# My 2 Bits on the PR journey



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score

The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
Also completing the process from start to end can also take upto 12-18 months depending on your Anzsco code and points
Many may call this pessimistic but ask those members who have in the past and those still waiting for grants more then a year after applying for no apparent reason after submitting all documents
I would want that all of you complete the process in 3 months like I did, but I also have to warn you of the other possibility, if things don’t go as planned

Next spend a few days going through the links in this very informative thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

and decide if you really want to through the process

Remember There is no pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.
Most have to struggle to get even copper leave alone gold even after reaching the end of the rainbow.
The job market is extremely difficult to crack even for those with several years of experience in senior position if they do not have Australian experience 
Most job applications do not even reach interview stage
The rental charges are extremely high especially in Sydney and Melbourne so what may look like a big salary in Indian currency terms, even just after taxes and rent may not look so great. Leave alone other expenses

So you have decided to go through after considering all pros and cons


The first thing one should do is to ensure that you have all the important documents like 
birth certificate, passport ,school & college degrees, pay slips, tax returns, PF , driving license etc. for all family members
Make sure that all name are spelled correctly and uniformly over all documents.

Have your marriage certificates and wife name change documents in place, if applicable 
Get spouse name added in each other passport


*SKILLS ASSESSMENT *

*As I did ACS only, I will restrict my observations to ACS procedures and requirements only*

But would request VETASSESS and EA experts to also contribute to their recommendations if they find the time

Mention each and every job you have done post graduation irrespective of whether it was connected to your current job or not or you have sufficient evidence for the same or not
Let ACS decide if they want to consider it or not 
The start jotting down start and end dates for each employment based on DDMMYYYY basis
(ACS may not require only MMYYYY but DD will also be needed in EOI and other forms, so better to have it from Day 1)
Do not merge 2 companies, designations and locations in a single entry
Split as many times as necessary to maintain the sequence

Ask all the companies you have worked for to give you a reference letter.
Request and ensure that the above dates sequence is maintained in it

If you fail to get a Reference letter after all attempts, settle for a SD from a team leader or manager level who actually supervised your work on day to day basis.
Taking from a colleague is highly risky.
You may be in trouble if you get it from a person who during a verification call fails to convince how he supervised you throughout the period or was aware of your day to day RNR
If you have a long period, take the SD from 2 persons for 2 different periods or locations

the Reference letter or SD should be based on the actual work done by you throughout the period of the certificate and not only a portion of the time

Next based on the RNR , choose the Anzsco code which suits your skills and experience best. And not solely on the basis of which list it is
For example a Software Tester will be tempted to get assessed as Software Engineer so that he does not have to wait for sponsorship, but may fail to convince the CO how his job is that of an engineer and not of a Tester, even if he gets a positive assessment from ACS

Just a positive assessment from ACS does not save you from queries by the department at grant stage.

Apply for the assessment using just the documents asked for by ACS.
It's a very short concise and clear list with no ambiguity whatsoever 
Please do not add or deduct any document on your own
Ensure that you enter all the employment from the list that you have prepared correctly 

Once you get the assessment order, recheck your name and if all the employment sequence entered by you are mentioned correctly.
If not ask, for a correction 
Check the date after which you have been allowed to claim points for Skilled employment carefully
Most members start claiming the points from the month written in the assessment rather then the next month as it should be

*EDUCATION*

Keep your 10th & 12th Marksheet handy but would not be required in all probability
Graduation marksheets or transcripts 
Ensure that the subjects, marks you scored and the total marks of the subject are mentioned and all alre available
Original Degree Certificate
Check that you name is spelled correctly and if your parents name is mentioned, that is also correct

*ENGLISH TEST*

Ensure that your name is spelled correctly in the score card 
IF PTEA, ensure that the results are directly sent to DIBP

Tips for getting a high score and free study materials available on the net are given in this thread on the forum
It’s a goldmine of information and spending time on going through it, is time well spent

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html

I personally found the paid E2 subscription was worth the money

By now you have your points table in place and are ready to submit the EOI

*Claiming points for Experience*

When entering the employment, ensure that you give even those employments which have been disallowed by ACS, but mark them all as non relevant
Then start entering the entries for which you are claiming points but this time mark them as relevant
Recheck all the dates to ensure they are error free.
Do not round off the dates . If there is a break of even a day between 2 employments or days lost due to location changes, show them correctly. 

In the current job entry, leave the TO Date blank, if you working

Claiming points for experience beyond the assessment date given by ACS

This is an area where members tend to make a mistake
You can claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment date only if you are working in the same company, Designation, RNR and location.
You should also be in a position to get a fresh current date reference letter from the company confirming the same, if asked by the CO

If even any one of the above parameters change, you should enter the end date and stop claiming points.
Start a new entry from the next date same as above but this time mark it as NON relevant and leave the TO DATE Blank
If you still want to claim points, get your self reassessed again

All experience which is not in Australia is Overseas Experience 
Do not claim experience not eligible in the relevant section even if it results in you losing points

Claiming points for Education

ACS is its assessment order also certifies the AQF equivalent of your degree
So if it is equivalent of a Bachelor Degree, claim 15 points, if Diploma claim 10 points and so on
You get extra points for having PHD and Australian education and if eligible claim those additionally

Will post the next part depending on the brickbats and bouquets

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Very decent of you to write this up, much of it rings true. Regarding costs, I'd also add:
Have money for the validation trip budgeted from the start. If you're travelling from further and with family members especially. This added another AUD7.5K to my costs. This is a non-negotiable, time limited requirement. If you're waiting 9 months for grant, you may need to book flights with little notice. Waive of IED is for last minute grants only, and even then not guaranteed. I'd also add that people be careful on what they do on the validation trip. Activating Medicare on validation especially could cost you an absolute fortune in the long run if you're a little older.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


It's very detailed. 
Waiting for your next post! 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Very decent of you to write this up, much of it rings true. Regarding costs, I'd also add:
> Have money for the validation trip budgeted from the start. If you're travelling from further and with family members especially. This added another AUD7.5K to my costs. This is a non-negotiable, time limited requirement. If you're waiting 9 months for grant, you may need to book flights with little notice. Waive of IED is for last minute grants only, and even then not guaranteed. I'd also add that people be careful on what they do on the validation trip. Activating Medicare on validation especially could cost you an absolute fortune in the long run if you're a little older.


If I start adding expenses you have mentioned, then I would have to add 20K AUD to survive for a year to get a job

If members realise that the ultimate total expenses is closer to 35K AUD, the EOIs would be halved and DIBP would hold me directly responsible for the same !!!!!



Cheers


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> *The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of *3 by the time you actually get the grant
> *You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same*
> ...


I somewhat agree with your post. I have underlined most of the stuff I agree with.

I would like to highlight this one : *IF PTEA, ensure that the results are directly sent to DIBP*.

But I have to say this: AUSTRALIA IS EXTREMELY AFFORDABLE IF YOUR INCOME PER FAMILY MEMBER IS MORE THAN 60K PER ANNUM.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If I start adding expenses you have mentioned, then I would have to add 20K AUD to survive for a year to get a job
> 
> If members realise that the ultimate total expenses is closer to 35K AUD, the EOIs would be halved and DIBP would hold me directly responsible for the same !!!!!
> 
> ...


Haha, indeed, and in fact I think that would be a useful sticky to have at the top. Perhaps a "How much did PR cost you?" thread, From first thoughts to first job secured. It would certainly sharpen the thinking of many.


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Helpful newbienz ! Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Haha, indeed, and in fact I think that would be a useful sticky to have at the top. Perhaps a "How much did PR cost you?" thread, From first thoughts to first job secured. It would certainly sharpen the thinking of many.


I can make that thread tomorrow but only if the moderators promise not to add a Dislike button to the thread on popular demand !!!!

It would be the most hated thread on the forum within days

No one wants to face the truth and prefer to live in their utopia where every thing is hunky dory

They will get the PR within months of starting the process and then migrate , get a high paying job, and live happily ever after in their house built on 500SQM land

Cheers


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

I spent around aud8k-9k for me and my wife to get pr including everything. Agent fee, pte ielts prep. Ea fee...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bulop said:


> I spent around aud8k-9k for me and my wife to get pr including everything. Agent fee, pte ielts prep. Ea fee...


Keep adding the expenses till you reach Australia and finally get a job

You would be lucky if you can complete the process within 35k AUD

Cheers


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Congratulations on the Grant.
In one of your posts, you mentioned that you referenced and cross referenced your documents before uploading them and that you uploaded a same document in multiple sets if required.
Could you give a brief example as this would/could help me a great deal?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Congratulations on the Grant.
> In one of your posts, you mentioned that you referenced and cross referenced your documents before uploading them and that you uploaded a same document in multiple sets if required.
> Could you give a brief example as this would/could help me a great deal?


Passport under travel documents as well as additional age proof 
The primary age proof was the birth certificate 

Cheers


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Passport under travel documents as well as additional age proof
> The primary age proof was the birth certificate
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.
And what about referencing and cross-referencing?
Did you write a table of content? Sorry, I've been writing a dissertation these days, couldn't help it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Thanks.
> And what about referencing and cross-referencing?
> Did you write a table of content? Sorry, I've been writing a dissertation these days, couldn't help it.


All important documents had a covering page which gave details of what the file contained and how it fit in the overall evidence

Cheers


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> All important documents had a covering page which gave details of what the file contained and how it fit in the overall evidence
> 
> Cheers


Awesome!
That is really helpful. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jassu2 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> All important documents had a covering page which gave details of what the file contained and how it fit in the overall evidence
> 
> Cheers


am i correct to assume that the covering page is on a regular A4 size paper??

Additionally do u think it is worth giving medicals upfront?? i mean in terms of time taken..

thanks..


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


This thread deserves a bouquet, this reminds me of a post from nicemathan. These kind of posts will always help people who hesitates to post queries on forum.

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

bulop said:


> I spent around aud8k-9k for me and my wife to get pr including everything. Agent fee, pte ielts prep. Ea fee...


My expenses are as follows:

INR 500,000 (10,0000) for Applicant and spouse visa + 14 attempts in English exams + three ACS evaluations.

Living expenses per couple can be as little as 1,000 AUD PM.

I got my first permanent job in 7 months. I did not try for odd jobs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> All important documents had a covering page which gave details of what the file contained and how it fit in the overall evidence
> 
> Cheers


I must have uploaded about 500 odd documents overall
Now I had to merge them into 50 odd files

This is also a tricky part and requires a lot of attention so that the documents are not haphazard and the CO can immediately see what he wants one after the other

Also more important then the covering page is to decide which document will be uploaded in which section and sub section

There are nearly a 100 sections and each section may hav about 10 sub sections, so practically a document can be uploaded under any of the 1000 possibility 

I spent a lot of time deciding the best section for each document

Each document was entered in an excel sheet, its name , description, the section, sub section was decided
Maybe it was not all required but I did it over a period of 10 -12 days

Cheers


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Will bring 20k with me for two of us. Bought fly tickets.
Im coming sydney next month. 
Have local work exp and refs. Will see how it will go.
Xmas break will wipe out job market. Maybe can get job before ny.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Hey I have query on wife name change certificate. What is this certificate ?
I have updated my wife's passport with new name after marriage.

Thanks !!


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Newbie, I have some questions regarding uploading documents.

1. Under travel document we need to scan all the pages of my passport or just front and back of the passport is sufficient.

2. I have two passports, one expired in 2015 and got renewed in the same year, I have been to Sweden during the period 2009 and 2010 for study, but I didn't claimed in ACS because I don't have the degree and stayed around 13 months there(not in regular intervals like I stayed 4 months and came to India stayed 3 months and again been to Sweden stayed for 5 months and came back for 6 months and again been to Sweden for just 3 months. Shall I have to provide pcc for this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Newbie, I have some questions regarding uploading documents.
> 
> 1. Under travel document we need to scan all the pages of my passport or just front and back of the passport is sufficient.
> 
> 2. I have two passports, one expired in 2015 and got renewed in the same year, I have been to Sweden during the period 2009 and 2010 for study, but I didn't claimed in ACS because I don't have the degree and stayed around 13 months there(not in regular intervals like I stayed 4 months and came to India stayed 3 months and again been to Sweden stayed for 5 months and came back for 6 months and again been to Sweden for just 3 months. Shall I have to provide pcc for this.


Replied under another thread

Would sincerely request you not to post the same questions under various threads
It's not only against forum policy and rules, but may also result in you getting conflicting and wrong advice 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey I have query on wife name change certificate. What is this certificate ?
> I have updated my wife's passport with new name after marriage.
> 
> Thanks !!


I had got a separate affidavit made for the name change of my wife from maiden to married and a marriage certificate separately 

I was referring to the same

In your case if the marriage certificate takes care of both the name change and marriage, you can decide 

Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Hello All, 

I agree with many of the thoughts of newbienz about settling in Australia with regards to the job market, costs involved and local experience. Currently I am working in a gulf country for 10 years now. I have chose Australia since even after this many years I haven't got the feel of settled due to the economic problems and visa policies of the country.

I am ready to accept the reality in Australia. I am mentally prepared to accept a low profile job than my current job to get local experience and to do some short courses simultaneously to qualify for good job.

How difficult is to get a small job, which allows a single to survive till find the better job.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I had got a separate affidavit made for the name change of my wife from maiden to married and a marriage certificate separately
> 
> I was referring to the same
> 
> ...


My marriage certificate has my wife's old name so I will need separate affidavit for wife's name change ?


----------



## pumpedupwithprep (May 24, 2016)

hi,
regarding the name change, I had my guardian parents(not legally adopted though)name in all mark sheets and the previous passport...i got the passport updated with my parents' names.. but mark sheets still refer to guardian name... in my transcripts and mark sheets... can you please suggest here ...


----------



## TravelWorld (Oct 9, 2016)

Considering costs, I'd like to add one thing - it vastly differs from one country to another when it comes to medicals and PCC. In my case for example, there was an issue during medicals and MoC wanted a test done. I am in UK (originally from India) so if I would have gone to a private facility to get the test done it would have cost me AUD 1300!! This was a massive addition to the costs! I instead waited for the government route here in UK which took 3 months but did not require a dime for the test at least. However, I still had to pay AUD 650 to a private doctor to write me a report based on the results of the test.

Such costs can greatly differ from one country to another - this included things like PCC - you will not believe how much I paid for the India and UK:

UK: AUD 260
India: AUD 180

Total: AUD 440!!

Of course one might say that I am sitting in UK so I am earning in similar multiples but a cost is a cost nevertheless! And to be really honest, when I started out, I had a rough idea about the costs and whether people want to see the truth or not, it would be good to have a post from newbienz as a sticky thread! In my case, the medical costs + the PCC costs (I went for priority - bad idea in hindsight) + writing PTE twice + incidentals like going to the doctors etc. all add to the cost. It is a good idea that people have an upfront idea about the costs - the average and not the bare minimum is what people should consider!

I have decent back-up money (the grant refuses to come ironically! :drama: ) but using that money basically means eating into my savings. Lets face it - I resonate what our friend and guide newbienz said - it is not necessary there is a pot of gold at the end of it - so instead of being in a state of utopia, it is a must to calculate the initial costs. At the same time, talk to people and look at the average job market rates you may earn - DO THE MATH instead of being in a state of utopia! List of worst case costs to consider:

1. PTE (consider money worth at least 2 attempts, people in the forum have done it 4 times or more!)
2. PCC (cost increases significantly if you are well travelled because you end up paying in the currency of the travelled country to get the PCC done)
3. Medicals (god forbid you have to do any additional tests!! - also - it is not necessary that medical facility is available right next door - you might have to travel and stay in another city altogether!! - in UK, people from Northern Ireland have to travel to as far as Manchester or London to get the medicals done! - it is like travelling to another country guys!!)
4. Assessment fee (worst case, you might need a reassessment)
5. VISA fee (you may have to add a family new born later)
6. IED Travel costs (worst case - near term tickets will be costly!)
7. Last but not the least, costs till you get a full time job which include but may not be limited to getting the medicare thingie in OZ (and somebody mentioned it goes up with age)
8. Not to mention - incidentals!

It is costly proposition guys - better be informed than be in a dream world!!

Once again - shout out to our friend and guide *newbienz* here!!


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I must have uploaded about 500 odd documents overall
> Now I had to merge them into 50 odd files
> 
> This is also a tricky part and requires a lot of attention so that the documents are not haphazard and the CO can immediately see what he wants one after the other
> ...


If you could list down the documents with its category (merged), that would help. I know it will be a big list but assuming that you will have it in excel. Or just a sample if possible please. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

ArGo said:


> If you could list down the documents with its category (merged), that would help. I know it will be a big list but assuming that you will have it in excel. Or just a sample if possible please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


List of required documents are mentioned in the below link. Will give you a starting point. But this thread is more than 2 years old. Cross check with DIBP website for a more accurate and complete check list

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...journey-australia-google-page-ranking-55.html

DIBP website check list - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I had got a separate affidavit made for the name change of my wife from maiden to married and a marriage certificate separately
> 
> I was referring to the same
> 
> ...


Do I need to notify name change information in newspaper also ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Do I need to notify name change information in newspaper also ??


Name change after marriage need not be published in the newspaper as far as I know
I did not Publish in newspapers, but of course I completed the process within a couple of days of the traditional marriage 

But better to consult a lawyer and take a decision , if you have any doubts

Cheers


----------



## An1234kit (May 6, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for this post thread. Really an eye opener ! I am a mechanical engineering who is working in IT thinking to start the process :

Do I have to submit the standard docs for ACS 

I.E. 
1. Engineering mark sheets and degree certificate 
2. All reference letters from company or SD with termination letters from the company / First and last salary slips


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

An1234kit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for this post thread. Really an eye opener ! I am a mechanical engineering who is working in IT thinking to start the process :
> 
> ...



You will also need to submit a RPL project report. Standard documentation will not be sufficient in your case as most likely ACS will deem your graduate degree as unrelated to your code.

You may also need an assessment from VETASSESS that you indeed can claim points for being a graduate degree holder.


----------



## An1234kit (May 6, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> You will also need to submit a RPL project report. Standard documentation will not be sufficient in your case as most likely ACS will deem your graduate degree as unrelated to your code.
> 
> You may also need an assessment from VETASSESS that you indeed can claim points for being a graduate degree holder.


Thanks Amazing Tiger for your valuable advice ! 

I did some research based on your advice. I believe RPL Project report is a document which would in a way tell the ACS folks how I learned and garnered the skills for my job category even if my qualification was totally different from my work. 

I have close to 12 years of experience which is all in IT Companies. How many projects do I need to include in my RPL Project report ? 

On VETASSESS , Isnt it for Vocational courses ? If I am planning to apply to 189 or 190 , do I still need to apply for VETASSESS. 

Request if you can help me with this please ! 

Other expats are also free to give there advice to help me ( a new bee  )


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Name change after marriage need not be published in the newspaper as far as I know
> I did not Publish in newspapers, but of course I completed the process within a couple of days of the traditional marriage
> 
> But better to consult a lawyer and take a decision , if you have any doubts
> ...


Hi Newbienz.. sorry for bit hacking this post , but could not resist after looking at your signature "Direct Grant"... did you get medicals,Form80&1221, and PCC done before submitting visa application or what exactly you did different to get Direct Grant !!! I am still waiting for ITA as I have 65 points


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Are you sure about the ACS reassessment requirement even if you get a promotion and a designation hike? (working at the same firm). 

Also, is Birth certificate a mandatory document?


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Newbienz !!!

Congrats !! for your Grant !! Hope to see you soon there   




newbienz said:


> Have your marriage certificates and wife name change documents in place, if applicable Get spouse name added in each other passport


My wife's name is not on my passport but now i have submitted my EOI, now if i get it changed then my passport no. and all details will change, say if i get it changed in next two weeks, will this not impact my DOE ?? what if i get invite before getting this changed ??



> If you fail to get a Reference letter after all attempts, settle for a SD from a team leader or manager level who actually supervised your work on day to day basis.
> Taking from a colleague is highly risky.
> You may be in trouble if you get it from a person who during a verification call fails to convince how he supervised you throughout the period or was aware of your day to day RNR


I got SD form my colleague.. who is working with me but not directly managing me but he knows and aware of my day to day activities and RnR mentioned in SD ... but now this is done what to do   

Thanks for sharing your experience and knowledge


----------



## NikhilR (Jan 2, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> I somewhat agree with your post.


 Why can't you be helpful by actually listing out which parts of the post you don't agree with along with your reasons?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Newbienz.. sorry for bit hacking this post , but could not resist after looking at your signature "Direct Grant"... did you get medicals,Form80&1221, and PCC done before submitting visa application or what exactly you did different to get Direct Grant !!! I am still waiting for ITA as I have 65 points


I submitted my medicals, PCC , Form 80 and Form 1221 while uploading

There is nothing that I did differently from any one else, except that I followed all rules and not the " Chalta hai " attitude that most members have
The subsequent post to yours reinforces my point wherein Benisrael asks whether ACS is really required after promotion.

These are the short cuts which I feel delays the grant
Also as I said earlier in the post, everyone knows which documents are to be uploaded
But out of the 500 odd documents you have, how to divide them into 50 odd files is the trick
The CO when ticking boxes, should not have to search for the supporting document he needs
My file names were self explanatory and were indexed such that in a moment the document could be located
Most members upload their documents within 3 hours and are done with it
I spent 10-12 days
Moreover, my case was very complex in my opinion, as it involved several employers, spread over several countries and continents.

Despite that I think I got one of the fastest grant in recent times barring a few isolated cases, so I must have done something right

So my advise to all members is spend time in seeing the drop downs and the sub sections in the site and then choose it 
Go through all your documents 10 times to check for dates and details
Do not take short cuts.

I do not know how many actually have the will to go through so thoroughly or if it is actually required

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

benisrael said:


> Are you sure about the ACS reassessment requirement even if you get a promotion and a designation hike? (working at the same firm).
> 
> Also, is Birth certificate a mandatory document?


I would have done the reassessment if I were in your shoes

Birth certificate is quite easy to get nowadays, and I would have got it as far as possible
If not possible despite all efforts , then Aadhaar or school leaving certificate can be substituted

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Newbienz !!!
> 
> Congrats !! for your Grant !! Hope to see you soon there
> 
> ...


You can change the passport number at any stage during the process without any problem or even after grant.
Don't worry about that, get the name added and be done with it

Can you get another SD from a manager ?
If you can't , then stop thinking about it.
Just hope that the HR of the company corroborate what you have given in the SD

Cheers


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> Living expenses per couple can be as little as 1,000 AUD PM.


That figure seems quite optimistic. Could you please elaborate where you stayed (both of you), your daily/monthly expenses etc?


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

If we are applying for a PR while we have a valid 457 Visa, what should be the answer to the below question on Grant number?

Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number?

Whether we should indicate only Permanent residency visa details or even Temporary Work Visa (457 stream) is also considered?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> If we are applying for a PR while we have a valid 457 Visa, what should be the answer to the below question on Grant number?
> 
> Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number?
> 
> Whether we should indicate only Permanent residency visa details or even Temporary Work Visa (457 stream) is also considered?


Which question are you talking about amd in which form ?

Cheers


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

I am talking about My Health Declaration application in the IMMIAccount when we are planning for medical test before lodging a Visa?

There is a question on whether you have travelled to Australia during last 28 days followed by whether this applicant have an Australian visa grant number?


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I would have done the reassessment if I were in your shoes
> 
> Birth certificate is quite easy to get nowadays, and I would have got it as far as possible
> If not possible despite all efforts , then Aadhaar or school leaving certificate can be substituted
> ...


Thanks. I do not mind getting it re-done, but I need to do get the Notary, Reference Letter, HR reference done again additional to shelling out another 20k.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

benisrael said:


> Thanks. I do not mind getting it re-done, but I need to do get the Notary, Reference Letter, HR reference done again additional to shelling out another 20k.


It's your choice 20K now or possibility of rejection of PR later 

As is said PR is a money guzzling exercise

You have to take into account all,these additional expenses when you plan your finances
Members are indiscriminately applying for PR regardless of whether they will ultimately get it or not, and even if they do, will they be able to get a high paying job or not
Every one think the PR is the end to all their problems without realising that it's only the starting point for the troubles 

Cheers


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It's your choice 20K now or possibility of rejection of PR later
> 
> As is said PR is a money guzzling exercise
> 
> ...


True. I've read some threads here people working at super markets the first few months till they get a job relevant to their role.

I expect to suffer the first few months, no denying that.

Edit: are you settled down and well?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

benisrael said:


> True. I've read some threads here people working at super markets the first few months till they get a job relevant to their role.
> 
> I expect to suffer the first few months, no denying that.
> 
> Edit: are you settled down and well?


Newbienz went with 457 VISA and applied for PR. He had a job to begin with.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Newbienz went with 457 VISA and applied for PR. He had a job to begin with.


I could have got a PR of Australia long back, had I so desired

But I saw no point in investing 10k AUD, unless I was sure that I would like to stay in the country for the long haul

Only when I was transferred to Australia, did I start the process

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> benisrael said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I do not mind getting it re-done, but I need to do get the Notary, Reference Letter, HR reference done again additional to shelling out another 20k.
> ...


Hi Newbienz,
Good to see you online after long..hope you settled already.
I just want to take your inputs on one of my scenario though I had already posted this query.
I have 5 months experience of a company which can give me 5 extra points thus making my eoi from 65 to 70...but i lack certain docs
I have... Salary slips for two months, bank statements all months, offer letter, acceptance of resignation letter, rnr letter as given to acs but no itr, pf,form 16
No tax and pf was deducted and deposited to my salary ..same is mentioned in my salary slips...no mention of tax and pf zero...so in this case do you think I still require any tax doc and form 16.
In place if I manage to get from my this company on letterhead that no tax was deducted and pf was deposited..shud server the purpose.
Also i pay the tax now for that 2009-2010 period for 5 months..is it required.
Also i hapoen to have one full and final excel sheet from this company mentioning that zero tax was deducted and zero pf given...do you think it can convince co?
Its all genuine experience with this small time company.
Please reply.
Thanks.


----------



## royalfd (Oct 5, 2016)

*Section to upload Table of content*

@newbienz, thank you for creating this thread. Can you please tell us the exact section under which you uploaded the table of contents? I have tried severally to see where it could fit into but to no avail.

Thank you.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

royalfd said:


> @newbienz, thank you for creating this thread. Can you please tell us the exact section under which you uploaded the table of contents? I have tried severally to see where it could fit into but to no avail.
> 
> Thank you.


AFAIK most of them told that "table of contents" must be a first page of document which is a result of merging multiple pages for example payslips from an organisation. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Good to see you online after long..hope you settled already.
> I just want to take your inputs on one of my scenario though I had already posted this query.
> I have 5 months experience of a company which can give me 5 extra points thus making my eoi from 65 to 70...but i lack certain docs
> ...


Is the company still in existence ?
How big is the company ?
How many employees and turnover?
Does it have a web presence?
Will the management of the company confirm your employment if contacted by DIBP ?
Was the employment in this company mentioned when getting assessed by ACS .

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz,
> ...


Hie Newbienz...company was small during the time i worked there in 2009-2010 but acquired by comparatively a larger group(manpower ) in 2012. They have web presence and I beleive now after acquisition strength is >200 if not wrong. I got my rnr from this new company which acquired my parent company. I beleive they should confirm about my employment but their call centers and generic email ids are not very responsive though the person who approved my rnr has her email id mentioned there..so should not be an issue. I have a positive assessment from acs on the duration of this company.
Do you think its a safe bet??


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

davis88 said:


> Yes! i agree whole heartily!


Bro you agree on what??
Are you replying to my query??


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> I somewhat agree with your post. I have underlined most of the stuff I agree with.
> 
> I would like to highlight this one : *IF PTEA, ensure that the results are directly sent to DIBP*.
> 
> But I have to say this: AUSTRALIA IS EXTREMELY AFFORDABLE IF YOUR INCOME PER FAMILY MEMBER IS MORE THAN 60K PER ANNUM.


Help needed for 79plus in all.

First attempt-PTE has Speaking:-90
Writing:-73
Reading:-76
Listening:-73


Regards
Mahesh Mohan Nair


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hie Newbienz...company was small during the time i worked there in 2009-2010 but acquired by comparatively a larger group(manpower ) in 2012. They have web presence and I beleive now after acquisition strength is >200 if not wrong. I got my rnr from this new company which acquired my parent company. I beleive they should confirm about my employment but their call centers and generic email ids are not very responsive though the person who approved my rnr has her email id mentioned there..so should not be an issue. I have a positive assessment from acs on the duration of this company.
> Do you think its a safe bet??


If I were in your shoes I would take the bet
I would feel the risk is very low

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cairns123 said:


> Help needed for 79plus in all.
> 
> First attempt-PTE has Speaking:-90
> Writing:-73
> ...


Please post in the PTEA thread on the forum for better response

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hie Newbienz...company was small during the time i worked there in 2009-2010 but acquired by comparatively a larger group(manpower ) in 2012. They have web presence and I beleive now after acquisition strength is >200 if not wrong. I got my rnr from this new company which acquired my parent company. I beleive they should confirm about my employment but their call centers and generic email ids are not very responsive though the person who approved my rnr has her email id mentioned there..so should not be an issue. I have a positive assessment from acs on the duration of this company.
> ...


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

nice post newbeinz.......in terms of cost, i completely agree....there are clear and upfront costs such as visa fee/ACS fee/medicals fee etc, but there are lot of hidden costs which you need to consider such as :

1) Time off taken/favors taken at work to finish some of the activities. I live in the US and almost everything has to be scheduled on weekdays during regular office hours (Notary/State PCC appointment/Indian PCC appointment/Medicals/PTE/Fingerprinting/Meet former colleagues for SD). 

I value my time at ~$80/hr and i have had to spend at least 40hrs on the above tasks. Thats an additinal $4k AUD for me.

2) Drop in productivity @ work which may affect any promotions/salary raise etc....this may vary by person but i definitely saw my productivity drop many days @ work even when it was critical for me to focus at work....It was very hard to juggle between family/my baby daughter/work/189 visa activities.

Honestly if i were my manager, i would fire me  I am lucky to have a decent manager who was kind enough to let me take all the time off's with little to no heads-up.

3) Stress on relationships: Relationships @ work/home/friends/your health- because u have another important activity to concentrate on along with your already existing responsibilities....which makes everything stressful.

These are just some of the hidden costs i can think of, i am not counting things like Uber rides/Fingerprinting costs/Time and cost involved in connecting with old colleagues/document mailing...

Although i am still far off from a Grant (waiting for FBI PCC)...I feel like i have already invested well over $10k USD...it will probably run close to 50kUSD to move my entire family before we actually find jobs in the land down under.....

I wonder if others also feel if it is even worth it in the end? will wait and see .....we started this journey and want to see where destiny would take us


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

american_desi said:


> nice post newbeinz.......in terms of cost, i completely agree....there are clear and upfront costs such as visa fee/ACS fee/medicals fee etc, but there are lot of hidden costs which you need to consider such as :
> 
> 1) Time off taken/favors taken at work to finish some of the activities. I live in the US and almost everything has to be scheduled on weekdays during regular office hours (Notary/State PCC appointment/Indian PCC appointment/Medicals/PTE/Fingerprinting/Meet former colleagues for SD).
> 
> ...


Rightly pointed out buddy!!


----------



## rameshpandey (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi newbienz,
I got my ACS done positive and also have submitted my EOI with score 60 (under sub-section 190 as i needed 5 extra points). I am at a very boundary condition as i will cross age of 40 on 6th Jan 2018 and also dont have any score for English test PTE ( my current score - Listening -73 , Reading - 66, Speaking - 54, Writing - 81). After 6th Jan, my score will be at 50 and then i will need extra points....as you have scored 20 points for language, i need some suggestions....also do they re-calculate the points when my EOI application is picked or the points are considered as they were at the time of EOI submission. Kindly guide me in this case.

Thansk,
Ramesh


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Ramesh, suggest you check in the Pte thread. There is one post by vincyf1 who has written useful tips and Info for pte 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

rameshpandey said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I got my ACS done positive and also have submitted my EOI with score 60 (under sub-section 190 as i needed 5 extra points). I am at a very boundary condition as i will cross age of 40 on 6th Jan 2018 and also dont have any score for English test PTE ( my current score - Listening -73 , Reading - 66, Speaking - 54, Writing - 81). After 6th Jan, my score will be at 50 and then i will need extra points....as you have scored 20 points for language, i need some suggestions....also do they re-calculate the points when my EOI application is picked or the points are considered as they were at the time of EOI submission. Kindly guide me in this case.
> 
> ...




Personally I would suggest practice and more practice , mock tests and take guidance from E2 learning videos on YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rameshpandey said:


> Hi newbienz,
> I got my ACS done positive and also have submitted my EOI with score 60 (under sub-section 190 as i needed 5 extra points). I am at a very boundary condition as i will cross age of 40 on 6th Jan 2018 and also dont have any score for English test PTE ( my current score - Listening -73 , Reading - 66, Speaking - 54, Writing - 81). After 6th Jan, my score will be at 50 and then i will need extra points....as you have scored 20 points for language, i need some suggestions....also do they re-calculate the points when my EOI application is picked or the points are considered as they were at the time of EOI submission. Kindly guide me in this case.
> 
> Thansk,
> Ramesh


Points are calculated everyday, and your score changes automatically for age and experience as and when you achieve a milestone 
English , education etc. you may change manually if you achieve a better score or degree

Please read the PTEA thread for tips.
It is a goldmine of information 

Cheers


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

May be wrong post, sorry for posting. Please let me know the code for Drug safety or Pharmacovigilance. If not suggest me the write thread to post. Thanks in advance


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I submitted my medicals, PCC , Form 80 and Form 1221 while uploading
> 
> There is nothing that I did differently from any one else, except that I followed all rules and not the " Chalta hai " attitude that most members have
> The subsequent post to yours reinforces my point wherein Benisrael asks whether ACS is really required after promotion.
> ...



Thanks man for the great advise, i am reading all the documents again and again as I missed one detail in ACS assessment and I do not want to repeat that.

I have already prepared documents as per the guidelines and naming convention plus filled the Form80 and Form1221.

Only worry is that still my passport does not have my spouse's name however in her passport my name is there... now i am in dilliema that if I go for change then my passport no. will also change  and might get delayed !!

I hope I get Invite this month or Next !!!:fingerscrossed:

P.S.: Man can you put this post link in your signature.. i spent few extra minutes locating this thread... now subscribed


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Thanks man for the great advise, i am reading all the documents again and again as I missed one detail in ACS assessment and I do not want to repeat that.
> 
> I have already prepared documents as per the guidelines and naming convention plus filled the Form80 and Form1221.
> 
> ...



Done

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey Newbienz, 


Would you be able to help me with a query I have regarding my invite? I created a separate thread for it but there wasn't any replies. Maybe you would be able to answer. I will just copy paste my question:


So I am not sure, if anyone else would have faced this situation which I am going to face. 

My experience points are going to upgrade on 1st of November 2017 and my total points will be upgraded from 65 to 70. I belong from 261313 occupation code(Software engineer) and the same day would be an invitation round.

Simply put, would I get an invitation?



Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> 
> Would you be able to help me with a query I have regarding my invite? I created a separate thread for it but there wasn't any replies. Maybe you would be able to answer. I will just copy paste my question:
> ...


If the points actually go up, then in my opinion you should get the invite

There may be a couple of days difference in the dates of points increase between your calculations and how the Skillselect system calculates 

Moreover, even if you don’t get on 1st November, you will get on 15th November.
What’s the big issue ?
Heavens Will not fall if your invite is delayed by a fortnight 

In the overall scheme of things, where processing times vary drastically from applicant to applicant, a fortnight is nothing

Prepare your documents for uploading and how you will pay the visa fees in this meantime 

Cheers


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi all, I have a query regarding my passport that my name was included in my spouse passport but her name was not included in my passport. Shall I have to go for change in passport or can I show my marriage certificate instead of changing. I am including my spouse points. Thanks in advance


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Moreover, even if you don’t get on 1st November, you will get on 15th November.
> What’s the big issue ?
> Heavens Will not fall if your invite is delayed by a fortnight
> 
> In the overall scheme of things, where processing times vary drastically from applicant to applicant, a fortnight is nothing





Thanks for the reply man. Lets just say it has been a very long and frustrating journey.


----------



## mykmallett (Apr 18, 2017)

> Claiming points for experience beyond the assessment date given by ACS
> 
> This is an area where members tend to make a mistake
> You can claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment date only if you are working in the same company, Designation, RNR and location.
> ...


Can you tell me where you got this information from please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi all, I have a query regarding my passport that my name was included in my spouse passport but her name was not included in my passport. Shall I have to go for change in passport or can I show my marriage certificate instead of changing. I am including my spouse points. Thanks in advance


Having spouse names in each other passports expedites a lot of processing, but is not compulsory 
Marriage certificate should be sufficient in my opinion along with other relationships evidence

However, Get it added when you get the earliest opportunity 

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Having spouse names in each other passports expedites a lot of processing, but is not compulsory
> Marriage certificate should be sufficient in my opinion along with other relationships evidence
> 
> However, Get it added when you get the earliest opportunity
> ...


Hello friends I know its out of context here..but I did not get any response..sorry for intruding this space!!!,
Can I create hapid for myself and my migrating wife and kid well before visa invite.??...will it be counted towards the expiry months....or it is the date medicals are done that date is considered.
No matter if i create hapid 3 months before but do not take appointment until invite..it wont affect the validity of medicals.??
Appeciate any inputs here...maybe its a silly questions but I am confused.
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hello friends I know its out of context here..but I did not get any response..sorry for intruding this space!!!,
> Can I create hapid for myself and my migrating wife and kid well before visa invite.??...will it be counted towards the expiry months....or it is the date medicals are done that date is considered.
> No matter if i create hapid 3 months before but do not take appointment until invite..it wont affect the validity of medicals.??
> Appeciate any inputs here...maybe its a silly questions but I am confused.
> Thanks.


Why in the world would you create a HAPID 3 months before you plan to do the test

I would not do it

I would create it a week or so before I am due to get the tests done

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Why in the world would you create a HAPID 3 months before you plan to do the test
> 
> I would not do it
> 
> ...


bro you are right... but today I happen to inquire about the tests cost in Singapore which I know is way too expensive...but the clinic person asked me HAPid..i asked just give me general idea inclusive of all tests done for immigration..on the contart Max in india gave me full details...but here they denied...I am actually planning to visit India after a while so accordingly, I will take a call whether to get medical done here or India..at least I will save some bucks... !!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> bro you are right... but today I happen to inquire about the tests cost in Singapore which I know is way too expensive...but the clinic person asked me HAPid..i asked just give me general idea inclusive of all tests done for immigration..on the contart Max in india gave me full details...but here they denied...I am actually planning to visit India after a while so accordingly, I will take a call whether to get medical done here or India..at least I will save some bucks... !!!


Have you considered the total costs for the PR ?
Go through the entire thread carefully 
There are many interesting and eye opening comments throughout 

There is no harm in saving a few bucks in the medical tests if you can but be prepared for the 10k overall expense 

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you considered the total costs for the PR ?
> Go through the entire thread carefully
> There are many interesting and eye opening comments throughout
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz need your help with my experience calculation by EOI.
I have filled the experience details in EOI as per ACS and the ACS results were like( these are after excluding initial 2 years as suitability criteria):
09/09 - 02/10 - 0.4 year ( ACTUAL DATES 23/09/09 - 05/02/10) - COMP A
02/10 - 04/11 - 1.2 year ( ACTUAL DATES 08/02/10 - 08/04/11) - COMP B
04/11 - 11/12 - 1.7 year ( ACTUAL DATES 18/04/11 - 15/11/12) - COMP C
11/12 - 08/15 - 2.9 year ( ACTUAL DATES 19/11/12 - 28/08/15) - COMP D
09/15 - till date - 2.1 year ( ACTUAL DATES 07/09/15 - till date) - COMP E
As per ACS result letter if I sum up all these years and months it comes about 6 years 23 months, so ideally I can claim 15 points for experience next month on 10/11/2017 after completing 8 years.
Is it correct or EOI deducts the common month for example
above COMP B and C have April in common ..so it will be considered once?
Likewise, COMP C and D have Nov in common
is EOI going to deduct 2 months from my experience ??
Please help to clear my doubts...I am very confused and Impatient.
Do let me know if I confused you..I will try to add further 
Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Newbienz need your help with my experience calculation by EOI.
> I have filled the experience details in EOI as per ACS and the ACS results were like( these are after excluding initial 2 years as suitability criteria):
> 09/09 - 02/10 - 0.4 year ( ACTUAL DATES 23/09/09 - 05/02/10) - COMP A
> 02/10 - 04/11 - 1.2 year ( ACTUAL DATES 08/02/10 - 08/04/11) - COMP B
> ...


Add up the total days you actually worked based on DDMMYYYY basis company wise and tell me

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz need your help with my experience calculation by EOI.
> ...


Hi bro total is as follows
C1 136
C2 425
C3 578
C4 1013
C5 766
Total days 2918
As per 8 years it shud be 8 * 365 = 2920
Plus 2 days since 2012 and 16 were leap
That is 2922
Ideally i am short of 2922-2918= 4days
Which means 4 days from today I will achieve 8 years.
Please clarify.
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi bro total is as follows
> C1 136
> C2 425
> C3 578
> ...


Whether the 1st day and last day at work are both counted or not, I am not sure
So it can be a few days here and there

Moreover, There is nothing you can do other then wait patiently for the score to change

Don’t break your head over when your points will increase.
It will, when you are eligible as per the system.

Instead concentrate on preparing the documents for submission and filling the form 80 and 1221
Complete your medicals if not done

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi bro total is as follows
> ...


Sure man..thanks.
Again small doubt..
In acs letter for company C1 
The dates are 23/07/2009 to 05/02/2010
But acs just mentioned 4 months in the extreme right hand side of this duration
Does it mean i shud include only 4 months not 8 days of sep and 5 days of feb...because in my eoi I have given exact duration which was provided to acs without bothering about what acs mentioned in extreme right like 1.4 year 0.4 months etc
I think it should be fine.??


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*Help - Wife Name*

Hi Newbienz,

Need one help mate!

This is regarding my wife's name in the docs. 

Please suggest what is the best way out.....

It is as follows:

- On Educational Degrees (Given Name + Surname before marriage)
- On Marriage Cert (Only First Name)
- On Passport (Given Name + Surname after Marriage)

Note: I am not claiming any Partner points. But, I will have to submit her Functional English Proof which would be based on the Education Degrees and it wouldn't match with the Marriage Cert or the Passport.

What shall I do in this case please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Need one help mate!
> 
> ...


Can you get a fresh marriage certificate made with given name and after marriage surname ?

Cheers


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Can you get a fresh marriage certificate made with given name and after marriage surname ?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah mate, that's what I was trying to achieve but, it seems it is difficult to attain. So, can't really do it.


But, in that case also, I wouldn't have my wife's name matching with Degrees though.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Yeah mate, that's what I was trying to achieve but, it seems it is difficult to attain. So, can't really do it.
> 
> 
> But, in that case also, I wouldn't have my wife's name matching with Degrees though.


I assume that the degree would have been issued when she was unmarried, so not an issue

Just try to get the revised marriage certificate, if possible

If not possible then, wherever you are asked in the application and other forms , if she was known by any other name, give all 3 names

First name + maiden surname
Only first name
First name + married surname

In the meantime, get an affidavit made and keep ready that all 3 names are of the same person

That should suffice in my opinion

BTW, how long have you been married ?
Always stayed together ?
Evidence for the same like joint bank account, joint property, travel, hotel bills etc ?

Cheers


----------



## tomtum88 (Oct 12, 2017)

Can anyone help on summary statement requirement by EA? 

Been told to modify as required by my assessor. 
I am wondering are we suppose to cover all the units for each element as appended in the guideline Appendix.
For example under PE1.6, there are units (a) to (f), does it mean I need to cover for each unit for each career episode? 

HELP PLEASE SOMEONE!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tomtum88 said:


> Can anyone help on summary statement requirement by EA?
> 
> Been told to modify as required by my assessor.
> I am wondering are we suppose to cover all the units for each element as appended in the guideline Appendix.
> ...


No idea 

Please post under EA thread for better response

Cheers


----------



## tomtum88 (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks for replying!


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
1)Can you please suggest how to club document for diff employments for visa lodge....like better to have separate year wise or company wise...sal slips, bank stats,form16.
I plan to create one pdf for related payslips and bank accounts and form 16 for company c1 and similarlirly for all my six companies.
Not sure we have to upload under diff sections or there is only one section to upload relevent details..i mean..for sal slips diff section, for bank stats diff etc.
Please suggest.
2) For health declarations and even in form 80..info about national identity and other identity doc is asked...apart from providing indian pan voter birth adhhar..do i need to provide details about Singapore foreign identification number..i have emp pass having all my details which serve as id-cum-visa in singapore 
Thanks.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

newbienz said:


> I assume that the degree would have been issued when she was unmarried, so not an issue
> 
> Just try to get the revised marriage certificate, if possible
> 
> ...



BTW, how long have you been married ?
More than 5 yrs.

Always stayed together ?
Yup...always together.

vidence for the same like joint bank account, joint property, travel, hotel bills etc ?
Yes, have a few of them - Bank Accounts etc.

But, let me tell you that I have had no issues in getting her dependent visa for few other countries I traveled to....

Hence, I was a bit skeptical about this scenario.

So, in case I dont get a new Marriage Cert - then Do I need to mention all three names in the affidavit or just two would do - Full Married Name & Full Maiden Name?
Considering, I didn't have any issues for my previous Visas.

PS: I understand it all comes down to one's personal choice based upon previous/recent experiences but, as you know, I am discussing this here to seek some advice/idea which might not have garnered in my head yet.

Thanks Bud.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 1)Can you please suggest how to club document for diff employments for visa lodge....like better to have separate year wise or company wise...sal slips, bank stats,form16.
> I plan to create one pdf for related payslips and bank accounts and form 16 for company c1 and similarlirly for all my six companies.
> Not sure we have to upload under diff sections or there is only one section to upload relevent details..i mean..for sal slips diff section, for bank stats diff etc.
> ...


Newbienz bro need your expert advice!!!


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> BTW, how long have you been married ?
> More than 5 yrs.
> 
> Always stayed together ?
> ...


@Newbienz,

Mate, What your thoughts abt my above points now?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> @Newbienz,
> 
> Mate, What your thoughts abt my above points now?
> 
> Thanks


All 3 names have to be mentioned in the affidavit and also wherever asked in the forms or applications

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz,
> ...


Hi Newbienz,
For me only my first name is mentioned in marrige cert whereas everywhere it is with surname..do you think i should also get some sort of affidavit for it.
Also birth place in my passport is having my village name whereas birth cert has district/ city name mentioned..i think they are more concerned about DOB not about birth place??
Can cause any issue or delay??
Thanks.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > ENGINEER291085 said:
> ...


Buddy...can you plz suggest as per your experience or intutition???
I want to timely take care of these matters....since my points increased to 70 i expect invite soon...your inputs are appreciated!!!


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Buddy...can you plz suggest as per your experience or intutition???
> I want to timely take care of these matters....since my points increased to 70 i expect invite soon...your inputs are appreciated!!!


People are busy in their daily lives...so please dont ask just one person, ask in a thread you will get multiple replies

_1)Can you please suggest how to club document for diff employments for visa lodge....like better to have separate year wise or company wise...sal slips, bank stats,form16.
I plan to create one pdf for related payslips and bank accounts and form 16 for company c1 and similarlirly for all my six companies.
Not sure we have to upload under diff sections or there is only one section to upload relevent details..i mean..for sal slips diff section, for bank stats diff etc.
Please suggest.
_

Here is how I did: ITR all clubbed into 1 PDF, Form 16 separate for each company, Pay slip separate for each company, bank statement separate for each company

_2) For health declarations and even in form 80..info about national identity and other identity doc is asked...apart from providing indian pan voter birth adhhar..do i need to provide details about Singapore foreign identification number..i have emp pass having all my details which serve as id-cum-visa in singapore 
Thanks._

For form 80 I gave only Aadhar and PAN no birth certificate, National Identity document is for identifying your nationality, if its Indian use Aadhar and PAN sufficient, if it is Singaporian use respective documents

_For me only my first name is mentioned in marrige cert whereas everywhere it is with surname..do you think i should also get some sort of affidavit for it.
Also birth place in my passport is having my village name whereas birth cert has district/ city name mentioned..i think they are more concerned about DOB not about birth place??
Can cause any issue or delay??_

Whenever you have name mismatch, use an affidavit. In the affidavit mention all different names present in your documents and say all that belongs to one person and that person is me.Go to a Public Notary they know this stuff

Use details as per your passport, try to avoid submitting Birth Certificate if possible, use Aadhar, PAN, Passport as birth evidence

The whole point of submitting more documents for a respective category is to increase your evidence for your case..


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy...can you plz suggest as per your experience or intutition???
> ...


Thanks Anamica..i agree..since our buddy is very active on forum and has history of replying quickly!!
A)Further to add I have already generated the HAP id's and mentioned my adhaar in national identity section and in another section asking other identity document i added birth cert and my singapore employment pass details.
Though i am not pr/citizen of singapore but this epass number is used as foreign identification number epass holders so i mentioned.
Whatever i mentioned in health declarations should also mention in form 80 too??
B) About birth place in passport and birth cert...shud be ok?? Passport has village name whereas birth cert had district name..though the village belongs to same district.
C) If I dun submit birth cert ..will Co ask for it later?? And hence i already mentioned it in health declartions?? Shold be ok i dun mention in form80 or maybe visa lodgement form...plz suggest.
Thanks a lot for your time..appreciate.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Thanks Anamica..i agree..since our buddy is very active on forum and has history of replying quickly!!
> A)Further to add I have already generated the HAP id's and mentioned my adhaar in national identity section and in another section asking other identity document i added birth cert and my singapore employment pass details.
> Though i am not pr/citizen of singapore but this epass number is used as foreign identification number epass holders so i mentioned.
> Whatever i mentioned in health declarations should also mention in form 80 too??
> ...


All the 3 points and confusion can be solved if you have a document or multiple documents showing, that village name mentioned is actually a village and district name is actually a district and that village comes under the mentioned district.
By having these evidences,you case will become strong and also you mention these details in Form 80 - Additional details(Last page)
But Im not sure about what document would be suffice for this.
It is under the sole discretion of CO to ask for evidence even if you have provided all necessary documents


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi newbienz, 

-Would it be a problem if fathers name is spelled differently in the educational docs than what it is in 
the POI documents from India?
-My wife being the primary applicant for secondary school teacher post, do I need to submit the mark sheets of all years of my degree or just the one for final year is enough? Of course I have 10th,12th & Original degree cert


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Satty106 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> -Would it be a problem if fathers name is spelled differently in the educational docs than what it is in
> the POI documents from India?
> -My wife being the primary applicant for secondary school teacher post, do I need to submit the mark sheets of all years of my degree or just the one for final year is enough? Of course I have 10th,12th & Original degree cert


POI ?????

If the wife is the primary applicant, then your final degree certificate is sufficient
10th and 12th not required 

Cheers


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> POI ?????
> 
> If the wife is the primary applicant, then your final degree certificate is sufficient
> 10th and 12th not required
> ...


Thank you for thw quick reply. POI is Proof Of Identity documents like Voters card, Aadhaar card etc.,

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Satty106 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> -Would it be a problem if fathers name is spelled differently in the educational docs than what it is in
> the POI documents from India?
> -My wife being the primary applicant for secondary school teacher post, do I need to submit the mark sheets of all years of my degree or just the one for final year is enough? Of course I have 10th,12th & Original degree cert


How different is the name and why this difference ?
Any logical explanation?


Cheers


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> How different is the name and why this difference ?
> Any logical explanation?
> 
> 
> Cheers


Just two letters extra e.g., Priti & Preity

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 1)Can you please suggest how to club document for diff employments for visa lodge....like better to have separate year wise or company wise...sal slips, bank stats,form16.
> I plan to create one pdf for related payslips and bank accounts and form 16 for company c1 and similarlirly for all my six companies.
> Not sure we have to upload under diff sections or there is only one section to upload relevent details..i mean..for sal slips diff section, for bank stats diff etc.
> ...


You have worked for more companies then me 
What i did May not be suitable for you

You should aim for 50 files and keep 10slots with you in hand

Each file can be uploaded in multiple sections
You have to spend time studying the 100s of dropdowms available and each drop down again has several drop downs within them

I spent a few days studying them and then decided what document goes where

I do not know if you have that patience to see all the possibilities for several days and keep refining the files

Singapore ID is not required unless you are a permanent resident visa holder of Singapore 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> People are busy in their daily lives...so please dont ask just one person, ask in a thread you will get multiple replies
> 
> _1)Can you please suggest how to club document for diff employments for visa lodge....like better to have separate year wise or company wise...sal slips, bank stats,form16.
> I plan to create one pdf for related payslips and bank accounts and form 16 for company c1 and similarlirly for all my six companies.
> ...


I have stopped seeing questions on the main forum page as I have become very busy.

I can only spare a few minutes, so I use that to answer any specific query put on this thread only

Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Thanks Anamica..i agree..since our buddy is very active on forum and has history of replying quickly!!
> A)Further to add I have already generated the HAP id's and mentioned my adhaar in national identity section and in another section asking other identity document i added birth cert and my singapore employment pass details.
> Though i am not pr/citizen of singapore but this epass number is used as foreign identification number epass holders so i mentioned.
> Whatever i mentioned in health declarations should also mention in form 80 too??
> ...


One suggestion from me is to skip submitting the birth certificate. You can give your 10th/12th grade certificate for the DOB proof.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

rvd said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Anamica..i agree..since our buddy is very active on forum and has history of replying quickly!!
> ...


Did you also do that..i mean what if co asks about it later and another thing is that buddy I mentioned the birth cert details while creating hap id..does it matter??...i mean mentioned in my health declarations but not during visa lodgement.will cause any discrepency..plz suggest
Thanks.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz,
> ...


Thanks for your reply bro...i very well understand..life is indeed very hectic..but we all kind of trust your suggestions that is why an opinion from you matters.!!
Since you have mentioned Singapore id is not required...but i just added the details by the time i got your reply.
I will not mention it in form 80..
Reason I beleive is there were two sections in health declarations when I was filling it..
One asked for nation identity which obviously should be indian certs
But another section asked for OTHER IDENTITY DOCUMENT' here I thought i should mention and i added details to generate my hap id.
Hope this should be ok..anyway I will attach my employment pass and my wife and kid dependant pass copy for CO info.
Thanks.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Hello Guys,
Pleas help me with below queries during visa lodgement time.
1. Is it mandatory to have adhaar card for 2.2 year old kid.I have birth cert and passport??
2. Do I need to provide education cert for my wife as well , I am not claiming any partner points..?? 10th 12th grad pg etc
3.Do I need to attest the ITR V as these are black and white but original..downloaded from income tax site.??
4.is it mandatory to mention all national ids in form 80 like birth cert,pan,DL etc??
And should it be in sync in my health declarations also...like i provided in form 80 but not mentioned in health declarations..any implications??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Did you also do that..i mean what if co asks about it later and another thing is that buddy I mentioned the birth cert details while creating hap id..does it matter??...i mean mentioned in my health declarations but not during visa lodgement.will cause any discrepency..plz suggest
> Thanks.


Yes I did not provide birth certificate at any time of my visa process; however in your case you had mentioned during HAPID generation. If I were you during visa lodge I will not give birth cert even if it was given during HAPID generation.

By anychance if CO asks about it I will give declaration at that time not at the beginning since I believe CO may not ask for birth certificate.

All the best..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Pleas help me with below queries during visa lodgement time.
> 1. Is it mandatory to have adhaar card for 2.2 year old kid.I have birth cert and passport??
> 2. Do I need to provide education cert for my wife as well , I am not claiming any partner points..?? 10th 12th grad pg etc
> ...


1. Not mandatory, but good to provide
2. These certificates would be required to prove functional English unless she is giving a test 
3. No need. Just scan in colour (even if they are in b&w) 
4. Aadhaar , birth certificate and passport should be mentioned in my opinion. Others at your discretion 
No issues with health declaration sync

Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Pleas help me with below queries during visa lodgement time.
> 1. Is it mandatory to have adhaar card for 2.2 year old kid.I have birth cert and passport??
> 2. Do I need to provide education cert for my wife as well , I am not claiming any partner points..?? 10th 12th grad pg etc
> ...


1. No necessary. I have not provided aadhar card for any of the applicants. For child I provided birth cert and passport.

2. Not necessary but if you are showing functional English evidence as degree in English medium then it will be required to provide Degree cert, transcripts and letter from College/University.

3. I am not sure but if possible attest it.

4. Not required. Form 80 you need to declare whereabouts and travel history.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

rvd said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys,
> ...


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys,
> ...


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,

I have a big problem.
I am currently in the EOI queue with 65 points.
Recently, I got 79+ in PTE and waiting to update it in EOI , so my score will turn to 75.
But, my wife is pregnant now.
I have questions like,
1. Is this the right time to update EOI, because I might get invite soon
2. If I proceed, file VISA, my wife cant produce her health certificate, so how long can I hold the VISA process
3. Or should I wait for 2-3 months, update my EOI and proceed for VISA as I might hold the VISA process for a shorter period.

Experts plz guide?
Kindly point me to correct thread if this is not the place to answer my queries?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogesh120889 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a big problem.
> I am currently in the EOI queue with 65 points.
> ...


Update the EOI and get the invite.
You never know when the rules can change.

Complete the application pay the visa fees and upload all documents except your wife medicals

The CO will contact you and ask for wife medicals to be uploaded

At that point you can complete all your wife’s medicals tests except the x-ray and get a certificate from the doctor that she is pregnant and as such x-ray is not advisable 

The CO will then put your application on hold till such time that the baby is delivered and your wife can safely undergo the x-ray tests

That is what I would do if I were in your shoes

Cheers


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Update the EOI and get the invite.
> You never know when the rules can change.
> 
> Complete the application pay the visa fees and upload all documents except your wife medicals
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply.
Unfortunately, I am applying through an agent.
So they suggested that it is not good to hold the application for a longer period with the CO. Hence, I can delay it for 1/2 months.

But, as you say, we are not sure what would happen in future.
And will the Doctors that they suggest will perform medical tests for pregnant women?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogesh120889 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Unfortunately, I am applying through an agent.
> So they suggested that it is not good to hold the application for a longer period with the CO. Hence, I can delay it for 1/2 months.
> 
> ...


I believe that if you have appointed an agent for processing your visa application , then listen to his advise

If you do back seat driving, the chances of accidents are high

Cheers


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

newbienz said:


> I believe that if you have appointed an agent for processing your visa application , then listen to his advise
> 
> If you do back seat driving, the chances of accidents are high
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I got you. But, i am really in a state of confusion.
Probably, I can delay the EOI update till december, so that I can reduce the holding period of VISA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogesh120889 said:


> Yes, I got you. But, i am really in a state of confusion.
> Probably, I can delay the EOI update till december, so that I can reduce the holding period of VISA


No matter how many times you post, I will not write what you want to hear

Unless, you have something new to add, would request you to let the thread remain clean

Cheers


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

newbienz said:


> No matter how many times you post, I will not write what you want to hear
> 
> Unless, you have something new to add, would request you to let the thread remain clean
> 
> Cheers


ok. Thanks.
Sorry for flooding the thread with queries.
I was trying to find an answer for the qs -> how long VISA process can be put to hold < 6 months or is there any upper limit?
Previously, I had put it in a wrong way? sorry for that


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

I am in a situation where I filed an ACS last year with positive result of 5 points. I was short of two months when I switched from that job i.e March 2017. I manually update my EOI after my new job and my DOE changed. Now if I go for reassess ACS, will be DOE will be changed or not?


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Hello bro, 
good job you have been doing here. Please I have few questions regarding migration to Australia.
My question goes thus:
I want to assess with TRA, I have all documents but my salary is paid by hand, that means I have no bank evidence but there is company reference, payslips, employment letter and promotion letter signed and stamped. will this suffice for TRA assessment for Electrician General?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sucess said:


> Hello bro,
> good job you have been doing here. Please I have few questions regarding migration to Australia.
> My question goes thus:
> I want to assess with TRA, I have all documents but my salary is paid by hand, that means I have no bank evidence but there is company reference, payslips, employment letter and promotion letter signed and stamped. will this suffice for TRA assessment for Electrician General?


No idea about TRA

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Hi Newbienz and Friends,
Need suggestion with regard to the expected issue of child appearance.

I am in the process of filing visa maybe by tomorrow I will pay the fee and upload documents. Just that I am confused on the expected issue of child appearance different in medical and passport pic.As this issue is reported by few people who have kids around 2to 3 years in their application and their kid's passport was issued when they were infants.

I have two options.

1) Wait for CO to ask about the STAT DECLARATION from Australian PR or Citizen to declare that the kid is same in both medical and passport.
OR
2) I plan to renew my kid's passport with recent photograph now and update this new passport info in immiaccount in another 10days ( but i will be lodging visa in another 2 days). Better to hold on and once I have new passport details then only lodge or lodge first and just update new info to DIBP.

Which one should be the right option??? any inputs based on experience.. intuition????

Passport renewal is in my control but getting a stat decl from Australian guy is something I am not sure how to get it..that is why I am planning to go with option 2.
Please suggest.
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Newbienz and Friends,
> Need suggestion with regard to the expected issue of child appearance.
> 
> I am in the process of filing visa maybe by tomorrow I will pay the fee and upload documents. Just that I am confused on the expected issue of child appearance different in medical and passport pic.As this issue is reported by few people who have kids around 2to 3 years in their application and their kid's passport was issued when they were infants.
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would complete the entire process of filing the application and uploading the documents
Just don’t upload the child’s passport
Upload it only once you get the new passport
Also file a FORM 1022 and give the new passport number

It’s not as if that you will file the application tomorrow and the Co will start processing your case day after
Things take time
Just get the new passport asap and you will be fine

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would complete the entire process of filing the application and uploading the documents
> Just don’t upload the child’s passport
> Upload it only once you get the new passport
> Also file a FORM 1022 and give the new passport number
> ...


Thanks, buddy!!
I will file visa first and parallelly apply for my Kid's new passport and update DIBP about this new change when I will have this info.
So lastly can you please help to confirm:
1) After fee payment ..we can start uploading documents until CO is assigned??
mean to say I can keep on adding documents ..for say maybe after 10 days or until CO is assigned or there is some timeline that after fee payment you have to upload documents immediately...??
thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Thanks, buddy!!
> I will file visa first and parallelly apply for my Kid's new passport and update DIBP about this new change when I will have this info.
> So lastly can you please help to confirm:
> 1) After fee payment ..we can start uploading documents until CO is assigned??
> ...


You can take your own sweet time to upload the documents
I took nearly 12-13 days if I remember correctly and yet got my PR within 15 days after that 

There are thousand of possibilities on sections under which you can upload the documents.
So once you have access to the sections, which you will have only after you pay the visa fees, make a list of which document goes where
Refine the list over a week and then upload them correctly 

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, buddy!!
> ...


Final decision is yours 
Noted with thanks!!


----------



## saiindia (May 1, 2016)

Hello,

I am presently in Sydney and applied for VIC 190 state sponsor, could you please tell me if I really need a VIC job offer to get the State Sponsor?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saiindia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am presently in Sydney and applied for VIC 190 state sponsor, could you please tell me if I really need a VIC job offer to get the State Sponsor?
> 
> Thanks


I presume you are already working in Sydney so, Unfortunately, you do

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...killed-visa-nomination-and-visas#.WghOuefhWf0

Yes, although applicants who have been living in, or demonstrate strong ties with, another state other than Victoria are required to provide a current offer of employment in their nomination occupation in Victoria
Cheers


----------



## saiindia (May 1, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I presume you are already working in Sydney so, Unfortunately, you do
> 
> FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, that means as I am outside of VIC that is the reason right ? What would be the case in case I am presently in India?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saiindia said:


> Thanks for your reply, that means as I am outside of VIC that is the reason right ? What would be the case in case I am presently in India?
> 
> Thanks


If you were in india, employment evidence would not be a must

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Really helpful post.

Can u clarify on the part of adding spouse name to the passport?

I Haven't changed my name since marriage and husband's name is only under " my sponsor" as vr expats in uae and i also have legal marriage certificate.
My husband is the main applicant, so does his passport need my name on his passport?

Advise is appreciated
Thankz

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Really helpful post.
> 
> Can u clarify on the part of adding spouse name to the passport?
> 
> ...


It’s not a must for Immigration purposes, per se as far as I know, but it really helps in proving you as a couple in many cases down the line
Also the easier you make the life of the CO, the faster is the processing of your case.

So it would be better if you could get the names added in each other’s passport ASAP
I am sure You can get it done in UAE also


Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s not a must for Immigration purposes, per se as far as I know, but it really helps in proving you as a couple in many cases down the line
> Also the easier you make the life of the CO, the faster is the processing of your case.
> 
> So it would be better if you could get the names added in each other’s passport ASAP
> ...


Thanks!

V have an unexpected travel in a while and will need the passports .

Do u think this is possible after we lodge the visa? We got invite few days back and planning to lodge in 2 days as all documents are ready.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> V have an unexpected travel in a while and will need the passports .
> 
> ...


Complete your travel and then submit your passport for name addition 
Upload all documents including current passport.
Don’t delay the uploading process

You can submit the new passport later on also

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > ENGINEER291085 said:
> ...


Hi Bro...just touching on the old thread..i just saw that you mentioned " do not upload the kids passport until i get new one" --> meaning i should not upload the old passport now...but to add the medicals were done based on the old passport...so still no.need to provide old passport???
And also once i have new passport.i was thinking to attach both old and new passport .??
Correct me if i understood wrong...
As per ur suggestion..just do not upload old passport copy.of my kid at all...upload new when avaiable .and form 1022 to inform change in.passport ??
Thanks!!


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Complete your travel and then submit your passport for name addition
> Upload all documents including current passport.
> Don’t delay the uploading process
> 
> ...


Okay. 
Thanks a lot for the help!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Bro...just touching on the old thread..i just saw that you mentioned " do not upload the kids passport until i get new one" --> meaning i should not upload the old passport now...but to add the medicals were done based on the old passport...so still no.need to provide old passport???
> And also once i have new passport.i was thinking to attach both old and new passport .??
> Correct me if i understood wrong...
> As per ur suggestion..just do not upload old passport copy.of my kid at all...upload new when avaiable .and form 1022 to inform change in.passport ??
> Thanks!!


If the medicals have been done already using this old passport, then obviously you will have to upload that also
You can do that right away
Once you get the new one upload that and file form 1022

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

I have a doubt on filling the FORM 80.
In the section for filling international travel details in past 10 yrs... Should we mention every single trip details? I have travelled atleast once or twice in a year to my home country in past 10 yrs.. which would give around 10-15 travel details! 
Do i need to mention all these?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a doubt on filling the FORM 80.
> In the section for filling international travel details in past 10 yrs... Should we mention every single trip details? I have travelled atleast once or twice in a year to my home country in past 10 yrs.. which would give around 10-15 travel details!
> ...


Yes. You will need to. IMHO, form 80 does not require 100% accuracy but as close as possible. Say you do not remember the number of days or the date or the address for some of your visits, you could provide as much as you remember.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Yes. You will need to. IMHO, form 80 does not require 100% accuracy but as close as possible. Say you do not remember the number of days or the date or the address for some of your visits, you could provide as much as you remember.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Okay. Thanks !

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a doubt on filling the FORM 80.
> In the section for filling international travel details in past 10 yrs... Should we mention every single trip details? I have travelled atleast once or twice in a year to my home country in past 10 yrs.. which would give around 10-15 travel details!
> ...


I had several time more trips and yet added each trip accurately 
I am sure you have all your old passports
Just take all the entry and exit stamps and enter them in an excel sheet and then fill from that in the additional sheet

That’s what I did

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I had several time more trips and yet added each trip accurately
> I am sure you have all your old passports
> Just take all the entry and exit stamps and enter them in an excel sheet and then fill from that in the additional sheet
> 
> ...


Yes. I finished it yesterday and did exactly the same as you did ! 

Thanks and cheers!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

I got assessed by ACS in January, I left second company in July 2017, means I have 6 months experience which is not assessed. Would that be fine claiming points for this? or I need to reassessed with acs?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got assessed by ACS in January, I left second company in July 2017, means I have 6 months experience which is not assessed. Would that be fine claiming points for this? or I need to reassessed with acs?


If you have changed companies and you want to claim points for that also, then you need to get reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

I just found out that in the University letter to show English language medium ( spouse ), the family name is spelled wrong. 
What can i do about this now? Any form to mention the correct spelling and submit during visa lodge?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> I just found out that in the University letter to show English language medium ( spouse ), the family name is spelled wrong.
> What can i do about this now? Any form to mention the correct spelling and submit during visa lodge?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Can you not get a corrected one ?
It should be a simple matter
Just write to the university that they have accidentally misspelled the name
Attach a copy of the markesheet as proof.
I am sure they will send you a corrected one easily 

If it fails, then you can make an affidavit confirming that both spelling names belong to the same person and get it notarised 
But this should be avoided and used only as a last resort

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Can you not get a corrected one ?
> It should be a simple matter
> Just write to the university that they have accidentally misspelled the name
> Attach a copy of the markesheet as proof.
> ...


Hmm! I shall try for whichever procedure is faster. University takes more than 2 weeks to give a document >.<

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hmm! I shall try for whichever procedure is faster. University takes more than 2 weeks to give a document >.<
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I don’t understand your logic
What’s 2 weeks in the entire scheme of things?

It’s not like you will apply tomorrow, day after you will get the PR and in a week after that you will move to Australia 
It will take you several months if not years to complete the process
I am a blunt person and like to tell things as they are on the face.

You want a simple application which gets processed faster or a complicated one

The more the uncertainty you introduce, the longer is the decision making process

Heavens will not fall in 15 days
People have waited for 18 months also after filing a complete application and you are worried about 15 days

If I were in your shoe, I would not go for complications even if it meant a one month delay leave alone 15 days

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don’t understand your logic
> What’s 2 weeks in the entire scheme of things?
> 
> It’s not like you will apply tomorrow, day after you will get the PR and in a week after that you will move to Australia
> ...


You do have a point.

I am just worried about lodging for the visa with all documents except the University letter, and submitting later would affect my application somehow. 
I have to lodge visa before 25.dec which s my 60 days deadline.




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> You do have a point.
> 
> I am just worried about lodging for the visa with all documents except the University letter, and submitting later would affect my application somehow.
> I have to lodge visa before 25.dec which s my 60 days deadline.
> ...


It’s a cross you have to bear

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Hi Newbienz and Friends,
Need help with below points while attaching documents after visa fee payment.
1) Update Us button is enabled but when I am trying to use it for updating passport details.I m just trying to see the look and feel ( as I will be renewing my kid's passport soon due to change in appearance and will be using this option) 
there is a dropdown list to choose the reason for renewal ..but it does not have a change in appearance reason.
It has...
Lost
Stolen
Cancelled
Damaged
Expired
Incorrectly Recorded

Please suggest which reason should I select??
How will I be able to justify the renewel??

2) I have a stat decl for variations in the name of my wife's father declared by my wife...but I am unable to find any pertinent options to load it under???
Gen stat decl of this type would go under which category??

3) Similarly, have proof of functional English for Spouse but not sure where to load it...maybe under language ability --> Others --> Specify there as I can not find the exact category for this type of evidence.

4) I have Form 16 for all durations along with bank statements, salary slips, emp ref letter on letterhead, offer letters..hike letter, rel letter, exp letter...is it enough??
I do have ITRs( not acknowledgement but the ITR form which is filed electronically)
I have for most duration except 2 years in my entire 10 years skilled experience??
Shall I not upload or upload whatever I have as ITR...I am planning to avoid uploading ITR..as its missing for 2 years duration??

Your suggestions will go a long way in helping me at this juncture.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Newbienz and Friends,
> Need help with below points while attaching documents after visa fee payment.
> 1) Update Us button is enabled but when I am trying to use it for updating passport details.I m just trying to see the look and feel ( as I will be renewing my kid's passport soon due to change in appearance and will be using this option)
> there is a dropdown list to choose the reason for renewal ..but it does not have a change in appearance reason.
> ...


1. Just file a form 1022 with new passport details 
2.no need to upload at this stage. Upload only if asked specifically by the CO
3. There is a specific section for functional English evidence. Look for it and upload there
4. ITR forms just filled by you have no value or sanctity. No sense in uploading them
But I fail to understand why you would not have an acknowledgement if you have actually filed a return 
The evidence you have should be sufficient

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Please help,
I'm preparing my documents in advance, I have following questions:
1. Is it fine if I have form 16 generated by my employer (not the one from traces)? I don't have ITR acknowledgement for all the years.
2. Shall I submit the form 16 for those years also when I worked whole year outside? My salary is 0 in those form 16. But I'll submit the proof of tax filing in other countries.
3. As I'm often reading in the posts, Do I also need to submit all my promotion letters?
4. Do I also need to submit my yearly increament letter?
5. My PCC and tax document from Belgium is not in English. Is it a problem? 
6. Do I need to submit my salary slips for all the years of service (approx 11 years)?
7. Do I need to get salary slips and degrees copy certified, like we do for ACS? Or color scan is fine?
8. My employer doesn't give employee reference letter, therefore I got a statutory declaration from my manager for ACS in July. Is it fine to use the same declaration for Visa application? It was signed in July.

Sorry for long list but I want to do strong documentation and make it ready it in advance. 
Thanks


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz and Friends,
> ...


Thanks buddy.
1.So I should not use update us rather fill 1022 form and attach under relevent section.
4. I think I have acknowledgement as well for 4 years ...as in between i had filed manually and no longer i have receipts for that manual filing....so i wont upload ITRs..as form 16 is there for my entire duration.
Hope CO is satisfied with all I will provid!!
Thanks.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Please help,
> I'm preparing my documents in advance, I have following questions:
> 1. Is it fine if I have form 16 generated by my employer (not the one from traces)? I don't have ITR acknowledgement for all the years.
> 2. Shall I submit the form 16 for those years also when I worked whole year outside? My salary is 0 in those form 16. But I'll submit the proof of tax filing in other countries.
> ...


1. It should be ok because traces was implemented in 2011 if I am not wrong so before that period we will be having company issued form 16.
I do not see any issue here!!
For ITRs I am also in same boat and decided to go with only form 16 for tax document evidence.
2.you combine both showing zero as well as overseas tax for that duration.
3. If you have why not.
4.Same as above
5. You will have to get those translated in english.
6. if have better..assuming you have bank statements showing salary credit for that duration you do not have pay slips.
Even 1 per quarter or half yearly should be enough.
7.color scan is fine
8. Use the same..should not be an issues...even for me also my employer ref letters are dated june even May month this year.
Maybe on this point more experienced guys can add??


----------



## Ravikantsehgal (Nov 15, 2017)

*Query pls advise.*

In my acs results its showing as considered as after dec 2011 to work as equate... against my experience from 03/2011 - 03/2012. So now i shud split this one experience into two dates while filling in EOI employment. Shoud i put as with same designation and same company but with teo different dates becuase acs considered after dec 2011. Pls advise.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> 1. It should be ok because traces was implemented in 2011 if I am not wrong so before that period we will be having company issued form 16.
> I do not see any issue here!!
> For ITRs I am also in same boat and decided to go with only form 16 for tax document evidence.
> 2.you combine both showing zero as well as overseas tax for that duration.
> ...


Thanks a lot!
1. I have salary slips for every month for all the 10+ years. I'll add them. Till 2013, I used to get Indian salary slip and onsite salary slip separately although Indian salary also credited in my onsite account after conversion with a separate line in my bank statements. After 2015, onsite salary slip shows the total salary and also it's a single credit in my bank statement.
How can I explain this to them? or I keep it simple and only show my onsite salary slips. 

2. Do I need to provide all my bank statements? or only the one with salary credit?

3. For Translation: Is there any format? Is it fine to provide only the summary? I think, it will be difficult to give whole translation line by line. Does it need to be by an authorized translator? or can I do it myself and sign by taking full responsibility of it's authentication?

Thanks once again!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 1. I have salary slips for every month for all the 10+ years. I'll add them. Till 2013, I used to get Indian salary slip and onsite salary slip separately although Indian salary also credited in my onsite account after conversion with a separate line in my bank statements. After 2015, onsite salary slip shows the total salary and also it's a single credit in my bank statement.
> How can I explain this to them? or I keep it simple and only show my onsite salary slips.
> 
> ...


1. Keep it simple .. Only on-site salary slip is sufficient 
2. Only the bank account in which the salary is credited
3. Don’t skimp on money. Get it translated by a NAATI approved translator

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Keep it simple .. Only on-site salary slip is sufficient
> 2. Only the bank account in which the salary is credited
> 3. Don’t skimp on money. Get it translated by a NAATI approved translator
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Keep it simple .. Only on-site salary slip is sufficient
> 2. Only the bank account in which the salary is credited
> 3. Don’t skimp on money. Get it translated by a NAATI approved translator
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, could you please also suggest based on your experience what can I do for the question I asked earlier:

8. My employer doesn't give employee reference letter, therefore I got a statutory declaration from my manager for ACS in July. Is it fine to use the same declaration for Visa application? It was signed in July.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Keep it simple .. Only on-site salary slip is sufficient
> ...


More on translations can be found here
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega...an-translate-my-documents-into-english-for-me


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I had a query, would appreciate your response. 

I lodged my Visa in October 2017.
I have claimed about 2 years of experience in my job with company Xyz until March 31, 2017.
I got my Vetasses assessment done in April 2017. 
Along with my Visa Application, I have submitted the R&R, Payslips, Form 16, Form 26, Bank Statements, Company Incorporation certificate for the same.

The company has shut operations April 1, 2017 onwards. They have shut down the website too. Only 1 employee remains (The Finance VP, who issued me my R&R letter and also she is the referee for my application).

My concern is, since the website isn't up and running, should I declare this in advance to my CO. Do you think not disclosing this could lead to issues? 
OR
Do you think disclosing all this would unnecessarily complicate matters and delay my Visa processing?

I am fretting since I read they issued NJL to someone in the forum due to his company website not being found, and I really wish to avoid such a situation in my case.

Any help or suggestion on this matter would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Aafreen

PS: As supporting evidence for employment, I have shared the R&R letter, Payslips, Form 16, Form 26AS, Joining, Promotion & Relieving letter as well as Bank statements where salary was being credited.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks for the reply, could you please also suggest based on your experience what can I do for the question I asked earlier:
> 
> 8. My employer doesn't give employee reference letter, therefore I got a statutory declaration from my manager for ACS in July. Is it fine to use the same declaration for Visa application? It was signed in July.


You have not read my thread and hence this question

You have to use the same statutory declaration.
It’s immaterial when I was signed

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I had a query, would appreciate your response.
> 
> ...


Quite a few cases, are picked up for further scrutiny, but not all
It all depends on case to case

So if I were in your shoes, I would file a Form 1022 and inform the CO that the company has shut down and give the new contact numbers of your referee

It’s a double edged sword and you are choosing between the devil and the deep sea
There is no correct answer

Cheers


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Quite a few cases, are picked up for further scrutiny, but not all
> It all depends on case to case
> 
> So if I were in your shoes, I would file a Form 1022 and inform the CO that the company has shut down and give the new contact numbers of your referee
> ...


Thanks for the quick response. Appreciate it!


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Hi Newbienz and Friends,
Just some doubts cropped up in my mind about document translations.

1) I have my wife and kid's birth certificate translated from Hindi to English which I have already uploaded( both original as well as translated), but I just realized that the translated documents are just printed in English and notarized and they have a seal saying Translated as a true copy by Notary...... is it acceptable???
Or translations should be from any specific translator, I know that for people inside AUS can go for NAATI but outside no need for NAATI certified person.
But the guideline on DIBP says that details about the translator should be mentioned with his English qualification..but for my case, it is just notarized no details about translator are mentioned.

Shall I translate them again and upload along with already uploaded or wait for CO if he/she asks.??
Please guide!!
Thanks !!!!


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Newbienz and Friends,
> Just some doubts cropped up in my mind about document translations.
> 
> 1) I have my wife and kid's birth certificate translated from Hindi to English which I have already uploaded( both original as well as translated), but I just realized that the translated documents are just printed in English and notarized and they have a seal saying Translated as a true copy by Notary...... is it acceptable???
> ...


I got a quotation from a NAATI translator, the cost is coming around 3000+ AUD for my 9 years of tax documents and a PCC! 
Now that makes the total cost go so high that I feel, I should have applied spouse visa instead of taking skilled visa route. Time is definitely one of the factor but this is also taking lot of time.
My question is, Do I need to submit my tax document for each year at onsite, partial or full?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Newbienz and Friends,
> Just some doubts cropped up in my mind about document translations.
> 
> 1) I have my wife and kid's birth certificate translated from Hindi to English which I have already uploaded( both original as well as translated), but I just realized that the translated documents are just printed in English and notarized and they have a seal saying Translated as a true copy by Notary...... is it acceptable???
> ...


Any translation has to be done by a competent person even if outside Australia 
The translator evidence of competence has to be provided also 

If I were you, I would get the documents translated again by a competent translator, preferably NAATI and upload again

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> I got a quotation from a NAATI translator, the cost is coming around 3000+ AUD for my 9 years of tax documents and a PCC!
> Now that makes the total cost go so high that I feel, I should have applied spouse visa instead of taking skilled visa route. Time is definitely one of the factor but this is also taking lot of time.
> My question is, Do I need to submit my tax document for each year at onsite, partial or full?
> 
> Thank you.


The PCC has to be translated anyways
You can’t avoid that 

If you are willing to bear a slight delay, then don’t translate the entire set of tax documents
Just transalate each year 1 most important document and see if you can get away with it 

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz and Friends,
> ...


Thanks buddy..will get those documents re-translated!!
Also just another small issue my salary slips for current company around for 2 years has my designation as ' Systems Analyst' while everywhere else its ' System Analyst'
Do you think I should get it rectified ?? Or does not matter.
Please advise
Also for these kind of small gaps DIBP guys give any chance or they simply reject visa application..i assume they should at least give us a chance to prove or provide correct things!!!


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The PCC has to be translated anyways
> You can’t avoid that
> 
> If you are willing to bear a slight delay, then don’t translate the entire set of tax documents
> ...


Thanks
My all other documents are in english (salary slips, bank accounts) for all the years. And also I have form16 from India for each year.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Hello Guys,
Did anyone ever face this issue where "Attach More Documents" lists nothing but only one option saying "Others" whereas 2 days back it was giving a whole lot of options to choose from..not sure is it because of IMMI site upgrade.??.as they upgraded it from Friday night to Saturday morning downtime.
If this is the case then how to select other specialized categories to attach the documents??
Thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Did anyone ever face this issue where "Attach More Documents" lists nothing but only one option saying "Others" whereas 2 days back it was giving a whole lot of options to choose from..not sure is it because of IMMI site upgrade.??.as they upgraded it from Friday night to Saturday morning downtime.
> If this is the case then how to select other specialized categories to attach the documents??
> Thanks!!


It’s quite a common phenomenon for DIBP to tweak its software over the weekends

Try again on Monday, hopefully it should be working correctly 
Do not,load until you get the complete list to choose

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys,
> ...


Thanks bro!!


----------



## narenkr (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi,

I tried for looking for this information in thread but could not locate. I have worked with three companies in India. I do not have salary slips of first two companies but only offer letters. Is it necessary to attach salary slips of all our employments for ACS assessment? I have all my salary slips of current employment.

Thanks


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Guys, I am delighted to obtain my 489 SA Visa grant on 21st November!! 

Thanks to the supportive expatforum, esp you, newbienz for all the timely suggestions. Appreciate it!


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Guys, I am delighted to obtain my 489 SA Visa grant on 21st November!!
> 
> Thanks to the supportive expatforum, esp you, newbienz for all the timely suggestions. Appreciate it!


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > ENGINEER291085 said:
> ...


For this i got reply of my email which I had sent to immi technical team about the issue from eservice team that options are removed part of upgrade please put description and upload documents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Guys, I am delighted to obtain my 489 SA Visa grant on 21st November!!
> 
> Thanks to the supportive expatforum, esp you, newbienz for all the timely suggestions. Appreciate it!



Congratulations 

Glad to be of assistance 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

narenkr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried for looking for this information in thread but could not locate. I have worked with three companies in India. I do not have salary slips of first two companies but only offer letters. Is it necessary to attach salary slips of all our employments for ACS assessment? I have all my salary slips of current employment.
> 
> Thanks


Salary slips are the primary evidence of employment
But if you don’t have it, in all probability, HR will generate and give them to you
Explore that possibility 

What other evidence can you provide for your employment

PF Deductions
Bank salary credit statement
Joining and reliving letters ( An offer letter alone does not help as you may have not joined)
Promotions and appreciation letters from the company and clients

Basically anything from a third party which proves that you were really employed as you are claiming to be 

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

In how many days one can get invite with 70 points for 189?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> In how many days one can get invite with 70 points for 189?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Which Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Which Anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


261312

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

*190 Visa Application*

Hi Newbenzie,

I have received 190 visa from Victoria 2 days back.

can you please guide me on my below questions.

1. I have not claimed any points for experience but still do i need to submit all the prrofs for my employment which is irrelevant as per ACS or is it fine if i only upload all the proofs for the experience which ACS considered as Relevant.?

2. Regarding marriage Certificate, i did not change my wife's surname and it is same as before marriage, will it be a problem to prove relationship, we have added our names in both of our passports.

3. we took marraige certificate from panchayat office and it did not mention any name change and when i go to registrar office, i was said that the doc i took from panchayat will also work, do i still need to take marraige certificate from registrar office..?

4. we haven't created any joint bank statement and we usually take any bills on my name in this case wedding card and some photos will workout for evidance as relation ship.

Appreciate u r help.

Thanks 
Jon


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi Newbenzie,
> 
> I have received 190 visa from Victoria 2 days back.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro,

In how many days did you get invite?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> In how many days one can get invite with 70 points for 189?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I think it’s in the immediate round after application or maximum next round as per present trends

Cheers


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

*190 Visa Application*



jonsnow86 said:


> Hi Newbenzie,
> 
> I have received 190 visa from Victoria 2 days back.
> 
> ...


Hi

Can you please guide me on this..?

Regards
Jon


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats bro,
> 
> In how many days did you get invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk



Thanks..

sept-6th -- pre invite
applied on 13th sept

261312


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

jonsnow86 said:


> Thanks..
> 
> sept-6th -- pre invite
> applied on 13th sept
> ...


I am with same code. Can you please break down your points? Are you onshore?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> I am with same code. Can you please break down your points? Are you onshore?r
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Age-30
Education 15
Exp 0
English 20


----------



## narenkr (Oct 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Salary slips are the primary evidence of employment
> But if you don’t have it, in all probability, HR will generate and give them to you
> Explore that possibility
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. I have joining and relieving letter from both my previous companies. Will that be enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

narenkr said:


> Thanks for replying. I have joining and relieving letter from both my previous companies. Will that be enough?


With no secondary evidence at all, it’s a bit suspicious 

How big are the companies ?

Will they back you up if contacted by DIBP ?

Are they issuing you a reference letter ?

Cheers?


----------



## vishalM (Nov 16, 2017)

HI Newbienz

I need your suggestion ,I have total SW exp of 13 years with last 6 years in Project Management remaining is as SW developer . My total score is 65 (age-25,IELTS-10,Work exp-15,education-15), shall I apply for assessment as Technical analyst or Project Management . Project management ( 135112) can apply for 190 with VIC which can help to increase score to 70(65+5).Please help . Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishalM said:


> HI Newbienz
> 
> I need your suggestion ,I have total SW exp of 13 years with last 6 years in Project Management remaining is as SW developer . My total score is 65 (age-25,IELTS-10,Work exp-15,education-15), shall I apply for assessment as Technical analyst or Project Management . Project management ( 135112) can apply for 190 with VIC which can help to increase score to 70(65+5).Please help . Thank You


I am not the best person to advise

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please guide me on this..?
> 
> ...


Replied in PM

Cheers


----------



## narenkr (Oct 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> With no secondary evidence at all, it’s a bit suspicious
> 
> How big are the companies ?
> 
> ...


Ok.. I think I should not take any chances then and approach them for salary slips. I anyway have to contact these for JDs. Thank you newbienz!!


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Hi Newbienz and Friends,
I have already discussed communicating the new passport details for my kid due to change in appearance. But I am still bit confused.

1) I have already attached form 929 under my kid's document list with new passport details.
But this form does not have any reasons mentioned for renewal... will it be confusing for CO?
Also, I am not supposed to send any hard copy of this form?
Just attaching to the ongoing application online should be fine?

2) I plan to use the change of circumstances option in Update us but they clearly mentioned that do not use it for passport related update choose the corresponding option for passport, but passport update section also does not have " CHANGE OF APPEARANCE REASON" listed in the drop-down available.
So can il use offline normal form 1022 and attach it to my kid's document list with renewal reason.

So whatever form we fill we just attach online instead of sending the hard copies to DIBP?? Please confirm.

3) Medicals were done using an old passport and now I have renewed the passport... just to check that it does not warrant to undergo medicals again using new passport..just a confirmation??

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Newbienz and Friends,
> I have already discussed communicating the new passport details for my kid due to change in appearance. But I am still bit confused.
> 
> 1) I have already attached form 929 under my kid's document list with new passport details.
> ...


1. No confusion. No hard copy required 
2. As you have submitted form 929, Form 1022 not required 
3. Medicals need not be done again.

You need to relax.
It’s not as if the CO will outright reject your kids application if he has any doubts.
He will come back to you
You have done what was required and not wait for grant or further contact 

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz and Friends,
> ...


Noted with thanks bro!!!


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*Medicals*

Hi All,

I have got an important point to confirm before filling out the Medical forms for the Health Assessment.

There is a question there:
"Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"

Now,my wife has had a C-section for the delivery of our Baby.....so my question is: "Do I need to mention about that C-section in here for my wife or it is not required as it was not an illness?

Please suggest and share your experiences.

Many Thanks!!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got an important point to confirm before filling out the Medical forms for the Health Assessment.
> 
> ...


Personally I have no experience as we have not reached a delivery stage, but if I were in your place I would not have declared it 

But if you want to extra cautious, declare it

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm divorced and I have the same status in my EOI. But in my passport I still have my ex-wife's name. I have my divorce decree from court (copy of court order; certified as true copy of the original by magistrate), Can I apply for visa once I get invitation with this passport and divorce order copy? Anyone who had similar situation, please share the experience.

Thanks!


----------



## varunjajoo (Aug 24, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


My wife and I spent about 10,000 AUD from applying for the VISA to flying to Australia to getting the first job. But since the time my wife has got a job, we haven't had the need to spend a single rupee...i.e. we are able to meet all our expenses (including rent of an independent flat in Sydney). Once I get a job, it will only get better. 

So maybe there is light at the end of the tunnel. I do agree that we were extreeemmmely lucky that my wife got a job within a month of us landing in Australia, but still, there's hope 

Regards,
Varun


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

varunjajoo said:


> My wife and I spent about 10,000 AUD from applying for the VISA to flying to Australia to getting the first job. But since the time my wife has got a job, we haven't had the need to spend a single rupee...i.e. we are able to meet all our expenses (including rent of an independent flat in Sydney). Once I get a job, it will only get better.
> 
> So maybe there is light at the end of the tunnel. I do agree that we were extreeemmmely lucky that my wife got a job within a month of us landing in Australia, but still, there's hope
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Cheers


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi, 

Hope you are doing great. 
I have applied with the same ANSZO code 261313 with 65 pts for 189 and 70pts for 190 (NSW and VIC), my DOE is 30/11/2017. 
I just want to know what are my chances for both 189 and 190 considering the current situation since you have a deeper understanding ? Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you are doing great.
> I have applied with the same ANSZO code 261313 with 65 pts for 189 and 70pts for 190 (NSW and VIC), my DOE is 30/11/2017.
> I just want to know what are my chances for both 189 and 190 considering the current situation since you have a deeper understanding ? Thank you


I am sorry

I do not predict invites

Ask Tony

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/welshtone.html

I am sure he will help you 

Cheers


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am sorry
> 
> I do not predict invites
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. 
can you provide me tony's contact information or any thread like yours ?


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am sorry
> 
> I do not predict invites
> 
> ...



Got it sorry, I don't know why this link was not showing before. Thank for your help. cheers


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Hi Newbienz, 

Hope you are doing good. 
I have applied for 190 Vic on 23rd Nov and waiting for the grant. 

Just few questions if you have time to answer:

1) How is the job market for Software Developers in Melbourne? 

2) How long it took for the visa grant? Was it a direct grant? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi,

My project is getting changed within my company and because of which my location (Country) will change. Should I update this info (location change) in the EOI? 
My points are going to remain same. Will it change my DOE?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi,
> 
> My project is getting changed within my company and because of which my location (Country) will change. Should I update this info (location change) in the EOI?
> My points are going to remain same. Will it change my DOE?
> Thanks.


As soon as you change the location stop claiming points, for experience beyond ACS assessment date if you are still claiming
If you want to claim, get your self reassessed 

Your DOE will not change

Cheers


----------



## pdb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi 
I have a couple of questions.

1. Do I need to fill in employment history in EOI or can I leave it blank if I do not want to claim any work experience points?
2. Do I need to fill in all secondary education such as high school certificate in education history, or just my relevant bachelor?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pdb said:


> Hi
> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Do I need to fill in employment history in EOI or can I leave it blank if I do not want to claim any work experience points?
> ...


1. You have to fill all your experience in the EOI. Just mark all of them all as NON relevant as you don't want to claim points

2. In the EOI only bachelor education and onwards details to be given

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As soon as you change the location stop claiming points, for experience beyond ACS assessment date if you are still claiming
> If you want to claim, get your self reassessed
> 
> Your DOE will not change
> ...


Thanks for the reply. ACS assessed that my experience is relevant after March 2011 (deducted 4 years). I will move from Belgium to India on 1st Feb 2018. It is possible that I may go to Australia on work permit after some time. I don't want to claim any additional points. 
I understand from you that, I update the end date of my current location entry and insert a new line with new location but mark the new entry as non-relevant. That way my DOE will remain same. Did I understand correct?
* Even if I mark the new entry as relevant, it will not change my points till next year march, so no point in doing that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks for the reply. ACS assessed that my experience is relevant after March 2011 (deducted 4 years). I will move from Belgium to India on 1st Feb 2018. It is possible that I may go to Australia on work permit after some time. I don't want to claim any additional points.
> I understand from you that, I update the end date of my current location entry and insert a new line with new location but mark the new entry as non-relevant. That way my DOE will remain same. Did I understand correct?
> * Even if I mark the new entry as relevant, it will not change my points till next year march, so no point in doing that.


That's correct
Insert new line and mark as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

shalinjames said:


> It's very detailed.
> Waiting for your next post!
> 
> Best is yet to come!


Hi newbienz,

I have a query regarding following line posted in your long article 

"You can claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment date only if you are working in the same company, Designation, RNR and location"

I checked with ACS about this scenario . According to ACS even if we continue in same organization with same designation and RNR , we need to get fresh assessment done in order to claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment date .

ACS mentioned that according to DIBP rule "we can only claim points for experience mentioned in ACS letter" . 

Have you mentioned this from your personal experience with DIBP? 

Kindly throw some light on it .

Regards,
NN


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NP1980 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I have a query regarding following line posted in your long article
> 
> ...


It will be best if you follow the advice given by ACS

Cheers


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Newbeinz...

I am starting the acs assessment application.. I am not getting the reference letter from all my previous employers so i will have to opt for SD for two companies but i am not getting the sample template for the SD any where... 

If you have also used the SD option would you please help me on this and provide a sample template of SD.. Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikhil kumar said:


> Hi Newbeinz...
> 
> I am starting the acs assessment application.. I am not getting the reference letter from all my previous employers so i will have to opt for SD for two companies but i am not getting the sample template for the SD any where...
> 
> If you have also used the SD option would you please help me on this and provide a sample template of SD.. Thanks in advance


The template is given in the ACS website itself

Everything remains the same as in reference letter and only the details of the person issuing the same is added with th confirmation of his relationship with you
No need to ask anyone for the same

Cheers


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi,

I was going through your posts where you mentioned you "indexed" the documents. I have a few doubts on that + including some docs which are not necessarily official since mine's a complex case.

1. Looks like I might not get a PCC from one of the countries (non-English speaking). We had applied for it in August, but no response yet on the application or the emails we've sent. Hence, I might have to include my application/fees payment screenshot/email (I believe it has to be translated too) as one of the documents - though I'm not sure how much of a proof this is to get exempted from PCC. Any suggestions on this? 

2. In one of my employments, the offer letter is different designation, but in between they changed designation due to re-org and no paper trail, except in 1 payslip to another, my designation is different. Hence all documents post that (ie from exit letter to R&R letter - stat decl) it is the new designation. My ACS - since it's based on exit/R&R declaration is also with new designation. How can I indicate this? I thought I'll attach a cover letter stating this along with that employment documents. Is that okay? Or attach only the proofs and leave it to interpretation (though am not comfortable with this approach)?

3. Any sample Index - esp when including multiple documents in 1 file? I certainly have plenty that I have to club together.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AnjuS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was going through your posts where you mentioned you "indexed" the documents. I have a few doubts on that + including some docs which are not necessarily official since mine's a complex case.
> 
> ...


1. In the past it has been seen that if the applicant can submit credible evidence that he has applied for th PCC, the chances of the CO giving more time for submission is extremely high and may also lead to exemption.
Make sure that the documents are translated in English preferably by a NAATI translator


2. You should have got the ACS assessment done on the basis of various designation as per your career instead of only the last designation.
This is not correct procedure 
You have to decide if you want to continue with the defective assessment 

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> AnjuS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi Newbienz,
Hope you are dng good and all settled for you!!
Actually on point no. 2 you said its faulty to have acs assessment without mentioning all designations.
For me also I had the same situation where my offer letter says system engineer but senior software engineer is mentioned on my rnr and exp latter ( at the time of leaving) and I remember there was no promotion happened it was just they changed the designation..
What i did was i got acs only on last designation mentioned and same i carried forward in eoi and visa lodging..
I assume its not about designation rather roles and responsibilities which matter...
Not sure since i read your response so thought of replying to confirm...
Do you think it will be an issue really??
I am waiting for outcome visa lodge on. 15th nov..no update yet!!!
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Hope you are dng good and all settled for you!!
> Actually on point no. 2 you said its faulty to have acs assessment without mentioning all designations.
> For me also I had the same situation where my offer letter says system engineer but senior software engineer is mentioned on my rnr and exp latter ( at the time of leaving) and I remember there was no promotion happened it was just they changed the designation..
> ...


If you have already lodged the visa, then there is nothing else to be done

Just relax

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Seniors, I urgently need help regarding the below :

Here is my employment situation
2007 to 2008
Company : A
Position: X1

2008 to 2015
Company : B
Positions : X2, X3, X4, X5

2015 to current
Company : C
Postion : X6

My ACS assessment letter only mentions the last position held in company B for the entire tenure and considers only my experience from mid 2010 for points requirements. 

In my EOI I had mentioned my experience as below : 

Company : A
2007 to 2008
Position: X1
Relevent : No

Company : B
2008 to Mid 2010
_Positions : X2, X3_
*Relevent : No*

Company : B
Mid 2010 to 2015
_Positions : X3, X4, X5_
Relevent : Yes

Company : C
2015 to current
Postion : X6
Relevent : Yes

Please note that I have clubbed multiple designations for company B as one entry in EOI application.

In ImmiAccount, I have shown the experience for company B as below [*I have not submitted my Visa application yet!!!*]:

Company : B
Mid 2010 to 2015
Positions : *X5*
*Relevent : Yes*

Company : B
2008 to Mid 2010
Positions : *X5*
*Relevent : No*


Is this correct or should I create a separate entry for each position? Kindly do advice, as I'm not able to decide on this.

[I have already looked at previous posts in ImmiAccount for similar queries and have not been able to decisively find an answer for this]


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Seniors, I urgently need help regarding the below :
> 
> Here is my employment situation
> 2007 to 2008
> ...


Its very confusing always when it comes to multiple designations...but you should always try to keep your acs eoi and visa lodge application in sync so as to not deviate from what you have already provided.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Seniors, I urgently need help regarding the below :
> 
> Here is my employment situation
> 2007 to 2008
> ...


When you applied to ACS for assessment, did you give all the designations X1 to X6 ?
If so, email ACS and ask them to give the revised assessment with all the designation s mentioned 

If you have clubbed all your designations when applying, then you have to decide whether you want to continue with a defective assessment or not

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> When you applied to ACS for assessment, did you give all the designations X1 to X6 ?
> If so, email ACS and ask them to give the revised assessment with all the designation s mentioned
> 
> If you have clubbed all your designations when applying, then you have to decide whether you want to continue with a defective assessment or not
> ...


Yes, I have mentioned X1 to X6 in the reference letter. But the ACS form had only the last designation mentioned. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Yes, I have mentioned X1 to X6 in the reference letter. But the ACS form had only the last designation mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



You not only have to mention it in the reference letter, you have to mention them in the ACS application as well by making them each as separate episodes

If you have done that, then you should write to ACS requesting for a corrected assessment 

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

I did not mention it in the ACS application, for company B I had just 1 entry with the last designation. This was done based on the feedback received here in the forum.

What so you suggest, I do now?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> I did not mention it in the ACS application, for company B I had just 1 entry with the last designation. This was done based on the feedback received here in the forum.
> 
> What so you suggest, I do now??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I am a stickler for rules

In fact I feel I have an OCD as far as following Immigration rules are concerned 

As you have proceeded based on input of other members, Maybe you will not have problems

But, If you are also fanatic about following the rules, then get an ACS assessment done again.

The final decision is yours 


Cheers


----------



## ItJunkie (Jul 17, 2016)

*Dilemma while updating EOI*

Hi,

Recently I was able to upgrade my PTE points. I have two tricky questions:

1. I am a Bachelor in Science + Master in Computer Application graduate from India with a Microsoft degree. 

ACS appraised me "Your Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer from Microsoft completed September 2016 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing." and "Your Master in Computer Applications from North Orissa University completed April 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing."

Q: What should I apply in EOI, so far I entered: Bachelor in Science + Master in Computer Application.
I want to avoid any misunderstanding by the case officer.

2. ACS appraised me of my experience from May 2007 till date, although I have started working from Feb' 2003. I am not concerned about experience as it still more than 10 years in the same code, same field.

Q: I entered all my professional years starting from Feb' 2003. Is it fine for the Case officer?

I appreciate your valuable feedback. I know it might take time for you to read this and will wait for suggestions. Wish you a happy new year ahead.

Thanks,
Sivadutta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ItJunkie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently I was able to upgrade my PTE points. I have two tricky questions:
> 
> ...


You are entering it wrong in my opinion
You have been assessed as Diploma and not bachelor in engineering
So in the EOI you can claim points only as Diploma

For masters you can claim points for masters


Enter the experience from feb 2003 to May 2007 also in the EOI but markmitnas NON RElevant

From June 2007 claim it as relevant

Spilt all experience entries whenever there is a change in company, designation , RNR, or location
Do nIt merge any two of the above

I hope you have taken the ACS assessment also as above

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am a stickler for rules
> 
> In fact I feel I have an OCD as far as following Immigration rules are concerned
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice, I really appreciate it. Frankly, it is too late for me to redo this. But, I was rechecking the ACS guideline today for any clue regarding reference letter per designation and did not find any.

So, I was just wondering, may you please point me to the literature which dictated assessment per designation. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Thanks for your advice, I really appreciate it. Frankly, it is too late for me to redo this. But, I was rechecking the ACS guideline today for any clue regarding reference letter per designation and did not find any.
> 
> So, I was just wondering, may you please point me to the literature which dictated assessment per designation.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Look at the sample reference letter they have at the website
You do not need a separate reference letter for each designation 
The single reference letter can have all designation and locations in one
It's just that they should be separately mentioned and not clubbed

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Look at the sample reference letter they have at the website
> You do not need a separate reference letter for each designation
> The single reference letter can have all designation and locations in one
> It's just that they should be separately mentioned and not clubbed
> ...


Fair enough. Though, I do not see any guideline related to clubbing designations or otherwise anywhere. May you please guide me here.

[please do not consider it as a questioning, I'm trying to figure out where I have missed this directive] 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Fair enough. Though, I do not see any guideline related to clubbing designations or otherwise anywhere. May you please guide me here.
> 
> [please do not consider it as a questioning, I'm trying to figure out where I have missed this directive]
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I am not an Immigration agent.
I was an applicant just like you and am sharing my personal experience of the process
I am unable to give very specific answers to your questions 
For that you should consult a Mara agent

In Immigration you have to try to make the life of the CO easier so that he can clear your case as fast as he can
If the salary slips, tax documents, reference letter ACS assessment all show the same thing, it reinforces your geniuine experience claim
Experience is the most important part of the verification in most cases and if that can be ticked without an iota of doubt, then your case can be processed really fast

That's why I split each and every designation, location and company although it meant considerably more paper work for me but it also resulted in one of the fastest direct grant in that period of only 2 weeks after I finished uploading all documents 

The path that I chose is hard and narrow, and it totally depends on an individual to go down the same or not
I do not claim nor believe that this is the only path, but it worked for me so I am sharing with others

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am not an Immigration agent.
> I was an applicant just like you and am sharing my personal experience of the process
> I am unable to give very specific answers to your questions
> For that you should consult a Mara agent
> ...


Fair enough. Thanks for being patient with me. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caps (Dec 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> *Look at the sample reference letter they have at the website*
> You do not need a separate reference letter for each designation
> The single reference letter can have all designation and locations in one
> It's just that they should be separately mentioned and not clubbed
> ...


*"Look at the sample reference letter they have at the website"*

Can you please share the link to which you are referring? I have been trying to find out the official /approved sample reference letter. New to this, may be this information is already there but not able to find it out.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Caps said:


> *"Look at the sample reference letter they have at the website"*
> 
> Can you please share the link to which you are referring? I have been trying to find out the official /approved sample reference letter. New to this, may be this information is already there but not able to find it out.


https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf

See page 12 of 20

Cheers


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Very decent of you to write this up, much of it rings true. Regarding costs, I'd also add:
> Have money for the validation trip budgeted from the start. If you're travelling from further and with family members especially. This added another AUD7.5K to my costs. This is a non-negotiable, time limited requirement. If you're waiting 9 months for grant, you may need to book flights with little notice. Waive of IED is for last minute grants only, and even then not guaranteed. I'd also add that people be careful on what they do on the validation trip. Activating Medicare on validation especially could cost you an absolute fortune in the long run if you're a little older.


Hi, I just saw this link on newbienz post in another tread n read some of the post on this blog.

Was curious on your last line.... why will activating Medicare on validation cost a fortune in the long run if a person is older?


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

Hello,
I didn't respond to Victoria Invitation (261112- System Analyst) in Sept'17, looking at the long queues in 190, do you know if I can again fill the EOI for Victoria ?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shavu said:


> Hello,
> I didn't respond to Victoria Invitation (261112- System Analyst) in Sept'17, looking at the long queues in 190, do you know if I can again fill the EOI for Victoria ?
> 
> Thanks!


I am unable to understand your question 

Cheers


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

newbienz said:


> I am unable to understand your question
> 
> Cheers


I got the pre-invite for VIC (190) on September'17 but didn't apply. Since for the same applied EOI VIC will not consider me, Can I submit a fresh EOI for VIC state ? 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shavu said:


> I got the pre-invite for VIC (190) on September'17 but didn't apply. Since for the same applied EOI VIC will not consider me, Can I submit a fresh EOI for VIC state ?
> 
> Thanks!


Withdraw the old EOI and submit a fresh EOI.
No issues
You can lodge any number of EOIs you want 
Whether VIC will issue you a pre invite again or not, is difficult to guess as you have not responded to them earlier

But no harm in trying

Cheers


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

lingling said:


> Hi, I just saw this link on newbienz post in another tread n read some of the post on this blog.
> 
> Was curious on your last line.... why will activating Medicare on validation cost a fortune in the long run if a person is older?


Same here. Whats the implication for activating Medicare?


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Kindly help me.

I am planning to apply for Victoria state nomination. My queries are:

1) I have read in many posts that Victoria does not consider ACS experience, rather they have their experience criteria. I have 10 years of experience out of which 6 years has been deducted by ACS as I pursued Non ICT degree and work in ICT Occupation. Do I need to mention all 10 year experience in Skill select application and mention Non Relevant to first 6 years or there is some other way to show our experience for Victoria?

2) At what stage they ask for CV and Commitment letter. Can you please share some template for CV and Commitment Letter?

3) My brother lives in Sydney. Will it impact my application in any way? I have read that they usually ask whether you have somebody living in Australia. If yes, then where. I have seen some cases where they have rejected the applications when brother/sister are already living in different state. Is it true?

4) I have already applied for NSW and still waiting. Do I need to suspend/withdraw my NSW application since they sometimes reject on the basis that you have shown committment to more than 1 state. Is it true?

5) Alternatively, Can I suspend Subclass 190 NSW application and create a new EOI for Victoria so that it will show that I have interest only in Victoria. If this is a valid option, then will it change the date of effect for NSW suspended EOI when I will re-activate it in future?

Kindly suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aneja.nitin86 said:


> Kindly help me.
> 
> I am planning to apply for Victoria state nomination. My queries are:
> 
> ...


ANZSCO Code ?

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


261311


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aneja.nitin86 said:


> Kindly help me.
> 
> I am planning to apply for Victoria state nomination. My queries are:
> 
> ...


1. In the EOI you have to show 1st 6 years as NON relevant. No alternative. Once you get the preinvite, when you are filling the VIC application form, please repost this question

2. After they issue the preinvite. VIC website has a template..you can use the same for CV . Commitment letter i have no idea

3. It may raise a suspicion in minds of the CO, but Can't help it. I have no personal knowledge if any application was rejected solely on this ground as there can be many factors. To pinpoint a single factor would be naive

4. This has been mentioned by several members that they have been rejected with a remark that you lack commitment as you have applied for more then 1 state

5. 190 application do not have the concept of 1st come 1st serve as in 189 as it is not point based
Seniority has no value whatsoever 
The states are free to choose any applicant they like at any point irrespective of when they have submitted the EOI
So you can safely withdraw your EOI also for NSW, if you so desire and then submit a fresh EOI once you are sure that your Vic application is not going through

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. In the EOI you have to show 1st 6 years as NON relevant. No alternative. Once you get the preinvite, when you are filling the VIC application form, please repost this question
> 
> 2. After they issue the preinvite. VIC website has a template..you can use the same for CV . Commitment letter i have no idea
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton Sir.

On second question, my brother is on 457 visa. Do they usually ask relatives who are PR/Citizens in Australia or they include those on visa as well?

On fifth query, if I will withdraw my application for NSW, will they be able to know that I had one EOI for NSW which is now withdrawn? 

Also, can I simply update the NSW EOI to Victoria state keeping all other details as same?

Kindly suggest!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks a ton Sir.
> 
> On second question, my brother is on 457 visa. Do they usually ask relatives who are PR/Citizens in Australia or they include those on visa as well?
> 
> ...



I think if you have any relatives in Australia, you will have have to declare even on 457 visa
But recheck the exact wordings 

You get no advantage by changing the old EOI.
Just withdraw it and file new for VIC

Whether they will know of the withdrawn EOI or not, I don't think anyone can answer that

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I think if you have any relatives in Australia, you will have have to declare even on 457 visa
> But recheck the exact wordings
> 
> You get no advantage by changing the old EOI.
> ...


Thanks again.

One more question: 

I have mentioned 5 points for partner skills where we have got her positive assessment in the same occupation code and her IELTS score is more than 6 in all sections. 

Now her IELTS score is about to expire as it is valid for only 2 years. Now do she need to sit again for IELTS or is there any other provision to show her english skills like her college certificate?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> One more question:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately college certificate is only valid for functional English and she needs competent English which can be done only through a test

The good news is that although IELTS website says that their score is valid for 2 Years only , DIBP will accept it for 3 years

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english

So you have 1 more year to complete the process 

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Unfortunately college certificate is only valid for functional English and she needs competent English which can be done only through a test
> 
> The good news is that although IELTS website says that their score is valid for 2 Years only , DIBP will accept it for 3 years
> 
> ...


You relieved me a lot. So, my wife gave IELTS exam on 5 April 2016 which will expire in 5 April 2018. Since DIBP accepts score for past 3 years, her score is valid till 5 April 2019. Correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> You relieved me a lot. So, my wife gave IELTS exam on 5 April 2016 which will expire in 5 April 2018. Since DIBP accepts score for past 3 years, her score is valid till 5 April 2019. Correct?


That's correct 

Celebrate 

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That's correct
> 
> Celebrate
> 
> Cheers


You actually saved me. I was about to pay the test fees. Thank you so much Sir.

Is it applicable to PTE exam as well? I gave my exam on 5 May 2017 and got 65+ in all 4 sections.

Test score says that it is valid till 5 May 2019. Since DIBP link says that PTE exam is valid for 3 years, so can I assume that my PTE result is valid till 5 May 2020?

Will DIBP accept this score even the report card have an expiry of 5 may 2019?

*You have achieved a test score of at least 65 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.*

Kindly suggest !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> You actually saved me. I was about to pay the test fees. Thank you so much Sir.
> 
> Is it applicable to PTE exam as well? I gave my exam on 5 May 2017 and got 65+ in all 4 sections.
> 
> ...


Th same rules apply for PTEA and proficient English

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-proficient-english

Double celebration are in order

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Th same rules apply for PTEA and proficient English
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-proficient-english
> 
> ...


What a relief!!

Thank you so much..

Sorry for asking so many questions but I invested a lot of time on this particular scenario last year but till today, I am not able to get a satisfactory answer.

You can answer whenever possible.

I will be 32 years in Sept 2019. And I will have 5 years of experience in July 2019. Now I have 2 month window where I will have 5 additional experience points. In Sept 2019, I will loose 5 points from age which will make it back to 65.

Problem is if I will apply ACS assessment in July 2019 to claim 5 additional experience points, they may take 2 -3 months and I will reach Sept 2019 where I will loose 5 points. 

Now many people say that if you keep your experience end date in EOI as Blank, EOI will automatically increase your points to 70 in July 2019. 

My worry is that if my application get selected, Can DIBP can reject my application on baisi that my ACS result letter does not have that experience mentioned for 5 additional points?

Some say that if you are working in the same company and same designation, then you need not to apply ACS again and you can prove by getting a new Statutory Declaration document. I am not sure how much this is true?

kindly shed some light on this !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> What a relief!!
> 
> Thank you so much..
> 
> ...



1. You are eligible to get 30 points till you are 32 years and 364 days old
You lose 5 points only on 33rd birthday and not 32nd birthday as assumed by you

2. As long as you continue to work in the same company, job, designation, location and RNR, you can continue to claim points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date also by leaving the TO DATE blank in the EOI
Just make sure that you can get a updated reference letter from the company in case asked by the CO.
(Reference letter not SD is preferable)

Moreover, currently the ACS assesment delay is 4/5 weeks and not several months as assumed by you
What will happen in 2019 cannot be preguessed

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. You are eligible to get 30 points till you are 32 years and 364 days old
> You lose 5 points only on 33rd birthday and not 32nd birthday as assumed by you
> 
> 2. As long as you continue to work in the same company, job, designation, location and RNR, you can continue to claim points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date also by leaving the TO DATE blank in the EOI
> ...


Thank you again for the valuable suggestion Sir.

I will update the TO Date as Blank in my 189 EOI assuming it will not change my Date of effect as there will be no change in my points. Correct?

Also, as per your experience, do you think that *I have any chance in Victoria 190 with the below ANZCO code* . 

I applied NSW in Aug 2017 and have not received any invitation till now which I am planning to withdraw and create new EOI for Victoria.

ANZCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Points:

Age: 30
English : 10
Education : 15
Experience : 5
Partner Skills : 5
State Nomination : 5

Total 65+5 = 70


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

You don't need to withdraw the application. You can create a new eoi for VIC or modify the existing one changing the state details. As you mentioned that there won't be any changes in points, you can do that. However I have submitted separate episode for both NSW and VIC.

Hope this helps


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thank you again for the valuable suggestion Sir.
> 
> I will update the TO Date as Blank in my 189 EOI assuming it will not change my Date of effect as there will be no change in my points. Correct?
> 
> ...


No one can predict the sponsorship 
They do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline
The entire process is shrouded in mystery

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No one can predict the sponsorship
> They do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline
> The entire process is shrouded in mystery
> 
> Cheers


Thanks again Sir.

Also, at what 190 Victoria stage (PreInvite/ Invite/ Post Invite and before logging application to DIBP), I can withdraw my application from 190 Victoria if I can foresee my 189 application can be picked up.


----------



## dgr8swati (Apr 11, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks again Sir.
> 
> Also, at what 190 Victoria stage (PreInvite/ Invite/ Post Invite and before logging application to DIBP), I can withdraw my application from 190 Victoria if I can foresee my 189 application can be picked up.


Not sure about post invite. But you can withdraw while PreInvite and Invite automatically expires after 2 months if you don't apply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks again Sir.
> 
> Also, at what 190 Victoria stage (PreInvite/ Invite/ Post Invite and before logging application to DIBP), I can withdraw my application from 190 Victoria if I can foresee my 189 application can be picked up.


You are thinking far too ahead

Getting a preinvite and a final invite is not so easy

First get the final invite and then think,of your choices

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are thinking far too ahead
> 
> Getting a preinvite and a final invite is not so easy
> 
> ...


You are right actually.

Let me go ahead and create EOI for Victoria. 

Thank for your valuable time and feedback.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey newbienz, 

I have this doubt regarding under claiming experience for ACS assessment.

here's the situation:

I worked for 7-8 months right my college days including some of this time working when I was in my last semester working for a small company and then I finally got selected in the year end in a big multinational.

Now while doing ACS assessment, I did not mentioned the experience of this small company as the work was not relevant to what I do in the big company.

I got the ACS assessment positive without the small company and I am happy with my assessment.

My question is, now do I need to mention this unmentioned and unclaimed experience anywhere during the whole process(EOI or in any form in VISA application)?

What I recon is that you have to provide details of everything you did in the last 10 years in form 80. If I provide the details of that small company employment, would that not contradict my ACS assessment and if it does, would that be an issue ?


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Hey newbienz,
> 
> I have this doubt regarding under claiming experience for ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


You are in which stage of the visa process ?

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > Hey newbienz,
> ...


Awaiting invitation. And actually this is the situation of my wife whose points I'm considering of claiming. So still haven't updated the eoi. Her ACS is already done.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Awaiting invitation. And actually this is the situation of my wife whose points I'm considering of claiming. So still haven't updated the eoi. Her ACS is already done.


If it is for claiming spouse points only..it should not be a major issue
But it was best avoided 
Anyways do not hide this in her form 80 and form 1221 etc.
If you want to be a stickler for rules as I am, then get her assessed again with this information included

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

I tried paying the visa fees with Indian debit card and then tried from Pay Pal account. Both payment declined. Has anyone else faced the same and any known solutions for this ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> I tried paying the visa fees with Indian debit card and then tried from Pay Pal account. Both payment declined. Has anyone else faced the same and any known solutions for this ?


Did you contact the debit card bank asking for the reason why the transaction was refused ?

In the PayPal account did you have sufficient funds to cover the exchange and other miscellaneous charges they impose for transaction?

It could be a computer glitch also

Try again during working hours on Monday

Cheers


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey Newbienz,

It's quite impressive how you got a Direct grant and the whole process only lasted 3 months. You surely have a lot to guide us all on. 

I know this answer probably exists in some other forum, but what is the ideal list of documents that we should upload with our application to hope for a direct grant? I have the following list in mind:

Passport photo page
Birth Certificate
Marriage Certificate
Bank Statements
Pay Slips
Employment Reference Letters
Income Tax Returns
PCC
Medicals


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> It's quite impressive how you got a Direct grant and the whole process only lasted 3 months. You surely have a lot to guide us all on.
> 
> ...


Your list is very sketchy 

You have to add considerably more documents

There are several lists posted on the forum
Go through them, expand your list to suit your situation and then post again

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

submitted my PR application today. The acknowledgement mail came with the below info :

Providing documents
We may make a decision on your application without requesting additional information. You should provide us
with all the information you feel is relevant.
As you lodged your application online, you should log in to your ImmiAccount to see the documents required
for your application.
*Do not send us original documents unless we ask for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that
they are certified copies.*


Till now I was under the impression that, I do not need to notarize any document for ImmiAccount upload. Is that not correct? What do they mean by certified copies ??


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

smaikap said:


> submitted my PR application today. The acknowledgement mail came with the below info :
> 
> Providing documents
> We may make a decision on your application without requesting additional information. You should provide us
> ...


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

ajayaustralia said:


> smaikap said:
> 
> 
> > submitted my PR application today. The acknowledgement mail came with the below info :
> ...


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

smaikap said:


> ajayaustralia said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I did not get it. I paid the fees today and do not have attachment option enabled yet.
> ...


----------



## safoan19 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi,
I want to ask about the visa acceptance chances between the 489 and 190...

I mean 489 is state sponsored and 190 is direct PR....

so both the visa is easily granted after visa application lodge? or is there any less acceptance chance for any either visa class?

Please share your any valuable information...

Thank You,
Safoan.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

smaikap said:


> ajayaustralia said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I did not get it. I paid the fees today and do not have attachment option enabled yet.
> ...


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If it is for claiming spouse points only..it should not be a major issue
> But it was best avoided
> Anyways do not hide this in her form 80 and form 1221 etc.
> If you want to be a stickler for rules as I am, then get her assessed again with this information included
> ...



Hey Man, 

Thanks for your reply. But allow me to explain the situation a bit better. Here's the situation.

That experience which we didn't mentioned was not relevant to the job code for which we were trying to get the assessment anyway. Now I understand that ACS would've anyway marked that is not-relevant but is it compulsory to mention every irrelevant experience one ever had for the assessment? I understand that its a requirement to mention all your experience in the last 10 years for character assessment in form 80 which is fine and I am going to mention it.

It's just that. my only worry is, would it create a problem? Would DIBP raise any concerns about not mentioning that experience in ACS, since we got assessed positively even without it and I am now mentioning it in form 80 which is a mismatch. (Well technically it would be a super set of the ACS assessment)

I mean, is it written somewhere in the ACS site that you have to provide all your experience till date, relevant or irrelevant for the assessment. 

We didn't mentioned it thinking that it's kind of not proper that the experience overlapped some of the period of my last semester. 

Again, does a person working during his degree study raises any flags for the validity/authenticity of that qualification ?


Let me know what you think, cause I do not want to do the reassessment done.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

safoan19 said:


> Hi,
> I want to ask about the visa acceptance chances between the 489 and 190...
> 
> I mean 489 is state sponsored and 190 is direct PR....
> ...


Simple way to understand the 489 and 190 is as follows:

489 is a state sponsored "Temporary Visa" where the requirement is to work in a regional area of the sponsoring state
190 is also a state sponsored visa but it a "Permanent One" meaning you are awarded "Permanent Residency" by getting support from a particular state. After the obligation to work in that state for a minimum 2 years, you are free to move around the currently similar to a 189.

Acceptance chances depends on the invitation, the supporting documentation you provide and the grant.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

ajayaustralia said:


> smaikap said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, the mail says something different, but anyways if you have lodged today then you are all good. I have not received a mail like that though I have lodged my latest visa 5 months back
> ...


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

@newbienz : did you upload all attested copies to ImmiAccount?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

smaikap said:


> ajayaustralia said:
> 
> 
> > did you upload all attested copies in ImmiAccount ?
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> @newbienz : did you upload all attested copies to ImmiAccount??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Nope
I just scanned in colour

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

sam99a said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > If it is for claiming spouse points only..it should not be a major issue
> ...





Hey NewBienz, 


Would you please look at my query as well. 

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Hey NewBienz,
> 
> 
> Would you please look at my query as well.
> ...


Link ?

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > Hey NewBienz,
> ...



I posted it above in the thread. You may have missed it. Sorry let me post again.


"Hey Man, 

Thanks for your reply. But allow me to explain the situation a bit better. Here's the situation.

That experience which we didn't mentioned was not relevant to the job code for which we were trying to get the assessment anyway. Now I understand that ACS would've anyway marked that is not-relevant but is it compulsory to mention every irrelevant experience one ever had for the assessment? I understand that its a requirement to mention all your experience in the last 10 years for character assessment in form 80 which is fine and I am going to mention it.

It's just that. my only worry is, would it create a problem? Would DIBP raise any concerns about not mentioning that experience in ACS, since we got assessed positively even without it and I am now mentioning it in form 80 which is a mismatch. (Well technically it would be a super set of the ACS assessment)

I mean, is it written somewhere in the ACS site that you have to provide all your experience till date, relevant or irrelevant for the assessment. 

We didn't mentioned it thinking that it's kind of not proper that the experience overlapped some of the period of my last semester. 

Again, does a person working during his degree study raises any flags for the validity/authenticity of that qualification ?


Let me know what you think, cause I do not want to do the reassessment done."


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

@newbienz May i ask u a question. My husband is still in military but will resign soon
He is doing engineering. Can i do a skill assesment from acs as he can apply under my anzco ? To collect 5 points i'm trying this. This military thing, will it effect ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

infie said:


> @newbienz May i ask u a question. My husband is still in military but will resign soon
> He is doing engineering. Can i do a skill assesment from acs as he can apply under my anzco ? To collect 5 points i'm trying this. This military thing, will it effect ?


To get a positive assessment from ACS he will need some experience which they deduct towards AQF

Is he in a Software role ?

The military effect will be there even if you don’t claim points
It will not add or subtract from the issue

So just concentrate if he can be assessed positive in an Anzsco code which is in the same list as yours so that you can claim 5 points

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> infie said:
> 
> 
> > @newbienz May i ask u a question. My husband is still in military but will resign soon
> ...



Hey NewBienz, what did I do to not get a reply from you bro


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

smaikap said:


> @newbienz : did you upload all attested copies to ImmiAccount??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk





newbienz said:


> To get a positive assessment from ACS he will need some experience which they deduct towards AQF
> 
> Is he in a Software role ?
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much. He is doing networking stuff just like me. He can apply the same anzco. Can u tell me what kind of military issue will come? Acs negative? Or visa rejection ? But he will be not in military when we apply for visa. 

Thanks again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

infie said:


> Thankyou so much. He is doing networking stuff just like me. He can apply the same anzco. Can u tell me what kind of military issue will come? Acs negative? Or visa rejection ? But he will be not in military when we apply for visa.
> 
> Thanks again.


ACS will not be bothered with his military career
They will assess exactly the same way they would assess a civilian 
I am somewhat sure about this but you should recheck

As far as DIBP processing goes, I have no idea whether it a positive or a negative or neutral to have had a military career.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> I posted it above in the thread. You may have missed it. Sorry let me post again.
> 
> 
> "Hey Man,
> ...


I am a stickler for rules
I don’t violate any rules, no matter how small it be

So If you think that mentioning it was not important, then so be it

If you want me to confirm what you did was correct, that’s not going to happen

You know yourself very well that you should have mentioned it in the ACS application , so it is an error
Now how big or small or negligible, if a subjective matter

You have to decide that for yourself

I am sorry I can’t assist you in that 

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > I posted it above in the thread. You may have missed it. Sorry let me post again.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ACS will not be bothered with his military career
> They will assess exactly the same way they would assess a civilian
> I am somewhat sure about this but you should recheck
> 
> ...


Thank you. Can u suggest any place that i can search for this? I think i will have to go for a consultant. Any way he is leaving that job. So i hope it will not matter any more. But i will be greateful if u can suggest a placeto dig this info.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi NewbieNZ,

Just noticed, you have mentioned even for a location change we need to mark it as NON relevant.

Company, Designation, Roles and Responsibilities - all remain the same. However the location is changed (within India) . Are you sure about this one? My registered agent tells me , it is no issue.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

benisrael said:


> Hi NewbieNZ,
> 
> Just noticed, you have mentioned even for a location change we need to mark it as NON relevant.
> 
> Company, Designation, Roles and Responsibilities - all remain the same. However the location is changed (within India) . Are you sure about this one? My registered agent tells me , it is no issue.


If a location is changed, then your manager and team changes
It may become difficult for you to convince the CO that nothing changed 

The cost of reassessment is just 500 AUD where’s the cost of rejection is huge

So I like to errr on the side of caution 

Th final decision is yours


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

infie said:


> Thank you. Can u suggest any place that i can search for this? I think i will have to go for a consultant. Any way he is leaving that job. So i hope it will not matter any more. But i will be greateful if u can suggest a placeto dig this info.


I doubt if anyone would be able to give you a definitive answer
I tried searching on the net for you, but I could find nothing credible

The description military is so wide and has so many implications that it would be impossible to find an exact case which matches yours

You may try to contact a MARA agent and see their response

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> ACS will not be bothered with his military career
> They will assess exactly the same way they would assess a civilian
> I am somewhat sure about this but you should recheck
> 
> ...


Neutral - it's not positive or negative. But it's essential that any military service is clearly identified on the Form 80.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I doubt if anyone would be able to give you a definitive answer
> I tried searching on the net for you, but I could find nothing credible
> 
> The description military is so wide and has so many implications that it would be impossible to find an exact case which matches yours
> ...


Thank You So Much. Truly Thank You. I think it is better to apply without partner points. Let him resign from the military job and with his discharge papers we can apply VISA without worries .

Do you think the same Friend ?


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

kaju said:


> Neutral - it's not positive or negative. But it's essential that any military service is clearly identified on the Form 80.


Which means , it is not a problem for VISA Invitation. but a problem when VISA Grant?? He must show that he is not working for Navy Anymore. 

Can you please explain? Thank You. I'm Helpless without a clear picture.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

infie said:


> Which means , it is not a problem for VISA Invitation. but a problem when VISA Grant?? He must show that he is not working for Navy Anymore.
> 
> Can you please explain? Thank You. I'm Helpless without a clear picture.


Stop worrying. 

It's not a problem. If he's going to leave anyway, just go ahead and get the discharge papers. Then in the very unlikely event that DHA ever ask for them, you could give them a copy.

Lot's of people serve in the military in different countries and migrate to Australia - it's not at all unusual. As long as any service is identified when asked on any application or form, it's all good. Relax.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If a location is changed, then your manager and team changes
> It may become difficult for you to convince the CO that nothing changed
> 
> The cost of reassessment is just 500 AUD where’s the cost of rejection is huge
> ...


That is very true, but do you think there is a way to prove that nothing has changed? Also, how do you think the CO will know my location has changed? (forgive my ignorance)


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

kaju said:


> Stop worrying.
> 
> It's not a problem. If he's going to leave anyway, just go ahead and get the discharge papers. Then in the very unlikely event that DHA ever ask for them, you could give them a copy.
> 
> Lot's of people serve in the military in different countries and migrate to Australia - it's not at all unusual. As long as any service is identified when asked on any application or form, it's all good. Relax.


Taking ACS skill Assesment for him is not a good idea , right?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

infie said:


> Taking ACS skill Assesment for him is not a good idea , right?


Better for someone else to answer that, I'm no ACS expert.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

kaju said:


> Better for someone else to answer that, I'm no ACS expert.


Thanks Bro.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

kaju said:


> Better for someone else to answer that, I'm no ACS expert.


1 more question. 

I Try my best to apply 189 & 190 but if I couldn't get selected, I want to try 489 & South Australia. Is it fine to apply that? The process is fast it seems. But t is not a PR but a pathway for PR. After 2 years is it extremely hard to get PR?


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I doubt if anyone would be able to give you a definitive answer
> I tried searching on the net for you, but I could find nothing credible
> 
> The description military is so wide and has so many implications that it would be impossible to find an exact case which matches yours
> ...



1 more question. 

I Try my best to apply 189 & 190 but if I couldn't get selected, I want to try 489 & South Australia. Is it fine to apply that? The process is fast it seems. But t is not a PR but a pathway for PR. After 2 years is it extremely hard to get PR?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

infie said:


> 1 more question.
> 
> I Try my best to apply 189 & 190 but if I couldn't get selected, I want to try 489 & South Australia. Is it fine to apply that? The process is fast it seems. But t is not a PR but a pathway for PR. After 2 years is it extremely hard to get PR?


The process from 489 to PR is quite easy as long as you have met the conditions of living and working in regional area for 2 years and have impeccable evidence for the same

Cheers


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The process from 489 to PR is quite easy as long as you have met the conditions of living and working in regional area for 2 years and have impeccable evidence for the same
> 
> Cheers


Thank You So Much.


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi,

Very informative indeed. Thank you for the information.

However, I have couple of questions:

1) You have mentioned that AUD10000 is required for completed process of PR visa. will it be the same if you go through Immigration consultancies or if we do it ourselves? I came to know that if we take up process ourselves instead of approaching the Imm consuls, it will be lesser.

2) what is the probability of making a career in Australia if they are from a technical support background or similar ones.

3) am looking to apply for 189 and any specific state or place in Aus you suggest me to look for opportunities where taxation and other aspects are not high and are manageable.

Thanks in advance
Pavan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very informative indeed. Thank you for the information.
> 
> ...


1. This is the expenses a couple with 1-2 kids would make if he would apply directly 

The agent fees can vary from a few thousand dollars to tens of thousands of dollars depending on the location and reputation of the agent

2. No idea. Go through the ads in SEEK and see you meet the requirements for how many ads

3. The taxes are the same throughout Australia as far as I know
Melbourne and Sydney are the most costly cities to live in in view of the high rentals and transportation costs. But that is also where the high paying jobs are

So it’s a decision you have to make

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. This is the expenses a couple with 1-2 kids would make if he would apply directly
> 
> The agent fees can vary from a few thousand dollars to tens of thousands of dollars depending on the location and reputation of the agent
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response.

As of now, I am a bachelor and the only one applying for PR 189, so would the process cost be lesser. if yes, any approx amount?

Could you also please help me with steps/process i need to start from as I am new to this and applying for the first time.

Thank you again.
Pavan


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi All,

Not sure if this question is relevant to this thread. I have a doubt in filling Form 1221 in Q22.

_Q22. Are you fully funding your trip?_

I am being the primary applicant, I can select the option as Yes. But for my dependent applications (wife & kid) should I select No ? If No, these details has to provided. _Give details of the person/institution funding your trip_

Also in the section _Part C - Details of travelling dependents/family members_, I can fill my wife and kid's details in the section. And should I repeat the same in dependent's applications as well ?

Please guide.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
Thank you for the detailed explanation for my queries posted on this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tion-change-please-advise-2.html#post13841682 

Read through your PR journey write up, excellent and very informative. 

Just few more queries,
1. As I have been working in the same company since April 2005 to till date, I am planning to prepare just one Statutory Declaration . I will ask my supervisor(he is a very senior colleague of mine) to sign the statutory declaration, in which I am planning to put up a table stating my designation, from date, to date and the location, will this be alright??

2. Can I submit the same documents I submitted for my previous assessment, along with the new SD?? The thing is, the documents I submitted in Dec 2016 for ACS assessment have all been notarised with date as 26/12/2016. Will this be alright or do I need to re-notarise the documents as on today's date and then submit all the documents??

3. My EOI has the current ACS assessment reference no and after submitting my ACS application for re-assessment, if in case I get an ITA(with my existing EOI on the basis of my current ACS assessment), can I go-ahead and submit both the current and the new ACS assessment to CO. If I wait until I receive my new assessment from ACS (in which case I might have to wait for 1.5 to 2 months), I might miss out on ITA if I withdraw my current EOI. So will CO accept my application with old assessment and during the VISA grant process, can I convince him to refer to my new ACS assessment which includes my deputation details(as the points nor the employment details have changed)??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> As of now, I am a bachelor and the only one applying for PR 189, so would the process cost be lesser. if yes, any approx amount?
> 
> ...


In that case about 7,000 aud.
Please understand these are ball park figures I am talking about
It can vary from case to case 
For example you may need to give PTEA several times to get a desired score or your medical may require further tests
This does not cover the costs of travel, the loss of pay when you are searching fir a job after migrating and the expenses during that period 

If you add all of that, it may be closer to 25k in your case

Please go this thread and the links given therein carefully
All your questions will be answered 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Post a specific doubt if any

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not sure if this question is relevant to this thread. I have a doubt in filling Form 1221 in Q22.
> 
> ...


You funded your own trip 
your wife and kid will say no and give your name
I am presuming they have no income and you are paying for them

Give each other details in the forms of traveling members

Cheers


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You funded your own trip
> your wife and kid will say no and give your name
> I am presuming they have no income and you are paying for them
> 
> ...




Thanks newbienz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Reg PCC, I have been in UK for 2 years and got my UK PCC in Sep 2017 and gonna apply for Indian PCC once I get the invite. If I get my invite in the next rounds, say Jan or Feb 2018, I will apply for Indian PCC after that. Which date will be considered for IED ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Reg PCC, I have been in UK for 2 years and got my UK PCC in Sep 2017 and gonna apply for Indian PCC once I get the invite. If I get my invite in the next rounds, say Jan or Feb 2018, I will apply for Indian PCC after that. Which date will be considered for IED ?


Normally The IED will be within the validity of the PCC and medicals which expires earliest

But this is not cast in stone.
CO in the past have issued grants even when PCC and medicals have expired without asking for renewal 

It is completely at the discretion of the CO

Cheers


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Normally The IED will be within the validity of the PCC and medicals which expires earliest
> 
> But this is not cast in stone.
> CO in the past have issued grants even when PCC and medicals have expired without asking for renewal
> ...


Ok fine. Thanks


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
Thank you for the detailed explanation for my queries posted on this thread ACS skill Re-assessment in case of location change, please advise 

Read through your PR journey write up, excellent and very informative. 

Just few more queries,
1. As I have been working in the same company since April 2005 to till date, I am planning to prepare just one Statutory Declaration . I will ask my supervisor(he is a very senior colleague of mine) to sign the statutory declaration, in which I am planning to put up a table stating my designation, from date, to date and the location, will this be alright??

2. Can I submit the same documents I submitted for my previous assessment, along with the new SD?? The thing is, the documents I submitted in Dec 2016 for ACS assessment have all been notarised with date as 26/12/2016. Will this be alright or do I need to re-notarise the documents as on today's date and then submit all the documents??

3. My EOI has the current ACS assessment reference no and after submitting my ACS application for re-assessment, if in case I get an ITA(with my existing EOI on the basis of my current ACS assessment), can I go-ahead and submit both the current and the new ACS assessment to CO. If I wait until I receive my new assessment from ACS (in which case I might have to wait for 1.5 to 2 months), I might miss out on ITA if I withdraw my current EOI. So will CO accept my application with old assessment and during the VISA grant process, can I convince him to refer to my new ACS assessment which includes my deputation details(as the points nor the employment details have changed)??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Thank you for the detailed explanation for my queries posted on this thread ACS skill Re-assessment in case of location change, please advise
> 
> Read through your PR journey write up, excellent and very informative.
> ...


1. In case of a verification can he convince the caller that he supervised you for a period of 10 years and was aware of your RNR on regular basis ?
In case the query goes directly to HR, will they also back it up ?
If so, no issues

2. You can use the 2016 notarised documents. They are not too old

3. Technically the ACS assessment date cannot be later then the date of effect of the EOI
This question has been raised several times on the forum but I have not come across any thread in which it was answered decisively either way . It always remained inconclusive 

If you go ahead and use the old date of effect , and if this is not allowed as per rules, then your application will,be rejected right away and the visa fees forfeited 
you can also be barred from applying for another 3 years 

So take a decision on point 3 very carefully 
The consequences are huge
If I were in your shoes , I would not take it 

Make sure you link the old assessment with the new application in ACS

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

benisrael said:


> That is very true, but do you think there is a way to prove that nothing has changed? Also, how do you think the CO will know my location has changed? (forgive my ignorance)


Your bank accounts address will change, your payslips will show the location ( atleast mine did )
The income tax returns will show a different address
You just can’t hide it from the CO

The way to prove that nothing has changed is to get yourself reassessed 
Simple

Cheers


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Brother,

Please help me here. 
Does everyone who have submitted EOI for Victoria are getting pre invite from Victoria? Or they are sending pre invite to selected people?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jjacobp said:


> Hi Brother,
> 
> Please help me here.
> Does everyone who have submitted EOI for Victoria are getting pre invite from Victoria? Or they are sending pre invite to selected people?
> ...


Not everyone are getting the Preinvites. 
They are picked based on EOI points, Skill, Market Demand in VIC, etc.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. In case of a verification can he convince the caller that he supervised you for a period of 10 years and was aware of your RNR on regular basis ?
> In case the query goes directly to HR, will they also back it up ?
> If so, no issues
> 
> ...


Thank a lot  Can't express how helpful you have been. 

For point 1, I am getting the SD signed from a very senior colleague(he is associated with the organization since 1997). And he does know my RNR very well.

For point 3, I will definitely go with your suggestion, no risks what so ever.

Thanks once again, might trouble you again if I do come across any query.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

I am the primary applicant and applying for my wife and kid in which my wife is a Post Graduate (MBA) but never worked after her studies. Also I am not claiming any points from her. Is it mandatory for her to complete any English test or a bonafide from her college stating the Medium of Study would be suffice ? 

Please suggest.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> I am the primary applicant and applying for my wife and kid in which my wife is a Post Graduate (MBA) but never worked after her studies. Also I am not claiming any points from her. Is it mandatory for her to complete any English test or a bonafide from her college stating the Medium of Study would be suffice ?
> 
> Please suggest.


No need to take any english exam just get a letter from her college mentioning that medium of instructions study and exam was english.
Hope it helps!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> I am the primary applicant and applying for my wife and kid in which my wife is a Post Graduate (MBA) but never worked after her studies. Also I am not claiming any points from her. Is it mandatory for her to complete any English test or a bonafide from her college stating the Medium of Study would be suffice ?
> 
> Please suggest.


She would need the final degree and a letter from the college confirming that the course she completed was taught entirely in English 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> No need to take any english exam just get a letter from her college mentioning that medium of instructions study and exam was english.
> Hope it helps!!


It does not help anyone if you give incomplete answers

Spend some time going through the rules of Immigration for Australia and then start dishing out advice, if you are serious about helping out other members

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It does not help anyone if you give incomplete answers
> 
> Spend some time going through the rules of Immigration for Australia and then start dishing out advice, if you are serious about helping out other members
> 
> Cheers


The 'Cheers' at the end of some of your messages sound savage at times 

PS : Just a joke, don't take it otherwise. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> She would need the final degree and a letter from the college confirming that the course she completed was taught entirely in English
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. She has the degree certificate, I will arrange for an additional bonafide letter from her college


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It does not help anyone if you give incomplete answers
> 
> Spend some time going through the rules of Immigration for Australia and then start dishing out advice, if you are serious about helping out other members
> 
> Cheers


Ok bro noted..but attaching degree UG/PG for a spouse is by default in the checklist while applying for a visa... but yes for English competency exam the substitute is a letter from uni or college' this is something about which most people are confused ...and that is what the question was also about if I am not wrong..!!!
In no way, I feel info provided was misleading. If you say incomplete the It can be as there are many facets to a simple thing always.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. In case of a verification can he convince the caller that he supervised you for a period of 10 years and was aware of your RNR on regular basis ?
> In case the query goes directly to HR, will they also back it up ?
> If so, no issues
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz,
My new Statutory Declaration states the following,

I ,"Senior Colleague Name" make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act*1959:

Mr. "My Name" is employed with "Company Name" Limited in the capacity of Associate Consultant. He is employed from 7th April 2005 to till date at the following locations.

Assistant Systems Engineer - Trainee	07/04/2005 to 31/03/2006	India
Assistant Systems Engineer	01/04/2006 to 27/07/2007	India
Assistant Systems Engineer	28/07/2007 to 06/06/2009	United Kingdom
Assistant Systems Engineer 07/06/2009 to 31/12/2009	India
I.T. Analyst	01/01/2010 to 30/11/2011	United Kingdom
I.T. Analyst	01/12/2011 to 30/06/2012	India
Assistant Consultant	01/07/2012 to 30/06/2015	India
Associate Consultant	01/07/2015 to till date	India

He is a permanent, paid full-time employee, as am I. Am working for "Company Name" Limited in the capacity of Consultant since 29th September 1997. 

I can confirm that Mr. "My Name" has carried out the duties and roles specified in this document at "Company Name" Limited as I was his senior colleague who interacted with him and witnessed him work on a regular basis throughout the employment.

I have best described his duties below:
All RNR are listed(about a page)............

Will this suffice??? I am planning to apply for re-assessment today, so based on your confirmation, I will proceed accordingly.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> My new Statutory Declaration states the following,
> 
> I ,"Senior Colleague Name" make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act*1959:
> ...


Looks good
Just make sure that he adds his official email id, his residential address and mobile number below signature in the SD

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Looks good
> Just make sure that he adds his official email id, his residential address and mobile number below signature in the SD
> 
> Cheers


Thanks again Newbienz  I have now included my senior colleague's residential address, email ID and the mobile number in the SD.

You have been very very helpful. Will get back for any further queries in the upcoming process


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Having spouse names in each other passports expedites a lot of processing, but is not compulsory
> Marriage certificate should be sufficient in my opinion along with other relationships evidence
> 
> However, Get it added when you get the earliest opportunity
> ...


Why do you people pressure do much on spouses names in passports? Other country passports don't even have it, my wife is from EU and in her passport does not exist any page to write spouse name. It is only in India. 
I also didn't add her name in my passport. I found it unnecessary because we already have 2 message certificates one from India and one from her country sheet registering our marriage over there.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi again.
I'm preparing my documents and in was reading the whole thread in here.
Many of you upload form 80 right away with all documents.
My questions are:
1.Is it necessary to upload form 80 first or wait until they ask for it?
2. My wife lived in Costa Rica for 8 years and has Permanent Residency from that country however it is expired nowadays as she left Costa Rica in 2013 and hasn't renewed her resident ID . According to immigration law in Costa Rica leaving that country for more than 12 months automatically cancels residency. So anyway she lost it by staying away from Costa Rica for more than 12 months. Do I still need to put the number of that expired residency from Costa Rica for my wife?
3. In form 80 they ask for old passports number. Following that in the end of the form 80 there are questions to answer YES or NO. One of them is Have you ever exceeded your visa while staying in other country? My wife did. With her old passport in Brazil she overstayed 1 month. But it was in 2004. 14 years ago. Do I really need to answer yes? Or I can go for No as it was more than 10 years ago and with old passport?
4.Will they be able to track it if I answer No?
5. My wife does not remember all her address while staying in Costa Rica. She changed her address every year or more often. What should we write?
6. There are no exit stamps in her passport when she was traveling out of Costa Rica each time. We don't remember her exact dates of flights. She traveled frequently. What should I write?
7. Special condition. My wife arrived to Costa Rica before 2007 but it is already more then 10 years ago. She had to stay in Costa Rica due to her pregnancy , paternity recognition process in the family court and then after giving birth to her child she couldn't get passport for her child and exit permit from Costa Rica for her child due to child's father refusal. She was stuck in that country for 4 years until she got finally her residency in that country and could work legally on pay roll and got social insurance. After 4 years child's father finally gave his permit for passport for kid and permit to leave the country for child. 
My complex doubt is. Will those initial 4 years be considered as staying illegally in Costa Rica by DIBP? There is different law in Costa Rica that no one can throw or deport a mother with Costa Rican born child. Plus she had no option to leave because her child wasn't allowed to leave the country because of father's refusal. 
How should I explain it in form 80?
Please I seriously need advice.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Why do you people pressure do much on spouses names in passports? Other country passports don't even have it, my wife is from EU and in her passport does not exist any page to write spouse name. It is only in India.
> I also didn't add her name in my passport. I found it unnecessary because we already have 2 message certificates one from India and one from her country sheet registering our marriage over there.


IMO the recommendation to get the spouse name endorsed is valid for Indians and others if their passport has such a field. As an expat, I can say that the fact my passport has my spouse name endorsed has simplified my interactions with Indian Consulate which included requesting for PCC.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Why do you people pressure do much on spouses names in passports? Other country passports don't even have it, my wife is from EU and in her passport does not exist any page to write spouse name. It is only in India.
> I also didn't add her name in my passport. I found it unnecessary because we already have 2 message certificates one from India and one from her country sheet registering our marriage over there.


There is no question of pressure
My own belief is that the more of the relevant evidence you provide to the CO, the faster is the processing 
Having each other names in the passport, in a country where this facility is available, reinforces your claim of geniuine marriage

Also remember reading that some PSK insist on It for issuing PCC


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hi again.
> I'm preparing my documents and in was reading the whole thread in here.
> Many of you upload form 80 right away with all documents.
> My questions are:
> ...


You should engage a reputed and experienced MARA agent preferably based in Australia 
If I were in your shoes, I would not venture on my own in this complicated case

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hi again.
> I'm preparing my documents and in was reading the whole thread in here.
> Many of you upload form 80 right away with all documents.
> My questions are:
> ...


For question 1, DIBP encourages 'decision ready' application which includes Form 80, for a faster decision. So, it is better not to wait for them to ask you for Form 80.

For the rest, I have absolutely no clue. But in general it is good not to lie in the application. I would say yes and then explain my situation in Form 80, rather than saying no and probably be questioned later 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You should engage a reputed and experienced MARA agent preferably based in Australia
> If I were in your shoes, I would not venture on my own in this complicated case
> 
> Cheers


Thinks. I will try quickly to contact Mara in Australia. I hope they will answer me something.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

smaikap said:


> For question 1, DIBP encourages 'decision ready' application which includes Form 80, for a faster decision. So, it is better not to wait for them to ask you for Form 80.
> 
> For the rest, I have absolutely no clue. But in general it is good not to lie in the application. I would say yes and then explain my situation in Form 80, rather than saying no and probably be questioned later
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


That was the main reason why I decided not to use agent for this PR. I visited few reputed agencies in India who specializes in Australian immigration and although they were sending emails to who knows what Mara agents they couldn't get any clear answer. The only thing they told me that I would need notorized statement from my wife's child's father that he gives his consent for Australia PR and further moving his child to Australia with mother. Which we already knew is needed. No rocket science they discovered in that matter. They never mentioned about any form 80 to me moreover I found by myself form 1229 for moving children to Australia when one parent is not moving. Basically agents are of no use. Everything else I could find by myself online just by studying websites with information. I believe Australia is country big enough to understand the difficult laws between patchwork families like mine. I hope they had cases from all over the world and they should be aware of basic family laws in Latin American countries.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> That was the main reason why I decided not to use agent for this PR. I visited few reputed agencies in India who specializes in Australian immigration and although they were sending emails to who knows what Mara agents they couldn't get any clear answer. The only thing they told me that I would need notorized statement from my wife's child's father that he gives his consent for Australia PR and further moving his child to Australia with mother. Which we already knew is needed. No rocket science they discovered in that matter. They never mentioned about any form 80 to me moreover I found by myself form 1229 for moving children to Australia when one parent is not moving. Basically agents are of no use. Everything else I could find by myself online just by studying websites with information. I believe Australia is country big enough to understand the difficult laws between patchwork families like mine. I hope they had cases from all over the world and they should be aware of basic family laws in Latin American countries.


You can PM Maggie-may24 and ask for recommendations of a specialised MARA agent for your case

Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can PM Maggie-may24 and ask for recommendations of a specialised MARA agent for your case
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot. I just sent private message to Maggie-may24.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Need a help in understanding the invitations issued in the past and updated in the DIBP website.

As per 22 November 2017 round, EOI's submitted till 30/10/2017 with 70 points received the invitations.

As per latest 03 Jaunary 2018 round , EOI's submitted till 29/09/2017 with 70 points received the invitations.

How is this calculated or how does the process works ? I believe if there is any update in points, obviously DOE will get changed to the updated date. 

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Need a help in understanding the invitations issued in the past and updated in the DIBP website.
> 
> As per 22 November 2017 round, EOI's submitted till 30/10/2017 with 70 points received the invitations.
> 
> ...


Applicants who have submitted their EOI but for some reason have suspended their EOI, do not get invited, even if they become eligible in points and seniority .
When you suspend the EOI, you do not lose your seniority unless there is a point change in the interim 

Now after some rounds, if these applicants decide to suddenly activate their EOI, they will participate in the next invitation rounds and they being the oldest applicant in that point group will get invited and their DOE will get reflected in the results

Hence may be the anamoly of the invites till date going backward 

Cheers


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Applicants who have submitted their EOI but for some reason have suspended their EOI, do not get invited, even if they become eligible in points and seniority .
> When you suspend the EOI, you do not lose your seniority unless there is a point change in the interim
> 
> Now after some rounds, if these applicants decide to suddenly activate their EOI, they will participate in the next invitation rounds and they being the oldest applicant in that point group will get invited and their DOE will get reflected in the results
> ...


Ok sounds good.

I am 70 pointer in 261313 and my DOE is 5th Jan 2018.
When can I expect the invite ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Ok sounds good.
> 
> I am 70 pointer in 261313 and my DOE is 5th Jan 2018.
> When can I expect the invite ?


I don’t apply my mind to predicting invites

Iscah website may be able to give you some idea

Cheers


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

Nice Post Mate... keep posting


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

If u r free then answer me pleae. If I am on student visa with an active EOI what will happen if i get an invitation? My student visa will get cancelled or my PR offer will get cancelled?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

infie said:


> If u r free then answer me pleae. If I am on student visa with an active EOI what will happen if i get an invitation? My student visa will get cancelled or my PR offer will get cancelled?


Nothing will happen, if you get an invite.
You can go ahead and apply also

Even after you apply, you will still remain on your student visa, as long as it is valid.

You will also get a bridging visa, which will kick in the moment your students visa expires, to allow you to live legally in Australia till such time that your 189 is decided.
Whether you are allowed to work or study , will be mentioned in the bridging visa conditions 

Cheers


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Which means i will still have to pay the international student school fees & my pr will not be granted untill the student visa expires.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

infie said:


> Which means i will still have to pay the international student school fees & my pr will not be granted untill the student visa expires.


School fees will not change till you get the grant as far as I know, but do recheck 

Your PR will be granted even if your student visa is still valid

In fact your student visa will be cancelled the moment you get your PR, so do recheck with the college or university on what happens to the course you are enrolled in due to the change of your status from international student to PR

Cheers


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you so much. I can't delay my masters due to this slow immigration. But i need the PR too. So i hope to lodge the EOI & fly student VISA. Otherwise my age will be flying but not me.


----------



## bhojpun (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Newbenz,

Keep up the good work, and request your help here.

I have already applied for ACS skill assement for "Developer Programmer" in December 2017.

Have uploaded all the docs, but just noticed that in my mark sheets for B.E (ECE) India for Semester 7 and 8, for few subjects (2 each of these semester) instead of the complete subject names it mentions (Elective 1, Elective 2 etc).

For others the actual subject names are mentioned but just at four places this thing is there. Even if i go for transcripts it they would just use the details in the mark sheets and same info will be there.

To make things more complex my college name has changed name, and i graduated in 2006 so there is no way i can get in touch with any old professor etc.

As is the case with most ECE cases, i am exepcting a ICT major outcome with 4 years of deduction, but getting worried that ACS CO may come back asking me that mark sheets miss actual subject names in some places.

Not sure if that happens, What can if do? Have you come across any one facing similar issue? Kindly guild me.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhojpun said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Keep up the good work, and request your help here.
> 
> ...


No use in speculating 

Wait for the assessor to come back to you for clarification, if he needs any

Don’t be hyper active

Relax

Cheers


----------



## vishalM (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Friends

I have done BSC with MCA , Please let me know with your experience , how many years ACS will deduct from my total experience of 12 years and 4 months . Code is 261313 (Software Engineer).

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishalM said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I have done BSC with MCA , Please let me know with your experience , how many years ACS will deduct from my total experience of 12 years and 4 months . Code is 261313 (Software Engineer).
> 
> Thank You


Pease post on this link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-i-get-positive-assessment.html#post13873882

Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey everybody.
I contacted Mara agent in Australia regarding my wife's overstaying in other country. He wrote me that I should click yes and declare her overstaying . In first case of Brazil he wrote me to write she not aware of migration files in that country that time. Regarding her long stay in Costa Rica he wrote to describe what happened to her that she got pregnant and the father of her child refused his responsibility. So she filed paternity recognition case in the court. Then the guy refused to give passport to his child and exit permit so she was forced to stay with small kid. Later she did apply for her residency in that country. Mara wrote that this is enough explanation for CO and there is no reason to give her rejection for 190 or 189 PR. 
I'm still very stressed how it will go.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hey everybody.
> I contacted Mara agent in Australia regarding my wife's overstaying in other country. He wrote me that I should click yes and declare her overstaying . In first case of Brazil he wrote me to write she not aware of migration files in that country that time. Regarding her long stay in Costa Rica he wrote to describe what happened to her that she got pregnant and the father of her child refused his responsibility. So she filed paternity recognition case in the court. Then the guy refused to give passport to his child and exit permit so she was forced to stay with small kid. Later she did apply for her residency in that country. Mara wrote that this is enough explanation for CO and there is no reason to give her rejection for 190 or 189 PR.
> I'm still very stressed how it will go.


You have done what you could. There’s is nothing more you can do 
any amount of stressing will not change the situation 

So fill the Form 80 accordingly and hope that the grant will be given, as per the agent

In case there is a CO contact and he asks for further clarification, ask the MARA again before submitting any reply

Cheers


----------



## AmitavaDeb (May 17, 2017)

Your PR journey is sure going to enlighten many on their options, cost and way forwards  Good Job..


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

I have just started following this forum. 

Have arranged SD from Sr Colleague. Plus have already filed ACS evaluation few weeks back. 
I have payslips, Form 16, Joining letters, Releaving letters with me.

Will this be good enough even at Lodge stage. I understood same documents are to be reproduced at that time too. Any thing else can be done to make case better. Do we need to file for ACS again?

Applying for Software Engineer 12+ years experience.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello all,

I got results from PTE and planning to apply for ACS. Please help me to clear my doubts. 


I am basically from India and from last 6 months working on Work Permit in Canada. 

I have very specific questions. I would appreciate if someone can provide answers -

1. I finished my Diploma 3 yrs after 12th and then BEngg(after diploma). Do I need to Notarize every copy of my transcripts and experience letters?

2. My wife did 12th, 3 years B.Sc. degree in Mathematics and then 3 years of MCA. Now she has total exact 4 years of experience. Will I be getting extra 5 points for spouse?

3. Do i need to apply separately for ACS for my wife and myself or only 1 application for both?

4. My wife's name was different before marriage and in all educational docs its her previous name whereas in all 4 years employment history and passport her name after marriage is mentioned. Marriage certificate from India only shows her first name and initial letter for her surname before marriage. How to resolve this issue of two different names?

5. I worked for Wipro in India at 3 different locations and 2 different projects. Is it ok if i get 1 job description from my 1 of the manager for all 4 years for all 3 locations? My 2nd manager is ready to give me such letter for my whole tenure even i didn't work for him for all 4 years but he knows that i was in Wipro for all those 4 years.

Waiting for your reply.

Regards.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got results from PTE and planning to apply for ACS. Please help me to clear my doubts.
> 
> ...


Hello Bablu,

Answers inline.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got results from PTE and planning to apply for ACS. Please help me to clear my doubts.
> 
> ...


Answered in another thread

Moreover, please don’t post the same question in multiple threads
It’s against forum rules and etiquette 

Cheers


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Hi ... i am about to lodge visa application.. i already have PCC from a gulf country but there is a small error on PCC (1 character wrong in name spelling i.e. they put a instead of u in the middle of first name) whereas passport details are correct... it will be a long procedure to correct it.. shall i attach the same one or DIBP will not accept this error... kindly advise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Hi ... i am about to lodge visa application.. i already have PCC from a gulf country but there is a small error on PCC (1 character wrong in name spelling i.e. they put a instead of u in the middle of first name) whereas passport details are correct... it will be a long procedure to correct it.. shall i attach the same one or DIBP will not accept this error... kindly advise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post both the names

Cheers


----------



## subha31 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi all,
Need a clarification on 190 visa processing, My husband is the primary applicant who has already lodged 190 visa for Victoria State on 4th January for which we already got state sponsorship on 6th of December. When we checked occupation ceiling for my husband's anzsco code 262111(database administrator), it is currently closed in Victoria. Will this affect our visa processing ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

subha31 said:


> Hi all,
> Need a clarification on 190 visa processing, My husband is the primary applicant who has already lodged 190 visa for Victoria State on 4th January for which we already got state sponsorship on 6th of December. When we checked occupation ceiling for my husband's anzsco code 262111(database administrator), it is currently closed in Victoria. Will this affect our visa processing ?


Once you have got the final invite from VIC, the role of VIC is over
Now your application will be processed by DIBP

Submit your application ASAP 

Cheers


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Post both the names
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Muhammad Adnan is my actual name while on PCC it is Mahammad Adnan whereas passport no, nationality and photo is mine ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subha31 (Nov 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> subha31 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. Yes, we have already lodged our visa on Jan 4th ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Muhammad Adnan is my actual name while on PCC it is Mahammad Adnan whereas passport no, nationality and photo is mine ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please do not post the same question in multiple threads
Its against forum rules and etiquette 

If I were in your shoes, I would upload this PCC.

In the meantime, start the process of getting this PCC corrected or getting a fresh PCC with the correct name as applicable

Cheers


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please do not post the same question in multiple threads
> 
> Its against forum rules and etiquette
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advise...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi Newbie,
****

Claiming points for Experience

When entering the employment, ensure that you give even those employments which have been disallowed by ACS, but mark them all as non relevant
Then start entering the entries for which you are claiming points but this time mark them as relevant
Recheck all the dates to ensure they are error free.
Do not round off the dates . If there is a break of even a day between 2 employments or days lost due to location changes, show them correctly. 

In the current job entry, leave the TO Date blank, if you working
***************************************************

In my case, my ACS result says 7 years 11 months ( After April 2008-March 2016). 
But I worked in same position, location, company till December 2016 (continued from April 2016).

Jan 2017, I came to study here in Aus. Do you think I am eligible for 15 points? I have pay slip and tax return for December 2016. 

For experience in EOI, I included
Jan 2006-March 2008 - as non relevant
May 2008 - April 2016 as relevant (To claim 15 for -8 years experience)(also on ground that I submitted application on April 26th 2016 to ACS for assessment.

Am so nervous whether I should lodge visa now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hi Newbie,
> ****
> 
> Claiming points for Experience
> ...


For assessment, did you use SD or reference letter ?

Can you get that same updated to December 2016 verbatim as previous with just a date change ?

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> For assessment, did you use SD or reference letter ?
> 
> Can you get that same updated to December 2016 verbatim as previous with just a date change ?
> 
> Cheers


 I used Job description from HR and pay slip for ACS for assessment. I can get same thing updated one for December as well if it works.

Thanks so much


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> I used Job description from HR and pay slip for ACS for assessment. I can get same thing updated one for December as well if it works.
> 
> Thanks so much


If you can get that done, then you should be safe to claim points for experience till Dec 2016

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you can get that done, then you should be safe to claim points for experience till Dec 2016
> 
> Cheers


By any chance, DBIP cross check EOI at the time of visa verification? Just because you seem to keep on top of everything, I presume you might know it. Am bit worried if any of it can result in my visa refusal. I have gone through 36 pages of your threat and didn't see this. 

Many thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> By any chance, DBIP cross check EOI at the time of visa verification? Just because you seem to keep on top of everything, I presume you might know it. Am bit worried if any of it can result in my visa refusal. I have gone through 36 pages of your threat and didn't see this.
> 
> Many thanks.


Of course they will check the EOI and verify that all the claims that you have made are true or not
They may even contact your employers and ask if what you stated in the reference letter or SD is true or not

If they find that any claim that you made is false they will cancel the application and forfeit your fees
They can also ban you from applying for 3 years

If you want a not even an iota of risk application, then get yourself reassessed

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Final one please*



newbienz said:


> Of course they will check the EOI and verify that all the claims that you have made are true or not
> They may even contact your employers and ask if what you stated in the reference letter or SD is true or not
> 
> If they find that any claim that you made is false they will cancel the application and forfeit your fees
> ...


Thank Newbie. Actually I have written in EOI as 
Jan 2006 - April 2008 as not relevant
May 2008 to April 2016 as relevant ( this gives me 15)
and May 2016 to Dec 2016 as non relevant. 

But I now feel that if I am to use remaining continuation months for that 1 month
i should be writing

Jan 2006-april 2008 as not
May 2008 to March As Relevant and 
May 2008 to Dec as relevant (This to prove with pay). 

Do you from your experienced and knowledgeable eye, see this as big flaws?

Even if I reassess, I am sceptical they may not give 8 years cos of my 2017 (gap) as student. I am doing Masters of Information Management. My ANZCO is 261313. Please clarify one final and binding question!!!

I have no issue getting letters and prove and my boss/supervisors talking for me.


----------



## Angels58 (Dec 12, 2017)

*Suggestion*

Hi Mate,

I would need ur suggestion on the below scenario we have recieved.

After 70days we recieved CO contact asking further employment documentation:

I travelled phillipines on work permit during my tenure in last organization for 3months, and I was issues a deputation letter for an year as the letter states may be required to extend the stay as per requirement, however I retruned within 3months post the requirement finished.

Now CO wants employment proof to show we have stayed only for 3months though the deputation letter was issued for an year as per visa requuirements.

Kindly share you inputs what proofs we can provide.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Thank Newbie. Actually I have written in EOI as
> Jan 2006 - April 2008 as not relevant
> May 2008 to April 2016 as relevant ( this gives me 15)
> and May 2016 to Dec 2016 as non relevant.
> ...


Please correct the dates in the proposed revision 
May 2008 to March????

Cheers


----------



## Angels58 (Dec 12, 2017)

This is what we have recieved:

clarification: the provided deputation letter stated your employment period
for the Philippines is from 22015 to 2016. However, you claimed that you have
been seconded to the Philippines form August 2015 to November 2015. Please explain and
provide documentary evidence to support the correct version of the employment period.




Angels58 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I would need ur suggestion on the below scenario we have recieved.
> 
> ...


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Please correct the dates in the proposed revision
> May 2008 to March????
> 
> Cheers


Sorry!!! I am so nervous 

---------------------------- 
My work experience is from 
Jan 2006 - December 2016
---------------------------------
I sent my assessment on April 2016
-----------------------------------
ACS result (after April 2008 to March 2016)

May 2008- March 2016 (which is 7 years 11 months)

----------------------------------------------------

I put on my EOI as 

Jan 2006 - April 2008 as non relevant
May 2008 - April 2016 as relevant (thinking I submitted in April to ACS, gives 8 years also)
May 2016 - December 2016 as non relevant 

-------------------------------------------------------------- 
However I feel I should have written as 
Jan 2006- April 2008 as non relevant
May 2008 - March 2016 as relevant (ACS) and
April 2016 - Dec 2016 as relevant ( instead of above).

-------------------------------------------------------------

Do you see above as big flaws...If I use pay slip and tax return of 2016 to prove the experience ?

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Sorry!!! I am so nervous
> 
> ----------------------------
> My work experience is from
> ...


Why the split in the last 2 entries ?

It should be just 1

May2008/to dec 2016

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Why the split in the last 2 entries ?
> 
> It should be just 1
> 
> ...


I tried to keep ACS assessed one separate. So I better give up ITA from this one?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

tashilay said:


> I tried to keep ACS assessed one separate. So I better give up ITA from this one?


I applied for NSW, may be will edit that as you suggested and then wait for NSW than take risk here?

Also does my husband having work in our current state be disadvantage for looking for NSW sponsor?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> I tried to keep ACS assessed one separate. So I better give up ITA from this one?


Have you already got an invite ?
Based on what EOI .?
Please post the entire details in 1 post

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Have you already got an invite ?
> Based on what EOI .?
> Please post the entire details in 1 post
> 
> Cheers


Yes with 189 this time now wanted to make sure if I can apply with that details I have shared with you earlier


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

As long as yiu are able to get the updat e reference letter saying nothing changes, yiu can go ahead with this ITA 

At least that’s what I would do

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As long as yiu are able to get the updat e reference letter saying nothing changes, yiu can go ahead with this ITA
> 
> At least that’s what I would do
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. will get that then


----------



## Angels58 (Dec 12, 2017)

Any thoughts Newbiz





Angels58 said:


> This is what we have recieved:
> 
> clarification: the provided deputation letter stated your employment period
> for the Philippines is from 22015 to 2016. However, you claimed that you have
> ...


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Sorry!!! I am so nervous
> 
> ----------------------------
> My work experience is from
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

As a result of the above query I'm now confused, could you please clarify

I have a single employment episode from Jun 2007 to *till date*
I submitted my assessment application in Aug 2017

ACS stated my employment *after Aug 2009* is relevant 

and this this is what it says

*The following employment after August 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 06/07 - 08/17 – 10 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXXXXXXX
Country: XXXXX*

My understanding is that the end date which in my case mentioned as 08/2017 for my only employment which till date is still the same, is because I submitted the assessment in August 2017. Though we leave the "TO date" field blank for the current employment, ACS by default will put the application date/month as the end date for the latest employment episode regardless of the employment episode being still in effect or changes, as ACS has no control on what the candidate does post assessment.

However, if I'm with the same employer performing the same R&R, I continue to accumulate relevant years/months of experience post the *"After XXX XX"* date mentioned in the result letter.

Also, while filing the visa application, would producing current salary slips as on that date suffice to substantiate this claim ? as the current scheme of things have changed so drastically that getting an invite seems to be a tough task, making the ACS assessment letter older and older as the days go by.

Please advise if my understanding is correct.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re-invitation for 190?*

Does anyone know?
Shall I get the automatic re-invitation in skillselect if my Victoria 190 state nomination invitation expires after 2 months?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Does anyone know?
> Shall I get the automatic re-invitation in skillselect if my Victoria 190 state nomination invitation expires after 2 months?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you talking about 189 or 190 ?

Cheers


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

sunilgovindan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> As a result of the above query I'm now confused, could you please clarify
> 
> ...


Sorry for replying in place of newbienz.

You can produce additional documents like payslips and if possible produce another latest HR letter to the month you are filing the application. Like if you are filing in Feb 1st week, try getting the letter atleast for Jan so that you can continue your claim. I am waiting for my invite post which I will request the letter as my company does not give the standard "To whomever it my concern" template. They addressed the first one to ACS in september and I will get another generated to DIBP when I get the invite. You can also provide your PF passbook showing latest credit of PF to the account and also a bank statement showing salary credit.

Anything to add @newbienz?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Sorry for replying in place of newbienz.
> 
> You can produce additional documents like payslips and if possible produce another latest HR letter to the month you are filing the application. Like if you are filing in Feb 1st week, try getting the letter atleast for Jan so that you can continue your claim. I am waiting for my invite post which I will request the letter as my company does not give the standard "To whomever it my concern" template. They addressed the first one to ACS in september and I will get another generated to DIBP when I get the invite. You can also provide your PF passbook showing latest credit of PF to the account and also a bank statement showing salary credit.
> 
> Anything to add @newbienz?


Anyone is free to answer
I do not own the thread per se

I just make it a point to answer any questions raised on the thread, no matter how busy I am

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunilgovindan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> As a result of the above query I'm now confused, could you please clarify
> 
> ...


If you wish to claim points for experience beyond Date given in the ACS assessment result, you have to make sure that your RNR, designation, company and location has not changed
You should also be in a position to get a fresh updated reference letter from th company confirming that the above parameters remained unchanged after the assessment date

If so in the last experience entry mark it as Relevant and leave the TO date blank

The system will automatically calculate the dates and you should get extra experience points as and when eligible 

All said and done, this is not bullet proof
Bullet proof is getting yourself reassessed when you cross a milestone

This is what I would do in similar circumstances 

The final decision is yours 


Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are you talking about 189 or 190 ?
> 
> Cheers


190 from Victoria.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> 190 from Victoria.


Once you allow an invite to expire, in my opinion , it would be hard to convince the state to invite you again, unless you can convince them with credible evidence the circumstances in which you could not avail the invite already given

I am talking logically and not from any personal experience or other members posts, so do recheck 

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Once you allow an invite to expire, in my opinion , it would be hard to convince the state to invite you again, unless you can convince them with credible evidence the circumstances in which you could not avail the invite already given
> 
> I am talking logically and not from any personal experience or other members posts, so do recheck
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply. I have evidences that I traveled to India in medical emergency and was treated for a month and that affected all the plan. But I think, I don't want to risk it and would try to complete all the documents in the left time. I have some more questions if you can help:

1. Can I fill the form 80 and 1221 digitally and take the print to sign? or it has to be completely filled by pen (black or blue or anything?)?

2. I'm a divorcee, I'll submit my divorce decree. Do I also need to submit the marriage certificate for that marriage?

3. My current residence is in Belgium for few years but I'll leave Belgium and travel to India after 2 weeks. I have to submit my visa application before that else invitation will expire. 'll mention my current address as Belgium but in that case do I need to update them immediately after a week about the address change? Where can I update the address and phone number after reaching India?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have evidences that I traveled to India in medical emergency and was treated for a month and that affected all the plan. But I think, I don't want to risk it and would try to complete all the documents in the left time. I have some more questions if you can help:
> 
> 1. Can I fill the form 80 and 1221 digitally and take the print to sign? or it has to be completely filled by pen (black or blue or anything?)?
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the emergency, but as the invite has still not expired, you should at least file the application and pay the visa fees
You can upload the documents slowly over the next 2 weeks safely

1. You can fill the form electronically, take a printout, sign on the signature page and then rescan the entire set and upload
Many members just take the printout of the signature page, sign it and then attach it to the rest of the form.
I preferred to rescan the entire set to maintain uniformity

2. No idea
I am sure other members will help you out.

3. The current address definition as per generally accepted norms is the one, in which the applicant has lived for the past 6 months or intends to live for the next 6 months
Once you reach india, and have the address, file a form 1022 giving the new address and contact details as I presume you will live there for the next 6 months

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Sorry to hear about the emergency, but as the invite has still not expired, you should at least file the application and pay the visa fees
> You can upload the documents slowly over the next 2 weeks safely
> 
> 1. You can fill the form electronically, take a printout, sign on the signature page and then rescan the entire set and upload
> ...


I haven't clicked the 'apply visa' button yet. I always thought that first I have to pay the visa fee then I can fill the visa form and upload the documents and once I submit it, it is all submit together and it has to be done before date of expiry.

Now I understand that, once I click the 'apply visa' button, I have to first fill the visa application form and then pay the fee. It has to be done before date of invitation expires. Then I'll have 2 weeks time to upload all the documents and click the final 'submit' button (assuming something will be there). Then only it will be assessed.

I'm not sure about the address in India since I have asked release, it is possible that I'll be in Delhi or in Chennai or any other city or my home town. It is also possible that I get to go to Australia on a business visa or they initiate a work permit. In that case can I update my permanent address of India till the time I'm in India for any duration? Does submission of form 1022 delay the processing?(I'm thinking to already travel to India 2 days before invitation expires and then update Indian address as present address). 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> I haven't clicked the 'apply visa' button yet. I always thought that first I have to pay the visa fee then I can fill the visa form and upload the documents and once I submit it, it is all submit together and it has to be done before date of expiry.
> 
> Now I understand that, once I click the 'apply visa' button, I have to first fill the visa application form and then pay the fee. It has to be done before date of invitation expires. Then I'll have 2 weeks time to upload all the documents and click the final 'submit' button (assuming something will be there). Then only it will be assessed.
> 
> ...


Let me clarify that there is no such time limit of 2 weeks to upload th documents
It’s just the generally accepted view of the forum members that the chances of the CO actually looking at your file before that are low.so if you upload, in 2 weeks, th co will see a complete application 
The department does not give any time limit as such.

Even if you are not able to upload all the documents by the time, the co sees your case, he will email you and list out the documents he needs , and give you 28 days to submit the same

Firm up your travel plans a bit more and then post 
At this moment atleast I can’t make any head or tail with the numerous options you have listed on what your next move should be regarding the address 

Cheers


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If you wish to claim points for experience beyond Date given in the ACS assessment result, you have to make sure that your RNR, designation, company and location has not changed
> You should also be in a position to get a fresh updated reference letter from th company confirming that the above parameters remained unchanged after the assessment date
> 
> If so in the last experience entry mark it as Relevant and leave the TO date blank
> ...


Thank you so much for your inputs !!


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Sorry for replying in place of newbienz.
> 
> You can produce additional documents like payslips and if possible produce another latest HR letter to the month you are filing the application. Like if you are filing in Feb 1st week, try getting the letter atleast for Jan so that you can continue your claim. I am waiting for my invite post which I will request the letter as my company does not give the standard "To whomever it my concern" template. They addressed the first one to ACS in september and I will get another generated to DIBP when I get the invite. You can also provide your PF passbook showing latest credit of PF to the account and also a bank statement showing salary credit.
> 
> Anything to add @newbienz?


Thanks a lot for your inputs Ravi. I remember you and me had similar waiting time for our PTE scores. We took the test from the same center, same date, and almost got the same marks(L87, R90, S90, W77) , except for writing where I got 77 and missed a good 10 points because of 2 marks. I had to settle with 65 points for 189 and chances of getting invite with 65 looks very bleak now. 

All the best to you !!


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Let me clarify that there is no such time limit of 2 weeks to upload th documents
> It’s just the generally accepted view of the forum members that the chances of the CO actually looking at your file before that are low.so if you upload, in 2 weeks, th co will see a complete application
> The department does not give any time limit as such.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

1. I'm planning to submit visa application around 31st Jan. and then go to India on 3-4th Feb. My invitation will expire on 6th Feb. I just want to provide one address and avoid the additional 1022 form later. 
Is it fine if I already provide my future Indian address and phone number as present address when I submit visa on 31st?
Or I should wait and submit visa on 5th Feb?
I want to avoid last minute surprises and also the submission of additional forms later.

2. I didn't come across any criteria for passport validity for a future period. Is there any criteria that passport should be valid for a given period. I'm asking because my passport will expire after 6 months.

3. Alternatively if I already get a new passport and apply with new passport:
a. Do I need to do anything special since my passport is different in EOI?
b. Will my pcc with old passport be still valid which I got issued this month? or I will need to get a new PCC with new passport?

Thank you.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 1. I'm planning to submit visa application around 31st Jan. and then go to India on 3-4th Feb. My invitation will expire on 6th Feb. I just want to provide one address and avoid the additional 1022 form later.
> Is it fine if I already provide my future Indian address and phone number as present address when I submit visa on 31st?
> ...


No one can stop anyone moving around the world while visa processing is going on. 
My brother left Canada the day he applied for PR and in the PR file he kept the address of his friend in Canada. Everything including medical request from Canadian Border Authority was sent to his friend's address. My brother finished medical in India after he received medical request in courier from his friend. 
So i am not an expert but i think you cannot live at one place because visa processing is going on and authorities cannot keep holding of you. Your company may ask you to go somewhere for business and Aus, Germany or Shengen and Canadian business visas are 6months long. 

If you keep your address in file as y=of your address in Belgium then the only issue i see in your case and that same was with my brother too is that once visa is approved or any interview request comes from Aus govt then they will ask you to be present in embassy in Belgium. Also, you may need to submit passports at Aus Embassy in Belgium for visa stamping. If you cannot enter in Belgium for any of these purposes then at that time you need to convey to Ausssis that you have moved back to India and they will send your file to embassy in India. This will include delay in processing.

1. But to answer your 1st question, yes you can provide your Indian address on 31st Jan even when you are submitting docs on 6th 4th Feb. 

2. This is required that your passport is valid for 6 months when Aus embassy will ask to submit passport for visa stamping. But not at the stage of visa processing. Processing may reject your case/file and in that case they have nothing to do with the validity of your passport.
Cheers.

3. a. If at any stage you renew the passport then update authorities through email and submit copy of new passport, and do the changes in which ever login, EOI or xyz, supports editing the entries, thats it.
b. PCCs on old passports are valid because new passport in India always have reference to old passport on last page. Also, PCC is of person not of passport. Its a same person who renewed the passport. So just have to prove that new passport also belong to you and that is done by having your photo, signature and other detail on the passport.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> No one can stop anyone moving around the world while visa processing is going on.
> My brother left Canada the day he applied for PR and in the PR file he kept the address of his friend in Canada. Everything including medical request from Canadian Border Authority was sent to his friend's address. My brother finished medical in India after he received medical request in courier from his friend.
> So i am not an expert but i think you cannot live at one place because visa processing is going on and authorities cannot keep holding of you. Your company may ask you to go somewhere for business and Aus, Germany or Shengen and Canadian business visas are 6months long.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

Yes, I very well know that there is no restriction but I want to avoid the unnecessary delay because I keep on providing the updated information. 

1. While filling visa application today, I found the mention that it is strongly recommended to have at least 6 months validity on passport while filling the visa. So I decided that, I'll keep my passport same and will not renew till last day. I have 6.5 months of validity. 

2. I think I should mention my present address as of the day I'm submitting the application because I saw the section in the application where I have to mention about my stay in countries other than the usual address of residence. If I already mention my address as in India then I have to mention Belgium there and my end date in Belgium will not match with my immigration stamp. I'll keep it simple, either I'll apply before travel and keep Belgian address and later fill form 1022 to update address after reaching India. or I'll submit the application after reaching India by mentioning my Indian address as usual address of residence. 

Thanks!


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Let me clarify that there is no such time limit of 2 weeks to upload th documents
> It’s just the generally accepted view of the forum members that the chances of the CO actually looking at your file before that are low.so if you upload, in 2 weeks, th co will see a complete application
> The department does not give any time limit as such.
> 
> ...


Hi,

In Visa application it is asked to mention the countries where we stayed outside usual residence. Do I also need to mention the countries where I stayed for a month on business visa in this section? I really don't remember the address of places where I stayed :-(

Thanks!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Visa application it is asked to mention the countries where we stayed outside usual residence. Do I also need to mention the countries where I stayed for a month on business visa in this section? I really don't remember the address of places where I stayed :-(
> 
> Thanks!


IMHO it asks for details of countries stayed for over a period of 12 months which might indicate a requirement for a PCC from that country.

Seniors can add more!!


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Let me clarify that there is no such time limit of 2 weeks to upload th documents
> It’s just the generally accepted view of the forum members that the chances of the CO actually looking at your file before that are low.so if you upload, in 2 weeks, th co will see a complete application
> The department does not give any time limit as such.
> 
> ...


Hi
can someone help me with immi account question please. Do I create new for 189 or should I be using my old one which I have used for filing my student visa? 
Thanks


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hi
> can someone help me with immi account question please. Do I create new for 189 or should I be using my old one which I have used for filing my student visa?
> Thanks


Using the same account is fine.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Re-posting it here as I did not get a response in another thread :

I have submitted :
1. Marriage registration certificate as proof of relationship with my wife
2. We also have a daughter, so I guess daughter's birth certificate acts as a proof indirectly, though not uploaded as a proof of relationship per se.

Should I Iook to upload more?? 

Would color scan of the front page of our SBI joint account passbook do? Along with the front page of the passbook, should I include (ALL) transaction pages also?? Or should I get a bank statement from the bank and upload that? If it is the later, for what period should I get the statement?

What else may I upload as proof of relationship with my wife? Marriage pictures?


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Re-posting it here as I did not get a response in another thread :
> 
> I have submitted :
> 1. Marriage registration certificate as proof of relationship with my wife
> ...


Bro again people have different view on this some upload as much as they can and as much they have in hand...i came to know that birth cert and passport of kid along with your wedding cert and your passport mentioning your spouse name is more than enough to prove your relationship...issue is only when your marriage is recent one or defacto partner..in that case you have to produce joint bills banking evidence etc etc.!!
Hope it helps!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 1. I'm planning to submit visa application around 31st Jan. and then go to India on 3-4th Feb. My invitation will expire on 6th Feb. I just want to provide one address and avoid the additional 1022 form later.
> Is it fine if I already provide my future Indian address and phone number as present address when I submit visa on 31st?
> ...


1. Submit by Jan end with Indian address as present
2. No criteria. Submit with existing passport. As and when you decide to renew and get a fresh passport update it in the application 
3. Passport number change does not affect the PCC. It will still remain valid. Nothing required to be done till you get new passport 

All said and done, many countries, do not issue visas unless you have at least 6 months validity on your passport

So you should renew your passport ASAP

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Visa application it is asked to mention the countries where we stayed outside usual residence. Do I also need to mention the countries where I stayed for a month on business visa in this section? I really don't remember the address of places where I stayed :-(
> 
> Thanks!


Cannot understand which section you are talking about

Give exact question number

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Re-posting it here as I did not get a response in another thread :
> 
> I have submitted :
> 1. Marriage registration certificate as proof of relationship with my wife
> ...



I would upload a deal more of evidence for genuine relationships 
Joint bank accounts
Joint property 
Joint car
Joint loan
Joint credit card bills
Wedding card
Wedding and engagement photos
Photos with each other family and friends
Nominee in each other life policies
Hotel and air tickets for holidays taken together

If you stayed away from each other, th then n evidence of how you kept in touch
The list is endless.
Keep adding and removing as per your circumstances 

Bank statement would be easier to understand

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Cannot understand which section you are talking about
> 
> Give exact question number
> 
> Cheers


It is on page 15. They are asking where else 'lived'. I think business visa trips for a month should not come under it. Please suggest.

Also if I mention my usual residence as India already before reaching India, I'll have to update the Belgian stay in this section. And it doesn't allow the end date in future. I'll have to update the end date of my Belgian stay again when I reach India. Hence I need to update the application after submission.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> It is on page 15. They are asking where else 'lived'. I think business visa trips for a month should not come under it. Please suggest.
> 
> Also if I mention my usual residence as India already before reaching India, I'll have to update the Belgian stay in this section. And it doesn't allow the end date in future. I'll have to update the end date of my Belgian stay again when I reach India. Hence I need to update the application after submission.


If I were in your shoes, I would give the details of over 15 days in a single place
It’s just paperwork, give it to be safe

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would give the details of over 15 days in a single place
> It’s just paperwork, give it to be safe
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.
Ok, I will search the address looking at google maps  since I only remember the area but not the name of the hotel.

I'll update the residential address using form 1022 as you mentioned after reaching India. But how can I update the experience since it will be a new entry due to location change. Any form for it or I would be able to update the application online?

Thanks!


----------



## hghai7878 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Newbiez,

I am asking this question on behalf of my friend. Is diabetics cause any adverse effects on medicals?

Please suggest.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

A bit out of the topic question. I am awaiting my invite with 65 points for code 2335 for 189 and 190 for NSW with 70 points and its been a long wait now. So i was thinking of maybe opting for a 1 year course in Melbourne on a student visa starting this year while the PR processing happens in parallel. My queries are:

1) Will my student visa affect my PR application processing at any point of time?

2) In case i get my PR while in the middle of my study, will i have to come back to India and go back to Aus to activate my PR status or can i do some sort of transition from my student visa to the PR visa while being in Australia itself without coming back to India and then re-entering Aus to activate PR?

Any suggestion would be appreciated

Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hghai7878 said:


> Hi Newbiez,
> 
> I am asking this question on behalf of my friend. Is diabetics cause any adverse effects on medicals?
> 
> Please suggest.


No idea about medicals
Moreover, I don’t think anyone can tell you just looking at one parameters 
The decision will b based on the entire testing report

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> A bit out of the topic question. I am awaiting my invite with 65 points for code 2335 for 189 and 190 for NSW with 70 points and its been a long wait now. So i was thinking of maybe opting for a 1 year course in Melbourne on a student visa starting this year while the PR processing happens in parallel. My queries are:
> 
> ...


1. Your PR can be processed without any problem even if you have student visa

2. If you are already in Australia legally when the PR is granted , you need not leave Australia and re enter. There will be no IED. It is automatically activated

Your student visa however, will be cancelled the moment you get PR, so ask your college or university how it affects your course as you will no longer be on a student visa

You also have to make sure that your student visa is not issued after PR under any circumstances, else your PR will be cancelled
Though that looks unlikely, from what you have mentioned 


Cheers


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Your PR can be processed without any problem even if you have student visa
> 
> 2. If you are already in Australia legally when the PR is granted , you need not leave Australia and re enter. There will be no IED. It is automatically activated
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Much appreciated


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi newbienz,
People seem to be able to forecast when they will get selected and what points level etc. I can’t seem to find any info for my current situation , do you have any advice?

EOI submitted 20/01/2018
Points score 70
Job Motor mechanic(general) light vehicle 321211


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Nebenz,

Please help me with below. 

1. Have used SD for ACS for all employment episode, now I do not know when I will get invited, but it may happen at time of SD some of the referee details may change. So do we do a new SD at time of lodge?? In my case this has already happened while I am waiting for invite.

2. There is a chance that my manager write an SD for me with exactly same RnR as before. Can this be used at time of lodge?

3. Does adding referee business cards or id card help, if yes I can try to arrange it?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Nebenz,
> 
> Please help me with below.
> 
> ...


Hey Pitam,

If i understand correctly, are you worried that your manager who signed on your SD might move out of the company? I dont think that is an issue as my manager had already moved out of the company and has given his latest details. As far as I have heard, they will try over phone in case of an EV and may be through email.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

So you mean we can redo an SD at time of lodge and update it with latest details keeping RnR same?

What I was asking is my earlier SD is from a Se colleague, but now I can get it from my manager, so can I change the referee keeping RnR same?


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

*Certified copy and translation*

Hi newbienz,

My PCC and Tax proofs from Belgium are in Dutch. I will submit the original and translated version. But my question is about 'certified' copy by the notary public or someone..

1. PCC is original and signed by the Mayor of the city. Is it required to get it certified? 

2. Tax proof documents are electronically generated which were printed, scanned and recorded by my company. And now that scanned copy is sent. So it is a copy. Do I need to get it certified?

In Belgium no one will write the word 'Certified' in English and also my employee reference letter was attested by the same mayor and he signed it in dutch and seal was in dutch. 

Can I submit the original pcc and copy of tax documents along with the translations.

Thanks!


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> So you mean we can redo an SD at time of lodge and update it with latest details keeping RnR same?
> 
> What I was asking is my earlier SD is from a Se colleague, but now I can get it from my manager, so can I change the referee keeping RnR same?


Its best to provide the same RnR that was used during ACS if your roles and resp do not change by the time you lodge.. . what do you mean by Se ? Senior colleague ? 

Senior colleague works just fine...Manager isn't mandatory.. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for responses.

But my question is still not answer.

Can we re do an SD at time of lodge with same RnR as ACS, but updated refree contact details, and also change the referee in case needed. Like if the a direct reporting manager is now ready??

Newbenz/Seniors please my question is specific above.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello Sir,

Kindly help me with some tips/ material to get 20 points in PTE. It seems that without 20 in PTE, it is not possible to get invitation as of today.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Thanks for responses.
> 
> But my question is still not answer.
> 
> ...


The documents you submit to ACS and the documents at the time of VISA lodge need not be same. So you can redo the SD with updated reference.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

Could you please share your view? As mentioned above can SD referee contact details and referee (like from a colleague to manager) changes be done at time of lodge. Keeping all the RnR the same.

Kindly advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks.
> Ok, I will search the address looking at google maps  since I only remember the area but not the name of the hotel.
> 
> I'll update the residential address using form 1022 as you mentioned after reaching India. But how can I update the experience since it will be a new entry due to location change. Any form for it or I would be able to update the application online?
> ...


Which experience are you talking about ?

If you join a new company in India, give the deTails of your designation and the company address and contact details in the Form 1022

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IrelandtoOz said:


> Hi newbienz,
> People seem to be able to forecast when they will get selected and what points level etc. I can’t seem to find any info for my current situation , do you have any advice?
> 
> EOI submitted 20/01/2018
> ...


I don’t predict invites

Ask Tony

But just to be clear, in these uncertain times, most predictions are proving to be wrong unless you are in the very high point bracket, where when you will be invited is a no brainer



Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Nebenz,
> 
> Please help me with below.
> 
> ...


1. You have to upload a complete set of the documents you used fornskills assessment without any addition or deletion or replacement 
So in that set, it can’t be done
Now whether you should add a 2nd current SD or not should be decided only when you get the invite depending on how much time has actually passed
If too much time has passed you can also think of getting yourself reassessed

Without actual timelines, all answers are vague

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> My PCC and Tax proofs from Belgium are in Dutch. I will submit the original and translated version. But my question is about 'certified' copy by the notary public or someone..
> 
> ...


I am sorry

No idea
But what you can think of doing is getting them atttested in India
That way the problem of using English while attesting gets solved

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> Kindly help me with some tips/ material to get 20 points in PTE. It seems that without 20 in PTE, it is not possible to get invitation as of today.


The PTEA thread in the forum is very active
It contains a lots of good tips and strategies 
Vinaycf1 has also posted his tips separately 

These threads will be useful

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

luvjd said:


> The documents you submit to ACS and the documents at the time of VISA lodge need not be same. So you can redo the SD with updated reference.


You are highly mistaken, as far as I know
Then documents used for skills assessment cannot be tampered
You can add additional documents if you like

Please recheck your source of information 

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Which experience are you talking about ?
> 
> If you join a new company in India, give the deTails of your designation and the company address and contact details in the Form 1022
> 
> Cheers


No, not a new company. Same company, same designation but I thought I should update the details due change in work location. For every change in work location even with same company and same designation we create a new entry in work experience page. Can I do it also in same form 1022 which I'll use for residential address update?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> No, not a new company. Same company, same designation but I thought I should update the details due change in work location. For every change in work location even with same company and same designation we create a new entry in work experience page. Can I do it also in same form 1022 which I'll use for residential address update?
> 
> Thank you.


You can do it in the same form
There is space for entering several changes in the form

Cheers


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are highly mistaken, as far as I know
> Then documents used for skills assessment cannot be tampered
> You can add additional documents if you like
> 
> ...


Thanks newbienz for the update. Can you please point me to any explicit or implicit mention of using the same documents for ACS and DIBP? I tried to find the same but not successful. As far as I understand, DIBP verification is independent of ACS. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The PTEA thread in the forum is very active
> It contains a lots of good tips and strategies
> Vinaycf1 has also posted his tips separately
> 
> ...


Request you to share the link for that thread so that I can follow.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

luvjd said:


> Thanks newbienz for the update. Can you please point me to any explicit or implicit mention of using the same documents for ACS and DIBP? I tried to find the same but not successful. As far as I understand, DIBP verification is independent of ACS.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


The link of the documents required has been changed by DIBP recently 
The list is no longer showing now

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Request you to share the link for that thread so that I can follow.


Here you go

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2277.html#post13913546

Cheers


----------



## Morning_cloud (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you for the detailed information! Since you have done the ACS assessment I would appreciate your help if you can guide me on what do you think best occupation to pick from below that would have higher chance of selection after submitting the EOI, as they all have the same tasks listed in ANZSCO and my experience actually contains a mixture of these roles. 

261311 Analyst Programmer 
261312 Developer Programmer 
261313 Software Engineer 
261399 Software and Applications Programmers

I have 11 years of experience with bachelors degree of Computer Science. And hoping I will be able to get assessment as 8+ years of relivant work to have the maximum number of skill points. Noting that as typical professional I started as Software Developer then Technical Analyst then Senior Technical Analyst the Specialist and so on, the other doubt I have is that my company went through a merge during which my job title changed twice after restructuring simply because they initially put some names then later on decided to go with more corporate like titles after a short period of time, so when requesting HR to provide a reference letter it will show two titles where the Job Description would not be available for this temporary title, so wondering how that can be reflected to the ACS or how can I confirm them that both titles are the same


----------



## Blazing_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> My PCC and Tax proofs from Belgium are in Dutch. I will submit the original and translated version. But my question is about 'certified' copy by the notary public or someone..
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am from Oman & my visa Stamp on Passport was in Arabic. I submitted English Translation of the same to EA, it was accepted and same I have upload to DIBP site 4months back and no query from them on that. 

So, I believe if you can get PCC translated in English from NAATI certified translator in Belgium, that should work.

All the Best


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Morning_cloud said:


> Thank you for the detailed information! Since you have done the ACS assessment I would appreciate your help if you can guide me on what do you think best occupation to pick from below that would have higher chance of selection after submitting the EOI, as they all have the same tasks listed in ANZSCO and my experience actually contains a mixture of these roles.
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> ...


It’s a decision you should take 
I can’t help you on point 1
2. If you are getting a reference letter, then RNR has to be based on your entire career in the company.
Your RNR need not be broken up into each designation or time period
So you can shown these titles without any problem

See the sample Reference letter given in th ACS website 
Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

Seeking advice on below scenario::confused2:

I plan to submit EOI with 80 points and my 457 visa extension is under process as well. With current delays in processing, I am not sure whether my PR would come first or 457? 

Should I wait for 457 renewal (Which is uncertain and foolish) or Apply for 189/190? 

Please guide on possible conflicts or issues.


----------



## dinPTE (Nov 27, 2017)

*Question regarding uploading of employment documents*

Hello Gents,

I have received positive skills assessment from ACS and they have assessed after May 2012 to be relevant. Here's my profile :

Company A- Aug 2007 to Nov 2008 -> Software Engineer
Company B- Aug 2009 to May 2010 - > Research Engineer
Company C- June 2010 until Now - > Systems Engineer

While lodging EOI, here's how I split up :

Company A- Aug 2007 to Nov 2008 -> Software Engineer -> Marked Non -Relevant
Company B- Aug 2009 to May 2010 - > Research Engineer -> Marked Non -Relevant
Company C- June 2010 to May 2012- > Systems Engineer -> Marked Non -Relevant
Company C- June 2012 until Now - > Systems Engineer -> Marked-Relevant


I have just received an invite and in the process of applying visa. While filling the Employment History, I should follow the same split up as I did for EOI- Is that correct?

For the uploading of employment related documents, do I need to need to upload pay slips, work experience letters of Company A and Company B as well?Also, do we need to submit offer and relieving letters for Companies A and B?

Or submitting for just company C will do?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dinPTE said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> I have received positive skills assessment from ACS and they have assessed after May 2012 to be relevant. Here's my profile :
> 
> ...


I followed the EOI split up dates to maintain continuity across all documents and applications 

On uploading the documents for NON relevant period, the members have divergent views
Some say required, some say Not required

I uploaded all documents for NON relevant exactly same as I did for Relevant
I am of the view that this period is also relevant to the CO as your positive skills assessment has been based on this period also 
As Such I uploaded them

Members wonder how I got my grant in 15 days, but maybe the immaculate application and complete documentation has helped
I have preserved each of my education results, degrees, payslips bank account passports, offer letters, reliving letters, promotion letters, commendation letters from clients, tax assessment in all countries I have worked, PF and equivalent in other countries, my PR application in other countries, and provided them with my application duly indexed and cross referenced 
I filed a 50 page Form 80, despite it being a torture to fill

So either you can do this and upload it or the CO does it for you and then only gives you the grant

You can decide what to do in both cases

Cheers


----------



## dinPTE (Nov 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I followed the EOI split up dates to maintain continuity across all documents and applications
> 
> On uploading the documents for NON relevant period, the members have divergent views
> Some say required, some say Not required
> ...



Thank your for your prompt response. I don't have offer and relieving letters of Company B while I have all other work related documents for all the companies. 

What are you advise on this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dinPTE said:


> Thank your for your prompt response. I don't have offer and relieving letters of Company B while I have all other work related documents for all the companies.
> 
> What are you advise on this?


What you don’t have..you don’t have

Move forward

But try to get them from the HR as far as possible
Companies maintain records for several years even after you have left

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> I followed the EOI split up dates to maintain continuity across all documents and applications
> 
> On uploading the documents for NON relevant period, the members have divergent views
> Some say required, some say Not required
> ...


That's brilliant of you.

But as of I am not claiming points for past company as there is no responsible person who can handle calls or emails so I am skipping that. Would immi not ask about it?

However, I am providing all docs of current one as its points are claimed. 

Did you recieve any verification call?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

*Few more suggestions needed!*

Hi newbienz,

Do you have any suggestion for following:

1. I'm submitting the offer letter and all the promotion letters. I never changed the company. 
Since I worked mostly at onsite, do I also need to produce WP and onsite assignment letters? I have them for few assignments but not for all. That is why I thought to leave it. Will it be useful if I put efforts to search them and submit the application few days later? or may be I never find them.

2. I'm divorced but I haven't got my passport updated yet. It still has my ex-wife's name. I'll upload the divorce decree under the marital status proof. Then should I also upload the divorce decree again along with passport under identification proofs? I want to keep things clear and complete. What is best?

3. Do I need to upload all pages of passport or only first and last page?

4. Form 1022 should be sent to whom? In the form it is only mentioned that it needs to be submitted to the department responsible to process my visa. Will I upload it or by an email? email to whom?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> That's brilliant of you.
> 
> But as of I am not claiming points for past company as there is no responsible person who can handle calls or emails so I am skipping that. Would immi not ask about it?
> 
> ...


I don’t have any holy grail that can get you the grant, nor is my system perfect

I have learnt from previous members and improved on the same to suit my specific circumstances 
EAch application is unique 
So add and remove documents as per your circumstances 

I did not get any verification call that I am aware of
As I have worked in huge organisation, even if there were calls, I doubt they would inform me.
Thy would have answered what they could and that would be the end

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Well said

Thank you 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

*Health checkup?*

I have 1 week of time before I submit the visa application.

1. Should I go for medical check under before visa application?

2. If I already submit the visa application, will the system automatically ask for health checkup immediately after it? or it is only with a CO contact few days after?

3. Is it also possible that I create HAP ID before submitting the visa application but I go for health checkup after submitting the visa (I'm asking in case if I get appointment for few days later?)

Thank you,
Nishant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> I have 1 week of time before I submit the visa application.
> 
> 1. Should I go for medical check under before visa application?
> 
> ...


The question you will be asked during application is if you have completed a medical test in the last 12 months, if I remember correctly 

If so you can answer truthfully to the question as YES only if you have actually done the tests and not just created the HAP ID

So you should go for medical only after the CO generates the HAP ID and asks you to conduct the tests


Cheers


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Dear NewBienz,

I got my ACS done only on the relevant jobs and education. I did not send them my non relevant jobs and education. My points will not increase even if I did.

Do you think I made a mistake? Should I get another assessment done mentioning all jobs and educations? Or should I wait for CO to ask me (if and when I get an ITA)?

Anyone who can help me on this...

Thanks


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

trinkasharma said:


> I somewhat agree with your post. I have underlined most of the stuff I agree with.
> 
> I would like to highlight this one : *IF PTEA, ensure that the results are directly sent to DIBP*.
> 
> But I have to say this: AUSTRALIA IS EXTREMELY AFFORDABLE IF YOUR INCOME PER FAMILY MEMBER IS MORE THAN 60K PER ANNUM.


Hello,

First of all, great information for a person like to me start the process.

However, I have a question, when we are taking up the process of applying for visa by ourselves instead of approaching a immigration consultancy, after PTE exam and updating the required docs to Skillselect or ACS(confusion with this), do we still need to contact a MARA agent(or equivalent) to approve the application.

Correct me if my information is wrong.

Regards,
Pavan


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Fellow Expats.. need advice..

As you can see from my signature that I have submitted the EOI with positive assessment but I would like to include a particular experience of mine in the EOI.

The thing is that I had a gap in my career (almost a year) in recent times, as I left the job due to some personal reasons and after couple of months I started working for a known private firm on part time basis (approx 25hrs/week) for which I was paid in cash. So there is no proof in bank account / income tax. I might be able to get offer letter/relieving/salary slips from them. I worked for around 7months.

Now the concern is that during my assessment I didnt mentioned this experience at all, but now I was thinking of including it in my EOI as the activities relate to my occupation.

My question is:

1. Can i do this - given the fact assessment is done and EOI is submitted?
2. If i include it, will it have any issue in grant process, I mean can CO have doubts of the employment and may reject the application altogether?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Dear NewBienz,
> 
> I got my ACS done only on the relevant jobs and education. I did not send them my non relevant jobs and education. My points will not increase even if I did.
> 
> ...


I am of the view that what you did was wrong 
I am ultra conservative when it comes to Immigration matters, and that maybe the reason why I think it’s incorrect 
Apparently There are other members who think what you did is correct 

Moreover, if this is incorrect as per co, then you will not get an opportunity to get yourself reassessed 
The decision has to be taken before you pay the visa fees
The final decision is yours


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear NewBienz,
> ...


Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Newbienz, sorry i'm advance for this kind of question but is there any thread about people taking car/dog with them to Australia? Do you know anyone who did it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Newbienz, sorry i'm advance for this kind of question but is there any thread about people taking car/dog with them to Australia? Do you know anyone who did it?


I remember about a cat or dog, but the cost and procedure was extremely high and cumbersome 
It involved quarantine and other processes

No sense in car

Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I remember about a cat or dog, but the cost and procedure was extremely high and cumbersome
> It involved quarantine and other processes
> 
> No sense in car
> ...


My typo. I meant cat. Sorry.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> My typo. I meant cat. Sorry.


Here you go

https://www.petrelocation.com/blog/post/can-cats-travel-from-india-to-australia

Willing to jump through the hoops ?
You will need the 9 lives which your cat has 

Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.petrelocation.com/blog/post/can-cats-travel-from-india-to-australia
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. It will be literally trip around the world for our cat. We scheduled first FAVN the for February. Then after 180 days from date on result we need to send cat to approved country. Lucky my in-laws live in Poland. There we will need to repeat everything all over again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I know what you mean. It will be literally trip around the world for our cat. We scheduled first FAVN the for February. Then after 180 days from date on result we need to send cat to approved country. Lucky my in-laws live in Poland. There we will need to repeat everything all over again.


I will be lucky if my son does this much for me if needed, what you are doing for your cat

Cheers


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

Is this employment related to nominated occupation? Yes or No

If ACS has given date post which we should consider experience, so for all the experience before that date should the answer be NO?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> Is this employment related to nominated occupation? Yes or No
> 
> If ACS has given date post which we should consider experience, so for all the experience before that date should the answer be NO?


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> That’s correct
> 
> Cheers


Just confirming: 

Even though while submitting for ACS I intended to claim this experience and applied as related but ACS deducted 2 years from my experience. So now these two years go as NO?

2) Does the client meet Australian Study requirement for the skilled migration point test? What this means?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> Just confirming:
> 
> Even though while submitting for ACS I intended to claim this experience and applied as related but ACS deducted 2 years from my experience. So now these two years go as NO?
> 
> 2) Does the client meet Australian Study requirement for the skilled migration point test? What this means?


1. That’s correct

2. Have you studied in Australia and are claiming points for the same in the EOI ?
If not, you have to either write NO or leave blank as applicable 

Cheers


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. That’s correct
> 
> 2. Have you studied in Australia and are claiming points for the same in the EOI ?
> If not, you have to either write NO or leave blank as applicable
> ...


Thanks a ton mate.. Submitted EOI finally :fingerscrossed:

Cheers.


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

Hii,

If i lodge EOI & deactivate it & after some time if i activate it what will be my DOE? Will it change? Assume that my points are same. DOE is really important for the invitation right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aus Plan said:


> Hii,
> 
> If i lodge EOI & deactivate it & after some time if i activate it what will be my DOE? Will it change? Assume that my points are same. DOE is really important for the invitation right?


Your DOE will not change when you reactivate if there is no change in points in the interim period

Doe is important for calculating seniority for invite

Cheers


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

Which means eventhough my EOI was deactivated for a time, once i activate it i have more chances of getting an invitation? Thanx.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aus Plan said:


> Which means eventhough my EOI was deactivated for a time, once i activate it i have more chances of getting an invitation? Thanx.


Not necessarily 

I got invited in July with 70 points
Had I deactivated it in July and would activate now I would not be invite for maybe another 3/4 months as there are many more 75 point applicants today then there were at that time

Why you want to deactivate it, is a mystery to me unless you plan to go for the north or South Pole trip or maybe space in one of the elon musk rockets so would be incommunicado for months 

Cheers 



Cheers


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

Ha ha , Nop. I hope to come Aus by stu VISA for my education. While i study i will activate it. Otherwise it is not good for my GTE , i guess.


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

I need a quick reply dear. If i apply NSW 489 in February, my agent told i can get the sponsership within 3 months & i will receive invitation before July. For 70 points. Is he telling truth? Can u please explain?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> Is this employment related to nominated occupation? Yes or No
> 
> If ACS has given date post which we should consider experience, so for all the experience before that date should the answer be NO?


You submit all your experience related to chosen ICT ANZSCO and post ICT major qualification was finished and the experience which ACS didn't consider should be shown as non-relevent.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aus Plan said:


> I need a quick reply dear. If i apply NSW 489 in February, my agent told i can get the sponsership within 3 months & i will receive invitation before July. For 70 points. Is he telling truth? Can u please explain?


I don’t predict invites 

Ask Tony

Cheers


----------



## Simran_1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi,

Your post was really helpful. Can you please let me know if your work references received any verification calls ? Or any background check was done for you since you mentioned u had multiple companies.




newbienz said:


> I submitted my medicals, PCC , Form 80 and Form 1221 while uploading
> 
> There is nothing that I did differently from any one else, except that I followed all rules and not the " Chalta hai " attitude that most members have
> The subsequent post to yours reinforces my point wherein Benisrael asks whether ACS is really required after promotion.
> ...


----------



## vishalM (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Friends

I filed my EOI in last week with 75 ( 189) ,261313 (Software Engineer). I am hopeful that I should receive an invite in the coming round . I have prepared PCC , Please let me know how to go forward with Medical ,when would I will receive HAP ID ? Will it be after receiving invite and before CO is appointed?How it works.

Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishalM said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I filed my EOI in last week with 75 ( 189) ,261313 (Software Engineer). I am hopeful that I should receive an invite in the coming round . I have prepared PCC , Please let me know how to go forward with Medical ,when would I will receive HAP ID ? Will it be after receiving invite and before CO is appointed?How it works.
> 
> Thank You.


You can do the medical even today

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

Just follow the h link for those who have not lodged the application

Most members on the forum get the medical done and then submit a complete application 

Cheers


----------



## madhuraj (Jan 9, 2018)

hello,

I was able to get my current employer reference on a company letter head. however it doesnt have the word "to date" . It says Employee status :'ACTIVE" . Would this be enough? 

coming to the reference date it is given at the end of the HR signature will that be enough or should ask them to regenerate my reference letter?


Employee*Name : Ms*.XXXXXXX
Employee*Id : XXXXXX
Designation : XXXXXXXX
Date*of*Joining : DD month YEAR
Employment*status : Active
Role*Description :

She*joined*as*XXXXX*on*DD/MM/YYas*a*full*time*employee*(40*hours*per*week).*Her*current*designation*is*XXXXXX*and*working*at*XXXXXcampus*in*India.


Please help me out. I'm not sure if HR would be issuing another letter with modification.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

madhuraj said:


> hello,
> 
> I was able to get my current employer reference on a company letter head. however it doesnt have the word "to date" . It says Employee status :'ACTIVE" . Would this be enough?
> 
> ...


Drop an email to ACS and ask for clarification on ACTIVE instead of TO date

Do you have just 1 designation in this company and 1 location ?
If not, can you get the splits in the locations and designation as applicable?

Date any where given in the letter is good enough

Cheers


----------



## madhuraj (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi,

I do have multiple designations but the location is within india and in different states. So do you suggest me to add in a table with designations and location with dates and that would do?

Also do we required to submit certified payslips as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

madhuraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do have multiple designations but the location is within india and in different states. So do you suggest me to add in a table with designations and location with dates and that would do?
> 
> Also do we required to submit certified payslips as well?


As you are giving reference letter, no certified pay slips are required

In the reference letter split each designation and location and give the period

Cheers 



Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can do the medical even today
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination
> 
> ...


Hi Newbie and VishalM, 
Could you direct me to a link for applying PCC for Australia? 
https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks

I used this from 189 checklist and it shows only two purposes, for employment in ACT and common wealth with drop down. 

I started the visa application but PCC and medical yet to be done. Not sure what comes first.

Kindly help. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hi Newbie and VishalM,
> Could you direct me to a link for applying PCC for Australia?
> https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks
> 
> ...


Use commonwealth and then the 2nd dropdown of purpose of check becomes active and use option 33 I.e. submission to DIBP

PCC and medicals both have to be done 
There is no order of which has to be done first
If you have already paid the visa fees then don’t get the medical done. Wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID
Just complete the PCC and upload

Cheers


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Dear Newbienz,

I will be lodging my application next month (189-233511). I have job experience at three different companies. 
For my first and second job experiences, I have the following;

1- Reference Letter as described on the department's website
2- All bank statements
3- Social Security records

But I do not have payslips for these two. Although I requested them, both companies are extremely reluctant to issue (maybe they even cannot) claiming that bank statements show all the records. Would this be an issue during the evaluation process by the DIBP or is it hard to predict?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> I will be lodging my application next month (189-233511). I have job experience at three different companies.
> For my first and second job experiences, I have the following;
> ...


Can you get a letter from HR, that they don’t issue payslips as matter of company policy ?
Is this practice common in other companies also

Moreover, if they don’t issue payslips, then how do you verify if what you have been paid is correct or not ?

Cheers


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Can you get a letter from HR, that they don’t issue payslips as matter of company policy ?
> 
> Cheers



I will try, but I don't think they will issue such letter also. 

Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> I will try, but I don't think they will issue such letter also.
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.


Have edited my earlier post 

Read and reply again

Cheers


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Can you get a letter from HR, that they don’t issue payslips as matter of company policy ?
> Is this practice common in other companies also
> 
> Moreover, if they don’t issue payslips, then how do you verify if what you have been paid is correct or not ?
> ...


In both companies, I was able to view my payslips online by using web-based interface, and I did not print and keep them with me. In addition, both my experiences were validated by the assessing authority. (I know that the ultimate decision will be made by the DIBP, but I've also read many times that it is highly beneficial to have relevant job experiences assessed by Engineers Australia, although it is not mandatory (unlike ACS) )

Thank you.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Use commonwealth and then the 2nd dropdown of purpose of check becomes active and use option 33 I.e. submission to DIBP
> 
> PCC and medicals both have to be done
> There is no order of which has to be done first
> ...


Thanks Newbie for prompt response always. I also forgot to ask if I need to produce PCC for my 2 and 6 years children?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Thanks Newbie for prompt response always. I also forgot to ask if I need to produce PCC for my 2 and 6 years children?


Nope

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> In both companies, I was able to view my payslips online by using web-based interface, and I did not print and keep them with me. In addition, both my experiences were validated by the assessing authority. (I know that the ultimate decision will be made by the DIBP, but I've also read many times that it is highly beneficial to have relevant job experiences assessed by Engineers Australia, although it is not mandatory (unlike ACS) )
> 
> Thank you.


No idea about EA processes and requirements 

Payslip is a very important part of the entire evidence
How the CO will view it, is very subjective 
As you have secondary evidence like bank statement and social security, you may be able to scrape through
But it’s a risk all said and done

Cheers


----------



## vishalM (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi

I filed for Medical without getting invite , Now the process to gather employment evidence . 

Do I need to arrange payslips for each month from all of the employers?

Also the tax certificate required for every year?

Last question ,Bank statements are required for every year of employment ?

Reason I am asking is , Since I am based out of China , All the bank statements and tax certificates are in Chinese , If required to translate every document will require big investment.

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishalM said:


> Hi
> 
> I filed for Medical without getting invite , Now the process to gather employment evidence .
> 
> ...


It’s a question of satisfying the CO that all your employment claims are genuine 

There are multiple evidence you can submit for the same starting from 
offer letter, 
promotion letters, 
clients and company commendations 
payslips, 
Form 16/26AS
tax returns, 
PF statement or equivalents , 
tax assessments etc.
Bank statement in which the salary was credited

Now how many you want to submit is your personal decision 
Some would say what I submitted was excessive and not required, but yet I did it.

I submitted all the above evidences right from Day 1 till the day I filed the Application 
Of course I did not have any additional expenses in translating as you have, but what you will give and what not, only you can decide 


Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Can we own two immi account? One old for student visa and one for 189 purpose? I accidentally created one with same email address I used in EOI whereas for student one, I used my work one. Wanted to start fresh if no major issue. 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Can we own two immi account? One old for student visa and one for 189 purpose? I accidentally created one with same email address I used in EOI whereas for student one, I used my work one. Wanted to start fresh if no major issue.
> Thanks


I was in the same dilemma when I was submitting my 189 as I already had an Immiaccount when I submitted my 457 through my agent
I asked on the forum, but reached no conclusion 
Ultimately I applied my 189 through my existing 457 visa Immiaccount only

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I was in the same dilemma when I was submitting my 189 as I already had an Immiaccount when I submitted my 457 through my agent
> I asked on the forum, but reached no conclusion
> Ultimately I applied my 189 through my existing 457 visa Immiaccount only
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Newbie, In my case I already created new one following prompt from invitation "Apply visa". Can I delete my old one? I found out there is delete button for the immiaccount.

Can anyone suggest the best option.....please


----------



## josemontilla (Jul 26, 2017)

Good day my friends I have been reading this blog thoroughly and it is really great. I am searching for any one help in one concern I have. I summitted my payment and application on 16 sept 2017. I applied for a 189 with my entire family (children and wife). I would like to have some lights about the time it takes to get the visa granted. My agent told me that immigration had a december vacation so that made times longer. So I appreciate so much if anyone knows usually how many months does it takes. Thanks a lot.....


----------



## josemontilla (Jul 26, 2017)

I already received your answer (it could take up to six months to get it). thanks a lot for the information. I supose, as my agent tells me, there is nothing to do buy wait and to be patient. thanks a lot


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello,

Thanks for the information, just curious, with a 70pts in 261312 applied EOI on 25th Jan'18 how long you recon it would take to get an invitation and also any idea when the next round is ?

Thanks again.

Cheers

Deepak P


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deepakpots said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the information, just curious, with a 70pts in 261312 applied EOI on 25th Jan'18 how long you recon it would take to get an invitation and also any idea when the next round is ?
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites

Probably 6th FEB 6.30pm India time

Cheers


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks a lot again. Appreciate it

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,
I have submitted my EOI on 22/Jan for 261311 with 75 points. I am expecting that I might get an invite in next couple rounds...just my guess.
I understand that I will have 60 days to lodge my application. At one stage I think CO asks for proof of Dependent's Functional English.

My wife will be taking her IELTS on 23/April (we did not get any slot before that).

1. How soon / late CO will get assigned ?
2. assuming I get invited in Feb, even then her IELTS date is beyond the 60 days period.

Can you please advise what are our options? Or will CO wait for IELTS result? 

Thanks !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my EOI on 22/Jan for 261311 with 75 points. I am expecting that I might get an invite in next couple rounds...just my guess.
> I understand that I will have 60 days to lodge my application. At one stage I think CO asks for proof of Dependent's Functional English.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you need her to take IELTS to prove functional English ?
It can be easily proved if she studied in a English medium school or college

Have you explored and exhausted that route ?

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Are you sure you need her to take IELTS to prove functional English ?
> It can be easily proved if she studied in a English medium school or college
> 
> Have you explored and exhausted that route ?
> ...


I did not think about this, as I assumed that for India since first language is not English we have to take either IELTS / PTE-A.
Yeah, she studied in an English Medium school. To show that would her 10th or 12th class mark-sheets suffice?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> I did not think about this, as I assumed that for India since first language is not English we have to take either IELTS / PTE-A.
> Yeah, she studied in an English Medium school. To show that would her 10th or 12th class mark-sheets suffice?


Just go through this list of evidence you can use, and choose the easiest 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Just go through this list of evidence you can use, and choose the easiest
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> Cheers


Thanks you very much !! I was thinking we might lose time because of IELTS date...but this route made it lot easier.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi newbenz,

Kindly advise..

This one file you uploaded under the skill select section?
What did you uploaded as work reference then?
If a latest work reference is uploaded but if it's not exactly the same as ACS one, would it not raise doubts in CO mind??

Would appreciate if you can advise on this scenario. 
I have used SD for all employments, and have all other proofs like payslips etc.
Any issues here in your view??
In my view once ACS is done that is the base on which visa lodge documents need to built.
Unless CO specifically ask for sthng.
Do you agree? Or do you suggest otherwise?

Thoughts please


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

EOI submitted last week with 80 points for 261111 and awaiting Invite.. :fingerscrossed:

Since I also have a 457 renewal in progress which is expected to come in March end - April first half, should I wait (max to 59 days) before submitting the documents post I get the invite Invite?

Dont want a scenario where PR is processed earlier than 457!!!! :frusty:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> EOI submitted last week with 80 points for 261111 and awaiting Invite.. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Since I also have a 457 renewal in progress which is expected to come in March end - April first half, should I wait (max to 59 days) before submitting the documents post I get the invite Invite?
> 
> Dont want a scenario where PR is processed earlier than 457!!!! :frusty:


Can do that

Cheers


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Haha, indeed, and in fact I think that would be a useful sticky to have at the top. Perhaps a "How much did PR cost you?" thread, From first thoughts to first job secured. It would certainly sharpen the thinking of many.


Hi,

I also have 65 points for Anzco Code 261111. Please advise approx time to get an invitation under 189 with 65 points and under 190 with 70 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shallu.bahl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have 65 points for Anzco Code 261111. Please advise approx time to get an invitation under 189 with 65 points and under 190 with 70 points.


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello newbienz,

Firstly, thanks for posting all your experiences. Just a quick question,

I got my skills accessed (twice) by ACS, once through RPL (Mechanical Engineering) and another Masters Degree related to Computer Science. Since, the RPL route gives me extra points for experience, I am planning to use this while I fill EOI. Now, I am just curious if I can use my Masters degree assessment as a substitute to claim points for education or do I have to go through the process of applying to Vetassess?


Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

Kindly advice on my situation, We got our grant mails today for family and now I want to change my spouse surname in passport because she got grant with her marriage before surname. Is it possible to change her passport with my surname and update to DIBP or else I can continue with the same. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Kindly advice on my situation, We got our grant mails today for family and now I want to change my spouse surname in passport because she got grant with her marriage before surname. Is it possible to change her passport with my surname and update to DIBP or else I can continue with the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If I were in your shoes, I would not do anything to rock the boat till I am settled in Australia 
Only then I would get the name change done in the passport

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would not do anything to rock the boat till I am settled in Australia
> Only then I would get the name change done in the passport
> 
> Cheers


But won't she be having trouble at immigration due to name mismatch?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

smaikap said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > If I were in your shoes, I would not do anything to rock the boat till I am settled in Australia
> ...


i saw one news recently where an indian man who changed names frequently and tried to deceive immigration in Aus even after 10 years of citizenship faces the risk of deportation.!!

Maybe this case was different as the person changed names on purpose...!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> Hello newbienz,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for posting all your experiences. Just a quick question,
> 
> ...


I am not sure if you can use 2 skills assessment from different agencies in the same EOI to claim points
There is space for giving only 1 skills assessment reference number in the EOI 
So do recheck the possibility 
I do not apply my mind too much in this portion

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> But won't she be having trouble at immigration due to name mismatch??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


From what I understood he is proposing to do it
So I said I would not change the name till you reach Australia and are settled

There is no compulsion that a wife has to change name after marriage 
It’s entirely voluntary and I know many who have continued to use their maiden name their entire life 

Did I misread it and she has already done it ?


Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Reposting as I sis not get the answer in another thread.

Just an open question. 

- While waiting for the grant to arrive, has anyone considered or applying for Canadian PR?

- Is there any drawback of having PR process going on for 2 countries in parallel?

- Apart from the financial burden, is there any other consideration which stops members from doing this?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Reposting as I sis not get the answer in another thread.
> 
> Just an open question.
> 
> ...


Australia and Canada are like chalk and cheese

I don’t think you can compare the lifestyle of these 2 countries

Canada is extremely cold and damp in most of the regions

It’s not an average Indian or Asian cup of tea
I have already taken PR in 3 countries and yet when deciding where to move next , Canada was never on my radar and will not be in the near future 

Those who are desperate to leave their home country maybe would choose Canada

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> smaikap said:
> 
> 
> > Reposting as I sis not get the answer in another thread.
> ...


On top of what newbienz has said...if u are confused that one pr will impact other one then it is not the case..its mutually exclusive..unless both are in progress and you get one and but then you just update authorities accordingly.
Nothing like aus will mind if you go for canada and vice versa.
Good luck!!!


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Hello,

I have completed Post graduation Diploma in Information Technology from Symbiosis.

Will ACS or DIBP consider this post graduation certificate? if yes, a happier moment for me since 10 or 15 points are added to my eligibility application.

Awaiting your response!

Regards,
Pavan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have completed Post graduation Diploma in Information Technology from Symbiosis.
> 
> ...


Is it a full time course ?
What was the duration?

Cheers


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello Newbienz,

I have submitted my EOI on Jan 5th 2018 and I had my ACS accessed on May 2017

I am working for the same employer till now but in Oct 2018, I travelled to Germany and still here.

In the submitted EOI, I left the To date as blank with location as India.

Do I need to update the EOI with actual dates like (till Oct in India) and then a new entry from Oct to till date as Germany ?

Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on Jan 5th 2018 and I had my ACS accessed on May 2017
> 
> ...


Please go through The opening post in this thread and check if you meet ALL the parameters require to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date

If you meet , then also under any circumstances you have to stop claiming from the day you went to Germany 

If you want to claim points for Germany experience, get yourself reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Is it a full time course ?
> What was the duration?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

It was a 2 year course and was part of Symbiosis distance learning program since I was not able to attend the full time course.

Regards,
Pavan


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please go through The opening post in this thread and check if you meet ALL the parameters require to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date
> 
> If you meet , then also under any circumstances you have to stop claiming from the day you went to Germany
> 
> ...



Actually in my case, my assessment was done in May 2017 (where my actual points was 65 with assessment) and as per my experience got my points added to 70 in July 2017 (as I crossed 8 yrs exp after assessment date).

But I travelled to Germany only in Oct 2017. After going through some posts got confused if I did any mess. 

My confusion here is if I leave it with my assessment date, my points will be only 65.

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello Newbienz,

Can we claim Work Experience after EA assessment. 

My designation, job profile and company has not changed. Everything is same as the times of EA assessment. What shall I do in case of Visa lashing.

Kindly help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello Newbienz,

Can we claim Work Experience after EA assessment. 

My designation, job profile and company has not changed. Everything is same as the times of EA assessment. What shall I do in case of Visa lashing.

Kindly help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> Can we claim Work Experience after EA assessment.
> 
> ...


NO idea about EA requirements and processes

Sorry 

Cheers


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Actually in my case, my assessment was done in May 2017 (where my actual points was 65 with assessment) and as per my experience got my points added to 70 in July 2017 (as I crossed 8 yrs exp after assessment date).
> 
> But I travelled to Germany only in Oct 2017. After going through some posts got confused if I did any mess.
> 
> ...


Hello Newbienz,

Could you please shed some light here ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Actually in my case, my assessment was done in May 2017 (where my actual points was 65 with assessment) and as per my experience got my points added to 70 in July 2017 (as I crossed 8 yrs exp after assessment date).
> 
> But I travelled to Germany only in Oct 2017. After going through some posts got confused if I did any mess.
> 
> ...


You can continue to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date only if :
1. Your designation remains the same
2. You work for the same company
3. Your RNR remains unchanged
4. Your location remains the same
5. You can get a fresh reference letter from the company confirming all the above points . Please note, it should be a Reference letter and not a SD

If you meet all the 5 parameters, you can continue to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date with very limited risk

If you want bullet proof, get a fresh assessment done when you become eligible for enhanced points

It would also be unfair on my part if I don’t mention that there are many members on the forum who feel that you can continue to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date even if you don’t meet the above requirements 

The final decision on whom to believe is yours

Cheers


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can continue to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date only if :
> 1. Your designation remains the same
> 2. You work for the same company
> 3. Your RNR remains unchanged
> ...


Thanks for your detailed response.

Designation, Company & RNR continue to be the same but only the location.

And if I add the location change with new dates in EOI, will there be any effect in DOE ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was a 2 year course and was part of Symbiosis distance learning program since I was not able to attend the full time course.
> 
> ...


Not sure if a distance learning program would be accepted as they clearly state that it should be a full time course
Whether distance learning can be considered full time or not, I have no idea 
I vaguely remember some members posting that their long distance education was accepted

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Not sure if a distance learning program would be accepted as they clearly state that it should be a full time course
> Whether distance learning can be considered full time or not, I have no idea
> I vaguely remember some members posting that their long distance education was accepted
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

thank you for the info. I appreciate it.

Is there any other way to confirm this since i don't want to have the application rejected for this reason or i will not be sure if i should include these certificates or not in my EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> thank you for the info. I appreciate it.
> 
> Is there any other way to confirm this since i don't want to have the application rejected for this reason or i will not be sure if i should include these certificates or not in my EOI?


Have you already completed your skills assessment?
I was under the impression that you are planning to apply to ACS

Cheers


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

*After getting the grant*



FFacs said:


> Very decent of you to write this up, much of it rings true. Regarding costs, I'd also add:
> Have money for the validation trip budgeted from the start. If you're travelling from further and with family members especially. This added another AUD7.5K to my costs. This is a non-negotiable, time limited requirement. If you're waiting 9 months for grant, you may need to book flights with little notice. Waive of IED is for last minute grants only, and even then not guaranteed. I'd also add that people be careful on what they do on the validation trip. Activating Medicare on validation especially could cost you an absolute fortune in the long run if you're a little older.


Hi would you help me with some details about activating the Medicare. I am waiting since October for my grant and it’s feb 2018. Now things have changed for me a bit, I got diagnosed with cancer. On remission now, so I can’t just leave my job and I was thinking I would go for month validate the PR and come back, as I am low on bank balances. So if I get a grant what do you suggest should I go and look for a job after resigning from current job or go for a month activate the or and medical and come back. I was planning to leave my wife there as she has a better prospect of getting a job than me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

goaussie2015 said:


> Hi would you help me with some details about activating the Medicare. I am waiting since October for my grant and it’s feb 2018. Now things have changed for me a bit, I got diagnosed with cancer. On remission now, so I can’t just leave my job and I was thinking I would go for month validate the PR and come back, as I am low on bank balances. So if I get a grant what do you suggest should I go and look for a job after resigning from current job or go for a month activate the or and medical and come back. I was planning to leave my wife there as she has a better prospect of getting a job than me.


Sorry to hear about your cancer
I hope you get cured fully soon

It would be better to have at least one assured income, if you are low on ready cash

I think your plan to activate the PR and return to your existing job while wife stays back and tries to look for a job looks good 
Once she gets it, you can resign and join her and look for a job for yourself 

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Have you already completed your skills assessment?
> I was under the impression that you are planning to apply to ACS
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Not yet. I have my PTE exam in some days ans simultaneously am preparing the required documents.. in the due course, i needed this confirmation, if my PG will be considered, should i include it or not. 

Also, after having the documents certified from a notary, do we still need to contact/get in touch with any MARA agent to upload in skillselect or in later stages of this process?

Sorry to bombard you with questions, since am doing the process myself without any consultants help, am trying to get all the required info.

Thank you in advance.
Pavan


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi,

My experience of 8 years is about to complete. ACS has counted my experience after Jan 2010. So I have given my relevant experience from 1st feb 2010 to 15th Jun 2015 against my first employer. And Second job started from 24th June 2015 to till date. I think I need 9 days more because of gap between 2 Jobs for extra 5 points. Am I correct?

Secondly, would it be updated automatically on EOI submitted on 8th Nov 2017 or I need to do anything on EOI for extra 5 poins?

Lastly, What are the chances of getting invitation with 65 points under 189 category or 70 points under Victoria or new South Wales nomination. Please advise.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Dear Newbienz,

There is this question on the Application form:

"Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?"

Should I select Yes and mention the child's mother's name? Or, since she's traveling with me and part of the application, I can select No?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Newbienz;

Thank you for a great thread! It's refreshing with someone who is level headed and faces the issues with a great moral compass. Especially when it comes to PR/visa questions.

I have a question for you. I can see that you received your grant in 15 days. I also know that you took around 10-12 days to submit all required documents. 

Did those 15 days start after you submitted all documents or did you actually receive it just days after uploading everything? And are those business days or days?

Thank you once more for all the information and answers you contribute to this community!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not yet. I have my PTE exam in some days ans simultaneously am preparing the required documents.. in the due course, i needed this confirmation, if my PG will be considered, should i include it or not.
> 
> ...


Just go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein
The entire PR process is quite simple if you follow basic rules and there is no need to pay any agent


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Go through these videos

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html



Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not yet. I have my PTE exam in some days ans simultaneously am preparing the required documents.. in the due course, i needed this confirmation, if my PG will be considered, should i include it or not.
> 
> ...


There is no harm in attaching the PG degree, if you get advantage of additional points
Maximum they will not consider it.
They can’t penalise you for having done it

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Just go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein
> The entire PR process is quite simple if you follow basic rules and there is no need to pay any agent
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, newbienz. This information will be very helpful.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shallu.bahl said:


> Hi,
> 
> My experience of 8 years is about to complete. ACS has counted my experience after Jan 2010. So I have given my relevant experience from 1st feb 2010 to 15th Jun 2015 against my first employer. And Second job started from 24th June 2015 to till date. I think I need 9 days more because of gap between 2 Jobs for extra 5 points. Am I correct?
> 
> ...


1. Skillselect when it counts the number of days, there have been cases where they have required a few days more to award the additional points for experience 
So wait for 3/4 days beyond your calculations to check if the points have been increased or not

2. If you have left the TO DATE blank, and entered all dates correctly and marked the correct entries as relevant, then you need not do anything from your end

3. I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> There is this question on the Application form:
> 
> ...


I have no idea

Logically speaking you should say YES and give the mother’s name, but do recheck 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Hi Newbienz;
> 
> Thank you for a great thread! It's refreshing with someone who is level headed and faces the issues with a great moral compass. Especially when it comes to PR/visa questions.
> 
> ...


15 odd days after I uploaded my last documents 
I was not participating in a race where I felt the need to time myself

Cheers


----------



## Quizzity (Nov 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Hi Bro, This post is very informative and very helpful. Almost clarified all my EOI doubts. just one last doubt, should I add my master's degree in EOI (it's not relevant to my ANZSCO code and not claiming any points)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Quizzity said:


> Hi Bro, This post is very informative and very helpful. Almost clarified all my EOI doubts. just one last doubt, should I add my master's degree in EOI (it's not relevant to my ANZSCO code and not claiming any points)


You should, unkess the question ask you to submit only relevant education details
Don’t have access to EOI, so can’t recheck 
BEcause any ways you have to declare it in your form 80, so better to maintain uniformity over all documents 

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Just go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein
> The entire PR process is quite simple if you follow basic rules and there is no need to pay any agent
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, newbienz. This information will be very helpful.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Is the designation/grade in Payslip, Roles and Responsibility should match 100% ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Is the designation/grade in Payslip, Roles and Responsibility should match 100% ?


That’s the fine details which I took care of which resulted in me getting th grant in 15 days

How many payslips are different and by how many months will have to be considered 
CAnt give any blanket reply 

Cheers


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

hello sir its a very useful and informative thread ... i have a question i am submitting an application for VIC state nomination so what documents i have to attach with it ? the website says detailed CV , passport , PTE and assessment results in pdf but there is also an option available to upload more documents what should i upload inorder to get the nomination 
secondly VIC state asks for funds proof does it mean Cash only or assets like cars , houses etc can be used ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> hello sir its a very useful and informative thread ... i have a question i am submitting an application for VIC state nomination so what documents i have to attach with it ? the website says detailed CV , passport , PTE and assessment results in pdf but there is also an option available to upload more documents what should i upload inorder to get the nomination
> secondly VIC state asks for funds proof does it mean Cash only or assets like cars , houses etc can be used ?


I would attach all the evidence which I have used for my skills assessment, education , PTEA result, age evidence, job evidence like payslips, it returns, offer letter etc. and above all a very good CV made as per Australian standards and spellings

I would try to give proof for funds in assets like cash, bank balances, fixed deposits, bonds, shares, etc. which can be easily encashed

I would use cars or house, jewellery only as a last resort as they may require valuations report and considerable time to sell

Cheers


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello sir,

I am in the process of lodging my application after the payment of visa fees. So I have a question regarding this stage.
Should we attach as many documents as we can for a particular evidence or we should limit it to just 1 or 2.
Example - For age proof, we can attach Passport, National ID, School leaving certificate as well as Birth certificate. Now, I have all these documents but is it advisable to attach all of them for a single evidence.

Secondly, if I attach Passport as my Age Evidence proof, is it any bad If I attach it as a Travel document as well. This is a silly one but I am just trying to be really cautious.

Thanks in advance!

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Dear Newbienz,

I will be migrating with my spouse "only". In the family members section of EOI, should I say YES to the following question?

*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*

When I choose"NO", I can still select YES to the following question;
*
"Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?"*

The reason I asked is to know whether the first question includes "spouse/partner" or not.

Thank you so much for your reply and help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello sir,
> 
> I am in the process of lodging my application after the payment of visa fees. So I have a question regarding this stage.
> Should we attach as many documents as we can for a particular evidence or we should limit it to just 1 or 2.
> ...


For age proof I gave birth certificate primary and passport secondary evidence 
I attached my current passport again in travel documents also

For job experience I gave tons of evidence.
Offer letter, payslips, PF statement, commendation letters, promotion letters, relieving letters, SD , reference letters, bank statements .
You name it, i gave it
I collated them all logically and methodically and then merged them carefully and uploaded them

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> I will be migrating with my spouse "only". In the family members section of EOI, should I say YES to the following question?
> 
> ...


I gave YES to the first question and YES to the second

I was in the same situation as yours
I was also asked for the numbers of members, don’t know if that question had now been deleted 

Cheers


----------



## AH88 (Jan 21, 2018)

Ausysdhome said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Just go through this list of evidence you can use, and choose the easiest
> ...


Hi Ausysdhome, I am also in the same situation regarding function English proof for my wife. Just wanted to know if 10th and 12th certificates will suffice for the requirement or she should write any English test


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> For age proof I gave birth certificate primary and passport secondary evidence
> I attached my current passport again in travel documents also
> 
> For job experience I gave tons of evidence.
> ...


How many payslips are adequate for one company? Does low salary matter?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haseeb88 said:


> Hi Ausysdhome, I am also in the same situation regarding function English proof for my wife. Just wanted to know if 10th and 12th certificates will suffice for the requirement or she should write any English test


Just simply having a 10th or 12 th certificate will not suffice

She has to get a certificate from the school which satisfies either of the requirements given in my earlier post

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> How many payslips are adequate for one company? Does low salary matter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Fortunately I had saved each of my payslips and all the above documents, so I gave each of them
Forgot to mention Form 16/26AS and tax returns in all countries 

Cheers


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey,

Do we have to provide payslips for ACS deducted experience? I have Form 16’s, offer letter and relieving letter, SD forms for one of the episode (ACS deducted experience). And for another episode in my experience, I lost W2 form for one year(yet again ACS deducted experience) but have SD form. For all the experience, I am claiming points for, I have all the necessary documents. Would it be okay?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello Newbienz,
I applied for skill assessment for my current experience where my designation in actual is Assistant manager biomass purchase but i wrote assistant manager biomass only in my SOS. Will that affect my application later on after getting positive outcome ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> Hey,
> 
> Do we have to provide payslips for ACS deducted experience? I have Form 16’s, offer letter and relieving letter, SD forms for one of the episode (ACS deducted experience). And for another episode in my experience, I lost W2 form for one year(yet again ACS deducted experience) but have SD form. For all the experience, I am claiming points for, I have all the necessary documents. Would it be okay?
> 
> ...


I submitted the same evidence for the period for which I claimed points and for which i did not

If you are missing a document, you can’t help it
As long as it is supplemented with some other evidence nothing to worry about
Try as many as you can , but I understand that everyone cannot have 100% of all documents 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> I applied for skill assessment for my current experience where my designation in actual is Assistant manager biomass purchase but i wrote assistant manager biomass only in my SOS. Will that affect my application later on after getting positive outcome ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have no idea what is SOS

Cheers


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I submitted the same evidence for the period for which I claimed points and for which i did not
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet!!. Thanks.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have no idea what is SOS
> 
> Cheers


Statement of Service


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> I applied for skill assessment for my current experience where my designation in actual is Assistant manager biomass purchase but i wrote assistant manager biomass only in my SOS. Will that affect my application later on after getting positive outcome ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have you already got the skill assessment result ?
If not or even if recently, check if the results can be changed to give your complete title 
Write to EA who is presume did the assessment 

Whether it actually makes a difference or not, I have no idea, because I do not know what work you do, but just saying from a logical point of view, that having your complete title is better in assessment etc.

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you already got the skill assessment result ?
> If not or even if recently, check if the results can be changed to give your complete title
> Write to EA who is presume did the assessment
> 
> ...


i am still waiting for my outcome for occupation Agricultural consultant. 
Story behind all this is that agent intentionally asked me to delete that purchase word which may affect my assessment outcome. 
Am very confused what to do and what not


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> i am still waiting for my outcome for occupation Agricultural consultant.
> Story behind all this is that agent intentionally asked me to delete that purchase word which may affect my assessment outcome.
> Am very confused what to do and what not


I do not know under what circumstances the agent has advised you to delete the word, but I would be very suspicious of his intentions 
He is clearly advising you to,lie knowing fully well that if you speak the truth you may not get a positive result

You have to decide what to do
I am always very truthful in all,in my statements to Immigration and will not hide anything knowingly , and would encourage you to do the same
You may get a positive assessment at this stage and may also get an invite, but during processing of grant, if the CO is able to catch your lie, of which th chances are high, then your application can be cancelled, your visa fees forfeited and impose a 10 year ban on you

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I do not know under what circumstances the agent has advised you to delete the word, but I would be very suspicious of his intentions
> He is clearly advising you to,lie knowing fully well that if you speak the truth you may not get a positive result
> 
> You have to decide what to do
> ...


Thanks for guiding me.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> For job experience I gave tons of evidence.
> Offer letter, payslips, PF statement, commendation letters, promotion letters, relieving letters, SD , reference letters, bank statements .
> You name it, i gave it
> I collated them all logically and methodically and then merged them carefully and uploaded them
> ...


Dear Newbienz,

The job I am still working on now covers 36 months. I will now ask for all the payslips from the HR. Should I request 36 payslips or should I just ask for one payslip for each say 4-month period which corresponds to 9 payslips? The commonsense dictates that the second option will also prove my continuous employment.

The reason I am asking this is that it will cost too much to translate 36 payslips into English.

by the way I have Employment Reference Letter, All Bank Statements that clearly show when and how much I have been paid, and Detailed Social Security Insurance Report.

Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> For age proof I gave birth certificate primary and passport secondary evidence
> 
> I attached my current passport again in travel documents also
> 
> ...




That is amazing. I am also going to follow the same path. Also, I am not claiming any points for work experience. Still, I should provide all the documents right?

Thank you so much for the detailed answer!

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Newbienz,

One of my friends has applied bridging visa and co has asked him to upload pcc and some payslips of.his very first company. He is bit worried that why have co asked the stuff he already uploaded there, is it common or something is up?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> One of my friends has applied bridging visa and co has asked him to upload pcc and some payslips of.his very first company. He is bit worried that why have co asked the stuff he already uploaded there, is it common or something is up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Many times the files get corrupted when uploading

So nothing to be worried about

If possible make a complete new file and upload, in case the file is corrupted at your end.
Use a good quality internet connection for uploading, if possible 

Cheers


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Many times the files get corrupted when uploading
> 
> So nothing to be worried about
> 
> ...



Thanks Mate.. This was for me. i was not able to login my expat account so just changed my password.I had already uploaded but they asked me again and also form 80..
Is this the matter to get bothered?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> Thanks Mate.. This was for me. i was not able to login my expat account so just changed my password.I had already uploaded but they asked me again and also form 80..
> Is this the matter to get bothered?


As I said asking to upload files again is quite common

If you had not uploaded form 80, then it was bound to be asked

If you are asking something else, please rephrase 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> Thanks Mate.. This was for me. i was not able to login my expat account so just changed my password.I had already uploaded but they asked me again and also form 80..
> Is this the matter to get bothered?


Normal. Upload again, sometimes files get corrupted.


----------



## ani486 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi,

I have my college transcripts which I had got from my college in 2014. They are dated as on October 2014. Can I use those transcripts for ACS assessment? Or is there any requirement that as I am going to apply this year, the transcripts must be dated as of 2018?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ani486 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No such requirement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsharma17 (May 25, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

This might seem to be off topic, but i think you could be able to answer my query.

I got my grant 190 NSW last week. But currently i have some opportunity in process for some other country, which i cannot afford to miss due to some prior commitments. I wanted to know that what would be impact on my PR if i go to Australia after 3 years (suppose i validate it before IED)?

Will i be able to work post expiry of 5 years from now? 
if yes, Will i still be eligible for citizenship? suppose i stay in Australia for 4 years after 3 years from now?

Many thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rsharma17 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> This might seem to be off topic, but i think you could be able to answer my query.
> 
> ...


Yes. 

You have to activate your PR by landing before IED.

The rest should be fine.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

but then he will have to go back to australia again before 5 years to reside there permanently. it will be difficult for him to get RRV later on if he didn't stay in australia. right? 


andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> You have to activate your PR by landing before IED.
> 
> The rest should be fine.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

austimmiacnt said:


> but then he will have to go back to australia again before 5 years to reside there permanently. it will be difficult for him to get RRV later on if he didn't stay in australia. right?




He will move perm. After 3 years and then he will spend 4 years to get citizenship, which is totally fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ani486 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my college transcripts which I had got from my college in 2014. They are dated as on October 2014. Can I use those transcripts for ACS assessment? Or is there any requirement that as I am going to apply this year, the transcripts must be dated as of 2018?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Good enough, if they have been kept safely

I also used several year old transcripts 
Just make sure that they are clearly legible and not torn or wrinkled

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsharma17 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> This might seem to be off topic, but i think you could be able to answer my query.
> 
> ...


No problems at all
Activate your PR by entering Australia once within the IED

Then try to stay in Australia for at least 2 years in a 5 year time frame to get a further 5 year RRV. You can spill over the 2 years beyond the 5 year period also, as long as you don’t want to go abroad. You can continue to work as usual

Citizenship also should not be a problem under present rules, but the way Immigration rules are changing, no one can be sure of tomorrow, leave alone the 7-8 year period horizon you have, to get one

Cheers


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi,

Did anyone receive invitation under 190 for Victoria or new South Wales nomination for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST with 70 points including state after Sep 2017? Please advise.


----------



## Shwetha10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi all..Any one applied for skill assessment as agriculture consultant frm vetassess?I need information reg this .pl help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shallu.bahl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone receive invitation under 190 for Victoria or new South Wales nomination for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST with 70 points including state after Sep 2017? Please advise.


Sorry

Don’t keep track of invites occupation wise

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shwetha10 said:


> Hi all..Any one applied for skill assessment as agriculture consultant frm vetassess?I need information reg this .pl help


Post your specific query or doubt.
Give your background for more targeted response 

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Shwetha10 said:


> Hi all..Any one applied for skill assessment as agriculture consultant frm vetassess?I need information reg this .pl help


Yes i have applied recently.
Would be glad to help.

Regards


----------



## Shwetha10 (Feb 5, 2018)

I jus lodged applications as ag consultant thru vetassess. I hav gt bachelor frm agriculture with 8 yrs of experience in same field. Can any one help on the prob points I may get thru vetassess? And ghe current time frame for the result ..


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Shwetha10 said:


> I jus lodged applications as ag consultant thru vetassess. I hav gt bachelor frm agriculture with 8 yrs of experience in same field. Can any one help on the prob points I may get thru vetassess? And ghe current time frame for the result ..


What was your major ? Would you tell something about your RnR ?
If 8 years experience is assessed positively then you will have 15 points whereas time frame is about 12 weeks.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shwetha10 said:


> I jus lodged applications as ag consultant thru vetassess. I hav gt bachelor frm agriculture with 8 yrs of experience in same field. Can any one help on the prob points I may get thru vetassess? And ghe current time frame for the result ..


The current time frame is 10-12 weeks

Cheers


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi Newbeinz,

Please advise on my query. Sorry for asking it again. Do you know if anyone have received invitation under 190 nomination for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST in Victoria or new South Wales with 70 points including state points after Sep 2017. I have submitted my EOI on 8th Nov.


----------



## Shwetha10 (Feb 5, 2018)

I am wrking as agriculture officer in the state government .Though I have experience of 8 yrs as agriculture officer ,i learnt that vet .auth will nt count entire service as experience.is it true ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shallu.bahl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone receive invitation under 190 for Victoria or new South Wales nomination for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST with 70 points including state after Sep 2017? Please advise.




Both have issued, yes. Recently 75+ 5 started to dominate in NSW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Shwetha10 said:


> I am wrking as agriculture officer in the state government .Though I have experience of 8 yrs as agriculture officer ,i learnt that vet .auth will nt count entire service as experience.is it true ??


if your RnR matched 234111 then i do not think they will deduct any experience.
Probation period maybe not counted if any. 

Regards


----------



## Noman212 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Folks, 
Can you please assist me on my query?
Is there any chance to get invite with 70 Point 189 for Software Engineer? 261313..
As current trend of cut off is 75 points.


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello folks. I got my 190 invitation from NSW January 18. I have started filling the forms but I decided to do medicals and biometrics ahead. My wife is pregnant and is due by first week in March, however the panel physician said I need a HAP letter. I don’t know what that means as I’ve searched throughout my immi account. Please help me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mantisandeland said:


> Hello folks. I got my 190 invitation from NSW January 18. I have started filling the forms but I decided to do medicals and biometrics ahead. My wife is pregnant and is due by first week in March, however the panel physician said I need a HAP letter. I don’t know what that means as I’ve searched throughout my immi account. Please help me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the main page of the Immiaccount where the list of all visas are given, you will find health also among them

Look carefully 

Click on that and proceed to enter all the applicant details

Let me know if you still can’t find it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Noman212 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Can you please assist me on my query?
> Is there any chance to get invite with 70 Point 189 for Software Engineer? 261313..
> As current trend of cut off is 75 points.


Sorry

I don’t predict invites

Tony may have helped but I think he is missing from the forum nowadays

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Mantisandeland said:


> Hello folks. I got my 190 invitation from NSW January 18. I have started filling the forms but I decided to do medicals and biometrics ahead. My wife is pregnant and is due by first week in March, however the panel physician said I need a HAP letter. I don’t know what that means as I’ve searched throughout my immi account. Please help me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.
Hi,, what's biometric ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> .
> Hi,, what's biometric ?


Biometric is where they take your finger print or retina scan etc. before issuing a visa

I have not heard of anyone being asked to go through this process for Australia visa

Cheers


----------



## Noman212 (Jun 7, 2016)

Ok thanks, 
Please tag Tony here so that when he will come and see my post then he will able to answer my query.


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Biometric is where they take your finger print or retina scan etc. before issuing a visa
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome to Nigeria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi newbeinz,

As next invitation round is expected in on 7/Feb, would you know what time can one expect invitation email...say in IST? Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi newbeinz,
> 
> As next invitation round is expected in on 7/Feb, would you know what time can one expect invitation email...say in IST? Thanks.
> 
> ...


6.30PM IST onwards 6th February 
Generally it’s over in 15 minutes

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> 6.30PM IST onwards 7th February
> Generally it’s over in 15 minutes
> 
> Cheers




Thanks for your prompt response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi newbeinz,
> 
> As next invitation round is expected in on 7/Feb, would you know what time can one expect invitation email...say in IST? Thanks.
> 
> ...


I think, It happens shortly after Australia midnight. So, it should be around 6:30PM - 7:00PM here in India.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

vincyf1 said:


> I think, It happens shortly after Australia midnight. So, it should be around 6:30PM - 7:00PM here in India.




Oh...so are you saying it would be on 6/Feb 6.30pm IST?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Oh...so are you saying it would be on 6/Feb 6.30pm IST?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vincf1 is correct

It’s today 6.30pm

I was under the impression it’s Monday today


Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Vincf1 is correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, thanks both...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

hey mate ! 
i submitted my application to VIC couple of days ago and today they refused my application saying that MY APPLICATION DID NOT ADEQUATELY DEMONSTRATE MY COMMITMENT TO VICTORIA ???? they didnt ask for commitement letter or anything plus i admitted in my application that i will settle in VIC permanantly ... what do you think can be the reason


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> hey mate !
> i submitted my application to VIC couple of days ago and today they refused my application saying that MY APPLICATION DID NOT ADEQUATELY DEMONSTRATE MY COMMITMENT TO VICTORIA ???? they didnt ask for commitement letter or anything plus i admitted in my application that i will settle in VIC permanantly ... what do you think can be the reason


Did you say YES to a question wherein you were asked if you have applied to any other state ?

Cheers


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did you say YES to a question wherein you were asked if you have applied to any other state ?
> 
> Cheers


the question was have you submitted an application for nomination to any other state and i answered NO because i didnt. Except thr EOI for VIC Yes i have a separate 189-190NSW EOI in the pool maybe that is the reason ???


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

Have an Pre-Invite for VIC, can you please let me know how to proceed and what all documents are needed to submit with them...

Your Help and guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi NewBenz/Tony

Have a Pre-Invite for VIC, can seniors please let me know how to proceed and what all documents are needed to submit with them...

Your Help and guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

I have understood from other threads below docs are needed for VIC pre-invite


1. Skilled Declaration (4 pages which can be filled in the word document you get when you click on the link. Fill the details, print, sign and date, scan and keep ready)
2. CV: As Audrey mentioned you can get the format online. Reverse chronological order, can be a mix of the RnR items with some of the specific tasks using the skills you mention. (Again can be found on the live in melbourne website. Search for CV)
3. Skills Assessment Letter from ACS
4. Report of PTE/IELTS or the english test you had taken

Anything missing? Do we need to submit proofs for Funds in pre-invite? What is VIC-Letter of Commitment?

Kindly help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> the question was have you submitted an application for nomination to any other state and i answered NO because i didnt. Except thr EOI for VIC Yes i have a separate 189-190NSW EOI in the pool maybe that is the reason ???


If you do not have any relative in Australia, then that looks to be the only probability 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> I have understood from other threads below docs are needed for VIC pre-invite
> 
> ...


Documents are sufficient 

In the CV you can add a last para again reiterating that you commit that you and your dependent will be living in VIC for at least 2 years
Make sure that you spell check the CV with Australian spellings and not US
Also give a CV atleast 3.5 pages but not more then 4 pages
Make it attractive and interesting to read

The commitment is already a part of the declaration which anyways you are signing

Funds evidence is not required, till specifically asked for

Cheers


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you do not have any relative in Australia, then that looks to be the only probability
> 
> Cheers


i have my sister and cousins living in NSW maybe that is the reason and i had to mention them in one of the questions in the application.
i have emailed them to review my application and that i can provide a commitement letter that too on a legal page stating that i will establish myself in VIC permanantly. Lets see whether they reconsider it or not.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey Newbienz,


What did you answered for the question:

Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or
organisation in Australia?


I am assuming you were working here on a work visa prior to your PR.


I am working on a 457 work visa currently. What should I answer to this?

THanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mantisandeland said:


> Hello folks. I got my 190 invitation from NSW January 18. I have started filling the forms but I decided to do medicals and biometrics ahead. My wife is pregnant and is due by first week in March, however the panel physician said I need a HAP letter. I don’t know what that means as I’ve searched throughout my immi account. Please help me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Google my health declarations and generate a hap id


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> hey mate !
> i submitted my application to VIC couple of days ago and today they refused my application saying that MY APPLICATION DID NOT ADEQUATELY DEMONSTRATE MY COMMITMENT TO VICTORIA ???? they didnt ask for commitement letter or anything plus i admitted in my application that i will settle in VIC permanantly ... what do you think can be the reason


Is that the only reason they gave for rejection? 
Do you have multiple active EOIs and did you declare this in the VIC nomination application? 
Did you not receive an email from smp.applications ID asking for commitment letter? Please check your spam folder as well.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Is that the only reason they gave for rejection?
> Do you have multiple active EOIs and did you declare this in the VIC nomination application?
> Did you not receive an email from smp.applications ID asking for commitment letter? Please check your spam folder as well.


1.yes it was the only reason for rejection.
2.yes i have one other active EOI for 189 and 190NSW. i havent declare it because while submiting my application they asked me whether i have submitted application for nomination for any other state i answered NO because i havent recieved any pre-invite from NSW to submit application for nomination 
3. i didnt recieve any email for commitment letter.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> 1.yes it was the only reason for rejection.
> 2.yes i have one other active EOI for 189 and 190NSW. i havent declare it because while submiting my application they asked me whether i have submitted application for nomination for any other state i answered NO because i havent recieved any pre-invite from NSW to submit application for nomination
> 3. i didnt recieve any email for commitment letter.


In that case, You having multiple EOIs might be the reason for rejection. The fact that you did not declare this information might have resulted in this. Ofcourse, I cannot confirm this for sure. But, based on your answers to other questions, it leads me to make this conclusion. 

I have seen a few comments on the forum where they have mentioned that the States may be able to view information about the number of EOIs lodged based on passport information used during setting up of EOI. 

I may be wrong too. Anyway, experts can confirm on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> i have my sister and cousins living in NSW maybe that is the reason and i had to mention them in one of the questions in the application.
> i have emailed them to review my application and that i can provide a commitement letter that too on a legal page stating that i will establish myself in VIC permanantly. Lets see whether they reconsider it or not.:fingerscrossed:


There you are
If an applicant has a relative living in another state, and that too NSW, then his chances of settling their are high
Of course you had no option but to declare that.

I doubt that they will reconsider their decision, so better plan the alternative course of action 

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

sam99a said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> 
> What did you answered for the question:
> ...


Bumping it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> 
> What did you answered for the question:
> ...


I gave the name of the company I was working for under 457 in my application 
For spouse, she showed her own funds

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> In that case, You having multiple EOIs might be the reason for rejection. The fact that you did not declare this information might have resulted in this. Ofcourse, I cannot confirm this for sure. But, based on your answers to other questions, it leads me to make this conclusion.
> 
> I have seen a few comments on the forum where they have mentioned that the States may be able to view information about the number of EOIs lodged based on passport information used during setting up of EOI.
> 
> I may be wrong too. Anyway, experts can confirm on this.


You missed his previous post
He has a sister and cousin living in NSW which he has rightly declared in his application 

I think that led to the rejection in such s short period

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Newbienz,
> ...



Thanks for letting me know. Sorry I forgot to mention that this was in form 80, one of the last questions. But I guess you have already figured that out.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

sam99a said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > sam99a said:
> ...



One not thing. My spouse is also working over here in a different company than mine but she's on my dependant Visa. So for her would the sponsoring details be same as mine?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> In that case, You having multiple EOIs might be the reason for rejection. The fact that you did not declare this information might have resulted in this. Ofcourse, I cannot confirm this for sure. But, based on your answers to other questions, it leads me to make this conclusion.
> 
> I have seen a few comments on the forum where they have mentioned that the States may be able to view information about the number of EOIs lodged based on passport information used during setting up of EOI.
> 
> I may be wrong too. Anyway, experts can confirm on this.


*@newbienz*

Need your opinion on this. 
Does the State have access to SkillSelect to looks for number of EOIs lodged? Wondering if they can reject an application based on this.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You missed his previous post
> He has a sister and cousin living in NSW which he has rightly declared in his application
> 
> I think that led to the rejection in such s short period
> ...


From what I know, having a blood relative does not directly constitute Nomination Rejection. 

I mean, they do not want to be prejudiced here, because it may so happen that the candidate may not have any jobs or have very few jobs available that matches his skill in NSW but has a high market demand in VIC. 

Don't they generally give candidates a chance to explain their reason for application even though he\she has a blood relative in another state? 

So, my opinion was, the fact he gave incorrect information about his other active EOIs may have led to his nomination rejection. 

Do correct me if my reasoning is not justifiable above.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> One not thing. My spouse is also working over here in a different company than mine but she's on my dependant Visa. So for her would the sponsoring details be same as mine?


I showed my spouse independent of my company

In yiur case also she has to show on the basis of her association, the name of the company she is working for.
Nothing to do with your company at all

I am presuming that your company is not sponsoring the 189 visa

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> *@newbienz*
> 
> Need your opinion on this.
> Does the State have access to SkillSelect to looks for number of EOIs lodged? Wondering if they can reject an application based on this.


I have also wondered in the past.
The only hurdle is that Skillselect is under the federal government.

But you never know if they have given them the access.
If you have access to the database, then it’s childs play to check how many EOIs a particular applicant has in the system through his passport number

We can only wonder and speculate 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> From what I know, having a blood relative does not directly constitute Nomination Rejection.
> 
> I mean, they do not want to be prejudiced here, because it may so happen that the candidate may not have any jobs or have very few jobs available that matches his skill in NSW but has a high market demand in VIC.
> 
> ...


Tell me one thing Vinay
Why would they take a risk with such a candidate?
They have 100 applicants for each slot
So they would rather give to some one they have to least worry about settling somewhere else especially in a state like NSW, which is a direct competitor to VIC

The job availability in NSW and VIC is almost identical in all respects, in which ever field you take 
It’s just like Bangalore and Hyderabad if I may give an analogy

In my opinion their action is practical no matter how unfair it is to the applicant.

As far as reason is concerned what explanation can they ask from the applicant, which will satisfy them ?

Anyways we can rave and rant all we want, but have to accept their decision with our heads bowed

I also concur with you that he should have answered truthfully about his other EOI and this also may be the reason cannot be ruled out
Let it be a lesson to others who are trying to game the system

Cheers


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There you are
> If an applicant has a relative living in another state, and that too NSW, then his chances of settling their are high
> Of course you had no option but to declare that.
> 
> ...


well lets see ... do you think that i should suspend my other 190NSW eoi meanwhile ? have anyone reported here or in your knowledge that the VIC nominated/accepted the application after the applicant emailed them to review ??


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have also wondered in the past.
> The only hurdle is that Skillselect is under the federal government.
> 
> But you never know if they have given them the access.
> ...


Yes. I agree. 

My thought was that, DIBP will have provided access to States. The reason why I speculate this is, I received confirmation on my VIC Nomination Approval and ITA Emails within a few seconds of each other. 

So, I believe they can approve an EOI for nomination directly on SkillSelect. And, if they can approve, they should be able to search as well.

Lots of speculations here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> well lets see ... do you think that i should suspend my other 190NSW eoi meanwhile ? have anyone reported here or in your knowledge that the VIC nominated/accepted the application after the applicant emailed them to review ??


All the members who asked for review recently were replied that it’s final and not subject to review
And quite a few have been refused recently 

If I were in your shoes I would not suspend th NSW EOI, as that may be the last lifeline

Cheers


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Tell me one thing Vinay
> Why would they take a risk with such a candidate?
> They have 100 applicants for each slot
> So they would rather give to some one they have to least worry about settling somewhere else especially in a state like NSW, which is a direct competitor to VIC
> ...


sir, i would have declared my other EOI if the question was about EOI, Infact, the question was about the submission of nomination application to any other state. According to my knowledge NSW190 EOI is not the application for nomination ... the application of nomination is submitted after the pre-invite incase of NSW. That is why i answered NO. i dont know what to do now  they rejected my application in just one day


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Tell me one thing Vinay
> Why would they take a risk with such a candidate?
> They have 100 applicants for each slot
> So they would rather give to some one they have to least worry about settling somewhere else especially in a state like NSW, which is a direct competitor to VIC
> ...


Yeah. What you said makes much sense. 
They will probably be practical by rejecting people and giving opportunity to those who have high chances of moving to VIC.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Yes. I agree.
> 
> My thought was that, DIBP will have provided access to States. The reason why I speculate this is, I received confirmation on my VIC Nomination Approval and ITA Emails within a few seconds of each other.
> 
> ...


Nope
The states have access the database of all those applicants who have chosen them obviously, otherwise how would they invite them.
So when they give them the final invite they just tick the relevant box, I presume 


This does not mean that compulsorily that will have access to databases of other states as well

It’s just a code of line which can prevent or facilitate it.
So we are back to square one of speculating again 

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> The states have access the database of all those applicants who have chosen them obviously, otherwise how would they invite them.
> 
> ...




Yeah there can never be a right or wrong answer. Just a discussion. Our applications are at the discretion of the states and their decisions anyway. Nothing much can be done about it.

Thanks for your views buddy!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> sir, i would have declared my other EOI if the question was about EOI, Infact, the question was about the submission of nomination application to any other state. According to my knowledge NSW190 EOI is not the application for nomination ... the application of nomination is submitted after the pre-invite incase of NSW. That is why i answered NO. i dont know what to do now  they rejected my application in just one day




As I said, I may be wrong here. We are just speculating. 

@newbienz also pointed out possible reason.

You cannot do anything about this rejection. However, you can wait for 6 months and apply again to VIC. Meanwhile, you should stand a high chance with NSW or 189 if your points are high. 

All the Best!


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> i have my sister and cousins living in NSW maybe that is the reason and i had to mention them in one of the questions in the application.
> 
> i have emailed them to review my application and that i can provide a commitement letter that too on a legal page stating that i will establish myself in VIC permanantly. Lets see whether they reconsider it or not.:fingerscrossed:




Actually states take commitment letter very seriously. For example if you have relative in NSW and you are applying for ACT state nomination, ACT may reject your application on the grounds of strong ties with other state. This has happened recently with couple of people I know very closely. If you have relative in any particular state , always apply in the same state as it will establish close ties and high chances of getting nomination. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

It is really sad what happened with this Victoria application rejected. I understand that the state tries to protect and invite the most commited candidate but in this case they really played mean. I hope you can ask for clarification of your case and prove them wrong.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> It is really sad what happened with this Victoria application rejected. I understand that the state tries to protect and invite the most commited candidate but in this case they really played mean. I hope you can ask for clarification of your case and prove them wrong.


Unfortunately, States do not give an opportunity to review an application.


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I have collected all the documents that are required to submit for NSW nomination. But one thing is still haunting me. Please clarify my below doubts.

1. My designation got changed on 01/01/2018 and this was after the ACS assessment, which was done in 2016.
2. My experience points got increased from 0 to 5. on 30/1/2018.
3. I got the invite to apply for NSW nomination on 02/02/2018. 
4. Now the issues is, i didn't changed my designation on the EOI and got the invite to apply for nomination. I cant update anything on EOI as after Pre-invite you cant update any claims on the EOI.
5. The designation on the EOI is same as it is in my ACS.

I have got all the documents to showcase my Exp, my roles and responsibility remains unchanged. I got the same roles and responsibilities on companies letter head today with new designation.

I am in the same company for all my 5 years.

Experts please help.


----------



## ani486 (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for your prompt reply. Oh yes..my transcripts are in perfect condition.

Thanks once again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have collected all the documents that are required to submit for NSW nomination. But one thing is still haunting me. Please clarify my below doubts.
> 
> ...


1. What was the old designation and what is the new designation?
4. EOI does not get locked just after the preinvite as far as I know.
Are you sure you cannot edit the EOI ?


Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Newbienz,

I finally got invite for 189 in 7/Feb round. Thanks for your help to answer our queries.

During skill assessment with ACS, for my current company I had submitted a reference letter given by my colleague.

Now to show proof of Skilled employment with visa application, apart from payslips, ITR etc. for Employment References, I am sure my company HR will not entertain my request for an experience certificate. I am planning to attach the same letter given by my colleague. What else should I attach to make my case tight?

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Paystubs, tax docs, contracts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Paystubs, tax docs, contracts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks a lot for your prompt answer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I finally got invite for 189 in 7/Feb round. Thanks for your help to answer our queries.
> 
> ...


You are mixing the terms I think

Are you sure you got an Reference letter and not a SD .?
Reference letter is issued by the company on its letterhead

Is that what you have got ?

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I finally got invite for 189 in 7/Feb round. Thanks for your help to answer our queries.
> 
> ...


Form 16
Form 26as
All letter like promotion, hike, certificate of recognition etc. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> You are mixing the terms I think
> 
> Are you sure you got an Reference letter and not a SD .?
> Reference letter is issued by the company on its letterhead
> ...


You are right. I submitted an SD (given by my colleague) to ACS. I did not get Reference Letter from my company. Also I don't want to ask as it might jeopardize my current assignment; and I know very well that our company HR will not give as many people have tried in past.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

any 887 updates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

smaikap said:


> Form 16
> Form 26as
> All letter like promotion, hike, certificate of recognition etc.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks...I have everything except for the Reference letter on company letter head as my company refuses to give one


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I finally got invite for 189 in 7/Feb round. Thanks for your help to answer our queries.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your invite
I am glad my experience helped you 

These are what I added

Salary slips
PF statement
Banks statement in which the salary was credited
Form 16/26AS/ IT assessment orders
Any work related commendation letter you have got or can arrange from the company or a big client

I Did not give only partial payslips as advocated by the others
I gave each and every of the above document in full which I had

This notion that too many documents delay your processing is bunkum spread by those who don’t have records to give

I believed and followed that any document which establishes your RnR or employment as genuine should be attached , and the results are there for all to see

As you have used an SD for the current job also, in your case it becomes that much important that you make a watertight case



Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Congratulations on your invite
> I am glad my experience helped you
> 
> These are what I added
> ...


Thanks !

Thanks for your detailed answer. I would do the same, put each and every document I can to support my employment; will post my experience of how it goes...


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > One not thing. My spouse is also working over here in a different company than mine but she's on my dependant Visa. So for her would the sponsoring details be same as mine?
> ...


I think there's a bit of confusion. Sorry if I was not clear enough.

Me and my spouse both are working. I'm on a 457 visa sponsored by my company. My spouse also has the 457 but as she's my dependant, on her 457 grant letter the sponsoring company is my company only. Even though she's working for a different company.

Now, my question was that whether or not we have to answer that question? Cause it looks more like for people who are going for company sponsored Visa 186. Most of my colleagues have answered that as No even though they are working here on 457.

Now if we do need to answer, the answer should be same for me and my wife I presume?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> I think there's a bit of confusion. Sorry if I was not clear enough
> 
> 
> Me and my spouse both are working. I'm on a 457 visa sponsored by my company. My spouse also has the 457 but as she's my dependant, on her 457 grant letter the sponsoring company is my company only. Even though she's working for a different company.
> ...


There is no confusion 
I was in the same boat as you are today, as I was also on 457
I faced the same dilemma

The description also asks for companies you are associated with in the same question
Has it been only sponsored, then your apprehension was justified and the answer should have been NO as your colleague have given

But as it asks the details of all companies even with which you are associated, I gave the name of my employer
As my wife is not associated directly with my company but with her employer, she gave her employer name

This is the logic I used and filled the form and did not face any problems 

You can decide what to do

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi bro

How are you?

Just want some clarification, would be grateful to you:

I got assessed by acs last year in Jan. I worked for 2 companies. 

1st company 3 yrs7 mths (2 yrs deducted)

2nd company 2 yrs 11 months( i workd more 6 months in this one?

As i have 3.5 years of exp ( 6 months not assessed by acs) in second firm, i want to claim this exp only not 1.7 yrs from first one, is it possible or i have to claim 1.7 yers too along with 3.5 years?

Thank you in advance

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi bro
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


No technical problem at all
You just mark the entire 3.7 years as NON relevant when entering in the EOI.
You will be claiming points only for the 2nd company 

I am just wondering if it would raise a red flag to the CO that why an applicant would not claim points for 1.7 years for which he was eligible as per ACS assessment and even get 5 points more 

Moreover as per me, just by not claiming points, does not give you Immunity from any questions from the CO for this period

You may still have to satisfy the CO that the employment was genuine as it was used for AQF during assessment 

That’s precisely why I gave the same level of evidence for the period I did not claim points for as i did for which I claimed 

But it would be fair to tell you that some members have different views

Whose experience you will follow is entirely your decision 

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > I think there's a bit of confusion. Sorry if I was not clear enough
> ...



Thanks for your reply. 

I'm assuming your wife had a separate 457 visa sponsored by her company? And not a dependant visa sponsored by yours?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I'm assuming your wife had a separate 457 visa sponsored by her company? And not a dependant visa sponsored by yours?


Nope.
She had a dependent visa issued with me
She took the job after reaching Australia , but before applying for 189

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply.
> ...



See mine is also the same case. But what I don't understand in your case is that even when your wife started working in Australia, her visa would still remain a visa sponsored by your company cause she's your dependant. In this case, you both would've ideally listed your company only as the sponser company in form 80. 

Unless of course, are your saying you've gotten the sponser company changed for your wife's Visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> See mine is also the same case. But what I don't understand in your case is that even when your wife started working in Australia, her visa would still remain a visa sponsored by your company cause she's your dependant. In this case, you both would've ideally listed your company only as the sponser company in form 80.
> 
> Unless of course, are your saying you've gotten the sponser company changed for your wife's Visa?


She already had a dependent visa free to work legally anywhere so why would her employer get a fresh visa !

Your logic and my logic are different 
You are looking at the sponsorship angle, which I did not consider necessary , as my 189 is not being sponsored by my company

I have given the name of my company simply because I am associated with it

Similarly my wife has also given her employer name as she was associated with it

This is correct or wrong you can decide for yourself, but I can only tell you what I did

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > See mine is also the same case. But what I don't understand in your case is that even when your wife started working in Australia, her visa would still remain a visa sponsored by your company cause she's your dependant. In this case, you both would've ideally listed your company only as the sponser company in form 80.
> ...


Yes. I was only looking at the sponsership angle. I got what you're saying. The question also asks about association and not only about sponsership. So I can write both companies separately. 

Thanks. I think it's clear to me now what to do.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> It is really sad what happened with this Victoria application rejected. I understand that the state tries to protect and invite the most commited candidate but in this case they really played mean. I hope you can ask for clarification of your case and prove them wrong.


yeah i emailed them to review my application yesterday with commitment letter to establish myself in VIC permanantly but they refused again today and said that I HAVE STRONG FAMILY TIES IN NSW as my sister and cousin live there so the decision remained unchanged.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There you are
> If an applicant has a relative living in another state, and that too NSW, then his chances of settling their are high
> Of course you had no option but to declare that.
> 
> ...


you were right mate ... they refused my application again because of strong family ties in NSW


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

That is why some people choose not to give the details even if they have any ties in the other state. There was another person who had applied on the 25th of Jan in the evening, (As per Australian time it was between 12AM and 1AM I guess), had mentioned about this sister-in-law (no option for the same so selected sister) and on Monday 29th Jan morning around 9AM he got a rejection letter with the regular message.


----------



## vishalM (Nov 16, 2017)

HI

I received Invite yesterday , 189 , Software Engineer. I had generated HAP ID before receiving invite and now while filing for the visa ,It is asking if I had appeared for an examination and the HAP ID for same . My Test is due on 15th of Feb , what should I fill in ? Shall I wait for visa lodgment after the test or let them generate ID for me?

Thank You


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

vishalM said:


> HI
> 
> I received Invite yesterday , 189 , Software Engineer. I had generated HAP ID before receiving invite and now while filing for the visa ,It is asking if I had appeared for an examination and the HAP ID for same . My Test is due on 15th of Feb , what should I fill in ? Shall I wait for visa lodgment after the test or let them generate ID for me?
> 
> Thank You


Would suggest you to wait and not to rush. you have 60 calendar days to complete the application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> yeah i emailed them to review my application yesterday with commitment letter to establish myself in VIC permanantly but they refused again today and said that I HAVE STRONG FAMILY TIES IN NSW as my sister and cousin live there so the decision remained unchanged.


Can’t help it
I was apprehensive of that only and it had been proved correct
Concentrate on NSW

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> That is why some people choose not to give the details even if they have any ties in the other state. There was another person who had applied on the 25th of Jan in the evening, (As per Australian time it was between 12AM and 1AM I guess), had mentioned about this sister-in-law (no option for the same so selected sister) and on Monday 29th Jan morning around 9AM he got a rejection letter with the regular message.


Th other relative has given the applicant details in their Form 80

So in future also if it is caught you lied then the consequences can be disastrous 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishalM said:


> HI
> 
> I received Invite yesterday , 189 , Software Engineer. I had generated HAP ID before receiving invite and now while filing for the visa ,It is asking if I had appeared for an examination and the HAP ID for same . My Test is due on 15th of Feb , what should I fill in ? Shall I wait for visa lodgment after the test or let them generate ID for me?
> 
> Thank You


If I were in your shoes, I would complete the medical test and then only submit the application 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> That is why some people choose not to give the details even if they have any ties in the other state. There was another person who had applied on the 25th of Jan in the evening, (As per Australian time it was between 12AM and 1AM I guess), had mentioned about this sister-in-law (no option for the same so selected sister) and on Monday 29th Jan morning around 9AM he got a rejection letter with the regular message.




As per newbienz above + lying on application is a reason for refusal and a ban. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> As per newbienz above + lying on application is a reason for refusal and a ban.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s correct 
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Cheers


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Below are few points from the NSW mail to apply for nomination :

*3. This invitation is based on the information contained in your unique EOI (identified above) at the time you were selected by NSW for invitation. Before you lodge a nomination application, please ensure all the information in your EOI, particularly the claimed points, is correct. You must provide evidence with your application to support all the claims in your EOI when you were selected and invited by NSW.

You should not lodge an application if the information in your EOI is incorrect and affects your claims. If you overstated your points claims in your EOI, and either make different claims in your application or change the claims in your EOI after receiving this invitation, your application will likely be declined.

4. This invitation is not transferable, and you should not share this email or the link in this email with anyone other than your authorised representative. NSW will not accept applications from uninvited candidates, or from invited candidates who have shared their invitation.

5. Being invited by NSW does not guarantee that your nomination application will be approved. In order to be eligible for NSW nomination, you must show that the information you provide in the application:

is consistent with the information in your EOI at the time of this invitation;
meets all relevant NSW nomination requirements; and
is supported by evidence.*


Does this indicate that we cant update anything on the EOI after we receive Pre invite ??
Or is it just talking about being consistent with information effecting the points. ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Below are few points from the NSW mail to apply for nomination :
> 
> *3. This invitation is based on the information contained in your unique EOI (identified above) at the time you were selected by NSW for invitation. Before you lodge a nomination application, please ensure all the information in your EOI, particularly the claimed points, is correct. You must provide evidence with your application to support all the claims in your EOI when you were selected and invited by NSW.
> 
> ...


It would depend on what you intend to change and why

Preferably there should be no changes after the pre invite

Cheers


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

newbienz said:


> It would depend on what you intend to change and why
> 
> Preferably there should be no changes after the pre invite
> 
> Cheers


I want to update my designation details, that got changed on 01/01/2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission0z said:


> I want to update my designation details, that got changed on 01/01/2018.


Drop a quick email to NSW and ask for their permission to update the same

I am sure they will give you the go ahead, especially if it is a routine promotion

Cheers


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Drop a quick email to NSW and ask for their permission to update the same
> 
> I am sure they will give you the go ahead, especially if it is a routine promotion
> 
> Cheers


Not a Routine promotion, Company went through some restructuring.

Same roles and respo, same manager, same team, i got the roles and respo on letter head also with new designation. 

Should i still reach out to NSW ?


----------



## vishalM (Nov 16, 2017)

HI , I have one more query . Acs clubbed my 2 experiences ( SW Engineer and SW Program Manager ) in 1 as SW Program Manager, I followed the same in my EOI. Now should I split it as actual for visa lodgment or follow same as ACS and EOI.

Thank You


----------



## KK12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi friend 
I am electrical engineer and my points are:
Degree electrical engineer: 15
Age: 30
Pte :10
Total 55 points without state.

I have the following questions.

(1) If I submit my EOI for 489 NSW as a electrical engineer for Orana / far south coast or Murray how much time it will take for me to be invited.

(2) If I got the nomination for 489 NSW and received the visa as 489 as well after some time which is temporary regional visa .
So by that time if my points increase as I am improving my english so then Can I apply for 189 or 190 nomination while having visa of 489 by that time?

Currently I am in Sydney under 476 temporary visa and my visa is expiring on September 2018


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Here I am, getting my basics right. Just want to make sure the difference between 189 and 190 while filling EOI is selecting a specific state from "*Preferred locations within Australia" *drop down.

Also, I should only be selecting the check box , *"Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)"* and not the *"Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional)"*

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Not a Routine promotion, Company went through some restructuring.
> 
> Same roles and respo, same manager, same team, i got the roles and respo on letter head also with new designation.
> 
> Should i still reach out to NSW ?


If I were in your shoes I would 
Explain the situation clearly that nothing changed I.e. your RNR team etc.
Apologies for not amending the EOI earlier
Attach the RNR letter in the email

I am sure they will give you the go ahead

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishalM said:


> HI , I have one more query . Acs clubbed my 2 experiences ( SW Engineer and SW Program Manager ) in 1 as SW Program Manager, I followed the same in my EOI. Now should I split it as actual for visa lodgment or follow same as ACS and EOI.
> 
> Thank You


It would have been better, if you would have split it in the EOI 
But what is done is done

But I would split it in the visa lodgement and form 80/1221 so that it matches the payslips etc

ACS has clarified to another member that in many cases, they do not split the various designation in a company, if the location remain unchanged in their assessment order

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KK12 said:


> Hi friend
> I am electrical engineer and my points are:
> Degree electrical engineer: 15
> Age: 30
> ...


1. I don’t predict invites
2. You are free to apply for 189/190 at any point of time even if you hold a valid 489

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> Here I am, getting my basics right. Just want to make sure the difference between 189 and 190 while filling EOI is selecting a specific state from "*Preferred locations within Australia" *drop down.
> 
> Also, I should only be selecting the check box , *"Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)"* and not the *"Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional)"*
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


1. Correct. Choose the state you want to apply for under 190
If applying only 189, then under 190 you don’t have to do anything 
Just in case applying both 189/190 then most members don’t do it in the same EOI.
They lodge separate EOI for 189 and then 1 each for every state


2. 489 is only for those who are willing to live and work in regional parts of Australia, which i am presuming you are not, so tick 190 only ( 489 is also valid for only 4 years)

Cheers


----------



## vishalM (Nov 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It would have been better, if you would have split it in the EOI
> But what is done is done
> 
> But I would split it in the visa lodgement and form 80/1221 so that it matches the payslips etc
> ...


Thank You


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Need your help - in my EOI dated 5th december - I have marked relevant experience from 1st July 2010 but my ACS says "after July 2010". Now if I make the change from 1st July 2010 to 1st Aug 2010 will it change my date of submission? my points do not change. I am worried - please can you help me?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Need your help - in my EOI dated 5th december - I have marked relevant experience from 1st July 2010 but my ACS says "after July 2010". Now if I make the change from 1st July 2010 to 1st Aug 2010 will it change my date of submission? my points do not change. I am worried - please can you help me?


As your points are not changing , the date of effect will not change

Date of submission, never changes no matter what you do
Date of editing will change, but has no effect on calculations for invites

It is the date of effect which is important and that will not change in your case

Moreover, it is immaterial whether your points will change or not, as you have no alternative but to do it 

So do it ASAP and stop worrying 

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As your points are not changing , the date of effect will not change
> 
> Date of submission, never changes no matter what you do
> Date of editing will change, but has no effect on calculations for invites
> ...


Thanks buddy -I did the changes and DOE hasnt changed, like you said. Yes, I would need to make the changes, irrespective. Waiting for the invite....this is so nail-bitingly irritating experience....


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

link2pavan said:


> Thank you very much, newbienz. This information will be very helpful.


Hi Newbienz,

Am back with one more question.

Though am still preparing for PTE-A exam, am preparing the docs simultaneously. In this regard my question is when we provide the educational certificates, is it enough we provide ACS with only passed marks sheets or should we provide even the marks sheet in which we have flunked.

Thanks in advance.
Pavan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Am back with one more question.
> 
> ...


You provide each semester marksheets in which you have passed in all subjects , if possible

Actually never failed so actually have no idea how the system works
Whether you get a separate marksheet for only the subject in which you failed, or is it a combined Marksheet

I doubt if you will actually get somebody on the forum who has failed in a subject

So unless you give more details on how the process works, members may not be able to help,you

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You provide each semester marksheets in which you have passed in all subjects , if possible
> 
> Actually never failed so actually have no idea how the system works
> Whether you get a separate marksheet for only the subject in which you failed, or is it a combined Marksheet
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

This is an embarrassing moment for me. However, I look forward towards the future.
Yes, mt first year degree marks sheet shows as flunked in one subject and in result section shows as 'Fails'. However, I have completed the course, but some marks sheet shows as Fails and then as Pass or Completed after I passed those subjects.

Can I provide only those sheets which shows as passed or completed and I have the degree certificate as well which proves the completion of the course.

Regards
Pavan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> This is an embarrassing moment for me. However, I look forward towards the future.
> Yes, mt first year degree marks sheet shows as flunked in one subject and in result section shows as 'Fails'. However, I have completed the course, but some marks sheet shows as Fails and then as Pass or Completed after I passed those subjects.
> ...


There is nothing to be embarrassed about
You have to provide at least 8 semester marksheets, one for each semester

So do you have a passed in all subjects marksheet for each semester ?
If not in single marksheet, then for that semester, give multiple marksheets

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There is nothing to be embarrassed about
> You have to provide at least 8 semester marksheets, one for each semester
> 
> So do you have a passed in all subjects marksheet for each semester ?
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

I did B.Sc(Computer science) which was a 3 year course. I have different marks sheet for 3 years out of which only final year marks sheet shows as all the subjects as passed as I completed that in single attempt, apart from that my first and second year marks sheet shows as failed and then another marks sheet after I passed the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I did B.Sc(Computer science) which was a 3 year course. I have different marks sheet for 3 years out of which only final year marks sheet shows as all the subjects as passed as I completed that in single attempt, apart from that my first and second year marks sheet shows as failed and then another marks sheet after I passed the same.


The 2nd marksheet for the years in which you failed, does it show all the subjects you studied in that year and that you passed in all of them ?
Or does it show only those subjects for which you reappeared?

How any years experience do you have ?

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The 2nd marksheet for the years in which you failed, does it show all the subjects you studied in that year and that you passed in all of them ?
> Or does it show only those subjects for which you reappeared?
> 
> How any years experience do you have ?
> ...


It shows only the ones which I reappeared.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> It shows only the ones which I reappeared.


Then I don’t understand, where is the confusion ?

You will have to give all the marksheets

How much experience do you have ?

What I am suggesting is totally based on logic and I have no previous member experience to rely on

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The 2nd marksheet for the years in which you failed, does it show all the subjects you studied in that year and that you passed in all of them ?
> Or does it show only those subjects for which you reappeared?
> 
> How any years experience do you have ?
> ...


I have 8+ years experience in IT industry as Support specialist and Systems Analyst(Different designations in 2 different companies)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> I have 8+ years experience in IT industry as Support specialist and Systems Analyst(Different designations in 2 different companies)


If I guess, Most probably 5 years will be deducted from the experience and probably your degree will be assessed as diploma

So you get 5 points for experience and 10 points for degree

Have you completed the English test ?
Post your Points table

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Then I don’t understand, where is the confusion ?
> 
> You will have to give all the marksheets
> 
> ...


My confusion was should i provide all the failed marks sheet as well or only provide the ones which shows I completed the 1st, 2nd and 3rd year after completing the failed ones as well.

My concern was that showing all the marks sheets including the failed ones would create chances of rejection at ACS process.

Correct if am wrong.


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I guess, Most probably 5 years will be deducted from the experience and probably your degree will be assessed as diploma
> 
> So you get 5 points for experience and 10 points for degree
> 
> ...


My PTE test is on March 5th.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

link2pavan said:


> It shows only the ones which I reappeared.


hi,

Just to add -

You should provide all the marksheets. Say you failed in a subject in first year and then passed it in second year, so in second year you may have 2 marksheets...submit both. ACS will figure it out. You will not believe that ACS checks all the subjects to map it to your work experience. For e.g. if one has passed computer engineering in days when there was no Big Data/Hadoop and now your experience shows Hadoop ACS deducts 4 years. It happened in my case...and that is because your subjects in engineering don't have those technologies mentioned. My point is, put all your marksheets and ACS will come back to you in case of questions.

hi newbeinz...please correct me if i am wrong...but this is what I experienced.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> My confusion was should i provide all the failed marks sheet as well or only provide the ones which shows I completed the 1st, 2nd and 3rd year after completing the failed ones as well.
> 
> My concern was that showing all the marks sheets including the failed ones would create chances of rejection at ACS process.
> 
> Correct if am wrong.


Without providing the failed marksheets, how will the assessor know what subject you studied in all the 3 years

So You have no option but to give all the marksheets, whatever be the consequences 

But logically speaking, if you have passed finally, it should not matter much

But you will have to get yourself assessed for a final picture

Whether you want to take that risk or not, only you can decide

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Without providing the failed marksheets, how will the assessor know what subject you studied in all the 3 years
> 
> So You have no option but to give all the marksheets, whatever be the consequences
> 
> ...


Ok.. I will go ahead n provide all the marks sheet and I will take the risk.

Thank you for your help Newbienz and Ausysdhome.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Ok.. I will go ahead n provide all the marks sheet and I will take the risk.
> 
> Thank you for your help Newbienz and Ausysdhome.


If I were in your shoes, I would not submit my ACS assessment immediately 
Unless you get 20 points in English, I don’t think you will have any chance of getting an invite

So I would wait for my English test and if I get 20 only then I would go for ACS assessment 
Otherwise the 500 AUD is down the drain

With each passing round, the points required for getting an invite are getting higher and the competition tougher
So don’t take a hasty decision 
One month is not a long time in the scheme of things

The final decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would not submit my ACS assessment immediately
> Unless you get 20 points in English, I don’t think you will have any chance of getting an invite
> 
> So I would wait for my English test and if I get 20 only then I would go for ACS assessment
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

As I said at the start of this thread, until I complete the test with good score(as of now am preparing for PTE) I will not be submitting for ACS assessment. Am just collecting the required information now so that I don't press the panic button at the penultimate time.

I really appreciate your concern and the way all the members in this forum are helping everyone with the information.

However, I have one more question is one of my friend applied for Canada and they had to send their educational certificates to WES for confirmation. Is the process same for Australia as well? If yes, where should we send?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> As I said at the start of this thread, until I complete the test with good score(as of now am preparing for PTE) I will not be submitting for ACS assessment. Am just collecting the required information now so that I don't press the panic button at the penultimate time.
> 
> ...




I answer so many questions, it’s not possible to remember the entire chain of posts


I have not heard of anyone being asked to get the educational certificate authentication done by a 3rd agency for Australia 

Moreover, as you may have noticed, I am now limiting myself to answering questions only on this thread, as I have been given a new project, which is taking up my entire time

Cheers


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I answer so many questions, it’s not possible to remember the entire chain of posts
> 
> 
> I have not heard of anyone being asked to get the educational certificate authentication done by a 3rd agency for Australia
> ...


Thanks you very much for all the information, bro. Really helping me to be confident and achieve my goal of getting Australian PR.

Thank you
Pavan


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Regarding ACS re assessment, do we need to send educational documents, passport, and other documents again ?

i am adding employment experience, thinking of just uploading employment reference.


----------



## rsharma17 (May 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No problems at all
> Activate your PR by entering Australia once within the IED
> 
> Then try to stay in Australia for at least 2 years in a 5 year time frame to get a further 5 year RRV. You can spill over the 2 years beyond the 5 year period also, as long as you don’t want to go abroad. You can continue to work as usual
> ...


Thanks a lot for your detailed answer

Just few more questions. 

1. Can i validate my Visa (190 NSW) by entering in any place in Australia or do i have to enter/visit NSW for validation?
2. Also could you please also guide if i can enter to any place, then which would be most cheaper/accessible from Mumbai?
3. What formalities etc. should i do on my validation trip, considering i will not be going to settle down in Australia in near future. Or if you could guide to some relevant forum/post then it would be much appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Regarding ACS re assessment, do we need to send educational documents, passport, and other documents again ?
> 
> i am adding employment experience, thinking of just uploading employment reference.


Better to just drop an email to them and recheck
They will reply within a day

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsharma17 said:


> Thanks a lot for your detailed answer
> 
> Just few more questions.
> 
> ...


You can enter any city in Australia 
The cheapest I presume would be Perth 
If it’s just a validation trip, I don’t think you can do anything else as such
The validation trip has to be done by not only the applicant, but also each dependent before the IED 

Post in the Life is Australia section of the forum also for more response



Cheers


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz

I am planning to join for a 1.5 yr master degree course in melbourne this year..My query is :

1) On completing the course , can i claim the 5 points for australian study or is it mandatory to opt for a 2 year masters degree to claim those 5 points?

2) i have lodged my 190 eoi for NSW as well with 70 points. In case i get a pre invite from NSW during my study at melbourne, will that be a problem as i wont be able to make it to NSW in between?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Time to upload documents*

hi,

I have submitted my application and paid the fees today. Now I can see links to Attach Documents. My question is till when I have time to upload documents?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi,
> 
> I have submitted my application and paid the fees today. Now I can see links to Attach Documents. My question is till when I have time to upload documents?
> 
> Thanks.


Theoretically There is no time limit set by the department
You can take your own sweet time, till you get a CO contact and he asked you to upload

However, as long as you complete it in 15 days, you should be safe and there will be no delay in processing 

I took 15/16 days to upload and did not face any delays, which you are well aware of

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Theoretically There is no time limit set by the department
> 
> You can take your own sweet time, till you get a CO contact and he asked you to upload
> 
> ...



Thanks...

Yes...I can see the meticulous planning you did before attaching docs I.e. to classify docs by sections...
Trying to follow the same path 



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | Invite Received: 7-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

What if someone is not getting salary slips from employer then how to go through assessment of such an experience ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> What if someone is not getting salary slips from employer then how to go through assessment of such an experience ??


What other evidence you have to prove that you were actually working in that company in that period ?

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What other evidence you have to prove that you were actually working in that company in that period ?
> 
> Cheers


I have got appointment letter, statement of service on company letter head.
He was transferring my salary and salary of my subordinate into my bank account from his personal account. 
Couple of month salary also given in cash to me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> I have got appointment letter, statement of service on company letter head.
> He was transferring my salary and salary of my subordinate into my bank account from his personal account.
> Couple of month salary also given in cash to me.


So even the bank statement Will not show that you received the salary from the company
And even the amount will not match as even your subordinate salary was credited to your account

You have no evidence at all other then just an appointment letter and a statement of service, which anyone can forge in a few minutes if you see from the point of view of the CO

In case of a verification will your employer confirm everything you have claimed ?
How big is the organisation?
How many employees and turnover?

Have you filed income tax return ?
Do you have equivalent of provident fund in Pakistan?

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> So even the bank statement Will not show that you received the salary from the company
> And even the amount will not match as even your subordinate salary was credited to your account
> 
> You have no evidence at all other then just an appointment letter and a statement of service, which anyone can forge in a few minutes if you see from the point of view of the CO
> ...


In case of Verification Yes they will confirm of course as i got statement of service from them.
Organisation is not big as they just started project in which i as appointed but unfortunately they close it after 7 months i.e. from Dec-2015 to June-16.
As he was sending salary from Oman so i guess no tax on that. 
No PF


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> In case of Verification Yes they will confirm of course as i got statement of service from them.
> Organisation is not big as they just started project in which i as appointed but unfortunately they close it after 7 months i.e. from Dec-2015 to June-16.
> As he was sending salary from Oman so i guess no tax on that.
> No PF


Extremely hard to prove as genuine with the evidence you have
The chances of the CO not being satisfied with the evidence is high 

You have to weigh whether you want to take The risk or not

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Extremely hard to prove as genuine with the evidence you have
> The chances of the CO not being satisfied with the evidence is high
> 
> You have to weigh whether you want to take The risk or not
> ...


if i not claim this experience then there will be gap in between my employment's would that be ok ?


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Hi Newbienz
> 
> I am planning to join for a 1.5 yr master degree course in melbourne this year..My query is :
> 
> ...




Can you please advise me on the above?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> if i not claim this experience then there will be gap in between my employment's would that be ok ?


Mark this as non relevant in the EOI

No issues 
I hope you have not used this experience for skills assessment 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Hi Newbienz
> 
> I am planning to join for a 1.5 yr master degree course in melbourne this year..My query is :
> 
> ...


Does your course meet these guidelines ?

Australian Study Requirement

The main requirements in meeting the 2 year "Australian Study Requirement" are as follows:
Type of Qualification: You must complete a degree, diploma or trade qualification. Masters, graduate diplomas and PhDs are considered degrees and so may be counted towards the 2 year study requirement.

CRICOS registration: The courses completed must be on the approved list of courses for international students (CRICOS). There can be issues if your course or educational institution is deregistered prior to completion of your studies.

Two Academic Years: this is defined as being at least 92 weeks according to the CRICOS registration of the courses.

16 Month Duration: the course must take at least 16 months of study in Australia from the beginning of the course till completion.

English Medium: All instruction must be in English. There can be issues with this requirement in the case of translation/interpreting qualifications.

Compliance with Visa Conditions: Study must be in compliance with visa conditions to count towards the 2-year study requirement. This will not in general be an issue if you are studying in Australia on a student visa, but could be an issue if you are studying on a visa with restricted study rights.

2. If you get a preinvite even when you are studying it’s not a problem
You can even submit your application and get the final invite
Thereafter you can also apply for the PR Visa

The problem which may come is that your student visa will be cancelled, the moment you get your PR
So whether your college will still allow you to study with a PR that you should check with the college
You are required to live and work in the state sponsoring you for 2 years, once you start working

Also any particular reason you are not applying for SS to VIC ?
If you study in VIC, the chances of getting SS from Vic is higher then NSW 


Cheers


----------



## dinPTE (Nov 27, 2017)

Do we need to upload copies of older passport too? Do we also need to scan all pages of older and newer passports and submit them under different documents?


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,

You have already clarified some of my questions.Could you please clarify the following question?

From 2012 To 2015 I had a designation(position) and from 2015 till now I have another designation(position).

But when ACS gave me the result, it applied my latest Designation(Position) for my entire tenure with the current company.

For example, the actual is as follows (submitted the same in Statutory)

Tech Lead- from 2012 to 2015 - India
Architect - from 2015 to till date - Australia

But in ACS result letter,

Architect - from 2012 to 2015 - India
Architect- from 2015 till date- Australia

They applied the latest designation to my entire tenure with the company.
While filling up the details in EOI, do I need to specify the sme way ACS assessed me or originals? In other words, should my position be specified in EOI as given by ACS?
Please clarify.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have already clarified some of my questions.Could you please clarify the following question?
> 
> ...


When did you get the results ?

I hope you had given the correct designation in your application?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dinPTE said:


> Do we need to upload copies of older passport too? Do we also need to scan all pages of older and newer passports and submit them under different documents?


I uploaded the personal details and address page of my previous passport and named the files as previous passports

I uploaded them under travel documents section

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

I got the results in April 2017 itself.In the supporting documents, I have clearly given the dates about my designations.However, ACS applied the latest held position to entire tenure in a company.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> I got the results in April 2017 itself.In the supporting documents, I have clearly given the dates about my designations.However, ACS applied the latest held position to entire tenure in a company.


Had you noticed it at that time itself and asked ACS, they would have sent you the corrected results 
Many members have successfully done that

even now at least email ACS and ask, if anything can be done at this late stage

Anyways, in the EOI give the actual designation as per the payslips and not as per ACS results

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Theoretically There is no time limit set by the department
> You can take your own sweet time, till you get a CO contact and he asked you to upload
> 
> However, as long as you complete it in 15 days, you should be safe and there will be no delay in processing
> ...


hi,

After I lodged visa application, I received an email with a doc attached - IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received.pdf.

Under Providing Documents section it is mentioned - 
"Do not send us original documents unless we ask for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that
they are certified copies."

Question - To all the copies that I am going to attach, do I need to certify all those? i.e. should those be self certified or notarized?

Thanks.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Had you noticed it at that time itself and asked ACS, they would have sent you the corrected results
> Many members have successfully done that
> 
> even now at least email ACS and ask, if anything can be done at this late stage
> ...


Thanks a lot for your help again. I have sent a mail to ACS asking for explanation.
Sure, in EOI , I will go with original designations as per pay slip.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Does your course meet these guidelines ?
> 
> Australian Study Requirement
> 
> ...




Thanks mate.

1) I better confirm the australian study requirement guidelines with the Uni first. Not really sure about weeks duration of the course eventhough it is mentioned as a 1.5 years master degree course.

2) Regarding the possible preinvite chance i might receive while studying in Vic, if i get a PR sponsored by NSW, how do i comply to their 2 year bond as i’l be in between my studies?I can start living in NSW as soon as my course ends..But when does day 1 of living in NSW start counting by them?This confuses me.

3) I have applied for Vic as well for 190 mate. But i dont think they’l sponsor me as they require atleast 2 years of work ex for my Mechanical engineering job code which i dont have. I opt to study in Vic as my siblings live there. This is the reason i applied for NSW as they dont require work ex.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

hello guys,

need your help

visa timelines:
lodged - 13 OCT 2017
Immi Mail - 04 Dec 2017

On 06/02/2018 my employer has received employment verification mail from AHC, but the employer has denied to verify my details and a complete NO to any reply. is there any way to tackle this situation ?

thanks.

my list of docs submitted:

offer letter, appointment letter, confirmation letter, salary revise letter, reference letter (Statutory Declaration from boss), All payslips, All bank statements, All 26 AS - tax docs, All ITRs - tax docs, All form 16 - tax docs, Provident fund statements


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

buntygwt said:


> hello guys,
> 
> need your help
> 
> ...


Hi,

I had sent you a private msg, but if you are not comfortable revealing the name of company it's fine. Can you please tell what type of company is it? for e.g. software/auto etc. ?

Also you should search every forum to see if anyone has faced such a thing and what was done. There are many immigration (MARA) agents who have a channel on youtube...you can pay minimal fees their hourly rate and ask them this question.

This is scary man....you wait, provide all the documentation and at the end employer does not support.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi,
> 
> After I lodged visa application, I received an email with a doc attached - IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received.pdf.
> 
> ...


No documents need to be self certified or notarised as long as they are scanned in colour

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> 1) I better confirm the australian study requirement guidelines with the Uni first. Not really sure about weeks duration of the course eventhough it is mentioned as a 1.5 years master degree course.
> 
> ...


2. You can always email NSW and ask for clarification 

Logically, the 2 year period will start once you finish your studies and move to NSW and start living and working there

But the chances of getting invited by NSW also becomes less the moment you inform them that you are studying in VIC and have siblings in the state

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> hello guys,
> 
> need your help
> 
> ...


How do you know about the mail ?

I understand your reluctance to directly name the company
But you have to give something to the members to work with

Is it among the top big IT companies of India ?

Can you at least get a letter from HR that as a matter of policy they don’t respond to any calls or emails for employee verification?

If the call goes to the boss, will he confirm what he has confirmed in the SD or will he also chicken out ?

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> No documents need to be self certified or notarised as long as they are scanned in colour
> 
> Cheers


thanks newbienz. so if some of my docs are in b/w for e.g. some of my payslips when I was in the UK are in b/w. Is it ok to self-certify those?


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Thanks NB for response: -



newbienz said:


> How do you know about the mail ? Corporate HR told me about the mail just to confirm whether i had applied for visa after that i too the follow ups.
> 
> I understand your reluctance to directly name the company
> But you have to give something to the members to work with
> ...


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

buntygwt said:


> Thanks NB for response: -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Ausysdhome said:


> buntygwt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB for response: -
> ...


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Does your course meet these guidelines ?
> 
> Australian Study Requirement
> 
> ...




On a PR visa you can enrol into masters program. There is no issue. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> thanks newbienz. so if some of my docs are in b/w for e.g. some of my payslips when I was in the UK are in b/w. Is it ok to self-certify those?


No self certification required
My payslips were also in b/w
I just uploaded them as it is

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> Thanks NB for response: -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> No self certification required
> My payslips were also in b/w
> I just uploaded them as it is
> 
> Cheers


Thanks man...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Mark this as non relevant in the EOI
> 
> No issues
> I hope you have not used this experience for skills assessment
> ...


Infact i have used this for skill assessment because this is genuine work although i don't have enough proof's but that's my real experience. 
If it goes thru assessment then still i can put that as non relevant in EOI ?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Infact i have used this for skill assessment because this is genuine work although i don't have enough proof's but that's my real experience.
> If it goes thru assessment then still i can put that as non relevant in EOI ?
> 
> Regards


Mark it as non relevant and hope for the best

That’s all I can say

Cheers


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

newbienz said:


> buntygwt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB for response: -
> ...


----------



## dinPTE (Nov 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I uploaded the personal details and address page of my previous passport and named the files as previous passports
> 
> I uploaded them under travel documents section
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz. I will submit the personal and address page of previous passports as well. 

By any chance, did you scan all the pages of the previous and current passports and submit them as well?


----------



## dinPTE (Nov 27, 2017)

*US PCC Requirement*

I stayed in the US for 7.5 months cumulatively in the last 10 years. Do I need to submit PCC from US ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dinPTE said:


> I stayed in the US for 7.5 months cumulatively in the last 10 years. Do I need to submit PCC from US ?


Nope

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > i asked them twice that at least just revert me that they cannot issue RNR but they said NO and now again asked to revert for verification, This time also a NO.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dinPTE said:


> Thanks newbienz. I will submit the personal and address page of previous passports as well.
> 
> By any chance, did you scan all the pages of the previous and current passports and submit them as well?


I thought if it, but I had used too many pages, and the stamps were also superimposed on each other and some were smudged , so decided not to upload them and confuse the CO

The Immigration officers are not very meticulous when stamping the passports 

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> I thought if it, but I had used too many pages, and the stamps were also superimposed on each other and some were smudged , so decided not to upload them and confuse the CO
> 
> The Immigration officers are not very meticulous when stamping the passports
> 
> Cheers


hi newbeinz,

Your answers are very crisp and to the point. If you have not posted, can you post your initial validation experience if you already had one...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi newbeinz,
> 
> Your answers are very crisp and to the point. If you have not posted, can you post your initial validation experience if you already had one...


I was already in Australia working on a 457 visa before I got my grant, so it was business as usual 

Nothing changed

Cheers


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Dear Newbienz,

FORM 80 and 1221 are needed both for the main applicant and the spouse, correct?

Another question of mine is;
do we have to write anything to the question No 43 in the form 1221 which is *"Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia"*

Thanks.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi folks, just a question.. for 887 do we need indian pcc as i have not uploaded yet .. in addition recently co asked some docs but didnt asked indian pcc..

can somebody please explain this.. is indian pcc mandatory or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> FORM 80 and 1221 are needed both for the main applicant and the spouse, correct?
> 
> ...


1. Both Required for both

2. I left it blank or Not applicable..don’t remember exactly 

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Both Required for both
> 
> 2. I left it blank or Not applicable..don’t remember exactly
> 
> Cheers


2. Is for those who are coming to Australia for higher studies. You should leave it blank unless you are going for studies 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> hi folks, just a question.. for 887 do we need indian pcc as i have not uploaded yet .. in addition recently co asked some docs but didnt asked indian pcc..
> 
> can somebody please explain this.. is indian pcc mandatory or not?
> 
> ...


Your signature shows you have already got a grant and are living in Australia 

Is this just a theoretical question?

If not give the details of your application 

Cheers


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Your signature shows you have already got a grant and are living in Australia
> 
> Is this just a theoretical question?
> 
> ...




that signature is of my 489 fs visa.. now after 2 years i have applied for 887 ... now the question is for my 887 visa... 
co contacted my agent on 5 feb and he just asked my payslips and some tax docs.. 
i was wandering if they need indian pcc also or not but not been asked by co yet..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> that signature is of my 489 fs visa.. now after 2 years i have applied for 887 ... now the question is for my 887 visa...
> co contacted my agent on 5 feb and he just asked my payslips and some tax docs..
> i was wandering if they need indian pcc also or not but not been asked by co yet..
> 
> ...


I am sure that you had already submitted the Indian PCC when you applied for the 489

After that you have been living in Australia only

Hence the CO does not see the need for asking for a PCC again

If you have already obtained a fresh PCC, upload it
if not, then wait for the CO to ask for it

Cheers


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

newbienz said:


> I am sure that you had already submitted the Indian PCC when you applied for the 489
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes, i am living in australia since then.. just went to india for 2 weeks.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

smaikap said:


> 2. Is for those who are coming to Australia for higher studies. You should leave it blank unless you are going for studies
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Thank you so much. I will be applying to 189. Therefore, I will leave it blank.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

I have searched the forum but couldn't find a definitive answer. Is *the Form 1281 Australian values statement* necessary?


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

newbienz said:


> buntygwt said:
> 
> 
> > You have an extremely strong supporting evidence
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> I have searched the forum but couldn't find a definitive answer. Is *the Form 1281 Australian values statement* necessary?


Most of the members don’t upload it

They just upload the form 80 and 1221 for all major age applicants 

Cheers


----------



## dinPTE (Nov 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, newbienz.


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

My First PTE-A Attempt score is as follows:
L/R/S/W : 78/79/79/81 
Grammar: 75
Oral Fluency: 67
Pronunciation: 89
Spelling: 77
Vocabulary: 83
Written Discourse: 79

I'm quite certain that i did well in listening in comparison to other sections.
_Are you aware off whether anyone tried with re-scoring?
Any suggestions in this regard ?_

Thanks..!!


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

hey mate 
asking on behalf of a friend he made a mistake in EOI and VIC application which is rejected and he thinks it is because of that mistake so is there any way to re apply before six months ?? or should he email them about his mistakes in application and ask them to waive off the six months time and re apply ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> My First PTE-A Attempt score is as follows:
> L/R/S/W : 78/79/79/81
> ...


If you are not happy with your PTE exam score, you may request for a review or rescore. But before doing this, they should know the following:

PTE Academic is a computer-based testing system so rescoring will also be done automatically. Therefore, the chances are unlikely that your overall score will change.

Only open-ended written answers and spoken responses can be reviewed and rescored.

If the score changes, your previous score will be automatically replaced with the new one.

Only once in a blue moon does the score change

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> hey mate
> asking on behalf of a friend he made a mistake in EOI and VIC application which is rejected and he thinks it is because of that mistake so is there any way to re apply before six months ?? or should he email them about his mistakes in application and ask them to waive off the six months time and re apply ???


He can email Vic giving the complete details of his case and plead for waiver 

But I doubt that they would consider it

Moreover, 6 months is not too long a period

In the meantime let him use this time To prepare a better application by strengthening his CV and arranging all the required documents so that he can be sponsored when he applies again

Cheers


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don’t know about PTE if they will change scores as it is automated exam. For IELTS, scores can be changed if you apply for re-scoring. My cousin got his IELTS result changed recently. But it’s quite rare. For PTE , re-scoring may not be best option as it is computerized exam without human intervention. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Official Passport*

Hello can someone help me with following question on passport please

I have a Official Passport in my name valid till July 1st 2019. However, I don't have it with me. It is taken by Foreign Ministry after every Official trip I made. Now i am not allowed to use that passport and am with my private passport. Do I need to still mention that as yes or no?

*Does this applicant have other current passports?
*

I travelled to Australia with that passport in 2014. 

Please advise?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hello can someone help me with following question on passport please
> 
> I have a Official Passport in my name valid till July 1st 2019. However, I don't have it with me. It is taken by Foreign Ministry after every Official trip I made. Now i am not allowed to use that passport and am with my private passport. Do I need to still mention that as yes or no?
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would give the details of this passport as it is still valid

You may not be allowed to use it today, but who knows if tomorrow they can send you on an official trip and ask you to use the same

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would give the details of this passport as it is still valid
> 
> You may not be allowed to use it today, but who knows if tomorrow they can send you on an official trip and ask you to use the same
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbies,

Again, am confused what define family members?

Is it just my children and husband or my siplings and parents who are in same census? I included my own children and husband

*Non-migrating members of the family unit
Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
*

Do I need to mention my siblings and parents? and My husband's parents?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Thanks Newbies,
> 
> Again, am confused what define family members?
> 
> ...


Not in the application 

Only in form 80/1221

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Wife as dependent*

hi newbeinz,

Under Skilled Independent (subclass 189) document checklists, which document list should I consider for my wife - "Documents for dependents 18 or older" or "Documents for your partner".

Also while lodging visa application, I have added her under "Dependent 18 or older". Now I am confused.

Thanks.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi newbeinz,
> 
> Under Skilled Independent (subclass 189) document checklists, which document list should I consider for my wife - "Documents for dependents 18 or older" or "Documents for your partner".
> 
> Thanks.


Partner 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

My Passport has been contacted with water and got dried after that , but it didn't get damaged . Is there any risk of carrying that passport or I have to go for new one. I am travelling on Feb 27th of this month.

Please kindly advice on this immediately.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

smaikap said:


> Partner
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I messed it up it seems. In the visa application I have added her under "Dependent 18 or older"...what can be done now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi newbeinz,
> 
> Under Skilled Independent (subclass 189) document checklists, which document list should I consider for my wife - "Documents for dependents 18 or older" or "Documents for your partner".
> 
> ...


There was no reason for you to be confused 

It obviously has to be partner

But what’s done is done

Wait for CO contact, in case he is also confused

Or you can also examine the possibility of filing a form 1023 giving the details of your mistake 

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> There was no reason for you to be confused
> 
> It obviously has to be partner
> 
> ...


I really pray that CO should not reject or do something weird...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> My Passport has been contacted with water and got dried after that , but it didn't get damaged . Is there any risk of carrying that passport or I have to go for new one. I am travelling on Feb 27th of this month.
> 
> ...


They scan the passports under ultraviolet or some sort of special light at Immigration 

The water damage may show as tampering , even if it is not visible to the naked eye
I have no evidence as such, just plain logic and experience 

If possible try to get a Tatkal passport

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> I really pray that CO should not reject or do something weird...


Don’t lose sleep over it

They cannot reject an application before giving you a natural justice letter , and I doubt uploading documents in the wrong section would qualify for the same

Th worst case scenario is that the co will be miffed at you and will process the case slowly as he will not find the correct information where it should be

He may need to contact you ..that’s all

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Ausysdhome said:


> I really pray that CO should not reject or do something weird...


hi newbeinz, smaikap,

I was just going through the application, no where it is mentioned as "Dependent 18 or older". Under Migrating member of family unit, Wife has been added "Spouse/De Facto Partner". 
Only in the document list this clause is used. So I guess i am good. Now I just need to consider adding documents for partner. Can you please confirm if my understanding is correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> They scan the passports under ultraviolet or some sort of special light at Immigration
> 
> The water damage may show as tampering , even if it is not visible to the naked eye
> I have no evidence as such, just plain logic and experience
> ...


Thanks, I will go for Tatkal and after getting my new passport, What is the process to make update in this short span of time with new passport details.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Thanks, I will go for Tatkal and after getting my new passport, What is the process to make update in this short span of time with new passport details.


Where are you traveling and on which visa ?

Cheers


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Where are you traveling and on which visa ?
> 
> Cheers


Travelling to sydney on 189 visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Travelling to sydney on 189 visa.


You can update the new passport number online through your Immiaccount 

Do it immediately on getting the passport without any delay

Within 5 minutes it should get updated

Check in VEVO that it has been updated

Cheers


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can update the new passport number online through your Immiaccount
> 
> Do it immediately on getting the passport without any delay
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will do ASAP.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi newbeinz, smaikap,
> 
> I was just going through the application, no where it is mentioned as "Dependent 18 or older". Under Migrating member of family unit, Wife has been added "Spouse/De Facto Partner".
> Only in the document list this clause is used. So I guess i am good. Now I just need to consider adding documents for partner. Can you please confirm if my understanding is correct?
> ...


Have you uploaded any documents till now for your spouse under dependent heading ?

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello buddy,

I couldn't help but notice your disappearance from posts. I did a bit of digging and found a nasty comment directed at you. To be honest people don't want to face reality that just proved it.

But please be active again. Your experience helps a lot. It helped me personally and hence this request.

We don't know each other but I just had to tell you this.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Hello buddy,
> 
> I couldn't help but notice your disappearance from posts. I did a bit of digging and found a nasty comment directed at you. To be honest people don't want to face reality that just proved it.
> 
> ...


I have not disappeared from the forum

It’s just that I am not going through each thread but limiting myself to answering the questions posted on this specific thread
I have been assigned a new project so I cannot give as much time as I was giving earlier 
Even then I make it a point to answer this thread no matter how busy I am

“ Frankly my dear I don’t give a damn “ is my motto when dealing with nasty and obnoxious comments

All said and done, thanks for your kind words

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have not disappeared from the forum
> 
> It’s just that I am not going through each thread but limiting myself to answering the questions posted on this specific thread
> I have been assigned a new project so I cannot give as much time as I was giving earlier
> ...


Atleast I know where to reach you now 

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Have you uploaded any documents till now for your spouse under dependent heading ?
> 
> Cheers


No, not yet...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> No, not yet...


Then it’s business as usual

Upload the spouse documents under that heading and be done with it

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Then it’s business as usual
> 
> Upload the spouse documents under that heading and be done with it
> 
> Cheers


phew...thanks newbienz...


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi expert,

I want to know that, after lodged EOI 190(VIC) with 75 points.

Have I apply to separately to Victoria or not??

My agent told me only eoi have to lodge and mention that you are interested in VIC but vic website told different.

Please guide me


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hirenpanchal said:


> Hi expert,
> 
> I want to know that, after lodged EOI 190(VIC) with 75 points.
> 
> ...


What is your Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,

Just one query ACS assessment they have combined different position into one for assessment. shall I use the same designation while filling the EOI or should I state the actual positions I held in the org from the timeline. Shall I ask ACS to update the assessment or is it fine ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just one query ACS assessment they have combined different position into one for assessment. shall I use the same designation while filling the EOI or should I state the actual positions I held in the org from the timeline. Shall I ask ACS to update the assessment or is it fine ?
> 
> Thanks


It would be better if ACS split up the dates as per designation 
Ask them, if they can do it

I hope that have not merged 2 locations also as 1

split up the designations in the EOI as per your actual timeline 
Split the locations also if applicable 

Cheers


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi expert,

I want to know that, after lodged EOI 190(VIC) with 75 points. Code 233914

Have I apply to separately to Victoria or not??

My agent told me only eoi have to lodge and mention that you are interested in VIC but vic website told different.

Please guide me


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> hirenpanchal said:
> 
> 
> > hi expert,
> ...


233914


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

newbienz said:


> It would be better if ACS split up the dates as per designation
> Ask them, if they can do it
> 
> I hope that have not merged 2 locations also as 1
> ...


Thanks  
I have asked ACS for the split on the basis of designation... Luckily my location is same for each episode so no worries on that front. Lets see what they will revert.

Thanks Again @newbienz


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Dear Newbienz,

While filling the Form 1221 *for my spouse*, Shall I say YES to the following question?

Do you intend to work in Australia?

Thank you so much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hirenpanchal said:


> 233914


As you are not a ICT applicant, you can apply directly to live in Vic website
You don’t have to wait for a preinvite through Skillselect to apply
Unless I am wrong and your code comes under ICT 

Ask your agent why he has not done so ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> While filling the Form 1221 *for my spouse*, Shall I say YES to the following question?
> 
> ...


That can be answered only by your spouse 
If she wants to work say YES, if she doesn’t say NO

It doesn’t affect the processing of your grant whatever you choose
I am presuming you have not claimed points for your spouse 

Cheers


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi expert,

I want to know that, after lodged EOI 190(VIC) with 75 points. 

Have I apply to separately to Victoria or not??
Code is 233914

My agent told me only eoi have to lodge and mention that you are interested in VIC but vic website told different.

Please guide me


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hirenpanchal said:


> Hi expert,
> 
> I want to know that, after lodged EOI 190(VIC) with 75 points.
> 
> ...


I have already replied above.
Please take care to read the thread

Anyways posting again

As you are not a ICT applicant, you can apply directly to live in Vic website
You don’t have to wait for a preinvite through Skillselect to apply
Unless I am wrong and your code comes under ICT 

Ask your agent why he has not done so ?

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

*Name change affidavit required to be uploaded in immiaccount ?*

I'm not claiming any experience point for my wife. And I have submitted the below docs for her :

1. Passport
2. Marriage certificate
3. Secondary score card (as proof of DOB)
4. Aadhar card
5. IELTS score card
6. Air Tickets
7. Term Insurence certificate
8. Form 80 
9. Form 1221
10. Joint account passbook scanned

Among these docs, except #2 and #3, everywhere her name is post-marriage name (changed).

Question: should I upload the name change affidavit ?? (We used this while applying for Passport)


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> hirenpanchal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi expert,
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> I'm not claiming any experience point for my wife. And I have submitted the below docs for her :
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Marriage certificate
> ...



You have plenty of empty slots available for spouse

Upload it

BTW your genuine relationship evidence is very poor
You should try and strengthen it



Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have plenty of empty slots available for spouse
> 
> Upload it
> 
> ...


Thanks man.
Any suggestion on what other documents I should upload as genuine relationship evidence? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Thanks man.
> Any suggestion on what other documents I should upload as genuine relationship evidence?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Marriage and engagement photos collage
Over the years photos with family and friends
Hotel bills and air tickets of holidays you have taken together
Joint bank account
Joint loans
Joint credit card 
Joint property or car etc
Joint rental aNd utility bills

These are which come to mind 

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

Pls clarify what is form 16 and what are the other forms which we should submit with a visa application (for a family having kids)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Pls clarify what is form 16 and what are the other forms which we should submit with a visa application (for a family having kids)


Form 16 is an income tax form given by employers to the employees giving details of the salary paid to them and the tax deductions made

If you have anything equivalent in Sri Lanka, you know better
Most members also submit form 80 and 1221 for all adult applicants 

Cheers


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> That can be answered only by your spouse
> If she wants to work say YES, if she doesn’t say NO
> 
> It doesn’t affect the processing of your grant whatever you choose
> ...


No, I am not claiming any points for her. She wants to work as well.

Thank you.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Form 16 is an income tax form given by employers to the employees giving details of the salary paid to them and the tax deductions made
> 
> If you have anything equivalent in Sri Lanka, you know better
> Most members also submit form 80 and 1221 for all adult applicants
> ...


I got it, thanks friend


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Marriage and engagement photos collage
> Over the years photos with family and friends
> Hotel bills and air tickets of holidays you have taken together
> Joint bank account
> ...




Hi newbeinz,

This brings up couple more questions -

1. Should I upload both Form 80 & Form 1221 for spouse? ( I am not claiming any points for partner).

2. Do I need to show supplementary proof for my kid as well such as photos etc?

Thanks



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi newbeinz,
> 
> This brings up couple more questions -
> 
> ...


1. YES

2. No idea about kids

Cheers


----------



## anz13 (Sep 24, 2016)

Need Advice on Bank Stmnt/PF Summary


I have lodged my application on 27th nov. and front loaded the relevant documents. Recently, I have read that some members are getting CO request for Bank statements and pf summary. I have not uploaded the bank statement or pf doc. for my case.

I understand that all the cases are different and i may or may not be asked for these docs but Do you think it would be judicious to upload the bank statement/pf summary now? Hope it would not confuse the CO in any manner.

Appreciate all your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anz13 said:


> Need Advice on Bank Stmnt/PF Summary
> 
> 
> I have lodged my application on 27th nov. and front loaded the relevant documents. Recently, I have read that some members are getting CO request for Bank statements and pf summary. I have not uploaded the bank statement or pf doc. for my case.
> ...


Both the statement are very important evidence to prove that the employment are genuine 

If I were in your shoes, I would upload both the statement immediately 
Highlight the salary credits entries in the bank statement for easy verification 

Cheers


----------



## anz13 (Sep 24, 2016)

Should I follow the same process to attach these documents on the immi account as used earlier or is there any other way? Just want to be sure if I need send an update as well.

I have not claimed any work ex points but have 5 spouse points. Should i also attach these documents for my wife?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anz13 said:


> Should I follow the same process to attach these documents on the immi account as used earlier or is there any other way? Just want to be sure if I need send an update as well.
> 
> I have not claimed any work ex points but have 5 spouse points. Should i also attach these documents for my wife?


The same holds good for the spouse also as you have claimed points from her

Just upload normally like all the earlier documents in the relevant section and dropdown 

No update required as you do not have a CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

I lodged my visa application in dec 2017 last year and now the CO has contacted to upload the medicals, could this mean that the CO has finished verifying the other documents ? Or could it be that its still under verification?

Also anyone who has done medicals from uae... Any idea how much the medical fee is per adult is?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazing_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

gee91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa application in dec 2017 last year and now the CO has contacted to upload the medicals, could this mean that the CO has finished verifying the other documents ? Or could it be that its still under verification?
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I got my medical done from Oman not UAE & the cost was 100 OMR per adult (Approx 1000 AED). Although, cost may be different in UAE but I believe rates in GCC ought to be same, this should give you an idea.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

gee91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa application in dec 2017 last year and now the CO has contacted to upload the medicals, could this mean that the CO has finished verifying the other documents ? Or could it be that its still under verification?
> 
> ...


Hi, are u a 190 or 189 applicant? Mine to share exact lodgement date?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa application in dec 2017 last year and now the CO has contacted to upload the medicals, could this mean that the CO has finished verifying the other documents ? Or could it be that its still under verification?
> 
> ...


You can never be sure at what stage of the process your application is

Medical is generally asked at the first stage of processing itself

Just contact the nearest panel clinic and ask for the charges

In fact I am surprised that you have not completed the medicals before lodging the application 

Cheers


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Dear NB,
I had lodged 189 on 17/10/17...
120 days ...
no CO contact / Grand yet...
Its pitch black...
Kindly advice.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Cairnz said:


> Dear NB,
> I had lodged 189 on 17/10/17...
> 120 days ...
> no CO contact / Grand yet...
> ...


Please share your timeline


----------



## dinPTE (Nov 27, 2017)

*Visitor Visa in parallel to 189?*

Hello NB, 

I would like your thoughts and comments : 

I have lodged my 189 PR Visa application (for me, wife and child) on Jan 28, 2018 and I have completed submitting my documents on Feb 14,2018.

Now, I have been asked to travel to Australia on business between March 25-March 29, 2018.

Questions :

1. Can I apply Visitor Visa 600 in parallel? Will it anyway affect the processing of 189 PR Visa?
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/600-

2. If I get Visitor Visa 600 approved before the grant of 189 PR Visa, will the processing of 189 PR Visa further continue?

3. Similarly (by any chance), if I receive 189 PR Visa grant first followed by the approval of Visitor Visa 600, will 189 PR Visa override and be still effective?

4. Finally, what changes do I need to make in my existing 189 PR application in case if I go ahead to apply Visitor Visa 600?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cairnz said:


> Dear NB,
> I had lodged 189 on 17/10/17...
> 120 days ...
> no CO contact / Grand yet...
> ...


No news is also good news

You have to wait patiently for grant or CO contact

You are not alone 

There are far too many similar cases pending

There is nothing to worry 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dinPTE said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I would like your thoughts and comments :
> 
> ...


1. No affect or effect

2. 189 processing will continue as usual irrespective of the visitors visa issue

3. The visa which is issued later will override the previous visa. So you have to make sure that under no circumstances should the visitor visa be issued after the 189 grant

4. No changes required as such. Just update the CO when you enter and leave Australia as your IED will depend on that


Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> dinPTE said:
> 
> 
> > Hello NB,
> ...


Hi, 

I have similar case. I applied for 190 and now my employer asking to apply 400. I hope there is no problem. But is there a way to make sure that 190 is issued after 400. Status of 190 is 'Received'. Will there be a different status when a CO is assigned? I have already provided medical and pcc. 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have similar case. I applied for 190 and now my employer asking to apply 400. I hope there is no problem. But is there a way to make sure that 190 is issued after 400. Status of 190 is 'Received'. Will there be a different status when a CO is assigned? I have already provided medical and pcc.
> 
> Thanks!


I got a direct grant from Received status without any change
So it may not change for you also 

So there is no fool proof plan
You have to be on your toes at all times till the 400 is issued as you have to cancel the 400 application the moment the 189 is issued
If the 400 is issued first then you need not worry

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,

I am in the process of preparing documents for Engineers Australia Skills Assessment. My roles and responsibilities which will appear in the letter from the company will match with the ANZSCO code requirement. However, my designation is Business Development manger and my agent indicates, Engineers Australia will reject it even though the Roles and Responsibilities will be matching the ANZSCO code requirement as the job title is more towards marketing; however, I perform a technical function. HR is not ready to change the job title and friends any thoughts or experience from your side on the same. I am bit worried on the same.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

RockyRaj said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am in the process of preparing documents for Engineers Australia Skills Assessment. My roles and responsibilities which will appear in the letter from the company will match with the ANZSCO code requirement. However, my designation is Business Development manger and my agent indicates, Engineers Australia will reject it even though the Roles and Responsibilities will be matching the ANZSCO code requirement as the job title is more towards marketing; however, I perform a technical function. HR is not ready to change the job title and friends any thoughts or experience from your side on the same. I am bit worried on the same.


Hi, not sure whether i can provide u some comfort. My job title is Relationship Manager but my roles and responsibilities is that of an accountant. CPA cleared my experience. Hope this help. Good luck.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

lingling said:


> Hi, not sure whether i can provide u some comfort. My job title is Relationship Manager but my roles and responsibilities is that of an accountant. CPA cleared my experience. Hope this help. Good luck.


That gives better comfort. Thankyou for your quick response and good luck!


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

No hard feelings, but you are a senior member, and I am a bit confused about the aim of government skill migration program. Will you be able to comment on this? 

It's clear now the comming budget will cut down the size of skilled migration program.

Think accountants will be dropped from the list
Numbers will be reduced may be slashed by 25%.

What else can be the case. The government seems to have a problem with people settling in Sydney and Melbourne. So what are they looking for???

Some less skilled people who can settle down in regional areas and do work there. Means no Accountant, IT or System analyst. As all these will only go to Sydney or Melbourne.

Put in you thoughts here, what is the purpose of this skill migration program. Is this meant for skilled people??


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> dirkemeert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks. Seems very risky! I'll keep checking it. Do we immediately get an email once visa is issued?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks. Seems very risky! I'll keep checking it. Do we immediately get an email once visa is issued?


If you have applied directly, you will get it, else your agent will

I got my mail a couple of hours after the status changed to finalised in the Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> No hard feelings, but you are a senior member, and I am a bit confused about the aim of government skill migration program. Will you be able to comment on this?
> 
> ...


I don’t apply my mind to political issues

Que sera sera

There is nothing that you and I can do about it

Every year around this time there is a lot of speculation on what’s in and what’s out and invariably most of the predictions are wrong

The election of President Trump has changed the Immigration policy outlook worldwide 
Every government wants to show that it is also protecting jobs of the local citizens by reducing immigration 
Australia Cannot be any different , given the wafer thin majority the present government has 

You can also try to board the Canada boat as many members are trying to do who are desperate to migrate to any country 
It is supposedly inviting quite a lot of skilled immigrants 

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> dirkemeert said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Seems very risky! I'll keep checking it. Do we immediately get an email once visa is issued?
> ...


Thanks. Does processing time which is shown in application page has any significance? Till yesterday it was 7 to 9 months. Today it changed to 9 to 12 months. Is it the latest average time taken per application and shown similar to everyone? Or it is the time specific to my application based on where it stands in the queue.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks. Does processing time which is shown in application page has any significance? Till yesterday it was 7 to 9 months. Today it changed to 9 to 12 months. Is it the latest average time taken per application and shown similar to everyone? Or it is the time specific to my application based on where it stands in the queue.
> 
> Thanks.


The time shown is just what is shown in the global processing time of the website

It will change every month and has nothing to do with your application specifically 

Despite so few invites being issued, the processing period has gone up, in this month , indicates that they are subjecting the applications to far more scrutiny then earlier or they have drastically reduced their manpower

Either ways bad news for applicants waiting for invites or grants


Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Arragement of docs*

hi newbeinz,

How are you.

I am almost done with collecting my docs except for my birth certificate, which could take time. I am going ahead with PAN, X marks card, Passport for identity and age proofs. Will that be fine?

Also in one of your earlier posts I read how you arranged your docs. So did you put a index kind of thing before every section? Can you please advise so that I can plan to do it in similar manner?

thanks...


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

Kindly suggest on below. Thank you

Have already applied for VIC SS. "Developer Programmer"
Fortunately have also got an invite to apply for NSW SS.

What things i need to take care of. Planning to provide them a resume (same format as that for VIC), and any deceleration form which need to signed will do that.

Any thing else. Any thing specific for resume. I have tried to make it look good, but any thing specific you would suggest please.

Thanks


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Kindly suggest on below. Thank you
> 
> ...


Just to add i am Java backend developer with 10+ years exp..


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

@Newben: Request you to please suggest...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi newbeinz,
> 
> How are you.
> 
> ...


Good enough

Upload the birth certificate when you get it

Cheers


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

*IED waiver query*

Helo newbienz,

Got my Grant notification today.
Thanks for you support in the forum for getting the grant.

I am in a critical situation with respect to IED.

My Initial entry date is March 4 2018 for me, my wife and my kid.
We did our medicals on Aug 20, 2017. i got CO contact to submit Form 815 for my daughter's TB test.
May be due to that our IED is reduced to March 4.

Can you pls help me with the below qns.
1.IS there any possibility to change this IED by contacting border, as we have only two weeks left out and it is not possible to travel immediately.

2. If that is the case, can you tel me the process for that and what time will border take to respond for that?

3. what are the chances of getting extension?

4. what will happen if we breach the IED? will it lead to visa cancellation?

appreciate you help and views on this

Regards
Sakthe Balan V


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Kindly suggest on below. Thank you
> 
> ...


I presume you a mid level manager with about 10 years experience 

So I would make my CV between 3-4 pages and not limit it to 2 pages as some members have suggested elsewhere 
They have no idea what they are talking

Also make sure that you spell check it using Australian spelling and not US

Cheers


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I presume you a mid level manager with about 10 years experience
> 
> So I would make my CV between 3-4 pages and not limit it to 2 pages as some members have suggested elsewhere
> They have no idea what they are talking
> ...


I second Newbienz recommendation on the number of pages. I can personally vouch for that as I got that as a feedback from an Aussie recruiter.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I presume you a mid level manager with about 10 years experience
> 
> So I would make my CV between 3-4 pages and not limit it to 2 pages as some members have suggested elsewhere
> They have no idea what they are talking
> ...


Hi Newbenz,

Do you think we should upload Reference letters, payslips etc? Does it help or not? Though some of the R&R is on SD. Please suggest..?

Thanks


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Email response*

Hi Newbies,
This might seem silly question but now its worrying me.

After submitting my application for NSW, I made a mistake of not checking study in Australia. However I email NSW and they said it's marked on my application and taken cared. *But I didn't response assuming they get lots of email and maynot appreciate. *Now I also feel like I have been rude or might have taken that way.

Some of EOI after me and Applied after me and same code receiving approval. Do you think that would have affected my application? Should I response now?


----------



## Simran_1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi,

I was working for (Company A) but I was an outsourced & contractual employee so i have all documents from the company who managed my payroll ( Company B). Which company should provide my R&R letter?Cz all appointment letters, resignation letters, payslips are from Company B and Company A is not willing to provide any R&R certificate as i was not on their payroll.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Simran_1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was working for (Company A) but I was an outsourced & contractual employee so i have all documents from the company who managed my payroll ( Company B). Which company should provide my R&R letter?Cz all appointment letters, resignation letters, payslips are from Company B and Company A is not willing to provide any R&R certificate as i was not on their payroll.


Get as many required documents as possible for Company B including a R&R on their letter head if possible. They could mention about your deputation to Company A in their R&R letter. If you could get it, then proceed with that. 

Otherwise, You could get a Statutory Declaration from your Supervisor or colleague in Company A. Ensure that they mention you were working with Company B and deputed to Company A on contractual basis. Their employment details during the time they were with Company A and how they overlooked your work in a Supervisory role.

This is what I could think of. 
Newbienz - Do validate if my comments make sense.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sakthe.sam said:


> Helo newbienz,
> 
> Got my Grant notification today.
> Thanks for you support in the forum for getting the grant.
> ...


1. Contact Brisbane or Adelaide, which ever centre has processed your grant and ask for extension 
You can also call up the call centre and request 

There are quite good chances that the IED will be waived 

2. As above

3. Quite high 

4. Yes.. Visa will stand cancelled

Cheers


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi All,
I am bit confused with visa docs to be uploaded, whether they should be JP certified or just color scans are fine?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

icycool said:


> Hi All,
> I am bit confused with visa docs to be uploaded, whether they should be JP certified or just color scans are fine?


Colour scans are fine 
There is nothing to be confused about

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Simran_1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was working for (Company A) but I was an outsourced & contractual employee so i have all documents from the company who managed my payroll ( Company B). Which company should provide my R&R letter?Cz all appointment letters, resignation letters, payslips are from Company B and Company A is not willing to provide any R&R certificate as i was not on their payroll.


I don’t understand the role of Company A 

Everything was done by company B right from offer letter to salary payment, so where does Company A come in the picture at all ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Do you think we should upload Reference letters, payslips etc? Does it help or not? Though some of the R&R is on SD. Please suggest..?
> 
> Thanks


I have not checked the NSW documents list

Go through the same and upload only those documents which they have specifically asked for

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> I second Newbienz recommendation on the number of pages. I can personally vouch for that as I got that as a feedback from an Aussie recruiter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I think some members get sadistic pleasure or have a vested interest from giving such wrong advice so that then they can recommend that applicants should go through a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

My bank statements are from 2 banks for 2 different companies from where salary got credited. In bank statement of 1 bank my fathers last name appears after my full name (mine and my fathers last name are different).

1. Will that be an issue if I attach the bank statement without any explanation.

2. Should I attach the bank statement and mention the discrepancy in Form 80 last page.

3. I don't attach the bank statement and wait for CO to ask for it.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hi Newbies,
> This might seem silly question but now its worrying me.
> 
> After submitting my application for NSW, I made a mistake of not checking study in Australia. However I email NSW and they said it's marked on my application and taken cared. *But I didn't response assuming they get lots of email and maynot appreciate. *Now I also feel like I have been rude or might have taken that way.
> ...


Once they have confirmed that it is taken care of, what reply would you have given ?
There is no question of rudeness 
On the contrary by sending them a thanks mail, you are just adding to their workload.

You have to wait patiently 
Each case is unique and you cannot compare your case to someone else’s

I got my grant in 15 days and if everyone starts comparing that to their delays, all members will get an ulcer

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> My bank statements are from 2 banks for 2 different companies from where salary got credited. In bank statement of 1 bank my fathers last name appears after my full name (mine and my fathers last name are different).
> 
> 1. Will that be an issue if I attach the bank statement without any explanation.
> 
> ...


Give example of how the names appear

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

My name is AAA BBB

My fathers name CCC DDD

My name in bank statement AAA BBB DDD

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> My name is AAA BBB
> 
> My fathers name CCC DDD
> 
> ...


Does AAA BBB DDD appear in any other document also ?
Income tax , company records , PF statement 

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

No....

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Only in the bank statement of this bank...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Only in the bank statement of this bank...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


In the form 80 /1221 and anywhere else where you are asked if you were ever known by any other name , give AAA BBB DDD name

That will take care of it

In the meantime get an affidavit made and keep with you that confirm that AAA BBB and AAA BBB DDD are the same person

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In the form 80 /1221 and anywhere else where you are asked if you were ever known by any other name , give AAA BBB DDD name
> 
> That will take care of it
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton.....

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks newbienz!!!
One more question, Form 80 should be uploaded under which section?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

icycool said:


> Thanks newbienz!!!
> One more question, Form 80 should be uploaded under which section?


Form 80 has a specific dropdown under its name

Cheers


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Contact Brisbane or Adelaide, which ever centre has processed your grant and ask for extension
> You can also call up the call centre and request
> 
> There are quite good chances that the IED will be waived
> ...



Thanks for you reply. 
I contacted the Australian immigration contact number and the operator person advised me to send email to the internal email ID which was mentioned in the immigration letter PDF. 
Already sent email and waiting for their reply. Hopefully IED should be extended.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Dear NB,

I am about to submit my application. Although I did not claim functional English for my wife, the due amount is 5505 AUD while it should be 5505 + 4885. Is anything wrong? Could you please suggest?

Thank you.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I am about to submit my application. Although I did not claim functional English for my wife, the due amount is 5505 AUD while it should be 5505 + 4885. Is anything wrong? Could you please suggest?
> 
> Thank you.


The additional amount of AUD 4885 will be part of your second installment. The same will be requested by CO for payment to be made before Visa Grant is issued.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> The additional amount of AUD 4885 will be part of your second installment. The same will be requested by CO for payment to be made before Visa Grant is issued.


That’s correct

It’s called VAC2 payment

Nothing to be worried about

Cheers


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

I love you guys


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Guys,

One final question;

I have successfully uploaded all the documents, and they are shown as *Received*. I have already completed health check as well. I was wondering whether there is something like *final submit button*

Thank you so much


----------



## Simran_1 (Oct 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I don’t understand the role of Company A
> 
> Everything was done by company B right from offer letter to salary payment, so where does Company A come in the picture at all ?
> 
> Cheers


I used to work in the branch office of Company A where I was sent by Company B to work


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> Guys,
> 
> One final question;
> 
> ...


Nope

Relax

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Simran_1 said:


> I used to work in the branch office of Company A where I was sent by Company B to work


If you work for Company A, then why would Company B give you an offer letter

Your case is beyond me

Cheers


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

*My 2 cents..*

Thank you for the insights


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

Hello newbeinz,

As i checked with you earlier, my visa grant was on feb 16 and my IED is mar 4. Along with the grant notification email i got one more attachment with my name as the pdf name. The content of the attachment is given below.. 
I did not understand the content of this. Can you pls explain this. 
I understand there would not be any problem even if i enter after IED. But not sure

-----------------------
Main applicant SAKTHE (M)

Deoendant applicant 1 (F)

Dependtamt applicant 2 (F)


Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa 

Initial Entry Date for a Skilled – Independent (SN 189) Visa.

The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: 

"8504 - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition 

applies before a date specified by the Minister." 

This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before 

the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted. 

General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a 

visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition. 

Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the 

Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial 

entry date. 

General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in 

breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing 

so would be the breach of this condition. 

Visa Validity Period 

This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information 

about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice. 

If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this 

notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa. 

Children born outside of Australia 

Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an 

Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to your 

travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the 

department’s website. See: www.border.gov.au

Travelling to Australia 

This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa 

holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa. 

Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking 

in at the airport and on arrival into Australia. 

Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa 

validity is verified. 

If you require any further assistance please email [email protected]

----------------------

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi All,
Thanks for your responses to my queries. I have one more question, I have lodged by 190 visa on 15th Feb and uploaded all the docs(medicals,pcc, form 80, form 1221 and other docs). My organization has lodged 457 visa extension on 21st sep 2017 which is in progress as well.
Now I have two visa filed with DIBP. Should I ask my organization to withdraw 457 application? or just wait, if 457 comes before the PR then do nothing? or if PR comes before 457 then ask the organization to withdraw 457?
your thoughts are crucial to make a decision.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sakthe.sam said:


> Hello newbeinz,
> 
> As i checked with you earlier, my visa grant was on feb 16 and my IED is mar 4. Along with the grant notification email i got one more attachment with my name as the pdf name. The content of the attachment is given below..
> I did not understand the content of this. Can you pls explain this.
> ...


As the attachment gives all the 3 applicant names specifically, your IED is waived as far as I know

There are many threads on the forum in which this has been confirmed 

However, keep chasing the department and try to get a confirmation very specifically that the IED is waived 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

icycool said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks for your responses to my queries. I have one more question, I have lodged by 190 visa on 15th Feb and uploaded all the docs(medicals,pcc, form 80, form 1221 and other docs). My organization has lodged 457 visa extension on 21st sep 2017 which is in progress as well.
> Now I have two visa filed with DIBP. Should I ask my organization to withdraw 457 application? or just wait, if 457 comes before the PR then do nothing? or if PR comes before 457 then ask the organization to withdraw 457?
> your thoughts are crucial to make a decision.
> Thanks in advance.


When is your current 457 visa expiring?
Your 457 visa extension is ripe for grant and unless you are extremely unlucky, and the 189 is grant d in quick succession to the 489, you have nothing to worry

I presume that the 457 would have been lodged through an agent, so make sure that he withdraws the 457 at a very short notice in case the 189 grant comes earlier 

Cheers


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi newbienz,
My 457 has already expired on 10th Oct and currently, I am bridging visa B. After 190 visa submission I have got bridging visa C.
Yes, my organization has a dedicated team of MARA agents, who have filed the 457 extension.



newbienz said:


> When is your current 457 visa expiring?
> Your 457 visa extension is ripe for grant and unless you are extremely unlucky, and the 189 is grant d in quick succession to the 489, you have nothing to worry
> 
> I presume that the 457 would have been lodged through an agent, so make sure that he withdraws the 457 at a very short notice in case the 189 grant comes earlier
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

icycool said:


> Hi newbienz,
> My 457 has already expired on 10th Oct and currently, I am bridging visa B. After 190 visa submission I have got bridging visa C.
> Yes, my organization has a dedicated team of MARA agents, who have filed the 457 extension.


As your company has filed the 457 visa, give the complete facts to the company MARA agents about your 190 application and let them take a decision on what to do next with the 457 application 

It would not be wise on your part to advise the company on what they should do

Just make sure that you will have access to the MARA agent if you get the 189 grant and they will withdraw the 457 application at a very short notice without any red tape

Cheers


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As the attachment gives all the 3 applicant names specifically, your IED is waived as far as I know
> 
> There are many threads on the forum in which this has been confirmed
> 
> ...


Sure.. i have already emailed them and waiting for their response

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

sakthe.sam said:


> Sure.. i have already emailed them and waiting for their response
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If you do not have any financial issues and leave issues then try to enter Australia before the IED, especially if you are not plan to move permanently in less than 6 months. 

Many has got waived off from IED earlier but few did fulfill their IED as the letter is very generic one.

Good luck.


----------



## Cloe018 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

I have completed my bachelors (B.Sc.) and masters (M.Sc.) in biological sciences from India followed by 1.5 years as a PhD student at IIT. I am planning to relocate to Australia and hence intending to apply for a PR. I searched through the MLTSSL list in order to find the relevant occupation but, it is very unclear. Could you please shed some light on which category of occupation I’ll fall under to get my profile evaluated as positive?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cloe018 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have completed my bachelors (B.Sc.) and masters (M.Sc.) in biological sciences from India followed by 1.5 years as a PhD student at IIT. I am planning to relocate to Australia and hence intending to apply for a PR. I searched through the MLTSSL list in order to find the relevant occupation but, it is very unclear. Could you please shed some light on which category of occupation I’ll fall under to get my profile evaluated as positive?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry 

I can’t help you

Maybe you can Consult a migration agency 

Cheers


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi all, I am planning to book tickets for myself, wife an 2 children to Adelaide from chennai on 4th May, 2018. Wanted help in the best online sites to do so. Also I would pay thro credit card. Anyone who could help in providing information on this please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi all, I am planning to book tickets for myself, wife an 2 children to Adelaide from chennai on 4th May, 2018. Wanted help in the best online sites to do so. Also I would pay thro credit card. Anyone who could help in providing information on this please?


Google is your friend

Prices change every minute

You have to search yourself and book at what ever price you think is attractive 

If you are migrating then the free luggage allowance also becomes important component other then The price of the ticket 


Cheers


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi newbienz
Thanks for all your guidance till now...I got my approval for 190 ..but have few queries...
1.my child birth certificate is having my last name as my after marriage surname and Even her passport is having same.however my all documents contains my last name as before marriage surname and I m from india so could you please guide on this ..
2.do I need to change her birth certificate and passport or is there any way to solve this issue by doing some affidavit...
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Struggle12 said:


> Hi newbienz
> Thanks for all your guidance till now...I got my approval for 190 ..but have few queries...
> 1.my child birth certificate is having my last name as my after marriage surname and Even her passport is having same.however my all documents contains my last name as before marriage surname and I m from india so could you please guide on this ..
> 2.do I need to change her birth certificate and passport or is there any way to solve this issue by doing some affidavit...
> Thanks in advance


Not clear

Give examples

Your maiden name AAA BBB
Your married name AAA CCC

Your child name DDD CCC

Is this correct ?

If so , do you have the marriage certificate which also confirms your maiden name AAA BBB changed to the married name AAA CCC ?


Cheers


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

My name on my all documents are AAA BBB AND after marriage my last name is CCC so my child birth certificate and passport contains mothers name AAA CCC however I don't have any documents with my name as AAA CCC So would it be a problem..
I have marriage certificate but does not specify my name as AAA CCC IT contains AAA BBB...


newbienz said:


> Struggle12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi newbienz
> ...


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hello every body... just a quick question regarding 887. when i started worked in australia i was working as casual so dont have contract but have payslips, superannuation documents and tax certificates. do i need any letter from them that i worked with them.? i dont have any except email saying my work location, payslip, tax document and super .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Struggle12 said:


> My name on my all documents are AAA BBB AND after marriage my last name is CCC so my child birth certificate and passport contains mothers name AAA CCC however I don't have any documents with my name as AAA CCC So would it be a problem..
> I have marriage certificate but does not specify my name as AAA CCC IT contains AAA BBB...


Will you continue with your maiden name only for the rest of your life ?
If not, then get a passport in the married name

In the mean time get an affidavit made that your name has been changed to AAA CCC after marriage

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> hello every body... just a quick question regarding 887. when i started worked in australia i was working as casual so dont have contract but have payslips, superannuation documents and tax certificates. do i need any letter from them that i worked with them.? i dont have any except email saying my work location, payslip, tax document and super .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you can get a letter from the employer , it would be great

You would also be having the bank statement in which your salary was credited ?

Else, the evidence you have may scrape you through

Cheers


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

newbienz said:


> If you can get a letter from the employer , it would be great
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanx for your reply.. i wont be possible to get letter from employer but i have emailed them .. regarding bank statements.. i have already attached them and they were having name of my employer..

this is the thing that i got from case officer

Contract of employment/ Statement of service from employer 
Pay slips;
Taxation documents;
Bank statements showing regular salary payments. Superannuation statements showing employer deposits




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> thanx for your reply.. i wont be possible to get letter from employer but i have emailed them .. regarding bank statements.. i have already attached them and they were having name of my employer..
> 
> this is the thing that i got from case officer
> 
> ...


Just emailing them may not be sufficient 

Take an initiative and call them up

I am sure you would have some contact with some supervisor or someone in the company who can get you that employment letter or service certificate 

A personal call helps

Anyways you have that email which asks you to report to a particular location ?


Cheers


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Just emailing them may not be sufficient
> 
> Take an initiative and call them up
> 
> ...




but they dont give anything for casual jobs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> but they dont give anything for casual jobs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




just have payslips bearing hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> but they dont give anything for casual jobs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




yes i do have email which asks me to join a particular location on particular date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Dear newbienz,
Firstly, thanks a lot for all information you provide!! This is very helpful!
I have a question which I´v already asked in different threads but it´s still not clear for me how to do it best. Maybe you can help me with your advice.

I claim 10 points for 5 years of experience (which was already assessed in 2016 by Engineers Australia) and I´m still working at the same company and doing the same job. So I have now 7 years of work experience but for two years I don´t claim points because I need at least 8 years of experience in order to claim 15 points. Therefore, I don´t know whether I need to choose that two years working after assessement are relevant to my occupaton or not? What do u think? 

The reason why I´m asking is that maybe for sublcass 190 (NSW) 7 years are better than 5 years in case there are other candidats with same EOI points..


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> but they dont give anything for casual jobs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




sorry i pm you as i read your message after sending..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> yes i do have email which asks me to join a particular location on particular date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I were in your shoes, I would not be too worried 

Make a call to them and make a personal request for a service statement or employment letter

If even that fails, send the reporting email printout along with all the other evidence and I think you should be fine

Cheers


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would not be too worried
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh thanx mate.. my agent is just making me worried as he said they need that doc. arrange it at any cost.. so was stressed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

:director:


Ptera said:


> Dear newbienz,
> Firstly, thanks a lot for all information you provide!! This is very helpful!
> I have a question which I´v already asked in different threads but it´s still not clear for me how to do it best. Maybe you can help me with your advice.
> 
> ...


I have no idea how Engineers Australia works

If it was ACS, I would have told you straight away not to claim points for the 2 years beyond the assessment date unless you are working in the same company, job, RNR and location and can get a fresh RNR if required confirming the same

Cheers


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

I have submitted my visa application and am in the process of uploading documents.
For "Evidence of Age" I see below:

"If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, *provide written notification stating this*, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.​"

About the bolded part - What other people are providing as "written notification" if they do not have birth certificate? (I am from India)

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

Need your immediate help.

I lodged my application under subclass 189 in the month of August 2017 with 65 points for ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer) with a hope to get invited in next 3 months.

But due to the ongoing trend this year, my chances appeared to be vague hence I thought of claiming additional 5 points under partner skill qualification.

She is a B-tech in Computer science and Engineering and has got around 12 years experience as a Software Engineer and she has also got competent English IELTS score.

So I thought of getting her qualification evaluated via ACS in order to gain 5 points. She submitted work colleagues declaration for her work experience in the first two companies but for her current company she submitted a self declaration. She has been in the current company for past 8 years.

Today we received the acs evaluation where they have marked her experience in the present company as not suitable in the absence of appropriate documents (probably becoz she submitted self declaration).

Pasting below the content of ACS letter:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 6 January 2018.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering from XXXXXXX University
of Technology completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 ‐ 05/07 – 1 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXX Technologies Limited
Country: India

Dates: 06/07 ‐ 06/09 – 2 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXX India Pvt Ltd
Country: India

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 07/09 ‐ 01/18 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Senior Staff Software Developer ‐ Not Assessable Due to Insufficient
Documentation
Employer: XXX India Pvt Ltd
Country: India
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++

Kindly let me know If I can still get the points for partner qualification as they have deducted 4 years of her qualification till June 2009 and after that her present employment is marked not suitable.

Hope you would be able to guide me with this.

Thanks in advance.
Deepak


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Newbienz and others,
I have one more query related to form 80 and form 1221 :

Can we directly fill the PDFs and upload them or does one need to take print outs of these forms , fill them by hand and then upload the scans ? 

I particularly ask since form 80 , for example, says: "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS."


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Just to be more clear on my query
Hi ,

*

My maiden name is : AAA BBB

My Name after marriage is : AAA CCC

MY daughter’s name is : DDD CCC

On My Daughters Passport and birth certificate my Name is AAA CCC

I have a marriage certificate on which my name is AAA BBB married to my Husband EEE CCC , but my maiden name is not changed .

Could I provide an affidavit of name change clarifying both my maiden name (AAA BBB ) and (AAA CCC) are one and the same person?


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

And one more help needed
If we are applying for NSW visa application , should we fill the sponsoring State Details in part R ?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Struggle12 said:


> And one more help needed
> If we are applying for NSW visa application , should we fill the sponsoring State Details in part R ?


No....that is for Sponsoring Employer details...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Just emailing them may not be sufficient
> 
> Take an initiative and call them up
> 
> ...




hi mate.. i got document from one of my employer . other one is saying he will send as well.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Please help on this


Struggle12 said:


> Just to be more clear on my query
> Hi ,
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> I have submitted my visa application and am in the process of uploading documents.
> For "Evidence of Age" I see below:
> 
> "If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, *provide written notification stating this*, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.​"
> ...



I do not understand your question

India provides birth certificates

So what is the problem ?
You don’t have a birth certificate?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Need your immediate help.
> 
> ...


If she meets the age and will be a part of the visa application, then you can claim 5 spouse points.
She only needed to be assessed as positive which she has. No experience requirements compulsory beyond the AQF meeting date

I am presuming that she is not an Australian citizen or PR holder 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Hi Newbienz and others,
> I have one more query related to form 80 and form 1221 :
> 
> Can we directly fill the PDFs and upload them or does one need to take print outs of these forms , fill them by hand and then upload the scans ?
> ...


I filled the forms online, then took a printout if the whole set, signed it, and then scanned and uploaded the entire set

Some members fill it online, but then take a printout of only the page you are required to sign, sign it, scan it and then merge it with the rest of the pages 

You can do what you feel comfortable with

Cheers i


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Struggle12 said:


> Just to be more clear on my query
> Hi ,
> 
> *
> ...


YES
In that it is better that you give the reason for name change as marriage in the same
It may looks suspicious if without any rhyme or reason, a person says that he has 2 very different surnames 

Ask the notary who is preparing the affidavit for the same
They are the experts
Follow what they say on what best to write in the same for maximum authenticity 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> hi mate.. i got document from one of my employer . other one is saying he will send as well..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you
You were giving up too early

Cheers


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Good for you
> 
> You were giving up too early
> 
> ...




i called them today and they were ready to give me that document and have received now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi All,
I have already applied for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) but did not get any invite till now.
Is it advisable to also try for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 190) (Permanent)?
If yes, could you please guide on the exact process to do so?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

htgaus said:


> Hi All,
> I have already applied for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) but did not get any invite till now.
> Is it advisable to also try for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 190) (Permanent)?
> If yes, could you please guide on the exact process to do so?
> ...


Make new EOI for each state you want to apply for SS very similar to what you did for 189
This time choose 190

Under that EOI, Tick only that one state

Similarly complete all the states one by one

This is the proc SS followed by most members
If you don’t want to go through so much hassle, then in the 189 application itself you can also tick 190 also and choose any state and be done with it

The choice is yours 

Cheers


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> I do not understand your question
> 
> India provides birth certificates
> 
> ...


Yes, India does provide birth certificate - my son has it ! But, I am not sure if they provided when I was born 
In any case I do not have a birth certificate. 
So, am planning to provide Xth certificate as Evidence of Age (though, I believe , now Aadhaar can also be used for the same).
Do you think that will suffice or shall I upload anything else for "Evidence of Age" ?

Thanks,


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Did you attach the Roles and Responsibility letters (that was used for ACS evaluation) to the ACS score card and uploaded it under "Evidence of Skills Assessment" ?
Or, Did you upload the Roles and Responsibility letters (whether from company or individual) under "Evidence of Work Experience" ?

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi,
I am now planning to apply for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).
My EOI for 189 has automatically updated from 60 points to 65 points as I had not end dated my last employment details.

However, I have currently switched to a new company effective July 2017.
-> Does it mean my initial points would go down to 60?
-> While applying for 190 now do I need to end date my last employment as my ACS assessment was only done till that company or can I keep end date open?
-> Do I need to redo my ACS assessment and include my new employment details of 6 months?
-> How much % chance do I have for NSW invitation with 65 points?

Please advise at the earliest.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## australiadream2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi,

My Employment story. 
Company AAA, Company BBB working in India. 
After i join Company CCC i plan to take trip to singapore and look for job.
Luckily I end up got offer in Company DDD-singapore and working in singapore after 7 months . In-mean time i used to contact my india company in skype call informing that i'm medically unfit to work in india and got releived from company CCC , where no one know me that im working in singapore.

I was working in one Company DDD- company as full time in singapore which i never mentioned to ACS and also related to current job roles and description and never mentioned in form 80 as well.--will it create any issue?

The reason behind , I never mentioned because i dont have any proper documents related to employment offer letter,payslip like that in singapore company.

joined another Comapny EEE- company in singapore worked for 2months got releived. 
Finally after that i get offer in Company FFF - Comapny in singapore working till now in same company.



So my doubt is, i went to agent guided me wrong path.

While applying my documents for ACS. ask me provide complete documentation.
end up i produced.

Company AAA- India --(Programmer- 27-Apr-2009 till 09-july-2010)
Company BBB- India-- (Junior Software Engineer 12- July-2010 till 08-Dec-2011)
Company CCC-India--(Software Engineer 12- Dec-2011 till 17-Dec-2012) here few months are break (i fly to singapore looking job)
Company FFF-Singapore -(Senior Software engineer 20 Dec 2012 till ---- till now)

ACS approved me Company BBB,CCC,FFF. deducted me 2years so Company AAA, and half of Company BBB is gone.

Doubt 1: But in my EOI i claim points from half of Company BBB and Company FFF . i put no revelant to Company CCC. but ACS approved me to claim points ,but i dont want to claim from that company . since i have no proper banking salary money. will it be issue?(any way i dont want to claim points from Company CCC)

Doubt 2: so what i mentioned in ACS same thing i follow in my EOI, Form 80 and same thing i have uploaded for my visa lodge. 

i never mentioned Company DDD,EEE in any places of my form. 

Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Yes, India does provide birth certificate - my son has it ! But, I am not sure if they provided when I was born
> In any case I do not have a birth certificate.
> So, am planning to provide Xth certificate as Evidence of Age (though, I believe , now Aadhaar can also be used for the same).
> Do you think that will suffice or shall I upload anything else for "Evidence of Age" ?
> ...


Many members have successfully got grant even without a birth certificate 
Upload both the class 10 result and Aadhaar as age proof

Check the spelling for your and father name 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Did you attach the Roles and Responsibility letters (that was used for ACS evaluation) to the ACS score card and uploaded it under "Evidence of Skills Assessment" ?
> Or, Did you upload the Roles and Responsibility letters (whether from company or individual) under "Evidence of Work Experience" ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nanho


I merged all the documents I submitted to ACS in 1 file and uploaded it under skills assessment 
I uploaded the RnR separately under the work evidence also

You have to spend a lot of time in merging or splitting the documents so that you can upload all the documents within the limit

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

htgaus said:


> Hi,
> I am now planning to apply for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).
> My EOI for 189 has automatically updated from 60 points to 65 points as I had not end dated my last employment details.
> 
> ...


Close the existing job entry on the last date of your working in the old, company

Start a new entry for the new company from the date you joined there, but mark this as non relevant 

To claim points beyond the assessment date, please read this thread opening post carefully 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiadream2018 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Employment story.
> Company AAA, Company BBB working in India.
> ...


If you want to hide any employment in Form 80, I am not in a position to advise you


Cheers


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi nb,

I'm currently in Melbourne and I have secured a job offer (Full time - Test analyst - ANZSCO 261314) from Melbourne based company. And I have been working there for 3 months and living in VIC for 5 months.

I have an offshore experience of 4 years and 11 months of experience ( I know, I won't be getting any points for experience after ACS deducts 2 years ) so I'm just short one month of experience to make it 3.

So my total experience would be around 2Y 11M - offshore AND 3 months onshore
Am I still fulfilling the victorias requirement of 3 years of experience?

My total points would be like 55 + 5 (SS) + 5 partner points ~ 60 or 65 total 


I heard there are very fewer chances for Software Tester in VIC. Is it same even if we have a job offer? 

Can I directly apply for 190, without an EOI and without being waiting to VIC to picked me as I'm holding a job offer? 

what is the process would be like? 

After lodging a Victorian visa nomination application directly, Do I need to rely on my points? 

Sorry about the long read, Much appreciate your reply

TIA


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Dear NB,

My wife lived in Germany for 11 months for which I mentioned the exact initial entry and final exit dates in my application. These dates can clearly be seen on the relevant pages of her passport, which I uploaded also. I have been contemplating whether the CO might ask for PCC for that period although the whole duration is less than 12 months. Would it be wise for us to apply for PCC for that period?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi nb,
> 
> I'm currently in Melbourne and I have secured a job offer (Full time - Test analyst - ANZSCO 261314) from Melbourne based company. And I have been working there for 3 months and living in VIC for 5 months.
> 
> ...


As you have a job offer, you can apply directly for nomination to live in Vic website

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/

The process to apply is given here


https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

It’s a simple process 
If you have any doubts post here

Points have no direct Co relationship to invitation as is the case in 189, although having higher points makes the chances higher
Having a job again, does not guarantee a nomination, but it certainly adds to the chances

Apply for nomination and see

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> My wife lived in Germany for 11 months for which I mentioned the exact initial entry and final exit dates in my application. These dates can clearly be seen on the relevant pages of her passport, which I uploaded also. I have been contemplating whether the CO might ask for PCC for that period although the whole duration is less than 12 months. Would it be wise for us to apply for PCC for that period?
> 
> Thank you.


No one can predict what will be the CO decision 

Just check how much time is required for a German PCC and the process

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

If someone's address gets changed after submitting the visa application with PCC & medicals but before getting any grant, do they need to make any changes or provide any proof for new address, as the passport will have old address and also the PCC is accordingly done. 
I mean do the person need to wait for CO contact or any action is required from there end?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> If someone's address gets changed after submitting the visa application with PCC & medicals but before getting any grant, do they need to make any changes or provide any proof for new address, as the passport will have old address and also the PCC is accordingly done.
> I mean do the person need to wait for CO contact or any action is required from there end?



Just use the update us link and give your new address

The PCC or medical will not be affected

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi,

How can I contact the department of home affairs from India. Can I call 131881 from India using voip?

Thanks!


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just use the update us link and give your new address
> 
> The PCC or medical will not be affected
> 
> Cheers


Just to clear it out.. dont they usually ask PCC for current address and will it be mandatory to get the address changed in Passport


----------



## australiadream2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

*thanks.*

Thanks for your reply.

Please advice for doubt 1.



newbienz said:


> If you want to hide any employment in Form 80, I am not in a position to advise you
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi NB,

Please help with below scenario.

I was not guided appropriately during ACS and have used SD. Though it was perfectly genuine.
However now I have managed to successfully get a reference letter from employer, it's has the same RnR as the SD. No issues here as things were perfectly genuine.

Now during lodge stage, how about using the employer references as they are a stronger proof?
In my personal view it should be fine.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I contact the department of home affairs from India. Can I call 131881 from India using voip?
> 
> Thanks!


I Know many members have used Nymgo successfully 

Call exactly at 9am Australia time to have a quick conversation 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Just to clear it out.. dont they usually ask PCC for current address and will it be mandatory to get the address changed in Passport


I have not heard any member being asked to do it for address change

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Please help with below scenario.
> 
> ...


In the skills assessment documents, use the SD

In the employment documents use the Reference letter 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiadream2018 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Please advice for doubt 1.


No one can force you to claim points for an employment, if you don’t want to

If I were the CO, it would certainly raise doubts in my mind why the applicant is not claiming points for a period allowed by ACS, moreso, if it also leads to additional points

Cheers


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi, pls help me out with this...

I applied for both 189 and 190(NSW) in a single EOI.
But, I missed 190 invite from NSW as I didn't check my spam mails. It got expired too - checked it only after 3 months, my bad time.

It would be helpful to me if somebody clarifies:

whether I can create new EOI for 190-NSW?
whether 189 in my first EOI is still valid and will be considered for future rounds.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jamesbng said:


> Hi, pls help me out with this...
> 
> I applied for both 189 and 190(NSW) in a single EOI.
> But, I missed 190 invite from NSW as I didn't check my spam mails. It got expired too - checked it only after 3 months, my bad time.
> ...


1. Withdraw the old NSW EOI and create a fresh one. 
But if I were in your shoes, I would also email NSW and give them the complete background on how you geniuinely missed their invite and request them to send it again
You never know, you may get lucky

2. Your existing 189 EOI is still valid and you will get invited as an when you meet the points and time requirements 

Cheers


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

First of all, thanks for your untiring work on helping out people.Really appreciated. I have below queries. please clarify me in your free time 

Yesterday, I have applied for PR 189 for 261313 with 70 points and PR 190 with 75 points for NSW and VIC.

i) Do you have any idea on the wait time for PR 189? As I have seen from jan second round cutoff increased to 75 points and only less invitations(around 75) are issued from january.
ii) I have a gap of 15 days between one mployment and another employment. How I can mention that in the EOI skill select? is it needed or I can leave as it is?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> First of all, thanks for your untiring work on helping out people.Really appreciated. I have below queries. please clarify me in your free time
> 
> ...


1. I don’t predict invites

2. Close the employment A on the last day you worked there

Then start a fresh entry for the new company after 15 days as the starting date

Simple 

Cheers


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

During my initial landing, do we need to give proof of hotel booking or letter from my friend (whose house I would be staying in) to the immigration officials?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> During my initial landing, do we need to give proof of hotel booking or letter from my friend (whose house I would be staying in) to the immigration officials?


It’s a routine question asked by many Immigration officers round the world

In my opinion you should be prepared to answer the same if asked

Generally they don’t ask for proof unless they are very suspicious 

Cheers


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It’s a routine question asked by many Immigration officers round the world
> 
> In my opinion you should be prepared to answer the same if asked
> 
> ...


I'll ask my friend for a letter. But they should not have such protocols for PRs given the background checks already done during the visa grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I'll ask my friend for a letter. But they should not have such protocols for PRs given the background checks already done during the visa grant.


Just get an email from him and keep with you

I doubt he will ask you for the same, but no harm in keeping it with you

Cheers


----------



## KhalidNehan (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi newbienz,

I am new to this forum and let me tell you this is one of the best and most helpful post I have come across so far.
A big thank you for the detailed information!
I have the below queries. Please share your views on the same.

I have applied for PR 190 for Software Engineer - 261313 with 55+5=60 points for NSW and VIC on 19th January 2018.

1. I started my work in March 2014. As per my ACS assessment, my “skilled employment” is only counted from March 2016 (ie 2 years after I started work). 
How should I interpret this? I will complete 4 years of work experience in March 2018. 
Does this mean that I cannot claim points for my work experience?

2. I see most of the people are waiting for Nominations and Invitations with 70 and 75 points. Do I have any chance to get nominated and receive ITA with 55+5=60 points?

Please guide me in this regard.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KhalidNehan said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I am new to this forum and let me tell you this is one of the best and most helpful post I have come across so far.
> A big thank you for the detailed information!
> ...


1. Recheck assessment order..it will say after March 2016 not from
Reconfirm and post


2. I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## KhalidNehan (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Recheck assessment order..it will say after March 2016 not from
> Reconfirm and post
> 
> 
> ...


That's right! It says after March 2016. What exactly does it mean? The first 2 years are not considered?


----------



## KhalidNehan (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Recheck assessment order..it will say after March 2016 not from
> Reconfirm and post
> 
> 
> ...



Moreover I am not asking you to predict an invite? Just want to know is it worth trying with the above points? Have anyone you know have received a nomination with 55+5=60 points recently?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KhalidNehan said:


> That's right! It says after March 2016. What exactly does it mean? The first 2 years are not considered?


You can claim points for experience only from 1st April 2016 
So the earliest you can get 5 points is in April 2019
You can get earlier only if you are working in Australia else 2019 it is

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KhalidNehan said:


> Moreover I am not asking you to predict an invite? Just want to know is it worth trying with the above points? Have anyone you know have received a nomination with 55+5=60 points recently?


I don’t track invites
Most predictions are like saying if it does not rain the weather will be fine

As you have already done all the work, submit an EOI.
Maybe you will get lucky 
you have nothing to lose 

Cheers


----------



## KhalidNehan (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can claim points for experience only from 1st April 2016
> So the earliest you can get 5 points is in April 2019
> You can get earlier only if you are working in Australia else 2019 it is
> 
> Cheers


That is sad to know. 
Thank you so much for the prompt response. Appreciate it!

I had 1 more question here. 
Will it help to do Skill assessment again after March 2018? As I would have completed 4 years of work experience then. Will there be any changes in the ACS assessment?


----------



## KhalidNehan (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I don’t track invites
> Most predictions are like saying if it does not rain the weather will be fine
> 
> As you have already done all the work, submit an EOI.
> ...



Hope I get lucky!:fingerscrossed: 
You are right that I have nothing to lose but keep waiting since I have already submitted EOI. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KhalidNehan said:


> That is sad to know.
> Thank you so much for the prompt response. Appreciate it!
> 
> I had 1 more question here.
> Will it help to do Skill assessment again after March 2018? As I would have completed 4 years of work experience then. Will there be any changes in the ACS assessment?


Nope

2 years would be deducted irrespective of how many years experience you have

Cheers


----------



## KhalidNehan (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> 2 years would be deducted irrespective of how many years experience you have
> 
> Cheers


Oh I understand it now.
Is it the case for all the occupations?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KhalidNehan said:


> Oh I understand it now.
> Is it the case for all the occupations?


I am just talking about your case

Every occupation has its own criteria 

Cheers


----------



## KhalidNehan (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I am just talking about your case
> 
> Every occupation has its own criteria
> 
> Cheers


It makes sense now.
Thanks a lot for being so kind and providing all the required information.
It was really helpful. Appreciate it!


----------



## Khalessi (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

You sound very knowledgeable regarding these visa and EOIs.

I have some questions regarding Skill assessment info in the EOI (where invitation is received)
I did my migration and employment skill assessment in Australia in 2016. I received positive outcome from CPA Australia. 
I recently received an invitation for 190 (claimed 5 points for work experience from my 2016 skill assessment). My problem is the job that I had assessed didn’t meet the 20hrs/week requirement (as I took off during final exams) but CPA approved.
But I have nominated my current work in my EOI as well, for which I haven’t done skill assessment. I need advices on experts on this. 

1. Since I have included my current job as a nominated employment in my EOI, can I just request CPA to update my assessment? That way I will have same assement reference no. But I will have 2 assement dates ( willl that be a problem?)

2. Or do i do a separate assessment for my current job where I have worked for more than a year and submit another EOI and wait for this invitation to expire.

What will be my best option ? 

I am going to see a migration agent on Monday but I thought Getting opinions from different people is valuable on this matter.

Really appreciate if you know what to do in my case.

Thank you


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have a query. I need your advice since I believe I may have done a mistake, please correct me before its too late. Please try to answer all my queries if possible as each query is different

i) I have raised separate EOI for PR 189 and for PR 190, I have raised 2, one for VIC and one for NSW. Do i need to cancel any of these? I have seen people saying that during invite if NSW or VIC comes to know that we have raised for other states as well then there is a chance of rejection. 

2) I have submitted SD during my ACS assessment and is it enough to submit those same docs during visa docs submission as well? I have been in 2 companies and its tough to get reference letter in company letterhead. But in SD, I have in proper format with leads sign, references, roles and responsibilities. I didnt any face issue during ACS assessment.

3) for tax documents during visa docs submission, is FORM 26AS statements enough? if no, what is exactly needed for tax submission and how to get that.

4) For my first employer, I have last 6 months payslips, in 2nd employer I have 6 payslips with different months. I don't have payslips in each and every month during my full-time period. Is this an issue during visa docs submission?

Experts suggestions are also welcome and If I have asked some basic questions, please pardon me and help me out.

Thanks


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

*Any tips to get Direct Grant*

Hi,

I have recently lodged for the 189 VISA and i am in waiting period.
Below are the documents that i have submitted and would like to know if there are any tips you could give to get a Direct Grant.

EOI Submitted on - 15th Jan 2018 with 80 points
Received invite on 17th Jan 2018
Age - 30points
Education -15 points
Work experience - 10 Points
PTE 20 points
Partner Skills - 5 points
ANZCODE - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst

Main Applicant Documents submitted
Age Proof - BirthCertificate
Identity/Travel Document - AADHAR and Passport
Character docs - PCC and Form 80
Education - Post Grad and Grad-- Degree certificate and consolidated marks sheets
Work Experience - 2 companies i have worked in
1st company- Offer Letter/Relieving Letter/Every years 1st and last payslips/Experience Certificate/Roles Description/Bank Statements(1st and last months)
2nd company- Offer Letter/Every years 1st and last payslips(Jan and Dec)Roles Description/Bank Statements(1st and last months)/Tax Returns since 2011
Medicals completed on 12th Feb
Additional - Form 1221

Partner Applicant Documents submitted
Age Proof - BirthCertificate
Identity/Travel Document - AADHAR and Passport/Marriage Certificate and Photograph
Character docs - PCC and Form 80
the below documents submitted in Other category
Education - Grad-- Degree certificate and consolidated marks sheets
Work Experience - 3 companies of my partner
1st and 2nd company- Offer Letter/Relieving Letter/Experience Certificate/Roles Description/Tax returns from 2011
3rd company- Offer Letter/Roles Description/recent paySlips Tax Returns since 2011
Form 1221

Medicals completed on 12th Feb

Two Kids - Birth Certificates/Passports
Medicals done one 12th Feb


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Khalessi said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> You sound very knowledgeable regarding these visa and EOIs.
> 
> ...


I have no idea how CPA works, so would not like to venture into that area

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Khalessi said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> You sound very knowledgeable regarding these visa and EOIs.
> 
> ...


I have no idea how CPA works, so would not like to venture into that area

You are doing the right thing by consulting a MARA agent
I hope it’s an Australian based agent

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a query. I need your advice since I believe I may have done a mistake, please correct me before its too late. Please try to answer all my queries if possible as each query is different
> 
> ...


1. VIC has a questionnaire wherein they ask if you have applied for SS to any other state also
I don’t think NSW asks that question
How far it affects your sponsorship cannot be quantified as the reason for rejection of pre invite can be many and to pin point to one single factor would be foolishness 

2. SDs face a lot More scrutiny then a reference letter.
ACS does not go into the merits of your case too deeply and leaves that to the DIBP. 
So crossing the ACS hurdle is very easy, but at the DIBP level it’s extremely hard
For current job, many members have reported that CO is insisting on getting a reference letter only despite submitting a SD

3. Form 16 and tax assessment documents will be helpful

4. If some payslips are missing , it’s not an issue as long as the missing payslips are not bunched up in a particularly period only

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently lodged for the 189 VISA and i am in waiting period.
> Below are the documents that i have submitted and would like to know if there are any tips you could give to get a Direct Grant.
> ...


I gave payslips, bank statements, for every month.
Why do you want to give only 2 pear year is beyond me
I also gave PF statements, Form 16 , Form 26 AS, IT assessment for each year

Strengthen the genuine marriage evidence
Promotion letters and commendation letters from employer or clients should be added
Skills assessment letter and set of documents used for same for both applicants

Cheers


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I gave payslips, bank statements, for every month.
> Why do you want to give only 2 pear year is beyond me
> I also gave PF statements, Form 16 , Form 26 AS, IT assessment for each year
> 
> ...



Hey Thanks for your quick reply.
I have given the skill assessment details as well..which i forgot to mention.
I will upload my PF account statement as well.I did not put all the payslips and bankstatements for every year as i thought it will be too many payslips..for 7 years..

What else can I submit as a Marriage proof ? I have put the Marriage Certificate/Photograph/Both our passports have the spouse names included.

IT Assessment i have submitted from the year 2011 to 2017..


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. VIC has a questionnaire wherein they ask if you have applied for SS to any other state also
> I don’t think NSW asks that question
> How far it affects your sponsorship cannot be quantified as the reason for rejection of pre invite can be many and to pin point to one single factor would be foolishness
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply NB, kind of you. In my first query I have said that, I have done EOI for PR 189, PR 190(NSW), PR-190(VIC) separately. Is this a problem?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Thanks for the reply NB, kind of you. In my first query I have said that, I have done EOI for PR 189, PR 190(NSW), PR-190(VIC) separately. Is this a problem?


Not a problem from Skillselect side
You are perfectly within your rights to do so

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> Hey Thanks for your quick reply.
> I have given the skill assessment details as well..which i forgot to mention.
> I will upload my PF account statement as well.I did not put all the payslips and bankstatements for every year as i thought it will be too many payslips..for 7 years..
> 
> ...


I gave each and every payslips for nearly 10 years along with the bank statements with th salary credit entry highlighted 

Nothing is too much evidence as far as I am concerned 

Joint bank account, joint loan account, joint property, , holidays you have taken together with air tickets and hotel bills, joint rental bills, joint utility bills

These are some I gave
You can add and deduct as per your circumstances 

PR application is a journey of 1000 steps and if you take the first right step, you reach the destination faster
As this is my 3rd PR application, I knew what all was required and had painstakingly collected everything over the years
I put myself in the CO shoes when I prepare my documents to make sure that he gets everything he needs irrespective of whether the rules ask for it or not
Some members advocate giving the bare minimum evidence only, but I differ
I give so much evidence that the CO is more then happy to clear my application in the shortest possible time



Cheers


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I gave each and every payslips for nearly 10 years along with the bank statements with th salary credit entry highlighted
> 
> Nothing is too much evidence as far as I am concerned
> 
> ...




Hi 

Thank you very much for your reply.
I will upload the PF Account statements, joint account,loan and property papers.

Hoping to get a direct grant as my friends who were contacted by CO for some clarifications had to wait for over 3 months after uploading the requested proofs.

The points that we have do not play any role in the assignment of CO is what i understood. correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks a ton once again..Congratulations on your PR, why did you do it 3 times?? just curious to know


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> I will upload the PF Account statements, joint account,loan and property papers.
> ...


The department allots your case to a CO
You have no role

I have a PR from 3 different countries . I applied for one wherever I was posted, and got it in a very short period compared to other applicants 

Cheers


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

TryingforPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently lodged for the 189 VISA and i am in waiting period.
> Below are the documents that i have submitted and would like to know if there are any tips you could give to get a Direct Grant.
> ...


-
Provide bank statements of entire tenure of work experience for which points are claimed(for both you and partner). Additionally, provide payslip once every quarter(for entire period of work experience. Provide these evidences and you have good chance of direct grant. 

P.S. I am telling you based on what my MARA agent recommends me.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

My office has applied for visa 400.

1. I know applications submitted via VFS are treated by the embassy in Delhi. Is it the case also for applications submitted online?

2. Do I need to update anything on my 190 PR application about visa 400?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> My office has applied for visa 400.
> 
> ...


1. Online applications I presume would be processed in Australia centres
Moreover, I don’t think you are affected in any manner where it’s processed 

2. Once you get the visa, update the CO
Also when you enter and leave Australia 

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

I have applied EOI under both 189 and 190 on 23/02/2018 with below details:

Total Points 189: 65

For 190: 70

Code: 263111

My questions are:

1) is there any chance for me to get invite this year with 189 or 190? I have chosen as any state in EOI.

2) what is the alternative I should think instead of scoring 20 points in PTE?

3) Shall I apply in any other code?

Please suggest, I am desperate to move to Australia.

Many thanks.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> I have applied EOI under both 189 and 190 on 23/02/2018 with below details:
> 
> Total Points 189: 65
> 
> ...


1. Unless the number of invites go up from 300 per round substantially to 1000 or so as earlier, no chance under 189

For 190 you can try to lodge separate EOIs for each state instead of ticking any state in 1 EOI

2. You can try NAATI or spouse points

3. No idea if you can qualify under any other Anzsco code or not.
You would know it

Canada is an alternative destination you can explore.
They are comparatively more lenient, from what I have heard

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Unless the number of invites go up from 300 per round substantially to 1000 or so as earlier, no chance under 189
> 
> For 190 you can try to lodge separate EOIs for each state instead of ticking any state in 1 EOI
> 
> ...


Under 190 I can apply different EOIs..For example if I would like to apply for 3 states so I can apply 3 EOIs under 190 and 1 seperate under 189?

What is NAATI, please suggest.

Thanks for your response.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Under 190 I can apply different EOIs..For example if I would like to apply for 3 states so I can apply 3 EOIs under 190 and 1 seperate under 189?
> 
> What is NAATI, please suggest.
> 
> ...


1. That’s correct
You would have 4 EOIs in Skillselect 

2. Here you go

https://www.aeccglobal.com/blog/boost-your-migration-points-with-naati-accreditation

If you pass this course, you are entitled to claim 5 additional points

There is an additional course also introduced recently which is supposedly easier which is just for claiming points
You can explore that also

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. VIC has a questionnaire wherein they ask if you have applied for SS to any other state also
> I don’t think NSW asks that question
> How far it affects your sponsorship cannot be quantified as the reason for rejection of pre invite can be many and to pin point to one single factor would be foolishness
> 
> ...


Hi Newbies,
How should reference letter be? Is it like "To whom it may concern" letter saying I worked for that particular company for the duration and signed recent?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hi Newbies,
> How should reference letter be? Is it like "To whom it may concern" letter saying I worked for that particular company for the duration and signed recent?


The format for the reference letter is given in the ACS website

Get it as close to that as possible 

It needs much more details then what you have mentioned above 

Cheers


----------



## Blazing_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi NewBienz,

Its great to read your awesome and apt reply to almost all queries.

I have a quick query.

My younger Brother did his Bachelors in Electronics & Telecommunications but he is working as a Software Engineer for last 8 years. I am not sure but I read somewhere on the forum that your case is same. 

I understand he has to get skill assessment from ACS and not EA, Plz correct if I am wrong.

Do you foresee, ACS will deduct any years of experience in his case as his job profile doesn't matches the ANZSCO code.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Blazing_Dragon said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> 
> Its great to read your awesome and apt reply to almost all queries.
> 
> ...


ACS deducted 4 years for me, so it would be the same for him I presume

Cheers


----------



## Blazing_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> ACS deducted 4 years for me, so it would be the same for him I presume
> 
> Cheers


Any specific reason, why ACS deducted 4 years, (not more or less-Based on Job profile or any other reason).

Apologies for my naïve query regarding ANZSCO Code for Software Engineers (I am Chemical Engineer: p), Should he apply for 2611 (ICT Business and System Analysts) or 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers) or 2631 (Computer Network Professionals). 

Will be grateful If you can let me know where to find answer to this query (ACS website specific link or elsewhere), in addition to your valuable opinion.

Thanks alot


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Blazing_Dragon said:


> Any specific reason, why ACS deducted 4 years, (not more or less-Based on Job profile or any other reason).
> 
> Apologies for my naïve query regarding ANZSCO Code for Software Engineers (I am Chemical Engineer: p), Should he apply for 2611 (ICT Business and System Analysts) or 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers) or 2631 (Computer Network Professionals).
> 
> ...


ACS considers it as ICT Minor and not related to job so deducted 4 years
I did not challenge it nor did I go into the merits of why

The description of the various Anzsco codes are given in the link below


https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf


The applicant has to choose himself which code suits his job experience the best and apply under it
I can’t recommend any, except that most applicants choose 261313 as it has the widest coverage

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. That’s correct
> You would have 4 EOIs in Skillselect
> 
> 2. Here you go
> ...


Thank you so much for the info.

Can you please help me with that additional course which you have mentioned?

I am sorry I am not getting details about this.

Regards

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Dear Newbienz,

It was a great pleasure of reading your posts in various topics.

I worked for 3 employers since 2005 as follow.

1st Employer 
March 2005 to February 2008
ACS deducted all of them

2nd Employer
March 2008 to October 2008
ACS deducted all of them

3rd Employer
November 2008 to October 2018
ACS recognized relevant skilled employment from May 2008 to October 2018 where I claimed for 8 years of experience.

Current Employer
I joined them after my ACS so it is not in ACS recognition.


My questions are here.

1. How likely DHA contact to those employers where I do not claim points for especially the first one (over 10 years)? This is because most of my colleagues left it during these 10 years and number of HRs have been changed. What I have is two job reference letters only and no payslips and bank statements as we did not use salary credit through bank.

2. If HR answered there is no employment record for me, what are the other ways to prove my employment? Is job reference letter enough? (or) Do I need to get statutory declaration for this?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Thank you so much for the info.
> 
> Can you please help me with that additional course which you have mentioned?
> 
> ...


I read in the forum somewhere

You will have to research it yourself

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> It was a great pleasure of reading your posts in various topics.
> 
> ...


Did you submit the 1st and 2nd employer details to ACS when submitting assessment application?

Cheers


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Did you submit the 1st and 2nd employer details to ACS when submitting assessment application?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

Yes, I submitted all my employment references from 1st to 3rd employers. ACS deducted 1st and 2nd.

The thing is that I got 1st job reference letter from one of my managers in 2015. If DHC contact him, he will answer accordingly. However, my concern is if DHA contact to HR which may be recently joined or does not want to find 10 years record and simply answer "No"?

I have no concern for 2nd and 3rd ones as they are in Singapore. I have all evidences.

Thanks for your help and God bless you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Yes, I submitted all my employment references from 1st to 3rd employers. ACS deducted 1st and 2nd.
> 
> ...



Post the wordings of the ACS assessment letter
Blank out sensitive information if any

Cheers


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Post the wordings of the ACS assessment letter
> Blank out sensitive information if any
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

Please refer to below.

-----------------------

Dear Mr Saw,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 1 October 2017.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science in Computing and Information Systems from University of London completed February 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.

1st Employer (Myanmar)
March 2005 to Feb 2008 (2 years 11 months)

2nd Employer (Singapore)
March 2008 to Oct 2008 (8 months)

3rd Employer (Singapore)
Nov 2008 to Oct 2018 (8 years 10 months)

-----------------------


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> It was a great pleasure of reading your posts in various topics.
> 
> ...


1. If you have reference letters for job 1 and 2 , I think you are safe
I hope you are aware what is a reference letter ?
No misunderstanding?

2. A Reference letter carries much more weight then a SD

Enter job 1 and 2 also in the EOI but mark then non relevant
Then 3 mark Relevant 
Again job 4 mark non relevant 

I hope you have not merged any locations or designation 

Cheers


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> 1. If you have reference letters for job 1 and 2 , I think you are safe
> I hope you are aware what is a reference letter ?
> No misunderstanding?
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

Thank you so much for your kind help. Yes, I put "Not relevant" for 1st and 2nd jobs in EOI and "No claiming for this Job" in visa lodgement.

For your question of "Reference Letter", please correct me if I am wrong. This is what I have.

-------
Company Letter Head
Date
To whom it may concern,
This is to certify that Mr. Saw worked as a full-time IT Engineer position from DD/MM/YYYY to DD/MM/YYYY from Monday to Friday (9 to 5). His last drawing salary was XXX.

Responsibilities
- - - - 

Signed by
My former manager
Contact/Email
------------------

Is that correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind help. Yes, I put "Not relevant" for 1st and 2nd jobs in EOI and "No claiming for this Job" in visa lodgement.
> 
> ...


Yes

I hope his name and designation is given

Cheers


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Yes
> 
> I hope his name and designation is given
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

Yes, his name and designation stated in reference letter.

God bless you all the time as you always help others! 

I admire you and I will also try to help others on matters as much as I know.

Saw Tinn Maung


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi newbienz, I have a question. I just got my new passport due as the old one is about to expire. At the moment, I am still waiting for an invite. If I change my passport details in my EOI, will the DOE also change?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> Hi newbienz, I have a question. I just got my new passport due as the old one is about to expire. At the moment, I am still waiting for an invite. If I change my passport details in my EOI, will the DOE also change?
> 
> Thanks!


As far as I remember, the passport number entry is not editable in the EOI

But nothing to worry

You can change the passport number when you get the invite and lodge the application 

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As far as I remember, the passport number entry is not editable in the EOI
> 
> But nothing to worry
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps!


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi all,
I am new to this forum, just wanted to know whether it is a mandatory process for CO to request for form 80.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum, just wanted to know whether it is a mandatory process for CO to request for form 80.
> Thanks


In most cases, the CO has asked for it

So it’s an unwritten rule followed by most members on the forum to upload the Form 80 and 1221 for all adult applicants voluntarily 

Cheers


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi,
My visa application has been submitted and until now no CO contact, PTE score is valid upto August since the application is still in process will CO be requesting to retake PTE if decision is not made till august.
Regards
Ajay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Hi,
> My visa application has been submitted and until now no CO contact, PTE score is valid upto August since the application is still in process will CO be requesting to retake PTE if decision is not made till august.
> Regards
> Ajay


Nothing to worry

Your points have to be proved only till the date of invite

PCC and medicals, these are the only 2 things which you may be asked to do again in case they expire during the processing of the application 
That also is at the discretion of the CO, and he can waive it off

Cheers


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Nothing to worry
> 
> Your points have to be proved only till the date of invite
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for your swift response.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Online applications I presume would be processed in Australia centres
> Moreover, I don’t think you are affected in any manner where it’s processed
> 
> 2. Once you get the visa, update the CO
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

1. Unfortunately if 190 comes first, I'll have few extra hours to take action to withdraw 400 application.

2. I haven't got a CO contact yet so I don't know whom to inform, no option in 'update us' for new visa. I'll update of my current address once I'm in Australia and when I return.

Thanks!


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Provide bank statements of entire tenure of work experience for which points are claimed(for both you and partner). Additionally, provide payslip once every quarter(for entire period of work experience. Provide these evidences and you have good chance of direct grant.
> 
> P.S. I am telling you based on what my MARA agent recommends me.



I have already submitted that starting months and ending month's Payslips and BankStatements.Can i submit the payslips and bankstatements again without the verification. unfortunately we do not have my partners payslips of her previous companies


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi,

When uploading my bank statements (as proof of employment), what is the Document Type we should select, is it?

1. Bank Statement - Business
2. Financial Statement
3. Others (Specify)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JHubble said:


> Hi,
> 
> When uploading my bank statements (as proof of employment), what is the Document Type we should select, is it?
> 
> ...


I chose 2.. Financial statement

Cheers


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I chose 2.. Financial statement
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for a prompt reply, newbienz.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> I filled the forms online, then *took a printout if the whole set*, signed it, and then scanned and uploaded the entire set
> 
> Some members fill it online, but then take a printout of only the page you are required to sign, sign it, scan it and then merge it with the rest of the pages
> 
> ...


Did you take black and white printout ? Or, was it colored ?

One question regarding "Evidence of Character" - did you upload all of PCC, Form 80 and Form 1221 as a single file under "Evidence of Character" ? 
Or, did you upload PCC only under "Evidence of Character" and uploaded form 80 and 1221 as "Other Documents" under "Attach More Documents" ?

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Is form 1221 mandatory for partner190 visa..as we are claiming partners point


----------



## carthicb (May 22, 2017)

Are form 80 and 1221 mandatory to be submitted for 189 visa? The checklist provided in skillselect portal says that 'Additional character documents, if applicable'. Can anyone please clarify.

Thanks
Carthic


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

carthicb said:


> Are form 80 and 1221 mandatory to be submitted for 189 visa? The checklist provided in skillselect portal says that 'Additional character documents, if applicable'. Can anyone please clarify.
> 
> Thanks
> Carthic


As per current trends, these two documents are generally asked by CO. So, it is better to upload them upfront. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

CONFUSION:

My Wife's document upload page has:
- "Evidence of Custody" ? Do I need to upload anything against it or shall I just leave it ?
- Do I also fill Form 80 for my wife ? Form 1221 is specifically asked for under "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form" but not form 80.
- Her English requirements appear as "Language Ability - English, Evidence of". Help link for this mention IELTS/PTE score and not "functional english". Wasn't requirement for dependant applicant (over 18 years) just "Functional English" ?
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist 

For my son:
- They have asked "Evidence of Character" for my son. Per my understanding PCC is only required for dependent applicant over 18 years and hence I did not get PCC for my son. Shall I just leave it or do I need to upload something here ?
- What do I upload under "Evidence of Custody" ? Would birth certificate suffice ?
- What do I upload against "Language Ability - English, Evidence of" for my son ? As per my understanding there was/is no Englih language requirement for dependent applicant under 18 years.
- "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" shows up in the document list for my son. What do I make of it ? Shall I just ignore it ?

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Did you take black and white printout ? Or, was it colored ?
> 
> One question regarding "Evidence of Character" - did you upload all of PCC, Form 80 and Form 1221 as a single file under "Evidence of Character" ?
> Or, did you upload PCC only under "Evidence of Character" and uploaded form 80 and 1221 as "Other Documents" under "Attach More Documents" ?
> ...


I took black and white printout
I signed with a blue pen and then took a coloured scan of the entire set

The PCC, Form 80 and Form 1221, all have specific dropdown in each individual name

You don’t have to file under other documents
Search each dropdown carefully and you will find them

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Struggle12 said:


> Is form 1221 mandatory for partner190 visa..as we are claiming partners point


It’s not mandatory as per DIBP website, it’s voluntary 

but most members on the forum upload it as in cases where it is not done, the CO asks that it be uploaded, which results in delay

I uploaded form 80 and 1221 for both applicants 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

carthicb said:


> Are form 80 and 1221 mandatory to be submitted for 189 visa? The checklist provided in skillselect portal says that 'Additional character documents, if applicable'. Can anyone please clarify.
> 
> Thanks
> Carthic


As Smaikap has already answered, most members upload both forms voluntarily to save processing time

I also did for both applicants 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> CONFUSION:
> 
> My Wife's document upload page has:
> - "Evidence of Custody" ? Do I need to upload anything against it or shall I just leave it ?
> ...


Wife

Evidence of custody..leave blank

Fill form 80 and form 1221

Under English ability, upload the evidence you are providing for functional English


SON

If he is younger then 16 years, ( it’s not 18 years as you have mentioned ) nothing is required in the columns you have mentioned except evidence of custody

In custody upload the child’s birth certificate and if he has a passport, upload the bio page and the page where the parents name are given 

I am presuming he is your natural born son and you and your wife are the parents and both are part of the application 

Cheers


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Wife
> 
> Evidence of custody..leave blank
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

I have got service certificate/letters from my previous employers with start and end date mentioned on company letter head. Will that suffice for "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" (along with work references)?
Is there any need to provide Salary slips and Tax Document for these previous employers ?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

One naive question but better to clarify before I start uploading documents - right now I am getting them all ready before I upload in one shot.
Does the "Attach Documents" UI allow me to upload multiple "Document Type" for each "Evidence Type" ?
As an example, will I be able to upload\attach separately pdf for "Form 80" document type and pdf for "Overseas Police Clearance" document type under evidence type "Character, Evidence of" ? Or, would I need to merge both Form 80 and Police clearance in one PDF file ? 
("Document Type" is a drop-down and so is bit confusing)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> I have got service certificate/letters from my previous employers with start and end date mentioned on company letter head. Will that suffice for "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" (along with work references)?
> Is there any need to provide Salary slips and Tax Document for these previous employers ?


You have to provide as much evidence you can of all previous employments especially more for those you are claiming points for

Offer letter
Salary slips
PF statement
Form 16/26 AS
Income tax assessments orders
Bank statements in which salary was credited
Reference letter or SD
Experience letter
Promotion letters
Commendation letters from employer or clients


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> One naive question but better to clarify before I start uploading documents - right now I am getting them all ready before I upload in one shot.
> Does the "Attach Documents" UI allow me to upload multiple "Document Type" for each "Evidence Type" ?
> As an example, will I be able to upload\attach separately pdf for "Form 80" document type and pdf for "Overseas Police Clearance" document type under evidence type "Character, Evidence of" ? Or, would I need to merge both Form 80 and Police clearance in one PDF file ?
> ("Document Type" is a drop-down and so is bit confusing)


You can upload multiple documents under each document type
Just remember 2 things

1. You cannot remove a document once uploaded
2. You have a limit of only 60 documents per applicant. The child gets only 30 I think 

So try to finish within 50 documents and keep 10 in hand for last minute use
So merge or split documents as necessary to make the best use of the limit

Cheers


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

*IMMI account*

Would appreciate if someone can help me with this:-
1) if primary contact is email, when do we get the notice of grant in IMMI account? My agent got email on CO contact on 21/2 (IMMI account status changed to Info requested) but I only see the CO request in IMMI mailbox today (26/2)
2) when will status in IMMI account change to finalize after a decision is made? My agent attached the requested skill assessment on 21/2 itself and said he pressed IP button. I noted status only change to Assessment in progress next day on 22/2


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lingling said:


> Would appreciate if someone can help me with this:-
> 1) if primary contact is email, when do we get the notice of grant in IMMI account? My agent got email on CO contact on 21/2 (IMMI account status changed to Info requested) but I only see the CO request in IMMI mailbox today (26/2)
> 2) when will status in IMMI account change to finalize after a decision is made? My agent attached the requested skill assessment on 21/2 itself and said he pressed IP button. I noted status only change to Assessment in progress next day on 22/2


1. When I got my grant, the status changed to finalised first in the Skillselect and after a couple of hours I think I got the email.
No one can no exactly when the status changed in Skillselect as you cannot be online all the time

2. It’s not surprising that Skillselect would have some delay after you have pressed the IP button

You are getting anxious for no reason .
It’s all a part of the process

You have to trust your agent, once you have appointed him

Cheers


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> 1. When I got my grant, the status changed to finalised first in the Skillselect and after a couple of hours I think I got the email.
> No one can no exactly when the status changed in Skillselect as you cannot be online all the time
> 
> 2. It’s not surprising that Skillselect would have some delay after you have pressed the IP button
> ...


Thank you so much for your swift response. I trust my agent, just wanted to know what my position is.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi,

Update: I received visa 400 grant today. 
It was applied on Friday evening after 6 pm IST. I got grant around 09:45 am IST on Monday. So, it didn't even take 1 working day. It seems that online applications for 400 are processed in Australia.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi,
> 
> Update: I received visa 400 grant today.
> It was applied on Friday evening after 6 pm IST. I got grant around 09:45 am IST on Monday. So, it didn't even take 1 working day. It seems that online applications for 400 are processed in Australia.
> ...


Great

Update the CO when you actually land in Australia and also when you actually leave as your IED will be decided accordingly in case the PR grant happens in this period

Cheers


----------



## munnabhaimba (Feb 15, 2018)

Dear experts!!!

I am new in this forum.. my skills and qualifications have recently been assessed by ACS and assessed as suitable.

But they assessed my education qualification as follows:

MY Master in Information Technology as AQF Master Degree
My BSc in Computer Science as AQF Associate Degree
But they did not assess my MBA degree due to non-IT..

As I understand I don't have bachelor degree to support my mater degree, so I can't claim 15 points as per rule.

So. My question is if I assess my 2 years MBA degree and I am sure it will be equivalent to AQF bachelor degree since they count my bachelor as Associate degree as such I can claim 15 points ..Can you kindly verify whether I am thinking in right direction or not and if I am thinking right then please suggest what steps should I take now??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

munnabhaimba said:


> Dear experts!!!
> 
> I am new in this forum.. my skills and qualifications have recently been assessed by ACS and assessed as suitable.
> 
> ...



Give your points table and Anzsco code
Cheers


----------



## munnabhaimba (Feb 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Give your points table and Anzsco code
> Cheers


Thank you for your reply

261112: System Analyst

Age; 25
Exp:15
Edu: 15 or 10?
IELTS: 10
SS:5
Total: 65 or 70

Master in IT 2012 ACS assessed as AQF Master Degree
MBA 2007 ACS did not assess due to Non-IT
BSC in CSc 2003 ACS assessed as AQF Associate Degree


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

munnabhaimba said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> 261112: System Analyst
> 
> ...


Many members have posted that you can get your non IT degree assessed by Vetassess and then claim points for it
I don’t see how this is possible as in the EOI you have columns for only 1 skilled assessment 
I have not come across any case where the applicant was actually successful 

I think if you consult a renowned MARA agent preferably based in Australia specifically for this point, it would be money well spent 

Cheers


----------



## munnabhaimba (Feb 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Many members have posted that you can get your non IT degree assessed by Vetassess and then claim points for it
> I don’t see how this is possible as in the EOI you have columns for only 1 skilled assessment
> I have not come across any case where the applicant was actually successful
> 
> ...


But as far as I know Vetassess has one service call point test advisory and by using the service you can assess your qualification only to assess equivalent AQF. If they assess my MBA as AQF bachelor degree then I think I can claim 15 points as this bachelor will support my Master degree. For this assessment I don't need to submit in EOI directly but I can attach with my MBA degree at the time of lodging my application to prove my degree.. What do u think?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

munnabhaimba said:


> But as far as I know Vetassess has one service call point test advisory and by using the service you can assess your qualification only to assess equivalent AQF. If they assess my MBA as AQF bachelor degree then I think I can claim 15 points as this bachelor will support my Master degree. For this assessment I don't need to submit in EOI directly but I can attach with my MBA degree at the time of lodging my application to prove my degree.. What do u think?


Many members have posted that this is allowed
How far this is correct, I have no idea 

If I were in your shoes I would not blindly take this route without a confirmation from a reputed MARA agent
The consequences, if this is wrong is very high as it will lead to immediate rejection of your application and forfeiture of your visa fees

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## munnabhaimba (Feb 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Many members have posted that this is allowed
> How far this is correct, I have no idea
> 
> If I were in your shoes I would not blindly take this route without a confirmation from a reputed MARA agent
> ...


Thank you for your honest opinion 

But I wrote to ACS in this regard and they replied that for your MBA degree you can assess using relevant assessing authority and which give me some shed of light. But I am still confused.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hello every body.. does any body have an idea that how much time does it takes for co to pick file again after resubmitting required document


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> hello every body.. does any body have an idea that how much time does it takes for co to pick file again after resubmitting required document
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How an individual CO will work will depend on his style of working and his workload
You cannot generalise 

Cases have been reported on the forum where members reported getting grants within days of submitting the required documents and on the other hand members after pressing the IP button are waiting for months

But all said and done, due to reduction in manpower or increase in number of checks, the process of grant has become more and more lengthy 
CO contact only adds to the delay

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> How an individual CO will work will depend on his style of working and his workload
> You cannot generalise
> 
> Cases have been reported on the forum where members reported getting grants within days of submitting the required documents and on the other hand members after pressing the IP button are waiting for months
> ...


I think cases getting grant within days is a thing of past. Last year it used to happen, but at least this year I have not read about any one getting grant so fast. I would say that if all docs are proper then if we get a grant within 3-4 months we should be happy.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

newbienz said:


> How an individual CO will work will depend on his style of working and his workload
> You cannot generalise
> 
> Cases have been reported on the forum where members reported getting grants within days of submitting the required documents and on the other hand members after pressing the IP button are waiting for months
> ...




thanx for reply .. i have been contacted for first time by co since started my australia process( 489 and the adding my wife as entrant). never been asked any aditiinal doc till now. not even form 80


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> thanx for reply .. i have been contacted for first time by co since started my australia process( 489 and the adding my wife as entrant). never been asked any aditiinal doc till now. not even form 80
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I were in your shoes, I would have uploaded Form 80 & 1221 for all adult applicants ASAP, if not already done
I would not wait for the CO to ask for it

Cheers


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

Having submitted EOI for 190, what documents should one prepare while waiting for the invite? I know CV in Australian format is one. What else? Pls advise.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Having submitted EOI for 190, what documents should one prepare while waiting for the invite? I know CV in Australian format is one. What else? Pls advise.


Hey Bud,

Filling in Newbienz shoes for responding to this query.

Following are the documents which you should be ready for a 190 nomination for any state:

1. Your CV in Australian format
2. Skills assessment letter
3. PTE score report
4. Educational documents
5. Employment reference letters
6. Certified Passport Scans.
7. Any name variation affidavits

Points 4, 5 & 6 you can use the same which you submitted to get the skills assessment done.

Additional for Victoria: Skilled Declaration Form - can be downloaded from their website : https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0015/225051/Skilled-Declaration.doc

Victoria application and NSW applications are different. Please be very careful while filling up the details in these. Do not over claim points and they should be equal to the EOI points claim.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> Filling in Newbienz shoes for responding to this query.
> 
> ...


You have recently applied for NSW SS and successfully got the same

So you were in a better position to give the list then I was

The idea of this thread is not for self glory or anything like that
It’s to make it a thread in which the member asking a question can be sure that it will be answered promptly and with caution 

Cheers


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> Filling in Newbienz shoes for responding to this query.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rave for a quick and detailed response. Appreciate it !

Regarding Employment reference letter, I had given Statutory declaration from a colleague. Will that work? I have been in the same organization since November 2003. The employer provides the experience letter but not the duties and skills, hence the statutory declaration.
Also the CV would just be a replica of Statutory declaration as all duties and responsibilities are mentioned in the Statutory declaration. Is that a concern?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> Thanks Rave for a quick and detailed response. Appreciate it !
> 
> Regarding Employment reference letter, I had given Statutory declaration from a colleague. Will that work? I have been in the same organization since November 2003. The employer provides the experience letter but not the duties and skills, hence the statutory declaration.
> Also the CV would just be a replica of Statutory declaration as all duties and responsibilities are mentioned in the Statutory declaration. Is that a concern?


Whatever you used for ACS use the same no issues with that.

If you can get the experience letter to the latest date nothing like it. Will be useful.

Do not put CV as the replica of the SD. No one will have time to look into doctored applications. Instead make it a combination of RnR and your existing resume in simple English. The CV should be interesting for the person who reads it. You still have time and spend good amount of time to prepare the CV as using that you will be marketing yourself. Sample is available on the VIC website, you can search for it in google or the website itself for the file.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have recently applied for NSW SS and successfully got the same
> 
> So you were in a better position to give the list then I was
> 
> Cheers


Thank you bud. Appreciate it.


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Whatever you used for ACS use the same no issues with that.
> 
> If you can get the experience letter to the latest date nothing like it. Will be useful.
> 
> Do not put CV as the replica of the SD. No one will have time to look into doctored applications. Instead make it a combination of RnR and your existing resume in simple English. The CV should be interesting for the person who reads it. You still have time and spend good amount of time to prepare the CV as using that you will be marketing yourself. Sample is available on the VIC website, you can search for it in google or the website itself for the file.


Thanks Rave for your guidance !


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> Thanks Rave for your guidance !


Hola amigo

I have some small questions, if you would so kind:

1) While filling the form for Subclass 190, should I enter my actual points (70) or 70 + 5.

2) And on attachment page of VICTORIA its asks for 4 main attachment:
- Declaration
- Resume
- Skill assessment
- IELTS TRF result

What else should I upload in the additional documents? I have some good reccomendation letters etc, should I include them?

3) Do I need to provide certified scans of my passport, or HQ colour scans are fine without certification?


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

opto said:


> Hola amigo
> 
> I have some small questions, if you would so kind:
> 
> ...


Where are you filling this form?
Have you received the invite from Victoria? OR are you submitting in SkillSelect?


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> Where are you filling this form?
> Have you received the invite from Victoria? OR are you submitting in SkillSelect?


Hi 

Here liveinmelbourne vic go au

I did submit my application in SkillSelect and selected 190 for VIC. 

Looks like I have no idea of this thing. I thought, I need to do a SkillSelect application AND then also need to apply for a separate state nomination at the live in melbourne vic website.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

opto said:


> Hi
> 
> Here liveinmelbourne vic go au
> 
> ...


Good that you created an application on SkillSelect, which is also known as an EOI (expression of interest) and chose Victoria as the preferred state.

Since your occupation Engineering Technologist comes under non ICT (Information and Communications Technology) occupations, you have to submit the documents I mentioned in the previous post when you create your application on the liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au website. You can choose to submit the similar documents which I did (as applicable) apart from the mandatory (Skilled declaration, CV, Skills Assessment, English score report).

Couple of points to note:

Victoria considers the full tenure of relevant experience instead of ACS accepted. For example if the "relevant experience" has two episodes say from 2002-2018 and the skills assessment has considered the experience after 2004, you can still claim the experience relevant to your occupation code.

The other question of the points will be the points without the state sponsorship. So if you have 70 points without the state sponsorship, you need to enter the same. 

Recommendation letters are not required now, but you can provide professional reference details like name, designation and contact details.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Assessment delima*

*Please please please---take some time to help me.*
Hello experts,
I tried to be very disciplined forum user and post my ACS question under ACS thread but people there don't answer anything apart from prediction on the assessment dates. So I am back here on active page 

Please help me answer this---any suggestion or anyone you have come across similar situation as mine

My current assessment expires on 9th May 2018.

My current situation- as you can see from signature, waiting for NSW approval. But if they take whole 12 weeks, might be problem ?

I was assessed for 7 years 11 months as follows:

May 2008 - March 2016 ( as relevant of 10 years 2 months at that time Jan 2006-April 2016) (2 years four months deducted)

However, I continued to work for same company till December 2016 (8 more months). 

By Jan 2017, I came to study Master of Science here at QUT. 

Therefore, can I reassess to make it 8 years paying full fee? Will my study time be deducted? If no gain in number of years, can I renew my old ACS with some fee?

Pleasse advise what would be the best solution based on your experts judgement.

Or submitting enough evidence of working till December 2016, can I apply for 189 with 75points without assessment?

I also wrote to ACS but they direct me to lots of manuals and links

*Please please please---take some time to help me.*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Good that you created an application on SkillSelect, which is also known as an EOI (expression of interest) and chose Victoria as the preferred state.
> 
> Since your occupation Engineering Technologist comes under non ICT (Information and Communications Technology) occupations, you have to submit the documents I mentioned in the previous post when you create your application on the liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au website. You can choose to submit the similar documents which I did (as applicable) apart from the mandatory (Skilled declaration, CV, Skills Assessment, English score report).
> 
> ...


If I read the reply you have given as a novice, I would presume that I have to right away create the application in liveinvic website also even if I am a ICT applicant

Is this what you are recommending?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> *Please please please---take some time to help me.*
> Hello experts,
> I tried to be very disciplined forum user and post my ACS question under ACS thread but people there don't answer anything apart from prediction on the assessment dates. So I am back here on active page
> 
> ...



Please post the ACS assessment letter 
Blank out sensitive information, if any

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Please post the ACS assessment letter
> Blank out sensitive information, if any
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbies...I removed my name and office. Thank you....Please provide me your honest judgement once again as always. When I applied for this, it as April and I worked till December. I have obtained the letter from Office. Right now am doing MIS (Information Science, Management).

thank you for your time


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Please post the ACS assessment letter
> Blank out sensitive information, if any
> 
> Cheers


Please check here in PDF

Thanks Newbies...I removed my name and office. Thank you....Please provide me your honest judgement once again as always. When I applied for this, it as April and I worked till December. I have obtained the letter from Office. Right now am doing MIS (Information Science, Management).

thank you for your time


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Thanks Newbies...I removed my name and office. Thank you....Please provide me your honest judgement once again as always. When I applied for this, it as April and I worked till December. I have obtained the letter from Office. Right now am doing MIS (Information Science, Management).
> 
> thank you for your time


Let’s get the facts straight 

From April 2016 to Dec 2016 you worked in the same company , same designation, same location and same RNR as you were on the date you applied for assessment?

Can you get a reference letter from the company confirming the same ?
( it should be a reference letter not a SD) 

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Let’s get the facts straight
> 
> From April 2016 to Dec 2016 you worked in the same company , same designation, same location and same RNR as you were on the date you applied for assessment?
> 
> ...


Yes, I have no problem in producing any letter. In fact I am still on leave from this office (EOL). 
I have got one Ref letter in ACS format recently for December 2016 but signed this year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Yes, I have no problem in producing any letter. In fact I am still on leave from this office (EOL).
> I have got one Ref letter in ACS format recently for December 2016 but signed this year.


Then if I were in your shoes, I would claim points for experience till Dec 2016 which would give me 15 points for experience taking my total to 75 points and more or less guarantee my invite in the coming couple of rounds

Final,decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Then if I were in your shoes, I would claim points for experience till Dec 2016 which would give me 15 points for experience taking my total to 75 points and more or less guarantee my invite in the coming couple of rounds
> 
> Final,decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


I already have invite for 189 with 75points expiring March 19 claiming 15 for experience. I am stuck at visa stage cos of not having ACS 15 assessed. They 189 didn't mention anywhere about claiming additional points . Moreover, I worked for 8 months more but not on-going. So that's hesitation. 

For NSW, they mentioned in FAQ we can claim additional point after assessment if we continued to work for same company and can prove with evidence. I applied and got invitation but application is yet to be approved. and ACS expiring in May, confused as paralysed. 

Thank you so much for making it easy to understand. I will start collecting more evidence then.


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Good that you created an application on SkillSelect, which is also known as an EOI (expression of interest) and chose Victoria as the preferred state.
> 
> Since your occupation Engineering Technologist comes under non ICT (Information and Communications Technology) occupations, you have to submit the documents I mentioned in the previous post when you create your application on the liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au website. You can choose to submit the similar documents which I did (as applicable) apart from the mandatory (Skilled declaration, CV, Skills Assessment, English score report).
> 
> ...


Don't we have to wait for the invite from the state before going to their website and filling in details there? OR can we do it before the invite?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Then if I were in your shoes, I would claim points for experience till Dec 2016 which would give me 15 points for experience taking my total to 75 points and more or less guarantee my invite in the coming couple of rounds
> 
> Final,decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


Newbie, 
One last question- when you say Reference Letter, is it same one as one we submitted to ACS for assessment? with updated date? 

When i search in Expat forum, keeps getting assessment reference letter. 

Kindly spell out a=some features if different.

Thanks once again


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> Don't we have to wait for the invite from the state before going to their website and filling in details there? OR can we do it before the invite?


Ravi has confused you
He should have been more careful in his choice of words


You have to wait for the preinvite from VIC before you can go to VIC website and start filling the details as you are an ICT applicant

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Newbie,
> One last question- when you say Reference Letter, is it same one as one we submitted to ACS for assessment? with updated date?
> 
> When i search in Expat forum, keeps getting assessment reference letter.
> ...


Reference letter is a letter which is issued by the company on its letterhead which gives the personal details of the employee, his various designations, locations and RNR along with the periods he has worked

I hope it clarifies
And you are correct, it would be the same letter that you gave to ACS, just with an updated date

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> I already have invite for 189 with 75points expiring March 19 claiming 15 for experience. I am stuck at visa stage cos of not having ACS 15 assessed. They 189 didn't mention anywhere about claiming additional points . Moreover, I worked for 8 months more but not on-going. So that's hesitation.
> 
> For NSW, they mentioned in FAQ we can claim additional point after assessment if we continued to work for same company and can prove with evidence. I applied and got invitation but application is yet to be approved. and ACS expiring in May, confused as paralysed.
> 
> Thank you so much for making it easy to understand. I will start collecting more evidence then.


I am not able to understand what is your hesitation in accepting the 189 invite?
It’s a risk, but an acceptable risk, and one I would take although I am very conservative 

If you had doubts, then why did you not on day 1 apply for reassessment to ACS aNd got an updated order so you would have a bullet proof case ?

It’s not too late even now for a bullet proof EOI
Let this EOI expire
Today itself apply for ACS reassessment giving an updated reference letter, to cover the period upto dec 2016 experience 

You will just need to upload that afresh and so most probably you will get the assessment order very quickly

Upon getting the order, file a fresh EOI with 75 points

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

Planning to lodge 190 application, below is the list of documents i am planning. Not claiming Partner points.

Kindly review and share your valuable inputs.

Primary Applicant
===========
Passport
Aadhar Card
Employment References (Company Letter Head/SD)
Joining and Releaving letters
ACS Skill Assessment
Payslips (Quaterly/what ever is available)
Bank Statements with Salary Credit Highlighted
Tax Documents = Form 16, From 26AS, ITR-V
PCC
Medical
Bachelor Degree Documents
PTE score card
State Nomination approval email

Spouse Docs
=========
Passport
Aadhar Card
PCC
Medical
University Letter for proof of functional English
Joint bank account statement (last 3 years)
Marriage Cerificate

Daughter Docs
=========
Passport
Medical
Birth Certificate


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Planning to lodge 190 application, below is the list of documents i am planning. Not claiming Partner points.
> 
> ...


For you 
PF statement
Commendation letters from employer or clients 

For wife
Bachelor degree
Strengthen marriage evidence with photos of marriage and holidays
Joint Travel bills like airlines and hotels

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> For you
> PF statement
> Commendation letters from employer or clients
> 
> ...


Okay, Please advise on below..
PF statement - Have been trying for this, still not able to get it :-(. May be have to skip it.
Commendation letters from employer or clients - Will do

Strengthen marriage evidence with photos of marriage and holidays - Will Do
Joint Travel bills like airlines and hotels - Will Do


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Reference letter is a letter which is issued by the company on its letterhead which gives the personal details of the employee, his various designations, locations and RNR along with the periods he has worked
> 
> I hope it clarifies
> And you are correct, it would be the same letter that you gave to ACS, just with an updated date
> ...


Then, I have that. Thank you so much. Helped me take an educated decision. Thank you so much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Okay, Please advise on below..
> PF statement - Have been trying for this, still not able to get it :-(. May be have to skip it.
> Commendation letters from employer or clients - Will do
> 
> ...


Missed promotion letters in your list 

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Missed promotion letters in your list
> 
> Cheers


I was promoted only once in 2007, do not have that letter . Think Indian managers do not recognize talent, just my view 
Have been switching jobs since then


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> I was promoted only once in 2007, do not have that letter . Think Indian managers do not recognize talent, just my view
> Have been switching jobs since then


2 year itch employee I presume 

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz, 

How to get the HAP ID generated? Is it after doing the payment and then proceed with the test asap? Or we do it before the payment?? Please adivse...
Can you point me to the link where process is mentioned.

Thanks


----------



## Kevin22 (Sep 6, 2017)

Kevin22 said:
The ahc got a call last friday at my work place, and the lady there spoke in English to the manager there as my BOSS(who has signed the SD) was not present 

I am not sure how their call went

After a few minutes I got a call, and I could mention my rnr and also gave other information in a proper manner(right info)

Do you think that there would be a problem if the call with manager there was not smooth???


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> How to get the HAP ID generated? Is it after doing the payment and then proceed with the test asap? Or we do it before the payment?? Please adivse...
> Can you point me to the link where process is mentioned.
> ...


HAP ID you can generate after declaration health declaration form. This is separate application you need to fill up and at the end, you get HAP ID and proceed from there with appointment and all. You can do this before paying visa fee.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> How to get the HAP ID generated? Is it after doing the payment and then proceed with the test asap? Or we do it before the payment?? Please adivse...
> Can you point me to the link where process is mentioned.
> ...


You can generate the HAP ID right now
Just make a Immiaccount, if not already done
Proceed to the visa page which gives the list of visas
On that page, you will find the name HEALTH also in the list
Click on that and proceed to fill each applicant details
When you complete, you should be able to generate the HAP ID for each applicant 

Most members complete their medical tests before submitting the application 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kevin22 said:


> Kevin22 said:
> The ahc got a call last friday at my work place, and the lady there spoke in English to the manager there as my BOSS(who has signed the SD) was not present
> 
> I am not sure how their call went
> ...


This is guessing what is in the mind of the caller, which can never be accurate 

But if I were in your shoes, I would not be worried 
I am sure that if AHC have any doubts they will call your boss again
The important part is that your call went well

Cheers


----------



## Kevin22 (Sep 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin22 said:
> ...


Cheers mate. You are a star


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can generate the HAP ID right now
> Just make a Immiaccount, if not already done
> Proceed to the visa page which gives the list of visas
> On that page, you will find the name HEALTH also in the list
> ...


How to link Immiaccount with EOI and Visa payment. This part is not clear to me, please help..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> How to link Immiaccount with EOI and Visa payment. This part is not clear to me, please help..


Once you get an invite, there will be a link in Skillselect, which will automatically take you to Immiaccount 
At that point you fill in the Immiaccount details which you have already created and then proceed with filling the application
Once you have filled all the 17 odd pages, you will get the link to make the visa fees payment

The moderators have made a sticky page for all the videos also which guide you through the complete proces but nobody cares to go through them

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html

There would be far less questions on the forum and members would submit far better applications if the members actually spent a couple of hours going through this thread and the embedded links

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

I am seriously thinking of asking every member who posts on my thread if he has gone through this link before I answer his query 

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> pitamdli said:
> 
> 
> > How to link Immiaccount with EOI and Visa payment. This part is not clear to me, please help..
> ...


Another question to ask if they have waisted money on a local indian consultancy, and they can still take it back before it's too late.
That way people also save money.

Unfortunately I have already lost it
..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Another question to ask if they have waisted money on a local indian consultancy, and they can still take it back before it's too late.
> That way people also save money.
> 
> Unfortunately I have already lost it
> ..


You have a better chance of getting a prey out of a lions mouth then getting your money back from an immigrant consultant based out of india

By the time they have come to the forum, the ship would have sailed long Back

Cheers


----------



## dinPTE (Nov 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Reference letter is a letter which is issued by the company on its letterhead which gives the personal details of the employee, his various designations, locations and RNR along with the periods he has worked
> 
> I hope it clarifies
> And you are correct, it would be the same letter that you gave to ACS, just with an updated date
> ...



Hi Newbienz,

While submitting the visa application on Jan 28,2018 , I uploaded the same reference letter that I earlier got accessed from ACS (Dec 2017) without the updated date.

Does it matter anyway? Do you think I should now upload the reference letter with the updated date (given that its 1 month since the date of my submission of visa application)?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dinPTE said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> While submitting the visa application on Jan 28,2018 , I uploaded the same reference letter that I earlier got accessed from ACS (Dec 2017) without the updated date.
> 
> ...


Have you claimed points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date ?

Cheers


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

If they have new rules for PR (provisional PR), would that affect those who already have been granted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> If they have new rules for PR (provisional PR), would that affect those who already have been granted?


I doubt if those already granted would be affected
It would be a chaos as people have moved on with their lives based on that decision 

Even those who have have already applied and paid the visa fees should logically not be affected

I think the rule if implemented, would have a cutoff date after which all fresh application would come under the new rule

Cheers


----------



## dinPTE (Nov 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you claimed points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I have set the end date of my current employment as 'TILL DATE' while submittig EOI on Jan 2018.

However per the ACS assessment - I have gained 10 points by May 2017 itself.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dinPTE said:


> Yes, I have set the end date of my current employment as 'TILL DATE' while submittig EOI on Jan 2018.
> 
> However per the ACS assessment - I have gained 10 points by May 2017 itself.


I fail to understand at what stage of the process you are
Give your timeline again

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

I submitted my application on 7 Jan 2018 and so far there has been no communication after that. 

Question :

If I switch job now with or without a change in role, does that add to the processing time and do I need to get a R&R letter from my new employer ?
If the job change involves moving to some other country, what else do I need to provide ?


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Ravi has confused you
> He should have been more careful in his choice of words
> 
> 
> ...


What if I am not an ICT applicant, I am applying through the international PhD pathway.?

Should I fill the VIC website form or wait for a pre-invite based on the EOI I filed on SkillSelect?


----------



## optimus89 (Dec 6, 2017)

*Help Required*

I need help from you guys .I lodged my visa on 25th July 2017 with front loading all the documents , but since than my status us received , it has been 7 months and 3 days and there is no CO contact or any contact from the department .
I am getting worried now, I am in a limbo and want your suggestions.
What can be the worst outcome so that I can prepare my self accordingly , moreover should I start for Canadian immigration .Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> I submitted my application on 7 Jan 2018 and so far there has been no communication after that.
> 
> Question :
> 
> ...


You are an old member
You should really have a signature which gives your details

I don’t remember at what stage of the process you are

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

opto said:


> What if I am not an ICT applicant, I am applying through the international PhD pathway.?
> 
> Should I fill the VIC website form or wait for a pre-invite based on the EOI I filed on SkillSelect?


If you are applying through the international phd pathway, then you need not wait for the preinvite even If you were a ICT applicant

So Just go ahead and fill the live in Vic application form directly

Cheers


----------



## dinPTE (Nov 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I fail to understand at what stage of the process you are
> Give your timeline again
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Here is my timeline:

Code 261112 | Systems Analyst |
Age 30 points | Degree 15 points | PTE-A 20 points (First Attempt) | Experience 10 points | Total 75 Points
ACS Assessment Received - Dec 15,2017 | EOI January 15,2018 | Invited January 18, 2018 | 189 Visa Lodged - January 28,2018 | Documents uploaded- Feb 15,2018 (including PCC, Medicals)

ACS has assessed after May 2012 to be relevant to the Systems Analyst Code. Here's my profile :

Company A- Aug 2007 to Nov 2008 -> Software Engineer
Company B- Aug 2009 to May 2010 - > Research Engineer
Company C- June 2010 until Now - > Systems Engineer

While lodging EOI, here's how I split up mentioned the current employment as TILL DATE)

Company A- Aug 2007 to Nov 2008 -> Software Engineer -> Marked Non -Relevant
Company B- Aug 2009 to May 2010 - > Research Engineer -> Marked Non -Relevant
Company C- June 2010 to May 2012- > Systems Engineer -> Marked Non -Relevant
Company C- June 2012 until Now - > Systems Engineer -> Marked-Relevant

While submitting the visa application, here 's how I split up: 

Company A- Aug 2007 to Nov 2008 -> Software Engineer 
Company B- Aug 2009 to May 2010 - > Research Engineer 
Company C- June 2010 to May 2012- > Systems Engineer 
Company C- June 2012 until Now - > Systems Engineer 


Question: As ACS has assessed anytime after May 2012 to be relevant, I had possibly gained 10 points by June 2017 ( > 5 yrs overseas work experience). However, I mentioned TILL DATE and left the 'Until field' BLANK for EOI and Visa application respectively. Does it mean I am claiming points post ACS assessment?

I have already uploaded the reference letter while submitting the visa. (i used the same reference letter as I used for ACS , that had Oct 17 as the date) Do I need to upload an updated reference letter with the new date?

Its been more than a month since I submitted my visa application- Can I still upload the updated reference letter (if I need to)?

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

optimus89 said:


> I need help from you guys .I lodged my visa on 25th July 2017 with front loading all the documents , but since than my status us received , it has been 7 months and 3 days and there is no CO contact or any contact from the department .
> I am getting worried now, I am in a limbo and want your suggestions.
> What can be the worst outcome so that I can prepare my self accordingly , moreover should I start for Canadian immigration .Please suggest.


There is nothing to get worried or get desperate 

Members have reported getting the grant even after 900 days

Just sit tightly and stop counting the days and as far as possible take a break from the forum

There is nothing on earth that you can possibly do at this stage to expedite the process , no matter whom you ask 

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Experts, I need your suggestion, I have different signatures on pan card and passport, do I need to submit any affidavit for it while uploading the docs? 

If yes, then what is the format of that and who will issue that?

Looking forward for your reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dinPTE said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


I presume you have not changed jobs, designation , location or RNR since the ACS assessment 

In that case just keep the updated reference letter with you safely

No point in uploading it after a month and confusing the CO with 2 reference letters

In case , the CO asks for the evidence on how you have claimed the points for experience beyond assessment at any stage, you can provide the same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Hi Experts, I need your suggestion, I have different signatures on pan card and passport, do I need to submit any affidavit for it while uploading the docs?
> 
> If yes, then what is the format of that and who will issue that?
> 
> Looking forward for your reply.


It’s the name which matters
Not the signatures

As long as the names are identical to the last alphabet, no action is required

Cheers


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you are applying through the international phd pathway, then you need not wait for the preinvite even If you were a ICT applicant
> 
> So Just go ahead and fill the live in Vic application form directly
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot, this clarifies a lot.

What is your opinion on uploading additional documents (in the live in VIC application):

1) recomendations letters from Professors etc. They do have the details of role and responsibilities performed etc., 2) List of publications and invited talks in International conferences etc.?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

opto said:


> Thanks a lot, this clarifies a lot.
> 
> What is your opinion on uploading (in the live in VIC applicatio):
> 
> 1) recomendations letters from Professors etc. They do have the details of role and responsibilities performed etc., 2) List of publications and invited talks in International conferences etc.?



The golden rule is that you should upload only those documents which really help you reinforce a point

Don’t have much idea about the award of the PHD degree process but logically thinking the list you have given makes a lot of sense as it really proves that you are a geniuine applicant and well respected among your peers and academicians 

Cheers


----------



## dinPTE (Nov 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I presume you have not changed jobs, designation , location or RNR since the ACS assessment
> 
> In that case just keep the updated reference letter with you safely
> 
> ...


NB, Love your swift replies. You are a valuable member in this forum. J

Your assumption is correct- same company, designation, RNR, location.

Gotcha - I'll have a reference letter ready and will upload if requested by CO. (I was aspiring for Direct Grant though)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dinPTE said:


> NB, Love your swift replies. You are a valuable member in this forum. J
> 
> Your assumption is correct- same company, designation, RNR, location.
> 
> Gotcha - I'll have a reference letter ready and will upload if requested by CO. (I was aspiring for Direct Grant though)


I really get frustrated when members get fixated on a direct grant
That’s why I removed the direct grant tag from my signature 

The way one members start lamenting when they get a CO contact, looks like the world has ended for them and there is nothing left to live for.
Even if they get a grant, it will not have the same value as would have been a direct grant. They will be treated as second class citizen in Australia 

Of course, you should try to give as many documents that you can think of right at the beginning, but let’s be fair
No one can be perfect, and we may miss a document or 2
So what. The CO will ask for it and you upload it

The way members for months after uploading the documents also keep checking what the CO has asked other member to upload , really puzzles me on how they can co relate their case with some one else’s


It’s just a term nothing more

I have seen members waiting for more then a year without CO contact and those with a CO contact getting the grant in a couple of months

What is important is when you get the grant, not if it’s direct or not

From the past few months, I think there has been a reduction in manpower in the processing centres combined with enhanced level of scrutiny which has resulted in overall delays in grants, co contact or not

So relax 
You have done your part and now let the CO do his

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I have another word of advice for the members

Stop tracking who got the invite or grant 
Instead concentrate on why he got it

If you are able to submit a complete application at every stage of the process, you will get your grant much sooner

I did not waste a moment of time in uploading my data or tracking other applicants data, but instead used that time to finding out which documents would be required at every stage of the process ,and collecting the same and the result is for everyone to see 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey folks couple of questions on form 80 & 1221.

Form 80: is it mandatory to provide contact details of someone in Australia, i mean if i dont know anyone or not so well to update in application?

Form 1221: Question - "Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?"
Does this include tourist visa refusals. My wife got US tourist visa refused couple of times before 2008 and they usually do not give any specific details of rejecting any case. Anyhow it would be difficult to get that level of details (exact dates of visa applications and appointments). is this mandatory or can i skip this section?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Hey folks couple of questions on form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Form 80: is it mandatory to provide contact details of someone in Australia, i mean if i dont know anyone or not so well to update in application?
> 
> ...


If you don’t know anyone in Australia, leave it blank
It’s not compulsory to fill

If I were in your shoes, I would report all the tourist visa refusals also

You can give approximate dates if you do not know the exact date of the application and mention the same in the notes
If you don’t know the reason for refusal, you can write reason unknown 

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you don’t know anyone in Australia, leave it blank
> It’s not compulsory to fill
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would report all the tourist visa refusals also
> ...


yes that can be done but my only concern is we don't even remember how many times it was refused.  dates are the secondary thing for me


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are an old member
> You should really have a signature which gives your details
> 
> I don’t remember at what stage of the process you are
> ...


Here we go :faint2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> I submitted my application on 7 Jan 2018 and so far there has been no communication after that.
> 
> Question :
> 
> ...


The CO is not bothered what you do post invite

You are free to Join any company you want in any role whatsoever in any country
No need to provide any RNR
It should not affect the processing of the grant

You just need to update the CO of your job ,with the new contact details in case he needs to contact you

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> yes that can be done but my only concern is we don't even remember how many times it was refused.  dates are the secondary thing for me


You will have to figure that out

I am sorry I can’t help you out further

Cheers


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi expats,

I have my rental agreement renewed on March 1st 2018. I have scheduled an appointment for PCC on 8th of March(India). Since it would just be 8 days old by that time, will it be considered as a valid address proof for PCC? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have my rental agreement renewed on March 1st 2018. I have scheduled an appointment for PCC on 8th of March(India). Since it would just be 8 days old by that time, will it be considered as a valid address proof for PCC? Thanks in advance.


Theoretically speaking it should not be a problem

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have my rental agreement renewed on March 1st 2018. I have scheduled an appointment for PCC on 8th of March(India). Since it would just be 8 days old by that time, will it be considered as a valid address proof for PCC? Thanks in advance.


If its renewal, carry the old agreement as well...shouldn't be an issue...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Ozzy_Aspirant said:
> 
> 
> > Hi expats,
> ...



Even if I don't have the old agreement?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Even if I don't have the old agreement?


Theoretically it shouldn’t be a problem even if you don’t have the old agreement 

But it would all depend on the officer handling your application 

You have no option but to convince him of your credibility 
You can get a bank statement or something delivered to this address by speed post 
Take that envelope with you

It may just give you a slight extra edge

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Even if I don't have the old agreement?


Do you have proof of gas connection?

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi new beinz, I have submitted my visa application (190) and it is under process. My son is about to complete +2 I.e 12th grade and planning to join him within state nominated universities. What is your advise, whether I should initiate the admission process now or wait until the grant. If I wait until the grant I will be losing this term. If I initiate now will it impact my visa process in anyway.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Hi new beinz, I have submitted my visa application (190) and it is under process. My son is about to complete +2 I.e 12th grade and planning to join him within state nominated universities. What is your advise, whether I should initiate the admission process now or wait until the grant. If I wait until the grant I will be losing this term. If I initiate now will it impact my visa process in anyway.


Are you ready to send him to the university as a boarder in case your grant is delayed ?

You have to examine that possibility as you can never be sure when you will get the grant no matter whom you ask

Cheers


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

*Documents required for submittal after ITA*

Hello Everyone,

I find this forum very helpful for my PR journey so far. Can you guys please advise the documents that need to be kept ready once we lodge an EOI?
I have the Engineers Australia reports, PTe scorecards and all documents that were provided to EA ready. I also prepared PCC. As for the documents uploaded to EA during the assessment process, do I need to get attestation done for them (in preparation for submittal in case I receive an invite)? If so, who is the appropriate authority for the same? I am an Indian currently staying in UAE for last 10 years. Work-related documents are from India & UAE.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I find this forum very helpful for my PR journey so far. Can you guys please advise the documents that need to be kept ready once we lodge an EOI?
> I have the Engineers Australia reports, PTe scorecards and all documents that were provided to EA ready. I also prepared PCC. As for the documents uploaded to EA during the assessment process, do I need to get attestation done for them (in preparation for submittal in case I receive an invite)? If so, who is the appropriate authority for the same? I am an Indian currently staying in UAE for last 10 years. Work-related documents are from India & UAE.


No documents need to be attested as long as they are scanned in colour

The list of documents to be submitted is given in the DIBP website

I just followed that when I prepared my documents 

Cheers


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No documents need to be attested as long as they are scanned in colour
> 
> The list of documents to be submitted is given in the DIBP website
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. That was very prompt. One last question- I have a lot of passport booklets. Do i have to scan each and every page? (A friend suggested I scan each and every page on every single booklet)


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

My candidature details:
Applied only for 189
Telecom Engineer
English - 10 points 
Age - 25
Spouse - 5
Education - 15
Work ex- 15


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Thank you so much. That was very prompt. One last question- I have a lot of passport booklets. Do i have to scan each and every page? (A friend suggested I scan each and every page on every single booklet)


I also had multiple passports but I scanned only the 1st and last pages of each passport
In my case quite a few Immigration stamps were smudged and overlapped as the Immigration offices are nit very careful where and how they are stamping

So I saw no sense in confusing the CO, as he would not be able to make head or tail out of the stamps

Th CO did not ask me for the other pages scan

You can take your own decision based on how clear the stamps are


Cheers


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I also had multiple passports but I scanned only the 1st and last pages of each passport
> In my case quite a few Immigration stamps were smudged and overlapped as the Immigration offices are nit very careful where and how they are stamping
> 
> So I saw no sense in confusing the CO, as he would not be able to make head or tail out of the stamps
> ...


Thank you very much. It is very helpful.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

One more question. If the spouse is pregnant, do I have to update the EOI? And how? Do we mention the unborn child as an additional dependent family member?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> One more question. If the spouse is pregnant, do I have to update the EOI? And how? Do we mention the unborn child as an additional dependent family member?


At the EOI stage there is nothing you can do

When invited, when filling the medical form, there is a question on pregnancy 

You can say YES in that to inform the CO

You can add the new born baby to your application only after the child is born and not before that 



Cheers


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> At the EOI stage there is nothing you can do
> 
> When invited, when filling the medical form, there is a question on pregnancy
> 
> ...


Super Helpful. Thank you again.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> You can upload multiple documents under each document type
> Just remember 2 things
> 
> 1. You cannot remove a document once uploaded
> ...


Thanks again Newbienz for your constant help.

So from what I understand:
I have last 10 years of Form 16 in 10 different PDFs. I shall merge them all in one PDF and then upload it as a single file - this single file will be counted as one document. Is my understanding correct ? (With this kind of merging I suppose 60 documents per candidate is more than enough  )

Another thing to clarify:
I add document1 as say " Evidence of Birth or age >> Document of Identity" document type - add attachment and confirm. 
Once I "confirm", would the document type " Evidence of Birth or age >> Document of Identity" still be available for uploading more documents under this document type ?

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Thanks again Newbienz for your constant help.
> 
> So from what I understand:
> I have last 10 years of Form 16 in 10 different PDFs. I shall merge them all in one PDF and then upload it as a single file - this single file will be counted as one document. Is my understanding correct ? (With this kind of merging I suppose 60 documents per candidate is more than enough  )
> ...



Both are absolutely correct

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi NB,

Need help..

Ysday, we filed EOI with 75points(261313-Software Engineer) for SC189.I have the following questions in mind.
1. Should I file another EOI with 80 points for SC190?
2. We are more interested for NSW than VIC, so If I file SC190, will the system ask my preference or the state will nominate me? ( might sound stupid here, but I guess I need help to understand this). 
2. After filling the EOI they mentioned our skill set number.. what next ? I am clueless, should I just wait for an email for invite or should I initiate anything from my side (completely clueless what next?)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need help..
> 
> ...


With 75 points for 261313, if I were in your shoes I would not file a 190

I would get the invite under 189 much faster than I would get under 190 nit to mention the additional 300 AUD I would have to shell out for NSW

If you are still interested in 190, repost, I will answer your other questions 

Cheers


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need help..
> 
> ...


To my understanding there is an option given while creating visa as you want to file the application for 189 visa or 190 or both. So applied for both ,while some states short list you through skillselect others have to be applied individually. Just check if you have clicked the option of 189 &190 visa or you can make a different eoi account. But you can apply for only one visa after an invite.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> With 75 points for 261313, if I were in your shoes I would not file a 190
> 
> I would get the invite under 189 much faster than I would get under 190 nit to mention the additional 300 AUD I would have to shell out for NSW
> 
> ...


Hi NB
After filing the EOI they mentioned our skill set number.. what next ??

I am clueless, should I just wait for an email for invite or should I initiate anything from my side (completely clueless what next..



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi NB
> After filing the EOI they mentioned our skill set number.. what next ??
> 
> I am clueless, should I just wait for an email for invite or should I initiate anything from my side (completely clueless what next..
> ...


Go through these videos

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html

If you still have doubts, ask

Cheers


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Are you ready to send him to the university as a boarder in case your grant is delayed ?
> 
> You have to examine that possibility as you can never be sure when you will get the grant no matter whom you ask
> 
> Cheers


Yes i am ready to join him, but what will be case if i have nomination from sydney and join my son in melboune university. will it impact my visa process.

AR


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Yes i am ready to join him, but what will be case if i have nomination from sydney and join my son in melboune university. will it impact my visa process.
> 
> AR


NSW has clarified to another member that only the primary member has to live and work in NSW
The dependent are free to live and work anywhere 

So even if you get sponsorship from NSW, your son can study in Melbourne without violating any grant conditions 

Cheers


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> NSW has clarified to another member that only the primary member has to live and work in NSW
> The dependent are free to live and work anywhere
> 
> So even if you get sponsorship from NSW, your son can study in Melbourne without violating any grant conditions
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi NB/Experts,

I have received pre-invite today.I need your suggestions for my below queries.

1)As a proof of identity, only passport is enough or we need to submit aadhar, pancard. In my passport, first name and last name is correct, however in aadhar and pancard, first name is with initial. For example, my name in aadhar card as RAJESH P while in passport first name is RAJESH.Is this a problem if i submit aadhar and passport? 

2) I worked on 2 companies before, in my previous companies i am able to collect only last 6 months payslips. I have tried contacting them to provide payslips for my entire tenure. But they said it cant be done. I have no other choice but to proceed with last 6 payslips. will this be a concern ? in case, if CO asks in future what can be done from my side to convince them?

3) I have got reference letter in required format in my current company.But in previous 2 companies, I have given SD and it got approved too in ACS. I didn't include company address in SD, just mentioned company name and location. Do i need to prepare SD again with company address during visa application or I can proceed with the old SD which got approved from ACS?

Thanks, in anticipation of your reply.


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi expats,

I need your opinion on these 2 things.

1) I have got banker verification form mentioning my name, address with affixed photo. Will it be accepted as address proof for PCC or do I need to get the passbook?
2) Visa application checklist has the bank statements. I am operating my salary account for 5 years. Should I notarize the complete statement(about 180 pages)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi NB/Experts,
> 
> I have received pre-invite today.I need your suggestions for my below queries.
> 
> ...


1. What does P stand for ? Your fathers name ?

2. What was the total tenure in the companies and how many payslips have you got?
What other secondary evidence are you providing for that period?
Bank statement showing salary credit 
PF statement 
Form 16/26AS
Income tax assessment order 

3. How big are the companies ? Do they have a web presence ? Is the name , designation, official emails I’d and mobile number of the person giving the SD included ?
Is that person still working in the same company ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I need your opinion on these 2 things.
> 
> ...


1. Each PCC officials follow their own rules on what is acceptable and what not as address proof
Generally speaking the form should be acceptable 

2. If you have a soft copy of the statement, upload that, and if in hard copy, scan it in colour. No notary required
Make sure that the statements are not password protected 

Cheers


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi there.. just a quich guide.. in my immiaccount status is updated to further assesment.. earlier it was application under progress..

can some body please throw light on this ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> hi there.. just a quich guide.. in my immiaccount status is updated to further assesment.. earlier it was application under progress..
> 
> can some body please throw light on this ..
> 
> ...


Many members have reported seeing this
I think it’s just a technical change in the system

Nothing to worry or get excited about from the information available till now
Whether they have introduced a new step in the process description, we will come to know in due course
Till then relax

Cheers


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Many members have reported seeing this
> 
> I think it’s just a technical change in the system
> 
> ...




thanx mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

*Age Points and Pay Slip upload*

Hi Newbeinz,

I am a newbie and planning to go for ACS Skills assessment for Developer/Programmer ANZSCO CODE for 189 PR Visa. I have a couple of questions -

1. I will be entering 33 this June, I want to know at stage are my age points considered? 
2. Would you advise me to hurry with this PR process, preferably before June? 
3. I am getting my pay slips certified. Should they be first and last payslip or quarterly pay slips should be certified and uploaded?
4. I have summarized documents to be certified for ACS Skills assessment. They are as follows -

Passport (First and Last Page)
Degree Certificate
Transcript
Roles and Responsibility Letter
Bank Statement
First and Last PaySlip for each employer

Am I missing any document that I should have considered?

Appreciate your inputs. Thanks in advance. 

Namrata.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

namratab said:


> Hi Newbeinz,
> 
> I am a newbie and planning to go for ACS Skills assessment for Developer/Programmer ANZSCO CODE for 189 PR Visa. I have a couple of questions -
> 
> ...


Are you submitting a SD or Reference letter ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

namratab said:


> Hi Newbeinz,
> 
> I am a newbie and planning to go for ACS Skills assessment for Developer/Programmer ANZSCO CODE for 189 PR Visa. I have a couple of questions -
> 
> ...


1. Your age as on the date of the invite will be considered 
2. If you can get an invite before you lose 5 points for age, it’s good, but we cannot always get what we want

Cheers


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. What does P stand for ? Your fathers name ?
> 
> 2. What was the total tenure in the companies and how many payslips have you got?
> What other secondary evidence are you providing for that period?
> ...


1) yes, P stands for fathers name
2) 1st company tenure is 3 years 6 months, 2nd company is 1 year 8 months. I have bank statement, showing salary credit, Form 16/26 AS, I have asked PF statements from employers as well. Hopefully I will get it.
3)Both my companies are big service based companies, they have web presence. Person giving the SD have mentioned their official email ID's, mobile number, designation and they are still working in the same company as of now.


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> 1) yes, P stands for fathers name
> 2) 1st company tenure is 3 years 6 months, 2nd company is 1 year 8 months. I have bank statement, showing salary credit, Form 16/26 AS, I have asked PF statements from employers as well. Hopefully I will get it.
> 3)Both my companies are big service based companies, they have web presence. Person giving the SD have mentioned their official email ID's, mobile number, designation and they are still working in the same company as of now.


Looking at your attempts I must commend that you have been persistent and gave all of you. You should hear from DIBP soon. Best luck.


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Are you submitting a SD or Reference letter ?
> 
> Cheers


I have worked with three companies SD for one company and Reference letter for two companies. Please guide me on SD.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

namratab said:


> I have worked with three companies SD for one company and Reference letter for two companies. Please guide me on SD.


Here you go :

Date: (date)

To Whomsoever It May Concern
This letter is to certify that Mr/Ms (name)who worked with (comany name) at (place) from (time period)on a Permanent Position as a full time (40 Hours p/w) (designation)which involves (activities- for ex software developmental, testing) under my guidance as Manager. 

His roles and responsibilities includes the following:

(roles)

He/She would be an asset to any employer and I recommend him for any endeavour he chooses to pursue.
I am here by declaring and certifying the above statements as true, for (name), having worked with him as his Manager/Lead during his employment period(date) in this organisation. 

My employment details are as below and I am currently part of (name)only. Hence I am available for any verification in case if needed.


Yours truly,

date
Manager's name: 
Designation: 
Company name: 
Email: 
Mobile: 
Employee ID: 
Employement Period :
Company address:
company website:


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Here you go :
> 
> Date: (date)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the content. Could you tell me details about the stamp paper and the notary?


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Your age as on the date of the invite will be considered
> 2. If you can get an invite before you lose 5 points for age, it’s good, but we cannot always get what we want
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Could you please a sample roles and responsibilty letter format for Developer/Programmer 261312 Anzsco Code.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

namratab said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please a sample roles and responsibilty letter format for Developer/Programmer 261312 Anzsco Code.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The sample format for the reference letter is given on the ACS website
I followed that to the maximum extent possible 
The RnR ofcourse will be your own

Cheers


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> 1) yes, P stands for fathers name
> 2) 1st company tenure is 3 years 6 months, 2nd company is 1 year 8 months. I have bank statement, showing salary credit, Form 16/26 AS, I have asked PF statements from employers as well. Hopefully I will get it.
> 3)Both my companies are big service based companies, they have web presence. Person giving the SD have mentioned their official email ID's, mobile number, designation and they are still working in the same company as of now.


Hi NB,

Any update/suggestions for my answer to your question? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> 1) yes, P stands for fathers name
> 2) 1st company tenure is 3 years 6 months, 2nd company is 1 year 8 months. I have bank statement, showing salary credit, Form 16/26 AS, I have asked PF statements from employers as well. Hopefully I will get it.
> 3)Both my companies are big service based companies, they have web presence. Person giving the SD have mentioned their official email ID's, mobile number, designation and they are still working in the same company as of now.


1. Where ever asked like application form or form 80/1221 etc, if you have been known by any other name, give the Rajesh P surname
Also get an affidavit made and keep with you that Rajesh sunrname and Rajesh P surname are same person

2. You are missing the majority of the payslips which is not desirable but you have strong secondary evidence. So hopefully you should scrape through

3. The location is sufficient, the complete address is not required, if they are big companies. The AHC anyways does their own research and contacts the company HR directly based in numbers given in the web, instead of what you have provided 

Cheers


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Where ever asked like application form or form 80/1221 etc, if you have been known by any other name, give the Rajesh P surname
> Also get an affidavit made and keep with you that Rajesh sunrname and Rajesh P surname are same person
> 
> 2. You are missing the majority of the payslips which is not desirable but you have strong secondary evidence. So hopefully you should scrape through
> ...


Thanks NB, that sounds good. So for affidavit, I can make content like like how we prepare SD " To whomseover it concerns,....this is to certify that both names are same.....I am declaring and certifing above statements are true

with notoary sign, seal, contact and signature" in a stamp paper. 

Does this make an expected format affidavit?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Thanks NB, that sounds good. So for affidavit, I can make content like like how we prepare SD " To whomseover it concerns,....this is to certify that both names are same.....I am declaring and certifing above statements are true
> 
> with notoary sign, seal, contact and signature" in a stamp paper.
> 
> Does this make an expected format affidavit?


Contact your nearest notary

They have their standard formats

Just In case he has nothing what you have written also looks good

Cheers


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Contact your nearest notary
> 
> They have their standard formats
> 
> ...


Thanks NB


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The sample format for the reference letter is given on the ACS website
> I followed that to the maximum extent possible
> The RnR ofcourse will be your own
> 
> Cheers


Could you please share the acs link where I can find these formats.

Thanks,
Namrata Bafna.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

namratab said:


> Could you please share the acs link where I can find these formats.
> 
> Thanks,
> Namrata Bafna.


See page 12 of 20


https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf

Cheers


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> See page 12 of 20
> 
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf
> ...


Thanks


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey there Newbienz, 


I have updates my address through immi account online form as I just shifted to my new place a day back. 


After updating I can see a new row in the attachment section in immi account named : "Address - Residential, Evidence of" and I can see that this row has a form 929 change of address and passport details attached to it.


When I click on the '?' info text against this box, it says "Provide evidence of your residential address. This may include your driver's licence or utilities account."


My question is, do I now need to provide a proof of my changed residential address? If yes, would the lease agreement do ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Hey there Newbienz,
> 
> 
> I have updates my address through immi account online form as I just shifted to my new place a day back.
> ...


At what stage of the process are you?

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there Newbienz,
> ...



The application has been received by the department and will be assessed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Hey there Newbienz,
> 
> 
> I have updates my address through immi account online form as I just shifted to my new place a day back.
> ...


You can try and upload the agreement, but if I were in your shoes, I would wait for the 1st utility bill to come and then upload that only

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there Newbienz,
> ...



Alright thanks for your inputs.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

any news on 887 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Please advise..
I am not claiming points for partner, so is it needed to enter partner employment details for last several years in form 80??

Thanks


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Please advise..
> I am not claiming points for partner, so is it needed to enter partner employment details for last several years in form 80??
> 
> Thanks


Yes, do not leave out any information in the Form 80 or 1221 even if you are not claiming points for those.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Yes, do not leave out any information in the Form 80 or 1221 even if you are not claiming points for those.


Vinay is correct
These forms are for security clearance not for verification of points or claims

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Another query::
I will not be able to ask my current employer for Reference letter. This is because it's going to impact my relationship with Supervisor and Clients as well, as I am working out if client site. Not in a position to go in that direction. Also I am doubtful if they will entertain such a request, as there are also some confidentiality agreements between the two.

In some threads I have seen people mentioning, that one page doc can be attached explaining these circumstances.

Does that help?? Or can I simply use the SD from ACS. All other supporting proofs are in place.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Another query::
> I will not be able to ask my current employer for Reference letter. This is because it's going to impact my relationship with Supervisor and Clients as well, as I am working out if client site. Not in a position to go in that direction. Also I am doubtful if they will entertain such a request, as there are also some confidentiality agreements between the two.
> 
> In some threads I have seen people mentioning, that one page doc can be attached explaining these circumstances.
> ...


Submit the SD which you have used for ACS and hope for the best
If the CO insists for a reference letter only, try to convince him of the problems in getting the same

Whether he will be convinced or not would be speculating 

Cheers


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Dear NewBienz,



> The first thing one should do is to ensure that you have all the important documents like
> birth certificate, passport ,school & college degrees, pay slips, tax returns, PF , driving license etc. for all family members
> Make sure that all name are spelled correctly and uniformly over all documents.


I have my name with initials in my educational documents and in my current employment records. And in my passsport, PAN and incometax records has my initial expanded. In this case what should I do. Can I submit a "One and the Same person" Affidavit to show that there were no discrepancy in the appication. Will this create any issues during the DIBP approval phase.

Your suggestions are much appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Dear NewBienz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just get a same person affidavit made and keep with you

Also when you apply for visa, make sure that you give both the names when asked if you have ever been known by any other name in the application and various forms like 80/1221 etc

Cheers


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just get a same person affidavit made and keep with you
> 
> Also when you apply for visa, make sure that you give both the names when asked if you have ever been known by any other name in the application and various forms like 80/1221 etc
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply mate, One more doubt: 
1. I took passport for my 6 month old baby recently. Do i have to take passport again when i receive the ITA and submit all the documents. 
2. My fathers name was mentioned with his initial in my payslip and his name was mentioned as fullname in my passport. Will this create an issue?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, One more doubt:
> 1. I took passport for my 6 month old baby recently. Do i have to take passport again when i receive the ITA and submit all the documents.
> 2. My fathers name was mentioned with his initial in my payslip and his name was mentioned as fullname in my passport. Will this create an issue?
> 
> Thanks


1. I can’t understand your question 

2. Already answered in previous post

Cheers


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

*EOI application*

Hi,

I got my ACS assesment today.

My points total sums up to 70.
Age - 30
PTE - 20
B.tech - 15
Exp - 5 (4 out 6 years considered).

A friend of mine just moved last month to Sydney and he suggested that there is no need to apply for state sponsorship.

In order to obtain the invitation should I apply for state sponsorship for obtaining 5 points(total 75) or not?


Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajinder1801.singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS assesment today.
> 
> ...


I can’t and don’t predict invites . Maybe your friend can.

but as a general statement I can say that these are uncertain times and it would not be a bad option To apply for the state sponsorship also simultaneously provided you are ready to live and work for 2 years in the state which sponsored you 

Cheers


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi expats,

My agent is telling that I can go for medicals only after paying the visa fees and submitting all other documents for the grant. I need to submit my passport in my office for my temporary visa application at the earliest. My PCC is not completed yet. Is there any way through which I can complete my medicals before applying for the grant?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> My agent is telling that I can go for medicals only after paying the visa fees and submitting all other documents for the grant. I need to submit my passport in my office for my temporary visa application at the earliest. My PCC is not completed yet. Is there any way through which I can complete my medicals before applying for the grant?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Most members on the forum complete their medicals before they submit their application and pay the visa fees 
They generate their HAP ID and get the medicals done

Why your agent is telling you to the contrary, only he knows best

Cheers


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. I can’t understand your question
> 
> 2. Already answered in previous post
> 
> Cheers


Even my father has to undergo "one and the same person affidavit" ???

I am confused ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Even my father has to undergo "one and the same person affidavit" ???
> 
> I am confused ?


Where does your father affidavit come into the picture ?

The affidavit has to be done by you alone that your name with short fathers name and with the full fathers name is the same person

Cheers


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi, What all documents did you submit for ACS Skills assessment. Could you please describe in details. I am in similar boat.


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I can’t and don’t predict invites . Maybe your friend can.
> 
> but as a general statement I can say that these are uncertain times and it would not be a bad option To apply for the state sponsorship also simultaneously provided you are ready to live and work for 2 years in the state which sponsored you
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response. 

I will submit applications for both individual and state sponsored.
In this case if I get the state sponsored EOI first then will I be eligible for independent EOI after that.
If yes, then is there any time period in which I have to accept\acknowledge the state sponsored EOI so that I can wait for the independent EOI result.

Please suggest.


----------



## komalpatel1331 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Newbienz,

I have a query regarding documents we upload for Visa lodge,

On DIBP Website it is written that "color scan of any original document" is valid, however, from few people I hear that we need to upload the same notarized documents which we had submitted for ACS.

Example : For my company APPLE, I have original reference letter on their company letter head,
While for ACS I did notarized copies of the XEROX of it.

So, for visa lodge, do I need to use original color scan OR notarized black and white copy ?
OR any of these two are valid?

Many thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

namratab said:


> Hi, What all documents did you submit for ACS Skills assessment. Could you please describe in details. I am in similar boat.


The list of documents required by ACS is very small and precise 
Just go through the list on their website
There is nothing to add or remove

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajinder1801.singh said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I will submit applications for both individual and state sponsored.
> In this case if I get the state sponsored EOI first then will I be eligible for independent EOI after that.
> ...


If you have created separate EOIs for the states and 189, then you will get the invite for 189 even if you have got an invite under 190 and vice versus

You have 60 days to accept the invite and pay the feees failing which the invite will lapse

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

komalpatel1331 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have a query regarding documents we upload for Visa lodge,
> 
> ...


Both are valid

Cheers


----------



## komalpatel1331 (Jul 5, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Both are valid
> 
> Cheers


what do you recommend ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

komalpatel1331 said:


> what do you recommend ?


It’s immaterial 
It will be better if you concentrate on more important things

Cheers


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Thank you for your quick response

Can u advise on below?

My dependent got positive results for 263111, hence i proposed for the same job code to get additional 5 points. If I go with proposed job code 263212, will I be able to contribute that 5 marks to my dependent who has applied for 263111.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sajanshaji said:


> Thank you for your quick response
> 
> Can u advise on below?
> 
> My dependent got positive results for 263111, hence i proposed for the same job code to get additional 5 points. If I go with proposed job code 263212, will I be able to contribute that 5 marks to my dependent who has applied for 263111.


263111 is under MLTSSL
263212 in under STSOL

I presume the applicant got positive results under 263111
And you are the dependent having positive assessment under 263212

So the applicant can’t claim spouse points under 189
He can claim under 190

That too if he meets all the other conditions which you can check in DIBP website 

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

My 10th and 12th marks-lists and certificates are in the combination of Hindi and English (the U.P board one). Do I need to get them translated in English?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> My 10th and 12th marks-lists and certificates are in the combination of Hindi and English (the U.P board one). Do I need to get them translated in English?


Are you the primary applicant or dependent?

What are you using them for ?

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are you the primary applicant or dependent?
> 
> What are you using them for ?
> 
> Cheers


I am the primary applicant and as I know I have to upload them while uploading the docs under education.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> I am the primary applicant and as I know I have to upload them while uploading the docs under education.


I did not upload the 10/12 marksheets 

Only the graduation and post graduation marksheets are required 

Some use it in place of birth certificate which I presume is not the case with you 

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I did not upload the 10/12 marksheets
> 
> Only the graduation and post graduation marksheets are required
> 
> ...


No, for birth certificate, I am planning to use driving license.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> No, for birth certificate, I am planning to use driving license.


Cannot get a birth certificate?

It’s not ideal to not have one

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Cannot get a birth certificate?
> 
> It’s not ideal to not have one
> 
> Cheers


It's ideal but it's really a tough task to get the birth certificate of before 1984s borns


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> It's ideal but it's really a tough task to get the birth certificate of before 1984s borns


Then give Aadhaar also
It has much more sanctity then a Driving license 

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Then give Aadhaar also
> It has much more sanctity then a Driving license
> 
> Cheers


Sure, thanks.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

*Medical Tests*

What sort of medical tests do we have to undergo? We are family of 3: Myself, spouse and Baby(6 months). 

We are planning to do undergo a medical test to make sure we are fit and don't want to get any surprises at a latter stage. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eashwar said:


> What sort of medical tests do we have to undergo? We are family of 3: Myself, spouse and Baby(6 months).
> 
> We are planning to do undergo a medical test to make sure we are fit and don't want to get any surprises at a latter stage.
> 
> Thanks


Just create your Immiaccount and generate the HAP ID for all the 3 members 
Get the tests done at the nearest panel clinic 
The tests to be done are decided by the Doctor based on the data you have filled in the application and their internal protocol 

Generally it’s blood urine and chest X-rays for adults

No idea about such a small baby but I doubt the baby would be subjected to invasive tests or X-ray

Cheers


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just create your Immiaccount and generate the HAP ID for all the 3 members
> Get the tests done at the nearest panel clinic
> The tests to be done are decided by the Doctor based on the data you have filled in the application and their internal protocol
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. If I generate my HAP ID now, will it be an issue when I go through the actual medical test after my invite? In other words, do i have to go through the medicals again ?

I want to undergo this test to make sure everything is fine.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Thanks for the information. If I generate my HAP ID now, will it be an issue when I go through the actual medical test after my invite? In other words, do i have to go through the medicals again ?
> 
> I want to undergo this test to make sure everything is fine.


The tests will be valid for 1 year from the date they are done

If you want to use them when you get an invite, give the HAP ID number in the application, or else say NO tests done and generate a new HAP ID and do the tests all over again
The choice is entirely yours


Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

I have deleted a large number of recent posts. These have involved personal attacks from both sides of the "discussion".

Please note the forum rules, in particular:

_Inappropriate content : Forum members agree not to post or link to content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity or otherwise violates any laws or where the intent is disruptive to the functioning of the forum._

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594

If any member continues to violate forum rules there will likely be infractions awarded...so please don't. 

Finally, as per the forum rules, no discussion of moderation is permitted on the public message boards. If you have a question or a problem with a moderation action, please contact the moderator directly via the PM system. Please signal a problem with an individual post using the “Report” button – the small triangular caution sign in the upper right corner of the message box.


----------



## link2pavan (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I guess, Most probably 5 years will be deducted from the experience and probably your degree will be assessed as diploma
> 
> So you get 5 points for experience and 10 points for degree
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

How are you, brother.

I completed my PTE exam and below are the scores:

Communicative skills:

L: 77
R: 76
S: 90
W: 79

Enabling skills:

Grammar: 66
Oral Fluency: 81
Pronunciation: 82
Spelling: 82
Vocabulary: 67
Written Discourse: 90

Do u think this helps me in points?

Regards,
Pavan


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

link2pavan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With that score you can claim 10 points for English language. Calculate your points on other parameters and see how much points you can achieve. Based on that you can plan further.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

one of my friend applied for 887 on 6 october and he got co assigned today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myadav2784 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi,

I got my ACS result and they have counted my experience from 2010.So total 8 years.

Question:

While filling EOI should I write my experience from 2010 or 2007( which is deducted).
All my exp is related to software engineer only.

Please suggest

Thanks


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

myadav2784 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS result and they have counted my experience from 2010.So total 8 years.
> 
> ...


Enter deducted years as non-relevant and rest as relevant. It will calculate point that way


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Mistake in EOI but points remain same*

Dear Newbie and rest,

As I was about to lodge my 189 visa application claiming points beyond ACS assessment, I made following mistake. Kindly provide suggestion if that be problem at visa stage: 

It should be like this after what I learned from this forum to claim points beyond assessment:

*Jan 2006- April 2008 - Non relevant*
*May 2008- March 2016 as relevant* (ACS says till March 2016)
*April 2016-December 2016 as relevant* 

But in my EOI, it has 

*Jan 2006-April 2008- Non relevant
May 2008 -April 2008 Relevant *(April one month makes up 15 points, I submitted application to ACS on April 26th 2016 and I put it like this as far as I can recollect reason for including April) 
* May 2016 -December 2016 as Non relevant  (Now this is the problem. Here I put last segment as non when it is relevant, reason I put not relevant cos of no assessment. 

Can I go ahead and expect a explanation opportunity in visa stage from CO or let it lapse and file another EOI? 

My only concern is now Invitation round finishing for Pro rata? 

Kindly help me get out of endless dilemma I tend to come across in this journey of PR.*


----------



## rrman83 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey Newbienz, I’m in the process of collecting my documents in order to accept and lodge against the 189 invite I’ve received. I’m the primary applicant for the visa. My wife has her 10th and 12th certificates with Medium of language as English specified against them. Can you please advise if these 2 documents are sufficient proof of Functional English or do we need to procure a letter from her graduation college which explicitly calls this out? Appreciate your help on this one! Thanks.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rrman83 said:


> Hey Newbienz, I’m in the process of collecting my documents in order to accept and lodge against the 189 invite I’ve received. I’m the primary applicant for the visa. My wife has her 10th and 12th certificates with Medium of language as English specified against them. Can you please advise if these 2 documents are sufficient proof of Functional English or do we need to procure a letter from her graduation college which explicitly calls this out? Appreciate your help on this one! Thanks.



AFAIK, The university issued certificate for Medium of Instruction or a Signed letter would be required from the University/College to claim Functional English. @newbienz can correct me if I am wrong.

I would recommend to get that, just in case, to be on the safer side. It will be an additional supporting document that can avoid CO contact for this.


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,
I have received my ACS assessment today and 4 years were deducted from exp. But there is Australia exp in that 4 years. So can I claim points for the Australia Exp in my EOI or not?
Below is the ACS letter

The following employment after April 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/08 ‐ 08/10 – 2 year(s) 4 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Infosys Limited
Country: India

Dates: 08/10 ‐ 09/11 – 1 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
*Employer: Infosys Australia
Country: Australia*

Dates: 10/11 ‐ 09/12 – 1 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Technology Analyst
Employer: Infosys Limited
Country: India


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi expats,

Can we pay visa fees online through internet banking instead of credit/debit card? My internet banking has remittance feature through which I can make international transaction.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I received invite yestersay, please need your support on medical test before applyng for visa. How is the procedure? I can create immi account and go to my health declaration and complete the form, Or I shall click apply for visa in skillselect and then complete the 17pages application and visa fees, later go to health assessment? Kindly support to share your knowledge please.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Deevan8 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received invite yestersay, please need your support on medical test before applyng for visa. How is the procedure? I can create immi account and go to my health declaration and complete the form, Or I shall click apply for visa in skillselect and then complete the 17pages application and visa fees, later go to health assessment? Kindly support to share your knowledge please.


Dear Deevan,

Please find the attachment for the medical Declaration and test before visa application 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

skharoon said:


> Dear Deevan,
> 
> Please find the attachment for the medical Declaration and test before visa application
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks, my query is if I need to apply for medicals before visa lodge then the procedure will be to use my health declaration, Right? Or I shall apply for visa on skillselect and pay the visa fees and then need to complete health examinations in the ‘View health assessment’ tab in ImmiAccount


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Deevan8 said:


> Thanks, my query is if I need to apply for medicals before visa lodge then the procedure will be to use my health declaration, Right? Or I shall apply for visa on skillselect and pay the visa fees and then need to complete health examinations in the ‘View health assessment’ tab in ImmiAccount


You will have to login to your IMMI account, create a New Application for "My Health Declaration" type, fill the form for all the people part of the visa application and submit it. This will generate HAP IDs for each applicant. 

Use the HAP ID now to go to the nearest Hospital and get the Health checks done. Once completed, the results should get uploaded by the hospital in a week. 

Now, login to SkillSelect to access your EOI with the invite. Click on the button to lodge your visa, login to your IMMI account, fill the form that gets presented. During this, ensure that you provide your HAP IDs which was generated earlier and for which Health Assessment was completed. Go ahead and submit your application and make your Visa Fee payment. 

Once you upload all your supporting documents, you visa application will be complete. 
All the best!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> You will have to login to your IMMI account, create a New Application for "My Health Declaration" type, fill the form for all the people part of the visa application and submit it. This will generate HAP IDs for each applicant.
> 
> Use the HAP ID now to go to the nearest Hospital and get the Health checks done. Once completed, the results should get uploaded by the hospital in a week.
> 
> ...


I have done this yesterday! Medicals booked, police check underway, all documents in order.... just waiting for the APPLY VISA button to appear!!! :0)


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi Newbn,

Hope you are doing good. 

Apologies for the long post. I am in dilemma of submitting EOI. Can you please suggest what i need to do now.

My ANZSCO Code is - 312211 ( Civil Engineering Draft Person) - Non Prorata

Point break down as below: 

Age - 30 

Vetessess Assessment - 15

Experience - 10 Points ( Vetessess assessed as 4.6 years until September 2017 and I am working with the same company for same roles & responsibilities to till date. So by the end of March 2018 I guess I am able to claim 10 points for experience as I am going to gain 5 years experience) Please correct me if I am wrong.

English - 0 ( My third attempt for PTE is scheduled on April 2018 to gain 10 points) .

Now I have 55 + 5 points.


Note: My occupation is in 189, 190 for NSW & Victoria. Currently I am able to submit EOI for 190 NSW only, and rest two I can submit EOI only after passing PTE.


My queries are as below:

1) Can I submit EOI for NSW with 55 + 5 points or do I need to wait till I pass PTE exam?

2) If I am submitting NSW EOI and is it possible to submit EOI for other two visa categories later on after gaining 10 points for PTE? Is there any problem of submitting two EOI's in different months? 

3) Can I update my NSW EOI after gaining 10 points, if so it will change the date of EOI?

4) I know its hard to get invite with 55 +5 points, but I heard some rules will change in April 2018. So for the safer side I am thinking of to submit EOI with NSW. Is it good or shall I wait to gain 10 points for PTE?

5) How to enter the dates of employment in EOI sheet to claim for experience. Below are the dates of employments assessed positively by Vetessess.

From 01/2013 to 02/2013 - Employment 1

From 03/2013 to 07/2014 - Employment 2

From 08/2014 to 08/2015 - Employment 3

From 10/2015 to 03/2016 - Employment 4

From 05/2016 to 09/2017 - Employment 5 ( I am still working with the same company for same roles and responsibilities up to till date.)


Vetessess deducted experiences from 07/2011 to 01/2013.


6) Is there any link of showing the step by step process of EOI submission?


Waiting for your reply.

Thank you in advance.

Priya


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot Vincyf1 for the detailed information, really helpful.

Is it mandatory to wait for applying visa until the hospital uploads the result? How can we know if they uploaded.

Also, later when I click apply visa button from my skillselect then do I need to create new IMMI account or I can use my current account?

Thanks again for the support.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Deevan8 said:


> Thanks a lot Vincyf1 for the detailed information, really helpful.
> 
> Is it mandatory to wait for applying visa until the hospital uploads the result? How can we know if they uploaded.
> 
> ...




You don’t need to wait for your Health results to be uploaded. However, some people are just a little too cautious and wait for the results. It generally takes less than a week. But it’s entirely upto you.

When you apply for Visa from SkillSelect, You should ideally use the same IMMI Account which has your Health Declaration Application.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Friends,
How does one get to know if and when a CO is assigned to the case after visa filling ?
Is there any update on the email or is the visa application updated with this information ?

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## rrman83 (Aug 14, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> AFAIK, The university issued certificate for Medium of Instruction or a Signed letter would be required from the University/College to claim Functional English. @newbienz can correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I would recommend to get that, just in case, to be on the safer side. It will be an additional supporting document that can avoid CO contact for this.




Thanks @vincyf1 for the advise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

*Medical Examination Report*

Dear Newbienz, 

Do we get the medical examination test report(X-ray,blood test etc..) or the medical center will send the report to DIBP and we have to claim the report using the HAP ID that we mention in our visa application ??


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi newbeniz and experts...I was going through form 1221 and in that form there is one section which asked about visa u applying for ....I am applying for 190 visa so should I select migration visa or other options available are business visa,visitor visa and stuDent,researcher visa...kindly help on this....thanks ..


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi guys - I have a query.

During AHC employment verification, do they just verify my uploaded documents(including SD) with my employer or along with documents, they tell my employer the occupation code also for which I have applied Visa for?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Fellow Expats... suppose if someone's points increases / changes in EOI automatically with time (gain more experience), does the DOE remains same or it also changes?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Fellow Expats... suppose if someone's points increases / changes in EOI automatically with time (gain more experience), does the DOE remains same or it also changes?


DOE will change if points increase / decrease in EOI.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Dear Newbie and rest,
> 
> As I was about to lodge my 189 visa application claiming points beyond ACS assessment, I made following mistake. Kindly provide suggestion if that be problem at visa stage:
> 
> ...


*

Hi mate,
If you have an assessment from ACS from May 2008 to end of April 2016 (8 years) and everything later from May 2016-December 2016 is without assessment from ACS, you don´t need to put this period (May-December) as relevant.
So you can claim 15 points from May 2008 to end of April 2016 and the rest is unimportant. Pls correct me if I´m wrong!
I have the same but with 5 years (I have been assessed and received 5 years experience) everything after this I put as non-relevant because firstly, I don´t have any assessment and secondly, my points will not change. However, I have 7 years of experience now and I´m still doing the same job by the same employer.
P.S.: I only lodged my EOI and haven´t been invited yet..*


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> If you have an assessment from ACS from May 2008 to end of April 2016 (8 years) and everything later from May 2016-December 2016 is without assessment from ACS, you don´t need to put this period (May-December) as relevant.
> So you can claim 15 points from May 2008 to end of April 2016 and the rest is unimportant. Pls correct me if I´m wrong!
> I have the same but with 5 years (I have been assessed and received 5 years experience) everything after this I put as non-relevant because firstly, I don´t have any assessment and secondly, my points will not change. However, I have 7 years of experience now and I´m still doing the same job by the same employer.
> P.S.: I only lodged my EOI and haven´t been invited yet..


Thank you for going through my long post. If I use April no problem but 
But ACS assessment says After April 2008- March 2016 as equivalent. While I submitted my application to ACS on 26th of April and I made that bold decision to include April under assessment. 

Actually May to Decem 2016 I was doing same thing, same role, same designation. I have proof and all but only issue is if they compare with EOI, might say, I interpreted ACS points wrongly and over claimed points. That's my worry whether to take risk or wait for this to lapse and file new EOI  .


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Fellow Expats... suppose if someone's points increases / changes in EOI automatically with time (gain more experience), does the DOE remains same or it also changes?


Please enlighten me on what I am missing. What is the importance of DOE? Does it affect our chances of getting an invite if it changes? What does it mean to be precise?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

shabk74 said:


> Please enlighten me on what I am missing. What is the importance of DOE? Does it affect our chances of getting an invite if it changes? What does it mean to be precise?


Yes, if you and I are same point 75, and I submitted before you meaning my DOE is earlier , I get invited before you if matter of few ITA left. It's first come first based on points. Actually, highest points and goes by date. Don't know how to say properly


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Yes, if you and I are same point 75, and I submitted before you meaning my DOE is earlier , I get invited before you if matter of few ITA left. It's first come first based on points. Actually, highest points and goes by date. Don't know how to say properly


Okay got it. Invite goes by Points first priority and then DOE. right?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Thank you for going through my long post. If I use April no problem but
> But ACS assessment says After April 2008- March 2016 as equivalent. While I submitted my application to ACS on 26th of April and I made that bold decision to include April under assessment.
> 
> Actually May to Decem 2016 I was doing same thing, same role, same designation. I have proof and all but only issue is if they compare with EOI, might say, I interpreted ACS points wrongly and over claimed points. That's my worry whether to take risk or wait for this to lapse and file new EOI  .


I believe that if you can proof that all your points are true, you won´t be rejected. The whole process is sometimes complicated and these sily mistakes can happen, but you can still proof the same amount of points which counts the most! Ask some professional agents (with good references) as they might know it better!


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Ptera said:


> I believe that if you can proof that all your points are true, you won´t be rejected. The whole process is sometimes complicated and these sily mistakes can happen, but you can still proof the same amount of points which counts the most! Ask some professional agents (with good references) as they might know it better!


I will ask around some agent and might hire one agent to file visa application so that they can answer professionally. Need to walk around tomorrow. Thank you for the kind suggestion


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks again for the information Vincyf1, I applied as guided and booked for appointment. 

I have one query please, with my current immiacount when I try to open new application under skilled migration there is no option for visa sub class 189 (points based) only New Zealand stream is mentioned. Can anyone share their experience on this as I will be applying for visa soon after medicals (attachment shared for reference).

Or do I need to click apply visa from skill select EOI then after login in Immiacount with same old user it will show the actual 189 visa for applying?


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Deevan8 said:


> Thanks again for the information Vincyf1, I applied as guided and booked for appointment.
> 
> I have one query please, with my current immiacount when I try to open new application under skilled migration there is no option for visa sub class 189 (points based) only New Zealand stream is mentioned. Can anyone share their experience on this as I will be applying for visa soon after medicals (attachment shared for reference).
> 
> Or do I need to click apply visa from skill select EOI then after login in Immiacount with same old user it will show the actual 189 visa for applying?


I also have the same question. I hold 75 points and expecting invite in next round. Can I go ahead and get my medicals done by creating immi account?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Fellow Expats... suppose if someone's points increases / changes in EOI automatically with time (gain more experience), does the DOE remains same or it also changes?




Doe changes automatically if there is increase in points for work exp.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Sabhishek,

Yes, if you are really sure then do go ahead with "My health declaration" as most members recommend the same. Generate the HAP id yourself through immiacount and schedule the medicals.

Hope it helps, Thanks.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Deevan8 said:


> Hi Sabhishek,
> 
> Yes, if you are really sure then do go ahead with "My health declaration" as most members recommend the same. Generate the HAP id yourself through immiacount and schedule the medicals.
> 
> Hope it helps, Thanks.


Thanks but I have heard that after getting invite one has to click on Apply for Visa button from skill select and it ask to create immi a account by giving a user name and password and users details automatically reflects in immiaccout....I was wondering if I already create an immi account separately before receiving invite...what I would see when I click on Apply for Visa post invite?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Deevan8 said:


> Thanks again for the information Vincyf1, I applied as guided and booked for appointment.
> 
> I have one query please, with my current immiacount when I try to open new application under skilled migration there is no option for visa sub class 189 (points based) only New Zealand stream is mentioned. Can anyone share their experience on this as I will be applying for visa soon after medicals (attachment shared for reference).
> 
> Or do I need to click apply visa from skill select EOI then after login in Immiacount with same old user it will show the actual 189 visa for applying?


click apply visa from skill select, will take you to the subclass 189 application.

good luck


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi, Whether CO contacts will it be from adelaide only as i have seen most of the cases in this forum it is processed from one office. Is it that adelaide is centralised office for processing applications.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi NewBenz,

Kindly advise, one of my kid passport is pending renewal (already applied for it). So the current passport is canceled.
However while we are waiting for the new passport, time is running out. And i think its better to lodge with the old passport number of my kid.
How can i later update the CO of the new passport number? Does it cause any issues? How to go about this??

Thanks


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi, we have submitted eoi on 1st March 2018 and waiting for invite.. in the meanwhile, we wanted to go through medicals.
So my husband being primary applicant, here we are help on two query.
1. " Has the applicant already submitted a visa application for this subclass and are they waiting for a decision to be made by department on that application"
We selected no.. are we correct ? 

2. As a partner and a child.. will this medical take care of all three of us. Or should we fill form individual for each of us..

We have not submitted the form yet.. all 9 pages filled and waiting for this confirmation.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

Identity documents for submission after 189 invite - Can i submit my PAN card (Indian) as my birth certificate spells my name incorrectly? Or if the UAE identity card will do? Kindly help


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

@ newbienz - Thanks for making this post! Good to see someone posting from the other side especially around the job market and local conditions within AU.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

ajay1558 said:


> Hi, Whether CO contacts will it be from adelaide only as i have seen most of the cases in this forum it is processed from one office. Is it that adelaide is centralised office for processing applications.


2 offices - Brisbane & Adelaide


----------



## tagauzzie (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello newbienz and other forum Experts,

Sorry for a bit longer post. However, I need advise on below. I am planning to submit ACS assessment for myself as 261313 - Software Engineer. Along with me, I also wish to submit ACS assessment for my spouse for claiming extra 5 spouse points. I am not sure which anzsco code should I use for her. Initially I was planning to use 261399- Software and Applications Programmers. But later I realized I cannot use that as it is not applicable for 189. Instead, can I use Developer Programmer for her. Her job description from 2 different companies is as below. Any advice and help would be very much appreciated.

*Company 1:*
responsible for preparing technical high level and low level design documents; development of new software programs and modification of existing software programs; analyzing, consulting, evaluating and estimating the new business functional requirements for the application program; performing unit & integration testing of the developed/modified software programs; supporting QA/UAT testing and fixing the application defects which were raised; debugging and diagnosing any issues reported in production environments; providing technical advice and guidance to team members during development and design; identifying current technology/process limitations to bring in improvements.
*
Company 2:*
responsible for analyzing, consulting, evaluating and estimating the new business functional requirements for the application program; preparing technical design and writing its related documentation; development of new software programs and modification of existing software programs; doing research on change requests and implementing them in the software application; performing unit & integration testing of the developed/modified software programs; performance tuning of the SQL queries used in the application program; supporting QA/UAT testing and fixing the application defects which were raised; debugging and diagnosing any issues reported in production environments; preparing status reports, reviewing the deliverables and implementing Defect Prevention Techniques.


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

lingling said:


> 2 offices - Brisbane & Adelaide


Thanks for your response.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

No reply from you for past few days. All good??


----------



## tarladay (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi, 

Your post is very informative. I have few queries regarding state sponsorship. My Husband and I have lodged 189 EOI on Jan 29 with 70 points. ( I am the primary Applicant). Meanwhile we are planning to lodge 190 EOI as well for Victoria state. My code is 261313 - Software Engineer. Is NSW better or Victoria. Are there good chances to get the pre invite faster for 75 points? Could you please explain a bit about this state sponsorship?


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,
You mentioned that bank statements were very important evidence... in which section did you need bank statements? For the whole period of your employments or only a few milestones?
I don’t think I can provide all the bank statements. I can provide the income certificate issued by the National health fund for my 10 years of experience. Would that be enough?
Thanks for your help!


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9/3/2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9/3/2018 with 80 points
Waiting for invitations!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> No reply from you for past few days. All good??




It’s a long holiday weekend in Oz. Newbienz must be on a well deserved getaway.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

tarladay said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is very informative. I have few queries regarding state sponsorship. My Husband and I have lodged 189 EOI on Jan 29 with 70 points. ( I am the primary Applicant). Meanwhile we are planning to lodge 190 EOI as well for Victoria state. My code is 261313 - Software Engineer. Is NSW better or Victoria. Are there good chances to get the pre invite faster for 75 points? Could you please explain a bit about this state sponsorship?




Both NSW and VIC are competing each other to get to the top place for offering the best job market in Australia. You should think of applying for both the states through two separate EOIs. Do take a look at their immigration websites and explore various options like cost of living, job market for your specific skill, places of interest, etc. 

With 75 points you do stand a good chance of getting pre-invites compared to many others. Go for it. All theNest!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

alzette said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> You mentioned that bank statements were very important evidence... in which section did you need bank statements? For the whole period of your employments or only a few milestones?
> I don’t think I can provide all the bank statements. I can provide the income certificate issued by the National health fund for my 10 years of experience. Would that be enough?
> Thanks for your help!
> ...




If you take a look at MyImmiTracker trends, recently the CO contacts have happened for request to submit Bank Statements. You would need to submit the Bank Statements containing Salary Credits with each of your employers. 

Try your best to obtain as many years’ statement as possible to avoid delays in Visa Grant or a CO contact. 

Also, Provident Fund statements with all your employers are also a must these days. The more documents you submit, the better to prove your case.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> If you take a look at MyImmiTracker trends, recently the CO contacts have happened for request to submit Bank Statements. You would need to submit the Bank Statements containing Salary Credits with each of your employers.
> 
> Try your best to obtain as many years’ statement as possible to avoid delays in Visa Grant or a CO contact.
> 
> Also, Provident Fund statements with all your employers are also a must these days. The more documents you submit, the better to prove your case.


I worked in a company from 2005 to 2009 but I don't have any bank statements during that period since that account is closed. However, I have experience certificate, relieving letter, roles and responsibilities letter in company letter head and couple of months of pay slips and one certificate of recognition. Does some one need more(such as bank statements) to prove employment? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> If you take a look at MyImmiTracker trends, recently the CO contacts have happened for request to submit Bank Statements. You would need to submit the Bank Statements containing Salary Credits with each of your employers.
> 
> Try your best to obtain as many years’ statement as possible to avoid delays in Visa Grant or a CO contact.
> 
> Also, Provident Fund statements with all your employers are also a must these days. The more documents you submit, the better to prove your case.




Thanks Vincif, I appreciate your reply.
Have you lodged your visa application ?
I can download all bank statements since 2011 online, but for the 4 years before that I will have to check with my bank to see if they still keep archived documents. 
But did you upload all the monthly bank statements for the whole employment periods?


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9/3/2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9/3/2018 with 80 points
Waiting for invitations!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> I worked in a company from 2005 to 2009 but I don't have any bank statements during that period since that account is closed. However, I have experience certificate, relieving letter, roles and responsibilities letter in company letter head and couple of months of pay slips and one certificate of recognition. Does some one need more(such as bank statements) to prove employment?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk




As I said, the CO have been asking them from others.

Generally, Banks give statements of closed accounts for a small fee. If that option is available you should go for it. In my case, the bank itself had closed down, but I was able to contact the customer care who were actively catering to these requirements and was able to obtain the Bank statements after a lot of running around. 

Many have submitted all the documents you mentioned and were still contacted. Also, try getting more Payslips - ideally one per quarter. Your employer will have all these records with them and they should be able to mail them to you.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

alzette said:


> Thanks Vincif, I appreciate your reply.
> Have you lodged your visa application ?
> I can download all bank statements since 2011 online, but for the 4 years before that I will have to check with my bank to see if they still keep archived documents.
> But did you upload all the monthly bank statements for the whole employment periods?
> ...




Yes, I have lodged my Visa and awaiting the grant. I was able to generate all my Yearly Bank Statements with every single Salary Credit information for all my four employers. 

My Salary Account was with HDFC and I was able to get historical statement online. My other bank was RBS which had closed down several years ago. Fortunately for me, their customer care was active and after several calls and running around, they sent me the Bank statement.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> As I said, the CO have been asking them from others.
> 
> Generally, Banks give statements of closed accounts for a small fee. If that option is available you should go for it. In my case, the bank itself had closed down, but I was able to contact the customer care who were actively catering to these requirements and was able to obtain the Bank statements after a lot of running around.
> 
> Many have submitted all the documents you mentioned and were still contacted. Also, try getting more Payslips - ideally one per quarter. Your employer will have all these records with them and they should be able to mail them to you.


The Payslips are required to be attested by JP? It seems that since the document is in black and white should them be signed by JP?

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> As I said, the CO have been asking them from others.
> 
> Generally, Banks give statements of closed accounts for a small fee. If that option is available you should go for it. In my case, the bank itself had closed down, but I was able to contact the customer care who were actively catering to these requirements and was able to obtain the Bank statements after a lot of running around.
> 
> Many have submitted all the documents you mentioned and were still contacted. Also, try getting more Payslips - ideally one per quarter. Your employer will have all these records with them and they should be able to mail them to you.




Also, FYI - here is what I submitted as proof for each of my Employer:

1. Experience Letter
2. Resignation letter 
3. Merit / Salary Hike Letters
4. Quarterly Payslips + last 6 month Payslips with current Employer
5. All Years Bank Statements 
6. All Years Income Tax Returns 
7. All Years Form 16
8. All Years Form 26AS
9. All Employers PF statement


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> The Payslips are required to be attested by JP? It seems that since the document is in black and white should them be signed by JP?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk




That’s not required if it’s a soft copy.
My rule of thumb is, if it’s a hard copy in Black and White - I would get it attested and then scan and upload.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Also, FYI - here is what I submitted as proof for each of my Employer:
> 
> 1. Experience Letter
> 2. Resignation letter
> ...


I have been working for more than 12 years and it's pretty hard to collect all these documents. Moreover getting JP sign on all these documents make it even tougher.

The resignation letter is with the old company mail id and it's not available after I left from a company. I can collect all these documents for the current company. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> I have been working for more than 12 years and it's pretty hard to collect all these documents. Moreover getting JP sign on all these documents make it even tougher.
> 
> The resignation letter is with the old company mail id and it's not available after I left from a company. I can collect all these documents for the current company.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk




I do understand that. But, if you contact your old employers they are obliged to share those documents. I have been working for more than 9 years and I got all the documents and it took me several months of hard work and frustration too.

By giving all these documents, I hope to avoid CO contact and delay. 

In the end, it’s your choice. If the CO contacts for these documents you would anyway have to reach out to your employers seeking these documents. I am just guiding you based on what others have done in this forum.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Great
> 
> Update the CO when you actually land in Australia and also when you actually leave as your IED will be decided accordingly in case the PR grant happens in this period
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.

I had no CO contact. But I updated under circumstances changed that I traveled to Australia on date abc and would return on date xyz after 2 weeks' Should I again update when I actually leave on the same date which I have mentioned already?

Update: When I got the visa letter, I saw that it was processed by embassy in India. I applied on Friday after 18:00 IST and I received it at 09:45 IST on Monday. Processed by embassy in India. Even for my colleague who applied on Tuesday got within 24 hours.

Thanks.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi, 

In India, If the PCC is got from SP office rather than PSK office is there any difference? Will the immigration department accept PCC got from SP office? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi,
> 
> In India, If the PCC is got from SP office rather than PSK office is there any difference? Will the immigration department accept PCC got from SP office?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


I suppose, PCC should be granted by Government of India which is represented by Ministry of External Affairs in foreign lands through the Indian Embassy. 

I am not sure if SP office can grant such a letter, because they generally come under the Ministry of Home Affairs and do not directly deal with another country. 

As far as I know, Only the Passport Office grant the PCC specifically issued for validation by Australian Government.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I suppose, PCC should be granted by Government of India which is represented by Ministry of External Affairs in foreign lands through the Indian Embassy.
> 
> I am not sure if SP office can grant such a letter, because they generally come under the Ministry of Home Affairs and do not directly deal with another country.
> 
> As far as I know, Only the Passport Office grant the PCC specifically issued for validation by Australian Government.


Thanks a lot for your quick response. How long does the 457 dependent visa processing for just born kids take? I'm in 65+5 points for Victoria SS (hopefully I can get a job offer). Do I need to wait till 457 processing is completed? I heard like 457 takes more than 4-5 months now a days. Is this applicable even for just born kids? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick response. How long does the 457 dependent visa processing for just born kids take? I'm in 65+5 points for Victoria SS (hopefully I can get a job offer). Do I need to wait till 457 processing is completed? I heard like 457 takes more than 4-5 months now a days. Is this applicable even for just born kids?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


I do not have much information about 457 Visa Processing times. 

However, for an infant child less than 1 year of age, you would have to notify the CO of change in circumstance and then CO will ask for Medical Test to be submitted. Once everything is fine, all Applicants Visa would be granted together.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I do not have much information about 457 Visa Processing times.
> 
> However, for an infant child less than 1 year of age, you would have to notify the CO of change in circumstance and then CO will ask for Medical Test to be submitted. Once everything is fine, all Applicants Visa would be granted together.


Thanks a lot for your quick response. Appreciate your help..  

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> No reply from you for past few days. All good??


Hi

All good

But I was not expecting to be painted with the same brush as others, so I have decided to leave the forum


Anyways I was spending too much time on the forum neglecting my other work, so it’s as good a time as any to leave the forum as most members do after getting their grant


Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Hi
> 
> All good
> 
> ...


Hi NB...
You have provided help to thousands of people on this forum answering their queries, including me. Many thanks for that. Wish you all the best.

Cheers.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Hi
> 
> All good
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz, 
Respect your decision. You have been a great Samaritan for many of us on this forum. Hope to meet someday in Oz.  

Best Wishes to you and Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Respect your decision. You have been a great Samaritan for many of us on this forum. Hope to meet someday in Oz.
> 
> Best Wishes to you and Thanks a lot for your help.


hi vincyf1...

After how many days of visa lodge does CO contact?

or when does the application move from "Received" status to "In process" or something?

Thanks.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi vincyf1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You could track the trends on myimmitracker. It’s unofficial and not very accurate. 

For 189, it’s taking about 90+ days and for 190 it’s about 70+ days.

Do note that some applications that require further checks or employment verification will take closer to 6 months.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Well, I can just request. Please do not leave it completely, you have been helping us all.
Without proper guidance many families would loose a chance to migrate, and would end up getting fooled by local migration agents and waisting there money.

Anyways hope you would continue to devote some time. God bless you!!

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Well, I can just request. Please do not leave it completely, you have been helping us all.
> Without proper guidance many families would loose a chance to migrate, and would end up getting fooled by local migration agents and waisting there money.
> 
> Anyways hope you would continue to devote some time. God bless you!!
> ...


There are vested interests which want that members should be misguided and fooled

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator
*
So better to have a clean break rather then having it repeated next time

Cheers


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There are vested interests which want that members should be misguided and fooled
> 
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator
> *
> ...




And you want to give in to those interests? Please don’t, the time and effort you sacrifice here is pure nobility. Expect more opposition for your good work and know that thousands of people are grateful for this and like me sometimes whisper a silent prayer for you that the forces in the universe will always come to your aid and bring light and help in your trying moments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

Trust us, you have no idea how much you are helping us.

Not sure what made you upset, but please do not give up. There are all kind of people around us, and we have no obligation to respond and be concerned about ones who are not deserving.

If you continue devoting some time, it would only inspire other people to do the same. One response which you give here is viewed by many and saves them from being miguided and losing there dream.

I hope you understamd..


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There are vested interests which want that members should be misguided and fooled
> 
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator
> *
> ...


Some definitely don't deserve your honest suggestions and help. But such big loss for rest of us


----------



## Kevin22 (Sep 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin22 said:
> ...


Hello newbienz

I have received a NJL from the case officer 

As the boss(reference) was not present one of the employe picked it up and there was a miscommunication

Please help as what can I do further


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Kevin22 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin22 said:
> ...


Get his confirmation on email, and check with him if he is willing to attend the call again if arranged.
@Newbenz : I hope you would be able to help.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Get his confirmation on email, and check with him if he is willing to attend the call again if arranged.
> @Newbenz : I hope you would be able to help.




I would urge you to create a thread for members to pick up your query and respond. Newbienz is not active on the forum now.


----------



## Kevin22 (Sep 6, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> pitamdli said:
> 
> 
> > Get his confirmation on email, and check with him if he is willing to attend the call again if arranged.
> ...


----------



## Kevin22 (Sep 6, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> > newbienz said:
> ...



Whose call mate??? My bosses, he is ready to help in anyways he said


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kevin22 said:


> Hello newbienz
> 
> I have received a NJL from the case officer
> 
> ...


1. Are you working for a multinational?
2. How many employees in your office and organisation as a whole
3. Whom was the call supposed to go to and who picked up the call- Designation of both persons
4. Did you submit a SD or a reference letter ?
5. Can you get a letter reconfirming all your claims, and that the misunderstanding was due to the wrong person answering the call. Also that the employer is ready to accept a fresh call from AHC anytime suitable to them ?
6. What all evidence have you given for this employment 
7. What is the period involved in this employment and have you claimed points for the same

Please reply very specifically to each point in detail. Just omit any personal information 

Cheers


----------



## Kevin22 (Sep 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello newbienz
> ...


 Are you working for a multinational?
No its a stand alone restaurant

2. How many employees in your office and organisation as a whole
Around 16+ boss(owner)

3. Whom was the call supposed to go to and who picked up the call- Designation of both persons
The call was supposed to be to the boss(owner) but was answered by the guy(restaurant service in charge)
4. Did you submit a SD or a reference letter ?
Both

5. Can you get a letter reconfirming all your claims, and that the misunderstanding was due to the wrong person answering the call. Also that the employer is ready to accept a fresh call from AHC anytime suitable to them ?
Yes , he is ready to help in all sorts

6. What all evidence have you given for this employment 
SD, resignation letter,letter evidence of salary (as I receive it in cash or self cheques), reference letter
7. What is the period involved in this employment and have you claimed points for the same
April1st 2013 to December 20th 2017

Please reply very specifically to each point in detail. Just omit any personal information


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dear friends, 

I have a doubt, I have assessed degree and experience from engineers australia before one year and I got assessed for 3 years. Now in December it will get increased to 5 years. I have already updated my EOI in previous June. So should I assess my experience again or should I do something else to get the extra 5 points? I have seen somewhere that it will automatically get updated in EOI if it is set as present, is that right? But I have seeb in skill select that to date is only a date no option to set present.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have a doubt, I have assessed degree and experience from engineers australia before one year and I got assessed for 3 years. Now in December it will get increased to 5 years. I have already updated my EOI in previous June. So should I assess my experience again or should I do something else to get the extra 5 points? I have seen somewhere that it will automatically get updated in EOI if it is set as present, is that right?


If you have marked the last employment entry as Relevant and left the TO DATE blank, then the system will automatically award you additional points as and when you become eligible 

Whether you are eligible to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date, I have no idea as you have been assessed by engineers Australia and not ACS

Be very careful in claiming points beyond assessment , as the repercussions are brutal 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz, 

Like Victoria state provides option to apply for 190 directly if I we have a job offer, is there any kind of advantages for being in NSW to get 190? 

I have been in NSW for 2+ years and have applied for 190 in NSW with 65+5 points. Is there anyway I can FastTrack my application with Job offer from any employer in NSW? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Like Victoria state provides option to apply for 190 directly if I we have a job offer, is there any kind of advantages for being in NSW to get 190?
> 
> ...


You are unfortunately in the wrong state as far as 190 fast tracking is concerned 
NSW has no such facility 
You have to wait till your EOI catches the attention of the selectors 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are unfortunately in the wrong state as far as 190 fast tracking is concerned
> NSW has no such facility
> You have to wait till your EOI catches the attention of the selectors
> 
> Cheers


You have been exceptionally fantastic to help new members like me. Thanks a lot for answering most of my questions. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kevin22 said:


> Are you working for a multinational?
> No its a stand alone restaurant
> 
> 2. How many employees in your office and organisation as a whole
> ...


You have no 3rd party evidence at all ?

Even if you were paid in cash, did you deposit the salary or the bulk of it regularly in your bank account ?

Was PF also not deducted ?
Did you file any income tax returns?
Any medical insurance or ESIC ?

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you have marked the last employment entry as Relevant and left the TO DATE blank, then the system will automatically award you additional points as and when you become eligible
> 
> Whether you are eligible to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date, I have no idea as you have been assessed by engineers Australia and not ACS
> 
> ...


Whether you are eligible to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date, I have no idea as you have been assessed by engineers Australia and not ACS?
But what are you trying to convey should I set it as blank or should i set that as the date of assessment. 

Anybody having experience with EA are really appreciated. Or should I redo the assessment again with cdr for assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Whether you are eligible to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date, I have no idea as you have been assessed by engineers Australia and not ACS?
> But what are you trying to convey should I set it as blank or should i set that as the date of assessment.
> 
> Anybody having experience with EA are really appreciated. Or should I redo the assessment again with cdr for assessment.


If it was ACS, I would have most probably told you to stop claiming points beyond the assessment date unless you met certain specific parameters 

What the parameters are for EA, I have no idea

If you don’t want to take a risk you can end the last employment date as the assessment date and then start a new entry for period beyond that and this time mark it as non relevant 

The final decision is yours 
Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz, is there any validity for JP signature? I got JP signature for many of the documents more than a year back, can I still use them? 

Is it not like get the signature once and use the document forever kind of thing? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz, is there any validity for JP signature? I got JP signature for many of the documents more than a year back, can I still use them?
> 
> Is it not like get the signature once and use the document forever kind of thing?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


1 year is not too long a period
You can use the same as long as they are in good shape, not wrinkled, or torn
You should be able to get a good scan

Else, If it is not too much trouble, get a fresh set done.
Don’t break your head over this


Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1 year is not too long a period
> You can use the same as long as they are in good shape, not wrinkled, or torn
> Yiu should be able to get a good scan
> 
> ...


Yep, immediately after getting the JP sign, I scanned them so the scanned copy is still in good condition. 

But if it is a color scan, then the documents need not be signed by JP? Is it applicable for all kind documents? For some pay slips which are in B/W) JP sign is required? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Yep, immediately after getting the JP sign, I scanned them so the scanned copy is still in good condition.
> 
> But if it is a color scan, then the documents need not be signed by JP? Is it applicable for all kind documents? For some pay slips which are in B/W) JP sign is required?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


For ACS everything requires JP, for DIBP nothing requires JP as long as it is scanned in colour
Even my B&W documents, I scanned in colour without jp and faced no problem in DIBP

You are wasting too much time for a non event

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> For ACS everything requires JP, for DIBP nothing requires JP as long as it is scanned in colour
> Even my B&W documents, I scanned in colour and faced no problem in DIBP
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for the information. But for DIPB, what about some of the Payslips/Bank statements that can not be scanned in color? JP sign is must? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Newbienz, 

So nice to see you back and responding. 
I have one query regarding freezing of points. I am turning 40 soon which means my points will fall by another 10 points. When exactly does the point slider stops moving? For eg: In case of 189, is it the date on which I receive an invite? Or the date on which i lodge my application after ITA?
Also, in case of a state pre-invite, when do the points freeze? I checked the NSW website and it says we can request them to priority process if we are going to fall on points anytime soon due to age bracket changing. Kindly advise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

*Passport Photo Upload*

Dear NB,

I am glad to see you back.

I am clueless about where to upload the passport photographs.

Please provide some light on it.


----------



## Kevin22 (Sep 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you working for a multinational?
> ...





austaspirant said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I am glad to see you back.
> 
> ...


Mostly the money I use to give to my sister as we building a house in our native

I have one FD as my saving and one lic policy, no pf or any thing of that sort


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

Dear @newbienz, 

I need your expert opinion on this. 

I got my ACS assessment yesterday and the it says: 

The following employment after February 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 02/10 - 05/11 – 1 year(s) 3 month(s) 
Position: Dev Engineer 
Employer: ABC
Country: Philippines 

Dates: 05/11 - 12/17 – 6 year(s) 7 month(s) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: EFG
Country: Singapore


Should I include all these two experience at SkillSelect? What I did was, I included all of them and just ticked "Not Related" for the first two years so that it won't claim points.

Entry 1: 
Dates: 01-03-2012 to current (blank)
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: EFG
Country: Singapore 
Related: YES

Entry #2: 
Dates: 18/05/2011 to 29-02-2012
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: EFG
Country: Singapore 
Related: NO


Entry #3: 
Dates: 01/03/2012 to 13/05/2011
Position: Dev Engineer
Employer: EFG
Country: Philippines 
Related: NO


--------------
Anzsco 261313 Software Engineer 
Age 30pts, Education 15pts, Experience 10pts, PTE 10pts
EOI: 15/03/2018
Applied: 
Grant:

NSW 190 EOI applied: 15/03/2018
NSW pre-invite recieved: ???
NSW pre-invite applied: ???
Awaiting NSW state nomination approval
Points:65+5

QLD 190 EOI applied: 15/03/2018
QLD pre-invite recieved: ???
QLD pre-invite applied: ???
Awaiting QLD state nomination approval
Points:65+5


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Got my grant today. Thanks members for their help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot for the information. But for DIPB, what about some of the Payslips/Bank statements that can not be scanned in color? JP sign is must?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


When you are scanning , just choose colour that’s all


Atleast that’s what I did and faced no problems
If you still have apprehensions, just get the B&W documents attested by JP and scan it in colour
As is said , you have far too many important things to worry about then this small item
Just decide one way or the other and close the issue

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> So nice to see you back and responding.
> I have one query regarding freezing of points. I am turning 40 soon which means my points will fall by another 10 points. When exactly does the point slider stops moving? For eg: In case of 189, is it the date on which I receive an invite? Or the date on which i lodge my application after ITA?
> ...


Your points and the EOI freeze , the moment you get invitations under 189 or final invite under 190
The preinvite under 190 does not freeze the EOI

So basically you have to get a final invite before your 49th birthday to avoid losing points
You can apply and pay the visa fees within 60 days after that, no problem


NSW allows you to fast track your application if you are losing points for age , so in your case you can request them to fast track it, once you have paid the processing fees and submitted the application with all supporting documents 


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ominated-migration-190/after-you-have-applied

Can my application be expedited?

Requests to expedite the processing of a nomination application would only be considered in very limited circumstances, for example, if:

You will lose points for age if the application is not finalised soon enough or
Your visa is expiring and you have been and still are working in NSW.
Please note that visa expiry alone would not warrant consideration for expedited processing. If we have agreed to expedite the processing of your application, we will endeavour to finalise the application as quickly as possible. However, we cannot guarantee a faster outcome and you should not make any arrangements on that assumption.

However,, you have to get a preinvite from NSW, to avail this route
You cannot ask NSW to pre invite you just because you are likely to lose points

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I am glad to see you back.
> 
> ...


This is not a beauty contest you are participating in
The CO is least bothered how you look like
No photos necessary

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kevin22 said:


> Mostly the money I use to give to my sister as we building a house in our native
> 
> I have one FD as my saving and one lic policy, no pf or any thing of that sort


You have absolutely no 3rd party evidence at all, which is extremely worrisome 
It’s compounded with the miscommunication 
It’s a recipe for disaster 

Just think hard if you can get any 3rd party to prove that you actually worked in the restaurant as you are claiming 
Maybe some association of your profession or anything similar ?
Maybe some client who is very well reputed ?
Someone not directly related to you 

Another thought
I am sure the restaurant must be having employee attendance register ?
Is it maintained properly for the past all the years !
Has it ever been checked by a labour inspector and has his stamp on it ?

I am clutching at straws

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> This is not a beauty contest you are participating in
> The CO is least bothered how you look like
> No photos necessary
> 
> Cheers


Welcome back!! Keep rocking and great thanks for helping us all...


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This is not a beauty contest you are participating in
> The CO is least bothered how you look like
> No photos necessary
> 
> Cheers


I like the beauty contest part


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jurk20 said:


> Dear @newbienz,
> 
> I need your expert opinion on this.
> 
> ...



Why is there an overlap of dates in employment 2 & 3 ?
Post again starting from earliest to latest sequence
Make sure there are no overlapping dates between 2 entries

Cheers


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

Dear @newbienz, 

I need your expert opinion on this. 

I got my ACS assessment yesterday and the it says: 

The following employment after February 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 02/10 - 05/11 – 1 year(s) 3 month(s) 
Position: Dev Engineer 
Employer: ABC
Country: Philippines 

Dates: 05/11 - 12/17 – 6 year(s) 7 month(s) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: EFG
Country: Singapore


Should I include all these two experience at SkillSelect? What I did was, I included all of them and just ticked "Not Related" for the first two years so that it won't claim points.

Entry 1: 
Dates: 01/03/2012 to current (blank)
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: EFG
Country: Singapore 
Related: YES

Entry #2: 
Dates: 18/05/2011 to 29/02/2012
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: EFG
Country: Singapore 
Related: NO


Entry #3: 
Dates: 15/02/2010 to 13/05/2011
Position: Dev Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: Philippines 
Related: NO


--------------
Anzsco 261313 Software Engineer 
Age 30pts, Education 15pts, Experience 10pts, PTE 10pts
EOI: 15/03/2018
Applied: 
Grant:

NSW 190 EOI applied: 15/03/2018
NSW pre-invite recieved: ???
NSW pre-invite applied: ???
Awaiting NSW state nomination approval
Points:65+5

QLD 190 EOI applied: 15/03/2018
QLD pre-invite recieved: ???
QLD pre-invite applied: ???
Awaiting QLD state nomination approval
Points:65+5


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

jurk20 said:


> Dear @newbienz,
> 
> I need your expert opinion on this.
> 
> ...


That's correct. Employment before February 2012 check as Not Related.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jurk20 said:


> Dear @newbienz,
> 
> I need your expert opinion on this.
> 
> ...


You have entered the experience correctly in the EOI

If I were in your shoes, I would stop claiming points for experience from the date of the assessment as I get no advantage in claiming beyond assessment date
8 years when you can get additional points is far away
So close this entry and start a new entry for the period beyond assessment date but mark that as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> When you are scanning , just choose colour that’s all
> 
> 
> Atleast that’s what I did and faced no problems
> ...


Sure, thanks for the clarification. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Has any one use a letter from SMU (Distance education), as proof of functional english??
Can you please suggest if it would be accepted?

My spouse all degrees post +2 has been via Distance education.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> For ACS everything requires JP, for DIBP nothing requires JP as long as it is scanned in colour
> Even my B&W documents, I scanned in colour without jp and faced no problem in DIBP
> 
> You are wasting too much time for a non event
> ...





newbienz said:


> Your points and the EOI freeze , the moment you get invitations under 189 or final invite under 190
> The preinvite under 190 does not freeze the EOI
> 
> So basically you have to get a final invite before your 49th birthday to avoid losing points
> ...


Thanks a lot for the clarification. Its a great help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Has any one use a letter from SMU (Distance education), as proof of functional english??
> Can you please suggest if it would be accepted?
> 
> My spouse all degrees post +2 has been via Distance education.


What about class 1-12 ?

Can you get a letter from the school where she studied ?
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Thanks a lot for the clarification. Its a great help


Just noticed
There is a typo in my previous reply
It’s 40th birthday not 49th

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> What about class 1-12 ?
> 
> Can you get a letter from the school where she studied ?
> Cheers


Yes, already started trying for that..

Another worry is she is working professional here in India and doing well. Just a bit concerned how will be the acceptance of her qualification in Australia? 

I am not claiming spouse points so no degree assessment for her.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Yes, already started trying for that..
> 
> Another worry is she is working professional here in India and doing well. Just a bit concerned how will be the acceptance of her qualification in Australia?
> 
> I am not claiming spouse points so no degree assessment for her.


Can’t help on her acceptance or job prospects in Australia 

Maybe if you post in the Life in Australia section of the forum, giving details of her degree , experience and what she would like to do in Australia, maybe you can get some pointers

But if you read my original post, I have always maintained that there is no pot of gold at the Australian PR rainbow for most immigrants 

There was a study recently, which said that only 24% of the immigrant got skilled jobs in 2 years 
Most survived with filling shelves or pumping gas initially 

Cheers


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
My employer from Nov 2006 to March 2011 here in UAE is not willing to give an experience letter. The past Hr managers left and current ones are not at all cooperating. I had joined them in Nov 06 after which the company opened a new subsidiary and we were assigned time to time on projects for both. My second residence visa was under the subsidiary company name. Now when I applied for Engineers Australia assessment, they accepted the residence visa stamps as proof of employment period. Apart from that I gave the offer letters from both parent n subsidiary company that is required during visa stamping process(for UAE). My question is if i get an invite, will they ask the experience letter? The reason this company HR guys refuse to give me a full experience letter is that I worked with both companies and the subsidiary has been wound up now and they cannot mention it anymore (sounds stupid but thats what they insist). Kindly advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> My employer from Nov 2006 to March 2011 here in UAE is not willing to give an experience letter. The past Hr managers left and current ones are not at all cooperating. I had joined them in Nov 06 after which the company opened a new subsidiary and we were assigned time to time on projects for both. My second residence visa was under the subsidiary company name. Now when I applied for Engineers Australia assessment, they accepted the residence visa stamps as proof of employment period. Apart from that I gave the offer letters from both parent n subsidiary company that is required during visa stamping process(for UAE). My question is if i get an invite, will they ask the experience letter? The reason this company HR guys refuse to give me a full experience letter is that I worked with both companies and the subsidiary has been wound up now and they cannot mention it anymore (sounds stupid but thats what they insist). Kindly advise


What is the evidence you have for your employment ?
Please list them

Cheers


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What is the evidence you have for your employment ?
> Please list them
> 
> Cheers


I have the offer letter. The first time employment visa, and then 2 residence visas mentioning the company that sponsored the Visa. The first residence visa is stamped under the name of parent company. The second one is under the name of subsidiary company. And they have issued me an experience certificate which mentions that i worked for both companies but they have reduced the period. Engineers Australia however considered the whole employment period as relevant. I also had one salary certificate from the subsidiary that I got legal translation done for.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> I have the offer letter. The first time employment visa, and then 2 residence visas mentioning the company that sponsored the Visa. The first residence visa is stamped under the name of parent company. The second one is under the name of subsidiary company. And they have issued me an experience certificate which mentions that i worked for both companies but they have reduced the period. Engineers Australia however considered the whole employment period as relevant. I also had one salary certificate from the subsidiary that I got legal translation done for.


No bank statement for salary credit ?

No monthly pay slips ?

No provident fund or equivalent deductions ?

Cheers


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What is the evidence you have for your employment ?
> Please list them
> 
> Cheers


I also don't have the full salary credits on my bank account as for the first 2 years they credited it into my india accounts while i was employed here. I closed that account around 2011. the next few years i have got the salary history in my UAE account.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No bank statement for salary credit ?
> 
> No monthly pay slips ?
> 
> ...


No bank statement for salary credit ? - I have it from 2009 onwards. I started working from Nov 2006

No monthly pay slips ? - A lot of companies here do not issue pay slips. This one didn't. Even my current job doesn't.

No provident fund or equivalent deductions ? - There is no provident fund system here or any deductions. Neither tax.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No bank statement for salary credit ?
> 
> No monthly pay slips ?
> 
> ...



Is the Engineers Australia assessment not enough for DIBP? Also will they ask me to get the Experience certificate for the full period mentioned at any cost? Do i risk a rejection if I cannot get the same?


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi NB,

Please clarify my below query.

I have got NSW invite today and I am in the process of collecting documents to submit. 
I have collected almost every essential document needed. Just a day back i noticed that my tax documents are with expanded name of my initial (i.e)
In passport my first name is Rajesh and last name is Prabhakaran(father name),
I have also successfully linked my aadhar with pan, however in my tax documents like FORM 16, FORM 26AS, ITR-V its Prabhakaran Rajesh. 

I thought its wrong so I checked with pan name correction department and they said its in correct format only, 
your father name will be in begginning tax documents so nothing to worry. You also linked your aadhar with pan so its in right format. 
So my concern here is if i submit my tax documents as it is now( Prabhakaran Rajesh) and in all other documents it is Rajesh(First name) Prabhakaran(Last name) will immigration department be confused since name looks different in tax documents? 

In any case I have also prepared name change affidavit clearly mentioning "My First Name RAJESH in PASSPORT, 
My First Name with initial of the last name RAJESH P in EDUCATIONAL CERTIFICATES and Expanded Last name PRABHAKARAN RAJESH in TAX DOCUMENTS 
are the names of one and the same person and that is myself", so if i submit this they will be fine right ? 

need you views and suggestion whether my approach is fine

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Is the Engineers Australia assessment not enough for DIBP? Also will they ask me to get the Experience certificate for the full period mentioned at any cost? Do i risk a rejection if I cannot get the same?


How thorough is Engineers Australia investigation before granting the assessment, I have no idea
ACS does practically no investigation and accepts everything you say at face value

So in most ACS cases, DIBP does go into further scrutiny nowadays 

What the CO will do is quite difficult to quantify 

Of course, he will also know that some of the evidence like PF and tax etc. which are available,in other countries are not available in Middle East 

You will have to take a chance that you will be able to convince him

In some cases in ACS, where applicants have given SD which was accepted by ACS, is not being accepted by the CO are being asked to get a reference letter

So what document the CO will actually insist, is very difficult to say

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Please clarify my below query.
> 
> ...


Rajesh Prabhakaran and Prabhakaran Rajesh is no issue at all

Just forget that 
You only need to clarify that your educational documents are in the name of Rajesh P

So wherever you are asked in the application and forms at all stages, if you have ever been known by any other name, write Rajesh P in that column

Also get an affidavit made for the same and keep with you

Cheers


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> How thorough is Engineers Australia investigation before granting the assessment, I have no idea
> ACS does practically no investigation and accepts everything you say at face value
> 
> So in most ACS cases, DIBP does go into further scrutiny nowadays
> ...


Okay got it. I will try and see if I can do something about the experience letter. Engineers Australia was quite thorough as they contacted me and asked for further documents on my 5 years employment history in China. I didn't have the tax documents so they just deducted that whole period from my experience. I had everything else for that period - Salary slips, Joining letter, recommendation letter and experience letter along with valid chinese visa for all those years. I hope DIBP accepts that. I will revisit my ex employer again and see. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Rajesh Prabhakaran and Prabhakaran Rajesh is no issue at all
> 
> Just forget that
> You only need to clarify that your educational documents are in the name of Rajesh P
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks a lot. I stressed a lot for this for the past few days  I am clear now.

Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi NB ,
Can the primary applicant change his job in india post ACS assesment or should he be in same organization till grant ?
We are hoping for invite in mar 21. And my spouse as got a better job opportunity . So need help in this case. TIA

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi NB ,
> Can the primary applicant change his job in india post ACS assesment or should he be in same organization till grant ?
> We are hoping for invite in mar 21. And my spouse as got a better job opportunity . So need help in this case. TIA
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You can change jobs post ACS assessment 
Just stop claiming points for experience in the EOI and make a new entry for the current job

You only have to make sure that you part ways amicably and you are in their good books
After all it is your previous employer who will be contacted for confirmation of your claims in case your application is picked up for scrutiny 

Ideally speaking personal relationships should not matter, but we do not live in an ideal world and your old employer can really damage you if he so desires

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> How thorough is Engineers Australia investigation before granting the assessment, I have no idea
> ACS does practically no investigation and accepts everything you say at face value
> 
> So in most ACS cases, DIBP does go into further scrutiny nowadays
> ...


Hi Newbies,
Thank you for coming back. 

In that case. how about state approved ITA? Will they do thorough point calculation again by CO? after approval from State. Cos State is doing just that no?

DO we still need to submit whole lot of prove to proof points?

Many thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hi Newbies,
> Thank you for coming back.
> 
> In that case. how about state approved ITA? Will they do thorough point calculation again by CO? after approval from State. Cos State is doing just that no?
> ...


The DIBP is not bothered on what basis you have been offered the Sponsorship or what scrutiny the state has done

Even the States mention this very clearly that you have to meet all DIBP requirements and state sponsorship does not absolve you from the same 

He will verify each and every claim you have made in the EOI again independently 

Cheers


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi NB,

It would be great if you clarify these doubts 

1. Is it required or preferred to notarised the documents for visa submission and which documents.

2. Do we need to show closing balance in our account or only highlighting the salary is enough.

3. How many pay slips per year we need to submit ( I have almost 9 years of experience, do i need to submit pay slips for all 9 years)

I appreciate your reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> It would be great if you clarify these doubts
> 
> ...


Answers Below: 
1. No need of Notarized copies. Color Scans will do just fine. 
2. Bank Statement should show Salary Credit for all your employments. Closing Balance is not relevant in my opinion. I have just submitted Yearly Bank Statements From start of my employment until the Visa Lodgement date. 
3. 1 per Quarter for all years of employment + last 6 months payslips for current employment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> It would be great if you clarify these doubts
> 
> ...


1. No document needs to be notarised as long as you are scanning it in colour

2. Only the salary credit entry amount and date needs to be highlighted

3. I gave each and every payslip.
I also had close to 8 -9 years experience 
You can decide how many you want to give

Cheers


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Answers Below:
> 
> 1. No need of Notarized copies. Color Scans will do just fine.
> 
> ...




Thanks vincyf. I really appreciate your help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. No document needs to be notarised as long as you are scanning it in colour
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks NB for clearing the doubts. We appreciate your help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> malik.afnan134 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


I don’t have payslips from old job, only current job I’ve bern in 2.7 years... you think that will be ok? Although I do have some annual P60’s showing annual tax records. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> I don’t have payslips from old job, only current job I’ve bern in 2.7 years... you think that will be ok? Although I do have some annual P60’s showing annual tax records. Thanks


Entire set of payslips or at least some for this company also would have been preferable, but what you don’t have... you don’t have .
There is nothing you can do about it as I presume you must have tried your best to get them

Try to supplement it with some additional evidence and hope for the best

But all said and done , entire employment without a single payslip is not an ideal situation , especially if you have claimed points for this experience 

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t have payslips from old job, only current job I’ve bern in 2.7 years... you think that will be ok? Although I do have some annual P60’s showing annual tax records. Thanks
> ...


I have all payslips except two for this employment, but from previous employment, I have P60 tax records, and of course my Employer Ref that was needed for VETASSESS... assuming that must count for something? Thanks


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

RhiC said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


Been through all my docs and have covered every year with payslips, tax record, reference or bank statement for each year I’m claiming for.... fingers crossed!!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Been through all my docs and have covered every year with payslips, tax record, reference or bank statement for each year I’m claiming for.... fingers crossed!!




Not sure if you have already tried, but you could try writing to HR or Finance team from your previous company to get pay slips during your employment with them. I was able to get them from my previous employer. 

Just give it a try if you haven’t already. 
All the Best!


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Vincyf1 & NB,

I need your urgent advise please on below 2 queries;

1. I generated HAP ID for me and family but just realized for my second child, I have kept given name empty, although as per passport there is name in both given & surname. Please suggest if I can modify this or altogether create new immiacount and repeat the procedure for all members? I have appointment scheduled this week.

2. For my wife and first child, as per passport their surname is blank, so when I created the application for my health declarations, it was not accepting family name to be blank and instead in the information icon next to it, it was mentioned "if the applicant has only one name (which I assumed as per passport only given name) then the applicant should write it in family name" so I kept given name blank. 

Appreciate your kind support and feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry, another query please. I just noticed on my child medical referral letter there is a section for client identity details, it mentions the issuing country of identity document is written as India. Am confused as the child passport was renewed in Dubai so it should be UAE right? Although the child was born in India. Please suggest.

Thanks again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deevan8 said:


> Hi Vincyf1 & NB,
> 
> I need your urgent advise please on below 2 queries;
> 
> ...



Don’t go into much trouble
Just try to edit it. If you can and generate a hap I’d with correct name well and good else, 

Just abandon this Immiaccount and create a new account and generate new HAP Ids correctly

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deevan8 said:


> Sorry, another query please. I just noticed on my child medical referral letter there is a section for client identity details, it mentions the issuing country of identity document is written as India. Am confused as the child passport was renewed in Dubai so it should be UAE right? Although the child was born in India. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks again.


Issuing country will be india
Dubai does not come into the picture even if it was renewed there 
I am presuming the child holds Indian passport

Cheers


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you Newbienz for your timely support. I will create new account and generate new HAP IDs to avoid confusion.

Just one more query related to same topic please as I don't want to make mistake in my new application, my wife is not having surname in her passport, so when I fill my health declaration the application is not getting accepted without family name. Could you please suggest on this.

Thanks.



newbienz said:


> Deevan8 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, another query please. I just noticed on my child medical referral letter there is a section for client identity details, it mentions the issuing country of identity document is written as India. Am confused as the child passport was renewed in Dubai so it should be UAE right? Although the child was born in India. Please suggest.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deevan8 said:


> Thank you Newbienz for your timely support. I will create new account and generate new HAP IDs to avoid confusion.
> 
> Just one more query related to same topic please as I don't want to make mistake in my new application, my wife is not having surname in her passport, so when I fill my health declaration the application is not getting accepted without family name. Could you please suggest on this.
> 
> Thanks.


You have said yourself in the previous post that the website clarifies, that when the applicant has a single name, they should write that in the family name column and leave the first name column blank


So what is the confusion ?

But on a side note, it is high time that you got the names changed for everyone in your family so that all have a name and surname as it will be very difficult for you in coming days if you don’t have it

Cheers


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks NB for the clarification, it really helps a lot to get an opinion.

Sure, I will do add the surname for my family later once I finalize the visa application process, as I don't want to create any hassle and confusions at this stage because I will be uploading current passports on application.

Thanks again for your generous support as always!



newbienz said:


> Deevan8 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Newbienz for your timely support. I will create new account and generate new HAP IDs to avoid confusion.
> ...


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Will diabetes be matter of concern during the medicals.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Will diabetes be matter of concern during the medicals.


Diabetes will never be seen in isolation

It is the mother of all diseases

So the physician will take a close look at all the other parameters and take a decision 

Better to get a HAP ID made and get the tests done, so that you know where you stand before making more investments in the process 

Cheers


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Diabetes will never be seen in isolation
> 
> It is the mother of all diseases
> 
> ...


Thanks for swift response NB


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

Please help!

1- my family name spelling in my passport differs than my sons family name spelling in his passport and birth certificate. 

2- i have 2 expired passports with different family name spelling than my current passport.

3- one experience letter has my name as 1st and 2nd name only without family name

3- military discharge paper is missing my family name. 

What shall i do? 

Shall i make new passport for my child that match our names ?

Or, make statutory declaration about different spelling for my name and put all the other spelling mistakes ? 

And in that case, is notarising statutory declaration enough or i have to put any other governmental seals on it? 

I am very worried that this will end up with rejection to my application , and i am seeking your help to clear those thoughts 
Thank you in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

steelz said:


> Please help!
> 
> 1- my family name spelling in my passport differs than my sons family name spelling in his passport and birth certificate.
> 
> ...


Have you already submitted your application?
You are At what stage of the process ?

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi NB,

Today immiaccount is not showing estimated application processing time. Is it because around this time they update it every month? Or my application is assigned to someone?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Today immiaccount is not showing estimated application processing time. Is it because around this time they update it every month? Or my application is assigned to someone?


They keep updating their software and the information displayed 
Nothing to get worried or excited about

Cheers


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you already submitted your application?
> 
> You are At what stage of the process ?
> 
> ...




Not submitted yet , i am still filling the immi account thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

steelz said:


> Please help!
> 
> 1- my family name spelling in my passport differs than my sons family name spelling in his passport and birth certificate.
> 
> ...


Even if you make new passports, you have to give details of the old passports, so does not really help except to the extent that once and for all you decide on a spelling name for all your family members and stick to that herein

During application and in all forms wherever you are asked if you have been known by any other name, you have to give all the versions of your name there

Repeat this for all your family members included in the application 
Don’t include your parents or siblings in the visa application 

Get a declaration made individually for each family member confirming that al these names are of the same person
In india a notary is allowed to make the declaration, but in Egypt who will be the equivalent, you would know better


Cheers


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Even if you make new passports, you have to give details of the old passports, so does not really help except to the extent that once and for all you decide on a spelling name for all your family members and stick to that herein
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for you help.


I am immigrating with my wife and one year old child only i wont be adding my parents or siblings. 

I am the only one with different name spellings, my wifes and childs name are fine.
Do i still need to make them do declaration only or just me? 

The family name in my passport in like xxoxx
And family name in my childs passport is like xxouxx
So in his birth certificate shall i write the fathers name like my passport or his passport or it wont matter as long as i declare that xxoxx and xxouxx are the same person? 

I am in qatar and to change passport in embassy will take 4 months , and travelling back to egypt now to make it faster is a lot of hassle for us, so i would go for the other option and do the declaration.

So if me and my son have different spelling for family name would cause any problems in the future in australia ? 

Appreciating your help and cant thank you enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

steelz said:


> Thank you very much for you help.
> 
> 
> I am immigrating with my wife and one year old child only i wont be adding my parents or siblings.
> ...


4 months is nothing.
Start the process of name change for your son and fresh passport 

Do not delay your application in the meantime 
Give the spelling as per the current passport 
You can give the new spelling name once you get the new passport

No need of any declaration from any family member if only you have different spellings or missing surnames

Cheers


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 4 months is nothing.
> Start the process of name change for your son and fresh passport
> 
> Do not delay your application in the meantime
> ...



I received state invitation and i have less than 60 days time frame to submit everything...medical

I am just worried if the grant comes with my current spelling for my son and then i go and cancel his passport and make new one that would put me in a new dilemma 

I have heard that its normal in australia that father and son have different family name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinodJ (Mar 19, 2018)

*ACS Help*

I have submitted my work and educational documents for ACS assessment and today I got replay email saying that 

"Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.

We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL). "

Please find the details below for additional info.

ACS submitted on 2-FEB-2018
Education: B.Tech - Mechanical Engineering
Total IT Experience: 9 yrs

Please help me on what has to be done and how many points will be deducted because of this.

Awaiting your replay thanks in advance.

Regards
Vinod


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

steelz said:


> I received state invitation and i have less than 60 days time frame to submit everything...medical
> 
> I am just worried if the grant comes with my current spelling for my son and then i go and cancel his passport and make new one that would put me in a new dilemma
> 
> ...




If you want the child to have a different surname his entire life, then no issues 
I hope his birth certificate also has that same spelling in that case

Cheers


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you want the child to have a different surname his entire life, then no issues
> 
> I hope his birth certificate also has that same spelling in that case
> 
> ...




Its fine just one letter difference , his birth certificate is in arabic and the translator told me no problem in translating it as per his passport or my passport.


You have been great help , i am grateful , i wish you all the best thank you very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VinodJ said:


> I have submitted my work and educational documents for ACS assessment and today I got replay email saying that
> 
> "Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> 
> ...


You have started the process itself on a wrong foot
Being a mechanical graduate there was no possibility of getting a positive assessment from ACS without going through the RPL route

Anyways no damage done except loss of time

You will now have to prepare the documents required for you to be assessed under the RPL route
I personally have no idea of how to prepare the documents.
You can check in ACS website for RPL route

But even when you get a positive assessment , then also 6 years Will be deducted from your experience towards AQF
So you will be left with 3 years of experience for which you can claim 5 points

You may not be able to claim points for degree also ( Different opinions in the forum on this issue)

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> steelz said:
> 
> 
> > Please help!
> ...


Re: details of old passports, this is only if you still have them right? We don’t have copies of old ones so am ticking no in Form 80. Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Re: details of old passports, this is only if you still have them right? We don’t have copies of old ones so am ticking no in Form 80. Cheers


Please do not quote unrelated posts.
It only adds to the confusion 

You can write NO only if you have never been issued passports previously 

If you were issued , but you have lost them , even then you have to write YES

So it’s not clear what your status is

Cheers


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

My agent isn't sharing the immi login details as he says "it is on our agent portal so we cannot share, if you need anything you can tell us. There is no use even. For any visa filing you can make new even".

Do I really need the immi login details in the future? I can check my visa status on vevo. Would that be sufficient?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> My agent isn't sharing the immi login details as he says "it is on our agent portal so we cannot share, if you need anything you can tell us. There is no use even. For any visa filing you can make new even".
> 
> Do I really need the immi login details in the future? I can check my visa status on vevo. Would that be sufficient?


You will need the Immiaccount in future also after your PR visa issued to change your passport number etc
Better to get the details from him

You can import the application into a new Immiaccount if you have the application details

Cheers


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You will need the Immiaccount in future also after your PR visa issued to change your passport number etc
> Better to get the details from him
> 
> You can import the application into a new Immiaccount if you have the application details
> ...


Could I use the new immiaccount to sponsor my parents? My passport isn't expiring in 9 years and my wife's 5 years.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

Could you please confirm if below is the process to do medicals before lodge. I am not sure.

1. Create an IMMI ACCOUNT and provide all details
2. How do i generate HAP id after this?
3. When clicking on "Apply Visa" button, it asks for Immi account login. So here we reuse the details from Step 1? And it will work smothly??

Thanks


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Could you please confirm if below is the process to do medicals before lodge. I am not sure.
> 
> ...


4. Also how to i link HAP ID with my EOI??


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> 4. Also how to i link HAP ID with my EOI??


I also came across this on the forum (see below). So is it possible to just proceed with the "Apply Visa" button, fill details and pay the fees. And i will be easily able to generate the HAP ID next day?? This also works for me, does this process work?

Medicals AFTER visa Lodge- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount

VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.

contact the nearest panel physician and book an appointment for medicals, many offer online booking for visa health check, check their websites once. visit the panel physician on day of appointment with passport, HAP ID letter and one photograph, gt through with medicals

tests done for visa health check --- blood test, urine test, chest X ray, general examination by Doctor, they do some additional test in case of any adverse findings


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Could I use the new immiaccount to sponsor my parents? My passport isn't expiring in 9 years and my wife's 5 years.


You can create a new Immiaccount for your parents in their name

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> 4. Also how to i link HAP ID with my EOI??


The HAP ID will not be linked with the EOI

When you have got the invite and you are completing the application, at that time it will ask you if you ever got a medical test done in the last 12 months
When you say YES, it will ask for the HAP Ids 

And will link them with your application 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> I also came across this on the forum (see below). So is it possible to just proceed with the "Apply Visa" button, fill details and pay the fees. And i will be easily able to generate the HAP ID next day?? This also works for me, does this process work?
> 
> Medicals AFTER visa Lodge- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount
> 
> ...


DIBP says either you complete the medicals before you submit the application, else wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID and ask you to do the tests
They do not recommend generating HAP ID independently after submitting the application 

This is what most members follow

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Could you please confirm if below is the process to do medicals before lodge. I am not sure.
> 
> ...


In the Immiaccount you will find a drop down for Medicals

Look carefully..it is between the details of all types of visas

Click on that and add the details of yourself and all the family members you are including in the application 
Do not include your parents or siblings
Just your spouse and children 

After entering all the details, generate the HAP Ids for everyone and proceed for tests

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can create a new Immiaccount for your parents in their name
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz, 
For each applicant one immi account including kids? 

Also I have done Medicals for my 457 and wife also undergone the same procedure. can we use the same immi account? 

My kid is yet to undergo medical test for 457. Can we create two immiaccounts for my kid - one for 457 and one more for PR? Please clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz,
> For each applicant one immi account including kids?
> 
> Also I have done Medicals for my 457 and wife also undergone the same procedure. can we use the same immi account?
> ...


This information was for the parents of the members who will be applying separately in due course


Your wife and children will be in the same Immiaccount as yours
I presume They are not applying separately but as your dependent

I used the same account that I had used for 457, but if you want, you can have separate Immiaccount for PR also
You can have as many Immiaccount as you want as long as they contain the correct information 

What is the confusion ?

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This information was for the parents of the members who will be applying separately in due course
> 
> 
> Your wife and children will be in the same Immiaccount as yours
> ...


Thanks for the quick response newbienz.. from your question I deduce that for all three of us there will be one immi account (since they will be applying along with me not separately) probably with three different HAP IDs.

Pleaee correct me if Im wrong. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks for the quick response newbienz.. from your question I deduce that for all three of us there will be one immi account (since they will be applying along with me not separately) probably with three different HAP IDs.
> 
> Pleaee correct me if Im wrong.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


That’s correct
One Immiaccount and 3 separate HAP Ids 

Cheers


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi newbienz ,
I need one clarification regarding VAC2 payment. Can we upload a letter under the attach documents section asking for VAC2 Invoice when we front load the documents?
Will this minimize the time between RFI and VAC2 invoice from CO?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

icycool said:


> Hi newbienz ,
> I need one clarification regarding VAC2 payment. Can we upload a letter under the attach documents section asking for VAC2 Invoice when we front load the documents?
> Will this minimize the time between RFI and VAC2 invoice from CO?


It’s a great idea
But Don’t know if it will work or not

But no harm in trying 

You don’t lose anything, even if the CO does not accept it and still asks you for confirmation 
If he accepts it, you save a month or 2 

But are you sure you want to pay the VAC2 ?
There are several routes to prove functional English 
Have you explored them all ?

Cheers


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi newbienz,
Thanks for your inputs. I have checked the options and PTE is the only option for us.
My spouse is bit lagging in speaking and listening, hence she wants to join AMEP program which will help her to upskill to employability level English.



newbienz said:


> It’s a great idea
> But Don’t know if it will work or not
> 
> But no harm in trying
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

icycool said:


> Hi newbienz,
> Thanks for your inputs. I have checked the options and PTE is the only option for us.
> My spouse is bit lagging in speaking and listening, hence she wants to join AMEP program which will help her to upskill to employability level English.


She did not study in an English medium school ?

Cheers


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi newbienz,
No, even I haven't.


newbienz said:


> She did not study in an English medium school ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> pitamdli said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbenz,
> ...


Thanks Newbenz, still have one doubt.

So I create an immiaccount and use it to generate HAP ID's. But when I am clicking in "Apply Visa" button, i will create a NEW immiaccount again correct?? However during filling the details it will give an option where I can enter the HAP ID's generated previously from a seperate immiaccount. Correct??

Sorry but I want to be clear on the process. Thanks again..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Thanks Newbenz, still have one doubt.
> 
> So I create an immiaccount and use it to generate HAP ID's. But when I am clicking in "Apply Visa" button, i will create a NEW immiaccount again correct?? However during filling the details it will give an option where I can enter the HAP ID's generated previously from a seperate immiaccount. Correct??
> 
> Sorry but I want to be clear on the process. Thanks again..


If you already have a Immiaccount you need not create a new one when you get the invite 

The invite will take you to the login page of Immiaccount, where you can give your existing Immiaccount details and proceed to apply 
The HAP Ids are valid in any Immiaccount irrespective of where they were generated 
It’s the bio details of the applicant which should match

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

HI Newbienz, 

I have received approval from Victoria for my pre-invite and I went through the list of documents required to lodge Visa, I saw that we have to provide valid proof for min 2 yrs of education with medium of instruction as English. I have a situation here, My husband has not completed his degree in Engineering, Now in this case will 10th and 12th Education from school suffice. HIs entire school education has been in English. Or is it mandatory to take PTE as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> HI Newbienz,
> 
> I have received approval from Victoria for my pre-invite and I went through the list of documents required to lodge Visa, I saw that we have to provide valid proof for min 2 yrs of education with medium of instruction as English. I have a situation here, My husband has not completed his degree in Engineering, Now in this case will 10th and 12th Education from school suffice. HIs entire school education has been in English. Or is it mandatory to take PTE as well.


I presume you have not claimed partner points

Just get a letter from the school that the medium of teaching in school is English right from class 1 to class 12

Also attach the cLass X and class XII passing markesheet

It is sufficient 
No need for PTE

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I presume you have not claimed partner points
> 
> Just get a letter from the school that the medium of teaching in school is English right from class 1 to class 12
> 
> ...


Thanks for your inputs. Yes I haven't claimed partner points.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I have one more question !! Is it difficult to get direct Grant. There are several projects for Melbourne from my office now and I think getting Grant sooner will be helpful. Are the below documents sufficient.

Main applicant:- 



· Completed form 80 and signed by the applicant.

· Birth Certificate of all applicants and/ or Secondary school leaving certificate.

· Scanned Photograph ( recent color passport size )

· Passport (First and last stamping pages)

· Education documents i.e. Certificate and mark sheets (from secondary education onwards )

· English evidence (IELTS or PTE or TOFEL score card)

· Valid Skills assessment outcome letter.

· Application Fee $3670 AUD payable to “DIAC” through credit card .

· Employment documents :- a) Offer letter for the current company

b) Reliving letter or service certificate for the previous company.

· Promotion/Hike Letters ( if any)

· Taxation documents ( for max number of yrs)

· Pay slips recent 3 months for current company and per quarter 1 pay slip for previous company.

· Form 16

· Bank Statements

· Name Change Affidavit( if any)

· Any National Identity Documents( if any Pan card/ Aadhar card / Voter card)

· Marriage certificate (if Married)

· If divorced/ separated: Divorce certificate required, custody court order for children, custody court order for removal of children from their birth country.







Spouse Document( if any)

· Completed form 80 and signed by the applicant.

· Birth Certificate of all applicants and/ or Secondary school leaving certificate.

· Scanned Photograph ( recent color passport size )

· Passport (First and last stamping pages)

· Education documents i.e. Certificate and mark sheets (from secondary(10th to higher) education onwards )

· Application Fee $1835 AUD payable to “DIAC” through credit card .

· Employment documents :- a) Offer letter for the current company

b) Reliving letter or service certificate for the previous company.

· Name Change Affidavit( if any)

· Any National Identity Documents( if any likePan card/ Aadhar card / Voter card)

· Marriage certificate (if Married)

· Evidence of English ability (IELTS score card) of dependents over 18 or degree in English medium/IELTS 4.5 in each band/ tuition fee AUD 4550 (before grant of visa) .



Children Below 16 yrs of age



· Scanned Photograph ( recent color passport size )

· birth certificate

· Passport Copy

· Application Fee $920 AUD payable to “DIAC” through credit card .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I have one more question !! Is it difficult to get direct Grant. There are several projects for Melbourne from my office now and I think getting Grant sooner will be helpful. Are the below documents sufficient.
> 
> Main applicant:-
> 
> ...


Each application is unique
Everyone has different circumstances, so what may have worked for me, may not work for you and vice versa

You have to make sure that you give multiple evidence for each claim that you have made 
Do not try to take short cuts as suggested by some members to give only 1 per quarter payslips

Remove the photographs 
PF statement is missing
Strengthen marriage documents 

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

As per ACS my experience post dec 2012 is valid. I have all form16 from 2011 till date. Is that enough. Do I also need to provide form16 and payslips for experience from 2008-2012. I was assuming payslip per quarter is sufficient, so is it better to provide all payslips from Dec 2008 till date. I will be able to give all the payslip and form 16 from 2011. But getting it from my very first organization is near to impossible. Company has been taken over by another organization.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Do we need to provide employment docs for spouse as well even if one is not claiming partner points? if yes does that also require detailed listing like payslips, bank statements, form 16 etc. or just offer letter and relieving letter would work?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> As per ACS my experience post dec 2012 is valid. I have all form16 from 2011 till date. Is that enough. Do I also need to provide form16 and payslips for experience from 2008-2012. I was assuming payslip per quarter is sufficient, so is it better to provide all payslips from Dec 2008 till date. I will be able to give all the payslip and form 16 from 2011. But getting it from my very first organization is near to impossible. Company has been taken over by another organization.


Whatbyiu cannot get ..you can’t give
Simple
No sense in giving only from 2011 if you can’t give from 2008

I can tell you what I did.
What you finally do is your choice

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Do we need to provide employment docs for spouse as well even if one is not claiming partner points? if yes does that also require detailed listing like payslips, bank statements, form 16 etc. or just offer letter and relieving letter would work?


No employment documents required for spouse at all in this case 

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello Mate,

First of all thanks a trillion for the wonderful work that you are doing.

I am about to receive an invite for analyst programmer.

I was going through the next bits and came across this wonderful thread and below are my concerns


1. From my previous employers I am not sure if I have payslips from them but I have exp certificates issued which I used for ACS. If it's required then for how many months it's required

2. I am currently outside India living in Poland. I need to obtain PCC for India UK Poland. How to get one from India.

3. What's form 80 & 1221. I have no idea on this.

Bala


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

*Is there a way to speedup the grant process*

Hi,

I have submitted my Visa application on 29th Jan 2018.
Uploaded all the documents by 10th Feb including Form 80 and 1221 for both me and wife.
PCC/Medicals/Degree Certs/Work Exp Documents/Kids related documents etc

But the waiting time to get a grant looks like 5 months and we would like to know if there is any way of speeding up this process.
I have an opportunity in melbourne which I might loose if I dont get the grant eariler.

Is anybody aware of the process that might speed up my grant.
Can it be done if we show the offer letter that we have from the company in australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> First of all thanks a trillion for the wonderful work that you are doing.
> 
> ...


1. Try to get the payslips 
DIBP gives a lot of weightage to them
Contact the hr or finance department 
If you still can’t get them , them make do with the experience certificate 

2. Contact the Indian embassy in Poland 
They will issue it

3. Just google it and download the forms.
It’s a snapshot of your entire life when filled

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my Visa application on 29th Jan 2018.
> Uploaded all the documents by 10th Feb including Form 80 and 1221 for both me and wife.
> ...


Temple church mosque gurudwara...only their recommendations work and can speed up the grant 

Try for one of these

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > As per ACS my experience post dec 2012 is valid. I have all form16 from 2011 till date. Is that enough. Do I also need to provide form16 and payslips for experience from 2008-2012. I was assuming payslip per quarter is sufficient, so is it better to provide all payslips from Dec 2008 till date. I will be able to give all the payslip and form 16 from 2011. But getting it from my very first organization is near to impossible. Company has been taken over by another organization.
> ...


Please let me know what you did , I am trying to get form 16 or form 22 that has tax deduction and salary details as well for 2008-2011. So even though my exp from 2008-2012 is not valid, still all the employment docs need to be provided ??


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Temple church mosque gurudwara...only their recommendations work and can speed up the grant
> 
> Try for one of these
> 
> Cheers




Haha Thanks mate...i think i lost it then 

Thanks for the info..atleast i wont look for it online and waste my time


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Try to get the payslips
> DIBP gives a lot of weightage to them
> Contact the hr or finance department
> If you still can’t get them , them make do with the experience certificate
> ...


Hi newbienz, 
ACS approved 10 yrs of work experience. We do not have all payslip.. but we have some from each company(4company so far). 
Can I submit tHe bank statement for the last 10yrs to prove salary being credited in our acct..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Please let me know what you did , I am trying to get form 16 or form 22 that has tax deduction and salary details as well for 2008-2011. So even though my exp from 2008-2012 is not valid, still all the employment docs need to be provided ??


I had preserved each and every of my payslips, PF and equivalent , offer letter promotion letter, relieving letter, tax assessments bank statements right from the day I started working

I made sure that clients emails commending my work was saved safely and at times when they gave only verbal, requested them for emails

I made sure there are no spelling discrepancies in any of my documents even though I have a complicated name

So although 4 years was deducted from my experience by ACS, I submitted documents even for that period as the rest of them

You can decide what to do based on what is available with you and what you think is necessary 

Members don’t spend time in compiling documents and then conveniently blame the department for delays

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> ACS approved 10 yrs of work experience. We do not have all payslip.. but we have some from each company(4company so far).
> Can I submit tHe bank statement for the last 10yrs to prove salary being credited in our acct..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Try to get from HR or finance, the ones you are missing
If all attempt fails, you have to make do with what you have
Bank statement showing salary credit is also a strong evidence, but don’t surrender easily

Cheers


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi @newbienz,

I have received my ACS result on March 7th 2018 and submitted my EOI on same date.
I am expecting an invite on April 4th. 
But by March 30th I am leaving the current country(Canada) and going to join in the same company in same role in USA on Apr 2nd.

1. So in my EOI, do I need to fill the "TO" date which I left blank for my current job/location to March 30? 
2. In EOI, do I need to add new USA employment with from date apr 2nd, and leave To date blank?

Assuming, I get an invite on Apr 4th, 

1. Do I need to get another HR letter from USA HR with roles and responsibilities to show it as proof of employment when I apply for Visa?
2. Or can I use the same documents which I used for submitting my ACS?
3. Any other documents which I should be ready specifically due to my change in location?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

I have sent all my docs off today but old company HR only go back to 2009, and bank only go back to 2012.... I have included tax employer refs for earlier years, but only have post 2009 tax documents and post 2012 bank statements


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > Please let me know what you did , I am trying to get form 16 or form 22 that has tax deduction and salary details as well for 2008-2011. So even though my exp from 2008-2012 is not valid, still all the employment docs need to be provided ??
> ...


Wow &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397; seriously that's the best way. I started practising it from my 2nd organization, I have all payslips ,form 16 ,ITR. Missed it for my first job alone. I have last 3 payslips though and experience letter. I am also checking with an auditor if I can get ITR doc for that period of 2.5 years. Very helpful newbienz ,thanks a lot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> Hi @newbienz,
> 
> I have received my ACS result on March 7th 2018 and submitted my EOI on same date.
> I am expecting an invite on April 4th.
> ...


1. I presume you are not getting any points for the period beyond 7th March 2018 experience, so just close the present job entry on 7th March
Start a new entry from 8th March and mark it is non relevant and leave TO DATE blank 
Once you reach USA, close this entry also and start a new entry for USA and mark this also as non relevant keeping the TO DATE blank

This will save you a lot of headache in getting fresh RNR etc, and you will have a much cleaner application 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> I have sent all my docs off today but old company HR only go back to 2009, and bank only go back to 2012.... I have included tax employer refs for earlier years, but only have post 2009 tax documents and post 2012 bank statements


Should be sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Should be sufficient
> 
> Cheers


Great, thanks for the vote of confidence, appreciate it


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> tryingforpr said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


good one....


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello NB,

I have a question

Does SSC and inter certificates are must for secondary applicants.?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have a question
> 
> ...


I presume You mean dependent applicants 

Not required as such except to prove functional English 

Cheers


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. I presume you are not getting any points for the period beyond 7th March 2018 experience, so just close the present job entry on 7th March
> Start a new entry from 8th March and mark it is non relevant and leave TO DATE blank
> Once you reach USA, close this entry also and start a new entry for USA and mark this also as non relevant keeping the TO DATE blank
> 
> ...


If I edit my EOI now and there is no change in my points, then will my EOI be still considered for the old date (March 7th) on which I submitted, or will it be the new date (for example today). Dont want to delay my invite by editing it :-(


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> If I edit my EOI now and there is no change in my points, then will my EOI be still considered for the old date (March 7th) on which I submitted, or will it be the new date (for example today). Dont want to delay my invite by editing it :-(


As there is no change of points, the date of effect will remain same

Cheers


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

My partner has all the requirements for me to claim partner skill points. His ACS assessment came positive stating to claim experience after Jan 2017 even thought he has so much prior experience(almost 10years). So if I want to claim partner skill points, once we receive invite and while applying for visa do we need to show his proof of employment (like payslips, bank statements) only after Jan 2017 or for his prior experience also?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> My partner has all the requirements for me to claim partner skill points. His ACS assessment came positive stating to claim experience after Jan 2017 even thought he has so much prior experience(almost 10years). So if I want to claim partner skill points, once we receive invite and while applying for visa do we need to show his proof of employment (like payslips, bank statements) only after Jan 2017 or for his prior experience also?


With 75 points you are assured of an invite in April
Why would you like to add a complication by claiming partner points 

Anyways, the chances of the CO asking for evidence prior to Jan 2017 is very low, but cannot be totally ruled out

Cheers


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> With 75 points you are assured of an invite in April
> Why would you like to add a complication by claiming partner points ?
> 
> Cheers


Because he has his ACS result positive and has the required PTE score as well. But he dont have all the payslips of his past exp. He has all of them from Jan 2017 ( as per ACS result )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> Because he has his ACS result positive and has the required PTE score as well. But he dont have all the payslips of his past exp. He has all of them from Jan 2017 ( as per ACS result )


Again, what advantage do you get by having 80 points ?
You will not get an invite earlier then April nor will your grant application be processed any faster just because you have 80 points

In fact the chances of delay in processing are more as the CO has to verify spouse points also

Anyways, as I said you can decide yourself what to do

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Will Marriage Certificate and spouse name included in both our passports be sufficient proofs. I have not claimed any points for my spouse in this case is it better to provide functional English proof and SSC and inter certificates alone . Do we need to submit employment proofs as well. Relieving letters. experience certificates , offer letter from current organization are available for him. But getting all the pay slips is going to be difficult. So in this case shall I submit his employment documents are leave it as such.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Will Marriage Certificate and spouse name included in both our passports be sufficient proofs. I have not claimed any points for my spouse in this case is it better to provide functional English proof and SSC and inter certificates alone . Do we need to submit employment proofs as well. Relieving letters. experience certificates , offer letter from current organization are available for him. But getting all the pay slips is going to be difficult. So in this case shall I submit his employment documents are leave it as such.


You are asking for which section ?
Cheers


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Newbienz

Hope you could help me with my queries. 

In form 80, question 35, it is asking for previous visa and arrival/departure dates for it. I'm bit confused with the dates.

1) I was on the student visa and it is obvious that I can put an arrival date for it. But for departure, I'm not sure what to put. Because I was on 485 class A bridging visa after the expiration of my student visa and I didn't leave the country. Should the departure date be the expiry date of the student visa?

2) Should the arrival date for 485 class A bridging visa be the grant date for it? 

3) Then I converted my 485 bridging visa into a class B because I had to go back to my home country. In that case, I have to add 485 class B visa and then what should be the arrival and departure dates?
Should the arrival date be the visa grant date and departure date be the visa expiry date/when I got my 485 visa?
or, should it be like, the arrival date is the date that I came back to Australia and departure date is the date that I went to my country?

4) Going back again to question 2. The departure date for the 485 class A should be blank or the date that I was granted the class B 485 bridging visa?

Has anyone been in this situation? Can someone please advice?

Thanks in advance!

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

O88V said:


> Hi Newbienz
> 
> Hope you could help me with my queries.
> 
> ...


I am not able to understand at all

Please give actual arrival and departure dates 
Between each stay, which all visas were you in ?

Cheers


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I got the invite yesterday. Telecom Engineer. My birth certificate name has an "a" instead of "o" in first name. Every other document however has "o". Do I still need to mention in form 1221 where it asks "if applicant was ever known by another name?" Because technically my name has been the same. Kindly advise. Also I have my bank statements as proof of salary deposit. Can i just get the bank to stamp those and upload same instead of payslips? I dont have any payslips. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

O88V said:


> Hi Newbienz
> 
> Hope you could help me with my queries.
> 
> ...


This is what I think you should do. Newbienz can correct me. 

The purpose of the question is more to know which countries you have been in, for how long and on what visas. If on multiple visas, you mention them. Basically, this is needed to establish background check requirements through Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) for stay longer than 12 months.

Your Arrival and Departure Date from the country should be the actual Arrival date into the country and actual departure from the country irrespective of the Visa. But, in the Visa column, do mention all the Visas you held during this period.


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey man,

I know it's repetitive but as you are one of the most logical and knowledgeable members of this forum, would appreciate your advice on the following:

- Following up on my last post on this thread, I received a VIC nomination through International PhD route. I can see on SkillSelect the 'Apply visa' option now. 

- My question is should I upload all the documents + PCC + get medical done before applying for the visa or should I wait for the CO to ask me? I have read people doing both. 
I am not in a super hurry to get a grant, I intend to visit Australia in November-December, so would be convenient to align the first entry with my visit.

- A slightly different question is would it be advisable (while I collect PCCs and Medicals etc.) to create a new EOI for 189 at this point of time (since I have already received a 190 invite). 
My thinking behind this is that 189 will give me slightly more freedom in job search etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

Dear newbienz , 

A question regarding medical 

Would COPD ( chronic obstructive pulmonary disease) be a reason for health check fail and visa refusal ?

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I got the invite yesterday. Telecom Engineer. My birth certificate name has an "a" instead of "o" in first name. Every other document however has "o". Do I still need to mention in form 1221 where it asks "if applicant was ever known by another name?" Because technically my name has been the same. Kindly advise. Also I have my bank statements as proof of salary deposit. Can i just get the bank to stamp those and upload same instead of payslips? I dont have any payslips. Thanks in advance.


I think you may require an Affidavit for Name Variation to be submitted. You may have to list this name in the Form 1221 as well. 

You will have to anyway upload the Bank statements. Its not a substitute for Payslips though. Try to submit as many of the following documents as possible: 

Employment Letter
Experience Letter
Superannuation Letter
Tax Documents
Merit Letters
Offer Letter
Resignation Letter
Appointment Letter
Bank Statements


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

opto said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I know it's repetitive but as you are one of the most logical and knowledgeable members of this forum, would appreciate your advice on the following:
> 
> ...


1. It would be ideal to submit a "Complete" application during your visa lodge. If you dont submit Medicals, CO will ask for it and your application would go back to the bottom of the assessment pile. Once you submit your Medical, it would take a few months atleast for the CO to revisit your application. So, its basically up to you to decide on that. 

2. If you have already received an Invite, you have 60 days to lodge the Visa. Within this time if you are expecting a 189 Visa Invite, you can go ahead and submit an EOI for the same. 

Do note that, if you apply for both Visas, which ever Visa is granted last will nullify the previous visa (if you dont withdraw the second visa application). For Ex: If you receive your 189 Visa grant and then you get your 190 Visa grant the next day, your 189 will be nullified and 190 will be active.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I think you may require an Affidavit for Name Variation to be submitted. You may have to list this name in the Form 1221 as well.
> 
> You will have to anyway upload the Bank statements. Its not a substitute for Payslips though. Try to submit as many of the following documents as possible:
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton for the response. My questions specifically is "if that spelling mistake qualifies as "being known by another name?". Also what if I dont provide my birth certificate at all? For Indians, they are accepting Matriculation certificate as well.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Thanks a ton for the response. My questions specifically is "if that spelling mistake qualifies as "being known by another name?". Also what if I dont provide my birth certificate at all? For Indians, they are accepting Matriculation certificate as well.


I shared Passport and Adhar card for my DOB proof.

Yes for any issued related to names .. u make an affidavit in Rs 10 stamp paper from any advocate. I did the same.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I shared Passport and Adhar card for my DOB proof.
> 
> Yes for any issued related to names .. u make an affidavit in Rs 10 stamp paper from any advocate. I did the same.


I don't have the Aadhar yet. I haven't lived in India since 2002. Plus in my state (Assam) aadhar hasn't started yet. Will only the passport do? I do have PAN Card that spells my name correctly


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Thanks a ton for the response. My questions specifically is "if that spelling mistake qualifies as "being known by another name?". Also what if I dont provide my birth certificate at all? For Indians, they are accepting Matriculation certificate as well.


Yes, as MHR123 already mentioned, its OK not to submit it. 
If you have to submit the Birth Certificate, do get an affidavit as well and submit both.

I submitted the following :
Passport
Aadhar
PAN
Matriculation Certificate


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I shared Passport and Adhar card for my DOB proof.
> 
> Yes for any issued related to names .. u make an affidavit in Rs 10 stamp paper from any advocate. I did the same.


Also, is it okay to get the affidavit done now? it will be dated after the invite you see.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Yes, as MHR123 already mentioned, its OK not to submit it.
> If you have to submit the Birth Certificate, do get an affidavit as well and submit both.
> 
> I submitted the following :
> ...


Thank you again for all the help


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> O88V said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz
> ...


Sorry for the confusion mate. I came to Australia in 2014 as a student and I'm currently on my 486 temporary graduate visa. 

I came to Australia on 23rd July 2014 on student visa. End of my student visa I got my 485 class A bridging visa on 22/08/2016. 

While I was on 485 class A bridging visa, I converted my visa to 485 class B (because you can't travel outside the country when you are in class A visa) on 28/09/2016 and departed to Sri Lanka on 08/10/2016 for a holiday. Then I came back to Australia on 29/10/2016

I got my 485 visa (which is what I'm currently on) on 09/11/2016

Hope it is clear now. More than happy to provide more information if needed. 

Thanks mate


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

I have one more question. The Form 80 and 1221, do they appear online once we start filling out the visa or we download, fill and scan n upload?


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> O88V said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz
> ...


Thanks mate. That kind of make sense as well. Maybe I can leave the arrival and departure dates blank and give more explanation end of the form.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I got the invite yesterday. Telecom Engineer. My birth certificate name has an "a" instead of "o" in first name. Every other document however has "o". Do I still need to mention in form 1221 where it asks "if applicant was ever known by another name?" Because technically my name has been the same. Kindly advise. Also I have my bank statements as proof of salary deposit. Can i just get the bank to stamp those and upload same instead of payslips? I dont have any payslips. Thanks in advance.


You have to mention the name wit the A wherever asked if you have been known by any other name
I hope you are submitting form 80 also

Try to get the payslips
DIBP gives a lot of weightage to payslips
But if all attempts fail, then maybe you can scrape through with the bank statement
What other evidence are you providing for employment?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> I have one more question. The Form 80 and 1221, do they appear online once we start filling out the visa or we download, fill and scan n upload?


You have to download, fill ,print , sign scan and upload

Cheers


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to mention the name wit the A wherever asked if you have been known by any other name
> I hope you are submitting form 80 also
> 
> Try to get the payslips
> ...


Thank you Newbienz.

They send these excel file whenever i ask for payslip(in my current company). It is just a file listing basic salary, month and reimbursements that we are paid (no company letterhead or details there). The past one is not cooperating at all. I will try some more days as I have time. Meanwhile would be praying they accept the Bank statements (those clearly reflect the company name and the word salary)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

opto said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I know it's repetitive but as you are one of the most logical and knowledgeable members of this forum, would appreciate your advice on the following:
> 
> ...


One can never be sure in how many days you will get the grant.
Right now a member who applied in Jan 17 is waiting fir his grant and asking advice 
If you are prepared to wait , then let CO ask for the medical and PCC
But if I were in your shoes, I would not do that
I would preload everything

If you want to try for 189! Then obviously you have to create a fresh EOI for the same

Cheers


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to download, fill , sign scan and upload
> 
> Cheers


One more question - Do i have to get the bank statements stamped? I downloaded those from my internet banking account (HSBC).

Also, for the BC anomaly, is it okay if I get an affidavit done now(as suggested by few) considering it will be dated after the invite. Does that affect anything?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

steelz said:


> Dear newbienz ,
> 
> A question regarding medical
> 
> ...


Absolutely no idea about medicals

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

O88V said:


> Sorry for the confusion mate. I came to Australia in 2014 as a student and I'm currently on my 486 temporary graduate visa.
> 
> I came to Australia on 23rd July 2014 on student visa. End of my student visa I got my 485 class A bridging visa on 22/08/2016.
> 
> ...


23rd July 2014 to 8th October 2016 - Student Visa+ 485 cLass A Bridging Visa + 485 CLass B Bridging visa

29 October 2016 to present - 485 bridging visa class B + 485 visa

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> One more question - Do i have to get the bank statements stamped? I downloaded those from my internet banking account (HSBC).
> 
> Also, for the BC anomaly, is it okay if I get an affidavit done now(as suggested by few) considering it will be dated after the invite. Does that affect anything?


It’s not compulsory but as you don’t have payslips, a stamped bank statement may carry more weight

When you have made the affidavit is immaterial 

Cheers


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s not compulsory but as you don’t have payslips, a stamped bank statement may carry more weight
> 
> When you have made the affidavit is immaterial
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB. I think I am sorted now


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> This is what I think you should do. Newbienz can correct me.
> 
> The purpose of the question is more to know which countries you have been in, for how long and on what visas. If on multiple visas, you mention them. Basically, this is needed to establish background check requirements through Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) for stay longer than 12 months.
> 
> Your Arrival and Departure Date from the country should be the actual Arrival date into the country and actual departure from the country irrespective of the Visa. But, in the Visa column, do mention all the Visas you held during this period.


You are absolutely correct
The purpose is also to check if you have stayed illegally in any country by overstaying especially Australia 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Thank you Newbienz.
> 
> They send these excel file whenever i ask for payslip(in my current company). It is just a file listing basic salary, month and reimbursements that we are paid (no company letterhead or details there). The past one is not cooperating at all. I will try some more days as I have time. Meanwhile would be praying they accept the Bank statements (those clearly reflect the company name and the word salary)


Can they at least stamp that file ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> 1. It would be ideal to submit a "Complete" application during your visa lodge. If you dont submit Medicals, CO will ask for it and your application would go back to the bottom of the assessment pile. Once you submit your Medical, it would take a few months atleast for the CO to revisit your application. So, its basically up to you to decide on that.
> 
> 2. If you have already received an Invite, you have 60 days to lodge the Visa. Within this time if you are expecting a 189 Visa Invite, you can go ahead and submit an EOI for the same.
> 
> Do note that, if you apply for both Visas, which ever Visa is granted last will nullify the previous visa (if you dont withdraw the second visa application). For Ex: If you receive your 189 Visa grant and then you get your 190 Visa grant the next day, your 189 will be nullified and 190 will be active.


No one will be foolish enough to submit 2 visa applications like 189/190
He is just trying his luck in case he can catch a 189 invite before the 190 invite expires
else he will just go with the 189

But if I have misunderstood and he actually intends to pay fees for both the visa applications, then I can only say this, that the department needs more applicants like him, so that the budget of the department can be increased

Cheers


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 23rd July 2014 to 8th October 2016 - Student Visa+ 485 cLass A Bridging Visa + 485 CLass B Bridging visa
> 
> 29 October 2016 to present - 485 bridging visa class B + 485 visa
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate! Appreciate your quick turn around


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Can they at least stamp that file ?
> 
> Cheers


I can ask my supervisor to put his stamp (thats what we get everytime we apply for business visas in this region). HQ is in Canada and is a group (name/details everything different as we were acquired last year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> I can ask my supervisor to put his stamp (thats what we get everytime we apply for business visas in this region). HQ is in Canada and is a group (name/details everything different as we were acquired last year.


Something is better then nothing

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No one will be foolish enough to submit 2 visa applications like 189/190
> He is just trying his luck in case he can catch a 189 invite before the 190 invite expires
> else he will just go with the 189
> 
> ...




Newbienz, 
Believe it or not, I did come across one thread where one person is actually looking at applying for both 189 and 190. 

His reasoning though is that he is turning 45 and doesn’t want to risk lack of job opportunities in one state.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are asking for which section ?
> Cheers


1. For proof of relationship 

Marriage certificate (if Married) and spouse name included in our passports be sufficient. 

2. If spouse is employed is it mandatory to provide all the pay slips and taxation documents for him too.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Sorry to bombard with so many questions. one more clarification. Worst case if I am not able to get all the pay slips from my first organization can I provide supporting documents like ITR and Form 22. Form 22 has details of the salary obtained in the financial year and details of the organization which retrieved the tax. Can we provide these as supporting documents. 
Note : MY experience is valid only after Dec 2012 and from Dec 2012 I have all the pay slips, Form 16, ITR and form 22 as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> 1. For proof of relationship
> 
> Marriage certificate (if Married) and spouse name included in our passports be sufficient.
> 
> 2. If spouse is employed is it mandatory to provide all the pay slips and taxation documents for him too.


1. I gave a ton of evidence for geniuine relationship
Marriage certificate
Marriage photos
Holiday photos
Photos with each other parents 
Travel bills hotel air etc
Joint bank account, credit card account
Joint property
Joint car

2. If you have not claimed partner points, no need to give employment evidence at all

At least I did not give and faced no problems although my spouse was also working

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Sorry to bombard with so many questions. one more clarification. Worst case if I am not able to get all the pay slips from my first organization can I provide supporting documents like ITR and Form 22. Form 22 has details of the salary obtained in the financial year and details of the organization which retrieved the tax. Can we provide these as supporting documents.
> Note : MY experience is valid only after Dec 2012 and from Dec 2012 I have all the pay slips, Form 16, ITR and form 22 as well.


What you don’t have..you don’t have.
End of story
If a few are missing and you supplement the evidence with 
tax documents and 
bank statement in which the salary was credited 
PF statement

What about the last 2 can you get these 2 also 



Cheers


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

189 Invite received today 

However currently on Bridging Visa for 457 renewal. Should I submit documents for 189 and then can I move my bridging Visa from 457 to 189 Bridging?

Thought/Suggestions?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> 189 Invite received today
> 
> However currently on Bridging Visa for 457 renewal. Should I submit documents for 189 and then can I move my bridging Visa from 457 to 189 Bridging?
> 
> Thought/Suggestions?


Not sure if you will get a Bridging visa if you apply for a 189 as you are already on a bridging visa
I was on a 457 visa so I got a Bridging visa
Do recheck it

Anyways it is immaterial whether you get it or not
You have to submit the application and see if you get a fresh Bridging visa or not
It does not affect your decision
So don’t understand the dilemma, unless it just academic 

Cheers


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks a quick revert mate 

My dilemma is .. I don't want my 457 renewal to come after my PR grant. (457 renewal applied in Nov'17 so expected in 1-2 months now)

So to be safe: I either wait to submit to my 189 documents for another month and hope 457 to come or apply for 189 and withdraw my 457 renewal and move to bridging visa on 189 (If thats possible and gives me same living/working rights)

What do you think?




newbienz said:


> Not sure if you will get a Bridging visa if you apply for a 189 as you are already on a bridging visa
> I was on a 457 visa so I got a Bridging visa
> Do recheck it
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> Thanks a quick revert mate
> 
> My dilemma is .. I don't want my 457 renewal to come after my PR grant. (457 renewal applied in Nov'17 so expected in 1-2 months now)
> 
> ...


Your apprehension is valid
Grant in a few days after application is possible, as happened to me

What you can do is apply and upload everything except the PCC
That way you are in the queue but without the danger of getting the 457 and 189 in quick succession 

This is the safest path I can think of 

Once you get the 457, upload the PCC

I don’t think you can withdraw the 457 without leaving the country, as you will b illegal resident
But again do recheck

Cheers


----------



## Singhprabs (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi, posting in ur blog. So I am onshore and applied on 22 oct .. CO contacted on 1 dec 17 fo medical. I submitted on 12th Dec 17. I was 9 months onshore so he never asked for AFP clearance. Now I have my AFP ready, however my doubt is that will it impact my place in queue in any way. As of now my last updated date is 12th Dec ... not sure how CO picks up an apolication.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Singhprabs said:


> Hi, posting in ur blog. So I am onshore and applied on 22 oct .. CO contacted on 1 dec 17 fo medical. I submitted on 12th Dec 17. I was 9 months onshore so he never asked for AFP clearance. Now I have my AFP ready, however my doubt is that will it impact my place in queue in any way. As of now my last updated date is 12th Dec ... not sure how CO picks up an apolication.


It’s a question one cannot really answer, but if I were in your shoes, I would upload the AFP clearance 
The chances of it saving time in processing are much more then it losing time

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Last year my spouse underwent Gall Bladder surgery and it was removed, it was necessary as she was pregnant and to avoid any complications the removal decision was taken. 

Now my question is when lodging visa do I need to declare this and if yes will this have any implications? She is perfectly fine and healthy now, this surgery was conducted in Apr'17. Please advise on what option shall i select during medical declarations.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Last year my spouse underwent Gall Bladder surgery and it was removed, it was necessary as she was pregnant and to avoid any complications the removal decision was taken.
> 
> Now my question is when lodging visa do I need to declare this and if yes will this have any implications? She is perfectly fine and healthy now, this surgery was conducted in Apr'17. Please advise on what option shall i select during medical declarations.


No idea about medical case so will it be able to help much
But I can only say this that it is better to declare upfront
The doctor during physical examination will notice the scar and surely ask for the reason

As a layman I can only say this gall bladder removal is quite normal and they lead healthy lives without medication or complications so in all probability it should not be an issue

Cheers


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello NewBienz,

I received my 190 NSW ITA and preparing to lodge my application in next week.

Please let me know whether i can continue my son to NSW school on the bridging visa without paying school fees.

Currently, i am on 457 and paying AUD 5K towards the same.

Appreciate your response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chsekharbabu said:


> Hello NewBienz,
> 
> I received my 190 NSW ITA and preparing to lodge my application in next week.
> 
> ...


It is better to post the question on life in Australia section of the forum

You will get a better response

However this is what I have found 
(fee type for bridging visa holders is determined by the conditions of the immediate previous substantive visa and the visa applied for)

You should contact the principal of the school and discuss your circumstances and check for eligibility for free schooling 

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What you don’t have..you don’t have.
> End of story
> If a few are missing and you supplement the evidence with
> tax documents and
> ...


Yes I have PF statement from 2008 till date and taxation documents also. But bank statements I am not sure if they can go back to 2008. Will check with the bank.


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

newbienz said:


> It is better to post the question on life in Australia section of the forum
> 
> You will get a better response
> 
> ...



Hello NewBienz,

Thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Yes I have PF statement from 2008 till date and taxation documents also. But bank statements I am not sure if they can go back to 2008. Will check with the bank.


All banks as per rules have to maintain all records for at least 10 years
Request them , cajole them, threaten them with RTI and I am sure you will get it

It is not maintained at branch level , but it’s all available at HO

Cheers


----------



## Singhprabs (Sep 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s a question one cannot really answer, but if I were in your shoes, I would upload the AFP clearance
> The chances of it saving time in processing are much more then it losing time
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Mate, so I uploaded it and while I was at it. I uploaded some more payslips (additional to the ones submitted earlier) and bank statements (hadn't uploaded earlier). 

Now since all this wasn't requested by CO. Do I email CO about additional docs uploaded.

or am I good to wait now


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey NewBienz,

Just wanted to ask you about document related to tax for upload. Can you tell me if the below documents are sufficient?, I've uploaded:

1. All Form 26as
2. All Australian PAYG documents
3. All Indian tax acknowledgement forms

Do you think that's enough in terms of tax documents?

Thanks


----------



## svnair (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum and have similar interest in understanding the process for PR
I thank you for sharing the experience however I still have certain queries ?

1. I have a notion to reside in Australia, thinking chances are likely if I meet the requirements, however I do not know what is the timeline to have things done and ready to get a VISA ? Could I complete the things in coming 3-4 months and have probability of visa by end of the year ?
2. I am 32, married and aware of the points drop for age in following year, so need to understand that I do it now or should I not be solely dependent of age factor ?
3. What is process for evaluating work experience and I understand RNR is given by companies worked. I have worked with big MNCs so what if they dont provide ? What can be done ? I have more than 7 years working in IT industry
4. I have a part time Masters degree, so could that add any value to the points for education
5. As per nature of work, I guess I can opt for 189 / 190 visa and I am into Middleware technology, so is there any way to gain clarity of the occupation I fall under ?

Kindly help me with my queries so that I can understand the probability for getting a visa by this year


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

Please help with below doubt on Form 80.

In the employment section it says mention "All employment and unemployment details" Unemployment includes Date of Birth till First employment.

So how to mention this? I mean the date of birth to first day of emplpyment??

Also my spouse had few employment gaps as a homemaker.

In general its not clear how to mention unemployment period in the form. Should one simply write unemployed/student/homemaker etc??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Singhprabs said:


> Thanks Mate, so I uploaded it and while I was at it. I uploaded some more payslips (additional to the ones submitted earlier) and bank statements (hadn't uploaded earlier).
> 
> Now since all this wasn't requested by CO. Do I email CO about additional docs uploaded.
> 
> or am I good to wait now


Wait patiently

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Hey NewBienz,
> 
> Just wanted to ask you about document related to tax for upload. Can you tell me if the below documents are sufficient?, I've uploaded:
> 
> ...


3. Tax assessment orders would be better, if you have them , else acknowledgement will do

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

svnair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and have similar interest in understanding the process for PR
> I thank you for sharing the experience however I still have certain queries ?
> ...


Spend a day reading the thread and also the links given therein

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

After that if you have any specific query, please post

Please don’t expect that you will be hand held through the entire process 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Please help with below doubt on Form 80.
> Is
> ...


Simply write unemployed/student/ Housewife and write that parents/ husband supported me for post graduation
Pre graduation write student and write parents supported me
Prevschool write learning at home and preparing to go to school..parents supported me




Cheers


----------



## svnair (Mar 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Spend a day reading the thread and also the links given therein
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html
> 
> ...


I appreciate your comment and yes, my intention for the post was not to be spoon-fed but an answer to assess my chances this year. Anyways I would look at the link you shared and definitely get back if I have any queries.


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi.. could you please advise how to manage difference in name spellings between passport and educational certificates during Australian PR application ? Do I have to get any documentation or proof for the name differences? Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi.. could you please advise how to manage difference in name spellings between passport and educational certificates during Australian PR application ? Do I have to get any documentation or proof for the name differences? Thank you!


What is the difference ?

Give examples

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

The spelling of first name is different in passport and education certificates. For example, passport has the name as "Martin" and education document has the name as "Marteen". Also, the last name in these documents are different too.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> The spelling of first name is different in passport and education certificates. For example, passport has the name as "Martin" and education document has the name as "Marteen". Also, the last name in these documents are different too.


Please give examples of surname spelling also

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Last name only has the initial in the education certificates (as per the convention in some parts of India). But in passport it's expanded. For example, Last name is mentioned as "A" in education certificates but it's expanded as "Adam" in passport.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Just get an affidavit made giving all the combinations of the names you have that all these belong to the same person

It’s not a major issue as the difference is very minor
During application at all stages when filling forms or applying online, whenever asked if you have been known by any other name, give all the other names

In future, when you ask a question please give as much details as possible in the first post itself
It saves time

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Waiting for ACS or 189 invite is hopeless. So I have decided to proceed with 190. My office has development center in Melbourne too, So I guess my decision is wise. But here comes my agent He asks me to wait for 189,further he added time lines of 190 is more than 189 and I will get a CO contact only after 5 months. I find this weird. I read somewhere in a forum that there are not noticeable time differences between the two. And Each application depends on its own documents and complexity. Am I right ?? Is it wise to proceed with 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Waiting for ACS or 189 invite is hopeless. So I have decided to proceed with 190. My office has development center in Melbourne too, So I guess my decision is wise. But here comes my agent He asks me to wait for 189,further he added time lines of 190 is more than 189 and I will get a CO contact only after 5 months. I find this weird. I read somewhere in a forum that there are not noticeable time differences between the two. And Each application depends on its own documents and complexity. Am I right ?? Is it wise to proceed with 190.


In the current scenario, it looks unlikely that 70 pointers will be called in 2613
Every round sees some 75 pointers still left in queue
Which application will be processed faster 189 or 190 is like calling heads or tails correctly 
It’s all a matter of chance and above all the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you have submitted which determines the time taken for processing 

If I were in your shoes I would wait till 1 week before my 190 expire, and if I have not got the 189 by then , would file the 190


Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for your response. In that case I am left with 3 more rounds. Waiting to do medicals and PCC as I heard it has to be valid when Grant is provided and validity of these documents are 6 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Thanks for your response. In that case I am left with 3 more rounds. Waiting to do medicals and PCC as I heard it has to be valid when Grant is provided and validity of these documents are 6 months.


Nope

They are valid for 1 year
Moreover, in most cases nowadays, the CO is not asking to resubmit the PCC and medicals even if they have expired during the processing ( It’s at the discretion of the CO)

A couple of weeks does not matter
Complete them and get over with it 


Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

I have a query again in medical check up. 
I am going to apply for 457 for my kid. It requires medical Chek up.

Many of my friends suggested me to raise visitor visa for child since 457 has lead time of more than 2 months. Visitor visa also requires medical check up.

In the meanwhile I'm collecting documents for PR that also requires medical check up.

Now, with a single HAP ID (for my child), can I plan to complete medical check up for PR and use that result for both visitor visa and 457 also?

Pleas suggest.

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I have a query again in medical check up.
> I am going to apply for 457 for my kid. It requires medical Chek up.
> ...


The same HAP ID and test result will be applicable across all visas, as long as it is valid 

Just ensure that the HIV test is also done, as it is normally not done for 457 or visitors visa although not sure if it is required for a small child, even for a PR application 

Cheers


----------



## svnair (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a query regarding occupation. While going through the occupation list through ACS, I see that based on roles I have been through my experience in I.T, I meet the criteria for ICT BA and Software programmer, but I need a clarity what is more suited, so I am requesting your help if you can assist in deciding which is correct ANZCO appliacble to me
Exp :8 years
First 9 months : Network Engineer
Next 3 years : Dot Net developer/consultant
Remaining years: Microsoft BizTalk Developer/Consultant /Team Lead

Pls advice. Also I would also like to know what is apt ANZCO for HR professional(for my spouse).


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The same HAP ID and test result will be applicable across all visas, as long as it is valid
> 
> Just ensure that the HIV test is also done, as it is normally not done for 457 or visitors visa although not sure if it is required for a small child, even for a PR application
> 
> Cheers


OK, I will check the list of tests to be done across all the visas and do all the tests applicable all 3 visas.. Thanks a lot for ybr clarification. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

svnair said:


> I have a query regarding occupation. While going through the occupation list through ACS, I see that based on roles I have been through my experience in I.T, I meet the criteria for ICT BA and Software programmer, but I need a clarity what is more suited, so I am requesting your help if you can assist in deciding which is correct ANZCO appliacble to me
> Exp :8 years
> First 9 months : Network Engineer
> Next 3 years : Dot Net developer/consultant
> ...


I am sorry
I cannot advise you on both your questions

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

is it ok to use any other person's credit card or bank account to pay for my visa fees?

Why i am exploring this option is because I just inquired with one of the currency selling websites and they said it is not possible to reload / purchase forex card without air tickets.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> is it ok to use any other person's credit card or bank account to pay for my visa fees?
> 
> Why i am exploring this option is because I just inquired with one of the currency selling websites and they said it is not possible to reload / purchase forex card without air tickets.


As long as the other person is willing to pay for it , there should be no problem from DIBP side
Just make sure that you don’t run foul with Indian tax authorities when you reimburse him the money 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As long as the other person is willing to pay for it , there should be no problem from DIBP side
> Just make sure that you don’t run foul with Indian tax authorities when you reimburse him the money
> 
> Cheers


Yeah sure.. by the way any idea about this forex card reloading options without air ticket.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Yeah sure.. by the way any idea about this forex card reloading options without air ticket.




If it’s with an Indian bank, go to them and mention that it’s for payment of Visa fees and show them invite letter. They will be happy to reload. Ensure you provide your PAN though. This was my experience with HDFC Bank.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Yeah sure.. by the way any idea about this forex card reloading options without air ticket.


I was already in Australia when I paid my visa fees, so did not face any such issues

But most members of the forum are able to get their forex cards loaded based on the DIBP invite and are able to make the payments easily

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

thanks both


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

Hope you are doing good..

I am stucked during lodging of my VISA application at below two steps.

1. It is asking for "Previous countries of residence". I have travelled across the globe for Business and Holidays, have added those details in Form 80. 
Do we need to give these details for myself and my spouse in the online lodge application?
Its also asking for Address (as mandatory) we do not remember lot of them. What to do?? 

2. I am not claiming Spouse points (though my spouse is employed), Still the online application is asking for spouse 
"Was employed during last 10 years?" If we say yes lot of details need to be given. Is this required to be filled as Yes/No??

Kindly suggest, i am just two steps away for lodging, looking for your guidance...


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Hope you are doing good..
> 
> ...


1. Actually on googling it seems "Countries of Residence" is the one where you have spent >=12 months. What do you think?? In that case i have the details...

2. I am not claiming Spouse points (though my spouse is employed), Still the online application is asking for spouse 
"Was employed during last 10 years?" If we say yes lot of details need to be given. Is this required to be filled as Yes/No??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Hope you are doing good..
> 
> ...


1. If you have stayed for less then 6 months at a stretch in any country no need
But If you have stayed in Australia even for a day give all those details including addresses 

2. You will have to give all spouse employment details but not evidence

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> 1. Actually on googling it seems "Countries of Residence" is the one where you have spent >=12 months. What do you think?? In that case i have the details...
> 
> 2. I am not claiming Spouse points (though my spouse is employed), Still the online application is asking for spouse
> "Was employed during last 10 years?" If we say yes lot of details need to be given. Is this required to be filled as Yes/No??


I believe the country of residence definition is in which you have either lived for 6 months or intend to live for 6months

Cheers


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Guys, a bit tricky question (or simple for you guys).

I am primary applicant for 189 and 190. My wife is Dentist (code 252312). This occupation recently got updated in list of eligible skilled occupations. Now how do i claim spouse points?

Dentists can't practice in Aus without clearing a series of tests. To claim points, does she needs to clear the tests or just get the skill assessment from accessing body Australian Dental Council ADC ?

I have tried to read about this online but since Dentists were not incthe list earlier, not much information is available. In other occupations like ICT , the only the accessment from authorities is required.

TIA

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Guys, a bit tricky question (or simple for you guys).
> 
> I am primary applicant for 189 and 190. My wife is Dentist (code 252312). This occupation recently got updated in list of eligible skilled occupations. Now how do i claim spouse points?
> 
> ...


my occupation 263111 is on MLTSSL . Dentists are in STSOL. 

I guess I cannot claim spouse points.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Guys, a bit tricky question (or simple for you guys).
> 
> I am primary applicant for 189 and 190. My wife is Dentist (code 252312). This occupation recently got updated in list of eligible skilled occupations. Now how do i claim spouse points?
> 
> ...


She only has to get a positive skills assessment from ADC
The rules are very clear
You should contact ADC with all details and ask for the process to get a positive skills assessment 
But to be frank, I doubt that she would get a positive skills assessment until she clears the ADC tests , but no harm in trying

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> my occupation 263111 is on MLTSSL . Dentists are in STSOL.
> 
> I guess I cannot claim spouse points.
> 
> ...


You can claim points in 190 but not in 189

Cheers


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can claim points in 190 but not in 189
> 
> Cheers


Are you sure? From my research, both occupations needs to be on the same list to claim spouse points. Mine is on long term list, her's on short lerm list.

Can i still claim points in 190?

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Speaking of Identity documents I am assuming passport is sufficient. My spouse's passport, ADHAR, Voter id , Family card are all in permanent address where as his driving license is in temporary address. Is this fine. I am no where going to submit his driver's license for the application. 
Does the passport address and driver license address need to be the same, Will this discrepancy cause issues when job hunting there.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Are you sure? From my research, both occupations needs to be on the same list to claim spouse points. Mine is on long term list, her's on short lerm list.
> 
> Can i still claim points in 190?
> 
> ...


Yes I am sure

Just enter the spouse Anzsco code in the EOI, and you will get the 5 points in 190
When you enter the same in 189, you will not get the points

You can try and recheck

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Are you sure? From my research, both occupations needs to be on the same list to claim spouse points. Mine is on long term list, her's on short lerm list.
> 
> Can i still claim points in 190?
> 
> ...


If your occupation is in the MLTSSL, you are eligible to apply either 189 or 190.
If you spouse's occupation is in the STSOL,,then spouse can only apply for 190.
Hence,, above data implies that both you and spouse can apply 190 .
Please check the combined list in DIBP.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> If your occupation is in the MLTSSL, you are eligible to apply either 189 or 190.
> If you spouse's occupation is in the STSOL,,then spouse can only apply for 190.
> Hence,, above data implies that both you and spouse can apply 190 .
> Please check the combined list in DIBP.


Oh yes . . i forgot about this part. It makes sense. Thank you for enlightening me.

She has already applied for skill assessment two weeks back. Waiting anxiously now to get additional 5 points.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi newbinz,

Need your help buddy,

I have lodged my file on 29 oct 2017 and had a CO contact on 15 Jan 2018 for submitting 815 for my daughter (replied on the same day.

No my query is :

I have submitted my Statutory Declaration signed by my immediate superior stating my job duties along with other docs like Joining letter, Appointment letter, PF statement, Bank statement, Salary slips and salary revision letters as my employer has refused to provide R&R on their letter head.

1. Now I am worried that is that SD is enough or I should submit the the letter received from my employer on their letter head for submitting to EA stating my designation and position in the company (issued on July 2016).

2. Or, is it too late to submit the docs now.

3. Or, it is not required as I have already submitted SD.

Am also going to submitting the following docs within couple of days:

1) PCC of my wife - as her old PCC is going to expire on 03/04/2018.

2) PCC of myself - as my old PCC is going to expire on 24/04/2018.

Plz. advice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi newbinz,
> 
> Need your help buddy,
> 
> ...


1. Any document on letterhead that does not contain the RNR is useless

I would not submit it at this late stage

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Any document on letterhead that does not contain the RNR is useless
> 
> I would not submit it at this late stage
> 
> Cheers


Do you smell any consequence of submitting it at this stage????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Do you smell any consequence of submitting it at this stage????


There is no question of smell

Any document that you submit at such an advance stage has to be weighed on the basis of importance

I feel it’s not important, but if you feel it gives weightage to your case, upload it

It’s all an individual decision 

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I too had some queries about R&R

As per the documents required in website it doesn't say R&R is required. 

Employment references must: 
be written on the official letterhead of the employer providing the reference
clearly show the employer’s full address, telephone and fax numbers, e-mail or website addresses on the letterhead
show, below their signature, the name, position and contact telephone number of the person who signed the reference
show: 
the exact period of your employment
whether employment was permanent or temporary, full or part-time
the position(s) you held and duties undertaken
your salary.
The position should be described according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example research chemist, accounts clerk). It should not be described in general terms (for example, research officer, public servant).

But still I had this query , So I called in my organization and asked them to provide R&R and also publish my salary details. Fortunately they agreed. So Roles and Responsibilities along with the above mentioned details are sufficient right? 

When it comes to my first organization R&R, Designation, Full time employment details are there but salary details is not provided. Is it mandatory to display the salary also.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I too had some queries about R&R
> 
> As per the documents required in website it doesn't say R&R is required.
> 
> ...


As long as you have all salary slips for your first employment, supported by bank statement, PF statement, tax assessment it’s not such a big deal


The amount of trouble you are taking in fine tuning your application, I would not be surprised, if you get your grant even faster then me

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As long as you have all salary slips for your first employment, supported by bank statement, PF statement, tax assessment it’s not such a big deal
> 
> 
> The amount of trouble you are taking in fine tuning your application, I would not be surprised, if you get your grant even faster then me
> ...


That's inspiring Thanks. But still the getting all pay slips from my first organization is not possible, But as you have advised I got the bank statements, PF statement, FORM 26 AS and Form 16 to support the same. 

Other than this everything else seems fine for employment documents.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > As long as you have all salary slips for your first employment, supported by bank statement, PF statement, tax assessment it’s not such a big deal
> ...


I think I’m right in saying they go back to the last 10years employment right? I don’t have salary or bank statements for ‘08 and ‘09 but have employer ref on headed paper detailing my salary and job role at that time, which obviously VETASSESS accepted so hoping that is enough for those first two years?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I think you can get the bank statements, I got the statements for the period 2008-2011 from a closed account.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I think you can get the bank statements, I got the statements for the period 2008-2011 from a closed account.


By bank told me only go back 6 years, but will call them again! Thanks


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

trinkasharma said:


> I somewhat agree with your post. I have underlined most of the stuff I agree with.
> 
> I would like to highlight this one : *IF PTEA, ensure that the results are directly sent to DIBP*.
> 
> But I have to say this: AUSTRALIA IS EXTREMELY AFFORDABLE IF YOUR INCOME PER FAMILY MEMBER IS MORE THAN 60K PER ANNUM.


How to check if my score is directly sent to DIBP ? Its been more than 2 weeks I got my score but did not get any email that my score is sent!

Please suggest what I should do ?


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> That's inspiring Thanks. But still the getting all pay slips from my first organization is not possible, But as you have advised I got the bank statements, PF statement, FORM 26 AS and Form 16 to support the same.
> 
> Other than this everything else seems fine for employment documents.


Hi,
For my first employment, I have only last 3 months salary slips, experience letter & relieving letter (no bank records). Please suggest what should I do in this case?


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> How to check if my score is directly sent to DIBP ? Its been more than 2 weeks I got my score but did not get any email that my score is sent!
> 
> Please suggest what I should do ?


Have a chat with PTE customer agent, they will send your score to DIBP. This chat option you will get once you logged in PTE website.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> How to check if my score is directly sent to DIBP ? Its been more than 2 weeks I got my score but did not get any email that my score is sent!
> 
> Please suggest what I should do ?


Try to send the score again.
If it has already been sent, it will say, score already sent

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi,
> For my first employment, I have only last 3 months salary slips, experience letter & relieving letter (no bank records). Please suggest what should I do in this case?


What Is the total duration ?
Are you claiming points for this employment?
What all evidence do you have ?
PF , tax assessment form 16 Form 26 AS

Please try to give as much details in the question in the first instance instead of being cryptic 

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I think you can get the bank statements, I got the statements for the period 2008-2011 from a closed account.


Just got off a live chat with bank, they will send my 2008 and 2009 statements by post! :0) 
Thank you.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi NB/Friends,

Below are my documents I have uploaded for visa lodging. Please let me know if I miss anything.
It will be useful for others too.

1)Passport
2)Aadhar Card
3)Employment References (Company Letter Head-Current Employment/Previous Employment -SD)
4)Joining/offer, Releaving letters. experience letters
5)ACS Skill Assessment
6)Payslips (Quaterly/what ever is available)
7)Bank Statements with Salary Credit Highlighted
8)Tax Documents = Form 16, From 26AS, ITR-V(last 2 years)
9)PCC
10)Medical
11)Bachelor Degree Documents
12)PTE score card
13)State Nomination approval email
14)PF statement
15)Commendation letters from employer or clients 
16)promotion letters
17)my CV 
18)notary affidavit on name clarification
20)FORM-80
21)FORM-1221

Anything more you suggest?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi NB/Friends,
> 
> Below are my documents I have uploaded for visa lodging. Please let me know if I miss anything.
> It will be useful for others too.
> ...


No spouse ?

Birth certificate?

Cheers


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No spouse ?
> 
> Birth certificate?
> 
> Cheers


I have added Birth Certificate too. Just forgot to mention.
I am single.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> I have added Birth Certificate too. Just forgot to mention.
> I am single.


Overall looks good

Just make sure that whenever asked in the forms 80/1221 whether you have been known by any other name, give all variants of your name in that column

Ditto during online application submission

Cheers


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Overall looks good
> 
> Just make sure that whenever asked in the forms 80/1221 whether you have been known by any other name, give all variants of your name in that column
> 
> ...


Yes I have mentioned that too. I am known by name with initial in aadhar and educational documents. SO i have a name affidavit and mentioned the same in form 80/1221, wherever possible.

I have ITR ack for last two years only, is this ok? submitted FORM 26AS, FORM 16


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello Newbienz,

Had a query. I have payslips, experience letter, relieving letter, rnr letter from my first organization. The payslips do mention that I was paid in cash(it was a small company) and hence I do not have any bank statement for the same. And the CTC drawn was well below the taxable limit and hence do not have tax records for this time. I do have tax returns of all other years. And ACS has excluded this experience as well and I am not claiming points for the first organization. Do you think it should be fine?

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Yes I have mentioned that too. I am known by name with initial in aadhar and educational documents. SO i have a name affidavit and mentioned the same in form 80/1221, wherever possible.
> 
> I have ITR ack for last two years only, is this ok? submitted FORM 26AS, FORM 16


Should be sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> Had a query. I have payslips, experience letter, relieving letter, rnr letter from my first organization. The payslips do mention that I was paid in cash(it was a small company) and hence I do not have any bank statement for the same. And the CTC drawn was well below the taxable limit and hence do not have tax records for this time. I do have tax returns of all other years. And ACS has excluded this experience as well and I am not claiming points for the first organization. Do you think it should be fine?
> 
> ...


Should be good enough

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Should be good enough
> 
> Cheers


Thank you

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi newbienz,
Thanks for your clarifications so far. Just one more question, which is haunting me. 
1.During my 457 renewal, I submitted my latest CV which had details of all the projects with roles and responsibilities.
For my 190 visa application, I contacted my clients and client project managers to write reference letters which they agreed to write and asked me to send the R&Rs and they will endorse them.
I have taken R&Rs from CV and sent them.
Some have modified the wording and sent an email to confirm the R&Rs and some have just used the same which I sent them. Will it create any issue with my PR?
2. For some projects, I was involved from requirement till implementation phase and due to the domain expertise, I helped BAs to comeup with the functional requirement document. Two of the project managers wrote "requirement gathering" as one of the responsibilities on the reference letter but this is more related with BA profile and not with the software engineer. Can it be an issue?
I am bit worried.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

icycool said:


> Hi newbienz,
> Thanks for your clarifications so far. Just one more question, which is haunting me.
> 1.During my 457 renewal, I submitted my latest CV which had details of all the projects with roles and responsibilities.
> For my 190 visa application, I contacted my clients and client project managers to write reference letters which they agreed to write and asked me to send the R&Rs and they will endorse them.
> ...



I fail to understand your question

You have given a SD or reference letter for every employment when you got yourself assessed by ACS

Now you have to give a set of those documents also to the department along with your application under 190

Any EV that will be done, will be based on those SDs or reference letters
I do not know what emails you are referring to

As long as the employers confirm what ever has been written in them, you are safe

If you have claimed points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date, then I hope you have made sure if the several parameters necessary to claim the experience as written in the opening post in this thread were fulfilled 

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a doubt friends,
If I have assessed my degree and done assessment of 3 years in experience also. When I do the assessment again in 5 th year of experience should I get the reference letter again for the assessment if I am in the same company same position.


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi newbienz,
SD was given by my manager and that I used during ACS. For visa application , apart from SD, Emails which I am referring over here are from my clients (I am working at client location from last 4.5 years) and in these emails, they confirmed that I have been working with them and they described my R&Rs in these emails. They will reply to DHA, if DHA contacts them.
I have attached these emails in PDF format under work reference section of visa application.


newbienz said:


> I fail to understand your question
> 
> You have given a SD or reference letter for every employment when you got yourself assessed by ACS
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

icycool said:


> Hi newbienz,
> SD was given by my manager and that I used during ACS. For visa application , apart from SD, Emails which I am referring over here are from my clients (I am working at client location from last 4.5 years) and in these emails, they confirmed that I have been working with them and they described my R&Rs in these emails. They will reply to DHA, if DHA contacts them.
> I have attached these emails in PDF format under work reference section of visa application.


The client emails are just a secondary evidence reinforcing your claims
The EV will be done through your primary employer directly in all probability 

Make sure that in case your application is picked up for EV, the HR department responds positively 

Cheers


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

HR department will confirm my employment and deputation but they will not confirm on R&Rs(One of the Giant Indian IT comp but they never issue R&Rs). 


newbienz said:


> The client emails are just a secondary evidence reinforcing your claims
> The EV will be done through your primary employer directly in all probability
> 
> Make sure that in case your application is picked up for EV, the HR department responds positively
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

icycool said:


> HR department will confirm my employment and deputation but they will not confirm on R&Rs(On the Giant Indian IT comp but they never issue R&Rs).


As long as the HR is not very arrogant and rude when speaking to the AHC, it should be fine
If he is politely explained that the company as per policy cannot divulge the RNR of individual employees, it should not be a big problem 

Maybe they will then contact your reporting manager and ask him for confirmation of your RNR

These are all hypothetical situations being played out and how it will actually unfold cannot be predicted 

AHC never repeat the same process again and again to keep one step ahead of the applicant 

Cheers


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks newbienz.
Have a great long weekend. In my org and account till now almost 150-160 people got PR and no one had an EV or issue. Let's see what is in my fate. HRs will be polite as they will not mess-up with DHA as they need to apply for work visas as well


newbienz said:


> As long as the HR is not very arrogant and rude when speaking to the AHC, it should be fine
> If he is politely explained that the company as per policy cannot divulge the RNR of individual employees, it should not be a big problem
> 
> Maybe they will then contact your reporting manager and ask him for confirmation of your RNR
> ...


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As long as the HR is not very arrogant and rude when speaking to the AHC, it should be fine
> If he is politely explained that the company as per policy cannot divulge the RNR of individual employees, you should be safe
> 
> Cheers



Hi NB, I got the promotion in Apr 2008 but in the application and all other places (like cv and hr referral letter) mistakenly May 2008 is mentioned. However, my experience as per ACS is counted from June 2009. Can it impact my application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Hi NB, I got the promotion in Apr 2008 but in the application and all other places (like cv and hr referral letter) mistakenly May 2008 is mentioned. However, my experience as per ACS is counted from June 2009. Can it impact my application?


Not a major issue
These promotions dates do tend to have some gap between announcement and implementation 

I would not worry too much

Cheers


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz, I have a question about the visa application, what to write in "Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"

Did you include the ACS deduction in this area? Without the deduction I have more than 5 years, but after ACS deducts 2 years I have more than 3 years, so which one should I choose here?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> newbienz, I have a question about the visa application, what to write in "Employment in nominated occupation
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
> 
> Did you include the ACS deduction in this area? Without the deduction I have more than 5 years, but after ACS deducts 2 years I have more than 3 years, so which one should I choose here?


What is the question number ?

Cheers


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What is the question number ?
> 
> Cheers


Page 13, under Employment, it's the second question: "Employment in nominated occupation"

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?

Yes

and then there is a dropdown


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Got one more question, spouse is Chinese and they use Western names as a first name like a nickname, but no official documents exist for those western names, do I need to mention that in the forms and the visa application? 
If the CO asks for any proof, I have none.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> newbienz, I have a question about the visa application, what to write in "Employment in nominated occupation
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
> 
> Did you include the ACS deduction in this area? Without the deduction I have more than 5 years, but after ACS deducts 2 years I have more than 3 years, so which one should I choose here?



Only the period allowed by ACS, so in your case more then 3 years only 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Got one more question, spouse is Chinese and they use Western names as a first name like a nickname, but no official documents exist for those western names, do I need to mention that in the forms and the visa application?
> If the CO asks for any proof, I have none.


Absolutely no idea how to tackle this question

Luckily we have a few very active Chinese members on the forum, and maybe they can help you out

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz,
I am reading various document types for 190 visa (on top of all the docs for 189) such as client reference letters, a write up on why you want to be in Victoria than in NSW and other documents.

To avoid surprises later, is there any list of additional documents required for 190 Victoria and NSW? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz,
> I am reading various document types for 190 visa (on top of all the docs for 189) such as client reference letters, a write up on why you want to be in Victoria than in NSW and other documents.
> 
> To avoid surprises later, is there any list of additional documents required for 190 Victoria and NSW?
> ...


Is your question related to when applying for sponsorship,or when applying for 190 visa after getting sponsorship?

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Is your question related to when applying for sponsorship,or when applying for 190 visa after getting sponsorship?
> 
> Cheers


In fact, both before applying for sponsorship and after getting sponship while Appling for PR

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz,
> I am reading various document types for 190 visa (on top of all the docs for 189) such as client reference letters, a write up on why you want to be in Victoria than in NSW and other documents.
> 
> To avoid surprises later, is there any list of additional documents required for 190 Victoria and NSW?
> ...


For documents required for getting sponsorship, Vinay and Ravi are both active on the thread and I am sure they will give you a good advice

Post sponsorship, no such documents would be required

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> For documents required for getting sponsorship, Vinay and Ravi are both active on the thread and I am sure they will give you a good advice
> 
> Post sponsorship, no such documents would be required
> 
> Cheers


@Vinay and @Ravi, could you please advice on this? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi All,

Please answer my below 2 queries 

1)Does the experience points get automatically updated in eoi or we have to do it manually?

2)If it gets updated automatically, does it happen on the exact date or the starting/ending of the month from which ACS has considered the experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please answer my below 2 queries
> 
> ...


1. If you have marked the employment as RELEVANT and left the TO DATE blank, then the points will be updated automatically as and when you become eligible 

2. It will be on the exact date based on DDMMYYYY basis
However, allow a day or 2 difference in calculations 

Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Pnarang3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


 Thanks for the information. I got confused as ACS assessment only shows the mm/yyyy but the eoi has exact dates.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> @Vinay and @Ravi, could you please advice on this?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk




When applying for State sponsorship, the most important document would be your CV. It is based on this that your nomination is usually decided. You would need to provide work reference contact information in your CV. The state may or may not contact them. 

Below are the documents I submitted to VIC initially:
1. Passport
2. Skill Assessment Letter
3. English Score Card
4. Curriculum Vitae
5. State Declaration Letter

You would find the State Declaration letter template on the state website which would need to be printed, signed, scanned and uploaded. 

After I submitted my application to VIC, they asked me to prove my commitment to VIC by answering several questions they ask based on the application. This is when you prepare a “Commitment Letter”. You would have to spend some time doing your research about why do you think you would prefer VIC over Other states and write in detail. I submitted a 3 page letter giving enough details about my circumstances, why I am applying for the visa, job opportunities in VIC, reasons to prefer VIC over other states, etc. Be as specific as possible. 

After getting a Visa Invite though - Documents to be submitted for both 189 and 190 are the same.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> When applying for State sponsorship, the most important document would be your CV. It is based on this that your nomination is usually decided. You would need to provide work reference contact information in your CV. The state may or may not contact them.
> 
> Below are the documents I submitted to VIC initially:
> 1. Passport
> ...


Thank you very much vincyf1.. By any chance, is there any template/ model write up for why do you want to be in Victoria essay?  

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Only the period allowed by ACS, so in your case more then 3 years only
> 
> Cheers


Some of the members included their whole work experience here, without the ACS deduction, since nothing is mentioned about that.
What happens in that case? Are they considered to over claim points? I thought the points are not relevant after you get the invitation to apply for the visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Some of the members included their whole work experience here, without the ACS deduction, since nothing is mentioned about that.
> What happens in that case? Are they considered to over claim points? I thought the points are not relevant after you get the invitation to apply for the visa?


I can only tell you what I did and what I think is the correct process 

How and why other members have chosen to do it differently, I have no idea

As far as I am concerned there is no ambiguity, and if asked to fill the same form again today, would claim 3 years only

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I can only tell you what I did and what I think is the correct process
> 
> How and why other members have chosen to do it differently, I have no idea
> 
> ...


Thanks newbienz, appreciate your response. I am going with your advice, will only select 3 years, but was wondering about the other cases and points calculation on the visa application.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Thanks newbienz, appreciate your response. I am going with your advice, will only select 3 years, but was wondering about the other cases and points calculation on the visa application.
> 
> Cheers


Maybe it’s discrepancies like these which lead to delays in grants, for which the department is blamed

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thank you very much vincyf1.. By any chance, is there any template/ model write up for why do you want to be in Victoria essay?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk




There is no template. It is dangerous to use one as well. Questions asked are not always the same. You may or may not be asked to submit the commitment letter. You would have to prepare and submit it only when asked.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Not a major issue
> These promotions dates do tend to have some gap between announcement and implementation
> 
> I would not worry too much
> ...


Thank you, NB.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> There is no template. It is dangerous to use one as well. Questions asked are not always the same. You may or may not be asked to submit the commitment letter. You would have to prepare and submit it only when asked.


OK, thank you.. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> There is no template. It is dangerous to use one as well. Questions asked are not always the same. You may or may not be asked to submit the commitment letter. You would have to prepare and submit it only when asked.


Vinay is correct that it should be original and not copied or even” inspired“ by some one else’s 

Buy if you don’t mind a wasted effort, you can prepare the same and keep it ready in case you are asked to submit the same, to avoid delays and last minute panic

Cheers


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi
Do anyone has any idea about this?
I have submitted my EOI in August 2017 with 65 points. On 29th mar 2018 I got a message that my EOI is updated. My point is reduced to 60. But only change was in no of year of experience. ACS has considered my experience starting from Jan 2006 and I have started my work in Australia from 29th March 2016. 
My experience point outside Australia got reduced to 10 points which was earlier 15.


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

This is what mentioned in points breakdown of my EOI

Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation- overseas within the last 10 years. 
Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8Years 10


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Jascha said:


> This is what mentioned in points breakdown of my EOI
> 
> Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation- overseas within the last 10 years.
> Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8Years 10


What would be the reason for reducing my year of experience to only 5 to 8 years?


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Jascha said:


> What would be the reason for reducing my year of experience to only 5 to 8 years?


Please respond if any one has any idea about it. Really frustrated


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

Jascha said:


> This is what mentioned in points breakdown of my EOI
> 
> Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation- overseas within the last 10 years.
> Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8Years 10



You have actually answered your question yourself: only overseas experience WITHIN THE LAST 10 YEARS are taken into account.
Usually your experience in Australia should kick in and you should get 5 points for 1-3 year’s scale.

Maybe you need to do a reassessment of your experience? And then wait for less than a year and your score would jump up to 70.
I’m not aware of any anzsco code under ICT sector that would invite 65 pointers for the moment. Maybe you’ll have some luck with 190.
Good luck!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jascha said:


> Hi
> Do anyone has any idea about this?
> I have submitted my EOI in August 2017 with 65 points. On 29th mar 2018 I got a message that my EOI is updated. My point is reduced to 60. But only change was in no of year of experience. ACS has considered my experience starting from Jan 2006 and I have started my work in Australia from 29th March 2016.
> My experience point outside Australia got reduced to 10 points which was earlier 15.


It’s very simple calculations 
You get points for only last 10 years experience 
Now out of the last 10 years, you have spent more then 2 years in Australia as on 29th April 2018

So obviously you are left with less then 8 years overseas experience 
And hence only 10 points

Makes sense ?

Cheers


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

But in that case, it shows if you have more experience in Australia your points will come down!! How is it fair?
Till 29 Mar 2018, I had only 1 year experience in Australia, so I got 15 for Overseas and 5 for Australia experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jascha said:


> But in that case, it shows if you have more experience in Australia your points will come down!! How is it fair?
> Till 29 Mar 2018, I had only 1 year experience in Australia, so I got 15 for Overseas and 5 for Australia experience.


Who said anything about Immigration rules being fair ?

But there is nothing you can do about it and you just have to grin and bear it

You should try the 457 to PR pathway if you are in VIC or 186 ENS for PR

Cheers


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Who said anything about Immigration rules being fair ?
> 
> But there is nothing you can do about it and you just have to grin and bear it
> 
> ...


I have chance to apply for PR only till December 2018 as my age will be 45 in December. Really frustrated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jascha said:


> I have chance to apply for PR only till December 2018 as my age will be 45 in December. Really frustrated


With just 60 points your only hope is 190 or 186

If those options are not possible, then you should have a plan B of coming back to India or maybe trying for Canada

Cheers


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> With just 60 points your only hope is 190 or 186
> 
> If those options are not possible, then you should have a plan B of coming back to India or maybe trying for Canada
> 
> Cheers


I have to plan now.Thanks a lot for your responses.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Jascha said:


> I have to plan now.Thanks a lot for your responses.


As suggested in this forum, I thought of doing the medical check up(one for both 189 and 190) before the invite but it is asking for visa type as shown in the attachment. If I choose 189, can I still use the result in 190?

This health declaration generates hap ID at the end (after 9 pages)?









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> As suggested in this forum, I thought of doing the medical check up(one for both 189 and 190) before the invite but it is asking for visa type as shown in the attachment. If I choose 189, can I still use the result in 190?
> 
> This health declaration generates hap ID at the end (after 9 pages)?
> 
> ...


Yes 

You can use the same medical result for both type of visa applications , as long as they are valid 

In fact I used my 457 visa medicals for my 189

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Yes
> 
> You can use the same medical result for both type of visa applications , as long as they are valid
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot newbienz.. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

*Sos*

@newbienz

Kindly [email protected] with your expertise on the scenario below.

Background story

Due to the trend in 2016/2017. I had done my Medicals in July 2017.
but i didn't get invited.
In November i did my PCC because i got additional five points (70 in total) 

However as DHA would have it not invite till the PCC expired in February (valid for 3 months only in my country)

Fast forward to Mar 27th, i was able to get 80 pts with 20 in English after several attempts.
ITA for 263111 with 80pts:fingerscrossed: is a big possibility in the next round ( predictably April 4th:juggle :fingerscrossed:

My question:
I will be adding a new born in August, so am aware i need form 1022. can i apply now and submit form 1022 immediately or wait for CO contact.

Will i need to do another medicals for spouse and myself since i will be requesting for application to be put on hold till august and the current one expires in July (i read somewhere its only valid for a year) 

I know have to do the PCC again but do i do it while lodging or wait till child birth?

How best do you think i can approach this.

On second thought, what if i decided to apply immediately and hope for a speedy grant  in 30days


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dooralpha said:


> @newbienz
> 
> Kindly [email protected] with your expertise on the scenario below.
> 
> ...



You have to decide if you want to have a possibility of grant before the birth of your child or not

If you don’t want a grant before the child is born, then don’t declare that you have done medicals for your spouse at all in the application 
So automatically when the CO will contact you for her medicals, you can give the certificate of pregnancy and request for the application to be put on hold till the child is born

If you want to have the option of getting a quicker grant even if it means that you will apply for the child PR later, then give all medicals and PCC and let the application process Normally 
If by luck the child is born before the grant of the PR, you can always add him

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

During health declaration I found a declaration that if there is any change in the address DIBP has to be notified.

If my wife and kid undergo medical check up now and later arrive at Australia, how do I need to notify DIPB? By logging into same immi account and changing the address details in the same form?

OR by submitting any form such as 929? If yes, to which I'd I can submit?









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> During health declaration I found a declaration that if there is any change in the address DIBP has to be notified.
> 
> If my wife and kid undergo medical check up now and later arrive at Australia, how do I need to notify DIPB? By logging into same immi account and changing the address details in the same form?
> 
> ...


You can use the update us option in Immiaccount or file a form 1022, which ever is convenient 

Cheers


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to decide if you want to have a possibility of grant before the birth of your child or not
> 
> If you don’t want a grant before the child is born, then don’t declare that you have done medicals for your spouse at all in the application
> So automatically when the CO will contact you for her medicals, you can give the certificate of pregnancy and request for the application to be put on hold till the child is born
> ...


Thanks chief


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi NewBenz,

After deduction of experience by ACS i was left with 7.5 years of skilled experience.
Out of which 1.5 is for my current employment.

Now i have claimed 10 points for exp (min 5 years of skilled exp), during lodging it gave an option to mentioned. Are you claiming points for experience? Even if i remove my current employment i would get the points.
But i kept it same as EOI?? Is it advisable to adjust this at the time of lodging?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi NewBenz,
> 
> After deduction of experience by ACS i was left with 7.5 years of skilled experience.
> Out of which 1.5 is for my current employment.
> ...


Your EOI is frozen on the date of invite

I don’t understand what you mean by claiming or not claiming points
You have to prove whatever was in the EOI on the date of invite

If you did not want to claim points for current experience, you should have amended the EOI before getting invited

I have always maintained tha members spend too much time to Track what others are doing , which does not help them in the least, rather then use 
that time to refine their own application 

If your question is something else, explain in details

Cheers


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello,

I got my ACS result and now I need to file EOI. Please suggest if I need to attach any documents while filing EOI ? I understand that I need to file through skill select.

Also, I have total 65 points (subclass 189) and I have just now filed ACS for my spouse. So do you suggest that I should first wait for my wife's ACS result and then file EOI ?

Please suggest.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asian25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my ACS result and now I need to file EOI. Please suggest if I need to attach any documents while filing EOI ? I understand that I need to file through skill select.
> 
> ...


You can always add your spouse points later on also so,it is better to file your EOI immediately although you have no chance under 189

Are you planning to apply for 190 also ?
You have a chance only under that option

No documents have to be uploaded at EOI stage.
It’s totally data based

Cheers


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can always add your spouse points later on also so,it is better to file your EOI immediately although you have no chance under 189
> 
> Are you planning to apply for 190 also ?
> You have a chance only under that option
> ...


Thanks for your response!

Yes, I am planning to apply for 190. Can I file multiple EOI (one for 189 and 2 for 190) ?
Meantime, I have filed ACS for my spouse as well but will take another 2 months to get ACS result.

Also, in my ACS, my experience is counted from Aug'2010. So this mean 10 pts for experience..right?

So, I just need to give my reference number and PTE registration ID while filing EOI..that's it..right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asian25 said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> Yes, I am planning to apply for 190. Can I file multiple EOI (one for 189 and 2 for 190) ?
> Meantime, I have filed ACS for my spouse as well but will take another 2 months to get ACS result.
> ...


Most members file 3 different EOIs for 189 NSW and VIC
It’s legal and allowed

You will get 10 points for experience 

Filling EOI is child’s play

Just make sure that you mark as non relevant the experience disallowed by ACS

Cheers


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Most members file 3 different EOIs for 189 NSW and VIC
> It’s legal and allowed
> 
> You will get 10 points for experience
> ...


When you say 3 different EOIs..this mean I should create 3 different accounts on skill select OR with same account, 3 different EOIs ?

Sorry for this confusion, just do not want to end up doing silly mistakes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asian25 said:


> When you say 3 different EOIs..this mean I should create 3 different accounts on skill select OR with same account, 3 different EOIs ?
> 
> Sorry for this confusion, just do not want to end up doing silly mistakes.


Same account 3 different EOIs or 3 different accounts.

Whatever works for you 

Cheers


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

HI there,

I want to ask about R&R from my past organization. One of the organizations , that I had worked with way back in 2007 is now renamed. I wanted to request them for R&R letter but now that its name is changed, how should be the format? How should my R&R letter look like? Please guide me on this.

Regards,
nams.


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Same account 3 different EOIs or 3 different accounts.
> 
> Whatever works for you
> 
> Cheers


Does this have any issues if I file different EOIs for Vic and NSW ? I read that states doubts if we file for other states at the same time?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

namratab said:


> HI there,
> 
> I want to ask about R&R from my past organization. One of the organizations , that I had worked with way back in 2007 is now renamed. I wanted to request them for R&R letter but now that its name is changed, how should be the format? How should my R&R letter look like? Please guide me on this.
> 
> ...


It will be the same as it is for any other organisation 

Just that the letter will also contain a declaration that while you were working in the company it was known as AAA but since 2007 it has been renamed as BBBB

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asian25 said:


> Does this have any issues if I file different EOIs for Vic and NSW ? I read that states doubts if we file for other states at the same time?


Some states especially VIC ask you to confirm if you have applied to other states also 

If you say YES, the chances of SS apparently go down

Now that is a choice you have to make

Cheers


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It will be the same as it is for any other organisation
> 
> Just that the letter will also contain a declaration that while you were working in the company it was known as AAA but since 2007 it has been renamed as BBBB
> 
> Cheers


Would you please confirm my understanding that, apart from all the details of R&R letter it will have an additional line saying, this company is now renamed to DEF from ABC. Is it correct? 

Or do I have to get some kind of declaration on a paper signed by authority?


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Some states especially VIC ask you to confirm if you have applied to other states also
> 
> If you say YES, the chances of SS apparently go down
> 
> ...


In that case, is it okay if I say VIC that I have not filed for any other state? May be I can create new account and file for VIC and with other account I can file for 189 & NSW.
Just a thought


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asian25 said:


> In that case, is it okay if I say VIC that I have not filed for any other state? May be I can create new account and file for VIC and with other account I can file for 189 & NSW.
> Just a thought


I have given you the pros and cons

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Some states especially VIC ask you to confirm if you have applied to other states also
> 
> If you say YES, the chances of SS apparently go down
> 
> ...


Hi newbienz, 
If this is the case, is it advisable to cancel my 190 with NSW before applying for 190 with VIC (after getting a Job offer since I'm right now in NSW) and answer the question as No and improve my chances? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz,
> If this is the case, is it advisable to cancel my 190 with NSW before applying for 190 with VIC (after getting a Job offer since I'm right now in NSW) and answer the question as No and improve my chances?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


If you get a confirmed job offer from VIC, then withdraw the NSW EOI before applying to VIC would be a good idea

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

namratab said:


> Would you please confirm my understanding that, apart from all the details of R&R letter it will have an additional line saying, this company is now renamed to DEF from ABC. Is it correct?
> 
> Or do I have to get some kind of declaration on a paper signed by authority?


This is sufficient, just get the exact date added when the change was made effective 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you get a confirmed job offer from VIC, then withdraw the NSW EOI before applying to VIC would be a good idea
> 
> Cheers


I hope it's pretty tough to make an employer to wait for more than 4-5 months explicitly stating them to wait till I get my PR.. Hopefully VIC state will process the PR within 3-4 months..

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

Any idea which state (NSW OR Victoria) has better job opportunities. I am into SAP consulting. 
Please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asian25 said:


> Any idea which state (NSW OR Victoria) has better job opportunities. I am into SAP consulting.
> Please suggest


I would say both

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

@newbienz,
What do you think improving English points for a 189 or 190 rather accepting a 489 invitation in the current trend?
I'm asking as I'm in a situation same as described 
Your answer would be useful as you are already un ausi


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi newbienz, I have a question about form 80. Question 22 is asking why are you travelling to Australia. What would be the most appropriate answer? Would ‘to work and live’ suffice?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> @newbienz,
> What do you think improving English points for a 189 or 190 rather accepting a 489 invitation in the current trend?
> I'm asking as I'm in a situation same as described
> Your answer would be useful as you are already un ausi


If you can improve your English score, then of course that’s the best course 

But what is the actual ground situation, only you can decide because it may easier said then done

You have to be realistic and take a decision 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> Hi newbienz, I have a question about form 80. Question 22 is asking why are you travelling to Australia. What would be the most appropriate answer? Would ‘to work and live’ suffice?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


As I had filled the form for 189, I wrote to migrate permanently to Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Safrican13 (Apr 2, 2018)

NewbieNZ - so much useful information about so many topics... THANKS
Do you have a link explains the differences in public and private schooling?
And any further information if I wanted to add my mother-in-law on my application, or must she apply separately (I'm 99% sure she would not have the recommended points though)
Thanks again


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Safrican13 said:


> NewbieNZ - so much useful information about so many topics... THANKS
> Do you have a link explains the differences in public and private schooling?
> And any further information if I wanted to add my mother-in-law on my application, or must she apply separately (I'm 99% sure she would not have the recommended points though)
> Thanks again


I don’t have any specific link except that basically it is 100k fees difference &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;

Your mother in law cannot be added to your current application 
She can apply for parents visa 2 years after you have been granted PR and have lived here
The Contributory Visa costs about 50k AUD per person and will also take nearly 3 years processing time after applying 

Cheers


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I don’t have any specific link except that basically it is 100k fees difference ����
> 
> Your mother in law cannot be added to your current application
> She can apply for parents visa 2 years after you have been granted PR and have lived here
> ...


Hi, I'm also keen to know about parent visa. This contributory visa is subject to balance of family test? I'm the eldest of 4 siblings and the only 1 migrating to Aus. Still researching how best to bring my parents over legally.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lingling said:


> Hi, I'm also keen to know about parent visa. This contributory visa is subject to balance of family test? I'm the eldest of 4 siblings and the only 1 migrating to Aus. Still researching how best to bring my parents over legally.


Your wife can sponsor her mother
What is her situation, sibling wise

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Does a child below 1yr age, require PCC and medical?


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Does a child below 1yr age, require PCC and medical?


PCC is not required, though, medical is must.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Your wife can sponsor her mother
> What is her situation, sibling wise
> 
> Cheers


Hi, how do I sponsor my parents (mum n dad)? I'm the main applicant. 4 of us. I'm migrating to Aus with hubby n 2 kids. My other 3 siblings are scattered around other countries. Per what I searched, balance test means at least 2 of us must be or already have migrated to Aus to be able to sponsor my parents. Pls correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lingling said:


> Hi, how do I sponsor my parents (mum n dad)? I'm the main applicant. 4 of us. I'm migrating to Aus with hubby n 2 kids. My other 3 siblings are scattered around other countries. Per what I searched, balance test means at least 2 of us must be or already have migrated to Aus to be able to sponsor my parents. Pls correct me if I'm wrong.


You are correct

You cannot

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

For my spouse functional English proof, we have managed to get "English Proficiency Certificate" from her secondary school from class 6-class 12. Along with this plan to attach Class X and Class XII certificates, which has the same school name printed.
Will this suffice as a Functional English evidence?? I hope so...

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> For my spouse functional English proof, we have managed to get "English Proficiency Certificate" from her secondary school from class 6-class 12. Along with this plan to attach Class X and Class XII certificates, which has the same school name printed.
> Will this suffice as a Functional English evidence?? I hope so...
> ...


I do not know what you mean by English Proficiency certificate 

What is required is a simple letter from the school certifying the bio details of your wife , Period she studied, the classes from and to along with a statement that the teaching medium in the school is English 

Do not complicate the letter

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes thats exactly what the letter says for Class 6 - Class 12.
Will this be sufficient??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Yes thats exactly what the letter says for Class 6 - Class 12.
> Will this be sufficient??


All good

Please recheck that there are no spelling differences in any of the certificates and the school letter 

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> All good
> 
> Please recheck that there are no spelling differences in any of the certificates and the school letter
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot it's all good.

But i have a more complex query, and i am a bit confused regarding it.

During my employment with a IT MNC between 2013-2015. 
I was in UK two time's 

1. Aprox 3 months in 2014
2. Aprox 2 months in 2015

Aprox ~ 5 months, so i hope no PCC is needed here.

No change in project and RnR.

I was hired in India and exit was also from India, and luckily i also got a Work Reference letter from India HR capturing complete duration between 2013-2015.

Now i have salary few salary slips (not all) from UK, ans also few tax documents. 
Not sure if these should be uploaded? Its not a complete set.

I am feeling a bit apprehensive whether it would add unnecessary complication. As i do not have any reference letter for UK work duration specifically. But is that really needed?? Provided i was part of same company, have a reference letter from HR ,and also my releaving letter for complete employment?? 

All proofs of Indian Employment have already been submitted.

The travel details to UK are also captured in FORM 80.

Kindly advise, Should i upload these?? How can i name these documents to help CO understand thats its for short term work in UK?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Thanks a lot it's all good.
> 
> But i have a more complex query, and i am a bit confused regarding it.
> 
> ...


There’s is no way you can escape from the 5 months UK experience consequences 
You will have to account for it with evidence 

On one hand you say yiu have Reference letter for entire period and on the other hand you say you don’t have for UK portion

Be very careful in what you have got, meets the requirements 
I could not understand your situation 

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There’s is no way you can escape from the 5 months UK experience consequences
> You will have to account for it with evidence
> 
> On one hand you say yiu have Reference letter for entire period and on the other hand you say you don’t have for UK portion
> ...


Hi Newbenz,

I meant there is no separate letter mentioning UK. It simply mentions my start date and exit date, which also includes the UK period, and it is signed my India HR.

Any issues you see with this reference letter?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> I meant there is no separate letter mentioning UK. It simply mentions my start date and exit date, which also includes the UK period, and it is signed my India HR.
> 
> ...


I still don’t understand what you mean

PM me the details of what the reference letter shows
Do nit give any sensitive information 
Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey Newbienz,

I had submitted my EOI on 5th December - and then I spoke to you about making some changes to one of the last dates of my employment. Then it showed as "initially submited -5th december 2017" and "last submitted on 2nd Feb 2018".

My question is the points have not changed - which EOI date will they consider for the invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on 5th December - and then I spoke to you about making some changes to one of the last dates of my employment. Then it showed as "initially submited -5th december 2017" and "last submitted on 2nd Feb 2018".
> 
> My question is the points have not changed - which EOI date will they consider for the invite?


The most important date for invites is the date of effect

The initial submission date and last updated have no relevance in this case

Check in the EOI what the date of effect says
It should say 5th December 2017 in your case

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The most important date for invites is the date of effect
> 
> The initial submission date and last updated have no relevance in this case
> 
> ...


Yes! it says Date of Effect as 5th December 2017. Thanks a ton.

I dont know why I have not received the invite yet - 189-70 pts -262112 - Security Specialist....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Yes! it says Date of Effect as 5th December 2017. Thanks a ton.
> 
> I dont know why I have not received the invite yet - 189-70 pts -262112 - Security Specialist....


I think only civil engineers got invited at 70 points as far as I could see
All others were at 75 and higher

Maybe Iscah will have some more details tomorrow 
Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

How are the skills decided...i mean do they pick skills randomly? Mine is a non pro rata...confused...


----------



## 23188977 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey friends..need some information on PF withdrawal process in India. My last working day with current employer will be in end of the June. In mid July I am planning to move to Australia on 189 visa. Can someone tell me please that when I raise claim for PF withdrawal?


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Can it be presumed that case officer who contacts for additional information will be reviewing till the final decision is taken.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

I do not have all payslips for my employment period with different organizations, it is available in bits and pieces, mostly for last 3 months or 6 months as it is not required in India when changing jobs. But i do have Form16, tax returns for the entire employment period, so will that suffice, i mean shall i just upload whatever is available or avoid uploading part information. Please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

23188977 said:


> Hey friends..need some information on PF withdrawal process in India. My last working day with current employer will be in end of the June. In mid July I am planning to move to Australia on 189 visa. Can someone tell me please that when I raise claim for PF withdrawal?


Contact your HR department 

They would give you the necessary forms and tell you the process

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Can it be presumed that case officer who contacts for additional information will be reviewing till the final decision is taken.


Nope

Many members have reported being contacted by different officers

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> I do not have all payslips for my employment period with different organizations, it is available in bits and pieces, mostly for last 3 months or 6 months as it is not required in India when changing jobs. But i do have Form16, tax returns for the entire employment period, so will that suffice, i mean shall i just upload whatever is available or avoid uploading part information. Please suggest


Upload what all you have atleast

Something is better then nothing 

Have you tried getting the old payslips from the HR ?

Cheers


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Should v attach recent job advertisements related to my occupation 233512 and experience as an additional document to victoria ss application to make the case stronger?.

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> Should v attach recent job advertisements related to my occupation 233512 and experience as an additional document to victoria ss application to make the case stronger?.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


I see no harm
It will only strengthen your case provided that the numbers are substantial 

Cheers


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Could some one share a cv for victoria ss.

I am confused on these terms in the suggested cv format available on victoria website.

-HIGHLIGHT YOUR IDEAL JOB PROGRESSION AND STEADY EMPLOYMENT RECORD

-SET THE STAGE FOR NEXT CAREER MOVE

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> Could some one share a cv for victoria ss.
> 
> I am confused on these terms in the suggested cv format available on victoria website.
> 
> ...


I am sorry 

Infact I would discourage you from basing your CV based on someone else’s

You can be caught for plagiarism 

The model CV format is already given in the VIC website, and you can use that as a template and develop your own
If you are still hesitant, then employ a professional CV writer and get it done

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz,
I am thinking of bringing my kid in visitor visa before applying for 457 visa. Please let me know if kid gets 457 visa after visitor visa, then 457 visa gets activated for kid? After 457, visitor visa, the visitor will automatically expire or do I need to inform DIBP, if yes how can I inform by phone call or with any online application. It will be helpful if you can let me know your suggestions on this. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz,
> I am thinking of bringing my kid in visitor visa before applying for 457 visa. Please let me know if kid gets 457 visa after visitor visa, then 457 visa gets activated for kid? After 457, visitor visa, the visitor will automatically expire or do I need to inform DIBP, if yes how can I inform by phone call or with any online application. It will be helpful if you can let me know your suggestions on this.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


The visa which is issued later, overrides all previous visas

So the moment your kid is issued the 457 visa, the visitor visa will stand cancelled
You need not inform the CO of the same


You have to take care that the visitor visa is not issued after the 457

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Upload what all you have atleast
> 
> Something is better then nothing
> 
> ...


Yes, i contacted them but one them provided only last 6months payslips. Another one in working on it but has already informed that there is no surety as they might not have such old records. I am trying my best, only thing available right now is few pay slips for diff organizations but all form 16 and tax returns.
Any other documents which can fill this gap, i mean salary can be proved with form16 and returns as well, do they still need pay slip for every month.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I have received my new ACS assessment for additional 5 points (Experience points). I have updated my EOI tom75 points with DOE 4/4/2018. I am already preparing docs for 190 VIC. Is it better to wait for 189 , I am hoping i might get an invite in next 2 rounds. 189 processing time is higher is it ? My agent says it might take 6 months or more for 189 grant.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I have received my new ACS assessment for additional 5 points (Experience points). I have updated my EOI tom75 points with DOE 4/4/2018. I am already preparing docs for 190 VIC. Is it better to wait for 189 , I am hoping i might get an invite in next 2 rounds. 189 processing time is higher is it ? My agent says it might take 6 months or more for 189 grant.




I would advise you wait for 189. Entire process for 189 and 190 are about the same.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The visa which is issued later, overrides all previous visas
> 
> So the moment your kid is issued the 457 visa, the visitor visa will stand cancelled
> You need not inform the CO of the same
> ...


Thank you very much for the clarification.. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I would advise you wait for 189. Entire process for 189 and 190 are about the same.


Second that

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

hi experts,

I have received a email from skillselect mail box stating that '
:Your EOI has been identified as one that may be affected by recent updates to the Short-term Skilled
Occupations List (STSOL) which took effect from 18 March 2018.
You have nominated an occupation which is no longer available on the STSOL from 18 March 2018. Please find below a
link to the new occupation lists:

my my occupation is on the STSOL which is 342411 - Cabler (Data and Telecommunications)

Is it a mistake or what ?
Please clarity


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> hi experts,
> 
> I have received a email from skillselect mail box stating that '
> :Your EOI has been identified as one that may be affected by recent updates to the Short-term Skilled
> ...


Your signature shows that you are assessed under 313212

Where did this 342411 come into the picture?

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your signature shows that you are assessed under 313212
> 
> Where did this 342411 come into the picture?
> 
> Cheers


oh,I have positive outcomes from different authorities.
I will mention it also in my signature.

by the way Newbienz,
as i have submitted sponsorship application for SA ,will this error be a problem ?


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi @newbienz

I have a question regarding uploading payslips . I have worked in 2 companies for 6 years and 4 years and I have all the slips.
1st company - 6 years - India,Australia,India, USA
2nd company - 4Years - USA, Canada

What is the best way to upload them?
Shall I make 2 zip files ( 1 for each company) with payslips of every quarter ?
Or make more zip files per country?
Or Just merge the pdfs one per quarter and upload them 1 per year?

Thanks,


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello guys,

I hope each one of you are doing well .

I submitted VIC application after preinvite. The PDF said, I'd get an acknowledgement email from VIC after which I should be updated of the outcome in 12 weeks.

Its been 2 weeks and never got such acknowledge email. I logged into LiveInVictoria site and can't find the submitted application there too.

Is there any way I can validate if the application was even successfully submitted?

Thanks

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> Hi @newbienz
> 
> I have a question regarding uploading payslips . I have worked in 2 companies for 6 years and 4 years and I have all the slips.
> 1st company - 6 years - India,Australia,India, USA
> ...




Do not zip them. I don’t think that format is accepted by DHA.

Merge all Payslips, 1 PDF per Company would be ideal I think.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I hope each one of you are doing well .
> 
> ...




Drop them an email asking if they received your application and mention that you haven’t received an acknowledgment from them yet. They would oblige.


----------



## KK12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi ,
I have 1 question one of my friend apply for 489 NSW regional state sponsorship as a electrical engineer (233311) Orana Region NSW. And he get email from DIBP that his occupation is now MLTSSL so he can’t apply for 190 and as well as 489. He has submitted his EOI on 31 March 2018 which say in the email of DIBP that those applied after 17 MArch 2018 as electrical engineer will not invited as now electrical engineer occupational list moved to MLTSSL and only STSOL can apply for 489 and 190 NSW. Please clarify about this 
Many thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> oh,I have positive outcomes from different authorities.
> I will mention it also in my signature.
> 
> by the way Newbienz,
> as i have submitted sponsorship application for SA ,will this error be a problem ?


I do not understand what error you have done

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> Hi @newbienz
> 
> I have a question regarding uploading payslips . I have worked in 2 companies for 6 years and 4 years and I have all the slips.
> 1st company - 6 years - India,Australia,India, USA
> ...


You CANNOT zip the files

Now how you will upload them, will depend on the overall system you are following to upload all the evidence
It’s not possible for me to tell you the same for a single item
Spend some time refining the system and then upload

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KK12 said:


> Hi ,
> I have 1 question one of my friend apply for 489 NSW regional state sponsorship as a electrical engineer (233311) Orana Region NSW. And he get email from DIBP that his occupation is now MLTSSL so he can’t apply for 190 and as well as 489. He has submitted his EOI on 31 March 2018 which say in the email of DIBP that those applied after 17 MArch 2018 as electrical engineer will not invited as now electrical engineer occupational list moved to MLTSSL and only STSOL can apply for 489 and 190 NSW. Please clarify about this
> Many thanks


Try to make a fresh EOI and see if the system accepts it or not 

Cheers


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Many of people got mail yesterday from skill select that their occupation is not listed in STSOL so their EOI status changes to DRAFT. Why so because their occupation is listed in others as MTSSL or ROL. Is this system glitch or something else


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Many of people got mail yesterday from skill select that their occupation is not listed in STSOL so their EOI status changes to DRAFT. Why so because their occupation is listed in others as MTSSL or ROL. Is this system glitch or something else


Wait for a day or 2 for the dust to settle

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Many of people got mail yesterday from skill select that their occupation is not listed in STSOL so their EOI status changes to DRAFT. Why so because their occupation is listed in others as MTSSL or ROL. Is this system glitch or something else


That happened to me also, let's see what happens next


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

Please help on below query:

While filling Form 1221, i just noticed that even though i was marking my gender and relationship status in the PDF while saving it was getting removed. It seems to be a technical glitch some how.

I have fixed this for my spouse Form 1221 by filling it manually, but in my own Form 1221 its already been uploaded with Gender and Relationship status not mentioned.

Now can i correct this and upload another attachment "Form_1221_updated.pdf". Is is okay, given NO CO is assigned yet? I really want to avoid a CO contact due to this.

Please suggest on way forward.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Please help on below query:
> 
> ...


If you are sure that the form you submitted has missing columns, then best to upload the same again.

The file description is good

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Documents I am submitting for employment 

Company A:

1. offer letter2. relieving letter 3. employment reference from HR with total exp in that company, type of employment, R&R, designation. 4. Signed SD from my PM(Same doc that I gave to ACS earlier) 5. last 6 months payslip 6. Bank statement for salary proof. 6 Taxation document Form 22 AS, Form 16 for 1 year alone. 7. Promotion letter

Company B : 

1. offer letter 2. relieving letter 3. employment reference from HR with total exp in that company, type of employment, R&R, designation. 4. Signed SD from my PM(Same doc that I gave to ACS earlier) 5. consolidated pay slip for each year, It is given in the month of march it has details of salary drawn for the financial year and tax paid 6. Bank statement for salary proof. 6 Taxation document Form 22 AS, Form 16 for all 6 years

Company C: 

1. offer letter 2. relieving letter 3. employment reference from HR with total exp in that company, type of employment, R&R, designation. 4. Signed SD from my PM(Same doc that I gave to ACS earlier) 5. All pay slips 6. Bank statement for salary proof. 6 Taxation document Form 22 AS, Form 16 

Please let me know if this is enough. I do not have ITR. I filed only for 3 years in-between so I am hesitant to attach them. If it is mandatory, Can we do ITR for 2008 - 2015 now with help of Auditor.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Documents I am submitting for employment
> 
> Company A:
> 
> ...



You have a cast iron case

You have won half the battle by providing reference letters for all The employment 
Very few applicants are actually able to do that

I would not worry about any thing with additional evidence like ITR etc.

I am sure you are on the way for a direct grant ( don’t forget my champagne)

Infact If you don’t get it, then it’s not a fair world
Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > Documents I am submitting for employment
> ...


Thanks a lot. So badly trying for direct grant.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz, To apply for VIC state sponsorship, I need to get job offer from a company or contract for minimum 6 months and apply for 190 since I am in NSW. 

What If I get a transfer from my current employer itself with more than 6-8 months stay in Melbourne ? (later I will find ways to continue to stay in Melbourne) 

If transfer is not allowed, can I ask my current employer itself to make me a permanent employee in Australia with Melbourne as my base location?

Is it compulsory to get a new job offer or I can still get the same from my current employer and move ahead with my 190 application? Please clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Speaking of the Educational document for main applicant, All mark sheets, Degree , provisional certificates are enough?? Do I need to get the transcripts as well? 
I am planning to submit the below documents, Are they sufficient?

Documents for Spouse: 

passport 
Photo
10th\12th mark sheet
Functional English proof
PCC
Medical
Form 80 
I am not providing any employment related document for my spouse, In Form 80 can I mention his job details or leave it blank. 

Documents for Marriage: 

Marriage certificate 
Recent travel document 
Marriage photos 
joint property 
joint housing loan account 

Documents for Kid 
Passport 
Birth certificate 
Photo 
Medical 

Let me know if any other document is required. Do we need to submit PAN,ADHAR documents for both of us.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz, To apply for VIC state sponsorship, I need to get job offer from a company or contract for minimum 6 months and apply for 190 since I am in NSW.
> 
> What If I get a transfer from my current employer itself with more than 6-8 months stay in Melbourne ? (later I will find ways to continue to stay in Melbourne)
> 
> ...


As long as your offer letter and payslips show that you are based in Melbourne should be sufficient to become eligible to apply directly for SS
Even a transfer from Sydney to Melbourne is good enough provided you have the required paperwork confirming the same and at least 1 payslips and some address proof

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As long as your offer letter and payslips show that you are based in Melbourne should be sufficient to become eligible to apply directly for SS
> Even a transfer from Sydney to Melbourne is good enough provided you have the required paperwork confirming the same and at least 1 payslips and some address proof
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for the clarification newbienz. I have another question so all of them who got 70 points (with SS) and based out of Melbourne by default eligible to apply for 190 visa in VIC directly without invitation? It is much easier to get the transfer from current employer than getting a new offer. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Speaking of the Educational document for main applicant, All mark sheets, Degree , provisional certificates are enough?? Do I need to get the transcripts as well?
> I am planning to submit the below documents, Are they sufficient?
> 
> Documents for Spouse:
> ...


Form 1221 missing for both

Spouse all education and employment details to be provided in Form 80/1221
No evidence required to be uploaded, as nit claiming points 

No personal photos required for any member
Marriage photos are ok

PAN and AADHAAR for both is recommended 

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Form 1221 missing for both
> 
> Spouse all education and employment details to be provided in Form 80/1221
> No evidence required to be uploaded, as nit claiming points
> ...


Thanks a lot Newbienz. All I have to do it wait for 189 invite till May 12th ,If I don't get it, will submit 190 with these documents.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Yes, i contacted them but one them provided only last 6months payslips. Another one in working on it but has already informed that there is no surety as they might not have such old records. I am trying my best, only thing available right now is few pay slips for diff organizations but all form 16 and tax returns.
> Any other documents which can fill this gap, i mean salary can be proved with form16 and returns as well, do they still need pay slip for every month.


Bringing this topic again as i need to be 100% sure about the process 

Now the scenario is my previous organization has refused to provide any pay slips as they do not maintain such old records (backdated 6years). They have provided this reason to me over email in writing. So is it advisable that i go ahead with whatever i have and also attach the email as a proof for the reason of not providing complete set of docs?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Bringing this topic again as i need to be 100% sure about the process
> 
> Now the scenario is my previous organization has refused to provide any pay slips as they do not maintain such old records (backdated 6years). They have provided this reason to me over email in writing. So is it advisable that i go ahead with whatever i have and also attach the email as a proof for the reason of not providing complete set of docs?


Do not attach the email and draw the attention of the CO specifically that some Pay slips are missing

So just attach what all payslips you have

Keep the letter with you safely for submitting in case the CO questions you in future 


Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Do not attach the email and draw the attention of the CO specifically that some Pay slips are missing
> 
> So just attach what all payslips you have
> 
> ...


ok. that makes sense


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Will DIBP review the medical report of applicants sent by the panel doctors to department


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Will DIBP review the medical report of applicants sent by the panel doctors to department




Ofcourse they do! 
If needed, They may seek additional inputs from Bupa Healthcare department.


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> Ofcourse they do!
> If needed, They may seek additional inputs from Bupa Healthcare department.


Is it a regular procedure or only selected applicants will be undergoing review.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Is it a regular procedure or only selected applicants will be undergoing review.




Yep. Everyone has to take Medical Test. Every member has to prove that they are healthy enough to ensure they don’t burden the AUS medical system. It’s regular process. 

So all applicants will be undergoing Medical tests. If they are clear then the CO would not bother much. If there are adverse findings in the tests they may be referred to Bupa. This is what I think. It’s completely upto the CO.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi, need help
We are in process of uploading docs.. the max size of each file is 5mb.. so assuming I'm uploading bank statement from 2011 to 2016.. for company A. I need to merge all the bank statement in one PDF file.
Which software is best.. pls recommend.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi, need help
> We are in process of uploading docs.. the max size of each file is 5mb.. so assuming I'm uploading bank statement from 2011 to 2016.. for company A. I need to merge all the bank statement in one PDF file.
> Which software is best.. pls recommend.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Do not merge bank statements of 2 employers
2011 to 2016 is a single employer ?

I use PDfill PDF Tools free ver 14.0

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Do not merge bank statements of 2 employers
> 2011 to 2016 is a single employer ?
> 
> I use PDfill PDF Tools free ver 14.0
> ...


2011 to 2016.. single employer.. 
Thanks for the software details.. 
Does this software allow to scale down the dpi/ppi of the PDF.. 

We ever I'm trying to merge doc to make it 5mb, it's kind of blurred.. clarity of doc.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> 2011 to 2016.. single employer..
> Thanks for the software details..
> Does this software allow to scale down the dpi/ppi of the PDF..
> 
> ...


This is what I used to merge and split

For reducing the PDF size, I used the software website recommended by DIBP for a couple of docs

I got fairly good results even after reducing the size

Of course the end result would always be dependent on the input file quality and the size reduction required

For the rest , as We have the latest scanners in our office so maybe that’s why I was able to get the optimum quality with minimum size and no further action was required 
You will also have to experiment a bit with the scanner settings


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Will be away on holidays for 6 weeks so will not be answering any queries, except those posted on this thread

If you don’t get a reply by next day, do PM me, so that I can respond
But please give me a day or 2 to respond before dropping a PM

Cheers


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear NB,

I have a query, an unpaid long leave can be of how many months 

Thanks in advance 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I have a query, an unpaid long leave can be of how many months
> 
> ...


If you are asking from the angle if you can claim points for experience for this period, then I don’t think ACS would allow that

If you have something else in mind , please elaborate 

Cheers


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you are asking from the angle if you can claim points for experience for this period, then I don’t think ACS would allow that
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s just a general query, usually people working in gulf goes for annual vacation a month or some time for more like 2-3 months, if we consider these breaks then in case of providing reference letter we have to consider and deduct all these vacations 

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> It’s just a general query, usually people working in gulf goes for annual vacation a month or some time for more like 2-3 months, if we consider these breaks then in case of providing reference letter we have to consider and deduct all these vacations
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


Even if the reference letter doesn’t mention the un paid leaves, the payslips will

So if I were in your shoes, I would show the break in employment every time I took an unpaid holiday in the EOI and not claim points for this period

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi newbienz, in Part F - Employment, Form 80, do we need to provide detailed duties such in our reference letters?

Also it seems like I have to include all paid employment in this form. I did some paid casual work during uni which I dont include in my resume. Will this cause an issue later on if its not reflected in my resume?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> Hi newbienz, in Part F - Employment, Form 80, do we need to provide detailed duties such in our reference letters?
> 
> Also it seems like I have to include all paid employment in this form. I did some paid casual work during uni which I dont include in my resume. Will this cause an issue later on if its not reflected in my resume?
> 
> ...


The space in the form 80 for description of job RNR is limited to 300 characters or something
So just write what best you can accommodate in that
Don’t use separate pages for it

Casual work in university I presume would be writing project reports etc. for other students or such menial tasks for which you would have been paid some small cash amount
If this is the case, I would have not mentioned it

Cheers


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

Just curious to know if allocation date is shown as 26th Nov for 189, does it mean all other cases lodged after that date have not been checked by dept. or CO? I mean when you received grant in 2 weeks, was your application before the allocation date or after..

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Drop them an email asking if they received your application and mention that you haven’t received an acknowledgment from them yet. They would oblige.


Before I coud email them, I got the acknowledgement email after 10 days.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Does anybody know the approximate time taken by VICTORIA to give approval after submitting application post pre-invite? The official website says it could take upto 12 weeks.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Does anybody know the approximate time taken by VICTORIA to give approval after submitting application post pre-invite? The official website says it could take upto 12 weeks.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...




I received mine in 8 weeks. I think you can Expect it in about the same time.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I applied for VICTORIA sponsorship on 27th March after getting the pre-invite.

Yesterday, I cleared the Microsoft Azure 70-533 certification which has some weightage in industry . How can I provide this information to Victoria before they arrive at conclusion for my application?

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for VICTORIA sponsorship on 27th March after getting the pre-invite.
> 
> ...


I think, You could probably send them an updated CV citing the reasons that you have completed a recent certification which needs to be included in your skillsets. Do ensure that you put in details about your Certification in the CV.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deevan8 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Just curious to know if allocation date is shown as 26th Nov for 189, does it mean all other cases lodged after that date have not been checked by dept. or CO? I mean when you received grant in 2 weeks, was your application before the allocation date or after..
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications



it is not always first come first served in the department from what I have observed 

They must be having some internal parameters and those applications fulfilling It are fast tracked.

Otherwise there was no way I could have got the grant in 15 days after I completed uploading the documents whereas at that time also the average grant time was nearly 4-5 months
It’s just my own theory

So it’s quite possible a 27th Nov 2017 would not have been allocated whereas a 5th April 2018 application could have been 

Cheers


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

i lodged my visa 189 on 17/10/17.
Employment verification email came from Dubai Aus Embassy to current employer. My R&R letter was issued by my project manager on company letter head with his signature & company stamp. Now, i got terminated, reason from HR is that project manager is not authorized to produce such kind of a letter and i have hided it from the HR. I am totally worried about my PR. what i can expect from DIBP? my agent is not giving a solution for the last one week. what should i do to solve this situation?
HR said, they will not reply to the EV email.
But i hope they will issue a new RNR letter officially, with end of service date.

Kindly advise...😢


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cairnz said:


> i lodged my visa 189 on 17/10/17.
> Employment verification email came from Dubai Aus Embassy to current employer. My R&R letter was issued by my project manager on company letter head with his signature & company stamp. Now, i got terminated, reason from HR is that project manager is not authorized to produce such kind of a letter and i have hided it from the HR. I am totally worried about my PR. what i can expect from DIBP? my agent is not giving a solution for the last one week. what should i do to solve this situation?
> HR said, they will not reply to the EV email.
> But i hope they will issue a new RNR letter officially, with end of service date.
> ...


You already have a MARA agent, and he is the best person to advise

Is your manager still working in the company?

If the department contacts him directly even now, is he ready to confirm what he had signed ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I think, You could probably send them an updated CV citing the reasons that you have completed a recent certification which needs to be included in your skillsets. Do ensure that you put in details about your Certification in the CV.


Second that

Cheers


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Cairnz said:
> 
> 
> > i lodged my visa 189 on 17/10/17.
> ...


yes, he only got a warning letter
Manager escaped with his relationships.
I don’t know about his reply, if they contact them back.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi newbienz, in form 1221:

1. Question 18-19 ask about my intended date of arrival and departure. Can I just leave these questions empty?

2. Question 34, should I tick “have applied” for a Migration visa” or nothing at all?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Will be away on holidays for 6 weeks so will not be answering any queries, except those posted on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have fun !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

foxes said:


> Hi newbienz, in form 1221:
> 
> 1. Question 18-19 ask about my intended date of arrival and departure. Can I just leave these questions empty?
> 
> ...




Q18 - You can mention “Immigration” 
Q19 - I left it empty because it’s not known. 
Q34 - Yes, tick the box and move to Part L


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hello NB,

I just have a small query. I have completed my medical check-up, however, What exactly we need to upload for our medical? We won't be getting any medical report from the center where we took medical test right? In my health assessment, status is "Health clearance provided- no action required". However, I have uploaded my e-medical referral letter where our HAP-ID will be mentioned and this pdf we will get when we book our medical initially.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Q18 - You can mention “Immigration”
> Q19 - I left it empty because it’s not known.
> Q34 - Yes, tick the box and move to Part L




Thanks for your response! For Q18, where did you put it exactly? The arrival date box?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

foxes said:


> Thanks for your response! For Q18, where did you put it exactly? The arrival date box?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My apologies, my answer was actually for Q17. I left both Q18 and Q19 empty.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> My apologies, my answer was actually for Q17. I left both Q18 and Q19 empty.




It makes sense now. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I just have a small query. I have completed my medical check-up, however, What exactly we need to upload for our medical? We won't be getting any medical report from the center where we took medical test right? In my health assessment, status is "Health clearance provided- no action required". However, I have uploaded my e-medical referral letter where our HAP-ID will be mentioned and this pdf we will get when we book our medical initially.


What you have done is enough

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cairnz said:


> yes, he only got a warning letter
> Manager escaped with his relationships.
> I don’t know about his reply, if they contact them back.



You just cannot remain as a silent spectator 
It’s your PR and life plans which are on the chopping block

No wonder your MARA agent is also frustrated 

You will have to contact the manager and ask him specifically on whether he will support you or not in a AHC call
He maybe the only life line you have in all probability 

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi,

For language ability of spouse(wife)? Can I submit my college marksheet wherein it's clearly mentioned medium of instruction is English.. and also cannot upload my office joining and relieving letter to prove I have work experience. Or is it a must to get letter from university????

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For language ability of spouse(wife)? Can I submit my college marksheet wherein it's clearly mentioned medium of instruction is English.. and also cannot upload my office joining and relieving letter to prove I have work experience. Or is it a must to get letter from university????
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




AFAIK, It is a must to get a Certificate from University. I have recently seen CO contacts for those who submitted letters from college, marksheets, etc. asking them to submit certificate or go with VAC2 payment option.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> AFAIK, It is a must to get a Certificate from University. I have recently seen CO contacts for those who submitted letters from college, marksheets, etc. asking them to submit certificate or go with VAC2 payment option.


Most of the CO contacts, as far as I could understand was due to the missing documents, although already uploaded.
Probably corrupted 

You can get away with functional English evidence by just giving the final exam marksheets of class X and XII along with a letter from the principal certifying that you were a student here and the medium of instruction was English 

Much easier to get then a university letter which has more bureaucratic red tape

Explore this option, if not already done

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Most of the CO contacts, as far as I could understand was due to the missing documents, although already uploaded.
> 
> Probably corrupted
> 
> ...




I recently saw a conversation on myimmitracker where one of them was asked by CO to submit a Certificate specifically even though he had submitted letters from both school and college principals from X and XII. 

Also, it was quite easy for me to get my spouse’s Medium of Instructions Certificate from her University. All I did was go to their website and make online payment and it was delivered at home 15 days later. 

However, I do know that most Universities do not offer online mode of such requests, but I assume that they might have an office who cater to these requests. Since many travel overseas for studies.

And Yes, as you said there have also been many cases where CO just says that document is corrupted


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

During my skill assessment stage i submitted a declaration / affidavit for 3 of my employers mentioning the reason for not providing an official letterhead document. The duties were mentioned on a plain paper duly signed by my Manager, this letter was attached with declaration and a reference was also given for this document.
Now during their assessment stage they asked me to provide just a Self Declaration without any kind of letter of sign from my manager and then i got it cleared. They didnt considered the one i provided earlier. 

While filing the visa shall i upload the original document (Declaration with REF letter) or the one which i submitted (only SELF) later. Very much confused


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I recently saw a conversation on myimmitracker where one of them was asked by CO to submit a Certificate specifically even though he had submitted letters from both school and college principals from X and XII.
> 
> Also, it was quite easy for me to get my spouse’s Medium of Instructions Certificate from her University. All I did was go to their website and make online payment and it was delivered at home 15 days later.
> 
> ...


May I know which university is it?? Mine would be Osmania University Hyderabad. 
So the work experience and double graduation certificate is of no good use.. ;( 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> May I know which university is it?? Mine would be Osmania University Hyderabad.
> So the work experience and double graduation certificate is of no good use.. ;(
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




My spouse’s was from Pune University. And it cost Rs. 150 only. 

For Osmania University also, I just checked their website - They do have an option as well.. Click on “Apply Online for Certificates” and register yourself and proceed with applying for the same. 

As newbienz already said, some have submitted marksheets as well and CO have accepted that. But, based on the recent case I would recommend you to get a Certificate from university as well.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Sure will do.
Also any idea about kids documents.
We have birth certificate, passport old and new.. Aadhar card.. 
Anything else apart from this..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I recently saw a conversation on myimmitracker where one of them was asked by CO to submit a Certificate specifically even though he had submitted letters from both school and college principals from X and XII.
> 
> Also, it was quite easy for me to get my spouse’s Medium of Instructions Certificate from her University. All I did was go to their website and make online payment and it was delivered at home 15 days later.
> 
> ...


I do not the exact circumstances why the CO asked for university letter, but prima facia, It was not required
I have used this same evidence so many times, for proving my wife functional English world over, without a hitch

But if you can get a University letter, that would be ideal 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Sure will do.
> Also any idea about kids documents.
> We have birth certificate, passport old and new.. Aadhar card..
> Anything else apart from this..
> ...


Attach the vaccination chart/ certificate, if you maintain one, although it’s not a must like for Pakistani’s

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> During my skill assessment stage i submitted a declaration / affidavit for 3 of my employers mentioning the reason for not providing an official letterhead document. The duties were mentioned on a plain paper duly signed by my Manager, this letter was attached with declaration and a reference was also given for this document.
> Now during their assessment stage they asked me to provide just a Self Declaration without any kind of letter of sign from my manager and then i got it cleared. They didnt considered the one i provided earlier.
> 
> While filing the visa shall i upload the original document (Declaration with REF letter) or the one which i submitted (only SELF) later. Very much confused


I have no idea how the assessment system works for Accountants

ACS would not have accepted the evidence that you gave

It’s better to post on the accountants thread of the forum for better response

Basically you should upload the complete set of documents that you have used for skills assessment in your visa application also without any tampering or addition or deletion 
You can supplement it with additional documents you may have procured since then to prove your geniuine case

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I do not the exact circumstances why the CO asked for university letter, but prima facia, It was not required
> I have used this same evidence so many times, for proving my wife functional English world over, without a hitch
> 
> But if you can get a University letter, that would be ideal
> ...


Do agree with you. 
The one I came across may have been a case of proving Authenticity than about which document was submitted.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

Hope you are doing good, please help with below queries:

1. I and my family completed our Health Assessment, on Immiaccount it shows "Health Clarence Provided-No Action needed". Do we need to upload "Fees Receipt" or "eMedical Letter"?? Please suggest. Is it really needed?

2. I have sent my PTE scores online via Pearson account to DIBP, one week ago, got a instant confirmation from Pearson that score has been sent and will be received by DIBP.
But there is no communication from DIBP? Any action needed? Do they confirm the receipt of score?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Hope you are doing good, please help with below queries:
> 
> ...


1. My clinic in NZ had sent me the complete results. So I uploaded the same along with the HAP ID eMedical letter that was generated 
I don’t think the Indian clinics share the test results, so no sense in uploading only a letter that was generated by the department themselves

2. You can upload the confirmation email from Pearsons under English score dropdown
You will not get any confirmation from the department 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have no idea how the assessment system works for Accountants
> 
> ACS would not have accepted the evidence that you gave
> 
> ...


will do that thanks...
actually i just wanted to confirm that shall i upload that document as well which was not considered for assessment or only the ones which were?


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Nice, Thanks NB for the insights! 



newbienz said:


> Deevan8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

BY PCC we mean the one we get from passport office right? I got my PCC today without any hassle. It did not take a week's time or anything, I Just got it from the verification officer itself. I heard people in the forum saying it may take from week to a month's rime. Does PCC have to do anything with the police verification. I am sure nothing was done for me , officer gave the certificate right away.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey NewBienz, 

Hope you're doing fine.

I have lodged a 189 VISA application around 2 and a half months ago and my application is in received status with no CO assigned yet. I have below 2 queries. 

1. I would be going back to my home country in a couple of weeks. Do I need to inform DIBP about this ? If yes then how.

2. I would be promoted next month. My roles and responsibilities remains same but the designation would be changed. Do I need to inform DIBP about this? Again, if yes then how?




Thanks in advance


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sam99a said:


> Hey NewBienz,
> 
> Hope you're doing fine.
> 
> ...



inform DIBP regarding change of address if it is going to be more than 14 days, you can do it online via immiaccount - update us - change of address Or by filling form 929 and uploading in immiaccount

regarding change of designation, just update them when it happens, also provide a documentary evidence if possible


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Wrt to form 80.need help

1.is form 80 and 1221 needed for primary applicant and co applicant ?

2. Should we fill it online or download, fill,upload and submit?

3.question 12 says wrt to passport, what happened to this document? Can I select other and write cancelled in lieu of new passport

4..question 19 says unemployment includes.. there are three options.. so can I say 1980 to 2003.. birth to education completed? Or breakup of all years needed?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> BY PCC we mean the one we get from passport office right? I got my PCC today without any hassle. It did not take a week's time or anything, I Just got it from the verification officer itself. I heard people in the forum saying it may take from week to a month's rime. Does PCC have to do anything with the police verification. I am sure nothing was done for me , officer gave the certificate right away.




Yes, if police verification needs to happen PCC takes about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Wrt to form 80.need help
> 
> 1.is form 80 and 1221 needed for primary applicant and co applicant ?
> 
> ...




Q1. Yes, upload both for all applicants
Q2. Download, Fill, Sign on the last page where required, scan that page, add to the filled document and upload
Q3. If it Expired mention that otherwise Cancelled in lieu of new one should be fine as well.
Q4. Breakup is not required. Birth to Education can go in single line.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> inform DIBP regarding change of address if it is going to be more than 14 days, you can do it online via immiaccount - update us - change of address Or by filling form 929 and uploading in immiaccount
> 
> regarding change of designation, just update them when it happens, also provide a documentary evidence if possible


Second that

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> My spouse’s was from Pune University. And it cost Rs. 150 only.
> 
> For Osmania University also, I just checked their website - They do have an option as well.. Click on “Apply Online for Certificates” and register yourself and proceed with applying for the same.
> 
> As newbienz already said, some have submitted marksheets as well and CO have accepted that. But, based on the recent case I would recommend you to get a Certificate from university as well.


Thanks for the detail.. I have requested the university online.. they will issue after 25days.. I'll either travel to get it in person and in the meanwhile will upload my other certificate wrt to language ability.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Wrt to form 80.need help
> 
> 1.is form 80 and 1221 needed for primary applicant and co applicant ?
> 
> ...


1. YES ( It’s voluntarily uploaded by the members without exception)

2. I filled it, printed it, signed it and then scanned the entire set. 
Some only print the sign page, sign it scan it and then merge it with the other pages

3. YES

4. I gave my details from lower KG to graduation with evidence of each stage
You can decide how much details you want to give 

Cheers


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Cairnz said:
> 
> 
> > i lodged my visa 189 on 17/10/17.
> ...


Now my agent is advising to provide a Self Declaration to DIBP. If anybody have a format for SD, please send me. Is SD & termination letters are enough in my case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cairnz said:


> Now my agent is advising to provide a Self Declaration to DIBP. If anybody have a format for SD, please send me. Is SD & termination letters are enough in my case?


You should ask the agent for the format
What are you paying him for ?

But to be frank, both you and the agent are taking this very lightly 

Cheers


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi,

Please see my timelines below and suggest if there is anything wrong or technical glitch in my skill select account.

Code is 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 70+5 (SS) points with PTE 20 points.
Total experience – 11.5 years

Created EOI 190 Vic on 20-March-2018
Received correspondence notification in skill select as below:
"Invitation to Apply for Victoria State Nomination" and "Invitation Received to apply for a visa" on the same day i.e. 6-Apr-2018

So, below is how my Correspondence tab in skill select looks now.

1st Row - "Invitations" "06/04/2018" "Invitation Received to apply for a visa"
2nd Row - "Contacts" "06/04/2018" "Invitation to Apply for Victoria State Nomination"
3rd Row - "DIBP Correspondence" "20/03/2018" "Your EOI has been submitted"

EOI Home Page tab shows "Apply Visa" button and EOI Status on the top right corner shows "INVITED".

Now my question is it is possible to receive invitation to apply for visa without applying for Vic State Nomination on Victoria website? 
Can I go ahead and click on "Apply Visa" and start filling the application on immi account and submit?
Has this happened before also and people have got visa without any issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please see my timelines below and suggest if there is anything wrong or technical glitch in my skill select account.
> 
> ...


Why don’t you write to liveinvic authorities and ask if they have invited you or not ?

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi,

For spouse documents, under other documents list, can I upload my education documents? 
Also should I upload my work experience documents or not?( We are not claiming points for spouse ).


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For spouse documents, under other documents list, can I upload my education documents?
> Also should I upload my work experience documents or not?( We are not claiming points for spouse ).
> ...


There may be a separate tab for uploading education documents of spouse

Uploading employment documents for spouse is not required if you aren't claiming experience points, it may confuse the case officer

But do mention employment details in form 80 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For spouse documents, under other documents list, can I upload my education documents?
> Also should I upload my work experience documents or not?( We are not claiming points for spouse ).
> ...


I am getting confused you are asking as spouse or main applicant

Anyways, spouse documents will be uploaded only under spouse irrespective of whether you have claimed points or not
What all you will upload , will depend on your circumstances 

Same rule for Main applicant 

Marriage documents will be uploaded under spouse

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am getting confused you are asking as spouse or main applicant
> 
> Anyways, spouse documents will be uploaded only under spouse irrespective of whether you have claimed points or not
> What all you will upload , will depend on your circumstances
> ...


My apologies for the confusion.. my husband is the primary applicant and my application and query is for spouse(that's me).. was wondering should I upload work experience or not.. got clarity now.. thanks once again.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> My apologies for the confusion.. my husband is the primary applicant and my application and query is for spouse(that's me).. was wondering should I upload work experience or not.. got clarity now.. thanks once again.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


As you are not claiming spouse points, no spouse work evidence is required 

However, don’t forget to give the entire details in the Form 80/1221 as well as the online application 

Cheers


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

*Urgent: Spouse name different on child's passport and birth certificate*

Hi Experts,

I have submitted my application under visa 190 category on 31 Jan 2018. I have not heard anything yet. I was checking documents uploaded... found that on my son's birth certificate and son's passport my wife's name is post marriage name.

Original name : First name Father's name surname
Post marriage name : First name Husband's name Husband's surname.

Her rest all documents are with her original name. As in India we have that tradition.

Do we need to submit statutory declaration? If yes can anyone please share it.
Also will it be advisable to upload that document upfront or to wait if case officer to be raised?

Thanks,
Ash


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have submitted my application under visa 190 category on 31 Jan 2018. I have not heard anything yet. I was checking documents uploaded... found that on my son's birth certificate and son's passport my wife's name is post marriage name.
> 
> ...


When submitting application online as wells as when filling forms 80/1221,when you were asked the question, if your wife was known by any other name, did you give the maiden name and married name both ?

Cheers


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

No, I didnt give married name as i didnt have any documents.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> 1. YES ( It’s voluntarily uploaded by the members without exception)
> 
> 2. I filled it, printed it, signed it and then scanned the entire set.
> Some only print the sign page, sign it scan it and then merge it with the other pages
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

Do we need to give KG details as well?

I have filled it and kept it now for both myself and wife. Wondering if I need to furnish those and if not if it's going to impact the whole process.

I have disclosed our employment details graduation details family details and such.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> No, I didnt give married name as i didnt have any documents.


I think, You may have to provide an Affidavit for *Name Variation/Change* for your spouse. You could get it done with any Notary Agent. They usually have the content available with them.


----------



## cm1005 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi All, am new to the forum as well as process and have a query re document submission to CPA for education assessment. Do I need to get all the documents notarized?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Do we need to give KG details as well?
> 
> ...


Adding to this, unemployment evidence is required?? what kind of evidence is to be provided ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Adding to this, unemployment evidence is required?? what kind of evidence is to be provided ?


Say for example, you have a long gap between two employments for pursuing higher studies, for being on sabbatical, etc

The relevant documentary proof would need to be provided.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Say for example, you have a long gap between two employments for pursuing higher studies, for being on sabbatical, etc
> 
> The relevant documentary proof would need to be provided.


I was unemployed for the below duration.

From KG to Graduation 1989-2008
There was a 6 months gap between my graduation and Job. April 2008 to Dec 2008.
Off course was under the support of parents, what evidence is to be provided. 

I was under 3 months paid maternity leave, Did not extend,or take any sabbatical. 
Nor there is any gap between my employments. 

Please let me know what proof should I be submitting in this case.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> No, I didnt give married name as i didnt have any documents.


You will need a marriage certificate 

Are you planning to get one ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Do we need to give KG details as well?
> 
> ...


It’s all a question of what is available, and how much time you are willing to spend on documentation 

I had all records so I gave
Most members from what I understand just write a single line for entire age till they complete class XII
They start giving details only from college

It is decision only you can take

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cm1005 said:


> Hi All, am new to the forum as well as process and have a query re document submission to CPA for education assessment. Do I need to get all the documents notarized?


No idea about the process for CPA assessment 
There is an active thread on the forum for Accountants, and if you post on that, I am sure you will get a good response

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Adding to this, unemployment evidence is required?? what kind of evidence is to be provided ?


Which period unemployment evidence are you talking about

If it is before you started working, I just wrote my parents supported me

If you had any breaks between 2 jobs, then you may have to show evidence how you supported yourself without an income

The evidence can be a bank statement showing your savings from the previous job 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I was unemployed for the below duration.
> 
> From KG to Graduation 1989-2008
> There was a 6 months gap between my graduation and Job. April 2008 to Dec 2008.
> ...


Till the 1st job, I also showed my parents supported me.
I was not asked for any evidence, and I don’t think you would also be asked

The maternity leave was also paid , so that is also taken care of

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Which period unemployment evidence are you talking about
> 
> If it is before you started working, I just wrote my parents supported me
> 
> ...


i had gaps 2 times in my career, both were 1 year long. First one was at a very initial stage of my job where i didnt had much savings, so my parents supported me. Second time was also for 1year but this time i had savings in bank. Shall i just mention the reason for 1st one and provide bank statement for 2nd?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> i had gaps 2 times in my career, both were 1 year long. First one was at a very initial stage of my job where i didnt had much savings, so my parents supported me. Second time was also for 1year but this time i had savings in bank. Shall i just mention the reason for 1st one and provide bank statement for 2nd?


You have to mention that you were employed in both the cases
Just write parents supported me for first and supported myself from savings from the job for the 2nd one

You can also give short detail of what you did during these 2 breaks to keep yourself busy, like acquiring new skills or whatever you actually did

I would not upload the evidence, unless asked by the CO specifically 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to mention that you were employed in both the cases
> Just write parents supported me for first and supported myself from savings from the job for the 2nd one
> 
> You can also give short detail of what you did during these 2 breaks to keep yourself busy, like acquiring new skills or whatever you actually did
> ...


So do i need to explain in detail as to why i took those breaks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> So do i need to explain in detail as to why i took those breaks.


If you have a logical and credible explanation, then no harm in giving it

As I never had any break , so I did not have to give it

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you have a logical and credible explanation, then no harm in giving it
> 
> As I never had any break , so I did not have to give it
> 
> Cheers


ok. thanks


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Team,

The reference letters i used for my ACS were dated June 2017.

I have Just received my ITA this April 2018.

Do I require a new reference letter for application submission? or can i use the initial letters

The company name has also changed due to merger, I have the newspaper publication for this



I have bank statements, payslips, promotion letters to back it up to support continuous employment 



P:S My designation, role and duties is the same ,since my +ve ACS assessment outcome


Kindly assist here because it gonna be difficult getting a fresh reference from current HR


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I have already uploaded my marriage certificate. But i have not mentioned in her forms 1221 and form 80... Will it be ok if I update forms and upload it again? Its already almost 70 days from documents upload. what do you recommend? 

Ash


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I think, You may have to provide an Affidavit for *Name Variation/Change* for your spouse. You could get it done with any Notary Agent. They usually have the content available with them.


Thanks for your reply... I am currently in Australia on 457. If you have content I can get in attested here from JP.

Ash


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You will need a marriage certificate
> 
> Are you planning to get one ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

I have already uploaded my marriage certificate. But i have not mentioned in her forms 1221 and form 80... Will it be ok if I update forms and upload it again? Its already almost 70 days from documents upload. what do you recommend? 

Ash


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dooralpha said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> The reference letters i used for my ACS were dated June 2017.
> 
> ...


Did you claim points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have already uploaded my marriage certificate. But i have not mentioned in her forms 1221 and form 80... Will it be ok if I update forms and upload it again? Its already almost 70 days from documents upload. what do you recommend?
> 
> Ash


Please give the reference to the post you are talking about

Cheers


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Newbienz ,

Original post #1816 (permalink)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have already uploaded my marriage certificate. But i have not mentioned in her forms 1221 and form 80... Will it be ok if I update forms and upload it again? Its already almost 70 days from documents upload. what do you recommend?
> 
> Ash


I can understand what you have done in the Form 80 and 1221 for your spouse

What name have you filled for her ?
When asked the question if she was known by any other name, what answer did you give ?

Cheers


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I can understand what you have done in the Form 80 and 1221 for your spouse
> 
> What name have you filled for her ?
> When asked the question if she was known by any other name, what answer did you give ?
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

I filled her original name as her all documents are with her original name.
I didnt fill anything for question if she was known by any other name.

Thanks,
Ash


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I filled her original name as her all documents are with her original name.
> I didnt fill anything for question if she was known by any other name.
> ...


So only your child birth certificate has her married name ?
In the marriage certificate also she did not change her maiden name to married name ?

Cheers


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> So only your child birth certificate has her married name ?
> In the marriage certificate also she did not change her maiden name to married name ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

Yes only in my son's birth certificate & passport she has married name. 
Rest all documents including marriage certificate she has her original name.
Also my son is got 457 on same documents... what is your expert comment.... i just want to avoid CO contact, expect direct grant.

Thanks,
Ash


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I have already completed 2 years in Australia and will be completing 3rd year by end of this calendar year.

I have already cleared ACS and that is valid till April 2019.Now, after completing 3 years, do I need to again get my ACS assessed to claim 3 years in Australia points?

Moreover, I went on leaves to India for couple of weeks last and this year also i may go on leave. Are these leaves should be deducted for the 3 years calculation? In other news words, do I need to be in Australia for 365*3 days to claim that I am in Australia? Or couple of weeks of leave (together the total leaves can be 2-3 months) here and there is still OK to claim that points? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Yes only in my son's birth certificate & passport she has married name.
> Rest all documents including marriage certificate she has her original name.
> ...


Why you gave her married name in your sons birth certificate and passport is beyond me, when she has not used it anywhere

What you have done from Day1 has to be studied for all applications that you have done till now including your 457 so that there is no conflicting information 
I am not in a position to spend so much time on just one case and also don’t want to give an answer just superficially like prepare an affidavit and you are safe

I am sure someone else will help you out

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have already completed 2 years in Australia and will be completing 3rd year by end of this calendar year.
> 
> ...


To claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment dates requires that you fulfill certain conditions 
You should be working in the same designation, RNR, location , company and you should be able to get a current reference letter for the extended period confirming the same

If you meet all the above then with minimal risk, you need not get reassessed 
If even one of the parameters have changed, then you should get yourself reassessed to claim points for experience 

Now coming to holidays in India, it doesn’t matter as long as they were not unpaid leaves
If these leaves are a part of your salary package, then this period can be counted towards the 3 years experience 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> To claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment dates requires that you fulfill certain conditions
> You should be working in the same designation, RNR, location , company and you should be able to get a current reference letter for the extended period confirming the same
> 
> If you meet all the above then with minimal risk, you need not get reassessed
> ...


Thanks a lot Newbienz. I just have one question in your answer. You stated that reference letter for extended period. Does this mean that a HR reference letter (if required, I can submit the Payslips also) or a Statutory declaration that was submitted to claim my current employment point? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot Newbienz. I just have one question in your answer. You stated that reference letter for extended period. Does this mean that a HR reference letter (if required, I can submit the Payslips also) or a Statutory declaration that was submitted to claim my current employment point?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


The CO are insisting on Reference letter only for current employment in many cases despite having submitted valid SD accepted by ACS

It need not be issued by your HR only, it can be issued by your manager also, but it has to be on a letter head, and not as a SD

If you can’t get that, then better to get yourself reassessed 
No sense in taking risk for 500 AUD

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The CO are insisting on Reference letter only for current employment in many cases despite having submitted valid SD accepted by ACS
> 
> It need not be issued by your HR only, it can be issued by your manager also, but it has to be on a letter head, and not as a SD
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the clarification. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz, Just one more question. I have already generated HAP ID by following your advises for PR 189 visa. After that I applied for Visitor visa for my 6 months old kid. Now visitor visa CO has generated another HAPID. Both the Referral letters(one for PR and another one for Visitor visa) have their respective HAP IDs and with respective visa information. But since baby is just 6 months old, both the HAPIDs demand for medical examination(501) only. 

Now can I ask the panel doctor to upload the results for both the HAP IDs? Or how can I manage with one medical examination for both the HAP IDs.? Please clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz, Just one more question. I have already generated HAP ID by following your advises for PR 189 visa. After that I applied for Visitor visa for my 6 months old kid. Now visitor visa CO has generated another HAPID. Both the Referral letters(one for PR and another one for Visitor visa) have their respective HAP IDs and with respective visa information. But since baby is just 6 months old, both the HAPIDs demand for medical examination(501) only.
> 
> Now can I ask the panel doctor to upload the results for both the HAP IDs? Or how can I manage with one medical examination for both the HAP IDs.? Please clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


The clinic would have done the test using only one HAP ID and not both as far as I can see

So ask the clinic which HAP ID under which they have uploaded the results, and use that only in all future applications 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The clinic would have done the test using only one HAP ID and not both as far as I can see
> 
> So ask the clinic which HAP ID under which they have uploaded the results, and use that only in all future applications
> 
> Cheers


Luckily the medical test is scheduled in coming week only. So now I have two letters. Can I now ask the panel doctor to use visitor visa HAPID and use the same HAPID for 189/190 later? Please let me know.

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Luckily the medical test is scheduled in coming week only. So now I have two letters. Can I now ask the panel doctor to use visitor visa HAPID and use the same HAPID for 189/190 later? Please let me know.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Use the HAP ID generated by the CO for the visitors visa
In future, use that same HAP ID for all visa applications including 189/190

Don’t show the other HAP ID at the clinic and confuse them

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Use the HAP ID generated by the CO for the visitors visa
> In future, use that same HAP ID for all visa applications including 189/190
> 
> Don’t show the other HAP ID at the clinic and confuse them
> ...


OK, Sure, thanks a lot for your quick responses. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did you claim points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date ?
> 
> Cheers


I am not claiming more exp point.

ACS result is dated August 2017..

i was Eligible for 10pts from May 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dooralpha said:


> I am not claiming more exp point.
> 
> ACS result is dated August 2017..
> 
> i was Eligible for 10pts from May 2017


You may have been eligible for 10 points from May 2017, but what did you show in the EOI ?
Did you show the experience beyond May 2017 as relevant or NON relevant?

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

How does the employment verification work?

For my current employment where I am employed bfor close to 5 years now, I got R&R from a person who is very senior in designation and I did not work with him directly at all.He still works in the same company.

For the previous employments I have payslips and experience letters issued.

Should I ask the person to expect a call or how will the verification happen?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> How does the employment verification work?
> 
> For my current employment where I am employed bfor close to 5 years now, I got R&R from a person who is very senior in designation and I did not work with him directly at all.He still works in the same company.
> 
> ...




If at all Employment Verification happens, they would receive a call from local Australian Embassy. For India, it’s from AHC Delhi. In some cases, Their representative may also consider visiting office premises. 

I think this happens mostly in cases where Employment documents supplied seem suspicious or enough supporting documents haven’t been provided. I am not saying it will happen to you. Just saying that it may happen if they decide to do so in rare cases. 

Please read through some of the threads on this forum where people have described such experiences. 

Also, newbienz might be able to shed more info on this.


----------



## cm1005 (Mar 20, 2018)

cm1005 said:


> Hi All, am new to the forum as well as process and have a query re document submission to CPA for education assessment. Do I need to get all the documents notarized?


Guys, can someone please help answer my query?


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You may have been eligible for 10 points from May 2017, but what did you show in the EOI ?
> Did you show the experience beyond May 2017 as relevant or NON relevant?
> 
> Cheers


It is marked as relevant and the end date left blank (continuous employment)

what is the best way to approach to this.

I intend to submit my application soonest but i need to clarify everything first plus am going with you mantra of not rushing to apply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> How does the employment verification work?
> 
> For my current employment where I am employed bfor close to 5 years now, I got R&R from a person who is very senior in designation and I did not work with him directly at all.He still works in the same company.
> 
> ...


What I have observed is that the verification is never done in a set pattern
They want to stay one step ahead of the fibbers

Now a days they are calling up the HR directly using the board line numbers picked up from the website
So if you are working for a big organisation, there is no way you can inform everyone that they may be getting a verification call

You can just inform the manager, who signed the SD , that he may get a call , in case he is called up

If you have not fibbed, then you have nothing to worry

And as Vinay said, not all applications are subjected to secondary verification 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dooralpha said:


> It is marked as relevant and the end date left blank (continuous employment)
> 
> what is the best way to approach to this.
> 
> I intend to submit my application soonest but i need to clarify everything first plus am going with you mantra of not rushing to apply


If you have marked an employment as relevant, that means that you are claiming points for the experience .
Just saying that you did not get additional points for this period, may not cut much ice.
The ideal thing to do would have been to mark all period beyond May 17 as NON relevant 

So you are expected to produce all the evidence required by the CO , which may include an updated reference letter, if asked

How you want to approach it now, depends on you

I have tried to warn the members so many times to not spend time in using useless trackers and instead use this time to understand how they can improve their application, but no one heeds me

Had you spent a few minutes, going through this thread or contacting me earlier, you would not have been in this soup

Cheers


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> dooralpha said:
> 
> 
> > It is marked as relevant and the end date left blank (continuous employment)
> ...


Thanks newbienz 
Now I know how to proceed

It is a sweet and sour soup.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi ,
Pls suggest where should I use offer letter and relieving letter? Under employment contract or letter/statement(business/employer)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Till the 1st job, I also showed my parents supported me.
> I was not asked for any evidence, and I don’t think you would also be asked
> 
> The maternity leave was also paid , so that is also taken care of
> ...


Thanks Newbienz, that's reliving , Almost all the documents at ready and this unemployment proof was a shock to say. Two more queries. 

1. My Son's name in birth certificate is Sai Diskhit MP , whereas in passport he is First name : Sai Dik**** and Sur name : Manikandan Purna , Will this cause any issue. I assume in my application I need to mentioned his name as per passport . 

2. Can I take my medical test with my 190 invitation and use the same if I receive 189 invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi ,
> Pls suggest where should I use offer letter and relieving letter? Under employment contract or letter/statement(business/employer)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You have to maintain uniformity across the documents you upload
There are several hundred option available if you add up the drop downs and the sub drop downs

Spend some time in assessing each option and then decide

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Thanks Newbienz, that's reliving , Almost all the documents at ready and this unemployment proof was a shock to say. Two more queries.
> 
> 1. My Son's name in birth certificate is Sai Diskhit MP , whereas in passport he is First name : Sai Dik**** and Sur name : Manikandan Purna , Will this cause any issue. I assume in my application I need to mentioned his name as per passport .
> 
> 2. Can I take my medical test with my 190 invitation and use the same if I receive 189 invite.


1. As the birth certificate does not mention the name and surname seoerately, we can safely assume it says Sai Dik**** as first name and MP as surname ?

If so, then use his passport name everywhere, but when asked if he was known by any other name, give the short version

2. Same can be used.. infact I used the one which I had done for 457

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. As the birth certificate does not mention the name and surname seoerately, we can safely assume it says Sai Dik**** as first name and MP as surname ?
> 
> If so, then use his passport name everywhere, but when asked if he was known by any other name, give the short version
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. As the birth certificate does not mention the name and surname seoerately, we can safely assume it says Sai Dik**** as first name and MP as surname ?
> 
> If so, then use his passport name everywhere, but when asked if he was known by any other name, give the short version
> 
> ...


Explore the possibility of getting the birth certificate of the child as per his passport name

It will really help him in his entire life

Cheers


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi I have a query. .. I received my ACS results last week in which they considered all my experience to be relevant from Aug 2009 to date...I had submitted statutory declarations for all my experiences...however in my current company I joined recently (October 2017) and I do not want the verification to be done there as I am sure they will not be willing to vouch for me and also I do not want them to get a hint that I am planning for a PR...so can I mark my most recent experience as not relevant in EOI and proceed...anyways I will still have 8 years of experience for 15 points based on the previous job that can be counted until August 2017............(pls keep in mind I received positive assessment for this job as well)

Just to give you context I had filed my EOI last week and received an invite....if it is possible to mark my current experience as non-relevant and proceed then I will withdraw my current EOI and file a new one...Please advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Hi I have a query. .. I received my ACS results last week in which they considered all my experience to be relevant from Aug 2009 to date...I had submitted statutory declarations for all my experiences...however in my current company I joined recently (October 2017) and I do not want the verification to be done there as I am sure they will not be willing to vouch for me and also I do not want them to get a hint that I am planning for a PR...so can I mark my most recent experience as not relevant in EOI and proceed...anyways I will still have 8 years of experience for 15 points based on the previous job that can be counted until August 2017............(pls keep in mind I received positive assessment for this job as well)
> 
> Just to give you context I had filed my EOI last week and received an invite....if it is possible to mark my current experience as non-relevant and proceed then I will withdraw my current EOI and file a new one...Please advise


You are free not to claim points for experience for the period you want, even if allowed by ACS

So you can allow this invite to lapse and then mark the current employment as NON relevant 
This EOI cannot be withdrawn till the invite lapses I,e, 60 days

Just see how how much time is left in this year and whether you are sure to get an invite again or not before taking a decision
You never know what will happen after 1st July 

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

The query is regarding EPF statements.

A couple of my employers had private provident trust, so my EPF contribution went there not in government EPF.

At the time of leaving I was given a EPF statement which had the total accumulated amount mentioned, along with credits of current quarter. These statements are computer generated and have the company logo.

What do you suggest should I go ahead and submit these? Do these work? Or will CO only consider statement from Govt EPF (this is not possible here)??

Thanks


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are free not to claim points for experience for the period you want, even if allowed by ACS
> 
> So you can allow this invite to lapse and then mark the current employment as NON relevant
> This EOI cannot be withdrawn till the invite lapses I,e, 60 days
> ...


Can't I withdraw this EOI and file a new one rightaway?because if I wait for 60 days then I think the new EOI invite if at all I receive will go to next year starting July 2018...it

Also, read on some other threads that we can fill form 1023/24 to make some rectification while filing Visa?Does it apply to job as well if we ask them to make it non relevant...does it raise extra eyebrows for CO?
I have problem with my current job verification...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi NB,
I have one query, If our designation changed after receiving outcome but company & RnR didn't changed so in that case do i need to go again for re-assessment ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> The query is regarding EPF statements.
> 
> ...


Of course they will work

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Can't I withdraw this EOI and file a new one rightaway?because if I wait for 60 days then I think the new EOI invite if at all I receive will go to next year starting July 2018...it
> 
> Also, read on some other threads that we can fill form 1023/24 to make some rectification while filing Visa?Does it apply to job as well if we ask them to make it non relevant...does it raise extra eyebrows for CO?
> I have problem with my current job verification...


The EOI is frozen now. you cannot withdraw it for 60 days from invite


I have not heard of anyone creating a new EOI while having a valid invite 

You should allow this invite to lapse and only then edit the EOI or file a new EOI

The Form 1023 is for mistakes when applying for visa, not for mistakes in the EOI
You cannot ask the CO to change the EOI

You will have to prove each and everything you have mentioned in the EOI when you got the invite.
There is no escape hatch for mistakes 

I think you should consult a reputed Australia based MARA Agent in case there is some alternative route which I may not be aware of


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Hi NB,
> I have one query, If our designation changed after receiving outcome but company & RnR didn't changed so in that case do i need to go again for re-assessment ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Can you get a reference letter from the company that this was a routine promotion and that your RNR remained the same ?

It has to be a reference letter and not a SD 

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

*Query regarding NSW invitation*

I have below query/doubt, need your help in clarifying my doubt.

I submitted the EOI initially on 29/07/2016 for 189 Visa with 60 Points.

Then I updated the EOI on 22/12/2017 for 189 Visa with 70 Points.

Further I updated the EOI on 13/03/2018 for 190 (NSW) with 75 Points. 

My EOI will get expire on 29/07/2018. ( after 2 years from submission date).

My Skill assessment was done by ACS on 20/07/2016 and is valid till 20/07/2018.

Today (12/04/2018) I got the NSW invite. So if I accept the invite, after paying 300 AUS USD and then further NSW will assess my profile and in case of successful nomination, i will receive the INVITATION in SKILL SELECT with in the period of 12 Weeks , that means, on or before 15/07/2018.

Now my doubt/query is:

By that time my EOI and ACS Expiry date will be too near, I might lost the opportunity to accept the invitation received in SKILL SELECT.

Please help me in sharing more information to clarify my doubts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> I have below query/doubt, need your help in clarifying my doubt.
> 
> I submitted the EOI initially on 29/07/2016 for 189 Visa with 60 Points.
> 
> ...


Apply to NSW without any further delay

Most applications are decided much before the 12 week deadline in 8-10 weeks

Worst come worst, even if you get the final invite by 15th July, you can easily submit the application and pay the visa fee in a couple of days
Keep the funds ready. 
You can upload the documents slowly over the next 2 weeks also safely

If I were in your shoes, I would not hesitate in submitting the application to NSW

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

At visa lodgement stage do we need to provide Funding evidence as well to support myself?
If someone has any bank loan or not enough funds at the time being in their account, will that be an issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> At visa lodgement stage do we need to provide Funding evidence as well to support myself?
> If someone has any bank loan or not enough funds at the time being in their account, will that be an issue?


I presume you are asking about 190 NSW Sponsorship application after pre invite 

Sometimes the states do ask for evidence for funds before issuing the final invite

But it is not compulsory 

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey Newbeinz - for 262112 (Security Specialist) - does NSW state sponsor? If yes, can you guide me to the link that will give me information on the requirements?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Hey Newbeinz - for 262112 (Security Specialist) - does NSW state sponsor? If yes, can you guide me to the link that will give me information on the requirements?


They do sponsor 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf

You can check the requirements also from the same website 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I presume you are asking about 190 NSW Sponsorship application after pre invite
> 
> Sometimes the states do ask for evidence for funds before issuing the final invite
> 
> ...


i was asking for during final lodgement of visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> i was asking for during final lodgement of visa.


Once you get an final invite, no funds have to be shown when lodging the 190 visa application and paying the fees

That’s is why I always ask the members to be very clear if they are talking about pre invite or final invite 

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> They do sponsor
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf
> 
> ...


Thank you - with the current scenario, I think I should try for 190. What are the drawbacks? I was anyways looking to move to Sydney under 189 as I have settling support there. Can you point out any visible drawbacks in 190 vs 189?


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Once you get an final invite, no funds have to be shown when lodging the 190 visa application and paying the fees
> 
> That’s is why I always ask the members to be very clear if they are talking about pre invite or final invite
> 
> Cheers


ok.. thanks.. and that is why i used the term Visa Lodgement which denotes final invite.. otherwise i would have said pre invite..  anyways cheers and thanks again for helping out the folks like me..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Thank you - with the current scenario, I think I should try for 190. What are the drawbacks? I was anyways looking to move to Sydney under 189 as I have settling support there. Can you point out any visible drawbacks in 190 vs 189?


If you are planning to settle in that state, then no drawbacks at all

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you are planning to settle in that state, then no drawbacks at all
> 
> Cheers


Awesome - other than the additional 300$ for processing - I dont think anything else changes. No settling funds to be shown...no difference in the documents for VISA.....right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Awesome - other than the additional 300$ for processing - I dont think anything else changes. No settling funds to be shown...no difference in the documents for VISA.....right?


NSW May ask for evidence of funds before issuing the final invite from some applicants 

Once you get the final invite, no documents required specifically for 190 which would not have been required for 189

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> NSW May ask for evidence of funds before issuing the final invite from some applicants
> 
> Once you get the final invite, no documents required specifically for 190 which would not have been required for 189
> 
> Cheers


Okay cool. If the funds are to be showcased, any idea on how much? I couldnt find anything on the website...just a ballpark?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Okay cool. If the funds are to be showcased, any idea on how much? I couldnt find anything on the website...just a ballpark?


NSW generally tends to follow VIC policies, sooner or later as far as Immigration sponsorship is concerned 

You can use this as a guideline just to be mentally prepared 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> NSW generally tends to follow VIC policies, sooner or later as far as Immigration sponsorship is concerned
> 
> You can use this as a guideline just to be mentally prepared
> 
> ...


Thanks! Looks like I will have to wait for 189 then! Lol - three of us will need to show a loooottttt of cash to move under 190!!!!!


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

*Document uploaded in wrong section*

Hi Newbienz,

I submitted my 189 application on 28 Oct 2017, CO contact was on 10 Jan 2018. 
The CO requested one additional document for my girlfriend (proof of Functional English) and one for myself (additonal payslips).

I recently found out that my agent uploaded the payslips in the section of my girlfriend and not in my section. She said the reason was that the max. number of documents was already reached in my section, so no further documents could be uploaded there. 
Now I'm a bit worried that the CO might not find my payslips which could delay the grant, even though my agent says it's fine.

Do you think it can hurt if I write an e-mail to the CO pointing out in which section the payslips were uploaded? Or do you have any other tip?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

danielo said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I submitted my 189 application on 28 Oct 2017, CO contact was on 10 Jan 2018.
> The CO requested one additional document for my girlfriend (proof of Functional English) and one for myself (additonal payslips).
> ...


What you can do is to attach the payslips in a email and send it to the CO
Make sure that you don’t zip the folder 
Inform him politely that as you have already exhausted your documents uploading limit, you are attaching the same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Thanks! Looks like I will have to wait for 189 then! Lol - three of us will need to show a loooottttt of cash to move under 190!!!!!


NSW May not ask 

If you get a pre invite, you should gamble 300 AUD
You have nothing else to lose 

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

I think i will have to reattach two work reference letters.

Have noticed that they open up fine in Adobe desktop, but when trying to open them up in Google Chrome its pathetic, some parts are not even readable. Seems the scanner which i used for these was not good enough. May be doc will not open up properly for CO too.

I am planning to name them as ***(Reattached_With_Improved_Scan_Quality)_WorkRef_Letter.pdf

The only drawback i see this takes my doc count to 55 :-(, but having known the issue i think better reattach and hope for a Direct Grant.

Please share your valuable inputs, Could you let me know whether this is advisable or not?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> I think i will have to reattach two work reference letters.
> 
> ...


Why in the world will the CO open the PDF document in google chrome ?


He should open them in Adobe reader only 

As long as they are perfectly clear and legible in Adobe reader, I would not upload the documents again

Stop being paranoid

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Why in the world will the CO open the PDF document in google chrome ?
> 
> 
> He should open them in Adobe reader only
> ...


In Adobe pdf too, its messed up sometimes (its intermittent), one has to click around to get things back to normal.

Think its better to reattach. 

Whats your view on the file naming : ***(Reattached_with_Improved_Scan_Quality)_WorkRef_Letter.pdf??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> In Adobe pdf too, its messed up sometimes (its intermittent), one has to click around to get things back to normal.
> 
> Think its better to reattach.
> 
> Whats your view on the file naming : ***(Reattached_with_Improved_Scan_Quality)_WorkRef_Letter.pdf??


You cannot have such a big file name
Just add ver 2 or something like that to the original file name

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Government's immigration tweak sees overseas Asians out, integrated Kiwis in - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

What wil be the implications of this next year?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Government's immigration tweak sees overseas Asians out, integrated Kiwis in - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> What wil be the implications of this next year?


This has already reduced the 189 invites to 300 per round from 1000

If they reduce the number of place also below 44,000 then no one below 75 points can hope to be invited as the invites will be reduced further per round

Let’s wait and watch how it finally unfolds

Moreover, there is nothing that the member can do about it


Cheers


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

If i Update my Eoi with some information, but does not change the Overall Points, does it change my DoE ?
Please help Urgent. 
It seems that ACS deducted 2 yrs of my experience, but i did not understood the term 
*The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.* So i have to mark experience before Nov 2009 as non relevant. 
However it will not change my overall points because i have still more than 8 yrs experience after Nov 2009.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> If i Update my Eoi with some information, but does not change the Overall Points, does it change my DoE ?
> 
> Please help Urgent.
> 
> ...




DOE doesn’t change if there aren’t any changes in points. You have to mark your employment as non relevant till November and can claim points only starting December 1st.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

JasonUC said:


> DOE doesn’t change if there aren’t any changes in points. You have to mark your employment as non relevant till November and can claim points only starting December 1st.


Thanks,
Yes i filled and Updated EoI the Split way referring to below thread.

Mentioning Skilled Experience in EOI
*** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2018 ***

Company A - Nov 2005 ~ May 2008 - "Not Relevant"
*Company B - Jun 2008 ~ Nov 2009 - "Not Relevant"
Company B - Dec 2009 ~ - "Relevant"*

No change in points claimed, so no change in DoE.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Thanks,
> Yes i filled and Updated EoI the Split way referring to below thread.
> 
> Mentioning Skilled Experience in EOI
> ...


Absolutely correct process 
I hope you are not claiming points for experience beyond ACS assessment date ?

Cheers


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Absolutely correct process
> I hope you are not claiming points for experience beyond ACS assessment date ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, Nov 2009 to till Date relevant experience. 
Nov 2005 to Oct 2009 Non relevant Experience.
I reduced 4 Years of experience from total , still remaining is more than 8 years so Still getting 15 Points after updating EoI, Hence no change in DoE.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Yes, Nov 2009 to till Date relevant experience.
> Nov 2005 to Oct 2009 Non relevant Experience.
> I reduced 4 Years of experience from total , still remaining is more than 8 years so Still getting 15 Points after updating EoI, Hence no change in DoE.


You are not understanding what I am saying

Please read carefully what I am asking

Cheers


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

newbienz said:


> You are not understanding what I am saying
> 
> Please read carefully what I am asking
> 
> Cheers


No I am not claiming experience beyond ACS Specified date that is Nov 2009.
ACS Says in its result letter 
*The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*

So i Marked the experience prior to Nov 2009 as NO in the Skill Select.

*Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? NO*

In order to Do this i Split the Experience with a company which was from 10/08 ‐ 06/10 in to 2 Parts, 10/08 ‐ 10/09 and 11/09 - 06/10
And i filled in skill select as *related to the nominated occupation? Yes only for the second part 11/09 - 06/10 .* 

All other experience from 06/10 onward till date is Marked as Yes for related to the nominated occupation.

Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) is left Blank for the current company.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> No I am not claiming experience beyond ACS Specified date that is Nov 2009.
> ACS Says in its result letter
> *The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> 
> ...


When did you get yourself assessed by ACS ?

I am asking FOR THE PERIOD after that , not what is mentioned in the assessment letter

Cheers


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

newbienz said:


> When did you get yourself assessed by ACS ?
> 
> I am asking FOR THE PERIOD after that , not what is mentioned in the assessment letter
> 
> Cheers


ACS submitted 30th Jan 18 | ACS Result 13 Mar 18

Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) is left Blank for the current company so no over-claiming on that part.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> ACS submitted 30th Jan 18 | ACS Result 13 Mar 18
> 
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) is left Blank for the current company so no over-claiming on that part.


Good for you

I give up

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Good for you
> 
> I give up
> 
> Cheers


Newbienz,

Generally your posts are quite precise to the point but i couldnt understand what were you asking here?
Are you suggesting him to Claim points only until the ACS has assessed his experience(most probably until this month)? but as he has already mentioned that he is going to leave the ToDate as blank for current employer..That all seems correct to me.

Hope to understand your point of view.

Cheers.


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Newbienz,

I have already lodged my visa application on Jan 2018 and awaiting for a decision.
I submitted the form 80 and 1221 during the time of lodgement.

Recently I joined a new company.
I will be updating the department on this change. 

My question is should I upload another version of the Form 80 and 1221 with latest company information?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Good for you
> 
> I give up
> 
> Cheers


@newbienz : You are a senior member and all you Posts are quiet informative and helpful to all PR aspirants. I did not understood your Question and i am still at doubt if i have filled Eoi in right way or not. All i want is to fix my EoI Application before the invite round that might happen tomorrow night.
Thanks a lot for your inputs.


----------



## Trupti16 (Feb 8, 2018)

@newbienz & few other expert members
I am not sure if this is the right thread to post my query, please guide me incase it's a wong thread.I am applying for Visa 190
1) I have 11 years of work experience however Vetassess has just considered my 1 year of experience 😞 as a customer service manager & gave a positive assessment.
2 ) Basis my Age & Qualifications I have got 40 points till now ( work experience 0 points)
3) I will be giving my IELTS on this Saturday - studying really hard for 8 band so tht I atleast get 20 more points. 
4) I am individual migrator 
My question : 
1) how easy / difficult it looks for getting invite basis the above background & the current scenarios at Australia
2) Do I need to share my Balance 10 years of experience at the EOI stage.
3) any other finer points I need to consider to make my case more strong.

Cheers!
Trupti


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

My Health Assessment says:

*"Health clearance provided – no action required"*

is this the way of saying.. all clear


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

addy101 said:


> My Health Assessment says:
> 
> *"Health clearance provided – no action required"*
> 
> is this the way of saying.. all clear


Yes. You are good to go


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

lingling said:


> Yes. You are good to go


 cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted application and paid fees for NSW pre-invite on 14/04/2018. Can we track this pre-invite processing anywhere after submission. Could you please help me with the next steps and what all documents do we need to keep ready for medical , police verification and Visa processing?


----------



## rajesh_d (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes, I would recommend that you submit a new version of Form 80 and Form 1221. My reasoning is that these two documents were never a mandatory document but we are proactively submitting it before the CO asks us. Therefore, it is our responsibility to ensure that any change in details is reflected in these forms by uploading the updated information.



JHubble said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have already lodged my visa application on Jan 2018 and awaiting for a decision.
> I submitted the form 80 and 1221 during the time of lodgement.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Newbienz,
> 
> Generally your posts are quite precise to the point but i couldnt understand what were you asking here?
> Are you suggesting him to Claim points only until the ACS has assessed his experience(most probably until this month)? but as he has already mentioned that he is going to leave the ToDate as blank for current employer..That all seems correct to me.
> ...


You cannot continue to Claim points for experience merrily for the period after the ACS assessment is complete

You have to make sure that nothing has changed after the assessment has Been done
I have given the points which have to be taken into account when determining the same in my opening post
You can go through the same



I have tried to warn the members again and again, but nobody cares to listen
Maybe I am paranoid 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JHubble said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have already lodged my visa application on Jan 2018 and awaiting for a decision.
> I submitted the form 80 and 1221 during the time of lodgement.
> ...


Not required 

Give all the details that you would like to give in the same form presumably form 1022 which you are going to use

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Trupti16 said:


> @newbienz & few other expert members
> I am not sure if this is the right thread to post my query, please guide me incase it's a wong thread.I am applying for Visa 190
> 1) I have 11 years of work experience however Vetassess has just considered my 1 year of experience 😞 as a customer service manager & gave a positive assessment.
> 2 ) Basis my Age & Qualifications I have got 40 points till now ( work experience 0 points)
> ...


Sorry 

I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> @newbienz : You are a senior member and all you Posts are quiet informative and helpful to all PR aspirants. I did not understood your Question and i am still at doubt if i have filled Eoi in right way or not. All i want is to fix my EoI Application before the invite round that might happen tomorrow night.
> Thanks a lot for your inputs.


STOP claiming points for experience immediately from the date you have got your ACS assessment 

I presume you have already got 8 years experience allowed by ACS on that date

So close the relevant entry on that date and create a new one from that next date and leave that TO DATE blank but mark it non relevant 
Now you don’t have to keep track of any RNR change, promotion transfer etc.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> My Health Assessment says:
> 
> *"Health clearance provided – no action required"*
> 
> is this the way of saying.. all clear


YUP

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted application and paid fees for NSW pre-invite on 14/04/2018. Can we track this pre-invite processing anywhere after submission. Could you please help me with the next steps and what all documents do we need to keep ready for medical , police verification and Visa processing?


No idea if it is trackable or not

Medicals, only passport and maybe photos..ask the clinic.

Police verification documents depends on where your passport was issued and where you will be applying 
You can check the list at the PSK website

For visa application, the department list is quite exhaustive.
You can use that as a template and add and remove as per your personal circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Trupti16 said:


> @newbienz & few other expert members
> I am not sure if this is the right thread to post my query, please guide me incase it's a wong thread.I am applying for Visa 190
> 1) I have 11 years of work experience however Vetassess has just considered my 1 year of experience 😞 as a customer service manager & gave a positive assessment.
> 2 ) Basis my Age & Qualifications I have got 40 points till now ( work experience 0 points)
> ...


But there is no requirement to assess your working experience. They require to assess only your skills.

You can claim points for working experience as long as you have reference letters from employers with job responsibilities that match ANZSCO description. 

Give your reference letters directly to officer and let them to assess. 

VETASSESS always do that. So irritating. 

Please anyone correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh_d said:


> Yes, I would recommend that you submit a new version of Form 80 and Form 1221. My reasoning is that these two documents were never a mandatory document but we are proactively submitting it before the CO asks us. Therefore, it is our responsibility to ensure that any change in details is reflected in these forms by uploading the updated information.


2 sets of the same documents would only confuse the CO and achieve nothing 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tanya19850011 said:


> But there is no requirement to assess your working experience. They require to assess only your skills.
> 
> You can claim points for working experience as long as you have reference letters from employers with job responsibilities that match ANZSCO description.
> 
> ...


No idea how VETASSESS operates

But be very careful for claiming points for experience beyond that is allowed in the assessment letter as is being advised here, as if it is wrong, the consequences can be brutal

So do recheck


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No idea how VETASSESS operates
> 
> But be very careful for claiming points for experience beyond that is allowed in the assessment letter as is being advised here, as if it is wrong, the consequences can be brutal
> 
> So do recheck


I did not advice to do that. i just said that it is not obligation to do experience assessment. 
Lets officer to decide how many years they will assess if you do not happy with VETASSESS estimation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tanya19850011 said:


> I did not advice to do that. i just said that it is not obligation to do experience assessment.
> Lets officer to decide how many years they will assess if you do not happy with VETASSESS estimation.


You have to claim points before hand for experience in the EOI 
You will get the invite based on that

You cannot leave it blank and ask the CO to assess it for you
So either you claim for 1 year or the entire 11 years in this case

So I don’t understand what you are suggesting the member to do

Cheers


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have to claim points before hand for experience in the EOI
> You will get the invite based on that
> 
> You cannot leave it blank and ask the CO to assess it for you
> ...



Sure, you are right. Sorry for being not clear 

Firstly, go to ANZSCO website and compare the responsibilities for your code with those in your reference letters. If 50% or more are similar than claim points for experience.

Secondly, the number of points to claim and the number of years is another question.

There are several points to mention:
1. experience should be after completing degree. If you worked during your study it is not countable.
2. they give :

5 points for 3-4 years of overseas experience
10 points for 5-7 years
15 points for 8-10 years. 

So the member has 11 years. It depends on him how many years he wants to claim. He must decide based on his documents (ref letters, pay slips - if they reliable and relevant). Can he prove that he worked there and performed duties mentioned in ANZSCO? 

There is always a risk then you claim your points for experience and did not give them experience assessment from authority but for some of us sometimes there is no other way and only to risk. Maybe luck will be on your side and officer will have different opinion and assess 5-10 years. 

good luck.

Cheers


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

newbienz said:


> STOP claiming points for experience immediately from the date you have got your ACS assessment
> 
> I presume you have already got 8 years experience allowed by ACS on that date
> 
> ...


Yes i have already got 8 years relevant experience allowed by ACS on the ACS Skill assessment result date i.e 15 March. After that there is no change in my company, Designation , roles and responsibility etc. (except salary change from 1st April).

Do i still need to split my current company Experience in 2 parts, till Assessment date and after assessment date?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Yes i have already got 8 years relevant experience allowed by ACS on the ACS Skill assessment result date i.e 15 March. After that there is no change in my company, Designation , roles and responsibility etc. (except salary change from 1st April).
> 
> Do i still need to split my current company Experience in 2 parts, till Assessment date and after assessment date?


As far as I am aware, it's NOT necessary to do (split) so as your company,job role and designation have not changed.
I read the same information in various threads before.
Most of members have been doing the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Yes i have already got 8 years relevant experience allowed by ACS on the ACS Skill assessment result date i.e 15 March. After that there is no change in my company, Designation , roles and responsibility etc. (except salary change from 1st April).
> 
> Do i still need to split my current company Experience in 2 parts, till Assessment date and after assessment date?


It s your choice

I have given you the advantages you get by splitting it

I have nothing more to add

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

ANSZO code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age - 31 (Will be 32 years in July 2018)

ACS - 20/07/2016

Total - 75. (65+ 5 (Partner Skills) +5(NSW) )

EOI submitted initially for 189 with (60 points) on 29/07/2016
Then updated as below:
189 EOI (70 points) - updated on 22/12/2017 
190 EOI (75 points) - NSW updated on 13/03/2018

ACS expiry - 20/07/2018
EOI expiry - 29/07/2018

Pre Invite - 12/04/2018
Applied - 14/04/2018

My query is regarding ACS expiry and EOI expiry in July 2018. As per NSW pre-invite , after applying further NSW will assess my profile and in case of successful nomination, i will receive the INVITATION in SKILL SELECT with in the period of 12 Weeks , that means, on or before 15/07/2018.

By that time my EOI and ACS Expiry date will be too near. Could you please help me if someone has faced similar scenario. How will skillselect accept the EOI if it is expired during VISA processing or in between the process as the we have to submit visa docs in 60 days . Similar is the situation with ACS. If I will apply for ACS again in July, can I update it later during Visa processing or the intermediate stages?

What is the time period to accept the invitation in skill select ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> ANSZO code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Age - 31 (Will be 32 years in July 2018)
> 
> ACS - 20/07/2016
> ...


If I remember correctly, you have already asked this question

Anyways, your ACS expires on 20/07/18 and even in worst case you should have your invite from NSW by 15/07


Once you get the invite, your EOI gets frozen
So whether your ACS expires after that , it’s immaterial

The validity of the invite is 60 days

But I am not sure what happens if the EOI itself is expiring within the validity of the Invite 

Anyways, if I were in your shoes, I would not take a risk and submit my application before 29/07

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I remember correctly, you have already asked this question
> 
> Anyways, your ACS expires on 20/07/18 and even in worst case you should have your invite from NSW by 15/07
> 
> ...



Thanks for the prompt response. I am clear about ACS now.
One doubt is to submit application , do we need to submit all the docs ( like PCC, spouse, child documents and all). Or can we accept the invite in skill select and then these things can be done later with in 60 days time period , please help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. I am clear about ACS now.
> One doubt is to submit application , do we need to submit all the docs ( like PCC, spouse, child documents and all). Or can we accept the invite in skill select and then these things can be done later with in 60 days time period , please help


You just have to submit the application initially 
That’s all data based.
It is just a repetition of the EOI data
Then you pay the visa fees

Then you can easily study all the options for documents uploading and upload them within 2 weeks to be safe
Technically there is no time limit for uploading documents, but the members consider the 2 weeks to be safe

Cheers


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

I have lodged my 189 Visa on 29th Jan 2018. I have attached as many proofs as i can but now i have collected all my payslips for the tenure for which i am claiming my work experience.

Is it necessary to get them all attested or notarized ?? they are all elecronic payslips provided by the company and i am unable to understand if these have to be notarized


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

I have lodged my 189 Visa on 29th Jan 2018. I have attached as many proofs as i can but now i have collected all my payslips for the tenure for which i am claiming my work experience.

Is it necessary to get them all attested or notarized ?? they are all electronic payslips provided by the company and i am unable to understand if these have to be notarized


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> I have lodged my 189 Visa on 29th Jan 2018. I have attached as many proofs as i can but now i have collected all my payslips for the tenure for which i am claiming my work experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it necessary to get them all attested or notarized ?? they are all elecronic payslips provided by the company and i am unable to understand if these have to be notarized




Notary Attestation is not required


----------



## Trupti16 (Feb 8, 2018)

tanya19850011 said:


> But there is no requirement to assess your working experience. They require to assess only your skills.
> 
> You can claim points for working experience as long as you have reference letters from employers with job responsibilities that match ANZSCO description.
> 
> ...


Vetassess has already given me positive outcome but considered only 1 years skill set. Unfortunately none of my previous organisation were ready to give reference letter matching ANZCO code for the 11 years skill set. So experts out here.. should I again put it for reassessment with Vetassess or try to bank on IELTS score now. With newbizen stating that he can predict no chances.. I m all the more scared . Have already invested lot of money on this already & efforts too. Should I file for 487 temporary visa. I m getting confused. Kindly assist


----------



## Trupti16 (Feb 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Sorry
> 
> I don’t predict invites
> 
> Cheers


Kindly assist how do I make my case stronger.. your reply is a hard reality bite


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> I have lodged my 189 Visa on 29th Jan 2018. I have attached as many proofs as i can but now i have collected all my payslips for the tenure for which i am claiming my work experience.
> 
> Is it necessary to get them all attested or notarized ?? they are all electronic payslips provided by the company and i am unable to understand if these have to be notarized


Do we need payslips of all the months for every organisation or last 6 months from previous organisations will do?


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You just have to submit the application initially
> Nebeinz - I already have 189 EOI in the queue. If i apply for 190 and get a pre-invite...and then the invite - will 189 be invalidated? Can I still get a 189 invite as my number in the queue is up? Do i get to decide which visa I should file - 189 or 190 assuming I will get both invites?


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Nebienz- I already have 189 EOI in the queue. If i apply for 190 and get a pre-invite...and then the invite - will 189 be invalidated? Can I still get a 189 invite as my number in the queue is up? Do i get to decide which visa I should file - 189 or 190 assuming I will get both invites?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

What kind of documents usually we need to submit after getting 189/190 invite ?
Which documents usually CO demand ?

Thanks


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

swatee25 said:


> Nebienz- I already have 189 EOI in the queue. If i apply for 190 and get a pre-invite...and then the invite - will 189 be invalidated? Can I still get a 189 invite as my number in the queue is up? Do i get to decide which visa I should file - 189 or 190 assuming I will get both invites?


If you have a single EOI for both then yes your EOI will freeze and you won't receive an invitation for 189 until the previous invite expires.
Like most members do, you can create two separate EOIs, one for 189 and other for 190.

Cheers.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You just have to submit the application initially
> That’s all data based.
> It is just a repetition of the EOI data
> Then you pay the visa fees
> ...





ajay_ghale said:


> If you have a single EOI for both then yes your EOI will freeze and you won't receive an invitation for 189 until the previous invite expires.
> Like most members do, you can create two separate EOIs, one for 189 and other for 190.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Ajay. I am in queue for 189 since December. If nothing moves, I plan to fill 190 separately for NSW. So I will (hopfeully) get an invite for 189 and 190 as well. and then I can choose right?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

swatee25 said:


> Thanks Ajay. I am in queue for 189 since December. If nothing moves, I plan to fill 190 separately for NSW. So I will (hopfeully) get an invite for 189 and 190 as well. and then I can choose right?


Depends on how much your points are and how long you are ready to wait.
If your points are 70+, I reckon you should get an invite soon else I would start the 190 process for sure.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> I have lodged my 189 Visa on 29th Jan 2018. I have attached as many proofs as i can but now i have collected all my payslips for the tenure for which i am claiming my work experience.
> 
> Is it necessary to get them all attested or notarized ?? they are all elecronic payslips provided by the company and i am unable to understand if these have to be notarized


I uploaded all the electronic payslips as it is

Just merge them as necessary

I faced no problems 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Do we need payslips of all the months for every organisation or last 6 months from previous organisations will do?


Try to give as much evidence as you can

If some are missing, you can’t help it

It all depends on the overall evidence you are providing, and payslips are just one of them

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Trupti16 said:


> Vetassess has already given me positive outcome but considered only 1 years skill set. Unfortunately none of my previous organisation were ready to give reference letter matching ANZCO code for the 11 years skill set. So experts out here.. should I again put it for reassessment with Vetassess or try to bank on IELTS score now. With newbizen stating that he can predict no chances.. I m all the more scared . Have already invested lot of money on this already & efforts too. Should I file for 487 temporary visa. I m getting confused. Kindly assist


In that case I would recommend that you take a consultation with an Australian based MARA agent specifically for claiming this experience 

They may charge some fees, but you will clearly know where you stand
You can book a 15/30 minute Skype consultation 

Iscah is one MARA agency which comes to mind, but please do your own due diligence 
I only know their name as they are active on the forum

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > You just have to submit the application initially
> ...


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello NB, 

Hope your are doing well.

I have a query, I am in process of lodging visa application, a day before it, we come to know that my wife is 4 weeks pregnant, so as of now I hold the application process. 

Deadline for visa application is expiring on 27 May 2018, how shall I proceed for visa from now, one thing is clear with me I am not opting for baby birth in Australia, since no close relatives.

I appreciate your help for understanding the next move.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Try to give as much evidence as you can
> 
> If some are missing, you can’t help it
> 
> ...


I have asked similar question in another thread and one of them has replied saying uploading too many documents will make my application complex and i will receive an Immi commencement letter because of which processing would take more than 6 months.
If we get Immi Commencement email...the grant takes longer ?? like more than 6 months ?? i was just thinking of uploading..payslips bankstatements and old passport copies(non blank pages) ?? will it make my case complex?? and does the last uploaded date have an impact on the application being picked ?? sorry if it is too many questions in one reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> What kind of documents usually we need to submit after getting 189/190 invite ?
> Which documents usually CO demand ?
> 
> Thanks


See the list of documents required to be uploaded on the DHA website

It’s quite exhaustive and sufficient 

If you still want to be spoon fed, a lot of members have posted their own list of documents they uploaded
You may search them and use

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Hope your are doing well.
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I wouldn’t let the invite expire
You never know what the rules would be tomorrow 

Just apply normally, and when CO asks for spouse medicals, inform him of your wife pregnancy and he will keep the application on hold till the child is born

After the child is born, you can restart the visa process and get the PR for the new born child also simultaneously 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> I have asked similar question in another thread and one of them has replied saying uploading too many documents will make my application complex and i will receive an Immi commencement letter because of which processing would take more than 6 months.
> If we get Immi Commencement email...the grant takes longer ?? like more than 6 months ?? i was just thinking of uploading..payslips bankstatements and old passport copies(non blank pages) ?? will it make my case complex?? and does the last uploaded date have an impact on the application being picked ?? sorry if it is too many questions in one reply


I can tell you what I did

I uploaded each and every one of my 
payslips, 
PF deductions, 
bank statements, 
job offer letters,
job relieving letters, 
tax assessment, 
promotion letters, 
commendation letters 
SD/ Reference letters
and what not for my entire career

I have not missed a single document since I started working,and I uploaded all of them
But I made sure that I merged them and collated them in a such a ways that the CO could see it and understand it

I did not even make a differentiation between relevant and non relevant periods also and uploaded the same level of documents for both 

And yet I got my grant within 15 days from the day I finished uploading

My case was very complicated as I have worked for several employers spread over several continents 

It is upto you whom you want to follow

Cheers


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I wouldn’t let the invite expire
> 
> You never know what the rules would be tomorrow
> 
> ...




That’s for sure, in this uncertain times I will also not let the invite get expire, I will apply.

Do I need to submit my medical and pcc now or wait to get co contact asking for medical and pcc for both applicants 

And at what tile we need to inform them by uploading change of circumstances form 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> That’s for sure, in this uncertain times I will also not let the invite get expire, I will apply.
> 
> Do I need to submit my medical and pcc now or wait to get co contact asking for medical and pcc for both applicants
> 
> ...


You can submit complete set of documents s for all applicants except your wife medicals

Let the CO come back to you asking for wife medicals and at that point of time you can attach the pregnancy confirmation letter from the doctor and request to the CO to hold the application till the child is delivered as she cannot go for the X ray test required under medical test

Cheers


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I can tell you what I did
> 
> I uploaded each and every one of my
> payslips,
> ...



Thank you..I will upload the payslips and Bankstatements of the 2 companies that i have worked in and my wife's BankStatements as she does not have her Payslips of previous employers...Old passport copies of both..Then i think they wouldnt have too many questions remaining for me...

Thanks a ton


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can submit complete set of documents s for all applicants except your wife medicals
> 
> Let the CO come back to you asking for wife medicals and at that point of time you can attach the pregnancy confirmation letter from the doctor and request to the CO to hold the application till the child is delivered as she cannot go for the X ray test required under medical test
> 
> Cheers




Thanks for the input Sir.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> Thank you..I will upload the payslips and Bankstatements of the 2 companies that i have worked in and my wife's BankStatements as she does not have her Payslips of previous employers...Old passport copies of both..Then i think they wouldnt have too many questions remaining for me...
> 
> Thanks a ton


Are you claiming spouse points ?
If not , no evidence of spouse is required as far as employment goes

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > Do not touch your existing 189
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a ton. I will file it separately anyway. I have one small doubt - if I get 190 invite...and I file for the visa...and then I get 189 as well - can I file it and then withdraw 190?
> ...


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are you claiming spouse points ?
> If not , no evidence of spouse is required as far as employment goes
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I have claimed my spouse points .

I have applied with 80 points; 
Age :30
Degree :15
Work Exp :10
PTE :20
Spouse : 5 

I have uploaded my Spouse's Skill Assessment/PTE/All employment offerletters/relieving letters/service certificates/Degree Cert+Consolidated Marks Sheet(Degree)/PF Account Statement/TAX returns/Marriage Certificate/Birth Certificate/Travel Tickets and Wedding Phototgraph.

But the ALL PAyslips and Bankstatements thing is geting me worried because of which i thought i will upload those as well.

But i heard , points will not make any difference after lodging the Visa..so 80 was high score only until ITA


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
This may have been asked before by many, however posting again as I am unable to find a relevant thread.
I lodged my 189 visa yesterday. I am claiming partner points and have most of her documents ready. However I was unable to find any document category under her name for uploading her ACS/ Work experience related documents. Could you please confirm if I need to attach ALL spouse skill assessment and work experience related documents in the 'Other' category itself? 

Many thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> Yes, I have claimed my spouse points .
> 
> I have applied with 80 points;
> Age :30
> ...


Once you have claimed spouse points, you are required to give the same level of evidence for employment as you are giving for yourself

It’s correct that points don’t matter after the application is filed 
All applications are equal and what separates them is the quality of the documents which you submit 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> This may have been asked before by many, however posting again as I am unable to find a relevant thread.
> I lodged my 189 visa yesterday. I am claiming partner points and have most of her documents ready. However I was unable to find any document category under her name for uploading her ACS/ Work experience related documents. Could you please confirm if I need to attach ALL spouse skill assessment and work experience related documents in the 'Other' category itself?
> 
> Many thanks.


I did not claim spouse points, so did not research much into what options are available 

Now I don’t have access, so can’t really help you

But look at all options carefully, and if you are sure there is nothing available, then upload under other category 

Cheers


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> This may have been asked before by many, however posting again as I am unable to find a relevant thread.
> I lodged my 189 visa yesterday. I am claiming partner points and have most of her documents ready. However I was unable to find any document category under her name for uploading her ACS/ Work experience related documents. Could you please confirm if I need to attach ALL spouse skill assessment and work experience related documents in the 'Other' category itself?
> 
> Many thanks.


I have uploaded them ALL in Other Category
Could not find anything related to Assessment/Degree/Workexperince for my wife.So i uploaded them all in other category


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I did not claim spouse points, so did not research much into what options are available
> 
> Now I don’t have access, so can’t really help you
> 
> ...


Thank you for the quick response. I will do some more research before taking a call.
I was expecting to find similar options for upload under my wife's name as well, as I am claiming points. Seems like the upload options are default for the dependants, no matter whether you are claiming points or not.


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> I have uploaded them ALL in Other Category
> Could not find anything related to Assessment/Degree/Workexperince for my wife.So i uploaded them all in other category


Ok cool, I will do the same then.
Thanks a lot for the response


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > You can, but you will not get your visa fees back
> ...


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Depends on how much your points are and how long you are ready to wait.
> If your points are 70+, I reckon you should get an invite soon else I would start the 190 process for sure.


Yes, I know. I am at 70 points for 262112 - Security Specialist. But somehow no invite yet - so I will wait for this round and then file the 190.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I have signed the health declaration form 815 for my daughter.... where I will have to report after reaching there in AUS.???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have signed the health declaration form 815 for my daughter.... where I will have to report after reaching there in AUS.???


Here you go

You are required to contact the Health Undertaking Service (HUS) when you arrive in Australia. You must make an appointment with the HUS within 4 weeks of your arrival. For information on how to contact the
HUS see www.border.gov.au/trav/visa/heal/meeting- the-health-requirement/health-undertakings

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> You are required to contact the Health Undertaking Service (HUS) when you arrive in Australia. You must make an appointment with the HUS within 4 weeks of your arrival. For information on how to contact the
> HUS see www.border.gov.au/trav/visa/heal/meeting- the-health-requirement/health-undertakings
> ...


But this time I might be going for 3 weeks for validation trip... Do I need to contact them this time also.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> But this time I might be going for 3 weeks for validation trip... Do I need to contact them this time also.


3 weeks is a long time

I am sure you can spare some time to get your child examined by the Doctor 

It will help the child also in the long run , in case the local Doctors have missed something 

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

@Newbienz - 

Have you written one or know of any "Move to Australia" article on this forum? 

I am basically looking at a detailed post which enlists the TO-DOs before and after landing in Australia. That can serve as a Ready-reckoner or a guide of sorts. 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> @Newbienz -
> 
> Have you written one or know of any "Move to Australia" article on this forum?
> 
> ...


I think there are several posts on this topic in life in Australia section

I have not posted anything as the circumstances of each member is so unique, that I doubt it helps beyond a point 

If you have any specific questions, you can always PM me

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I think there are several posts on this topic in life in Australia section
> 
> I have not posted anything as the circumstances of each member is so unique, that I doubt it helps beyond a point
> 
> ...


Alright Sure. Thanks.  

Some of the articles there confused me a little, hence the question.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Newbienz,
Need your suggestion and thoughts on this.
I have lodged 190 visa application. My wife's PCC has her post marital name having my surname which she has been using since almost a decade and which is also the name on her passport also.
I read few cases where the CO asked for PCC with maiden name. 
Is that something I too need to take care of ?
And, if so, then how to go about it ? My understanding is that PCC is only given against one's passport and hence will have the name on the passport only. How to get PCC for maiden name ?

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Need your suggestion and thoughts on this.
> I have lodged 190 visa application. My wife's PCC has her post marital name having my surname which she has been using since almost a decade and which is also the name on her passport also.
> I read few cases where the CO asked for PCC with maiden name.
> ...


It’s not possible to get it in India as far as I know

You will have to convince the CO of the same and I am sure he will understand

Cheers


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You cannot continue to Claim points for experience merrily for the period after the ACS assessment is complete
> 
> You have to make sure that nothing has changed after the assessment has Been done
> I have given the points which have to be taken into account when determining the same in my opening post
> ...




You are driving others (at least me) paranoid too. Yet again, no offense. I don’t understand why can’t one claim points beyond assessment if designation , roles and responsibilities don’t change? Just curious, would you bother to explain the reason behind it?


----------



## anjalivikram0582 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi,
I have my profile uploaded on CIC website for Canada express entry. While I wait to improve my IELTS score, I am also exploring PR process in Australia.
Could you please suggest me the process in detail, step by step to apply for PR in Australia.

Thank you so much!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*190 buffer time after invite*

Hi Experts,

Now with an outstanding round for 2613** today I am planning to apply for 190.

I have a question however. If I create an 190 EOI and If I get invite how much time will I have to decide before applying for the visa. In 189 I understand I have 60 days time.

I am primarily doing this as a back up for 189 which is looking bleak.

Your valuable inputs will help me in quick creation of 190 EOI


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Now with an outstanding round for 2613** today I am planning to apply for 190.
> 
> ...


I Suggest you can Apply for multiple EoI (At least Separate for VIC & NSW)

If you get an Pre-Invite from NSW you have 14 days to apply on NSW Website with all documents With a CV and payment of AU$ 330. Post that You may receive Final Invite (most people get Final Invite within 8 weeks) to apply for VISA sc/190 with DIBP after which process is same as 189.

For VIC the process is almost the same expect that there is no Fees to Apply for Invite.
i have felt that usually pre-invite to Invite process is easier and quicker with NSW but thats based on forum posts only .


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> I Suggest you can Apply for multiple EoI (At least Separate for VIC & NSW)
> 
> If you get an Pre-Invite from NSW you have 14 days to apply on NSW Website with all documents With a CV and payment of AU$ 330. Post that You may receive Final Invite (most people get Final Invite within 8 weeks) to apply for VISA sc/190 with DIBP after which process is same as 189.
> 
> ...


after paying 330$ can i still backout if i get 189?

what i want to know is till what point i can stay from being locked out from 189.

is 330$ mandatory to pay ?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> after paying 330$ can i still backout if i get 189?
> 
> what i want to know is till what point i can stay from being locked out from 189.
> 
> is 330$ mandatory to pay ?


You can backout , But AU$330 is non refundable. You may email them to Stop the processing or just ignore the EOI completely as it will be separate EoI. Even if you receive final invite for that EoI dont apply to DIBP. 
May be information other threads can help on exactly what to do in such case, i have seen such cases on other threads.

Payment mandatory for NSW
No payment req to apply for invite if you receive pre-invite from VIC.
Not sure abt other states


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi newbienz,

first of all, thanks for the wonderful post.

In your post you said that there are many free PTE-A study materials and links in the PTE-A forum.

However, that forum now has more than 2400 pages and it is extremely difficult to pick out materials/practice exams. Also, simply googling for PTE-A resources gives thousands of results and it is difficult to know which are really useful and which are not.

So it would be really helpful if you can give me links of resources and free exams or page numbers of the PTE-A forum, which are really useful or have helped you.
(There are so many resources out there and that makes it difficult to differentiate which are useful and which are not.)

Thanks and Regards,
R


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> You can backout , But AU$330 is non refundable. You may email them to Stop the processing or just ignore the EOI completely as it will be separate EoI. Even if you receive final invite for that EoI dont apply to DIBP.
> May be information other threads can help on exactly what to do in such case, i have seen such cases on other threads.
> 
> Payment mandatory for NSW
> ...


Thank you. I would also like to hear from others/NewBienz for below as well

So if my understanding is right below are the pointers from my view

1.I can back out even after getting a invite from the state. 

2. The first step is getting pre-invite and the next step is actual invite. Pre invite for NSW costs me 330$ which is non refundable If I back out

3.From the actual invite, I will have 60 days buffer to apply for visa - right ?

4.If I receive the invite for 189 anywhere in between I can back out right ?

5. Last but not least, If I back out in 190 after receiving an invite , Will I be able to submit new EOI again for the same state. Please take into consideration as priority answering this question since depending on 189 trend my waiting time might vary.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> You are driving others (at least me) paranoid too. Yet again, no offense. I don’t understand why can’t one claim points beyond assessment if designation , roles and responsibilities don’t change? Just curious, would you bother to explain the reason behind it?


Each reply is tailor made to a particular situation 

That member had already reached 15 points for experience and he was getting no advantage in continuing to claim points beyond experience 

So if you get no advantage, then why claim points and have to justify to CO that nothing changed

I hope now you understand

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anjalivikram0582 said:


> Hi,
> I have my profile uploaded on CIC website for Canada express entry. While I wait to improve my IELTS score, I am also exploring PR process in Australia.
> Could you please suggest me the process in detail, step by step to apply for PR in Australia.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Please go through this thread and all the links given therein



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

If you still have any specific questions, please post


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Now with an outstanding round for 2613** today I am planning to apply for 190.
> 
> ...


190 is a multi step process

You create the EOI
The state likes your EOI on preliminary basis
Then you get the Pre invite
You submit your application with all supporting evidence to the State
The state still likes the application 
They issue you the final invite 

The final invite is valid for 60 days

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rjadhav163 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> first of all, thanks for the wonderful post.
> 
> ...


If you want free material you have to work for it


Vincyf1 has posted his list
You may PM him and ask him for recommendations 
He is quite active in this thread also

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Thank you. I would also like to hear from others/NewBienz for below as well
> 
> So if my understanding is right below are the pointers from my view
> 
> ...


1. YES

2. The preinvite from NSW is free. You pay 330$ if you still want to submit your application to NSW for final invite.
You have 14 days to decide

3. That’s correct

4. If the 189 and 190 are in separate EOIs , YES

5. You can try your luck by submitting another EOI, but you may have a hard time explaining to them why you did not accept the invite the first time
The chances of getting pre invite itself would be quite bleak 

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Thank you. I would also like to hear from others/NewBienz for below as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As newbienz pointed out, it’s hard to find free PTE materials. 

One good soul though has shared some materials on his google drive. I happened to find that from Quora and used the same for my preparation. (Link Below)

https://drive.google.com/drive/mobi...dkp4Q0V5dXdDOUxnM0Z0RlhRUDZMR2M?usp=drive_web

Note that these materials are couple of years old and there have been some changes in PTE since then. Specially with scoring. 

You would also have to go through PTE GOLD videos and E2 language videos for their guidance. Do take a look at the PTE Tips I have posted on this forum. The link to the thread is in my signature.


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

rjadhav163 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pls pm me will share what I have


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey Newbienz - got the invite man. No need for 190 now! Yay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> I Suggest you can Apply for multiple EoI (At least Separate for VIC & NSW)
> 
> If you get an Pre-Invite from NSW you have 14 days to apply on NSW Website with all documents With a CV and payment of AU$ 330. Post that You may receive Final Invite (most people get Final Invite within 8 weeks) to apply for VISA sc/190 with DIBP after which process is same as 189.
> 
> ...


This is correct 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Hey Newbienz - got the invite man. No need for 190 now! Yay


Congratulations 

Spend some time in studying options available and then start uploading documents 

You may realise you will have to split or merge some files for best effect

Don’t be in a tearing hurry

Cheers


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Each reply is tailor made to a particular situation
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, that makes sense now. Take it easy!!!!

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

As per Iscah unofficial result, software engineers with 75 points were invited till 15th march and last invitation round it was 13th march, it just moved 2 days !!! That's hard to believe. Okay,, their own rules can't comment, Now My 190 visa invitation for Victoria expires on May 14th, Shall i wait for May 2nd invitation round and f i don't get , shall I proceed with 190. I don't think its wise to leave the 190 in hand and Also i don't think i will get an invite in next round. All documents are ready, Medicals are planned on 28th April.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

purnamani1 said:


> As per Iscah unofficial result, software engineers with 75 points were invited till 15th march and last invitation round it was 13th march, it just moved 2 days !!! That's hard to believe. Okay,, their own rules can't comment, Now My 190 visa invitation for Victoria expires on May 14th, Shall i wait for May 2nd invitation round and f i don't get , shall I proceed with 190. I don't think its wise to leave the 190 in hand and Also i don't think i will get an invite in next round. All documents are ready, Medicals are planned on 28th April.


What you have, dont lose that. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> As per Iscah unofficial result, software engineers with 75 points were invited till 15th march and last invitation round it was 13th march, it just moved 2 days !!! That's hard to believe. Okay,, their own rules can't comment, Now My 190 visa invitation for Victoria expires on May 14th, Shall i wait for May 2nd invitation round and f i don't get , shall I proceed with 190. I don't think its wise to leave the 190 in hand and Also i don't think i will get an invite in next round. All documents are ready, Medicals are planned on 28th April.


You have waited for 40 days.wait for another 15 days

If you don’t get the invite on 2nd May apply through the 190

You will have no regrets in case the queue beyond your date 

Keep arrangements ready for paying the visa fees as that can be a bottleneck for some applicants , as it is a substantial amount and has to be paid through a single debit/credit card

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have waited for 40 days.wait for another 15 days
> 
> If you don’t get the invite on 2nd May apply through the 190
> 
> ...


Thanks, 
I was planning to apply for Forex card to do the payment, I thought we could not use debit cards, IF we can use Debit cards that seems to be a better option for me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Thanks,
> I was planning to apply for Forex card to do the payment, I thought we could not use debit cards, IF we can use Debit cards that seems to be a better option for me.


You should have sufficient limit in the card to make the payment in a single shot

It’s nearly 3 lakhs so recheck with the bank providing the card if the card can handle it

Cheers


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a query.
I have submitted Marriage Certificate for my wife (having her maiden name on the certificate). I did not submit name change affidavit as we do not have it.
My wife's passport, Aadhaar etc have her post marital name (with my surname) only.
For her Functional English proof I have submitted letter from her school that has her maiden name.
Would there be any issue (due to absence of name-change affidavit) since the school certificate is carrying her maiden name ?
Would it help and would you advice to get a name-change certificate now in current date (with our current couple photograph on the certificate) and submit it ?

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> I have a query.
> I have submitted Marriage Certificate for my wife (having her maiden name on the certificate). I did not submit name change affidavit as we do not have it.
> My wife's passport, Aadhaar etc have her post marital name (with my surname) only.
> For her Functional English proof I have submitted letter from her school that has her maiden name.
> ...


It would be better to get a name change certificate made and kept in the current date also

Technically, the passport office should have asked you for the same before changing your wife’s maiden name to married name

The process to change name at this stage may be more difficult then what it was at the time of marriage 

However, the notary/ lawyer will advise you the process 

Cheers


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

newbienz said:


> You should have sufficient limit in the card to make the payment in a single shot
> 
> It’s nearly 3 lakhs so recheck with the bank providing the card if the card can handle it
> 
> Cheers


Hi I also have a related Query. Can i Use my Friend's Australian banks Debit card for paying AU$ 6425 to DIBP.
Does the card with which payment is being done. needs to be in the Applicant name?


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

I have a query regarding Pt.11 and 13 mentioned for the documents required for Visa processing mentioned at below link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition

If I have more than 10 years of experience, do I need to submit payslips of every six months for all the organisations? Or only current organisation payslips are required?

13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS

Do I need 26AS of all the financial years for which I am working or only current year's 26AS form or Form 16 will work?

Also , can I initiate PCC in advance if I have different current and passport address?

Do we need to upload all the documents in PDF format?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> It would be better to get a name change certificate made and kept in the current date also
> 
> Technically, the passport office should have asked you for the same before changing your wife’s maiden name to married name
> 
> ...


I remember when we went for reissue of passport due to name change for my wife and addition of spouse name for both, they only asked for marriage certificate.

So, I will get a name change certificate in current date and upload it.
I had discussed it with a lawyer and he mentioned that it has to be a regular affidavit of name change on 20 Rupees stamp paper. 
Would an affidavit suffice for name change certificate ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> I remember when we went for reissue of passport due to name change for my wife and addition of spouse name for both, they only asked for marriage certificate.
> 
> So, I will get a name change certificate in current date and upload it.
> I had discussed it with a lawyer and he mentioned that it has to be a regular affidavit of name change on 20 Rupees stamp paper.
> Would an affidavit suffice for name change certificate ?


If the notary is ready to certify the name change, then it’s good enough

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> I have a query regarding Pt.11 and 13 mentioned for the documents required for Visa processing mentioned at below link:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html
> 
> ...


Each member has his own list of documents that he has submitted
However, as each member circumstances is unique, you have to add and delete documents from that list based on your own circumstances 

Sultan is a very experienced member, so give a lot of weightage to his list

I have mentioned what documents I submitted in this post for employment evidence 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/14316634-post1962.html

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Each member has his own list of documents that he has submitted
> However, as each member circumstances is unique, you have to add and delete documents from that list based on your own circumstances
> 
> Sultan is a very experienced member, so give a lot of weightage to his list
> ...



Thanks. I have got an idea from below post:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/14316634-post1962.html

that I need to upload all the payslips and other relevant documents for my whole career.

Please help me in clarifying below doubts also:

can I initiate PCC in advance if I have different current and passport address?

Do we need to upload all the documents in PDF format?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks. I have got an idea from below post:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/14316634-post1962.html
> 
> ...


Get a PCC and be done with it
Even if it expires midway and you are asked to get it done again, no big expense

I uploaded all documents in PDF only
The department allows you several formats but I chose PDF only 
It’s the safest file format

Cheers


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Hi I also have a related Query. Can i Use my Friend's Australian banks Debit card for paying AU$ 6425 to DIBP.
> Does the card with which payment is being done. needs to be in the Applicant name?




Doesn’t matter!! I used my Dad’s card (since mine didn’t have they kind of limit ) and it went through just fine!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Hi I also have a related Query. Can i Use my Friend's Australian banks Debit card for paying AU$ 6425 to DIBP.
> Does the card with which payment is being done. needs to be in the Applicant name?


I wish i had a friend like yours

DIBP is not bothered who pays as long as they get the payment

But in a more serious note, how are you going to reimburse the amount to your friend ?

Indian income tax may raise a lot of questions on this payment if not made directly to DIBP

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

I have been thinking, seeking your advise.

See because of my UK travel for May 2012 there is NO salary credit in the bank statements i have given. This can easily raise doubts in CO mind. Why a break in employment salary credits?

I have the UK pay slip with me, how about i upload it as "CompanyName_UK_May_2012_Travel_Salary.pdf".

It was a short travel details are already provided in Form 80. The only issue is my reference letter mention India only as that was the base location.

Please just spend some time thinking over and let me know..

Thanks


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

newbienz said:


> I wish i had a friend like yours
> 
> DIBP is not bothered who pays as long as they get the payment
> 
> ...


I plan to transfer the equivalent amount to his Indian bank account in INR.

Another Question..
I am currently outside AUS and the Visa 189 application is being made from outside AUS. So if i still use a Australian Debit card will i be charged GST?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> I plan to transfer the equivalent amount to his Indian bank account in INR.
> 
> Another Question..
> I am currently outside AUS and the Visa 189 application is being made from outside AUS. So if i still use a Australian Debit card will i be charged GST?


You both will be in serious trouble

It’s a violation of the FERA act

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> I have been thinking, seeking your advise.
> 
> ...



Good enough

Is there a corresponding bank entry also available?

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Good enough
> 
> Is there a corresponding bank entry also available?
> 
> Cheers


Good point.

My account has went dormant due to inactivity. But i am chasing them to get statement some how, NO success yet :-( ...

However i have UK form p45 which is equivalent of FORM 16 in India, but its for the full FY (no mention of Month specifically). Though i do not plan to upload this.. What do you think??

The objective is to prove that i was in paid employment in May 2012 as well, salary slip will help, will add bank statement if i am able to get it..

Kindly share your views..


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Good enough
> ...


Just checked the figures on p45 match exactly with the payslip. Shall I upload this too?? 
I am slowly running out of my attachment quota now...

How about merging two and uploading in others section??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Just checked the figures on p45 match exactly with the payslip. Shall I upload this too??
> I am slowly running out of my attachment quota now...
> 
> How about merging two and uploading in others section??


Best to keep some quota in hand

Merge and upload under others section

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You should have sufficient limit in the card to make the payment in a single shot
> 
> It’s nearly 3 lakhs so recheck with the bank providing the card if the card can handle it
> 
> Cheers


I think I will better go with debit card, I have already reserved the visa fee in savings account, So I think I can do the transaction with that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I think I will better go with debit card, I have already reserved the visa fee in savings account, So I think I can do the transaction with that.


Just having the amount in the savings account does not allow you to use that much in a single shot

Most debit cards have a daily limit
Talk to your bank and reconfirm so that you are not stuck at the last moment

Cheers


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I took the medicals on 31 Mar for me, my spouse and my kid through 'My Health Declarations'. The status was updated to 'Health clearance provided – no action required' for all 3 of us, after about a weeks time.

I lodged the visa on 16 Apr, mentioning the respective HAP IDs. Interestingly, the 'Health Assessment' tab shows 'Required examinations not yet determined' only under my name, whereas it is 'Health clearance provided – no action required' for my spouse and kid. Is this a technical glitch or something that the CO will change once assigned? Please let me know if you have come across this scenario.

Many thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I took the medicals on 31 Mar for me, my spouse and my kid through 'My Health Declarations'. The status was updated to 'Health clearance provided – no action required' for all 3 of us, after about a weeks time.
> 
> ...


You have just lodged your visa application 

Give it a few days to pass through all the channels

There is nothing to be impatient or worried about

Just check the status twice a week

Cheers


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have just lodged your visa application
> 
> Give it a few days to pass through all the channels
> 
> ...


Sure, I will keep a tab on the status for a few weeks.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just having the amount in the savings account does not allow you to use that much in a single shot
> 
> Most debit cards have a daily limit
> Talk to your bank and reconfirm so that you are not stuck at the last moment
> ...


Checked with the bank, Limit is permitted but the website we make the payment has to be secured else the payment won't get through. I am hoping Immigration Dept website is a secured one, Any suggestions ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

purnamani1 said:


> Checked with the bank, Limit is permitted but the website we make the payment has to be secured else the payment won't get through. I am hoping Immigration Dept website is a secured one, Any suggestions ??


pardon me for missing the discussions in past, why dont you get a travel card from ICICI, they will happily issue tc if you have an account with them,

this will save you 5-6k INR


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Checked with the bank, Limit is permitted but the website we make the payment has to be secured else the payment won't get through. I am hoping Immigration Dept website is a secured one, Any suggestions ??


Security shouldn’t be a problem
I used my Australian credit card and it went without a hitch
I don’t think Australian banks would be any lax in their security requirements Vis a vis their Indian counterparts 

Cheers


----------



## subha31 (Nov 21, 2017)

*CO contact for 190 Visa processing*

Hi Newbienz..

We have got a CO contact on our 190 visa processing(My husband is a primary applicant here) asking for the following:

1. Reason for not declaring travel to Australia in 2012 on Form 80
2. Reason why applicant has two valid passports

But we have declared travel to Australia in 2012 on form 80 and also my husband has one expired passport and one valid passport, but we don't know why CO is questioning about two valid passports. Anyone has faced something similar? and is it enough that we explain back CO about the passports and upload back the same Form 80(where we have declared our travel to Australia in 2012)?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> pardon me for missing the discussions in past, why dont you get a travel card from ICICI, they will happily issue tc if you have an account with them,
> 
> this will save you 5-6k INR


Ya I do have an account with them, Will check the details.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

subha31 said:


> Hi Newbienz..
> 
> We have got a CO contact on our 190 visa processing(My husband is a primary applicant here) asking for the following:
> 
> ...


1. Point out the exact position in the form in which you have declared the Australia travel
Scan the portion of form 80 which contains this details specifically and attach it to the email

2. Clarify that you have only one valid passport and the previous passport has expired 
Scan the page of the precious passport which shows cancelled or expired and attach it to the email

I think it’s just a communication gap.
Nothing to worry, as long as you have not suppressed any details intentionally or by ignorance 

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Spend some time in studying options available and then start uploading documents
> 
> ...


Yep thanks - Since I am in back to back audits until July, I decided to use a consultant for helping me. Today the consultant informed me that all payslips are not needed (?!)....anyways - I will be keeping a track myself...and definitely taking help from you and others on this forum.
Hope to get the GRANT soon! Pray for me!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Yep thanks - Since I am in back to back audits until July, I decided to use a consultant for helping me. Today the consultant informed me that all payslips are not needed (?!)....anyways - I will be keeping a track myself...and definitely taking help from you and others on this forum.
> Hope to get the GRANT soon! Pray for me!


If you have appointed a consultant, then let him do his job

I am sure you must have done your due diligence and checked his credentials before appointing him

Back seat driving is very dangerous 

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you have appointed a consultant, then let him do his job
> 
> I am sure you must have done your due diligence and checked his credentials before appointing him
> 
> ...


Yet to be assigned with RMA - just completed the payment formalities yday. You know what had made me approach you for help ? your line "backseat driving can be dangerous"...you had used this for responding to a post...and I had loved this line which made me take notice...

anyway - yes I am doing my due diligence....but lets see how the RMA is...


----------



## subha31 (Nov 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Point out the exact position in the form in which you have declared the Australia travel
> Scan the portion of form 80 which contains this details specifically and attach it to the email
> 
> 2. Clarify that you have only one valid passport and the previous passport has expired
> ...


ya sure, thank you for the quick reply.

Cheers.


----------



## subha31 (Nov 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Point out the exact position in the form in which you have declared the Australia travel
> Scan the portion of form 80 which contains this details specifically and attach it to the email
> 
> 2. Clarify that you have only one valid passport and the previous passport has expired
> ...


ya sure, thanks for the quick reply.

Cheers.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Can one not upload excel files ?
What document type(s) can be attached?

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Can one not upload excel files ?
> What document type(s) can be attached?
> 
> Regards,
> Nanho


Here you go

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/atta

Excel files are allowed

However, it is better to attach PDF files only as there is least chance of corruption as other formats may get corrupted if opened in other versions

Cheers


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi,

I got ACS in the category 261312 and my spouse in 261314. I got 65 points for 189 which didn't consider points for my spouse as it doesn't fall under skilled occupation list. But when I applied for 190-NSW, I got extra 5 points for my spouse too though my spouse's occupation is not present in 'NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List - 2017-18'. Am afraid that it might cause trouble in further process though the system gives points for my spouse.

Pls help me out.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jamesbng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got ACS in the category 261312 and my spouse in 261314. I got 65 points for 189 which didn't consider points for my spouse as it doesn't fall under skilled occupation list. But when I applied for 190-NSW, I got extra 5 points for my spouse too though my spouse's occupation is not present in 'NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List - 2017-18'. Am afraid that it might cause trouble in further process though the system gives points for my spouse.
> 
> ...


As long as you have entered the Anzsco codes correctly, you have nothing to worry
It is the system which calculates the points, not you

Moreover, the system has calculated the points correctly 
You will get spouse points under 190 , irrespective of whether 261314 is in NSW list or not

So relax and hope that you get an invite 

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

jamesbng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got ACS in the category 261312 and my spouse in 261314. I got 65 points for 189 which didn't consider points for my spouse as it doesn't fall under skilled occupation list. But when I applied for 190-NSW, I got extra 5 points for my spouse too though my spouse's occupation is not present in 'NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List - 2017-18'. Am afraid that it might cause trouble in further process though the system gives points for my spouse.
> 
> ...


It is because your occupation is in the MTSOL and spouse occupation falls under STSOL, then you are ineligible for claiming points for 189 (as you both are in different lists) but surely you are eligible for 190 as my friend got the grant who was as same you.
Don't warranty bro


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> It is because your occupation is in the MTSOL and spouse occupation falls under STSOL, then you are ineligible for claiming points for 189 (as you both are in different lists) but surely you are eligible for 190 as my friend got the grant who was as same you.
> Don't warranty bro


Thanks. Feeling good.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi

Any idea if the documents which we submitted to ACS are accessible to DIBP also?I had earlier given an SD from a colleague and now want to submit a company letterhead doc from my manager for RnR.....can I do so?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Hi
> 
> Any idea if the documents which we submitted to ACS are accessible to DIBP also?I had earlier given an SD from a colleague and now want to submit a company letterhead doc from my manager for RnR.....can I do so?


Visa application is different from skill assessment, till now I haven't heard DIBP poking ACS to get documents submitted by applicant during skill assessment, 

You can change the referee during visa application, however it will be best if you can obtain a letter from company HR

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jamesbng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got ACS in the category 261312 and my spouse in 261314. I got 65 points for 189 which didn't consider points for my spouse as it doesn't fall under skilled occupation list. But when I applied for 190-NSW, I got extra 5 points for my spouse too though my spouse's occupation is not present in 'NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List - 2017-18'. Am afraid that it might cause trouble in further process though the system gives points for my spouse.
> 
> ...


Your spouse occupation code is in csol(formerly referred as), so you got points for partner skills in 190

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nanho said:


> Can one not upload excel files ?
> What document type(s) can be attached?
> 
> Regards,
> Nanho


It is better to upload documents which has minimum chance of getting edited and similar possible things

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Hi
> 
> Any idea if the documents which we submitted to ACS are accessible to DIBP also?I had earlier given an SD from a colleague and now want to submit a company letterhead doc from my manager for RnR.....can I do so?


When I had applied there was a specific mention that a set of the documents used for skills assessment should be uploaded to DIBP also
I had made merged all the documents and uploaded them as a single file

I find that is removed now
I presume they are getting the set directly from the skills assessment agency to prevent any tampering 

So to be on the safe side, you should presume that ACS has got all your skill assessment documents and proceed accordingly 

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

In Form 80, We have this section of history of address in the past 10 years, Should we have a address proof for all the addresses we have stayed at ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> In Form 80, We have this section of history of address in the past 10 years, Should we have a address proof for all the addresses we have stayed at ??


They did not ask me for any evidence

Probably It’s just to check if you have been to any places they consider bad or suspicious 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Quick question on attachment of documents.
After submitting the fees, do we need to attach all the documents at one go or can we attach them in parts as well. I mean can we attach the documents over the period of few days or is it submitted at once? Just asking in case there is any network or some other issue while uploading and all of it is not completed at once


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Quick question on attachment of documents.
> After submitting the fees, do we need to attach all the documents at one go or can we attach them in parts as well. I mean can we attach the documents over the period of few days or is it submitted at once? Just asking in case there is any network or some other issue while uploading and all of it is not completed at once


I uploaded them one at a time over a period of 15 days

Take your time in studying the options available and then only upload

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I uploaded them one at a time over a period of 15 days
> 
> Take your time in studying the options available and then only upload
> 
> Cheers


yeah i was thinking of that only.. So it means there is no submit button or something like that we need to click after uploading


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> yeah i was thinking of that only.. So it means there is no submit button or something like that we need to click after uploading


Nope

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> Cheers



thanks buddy.. 

Just one more thing to confirm.. I will be completing my application in next 10-15 days and at the end of May I will be shifting to new address.. So in that case what should be my action plan.. do i need to get PCC and other address stuff updated or can i just inform them by submitting address change form? will it have any impact on the visa application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> thanks buddy..
> 
> Just one more thing to confirm.. I will be completing my application in next 10-15 days and at the end of May I will be shifting to new address.. So in that case what should be my action plan.. do i need to get PCC and other address stuff updated or can i just inform them by submitting address change form? will it have any impact on the visa application


Residential address change is a routine affair
No one is bothered with that
Just inform the new address by filling the change of address
New PCC is not required 

It will in no way affect the processing of your visa

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Residential address change is a routine affair
> No one is bothered with that
> Just inform the new address by filling the change of address
> New PCC is not required
> ...



thats cool then..  Thanks


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi,

We got a pre-invite from NSW on 12th April'2018 and we have submitted the form on 14th April'2018. 

Today we have got mail from Skilled Migration stating "Your invitation to apply for NSW nomination on 12 April 2018".

There is an issue mentioned in that mail:
*"We are currently working on resolving an issue that has prevented some people from being able to access their application form and submit their application via the link in their invitation email."*


No EOI ID is mentioned in the mail.

Could you please help me in clarifying if this mail is regarding some technical issue in submitting application for pre-invite. Or Is this mail regarding final invite to apply for Visa because we have not get any update in our EOI SkillSelect login.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi,
> 
> We got a pre-invite from NSW on 12th April'2018 and we have submitted the form on 14th April'2018.
> 
> ...


Look like It’s a routine email sent to everyone, who was in the system for problems in using the final invite to apply for the 190 in DIBP and pay the fees

You can reply back to the email and ask for clarification , to be sure that you have not missed your final invite

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Look like It’s a routine email sent to everyone, who was in the system for problems in using the final invite to apply for the 190 in DIBP and pay the fees
> 
> You can reply back to the email and ask for clarification , to be sure that you have not missed your final invite
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response. I have sent an email to NSW Skilled Migration team. 

One doubt : Do we get final invite also from "[email protected]".
and there is no EOI ID mentioned in that email?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks for the response. I have sent an email to NSW Skilled Migration team.
> 
> One doubt : Do we get final invite also from "[email protected]".
> and there is no EOI ID mentioned in that email?



There were two emails for my final invitation. Although my invitation is from Victoria, it should be same for your case.


*Email from Skill Select*
Subject: You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect
Sender: [email protected]


*Email from Victoria*
Subject: Skilled Nominated "Name" SS-YYYY-XXXXX
Sender: [email protected]


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Oops, looks like I am having lot of trouble filling the address. MY address in passport and my husband's address in passport are different. Now how to I mention the last 10 year residence note, I am planning to update the current address as per passport to avoid confusion, Is it wise to do so. Will it be fine with applicant and spouse staying at different addresses. OMG really tough task, each section opens so many question. I have no idea what I would do without this forum.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Oops, looks like I am having lot of trouble filling the address. MY address in passport and my husband's address in passport are different. Now how to I mention the last 10 year residence note, I am planning to update the current address as per passport to avoid confusion, Is it wise to do so. Will it be fine with applicant and spouse staying at different addresses. OMG really tough task, each section opens so many question. I have no idea what I would do without this forum.


You would be creating suspicion in the mind of the CO whether your relationship is geniuine or not, if you give different addresses
But please don’t give false information, if you are actually staying apart

The passport address is not so important as the actual address you are staying at 

I presume that you are both staying together, so use that address

I have not stayed at the Permanent address given in my passport for the last 10 years since I left india, and have not faced any problem.
Even when renewed abroad, I have frequently changed my addresses after renewal 

Just make sure that you give all the addresses correctly in reverse chronological order
My Form 80 ran to 50 pages if I remember correctly 

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You would be creating suspicion in the mind of the CO whether your relationship is geniuine or not, if you give different addresses
> But please don’t give false information, if you are actually staying apart
> 
> The passport address is not so important as the actual address you are staying at
> ...



Thanks a lot Newbienz !! was stuck up with this. My agent has no idea about Form 1221, How weird is that ???? When I downloaded and shared one, He says its not mandatory !!! Now this is one of famous consultancies in India !! I have decided to proceed with the application myself and Double check everything.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi guys,
One of my friends has already lodged a visa for 489 (payments done and all documents uploaded).

Now he has received an invitation for a 190.
Is that possible to lodge a another application for the current invitation from the same immi account (although the the payment which has already been done will be unusable)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi guys,
> One of my friends has already lodged a visa for 489 (payments done and all documents uploaded).
> 
> Now he has received an invitation for a 190.
> Is that possible to lodge a another application for the current invitation from the same immi account (although the the payment which has already been done will be unusable)


He can use the same account or if he does not want to mix the 2 application, then it is better to open a second Immiaccount 

Also as soon as you apply for the 190, withdraw the 489, because if by some chance the 489 is issued after the 190, the 190 will be cancelled 

Cheers


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Hi newbienz,

I did MSc (Tech) Information Systems (4 year integrated course) from BITS-Pilani.

Could you please suggest on my ACS assessment:
5th Jan 2010 to 15th June 2010 - Paid full time Internship, part of academics
17th June 2010 to 29th Sept 2010 - Full time at same organisation

18th Oct 2010 to 22nd Sept 2017 - 2nd organisation
26th Sept 2017 to date - 3rd organisation.

Is my internship considered in the work exp? What is the chance that my ACS assessment be 8+ years? Will ACS deduct 2 years for me?
Also, the gap between changing the companies be deducted in overall experience? For instance, I had a gap of 20 days before joining 2nd company.

Please advise.

Thanks
Venkat

__________________
Venkat
-----------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer) 
ACS Assessment : 12/04/2018
Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 10 | Exp 10 | Partner 5 | Total 70


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> He can use the same account or if he does not want to mix the 2 application, then it is better to open a second Immiaccount
> 
> Also as soon as you apply for the 190, withdraw the 489, because if by some chance the 489 is issued after the 190, the 190 will be cancelled
> 
> Cheers


Thank you brother


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

i think many might have asked this question previously, still need to be sure..
Do we need to get the documents certified which are originally black and white or can we simply scan it like the colored ones?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> i think many might have asked this question previously, still need to be sure..
> Do we need to get the documents certified which are originally black and white or can we simply scan it like the colored ones?


I just scanned in colour, even the documents which were black and white without any attestation

I faced no problems

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatadiya said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I did MSc (Tech) Information Systems (4 year integrated course) from BITS-Pilani.
> 
> ...


1. Internship will not be considered 
2. 2 years should be deducted
3. Even if ACS allows the 20 days gap between employments, in the EOI you have to give exact date wise, and so those 20 days gap will be deducted from the experience 


You have already applied for ACS assessment

Relax and let the results come

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I just scanned in colour, even the documents which were black and white without any attestation
> 
> I faced no problems
> 
> Cheers


ok..


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

As we discussed in an earlier post I have merged and uploaded payslips of my UK travel, to show continuous employment.

So starts my another query, please advise.

In form 80 there are two sections
1. Provide address history for last 10 years.
2. Provide details of international movement.

In International movement section I have accurately specified below details
a. My multiple trips to US which accumulates to more than 12 months. Each trip approx 3 month. PCC already uploaded.
b. My multiple trips to UK.
c. Few short trips to Canada, Sweden, Singapore and Malaysia.

However in the Address section I have only given India address details.

Should I give any more details in Address section for any of the travels? More specifically for US (12 months) and UK (5 months)

Please advise...
If yes I would have to upload an updated version of form 80, is this advisable??


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

venkatadiya said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I did MSc (Tech) Information Systems (4 year integrated course) from BITS-Pilani.
> 
> ...



Just as a heads up, my wife did a 6 month internship (Jan-Jun), as part of her final M.Tech semester, which was full time and paid. We showed the ACS team every single document as an evidence of that internship - Joining letter, Reliving letter, Tax documents and well, to our surprise, ACS did take into a/c her internship and was included as part of her overall work experience. Similar to your case, she got a PPO from the same organization, where she went on to work for a good 4 years.

My point being, do furnish all the internship related documents to the ACS. If they consider it, nothing like that. No harm in taking a chance!!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> As we discussed in an earlier post I have merged and uploaded payslips of my UK travel, to show continuous employment.
> 
> ...


I think you should update Address for both your US and UK visits.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> pitamdli said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbenz,
> ...


Okay Newbenz your inputs please????


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

My first organization was Company A it has now been acquired by Company B. Now, all my form 16, promotion letters, pay slips, offer letter and relieving letter is in the letter head of company A. Since employment reference seems to have more weightage, I got one from Company B(Its even a miracle that got one) , they verified with my senior colleagues for R&R and gave the reference letter in required format, However the letter is issued on Company B letter head(Company A no longer exists), In their letterhead it is mentioned as Company B(Formerly known as Company A), For employment details in Form 80 I too have mentioned it as Company B(Formerly known as Company A), Is it fine, Or will this cause any discrepancy. I have also got a SD from my manager who still works with the organization(Now Company B).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> As we discussed in an earlier post I have merged and uploaded payslips of my UK travel, to show continuous employment.
> 
> ...


b. Any trip which is less then a fortnight to a month maximum maybe and you stayed in a hotel need not be mentioned in the address section
c. As above 

Any thing above that should be mentioned

The moment you submit a revised Form 80, these omissions will be immediately highlighted 
It’s now a personal decision you need to make, weighing the pros and cons



Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I have one more query, My taxation documents are Form16 and Form 22 As, should they be uploaded as two different documents or can it be merged as one and titled Taxation_document_companyA. Due to the limitation in number of document I am using the below format for each of my employment, Please let me know if it is fine.


1. Employment - offer letter, relieving letter, employment reference, SD from manager, appraisals, hike/promotion letter, appreciation certificates all combined as one single pdf document
2. payslips - merged in one pdf document 
3. Form 16 - merged in one pdf document 
4. Form 22 As - merged in one pdf document 
5. Bank statements - For entire period in organization in a single PDF 
6. PF statements - merged in one pdf document


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Just as a heads up, my wife did a 6 month internship (Jan-Jun), as part of her final M.Tech semester, which was full time and paid. We showed the ACS team every single document as an evidence of that internship - Joining letter, Reliving letter, Tax documents and well, to our surprise, ACS did take into a/c her internship and was included as part of her overall work experience. Similar to your case, she got a PPO from the same organization, where she went on to work for a good 4 years.
> 
> My point being, do furnish all the internship related documents to the ACS. If they consider it, nothing like that. No harm in taking a chance!!


Very true

I am sure he must have already done that

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> My first organization was Company A it has now been acquired by Company B. Now, all my form 16, promotion letters, pay slips, offer letter and relieving letter is in the letter head of company A. Since employment reference seems to have more weightage, I got one from Company B(Its even a miracle that got one) , they verified with my senior colleagues for R&R and gave the reference letter in required format, However the letter is issued on Company B letter head(Company A no longer exists), In their letterhead it is mentioned as Company B(Formerly known as Company A), For employment details in Form 80 I too have mentioned it as Company B(Formerly known as Company A), Is it fine, Or will this cause any discrepancy. I have also got a SD from my manager who still works with the organization(Now Company B).


As there is a clear linkage between Company A and Company B, you have nothing to worry

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I have one more query, My taxation documents are Form16 and Form 22 As, should they be uploaded as two different documents or can it be merged as one and titled Taxation_document_companyA. Due to the limitation in number of document I am using the below format for each of my employment, Please let me know if it is fine.
> 
> 
> 1. Employment - offer letter, relieving letter, employment reference, SD from manager, appraisals, hike/promotion letter, appreciation certificates all combined as one single pdf document
> ...


I spent 15 days in merging and splitting documents into files

You have to do the hard work also and decide how best you can present the data within the available slots
Do not exceed 50 files initially as you will need 10 for last moment and after thought uploading 

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I spent 15 days in merging and splitting documents into files
> 
> You have to do the hard work also and decide how best you can present the data within the available slots
> Do not exceed 50 files initially as you will need 10 for last moment and after thought uploading
> ...


Thanks Newbienz, Ya exactly, I have planned it for 40 documents and have been merging them from last week, trying to access it from different systems to make sure nothing is password protected or corrupted, Ya it's a lot of paper work. What about the taxation document, Form 16 and Form 22AS are indeed two different documents, Even if I keep them separate and upload I am not exceeding 40, So shall I upload them as two different documents or merge them as one and name it taxation_doc_companyA, which is better.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Thanks Newbienz, Ya exactly, I have planned it for 40 documents and have been merging them from last week, trying to access it from different systems to make sure nothing is password protected or corrupted, Ya it's a lot of paper work. What about the taxation document, Form 16 and Form 22AS are indeed two different documents, Even if I keep them separate and upload I am not exceeding 40, So shall I upload them as two different documents or merge them as one and name it taxation_doc_companyA, which is better.


You have to see the overall picture but prima facia single looks better with the name as thought by you 

Cheers


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> On the main page of the Immiaccount where the list of all visas are given, you will find health also among them
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I found it thanks alot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> b. Any trip which is less then a fortnight to a month maximum maybe and you stayed in a hotel need not be mentioned in the address section
> c. As above
> 
> Any thing above that should be mentioned
> ...


Hi NewBenz,

What can be cons?? I mean i am just giving more info. All these details are anyways in the Travel history section. Just adding the Addresses
In comments section i will write "Travel Address added"

US PCC is already uploaded. 

Let me know if i am moving in the wrong direction....please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi NewBenz,
> 
> What can be cons?? I mean i am just giving more info. All these details are anyways in the Travel history section. Just adding the Addresses
> In comments section i will write "Travel Address added"
> ...


You are right

The details are already given in the form in a section
Just missing in another section 

It would have been better to have given it in the first instance, but do it now anyways

Cheers


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

newbienz said:


> You are right
> 
> The details are already given in the form in a section
> Just missing in another section
> ...


Have Traveled multiple times abroad ranging from 3 days to 2.5 months, do need to fill the details on the online application form?


*Page 15/17
Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Have Traveled multiple times abroad ranging from 3 days to 2.5 months, do need to fill the details on the online application form?
> 
> 
> *Page 15/17
> ...


The generally accepted definition of residency in a country is where you have either lived for 6 months or intend to live for the next 6 months

None of the countries would fulfill that criteria 

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

It's been two years since I started my journey of PR. Now nowhere near as well. No clarity. No explanations about what will happen next. It would have been better if they remove the immigration process itself so that I am no longer supposed to think of this process or at least quit sitting in front of the laptop for pte study. Frustrated like anything.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> It's been two years since I started my journey of PR. Now nowhere near as well. No clarity. No explanations about what will happen next. It would have been better if they remove the immigration process itself so that I am no longer supposed to think of this process or at least quit sitting in front of the laptop for pte study. Frustrated like anything.


It’s darkest before dawn

Cheers


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Couple of questions about Birth certificate?
1. I don't have have a birth certificate. Can i Upload class 10th certificate instead of birth certificate?
2. My spouse also has same case. Can i Upload her class 10th certificate instead of birth certificate? 
3. My daughter (age 6.5 years) has a birth certificate but its in Hindi. Do i need to get it translated or is there any work around ? like uploading passport instead of birth certificate? 

There is an option of selecting *School leaving certificate* or *Passport *under Evidence of Birth or Age.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Couple of questions about Birth certificate?
> 1. I don't have have a birth certificate. Can i Upload class 10th certificate instead of birth certificate?
> 2. My spouse also has same case. Can i Upload her class 10th certificate instead of birth certificate?
> 3. My daughter (age 6.5 years) has a birth certificate but its in Hindi. Do i need to get it translated or is there any work around ? like uploading passport instead of birth certificate?
> ...


1. Many members have used the School leaving certificate successfully instead of birth certificate 
2. Same
3. You will have to get it translated
Use a NAATI authorised translator for doing the same.
Don’t try to get it done by any One else
I doubt passport alone would suffice 

Cheers


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

I want to claim for partner points and have recieved +ve assessment for my wife.

She has 8 years 2 months of relevant experience.

Now my query is we had submitted SD's for all jobs and for past two jobs they can easily verify but for current job I dnt want her company to know that we have such a plan of moving out of country...how should we proceed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

letsgotoaussie said:


> I want to claim for partner points and have recieved +ve assessment for my wife.
> 
> She has 8 years 2 months of relevant experience.
> 
> ...


For spouse, there is no provision of marking any job as non relevant 
If she has such a long experience, the chances of her current employer getting a verification call is low

But it cannot be totally ruled out
It’s a small risk , but you will have to take it , if you want to claim the points

I hope she is not a software tester and you have got her assessed as a software engineer 

Cheers


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

any new updates on 887 visa?? please share


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> any new updates on 887 visa?? please share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no news

Cheers


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

*Statutory Declaration*

Hello All,
I am in the process of filling my PR, and had a query regarding "known by different names" . Would you say someone is known by a different name if some of his documents does not include his middle name ? It's kind of a blunder everywhere. My school certs have my F+M+LN plus my fathers name. My passport has F+M+LN plus my fathers name spelled wrong  . My bank statements has only my F+LN . 

I am in Australia on a 457 and was wondering what is solution to this, Would I need to make a SD or this would be a Affidivate ? 

Secondly, Would I need to submit the SD/affidivate ? or wait for the CO to ask for it later on. As I did not mark the "known by other names " in other forms that I filled 

Regards
Oscar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> Hello All,
> I am in the process of filling my PR, and had a query regarding "known by different names" . Would you say someone is known by a different name if some of his documents does not include his middle name ? It's kind of a blunder everywhere. My school certs have my F+M+LN plus my fathers name. My passport has F+M+LN plus my fathers name spelled wrong  . My bank statements has only my F+LN .
> 
> I am in Australia on a 457 and was wondering what is solution to this, Would I need to make a SD or this would be a Affidivate ?
> ...


Your middle name omission would not have been an issue at all had you marked it as known by other name in all forms

What is the sort of error in fathers name ?

Cheers


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I have a query regarding my spouse and kid IED.

Is it possible to extend IED for my spouse and kid, actually I am in Australia.
Reason to extend is that for now I can't afford extra person as I am struggling to survive here and IED is nearing. Please give me the best suggestion.


----------



## Jack_44 (Apr 26, 2018)

I had a similar query. I have filled my Visa Application and paid the fees some days back, and now its worrying me about the names I have in different places. Would I need to get a SD done or submit any kind of corrections forms . I am yet to upload the documents though ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have a query regarding my spouse and kid IED.
> 
> ...


Your spouse and kid not stay in Australia with you, if you are not in a financial position to support them for a longer period
Let them just Come and activate their PR and if necessary even return the next day

I doubt you would get an extension on the grounds of financial hardship 

You have to plan for them to come within the IED

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack_44 said:


> I had a similar query. I have filled my Visa Application and paid the fees some days back, and now its worrying me about the names I have in different places. Would I need to get a SD done or submit any kind of corrections forms . I am yet to upload the documents though ?


It would all depend on what different names you have and where

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It would all depend on what different names you have and where
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbeinz - my RMA informed me that he will be doing everything on my behalf and would share the details as needed. He refused to provide the login details. I guess across all, this is the trend. Anyway,I have started the process and hopefully things should be positive. I wanted to check if we could make the payment using two credit cards? Also, do you know if this is the case wherein the agent doesnt share the details?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Hi Newbeinz - my RMA informed me that he will be doing everything on my behalf and would share the details as needed. He refused to provide the login details. I guess across all, this is the trend. Anyway,I have started the process and hopefully things should be positive. I wanted to check if we could make the payment using two credit cards? Also, do you know if this is the case wherein the agent doesnt share the details?


I don't think it is possible to make payment using two credit cards. 
If there isn't enough credit balance, you could approach the bank requesting the same. Or look for a friend\relative who can help you out on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Hi Newbeinz - my RMA informed me that he will be doing everything on my behalf and would share the details as needed. He refused to provide the login details. I guess across all, this is the trend. Anyway,I have started the process and hopefully things should be positive. I wanted to check if we could make the payment using two credit cards? Also, do you know if this is the case wherein the agent doesnt share the details?


You cannot use 2 credit cards

It has to completed in 1 shot

No comments on the relationship between you and the agent

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I don't think it is possible to make payment using two credit cards.
> If there isn't enough credit balance, you could approach the bank requesting the same. Or look for a friend\relative who can help you out on this.


As it is a foreign exchange payment, it is best done directly only
Other then spouse or parent, if anyone helps you out, he may have a hard time explaining the payment in case,of an enquiry 

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Other then spouse or parent, if anyone helps you out, he may have a hard time explaining the payment in case,of an enquiry
> 
> Cheers


Yes, That makes sense. Specially with the amount of scrutiny that is done by Income Tax Dept these days.


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi guys

How easy is it to get an odd/part time job for survival in Australia?

How to look and start such jobs? Any website, local paper etc?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Yes, That makes sense. Specially with the amount of scrutiny that is done by Income Tax Dept these days.


It will be first caught by FERA
Income tax will follow next 
You cannot make foreign exchange payment on behalf of somebody else

Cheers


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi All, 

Would like an opinion on what to do in the following case.

The start date of Employer B and end date of Employer A are incorrect by a about 10 days in my EOI.

Eg. EOI has 1st May as start date but the actual date is 14th April.

Please let me know the pros and cons of correcting the issue in the visa application (with mentioning it upfront that this change has been made).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How easy is it to get an odd/part time job for survival in Australia?
> 
> How to look and start such jobs? Any website, local paper etc?


I think you would get a better response if you posts in the live in Australia section of the forum

For jobs, I am sure you already know SEEK is the best website

I have never looked for a job in my entire career, so I am the last man you should look up to

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Couple of quick questions regarding Form 80:

I travelled US as per below:

1. Official trip - 2months- stayed in hotel
2. Personal trip - 5months - stayed at multiple address (almost 3months at one place)

So do i need to provide all these addresses? i think PCC is not required as it is for more than 12 months stay.


Second question is about visa rejection - My wife's tourist visa (B1/B2) for US got rejected twice in year 2007. No specific reason and dont remember the date/month as well. Do i need to provide this info as this is beyond 10 years timeline.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyankarebello said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would like an opinion on what to do in the following case.
> 
> ...



Give both dates of both employers 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Couple of quick questions regarding Form 80:
> 
> I travelled US as per below:
> 
> ...


1. You should be able to provide the address. I am sure Records are available 

2. Try to give the best from your memory. If you are partially incorrect also, I am sure no one will be very concerned 

PCC should not be required in all probability, but the CO has the liberty to ask for one 

Visa rejection should be mentioned no matter how old 

As it was a tourist visa, it should not be an issue, but it is better to declare it upfront
Give the best dates from what she can remember 



Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. You should be able to provide the address. I am sure Records are available
> 
> 2. Try to give the best from your memory. If you are partially incorrect also, I am sure no one will be very concerned
> 
> ...


You mean to say Visa rejection in year 2007 should be provided? but just to clarify dont they usually ask for last 10 years


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> You mean to say Visa rejection in year 2007 should be provided? but just to clarify dont they usually ask for last 10 years


As far as I can read, no where does the visa refusal question mentions 10 years only

It says ever refused


Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> as far as i can read, no where does the visa refusal question mentions 10 years only
> 
> it says ever refused
> 
> ...


ok. Cool


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You cannot use 2 credit cards
> 
> It has to completed in 1 shot
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I would have loved to hear from you on the relation with the agent though. I was just checking if I was being taken for a ride or is this the norm?


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

newbienz said:


> Give both dates of both employers
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Do you mean list out both employments twice? (Once with wrong date as mentioned in the EOI and once with the right date as seen on the payslips etc?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Thanks for the info. I would have loved to hear from you on the relation with the agent though. I was just checking if I was being taken for a ride or is this the norm?


I have got PRs in 3 countries and have never used an agent

And I got all 3 of them within time frames which were much lesser then the time generally taken 

So I have personally no idea what are the norms

Most members on the forum have bitter experience only from what I have read 
Probably they were ready to pay only peanuts, so they obviously got monkeys 

A member posted on the forum that his agent did not even know what a Form 1221 was and where it is used, and he calls himself a migration agent 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

the_afterthot said:


> Do you mean list out both employments twice? (Once with wrong date as mentioned in the EOI and once with the right date as seen on the payslips etc?)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should have been more clear

Give the dates here on this thread so I can see what you have actually done

Cheers


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

newbienz said:


> I should have been more clear
> 
> Give the dates here on this thread so I can see what you have actually done
> 
> Cheers




Ah Ok my bad.

As per EOI:
Employer A: 13.08.2012 - 30.04.2014
Employer B: 01.05.2014-14.05.2015

Actual Data:
Employer A: 13.08.2012 - 11.04.2014
Employer B: 14.04.2014 -14.05.2015





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

the_afterthot said:


> Ah Ok my bad.
> 
> As per EOI:
> Employer A: 13.08.2012 - 30.04.2014
> ...


You have claimed more extra days then you have forsaken
Moreover, it’s an error, which was best avoided

Obviously it’s just a typing error, so in all probability, the CO should not make a big issue out of it

So now you can take your own decision 

If I were in your shoes, I would consider this as an acceptable risk and file the application 

Cheers


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

newbienz said:


> You have claimed more extra days then you have forsaken
> 
> Moreover, it’s an error, which was best avoided
> 
> ...




Thanks NewBienz.

Need an opinion on these options:

Would being upfront about it be a good idea.
Or 
Would it be better to not highlight it and just go about the application with the actual right date, and if queried,explain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

the_afterthot said:


> Thanks NewBienz.
> 
> Need an opinion on these options:
> 
> ...


I would have gone with the right dates only in the application 

There is no space in the application wherein you can highlight any error you have made in the EOI
You have to wait for the CO to contact you, in case he feels this error is important enough to ask you for a clarification 


Cheers


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

newbienz said:


> I would have gone with the right dates only in the application
> 
> There is no space in the application wherein you can highlight any error you have made in the EOI
> You have to wait for the CO to contact you, in case he feels this error is important enough to ask you for a clarification
> ...




Ah kay! Thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have got PRs in 3 countries and have never used an agent
> 
> And I got all 3 of them within time frames which were much lesser then the time generally taken
> 
> ...


That is awesome. The agent is MARA certified so I hope he knows what he is doing. I am really confused....


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> That is awesome. The agent is MARA certified so I hope he knows what he is doing. I am really confused....




No matter how good the agent is, it would be better if you understand and keep track of what he is doing. Get screenshots / PDFs of application lodged, Documents being submitted, etc. Look at various links on the forum including the very first post in this thread by Newbienz. Keep yourself informed of the whole process. One small mistake by your Agent could delay the process. Hence, the caution.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> No matter how good the agent is, it would be better if you understand and keep track of what he is doing. Get screenshots / PDFs of application lodged, Documents being submitted, etc. Look at various links on the forum including the very first post in this thread by Newbienz. Keep yourself informed of the whole process. One small mistake by your Agent could delay the process. Hence, the caution.


Whenever my company has used agents to process my working visas, they have always sent me the filled copies of the application for final approval before submitting it

Other then that they have never shared any other document, except correspondence from The department asking for clarification or further documents 

But of course these are huge organisations charging an arm and a leg, so they don’t appreciate too much interference 

So I am not sure if swatee25 agent also would be willing to share so much information as suggested by you

In fact if so much information has to be tracked, then it would be easier to submit the application yourself 

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Whenever my company has used agents to process my working visas, they have always sent me the filled copies of the application for final approval before submitting it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If the Agent is corresponding through their company, you are right, they wouldn’t share much.

But, if we have approached them individually, I think it is a responsibility of sorts that they share what they are doing with us. 

The reason why I say this is, I recently had received a call from a guy here in Pune, whose agent was simply unwilling to lodge an EOI for VIC just because he had another active one for NSW. I asked him to lodge it himself and he did. He got the state nomination and invite soon after which may not have come through had he listened to his agent. 

I am not saying all agents are good or all of them are bad. Only that, try to keep yourself as much informed as possible, because it’s after all our own future that’s in their hands. 

It was Just a word of caution.


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Dear NB,

I got the grant today.
Thanks a lot for your help and support.
God bless you ...

Electronics Engineer 
189 Visa Lodge: 17 Oct 2017
EV: 22 March 2018 
Grant: 26 April 2018 (191 days)

During EV, company terminated me and not replaid to the verification email.
Toughest time in life...
Thought of NJL...
Updated DIBP abt the situation & grant came as a surprise...


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cairnz said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I got the grant today.
> Thanks a lot for your help and support.
> ...




Wow! Great News!
It’s really unfortunate what the company did! Best of Luck with your Move to Oz! 

You’ve found the light at the end of the Tunnel.


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi !

Wanted to know if u came across instances wer CO contacted for renwed passport copies?

Sincr my passport is expiring in few weeks- i already applied for its renewal before a co contacts me for the same. But, since the renewal process takes few days at the embassy ..im waiting for it. 
And just today i received co contact asking to submit new passport copies, but i still haven't received my new passport.
Does this CO contact mean it can delay my application even more  

Thanks in advance

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi !
> 
> Wanted to know if u came across instances wer CO contacted for renwed passport copies?
> 
> ...




I am quite Surprised that you hadn’t renewed your passport before initiating the process! 

If a CO has already contacted you, I think you have about 28 days to submit your new passport copy. A CO contact usually means delay. Your application may again be picked up weeks/months after submission of document. In few rare cases, some have been granted within a week too. Hope for the best!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cairnz said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I got the grant today.
> Thanks a lot for your help and support.
> ...



Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi !
> 
> Wanted to know if u came across instances wer CO contacted for renwed passport copies?
> 
> ...


You have delayed your grant by your own actions , knowing fully well that a passport with atleast 6 months validity is required for issue of any visa worldwide 

Now the consequences of this delay cannot be quantified as each CO has his own working style

Upload the renewed passport as soon as you get it and wait for the grant

Cheers


----------



## Jack_44 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello All,
Can someone advice regarding the below. I have paid the fees and in the process of uploading the documents

- Payslips 
we get soft copies of paylsips ( Do these need to be Certified ? I already have them certified back in India, but the issue is that can the CO come back to you asking how an email payslip can be certified as true copy ? )

- Bank statements 
Same issue , they are all email statements, and they are certified as true copy back in India

I am using the above to prove my overseas work experience. I have the RnR letter, FORM16 and the above 2 along with my original offer letter and service and relieving letter

And the same is the case for my other experience, soft copies of payslips and bank statements.
I believe everyone knows that now a days the statements are soft copies, would that become such a issue ??

Also, regarding other documents, there are contradicting statements
on the visa page, some places it says certified copies, while at the "prepare your documents " it says color scan . Which one should one follow ?

NB : you mentioned in your writeup, that you had made up an index , could you advice where exactly did you upload that document for making the CO life easy ? I could not see any place, just the main sections and sub-sections . Also you mentioned that you uploaded a single document under multiple sections ? and the site says we do not need to upload the same document multiple times

Sorry for the long writeup


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jack_44 said:


> Hello All,
> Can someone advice regarding the below. I have paid the fees and in the process of uploading the documents
> 
> - Payslips
> ...


None of your documents need to be Certified. Ensure you upload colour scanned soft copies. 

Additionally, try to submit PF\superannuation statements for all your Employments. IT Returns and Form 26AS help speed up processing your application as well. 

I have submitted soft copy of all the documents. They were not Certified as True Copy. I suppose, Certified Copies apply to those documents that have been Translated from a Non-English Language.


----------



## Jack_44 (Apr 26, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> None of your documents need to be Certified. Ensure you upload colour scanned soft copies.
> 
> Additionally, try to submit PF\superannuation statements for all your Employments. IT Returns and Form 26AS help speed up processing your application as well.
> 
> I have submitted soft copy of all the documents. They were not Certified as True Copy. I suppose, Certified Copies apply to those documents that have been Translated from a Non-English Language.


Hey vincyf1, Thanks for your reply. That is such a relief.

So you too have soft copies/email statements for Payslips and bank statements ??

I will go ahead and get the original scan ready for upload. This thing was just worrying me.. Thankx mate.

Newbienz, waiting for your reply on that index document list


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jack_44 said:


> Hey vincyf1, Thanks for your reply. That is such a relief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, soft copies are more than sufficient.


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cairnz said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I got the grant today.
> Thanks a lot for your help and support.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack_44 said:


> Hello All,
> Can someone advice regarding the below. I have paid the fees and in the process of uploading the documents
> 
> - Payslips
> ...


1. Just upload the soft copies of the payslips and bank statements
No attestation required

All physical documents that you are submitting should be scanned in colour e,g, passports birth certificates, mark sheets etc

I made an index on every document that I uploaded which showed what it contained
If you have the time and patience to do it, it may be helpful 

I uploaded some document in several sections, but only when absolutely necessary 
You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello Comrades 

I have a question. 

I lodged my 190 on March 7 but my wife and I had a set of twin girls on February 17. 

I didn’t include them in my application because I had already filled the forms long before the birth and was waiting to pay. 

I was hoping to pay before the birth but alas things didn’t work out. 

However, I have done everything except medicals for my wife and I. And Ive notified for a change in circumstances and even uploaded the birth certificates and passports of my babies. I’m waiting for the CO to include them in the application.

My question is. Should I go ahead with the medicals even for my kids and pay almost an additional $2000 fees upfront? 

Or

Should I allow the CO to request the fees and medicals at his own time? (This will cause delays I’m sure )

I’m hoping he’d overlook the payment. 

What do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mantisandeland said:


> Hello Comrades
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> ...


You have done your part

You now have to wait for the CO to add the babies to your application and generate the HAP ID and then only go for the medicals

There will be no additional charges payable for the babies If I remember correctly 

Cheers


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to know if I have to make the initial entry via the sponsored state only? Like i have been sponsored by NSW. Is it possible that I enter via VIC. Will it pose any problems?

Thanks 
Piyush


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack_44 (Apr 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Just upload the soft copies of the payslips and bank statements
> No attestation required
> 
> All physical documents that you are submitting should be scanned in colour e,g, passports birth certificates, mark sheets etc
> ...


Hi NB,

So If I understand correctly, You uploaded an Index page probably under the "other" category and mentioned every document that you uploaded under that main section right ?? if not, can you please elaborate


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wanted to know if I have to make the initial entry via the sponsored state only? Like i have been sponsored by NSW. Is it possible that I enter via VIC. Will it pose any problems?
> 
> ...


You can enter through any airport in Australia
The date is important , not where you enter
As long as you enter before the IED, all good

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack_44 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> So If I understand correctly, You uploaded an Index page probably under the "other" category and mentioned every document that you uploaded under that main section right ?? if not, can you please elaborate


Each document had an index page which showed what it contained, unless the document was a single page document like passport or birth certificate etc

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

My current project will be over soon and I will be moving into bench for sometime, Do we need to notify about this after lodging VISA ? I have got R&R verified by my manager and letter has been provided by HR and going to submit it. If I move to bench or some other project with different R&R what should I do ideally. I am not claiming any points from my current organization, relevant experience field is marked as "NO".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> My current project will be over soon and I will be moving into bench for sometime, Do we need to notify about this after lodging VISA ? I have got R&R verified by my manager and letter has been provided by HR and going to submit it. If I move to bench or some other project with different R&R what should I do ideally. I am not claiming any points from my current organization, relevant experience field is marked as "NO".


Change of projects or waiting for the next project is a routine affair

No intimation is required to be given unless there is a change in your location 

The department is mainly concerned about what you have claimed till the date you got invited

Just keep your managers in good humour so that they corroborate what ever you have claimed in your RNR in case of a verification call 

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > My current project will be over soon and I will be moving into bench for sometime, Do we need to notify about this after lodging VISA ? I have got R&R verified by my manager and letter has been provided by HR and going to submit it. If I move to bench or some other project with different R&R what should I do ideally. I am not claiming any points from my current organization, relevant experience field is marked as "NO".
> ...


My Manager who approved the R&R will be able to confirm if he gets a call, now may move into PMO role which is not software developer , HR is insisting me to take this one for meantime and after I get grant they will get me onshore project to Melbourne. HR also asked me not to mention this to the project manager. So if I accept this project and verification call goes to current Manager, will I be in trouble. The next project role is project management, and I am worried about it. Do I need to intimate co about this. Will it lead to serious trouble like visa refusal. My agent is advising not to upload employment reference for my current organization, I don't find this a better idea.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> My Manager who approved the R&R will be able to confirm if he gets a call, now may move into PMO role which is not software developer , HR is insisting me to take this one for meantime and after I get grant they will get me onshore project to Melbourne. HR also asked me not to mention this to the project manager. So if I accept this project and verification call goes to current Manager, will I be in trouble. The next project role is project management, and I am worried about it. Do I need to intimate co about this. Will it lead to serious trouble like visa refusal. My agent is advising not to upload employment reference for my current organization, I don't find this a better idea.


I fail to understand what is your dilemma
You need,to inform the CO about the role change of the manager who signed your RNR only if it involves change of his email id or mobile number . If you are still paranoid, file a Form 1022 and give his new designation and contact details 

The chances of The verification call going directly to the manager who signed your RNR are less and going to the HR division of the company are more.


You have to be prepared for both the eventualities and the consequences thereafter

There have been many cases reported on the forum of the CO insisting on submitting a reference letter for the current organisation despite having submitted SD

Why your agent does not want you to submit the reference letter, is best known to him but I am sure he must have his reasons

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

HI NB,
I have a question, Should i mention Yes to relevant exp. in my EOI if first year of my designation went in calculation of qualifying period required to meet the the skill level of nominated occupation ?
Like my designation is from 04/2012 to 12/2014 but first year they didn't count so in this case what should i write in my EOI, bit confused.
thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> HI NB,
> I have a question, Should i mention Yes to relevant exp. in my EOI if first year of my designation went in calculation of qualifying period required to meet the the skill level of nominated occupation ?
> Like my designation is from 04/2012 to 12/2014 but first year they didn't count so in this case what should i write in my EOI, bit confused.
> thanks


You have to split the period in 2 parts

The portion that is not allowed I.e. the 1st year you have to mark as non relevant
01.04.12 to 31.03.13 NON relevant
01.04.13 to 31.12.14 RELEVANT 
The above date are just example. Change them to the exact dates as applicable to you

Take care in entering dates so that you don’t make any mistake

If you want to continue to claim points for experience for the current period also, then leave the TO DATE blank

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to split the period in 2 parts
> 
> The portion that is not allowed I.e. the 1st year you have to mark as non relevant
> 01.04.12 to 31.03.13 NON relevant
> ...


Thanks


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Let me explain my concern 
My job code is software developer, when I got the reference letter with R&R from HR, It was approved by my manager. R&R were similar to that of usual software developers. This letter was signed after I got the invite when I was preparing for documents.
Now I may have to take up this PMO role which is project management and nothing technical, My R&R is going to get changed completely.

Do I need to inform about this role change to CO, I have not lodged the visa yet. Incase my manager who approved the R&R gets call, he will verify without any concerns.
I am worried if my current manager(PMO role) gets the call, they will not be able to confirm the R&R of software developer role that I did earlier. Will this cause issue and lead to refusal. 

My agent asked no to include SD or employment reference for any of my organizations, He says that's how they had been processing all these days. 

PS : the experience I am talking about is marked as not relevant experience. So shall I lodge visa and wait and see what happens.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Let me explain my concern
> My job code is software developer, when I got the reference letter with R&R from HR, It was approved by my manager. R&R were similar to that of usual software developers. This letter was signed after I got the invite when I was preparing for documents.
> Now I may have to take up this PMO role which is project management and nothing technical, My R&R is going to get changed completely.
> 
> ...


Your job change will happen now, whereas the verification call will be for a period prior to that

Generally In most organisations, whenever such a verification call,is made, the manager either gets the details of your previous RNR himself or requests the caller to contact the previous manager for the same

How your organisation will react, you know better

Generally the CO expect to get a confirmation of the employment period, designation and RNR from the company but just yesterday somebody was granted a visa despite the employer turning hostile to the extent that they terminated his service and refused to answer any query

If you have marked the employment as NOn Relevant , then the chances of verification call are very slim

I am at my wits end to try to understand on what basis the agent is asking you not to include any SD or reference letter for any employment, but I am sure he must have his reasons

You can take the final decision in consultation with your agent

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I am quite Surprised that you hadn’t renewed your passport before initiating the process!
> 
> If a CO has already contacted you, I think you have about 28 days to submit your new passport copy. A CO contact usually means delay. Your application may again be picked up weeks/months after submission of document. In few rare cases, some have been granted within a week too. Hope for the best!


Any form to be filled while uploading the new pp copy?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Any form to be filled while uploading the new pp copy?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Nope

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your job change will happen now, whereas the verification call will be for a period prior to that
> 
> Generally In most organisations, whenever such a verification call,is made, the manager either gets the details of your previous RNR himself or requests the caller to contact the previous manager for the same
> 
> ...


Thanks for the prompt response, Really relieved now. My application is all filled and ready. if I don't get my 189 invite tomorrow (if one round of invite happens). I will proceed with 190 this week.


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello guys,

My question to anyone who can help in this forum. I know no one can predict grants. But just wanted to know if anyone here has received a grant off late and when has he/she submitted their visa application. I submitted mine in end of Feb 2018. I have received no CO contact nor has my HAP ID generated(my agent has advised this will be generated once CO is assigned). Does anyone have any slightest of idea for the current waiting times.

Thanks in advance.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My question to anyone who can help in this forum. I know no one can predict grants. But just wanted to know if anyone here has received a grant off late and when has he/she submitted their visa application. I submitted mine in end of Feb 2018. I have received no CO contact nor has my HAP ID generated(my agent has advised this will be generated once CO is assigned). Does anyone have any slightest of idea for the current waiting times.
> 
> ...


There are 200 grants given every working day by the department in an average 
So asking this question does not make sense

Most members get their medical done before they submit the application, but your agent has chosen not to do that

You now have no option but to wait for the CO to take up your file and ask you to do the medicals

The average wait time for a completed application is 5-6 months and your will be further delayed due to the medical

Cheers


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello Everyone

I am seeking a clarification on "Different spellings of Name" in the documentation for the visa. Here is my situation.

All my academic, work and official documentation have my name as "Mohd Jahangir" but last year during passport renewal, passport officials have changed my name to "Mohammad Jahangir". 

They cited that Indian Ministry of external affairs has asked to write full name and not abbreviated name. 


Should I submit an affidavit from the court or public notary? I am yet to get CO.

If yes then,

Should I get an affidavit from Court for the different spelling of the name?
Will affidavit from public Notary sufficient or Court order is needed?
What is the process of getting such certificate?

Visa Lodged: 13th March 2018 in 189 stream (261312)

Please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohdjahangir said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am seeking a clarification on "Different spellings of Name" in the documentation for the visa. Here is my situation.
> 
> ...


When submitting the application and filling the forms, you should have used the full name as it appears in th passport and when asked if you have used any other name, you could have given the short name

Anyways it’s a small matter of just technicality as Mohd. And Mohammed are same versions 
You just get an affidavit made from a notary that the short name and long name belong to the same person
I doubt that the CO will even ask you to submit it, but better to be prepared

Nothing to worry or approach the court or the CO at this stage

Cheers


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

newbienz said:


> When submitting the application and filling the forms, you should have used the full name as it appears in th passport and when asked if you have used any other name, you could have given the short name
> 
> Anyways it’s a small matter of just technicality as Mohd. And Mohammed are same versions
> You just get an affidavit made from a notary that the short name and long name belong to the same person
> ...


I have disclosed all the information while lodging the application. Also, I have filled both the names in form 80 as well. Uploaded both copies of passport (current and previous one).

Still will get Affidavit from public Notary.

Thanks


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There are 200 grants given every working day by the department in an average
> So asking this question does not make sense
> 
> Most members get their medical done before they submit the application, but your agent has chosen not to do that
> ...


Will it help if I get the medical done now and submit it as soon as the CO asks for it?

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

niravharsora said:


> Will it help if I get the medical done now and submit it as soon as the CO asks for it?
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261111
> Age: 28 - 30 pts
> ...


I recommend to generate HAP ID yourself and get your medicals done. This way you can save your time in case CO asks for.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Will it help if I get the medical done now and submit it as soon as the CO asks for it?
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261111
> Age: 28 - 30 pts
> ...


The department does not advise you to do the medicals after you have submitted your application until the CO generates the HAP ID

If you want to do it on your own, then you have to do it before you submitted the application and you have missed the bus 

So don’t complicate the issue and wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi Seniors please guide me I stayed in Qatar for two to three months multiple times total stay was one year and two months . Stayed in a hotel for the company assignments. Usually they won't give PCC when you are on tourist or business visa. I am in the process of filling my visa application.what to do guide please.Thanks 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The department does not advise you to do the medicals after you have submitted your application until the CO generates the HAP ID
> 
> If you want to do it on your own, then you have to do it before you submitted the application and you have missed the bus
> 
> ...


Thank you. Noted.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

niravharsora said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My question to anyone who can help in this forum. I know no one can predict grants. But just wanted to know if anyone here has received a grant off late and when has he/she submitted their visa application. I submitted mine in end of Feb 2018. I have received no CO contact nor has my HAP ID generated(my agent has advised this will be generated once CO is assigned). Does anyone have any slightest of idea for the current waiting times.
> 
> ...


dont waste time waiting for Co to generate HAP ID, you can do it yourself, 

go to immiaccount - under your name tab - click on my health assessment - fill the detail -- generate HAP ID and get done with the medicals,

pardon me but your agent is not aware that applicant/agent should themselves generate HAP ID and get through with medicals, your agent has successfully wasted your 2 months


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi Seniors please guide me I stayed in Qatar for two to three months multiple times total stay was one year and two months . Stayed in a hotel for the company assignments. Usually they won't give PCC when you are on tourist or business visa. I am in the process of filling my visa application.what to do guide please.Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Hey Buddy,
Are you still in Qatar?
Since you have stayed for more than a year they will ask you for PCC. You will need it.
Go to QID and see if they can issue you 1.

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

newbienz said:


> There are 200 grants given every working day by the department in an average
> So asking this question does not make sense
> 
> Most members get their medical done before they submit the application, but your agent has chosen not to do that
> ...


I do not agree with the thing totally, 

many members including me generate HAP ID after submission of visa application, completed medicals, didnt waited for co to generate HAP IDs, this craze of doing medicals before submitting visa application came up in 2016, previously people were not much aware of this option

i agree that op's agent has unnecessarily delayed the visa processing,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi Seniors please guide me I stayed in Qatar for two to three months multiple times total stay was one year and two months . Stayed in a hotel for the company assignments. Usually they won't give PCC when you are on tourist or business visa. I am in the process of filling my visa application.what to do guide please.Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Technically you are required to submit a Qatar PCC

If it’s not issued as per rules then you should try to get a letter from the concerned department that you are not eligible to get the same

Also post as a specific question on the forum so that members living there can answer

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> I do not agree with the thing totally,
> 
> many members including me generate HAP ID after submission of visa application, completed medicals, didnt waited for co to generate HAP IDs, this craze of doing medicals before submitting visa application came up in 2016, previously people were not much aware of this option
> 
> i agree that op's agent has unnecessarily delayed the visa processing,


I go with what is recommended by the department
Those recommendations have been done with some objective in mind, and not just for the fun of it

But If a member still wants to ignore that, it’s his choice

If I were in the applicant shoes, I would not have independently generated the HAP ID at this stage 

In my last 10 years of visa and PR applications , I have learnt that taking short cuts, inevitably delay the process

The final decision is yours 


Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi, Newbienz et all,

Can you help me with some guidance here, please?
I was working for Sun Microsystems in 2008 and then it was acquired by Oracle and then I left after some time. Now Oracle is not at all responding in creating a reference letter and citing the issue with acquired companies data is not easily available and all, This is going on from last 4 weeks. 

I can get my then lead who is a manager now and still in Oracle to write me an SD but I only have last 3 payslips of Sun and not the first one. (do have bank statements and Form 16 from them), what do you guys suggest I should do?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi, Newbienz et all,
> 
> Can you help me with some guidance here, please?
> I was working for Sun Microsystems in 2008 and then it was acquired by Oracle and then I left after some time. Now Oracle is not at all responding in creating a reference letter and citing the issue with acquired companies data is not easily available and all, This is going on from last 4 weeks.
> ...


Please post complete details

What period you worked
What all evidence you already have for that period , and what you can try and get

Please go through this link so that you have a fair idea of what is required yourself instead of depending on other members only

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Please post complete details
> 
> What period you worked
> What all evidence you already have for that period , and what you can try and get
> ...


Thanks, Newbienz,

I have gone through the link and even ACS guidelines.
I worked in Sun from June 2008 to October 2009. Now Oracle is not co-operating in giving any type of reference letter.
Currently, I am preparing for ACS and I have following with me currently - 
1. Sun offer letter.
2. Last 3 payslips from Sun.
3. Relieving letter from Sun (which only states termination dates and not Start date).
4. Bank Statements highlighting salary credit for the entire work period.
5. Form 16.

Now at the time of claiming point i would not really need above experience as i am there in my current company for about 8+ years.
But for ACS i do need this experience to be assessed and struggling.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Can I use the same immi account for visa lodgement which I used for medical?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Thanks, Newbienz,
> 
> I have gone through the link and even ACS guidelines.
> I worked in Sun from June 2008 to October 2009. Now Oracle is not co-operating in giving any type of reference letter.
> ...


ACS might accept the termination letter along with the SD for the SUN employment
It’s not certain, because it should contain your joining date also
Attach the payslips that you have also, as all the evidence that yiu have are partial as per ACS rules 
But no harm in trying

Till you actually submit the application, and get the assessment, you cannot be sure

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Can I use the same immi account for visa lodgement which I used for medical?


You can use the same or any other you want

Your choice

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Can I use the same immi account for visa lodgement which I used for medical?


Yes you can


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

What should be the appropriate category for attaching Bank Statements:

1. Bank Statements - Business
2. Financial statements
3. Letter/Statement- Accountant
4. Others

As per my understanding 1st one is for business people i think and even 2nd one is also not perfect. Please provide your inputs on best suitable option.

Also under Medicals what evidence is required? I had completed that before lodgement but do not have any reports.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

addy101 said:


> What should be the appropriate category for attaching Bank Statements:
> 
> 1. Bank Statements - Business
> 2. Financial statements
> ...


Did mine get under financial statements


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Please suggest what are the chances of getting invite in 189 with total 70 pts (below points breakdown) -
ANZSCO Code: 261312
Points Tally: 70 - Age (30) + Eng (10) + Edu (15) + Exp (10) + PS (5 Expected as waiting for ACS)

Regards


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please suggest what are the chances of getting invite in 189 with total 70 pts (below points breakdown) -
> ANZSCO Code: 261312
> ...


Currently, only 75 pointers are being picked and only about being invited every month. I think its going to take some waiting. 

Link to the March Invitation round below for your reference. 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> What should be the appropriate category for attaching Bank Statements:
> 
> 1. Bank Statements - Business
> 2. Financial statements
> ...


I uploaded under Financial statements

As long as the dashboard for medicals shows NO FURTHER ACTION REQUIRED, you are good

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please suggest what are the chances of getting invite in 189 with total 70 pts (below points breakdown) -
> ANZSCO Code: 261312
> ...


I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Much expected yesterday's round didn't happen, My 190 deadline is on May 14th. Is it advisable to wait for another round. last invite for 75 pointers for software engineers category was till March 15th and my DOE is April 4th, I am not sure if I will stand a chance in next invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Much expected yesterday's round didn't happen, My 190 deadline is on May 14th. Is it advisable to wait for another round. last invite for 75 pointers for software engineers category was till March 15th and my DOE is April 4th, I am not sure if I will stand a chance in next invite.


The chances of the round being held yesterday was low
I always believed it would be 8th and 22nd

It should be held this coming Tuesday 

If I were in your shoes I would have waited till next Tuesday 
Although it will be a 3 week delay round, the chances your invite are low, but I see no harm in waiting

Cheers


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have a small query. I have attached my PTE scoresheet in attach documents while submitting visa application. Is that enough or I need to submit via PTE portal where there is an option to send to Department of Immigration Australia?

I have resigned my present company and I am in notice period which ends at June end. Hopefully, I get my visa before that. In case if employment verification happens after June, Do I need to submit my relieving letter as well, the moment i come out of my present company? If verification happens post june , during verification I wont be in any company( say I haven't joined any new company as well, just waiting for my visa), in that case, will that be a problem since I resigned and not in any job temporarily?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a small query. I have attached my PTE scoresheet in attach documents while submitting visa application. Is that enough or I need to submit via PTE portal where there is an option to send to Department of Immigration Australia?
> 
> I have resigned my present company and I am in notice period which ends at June end. Hopefully, I get my visa before that. In case if employment verification happens after June, Do I need to submit my relieving letter as well, the moment i come out of my present company? If verification happens post june , during verification I wont be in any company( say I haven't joined any new company as well, just waiting for my visa), in that case, will that be a problem since I resigned and not in any job temporarily?


You have to submit your score via PTE website. Usually this is asked at the time you are booking your test and i am sure you must have checked that box. If not, you can still do it now.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

insider580 said:


> You have to submit your score via PTE website. Usually this is asked at the time you are booking your test and i am sure you must have checked that box. If not, you can still do it now.



ok. Please let me know if I need to select Department of Home affairs( DHA) while sending? IF I search for department of immigration and border protection
, I get only Department of Home affairs( DHA)


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> ok. Please let me know if I need to select Department of Home affairs( DHA) while sending? IF I search for department of immigration and border protection
> , I get only Department of Home affairs( DHA)


Yes thats the correct one. Go ahead.


----------



## AU_VISA_189 (May 2, 2018)

Hi All,

I just joined this forum today and I am interested to know overall process for VISA189 (point based).

Just to give background, I am a mechanical engineer working in IT for 8+ years(will complete 9 years in Aug 2018).
I don't have any experience working or studying in Australia.
Below is my calculation of points

Age: 30
English - 10(Haven't appeared for test but aiming for average score for now )


For other categories of point table, I have below queries

1. For my 8+ years of IT experience how many points will I get?
2. For qualification, do I need to get it assessed by some other assessment authority or ACS will asses it. How many points I can get for the same.
Mechanical Engineer - Babasaheb Ambedkar Technological University, Lonere, Maharashtra
3. For partner skill qualification what is required? (My wife is E&TC Engineer with 8 years exp in IT)

Appreciate ur help 
Thanks in adavance !!


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

AU_VISA_189 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined this forum today and I am interested to know overall process for VISA189 (point based).
> 
> ...


Hi,

There are few sticky threads in the forum which explains the process nicely, please go through them and then come back with specific questions and Yes you both need to go through ACS assessment.

Here is the link to one of the thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1241401-read-first-want-go-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> ok. Please let me know if I need to select Department of Home affairs( DHA) while sending? IF I search for department of immigration and border protection
> , I get only Department of Home affairs( DHA)


DIBP has been renamed as DHA
So go ahead

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a small query. I have attached my PTE scoresheet in attach documents while submitting visa application. Is that enough or I need to submit via PTE portal where there is an option to send to Department of Immigration Australia?
> 
> I have resigned my present company and I am in notice period which ends at June end. Hopefully, I get my visa before that. In case if employment verification happens after June, Do I need to submit my relieving letter as well, the moment i come out of my present company? If verification happens post june , during verification I wont be in any company( say I haven't joined any new company as well, just waiting for my visa), in that case, will that be a problem since I resigned and not in any job temporarily?


On your final day of job, file a form 1022 informing the CO that you are no longer working
Give your personal email id and mobile number in case he needs to contact you

It will not affect the processing of your existing visa even if you are not working

Just ensure that you leave in good taste so that there is no adverse comments given in case of verification 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AU_VISA_189 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined this forum today and I am interested to know overall process for VISA189 (point based).
> 
> ...


Go through this thread and all the links given therein

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

You will understand the complete process

If you still have any specific doubts, post the same

Your wife has chances of getting more points for experience then you

So both should give PTEA seriously and see the scores
ACS assessment anyways has to be given by both 

Cheers


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> On your final day of job, file a form 1022 informing the CO that you are no longer working
> Give your personal email id and mobile number in case he needs to contact you
> 
> It will not affect the processing of your existing visa even if you are not working
> ...


Great. Clarified NB,
Thanks a lot.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Yes thats the correct one. Go ahead.


Thanks Buddy.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

I uploaded one document by mistake in the *"Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of	
1
Received
"*

it was supposed to go under Overseas Work experience. All Other 35 Documents in Overseas work experience section are correctly uploaded. 
What can do to change it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> I uploaded one document by mistake in the *"Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
> 1
> Received
> "*
> ...


Upload it again in the correct section

You cannot withdraw the document already uploaded

Not a big issue

Relax
Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I uploaded under Financial statements
> 
> As long as the dashboard for medicals shows NO FURTHER ACTION REQUIRED, you are good
> 
> Cheers


yes the medicals section says SUBMITTED and also No Further action Required. 
SO means I don't have to attach anything, it will be retrieved through HAP Id I provided during visa form. right?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Upload it again in the correct section
> 
> You cannot withdraw the document already uploaded
> 
> ...


Yes, done, thanks a lot.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I am claiming no points for experience, but i have still attached Confirmation letter, Annual appraisal letters, bank statements, employment contracts, ITR, Pay slips and Reference letters. The only document left is PF document. So, is it really necessary even though I have supplied all the other docs and I am not claiming any points for experience. 

In case I should, will it be ok to attach the PF docs now? I had lodged on 1 Feb 2018 and its been 91 days and no CO contact.

Please guide me.

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> yes the medicals section says SUBMITTED and also No Further action Required.
> SO means I don't have to attach anything, it will be retrieved through HAP Id I provided during visa form. right?


It has already been retrieved and attached to your application 

That’s why iT says no further action required 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am claiming no points for experience, but i have still attached Confirmation letter, Annual appraisal letters, bank statements, employment contracts, ITR, Pay slips and Reference letters. The only document left is PF document. So, is it really necessary even though I have supplied all the other docs and I am not claiming any points for experience.
> 
> ...


What evidence you will give is always a personal decision of the applicant 
If the CO finds that the Evidence is insufficient, he will get back to you

Any particular reason why you did not attach the PF documents so long ?

Cheers


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What evidence you will give is always a personal decision of the applicant
> 
> If the CO finds that the Evidence is insufficient, he will get back to you
> 
> ...




I had it in my mind while i was preparing my documents. But somehow it slipped my mind until I saw someone get contacted by CO today for PF docs.
By the way which particular PF document are we supposed to attach? If you could help me with that.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> I had it in my mind while i was preparing my documents. But somehow it slipped my mind until I saw someone get contacted by CO today for PF docs.
> By the way which particular PF document are we supposed to attach? If you could help me with that.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


The statement which shows the credits of amounts to your account

If I were in your shoes, I would have attached the document and be done with it

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

if in any question the space runs out (for example in Q19), can i attach one more same page to fill the details or i will have to use section T only?

One more thing, sorry if it annoys anyone but i have question again for address details section on form 80 (Q17).. i read it says all addresses but just to be sure do i need to provide the address even if i traveled any country as tourist (7-10 days). I mean i have all the hotel address but is it required. Confusion arises because it says below:

• addresses inside and outside Australia
• places you resided for study/work
• refugee camps
• any other place you have resided such as share houses, university residences and temporary accommodation.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The statement which shows the credits of amounts to your account
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks man! Will get it done today itself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> if in any question the space runs out (for example in Q19), can i attach one more same page to fill the details or i will have to use section T only?
> 
> One more thing, sorry if it annoys anyone but i have question again for address details section on form 80 (Q17).. i read it says all addresses but just to be sure do i need to provide the address even if i traveled any country as tourist (7-10 days). I mean i have all the hotel address but is it required. Confusion arises because it says below:
> 
> ...


You have to fill page T only
My page T ran to 20 sheets at least

I provided details of all hotels also I stayed as a tourist, as I had maintained the records

You can decide what to do depending on what you have available 
Also it cannot be more clear..what is the confusion 
Hotels are temporary accommodation 


Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz, I have an important query on my baby's visitor and 457 visa. I got the visitor visa for baby and planning to bring her to Australia this month. Later I have planned for applying for 457 visa so that she will be under company provided insurance and be in the same visa like me.

My company's immigration team said to me that Australia DIBP will not approve 457 visa if baby has visitor visa already.

But last time when I enquired in this forum, I got the advice as if the latest visa(457) has preference and the old visa will get cancelled(visitor).This is contradictory to what my company's immigration team has told me.
I am surprised with what my company's immigration team suggests. 

Could you please let me know how does this actually work and from whom I can confirm this (DIBP contact number) or official links? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to fill page T only
> My page T ran to 20 sheets at least
> 
> I provided details of all hotels also I stayed as a tourist, as I had maintained the records
> ...


thanks buddy... by the way in duties section do we need to provide each and every duties as mentioned in resume/reference letter? as there is not enough space, can we use section T to continue for that particular employment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> thanks buddy... by the way in duties section do we need to provide each and every duties as mentioned in resume/reference letter? as there is not enough space, can we use section T to continue for that particular employment?


I just gave what could be fitted in that

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz, I have an important query on my baby's visitor and 457 visa. I got the visitor visa for baby and planning to bring her to Australia this month. Later I have planned for applying for 457 visa so that she will be under company provided insurance and be in the same visa like me.
> 
> My company's immigration team said to me that Australia DIBP will not approve 457 visa if baby has visitor visa already.
> 
> ...


Are there any conditions on the baby visitors visa ?

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I just gave what could be fitted in that
> 
> Cheers


ok..


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are there any conditions on the baby visitors visa ?
> 
> Cheers


Nope, I could not spot any special conditions but what kind of conditions you are referring to? Any example please. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Nope, I could not spot any special conditions but what kind of conditions you are referring to? Any example please.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


8501
8503

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 8501
> 8503
> 
> Cheers


I am able to see only two visa conditions :8101 - No work and 8201- maximum three months study

And unable to find 8501 or 8503 in the granted visa. Please let me know whether this is eligible to get 457 that actually replaces the visitor visa. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> I am able to see only two visa conditions :8101 - No work and 8201- maximum three months study
> 
> And unable to find 8501 or 8503 in the granted visa. Please let me know whether this is eligible to get 457 that actually replaces the visitor visa.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


What is the validity of the visa ?

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Date of grant 23rd April 2018, must not arrive after 23 April 2019 and length of stay :6 months from the date of each travel


newbienz said:


> What is the validity of the visa ?
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Date of grant 23rd April 2018, must not arrive after 23 April 2019 and length of stay :6 months from the date of each travel
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


I see no reason explicitly which prohibits you to apply for 457 for your baby even if she is holding a visitors visa

But I have very limited knowledge of this visa, as it is mainly processed through MARA Agents only

Speak to DHA and post the reply you get

contact us by phone, Monday – Friday 8.30am – 4.30pm (AEST) on 131 881 in Australia, except public holidays.

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the clarification newbienz. I will update this thread once I get more information on this.


newbienz said:


> I see no reason explicitly which prohibits you to apply for 457 for your baby even if she is holding a visitors visa
> 
> But I have very limited knowledge of this visa, as it is mainly processed through MARA Agents only
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

Dear Newbienz,

Can you please suggest on my case detailed below?

I possess a full time Masters degree in Technology Management completed in 2010-2012. In addition I have a Bachelor in Electrical & Electronic Engineering with Telecommunication major, this was completed in 2007.

I have full-time work experience in Telecommunication field in 2 slots: from Jan, 2008 to Sep 2010 and then from Dec, 2012 to present.

My Bachelor degree is AQF equivalent to a Australian Associate degree, so I will get 10 points for this.

Now I have the below queries based on the condition that I will apply for telecom related occupation:

1. Can I claim extra 5 points for my Masters degree? My understanding is that I can't claim the extra point since my occupation is in Engineering category, but just want to confirm it through expert opinion.

2. For my current employer I was initially outsourced to a third party, later I joined as a full-time employee. So should I need to take any employment reference from the third party company or the letter from my current manager/supervisor will suffice (this letter will indicate that I was an outsourced employee initially before becoming full-time)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> Can you please suggest on my case detailed below?
> 
> ...


1. No idea

2. The employment reference should be issued by the company which was'paying you for that period
So you will have to get 2 separate Reference letters for the respective periods

Cheers


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Thanks man! Will get it done today itself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hello boss,

Need your suggestions on the below:

1. I was able to gather and consolidate my PF statement for current employer. I could not provide it for previous employer as i had separate UAN account and i had withdraw the amount from that account, thus its inactive now. 
2. I have consolidated my form 16 and form 26as for all years as well.

So will this have any positive or negative impact as i had attached these documents after 91 days.

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> No matter how good the agent is, it would be better if you understand and keep track of what he is doing. Get screenshots / PDFs of application lodged, Documents being submitted, etc. Look at various links on the forum including the very first post in this thread by Newbienz. Keep yourself informed of the whole process. One small mistake by your Agent could delay the process. Hence, the caution.


Thanks buddy. Makes sense. He said he would be sending me the link for final approval before filing. He plans to do it tomorrow. So fingers crossed.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Whenever my company has used agents to process my working visas, they have always sent me the filled copies of the application for final approval before submitting it
> 
> Other then that they have never shared any other document, except correspondence from The department asking for clarification or further documents
> 
> ...


Dear Buddy - he will file it tomorrow. He advised me to go through an agent for PCC. I am not sure if this is necessary. I know that i need to have an appointment with passport office...and then?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> Dear Buddy - he will file it tomorrow. He advised me to go through an agent for PCC. I am not sure if this is necessary. I know that i need to have an appointment with passport office...and then?


Take PSK appointment first for PCC.
If there is a change in address then there will be police verification otherwise you will get PCC on the spot.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Take PSK appointment first for PCC.
> If there is a change in address then there will be police verification otherwise you will get PCC on the spot.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you. Change in address for what duration? I have been in the same residence for last 3 years. Any idea?
My passport and hubz passport has different addresses


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> Thank you. Change in address for what duration? I have been in the same residence for last 3 years. Any idea?
> My passport and hubz passport has different addresses


Is your address mentioned on passport and current address same?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Is your address mentioned on passport and current address same?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nopes, not same. Also, my husband and my passport both have different addresses.
So for police verification, which police station I need to go to? Who will decide the jurisdiction. What all do I need to carry?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> Nopes, not same. Also, my husband and my passport both have different addresses.
> So for police verification, which police station I need to go to? Who will decide the jurisdiction. What all do I need to carry?


Husband's address doesn't matter. If your current address and address mentioned on passport are not same then there will be police verification.
For verification you will need current address proof. Aadhaar, electricity bill, tax document are valid address proofs.
Check police station for your area of residence.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Husband's address doesn't matter. If your current address and address mentioned on passport are not same then there will be police verification.
> For verification you will need current address proof. Aadhaar, electricity bill, tax document are valid address proofs.
> Check police station for your area of residence.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks so much! For spouse, its okay if the address doesnt match - so fine here. My aadhar card has my current address, so it should be good. I will go to my nearest police station - in fact there is an ACP on my floor of residence. I can check with him myself if there is any issue. Cool


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> Thanks so much! For spouse, its okay if the address doesnt match - so fine here. My aadhar card has my current address, so it should be good. I will go to my nearest police station - in fact there is an ACP on my floor of residence. I can check with him myself if there is any issue. Cool


Perfect. Book PSK appointment at the earliest. It takes time in most of the cities now a days to get an appointment because of rush. It's all online.
Best luck.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Perfect. Book PSK appointment at the earliest. It takes time in most of the cities now a days to get an appointment because of rush. It's all online.
> Best luck.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sure will do. Is there any form that I need to fill? ALso, do I get the police verification first to carry it at the PCC appointment? Is there any link I can follow?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> Sure will do. Is there any form that I need to fill? ALso, do I get the police verification first to carry it at the PCC appointment? Is there any link I can follow?


PSK appointment first.
Login to this link and fill the form for PCC.
http://www.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello boss,
> 
> Need your suggestions on the below:
> 
> ...


This is not an exact science

You have done it and now forget it

Wait for the grant or CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Dear Buddy - he will file it tomorrow. He advised me to go through an agent for PCC. I am not sure if this is necessary. I know that i need to have an appointment with passport office...and then?


It depends on whether you are prepared to spend the time in the PSK to get the PCC?

If you are ready for the same, there is no need to go through an agent

It’s a pretty straightforward process

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It depends on whether you are prepared to spend the time in the PSK to get the PCC?
> 
> If you are ready for the same, there is no need to go through an agent
> 
> ...


No agent then - I will do it myself!

All geared up. I dont know the timelines for VISA - how soon the case officer is assigned...but my agent said that it should be done by 4 months atleast. I highly doubt it since i know that skills dont matter once you file the visa - its an open field


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> No agent then - I will do it myself!
> 
> All geared up. I dont know the timelines for VISA - how soon the case officer is assigned...but my agent said that it should be done by 4 months atleast. I highly doubt it since i know that skills dont matter once you file the visa - its an open field


You have already submitted your application and still not done your PCC ?

Wow 

Cheers


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

swatee25 said:


> No agent then - I will do it myself!
> 
> All geared up. I dont know the timelines for VISA - how soon the case officer is assigned...but my agent said that it should be done by 4 months atleast. I highly doubt it since i know that skills dont matter once you file the visa - its an open field


I recently did my and spouse's PCC. We got an appointment for the next day and spent an hour at PSK @Mumbai. we had same addresses for me and spouse however my spouse got PCC on same day but I had to wait 20 days as passport officer wanted to go for police verification as I had passport renewal last year (during which they didnt do any check and issued me new passport). Today I went to collect PCC from PSK and took 10 mins to get PCC issued for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi, my husband is the primary applicant for 189 visa and we have lodged the visa on April 8th.
Now he gets an L1 US opportunity,(must go)
1.can he travel till he gets grant? 2.Does he need to update in the portal? 
3.Will they ask for any other documents? 
4.Can he come back and still migrate to Australia?

Really confused and the only alternative we have his resign. We were successful in delaying the L1 visa by 4 months.. but not anymore.
Need expert advice please.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have already submitted your application and still not done your PCC ?
> 
> Wow
> 
> Cheers


Noooo - yet to submit the application - I guess he will do it tomorrow. I was told PCC follows the application along with medical...isnt it correct?

Also, my credit card limit is not getting increased to accommodate my VISA fee although i have ready cash. Do you know how much increases if I use Paypal?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi, my husband is the primary applicant for 189 visa and we have lodged the visa on April 8th.
> Now he gets an L1 US opportunity,(must go)
> 1.can he travel till he gets grant? 2.Does he need to update in the portal?
> 3.Will they ask for any other documents?
> ...


It’s immaterial where the applicant is after he has been invited and submitted his application 

The application will be processed based on the data till he got invited

He can jolly well go to USA and complete his assignment and then migrate to Australia when convenient, if he is granted the PR.
He just has to make sure that he activates the PR within the IED

Just file a Form 1022 and inform the CO of his new location and contact details, in case he needs to contact him

I really don’t understand why you have delayed the assignment and were even thinking of resigning over this small issue

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi, my husband is the primary applicant for 189 visa and we have lodged the visa on April 8th.
> Now he gets an L1 US opportunity,(must go)
> 1.can he travel till he gets grant? 2.Does he need to update in the portal?
> 3.Will they ask for any other documents?
> ...


1. Yes
2. Yes, Submit Change of Address and US Visa information (if not already provided)
3. Don't think additional documents are required. Seniors in the forum can comment.
4. Yes, without an issue.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Noooo - yet to submit the application - I guess he will do it tomorrow. I was told PCC follows the application along with medical...isnt it correct?
> 
> Also, my credit card limit is not getting increased to accommodate my VISA fee although i have ready cash. Do you know how much increases if I use Paypal?


There is no fixed pattern for uploading documents 
You do it as per your own convenience 
But of course, the upload link becomes active only after payment of visa fees

No idea about PayPal 

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I have two questions in filling the education details in Form 80

1.I have mentioned the details of education from KG to grade 9, grade 10, grade 11, grade 12 , UG. My Agent is advising me to keep single entry and enter only from Grade 1 to Grade 12. Is it fine. We have two board of exam secondary and higher secondary or inter, I thought we need to specify them separately, but my agent says to keep it as grade 1 to 12. 

2. My Spouse completed 4 years of education in BE, however he did not clear his backlogs of arrears and obtain degree. In Form 80 I have mentioned 2004-2008 as his degree duration and marked it as withdrawn instead of completed. Is it fine? My agent is again asking me to remove this entry. 
If I remove it, Will they ask about the gap details from 2004-2008. I Do have course completion certificate from the college for the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I have two questions in filling the education details in Form 80
> 
> 1.I have mentioned the details of education from KG to grade 9, grade 10, grade 11, grade 12 , UG. My Agent is advising me to keep single entry and enter only from Grade 1 to Grade 12. Is it fine. We have two board of exam secondary and higher secondary or inter, I thought we need to specify them separately, but my agent says to keep it as grade 1 to 12.
> 
> ...


What you were planning to do is exactly what I would have done if I were in your shoes

But as you have appointed an agent, you should listen to his advice seriously 

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What you were planning to do is exactly what I would have done if I were in your shoes
> 
> But as you have appointed an agent, you should listen to his advice seriously
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, Ya true, but except for the fact that my agent isn't aware of many things happening. He said for 1221 is not needed, employment reference is not needed, DIBP isn't aware of kindergarten and lot of irrelevant stuff. So I decided its high time I take things in my hand. Mentioning my spouse degree as incomplete/withdrawn is the right option I believe, Please let me know if its ideal. 
And I am going to mention my education details are KG to grade 10, grade 11-12.
Please let me know if I am good to go.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Thanks NB, Ya true, but except for the fact that my agent isn't aware of many things happening. He said for 1221 is not needed, employment reference is not needed, DIBP isn't aware of kindergarten and lot of irrelevant stuff. So I decided its high time I take things in my hand. Mentioning my spouse degree as incomplete/withdrawn is the right option I believe, Please let me know if its ideal.
> And I am going to mention my education details are KG to grade 10, grade 11-12.
> Please let me know if I am good to go.


There is no holy grail of filling the form 80
Each person can Give information to the extent available with him and also he is comfortable in giving

I mentioned my entire schooling Career from LKG till graduation with school names and addresses also

I would have also shown the degree as incomplete/withdrawn

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is no holy grail of filling the form 80
> Each person can Give information to the extent available with him and also he is comfortable in giving
> 
> I mentioned my entire schooling Career from LKG till graduation with school names and addresses also
> ...


Thanks a lot NB. Waiting to move to VISA grant gang 190


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Can anyone tell me whether having a relative such as direct sister or mom,s brother in Australia (Citizen) can have any help in PR process? Is it called as 489? How is this visa achieved?


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, Applied for 489 in the first week of April. Finished our medicals 2 weeks ago( 2 adults and 2 kids). Status on emedicals show completed against all the tests. When will we know if medicals are cleared or further tests are needed? As far as we know our tests should have no issues. But still a little tensed until we know it is cleared. We r using an agent so we do not have access to our application.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Can anyone tell me whether having a relative such as direct sister or mom,s brother in Australia (Citizen) can have any help in PR process? Is it called as 489? How is this visa achieved?


Hey you can apply for family-sponsored visa 489.

Thanks


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

But what I am asking is that how can I apply?

Is it under the point system 489? coz it is only inviting 5 people per round. Is this both 489 are same?
What are the conditions for 489? 
Is spouse included in the application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Hi, Applied for 489 in the first week of April. Finished our medicals 2 weeks ago( 2 adults and 2 kids). Status on emedicals show completed against all the tests. When will we know if medicals are cleared or further tests are needed? As far as we know our tests should have no issues. But still a little tensed until we know it is cleared. We r using an agent so we do not have access to our application.


The agent application dashboard will show if any further tests are required 

You will have to depend on the agent to inform you
It’s a part of his job so relax

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> But what I am asking is that how can I apply?
> 
> Is it under the point system 489? coz it is only inviting 5 people per round. Is this both 489 are same?
> What are the conditions for 489?
> Is spouse included in the application?


There are several routes under 489

Go through this link to check what all you are eligible for

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489-

Cheers


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

newbienz said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Applied for 489 in the first week of April. Finished our medicals 2 weeks ago( 2 adults and 2 kids). Status on emedicals show completed against all the tests. When will we know if medicals are cleared or further tests are needed? As far as we know our tests should have no issues. But still a little tensed until we know it is cleared. We r using an agent so we do not have access to our application.
> ...


Ok, Thanks. But if further tests are required..would we have known by now?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Ok, Thanks. But if further tests are required..would we have known by now?


I think, That would only be known when a CO picks up your application. If the CO sees any adverse findings, he would refer your medicals to Bupa in Australia and seek their opinion whether to ask for additional tests or not.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There are several routes under 489
> 
> Go through this link to check what all you are eligible for
> 
> ...


If some relative is ready to sponsor you, you will get 10 points correct ? After getting 10 points, will it go to the 489 lotto again and if you are able to increase score then only invite ??????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> If some relative is ready to sponsor you, you will get 10 points correct ? After getting 10 points, will it go to the 489 lotto again and if you are able to increase score then only invite ??????


Not much idea about 489 process and requirements 

Cheers


----------



## Proud_Heart (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello,

I have submitted an EOI for 189 with 75 points (medical lab scientist) and expect to be invited to lodge 189 visa this week (Wed 9 May).

I claimed 10 points for experience (more than 5 years)

The problem is with my first employer 2013-2017
I 've worked in a governmental hospital here in Egypt and have a reference letter and COE officially signed and sealed by the Egyptian ministry of health, ministry of exterior and authenticated by the AUS embassy in Egypt. Also, the name of the hospital and my occupation appear in my passport and national ID card.

I am not able to get social security or tax documents and I was paid in cash.

Please note that my case is different as almost all visa applicants work for private sector organizations and thus, any documents issued by such bodies have to be supported by a third party.

Is there any chance that the mentioned documents will be sufficient for the CO?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Proud_Heart said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted an EOI for 189 with 75 points (medical lab scientist) and expect to be invited to lodge 189 visa this week (Wed 9 May).
> 
> ...


Why no tax documents ?

Were you not required to file income tax return?

If you were not required legally, then the evidence you are providing should be sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## Dhruva (May 3, 2018)

Hi,

I have been checking in the forum that you have given valuable responses to the threads.

Please I need help in my case...

I have applied EOI for Victoria on 19th april 2018. Also provided job offer letter from Victoria 

Points: 70 including SS
Job offer: yes
261313 : software engineer

I am an Offshore applicant.

Recently they called to the company which has given me offer letter for verification.

Can anyone please tell me how much time it might take to get the invitation?


Looking forward to hear from you.

Regards ,
Dhruva


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I was going through the VISA application, My agent has filled in child custody details as below :

Is this family member a child under 18 years of age? "NO". 

I find this weird. shouldn't it be "yes".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dhruva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been checking in the forum that you have given valuable responses to the threads.
> 
> ...


The verification call is a good sign that your application is being considered seriously 

You should expect the decision in 10-12 weeks from the application date

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I was going through the VISA application, My agent has filled in child custody details as below :
> 
> Is this family member a child under 18 years of age? "NO".
> 
> I find this weird. shouldn't it be "yes".



If the age of the child is under 18 years, it should logically be YES

Probably just a typo at the agents end

Point it out to him..he will correct it or explain the reasons to you 

Which Q number and application form are you referring to ?
Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I did a blunder in my ACS. My Designation in my first organization is "Senior Systems engineer". 
My Employment reference letter and all payslips have this designation. I have no idea how I missed this and in my ACS I have given my designation as "Senior Software engineer". I am not claiming points for this experience. In my Visa application should I enter "Senior Systems engineer" or as per ACS outcome.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If the age of the child is under 18 years, it should logically be YES
> 
> Probably just a typo at the agents end
> 
> ...


E-Lodgement in immiaccount. Page 6 - Child Custody Details.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I did a blunder in my ACS. My Designation in my first organization is "Senior Systems engineer".
> My Employment reference letter and all payslips have this designation. I have no idea how I missed this and in my ACS I have given my designation as "Senior Software engineer". I am not claiming points for this experience. In my Visa application should I enter "Senior Systems engineer" or as per ACS outcome.


There is no correct answer for this, as both choices are evil

If one were to choose the lesser evil, then it would be to go along with the senior software engineer designation only, as given in the ACS results and hope that as you have not claimed points for this experience, the CO will not go too deep in this period evidence 

Ideal situation would be to get a fresh assessment done from ACS and then submit the fresh EOI, but I am not sure if you are willing to delay your application by several months

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> E-Lodgement in immiaccount. Page 6 - Child Custody Details.


Unfortunately I did not save a snapshot of that page as I had no child, so I cannot be of further help to you

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is no correct answer for this, as both choices are evil
> 
> If one were to choose the lesser evil, then it would be to go along with the senior software engineer designation only, as given in the ACS results and hope that as you have not claimed points for this experience, the CO will not go too deep in this period evidence
> 
> ...



No, I cant delay as my VISA is expiring 14th of may. I Applied one again and got it recently. In that too its Senior Software engineer. I will go as per ACS. To be on safer side I will apply for fresh skilled assessment after lodging visa. Just in case CO asks I will provide the same.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

My latest ACS outcome was on April 4th, It has not crossed the 60 day period. Shall I raise a review right today. Once I get it, I Can upload that as additional document even before CO asks, Will this be a better idea.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> My latest ACS outcome was on April 4th, It has not crossed the 60 day period. Shall I raise a review right today. Once I get it, I Can upload that as additional document even before CO asks, Will this be a better idea.


This looks to be a good idea 


Cheers


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

I had a query regarding 489 visa. I have applied for 489 NSW far south coast region. But as per my agent if I get the Visa grant I can live in any regional area mentioned as per visa condition 8539. I was planning to live in Adelaide from the beginning. So can you please share your thoughts?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## slavootic (May 2, 2018)

Hi everyone.
Reading the recent posts above I became concerned of my ACS assessement as well.
I was assessed as a Developer Programmer (261312) as I wished, but in the company I worked for my position had the different name "Web Developer".
Do you think I may have problems with DHA regarding this difference? My qualification is Master of IT, that is why I thought I could claim points for being a programmer of any kind, including web.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

I recently moved to a new address. How should I inform DIBP regarding this? Shoukd I fill 1221 or shoukd I go via 'Update Us' option in ImmiAccount? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

slavootic said:


> Hi everyone.
> Reading the recent posts above I became concerned of my ACS assessement as well.
> I was assessed as a Developer Programmer (261312) as I wished, but in the company I worked for my position had the different name "Web Developer".
> Do you think I may have problems with DHA regarding this difference? My qualification is Master of IT, that is why I thought I could claim points for being a programmer of any kind, including web.
> Thanks a lot.


This is the flavour of the season

All software testers are getting themselves assessed as Software engineers 
And web developers as developer programmer

Both the original jobs are not in MLTSSL so they are trying to beat the system

How far they will succeed , only time will tell

ACS is liberally handing out assessments under which ever category most applicants are applying 


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> I recently moved to a new address. How should I inform DIBP regarding this? Shoukd I fill 1221 or shoukd I go via 'Update Us' option in ImmiAccount?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You can use either

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> I had a query regarding 489 visa. I have applied for 489 NSW far south coast region. But as per my agent if I get the Visa grant I can live in any regional area mentioned as per visa condition 8539. I was planning to live in Adelaide from the beginning. So can you please share your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


You can technically, but you are violating the sponsorship commitment of working 2 years in the state

It is not followed up rigorously at the moment, but who knows what will happen in the future

Moreover, you may not get sponsorship for PR from NSW or SA either 
Visa agents are not bothered about your long term prospects 

Rethink seriously of staying in the state 

I am nit very familiar with the fine points of 489, so do recheck 

Cheers


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

I have looked around Live in VIC site and I would like to get your expert opinion for some of the questions,

What should I fill in; 

1. Q10 Total estimated amount of financial resources you have, including all of your assets (in A$) e.g. 100000

-- Honestly, I don't have a good financial background, I do get paid monthly, (Annual package around 50000) Melbourne, so it's really hard to save. Frankly, I don't have any assets as-well. What should I give here? 
Can I put the amount of my annual package? 
OR If I put any fake numbers, would they ask me to provide any supportive documents, such as bank statements?

2. Please provide you DoHA point mark?
is it including SS 5 points ?
I have only 55 points without SS. 
So should I put 55 or 60?

Thanks


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Found the source for my confusion in designation, I have got the SD incorrect as Senior Software engineer. My Senior manager who signed it also has missed it, Hard for her to remember after all these years. I contacted ACS, they said we can do a review, advised me to get a new SD and also employment reference and pay slips. Ideally this is the better option I believe. 

Or shall I avoid all this confusion and ignore employment reference from my company and just go with SD which has senior software engineer.

I believe going for ACS comforts me with my risks being reduced.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> I have looked around Live in VIC site and I would like to get your expert opinion for some of the questions,
> 
> What should I fill in;
> 
> ...


1. It’s never a good option to give any statements which you can’t back up

As you are already in VIC and have a job, they will not be too worried about your finances as you are not migrating to the state from outside
So give whatever you actually have
You can include some assets you have back in india, if any 

2. 55 points

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Found the source for my confusion in designation, I have got the SD incorrect as Senior Software engineer. My Senior manager who signed it also has missed it, Hard for her to remember after all these years. I contacted ACS, they said we can do a review, advised me to get a new SD and also employment reference and pay slips. Ideally this is the better option I believe.
> 
> Or shall I avoid all this confusion and ignore employment reference from my company and just go with SD which has senior software engineer.
> 
> I believe going for ACS comforts me with my risks being reduced.


I just can’t understand what you are saying
You have a SD as well as a reference letter for the same period ?
And the documents have separate designation ?

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I just can’t understand what you are saying
> You have a SD as well as a reference letter for the same period ?
> And the documents have separate designation ?
> 
> Cheers


Initially, employment reference letter from HR was not provided. Company was overtaken by another company they said they can't provide any employment reference letters. So I had to get SD for my employment period from my senior manager when I filed ACS. In that SD, I somehow missed systems engineer, which was right there in my pay slips , I submitted them too. 

Now very recently, somehow managed to get employment reference for this organization too from HR. This was not available when I did ACS. When HR provides employment reference, they clearly refer to the database and provide one, so this one happened to have correct information "Senior systems engineer". And my pay slips too.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Initially, employment reference letter from HR was not provided. Company was overtaken by another company they said they can't provide any employment reference letters. So I had to get SD for my employment period from my senior manager when I filed ACS. In that SD, I somehow missed systems engineer, which was right there in my pay slips , I submitted them too.
> 
> Now very recently, somehow managed to get employment reference for this organization too from HR. This was not available when I did ACS. When HR provides employment reference, they clearly refer to the database and provide one, so this one happened to have correct information "Senior systems engineer". And my pay slips too.


Once you have a reference letter with the correct designation, why ACS is asking you to get a SD also for the same period is beyond me

But anyways, you have no option but to provide all the documents they are asking for a review

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,
Thanks for the great work you are doing. 
I am working in my current company for 5 years, my base location is Noida and since last 2 years, I am in Singapore. My salary is still processed by my Noida office and in Singapore, I only get allowances in terms of travel card in SGD. I do not have any proof of income in Singapore. Please let me know if I need to show Singapore in my employee ref letter, or skip it and mention Noida as base location only.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Thanks for the great work you are doing.
> I am working in my current company for 5 years, my base location is Noida and since last 2 years, I am in Singapore. My salary is still processed by my Noida office and in Singapore, I only get allowances in terms of travel card in SGD. I do not have any proof of income in Singapore. Please let me know if I need to show Singapore in my employee ref letter, or skip it and mention Noida as base location only.


Your passport will show you were in Singapore for 2 years

You have to be honest upfront

As long as the payslips shows that you are based in Singapore, it’s good enough

Any ways you have to get a reference letter from the company 
Can you get it ?
If so, make sure that the Singapore location is marked separately in the same

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz, I called to that number and came to know that I can go ahead for applying for the next visa. Holding visitor visa does not affect the new visa.


newbienz said:


> I see no reason explicitly which prohibits you to apply for 457 for your baby even if she is holding a visitors visa
> 
> But I have very limited knowledge of this visa, as it is mainly processed through MARA Agents only
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz, I called to that number and came to know that I can go ahead for applying for the next visa. Holding visitor visa does not affect the new visa.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


But that doesn’t solve your problems 

457 is a 2 part visa

You have to get the company sponsorship also so that means the company MARA agents have to be convinced that it’s allowed

Just think of how you are going to convince them to file the application 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Do we need to take any action after all the documents are attached? till when can we attach the documents, i mean is there any timeline and do we get any notification when a CO is assigned?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Do we need to take any action after all the documents are attached? till when can we attach the documents, i mean is there any timeline and do we get any notification when a CO is assigned?


Yes

Go on a holiday and stop looking at the forum

The CO will contact you if he needs any documents or will issue the grant

Some CO like to inform the applicant that they have allotted your file, but most don’t and keep working on it in the background 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Yes
> 
> Go on a holiday and stop looking at the forum
> 
> ...


 i hope he/she never contacts me and i only get grant email... :fingerscrossed:

Cheers


----------



## slavootic (May 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> This is the flavour of the season
> 
> All software testers are getting themselves assessed as Software engineers
> And web developers as developer programmer
> ...


However, I hope that the list of duties in the reference letter from employer is more important that the name of the role itself. I specifically wrote down the duties which are more relevant for Developer Programmers rather than Web Developers, and the company's managing director singed that paper.


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

Can some MARA agent or expert respond to my query?

I have applied for 189 visa in March and my application is in the received state.

Can I apply for a visitor visa(visa 600) and go for a holiday with friends to Australia. Actually, PR visa processing will take 8-10 months that is the reason. Will visitor visa will impact my PR visa in some way?

Also, on Visitor Visa can I apply bridge visa to stay in Australia till my PR is processed?


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have lodged for visa on the 17th of May 2018. Can any one tell me by when can I expect employment verifications to happen?


----------



## Dhruva (May 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Dhruva said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Thank you very much for the reply.

Really hope I get the positive outcome.


----------



## jazzybang (May 5, 2018)

I want some expert opinion, is it a good idea to include dependent parents on the visa application?



Age: 25 points
Qualification: 15 points 
Experience: 15 points 
English: 10 points 
ACS: App date: 22nd April pending with Assessor 
Spouse: 5points
ANZSCO: 261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

slavootic said:


> However, I hope that the list of duties in the reference letter from employer is more important that the name of the role itself. I specifically wrote down the duties which are more relevant for Developer Programmers rather than Web Developers, and the company's managing director singed that paper.


As long as you have not fudged up your RnR , you have nothing to worry

But be prepared for the eventuality that they may talk to someone other then the MD who signed your reference letter in case of verification 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohdjahangir said:


> Can some MARA agent or expert respond to my query?
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa in March and my application is in the received state.
> 
> ...


If by some quirk of fate , your 189 is issued first and then the 600, then your 189 will be cancelled

I got my 189 within 15 days only after I completed uploading my documents , so you can never be sure

You may have be entitled for a Bridging visa if you already held a 600 without the no further stay conditions and had you applied for the 189 whilst you were already in Australia

After applying, I am not sure.

Moreover even if they grant you you a Bridging visa, they may not allow you to work 


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged for visa on the 17th of May 2018. Can any one tell me by when can I expect employment verifications to happen?


It can happen tomorrow or after a year or never

It all depends on the CO

Till you get the grant, you have to be prepared for the EV

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jazzybang said:


> I want some expert opinion, is it a good idea to include dependent parents on the visa application?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO

They will not be issued a visa and you will only end up getting a medical test and pcc for them

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

But I did not get the point about 2 part visa. My 457 visa is valid till 2019 July. If baby visa is approved then she might get 457 till July. Why should I convince company MARA agents? Please clarify


newbienz said:


> But that doesn’t solve your problems
> 
> 457 is a 2 part visa
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Hi NB, I happened to check in one of the threads that you have advised not to submit any document that was not sent to ACS for skilled assessment. 

Acs documents for Company A : SD with designation software engineer, Resignation letter , payslips with designation systems engineer. 

Visa Document Company A : Employment reference letter from HR with designation as systems engineer, Resignation letter, Pay slips . 

During ACS I was not able to get employment reference letter so I was able to get only SD for my organizations, Now that I have got employment reference from HR with R&R , I thought I will include that document and discard the SD instead. Should I be attaching the SD as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> But I did not get the point about 2 part visa. My 457 visa is valid till 2019 July. If baby visa is approved then she might get 457 till July. Why should I convince company MARA agents? Please clarify
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


AFAIK, the baby visa will also have to be sponsored by the company.

You cannot just file an application directly in the department 

The same rules which you followed for your visa, will have to be followed for the baby also

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Hi NB, I happened to check in one of the threads that you have advised not to submit any document that was not sent to ACS for skilled assessment.
> 
> Acs documents for Company A : SD with designation software engineer, Resignation letter , payslips with designation systems engineer.
> 
> ...


When I had submitted my application, the department documents list contained this requirement explicitly 

So I had written that the complete set of documents which were used for skills assessment should be submitted to the department without any addition or deletion in that set

You can always submit additional documents separately if you want to strengthen your case if you have got any further evidence , without tampering that set

I still think that one should submit a complete set of the documents used for skills assessment 

I have always been rewarded by faster grants when I have uploaded all available documents systematically.

Why the agents and members try only give the bare basic minimum documents required , I fail to understand 
Unless of course you have something to hide 

Cheers


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi guys,
I need to upload bank statements as my employment proof on my 190 visa application, so do I need to upload certified copies of bank statements or coloured PDFs downloaded from bank website would suffice?

Thanks,
Sukhmanpreet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hi guys,
> I need to upload bank statements as my employment proof on my 190 visa application, so do I need to upload certified copies of bank statements or coloured PDFs downloaded from bank website would suffice?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sukhmanpreet


I used downloaded bank statements only without any problems 

Cheers


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I used downloaded bank statements only without any problems
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, will do that.


----------



## slavootic (May 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As long as you have not fudged up your RnR , you have nothing to worry


Sorry, could you please explain what does RnR mean?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> When I had submitted my application, the department documents list contained this requirement explicitly
> 
> So I had written that the complete set of documents which were used for skills assessment should be submitted to the department without any addition or deletion in that set
> 
> ...


Off course, The same question I asked the agent, I am in desperate need of Direct Grant and collected all the required documents. And my agent is saying don't submit SD, Don't submit Employment reference ....... That is the reason I have taken thing in my hand. Having cleared this up, I will submit both.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

slavootic said:


> Sorry, could you please explain what does RnR mean?


Roles and responsibilities 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

OK, thanks for the clarification.


newbienz said:


> AFAIK, the baby visa will also have to be sponsored by the company.
> 
> You cannot just file an application directly in the department
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi Experts,



I worked through a Manpower/HR supplier on 2 different projects(A&B) one after the other with their respective payrolls. There was around 2-month gap between project A and B for which I was considered unemployed and the same was mentioned during my skill assessment(by Engg. AUS). Though I have commencement contracts for both projects, I don’t have the contract renewal letters as they were auto-renewed each consecutive year until the end of project. Moreover, I don’t have relieving letter for Project A.



1. Are contract renewal letters and relieving letter required? Or will only the contract commencement letter for each project suffice?

2. For Skill assessment, I used the Employment reference letters (with R&R) for both projects with their respective tenure. Can the same reference letters be used for DIBP employment justification as well or do I need to obtain additional General experience certificates?

3. Should the Employment Reference letters or Experience certificates be addressed specifically to DIBP/DHA or should they be generic (To whomsoever it may concern) ?



Please advise. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello Boss,

I got contacted by CO today requesting for PCC even though I had attached it in my application on 8 Feb 2018. Can you please suggest my next actions.

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello Boss,
> 
> I got contacted by CO today requesting for PCC even though I had attached it in my application on 8 Feb 2018. Can you please suggest my next actions.
> 
> ...


What is your Visa lodgement date? 

You need to upload a fresh copy because earlier copy may be not opening at CO's end. Also, attach the same in the email and send to CO.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is your skills assessment agency ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello Boss,
> 
> I got contacted by CO today requesting for PCC even though I had attached it in my application on 8 Feb 2018. Can you please suggest my next actions.
> 
> ...


The files get corrupted during uploading, nothing to worry

Just make a new scan of the PCC and attach it and send it to the CO by email 

In case the IP button is active, then upload the fresh copy of the PCC in the documents also and press the IP button

Cheers


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> What is your Visa lodgement date?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to upload a fresh copy because earlier copy may be not opening at CO's end. Also, attach the same in the email and send to CO.




Lodgement date is 1 Feb 2018. I shall do the same then.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Mate

I just started my visa application in immiaccount and had the following question, if you would be so kind to share your opinion:

-*Employment in nominated occupation*
- I did not claim any point for employment (VIC invitation), but I was working my nominated field for 4 years during my PhD which was a full-time fully paid employment. Additionally in my current job for 2 years.

Should I choose these time periods as employment or leave it out as I did not get assessed? I did mention my employment in the CV I submitted to VIC for nomination.

Same question for my spouse. I am not claiming partner points, nor did do any skills assessment for her.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

opto said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> I just started my visa application in immiaccount and had the following question, if you would be so kind to share your opinion:
> 
> ...


Please post a screen shot of the question and the options

I am traveling so don’t have access to my application data

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Engineers Australia with ANZSCO#263311


newbienz said:


> Which is your skills assessment agency ?
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It can happen tomorrow or after a year or never
> 
> It all depends on the CO
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Engineers Australia with ANZSCO#263311
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No idea about EA process and requirements 

It would be better when you post on the forum to give your Anzsco code or even better would be to make a signature giving all important details like most members have done 

Cheers


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The files get corrupted during uploading, nothing to worry
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I will surely reply to the email with a new scanned pdf. Also, i will attach another new scanned copy on the application on immi account. Is this what you mean by IP button. Can you please tell me more about this IP button.

Thanks a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

My skills assessment is successfully completed. The questions I asked were regarding Employment evidence Documents during visa lodgement. My questions may be confusing but I request to please go through them again and advise accordingly.


newbienz said:


> No idea about EA process and requirements
> 
> It would be better when you post on the forum to give your Anzsco code or even better would be to make a signature giving all important details like most members have done
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> I will surely reply to the email with a new scanned pdf. Also, i will attach another new scanned copy on the application on immi account. Is this what you mean by IP button. Can you please tell me more about this IP button.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> ...


IP.. information provided
If the CO has asked you for any information you will see that the IP button has become active. On the Immiaccount dashboard 

If so, you have to press that button after uploading the PCC to confirm to the CO that your application is again ready for processing 


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> My skills assessment is successfully completed. The questions I asked were regarding Employment evidence Documents during visa lodgement. My questions may be confusing but I request to please go through them again and advise accordingly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I am sorry
This question should be answered by a member who is aware of the processes of EA
Just taking a shot in the dark does not help anybody 

I am sure some other member will help you out

Cheers


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please post a screen shot of the question and the options
> 
> I am traveling so don’t have access to my application data
> 
> Cheers


There you go. 

There were two questions: one is about general employment 10 years before visa lodge,

other about employment in nominated occupation. Since I said no to nominated employment in my EOI, maybe should do the same here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

opto said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> I just started my visa application in immiaccount and had the following question, if you would be so kind to share your opinion:
> 
> ...


As you have not claimed points, in both cases , you and your spouse, the answer will be NO

Cheers


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

Piyushtomar said:


> Lodgement date is 1 Feb 2018. I shall do the same then.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Sometimes file got corrupted or not completely uploaded in immi account. upload it again and provide on email as well if your old PCC has atleast 6 months left else get new PCC.

I think you have applied in 190 stream?


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

mohdjahangir said:


> Sometimes file got corrupted or not completely uploaded in immi account. upload it again and provide on email as well if your old PCC has atleast 6 months left else get new PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have applied in 190 stream?




Yes, i have another 9 months left on my pcc. So i think i will just upload a new scanned copy in the immi account as well as attach it in my mail to the CO.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi guys, is it OK to submit our application to 'Live in Vic' website without skill assessment. It is not mandatory to provide skill assessment letter there. 

I'm planning to apply for ACS within this week but as it is taking 2 months of time to receive a feedback, I was wondering if I could do ACS and apply through live in vic website at the same time. Hoping that l would receive a response from vic by the time I get my ACS result.

The reason I'm pushing myself is, I feel that VIC will demolish the direct application process of ICT applicants pretty soon. Probably this June/ July. So I'm bit worried that i would loose the advantage of having a job offer. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi guys, is it OK to submit our application to 'Live in Vic' website without skill assessment. It is not mandatory to provide skill assessment letter there.
> 
> I'm planning to apply for ACS within this week but as it is taking 2 months of time to receive a feedback, I was wondering if I could do ACS and apply through live in vic website at the same time. Hoping that l would receive a response from vic by the time I get my ACS result.
> 
> ...


You cannot apply to VIC until you get a positive assessment from ACS

Do not try to beat the system.
You will end up as a loser

Cheers


----------



## rsk_rn (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Finally got invite today. But I have one doubt. I had generated HAP id and done medicals before. So I assume I should reuse the same immiaccount created for HAP id for lodging visa too? Any thoughts, please.

Regards,
rsk_rn


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsk_rn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally got invite today. But I have one doubt. I had generated HAP id and done medicals before. So I assume I should reuse the same immiaccount created for HAP id for lodging visa too? Any thoughts, please.
> 
> ...


It’s immaterial which Immiaccount you use

When asked during application if you have done any medical tests in the last 12 months, just say yes and give the hap id of all members

The medical tests will be linked to your application 

Cheers


----------



## rsk_rn (Mar 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s immaterial which Immiaccount you use
> 
> When asked during application if you have done any medical tests in the last 12 months, just say yes and give the hap id of all members
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy !! :smile:


----------



## Jack_44 (Apr 26, 2018)

Piyushtomar said:


> Yes, i have another 9 months left on my pcc. So i think i will just upload a new scanned copy in the immi account as well as attach it in my mail to the CO.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Can you share your timeline as to when you submitted the visa application and when you got the CO contacting you ?


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

Should we upload Visa related to employment. In the immiaccount. Provided one has a decent travel history across the globe for business purposes.

I came across one guy doing that. Kindly suggest??

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Should we upload Visa related to employment. In the immiaccount. Provided one has a decent travel history across the globe for business purposes.
> 
> ...


If you are applying for a tourist visa, then it may help if you give evidence of how many visas you have already held

If you still feel that it may help your case, no harm in giving the same

I also had several visas but I did not give details of them except my permanent resident visas in other countries 

Cheers


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Jack_44 said:


> Can you share your timeline as to when you submitted the visa application and when you got the CO contacting you ?




Sure.

Visa lodged - 1 Feb 2018
CO Contact for PCC - 8 May 2018
Responded to CO - 8 May 2018

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudum (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello

I have lodged my visa for 489 on 28 Sep 17 and CO contacted in 10 April 2018 to request new passport details of spouse since it had been expired. After 02 days we provided them. Can anyone please tell me how long it will take to grant visa. Could that go beyond even 01 year period?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumudum said:


> Hello
> 
> I have lodged my visa for 489 on 28 Sep 17 and CO contacted in 10 April 2018 to request new passport details of spouse since it had been expired. After 02 days we provided them. Can anyone please tell me how long it will take to grant visa. Could that go beyond even 01 year period?


No one can be sure

Members have waited for nearly 700 days also
But these cases are rare

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Hi NB, 

Thanks a ton for all your support. I lodged my 190 Visa today. Going to the next phase. 
I am going to upload the documents tomorrow.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks a ton for all your support. I lodged my 190 Visa today. Going to the next phase.
> I am going to upload the documents tomorrow.


Don’t be in a tearing hurry

Study all the options available and then choose the best applicable 

Make an excel sheet giving the names of the files and the 2/3 options which are suitable , and then narrow down to 1 and upload

Cheers


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Need some advice from the experts: I have currently submitted my skills assessment application to ACS for verifying 1 year of experience.

After assessment has been verified my points for 189 will be 75 and I have a relative who can sponsor (489) which comes to 85 points.

So my question is which one will i get first? 189 or 489? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jshah said:


> Need some advice from the experts: I have currently submitted my skills assessment application to ACS for verifying 1 year of experience.
> 
> After assessment has been verified my points for 189 will be 75 and I have a relative who can sponsor (489) which comes to 85 points.
> 
> ...


You will get 489 first in all probability but that’s not a PR

If I were in your shoes, I would wait for the 189 and finish the issue once and for all

I am presuming that you are under 2613

Cheers


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> jshah said:
> 
> 
> > Need some advice from the experts: I have currently submitted my skills assessment application to ACS for verifying 1 year of experience.
> ...


Thanks for the prompt response, the reason why I'd prefer 489 first is to buy me some time because my TR is expiring in September. And if the current trend continues 75 is unlikely as I'm still waiting on my skills assessment.

I would still be eligible to apply for 189 after I apply for 489 right?

I don't mind paying the visa fees again ($3600). At least it's better then going in student visa as in October I would gain additional 5 points for age. 

Secondly I could apply for NSW 190 but that means I'll lose my steady job here in VIC. 

Just hoping that I get 489 before September and yes sorry for not mentioning it before but your right my occupation is 261312.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jshah said:


> Thanks for the prompt response, the reason why I'd prefer 489 first is to buy me some time because my TR is expiring in September. And if the current trend continues 75 is unlikely as I'm still waiting on my skills assessment.
> 
> I would still be eligible to apply for 189 after I apply for 489 right?
> 
> ...


You are eligible to apply for 189 after applying for 489

Why don’t you try Vic SS ?
As you have a job, you may be eligible for fast track application 

Cheers


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

> You are eligible to apply for 189 after applying for 489
> 
> Why don’t you try Vic SS ?
> As you have a job, you may be eligible for fast track application
> ...


For VIC State Sponsorship (190) we need a minimum of 3 years of experience right? I only have 1 at the moment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jshah said:


> For VIC State Sponsorship (190) we need a minimum of 3 years of experience right? I only have 1 at the moment.


They have the right to relax

No harm in trying
Just submit an application 

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi newbienz, I have a question. I have created an ImmiAccount and done medical prior to getting an ITA. Now that I already have the ITA, will my previous ImmiAccount be connected to my visa application once I click the apply visa button?

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> Hi newbienz, I have a question. I have created an ImmiAccount and done medical prior to getting an ITA. Now that I already have the ITA, will my previous ImmiAccount be connected to my visa application once I click the apply visa button?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Nothing is automatic 

You have to link everything manually

When you click on the link on the invite, it will take you to the blank page of the Immiaccount login

You have to then enter the Immiaccount I’d which you have already created and you want to use

Similarly, when asked during the course of application, if you have done medicals in the past 12 months, you have to answer YES and give the hap id for all applicants through which you have got the medicals tests done

Cheers


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You will get 489 first in all probability but that’s not a PR
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would wait for the 189 and finish the issue once and for all
> 
> ...


I just read this now:

SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.

What does it really mean? Are pro rata occupations at a disadvantage due to the above?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nothing is automatic
> 
> You have to link everything manually
> 
> ...




Thanks bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jshah said:


> I just read this now:
> 
> SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
> 
> What does it really mean? Are pro rata occupations at a disadvantage due to the above?


Advantage and disadvantages are all changing for categories based on points of the applicants in that round and the number of invites

I have not given much thought into process as I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

jshah said:


> I just read this now:
> 
> SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
> 
> What does it really mean? Are pro rata occupations at a disadvantage due to the above?


Hi buddy,
Are you going to apply 489 from the family sponsored stream or state sponsorship?

Above conditions are only applied for family-sponsored 489 applications


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> jshah said:
> 
> 
> > I just read this now:
> ...


It's family sponsored, what does that mean?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

jshah said:


> It's family sponsored, what does that mean?



It means if there are 5 invites that they can give and there are 6 189 and 2 489 for 75 points. 5 189 will get the invite. Again note this is I am considering given 75 is cut off, but points always trumps so if you are 489 80 you would get the invite before the 75. So when considering same pointers the preferences is first to 189 and the. 489. This is my understanding of those statements.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi newbienz, I am currently filling my visa application and I have few questions:

1. Do I need to provide certified copy for each documents? Some people in this forum say that we can just provide coloured scan. The reason why I'm asking is because if I click the question mark for each category, it asks for certified copy e.g.: "Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate" or "This may include a certified copy of your academic transcripts" etc.

2. It seems like some documents such as passport can be uploaded under multiple categories (e.g. Birth or Age, Identity, and Travel document). In such case, should I upload my passport multiple times (i.e. one for each relevant category)?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> jshah said:
> 
> 
> > It's family sponsored, what does that mean?
> ...


Thanks dude, considering all these I think I'll apply for 190 NSW as well as my visa expires in Sep 😞


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> Hi newbienz, I am currently filling my visa application and I have few questions:
> 
> 1. Do I need to provide certified copy for each documents? Some people in this forum say that we can just provide coloured scan. The reason why I'm asking is because if I click the question mark for each category, it asks for certified copy e.g.: "Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate" or "This may include a certified copy of your academic transcripts" etc.
> 
> ...


1. I provided coloured scans only of all documents 

2. I uploaded the same documents multiple times also depending on the importance of the document in that category. You have to apply your mind judiciously. That’s why I took 15 days before I uploaded the documents to study the options thoroughly 

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi NB, 

I had a query and would be glad if you could please comment. 
I have claimed 1 year Australian work experience for 5 points with details as follow.

Total time period claimed is from 7th November 2016 to 31st January 2018. This consisted of 2 employers. 1 from 7th Nov 2016 to 3rd March 2017 & 6th March 2017 to 31st January 2018. 

I have received an invite and uploaded all my employment documents. 
My query was regarding the 1st employer. Since payslips are period wise so my Feb 2017 payslip is from 1st Feb 2017 to 28th Feb 2017. Whereas my experience claimed is till 3rd March 2017 (just 3 days more). I had worked 3 more days just to complete my notice period and the whole week but they were unpaid. All this exp has already been assessed by ICAA Australia.

I have payslips for each and entire months claimed but for these 3 days. I wanted my application to be perfect with respect to dates and timelines but due to the fact that I had to give notice period to employer 1, these 3 days were unpaid. My next employment started 6th March 2017....

My application has been assessed successfully by NSW state and ICAA (assessing authority) as well. Do you think this would be an issue ? Just a matter of 3 days.


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

I want o say thanks to newbienz. You are really helping the people in guiding. Just wanted to share that i lodged on 1-Feb-2018 and followed your method of naming file and arranging documents. I got NSW invite in Oct on 60 score and got direct grant on 9-May-2018. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Atif786 said:


> I want o say thanks to newbienz. You are really helping the people in guiding. Just wanted to share that i lodged on 1-Feb-2018 and followed your method of naming file and arranging documents. I got NSW invite in Oct on 60 score and got direct grant on 9-May-2018.
> Thanks for your help.


Congratulations 


If you submit your application methodically and complete , there is no reason for a delay

Those who have listened and followed have got faster grants
You have got it in 3 months practically whereas November applicants are still awaiting 

It is these outcomes which push me to remain active on the forum despite brickbats from some vested interest members

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I had a query and would be glad if you could please comment.
> I have claimed 1 year Australian work experience for 5 points with details as follow.
> ...



You have already applied and paid the visa fees ?

If so , stop worrying
There is nothing that you can do about it
We will cross the bridge when we come to it 

Wait for grant or CO contact

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have already applied and paid the visa fees ?
> 
> If so , stop worrying
> There is nothing that you can do about it
> ...


Thanks for the response NB. 
Yes I have already applied and paid the visa fees. I understand that I cannot do anything about it now. But I just wanted to be honest and upfront about it to the authorities. Neither the assessing authority nor the state (NSW) questioned anything. My experience spans well over 1 year (around 1 year and 3 months). Those 3 days in between were unpaid as I didn't give sufficient notice period and I had started with the next employer within the same month (6th March 2017). 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Thanks for the response NB.
> Yes I have already applied and paid the visa fees. I understand that I cannot do anything about it now. But I just wanted to be honest and upfront about it to the authorities. Neither the assessing authority nor the state (NSW) questioned anything. My experience spans well over 1 year (around 1 year and 3 months). Those 3 days in between were unpaid as I didn't give sufficient notice period and I had started with the next employer within the same month (6th March 2017).
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


Had you gone through my thread before you started the process, you would not have this dilemma

It just required structuring the EOI so that the 3 days in March were made NOT RELEVANT 

I really doubt that the CO will make a big issue of the 3 days as you have 3 months extra cushion 

But let it be a lesson to other members to really be careful when filling the EOI
And spend more time on their own application rather then wasting time on trackers which only give wrong predictions 

So relax

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Atif786 said:


> I want o say thanks to newbienz. You are really helping the people in guiding. Just wanted to share that i lodged on 1-Feb-2018 and followed your method of naming file and arranging documents. I got NSW invite in Oct on 60 score and got direct grant on 9-May-2018.
> Thanks for your help.




Congratulations..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Had you gone through my thread before you started the process, you would not have this dilemma
> 
> It just required structuring the EOI so that the 3 days in March were made NOT RELEVANT
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. I discovered your solo thread after I had paid my fees and was through with the process.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Thanks NB. I discovered your solo thread after I had paid my fees and was through with the process.


The moderators have added my thread to the important thread in their link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...at-you-need-know-read-first.html#post12225545

But members don’t go through that thread and hence miss out some very important information 

Anyways it’s water under the bridge

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

I'll soon lodge my visa. Could you please guide me about splitting, merging and naming files for upload? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I'll soon lodge my visa. Could you please guide me about splitting, merging and naming files for upload?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


You make a list of all the documents you have and want to upload

Split them or merge them into individual files 

Make sure that the total number of files per person does not exceed 50

Then when you have paid the visa fees, you will be allowed to see the various sections and sub section under which the files can be uploaded

After going through all the options carefully, revise your files so that they can be best uploaded under the section you want

It’s a time taking and tedious job


Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Thanks. For evidence of employment, is bank statement necessary or will payslips suffice?


newbienz said:


> You make a list of all the documents you have and want to upload
> 
> Split them or merge them into individual files
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Thanks. For evidence of employment, is bank statement necessary or will payslips suffice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Bank statement is a very strong evidence

It is a must

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

My payroll deposit amount is not consistant as it has some increment/decrement on monthly performance basis which doesn't match the salary mentioned in my contract. Moreover, there are 3 to 4 unpaid 30 day annual vacations throughout 5yrs of my employment for which the salary isn't credited into my account. I think it will be hard to justify all of these scenarios to the CO. Please advise.


newbienz said:


> Bank statement is a very strong evidence
> 
> It is a must
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The moderators have added my thread to the important thread in their link
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...at-you-need-know-read-first.html#post12225545
> 
> ...


NB, do you think I should notify them regarding this myself ? Through some form 1023 or something. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> If you submit your application methodically and complete , there is no reason for a delay
> ...


Thanks NB,

Dear i was reading regarding the things to do on first entry to Australia. As i will not move immediately due to some family issues and probably after 2 years i will move permanently. I read we need to do following, open bank acc, Register Centerlink, Register Medicare, and Register for TFN. However i read in one of the post that a member said if you are not going to settle permanently within 1 year then avoid registering with Centerlink, Medicare and TFN.
Plz can you clarify, should i do that on my first vist r not.
Thanks


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

*list of docs for 189 visa application*

Hello everyone,

Can someone please provide me the complete list of documents required to be submitted along with the 189 visa application.
I do not have all the Income Tax Returns with me, do I need the ITR copy for only the years I am claiming points for? or all the years of my job?
Also, do we need to upload attested copy of all the documents?

Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> My payroll deposit amount is not consistant as it has some increment/decrement on monthly performance basis which doesn't match the salary mentioned in my contract. Moreover, there are 3 to 4 unpaid 30 day annual vacations throughout 5yrs of my employment for which the salary isn't credited into my account. I think it will be hard to justify all of these scenarios to the CO. Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


The payslips should always show the actual amount paid
All the bonuses increment/ decrement are always reflected in them

At least I have not come across any case where the bank deposit amounts were different from what the payslips showed


How is the tax and PF or similar deducted and paid to the government ?

Can you match the total salary paid to you actually in the bank account with those figures ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> NB, do you think I should notify them regarding this myself ? Through some form 1023 or something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Form 1023 is for errors done while filling the forms

This error has occurred during the EOI stage itself, if I am not mistaken 
It’s actually not even an error, it’s a typo

You are making a mountain of a molehill 

Just wait patiently 
It’s an non issue

I am a very careful applicant and I always err on the side of caution, still if I were in your shoes, I would just wait for the grant or CO contact

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

abcFalcon said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can someone please provide me the complete list of documents required to be submitted along with the 189 visa application.
> I do not have all the Income Tax Returns with me, do I need the ITR copy for only the years I am claiming points for? or all the years of my job?
> ...


Got the list thanks
Please let me know if we need to attest the docs before uploading them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Atif786 said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> Dear i was reading regarding the things to do on first entry to Australia. As i will not move immediately due to some family issues and probably after 2 years i will move permanently. I read we need to do following, open bank acc, Register Centerlink, Register Medicare, and Register for TFN. However i read in one of the post that a member said if you are not going to settle permanently within 1 year then avoid registering with Centerlink, Medicare and TFN.
> Plz can you clarify, should i do that on my first vist r not.
> Thanks


If you are just going to just satisfy the IED condition it’s absolutely correct that you need not do any of these things

These activities should be done only when you are here to stay permanently or at least an extended period of time

I hope you are aware that all members of the application have to enter Australia within the IED and not just you

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can someone please provide me the complete list of documents required to be submitted along with the 189 visa application.
> I do not have all the Income Tax Returns with me, do I need the ITR copy for only the years I am claiming points for? or all the years of my job?
> ...


Use the list from the DHA website as a starting point 

Then keep adding and deleting documents as per your specific circumstances 

I made no distinction between the documents I submitted for the period I claimed points for and the period I did not claim for
My theory was when I have nothing to hide and all the documents are available, why not submit them

There is nothing that is compulsory.
You can give the maximum evidence that you have in a logical and structured manner
The idea is to convince the CO strongly that the employment is geniuine 

If the CO still feels he needs something more specifically, he will ask you for it 

I only submitted colour scans of all documents without any attestation 

Cheers


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi master Newbienz,

I would like to know your opinion on this. My ACS letter mentioned that my BS-IT degree is comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. Now, I want to include my Microsoft Certified Solution Developer (MCSD) to all my EOIs, even though I know my points won't increase. My worry is that ACS did not mentioned anything about this MCSD even though I've included all the necessary documents. Do you think it's okay to include it?

Thanks
261313 - Software Engineer
1. PTE: 10pts (24/11/2017)
2. ACS Submission date: 2/12/2017
3. ACS Result: 14/03/2018
4. EOI 189: 15/03/2018 (65)
5. EOI 190 NSW: 15/03/2018 (65 + 5)
6. EOI 190 VIC: 26/03/2018 (65 + 5)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jurk20 said:


> Hi master Newbienz,
> 
> I would like to know your opinion on this. My ACS letter mentioned that my BS-IT degree is comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. Now, I want to include my Microsoft Certified Solution Developer (MCSD), even though I know my points won't increase. My worry is that ACS did not mentioned anything about this MCSD even though I've included all the necessary documents. Do you think it's okay to include it?
> 
> ...


Include it where ?

Cheers


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Include it where ?
> 
> Cheers


In my EOI at Skill Select. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jurk20 said:


> In my EOI at Skill Select. Thanks


As it has not been certified as acceptable by ACS, I would not include it in the EOI

However, in case you get a pre invite from any of the states, you can mention the same in the CV that you will have to submit
It will certainly add weight to your application 

Cheers


----------



## nnjn2614 (May 7, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thank you for helping everyone in this forum. I have few queries regarding my visa situation. We are currently on 457 and it will expire on 1st June, 2018. We have applied for 189 Visa in March. As per bridging Visa, bridging Visa A will get active after 1st June, 2018. 

1. What will be our working rights? Will it be same as of 457 or do we need to work on some other visa?

2. If my company extends my work visa, will it affect the processing of my 189 file?

Request everyone to please help on the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnjn2614 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for helping everyone in this forum. I have few queries regarding my visa situation. We are currently on 457 and it will expire on 1st June, 2018. We have applied for 189 Visa in March. As per bridging Visa, bridging Visa A will get active after 1st June, 2018.
> 
> ...


1. The bridging visa which you have got, will give the restrictions on you if any for working. Go through the details of the Bridging visa to determine your rights to work under the same

2. The 189 processing will continue as usual irrespective of whether your 457 is extended or not 

Cheers


----------



## nnjn2614 (May 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> nnjn2614 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thank you NB for quick reply. 

As per my Bridging visa document, it shows - ‘no conditions’ on Bridging Visa conditions column. 

Is this the same you are referring to?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnjn2614 said:


> Thank you NB for quick reply.
> 
> As per my Bridging visa document, it shows - ‘no conditions’ on Bridging Visa conditions column.
> 
> Is this the same you are referring to?


Then as soon as your 457 expires, you are free to work for any employer till a decision is taken on your 189 application 

You need not apply for any separate visa 

In case your employer is planning to apply for extension of your 457, do recheck how it will affect your 189 application, as it should not so happen that the 457 renewal is done after the grant of the 189

In this case it may render the 189 as cancelled

So be careful and decide about 457 renewal or extension 

I am sure that you are aware that you have no travel right under this Bridging visa, and if you do need to to travel, you need to apply separately for the same.

Cheers


----------



## nnjn2614 (May 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> nnjn2614 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you NB for quick reply.
> ...


Thank you NB. Yes, we are aware that we can’t travel on this visa. For travel, we will require Bridging Visa B.

Are you sure that once 457 expires and we will be on bridging visa A , we are eligible to work for any other employer? Because one of the recruiter said that primary applicant whose visa is sponsored earlier still needs to work with same employer and dependant has no clause.

Confused 🤔


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnjn2614 said:


> Thank you NB. Yes, we are aware that we can’t travel on this visa. For travel, we will require Bridging Visa B.
> 
> Are you sure that once 457 expires and we will be on bridging visa A , we are eligible to work for any other employer? Because one of the recruiter said that primary applicant whose visa is sponsored earlier still needs to work with same employer and dependant has no clause.
> 
> Confused 🤔


As far as I know, if the 457 has expired normally, you are free for work for any employer on the Bridging visa, in view that your your BVA has no conditions

It is better if you consult one of the MARA agents and get this confirmed

Iscah comes to mind, but please do your due diligence before consulting them

Cheers


----------



## nnjn2614 (May 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> nnjn2614 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you NB. Yes, we are aware that we can’t travel on this visa. For travel, we will require Bridging Visa B.
> ...


Thank you NB for the help. Appreciate your efforts 🙂👍🏻


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks for the response. 
Another Query: 
All my documents to be uploaded are not yet ready, but I would like to do the medical assessment as soon as possible. Should i submit the application and pay the fees, so that the HAP ID is generated and I can proceed further with medical? Or should I wait until I have my docs ready?
Also how much time approximately medical assessment will take, I am in Aus on 457 currently. 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Thanks for the response.
> Another Query:
> All my documents to be uploaded are not yet ready, but I would like to do the medical assessment as soon as possible. Should i submit the application and pay the fees, so that the HAP ID is generated and I can proceed further with medical? Or should I wait until I have my docs ready?
> Also how much time approximately medical assessment will take, I am in Aus on 457 currently.
> ...


You need not wait to pay the fees to generate the HAP ID
You can do it right away today

In fact the department recommends that you do not do the medicals tests voluntarily once you have submitted an application 
You should in that case wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID

So you have to decide fast whether you want to do the medical before you submit the application or only after the CO generates it for you

BTW Have your 457 medical tests expired ?
If not , you can use the same

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Newbienz, please guide me how can I generate the HAP ID? my immi account looks like this:


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

*Payslip not available*

Hi NewBienz, 

Hope you are doing fine, I got my NSW approval last week and I am collecting documents for the VISA lodge. I have the following queries, Please help to clarify:

1. Few of my payslips of my first(4 Months) and second company(5 Months) are not available. However, I have proper experience and relieving letter from these companies. Please suggest is it mandatory to submit all the Payslips are only few is suffice ?

2. Regarding the bank statement for the above companies, the account was closed some time last year. However, I have the statements for the initial 2 years as Hardcopies, with bank seal in the first page. Is it ok to scan the statement and upload the pdf ? 

Please suggest. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Newbienz, please guide me how can I generate the HAP ID? my immi account looks like this:


Start a new application

When you move forward, you will get a list of the visas you can apply for

Within that list you will find medicals also 

You don’t have to click on any visa, and don’t get worried that 189 visa is not in the list 

Look for medical carefully and click on it and then give details of all applicants and generate the HAP ID

Let me know if you still have troubles

Cheers


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey guys,

I submitted my visa application and now starting to upload documents. Are Forms 80 and 1221 required? I did not find their official mention anywhere during the main application process?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

opto said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I submitted my visa application and now starting to upload documents. Are Forms 80 and 1221 required? I did not find their official mention anywhere during the main application process?


These forms are in the recommended list of the department and are voluntary 

But It is an unwritten rule followed by most members on the forum to upload them voluntarily, as Form 80 is invariably asked by the CO and in some cases 1221 also from those who don’t upload them 

You can take your own decision, but I uploaded both of them voluntarily 

Cheers


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> These forms are in the recommended list of the department and are voluntary
> 
> But It is an unwritten rule followed by most members on the forum to upload them voluntarily, as Form 80 is invariably asked by the CO and in some cases 1221 also from those who don’t upload them
> 
> ...


Thanks, as always you are the go to guy. 

Following up, is it possible to upload documents over a span of time, not all at once? And can they be edited/removed/re-uploaded? I guess it will take some time for the CO to be assigned?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

opto said:


> Thanks, as always you are the go to guy.
> 
> Following up, is it possible to upload documents over a span of time, not all at once? And can they be edited/removed/re-uploaded? I guess it will take some time for the CO to be assigned?


Once you have uploaded a document, it can’t be edited or removed

So be careful what you upload

I took 15 sweet days to upload as I studied all the options available which literally run to nearly a thousand before deciding what document goes where

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you. Went ahead and filled in the details for health 
Ok, now I have the following queries:
1.
Usual country if residence:
Australia ( I am in Australia since last 3 years 4 months on 457) is this correct?
2.
Previous travel to Australia 
Date applicant arrived:
Should I put the date when I arrived the first time, or put the most recent date when I arrived in Australia(arrived in aus in jan after a holiday)

Cheers!


----------



## Bijoya (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi,

I m also planning for PR Australia. As I am aware of the Point system and skills assessment.. Can anyone pls help me to know aa when can I apply for Skill assessment.. P.S. i Hvnt appeared for PTE or Ielts yet!!..
Please advise


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Bijoya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I m also planning for PR Australia. As I am aware of the Point system and skills assessment.. Can anyone pls help me to know aa when can I apply for Skill assessment.. P.S. i Hvnt appeared for PTE or Ielts yet!!..
> Please advise


I think you can Apply for Skill Assessment first and while you wait for that, prepare and appear for PTE \ IELTS as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Thank you. Went ahead and filled in the details for health
> Ok, now I have the following queries:
> 1.
> Usual country if residence:
> ...


1. Australia 

2. If I were in your shoes , I would give the date you arrived 3 years back , but do recheck

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bijoya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I m also planning for PR Australia. As I am aware of the Point system and skills assessment.. Can anyone pls help me to know aa when can I apply for Skill assessment.. P.S. i Hvnt appeared for PTE or Ielts yet!!..
> Please advise


Have you gone through this thread and all the links given therein?

members who don’t later regret not having done so

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

After having applied for the visa and waiting for grant, what are the kind of "changes" should we consider important enough to update DIBP? 

I know that job changes or address changes etc have to updated, but should we update for any international trips we take during wait time? Like a week/2 weeks on business or tourist visa be updated as well? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AnjuS said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> After having applied for the visa and waiting for grant, what are the kind of "changes" should we consider important enough to update DIBP?
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, any trip less then 2 weeks I would not inform the CO

Cheers


----------



## Bijoya (Apr 17, 2018)

Thnk ..you


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Newbienz,

Regarding the employment documents like RnR, Payslips, etc. If my company has an online system that is accessible from the company official website; can I make a pdf to the CO instructing to him how to verify my employment and payslips using this portal?. I think that is a bullet-proof verification.

Also I am a certified inspector from the American petroleum institute (API) which is directly related to my RNR, and they also have an online database accessible but this time by any one to verify the status of their inspectors. Can I also instruct the CO how to verify my RNR using it ?

I ask because all i am reading are about the regular scans of paper documents. No mention of the possibility of online verification.

What's your opinion?


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am getting below error while logging in skill select to update my EOI :
auth.dis.gov.au 




An error occurred 

An error occurred. Contact your administrator for more information. 

Error details•Activity ID: 1f955752-c9b7-4d2e-c1bd-0080030000e9
•Error time: Mon, 14 May 2018 13:48:23 GMT
•Cookie: enabled
•User agent string: Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 10.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/7.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; .NET4.0C; .NET4.0E) 

Please suggest what shall I do in this case? Is this issue in website OR my login has some issue?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Regarding the employment documents like RnR, Payslips, etc. If my company has an online system that is accessible from the company official website; can I make a pdf to the CO instructing to him how to verify my employment and payslips using this portal?. I think that is a bullet-proof verification.
> 
> ...


In view of the virus scare, I doubt if the CO will Access any site

Let us not be creative and stick with the system of giving the documents in PDF files

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asian25 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am getting below error while logging in skill select to update my EOI :
> auth.dis.gov.au
> ...


Many members have reported this problem

They must be upgrading their system 

Try after a day

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

How and where to recheck about the date arrived?
Any suggestions please


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Query in employment details section of 189 visa application:
I am employed with the same employer for around 12 years, but my location and project has changed a few times.
During ACS assessment, I had seperated the experience based on projects and locations as roles and responsibilities were different.
Now hile filling the visa application, there is a question asking "Is this your present employment situation" - Should it be Yes/No? 
Position and Employer name is same, but Country and description of duties is different.

Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Query in employment details section of 189 visa application:
> I am employed with the same employer for around 12 years, but my location and project has changed a few times.
> During ACS assessment, I had seperated the experience based on projects and locations as roles and responsibilities were different.
> Now hile filling the visa application, there is a question asking "Is this your present employment situation" - Should it be Yes/No?
> ...


There will be several entries in the question 
You have to give the same breakup that you have given in the ACS and I presume you must have followed it in EOI also

So all previous locations and RnR will be NO and only the current job will be yes
Recheck and confirm that you can make several entries in the question 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> How and where to recheck about the date arrived?
> Any suggestions please


What date arrived are you talking about ?

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

I am talking about the "Date arrived" in this section:

Cheers!




abcFalcon said:


> Thank you. Went ahead and filled in the details for health
> Ok, now I have the following queries:
> 1.
> Usual country if residence:
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> I am talking about the "Date arrived" in this section:
> 
> Cheers!


I would have put the 3 years 4 months earlier date

I think I already answered it earlier, 

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks newbienz, just wanted to double check as you mentioned its better to re-confirm.

Cheers!



newbienz said:


> I would have put the 3 years 4 months earlier date
> 
> I think I already answered it earlier,
> 
> Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi friends,
I have a query.

I have completed 1 diploma and 1 associate degree and the INCOMPLETE bachelor's degree.
while filling EOI , I only mentioned about the diploma which is relevant to my occupation.
Now I am going to lodge visa and preparing my documents, My query is while filling form 80/1221 should I mention about my other tertiary (COMPLETED associate degree and incomplete degree which were NOT entered in the EOI) qualifications in form 80/1221.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

HI NB, 

Where do we upload the Employment Reference, bank statements and PF document. Will it be under Work Reference.


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi NB,

Need suggestion please.

One of my friend is going to marry with a guy who is already working in Australia and having PR. She doesn't want to move there on dependent Visa as she won't be able to work there on dependent Visa. She is currently working as software engineer in India. Please suggest what best she can do to move there and won't loose her job.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi friends,
> I have a query.
> 
> I have completed 1 diploma and 1 associate degree and the INCOMPLETE bachelor's degree.
> ...


In the form 80/1221 you can enter the complete associate degree under education 

Any ways you will indirectly give the incomplete degree also as you will in the same form also mention how you spent your time from birth, so that incomplete degree will also come in the knowledge of the CO

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> HI NB,
> 
> Where do we upload the Employment Reference, bank statements and PF document. Will it be under Work Reference.


I don’t have the access to my filled forms as I am traveling

You will have to choose the best option

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need suggestion please.
> 
> ...


You are very much mistaken that a dependent visa does not allow you to work

She will have full rights to work if she gets a spouse PR

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are very much mistaken that a dependent visa does not allow you to work
> 
> She will have full rights to work if she gets a spouse PR
> 
> Cheers


That's great!

What needs to be done here? Which visa category she can apply to get spouse visa?

Please guide.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> That's great!
> 
> What needs to be done here? Which visa category she can apply to get spouse visa?
> 
> Please guide.


This is the process

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...a-(subclasses-820-and-801)-document-checklist

But there is a long delay in the grant of the same

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In the form 80/1221 you can enter the complete associate degree under education
> 
> Any ways you will indirectly give the incomplete degree also as you will in the same form also mention how you spent your time from birth, so that incomplete degree will also come in the knowledge of the CO
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, NB,

Will it be a problem as I DIDN'T mention about my COMPLETE associated degree in the EOI and in the skills assessment application?
Your response is highly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Thank you NB,
> 
> Will it be a a problem as I DIDN'T mention about my COMPLETE associated degree in the EOI ?
> Your response is highly appreciated .


I presume that it was not assessed by the skills assessment agency 
So you could not have claimed it in the EOI

I don’t think it will create problems when you mention it in the forms

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I presume that it was not assessed by the skills assessment agency
> So you could not have claimed it in the EOI
> 
> I don’t think it will create problems when you mention it in the forms
> ...


Thank you very much my friend for your clarification.
Yes, assessing authority only assessed my complete diploma (I didn't even mention I have a another qualification)


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This is the process
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...a-(subclasses-820-and-801)-document-checklist
> 
> ...


Thanks NB,

She already filled EOI under 189 with 65 points under 261313 in April 2017 and waiting for invite, so this won't work now.. right? Or this will work if she updates EOI with her marital status?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> She already filled EOI under 189 with 65 points under 261313 in April 2017 and waiting for invite, so this won't work now.. right? Or this will work if she updates EOI with her marital status?


At 65 points I don’t think she has any chance of invite in the near future, unlesss there is an increase of 1000 invites per round 

She has much better prospects as a spouse PR

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> At 65 points I don’t think she has any chance of invite in the near future, unlesss there is an increase of 1000 invites per round
> 
> She has much better prospects as a spouse PR
> 
> Cheers


She is trying to increase the score to 75 via PTE. She can go-ahead with the existing EOI if she gets 75 points and wait for the invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> She is trying to increase the score to 75 via PTE. She can go-ahead with the existing EOI if she gets 75 points and wait for the invite?


The existing EOI is not affected in any way
If she can increase her points to 75, then she will get invited in a few rounds on her own 

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The existing EOI is not affected in any way
> If she can increase her points to 75, then she will get invited in a few rounds on her own
> 
> Cheers


Many thanks NB

I will ask her to increase the point and proceed with PR if she gets it by updating marital status, OR Also to explore spouse visa as well.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don’t have the access to my filled forms as I am traveling
> 
> You will have to choose the best option
> 
> Cheers


Work Reference seems a better option to me. I have one more query. Where do we upload cancelled passport, Will it be under Other documents or Travel Document.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Many thanks NB
> 
> I will ask her to increase the point and proceed with PR if she gets it by updating marital status, OR Also to explore spouse visa as well.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


Let her proceed parallel with both options
Increasing the points by PTE is not as easy as it seems

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Work Reference seems a better option to me. I have one more query. Where do we upload cancelled passport, Will it be under Other documents or Travel Document.


Cancelled passport will be under travel documents 

Name it clearly as cancelled passport 
Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi, 

My query is regarding NSW invitation. Can we accept it first by paying fees without PCC and medical? 
What is the best way to follow.

Do we have step by step process which needs to be followed once someone gets NSW invitation after pre invite approval?


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Dear NB, 
Many thanks for your great help on this thread and elsewhere. 
For ACS do we need to submit "expired" passport copy too? 
I tried but did not find any mention of "expired passport in ACS guidelines".


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi,
> 
> My query is regarding NSW invitation. Can we accept it first by paying fees without PCC and medical?
> What is the best way to follow?
> ...


You don't need PCC or medicals for state nomination process but need for the final stage, visa lodgement.
After the invitation
fill the visa application, submit, pay the visa fee and finally document uploading.


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> You don't need PCC or medicals for state nomination process but need for the final stage, visa lodgement.
> After the invitation
> fill the visa application, submit, pay the visa fee and finally document uploading.


As per my knowledge and forum discussions, for Visa 190 also, medical and PCC are required. 

Now my doubt is can we just pay the fees and upload PCC and medical details/documents later on.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi,
> 
> My query is regarding NSW invitation. Can we accept it first by paying fees without PCC and medical?
> What is the best way to follow.
> ...


You can upload the medical and PCC after you accept the invite and submit your application and pay the fees
It may lead to a slight delay in grant but other then that, no issues
Ideally one should try to submit a complete application 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Dear NB,
> Many thanks for your great help on this thread and elsewhere.
> For ACS do we need to submit "expired" passport copy too?
> I tried but did not find any mention of "expired passport in ACS guidelines".


ACS requires very limited documents

Don’t try to submit even a single document more then what they have asked

Cancelled passport is not one of them and I don’t know from where and how you have even thought if it 

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> As per my knowledge and forum discussions, for Visa 190 also, medical and PCC are required.
> 
> Now my doubt is can we just pay the fees and upload PCC and medical details/documents later on.


You have misunderstood what I said,
PCC and medicals are a MUST


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Ok. So we can first get PCC and medical done and then pay the fees in 60 days period?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Ok. So we can first get PCC and medical done and then pay the fees in 60 days period?


If I were in your shoes, I would not delay my application beyond 30th June irrespective of whether I get the PC and medicals or not as one does not know what changes will come on 1st July

But I see no reason why you can’t get these documents much before that

The final decision is yours


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Ok. So we can first get PCC and medical done and then pay the fees in 60 days period?


What I did was that filled the medical application in the immiaccount meanwhile applied for PCC after I received the invite and filled the visa application with hap IDs , now it's about to submit visa and pay the fee then I will upload the documents with PCC, form 80/1221 and other related documents.


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey man

I have a question regarding "_Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should: be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and be labelled with the applicant's name._" 

How do I label my photo? Can I just write my name under it in photoshop?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

opto said:


> Hey man
> 
> I have a question regarding "_Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should: be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and be labelled with the applicant's name._"
> 
> How do I label my photo? Can I just write my name under it in photoshop?


Which visa application or form and question are you talking about ?

Cheers


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Which visa application or form and question are you talking about ?
> 
> Cheers


Subclass 190 and about uploading passport size photo.

And is there a norm for document naming, I usually do James_Bond_Character_certificate. Is this fine?


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would not delay my application beyond 30th June irrespective of whether I get the PC and medicals or not as one does not know what changes will come on 1st July
> 
> But I see no reason why you can’t get these documents much before that
> 
> The final decision is yours


Thanks for the response..

I have received NSW invitation but my spouse's PTE scores expired on 6th May 2018 as he appeared for that on 6th May 2016. Is he required to take PTE-A again or he can take the exam if CO asks?


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi mate when did you receive your NSW invitation? Would you please be able to share your points breakdown and timelines?


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks for the response..
> 
> I have received NSW invitation but my spouse's PTE scores expired on 6th May 2018 as he appeared for that on 6th May 2016. Is he required to take PTE-A again or he can take the exam if CO asks?


Hi mate when did you receive your NSW invitation? Would you please be able to share your points breakdown and timelines?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

opto said:


> Subclass 190 and about uploading passport size photo.
> 
> And is there a norm for document naming, I usually do James_Bond_Character_certificate. Is this fine?


No photos are required to be uploaded for 190

The naming norm is correct

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> ACS requires very limited documents
> 
> Don’t try to submit even a single document more then what they have asked
> 
> ...


Thanks NB, I read someone asking about canceled passport above my query/reply and just thought to get it clear. Thanks again for awesome work you are doing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks for the response..
> 
> I have received NSW invitation but my spouse's PTE scores expired on 6th May 2018 as he appeared for that on 6th May 2016. Is he required to take PTE-A again or he can take the exam if CO asks?


PTE scores are valid for 3 years as far as Australia Immigration is concerned and not 2 years as written on the PTE site

Moreover, you are required to have the scores valid only till the date of the invite 

It’s only the functional English which are valid for only 1 year 

Cheers


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978 (Nov 12, 2017)

*Delays in getting 489 Visa*

dear Friends, I have been waiting for 11 months to get the visa. Once Co contacted for addition documents in Sep-2017, I provided all documents after that no response.
My agent reminded twice to DHA but no response, Now my Question is have to move further since my PCC and medical Expires Next month.
As per agent too many reminders or follow up may annoy DHA.

Can someone please guide me, how to move further in such situation. Appreciate your response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> dear Friends, I have been waiting for 11 months to get the visa. Once Co contacted for addition documents in Sep-2017, I provided all documents after that no response.
> My agent reminded twice to DHA but no response, Now my Question is have to move further since my PCC and medical Expires Next month.
> As per agent too many reminders or follow up may annoy DHA.
> 
> Can someone please guide me, how to move further in such situation. Appreciate your response.


Your agent is correct

You have no option but to wait patiently for the grant
A member recently reported getting grant after 700 days of application 


Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

NB,
In the form 80/1221, on the top of those they mentioned " please use a PEN, and write.. "
Then,,is it ok to fill the form electronically ? 
What do you recommend ?


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Do we need to get PCC for 3 years old child for visa 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> NB,
> In the form 80/1221, on the top of those they mentioned " please use a PEN, and write.. "
> Then,,is it ok to fill the form electronically ?
> What do you recommend ?


Everyone fill electronically, takes a printout of the page you have to sign,sign it then scan it and attach to the rest of the file 

That’s what I did except that I printed and scanned the whole set

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Do we need to get PCC for 3 years old child for visa 190?


Nope 


Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Everyone fill electronically, takes a printout of the page you have to sign,sign it then scan it and attach to the rest of the file
> 
> That’s what I did except that I printed and scanned the whole set
> 
> Cheers


Thanks friend


----------



## baracuda1121 (May 11, 2018)

Hi,

Can anyone advise if my visitor 600 visa gets cancelled once i submit EOI for 189 / 190 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baracuda1121 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone advise if my visitor 600 visa gets cancelled once i submit EOI for 189 / 190 ?


Submitting an EOI is of no consequence whatsoever

It will not affect your visitors visa

Cheers


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have submitted my ACS and my timeline as follows

Submitted - 14-05-18
With CO - 15-05-18
With Accessor - 16-05-18

happy to see it progressing! 

I have submitted three reference letters from 3 companies. one of the letters are issued in *2015 Sept*, when I left the company. It's not really a reference letter, but a service letter. 
But it's a comprehensive letter and contains all the information required by ACS, (From To dates, R and R, Full time, ...) and it's on company letterhead. Addressed as 'To whom may concern', 
Signed by the HR manager at that time and she's not working there anymore. And the company has a different address now.
as it's a three years old letter, would ACS ask me to provide some additional information?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS and my timeline as follows
> 
> ...


You have already submitted the application and it’s progressing 

So why the anxiety 

The Assessor will come back to you in case he needs any more documents, but in all likelihood you are good to go
You have won half the battle by providing reference letters for all employments 

Relax

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Verification of EOI & ACS question*

Hi Newbienz/others,

I need your help on the below question asked and the details are also provided below

My ACS experience is validated only until Feb 2018. However in my EOI I left the record as blank because I am with same company and same designation. Will it impact after I get invite ? Or should I limit my end date there. Below is how my experience looks in my EOI

October 2010 - November 2012 - Not relevant occupation
November 2012-July 2013 - Relevant occupation - ACS assessed
July 2013- November 2013 - Relevant occupation - ACS assessed
November 2013 - till date(end to field is left blank) - ACS assessed this until Feb 2018.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...uestion-my-eoi-hopeful-invite-next-round.html

P.S: I know it wont affect my DOE if I limit my experience only until Feb 2018. But is there any harm if I fail to do that. I will be able to prove employment after Feb 2018 with same company through payslips. I am dead afraid to touch my EOI at the very last stage


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Newbienz/others,
> 
> I need your help on the below question asked and the details are also provided below
> 
> ...


You get no additional points by continuing to claim points beyond the assessment date, and only get the headaches of proving that nothing changed post ACS

If you are confident that you can prove that your RNR remained the same post ACS you can let the EOI run as it is

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You get no additional points by continuing to claim points beyond the assessment date, and only get the headaches of proving that nothing changed post ACS
> 
> If you are confident that you can prove that your RNR remained the same post ACS you can let the EOI run as it is
> 
> Cheers


Will they mandatorily ask for it though there is only a two month of difference in employment period. Or would payslips suffice here ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Will they mandatorily ask for it though there is only a two month of difference in employment period. Or would payslips suffice here ?


It all depends on the CO

I don’t think I can prejudge what the CO is going to do

Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You get no additional points by continuing to claim points beyond the assessment date, and only get the headaches of proving that nothing changed post ACS
> 
> If you are confident that you can prove that your RNR remained the same post ACS you can let the EOI run as it is
> 
> Cheers


hi newbienz,
I have the same story. Just another question.
I filed two EOI 189 & 190. For 189 points don´t change and there is no reason of marking it as relevant beyond the assessment date. However, for 190 subclass it might make the difference for state between 5 years and 7 years although the points are the same. My question is whether I can leave the relevant employment end date as blank for 190 and for 189 subclass I mark everything beyond assessent as non-relevant? So in other words, I mention different information for 189 & 190. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> hi newbienz,
> I have the same story. Just another question.
> I filed two EOI 189 & 190. For 189 points don´t change and there is no reason of marking it as relevant beyond the assessment date. However, for 190 subclass it might make the difference for state between 5 years and 7 years although the points are the same. My question is whether I can leave the relevant employment end date as blank for 190 and for 189 subclass I mark everything beyond assessent as non-relevant? So in other words, I mention different information for 189 & 190.
> Thanks in advance.


I see no reason why you can’t mark the different EOIs differently 

You are absolutely free to mark any employment as relevant or non relevant as per your convenience 


Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Cheers


Actually I referred below link , Health and Character section:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist#

Character requirements
Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.

So how will we fulfill character requirements for child


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Can we fill details of friends staying in Melbourne in Form 80 if applying for Visa 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Actually I referred below link , Health and Character section:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist#
> 
> ...


You are missing the main point

“Since turning 16 years of age”

Your child has not attained 16 years of age, so no character evidence need be provided 

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks for the response. My partner's Passport details which we entered in EOI has been changed now because the passport got expired. I have got invitation for Visa 190. Shall we send them an email once CO is assigned or do we need to fill some form?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks for the response. My partner's Passport details which we entered in EOI has been changed now because the passport got expired. I have got invitation for Visa 190. Shall we send them an email once CO is assigned or do we need to fill some form?


You can use the update us button in Immiaccount to give the new passport number

Or file a form 1022

Whatever is convenient 

Do file a copy of the new passport under the spouse documents also without fail

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Can we fill details of friends staying in Melbourne in Form 80 if applying for Visa 190?


Thanks once again. Could you please help with this query too?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Can we fill details of friends staying in Melbourne in Form 80 if applying for Visa 190?


If you have friends or relatives in Melbourne or for that matter anywhere in Australia, you should certainly fill their details in the form 80 or anywhere alseked 

Cheers


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

I am submitting my PR application (189) and confused on this question:

Non-Migrating members of the Family unit.
Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizen or Australian permanent residents?

Do I need to answer 'Yes' and add my parents/siblings name. As in this case it is asking to submit Character Certificate for each of them? (Although it says recommended)

Please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> I am submitting my PR application (189) and confused on this question:
> 
> Non-Migrating members of the Family unit.
> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizen or Australian permanent residents?
> ...


Where exactly is this question ?
Give more details

Cheers


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Where exactly is this question ?
> Give more details
> 
> Cheers


It is asked on the Immiaccount site (I received my invite last month and I am submitting documents) when you are suppose to enter details of your ACS/PTE and personal details.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> It is asked on the Immiaccount site (I received my invite last month and I am submitting documents) when you are suppose to enter details of your ACS/PTE and personal details.


I am traveling

So don’t have access to most of my documents 

Unable to Help you unless you post a screenshot 

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

ANSZO code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)

ACS - 20/07/2016

EOI submitted initially for 189 with (60 points) on 29/07/2016
Then updated as below:
189 EOI (70 points) - updated on 22/12/2017 
190 EOI (75 points) - NSW updated on 13/03/2018

189 EOI (75 points) - automatically updated on 29/04/2018 because of experience 
190 EOI (80 points) - NSW automatically updated on 29/04/2018 because of experience 

ACS expiry - 20/07/2018
EOI expiry - 29/07/2018

NSW Pre Invite - 12/04/2018
Applied - 14/04/2018
ITA NSW - 15/05/2018

Now we are confused if we should wait for Victoria invite. Shall we wait till 30th June for Visa 189 invite? Any hopes for 75 pointers till then? Or pay the fees for Visa 190? 

Need expert advice pls.


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am traveling
> 
> So don’t have access to most of my documents
> 
> ...


Uploaded Image. Please check.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> Uploaded Image. Please check.


As far as I remember I did not add any family member, but not sure 

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> ANSZO code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> ACS - 20/07/2016
> 
> ...


You have not even applied for VIC as per statement given above.
Anyways, the chances of invite from VIC are low as they have closed all further direct application till further notice due to overwhelming response 

So the choice is between 189 and 190 NSW only to be practical 

If I were in your shoes I would wait till the 2Nd round of June and if I don’t get an invite by then under 189, then I would go ahead and accept the 190 application and pay the fees

If you plan to settle in NSW surely, then no harm in accepting the 190 right away 

Cheers


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As far as I remember I did not add any family member, but not sure
> 
> You can take your own decision
> 
> Cheers


Sure.. Thanks.


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> personalmailtest said:
> 
> 
> > ANSZO code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ...


Thanks. We have 75 points for Visa 189 EOI since 29th April 2018. As per trend, it will take atleast 2 months to get invite for this. 

So we are also planning to wait till mid of June.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks. We have 75 points for Visa 189 EOI since 29th April 2018. As per trend, it will take atleast 2 months to get invite for this.
> 
> So we are also planning to wait till mid of June.


Don’t take the risk of waiting for the July 1st round, although you have the time as far as ACS and EOI are concerned 

Cheers


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> 
> Hope you are doing fine, I got my NSW approval last week and I am collecting documents for the VISA lodge. I have the following queries, Please help to clarify:
> 
> ...


NewBienz , Your thought on above query please..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*190 Suspend/UnSuspend issue*

Hi Newbienz,

I created my EOI for NSW and VIC on April 18th. I then suspended both and then unsuspended NSW alone on April 29th.

The status of the EOI went to "SUBMITTED" by DOE remained the same as 18/04/2018.

Have I caused any harm to my application ?

The reason I ask is I see a guy who has been invited in 261311 with 70 points and DOE as 25/04/2018 with 7 in IELTS.

I am on the same code with 20 in PTE-A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> 
> Hope you are doing fine, I got my NSW approval last week and I am collecting documents for the VISA lodge. I have the following queries, Please help to clarify:
> 
> ...


1. Try to get the missing payslips from the HR department
They keep records going back several years.
If despite all attempts, you are not able to get them, you have to see as to what evidence you have for those missing payslips period like bank statement, PF deduction statement etc.

2. Banks also keep records of accounts which are closed, I am sure if you pursue it you will be able to get it
If not, then you have to upload what is available after scanning them

But in both cases, don’t give up easily as they are both very strong evidence 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I created my EOI for NSW and VIC on April 18th. I then suspended both and then unsuspended NSW alone on April 29th.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about 189 or 190 pre invite ?

Cheers


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Try to get the missing payslips from the HR department
> 
> They keep records going back several years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response 

I was able to get the bank statement but in hard copy . Going to scan the pages and upload them .. for payslip of my first company got 3/4 payslip they couldn’t find my last month payslip it seems .. no words from my 2nd company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Thanks for the response
> 
> I was able to get the bank statement but in hard copy . Going to scan the pages and upload them .. for payslip of my first company got 3/4 payslip they couldn’t find my last month payslip it seems .. no words from my 2nd company
> 
> ...


Sincere effort always pays

Keep trying for the missing payslips

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Are you talking about 189 or 190 pre invite ?
> 
> Cheers


190 pre-invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I created my EOI for NSW and VIC on April 18th. I then suspended both and then unsuspended NSW alone on April 29th.
> 
> ...


It’s a mystery on what basis the states pick up the application from the EOI for preinvite 

Don’t punish yourself by thinking that your application was not picked up due to some action of yours
I have seen many cases where even though there were better candidates available, an inferior application was selected

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> It’s a mystery on what basis the states pick up the application from the EOI for preinvite
> 
> Don’t punish yourself by thinking that your application was not picked up due to some action of yours
> I have seen many cases where even though there were better candidates available, an inferior application was selected
> ...


Thanks NewBienz. 

190 was never my desire but had to forcefully apply for it due to prevailing situation.

189 I hope I am almost there. Prayers for next round. Less than a day away for 2613** in the backlog. A two month 75 pointer wait.

And for the records I am one of the few persons who have started with the long wait for 2613** with 75 points. And the rest is history


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

hello newbeinz 
i wanted to ask that can i still apply for nomination of VIC during this temporary closure if i have a job offer in VIC ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> hello newbeinz
> i wanted to ask that can i still apply for nomination of VIC during this temporary closure if i have a job offer in VIC ?


You can only apply through Skillselect right now

But you have to wait till they reopen to apply directly to liveinvic website

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello everyone,
Can you please point me to the naming convention I should follow for all the documents to be uploaded, I remember going thru it, but unable to find it now.

Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can you please point me to the naming convention I should follow for all the documents to be uploaded, I remember going thru it, but unable to find it now.
> 
> Cheers!


Tom_harry_passport
Graduation _degree

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks mate!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Tom_harry_passport
> Graduation _degree
> 
> Cheers


Graduation_degree

Basically There should not be any spaces in the file name and should be very descriptive of the content

Cheers


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978 (Nov 12, 2017)

Dear Friends,
It has been a great feeling to have people like Newbienz on this forum, who has been providing guidance on the spot as and when needed. With God blessing I go my grant yesterday. Thanks each and everyone for your support. (Special thanks to NB)

I have little query over my waive of letter which I got along with grant. NB, if you can check and confirm it will be indeed helpful. Since I am not sure nor my agent.

The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504 - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted. General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.
General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> Dear Friends,
> It has been a great feeling to have people like Newbienz on this forum, who has been providing guidance on the spot as and when needed. With God blessing I go my grant yesterday. Thanks each and everyone for your support. (Special thanks to NB)
> 
> I have little query over my waive of letter which I got along with grant. NB, if you can check and confirm it will be indeed helpful. Since I am not sure nor my agent.
> ...


Congratulations 

I try to help the members as far as I can by giving the path I followed

Those who are willing to follow the path, do get earlier grants and do not face uncomfortable questions from CO

I presume your IED must have been very close to the grant date and hence it has been waived off

You and your family members included in the grant are free to enter Australia within 5 years of the grant date after which this PR will lapse

Cheers


----------



## aromaramesh (Apr 13, 2017)

*ACS assessment*

Hi All

I am going to apply for ACS assessment. I am currently working with my second company.

I have the Third party Statutory Declarations from both companies which includes Start & Finish Dates of Employment, Roles & Responsibilities and Hours worked. 

Could you please let me know if these documents would suffice as proof of work experience or do I have to submit any/all of the below documents?:

1. Offer letters from both companies.
2. Experience letter from my last company.
3. Payslips from both companies.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aromaramesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS assessment. I am currently working with my second company.
> 
> ...


I do not know what you mean by 3rd party SD

The SD can only be given by your manager or team leader and in worst case scenario your colleague Who was very well aware of your day to day work in THe company 
It’s not as if any Tom Dick or Harry can issue a SD

Whom are you getting it from ?

The supporting documents in case of an SD are also very clearly spelt out by ACS 

• Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period

• Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates

• Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates

You have to give only ONE of the above evidence which you find easier to procure, nothing more nothing less for each employment 

It would be good if you go through this link to understand the ACS process

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf


Cheers


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

Parallel 457 (renewal) and 189 application

My employer has applied 457 (renewal) 6 months back and I am still waiting for it.. I received invite for 189 last month and applied for it as well. 

So in case my 189 comes before 457, whats the best way to withdraw my 457 application?
I know form 1446 needs to be filled, but where do I send it? 
Since 457 is employer sponsored do they need to send it to department? (which will increase the hand-offs in this process)

Need help guys.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> Parallel 457 (renewal) and 189 application
> 
> My employer has applied 457 (renewal) 6 months back and I am still waiting for it.. I received invite for 189 last month and applied for it as well.
> 
> ...


The 457 applicant portion of the application is also handled by the company MARA agent in most cases
This was the case with me and I presume that it Would be the same for you also

If that be the case, keep the MARA agent in loop and ask him to keep all necessary paperwork ready to file the application to withdraw the 457 as soon as your 189 grant comes through

I doubt you will be able to do anything independent of the agent, but in case there is even a slight possibility, the MARA agent will tell you the same

Cheers


----------



## aromaramesh (Apr 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I do not know what you mean by 3rd party SD
> 
> The SD can only be given by your manager or team leader and in worst case scenario your colleague Who was very well aware of your day to day work in THe company
> It’s not as if any Tom Dick or Harry can issue a SD
> ...


Hi

Thank you for the information.
I have got the SD signed by my Team Leaders from each of the companies.


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, any trip less then 2 weeks I would not inform the CO
> 
> Cheers


Thank you!


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

*Visa documennts clarifications required*

Hi Newbienz,
I might get invited on 23rd May round (I have 80 points for PR). So as per your advice I have started to collect documentation required. I got the below list of documents to ready from a consultant:
a) Educational Proof

b) IELTS/PTE Score card

c) Employment Proof (including your current employment)

d) Tax returns (for the number of years of experience points claimed)

e) Pay slips of your current employment

f) Passport Copies

g) Passport sized Photograph

h) Police Clearance Certificate (issued by Passport Office)

i) Medical

j) Marriage Certificate

Spouse:
Passport Copies
Educational proof (X certificate, Bachelor's degree and Mark sheets)
IELTS (If not cleared/given, then you can provide "Letter from University" from where she/he has done theirs Bachelor's/Master's, stating that he/she has done his/her Bachelor's/Master's in English medium) * Sample will be provided for the same.
Passport sized Photograph
Police Clearance Certificate (issued by Passport Office)
Medical

Please answer below queries:
1) Is this comprehensive list or anything else will also be required?
2) I have only 7 ITRs for all previous 10 years of experience (8 relevant, 2 non relevant) that I have from ACS? So what should I do? Can I submit any other proof for those 2-3 years or I just submit 7 ITRs and it will not affect my application?
3) For my wife I am trying to get letter for english from her PG college (and not university). Will this be sufficient? Because in the requirement university is mentioned.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi NB, 

My questions are 

1. While creating immi account, I missed passport issuing authority in *Passport Place of Issue/Issuing Authority * feild. Will it cause any issue? 

2. When filling Form 80 digitally, I noticed that the date field doesn't seem to get filled appropriately. Do you suggest to fill only the dates by hand whilst rest of the form is filled digitally?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy1085 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I might get invited on 23rd May round (I have 80 points for PR). So as per your advice I have started to collect documentation required. I got the below list of documents to ready from a consultant:
> a) Educational Proof
> 
> ...



1. I will post the list of documents I submitted. You can then compare what all you are missing or need to add


2. I don’t understand about ITRs from ACS ?

3. Even schooling in English may be sufficient to satisfy the requirements of functional English . It’s not necessarily college only

Go through the list and choose the easiest option

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My questions are
> 
> ...


1. Is it not editable ? Can you not visit the question again ?

If not , then if I were in your shoes, I would file a form 1023 and inform the CO of the missing answer 

2. There are some fields I also filled with hand and faced no issues 

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi,

The feild was *PLACE OF ISSUE/ISSUING AUTHORITY*. I only filled Place of Issue as : CITY NAME.

In identity docs section of form 80,what should we write for *TYPE OF IDENTIFICATION DOCUMENT* if we want to provide Aadhar card as an identity document. Should we write it as Identity Card or aadhar card?


newbienz said:


> 1. Is it not editable ? Can you not visit the question again ?
> 
> If not , then if I were in your shoes, I would file a form 1023 and inform the CO of the missing answer
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi,
> 
> The feild was *PLACE OF ISSUE/ISSUING AUTHORITY*. I only filled Place of Issue as : CITY NAME.
> 
> ...


Unless you answer specifically what I ask, the issue does not move forward
Please read my post carefully and respond 

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Unless you answer specifically what I ask, the issue does not move forward
> Please read my post carefully and respond
> 
> Cheers


1. The feild is not editable. It was to be filled in initial stage during the creation of immi account. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi,
> 
> The feild was *PLACE OF ISSUE/ISSUING AUTHORITY*. I only filled Place of Issue as : CITY NAME.
> 
> ...


1. I would in that case file a form 1023 giving the complete answer

2. I wrote AADHAAR card

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Thanks.


newbienz said:


> 1. I would in that case file a form 1023 giving the complete answer
> 
> 2. I wrote AADHAAR card
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hello Experts,

Please provide step by step process of getting Medicals done before lodging Visa SC189. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Please provide step by step process of getting Medicals done before lodging Visa SC189.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I have given the detailed steps a few days back in one of my posts

Search for it

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Please provide step by step process of getting Medicals done before lodging Visa SC189.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Pls go through
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

You will find all information clearly


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Can we select both 190 & 489 for NT in one EOI ?? or we need to lodge separate EOI for both ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Can we select both 190 & 489 for NT in one EOI ?? or we need to lodge separate EOI for both ?


No idea if it can be done in 1 EOI or not, but even if it can be done, most members prefer to lodge different EOIs for each visa class and state

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello Newbienz and other experts,

I wanted to check on the following:
1.
I worked in Country-A for a few years where as my original base location was still Country-B - so I received base Salary in Country-B and actual Salary in Country-A for a year.
Shall I include both salary slips while submitting the PR application form? If yes, what is the best place I can give this clarification?
2.
I am submitting Form-16 for Employment in India, W2 for US and PayG for AUS - do I need to submit bank statements as well? I am submitting all the salary slips along with the Tax documents. 

Thanks guys for being so helpful.
Cheers!


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No idea if it can be done in 1 EOI or not, but even if it can be done, most members prefer to lodge different EOIs for each visa class and state
> 
> Cheers


I found this information, showing clearly that i can only apply for either 190 or 489 for NT. correct me if i took it wrong.

Common questions for NT Government visa nominations:

Can I submit more than one nomination application?

No, you can only submit one nomination application at a time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Hello Newbienz and other experts,
> 
> I wanted to check on the following:
> 1.
> ...


1. It would depend on the amounts being paid in the actual place you were posted and in your home country

2. Bank statement is a very important 3rd party evidence
I also gave all the evidences that you have listed and yet gave the bank statements also

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks Newbienz, Bank statements for each month's salary credit? I mean what should be the frequency of the bank statements that should be shared? I might not be able to get bank statements for US salary as I had closed the account long back.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Thanks Newbienz, Bank statements for each month's salary credit? I mean what should be the frequency of the bank statements that should be shared? I might not be able to get bank statements for US salary as I had closed the account long back.


I gave bank statements for each and every salary credit for my entire career
I highlighted the same for easier identification 

As I was aware of this requirement, I always maintained separate bank accounts for my salary credit and my day to day expenses reducing the clutter in the statements 

Each bank as per government requirements, have to maintain statements for a few years.
I am sure that American banks also follow the same

Try to get the same, and if you can’t get it, so be it

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Cool!
thats helpful!
Will try to get the bank statements.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Cool!
> thats helpful!
> Will try to get the bank statements.


This is the sort of practical experience which I share with members, irks some people, but I can’t help it

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Also I read one of your posts where you said that you had uploaded an excel sheet stating which document was uploaded in which section and sub-section. Under which category did you upload that excel sheet?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Also I read one of your posts where you said that you had uploaded an excel sheet stating which document was uploaded in which section and sub-section. Under which category did you upload that excel sheet?


I did not upload it

I made it for my own use so that I know which document will go exactly where at the time of making decision and actually uploading

Cheers


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

ohh I see. Sure, makes sense.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi NB you people' had been very helpful in the journey of filling my 190 visa I have already filed it but I find stuck in one of the documents it is my multiple journey to Qatar may be five times on business/ visitors visa totalling a stay of one year and two months despite my best efforts I am unable to procure the PCC from there as either they will issue five set of PCC,s or for the last stay They are not answering my E mails. Can I submit a judicial stamp paper that there is nothing against me in Qatar besides filling form 80. Moreover is it mandatory to have PCC when you are not having a resident card etc

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi NB you people' had been very helpful in the journey of filling my 190 visa I have already filed it but I find stuck in one of the documents it is my multiple journey to Qatar may be five times on business/ visitors visa totalling a stay of one year and two months despite my best efforts I am unable to procure the PCC from there as either they will issue five set of PCC,s or for the last stay They are not answering my E mails. Can I submit a judicial stamp paper that there is nothing against me in Qatar besides filling form 80. Moreover is it mandatory to have PCC when you are not having a resident card etc
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


If I were in your shoes, if Qatar rules ask you to get a PCC for each visit/stay, then that is what I would get and upload it
What is the problem in getting 5 PCCs ?

The CO are quite knowledgeable and would surely understand the technical problems faced by applicant as long as a geniuine and credible attempt has been made to procure the documents 

You will have to give credible evidence to the CO of all your attempts to get an exemption from the PCC
Whether the CO will accept it or not, will depend on the CO evaluation 


I would not file a self declared affidavit that I have no cases against me as indirectly I would have already given that in form 80


Cheers


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi NB,
You have been of great help to all the fellow members. 

Kindly guide me too.

1- I read you talking about uploading cancelled/expired passports under the Travel document while lodging the visa application. 
Though, I have just uploaded my current passport copy. 
Do you suggest me to upload my expired passport copy as well ?

2- I have 2.3 years of experience, out of which 2 years got deducted by ACS. 
I have not claimed any work experience points while lodging my visa application and have just uploaded the joining letter, appraisal letter, statutory declaration from the Manager and first and last 2 pay slips as documents supporting my 2 years of work experience which got deducted by ACS while doing the assessment.

I have not attached my bank statement + any other details. 

“Since I’m not claiming any points for Work experience, do you think the CO might be interested in asking for them even though I haven’t claimed any points ? 

Looking forward for your advice mate. 
Please guide accordingly. 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saini85 said:


> Hi NB,
> You have been of great help to all the fellow members.
> 
> Kindly guide me too.
> ...


I cannot tell you what you should do

I can only tell you what I did and why I did
To follow my footsteps or not is totally your decision 

1. I uploaded my cancelled passport copy

2. My understanding was that the period deducted by ACS is also Important, as if I did not have that experience, I would not have got a positive assessment from ACS 

Moreover I had all true evidence, so why not upload it

I have nothing to hide
I have not given any false information so why the fear from giving documents for the period for which I have not claimed points

I was rewarded by the CO for my honesty and immaculate paperwork by giving one of the fastest grant in the forum in recent times
So honesty does pay and trying to be clever and circumventing the rules does not

Cheers


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> saini85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Got it mate. 
Thanks a ton.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, if Qatar rules ask you to get a PCC for each visit/stay, then that is what I would get and upload it
> What is the problem in getting 5 PCCs ?
> 
> The CO are quite knowledgeable and would surely understand the technical problems faced by applicant as long as a geniuine and credible attempt has been made to procure the documents
> ...


Thanks a lot

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi NB, 

A quick question, regarding payslips. Did you certify your payslips ? Or simply provided online payslips? The issue with mine is, for one employer they had been revised so the format doesn't look that good. 

It has all required details on them. But still wanted to ask as to how does the CO treat payslips ? Are they looking for a particular format for those as well ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> A quick question, regarding payslips. Did you certify your payslips ? Or simply provided online payslips? The issue with mine is, for one employer they had been revised so the format doesn't look that good.
> 
> ...


In this digital age especially for those in the IT sector, I doubt any company worth its salt would be issuing physical payslips
So most applicants would be submitting electronic payslips only 

I uploaded the original online payslips and faced no problem
I had all the supporting evidence to prove that they are genuine and hence the evidence of 3rd party becomes very important 

I don’t think any CO would be expecting payslips in any format
He would be expecting them to be uploaded without any tampering and forgery

So I don’t understand what you mean that they had been revised

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In this digital age especially for those in the IT sector, I doubt any company worth its salt would be issuing physical payslips
> So most applicants would be submitting electronic payslips only
> 
> I uploaded the original online payslips and faced no problem
> ...


Thanks NB. The issue here was that I noticed some mistakes in my annual salary when payslips were given to me initially. So asked them so revise (correct) them. Gross and net amounts match in my bank statements but annual salary didn't. 

They gave me the new revised payslips but format of those payslips doesn't look like the previous ones. I have uploaded 3rd party evidence to back them up. But I don't know if I'm going paranoid on every detail since I lodged my application. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

*Passport Size Photographs*

Hello NB and everyone,

In the documents list for 189 application, it is mentioned we need passport size photos. I have already done PCC, do we need to upload a scanned copy of the passport size photo along with the documents?
Or is it mentioned in the list as we would need the photo for PCC or at any other step? 

I appreciate your response.

Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Thanks NB. The issue here was that I noticed some mistakes in my annual salary when payslips were given to me initially. So asked them so revise (correct) them. Gross and net amounts match in my bank statements but annual salary didn't.
> 
> They gave me the new revised payslips but format of those payslips doesn't look like the previous ones. I have uploaded 3rd party evidence to back them up. But I don't know if I'm going paranoid on every detail since I lodged my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


As long as they are geniuine, nothing to worry

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Hello NB and everyone,
> 
> In the documents list for 189 application, it is mentioned we need passport size photos. I have already done PCC, do we need to upload a scanned copy of the passport size photo along with the documents?
> Or is it mentioned in the list as we would need the photo for PCC or at any other step?
> ...


No photos required for applying the visa
If it is required for pcc or not, that will depend on the country you are applying for



Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Friends,

I have translated my birth certificate/marrage certificate about a 1 YEAR ago.
Should I use RECENTLY translated documents for the visa application ?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have translated my birth certificate/marrage certificate about a 1 YEAR ago.
> Should I use RECENTLY translated documents for the visa application ?
> ...


As long as it is done by a person competent to do the same as per the list of the department, the 1 year period is immaterial 

If you want to avoid controversy, then get it done by a NAATI translator 

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

While filling VISA 190 application form, its asking below question:

Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? 

Query : Can I enter my partner's name in this?


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Does engineers Australia contact your company regarding your CDR? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Does engineers Australia contact your company regarding your CDR?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


AFAIK they do

Moreover, it is always a bad idea submitting a document or statement which you are afraid may be verified 

If EA don’t do it , then the CO May do it

So submit only those documents or experience that you are sure will stand the test of verification 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> AFAIK they do
> 
> Moreover, it is always a bad idea submitting a document or statement which you are afraid may be verified
> 
> ...


The projects are indeed mine but I'm afraid of asking my employer about submitting them since I have a confidentiality agreement with them and I am afraid my boss won't allow me to submit that I have heard a lot of people say that EA doesn't contact employer I even called them and they said they usually don't contact employer, however since you are experienced in this I wanted. To ask you

Waiting for your valuable response 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> The projects are indeed mine but I'm afraid of asking my employer about submitting them since I have a confidentiality agreement with them and I am afraid my boss won't allow me to submit that I have heard a lot of people say that EA doesn't contact employer I even called them and they said they usually don't contact employer, however since you are experienced in this I wanted. To ask you
> 
> Waiting for your valuable response
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


As I said, even if EA don’t, what prevents the CO from contacting your employer ?
In recent times, employment verification has increased at the department level

You should presume the worst and take a decision

Just hoping that it would not be verified till grant would not be something that I would do

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As I said, even if EA don’t, what prevents the CO from contacting your employer ?
> In recent times, employment verification has increased at the department level
> 
> You should presume the worst and take a decision
> ...


I mean I have the relevant documents pays lips offer letters, performance review letters and everything even a letter from my manager saying that I work with job duties here I m assuming the discussion won't go into the CDR subject what you say is true but I'm afraid of telling. My manager.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> I mean I have the relevant documents pays lips offer letters, performance review letters and everything even a letter from my manager saying that I work with job duties here I m assuming the discussion won't go into the CDR subject what you say is true but I'm afraid of telling. My manager.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I don’t have the statistics to tell you how many employer were contacted for CDR verification 

If I were in your shoes , then I would take the risk as it would be low, but a risk nevertheless 

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> While filling VISA 190 application form, its asking below question:
> 
> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> 
> Query : Can I enter my partner's name in this?


Please suggest


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

personalmailtest said:


> Please suggest


Yes i mentioned my partners name.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gaut said:


> Yes i mentioned my partners name.


I also agree

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I don’t have the statistics to tell you how many employer were contacted for CDR verification
> 
> If I were in your shoes , then I would take the risk as it would be low, but a risk nevertheless
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply sir but what do you think is the worst thing that could happen I have all the proof that I work for a specific company with all the info and my projects don't have copied content in them what do u think is the worst thing that could happen in this situation? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Thanks for your reply sir but what do you think is the worst thing that could happen I have all the proof that I work for a specific company with all the info and my projects don't have copied content in them what do u think is the worst thing that could happen in this situation?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


The only thing that comes to mind is that your employer would come to know that you have used that cdr and have applied for aus PR 

The company may become hostile and refuse to reply to CO or worse bad mouth you 

They may take disciplinary action against you, but these things you would know better

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Dear NB, 

I have applied ACS and now waiting for ACS results, I want to utilize this time to collect/translate/certify all required documents for lodging. I tried to search on the forum but could not find a comprehensive thread which has all such information. I looked on home_affairs official website and found following info:
Provide one of the following:

a birth certificate showing the names of both parents:
identification pages of a family book showing the names of both parents
identification pages of an identification document issued by the government
identification pages of a court-issued document that proves your identity
identification pages of a family census register.

Following are my queries:
1. My birth certificate is in Hindi and my Father's name is not mentioned in full. Any suggestion what to do in this situation? 
2. Other than birth certificate what can be provided from Indian national perspective (Does Aadhaar applicable here)?
3. Any general advice to best utilize this ACS assessment time. 

Thanks in Advance
Ankur


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I have applied ACS and now waiting for ACS results, I want to utilize this time to collect/translate/certify all required documents for lodging. I tried to search on the forum but could not find a comprehensive thread which has all such information. I looked on home_affairs official website and found following info:
> Provide one of the following:
> ...


1. Ideal situation would have been to have both parents name in the certificate 
But anyways even mothers name with another evidence like school leaving certificate can suffice
Get it translated in English using an authorised translator, preferably NAATI

2. School leaving certificate is the secondary evidence generally used. Give Aadhaar also ..no harm

3. Recheck all documents for spelling mistakes of self and parents of all applicants 

Cheers


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi,
I got CO contact for below:

"*Further* evidence of functional English - Bachelor certificate and completion letter
stating course completed/duration and language of instruction"

I have highlighted "further" above because that quizzed me a bit.

For my wife's "functional English " I had already submitted school certificate stating that from KG to XII her meddium of education and instruction was English.
Is that not enough ? 
I thought that school certificate was/is a sufficient proof for Functional English of a dependant applicant per the below URL :

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Moving further, we have her graduation 4 years "mark sheets" (having subjects name and all so equivalent to a transcript) but not her Bachelor "certificate and completion letter". Also, the medium is mentioned as English in 2nd and 3rd year mark sheets but left blank in the 1st and 4th year mark sheet.

What is the suggested course of action ? 
Shall I reply to the email (giving details of my file number etc and addressing my case officer) mentioning that I have already submitted Functional English proof ? Again, shall school certificate not be enough ?
Or, shall I simply upload the 4 year mark sheets as PDF highlighting the medium as English in 2nd and 3rd year mark sheets ?

The university where my wife did her graduation from is in another city and it is quite a task right now to go there and get the degree certificate on short notice. Another question that pops up now in my mind is that is it the college that needs to state that the medium of instruction was English or is it the university that DIBP expects from ? 

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Hi,
> I got CO contact for below:
> 
> "*Further* evidence of functional English - Bachelor certificate and completion letter
> ...


Did you also give the 10th and 12th passing marksheet from the school board ?

School certificate did you give a letter from the principal or equivalent giving complete details of your wife , name, the classes she studies, the period she studied etc ? And that this was all taught in English 

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi experts,

I received only Hard copy of my bank statement. Is the bank seal necessary on each page? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I received only Hard copy of my bank statement. Is the bank seal necessary on each page?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


In case of a hard copy , a seal would be preferable on each page

Cheers


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. I will post the list of documents I submitted. You can then compare what all you are missing or need to add
> 
> 
> 2. I don’t understand about ITRs from ACS ?
> ...


Hi NB,
Please see your point number 1. Can you please let me know where you have posted your list.. as I cannot find it..please give me the link or page number?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy1085 said:


> Hi NB,
> Please see your point number 1. Can you please let me know where you have posted your list.. as I cannot find it..please give me the link or page number?


I am on a holiday and traveling

I will be able to post only when I get back

Cheers


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Did you also give the 10th and 12th passing marksheet from the school board ?
> 
> School certificate did you give a letter from the principal or equivalent giving complete details of your wife , name, the classes she studies, the period she studied etc ? And that this was all taught in English
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I gave 10th and 12th passing mark sheets and central board certificates. But, now I realize that I uploaded a single PDF for graduation-to-secondary (not separately for school which is more visible) and then uploaded that PDF under "Other" and not under "Language Ability Evidence".
Do you think that may have been overlooked by mistake by the Case Officer ?
Would you suggest writing to them ? Does that help and do they respond ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Yes, I gave 10th and 12th passing mark sheets and central board certificates. But, now I realize that I uploaded a single PDF for graduation-to-secondary (not separately for school which is more visible) and then uploaded that PDF under "Other" and not under "Language Ability Evidence".
> Do you think that may have been overlooked by mistake by the Case Officer ?
> Would you suggest writing to them ? Does that help and do they respond ?


Of course you have to respond and if you ar correct, they will accept the evidence

Upload the 10th, 12th marksheets and the school English medium certificate under spouse documents under the English evidence
Press the IP button if active

Also attach these 3 documents in the email and send to the CO specifying the clause number under which your you are fulfilling the requirements 

This should do the trick

Cheers


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Of course you have to respond and if you ar correct, they will accept the evidence
> 
> Upload the 10th, 12th marksheets and the school English medium certificate under spouse documents under the English evidence
> Press the IP button if active
> ...


ok. reat.
But, one doubt here. There check box item for which further information is required specifically asks about Bachelor certificate:

This is copy-paste:
"Further evidence of functional English - Bachelor certificate and completion letter
stating course completed/duration and language of instruction"

Do I need to give detail in email that I have re-uploaded Xth and XIIth marksheet and school certificate and NOT graduation ?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Newbienz, 
Below is the language of my wife's school certificate. It was given on school letter head and signed by the principal. Incidentally, her Xth and XIIth certificates also mention the school name (to avoid any doubt).
Sharing it with you to have another opinion on it:
Please take a look and see if it looks clean and complete and not seem to miss anything:

"
This is to certify that *Wife's Name* D/O *Father's name* and *Mother's name* was a regular Bonafide student of this school. She studied in this school from LKG (year) to Class XII (year).
The medium of education and instructions was ENGLISH
"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Below is the language of my wife's school certificate. It was given on school letter head and signed by the principal. Incidentally, her Xth and XIIth certificates also mention the school name (to avoid any doubt).
> Sharing it with you to have another opinion on it:
> Please take a look and see if it looks clean and complete and not seem to miss anything:
> ...


Perfect

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> ok. reat.
> But, one doubt here. There check box item for which further information is required specifically asks about Bachelor certificate:
> 
> This is copy-paste:
> ...


That’s why I said in my earlier post that you have to give the clause under which you are submitting this evidence instead of what was asked by the CO as this is also admissible and sufficient

Be extremely polite

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi friends,
In the immiaccount there are two feilds while documents uploading.
1.study, evidence
2.overseas qualificatiins, evidence 

What do I submit under both of these heading.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi friends,
> In the immiaccount there are two feilds while documents uploading.
> 1.study, evidence
> 2.overseas qualificatiins, evidence
> ...


1. Australian Colleges transcripts and degrees

2. Overseas colleges transcripts and degrees 

Cheers


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The 457 applicant portion of the application is also handled by the company MARA agent in most cases
> This was the case with me and I presume that it Would be the same for you also
> 
> If that be the case, keep the MARA agent in loop and ask him to keep all necessary paperwork ready to file the application to withdraw the 457 as soon as your 189 grant comes through
> ...


Thanks NB. Following this route only and keeping fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Australian Colleges transcripts and degrees
> 
> 2. Overseas colleges transcripts and degrees
> 
> Cheers


Thanks brother


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi newbinz, plz suggest as the medical of one of my friend has expired last week...how can he again go for medicals with same HAP id as this medical is valid for one year only.... He has replied NJ about 4 months back.


----------



## neetu123 (May 23, 2018)

*Am new to this so please help me*

Hi I have total points of 65 inclusive of everything except for state sponsorship
-So if it's a state sponsorship then it will become 70 right ? 

I haven't applied for any of the state and I have couple of questions

1.Should I apply for Victoria or NSW?
2.How about adelaide ? 
3.How long is the visa taking to grant invite for these states?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi newbinz, plz suggest as the medical of one of my friend has expired last week...how can he again go for medicals with same HAP id as this medical is valid for one year only.... He has replied NJ about 4 months back.


If I were in your friends shoes, would not get the medicals test done on my own

Many cases have been reported when grants have been given on expired medical 

Wait for the co to ask to do the medicals again

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neetu123 said:


> Hi I have total points of 65 inclusive of everything except for state sponsorship
> -So if it's a state sponsorship then it will become 70 right ?
> 
> I haven't applied for any of the state and I have couple of questions
> ...


Give your Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi newbinz, plz suggest as the medical of one of my friend has expired last week...how can he again go for medicals with same HAP id as this medical is valid for one year only.... He has replied NJ about 4 months back.


What was the reason for NJ letter ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello boss,



I have already been contacted by CO for PCC. I just wanted to confirm if I need to upload the E-Letter for Medicals in the Health declaration section in Immi account. Even though my medical status says No further action required.

Lately some people have been contacted for medicals. So just a precautionary question.



Thanks in advance man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello boss,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have scope for uploading more documents, then no harm in uploading it

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> personalmailtest said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. We have 75 points for Visa 189 EOI since 29th April 2018. As per trend, it will take atleast 2 months to get invite for this.
> ...


Looking at the current trend from iscah results, invitations for 75pointers are just moved by 1 week as compared to 9th May round i.e. 19th March to 25th March. It's really unpredictable if PPL who have updated EOI in April end will get invited in next 2 rounds.


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz, I need to know after getting the grant, do we need to stay for a particular duration on on our first trip or just landing there and staying for a week should be good before the cutoff date ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Somepeople said:


> Hi newbienz, I need to know after getting the grant, do we need to stay for a particular duration on on our first trip or just landing there and staying for a week should be good before the cutoff date ?


Th IED requirements are fulfilled the moment you cross immigration within the stipulated date
You can technically return back by the next available flight 

But if you really want to migrate, then you should stay in the target city for a few days to get a feel of the same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Looking at the current trend from iscah results, invitations for 75pointers are just moved by 1 week as compared to 9th May round i.e. 19th March to 25th March. It's really unpredictable if PPL who have updated EOI in April end will get invited in next 2 rounds.


It is bad news , but it is what it is
Chances are extremely bleak
The only silver lining is that it moved for a week instead of 2 days in the round before that 
Let’s see if it can move to 2 weeks in the next round

You have to take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> What was the reason for NJ letter ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 hi randeep....

it was because of inappropriate response by the office staff on phone....to AHC


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

HARINDERJEET said:


> hi randeep....
> 
> it was because of inappropriate response by the office staff on phone....to AHC


Well. Sorry to hear that. That happens in some cases. Hope everything turns out fine. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## neetu123 (May 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Give your Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers



261314->Test Engineer

1. Should I apply for Adelaide to get a PR quickly ? or Victoria or NSW?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neetu123 said:


> 261314->Test Engineer
> 
> 1. Should I apply for Adelaide to get a PR quickly ? or Victoria or NSW?


Only a handful of 261314 get sponsored every year
It’s getting lesser and lesser every year

Only VIC do it as far as I know and NSW for high pointers 

SA also gives sponsorship but I think it’s only on paper, as I have not heard of anyone actually getting it 

If you have not completed the process, you should really reconsider this venture 
You should try to change your RNR and go into coding if you are serious about migrating to Australia and apply after a few years 

If you have completed the process, then apply to all 3 using separate EOIs
You have nothing to lose, but just don’t get your hopes high

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Can someone tell me about the health declaration early before invite or point me towards the old step which explains this???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Can someone tell me about the health declaration early before invite or point me towards the old step which explains this???


Cannot understand your question 

Please be more clear

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Cannot understand your question
> 
> Please be more clear
> 
> Cheers


There is a process for health declaration and PCC before getting the invite right? I was asking for that page which explains the process of that health declaration before inviting.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> There is a process for health declaration and PCC before getting the invite right? I was asking for that page which explains the process of that health declaration before inviting.


Create an account in Immiaccount if not already done

Login and look for list of visas you can apply

Within that list you will find Medicals also

Click on that and proceed to enter details of all members for whom you want to get the medicals done
Generate the HAP ID and approach the nearest authorised clinic with a printout of the same

Cheers


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey Newbienz,

Can you please help me to resolve the following queries?

I did not have pay slips (except for last 3 months) of one company for which I claimed my experience. But, I have bank statements, Form 16, Form 26AS and Income tax verification statements as third-party documents. Will these proofs be sufficient enough to prove my employment or any other document to be provided to substitute payslips?

I did not have bank statements from Mar 2010 Sept 2014 for the company currently I am working. When I checked with the bank, they willing to provide on a chargeable basis that works out to about 8-9k. Will it be mandatory to provide bank statement while I have payslips, form 26AS, form 16, PF statements, and employment certificates provided by the company itself? 
PS: I am working for a PSU (Govt of India undertaking)

Am I need to state the total experience including non-relevant exp (I had started my career in 2002) or only last 10 years will be sufficient?

My name is HANIMI REDDY BOLLA (even passport states the same). But as per my academic certificates, it is HANIMIREDDY BOLLA (No space between HANIMI and REDDY). Am I need to declare it as other name and provide an affidavit to mention that I have another name? If yes, whether the reason stated in the attached screenshot is ok? If not, it will be grateful if you can provide an appropriate text for the same.

Thanks,
Hanimi Reddy


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> Can you please help me to resolve the following queries?
> 
> ...


Did you try to get the missing payslips from the HR or accounts department of the company ?

If you have tried your level best and failed, there is nothing much to be done
Why are you not providing PF statement for this period ?

2. You will be ultimately spending millions in getting the PR and relocating to Australia 
If I were in your shoes, I would not grudge the 8-9k and get the bank statement for the missing period also

At what stage of the process are you ?
Make a signature as most members have done as it saves a lot of questions 

I did not make a distinction between documents for relevant and non relevant periods
As they were available with me, and I had nothing to hide, I uploaded them
You can take your own decision on what to do 

3. Make a simple affidavit that both the names are of the same person and keep with you
Any notary will do it.
They have a standard template 

Cheers


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did you try to get the missing payslips from the HR or accounts department of the company ?
> 
> If you have tried your level best and failed, there is nothing much to be done
> Why are you not providing PF statement for this period ?
> ...


1. I lost the pst password, so I can't access all my payslips and PF statements. I tried with the HR of Wipro who confirmed me that they can provide me the last three months payslips.

2, 3, 4 Will do it.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi NB,

I hope you must be doing good.

I uploaded all of the relevant employment evidences like payslips, highlighted salary credit in bank statements, form 16 and 26AS, HR reference letters, Appointment letters, hike letters and relieving letters, last 3 years ITR except for the PF statements as I was not aware of the importance of the pf passbooks. The problem is that the last document I uploaded in mid-March and also I consumed 59 out of 60 limits. 

Please suggest, do I still need to upload pf passbooks may be consolidated for all employers in a single doc as I have only 1 attachment space available.

I am really confused.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I hope you must be doing good.
> 
> ...


Again and again I have repeated that don’t use more then 50 slots initially 

Anyways I would upload the PF passbook because in case the CO asks for any more documents, you can request him to increase the documents limit

It’s an important document

Cheers


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> 1. I lost the pst password, so I can't access all my payslips and PF statements. I tried with the HR of Wipro who confirmed me that they can provide me the last three months payslips.
> 
> 2, 3, 4 Will do it.







This YouTube video helped me to unlock my pst and problem solved. Now I can access all my payslips.


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

Thank you @newbienz, I was able to get 90 in all modules in PTE by using your tips. They are of great help.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

AussieDream1 said:


> Thank you @newbienz, I was able to get 90 in all modules in PTE by using your tips. They are of great help.


@newbienz sir can you share your tips with Me as well. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Again and again I have repeated that don’t use more then 50 slots initially
> 
> Anyways I would upload the PF passbook because in case the CO asks for any more documents, you can request him to increase the documents limit
> 
> ...


Thank you, so, I am uploading PF passbooks as a single consolidated document.

Also, can you please suggest any relevant naming convention for the consolidated file?


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Thank you, so, I am uploading PF passbooks as a single consolidated document.
> 
> Also, can you please suggest any relevant naming convention for the consolidated file?


Hi NB and other experts,

Under which option I need to upload the consolidated pf statements.

Following options are displaying:


Australian Business Register/ASIC Document
Bank Statement - Business
Business License/Registration
Employment Contract
Financial Statements (Balance Sheets, Profits and Loss etc)
Letter/Statement - Accountant
Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
Other (specify)
Payslip
Resume
Superannuation Document
Tax Document
Work Reference

I think Financial Statements is the correct category. Please correct if I am wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Hi NB and other experts,
> 
> Under which option I need to upload the consolidated pf statements.
> 
> ...


Nope

It’s a superannuation document
PF equivalent in Australia is superannuation 

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> It’s a superannuation document
> PF equivalent in Australia is superannuation
> ...


Okay, thanks!


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> It’s a superannuation document
> PF equivalent in Australia is superannuation
> ...


Uploaded the PF passbooks too. Thanks NB.


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

Want some advice from you, I need my Brother's Birth Certificate to prove the blood relation to apply for 489 (submitting an EOI with 85 points very soon) but his original copy is back in India and it needs to be translated to English.

Question is, shall i ask for scanned color copy to be sent to my email and then use a NAATI translator to translate it to English here in Australia? Once translated to English I get it certified (true copy)?

At what stage does it need to be certified (true copy)?

Or If non of the above, what is the best way to this process?

TIA


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

jshah said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Want some advice from you, I need my Brother's Birth Certificate to prove the blood relation to apply for 489 (submitting an EOI with 85 points very soon) but his original copy is back in India and it needs to be translated to English.
> 
> ...



If I may respond to this Mr. Shah, I got a re-print of my wife's birth certificate from Gujarat (Vadodara) recently since her original certificate was damaged due to the years. We got the certificate in both Gujarati and English and it was a new colored document. Even it was the similar one for mine which i got done from Andhra Pradesh which had both languages on the certificate. So better thing is to get a new certificate printed (preferably multiple copies on a safe end) and this will definitely have English along with the local language. Then you can directly get the scan done, (Since it would be in color) and upload it as a proof. Should not take more than a week to get this document in general.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jshah said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Want some advice from you, I need my Brother's Birth Certificate to prove the blood relation to apply for 489 (submitting an EOI with 85 points very soon) but his original copy is back in India and it needs to be translated to English.
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would get the original copy by courier from india to Australia 

Then would get it translated by NAATI and submit the certified copy of the original and translated wherever required

It does not take much time in courier as I regularly get documents from India and they reach in 72 hours safely

It is best to have the original copy in hand as the officials may ask to see it at some stage 

Cheers


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would get the original copy by courier from india to Australia
> 
> Then would get it translated by NAATI and submit the certified copy of the original and translated wherever required
> 
> ...


Appreciate it dude! thanks!


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> If I may respond to this Mr. Shah, I got a re-print of my wife's birth certificate from Gujarat (Vadodara) recently since her original certificate was damaged due to the years. We got the certificate in both Gujarati and English and it was a new colored document. Even it was the similar one for mine which i got done from Andhra Pradesh which had both languages on the certificate. So better thing is to get a new certificate printed (preferably multiple copies on a safe end) and this will definitely have English along with the local language. Then you can directly get the scan done, (Since it would be in color) and upload it as a proof. Should not take more than a week to get this document in general.
> 
> Hope this helps!!


Thanks for the suggestions Ravi!


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Hi guys,
I was reissued new Indian passport for including spouse name after submitting EOI and before invite..so now the passport copy which I will submit in visa application will be different passport number than what I used to create EOI. Will this create an issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy1085 said:


> Hi guys,
> I was reissued new Indian passport for including spouse name after submitting EOI and before invite..so now the passport copy which I will submit in visa application will be different passport number than what I used to create EOI. Will this create an issue?


You cannot the edit the passport number in the EOI

However, once you get the invite, you will be able to enter the new passport number in Immiaccount when you submit the application 

So no issues at all

Relax

Cheers


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi guys, i received 190 invite from NSW today. Should i take it?

I got couple of questions hope to get some help from you all

1st EOI - May 2017 with 65points(189) - did not apply for 190 that time.

2nd EOI - 27th APRIL 2018 with 75points (189), 80points (190) applied for 190 this time to NSW

Should i wait for 189, now that my date of effect is so close and i can expect invite in 189 in another 2months max? Or 

Should i just take 190 considering that I'm waiting since long and how slow and less number of invites given in recent times?

If i dont get job in Nsw and go for other location what will be the impact while applying for citizenship?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

behappy99 said:


> Hi guys, i received 190 invite from NSW today. Should i take it?
> 
> I got couple of questions hope to get some help from you all
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would not wait for the new financial year
I would accept the 190 invite after 2nd round in June at the latest 
God knows what changes it will bring
The chances of getting invite before that under 189 are extremely bleak with 75 and end April EOI 

What repurcussions will be there will have to be seen in case you violate the NSW sponsorship 2 year rule
Till now I don’t think any one has been penalised, even during Citizenship stage but who knows what the future stores

Cheers


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did you try to get the missing payslips from the HR or accounts department of the company ?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


I will get notarized. Am I need to declare another name at appropriate fields in visa lodgement page, form-80, form 1221 etc...??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> I will get notarized. Am I need to declare another name at appropriate fields in visa lodgement page, form-80, form 1221 etc...??


Yes

You should declare in all forms and online applications whenever asked

Cheers


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm writing this for one of my friends who didn't have access to computer for some time.

He has applied for Visa (accountant, 190 from NSW) on 12th Mar and submitted everything except medicals for his wife as she was carrying that time. No case officer was assigned as on date. Recently she has delivered a baby and he submitted form 1022 a week back to enable HAP ID for his wife and son. DIBP is yet respond about HAP ID. 

Any course of advice to avoid case officer contact for medicals? Will it be possible to follow up with DIBP?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> I'm writing this for one of my friends who didn't have access to computer for some time.
> 
> He has applied for Visa (accountant, 190 from NSW) on 12th Mar and submitted everything except medicals for his wife as she was carrying that time. No case officer was assigned as on date. Recently she has delivered a baby and he submitted form 1022 a week back to enable HAP ID for his wife and son. DIBP is yet respond about HAP ID.
> 
> Any course of advice to avoid case officer contact for medicals? Will it be possible to follow up with DIBP?


The case officer will only generate the HAP id
There is no way you can avoid contact with the CO

And why this terror of CO contact ?
Relax
Heavens are not going to fall

Cheers


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Can anybody comment what would be the outcome if there is just a minor spelling mistake in the form R in FSC NSW State sponsorship document?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Can anybody comment what would be the outcome if there is just a minor spelling mistake in the form R in FSC NSW State sponsorship document?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


You have to be more specific

Cheers


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have to be more specific
> 
> Cheers


I mean in form R submitted at RDA FSC what will be the outcome if there is just a minor spelling mistake in the first name? All other documents and the declaration in the same form is ok. I think this is a typographical error. So I a bit concerned.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> I mean in form R submitted at RDA FSC what will be the outcome if there is just a minor spelling mistake in the first name? All other documents and the declaration in the same form is ok. I think this is a typographical error. So I a bit concerned.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Did you write to them ?

Email and inform of the error

Cheers


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

`HI Newbienz,

Could you please through some light on importance of having job offer and its weight-age for VIC SS.

As of now, I have 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190. 

My employer is based out of Australia and I could ask for an offer letter. 

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatadiya said:


> `HI Newbienz,
> 
> Could you please through some light on importance of having job offer and its weight-age for VIC SS.
> 
> ...


It will have a lot of weightage

The moment you have a confirmed job offer, you stand out from the crowd and are eligible to apply directly to VIC for SS
( They have temporarily closed accepting applications)

Cheers


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It will have a lot of weightage
> 
> The moment you have a confirmed job offer, you stand out from the crowd and are eligible to apply directly to VIC for SS
> ( They have temporarily closed accepting applications)
> ...


Thanks a lot NB. 
Hope the VIC start accepting from July.

please comment on approximate timelines for VIC SC 190 with 75 points and a job offer. I understand that its hard to predict for SC190. But a rough figure from your experience would help me plan things.
What's the weight-age for job offer in case of NSW?

Thanks.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Its funny to see this mail today morning after the rejection before 8 months, 

Dear Sir / Madam, 

REQUEST FOR PARTICIPATION – REVIEW OF SKILLED AND BUSINESS MIGRATION PROGRAM (SBMP) – MARKET RESEARCH PROJECT 

The Victorian Government Skilled and Business Migration Program aims to attract high calibre, experienced overseas skilled professionals, tradespeople, business owners and investors to meet ongoing workforce needs that cannot be met locally, and to attract investment and jobs to Victoria. The Skilled and Business Migration Program (SBMP), offers assistance through free state visa nomination. 

Annually, the Victorian Government reviews the success of the program with those who have used it, in order to measure performance and client satisfaction with the service. The purpose of this review is to improve the service offered to future investors, skilled and business migrants and their agents. 

The Victorian Government has commissioned EY Sweeney, the market research division of the global advisory firm EY, to help gather feedback from those who have used the SBMP service. 

Shortly, you will be contacted by a representative of EY Sweeney to provide assistance for this research. Your assistance would be much valued and appreciated. The information you provide to EY Sweeney will remain anonymous and confidential, and your details will not be passed on to us. 

Should you have any queries about this research, please contact us at [email protected] 

Thank you in advance for your participation in this survey.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatadiya said:


> Thanks a lot NB.
> Hope the VIC start accepting from July.
> 
> please comment on approximate timelines for VIC SC 190 with 75 points and a job offer. I understand that its hard to predict for SC190. But a rough figure from your experience would help me plan things.
> ...


I don’t predict invites

Job offer will have a weightage in any state, and NSW will be no different 

Cheers


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, 

May i know how to pay for 189 visa fees? Can i do it through bank transfer via Australian bank account? And where do i get the banking details?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> May i know how to pay for 189 visa fees? Can i do it through bank transfer via Australian bank account? And where do i get the banking details?


The easiest is to pay online through credit or debit cards

If you have an Australian bank account, then transfer funds to it from india and then pay using a debit card

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Hi NB and other experts,
> 
> Under which option I need to upload the consolidated pf statements.
> 
> ...


Hi friends,
Under which heading the bank statement which salaries were credited should be uploaded 

[*]Bank Statement - Business,,, is is ok as it says BUSINESS


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi friends,
> Under which heading the bank statement which salaries were credited should be uploaded
> 
> [*]Bank Statement - Business,,, is is ok as it says BUSINESS


Yes, you can proceed under this head.


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

Is it okay to upload the same certified documents that I had used for applying TR application?

For instance:

Certified passport copy
Overseas Police Clearance certificate
Victorian Police Clearance certificate
Education transcripts etc..

True copy certified date will be 2016, would that be fine?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jshah said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Is it okay to upload the same certified documents that I had used for applying TR application?
> 
> ...


No problem, as long as they are valid
For example the police clearance certificate is valid for only 1 year

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi NB,
Need to know can i use Valuation of property (Named on my brother) as proof of financial capacity for my application. 

If yes then how to go through with that.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Hi NB,
> Need to know can i use Valuation of property (Named on my brother) as proof of financial capacity for my application.
> 
> If yes then how to go through with that.
> ...


Which application are you talking about ?

Please give complete details 

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Which application are you talking about ?
> 
> Please give complete details
> 
> Cheers


Actually i am going to lodge for state nomination for NT, for which there is requirement for financial capacity. So i want to present my brother's property as i do not have any on my name. kindly guide me if i can go through with this and how. 
Thanks


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No problem, as long as they are valid
> For example the police clearance certificate is valid for only 1 year
> 
> Cheers


Okay I need to get PCC very soon then, thanks!!


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi All,

I hope you are fine. Please note that i have received the following email from the Victorian government:

REQUEST FOR PARTICIPATION – REVIEW OF SKILLED AND BUSINESS MIGRATION PROGRAM (SBMP) – MARKET RESEARCH PROJECT 

Does anyone know what it means? and is it an indication of the outcome and time of the visa grant or not?

Please note that i had paid for the visa 190 on March 16 and received this email yesterday...

Please help, thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AA1988 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope you are fine. Please note that i have received the following email from the Victorian government:
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with the outcome of your visa application to DHA

This is sent to all applicants who applied for sponsorship to VIC, including Those who were rejected 


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Actually i am going to lodge for state nomination for NT, for which there is requirement for financial capacity. So i want to present my brother's property as i do not have any on my name. kindly guide me if i can go through with this and how.
> Thanks


I have no idea if the state will accept the property on your brothers name while assessing your financial capacity

Maybe you can write to the state and ask for clarification 

Cheers


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This has nothing to do with the outcome of your visa application to DHA
> 
> This is sent to all applicants who applied for sponsorship to VIC, including Those who were rejected
> 
> ...


Oh Ok, thanks.. then back to fingers crossed  

Thanks again...


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Hi NB,
Do we need to include siblings also in non migrating family members section? Do we need to include parents and siblings of spouse too in this section?


----------



## sonalisheetal (May 29, 2018)

This is regarding Auto update in points 

Hi All, I am not sure whether i have kept blank date in To date option in skill assessment. But when i logged in, i am able to this as a mandatory field. Can some one help me in this regard. I will be completing 7yrs in this September. Whether i will receive 5 additional points or not. Applied with 65 points under 2613*

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy1085 said:


> Hi NB,
> Do we need to include siblings also in non migrating family members section? Do we need to include parents and siblings of spouse too in this section?


Which form are you talking about ?



Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonalisheetal said:


> This is regarding Auto update in points
> 
> Hi All, I am not sure whether i have kept blank date in To date option in skill assessment. But when i logged in, i am able to this as a mandatory field. Can some one help me in this regard. I will be completing 7yrs in this September. Whether i will receive 5 additional points or not. Applied with 65 points under 2613*
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!


It’s your choice to keep the to date blank or close it with giving a specific date or keep it blank but mark it non relevant

Be very careful if you want to claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment date 

You get additional points only on 3 , 5 and 8 years milestones 
For 7 years nothing

Cheers


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> maddy1085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


I am referring to visa application form for 189 after getting invited.
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy1085 said:


> I am referring to visa application form for 189 after getting invited.
> Thanks in advance


I am traveling so don’t Have access to my files

Most probably I did not enter any of these details in the online application form
I gave these details in form 80/1221

Cheers


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi, 

My current employment spread across 5 different roles (3 promotions, 1 transfer and 1 non relevant experience). I had demarcated separately in the online application. Am I need to describe in the same way even in form-80 and form-1221 also or consolidated experience will be sufficient?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My current employment spread across 5 different roles (3 promotions, 1 transfer and 1 non relevant experience). I had demarcated separately in the online application. Am I need to describe in the same way even in form-80 and form-1221 also or consolidated experience will be sufficient?


I had demarcated separately 

All my forms matched each other in all respects 

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi newbienz,

What study material did you use to prepare for PTE-A?

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> What study material did you use to prepare for PTE-A?
> 
> Regards,


I used E2 gold

But I had only 2 days to study so did not use it much

Cheers


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

*Req For Info._EOI-75(SC189)/80(SC190)*

Hi NB,

Request you to please answer a few queries.

EOI submitted, awaiting Invite.

Analyst Programmer (261311)
Original EOI - 25/09/2016 (Points -60 [189] and 65 [190]NSW/VIC)
Updated EOI - 24/05/2018 (Points -75[189] and 80 [190]NSW/VIC)
English Score-(L86 R87 W84 S90)
Age- 31
Offshore

Queries:
1) Based on your personal/consulting experience, how long till I receive an invite under SC189 and SC190 with these points?
2) Do you think it's worth waiting for SC189 in case SC190 happens earlier?
3) Does the fact that my original application was raised around 1.5yrs back play any role in deciding how soon i will be invited?
4) Is there anything that I should keep ready at this point? Maybe, the PCC for Australia as I have worked there for 2 yrs or do you believe I should wait for the CO to ask me for it?
5) For the experience that I am claiming points for, from my previous company I just have the Experience letter and the Statutory declaration. But some forums say we need to attach salary slips too, could you please confirm it. And let's say if the answer is yes, then, if I have 2yrs worth exp from that company do I need to furnish the payslips for those two years? 

Thanks & Best Regards.
Happy Travels


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ksr229 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Request you to please answer a few queries.
> 
> ...


1. I don’t predict invites 
Moreover, I am not a consultant by any stretch of imagination 
I just share my experience with the other members.
You should consult a MARA agent in case of any doubt instead of relying on anyone in the forum including me 

2. If the invite is from the state which is not my first preference, then I would wait

3. NO

4. You can apply for the Australian and Indian PCC asap
Try to submit a complete application which includes the PCCs and medicals

5. I gave payslips, PF statement, Bank statement showing salary credit form 16/26AS amd income tax assessment order for each and every month along with other documents for each and every employment 
You can take your own decision on how many you want to attach


Cheers


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. I don’t predict invites
> Moreover, I am not a consultant by any stretch of imagination
> I just share my experience with the other members.
> You should consult a MARA agent in case of any doubt instead of relying on anyone in the forum including me
> ...


Thanks for a prompt reply, appreciate. This is really helpful.

haveagoodone!


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Honestly speaking i am not able to sleep because of below worry..

Please advise, I have already lodged my 190 visa for NSW. Now for one of my employments of 2.5 years I was in UK for a period of 4 months on Tier 2 company sponsored work permit.

As part of lodgement I have submitted 2 payslips and UK p45 tax return form. That's all I I have with me. Also I am not able to get the bank statement for my short UK stay, Should I be concerned that CO will also ask for UK bank statements?? I have written a letter to the UK bank as thats the only option, god knows whether that would help..

However in my EOI complete 2.5 years is shown as India location, as that was my base location. My offer letter, relieving letter and Reference letter all are signed by India HR. Do you see any issues here??

Indian bank statement and Tax form have already been submitted.
Are these things going to cause any issues?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> Honestly speaking i am not able to sleep because of below worry..
> 
> Please advise, I have already lodged my 190 visa for NSW. Now for one of my employments of 2.5 years I was in UK for a period of 4 months on Tier 2 company sponsored work permit.
> 
> ...


Do not worry too much, you have submitted what you have.
P45 is equivalent of Form 16 and should be sufficient (I have friends who told me they only submitted Form 16 for employment proof).

However if you try harder, you should be able to retrieve your bank statements.
Also i am not sure if UK government can issue you NI contribution statement or something similar which will add to your documentation. 

Employment proof is not like all or nothing, CO should be convinced that you were working and paid during the tenure. P45, in my opinion, should suffice.
2 payslips for 4 months period is sufficient.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Honestly speaking i am not able to sleep because of below worry..
> 
> Please advise, I have already lodged my 190 visa for NSW. Now for one of my employments of 2.5 years I was in UK for a period of 4 months on Tier 2 company sponsored work permit.
> 
> ...



There is no use worrying on things on which you have no control

You have attached the maximum evidence that you could and are trying for the balance sincerely 

You have submitted a reference letter which is a big plus point for you

So relax

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ajay_ghale said:


> Do not worry too much, you have submitted what you have.
> P45 is equivalent of Form 16 and should be sufficient (I have friends who told me they only submitted Form 16 for employment proof).
> 
> However if you try harder, you should be able to retrieve your bank statements.
> ...


Same here. I only have P45 form and I dont have address proof as well for UK. All I know is the NI number and the house address which I have disclosed in Form 80 & 1221.

I reached out to HSBC customer care but they are unable to retrieve my details since my security check is failing. My PCC for UK is done.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

If your security check has passed, in all probability they could have arranged your bank statements.
I managed to retrieve 10 years old bank statement with HSBC india.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ajay_ghale said:


> If your security check has passed, in all probability they could have arranged your bank statements.
> I managed to retrieve 10 years old bank statement with HSBC india.


I couldn't remember my phone banking code. That's where problem is and debit card number my card I threw the card away. My ignorance

Now they have asked me to go to the hsbc branch in Poland and then asked me to make a call to retrieve the details. They have aksed me to carry passport along. Let me see how it works out next week


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ajay_ghale said:


> If your security check has passed, in all probability they could have arranged your bank statements.
> I managed to retrieve 10 years old bank statement with HSBC india.


Now they have asked me to go to the hsbc branch in Poland and then asked me to make a call to retrieve the details. They have aksed me to carry passport along. Let me see how it works out next week


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Hi NB..If after getting invited on a 189 EOI I noticed an issue with the EOI that couy create mismatch with documental proof and I don't want to take that risk..then can I create a new EOI right now and apply for visa after getting invited with the new EOIor I need to wait for existing EOI to expire then create the new EOI.. As per my understanding there is no restriction on creating a new EOI and leave my existing EOI as it is that will expire automatically after 2 months


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

I have total of 14+ years of experience and all is relevant as assessed by ACS. ACS has deducted 6 years as my graduation was non IT, hence I get 8+ in experience.
When submitting documents to CO, do I have to submit employment proof for all 14 years or only last 10 years such as salary slips and bank statements as I do not have salary slips from my first job.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy1085 said:


> Hi NB..If after getting invited on a 189 EOI I noticed an issue with the EOI that couy create mismatch with documental proof and I don't want to take that risk..then can I create a new EOI right now and apply for visa after getting invited with the new EOIor I need to wait for existing EOI to expire then create the new EOI.. As per my understanding there is no restriction on creating a new EOI and leave my existing EOI as it is that will expire automatically after 2 months


If I were in your shoes, I would wait for the current invite to expire and then edit the EOI to reflect my correct experience 

Creating a new EOI while already holding an invite would be morally and ethically wrong even if legally allowed ( not sure)

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I have total of 14+ years of experience and all is relevant as assessed by ACS. ACS has deducted 6 years as my graduation was non IT, hence I get 8+ in experience.
> When submitting documents to CO, do I have to submit employment proof for all 14 years or only last 10 years such as salary slips and bank statements as I do not have salary slips from my first job.


What you do not have, you cannot submit

Try to give the maximum evidence you can provide
If yet some documents are missing, you can’t help it
As you have not claimed points for this period, maybe the CO will not be too inquisitive 

I made no distinction in documents between the periods I claimed points for and did not claim for

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Can you please share why there has been no invitations sent out recently by RDA FSC? I had applied on Feb 19,2018 but still I have not received any update more than 3 months now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tolleoband (May 25, 2018)

Non-ict qualification with B.Com is it considered a degree or diploma for PR points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Can you please share why there has been no invitations sent out recently by RDA FSC? I had applied on Feb 19,2018 but still I have not received any update more than 3 months now.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tolleoband said:


> Non-ict qualification with B.Com is it considered a degree or diploma for PR points?


No idea

Cheers


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

newbienz, hi

1. may i know when should we attach our documents for visa 189? because submit and pay or after? 

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> newbienz, hi
> 
> 1. may i know when should we attach our documents for visa 189? because submit and pay or after?
> 
> thanks


You can start uploading documents only after you have made the payment for the visa fees

Cheers


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

Is declaring "relative" or 'family member" for contact in Australia stand better chance than "friend"?

Does it matter actually?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> Is declaring "relative" or 'family member" for contact in Australia stand better chance than "friend"?
> 
> Does it matter actually?


You have to declare all of them truthfully 

It s not a question of either

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi NB,

I have a question regarding making an entry to Australia after the Grant ( I know it's too early to ask with just an invite alone. But to plan things better)

Question: Is it mandatory for both the primary applicant and dependent to enter Australia before IED to activate visa.

In my case I would like to enter alone and activate the visa if there is a possibility as such. Can dependents come at a later date when we have concrete plans of moving to Australia permanently.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a question regarding making an entry to Australia after the Grant ( I know it's too early to ask with just an invite alone. But to plan things better)
> 
> ...


The IED has to be activated by all applicants and the dependents individually 

They can of course leave and go back to your home country after activating it and then return only after you have settled 

Cheers


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi ,
My friend has got H1 B rejection just before getting invite from NSW, Does he need to mention this rejection while lodging the visa?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, 

Question 1...I have created seperate EOIs for 190 NSW, 190 Victoria and 189. If I get the preinvite for 190, will my EOI for 189 be put on hold? If no, at what point will my EOI for 189 be put on hold?

Question 2... Can I create my HAP ID and complete medicals before any EOI invite? Or should the HAP ID be created only after I get the invite for my EOI? 

Question 3... What date decides IED after grant? Is it the later date between medicals and PCC?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hi ,
> My friend has got H1 B rejection just before getting invite from NSW, Does he need to mention this rejection while lodging the visa?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


If I were in his shoes, I would
Visa rejection is a very serious matter and moreso if it is on health or character grounds

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Question 1...I have created seperate EOIs for 190 NSW, 190 Victoria and 189. If I get the preinvite for 190, will my EOI for 189 be put on hold? If no, at what point will my EOI for 189 be put on hold?
> 
> ...


As you have created separate EOIs for each type , they will be individually put on hold only when you get a final invite in each of them
Your 189 EOI will be put on hold only when you get an invite under 189

2. Most members create their HAP ID and get their medicals done before submitting the application 
That is what I also did

3. Generally the IED date is within the validity of the medicals and PCC, so whichever expires earliest 
But there have been many cases where the grants have been made even on expired PCC and medicals 

If the IED is too short, you can pray for exemption and it has been accepted also in some cases, but it is at the discretion of the CO

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the clarifications. Also, are there any fund requirements/ proof of funds (bank account statement, etc) to be shown after 189 or 190 invitation? Thanks.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

I'm in the process of uploading the docs. Few doubts on the docs.

1. In the checklist given by our agent, no mention of Form 1221. Is the same mandatory?

2. Also, the checklist doesn't mention on the R&R Letter for the Main Applicant. Is the same NOT needed?

3. I'm planning to pay the Visa fee through my Visa Debit card. As per the following info found in Home Affairs, there is a surcharge of 0.98%. Is there any other additional charges like GST etc?
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/...#tab-content-3

Kindly reply. Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ajay_ghale said:


> Do not worry too much, you have submitted what you have.
> P45 is equivalent of Form 16 and should be sufficient (I have friends who told me they only submitted Form 16 for employment proof).
> 
> However if you try harder, you should be able to retrieve your bank statements.
> ...


Hi Ajay/NB,

Finally after guesses , I was able to login to my account and fortunately the internet banking worked. I was in London for the whole of 2015

I downloaded the bank statements for the whole of 2015. 

However , in the account statement it reflects my Indian address and I am unable to update my UK address since the postal code looks no longer valid . Will that be an issue or the bank statements will still hold good for my UK tenure ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Thanks for the clarifications. Also, are there any fund requirements/ proof of funds (bank account statement, etc) to be shown after 189 or 190 invitation? Thanks.


Please see the list of documents to be uploaded for 189 or 190 from the DHA website

The bank statement would be required as evidence for employment and not for funds per se

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I'm in the process of uploading the docs. Few doubts on the docs.
> 
> ...


1. It?s not mandatory 
It?s on the recommended voluntary list of the DHA
But most members prefer to upload it voluntarily 
I also did
You can take your own decision

2. The RNR letter which I presume you mean as reference letter would be a part of the documents submitted for skills assessment 
I had uploaded it

3. As I had paid using an Australian Card, there was not other charge except the 0.98%
However, if you are paying using a foreign currency card, there maybe a currency markup

Keep some margin in hand when making the calculations on how much you may need
There is no GST ..at least a year back

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Ajay/NB,
> 
> Finally after guesses , I was able to login to my account and fortunately the internet banking worked. I was in London for the whole of 2015
> 
> ...


It?s the names, amounts and dates, which are more important

Cheers


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks mate, for the info.



newbienz said:


> Soundmusic said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As you have created separate EOIs for each type , they will be individually put on hold only when you get a final invite in each of them
> Your 189 EOI will be put on hold only when you get an invite under 189
> 
> 2. Most members create their HAP ID and get their medicals done before submitting the application
> ...


What is IED? How is it calculated?
I paid VISA fees on 2nd May - Medicals uploaded on 25th May and PCC will be uploaded on 8th June. 
What is the expiry of PCC and Medicals?
Also, my agent hasnt uploaded my R&R or bank statements - he said we should give minimum documentation and stick to what has been mentioned in the document listing....Hope it helps.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> What is IED? How is it calculated?
> I paid VISA fees on 2nd May - Medicals uploaded on 25th May and PCC will be uploaded on 8th June.
> What is the expiry of PCC and Medicals?
> Also, my agent hasnt uploaded my R&R or bank statements - he said we should give minimum documentation and stick to what has been mentioned in the document listing....Hope it helps.


The pcc and medicals are valid for 1 year since they have been issued
When you have uploaded them is immaterial 
Generally IED is issued within the validity if the pcc and medicals, whichever’s expiring earlier 
But the co has a lot of discretion in the same

I am sure your agent knows what he is doing for documents and that’s why you have appointed him

Cheers


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi NB,

As you said, I'm marking the experience that ACS didn't consider as not relevant. My question is, will they verify, validate or call the companies that are marked not relevant? 

Can I mention only that experience ACS has considered?

Thanks,
Venkat




newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatadiya said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> As you said, I'm marking the experience that ACS didn't consider as not relevant. My question is, will they verify, validate or call the companies that are marked not relevant?
> 
> ...


Probably not
But these are difficult times, so one should be prepared for all eventualities 

Cheers


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Probably not
> But these are difficult times, so one should be prepared for all eventualities
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB.

What are the consequences if I mention only the experience that ACS considered?

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatadiya said:


> Thanks a lot NB.
> 
> What are the consequences if I mention only the experience that ACS considered?
> 
> ...



If you don’t want to follow the rules, you are free to do so

The consequences will be decided by the CO

Cheers


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you don’t want to follow the rules, you are free to do so
> 
> The consequences will be decided by the CO
> 
> Cheers


Great!! I'll follow the rules. Love you man!

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi NB,
Hope you are well.Need one advise. I got CO contact on 31st May for VAC2 and i paid on same day and uploaded the receipt in immi and sent over email replying the gsm.allocated email.
Since then waiting for grant. Our medicals will expire on 30th june and PCCs on 20th june. So, I am thinking to write an email and explain the same and request to expedite the grant process.
What is your advise. Shall I send the email or wait for 28 days but by that time PCC and medicals will expire.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

icycool said:


> Hi NB,
> Hope you are well.Need one advise. I got CO contact on 31st May for VAC2 and i paid on same day and uploaded the receipt in immi and sent over email replying the gsm.allocated email.
> Since then waiting for grant. Our medicals will expire on 30th june and PCCs on 20th june. So, I am thinking to write an email and explain the same and request to expedite the grant process.
> What is your advise. Shall I send the email or wait for 28 days but by that time PCC and medicals will expire.


If I were in your shoes, I would not disturb the CO so soon after making the payment

Anyways, if you get a grant with just a few days IED, it will create more trouble for you

Relax and let the CO tak a decision 

Cheers


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks NB, I am at onshore so IED doesn't apply to me. I just want to save 1500aud which can cost me, if asked to go for medical and PCC.


newbienz said:


> icycool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It is bad news , but it is what it is
> Chances are extremely bleak
> The only silver lining is that it moved for a week instead of 2 days in the round before that
> Let’s see if it can move to 2 weeks in the next round
> ...



Unofficial Skill Select results from 6th June 2018 - Iscah

Results announced on Iscah for 6th June round.

Hopeless now  Shall we go ahead with 190 visa fees payment and docs upload? Expert suggestions please or shall we wait till next round?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Unofficial Skill Select results from 6th June 2018 - Iscah
> 
> Results announced on Iscah for 6th June round.
> 
> Hopeless now  Shall we go ahead with 190 visa fees payment and docs upload? Expert suggestions please or shall we wait till next round?


As I said earlier
Chances extremely bleak
But wait for 1 more round
Miracles do happen

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

icycool said:


> Thanks NB, I am at onshore so IED doesn't apply to me. I just want to save 1500aud which can cost me, if asked to go for medical and PCC.


In that case, send a polite reminder to the CO giving the PCC and medicals expiry dates

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As I said earlier
> Chances extremely bleak
> But wait for 1 more round
> Miracles do happen
> ...


Next round will be expected on 20th June?

We are avoiding uploading documents at the end of June , in case we miss some document and need to arrange it , it might delay the visa submission? Or if we have paid the fees, we are good to upload documents in July too?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Next round will be expected on 20th June?
> 
> We are avoiding uploading documents at the end of June , in case we miss some document and need to arrange it , it might delay the visa submission? Or if we have paid the fees, we are good to upload documents in July too?


Should be 20th June

You can upload documents as long as you wish, but upto 15 days is safe
The change of FY has no bearing and you can continue to upload safely in July also if need be

Cheers


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

Newbienz, 

Should i declare my personal given name (not registered)? 

For example, my registered name is Lee YiHung, and i am given John as my english name but not registered.


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

Also, 

can i handwrite Form 1221 and Form 80? or must it be typed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> Newbienz,
> 
> Should i declare my personal given name (not registered)?
> 
> For example, my registered name is Lee YiHung, and i am given John as my english name but not registered.


You should declare all names that you have been every known by including nicknames

I presume John would qualify under the same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> Also,
> 
> can i handwrite Form 1221 and Form 80? or must it be typed?


You can hand write it, but its much easier to type and take a printout 
The chances of error or wrong interpretation is much less

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

I am currently working as a Manager, Information Security and have 10 years of verifiable experience with an active CISSP certification. However, I have a bachelors degree in Electronics Engineer from a reputed university in India.

Will I need to go for normal skill assessment or RPL through ACS, since my degree is non-ICT? I intend to apply as a ICT security specialist for 189.

My points break up is as follows:

Age: 25

English: 10 IELTS (L8, R8.5, W7.5, S7.5)/ Targeting 20 post PTE-A soon

Experience: 15 (Provided ACS deducts only 2 years)

Qualifications: 15

Partner Skill: 5 (On some OL and competent english)

Total points: 70

My apologies if this has been asked already as I couldn't positively locate it.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> I am currently working as a Manager, Information Security and have 10 years of verifiable experience with an active CISSP certification. However, I have a bachelors degree in Electronics Engineer from a reputed university in India.
> 
> Will I need to go for normal skill assessment or RPL through ACS, since my degree is non-ICT? I intend to apply as a ICT security specialist for 189.
> 
> ...


AFAIK Electronics engineering degree will be considered as ICT minor and 4 years should be deducted
You should not have to go through the RPL route 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

@newbienz can you throw some light on how to write a CDR and what it's about? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> @newbienz can you throw some light on how to write a CDR and what it's about?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Do we need to mention the technical details of the project? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> @newbienz can you throw some light on how to write a CDR and what it's about?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


No idea

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Do we need to mention the technical details of the project?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


No idea

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks

Cheers !


newbienz said:


> AFAIK Electronics engineering degree will be considered as ICT minor and 4 years should be deducted
> You should not have to go through the RPL route
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

Do we need to submit Form 1221 in addition to Form 80?

If so then what do we need to fill in the following feilds since I haven't decided anything about it yet.

1. Intended date of arrival in Australia

2. Stopovers on way to Australia

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do we need to submit Form 1221 in addition to Form 80?
> 
> ...


I filled both the forms and left these fields blank

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Do we need to mention the technical details of the project?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Pm me your email,I will send you some samples


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Thanks


newbienz said:


> I filled both the forms and left these fields blank
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Do we get an email regarding Visa Grant? From whom - DIBP or Skillselect?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Do we get an email regarding Visa Grant? From whom - DIBP or Skillselect?


DIBP or rather DHA as it is now called

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

Did u merge all of the educational qualifications certificates(from Matriculation to Masters) or uploaded them separately? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> AFAIK Electronics engineering degree will be considered as ICT minor and 4 years should be deducted
> You should not have to go through the RPL route
> 
> Cheers


NB,
Will submitting only certified marksheets to prove education suffice for ACS skill assessment. It will need substantial time before I can arrange transcripts as I am currently based outside my home country. Ideally I desire to submit transcripts but I am wondering if submitting mark sheets will save time and effort required to collect them.

Thanks !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> NB,
> Will submitting only certified marksheets to prove education suffice for ACS skill assessment. It will need substantial time before I can arrange transcripts as I am currently based outside my home country. Ideally I desire to submit transcripts but I am wondering if submitting mark sheets will save time and effort required to collect them.
> 
> Thanks !


I submitted the marksheets and faced no problems

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Did u merge all of the educational qualifications certificates(from Matriculation to Masters) or uploaded them separately?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I merged them because I had limited availability of slots for uploading 

Cheers


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

My health status shows this. Does that mean my medicals are through?
Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> My health status shows this. Does that mean my medicals are through?
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


In all probability 
However, the CO Will go through the results when he takes up your case for processing and ask for additional tests in case he as any doubts

The chances of that happening are very rare 

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

can u suggest me with any whats app group for migrants in australia which can help in job search...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*189 visa payment question*

Hi NB,

I am planning to pay visa fees through my sister's account in Australia. I have already done test transfer to see INR reaching her account and getting converted as AUD.

When it is paid for her account for me and my wife will they charge anything additional extra apart from 5505 AUD ( primary and dependent). As of now I am planning to transfer only this amount.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am planning to pay visa fees through my sister's account in Australia. I have already done test transfer to see INR reaching her account and getting converted as AUD.
> 
> ...



If yor are paying from debit card (visa,master), additional .98% will be charged


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

JASN2015 said:


> If yor are paying from debit card (visa,master), additional .98% will be charged


Even from Australia debit card?

0.98% of 5505 right ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> can u suggest me with any whats app group for migrants in australia which can help in job search...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Even from Australia debit card?
> 
> 0.98% of 5505 right ?


That’s correct 
Do recheck the amount
It keeps changing as it is now linked to inflation index

Cheers


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, 

I just lodged my visa. 

I have uploaded my passport and photo under Birth & Age folders, do u think i should upload again in Travel Document? Can i just leave travel document blank? cos the files are repeated. 

Anw, many thanks to your prompt replies and advices. You're the best!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I just lodged my visa.
> 
> ...


I uploaded in both places
The photos are not required at all

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

Do we need to enetr HAP ID starting with HAP12345 or H12345? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do we need to enetr HAP ID starting with HAP12345 or H12345?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Where exactly are you entering it ?

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Thanks,

Figured it out.


newbienz said:


> Where exactly are you entering it ?
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Ni NB,

I'm not yet married. While filling in the SC189 Visa application on immi, do I need to add details of my parents in 'Non-migrating member of the family unit'? Since the relationship to primary applicant feild also has parents in the dropdown.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shayx (May 4, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,
Would like to confirm your statement again.... you are saying that you attached the scanned coloured documents without CTC (certified true copy)and is acceptable ?



newbienz said:


> I just scanned in colour, even the documents which were black and white without any attestation
> 
> I faced no problems
> 
> Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Do we need to include Intermediate(10+2) in addition to Bachelors Degree in Education History? Since it states to input the details about tertiary education. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

shayx said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Would like to confirm your statement again.... you are saying that you attached the scanned coloured documents without CTC (certified true copy)and is acceptable ?


Thats true. No need of uploading Notary Certified copies to DHA/DIBP. Colour scanned copies are accepted.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shayx said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Would like to confirm your statement again.... you are saying that you attached the scanned coloured documents without CTC (certified true copy)and is acceptable ?


That’s correct when submitting application to DHA

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Do we need to include Intermediate(10+2) in addition to Bachelors Degree in Education History? Since it states to input the details about tertiary education.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


10+2 results is not required unless you are using it for functional English as spouse

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Ni NB,
> 
> I'm not yet married. While filling in the SC189 Visa application on immi, do I need to add details of my parents in 'Non-migrating member of the family unit'? Since the relationship to primary applicant feild also has parents in the dropdown.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Only your spouse and children will be added in the application 

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Thanks a lot NB

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Thanks.

Do we need to upload Form-80 in 'Character Evidence of' section (Its being shown in the dropdown) or in 'Others'

Should we upload Form 1221 in other section?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do we need to upload Form-80 in 'Character Evidence of' section (Its being shown in the dropdown) or in 'Others'
> 
> ...


Thre is a specific dropdown for both Form 80 and 1221

Search for them

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

I found it for Form 80 in Character Evidence of Section ,but couldn't find for 1221.


newbienz said:


> Thre is a specific dropdown for both Form 80 and 1221
> 
> Search for them
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> I found it for Form 80 in Character Evidence of Section ,but couldn't find for 1221.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I no longer have access to the drop downs

But that much I can tell you , that it is there, or at least it was till last year
You wil have to search it out

Cheers


----------



## shayx (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for the prompt reply!



vincyf1 said:


> Thats true. No need of uploading Notary Certified copies to DHA/DIBP. Colour scanned copies are accepted.


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Dear All, 

I have submitted my ACS application on 15th May, and status shows "With Assessor". My query is how do we know if they have sent us an email asking something and it gets in spam/junk etc. When they ask us for any query does the status change to "pending response" or something of this sort. Just curious to understand if one misses any email but regularly checks the status at ACS website, would he come to know?
Best, 
Ankur


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application on 15th May, and status shows "With Assessor". My query is how do we know if they have sent us an email asking something and it gets in spam/junk etc. When they ask us for any query does the status change to "pending response" or something of this sort. Just curious to understand if one misses any email but regularly checks the status at ACS website, would he come to know?
> Best,
> Ankur


The status will show “upload documents”

Cheers


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, 

For visa lodgement under "Non migrating family members", I have filled in details for my parents and siblings and their names appear in the attach document column. 

However, the thing is they do not depend on me financially. 

My questions are
1. Do i need to upload their documents such as form 1221 and identity documents ? 

2. Should i fill in Form 1023? And write under" information which was incorrect" that they are not my dependant, etc. Will this cause confusion to the CO? 

Any idea on the appropriate statement that i should write? 

Many thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> For visa lodgement under "Non migrating family members", I have filled in details for my parents and siblings and their names appear in the attach document column.
> 
> ...


I did not give the details of non migrating family members , as you get no advantage and are asked to get health and PCC for them also, as has happened in your case

Some members who did that accidentally, got their names deleted by filing form 1023


You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I did not give the details of non migrating family members , as you get no advantage and are asked to get health and PCC for them also, as has happened in your case
> 
> Some members who did that accidentally, got their names deleted by filing form 1023
> 
> ...


So by filing in Form 1023, i will no longer need to care about the non-migrating members? And i am safe with that? 

Also, any idea what should i write in Form 1023? 

Is this statement ok? " I wish to delete my non migrating family members which were filed. Their names are xxxx, xxxx and xxxx. The reason is because they do not depend on my financially" ? 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> So by filing in Form 1023, i will no longer need to care about the non-migrating members? And i am safe with that?
> 
> Also, any idea what should i write in Form 1023?
> 
> ...


No idea

Use your own logic

Cheers


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

*Sc190*

HI NB,

While submitting EOI for SC189 and 190, I have choose an option "ÄNY" for state sponsorship. 

Do I have to submit application again separately for each state in the respective state websites? 

Thanks,
Venkatdiya


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatadiya said:


> HI NB,
> 
> While submitting EOI for SC189 and 190, I have choose an option "ÄNY" for state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Most members prefer to submit separate EOIs for 189 and each state under 190

It gives you a lot of freedom to choose in future

But , if you want you can choose in one EOI only all the states and 189

Some state accept applications for sponsorship directly also.
You will have to check each state individually for your eligibility 

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Invite received. ACS query*

Hi NB,

I renewed my ACS in Feb 2018. Originally it was filed in Feb 2016.

When I renewed it I submitted new R&R letter alone since I am with same company and same designation since old ACS. However I am not in India I am on deputation in Poland.

In my ACS I have disclosed my client names and their nationality alone but forgot to include the timelines of locations where I worked outside India. But client names with nationality (UK and Poland) are mentioned clearly.

Now in the preparation of documents I have got PCC from UK Poland. Tax documents from UK Poland and also I have payslips which confirms I have received salary here.

Will it be an issue that I didn't mention exact dates in ACS assessment of foreign location and will it cause a problem. I am worried big time now


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I renewed my ACS in Feb 2018. Originally it was filed in Feb 2016.
> 
> ...


I have written such a lengthy article on how I did my assessment and what all precautions I took

You are a active member on the forum and also this thread , and Yet you have not gone through it and taken the precautions .


It all depends on what the ACS assessment and your reference letter shows 
I would also be worried if I were in your shoes


Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> I have written such a lengthy article on how I did my assessment and what all precautions I took
> 
> You are a active member on the forum and also this thread , and Yet you have not gone through it and taken the precautions .
> 
> ...


Yes NB. You are correct. But just went back to see what's the latest payslip I attached for ACS and it is of Poland with currency details as PLN. Now my worry I will have to live with is case officer asking that why didn I mention that exact dates of employment outside India. Not sure how I am going to manage this but have to state that I have mentioned the nationalities in the letter


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Yes NB. You are correct. But just went back to see what's the latest payslip I attached for ACS and it is of Poland with currency details as PLN. Now my worry I will have to live with is case officer asking that why didn I mention that exact dates of employment outside India. Not sure how I am going to manage this but have to state that I have mentioned the nationalities in the letter


Now I am going to attach even the deputation letters issues by TCS chennai in my case as proof. For me base location is always India and its the deputation location that changed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi guys I got reply regarding my application today it says it is unsuccessful due to the following reason

The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:



The applicant’s Skill Assessment has not been certified;

The applicant’s resume does not identify any dates of employment.

but I had already attached the certified copy of the acs skill assessment and also mentioned the date of employment in my resume. But still they have replied in unsuccessful application this is totally in justice.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi guys I got reply regarding my application today it says it is unsuccessful due to the following reason
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> 
> ...


What is this for SS 190 ?


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> What is this for SS 190 ?


No fsc NSW 489

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi guys I got reply regarding my application today it says it is unsuccessful due to the following reason
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> 
> ...


Please give the complete background when asking a question

Don’t presume that the members remember what you may have posted earlier 

Cheers


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Please give the complete background when asking a question
> 
> Don’t presume that the members remember what you may have posted earlier
> 
> Cheers


Applied for nsw fsc sponsorship for 489 visa subclass as a software engineer 60 points including ss. I just wanted to bring to everyone's notice about my case and could anybody suggest further action.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

I used to study in Australia for 5 years from 2009-2013. 

Should i do Police Check for Australia as well? and should i include in my previous country of residence?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi guys I got reply regarding my application today it says it is unsuccessful due to the following reason
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> 
> ...


Have you done the certification of the skills assessment letter as per the guidelines?

“With regard to the requirement for Certified Copies: PLEASE NOTE: Electronic documents are able to be certified under certain conditions according to the most recent Justice of the Peace Handbook (page 37). RDA FSC does not accept digital certificates.
According to RDA FSC, colour copies are not classified as certified.”

Also I do not know how prominently you have mentioned your employment details especially dates in your resume
Have you filled the employment details in Form R ?

You can examine the possibility of appeal , if you are sure that you have been wronged

I have no idea about the process 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> I used to study in Australia for 5 years from 2009-2013.
> 
> Should i do Police Check for Australia as well? and should i include in my previous country of residence?


As I said in my earlier post, please don’t presume that the members are following your posts and are aware of your background 

Please give complete details so that the members can share their experience 

Also make a signature on the forum giving your complete details as most of us have done
It simplifies the process

Cheers


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

HI NB,

Could you please let me know the process to apply for SS NSW and VIC SC190 with a job offer?
Should I have to submit EOI from skillselect for both NSW & VIC, and wait for invite..? or is there any other process for the one's with a job offer? 

Thanks,
Venkatdiya


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you done the certification of the skills assessment letter as per the guidelines?
> 
> “With regard to the requirement for Certified Copies: PLEASE NOTE: Electronic documents are able to be certified under certain conditions according to the most recent Justice of the Peace Handbook (page 37). RDA FSC does not accept digital certificates.
> According to RDA FSC, colour copies are not classified as certified.”
> ...


Whats with the certified copy of skill Assessment ?? should be just plan scanned copies right ? and eitherways, the ACS document is a soft copy from ACS itself.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatadiya said:


> HI NB,
> 
> Could you please let me know the process to apply for SS NSW and VIC SC190 with a job offer?
> Should I have to submit EOI from skillselect for both NSW & VIC, and wait for invite..? or is there any other process for the one's with a job offer?
> ...


NSW you have to apply through EOI only

VIC you can apply directly if your have a confirmed job offer in VIC but they have temporarily closed for new applications 
You will have to wait till they open 
Keep a watch on Live in VIC website 
You can in the meantime submit an application in the EOI also...no harm in that

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> Whats with the certified copy of skill Assessment ?? should be just plan scanned copies right ? and eitherways, the ACS document is a soft copy from ACS itself.


Not as per the instructions given in the website which I have quoted above

You should get a printout and get it certified by the appropriate person and then upload it

You should have gone through the website in details before applying 

Cheers


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you NB.

I've submitted EOI for 189 and 190 for all states.

I'll also submit separate 190 EOI for NSW and VIC today.

Thanks a lot.



newbienz said:


> NSW you have to apply through EOI only
> 
> VIC you can apply directly if your have a confirmed job offer in VIC but they have temporarily closed for new applications
> You will have to wait till they open
> ...


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Have you done the certification of the skills assessment letter as per the guidelines?
> 
> “With regard to the requirement for Certified Copies: PLEASE NOTE: Electronic documents are able to be certified under certain conditions according to the most recent Justice of the Peace Handbook (page 37). RDA FSC does not accept digital certificates.
> According to RDA FSC, colour copies are not classified as certified.”
> ...


Hi NB
As per my earlier message my agent is saying that the possible reason for rejection could be that I called the RDA FSC office twice to check the same of my application due to which they rejected my application. I wonder this could be a justified reason?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi NB
> As per my earlier message my agent is saying that the possible reason for rejection could be that I called the RDA FSC office twice to check the same of my application due to which they rejected my application. I wonder this could be a justified reason?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I really doubt it
The agent seems to be just passing the blame to you

I am sure that he has not completed the documents as per the requirements of the state, from the wordings of the rejection letter

Is the agent based out of India or Australia?

Cheers


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I really doubt it
> The agent seems to be just passing the blame to you
> 
> I am sure that he has not completed the documents as per the requirements of the state, from the wordings of the rejection letter
> ...


I have the email copy of the documents sent to them they are as per their requirements. 
The agent is based in India.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> I have the email copy of the documents sent to them they are as per their requirements.
> The agent is based in India.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Is the ACS assessment certified ?

Cheers


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Is the ACS assessment certified ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes he has attached the certified copy as well as original. And the date if employment has also been mentioned in the resume.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Yes he has attached the certified copy as well as original. And the date if employment has also been mentioned in the resume.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Which agency


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz,
I am already in 457 Visa since 2015 in NSW and have applied for EOI with 65 points and waiting for the invite. Now, If any employer provides employment offer with TSS visa (may be 2 or 4 year visa), and if I moved to TSS visa, will I still be able to continue with my PR (189 or 190 applications) or is there any new restrictions as if someone is in TSS visa that person can not apply for PR till so and so years? Please clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz,
> I am already in 457 Visa since 2015 in NSW and have applied for EOI with 65 points and waiting for the invite. Now, If any employer provides employment offer with TSS visa (may be 2 or 4 year visa), and if I moved to TSS visa, will I still be able to continue with my PR (189 or 190 applications) or is there any new restrictions as if someone is in TSS visa that person can not apply for PR till so and so years? Please clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


I have not given much thought on the TSS visa, so would leave others to comment 

Basically what I know is that you should be on a medium term TSS to be eligible for the PR pathway

So if I were in your shoes I would ensure that I apply only on a medium term TSS visa
And not on a short term TSS visa

Cheers


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi guys I got reply regarding my application today it says it is unsuccessful due to the following reason
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> 
> ...



Is that a visa application or the state approval?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Is that a visa application or the state approval?


State approval

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the quick response. Since TSS is associated with an employer and 189/190 are associated with any individual, why TSS (short term) visa holders can not apply for 189/190. For all other visa holders, there is no such restriction right? Please clarify.


newbienz said:


> I have not given much thought on the TSS visa, so would leave others to comment
> 
> Basically what I know is that you should be on a medium term TSS to be eligible for the PR pathway
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick response. Since TSS is associated with an employer and 189/190 are associated with any individual, why TSS (short term) visa holders can not apply for 189/190. For all other visa holders, there is no such restriction right? Please clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


As I said in my earlier post, I have not spent much time on this issue

I would rather leave it for others to comment
But not too many TSS applicants on the forum I think , so you may be better off asking a MARA agent

But If you are sure that there is no restrictions, go ahead

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks newbienz. I will l check with some MARA agent on this.


newbienz said:


> As I said in my earlier post, I have not spent much time on this issue
> 
> I would rather leave it for others to comment
> But not too many TSS applicants on the forum I think , so you may be better off asking a MARA agent
> ...


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick response. Since TSS is associated with an employer and 189/190 are associated with any individual, why TSS (short term) visa holders can not apply for 189/190. For all other visa holders, there is no such restriction right? Please clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


There is no restriction. You are free to apply for 189/190 while you are on TSS.

There was a provision for employer to sponsor PR (186) if you worked on 457 for two years or more. 
Now that is not applicable to TSS - Short term stream, but is applicable for TSS -Medium term stream after *three years *on TSS Medium term visa.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

luvjd said:


> There is no restriction. You are free to apply for 189/190 while you are on TSS.
> 
> There was a provision for employer to sponsor PR (186) if you worked on 457 for two years or more.
> Now that is not applicable to TSS - Short term stream, but is applicable for TSS -Medium term stream after *three years *on TSS Medium term visa.


Thanks a lot luvjd. Could you please provide me any reference links for this? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot luvjd. Could you please provide me any reference links for this?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


About the 189/190, there is no reference link. 189 and190 visas are skilled-independent visas and can be applied by anyone who meets the eligibility. If there was any restriction, it would have been mentioned on the respective visa page.

And regarding the TSS visa, here you go,

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/457-abolition-replacement

Here is 186..
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/186-


----------



## Snipper (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

Thanks a lot for describing your journey and helping guide other members after that. 

I have also decided to start my journey for Australian PR (although it might be too late now), by taking the first step of getting my documents assessed by ACS. I am planning to apply under 261313.

After reading through your entire post and replies and other posts as well on the forum, i believe i have enough knowledge and confidence to do the application on my own.

I have a few questions/queries and would appreciate if you or any other forum member can help me with:

1. In my 2nd employment (i have 3 in total), i was working for a friend's company which was a startup in Tech field. (We dreamed of making it big one day) He paid me odd amounts as monthly salary and through cash as it was a startup and couldn't afford more. There is no PF or ITR for 2 years of my work at that company. Although the company is closed now, but my friend is ready to provide a reference letter as per ACS requirement. 
Q: Should i have him mention on the reference letter that the salary was paid in cash with salary slips, without PF and that the company is closed since December 2014? Please keep in mind that it was not a registered company and the website and email IDs are not functioning now. Although partnership deed and bank account details might be available.

2. At my current employment, i have been working for 3.5 Yrs plus. HR has refused to give any sort of reference letter saying that its a possible case of Attrition. But my manager has agreed to provide reference letter on ACS format and mention his company email, company landline number and mobile number on the letter for reference check. I have all salary slips, appointment letters, PF, Bank Statement and ITR's for these years.
Q: I believe i can use reference letter from my manager for ACS evaluation purposes. But when i submit this after ITA (thinking ahead ), if the CO reaches out to HR god knows what they will reply. But if the reference letter has my manager's contact details do you think they still might reach out to HR? What are my options here.

Thanks in advance for any reply/help/guidance from members.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the links luvjd..


luvjd said:


> About the 189/190, there is no reference link. 189 and190 visas are skilled-independent visas and can be applied by anyone who meets the eligibility. If there was any restriction, it would have been mentioned on the respective visa page.
> 
> And regarding the TSS visa, here you go,
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Snipper said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Thanks a lot for describing your journey and helping guide other members after that.
> 
> ...


Re: #2 - anecdotally, that shouldn't be an issue. Being transparent and honest with your CO / in your application is most important, so if you flagged that in your application (that HR at your current employment would be hostile re: your migration plans) your CO would find a way to work around it. 

Re: #1 - I'm curious what others have to say here too, but again I would be as honest as possible, would he / you be able to provide information also listed under 'self-employment' evidence here - note this is at the DHA employment verification stage (for ACS I would defer to their guidelines / check with them directly):
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Snipper said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Thanks a lot for describing your journey and helping guide other members after that.
> 
> ...


1. Were you a partner or an employee in the company ?
Even if you were paid in cash, did you deposit the money in the bank during that period ?

2. Will the manager issue a reference letter or SD ?
The reference letter is issued on the company letter head whereas the SD is issued on a stamp paper. Be very sure what you will get and reply


Cheers


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello NB,

Hope you are doing well. 

Under work experience section where we need to upload our bank statement, bank statement-personal field is not given, only bank statement- business field is provided.

Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


Bank statement - business is what I also used

Cheers


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Just 2 question :

1) my visa lodge 20 jan CO contact 24 April and employment verification 22 May.... i dont know what my HR replied... when DIBP approx will contact now ( Just average time from CO or from employment verificatio )


2) i have provided solid proofs of all employment and in suh scenario if there will be negative feedback from HR.. DIBP will consider my proofs or simply they ll give NJL ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Just 2 question :
> 
> 1) my visa lodge 20 jan CO contact 24 April and employment verification 22 May.... i dont know what my HR replied... when DIBP approx will contact now ( Just average time from CO or from employment verificatio )
> 
> ...


1. No one can say with surety

2. Recently a member posted on the forum that his HR became hostile when they came to know that he has applied for PR
They went to the extent of dismissing him from service and refused to answer any queries from the department
Yet he was given grant

So you have to wait for the next action from the CO end
Don’t worry

Cheers


----------



## Snipper (Jun 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Were you a partner or an employee in the company ?
> Even if you were paid in cash, did you deposit the money in the bank during that period ?
> 
> 2. Will the manager issue a reference letter or SD ?
> ...


Thank you for the reply.

1. Initially i was an employee (company owner was my friend and his brother), but after 1 month we signed a new partnership deed and i became a partner. We never hired anyone else as me and my friend were developers. Partnership deed, PAN card, Sales tax number details, Lease line invoice from Airtel and corporate mobile connection invoices are available. Bank account was closed when the company was closed but might still have some sort of document. As per the ACS website for a self employed application one should provide Statement from clients among other documents. I don't have/cannot procure these client statements as we didn't sell anything. We never moved past the design and initial development of the software/API we planned to develop. 
On the money part, i never deposited cash in the account. Although i have a personal bank account from which i made payments (Loan) to the company which were used to purchase servers, laptops and pay bills. In the same account i have a regular entry of INR 15,000 per month deposited via check (Source doesn't reflect on the passbook entry). These entries are present for entire duration of my employment/ownership of this company barring a miss of couple of months in between.


2. My manager is one of the authorized signatory for the company. He can issue the reference letter on company letter head. But at the same time he can also issue an SD. Aim here is to avoid CO contact with HR, if possible. Please suggest which of these will be a stronger document. Also, will it be wise to write on the Reference letter or SD that the HR is hostile or what is alternative way to let CO know that HR is hostile.
Recently one of my colleague couldn't get a H4 dependent visa for US (His wife is on H1) as our HR did not issue a letter (NOC) highlighting his employment at the company which was requested by US embassy. I want to avoid HR for this reason.


----------



## Snipper (Jun 14, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Re: #2 - anecdotally, that shouldn't be an issue. Being transparent and honest with your CO / in your application is most important, so if you flagged that in your application (that HR at your current employment would be hostile re: your migration plans) your CO would find a way to work around it.
> 
> Re: #1 - I'm curious what others have to say here too, but again I would be as honest as possible, would he / you be able to provide information also listed under 'self-employment' evidence here - note this is at the DHA employment verification stage (for ACS I would defer to their guidelines / check with them directly):


Thanks for reply PrettyIsotonic.

2. How would you suggest to let CO know of this? Should i have my manager mention this on the Reference letter to contact him (via company email or company landline) for questions and not HR?

1. I can provide almost all the documents required under self-employment by ACS. The only thing i cannot provide is statement from clients as we never sold anything.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Snipper said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> 1. Initially i was an employee (company owner was my friend and his brother), but after 1 month we signed a new partnership deed and i became a partner. We never hired anyone else as me and my friend were developers. Partnership deed, PAN card, Sales tax number details, Lease line invoice from Airtel and corporate mobile connection invoices are available. Bank account was closed when the company was closed but might still have some sort of document. As per the ACS website for a self employed application one should provide Statement from clients among other documents. I don't have/cannot procure these client statements as we didn't sell anything. We never moved past the design and initial development of the software/API we planned to develop.
> On the money part, i never deposited cash in the account. Although i have a personal bank account from which i made payments (Loan) to the company which were used to purchase servers, laptops and pay bills. In the same account i have a regular entry of INR 15,000 per month deposited via check (Source doesn't reflect on the passbook entry). These entries are present for entire duration of my employment/ownership of this company barring a miss of couple of months in between.
> ...


1. How important is this 2 years experience in your points table ?
Can you afford to not claim points for this experience ?

2. Reference letter has 10 times more weight then a SD
But it is not a guarantee that DHA will not investigate further
Also no one can guarantee that they will only contact the manager signing the SD or reference letter.
They may contact the HR in either circumstances 
You have to be prepared for the eventuality that the HR may be contacted 

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Just 2 question :
> 
> 1) my visa lodge 20 jan CO contact 24 April and employment verification 22 May.... i dont know what my HR replied... when DIBP approx will contact now ( Just average time from CO or from employment verificatio )
> 
> ...


I share the same Lodgement and CO contact date as you. I was granted Visa. See below:

ANZSCO: Civil Engineer (233211)

IELTS: 11-Feb-2017: Overall-8 (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7, S-8)

CDR Filed on: 11-Aug-2017

EA CO Query: 30-Aug-2017

EA CO Query Responded: 28-Sep-2017

EA +ve outcome: 29-Sep-2017

Points SC189/SC190: 65 (Age-25, English-10, Education-15, Exp.-15) / 70 (Age-25, English-10, Education-15, Exp.-15 + State Sponsorship-5)

EOI Filing (189/190): 29-Sep-2017

Pre-invite received from NSW: 20-Oct-2017

Application for NSW Nomination: 30-Oct-2017

NSW Nomination Approval and ITA received: 07-Dec-2017

Visa Lodgement: 20-Jan-2018

PCC: 01-Feb-2018 (Self), 09-Feb-2018 (Wife)

Medical: 08-Feb-2018 (All)

CO query for reference letter from previous and present employer: 24-Apr-2018

CO Query Responded (IP button pressed): 23-May-2018

Grant: 04-Jun-2018 (135 days from Visa Lodgement / 12 Days from providing information to CO) 

IED: 04-Feb-2019

All the best !!!

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> I share the same Lodgement and CO contact date as you. I was granted Visa. See below:
> 
> ANZSCO: Civil Engineer (233211)
> 
> ...


Each case is unique 
Timeline of one case cannot be juxtaposed on another
Immigration applications are not settled on first come first served basis

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Each case is unique
> Timeline of one case cannot be juxtaposed on another
> Immigration applications are not settled on first come first served basis
> 
> Cheers


True....I was just posting my case...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Snipper said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> True....I was just posting my case...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk




Thank you... did EV happened in your case and what are the timelines for EV if happened


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. No one can say with surety
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you and i understand that every case is unique , yet just to have an idea as how much time they take on average frol CO contact or from employment verification...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipper (Jun 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. How important is this 2 years experience in your points table ?
> Can you afford to not claim points for this experience ?
> 
> 2. Reference letter has 10 times more weight then a SD
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

1. It is quite important considering that 261313 are not getting invites below 75 points.
My experience breakdown is as follows:
1st Company - 1 Year and 3 months
2nd company - 2 years
Current company - 3 years and 6 months

By the time i get ACS verification (2-3 months approx.) and submit EOI i will have 7 years experience. Out of this initial 2 years will be not considered for points, so only 5 years of experience will be eligible for points.

My points breakdown is:
Age: 30
English: 20 (considering i get 8 bands)
Employment: 10 (considering i get assessed for 5 years)
Qualification: 15
Total: 75

If i do not claim points for my 2nd employment, i will get 5 points only and will have to consider State sponsorship which i am not very keen to do.

2. I will get the reference letter from manager and have him write his contact details with a hope that they will not reach out to HR. 
Would it be wise to mention HR hostility on reference letter or somewhere in the application (in future)?

Thanks for your help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Snipper said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 1. It is quite important considering that 261313 are not getting invites below 75 points.
> My experience breakdown is as follows:
> ...


1. You should claim points for experience for 2nd employment with an understanding that it may not be accepted by the CO as geniuine and you May face rejection of your application. And other penalties associated with it
The chances are low , but there nevertheless 

2. No sense in writing about hostility of the HR anywhere

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Thank you... did EV happened in your case and what are the timelines for EV if happened
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No EV...neither my previous employer HR didn't got anything from CO nor my present supervisor who gave work reference....

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> No EV...neither my previous employer HR didn't got anything from CO nor my present supervisor who gave work reference....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk




I think this is the difference as in my case EV happened on 22-May


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have not claimed any points for work experience. I have provided stat dec for all my work experiences including the current company i am in (Vetassess considered only my current job as relevent). I have submitted all docs like payslips, form16, appraisal letters etc. How will they do EV for me? Do you think it is better to hint my boss abt it? What if they call the HR?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> I have not claimed any points for work experience. I have provided stat dec for all my work experiences including the current company i am in (Vetassess considered only my current job as relevent). I have submitted all docs like payslips, form16, appraisal letters etc. How will they do EV for me? Do you think it is better to hint my boss abt it? What if they call the HR?


These are uncertain times
EV has gone up dramatically 
Earlier it was the exception, but now it is quite high in percentage wise

As you have not claimed points for experience, the chances of EV are low, but cannot be totally ruled out

You should be prepared for the DHA contacting your manager or HR or even both

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> I think this is the difference as in my case EV happened on 22-May
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok...I was prepared for EV..I had informed my previous employer HR, but not the present company for obvious reasons..my current supervisor though was primed for the EV..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

newbienz said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not claimed any points for work experience. I have provided stat dec for all my work experiences including the current company i am in (Vetassess considered only my current job as relevent). I have submitted all docs like payslips, form16, appraisal letters etc. How will they do EV for me? Do you think it is better to hint my boss abt it? What if they call the HR?
> ...


Thanks a ton


----------



## Snipper (Jun 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. You should claim points for experience for 2nd employment with an understanding that it may not be accepted by the CO as geniuine and you May face rejection of your application. And other penalties associated with it
> The chances are low , but there nevertheless
> 
> 2. No sense in writing about hostility of the HR anywhere
> ...


Thanks NB. I guess i will have to give some more thought towards this and try to get some more paperwork if possible.

Thanks a lot for your guidance.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

newbienz said:


> EV has gone up dramatically
> Earlier it was the exception, but now it is quite high in percentage wise
> 
> You should be prepared for the DHA contacting your manager or HR or even both


In my case I worked for the same company for 20 years. I have a written reference from the owner of the company and a much more extensive one from the Office manager, both on company letterhead. I also have all payslips, tax summaries and bank statements showing salary entries from that company. 

My problem is that if my CO decides to do EV they are not going to get a response from my old manager or HR. They totally ignored the requests from the person verifying my employment during my skills assessment and will do the same again. The reason is that this is a very small company and the HR department consists of just one person, who is the owner's daughter. As the owner was really unhappy when I quit my job to move to Australia he has decided to do everything in his power to make my life difficult. I only got the written reference because he was forced to provide one by law, but I had to request it through a lawyer.

Would the CO contact me if they get no response? Do you have any idea of what they do when this happens?

My employment was in the Netherlands, by the way.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> In my case I worked for the same company for 20 years. I have a written reference from the owner of the company and a much more extensive one from the Office manager, both on company letterhead. I also have all payslips, tax summaries and bank statements showing salary entries from that company.
> 
> My problem is that if my CO decides to do EV they are not going to get a response from my old manager or HR. They totally ignored the requests from the person verifying my employment during my skills assessment and will do the same again. The reason is that this is a very small company and the HR department consists of just one person, who is the owner's daughter. As the owner was really unhappy when I quit my job to move to Australia he has decided to do everything in his power to make my life difficult. I only got the written reference because he was forced to provide one by law, but I had to request it through a lawyer.
> 
> ...


You have a strong case with the evidence that you are providing

Even if the company is hostile, you have evidence to prove the same by way of your lawyers correspondence 

If the CO is unsatisfied with the application in any respect including the hostile HR , you will be issued a Natural justice letter (NJL) and asked to present your side of the evidence which the CO is not satisfied with

Recently another member was granted PR without NJL despite his employers becoming hostile to the extent that they fired him.

If I were in your shoes, I would not be too worried

Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

newbienz said:


> You have a strong case with the evidence that you are providing
> 
> Even if the company is hostile, you have evidence to prove the same by way of your lawyers correspondence
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your reply, Newbienz. I really appreciate it.

Cheers.


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

*189 Next Invitation round*

Hi,

Hopefully next and last invitation round for Visa 189 of this FY will be on 20th June(Wednesday). When will people start getting invitations in their inbox as per trend?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hopefully next and last invitation round for Visa 189 of this FY will be on 20th June(Wednesday). When will people start getting invitations in their inbox as per trend?


All invites are issued within 30 mins
So 7.30pm to 8.00 pm on 19th June IST is the window for getting the invites

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Please suggest


Regarding Visa 190 documents, I have all the payslips for my complete work experience. Do I need to upload bank account statements?


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Thank you and i understand that every case is unique , yet just to have an idea as how much time they take on average frol CO contact or from employment verification...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...




Any rough ideas??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hiii guys...i just wish to tell you that i got a visa grant 190 from vic state on june 14 🎉🎉🎉🎊🎊

I also want to ask whats next should i contact the Australian embassy to stamp the visa or no need?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Regarding Visa 190 documents, I have all the payslips for my complete work experience. Do I need to upload bank account statements?


Yes

It’s a very important third party evidence 
Highlight the salary credit entries 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Any rough ideas??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can keep asking the question 100 times, but there will be no reply
It can be tomorrow or it can take another year
Yesterday a member got grant 16 months after CO contact 

You have to relax

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AA1988 said:


> Hiii guys...i just wish to tell you that i got a visa grant 190 from vic state on june 14 🎉🎉🎉🎊🎊
> 
> I also want to ask whats next should i contact the Australian embassy to stamp the visa or no need?


Congratulations 

Australian Visa is paperless 
No stickers will be put on your passport 

You just need to keep a copy of the grant with you when you travel

Make sure that you activate the IED within its validity 

Cheers


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks a lot newbienz for your reply..can i ask you what IED means? 

Thanks also for your continuous support


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Regarding Visa 190 documents, I have all the payslips for my complete work experience. Do I need to upload bank account statements?



Regarding Visa 190 documents, I have all the payslips for my complete work experience. Do I need to upload bank account statements?

Also, if I have to upload documents for my family too, shall I keep the naming convention as Passport_Name1, Passport_Name2, Passport_Name3 or they will ask me to upload separately for every immigrant and naming convention should be only "Passport"?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AA1988 said:


> Thanks a lot newbienz for your reply..can i ask you what IED means?
> 
> Thanks also for your continuous support


Initial entry date
The visa grant letter will have a date mentioned within which you have to make the first entry

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Regarding Visa 190 documents, I have all the payslips for my complete work experience. Do I need to upload bank account statements?
> 
> Also, if I have to upload documents for my family too, shall I keep the naming convention as Passport_Name1, Passport_Name2, Passport_Name3 or they will ask me to upload separately for every immigrant and naming convention should be only "Passport"?


You cannot upload personal documents of all immigrants under your name

Each person has a separate name section in the Immiaccount 

You have to upload passport etc under their individual names

How you will name them..depends on you

Try to keep it short but effective 
I used 

Passport_Name_Surname for each person and uploaded under their individual heads

Cheers


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can keep asking the question 100 times, but there will be no reply
> It can be tomorrow or it can take another year
> Yesterday a member got grant 16 months after CO contact
> 
> ...




Ooo... i think you were in a hurry and could not foccus on my question.. i clearly mentioned that i know what u r mean... the purpose of my question was just to get an idea where AVERAGE people do get feedback and not 1/few rare cases as an example of 16 months... bcoz here in this forum i r an active member and going through the cases real time... Thanks anyways


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Can some one help me with a guide/booklet of instruction to fill form 80. Please...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

behappy99 said:


> Can some one help me with a guide/booklet of instruction to fill form 80. Please...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No guide available as such

You can ask on the forum if you are stuck on a particular question 

Cheers


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi Newbienz ,

Please suggest me with your expat opinion .

I have completed my ACS on 9th August 2017.At that time my experience was about 4years 10 months considered by ACS (after September 2012 to till date).
and on date 29 sept 2017 it completed 5year as per ACS so my point increased to 10(same organization and same designation).

I was at the same designation (let say A)till April 2018 in same organization. In April I got promoted and my designation changed (let say from A to B),
but till now I am in same organization.My RnR are aslo same, but the experienced latter submitted to ACS was with the old designation 
and for the new designation its difficult for me to get the experienced letter mentioning the RnR.I have only the promotion letter from organization.


So Please help me with the EOI:-

1)should I mention that designation A from sept 2012 to April 2018 (claiming points)as I think ACS is valid for this, and add a new wokr experience
from April 2018 to till date (with out claiming points, as its not affecting my total points)

or

2)should I mention that designation A from sept 2012 to till date (claiming points) but in betwwen my designation changed and ACS was done with old designation .
Is there any problem while submitting 189 Visa ? 



3) I and my wife are residing in Pune (India) now.We have mentioned this as the current address while processing the ACS.
Even in the PTE, we have the same address. We also have a registered house agreement and Joint Bank statement in the same address(Pune, India).
But each of us have different address in our passport . So for PCC should I apply from the current address or should I get it done 
from the respective addresses on passport. I believe getting PCC from the passport address will be easy for us but bit tricky.
So please suggest and help on this 

Please please suggest ..and provide your opinion on this how to proceed.

Regards
Milan Pradhan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ermpradhan said:


> Hi Newbienz ,
> 
> Please suggest me with your expat opinion .
> 
> ...


1. It’s after sep 12 so you can claim points from OCT 12 till mar 18.
Stop this entry here and start a new entry from April 18 and this time mark as non relevant 

What about the period not considered by ACS ?
That has also to be entered and marked as non relevant 

So you should have 3 entries at least in the EOI

Read my starting thread post to check the eligibility for claiming points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date 
If you fulfill all the conditions, then only claim points, if you are a cautious applicant like me

3. PCC can be done from the city you are living in also.
you just need evidence of living there like gas or electricity bill or bank statement
You can choose whichever PSK you want.
It is the certificate that is important, not where it is issued

There are a lot of threads on the forum on how to get the PCC done in India
Just go through them in case you have doubts

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

[/QUOTE]
3) I and my wife are residing in Pune (India) now.We have mentioned this as the current address while processing the ACS.
Even in the PTE, we have the same address. We also have a registered house agreement and Joint Bank statement in the same address(Pune, India).
But each of us have different address in our passport . So for PCC should I apply from the current address or should I get it done 
from the respective addresses on passport. I believe getting PCC from the passport address will be easy for us but bit tricky.
So please suggest and help on this 

Please please suggest ..and provide your opinion on this how to proceed.

Regards
Milan Pradhan[/QUOTE]

Just would like to add to the PCC query: Please apply thru the PSK coming under your present address. Your passport and present address may vary. No big issue. Each PCC applicant should have present address proof in their name.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ermpradhan said:


> Hi Newbienz ,
> 
> Please suggest me with your expat opinion .
> 
> ...


1,2 ~ no idea

3. Mentioning the same current address in your and spouse's PCC will be an added advantage as a evidence of relationship to spouse (living in the same address)


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

3) I and my wife are residing in Pune (India) now.We have mentioned this as the current address while processing the ACS.
Even in the PTE, we have the same address. We also have a registered house agreement and Joint Bank statement in the same address(Pune, India).
But each of us have different address in our passport . So for PCC should I apply from the current address or should I get it done 
from the respective addresses on passport. I believe getting PCC from the passport address will be easy for us but bit tricky.
So please suggest and help on this 

Please please suggest ..and provide your opinion on this how to proceed.

Regards
Milan Pradhan[/QUOTE]

Just would like to add to the PCC query: Please apply thru the PSK coming under your present address. Your passport and present address may vary. No big issue. Each PCC applicant should have present address proof in their name.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

If the passport address is same as your current residence, then you get PCC directly from the RPO at Mundhwa. If the address on passport and address you reside at is not matching, you need to get the clearance from the police. Aadhar card with the current address helps. So they will ask you for passport, aadhar card, your rent agreement/electricity bill etc. If your aadhar is same as your address of residence, it makes it very very easy.


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. It’s after sep 12 so you can claim points from OCT 12 till mar 18.
> Stop this entry here and start a new entry from April 18 and this time mark as non relevant
> 
> What about the period not considered by ACS ?
> ...


Thank you Newbienz ,

Yes , the period not considered by ACS are marked as not relevant .
I will add a new entry from April 18 and will mark as non relevant .Yes after this EOI will have 3 entries.

Thanks once again for your help.

Regards
Milan


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

3) I and my wife are residing in Pune (India) now.We have mentioned this as the current address while processing the ACS.
Even in the PTE, we have the same address. We also have a registered house agreement and Joint Bank statement in the same address(Pune, India).
But each of us have different address in our passport . So for PCC should I apply from the current address or should I get it done 
from the respective addresses on passport. I believe getting PCC from the passport address will be easy for us but bit tricky.
So please suggest and help on this 

Please please suggest ..and provide your opinion on this how to proceed.

Regards
Milan Pradhan[/QUOTE]

Just would like to add to the PCC query: Please apply thru the PSK coming under your present address. Your passport and present address may vary. No big issue. Each PCC applicant should have present address proof in their name.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hi Vkbaghel, 

Thank you for your suggestion. I am hoping for the best .

Regards
Milan


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> 1,2 ~ no idea
> 
> 3. Mentioning the same current address in your and spouse's PCC will be an added advantage as a evidence of relationship to spouse (living in the same address)


Thank you for your response .

Regards
Milan


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> 3) I and my wife are residing in Pune (India) now.We have mentioned this as the current address while processing the ACS.
> Even in the PTE, we have the same address. We also have a registered house agreement and Joint Bank statement in the same address(Pune, India).
> But each of us have different address in our passport . So for PCC should I apply from the current address or should I get it done
> from the respective addresses on passport. I believe getting PCC from the passport address will be easy for us but bit tricky.
> ...


Just would like to add to the PCC query: Please apply thru the PSK coming under your present address. Your passport and present address may vary. No big issue. Each PCC applicant should have present address proof in their name.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

If the passport address is same as your current residence, then you get PCC directly from the RPO at Mundhwa. If the address on passport and address you reside at is not matching, you need to get the clearance from the police. Aadhar card with the current address helps. So they will ask you for passport, aadhar card, your rent agreement/electricity bill etc. If your aadhar is same as your address of residence, it makes it very very easy.[/QUOTE]




> Thanks swatee25.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey NB!!
Just read on RDA FSC website that they have suspended applications for software engineer from 18/6/18 till further notice. And they have also raised minimum points to 65. In my case I have already applied for reassessment for due to unsuccessful application reply from them due the their negligence. Applied for software engineer with 65 points. I am really worried now as what are the chances now after waiting for so long what oy options do I have? Please guide

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hey NB!!
> Just read on RDA FSC website that they have suspended applications for software engineer from 18/6/18 till further notice. And they have also raised minimum points to 65. In my case I have already applied for reassessment for due to unsuccessful application reply from them due the their negligence. Applied for software engineer with 65 points. I am really worried now as what are the chances now after waiting for so long what oy options do I have? Please guide
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi,

While preparing for Visa documents, I have a query:

We have filled Form 80 and 1221 on laptop and planning to take a printout , sign it and then scan. 

Shall we take colored printout of both the forms and then scan it after signing it or black n white printout is fine?


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I don’t predict invites
> 
> Cheers


I am not requesting you to predict invites but I want to have information on other options for me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi,
> 
> While preparing for Visa documents, I have a query:
> 
> ...


I took out a printout in B&w , Signed it with a blue pen and then took a coloured scan

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> I am not requesting you to predict invites but I want to have information on other options for me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


No idea 

Sorry 

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi newbinz,

Can anyone plz. confirm the minimum time span for which an individual will have to stay in Australia for 189 visa cat. 

As on my grant letter it is written that :

Length of stay Indefinite from the date of each arrival
Travel Unlimited until 14 April 2023. For travel after
this date, apply for a Resident Return visa:

what does this means.
can I apply for citizenship on the behalf of validation trip.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi newbinz,
> 
> Can anyone plz. confirm the minimum time span for which an individual will have to stay in Australia for 189 visa cat.
> 
> ...


You can Start the clock of 4 years from the date of your validation trip also as long as you do not cross 1 year out of Australia in the past 4 years when you apply for citizenship 

Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can Start the clock of 4 years from the date of your validation trip also as long as you do not cross 1 year out of Australia in the past 4 years when you apply for citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




So if we do validation on say August 1st for 4 days.

And then came out of Australia.

Then permanently moved after 4 months.

Then the clock of 4 yrs actually started on Aug 1st right.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> So if we do validation on say August 1st for 4 days.
> 
> And then came out of Australia.
> 
> ...


That’s correct 
You have to take care that in the next 4 years you do not stay out of Australia for more then 8 months, else you will lose the advantage of these 4 months
This includes the maximum 90 days that you can stay out in the final year

Cheers


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

I am going through an agent for 190 visa application.
Wanted to know if there is anyway for me to download and check the files that the agent uploaded after i import the application.
I know i am being paranoid but still could you please let me know.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Somepeople said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I am going through an agent for 190 visa application.
> Wanted to know if there is anyway for me to download and check the files that the agent uploaded after i import the application.
> I know i am being paranoid but still could you please let me know.


Nope

You can just see the list of the files he has uploaded under various heads

You should have done your due diligence before appointing him, and now that you have, let him do his work

Cheers


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you soo much Newbienz for your help all along. Finally got the grant yesterday. Thanks again for solving all my queries man! 🥂🤞

My timeline:

Eoi lodged (NSW) - 26 Oct 2017 with 65+5 points for 261312
Age(30)+PTE(20)+Edu(15)+SS(5)
Received Nomination - 3 Nov 2017
Nomination/Invitation - 26 Jan 2018
Visa lodge - 1 Feb 2018
Co contact - 8 May 2018 (for PCC which was already attached in the application)
Responded to CO - 8 May 2018
Grant - 18 June 2018

All the best to everyone who is waiting. 

Cheers 🥂
Piyush


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Thank you soo much Newbienz for your help all along. Finally got the grant yesterday. Thanks again for solving all my queries man! &#55358;&#56642;&#55358;&#56606;
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

I just share my experience 
It’s upon the member to decide to follow it or not
Glad that you chose to 



Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi. I think last invitation round for Visa 189 is closed now. Since we didn't receive 189 invite , can we proceed with submitting visa 190 fees now. No more 189 invites right ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi. I think last invitation round for Visa 189 is closed now. Since we didn't receive 189 invite , can we proceed with submitting visa 190 fees now. No more 189 invites right ?


In this current FY no more rounds

Don’t remember your particular details

Cheers


----------



## Praveensahu04 (Jun 8, 2018)

Just needed some help. I am self-employed.
It would be great if you could share the letter templates or formats for the following:-

1) Self Declaration
2) CA/Legal/Accountant Letter
3) Client Reference Letter

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Praveensahu04 said:


> Just needed some help. I am self-employed.
> It would be great if you could share the letter templates or formats for the following:-
> 
> 1) Self Declaration
> ...


What is your Anzsco code ?

Give the details of the business you are engaged in

Cheers


----------



## Praveensahu04 (Jun 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> What is your Anzsco code ?
> 
> Give the details of the business you are engaged in
> 
> Cheers


ACS... Software Engineer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Praveensahu04 said:


> ACS... Software Engineer


It would be better if you read the full post carefully and reply

Cheers


----------



## Praveensahu04 (Jun 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It would be better if you read the full post carefully and reply
> 
> Cheers


I am into software business. IT Services.
I run an IT company. 

I made certain assumptions it seems. Since you were also in IT field. Sorry for that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Praveensahu04 said:


> I am into software business. IT Services.
> I run an IT company.
> 
> I made certain assumptions it seems. Since you were also in IT field. Sorry for that.


You are busy solving other member problems
I am sure you don’t need any help
The cryptic replies that you give are beyond me

I am sure some other members will help you out, in case you need help

I am out

Cheers


----------



## Praveensahu04 (Jun 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are busy solving other member problems
> I am sure you don’t need any help
> The cryptic replies that you give are beyond me
> 
> ...


I am busy solving other member problems?
Cryptic reply. Not sure what are you talking about?

I pinged you for these formats. You asked me to post on this thread. Now I am replying back to your query. What is the confusion here. Not really sure which line or what post bothered you.

By the way, why can't I help others with the knowledge I have. May be I am not clear with some things, but I do have pointers for other things which I am clear about.

Who said that I can't help others if I am seeking help from others!
Quite confusing your message here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Praveensahu04 said:


> I am busy solving other member problems?
> Cryptic reply. Not sure what are you talking about?
> 
> I pinged you for these formats. You asked me to post on this thread. Now I am replying back to your query. What is the confusion here. Not really sure which line or what post bothered you.
> ...


I have specifically requested members not to PM me, and yet you have chosen to PM me
If it was very urgent matter, I would have understood, but for a routine matter sending me a PM is beyond me

Never mind that

After that, the replies that you are giving are so short. Do you expect the members to keep asking you the questions for more details
Do you actually think someone can share their experience with the information you have provided till now which will be useful for you ?

At least I cannot, But I am sure some other members will help you out with the information you have chosen to provide

Cheers


----------



## Praveensahu04 (Jun 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I have specifically requested members not to PM me, and yet you have chosen to PM me
> If it was very urgent matter, I would have understood, but for a routine matter sending me a PM is beyond me
> 
> Never mind that
> ...


Apologies for the PM. I seriously didn't see your signature.
I think there is a setting which allows you to block people from sending PM to you. Would be helpful.

No worries, I have already reached out to a few in other threads. Thanks for your time!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Praveensahu04 said:


> Just needed some help. I am self-employed.
> It would be great if you could share the letter templates or formats for the following:-
> 
> 1) Self Declaration
> ...


Shot in the dark but here's my 2 cents, were you thinking of something similar? 

1 - check out the last question on the FAQ here: https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...FjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw3L3pv1QlkmO8iM6QZrn9J7

2 - just a one pager confirming the name (and any relevant business registration numbers or ID) and nature of your business on official letterhead should do it I reckon 

3 - as many client reference letters that specifically mention services you rendered with reference to the relevant bits and bobs of the relevant ANZSCO code, with details you would expect like start / contract growth / end dates / $$ charged


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Need one quick help.
while filling/submitting the VISA 190 application on immi account.
we have mistakenly selected "NO" for Overseas employment in nominated skilled occupation work experience. 
and after submitting, I realized that it should be "YES"

Would there be any bad impacts of this. or nothing to worry.
Please guide , how to correct this or convey this to DIBP team.
Please help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need one quick help.
> while filling/submitting the VISA 190 application on immi account.
> ...


It’s a wrong information and can impact your processing 

You should immediately file a form 1023 giving the details of the wrong answer and correct answer
Do it asap


Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s a wrong information and can impact your processing
> 
> You should immediately file a form 1023 giving the details of the wrong answer and correct answer
> Do it asap
> ...


Thanks. Under My applications section when I check my application, there is an option "Update Us". When I click that, I asks different options,if I want to update Name, passport or Notification of incorrect answer(s).

Notification of incorrect answer(s) also contains a form online to provide the details of the question which is answered incorrectly. 

Can we fill that too and Form 1023 - Notification of changes in circumstances.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks. Under My applications section when I check my application, there is an option "Update Us". When I click that, I asks different options,if I want to update Name, passport or Notification of incorrect answer(s).
> 
> Notification of incorrect answer(s) also contains a form online to provide the details of the question which is answered incorrectly.
> 
> Can we fill that too and Form 1023 - Notification of changes in circumstances.


You can use whatever method you like
Not sure but if one should use both 

I preferred using Form 1023 as it has a paper trail showing when you uploaded it

BTW form 1023 is not change in circumstances 
Form 1022 is change in circumstances 

Do not use the wrong form. You have to be careful
You have to use form 1023..it’s for incorrect answers

Cheers


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Dear Newbienz,

Thank you so much for your help and answers.

We got our grants yesterday.

Once again, many many thanks. May God bless you all the time!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and answers.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can use whatever method you like
> Not sure but if one should use both
> 
> I preferred using Form 1023 as it has a paper trail showing when you uploaded it
> ...


Thanks we will do both online and form 1023. 

I have one more query:

My partner's Passport details which we entered in EOI has been changed now because the passport got expired. While filling Visa 190 application form, we have now entered new passport details which vary from those at the time of ACS/PTE-A/EOI. 

Form 1022 is for any update in Visa application form and Form 929 is Change of address and/or passport details (but there is no section where we can mention that this was the passport at the time of EOI and this is the passport number at the time of Visa application)?

Shall we fill any of the forms or are we good to go? Please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks we will do both online and form 1023.
> 
> I have one more query:
> 
> ...


Updation of passport details is best done through the update us button on Immiaccount 

It’s not an issue worth losing sleep over
It can be done in minutes even after the grant is done

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Updation of passport details is best done through the update us button on Immiaccount
> 
> It’s not an issue worth losing sleep over
> It can be done in minutes even after the grant is done
> ...



Thanks for sharing the useful information.
The passport update link on IMMI is not working and suggesting for 929 form to fill:

An error has occurred
The applicant will be unable to notify the department of changes using this form. The changes can be submitted using paper form 929 which is available from the department's website. See: Change of address and/or passport

your suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks for sharing the useful information.
> The passport update link on IMMI is not working and suggesting for 929 form to fill:
> 
> An error has occurred
> ...


If I were in your shoes I would not submit a paper form 929
If 929 can be uploaded online, then asap

I would wait for the website to start working or update the passport details after the grant

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes I would not submit a paper form 929
> If 929 can be uploaded online, then asap
> 
> I would wait for the website to start working or update the passport details after the grant
> ...


Ok lets wait for website to start working.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Ok lets wait for website to start working.


Just noticed
You have already entered the new passport number for your partner in Immiaccount 

So what are you wanting to update ?
You don’t have to give any explanation on why an old number is appearing in skills assessment or EOI.
Change of passport is a routine affair

Cheers


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, Me and my spouse have given our 10th std certificate as DOB proof. We do not have birth certificates. Will this be an issue? I see that the CO has asked for birth certificates in some cases. We have not had a CO contact yet. How do we deal with it if we get contacted for the same?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Hi, Me and my spouse have given our 10th std certificate as DOB proof. We do not have birth certificates. Will this be an issue? I see that the CO has asked for birth certificates in some cases. We have not had a CO contact yet. How do we deal with it if we get contacted for the same?


Birth certificate is the most desirable evidence
If you have exhausted all avenues for getting the same, then you will have to live with it
In case the CO asks you specifically to submit the same, You can explain to the CO why you can’t get the birth certificate and instead offer him other evidence like Ration Card, Aadhaar etc.
Hopefully he will accept it

Cheers


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

Hello Members,

I need some urgent advice. Thanks in advance for response.

I am working on my ACS-RPL document, I want to attach some training certificates on the document . Will Google Drive link work for the assessors or should I put snapshots of the certificates on the document itself?

Many Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Partha_Aus said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I need some urgent advice. Thanks in advance for response.
> 
> ...


ACS will not open any outside link
You have to upload all documents directly in the format asked by them

Do not try to innovate

Cheers


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> ACS will not open any outside link
> You have to upload all documents directly in the format asked by them
> 
> Do not try to innovate
> ...


Thanks Newbienz, for your prompt response. 
Regards,


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi NB!
what other options do we have in my case as a software engineer occupation as it has been suspended by NSW FSC for 489 visa with 55+10 points. What can be expected in July as the new year begins?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi NB!
> what other options do we have in my case as a software engineer occupation as it has been suspended by NSW FSC for 489 visa with 55+10 points. What can be expected in July as the new year begins?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


No idea

Cheers


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi All,

Need your advice !!!

I read some of the post and all are suggesting to endorse spouse name in each other passport.
I am planning to go for the PCC and medical. In our passport spouse name is not endorse.we have 
completed the ASC, PTE and EOI submitted with the current passport.My wife passport will expire
on October 2019 and In our passsport both have different address.


1) we are planning to go for PCC with the currnet address as we have GAS Bill,Joint Bank account and Joint 
resister house agreement and our merriage crtificte is there.So is there any problem if we will continue with out
endorse spouse name in our passports and the validity(expire on october 2019) of my wife passwport will effect on our visa grant.

As we want to avoid the renewal of the passport and again updating the same to CO while processing.Post grant with 
in the suitable time frame we will renew it.


2) As I know that the earlier PCC will effect my EID, but I am ok with that , As I am planning to just validate 
my PR by entering the OZ with in the EID and fly back to India. Later on I will plan to move again.So is that
fine by Just visiting for 3 to 4 days to OZ to validate the PR ?

Thank a lot in advance for your kind suggestion.

Regards
Milan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ermpradhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your advice !!!
> 
> ...


1. It is the PCC which is important.
Which PSK issued it is irrelevant 
Use the PSK which is easiest for you

It helps in having spouse name in each other’s passport as additional proof of geniuine marriage 
Other then that there is no advantage as such especially in Australia 
Remember reading that some PSK insist on it when applying for PCC, but not sure

Passport numbers can be changed at any point of time in minutes during processing or even after grant 
So don’t lose sleep over that

2. No problem

Cheers


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. It is the PCC which is important.
> Which PSK issued it is irrelevant
> Use the PSK which is easiest for you
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Thank you .. 

Regards
Milan


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,

Me and hubby are in process of collating documents for ACS assessment. I have the following doubts.

1. He will be completing 11yrs of work experience by Sept 2018. So as per ACS guidelines 6yrs will be deducted for skill eligibility suitability criteria. So only remaining 5yrs will be considered for points. Hence should we wait until Sept 2018 to submit our ACS application or can we submit as soon as we are ready.

2. We are of the understanding - we need to upload either scanned copies of originals for any document or certified photocopies of the same - correct me If I am wrong.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and hubby are in process of collating documents for ACS assessment. I have the following doubts.
> 
> ...


1. There is a 2 month delay in processing by ACS 
So by the time you get your documents ready and submit and get the results, it will be September 
So plan to submit asap

2. Only certified photocopies are accepted by ACS 
Only scans are not acceptable 
The process is given very clearly in their website 
Follow to the letter and don’t innovate or presume 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,
I heard that from July the number of invitations per round will be increased to 1000. Is this true? Waiting in queue since Feb with 65 points for 261313.

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Need some help!

Ive worked in small companies but my husband (primary applicant) has not claimed points on my work experience. 

When filling form80 i need to mention my work experiences? because anyway NO points claimed for this experiences and companies are small n closed now.

If i have to mention should ive to produce/upload documents like pay slips and experience/relieving letter? I dont have them.

What i should be writing in the in question number 19, part f, employment??

Question no 19 and 20 looks seriously scary to me. Every small gap in timeline needs to be explained? What should i write the reason if im not working?

261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190), 25-05-2018 - ITA(190)| 30-05-2018 - Replied to ITA| 12-06-2018. - Invite received NSW


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi,
> I heard that from July the number of invitations per round will be increased to 1000. Is this true? Waiting in queue since Feb with 65 points for 261313.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


It’s clutching at straws 

Till the waiting period of 189 comes down to 3 months, I doubt that the invites per round will go above 300

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

behappy99 said:


> Need some help!
> 
> Ive worked in small companies but my husband (primary applicant) has not claimed points on my work experience.
> 
> ...


There is nothing to worry, if no points have been claimed against your experience 

You need not explain anything for not working
During that period just mention that you were unemployed and your husband supported you 

Give all the details truthfully 
It does not matter if the companies are closed
They just want to know your background from a security angle

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Can we can provide statutory declaration for engineers Australia if employer isn't willing to provide 5 main job duties for skills assessment 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> bmstudybmstudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 For waiting periods to come down , isn’t clearing the backlogs by increasing the no. of invites a viable option?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Can we can provide statutory declaration for engineers Australia if employer isn't willing to provide 5 main job duties for skills assessment
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


No idea about Engineers Australia 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> For waiting periods to come down , isn’t clearing the backlogs by increasing the no. of invites a viable option?


I don’t understand the logic whereby increasing the number of pending workload will lower the waiting period

The more the invites pending, the longer it will take to clear them, assuming that the rate of clearance remains the same 
It’s not rocket science to conclude the same

The waiting period will only go down when you clear more cases then the number of new invites you are sending out 

There is no hope that the number of grants being issued per month will increase dramatically as the manpower is being gradually reduced and the scrutiny increased
So,if at all it will only go down even further in the days to come 

The only workable option left is to restrict the invites, which I think is being practiced by the department to achieve the target of only 3 months processing time desired by the honourable minister

One More uncertainty in the equation is the NZ stream
They need no invite and are free to apply in any numbers at any point of time
Their processing is also added in the 189 stream and adds to the backlog

So at least I don’t see any silver lining in the cloud, whereby the department can increase the number of invites substantially 

Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Pnarang3 said:
> 
> 
> > For waiting periods to come down , isn’t clearing the backlogs by increasing the no. of invites a viable option?
> ...


 Correct. I took the word backlog as no. of people waiting from say 7-8 months. I got your point now


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Dear NB,

The HAP ID was generated for me, my wife and kid today.
We have also fixed an appointment with the Hospital next week for the medicals.
However, when I clicked on "View Health Assessment" of my kid, it is giving the following status and message:

"EXAMINATIONS IN PROGRESS"
"A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."


But for me and my wife, the status is showing as "EXAMINATIONS REQUIRED"

Can you pls reply what is the issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> The HAP ID was generated for me, my wife and kid today.
> We have also fixed an appointment with the Hospital next week for the medicals.
> ...



Must be some technical glitch

Once you have completed the health examination and the results have been uploaded, check the message

Have you already paid the visa fees ?

Cheers


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks Guys for your help. Got my grant today.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

icycool said:


> Thanks Guys for your help. Got my grant today.


Congrats !


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

icycool said:


> Thanks Guys for your help. Got my grant today.


congrats bro...good luck


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks NB for the revert. Must be some technical glitch. I will wait for the Medicals to be over. 
The Visa fee is already paid.



newbienz said:


> Soundmusic said:
> 
> 
> > Dear NB,
> ...


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi experts, 
We missed to fill details about ‘Previous countries of residence’ while filling application for 189 for a 1 month period when the secondary applicant was in India. Please note this detail is for secondary applicant and the primary applicant is not claiming any points for secondary applicant.
We are currently in Australia.
We have already paid the visa fees and submitted all the relevant docs from my side. 
Please let me know how can we provide/update this info now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Hi experts,
> We missed to fill details about ‘Previous countries of residence’ while filling application for 189 for a 1 month period when the secondary applicant was in India. Please note this detail is for secondary applicant and the primary applicant is not claiming any points for secondary applicant.
> We are currently in Australia.
> We have already paid the visa fees and submitted all the relevant docs from my side.
> Please let me know how can we provide/update this info now?


You can file a form 1023 giving the details of the wrong and correct answer

Upload the same under the documents of the secondary applicant 

No harm done

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Can someone please advise me here?

1) I have submitted my EOI on April 13, 2018 for 189 VISA in the group code 261313 with 75 points. I am hoping I will get my invite in the next 2-3 months. I'm not claiming points for my spouse (as you can tell from my signature), does my wife still need to prove her functional english?

2) We have a 3 year old daughter, do we have to get my daughter to prove some basic english communication skills?

I know this was not mentioned anywhere - I am probably getting cold feet too close to the invite. So I would like to confirm. Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Can someone please advise me here?
> 
> 1) I have submitted my EOI on April 13, 2018 for 189 VISA in the group code 261313 with 75 points. I am hoping I will get my invite in the next 2-3 months. I'm not claiming points for my spouse (as you can tell from my signature), does my wife still need to prove her functional english?
> 
> ...


1. YES
2. NO

There are umpteen number of ways to fulfill the requirements other then an English test
Choose the one easiest for her



Cheers


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

Hello Members, 
Sorry I might be asking a very weird query, but pardon me for this.

Do any one know a good Notary in Navi-Mumbai, who can notarize all bunch of documents and probably have good history of notarizing visa related documents.

PM me or respond me here. Many-many thanks in advance.

regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Partha_Aus said:


> Hello Members,
> Sorry I might be asking a very weird query, but pardon me for this.
> 
> Do any one know a good Notary in Navi-Mumbai, who can notarize all bunch of documents and probably have good history of notarizing visa related documents.
> ...


Just go to the nearest notary you can find in the yellow pages or outside the court

There is nothing good or bad about notaries

It’s all standard process 

Cheers


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Just go to the nearest notary you can find in the yellow pages or outside the court
> 
> There is nothing good or bad about notaries
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for your response.. That's totally make sense..  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you NB 🙂


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, I have a positive assessment from ACS for software engineer code. I have submitted my EOI and waiting for an invite. Now, If I move to a job role of project manager from software engineer, will it affect my EOI (or visa grant in the future) ? Do I have to make any updates to my EOI after the job role change? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, I have a positive assessment from ACS for software engineer code. I have submitted my EOI and waiting for an invite. Now, If I move to a job role of project manager from software engineer, will it affect my EOI (or visa grant in the future) ? Do I have to make any updates to my EOI after the job role change? Thanks.


If I were in your shoes, I would not claim points for experience beyond the date I get promoted
I would close the current job entry and start a new entry and mark that as non relevant in the EOI

If you want to claim points for experience after the promotion, then you should get yourself reassessed with the new RnR as the project manager

So look at your experience points table and decide

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for your response. Few followup questions on this. 

1. I already have maximum points for work experience. So I do not plan to claim points for the new job role. However, will the change in job role be viewed negatively for visa grants? In other words, due to my job role change, can the case officer reject my visa grant for software engineer or request me to submit a new EOI for project manager role?

2. Will updating the new job role entry in EOI update my DOE?

3. What should I do if my change of job role happens after EOI invite but before visa grant? Should I be informing the case officer about this?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Thanks for your response. Few followup questions on this.
> 
> 1. I already have maximum points for work experience. So I do not plan to claim points for the new job role. However, will the change in job role be viewed negatively for visa grants? In other words, due to my job role change, can the case officer reject my visa grant for software engineer or request me to submit a new EOI for project manager role?
> 
> ...


1. The CO will assess your application based on the information till you are invited
As long as you do not claim points for experience after promotion, you should not be worried 

2. As there is no change in points the date of effect will not change

3. File a form 1022 and inform the CO of your new designation and contact details

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. YES
> 2. NO
> 
> There are umpteen number of ways to fulfill the requirements other then an English test
> ...


If she had her education in English. Just get a letter from her university.

Refer Detailed information on : https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...etent-english-family-members-18-or-older.aspx


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi 

We submitted Visa 190 application by paying the fees and uploading the dcouments on 20th June 2018. The status in immiaccount was changed from "submitted" to "Received" on that day. 

Today status in skillselect EOI is updated to "Lodged" and "Apply Visa" but is also disappeared from the EOI home page. 

Also I received a message in correspondence that your EOI has been suspended on 25th June'2018 as you have lodged a visa application.

Just wanted to get experts views if this is the normal process and everything is fine as of now. 

Also share the different status which can be updated after "Lodged" status?

Another query is my EOI will be expired on 20th July 2018. will it be accessible after that ?


----------



## userAdm*n (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi ,

I plan to make the move with my family to Melbourne by next year.
My wifes Indian driving license has my name i.e Husbands name instead of Fathers name.
*Will this be an issue when we try to convert it to Australian license ?*

Its a license issued in Bangalore and has the format :

Name: Jane Doe
W/o : John Doe
Address : Bangalore address


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi
> 
> We submitted Visa 190 application by paying the fees and uploading the dcouments on 20th June 2018. The status in immiaccount was changed from "submitted" to "Received" on that day.
> 
> ...


Once you have lodged the EOI , the role of Skillselect is over
You needn’t ever open it
Why you need to access your EOI, is beyond me

You just keep checking Immiaccount to see if the CO has asked for any documents which you may have missed in your email

Other then that I don’t think any change in the status really means anything 

My status changed from received to finalised directly if I remember correctly 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

userAdm*n said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I plan to make the move with my family to Melbourne by next year.
> My wifes Indian driving license has my name i.e Husbands name instead of Fathers name.
> ...


The name in the passport should exactly match the name in the driving license for the least hassle
If they are different, then try to get it corrected in Bangalore, before you leave

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

*Indian PCC in Hong Kong*

Hello All, 

I am an Indian national staying in Hong Kong for 2 years. I need to get the PCC for both India and Hong Kong. To get PCC for India while in Hong Kong, I need to go through "Counsel General of India in Hong Kong" but CGI has outsourced services to BLS-international. Now, when I visited BLS-International they are asking for following documents to issue PCC: 

*1.)* Proof that PCC is needed ( For eg in case applying for a different citizenship, we require checklist of the concerned embassy specifying the same)
>> Where can I get this kind of official checklist?

*2.)* Declaration from Home affairs dept that PCC is required (specifying the reason and the date up to which the PCC is required). 
>> How to get declaration from Home Affairs?

I have not yet received an invitation and I am collecting documents beforehand because PCC may take 3-4 weeks to receive. 
If anyone of you have faced similar situation in HK or elsewhere, please help. 

Regards, 
Ankur


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi NB,

I got my grant on June 23rd for 190(NSW). I am very thankful to you and I wonder how I would have finished all my visa processes without your timely suggestions and help. Thanks a lot


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got my grant on June 23rd for 190(NSW). I am very thankful to you and I wonder how I would have finished all my visa processes without your timely suggestions and help. Thanks a lot


Congrats!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> *1.)* Proof that PCC is needed ( For eg in case applying for a different citizenship, we require checklist of the concerned embassy specifying the same)
> >> Where can I get this kind of official checklist?
> 
> *Link Below:
> ...


**My Response inline above.**


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got my grant on June 23rd for 190(NSW). I am very thankful to you and I wonder how I would have finished all my visa processes without your timely suggestions and help. Thanks a lot


NB is God-sent to many of us here. He has helped me a lot too.


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Congrats Rajesh.
Could you please confirm following:
1. For education and employment did you provide the same documents as provided to ACS?
2. In ACS we need to certify/attest the documents, do we need to attest for VISA lodging too?
3. Did you do PCC and Health check before lodging or after?
4. Did you provide the birth certificate if yes, then how did you get it translated? 
5. What did you provide as identity document? does aadhaar card work? 
6. Did you provide PF statements?
Anything you would like to advise the soon to be filing aspirants. 



rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got my grant on June 23rd for 190(NSW). I am very thankful to you and I wonder how I would have finished all my visa processes without your timely suggestions and help. Thanks a lot


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Congrats Rajesh.
> Could you please confirm following:
> 1. For education and employment did you provide the same documents as provided to ACS?
> 2. In ACS we need to certify/attest the documents, do we need to attest for VISA lodging too?
> ...


1)yes
2)For Black and white I got attestation
3)i got all done before filing. I front loaded all docs
4)Yes I provided. I didnt translate as it had both english and native language wordings
5)i gave aadhard card, pan card, passport 
6)yes i provided. I requested all my employers and they immediately gav.

My advice is to do each process clearly and precisely. If incase you lack clarity NB is there to help you but do your homework before posting your questions here as this forum have answers for all types of questions. Front load all docs when you lodge as it may not delay in grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got my grant on June 23rd for 190(NSW). I am very thankful to you and I wonder how I would have finished all my visa processes without your timely suggestions and help. Thanks a lot


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

I can’t help but notice, that Most members who are active on this thread get grants much faster then other members

I don’t know if this is just my feeling or it is actually true

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> NB is God-sent to many of us here. He has helped me a lot too.


It is comments like these which keep me active on the forum despite the brickbats and synchronised attacks that I am subjected to from time to time 

I only share my experience, which is quite extensive as this is my 3rd PR
Immigration rules world over are more or less same

Secondly I don’t cut corners under any circumstances 

Thirdly I provide much more documentation then what is called for., but not unnecessary documents 

To follow it or not, is the individual decision of the members and I am glad that now a days quite a few choose to follow it and get benefitted 


Cheers


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Hi NB,

Regarding overseas travel, i have gone on tour for 10 days to 3 different countries last year.
I have mentioned that in form 80.
Do i need to provide evidence for that like stamping in the Passport?
Just wanted to make sure. Thanks for the effort you are putting in to answer our queries.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Somepeople said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Regarding overseas travel, i have gone on tour for 10 days to 3 different countries last year.
> I have mentioned that in form 80.
> ...


Nope

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newbienz said:


> rajesh.prabha10 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


I think it is in no small measure due to your advise and posture of meticulousness. I hadn't heard the terms front loading or direct grant till I floated into this forum. 

I'm currently doing my form 80 - the travel history is a pain to dig out - but I remind myself yours was forty odd pages? I suppose the DHA CO's can see a Stark difference in the quality of apps that exceed their expectations and those that barely scrape by and need further investigation.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got my grant on June 23rd for 190(NSW). I am very thankful to you and I wonder how I would have finished all my visa processes without your timely suggestions and help. Thanks a lot


Congrats buddy


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

*NRI PCC in HK*

Hi NB, could you please respond to below. Have you ever come across this situation. 


ankur_fbd said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am an Indian national staying in Hong Kong for 2 years. I need to get the PCC for both India and Hong Kong. To get PCC for India while in Hong Kong, I need to go through "Counsel General of India in Hong Kong" but CGI has outsourced services to BLS-international. Now, when I visited BLS-International they are asking for following documents to issue PCC:
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi NB, could you please respond to below. Have you ever come across this situation.


The documents checklist is available on the DHA website
You can use the same

I doubt if DHA will issue any letter separately for a PCC in advance
That would be only when the CO asks you.
That would also be just for a PCC, and not any more clarification 

Try to convince the agency with the documents checklist 
If they don’t agree, then you will have to wait for the CO to to ask for the same

Cheers


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello Newbiemz,

Just had this quick question and would appreciate your help.

In last 10 years, I have travelled A LOT internationally and was out of space on form 80 when giving all the entry/exit dates. I thought I filled all details, but after submitting the form I realized that there was this 4 months visit to a country which I forgot to mention. I am assuming this is a common issue for somebody who travelled a lot.

Shall I submit another form 80 as it's not letting me delete the one I already submitted or any other alternative available?

Thanks a lot!
Kevin


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> Hello Newbiemz,
> 
> Just had this quick question and would appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


A document once uploaded cannot be removed or edited or replaced 

You can upload a fresh form Form 80 and name it corrected_Form_80 or something similar so that the CO would understand why there are 2 form 80 and which one you expect him to use 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Sir do u know of any good forums of engineers Australia

Thanks
Rahul


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Sir do u know of any good forums of engineers Australia
> 
> Thanks
> Rahul
> ...


Nope

I am not a member of any forum except expat

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

I mean in expat forum are there any good threads related to CDR and EA?

Sorry if my question is repetitive. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> I mean in expat forum are there any good threads related to CDR and EA?
> 
> Sorry if my question is repetitive.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


There are active EA threads

If you go through the active threads , I am sure you will find one that suits your requirements 



Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi NB, just had a query regarding form 80 and 1221. 
While filling in details of any previous visas held ? 
It asks us to fill in arrival and departure date. I wanted to know if arrival date would be the same as visa grant date ? Also I’ve been on visas in Australia and being onshore while changing visas, what should I put in as departure dates ? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Hi NB, just had a query regarding form 80 and 1221.
> While filling in details of any previous visas held ?
> It asks us to fill in arrival and departure date. I wanted to know if arrival date would be the same as visa grant date ? Also I’ve been on visas in Australia and being onshore while changing visas, what should I put in as departure dates ?
> 
> ...


Arrival and departure date would be actual arrival and departure dates

If you have multiple visas during a single stay, see if you have enough space to give 2 visa details in the same column

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Arrival and departure date would be actual arrival and departure dates
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It just asks me to list various visas held, 
I’ve had 
One tourist 
One student 
One 485 
So what should I put in dates individually in separate columns ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> It just asks me to list various visas held,
> I’ve had
> One tourist
> One student
> ...


The best way would be to put each travel in a separate column

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

How do u maintain 3 PRs' as we need to stay for 2 out of 5 years in order to receive an extension.
Just seeking guidance from ur experience.


newbienz said:


> It is comments like these which keep me active on the forum despite the brickbats and synchronised attacks that I am subjected to from time to time
> 
> I only share my experience, which is quite extensive as this is my 3rd PR
> Immigration rules world over are more or less same
> ...


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> How do u maintain 3 PRs' as we need to stay for 2 out of 5 years in order to receive an extension.
> Just seeking guidance from ur experience.
> ...


Only Australia has this condition 

The other countries don’t have that condition 
Once issued its for life, irrespective of whether you live or not

It’s just a fallback for me


Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It is comments like these which keep me active on the forum despite the brickbats and synchronised attacks that I am subjected to from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually I was interacting with NB from my pte onwards.
Wherever some information is requested from him he tells what ever he knows based on his experience.
I now got 189 invite and filed my application.
Many thanks to you.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Only Australia has this condition
> 
> The other countries don’t have that condition
> Once issued its for life, irrespective of whether you live or not
> ...


Hey NB - My friend has an active PR for AU but she never stayed there. She activated the PR and moved to US. Now she wants to go to AU but only 1.5 yrs remain. How does she mvoe about now? Does she apply for resident visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Hey NB - My friend has an active PR for AU but she never stayed there. She activated the PR and moved to US. Now she wants to go to AU but only 1.5 yrs remain. How does she mvoe about now? Does she apply for resident visa?


As long as the original PR is still valid, she does not need any further visa
She can hop on the next flight and come

The question of RRV or return visa will arise only when she wants to leave Australia after the PR 5 years are over

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Actually I was interacting with NB from my pte onwards.
> Wherever some information is requested from him he tells what ever he knows based on his experience.
> I now got 189 invite and filed my application.
> Many thanks to you.
> ...


Glad to have helped
Feels nice to be appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As long as the original PR is still valid, she does not need any further visa
> She can hop on the next flight and come
> 
> The question of RRV or return visa will arise only when she wants to leave Australia after the PR 5 years are over
> ...


Thanks NB. Informed her and hopefully she goes. I was so upset with her when I saw her wasting her PR. I cursed her !


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

My HR replied to DIBP that refrence letter issued by Manager and not by HR and it should be issued by HR.. In such scenario it will be NJL or DIBP will ask me to submit letter from HR? Any idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> My HR replied to DIBP that refrence letter issued by Manager and not by HR and it should be issued by HR.. In such scenario it will be NJL or DIBP will ask me to submit letter from HR? Any idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you get a letter from HR ?

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Can you get a letter from HR ?
> 
> Cheers


Will DIBP contact HRs from all my previous companies or only current company?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> Will DIBP contact HRs from all my previous companies or only current company?


They will not necessarily contact only HR.
They can contact the person who issued the SD or reference letters, or maybe your boss
One can never be sure

As far as which company, again they may contact one or all

They always keep changing tactics to stay one step ahead of fudged RNR

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> They will not necessarily contact only HR.
> They can contact the person who issued the SD or reference letters, or maybe your boss
> One can never be sure
> 
> ...


why i ask this is because reference letter from my previous companies - i got them from my ex colleagues (for ACS assessment) and HR is not aware of such letters given by my ex-colleagues.


also for current company - i got my reference letter from my current manager (for ACS assessment) and my HR might not be aware of such letter provided by my manager.


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Can you get a letter from HR ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Its complicated and might not possible.. HR person told me we were about to deny but u should be thankful that we did not deny but just said that letter should be issues by HR... whats the possible outcome in this scenario


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> why i ask this is because reference letter from my previous companies - i got them from my ex colleagues (for ACS assessment) and HR is not aware of such letters given by my ex-colleagues.
> 
> 
> also for current company - i got my reference letter from my current manager (for ACS assessment) and my HR might not be aware of such letter provided by my manager.


That’s a risk you have always known when taking the Reference letter 

You can just pray that there is no EV for you and even if done, not to the HR

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Its complicated and might not possible.. HR person told me we were about to deny but u should be thankful that we did not deny but just said that letter should be issues by HR... whats the possible outcome in this scenario
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very hard to say
Recently a somewhat similar case was reported on the forum 

He was issued the grant without any action

Maybe you will also scrape through, but nothing definite

Cheers


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Very hard to say
> 
> Recently a somewhat similar case was reported on the forum
> 
> ...




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> A document once uploaded cannot be removed or edited or replaced
> 
> You can upload a fresh form Form 80 and name it corrected_Form_80 or something similar so that the CO would understand why there are 2 form 80 and which one you expect him to use
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB!

Does one also have to upload scanned copies of these entry/exit stamps or visas of all the countries visited in last 10 years? If yes, then I have too many in that case. On a side note, I am just happy that CO doesn't look at applications for at-least 45 days after lodging as it's been 30 days and I am still finishing up the docs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> Thanks, NB!
> 
> Does one also have to upload scanned copies of these entry/exit stamps or visas of all the countries visited in last 10 years? If yes, then I have too many in that case. On a side note, I am just happy that CO doesn't look at applications for at-least 45 days after lodging as it's been 30 days and I am still finishing up the docs.


I also did not upload the Immigration stamps as they were just too many in my case also

It’s high time you finished uploading the documents 

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi.. Do we need to show any liquid money or personal financial statements when we lodge Visa 190 application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi.. Do we need to show any liquid money or personal financial statements when we lodge Visa 190 application?


Once you are invited, nothing 

These are generally required at the state level for nomination 

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Once you are invited, nothing
> 
> These are generally required at the state level for nomination
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi NB,

What are your thoughts on min points required 65? Is this a positive sign for people with 65 or more points or another nail in the coffin?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> What are your thoughts on min points required 65? Is this a positive sign for people with 65 or more points or another nail in the coffin?


Discussions are on at the below forum post where Newbienz has also opined his views. Do take a look.  

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1453406-bad-news-pass-points-increase-65-a.html


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

Hello Members,

Need urgent information.

Regarding ACS -RPL (261112), I am planning to submit in the week of 14th July as i would complete 10 years job ex. But I got to know that Financial year ends on 30th June. So, if any rules and regulation changes after 30 June what will be impact. I am getting goosebumps. Is it really required to submit for ACS before June 30? 
Have not yet started with step1 :-(

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Partha_Aus said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Need urgent information.
> 
> ...


Rules will change from time to time
Your application will be judged against the rules of the day

Relax.
Heavens are not foing to fall
A few Anzsco codes will be in and some will be out


Cheers


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Partha_Aus said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Need urgent information.
> 
> ...


There is already a major change takink effect from July. Minimum points will be increased from 60 to 65 points which means if you have less than 65 points, you will not be eligible to lodge EOI.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

I was wondering the same. There is conflicting advice on this.
It's not a required document.
I think people online are becoming a bit paranoid, because they hear of one person who received a CO contact that perhaps requested a copy of the visa stamp in that one case.
Then people think they should suddenly start uploading all their visa stamps to avoid a CO contact.
If CO's weren't delaying responding to replies for 3-4 months, there wouldn't be this paranoia.
It could also be contributing to increased delays of processing the visa as now the CO will be required to review a document they would not have originally requested, but now they must do so.



kevin21 said:


> Thanks, NB!
> 
> Does one also have to upload scanned copies of these entry/exit stamps or visas of all the countries visited in last 10 years? If yes, then I have too many in that case. On a side note, I am just happy that CO doesn't look at applications for at-least 45 days after lodging as it's been 30 days and I am still finishing up the docs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> I was wondering the same. There is conflicting advice on this.
> It's not a required document.
> I think people online are becoming a bit paranoid, because they hear of one person who received a CO contact that perhaps requested a copy of the visa stamp in that one case.
> Then people think they should suddenly start uploading all their visa stamps to avoid a CO contact.
> ...


If one starts loading each and every document that a CO has asked some applicant, at some point of time, then the department better increase the number of files allowed per applicant to 500

I presume that there must be some discrepancy in the travel details given by the applicant, and hence the CO must have asked for the Immigration stamps to satisfy himself, in this case

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah, I've even gotten wrapped up in this, and uploaded things just because it's been discussed somewhere, and I'm realizing how ridiculous it is. It's the problem with waiting, you start going crazy thinking there is more you can do to speed things along.

If the processing times went back down to something reasonable (3 months), and COs more quickly responding to responses. Although I'm hoping the crazy posts on here of people not hearing anything back from a CO after 6 months of responding to the first CO request is an anomaly.




newbienz said:


> If one starts loading each and every document that a CO has asked some applicant, at some point of time, then the department better increase the number of files allowed per applicant to 500
> 
> I presume that there must be some discrepancy in the travel details given by the applicant, and hence the CO must have asked for the Immigration stamps to satisfy himself, in this case
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Hi NB,

I need a small clarification, If i apply for visa can i quit my job and take some time off?
I am the primary applicant, and i am claiming points for experience.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> Yeah, I've even gotten wrapped up in this, and uploaded things just because it's been discussed somewhere, and I'm realizing how ridiculous it is. It's the problem with waiting, you start going crazy thinking there is more you can do to speed things along.
> 
> If the processing times went back down to something reasonable (3 months), and COs more quickly responding to responses. Although I'm hoping the crazy posts on here of people not hearing anything back from a CO after 6 months of responding to the first CO request is an anomaly.


internationalcanuck buddy, don't be Judgemental! It's not that somebidy is paranoid, however, an applicant's goal is to avoid CO contact and get a direct grant. Again, this is because nobody wants their PCC and medicals to expire because of delay caused by multiple back and forth with CO. That's it!


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

People are getting paranoid, because one person posts a question on expat forum about a CO request, everyone starts to assume its going to be a request all COs will ask every applicant. 
Imagine now how this bogs down the process as now every CO has to deal with extra documents they didn't even ask for, but now have to review.
Just because a few people have some problems which they mention on expatforum doesn't mean that is a normal problem for every applicant. Perception may not be reality. Obviously the people that have delayed CO responses will take to expatforum to ask questions, the people that have fast CO responses won't be coming to expat forum to say "hey guys CO was amazing and quick!". It's the human nature we are are all optimistic, hence we respond more to negative incidents, because it's more shocking.





kevin21 said:


> internationalcanuck buddy, don't be Judgemental! It's not that somebidy is paranoid, however, an applicant's goal is to avoid CO contact and get a direct grant. Again, this is because nobody wants their PCC and medicals to expire because of delay caused by multiple back and forth with CO. That's it!


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> People are getting paranoid, because one person posts a question on expat forum about a CO request, everyone starts to assume its going to be a request all COs will ask every applicant.
> Imagine now how this bogs down the process as now every CO has to deal with extra documents they didn't even ask for, but now have to review.
> Just because a few people have some problems which they mention on expatforum doesn't mean that is a normal problem for every applicant. Perception may not be reality. Obviously the people that have delayed CO responses will take to expatforum to ask questions, the people that have fast CO responses won't be coming to expat forum to say "hey guys CO was amazing and quick!". It's the human nature we are are all optimistic, hence we respond more to negative incidents, because it's more shocking.


It's not the perception but a bit of reasoning behind it. To begin with, Form 80 & Form 1221 are not mandatory docs, however, still everybody is filling it as DIBP website says "uploading those would speed up the process." Now, unless the CO has access to all the airports, how in the world CO would find out what all countries a candidate needs to get PCC from? So, the onus to provide that data voluntarily relies on the candidate. And just like humans do, candidates can make mistakes too. So, to error on caution, one can assume that uploading entry/exit stamps would help CO to verify.

So, what's paranoid about this again?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kevin21 said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> > People are getting paranoid, because one person posts a question on expat forum about a CO request, everyone starts to assume its going to be a request all COs will ask every applicant.
> ...


Aussie PR will vary in its importance to different people - so thresholds for exceeding the COs expectations will also vary between applicants. My 2 cents is if it is relevant to your situation and will help the CO understand the applicant(s) better, go for it. 

For the record most states have the security apparatus and info sharing arrangements in place to extract ones travel history and then reasonably sketch out where folks have been - but cross checking voluntarily provided info is presumably cheaper - and empowers the Minister to cancel the visa down the line if the applicant hasn't been forthright. 

Imho they just want to see you weren't in the same place at similar times with other known persons of interest already under their surveillance - and if you were, that you have provided a reason. Same reason they ask for elements of our digital footprint too I guess.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Paranoina:

1st example - CO tells one person to upload PCC for a country they spend 11 months in, despite DHA says you need PCC is required for everyone country of 12 month residency. Once posted on expat fourm Every applicant starts uploading PCCs for everyone country they visited for 1 day.
2nd example - CO request for one applicant confirmation of medical, despite being sent to DHA elecontrically - Everyone starts sending medical applicants
3rd example - CO request from one appllicant copy of entry stamp from passport - then everyone on expatforum starts uploading every page of their passport.

Uploading every passport statement still cannot capture everyone entry and exit from a country, since many countries have visa free entry with another country, that would not show up on a passport. Many Canadians and Americans cross the border so often it would not be possible for someone to even record it over 10 years, as one example.




kevin21 said:


> It's not the perception but a bit of reasoning behind it. To begin with, Form 80 & Form 1221 are not mandatory docs, however, still everybody is filling it as DIBP website says "uploading those would speed up the process." Now, unless the CO has access to all the airports, how in the world CO would find out what all countries a candidate needs to get PCC from? So, the onus to provide that data voluntarily relies on the candidate. And just like humans do, candidates can make mistakes too. So, to error on caution, one can assume that uploading entry/exit stamps would help CO to verify.
> 
> So, what's paranoid about this again?


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

On various forums people post about all sorts of questions, not just Form 80 and Form 1221, for additional documents requested by COs at various points.

While its important to provide information relevent to your case, uploading irrevelent information to your case could slow it down if they have not asked for it.

Already people are getting so paranoid about proving their medicals because they read about one CO query, they want to upload taxi receipts to/from their home to the hospital to prove their medical. 

After a certain point, the info you upload becomes junk, while will just delay the application or still raise questions, not speed up your application.



kevin21 said:


> It's not the perception but a bit of reasoning behind it. To begin with, Form 80 & Form 1221 are not mandatory docs, however, still everybody is filling it as DIBP website says "uploading those would speed up the process." Now, unless the CO has access to all the airports, how in the world CO would find out what all countries a candidate needs to get PCC from? So, the onus to provide that data voluntarily relies on the candidate. And just like humans do, candidates can make mistakes too. So, to error on caution, one can assume that uploading entry/exit stamps would help CO to verify.
> 
> So, what's paranoid about this again?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

internationalcanuck said:


> Uploading every passport statement still cannot capture everyone entry and exit from a country, since many countries have visa free entry with another country, that would not show up on a passport. Many Canadians and Americans cross the border so often it would not be possible for someone to even record it over 10 years, as one example.


Oh boy I can empathise here - personally I've resigned to writing a letter stating to the best of my recollection I've travelled multiple times to XYZ countries in K period ranging between Q and T duration but that this may not be entirely accurate if cross checked against my passport.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Oh boy I can empathise here - personally I've resigned to writing a letter stating to the best of my recollection I've travelled multiple times to XYZ countries in K period ranging between Q and T duration but that this may not be entirely accurate if cross checked against my passport.


LOL
Yeah, that's true, sometimes "Less is more"
I agree on sending only required docs as more can delay!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Somepeople said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I need a small clarification, If i apply for visa can i quit my job and take some time off?
> I am the primary applicant, and i am claiming points for experience.


You have to just meet all the points and claims you have made on the date of invite

What you do after that, it’s your choice and has no bearing on the application 

But make sure that you leave the company in good taste, as the department may contact them for verification , and if there is bad blood,they can really screw you up 

Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

AS the number of invites have come down
They processing times also should come down right.
I am hoping to see avg processing times of 3 months
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> AS the number of invites have come down
> They processing times also should come down right.
> I am hoping to see avg processing times of 3 months
> Thanks
> ...


This does not include NZ stream which will be at 10,000 per year 

The numbers of invites through 189 have come down and so have the rate of processing 
Due to Increased number of checks and lower manpower 

The delay in processing is coming down very slowly 

Let’s see if and when they touch 3 months

Cheers


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the input NB appreciate the help




newbienz said:


> You have to just meet all the points and claims you have made on the date of invite
> 
> What you do after that, it’s your choice and has no bearing on the application
> 
> ...


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

In attachments section we have a category "Health, Evidence of", what exactly do we need to submit here. Already i can see in the dashboard that health clearance has been provided for me and my dependents, Do i need to upload the health assessment document again in the attachments section.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> In attachments section we have a category "Health, Evidence of", what exactly do we need to submit here. Already i can see in the dashboard that health clearance has been provided for me and my dependents, Do i need to upload the health assessment document again in the attachments section.


Many members attach the HAP ID printout

In india, the clinic does not give the report to the applicant 
In NZ, they do
So I attached the reports which showed all clear under that section 

When I saw your post I thought you were informing of the grant

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Many members attach the HAP ID printout
> 
> In india, the clinic does not give the report to the applicant
> In NZ, they do
> ...


Thanks for you response NB, To be on safer side let me attach HAP ID printout and Regarding the Grant, I took lot of time to check and documents and upload them, everything looks good to me, but no CO contact yet, looks like people are still waiting from Feb for CO contact/Grant :confused2:


----------



## mangleshbpatel (Apr 17, 2017)

Sksksjsjow


purnamani1 said:


> Thanks for you response NB, To be on safer side let me attach HAP ID printout and Regarding the Grant, I took lot of time to check and documents and upload them, everything looks good to me, but no CO contact yet, looks like people are still waiting from Feb for CO contact/Grant :confused2:


Sent from my D using Tapatalk


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

One quick question-

Do we need to attach the affidavit (other names) to the document wherever discrepancy is there?


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

Hello Members,
Need urgent suggestion,

Education documents and exp letter needs to be notarized (round stamp with all the legal things) or just attested by notary (sign with stamp)??

Thanks

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> One quick question-
> 
> Do we need to attach the affidavit (other names) to the document wherever discrepancy is there?


As long as you have mentioned the other names in the application and the various forms like 80/1221, then it may not be required 

But if you feel safer uploading it, no harm
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Partha_Aus said:


> Hello Members,
> Need urgent suggestion,
> 
> Education documents and exp letter needs to be notarized (round stamp with all the legal things) or just attested by notary (sign with stamp)??
> ...


None are required if scanning in colour
I am presuming you are asking while uploading documents after invite

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Partha_Aus said:


> Hello Members,
> Need urgent suggestion,
> 
> Education documents and exp letter needs to be notarized (round stamp with all the legal things) or just attested by notary (sign with stamp)??
> ...


You just need to get them certified(attested) by approved authorities if you intend to provide it for skills assessment.
[A*document*is a*certified copy*when the original*document*is photocopied or scanned and a person authorised to*certify documents*stamps and signs the*copy, signifying that it is a true*copy*of the original document]


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> You just need to get them certified(attested) by approved authorities if you intend to provide it for skills assessment.
> [A*document*is a*certified copy*when the original*document*is photocopied or scanned and a person authorised to*certify documents*stamps and signs the*copy, signifying that it is a true*copy*of the original document]


Many Thanks Intruder.. For your prompt response!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## vipul_m (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi All,

My wife is applying as self employed.
She has mixed experience of 14+ years as employed with companies and 2+ years as maternity break.
6 years in India as Java developer (She has all the employment reference/affidavits)
1.5 years in US has affidavit
1.5 years maternity break.
5.5 years again employed in India as developer.
Last 2.5 years+ she is running her own company.

Questions:
Is it only the (current 10 years-2 years standard deduction) considered for her even if she submits all the employment reference letters?
If only current 10 years it is just 5 years experience due to maternity break in first 2 years and current 2.5 years as self employed), which reduces 10 points to her.

So she is also collecting self employed documents
This thread is very useful and appreciate for the information by contributors.

Can someone pls respond on the above question?

Collecting Self employed documents are too cumbersome, If she has chances of claiming work experience since start and not only last 10 years, she gets all the points for work experience and can ignore claiming for self employed.


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vipul_m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is applying as self employed.
> She has mixed experience of 14+ years as employed with companies and 2+ years as maternity break.
> ...


What is her education?

Cheers


----------



## vipul_m (Jun 22, 2018)

Software Engineer
Bachelor in IT 4 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vipul_m said:


> Software Engineer
> Bachelor in IT 4 years.


She can get away with 2 years deduction so she probably wouldn’t need to use the last 2.5 years to get 8 years experience 

In future please use the quote button on the post you are answering
It makes understanding the post better

Cheers


----------



## vipul_m (Jun 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> She can get away with 2 years deduction so she probably wouldn’t need to use the last 2.5 years to get 8 years experience
> 
> In future please use the quote button on the post you are answering
> It makes understanding the post better
> ...


Thanks NB.
But Not clear,

Will she be able to claim experience of initial years between 2001 to 2008 or not
Can she leave the current 2.5 years of self employed and do not provide documentation and still claims 8 years.

Also is it negative to not show anything as current 2.5 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vipul_m said:


> Thanks NB.
> But Not clear,
> 
> Will she be able to claim experience of initial years between 2001 to 2008 or not
> ...


They will deduct 4 years from the start of her career I.e. 2001
So she can get points for experience from 2005 onwards
So she gets 8 years in 2013
Now add the maternity leave period of 1.5 years so it comes to mid 2014 

So she can clear the 8 years period without the 2.5 self employed

To be doubly sure, put all the dates in a excel sheet on DDMMYYY basis and check on actual experience comes to 8 years or not after deducting the initial 4 years
Do not round off the dates 
If there is any gaps between employment and the maternity leave, don’t count them

You will have to show the 2.5 years as self employed but as long as you don’t claim points for it you are free and clear

Cheers


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello. Need your advice please. I mistakenly lodged my form 80 without the signature in the last page. Should i just upload a new signed form 80? Or do i need to fill up any correction form? Thanks


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Guys just read on the RDA FSC website the minimum points to apply for all occupations have been set back to 60 instead of 65 stated earlier on 18/6/18 update.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*"INVALID" water mark in ITR tax return document*

Hi NB,

Posting it here since none answered my question in the original thread.

I have collected all the documents required to file 189. While reviewing it I just noticed Income tax ITR document contains "INVALID" water mark in PDF since I filed it past the due date. It has for two years like that and for the rest it looks good.

Is it a problem ? Will it cause any noise or confusion to CO ?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mirage_- said:


> Hello. Need your advice please. I mistakenly lodged my form 80 without the signature in the last page. Should i just upload a new signed form 80? Or do i need to fill up any correction form? Thanks


Upload a fresh Firm 80 duly signed
Name is like Form_80_with_signature so the CO knows which one to use and why there are 2 form 80 in the Section

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Guys just read on the RDA FSC website the minimum points to apply for all occupations have been set back to 60 instead of 65 stated earlier on 18/6/18 update.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


What is your question?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Posting it here since none answered my question in the original thread.
> 
> ...


Replied on another thread

Cheers


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Mirage_- said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. Need your advice please. I mistakenly lodged my form 80 without the signature in the last page. Should i just upload a new signed form 80? Or do i need to fill up any correction form? Thanks
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


HI newbienz,

Would you have knowledge on partner points?

In my case its software engineer and dependant-Naturopath.

They both fall in different skill list.

I read that to claim points skills should fall in same list.

Any information you could guide with?

TIA

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> HI newbienz,
> 
> Would you have knowledge on partner points?
> 
> ...


Please give both Anzsco codes

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Please give both Anzsco codes
> 
> Cheers


Primary: 261313
Dependant: 252213
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> Primary: 261313
> Dependant: 252213
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You cannot claim points under 189

You can claim points under 190

I am sure you are aware of all the rules to be followed before you can claim partner points


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You cannot claim points under 189
> 
> You can claim points under 190
> 
> I am sure you are aware of all the rules to be followed before you can claim partner points


Yes we are applying for 190. Thanks for the confirmation. 
Dependant Skills are assessed and min 50 to be scored in pte.
Are there any other rules?
Please advise. Tia.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> Yes we are applying for 190. Thanks for the confirmation.
> Dependant Skills are assessed and min 50 to be scored in pte.
> Are there any other rules?
> Please advise. Tia.
> ...


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Dear all,

Any idea when will NSW and Victoria will reopen?

Any occupation list for July 2018 -19 is out?



Thanks,


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

At the risk of getting my post deleted again, i am adding a link to my query in another thread (since this thread is more popular). 
(https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/1453086-m2a-advice-migration-path.html)

Please advise.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bindroo (May 27, 2018)

*Need Advice*

Hi All,

Need advice on claiming Partner Skills points and how we can file EOI:

My Profile :

Code - 261112 - Systems Analyst
Age - 25 Points
Edu - 15 Points
Exp - 10 Points
Eng - 10 Points (Not yet given)

Partner Profile :

Code - 261311 - Analyst Programmer
Age - 25 Points
Edu - 15 Points
Exp - 10 Points
Eng - 10 Points (Not yet given)

Queries:

1. Can we claim partner skill points considering we have assessment for different codes?
2. Can we file separate EOI - one where I am primary and My partner as secondary - Two where partner is primary and me secondary?
3. Which code has maximum chances to get picked up?

Regards,


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi friends,

When I submitted the expression in March, I had 8.3 years of overseas experience and 1.7 years of Australia experience in last 10 years. Since I submitted around a few months back, now my Australia experience will increase to 2 years and overseas experience will come down to 7 years and 11 months (in July month for the last 10 years). Do I lose points based on this equation (automatically?)


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes you can claim partner points if you and your partner have different ANZSCO codes.

Yes you can file more than one EOI.

Currently you have 60 points. The minimum has increased to 65 to filen an EOI, but due to your occupations being pro-rata and high competition recently a minimum of 75 points has been required to get an 189 EOI Invite.
If you increased your english test score to get 20points, you'd be a 70 points, in which case you should also put in EOIs for a 190 state sponsorship visa to get an extra 5 points.




bindroo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice on claiming Partner Skills points and how we can file EOI:
> 
> ...


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes you can claim partner points if you and your partner have different ANZSCO codes.
> 
> Yes you can file more than one EOI.
> 
> ...


Can we apply for 190 with 60 points of own and 5 of state sponsor. Total to 65.
Or should we have 65 of our own now excluding state sponsorship points

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

You have 60 points as a single person. + 5 points for partner qualifications = 65 points

apply for 190 SS you get an extra 5 points = 70 points.

You need to make sure you meet the state's individual requirements, each state will have specific work experience, english and financial requirements.



inspi said:


> Can we apply for 190 with 60 points of own and 5 of state sponsor. Total to 65.
> Or should we have 65 of our own now excluding state sponsorship points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bindroo (May 27, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes you can claim partner points if you and your partner have different ANZSCO codes.
> 
> Yes you can file more than one EOI.
> 
> ...


Thanks for quick revert. Do you think with 70 Points we will get it anyways? My wife experience is certified as 7 years 3 months but last 6 months she is not working, my experience is 5 years 5 months as mine was ICT minor degree, so ideally we don't have any chance to upgrade points from 70 to 75, so in this scenario should we keep any hopes on PR in 2018-19 year.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

You have 60 points as an individual
+ 5 points for partner qualifications
increase your english test score to 8.0+IELTS or 79+PTE you will get maximum 20 points.
That increase puts you at 75 points without state sponsorship.





bindroo said:


> Thanks for quick revert. Do you think with 70 Points we will get it anyways? My wife experience is certified as 7 years 3 months but last 6 months she is not working, my experience is 5 years 5 months as mine was ICT minor degree, so ideally we don't have any chance to upgrade points from 70 to 75, so in this scenario should we keep any hopes on PR in 2018-19 year.


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> You have 60 points as a single person. + 5 points for partner qualifications = 65 points
> 
> apply for 190 SS you get an extra 5 points = 70 points.
> 
> You need to make sure you meet the state's individual requirements, each state will have specific work experience, english and financial requirements.


What if the situation is as below.
55 points of self plus 5 points of spouse.
And then apply for 190 SS and get 5 points making total 65.
Is it possible now.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

The Australian government doesn't publish points data for state sponsorship.
Use this informal data, and filter it by your ANZSCO, you can see which states sponsors your ANZSCO code and get an idea of the minimum points:

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190



inspi said:


> What if the situation is as below.
> 55 points of self plus 5 points of spouse.
> And then apply for 190 SS and get 5 points making total 65.
> Is it possible now.
> ...


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> The Australian government doesn't publish points data for state sponsorship.
> Use this informal data, and filter it by your ANZSCO, you can see which states sponsors your ANZSCO code and get an idea of the minimum points:
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


Thanks. I just wanted to know if we can lodge eoi with 60+5 points of SS making it total 65.
Or we should have 65 of own excluding SS points.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Can I file 190 and 489 in the same EOI for a single state? Is it advisable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

For state sponsorship, you can lodge an EOI with 60points w/o state sponsorship, and the nominating state will give you 5 points bringing you to the minimum 65 required.

But in all practicality you should work to raise your points. Being allowed to submit, is not the same as being selected. If people are regularly applying with more points, you will stay at the back of the queue.



inspi said:


> Thanks. I just wanted to know if we can lodge eoi with 60+5 points of SS making it total 65.
> Or we should have 65 of own excluding SS points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Thanks. Yes I agree.


internationalcanuck said:


> For state sponsorship, you can lodge an EOI with 60points w/o state sponsorship, and the nominating state will give you 5 points bringing you to the minimum 65 required.
> 
> But in all practicality you should work to raise your points. Being allowed to submit, is not the same as being selected. If people are regularly applying with more points, you will stay at the back of the queue.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Any idea when will NSW and Victoria will reopen?
> 
> ...


The states take their own sweet time

No one can predict

The list should be out any day now

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The states take their own sweet time
> 
> No one can predict
> 
> ...


Than you for your detailed reply.

Lets see.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bindroo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice on claiming Partner Skills points and how we can file EOI:
> 
> ...


Both are under MLTSSL, so you can both claim partner points against each other

Lodge EOIs under 189 and 190 (if interested) for both
Do not break your head on who will get earlier

I hope you know that you also need competent English score for claiming spouse points

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*HAP ID error while filling application in Immiaccount*

Hi NB,

I am currently filling the 17 page immiaccount in order to pay my fees.

Currently I am blocked at page 4 where it shows the error as per attachment. I filled my HAP ID when asked if medicals were done in the past 12 months and tried proceeding.

Please see the attachment for error.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> When I submitted the expression in March, I had 8.3 years of overseas experience and 1.7 years of Australia experience in last 10 years. Since I submitted around a few months back, now my Australia experience will increase to 2 years and overseas experience will come down to 7 years and 11 months (in July month for the last 10 years). Do I lose points based on this equation (automatically?)


Unfortunately, you will lose points
It may be a few days down the line sometimes, but you will
It will reset your date of effect also to current..so double whammy

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> Can we apply for 190 with 60 points of own and 5 of state sponsor. Total to 65.
> Or should we have 65 of our own now excluding state sponsorship points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


For state sponsorship, your own 60 points are sufficient 

The state 5 points will be added to it, to meet the DHA requirement of 65

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> What if the situation is as below.
> 55 points of self plus 5 points of spouse.
> And then apply for 190 SS and get 5 points making total 65.
> Is it possible now.
> ...


It’s possible

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Can I file 190 and 489 in the same EOI for a single state? Is it advisable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most members file 2 different EOIs

That’s what I would have done 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am currently filling the 17 page immiaccount in order to pay my fees.
> 
> ...


Keep the details column blank
Just give the HAP ID in the next column
See if that does the trick

Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

am0gh said:


> At the risk of getting my post deleted again, i am adding a link to my query in another thread (since this thread is more popular).
> (https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/1453086-m2a-advice-migration-path.html)
> 
> Please advise.
> ...




Did you approach any Mara agent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Isn’t filing two visa categories 190 n 489 in the same EOI shows more commitment towards that state?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Isn’t filing two visa categories 190 n 489 in the same EOI shows more commitment towards that state?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone has their own theories 
Do what you think is best

Cheers


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Everyone has their own theories
> Do what you think is best
> 
> Cheers


Very smooth progress.. wish I have the same way.


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Newbienz, hope you're doing great 🙂
Need little suggestion out of your observation and experience.
I have submitted 190 VISA application on 11-Mar-2018 and uploaded all documents except wife's and new born medicals (born on 25-Apr-2018). A month back I have uploaded required documents for new born addition to application, but till now my application status is 'received'.
I awaiting to complete both their medical at a time, after baby addition. 
Do you think delay in submitting wife's medical will effect my application status and child addition to it?? because it's 110 days by now, no CO assigned.
Thanks


----------



## JBG (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello NB i need suggestion from you. 

I am going to apply for ACS skill assessment but i am little bit confused. I have done BCA (graduation) from MCRPV (MakhanLal chaturvedi University) in 2009 and got job offer in 2010. While doing job i did Msc(CS) in 2011 so I have 2 questions 

1. Will BCA count as major degree or I show my MSc (CS) as well?
2. If both degree assessed as major then from which year my experience will count ?
3. If I dont submit my Msc and if they assessed BCA as minor will they deduct 5 year ?

Do you think I should take a risk to only submit BCA or both please comment


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi Newbienz, hope you're doing great 🙂
> Need little suggestion out of your observation and experience.
> I have submitted 190 VISA application on 11-Mar-2018 and uploaded all documents except wife's and new born medicals (born on 25-Apr-2018). A month back I have uploaded required documents for new born addition to application, but till now my application status is 'received'.
> I awaiting to complete both their medical at a time, after baby addition.
> ...


You have done your part and you have to now wait patiently 
There is nothing more that you can do

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JBG said:


> Hello NB i need suggestion from you.
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS skill assessment but i am little bit confused. I have done BCA (graduation) from MCRPV (MakhanLal chaturvedi University) in 2009 and got job offer in 2010. While doing job i did Msc(CS) in 2011 so I have 2 questions
> 
> ...


Both the courses were for how many years

Did you continue to work during MSC .?

Was your job part time or study ?

Cheers


----------



## swadiarujuta (Jun 27, 2018)

GR8
You submitted Eoi with how many points?


sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi Newbienz, hope you're doing great 🙂
> Need little suggestion out of your observation and experience.
> I have submitted 190 VISA application on 11-Mar-2018 and uploaded all documents except wife's and new born medicals (born on 25-Apr-2018). A month back I have uploaded required documents for new born addition to application, but till now my application status is 'received'.
> I awaiting to complete both their medical at a time, after baby addition.
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBG (Jul 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Both the courses were for how many years
> 
> BCA (3 year) and MSC( 2 year from distance learning not regular)
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## JBG (Jul 1, 2018)

- BCA (3 year) and MSC( 2 year from distance learning not regular)
- Yes I was working during my MSC basically it was with distance education so no need to go collage regular.
- No I was doing full time Job.


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi newbienz 
After 160 days of wait, today I got a CO contact asking for "Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letters on company letterheads", I have given enough proof, looks like I will have to provide more. 

"The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)."

I am sure, the company will be able to provide, period of employment, salary earned etc, but are not obliged to write our main five duties etc on a letter. 

I am looking forward for your guidance here. Do you know any short and crisp format which I can request my companies now. Earlier, I have provided notary attested documents (Not on company letter head) with reference of my colleagues/superiors along with payslips. Looks like that didn't work for me. + I have 4-5 companies to contact now for my reference letters and some of them, I was a contract employee. 

Regards,
Nithin

Time line,
ANZCO: 261112 (System Analyst) 
EOI : 9 September 2017
Invited: 18th January 2018
Date of Lodgement: 23rd January 2018
CO contant: 2nd July 2018
Grant: ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JBG said:


> - BCA (3 year) and MSC( 2 year from distance learning not regular)
> - Yes I was working during my MSC basically it was with distance education so no need to go collage regular.
> - No I was doing full time Job.


I am not sure if distance learning degree is recognised or not by ACS

Drop them an email and ask
Give all details of your course 

They respond very quickly 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi newbienz
> After 160 days of wait, today I got a CO contact asking for "Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letters on company letterheads", I have given enough proof, looks like I will have to provide more.
> 
> "The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> ...


Recently some other members have also got similar letters, but if I remember correctly, in those cases the CO had asked only for the current employment 

The SD was not being accepted by the CO
I do not know what finally happened to those cases

You can try to get the reference letter to the maximum extent possible, and for those that you can’t, you can write to the CO giving the reasons why you couldn’t get them
If possible get a letter from HR that as per company policy, and client confidentiality clauses , RNR cannot be disclosed to 3rd parties 

Hopefully the CO will understand 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a gut feeling that sooner rather then later , the concept of SD will be removed as the self certification was removed a few years back

They want to make it harder and harder to apply 

Cheers


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

*Thanks for your quick reply*



newbienz said:


> I have a gut feeling that sooner rather then later , the concept of SD will be removed as the self certification was removed a few years back
> 
> They want to make it harder and harder to apply
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your quick reply. I am already trying to reach out to my employers as there are a few. The main issue is, i don't have more space now to put more documents. I had already provided 59 out of 60 document spaces.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nithin.raghav said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick reply. I am already trying to reach out to my employers as there are a few. The main issue is, i don't have more space now to put more documents. I had already provided 59 out of 60 document spaces.


Inform the CO of this bottleneck 
He will increase the limit to 70 or so

Cheers


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

* Great news*



newbienz said:


> Inform the CO of this bottleneck
> He will increase the limit to 70 or so
> 
> Cheers


Hey, that is great news. + I have already provided, other documents like superannuation, payslips etc. Do you think i should provide then again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nithin.raghav said:


> Hey, that is great news. + I have already provided, other documents like superannuation, payslips etc. Do you think i should provide then again.


You can make a complete set of all evidence of each employment separately and submit them
One file only for each employment 

Cheers


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

*Thanks*



newbienz said:


> You can make a complete set of all evidence of each employment separately and submit them
> One file only for each employment
> 
> Cheers


Makes sense. Sure. Will do the same.


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Dear NB, All

I received my ACS result today (applied on 15th May), strangely they have deducted 2 years 7 months from my ICT experience. My degree is assessed as ICT major and yet 2 years 7 months are deducted. I find it strange   because I know they deduct 2 years or 4 years. Why they deducted 2 years and 7 months is beyond comprehension for me. I am attaching the assessment snapshot. 

Now, my question is since the assessment was done till May,2018 but I am currently in the same job, does it mean that my experience will still lie in 8years+ range to get max points.








Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Dear NB, All
> 
> I received my ACS result today (applied on 15th May), strangely they have deducted 2 years 7 months from my ICT experience. My degree is assessed as ICT major and yet 2 years 7 months are deducted. I find it strange   because I know they deduct 2 years or 4 years. Why they deducted 2 years and 7 months is beyond comprehension for me. I am attaching the assessment snapshot.
> 
> ...


It may be a typo or maybe not

How many years total experience do you have ?

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

ankur_fbd said:


> Dear NB, All
> 
> I received my ACS result today (applied on 15th May), strangely they have deducted 2 years 7 months from my ICT experience. My degree is assessed as ICT major and yet 2 years 7 months are deducted. I find it strange   because I know they deduct 2 years or 4 years. Why they deducted 2 years and 7 months is beyond comprehension for me. I am attaching the assessment snapshot.
> 
> ...


You are correct about 8+ years of experience to claim maximum points.


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It may be a typo or maybe not
> 
> How many years total experience do you have ?
> 
> Cheers


Starting from October 2007, approx 10 years 7 months... I dropped an email to ACS. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Starting from October 2007, approx 10 years 7 months... I dropped an email to ACS.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


You could have waited for a response

The assessment is correct

They will consider only last 10 years in your case and hence the extra 7 months

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You could have waited for a response
> 
> The assessment is correct
> 
> ...


Thanks NB, in that case how does anyone fulfil 8-10 year bracket? Because always they'll consider last 10 years from current date then always they will give result to be eligible from last 8 years only. Everyone will have at max 8 years only then. Is it so? 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Thanks NB, in that case how does anyone fulfil 8-10 year bracket? Because always they'll consider last 10 years from current date then always they will give result to be eligible from last 8 years only. Everyone will have at max 8 years only then. Is it so?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Nope
You can have 14 years experience, they will deduct in that case 4 years and you will get 10 years

To get 8 years claimable experience is difficult , but a lot of applicants get it

Put all your experience after the allowable date in an excel sheet and see how many years you get
Use exact dates for each employment 

I think you should also be able to get it
Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> You can have 14 years experience, they will deduct in that case 4 years and you will get 10 years
> 
> To get 8 years claimable experience is difficult , but a lot of applicants get it
> ...


Thanks NB. Just filed my EOI with 80 points. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

Quick question for the scenario below:

I have 2 EOI's:

- 489 (Family Sponsored, Victoria) - 85 points
- 189 - 75 points

Scenario 1: What happens if I get invited for both in one round? Is it even possible?

Scenario 2: I get invited for 489 first (I'll obviously wait and apply just before 60 days) and get 189 invitation after 2 weeks. Can i cancel 489 and choose 189?

I obviously prefer 189 but i can use 489 to buy some time (don't mind paying the extra fees)

thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jshah said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Quick question for the scenario below:
> 
> ...


You have 60 days to decide after getting the invite

If you get invited in both, use the 189 and allow the 489 to go waste

If you get 189 first no dilemma
Use it and withdraw the 489

If you get 489 first , then wait for 55 days and then take a decision
By that time your 189 chances should be very clear

Cheers


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi NB,

As per my ACS skill assessment my experience after July 2007 is relevant for 261313.

Here are my job details as assessed by ACS.

Company A - July 2003 to Aug 2007
Company B - Sep 2007 to Sep 2016
Company C - Sep 2016 till date

I am entering all these employments in EOI but will make employment with company A and C irrelevant as I still can claim 9 yrs and also because I have all documents relevant to my employment with B. Will it be any issue during grant process?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> As per my ACS skill assessment my experience after July 2007 is relevant for 261313.
> 
> ...


Nope

But recheck if you get the 15 points
You may not get it using this combination as only last 10 years are considered for points

Cheers


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have 60 days to decide after getting the invite
> 
> If you get invited in both, use the 189 and allow the 489 to go waste
> 
> ...


Simple and concise explanation! 

thanks dude


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> Butbrechck if you get the 15 points
> You may not using this option
> ...




Perfect you saved me a lot of hassle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> But recheck if you get the 15 points
> You may not get it using this combination as only last 10 years are considered for points
> ...




Hmm I see , I guess I still need to use my latest employment then. Anyways thanks for the insight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hmm I see , I guess I still need to use my latest employment then. Anyways thanks for the insight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am updating my EOI right now and even after making my employment with A and C not relevant my points are still same i.e. 75. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulshyam79 said:


> I am updating my EOI right now and even after making my employment with A and C not relevant my points are still same i.e. 75.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




And that’s because from July 2008 to sep 2016 its more than 8 years. I guess I can keep this EOI status till sep but need to include my current employment after Sep 2018.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulshyam79 said:


> And that’s because from July 2008 to sep 2016 its more than 8 years. I guess I can keep this EOI status till sep but need to include my current employment after Sep 2018.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

What's your take on the minimum point threshold being increased to 65? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> What's your take on the minimum point threshold being increased to 65?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


They want young , high English high salary applicants only

Making it more and more difficult for applicants 
The parliament may not lower the intake officially, but the department will see to it that the numbers come down by such measures



Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> They want young , high English high salary applicants only
> 
> Making it more and more difficult for applicants
> The parliament may not lower the intake officially, but the department will see to it that the numbers come down by such measures
> ...


Do u think we can get invited at 65, this year as they were never inviting anyone at 60 they raised the bar to 65, just because they increased the bar doesn't mean every body is going to have higher points, u have any idea of when was the last time they increased the minimum cutoff by 5 point? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Do u think we can get invited at 65, this year as they were never inviting anyone at 60 they raised the bar to 65, just because they increased the bar doesn't mean every body is going to have higher points, u have any idea of when was the last time they increased the minimum cutoff by 5 point?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


It all depends on the number of invites per round

Unless they invite 1000 applicants per round, the chances of 65 getting an invite is non existent 
At 300 invites only per round, even 70 will not get invited, such is the competition in pro rata codes

Let’s see what they come up with in July

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Sir what's your opinion on non pro rata like chemical engineers? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Sir what's your opinion on non pro rata like chemical engineers?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Sorry

I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> Sir what's your opinion on non pro rata like chemical engineers?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


And 190 nomination for the same. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## userAdm*n (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi,

I read that Indian license will be valid in Australia for 6 months after first entry for PR holders.
I have made my first entry last year and will be moving next month to Melbourne which means that the 6 month period is already over.

To get a drivers licence in Melbourne , I am sure I will need to take some driving lessons. 
Can I take the driving lessons even if my Indian license in not valid anymore or is there something I can do before I land in Melbourne.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

userAdm*n said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read that Indian license will be valid in Australia for 6 months after first entry for PR holders.
> I have made my first entry last year and will be moving next month to Melbourne which means that the 6 month period is already over.
> ...


There is nothing you can do before you land in Melbourne 
Just go through the VIC roads website
It’s quite clear

https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers

Just make sure that your indian driving license and your passport have the same spelling to the last dot and you have those new plastic driving licenses instead of the booklets

I think it saves you some time

Cheers


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Did you approach any Mara agent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I haven't. I'm wondering if I should explore that option as well.


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

Hello Folks,
I have doubt regarding my EOI application, my company HR provided me an experience letter with single job title... whereas my Duty Letter which was signed by my immediate manager contains my Job Title trajectory, actual positions in details

1) Company Letter (without R&R):
From: 
To:
Title: Software Team Lead

2) Duty letter (to ACS): (with R&R)
From:
To:
Title: Engineer

From:
To:
Title: Senior Engineer

From:
To:
Title: Team Lead
The body mentions the Domain i.e., Software

I was planning to provide the HR Letter in case I get an invite. Hence, my EOI mentions single Job Title. Can anybody advise if I should update EOI with 3 titles or keep it same as per HR letter? The catch is that my HR letter contains detailed Title "Software Team Lead" but R&R letter contains "Engineer", "Senior Engineer" and "Team Lead" with "Software" in body text.

Appreciate your quick response... updating EOI will get ~10 days backward


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mzk said:


> Hello Folks,
> I have doubt regarding my EOI application, my company HR provided me an experience letter with single job title... whereas my Duty Letter which was signed by my immediate manager contains my Job Title trajectory, actual positions in details
> 
> 1) Company Letter (without R&R):
> ...


I don’t under stand what you mean by duty letter and experience letter

Please tell me if you have got reference letter or statutory declaration

Reference letter is issued on company letter head and gives the complete employment details as well as the RNR

Statutory declaration is given in stamp paper by a manager or team leader

Cheers


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I don’t under stand what you mean by duty letter and experience letter
> 
> Please tell me if you have got reference letter or statutory declaration
> 
> ...


Hello Newbienz,
Thanks for your response, both are reference letters... on company letter head, for ACS, our company HR does not provide R&R, So, I took a letter from my Immediate Manager on company letter head and stamp... 

Immediate Manager letter provided to ACS contains title trajectory and generalized titles...
HR letter contains specialized single latest title, EOI contains Generalized title with dates mentioned in HR letter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mzk said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> Thanks for your response, both are reference letters... on company letter head, for ACS, our company HR does not provide R&R, So, I took a letter from my Immediate Manager on company letter head and stamp...


If the RNR is not provided on the company letter head, then it’s not a reference letter AFAIK

So you neither have a reference letter nor a statutory declaration as far as I can see 

I am unable to comment on your case

I am sure some other member will help you out

Cheers


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

I had submitted EOI for 261111 with 70 points on 15th Feb 2018 (75 inc SS). As per current scenario, chances of getting an invite look bleak. I am also a RPL applicant with 8 years of experience in Data science, didn't get any experience points so I am not getting considered for any State invite.

There has been a new development, my wife has got an admit into a masters course in Melbourne, starting this November, she would get a Subclass 500 visa(valid for 2.5 years) and she would most probably pursue this course.
My question is, would it be wise for me to go on a dependent visa and work there (given the fact that dependent gets unlimited working rights)? 
Even in that case I won't get overseas experience points but If I gain >1 year AUS experience, can I again submit my EOI with 75 points (After ACS reassessment)?


My wife had also submitted EOI with 60 points (261312 PTE 10)

What are your suggestions?


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If the RNR is not provided on the company letter head, then it’s not a reference letter AFAIK
> 
> So you neither have a reference letter nor a statutory declaration as far as I can see
> 
> ...


My R&R (applied to ACS) is on company letter head.. with Job title trajectory Engineer, Senior Engineer and Team lead. HR letter is without R&R but single title, "Software Team Lead" for the full duration from start to end. EOI as of date has "Team Lead" for the whole duration. Shall, I update as per R&R letter or the CO may ignore minor differences?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a4arunav said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I had submitted EOI for 261111 with 70 points on 15th Feb 2018 (75 inc SS). As per current scenario, chances of getting an invite look bleak. I am also a RPL applicant with 8 years of experience in Data science, didn't get any experience points so I am not getting considered for any State invite.
> 
> ...


Getting 5 points with Australian experience is the best course in my opinion
Get yourself reassessed and submit a fresh EOI with 75 points

But not to be a spoilsport, getting a job is not as easy as you think
Just keep that in mind when making the move
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mzk said:


> My R&R (applied to ACS) is on company letter head.. with Job title trajectory Engineer, Senior Engineer and Team lead. HR letter is without R&R but single title, "Software Team Lead" for the full duration from start to end. EOI as of date has "Team Lead" for the whole duration. Shall, I update as per R&R letter or the CO may ignore minor differences?


I cannot understand one bit what you are saying

So it is better I let other members answer you

Cheers


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

Got it. So you suggest moving to Australia, gaining experience and updating the EOI again.... which means there is no escaping from this whole PR route right :| ?? 
My only concern is the short duration of dependent visa. I have read in lot of forums that employers give preference to a PR holder. Do you still suggest to explore this option of dependent visa?

Thanks a lot for your inputs! appreciated!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a4arunav said:


> Got it. So you suggest moving to Australia, gaining experience and updating the EOI again.... which means there is no escaping from this whole PR route right :| ??
> My only concern is the short duration of dependent visa. I have read in lot of forums that employers give preference to a PR holder. Do you still suggest to explore this option of dependent visa?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs! appreciated!


2.5 years is a lot of time.
Plus you can always show them your eligibility for PR

But no idea whether it will actually land a job

Never in my life had to appear for an interview, as such
I was always on the other side of the table

Cheers


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

I agree with you buddy. Just wanted to know get your thoughts my situation.
You like always have been helpful/quick to reply.

Thanks again!




newbienz said:


> 2.5 years is a lot of time.
> Plus you can always show them your eligibility for PR
> 
> But no idea whether it will actually land a job
> ...


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I cannot understand one bit what you are saying
> 
> So it is better I let other members answer you
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
If you don't mind, can you please check below Experience in the EOI is Okay?
Thanks for helping in advance..


Position: Team Lead/Senior Engineer/Engineer
Employer name: XXX
Country: XXX
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): XX/XX/2009
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): XX/XX/2018​


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi NB,

For claiming 5 points for partner, I have the following.

Positive assessment from ACS for qualification and skills under 261313.
PTE scores in all above 50.

Do I need to upload all documents like payslips, employment experience, form 16 , PF statement etc that are applicable to the primary applicant,even for spouse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For claiming 5 points for partner, I have the following.
> 
> ...


As you are claiming spouse points, all these will be required to be uploaded

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Do i need to update EOI?*

My current company is asking me to apply for 400 Visa, which is a short term work permit of 3 months. If i travel on that while waiting for the invite to come, do i have to update the EOI, if i travel? If i do that would it not send my EOI back down the Queue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> My current company is asking me to apply for 400 Visa, which is a short term work permit of 3 months. If i travel on that while waiting for the invite to come, do i have to update the EOI, if i travel? If i do that would it not send my EOI back down the Queue?


You can safely take that visa

Even if you add this experience to your EOI, as the points will not change, your position in the queue will not be affected

In all probability, you will get your invite before you actually travel

Cheers


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

*190 Visa | Spouse Points | MLTSSL & STSOL*

Hello newbienz,

I am getting assessed with ICT 261311 - Analyst Programmer -> MLTSSL 
I am planning to get my wife's profile assessed with ICT 261314 - Software Tester -> STSOL 

Victoria state is currently accepted for the positions ICT 261313 & ICT 261311, Can I claim my spouse points if I am applying for 190 visa. Though our skills are in separate skill list STSOL & MTSSL, our skills belong to ICT.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

centaurarrow said:


> Hello newbienz,
> 
> I am getting assessed with ICT 261311 - Analyst Programmer -> MLTSSL
> I am planning to get my wife's profile assessed with ICT 261314 - Software Tester -> STSOL
> ...


You can claim points under 190
You cannot claim points under 189

Cheers


----------



## mainakbanerjee (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, Here is my two cents on the subject. My brief background - I received PR on April-2018, almost one year after I started the PR journey. You can cut short the time for sure but I did it very sequentially. Professionally, I am a MBA (+mechanical engineer) with 12 years experience in supply chain and marketing departments.
Regarding the PR journey, I had 70 points for the 189 visa. This process did take a lot of investment in terms of time and money (more in terms of time and patience). I didn't seek help of any immigration agent because I didn't see any value in it. Also, I was not in a major hurry. I took time complete the whole process on my own - studied the process and took appropriate steps. I had faced hurdles in almost every steps which took time to overcome or rectify. 
On the expenses front, till date, my expenses tracker for Australia reads 4 lakhs INR (~7900 AUD) - (skill validation (for me), TOEFL (for me), IELTS (for wife) and PR visa fees). I am sure that the major expenses is yet to come - tickets, staying over there for the job hunt etc.
Coming to the expense part, my approach wasn't to evaluate the immediate benefits or cost of the process. Rather I appraoched it as an means of investment. Just like any investment (like buying shares or buying house), even this one has risks and benefits. For me, I consider this as an investment towards a better standard of living, new job market, free children education, free medicare etc. I am sure if this works out, this investment will give good returns. There are risks, for sure, which can only be avoided, mitigated or deferred on a case to case basis.

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mainakbanerjee said:


> Well, Here is my two cents on the subject. My brief background - I received PR on April-2018, almost one year after I started the PR journey. You can cut short the time for sure but I did it very sequentially. Professionally, I am a MBA (+mechanical engineer) with 12 years experience in supply chain and marketing departments.
> Regarding the PR journey, I had 70 points for the 189 visa. This process did take a lot of investment in terms of time and money (more in terms of time and patience). I didn't seek help of any immigration agent because I didn't see any value in it. Also, I was not in a major hurry. I took time complete the whole process on my own - studied the process and took appropriate steps. I had faced hurdles in almost every steps which took time to overcome or rectify.
> On the expenses front, till date, my expenses tracker for Australia reads 4 lakhs INR (~7900 AUD) - (skill validation (for me), TOEFL (for me), IELTS (for wife) and PR visa fees). I am sure that the major expenses is yet to come - tickets, staying over there for the job hunt etc.
> Coming to the expense part, my approach wasn't to evaluate the immediate benefits or cost of the process. Rather I appraoched it as an means of investment. Just like any investment (like buying shares or buying house), even this one has risks and benefits. For me, I consider this as an investment towards a better standard of living, new job market, free children education, free medicare etc. I am sure if this works out, this investment will give good returns. There are risks, for sure, which can only be avoided, mitigated or deferred on a case to case basis.
> ...


The idea behind the thread is not to encourage or discourage anybody 
It’s just to give a clear picture of the end to end expenses which many applicants fail to take into account
Most just total the visa fees skills, assessment and English test charges to arrive at the cost

The post visa expenses are also considerable when you calculate the loss of pay also while you are looking for a job

So if any applicant is not in a financial position to meet the post visa grant expenses, then the entire exercise becomes futile and the initial expenses and hard work of maybe a year all go down the drain 

I could have got my Australian PR several years back, but I did not take it as I saw no reward to the expenses 
I took it only when I was sure that I will be able to recoup what I will be spending 

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi NB, 

I want to know the below. 

I am applying for skill assessment for vetassess occupation insurance broker 222113. 
I have worked in company wherein the department name was changed while I was on tenure with the company. My appointment letter states designation along with department name. In my relieving letter my designation is same but department name is changed, though my duties did not change. Do I have to mention this in reference letter. 

Also have the roles and responsibilities have to exactly match the RNR menioned in occupation. My company is giving letter in their own words though they are not exact same but near about the RNR mentioned in my occupation. 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I want to know the below.
> 
> ...


I have no idea about the VETASSESS process
Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I have no idea about the VETASSESS process
> Cheers


But would you have a general idea of what should be done in this case even if it was some other assessing authority. 

Thanks...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I want to know the below.
> 
> ...


Let me try

No one expects that your RNR will 100% match with the ANzsco code RNR

At least 65% should match, which I am sure it does given your statement

Now about the name change of your department, can you get a specific letter from the company HR or admin department confirming the same ?
If it can be mentioned in the reference letter also, it would be great

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Let me try
> 
> No one expects that your RNR will 100% match with the ANzsco code RNR
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your quick response. 
I see that you are in Melbourne. Its a nice city to live in. 
For my occupation I dont qualify for states like Sydney or Melbourne but as a city I like Melbourne very much I have visited Melbourne. 

You have scored 20 points in PTE that too first attempt. How many days of practice had you done. I have been reading on forums about PTE exam. I need 20 points from English exam to qualify for South Australia if my occupation opens in current year. 

Thanks Again...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Thanks so much for your quick response.
> I see that you are in Melbourne. Its a nice city to live in.
> For my occupation I dont qualify for states like Sydney or Melbourne but as a city I like Melbourne very much I have visited Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Melbourne is a great city


I refrain from advising on PTEA as I just studied for a couple of days and gave the exam
As I have spent nearly a decade now in the western world, I did not face any problems in achieving a near perfect score without any preparation 

There is a very active PTEA thread on the forum which is a gold mine of information 

Go through the same and I am sure you will succeed 

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Melbourne is a great city
> 
> 
> I refrain from advising on PTEA as I just studied for a couple of days and gave the exam
> ...


Thanks so much....


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Does DIBP accept stat dec which is a self declaration? I submitted the same for Vetassess and got a positive assessment. I have provided payslips, offer letter, appraisal letters, form 16 and all possible proof of employment. I have not claimed points for employment.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Could someone please give a sample of Software Engineer resume/CV for 190 VIC nomination?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> Could someone please give a sample of Software Engineer resume/CV for 190 VIC nomination?


Copying or referring to someone else’s CV or resume is a sure way to get rejected for plagiarism 

Make your own and if you still have apprehensions , Engage a professional CV writer in Australia 


The template of what they expect is already given on the website 
Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Melbourne is a great city
> ...


I have 90 in all sections of PTE. I just watched E2 language videos, attended their online webinars for two weeks. I could not study the PTEA book or the CD since there were some issues with my laptop and I did not have time to read. The E2 language videos helped me know how to give the exams, how to read the questions, how to hold the mike etc. All the best.


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> I have 90 in all sections of PTE. I just watched E2 language videos, attended their online webinars for two weeks. I could not study the PTEA book or the CD since there were some issues with my laptop and I did not have time to read. The E2 language videos helped me know how to give the exams, how to read the questions, how to hold the mike etc. All the best.


Thats a great score. All the best for your visa process and grant. 
Thanks so much for your inputs. So you practiced for two weeks i suppose. Were you able to answer all questions on the test day within the time given. I understand time management is very important. Can you give some tips on time management. 

I have decent English, my worry is time management and any sections requiring special attention.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 90 in all sections of PTE. I just watched E2 language videos, attended their online webinars for two weeks. I could not study the PTEA book or the CD since there were some issues with my laptop and I did not have time to read. The E2 language videos helped me know how to give the exams, how to read the questions, how to hold the mike etc. All the best.
> ...


Yes, E2 videos helped me know how to read the sections which have multiple answers. So it saved a lot of time. I am. Not sure if you will believe me, but I completed my exam an hour early. And worried until I got my score with the fear of leaving some section unanswered. Go through the video, concentrate on multiple choice sections. Writing also has a certain way of doing it. Follow that. You will be able to manage your time. There are some sections that allow you to carry your time forward. Know them. Yes I studied with focus for those two weeks. Like solving all the samples on the E2 available for paid members. I attended their webinars for those two weeks. Don't take stress, it's fairly simple.


----------



## Escapist (Jul 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Hi , 

we have filed for our EOI on june 28th 2018 and waiting for ITA . Below are our details , but the issue is - I worked in Amazon for 6months in US and did not show it in my ACS skill assessment for code 26313 - software engineer , but now in the ITA forms 80/1221 we see we are bound to mention it as we have to provide continuous employment dates.

The reason we did not chose to show is I worked as technical program Manager and the tasks were not relevant to software eng and due to short duration on work , we could not manage to get teh required docs from amazon in time .

Now that we have to show this 6months exp in ITA forms , will this be an issue for grant to be recieved?? how do we handle this ?

Pls let us know if anyone went through similar situation and how it was handled!


Anszco - 26313-SW Engineer/PTE - 90-90-90-90/EOI - 28th june 18/Points - 75/ITA -


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Escapist said:


> Hi ,
> 
> we have filed for our EOI on june 28th 2018 and waiting for ITA . Below are our details , but the issue is - I worked in Amazon for 6months in US and did not show it in my ACS skill assessment for code 26313 - software engineer , but now in the ITA forms 80/1221 we see we are bound to mention it as we have to provide continuous employment dates.
> 
> ...


Time And again, I have pleaded with members not to hide any details, no matter how damaging it is to your case

It invariably comes out at some stage and causes 10 times more problem then what it would have caused initially 

Anyways what is done is done

If I were in your shoes, I would file a review application in ACS and get this employment also assessed
I would not proceed with this ACS assessment under any circumstances , no matter what be the delay or costs

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi NB, 
I am confused about form 47A. The DHA website says "Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over". So it makes sense for me to prepare 47A for my wife, but I didn't see anyone mentioning this form in the list of documents they added. Its not specified in the DHA checklist too. I tried to search any previous post in this regard, but seems like search within thread is broken for some reason.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi NB,
> I am confused about form 47A. The DHA website says "Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over". So it makes sense for me to prepare 47A for my wife, but I didn't see anyone mentioning this form in the list of documents they added. Its not specified in the DHA checklist too. I tried to search any previous post in this regard, but seems like search within thread is broken for some reason.


I did not give the form for my wife and faced no problems 

I suspect it’s for dependent other then spouse over 18 years of age

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

*Thanks & photos*

Thanks NB, 
That was really fast response. You are right, as always, I checked the DHA doc checklist and found it under "dependents older than 18" however, it is not mentioend under "partner docs". 
What about the photographs, I see many people uploading photographs too, do we need to upload photos for self, spouse and child?


newbienz said:


> I did not give the form for my wife and faced no problems
> 
> I suspect it’s for dependent other then spouse over 18 years of age
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Thanks NB,
> That was really fast response. You are right, as always, I checked the DHA doc checklist and found it under "dependents older than 18" however, it is not mentioend under "partner docs".
> What about the photographs, I see many people uploading photographs too, do we need to upload photos for self, spouse and child?


While you are at it, what about horoscopes?

I really don’t understand why how and when members started this fad of uploading photos 

It’s not a beauty contest

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ankur_fbd said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB,
> ...


NB.. Brutal!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> NB.. Brutal!


I hope after this the CO will not be tormented to go through the photos of all the applicants , at least from the applicants who follow this thread

Not all of us are Mr and Miss India

Cheers


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

When the visa processing zero date starts, from the date of payment of fee or from the date of last document uploaded?


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> While you are at it, what about horoscopes?
> 
> I really don’t understand why how and when members started this fad of uploading photos
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree, i too found it odd that's why the question . Anyways i think best is to just stick to checklist+form80 and provide other docs only if asked by CO. 


Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When the visa processing zero date starts, from the date of payment of fee or from the date of last document uploaded?


What will you do with this information ?

File a case against the department if you don’t get it in the timeline published by them ?

It’s immaterial when the time starts
The material thing is when the time ends

Concentrate on submitting a complete application and then take a break from the forum

Wait patiently for the grant or CO contact and meantime go about your normal life forgetting that you even submitted an application 

Cheers


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What will you do with this information ?
> 
> File a case against the department if you don’t get it in the timeline published by them ?
> 
> ...


I had paid the fee on 30th May and I submitted all docs accept my current employers experience certificate which may take another week to get it. Thats why I asked this question.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> I had paid the fee on 30th May and I submitted all docs accept my current employers experience certificate which may take another week to get it. Thats why I asked this question.


I uploaded documents slowly in about 15 days after paying the fees and faced no problems

I got the grant within 15 days after that 

You will be touching nearly 45 days and that may delay your processing in case the CO is already on your case

So try to expedite the certificate and upload it

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> I had paid the fee on 30th May and I submitted all docs accept my current employers experience certificate which may take another week to get it. Thats why I asked this question.


Your case will be picked up for evaluation by CO once you have paid the Visa fee so thats the Zero date.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I have applied for SA-489 with 80 points today anszco 263111. I have 70 points for 189. I am also planning to give PTE increase my 10 points which will make it to 80. So just wanted to check if I give PTE n get the desired score n in meanwhile SA approves my request, will I be able to apply for 189 as for both 189 n 489 SA the EOI is same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have applied for SA-489 with 80 points today anszco 263111. I have 70 points for 189. I am also planning to give PTE increase my 10 points which will make it to 80. So just wanted to check if I give PTE n get the desired score n in meanwhile SA approves my request, will I be able to apply for 189 as for both 189 n 489 SA the EOI is same.
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would make separate EOIs for 189 and then 1 each for each state I am applying for

This would avoid any problems in future and give me much more flexibility 

Remove the 489 from the 189 EOI and fille 489 SA separately 
Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would make separate EOIs for 189 and then 1 each for each state I am applying for
> 
> This would avoid any problems in future and give me much more flexibility
> 
> ...




Ok. Since it is already lodged, what can be done now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Ok. Since it is already lodged, what can be done now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just delete the 489 from the 189 EOI
It can be done even now, without any repurcussions 

File a 489 SA separately 

Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Don’t worry
> Heavens have not fallen
> You are fine
> 
> ...




Ok. Let me relax and prepare for PTE to get desire score n then think about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Ok. Let me relax and prepare for PTE to get desire score n then think about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mixed you up with some other member I was answering

I have changed your answer

Go through it again

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

I have seen many posts saying that you have to submit documents for experience you are claiming points for.
I have total relevant experience of 14+ years, out of which ACS deducted 6 years due to non-related degree, so does that mean I have to submit documents for 8 years of employment or all 14 years?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I have seen many posts saying that you have to submit documents for experience you are claiming points for.
> I have total relevant experience of 14+ years, out of which ACS deducted 6 years due to non-related degree, so does that mean I have to submit documents for 8 years of employment or all 14 years?


I submitted for 14 years but some members prefer to submit only for 8

Your choice

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Copying or referring to someone else’s CV or resume is a sure way to get rejected for plagiarism
> 
> Make your own and if you still have apprehensions , Engage a professional CV writer in Australia
> 
> ...


if you have info on good professional CV writers from Aus, can you please give me some pointers?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> if you have info on good professional CV writers from Aus, can you please give me some pointers?


Nope

Google and check

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Ok. Since it is already lodged, what can be done now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As you have submitted the application to SA,keep existing eoi with 489 you could remove 189 from the existing eoi and make fresh eoi for 189. (As now you can't apply SA)


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> As you have submitted the application to SA,keep existing eoi with 489 you could remove 189 from the existing eoi and make fresh eoi for 189. (As now you can't apply SA)




But that will push my DOE. can’t department allow 189 to continue on the same EOI?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> But that will push my DOE. can’t department allow 189 to continue on the same EOI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you receive the invitation from SA, EOI will be frezed locked,after that you don't receive 189 invite for that eoi


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello NB

I have lodge my visa application for 190, in our company they usually don’t provide payslips so I manage to get the payslips for this year, how ever I have attached bank statement for the last 6 years and more employment proof such as resident permit from 2009 to till date showing employer name and social insurance form 2009 with same employer, reference letter for HR showing dates salary and r&r, engineering registration notification of 2011 with same resident permit number.
(Here in ksa on employment visa, resident permit is employer responsibility so he renews it every year if you work with him and his name appears on the permit as sponsor)


Will this be enough or payslips are compulsory.

Thanks in advance 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello NB
> 
> I have lodge my visa application for 190, in our company they usually don’t provide payslips so I manage to get the payslips for this year, how ever I have attached bank statement for the last 6 years and more employment proof such as resident permit from 2009 to till date showing employer name and social insurance form 2009 with same employer, reference letter for HR showing dates salary and r&r, engineering registration notification of 2011 with same resident permit number.
> (Here in ksa on employment visa, resident permit is employer responsibility so he renews it every year if you work with him and his name appears on the permit as sponsor)
> ...


There is no evidence that is compulsory 

It’s all a question of overall evidence you are providing

Payslips generally are provided by all organisation world over as a matter of routine 
Hence it has become a primary evidence in every list and the CO will look for the same

If I understand correctly, you are getting a letter from HR which shows the monthly salary paid to you over all the years
If that is so that should be sufficient along with the other evidence you are providing 

Cheers


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi all,

Is it necessary to apply for the Centerlink, Medicare, Bank account, TFN number to validate the PR ?

Or once you enter to the OZ with in the EID and stayed in a hotel for 3-4 days and came back will also validate the PR ?
so that later date we can plan properly and again enter to OZ and proceed with Centerlink, Medicare, Bank account, TFN number etc.

Regards
Milan Ptradhan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ermpradhan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it necessary to apply for the Centerlink, Medicare, Bank account, TFN number to validate the PR ?
> 
> ...


None of the activities you have mentioned are connected with IED

You can do those when you come for good

As soon as you cross the Immigration barrier, your IED is completed

Cheers


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> None of the activities you have mentioned are connected with IED
> 
> You can do those when you come for good
> 
> ...



Hi Newbienz,

Thank you .

Regards
Milan


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

One question: one of my ex-company was acquired / taken over by another MNC after I quit. All my salary slips, form 16, appointment letter, experience/relieving letter are on Old company name. 

When I lodge my visa 189/190, should I submit or explain anything about this take over ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> One question: one of my ex-company was acquired / taken over by another MNC after I quit. All my salary slips, form 16, appointment letter, experience/relieving letter are on Old company name.
> 
> When I lodge my visa 189/190, should I submit or explain anything about this take over ?
> 
> ...


Of course
You have to give as much evidence as you can about this takeover
Get a letter from admin if possible 

Cheers


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

I am currently preparing to get my skills assessed. Kindly suggest what I should do if: 
1. my name is wrongly spelled in one of my bank statements and there is no option to correct it now.
2. my name is different in my two employments as well as my old & new passports.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> I am currently preparing to get my skills assessed. Kindly suggest what I should do if:
> 1. my name is wrongly spelled in one of my bank statements and there is no option to correct it now.
> 2. my name is different in my two employments as well as my old & new passports.


You have to be more specific 

Use generic names to indicate exactly what are the different spelling errors

Cheers


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello friends,

Got a 489 Visa for Adelaide, can you suggest good accommodation & job search websites ?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

HARESHNN said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Got a 489 Visa for Adelaide, can you suggest good accommodation & job search websites ?




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have to be more specific
> 
> Use generic names to indicate exactly what are the different spelling errors
> 
> Cheers


1. My previous passport and all educational certificates have my name as *m. xyz-n-d*; but my current passport name is *m xyz n d* due to new regulation from the Government, this new naming standard is also reflected at my present employment as well as bank statement. 
2. In one of my old Bank statements, my name was wrongly spelled as *xz n d*.

Hope it is clear now. Kindly suggest my way forward.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> 1. My previous passport and all educational certificates have my name as *m. xyz-n-d*; but my current passport name is *m xyz n d* due to new regulation from the Government, this new naming standard is also reflected at my present employment as well as bank statement.
> 2. In one of my old Bank statements, my name was wrongly spelled as *xz n d*.
> 
> Hope it is clear now. Kindly suggest my way forward.
> Thanks in advance.


Not a big issue
When ever asked in the application and other forms like 80/1221 if you have been known by any other name, give the other 2 combinations 

In the meanwhile get an affidavit made from a notary that all 3 names belong to the same person and keep with you, in case asked by the CO

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARESHNN said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Got a 489 Visa for Adelaide, can you suggest good accommodation & job search websites ?


You will get a better response if you post in life in Australia section of the forum

Cheers


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Not a big issue
> When ever asked in the application and other forms like 80/1221 if you have been known by any other name, give the other 2 combinations
> 
> In the meanwhile get an affidavit made from a notary that all 3 names belong to the same person and keep with you, in case asked by the CO
> ...


Thanks for your inputs. Actually I am only at the stage of getting my skills assessed. I am wondering if the assessing authority will have any reservations about my different names.

Do you think I should make the affidavit and submit it with my assessment application?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Thanks for your inputs. Actually I am only at the stage of getting my skills assessed. I am wondering if the assessing authority will have any reservations about my different names.
> 
> Do you think I should make the affidavit and submit it with my assessment application?
> 
> Thanks.


On the face of it, they look like very common mistakes and variations 

If you feel more comfortable giving the affidavit to the assessing authorities also, no problem 

Cheers


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> On the face of it, they look like very common mistakes and variations
> 
> If you feel more comfortable giving the affidavit to the assessing authorities also, no problem
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your prompt response as usual.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

There are lot many pages for the bank statement of last 14 years.
Do we need to scan all the pages? or only those which show salary credited.
Before scanning, is it a good idea to highlight salary credit entry with a marker?


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi NB

Do you suggest uploading of reference letters which I used for ACS 
While applying for 189

I uploaded all bank statements 
Form 16
Form 26as
Payslips
Experience letter s etc

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Do you suggest uploading of reference letters which I used for ACS
> While applying for 189
> ...


I merged all documents that I submitted to ACS for skills assessment in a single file and uploaded it
It obviously included the reference letters also

Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I merged all documents that I submitted to ACS for skills assessment in a single file and uploaded it
> 
> It obviously included the reference letters also
> 
> ...




Yes thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> There are lot many pages for the bank statement of last 14 years.
> Do we need to scan all the pages? or only those which show salary credited.
> Before scanning, is it a good idea to highlight salary credit entry with a marker?


You cannot selectively upload bank statements pages
It should be for the entire period to show continuity 

I highlighted the salary entries in the PDF statements using Adobe reader

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

I wrote PTE and got my results without choosing the option to send to DHA. I have not yet sent the results to DHA till date. I have filed my EOI and expecting an invite in the next 1-2 months (if all goes well). 

Now, my question is - do I need to send the results now before I get the invite or is it ok to send it while submitting documents for the VISA after securing an invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> I wrote PTE and got my results without choosing the option to send to DHA. I have not yet sent the results to DHA till date. I have filed my EOI and expecting an invite in the next 1-2 months (if all goes well).
> 
> Now, my question is - do I need to send the results now before I get the invite or is it ok to send it while submitting documents for the VISA after securing an invite?


Your choice 

As long as you do it before the CO takes up your case

Most members prefer to do it asap and get it out of the way
When you give the instructions to send the scores, save the confirmation email safely 

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

ok, thank you newbienz. I will do it asap then.


----------



## brijesh3650 (Jul 9, 2018)

hi , 
My wife is the primary applicant and i wanted to claim partner skill points which can help us get invitation as we have been waiting for more than an year at 65 points. the question i had was that if i do my skill assessment through Vetassess as i am eligible under the general occupation list, will i have to give PTE? or since it is via vetassess i dont need to? please aadvise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

brijesh3650 said:


> hi ,
> My wife is the primary applicant and i wanted to claim partner skill points which can help us get invitation as we have been waiting for more than an year at 65 points. the question i had was that if i do my skill assessment through Vetassess as i am eligible under the general occupation list, will i have to give PTE? or since it is via vetassess i dont need to? please aadvise


Skill assessment and PTE are not inter connected 

You have to get competent scores in English irrespective of the skills assessment agency if you want your wife to claim spouse points from you

Make sure that your Anzsco code is in MLTSSL, if your wife has filed EOI under 189

If you intend to ask questions regularly, then better to make a signature like most of the members have made

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Let me try
> 
> No one expects that your RNR will 100% match with the ANzsco code RNR
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I have worked for 14 years. Am making an application for skills assessment would like to know if we have to submit income tax returns for all 14 years. I see there is a limit to upload documents only 60 can be uploaded. 

In that case should I make one single attachment for all the income tax returns or upload individually. 


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have worked for 14 years. Am making an application for skills assessment would like to know if we have to submit income tax returns for all 14 years. I see there is a limit to upload documents only 60 can be uploaded.
> 
> ...


Which skills assessment agency are you talking about ?

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Which skills assessment agency are you talking about ?
> 
> Cheers


Vetassess - Insurance Broker 222113


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Vetassess - Insurance Broker 222113


I have no idea about the documents required for Vetassess 

You will have to ask in some other thread, as most members active on this thread are ACS applicants 
I don’t want to just keep guessing

Cheers


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello boss!
Can you tell me how to find if a university in india is recognized by the ACS?
I want to check for Amity University and Annamalai university.
Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello boss!
> Can you tell me how to find if a university in india is recognized by the ACS?
> I want to check for Amity University and Annamalai university.
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


ACS accepts degrees from all recognised colleges in india as far as I know

There is no reason for them not to accept Amity and Annamalai as they are quite reputed

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Piyushtomar said:
> 
> 
> > Hello boss!
> ...


Check the ICT job role and responsibility PDF.. There at the end where they describe the tertiary education, is a link giving the college info... I had read it last year when I was filing my ACS assessment... Hope this helps.


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi NB, All,

I just realized I did a blunder and I don't even understand why. My work experience has been as below: 

*July, 2011* to July, 2012: Module Lead
July, 2012 to March, 2014: Project Lead
April, 2014 to March, 2016: Associate Project Manager 

In my ACS application, I submitted company ref letter which mentions exactly above. so far so good. I don't know why when filling ACS application I skipped all designations and submitted as below: 

*July, 2011 * to March, 2016: Associate Project Manager 

And they have given me an assessment letter also mentioning the above *one designation only*. 
Somehow even they ignored the designations mentioned in company ref letter and only considered what I mentioned in my ACS application.

Going forward, I filed my EOI and there I followed my assessment letter only and filled only one designation. All the while please note I did not hide anything and ref letter had all the details. 

Now, its time for me to file Visa and I am not sure what should I mention in emp exp? Just follow the ACS assessment letter and submit the same ref letter I submitted?
Or any other better alternative.


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

Need some information related to Family sponsored 489 visa. My sister lives in Melbourne and can nominate me. My current score (261111: 189/190 Points 70/75 DOE 15th Feb 18).
Ill have 80 points for 489 visa.

It's mentioned on the Home affairs website that
"If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations"

261111 is a pro rate occupation.Does that mean that there isn't any chance of securing an invite in 261111 category?


----------



## azuz16 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi 
I really need your support in my case below:

I work with Saudi Employer since 2012 July, When I did join the company he started to pay me in cash till Nov 2013, after that he deposited my salary through a bank. I Got a positive assessment from ACS starting from July 2012 till today.. The evidence I have for my employment
1- My contract (Since July 2012)
2- My Job Offer (Since July 2012)
3- RnR (Since July 2012)
4- Iqama (Resident Visa, mentioned company name)
5- Medical Insurance 
6- HR letter mentioning salary breakdown and start of employment July 2012.
7- Bank statement ( From NOV 2013 till today)

My question is: 

1- Will it be a problem since I do not have a bank statement from the period July 2012 till October 2013?

2- If the case officer rejects the grant, what will happen to my application? Can I still go back to the pool?

3- Do you advise me to redo the ACS assessment and mention only the period which I have Bank statement? 

I really do not want to risk my application, so please share your insights


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi NB, All,
> 
> I just realized I did a blunder and I don't even understand why. My work experience has been as below:
> 
> ...


No harm done as you have not been invited as yet

The next course of action would depend on how much risk you are willing to take

The error is not a major one, but an error nonetheless 
Many members would just shrug it off and forget about it

But if you are a very cautious applicant an absolute stickler for rules, then the best course of action is to suspend your EOI ASAP as there may be Round today and all probability you would be invited

Then write back to ACS and ask them what is to be done for reassessment with all the designation and apply accordingly 
Once you have that reassessment or clarification in hand, you can activate the EOI again and get the invite in the round after that

So basically it all boils down on your temperament 
Are you a mouse like me or a lion like most other members

Last but not the least, I hope you have not claimed points for the experience disallowed by ACS

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi NB, All,
> 
> I just realized I did a blunder and I don't even understand why. My work experience has been as below:
> 
> ...





a4arunav said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Need some information related to Family sponsored 489 visa. My sister lives in Melbourne and can nominate me. My current score (261111: 189/190 Points 70/75 DOE 15th Feb 18).
> Ill have 80 points for 489 visa.
> ...


I am sorry

I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azuz16 said:


> Hi
> I really need your support in my case below:
> 
> I work with Saudi Employer since 2012 July, When I did join the company he started to pay me in cash till Nov 2013, after that he deposited my salary through a bank. I Got a positive assessment from ACS starting from July 2012 till today.. The evidence I have for my employment
> ...


Cash payments for salary is prevelant in The middle eastern countries in a big way presumably because there is no income tax

The evidence you have is enough to see you through.
It’s a risk I would have taken if I were in your shoes 

Moreover, if you are so hesitant to claim points for the period you don’t have bank statement, simply mark that much period as NON relevant in the EOI
You need not get reassessed by ACS anyways to do that 

However, I don’t understand how you have been allowed 100% of your employment by ACS ?
No employment was deducted by ACS for AQF ?

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

*ACS blunder*

Hi NB, 
I would take the mouse approach since I am a cautious one. 
However, regarding your suggestion to suspend EOI, I am not sure how does it matter? I have already informed ACS and I was thinking that I can use their reply as proof to submit with my Visa application to explain to CO. 
However, if ACS asks me to get it reassessed then I would let *invitation be dead * and file a new EOI after getting a new assessment. Are you suggesting to suspend EOI considering future invitations might be affected? 

Thanks a lot for your quick reply. 
I haven't claimed points for exp disallowed by ACS and marked them as not relevant. 




newbienz said:


> No harm done as you have not been invited as yet
> 
> The next course of action would depend on how much risk you are willing to take
> 
> ...


----------



## azuz16 (Jul 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No harm done as you have not been invited as yet
> 
> The next course of action would depend on how much risk you are willing to take
> 
> ...



Thank you for your feedback 

Would you please clarify the last point? ACS has approved the entire work experience (6 Years) and for that, I got 5 points. I case I choose to redo the assessment I will lose these point but will take them back in November. Do you mean If I choose to redo assessment issues with ACS?

Worst Case, If the case officer did reject for (bank statement issue), What will happen to my application ? can I still join the pool?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi NB,
> I would take the mouse approach since I am a cautious one.
> However, regarding your suggestion to suspend EOI, I am not sure how does it matter? I have already informed ACS and I was thinking that I can use their reply as proof to submit with my Visa application to explain to CO.
> However, if ACS asks me to get it reassessed then I would let *invitation be dead * and file a new EOI after getting a new assessment. Are you suggesting to suspend EOI considering future invitations might be affected?
> ...


Once invited, your EOI is frozen for 60 days
So even if you get a revised assessment order from ACS, you cannot edit the EOI to reflect the same for that period

Whereas if the EOI is suspended, you can immediately edit it and allow it to participate in the next round
My theory is that heavens will not fall if I am not invited in this round
But as I said earlier very few applicants are really as cautious as I am 

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Didn't know about it "Once invited, your EOI is frozen for 60 days"
In such case I would just suspend my EOI. 
Thanks a lot for your quick response. 



newbienz said:


> Once invited, your EOI is frozen for 60 days
> So even if you get a revised assessment order from ACS, you cannot edit the EOI to reflect the same for that period
> 
> Whereas if the EOI is suspended, you can immediately edit it and allow it to participate in the next round
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azuz16 said:


> Thank you for your feedback
> 
> Would you please clarify the last point? ACS has approved the entire work experience (6 Years) and for that, I got 5 points. I case I choose to redo the assessment I will lose these point but will take them back in November. Do you mean If I choose to redo assessment issues with ACS?
> 
> Worst Case, If the case officer did reject for (bank statement issue), What will happen to my application ? can I still join the pool?


I don’t understand how that’s possible, but must be , if you says so

In all cases that I have come across, including mine, they write that your employment after this date has been found suitable to work as so and so under this Anzsco code

Is this sentence not there in your results?

Moreover you get 5 points for 3 years relevant experience and 10 points for 5 years Relevant experience 

You are totally confused about the ACS process or at least I am on how you are calculating and claiming the points 

It’s better I let someone else answer your question 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Didn't know about it "Once invited, your EOI is frozen for 60 days"
> In such case I would just suspend my EOI.
> Thanks a lot for your quick response.


No problems 

As you have got your results just a week back, I am sure ACS will accommodate your request and give you the go ahead without any fees or delay

So apply to ACS ASAP giving all the facts

Cheers


----------



## azuz16 (Jul 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I don’t understand how that’s possible, but must be , if you says so
> 
> In all cases that I have come across, including mine, they write that your employment after this date has been found suitable to work as so and so under this Anzsco code
> 
> ...


Sorry about the misunderstanding 

What you mentioned is totally correct 

What I mean that I have submitted 6 years of working experience, they detect 2 and grant me 5 points for 3 years. 

But If I want to do reassessment, from NOV 2013 until now, it will be around 4.5 year - 2 years so I won't be able to get an experience point 

Many thanks for your feedback, I got the full picture now.


----------



## azuz16 (Jul 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Cash payments for salary is prevelant in The middle eastern countries in a big way presumably because there is no income tax
> 
> The evidence you have is enough to see you through.
> It’s a risk I would have taken if I were in your shoes
> ...


I just saw your reply, I did quote wrong post, sorry about that 
They did detect 2 Years so I got 5 points.


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi NB, 

I got reply from ACS as below: 

_We merge and report on your most recent experience for same company and same country hence why all your same company experience in India is reported in one entry.
This will have no impact on your outcome with us or with the Department of Home Affairs.
_

Now, I have two doubts as below:
1. I will unsuspend the EOI now, but in my EOI and Visa application, how should I mention my experience from July, 2011 to March, 2016? Should I write it as single entry as per ACS letter or I should break it in 3 different entries as per ref letter from my company? 
I asked this ACS too and they said you can confirm from DHA but it won't cause any trouble at all. 

2. Others should also have received similar results in past if this is ACS standard process but I am surprised to find no such question. 

Lastly, though I suspended my EOI and missed my ITA last night, if I would have to take decision again I would do the same (I am a cautious one after all

Best Regards, 
Ankur




newbienz said:


> No problems
> 
> As you have got your results just a week back, I am sure ACS will accommodate your request and give you the go ahead without any fees or delay
> 
> ...


----------



## bkreationz (Dec 21, 2017)

*Any advice?*

Hi guys, can you help out with this:

Quick Summary:
Me and family's PR expires in Sept 2018
I came over to Melbourne in March 2018 (Only 4 months total stay in oz)(got a job at a city council)

I didnt come earlier because of my old age parents. So i left my wife and kids back and I came over to Melbourne alone. Since my fam can't come over soon, their PR will expire.

I eventually want them to move permanently. Any ideas how i can make this work?

Idea 1:
I stay in oz for two years, then apply for a 5 year RRV. Once i get it, Can I then apply for RRV for my family even though their PR would have expired.

Idea 2:
I apply for RRV right away for everyone. Can i get 1 or 5 year extension?, if i show "old age parents" as compelling reason. Plus i have a job since the past 2 months too. Does the same apply to my family?

Idea 3:
Any suggestions?

Thanks :ranger:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got reply from ACS as below:
> 
> ...


The reply is incomplete 
Had you given the breakup in your application and they would have merged in the assessment on their own, then there was no problem
I was aware that they merge the results in many cases

However, the problem in your case is that you did not split up the designation when applying 

Just ask for this clarification clearly stating that it was your fault that you did not break up the various designation when submitting the application 
If they still say that the results are good , you are home and clear
Just keep the trail of emails safely

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

What are the chances of receiving a pre-invite from NSW and VIC for my below timelines:

Code 261112 | Systems Analyst
Age: 30 points
PTE-A: 20 points
Degree: 15 points
Experience: 5 points
State: 5 points
Total: 75 points
EOI: 4 June 2018 | 190 NSW and 190 VIC

Thanks,
Shekhar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bkreationz said:


> Hi guys, can you help out with this:
> 
> Quick Summary:
> Me and family's PR expires in Sept 2018
> ...


I have no idea

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> What are the chances of receiving a pre-invite from NSW and VIC for my below timelines:
> 
> ...



I don’t predict invites

Moreover just FYI, no one can actually predict SS as states do not follow any fixed pattern or rules

Cheers


----------



## brijesh3650 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi, 

I am currently trying to do my skill assessment via Vetassess and had a doubt. I started my online application and while uploading the documents, do we need to upload notarized documents for employment, identification and qualification sections ?? or non notarized would work for Vetassess. 
Please advise . 

Thanks
Brijesh 

CODE - 224711 | Management consultant
AGE - 31


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

brijesh3650 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently trying to do my skill assessment via Vetassess and had a doubt. I started my online application and while uploading the documents, do we need to upload notarized documents for employment, identification and qualification sections ?? or non notarized would work for Vetassess.
> Please advise .
> ...


I have no idea about Vetassess 

I am sure some other members will help you out 

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB,

Just want to re-confirm that I do not overclaim my exp points.

My ACS result says that - "The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

Means in EOI I shall mark Exp after 1-Aug-2010 as relevant, right? Any exp prior to that will be Non-relevant.

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Just want to re-confirm that I do not overclaim my exp points.
> 
> ...


That’s correct 

Read my opening post if you want to claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment date

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That’s correct
> 
> Read my opening post if you want to claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment date
> 
> Cheers


I have similar query. I was part of same company from Feb 2007 till Aug 2010. My ACS result says "The following employment after December 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code." as they deducted 6 years due to ICT major diploma.

Does that mean in EOI, i need to have two entries for same job as following?
Feb-2007 till Dec 2009 as Non-Relevant
Jan 2010 till Aug 2010 as Relevant

Currently i have listed the whole job duration as relevant as i was in same company at same role.

It won't change the points though.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I have similar query. I was part of same company from Feb 2007 till Aug 2010. My ACS result says "The following employment after December 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code." as they deducted 6 years due to ICT major diploma.
> 
> Does that mean in EOI, i need to have two entries for same job as following?
> Feb-2007 till Dec 2009 as Non-Relevant
> ...


Edit the EOI 
You will have to split the experience in 2 parts
Relevant and non relevant as you have mentioned 

Do It asap 

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Edit the EOI
> You will have to split the experience in 2 parts
> Relevant and non relevant as you have mentioned
> 
> ...


Thanks, you are a star.
Updated EOI, points and DOE remains same.

What a silly mistake i did!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Thanks, you are a star.
> Updated EOI, points and DOE remains same.
> 
> What a silly mistake i did!


I have streamlined EOI of ACS skill assessment applications to a great extent at least for those who follow this thread

This satisfaction only keeps me attached to the forum 

Cheers


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have a query please, my current employment for which I will be claiming points (and have done employment assessment), I will be changing this company by end of month, so do I need to update DHA? If yes, then could you please let me know through which form. And any other documents I need to attach like payslips, final settlement or updated RNR letter with end date in it, etc.

Moreover, is it mandatory to inform about new employment? I lodged in March 2018, so expecting grant soon hopefully.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deevan8 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a query please, my current employment for which I will be claiming points (and have done employment assessment), I will be changing this company by end of month, so do I need to update DHA? If yes, then could you please let me know through which form. And any other documents I need to attach like payslips, final settlement or updated RNR letter with end date in it, etc.
> 
> Moreover, is it mandatory to inform about new employment? I lodged in March 2018, so expecting grant soon hopefully.


On the day you leave the employment, just file a form 1022 and inform the CO you are no longer working in the existing company
No attachments are required

If you are joining another company immediately, then give the new company name and your new contact details in the same form
Again, no attachments required

Cheers


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot NB for the feedback.




newbienz said:


> Deevan8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi, I'm trying to send my PTE scores to DIBP. I don't see option for DIBP but I see DHA - Visa applications programme. Is this the right one to send my results to?


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That’s correct
> 
> Read my opening post if you want to claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment date
> 
> Cheers



On a side note, this is a very common misunderstanding I have seen in this forum and as long as you are still working in the same field, I don't think so one month matters. What do you say, NB?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Hi, I'm trying to send my PTE scores to DIBP. I don't see option for DIBP but I see DHA - Visa applications programme. Is this the right one to send my results to?


Yes. DIBP changed its name to DHA (Department of Home Affairs).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> On a side note, this is a very common misunderstanding I have seen in this forum and as long as you are still working in the same field, I don't think so one month matters. What do you say, NB?


I have written what I feel is correct and what I would have done in the circumstances 

Each member can take his own decision after going through the post


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got reply from ACS as below:
> 
> ...


Did you write back to ACS ?
Any response 

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi NB, 

I can't believe you have kept track of this among so many replies you do. Hats off.. I called up DHA and explained to them everything and asked their opinion on how to file in EOI. They mentioned they are aware of this merging and its common. Also, they said its nothing to worry for and asked me to file EOI as per ACS letter. I had quite a lengthy discussion to ensure they understand and there is no miscommunication. 

Based on that, I just unsuspended my EOI and didn't do any change. 
Thanks. 

Best, 
Ankur



newbienz said:


> Did you write back to ACS ?
> Any response
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I can't believe you have kept track of this among so many replies you do. Hats off.. I called up DHA and explained to them everything and asked their opinion on how to file in EOI. They mentioned they are aware of this merging and its common. Also, they said its nothing to worry for and asked me to file EOI as per ACS letter. I had quite a lengthy discussion to ensure they understand and there is no miscommunication.
> 
> ...


Yours was a case who actually walked the talk

Most members when faced with a similar situation, take the easy path instead of a straight and narrow path of caution 

Cheers


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi! NB
Can you please let me know if I give the pte exam again and get lower score than earlier which score will be counted for claiming points?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi! NB
> Can you please let me know if I give the pte exam again and get lower score than earlier which score will be counted for claiming points?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


You have the option of choosing whichever score you want to use, as long as it is within the validity period of 3 years 
You need not choose the earliest or latest score 

Cheers


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi NB

I want to apply for Subclass 190 or 489 under Anzsco 312199, I have been working in the same occupation from the last one year in NSW. My question is .......Is it possible if I move to QLD and keep working for the same employer on the same position for six months...just to make myself eligible for EOI. My employer lives in regional QLD, he operates from there and his company is in NSW. He has no issues with this idea.

Is this going to work or not.....?
I would appreciate...

Thanks


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*CO contacted...Further evidence of employment needed to be submitted*

Hi Newbienz,

Today I was contacted by CO from GSM Adelaide. In the pdf letter, I have been asked to provide - Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letterhead.

Also the letter says that I can provide employment references, contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates, superannuation information.

---------------

I had provided all the available proofs. i.e. each month's payslips for last 15 years, tax returns, PF letter from company. 

But now they are asking for employment reference letter on company letterhead. I don't know if my company would provide one. Many indian companies don't. Can you please advise?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I want to apply for Subclass 190 or 489 under Anzsco 312199, I have been working in the same occupation from the last one year in NSW. My question is .......Is it possible if I move to QLD and keep working for the same employer on the same position for six months...just to make myself eligible for EOI. My employer lives in regional QLD, he operates from there and his company is in NSW. He has no issues with this idea.
> 
> ...


I am not able to understand your situation

You are presently on which visa ?

What visa and Anzsco code do you intend to apply for ?

What is the advantage that you get by moving to QLD which is not possible in NSW ?

Give your points table

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Today I was contacted by CO from GSM Adelaide. In the pdf letter, I have been asked to provide - Further evidence of employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letterhead.
> 
> ...


Can you at least get a letter from HR that as per company policy and client confidentiality clauses , they don’t issue detailed RNR and reference letter ?

I presume you have already submitted a SD

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Can you at least get a letter from HR that as per company policy and client confidentiality clauses , they don’t issue detailed RNR and reference letter ?
> 
> I presume you have already submitted a SD
> 
> Cheers


Thanks...I will try to get that letter. yes, I have submitted an SD earlier.


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I am not able to understand your situation
> 
> You are presently on which visa ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

Currently, I am on skilled grad. visa.

QLD is accepting EOIs for 190/489 for ANZSCO 312199 if applicant is employed full time, living in QLD from last 6 months and meeting 60/55 point.

Hope this will make the picture bit clear.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I want to apply for Subclass 190 or 489 under Anzsco 312199, I have been working in the same occupation from the last one year in NSW. My question is .......Is it possible if I move to QLD and keep working for the same employer on the same position for six months...just to make myself eligible for EOI. My employer lives in regional QLD, he operates from there and his company is in NSW. He has no issues with this idea.
> 
> ...


Will the employer give you a certificate that you are working in QLD although he has no office in QLD ?

Have a serious discussion with your employer on how he plans to give you that certificate
Will he show that you are working from home ?
Moreover drop an email to QLD SS division also, as the employer is not having any establishment in QLD, will they accept his certificate 
Because in normal circumstances they would expect you to be employed by a QLD based employer 

Cheers


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Will the employer give you a certificate that you are working in QLD although he has no office in QLD ?
> 
> Have a serious discussion with your employer on how he plans to give you that certificate
> Will he show that you are working from home ?
> ...


yes, he is ready to provide everything to help me out.
its there family business, he lives in qld and operates from there.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> yes, he is ready to provide everything to help me out.
> its there family business, he lives in qld and operates from there.


I have edited my earlier reply
Read it again

Cheers


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I have edited my earlier reply
> Read it again
> 
> Cheers


Alright..

I will email them to get my doubt clear.

One more question..
I am going to apply for Skill Assessment for the same occupation with one year of highly related Australian experience with VETASSESS. I have read all requirements and eligibilities to proceed with it. As I am following other threads as well.... members told me that assessing authority always deduct 12 months of experience from total exp. while assessing. I haven't found anyone in the same situation as I am in. Wondering if I can get additional 5 points for aus exp.

Hope you can help me with this also

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Alright..
> 
> I will email them to get my doubt clear.
> 
> ...


Is this your first employment ever ?

Cheers


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Is this your first employment ever ?
> 
> Cheers


NO Its 2nd....but first one was completely different.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> NO Its 2nd....but first one was completely different.


Generally they deduct experience from the first employment 

But if the first employment was in a totally unrelated field, I do not know the process of Vetassess, so will not be able to comment 

Cheers


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Generally they deduct experience from the first employment
> 
> But if the first employment was in a totally unrelated field, I do not know the process of Vetassess, so will not be able to comment
> 
> Cheers


No worries


Thank you very much.


----------



## Prasanna1215 (Jan 22, 2018)

*Please suggest*

Hello New,

I have been working for an Indian IT Company and i have submitted EOI (261311) with 60 points
(Age 30, PTE 10, edu 15 exp 5). By the time of October i will gain another 5 points for experience. Now My company sponsored (482) visa and sending me to Melbourne on deputation and the have given me an Offer.

Now My question is 

By using this Offer can i apply for vic state sponsorship? am i eligible to get an invitation?

Please suggest!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasanna1215 said:


> Hello New,
> 
> I have been working for an Indian IT Company and i have submitted EOI (261311) with 60 points
> (Age 30, PTE 10, edu 15 exp 5). By the time of October i will gain another 5 points for experience. Now My company sponsored (482) visa and sending me to Melbourne on deputation and the have given me an Offer.
> ...


You will have to seek clarification from VIC

They may not consider deputation as a job offer
They are very efficient and quick
You can expect a reply in a couple of days

BTW are you aware that you cannot combine the Australian and Indian experience to gain additional points ?

If you are getting additional points for working in india only by October, then try to delay the departure to Australia beyond that

Cheers


----------



## Prasanna1215 (Jan 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You will have to seek clarification from VIC
> 
> They may not consider deputation as a job offer
> They are very efficient and quick
> ...


Thanks for that. Even though i if worked for same company & project. I have been working for that company right after my studies. (Only one Company).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasanna1215 said:


> Thanks for that. Even though i if worked for same company & project. I have been working for that company right after my studies. (Only one Company).


Australian experience points are calculated separately from the rest of the world
You cannot combine the 2 even if both are earned with the same employer 

So you worked for one company or ten..it’s immaterial in your case
The location is important 

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Dear NB,

Found this link on another thread - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning 

It says that ceiling will remain the same for this year, What is your prediction/assessment for this FY based on above link? Points cutoff will similar to last year? 70/65 for first 6 months and 75 for 
last 6?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Found this link on another thread - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites

Ask Tony ( Welshstone)

He does a much better job of it alone then all members put together

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I don’t predict invites
> 
> Ask Tony ( Welshstone)
> 
> ...


LOL..I knew you would say it. you are more of a compliance guy


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> LOL..I knew you would say it. you are more of a compliance guy


Immigration is a serious topic which has far reaching and life changing implications 

One wrong step can get you barred for years and shatter your dreams

I am not here to make money or push members to my external website

So I restrict myself to only what I am sure of 

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Immigration is a serious topic which has far reaching and life changing implications
> 
> One wrong step can get you barred for years and shatter your dreams
> 
> ...


And we need more heroes like you 
Dont be just BATMAN be Ironman as well sometime


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> And we need more heroes like you
> Dont be just BATMAN be Ironman as well sometime


I am neither
I am just a common man from Gotham City

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Interesting read

https://thenewdaily.com.au/news/national/2018/07/13/australia-migrant-intake-drops/amp/

The department will crack down heavily on forgers and Imposters

I am really worried about a whole bunch of members who have indiscriminately appllied under a different Anzsco code when the earlier code was shifted to 190 and state sponsorship dwindled to single digits

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello NB,

I have received the following mail from VICTORIA. 176 DAYS and counting and EV

done 60 days before but no contact. Is there any possibility of direct grant? what is the impact of the following mail. Should I contact with DHA referring the following mail?

Dear Muhammad Mahmudur RAHMAN,



We have not heard from you and are not sure whether your 190 - Skilled Nominated visa has been granted. We request that you respond via email to advise us of the outcome of your visa application, or if the application is still pending. 



As per the agreement upon accepting Victorian Government nomination, you are required to inform us of the outcome of the visa application and your arrival in Victoria.



We look forward to hearing from you.



Please quote Reference Number: SS-2017-04685 in all of your communication to us.



Kind regards,

Skilled and Business Migration Program

Trade

Department of Economic Development, Jobs, Transport and Resources

GPO Box 4509, Victoria, 3000

www.liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au |

T: 03 9651 9756 | [email protected]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have received the following mail from VICTORIA. 176 DAYS and counting and EV
> 
> ...


This is a routine mail sent from the VIC state to all applicants

It has no effect on the processing of your application 

You can reply back to this email informing that the same is still under processing 

Once you get the grant, you can Inform them again that you have got the same and then again when you actually arrive in VIC for good

Cheers


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi newbie,

I have Manpreet Singh as given name on passport and family name is blank.

what should i fill in family name and given name in EOI, as well as in future immi process?
plz help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amarsandhu said:


> Hi newbie,
> 
> I have Manpreet Singh as given name on passport and family name is blank.
> 
> ...


Get the name split as early as possible in all your documents 
It will save you a lot of trouble down the years

If the EOI accepts the last name as blank, then give the entire name as first only

Check

Cheers


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi newbie,
> ...


but problem is it takes around 2months to split it in pasport..

no other option?


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

amarsandhu said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > amarsandhu said:
> ...


moreover last name is mandatory in eoi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amarsandhu said:


> moreover last name is mandatory in eoi


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-surname-passport-howto-eoi.html#post12298809

Read my earlier post

Give entire name in family name

Cheers


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > moreover last name is mandatory in eoi
> ...


bro in my EA assessment i hve sed Singh as last name, will this create any trouble in future while verifying assesmnt? if i update my eoi now


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

amarsandhu said:


> moreover last name is mandatory in eoi


I got the same issue since my passport only shows my complete name and it does not divide them into first, last. Thus, my agent used my entire name in the family name section in the EOI. I do not think it is a big deal, as long as it's identical to the one in your passport


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

MarshallTank said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > moreover last name is mandatory in eoi
> ...


bro wat about during lodging visa, they have both given and family name mandatory?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amarsandhu said:


> bro wat about during lodging visa, they have both given and family name mandatory?


The name will be pre filled

Don’t worry about the Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > bro wat about during lodging visa, they have both given and family name mandatory?
> ...


bro plz tel about assesment also. i have used splitted name in assesment. Wil it create any problem while visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amarsandhu said:


> bro plz tel about assesment also. i have used splitted name in assesment. Wil it create any problem while visa?


It’s not a big issue

Just get an affidavit made and keep with you that the the single name and the split name are of the same person

You will have to be patient after asking a question 

Don’t expect that all members will stop everything they are doing and answer your query immediately


Cheers


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > bro plz tel about assesment also. i have used splitted name in assesment. Wil it create any problem while visa?
> ...


Thanks brother..


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

amarsandhu said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > amarsandhu said:
> ...


Should i upload as supporting doc during visa process also?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amarsandhu said:


> Should i upload as supporting doc during visa process also?


Not necessary in most cases

Just make sure that you give both the names when asked if you were known by any other name during application and filling forms

Cheers


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have done your part
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello NB

The CO has sent me a form 1436 (addition of applicants after lodgement) and in it I’m required to pay $920 for each of my twins. My problem is I don’t know where to pay the additional fees on my immi account. 

On the immi account I went to PAYMENTS 
then PAY AN INVOICE 
but the INVOICE NUMBER and FAMILY NAME is what I don’t understand 

Please I really need your assistance to get around this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mantisandeland said:


> Hello NB
> 
> The CO has sent me a form 1436 (addition of applicants after lodgement) and in it I’m required to pay $920 for each of my twins. My problem is I don’t know where to pay the additional fees on my immi account.
> 
> ...


I never paid fees post application so will not be able to really help you

I don’t have access to the screen 

I am sure someone else will help you out
Or you can call up the department and ask for the process 

Just curious 
When were the twins born ?
If after lodgement of the application and before grant, then you need not pay any fees
Did you check that ?

Cheers


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I never paid fees post application so will not be able to really help you
> 
> I don’t have access to the screen
> 
> ...




Thanks for the response, I will call or email the department. 

On the issue of the twins, I think it’s my mistake not to include them in the first place. I assumed wrongly that I could include them on a later date without any problems or additional fees. 

They were born on the 17th of February, visa fees paid March 7. Since they were newborns I assumed wrongly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Hi,

Background:

Visa type 190 NSW
Invite received 4th May 2018
Visa lodged on 4th June 2018
All required Docs uploaded on 16th June
PCC uploaded for Self and Spouse
Medicals uploaded for Self

Pending: Spouse Medicals, as she is pregnant, we were not allowed to do X-ray. So skipped the complete medical tests for spouse. It will be done once the delivery is over.

Baby's due date: August 24th (+/- 10 days)

Queries:

Visa processing time for 190 NSW is 3 months based on current trend
As I didn't upload spouse medicals, I will get a CO contact requesting the same.

But the doubts are 

Shall I notify the CO that we are expecting baby by uploading 1022 form voluntarily or wait for the CO contact requesting for spouse medicals and then notify the CO about the baby?

And when can I request the CO to generate HAP ID for the baby? After getting the Birth certificate, passport for the baby and uploading them in portal or CO can generate HAP id without these documents?

I'm not clear about the steps, it will be great if someone can list out the steps of action.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Mantisandeland said:


> Thanks for the response, I will call or email the department.
> 
> On the issue of the twins, I think it’s my mistake not to include them in the first place. I assumed wrongly that I could include them on a later date without any problems or additional fees.
> 
> ...


If your children are born during the visa process, then no fees applicable for them.

Say you lodged your application on Feb 16th where the primary applicant is you and your spouse as dependent, then babies born during the visa processing time do not incur any fees


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> Hi,
> 
> Background:
> 
> ...


You can inform the CO about the pregnancy right away by filing form 1022 and ask for time till delivery or can wait for him to ask
Your choice
You can contact the CO only after you have the baby birth certificate and passport
He will add the baby to your application free of charge and generate the HAP ID


Cheers


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can inform the CO about the pregnancy right away by filing form 1022 and ask for time till delivery or can wait for him to ask
> Your choice
> You can contact the CO only after you have the baby birth certificate and passport
> He will add the baby to your application free of charge and generate the HAP ID
> ...


Thank you NB


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, I was reading your post in the other thread where you had asked him to mark the occupation as non relavant in the EOI. In my case, I have worked for a total of 3 companies - 9.5 years for the first one, 8 months for the second and it has been just 2 months since I joined my third company. I am only claiming points for the first company and not for the remaining two. However I marked the remaining two as RELEVANT in my EOI because they were indeed relavant. Just that I don't want to claim any points for them. Please let me know what I should do. Should I update my EOI again and mark it as not relavant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi Newbienz, I was reading your post in the other thread where you had asked him to mark the occupation as non relavant in the EOI. In my case, I have worked for a total of 3 companies - 9.5 years for the first one, 8 months for the second and it has been just 2 months since I joined my third company. I am only claiming points for the first company and not for the remaining two. However I marked the remaining two as RELEVANT in my EOI because they were indeed relavant. Just that I don't want to claim any points for them. Please let me know what I should do. Should I update my EOI again and mark it as not relavant?


Give your Anzsco code and skills assessment agency 
Was a portion of your experience not deducted for AQF ?

If so, the above experience is after that or it includes the deducted portion ?

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

NB, My ANZO code is 261313 and I did the evaluation through ACS. Yes a portion of my first employment was indeed deducted for AQF and I still had 8 years of experience which was enough to claim maximum points. This was the reason why I didn't bother to get ACS done for my remaining two employments despite the fact that they were relavant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> NB, My ANZO code is 261313 and I did the evaluation through ACS. Yes a portion of my first employment was indeed deducted for AQF and I still had 8 years of experience which was enough to claim maximum points. This was the reason why I didn't bother to get ACS done for my remaining two employments despite the fact that they were relavant.


If you already have 8 years of relevant experience, then no sense in marking the post assessment experience as Relevant 
Let it be non relevant 

You are not getting any advantage by marking it as relevant and only the botheration of proving that nothing changed post assessment 

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks NB. I will update the EOI and mark them as non relavant then. Thanks a lot


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

NB, apologize for bothering you but I have a few more questions. I am hopeful of getting an invite in the next round. In case I do, I would like to prepared. What are some of things that I could do while I wait? I read through a lot of forums and some suggested I could initiate the PCC ( They also said no need to initiate the medicals now) . As I have already posted before, my PCC for the USA is ready and is valid till November 2018. Can I go ahead and initiate the PCC for India now?? Also could you kindly give me a comprehensive step by step checklist of the things to do post invite so that I can begin gathering the documents now itself? I did search through forums but they were quite old and so I was not fully sure about those steps. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> NB, apologize for bothering you but I have a few more questions. I am hopeful of getting an invite in the next round. In case I do, I would like to prepared. What are some of things that I could do while I wait? I read through a lot of forums and some suggested I could initiate the PCC ( They also said no need to initiate the medicals now) . As I have already posted before, my PCC for the USA is ready and is valid till November 2018. Can I go ahead and initiate the PCC for India now?? Also could you kindly give me a comprehensive step by step checklist of the things to do post invite so that I can begin gathering the documents now itself? I did search through forums but they were quite old and so I was not fully sure about those steps. Your help is much appreciated.


Do your medicals and indian PCC ASAP

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Okay will do. I am at 80 points now for 261313 and that's why I was hopeful. Do you think I would get an invite in the next round?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Okay will do. I am at 80 points now for 261313 and that's why I was hopeful. Do you think I would get an invite in the next round?


Undoubtedly 

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks NB. I had actually applied for an Australian tourist visa (600) a week ago before I updated my EOI for 189. Are he two related in anyway? Like will my tourist visa application affect 189 and vice versa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Thanks NB. I had actually applied for an Australian tourist visa (600) a week ago before I updated my EOI for 189. Are he two related in anyway? Like will my tourist visa application affect 189 and vice versa?


The visa which will be issued later , will overwrite the visa which was issued earlier

So you have to make sure that no visas are issued after you get the PR grant

Other then the above a tourist visa will have no affect or effect

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The visa which will be issued later , will overwrite the visa which was issued earlier
> 
> So you have to make sure that no visas are issued after you get the PR grant
> 
> ...


Thanks again!


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

NB, I think I may have miscalculated my years of experience. This is what I have in my ACS skills assessment.

_Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology from Anna University completed April
2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 01/08 ‐ 07/17 – 9 year(s) 6 month(s)
Position: Assistant Consultant
Employer: Tata Consultancy Services Limited
Country: India_

So this means I have just 7 years and 6 months??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> NB, I think I may have miscalculated my years of experience. This is what I have in my ACS skills assessment.
> 
> _Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> ...


You can claim points from 1st feb 2010 only 
So you would need to work without any break in employment till 31st jan 2018 to get 8 years Relevant experience 

Did you change your jobs after July 2017 ?

When did you the get the ACS assessment done ?

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can claim points from 1st feb 2010 only
> So you would need to work without any break in employment till 31st jan 2018 to get 8 years Relevant experience
> 
> Did you change your jobs after July 2017 ?
> ...


Yes. I changed jobs after July 2017. I got my ACS assessment done in February 2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Yes. I changed jobs after July 2017. I got my ACS assessment done in February 2018.


Was there a gap between the 2 jobs ?
After feb 2018, are you still working in the same job ?

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Was there a gap between the 2 jobs ?
> After feb 2018, are you still working in the same job ?
> 
> Cheers


No there was no gap. I quit my first job on July 10, 2017 and joined my second company on July 11th, 2017 and was employed there till April 6th, 2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> No there was no gap. I quit my first job on July 10, 2017 and joined my second company on July 11th, 2017 and was employed there till April 6th, 2018.


Then again no issues 

Claim points for experience till April 6th 2018


You will reach 8 years experience 

Enter in the EOI and recheck

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Then again no issues
> 
> Claim points for experience till April 6th 2018
> 
> ...


NB, sorry but how come there are no issues? I did my ACS only for my first company and even though there was no gap and I joined my second company the very next day, I did not do ACS for my second company. So is that still fine NB?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> NB, sorry but how come there are no issues? I did my ACS only for my first company and even though there was no gap and I joined my second company the very next day, I did not do ACS for my second company. So is that still fine NB?


You,applied only in Jan/ Feb 2018 , so why did you not enter the details of the company that you were working for in your application to ACS ?

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You,applied only in Jan/ Feb 2018 , so why did you not enter the details of the comainy that you were working for in your application to ACS ?
> 
> Cheers


It was my mistake. At that time, I had not yet obtained my skill letter from my second company (which I now have). I should have done for both of my companies at that time. I miscalculated and thought my experience with my first company was sufficient.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> NB, sorry but how come there are no issues? I did my ACS only for my first company and even though there was no gap and I joined my second company the very next day, I did not do ACS for my second company. So is that still fine NB?


I think you need to get your ACS done again with your 2nd company included, this will give you 8+ years and max points for employment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> It was my mistake. At that time, I had not yet obtained my skill letter from my second company (which I now have). I should have done for both of my companies at that time. I miscalculated and thought my experience with my first company was sufficient.


Anyways what’s done is done
No use crying over spilt milk

Let the EOI be in the system with 75 points
Apply for a fresh assessment to ACS linking your old application to the fresh one
As most of the records have already been verified, and only the latest employment needs to be verified, you may get the assessment really fast

Once you have that order in hand, update the EOI, and get the invite in the next round

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Anyways what’s done is done
> No use crying over spilt milk
> 
> Let the EOI be in the system with 75 points
> ...


Okay. Will do. Thanks.


----------



## neo-the-one (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi

I have applied for ACS evaluation and waiting for outcome. I have created EOI Account, filled out all the details but NOT yet submitted, since I read that CO will check the ACS Evaluation date against when the EOI was submitted. 

Similarly can I or should I create and fill up ImmiAccount for Visa lodge beforehand and submit if I receive the invitation? Or is it not recommended or simply not possible?

Thanks and Regards,
neo-the-one


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neo-the-one said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for ACS evaluation and waiting for outcome. I have created EOI Account, filled out all the details but NOT yet submitted, since I read that CO will check the ACS Evaluation date against when the EOI was submitted.
> 
> ...


Make sure that the date of effect in the EOI is not earlier to the ACS result date

You can create an Immiaccount also
It has to be created first , and then only you can use the invite
But of course only very sparse details can be filled at this stage
You can generate the hap I’d and complete your medicals 

Most of the details can be filled only after you get the invite 

Cheers


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello NB,

Hope you are doing well.

I am in the process of uploading form 80, I have two times student visa rejection for Canada and the reason was potential immigrant back in 2012, do I need to mention these two time or only mention as below in generic way 

Student Visa Refusal - Canada - 2012- followed by reason 

Many thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


If they were two separate visa applications that were rejected in 2012 - I would list them separately, not doing so is potentially misleading imho.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


If you know the reason, better to be upfront about it, rather then the CO dig out the same 

You have to give the details of the visa refusals whenever asked in the online application and during filling up forms

Moreover it should not have a detrimental effect in Australia as anyways you are applying here for a PR

List them separately as advised by prettyIsotonic


Cheers


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

The reason was potential immigrant, I will mention it, but how shall I disclose the two refusals ?

I am thinking two write like this.

Student Visa Twice- Canada - 2012- Potential immigrant.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neo-the-one (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

You did your medicals and PCC after getting the invite and before uploading the documents (and paying fees), right?

Thanks and Regards,
neo-the-one


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> The reason was potential immigrant, I will mention it, but how shall I disclose the two refusals ?
> 
> I am thinking two write like this.
> 
> ...


Why do you want to be creative ?
Write the exact words as written in the refusal letter

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

This is specifically for 190 visa for either NSW or VIC.

While filing EOI, came across a question under Preferred locations within Australia.

Q. Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city ?

Does it need to be checked as Yes/ No ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> This is specifically for 190 visa for either NSW or VIC.
> 
> ...


It would depend or whether you are prepared to live outside Sydney or Melbourne, I guess

There is a serious debate going on how to push applicants away from Sydney and Melbourne so that the pressure on infrastructure and property is reduced

That’s a decision only you can take

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi NB/All,

I have applied for PR through an agent and I am now awaiting CO contact. But I want to track my status as well. The agent says they cannot provide login credentials and that there has been no progress. Is there any way that I can track the progress? Also will the agent know about it? I am being cautious as I don't want to take a stupid step that will hamper my application. Thanks in advance.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Hi NB/All,
> 
> I have applied for PR through an agent and I am now awaiting CO contact. But I want to track my status as well. The agent says they cannot provide login credentials and that there has been no progress. Is there any way that I can track the progress? Also will the agent know about it? I am being cautious as I don't want to take a stupid step that will hamper my application. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


You can make a mirror Immiaccount and check the progress

But you would need all the details as given in the link to import the same

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/import_paper_application.pdf

Is your agent willing to share the same ?

Cheers


----------



## Parvinderibi (Dec 11, 2017)

*ACS question*

Hi 

I got the following in the ACS evaluation

"The*following*employment*after*August*2013*is*considered*to*equate*to*work*at*an*appropriately*skilled*level*and*relevant*to*261112*(Systems*Analysts)*of*the*ANZSCO*Code."

Right now i get 5 points for experience but as soon as i complete 5 years, i will get 10 points.

My question is that will i get the extra 5 points at the beginning of August 2018 or end of August 2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Parvinderibi said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the following in the ACS evaluation
> 
> ...


End of Aug 2018 or 1st day of sep 2018, if you have let the TO date blank and marked it as relevant 

You can claim points for experience only from 1st sep 2013
Moreover there is nothing much for you to do
You enter the dates correctly..that’s all
The system will do what is necessary based in its own internal calculations 

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can make a mirror Immiaccount and check the progress
> 
> But you would need all the details as given in the link to import the same
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. I think I will manage to get the application ID. Rest of the fields are my personal information which would not be a problem.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ive a silly question

Can we lodge only application pay visa fee after 5-8days later R. we have to pay visa fee along with form80 and other documents then only lodgement is possible???


Due to some shopping credit card has no credit and need to wait for the billing cycle to get over mean time we dont want to wait till last date to lodge application.

261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

behappy99 said:


> Ive a silly question
> 
> Can we lodge only application pay visa fee after 5-8days later R. we have to pay visa fee along with form80 and other documents then only lodgement is possible???
> 
> ...


You have 60 days to submit the application after invite

Till you make the payment, the application will not be considered as Submitted
If for any reason whatsoever, the payment is not made till the 60th day, the invite will,lapse 

So do the maths when you can make the payments at the latest

Cheers


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Will the employer give you a certificate that you are working in QLD although he has no office in QLD ?
> 
> Have a serious discussion with your employer on how he plans to give you that certificate
> Will he show that you are working from home ?
> ...



Hi Bro.


I sent an email regarding the same to QLD SS and got reply that ...applicant living in QLD working for any employer anywhere in Australia is equally eligible as others working in QLD.

I appreciate your help very much.

Thanks


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi NB. I have applied for ACS. Meanwhile I have a question. As you have already seen, I had 9 years and 6 months of experience in my first company and I started in January 2008. Now if you consider after January 2010, it would mean I have 7 years and 6 months , am I correct? With 7 years and 6 months, will I fall in the 5-7 year bracket in which I can claim only 15 points or will I fall in the 8-10 year bracket in which I can claim the maximum 20 points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi NB. I have applied for ACS. Meanwhile I have a question. As you have already seen, I had 9 years and 6 months of experience in my first company and I started in January 2008. Now if you consider after January 2010, it would mean I have 7 years and 6 months , am I correct? With 7 years and 6 months, will I fall in the 5-7 year bracket in which I can claim only 15 points or will I fall in the 8-10 year bracket in which I can claim the maximum 20 points?


I do not know from where you are getting the points 

You are presently eligible for 10 points which will go up to 15 points once you cross 8 years


Please be careful when you total points 

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

NB, thanks for clarifying. Now my confusion is at present ACS is done only for my first assessment which as you know will not cross 8 years. Is it really necessary to get ACS done for my second employment as well? My second employment is totally relavant to my skill set ( have the relavant supporting information which is my experience certificate and skill certificate) . Can I claim maximum points for experience right now and then furnish the necessary proof to DIBP when asked?? Or is it better to wait for ACS to complete assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> NB, thanks for clarifying. Now my confusion is at present ACS is done only for my first assessment which as you know will not cross 8 years. Is it really necessary to get ACS done for my second employment as well? My second employment is totally relavant to my skill set ( have the relavant supporting information which is my experience certificate and skill certificate) . Can I claim maximum points for experience right now and then furnish the necessary proof to DIBP when asked?? Or is it better to wait for ACS to complete assessment?


It all depends on you

Each person has a different risk taking capacity

I am a mouse as far as Immigration is concerned 
I don’t even venture into a grey area leave alone a black area, like you are proposing 

If you are confident that you can convince the CO that nothing changed post skills assessment and as such you were eligible to claim the points for experience, then go ahead and claim the maximum points for experience right away

Who am I to stop you

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

No I didn't intend to venture in any black area. I will wait for ACS assessment


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

am lodging my 190 visa application. Would like to know if the 'till date' for my current employment should be left blank as I did for ACS or should I mention a random date.

Pls help me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jamesbng said:


> am lodging my 190 visa application. Would like to know if the 'till date' for my current employment should be left blank as I did for ACS or should I mention a random date.
> 
> Pls help me.


If you want to claim points in the EOI for experience till the date you are invited , then you have to leave it as TO date

If you don’t want to claim, then give the date of assessment 

If you want to know whether you can claim or not, read my opening post

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

For lodging visa we do not need to notarize original colored documents, but what about salary slips, which are normally web printouts in black and white, do they also require to be notarized?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> For lodging visa we do not need to notarize original colored documents, but what about salary slips, which are normally web printouts in black and white, do they also require to be notarized?


I just merged all the E - salary slips and submitted them
They were also in B& W
I am sure you have the e slips in your email

I faced no problems

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I just merged all the E - salary slips and submitted them
> They were also in B& W
> I am sure you have the e slips in your email
> 
> ...


Yes, i have e slips in B/W, that's what i thought as it does not make sense to get them verified as true copy because there's no original copy of them.


----------



## sarthaks (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi NB,

Greetings. My lodgment date is 12th June, however, I corrected one mistake in my application using "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" field. My immi account last updated shows 18th June. Does it mean that my new lodgment date is 18th june?
Please advise.

Many thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sarthaks said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Greetings. My lodgment date is 12th June, however, I corrected one mistake in my application using "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" field. My immi account last updated shows 18th June. Does it mean that my new lodgment date is 18th june?
> Please advise.
> ...


If you keep analysing all these comments in Immiaccount, you are not going to get a faster grant but only an ulcer

There is nothing you can do with it, no matter what it means


You have done your part and now relax and wait for grant or CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you keep analysing all these comments in Immiaccount, you are not going to get a faster grant but only an ulcer
> 
> There is nothing you can do with it, no matter what it means
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha. I like the way Newbienz explain things.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have one question w.r.t claiming partner points. I have positive ACS report for software engineer and my EOI is submitted.

My wife has a bachelor degree in engineering and she worked for around 18 months as a Business Analyst post her degree till the marriage. Post marriage she quit the job (April 2015 onwards).

Now, can i apply for ACS assessment for her and claim points if the ACS assessment is positive?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have one question w.r.t claiming partner points. I have positive ACS report for software engineer and my EOI is submitted.
> 
> ...


You have to make sure that the Anzsco code you apply for during skills assessment is under MLTSSL and she is assessed positively 

Secondly she also needs at least a competent score in English 

Third she should be under 45 years of age

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have to make sure that the Anzsco code you apply for during skills assessment is under MLTSSL and she is assessed positively
> 
> Secondly she also needs at least a competent score in English
> 
> ...


My ANZSCO is 261313 and my wife's is Business Analyst (261111). I guess both are under MLTSSL.

My doubt: She has only 18 months of work experience and ACS will deduct that experience since her bachelor's is Electronics Background. 

Will ACS assessment be positive only based on her Education and just 18 months experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> My ANZSCO is 261313 and my wife's is Business Analyst (261111). I guess both are under MLTSSL.
> 
> My doubt: She has only 18 months of work experience and ACS will deduct that experience since her bachelor's is Electronics Background.
> 
> Will ACS assessment be positive only based on her Education and just 18 months experience?


Even if she has 0 experience after deduction by ACS, it’s not an issue, as long as they assess her as positive 

I have no idea about the general deduction done for business analyst 

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Even if she has 0 experience after deduction by ACS, it’s not an issue, as long as they assess her as positive
> 
> I have no idea about the general deduction done for business analyst
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, 

This is regarding the eligibility for 190 (VIC) - I'm referring to

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT

It states that:

This application process is for ICT, nursing, engineering and building occupations only. However, if you are applying with one of these occupations and currently hold a valid offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD or recent graduate pathways, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria.

I currently have "valid offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria" as stated above. However, my work experience is about 1 year and 3 months (I still work here in VIC).
SOL list states 3 years of work experience is needed for 261312, does that mean I won't qualify for it or Is it okay to submit an EOI? (VIC - 190).

cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jshah said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> This is regarding the eligibility for 190 (VIC) - I'm referring to
> 
> ...


Do you have only 15 months experience in totality ?

Cheers


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Do you have only 15 months experience in totality ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes that's correct.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jshah said:


> Yes that's correct.


Have you completed your ACS assessment?

I doubt that you will get a positive assessment with such little experience 

Cheers


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Have you completed your ACS assessment?
> 
> I doubt that you will get a positive assessment with such little experience
> 
> Cheers


I did Post Australian Study assessment to verify 1 year of work exp (261312) and also got 5 points for PY and it's positive.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jshah said:


> I did Post Australian Study assessment to verify 1 year of work exp (261312) and also got 5 points for PY and it's positive.


So only the English test remains

How confident are you on that ?

Cheers


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> So only the English test remains
> 
> How confident are you on that ?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry to give you the details in bits and pieces, I've cleared PTE as well. Below is the breakdown: 

Aus Education: 20 points
ACS (Post Australian study with PY and 1 yr Work experience): 10 points
Age: 25 points
PTE: 20 points

So I stand on 75 points overall for 189 (Lodged it on 26th June 2018)

Submitted separate EOI for NSW as well (75 + 5).


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi NB. As I had mentioned before, I had applied for a tourist visa and it got denied stating that I didn't have sufficient financial proof. My question is whether this will affect my 189 Visa application in case I get an invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi NB. As I had mentioned before, I had applied for a tourist visa and it got denied stating that I didn't have sufficient financial proof. My question is whether this will affect my 189 Visa application in case I get an invite?


When was it refused ?
It was for Australia?

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

It was refused today. Yes, I had applied for 600 Australian tourist visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi NB. As I had mentioned before, I had applied for a tourist visa and it got denied stating that I didn't have sufficient financial proof. My question is whether this will affect my 189 Visa application in case I get an invite?


If I were in your shoes, I would not be too worried

189 does not require you to have roots in your home country, which you lack
So it’s not an issue
It may be an issue for 190 invite stage


Cheers


----------



## Richamonk (Oct 14, 2017)

Co Contact case-
Hello ,
So my partner and I lodged our visa in 19th Jan and on 28th June we got a co contact for proof of employment asking specifically for Bank Statements.. We replied through our agent on 3rd providing all the statements for 8 years exp. I have been worried ever since and been wondering if there is a possibility that our grant will be further delayed or have the officers actually started following the 28 day rule. Any sound advice will be helpful
Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Richamonk said:


> Co Contact case-
> Hello ,
> So my partner and I lodged our visa in 19th Jan and on 28th June we got a co contact for proof of employment asking specifically for Bank Statements.. We replied through our agent on 3rd providing all the statements for 8 years exp. I have been worried ever since and been wondering if there is a possibility that our grant will be further delayed or have the officers actually started following the 28 day rule. Any sound advice will be helpful
> Thank You


You have to be patient

Fortunately, the time taken for grant after CO contact is coming down drastically 

So if no other papers are missing, then it should not be too long to get the grant

But don’t make any plans

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

After one year, I am back with my questions. Good news is that I have increased my score. Please find the updated score below.

Kindly provide input on below queries:

1) My code is 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I am assuming that this code is valid for 189 as well as 190 (NSW). Correct?

2) Any idea on the points on which NSW last picked? Do you think I have any chance?

3) My brother lives in NSW. Do I need to get a chance to mention this anywhere in NSW pre-invite application? If yes, will this be an add on to the application?

4) Can you provide me the document checklist for 189 as well as NSW so that I can arrange those documents in advance?

5) Have you seen any case where NSW have rejected any case after Pre-invite? I am asking because I have seen many cases rejected from Victoria after Pre-Invite.

6) Do you have any template for CV for NSW state nomination?

7) Since me and my wife both possesses non IT degree, ACS deducted 6 years from our experience through RPL. Also they did not access our degree. So in order to claim 15 points for Education, I got Vetasses assessment for both of us. Will that suffice to claim 15 points for Engineering degree?

Regards,
Raman

Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience- 5 points 
Spouse – 5 Points
Total 75 Points
EOI: 17-July-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
Invitation : WAITING


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you not applying for Victoria


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> After one year, I am back with my questions. Good news is that I have increased my score. Please find the updated score below.
> 
> ...


1. Correct 
2. NSW does not pick up on points alone. There are several factors in play when it comes to State sponsorship 
3. You can mention it in the CV after you you get the Pre Invite. Before that you cannot
4. Checklist for documents are available on both respective websites 
5. Some member recently posted that he was rejected but it may because of some other reason. Overall the chances of the pre invite not being converted to invite is very low, if you have not over claimed
6. I don’t. You may use a template available on Vic website, if you so desire
7. Yes

Cheers


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I do have one concern regarding Family sponsorship. I am going to lodge my EOI for 489 Family Sponsored Invited Pathway. My mother name on my birth certificate is different and on my sister birth certificate, it is different. 

Suppose: 

My birth certificate it is *Sudesh Dhir*
My Sister birther certificate it is *Gugna Rani*

However, on my all educational certificates, identity documents (Aadhar Card, Passport) my mother name is *Gugna Rani*. 

Should I start the procedure to change my mother name on my birth certificate or it will not create any big issue at a later stage. 

Please suggest the alternatives

Thanks


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

I am planning for a validation trip to Sydney in Aug. I will be landing in Sydney. Staying there for 2 weeks. Thereafter I plan to meet my friend in Melbourne and depart from there. I wish to stay with him for 1 week.

I hope it should not be an issue. I have 190 NSW Visa.

Regards

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi NB,

Need some of your valuable inputs here. To recap, as of now I have awaiting ACS assessment of my second employment which might take up to 10 weeks. I have two choices at this point.

1. Wait for ACS assessment to complete and hopefully, if I get a positive assessment I can claim full points for my experience which would enable me to apply for 189 with 80 points. However, the waiting time could be anywhere between 8 to 10 weeks. I am approaching my birthday on November 4th and hence will lose 5 points again if I do not get the invite before that time. It is tight but looks possible.


2. I could try to apply for 190 right now with existing ACS assessment (which covers only my first employment). My points would be 80 since I cannot claim full points for experience. I am not sure how the chances are presently for getting a state sponsored invite with 80 points but this is also option I guess I could consider.

Based on this, what do you think NB? Do you think I could hope that ACS does it sooner and could squeeze through and get the invite before November 4th or do I have a better shot at 190?


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

HI newbienz,

I have two queries.
1. In my employment history, the first two companies have shut and it is impossible to get these verified through HR (The numbers written on offer letter are not working). 
I have used statuary declaration during EA Assesment and the refrees who approved my R & R are both available on phone as well as email (I have payslips {not of all months}, bank statements, offer letter also).

So Should i make this declaration during visa process? and if yes which form should i use for this,or make simple application on white paper?

2. I was diagnosed with Jaundice 2 year back which laster for 20 days. Will it hinder my medical ? if i declare it as yes in the medical form questions.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Victor123 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I do have one concern regarding Family sponsorship. I am going to lodge my EOI for 489 Family Sponsored Invited Pathway. My mother name on my birth certificate is different and on my sister birth certificate, it is different.
> 
> ...


You should get the name changed to Gugna Rani

Else how will you prove that you and your sister are really related

Also having the same names of yourself and parents across all documents makes life much easier 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> I am planning for a validation trip to Sydney in Aug. I will be landing in Sydney. Staying there for 2 weeks. Thereafter I plan to meet my friend in Melbourne and depart from there. I wish to stay with him for 1 week.
> 
> I hope it should not be an issue. I have 190 NSW Visa.
> 
> ...


No problem

Problem would have come,if you rent t a house or take employment outside the state, which you are obviously not doing
So relax 
Enjoy
If you are from Bangalore, then traffic in CBD in Melbourne will make you think you are back at Central Silk Board 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need some of your valuable inputs here. To recap, as of now I have awaiting ACS assessment of my second employment which might take up to 10 weeks. I have two choices at this point.
> 
> ...


There is nothing much to decide at this stage
File an EOI with the experience allowed by ACS both for 189 and 190 NSW separately

If you get a pre invite from NSW, repost and then we can take a decision whether to go ahead with the NSW invite or not 

In the meantime if you don’t get a 189 or 190 invite , as and when the ACS results comes through, up your points In the EOI

You have nothing to worry 
I will not be surprised if you get the 189 invite with 75 points itself in a coupe of months
But don’t delay your ACS assessment application by even a day

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No problem
> 
> Problem would have come,if you rent t a house or take employment outside the state, which you are obviously not doing
> So relax
> ...


Thanks a lot...

No me not from bangalore but yes here in Mumbai too traffic really hits you bad sometimes...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amarsandhu said:


> HI newbienz,
> 
> I have two queries.
> 1. In my employment history, the first two companies have shut and it is impossible to get these verified through HR (The numbers written on offer letter are not working).
> ...


I have no idea about Engineers Australia functioning and how they allow you to claim points for experience 

I have no idea about medicals also

So I am sorry I cannot help you in either of your queries 

I don’t like to answer just for the heck of it

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There is nothing much to decide at this stage
> File an EOI with the experience allowed by ACS both for 189 and 190 NSW separately
> 
> If you get a pre invite from NSW, repost and then we can take a decision whether to go ahead with the NSW invite or not
> ...


Thanks NB. I am trying to update my EOI now. When I try to enter my employment history as shown below,

_Assistant Consultant - Tata Consultancy Services Limited
Position - Assistant Consultant
Employer name - Tata Consultancy Services Limited
Country - INDIA
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?
Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)
10/01/2008
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)
10/07/2017_

When I am about to submit my EOI, it shows 80 points. However, as you know, my AQF clearly states that employment only after January 2010 would be considered.

_The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 01/08 ‐ 07/17 – 9 year(s) 6 month(s)
Position: Assistant Consultant
Employer: Tata Consultancy Services Limited
Country: India_

So my points should be 75 only right? So while entering the EOI details itself, I should say that I was employed only from January 2010 so that it aligns with my ACS evaluation? Only then EOI will show 75 points, correct? I am aware that I am asking a lot of questions around the same topic but I am still a bit uncertain, that is why.


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

HI newbienz greetings I lodged 190 visa for me and spouse on 29th march I am presently in Nz as Rn on pr 
My spouse applied nz visitor visa to stay with me until aus pr grant. but it was declined for not meeting immigration requirements reason previously he came to nz before marriage and mentioned as cousin now mentioned as spouse close relatives reason but its common in the south to marry aunts daughter 

my qsn shall i need to update in immi 190 application that nz visa was declined or i have to leave?

waiting for your advice

thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Thanks NB. I am trying to update my EOI now. When I try to enter my employment history as shown below,
> 
> _Assistant Consultant - Tata Consultancy Services Limited
> Position - Assistant Consultant
> ...


You will have to split the 1st employment in 2 parts
10.01.08 to 31.01.2010 ..give all details and mark it as NON relevant 

Next entry start from 01.02.2010 . To 10.07.2017 ...give details and mark this as RELEVANT 

Also enter all the entries for which you do not have ACS assessment also in the EOI, but mark all of them as NON relevant 

You will see that the points will come down to 75

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You will have to split the 1st employment in 2 parts
> 10.01.08 to 31.01.2010 ..give all details and mark it as NON relevant
> 
> Next entry start from 01.02.2010 . To 10.07.2017 ...give details and mark this as RELEVANT
> ...


Got it. Thank you!


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You will have to split the 1st employment in 2 parts
> 10.01.08 to 31.01.2010 ..give all details and mark it as NON relevant
> 
> Next entry start from 01.02.2010 . To 10.07.2017 ...give details and mark this as RELEVANT
> ...


NB, I have successfully updated the EOIs. One for 189 with 75 points and the other for 190 with 80 points. I hope that something works out and if not, at least if I get the ACS assessment soon, that would be last hope. Keeping my fingers crossed. As always, you have been of immense help and now the waiting game starts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> NB, I have successfully updated the EOIs. One for 189 with 75 points and the other for 190 with 80 points. I hope that something works out and if not, at least if I get the ACS assessment soon, that would be last hope. Keeping my fingers crossed. As always, you have been of immense help and now the waiting game starts.


Glad to have helped

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Glad to have helped
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. I know you do not predict invites but what do you feel my chances are for 190 with 80 points? I think NSW has not even started inviting anyone for the new financial year right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Thanks. I know you do not predict invites but what do you feel my chances are for 190 with 80 points? I think NSW has not even started inviting anyone for the new financial year right?


I trust only what Tony writes on the forum

All others are just guessing without any basis

He thinks that those with 80 points for 2613 stand a very good chance of invite once NSW opens again

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Dear NB,


In my immi account it has been shown that Visa processing time is 6-7 months. I have lodged my visa on 18/01/2018, so it is 183 days but NO CONTACT YET. Is there any record of direct grant at this stage?? Will it be wise to make a call or mail to DHA to know my status?? mention be made here that EV has been done by DHA on 14/5/2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> 
> In my immi account it has been shown that Visa processing time is 6-7 months. I have lodged my visa on 18/01/2018, so it is 183 days but NO CONTACT YET. Is there any record of direct grant at this stage?? Will it be wise to make a call or mail to DHA to know my status?? mention be made here that EV has been done by DHA on 14/5/2018.


You have applied for 190 ?

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have applied for 190 ?
> 
> Cheers


have applied for 190 category.. I m in pain as there is no contact..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> 
> In my immi account it has been shown that Visa processing time is 6-7 months. I have lodged my visa on 18/01/2018, so it is 183 days but NO CONTACT YET. Is there any record of direct grant at this stage?? Will it be wise to make a call or mail to DHA to know my status?? mention be made here that EV has been done by DHA on 14/5/2018.


I would have waited for another month before calling up or writing to DHA

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would have waited for another month before calling up or writing to DHA
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. There was an issue during employment verification. I had received my job description certificate from my branch Manager and Deputy manager(jointly signed)on 17/07/2017 but DHA sent to my CEO and Managing Director of Head Office on 14/05/2018 for verification. That time CEO & MD took it negatively but assured me the reply was positive. I did not know what they actually replied. That time you said that NJL may issue to me but its 02 months after verification I didn't receive any mail from DHA. still is there any possibility of such kind of NJL?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Thanks NB. There was an issue during employment verification. I had received my job description certificate from my branch Manager and Deputy manager(jointly signed)on 17/07/2017 but DHA sent to my CEO and Managing Director of Head Office on 14/05/2018 for verification. That time CEO & MD took it negatively but assured me the reply was positive. I did not know what they actually replied. That time you said that NJL may issue to me but its 02 months after verification I didn't receive any mail from DHA. still is there any possibility of such kind of NJL?


Till you get a grant, a NJL cannot be ruled out

As there may have been a problem with EV, better to let sleeping dogs lie

Don’t call up or write to DHA
Let them respond in their own sweet time

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Till you get a grant, a NJL cannot be ruled out
> 
> As there may have been a problem with EV, better to let sleeping dogs lie
> 
> ...


I have no objection to processing time but worry about no contact of CO. If longer time gives me positive outcome there is no problem. is longer time often gives the positive outcome???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> I have no objection to processing time but worry about no contact of CO. If longer time gives me positive outcome there is no problem. is longer time often gives the positive outcome???


You can worry all you like, but it is not going to get you a faster decision 
Whether you will get a NJL or grant or a further CO contact, no one can predict

Members have waited even for 2 years for grant

Yours is a potentially complicated case, so you should be extra patient 

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can worry all you like, but it is not going to get you a faster decision
> Whether you will get a NJL or grant or a further CO contact, no one can predict
> 
> Members have waited even for 2 years for grant
> ...


NB,

A ton of thanks...

Masum


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > HI newbienz,
> ...


Bro i already have positive EA assessment with above mentioned docs 6 months back. And i am expecting invitation next month.

EA has not objected any of the docs.

I need help for visa process.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amarsandhu said:


> Bro i already have positive EA assessment with above mentioned docs 6 months back. And i am expecting invitation next month.
> 
> EA has not objected any of the docs.
> 
> I need help for visa process.


I am sorry 

I cannot help you in this matter

I have no idea about it

As I said I am not like a member who posts on every thread desperately whether he knows anything about it or not

At least I am not on the forum to sell snake oil

Cheers


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > Bro i already have positive EA assessment with above mentioned docs 6 months back. And i am expecting invitation next month.
> ...


Ok brother. 🙂


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol I think I know who you are talking about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

hi newbienz can u please reply to my query


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

I lodged my 189 visa on April 16th this year, and uploaded all the docs including form 80 within a couple of weeks or so. Meanwhile, my organization had initiated my B1 to US, which was rejected on July 20th. My question is, do I need to resubmit form 80 to include this, or is the form 80 meant to capture the details only until 189 lodge date? 
Many thanks.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on April 16th this year, and uploaded all the docs including form 80 within a couple of weeks or so. Meanwhile, my organization had initiated my B1 to US, which was rejected on July 20th. My question is, do I need to resubmit form 80 to include this, or is the form 80 meant to capture the details only until 189 lodge date?
> Many thanks.


:flypig:
I think it's meant to capture details until lodgement, except for change of address - which you need to update them with - it's the Change in Circumstances page in application profile.
:flypig: :flypig:


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on April 16th this year, and uploaded all the docs including form 80 within a couple of weeks or so. Meanwhile, my organization had initiated my B1 to US, which was rejected on July 20th. My question is, do I need to resubmit form 80 to include this, or is the form 80 meant to capture the details only until 189 lodge date?
> Many thanks.


hi my situation also same nz visitor visa rejected after visa lodge i am thinking to update in immi change of circumstances option waiting for newbeinz advice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> Lol I think I know who you are talking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yesterday he gave a like to a member who simply said yup to a post not even linked to him
ROFL

Getting desperate 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> Lol I think I know who you are talking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yesterday he gave a like to a member who simply said yup to a post not even linked to him
ROFL

Getting desperate 

I have added him to my ignore list so am saved from seeing his posts and wasting time
Saw the like because the member was discussing with me

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> hi my situation also same nz visitor visa rejected after visa lodge i am thinking to update in immi change of circumstances option waiting for newbeinz advice


Just file a form 1022
If the reason has been given in the refusal, mention it.
Don’t guess
Better to be safe from our side
These are uncertain times 
They are looking for the slightest demeanour also
Moreover I would not be worried about a visitors visa refusal unless it’s on character grounds 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> hi newbienz can u please reply to my query


Please repost the question

Can’t trace it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on April 16th this year, and uploaded all the docs including form 80 within a couple of weeks or so. Meanwhile, my organization had initiated my B1 to US, which was rejected on July 20th. My question is, do I need to resubmit form 80 to include this, or is the form 80 meant to capture the details only until 189 lodge date?
> Many thanks.


Better to be safe then sorry

File a form 1022 and be done with it
List the reason, if they give one in the refusal mail

Moreover nothing to worry
B1 refusal is routine 

Cheers


----------



## Skybay (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello Newbienz I need some help.
My DOE on Skillselect homepage is 02|01|2018 but in the points breakdown it is 10|05|2018 which is my birthday (I didn't change or update anything in the EOI ). Same points for both the dates. Which one of the two dates is considered for invitation?

Secondly, my friends DOE is 15|09|2017 with 60 points. Now updated with 70 points on 15|05|2018.Which one of the two dates is considered for invitation?

I looked up on the internet ....it is very confusing

Can you please help me out with this question?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Skybay said:


> Hello Newbienz I need some help.
> My DOE on Skillselect homepage is 02|01|2018 but in the points breakdown it is 10|05|2018 which is my birthday (I didn't change or update anything in the EOI ). Same points for both the dates. Which one of the two dates is considered for invitation?
> 
> Secondly, my friends DOE is 15|09|2017 with 60 points. Now updated with 70 points on 15|05|2018.Which one of the two dates is considered for invitation?
> ...


Take a printout of the EOI

It will give you the date of effect

See that
That is what will be used for considering your position for invites
All other dates have no value for you 

Cheers


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Please repost the question
> 
> Can’t trace it
> 
> Cheers


I lodged 190 visa for me and spouse on 29th march I am presently in Nz as Rn on pr 
My spouse applied nz visitor visa to stay with me until aus pr grant. but it was declined for not meeting immigration requirements reason previously he came to nz before marriage and mentioned as cousin now mentioned as spouse reason close relatives mislead information and asking for character waiver but its common in the south to marry aunts daughter 

my qsn shall i need to update in immi 190 application that nz visa was declined or i have to leave? 

waiting for your advice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> I lodged 190 visa for me and spouse on 29th march I am presently in Nz as Rn on pr
> My spouse applied nz visitor visa to stay with me until aus pr grant. but it was declined for not meeting immigration requirements reason previously he came to nz before marriage and mentioned as cousin now mentioned as spouse reason close relatives mislead information and asking for character waiver but its common in the south to marry aunts daughter
> 
> my qsn shall i need to update in immi 190 application that nz visa was declined or i have to leave?
> ...


NZ and Australia share very close ties and exchange of information 

File a form 1022 and mention that visitors visa for NZ for dependent was refused on such and such date

Cheers


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, I have applied for 489 visa 3 months ago. Have not heard anything so far. I get 0 points for employment. Vetassess deducts 2 years to consider skilled. So i ended up getting 0 points for my occupation. I have provided payslips, Form 16, appraisal letters etc. Have given a stat dec for ref letter. I gave a stat dec for vetassess too. Will employment verification be done for me? What are the chances. Should i upload my latest payslips too..for the months post lodgement. 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Hi, I have applied for 489 visa 3 months ago. Have not heard anything so far. I get 0 points for employment. Vetassess deducts 2 years to consider skilled. So i ended up getting 0 points for my occupation. I have provided payslips, Form 16, appraisal letters etc. Have given a stat dec for ref letter. I gave a stat dec for vetassess too. Will employment verification be done for me? What are the chances. Should i upload my latest payslips too..for the months post lodgement.
> Thanks in Advance!


No evidence required for the period post invite

Whether EV will be done or not, no one can predict 

But going by the honourable ministers comments, Ev is likely to become the norm rather then the exception 

You will have to wait for grant or CO contact
See if you can give more evidence for employment like PF , tax assessment etc. if available 

There is nothing else you can do that I can think of presently from your side

Cheers


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You should get the name changed to Gugna Rani
> 
> Else how will you prove that you and your sister are really related
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I am going to ask local government authorities to make a correction in my birth certificate.


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz

I read in many posts that some members are filing a separate EOI for each visa type with different Email IDs: 

1- What is the logic behind this? 
2- Is it ok with DHA? 
3- What is the best practice from your point of view? Shall I file three EOI (190 for NSW, 190 VIC and 189)? 

Kindly advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> I read in many posts that some members are filing a separate EOI for each visa type with different Email IDs:
> 
> ...


Most members file 3 EOIs 

The logic is that they have lots of options in case they get a pre invite or invite
The rules permit it

I would have done the same

Cheers


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Good Evening 
I think you must be in Australia from many years now and the information which is very helpful for the immigration purposes. I am recent member of the forum for Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Good Evening
> I think you must be in Australia from many years now and the information which is very helpful for the immigration purposes. I am recent member of the forum for Australia.


Glad you found the post useful

I am here only since a year

Cheers


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Immigrantno1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Evening
> ...


Dear sir

All my posts are automatically deleted and getting moderator mail for posting detailed process followed by me for generating my ACS results with points totality and eoi lodging done by me. You are the only one who has replied. By mistake I have thought that you have been in there for many years.

I have seen your presence in property purchase forum also.

Thank You and Regards.


----------



## Ram Agasthya (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi guys I'm new here.. Please help


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No evidence required for the period post invite
> 
> Whether EV will be done or not, no one can predict
> 
> ...


hey newbienz,

I haven't claimed any points for my work experience in AU, but mentioned it in form 80. I only uploaded my employment offer paper for this. Do you think I should upload more, I thought I wouldn't get a CO contact regarding employment, since my assessment was for professional year only, not on work experience..?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB,

My 10th Marksheet is in Hindi, what is the recommended way to get it translated in India?

Cheers.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Correct
> 2. NSW does not pick up on points alone. There are several factors in play when it comes to State sponsorship
> 3. You can mention it in the CV after you you get the Pre Invite. Before that you cannot
> 4. Checklist for documents are available on both respective websites
> ...


Thanks Sir.

Also, can we use Victoria Resume template for NSW application? 

Also, do you think 75 would have any chance in 189 or should I rely on 190?

Can you please share the link for document checklist, if handy?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> hey newbienz,
> 
> I haven't claimed any points for my work experience in AU, but mentioned it in form 80. I only uploaded my employment offer paper for this. Do you think I should upload more, I thought I wouldn't get a CO contact regarding employment, since my assessment was for professional year only, not on work experience..?


Do you have the complete set of evidence for the professional year as members generally have for normal employment?

If so merge all the evidence and upload as a single file

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My 10th Marksheet is in Hindi, what is the recommended way to get it translated in India?
> 
> Cheers.


If you have a birth certificate, then your 10th marksheet has no relevance

No sense in spending money on translation 


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks Sir.
> 
> Also, can we use Victoria Resume template for NSW application?
> 
> ...


It’s a template
You have to add or delete as per your particular circumstances 
You can use the VIC template safely
Remember to delete the reference to VIC in the template anywhere

I don’t predict invites
But you lose nothing by applying for 190 in NSW & VIC also through separate EOI 
Whether to accept preinvite or not you can decide later

The documents checklist are available on each state and DHA websites

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you have a birth certificate, then your 10th marksheet has no relevance
> 
> No sense in spending money on translation
> 
> ...


I dont have birth certificate, While i am in india next week, I will see if i can get one issued. if not, then i will have to fall back on 10th Marksheet translation, Is it online or need to visit the translator?

Thanks.


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Better to be safe then sorry
> 
> File a form 1022 and be done with it
> List the reason, if they give one in the refusal mail
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion newbienz, I have filed a 1022 to notify the department.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> I dont have birth certificate, While i am in india next week, I will see if i can get one issued. if not, then i will have to fall back on 10th Marksheet translation, Is it online or need to visit the translator?
> 
> Thanks.


There are many NAATI translators online

You pay the money and upload the documents and they email you back the translated version

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There are many NAATI translators online
> 
> You pay the money and upload the documents and they email you back the translated version
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Thanks NB.


Just saw

60$ is too much per page
You can also consider Indian based non NAATI but credible translator 

Cheers


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

hi newbeinz co contacted us today asking for pcc for both me and spouse

below are details co asking

for me-

Police clearance certificates - Consent to Disclosure of Information form

The Department has received ‘No Convictions’ letter(s) issued by the Ministry of Justice
(MoJ). We need to determine if clean slate provisions were applied for the followin XXXxXXX
Please provide a signed Consent to Disclosure of Information form to enable the Ministry
of Justice New Zealand to provide information to the Australian Department of Immigration
and Border Protection as to whether more than one letter was issued in response to their
application for a Criminal Record Check (see attached Consent to Disclosure).

spouse-
Police certificates
You must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a total
of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character
requirements. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been
consecutive.
The name on the police certificate(s) must match the name in your passport and must
include any other names or aliases you are or have been known by. If the name on the police
clearance certificate(s) received by us is different from your passport or does not list all other
names you have been known by, you will be requested to obtain another police certificate(s


what does this mean ? cant understand

we already submitted pccs for India,nz, and aus


please guide us

thanks in advacne


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> hi newbeinz co contacted us today asking for pcc for both me and spouse
> 
> below are details co asking
> 
> ...


FOr NZ, they have attached a form for you to sign ?

I presume it would be this

http://newzealand.embassy.gov.au/files/wltn/CONSENT TO DISCLOSURE OF INFORMATION 05.09.2017.pdf

For spouse, I presume they are asking for PCC even in her maiden name

You can inform the CO that the Indian government issues PCC only in the existing names on the passport and not on any previous names
I presume that will be the same answer for all 3 countries
You can email the 3 countries respective departments and get this in email and attach it

If in doubt consult a MARA agent


Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Just saw
> 
> 60$ is too much per page
> You can also consider Indian based non NAATI but credible translator
> ...


Sure, will see what I can find.
Thanks.


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> FOr NZ, they have attached a form for you to sign ?
> 
> I presume it would be this
> 
> ...


we received this format
CONSENT TO DISCLOSURE OF INFORMATION
I……………………………………………………………………………………………
(FAMILY NAME) (FORENAMES)
DATE OF BIRTH: ………………………………
GENDER: …………………..
ADDRESS:…………………………….............…………………………………………..
MOJ request ID number: ………………………………..
EMAIL……………………………………….. PHONE………………..
I hereby consent to the disclosure by the Ministry of Justice New Zealand information to the Australian
Department of Immigration and Border Protection that is restricted to whether I was issued more than
one letter in response to my application for a Criminal Record Check. I understand that the response
from the Ministry of Justice will be a Yes/NO response only.
The disclosure of this information to the Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection
is to be used for visa and citizenship purposes only.
SIGNED:………………………………. DATE: ……………………


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> we received this format
> CONSENT TO DISCLOSURE OF INFORMATION
> I……………………………………………………………………………………………
> (FAMILY NAME) (FORENAMES)
> ...


So both of you sign and submit this
So this over 

Now regarding spouse PCC

NZ and Australia I remember will accept both names when giving PCC married and maiden ?
Correct ?

Cheers


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> So both of you sign and submit this
> So this over
> 
> Now regarding spouse PCC
> ...


so the spouse can update the same pcc which received this April or need to apply new one?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> so the spouse can update the same pcc which received this April or need to apply new one?


When you applied for NZ and Australian PCC for spouse, did you give both names in the application?

Cheers


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> When you applied for NZ and Australian PCC for spouse, did you give both names in the application?
> 
> Cheers


Main applicant is my spouse and they have asked to fill the consent to disclosure of info. I'm the dependent and they didn't ask me for this. I was asked just for pcc.
When my spouse who is the main applicant, applied for pcc in India and nz did not mention the name after marriage


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> Main applicant is my spouse and they have asked to fill the consent to disclosure of info. I'm the dependent and they didn't ask me for this. I was asked just for pcc.
> When my spouse who is the main applicant, applied for pcc in India and nz did not mention the name after marriage


The PCC has to show all names of the person
In india, PDK does not issue PCC in name of maiden name, as far as I know
It only issues it in the name on the passport 
Recheck with PSK and get a letter or email to this effect

NZ and Australia I think allow maiden names also to be added on the same application of PCC 

Check if the facility is there, and if so, then you will have to apply again

Cheers


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The PCC has to show all names of the person
> In india, PDK does not issue PCC in name of maiden name, as far as I know
> It only issues it in the name on the passport
> Recheck with PSK and get a letter or email to this effect
> ...


sorry to confuse you I am the spouse (husband) My wife is the main applicant.
I have been asked for pcc again in spite of me uploading all my pcc's earlier.
Pcc's were asked for me(husband). So I'm a bit confused why they are asking for pcc's again when I already uploaded them. I don't 
have any maiden name.


Please confirm.
1. Consent to declaration of info from NZ form was asked for my wife. So, she would just sign to give them the consent? or again she need to upload pcc with consent to declaration?
2. I was asked to submit pcc's.Do I need to upload all my pcc's again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> sorry to confuse you I am the spouse (husband) My wife is the main applicant.
> I have been asked for pcc again in spite of me uploading all my pcc's earlier.
> Pcc's were asked for me(husband). So I'm a bit confused why they are asking for pcc's again when I already uploaded them. I don't have any maiden name.


In that case you can simply attach all the PCC for the spouse again and confirm that the spouse has only one name and that is which is given in the passport and the PCCS of all the 3 countries

The files may have been corrupted during uploading 

You will of course have to fill and sign the NZ PCC form and upload the same for both applicants 

Cheers


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In that case you can simply attach all the PCC for the spouse again and confirm that the spouse has only one name and that is which is given in the passport and the PCCS of all the 3 countries
> 
> The files may have been corrupted during uploading
> 
> ...


Thank you very much NB :clap2:


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi newbienz, just figured out that you have separate thread where you respond to all the query. Though I have already posted this question in another thread posting here again to get your response

I have lodged my 190 (NSW) visa application on 23rd March, CO contact on 5 June, responded the same day.

My query is I am in Melbourne currently (reached here on 21st July) on a business visa (600) for a short trip. Do I need to update the same to CO. If yes how do I update them?

Regards
Anuj


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anuj4frens said:


> Hi newbienz, just figured out that you have separate thread where you respond to all the query. Though I have already posted this question in another thread posting here again to get your response
> 
> I have lodged my 190 (NSW) visa application on 23rd March, CO contact on 5 June, responded the same day.
> 
> ...


You should file a form 1022 asap informing the co that you are in Australia 

Then remember to file one more when you leave back

Cheers


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You should file a form 1022 asap informing the co that you are in Australia
> 
> Then remember to file one more when you leave back
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick response newbienz. Is the form 1022 is same as updating in the immi portal about change in circumstances?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anuj4frens said:


> Thanks for the quick response newbienz. Is the form 1022 is same as updating in the immi portal about change in circumstances?
> 
> Regards


I prefer to use form 1022 as I have a record when I updated 

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi NB, I posted below question on another thread but seeing the traffic here, I am reposting in this thread.
I am expecting an invitation tonight and I have prepared all documents (including India PCC) except medical and Hong Kong PCC. For Hong Kong PCC I visited the HK Police HQ and they require a letter from Australia DHA. On their website also they have mentioned the following: 

Letter of referral: You must firstly lodge your visa application and then obtain a letter of referral requesting the certificate from the Department office. This letter must be submitted when applying to the Hong Kong authorities.


Does it mean I must first PAY the visa fee and then obtain a letter of referral by writing an email to them? If yes, then where can I get their contact address? 

Also, how about medicals, for that also I should pay the fee and generate HAP ID ( I know I can generate HAP ID without paying the fee using health declaration, but considering I can get invitation tonight, what is recommended?).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi NB, I posted below question on another thread but seeing the traffic here, I am reposting in this thread.
> I am expecting an invitation tonight and I have prepared all documents (including India PCC) except medical and Hong Kong PCC. For Hong Kong PCC I visited the HK Police HQ and they require a letter from Australia DHA. On their website also they have mentioned the following:
> 
> Letter of referral: You must firstly lodge your visa application and then obtain a letter of referral requesting the certificate from the Department office. This letter must be submitted when applying to the Hong Kong authorities.
> ...


If you want a specific letter from the department for the PCC, you may have to wait for CO contact 
Else you may try calling them up and enquiring after you submit the application 

Clients calling from overseas
The new Global Service Centre is available to answer queries Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm (local client time) by calling Australia on +61 2 6196 0196 (international rates apply).

But there are several members on the forum who have been able to get the HK PCC based on the checklist of DHA, if I remember correctly 


Most members prefer to complete their medicals before hand and submit a complete application 
It’s not too late even now to follow this route 
Generate the hap I’d, complete the tests and then lodge the application 
The decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you want a specific letter from the department for the PCC, you may have to wait for CO contact
> Else you may try calling them up and enquiring after you submit the application
> 
> Clients calling from overseas
> ...


Thanks NB, about HAP ID, can I --> pay the fee -->generate hap id --> do medicals? 
Or once I pay fee i must wait for CO contact for HAP ID? 


Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Thanks NB, about HAP ID, can I --> pay the fee -->generate hap id --> do medicals?
> Or once I pay fee i must wait for CO contact for HAP ID?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


The department recommends that you either complete the medicals before you lodge the application and if not done so, then wait for co to generate the hap I’d

So once you pay the visa fees, if you want to follow the department recommendations, then you have to wait for CO to generate the hap I’d

The decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The department recommends that you either complete the medicals before you lodge the application and if not done so, then wait for co to generate the hap I’d
> 
> So once you pay the visa fees, if you want to follow the department recommendations, then you have to wait for CO to generate the hap I’d
> 
> ...


Thanks, I understand. I'll generate Hap ID before paying fee. Once i generate HAP id then i can pay fee or better to wait for medical results to receive. I inquired in HK it takes then 1 week to send results to DHA directly. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Thanks, I understand. I'll generate Hap ID before paying fee. Once i generate HAP id then i can pay fee or better to wait for medical results to receive. I inquired in HK it takes then 1 week to send results to DHA directly.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Get the tests done .at least before submitting the application 
No need to wait for results 

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Get the tests done .at least before submitting the application
> No need to wait for results
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB, i am really surprised/inspired by your selfless and quick help. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Thanks a lot NB, i am really surprised/inspired by your selfless and quick help.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


I make it a point to personally answer all queries on the thread

Other threads, if I feel like answering

Cheers


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi NB Good afternoon where we need upload documents after co contact in our immi account to attach documents option or I have to sent to [email protected]? TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> Hi NB Good afternoon where we need upload documents after co contact in our immi account to attach documents option or I have to sent to [email protected]? TIA


You have to upload the documents in the Immiaccount documents section and press the IP button

You can attach the documents in a folder and send them to the CO by email also if you like in addition 

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi NB,

So for medicals, the HAP id is generated by CO after we make the fee payment? Can't we generate HAP ID after we receive the invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> So for medicals, the HAP id is generated by CO after we make the fee payment? Can't we generate HAP ID after we receive the invite?


You should not generate it on on your own after you have lodged the application and paid the visa fees, as per the guideline of the department

You can generate it after invite also, gets the tests done and then only lodge the application 

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

NB, As you would know, I have updated my EOI to reflect the latest details. The thing is I had initially submitted the EOI in February and made a number of updates in the past with the latest being replacing my IELTS scores with PTE as well as my work experience relevancy. My question is am I simply better of creating a fresh EOI rather than making numerous updates to an existing EOI? Is it like will my EOI be viewed differently if it has gone through multiple major updates?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> NB, As you would know, I have updated my EOI to reflect the latest details. The thing is I had initially submitted the EOI in February and made a number of updates in the past with the latest being replacing my IELTS scores with PTE as well as my work experience relevancy. My question is am I simply better of creating a fresh EOI rather than making numerous updates to an existing EOI? Is it like will my EOI be viewed differently if it has gone through multiple major updates?


You can make a 1000 updates also, it doesn’t matter

But if at any stage there is a change in points, at that stage it is better to create a new EOI, so that the baggage of the old EOI and it’s changes are removed

If there is no change in point, then just to file a new EOI for the changes and lose seniority in 189 does not make sense 

Cheers


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have to upload the documents in the Immiaccount documents section and press the IP button
> 
> You can attach the documents in a folder and send them to the CO by email also if you like in addition
> 
> Cheers


Hi Nb thank you uploaded and pressed IP button now its showing status_ further assessment


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi NB
What is your opinion about removing visa 190&489 invitation holders from obtaining health declaration prior to CO contact?? And the most weird thing is that their processing times are lower than 189. For example 190 takes between 6 to
7 months to process, but 189 taks from 8 to 10 months !! They are contradicting themselves


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A.huss said:


> Hi NB
> What is your opinion about removing visa 190&489 invitation holders from obtaining health declaration prior to CO contact?? And the most weird thing is that their processing times are lower than 189. For example 190 takes between 6 to
> 7 months to process, but 189 taks from 8 to 10 months !! They are contradicting themselves


There is no contradiction 
190 and 489 gets a priority in processing over 189 as per DHA own website 

So always 190/489 should have had a lower processing times theoretically , but this priority was never implemented , which I now think they are implementing 

Why they have removed 190/489 from prior medical , may be a technical glitch or may be a part of the plan to be implemented over all visa codes gradually 

No use speculating 


Cheers


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

[/quote]

There is no contradiction 
190 and 489 gets a priority in processing over 189 as per DHA own website 

So always 190/489 should have had a lower processing times theoretically , but this priority was never implemented , which I now think they are implementing 

Why they have removed 190/489 from prior medical , may be a technical glitch or may be a part of the plan to be implemented over all visa codes gradually 

No use speculating 


Cheers[/QUOTE]

I meant that 190/489 should be on the list and to remove 189 as it takes higher processing time. Anyway, how long should one wait to figure out their final decision??


----------



## pallavid (Jun 19, 2018)

*Default Query related to Queensland State Sponsorship for code 261312 Development Pro*

Hi Newbienz
Need help in understanding the Queensland State Sponsorship for code 261312


As per the state site, eligibility is 
Require 75 points inclusive state sponsership;
Require minimum post-qualification work experience of 5 years in accordance with ACS skills assessments; and
Require a full time position job offer for a minimum of 12 months from a Queensland employer registered in Australia


My consultant says he has filed EOI for Queensland under job code 261312. But I dont have a job offer. 

I am bit confused as it clearly says we require job offer in case of queensland state sponsership.


Points Breakup
__________________
ANZCO 261312 Development Programmer
Age: 20 points
Experience - 20
English Requirements: 10 points 
Education: 15 points 
Partner: 5 points 
Total points: 70 points 


Kindly help me understanding of Queensland eligibility.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello NB,

QQ, I am planning to do medicals before invite (as i am in india next month and it is dead cheap to get medicals there, as compared to here in UK). Want to know from you, is it fine or may have issues later?

I know it will affect my IED but that is not much of an issue for me.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pallavid said:


> Hi Newbienz
> Need help in understanding the Queensland State Sponsorship for code 261312
> 
> 
> ...


He is just bluffing you and taking you for a ride
Your application even if filed, will be just rejected in due course
Under the QLD rules, there is no way you can get SS being offshore without a job offer under 261312

Better to change such an agent and look for one who will tell you the truth, however unpalatable it may be

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> QQ, I am planning to do medicals before invite (as i am in india next month and it is dead cheap to get medicals there, as compared to here in UK). Want to know from you, is it fine or may have issues later?
> 
> ...


Absolutely no problem in getting them done in india, as long as it is done in a clinic on the DHA list

Moroever Don’t worry about IED
In quite a few recent cases, the CO don’t ask you to redo the medicals , even if expired or expiring shortly

Cheers


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

hi NB
i have lodged visa on 5th feb , i got co contact on 25 may regarding pte, birth certificate and pcc. I responded on 13th june . now its been 2 month from the co contact it is showing further assessment. how long they can take after the co contact ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

There is no contradiction 
190 and 489 gets a priority in processing over 189 as per DHA own website 

So always 190/489 should have had a lower processing times theoretically , but this priority was never implemented , which I now think they are implementing 

Why they have removed 190/489 from prior medical , may be a technical glitch or may be a part of the plan to be implemented over all visa codes gradually 

No use speculating 


Cheers[/QUOTE]

I meant that 190/489 should be on the list and to remove 189 as it takes higher processing time. Anyway, how long should one wait to figure out their final decision??[/QUOTE]

DHA is extremely secretive
You just can’t anticipate anything nowadays 
You have to live for each day

Cheers


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

please reply to my query ..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> please reply to my query ..


Repost it

Cheers


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

hi NB
i have lodged visa on 5th feb , i got co contact on 25 may regarding pte, birth certificate and pcc. I responded on 13th june . now its been 2 month from the co contact it is showing further assessment. how long they can take after the co contact ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> hi NB
> i have lodged visa on 5th feb , i got co contact on 25 may regarding pte, birth certificate and pcc. I responded on 13th june . now its been 2 month from the co contact it is showing further assessment. how long they can take after the co contact ?


It’s totally uncertain 
Some members get multiple CO contact also
So you can never be sure at what stage of the processing your application is at present 
No one can predict a grant
If all is well, then you are in the sweet spot of 5-6 months when the most grants are made currently 
But don’t make plans

You have done your part and now wait patiently for grant or CO Contact

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Absolutely no problem in getting them done in india, as long as it is done in a clinic on the DHA list
> 
> Moroever Don’t worry about IED
> In quite a few recent cases, the CO don’t ask you to redo the medicals , even if expired or expiring shortly
> ...


Coolio.

Thanks!


----------



## GolcondaGuns (Jul 24, 2018)

*Post Grant Question*

Hi NB,

I got the 189 Visa grant and IED is Feb 2019. I need to travel to Netherlands on a work visa for 5 months. Once I am back to India, I will plan for a long term move to Australia.

Do I need to update the DHA that I am travelling to some other country before my IED? Is it really necessary to update after receiving the grant, or simply I can make an entry in Australia in Feb 2019? Does it work?

Do they check my previous stampings on passport during immigration (my first entry) to Aus ?

Does my 5 months work in Netherlands impact my Visa status, that's already granted?

Please help about my question. Also please provide me the link for Post Grant discussions in expat forum.

Thank you very much mate !! :ranger:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GolcondaGuns said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got the 189 Visa grant and IED is Feb 2019. I need to travel to Netherlands on a work visa for 5 months. Once I am back to India, I will plan for a long term move to Australia.
> 
> ...


Once you have the grant, you are free from DHA

You can travel or work anywhere you want in the world as long as you do the IED before the due date

Relax

Life in Australia section of the forum is a good place to check for post grant information 

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Reg fee cost to add new born in the application*

Hi NB/Others,

Please shower some insights of you are aware of the info I request for.

My lodging is done and my application is the process of getting a grant. However , it will be put on hold once CO seeks information for my wife's Medicals since we are expecting our first child in another few weeks.

In order for me to add my child to the application I will have to request CO to do it. How much will it cost and how will I do the payment now ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi NB/Others,
> 
> Please shower some insights of you are aware of the info I request for.
> 
> ...


As the baby is born before the grant, no additional charges are payable 

Start the process of getting the birth certificate and the passport for the baby asap, as nothing will move basically till you have these 2 things
You can file a Form 1022 and inform the CO about the birth immediately so that he can add the baby to your list of dependent 

Once that is done and you have the baby passport and birth certificate uploaded, the CO will generate the hapid for the baby
Complete the medicals for the baby and mother as hopefully she would also have recovered from the birth stress


Cheers


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi NB,
I lodged my 190 visa on 23rd of March and CO contact on 5th of June asking for HR email ID. I have upload Business Card (Visiting card of my HR) and have also responded to CO on the same with said information. 

Now it's been 50 days and haven't received any communication. I know one thing that some from India contacted our HR on 6th of June for very my designation, salary and purpose of visit (since they also inquired for purpose of visit I think it was done for my business visa Which I applied on 1st of June and got the grant on 7th of June).

Any idea on whether they will do another EV. Since it is more than 50 days after CO contact I am getting bit impatient.

Regards
Anuj


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anuj4frens said:


> Hi NB,
> I lodged my 190 visa on 23rd of March and CO contact on 5th of June asking for HR email ID. I have upload Business Card (Visiting card of my HR) and have also responded to CO on the same with said information.
> 
> Now it's been 50 days and haven't received any communication. I know one thing that some from India contacted our HR on 6th of June for very my designation, salary and purpose of visit (since they also inquired for purpose of visit I think it was done for my business visa Which I applied on 1st of June and got the grant on 7th of June).
> ...


The 6th June as you have rightly presumed would be for the business visa

Whether that would take care of the 189 very hard to say

You have to wait patiently 

Keep the HR in good humour and ply him with coffee every other day so that he remembers your details if the all important call comes

Cheers


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Need your advise on below mentioned scenario.

EOI : 03 April 2018 Points for 189 : 70 (65 main applicant + 5 spouse). Code : 262112 (non Pro Rata)
Spouse’s ACS is going to be expire on 09 September 2018.
My questions are: 1- Will EOI points get changed upon expiry of spouse’s ACS and subsequently change in EOI date or EOI date remain unchanged and we just have to re-evaluate the ACS and update the new reference number in EOI?
2- Can we re-evaluate the ACS before its expiry and then change the reference number in current EOI before its expiry to save the EOI date?
Or what could be the best option to select to actually save the EOI date?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Need your advise on below mentioned scenario.
> 
> EOI : 03 April 2018 Points for 189 : 70 (65 main applicant + 5 spouse). Code : 262112 (non Pro Rata)
> Spouse’s ACS is going to be expire on 09 September 2018.
> ...


Get your spouse ACS reassessed before it expires

There should be no break in continuity 
You have already left it too late as there is nearly 2 months delay in processing 

So file the ACS application asap and request the assessor to issue the reassessment before the expiry of the current assessment
Maybe they will consider as there is not much work to be done as you are already assessed once 

If you get the reassessment before that date, then just change the reference number and date of the spouse ACS results in the EOI
Keep copies of both assessments safely to give to CO in case questions arise

Your date of effect will not change 


Cheers


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Thanx mate.


newbienz said:


> Ahs_Mal said:
> 
> 
> > Need your advise on below mentioned scenario.
> ...


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Thanks NB
QUOTE=newbienz;14585900]


Ahs_Mal said:


> Need your advise on below mentioned scenario.
> 
> EOI : 03 April 2018 Points for 189 : 70 (65 main applicant + 5 spouse). Code : 262112 (non Pro Rata)
> Spouse’s ACS is going to be expire on 09 September 2018.
> ...


Get your spouse ACS reassessed before it expires

There should be no break in continuity 
You have already left it too late as there is nearly 2 months delay in processing 

So file the ACS application asap and request the assessor to issue the reassessment before the expiry of the current assessment
Maybe they will consider as there is not much work to be done as you are already assessed once 

If you get the reassessment before that date, then just change the reference number and date of the spouse ACS results in the EOI
Keep copies of both assessments safely to give to CO in case questions arise

Your date of effect will not change 


Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

This is a nice thread. However, I need a specific clarification for my experience. Could you please help me out by clarifying the below?

Last year ACS reduced 6 years of my experience, hence, I could claim only 10 points. After waiting for 1.5 years, I will complete 14 years of experience by Oct 3, 2018, therefore, I can claim 15 points for 8 years of my experience. However, in the previous assessment ACS considered only 8 years 4 months in my 2nd company (actual experience is 8 years 5 months). In that case I have to wait till Nov 3, 2018 to claim for 15 points, if they do the same mistake.

Here are my experience details:
Company1 - Sep 22, 2004 to Sep 29 2006 (2years, 7 days)
Company2 - Oct 03, 2006 to Feb 27, 2015 (8 years, 5 months) - I worked the whole month both on October and February.
Company3 - Mar 02, 2015 to May 04, 2015 (2 months, 3 days)
Company4 - May 04, 2015 to till date (3 years, 2 months)

Could you please suggest me if I get the reference letter from my current employer and apply on Oct 3, 2018 itself? But if they do the same mistake what can I do?
Even if I leave it as it is, my EOI will automatically get 5 points in a month (November) if I leave the TODATE to blank. Isn't it?
Or is it wise to wait till Nov 3, 2018 before applying EOI?


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> This is a nice thread. However, I need a specific clarification for my experience. Could you please help me out by clarifying the below?
> 
> Last year ACS reduced 6 years of my experience, hence, I could claim only 10 points. After waiting for 1.5 years, I will complete 14 years of experience by Oct 3, 2018, therefore, I can claim 15 points for 8 years of my experience. However, in the previous assessment ACS considered only 8 years 4 months in my 2nd company (actual experience is 8 years 5 months). In that case I have to wait till Nov 3, 2018 to claim for 15 points, if they do the same mistake.
> 
> ...


When did you last get your self assessed by ACS ?
Since that assessment, are you in the same designation, company, location and RNR ?

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

I submitted ACS on 6 Feb 2018 and the results came on 21 March. I got a promotion which was effective 1st March 2018.
Adding to the above, I am working in the same company, just that designation has changed.

Do I have to redo another ACS assessment ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I submitted ACS on 6 Feb 2018 and the results came on 21 March. I got a promotion which was effective 1st March 2018.
> Adding to the above, I am working in the same company, just that designation has changed.
> ...


Can you get an Reference letter from the company confirming that the RNR did not change after the promotion ?
It should be a reference letter and not a SD 

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> When did you last get your self assessed by ACS ?
> Since that assessment, are you in the same designation, company, location and RNR ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes I am in the same company with same designation till now. I have assessed on May 2017.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Yes I am in the same company with same designation till now. I have assessed on May 2017.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


Can you get a reference letter from the company confirming that your RNR is exactly the same today as it was in May 2017 ?
It should be a reference letter and not a SD

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Can you get a reference letter from the company confirming that your RNR is exactly the same today as it was in May 2017 ?
> It should be a reference letter and not a SD
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I will get it on October as Iam completing 14 years on that month. But my question is, if the ACS don't calculatethe total experience as they did last time, l will have only 13 years 11 months. In that case can I apply EOI, will my points increased automatically on November?

Can you tell me what is SD?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Can you get an Reference letter from the company confirming that the RNR did not change after the promotion ?
> It should be a reference letter and not a SD
> 
> Cheers



Yes, I can get the same RnR printed on company letter head with new designation.
Do I do it now or wait for pre-invite and then get the letter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Yes, I can get the same RnR printed on company letter head with new designation.
> Do I do it now or wait for pre-invite and then get the letter.


You can get it once you get the invite also
But make sure you don’t get ditched when you actually ask for it

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can get it once you get the invite also
> But make sure you don’t get ditched when you actually ask for it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz. Nothing to get ditched for when I ask them second time. It'll just be a RnR with new designation on it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Thanks newbienz. Nothing to get ditched for when I ask them second time. It'll just be a RnR with new designation on it.


It has to be the verbatim RNR to the one submitted to ACS earlier
Not one line more, not one line less

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It has to be the verbatim RNR to the one submitted to ACS earlier
> Not one line more, not one line less
> 
> Cheers



Yes, I know. I got a copy of the previous one and can get the same printed on the company letter head with new designation.

Also, I'd like to know from you if this will work.

As I understand I can get this document after ITA. 
So, when I get my pre-invite, I can upload the same documents as I submitted for ACS assessment along with ACS assessment result and PTE scorecard. Then, when ITA comes, I can get a new letter printed on company letter head with same RnR details as in previous one. 

After that, do I attach a MS Word document specifically writing to The Case Officer mentioning that this is my new designation with RnR being same in the same company.

Will this work ?


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Will CO contact the company*

Guys, 

Normally each and every case, do CO contact the working place to verify? If so which company are they calling? 

I have worked for nearly 6 companies. When my assessment was done, I was with one company and now I am working with another one.

Any rule of thumb for them?

Cheers!!


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

Hi,

Today, I submitted my online application for nomination from VIC from their website after getting a notification for the same on my EOI on skillselect. 

Couple questions, would appreciate your expert views. 

Q1. From your experience, how much time until they come back whether or not they would like to nominate me to apply for a visa under 190?

Q2. My 189 application has 75 point, DOE 23 May 2018, but the application will expire on 26 Sep 2018. Which basically gives me just two more rounds until it expires, after the recent policy changes. Do you think i should already create a duplicate EOI for 189 instead of waiting for the existing one to expire? Can always cancel the newer EOI, if in case i get the invite on the exiting EOI. 

Cheers


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Dear NB,

Pls confirm if suspension and un suspension of EOI changes the effective date of EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Pls confirm if suspension and un suspension of EOI changes the effective date of EOI?


Nope

Unless the points have changed in the interim due to age or experience 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Yes, I know. I got a copy of the previous one and can get the same printed on the company letter head with new designation.
> 
> Also, I'd like to know from you if this will work.
> 
> ...


I hope you have edited the EOI to show the new designation ?

IF not, then close the previous entry on the date you got promoted and start a new entry with the new designation

When you get the final invite, on that day you get a fresh reference letter made and upload it as a part of the documents you are uploading

Ask me when you are getting ready to upload if you have any doubts

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samb19802000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Normally each and every case, do CO contact the working place to verify? If so which company are they calling?
> 
> ...


The department always springs surprises

They will never follow any fixed pattern or rule of the thumb so that the fraudsters cannot beat it

They may contact any one of the 6 or all of them or none
How or whom they contact also keeps changing
They may contact the hr or manager or the one signing the SD or reference letter 

No one can predict 

Cheers


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

NB, in this case, if I suspend the EOI before expiry of ACS and then un suspend it after ACS re assessment, would it work???




Ahs_Mal said:


> Thanks NB
> QUOTE=newbienz;14585900]
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> NB, in this case, if I suspend the EOI before expiry of ACS and then un suspend it after ACS re assessment, would it work???


[/QUOTE]

You have a gap between the assessments 
How important or irrelevant that is, I am not sure
I would not like to be put in a situation where I don’t have continuous ACS assessment if I want to claim earlier date of effect then what is shown on the latest ACS order

Maybe you won’t have to worry as you will get the reassessment order before the expiry of the old one

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Yes, I will get it on October as Iam completing 14 years on that month. But my question is, if the ACS don't calculatethe total experience as they did last time, l will have only 13 years 11 months. In that case can I apply EOI, will my points increased automatically on November?
> 
> Can you tell me what is SD?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


Could you please provide some updates on this?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Yes, I will get it on October as Iam completing 14 years on that month. But my question is, if the ACS don't calculatethe total experience as they did last time, l will have only 13 years 11 months. In that case can I apply EOI, will my points increased automatically on November?
> 
> Can you tell me what is SD?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


SD is statutory declaration 

If you leave the TO date blank in the last entry in the EOI and mark it as relevant, then the system will automatically give you the extra points when you reach 8 years of experience 

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> SD is statutory declaration
> 
> If you leave the TO date blank in the last entry in the EOI and mark it as relevant, then the system will automatically give you the extra points when you reach 8 years of experience
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Guys,

With recent trend, I am planning to apply for VIC as well. 

But I have read somewhere that states have problem when somebody applied for more than 1 state. Means NSW may get to know that I have applied for VIC and they will not consider this as a good sign for loyalty where associate will live for 2 years after getting PR.

Is this true? Currently I have applied for 189 & 190 NSW and planning to apply for VIC.

Please find my details below.

Regards,
Raman

Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience 5 points 
Spouse – 5 Points
Total 75 Points
EOI: 17-July-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
Invitation :


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With recent trend, I am planning to apply for VIC as well.
> 
> ...


No one can be sure if the states have access to the complete database of Skillselect or not
VIC is very particular about applicants applying to other states also

What most members do to overcome this is that if they get a preinvite from VIC , they withdraw or suspend all other EOIs for other states

How effective this is, one can never be sure as there are a hundred reasons why your application can be rejected by VIC post pre invite also 

So it’s a tough decision whether to put all your eggs in VIC basket only or apply for other states also and reducing chances of Vic 

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

I have applied for skill assessment with Vetassess for Insurance Broker 222113 and applied for priority processing, so I should get my result in couple of days. 

I am planning to keep my EOI ready by the time I get my assessment. 

I need help on below points:- 

Education - I have completed my education in India. I have completed -
1) Higher secondary in Commerce 
2) Bachelor of Commerce 
3) Masters of Management Studies (MBA) 
Do I need to enter Higher secondary in EOI or only Bachelor of Commerce and MMS qualification. Also if both these come under bachelor / master other or bachelor / master in science, business, technology (as per EOI educations fields). 

I have also done a diploma from Insurance Institute of India which additional qualification relevant to my work in India. So under which section can I incorporate the diploma qualification. Should I add this diploma under other non AQF accreditation. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for skill assessment with Vetassess for Insurance Broker 222113 and applied for priority processing, so I should get my result in couple of days.
> 
> ...


Once you have the Vetassess order, post the same.
Blank out the personal and sensitive information 

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Once you have the Vetassess order, post the same.
> Blank out the personal and sensitive information
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi NB ,

Is splitting the experience in EOI for each Designation mandatory ?

Or we can just have one designation( latest) with for all the tenure in that company( assuming that the complete work exp is in a single company)?

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi NB ,
> 
> Is splitting the experience in EOI for each Designation mandatory ?
> 
> ...


I do not know if it is mandatory or not
I can only share what I did 

My aim is to have common designation over all documents

It makes verifying the employment easier

I took great pains in preparing documents and filling forms, which facilitated me getting a grant in record time

So you can decide on the path you want to take

Cheers


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz
In my ACS report, I got the following:

The following employment after May 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 06/12 - 06/18 – 6 year(s) 0 month(s) 
Position: System Analyst 
Company: ABC

When I fill my EOI employment History, Which of the below options should I follow as I only have one employment:

Option 1: Fill two employment history from 06/12 to May 2014 and mark it not relevant ) and add another one from (6/14 to today ) and mark it as relevant.

Option 2: Fill only one employment history from Jun 2014 till today 


Which one is correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi newbienz
> In my ACS report, I got the following:
> 
> The following employment after May 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


Option 1 is correct

When you mark the current job as relevant , are you planning to leave the TO date blank ?
And if so, go through the opening post in this thread to decide the same

Cheers


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Option 1 is correct
> 
> When you mark the current job as relevant , are you planning to leave the TO date blank ?
> And if so, go through the opening post in this thread to decide the same
> ...


Thank you for your feedback 

Yes, I am planning to, because I am still working there. is there any issue? 
Please advice where is the opening posts ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Thank you for your feedback
> 
> Yes, I am planning to, because I am still working there. is there any issue?
> Please advice where is the opening posts ?


Page 1 of this thread

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I have applied for SA State Nomination under Chain Migration on 8th June.

As a relationship proof, I have uploaded mine and my sisters' DOB on which my Fathers name is firstname and middlename. Rest on all my docs it is firstname and lastname.

Was it mandatory to upload same name affidavit for SA, as my father expired in year 1992, so I choose not to upload and will upload affidavit from my mother side with DIBP.

Kinldy suggest. TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have applied for SA State Nomination under Chain Migration on 8th June.
> 
> ...


I have no idea about chain migration 

I am sure other members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi ,

Do we need to furnish the promotion letters for each Designation change in the same organization after the invite comes?

I have lost one promotion letter . Should I remove that designation from the EOI too ?

Regards ,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Do we need to furnish the promotion letters for each Designation change in the same organization after the invite comes?
> 
> ...


Even if you remove the designation from the EOI, I presume your payslips will show the changed designation 

You have to make sure that all documents are having the same information if you want a quick processing 

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have no idea about chain migration
> 
> I am sure other members will help you out
> 
> Cheers


No worries man, I have another silly question after 7 weeks of my application.

For DOB proof for my Sister and myself, I have uploaded English translation attested by Notary and Embassy validity stamped.

Was it mandatory to upload original non-english DOB certificate as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> No worries man, I have another silly question after 7 weeks of my application.
> 
> For DOB proof for my Sister and myself, I have uploaded English translation attested by Notary and Embassy validity stamped.
> 
> Was it mandatory to upload original non-english DOB certificate as well?


YES

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> YES
> 
> Cheers


Can you please suggest if I should email them now or wait for them to request?

current processing time in 9-10 weeks, 7weeks are completed. hoping it should not look unprofessional.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Can you please suggest if I should email them now or wait for them to request?
> 
> current processing time in 9-10 weeks, 7weeks are completed. hoping it should not look unprofessional.


Very difficult choice to make

Tilting more towards waiting for CO to ask

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Very difficult choice to make
> 
> Tilting more towards waiting for CO to ask
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply.

Very difficult situation for me too. My occupation is offlist for offshore applicants from 26th July. 

Hoping that if I don' t share it won't be a reason for denial as I have heard that SA is not very strict.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Very difficult situation for me too. My occupation is offlist for offshore applicants from 26th July.
> 
> Hoping that if I don' t share it won't be a reason for denial as I have heard that SA is not very strict.


In that case upload the original 

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, If I apply for ACS assesment and while waiting for ACS results if I change my job, should I update my ACS with the job change details?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, If I apply for ACS assesment and while waiting for ACS results if I change my job, should I update my ACS with the job change details?


You should not claim points for experience after a job change

So if the assessor is ready to accept a new employment evidence, then you should give it
But it would depend on the assessor

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You should not claim points for experience after a job change
> 
> So if the assessor is ready to accept a new employment evidence, then you should give it
> But it would depend on the assessor
> ...


I'd love to see that conversation: "hello, I just started here 3 days ago. I'd like a letter, if possible.....


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, I do not wish to claim points for my new employment. In this case, is it mandatory to inform the ACS assessor if the job change happens before the ACS results? Or is it okay to not inform the assessor of the job change?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FFacs said:


> I'd love to see that conversation: "hello, I just started here 3 days ago. I'd like a letter, if possible.....


What you said is practically correct

But my theory is let the member decide if it’s feasible or not
That’s his headache 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, I do not wish to claim points for my new employment. In this case, is it mandatory to inform the ACS assessor if the job change happens before the ACS results? Or is it okay to not inform the assessor of the job change?


If you don’t want to claim points for that experience, then I don’t think it’s necessary to inform him


Anyways ACS only assess you till the date of the latest SD or reference letter you are submitting 

Cheers


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey NB ... my brother is australian citizen and he applied for family sponsored VISIT visa subclass 600 for me. The DoHA application form also needed my proof of employment and i provided my experience letter. I was just wondering do they make Employment Verifications for visit visas as well ? As my companys HR dept is too lazy to respond calls and emails secondly they are not good english speakers.


----------



## maidofhonour (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I have found myself in a visa fix that I was hoping you could help me with. 

I am in a 1-year MBA program in Australia that finishes in August 2018. I have the option of extending it to a 2-year program by doing a specialization. This would help gain the extra 5 points for education in Australia. To keep this option open, I had taken a 2-year student visa that expires in September 2019.

In the meantime, I received and accepted a 190 visa invitation and was granted a bridging visa A that comes into effect after my student visa expires. I thought I would cancel my student visa once my 1 year MBA was completed, and begin working on my bridging visa till my PR was granted. However, I have now realized that my bridging visa will also get cancelled along with my student visa. 

Based on the bridging visa with full work rights, I received and accepted a job offer only to realize that I cannot work until I get my PR. I now stand the risk of losing the job and was wondering if there was anyway I could work around this.

Can I go back to India in August after my MBA, have my student visa cancelled and re-apply for a bridging visa A?

I really don't want to lose out on this opportunity. 

Hoping you can help and thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> Hey NB ... my brother is australian citizen and he applied for family sponsored VISIT visa subclass 600 for me. The DoHA application form also needed my proof of employment and i provided my experience letter. I was just wondering do they make Employment Verifications for visit visas as well ? As my companys HR dept is too lazy to respond calls and emails secondly they are not good english speakers.


Very very unlikely
The proof of employment is asked only ensure that you have incentive to return back to your home country 


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maidofhonour said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have found myself in a visa fix that I was hoping you could help me with.
> 
> ...


Your case is very similar to another members whose 457 visa was cancelled prematurely before the grant
He,is however continuing to live in the country on his Bridging visa on advice of his MARA agent
I could not make any head or tail of the clauses under which the agent has advised him to do so

If you are interested in going down that maybe risky route, you can search the forum yourself, or maybe I will try to give you the link

Other then that , your case is best handled through a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## maidofhonour (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for the quick response! I have been searching through this forum for quite some time now and the only option I see is on cancellation of the student visa, I can apply for a bridging visa E, but in the meantime I would be an illegal resident. That is not a good situation to be in for future visa purposes and I cannot work on that visa unless I claim financial hardships.

I was wondering if there was another way. If there is an alternate solution, I'd be more than happy to go to a MARA agent. Just don't want to spend on consultations and be told there is no hope


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maidofhonour said:


> Thanks for the quick response! I have been searching through this forum for quite some time now and the only option I see is on cancellation of the student visa, I can apply for a bridging visa E, but in the meantime I would be an illegal resident. That is not a good situation to be in for future visa purposes and I cannot work on that visa unless I claim financial hardships.
> 
> I was wondering if there was another way. If there is an alternate solution, I'd be more than happy to go to a MARA agent. Just don't want to spend on consultations and be told there is no hope


I have nothing further to add

Cheers


----------



## maidofhonour (Jan 27, 2017)

It would be really great if you could manage to find the link to the other case and share it. After all my research I might understand it!

Thanks!


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz 

I got a positive assessment as ICT Security Specialist, 

1- Is it possible to start the new application under different Anzsco code using same RnR letter and Same ACS account?

2- Will the two assessment be valid to apply for 190 and 189? 

3- Can I start two separate EOI with two different Anzsco code with two different states, EX VIC and NSW?

As I mentioned my RnR will be the same and ACS account as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maidofhonour said:


> It would be really great if you could manage to find the link to the other case and share it. After all my research I might understand it!
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-383.html#post14587040

See post #3821

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> I got a positive assessment as ICT Security Specialist,
> 
> ...


As long as ACS gives you a positive assessment under a new code, there is no problem in lodging 2 EOIs simultaneously under different codes for each state
So you can have 4 EOIs without any problems 

Will actually ACS asses you as positive or not under a second Anzsco code with the same RNR, you will know better

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> I got a positive assessment as ICT Security Specialist,
> 
> ...


1. You can apply to ACS, but whether they will accept or reject, it’s between them and you
Some members have get successful assessments under different codes one after the other
It’s difficult and not very common

2. As long as both are positive

3. YES, after getting the positive assessment 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

maidofhonour said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have found myself in a visa fix that I was hoping you could help me with.
> 
> ...


So your BVA only takes effect after September 2019, right?

If your course ends in August 2018 - when your course is not in session, don't you have unlimited work rights (ie no 40 hour a fortnight condition applies?), I was able to work full-time after I completed my course while still on my student visa (I was awaiting my 485 visa, and although I had a BVA, it never came into effect).

I checked the above with multiple MARA agents. I would advise you to do the same with a MARA agent as NB has suggested. 

Where I am confused is how you could get a 2 year student visa for a 1 year course - usually student visas have conditions like you have to have been attending the course you applied for under your student visa for the duration of the student visa. In most cases for a 12 month course you get a few extra months in your student visa after the course completion date - not an entire year in case the applicant wishes to extend their studies (that would entail a fresh eCoE I would think).

Anyway, a MARA agent ought to be able to clarify the above. 

Remember you are not just paying them to find you a way, even if they say there is no way at this time or that you have to wait till September 2019 or 190 grant, that is money well spent as you can be confident you have exhausted all pathways from a professional POV. 

Also, afaik you can't get a BVA unless you are onshore.


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB,

Could you pls guide any way thorough which I can have my ACS assessment expedited that I have applied yesterday on 28/07/2018.
Can I mail them if I want to have my assessment done before expiry of current assessment i.e 9/9/2018.

Thx.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Could you pls guide any way thorough which I can have my ACS assessment expedited that I have applied yesterday on 28/07/2018.
> Can I mail them if I want to have my assessment done before expiry of current assessment i.e 9/9/2018.
> ...


Have you already reapplied?

If so , You can drop a polite email to them giving the application reference number and explaining your circumstances and request for an expedited results 

Maybe they will put in a good word to the assessor 

Cheers


----------



## maidofhonour (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks so much NB. That was an interesting perspective. Will contact an agent to understand how it could work


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maidofhonour said:


> Thanks so much NB. That was an interesting perspective. Will contact an agent to understand how it could work


Glad to have helped

Do post back your agents comments. 
It may help other members

Cheers


----------



## maidofhonour (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi PrettyIsotonic, 

Thanks for your inputs!

I have a 2 years visa coz I enrolled in a 2 years program. The 1st year of the program is an Independent course that can be extended into the 2 year course. If I may ask, how long after your study program was over were you allowed to work on your student visa?


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Yes, I have already applied on 28th July.

Ok, I will drop a polite email requesting to expedite the assessment as profile is same, same company, same JDs, only an updated experience letter in terms of date.




newbienz said:


> Ahs_Mal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

maidofhonour said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> Thanks for your inputs!
> 
> I have a 2 years visa coz I enrolled in a 2 years program. The 1st year of the program is an Independent course that can be extended into the 2 year course. If I may ask, how long after your study program was over were you allowed to work on your student visa?


Immediately the days after, I think about a week or so after as it took HR the usual amount of time to transition my paperwork (the course completion date was on my transcript, and I got a separate completion letter that had it too). 

I was only working full-time on a student visa after course completion for about 2 months though, as my 485 came through in 2 months.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi NB. NSW has opened up invitations for 190. As you already know, I updated my EOIs a couple of weeks ago for 189 with 75 points and 190 with 80. Now I had already asked you if I should have created fresh EOIs instead of updating and you had mentioned it makes more sense to create a fresh one if points change to avoid carrying the baggage of so many updates to my old EOIs. Now my question is now whether I should go ahead and create fresh EOI for 190 without disturbing the EOIs I had already updated? It would be like a duplicate. Is that okay? Would that help? Could you kindly advise?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi NB. NSW has opened up invitations for 190. As you already know, I updated my EOIs a couple of weeks ago for 189 with 75 points and 190 with 80. Now I had already asked you if I should have created fresh EOIs instead of updating and you had mentioned it makes more sense to create a fresh one if points change to avoid carrying the baggage of so many updates to my old EOIs. Now my question is now whether I should go ahead and create fresh EOI for 190 without disturbing the EOIs I had already updated? It would be like a duplicate. Is that okay? Would that help? Could you kindly advise?


I would not have a duplicate Identical EOI in the system

If you want to create a new EOI for the same state and Anzsco code, then suspend or withdraw the earlier one 

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi NB,

My wife is due today. The question is the same around getting birth certificate and passport. 

I did my visa lodging on July 2nd and there is no update on my application yet. Neither CO has been assigned nor anyone contacted asking for my wife's Medicals.

Question : Can I upload my child's passport and birth certificate along with 1022 in Immigration account. Under which section should I upload it ? My document count is 56/60. Can I upload it under my wife's section?

I am planning to keep medicals still on hold for her until the CO asks for. Reason being I would like to CO know explicitly that she was pregnant when invite happened and she just delivered her baby


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My wife is due today. The question is the same around getting birth certificate and passport.
> 
> ...



How long after birth can you expect to get the baby birth certificate and passport ?

I presume it would be an Indian passport?

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> How long after birth can you expect to get the baby birth certificate and passport ?
> 
> I presume it would be an Indian passport?
> 
> Cheers


Three weeks down the line for both. First step is to get BC and then passport. Yes Indian


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Three weeks down the line for both. First step is to get BC and then passport. Yes Indian


The main concern/question running in my mind is what if CO ignored my request to add baby details if I upload my medical since in the original application it was myself and wife included.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Three weeks down the line for both. First step is to get BC and then passport. Yes Indian


In that case just file a Form 1022, the moment the baby is born, informing the CO of the addition to the family
Would you be able to give the name of the baby immediately in the form ?

Hopefully by the time you get the birth certificate and passport , the CO would have added the name
If not let’s discuss then

Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have 2 EOI’s already one for 489 SA and 189 and another for Victoria 190. Now Nsw has released the list so wanted to submit another EOI. My ANZSCO is 263111. Now me and wife have been issued a new passport along with my newly born daughter. Should I submit the new EoI with new passports or older one’s? I cant change the passort details for 489 as the application was submitted on SA website. Let me know what to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have 2 EOI’s already one for 489 SA and 189 and another for Victoria 190. Now Nsw has released the list so wanted to submit another EOI. My ANZSCO is 263111. Now me and wife have been issued a new passport along with my newly born daughter. Should I submit the new EoI with new passports or older one’s? I cant change the passort details for 489 as the application was submitted on SA website. Let me know what to do.
> 
> ...


You can submit the new EOI with the new passport 
No issues
Passport numbers can be changed in minutes at any time of the process or even after grant 

Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can submit the new EOI with the new passport
> 
> No issues
> 
> ...




Thanks NB. I hope submitting 3 EOI’s will not cause any issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Thanks NB. I hope submitting 3 EOI’s will not cause any issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope
As they are for different states and 189

Cheers


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

I'm asking for a friend. His assessment is as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from [University] completed April
2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a Major in
computing


He graduated with Bachelor's Degree and all his documents (Diploma and Transcript) all say he graduated with a Bachelor's Degree.

To give you a context, he studied at a different university during his first 2 years. Then, he transferred to another one but they credited all his completed units from the previous university. All of these are present in the Transcript from the latest University, which basically is the combination of all his subjects and grades from previous and latest university.

I wonder as to why ACS changed his degree to an Advanced Diploma? Also, they deducted 5 years from his work experience instead of just 2 years with a bachelor's degree.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 489 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi NB 
Do you have any idea mate, That how long does co takes after submissions of docs which were been asked to upload. Actually I lodge my 489 visa in September 2017 and since then w8ing. CO asked me for some docs in April and I submitted them in 12 days. Since then no reply😔😔.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

489 said:


> Hi NB
> Do you have any idea mate, That how long does co takes after submissions of docs which were been asked to upload. Actually I lodge my 489 visa in September 2017 and since then w8ing. CO asked me for some docs in April and I submitted them in 12 days. Since then no reply😔😔.


No one can predict 

Scrutiny of all applications has gone up

These are uncertain times

You have to wait patiently for grant or CO contact

Cheers


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi NB,

Fee years back i'd submitted my CV for tourist visa application and The visa was granted. Problem is cv was not updated one as the subclass was not related to my employment so i didnt bothered much that time.

I had not declared my first 1 year experience in that CV.

But now because i need to declare that in my 189 to get points, should i inform my CO in the beginning about my previous hidden experience? Or is it ok to go wth flow?


----------



## 489 (Feb 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Thanks for your reply. W8ing more than 10 months is very frustrating 🤨🤨🤨🤨


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

HI NB,
I have applied for NT state nomination (489) and currently my application is under CO assessment. I have not included any dependants in my application but i have done detail research regarding my kids schooling and residence in NT and have mentioned everything in my commitment statement and other documents. I didn't include dependants as i couldn't manage to arrange financial proofs for all of us. 
Now CO asked me to clarify whether you have family which you intending to include in you application, as you have mentioned in your documents but did not included in your application. 
Need your suggestion that what should i answer CO. I have explained you my situation. 

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> HI NB,
> I have applied for NT state nomination (489) and currently my application is under CO assessment. I have not included any dependants in my application but i have done detail research regarding my kids schooling and residence in NT and have mentioned everything in my commitment statement and other documents. I didn't include dependants as i couldn't manage to arrange financial proofs for all of us.
> Now CO asked me to clarify whether you have family which you intending to include in you application, as you have mentioned in your documents but did not included in your application.
> Need your suggestion that what should i answer CO. I have explained you my situation.
> ...


I am sorry

I have no idea
I doubt any other member would have also have any experience of the situation 
You are best off consulting a Mara agent
Maybe you can book a Skype call for 30 mins

@tony ..please see if you can help him out

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you NB.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi NB. Some say that it is better to select the specific state in the 190 like Victoria or NSW rather than select "All" or "Any". What are your thoughts on this based on your experience or experience of others? Should I create separate EOIs specific for each State or my existing EOI with "any" option is good enough??


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi NB, We have applied for 489 visa in the first week of April and uploaded all the docs by mid April. I have 0 points for work experience and have submitted a Stat dec for reference. Have attached my payslips, form 16, appraisal letters, appointment letter etc. Was just wondering if i should upload my PF form too. Do u recommend uploading a document after such a long gap? Will the Co wonder why i did not upload earlier? Will it affect my queue position?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi NB. Some say that it is better to select the specific state in the 190 like Victoria or NSW rather than select "All" or "Any". What are your thoughts on this based on your experience or experience of others? Should I create separate EOIs specific for each State or my existing EOI with "any" option is good enough??


Most members create separate EOIs for each state
Whether it actually helps or not can never be proven conclusively 

Just go with what everyone does

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Hi NB, We have applied for 489 visa in the first week of April and uploaded all the docs by mid April. I have 0 points for work experience and have submitted a Stat dec for reference. Have attached my payslips, form 16, appraisal letters, appointment letter etc. Was just wondering if i should upload my PF form too. Do u recommend uploading a document after such a long gap? Will the Co wonder why i did not upload earlier? Will it affect my queue position?


If I were in your shoes, I would upload it 
PF statement is an important 3rd party evidence

Cheers


----------



## nepalibabu1 (May 30, 2017)

I got a NJL on 25th of July. 
My referee was not able to answer any question properly and on the top of that he said that he work in a hotel but I have quoted him as my line manager in a electrial engineering company. 

Now how can i get out of this mesh and what should i submit to prove that i am not wronrg. The fact is that he also earn the company and a hotel so what would be the best wayo to reply to department. 
Please guide me 
I am in a serious problem


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nepalibabu1 said:


> I got a NJL on 25th of July.
> My referee was not able to answer any question properly and on the top of that he said that he work in a hotel but I have quoted him as my line manager in a electrial engineering company.
> 
> Now how can i get out of this mesh and what should i submit to prove that i am not wronrg. The fact is that he also earn the company and a hotel so what would be the best wayo to reply to department.
> ...


If you have not fibbed in the application, then it’s best to consult an immigration lawyer
Prima facia your case looks bad as why on earth would a manager lie or misunderstand a question about where he is working

They can draft a legal reply , giving point by point rebuttal of the department allegations or suspicion 

But if you have exaggerated your claims, then I doubt even they would be able to help you

So take a serous look at what you have actually done, as Immigration lawyers do not come cheap

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

NB. Thanks for your response. In my case I have already selected "All" in my existing EOI for 190. So if I create a fresh EOI exclusively for NSW, will it be considered a duplicate? Or should I rather update my EOI by unselecting "All" and selecting NSW instead? I could then create a fresh one for Victoria? Please advise


----------



## nepalibabu1 (May 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you have not fibbed in the application, then it’s best to consult an immigration lawyer
> Prima facia your case looks bad as why on earth would a manager lie or misunderstand a question about where he is working
> 
> They can draft a legal reply , giving point by point rebuttal of the department allegations or suspicion
> ...




So you mean to say I have no chance .........:confused2::confused2:

Can you please help me in person. 
What are the documents that i have to submit to prove my point. 
Since i have worked in the comapny


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> NB. Thanks for your response. In my case I have already selected "All" in my existing EOI for 190. So if I create a fresh EOI exclusively for NSW, will it be considered a duplicate? Or should I rather update my EOI by unselecting "All" and selecting NSW instead? I could then create a fresh one for Victoria? Please advise


Having all and nsw will be duplicate
You have to remove all and make it nsw
You can lodge other EOIs for each other state you are interested in

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nepalibabu1 said:


> So you mean to say I have no chance .........:confused2::confused2:
> 
> Can you please help me in person.
> What are the documents that i have to submit to prove my point.
> Since i have worked in the comapny


I do not know if you have lied or exaggerated any of your experiences or referees

There is no way even a lawyer can prove that you did not know where your referee was actually working and that you had no intention of deceiving the department 

I am not a lie detector machine

You alone know that.

So instead of being sentimental, sit down calmly and decide

If you have lied about the referee workplace, then I personally would not proceed with the application 

What documents you have to give, as I said earlier, is best decided by a lawyer 

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks NB


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> In that case just file a Form 1022, the moment the baby is born, informing the CO of the addition to the family
> Would you be able to give the name of the baby immediately in the form ?
> 
> Hopefully by the time you get the birth certificate and passport , the CO would have added the name
> ...


Hi NB,

Blessed with baby boy. Name is finalized and will be able to get the BC by end of this week hopefully. Planning to expedite the process. So shall I upload 1022 as soon as I get the birth certificate in hand.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

A question which is off topic but I'm sure some of you might have gone through with an assessment from engineers Australia, kindly advise if career episodes should be written based on the ANZSCO job description.

My current status :

Age : turned 24 this July will be 25 by next year so I'll get 30 points for age next year.
Experience : will complete 3 years by 31st May 2019, 5 points 
PTE : June 2018, 20 points all 79+

If EA positive then 15 for education
I'm a chemical engineering graduate ( 2016) .

If apply for NSW state sponsorship post EA assessment I will have 65 points. Any one knows what are the chances for a chemical engineer 

Next year I can have 70 or 75. 

What do you guys suggest, apply now or next year? 

By the way kindly shed some light on how to get assessed as a Professional Engineer. Does EA call the company to verify the contents of the CDR as I am still working here it wouldn't be so nice if my employer knows about this!!! 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> A question which is off topic but I'm sure some of you might have gone through with an assessment from engineers Australia, kindly advise if career episodes should be written based on the ANZSCO job description.
> 
> My current status :
> 
> ...


Under the current scenario, 70 points also will not be sufficient for an invite.

Then, about verification with your employer, any way you need a reference letter from ur employer for you to pass the assessment if you use your experience as a career episode. For that, you need to tell the employer about the plan. 
Apply now then only u will get a light on process next year at least.

Finally, did you pass the English exam?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Blessed with baby boy. Name is finalized and will be able to get the BC by end of this week hopefully. Planning to expedite the process. So shall I upload 1022 as soon as I get the birth certificate in hand.


Congratulations 

Sure

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> A question which is off topic but I'm sure some of you might have gone through with an assessment from engineers Australia, kindly advise if career episodes should be written based on the ANZSCO job description.
> 
> My current status :
> 
> ...


No idea about EA processes 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Under current scenario 70 points also will not be sufficient for an invite.
> 
> Then, about verification with your employer, any way you need a reference letter from ur employer for you to pass the assessment if you use your experience as a career episode. For that you need to tell the employer about the plan.
> Apply now then only u will get a light on process next year at least.
> ...


Yeah I got reference letter from my employer my boss was kind enough sign a letter with roles and responsibilities on a company letter head with company stamp . I told him that I have plans to move to Australia and he didn't say anything and yeah I passed my pte.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Yeah I got reference letter from my employer my boss was kind enough sign a letter with roles and responsibilities on a company letter head with company stamp . I told him that I have plans to move to Australia and he didn't say anything and yeah I passed my pte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apply now man.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Apply now man.


Did you go through EA assessment did they call your employer? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Did you go through EA assessment did they call your employer?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


They sometimes calls, you need a reference letter plus a 3rd party proof like pf or tax return or work visa or something without that they will not approve experience assessment.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> They sometimes calls, you need a reference letter plus a 3rd party proof like pf or tax return or work visa or something without that they will not approve experience assessment.


All of that I have, all the payslips, form 26 as, form 26, epfo slips, reference letter with job duties manager sign and all but how to get assessed as a Professional Engineer? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> All of that I have, all the payslips, form 26 as, form 26, epfo slips, reference letter with job duties manager sign and all but how to get assessed as a Professional Engineer?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


It is not about these files, I don't know, an assessment with this authority is like walking around the corner of a well without a fence. One small mistake or missing of something can make you fall into well that is being assessed as something else such as an engineering technologist. The main thing is the cdr which you write. It should show that you have worked as an engineer. In my case everything was given still they assessed me as an engineering technologist because of a simple reason that my salary was less than the salary of a professional engineer. It was 25000INR. So its all about luck and preparation of cdr. And once they decided to give you some lower assessment even god cannot change their decision. It is a bunch of ..... sitting on the desk.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

newbienz said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB, We have applied for 489 visa in the first week of April and uploaded all the docs by mid April. I have 0 points for work experience and have submitted a Stat dec for reference. Have attached my payslips, form 16, appraisal letters, appointment letter etc. Was just wondering if i should upload my PF form too. Do u recommend uploading a document after such a long gap? Will the Co wonder why i did not upload earlier? Will it affect my queue position?
> ...


Thanks NB. Uploaded 🙂


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> It is not about these files, I don't know, an assessment with this authority is like walking around the corner of a well without a fence. One small mistake or missing of something can make you fall into well that is being assessed as something else such as an engineering technologist. The main thing is the cdr which you write. It should show that you have worked as an engineer. In my case everything was given still they assessed me as an engineering technologist because of a simple reason that my salary was less than the salary of a professional engineer. It was 25000INR. So its all about luck and preparation of cdr. And once they decided to give you some lower assessment even god cannot change their decision. It is a bunch of ..... sitting on the desk.


Whats the min salary requirement for professional engineer? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Whats the min salary requirement for professional engineer?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I dont know they find some silly reasons for that....


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Query on DOE - agent filed my EOI on 18th july -190 nsw , with 75 pts incl SS while i was on vacation last week , being just back i confirmed the relevant job dates filed by agent while filing eoi- agent informed that my points increased to 80 which was a shocker for me , since acs relevant date is >= 1 aug 2013 and have 32 days gap bw 2 job switch , hence expected point increase towards end of aug 2018...


I got details from agent now and got the dates fixed as agent used ACS outcome mm/yy as eoi dates which caused the issue.

Now my eoi ‘last sub date’ chged to 31 july.

Pls let me know the impact of doe change and will this again change after my points increase? Thanks


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Query on DOE - agent filed my EOI on 18th july -190 nsw , with 75 pts incl SS while i was on vacation last week , being just back i confirmed the relevant job dates filed by agent while filing eoi- agent informed that my points increased to 80 which was a shocker for me , since acs relevant date is >= 1 aug 2013 and have 32 days gap bw 2 job switch , hence expected point increase towards end of aug 2018...
> 
> 
> I got details from agent now and got the dates fixed as agent used ACS outcome mm/yy as eoi dates which caused the issue.
> ...


generally DOE should be changed with the changes of points due to ege,experi,english..


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > Query on DOE - agent filed my EOI on 18th july -190 nsw , with 75 pts incl SS while i was on vacation last we
> ...



Yeah i understand that’s why my doe changed from 18/7 to 31/7 while my point moved due to wrong employment DD filed by agent.

My query is what is the impact of DOE change?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vimal85 said:


> Hi NB. Some say that it is better to select the specific state in the 190 like Victoria or NSW rather than select "All" or "Any". What are your thoughts on this based on your experience or experience of others? Should I create separate EOIs specific for each State or my existing EOI with "any" option is good enough??


It depends on the states requirements, eg for ACT you need your 190 EOI to choose ACT exclusively, otherwise it will be rejected.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sc.mnit said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> > sc.mnit said:
> ...


When EOIs have the same points, they are ranked according to DOE, so earlier DOEs will get precedent. 

So now everyone with a DOE earlier than 31/7 with the same points as you is ahead of you in the pecking order


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys did anyone check the NSW website? They have opened a new region central West for 489 visa. Does anybody have any knowledge about it? Kindly share your views.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Dear Newbienz,

I would like to thank you for providing valuable information for getting my Australia visa. 

I followed all your post on Expat Forum and with your valuable inputs, I got my visa grant for Victoria.

Now my next journey would start to get settled in Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

skharoon said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> I would like to thank you for providing valuable information for getting my Australia visa.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi,

Could you please assist me on my below 2 queries, I am in dilemma at the moment..

2611 group - ICT Business and System Analysts, is this group also includes 263212 - ICT Support Engineer?
and 
What is the ANZSCO code for ITIL - Incident management and problem management having 7 years of exp?

Any light on this is very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please assist me on my below 2 queries, I am in dilemma at the moment..
> 
> ...


Sorry

I am sure someone else will help out

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

DEAR NB,

Could you recall my case? I have lodged my visa for 190 sc with 60 points as an agricultural consultant on 18/01/2018. on 14/5/2018 EV done by DHA. since my CEO & MD heavily reacted as my exp certificate given by branch Manager instead of HRD. In this connection I have shared with you the incident. You were told me NJL may issue to me but yet after 76 days of EV, nEITHER CO contact Nor NJL. last day one of my colleagues went to my Head office. The CEO ask my situation and told that we have replied in such a manner that I was supposed to not get the grant..

Can u imagine how cruel he is?? In this situation what can I do?? I am in pain..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> DEAR NB,
> 
> Could you recall my case? I have lodged my visa for 190 sc with 60 points as an agricultural consultant on 18/01/2018. on 14/5/2018 EV done by DHA. since my CEO & MD heavily reacted as my exp certificate given by branch Manager instead of HRD. In this connection I have shared with you the incident. You were told me NJL may issue to me but yet after 76 days of EV, nEITHER CO contact Nor NJL. last day one of my colleagues went to my Head office. The CEO ask my situation and told that we have replied in such a manner that I was supposed to not get the grant..
> 
> Can u imagine how cruel he is?? In this situation what can I do?? I am in pain..


There are all sort of people in the world
Just ignore him

There is nothing much you can do about it at this stage

You have to wait patiently for grant or CO contact

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There are all sort of people in the world
> Just ignore him
> 
> There is nothing much you can do about it at this stage
> ...


Dear NB,

Everytime I feel sooth in my mind after consulting with you. I become impatient after getting such kind of harsh message from my office. 

Thank you so much..May Allah bless you..


Masum


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

skharoon said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> I would like to thank you for providing valuable information for getting my Australia visa.
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi NewBienz,

I have posted the below queries on "189 EoI Invitations Aug 2018" threat as well, but it got lost in the midst of other posts. So posting the queries directly on your thread, kindly help me with the same please.

1. I was in UK on deputation from 2007 till 2011, I do have all the UK payslips, UK tax certificates along with the corresponding Indian payslips for this period. But I cannot get bank statement from UK bank as I am in India now(I will try contacting them anyway to check if they can email me the bank statements for this period). Also, during this period my Indian salary was credited to UK bank account itself. So it is mandatory to get the bank statement, even though I have all the necessary payslips and tax certificates to prove my employment?? 

2. Also, I have Indian IT returns only from 2012 onwards, but I do have Form16 for all the years ACS has assessed positive(i,e, from 2009), so is it ok if I upload form16 for all the years but IT returns only from 2012??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> 
> I have posted the below queries on "189 EoI Invitations Aug 2018" threat as well, but it got lost in the midst of other posts. So posting the queries directly on your thread, kindly help me with the same please.
> 
> ...


There is nothing that is mandatory or optional 

The evidence that you give is like pieces of a jigsaw puzzle
The more you provide, the cleaner is the picture

Bank statements are a very important third party evidence as they can’t be forged

Many members have got statements from banks even after they have closed the bank accounts
The banks are required by law to maintain the statements for 10 years atleast
So keep trying
If you fail after all attempts, you have a reasonable amount of evidence, by which you may scrape through

2. No problem

What about PF statements ?

Cheers


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Edit EOI*

Guys,

My agent has edited my EOI at 4 time (SA, 489). 

Last updated date was today (3/8/18). I applied SS on 19th July and lodged EOI on 18th July.

My occupations closed on 25th July.

These edits will be impact on my SS process?

Cheers!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samb19802000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My agent has edited my EOI at 4 time (SA, 489).
> 
> ...


No idea about SA processes 

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

samb19802000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My agent has edited my EOI at 4 time (SA, 489).
> 
> ...


It depends on what changes have been made, does it impact your points.

For your reference:

8.8 If you have made an error in your EOI, Immigration SA can assist you depending on the status of your application. The following actions can be taken:

8.8.1 Applied for state nomination but decision hasn’t been made by Immigration SA – You need to edit EOI details prior to the Immigration SA decision being made & email Immigration SA to advise you have amended the EOI. If you are nominated by Immigration SA, the EOI is frozen and cannot be edited.

8.8.2 Nominated by Immigration SA but hasn’t lodged Department of Home Affairs visa application – You need to advise Immigration SA by email that a mistake has been made on the EOI. You must provide details of the mistake to Immigration SA.

8.8.3 Nominated by Immigration SA and lodged Department of Home Affairs visa – You must notify Immigration SA by email within 14 calendar days of the mistake in the EOI. You must provide details of the mistake to Immigration SA and any Department of Home Affairs correspondence received (for example, visa withdrawal or refusal confirmation).


----------



## neo-the-one (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

I have been following this forum for a month now and I must say you are doing a great job helping people here.

For Code 263111, I am getting 70 points and submitted EOI today for 189 and 190. I know that it is a mystery how states select candidates for nomination. I also know that SkillSelect publishes cut off different occupation codes for their invitation rounds and in the recent invi. Having said that, based on your general experience and opinion, how long would I probably have to wait to get an invite for:

1. 189 Visa -

2. 190 visa NSW (75 points if I get nominated)

3. 190 visa VIC (75 points if I get nominated)

Thanks,


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is nothing that is mandatory or optional
> 
> The evidence that you give is like pieces of a jigsaw puzzle
> The more you provide, the cleaner is the picture
> ...


Thank you so much NewBienz  I will keep trying for the UK bank statements. Yes, I do have PF statements for all the years of my employment(from 2005 to till date). I will include those as well, thanks for pointing it out. Anything other document I can provide to strengthen my application?? 

And for partner(or marriage proof), will the following docs suffice??
1. Marriage certificate.
2. Passport copy with spouse name embedded.
3. Sale deed of the property which shows the property is registered jointly.
4. My daughter's birth certificate which shows the parents name


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

After grant mail for 189, are we supposed to submit our passport for Visa sticker attachment, in that cast typically how long do the Australian Embassy or High Commission hold the passport?

Or

It's an e-Visa now, no passport submission required.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neo-the-one said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have been following this forum for a month now and I must say you are doing a great job helping people here.
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thank you so much NewBienz  I will keep trying for the UK bank statements. Yes, I do have PF statements for all the years of my employment(from 2005 to till date). I will include those as well, thanks for pointing it out. Anything other document I can provide to strengthen my application??
> 
> And for partner(or marriage proof), will the following docs suffice??
> 1. Marriage certificate.
> ...


I gave all promotions letters
Client appreciation letters
Company awards

Client appreciation letters carry a lot of weight as they are third party confirmation of your employment and capabilities 
While working for an European bank I was given an award by them which had never been given to a contractor employee. The award read that they broke the company tradition and gave me the award as no one among their own employees came even close to my contribution in that category 


For spouse

Hotel and air travel bills
Family photos with each other parents
Marriage photos
Joint bank accounts 
Joint credit card bills
Joint utilities bills

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> After grant mail for 189, are we supposed to submit our passport for Visa sticker attachment, in that cast typically how long do the Australian Embassy or High Commission hold the passport?
> 
> ...


It’s an e visa

Just carry a copy of the grant letter with you

Cheers


----------



## Prasanna1215 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello NB,

I have sponsored TSS Visa from My company and it is approved. in the e visa name was misplaced.

For Example: A - Family name, BC- GIVEN NAME, So Full name is A BC. In visa grant letter and VEVO Both are Printed like B AC.

How to proceed to resolve this..?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasanna1215 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have sponsored TSS Visa from My company and it is approved. in the e visa name was misplaced.
> 
> ...


I presume that the visa must have been processed through a MARA agent

Just get in touch with him and get it corrected

Cheers


----------



## Prasanna1215 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes, Thanks.


----------



## Prasanna1215 (Jan 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I presume that the visa must have been processed through a MARA agent
> 
> Just get in touch with him and get it corrected
> 
> Cheers


Yes, We have given to Immigration team in our Office. But its been nearly 3 weeks but no update.
Just worrying


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasanna1215 said:


> Yes, We have given to Immigration team in our Office. But its been nearly 3 weeks but no update.
> Just worrying


When are you supposed to travel ?

Ask your HR to contact the MARA agent.
They would be more willing to listen to them then you 

Cheers


----------



## Prasanna1215 (Jan 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> When are you supposed to travel ?
> 
> Ask your HR to contact the MARA agent.
> They would be more willing to listen to them then you
> ...


having time more than 2 months. just worrying about delay..

I didnt get the last line..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasanna1215 said:


> having time more than 2 months. just worrying about delay..
> 
> I didnt get the last line..


The Mara agents are not being paid by you directly 

They are paid by your employer

So if the company takes up the matter with the Mara agent, they will really move fast

Cheers


----------



## Prasanna1215 (Jan 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The Mara agents are not being paid by you directly
> 
> They are paid by your employer
> 
> ...


ok.. Thank you so much.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I gave all promotions letters
> Client appreciation letters
> Company awards
> 
> ...


what I want to say is you are a exceptional character in any means.


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz 

I have an inquiry regarding partner language requirement when lodging the visa. I believe my partner should have at least competent English or I have to pay the amount for English courses as a requirement. My wife Study at a medical college and she has verification letter state that the degree was conducted in English.

1- Will the verification letter from the college will be enough to wave the English requirement?

note that I am referring to English requirement while lodging the visa and not partner skill assessment.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> I have an inquiry regarding partner language requirement when lodging the visa. I believe my partner should have at least competent English or I have to pay the amount for English courses as a requirement. My wife Study at a medical college and she has verification letter state that the degree was conducted in English.
> 
> ...



are you claiming partner points?
if no, then letter from college saying that medium of instruction was in English, should be good as a proof of functional English.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I gave all promotions letters
> Client appreciation letters
> Company awards
> 
> ...


Oh wow, well deserved award  :clap2:

I will include promotion letters, company awards and client appreciations as well. And thanks for detailing the docs required for spouse.

For partner ACS assessment, I had just submitted her latest company Statutory declaration document detailing her R&R along with payslips, offer letter etc(as I was pretty sure that she would get +ve assessment only with her current employment experience and that was the outcome too). For her previous employment I had just submitted the offer and relieving letters which was not assessed by ACS. So for spouse employment proof, her current company offer letter, pay slips, bank statement, PF Statement, Form16 and IT Returns should suffice right?? For her previous employment, do I need to provide any documents as it was not assessed by ACS(stating insufficient documentation)??


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi NB,

I would really appreciate your advice. I have received a pre-invite from NSW and am going to upload my documents today.

My first issue is the file size. They are supposed to be under 5MB, right? My problem is that a couple of them are around 10MB after saving them as pdf. Do you have any suggestion to reduce their size? Any free software that would help with that? Or would it be acceptable to split them into 2 parts and call them, for example, Payslips_part1 and Payslips_part2? 

My second question is about which documents to include. Do I need to include everything I would for the actual visa application? For example, to prove my years of employment, do I need reference letters, payslips, bank statements and group certificates? Do I need to fill in form 80?

I'm also wondering what else I will need once I get to lodge the visa application itself. Are there extra documents apart from PCC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> are you claiming partner points?
> if no, then letter from college saying that medium of instruction was in English, should be good as a proof of functional English.


Just to add to this point

She should have also passed the course and should have been awarded a degree

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Oh wow, well deserved award  :clap2:
> 
> I will include promotion letters, company awards and client appreciations as well. And thanks for detailing the docs required for spouse.
> 
> For partner ACS assessment, I had just submitted her latest company Statutory declaration document detailing her R&R along with payslips, offer letter etc(as I was pretty sure that she would get +ve assessment only with her current employment experience and that was the outcome too). For her previous employment I had just submitted the offer and relieving letters which was not assessed by ACS. So for spouse employment proof, her current company offer letter, pay slips, bank statement, PF Statement, Form16 and IT Returns should suffice right?? For her previous employment, do I need to provide any documents as it was not assessed by ACS(stating insufficient documentation)??


For spouse, it’s sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I would really appreciate your advice. I have received a pre-invite from NSW and am going to upload my documents today.
> 
> ...


You can use any one of the several pdf file size reduction utilities available online

I don’t exactly remember which one I used
Experiment a bit and check out which utility which gives the best results 

One of them is 

https://www.ilovepdf.com/compress_pdf

If the file size still is above 5 mb split it and name it clearly 

No idea about documents required by nsw

For documents required by DHA use their list and amend as per your circumstances 


Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

newbienz said:


> You can use any one of the several pdf file size reduction utilities available online
> 
> I don’t exactly remember which one I used
> Experiment a bit and check out which utility which gives the best results
> ...


Thanks for your prompt reply, NB.

I used a pdf compression application but the file was still 10MB so I split it into two and named them clearly as you suggested.

I uploaded everything but the Westpac payment failed. I got an error message about an invalid IP address. 

I then got an email confirming that my application had been received but now I have to wait for NSW to provide details to make the payment somehow. I emailed them to explain the situation so I hope they will contact me soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply, NB.
> 
> I used a pdf compression application but the file was still 10MB so I split it into two and named them clearly as you suggested.
> 
> ...


Can’t help it

Monday hopefully they will send you a link to make the payment

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Reg addition of baby - follow up*

Hi NB,

I have got my kids birth certificate now. Shall I fill 1022 and attach along with BC. Is that enough or wait for passport to come ? I am planning for Takkal one for the earliest available date


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have got my kids birth certificate now. Shall I fill 1022 and attach along with BC. Is that enough or wait for passport to come ? I am planning for Takkal one for the earliest available date



upload the bc and 1022

Make sure you upload against your documents section, not spouse

Upload the pp when you get it

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

Since there are 1000 invites per month, is there any chance for 65 points for 189 for software engineer? Also 70 points for 190 in NSW. I lodged EOI in Feb. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Since there are 1000 invites per month, is there any chance for 65 points for 189 for software engineer? Also 70 points for 190 in NSW. I lodged EOI in Feb.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks for the quick response.


newbienz said:


> I don’t predict invites
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> upload the bc and 1022
> 
> Make sure you upload against your documents section, not spouse
> 
> ...


Bingo NB my next question was around whose section that I will have to upload since I am nearing my threshold limit. The current quota is 55/60 . I worry what's going to happen if I reach the max quota for primary applicant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Bingo NB my next question was around whose section that I will have to upload since I am nearing my threshold limit. The current quota is 55/60 . I worry what's going to happen if I reach the max quota for primary applicant


Hopefully these 3 are the last
You have no alternatives 
You have to upload in your section 

Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Since there are 1000 invites per month, is there any chance for 65 points for 189 for software engineer? Also 70 points for 190 in NSW. I lodged EOI in Feb.


There are thousands of software engineers with 75 and 70 points so at the moment there's no chance with 65. If DHA changes the split in favour of pro-rata occupations it would still take quite a few months for the backlog to be cleared. You'll have to wait for a couple of rounds to see the pattern anyway.

In the meantime, is there anything you can do to increase your points?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Hopefully these 3 are the last
> You have no alternatives
> You have to upload in your section
> 
> Cheers


Question 1: Passport appointment is on August 8th and I hope I get it at the earliest. Can I club both BC and Passport in one single document.

Question 2: Now that I have uploaded all documents should I wait for CO to add my kid to my application and then wait to ask for wife medicals. If it's asked then I can do both my kids and wife's Medicals. Till then I would like to refrain from doing my wife's Medicals to be super sure of my child getting added to my application.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Question 1: Passport appointment is on August 8th and I hope I get it at the earliest. Can I club both BC and Passport in one single document.
> 
> Question 2: Now that I have uploaded all documents should I wait for CO to add my kid to my application and then wait to ask for wife medicals. If it's asked then I can do both my kids and wife's Medicals. Till then I would like to refrain from doing my wife's Medicals to be super sure of my child getting added to my application.
> 
> ...


Upload the birth certificate and form 1022 separately under your documents

Upload the passport separately when you get it under the child documents once he is added
No sense or advantage uploading it in your section and wasting a slot


Till the CO adds the child to your application, there is nothing much else you can do

Don’t do the spouse medicals till the child is added and his hap is generated 

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> For spouse, it’s sufficient
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much NB. Can't express how grateful I am for your kind help and valuable advise/suggestions. 

And do I need to submit any documents(like Offer Letters, relieving letters) of previous employers for spouse even though these employment were not considered for ACS +ve assessment?? The ACS assessment was positive purely based on the current employment alone.

And when I download the payslips, pf statement, form16 etc, do I need to take the colour printout of these documents and colour scan them and then upload?? Or can I upload the pdf documents as dowloaded from my organization website directly(as I can download payslips, pf statements, form16 directly from my organization website)?? Sorry if this question sounds stupid.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

I am a software Engineer having ANZSCO code 261313 and my Wife is Bsc(Non Medical) and MBA (Operations) having 5 years of experience
Can i claim her 5 points, I did not find any suitable ANZSCO code in list but think in recent SOL from NSW the code 224711 seems close.

Can some one guide me that have more sight of this ANZSCO codes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thank you so much NB. Can't express how grateful I am for your kind help and valuable advise/suggestions.
> 
> And do I need to submit any documents(like Offer Letters, relieving letters) of previous employers for spouse even though these employment were not considered for ACS +ve assessment?? The ACS assessment was positive purely based on the current employment alone.
> 
> And when I download the payslips, pf statement, form16 etc, do I need to take the colour printout of these documents and colour scan them and then upload?? Or can I upload the pdf documents as dowloaded from my organization website directly(as I can download payslips, pf statements, form16 directly from my organization website)?? Sorry if this question sounds stupid.


Nothing is stupid when it comes to Immigration 
Not asking is stupid

No need to submit the evidence for portion disallowed by ACS
Just keep them safely, in case of worst case scenario 

All documents and statements which you have downloaded directly from websites need not be printed and scanned 
They can be uploaded as it is

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> I am a software Engineer having ANZSCO code 261313 and my Wife is Bsc(Non Medical) and MBA (Operations) having 5 years of experience
> Can i claim her 5 points, I did not find any suitable ANZSCO code in list but think in recent SOL from NSW the code 224711 seems close.
> 
> Can some one guide me that have more sight of this ANZSCO codes.


As this code is under 189, you can claim 5 points as long as she gets a positive assessment and competent English score

Vetassess is the skills assessment agency

You can get more details here

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Management-Consultant/224711.htm

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As this code is under 189, you can claim 5 points as long as she gets a positive assessment and competent English score
> 
> Vetassess is the skills assessment agency
> 
> ...



Thanks for the prompt response. I will get the skills assessment done but what about competent English. I assume she need not take PTE\IELTS as long as her higher education was in English Medium only which qualifies here for Competent English as I got the Declaration from her university saying her Medium of Examination was English.

Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. I will get the skills assessment done but what about competent English. I assume she need not take PTE\IELTS as long as her higher education was in English Medium only which qualifies here for Competent English as I got the Declaration from her university saying her Medium of Examination was English.
> 
> Please suggest.


What you have done only proves functional English, not competent 

To claim spouse points she need competent English

For that she needs to take PTE or IELTS and get the minimum score
There is no way out for her

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sir,

I just want to clarify again. Since I am the Primary applicant and claiming her 5 points as my partner why she needs competent English?

*Information about family members 18 years old or older*

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...etent-english-family-members-18-or-older.aspx


If an additional family member 18 years old or older is applying for the visa with you, either:
they must have Functional English, or you must pay an additional fee called a second installment.
Tests proving Functional English must be completed no more than 12 months before applying for the visa or can be completed while your application is processed.

Can you clarify on this please.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

vinay_1187 said:


> Sir,
> 
> I just want to clarify again. Since I am the Primary applicant and claiming her 5 points as my partner why she needs competent English?
> 
> ...




Proving "Functional English" for your partner means you avoid paying a separate and additional 2nd Visa Application Charge (VAC2) of $4890 for her, but does not get you any points. That VAC2 charge entitles people without Functional English to 500 hours of English lessons when they arrive in Australia. If your spouse has Functional English, there is no VAC2 charge, but no points either.

If you want to claim the 5 points, you can only do that because of her "Partner Skills" which must include at least "Competent English" - just being your partner and having Functional English won't get you the 5 points.

To get the 5 points, this is what she'll need: 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

kaju said:


> Proving "Functional English" for your partner means you avoid paying a separate and additional 2nd Visa Application Charge (VAC2) of $4890 for her, but does not get you any points. That VAC2 charge entitles people without Functional English to 500 hours of English lessons when they arrive in Australia. If your spouse has Functional English, there is no VAC2 charge, but no points either.
> 
> If you want to claim the 5 points, you can only do that because of her "Partner Skills" which must include at least "Competent English" - just being your partner and having Functional English won't get you the 5 points.
> 
> ...


Got it !! Thanks for the clarification. Time to prepare


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

What are my chances of getting invite from NSW. I do not have points for my experience. Submitted my EOI on 28th March 18.

ANZcode -- 261313

Points with SS -- 75
Edu - 15
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Partner - 5


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anushadias89 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> What are my chances of getting invite from NSW. I do not have points for my experience. Submitted my EOI on 28th March 18.
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites
You could have saved yourself the post had you read my signature 

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nothing is stupid when it comes to Immigration
> Not asking is stupid
> 
> No need to submit the evidence for portion disallowed by ACS
> ...


Thanks again NB


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi Was wondering if you could help me out with this query.
VETASSESS has positively assessed my employment from 11/2008 to 11/2017 although my first job was from 08/2003 until 2010. in my EOI from which date should I enter as the starting date ?
I have entered as 2003 in both my EOI and SA SS application. Now I'm worried that its a big mistake. What should I do? Do you think I should update my EOI to 2008 and inform SA?


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don’t predict invites
> You could have saved yourself the post had you read my signature
> 
> Cheers



Yes.. I did read that.. But let me rephrase my question..

Do NSW invite people who do not have points for experience..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anushadias89 said:


> Yes.. I did read that.. But let me rephrase my question..
> 
> Do NSW invite people who do not have points for experience..


NSW has minimum requirements for experience for each category 
If you have that much, then they may invite you, even if you don’t have the points

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

olmaza said:


> Hi Was wondering if you could help me out with this query.
> VETASSESS has positively assessed my employment from 11/2008 to 11/2017 although my first job was from 08/2003 until 2010. in my EOI from which date should I enter as the starting date ?
> I have entered as 2003 in both my EOI and SA SS application. Now I'm worried that its a big mistake. What should I do? Do you think I should update my EOI to 2008 and inform SA?


In the EOI , You have to enter the employment from 08/2003 till 31st October 2008 also but mark it as NON relevant
From 01.11.2008 start a new entry till 2010 job but mark this as RELEVANT 

Similarly all jobs after this mark them all as relevant 

Do you already have the preinvite from SA or have you already applied ?

If so inform them immediately that you have wrongly claimed the experience 

Cheers


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In the EOI , You have to enter the employment from 08/2003 till 31st October 2008 also but mark it as NON relevant
> From 01.11.2008 start a new entry till 2010 job but mark this as RELEVANT
> 
> Similarly all jobs after this mark them all as relevant
> ...


Thank you for your prompt response. I have applied for SA on July 5th waiting to hear.


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

olmaza said:


> Thank you for your prompt response. I have applied for SA on July 5th waiting to hear.


When you say mark it as "NON relevant" do you mean I have to answer NO to this question?

"Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

olmaza said:


> When you say mark it as "NON relevant" do you mean I have to answer NO to this question?
> 
> "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?"


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In the EOI , You have to enter the employment from 08/2003 till 31st October 2008 also but mark it as NON relevant
> From 01.11.2008 start a new entry till 2010 job but mark this as RELEVANT
> 
> Similarly all jobs after this mark them all as relevant
> ...


However it does not affect my points as I have been assessed for 9 yrs and get 15 pts anyway. So do you still think I should change it in my EOI?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

olmaza said:


> Hi Was wondering if you could help me out with this query.
> VETASSESS has positively assessed my employment from 11/2008 to 11/2017 although my first job was from 08/2003 until 2010. in my EOI from which date should I enter as the starting date ?
> I have entered as 2003 in both my EOI and SA SS application. Now I'm worried that its a big mistake. What should I do? Do you think I should update my EOI to 2008 and inform SA?


Adding more to NBs reply,

If you have done mistake in your eoi and SA application, you have a way to correct it,

8.8 If you have made an error in your EOI, Immigration SA can assist you depending on the status of your application. The following actions can be taken:

8.8.1 Applied for state nomination but decision hasn’t been made by Immigration SA – You need to edit EOI details prior to the Immigration SA decision being made & email Immigration SA to advise you have amended the EOI. If you are nominated by Immigration SA, the EOI is frozen and cannot be edited.

8.8.2 Nominated by Immigration SA but hasn’t lodged Department of Home Affairs visa application – You need to advise Immigration SA by email that a mistake has been made on the EOI. You must provide details of the mistake to Immigration SA.

8.8.3 Nominated by Immigration SA and lodged Department of Home Affairs visa – You must notify Immigration SA by email within 14 calendar days of the mistake in the EOI. You must provide details of the mistake to Immigration SA and any Department of Home Affairs correspondence received (for example, visa withdrawal or refusal confirmation).

Source :http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

Also in the EOI employment history should I enter each position separately or only each job and mention the last held position at each job?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

olmaza said:


> Also in the EOI employment history should I enter each position separately or only each job and mention the last held position at each job?


I split each position
All my documents were also prepared accordingly 
My SA also reflected the same

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi NewBienz,
For primary applicant, the payslips, Form16, Bank Statement, PF Statements etc should be uploaded only for those years which are assessed +ve by ACS?? For e.g. my employment start date is Apr 2005, but ACS has assessed +ve assessment for experience only after Apr 2009. So in the Visa application, will it suffice if I upload all the above stated documents from May2009 to till date?? Or should I upload all the docs from employment start date itself(Apr 2005)??

If I start uploading the docs from my employment start date itself, it will exceed 60 documents limit.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> For primary applicant, the payslips, Form16, Bank Statement, PF Statements etc should be uploaded only for those years which are assessed +ve by ACS?? For e.g. my employment start date is Apr 2005, but ACS has assessed +ve assessment for experience only after Apr 2009. So in the Visa application, will it suffice if I upload all the above stated documents from May2009 to till date?? Or should I upload all the docs from employment start date itself(Apr 2005)??
> 
> If I start uploading the docs from my employment start date itself, it will exceed 60 documents limit.


I spent several days in merging and splitting files
Don’t use more then 50 slots initially 
You will forget something and will need buffer to upload

You have to decide what and how to upload

I can’t help

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Experts,

By the way, What is PRO RATA & NON PRO RATA occupations ?

For example mine is 261313 Software Engineer
Partner is 224711 Managment Consultant

What are these positions are and what is the impact of being a pro rata or non prorata.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I have a query. I have applied for 190 visa, and claiming for point only till March 2017. (April onwards I changed my job, and did not really wish to involve the employers and get more letters from them). I applied for Vetasses assessment in May 2017, and clearly mentioned employment end date as March 2017.

I lodged my 190 visa on May 7th, and since May 10 I am working on-shore (since I am already on 489). Should I be uploading employment proof or any other evidence for my current job as well? I thought of not uploading, to let the matters be simple, plus the fact that I was not claiming any points for all this experience. What do you recommend?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Experts,
> 
> By the way, What is PRO RATA & NON PRO RATA occupations ?
> 
> ...


Pro rata and non pro rata affect only in 189

The high demand jobs like ICT and auditors accountants etc are in pro rata 

Only a limited number of invites are allocated to pro rata jobs to ensure that non pro rata jobs also get an invite although they are at lower points

You can check the complete list in Skillselect 

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have to compile skill assessment for VETASSESS for my wife. Can someone please paste the content of the employment refernces please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> I have to compile skill assessment for VETASSESS for my wife. Can someone please paste the content of the employment refernces please


No idea about Vetassess process 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have a query. I have applied for 190 visa, and claiming for point only till March 2017. (April onwards I changed my job, and did not really wish to involve the employers and get more letters from them). I applied for Vetasses assessment in May 2017, and clearly mentioned employment end date as March 2017.
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa on May 7th, and since May 10 I am working on-shore (since I am already on 489). Should I be uploading employment proof or any other evidence for my current job as well? I thought of not uploading, to let the matters be simple, plus the fact that I was not claiming any points for all this experience. What do you recommend?


Don’t upload initially, but keep all documents ready to upload in case asked for

Cheers


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Can please someone answer me about this? 
What if I already have my assessment done for my bachelor's degree and then now I'm thinking of master's degree too.. Do I need to get assessed again after completing my master's too?
Can find any relevant thread for this, I'm sorry if it's a bit out of context.. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Once you have the Vetassess order, post the same.
> Blank out the personal and sensitive information
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, 

I got a positive outcome from Vetassess today. I have read through many of your posts and taken some tips from them before going on for assessment. Like you had mentioned somewhere that its good to make summaries of education / employment and I followed the same to make the verification process simpler. I thank you and the forum for the valuable information and inputs being provided. 

Now I have to lodge an EOI and have couple of questions:- 

*Qualifications - *
1) Bachelor of Commerce - assessed as comparable
to the educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree
and is therefore at the required level.
Field of study Financial Accounting and Auditing is not
highly relevant
_ Do I need to enter the Higher secondary details plus bachelors details or club both into one. _

2) Master of Management Studies - assessed as
comparable to the educational level of an AQF Master
degree and is therefore at the required level.
Field of study Management Studies is not highly
relevant

I shall enter this qualification as is, as its two year course. 
*
Employement *
I have worked for 14 years but EOI says enter details of last 10 years so should I not add the first four years or add it as non relevant. 

I have no of years positively assessed as 8.8 years. So other relevant employment I shall add as it is. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got a positive outcome from Vetassess today. I have read through many of your posts and taken some tips from them before going on for assessment. Like you had mentioned somewhere that its good to make summaries of education / employment and I followed the same to make the verification process simpler. I thank you and the forum for the valuable information and inputs being provided.
> 
> ...


High school not required at all..no merging also 
Bachelors and masters only

Add entire employment but ONLY the last 8.8 years should be marked as RELEVANT 
Split employment in 2 parts if necessary to achieve the same

All earlier to that will be entered but marked as NON relevant 

You can avoid giving more then 10 years old or give, your choice

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gaurav3773 said:


> Can please someone answer me about this?
> What if I already have my assessment done for my bachelor's degree and then now I'm thinking of master's degree too.. Do I need to get assessed again after completing my master's too?
> Can find any relevant thread for this, I'm sorry if it's a bit out of context..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


When will you complete your masters ?
When did you complete your SA ?

You do not get any extra points for masters 
So what’s the advantage you are looking for ?

Give complete background and present stage you are in 

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Gaurav3773 said:


> Can please someone answer me about this?
> What if I already have my assessment done for my bachelor's degree and then now I'm thinking of master's degree too.. Do I need to get assessed again after completing my master's too?
> Can find any relevant thread for this, I'm sorry if it's a bit out of context..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


you could get maximum 15 points for your relevant degree so I dont thing you need to get your masters assessed (for a master degree there not additional points are given)


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> When will you complete your masters ?
> When did you complete your SA ?
> 
> You do not get any extra points for masters
> ...


Yes. I know I won't get any points for masters. But I'll get 5 points for studying in Australia. 
The reason I'm taking this step is I don't have salary slips or anything because we used to get our salary on hand. I'm from a really small town in India, there's no such thing as salary slip or anything. How am I supposed to present my CO with salary slip and everything if they ask for it? 
I'm in a big fix right now. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yes there are not... But what if I do complete it, I don't need to necessarily get it assessed? What if I start working after that? Will my previous assessment be enough and then I can show my master's degree?


JASN2015 said:


> you could get maximum 15 points for your relevant degree so I dont thing you need to get your masters assessed (for a master degree there not additional points are given)


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gaurav3773 said:


> Yes. I know I won't get any points for masters. But I'll get 5 points for studying in Australia.
> The reason I'm taking this step is I don't have salary slips or anything because we used to get our salary on hand. I'm from a really small town in India, there's no such thing as salary slip or anything. How am I supposed to present my CO with salary slip and everything if they ask for it?
> I'm in a big fix right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I give up

I am sure other members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Confused about how to fill diploma in EOI?*

In EOI under what category should i mention my A level diploma from DOEACC which has been assessed as "comparable to AQF diploma with a major in computing".

The options are:
1. Diploma
2. Other Qualification or award recognized by assessing authority.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Gaurav3773 said:


> Yes there are not... But what if I do complete it, I don't need to necessarily get it assessed? What if I start working after that? Will my previous assessment be enough and then I can show my master's degree?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


If you already have a positive skills assessment, you do not need to get your masters assessed. you can claim points for the RELEVANT experience only after the completion of your degree.sorry, I dont have an idea about post experience after a Australian qualification.


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ok.. Thanks for the prompt reply .. 


JASN2015 said:


> If you already have a positive skills assessment, you do not need to get your masters assessed. you can claim points for the RELEVANT experience only after the completion of your degree.sorry, I dont have an idea about post experience after a Australian qualification.


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> In EOI under what category should i mention my A level diploma from DOEACC which has been assessed as "comparable to AQF diploma with a major in computing".
> 
> The options are:
> 1. Diploma
> 2. Other Qualification or award recognized by assessing authority.


I would have gone with diploma

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Gaurav3773 said:


> Yes there are not... But what if I do complete it, I don't need to necessarily get it assessed? What if I start working after that? Will my previous assessment be enough and then I can show my master's degree?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Gaurav take a deep breath, you'll be fine if you prepare accordingly buddy  

To answer your question: no you don't need to get your Masters assessed if you're not claiming points for work experience that rely on that qualification to deem you skilled. 

To meet the Australian Study Requirement check out the following link. It has info regarding what your Completion Letter will need to contain as well. Here it is: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...l-skilled-migration-applications/2-year-study

To check if your course meets the length requirement (the link is broken on the DHA website) - you can visit this link: cricos.education.gov.au - and do a course search. 

Feel free to PM me I would be happy to help share further my personal experience.


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks a ton for the reply..  
Appreciate the help, truly..  
And yes, I'll check out the link you provided.. 
Also, I'm not claiming points based on my work experience for Bachelor's (it's only 2 years, so I can't even)


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Gaurav take a deep breath, you'll be fine if you prepare accordingly buddy
> 
> To answer your question: no you don't need to get your Masters assessed if you're not claiming points for work experience that rely on that qualification to deem you skilled.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Gaurav take a deep breath, you'll be fine if you prepare accordingly buddy
> 
> To answer your question: no you don't need to get your Masters assessed if you're not claiming points for work experience that rely on that qualification to deem you skilled.
> 
> ...


finally, Gaurav3773 found a guy who has an expert of Ausi education


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> High school not required at all..no merging also
> Bachelors and masters only
> 
> Add entire employment but ONLY the last 8.8 years should be marked as RELEVANT
> ...


Thanks for your quick response. 

One thing I missed asking which I had posted earlier do I need to select bachelor / master other or bachelor / master in science, business, technology (as per EOI educations fields). 

I have also done a diploma from Insurance Institute of India which additional qualification relevant to my work in India. This diploma is not assessed by Vetassess as its not a full time course. Should I add this diploma under other non AQF accreditation or leave it. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> One thing I missed asking which I had posted earlier do I need to select bachelor / master other or bachelor / master in science, business, technology (as per EOI educations fields).
> 
> ...


What is your bachelors and masters in ?

Cheers


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yes 
Thanks to you too for helping out 


JASN2015 said:


> finally, Gaurav3773 found a guy who has an expert of Ausi education


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I spent several days in merging and splitting files
> Don’t use more then 50 slots initially
> You will forget something and will need buffer to upload
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. Just one thing, did you upload payslips, bank statements, Tax documents and other employment related documents only for those years which were assessed +ve by ACS or you uploaded the docs even for those years which were considered as non-relevant by ACS(like the first 2 or 4 years of your employment will be considered as non-relevant by ACS)??


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> One thing I missed asking which I had posted earlier do I need to select bachelor / master other or bachelor / master in science, business, technology (as per EOI educations fields).
> 
> ...


Did vetassess refuse to assess your diploma or you didn't get it assessed. 

They have assessed my PG Diploma in HR ( Distance Learning, SCDL Pune) as Graduate Diploma Level 8.


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> What is your bachelors and masters in ?
> 
> Cheers


I am Bachelor of Commerce and Master of Management studies (Finance). Both from mumbai university. 

My diploma (not assessed) is from insurance institute of india. 

Thanks


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

Abhi_ said:


> Did vetassess refuse to assess your diploma or you didn't get it assessed.
> 
> They have assessed my PG Diploma in HR ( Distance Learning, SCDL Pune) as Graduate Diploma Level 8.


Hi, 

My diploma was not a full time course. I have done it as an additional qualification relevant to my field of work. I suppose the assessment is done for full time courses. 
Please do let me know if my view is correct.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks NB. Just one thing, did you upload payslips, bank statements, Tax documents and other employment related documents only for those years which were assessed +ve by ACS or you uploaded the docs even for those years which were considered as non-relevant by ACS(like the first 2 or 4 years of your employment will be considered as non-relevant by ACS)??


I made no distinction between relevant and non relevant period evidence 
If you are really short of slots, then you can merge the non relevant files together

It’s all a permutations and combinations game

There is no right or wrong way or method 
You have to best manage the evidence and slots as per your circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> I am Bachelor of Commerce and Master of Management studies (Finance). Both from mumbai university.
> 
> My diploma (not assessed) is from insurance institute of india.
> 
> Thanks


I would have gone for bachelor/ master others

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I would have gone for bachelor/ master others
> 
> Cheers


Thanks very much and what about the non assessed qualification. Do we need to enter as non AQF or just leave it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Thanks very much and what about the non assessed qualification. Do we need to enter as non AQF or just leave it.


Leave that out in the EOI as it was distant learning 

But don’t forget to mention that in the form 80

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Leave that out in the EOI as it was distant learning
> 
> But don’t forget to mention that in the form 80
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for the help. That sorts out my EOI with DHA. I need to also lodge a separate EOI with South Australia as my occupation is opened just there. 
Also I already have a Australian Visitor visa valid till next feb. Do I need to separately inform DHA about that through an email or something. 

Thanks


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got a positive outcome from Vetassess today. I have read through many of your posts and taken some tips from them before going on for assessment. Like you had mentioned somewhere that its good to make summaries of education / employment and I followed the same to make the verification process simpler. I thank you and the forum for the valuable information and inputs being provided.
> 
> ...


Can you shed some light what need to be uploaded to VETASSES, as I am planning to asses my wife skills. I am in processs of collecting below documents,

ID Proof - Passport
Education - Bsc Degree and Masters Degree with all marksheets.
Passport-Size Photo
Employment References
CV
Salary slips from emplyers
Form 16 or ITR


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Thanks a lot for the help. That sorts out my EOI with DHA. I need to also lodge a separate EOI with South Australia as my occupation is opened just there.
> Also I already have a Australian Visitor visa valid till next feb. Do I need to separately inform DHA about that through an email or something.
> 
> Thanks


The details of your visas will have to be declared in the forms and applications when you get the invite

Nothing at this stage
There are some members who specialise in the state
Search them out

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Can you shed some light what need to be uploaded to VETASSES, as I am planning to asses my wife skills. I am in processs of collecting below documents,
> 
> ID Proof - Passport
> Education - Bsc Degree and Masters Degree with all marksheets.
> ...


No idea about Vetassess processes

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi,
> 
> My diploma was not a full time course. I have done it as an additional qualification relevant to my field of work. I suppose the assessment is done for full time courses.
> Please do let me know if my view is correct.


I have seen people getting assessed their distance learning and part time courses as well including me.

Rest, experts please add to it if I am wrong.


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

In my passport, given name is "Ryan James" and Father/Surname is "Christopher".
But in some of my documents like school, college certificates and other state documents, the name is written as "Ryan James C" as they don't use the surname/father name but just take the first letter of it.

Should I call it explicitly while lodging my application and get any supportive documents to justify this?

Pls help me out.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jamesbng said:


> In my passport, given name is "Ryan James" and Father/Surname is "Christopher".
> But in some of my documents like school, college certificates and other state documents, the name is written as "Ryan James C" as they don't use the surname/father name but just take the first letter of it.
> 
> Should I call it explicitly while lodging my application and get any supportive documents to justify this?
> ...


Just get an affidavit made and notarised that Ryan James Cristopher and Ryan James C are the same person

Also whenever asked in the application and forms, if you were ever known by any other name , give your short name

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Are there any instructions on how to name documents for visa applications?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Are there any instructions on how to name documents for visa applications?


You should not have spaces 

Passport can be 

Passport_Ethan_Hunt

It should not be long but at the same time descriptive of what the file contains at a glance

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The details of your visas will have to be declared in the forms and applications when you get the invite
> 
> Nothing at this stage
> There are some members who specialise in the state
> ...


Thanks a ton for your help.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Don’t upload initially, but keep all documents ready to upload in case asked for
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for being ever so helpful. I got my visa grant, just after I posted my query to you!!


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Thanks for being ever so helpful. I got my visa grant, just after I posted my query to you!!


Wow!! Congrats! your whole timeline seems to have happened with great timing. Luck is definitely on your side!


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

vinay_1187 said:


> Can you shed some light what need to be uploaded to VETASSES, as I am planning to asses my wife skills. I am in processs of collecting below documents,
> 
> ID Proof - Passport
> Education - Bsc Degree and Masters Degree with all marksheets.
> ...


Hi, 

I had provided the documents by referring this link provided on the vetassess website. https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...tion/general-occupations/eligibility-criteria

You need to provided employment reference letters for all your employers. In case you are not able to provide the reference letters you need to give statutory declarations along with sufficient proof of your employment like contract letters, payslips, tax returns. I provided from 16 as well as ITR acknowledgement. 

You can refer the explanatory notes provided be Vetasssess. 

https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/SRG1 Explanatory Notes.pdf


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I made no distinction between relevant and non relevant period evidence
> If you are really short of slots, then you can merge the non relevant files together
> 
> It’s all a permutations and combinations game
> ...


Perfect, thanks NB.


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi NB,

Many thanks for all the assistance and support, it's been a great help for me.

Could you please clear my doubts regarding 2632 ANZSCO code.

I can see that in occupation ceiling link i.e. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3, all the codes are present except 2632.

Why is so?
Why no details is given for that code?
Is this code is still valid?

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Many thanks for all the assistance and support, it's been a great help for me.
> 
> ...


None of the 2632 codes are eligible for 189

I presume you are under 263299

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Thanks for being ever so helpful. I got my visa grant, just after I posted my query to you!!


congrats bro


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> None of the 2632 codes are eligible for 189
> 
> I presume you are under 263299
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I am under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer).
So that lists only contains the details of 189 and 489 only. Any suggestions where I can find such list for 190?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer).
> So that lists only contains the details of 189 and 489 only. Any suggestions where I can find such list for 190?
> ...


You can check here which states are sponsoring 263212
Then visit the website of The state and check their rules and your eligibility 

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/ICT-Support-Engineer/263212.htm

Cheers


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can check here which states are sponsoring 263212
> Then visit the website of The state and check their rules and your eligibility
> 
> https://deltaimmigration.com.au/ICT-Support-Engineer/263212.htm
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for that.

Earlier i have applied for NSW 190 visa for 263212 but now they have stopped sending invites to Stream 2 this year, i am planning to change the EOI from NSW to QLD.
However, when i told my agent to do this, he is saying that he is unable to do it due to some maintenance being done on skill select site.

Is that true that skillselect site is under maintenance?

Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> ...


It’s working now
Maybe it was under maintenance when he tried
Ask him to do it tomorrow 
No big deal

Cheers


----------



## jeevajoy (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi friends. What is skillselect anyone can explain? My friend told that skill select is selecting candidates from a pool. Is it right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jeevajoy said:


> Hi friends. What is skillselect anyone can explain? My friend told that skill select is selecting candidates from a pool. Is it right?


Here you go

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## jeevajoy (Aug 8, 2018)

Thaks hero


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi NB, Does the CO usually go through the file completely before contacting us for docs? I have got co contact for color copy of passport. Wondering if i will get another contact in future for something else.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Hi NB, Does the CO usually go through the file completely before contacting us for docs? I have got co contact for color copy of passport. Wondering if i will get another contact in future for something else.


Each CO has his own style of working

Some may wait to finish checking the complete application before asking the applicant to upload the missing documents, some may issue the request as soon as they find even one 

Very difficult to predict

Cheers


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s working now
> Maybe it was under maintenance when he tried
> Ask him to do it tomorrow
> No big deal
> ...


Thanks...

In this year July 2018-June 2019; on 11th of every month, DOHA will send the invites for 189 Visa. Please correct me if this is wrong.
For 190 visa..are there any specific dates on which Doha send invites or they can send invites to any of the aspirants on any date of the month?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Thanks...
> 
> In this year July 2018-June 2019; on 11th of every month, DOHA will send the invites for 189 Visa. Please correct me if this is wrong.
> For 190 visa..are there any specific dates on which Doha send invites or they can send invites to any of the aspirants on any date of the month?


For 189 you are correct

For 190, it’s the states which send the pre invites and the final invites
The DHA has no role in deciding who will be invited

Cheers


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> For 189 you are correct
> 
> For 190, it’s the states which send the pre invites and the final invites
> The DHA has no role in deciding who will be invited
> ...


Hi NB,
My Agent told me that he is still getting the error, below are the details of the error message:

auth.dis.gov.au 




An error occurred 

An error occurred. Contact your administrator for more information. 

Error details•Activity ID: 1f955752-c9b7-4d2e-c1bd-0080030000e9
•Error time: Thu, 09 Aug 2018 05:04:35 GMT
•Cookie: enabled
•User agent string: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; WOW64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36(KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/67.0.3396.99 Safari/537.36


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi NB,
> My Agent told me that he is still getting the error, below are the details of the error message:
> 
> auth.dis.gov.au
> ...


Some problem at his end

Ask him to clear the cookies or use another browser

Cheers


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Some problem at his end
> 
> Ask him to clear the cookies or use another browser
> 
> Cheers


Thanks..
My agent told me that he is able to access the site now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Thanks..
> My agent told me that he is able to access the site now.


All’s well that ends well

Cheers


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

Please find my history below:

Job 1 - 19-09-05 to 22-03-06
Job 2 - 17-4-06 to 13-07-12
job 3- 18-07-12 to 31-10-17 (India)
job 3- 01-11-17 to till date (Australia)

ACS - ICT Major - 4yrs deduction

The letter says i can claim skills after October 2009
So total deduction here is 4 Years 1 month and 12 days. 
Employment gap is 25 days between 1 job and 2nd job, so even if they had deducted 1 month, i still should have 12 days, but because they had mentioned after October and since i travelled from India on 1st Nov, my oversear experience is exactly 8 years. Howver, i have a gap of 5 days between 2nd and 3rd job, so i am falling short by 2 days.

Do you think i have a valid case, because of round off at both start and end months, they have deducted 4 years and 18 days instead of 4 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Please find my history below:
> 
> ...


Job 1 0
Job 2 01.11.2009 to 13.07.12 - 2 years 8 months 13 days
Job 3 5 years 3 months 13 days 


Just enter the dates exactly as above in Skillselect and see if the system gives you 10 points or 15

Whatever, be the outcome, you have to live with it

Do not play around with the dates.
You will land in serious trouble 

Cheers


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

No i have not changed anything, i have just applied exactly as you have mentioned and it gives me 10 points. But i have raised a query with ACS as to why they have rounded off and i just hoping a miracle if they update the letter with request and only then i am planning to update the EOI


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> No i have not changed anything, i have just applied exactly as you have mentioned and it gives me 10 points. But i have raised a query with ACS as to why they have rounded off and i just hoping a miracle if they update the letter with request and only then i am planning to update the EOI


Good decision 

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello sir, 

Help me understand one portion where they call our managers or HR to confirm employment. 

From where they get the info to get hold of somebody from our office. 

Is it the one mentioned on Statutory declaration which we have sent to ACS while assessment ??

Or 

We add references in form 80 and they approach those. 

Also do statutory document is a mandate to submit to DIBP after getting invite ?? 

Regards, 
Nitin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hello sir,
> 
> Help me understand one portion where they call our managers or HR to confirm employment.
> 
> ...


They can use the information given in the reference letters or SD you have submitted for skills assessment 
Or they can just google the name of the company and take the telephone numbers from the company website and take it forward from there 

I don’t understand what you mean by statutory document and mandate

Cheers


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Good decision
> 
> Cheers


I just spoke with a ACS case officer, she mentioned that I can claim experience after 13th October even though the report will say after October...I have emailed my case officer to send a confirmation by email. Have anyone seen this kind of a scenario?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> I just spoke with a ACS case officer, she mentioned that I can claim experience after 13th October even though the report will say after October...I have emailed my case officer to send a confirmation by email. Have anyone seen this kind of a scenario?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Verbal communication has no value

Wait till you get the confirmation in writing from the case officer.

I have not come across any such case earlier

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Visa form*

Hi Newbiez, 

In following question:

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Do we mention even if it was a short stay like one week visit?

It's asking for permanent address and I forgot most places address now..

Thank you


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

I have a 214 b visa rejection when I applied for my B1 visa last December. Does it affect my PR application do I have to disclose it in the form? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> They can use the information given in the reference letters or SD you have submitted for skills assessment
> 
> Or they can just google the name of the company and take the telephone numbers from the company website and take it forward from there
> 
> ...




By SD, I mean reference letters only . 

But companies like TCS, it is very difficult to get the information from HR. What if they will not be able to get that information ??

Do form 80 have any section to add references?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> By SD, I mean reference letters only .
> 
> But companies like TCS, it is very difficult to get the information from HR. What if they will not be able to get that information ??
> 
> ...


AHC do EV day in and day out

They know exactly what to look out for
Be rest assured
If all your claims are true , you should have nothing to worry about

Form 80 there is no section for references 

Cheers


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

I have just received a confirmation in email on the exact day I met the skills, so it's all good...

I just realized that the dates for one of the episode within an employment was incorrect in the SD and so the ACS is incorrect as well - instead of jan-feb, it is feb-march, but the overall start and end date is correct for the employment... it had 10 episodes, I messed up one...I updated the correct date in eoi, but will this be an issue?


newbienz said:


> Verbal communication has no value
> 
> Wait till you get the confirmation in writing from the case officer.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Praveen1112 (Nov 7, 2017)

*Queries*

Hi,

We got our PR by gods grace in April 2018 and we are planning for a validation trip in this month.
1.Can you please le us know if we can do the medicare with a friends address now OR do it when we make a permanent move?
2.How difficult will be it for job opportunities there for a 12 and 15 yrs experience?
3.How will it be for kids of 7 yrs & 12 yrs to get adjusted,moving from India to Australia?

Thanks,
Praveen


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> I have just received a confirmation in email on the exact day I met the skills, so it's all good...
> 
> I just realized that the dates for one of the episode within an employment was incorrect in the SD and so the ACS is incorrect as well - instead of jan-feb, it is feb-march, but the overall start and end date is correct for the employment... it had 10 episodes, I messed up one...I updated the correct date in eoi, but will this be an issue?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The ACS report has to match the EOI

If you have given wrong dates in the ACS application, it will be a problem

Get the dates rectified in the order 

Cheers


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok thanks mate

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We got our PR by gods grace in April 2018 and we are planning for a validation trip in this month.
> 1.Can you please le us know if we can do the medicare with a friends address now OR do it when we make a permanent move?
> ...


I have an 8 yr old daughter who got adjusted in no time, and I know a 10 yr old as well

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi NB,
Do you any idea on if a individual is on 400 visa sub class and have applied for 190 visa application offshore can file for a bridging visa visa till the time notification on 190 application come through.

Regards


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

anuj4frens said:


> Hi NB,
> Do you any idea on if a individual is on 400 visa sub class and have applied for 190 visa application offshore can file for a bridging visa visa till the time notification on 190 application come through.
> 
> Regards


I am in the process of applying 400 visa and have searched for this, what i have understood is that you need to be in Australia once you apply for PR to get BVA.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

1) I got the ACS positive result. I have got total 7 years and 10 months. Any way around to get full points of 8 years?

2) The following employment after June 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. Does that mean I can claim points from 1st July 2010?

3) I am applying for Victoria. My nearly 3 years of experience is deducted. Can I claim that in skillset when applying for VIC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I am in the process of applying 400 visa and have searched for this, what i have understood is that you need to be in Australia once you apply for PR to get BVA.


This Is correct 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> 1) I got the ACS positive result. I have got total 7 years and 10 months. Any way around to get full points of 8 years?
> 
> 2) The following employment after June 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. Does that mean I can claim points from 1st July 2010?
> ...


1. No way
If it was a few days, then you could have asked ACS to give an exact date instead of month 

2. Correct

3. In Skillselect you cannot claim
However, when you get a preinvite, when you submit your CV, you can show the entire experience 
If you are applying through pathway then you can claim entire experience 

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. No way
> If it was a few days, then you could have asked ACS to give an exact date instead of month
> 
> 2. Correct
> ...


If I wait for 2 months then the experience will automatically go over 8 years as skillselect ask not to add end date if it's your current job. Is it correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> If I wait for 2 months then the experience will automatically go over 8 years as skillselect ask not to add end date if it's your current job. Is it correct?


That’s correct 

You can get more information if you read my opening post

Cheers


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I am in the process of applying 400 visa and have searched for this, what i have understood is that you need to be in Australia once you apply for PR to get BVA.


Hi Anubhav,
Have you also applied for application? When are you planning to apply for 400 visa? I will be applying for 400 visa next week. And have lodged PR application on 23rd of March.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

anuj4frens said:


> Hi Anubhav,
> Have you also applied for application? When are you planning to apply for 400 visa? I will be applying for 400 visa next week. And have lodged PR application on 23rd of March.


I would apply next week for 400 visa, just waiting for the fitment letter from my company.
If i get invite today or in next two rounds then would apply PR from Australia.

As you have already lodged PR application, i would recommend you not to apply for 400 because if by chance you get grant and then 400 visa, your PR visa would get cancelled.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We got our PR by gods grace in April 2018 and we are planning for a validation trip in this month.
> 1.Can you please le us know if we can do the medicare with a friends address now OR do it when we make a permanent move?
> ...


1) Yes you can, I don't see any issue there as they just need a mailing address.

2) That depends on your skills. 

3) The school my kids go here in the US, I see kids from other countries getting adjusted in less than one month. Within few weeks they'll be speaking like a native


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi NewBienz,
I got an invite today. Have created the immi account and filled up all the 17 pages online application. But even before I submit my application, it is asking me to upload all the docs(for primary and dependents). But I read some where that we can first submit the 17 pages online application form and make the payment, post which we will have to upload the documents. Am I doing some thing wrong or even before submitting the application we will have to upload all the supporting docs??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We got our PR by gods grace in April 2018 and we are planning for a validation trip in this month.
> 1.Can you please le us know if we can do the medicare with a friends address now OR do it when we make a permanent move?
> ...


1. I would do it only when I moved permanently 
2. Depends on your skills demand
3. Not at all difficult 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> I got an invite today. Have created the immi account and filled up all the 17 pages online application. But even before I submit my application, it is asking me to upload all the docs(for primary and dependents). But I read some where that we can first submit the 17 pages online application form and make the payment, post which we will have to upload the documents. Am I doing some thing wrong or even before submitting the application we will have to upload all the supporting docs??


You are not doing anything wrong

Since the last couple of months they have changed the process

You now have to upload the documents before you submit the fees

However, even after you have paidnthe fees, you can continue to lodge more documents
It’s not as if the uploading is barred or anything like that

So upload all the documents you have ready immediately and balance you can upload slowly over the next couple of weeks

Cheers


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I would apply next week for 400 visa, just waiting for the fitment letter from my company.
> If i get invite today or in next two rounds then would apply PR from Australia.
> 
> As you have already lodged PR application, i would recommend you not to apply for 400 because if by chance you get grant and then 400 visa, your PR visa would get cancelled.


Yeah that's my concern too.But my organization wants me travel asap. Will it be good idea that I right a mail to my CO explaining the situation.

@NB - Can you please guide me here. I have had a CO contact once hence I have the email id (though it is generic ID).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anuj4frens said:


> Yeah that's my concern too.But my organization wants me travel asap. Will it be good idea that I right a mail to my CO explaining the situation.
> 
> @NB - Can you please guide me here. I have had a CO contact once hence I have the email id (though it is generic ID).


I have not been following this discussion
Give the complete background again

Cheers


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I have not been following this discussion
> Give the complete background again
> 
> Cheers


I have filed for PR application and waiting for the grant letter.
My company want me to travel to Australia immediately for a project requirement on 400 visa sub class. I am worried that lodging another visa now might replace my PR application pending for final outcome. 

Below is PR details
Visa filing date - 23rd March 2018
Request for more information - 5th June 2018
Responded with information - 5th June 2018

Do you think writing mail to CO in this scenario will help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anuj4frens said:


> I have filed for PR application and waiting for the grant letter.
> My company want me to travel to Australia immediately for a project requirement on 400 visa sub class. I am worried that lodging another visa now might replace my PR application pending for final outcome.
> 
> Below is PR details
> ...


I would not have written to the CO asking for expediting the grant 

Visa 400 is issued very fast but you are in such a precarious situation, it’s extremely difficult to give any suggestions 

The visa 400 will be applied through a Mara agent ?
if your grant comes, how fast will the Mara agent move in filing the withdrawal of the 400 application?

Cheers


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would not have written to the CO asking for expediting the grant
> 
> Visa 400 is issued very fast but you are in such a precarious situation, it’s extremely difficult to give any suggestions
> 
> ...


Yes it will filed by MARA agent. Actually it is done by one of biggest immigration company globally. And they suggest to write a mail to CO asking how much time it will take to process PR. Though I am not very convinced.

Regarding withdrawal, they have suggest to inform them asap I get my 190 granted.

My only concern is writing mail to CO.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anuj4frens said:


> Yes it will filed by MARA agent. Actually it is done by one of biggest immigration company globally. And they suggest to write a mail to CO asking how much time it will take to process PR. Though I am not very convinced.
> 
> Regarding withdrawal, they have suggest to inform them asap I get my 190 granted.
> 
> My only concern is writing mail to CO.


A’s I said, I would not have written 
The CO do respond to mails from Mara agents, but I doubt if they would respond to ordinary applicants 

I can’t help you any further 

You have to take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

I need your expertise in my below issue.

When I created the RNR letter for ACS assessment, I added 2 columns (1 for designation and 1 for role). I am working for TCS from last 10 years and *designation* mentioned in RNR letters are those I have been *promoted in TCS*.

Since, I also added the role in RNR letter which is "Analyst programmer" in almost all the rows but that role is no where documented anywhere in organization though I have been working as Analyst programmer from last 10 years. We can only prove the *designations* by showing *TCS promotion letters*.

Now, in EOI there is a field called "Position" under employment section where currently, I have mentioned Role as "Analyst programmer". I am thinking to change it to Designations so that DIBP will be able to correlate better with my TCS promotion letters.

*Now question is what should be the best option: To keep EOI with "Position" in sync with Role or with TCS Designations.*

Please find the screenshots for RNR letter, ACS Result letter and EOI for better understanding.

Please note that Designations is associated with TCS promotion letters and Role is just what I did in organization but there is no such artifact to prove.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I need your expertise in my below issue.
> 
> ...


The first basic step that you have taken is one ,which I would not have taken

You have got the ACS assessment done with your own perceived designation , instead of what is actually reflected in your payslips

Is this correct ?

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The first basic step that you have taken is one ,which I would not have taken
> 
> You have got the ACS assessment done with your own perceived designation , instead of what is actually reflected in your payslips
> 
> ...


Designations I have mentioned in RNR letter are those in line with my promotion in TCS. I have valid promotion letters with those designations. Role is what I mentioned in line with ANZCO code for which I do not possess any proof.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Designations I have mentioned in RNR letter are those in line with my promotion in TCS. I have valid promotion letters with those designations. Role is what I mentioned in line with ANZCO code for which I do not possess any proof.


Does the ACS assessment order, reflect the true designations as per your payslips and promotion letters ?

As far as I can see , NO

In fact you have never designated as an analyst programmer ever

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

But I mentioned both in RNR letter and attach all my promotion letters which were in line with designations.

Do DIBP validate whether I am suitable for 261311 or not, since ACS already did that?

I am just confused as what to mention in EOI. Is EOI "position" should be in-line with ACS Position or we can mention our TCS designations??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> But I mentioned both in RNR letter and attach all my promotion letters which were in line with designations.
> 
> Do DIBP validate whether I am suitable for 261311 or not, since ACS already did that?
> 
> I am just confused as what to mention in EOI. Is EOI "position" should be in-line with ACS Position or we can mention our TCS designations??


I have no idea on the path you have taken

My path was entirely different as when I applied for ACS assessment, I gave my actual designation as per my payslips and promotion letters in the application 
The assessment orders I got , also reflected the same, and I was able to enter it in the EOI without any hesitation or doubts

I do not know how the CO will verify your claims 

As such I am at a loss on what you should write in the EOI
I am sure other members will help you out

If I were in your shoes, I would not file an EOI based on this assessment, without getting a clarification from ACS

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

I mentioned both since I got a format from somebody who did on the same lines. 

Should I send an email to ACS requesting to update the result letter to reflect designation instead of role as I have submitted all the valid proofs for designations?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> I mentioned both since I got a format from somebody who did on the same lines.
> 
> Should I send an email to ACS requesting to update the result letter to reflect designation instead of role as I have submitted all the valid proofs for designations?


That’s what I would have done

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> But I mentioned both in RNR letter and attach all my promotion letters which were in line with designations.
> 
> Do DIBP validate whether I am suitable for 261311 or not, since ACS already did that?
> 
> I am just confused as what to mention in EOI. Is EOI "position" should be in-line with ACS Position or we can mention our TCS designations??


i too work for TCS. But my current designation is not Software Engineer...in fact TCS does not have such designation. My ACS assessment was positive saying that my skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer).

as far as i know no Indian organization will have a designation "Software Engineer" for a 10 years experienced guy even though he is performing roles and responsibilities of a "Software Engineer".


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks Shekhar.

Can you please help me here as what has been mentioned in your ACS result letter? Is it "Software Engineer" or TCS Designation?

Also what you have mentioned in EOI ??


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> i too work for TCS. But my current designation is not Software Engineer...in fact TCS does not have such designation. My ACS assessment was positive saying that my skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer).
> 
> as far as i know no Indian organization will have a designation "Software Engineer" for a 10 years experienced guy even though he is performing roles and responsibilities of a "Software Engineer".


Thanks Shekhar.

Can you please help me here as what has been mentioned in your ACS result letter? Is it "Software Engineer" or TCS Designation?

Also what you have mentioned in EOI ??


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks Shekhar.
> 
> Can you please help me here as what has been mentioned in your ACS result letter? Is it "Software Engineer" or TCS Designation?
> 
> Also what you have mentioned in EOI ??


ACS Letter: Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

In Employment experience section my TCS designations with from and to date is mentioned.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks Shekhar.
> 
> Can you please help me here as what has been mentioned in your ACS result letter? Is it "Software Engineer" or TCS Designation?
> 
> Also what you have mentioned in EOI ??


in EOI, TCS designation is mentioned.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> ACS Letter: Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> In Employment experience section my TCS designations with from and to date is mentioned.


Ok. So, in your RNR letter, you just have mentioned the TCS designations??

I guess what I did is I mentioned both Designations and roles and they mentioned role in result Letter.

Please see the screenshots.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> in EOI, TCS designation is mentioned.


If I ask ACS to publish a new letter with TCS designations mentioned on it, then do my DOE will change. Since my points will remain same, I believe it will not change but do DIBP can question as why your EOI date is less than your ACS result letter date ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> If I ask ACS to publish a new letter with TCS designations mentioned on it, then do my DOE will change. Since my points will remain same, I believe it will not change but do DIBP can question as why your EOI date is less than your ACS result letter date ??


They may not change the date of the order
This would be just a clarification 

Let’s see what ACS write and then ponder on what can be done

Cheers


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi NB,
I have been following this thread in order to understand the 189/190 skilled migration process. 

I am a medical professional who just got my skilled assessment done through the medical board of Australia on August 7th. My points for 189 visa (non-pro rota) is 70 (Age -25, Education- 15, English 10, Abroad experience- 15, Australia experience- 5). I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 7th August and is awaiting the invitation. Based on the current trend, I am hoping to get 189 invite in the next couple of rounds. This is important because, after November mid, I willloose 5 points due to the reduction of abroad experience points. I am eligible to apply for 190 visa from SA, although my occupation is on the subsidiary list as I am currently working in the state. However due to obvious reasons, I would prefer to have 189 rather than a 190 visa. But since the visa invitations are very unpredicatble, I feel it is better to try both and hope for the best

In this background, I have the following doubts
1. I want to submit SA 190 EOI independent of my present 189 EOI. As I understand, this involves creating a new skillselect account and submit the 190 EOI through that account. Am I correct? 
2. If I am correct in question 1, should I put a different email for the new account or can I use the same email as the other account
3. While waiting for the invitation can I start the PCC or it can be done only after getting the invitation (In other words, does the PCC have any expiry date or so). I will need PCC from India and USA. 
Any help is deeply appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mithunv said:


> Hi NB,
> I have been following this thread in order to understand the 189/190 skilled migration process.
> 
> I am a medical professional who just got my skilled assessment done through the medical board of Australia on August 7th. My points for 189 visa (non-pro rota) is 70 (Age -25, Education- 15, English 10, Abroad experience- 15, Australia experience- 5). I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 7th August and is awaiting the invitation. Based on the current trend, I am hoping to get 189 invite in the next couple of rounds. This is important because, after November mid, I willloose 5 points due to the reduction of abroad experience points. I am eligible to apply for 190 visa from SA, although my occupation is on the subsidiary list as I am currently working in the state. However due to obvious reasons, I would prefer to have 189 rather than a 190 visa. But since the visa invitations are very unpredicatble, I feel it is better to try both and hope for the best
> ...


1. Correct 

2. You can use same email id or different. Use the easiest path. It’s immaterial 

3. The PCC are valid for only 1 year from the date of issue and have to remain valid through the application process also
So getting it done too early may require it to be done again, but that’s entirely at the discretion of the CO
So estimate your invite using Iscah website and the time required to get the PCC and apply accordingly 

Cheers


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you for the prompt reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi newbeinz, 
Can you suggest my case, I have applied for vic 190 with 75points ,261313 on 3rd jan 2018 , till now I haven't received Pre invite. 

Even am waiting for 189 with 70 points DOE : 3rd Nov 2018, for 261313.

Points break down
30+15+10+10+5 points from wife +5 SS points

Is there a way we can send them mail for the Pre invite, can you please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Hi newbeinz,
> Can you suggest my case, I have applied for vic 190 with 75points ,261313 on 3rd jan 2018 , till now I haven't received Pre invite.
> 
> Even am waiting for 189 with 70 points DOE : 3rd Nov 2018, for 261313.
> ...


As you do not qualify for direct application, you have to wait for the Preinvite 
There is nothing you can do to expedite it

You can spread your bets by applying to NSW also

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are not doing anything wrong
> 
> Since the last couple of months they have changed the process
> 
> ...


Thank you NB 

Few more queries, kindly help pls
1. In the employment history for spouse(on page 13 of the online application), we have the following question
"Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application?"
In this section, should I include all the employment details my spouse was associated with(including those which has been assessed as not suitable by ACS) or should I only include the employment details which was assessed as suitable to work at an appropriate skilled level by ACS??

Basically, my spouse ACS outcome is as below,

The following employment after October 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 10/15 - 11/17 – 2 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Employer5
Country: India

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 10/07 - 11/09 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: Employer1
Country: India

Dates: 05/12 - 03/13 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: Employer2
Country: India

Dates: 04/13 - 06/14 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Engineer - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: Employer3
Country: India
Page 2
Dates: 06/14 - 05/15 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: Employer4
Country: India

So should I include only Employer5 employment details or should I include all the employment details from Employer1 to Employer5??

2. In the documents upload section, it is asking me to upload "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment". Can I download form80 from the following link https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf ???? Is this the correct and the latest form80 link??

3. Should I also need to upload form 1221?? or Just form 80 will suffice??	

Sorry for the long write up, just need your valuable guidance and advise as always


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thank you NB
> 
> Few more queries, kindly help pls
> 1. In the employment history for spouse(on page 13 of the online application), we have the following question
> ...


1. Is there a column to mark relevant ?
Post a screenshot

2. Download the latest version and use. I am sure you can search for the same without my help

3. I uploaded both 


Cheers


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As you do not qualify for direct application, you have to wait for the Preinvite
> There is nothing you can do to expedite it
> 
> You can spread your bets by applying to NSW also
> ...


Yes i have applied for NSW on the same date and how about my 189 are there any chances in the near future, as am away with 3rd days , for my occupation for 70points last date of invite is 30-10-2017 any my DOE is 3rd Nov 2017.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Yes i have applied for NSW on the same date and how about my 189 are there any chances in the near future, as am away with 3rd days , for my occupation for 70points last date of invite is 30-10-2017 any my DOE is 3rd Nov 2017.


I don’t predict invites 
Use Iscah 

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don’t predict invites
> Use Iscah
> 
> EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah
> ...


Thank you Newbienz. How can we achieve 79+ score in PTE, any references please.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Newbienz.

Thank you so much for helping us out newbies in our pursuit of the Australian dream.

I got an invite on 11 Aug from Skill select.
I created the IMMIAccount and was filling my details.

I have a dilemma now.
When adding details about my daughter who is a US citizen, 
it asked for a national ID if any.
Now the problem to my utter shock is that i have the SSN number written down but unable to find the SSN card.
I am not sure if they require a copy of the SSN card to verify as normally in US you are not required to carry the SSN card in person. Knowing the number is enough .

So i have 2 options:
1. say no to national ID when filling the form and provide birth certificate in the additional documents section.
2. provide the SSN number I have written down as the National ID and wait for the CO to contact me, meanwhile raise a request for a copy of the SSN with SSA in US. I am not sure how long this will take ( maybe 3-4 weeks )

Do you think it will be a problem if i say no to National ID and the CO may come back asking for a SSN knowing my daughter is a US citizen.

Please reply .
Thanks so much once again


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Thank you Newbienz. How can we achieve 79+ score in PTE, any references please.


The PTEA thread on the forum is a gold mine
How much benefits you can take, depends on you

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> They may not change the date of the order
> 
> This would be just a clarification
> 
> ...




Sure. Let me check with ACS and then will post again.

Also do DIBP ask for RNR letters submitted to ACS?? If yes, then do we need to create a new one or we can submit old one which we submitted to ACS ??

Also can we change the email id on our EOI 189 ?? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Sure. Let me check with ACS and then will post again.
> 
> Also do DIBP ask for RNR letters submitted to ACS?? If yes, then do we need to create a new one or we can submit old one which we submitted to ACS ??
> 
> ...


I submitted to DHA a merged file containing all documents I had submitted to ACS

What the CO will ask or not I cannot speculate

EV has gone up tremendously that’s all that I can say

I do think you can change the email id in the EOI, but frankly never tried it as there was no need

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi Newbienz.
> 
> Thank you so much for helping us out newbies in our pursuit of the Australian dream.
> 
> ...


I would go with option 2 undoubtedly 

You are assuming that someone will look at your case, the moment you apply

Sadly that’s not the case it will be several weeks and even months before someone actually looks at your file

Don’t worry
Apply for the SSN, and upload it once you get it 

Cheers


----------



## Oz_T (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi Newbienz,

I started a thread regarding reference letters for EA assessment last year. I had a chat with you regarding the same. I have lodged visa application for Vic on 28th June. Is there any thread other than 190 visa lodge/grant gang 2018 to track 190 visa grants, as most of the members in the group are NSW applicants. Also, I am aware you do not predict timelines for invites or grants, but still can you throw some light on current wait period for CO contact or grant for Vic.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shimlite said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I started a thread regarding reference letters for EA assessment last year. I had a chat with you regarding the same. I have lodged visa application for Vic on 28th June. Is there any thread other than 190 visa lodge/grant gang 2018 to track 190 visa grants, as most of the members in the group are NSW applicants. Also, I am aware you do not predict timelines for invites or grants, but still can you throw some light on current wait period for CO contact or grant for Vic.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What will you with the information on when somebody else got the grant or CO contact ?

I got my grant in 15 days After uploading the documents 
Does this knowledge help you in any way except maybe causing a heartburn?
That’s why I removed it from my signature 

Can you even take a single smallest decision based on this ?
The answer is no, nothing, nil , nada , zilch, Nyet

Each application is unique and the grant will come in its own sweet time

Just follow the global processing times and once your application exceeds that, call up the department and remind that you are waiting

All application are equal once you get the invite and states , points and Anzsco codes all lose their relevance 

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

I got the invite yesterday and planning to be in Australia on 400 visa in next 20 days on company internal transfer and apply from there.

As my location would change, hence could i send updated R&R where i would add additional entry for location change and end previous entry for India location, or do i need to send the same ACS one which has end date for India location and new entry for Australia with till date.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I got the invite yesterday and planning to be in Australia on 400 visa in next 20 days on company internal transfer and apply from there.
> 
> As my location would change, hence could i send updated R&R where i would add additional entry for location change and end previous entry for India location, or do i need to send the same ACS one which has end date as "Till date" for India location.


As you have got the invite yesterday, your EOI is locked

You don’t have to do anything now

Just concentrate on getting documents ready for filing your PR application 

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As you have got the invite yesterday, your EOI is locked
> 
> You don’t have to do anything now
> 
> ...


Yes, i can't change EOI, but what about R&R from current organization, would the old one work which i submitted for ACS or i could also get a new one which would have my location change listed once i am in Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Yes, i can't change EOI, but what about R&R from current organization, would the old one work which i submitted for ACS or i could also get a new one which would have my location change listed once i am in Australia.


You have to give evidence only till the date of invite

But Get a fresh reference letter from the company once you have started working in Australia after a month and upload it
Do not take it immediately after joining 
There is no hurry
You are not getting a grant anytime soon

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

*How many salary slips per year?*

Are there any guidelines on how many salary slips should one upload for every year of employement? As scanning all would result in multiple PDF files as the size limit is only 5Mb.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Are there any guidelines on how many salary slips should one upload for every year of employement? As scanning all would result in multiple PDF files as the size limit is only 5Mb.


Why do you want to scan the salary slips?
Don’t you have the e copies ?

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Why do you want to scan the salary slips?
> Don’t you have the e copies ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, i have e-copies and just combined them in PDF for last 5 years (60 salary slips) and the size already exceeded 20Mb, still have 9 more years of slips to go.

Are there any instructions or guidelines, whether one per quarter would work as don't want to exceed the limit 60 documents.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Is there a column to mark relevant ?
> Post a screenshot
> 
> 2. Download the latest version and use. I am sure you can search for the same without my help
> ...



Thanks NB. I will upload both Form80 and Form 1221 then. Can I upload both the forms under Form80 section itself??

1. There is no column or option to indicate relevant or non-relevant for spouse(screen print attached). Where as for primary applicant, the employment history has an option to indicate relevant or non-relevant. So for spouse how do I go about??


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey man, just a quick question. When filling details about country of residence after turning 16 years, you also fill information about your parents in the same section but in my case they've always been in the same country so what should be filled in Date From and Date To section of the form?
Just a bit confused sorry. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Yes, i have e-copies and just combined them in PDF for last 5 years (60 salary slips) and the size already exceeded 20Mb, still have 9 more years of slips to go.
> 
> Are there any instructions or guidelines, whether one per quarter would work as don't want to exceed the limit 60 documents.


Did you try to compress them using a pdf utility?

I also had nearly a decade of payslips but I was able to upload each and everyone of them without any issues

Cheers


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello newbienz,

There is a scenario in my future plans, that I would like to delay both Grant and Initial Entry Date. 
Should it be OK, 
1. Pay the Visa fees and upload all documents except the Medical and PCC.
2. Wait for CO contact for Medical and PCC.

Or, do you see any risk or complication?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks NB. I will upload both Form80 and Form 1221 then. Can I upload both the forms under Form80 section itself??
> 
> 1. There is no column or option to indicate relevant or non-relevant for spouse(screen print attached). Where as for primary applicant, the employment history has an option to indicate relevant or non-relevant. So for spouse how do I go about??


1221 had a separate drop down as far as I remember

Then give entire employment history as form 80 would have the same anyway

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Hey man, just a quick question. When filling details about country of residence after turning 16 years, you also fill information about your parents in the same section but in my case they've always been in the same country so what should be filled in Date From and Date To section of the form?
> Just a bit confused sorry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Which form or application are you taking about ?
Give details and screenshot 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Hello newbienz,
> 
> There is a scenario in my future plans, that I would like to delay both Grant and Initial Entry Date.
> Should it be OK,
> ...


You can do that but you can delay only for 28 days

If you have a valid reason like pregnancy due to which you cannot get the medicals done, or if you have applied for PCC and the respective government has a huge delay, then you can get an extension, else the CO can go ahead and process the application without these documents, which basically means rejecting the application 

You cannot indefinitely delay the processing unilaterally 

Cheers


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can do that but you can delay only for 28 days
> 
> If you have a valid reason like pregnancy due to which you cannot get the medicals done, or if you have applied for PCC and the respective government has a huge delay, then you can get an extension, else the CO can go ahead and process the application without these documents, which basically means rejecting the application
> 
> ...


Thanks, won't take the risk. I will upload the complete set.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Did you try to compress them using a pdf utility?
> 
> I also had nearly a decade of payslips but I was able to upload each and everyone of them without any issues
> 
> Cheers


Yes, it compresses by 25% only, let me gather all of them and decide later if docs exceed more than 60.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Yes, it compresses by 25% only, let me gather all of them and decide later if docs exceed more than 60.
> 
> Cheers


Do you have multiple employers or only a single employer ?
Did you work in only 1 location or several ?

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1221 had a separate drop down as far as I remember
> 
> Then give entire employment history as form 80 would have the same anyway
> 
> Cheers


Thanks again NB 

Refer to the attached screen print, only these documents Online application is expecting. It does not have 1221 section. So should I still go ahead and upload it?? If yes, under which section pls??

And thanks, I will fill all the employment details(for past 10 yrs) for my spouse, irrespective of whether assessed +ve or not by ACS.

Another query regarding medicals. To generate the Hap ID for primary and dependents even before submitting the visa application, should I follow the below??

New application--> Health-->My Health Declarations-->Fill 9 pager Online Health Application form and then generate and print Hap ID reference letters.

Thanks again a ton, don't know how to express my sincere thanks for your kind help & guidance.:clap2:


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi NB,
I have submitted statutory declaration for ACS evaluation with almost 20 points.
I didn't submit that doc in my immiaccount. As CO has now asked for R&R on company letter head with just 5 main responsibilities, do you think it will be a problem to have more points in ACS statutory declaration and less on R&R letter which I got now from all companies?
I am also thinking of uploading both R&R letter and statutory declaration which I submitted for ACS. Please let me know your view as well. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks again NB
> 
> Refer to the attached screen print, only these documents Online application is expecting. It does not have 1221 section. So should I still go ahead and upload it?? If yes, under which section pls??
> 
> ...


That’s correct

But if you generate the HAP I’d now, then you wait till you get the actual test done before you submit the application 
You may have a few days waiting list at the clinic, you will have to check

Else you submit the application and wait for the CO to generate the hap I’d and then get the tests done
Your choice, one of the 2

Under character dropdown, there is no 1221 ?
.
If not , then upload under others



Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi NB,
> I have submitted statutory declaration for ACS evaluation with almost 20 points.
> I didn't submit that doc in my immiaccount. As CO has now asked for R&R on company letter head with just 5 main responsibilities, do you think it will be a problem to have more points in ACS statutory declaration and less on R&R letter which I got now from all companies?
> I am also thinking of uploading both R&R letter and statutory declaration which I submitted for ACS. Please let me know your view as well.
> ...


CO has asked you for a specific document 
Just upload that 
Then let’s see what his reaction is

I personally think if you have got the RNR which is similar to what you used for ACS, on the company letter head, the battle is won

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Agreed. The problem is for ACS, I used statutory declaration which had more points (almost 20) but now as CO has asked for 5 main responsibilities, I have got my main 7-8 responsibilities on company letter head. I tried to cover most of the points from statutory declaration in Reference letter on company letter head but couldn't cover everything. Hope this will not cause an issue.


newbienz said:


> CO has asked you for a specific document
> Just upload that
> Then let’s see what his reaction is
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Agreed. The problem is for ACS, I used statutory declaration which had more points (almost 20) but now as CO has asked for 5 main responsibilities, I have got my main 7-8 responsibilities on company letter head. I tried to cover most of the points from statutory declaration in Reference letter on company letter head but couldn't cover everything. Hope this will not cause an issue.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


At the risk of repeating myself, I would not worry if I had what you have , in this situation 

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Do you have multiple employers or only a single employer ?
> Did you work in only 1 location or several ?
> 
> Cheers


2 employers in last 10 years, for relevant experience, with only one change in location.
2 employers more than 10 years old, for non-relevant work ex, with no location change.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

newbienz said:


> At the risk of repeating myself, I would not worry if I had what you have , in this situation
> 
> Cheers


Thanks brother. Your response is such a pain relief.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> 2 employers in last 10 years, for relevant experience, with only one change in location.
> 2 employers more than 10 years old, for non-relevant work ex, with no location change.


Then split set of documents for each employer and location
That way your payslips will be divided into 3 logically and hopefully each will be under 5 MB

Moreover, there are several utilities for compression 
Each have different compression output
Try a few and see which gives you best results without compromising too much on quality 

I spent 15 days in merging and splitting files before I uploaded them
It’s a ***** to decide what goes where
But if you want a quick grant, you have to go through the pain yourself, so that the CO does not 

Cheers


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
I have submitted my health form and generated my HAP ID and now I want to generate my Wife's HAP ID .So while selecting the medical history question I am confused on below questions.

Q3) Have you ever been admitted to hospital and /or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason ?
Q9) Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure or a heart condition that you were born with ?
My confusion is my wife was born with a heart problem and underwent a major operation during her child hood. After that she never faced any problem or neither she is taking any medication.so what should I choose for above questions? 

As per my understanding Q3 should be "yes" but Q9 should be "no" as she doesn't have any problem now.Please suggest your thoughts on this.

Regards
MIlan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ermpradhan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I have submitted my health form and generated my HAP ID and now I want to generate my Wife's HAP ID .So while selecting the medical history question I am confused on below questions.
> 
> Q3) Have you ever been admitted to hospital and /or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason ?
> ...




it’s is best to ask the clinic where you are going to test done on what should be your reply

Not sure if they will reply, but no harm in trying 

Cheers


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> it’s is best to ask the clinic where you are going to test done on what should be your reply
> 
> Not sure if they will reply, but no harm in trying
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbeinz,

I will give it a shot.

Regards
Milan


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

ozzzy said:


> How did you come to this conclusion ? what is your calculation here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because september 2018 round would barely be able to remove the backlog of 70 pointers.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Please resolve my lilliputian uncertainty

One can claim points for either employment in Australia or outside of Australia or both, but the maximum you can claim is 20 points?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Please resolve my lilliputian uncertainty
> 
> One can claim points for either employment in Australia or outside of Australia or both, but the maximum you can claim is 20 points?


Sounds correct to me. 

(as long as the same experience isn't being claimed twice in the last ten years)


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I submitted to DHA a merged file containing all documents I had submitted to ACS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure sir. 

Also should I hold my EOI for 190 for now as to avoid NSW pre-invite. I am worried if I got the pre-invite and not willing to proceed if ACS asked to submit the assessment again?? 

What do you suggest !! 

I mean let’s say I got the pre-invite and submitted the current ACS letter, can I get the assessment done in that 3 month period which usually NSW take and then submit that assessment to DHA?? 

If not, then which option to opt for on EOI, suspend or withdraw ?? 

Kindly suggest !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Please resolve my lilliputian uncertainty
> 
> One can claim points for either employment in Australia or outside of Australia or both, but the maximum you can claim is 20 points?


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*genuine portal for IT jobs in Australia*

hi Newbienz,


Could you please list any genuine portals to search for IT jobs in Australia. Also it would be great if you can provide names of local recruiting companies which are genuine, if you know.


Thanks !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Sure sir.
> 
> Also should I hold my EOI for 190 for now as to avoid NSW pre-invite. I am worried if I got the pre-invite and not willing to proceed if ACS asked to submit the assessment again??
> 
> ...


I would suspend the EOI for a couple of days

ACS respond very fast
Hopefully on Monday itself you will hear from them, and then proceed from there 

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would suspend the EOI for a couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok. 

1 ) If I will suspend my EOI then my DOE will not change after re-activating ?? Correct ??

2) Also if I plan to do assessment again to get the letter updated, then also my DOE will not change after putting new ACS result letter details as my points will remain unchanged. Correct ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DelhitoSydney (Mar 8, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Ok.
> 
> 1 ) If I will suspend my EOI then my DOE will not change after re-activating ?? Correct ??
> 
> ...


You


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi Newbienz,
> 
> 
> Could you please list any genuine portals to search for IT jobs in Australia. Also it would be great if you can provide names of local recruiting companies which are genuine, if you know.
> ...


seek.com and linkedin.com


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Ok.
> 
> 1 ) If I will suspend my EOI then my DOE will not change after re-activating ?? Correct ??
> 
> ...


1. Depends on how long you have suspended it and if the points have changed in the interim due to age or experience 

2. Let’s not jump the gun
Get the ACS response and then take it from there

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DelhitoSydney said:


> You


Is there any question or reply ?

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Depends on how long you have suspended it and if the points have changed in the interim due to age or experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks sir. Only worry is that this ACS result letter is one year old. They may will be willing to update the letter or attach any correspondence but since it is one year old, they may suggest to apply a new one .. 

What do you say ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks sir. Only worry is that this ACS result letter is one year old. They may will be willing to update the letter or attach any correspondence but since it is one year old, they may suggest to apply a new one ..
> 
> What do you say ??
> 
> ...


You are getting panicky 

Asking the same question again and again by rephrasing it, will not change my answer

Get the reply from ACS and then only post

Cheers


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi newbeinz! 
I have received my first PTE results after Aug 11th round of invitations and I've missed updating my 189 EOI in time. 

Now with 20 in English, I have 75 points in hand for 233512. And I'm expecting wife's assessment to be received this week which will increase my points to 80. These are more than enough for 233512 to get an invite. What should I do in next one month to apply as soon as possible after receiving invite? 

I understand that medicals can be completed. I'm in India, so does the PCC can be applied now or requires invite letter?


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

*Applying to PR 189 visa while on visitor visa subclass 600*

I have received 189 visa invitation ( 261313, 75 points, EOI 1/5/2018). I'm currently staying in Australia on a tourist visa (600) (8503 condition is not present)

1) Is 600 visa a substantive visa? If so can I apply for 189 visa onshore
2) How do I specify that it's an onshore visa during lodgement? What should add apart from normal offshore visa process
3) Does the cost remains the same for offshore vs onshore 189 visa
4) Are there any risks of applying onshore

I have researched a lot but hardly got anything. It looks like I'm in a not so common situation.

Any suggestions/ help will be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Correct
> 
> 2. You can use same email id or different. Use the easiest path. It’s immaterial
> 
> ...



Hi NB,
A few more doubts. My apologies for pestering you again.
1. My abroad work experience (India) start from 2008 mid onwards. In order to show work experience, as I understand you can provide a) letter from the employer b) Form 16/ Form26 AS c) bank statement and/or d) Salary slip. Unfortunately, this period (2008-2010) was essentially a pre-digital era and I don't have the Form16s/salary slips with me as they were all paper-based. I can get a letter from the employer stating that it was a paid full-time position covering the said dates and detailing my duties and roles. Will that suffice? Since it was Indian government institution, it is extremely difficult to track an old Form 16 from the offices in the pre-digital era. I have a bank statement from that period detailing the salary credited on each month. However, unfortunately, the bank statement does not have the name of the institution which is paying my salary (only their account number). Any other alternatives you can suggest if more is needed. 

2. Regarding work experience letter content, the points to be covered should be the following as per my understanding
a) Date of starting the job and end of the job
b) full-time position (number of hours per week)
c) Five major responsibilities
d) Paid position 
e) Contact details of the person (In my case head of my department)

Is there any other particulars needed in the letter in your opinion. Is there any specific letter format that I can follow. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Hi newbeinz!
> I have received my first PTE results after Aug 11th round of invitations and I've missed updating my 189 EOI in time.
> 
> Now with 20 in English, I have 75 points in hand for 233512. And I'm expecting wife's assessment to be received this week which will increase my points to 80. These are more than enough for 233512 to get an invite. What should I do in next one month to apply as soon as possible after receiving invite?
> ...


You can complete the medicals and PCC
No invite is necessary for pcc
Just take an appointment at the nearest PSK

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakr said:


> I have received 189 visa invitation ( 261313, 75 points, EOI 1/5/2018). I'm currently staying in Australia on a tourist visa (600) (8503 condition is not present)
> 
> 1) Is 600 visa a substantive visa? If so can I apply for 189 visa onshore
> 2) How do I specify that it's an onshore visa during lodgement? What should add apart from normal offshore visa process
> ...


What is the advantage you are looking for by applying onshore ?
When are you planning to return from Australia leaving aside the 189 chapter ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mithunv said:


> Hi NB,
> A few more doubts. My apologies for pestering you again.
> 1. My abroad work experience (India) start from 2008 mid onwards. In order to show work experience, as I understand you can provide a) letter from the employer b) Form 16/ Form26 AS c) bank statement and/or d) Salary slip. Unfortunately, this period (2008-2010) was essentially a pre-digital era and I don't have the Form16s/salary slips with me as they were all paper-based. I can get a letter from the employer stating that it was a paid full-time position covering the said dates and detailing my duties and roles. Will that suffice? Since it was Indian government institution, it is extremely difficult to track an old Form 16 from the offices in the pre-digital era. I have a bank statement from that period detailing the salary credited on each month. However, unfortunately, the bank statement does not have the name of the institution which is paying my salary (only their account number). Any other alternatives you can suggest if more is needed.
> 
> ...


1. Salary slips are a very very important part of the evidence
I am sure you can get at least that generated again.
I don’t have to tell you how to get it done as you are working in a government organisation 
As you are providing a reference letter, a lot of credibility comes in

2. What about PF statement ?
I am sure you can get that ?

3. Get a letter from accounts confirming that the bank account number from which your salary was credited belongs to the company.
Get that letter stamped from the bank also


4. What all evidence are you giving post 2010?

Reply points wise


Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi bro,

How you doing??

Need your small advise if you are familiar with this case.

I am thinking to change my ANZSCO code to new one. Last submission date of EOI will be changed as soon as I update my new ANZSCO code with its issue date, however, it's DOE won't' be changed as total points will still be same.

Now my concern is, will it affect any if I change occupation code and still have the old DOE of old occupation?? Clearly issue date of new skill assessment will be later date than DOE I am claiming . It's worrying me bro.

I really appreciate if you can advise me.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What is the advantage you are looking for by applying onshore ?
> When are you planning to return from Australia leaving aside the 189 chapter ?
> 
> Cheers


#1 So that I can look for a job meanwhile my PR is being processed.
#2 I have a 3-month condition and validity of till Feb 2019. I plan to go offshore every 3 months and come back to Australia, as I will not be violating my visa conditions.


----------



## itsvijay (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi All,

Hope you all doing good. Thanks to all old members being kind,sharing their experiences and giving helping hands to new comers. I have also started my journey towards my dream of lading in Aus.
I have few questions and hope somebody can give some advise on them.


1.I have done ACS(positively assessed with 261313 code) last year Dec.However after the assessment I went to Aus on company work assignment in same role and stayed their for five months(Mar to Jul 2018) and returned back. I have updated my details in my EOI that iIsubmitted last year. My q


----------



## itsvijay (Aug 12, 2018)

sorry for my earlier post which was submitted halfway mistakenly. Below are my questions,

1.I have done ACS(positively assessed with 261313 code) last year Dec.However after the assessment I went to Aus on company work assignment in same role and stayed their for five months(Mar to Jul 2018) and returned back. I have updated my details in my EOI that I submitted last year. My question is Do i need to do the ACS assessment again as I have visited to another country and came back.Note that I have not changed the company or my role is also not changed.

2. Another query is I will be completing 39 years this December.That means as per google age calculator my age will be 39 years 0 months 1 days on 5th Dec 2018.(My DoB is 04th Dec 1979).
Will I get the age point till I touch 40 or till this Dec ?

Hope will see some replies.

Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakr said:


> #1 So that I can look for a job meanwhile my PR is being processed.
> #2 I have a 3-month condition and validity of till Feb 2019. I plan to go offshore every 3 months and come back to Australia, as I will not be violating my visa conditions.


1. The BVA will in all likelihood have the same conditions as visitors 600
So you will not be allowed to work

2. If I were in your shoes, I would go offshore and apply from there to avoid any potential issues

Cheers


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Salary slips are a very very important part of the evidence
> I am sure you can get at least that generated again.
> I don’t have to tell you how to get it done as you are working in a government organisation
> As you are providing a reference letter, a lot of credibility comes in
> ...


Thanks for the reply. To clarify regarding my work experience: My job code is 253312 (cardiologist)

2008 june 6th to Dec 24th : Worked as a Senior resident in Cardiology in an Indian central government institution- Full time paid ad-hoc position. There was no PF, as it was ad-hoc job. I can get experience letter from the employer. I have the bank statement crediting monthly salary. I am currently in Australia. Unless I go back to India and spent a few days there, I don't think I will get the salary slips/ form 16 (Government offices in India, generally do not respond to the email or phone requests)

2009 Jan 1 st to 2011 Dec 31st: Worked as a Senior resident in Cardiology in another Indian central government institution- Full time paid position. I have the form 16 of the last year and the bank statement showing the salary credits. I can get the letter from the employer as well. I have Form 26 AS as well.

2012 Feb 8th to 2015 Dec 27th: Consultant cardiologist in a private hospital in India. Have salary slips, Form16, PF statement as well as letter from employer

2016 Jan 4th to 2017 Jan 3rd; Advanced fellowship training in US. I have the W2 form form the US, Fellowship certificate stating the dates, and can get the letter from the employer. I should be able to get the salary slips as well. 

2017 Feb 17th onwards- In Australia. Have all the evidence to prove my employment.

As you can see the problem is to show evidence for the first two employments as I did not keep those old records.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

itsvijay said:


> sorry for my earlier post which was submitted halfway mistakenly. Below are my questions,
> 
> 1.I have done ACS(positively assessed with 261313 code) last year Dec.However after the assessment I went to Aus on company work assignment in same role and stayed their for five months(Mar to Jul 2018) and returned back. I have updated my details in my EOI that I submitted last year. My question is Do i need to do the ACS assessment again as I have visited to another country and came back.Note that I have not changed the company or my role is also not changed.
> 
> ...


1. Mark the Australian experience as NON RELEVANT in the EOI
Can you get a updated reference letter from the company that your RNR remains the same after returning from Australia and as it was when you Applied for ACS assessment?
It shoukd be a reference letter and not a SD

You will lose 5 points only on your 40th birthday
You have nearly a year and half left

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

"REPOST " 

Please advise me if you are familiar with this topic.

Hi bro,


How you doing??

Need your small advise if you are familiar with this case.

I am thinking to change my ANZSCO code to new one. Last submission date of EOI will be changed as soon as I update my new ANZSCO code with its issue date, however, it's DOE won't' be changed as total points will still be same.

Now my concern is, will it affect any if I change occupation code and still have the old DOE of old occupation?? Clearly issue date of new skill assessment will be later date than DOE. It's worrying me bro.

I really appreciate if you can advise me.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

mithunv said:


> Thanks for the reply. To clarify regarding my work experience: My job code is 253312 (cardiologist)
> 
> 2008 june 6th to Dec 24th : Worked as a Senior resident in Cardiology in an Indian central government institution- Full time paid ad-hoc position. There was no PF, as it was ad-hoc job. I can get experience letter from the employer. I have the bank statement crediting monthly salary. I am currently in Australia. Unless I go back to India and spent a few days there, I don't think I will get the salary slips/ form 16 (Government offices in India, generally do not respond to the email or phone requests)
> 
> ...


I had a doubt regarding work experience points I claim. So I wrote to Ischah regarding this. My letter to him follows
"Hi, I am a doctor (cardiologist ) currently working in Adelaide. I am currently here in 457 visa(4 year visa started on feb 2017). I am in the final stages of getting specialist registration with Med board of Australia and then will be eligible for 189/190 visa. As per my estimate I have 70 points. Age 25, English10, Batchelor degree 15, work experience 20. Being a non pro rota occupation I should be able to get through as per current trend. My doubt is regarding my work experience. I became a doctor after finishing intern year and got myself registered in India in 2004. In 2008 March I completed my internal medicine training. From June 2008, I am working in training positions in cardiology. In Dec 2011, I completed my cardiology training and in feb 2012 I became a consultant cardiologist in India. This went on till dec 2015, after which from jan to dec 2016 I did further subspeciality training ( fellowship) in USA. I came to Australia in feb 2017 and since then working in cardiology training position. All the above are full time paid positions. As you can see, in the past 10 years I have been working in cardiology for more than 8 years abroad and more than 1 year in Australia. So I calculated 20 points. My doubt is regarding the period in which I was under training. As much as I can understand the those jobs are related to my skilled occupation and hence counted towards experience. Further I read this web site https://www.australiavisa.com/immig...-tips-claim-work-experience-189-190-489-visa/ This supports my work experience. However I briefly consulted a migration agent, who felt I may not be eligible for work experience during the training period. I would deeply appreciate what you felt about my situation- can I claim the full work experience points"

Their reply to my querry


Yes you can – here is the full extract from the Procedural Advice Manual that Case officers have to apply:

Australian medical practitioners

Work as a medical practitioner that is undertaken by doctors during their internship year may be counted as skilled employment for the purpose of points tested skilled migration applications. In addition, work as a medical practitioner that is undertaken by doctors with conditional registration (for example, doctors employed in Australian hospitals or practices on a UC-457 visa) may also be counted as skilled work experience for the purpose of points tested skilled migration applications.

This is a deviation from the standard policy of assessing skilled employment. The basis for this is that doctors, unlike most other occupations, undertake an extremely high level of tertiary training before entering their internship. They are generally performing, while on an internship or working, all of the duties that a doctor who has completed their internship would be performing. They are paid at a level equivalent to a skilled worker and are usually working at least 20 hours a week. This policy position is consistent with the whole-of-government approach that currently considers doctors to be in shortage across Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mithunv said:


> Thanks for the reply. To clarify regarding my work experience: My job code is 253312 (cardiologist)
> 
> 2008 june 6th to Dec 24th : Worked as a Senior resident in Cardiology in an Indian central government institution- Full time paid ad-hoc position. There was no PF, as it was ad-hoc job. I can get experience letter from the employer. I have the bank statement crediting monthly salary. I am currently in Australia. Unless I go back to India and spent a few days there, I don't think I will get the salary slips/ form 16 (Government offices in India, generally do not respond to the email or phone requests)
> 
> ...


Why no PF in 2nd employment ?

Can you afford not to claim points for experience in the 1 st job ?
Do you lose points due to it?

Cheers


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Why no PF in 2nd employment ?
> 
> Can you afford not to claim points for experience in the 1 st job ?
> Do you lose points due to it?
> ...


1. My second job is a super specialty training program. 3 year DM cardiology. So no PF. Only salary. 
2. I will loose 5 points if I don't claim.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mithunv said:


> 1. My second job is a super specialty training program. 3 year DM cardiology. So no PF. Only salary.
> 2. I will loose 5 points if I don't claim.


I have no idea on eligibility to claim points for experience as a cardiologist 

When you got your skills assessment done, did they give you a date from which you can claim points ?
What’s the process you followed?

Because you are in this noble profession, I am going out of my comfort zone to answer the questions 

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

"REPOST " 

Please advise me if you are familiar with this topic.

Hi bro,


How you doing??

Need your small advise if you are familiar with this case.

I am thinking to change my ANZSCO code to new one. Last submission date of EOI will be changed as soon as I update my new ANZSCO code with its issue date, however, it's DOE won't' be changed as total points will still be same.

Now my concern is, will it affect any if I change occupation code and still have the old DOE of old occupation?? Clearly issue date of new skill assessment will be later date than DOE. It's worrying me bro.

I really appreciate if you can advise me.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsvijay (Aug 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Mark the Australian experience as NON RELEVANT in the EOI
> Can you get a updated reference letter from the company that your RNR remains the same after returning from Australia and as it was when you Applied for ACS assessment?
> It shoukd be a reference letter and not a SD
> 
> ...


Thanks newbienz for the reply. I submitted SD (Reference letter from colleague) for my current employer. I will make the australian exp of five months as NOT RELEVANT in my EOI and wont need to do any other changes, Will that be fine ?

Also I will be completing 8 yrs of offshore exp this december, and get 20 points of offshore and Aus exp).(Would have achieved that this Jul have I not visited Aus from Mar to Jul)


Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I have no idea on eligibility to claim points for experience as a cardiologist
> 
> When you got your skills assessment done, did they give you a date from which you can claim points ?
> What’s the process you followed?
> ...



Thanks anyway. The medical board of Australia does not give any such dates. They have registered me as a cardiologist in Australia after a 1-year peer review process with the cardiologist in here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

itsvijay said:


> Thanks newbienz for the reply. I submitted SD (Reference letter from colleague) for my current employer. I will make the australian exp of five months as NOT RELEVANT in my EOI and wont need to do any other changes, Will that be fine ?
> 
> Also I will be completing 8 yrs of offshore exp this december, and get 20 points of offshore and Aus exp).(Would have achieved that this Jul have I not visited Aus from Mar to Jul)
> 
> ...


If you cannot get a reference letter issued by the company confirming your current RNR, after returning from Australia, then I would not proceed without reassessment from ACS

An SD is a SD and not a reference letter
Don’t mix up the 2 terms or you may land in serious trouble 

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mithunv said:


> Thanks anyway. The medical board of Australia does not give any such dates. They have registered me as a cardiologist in Australia after a 1-year peer review process with the cardiologist in here.


Can you ask them for confirmation from what dates you can claim points for experience?

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

itsvijay said:


> sorry for my earlier post which was submitted halfway mistakenly. Below are my questions,
> 
> 1.I have done ACS(positively assessed with 261313 code) last year Dec.However after the assessment I went to Aus on company work assignment in same role and stayed their for five months(Mar to Jul 2018) and returned back. I have updated my details in my EOI that I submitted last year. My question is Do i need to do the ACS assessment again as I have visited to another country and came back.Note that I have not changed the company or my role is also not changed.
> 
> ...


2. you can claim points for age for the 32-39 range (25 points) until *03rd Dec 2019*


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Can you ask them for confirmation from what dates you can claim points for experience?
> 
> Cheers


Can try. But I don't think it will work. The only important thing they checked was my training period (they never asked anything about my payment). They were also not much bothered about my work after getting my Indian degrees. What they look is how comparable my training in India, compared to Australian trained cardiologist. They found me substantially comparable. They told me to go through 1 year of peer review work in Australia. Once they go the satisfactory report from my peer review supervisors, they gave me the registration. Nothing was asked about my payment during my training etc. 

I understand this is a totally different field from yours. I was trying my luck as I cant find anyone else who had similar problem as mine.


----------



## itsvijay (Aug 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you cannot get a reference letter issued by the company confirming your current RNR, after returning from Australia, then I would not proceed without reassessment from ACS
> 
> An SD is a SD and not a reference letter
> Don’t mix up the 2 terms or you may land in serious trouble
> ...


Thanks newbienz. I will go with reassessment from ACS. Thanks again.

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mithunv said:


> Can try. But I don't think it will work. The only important thing they checked was my training period (they never asked anything about my payment). They were also not much bothered about my work after getting my Indian degrees. What they look is how comparable my training in India, compared to Australian trained cardiologist. They found me substantially comparable. They told me to go through 1 year of peer review work in Australia. Once they go the satisfactory report from my peer review supervisors, they gave me the registration. Nothing was asked about my payment during my training etc.
> 
> I understand this is a totally different field from yours. I was trying my luck as I cant find anyone else who had similar problem as mine.


No harm in trying
It’s just a call or email
I have seen members get response from agencies which they did not expect would respond 

Cheers


----------



## itsvijay (Aug 12, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> 2. you can claim points for age for the 32-39 range (25 points) until *03rd Dec 2019*


Thanks JASN2015 for the reply.

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## deepz89621 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi newbienz

I need some insight here. I am planning to lodge my 189 visa application this week. Which is better option in terms of speeding up my application processing?

To get the medicals done by myself before lodging and attach the declarations while I lodge. OR To lodge the visa first and wait for CO contact for medicals?

My Agent is telling to do it after lodging but i feel CO contact takes around 5-6 months, so that can possibly delay my final IED as it is usually dependent on Medical/PCC expiry dates. 

Please suggest the best option.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

deepz89621 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> I need some insight here. I am planning to lodge my 189 visa application this week. Which is better option in terms of speeding up my application processing?
> 
> ...


DHA and nb recommends upload all documents upfront and do medicals before the lodgment of the Visa for a fast processing


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. The BVA will in all likelihood have the same conditions as visitors 600
> So you will not be allowed to work
> 
> 2. If I were in your shoes, I would go offshore and apply from there to avoid any potential issues
> ...


Thanks newbienz for the suggestion. I was also thinking the same. But I wanted to know what my options are. I would really appreciate if you have some answers for my questions. It would give me some piece of mind.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakr said:


> Thanks newbienz for the suggestion. I was also thinking the same. But I wanted to know what my options are. I would really appreciate if you have some answers for my questions. It would give me some piece of mind.


I have told you so clearly
You gain nothing by applying onshore, except a possible headache

What more clarity do you want ?
Apply offshore and wait patiently without any fear 

Cheers


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have told you so clearly
> You gain nothing by applying onshore, except a possible headache
> 
> What more clarity do you want ?
> ...


Yes, I would be applying from offshore. Just wanted to know if a person on a tourist visa can apply for 189 visa onshore? or was the answer already implied as yes?

Thanks for taking the time to reply!

Cheers!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakr said:


> Yes, I would be applying from offshore. Just wanted to know if a person on a tourist visa can apply for 189 visa onshore? or was the answer already implied as yes?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply!
> 
> Cheers!!


I believe that you could, but there is an iota of doubt still 

So if it was very important, you could have consulted a Mara agent and cleared it
But here it makes no sense to throw money

Cheers


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I believe that you could, but there is an iota of doubt still
> 
> So if it was very important, you could have consulted a Mara agent and cleared it
> But here it makes no sense to throw money
> ...


Thanks! Understood. I have another question.

I have resigned from my job last year and have started my own startup company last year and have been working on it and thus I'm self-employed. I haven't claimed any points for this. 

So should I include this in 189 application under employment history?
Also, should I also include it in Form 80?
If I should include and not claim points then should I also submit documents for that?

Would be glad to know if you have any idea about this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakr said:


> Thanks! Understood. I have another question.
> 
> I have resigned from my job last year and have started my own startup company last year and have been working on it and thus I'm self-employed. I haven't claimed any points for this.
> 
> ...


You already have an invite so your EOI is locked 

What have you shown in the EOI ?

Cheers


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey Newbie,

How do I update my Form 80?

I am not trying to rectify an error but update my travel info under 'Part E' together with my latest Salary slips and Bank Statements. Is there a form to upload or should I upload the updated Form 80?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hey Newbie,
> 
> How do I update my Form 80?
> 
> ...


You only have to give the details in form 80 till the date you were invited
No need to revise it now with new information after the invite

You also don’t have to keep uploading payslips and bank statements every month hereafter

If you are traveling for More then 14 days, then you can inform the CO using a form 1022


Cheers


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You already have an invite so your EOI is locked
> 
> What have you shown in the EOI ?
> 
> Cheers


I haven't added this in the EOI. I created the EOI last year while I was in my last job. After that, I updated my end date of the last job.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakr said:


> I haven't added this in the EOI. I created the EOI last year while I was in my last job. After that, I updated my end date of the last job.


Has your start up actually taken off ?

Have you been able to get any revenue?
Is it a 1 man show or have you hired others also ?

Cheers


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi NB, 
One more clarification. This is not specific for medical professionals but in general for any skilled employment for 189 sc visa.

Can a full time paid but temporary employment in a position appropriate to the job code be used to claim points. In other words, does it matter if the job is temporary if everything else is appropriate?


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Has your start up actually taken off ?
> 
> Have you been able to get any revenue?
> Is it a 1 man show or have you hired others also ?
> ...


Not really. I make small revenue but not much. It is a 1 man show, I haven't hired anyone and I don't plan to as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mithunv said:


> Hi NB,
> One more clarification. This is not specific for medical professionals but in general for any skilled employment for 189 sc visa.
> 
> Can a full time paid but temporary employment in a position appropriate to the job code be used to claim points. In other words, does it matter if the job is temporary if everything else is appropriate?


That’s where the skills assessment agency comes in

Like ACS specify that you can claim points from so and so date for all these jobs

You need not interpret what is allowed or not allowed

That’s why I asked,you to contact your medical board and see if they can also issue a similar letter

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakr said:


> Not much. I make small revenue but not much. It is a 1 man show, I haven't hired anyone and I don't plan to as well.


But you are running it out of Australia, so you already have an ABN and tax records ?

Cheers


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> But you are running it out of Australia, so you already have an ABN and tax records ?
> 
> Cheers


No its based in India. I don't have ABN or tax records


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That’s where the skills assessment agency comes in
> 
> Like ACS specify that you can claim points from so and so date for all these jobs
> 
> ...


I will do that the first thing tomorrow. I am worried what I am supposed to do if they don't provide such a service. The letter from the employers needs to specify whether the job is temporary or permanent as per DHA website. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakr said:


> No its based in India. I don't have ABN or tax records


I would have been very comfortable had you shown self employment in the EOI also

Anyways, what’s done is done

You have to show it in the application and the form 80 also

No sense or advantage in hiding it

Cheers


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I would have been very comfortable had you shown self employment in the EOI also
> 
> Anyways, what’s done is done
> 
> ...


Thanks newbienz!! Really appreciate your help. Should I also upload any documents for my self-employment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakr said:


> Thanks newbienz!! Really appreciate your help. Should I also upload any documents for my self-employment?


As you have not claimed points for it, just a skeletal set will suffice

Just see what all you have or can arrange and make a small set

I have no idea about this, and you will be on your own

Cheers


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As you have not claimed points for it, just a skeletal set will suffice
> 
> Just see what all you have or can arrange and make a small set
> 
> ...


I have my company registration and my tax returns for the last year. I hope these would be enough.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakr said:


> I have my company registration and my tax returns for the last year. I hope these would be enough.


Client orders, bank statements can be added

Cheers


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Client orders, bank statements can be added
> 
> Cheers


Will do, Thanks again newbienz!!


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Got the Invite, but i would apply visa next month from Australia on 400 Visa, so that i get bridging.

Is it possible to get health assessment done in next few days, while i am in India for me, my wife and kid, without applying visa? if yes, how.

Thanks.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are getting panicky
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello sir,

I have suspended my EOI for 190 NSW for now till I get this ACS result thing sorted out. 

I am planning to send an email for clarification but I just noticed that one of the TCS designation mentioned in my RNR letter was an internal designation and I do not have any promotion letter for that.

So even if they will split the employment history on the basis of designation, then it would be difficult for me to show any proof for system engineer as it was internal promotion. 

Should I go ahead and submit a new ACS assessment ??

On the other hand, I though have one document which mention my role as Analyst programmer on company letterhead which I got printed for my brother US visa. 

Given these options what should I do ?? 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got the Invite, but i would apply visa next month from Australia on 400 Visa, so that i get bridging.
> 
> Is it possible to get health assessment done in next few days, while i am in India for me, my wife and kid, without applying visa? if yes, how.
> 
> Thanks.


Create an Immiaccount, if not already done 
In the Immiaccount, on the list of visas page, you will find medicals also
Click on it and proceed to add the details of all applicants and generate hap I’ds 

Take a printout of the hap ids and get the tests done at the nearest DHA clinic

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hello sir,
> 
> I have suspended my EOI for 190 NSW for now till I get this ACS result thing sorted out.
> 
> ...


any specific reason why you chose to mention both company designation as well as roles (Analyst programmer)? 
this was not even needed at all.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hello sir,
> 
> I have suspended my EOI for 190 NSW for now till I get this ACS result thing sorted out.
> 
> ...


also please dont post company letters online...this might cause unnecessary issues


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hello sir,
> 
> I have suspended my EOI for 190 NSW for now till I get this ACS result thing sorted out.
> 
> ...


You are creating a mess and confusion where none exist

Just forget the role and make a simple chart which shows your various designation date wise 
Now in the chart check what all promotion letters you have and what your payslips for those periods show

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are creating a mess and confusion where none exist
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Understood. So should I apply for a fresh assessment or try contacting ACS if they can update the result letter?? 

Also same scenario exists for my wife too as she got her 261311 assessed. Do I need to get her result letter updated too ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Understood. So should I apply for a fresh assessment or try contacting ACS if they can update the result letter??
> 
> Also same scenario exists for my wife too as she got her 261311 assessed. Do I need to get her result letter updated too ??
> 
> ...


If you are claiming spouse points , YES 

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you are claiming spouse points , YES
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks again for this help sir. 

I will do this activity for both. 

But do you think I should go for a fresh assessment or try contacting ACS to fix my result letter ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks again for this help sir.
> 
> I will do this activity for both.
> 
> ...


You are a senior executive and yet getting nervous for a small issue

Once we decide on a path, let’s stick to it

Please post only when you get the reply from ACS

If you are having doubts, better to go through a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are a senior executive and yet getting nervous for a small issue
> 
> Once we decide on a path, let’s stick to it
> 
> ...




Hello sir, 

My apology for irritating you but we have put 3 years for this moment, so was little annoyed. 

I emailed ACS and request them to update my result letter with the designation. They have replied as : 

Can you please specify, is it the designations you want to be edited?


Please note, we would only report on the most recent designation from the given employment period


What does this mean ?? Do they just club all the dates and will put my last designation ?? 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hello sir,
> 
> My apology for irritating you but we have put 3 years for this moment, so was little annoyed.
> 
> ...


That would be good enough
If they change the last designation as per your actual designation 
Many members have got the assessment only showing the last designation 

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That would be good enough
> 
> If they change the last designation as per your actual designation
> 
> ...




Oh great. What a relief. I really don’t have words to express my thanks to you. 

Just one last thing. 

This is what I send them. If they will just use the last designation, then how will they mention different countries as I have worked in India and US for TCS in last 10 years. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Oh great. What a relief. I really don’t have words to express my thanks to you.
> 
> Just one last thing.
> 
> ...


Be very clear with them that the assessment order has to show the various locations even if the designation is not mentioned individually 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wait a minute

Just post the original ACS assessment order here again

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Wait a minute
> 
> Just post the original ACS assessment order here again
> 
> Cheers

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just request them to correct all the 3 designations
Or else atleast remove the designation from the earlier 2 points 

Tell them that having the wrong designation would confuse the CO

Be very very humble when requesting the above
Draft the letter with patience


Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Just request them to correct all the 3 designations
> Or else atleast remove the designation from the earlier 2 points
> 
> Tell them that having the wrong designation would confuse the CO
> ...




Understood. 

You mean to correct all the 3 designations with the latest one “ Assistant Consultant” ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,
While filling the application form for visa lodge,
i see the following section for my child.

Is this family member a child under 18 years of age?
Yes
Is this child in the primary applicant's care and legal custody?
Yes
Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
Yes
Give details
Her mother has access and guardianship rights to our daughter.

Are there any legal impediments to this child's travel?
No

Is what i am filling correct?


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

Can anyone help me out with this.

I am not claiming any points for work experience and on the website, it says list all employment for the past 10 years. All the jobs I had before is casual sales assistant jobs, do I need to attach docs for those jobs? Some of them are closed.

Do I need to provide my A-Level Certificate? The application said at secondary and above.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*visa lodge form*



rzeus said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> While filling the application form for visa lodge,
> i see the following section for my child.
> 
> ...



Also most likely i will be able to submit all documents except Medicals and PCC immediately.
So is it better to submit and pay fees and then later add the PCC documents and the medicals as and when they become available.


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

rzeus said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> While filling the application form for visa lodge,
> i see the following section for my child.
> 
> ...




I posted the same query on “visa lodge and grant gang” chat, but yet to get a response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> While filling the application form for visa lodge,
> i see the following section for my child.
> 
> ...


ohh,,
just realize I have a made a mistake answering to this question,,
Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
Yes
I select NO to this ,,,and just corrected by filling the form in the immiacc 
I gave my spouse name as well

thanks bro.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> While filling the application form for visa lodge,
> i see the following section for my child.
> 
> ...


yes correct,
just give the spouse name also

Give details
Her mother *(ABCD)* has access and guardianship rights to our daughter.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Also most likely i will be able to submit all documents except Medicals and PCC immediately.
> So is it better to submit and pay fees and then later add the PCC documents and the medicals as and when they become available.


You can do the medicals (otherwise you will have to wait for co to ask for it) now and upload the PCC once you get it


----------



## Praveen1112 (Nov 7, 2017)

*Vaidation trip*

Hi,

We are going for a validation trip to Melbourne in next week.
We are planning to get our medicare done when we make a move permanently and not in this validation trip.
Can you please suggest any sites/city tours on reasonable price to have a city tour.
As ours will be a short trip of 3 days,need guidance on the places to visit and how to visit. So any reliable travel guides/city tours will be helpful to us.

Thanks,
Praveen.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Understood.
> 
> You mean to correct all the 3 designations with the latest one “ Assistant Consultant” ??
> 
> ...


If they can correct all 3 to what they actually are..best
If not then delete the designation in earlier 2 and just mention it in the last

Let’s see what they come up with

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> While filling the application form for visa lodge,
> i see the following section for my child.
> 
> ...


Looks good

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newyearoldme said:


> Can anyone help me out with this.
> 
> I am not claiming any points for work experience and on the website, it says list all employment for the past 10 years. All the jobs I had before is casual sales assistant jobs, do I need to attach docs for those jobs? Some of them are closed.
> 
> Do I need to provide my A-Level Certificate? The application said at secondary and above.


You have to list all jobs, whether casual or regular 

Attach what ever evidence you have
As you have not claimed points, no one will be bothered much

I do not know what is A level certificate

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Also most likely i will be able to submit all documents except Medicals and PCC immediately.
> So is it better to submit and pay fees and then later add the PCC documents and the medicals as and when they become available.


YES
No sense in delaying the application 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are going for a validation trip to Melbourne in next week.
> We are planning to get our medicare done when we make a move permanently and not in this validation trip.
> ...


Trip adviser is where you should post your query 

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> newyearoldme said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help me out with this.
> ...


I believe you by A level you mean, DOEACC A level.
ACS considered mine as diploma in ict major, hence I will


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks NB, done.

Any idea what is the cost of tes



newbienz said:


> anubhavsharma18 said:
> 
> 
> > Got the Invite, but i would apply visa next month from Australia on 400 Visa, so that i get bridging.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Thanks NB, done.
> 
> Any idea what is the cost of tes


In india I think it’s 5-6k per person 

Cheers


----------



## fash2358 (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi NB - I am filling my Visa 189 online application. I am not claiming any points for my partner, she has completed BBM and MBA, currently, we are in the process of getting her MBA Degree certificate as it is yet to be collected from her university. So, for the online application shall I mention BBM and fill form 80 with all the details and add a comment that we are still awaiting the certificate for MBA.

Thanks 
FA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fash2358 said:


> Hi NB - I am filling my Visa 189 online application. I am not claiming any points for my partner, she has completed BBM and MBA, currently, we are in the process of getting her MBA Degree certificate as it is yet to be collected from her university. So, for the online application shall I mention BBM and fill form 80 with all the details and add a comment that we are still awaiting the certificate for MBA.
> 
> Thanks
> FA


Write MBA also in the application as she has already completed it

As you have not claimed spouse points, it’s just statistics

Cheers


----------



## fash2358 (Nov 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Write MBA also in the application as she has already completed it
> 
> As you have not claimed spouse points, it’s just statistics
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB for your quick confirmation !!!!!


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Question on R&R*

Hi newbienz

I just need a clarification. For submitting documents for 189 on my experience, can I use the same R&R letter that I got from my manager which I submitted to ACS for my assessment? (HR only provided employment reference letter ranging from start date to end date and title but not R&R letter)

Or should I make a fresh R&R letter to submit for 189? Also, should it be from the same manager that gave me for ACS assessment because the assessment was done last year and since then my manager has changed.

Thanks
Bha


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi NB

As per traffic light bulletin, assessment of recommendations is done by DHA and results are being shared with Government, we can soon expect updated list from DHA.

My query is, by any chance DHA will remove or add occupation not on traffic light bulletin or it has to be from same list only.

TIA


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

Could you please help me understand if I need to spent weeks, days and hours waiting for Indian government officers to change my name displayed across all Identification cards uniformly?

I got invite for 189 and I'm gathering documents for lodging the visa. I just noticed some documents have name with initials and some without :-( 

Please note - My name is only Karthikeyan. The state I come from, most of us don't have last name, its Father's name we use for the latter.

*Passport* has name properly: First name - Karthikeyan; Last name - Palanisamy
*PAN* has name as: Karthikeyan P; Father's name: Palanisamy. So it is displayed as Karthikeyan P in first line and second line has Palanisamy
*Aadhar* has: Karthikeyan and Father's name has Palanisamy 

All my US documents have proper display: Karthikeyan Palanisamy

Do I need to change anything here? Please advise. Thank you in advance for your time.

Karthi


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Quote:
Originally Posted by masumbibm View Post
DEAR NB,

Could you recall my case? I have lodged my visa for 190 sc with 60 points as an agricultural consultant on 18/01/2018. on 14/5/2018 EV done by DHA. since my CEO & MD heavily reacted as my exp certificate given by branch Manager instead of HRD. In this connection I have shared with you the incident. You were told me NJL may issue to me but yet after 76 days of EV, nEITHER CO contact Nor NJL. last day one of my colleagues went to my Head office. The CEO ask my situation and told that we have replied in such a manner that I was supposed to not get the grant..

Can u imagine how cruel he is?? In this situation what can I do?? I am in pain..




newbienz said:


> There are all sort of people in the world
> Just ignore him
> 
> There is nothing much you can do about it at this stage
> ...


On dated 12/07/2018, VIC mailed me to know them the outcome of my visa application.on 13/07/2018 I replied that still waiting for grant and 18th july they replied my visa status has been updated. Now today vic send the same mail with warning:

Dear Muhammad Mahmudur RAHMAN,



We have not heard from you and are not sure whether your visa has been granted. Please respond via email to advise us of the outcome of the visa application, or if the application is still pending. 



As per the agreement upon accepting Victorian Government nomination, you are required to inform us of the outcome of the visa application.



If we do not hear from you within two weeks, Victorian Government nomination will be withdrawn and the Department of Home Affairs will be notified.

206 days and no CO contact. What SHOULD I do? mail or call DHA ?
pLEASE SUGGEST ME..


----------



## SahooP (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

Please suggest ....
while applying for ACS I have clearly mentioned 3 designation.1)assistant system engineer from 2010 to 2012. 2) system engineer from 2012 to 2014 and 3) IT analyst from 2014 to 2018.According to ACS I am eligible to claim point from 2012 to 2018 at that time my designation was IT ANLYST. In eoi I have divided from 2010 to 2012 as assistant system engineer and marked as not relevant and from 2012 to 2018 as IT ANALYST and marked as relevant.but my mistake is I should have divided the relevant period in to 2 designation from 2012 to 2014 as System engineer and from 2014 to 2018 as It analyst .now I got the invite .what should I do as I am claiming the point as per ACS only .my RNR are same for all the designation which I had used for ACS and the same will be provided while filling the visa form .please suggest will it cause any problem ?

Regards
Sahoo


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In india I think it’s 5-6k per person
> 
> Cheers


That's so economical!

California has the highest fees, $200-$250 per applicant.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by masumbibm View Post
> DEAR NB,
> 
> ...


I think you should inform them that you are still waiting for your grant.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> I think you should inform them that you are still waiting for your grant.


what are the reason for rejection???

After rejection, one can apply again???


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> what are the reason for rejection???
> 
> After rejection, one can apply again???


My application was not complete thats why rejected. 
For NT yes we can apply again for state nomination.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bha517 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> I just need a clarification. For submitting documents for 189 on my experience, can I use the same R&R letter that I got from my manager which I submitted to ACS for my assessment? (HR only provided employment reference letter ranging from start date to end date and title but not R&R letter)
> 
> ...


Do not mix up reference letter and SD
Reference lette is experience letter + RNR on a company letter head

So you submitted the SD for ACS assessment supported by the experience letter as secondary evidence

I submitted the complete set of documents that I used for skills assessment without any addition or deletion or tampering 

As far as getting a fresh reference letter is concerned, can you get one that is actually a reference letter ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Hi NB
> 
> As per traffic light bulletin, assessment of recommendations is done by DHA and results are being shared with Government, we can soon expect updated list from DHA.
> 
> ...


What is traffic light bulletin?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Could you please help me understand if I need to spent weeks, days and hours waiting for Indian government officers to change my name displayed across all Identification cards uniformly?
> 
> ...


From what I can see only Aadhaar and PAN have slightly different names
Both can be corrected easily as far as I know and it will be time well spent 

What about your educational documents and birth certificate ?

It is in your interest that all documents that you have show the same name so that there is no doubt in the mind of the CO about your identity 

It will also help you down the line when you apply for citizenship 

You may get away with making an affidavit that shows all the variations in your name Are of the same person if the other documents have the same name as passport 

So the choice is yours 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by masumbibm View Post
> DEAR NB,
> 
> ...


Inform VIC that visa is still under processing.

I would still wait for the DHA to take decisions on its own


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SahooP said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> Please suggest ....
> while applying for ACS I have clearly mentioned 3 designation.1)assistant system engineer from 2010 to 2012. 2) system engineer from 2012 to 2014 and 3) IT analyst from 2014 to 2018.According to ACS I am eligible to claim point from 2012 to 2018 at that time my designation was IT ANLYST. In eoi I have divided from 2010 to 2012 as assistant system engineer and marked as not relevant and from 2012 to 2018 as IT ANALYST and marked as relevant.but my mistake is I should have divided the relevant period in to 2 designation from 2012 to 2014 as System engineer and from 2014 to 2018 as It analyst .now I got the invite .what should I do as I am claiming the point as per ACS only .my RNR are same for all the designation which I had used for ACS and the same will be provided while filling the visa form .please suggest will it cause any problem ?
> ...


You have made an error, that you are also aware of

Now how seriously this will be viewed, will depend on the CO

Can you afford to let this invite go waste and get a fresh invite after correcting the EOI after 60 days ?


You can consult some good Mara agent also specifically for this point on how serious this mistake is viewed by the department 

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> From what I can see only Aadhaar and PAN have slightly different names
> Both can be corrected easily as far as I know and it will be time well spent
> 
> What about your educational documents and birth certificate ?
> ...


Thank you, NB for your time again. 

I forgot to mention earlier that all my education certificates/marksheets including the ones from college have my name as *Karthikeyan P*. I'm kind of sad/disappointed now that I have to go and fix these :-( 

I was (secretly) hoping *Karthikeyan P* is just a display name (with initials for surname) and would not be a problem. My Aadhar has my name (just my name) - Karthikeyan. I do not want to cause any kind of doubts in the mind of the CO. So please advise.

Since you brought the birth certificate (please read as BC in the paragraph) topic up, I would mention the query I had about my BC. My BC is very old and is in regional language (Tamil). And also, my BC is probably in 2 pieces :-( I never bothered about it as I always used my 10th/12th marksheet and passport for my DOB proof wherever needed. Do I definitely need BC for 189 lodgement or can I use passport/10th/12th sheets? If yes, please advise what to do  I, am unfortunately stuck in US and I don't think I can go to India in the next 57 days (the invite expiry date) without putting my US return at risk. 

I'm so nervous right now, after getting the invite :-(


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you, NB for your time again.
> 
> I forgot to mention earlier that all my education certificates/marksheets including the ones from college have my name as *Karthikeyan P*. I'm kind of sad/disappointed now that I have to go and fix these :-(
> 
> ...


There is nothing to get nervous about

If you are in USA , at this stage file the application with existing documents you have

You can get them corrected for the long run

Class x or xii marksheets is Generally accepted as an alternative to birth certificate 

Relax 

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There is nothing to get nervous about
> 
> If you are in USA , at this stage file the application with existing documents you have
> 
> ...


Thank you NB. I appreciate your help. So, I should just submit what I have, the way they are. Passport, Aadhar and PAN for ID proof.
10th/12th Marksheets and Passport for DOB proof. 

Do I need an affidavit explaining "Karthikeyan Palanisamy" and "Karthikeyan P" are one and same? If yes, can I get it from USA lawyers here? or do I need it from India (I can get it from either place).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you NB. I appreciate your help. So, I should just submit what I have, the way they are. Passport, Aadhar and PAN for ID proof.
> 10th/12th Marksheets and Passport for DOB proof.
> 
> Do I need an affidavit explaining "Karthikeyan Palanisamy" and "Karthikeyan P" are one and same? If yes, can I get it from USA lawyers here? or do I need it from India (I can get it from either place).


Hold back the pan at this stage
You can get it corrected and upload it later

Just make an affidavit and keep with you
No need to upload it right away

During application and when filling various forms, you will be asked if you were known by other names
In all such places , give all variants of your name
You have 3 variants
Karthikeyan Palanisamy 
Karthikeyan p
Karthikeyan 

Do not miss this .anywhere 
Apply patiently so you do not make a mistake 

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Hold back the pan at this stage
> You can get it corrected and upload it later
> 
> Just make an affidavit and keep with you
> ...


Thank you NB. 

About PAN: I will talk to my friends in India to help me file for name change for PAN and then upload it once I get it corrected. To make it uniform with passport, should I change this as 'Karthikeyan Palanisamy". Please note, my PAN already displays my dad's name in the second line. So it shows like this, (first 2 lines in PAN).

*Karthikeyan P
Palanisamy
*

I should change the above to 

*Karthikeyan Palanisamy
Palanisamy
*

All my education docs currently shows my name as "Karthikeyan P". After this change, education docs will be the only ones with different format.

Aadhar: Should I also apply for name change in Aadhar to have it displayed as "Karthikeyan Palanisamy" instead of just "Karthikeyan"?

About Multi-name: Thank you. I, definitely would have missed that part (choosing multiple variants of my name). 

I sincerely thank you for spending your time in helping me and everyone else here.

Best Regards,
-Karthi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you NB.
> 
> About PAN: I will talk to my friends in India to help me file for name change for PAN and then upload it once I get it corrected. To make it uniform with passport, should I change this as 'Karthikeyan Palanisamy". Please note, my PAN already displays my dad's name in the second line. So it shows like this, (first 2 lines in PAN).
> 
> ...


Pan and all othe documents should ideally be

KARTHIKEYAN 
PALANISAMY


Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Pan and all othe documents should ideally be
> 
> KARTHIKEYAN
> PALANISAMY
> ...


Ok, Thank you, NB. So, my Aadhar is correct, then, which has my name displayed as "Karthikeyan".. Atleast something to be happy about. lol..

My passport needed a surname, so my dad's name there.. But given name is just "Karthikeyan". So, if I think about it, its only the PAN card which needed a fix. I would have needed an affidavit regardless of the PAN as my marksheets display only my initials "Karthikeyan P". 

Thank you very much for your time, NB. I know words are not enough to thank you. When I come there (hopefully), I will definitely buy and ship you a beer or whatever you want 

Best Regards,
-Karthi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Ok, Thank you, NB. So, my Aadhar is correct, then, which has my name displayed as "Karthikeyan".. Atleast something to be happy about. lol..
> 
> My passport needed a surname, so my dad's name there.. But given name is just "Karthikeyan". So, if I think about it, its only the PAN card which needed a fix. I would have needed an affidavit regardless of the PAN as my marksheets display only my initials "Karthikeyan P".
> 
> ...


I may get to enjoy the Beer earlier if you are in New York

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I may get to enjoy the Beer earlier if you are in New York
> 
> Cheers


Aww! When are you flying to NY?  We (with my wife and 3 year old) have been planning to visit Niagra once before returning to India for good. So, we may be able to meet and have a beer together .

We are in Dallas, Texas, btw.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Aww! When are you flying to NY?  We (with my wife and 3 year old) have been planning to visit Niagra once before returning to India for good. So, we may be able to meet and have a beer together .


Office has applied for the visa

Let’s see how soon it comes through

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Office has applied for the visa
> 
> Let’s see how soon it comes through
> 
> Cheers


Business/Tourist visa usually gets approved in less than a month. If your employer paid for premium, it would be less than 2 weeks.

I wish you good luck.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Office has applied for the visa
> 
> Let’s see how soon it comes through
> 
> Cheers


Wow...i stay in NJ...please let me know if I can be of any help when you are here.


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What is traffic light bulletin?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, its a six month review of occupation list by labour department where they recommend changes to DHA in MTSOL, STSOL and ROL.

https://www.jobs.gov.au/SkilledMigrationList

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> Wow...i stay in NJ...please let me know if I can be of any help when you are here.


Any suggestions on possible locations for stay with good connection to Manhattans 

Would prefer a serviced apartment 

It’s better we communicate through PMs on this topic as better not to clutter the thread 

Cheers


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Do not mix up reference letter and SD
> Reference lette is experience letter + RNR on a company letter head
> 
> So you submitted the SD for ACS assessment supported by the experience letter as secondary evidence
> ...


Thanks Newbienz, You are right it was an SD along with company experience letter as secondary evidence. Now, I can definitely get a fresh experience letter from my HR on company letter head which also includes last one year experience after ACS assessment with the same role/designation (my role since last year did not change). 
Is this sufficient along with the old SD document? (Will the CO accept that since my role/designation did not change so the duties described in the old SD document still holds good?)

Added to this, I will anyway submit, all payslips, bank statements, PF statement, Tax statements.

Thanks
Bha


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

I got a 190 visa from NSW, But I am planning for a validation trip to Melbourne.
Can i land in Melbourne directly and not go to NSW on my validation trip.
Will the IED clause be fulfilled?

Thanks in advance,
Anand


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Somepeople said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I got a 190 visa from NSW, But I am planning for a validation trip to Melbourne.
> Can i land in Melbourne directly and not go to NSW on my validation trip.
> ...


Yes - congrats btw!


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,
I'd like to get your thoughts. 
Do you know if I should do a reassessment if my degree is awarded by an Australian uni?
I have a positive assessment from vetassess. Now I have a PhD and would like to get it considered for qualification in the Skillselect.

Cheers,
S


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz
Thanks a lot for all the support till date. We received our grant yesterday.
I have one more query.
We are moving to America in mid September and planning for our validation trip in March 2019. Am I suppose to update anything to Australia govt in this regard(my travel and stay in America ).

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi All,

Requesting your urgent reply asap. 
While generating HAP ID there is a question as follows: 
"Prolonged medical treatment and/or *repeated *hospital admissions for any reason, including a major operation or psychiatric illness"

My son was admitted in hospital last year *once*. 
Somehow I overlooked the word repeated in question and mentioned YES as the answer to this question and generated HAP ID. 

Is there any way to amend the answers in health declarations? 
I am not sure how is it going to affect in the future.

Should I generate a new HAP ID?


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello all,

I have received my grant today.

NB..there are no adjectives enough for you. Thank you for your guidance. Lets hops we meet in Australia.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018
visa application submitted: Feb 18
Medical: 1/8/2018
Grant received: 11/8/2018


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Form 16 Query*

I am able to gather IT return acknowledgements, form 26AS, bank statements, salary slips, PF statements for all of my relevant experiences from past 10 years. 
I am only missing Form 16 between period 1st April 2010 to 6 Aug 2010(Last working day), not sure if this could be an issue, just missing form 16 from one organization for 5 months only. 
I emailed the payroll and they replied that they could only provide form 16 for last 2 years now, will this email work as proof?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In india I think it’s 5-6k per person
> 
> Cheers


Just got the test done, cost is 5100, strangely doctor did not check anything and asked just two questions, as she was in hurry to leave and we were last three for Australian tests:
1. Are you taking any medication.
2. Any past hospitalization.

Not sure, if this was us only or for others they just ask questions.


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have no 3rd party evidence at all ?
> 
> Even if you were paid in cash, did you deposit the salary or the bulk of it regularly in your bank account ?
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

I have a question for you. See if you can help me to regrading ESIC insurance proof.

My previous employer deducted ESI amount from my salary from 11 August 2010 to 29 Nov 2011.

ESI amount is account number, and deducted amount mentioned in my salary slips, but when I approached ESIC branch and my employer for monthly transaction statement, they denied to give me proof, and said we do not have it.

Could you please suggest me how I can get this proof, and provide it to Engineer Australia for my assessment.

Regards
Simar.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Just a small question.. While uploading the docs, I highlighted the salary credit amounts in bank statements using a highlighter pen before scanning them. Will this have any impact? i mean is it ok to do so?


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Just got the test done, cost is 5100, strangely doctor did not check anything and asked just two questions, as she was in hurry to leave and we were last three for Australian tests:
> 1. Are you taking any medication.
> 2. Any past hospitalization.
> 
> Not sure, if this was us only or for others they just ask questions.


That's standard, same thing here in US as well. Just blood test and X-Ray - no questions.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi Newbienz
> Thanks a lot for all the support till date. We received our grant yesterday.
> I have one more query.
> We are moving to America in mid September and planning for our validation trip in March 2019. Am I suppose to update anything to Australia govt in this regard(my travel and stay in America ).
> ...


No, you have until your PR expiry date to move permanently to OZ.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Any suggestions on possible locations for stay with good connection to Manhattans
> 
> Would prefer a serviced apartment
> 
> ...



Let me know if have any plans of visiting Southern California as well!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Any suggestions on possible locations for stay with good connection to Manhattans
> 
> Would prefer a serviced apartment
> 
> ...


PMed you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bha517 said:


> Thanks Newbienz, You are right it was an SD along with company experience letter as secondary evidence. Now, I can definitely get a fresh experience letter from my HR on company letter head which also includes last one year experience after ACS assessment with the same role/designation (my role since last year did not change).
> Is this sufficient along with the old SD document? (Will the CO accept that since my role/designation did not change so the duties described in the old SD document still holds good?)
> 
> Added to this, I will anyway submit, all payslips, bank statements, PF statement, Tax statements.
> ...


The co are in several cases insisting on reference letter only.

Let’s see if you are also asked for the same
Changing the experience letter has no value

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Satyant said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I'd like to get your thoughts.
> Do you know if I should do a reassessment if my degree is awarded by an Australian uni?
> I have a positive assessment from vetassess. Now I have a PhD and would like to get it considered for qualification in the Skillselect.
> ...


No idea about Vetassess process

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi Newbienz
> Thanks a lot for all the support till date. We received our grant yesterday.
> I have one more query.
> We are moving to America in mid September and planning for our validation trip in March 2019. Am I suppose to update anything to Australia govt in this regard(my travel and stay in America ).
> ...


Congratulations 

Thanks for remembering me in your post on the other thread

Nothing required as such, as long as it is within the IED
Don’t arrive on the last date of IED 
You never know airlines these days

Welcome down under

Btw no favouritism 
You better carry my kaju Katli also when you are here
(Don’t think I overlooked it)

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Requesting your urgent reply asap.
> While generating HAP ID there is a question as follows:
> ...


Have you used this Immiaccount to generate the hap I’d ?

Can you use another Immiaccount?
I think the invite in Skillselect would have already been used and will not take you to an Immiaccount again 

Check this and then post

Frankly I am just shooting in the dark

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have received my grant today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped
But the credit equally goes to you for following my path as it’s very narrow and difficult 

Next Independence Day, maybe, all those on this thread can get together 
Hope that there will be quite a few by then to fill the bar

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I am able to gather IT return acknowledgements, form 26AS, bank statements, salary slips, PF statements for all of my relevant experiences from past 10 years.
> I am only missing Form 16 between period 1st April 2010 to 6 Aug 2010(Last working day), not sure if this could be an issue, just missing form 16 from one organization for 5 months only.
> I emailed the payroll and they replied that they could only provide form 16 for last 2 years now, will this email work as proof?


It’s too short a period to be worried about
You have extensive evidence 

Relax

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Just got the test done, cost is 5100, strangely doctor did not check anything and asked just two questions, as she was in hurry to leave and we were last three for Australian tests:
> 1. Are you taking any medication.
> 2. Any past hospitalization.
> 
> Not sure, if this was us only or for others they just ask questions.


You need not worry
The clinic has to follow all DHA guidelines 
Not your headache by any stretch of imagination 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have a question for you. See if you can help me to regrading ESIC insurance proof.
> 
> ...


You know how things work in India 
You may have to grease your way

You may also File a RTI

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Just a small question.. While uploading the docs, I highlighted the salary credit amounts in bank statements using a highlighter pen before scanning them. Will this have any impact? i mean is it ok to do so?


No problems 

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi NB,

For my India employment (Total 6.5 years), I got the following,
1) bank statements for all months except 4 months.
2) Payslips I could get only from 3rd year onwards :-(. 
3) Form 16 for all years
4) ITR-V acknowledgement for all years

Do I need to worry about the missing payslips on point (2)? I am also trying to get the Form 26AS from TRACES website, hopefully I will be able to download them. 

And also, do I need to attest/notarize any of the documents I submit for 189 Lodgement? If not needed, what about the reference letters I used for ACS - can I submit the attested copies to 189 or un-attested copies?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> That's standard, same thing here in US as well. Just blood test and X-Ray - no questions.


In Nz we were really grilled about our history and then additional tests also done after initial reports 
I think it depends on the local culture and the clinic 

Nz doctors take medicals very seriously and are not as commercially minded as I would presume them to be in USA or india 

But very reassuring throughout the process and also give an additional set of all reports and his notes to us also for our Gp

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> Let me know if have any plans of visiting Southern California as well!


Can not afford to waste a day in USA
ElseI will be breaching my 365 days for Citizenship 
So no trips which cannot be completed only on weekends

West coast requires atleast a week

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry for the spam. Trying to bump.

Hi NB,

For my India employment (Total 6.5 years), I got the following,
1) bank statements for all months except 4 months.
2) Payslips I could get only from 3rd year onwards :-(. 
3) Form 16 for all years
4) ITR-V acknowledgement for all years

Do I need to worry about the missing payslips on point (2)? I am also trying to get the Form 26AS from TRACES website, hopefully I will be able to download them. 

And also, do I need to attest/notarize any of the documents I submit for 189 Lodgement? If not needed, what about the reference letters I used for ACS - can I submit the attested copies to 189 or un-attested copies?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Sorry for the spam. Trying to bump.
> 
> Hi NB,
> 
> ...


6.5 years is your total experience or that’s only what you are claiming points for ?
Give ACS results details 

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 6.5 years is your total experience or that’s only what you are claiming points for ?
> Give ACS results details
> 
> Cheers


Sorry for the confusion. 

I have a total of 9 years and 9 months experience now. When I applied for ACS in feb, 2018, I had 9y and 3 months experience. Since I studied BE-ECE 4y were deducted for qualification and I got 10 points for remaining 5y experience. 

Out of 9y+ years, only 6.5 years were from Indian office, remaining 3 years is from USA office (of same Employer). Please note - I have not changed my employer ever since I graduated from college.

Karthi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I have a total of 9 years and 9 months experience now. When I applied for ACS in feb, 2018, I had 9y and 3 months experience. Since I studied BE-ECE 4y were deducted for qualification and I got 10 points for remaining 5y experience.
> 
> ...


The missing payslips are for the period that you are not claiming points for ?

You have to be very detailed in your questions 

Give separately what evidences you have For the period you are claiming points for and for the period you are not claiming for


Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The missing payslips are for the period that you are not claiming points for ?
> 
> You have to be very detailed in your questions
> 
> ...


The years of experience and points claimed are based on ACS result:

_The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
_

1) I joined this Employer in Dec, 2008. I worked in India till April, 2015. I joined same employer USA office in May, 2015.

2) I do not have payslips until April 2011 from India experience. However, I do have form16 for all years and also bank statements for all years (except 1 or 2 missing months per year).

3) I have payslips for all months I worked in USA.


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

1) *About missing payslips: *A bit more info on why I don't have payslips for those first 3 years, we only had like 5 employees in India (including myself) and we did not have several things setup. I did save like 3 payslips from the first 3 years and they are just an excel sheet table printed in a sheet and signed by our HR/CFO. Do you think I can use that? If yes, I need to find out for what months they have my data; so I can print those and get it signed by HR.

Every other payslip after 2011 has our company logo. 

2) I can get offer letter from my HR but I don't think they have my hike letters for all my hikes. I can get like the last 3 years of hike letters. Should I worry about this if I have Form16 and ITR-V?

3) *Attestation required for 189 lodgement? *One more question I had was - do I need to attest any of the documents I submit during 189 Lodgement? If no, what about my employment reference letters I used for ACS - can I submit the ones I used for ACS, which has my handwriting "this is true copy of original" notarized.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> The years of experience and points claimed are based on ACS result:
> 
> _The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> _
> ...


As the missing payslips are for the period disallowed by ACS, do not give any evidence for this period 

Just give evidence for the period which you have claimed points for

I hope you have complete evidence for that

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> 1) *About missing payslips: *A bit more info on why I don't have payslips for those first 3 years, we only had like 5 employees in India (including myself) and we did not have several things setup. I did save like 3 payslips from the first 3 years and they are just an excel sheet table printed in a sheet and signed by our HR/CFO. Do you think I can use that? If yes, I need to find out for what months they have my data; so I can print those and get it signed by HR.
> 
> Every other payslip after 2011 has our company logo.
> 
> ...


No attestation required for 189
Just scan it in colour

You can use the same set of documents you used for ACS wherever required
No problems 
But do not use the documents which you have written in your handwriting that it’s a true copy of original 
It’s a blunder 
The notary is supposed to write that in his handwriting 

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As the missing payslips are for the period disallowed by ACS, do not give any evidence for this period
> 
> Just give evidence for the period which you have claimed points for
> 
> ...


Thank you NB. Sorry for pestering you. Yes, I do have payslips/form16/ITR-V/bank statements for all quarters I claim points for.

Regardless of my situation, is it not necessary to submit evidence for the years I don't claim points for? I mean literally, should I just submit payslips/statements/form16/ITR-V only from Dec, 2012 i.e., 1 per quarter?

Best Regards,
-karthi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you NB. Sorry for pestering you. Yes, I do have payslips/form16/ITR-V/bank statements for all quarters I claim points for.
> 
> Regardless of my situation, is it not necessary to submit evidence for the years I don't claim points for? I mean literally, should I just submit payslips/statements/form16/ITR-V only from Dec, 2012 i.e., 1 per quarter?
> 
> ...


You should have at least one payslip per quarter without fail if you want to submit that set of evidence
No sense in submitting incomplete evidence especially like payslip which is the foundation 

Check that 

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No attestation required for 189
> Just scan it in colour
> 
> You can use the same set of documents you used for ACS wherever required
> ...


Aww. LoL. I'm glad ACS did not reject those letters. I wrote it infront of the notary lawyer and also lawyer signed/sealed near the handwriting. 

Anyway, I will just submit the non-notarized reference letters to 189 then.

Thank you


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Last question, can i use payslips printed on plain sheet but signed by my HR for those first 3 years?

Ty for your help. Have a good day.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Last question, can i use payslips printed on plain sheet but signed by my HR for those first 3 years?
> 
> Ty for your help. Have a good day.


I do not know on what basis the payslips were generated in your company

Do not fabricate any documents 
You will be in serious trouble 

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I do not know on what basis the payslips were generated in your company
> 
> Do not fabricate any documents
> You will be in serious trouble
> ...


Sure, i dont want to cheat or make me look like im cheating. Everything i have is genuine.. its just that my company was small, i go through this pain. 

i will show u the payslips if my company provide them for those years, before submitting.

Have a good day.
karthi


----------



## SahooP (Aug 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have made an error, that you are also aware of
> 
> Now how seriously this will be viewed, will depend on the CO
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for your Suggestion,
Please See my below details , My earlier post was not clear . Please excuse me for my repetitive post for this matter .I am worry and can't afford loosing this invite , waiting for some favorable response to proceed with the visa lodge.

I applied ACS as below :-
experience 1:-
company name : XXXXX
position :- IT Analyst (the current position )
start date 09/10 end date : tiil date.

and provided my Statuary declaration , where its clearly mentioned:-
1) Assistant Systems Engineer September 2010 – September 2012 India
2)Systems Engineer October 2012 – September 2014 India
3)I.T. Analyst October 2014 – To Date India

I have not divided it in to multiple experience while applying ACS as per my designation because all my work experienced are with one organization and within INDIA only.

Received the ACS report as :-

The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 09/10 - 06/17 – 6 year(s) 9 month(s)
Position: I.T Analyst
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: India

(I receive for one position as I have filled the ACS like that , if I would have filled like different Work exp for each designation then I would have received for each position separately , but as recommended to fill 1 exp for one organization, I have done that . )

mean while I got promoted to a new designation Assistant Consultant from 01/04/2018.(which was not there during the ACS as well)

I filled the EOI as per ACS:-

I have divided my experience into 3 part.
1) from 09/2010 to 09/2012 as not relevant with position Assistant Systems Engineer .
2) from 10/2012 to 31/03/2018 as relevant with position I.T Analyst.(as per ACS)
3) from 04/2018 to till date as not relevant with new position Assistant Consultant.

My worries is whether I should have divided the relevant one into 2 part with 2 different designation or what I have done is correct ?As ACS report having only one para for my relevant experience with designation IT Analyst.

Now I got the invite, So while applying the Visa in the visa form
1)should I split the relevant in to 2 part with 2 different designation ?
2) Or I will go as it is with the single part only (as per EOI) ?
3) Or should I mention the second designation as well in the Visa form in the filed of relevant experience separated by a Comma.


Please suggest , how to proceed further .

Regards
Sahoo


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SahooP said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your Suggestion,
> Please See my below details , My earlier post was not clear . Please excuse me for my repetitive post for this matter .I am worry and can't afford loosing this invite , waiting for some favorable response to proceed with the visa lodge.
> ...


I believe there is no correct answer
You have to choose the least evil from option 1and 2

I would choose to go with option 2

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Thanks for remembering me in your post on the other thread
> 
> ...


Thankyou once again..

Sure, will definitely bring Kaju Katli one day for sure.. We owe you a lot for all the unlimited guidance and support.

God bless you.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

hey NB
my brother applied family sposored visit visa subclass 600 for me and my mother on 4th august. He asked me to get my biometrics done within 14 days, so i did biometrics on 8th august. Now my mothers' biometrics were uploaded to immi account the same day while my status still says biometrics required after 7 days with an orange flag. I have called the centre twice and they asked me to email my query to australian high commission in my country, which i did twice but no reply from them in 6 days. I am worried that 14 days window for biometric is going to be over in couple of days and my visa might be refused. What should i do in this case ? is this delay in uploading bio metrics normal ?
PS australian high commission does not take phone call enquiries.


----------



## SahooP (Aug 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I believe there is no correct answer
> You have to choose the least evil from option 1and 2
> 
> I would choose to go with option 2
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for your valuable time and suggestion .

I am also thinking to go with option 2 (keeping same as EOI ) only.

Regards
Sahoo.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> hey NB
> my brother applied family sposored visit visa subclass 600 for me and my mother on 4th august. He asked me to get my biometrics done within 14 days, so i did biometrics on 8th august. Now my mothers' biometrics were uploaded to immi account the same day while my status still says biometrics required after 7 days with an orange flag. I have called the centre twice and they asked me to email my query to australian high commission in my country, which i did twice but no reply from them in 6 days. I am worried that 14 days window for biometric is going to be over in couple of days and my visa might be refused. What should i do in this case ? is this delay in uploading bio metrics normal ?
> PS australian high commission does not take phone call enquiries.


Did you click on the flag ?
Can you see what it stands for ?

Cheers


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did you click on the flag ?
> Can you see what it stands for ?
> 
> Cheers


the visa has been applied from my brothers' immi account i dont know what that flag stands for but in actions required column it says ARRANGE BIOMETRICS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> the visa has been applied from my brothers' immi account i dont know what that flag stands for but in actions required column it says ARRANGE BIOMETRICS


In that case the best that comes to my mind is to chase up the centre where you did the biometric 
Ask them for the reference number under which they have uploaded or sent the same to DHA

Cheers


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In that case the best that comes to my mind is to chase up the centre where you did the biometric
> Ask them for the reference number under which they have uploaded or sent the same to DHA
> 
> Cheers


i went to the centre and they told me that the biometrics are uploaded directly to australian Doha portal. They gave me the email address of aus high commission and now the high commission isnt replying to my mail. I have mentioned my reference number in the email. Is this delay normal or its happening with my case only ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> i went to the centre and they told me that the biometrics are uploaded directly to australian Doha portal. They gave me the email address of aus high commission and now the high commission isnt replying to my mail. I have mentioned my reference number in the email. Is this delay normal or its happening with my case only ?


You can try calling up here

Clients calling from overseas
The new Global Service Centre is available to answer queries Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm (local client time) by calling Australia on +61 2 6196 0196 (international rates apply).

Use nymgo or some similar service to reduce costs as you may have to wait for a while
Call at exact 9 AM canberra time to get a fast response 

Cheers


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Hi.

I stayed in my home country until 2014, and moved to Australia for studies, but two weeks before I came back to my home country because my visa has run out. I have my home country police check which I received in 2016 and I have my Aussi police check for the time I spent there. Can I submit my 2016 home country police check or do I have to get a new one since I'm currently living here?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I stayed in my home country until 2014, and moved to Australia for studies, but two weeks before I came back to my home country because my visa has run out. I have my home country police check which I received in 2016 and I have my Aussi police check for the time I spent there. Can I submit my 2016 home country police check or do I have to get a new one since I'm currently living here?
> 
> Thank you.


A police check is only valid for 1 year
So you will have to get a new one, irrespective of where you are living 

Cheers


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> A police check is only valid for 1 year
> So you will have to get a new one, irrespective of where you are living
> 
> Cheers


Ok, thanks newbienz


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello NB,

Hope you are doing well

It would be great if you could put some light on it.

I am working in company A from last 9 years and worked for company B for 11 months, with this employment I was eligible for 15 points for experience and hence I claimed. For company B, I doesn’t have bank statement and IT but all other documents such as, employment reference letter, payslips, appointment and relieving letters I have. 

I marked both the employments as relevant since with this set of documents the EA has considered the employment for both companies. If tomorrow DIBP don’t want to consider the experience of company B will it be a problem for me? my points will not get change, I will be still eligible to claim 15 points from 9 years of experience through company A.

Thanks in advance.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In Nz we were really grilled about our history and then additional tests also done after initial reports
> I think it depends on the local culture and the clinic
> 
> Nz doctors take medicals very seriously and are not as commercially minded as I would presume them to be in USA or india
> ...


I see!
Here, it was very straightforward and quick visit. In-fact, the next day after tests I called the clinic and they gave me a thumbs up before sending over everything to DHA.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

SahooP said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seems like you are from TCS. Though I have also the same issue. They print the ACS letter as per the entries on their website. At this point, best option is to go with option 2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If they can correct all 3 to what they actually are..best
> 
> If not then delete the designation in earlier 2 and just mention it in the last
> 
> ...




Hi NB, 

Since three 3 days I am moving in circles in order to update the letter with correct designations. 

They everyday change the officer and I have to tell them the whole story again. 

I just heard of a case where officer rejected the visa due to some confusion on this letter. I am so much grateful that you alarmed me on this at the right time. 

Thank you again for this help!! 

Now I am planning to file the acs assessment again in order to get the letter in sync with my company designations so to avoid hassles at later stage. 

I have some question where I need your help : 

1) Since I work for TCS, I don’t think there is any way where I can get a Employment letter from HR. So I have to go with SD. Can you please share a template with me ?? I can give you my number or we can talk on PM?? 

2) I am confused with these 3 documents : SD, reference letter and RNR. I know SD as I got my last assessment through ACS using that. But what about other 2. 

3) if I suspend my 189 and will re-activate after 1 month, my DOE will not change even after updating my ACS letter details , given my total points will remain same. Correct?? 

4 ) My current DOE is 19 July with 75 points on 261311. I am hopeful that DHA will be able to reach 75 till 19 July in September round. Since I will suspend my EOI, and will activate after acs result , so even if 261311 with 75 points have crossed 19 July, my DOE will remain 19 July and will get an invite in next round. Correct ?? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing well
> 
> ...


I would mark company B as NON RELEVANT

When you are not getting any advantage from company B for points, why carry excess baggage

Just mark it NON RELEVANT and close the issue

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Since three 3 days I am moving in circles in order to update the letter with correct designations.
> 
> ...


Let’s sort out the terms first

Experience letter 
Your details about when you joined the company, your designations and locations mainly and the period you are working. NO details about your roles and responsibilities (RNR)
Issued on company letter head 

Reference letter 
Same as above + the RNR
Again issued on company letter head 

SD 
Same as Reference letter but issued on plain paper or stamp paper depending on the country where you are getting it done
It’s signed by a manager or team leader who certifies that he was aware of your RNR on day to day basis

1. No need to coantct privately. It saves me the botheration of repeating the same thing in future

Start with Giving the details of the person signing the SD

Then his relationship with you professionally 

Then your experience details in the company

Then your RNR

Finally the person swears that it is true and signs it in front of the notary 

2. Clarified above 

3. Correct

4. Correct

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Let’s sort out the terms first
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for explaining all my queries perfectly. 

On my 3 and 4 question, I have one follow up question that if I will get my ACS result letter (let’s say in September) and my DOE would be July 19 as my points will remain same, then do DHA can question me that why your skill assessment result date is greater than your DOE. 

In this case do I need to create a new EOI with a latest DOE?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks for explaining all my queries perfectly.
> 
> On my 3 and 4 question, I have one follow up question that if I will get my ACS result letter (let’s say in September) and my DOE would be July 19 as my points will remain same, then do DHA can question me that why your skill assessment result date is greater than your DOE.
> 
> ...


Let’s see what ACS writes, then we can take a call 
If they refer to the the existing assessment, maybe we can use the earlier date
But too early at take a call

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Let’s see what ACS writes, then we can take a call
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Since they are not changing the current letter with my designations, I am thinking to apply for a fresh assessment . So I am assuming that new letter would have the new date. So definitely my ACS result letter date would be greater than DOE. 

Any thoughts !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Let’s see what ACS writes, then we can take a call
> If they refer to the the existing assessment, maybe we can use the earlier date
> But too early at take a call
> 
> Cheers



Here’s what ACS response : please see the attachment : 

Now , I am so much confused as should I really go with assessment or not. 

In my SD, I mention my TCS designation (which is as per my company artifacts and provable) . Till here I was correct. Now I did 2 mistakes : 

1) i added one more Column in SD on my own understanding with role as Analyst programmer ( which I should not). Since I was not having any template , I just created as per my knowledge. 

2) second mistake is while lodging the application on acs website, I clubbed country experience and mention “Analyst programmer” in position. 

With this situation, what should you have done sir !! Kindly help me with this mess. 

This is the last email I have received ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Here’s what ACS response : please see the attachment :
> 
> Now , I am so much confused as should I really go with assessment or not.
> 
> ...


ACS have washed off their hands as you have applied as analysts programmer on your own in the ACS application also

All your documents also reflect the same, so I don’t blame them

Now it is on you to decide if you want to continue with this assessment or get a fresh assessment done by submitting a new SD by removing the role column which you had unnecessarily inserted and created this mess
You can also enter all the new designations in ACS when applying afresh

I cannot help you any further and you have to bite the bullet

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> ACS have washed off their hands as you have applied as analysts programmer on your own in the ACS application also
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Understood. I simply cannot thank you more than you have helped me. 

M thinking to apply fresh here. 

By mean “afresh” means a new ACS assessment with a new email id which will not link the previous application. Can I do that ?? If yes, then I would be relieved. 

I tried to check my acs account today and it seems that my acs account has all my old entries with Position as Analyst programmer. Though system allowed me to add new entries starting my courier Start Date with new position, But will assessment officer consider this new position or just used the experience entries from last time and then just add the latest experience entry with correct designation in my result letter ?? 

What do you think?? And what you would have done if you were in my shoes ?? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Understood. I simply cannot thank you more than you have helped me.
> 
> M thinking to apply fresh here.
> 
> ...



You should not hide the fact that you have got old assessment done

You have to link the old one , but there should be no problem in getting a fresh assessment order to your liking

You can get it confirmed from ACS

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You should not hide the fact that you have got old assessment done
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Got it. Thank you sir. Let me check with acs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I would mark company B as NON RELEVANT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply sir. 

In my EOI I already marked it as relevant in order to be consistent with EA, further the visa application is also lodged. So may be a mistake done. 

Will it be a matter of concern, technically I will get 15 point even without it, will not this point will overshadow the company B experience.

Kindly advise.
Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Thanks for the reply sir.
> 
> In my EOI I already marked it as relevant in order to be consistent with EA, further the visa application is also lodged. So may be a mistake done.
> 
> ...


If the application is lodged, then nothing to worry

It will be all good

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Hold back the pan at this stage
> You can get it corrected and upload it later
> 
> Just make an affidavit and keep with you
> ...


Hi NB, 

I'm trying to fill up the 189 VISA in immiaccount and I, now realize what you referred as 'specify all variants of your name'. Please help me with the doubts I have on the same.

1) My Aadhar has only my given name (no surname) : *Karthikeyan*
- can I still use this as National identification document? 
- I would like to do the above, and if yes, while defining this name as a variant, I should specify "Karthikeyan" in the family name, correct? as the surname is missing. :-( And the reason I'm thinking of writing as "Surname was missed out while enrolling for the Aadhar and I am out of India to correct this" or should I write a simple reason saying "Surname was missed out in Aadhar" or please suggest some reason if mine are bad.

2) The second variant I should define (as you also mentioned) is, *Karthikeyan P*. 
- This is what is mentioned in all my education documents and PAN card also has this display. 
- While defining this variant, what should be given name and family name? "Karthikeyan" for given name and "P" for family or both "Karthikeyan P" in family name?
- You suggested me NOT to add PAN as other identity documents, correct? If I add PAN, I will have the same dilemma as mentioned in the immediate above 2 points. :-(

3) 3rd variant - is what my passport has, "Karthikeyan Palanisamy" - since I mention this in main details, should I still define this as other names/variants?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If the application is lodged, then nothing to worry
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much sir, sure your post release some stress out of me. Hope for the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I'm trying to fill up the 189 VISA in immiaccount and I, now realize what you referred as 'specify all variants of your name'. Please help me with the doubts I have on the same.
> 
> ...


Main name

Karthikeyan (name )
Palanisamy (family name )

Variants 1
Karthikeyan 
Reason family name missing

Variant 2

Karthikeyan P
Reason Family name shortened 

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Main name
> 
> Karthikeyan (name )
> Palanisamy (family name )
> ...


Thank you very much NB for quick response. Is there a chance of VISA denial because of this name drama I have?  I would like to know if I should take a risk and go to India on a short trip to fix these names?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you very much NB for quick response. Is there a chance of VISA denial because of this name drama I have?  I would like to know if I should take a risk and go to India on a short trip to fix these names?


Absolutely not

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Absolutely not
> 
> Cheers


Can I hug you? Its that much relief your 2 magic words have given me 

Karthi


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Main name
> 
> Karthikeyan (name )
> Palanisamy (family name )
> ...


Just a clarification on the variant 2, I should specify "Karthikeyan P" both the words in the family name right? And should I still add the "PAN card" as other identify documents or should I just skip it, as I am adding Aadhar?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Just a clarification on the variant 2, I should specify "Karthikeyan P" both the words in the family name right? And should I still add the "PAN card" as other identify documents or should I just skip it, as I am adding Aadhar?


Nope 

Karthikeyan name
P family name

You have to be consistent throughout 
Your first name is Karthikeyan 
Family name is Palanisamy 

Don’t make a mess by being in a hurry


Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> Karthikeyan name
> P family name
> ...


ok, thank you NB. I will definitely review as many times as possible before proceeding. So, only case where I will be missing out the given name is, for Aadhar name, where "Karthikeyan" goes into family name. Everywhere else, family name is either "P" or "Palanisamy" right?


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> Karthikeyan name
> P family name
> ...


Got it, thank you, NB. Should I add PAN card under the section 'other identity document' or just skip PAN for now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> ok, thank you NB. I will definitely review as many times as possible before proceeding. So, only case where I will be missing out the given name is, for Aadhar name, where "Karthikeyan" goes into family name. Everywhere else, family name is either "P" or "Palanisamy" right?


In Aadhaar also your given name will be Karthikeyan 
Family name is missing

This is what I understand

Now you have to decide, as I do not have much idea about naming practices in South Indians

Cheers


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In Aadhaar also your given name will be Karthikeyan
> Family name is missing
> 
> This is what I understand
> ...


Yes, family name is missing in Aadhar. But when filling out the application on immiaccount, we can't leave family name blank, however given name can be blank. so, can I fill "Karthikeyan" in family name section while defining the variant 1, as I see no other way of just specifying just one name.?


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Please let me know NB. Thank you


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi NB co contacted to upload pccs again does i need to certify? or i can re-upload same Pccs

coz co mentioned like this

*Providing documents *
Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that they are certified copies


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> Hi NB co contacted to upload pccs again does i need to certify? or i can re-upload same Pccs
> 
> coz co mentioned like this
> 
> ...


Take a fresh scan so that you are sure that the file is not corrupted

Change the file name to be sure that the CO knows that it’s a fresh file

Cheers


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have submitted by EOI for QLD 190 via an agent and now sure about my EOI ID.

Can i still check my EOI status on immitracker?

Thanks.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi NewBienz,

Kindly help with the below please,

1. ACS has considered my employment relevant from May2009(my employment start date was Apr 2005) and I have uploaded the following documents as part of my employment proof,
Payslips(one per quarter and last six months continuous), PF Statements(all years from employment start year), Form16(all years marked relevant by ACS which is from 2008-2009), Bank Statements(both India and UK) from employment start date(2005) to till date), Promotion Letters(all promotion letters), Compensation letters(from 2007 to 2018), Offer and Appointment letter, Rewards/appreciation & recognition certificates, Statutory Declaration as submitted to ACS. I do not have IT Returns for all the period of my employment, so I have not included IT Returns, is that ok?? The documents provided above will suffice or should I include any other documents??

2. The bank statements are pulled from Net banking(both India and UK), so they do not include bank rubber stamp seal and signature. Is that fine??

3. For my spouse employment(I am claiming spouse points), I have included the following documents(only from the current employer as ACS outcome was +ve based on her current employment alone), 
Payslips(one per quarter and last six months continuous), PF Statements(all years from her current employment start year 2015 to 2018), Form16(2015 to 2018), Bank Statements 2015 to till date, Compensation letters(from 2016 to 2018), Offer and Appointment letter, Statutory Declaration as submitted to ACS. I do not have IT Returns for all the period of her current employment, so I have not included IT Returns, is that ok?? The documents provided above will suffice or should I include her previous employer documents as well(which was not assessed +ve by ACS due to insufficient documentation)??

4. For marriage proof, I have uploaded the following,
- Marriage certificate
- Passport copy showing spouse name
- UK Visa stamping showing spouse name(as it was a dependent visa)
- Joint property papers
- Marriage photographs
- Child naming ceremony photographs 
Will these suffice??

5. For child, have uploaded the following,
- Birth Certificate
- Passport showing parents name
- Child naming ceremony photographs
Are these fine??


Thanks in advance. You have been very kind and has help helped me immensely right from ACS assessment. :clap2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> 
> Kindly help with the below please,
> 
> ...



Looks good enough 
You can add Aadhar 

But be mentally prepared to get a reference letter from your current employer, if asked by the CO
Quite a few members who had submitted SD, have been asked for the same

Cheers


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can try calling up here
> 
> Clients calling from overseas
> The new Global Service Centre is available to answer queries Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm (local client time) by calling Australia on +61 2 6196 0196 (international rates apply).
> ...


Hi NB
i called this number they told me that there is delay in uploading biometrics in some cases and they asked me to wait for a couple of days but in couple of days my 14 day window for arranging biometrics will be over. Secondly the orange flag cannot be clicked its just a symbol.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> Hi NB
> i called this number they told me that there is delay in uploading biometrics in some cases and they asked me to wait for a couple of days but in couple of days my 14 day window for arranging biometrics will be over. Secondly the orange flag cannot be clicked its just a symbol.


I got nothing else

Let’s see if they clear it 
If not maybe you will have to submit the biometrics again

Cheers


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*Work Exp docs*



newbienz said:


> Do not mix up reference letter and SD
> Reference lette is experience letter + RNR on a company letter head
> 
> So you submitted the SD for ACS assessment supported by the experience letter as secondary evidence
> ...


Hi Newbienz,
So for ACS I had submitted a SD from my manager along with multiple payslips, promotion letters, offer letter, confirmation letter and other documents showing my different deputations.

This all should be sufficient for the visa application as well?
Can I use the same SD document that I prepared in April 2018 for the visa lodge?


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Looks good enough
> You can add Aadhar
> 
> But be mentally prepared to get a reference letter from your current employer, if asked by the CO
> ...


Thanks a ton NB. I have included Aadhaar and PAN card as well. 

And regarding Q2, Bank Statements pulled from net baking should be fine right?? As they are not stamped with Bank rubber stamp seal.

Also in my passport, Aadhaar and PAN, my name is as below,
Nikhil Manohar Shetty
Where,
Family Name: Shetty
Given Name: Nikhil Manohar

But some of my documents does not include my middle name, so they just have Nikhil Shetty on them. Will this be a problem??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> So for ACS I had submitted a SD from my manager along with multiple payslips, promotion letters, offer letter, confirmation letter and other documents showing my different deputations.
> 
> This all should be sufficient for the visa application as well?
> Can I use the same SD document that I prepared in April 2018 for the visa lodge?


I do not know why in the world would you submit all those documents to ACS 
ACS does not need most of these


Anyways, you can use these again for visa application also

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks a ton NB. I have included Aadhaar and PAN card as well.
> 
> And regarding Q2, Bank Statements pulled from net baking should be fine right?? As they are not stamped with Bank rubber stamp seal.
> 
> ...


Bank statements no problem

Middle name missing also no big deal

Wherever asked in the application and various forms, if you were ever known by any other name, just mention that you were also known as Nikhil Shetty

Get an affidavit made and keep with you confirming the same and get it notarised 

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Bank statements no problem
> 
> Middle name missing also no big deal
> 
> ...


Thanks again NB, just can't sail through the PR process without your help and guidance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks again NB, just can't sail through the PR process without your help and guidance.


I don’t guide anyone

It’s you who should get the credit to tread the path which is straight and narrow

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Bank statements no problem
> 
> Middle name missing also no big deal
> 
> ...


Just one more query NB, in Form80 in the employment history, can I include the following(as it says we need to mention right from the DoB up until our first employment),

Feb1982 to Jul2004 ---- Unemployed---- Was born on xx/Feb/1982 and completed my school education in Mar1998, college education in Apr2000 and graduation in Jul2004. During this period, I was dependent on my parents financially. 

Jul2004 to Oct2004 ---- Unemployed---- After completing my graduation in Jul2004, I got placed in XX organization in campus interview and the joining date was xx/Nov/2004. During this period, I was dependent on my parents financially.

Nov2004 to current-----Employed----Software Engineer, currently playing a role of technical architect in .Net technologies. ------ Address of the Employer.


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi NB,

My query is lost in between...  could you please guide me on below one more query?

I have submitted by EOI for QLD 190 via an agent and now sure about my EOI ID.

Can i still check my EOI status on immitracker, at the moment, i am unable to locate my name?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Just one more query NB, in Form80 in the employment history, can I include the following(as it says we need to mention right from the DoB up until our first employment),
> 
> Feb1982 to Jul2004 ---- Unemployed---- Was born on xx/Feb/1982 and completed my school education in Mar1998, college education in Apr2000 and graduation in Jul2004. During this period, I was dependent on my parents financially.
> 
> ...


Most members do what you have written

But I gave my entire education history from kg to college

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My query is lost in between...  could you please guide me on below one more query?
> 
> ...


What has immitracker got to do with your EOI ?
It’s a 3rd party website with unverified data

I have never visited that website and warn all other members to stay away from it

You have to track your EOI on Skillselect 

Cheers


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> What has immitracker got to do with your EOI ?
> It’s a 3rd party website with unverified data
> 
> I have never visited that website and warn all other members to stay away from it
> ...


Thanks NB


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Most members do what you have written
> 
> But I gave my entire education history from kg to college
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi NB,

While filling visa application form there is a question about mentioning all non-migrating members of the family unit. 
Since me , my wife and kids are part of migrating members, I don’t think I should put any details in this section, even though definition of family unit is wider. Am I correct?

Regards 
Rahul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi NB, 

I have one query regarding the job titles I held and the titles mentioned in my company's reference letter and another query regarding the unintended gap mentioned in reference letter. I just noticed this blunder in my RNR letter.

1) Actual Summary of my work experience titles.

December 2008 - March 2011 : Software Engineer (India)
April 2011 - March 2012 : Senior Software Engineer (India)
April 2012 - April 2015 : Associate Technical Lead (India)
May 2015 - April 2016 : Senior Software Engineer (I moved to USA in May, 2015 and my title was reassigned as 'Senior Software Engineer')
May 2016 - till date : Software Architect (USA).

2) But my company's reference letter I have has the following title table,
Dec 2008 - Mar 2011 : Software Engineer (India)
Apr 2011 - Apr 2015 : Senior Software Engineer (India)
May 2015 - Apr 2016 : Senior Software Engineer (USA)
*Note the unintended gap of titles (From May 2016 to Mar 2017) which my company forgot to mention in the table of my reference letter. Instead of Apr 2017 to till date, it should have been May 2016 to till date. *
Apr 2017 - Till date : Software Architect (USA)


The above document was submitted for ACS and ACS also failed to notice the unintended gap and gave me result with out that gap. ACS result is as follows, 

*
The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 12/08 - 04/15 – 6 year(s) 5 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Centina Systems Inc
Country: India
Dates: 05/15 - 02/18 – 2 year(s) 9 month(s)
Position: Software Architect
Employer: Centina Systems Inc
Country: United States of America
*

So the 2nd USA experience, ACS also did not notice the gap of 1 year in my RNR table. And gave me assessment without the gap (I m not sure if I should call it good or bad thing). 

Regardless of all the mistake in RNR letter, I have all solid evidences of all the payslips I got during that gap period and tax forms in USA for the same period. Please kindly let me know what I should do here,

1) On the gap: Shall I get a new reference letter and upload the new one during 189 VISA lodge? I can ask my HR to fix the unintended gap they mentioned in my previous RNR. 

2) On the missed out title "associate tech lead": Should I worry about this missing title? All my payslips mention associate technical lead from Apr 2012 till Apr 2015. But my RNR letter says, I was Senior software engineer. I can fix this also in my new RNR letter (if we decide to get one), but ACS letter result would say "Senior software engineer" until I was in India, so there may be discrepancy. Please advise.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 2) On the missed out title "associate tech lead": Should I worry about this missing title? All my payslips mention associate technical lead from Apr 2012 till Apr 2015. But my RNR letter says, I was Senior software engineer. I can fix this also in my new RNR letter (if we decide to get one), but ACS letter result would say "Senior software engineer" until I was in India, so there may be discrepancy. Please advise.


Since your points for EOI calculation are not getting affected, you are good to go. ACS assessment is only to arrive at your suitability for a visa subclass and EOI points.

When you lodge your visa application, they will be interested in verifying your employment (not in the roles/designation).


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

evangelist said:


> Since your points for EOI calculation are not getting affected, you are good to go. ACS assessment is only to arrive at your suitability for a visa subclass and EOI points.
> 
> When you lodge your visa application, they will be interested in verifying your employment (not in the roles/designation).


thank you Evangelist. 

Could you also advise me if I should fix the unintended gap (typo) in my current RNR and get a new RNR 

Dec 2008 - Mar 2011 : Software Engineer (India)
Apr 2011 - Apr 2015 : Senior Software Engineer (India)
May 2015 - *Apr* 2016 : Senior Software Engineer (USA)
Apr *2017* - Till date : Software Architect (USA)

*(the last row should have been Apr 2016 - till date) but my HR typed it as Apr 2017 and the previous row should have had May 2015 - Mar 2016 instead of May 2015-Apr 2016:-(*


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello Experts,

I request your suggestion on my below query -

Just now I got an email that my EOI got updated and I see that my experience points got increased. In my ACS, my experience is counted from 1st Aug 2010 and when I lodged EOI (189) it counted 10 points and now it is 15 points.
Does that mean that EOI has automatically detected my experience and counted points accordingly ? Please suggest as now my date of effect has also changed to 17th Aug.

Regards


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Got it. Thank you sir. Let me check with acs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hello sir, 

I have created the SD and planning to get it signed. 

Can you please review it just to make sure that I am not missing anything or adding anything which is simply not required. 

Yellow highlighted fields are the ones which I feel critical. 

Thanks in advance sir.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hello sir,
> 
> I have created the SD and planning to get it signed.
> 
> ...


The designation and official contact details of the person giving the SD is missing

Team leader or manager signing the SD would be a hundred times better

The reason I am giving.....identity cards copy paragraphs is not required 

There are hundreds of members on the forum, and I have seen none that are hell bent on creating trouble for themselves like you are doing


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I request your suggestion on my below query -
> 
> ...


As you have left the TO date blank and marked the employment as RELEVANT , the system has given you the additional points
Your DOE is also changed correctly 

However, Make sure that you are eligible to claim the points beyond ACS assessment by reading the opening post of this thread 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

p4karthikeyan said:


> thank you Evangelist.
> 
> Could you also advise me if I should fix the unintended gap (typo) in my current RNR and get a new RNR
> 
> ...


Get a fresh reference letter with the correct dates

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> While filling visa application form there is a question about mentioning all non-migrating members of the family unit.
> Since me , my wife and kids are part of migrating members, I don’t think I should put any details in this section, even though definition of family unit is wider. Am I correct?
> ...


I do not know which section of the form or application you are talking about

Cheers


----------



## msingh1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, 

I recently (July 2018) got in touch with an acquaintance from India. We weren’t in touch since 2008. 
I got to know that he had moved to Australia almost 10 years ago. I knew him through a common friend when both of us were in India. I asked for his contact details and mentioned those in my wife’s Form 815 (Submitted in July 2018). I have mentioned his details in Form 1221 (submitted after Form 815). 

But his details weren’t mentioned in Form 80 (Submitted in Feb 2018). I have emailed CO in my reply to 815 submission and informed about this. 


Do you think if I need to submit any other Form or new Form 80 ?
or some cover letter ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

msingh1 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I recently (July 2018) got in touch with an acquaintance from India. We weren’t in touch since 2008.
> I got to know that he had moved to Australia almost 10 years ago. I knew him through a common friend when both of us were in India. I asked for his contact details and mentioned those in my wife’s Form 815 (Submitted in July 2018). I have mentioned his details in Form 1221 (submitted after Form 815).
> ...


File a form 1023
No need to file the complete form 80 again

Cheers


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As you have left the TO date blank and marked the employment as RELEVANT , the system has given you the additional points
> Your DOE is also changed correctly
> 
> However, Make sure that you are eligible to claim the points beyond ACS assessment by reading the opening post of this thread
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for your response!

I read your opening post if this thread "You can claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment date only if you are working in the same company, Designation, RNR and location."

In my case, I provided RNR letter of my current company and in this company I will work till Sept'2018 end. From Oct'2018, I will be joining new company.

Please suggest what is the way to get additional points counted (I need those points) 

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your response!
> 
> ...


Once you join the new company apply for a fresh ACS assessment , with the current RnR also included

Till you get the ACS assessment, mark the new employment as NON relevant in the EOI


Simple

Cheers


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Once you join the new company apply for a fresh ACS assessment , with the current RnR also included
> 
> Till you get the ACS assessment, mark the new employment as NON relevant in the EOI
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

So you are suggesting that now I should update EOI and make the experience points back to 10 (instead of 15) ?
Getting new ACS assessed will take another 3 months.

I am bit confused on this. So does this mean that my experience points in EOI is incorrect now and can cause issue later ?

I am not very much interested in filing new ACS, so request you to suggest what should I do now ?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> So you are suggesting that now I should update EOI and make the experience points back to 10 (instead of 15) ?
> Getting new ACS assessed will take another 3 months.
> ...


You need not get reassessed as you do not need points for experience for the new employment 

Just close the current entry once you leave the job
Start a new entry when you join the new company and mark that as NON relevant 

So you have the 15 points from the existing job which are not disturbed 

When have you launched this EOI ?

Cheers


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You need not get reassessed as you do not need points for experience for the new employment
> 
> Just close the current entry once you leave the job
> Start a new entry when you join the new company and mark that as NON relevant
> ...


I submitted EOI on 16/05/2018 and I got ACS on 26/03/2018.
Now as per the latest change the date of effect is showing is of today i.e. 17th Aug 2018.

As per my ACS, my job is counted from 1st Aug 2010. Currently I am working in the same job for which I submitted role letter and showed it as my latest company but will be leaving the company on 30th Sept'2018.

When I filed EOI on 16/05/2018, my experience points were counted as 10, and now after coming in August, system has increased the experience points.

Please suggest in case I should give other details


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> I submitted EOI on 16/05/2018 and I got ACS on 26/03/2018.
> Now as per the latest change the date of effect is showing is of today i.e. 17th Aug 2018.
> 
> As per my ACS, my job is counted from 1st Aug 2010. Currently I am working in the same job for which I submitted role letter and showed it as my latest company but will be leaving the company on 30th Sept'2018.
> ...


Make sure that in the EOI you split all designations 
Do not merge 2 locations or designation 

Cheers


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Make sure that in the EOI you split all designations
> Do not merge 2 locations or designation
> 
> Cheers


In EOI, I have listed my experience as per the dates that I got in ACS. For each company, there is separate row and it is properly split.

But my query is still same, what should I do? Should I leave as it is OR I need to mention the end date of my current company (which I will be leaving on 30th Sept) ?

Please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> In EOI, I have listed my experience as per the dates that I got in ACS. For each company, there is separate row and it is properly split.
> 
> But my query is still same, what should I do? Should I leave as it is OR I need to mention the end date of my current company (which I will be leaving on 30th Sept) ?
> 
> Please suggest


You have to read carefully

On the date you leave this company, close this current entry in the EOI
Then start a a new entry for the new job but mark that as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have to read carefully
> 
> On the date you leave this company, close this current entry in the EOI
> Then start a a new entry for the new job but mark that as non relevant
> ...


I got it now. But this will again change the date of effect to Oct'2018 (as I will modify the EOI that time when I will leave company) and again will start to wait for Invite ?

Also, just confirming, will my experience points will be counted as 15 ? I understand that for new company, I will mark it as Non-relevant.

Please confirm


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> I got it now. But this will again change the date of effect to Oct'2018 (as I will modify the EOI that time when I will leave company) and again will start to wait for Invite ?
> 
> Also, just confirming, will my experience points will be counted as 15 ? I understand that for new company, I will mark it as Non-relevant.
> 
> Please confirm


DOE will not change
Points will remain at 15

Recheck the same after making the new entries 

Also are you sure you want to complete the process yourself?
Maybe you are better applying through a Mara agent

You are just repeating the same questions again and again 

Cheers


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> DOE will not change
> Points will remain at 15
> 
> Recheck the same after making the new entries
> ...


I am filing myself only, No agents help!
Getting information on expat forum only. I understand that I am asking same questions, but it is bit crucial for me as I do not want to get into any issues later on.

This change has make my pints to 75 (instead of 70) and I feel that I can get invite now (below is my point break-up).

ANZSCO 261312
PTE Mar 2018 - 10 points
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
Education - 15 points
Partner - 5 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

You are right

I am sure other members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I do not know which section of the form or application you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers













This is the section. Some other folks on the forum suggested to keep this no since as a family me , my wife and kids are migrating member and apart from them no one else is migrating with me.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulshyam79 said:


> This is the section. Some other folks on the forum suggested to keep this no since as a family me , my wife and kids are migrating member and apart from them no one else is migrating with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also gave NO to the answer

Cheers


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I also gave NO to the answer
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Perfect, thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi NB,

I will shorten my questions from my previous posts. I would like to get your opinion as well on this. 

My Reference letter has a work locations table which has a typo (I will only type the last 2 entries) which makes it look like there is a gap. 

Senior Soft.Eng - May 2015 to Apr 2016 (USA)
Soft.Architect - April 2017 - till date (USA).

It is the last line where the mistake is, it should have been *April 2016 - till date*. I submitted this to ACS and ACS also failed to notice, probably because the duration of my employment was also described in this letter as *worked as permanent employee ... from Dec, 2008 to till date*. so, ACS result letter considered my full duration. 

1) My question here was, is it ok to get a new RNR letter with the fixed entry in last line (April 2016 to till date)? Or Shall I get an affidavit from the person(CFO) who gave me RNR that it was a typo? My CFO is ready to give me one or both. 

2) I also failed to mention one intermediate title change after senior software engineer. I was associate technical lead for 2 years and my payslips reflect this title. I was advised by other buddies here to not worry about title change much. I would like to know your comment on the same. 

Thank you in advance.

Best Regards,
Karthi


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I will shorten my questions from my previous posts. I would like to get your opinion as well on this.
> 
> ...


1. It's tough to take call on this, not sure if DHA has access to documents you send for ACS and validate them or they only validate what you submit to them. I assume, they would match ACS assessment with proofs you provide and in that case a new R&R without typo should work.
2. Even i have heard it, that location change should have a separate entry and title change should not matter.


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> 1. It's tough to take call on this, not sure if DHA has access to documents you send for ACS and validate them or they only validate what you submit to them. I assume, they would match ACS assessment with proofs you provide and in that case a new R&R without typo should work.
> 2. Even i have heard it, that location change should have a separate entry and title change should not matter.


Thank you Anubhav. Do you think I should consult a MARA agent for my question1? What do you think about getting an affidavit and uploading it along with the RNR?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you Anubhav. Do you think I should consult a MARA agent for my question1? What do you think about getting an affidavit and uploading it along with the RNR?


It's your call, i would have taken opinion from MARA agent.


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> It's your call, i would have taken opinion from MARA agent.


Thank you. I have scheduled an appointment with one MARA agent, Sujith from AUS.


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have got an email from SA to explain below:

"I have noted a discrepancy with your father’s name, which is listed as Suresh Kumar on your birth certificate, but in your passport and other documentation is listed as Suresh Sharma? Please provide a copy of the official Indian family relationship documentation that confirms all your names and your family relationship".

Can you please suggest what exactly are they looking for? Is it just me and my father relationship proof or whole family tree kind of thing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have got an email from SA to explain below:
> 
> ...


Your father is apparently known by 2 names

So you can get an affidavit made that both the names are of the same person

Can you give any other evidence?
You should have taken care to correct all,these before applying 

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Dear NB,

On immitracker of SC 190, there is a case of visa denial. The lodgement date was 24/02/2018, EV done, NO co contact.

The case tensed me that there is a similarity with my case. lodgement date 18/01/2018, EV done, NO co contact. 

Now my question is DHA directly deny or NJL issue before a visa denial??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> On immitracker of SC 190, there is a case of visa denial. The lodgement date was 24/02/2018, EV done, NO co contact.
> 
> ...


I do not use immitracker nor do I recommend anybody to use it as it is all unverified data



Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your father is apparently known by 2 names
> 
> So you can get an affidavit made that both the names are of the same person
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

My Father's full name is Suresh Kumar Sharma, he expired in year 1992.

Me, my mom and my 3 sisters are using his name as Suresh Kumar/Suresh Sharma.

problem is, my DOB and old passport has Suresh Kumar and all rest of docs have Suresh Sharma( this is because of negligence error in my Class 10th Mark sheet where it is listed as Suresh Sharma and it serves as official DOB document in India).

Can you please guide how should I explain it to CO. Will Affidavit from my Mother's name enough for this confusion also I hope it is not a major discrepancy. 

TIA


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My Father's full name is Suresh Kumar Sharma, he expired in year 1992.
> 
> ...


Proofs: 1) My Father Death Certificate as his full name : Suresh Kumar Sharma
2) Affidavit from my mother stating my father's multiple name being used in children certificates.
3) My Old passport stating my fathers name as Suresh Kumar.
4) My Class 10th Certificate stating my DOB and Father's name as Suresh Sharma

Additional Docs: Passport of entire family stating Fathers name as Suresh Kumar or Suresh Sharma

Kindly suggest if it works


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Proofs: 1) My Father Death Certificate as his full name : Suresh Kumar Sharma
> 2) Affidavit from my mother stating my father's multiple name being used in children certificates.
> 3) My Old passport stating my fathers name as Suresh Kumar.
> 4) My Class 10th Certificate stating my DOB and Father's name as Suresh Sharma
> ...


You have to try with these 

There is nothing more I can suggest at this stage

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to try with these
> 
> There is nothing more I can suggest at this stage
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, NB.

I will share it tomorrow.


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

*CO contact for birth certificate*

Hi Newbienz, 
I was contacted by CO on august 17th for birth certificate . 
I had uploaded my current passport as proof of birth.
CO has given me 28 days to provide the document. 
I am currently in the US and 28 days is a tough timeline.
I can provide the document in October.

Do you know if i can get an extension ? 
I have US driving license and my expired passport (indian) which have my date of birth.


What should i do ?

Thanks,
Redtar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I was contacted by CO on august 17th for birth certificate .
> I had uploaded my current passport as proof of birth.
> CO has given me 28 days to provide the document.
> ...


I think if you write back to him on your plans to get the birth certificate, I am sure he will give you the extension 

Give him a plan that actually works and is credible 

In the meantime you can upload your class X or class XII marksheets And Aadhar If not already done 
Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi NB, 

Hope you’re well. I had a query regarding one of the documents uploaded. 
It was a rental lease with my partners name on it only. I took a print out and then took a picture with my phone to upload it. 
Now while checking the uploaded documents, I see there is a line missing on the front page of the lease regarding the “ maximum no. of occupants allowed” at that address. The printer must’ve ran out of ink or something but that line is missing. 

Should I upload the corrected page again ? I just don’t want the CO to think that I was trying to hide something.... Occupants name, date, address and all the info is already on the page but just that one line is missing. 

Please let me know as I am getting paranoid.... 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey Newbeinz - I need to ask you something.. But need to ask it privately. Can I PM you?


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

I have created two EOIs last year: one with 189 and 190 (NSW) and the other with 190 (NSW).
Now I would like to change the second one to VIC.
Is it wise to change the state from NSW to VIC in the same EOI?
Is it possible for NSW/VIC to identify the changes that we do in the EOI?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi Newbeinz,
Recently i have filed EOI for QLD. I understand the process of NSW is only different than others but do filling an EOI attract pre-invite in QLD? IS there any condition that i'll not get pre invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Hey Newbeinz - I need to ask you something.. But need to ask it privately. Can I PM you?


Sure

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> I have created two EOIs last year: one with 189 and 190 (NSW) and the other with 190 (NSW).
> Now I would like to change the second one to VIC.
> Is it wise to change the state from NSW to VIC in the same EOI?
> Is it possible for NSW/VIC to identify the changes that we do in the EOI?
> ...


For 190 the date of effect has no value

So just make a new EOI

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi Newbeinz,
> Recently i have filed EOI for QLD. I understand the process of NSW is only different than others but do filling an EOI attract pre-invite in QLD? IS there any condition that i'll not get pre invite?


I have no idea about QLD

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Newbeinz - I need to ask you something.. But need to ask it privately. Can I PM you?
> ...


Thanks buddy... Sent you a message


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I have no idea about QLD
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response... do you know the invitation process of any other state except NSW? I mean how they send pre invite/invite after submission of EOI and on what basis?


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> For 190 the date of effect has no value
> 
> So just make a new EOI
> 
> Cheers


Sure NB. Thanks a lot.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## priyanka2401 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi NewBienz,
I have a question regarding the documents for 189 visa.
I recently received the invite and preparing documents for the same.
I am the primary applicant and not claiming any points from my husband.

1) In my marriage certificate, my usual place of residence is mentioned as my husband's address. But actually we both live in different states in Australia. So can this create any problem in my application , bcz after our marriage we have not lived together ? However, I do have flights tickets when we travel to meet each other.
DO I need to alter the address in my marriage certificate?

2) If not, do I need to include that address in my form 80? 
3) Can there be any issue in proving my marriage relation?
4) In my husband's lease agreement, my name is also added along with him. Can this act as a marriage proof, knowing the fact that I am not residing there. 

Furthermore, in all my documents, only the state where I work is mentioned as my residence.
Hence I am confused. Could you please guide me?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyanka2401 said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> I have a question regarding the documents for 189 visa.
> I recently received the invite and preparing documents for the same.
> I am the primary applicant and not claiming any points from my husband.
> ...


A marriage certificate has sanctity in India, but in Australia it’s just a piece of paper as far as proving a real relationship goes
Even if you are not married but living together is a thousand time easier to prove then being married and not living together 

If you have not lived together at all since marriage exdept meeting for weekends every few weeks or months, you are going to have a hard time convincing the CO

Having a joint lease without actually living together doesn’t help
Can you actually not move to each other states till at least you get the PR even if it meant a bit of sacrifice in the salary ?

If i were in your shoes, I would seriously examine that possibility 
You may like to consult a MARA Agent who specialises in relationships cases

http://austmigration.com.au/mrt-appeal-case-partner-visa-refusal/

Just saw this

Do your due diligence 

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you’re well. I had a query regarding one of the documents uploaded.
> It was a rental lease with my partners name on it only. I took a print out and then took a picture with my phone to upload it.
> ...




Hi NB, 
If you can please shed some light on this...


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I can’t see messages from those who are on my ignore list

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I can’t see messages from those who are on my ignore list
> 
> Cheers




Was that meant for me ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## priyanka2401 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks NB for your quick response.
I do have joint accounts and financial asset on both of us name, apart from call history and flight tickets.
Can these help in any way ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyanka2401 said:


> Thanks NB for your quick response.
> I do have joint accounts and financial asset on both of us name, apart from call history and flight tickets.
> Can these help in any way ?


That really helps, but not sure if it’s enough to take you over the Line

You have to create a very strong evidence trail right from engagement to marriage certificate photos
Thereafter photos of your honeymoon and every time you have spent together supported with flight tickets and hotel or restaurants bills
Make an album giving the dates and location of each photo and it’s significance 

Scrape for photos or evidence of Each and every moment you have spent together
Get statements from your neighbors and relatives who have seen you together and can vouch on your relationship 
Each and every time either of you have flown, to be together, should be well documented and preserved carefully 
Evidence of Chats when you are apart on phone or Skype 

It’s an uphill task 

Cheers


----------



## priyanka2401 (Aug 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> That really helps, but not sure if it’s enough to take you over the Line
> 
> You have to create a very strong evidence trail right from engagement to marriage certificate photos
> Thereafter photos of your honeymoon and every time you have spent together supported with flight tickets and hotel or restaurants bills
> ...


---------------
Thanks a lot NB for your valuable guidance.
I am ready to do this task.


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi NB,

As you already know, I have got my grant last week.

Have a few questions though:

Is March a good time from job perspective?

Is Melbourne a good state for IT service management related jobs( seek.com and indeed.com have such listings for Melbourne but if you could guide me )

Is 10k AUD considered safe for say initial 3 months of survival in Melbourne? Am considering worst case scenario where we don't manage to get an odd job too.

Any thread on this forum which can help with accomodation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> As you already know, I have got my grant last week.
> 
> ...


Not the best man for your answers

I already had a job when I landed

I booked myself an Airbnb as I was with my wife for 45 days, and then patiently searched the suburb where I wanted to live

You can post in the live in Australia section of the forum 

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Not the best man for your answers
> 
> I already had a job when I landed
> 
> ...


Thanks for the revert.

So it is possible to get a job from India. I am planning to land in march, so when do you suggest I start looking/applying for jobs... Dec/Jan probably?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Thanks for the revert.
> 
> So it is possible to get a job from India. I am planning to land in march, so when do you suggest I start looking/applying for jobs... Dec/Jan probably?


As I said I was on transfer so no idea how to go about it

Some members have posted their experiences 
Maybe you could search them out

All I can tell you is that be prepared for the worst
I have seen managers earning millions in their home countries, with decades of experience, pumping gas and stocking shelves


Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As I said I was on transfer so no idea how to go about it
> 
> Some members have posted their experiences
> Maybe you could search them out
> ...


Sure. No problem.

Thanks.


----------



## varindergill (Jun 6, 2018)

hi
i have lodged my application on 22 march including all necessary documents , medical uploaded . few days back got email from case officer they required pcc which was also uploaded within time frame. Anybody has idea how much time they will take to grant??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

niravharsora said:


> Thanks for the revert.
> 
> So it is possible to get a job from India. I am planning to land in march, so when do you suggest I start looking/applying for jobs... Dec/Jan probably?


This thread is great to showcase the easy cultural factors to note that will help the Aussie labour market be more receptive to recognise your transferable skills:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...-perm-job-4-months-what-i-learnt-process.html


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> This thread is great to showcase the easy cultural factors to note that will help the Aussie labour market more receptive to recognise your transferable skills:
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...-perm-job-4-months-what-i-learnt-process.html


Thank you for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

varindergill said:


> hi
> i have lodged my application on 22 march including all necessary documents , medical uploaded . few days back got email from case officer they required pcc which was also uploaded within time frame. Anybody has idea how much time they will take to grant??


One can never be sure

You have to wait patiently for the grant or CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi,

Need help on urgent basis ..

I got my +ve ACS done Nov 2017 with my old passport. 
Now , I have my new Passport with new Last name after marriage.

So , I will submit EOI with new passport but ACS was being done by old passport. Is there anything else I need to take care for this ?  

Do I need yo write an email to ACS to update my new passport details?

*NOTE: new passport contains old passport info as well. *


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB,

Need your expert opinion regarding experience letters.

Do we only need to upload the experience letters/salary slips etc for the period which ACS has assessed?
Or we suppose to upload all the experience letters even if ACS has not consider that period of employment?

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Timmona2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help on urgent basis ..
> 
> ...


You need not write to ACS

Just give your new passport number in the EOI

You can link your old passport to the new one through the Form 80 when you apply after the invite

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your expert opinion regarding experience letters.
> 
> ...


I uploaded evidence for the period deducted by ACS also

Cheers


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for the advice.

One thing more, what about pay slips, do we need to upload all of them or should we upload with interval of let’s say quarter of a year?




newbienz said:


> Ahs_Mal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Is there someone here who had completed the new 189/190 application form (post 1 July 2018 one).

What's the difference between the documents under these two categories, in case of the spouse 
Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of


No section to upload spouse English score?


What documents be uploaded after paying fees?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> One thing more, what about pay slips, do we need to upload all of them or should we upload with interval of let’s say quarter of a year?


I uploaded each and every payslips 

Cheers


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Newbienz and others,

I have a question:
For my 190 visa sponsored by NSW, I need to make a short trip to fulfill my first entry date.

Do I need to visit Sydney (NSW) only for this purpose or would visiting any other city (say Perth) would be fine too ?

Kindly note that this query is only about a short trip of few days for visa activation purpose and is not about the first 2 years of stay and work commitment in NSW.

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Hi Newbienz and others,
> 
> I have a question:
> For my 190 visa sponsored by NSW, I need to make a short trip to fulfill my first entry date.
> ...


You can enter and leave from any airport in Australia 
Not compulsory to touch NSW
You can even catch the next flight out as far as IED is concerned 

Cheers


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi NB,

We recently got Australian PR with NSW nomination. Planning to go and find a job first. Have some queries regarding this. Some friends said new jobs will be open after July so better to come and try now while some say there is a freeze between oct - Jan and not to come now. Am confused now. Please help.

Thanks
Kumar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumarmba said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> We recently got Australian PR with NSW nomination. Planning to go and find a job first. Have some queries regarding this. Some friends said new jobs will be open after July so better to come and try now while some say there is a freeze between oct - Jan and not to come now. Am confused now. Please help.
> 
> ...


No idea about jobs

Search in Seek for openings and decide

Cheers


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

Can you help me in the PCC for spouse regard?
I have scheduled a PSK appointment for PCC for my spouse with the PSK center near my place.
They have asked for address proof for my spouse.
Now we have just moved into a new house and all her documents have her home address as that of prior to marriage.

The electricity bill is on my name.
Can I show that along with the marriage certificate?
do you know if that has worked out?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you help me in the PCC for spouse regard?
> I have scheduled a PSK appointment for PCC for my spouse with the PSK center near my place.
> ...


Address proof of the spouse with marriage certificate should be sufficient 

You can also open a bank account for her in one of the public sector banks and use that passbook as an evidence

Cheers


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*evidence of family member*



newbienz said:


> Address proof of the spouse with marriage certificate should be sufficient
> 
> You can also open a bank account for her in one of the public sector banks and use that passbook as an evidence
> 
> Cheers


Thanks again NB.

now for the next q i have .

What documents should be sufficient for showing my spouse as part of my family?

I have the marriage certificate.
What else should support it?
Marriage pics,family photos etc?

Please let me know as much docs as possible as you think.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Thanks again NB.
> 
> now for the next q i have .
> 
> ...


Engagement photos
Marriage photos
Marriage certificate 
Honeymoon air tickets and hotel bills and photos
Holidays together photos with hotel and air bills
Photos with each other families and friends
Joint bank account
Joint loan accounts
Joint credit cards
Joint property 
Joint house rental
Joint utilities bills

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Engagement photos
> Marriage photos
> Marriage certificate
> Honeymoon air tickets and hotel bills and photos
> ...



Guys, I have a doubt, when I use health decleration form in immiaccount it is asking national identity card number. I am from India and now I am a resident of UAE, and when I put electoral identity card number it is showing national identification number for India is not of known format if it is correct just confirm like that.So should I put adhar there or should I put UAE residence identity card?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys, I have a doubt, when I use health decleration form in immiaccount it is asking national identity card number. I am from India and now I am a resident of UAE, and when I put electoral identity card number it is showing national identification number for India is not of known format if it is correct just confirm like that.So should I put adhar there or should I put UAE residence identity card?


You have to use the national identity number of india
UAE numbers have no value

I found no difficulty in entering my Aadhar number when I applied
Don’t use voters ID card or pan card 
That is not a national number
Only Aadhar in india is a national number 

Moreover in health declaration form, give your passport numbers only 

National ID would be required in form 80 or when applying for visa after invite

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I have used adhar now it is fine and again at the last there is one more question asking for any other identification cards, should I leave as no?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I have used adhar now it is fine and again at the last there is one more question asking for any other identification cards, should I leave as no?


For health, nothing much is required
I just gave my passport number

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi ,

We stayed in the US for some years and now are in the process of getting FBI Clearance.
Has anyone here done the FBI finger printing and how did you go about it?
Does it makes sense to get a 3rd party to do our fingerprints on the FBI form and send it to FBI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi ,
> 
> We stayed in the US for some years and now are in the process of getting FBI Clearance.
> Has anyone here done the FBI finger printing and how did you go about it?
> Does it makes sense to get a 3rd party to do our fingerprints on the FBI form and send it to FBI?


FBI Fingerprint for Canada, USA, Visa immigration, PCC, Background Verification

Maybe you can use them
Do your own due diligence 

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello NB,

I got my SA invitation after submitting docs asked by CO yesterday.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi ,
> 
> We stayed in the US for some years and now are in the process of getting FBI Clearance.
> Has anyone here done the FBI finger printing and how did you go about it?
> Does it makes sense to get a 3rd party to do our fingerprints on the FBI form and send it to FBI?


Use this link 
https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

You can send other information electronically, 
Fingerprints have to be mailed in.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey NB !
Can you please shed some light on the new NSW region central west nomination? About the region,loving conditions and job prospects.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hey NB !
> Can you please shed some light on the new NSW region central west nomination? About the region,loving conditions and job prospects.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Would also like to hear about the loving conditions there. Moving to Sydney myself, but can maybe go for visits....


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hey NB !
> Can you please shed some light on the new NSW region central west nomination? About the region,loving conditions and job prospects.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I too wish to know about the loving conditions there!! 

Kidding, know it is a typo error!


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi NB sir,

Just dropped in to say hi. Hope you are doing fine. Seem very busy sir.
On a lighter note it seems as you are less active whole EF it seems is less active.

Sir for PCC I have one query, I asked my consultant that I am getting appointment from passport seva Kendra website, but he said since you have a passport already PCC is done.
Contact your local police station which gave clearance you while issuing passport and they will give you renew certificate after showing passport. You do not need to take appointment?? So wanted to which one is correct??

Whenever you get time sir please check.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi NB sir,
> 
> Just dropped in to say hi. Hope you are doing fine. Seem very busy sir.
> On a lighter note it seems as you are less active whole EF it seems is less active.
> ...


Your consultant has no idea he is talking about
The faster you ditch him, better it is for you
He can put you in serious trouble down the line

You will need a PCC 
Get the appointment from PSK and complete the formalities and get the PCC

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I got my SA invitation after submitting docs asked by CO yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for your support.


Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hey NB !
> Can you please shed some light on the new NSW region central west nomination? About the region,loving conditions and job prospects.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


No idea

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

redtar1979 said:


> Use this link
> 
> https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
> 
> ...




This is for people staying in US. For people already out of US, you need to approach fbi approved chanellors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Thanks.



newbienz said:


> Ahs_Mal said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice.
> ...


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Your consultant has no idea he is talking about
> The faster you ditch him, better it is for you
> He can put you in serious trouble down the line
> 
> ...


Sir he is old retd col., family friend and already processed 2 pr in family of my elder cousins. Sir as per our tradition will have to give him inevitable respect even if he is wrong. Will take the matter up with him and trouble you for more advise and will take appointment with psk meanwhile.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey NB - I got my 190 invite today and it is finally my turn to pick your brain regarding the visa lodging process:

1 - 

"Employment history -

Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application?"

The "?" button when clicked yield the following explanation:

"Provide details of your overseas and Australian employment in the last 10 years.

This can include previous employment that is not related to the applicant's nominated occupation or skills assessment.

List the most recent employment first.

A partial date can be entered in the 'end date' field of the applicant's current employment. For example, Oct 2012."

Would you recommend I include a carbon copy of my Form 80 (paid) employment history here - this would include casual / part-time work (e.g. when I was a full-time student). 

--

2 - 

"Previous countries of residence - 

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Give details of the last permanent address in this country."

My Form 80 had address history as per the Form 80 definition includes places that were not in my usual country of residence / a permanent address (e.g. university accommodation when on exchange programs). 

Would you recommend I only include the last permanent address from date of birth to present for this question? 

--

Thanks in advance NB!


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Sir he is old retd col., family friend and already processed 2 pr in family of my elder cousins. Sir as per our tradition will have to give him inevitable respect even if he is wrong. Will take the matter up with him and trouble you for more advise and will take appointment with psk meanwhile.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Interesting but do not interconnect tradition (respect to him) to with the Migration, still you can respect him handing your case alone with the opinion of Nb and seniors .


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey NB - I got my 190 invite today and it is finally my turn to pick your brain regarding the visa lodging process:
> 
> 1 -
> 
> ...


awesome congratulations bro,,good luck for your future process
You have know to me in this foruml


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey NB - I got my 190 invite today and it is finally my turn to pick your brain regarding the visa lodging process:
> 
> 1 -
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

1. Carbon copy of form 80 last 10 years period
2. For each country you have lived, other then your home country , you have to give at least the last address of each country

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey NB - I got my 190 invite today


Many Congratulations to you @prettyisotonic 🤩😊


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 1. Carbon copy of form 80 last 10 years period
> 2. For each country you have lived, other then your home country , you have to give at least the last address of each country
> ...


Thanks NB! 

Will follow suit


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Many congratulations, PrettyIsotonic

NB, I have a query regarding PCC

I work from Mon-Fri around 100 miles away from my home and stay at relative place.

Can you suggest me how should I fill details in Form 80, and from where should I do my PCC ( hometown or work location)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Many congratulations, PrettyIsotonic
> 
> NB, I have a query regarding PCC
> 
> ...


This staying arrangement is for what period of time ?

PCC you have to go to the PSK based on permanent home address 

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This staying arrangement is for what period of time ?
> 
> PCC you have to go to the PSK based on permanent home address
> 
> Cheers


Stay: Permanent Address ( 24 complete years)
Permanent Address : now on weekends or alternate weekends
Current Address : 4 years ( Mon-Fri)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Stay: Permanent Address ( 24 complete years)
> Permanent Address : now on weekends or alternate weekends
> Current Address : 4 years ( Mon-Fri)


That is quite a big period

Better to give both the addresses in form 80

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> That is quite a big period
> 
> Better to give both the addresses in form 80
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I am planning to give current address from Jun'14 to till date

and hometown as Jan'90 to May'14.

Not sure, if my PCC from hometown will be accepted or not :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Yes, I am planning to give current address from Jun'14 to till date
> 
> and hometown as Jan'90 to May'14.
> 
> Not sure, if my PCC from hometown will be accepted or not :fingerscrossed:


A pcc is a pcc

It’s the PSK which may ask you to go to another Kendra, but once it is issued, then the department will have no issues 

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> A pcc is a pcc
> 
> It’s the PSK which may ask you to go to another Kendra, but once it is issued, then the department will have no issues
> 
> Cheers


Oh, thats Great!

Thanks, NB


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

*US PCC Situation*

Hi Guys

I am in an interesting situation and need help from all the experts out here. 

I got my US PCC in Jan, I haven't been invited yet and expect to be invited in the upcoming rounds. 

I read on DHA website that PCC's are valid for a year. Going by this rule my US PCC will expire in the Jan 2020. 

Do I need to get a new PCC from FBI, even when I haven't entered US after my first PCC was provided i.e. Jan 2017. I came back from US in 2015 and haven't entered since then.

Has anyone been in this scenario? What do you guys advise? Should I apply for PCC again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am in an interesting situation and need help from all the experts out here.
> 
> ...


No one can predict what the CO will do

It’s the prerogative of the CO to decide to whether to ask you for a fresh PCC or not

If I were in your shoes, I would not be pro active

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am in an interesting situation and need help from all the experts out here.
> 
> ...


I would not apply for it now


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Sorry guys.. I messed up the year info in my post. This is what happens when you do it at work. 

To be clear, I got my US PCC in Jan 2018 and it expires in Jan 2019, going by the guideline on DHA website.

Thanks




gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am in an interesting situation and need help from all the experts out here.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gauraveca said:


> Sorry guys.. I messed up the year info in my post. This is what happens when you do it at work.
> 
> To be clear, I got my US PCC in Jan 2018 and it expires in Jan 2019, going by the guideline on DHA website.
> 
> Thanks


No harm done

The answer remains the same
It should be valid when you apply, and then wait for the CO decision 

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
Have submitted my visa application today by uploading all the docs upfront. Have completed the medicals(me, my wife and daughter) yesterday. Indian PCC done. Awaiting UK PCC.

In the mean time, I just have a query. For my spouse, I have uploaded the Statutory Declaration I had submitted to ACS. The colleague who had signed the Statutory declaration is now deputed to UK. Do I need to update this detail anywhere?? And should I provide his UK cell no as well??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Have submitted my visa application today by uploading all the docs upfront. Have completed the medicals(me, my wife and daughter) yesterday. Indian PCC done. Awaiting UK PCC.
> 
> In the mean time, I just have a query. For my spouse, I have uploaded the Statutory Declaration I had submitted to ACS. The colleague who had signed the Statutory declaration is now deputed to UK. Do I need to update this detail anywhere?? And should I provide his UK cell no as well??


You should file a Form 1022 under your wife’s section

Give the new contact number of the person who signed the SD

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, Me and my family are going to take the medical test appointment for 189 visa application which includes me, spouse and a kid. Is it ok to do the medical tests for me, spouse and kid at different dates and countries (due to different travel plans)? Or is it better to do the medical tests together on the same date and country for all 3 of us? Does this matter in the visa processing?


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You should file a Form 1022 under your wife’s section
> 
> Give the new contact number of the person who signed the SD
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB  In form 1022, in your details section(which mainly includes family name, given name, DoB, passport details and correspondence address) should I include primary applicant details(me) or my wife's details?? I ask this question because, we also have a section for "Details of other applicants". 

So in "your details" section, if I include my wife's details, in the "Details of other applicants" I will include mine and my daughter's details. Or should it be the other way, "your details" should include primary applicant details and "details of other applicants" should include my wife's and daughter's details?? Sorry if I have messed up the question!!


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Abhi_ said:


> Yes, I am planning to give current address from Jun'14 to till date
> 
> and hometown as Jan'90 to May'14.
> 
> Not sure, if my PCC from hometown will be accepted or not :fingerscrossed:


The PCC form is similar to passport application form. Mention all your residential address. If you have stayed at current address for less than 2 years, then they may decide to get clearance from police stations of both locations.
In your case, you have stayed at current residence for 4+ years, so Police clearance will be given by your current police station.
Don't hide/suppress any information as the police get nasty if you do so. Let them check records at both police stations if they wish to. You have nothing to hide.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Your consultant has no idea he is talking about
> The faster you ditch him, better it is for you
> He can put you in serious trouble down the line
> 
> ...


You are right. All PCCs have to be applied through the passport services portal. 

If passport has been recently issued, and police clearance is already available in the system, them passport office will not perform police verification again and issue PCC immediately.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, Me and my family are going to take the medical test appointment for 189 visa application which includes me, spouse and a kid. Is it ok to do the medical tests for me, spouse and kid at different dates and countries (due to different travel plans)? Or is it better to do the medical tests together on the same date and country for all 3 of us? Does this matter in the visa processing?


As long as it is done in a DHA clinic, it does not matter

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thank you NB  In form 1022, in your details section(which mainly includes family name, given name, DoB, passport details and correspondence address) should I include primary applicant details(me) or my wife's details?? I ask this question because, we also have a section for "Details of other applicants".
> 
> So in "your details" section, if I include my wife's details, in the "Details of other applicants" I will include mine and my daughter's details. Or should it be the other way, "your details" should include primary applicant details and "details of other applicants" should include my wife's and daughter's details?? Sorry if I have messed up the question!!


Your details will be you [ the main applicant)

Other applicants will be spouse and your daughter


Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your details will be you [ the main applicant)
> 
> Other applicants will be spouse and your daughter
> 
> ...


Thanks again NB


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your details will be you [ the main applicant)
> 
> Other applicants will be spouse and your daughter
> 
> ...


Another query on the similar lines NB. 

Might sound stupid, but I will still ask as I would need your valuable suggestion and confirmation as always. 

Form 1221 also has "Your details" as its first section. So should I follow the same approach in Form 1221 as well, where in "Your Details" will be me(the main applicant) and the "Details of travelling dependents/family members" will be my wife and daughter?? In that case, Form1221 is only required for the mail applicant and not for dependent applicant(who is more than 18 years of age)??
Edited: Sorry, I just noticed this information on form1221, "This is a supplementary form required to support your visa application and is to be completed by all applicants who are 18 years of age or over." So this means I would need to complete Form1221 for me and for my wife as well and "Your details" will be my(main applicant) details in my Form1221 and in my wife's form1221, it will be her details.

And in Form80, the first section is "Applicant details". So this "Applicant Details" will be my details in the Form80 which will eventually be uploaded under my name Form80 section. And for my wife, the "Applicant details" will be her details which will eventually be uploaded under her name Form80 section. This is how I have filled up form 80 and have uploaded it. Is this fine??

Thanks in advance NB, I might have asked more than 100 questions to you already and you have been very patient and extremely helpful, can't thank you enough in words!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Another query on the similar lines NB.
> 
> Might sound stupid, but I will still ask as I would need your valuable suggestion and confirmation as always.
> 
> ...


Form 80 is correct

Form 1221 for the spouse also has to be filled 

Cheers


----------



## user1168934 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks mate, very detailed and helpful post.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Form 80 Tertiary Education*

In question 20 of Form 80, do i need to fill only 10th, 12th, graduation and diploma? or all details from my first school?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> In question 20 of Form 80, do i need to fill only 10th, 12th, graduation and diploma? or all details from my first school?


I filled all the way up from kindergarten 

Cheers


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi members,

so here is my situation.
My wife is pregnant and we asked the doctor and she does not recommend medicals with X-ray.
What are our options?
I have already requested my Indian PCC and my wife's PCC is scheduled for 23-Aug.

My wife's delivery due date is in Jan 2019.
What i want to understand here is what will be my IED date?
If I get my PCC in Sept 2018, will the IED date be 1 from year from that date?
Also since my wife is pregnant, we can do medicals only after delivery which will be in Feb 2019.

At this point, should Ii submit both PCCs from India and US and my medicals and submit the application? I then only have the wife's medical pending which will be done in Feb 2019.
We can inform the CO that we have the Pregancy thing right?

Please advise if anyone has gone through this situation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi members,
> 
> so here is my situation.
> My wife is pregnant and we asked the doctor and she does not recommend medicals with X-ray.
> ...


You have to inform the CO about your wife’s pregnancy supported with evidence and request him to postpone the medicals till the baby is delivered 


No one can predict if the CO will ask you to redo the medicals and PCC or not or what will your IED be

The CO have a lot of leeway in above matter

You just have to wait and see

Cheers


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have to inform the CO about your wife’s pregnancy supported with evidence and request him to postpone the medicals till the baby is delivered
> 
> 
> No one can predict if the CO will ask you to redo the medicals and PCC or not or what will your IED be
> ...


Thanks NB.

So better to submit what I can submit as of now and let the process take its own course and time right!!.


----------



## R#2018 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi newBienz,
Can you pease have a look at the below questions are respond.
My point and EOI date is given below in my signature.
I am going back to India next month, my doubts are :-
1) Will the EOI effective date change when I update the end date and add a new period in my EOI ?
2) What are my options for getting a PR. I am alreadying trying PTE.



ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
PTE - 26th March 2018 L-77 R-78 S-84 W-75
EOI submitted(189) - 70 points - 28th Mar 2018.
EOI submitted(190) - 75 points - 28th Mar 2018. (NSW)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R#2018 said:


> Hi newBienz,
> Can you pease have a look at the below questions are respond.
> My point and EOI date is given below in my signature.
> I am going back to India next month, my doubts are :-
> ...


Your date of effect will change only when there is a change in points

From the information you have given it’s not possible to known that for sure

But only by closing the present job entry and starting a new job entry will not change the date of effect

2. I don’t predict invites
See Iscah

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

I am filling my visa(489 State nomination) application, have following queries:
1) I have 1.8 yrs of experience under Vetassess point test, which is continuing till now( that makes it around 2.2 till date of invitation). Do I need to mention I am claiming pts for it, though zero or I can change it to not claiming pts. On EOI I mentioned its as relevant to nominated occupation. 

2) I got my invitation from SA under Chain migration (from my sister), my visa is 489, there is question that are you sponsered by relative, I think I should mention that NO. as its 489 - State nomination visa.

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am filling my visa(489 State nomination) application, have following queries:
> 1) I have 1.8 yrs of experience under Vetassess point test, which is continuing till now( that makes it around 2.2 till date of invitation). Do I need to mention I am claiming pts for it, though zero or I can change it to not claiming pts. On EOI I mentioned its as relevant to nominated occupation.
> ...


I have no idea

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have no idea
> 
> Cheers


Sure Thanks!


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi newbienz i really need you advise. 

As you know i have received an invitation and now applying . I am in a de facto and i plan to apply for partner visa later on . I consulted a MARA agent and she recommended that it is better to declare a partner as a de-facto non migrating partner and in the case of non migrating partner they would not ask for the proofs of the relationship since the partner is not migrating. The problem is that we live in different cities due to job . Apart from that we have bank transfers , our names as nominees etc. So my only query is that does the CO ask for a proof of relationship of non migrating de facto partner ? And just in case he does and then is not convinced in that case will i have the option to remove de facto non migrating partner ?? Or will it lead to application rejection ?? Please help

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am filling my visa(489 State nomination) application, have following queries:
> 1) I have 1.8 yrs of experience under Vetassess point test, which is continuing till now( that makes it around 2.2 till date of invitation). Do I need to mention I am claiming pts for it, though zero or I can change it to not claiming pts. On EOI I mentioned its as relevant to nominated occupation.
> ...


In my opinion,
1. I don't think the answers YES or NO make any difference and issue but I would select YES.

2. ANSWER should definitely be NO (you have been sponsored by a state NOT an relative although state selected you because of a relative). Relative sponsored pathway is much different (sometimes like 189).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi newbienz i really need you advise.
> 
> As you know i have received an invitation and now applying . I am in a de facto and i plan to apply for partner visa later on . I consulted a MARA agent and she recommended that it is better to declare a partner as a de-facto non migrating partner and in the case of non migrating partner they would not ask for the proofs of the relationship since the partner is not migrating. The problem is that we live in different cities due to job . Apart from that we have bank transfers , our names as nominees etc. So my only query is that does the CO ask for a proof of relationship of non migrating de facto partner ? And just in case he does and then is not convinced in that case will i have the option to remove de facto non migrating partner ?? Or will it lead to application rejection ?? Please help
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


As she is not migrating with you, you may not be required to give evidence of relationship 
But she may have to clear PCC and medicals
Recheck on that

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> In my opinion,
> 1. I don't think the answers YES or NO make any difference and issue but I would select YES.
> 
> 2. ANSWER should definitely be NO (you have been sponsored by a state NOT an relative although state selected you because of a relative). Relative sponsored pathway is much different (sometimes like 189).


Thanks Jasn, 

I hope, i am not bothering you much


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi newbienz i really need you advise.
> ...


Thanks newbienz, 

But just wanted to know if just in case the CO asks for proofs and is not convinced then would i have the option to remove her as an " non migrating de facto " partner or would that lead to complete refusal of the application ?? 

Please help


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks Jasn,
> 
> I hope, i am not bothering you much


Bro,
Absolutely NOT


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Thanks newbienz,
> 
> But just wanted to know if just in case the CO asks for proofs and is not convinced then would i have the option to remove her as an " non migrating de facto " partner or would that lead to complete refusal of the application ??
> 
> Please help


You can remove her at any point of time
Your application will not be refused, if you remove her

Cheers


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*Tax Documents*

Hi NB,

What would be the tax documents for the visa application?
Form 16 for all years should suffice?

Thanks.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi NB, 
I have made a minor mistake in the dates. I was deputed to UK from 29th Dec 2009, but while applying for ACS, I had mentioned UK experience from 1st Jan 2010. I have maintained the same date(01/01/2010) while filing the Visa application as well. As a proof of UK deputation employment, I have uploaded the UK payslip, UK tax returns, UK UK bank statements, UK deputation letter issued by my employer and Visa stamping which shows my date of entry to UK as 29th Dec 2009. Will this three days mismatch cause any problem??


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*Form 80*

Hi,
Is the Form 80 to be printed and signed manually and then uploaded?

What is form 1221?

Thanks !


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi,
> Is the Form 80 to be printed and signed manually and then uploaded?
> 
> What is form 1221?
> ...


I used Adobe Acrobat DC(downloaded trial version, which is free for 7 days) typed the details on form80 and printed it. Then signed the form, scanned and uploaded.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rzeus said:


> Hi,
> Is the Form 80 to be printed and signed manually and then uploaded?
> 
> What is form 1221?
> ...


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1221.pdf

It is recommended by DHA along with Form 80 and CV for faster processing


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> It is recommended by DHA along with Form 80 and CV for faster processing


Should we also upload the CV?? I have not done that yet, should I be doing it now??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> What would be the tax documents for the visa application?
> Form 16 for all years should suffice?
> ...


I gave Form 16
Assessment order for each year

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi NB,
> I have made a minor mistake in the dates. I was deputed to UK from 29th Dec 2009, but while applying for ACS, I had mentioned UK experience from 1st Jan 2010. I have maintained the same date(01/01/2010) while filing the Visa application as well. As a proof of UK deputation employment, I have uploaded the UK payslip, UK tax returns, UK UK bank statements, UK deputation letter issued by my employer and Visa stamping which shows my date of entry to UK as 29th Dec 2009. Will this three days mismatch cause any problem??


No problem

Cheers


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

can anyone guide from skilled recognized graduate visa 476 to PR.. any specific state to stay?
i am recent graduate so how can i get my pr through this visa that i have.. i am planning to travel Australia soon.. thanks for your time... need genuine advice TQ

- mechanical engineering Degree
-i am 24 years old and planning to do ielts soon aiming for 8 each
-Visa 476 granted on 27 July 2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi,
> Is the Form 80 to be printed and signed manually and then uploaded?
> 
> What is form 1221?
> ...


YES
Form 1221 is just like form 80
You can download and fill it and upload it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Should we also upload the CV?? I have not done that yet, should I be doing it now??


Most of us upload the CV

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Most of us upload the CV
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Any particular or preferred CV format please??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks NB. Any particular or preferred CV format please??


I used VIC format

Cheers


----------



## lagxen (May 21, 2017)

Hi guys, I don't know if it's the correct place to ask this question, but I hope someone who had gone through similar process could give me some enlightenment hehe...

I'm onshore and working, holding bridging visa awaiting 189. Should I switch to Medicare? I have no idea or picture of how much of a difference between Medicare and private insurance, or even heard about the 2% surcharge on top of Levy if applied after hit 30 years old? I still have 4 months before turning 30

I've read some of them in health.gov.au but still in the dark and need some advice from experience people like you. Thank you 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lagxen said:


> Hi guys, I don't know if it's the correct place to ask this question, but I hope someone who had gone through similar process could give me some enlightenment hehe...
> 
> I'm onshore and working, holding bridging visa awaiting 189. Should I switch to Medicare? I have no idea or picture of how much of a difference between Medicare and private insurance, or even heard about the 2% surcharge on top of Levy if applied after hit 30 years old? I still have 4 months before turning 30
> 
> ...


I have taken a top of the line private insurance with Phoenix as we both are very high earners
The premium is more or less covered by what we would anyways otherwise pay as MLS

You can take your own decision based on your circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Hi NB, 

Finally got my direct Grant, Thanks a lot for all the valuable suggestions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Finally got my direct Grant, Thanks a lot for all the valuable suggestions.


Congratulations 

I was confident that you would get a direct grant as your paperwork was immaculate 

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Form 1221 Query*

I have queries on what to fill in 1221 form for below:

Give details of all post secondary qualifications
What does post secondary means in Australia? Graduation or 12th is also included in it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I have queries on what to fill in 1221 form for below:
> 
> Give details of all post secondary qualifications
> What does post secondary means in Australia? Graduation or 12th is also included in it.


All studies after 12th

Till 12th is not to be included

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Need your attention NB

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...6-form-1022-where-add-child.html#post14627720


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Newbiez i really need an advice since most of the MARA agents have confused me . 

I am planning to mention my girl frind as a De-Facto partner , we have not lived together we visit each other once a year for the last 7 years but we are still a committed couple. 

I am filling my 189 visa application , i have consulted 2 MARA agents and one says that mention your partner as a " Non Migrating De-Facto" partner and CO would not ask for any proofs . 

The other agent says that asking for proofs depends on the CO personal wish. He may or may not and if he asks i would have to prove that we are a De-Facto couple even though she is not migrating with me, and if i am not able to do so they may cancel my Visa application on the basis of false misleading information . And the agent also said i would not be able to remove my partner as a Non Migrating De-Facto partner since she would not have any separate application. He also said that living together thing would be significant if the CO asks for proof of a De-Facto . 

Now i am totally confused and scared as well and don’t understand what to do. 

Our case is that we are a couple but we haven’t lived together and have been living in separate cities due to work and we meet once in a year . Apart from that we have financial proofs and all . But i think being together forms a very important part to prove a de facto 

Now my query is that since i am so confused and i do not want to take any sort of risk even if it is 1% then should i not mention her on my application right now and mark " Never Married " ??

May be later when i get the PR visa then i can apply for her partner visa , at least at that point of time i would have a PR so i am sure i can work out a way to get her to Australia with me. 

Just don’t want any sort of complications right now since i want to be very safe till the time PR is granted , and later when i get the PR i am sure i can find some way . 

Also if i dont mention her right now , then can i apply for a partner visa later on for her after giving all the proofs and everything ? Now since i am more aware we have decided that we would be gathering and keeping all the proofs safe with us for the next 1-2 years and then when I move to Australia we can get our relationship registered and then apply for a partner visa. 

What is your opinion ? Which is a better route ? will it be better to not mention her right now and then apply later after collecting all the necessary proofs ? Even right now she will be non-migrating partner so I think it does not makes any sense to risk my applications of any complication.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
Couple of clarifications,

1. We had our Medicals done(for me, my wife and my kid) on 20/08/2018 and I could now see "Health clearance provided – no action required" for all three of us in the Health Assessment application. But when I check the health assessment under the submitted visa application, I could see the following under my name,

"Required examinations not yet determined. This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

But for my wife and kid, it shows "Health clearance provided – no action required". So only for me why does it still say "Required examinations not yet determined"??

2. And to update the contact details of the colleague(who is now deputed to UK) who had signed my wife's statutory declaration confirming her RnR, can we use the the "Update details---->Notification of changes under circumstances" link which is available under the submitted visa application instead of submitting form1022??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi Newbiez i really need an advice since most of the MARA agents have confused me .
> 
> I am planning to mention my girl frind as a De-Facto partner , we have not lived together we visit each other once a year for the last 7 years but we are still a committed couple.
> 
> ...


No sense in mentioning her in this application 

Once you have the PR, build evidence of relationship and then apply for partner visa

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Couple of clarifications,
> 
> 1. We had our Medicals done(for me, my wife and my kid) on 20/08/2018 and I could now see "Health clearance provided – no action required" for all three of us in the Health Assessment application. But when I check the health assessment under the submitted visa application, I could see the following under my name,
> ...


1. You will have to wait. 
Maybe one of your test report require further scrutiny 
There is nothing you can do at the moment

2. I preferred to use form 1022 as it leaves a paper trail

Cheers


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz

Regarding uploading bank statement as a proof of employment during lodging 190 visa , the bank statement is about 500 page, Shall I upload them all or only pages where my salary was deposited?


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. You will have to wait.
> Maybe one of your test report require further scrutiny
> There is nothing you can do at the moment
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. If you refer to the screen prints, the health assessment application screen print clearly says "Health clearance provided - no action required" for all three of us. Where as in the Visa application, under Health Assessment, it says "Required examinations not yet determined" only for me!! This is bit strange as in Health Assessment application clearly says "Health clearance provided - no action required" for all three of us. So does it take time to reflect in Visa Application for primary applicant??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks NB. If you refer to the screen prints, the health assessment application screen print clearly says "Health clearance provided - no action required" for all three of us. Where as in the Visa application, under Health Assessment, it says "Required examinations not yet determined" only for me!! This is bit strange as in Health Assessment application clearly says "Health clearance provided - no action required" for all three of us. So does it take time to reflect in Visa Application for primary applicant??


You are trying to read too much into something over which you have no control nor can you take any action, even if you do manage to understand the relevance 

Let it be and wait for things to sort out themselves 

You will have to be patient and stop looking at the dashboard every moment

Cheers


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

qazx said:


> Hi Newbiez i really need an advice since most of the MARA agents have confused me .
> 
> I am planning to mention my girl frind as a De-Facto partner , we have not lived together we visit each other once a year for the last 7 years but we are still a committed couple.
> 
> .


How difficult is it to just get married and avoid all hassles and risk?


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are trying to read too much into something over which you have no control nor can you take any action, even if you do manage to understand the relevance
> 
> Let it be and wait for things to sort out themselves
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right NB, I guess, I am over stressing myself by checking the dash board on and often. I will rest for some time  Thanks again!!


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

NB and friends,

What are the next steps after getting a visa ?
If there is any thread already covering this, please point me to it.

I am planning to make a short trip for visa activation purpose.
Does it make sense to take care of below during this short trip:
- Tax File Number
- Phone Number
- Bank Account
- Medicare

I was suggested by someone that having an Australian phone number is helpful in trying to secure a job sitting offshore (though mostly I have been told that one has to land and search due to importance given to local experience ).


Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

evangelist said:


> How difficult is it to just get married and avoid all hassles and risk?


They don't accept just the marriage certificate. They still need proofs that you are a committed couple. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> NB and friends,
> 
> What are the next steps after getting a visa ?
> If there is any thread already covering this, please point me to it.
> ...


On the short trip none of these are required 

You should do these only when you are here for good

No idea about your 2nd question , except come prepared for a long haul with a thick skin

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> They don't accept just the marriage certificate. They still need proofs that you are a committed couple.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


That’s true

Cheers


----------



## Rohit09 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi NB,

I'd like to get some advice from you, I recently received a pre-invite from NSW. Their email states the following;

We would only consider expediting the processing of an application in limited circumstances, for example if:

you will soon lose points for age; or
your visa will soon expire, and you are currently employed in NSW.

My current work visa is actually expiring on 23rd Sep 2018, I'm working in Victoria at the moment, however we do have our head office in NSW (Sydney).

Is there anyway I could request them to expedite my application process? I do not mind relocating to the office in Sydney.

Would it be harmful to my application because I'm currently working in Victoria?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohit09 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I'd like to get some advice from you, I recently received a pre-invite from NSW. Their email states the following;
> 
> ...


The bigger question here is if you can actually relocate to Sydney office immediately?
If you can get a transfer order to Sydney office ,and join there, then you can ask NSW to expedite the decision 

So the ball is the court of your company as far as I can see

Cheers


----------



## Rohit09 (Aug 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The bigger question here is if you can actually relocate to Sydney office immediately?
> If you can get a transfer order to Sydney office ,and join there, then you can ask NSW to expedite the decision
> 
> So the ball is the court of your company as far as I can see
> ...


hmm gets a little tricky.. For 189 my DOE is 26 June 2018 (261313 - 75 points).

According to Iscah's estimates, I should be invited in the next round but just a little concerned if the round doesn't happen for some reason.

Can i state in the email that I'm willing to relocate to Sydney immediately? As my intentions were to move there anyway in a couple of months.

thanks for your input!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohit09 said:


> hmm gets a little tricky.. For 189 my DOE is 26 June 2018 (261313 - 75 points).
> 
> According to Iscah's estimates, I should be invited in the next round but just a little concerned if the round doesn't happen for some reason.
> 
> ...


What are your company plans for you post 23rd September?
Are they planning to relocate to you to india ?

Cheers


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello. Need your advice please. I have already lodged my application but travelled out of the country. Well, not really travelled as i just crossed the border so i have same day entry/exit stamp in my passport. Do i need to upload another/ updated form80 (or any other form) for my travel history? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mirage_- said:


> Hello. Need your advice please. I have already lodged my application but travelled out of the country. Well, not really travelled as i just crossed the border so i have same day entry/exit stamp in my passport. Do i need to upload another/ updated form80 (or any other form) for my travel history? Thanks


Nope

You can inform the CO as a matter of courtesy if you are traveling for more then 2 -3 weeks in case he need to contact you
You can just use the update us button and give your travel plans

Cheers


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

But since i have no plans to travel at the moment, then no need to update the CO at this time. Thanks a lot 🙂



newbienz said:


> Mirage_- said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. Need your advice please. I have already lodged my application but travelled out of the country. Well, not really travelled as i just crossed the border so i have same day entry/exit stamp in my passport. Do i need to upload another/ updated form80 (or any other form) for my travel history? Thanks
> ...


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Rohit09 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm gets a little tricky.. For 189 my DOE is 26 June 2018 (261313 - 75 points).
> ...


Have an offer letter secured, I would go on student visa and work part time for a few months (until grant).


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Dear NB,

Could you please clarify my query?
I have completed Bachelor's degree on April 2003.
I have started working from 2005 to till date. In addition, I have couple of IBM certifications in 2007 and 2012 respectively.
In ACS skill assessment document, it was mentioned that, other than Microsoft certifications, they may assess case by case basis.
Therefore, if they consider my certifications, will they ignore my experience till 2012 or will they evaluate from 2005 (after graduate)?

In my previous assessment I haven't provided my certifications, hence, they have reduced 6 years. If they consider my vendor certifications it will be equivalent to diploma. Now, will they reduce 6 years again or less than that? Is it worth including my certifications?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Could you please clarify my query?
> I have completed Bachelor's degree on April 2003.
> ...


If you are going for reassessment, then no harm in giving the certification 

What ACS will do or not do, I cannot predict 

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you are going for reassessment, then no harm in giving the certification
> 
> What ACS will do or not do, I cannot predict
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a question about updating information in EOI. In case, my partner's skill assessment is renewed, do I need to update the information of her skill assessment (assessment received date, assessment reference number) in my current EOI?

If I do so, definitely my EOI effective date (DOE) will shift. Any experience you guys facing like that?

regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question about updating information in EOI. In case, my partner's skill assessment is renewed, do I need to update the information of her skill assessment (assessment received date, assessment reference number) in my current EOI?
> 
> ...


If the assessment has been renewed without any break , then you can use the new date without affecting your date of effect

Cheers


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If the assessment has been renewed without any break , then you can use the new date without affecting your date of effect
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate...Yes, we are in the midst of renewing her assessment. In this case, I just leave my EOI without updating her new assessment date? Is that what you meant?


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, I have already received an invite to apply for 189. Please help with my questions below:

1. Although I already have an invite for 189, can I still proceed with the medical tests for me and my family before submitting the 189 visa application and making the visa payments?

2. Will I be able to view the medical test results of me and my family after the medical test? How many days does it usually take for the medical test results to be available online for me to view?

Thanks.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, I have already received an invite to apply for 189. Please help with my questions below:
> 
> 1. Although I already have an invite for 189, can I still proceed with the medical tests for me and my family before submitting the 189 visa application and making the visa payments?
> 
> ...


1. Yes , you can
2. Most probably in 1-2 weeks but you can not see the results but you can see that your medicals has been submitted to DHA by your clinic.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SLO said:


> Thanks mate...Yes, we are in the midst of renewing her assessment. In this case, I just leave my EOI without updating her new assessment date? Is that what you meant?


No..
You put the new date in the EOI when you have the assessment order in hand 
It will not change the date of effect 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, I have already received an invite to apply for 189. Please help with my questions below:
> 
> 1. Although I already have an invite for 189, can I still proceed with the medical tests for me and my family before submitting the 189 visa application and making the visa payments?
> 
> ...


1. That’s correct
2. You cannot see the results as such
After about a week , you will be able to see in your dashboard if the results are accepted or not
Also the medical results will not be processed till you pay the visa fees

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi NewBienz,
I had posted the below query for you to answer in the Visa Grant thread, looks like it got missed in the midst of other posts. So seeking your advise again. 

The situation is as below,
I am claiming spouse points and I have uploaded all her employment and education related documents under "Skills Assessment" document section as "Other Documents" section was not part of the visa application(while uploading the docs upfront before submitting the visa application). The "Other Documents" section appeared only after submitting the Visa Application. So I had initially uploaded all her employment and education related documents under "Skills Assessment" section itself. Will that be a problem?? The documents name are self explanatory, so CO can easily understand what each document relates to.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> I had posted the below query for you to answer in the Visa Grant thread, looks like it got missed in the midst of other posts. So seeking your advise again.
> 
> The situation is as below,
> I am claiming spouse points and I have uploaded all her employment and education related documents under "Skills Assessment" document section as "Other Documents" section was not part of the visa application(while uploading the docs upfront before submitting the visa application). The "Other Documents" section appeared only after submitting the Visa Application. So I had initially uploaded all her employment and education related documents under "Skills Assessment" section itself. Will that be a problem?? The documents name are self explanatory, so CO can easily understand what each document relates to.


If the files are named well, it should not be a problem

Relax

Cheers


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi NB,

While filling form 80 there is a section about “Proposed travel or further stay details” .
I am currently in USA and have no planned travel to Australia (until after Visa grant).
Do I need to fill all these questions?









Regards 
Rahul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> While filling form 80 there is a section about “Proposed travel or further stay details” .
> I am currently in USA and have no planned travel to Australia (until after Visa grant).
> ...


You have to fill these questions

You can fill them as migrate permanently 

Cheers


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have to fill these questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

*Relocation Queries*

Hi, I'm about to relocate to Adelaide by September/October with family. I have the following queries and request dear group members to clarify.
1. Baggage - Looks like most of the airlines are giving 30kgs as checked baggage allowance. Do we have any good flights which provides say 40kgs etc
2. In case I want to do a cargo to Adelaide from Chennai to Adelaide, do suggest me a good affordable service based on your experience. 
3. Accommodation - How can I find a house either from offshore or once I land. Do I have the eligibility to rent a house straight away considering I will be a new migrant, would landlords approve me for a house. How do I secure 100points. I can show my passport, I have tfn no, a bank account with NAB but yet to send funds to it. Also suggest good areas in Adelaide.
4. Banking - What's the best and affordable safe way to send funds to NAB account from India, what are the charges at India and if any back end charge at Australia. Is there a limit on fund transferred from India?
5. Food items - Are we allowed to carry pulses like moong dal toor dal chilly powder tamarind paste to name a few ( at least a limited amount)
6. I do not have a driving license. As i heard it can take 3years to get a full license !! Is it correct, no other way to secure license faster? What is the best approach to get the driving license and from which state. please suggest.
Request your replies, Thank You.


----------



## AliceNg (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi Bro,

Pls help me with form 80 - part Q — question 45
I have siblings but they all married and we all lived separately, my question is do I need fill in these siblings in? If I don’t want to fill in them in form 80 is there any issue affect to my visa application?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

777k said:


> Hi, I'm about to relocate to Adelaide by September/October with family. I have the following queries and request dear group members to clarify.
> 1. Baggage - Looks like most of the airlines are giving 30kgs as checked baggage allowance. Do we have any good flights which provides say 40kgs etc
> 2. In case I want to do a cargo to Adelaide from Chennai to Adelaide, do suggest me a good affordable service based on your experience.
> 3. Accommodation - How can I find a house either from offshore or once I land. Do I have the eligibility to rent a house straight away considering I will be a new migrant, would landlords approve me for a house. How do I secure 100points. I can show my passport, I have tfn no, a bank account with NAB but yet to send funds to it. Also suggest good areas in Adelaide.
> ...


There are several good posts in the life in Australia section of the forum

Go through those threads or post there

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AliceNg said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Pls help me with form 80 - part Q — question 45
> I have siblings but they all married and we all lived separately, my question is do I need fill in these siblings in? If I don’t want to fill in them in form 80 is there any issue affect to my visa application?
> ...


In form 80 you have no option but to give

If you still don’t give, and the co finds out, you will be asked to explain why you lied 

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, please help with questions below around 189 visa application:

1. My PAN card does not include my middle name while my passport includes my middle name. Should I mention this under the question "Has the applicant had any other names?" Or is it not required? 

2. Similarly, my educational certificates do not expand my family name and only have my initials as per Indian naming convention. For example, passport has the full name John Peter Smith (not my real name) while educational certificates have the name as S John Peter. Should I mention this too under question for any other names of applicant?

3. I had applied and received my birth certificate recently through Indian Embassy in Singapore based on details in my passport and I do not have my actual birth certificate. Is this acceptable?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, please help with questions below around 189 visa application:
> 
> 1. My PAN card does not include my middle name while my passport includes my middle name. Should I mention this under the question "Has the applicant had any other names?" Or is it not required?
> 
> ...


1. You have to mention it
2. You have to mention this variation also
3. You can try .
An original regular birth certificate is better. 
Else you can give class x or XII marksheet

Cheers


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

*Further employment evidence*

Hi NB,

I got a CO contact asking for further employment evidence. I submitted payslips/reference letter/offer letter/promotion letters etc earlier. The bank statements missed out as the salary was paid in cash.

Please assist if submitting below would suffice:

1. Bank statements (salaries deposited by me personally and matching payslips for last few years)
2. Letter from HR confirming my employment details and also that salary was paid in cash due to company policy.
3. No tax documents here (saudi arabia) so i m planning to submit my employment details from Minsitry of labor/Ministry of interior as third party evidence.

Is there anything else i should submit?

Thanks


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If the files are named well, it should not be a problem
> 
> Relax
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Also, I have an email from my HR stating that they cannot provide RnR letter for PR process. So should I upload this email(in "Other Documents" section) as a proof to highlight that I have made an attempt to get the RnR letter from HR or should I only provide this info when asked explicitly by CO?? P.S: I have already uploaded the Statutory Declaration which highlights my RnR.


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank You NB.



newbienz said:


> There are several good posts in the life in Australia section of the forum
> 
> Go through those threads or post there
> 
> Cheers


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi all,

I have completed my masters of professional accounting from Sydney, Australia.
But while, assessing my degree I got a positive assessment from CPA saying my degree is comparable atleast to a australian bachelors degree though i have completed masters.
I have submitted my EOI and waiting for my invite.

my question is will this create any issue for me? though i have completed masters in sydney itself but my assessment outcome is compared to atleast bachelors degree


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

191jatan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have completed my masters of professional accounting from Sydney, Australia.
> But while, assessing my degree I got a positive assessment from CPA saying my degree is comparable atleast to a australian bachelors degree though i have completed masters.
> ...


For a positive out for your occupation the basic qualification should be bachelors degree, that's why CPA mentioned it as* atleast bachelors degree
*
points are same for masters and bachelors degree so you will face no issue


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. You have to mention it
> 2. You have to mention this variation also
> 3. You can try .
> An original regular birth certificate is better.
> ...


Hey NBZ,

understood your reply here but just for further clarity my doubts are as below

1) So if my name is Austin Martin Car and all my documents have "A.S.Car": i need to mention this under "have you been known by any other names" ? and the type will be alias or preferred name ? 
2) Do i need to produce a name change document for this ? or it is not required as this is closed initials only.

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Myid711 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got a CO contact asking for further employment evidence. I submitted payslips/reference letter/offer letter/promotion letters etc earlier. The bank statements missed out as the salary was paid in cash.
> 
> ...


Can’t think of anything else

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks NB. Also, I have an email from my HR stating that they cannot provide RnR letter for PR process. So should I upload this email(in "Other Documents" section) as a proof to highlight that I have made an attempt to get the RnR letter from HR or should I only provide this info when asked explicitly by CO?? P.S: I have already uploaded the Statutory Declaration which highlights my RnR.


I would wait for the CO to ask 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

191jatan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have completed my masters of professional accounting from Sydney, Australia.
> But while, assessing my degree I got a positive assessment from CPA saying my degree is comparable atleast to a australian bachelors degree though i have completed masters.
> ...


As long as you claim points for bachelor, no issues

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hey NBZ,
> 
> understood your reply here but just for further clarity my doubts are as below
> 
> ...


Where does the S come in the initial?

Cheers


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey NBZ,
> ...


Ahh dang ..my bad A.M.Car 

S was by mistake 🙌

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hey NBZ,
> 
> understood your reply here but just for further clarity my doubts are as below
> 
> ...


1. You have to mention this under any other name
You can write short name

2. Just make an affidavit notarised and keep with you confirming that both names are of same person

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks NB. Just to confirm, I should mention the class XII certificate under "other identity documents" section, correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Thanks NB. Just to confirm, I should mention the class XII certificate under "other identity documents" section, correct?


That’s correct


Cheers


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey NBZ,
> ...


Got it ..thanks buddy .

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

What can be submitted as 3rd party evidence to DIBP 

1-Can not provide tax return as being in Middleeast
2-Cant provide bank statements as salary is being drawn in cash
3-Reference letter already available 
4-HR email stating salary is being paid in cash
4-Salaryslips available
5-Employment contract 
6-Stamped letter from ministry of labor validating the employment

what apart from this can be collected.. i already have positive assessment from EA based on above mentioned docs however would like to know requirements of DIBP so as to prepare beforehand.

Thanks


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I would wait for the CO to ask
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB  I will wait for the CO to ask for the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> What can be submitted as 3rd party evidence to DIBP
> 
> 1-Can not provide tax return as being in Middleeast
> 2-Cant provide bank statements as salary is being drawn in cash
> ...




Not aware of Middle East laws so I can’t think of anything else
If there is provident fund or social security deduction, maybe you can give that

Cheers


----------



## cyberdanes (Jan 30, 2018)

Work Experience:

10/Nov/2008 to 19/Oct/2012 - Infosys - Software Engineer
1/Nov/2012 to 17/Jun/2016 - Sungard - Software Engineer
4/Jul/2016 to 22/Sep/2017 - Deutsche Bank - Software Engineer
23/Oct/2017 to present - Barclays - Software Engineer

ACS
Applied normal Skill Assessment : 12/Nov/2017.
Supplied documents for the first three companies. Did not have any means to provide documents for Barclays which I had joined three weeks ago.

Got a mail on 17/Jan/2018 saying I need to submit RPL paying extra charges for converting normal application to RPL.

Submitted RPL on 7/Feb/2018.

Got ACS Evaluation report on 27/Feb/2018.

The report considered November 2014 as the start date of my eligible skilled work. So in the report, from Nov/2014 till Sep/2018, my total eligible experience is 2 years 10 months.

I filed an EOI on 27/Feb/2018. In the EOI, I mentioned the experience of Barclays. Including the experience of Barclays, my total experience from Nov/2014 to Feb/2018 comes to 3 years 3 months.

I updated the EOI with PTE score on 9/Apr/2018 and with spouse ACS score on 2/May/2018. With this update, my total points became 75. This included 5 points of skilled work between 3-4 years.

Points:
1) Age: 30
2) Education: 15
3) Work: 5
4) Superior English (PTE) : 20
5) Partner Skills: 5

I got an ITA on 10/Aug/2018. My EOI has the updated work experience till date. The ACS report does not have the data of my current company. Should I go ahead with the Visa Filing? And provide the current comapny pay slips/offer letter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cyberdanes said:


> Work Experience:
> 
> 10/Nov/2008 to 19/Oct/2012 - Infosys - Software Engineer
> 1/Nov/2012 to 17/Jun/2016 - Sungard - Software Engineer
> ...


Why did you not get yourself reassessed after 6 months of working in Barclays ?
In fact you could have included it in the RPL as you already were working for quite some time by then

Anyways , I Would not accept the invite without getting a ACS reassessment which accepts Barclays experience also

Cheers


----------



## cyberdanes (Jan 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> cyberdanes said:
> 
> 
> > Work Experience:
> ...


Thank you. 

So should I let this ITA expire and file a new EOI with the latest experience?

From what I understand talking to a few people, if I file for Visa with this ITA, either the case officer would ask for supporting documents for the new employment or he would ask for a new ACS evaluation. 

Should I go ahead with the filing? Or is there a chance it could get rejected?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cyberdanes said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So should I let this ITA expire and file a new EOI with the latest experience?
> 
> ...


I have made it very clear that I would not use this ITA
The chances of rejection are extremely high

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

newbienz said:


> As long as you claim points for bachelor, no issues
> 
> Cheers


HI,

well at the time of lodging my EOI i have shown my highest degree is masters.
i havnt mentioned anything about my bachelors. 
so now will it effect me?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

191jatan said:


> HI,
> 
> well at the time of lodging my EOI i have shown my highest degree is masters.
> i havnt mentioned anything about my bachelors.
> so now will it effect me?


Have you already got the invite ?
Have you paid the visa fees ?

Cheers


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

newbienz said:


> As long as you claim points for bachelor, no issues
> 
> Cheers





newbienz said:


> Have you already got the invite ?
> Have you paid the visa fees ?
> 
> Cheers


HI NBZ,

I am waiting for the invite as I am standing at 80 points and my DOE is 20th March 18 and i am expecting my invite in next round i.e. 11 sept 2018
Accountant 221111.
I was just collecting my documents and saw this outcome of mine from CPA saying my masters is equivalent to atleast australian bachelors and I got worried. 
so i thought to share it here.

if you can guide me what to do next?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

191jatan said:


> HI NBZ,
> 
> I am waiting for the invite as I am standing at 80 points and my DOE is 20th March 18 and i am expecting my invite in next round i.e. 11 sept 2018
> Accountant 221111.
> ...


Just edit the EOI to bachelor

What’s the big issue ?

Cheers


----------



## munna1988 (Jun 13, 2018)

Dear Newbienz

I'm changing job. Aug 31 will be my last working day at current employer, and I will begin working with a new employer from Sep 3. The new job isnt a relevant occupation, and there will be a change in my roles and responsibilities, however, it is still an IT job(developer -> SRE)

I'm planning to notify change in circumstances online on Aug 31, mention end date of my current employment, and upload the releiving letter. I'm then planning to upload form 80(not yet done) on the Sep 3 with the new job listed in employment history. Please let me know if this is ok, or if I'm missing something.

Kind regards,
Sumanth

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

munna1988 said:


> Dear Newbienz
> 
> I'm changing job. Aug 31 will be my last working day at current employer, and I will begin working with a new employer from Sep 3. The new job isnt a relevant occupation, and there will be a change in my roles and responsibilities, however, it is still an IT job(developer -> SRE)
> 
> ...


Sounds good

Cheers


----------



## munna1988 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks bro!


newbienz said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Those who are going to apply for Indian PCC either from UAE or from India, this is my experience.

If you are in India, it is very easy. Just go to one of the akshaya centre or some stores who do online application for PCC. Take the time of appointment from then. Go to the Passport Seva Kendra on the mentioned time in the application. You will get the PCC after 30 to 1 hour normally. But my wife has got it within 15 minutes. So fast.

Then, I am in UAE so, I will explain how to take Indian PCC from UAE.

First of all, if you are an Indian citizen who is living in UAE from more than 6 months as a resident, you have to go to BLS international website and download all the necessary form from the http://www.blsindiavisa-uae.com/passport/index.php and fill before going to BLS center. The forms are found under application form in the menu on the left side. The two forms that are needed EAP- II and PPF.

You need to apply for UAE PCC first in order to apply for Indian PCC. Just download the MOI app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.uaemoi.smartservices&hl=en

Log in using your Emirates ID details and birthdate. There is an online chat service in the app if you come across any problems inside the app. You can apply PCC from the menu directly. In my case, I received the certificate in the next day morning 8 in the mail. The charge is 50AED.

Then, go to BLS center in al Khaleej tower near to Al Fahidi metro station. 
You need the following documents with you.

Passport with visa page and front and back pages self-attested copy with the original.
Emirates id copy self-attested.
UAE PCC copy - no self-attestation needed here.
EAP - II filled form
PPF filled form - This form is not mandatory.
6nos of 51X51 photos.
Copy of the website showing PCC is needed - take the full page print out.
A request letter addressing The consulate general of India. - Say that you need a PCC for visa application with Australia.

Just get certified from BLS.

Go to the consulate in Burjman which is very near to burjman metro - walkable.

You will see a big queue, it is like the spelling of the letter QUEUE, at first sight, you will not understand how many people are there in the queue.

But at last, you will be served. 

Go to the concerned person and give the files, after 5 minutes they will write approved in green pen and give it back to you. 

Go back to BLS center and give the files there. They will take your original passport also.

The fee for PCC is 151AED.

I got my PCC in 2 working days via AXL courier, the sad side is that the PCC letter was tied to the passport with the stapler and some part of the paper was izza:.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????


Do you want to delay the grant till your wife’s delivers so that the child can be added to your application and you can get the grant together ?

If so you can send a request to the CO with evidence that your ice is pregnant and your application be put on hold till such time

Whether the CO will accept your request or not , depends on him
But first you have to decide if you want to delay your grant by nearly an year or not

Cheers


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????
> ...


No i dont want to delay it ..


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello Experts,

I am sure there are lot of posts for my query but just to get quick solution, please suggest what will be the next steps after getting invite for 189 ? What all documents I would need to prepare.
Please suggest so that I will prepare while waiting for the invite !

Regards


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi NB,
I had posted this query on Grant thread as well, posting it here again as I would need your valuable advise,

My query is regarding bank statements. In the bank Statements, the salary is credited with the following narration(description)
1. From Apr 2005 to Apr2009 - The description says "HDFCBANKSALARYFORTHEMONTHOFRespectiveMonth"
2. May2009 to Jun 2009 - The description just indicate my Name, something like this "MYNAMEXXXXXXXXXX" 
3. From Jul2009 to till Date - The description includes word SAL with month, year and my employee number, which is "SALX07X2009X123456"

The salary amount credited exactly matches the payslip amount, so when CO compares the payslip with the bank statement, there will be no discrepancy. And I have been associated with the same organization throughout. So will this different description in the Bank Statement have any problem?? I am claiming points for employment only from May2009(prior to that, ACS has not considered the experience relevant).


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi NB,

Please suggest-
I am claiming 5 points for my Spouse. So in that case do I need to add my spouse name in my passport and does she also need to add my name in her passport ?
I have Marriage certificate with me and this is the only proof I have.

Please suggest


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Please suggest-
> I am claiming 5 points for my Spouse. So in that case do I need to add my spouse name in my passport and does she also need to add my name in her passport ?
> ...


not necessary...marriage certificate, join bank account statements should serve as relationship proof.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> No i dont want to delay it ..


Then just file a form 1022 or maybe even just sit tight

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi NB,
> I had posted this query on Grant thread as well, posting it here again as I would need your valuable advise,
> 
> My query is regarding bank statements. In the bank Statements, the salary is credited with the following narration(description)
> ...


Will you for heavens sake stop getting paranoid 
You are looking at ghosts where there are none

You will be nervous wreck by the time you get a grant
Not only that , by your comments, you will be alarming other members who read your posts

I told you earlier also, take a break

You have filed the application..now relax

Cheers


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz
Kindly I really need your advice on the following
I am preparing work evidence and when I get bank statement for 6 years it become 900 pages in total. My question is
1- shall I submit the entire 900 pages or only the pages where my salary was mentioned?

What is your advice for huge bank statement?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi newbienz
> Kindly I really need your advice on the following
> I am preparing work evidence and when I get bank statement for 6 years it become 900 pages in total. My question is
> 1- shall I submit the entire 900 pages or only the pages where my salary was mentioned?
> ...


I think your statement would be a record of some sorts

You have no option but but to only give the pages where the salary is credited 

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello Newbenz, we got NSW 190 grant in July planning to do our validation trip in JAN 2019, Could you please advise in between this period do we need to inform NSW govt/DIBP about grant approval or anything?

Once we reach AUS in JAN 2019 how to inform them?


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> Hello Newbenz, we got NSW 190 grant in July planning to do our validation trip in JAN 2019, Could you please advise in between this period do we need to inform NSW govt/DIBP about grant approval or anything?
> 
> Once we reach AUS in JAN 2019 how to inform them?


Just to add our IED is April 2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hello Newbenz, we got NSW 190 grant in July planning to do our validation trip in JAN 2019, Could you please advise in between this period do we need to inform NSW govt/DIBP about grant approval or anything?
> 
> Once we reach AUS in JAN 2019 how to inform them?


NSW send a mail regularly to all those applicants whom they have sponsored 

You can respond to that and give the details

If you want to be still more pro active, you may email the sponsorship department of nsw

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Will you for heavens sake stop getting paranoid
> You are looking at ghosts where there are none
> 
> You will be nervous wreck by the time you get a grant
> ...


I completely agree NB, I am overthinking and getting nervous about unnecessary things. I definitely need a break, time to plan a holiday I guess!! Thanks again


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

You're not alone in your nervousness, I'm literally having chest pains every morning obsessing about my application and thinking about what more I could be doing, or where I may have made a mistake as I keep reading visa rejection horror stories online.



nnk_ec said:


> I completely agree NB, I am overthinking and getting nervous about unnecessary things. I definitely need a break, time to plan a holiday I guess!! Thanks again


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > No i dont want to delay it ..
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Then just file a form 1022 or maybe even just sit tight
> ...


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> You're not alone in your nervousness, I'm literally having chest pains every morning obsessing about my application and thinking about what more I could be doing, or where I may have made a mistake as I keep reading visa rejection horror stories online.


Its natural I believe, human nature. But if you have done every thing right and have enough documents/evidences to prove your claimed points, it should be fine I guess. Visa rejection is something which happens for extreme cases where candidates have over claimed points or do not have enough evidences to prove their claimed points. 

Since we have done everything right from our end, I guess we have to hand over our burden to God almighty and wait for the +ve outcome. So we have to keep calm and relax


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, even my agent has said all the documention I have provided is solid and in line with other applicants that have received grants, yet I still worry.
I need to take a break from reading about the application process!



nnk_ec said:


> Its natural I believe, human nature. But if you have done every thing right and have enough documents/evidences to prove your claimed points, it should be fine I guess. Visa rejection is something which happens for extreme cases where candidates have over claimed points or do not have enough evidences to prove their claimed points.
> 
> Since we have done everything right from our end, I guess we have to hand over our burden to God almighty and wait for the +ve outcome. So we have to keep calm and relax


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> Yes, even my agent has said all the documention I have provided is solid and in line with other applicants that have received grants, yet I still worry.
> I need to take a break from reading about the application process!


I think your grant is around the corner, you might receive it pretty soon. All the best!! And yes, take a break


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Its natural I believe, human nature. But if you have done every thing right and have enough documents/evidences to prove your claimed points, it should be fine I guess. Visa rejection is something which happens for extreme cases where candidates have over claimed points or do not have enough evidences to prove their claimed points.
> 
> Since we have done everything right from our end, I guess we have to hand over our burden to God almighty and wait for the +ve outcome. So we have to keep calm and relax


This is so supportive man


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, Is it mandatory to add non-migrating members of family unit and add details of my parents and brothers in the 189 visa application? What are the implications of including or not including my parents and brothers in this section?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > newbienz said:
> ...


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Those who are going to apply for Indian PCC either from UAE or from India, this is my experience.
> 
> If you are in India, it is very easy. Just go to one of the akshaya centre or some stores who do online application for PCC. Take the time of appointment from then. Go to the Passport Seva Kendra on the mentioned time in the application. You will get the PCC after 30 to 1 hour normally. But my wife has got it within 15 minutes. So fast.
> 
> ...



I applied for PCC on Dubai police website and paid 220 AED for it. So wondering if I have the right document or not now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > But u said it will hold ur pr ?
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, Is it mandatory to add non-migrating members of family unit and add details of my parents and brothers in the 189 visa application? What are the implications of including or not including my parents and brothers in this section?


They will not be given grant anyways but you will have to give their medical, pcc, other forms etc.

No implications for not adding 

In the form 80 you have to add

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks NB. I will not be adding my parents and brothers under non-migrating family members since it's mandatory. I will select NO for this question.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I worked for a company from 2005-2009 for which I could get only the last 6 months of Payslips. Company could not access the Payslips prior to that.

I also could not bank statements since that bank account was closed a long back. Could you please let me know what are the implications? Is it possible to get through the PR application without the bank statements and with only last 6 month payslips?

Note : I have company experience letter, roles and responsibilities letter, relieving letter and one certificate of appreciation.

Please clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I worked for a company from 2005-2009 for which I could get only the last 6 months of Payslips. Company could not access the Payslips prior to that.
> 
> ...


Are you claiming points for this period ?
Is the company still in existence?

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are you claiming points for this period ?
> Is the company still in existence?
> 
> Cheers


That is one of MNCs in India and the company still exists. 

I worked there for 4 year and 1 month and ACS deducted 4 years, so I counted 1 month experience for this company.


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> That is one of MNCs in India and the company still exists.
> 
> I worked there for 4 year and 1 month and ACS deducted 4 years, so I counted 1 month experience for this company.
> 
> ...


Can you not ignore this 1 month also ?

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes, that is a good question. Total of 6 years of experience is considered for me at offshore including that 1 month.

Not considering that one month gets me 5 years and 11 months of experience at offshore. So there is still no point reduction.

So it looks like, I can ignore that 1 month experience since it does not help me in getting any additional points.


newbienz said:


> Can you not ignore this 1 month also ?
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Yes, that is a good question. Total of 6 years of experience is considered for me at offshore including that 1 month.
> 
> Not considering that one month gets me 5 years and 11 months of experience at offshore. So there is still no point reduction.
> 
> ...


So just mark the entire 49 months an non relevant 

Hopefully no one will be bothered much about it 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the right suggestion Newbienz. I will ignore my entire tenure with my first company and still submit the documents I have without bothering about the unavailable bank statements and pay slips.


newbienz said:


> So just mark the entire 49 months an non relevant
> 
> Hopefully no one will be bothered much about it
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi NB can we apply for a tourist visa while 190 is in further assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot for the right suggestion Newbienz. I will ignore my entire tenure with my first company and still submit the documents I have without bothering about the unavailable bank statements and pay slips.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Don’t submit and documents for this period
It will be a grave error



Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Sorry, just to solidify my understanding, If I am NOT considering points for 49 months of experience(with first company) , I should/need not submit any documents for that whole period?

So I submit documents only from my second company onwards? Please clarify. 

Also I am not able to understand why submitting experience letter alone is such a blender?Case Officer won't ask for any document proof for the 49 months?


newbienz said:


> Don’t submit and documents for this period
> It will be a grave error
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Sorry, just to solidify my understanding, If I am NOT considering points for 49 months of experience(with first company) , I should/need not submit any documents for that whole period?
> 
> So I submit documents only from my second company onwards? Please clarify.
> 
> ...


As you are not claiming Points for the entire 49 months, just don’t give any evidence for this period
Give evidence only for the period you are claiming points for
That means from the 2nd employment onwards

Cheers


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi NB can we apply for a tourist visa while 190 is in further assessment?


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As you are not claiming Points for the entire 49 months, just don’t give any evidence for this period
> Give evidence only for the period you are claiming points for
> That means from the 2nd employment onwards
> 
> Cheers


Sure, thanks a lot for the clarification. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, Is it sufficient to provide employment reference letters and payslips for only those employments we are claiming points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> Hi NB can we apply for a tourist visa while 190 is in further assessment?


You can
But if the pr is issued first and in quick succession, the visitors visa is also issued, then the pr will stand cancelled 
You may not get time to withdraw the visitors visa application, if you are really unlucky 

Are you ready to take that risk ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, Is it sufficient to provide employment reference letters and payslips for only those employments we are claiming points?


Each persons circumstances are unique and cannot be juxtaposed on another

Cheers


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz 
First of all, thank you a lot for your support answering all my inquiries 

As I understand from some of your posts that it if I am not claiming points work experience, no evidence required. When I did ACS assessment my RnR has 6 years of work experience, they detect two years and only 4 years which will be considered in EOI, My question is when I submit my documents while filing the visa shall I submit evidence only for 4 years?


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi NB,

In my ACS assessment, they have deducted 6 years and I assessed through RPL route due to the fact that I have biotechnology degree. 

Now to claim 15 points for education, I got my degrees assessed through vetasses point test advise. 

Will this be sufficient to claim 15 points for education ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arky2018 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi newbienz

I have 2 questions related to ACS assessment. 

I am applying under ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer) 

1.My IBM offer letter have starting position as Senior System Engineer whereas my Experience letter have designation (no mention of position) as Application developer. I got no promotion while working in IBM for 2 years.
Will it cause any issue ? which one should I mention in reference letter out of these - Application Developer?

2. My Offer letter have joining date as 7th Feb where as I advanced my joining date to 4th Feb. I have email from IBM stating joining date as 4th Feb 2010 but no offer letter or other proof.
Experience letter have correct start and end date - 4th Feb 2010 to 6th March 2012. Will this start date discrepency cause any issue during ACS assessment?

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> bmstudybmstudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz,
> ...


You could bank statements for closed account as well. I got from Citibank and HDFC, account closed more than 10 years ago.


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi NB ,

Need some guidance on a situation I got into.

No matter how careful I was while filling all these application forms, I still made a mistake.

While generating health referral letters (HAP IDs), I incorrectly put the dob of my son as 24-04-2014 instead of 25-04-2014( a very silly mistake).

We went for the medical examination today and only once we were almost done, I realized this mistake. I immediately highlighted it to the doctor and he said that he will put a note on application for the CO that he witnessed the passport and dob is 25-04-2014 indeed.

Should I fill a form 1023 along with my 189 application?
I am yet to submit my application.

Regards 
Rahul




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi newbienz
> First of all, thank you a lot for your support answering all my inquiries
> 
> As I understand from some of your posts that it if I am not claiming points work experience, no evidence required. When I did ACS assessment my RnR has 6 years of work experience, they detect two years and only 4 years which will be considered in EOI, My question is when I submit my documents while filing the visa shall I submit evidence only for 4 years?


Please for heavens sake don’t jump to conclusions based on what I have written for other members 
His was a very unique case

I gave full set of evidence for the period deducted by ACS also when I applied

You should do the same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In my ACS assessment, they have deducted 6 years and I assessed through RPL route due to the fact that I have biotechnology degree.
> 
> ...


Yes

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arky2018 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> I have 2 questions related to ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


1. I do not know what you mean by position 
I only know designation which you have
What designation has been mentioned in the payslips in IBM ?

2. No issues


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi NB ,
> 
> Need some guidance on a situation I got into.
> 
> ...


I don’t think it’s necessary as you caught the discrepancy during the medicals itself 
I am sure the doctor will take care of it

Let the co come back to you if he still has issues
Max you will asked to do the test again, but highly improbable 

Cheers


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I don’t think it’s necessary as you caught the discrepancy during the medicals itself
> 
> I am sure the doctor will take care of it
> 
> ...




 thanks for your guidance again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thank you sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I am in 457 Visa which is valid till 2019 July. If I get invitation for 189/190, I will get bridging visa.

If by any chance, I will get the EOI around Jan-Feb in 2019 and did not get PR before my 457 expires, what are the implications? Can I still continue working with the same employer with the bridging visa or I need to go back to home country?can my wife and child continue to be Australia with the bridging visa? 

In the bridging visa I Can not go out of Australia and come inside Australia freely?

Pleaee clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I am in 457 Visa which is valid till 2019 July. If I get invitation for 189/190, I will get bridging visa.
> 
> ...


You have to check the conditions given in the Bridging visa

Generally you will be allowed to work, so even after your 457 expires, you can continue to work with the same employer or any one else also for that matter till you get the grant

If you need to leave Australia for a short period, while on Bridging visa, you will need to apply for another Bridging visa B 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the quick response and guidance.


newbienz said:


> You have to check the conditions given in the Bridging visa
> 
> Generally you will be allowed to work, so even after your 457 expires, you can continue to work with the same employer or any one else also for that matter till you get the grant
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

Need your advice. I just checked the latest iscah prediction and as per them I can get invite on 11th Dec 2018. My agent has filed the 489 SA and 189 in the same EOI and I am expecting the SA invite in OCT so this will freeze my EoI. I will prefer 189 over 489. Please help how to proceed now so that my 189 Doe remains same. Can I file a new EoI n email SA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arky2018 (Jul 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. I do not know what you mean by position
> I only know designation which you have
> What designation has been mentioned in the payslips in IBM ?
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering my queries.

No Mention of designation in IBM Payslips. will it cause any issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Need your advice. I just checked the latest iscah prediction and as per them I can get invite on 11th Dec 2018. My agent has filed the 489 SA and 189 in the same EOI and I am expecting the SA invite in OCT so this will freeze my EoI. I will prefer 189 over 489. Please help how to proceed now so that my 189 Doe remains same. Can I file a new EoI n email SA?
> 
> ...


You will have to withdraw the 489 from the 189 EOI

Whether the SA process will be affected or not or how you can do it, I have no idea

You have gone through an agent, so why not take his advice ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arky2018 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> I have 2 questions related to ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


I just don’t understand what you write
You just pick up some word you have heard somewhere and use them randomly
That’s not how Immigration application works

You may fall in serious trouble down the line

What do you mean when you say which I should mention in reference letter ?
Are you aware what is a reference letter ?

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

Asking this question on behalf of my friend.

How many days is given to upload all the documents after visa lodgement ?

1. Total of 60 days to upload all the documents after receiving the invitation ?
OR
2. Is it correct that 30 days time is given after lodgement and visa fees payment done ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Asking this question on behalf of my friend.
> 
> ...


1. 60 days to submit the application and pay the visa fees from the date of invite 

2. Earlier you did not have to upload any document when submitting the application.
You could upload them at your own sweet free will

Now at least the basic documents have to be uploaded before paying the visa fees
However, even after paying the visa fees, you can keep uploading the documents 

There is no explicit deadline as such, or again explicit time given, but no one delays more then 2-3 weeks

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. 60 days to submit the application and pay the visa fees from the date of invite
> 
> 2. Earlier you did not have to upload any document when submitting the application.
> You could upload them at your own sweet free will
> ...


Thank you newbienz. Really appreciate your help


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You will have to withdraw the 489 from the 189 EOI
> 
> Whether the SA process will be affected or not or how you can do it, I have no idea
> 
> ...




The agent says withdrawing 489 will affect the SA invite n they cant do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> The agent says withdrawing 489 will affect the SA invite n they cant do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have nothing more to add 

Cheers


----------



## arky2018 (Jul 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I just don’t understand what you write
> You just pick up some word you have heard somewhere and use them randomly
> That’s not how Immigration application works
> 
> ...



yeah.I understand reference letter is to certify that i worked for XXX organization with start and end date stating my roles and responsibilities during that period. My ex- manager will certify that letter or some one with similar designation will certify in case manager have left XXX organization.

My only question is in reference letter should i specify the last designation ? or both ?

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arky2018 said:


> yeah.I understand reference letter is to certify that i worked for XXX organization with start and end date stating my roles and responsibilities during that period. My ex- manager will certify that letter or some one with similar designation will certify in case manager have left XXX organization.
> 
> My only question is in reference letter should i specify the last designation ? or both ?
> 
> Thanks,


I wash my hands off..I am sure some one else will help you out

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, 

1. In the visa application, Should I split my work experience similar to EOI application based on the points claimed for work experience? I.e. if for the same employer, one half is not claimed for points and other half is claimed, should I split this work experience into 2 rows in visa application as was done in EOI?

2. Is it required to submit employment reference letters and payslips for spouse if I am not claiming partner points?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1. In the visa application, Should I split my work experience similar to EOI application based on the points claimed for work experience? I.e. if for the same employer, one half is not claimed for points and other half is claimed, should I split this work experience into 2 rows in visa application as was done in EOI?
> 
> ...


1. YES
2. Not required

Cheers


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you fail to get a Reference letter after all attempts, settle for a SD from a team leader or manager level who actually supervised your work on day to day basis.
> Taking from a colleague is highly risky.
> You may be in trouble if you get it from a person who during a verification call fails to convince how he supervised you throughout the period or was aware of your day to day RNR
> Cheers


Hello. DOES THE DIBP ALWAYS CALL YOUR REFERENCES?

Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kgplearns said:


> Hello. DOES THE DIBP ALWAYS CALL YOUR REFERENCES?
> 
> Thank you!


One can never be sure whom they will call or if at all.

They may call the hr or manager or the person signing the SD or reference letter 
Or no one

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

arky2018 said:


> yeah.I understand reference letter is to certify that i worked for XXX organization with start and end date stating my roles and responsibilities during that period. My ex- manager will certify that letter or some one with similar designation will certify in case manager have left XXX organization.
> 
> My only question is in reference letter should i specify the last designation ? or both ?
> 
> Thanks,


See here for the employment reference letter requirements by DHA - do note it has to be written on the official letterhead of the employer providing the reference:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx

Put simply, you should ideally mention all your designations, or as DHA puts it "position(s)".


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

My 7 year old daughter has medical examination appointment at Fortis Bangalore tomorrow.
My question is that , she had cough and fever last week. She still has little coughing. 

Will it have impact on medical examination? 
If she has little coughing should we still proceed with medical examinations or postpone it for one week or so?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> My 7 year old daughter has medical examination appointment at Fortis Bangalore tomorrow.
> My question is that , she had cough and fever last week. She still has little coughing.
> 
> Will it have impact on medical examination?
> If she has little coughing should we still proceed with medical examinations or postpone it for one week or so?


Better to ask the doctor at Fortis

But if I were in your place, I would postpone it..why take a risk

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello NB, 

For date of birth proof, I have passport , 10th and 12th mark sheet. 

Do I still need to get the birth certificate?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> For date of birth proof, I have passport , 10th and 12th mark sheet.
> 
> ...


In the long run birth certificate will help you a lot

Try your level best to get it

If you can’t, then maybe you will scrape through with 10/12 marksheets 

Cheers


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Just a small query, within how many days after lodging we need to submit all the doc including pcc and medicals??? 

261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In the long run birth certificate will help you a lot
> 
> Try your level best to get it
> 
> ...




Got it. Let me try to get it. 

For my wife, we have the birth certificate but it does not have her name on that. Will that be suffice or we need to get one with her name on it. 

In old times, parents don’t have the names handy during birth due to which no name is there and a simple cross has been mentioned there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Got it. Let me try to get it.
> 
> For my wife, we have the birth certificate but it does not have her name on that. Will that be suffice or we need to get one with her name on it.
> 
> ...




Yup! That’s how most birth certificates in India are! That should be alright as long as both parents names are mentioned on it 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

vineetanandjha said:


> My 7 year old daughter has medical examination appointment at Fortis Bangalore tomorrow.
> My question is that , she had cough and fever last week. She still has little coughing.
> 
> Will it have impact on medical examination?
> If she has little coughing should we still proceed with medical examinations or postpone it for one week or so?


Hey, even i had cough and checked last week with doc she asked me to wait till i get better and then come for medical. I went yesterday to bannerghatta fortis as i was feeling better now.

Honestly speaking, felt like medical at Fortis is just a formality and money minting trick. Consulting doc is so arrogant and careless or may be stressed and chasing target to finish certain number of patients a day, not sure. I was in and out with consulting doc in just a minute, no joke. This hospital and doc have become so insensitive.

Anyway wait for the cough to go down as they take chest xray and phlem presence in chest may cause trouble. 

261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

behappy99 said:


> Hey, even i had cough and checked last week with doc she asked me to wait till i get better and then come for medical. I went yesterday to bannerghatta fortis as i was feeling better now.
> 
> Honestly speaking, felt like medical at Fortis is just a formality and money minting trick. Consulting doc is so arrogant and careless or may be stressed and chasing target to finish certain number of patients a day, not sure. I was in and out with consulting doc in just a minute, no joke. This hospital and doc have become so insensitive.
> 
> ...




Why are you guys going to Fortis? It’s overcrowded and overpriced. Elbit is a third of the cost and very streamlined and professional staff! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Got it. Let me try to get it.
> 
> For my wife, we have the birth certificate but it does not have her name on that. Will that be suffice or we need to get one with her name on it.
> 
> ...


Birth certificate without name will not do
Get it corrected to have her name and both parents name on it 

Make sure that all 3 spelling is correct to the last dot 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yup! That’s how most birth certificates in India are! That should be alright as long as both parents names are mentioned on it
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


I don’t agree
DHA is not bothered with Indian practices 
My first certificate also did not have a name but after 3 months it was replaced with one that had my name

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

behappy99 said:


> Just a small query, within how many days after lodging we need to submit all the doc including pcc and medicals???
> 
> 261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


If you have not done the medicals before submitting the application, then you should wait for the CO to generate the hap I’d and then only get the tests done

PCC can be uploaded as soon as you get it

All other documents, most members don’t delay beyond 2-3 weeks but there is no specific deadline
If the CO takes up your case, he will ask you for missing documents which may delay your processing 

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. 60 days to submit the application and pay the visa fees from the date of invite
> 
> 2. Earlier you did not have to upload any document when submitting the application.
> You could upload them at your own sweet free will
> ...


Hi newbienz,

What are the basic documents that have to be uploaded before paying the visa fees ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> What are the basic documents that have to be uploaded before paying the visa fees ?


I applied last tear when this rule was not there

But I presume basic would be your birth certificate passport, education, skills, employment etc.
For wife marriage certificate along with others

Try to upload as many as you can, is what I would go for

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I applied last tear when this rule was not there
> 
> But I presume basic would be your birth certificate passport, education, skills, employment etc.
> For wife marriage certificate along with others
> ...


Thank you newbienz. Really appreciate your quick response.


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> Why are you guys going to Fortis? It’s overcrowded and overpriced. Elbit is a third of the cost and very streamlined and professional staff!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Because its recognised by Australia and reputed and more because its right next door my house


261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

behappy99 said:


> Because its recognised by Australia and reputed and more because its right next door my house
> 
> 
> 261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW




Next to the house I can’t argue with. What’s the cost in fortis? 
Also, fortis and elbit are both reputed and recognised by Australia 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## arky2018 (Jul 15, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> See here for the employment reference letter requirements by DHA - do note it has to be written on the official letterhead of the employer providing the reference:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx
> 
> Put simply, you should ideally mention all your designations, or as DHA puts it "position(s)".


Thank you. Really appreciate your response.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi NB, 

Can this be a possible scenario: 

We get the invite. And get the pregnant wife medical done after first trimester including x Ray. 

Get the PR without adding new baby in the PR application and get the PR before the new baby born. 

Then apply the PR separately for the baby. 

Gist is 

1) can we get the x Ray done in second trimester?? 
2) if response for first question is yes, can we get the PR before new baby born? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can this be a possible scenario:
> 
> ...


I doubt the Doctor would do an x Ray in 2nd trimester 

If he is ready to do and you are also comfortable then you can go ahead

Whether you will get the grant before baby is born, no one can tell

Cheers


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can this be a possible scenario:
> 
> ...


As far as your question
1. Xray can be done is applicant is pregnant but inform the doctor in advance.
But you may or may not get you grant before delivery as i dont know your timelines.
And i dont see any advantage in doing that way. 
There will be very slim chance that you can travel with pregnant wife to Australia for delivery by the time you get PR.
After delivery applying child Visa 101 for New Born is lengthy time-taking & costly Process.

I would suggest to fill Submit form 1022 and ask CO to hold your wife's medical till baby is born, 
After delivery get a passport made for your new baby & then ask CO to include new born in the same application. 
This way you will get below benefits.
- New born will be included in the same application
- No need to file separate visa Application for new born
- No extra cost for adding new Born so you save AUD 2200 (Aprox as compared to visa 101 fees)


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, 

Need a small suggestion. 

I have my birth certificate but it is in Hindi and it also does not mention my name. It mentions "boy". The name of both my parents is there. 

Is there any alternative to birth certificate that i can provide ? 

Can this lead to any big issue ?


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

vineetanandjha said:


> As far as your question
> 1. Xray can be done is applicant is pregnant but inform the doctor in advance.
> But you may or may not get you grant before delivery as i dont know your timelines.
> And i dont see any advantage in doing that way.
> ...




Thank you much for the response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I doubt the Doctor would do an x Ray in 2nd trimester
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks NB for your valuable feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

behappy99 said:


> Hey, even i had cough and checked last week with doc she asked me to wait till i get better and then come for medical. I went yesterday to bannerghatta fortis as i was feeling better now.
> 
> Honestly speaking, felt like medical at Fortis is just a formality and money minting trick. Consulting doc is so arrogant and careless or may be stressed and chasing target to finish certain number of patients a day, not sure. I was in and out with consulting doc in just a minute, no joke. This hospital and doc have become so insensitive.
> 
> ...


I went for medicals last week and X-Ray is only for 12 years+, but TB test was done on kid where they inject some medicine in kids arm and test after 48 hours.
Doctor did not care and just asked, if you are under any medication or any previous problem.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I went for medicals last week and X-Ray is only for 12 years+, but TB test was done on kid where they inject some medicine in kids arm and test after 48 hours.
> 
> Doctor did not care and just asked, if you are under any medication or any previous problem.




I’m assuming this was at fortis! 

I’m not sure why they’d do that for testing TB! In my experience, we never had anything of that sort 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I went for medicals last week and X-Ray is only for 12 years+, but TB test was done on kid where they inject some medicine in kids arm and test after 48 hours.
> Doctor did not care and just asked, if you are under any medication or any previous problem.


Hi,
Did you visit to Fortis, Bangalore. Did they give you option to go with IGRA (culture test completed in single visit), or you must go with TST (which needs 2 visis) for kids?


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> As far as your question
> 1. Xray can be done is applicant is pregnant but inform the doctor in advance.
> But you may or may not get you grant before delivery as i dont know your timelines.
> And i dont see any advantage in doing that way.
> ...


Check me if I am wrong...if a child is born in Australia, would it not be an Australian Citizen by birth?? I guess the child would be.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Check me if I am wrong...if a child is born in Australia, would it not be an Australian Citizen by birth?? I guess the child would be.


Not necessarily 
Only if at least one of the parents is a PR holder or citizen , would the child be a Australian Citizen

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Please help


qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Need a small suggestion.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please for heavens sake don’t jump to conclusions based on what I have written for other members
> His was a very unique case
> 
> I gave full set of evidence for the period deducted by ACS also when I applied
> ...


Got it

Many thanks


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

vineetanandjha said:


> anubhavsharma18 said:
> 
> 
> > I went for medicals last week and X-Ray is only for 12 years+, but TB test was done on kid where they inject some medicine in kids arm and test after 48 hours.
> ...


I visited Max in delhi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Need a small suggestion.
> 
> ...


The Hindi is not an issue
You an get it translated 
But the boy has to be replaced with your name

Any chance of that being done ?

If you just cannot do it and then you can give your class X or class XII marksheets 

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

No it wont be possible to get that "boy" changed right now :-( 

10th and 12th marksheet will work ?


newbienz said:


> The Hindi is not an issue
> You an get it translated
> But the boy has to be replaced with your name
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> No it wont be possible to get that "boy" changed right now :-(
> 
> 10th and 12th marksheet will work ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


That’s what i said

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That’s what i said
> 
> Cheers


Okay thanks newbienz again for the help. 

Just wanted to know , Can this be such a big issue to put my application on hold or something ? 

If i provide everything else except the birth certificate .

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Okay thanks newbienz again for the help.
> 
> Just wanted to know , Can this be such a big issue to put my application on hold or something ?
> 
> ...


Most likely NOT

But you never know in Immigration until you have the grant

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Okay but in the worst case i can get it translated, my both parents name is there on that certificate which matches with the passport name of both my parents. 

Don't know if it will help. 

In the worst case what shall i do ? 

I was reading somewhere that a letter from embassy will also work ? 

Just want to be prepared for the worst case scenario.


newbienz said:


> Most likely NOT
> 
> But you never know in Immigration until you have the grant
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Okay but in the worst case i can get it translated, my both parents name is there on that certificate which matches with the passport name of both my parents.
> 
> Don't know if it will help.
> 
> ...


You can get it translated in a a few hours

But wait for the CO to contact you

Don’t be so nervous and hyper

Quite a few members have got away with the class X and XII marksheets and I see no reason why you will be made an exception 

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, I am about to submit my 189 visa application. Today is my wife's last day at work with her current employer. she will be joining her new employer after a week on 10 SEP. Could you please suggest how to handle this scenario in visa application while entering spouse employment details?


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi friends, I move to perth last week.
I am done with medicare card but when I went to centrelink enrolment , they refuse and said that you need to wait for 104 weeks to get the benefits.
I was not aware of it.
Is it really applicable to all the newly migrants ?


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature.. 

Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone.. 

Cheers!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, I am about to submit my 189 visa application. Today is my wife's last day at work with her current employer. she will be joining her new employer after a week on 10 SEP. Could you please suggest how to handle this scenario in visa application while entering spouse employment details?


Have you claimed spouse points ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi friends, I move to perth last week.
> I am done with medicare card but when I went to centrelink enrolment , they refuse and said that you need to wait for 104 weeks to get the benefits.
> I was not aware of it.
> Is it really applicable to all the newly migrants ?


That’s correct

There is a 2 year waiting period

Cheers


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> *Claiming points for Experience*
> 
> ...


It seems like I can only claim experience for some of my part-time work. It is not easy to retrieve all of the letters. I have to be honest that I only worked for 20 hours a week for some of these roles.

But for many recent contracts, I was able to retrieve all of my letters.
My experience in Australia requires a statutory declaration. 

Is there any issue the contact person is one and the same for 3 companies because I have, in fact, worked for such person in different companies?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature..
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone..
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kgplearns said:


> It seems like I can only claim experience for some of my part-time work. It is not easy to retrieve all of the letters. I have to be honest that I only worked for 20 hours a week for some of these roles.
> 
> But for many recent contracts, I was able to retrieve all of my letters.
> My experience in Australia requires a statutory declaration.
> ...


The CO will be justified if he is suspicious 
But if it’s the gospel truth, then you need not be worried
If possible try to get from different people, else go with one

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> smart_friend said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB, I am about to submit my 189 visa application. Today is my wife's last day at work with her current employer. she will be joining her new employer after a week on 10 SEP. Could you please suggest how to handle this scenario in visa application while entering spouse employment details?
> ...


Hi NB, 

No I have not claimed spouse points.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> One can never be sure whom they will call or if at all.
> 
> They may call the hr or manager or the person signing the SD or reference letter
> Or no one
> ...


There's only person to call. 
Since I could not easily get the statutory declarations of my colleague in other companies, it makes more sense to only state my part-time work experience.

Hope it works out.


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi,

I have a query on ACS submission.

I have completed Microsoft MCSD certification last week. Is there any harm in uploading the details of it for Assessment.
I am B.Tech (ECE) holder, graduated on June,2013 with 4.8yrs experienced.
Please advise.
How will ACS calculate Qualification completed date if I submit this Certification details?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on ACS submission.
> 
> ...


I have the same question. But I have a Bachelors Degree in Business Administration, and a Master of Science in Computer Science which I will complete in 2 years.

People told me my only option is RPL because I gained experience before getting an M.S in CS.


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> Next to the house I can’t argue with. What’s the cost in fortis?
> Also, fortis and elbit are both reputed and recognised by Australia
> 
> 
> ...


It costed 4.5k, if already not registered extra 150/-

261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature..
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone..
> 
> Cheers!!


congrats and good luck


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> No I have not claimed spouse points.


Better to delay the application by a day and show that she is not working

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nithishanf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on ACS submission.
> 
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> smart_friend said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thank you. How do I update the visa application once she joins her new company on 10 sep? Is it using the "update us" option in immiaccount?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Thank you. How do I update the visa application once she joins her new company on 10 sep? Is it using the "update us" option in immiaccount?


YES

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi NB, 

My fathers name in all the documents is “Arun Kumar”. 

But in PAN card it’s “Arun Kumar Verma”. 

Since it’s a name change, I believe I need to get an affidavit that “Arun Kumar” and “Arun Kumar Verma” are same name. Correct?? 

1) If yes, then is there any specific format or verbiage for this. 

2) Also on which stamp paper is it required from India. I mean on 50 rupees or 100 rupees?? 

3) Also just notary will work or we need to get it through court. 

Kindly suggest!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My fathers name in all the documents is “Arun Kumar”.
> 
> ...


Just get any notary to prepare the affidavit 
The notary will decide the value
Court swearing not required

In form 80 and elsewhere, whenever asked if your father was known by any other name, just give the other name

Cheers


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi NB,

1) For 190 visa, under identity documents, it says you need to provide Birth certificate/frc etc. Is it ok if I just upload the Birth Certificate? For the FRC, the applicant name is my mother, but it shows all our family relationships. However since on the website it says only 1 document, BC is more than enough ?

2) Under National Identity documents in Form 80, I have Birth Certificate, NIC and social security card. Do you know where is the best option to upload the social security card in immi account.

3) I was once refused canadian tourist visa and later got granted. I am mentioning that in form 80. Do you know whether I can upload those documents showing the previous visa rejection and later visa approval. 

4) Is it true that I do not need to submit any documents such as tax documents. employment letters etc if no points are being claimed for employment. I plan to write all my casual and part time jobs in eoi and form 80/1221 but none of them are related to my occupation.

5) Can we update our address online on immi account ?

6) Is it essential to fill in a personal contact information. I have a friend but if for some reason, he or she does not want me to give his information, could I Just say no to the personal contact info on Form 80/1221?

7) I already have a positive skills assessment from Chartered Accountant Australia and NZ for the occupation Accountant saying that my overseas qualification from USA is equivalent to an Australian Bachelor and i have all the required competency areas with required english test ( all 8 in pte). Since I am also doing an Australian masters degree in professional accounting specialization , do I have to do another skill assessment for my master qualification. Do not want to spend another $660 ( IPA fast track) and waste precious time. 

8) For regional points, Completion letter, academic transcripts, bank statements and lease documents are more than enough to claim points ?


Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi NB. Hope you are doing good. I have a question. A person is interested to apply for 189 PR . At the same time that person's employer is also planning to apply for an Australian work Visa. Would the two conflict? Would one affect the other? Or are the two independent? Please share your thoughts on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi NB. Hope you are doing good. I have a question. A person is interested to apply for 189 PR . At the same time that person's employer is also planning to apply for an Australian work Visa. Would the two conflict? Would one affect the other? Or are the two independent? Please share your thoughts on this.


You can apply both simultaneously 
The only problem is that which ever is issued later, overwrite the previous visa

So by chance you get pr first and then the temporary work visa, then pr will stands cancelled 

Also make sure that both visa are in same Anzsco code, to avoid suspicion 

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks NB!


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1) For 190 visa, under identity documents, it says you need to provide Birth certificate/frc etc. Is it ok if I just upload the Birth Certificate? For the FRC, the applicant name is my mother, but it shows all our family relationships. However since on the website it says only 1 document, BC is more than enough ?
> 
> ...


Hello NB, could you please answer this?


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> That’s correct
> 
> There is a 2 year waiting period
> 
> Cheers


Hi, Thanks for reply. 
1. This 2 year start from date of entry or from date of visa grant ?
2. Also I open my GOV account today and link my medicare with GOV account. What else I can link with GOV account ?
3. Will any other benefit I will get other than medicare at the moment ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi, Thanks for reply.
> 1. This 2 year start from date of entry or from date of visa grant ?
> 2. Also I open my GOV account today and link my medicare with GOV account. What else I can link with GOV account ?
> 3. Will any other benefit I will get other than medicare at the moment ?


1. I would presume from the date you entered
2. No idea
3. No idea

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi NB, 

Can I get a new SD for visa application from the same person who give during ACS assessment ?

Reason for new SD is to add the phone number and email address of the person who is signing the SD and my current salary. 

These 2 things are missing in the SD used for ACS assessment. 

In nutshell, Will getting a new SD from the same person with all other details as same will be fine or I should the one which I used for ACS assessment ?

Kindly suggest !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can I get a new SD for visa application from the same person who give during ACS assessment ?
> 
> ...


I used the same SD which I had used for ACS
You can add a sheet of paper to the SD and give the changed details 

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I used the same SD which I had used for ACS
> 
> You can add a sheet of paper to the SD and give the changed details
> 
> ...




Only thing which I feel critical is manager email id and phone number who signed it. 

So can I just use the same SD and add one more page which will have my manager details. This page is a simple word document which will just have the manager details? 

Or it is advisable to have the email and phone number of the person signing SD on the SD only ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Only thing which I feel critical is manager email id and phone number who signed it.
> 
> So can I just use the same SD and add one more page which will have my manager details. This page is a simple word document which will just have the manager details?
> 
> ...


You can have the email and phone number of the person signing SD in the SD only.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Only thing which I feel critical is manager email id and phone number who signed it.
> 
> So can I just use the same SD and add one more page which will have my manager details. This page is a simple word document which will just have the manager details?
> 
> ...


The chances of your company HR or manager being contacted through the official phones route is much higher then through the number given in the SD

I have told you what I would do, and now you can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. I would presume from the date you entered
> 2. No idea
> 3. No idea
> 
> Cheers


Thanks My friend, Do U know any watsapp group of new migrants where they share information and experience ?


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB,

Can you please guide if ACS assessment is renewable after expiry for (AUD 100) or we have to reassess all together?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks My friend, Do U know any watsapp group of new migrants where they share information and experience ?


Sorry

I don’t

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please guide if ACS assessment is renewable after expiry for (AUD 100) or we have to reassess all together?


Full fees of 500 AUD has to be paid
It’s for all practical purposes a fresh assessment with all documents to be submitted again

Cheers


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*Birth Cert*



newbienz said:


> Birth certificate without name will not do
> Get it corrected to have her name and both parents name on it
> 
> Make sure that all 3 spelling is correct to the last dot
> ...


Hi NB,
If the parents' name is incorrect, we can get an affidavit done right?


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*Medicals*



raman.verna86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can this be a possible scenario:
> 
> ...


We consulted our doctor and she did not recommend getting an X-Ray done.
So we have to wait till the delivery.

NB: We need to provide a letter from the doctor to the CO when the CO asks for the wife's medicals right?

Also Can i get my medicals and my daughter's medicals upfront and upload it during the visa lodge process?
Any harm there?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi NB,
> If the parents' name is incorrect, we can get an affidavit done right?


It depends on the document and the extent of the error

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> We consulted our doctor and she did not recommend getting an X-Ray done.
> So we have to wait till the delivery.
> 
> NB: We need to provide a letter from the doctor to the CO when the CO asks for the wife's medicals right?
> ...


You will need a letter from the doctor confirming the pregnancy 
If you can get it from the DHA clinic it will be better

You can get yours and daughters medical done, but they are likely to expire and you may be asked to do again

So no advantage but a possible disadvantage only 

Cheers


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello newbienz

I have submitted the application. But see three minor issues.
1. I uploaded 35 mm by 45 mm, very high quality, but not scanned. Also did not upload "Name at the back". 

2. Documents for dependent also says "a completed Form 47a - Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over". Do I need to upload this one, its only me and my wife and both have submitted form 80.

3. Will I need to upload Form 1221 also?

I can upload over 40 more documents to 120 document limit. 

I am aiming for direct grant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Hello newbienz
> 
> I have submitted the application. But see three minor issues.
> 1. I uploaded 35 mm by 45 mm, very high quality, but not scanned. Also did not upload "Name at the back".
> ...


1. I don’t know what you are talking about

2. I did not upload any such form

3. I uploaded form 1221 also 

Cheers


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. I don’t know what you are talking about
> 
> 2. I did not upload any such form
> 
> ...



Thanks for your quick response.

About photo recommendation, at bottom of this page. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx

About form 47a : https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/documents-for-dependents-18-or-older.aspx 
Referred from https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-/Skilled-Independent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> About photo recommendation, at bottom of this page. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx
> 
> ...


Are you applying for citizenship?

Australia has more then 100 visas at present so are you going to submit each and every form and document required in all of them ?

Cheers


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Are you applying for citizenship?
> 
> Australia has more then 100 visas at present so are you going to submit each and every form and document required in all of them ?
> 
> Cheers


 good one.

Form 1221 and done.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

What a useless piece of thread this is .


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> What a useless piece of thread this is .


You mean "USEFUL".


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > What a useless piece of thread this is .
> ...


Useless where the Nb guy does not even bother to answer questions. Rude


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear NB,

I received a CO contact to provide medical for my Wife as I did not uploaded it because of her pregnancy.

In this situation I have some queries.

1. What would be the better approach to inform DHA about wife’s pregnancy ?

2. We are currently residing in KSA, and my wife will be travelling back to India for the delivery. Do I need to update the change in residential address for her.

3. Since CO did not asked anything for me, shall I believe that they are ok with the provided documents related to my experience, education, age etc. 

I really appreciate your feedback.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Useless where the Nb guy does not even bother to answer questions. Rude




Dude!! 

Please mind your words and respect him. With due respect, he is not liable to answer your queries as per your convenience. 

As far as I have seen, he reply to all the queries ASAP. Also if you are so keen to get your answers, please go ahead to consult a agent and spend some money. 

Just see the number of replies on this page to get an idea of his dedication to help others till now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

This is precisely why I have added some members to my ignore list 
The member in question was such

I just don’t even see their posts , leave alone reply

So be rest assured, if I have not replied to your queries even after a reminder, you are on my ignore list

Try to be courteous in future so that more members don’t also add you to their ignore list

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

This guy might be new to forums. The amount of "free" and "selfless" advice that NB provides is something that you can't thank him enough. If you want your queries answered ASAP then shell out some money and pay a mara agent.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I received a CO contact to provide medical for my Wife as I did not uploaded it because of her pregnancy.
> 
> ...


1. Get a doctors certificate confirming the pregnancy and advising that x rays should not be done 
If you get it from a DHA clinic it will be better

2. File a form 1022 and inform the new address

3. Medicals are the first thing that the CO would look at I presume.
One can never be sure at what stage you are

Cheers


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Get a doctors certificate confirming the pregnancy and advising that x rays should not be done
> 
> If you get it from a DHA clinic it will be better
> 
> ...




Dear Sir, thanks for the reply.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi NB and other experts,

First of all thanks for all the guidance for us less knowledgeable folks.

Had a query about a friend who is pretty sure to get the invite in the next round for 2613 75 Points DOE 27th June. So, he has started preparing all the documents.
1 point of concern is that on his passport the address is different (where he resided previously), but all other documents like Aadhaar, etc have the current address.
Is it necessary to get the address changed on the passport and if not then any additional docs would be required to prove the change of address??
Just concerned as the Passport Number is mentioned on the EOI - if we get the passport address changed would a new passport be issued , with a new number?? then how does it affect the passport in the EOI??
Please help to clear the confusion


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hi NB and other experts,
> 
> First of all thanks for all the guidance for us less knowledgeable folks.
> 
> ...


Address is immaterial 

I have 10 addresses in my documents 

It’s the spellings which are important in all documents 

Make sure that his name, and his parents name wife children are same down to the last dot in all documents 
No chalta hai attitude if he wants a fast grant

He just has to give all the addresses in Form 80

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Address is immaterial
> 
> I have 10 addresses in my documents
> 
> ...


Thanks again 

Will let him know about the name check and the Form 80.
You are the best!!:clap2:


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi NB

My father's name on my DOB certificate is S.K.S, whereas my other docs has S.S.

Will it be ok if I share his death certificate and affidavit from my mother's side stating all name belong to my father, will be sharing DOB certificate as age proof.

Kindly suggest.

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Hi NB
> 
> My father's name on my DOB certificate is S.K.S, whereas my other docs has S.S.
> 
> ...


Should not be an issue as only the middle name is missing

Get an affidavit made and keep with you

Remember to write in all forms and applications whenever asked if he was known by any other name , give both versions

Cheers 


Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Should not be an issue as only the middle name is missing
> 
> Get an affidavit made and keep with you
> 
> ...


Thanks NB, I have already made an affidavit as I was asked to clear discrepancy in my Father's name during my SA invite. I hope you must recall my case.

That's why thinking of uploading affidavit straight along with application.

What is better, waiting for CO or uploading in beginning?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks NB, I have already made an affidavit as I was asked to clear discrepancy in my Father's name during my SA invite. I hope you must recall my case.
> 
> That's why thinking of uploading affidavit straight along with application.
> 
> What is better, waiting for CO or uploading in beginning?


You can upload with the application also

No harm

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Quick question out of curiosity.. received the letter in email stating Visa Grant, now:
1. Any further steps to be completed apart from travelling?
2. Other than VEVO, is there any other way to validate the visa details.. i mean is it required?
3. While entering OZ, do i just need to show this letter?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Quick question out of curiosity.. received the letter in email stating Visa Grant, now:
> 1. Any further steps to be completed apart from travelling?
> 2. Other than VEVO, is there any other way to validate the visa details.. i mean is it required?
> 3. While entering OZ, do i just need to show this letter?


1. NO
2. NO. Just check the spellings and passport numbers carefully 
3. Maybe not even this letter, but better to keep it handy 

Cheers


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello newbienz,

I have cleared the initial rounds of a Sydney based Software Company, their HR is saying, that your Visa 189 processing is not relevant to them, many people accept the offer while processing 189. They will provide for TSSV 482 MLTSSL Four Years.

Is this not risky, in case 189 comes before 482 making 189 irreverent. How bad is 489 in comparison to 189, if aim is to get citizenship in 4-5 years. Will my spouse have work permit as in 189?

Company is top-notch.

Should I pass or take the risk.


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Bro,

Need some advice for documents submission for 189

1. I don't have all salary slips from previous company, same applies to my partner. We have last 6-9 months payslips. We have bank statement, offer letter, joining letter, last 2 year form 16, service letter, last hike letter and reliving letter. will this be enough? we both worked for MNC's.

2. My partner submitted SD to ACS for current company, now she has official R&R. So do we submit SD or R&R.

3. I don't have R&R from my previous companies as both HR's refused to provide specific R&R. I do have general experience letter. For ACS, I submitted SD's last year in September. Same I can use now or need to modify.

Any advice highly appreciated.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

qazx said:


> Okay but in the worst case i can get it translated, my both parents name is there on that certificate which matches with the passport name of both my parents.
> 
> Don't know if it will help.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat as you, 
I have the letter from the embassy in washington.
I am trying to get a copy of my birth certificate and marksheets from india.
You can ask for some extra time.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi NB, 

This is my wife case who is main applicant.

I have submitted SD during my ACS assessment last year. So ACS SD end date is Aug 2017. 

I am hoping to get the invite in September round. 

I cannot get RNR on company letterhead. So can I get a new SD from a different person (supervisor only) to add this last one year as well. 

Assume that I will create the new SD with all the same RNR as I am working in same location role and company. 

Only change would be new year and another person signing it. 

Will this be fine. 

Kindly suggest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Hello newbienz,
> 
> I have cleared the initial rounds of a Sydney based Software Company, their HR is saying, that your Visa 189 processing is not relevant to them, many people accept the offer while processing 189. They will provide for TSSV 482 MLTSSL Four Years.
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would take the risk
It’s negligible 

The 482 should be processed in a couple of months

There is only a negligible chance that your 189 can be issued before that

Also if you keep a tab on your 189 dashboard, then you should be good

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogeesh said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Need some advice for documents submission for 189
> 
> ...


1. All companies can generate the pay slips again 
It’s just a question of will
Try once again 
You will need at least some payslips scattered throughout the period

2. You can give the reference letter
I presume that the RnR in both is identical 

3. Nothing to modify

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> This is my wife case who is main applicant.
> 
> ...


“ I “ is partner you or she the main applicant 

Please don’t make it difficult to understand 

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> “ I “ is partner you or she the main applicant
> 
> Please don’t make it difficult to understand
> 
> Cheers




She wrote this. So I is partner in this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> This is my wife case who is main applicant.
> 
> ...


As a partner only for claiming points, this should be good enough 

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As a partner only for claiming points, this should be good enough
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




My apology. She is the main applicant who wrote all this. 

So that case belong to the main applicant. 

I am really sorry for messing up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> My apology. She is the main applicant who wrote all this.
> 
> So that case belong to the main applicant.
> 
> ...


As long as the RnR is verbatim, it should be good enough for the main applicant as well

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As long as the RnR is verbatim, it should be good enough for the main applicant as well
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks a lot. Yes verbatim would be same. 

Only difference would be this last year added and a new person would be signing that. Although adding one last year will not earn us any extra points. 

We should be good . Right ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks a lot. Yes verbatim would be same.
> 
> Only difference would be this last year added and a new person would be signing that. Although adding one last year will not earn us any extra points.
> 
> ...


Then why in the world are you claiming points from experience beyond the ACS assessment?
Just close the previous entry with the ACS assessment date which was obviously marked as relevant 

Then start a new entry from the next day and mark that as NON relevant 

All these issues are resolved to a great extent 

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I think if you write back to him on your plans to get the birth certificate, I am sure he will give you the extension
> 
> Give him a plan that actually works and is credible
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz,
I am working on getting my birth certificate from India, It is however taking some time.
CO has given me 28 days to provide the birth certificate (the contact was one 17 august so i have till sept 14). 

Should i email the CO and ask for an extension now, or should i wait till next week.

Thanks as always.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I am working on getting my birth certificate from India, It is however taking some time.
> CO has given me 28 days to provide the birth certificate (the contact was one 17 august so i have till sept 14).
> 
> ...


If you think that there is a chance that you can get the certificate by the due date then wait

Else ask for extension giving the evidence that you have applied for the same and are regularly chasing up the same

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Then why in the world are you claiming points from experience beyond the ACS assessment?
> 
> Just close the previous entry with the ACS assessment date which was obviously marked as relevant
> 
> ...




I know. Only reason is her ACS SD do not have manager email I’d and phone number on it. So, no way for CO to contact. 

Also the new person that would sign the new SD is more reliable and will be able to convince CO better if get a call. 

What do you suggest ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> I know. Only reason is her ACS SD do not have manager email I’d and phone number on it. So, no way for CO to contact.
> 
> Also the new person that would sign the new SD is more reliable and will be able to convince CO better if get a call.
> 
> ...


My questions and your replies have no connections

I am sure that other members would help you out

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> My questions and your replies have no connections
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sir, 

Only reason to get a new SD is to have email I’d and phone number of the person signing it printed. 


Also I would get a reason to get it signed from a more reliable person who will be able to convince CO, if get called. 

Justification for the new SD would be to add new experience which will inadvertently solve my above concerns. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Sir,
> 
> Only reason to get a new SD is to have email I’d and phone number of the person signing it printed.
> 
> ...


What I have understood is that you want to ride several boats at the same time

You keep posting all over the forum and keep getting weird ideas

As I said, I am sure other members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> redtar1979 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz,
> ...


Hi Newbienz, 

This is scaring me now. I have the birth certificate but without name as i already told you. It has my parents name though. 

In case co asks me what should i do it it's not possible to get one with my name on it right now ?


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks a lot for your reply.

1. Ok I will try again but highly doubtful as they replied me saying salary slips should be downloaded when u were part of the company, we can only provide last 6 month now.

2. Yes R&R in both almost same. One line extra. Shall I go ahead and upload both, I mean SD used in ACS and R&R on company letterhead?

3. Ok then we will use the same SD which we used for ACS in September last year.

One more qstn: main applicant from us doesn't have birth certificate with name. Partner has birth certificate. Do we need to arrange one or passport and adhaar of main applicant will suffice.


newbienz said:


> 1. All companies can generate the pay slips again
> It’s just a question of will
> Try once again
> You will need at least some payslips scattered throughout the period
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

In my case Birth certificate without name worked with Aadhar, passport, 10th certificate, PAN card. However, with time in hand, nothing is stopping you to go ahead and apply for name addition in the birth certificate.
At least, that can come handy when asked for and save precious time.



yogeesh said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> 1. Ok I will try again but highly doubtful as they replied me saying salary slips should be downloaded when u were part of the company, we can only provide last 6 month now.
> 
> ...


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Oneshift said:


> In my case Birth certificate without name worked with Aadhar, passport, 10th certificate, PAN card. However, with time in hand, nothing is stopping you to go ahead and apply for name addition in the birth certificate.
> At least, that can come handy when asked for and save precious time.


First of all congrats for grant.

I agree with you, but problem is that, DOB on birth certificate without name and DOB on other documents( Passport, 10th, 12th ..etc) not matching. So if we proceed without birth certificate, will it be problem?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

U mean to say that the DOB on the birth certificate is different than the date of birth in other documents ? 

Why is there a descrepency ?


yogeesh said:


> First of all congrats for grant.
> 
> I agree with you, but problem is that, DOB on birth certificate without name and DOB on other documents( Passport, 10th, 12th ..etc) not matching. So if we proceed without birth certificate, will it be problem?


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

qazx said:


> U mean to say that the DOB on the birth certificate is different than the date of birth in other documents ?
> 
> Why is there a descrepency ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yes its is. The reason is at time of school admission the different DOB had been used. Which carry forward to all other documents included passport.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

No idea. Seniors, please help.



yogeesh said:


> First of all congrats for grant.
> 
> I agree with you, but problem is that, DOB on birth certificate without name and DOB on other documents( Passport, 10th, 12th ..etc) not matching. So if we proceed without birth certificate, will it be problem?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Well in this case you can definitely not give the birth certificate. 

Or may be you can give and explain everything. 

Word be interesting to get Newbienz opinion on this


yogeesh said:


> Yes its is. The reason is at time of school admission the different DOB had been used. Which carry forward to all other documents included passport.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Well in this case you can definitely not give the birth certificate.
> 
> Or may be you can give and explain everything.
> 
> ...


I cannot answer Yogeesh for obvious reasons

Cheers


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I cannot answer Yogeesh for obvious reasons
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, ok one piece of suggestion, if I assume I don't have birth certificate. Can I proceed further for not?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogeesh said:


> Yeah, ok one piece of suggestion, if I assume I don't have birth certificate. Can I proceed further for not?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


An applicant can submit alternative evidence like clas x/XII marksheets in place of birth certificate 
This has been reported by many members successfully 


cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi newbienz, what do i suggest on the above now that CO are asking for birth certificates . I cant get my name on it but i can submit without name with my parents name on it. 

What do u suggest. 

I am hoping for a direct grant since i have all the documents in place.


qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> This is scaring me now. I have the birth certificate but without name as i already told you. It has my parents name though.
> 
> In case co asks me what should i do it it's not possible to get one with my name on it right now ?


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi newbienz, what do i suggest on the above now that CO are asking for birth certificates . I cant get my name on it but i can submit without name with my parents name on it.
> 
> What do u suggest.
> 
> ...


There is nothing you can do at the moment

Heavens will not fall if the CO does contact you for the same

You have to wait for the CO decision 

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There is nothing you can do at the moment
> 
> Heavens will not fall if the CO does contact you for the same
> 
> ...


Yea i agree, 

But was just wondering what if he gives me 28 days to get my name included in the birth certificate and i am not able to do so ?

Would that lead to rejection ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Yea i agree,
> 
> But was just wondering what if he gives me 28 days to get my name included in the birth certificate and i am not able to do so ?
> 
> Would that lead to rejection ?


Nope

You have to convince him that your name cannot be added and instead Class X or XII marksheet May be used

Cross the bridge when you come to it
Else you will just be a nervous wreck

Cheers


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

I did my medical test for 189 visa application yesterday. I was contacted by the panel clinic yesterday evening and they said my glucose level in blood/urine is high and asked me If I have/had diabetes. Until now I haven't was never diagnosed as dibetic so I said No. 
They asked me to submit samples again. After resubmit also it was same result.
They said they will be sending the report as is to Australian immigration. 
Doctor there told DHA may ask for any further test. Please answer as i faced this situation today.
I will for sure consult my doctor and start treatment BUT
My question is, will I have any issues in terms of visa grant? Has any body faced this situation previously?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> I did my medical test for 189 visa application yesterday. I was contacted by the panel clinic yesterday evening and they said my glucose level in blood/urine is high and asked me If I have/had diabetes. Until now I haven't was never diagnosed as dibetic so I said No.
> They asked me to submit samples again. After resubmit also it was same result.
> They said they will be sending the report as is to Australian immigration.
> Doctor there told DHA may ask for any further test. Please answer as i faced this situation today.
> ...


As far as I know, diabetes is not a reason for which visa can be refused
I am presuming border Line case

But you will have to wait for the DHA dashboard to give you the clearance or ask for further tests

There is nothing much you can do about it till then 

Cheers


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

vineetanandjha said:


> I did my medical test for 189 visa application yesterday. I was contacted by the panel clinic yesterday evening and they said my glucose level in blood/urine is high and asked me If I have/had diabetes. Until now I haven't was never diagnosed as dibetic so I said No.
> They asked me to submit samples again. After resubmit also it was same result.
> They said they will be sending the report as is to Australian immigration.
> Doctor there told DHA may ask for any further test. Please answer as i faced this situation today.
> ...


What was you numbers? are they too high? Sugar level and HB1AC?
Please read this thread it may help: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-diabetes-health-check-up-visa-rejection.html

If your numbers are not too high and you kidney and eyes are fine then it will not be a problem. 

My personal advice: Dont take any stress as you diagnosed diabetic, just relax and improve your life style. I am diabetic too but now its under control with diet and exercise.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

yogeesh said:


> What was you numbers? are they too high? Sugar level and HB1AC?
> Please read this thread it may help: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-diabetes-health-check-up-visa-rejection.html
> 
> If your numbers are not too high and you kidney and eyes are fine then it will not be a problem.
> ...


I will go for Blood test (after consulting another doctor) for Fasting, random HB1AC etc.
Currently as per HAP ID only Urine test was asked. and It was Glucose "++++" in the reports which will be send by fortis to Immigration department. Probably they will also ask for some more tests.


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*190 EOI how to submit*

I am a newbie here and have a very basic question. How can one apply for Victoria or NSW under 190? Do we need to submit explicitly at the state website or skillset EOI will do the job?

I have 65 points without the state sponsorship. What are the expected timelines for getting an invitation with these marks under 261313?


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

*IF PTEA, ensure that the results are directly sent to DIBP*

Do we have to send PTE scores from PTE website to DIBP?

Can we not attach the score report that we received from PTE? Isn't that sufficient?


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

vineetanandjha said:


> I will go for Blood test (after consulting another doctor) for Fasting, random HB1AC etc.
> Currently as per HAP ID only Urine test was asked. and It was Glucose "++++" in the reports which will be send by fortis to Immigration department. Probably they will also ask for some more tests.


Ok, good luck for your test. Hope ur number will appear alright.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

DHA/DIBP wants it sent directly from PTE website because PTE scorecards can easily be fabricated. But also upload your PTE report as well as the PTE confirmation email that that your score was sent to DIBP.



azam_qr said:


> *IF PTEA, ensure that the results are directly sent to DIBP*
> 
> Do we have to send PTE scores from PTE website to DIBP?
> 
> Can we not attach the score report that we received from PTE? Isn't that sufficient?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> I am a newbie here and have a very basic question. How can one apply for Victoria or NSW under 190? Do we need to submit explicitly at the state website or skillset EOI will do the job?
> 
> I have 65 points without the state sponsorship. What are the expected timelines for getting an invitation with these marks under 261313?


Go through this thread carefully 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

You have to apply through Skillselect only

Most members make 3 EOIs
1 each for the 2 states and one for 189

The chances of getting sponsorship with just 65 points is 1 in a 1000

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azam_qr said:


> *IF PTEA, ensure that the results are directly sent to DIBP*
> 
> Do we have to send PTE scores from PTE website to DIBP?
> 
> Can we not attach the score report that we received from PTE? Isn't that sufficient?


Nope

You have the send the scores through PTEA website

Cheers


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> You have the send the scores through PTEA website
> 
> Cheers


When are we supposed to send the results? Only once we get an invite or even when you log in an EoI?


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Go through this thread carefully
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick response. So what is the minimum score requirement that could have a fair chance to get a sponsorship? All of my experience is overseas.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Thanks for your quick response. So what is the minimum score requirement that could have a fair chance to get a sponsorship? All of my experience is overseas.


At least 70 points I presume

But points alone don’t take you over the finish line

Your speciality skills also need to be in demand in the state 

And above all, luck

Cheers


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey NBZ ,

Couple of quick questions buddy !

1) I do not have the original birth certificate with me for color scan and uploading , but i do have a B/W xerox copy which is notarized ! Is this good enough ?

2) I understand that the limit is 60 docs per person . Is it OK if i club files untill 5mb and upload multiple docs together ? My majority of docs is from my employment terms . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would take the risk
> It’s negligible
> 
> The 482 should be processed in a couple of months
> ...


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hey NBZ ,
> 
> Couple of quick questions buddy !
> 
> ...


1. Should be goood enough

2. I also merged the files. No issues
But merge similar documents like payslips in one, bank statement in one.
Don’t merge payslips with bank statements 

Cheers


----------



## Rohit09 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi NB/All,

While lodging the visa, what tax documents (Australian experience) do we have to upload?

Is it the notice of assessment?

thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohit09 said:


> Hi NB/All,
> 
> While lodging the visa, what tax documents (Australian experience) do we have to upload?
> 
> ...


I gave my PAYG statements and tax assessments

Cheers


----------



## Rohit09 (Aug 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I gave my PAYG statements and tax assessments
> 
> Cheers


thanks very much, had one more question. We usually get paid fortnightly, do I have to upload all the payslips? (Have quite a few)

And I get bank statement every 6 months, shall i upload all after my work began? (have only 2 in total)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohit09 said:


> thanks very much, had one more question. We usually get paid fortnightly, do I have to upload all the payslips? (Have quite a few)
> 
> And I get bank statement every 6 months, shall i upload all after my work began? (have only 2 in total)


I am paid monthly and yet I uploaded all

Ditto for bank statements
Just highlight the salary credits

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Couple of clarifications,
> 
> We had our Medicals done(for me, my wife and my kid) on 20/08/2018 and I could now see "Health clearance provided – no action required" for all three of us in the Health Assessment application. But when I check the health assessment under the submitted visa application, I could see the following under my name,
> ...


Hi NB,
Just wanted to update you that I got the above issue resolved. I had raised this issue with the ImmiAccount technical support team using this link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/...l-support-form

Today I got the following email from them,

Good Morning,

Thank you for your recent contact with the Department.

I can see that this issue has been resolved, and your application has successfully updated .
We apologise for any inconvenience.

Regards,
Karl 
Helpdesk Analyst
e-Service Support Helpdesk
Channel Management Branch | Visa Delivery Transformation Division
Immigration and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Home Affairs

Thanks a ton NB for always providing your guidance and support until now, can't thank you enough in words.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello NB,

230 day's but no CO contact , no grant. Today log in to immiaccount I found following message. Whatever does it mean?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

I have one query guys .. I got co contact on 25th may , responded on 13th june ..but my immiaccount shows under my application updated on 9th july .why is like that ??


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> 230 day's but no CO contact , no grant. Today log in to immiaccount I found following message. Whatever does it mean?


This is just a system notification and is being shown to everyone who is logging in to immi account for past one day.


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you think that there is a chance that you can get the certificate by the due date then wait
> 
> Else ask for extension giving the evidence that you have applied for the same and are regularly chasing up the same
> 
> Cheers


Thank you newbienz,
I have a birth certificate document which i got from the Indian embassy here in Washington DC. 
I also have downloaded my SSC certificate from the Maharashtra government eMarkSheet website. 
Should i upload them to my immiaccount ?

Appreciate all your help


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbeinz / All

I have a query in regards to below experience i got assessed from ACS. In my EOI i have Enter my employment start date as 1 July 2017 TO date - Left blank as currently working in the same company in the same occupation.

Could you or anyone Please advised if this is fine ? I am not over claiming any points. the point still remain the same just the start date of employment ?

--The following employment after July 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/16 - 11/17 – 1 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Junior Developer Programmer
Employer: XXXX
Country: Australia--


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> 230 day's but no CO contact , no grant. Today log in to immiaccount I found following message. Whatever does it mean?


It’s a bug

Nothing to worry 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Thank you newbienz,
> I have a birth certificate document which i got from the Indian embassy here in Washington DC.
> I also have downloaded my SSC certificate from the Maharashtra government eMarkSheet website.
> Should i upload them to my immiaccount ?
> ...


The embassy birth certificate has no value

You can upload the ssc certificate but do check the spellings 

Cheers


----------



## gsbala (Sep 7, 2018)

*Preferred ANZSCO code for getting Invite soon*

Hi All,
I am new to this forum , just requesting you all to suggest on which ANZSCO code are preferred to get early invite soon after submission of EOI for 70/75 points.
I have:
Age – 25 points
Education – 15 points
English – 10 points
Outside Aus Experience – 15 points (subject to ACS assessment, but mostly i will get)
Aus Work exp - 5 points
As of now Total=70 points , state Sponsorship (if i get) will make it 75.

Though my profile matches few of the ACS skill codes and Engineering Aus skills, am planning for ACS assessment against 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer) which is the closest match.

Any suggestions for this skill code or any other skill code which may be preferred at this moment so to get Invite soon after EOI for 70 or 75 points?

Thanks a lot for your kind suggestions and support in advance.
Regards,
Bala


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gsbala said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum , just requesting you all to suggest on which ANZSCO code are preferred to get early invite soon after submission of EOI for 70/75 points.
> I have:
> Age – 25 points
> ...


I don’t predict invites 

Don’t get your hopes up for a quick invite with just 70 points, is all I can say
Be prepared for the long haul

Cheers


----------



## gsbala (Sep 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I don’t predict invites
> 
> Don’t get your hopes up for a quick invite with just 70 points, is all I can say
> Be prepared for the long haul
> ...


Hi there, Thanks for your kind advice.

I shall get 75 to 80 points with partner skills assessed and with state sponsorship , am planning there.
But am uncertain on which skills are preferred nowadays, because when i checked the skill code 263111 last invite trend status, it seemed to be very long.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gsbala said:


> Hi there, Thanks for your kind advice.
> 
> I shall get 75 to 80 points with partner skills assessed and with state sponsorship , am planning there.
> But am uncertain on which skills are preferred nowadays, because when i checked the skill code 263111 last invite trend status, it seemed to be very long.
> ...


You should get yourself assessed to your Anzsco code

Plumbers are invited quicker, but I am sure you can’t be assessed as a plumber,,Can you

So stick to your strength and see how it goes

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The embassy birth certificate has no value
> 
> You can upload the ssc certificate but do check the spellings
> 
> Cheers


Thank you newbienz, 
The online ssc certificate has my name and dob .
I will go ahead and upload it.

How do i respond to the CO , just reply to her email ?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Thank you newbienz,
> The online ssc certificate has my name and dob .
> I will go ahead and upload it.
> 
> ...


Upload the certificate in Immiaccount and press the IP button, if active

Also attach a copy in the email and send it to the co

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Upload the certificate in Immiaccount and press the IP button, if active
> 
> Also attach a copy in the email and send it to the co
> 
> Cheers


Thanks buddy,
Should i let my CO know that i am working on getting my birth certificate and school leaving certificate from India ?
How big a deal is birth certificate ? 

Do you think i should put my application on hold and collect all these documents first?

Cheers


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi NB,
Any idea how VIC does the EOI invitations?
I have only got 55 points and waiting for my partners skill assessment results to gain extra 5 points. But I was hoping to receive VIC nomination by skipping EOI as I already have a job offer and been working Melbourne for 9 months now.
As they suddenly they changed their process I will have to lodge an Eoi and wait.
As i only got minimum points 65 with ss, it's highly doubtful that they would pick up my EOI,. only hope is current job offer.
Does it purely based on points as in 189?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Thanks buddy,
> Should i let my CO know that i am working on getting my birth certificate and school leaving certificate from India ?
> How big a deal is birth certificate ?
> 
> ...


You cannot put your application on hold unilaterally 

You have to show evidence to the CO that you are trying to get the same and that you should be given more time

A birth certificate is a big deal

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi NB,
> Any idea how VIC does the EOI invitations?
> I have only got 55 points and waiting for my partners skill assessment results to gain extra 5 points. But I was hoping to receive VIC nomination by skipping EOI as I already have a job offer and been working Melbourne for 9 months now.
> As they suddenly they changed their process I will have to lodge an Eoi and wait.
> ...


190 is like winning a lottery

Why and whom they choose is absolute mystery 

Even Sherlock Holmes would not be able to give you an answer 

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You cannot put your application on hold unilaterally
> 
> You have to show evidence to the CO that you are trying to get the same and that you should be given more time
> 
> ...


Thank you , i have the receipt for the duplicate birth certificate application.

What should i do in case i need to get some more time ?
Email the copy of the receipt to CO ?
Do you think they will give me an extra month ?

Thanks as always.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello Newbienz and Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that I got my GRANT (it was a direct grant)
NB, I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions/suggestions and tremendous support for all members in the forum. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Newbienz and Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that I got my GRANT (it was a direct grant)
> NB, I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions/suggestions and tremendous support for all members in the forum. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.


Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Newbienz and Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that I got my GRANT (it was a direct grant)
> NB, I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions/suggestions and tremendous support for all members in the forum. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.




Congratulations! How many days since you lodged the application?


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Congratulations! How many days since you lodged the application?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks man,
it took 3 months and 20 days


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbeinz / All

I have a query in regards to below experience i got assessed from ACS. In my EOI i have Enter my employment start date as 1 July 2017 TO date - Left blank as currently working in the same company in the same occupation.

Could you or anyone Please advised if this is fine ? I am not over claiming any points. the point still remain the same just the start date of employment ?

--The following employment after July 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/16 - 11/17 – 1 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Junior Developer Programmer
Employer: XXXX
Country: Australia--


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi Newbeinz / All
> 
> I have a query in regards to below experience i got assessed from ACS. In my EOI i have Enter my employment start date as 1 July 2017 TO date - Left blank as currently working in the same company in the same occupation.
> 
> ...


You can claim points for experience from 1st August 2016 
Why are you claiming from 1 July 2017 ?

Cheers


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can claim points for experience from 1st August 2016
> Why are you claiming from 1 July 2017 ?
> 
> Cheers


i was not working at that time. 
started working nov 2016 but as a contractor on a project and got the skills assessment from that date. but then the same company hired me as a permanent employee from 1 July 2017 till now !! i have documents payslips and payG and all that after that. 


Please advise ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> i was not working at that time.
> started working nov 2016 but as a contractor on a project and got the skills assessment from that date. but then the same company hired me as a permanent employee from 1 July 2017 till now !! i have documents payslips and payG and all that after that.
> 
> 
> Please advise ?


When you were assessed you were a contractor and then you became an employee at a later date

If So , you have to get your self reassessed if you want to claim points safely 

Cheers


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> When you were assessed you were a contractor and then you became an employee at a later date
> 
> If So , you have to get your self reassessed if you want to claim points safely
> 
> Cheers


I have a postive skill assessment in 261312 from nov 2016. but i want to claim point only from 1 july 2017 onwards till now (which gives me 5 points anyways)! with the same employer. 

You are recommending to get reassessed ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> I have a postive skill assessment in 261312 from nov 2016. but i want to claim point only from 1 july 2017 onwards till now (which gives me 5 points anyways)! with the same employer.
> 
> You are recommending to get reassessed ?


That is what I would do in these circumstances 

You can decide for yourself 

Cheers


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That is what I would do in these circumstances
> 
> You can decide for yourself
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbeinz.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

I have one query guys .. I got co contact on 25th may , responded on 13th june ..but my immiaccount shows under my application updated on 9th july .why is like that ??
Newbienz please answer to my query ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> I have one query guys .. I got co contact on 25th may , responded on 13th june ..but my immiaccount shows under my application updated on 9th july .why is like that ??
> Newbienz please answer to my query ?


May be the date the CO has again looked at your file

As long as there are no documents pending for you to submit, no need to worry 

Cheers


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one query guys .. I got co contact on 25th may , responded on 13th june ..but my immiaccount shows under my application updated on 9th july .why is like that ??
> ...


SO it means co looked my file on 9th july after the contact on 25 may ..but he still has not made decision 😕


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This is precisely why I have added some members to my ignore list
> The member in question was such
> 
> I just don’t even see their posts , leave alone reply
> ...


Could give 2 hoots if i am on your ignore list or not


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Can anybody please let me know after his much time of lodging the application will i get a co contact?


ykhawaja said:


> Could give 2 hoots if i am on your ignore list or not


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Can anybody please let me know after his much time of lodging the application will i get a co contact?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Maybe tomorrow..maybe never

No one can predict if you will get CO contact or not

You may get a direct grant also if all your documents are complete

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

qazx said:


> Can anybody please let me know after his much time of lodging the application will i get a co contact?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You can get a rough idea by looking at the immitracker, it is not 100% but will give you a good estimate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> You can get a rough idea by looking at the immitracker, it is not 100% but will give you a good estimate.


I don’t recommend to use any tracker 
I have never used the tracker in my life
You will only get misled
It’s all unverified data

Use the official data on DHA website only

Cheers


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

qazx said:


> Can anybody please let me know after his much time of lodging the application will i get a co contact?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Even GOD gave up.


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Even GOD gave up.


who is your CO


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

dooralpha said:


> who is your CO


Check PM


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey,

Is it true that the date of entry into the country is the date of expiry of your PCC?
I thought it was a year from the visa grant, but someone told me that it is the day your PCC expires. Please clarify.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is it true that the date of entry into the country is the date of expiry of your PCC?
> I thought it was a year from the visa grant, but someone told me that it is the day your PCC expires. Please clarify.
> ...


Both are wrong

The initial entry date or IED will be given in the grant

All applicants have to enter Australia before that date

The IED is based on medical and PCC expiry but the CO can extend the IED date also when giving the grant

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Both are wrong
> 
> The initial entry date or IED will be given in the grant
> 
> ...


Right, So I am guessing IED would be expiry date of medical / PCC - whichever is the earliest unless the CO extends it.
Again, Thanks Mate


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Guys,

Spouse's PTE (Score 50) results also valid for 3 years when we applying for VISA?

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samb19802000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Spouse's PTE (Score 50) results also valid for 3 years when we applying for VISA?
> 
> Cheers.


For functional English, scores are valid for only 1 year

Are you aware of the various other options available to prove functional English like school certificate etc ?

Cheers


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the answer,

Could you please share the other options as well?

Cheers!!





newbienz said:


> For functional English, scores are valid for only 1 year
> 
> Are you aware of the various other options available to prove functional English like school certificate etc ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samb19802000 said:


> Thanks for the answer,
> 
> Could you please share the other options as well?
> 
> Cheers!!


Here you go

Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Or



Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Or

Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.

Or

Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I recollect somewhere in the forum the content which the college can sign off was provided. Would appreciate if someone can paste it here if available ready at your end. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> I recollect somewhere in the forum the content which the college can sign off was provided. Would appreciate if someone can paste it here if available ready at your end. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a simple letter giving the details of the spouse, the years studied, the course she completed and that the course was taught entirely in English

You will also need the degree certificate 

Cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Just a simple letter giving the details of the spouse, the years studied, the course she completed and that the course was taught entirely in English
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And also the transcripts right?! 




190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> And also the transcripts right?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Transcripts would not be required normally for functional English evidence 
Degree certificate is sufficient 
But having them as standby is not a bad option

Cheers


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

My 190 visa lodged date is 20 Jan-18. CO contacted for polio certificate and form 80 on 24 April. EV happened on 22 May... its been 110 almost since EV... some people whose EV was done near about this alreDy got NJL... in general what is the indication with respect to EV. This indicates EV is safe and doing some other verifications... i know every case is unique and no one can amswer this question... but what are general scenario for such trend...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> My 190 visa lodged date is 20 Jan-18. CO contacted for polio certificate and form 80 on 24 April. EV happened on 22 May... its been 110 almost since EV... some people whose EV was done near about this alreDy got NJL... in general what is the indication with respect to EV. This indicates EV is safe and doing some other verifications... i know every case is unique and no one can amswer this question... but what are general scenario for such trend...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are from a high risk country
So you have to be patient

Don’t get excited or sad looking at other members grants
The only trend you can rely is the one given by DHA on its website 

Cheers


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Neither i am excited nor sad... just wanted to get info based on your experience as you are one of the active members and have real time visibility on many cases...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

Urgent help required!

I am partner and my wife is main applicant. we both post graduate.
In my graduation degree my name is misspelled. University left one e and they name as yogesh.
All other docs has correct name including Master's degree, only graduation degree has this problem.

My question: as i am not main applicant, will it be problem?, if yes , what is the best way to rectify it any affidavit or something? Please suggest as we are in process of gathering documents, we are expecting invite tonight.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogeesh said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Urgent help required!
> 
> ...


Are you claiming partner points ?

Cheers


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Are you claiming partner points ?
> 
> Cheers


 Yes i am claiming


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogeesh said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Urgent help required!
> 
> ...


Not a big issue

Get an affidavit made and get it notarised confirming that both spellings are of the same person

Remember when filling in the application and all forms such as 80/1221 when asked if you were ever known by any other name, give the wrong spelling there

Cheers


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Not a big issue
> 
> Get an affidavit made and get it notarised confirming that both spellings are of the same person
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply,

Is there is any specific format for that? do we need to mention the document there?

some more information if you can provide?


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Newbienz,

My Doe is 16th April for 221111 with 80 points for general Accountant & for external auditor both.
Can I expect my invitation tonight?

And also,

Is it true that if a student visa holder has applied for 189/190 once his bridging visa is issued he/she still has to stay & fulfill all conditions applied to student visa.
In my case, I am currently on dependent student visa and for 189/190 I am the primary applicant. If I receive invite & lodge my application & pay fees then the bridging visa will be issued, right? And my wife would have to continue study or she can leave it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogeesh said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> Is there is any specific format for that? do we need to mention the document there?
> 
> some more information if you can provide?


Go to any notary 

They have a standard format
No specific documents to be mentioned 
Just names

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

191jatan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> My Doe is 16th April for 221111 with 80 points for general Accountant & for external auditor both.
> Can I expect my invitation tonight?
> ...


I don’t predict invites 

See Iscah website 

Your Bridging visa will kick in only after your existing visa expires naturally 
It should not be prematurely cancelled 

When you get the Bridging visa, the conditions will be given in it for both of you separately 
Generally the conditions of the existing visa are followed 
Let’s see what you get ultimately 

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello Again NB,

When I got my ACS done, the title was SSE and thats what it said on the Payslips (at the time of assessment) as well.
After which I got promoted to a Team Lead (same reflects on the latest payslips).
Should I be breaking my experience in my EOI in the same company into two parts with the 2 designations or is it irrelevant? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hello Again NB,
> 
> When I got my ACS done, the title was SSE and thats what it said on the Payslips (at the time of assessment) as well.
> After which I got promoted to a Team Lead (same reflects on the latest payslips).
> ...


You have to break up the experience into 2 parts
Moreover, are you claiming points for experience beyond ACS assessment?

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Ok. will break up the experience then. Thanks.

Not claiming beyond ACS, continuing in the same company since assessment. So now completing 5 years, so getting additional points


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB,

How are you?

Can you help me with this question -

I am the primary applicant and claiming 5 partner points.
I have wife's name endorsed in my passport.
My wife's passport does not have my name endorsed. Should I get it added? My only concern in Her ACS and PTE has her current passport details and not sure should she get new passport due to spouse name addition.

As far as relationship proof - we have the marriage certificate, daughter's passport with both of our names and property docs with both of our names etc.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Ok. will break up the experience then. Thanks.
> 
> Not claiming beyond ACS, continuing in the same company since assessment. So now completing 5 years, so getting additional points


I don’t know what you mean

On one hand you are saying you are now completing 5 years so getting additional points and on the other hand saying you are not claiming beyond ACS

I am sure you know what you are doing

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


Spouse name not so important in passport that you have to renew it

Try to open joint bank accounts also

Cheers


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello NB,

Please help to suggest what is the next step after getting invite ?

Regards


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Please help to suggest what is the next step after getting invite ?
> 
> Regards


Hey Pulkit...have you recently received invite? if yes, congrats. Can you please share details about the stream(189/190) and the job code?


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

malik_mca said:


> Hey Pulkit...have you recently received invite? if yes, congrats. Can you please share details about the stream(189/190) and the job code?


Yes, today I got my invite. Below are my details -

Developer (261312)

Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 10 (PTE)
Partner: 5 (ACS)
Experience : 15

SC189: 75

Regards


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi bro, 

As expected got invited today. Now most important work, gathering the documents, which in deed neet ur help. Any link or blog if u may share. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Please help to suggest what is the next step after getting invite ?
> 
> Regards


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337

IM me, I can add you to a whats app group related post invite


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337
> 
> IM me, I can add you to a whats app group related post invite


Hi Shekar,

I have sent you IM with my contact details. Please add me in whatsapp group. I need help in submitting documents.

Regards,
Pulkit


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> For functional English, scores are valid for only 1 year
> 
> Are you aware of the various other options available to prove functional English like school certificate etc ?
> 
> Cheers


NB, is that mentioned somewhere?

In ImmiAccount, the question specifically asks English test taken for functional English proof in the last 3 years.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi NB. First of all, thanks for your valuable advice and help which proved extremely useful. I got my invitation to apply for the 189 visa today (11-Sep). I had applied on 21st July under 261313 and had got 75 points. I had submitted my EOI from India (had indicated my usual place of residence as India) and I will most likely be travelling to the States by this month end and would be there for at least a year. My question - if I lodge my visa while I am here in India (will be here for the next 3 weeks) and if I travel to the US by month end, would that be okay? So after travelling there, I should immediately update my CO correct? Or should I wait and lodge the visa after going there? Please advise me on what needs to be done.


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

hi guys... i need some advice......i want to know what are the chances of getting invitation with 70-75 points for mechanical engineer 
state- Tasmania (489 regional)
experience-9 months in engineering field. Moreover,IS IT NECESSARY TO WORK IN YOUR FIELD OF STUDY in order to get sponsored by the govt. in tasmania.. please advise me because i am a onshore applicant.
Thank you for your time


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogeesh said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> As expected got invited today. Now most important work, gathering the documents, which in deed neet ur help. Any link or blog if u may share.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The DHA website has the list of documents

Add and delete documents as per your personal circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The DHA website has the list of documents
> 
> Add and delete documents as per your personal circumstances
> 
> Cheers


Sir how does DIBP conduct employment verification? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> NB, is that mentioned somewhere?
> 
> In ImmiAccount, the question specifically asks English test taken for functional English proof in the last 3 years.


Here you go

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi NB. First of all, thanks for your valuable advice and help which proved extremely useful. I got my invitation to apply for the 189 visa today (11-Sep). I had applied on 21st July under 261313 and had got 75 points. I had submitted my EOI from India (had indicated my usual place of residence as India) and I will most likely be travelling to the States by this month end and would be there for at least a year. My question - if I lodge my visa while I am here in India (will be here for the next 3 weeks) and if I travel to the US by month end, would that be okay? So after travelling there, I should immediately update my CO correct? Or should I wait and lodge the visa after going there? Please advise me on what needs to be done.


It is immaterial where you are when you lodge

Just keep the co informed of your current living and office address in case he needs to contact you or your employer 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahmed94 said:


> hi guys... i need some advice......i want to know what are the chances of getting invitation with 70-75 points for mechanical engineer
> state- Tasmania (489 regional)
> experience-9 months in engineering field. Moreover,IS IT NECESSARY TO WORK IN YOUR FIELD OF STUDY in order to get sponsored by the govt. in tasmania.. please advise me because i am a onshore applicant.
> Thank you for your time


I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Sir how does DIBP conduct employment verification?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


They can call up or email your employers, present and past
They may contact your manager or hr as per information they gather from the company website 

In rare cases they may even visit the offices physically 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> They can call up or email your employers, present and past
> They may contact your manager or hr as per information they gather from the company website
> 
> In rare cases they may even visit the offices physically
> ...


You say they can and they may is it not always

Were your employers contacted? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> You say they can and they may is it not always
> 
> Were your employers contacted?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


My employer were not contacted as far as I know

It’s the co decision to go for ev or not

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks NB. Could you please guide me on the next set of steps now that I have received the invite?


----------



## Rohit09 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi All / NB,

I have received both 190 (NSW final invite) and 189 invite. I'm obviously selecting 189, what should I do to 190 NSW?


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Newbienz,

I'm happy to share the good news that i received the grant today. I thank you sir for your guidance in my PR journey. I cant forget your prompt responses for all my questions pertaining to pre and post application lodgement process.

Thank you once again.

God bless you always.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JHubble said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I'm happy to share the good news that i received the grant today. I thank you sir for your guidance in my PR journey. I cant forget your prompt responses for all my questions pertaining to pre and post application lodgement process.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohit09 said:


> Hi All / NB,
> 
> I have received both 190 (NSW final invite) and 189 invite. I'm obviously selecting 189, what should I do to 190 NSW?


You can do nothing for the 190

It will expire in due course

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Thanks NB. Could you please guide me on the next set of steps now that I have received the invite?


Prepare your documents
Arrange the visa fees payment credit or debit card or forex card
Fill the application
Upload the documents
Pay the visa fees 
Then take a break from the forum for the next few months

Cheers


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

I got invited yesterday. My question is 

1. How many days I have now to make an application.
2. Do I need all the documents now itself to make an application
3. Can I pay for the application now and wait till I get PCC and Medicals or make an application after I get PCC and Medicals.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azam_qr said:


> I got invited yesterday. My question is
> 
> 1. How many days I have now to make an application.
> 2. Do I need all the documents now itself to make an application
> 3. Can I pay for the application now and wait till I get PCC and Medicals or make an application after I get PCC and Medicals.


1. 60 days

2. You will need some documents uploaded before you can make the visa fees payment 
However, you can keep uploading documents post that period also

3. You can upload the pcc as and when you get it
If you do not complete the medicals before you submit the application, then you should wait for the CO to generate the hap I’d and then do the tests

Cheers


----------



## sun.rahul (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi All,

I am looking for detailed information about obtaining PCC from India while a person is residing in UK.

I am currently living in UK and need PCC certificate from India. VFS provides the certificate

Police_Clearance_Certificate - India Visa Information - UK - Counsular Services - Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)

The only issue I have is the Indian passport address is my permanent address and is not the recent address where I used to live in before moving to UK on ICT Long-term.

Should I go ahead and mention my permanent address in the form mentioned in VFS Site and obtain a PCC?


Please suggest, same is the case with my spouse, the address in the passport is not the recent address.




---------------------------------
EOI - 01/09/2018 
TOTAL POINTS- 75
VISA - 189
Invitation - Awaited (Expected by 11/10/2018)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun.rahul said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for detailed information about obtaining PCC from India while a person is residing in UK.
> 
> ...


The address in the pcc is immaterial as long as VFS accepts it and the Indian high commission issues the PCCs

I have taken PCCs with 10 different addresses over the years without any problems and used them all over the world

It’s the name and passport number which is important

Cheers


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

*PCCs*

Hello Newbienz,

I am in process of submitting my 189 application. I have gone through https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char, where 12 months in a country within the last 10 years is the suggested requirement to furnish a PCC.

Whereas some old posts on the forum and immitracker suggest that CO has contacted a few people to provide PCC for their 5-6 months stay in UK, Germany, Australia, US.

Can you please suggest, should I apply for PCC from countries where my stay was like 6 to 7 months. Really confused.

Thank you.


----------



## sun.rahul (Sep 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The address in the pcc is immaterial as long as VFS accepts it and the Indian high commission issues the PCCs
> 
> I have taken PCCs with 10 different addresses over the years without any problems and used them all over the world
> 
> ...


This clarifies I will apply the PCC with the addresses in the passport for myself and spouse. 
I will obtain the PCC in advance to speed up the process.

Many thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Hi Folks, just a quick query if any of you who went through employment verification could help me with the email ids from which DHA or Australian High Commission sends verification emails to employers.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

love_at_911 said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> I am in process of submitting my 189 application. I have gone through https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char, where 12 months in a country within the last 10 years is the suggested requirement to furnish a PCC.
> 
> ...


It all depends on the countries you have stayed in

If the PCCs take a long time to get, and you are willing to spend money on a futile exercise, to save time, you can apply in advance and keep them
If not then you can let the CO decide where he needs a pcc or not and then only apply

It all,depends on you but if I were in your shoes, I would wait for the co to ask

Cheers


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thank you for your revert.

Seems prudent to wait, in that case.

From your recent experience, have you heard someone being asked lately for a PCC (less than 12 months stay) for countries - UK, Australia, US. 


Cheers!



newbienz said:


> It all depends on the countries you have stayed in
> 
> If the PCCs take a long time to get, and you are willing to spend money on a futile exercise, to save time, you can apply in advance and keep them
> If not then you can let the CO decide where he needs a pcc or not and then only apply
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

love_at_911 said:


> Thank you for your revert.
> 
> Seems prudent to wait, in that case.
> 
> ...


It’s absolutely random

All on the co and maybe some security markers they use

No one can actually predict 

Cheers


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Okay. 

Thanks again, Post: 10,000th :clap2:




newbienz said:


> It’s absolutely random
> 
> All on the co and maybe some security markers they use
> 
> ...


----------



## sun.rahul (Sep 10, 2018)

In Form 80 they are asking 10 years address history, how important and accurate it should be?
I don't know the address of my stay while I was studying in college. Can only city, state will suffice ?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

sun.rahul said:


> In Form 80 they are asking 10 years address history, how important and accurate it should be?
> I don't know the address of my stay while I was studying in college. Can only city, state will suffice ?



It has to be accurate. Just the city and state won’t suffice. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## sun.rahul (Sep 10, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> It has to be accurate. Just the city and state won’t suffice.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thank you. That's a pain.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

love_at_911 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Thanks again, Post: 10,000th :clap2:


I did not notice 

It’s been a wonderful journey with the members 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun.rahul said:


> In Form 80 they are asking 10 years address history, how important and accurate it should be?
> I don't know the address of my stay while I was studying in college. Can only city, state will suffice ?


Give to the best of your memory

Cheers


----------



## DoorStep321 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello guys, I have one question... hopefully u can help me.

When I applied to the skill assessment they deducted 2 years from my first job.

My first job (same position, same location) was: 
Jul 2008 - Oct 2010

ACS said that anything after Jul 2010 was Ok for points

When I applied to the EOI, on the first job I entered:
Aug 2010 - Oct 2010
As it was what the ACS said was ok for points, didn't enter anything before that.

Now I received the invitation, and I don't really know what to keep in the employment history for the visa application. If I enter Aug 2010 - Oct 2010, same as EOI, the letter will say that it was from July 2008.

If I add a previous job entry with the same information, but from July 2008 to July 2010, now It will be different from the EOI, the visa application will have an additional entry.

What should I do?

thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DoorStep321 said:


> Hello guys, I have one question... hopefully u can help me.
> 
> When I applied to the skill assessment they deducted 2 years from my first job.
> 
> ...


You have created a mess for yourself willingly 

I have nothing to say 

Cheers


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*Need advise about job history*

Hi newbienz,

In my ACS assessment, they have deducted 4 years from my experience and the following is how it looks like:
Sep 04 to Apr 06
Apr 06 to May 18

The above employment after Sep 08 has been considered to equate to work as software engineer. Now in my EOI should I mention the complete experience details with both the above entries or shall I mention the details of the company starting Sep 08 only?

Also at the time of invite, while providing the details in Form 80, do I need to provide the salary slip and bank details about the first company as well or only the second company would do the job?


----------



## Prasanna1215 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello NB,

I have a Question for you!! ..Please help in this.

I went to Australia for education in 2008. and i was given visa up to 19th Dec 2011 and i did not realize that my visa expired. As soon as i realize that my visa expired, i rushed to immigration office and informed them between 22nd -3oth Dec 2011 (Didnt remember exact date) and the have given some extension. I left Australia on 8th Jan 2012 and no one asked me at customs. 

totally I was overstayed for 19 days after my visa expiry. Now my employer sponsored me 482 and got the visa.

My question is will it be problem for Entry at immigration or Customs???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> In my ACS assessment, they have deducted 4 years from my experience and the following is how it looks like:
> Sep 04 to Apr 06
> ...


Split the EOI in 3 parts
1st company mark it as NON RELEVANT
Then second company till aug 08 NON relevant

After that split each entry to show your designation in case you were promoted but mark them all as relevant 

As far as payslips etc for first employment, I gave them, but you can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasanna1215 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have a Question for you!! ..Please help in this.
> 
> ...


If you have got the visa, then I think you are safe

But consult a MARA agent just to be sure

Cheers


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi NB sir 

East coast is due to hit by Florence take care. All others as well staying near or on East coast please take care.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> Cheers


NB, this is for primary and not spouse. In ImmiAccount, it specifically says in the last 3 years for spouse.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

In EOI, I listed all my jobs, even those which are more then 10 year old and marked as non-relevant as ACS deducted 6 years from experience.
Now while applying visa the field asks to provide job details of last 10 years, should I add non-relevant jobs, more than 10 year old?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> NB, this is for primary and not spouse. In ImmiAccount, it specifically says in the last 3 years for spouse.


Read as you like

This is my understanding and most other members on the forum

You may consult a Mara agent if you still have doubts

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> In EOI, I listed all my jobs, even those which are more then 10 year old and marked as non-relevant as ACS deducted 6 years from experience.
> Now while applying visa the field asks to provide job details of last 10 years, should I add non-relevant jobs, more than 10 year old?



yes...you can mark non-relevant job experience as "not claiming points"


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi NB,
I want your opinion my sister applied for visit visa 600 family sponsored for me and my mother. Today they refused my visa and said i havent attached Family Registration Certificate, pay slips and have modest economical situation etc. Now i want to ask you that should i go to AAT or apply new visa with all these documents attached ? How much time do you think AAT takes to make a decision on my review ? 
Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> Hi NB,
> I want your opinion my sister applied for visit visa 600 family sponsored for me and my mother. Today they refused my visa and said i havent attached Family Registration Certificate, pay slips and have modest economical situation etc. Now i want to ask you that should i go to AAT or apply new visa with all these documents attached ? How much time do you think AAT takes to make a decision on my review ?
> Regards.


No idea

BEST consult a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## Rohit09 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi All / NB,

I'm currently filling the 189 visa lodge form and require some advice please?

Before clicking on "Apply visa", I logged in to my Immi account, generated HAP ID (eMedicals).

Where do i have to add that HAP ID since i haven't got medicals done? (Booked it for next week)

Page 3 has the following question: Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?

Should i select yes and update the HAP ID here?

Appreciate your responses!

cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohit09 said:


> Hi All / NB,
> 
> I'm currently filling the 189 visa lodge form and require some advice please?
> 
> ...


You can truthfully add that hap I’d only after you have actually completed the tests

So get the tests don, and then complete the application.
Give those hap I’d numbers under each applicant 

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

"Has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in Australia?"

i lodged tax return and found out that i have some tax to be paid as my company did not deduct full tax, and i have already paid it when i filed the return.

Should i answer 'yes' to this and explain the case or 'no'?


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Split the EOI in 3 parts
> 1st company mark it as NON RELEVANT
> Then second company till aug 08 NON relevant
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I will update the EOI with three entries.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> "Has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in Australia?"
> 
> i lodged tax return and found out that i have some tax to be paid as my company did not deduct full tax, and i have already paid it when i filed the return.
> 
> Should i answer 'yes' to this and explain the case or 'no'?


I would have written NO

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

I am pretty sure of getting the ITA for 189 in the next round in Oct, so as per your advise have started collecting all the documents.
While I was trying to apply for PCC online in India, they ask to upload the proof of who is asking for the PCC. 
As i havent got an invite yet, any Idea how can I go about doing that.

Also, if you have or could point me to a thread where i could find the sample email (written text) of the invitation email or the CO asking for a PCC, it would be much appreciated.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am pretty sure of getting the ITA for 189 in the next round in Oct, so as per your advise have started collecting all the documents.
> While I was trying to apply for PCC online in India, they ask to upload the proof of who is asking for the PCC.
> ...


You can upload the list of documents required from the DHA website 

Cheers


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Read as you like
> 
> This is my understanding and most other members on the forum
> 
> ...


NB, we're getting into argument now, which I want to avoid. Who are these "most other members" who also read it wrong? For things already written in clear text by DIBP, I don't need to consult a MARA agent. Thanks, but no thanks!


----------



## Rohit09 (Aug 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can truthfully add that hap I’d only after you have actually completed the tests
> 
> So get the tests don, and then complete the application.
> Give those hap I’d numbers under each applicant
> ...


That was quick dude! thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> NB, we're getting into argument now, which I want to avoid. Who are these "most other members" who also read it wrong? For things already written in clear text by DIBP, I don't need to consult a MARA agent. Thanks, but no thanks!


I am sure you are correct 
I will stay away from your posts so that there is no argument 

Cheers


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi,
I have applied for 190 VIC 
I have received a CO contact and replied on August 14, could some one please help me to understand when I can expect an outcome after reply.

Sent from my Micromax Q4202 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jjacobp said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 190 VIC
> I have received a CO contact and replied on August 14, could some one please help me to understand when I can expect an outcome after reply.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax Q4202 using Tapatalk


Maybe tomorrow, maybe after a year

One can never be sure until you get the grant or next co contact

Some members have been contacted several times by the CO also

Cheers


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Maybe tomorrow, maybe after a year
> 
> One can never be sure until you get the grant or next co contact
> 
> ...


It's hard to wait. :-(

Sent from my Micromax Q4202 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit09 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi guys, I've attached all required documents but its still prompting me to "Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application. Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time"

This shows when i click the next button. Can someone please help? what should i do?

*UPDATE: It worked fine after 10 mins*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohit09 said:


> Hi guys, I've attached all required documents but its still prompting me to "Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application. Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time"
> 
> This shows when i click the next button. Can someone please help? what should i do?


This is new feature 

You will have to figure it out yourself 

Maybe you can say that you have uploaded all evidence that you had available at this time, and if you find anything more, you will upload it in due course

Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello NB

Need one suggestion boss. 

I am blessed with a baby during the application process 
Applied for change of circumstances.

They acknowledged my request and created a new field for the baby under attach documents

However under health section I still don't see any field created

Can anyone suggest next step PL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Roles and Responsibility letters*

Under what category should R&R letter be uploaded, confused between others and work reference?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello NB
> 
> Need one suggestion boss.
> 
> ...


You will have to wait for The CO to create the hap I’d for the child

In the meantime I am sure you already have the passport and birth certificate for the child ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Under what category should R&R letter be uploaded, confused between others and work reference?


I presume that’s issued by your employer so it would b under work reference 

Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You will have to wait for The CO to create the hap I’d for the child
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes yes that's right NB

I got the passport and BC for baby

I will upload them in a while. 

Ok so after they create HAP I'd 
Only then I will see that section under health checks. Got it. 

Thanks. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Yes yes that's right NB
> 
> I got the passport and BC for baby
> 
> ...


Until you load the passport, the hap I’d cannot be created

Cheers


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

*Designation on ACS assessment*

Hello NB

I think I made a mistake in my ACS and was looking for the opinion of veteran members like you. I was part of an organization for close to 6 years and I got promoted during that course of time.

When I did my ACS I mentioned my last held designation "Senior Associate", as it was a continuous work experience item for me. I got the ACS result positive. I was an Associate at the time I joined. 

In my EOI I have filled in the exact same details as my ACS Assessment. 

But now I am thinking while applying for VISA we have to submit documents like, the pay slips, joining letters etc. which has my designation as an "Associate" for the time duration before I got promoted.

Does that count as a discrepancy? And is it going to cause any problems?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gauraveca said:


> Hello NB
> 
> I think I made a mistake in my ACS and was looking for the opinion of veteran members like you. I was part of an organization for close to 6 years and I got promoted during that course of time.
> 
> ...


Give complete chart of actual designations with dates and what you have shown in ACS

Also after which date has ACS allowed you to claim points

Cheers


----------



## itsvijay (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello All,

I have a query regarding the current employment end date in EOI. It has been mentioned that end date should be blank so that system can auto update the work experience and points based on that. However, my question is If I have enough point to get invite and just put the end date as the date mentioned in the ACS assessment letter for the current employer , will that create any problem in future given that I still continuing with the same employer?

Thanks and Regards,
Vijay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

itsvijay said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the current employment end date in EOI. It has been mentioned that end date should be blank so that system can auto update the work experience and points based on that. However, my question is If I have enough point to get invite and just put the end date as the date mentioned in the ACS assessment letter for the current employer , will that create any problem in future given that I still continuing with the same employer?
> 
> ...


Nope

That’s what I did

Just create a new entry from the next date but this time mark it NON relevant and leave the end date blank again

Cheers


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello NB

thanks for replying. Here is the table. I am claiming points from 1/1/2011 considering the ACS evaluation as it states the employment after December 2010. So in EOI I have marked 06/12/10 - 31/12/10 as Not Relevant. 

The problem here is my position I entered in ACS was "Senior Associate Technology" which is what we see below, but my payslips from 1/1/2011 till I was promoted says my designation was Associate.

What do you think? Is it going to be problematic? 

_The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 12/08 - 11/10 – 2 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Systems Engineer

Dates: 12/10 - 07/16 – 5 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Senior Associate Technology

Dates: 08/16 - 11/16 – 0 year(s) 3 month(s)
Position: Technologist

Dates: 11/16 - 08/17 – 0 year(s) 9 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer_



newbienz said:


> Give complete chart of actual designations with dates and what you have shown in ACS
> 
> Also after which date has ACS allowed you to claim points
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gauraveca said:


> Hello NB
> 
> thanks for replying. Here is the table. I am claiming points from 1/1/2011 considering the ACS evaluation as it states the employment after December 2010. So in EOI I have marked 06/12/10 - 31/12/10 as Not Relevant.
> 
> ...


I can’t understand what you mean

I am asking you to make 2 charts

1. Actual designations with dates
2. Same but What is shown in ACS

Cheers


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Dates Actual ACS
Dec 2010 - Sep 2013 Associate Senior Associate
Oct 2013 - July 2016 Senior Associate Senior Associate

Hope this is what you are looking for?



newbienz said:


> I can’t understand what you mean
> 
> I am asking you to make 2 charts
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gauraveca said:


> Actual ACS
> Dec 2010 - Sep 2013 Associate Senior Associate
> Oct 2013 - July 2016 Senior Associate Senior Associate
> 
> Hope this is what you are looking for?


I am sure others will help you

I am out

Cheers


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

No problem. thanks anyways. 



newbienz said:


> I am sure others will help you
> 
> I am out
> 
> Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, I had submitted my visa application 2 weeks ago. My wife has changed job now. To update it, should I use the "Update details - Notification of change of circumstances" option to inform this? Any other actions required for this? I am not claiming partner points for visa.


----------



## itsvijay (Aug 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> That’s what I did
> 
> ...


Thanks newbienz for the reply and help.

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi guys,

I received the ITA along with NSW state sponsorship this week. 

Construction Project Manager - 133111- 70 points
Age- 30 Points
Education - 15 Points
PTE - 20 Points
NSW State Sponsorship- 5 Points
Total - 65+5 points. 

As you can see, I haven't claimed points for experience. However, Vetassess gives positive skills assessment considering 1 year experience in the related field. So, apart from this, I have only 2.7 years experience which fetches no points for experience. 

I have marked that I am not claiming points for the employment. Should I still upload all the payslips, bank statements reflecting salary credit, taxation records, roles and responsibilities letter, etc? 

Also, I recently got a divorce. The final decree will take sometime. Maybe a couple of weeks. 
Can I go ahead and submit my application for now and then upload the decree when I receive it from court? 

Can anyone please help me with this query. Thanks in advance 🙂✨


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, I had submitted my visa application 2 weeks ago. My wife has changed job now. To update it, should I use the "Update details - Notification of change of circumstances" option to inform this? Any other actions required for this? I am not claiming partner points for visa.


This is sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frozen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received the ITA along with NSW state sponsorship this week.
> 
> ...


I uploaded the complete evidence for the period I did not claim points for also

You can upload the final decree as and when you get it
Don’t delay the application for that

Cheers


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> frozen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thank you for your prompt reply Sir. So, Although I am not claiming points for ANY of my employment history, you suggest that I upload all the documents supporting my employment. Am I right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frozen said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply Sir. So, Although I am not claiming points for ANY of my employment history, you suggest that I upload all the documents supporting my employment. Am I right?


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Until you load the passport, the hap I’d cannot be created
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hello NB
Thanks the hap id is is generated 
I got the e medical referral letter 
However in the emedical referral letter baby passport details are not mentioned 
Only the name and hap I’d 

I want to generate the referral letter once again 

Is this procedure okay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello NB
> Thanks the hap id is is generated
> I got the e medical referral letter
> However in the emedical referral letter baby passport details are not mentioned
> ...


I would not take that risk of having multiple HAP ids 
Just forward the hap I’d to the medical centre and recheck if it’s ok with them without the passport number

The clinic will anyway enter the passport number when they send the report

Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I would not take that risk of having multiple HAP ids
> Just forward the hap I’d to the medical centre and recheck if it’s ok with them without the passport number
> 
> The clinic will anyway enter the passport number when they send the report
> ...




Hey got it bro thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi NB,

while uploading docs, there is no relevant section for my wife's functional English proof to be uploaded. Where should I upload this?

I have given her IELTS TRF number while filling the 17 page form, has this to do something with it?

.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> while uploading docs, there is no relevant section for my wife's functional English proof to be uploaded. Where should I upload this?
> 
> ...


What you fill in the form does not mean you don’t have to give evidence

I am sure there was a drop down for spouse functional English also last year when I upladed

But they keep removing and adding sections, so hard to say

Keep looking for a day, and if you still can’t find it , upload under others
But make sure that you name the file very clearly so that at a glance, the CO can understand what it contains 

Cheers


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> What you fill in the form does not mean you don’t have to give evidence
> 
> I am sure there was a drop down for spouse functional English also last year when I upladed
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

Yeah, I think there it has to do with some latest update to the system. There is planned maintenance next week, may be they'll correct that then.

For now, there is no option to upload to than the others section. I will wait till next week and upload in others.


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*Query about form 18*

Hi NB,

I have some queries about form 18.

1) Part C => 14 > national identity documents
How many documents shall we mention here? Is it we shall mention all documents like adhar card, PAN card, Marriage Certificate, and Voter ID card? Or just one document is fine?
2) Part H – Proposed travel or further stay details
Since the VISA is not yet granted and we are just filing the application so what shall go in this section? As of now we don't know the proposed travel dates or stay details.
3) Part R – Sponsoring employer details. Any Knowns/relatives?
We don't have any known or any sponsorship from Australia. Is it necessary to provide details here? Also, how important or significant is it to have a known person already staying in Australia? Will it make any impact on CO's decision if we don't have any known person in Australia?
4) Is it advisable to have the PCC and medical test done in advance? What are the advantages or disadvantages of having these reports ready by the time someone receives an invite?

Thanks in advance for your support.


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, For proof of employment in visa application, is it sufficient to upload employment reference letters used in ACS and payslips for every 6 months? Or do you suggest uploading additional documents on top of these?


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Are u claiming points for wife??


csdhan said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Yeah, I think there it has to do with some latest update to the system. There is planned maintenance next week, may be they'll correct that then.
> 
> For now, there is no option to upload to than the others section. I will wait till next week and upload in others.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have some queries about form 18.
> 
> ...


I have no idea about form 18 which you are talking about
Check the number again


4. Most members get the pcc and medicals done before they submit the application 
The department also recomm new it
It leads to a faster grant
The disadvantage is that if you get it done too early, you may be asked to get it done again, as they both are valid for one year only

Cheers


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I have no idea about form 18 which you are talking about
> Check the number again
> 
> 
> ...


Hi NB,
Just few questions:

(1) Is form 47a required to be submitted - I'm the primary applicant, while my wife and daughter are dependents

(2) Should every document that is being uploaded be certified? I have color scans of the original document, would that suffice or should it be attested/certified as well?

(3) Passport photo that is being uploaded - should it adhere to the 45*35 mm dimensions? OfficeWorks provides photos with a dimention of 45*45 mm

Also, the name in my degree certificates does not have the initials expanded - first name is the same, but in passport, the name has last name mentioned. Would that be an issue while uploading documents or should I get it certified from a notary as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, For proof of employment in visa application, is it sufficient to upload employment reference letters used in ACS and payslips for every 6 months? Or do you suggest uploading additional documents on top of these?


I gave the following for each employment 

1. Each and every payslip
2. PF and equivalent deduction statement 
3. Tax deduction statement
4. Tax assessment completed where applicable 
4. Offer letter
5. Promotion letters
6. Transfer letters
7. Relieving letters
7. Reference letter or SD
8. Bank statements for salary credits 
9. Client / company appreciation letters or awards 

You can add or remove documents as per your own circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smanikandan1987 said:


> Hi NB,
> Just few questions:
> 
> (1) Is form 47a required to be submitted - I'm the primary applicant, while my wife and daughter are dependents
> ...


1. I did not submit although my wife was included in the application 

2. I only scanned in colour and faced no issues

3. I have no idea why on earth you want to upload your photo, so really cant answer
Ask those who have started this practice 
I presume they thought this is a beauty contest, in which case better to upload a professionally shot portfolio 

4. When filling the application and forms, whenever asked if you were known by any other name, give the degree certificate short name
Keep a notarised affidavit with you confirming that both name are yours

Cheers


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. I did not submit although my wife was included in the application
> 
> 2. I only scanned in colour and faced no issues
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the response!

The passport photo is a part of the application, along with other documents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smanikandan1987 said:


> The passport photo is a part of the application, along with other documents.


They have a thousand forms

Are you going to upload each and everything under the sun

The photograph is required only for citizenship applications because in that case the photograph has to be verified 

However, I am now sure you are more conversant then me regarding what all is required

Cheers


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

newbienz said:


> They have a thousand forms
> 
> Are you going to upload each and everything under the sun
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am in this situation, I am in Australia on 457 visa and got invitation for 189 but consulate is not issuing PCC to me since my ex wife in India filed false 498a and informed consulate about this. Her father is demanding 50 lakhs rupees to settle the case. Charge Sheet is not filed yet because IO also know that I am working in Australia and he can suck lot of money from me. What is the best way to go ahead , see I am already 33+ , wanted to settle down in Australia , shed any light , suggestions..etc...cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in this situation, I am in Australia on 457 visa and got invitation for 189 but consulate is not issuing PCC to me since my ex wife in India filed false 498a and informed consulate about this. Her father is demanding 50 lakhs rupees to settle the case. Charge Sheet is not filed yet because IO also know that I am working in Australia and he can suck lot of money from me. What is the best way to go ahead , see I am already 33+ , wanted to settle down in Australia , shed any light , suggestions..etc...cheers


You have to consult a good Immigration lawyer

But they don’t come cheap and would require a considerable investment and even after that no surety of the outcome

Maybe it would be easier if your settlemwith your ex amicably

Cheers


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi , actually now photo is required for all the applicant and it's mandatory section. Provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph.​ I also provide the same, invited on 11th this month.


newbienz said:


> They have a thousand forms
> 
> Are you going to upload each and everything under the sun
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogeesh said:


> Hi , actually now photo is required for all the applicant and it's mandatory section. Provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph.​ I also provide the same, invited on 11th this month.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Then I apologise for my comments
It must be a recent development 

The DHA website still doesn’t show this requirement except for citizenship applications , so how it is mandatory I fail to understand 
Can you give me the link or screenshot of the same ?

Some members have been recommending for uploading for ages when it was not at all required 



Cheers


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Then I apologise for my comments
> It must be a recent development
> 
> The DHA website still doesn’t show this requirement except for citizenship applications , so how it is mandatory I fail to understand
> ...


Hi NB, You can see in the screenshot below, it under documents upload and it's for all the applicants.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogeesh said:


> Hi NB, You can see in the screenshot below, it under documents upload and it's for all the applicants.
> View attachment 89250
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


This is the list of the documents that you have uploaded
Not what is required
Any documents you upload will be reflected in that screen, irrespective of whether it is required or not

Anyways each to his own

Cheers


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

The problem now is, if you don't upload the documents in any of the sections then you can't pay the fee. If you don't have any documents then you need to give clarification why you not uploading. Then only it allow u to pay and lodge, unlike before where u pay first and then upload. This changes implemented from July onwards.


newbienz said:


> This is the list of the documents that you have uploaded
> Not what is required
> 
> Anyways each to his own
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

I applied for Police clearances already. 

1)Can I do the medical also before the payment or I should do it after the payment? Because I heard you need HAP ID and the medical report will be directly sent to HAP. 

2)Also, I believe there is designated hospitals/clinics where I can do this test. Where can I find the list of hospitals for Qatar?

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azam_qr said:


> I applied for Police clearances already.
> 
> 1)Can I do the medical also before the payment or I should do it after the payment? Because I heard you need HAP ID and the medical report will be directly sent to HAP.
> 
> ...


I am presuming you are applying for 189

Most members do the medical tests before they submit the application 

You can generate the HAP I’d by logging in your Immiaccount and then get the tests done

The list of clinics is given on the DHA website
And you are correct. The results Will be sent directly to DHA

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/help/immigration-panel-physicians

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Newbeinz,

I have a query with regards to the company name in the bank statements against the salary credited.
I am working for ABC CO. since 2009 and the co. Name in the bank statement is showing as XYZ ( both are govt. Organization) till 2014 and after that it is showing the co. ABC name. This was because my company and other business units used to transfer the salaries to XYZ Company and then XYZ CO. used to distribute the salaries in bank. After 2015, all business units themselves distribute the salaries to banks and that is why their name's are present. 
Will this create an issue or in better words - how to handle this situation?

Thank You


----------



## pallavid (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi Newbiez

We have received invitation on 11 -09 round for 189.
Below are the few queries

1- I was working in 3 different locations of XYZ company in INDIA only for period of 2 months , 1.5 years and 6 months. 
Should I mention all three locations in address and employment details section of Form 80?

2. I was working till June 2016. then onwards I am unemployed due to child care break.
Should I mention these details as well with reason in unemployment section?
P.S My husband is primary applicant and has claimed partner points for my occupation and experience.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Friends, I reside in Middle East and need to apply for PCC from India. I applied for passport when I was living in a rented apartment in Mumbai and during renewal of the same as well I did not change the address due to urgency of the needed passport. I am a native of south and I do have limited connectivity to Mumbai now. What should I indicate in the permanent address while applying PCC? Should it match to the address of passport?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> Friends, I reside in Middle East and need to apply for PCC from India. I applied for passport when I was living in a rented apartment in Mumbai and during renewal of the same as well I did not change the address due to urgency of the needed passport. I am a native of south and I do have limited connectivity to Mumbai now. What should I indicate in the permanent address while applying PCC? Should it match to the address of passport?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your passport address and PCC address need not to be same. In my case my passport address is native and I did PCC from other state, u just need to show one address proof of address which u mentioning in PCC.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi Newbeinz,
> 
> I have a query with regards to the company name in the bank statements against the salary credited.
> I am working for ABC CO. since 2009 and the co. Name in the bank statement is showing as XYZ ( both are govt. Organization) till 2014 and after that it is showing the co. ABC name. This was because my company and other business units used to transfer the salaries to XYZ Company and then XYZ CO. used to distribute the salaries in bank. After 2015, all business units themselves distribute the salaries to banks and that is why their name's are present.
> ...


Can you get a letter from HR or accounts confirming the above arrangement ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pallavid said:


> Hi Newbiez
> 
> We have received invitation on 11 -09 round for 189.
> Below are the few queries
> ...



1. YES

2. YES

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Friends, I reside in Middle East and need to apply for PCC from India. I applied for passport when I was living in a rented apartment in Mumbai and during renewal of the same as well I did not change the address due to urgency of the needed passport. I am a native of south and I do have limited connectivity to Mumbai now. What should I indicate in the permanent address while applying PCC? Should it match to the address of passport?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can give your parents address in India as your permanent address 

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

pallavid said:


> Hi Newbiez
> 
> We have received invitation on 11 -09 round for 189.
> Below are the few queries
> ...


already answered by NB


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Can you get a letter from HR or accounts confirming the above arrangement ?
> 
> Cheers


My H.R. department will not provide any such letter to me or any external entity since they have very rigid policies with regards to sharing information. However, my companies name is mentioned along with my name in the bank statement. Will this hold any value?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> My H.R. department will not provide any such letter to me or any external entity since they have very rigid policies with regards to sharing information. However, my companies name is mentioned along with my name in the bank statement. Will this hold any value?


I think that’s good enough

Moreover as you said they are government agencies, so chances of fraud are non existent 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for your valuable time and inpit.



newbienz said:


> I think that’s good enough
> 
> Moreover as you said they are government agencies, so chances of fraud are non existent
> 
> Cheers


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

I got NJL (190 visa) as HR replied that VP is not authorized to issue such RnR letter...

1) I am working in a MNC through in outsourced company company and thats why i have attached refrence letter earlier from both ( Letter from HR of my company and letter from VP of MNC) but they have verified from MNC (they replied to DIBP that letter was not issued by authorized person) whereas they did not verified through my company from where i am getting salary and my residence visas are clearly showing the name of Star Services. 
2) MNC HR will not issue reference letter to outsourced employees whereas i can provide :

Fresh letter from Star Services
Email from Etisalat that they cannot issue reference letter
All bank statements
All salary slips

3) Last question is, i have a total of 4 employments but NJL was based on 4th employment only (current employment) so should we reply only about 4th employment or rest should be taken care again?

4) what documents/ justification i should provide to support my claim..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi NB - A quick question in form 80. I am an Indian citizen but I renewed my passport in US. In page 2, question no 9, under passport details it asks for place of issue/ issuing authority. Should it be government of india since that is my home country which issued my passport? but place of issue is new york. Could you clarify?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

What's the difference between documents for "Relationship - Spouse, De-facto partner, evidence of" and Member of family unit, evidence of? for 189 visa under documents for spouse. It seems the required list of documents is same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> I got NJL (190 visa) as HR replied that VP is not authorized to issue such RnR letter...
> 
> 1) I am working in a MNC through in outsourced company company and thats why i have attached refrence letter earlier from both ( Letter from HR of my company and letter from VP of MNC) but they have verified from MNC (they replied to DIBP that letter was not issued by authorized person) whereas they did not verified through my company from where i am getting salary and my residence visas are clearly showing the name of Star Services.
> 2) MNC HR will not issue reference letter to outsourced employees whereas i can provide :
> ...


1. The problem has been created by you .
I don’t blame the department or the MNC
Why did you get a letter from the MNC when you are not working for them directly, I fail to understand
You should have just got the reference letter from star services and that would have been sufficient evidence 

2. Provide the documents that you have listed 
I cannot think of anything else

But if I were in your shoes, I would go through a Mara agent to draft the reply as it has to be very technical and specific 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi NB - A quick question in form 80. I am an Indian citizen but I renewed my passport in US. In page 2, question no 9, under passport details it asks for place of issue/ issuing authority. Should it be government of india since that is my home country which issued my passport? but place of issue is new york. Could you clarify?


It will be New York
Issuing authority would be the consul or whosever signed the passport 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> What's the difference between documents for "Relationship - Spouse, De-facto partner, evidence of" and Member of family unit, evidence of? for 189 visa under documents for spouse. It seems the required list of documents is same.


I uploaded under documents for relationships-spouse......

I did not feel the need for any further research as this serves my purpose explicitly 

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It will be New York
> Issuing authority would be the consul or whosever signed the passport
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. That is what I had thought but just wanted to sure nevertheless.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

I need more rows to fill in my address history for past 10 years in form 80. Is there a way I can add more rows??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> I need more rows to fill in my address history for past 10 years in form 80. Is there a way I can add more rows??


I filled 20 pages in part T section of the form
Whatever questions spillover, write there 

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow okay thank you


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

NB, in Part F employment history, should I keep it consistent with my EOI application? In the sense that I worked for a company from January 2008 to Jul 2017 and for which I am claiming points. ACS deducted two years and hence in the EOI I had two entries for that company one as relevant and the other as non relevant. Should I also have two entries in Form 80? Or should I just have one row and provide details in additional information section in Part T??


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

I had also worked in two locations (India and US) for that company. So again on a similar note, should i have two rows - one for India and one for US or shall I just keep one row and mention both USA and India under locations?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> NB, in Part F employment history, should I keep it consistent with my EOI application? In the sense that I worked for a company from January 2008 to Jul 2017 and for which I am claiming points. ACS deducted two years and hence in the EOI I had two entries for that company one as relevant and the other as non relevant. Should I also have two entries in Form 80? Or should I just have one row and provide details in additional information section in Part T??


I followed the chronological sequence irrespective of whether it was relevant or not

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> I had also worked in two locations (India and US) for that company. So again on a similar note, should i have two rows - one for India and one for US or shall I just keep one row and mention both USA and India under locations?


I spilt each company, designation and location 
No two were merged
That’s why I had 20 pages but I also got my grant in record time of 15+15 days

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

NB , as you may be aware, my tourist visa was refused and I obviously have to mention it under visa refusal reason. I gave the following explanation. I copy pasted a subset of the refusal reason from the refusal document. The refusal reason is enclosed within quotes below. Does the below explanation seem correct to you in terms of language and other factors?

I had applied for an Australian tourist visa (subclass 600) on 14 July 2018. It was refused on 20th July 2018 with the following reason " have not demonstrated sufficiently strong financial, personal, employment or other commitments in your home country"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> NB , as you may be aware, my tourist visa was refused and I obviously have to mention it under visa refusal reason. I gave the following explanation. I copy pasted a subset of the refusal reason from the refusal document. The refusal reason is enclosed within quotes below. Does the below explanation seem correct to you in terms of language and other factors?
> 
> I had applied for an Australian tourist visa (subclass 600) on 14 July 2018. It was refused on 20th July 2018 with the following reason " have not demonstrated sufficiently strong financial, personal, employment or other commitments in your home country"


Looks good

But I am surprised your tourist visa was refused
Were you not working at that time ?

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks. I was working. I myself was surprised. I had just joined a company at that time and showed proof of that company alone and other property documents n such. In hindsight, it was a blunder as I should have definitely showed my full previous 10 year employment history. Like they would have thought "hey this guy has just been employed by a company and he wants to visit Australia"


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I have no idea about form 18 which you are talking about
> Check the number again
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, NB for the response. Sorry for the misprint as the form is 80, not 18. Can you please share your thoughts on below points as well?
1) Part C => 14 > national identity documents
How many documents shall we mention here? Is it we shall mention all documents like adhar card, PAN card, Marriage Certificate, and Voter ID card? Or just one document is fine?
2) Part H – Proposed travel or further stay details
Since the VISA is not yet granted and we are just filing the application so what shall go in this section? As of now we don't know the proposed travel dates or stay details.
3) Part R – Sponsoring employer details. Any Knowns/relatives?
We don't have any known or any sponsorship from Australia. Is it necessary to provide details here? Also, how important or significant is it to have a known person already staying in Australia? Will it make any impact on CO's decision if we don't have any known person in Australia?


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello Vimal

I share similar work experience as yours and had some queries. I have sent you a PM, can you please take a look and respond.



vimal85 said:


> NB, in Part F employment history, should I keep it consistent with my EOI application? In the sense that I worked for a company from January 2008 to Jul 2017 and for which I am claiming points. ACS deducted two years and hence in the EOI I had two entries for that company one as relevant and the other as non relevant. Should I also have two entries in Form 80? Or should I just have one row and provide details in additional information section in Part T??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Thanks, NB for the response. Sorry for the misprint as the form is 80, not 18. Can you please share your thoughts on below points as well?
> 1) Part C => 14 > national identity documents
> How many documents shall we mention here? Is it we shall mention all documents like adhar card, PAN card, Marriage Certificate, and Voter ID card? Or just one document is fine?
> 2) Part H – Proposed travel or further stay details
> ...


1. Only Aadhar is the national identity number.
none of the others are

2. Write not applicable 

3. Write no if you do not know anyone and have no sponsorship 
Not knowing anyone is not significant 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,
Form 1221

In ques 27 (Give details of all post secondary qualifications), Can we put our qualification in abbreviated form like ACCA?

Also, there is a have signed a strategic partnership between The UAE Accountants and Auditors Association (AAA) and The Association of Chartered Certified Accountant (ACCA) in which once i am an ACCA member then i will be granted UAECA certificate directly ( if i am a resident of U.A.E.). So how should i deal with this? Should i enter the same details with regards to start and end date in ACCA qualification and UAECA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> Form 1221
> 
> In ques 27 (Give details of all post secondary qualifications), Can we put our qualification in abbreviated form like ACCA?
> ...


It’s a very technical question about accounting 

I have no idea

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> It’s a very technical question about accounting
> 
> I have no idea
> 
> Cheers


Basically in this arrangement, i will give all acca exam and will be awarded to 2 certificates in the end. ACCA and UAECA.


----------



## talk2alok (Jun 6, 2018)

*489 and 190 for NSW*

Hi Newbeinz,

I have a question regarding visa 489 and 190 in NSW. 

1. Is it possible to file to separate EOI's (489 and 190) for NSW at the same time?
2. Will 190 EOI continue in case I get 489 invite?
3. And is it illegal to keep 190 continued even after getting 489 for the same state?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

talk2alok said:


> Hi Newbeinz,
> 
> I have a question regarding visa 489 and 190 in NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi bro,

1. Yes, possible
2.Yes if you have filled separate eois for both visa classes
3.It is legal, no issue


----------



## srinivask (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi Newbeinz,

I have few queries

Lodged: 28 Mar 2018
Co Contact: 04 Aug 2018 (Form 80, 815 for Kid)
Responded: 09 Aug 2018
Grant: Awaiting

Will filling Form 815 has any effect on Grant and IED dates?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srinivask said:


> Hi Newbeinz,
> 
> I have few queries
> 
> ...


815 is asked from many applicants 

It will not have any effect

Cheers


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Only, Aadhar is the national identity number.
> none of the others are
> 
> 2. Write not applicable
> ...


Thanks, NB for the clarification.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Dear Experts,

I hope you are doing good! We are Indian applicants and are almost done with the visa application and going to start uploading the document as soon as we complete the application form.

We have some queries & confusions in the visa application form for which we need your expert help/advise. Could you please help us with the below information so that we can move ahead with the Visa application?

*Page 3,6/17 - Primary & Migrating dependent applicant respectively

1. National Identity Card
*
-- Added Aadhaar Card details, is it right?

*2. Other names/spellings
*
--Provided all names given in documents - one is deed poll rest are others as respective authorities changed the name by themselves. Do we need to provide any other document except the name change affidavit for deed poll?

*3. Other identity documents
*
--Marriage Certificate & PAN card as other ID document. Any other required?

*4. Health examination
*
--No. This will be done after filling the form and generating HAP ID for main & dependent applicant, right?

*Page 8/17 - Contact Details

5. Postal Address
*
--Yes, will there be any issue if we provide current residential address as Postal address?

*6. Intended state of residence
*
--New South Wales, is it right to mention it right now or we can keep it Unknown? If we fill state name, do we need to update the same in Form 80 & 1221?

*Page 10/17 - Non-migrating members of the family unit

7. Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
*
--No. If we say yes, will that means we have to provide details of our parents & siblings? And do we need to provide document proofs for them as well? 
Also, if we say yes, do we need to update Form 80/1221 with their details or by default we have to provide their details in form 80 & 1221?

*Page 12/17 - Education
8. Can we fill 1st day of that month for commencement & last day for completion?
*
--For both main applicant & spouse, we do not remember the exact dates but know the months of degree commencement & completion. 

*Page 13/17 - Employment

9. Employment history
*
--Added only 1 entry as main applicant is working in same company and provided the joining date. Is it right to do this way or we have to break it the way we did it in EOI based on ACS assessment? 
Also, do we need to change the designations as we got promoted throught our carrier or keep it same as ACS & EOI? Note: Our payslips & appraisal letter have different designations based on the promotion we got.

*10. Description of Duties for employment 
*
--Since this field have limited characters we cannot give all our duties, can we give few details from the reference letter only?

*Page 14/17 - Language

11. Main Language
*
-- Is it ok to add our mother tongue as main language or do we need to provide English in this one as well?

*Page 15/17 - Previous countries of residence
12. Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
*
-- This should be No, right? Both of us lived in UK for less than 1 year, do we need to provide details for that?

Kindly provide answers for above 12 queries as it is very important that we do not provide any incorrect information and mess our case and delay the visa grant time.

If anyone would like to know more about our visa application, I am happy to talk over phone.

@Newbienz, you are guardian of this forum and helped lot of people to get their visa, please help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I hope you are doing good! We are Indian applicants and are almost done with the visa application and going to start uploading the document as soon as we complete the application form.
> 
> ...



1. Correct
2. Get an notarised affidavit made and keep with you confirming that all variations of the spelling are of the same person 
3. Sufficient 
4. Either generate the HAP ID before submitting the application and get the tests done and then only submit the application
Else wait for the CO to generate the hap I’d after the application.
Choice is yours 
5. No problem
6. Mention it..it’s of no consequence ( I am presuming you are under 189)
7. No one other then spouse and children will be added here
8. Put 1st for both start and end
9. Split each designation and location and employer as per ACS and EOI 
10. Give the ones you think best describe you in short
11. Mother tongue and English 
12. You have to provide UK details

Cheers


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Correct
> 2. Get an notarised affidavit made and keep with you confirming that all variations of the spelling are of the same person
> 3. Sufficient
> 4. Either generate the HAP ID before submitting the application and get the tests done and then only submit the application
> ...



Thank you so much Newbienz for your response(even though I am not the one who asked the question). I posted a similar query for Question 7 in a two different threads a few days ago but no one responded. Your response has just solved my query. Much appreciated!


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Correct
> 2. Get an notarised affidavit made and keep with you confirming that all variations of the spelling are of the same person
> 3. Sufficient
> 4. Either generate the HAP ID before submitting the application and get the tests done and then only submit the application
> ...


Thanks for all the information provided, I really appreciate it. I have few more queries, could you please help with those commented in red? Thanks in Advance


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Correct
> 2. Get an notarised affidavit made and keep with you confirming that all variations of the spelling are of the same person
> 3. Sufficient
> 4. Either generate the HAP ID before submitting the application and get the tests done and then only submit the application
> ...


Regarding question 9, below are the details of the employment in ACS & EOI and I just want to understand how to put that information in visa application form.

*
Main Applicant:*
*
ACS:* 

The following employment after March 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates:
03/13 - 05/18 – 5 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position:
SSE
Employer:
XYZ
Country:
INDIA

*EOI:*

Divided employment experience into two. First for relevant experience for which points were claimed and other for irrelevant for which points were not claimed. Both the entries have same designation as reflecting in ACS assessment letter & employment reference letter.

*
Visa Application Form:*

What should be the Employment split? Divided employment experience into two. First for relevant experience for which points are claimed and other for irrelevant for which points are not claimed. Is it right? Or shall we do it based on the designation & location changed? During this employment, traveled to UK for 7 months.


*Dependent Applicant:
*

*ACS: 
*
The following employment after August 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 08/12 ‐ 03/16 – 3 year(s) 7 month(s)
Position: SSE
Employer: XYZ
Country: India
Dates: 03/16 ‐ 01/18 – 1 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: SSD
Employer: ABC

*EOI: 
*
No employment information for dependent, only ACS & PTE details were added


*Visa Application Form:
*
What should be the Employment split? So far I have done two, 1st for 1st employment & 2nd for 2nd employment till Jan'18. Is it right? Or shall we do it based on the designation & location changed? During 1st employment, traveled to UK for 4 months.

*NOTE: Dependent is still working but not claiming any experience after Jan'18 and will not share any documents for current company. But will add that information in Form 80 & 1221.*

Please help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Regarding question 9, below are the details of the employment in ACS & EOI and I just want to understand how to put that information in visa application form.
> 
> *
> Main Applicant:*
> ...


Please read my opening post on how to create the EOI, and so the same has to be entered when applying 

It’s not possible for me to ha d hold you through the process

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Please read my opening post on how to create the EOI, and so the same has to be entered when applying
> 
> It’s not possible for me to ha d hold you through the process
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I have read your posts and found them very informative. I know its difficult to explain on how to create Visa application employment entries. I just want to understand & confirm if I have to create the employment entries the way I did in EOI by referring ACS letter. In EOI, I have 2 entries for one employer - 1 for relevant experience (Points claimed) & other for non relevant (No Points Claimed). Please help and sorry for wasting your time with earlier message.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have read your posts and found them very informative. I know its difficult to explain on how to create Visa application employment entries. I just want to understand & confirm if I have to create the employment entries the way I did in EOI by referring ACS letter. In EOI, I have 2 entries for one employer - 1 for relevant experience (Points claimed) & other for non relevant (No Points Claimed). Please help and sorry for wasting your time with earlier message.


You just follow what you have given in the EOI
I am presuming that the entries were correct

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You just follow what you have given in the EOI
> I am presuming that the entries were correct
> 
> Cheers



Thanks will follow the same pattern as of EOI. Thanks again for the valuable information.

For dependent, I should not be providing current employment details in visa application as I haven't added any document for ACS assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Thanks will follow the same pattern as of EOI. Thanks again for the valuable information.
> 
> For dependent, I should not be providing current employment details in visa application as I haven't added any document for ACS assessment?


If you have claimed partner points, you have to give the ACS assessment for the partner also

CHEERS


----------



## Asad Imran (Sep 15, 2018)

Guys I am really in trouble and confusion as what to do, Please help me out I am stressed...

Recently I have got invitation for 189 for 263111, the problem which is killing me is the experience claim in ACS.
In ACS the Relevant experience has marked after August 2013.
Company A : AUG 2011 TO July 2014
Company B : JUL 2014 TILL date

The issue is for company A, I worked as an Intern from AUG 2011 to FEB 2012 (6 months) and this thing I missed to show to ACS, like the experience letter the company gave me doesnt says anything Intern/Trainee. But I have a contract signed for those six months which mentions Internship with 48 hours a week work, Basic Salary (Small amount) and duration of the Internship. Then After this I have another contract signed with the company which is a normal full time employment.

Although the relavent experience starts after Aug 2013, but what if the CO asks the bank details from Aug 2011.

Is 48 hours a week with basic salary and company benefits will be accepted by the DIBP?

Will CO ask why this Internship was not mentioned in ACS?

The agent told me not to worry about the situation and the CO will ask statements after AUG 2013, to which I am not satisfied.

Help me Please....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Thanks for all the information provided, I really appreciate it. I have few more queries, could you please help with those commented in red? Thanks in Advance


4. Then wait for CO to generate the HAP ID if you want to follow the DHA guidelines 
But I fail to understand why under 189 you cannot generate the hap I’d

6. Write not applicable 

7. In form 80/1221 you have to give details do your parents and siblings

11. Put mother tongue

12. Depends on CO he may or may not ask UK pcc

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asad Imran said:


> Guys I am really in trouble and confusion as what to do, Please help me out I am stressed...
> 
> Recently I have got invitation for 189 for 263111, the problem which is killing me is the experience claim in ACS.
> In ACS the Relevant experience has marked after August 2013.
> ...


As you have appointed an agent, let him do his work

Cheers


----------



## Asad Imran (Sep 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As you have appointed an agent, let him do his work
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much newbienz for your reply.

Just in case CO asks for those two years experience evidence, wouldnt that internship be a problem? I am not satisfied as I have heard Internship is not considered as skilled work.

I am really sorry for asking silly questions, I am hell depressed


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asad Imran said:


> Thank you so much newbienz for your reply.
> 
> Just in case CO asks for those two years experience evidence, wouldnt that internship be a problem? I am not satisfied as I have heard Internship is not considered as skilled work.
> 
> I am really sorry for asking silly questions, I am hell depressed


Have you submitted the application?

Cheers


----------



## Asad Imran (Sep 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Have you submitted the application?
> 
> Cheers


Not yet, I still have 50 days to apply for visa and going through all this confusion as what to do.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asad Imran said:


> Not yet, I still have 50 days to apply for visa and going through all this confusion as what to do.


Can you afford to let this invite lapse ?

Cheers


----------



## Asad Imran (Sep 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Can you afford to let this invite lapse ?
> 
> Cheers


If I let this invite lapse.

My points will turn 75 in March 2019.

In August 2019 again I will be cut down to 70.

Would it be possible to get an invite before August 2019 with the above points ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asad Imran said:


> If I let this invite lapse.
> 
> My points will turn 75 in March 2019.
> 
> ...


It is best you discuss with your agent the pros and cons
He knows your complete history

But if i were in your shoes, I would not give any false statement to the DHA

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

My friend is facing issue in ImmiAccount:

Can't proceed beyond the attachment page on ImmiAccount. 
Uploaded all the docs and under each segment/category, uploaded the docs. 
Still clicking on next page says "I have not uploaded all the required docs" and it asks for justification. 
It does not say what docs are missing.

What should be done in this case ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> My friend is facing issue in ImmiAccount:
> 
> ...


Somebody else also faced this problem a few days back
Wait for an hour or so and try again

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Somebody else also faced this problem a few days back
> Wait for an hour or so and try again
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz.

Have informed the same to my friend. He will wait for 60 minutes and then try again.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

NB. I was asking this question in other forums and groups as well but wanted your advice as well. I was in Connecticut, US from March 2012 to July 2017. I then stayed in Rhode island from August 2017 to April 2018. I came back to India in April 2018. My FBI PCC is dated November 2017. Now I have a couple of questions. If I lodge the 189 visa in the next few days, is this FBI PCC (and if course Indian PCC) enough? Or should I also get a state PCC? Also since the FBI PCC is 10 months old, should I lodge a fresh one?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> NB. I was asking this question in other forums and groups as well but wanted your advice as well. I was in Connecticut, US from March 2012 to July 2017. I then stayed in Rhode island from August 2017 to April 2018. I came back to India in April 2018. My FBI PCC is dated November 2017. Now I have a couple of questions. If I lodge the 189 visa in the next few days, is this FBI PCC (and if course Indian PCC) enough? Or should I also get a state PCC? Also since the FBI PCC is 10 months old, should I lodge a fresh one?


The rules are very clear

US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.

You will need the state PCC also

Regarding FBI PCC, it all depends on the CO
He may or may not ask for a fresh one

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks NB. Since I am no longer in the US, can I apply for Rhode island state PCC now and would they provide it?


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 4. Then wait for CO to generate the HAP ID if you want to follow the DHA guidelines
> But I fail to understand why under 189 you cannot generate the hap I’d
> 
> 6. Write not applicable
> ...


Finally generated HAP ID for me and my wife. Was not able to find correct link for Health assessment. Now stuck with last few questions, could you please help with it?

*1. Health examination
Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
*
This should be yes now and we have to add details of medical accordingly and then submit the visa application?

*2. Employment history
Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application?
*
I've chosen yes as we are claiming partner skills points and given details for 2 employments. Now question is Dependent is still working in current (3rd) company but didn't provided documents for current company for ACS assessment. Do I need to mention the details of current company in Visa application and upload relevant documents? Or just provide that information in Form 80 & 1221 only?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Thanks NB. Since I am no longer in the US, can I apply for Rhode island state PCC now and would they provide it?


No idea

Cheers


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have uploaded my Form 80 and submitted the visa form . now I realized that there is question 14) Do you currently have , or have you ever had , any national identity documents or number (including birth registration number ,social security card etc )? Where I have filled only MY AADHAR card details . I lived in Mexico for 4 months 10 days and I have a Social Security no, and CURP number from Mexico. though I have mention my stay and employment at Mexico in visa from and in employment history and address details in form 80. I will submit the for 1221 and here I am planing to mention the details in national identity documents and will upload the related documents as well once I got the translated version from Spanish to English.

My Doubt is that , how I will rectify the form 80 where I missed to mention the 2 identity number in Q14. ?

what I am thinking is it upload the latest form 80 with providing the above missing data with the file naming convention is some thing like Updated_form_80 .

Please suggest your opinion on this..


Regards
Milan Pradhan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ermpradhan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have uploaded my Form 80 and submitted the visa form . now I realized that there is question 14) Do you currently have , or have you ever had , any national identity documents or number (including birth registration number ,social security card etc )? Where I have filled only MY AADHAR card details . I lived in Mexico for 4 months 10 days and I have a Social Security no, and CURP number from Mexico. though I have mention my stay and employment at Mexico in visa from and in employment history and address details in form 80. I will submit the for 1221 and here I am planing to mention the details in national identity documents and will upload the related documents as well once I got the translated version from Spanish to English.
> 
> ...


File a form 1023

Give the missed details in that

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

*In Form 1221*

Hi NB,

In ques 33 (Contact’s current employment details), i have entered my brother in laws details and he is currently a student. So should i enter his university details or how to deal with this ques?

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In ques 33 (Contact’s current employment details), i have entered my brother in laws details and he is currently a student. So should i enter his university details or how to deal with this ques?
> 
> Thank You


You can enter his university details

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Finally generated HAP ID for me and my wife. Was not able to find correct link for Health assessment. Now stuck with last few questions, could you please help with it?
> 
> *1. Health examination
> Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
> ...


@Newbienz could you please share your expert knowledge on the above? Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> @Newbienz could you please share your expert knowledge on the above? Thanks a lot for the help!


1. That’s correct

2. You should provide details of current employment also. Mark it as non relevant if that is possible
Upload the evidence also

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. That’s correct
> 
> 2. You should provide details of current employment also. Mark it as non relevant if that is possible
> Upload the evidence also
> ...


Thanks a lot for your valuable insights again. It really help me to move forward. I am still confused about Q2, do I still need to add details of current employment in visa application even when I haven't added that in ACS and provided January 2018 as last working date? Also I do not have any reference letter or statutory declaration from current company. 
*Note: Employment proofs available for current employer are appointment letter, salary slip, PF Statement & Form 16.*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Thanks a lot for your valuable insights again. It really help me to move forward. I am still confused about Q2, do I still need to add details of current employment in visa application even when I haven't added that in ACS and provided January 2018 as last working date? Also I do not have any reference letter or statutory declaration from current company.
> *Note: Employment proofs available for current employer are appointment letter, salary slip, PF Statement & Form 16.*


I am sorry

I give up
It’s not possible for me to submit the complete application for you

I am sure others will help you out

If I were in your shoes, I would have applied through a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Thanks a lot for your valuable insights again. It really help me to move forward. I am still confused about Q2, do I still need to add details of current employment in visa application even when I haven't added that in ACS and provided January 2018 as last working date? Also I do not have any reference letter or statutory declaration from current company.
> 
> *Note: Employment proofs available for current employer are appointment letter, salary slip, PF Statement & Form 16.*




You HAVE to add details of your current employment in your form. It’s non negotiable. Not adding it would amount to lying and grounds for visa denial. You have to add your current employment and upload all evidences that you’re working there currently. This would include offer letter, pay slips, PF statement, form 26AS, etc etc. What you submitted in ACS is irrelevant now


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I am sorry
> 
> I give up
> It’s not possible for me to submit the complete application for you
> ...


Apologies for asking too many questions. I know it can be irritating to provide answer on silly questions. Anyway, thanks for all the help you have provided so far.

Have a nice day!


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> You HAVE to add details of your current employment in your form. It’s non negotiable. Not adding it would amount to lying and grounds for visa denial. You have to add your current employment and upload all evidences that you’re working there currently. This would include offer letter, pay slips, PF statement, form 26AS, etc etc. What you submitted in ACS is irrelevant now


Thanks Abhishek, it really means a lot for sharing this information. Without any miss, I am adding my current company details in visa application. 

One last question, should we (main & dependent applicant) need to add 10th class marksheet/certificate as Birth certificate in other identity documents?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Thanks Abhishek, it really means a lot for sharing this information. Without any miss, I am adding my current company details in visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> One last question, should we (main & dependent applicant) need to add 10th class marksheet/certificate as Birth certificate in other identity documents?




If you do not have a birth certificate, you can add the 10th class certificate instead. However, if it’s possible for you to get the birth certificate, please go ahead and upload the BC itself. Else, 10th class markscard should do 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> If you do not have a birth certificate, you can add the 10th class certificate instead. However, if it’s possible for you to get the birth certificate, please go ahead and upload the BC itself. Else, 10th class markscard should do
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...



Thanks a lot Abhishek. I tried to arrange BC but unsuccessful. I'll give it another try but not sure if it work out. Thanks again.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

With regard to travel history to be updated in Form 80 for the last 10 years, is it required to upload all the visa copies of the passport or just typing all the travel history in the last 10 year will do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> With regard to travel history to be updated in Form 80 for the last 10 years, is it required to upload all the visa copies of the passport or just typing all the travel history in the last 10 year will do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just typed the history as I had too many visa stamps and most of them were smudged or overlapped

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks NB for the response.

One more question, I am submitting my grade 10 and 12 mark-sheets as proof for age as it is indicated in that. By the way until my graduation I had in all documents my name is maintained with initials(drawing from the first letter of my father name); however, post graduation I have dropped my initials taken from the father name. Do I need to mention in both Form 80 and 1221 about this as called in different names and requires an affidavit as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Thanks NB for the response.
> 
> One more question, I am submitting my grade 10 and 12 mark-sheets as proof for age as it is indicated in that. By the way until my graduation I had in all documents my name is maintained with initials(drawing from the first letter of my father name); however, post graduation I have dropped my initials taken from the father name. Do I need to mention in both Form 80 and 1221 about this as called in different names and requires an affidavit as well?
> 
> ...


You have to indicate that in the forms and application as known by another name 

An affidavit may not be required , but if you are over cautious, get one made and keep with you

Cheers


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

my ACS expires in Oct'18 and i have already lodged my visa in Aug'18. Should i need to provide new ACS or it doesn't matter after lodgement ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> my ACS expires in Oct'18 and i have already lodged my visa in Aug'18. Should i need to provide new ACS or it doesn't matter after lodgement ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not required 
It has to be valid only till the date of invite

Cheers


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

This is related to 190 criteria for Victoria. It is mentioned that a person can directly submit an application on the Vic website if he/she has a job offer. Does this criteria hold in case of contract jobs(>40 hrs /week) for a period of let's say 6/12 months?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a4arunav said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> This is related to 190 criteria for Victoria. It is mentioned that a person can directly submit an application on the Vic website if he/she has a job offer. Does this criteria hold in case of contract jobs(>40 hrs /week) for a period of let's say 6/12 months?
> 
> Thanks!


I presume you are from ICT

So you are no longer eligible to apply directly even with a job offer.
You have to submit an EOI and wait for the pre invite 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/news-events/news/2018/skilled-visa-nomination-changes

An “Invitation Only” application procedure applies across three industry groups: Information & Communication Technology, Building & Engineering and Nursing. 457 visa holders and applicants holding valid job offers are now subject to this procedure also.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitinr2011 said:


> I would like to share my painful wait and journey for 189 visa. I applied for the visa on 13th April 2017 and got natural justice letter on Aug 2017 and replied for the same in Sep. After that I tried to contact Dibp many a times over the phone, email and feedback unit but in vain and got standard reply stating it's still in progress and have to wait. Please can someone suggest me what can be done to get an outcome and will it help if I contact ombudsman. Thank you
> 
> Nitin


With a NJL, if I were in your shoes I would wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

nitinr2011 said:


> I would like to share my painful wait and journey for 189 visa. I applied for the visa on 13th April 2017 and got natural justice letter on Aug 2017 and replied for the same in Sep. After that I tried to contact Dibp many a times over the phone, email and feedback unit but in vain and got standard reply stating it's still in progress and have to wait. Please can someone suggest me what can be done to get an outcome and will it help if I contact ombudsman. Thank you
> 
> Nitin


What was NJL for? 

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> nitinr2011 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to share my painful wait and journey for 189 visa. I applied for the visa on 13th April 2017 and got natural justice letter on Aug 2017 and replied for the same in Sep. After that I tried to contact Dibp many a times over the phone, email and feedback unit but in vain and got standard reply stating it's still in progress and have to wait. Please can someone suggest me what can be done to get an outcome and will it help if I contact ombudsman. Thank you
> ...


 it was regarding proof of business and confusion about office address.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

nitinr2011 said:


> it was regarding proof of business and confusion about office address.


Hi buddy,
If you don't mind, can you elaborate please?? What was the confusion in proof of business and office address??


----------



## jnrstd (Jul 23, 2017)

*Help on submitting EOI*

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing well.


Appreciate your suggestion on submitting EOI. My agent has applied an EOI - 189 visa for me. As I've been going through a lot of posts in this forum, came to know that many peoplr are submitting multiple EOIs. But, the agent is reluctant to submit more eois.
What's your opinion? Can I submit EOIs separately?

[Job - Software Engineering
Point w/o ss - 65
PTE - 20 points]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jnrstd said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


If you are going through an agent, let him do his work

If you don’t have confidence in him, then apply directly 
Don’t go behind his back and mess up everything 

But all said and done with just 65 points, there is no chance To get an invite except by a miracle 

Cheers


----------



## jnrstd (Jul 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you are going through an agent, let him do his work
> 
> If you don’t have confidence in him, then apply directly
> Don’t go behind his back and mess up everything
> ...


Thanks for your reply


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Not required
> 
> It has to be valid only till the date of invite
> 
> ...




One query on ACS. I have 11 months call center experience which ACS marked as not relevant. I haven’t mentioned this job in Visa application. But in my EOI, this job was mentioned and marked as non relevant. 

Should I still need to show this job in visa application irrespective of ACS marking it as not related closely to nominated occupation.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> One query on ACS. I have 11 months call center experience which ACS marked as not relevant. I haven’t mentioned this job in Visa application. But in my EOI, this job was mentioned and marked as non relevant.
> 
> Should I still need to show this job in visa application irrespective of ACS marking it as not related closely to nominated occupation.
> 
> ...


You have to show it in the visa application also and mark it as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## Arun.L (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi newbienz, I remember a thread regarding health insurance where you and kaju discussed a lot. I couldn't locate it now. Can you please help me with the url. Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arun.L said:


> Hi newbienz, I remember a thread regarding health insurance where you and kaju discussed a lot. I couldn't locate it now. Can you please help me with the url. Thanks in advance


Here you go

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1306498-private-health-insurance-save-tax.html

Cheers


----------



## Arun.L (Apr 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Arun.L said:
> 
> 
> > Hi newbienz, I remember a thread regarding health insurance where you and kaju discussed a lot. I couldn't locate it now. Can you please help me with the url. Thanks in advance
> ...


Thanks Newbienz. You have been helpful as always.


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, I just lodged my 189 application. Just want to verify if what I did was correct. My name format in Passport is Last Name, Given Name, and Middle Name. In some of my documents my Middle Name is included and in some, not. So what I did was, since the form is just asking for "Given Name", I did not include my Middle Name and included it in the "Other Names" section' Given Name Field. Was it the correct way to do it? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

its.kc said:


> Hi Newbienz, I just lodged my 189 application. Just want to verify if what I did was correct. My name format in Passport is Last Name, Given Name, and Middle Name. In some of my documents my Middle Name is included and in some, not. So what I did was, since the form is just asking for "Given Name", I did not include my Middle Name and included it in the "Other Names" section' Given Name Field. Was it the correct way to do it? Thanks.


The strongest identity evidence is the passport

I would have given the name given in the passport as my name and the short name in other names

Anyways, what’s done is done

But I think you will have to file a form 1023, else if they issue the grant in your short name, then it will not match your passport and you will not be allowed to enter Australia 

Cheers


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The strongest identity evidence is the passport
> 
> I would have given the name given in the passport as my name and the short name in other names
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Newbienz. But also to clarify, in my passport, my Given Name and Middle names are separately written.

It was written like this:
LABEL FOR LAST NAME
<LAST NAME>
LABEL FOR GIVEN NAME
<GIVEN NAME>
LABEL FOR MIDDLE NAME
<MIDDLE NAME>

It's the reason why I did not include the Middle name cause it's not written under the "GIVEN NAME" category.

I worry that they would still classify my Middle Name as part of my Given Name.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

its.kc said:


> Thanks for the advice Newbienz. But also to clarify, in my passport, my Given Name and Middle names are separately written.
> 
> It was written like this:
> LABEL FOR LAST NAME
> ...


Your middle name has to appear in the visa afaik
If it’s missing, it may not be valid

Your passport says
Andrew name
Peter middle name 
Baker surname

So you can write Andrew peter as your name and baker as surname in forms which don’t have space for middle name

Cheers


----------



## PKM1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

Can you advise me?
- Should I wait for the 189 or 190 by Changing my ANZSCO code to 261312?

Note: My ACS will expire next Month and 189 will expire in Apr-19
Will add up another 5 points in March-19 for experience

ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age -30
PTE-10
Exp-10
EDU-15


EOI(189) DOE - 26-04-2017
EOI(190) VIC DOE - 22-02-2018- No Response


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PKM1 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Can you advise me?
> - Should I wait for the 189 or 190 by Changing my ANZSCO code to 261312?
> ...


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## PKM1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks bro.
But I need your advice on changing ANZSCO code to 261312.
Will it be useful?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PKM1 said:


> Thanks bro.
> But I need your advice on changing ANZSCO code to 261312.
> Will it be useful?


That requires me to study the invitation pattern, which I don’t

Please leave me out of it 

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

Is it an issue if for 189 Family Sponsor is the same as my employer?
Basically, My cousin has started a genuine registered Company. He will show me as an employee and since he is also a relative, he would be sponsoring me for 489 as well. Just wanted to check with you if that could be an issue.
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Is it an issue if for 189 Family Sponsor is the same as my employer?
> Basically, My cousin has started a genuine registered Company. He will show me as an employee and since he is also a relative, he would be sponsoring me for 489 as well. Just wanted to check with you if that could be an issue.
> Thanks in advance


The department will be very suspicious, for which I don’t blame them

You have to be sure that the company and the job offer are 100% genuine backed up with solid irrefutable evidence

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

It is a Genuine Registered Company but with few clients and customers (Not too much of Business as its a StartUp).
Also, I am guessing it might be an issue as the salary is not credited to my Bank Account on the same date every month. What are your thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> It is a Genuine Registered Company but with few clients and customers (Not too much of Business as its a StartUp).
> Also, I am guessing it might be an issue as the salary is not credited to my Bank Account on the same date every month. What are your thoughts?


As long as it is credited, the dates don’t matter
But the taxes aus super etc all have to match 

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for the info NB


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

I have a question regarding medical exam for 189 visa.

Visitor Visa Grant Dec 2017 (3mos per entry, multiple entry)
Agreed to do Health Undertaking as per visa requirements
Initial Entry to Australia: January 2018
Called Health Undertaking, told them that I will be staying for 3 months in Australia 
for a short course. They told me that due to high number of persons booked for the undertaking,
they will not be able to book me for an appointment for the next 3 months. Hence, they just marked
my health undertaking as being compliant since I was able to contact them after arriving.

Exit Australia April 2018
2nd entry: Sept 2018 (expecting an ITA for 189 this coming Oct 11 and planning to lodge onshore)
Called Health Undertaking, they scheduled me an appointment and did a chest xray and sputum AFB x3, which the results
would take about 8 weeks for the sputum

Now the question is; Should I book an appointment for the medical (189 requirement) now while waiting 
for the invitation? or just wait for the invite first and CO contact? Aiming for a direct grant

Any advise is much appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> I have a question regarding medical exam for 189 visa.
> 
> Visitor Visa Grant Dec 2017 (3mos per entry, multiple entry)
> Agreed to do Health Undertaking as per visa requirements
> ...


If you want a direct grant, then obviously you have to get your medical done beforehand and submit a complete application 
So get an appointment and complete it now

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi...I have a question...Im confused that till when 65 pointers have to wait for invites? As dailynew applicants are being lodged, with some of them having 70 or more points.
Now, approx 2000 applicants who have DOE of 2018 or later, are yet to be invited as far as my knowledge. In that case if say only 1500 invited are being called, then will all 70 or more pointers will be invited, Irrespective of ANZCO CODE and DOE? Or do we have chance as well....I think more the no. of invites, more chance we are having...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi...I have a question...Im confused that till when 65 pointers have to wait for invites? As dailynew applicants are being lodged, with some of them having 70 or more points.
> Now, approx 2000 applicants who have DOE of 2018 or later, are yet to be invited as far as my knowledge. In that case if say only 1500 invited are being called, then will all 70 or more pointers will be invited, Irrespective of ANZCO CODE and DOE? Or do we have chance as well....I think more the no. of invites, more chance we are having...


I do not predict invites

See Iscah website

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I do not predict invites
> 
> See Iscah website
> 
> Cheers


____________________


Its not about predicting invite dear, its just the second part which is troubling me more? Kindly go through my question again....please


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> ____________________
> 
> 
> Its not about predicting invite dear, its just the second part which is troubling me more? Kindly go through my question again....please



Sorry to says this. no one except DHA can answer your question.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Got the invite on 11th August and landed in Australia on 8th September on work visa for the same company.
In visa application submitted on 17th Sep under current employment ideally should have created another entry starting 8th September for Australia location and marked as current and ended India employment on 7th SEP.
Now I have submitted the correction request form, hopefully, it will not be a big issue.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got the invite on 11th August and landed in Australia on 8th September on work visa for the same company.
> In visa application submitted on 17th Sep under current employment ideally should have created another entry starting 8th September for Australia location and marked as current and ended India employment on 7th SEP.
> Now I have submitted the correction request form, hopefully, it will not be a big issue.


As you have done it voluntarily, should not be an issue 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Form 80 and 1221*

Hi NB,

I have a query with regards to form 80.

In ques 19- Part F – Employment for my wife. She is a house wife. We got married in 2014 and she then moved in with me permanently in 2016 (she was completing her studied in home country whereas i was in U.A.E.).She used to stay at her parents home. I know that i will have to mention here as unemployed, But most of her expenses for this period where taken care by her parents, so should i mention sponsored by parents till 2016 and then by husband or how to deal with this question? Will it be an issue as why her parents were her sponsor after marriage or something?


In form 1221,

Ques 22, Are you fully funding your trip? She is a housewife and she can fund her trip through me. On this basis, can i answer this as "yes" or answer as "NO" and enter my detail as a sponsor?

Part L – Migration visas ques 40-Do you intend to work in Australia?Currently she is not working but she might or might not work after migrating to Australia. Is it okay to answer this as "Yes" or just mention as "No" based on her current and previous no employment history?

Thank You


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I tried really really hard to stay away from this. But, I just can’t any more. It’s quite sexist to think that your wife has to be sponsored by someone. Either she’s employed or she’s chosen not to. You don’t have to justify who paid her bills! 

22. Whether you pay for her travel or she pays, it’s the same in an equal marriage. There’s no question of you “sponsoring” her. Just answer the question as Yes. 





190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a query with regards to form 80.
> 
> ...


19F ..Write what is true
Who paid the expenses will not be big issue but that you 2 stayed apart may be an issue for geniuine marriage 

22.. if she has her own savings in personal bank account then write yes else show yourself as sponsor

Part L YES..no problem

Cheers


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi Tony,

Do we need to submit Form47a in the visa application? The website of home affairs for 189 says for dependents above 18 years of age must be submitted. As i am applying wife as on of the dependent, should I need to fill this and upload? I knew only of 80 & 1221. Please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farooq41 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Do we need to submit Form47a in the visa application? The website of home affairs for 189 says for dependents above 18 years of age must be submitted. As i am applying wife as on of the dependent, should I need to fill this and upload? I knew only of 80 & 1221. Please suggest


FOr spouse you need not submit form 47a
80/1221 is sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*IED Waiver?*

Hi Newbienz,


I got my grant earlier today. Thanks for your help throughout the application process.


My IED is 14-Nov-2018. Along with grant letters, I also received an IMMI letter; please see the snapshot of letter attached. I have been told by a few folks on this forum that it is an IED waiver. But one person said that it is advised to be in the Australia by the IED mentioned.


Can you confirm if the letter I received is an IED waiver and that the IED mentioned in my grant can be breached? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> 
> I got my grant earlier today. Thanks for your help throughout the application process.
> ...


Congratulations 

IED Has been waived for you
You are free to enter Australia anytime upto the PR validity

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> IED Has been waived for you
> You are free to enter Australia anytime upto the PR validity
> ...



awesome...thanks !!!


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz,
I am about to apply for PCC in Australia.I have been in Australia for the past two years. When I checked the application online, it showed 100 points check list. For me, I have Indian passport(70 points), electricity bill(25 points) and bank statements(20 points), I have documents for 100 points. But for mely wife,, only passport is thee, no bank statement or name in utility bill. Please let me know how can I plan for this points shortage. In short, what are the mandatory documents for PCC in Australia for all the applicants. Please clarify.

P. S. I have rental agreement in which my wife's name is present. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz,
> I am about to apply for PCC in Australia.I have been in Australia for the past two years. When I checked the application online, it showed 100 points check list. For me, I have Indian passport(70 points), electricity bill(25 points) and bank statements(20 points), I have documents for 100 points. But for mely wife,, only passport is thee, no bank statement or name in utility bill. Please let me know how can I plan for this points shortage. In short, what are the mandatory documents for PCC in Australia for all the applicants. Please clarify.
> 
> P. S. I have rental agreement in which my wife's name is present.
> ...


She must be having a Medicare card ?

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Nope, we are in 457 Visa having only private insurance. I just now checked there is birth certificate(70 points) in the 100 points document list. Hopefully that is sufficient along with passport?


newbienz said:


> She must be having a Medicare card ?
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Nope, we are in 457 Visa having only private insurance. I just now checked there is birth certificate(70 points) in the 100 points document list. Hopefully that is sufficient along with passport?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


You cannot use both
Do you have her class X , XII marksheet or college degree ?
That may do

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes, we have her X and XII mark sheets.But in the 100 points list document,I could not find Mark sheet option. Can I submit both marksheets and birth certificates?


newbienz said:


> You cannot use both
> Do you have her class X , XII marksheet or college degree ?
> That may do
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Yes, we have her X and XII mark sheets.But in the 100 points list document,I could not find Mark sheet option. Can I submit both marksheets and birth certificates?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


This is the link I am looking at 

I presumed it was for immigration purposes 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Licensing/Documents/100-points-identification-guidelines.pdf

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot newbienz. I referred to some other document. I think the one which you shared is clear. I can go with passport, marriage certificate(but it does not include my or wife's signature) , college certificate (comes under last 10 years category, school certificates go beyond 10 years and does not meet the within 10 years condition). Please let me know if you find any issues with the list.


newbienz said:


> This is the link I am looking at
> 
> I presumed it was for immigration purposes
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot newbienz. I referred to some other document. I think the one which you shared is clear. I can go with passport, marriage certificate(but it does not include my or wife's signature) , college certificate (comes under last 10 years category, school certificates go beyond 10 years and does not meet the within 10 years condition). Please let me know if you find any issues with the list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


What are you going to use it for ?

Australian Police clearances?

Then this would be the list 

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com

The bitth certificate and the passport would suffice in that case 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Moreover, all the documents must be signed by JP or only colored photo is sufficient, please clarify.


bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot newbienz. I referred to some other document. I think the one which you shared is clear. I can go with passport, marriage certificate(but it does not include my or wife's signature) , college certificate (comes under last 10 years category, school certificates go beyond 10 years and does not meet the within 10 years condition). Please let me know if you find any issues with the list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes, I am going to use it for PCC in Australia. OK, will use passport and Birth certificate. DBut do they need to be signed by JP? Please clarify.


newbienz said:


> What are you going to use it for ?
> 
> Australian Police clearances?
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Yes, I am going to use it for PCC in Australia. OK, will use passport and Birth certificate. DBut do they need to be signed by JP? Please clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


No attestation required 
I am presuming both the original documents are in English 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot Newbienz. Birth certificate is mixed with both English and Indian regional language.


newbienz said:


> No attestation required
> I am presuming both the original documents are in English
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Did you asked for it or you just got it?
Any idea about the criterion on IED exception?​


Ausysdhome said:


> awesome...thanks !!!


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Did you asked for it or you just got it?
> Any idea about the criterion on IED exception?​



I did not ask for it. Couple mins after I received grant emails, I received this email for IED waiver.


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
I had a CO contact on August 17th for birth certificate , 
I responded to the CO via email and asked for some additional time.
I did not click on the information provided button.
I have not heard back from the CO yet.

My 28 day deadline expired on September 14th.
Is this normal.
Should i email and ask ?

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I had a CO contact on August 17th for birth certificate ,
> I responded to the CO via email and asked for some additional time.
> I did not click on the information provided button.
> ...


How much further delay in getting the birth certificate?

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> How much further delay in getting the birth certificate?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbienz,
I should get in October 10th /11th.
My mother is flying to India on the 9th.


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> How much further delay in getting the birth certificate?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbienz,
I should get on October 10th /11th.

My mother is flying to India on the 9th.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Thanks Newbienz,
> I should get in October 10th /11th.
> My mother is flying to India on the 9th.


In that case just send another email informing the CO of the steps you have taken and are hopeful of getting the same by 15th October 

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In that case just send another email informing the CO of the steps you have taken and are hopeful of getting the same by 15th October
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Newbienz, 
I guess i should click on the information provided button after i upload my birth certificate.
I should also get my school leaving certificate after my mother reaches India.

Thanks again for your help . 
It is greatly appreciated


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,

I have a query with regards to the filling of visa application form in Immi Account.

Does it needs to be filled in block letters?

I am an indian and I don't have any NATIONAL IDENTITY CARD as per the criteria mentioned in the immi account, since i am residing in U.A.E since birth. I have U.A.E. resident i.d. card and U.A.E. driving license. So while answering this ques "Does this applicant have a national identity card? " should i write no or yes and enter the U.A.E. resident i.d. card and U.A.E. driving license.(Same can be done in form 80 also?)

Thank You


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are not citizen of Uae , so cannot our resident card I believe. Hope u hold indian Passport.
Do u hold PIO from India ? Else apply for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dillu85 said:


> You are not citizen of Uae , so cannot our resident card I believe. Hope u hold indian Passport.
> Do u hold PIO from India ? Else apply for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I am holding and Indian Passport. Should that be included under national identity category because my assumption is that anything other than passport must be included under national identity category. Is my assumption correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a query with regards to the filling of visa application form in Immi Account.
> 
> ...


You can give the UAE identity card in the application and form 80/1221

I did not fill in complete block letters 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> You can give the UAE identity card in the application and form 80/1221
> 
> I did not fill in complete block letters
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbienz,

So in the visa application, i must answer the question "Does this applicant have a national identity card" as No, but in form 80 and 1221, i can put details of my U.A.E. license and U.A.E. resident identity card. Am i correct in this?


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, can i apply a tourist visa 601 while waiting for a grant for 189? Will it affect my 189 visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks Newbienz,
> 
> So in the visa application, i must answer the question "Does this applicant have a national identity card" as No, but in form 80 and 1221, i can put details of my U.A.E. license and U.A.E. resident identity card. Am i correct in this?


Nope

You have to be consistent everywhere 

I do not have much idea but a UAE resident card should qualify as a national ID card

So give that number everywhere 

The drivers license number I do not know why you are using that and where

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> Hi Newbienz, can i apply a tourist visa 601 while waiting for a grant for 189? Will it affect my 189 visa.


You can apply 
It will not affect your 189
But if by some quirk of fate, your 189 is issued earlier and the 601 later, then the 189 will stand cancelled

Are you willing to take that risk ?

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> You have to be consistent everywhere
> 
> ...


U.A.E. resident i.d. card (Emirates i.d.) are issues based on your U.A.E. visa and their time period. Once visa expires, both the visa and card needs to be renewed. One more thing to add, my U.A.E. PCC will also be issued by providing the emirates i.d. details to the Police. I don't mind entering Emirates i.d. card details in visa application and all the forms, but while filling visa application, it is mention what all is considered as national identity for Indian's. It includes adhar card, pan card and all. That's why i am concerned whether to include my emirates i.d. (U.A.E. resident i.d. card) details under national identity category or no?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> U.A.E. resident i.d. card (Emirates i.d.) are issues based on your U.A.E. visa and their time period. Once visa expires, both the visa and card needs to be renewed. One more thing to add, my U.A.E. PCC will also be issued by providing the emirates i.d. details to the Police. I don't mind entering Emirates i.d. card details in visa application and all the forms, but while filling visa application, it is mention what all is considered as national identity for Indian's. It includes adhar card, pan card and all. That's why i am concerned whether to include my emirates i.d. (U.A.E. resident i.d. card) details under national identity category or no?


The UAE card in that case is temporary card
Don’t enter that anywhere

Cheers


----------



## coffee_holic (May 10, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

I am filling the immi account with employment history . My occupation is software engineer and I worked for only 1 company from Jan 2009 until now without breaking or gap.
According ACS, only my experience after Jan 2011 are relevant.
In my EOI, I entered 

Jan , 2009 ~ Jan 2011 : not relevant
Feb 2011 ~ now : relevant.

So, in immi account employment history step 14/18 , I entered 1 entry company ABC from Jan, 2009 to now , selected as claiming point occupation with duration 5 years in the past 10 years.

Is it correct ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

coffee_holic said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I am filling the immi account with employment history . My occupation is software engineer and I worked for only 1 company from Jan 2009 until now without breaking or gap.
> According ACS, only my experience after Jan 2011 are relevant.
> ...


It’s Wrong

You have to breakup in 2 parts as you have done in the EOI
2009-2011 in the Immiaccount also you have to show as non relevant 

I even broke up with periods for each promotion also 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,

I have created the immi account yesterday through skill select and partially filled the first page. I remember saving it. Now, after logging directly into immi account, i am unable to see my application. How can i view my incomplete application?

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have created the immi account yesterday through skill select and partially filled the first page. I remember saving it. Now, after logging directly into immi account, i am unable to see my application. How can i view my incomplete application?
> 
> Thank You


They keep changing the process

You will have to figure it out yourself 

Cheers


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello Newbienze I have lodged my 189 visa 1 month ago and I am curious on one thing that i have a 11 month travelling history of Saudia Arab in the last 10 years and before 10 years it’s more than a year so I have given my 10 years history only in form 80 as requested and I also submitted my all exit entries of passport, if they ask about saudia PCC, they dont give police certificate its been written in the skillselect website also instead we have to give,
1. All exit entries of passport
2. All resident permits and final exit document
3. Employer letter

For the first point I have alreaddy submitted exit entries and second point I don’t have resident permit (iqama) copies as my father already submitted to government their, and for the final exit doc. I have mofa screen shot which is written in Arabic Final exit.
For the third pont i have not employed anywhere as my father sponsored me and i have anly went for a visit.
My concern is if the CO gona ask for the PCC or any other document I don’t have the copies of Resident permit so what would i do or in last 10 years it’s only 11 months visits so would he gona ask for the extra docs also ?
Please any Advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## saifnow (Jul 20, 2012)

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hello Newbienze I have lodged my 189 visa 1 month ago and I am curious on one thing that i have a 11 month travelling history of Saudia Arab in the last 10 years and before 10 years it’s more than a year so I have given my 10 years history only in form 80 as requested and I also submitted my all exit entries of passport, if they ask about saudia PCC, they dont give police certificate its been written in the skillselect website also instead we have to give,
> 1. All exit entries of passport
> 2. All resident permits and final exit document
> 3. Employer letter
> ...


If it is within 10 Years and you lived there for more than 1 Year, in that case PCC is required. Otherwise not.

Hopefully CO will not ask for it.


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for reply if the CO asks so the final exit screen shot is enough otherwise how could i get those resident permits back, I don’t see any way! 😞




saifnow said:


> ahsen.m07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Newbienze I have lodged my 189 visa 1 month ago and I am curious on one thing that i have a 11 month travelling history of Saudia Arab in the last 10 years and before 10 years it’s more than a year so I have given my 10 years history only in form 80 as requested and I also submitted my all exit entries of passport, if they ask about saudia PCC, they dont give police certificate its been written in the skillselect website also instead we have to give,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hello Newbienze I have lodged my 189 visa 1 month ago and I am curious on one thing that i have a 11 month travelling history of Saudia Arab in the last 10 years and before 10 years it’s more than a year so I have given my 10 years history only in form 80 as requested and I also submitted my all exit entries of passport, if they ask about saudia PCC, they dont give police certificate its been written in the skillselect website also instead we have to give,
> 1. All exit entries of passport
> 2. All resident permits and final exit document
> 3. Employer letter
> ...


I have no idea about Saudi Arabia processes

It will be better if you start a separate thread so that members who are aware of the rules can guide you

There are a lot of members who have worked in Saudi Arabia 

Cheers


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks i would do!



newbienz said:


> ahsen.m07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Newbienze I have lodged my 189 visa 1 month ago and I am curious on one thing that i have a 11 month travelling history of Saudia Arab in the last 10 years and before 10 years it’s more than a year so I have given my 10 years history only in form 80 as requested and I also submitted my all exit entries of passport, if they ask about saudia PCC, they dont give police certificate its been written in the skillselect website also instead we have to give,
> ...


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey Newbienz,

I have one question for you. I received the PR recently and now I am preparing to travel to Sydney. I printed the grant letter and have my passport ready. Do I need to bring any additional documents with me? Do I need to purchase any travel insurance or something similar?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> I have one question for you. I received the PR recently and now I am preparing to travel to Sydney. I printed the grant letter and have my passport ready. Do I need to bring any additional documents with me? Do I need to purchase any travel insurance or something similar?


Check your grant in VEVO for name and passport number for spelling mistakes 

Travel insurance is your personal choice 

Cheers


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Check your grant in VEVO for name and passport number for spelling mistakes
> 
> Travel insurance is your personal choice
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info, just checked VEVO, the information is correct. I will bring those VEVO letters + the grant letters and passport, I think that should be all they need, they have me in the system already.

Cheers :smile:


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Uploading Documents in Visa Application*

Hi Experts,

Sorry to bother you with another query, this is my last query after which I am ready to submit my application.

For our Visa application, I have added required information and uploaded documents (except PCC & Form 80) for my wife (main applicant) in the visa application. I am contributing 5 points for partner skills and added employment & education information about the same in visa application pages 1-17 (wherever required) too but there is no option to add education & experience docs in the document upload area for dependent. Please find attached screen shots for main & dependent applicants documents upload areas more information.

Kindly suggest if I have done something wrong in visa application due to which I am not getting option to upload my education & experience docs for dependent or advise if I do not need to add these docs as I am dependent and just claiming 5 points for partner skills which can be validated only from Skill assessment, English score & age proof?

Your expert advise will be highly appreciable! Please help!


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi
I want know about Bridging Visas.
I am going to apply another visa before my current visa expires. I will be granted BVA upon application.I will fly to India and back after 40 days on BVB for which I have to make seperate application. So my question is...My work rights remain same as of current visa while on BVA & BVB....?
What is the processing time for BVB..? Do I need to worry about 40 days stay or anything...?
I appreciate you for helping me last time.
Thanks in advance.

Chummy


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi NB,

I am planning to apply for partner skills in 261111 ICT Business Analyst. I have a gap of 2 yrs in my employment during which I did my PGDM. Do I need to state this and justify the gap or is it enough if I just submit employment reference letters and my B.Tech degree certificates for ACS assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Hi
> I want know about Bridging Visas.
> I am going to apply another visa before my current visa expires. I will be granted BVA upon application.I will fly to India and back after 40 days on BVB for which I have to make seperate application. So my question is...My work rights remain same as of current visa while on BVA & BVB....?
> What is the processing time for BVB..? Do I need to worry about 40 days stay or anything...?
> ...


Generally the BVA has the same rights as the substantive visa, but you can be 100% sure only when you get it in hand

You should apply for your BVB no more than three months, and not less than two weeks, before the date on which you want to travel.

Some visas can only be granted while you are in Australia. If you apply for a BVB too far in advance of your travel, it could be difficult for us to assess whether your substantive visa will be ready for decision.

40 days stay Will not affect your 189 processing

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am planning to apply for partner skills in 261111 ICT Business Analyst. I have a gap of 2 yrs in my employment during which I did my PGDM. Do I need to state this and justify the gap or is it enough if I just submit employment reference letters and my B.Tech degree certificates for ACS assessment.


No justification is necessary

Just give the details when you submit the application correctly 

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, 

I have a query , suppose i have got the grant for 189 visa. I have married after getting the grant. Despite getting the grant i dont shift to Australia immediately for 8-10 months. So while being not in Australia and after getting my 189 grant 
Can i apply for a partner visa for my wife if i get married ? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Generally the BVA has the same rights as the substantive visa, but you can be 100% sure only when you get it in hand
> 
> You should apply for your BVB no more than three months, and not less than two weeks, before the date on which you want to travel.
> 
> ...


I am going to apply for 407, it takes 38 to 69 days as per DHA and planning to apply three weeks before my travel date. 
I can still enter Australia upon grant decision while being out of country....I think.

What do you think about it...
And thanks for your quick response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> I am going to apply for 407, it takes 38 to 69 days as per DHA and planning to apply three weeks before my travel date.
> I can still enter Australia upon grant decision while being out of country....I think.
> 
> What do you think about it...
> And thanks for your quick response.


If your dates are finalised, why do you want to delay the application?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have a query , suppose i have got the grant for 189 visa. I have married after getting the grant. Despite getting the grant i dont shift to Australia immediately for 8-10 months. So while being not in Australia and after getting my 189 grant
> Can i apply for a partner visa for my wife if i get married ?
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If your dates are finalised, why do you want to delay the application?
> 
> Cheers


I am waiting for the confirmation from the director of my company and he is on holidays for more than a month.


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

In this scenario, do we wave to file a "Change of Circumstances" Form about Marital status even after the grant?


qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have a query , suppose i have got the grant for 189 visa. I have married after getting the grant. Despite getting the grant i dont shift to Australia immediately for 8-10 months. So while being not in Australia and after getting my 189 grant
> Can i apply for a partner visa for my wife if i get married ?
> ...


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In this scenario, do we wave to file a "Change of Circumstances" Form about Marital status even after the grant?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


After the grant, you do not have to inform the department 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Work experience Assessment from DIBP / Engineers Australia

I completed by degree in May 2016 and I have started working from 1st June 2016 for a 3 year contract but I got degree certificate in August 2016 as per call with EA they Say that it will be considered from August onwards in that case I will fall short by 2 months for my 5 points. My company has a policy of offering a 2 year contract after that which I can't take up. Any idea how DIBP asseses work experience? Will I still be able to claim 5 points for 36 months?

My final semester transcript was given on June 10th, any idea senior members regarding this? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Work experience Assessment from DIBP / Engineers Australia
> 
> I completed by degree in May 2016 and I have started working from 1st June 2016 for a 3 year contract but I got degree certificate in August 2016 as per call with EA they Say that it will be considered from August onwards in that case I will fall short by 2 months for my 5 points. My company has a policy of offering a 2 year contract after that which I can't take up. Any idea how DIBP asseses work experience? Will I still be able to claim 5 points for 36 months?
> 
> ...


I do not have any idea about EA process specifically 

But generally speaking if EA has given that you can claim from August, then you can claim points for experience only from August 

DIBP will follow the EA diktat

Why can’t you join some other company and use the 2 months experience from that ?

Cheers


----------



## coffee_holic (May 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s Wrong
> 
> You have to breakup in 2 parts as you have done in the EOI
> 2009-2011 in the Immiaccount also you have to show as non relevant
> ...


 I will correct. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*Do people usually file visa for both 189 and 190*

Hi NB,

I understand people created separate EoI for 189 and 190. Do people also file visa applications under both and on the basis of the fact that whatever application approves first they end up withdrawing the other application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I understand people created separate EoI for 189 and 190. Do people also file visa applications under both and on the basis of the fact that whatever application approves first they end up withdrawing the other application?


I have not come across anyone actually paying for both the invites 

They pay for the invite they get first or some wait for a 189 till the last minute and then pay for the 190

Some withdraw the other application some allow the invites to go waste 
It’s a lacunae in the system 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,

The Description of duties for employment history in visa application form must exactly be the same which i have entered in form 80 and form 1221? Because in form 80 and 1221, i have entered bery general description because of lack of space, but while filling the visa application the space limit is around 300 characters. What is your opinion?

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> The Description of duties for employment history in visa application form must exactly be the same which i have entered in form 80 and form 1221? Because in form 80 and 1221, i have entered bery general description because of lack of space, but while filling the visa application the space limit is around 300 characters. What is your opinion?
> 
> Thank You


Just make the best use of the space available 
If the character limits are different across firms, obviously there will be some differences 
But don’t make them chalk and cheese

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I do not have any idea about EA process specifically
> 
> But generally speaking if EA has given that you can claim from August, then you can claim points for experience only from August
> 
> ...


what you say works in theory but which company is going to give me r and r for 2 months work and a positive reference for employment verification 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,

For this question in visa application form "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?" I am choosing the reason as "other" and mentioning in which card or document my name's are what all. Is my approach correct?

Also same approach i will follow in form 80 and 1221

Note by- My names are only different due to surname (added after the name or before) and some documents my father's name is present after my name ( common practice in U.A.E.)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For this question in visa application form "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?" I am choosing the reason as "other" and mentioning in which card or document my name's are what all. Is my approach correct?
> 
> ...


You have to give all variations of your names in all applications and forms
Reason which ever you think best describes your situation 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> You have to give all variations of your names in all applications and forms
> Reason which ever you think best describes your situation
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your prompt response


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Is form 1229 required for Custody evidence of child? if yes, then what would be the transaction reference number?


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I have not come across anyone actually paying for both the invites
> 
> They pay for the invite they get first or some wait for a 189 till the last minute and then pay for the 190
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. One more query is that we have done the medical checkup in advance by mentioning 189 as VISA subclass since we were no sure about the nomination, however, if we want to apply for 190 sub-class do we need to get the medicals done again or same HAP ID can be used.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Thanks NB. One more query is that we have done the medical checkup in advance by mentioning 189 as VISA subclass since we were no sure about the nomination, however, if we want to apply for 190 sub-class do we need to get the medicals done again or same HAP ID can be used.


Same hapid can be used

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,

Employment history for secondary applicant( not claiming any partner's employment points) 

Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application?

Can 1 month internship details be entered here( note by it was not paid)?

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Employment history for secondary applicant( not claiming any partner's employment points)
> 
> ...


You should not give any false information 

Give the details and write that it was unpaid somewhere 

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have not come across anyone actually paying for both the invites
> 
> They pay for the invite they get first or some wait for a 189 till the last minute and then pay for the 190
> 
> ...




Yes, this is a lacunae in the system. I applied through my agent two EOI one for 189 and another for 190. I came to know the invite is being issued for both as 189. I don’t understand when someone states, I have withdrawn my 190, when the points are same is it not DoHA will issue the invite for the other as well an 189 invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi Experts,

We have got our PCC today morning and now we are uploading it in Visa application. The PCC is issued by *Government of India Ministry of External Affairs Regional Passport Office, Bengaluru*. What should be the document category for the PCC while uploading it in visa application? *Overseas Police Clearance - National *or *Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local*?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Is form 1229 required for Custody evidence of child? if yes, then what would be the transaction reference number?


Any reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Is form 1229 required for Custody evidence of child? if yes, then what would be the transaction reference number?


You will have to fill and upload this form after you have submitted your application and have a transaction reference number for the same

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB,

Currently, I am at 70 but once I get 20 in English, I will reach 80 Marks. In current scenario 75 is the cutoff for my ANZSCO code.

Now my question is, should I underclaim my experience to keep my score at 75? The reason why I am thinking this is -

- I have 8+ years experience in my current company(Allowed by ACS). 
- My Skill met date is after July 2010. Now I do have a payslip of March 2010 (prior to exp claimed) BUT after that I dont have any payslip until December 2011. So in total, I do not have 17 payslips (1 year 5 months). After that period, I have each and every payslip in total 79 (6.8 years).
- Talked to HR but as Payroll was handled by another vendor(and have been changed now), HR couldn't arrange the Payslips.
- However, I have the following documentation for the entire 8 years -
# Form 16.
# Form 26 AS
# PF statement
# ITR-V
# Bank statements
# Increment letters, Promotion letters etc.

What do you suggest, should I claim 8 years (total 80 points) or under 8 years (total 75 points)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Currently, I am at 70 but once I get 20 in English, I will reach 80 Marks. In current scenario 75 is the cutoff for my ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


I would have claimed 75 points 

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would have claimed 75 points
> 
> Cheers



Thanks, NB.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi NB,
Where do we upload Form 1221? Under which section in the Visa Lodge documents upload page?
Also on form 1221 , should we answer question 43 : Give details of how do you intend to use the skills/knowledge/research obtained once you depart Australia


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi NB,
> Where do we upload Form 1221? Under which section in the Visa Lodge documents upload page?
> Also on form 1221 , should we answer question 43 : Give details of how do you intend to use the skills/knowledge/research obtained once you depart Australia


There was a specific drop down for 1221 when I uploaded last year

You I’ll have to search for it or take your own decision as I no longer have access to the section 

Q43 is for those applying for students visa
You can write n/a

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I have a doubt on the medical insurance of 189. Is it covering from the date you are approved with visa or we have to do something after reaching Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have a doubt on the medical insurance of 189. Is it covering from the date you are approved with visa or we have to do something after reaching Australia?


You have to apply for a Medicare card once you reach Australia 
It cannot be issued when you are out of the country
It s a simple process 

Moreover it’s not a medical Insurance 
It’s just a facility to get free or subsidised treatment at government hospitals 

Most people take private health insurance over and above the Medicare facility as you are liable to pay a surcharge in your taxes if you don’t have the private insurance

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi NB,

I’m currently in Australia and wanted to apply for PCC for India. I have googled and found that PCC can be applied via VFS. The address in my passport is an old one -(rented address )and not my permanent address. I’m not sure whether it matters? On what address will my PCC be done?

Regards,
ABT


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to apply for a Medicare card once you reach Australia
> It cannot be issued when you are out of the country
> It s a simple process
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot .


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I’m currently in Australia and wanted to apply for PCC for India. I have googled and found that PCC can be applied via VFS. The address in my passport is an old one -(rented address )and not my permanent address. I’m not sure whether it matters? On what address will my PCC be done?
> 
> ...




You have to apply via the VFS office in Australia. I applied for my passport when I was living in a rented apartment. Until now I haven’t changed the address of passport even when I got a renewed one. While applying for PCC from outside India via VFS I did maintained the same address as mentioned in passport. I did receive PCC in two days from the embassy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, For visa application, I'm uploading all the employment documents for employers I'm claiming points. For an employer that I am not claiming points, I only have few documents with me like employment reference in company letter head and few payslips. Is this sufficient? Is it mandatory to provide all documents for employers that I am not claiming points too?


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> You have to apply via the VFS office in Australia. I applied for my passport when I was living in a rented apartment. Until now I haven’t changed the address of passport even when I got a renewed one. While applying for PCC from outside India via VFS I did maintained the same address as mentioned in passport. I did receive PCC in two days from the embassy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Rocky, was there any verification done by the police in the rented apartment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, For visa application, I'm uploading all the employment documents for employers I'm claiming points. For an employer that I am not claiming points, I only have few documents with me like employment reference in company letter head and few payslips. Is this sufficient? Is it mandatory to provide all documents for employers that I am not claiming points too?


It not mandatory as such

You have very little evidence for that period so better not to upload at all

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

AT03 said:


> RockyRaj said:
> 
> 
> > You have to apply via the VFS office in Australia. I applied for my passport when I was living in a rented apartment. Until now I haven’t changed the address of passport even when I got a renewed one. While applying for PCC from outside India via VFS I did maintained the same address as mentioned in passport. I did receive PCC in two days from the embassy.
> ...


Hi NB, can you advice in this one pls?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Thanks Rocky, was there any verification done by the police in the rented apartment?




I got my PCC only 10 days before. I don’t know about verification being done as of now. By the way, similar form was submitted two years before for passport renewal and haven’t heard about any verification. I think may be embassy is just looking for criminal records with the passport numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> I got my PCC only 10 days before. I don’t know about verification being done as of now. By the way, similar form was submitted two years before for passport renewal and haven’t heard about any verification. I think may be embassy is just looking for criminal records with the passport numbers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool.. thanks a lot!!! Will do the same thing!! 🤞


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,

For this question while filling the visa application for Me my wife and my child,

Is this child in the primary applicant's care and legal custody? I will answer as yes

Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? I will answer as No.

Am i right in this.

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For this question while filling the visa application for Me my wife and my child,
> 
> ...


Incorrect 

You have to show that your wife also has custody..access etc

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Incorrect
> 
> You have to show that your wife also has custody..access etc
> 
> Cheers


So the ques Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? I will answer as yes and enter my wifes details. I am right.

Also, 1 more question has the applicant be known by other name. for this one, my U.A.E. pcc will be based on my resident i.d. and in this i.d. my Surname is added after my name ( which is not in the same way in passport). Do i have to mention this name twice, like my name is xyz in resident i.d. and my name is xyz in u.a.e. pcc or only once? (both will be same name)

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> So the ques Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? I will answer as yes and enter my wifes details. I am right.
> 
> Also, 1 more question has the applicant be known by other name. for this one, my U.A.E. pcc will be based on my resident i.d. and in this i.d. my Surname is added after my name ( which is not in the same way in passport). Do i have to mention this name twice, like my name is xyz in resident i.d. and my name is xyz in u.a.e. pcc or only once? (both will be same name)
> 
> Thank You


1. Correct
2. I don’t understand what you mean. You are writing xyz in both cases
You have to give what ever other name you have in any official paper

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> 1. Correct
> 2. I don’t understand what you mean. You are writing xyz in both cases
> You have to give what ever other name you have in any official paper
> 
> Cheers


Sorry,

what i mean to say is my name will be abc def ghi abc in my u.a.e. resident id card. Based on this my U.A.E. pcc will be issued. Now, for answering the question, has applicant ever been known by other names. Should i mention this twice. like the applicant is known by the name abc def ghi abc in my u.a.e. resident id card and then again the applicant is known by the name abc def ghi abc in my u.a.e. PCC.

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Sorry,
> 
> what i mean to say is my name will be abc def ghi abc in my u.a.e. resident id card. Based on this my U.A.E. pcc will be issued. Now, for answering the question, has applicant ever been known by other names. Should i mention this twice. like the applicant is known by the name abc def ghi abc in my u.a.e. resident id card and then again the applicant is known by the name abc def ghi abc in my u.a.e. PCC.
> 
> Thank You


If both names are identical, then it need not be mentioned twice
If there is any variation whatsoever, then only it has to be mentioned 

Are you sure you want to apply directly?
You are getting stumped at such simple questions , you may end up making some very serious errors in the application 
Seriously consider going through a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Nb,

Thank for your prompt response. I have filled majority of the form, but where i am having some doubt i am just clarifying it. Also, i know few people who are struggling even after going through MARA registered agent in U.A.E. I don't even know how are some agents calling themselves as Mara registered over here.




newbienz said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Hi NB. I have a new query. The name in Passport is "Harini Mohan". Same in company 1. However in my current organization it is "Harini M". Will this cause any problem when I send for ACS assessment or thereafter during VISA process.
> 
> ETA: This is for Partner skills


Not a big issue
Just keep an affidavit ready that both names belong to THe same person
Moreover, try to get the name changed to the full name in the current organisation.
I am sure they will listen to your request 
Tell them for tax purposes, it is better to have same name across all documents 

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys are the payslip mandatory for proving the experience claiming? Or is it ok with the reference letter plus bank statement plus work visa? Because my reference letter is saying me as an electrical engineer(work visa also general electrical engineer) and my payslip is saying my designation as estimator-electrical. So if I attach payslips will it be a problem with the visa processing? and my anzco code is 233914 as an engineering technologist.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys are the payslip mandatory for proving the experience claiming? Or is it ok with the reference letter plus bank statement plus work visa? Because my reference letter is saying me as an electrical engineer(work visa also general electrical engineer) and my payslip is saying my designation as estimator-electrical. So if I attach payslips will it be a problem with the visa processing? and my anzco code is 233914 as an engineering technologist.


Salary slip is a very important evidence
In all probability, the CO will ask you for the same.
Moreover, I don’t understand how the company can issue you a reference letter with a designation different from what is being shown in the payslips

As far as skills assessment goes, I have no idea if your work comes under engineering technologist or not

The CO May find all these very fishy

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Salary slip is a very important evidence
> In all probability, the CO will ask you for the same.
> Moreover, I don’t understand how the company can issue you a reference letter with a designation different from what is being shown in the payslips
> 
> ...


I have my labor contract as a general electrical engineer only. Work visa general electrical engineer only. Labor contract is showing my salary also. So my question is will the labour contract, work visa, bank statement and reference letter will do the work? I believe it is a mistake from the company side or an uneducated HR person who has given me as an estimator electrical.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I have my labor contract as a general electrical engineer only. Work visa general electrical engineer only. Labor contract is showing my salary also. So my question is will the labour contract, work visa, bank statement and reference letter will do the work? I believe it is a mistake from the company side or an uneducated HR person who has given me as an estimator electrical.


Try to get it corrected
No one will believe that an uneducated man is working in HR 

These are uncertain times and you have to present a cast iron evidence to the CO 

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Totally confused yar. I took reference letter from my HR only. Since I am working as an electrical estimation engineer for assessment I took electrical engineer in estimation department. But I took as electrical engineer in my reference letter HR has given me that as well. Now I have work visa and labour contract and letter everything as electrical engineer but the designation entered inside the company software SAP is estimator electrical. I dont know what to do. At the time of assessment I have provided only work visa and reference letter and they have assessed me as engineering technologist and experience as relevant. Now I am in total confusion on what to do next as I am expecting invite this month.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Totally confused yar. I took reference letter from my HR only. Since I am working as an electrical estimation engineer for assessment I took electrical engineer in estimation department. But I took as electrical engineer in my reference letter HR has given me that as well. Now I have work visa and labour contract and letter everything as electrical engineer but the designation entered inside the company software SAP is estimator electrical. I dont know what to do. At the time of assessment I have provided only work visa and reference letter and they have assessed me as engineering technologist and experience as relevant. Now I am in total confusion on what to do next as I am expecting invite this month.


I have no personal knowledge of the difference in RNR of electrical engineer and electrical estimation engineer
Also would they fall under different Anzsco codes or not

You are the best judge for that

But if I were the CO and I would see your case, I would be very suspicious 

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

anyway I am going to attach bank statements and labor contracts and reference letter only. If they ask for it I will provide at that time. Because I am thinking I have provided two proofs for my salary payment by means of bankstatements and labor contract and work visa which is issued by the UAE government itself. And of course reference letter. In the case of same anzco or not anyway I am not electrical engineer by EA rather I was assessed as Engineering technologist, which Ii think the reason is my experience in estimation department in my latest company.Lets expect positive and since the payslips are not attached there is no confusion between the designations for them.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey NewBienz,

I've got one more question about the PR.
Like I mentioned earlier (maybe you don't remember) I got the PR and I am flying to Australia soon (will bring the grant letters and VEVO letters to show at the airport).

My question is, will I get some kind of a visa in my passport or a permanent resident card later on and if yes, what is the process for that? I am also looking to apply for drivers license and they also need "Proof of permanent residency" and they won't accept the grant letters as a proof.

Thanks,
Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey NB. Hope you are doing good. I had asked this question in a few other forums but I wanted to get your opinion as well. My friend joined her employer on November 24, 2008. She would hence be completing 10 years with her employer on November 24th, 2018. She wants to get her skills assessed by ACS for 261313. Her uncertainty is around when to apply. Should she apply right now since the ACS report would take at least 2 months and assuming outcome is positive , after the 2 year deduction, would she then able to claim the maximum points for experience (8 years) when she submits her EOI? Also should she submit her EOI only after November 24th? Or she could submit as soon as she gets her ACS report once she gets it?? It seems points will get automatically recalculated ?? So can she go ahead get an employment reference letter and submit to ACS now? And assuming ACS receives the documents on next week and it is a positive assessment, her letter would be dated October 7th and would say "Following employment after October 2010 is considered relevant...." . Assuming this is the case, she can submit her EOI as soon she gets the results right?Or should she wait till November 24th for even applying to ACS???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Hey NewBienz,
> 
> I've got one more question about the PR.
> Like I mentioned earlier (maybe you don't remember) I got the PR and I am flying to Australia soon (will bring the grant letters and VEVO letters to show at the airport).
> ...


You get no sticker as such that you are a permanent resident
You can apply and get a Medicare card
I was able to apply for a drivers license without any problem based on my grant letter
Of course for permanent address you need other evidence which you will have to arrange

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hey NB. Hope you are doing good. I had asked this question in a few other forums but I wanted to get your opinion as well. My friend joined her employer on November 24, 2008. She would hence be completing 10 years with her employer on November 24th, 2018. She wants to get her skills assessed by ACS for 261313. Her uncertainty is around when to apply. Should she apply right now since the ACS report would take at least 2 months and assuming outcome is positive , after the 2 year deduction, would she then able to claim the maximum points for experience (8 years) when she submits her EOI? Also should she submit her EOI only after November 24th? Or she could submit as soon as she gets her ACS report once she gets it?? It seems points will get automatically recalculated ?? So can she go ahead get an employment reference letter and submit to ACS now? And assuming ACS receives the documents on next week and it is a positive assessment, her letter would be dated October 7th and would say "Following employment after October 2010 is considered relevant...." . Assuming this is the case, she can submit her EOI as soon she gets the results right?Or should she wait till November 24th for even applying to ACS???


As long as she continues in the same company, job, designation, location and RNR, she can continue to claim points for experience 

Also it’s the date of the assessment order which everyone take into account

So if she applies now, it will be nearly end November by which she will get the assessment in hand

She can submit th EOI as soon as she gets the ACS assessment.
The PTEA I hope will already be completed 

Cheers


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*Query for Spouse*

Hi NB,

I am hopeful of getting a 189 invite in next 1-2 rounds. I was preparing the documents and come across the following statement for documents about my wife.
joint bank account statements
billing accounts in joint names
joint leases or mortgages.

We don't have any such document available however we do have a marriage certificate and the passport with our names endorsed in it. Is it necessary to have any such document and if there is no such document what other documents we need to submit? Do we need to submit some affidavit or something else? I do have my wife as a nominee in my provident fund account and even my pension account. Will that helps?

I have two kids under 18. What all documents would be required for them? Will just birth certificate, and passports enough or they also need to undergo PCC?

For my job, I don't have the promotion letters handy though I do have the form 16 and bank statements indicating that I worked for the same organization in the last 12 years. Will these documents suffice or I would be requiring the role change letters?

Also, given an opportunity, one shall apply for 190 or 189 considering the fact 190 gets processed at priority over 189. Please note even if I get 189, there are high chances I would end up moving to the state from where I received the nomination to file for 190.

Thanks in advance for your kind efforts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am hopeful of getting a 189 invite in next 1-2 rounds. I was preparing the documents and come across the following statement for documents about my wife.
> joint bank account statements
> ...


1. Open joint bank accounts. What’s the problem in that?

2. If the kids are over 16 years of age, they will need PCCs 

3. It’s better if you have the promotion letters. Try to get them from HR

4. 189 or 190 is your choice. I have nothing to add as you are aware of the requirements under 190

Cheers


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Open joint bank accounts. What’s the problem in that?
> 
> 2. If the kids are over 16 years of age, they will need PCCs
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply...If we open a joint bank account now would it be fine as we won't be having many transactions to show in that account?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Thanks for the quick reply...If we open a joint bank account now would it be fine as we won't be having many transactions to show in that account?


Something is better then nothing 

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi NB, 

I have received my south Australia state sponsorship today. Thanks for your kind help. Now moving on to next and the final step. I had applied to SA SS on 9th August under occupation Insurance Broker 222113
I was losing points due to age in mid October. Fortunately SA considered my application before expiry of my points. 

Thanks


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a query regarding my wife's(Secondary Applicant) English Language proficieny.

The DIBP and the Home Affairs say that:
1. Pay VAC2 fee for no proof of Functional English OR 
2. Score overall 30 in PTE Exam OR
3. Provide proof of English medium education in Primary and Secondary Education

My query is for Point#3 above: 
1. How do we map India's and Australia's Primary and Secondary Education?
2. If my wife has studied in English Medium Institutions till Std. 12th, will it suffice?

TIA for your suggestions!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding my wife's(Secondary Applicant) English Language proficieny.
> 
> ...


2 good enough

Did she study in 1 school only till 12 ?
If so just get a letter from the school confirming the same and that the medium of instruction was English
Together with that and the class XII passing marksheet, you are good

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks Newbienz. She has studied in 3 schools, all English medium till class 12(10+2).

I will take letters from all 3 Schools for English Language proficiency. Hope that would suffice.


----------



## srinivask (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi Newbeinz,

I have signed Health undertaking Form 815 for my kid, and due to that the medical clearance is valid only for 6 months (PFB). So it would expire on Oct 23, I dont want the small kid to go through re-medicals again. Do you suggest me to call up DIBP and ask about the same. Please suggest. Will it have any impact on my processing??

"https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/assessment-of-health-examination-results


How long is my health clearance valid for?
Your health clearance is usually valid for 12 months. However, if you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months."

My timeline:
Lodged: Mar 28
Co contact: 04 Aug : For form 80 and Signing Form 815 (health undertaking) for my kid
6 months to medical clearance date: Oct 23.

Please suggest, whether doing call will be helpful or will it be counterreactive If I make a call.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Query regarding change in marital status.

When I lodged my application, my divorce hadn't come through yet and I didn't have the decree of divorce with me. So my marital status was 'separated'. However, I have a copy of the decree with me and I'm now legally divorced. How should I make these changes? Should I update details in changed circumstances? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srinivask said:


> Hi Newbeinz,
> 
> I have signed Health undertaking Form 815 for my kid, and due to that the medical clearance is valid only for 6 months (PFB). So it would expire on Oct 23, I dont want the small kid to go through re-medicals again. Do you suggest me to call up DIBP and ask about the same. Please suggest. Will it have any impact on my processing??
> 
> ...


It’s a very personal decision as there are no right answers as such

If I were in your shoes, I would not make any call

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frozen said:


> Query regarding change in marital status.
> 
> When I lodged my application, my divorce hadn't come through yet and I didn't have the decree of divorce with me. So my marital status was 'separated'. However, I have a copy of the decree with me and I'm now legally divorced. How should I make these changes? Should I update details in changed circumstances? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards.


File a form 1022

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Do you think the Australian pr process has changed a lot over the years? Earlier people were getting invited at 60/65 for a long long time because of the introduction of PTE and a lot of people scoring superior the jump is seen. What is your opinion? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello NB,

Maybe you can help me to understant the right procedure..

My wife´s name will be changed and she will receive a new passport. I´m a main applicant and not claim any points for her. We will lodge visa documents most probably before new passport will be ready. So my question is whether we can upload her old passport with old name and once the new passport (with new name) will be ready, upload a new one? Or what would be the right procedure in this case? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Maybe you can help me to understant the right procedure..
> 
> ...


Change of name after grant will require a lot of activities 

How soon can you get the new passport ?

All the formality for name change are complete?

Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Change of name after grant will require a lot of activities
> 
> How soon can you get the new passport ?
> 
> ...


If the new passport will be ready before grant, can we change the passport details during the process?
New passport will be ready approx. 1,5 months after invite. So you mean it´s better to wait with upload until passport will be ready? 

Thank you for your fast reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> If the new passport will be ready before grant, can we change the passport details during the process?
> New passport will be ready approx. 1,5 months after invite. So you mean it´s better to wait with upload until passport will be ready?
> 
> Thank you for your fast reply.


You need not wait to apply

You can file a form 1022 once you get the new passport

Make sure that you use the new name only during application as the name has already been changed even if the passport has not been issued

Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Ptera said:
> 
> 
> > If the new passport will be ready before grant, can we change the passport details during the process?
> ...


Sorry for being unclear but the name hasn't been changed yet. My wife will travel soon to her origin country to start the process of name and passport change. My idea was to wait until she is back and upload all documents together with her new name/passport or to upload all documents alteady now together with her current name/passport. And later once the new passport is ready, just inform about the name change and upload a new passport. I assume the visa wont be granted until then as we are talking about 1-2 months time. 
What do u think? Appreciate your help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Sorry for being unclear but the name hasn't been changed yet. My wife will travel soon to her origin country to start the process of name and passport change. My idea was to wait until she is back and upload all documents together with her new name/passport or to upload all documents alteady now together with her current name/passport. And later once the new passport is ready, just inform about the name change and upload a new passport. I assume the visa wont be granted until then as we are talking about 1-2 months time.
> What do u think? Appreciate your help


If the name has not been changed and you are ready to upload the documents, don’t delay it

Upload with old name and passport
The moment she gets the name change certificate and the passport, upload them together with the form 1022

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Do you think the Australian pr process has changed a lot over the years? Earlier people were getting invited at 60/65 for a long long time because of the introduction of PTE and a lot of people scoring superior the jump is seen. What is your opinion?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I don’t waste my time on issues on which neither you or I have any control 
If I say I agree, will DHA remove PTEA scores ?

Please don’t PM me for such trivial issues 

Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If the name has not been changed and you are ready to upload the documents, don’t delay it
> 
> Upload with old name and passport
> The moment she gets the name change certificate and the passport, upload them together with the form 1022
> ...


Now its clear. Thanks a lot! Appreciated.


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

*End date in EOI*

Hello NB

Need your expert advice. So here is the scenario. 

I got my ACS assessment result in Sep 2017, the same being the end date of the current employment. I am still working for the same employer. 

I have read your previous posts where you have suggested to keep the end date in sync with the ACS assessment result which makes sense but my confusion is that now it's been more than a year now since I got my assessment. Is it okay to mark a whole year of experience as non-relevant? My points remains same though. I also have an updated RnR letter from my employer date 17-Sep-2018.

So now the question is what should be my end date in EOI for the current employment.

a. Sep 2017 i.e. same as ACS.
b. Sep 2018 i.e. updated reference letter date


Thanks


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi Newbienz and all others on this thread that might be able to assist me,

I am a bit confused on the following matter.

I lodged my 489 visa application and generated a Referral Letter for Medicals which contains my HAP ID. The referral letter explicitly states that I must bring the following for my appointment:

1. The referral letter (with my HAP ID)
2. Prescription spectacles or contact lenses, if applicable
3. Existing specialist and/or other relevant medical reports for known medical conditions
4. Any previous chest x-rays
5. valid passport

I read on some thread here that I Must also print and fill out Form 26 and Form 160?? Is that correct? I did not see that requirement on the Home Affairs 489 visa checklist

On a different issue, I also read on that thread that - Australian Values Statement has to be printed and signed by each applicant aged 18 years and over. Is that correct? I did not see that requirement on the Home Affairs 489 visa checklist


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi Newbienz and all others on this thread that might be able to assist me,
> 
> I am a bit confused on the following matter.
> 
> ...


I don’t understand your question 

Is it about medicals only or some other topic also

Please don’t mix up the topics
Cheers


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don’t understand your question
> 
> Is it about medicals only or some other topic also
> 
> ...


Hi NewBienz,

Sorry, Let me try to rephrase

My questions are:

1. Do I need to complete Form 26 and Form 160 if I am offshore?
2. Was I supposed to sign each page and upload the Australian Values Statement before I lodged the visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> 
> Sorry, Let me try to rephrase
> 
> ...


1. NO. 
But ask the doctor when taking the appointment just to be sure

2. No . 
If the CO needs it, he will ask for it

Cheers


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. NO.
> But ask the doctor when taking the appointment just to be sure
> 
> 2. No .
> ...


Thank you so much for the information and your swift responses. Much appreciated


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Hello Newbienz,

I just need a clarification and I think you can assist me. Do you think form 1221 is necessary for 189 visa application? On the attach documents window during the 189 visa application submission, only form 80 was requested and no form 1221 was requested by DIBP. However, I have read the threads that it is also necessary. Unfortunately, I haven't attached it as I had too many documents to support my skilled experience and these documents have filled the space of 60/60 documents which is the DIBP limit for attaching documents. Do you think I would be contacted by CO as all other documents have been uploaded for which I am claiming points including PCC and Medicals.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majjji said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> I just need a clarification and I think you can assist me. Do you think form 1221 is necessary for 189 visa application? On the attach documents window during the 189 visa application submission, only form 80 was requested and no form 1221 was requested by DIBP. However, I have read the threads that it is also necessary. Unfortunately, I haven't attached it as I had too many documents to support my skilled experience and these documents have filled the space of 60/60 documents which is the DIBP limit for attaching documents. Do you think I would be contacted by CO as all other documents have been uploaded for which I am claiming points including PCC and Medicals.


If you have exhausted your upload limit , then there is nothing you can do about the 1221

Keep the form filled and ready with you in case the CO asks for it

Relax

Cheers


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz

I did mistake in my birthdate while I file eoi. the month supposed to be August instead of May . The change will not effect my point 
My questions will my date of effect change if I edit it??


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> I did mistake in my birthdate while I file eoi. the month supposed to be August instead of May . The change will not effect my point
> My questions will my date of effect change if I edit it??




If there is no change of points your DOE will not change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> I did mistake in my birthdate while I file eoi. the month supposed to be August instead of May . The change will not effect my point
> My questions will my date of effect change if I edit it??


As the change of birth date does not involve a change of points, it will not have an effect on the DOE

Relax

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi newbienz, the application asks for my passport size photo and says that the name of the person should be printed on the back side. Can you help me in understanding this? I can do this with a physical picture but how do i print my name on the back side of a scanned of a digital picture? 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi newbienz, the application asks for my passport size photo and says that the name of the person should be printed on the back side. Can you help me in understanding this? I can do this with a physical picture but how do i print my name on the back side of a scanned of a digital picture?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Are you applying for citizenship?

Can you show the relevant portion ?
Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

No. It is asking for the picture while filling the application . 


newbienz said:


> Are you applying for citizenship?
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> No. It is asking for the picture while filling the application .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Which visa and which form ?

Give all details and give screenshot 

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Please see the attached image


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > No. It is asking for the picture while filling the application .
> ...


Okay please give me sometime. I shall post all the details.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As long as she continues in the same company, job, designation, location and RNR, she can continue to claim points for experience
> 
> Also it’s the date of the assessment order which everyone take into account
> 
> ...


NB - Thanks. I am still not fully clear on how ACS calculates the "start date" (the "after" date in the letter) and the "end dates". With respect to the "Start Date" , in the above case, assuming ACS receives the documents next week, am I correct in assuming she would receive a skill assessment letter saying "The following employment *after October 2010*" is considered relevant..." ? How is the start date calculated? Is it on the date on which ACS receives the skill assessment ? Or does it simply add 2 years to the date on which she joined her company? Assume that she submitted her documents on July 2018, would the letter probably have a start date of July 2010 or would it still have said "October 2010"??

With respect to the "end dates" - even though she is still employed by the same company on the date in which she submitted her documents, by the time ACS does its verification and all, ACS would not know if the applicant is still working for the same company correct? So am I also correct to assume the skill letter would have an end date? If so, what would be the end date? Would it be like something below? Or would the end date or to date would be blank??

"The following employment *after October 2010*" is considered relevant.

Company XXX - Nov 2008 - *Nov 2018*"


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

189 vs 190 query...

Hi NB,

I have 75 points as 261313 and EOI DOe is 05-OCT.

Now, what if I get 190 ITA before 189? 

If I choose to let go of 190 ITA, will it affect my 189 ITA consideration by DIBP/DOHA in later rounds? 

Or, if I submit initial details to the states for 190, and then let go of it when I actually receive the ITA, will it impact my 189 ITA consideration in any way?

Going by the trend of previous year and this year 189 rounds, I hope to get invited for 261313 in OCT or maxx NOV round with 75 points and 05-OCT EOI DOE. What do you think?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> NB - Thanks. I am still not fully clear on how ACS calculates the "start date" (the "after" date in the letter) and the "end dates". With respect to the "Start Date" , in the above case, assuming ACS receives the documents next week, am I correct in assuming she would receive a skill assessment letter saying "The following employment *after October 2010*" is considered relevant..." ? How is the start date calculated? Is it on the date on which ACS receives the skill assessment ? Or does it simply add 2 years to the date on which she joined her company? Assume that she submitted her documents on July 2018, would the letter probably have a start date of July 2010 or would it still have said "October 2010"??
> 
> With respect to the "end dates" - even though she is still employed by the same company on the date in which she submitted her documents, by the time ACS does its verification and all, ACS would not know if the applicant is still working for the same company correct? So am I also correct to assume the skill letter would have an end date? If so, what would be the end date? Would it be like something below? Or would the end date or to date would be blank??
> 
> ...


They would write as u have written above
What basis they arrive at that date, is based on their own interpretation 
So you can claim points for experience from 1 nov 2010

They don’t write any end date
You are free to do what ever you want
Basically till the date of the assessment order, there are no issues
After that you have to be careful 
Read my opening post in this thread carefully for the details

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> 189 vs 190 query...
> 
> Hi NB,
> 
> ...


If you have applied through separate EOI in 189 and 190, then 189 will not be affected even if you get an pre invite or even final invite under 190 
Your 189 application will keep participating in the rounds as usual 

I don’t predict invites 

See Iscah for the same

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks NB. Am I right in assuming ACS can only confirm she was working for the company as of the date of submission? Since she is still employed by her current company, her employer would not give skill certificate and hence she has to get them in a statutory declaration. Her SD would be signed say October 8, 2018. Now after submitting the EOI and if she receives the invite, wouldn't the case officer need to have proof that she is still employed by the same company even after October 8, 2018 as stated in the SD? Does this mean she has to get another SD signed on or after December 1st, 2018??


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi NB

i just have a few concerns, do i need a proof of address when lodging 189 visa onshore? I also have an old HAP id that will expire in November. Do you reckon that I need to do a new set of medicals? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> Hi NB
> 
> i just have a few concerns, do i need a proof of address when lodging 189 visa onshore? I also have an old HAP id that will expire in November. Do you reckon that I need to do a new set of medicals? Thanks


No proof of address required as such

Technically you can submit your application as long as the hap I’d is valid on the date if application 
But very high chance that the CO will ask you to get it done again
To save time, you can think of getting it done voluntarily before submitting the application 

So your choice

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

HI NB,

if I have to claim Australia experience points, should I wait until I finish 12 months in Australia to do ACS? or should I get it done now? So that I am ready with my ACS by the time I finish 12 months in onshore and can claim points right away, for eg: its 7 months for me in Australia now.

in such case how will immigration know I have 12 months of exp in australia, if i get the acs done in 7th month? will the exp after acs considered automatically while filing the eoi, in case the employer is same?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> HI NB,
> 
> if I have to claim Australia experience points, should I wait until I finish 12 months in Australia to do ACS? or should I get it done now? So that I am ready with my ACS by the time I finish 12 months in onshore and can claim points right away, for eg: its 7 months for me in Australia now.
> 
> in such case how will immigration know I have 12 months of exp in australia, if i get the acs done in 7th month? will the exp after acs considered automatically while filing the eoi, in case the employer is same?


Apply for ACS when you have completed about 10 months
2 months is the current delay so you will be able to file the EOI with 12 months Australian experience points

How you can claim points beyond ACS , read my opening post in this thread 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Thanks NB. Am I right in assuming ACS can only confirm she was working for the company as of the date of submission? Since she is still employed by her current company, her employer would not give skill certificate and hence she has to get them in a statutory declaration. Her SD would be signed say October 8, 2018. Now after submitting the EOI and if she receives the invite, wouldn't the case officer need to have proof that she is still employed by the same company even after October 8, 2018 as stated in the SD? Does this mean she has to get another SD signed on or after December 1st, 2018??


Many CO are insisting that you should get a reference letter only despite having submitted a SD
That’s a risk you are taking if you are giving a SD

With the payslips and associated evidence, it can be proved that she continued in the same job post ACS assessment also
In most cases the cO is satisfied 

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Apply for ACS when you have completed about 10 months
> 2 months is the current delay so you will be able to file the EOI with 12 months Australian experience points
> 
> How you can claim points beyond ACS , read my opening post in this thread
> ...



Thanks NB, I will refer to your opening post as well.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Medicare, Insurance and Other Health Expenses*

Hi NB,

I could not find a thread which details about the Medicare, Insurance, Health Expenses for PR residents in Australia.

Basic Queries:
1. Medicare, Insurance, Health benefits are provided by Aus Govt to PRs?
2. If yes, What are those benefits?
3. Is it mandatory, or optional?
4. Is it mandatory/recommended to enrol for these benefits while on a Validation trip?
5. Is it better to take private insurance for me (age: 33) and my wife (age 30), or stick to govt. benefits for PR visa holders?


Also, one out-of-context query:

I am the Primary PR visa Applicant. If my wife stays and works only for 1.5 years in the first 5 years of PR visa, will she be eligible for RRV if i apply as a Primary Applicant with her as a Secondary Applicant?

Please advise, or redirect me to the correct threads! 

As always, thanks for the wonderful posts and reverts!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I could not find a thread which details about the Medicare, Insurance, Health Expenses for PR residents in Australia.
> 
> ...


1. Medicare is the health facility provided to PR holders
There is no life insurance 

2. You can look up Medicare and check the details

3. It is optional but you have to pay the MLS regardless of whether you have taken the Medicare card or not

4. NO . Apply only when you are here for good

5. I took the gold private health insurance as I would have paid more money in surcharge on taxes if I did not take private health insurance 
So you can take your own decision based on your circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks mate! You have an answer to almost every query! 

An Oracle!



newbienz said:


> 1. Medicare is the health facility provided to PR holders
> There is no life insurance
> 
> 2. You can look up Medicare and check the details
> ...


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*R&R Letter*

HI NB,

For R&R letter, I got this letter prepared and signed by my senior working in my company and got this notarized while submitting for ACS. Can I submit the same while filling the VISA application or shall I get new one prepared from my company HR on company letter-head? Please note that if I get from company HR on letter-head it would not be capturing the details exhaustively.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> HI NB,
> 
> For R&R letter, I got this letter prepared and signed by my senior working in my company and got this notarized while submitting for ACS. Can I submit the same while filling the VISA application or shall I get new one prepared from my company HR on company letter-head? Please note that if I get from company HR on letter-head it would not be capturing the details exhaustively.


You can submit the SD initially, and if asked by the CO, you can submit the reference letter

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello,

In the IMMI Account , VISA application is showing as "RECEIVED" and medical application is showing as "SUBMITTED" from 23 June,18 (Date when we lodged Visa 190)
And still the upload documents button is enabled.

Please guide if anything pending from our side or this is normal. What are the different status?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi NB, a question regarding SD and RnR.

I used SD for 2 previous companies for ACS and I lodged the visa uploading same SDs. I have submitted salary slips, PF, Bank Statements, Form 16 and Form 26AS too.

Now i got RnR letter from both of these ex-companies. Should i upload these or should i wait for CO to ask?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> Hi NB, a question regarding SD and RnR.
> 
> I used SD for 2 previous companies for ACS and I lodged the visa uploading same SDs. I have submitted salary slips, PF, Bank Statements, Form 16 and Form 26AS too.
> 
> Now i got RnR letter from both of these ex-companies. Should i upload these or should i wait for CO to ask?


I would have waited for the CO to ask

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hello,
> 
> In the IMMI Account , VISA application is showing as "RECEIVED" and medical application is showing as "SUBMITTED" from 23 June,18 (Date when we lodged Visa 190)
> And still the upload documents button is enabled.
> ...


It is all normal
They keep changing the various status from time to time
As long the IP button is not active, there is nothing much you can do

Just keep an eye on the dashboard that there is nothing pending with you 

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would have waited for the CO to ask
> 
> Cheers


thanks NB


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

Heard home affairs is now focusing immigrants to stay in regional areas for few years. If this rule will enforce to 189 visa as well? what do you think?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Heard home affairs is now focusing immigrants to stay in regional areas for few years. If this rule will enforce to 189 visa as well? what do you think?


I have started a separate thread for it

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...e-waiting-189-190-invites-3.html#post14678540

It’s quite active today 

If it is implemented, then the bulk of the cuts will come from 189/190

You can read and contribute 

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have started a separate thread for it
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...e-waiting-189-190-invites-3.html#post14678540
> 
> ...


Can you please share me the link


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,

Can we attach 1 document twice while lodging the visa? like for my child, i will attach the birth certificate for the age evidence, but there is another section for "Provide evidence of any custody, guardianship or parental responsibility arrangements relating to the child". Can i attach the birth certificate here again?

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can we attach 1 document twice while lodging the visa? like for my child, i will attach the birth certificate for the age evidence, but there is another section for "Provide evidence of any custody, guardianship or parental responsibility arrangements relating to the child". Can i attach the birth certificate here again?
> 
> Thank You


You can
But I don’t see the logic of attaching the birth certificate in that section

Cheers


----------



## Heria (Oct 9, 2018)

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## flatwhite0802 (Feb 22, 2017)

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## Albertto (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi Expats,

Kindly assist me,Chemical Engineer 233111,sitting on 65 points ,superior English 20 ,age 30,bachelor 15.Im trying to update my EOI adding my partner's skills.She recently got a positive assessment from Vetasses ,Chemist 234211 and she has superior English.When I update on skill select it's not adding the extra 5 points. Kindly assist,I need to change my EOI before tomorrow 's round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Albertto said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Kindly assist me,Chemical Engineer 233111,sitting on 65 points ,superior English 20 ,age 30,bachelor 15.Im trying to update my EOI adding my partner's skills.She recently got a positive assessment from Vetasses ,Chemist 234211 and she has superior English.When I update on skill select it's not adding the extra 5 points. Kindly assist,I need to change my EOI before tomorrow 's round.


As 234211 is not eligible for 189, you cannot get partner points

Cheers


----------



## Albertto (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response. Will look into getting an assessment done.


----------



## Albertto (Apr 4, 2018)

For Chemistry Technician


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Albertto said:


> For Chemistry Technician


Even if she qualifies as chemistry technician, 311411 you cannot get partner points under 189

You can only get under 190

Think if you want to spend the money to get the assessment done

Cheers


----------



## Albertto (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks for the sound advice.I think 190 and 489 are my last resort given the slim chances of personally getting an invite whilst sitting at 65 points.I have resolved to proceed with the assessment, I do see tht chemistry technicians qualify for 489 and 190 as you mentioned.The last confusing part is these codes here:STSOL and MLTSSL.She falls on the first one.Does this mean I cant claim points from her as well even if we both qualify for 489 and 190.Kindly assist,will proceed with submission for assessment once I get your feed back.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Albertto said:


> Thanks for the sound advice.I think 190 and 489 are my last resort given the slim chances of personally getting an invite whilst sitting at 65 points.I have resolved to proceed with the assessment, I do see tht chemistry technicians qualify for 489 and 190 as you mentioned.The last confusing part is these codes here:STSOL and MLTSSL.She falls on the first one.Does this mean I cant claim points from her as well even if we both qualify for 489 and 190.Kindly assist,will proceed with submission for assessment once I get your feed back.


Scenario is simply :

1. If both main applicant and partner are in MLTSSL, you can claim partner points for 
189,190 and 489 .

2. if you one is on MLTSOL and other one in STSOL, then claim partner points for 190 and 489 (but not for 189)

3. if you both are in STSOL, then 190 and 489


----------



## Albertto (Apr 4, 2018)

Grateful for the clarification. Will proceed with the submission for assessment. At least my head is clear now.


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi,

I took PTE on 08 May 2016 and I am unable to see "Send Scores" button in my pearson login. Could you please suggest , if there is any way to contact Pearson Team or send results to DIBP. I have been asked by CO assigned to my case to do this. Kindly respond.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi,
> 
> I took PTE on 08 May 2016 and I am unable to see "Send Scores" button in my pearson login. Could you please suggest , if there is any way to contact Pearson Team or send results to DIBP. I have been asked by CO assigned to my case to do this. Kindly respond.


The problem is that Pearson rules say that the scores are valid for only 2 years
Hence you are not seeing the scores send button 
But DHA Accepts them for 3 years

You should have sent the scores to DHA before the 2 years passed 
Did you send them earlier ?
Do you have the scores sent email ?

I have no idea how you can contact PTEA 

You will have to see their website and check

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The problem is that Pearson rules say that the scores are valid for only 2 years
> Hence you are not seeing the scores send button
> But DHA Accepts them for 3 years
> 
> ...


Thanks i will check this. He also asked for the "Evidence for Overseas Study". What should we send?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi,
> 
> I took PTE on 08 May 2016 and I am unable to see "Send Scores" button in my pearson login. Could you please suggest , if there is any way to contact Pearson Team or send results to DIBP. I have been asked by CO assigned to my case to do this. Kindly respond.


Hi mate, have you removed your 189 EOI. If not, could yo do it, because smeone might be invited because of that


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks i will check this. He also asked for the "Evidence for Overseas Study". What should we send?


Overseas study in your case is Indian study

Send your college transcripts and degree again
You can attach the class x and XII results also if readily available 


Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The problem is that Pearson rules say that the scores are valid for only 2 years
> Hence you are not seeing the scores send button
> But DHA Accepts them for 3 years
> 
> ...


I dont remember if I sent to DIBP within 2 years. My bad. 

I have Score Report email from Pearson in which they mentioned at that time:

----
As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.

Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications 

------

I also tried to contact Pearson. As per them they cant access the scores now as its expired now. Please suggest how to move forward.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> I dont remember if I sent to DIBP within 2 years. My bad.
> 
> I have Score Report email from Pearson in which they mentioned at that time:
> 
> ...


You are safe

Just take a printout of the mail from PTEA and send it to the Co
You can forward the original email also as it has the trail origins 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CraigNeil said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am planning to apply for CPM assessment from Vetasses. I need your good advice if my profile is suitable.
> 
> ...


No idea

I am sure other members will help you out 

Cheers


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi NB!

I got an invite today to lodge a visa 189. However, my current medicals are valid until November. Do I need to wait for the CO to contact me before I do a new set of medicals or can I do it before he/she notifies me? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> Hi NB!
> 
> I got an invite today to lodge a visa 189. However, my current medicals are valid until November. Do I need to wait for the CO to contact me before I do a new set of medicals or can I do it before he/she notifies me? Thanks.


You can do it right away before filing the application 

Else you will have to wait for the CO to ask you do the same 

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi newbienz, 
I am uploading documents and i need to upload payslips of last 7 years . I dont have few months in between . Do you suggest i should mention it in the pdf as to which month payslips are nit available ?? I was planning to write that payslips of XYZ months not available kindly refer to bank statements for the salary credit. Will it be appropriate to write this ? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi newbienz,
> I am uploading documents and i need to upload payslips of last 7 years . I dont have few months in between . Do you suggest i should mention it in the pdf as to which month payslips are nit available ?? I was planning to write that payslips of XYZ months not available kindly refer to bank statements for the salary credit. Will it be appropriate to write this ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Not necessary
I would not have done that 

Cheers


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz

I got invitation today,, thanks for your support in the past 
I have inquiry regarding the form 80. In question 19 employment, it says " Your occupation and duites" there is no space to write all my duties. In this case what do you advice?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> I got invitation today,, thanks for your support in the past
> I have inquiry regarding the form 80. In question 19 employment, it says " Your occupation and duites" there is no space to write all my duties. In this case what do you advice?


USe it as best as you can
Just give the most important you think
Nothing to worry as such on the issue.
Don’t spend too much time on it

Cheers


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey NBZ ,

Am back with one more doubt  

Buddy the situation is simple, but just need your inputs .

Situation is as below .
I am working with company X which is at address A in Bangalore .
My company decides to move my team to address A-1 which is a different building in Bangalore located 3kms away from Address A and wants to make address A only as a Manufacturing plant.

Both Address A and A-1 are valid but i am seated in A-1 from now on . Only My HR business partner has changed in A-1 address , nothing else has changed .

Now I have somehow managed to get the Employment reference letter(with RnR) from new HR BP on letter head with new A-1 adress in it . All my previous documents for this compant X was in letter head with old address(Joining,ASR,Emp Ref from Manager on letter head)
In simple , I have not changed the company, no change in my role/position, no change in my reporting managers, only Company address and HR BP change.
My question is 
1) Should i upload the new Employment Reference Letter
2) Should i update the change in circumstance ? Since it is a address change of my work place for the same company within bangalore. 

~~~
Is it OK if i also attach the mail conversation with the HR requesting for employment reference and my manager approving the RnR to HR ,to give employment reference . I have this for 2 of my companies . Was wondering if attaching this will add as additional support and evident or create confusion to the CO   

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi, newbienz... I need your guidance please.... I got negative VETASSES outcome yesterday.... I had applied for internal auditor... Though they have mentioned my qualification as highly relevant to the occupation but have said that the duties I performed were restricted and not highly relevant to the occupation... I want to go for reassessment... Shall I make a new reference letter and cv with revised duites as mentioned in the ANZCO CODE?? And what shall I give reason for reassessment.. Please help me


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hey NBZ ,
> 
> Am back with one more doubt
> 
> ...


Just file a form 1022 giving your new address

Wait for the CO to ask for any further document 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abysmal said:


> Hi, newbienz... I need your guidance please.... I got negative VETASSES outcome yesterday.... I had applied for internal auditor... Though they have mentioned my qualification as highly relevant to the occupation but have said that the duties I performed were restricted and not highly relevant to the occupation... I want to go for reassessment... Shall I make a new reference letter and cv with revised duites as mentioned in the ANZCO CODE?? And what shall I give reason for reassessment.. Please help me


No idea about Vetassess process 

Cheers


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, newbienz... I need your guidance please.... I got negative VETASSES outcome yesterday.... I had applied for internal auditor... Though they have mentioned my qualification as highly relevant to the occupation but have said that the duties I performed were restricted and not highly relevant to the occupation... I want to go for reassessment... Shall I make a new reference letter and cv with revised duites as mentioned in the ANZCO CODE?? And what shall I give reason for reassessment.. Please help me
> ...


 ohhhh 😑😑😐 anyone else who could help me out.. Please let me know


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Abysmal said:


> ohhhh 😑😑😐 anyone else who could help me out.. Please let me know


What is your job description?
Did they call you or your employer for further verification?
How big is your company?
And what all evidence you provided to vetassess?

Thank You


----------



## swadiarujuta (Jun 27, 2018)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> I got invitation today,, thanks for your support in the past
> I have inquiry regarding the form 80. In question 19 employment, it says " Your occupation and duites" there is no space to write all my duties. In this case what do you advice?


Congratulations.. what's your code?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta (Jun 27, 2018)

Any one here got invitation under state nomination?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

I applied under the code 221214 Internal Auditor... In a mnc software solutions firm


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Nop they didn't call me or my employer at all for verification... I submitted all the required documents... Didn't leave out on anything which would have delayed the process.. Got results in five weeks.. 😥😥😥please guide me 
Thank You[/QUOTE]


----------



## swadiarujuta (Jun 27, 2018)

Is there any validity for EOI?
I files my EOI for 198 in last year with 65 points.

Will that be still under consideration?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta (Jun 27, 2018)

Under state nomination?


Abysmal said:


> I applied under the code 221214 Internal Auditor... In a mnc software solutions firm


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Abysmal said:


> Nop they didn't call me or my employer at all for verification... I submitted all the required documents... Didn't leave out on anything which would have delayed the process.. Got results in five weeks.. 😥😥😥please guide me
> Thank You


[/QUOTE]

What is your designation? What is your strength of your company? And What are your roles and responsibilities? Kindly mention that


----------



## beetle00 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello Guys, I would just like to ask if the display on my EOI points breakdown is correct. I have no experience at all in Australia however under the criteria of "Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years.", it says that I have less than 1 year with 0 point. Is this the same for everyone else with no experience at Australia? Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swadiarujuta said:


> Is there any validity for EOI?
> I files my EOI for 198 in last year with 65 points.
> 
> Will that be still under consideration?
> ...


EOI is valid for only 2 years 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

beetle00 said:


> Hello Guys, I would just like to ask if the display on my EOI points breakdown is correct. I have no experience at all in Australia however under the criteria of "Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years.", it says that I have less than 1 year with 0 point. Is this the same for everyone else with no experience at Australia? Thank you.


What all is displayed?

Cheers


----------



## swadiarujuta (Jun 27, 2018)

I have one question.
When I filed EOI last year I was working n my skills was assessed by engineer's Australia.
But after that my hubby changes the job n we shifted to UAE .
I had to leave my job n now it's close to 5months that I m not working.

Should I update these details in EOI?

Will it have any effect on my invite?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swadiarujuta said:


> I have one question.
> When I filed EOI last year I was working n my skills was assessed by engineer's Australia.
> But after that my hubby changes the job n we shifted to UAE .
> I had to leave my job n now it's close to 5months that I m not working.
> ...


You have to show in the EOI that you are not employed
Close the last employment entry

As the points are not changing, your date of effect will not change 

Cheers


----------



## beetle00 (Jan 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> What all is displayed?
> 
> Cheers


Hello, when i checked the table of my EOI points, I have noticed that for the criteria of "Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years.", it is indicated that I have less than 1 year experience. However, I have no experience at all in Australia. I would just like to confirm if this is the same for everyone else who has no experience in Oz. Thank you.


----------



## sbahuguna (Jun 13, 2018)

beetle00 said:


> Hello, when i checked the table of my EOI points, I have noticed that for the criteria of "Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years.", it is indicated that I have less than 1 year experience. However, I have no experience at all in Australia. I would just like to confirm if this is the same for everyone else who has no experience in Oz. Thank you.


Yes its the same for me. And I too have no experience in Australia.
They give 0 points for less than 1 years.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

What is your designation? What is your strength of your company? And What are your roles and responsibilities? Kindly mention that[/QUOTE] my designation is an internal auditor... My company is an mnc which deals in software development and solutions. Roles and duties are very similar to the occupation I opted for... Evaluation of financial reports, ensuring sound risk management etcc.. Please guide me what should I do next in reassessment.. What can I support my claim with... As y I am not satisfied with the negative outcome


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Dear newbienz,
I received invite yesterday and want to apply for a visa as soon as possible.
What is the best way to do medicals? Is it better to complete medicals before visa lodgment or after? Is it okey if I create an immi account and then start My Health Declarations and then undergo medical examination and finally after examination make a payment and lodge a visa?
Thank you in advance


----------



## swadiarujuta (Jun 27, 2018)

will it negatively effect my invitation?


newbienz said:


> You have to show in the EOI that you are not employed
> Close the last employment entry
> 
> As the points are not changing, your date of effect will not change
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi NB,

If I change the subclass from 190 to 189 in the eoi, will the doe remains the date when 190 was selected or will change to todays date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

If you have substantial evidence to prove their outcome is wrong then only appeal against their decision. BTW, What exactly is mentioned in the outcome letter? Just paste it.



Abysmal said:


> What is your designation? What is your strength of your company? And What are your roles and responsibilities? Kindly mention that


 my designation is an internal auditor... My company is an mnc which deals in software development and solutions. Roles and duties are very similar to the occupation I opted for... Evaluation of financial reports, ensuring sound risk management etcc.. Please guide me what should I do next in reassessment.. What can I support my claim with... As y I am not satisfied with the negative outcome[/QUOTE]


----------



## swadiarujuta (Jun 27, 2018)

Any one had claimed points for designated language?
Is it something new for Australia's EOI?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> What is your designation? What is your strength of your company? And What are your roles and responsibilities? Kindly mention that my designation is an internal auditor... My company is an mnc which deals in software development and solutions. Roles and duties are very similar to the occupation I opted for... Evaluation of financial reports, ensuring sound risk management etcc.. Please guide me what should I do next in reassessment.. What can I support my claim with... As y I am not satisfied with the negative outcome


Hi Abysmal,

I am sorry to tell you, but in my opinion, your duties definitely do not fully match with internal auditor's duties.

Auditors do not just evaluation financial reports or manage risk, they reassure the integrity of company's translations and the presentation of financial reports. 

They audit all general ledger transactions, investigate accounting procedures to find unusual transactions and ensure all financial items are in according with the AASB standards. 

Your duties will only give you positive outcome in Accountant General or Management Accountant


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> If you have substantial evidence to prove their outcome is wrong then only appeal against their decision. BTW, What exactly is mentioned in the outcome letter? Just paste it.
> 
> Ok sure.. Here it goes the employment as an internal auditor does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as
> the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks
> ...


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

antonychan11 said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > What is your designation? What is your strength of your company? And What are your roles and responsibilitie
> ...


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> If you have substantial evidence to prove their outcome is wrong then only appeal against their decision. BTW, What exactly is mentioned in the outcome letter? Just paste it.
> 
> Here it goes further,, Based on the evidence
> provided, your role and duties appear to be
> ...


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

antonychan11 said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > What is your designation? What is your strength of your company? And What are your roles and responsibilities? Kindly mention that my designation is an internal auditor... My company is an mnc which deals in software development and solutions. Roles and duties are very similar to the occupation I opted for... Evaluation of financial reports, ensuring sound risk management etcc.. Please guide me what should I do next in reassessment.. What can I support my claim with... As y I am not satisfied with the negative outcome
> ...


 should I make a new cv and apply for reassessment.. What do you suggest


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ur job description mostly includes financial auditing which will fall under external auditors and not internal auditors role. An internal auditor has to give reasonable assurance on the overall organization controls related to finance, operations and management. It is a vast area and it is not restricted to only finance. You need to check your job description again and choose your occupation. 



Abysmal said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have substantial evidence to prove their outcome is wrong then only appeal against their decision. BTW, What exactly is mentioned in the outcome letter? Just paste it.
> ...


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Newbienz, I heard that once you arrive in AUS, you need to update the sponsoring state with your address and keep them updated if that address changes. How do you do that? And, are there any other requirements?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Newbienz, I heard that once you arrive in AUS, you need to update the sponsoring state with your address and keep them updated if that address changes. How do you do that? And, are there any other requirements?
> 
> Cheers


When they sponsor you , in the email they give you a email address where you can keep them informed

As long as you are in the state, it’s not an issue

The problem starts if you want to play hookey and move out within 2 years

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi,

While responding to CO, he has written to send email to gsm.alloc[email protected]. Also he has mentioned to upload documents in ImmiAccount. 

Just wanted to ensure if we need to do these 2 steps or any other action needs to be done from our side in ImmiAccount.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi,
> 
> While responding to CO, he has written to send email to [email protected]. Also he has mentioned to upload documents in ImmiAccount.
> 
> Just wanted to ensure if we need to do these 2 steps or any other action needs to be done from our side in ImmiAccount.


These 2 steps are sufficient 

Also after uploading the documents and sending the email, press the IP button, if it is active

Cheers


----------



## Saurabh Soni (Oct 3, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> antonychan11 said:
> 
> 
> > ohhhhh.... I am shattered 😥😥😥 can you please give me an idea of the duties of an internal auditor
> ...


----------



## Saurabh Soni (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi fellow members,
I have recently came across this forum and on my perusal of many articles in here, I wanted to know whether it is really worth the effort of going through the process, considering high cut-off for Auditors (2212).

The Oct, 11 list has cleared EOI's only till July'18. 

My estimated score is 70.

Please suggest. Also, if it's worth taking assistance of a MARA agent (considering time & clarity)for the process 

Thanks \m/

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saurabh Soni said:


> Hi fellow members,
> I have recently came across this forum and on my perusal of many articles in here, I wanted to know whether it is really worth the effort of going through the process, considering high cut-off for Auditors (2212).
> 
> The Oct, 11 list has cleared EOI's only till July'18.
> ...


With just 70 points, it’s totally money down the drain

No MARA agent can help you, be rest assured, no matter what they promise unless you want fabricated documents to increase your score 

Cheers


----------



## Saurabh Soni (Oct 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> With just 70 points, it’s totally money down the drain
> 
> No MARA agent can help you, be rest assured, no matter what they promise unless you want fabricated documents to increase your score
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the quick revert!

Though what if I start my application now and in the process I get more score for the experience, as right now I have less than 3 yrs experience (so zero points for that)!?

Should I at least go for my skill assessment with CPA Aus.?

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saurabh Soni said:


> Thanks NB for the quick revert!
> 
> Though what if I start my application now and in the process I get more score for the experience, as right now I have less than 3 yrs experience (so zero points for that)!?
> 
> ...


Unless you are sure to get 80 points, it’s money down the drain
You never know what the rules will be tomorrow

How much time does it take to get the assessment done and what are total costs ?

Cheers


----------



## Saurabh Soni (Oct 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Unless you are sure to get 80 points, it’s money down the drain
> You never know what the rules will be tomorrow
> 
> How much time does it take to get the assessment done and what are total costs ?
> ...


True. 

The charges would be between AUD 550 to 800, depending on the skill assessing authority.
I'm not aware exactly how much CPA Aus charges...

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saurabh Soni said:


> True.
> 
> The charges would be between AUD 550 to 800, depending on the skill assessing authority.
> I'm not aware exactly how much CPA Aus charges...
> ...


You want to take a decision without knowing what will be costs involved?
You need another auditor to audit your processes 

I have nothing to say further 

Cheers


----------



## Saurabh Soni (Oct 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You want to take a decision without knowing what will be costs involved?
> 
> I have nothing to say further
> 
> Cheers


Oh, my bad, I meant I'm not aware about the exact cost since, CPA Aus migration assessment basic (one time) fee is AUD 473 and review+appeal/update cost is AUD 145.

So I gave a range!

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saurabh Soni said:


> Oh, my bad, I meant I'm not aware about the exact cost since, CPA Aus migration assessment basic (one time) fee is AUD 473 and review+appeal/update cost is AUD 145.
> 
> So I gave a range!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


Give the points table

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> These 2 steps are sufficient
> 
> Also after uploading the documents and sending the email, press the IP button, if it is active
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! I need to send PTE Score report as well. So will original colored score report downloaded from Pearson work or it needs to be notarised?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks! I need to send PTE Score report as well. So will original colored score report downloaded from Pearson work or it needs to be notarised?


You have to send the score report through PTEA website

Login into PTEA account and send the score report to DHA 
You will get a confirmation email which you should keep safely 

Cheers


----------



## Saurabh Soni (Oct 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Give the points table
> 
> Cheers


Age: 30
English: 20 (my best estimate)
Employment: 0
Qualification: 15

Total: 65

P.S. I'm not sure whether CA qualification=Specialist education qualification. If yes, more 5 points can be added.

Also, if my full time internship post bachelor's is considered for employment criteria, then i'll have more than 3 yrs of experience. So further 5 points can be added.

Pls suggest.
Thanks
\m/

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saurabh Soni said:


> Age: 30
> English: 20 (my best estimate)
> Employment: 0
> Qualification: 15
> ...


It’s brutal but if I were in your shoes I would drop the idea of migrating to Australia 

Search other location like Canada maybe

Cheers


----------



## Saurabh Soni (Oct 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s brutal but if I were in your shoes I would drop the idea of migrating to Australia
> 
> Search other location like Canada maybe
> 
> Cheers


Ohkay, thanks for your brutal comment NB!
\m/

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Saurabh Soni said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > antonychan11 said:
> ...


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi NB,
I received 189 invitation in the oct round and is now in the process of starting the submission. I have a doubt which I hope you can clarify.

I have most of the documents necessary for submission except for a couple of experience letters and salary slips. unfortunately, I have to go back to India to get these papers. I am planning to go at the end of December, by which time, I should be able to get all the necessary documents. But the deadline for visa submission is December 10th. My doubt is this- Can I submit the visa with the documents which I have and pay the visa fees and later add the other documents as I receive it before the CO looks at my case? My worry is that once I submit for visa, will the site gets locked and I won't be able to upload anything. As I understand,if I wait for CO to ask for the pending documents, it will unnecessarily delay the visa grant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*Travel post VISA lodge*

Hi NB,

Need your advice on one point. I am planning to fill form 80 and in the last 10 years, I haven't made any international travel. However, I may have to travel after logging the visa application. Do I need to update that information post-travel in case I haven't received the grant by that time?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey NB,

Thanks for your help and guidance during the whole process - I received my grant today - start (IELTS,ACS, etc.) to finish (Grant) was a total of 7 months time.

I know we had some argument in the past over DHA rule for validity of Spouse English test exam. You mentioned that it was 2 years for both primary and spouse. So, just wanted to update you that for spouse it's 3 years and it's mentioned on their website as well. In my case, I submitted 2.6 years old for spouse and they never asked any questions. 

But regardless, thanks again for your help!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

mithunv said:


> Hi NB,
> I received 189 invitation in the oct round and is now in the process of starting the submission. I have a doubt which I hope you can clarify.
> 
> I have most of the documents necessary for submission except for a couple of experience letters and salary slips. unfortunately, I have to go back to India to get these papers. I am planning to go at the end of December, by which time, I should be able to get all the necessary documents. But the deadline for visa submission is December 10th. My doubt is this- Can I submit the visa with the documents which I have and pay the visa fees and later add the other documents as I receive it before the CO looks at my case? My worry is that once I submit for visa, will the site gets locked and I won't be able to upload anything. As I understand,if I wait for CO to ask for the pending documents, it will unnecessarily delay the visa grant.
> ...



You can upload docs even after submitting the visa application.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

malik_mca said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your advice on one point. I am planning to fill form 80 and in the last 10 years, I haven't made any international travel. However, I may have to travel after logging the visa application. Do I need to update that information post-travel in case I haven't received the grant by that time?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


you can update the future travel post submission of visa.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello experts,

How do we generate HAP I’d? Is it after, I load all docs on skill select and pay the fees or can it be done before? I’m filing 190 visa.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mithunv said:


> Hi NB,
> I received 189 invitation in the oct round and is now in the process of starting the submission. I have a doubt which I hope you can clarify.
> 
> I have most of the documents necessary for submission except for a couple of experience letters and salary slips. unfortunately, I have to go back to India to get these papers. I am planning to go at the end of December, by which time, I should be able to get all the necessary documents. But the deadline for visa submission is December 10th. My doubt is this- Can I submit the visa with the documents which I have and pay the visa fees and later add the other documents as I receive it before the CO looks at my case? My worry is that once I submit for visa, will the site gets locked and I won't be able to upload anything. As I understand,if I wait for CO to ask for the pending documents, it will unnecessarily delay the visa grant.
> ...


You can keep uploading the documents even after you pay the visa fees
The process never gets locked
It’s just the number of documents are restricted to 60 per person
As long as you have not exceeded that, you have nothing to worry

So apply ASAP and upload the remaining documents once you get them in india

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your advice on one point. I am planning to fill form 80 and in the last 10 years, I haven't made any international travel. However, I may have to travel after logging the visa application. Do I need to update that information post-travel in case I haven't received the grant by that time?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you are travelling for more then 2-3 weeks, you should keep the co informed , incase he needs to contact you
For short trip, not required 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> How do we generate HAP I’d? Is it after, I load all docs on skill select and pay the fees or can it be done before? I’m filing 190 visa.
> 
> Cheers


For 190, the process of getting the medicals done before submitting the application has been withdrawn 
So you will have to wait for the CO to generate the hap I’d for you and then get the tests done

Cheers


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi nb sir... Please check your inbox 📩


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> For 190, the process of getting the medicals done before submitting the application has been withdrawn
> So you will have to wait for the CO to generate the hap I’d for you and then get the tests done
> 
> Cheers


Thankyou


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Please guide me as I got negative outcome yesterday... They mentioned that my qualification is assessed as highly relevant but my duties are not highly relevant and are restricted... Should I go for both qualification reassessment and employment reassessment. Or only employment reassessment would be sufficient.. Please help me.... And should I revise the duties and make a new cv and reference letter?? 😥


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> Please guide me as I got negative outcome yesterday... They mentioned that my qualification is assessed as highly relevant but my duties are not highly relevant and are restricted... Should I go for both qualification reassessment and employment reassessment. Or only employment reassessment would be sufficient.. Please help me.... And should I revise the duties and make a new cv and reference letter?? 😥


 @nb sir


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abysmal said:


> Please guide me as I got negative outcome yesterday... They mentioned that my qualification is assessed as highly relevant but my duties are not highly relevant and are restricted... Should I go for both qualification reassessment and employment reassessment. Or only employment reassessment would be sufficient.. Please help me.... And should I revise the duties and make a new cv and reference letter?? 😥


Please give complete background of your case

Cheers


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Please give complete background of your case

Cheers[/QUOTE] OK sure... I applied for an assessment under ANZCO CODE 221214 Internal Auditor.. I submitted all the required documents... And there was no co contact at all and got the results in 5 weeks.. The outcome was negative.. They stated that qualification is highly relevant but my duties as an IA are not highly relevant to the occupation... So please guide me what should I do next... Should I go for both qualification and employment reassessment or only employment reassessment would be sufficient... Should I make a new reference letter and cv with revised duties and submit along with the reassessment form?? 😥


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Dear Experts/NB,

Have a few more questions while filing the immi form. Pls suggest- 

1. Contact detail- country of residence - usually county of residence- will that be india or Australia? I’ve been in Australia close to 3 years and currently in Australia

2. Non migrating members of family unit? Me and my spouse are migrating. Do I need to specify if parents are not migrating? Or just keep blank. I have long term plan for getting my parents also to Australia.

3. Previous countries of residence- Should I put india here?

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Dear Experts/NB,
> 
> Have a few more questions while filing the immi form. Pls suggest-
> 
> ...


1. Usual country of residence is current country - which is Aus for you.
2. It should be No. Parents cannot be added into 189 PR application
3. Provide 1 last address in each country you stayed in last 10 years. So yes you need to provide India address.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abysmal said:


> Please give complete background of your case
> 
> Cheers


 OK sure... I applied for an assessment under ANZCO CODE 221214 Internal Auditor.. I submitted all the required documents... And there was no co contact at all and got the results in 5 weeks.. The outcome was negative.. They stated that qualification is highly relevant but my duties as an IA are not highly relevant to the occupation... So please guide me what should I do next... Should I go for both qualification and employment reassessment or only employment reassessment would be sufficient... Should I make a new reference letter and cv with revised duties and submit along with the reassessment form?? 😥[/QUOTE]

No idea about your Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> 1. Usual country of residence is current country - which is Aus for you.
> 2. It should be No. Parents cannot be added into 189 PR application
> 3. Provide 1 last address in each country you stayed in last 10 years. So yes you need to provide India address.


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Please give complete background of your case
> ...


No idea about your Anzsco code

Cheers[/QUOTE] ohhh 😑. Just a general idea what to do in this situation


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> shekar.ym said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Usual country of residence is current country - which is Aus for you.
> ...


Thanks NB and Shekar!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abysmal said:


> No idea about your Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


 ohhh 😑. Just a general idea what to do in this situation[/QUOTE]

I don’t comment just for the sake of commenting 

If I start doing that I will lose all my credibility 

Cheers


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > No idea about your Anzsco code
> ...


I don’t comment just for the sake of commenting 

If I start doing that I will lose all my credibility 

Cheers[/QUOTE] ohhhk no worries


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi NB/ experts,
When loading documents for experience, should I load documents by companies- offer letter+salary slips + resignations letter in one bundle? should I just load all salary slips across multiple organisations in one bundle ? Or what is the best way to get this done? Suggestions? I have 5 companies work exp.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Settling Query - Sydney or Melbourne?*

Hi NB,

How did you arrive at a decision about settling in Melbourne and not Sydney?

I want to start my research on this part. Any pointers would be really helpful.

My personal preferences in Melbourne would be:
1. Not very far from workplace, upto 1 hour travel is OK for me
2. Adequately populated - not very scarce, not too much
3. Daily essential stores nearby

Would be great if you can share your personal experience about the following:
1. Monthly rent - 1BHK, furnished apartment
2. utilities, fixed line internet, mobile and internet
3. transport cost, monthly pass
4. monthly avg expenses in Melbourne so that salary can be negotiated accordingly
5. Eating out over the weekend expenses, clubbing, pubs - once in a while expenses

Will be a great starting point for me to start my research, if you can share some valuable inputs.

Others can also drop a note to me about your experiences. 

Thanks!


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have a Masters course before my employment that I discontinued after 1 semester as I was interested in a job that I was offered. I mentioned this in the form 80 and ticked the withdrawn box.

Have you in your experience seen anybody asked for any document regarding withdrawn courses? 

I'm asking this because I have no proof of leaving the course right now other than the joining letter.

Thanks!!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have submitted my 189 application with marriage certificate as proof of relationship. 
Now is it ok to submit joint bank account statements as additional proof ? I dont have a joint account as of now, but i am planning to add my wife to my existing account and generate statement.

Thanks


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> File a form 1023
> No need to file the complete form 80 again
> 
> Cheers


Although not the same problem, but a generic question on form1023.

If we had submitted an online visa application, should we still need to fill in form1023 or login into immi website and file the details in "record incorrect information"

If it's form1023, where should I send it to? I mean the email id to which this form has to be sent?

Thanks much in advance.

Regards, 
Maharajan


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> Although not the same problem, but a generic question on form1023.
> 
> If we had submitted an online visa application, should we still need to fill in form1023 or login into immi website and file the details in "record incorrect information"
> 
> ...



now there is no need to upload separate form 1023.
There is an option to choose "Change of circumstances" in your immi account, you choose this and enter the required details. This will automatically generate and upload a form 1023.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 application with marriage certificate as proof of relationship.
> Now is it ok to submit joint bank account statements as additional proof ? I dont have a joint account as of now, but i am planning to add my wife to my existing account and generate statement.
> ...




Do we need to submit other evidences for marriage? I thought the other evidences were required only if you’re newly married or if it’s a defacto relationship 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> now there is no need to upload separate form 1023.
> There is an option to choose "Change of circumstances" in your immi account, you choose this and enter the required details. This will automatically generate and upload a form 1023.


Thanks much bro, that helps. 

Best Regards
Maharajan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> now there is no need to upload separate form 1023.
> There is an option to choose "Change of circumstances" in your immi account, you choose this and enter the required details. This will automatically generate and upload a form 1023.


Please recheck the form number before replying.
They all appear similar but are used for very different purposes and are not interchangeable 

Change of circumstances is form 1022

This discussion is about form 1023

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Do we need to submit other evidences for marriage? I thought the other evidences were required only if you’re newly married or if it’s a defacto relationship
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


I submitted a hell lot of evidence despite being married for several years

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahaindia said:


> Although not the same problem, but a generic question on form1023.
> 
> If we had submitted an online visa application, should we still need to fill in form1023 or login into immi website and file the details in "record incorrect information"
> 
> ...


You upload the filled form in your Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Hi NB/ experts,
> When loading documents for experience, should I load documents by companies- offer letter+salary slips + resignations letter in one bundle? should I just load all salary slips across multiple organisations in one bundle ? Or what is the best way to get this done? Suggestions? I have 5 companies work exp.


Dear experts, any suggestion on the best way?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Hi NB/ experts,
> When loading documents for experience, should I load documents by companies- offer letter+salary slips + resignations letter in one bundle? should I just load all salary slips across multiple organisations in one bundle ? Or what is the best way to get this done? Suggestions? I have 5 companies work exp.


I gave company wise
But what is good for me is not necessarily good for you also 

You have to take the decision based on how many companies you have worked for and how many documents you have 

I uploaded a total of 50 documents after merging and splitting files before taking final decision 

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Please recheck the form number before replying.
> They all appear similar but are used for very different purposes and are not interchangeable
> 
> Change of circumstances is form 1022
> ...




Sorry for confusion about form numbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 application with marriage certificate as proof of relationship.
> Now is it ok to submit joint bank account statements as additional proof ? I dont have a joint account as of now, but i am planning to add my wife to my existing account and generate statement.
> ...




NB, any comments ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 application with marriage certificate as proof of relationship.
> Now is it ok to submit joint bank account statements as additional proof ? I dont have a joint account as of now, but i am planning to add my wife to my existing account and generate statement.
> ...


Add your wife to The account and generate a statement

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Add your wife to The account and generate a statement
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I gave company wise
> But what is good for me is not necessarily good for you also
> 
> You have to take the decision based on how many companies you have worked for and how many documents you have
> ...


Thanks NB!!


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi there,

How do I delete my form 80 i have uploaded in my immiaccount. i am onshore and on bridging visa. I tried but there's no option of delete.
i mistakenly provided wrong information.
i have revised form 80 and want to upload it again. there is indeed option to upload documents but no option to delete the uploaded document.

Looking forward for some guidance.

Thanks


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone. I received 189 invite on October 11th . Do we need to notarize the documents. If so what all documents should be notarized 


Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
English: 20
Partner skills: 5
Total 75 
ITA: invited
Visa lodged : not yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Divkasi said:


> Hi everyone. I received 189 invite on October 11th . Do we need to notarize the documents. If so what all documents should be notarized
> 
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer)
> ...


As long as you are scanning in colour, no documents need to be notarised 

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi NB,

Awaiting ur inputs!



Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> How did you arrive at a decision about settling in Melbourne and not Sydney?
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> How did you arrive at a decision about settling in Melbourne and not Sydney?
> 
> ...


I already had a job when I migrated to Australia so I did not have to choose where to live

For other queries, Life in Australia section of the forum is very useful

My personal experience will not help you as I could afford to spend from day 1 as we were both working from Day 1

Realestate .com is the best website to look for rentals
I always preferred to stay in eastern suburbs of Melbourne but they are quite costly as compared to the western suburbs preferred by most newcomer Indians 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a Masters course before my employment that I discontinued after 1 semester as I was interested in a job that I was offered. I mentioned this in the form 80 and ticked the withdrawn box.
> 
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi NB,

If someone having similar points like me n he she not using 189 eoi, can I use that n update all my details? AFAIK there is no identifier(Passport etc) attached with the eoi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

191jatan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How do I delete my form 80 i have uploaded in my immiaccount. i am onshore and on bridging visa. I tried but there's no option of delete.
> i mistakenly provided wrong information.
> ...


A document once uploaded cannot be deleted

You can submit a new form 80 and name it updated or similar so that the CO will know the reason for 2 no’s. Form 80

If it is a single mistake then you can also file a form 1023 instead of the complete form 80

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I gave company wise
> But what is good for me is not necessarily good for you also
> 
> You have to take the decision based on how many companies you have worked for and how many documents you have
> ...


Hi NB,
I will also be collating documents company wise, however if you can share, how you were able to index them (Bookmarks ?) on a cover page. 

I read in your initial posts about the cover page usage, but not sure about the linking of various documents within the pdf.

I plan to paste the contents of the pdf on a word documents first, add bookmarks, create a table of content then "Save as pdf" and further compress the file to bring its size to minimum.

Having them in one file per employer seems better as someone who is verifying evidences, but I want to further help the CO navigate through the pdf with ease, as there are multiple documents within that merged file.

Best,


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

Just 3 doubts.

1. I got my 189 invite on October 11. I will be getting married in in the first week of January. I would like to add my partner to my application using form 1022 and hence would like to get the processing of my application delayed. If I delay lodging my application by 30-40 days and lodge it by mid November, is there a risk of the department implementing new rules to the visa by asking to move to the regions for 5 years? Or am i safe from the new rules cuz I am invited?

2. If I have a risk of being affected by the new rules, Can i lodge my application now and purposefully not submit 1-2 important docs like Indian PCC and form 80 to get the processing of my application delayed? If I get a CO allocated before January and sees that 2 docs are missing, will the application be rejected?

3. I heard from one of my friend that he requested CO to delay the processing for 3 weeks to add his spouse and that the CO accepted that. Can this be done in case I get a CO allocated before January?

Thanks in Advance.!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If someone having similar points like me n he she not using 189 eoi, can I use that n update all my details? AFAIK there is no identifier(Passport etc) attached with the eoi.
> 
> ...


Your EOI date of effect cannot be earlier than your skills assessment or PTEA date

So what advantages you get I fail to understand 

Moreover, if you want to be creative, I don’t think this is the thread for you

This thread is for those who want to walk the narrow path of truth and follow all DHA rules 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Hi NB,
> I will also be collating documents company wise, however if you can share, how you were able to index them (Bookmarks ?) on a cover page.
> 
> I read in your initial posts about the cover page usage, but not sure about the linking of various documents within the pdf.
> ...


Looks good
Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your EOI date of effect cannot be earlier than your skills assessment or PTEA date
> 
> So what advantages you get I fail to understand
> 
> ...




I will do this if it is legal otherwise will not. My skill assessment n pte score is older but my actual eoi is locked with 489 thats why thinking of this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Just 3 doubts.
> 
> ...


1. I would not delay the application.
Rules can change overnight

2. You can delay your medicals if not done and your pcc
No harm in that
Let the co ask you for those

3. The chances of you getting a co before January looks bleak
So you should be able to add your spouse without any issues

However you may have a rough time proving geniuine relationship 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> I will do this if it is legal otherwise will not. My skill assessment n pte score is older but my actual eoi is locked with 489 thats why thinking of this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t use short cuts

Maybe members on other thread can help you out

Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Your EOI date of effect cannot be earlier than your skills assessment or PTEA date
> 
> So what advantages you get I fail to understand
> 
> ...


Not always.. In my case, I lodged my EOI on December 8 2017 in electronics engineer occupation after getting assessed by EA. Later, I got assessed as Telecommunications Network Engineer by EA on September 21 2018. I called DoHA and checked whether I can update my old EOI with the new occupation. I was informed both on call and via e-mail that I can do that and that my DOE wont change. So I did like that. In this case, my DOE is earlier than my Skills assessment date for the new occupation.

Cheers.!!


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Not always.. In my case, I lodged my EOI on December 8 2017 in electronics engineer occupation after getting assessed by EA. Later, I got assessed as Telecommunications Network Engineer by EA on September 21 2018. I called DoHA and checked whether I can update my old EOI with the new occupation. I was informed both on call and via e-mail that I can do that and that my DOE wont change. So I did like that. In this case, my DOE is earlier than my Skills assessment date for the new occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.!!




So another eoi can be used for updating the details. Offcourse the motive is to have an older doe. Suggest please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> So another eoi can be used for updating the details. Offcourse the motive is to have an older doe. Suggest please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea about this

If you are sure, why ask 
Just go ahead and do it

Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> So another eoi can be used for updating the details. Offcourse the motive is to have an older doe. Suggest please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Definitely not.

In my case, I was using my own EOI. And I had valid skills assessment from EA when I lodged my EOI which I can prove. I also have the e-mail from DoHA which I can provide if it is been asked by the CO in the worst case. Skill select allows applicants to update the occupation if there is a valid skills assessment.

In your case, you are attempting short cut and violating the rules. If you are caught, you can be banned from entering australia I reckon.. 

So play safe.. play fair..!!


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. I would not delay the application.
> Rules can change overnight
> 
> 2. You can delay your medicals if not done and your pcc
> ...


Thanks a lot Newbie. Mine is a love marriage. I have thousands of photos of us together from last 5 years. I think I can provide them along with other things such as

whatsapp conversations, facebook chats, marriage certificate, honeymoon tickets, hotel room booking, wedding photos, engagement photos, joint bank account etc etc..

I hope it should be fine..!! Hoepfully...


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> No. Definitely not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Offcourse I will play safe n will do after consulting the seniors. But how is this going to violate the rules? As per Doha we can make as many eois as we can given we can provide proofs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Offcourse I will play safe n will do after consulting the seniors. But how is this going to violate the rules? As per Doha we can make as many eois as we can given we can provide proofs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't be able to prove that you had a valid skills assessment prior to that older DOE. This is treated as providing false information. You can be banned for 10 years.

Anyways.. if you are confident, try it..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Thanks a lot Newbie. Mine is a love marriage. I have thousands of photos of us together from last 5 years. I think I can provide them along with other things such as
> 
> whatsapp conversations, facebook chats, marriage certificate, honeymoon tickets, hotel room booking, wedding photos, engagement photos, joint bank account etc etc..
> 
> I hope it should be fine..!! Hoepfully...


If you have a 5 year history and evidence, then you are safe

Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you have a 5 year history and evidence, then you are safe
> 
> Cheers


Yeah. Also Newbie, Just out of curiosity, why did you say that DOE should never be earlier than skills assessment. I hope you read my reply. My case is genuine right? Little tensed now. however, I updated it only after consulting with Tony and DoHA directly


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Yeah. Also Newbie, Just out of curiosity, why did you say that DOE should never be earlier than skills assessment. I hope you read my reply. My case is genuine right? Little tensed now. however, I updated it only after consulting with Tony and DoHA directly


There are very few circumstances in which an earlier doe is valid

That’s when you get a fresh assessment done in another Anzsco code

Other then that I don’t know of any circumstances in which you can have an earlier doe
So,I don’t like to load the members with information which is useless for 99% of them 

Have you consulted Tony professionally through his company or only on this website?
I do not know how much time he spends on each reply on the forum

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Perfect. Thanks!



newbienz said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There are very few circumstances in which an earlier doe is valid
> 
> That’s when you get a fresh assessment done in another Anzsco code
> 
> ...


Yes Newbie. thats exactly my case. I got assessed as an Electronics engineer back in december 2017 and thats when i lodged my EOI. considering the rapid movement in non pro, and since I work in australia as a telecom engineer, I got a fresh assessment from EA as Telecom network engineer on september 21 2018. Thats when I updated my ANZSCO in my EOI.

So my case would be fine right? Got little worried when I read your post even though I had confirmation from DoHA. 

I communicate with Tony using his company e-mail and not on this thread.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Yes Newbie. thats exactly my case. I got assessed as an Electronics engineer back in december 2017 and thats when i lodged my EOI. considering the rapid movement in non pro, and since I work in australia as a telecom engineer, I got a fresh assessment from EA as Telecom network engineer on september 21 2018. Thats when I updated my ANZSCO in my EOI.
> 
> So my case would be fine right? Got little worried when I read your post even though I had confirmation from DoHA.
> 
> I communicate with Tony using his company e-mail and not on this thread.


So as long you you use your own EOI and not some one else’s, you should be safe

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Newbienz, 
I had a CO contact for birth certificate on August 17th 2018.
I have uploaded my SSC marksheet and my school leaving certificate . Both of which have my birth date . Recently I got my birth certificate , however it is not in good shape. The part that has my birth date is hazy (ink fading and age) .It is difficult to make out my birth date from the document.
Should i upload my birth certificate ?

Thanks as always,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I had a CO contact for birth certificate on August 17th 2018.
> I have uploaded my SSC marksheet and my school leaving certificate . Both of which have my birth date . Recently I got my birth certificate , however it is not in good shape. The part that has my birth date is hazy (ink fading and age) .It is difficult to make out my birth date from the document.
> Should i upload my birth certificate ?
> ...


You can get a fresh copy of the certificate based on this old copy

Did you try that option ?

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can get a fresh copy of the certificate based on this old copy
> 
> Did you try that option ?
> 
> Cheers


No have not tried that option.That is a good idea. 
My birth certificate only has my mother's name.
Will that be an issue ?
It has already been almost 2 months since the CO contact. 
Should i ask the CO if the school certificate and the School leaving certificate are enough ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> No have not tried that option.That is a good idea.
> My birth certificate only has my mother's name.
> Will that be an issue ?
> It has already been almost 2 months since the CO contact.
> ...


For the birth certificate to have full impact, it should have all 3 names,
Applicant and both parents

Don’t be pro active
Wait for the co to get in touch with you, if he is not satisfied with your documents 

Cheers


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I applied my SS through an agent, and still pending for invitation. I want to get rid from the agent and need to handle further process by myself alone (after get invited). Are there any possibility to do that?

Cheers!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samb19802000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied my SS through an agent, and still pending for invitation. I want to get rid from the agent and need to handle further process by myself alone (after get invited). Are there any possibility to do that?
> 
> Cheers!!


Most members on the forum prefer to apply directly 

There are a lot of members who will help you out if you are stuck

However you have to give a lot of time and effort
So it’s your personal decision on how to proceed

Cheers


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, Thanks for the reply.

My question was, all the invitation details and my EOI is under agents account. So should I get transferred the details from agent to me. Any specific details should I get transferred from the agent.


Cheers!!!




newbienz said:


> Most members on the forum prefer to apply directly
> 
> There are a lot of members who will help you out if you are stuck
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samb19802000 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My question was, all the invitation details and my EOI is under agents account. So should I get transferred the details from agent to me. Any specific details should I get transferred from the agent.
> 
> ...


You will have to speak to the agent if he will allow you to access the EOI directly or not

It’s totally between you and the agent

I can’t give any help 
If you feel that the agent is unreasonable, you can make a complaint to MARA

Cheers


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi NB, 

I have applied through agent and awaiting grant. I have created an immiaccount and have imported my application. A few days ago I wanted my agent to upload additional proof that I got related to employment. He has confirmed on email that it is updated. But when i see in my immaccount, last modified date remains unchanged ie it shows a date somewhere in aug when we uploaded the last document. . Am i checking it correctly? Do we have to import application everytime we login to know current status? 
Thanks


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> For the birth certificate to have full impact, it should have all 3 names,
> Applicant and both parents
> 
> Don’t be pro active
> ...


Thank you Newbienz, 
I will go ahead and click on the information provided button


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

samb19802000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied my SS through an agent, and still pending for invitation. I want to get rid from the agent and need to handle further process by myself alone (after get invited). Are there any possibility to do that?
> 
> Cheers!!




You can right away ask the password for skill select. I believe you will be already having the EOI reference number of yours. This is sufficient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have applied through agent and awaiting grant. I have created an immiaccount and have imported my application. A few days ago I wanted my agent to upload additional proof that I got related to employment. He has confirmed on email that it is updated. But when i see in my immaccount, last modified date remains unchanged ie it shows a date somewhere in aug when we uploaded the last document. . Am i checking it correctly? Do we have to import application everytime we login to know current status?
> Thanks




Check under all headers of the attach documents. Once the application is lodged with attachments and if you take a report of the application you will not note the documents attached later after lodgment. But you can note under the area wherein the documents are attached if your agent had done that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsvijay (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi NB,

Hope you doing good. Need your inputs here. I received my ITA invitation in this months round and yet to lodge the visa. However, I have few queries as below I am wondering if you can help replying,

1.Can we save the application filling all details before paying the visa fees and submitting? 
I want to lodge the visa after some more days as I am waiting for my PCC from different countries to reach me and medicals to complete.

2.As we are aware that there might be changes to visa process in coming week where they want the new migrants to move to regional areas during their initial time, does it bring some risk on my delaying the visa submit ? Can I get affected if they come with some new rule all of a sudden before I submit the visa?

Regards,
Vijay

My Details:
Code :261313
189 Points :75
DoE:23rd Sep


----------



## munna1988 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey NB..got our grants today.. the whole process seemed easy and straight, thanks to your awesome contribution to the forum

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

itsvijay said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you doing good. Need your inputs here. I received my ITA invitation in this months round and yet to lodge the visa. However, I have few queries as below I am wondering if you can help replying,
> 
> ...


1. They keep changing the rules, so you will have to check it yourself
It’s not rocket science . Just fill a few pages and try to save it

2. The chances are low but you can never know what the DHA will do tomorrow 
If I were in your shoes I would not delay the application 

Cheers


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

*Immi Assessment Mail*

Hi NB, 

I got my immi assessment Commencement Mail on 17th September and lodged my visa on 27th May.. Is there any significance in receiving this mail. Based on your experience, please suggest what this means and how long will take for the grant ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got my immi assessment Commencement Mail on 17th September and lodged my visa on 27th May.. Is there any significance in receiving this mail. Based on your experience, please suggest what this means and how long will take for the grant ?


It has no significance 

Relax

You will get the grant or the CO will contact you if he needs any documents 
6-8 months is what you should hope for

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

munna1988 said:


> Hey NB..got our grants today.. the whole process seemed easy and straight, thanks to your awesome contribution to the forum
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> You won't be able to prove that you had a valid skills assessment prior to that older DOE. This is treated as providing false information. You can be banned for 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways.. if you are confident, try it..




The doe is after my skills assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have applied through agent and awaiting grant. I have created an immiaccount and have imported my application. A few days ago I wanted my agent to upload additional proof that I got related to employment. He has confirmed on email that it is updated. But when i see in my immaccount, last modified date remains unchanged ie it shows a date somewhere in aug when we uploaded the last document. . Am i checking it correctly? Do we have to import application everytime we login to know current status?
> Thanks


You can see the complete list of all the documents and the date that they have been uploaded against that application

If you don’t see that file name, ask the agent for clarification 
You don’t have to import the application every time you want to see the status 


Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Document count 58/60. Change of circumstance highly possible soon*

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing good. I recently lodged my visa then added my new born recently with all documents. My current count is 58 and I am in the process of filing for L1B. 

I might get the stamping done by mid November. With document count reaching the max , what do I do now ?

Not disclosing L1B to CO will not be the right thing as well. I already have one form 1022 uploaded with new born details.

P.S : Please do not ask me why I reached the count  . My previous employers took so much time in issuing my PFs, Payslips etc at different time lines


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi NB,


I need your expert opinion on my ACS assessment related issue.

I had got a positive outcome for my ACS assessment done in August 2017 for code 261313.

Now recently I realised it may have the following issue:

Issue 1:

1. I had joined a company (say X) in May 2009 which was a joint venture between company Y and company Z.
2. In 2013, this company X was dissolved and we were transferred to company Y as full time employee.
3. We were issued transfer letters from company X for the same.
4. I resigned from company Y in 2015. The relieving letter issued to me mentioned about my tenure in company X as well as Y.
5. Now while applying for my ACS assessment, i indicated company Y as my employer for the entire duration from 2009 to 2015.
6. I did not indicate company X but did mention about it in the Reference letter and also submitted relevant documents indicating the job transfer from X to Y.
7. I got a positive assessment in August 2017 and it indicates only company Y as my employer for this above mentioned duration.

Question :
1. Will this cause any issue if I apply using this assessment letter after getting invite ?

2. While applying should I follow the same pattern i.e indicate only company Y as my employer for this duration and provide all the relevant documents ?

Issue 2:

1. In the ACS letter, the name of my present employer is mentioned as XXXX Pvt LTD, whereas the actual name is XXXX Bangalore Pvt Ltd which is mentioned in all my documents (payslip, visiting card etc.)

Question:
1. Will it cause any issue ? Should I get this corrected ?

2. I read that some members have managed to get a corrected letter from ACS by approaching them over email. As my assessment is fine in August 2017, is it possible to get it done in my case as well.


Sorry for posting such a long query. 

I have been waiting for almost a year now for the invite and finally got a feeling that I may get an invite in the next round ( 70 points DOE: 21 Feb 2018) if the DOHA continues to invite good numbers.

This issue came to my attention only now as I started reviewing all my docs seriously.

Your kind response will be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Deepak


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> I need your expert opinion on my ACS assessment related issue.
> ...


To cut a long story short, it’s just a question of 500 AUD
I would get a fresh assessment done with all the correct details and be in peace

As this would just be a revised assessment, your existing EOI will remain valid

You can try to get a corrected assessment letter from ACS, if they do it , good for you else just apply for a fresh assessment 


Cheers


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a doubt. I finish my one year work experience for Anzsco 221111. I have heard it came take upto a month to get the skill assessment done. My question is should I change my points when my 1 year experience is done or when I get +ve assessment. Thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rockstarapaque said:


> Hey guys, I have a doubt. I finish my one year work experience for Anzsco 221111. I have heard it came take upto a month to get the skill assessment done. My question is should I change my points when my 1 year experience is done or when I get +ve assessment. Thanks!!


Without a valid skill assessment, how have you filed an EOI ?

Cheers


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry my bad, I mean to say skilled employment assesment. I complete my one year work experience in mid december. Just wondering do i have to wait till i get a +ve result from CPA or can i claim my points when I complete one year. As I know it will take a while to get invitation. Thanks!!


----------



## sid1987 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Experts,
I have a very critical query here, I gave RnR for one of my first company to ACS which came positive with usual 2 year deduction in years of exp for that company. However my manager refused to give any kind of verification to outside query meaning if CO contacts my manager he will refuse, so I have an SD as well from one of my senior of the company, so should I give that while lodging the VISA and mention this in form 80.
Please please I am very confused about it, please help, all experienced people please help.

Thanks
Sid


----------



## jagan123 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Name change Affidavit*

Hi NB,

Hope you will help me!!

I have searched all threads for name change affidavit but couldn't get any.

Can you please help me to get it?

Regards
Jagan


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Experts, NB, 


Form 80- Part E- International travel

I have more than 10 international trips in the last 10 years. The form has space for only 5 trips. How to I add details of the remaining 5 trips?

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Hi Experts, NB,
> 
> 
> Form 80- Part E- International travel
> ...


Last Page i.e Part T

All the Best!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi NB,

Need your attention.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ed-wife-child-medicals-asked-help-needed.html

Regards,
Bala


----------



## DelhitoSydney (Mar 8, 2018)

Rockstarapaque said:


> Sorry my bad, I mean to say skilled employment assesment. I complete my one year work experience in mid december. Just wondering do i have to wait till i get a +ve result from CPA or can i claim my points when I complete one year. As I know it will take a while to get invitation. Thanks!!


Wrong post


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rockstarapaque said:


> Sorry my bad, I mean to say skilled employment assesment. I complete my one year work experience in mid december. Just wondering do i have to wait till i get a +ve result from CPA or can i claim my points when I complete one year. As I know it will take a while to get invitation. Thanks!!


Do you have to get yourself reassessed every year ?
I presume you are an auditor

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sid1987 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have a very critical query here, I gave RnR for one of my first company to ACS which came positive with usual 2 year deduction in years of exp for that company. However my manager refused to give any kind of verification to outside query meaning if CO contacts my manager he will refuse, so I have an SD as well from one of my senior of the company, so should I give that while lodging the VISA and mention this in form 80.
> Please please I am very confused about it, please help, all experienced people please help.
> 
> ...


I presume you mean reference letter instead of RnR 

Who signed the reference letter?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jagan123 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you will help me!!
> 
> ...


Name change for what ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Hi Experts, NB,
> 
> 
> Form 80- Part E- International travel
> ...


Add the balance trips in part t of the form

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Abhi_ said:


> Last Page i.e Part T
> 
> All the Best!


Thanks !!!


----------



## sid1987 (Jul 18, 2018)

Roles and responsibilities letter, manager signed it though when I contacted him to make him aware that CO or someone from Australian embassy might contact him, he refused to give any verification to outside organisation.


----------



## sid1987 (Jul 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> sid1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...


Roles and responsibilities letter, manager signed it though when I contacted him to make him aware that CO or someone from Australian embassy might contact him, he refused to give any verification to outside organisation.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Experts,

I’m claiming partners points for my 190 visa. 

1. Document for spouse-
There is nowhere education and work experience documents for her is asked to be loaded? So we don’t have to load it or am I missing anything?

2. 1221 document- Where do we have to upload form 1221? I’m not getting an option in any dropdown to load it. This is for both me and my spouse.

I’m submitting 190 application.

Cheers!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sid1987 said:


> Roles and responsibilities letter, manager signed it though when I contacted him to make him aware that CO or someone from Australian embassy might contact him, he refused to give any verification to outside organisation.


The chances of verification are low in case of reference letter

Let the CO get back to you in case they find that the manager is uncooperative 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I’m claiming partners points for my 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Yes

It’s an anomaly at the DHA end

Upload the employment and education under others, as they are required 

Make sure that you name the files very well so that at a glance the co can know what it contains

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> AT03 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...


Hi NB,

For 1221- I’m plannning to load under “character evidence” —>” others” - for me and spouse.

Spouse work and education—>Please can you confirm “???”—-> “others”? 

Cheers!!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The chances of verification are low in case of reference letter
> 
> Let the CO get back to you in case they find that the manager is uncooperative
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Continuing on the reference letter, can we provide the same letter which was provided for ACS which had the roles and responsibilities plus additional required details like it is on company letter head, signed by HR with contact details, tenure of employment, salary, mentioning full time position? 

My assumption before I read above post was that you can use the same letter. If not I will arrange a reference letter asap.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi NB / Gabbar

I received grant letters today. I have posted my entire journey on the other thread. 
I just want to thank you for the incredible amount of efforts you are putting in to help people here. Keep doing all the good work. 
Thank You!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi NB / Gabbar
> 
> I received grant letters today. I have posted my entire journey on the other thread.
> I just want to thank you for the incredible amount of efforts you are putting in to help people here. Keep doing all the good work.
> ...


Congrats 

I am in US for an assignment so don’t get time to go through the various threads or reply to any queries except those posted in this thread

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Continuing on the reference letter, can we provide the same letter which was provided for ACS which had the roles and responsibilities plus additional required details like it is on company letter head, signed by HR with contact details, tenure of employment, salary, mentioning full time position?
> 
> My assumption before I read above post was that you can use the same letter. If not I will arrange a reference letter asap.


One should use the evidence that has been submitted to get the skills assessment done
So if you have used a SD during the ACS assessment, upload that

A reference letter carries 10 times more credibility then a SD

If you can procure a reference letter that is verbatim to the SD, then you can upload that also
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For 1221- I’m plannning to load under “character evidence” —>” others” - for me and spouse.
> 
> ...


No alternative 

It has to be under others only
As I said earlier, rack your brains and name the documents creatively so that the CO can know at a glance what they contain 

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for confirming, fortunately the aforementioned letter was from my organization on their stationery which I had submitted for ACS skills assessment.

Best,



newbienz said:


> One should use the evidence that has been submitted to get the skills assessment done
> So if you have used a SD during the ACS assessment, upload that
> 
> A reference letter carries 10 times more credibility then a SD
> ...


----------



## sid1987 (Jul 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> sid1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Roles and responsibilities letter, manager signed it though when I contacted him to make him aware that CO or someone from Australian embassy might contact him, he refused to give any verification to outside organisation.
> ...


Should I give SD instead? Can the CO check what documents were submitted in ACS? And then question and then probably I can say that manager wasn’t supportive in verifying outside organisation so I submitted SD.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi NB, 

I recently happened to import my appliction through immi account. I have pplied through n agent and awaiting grant after co contact.

I have not claimed any points for work experience. Out of my 4.5 years experince, Vetassess deducted 2 years to deem skilled. So I do not get any points. My points are 50+10 (489 subclass and applied before July 2018). My points according to invitation is 60 only but i see in the application the agent has marked YES for the ques: are you claiming points for this employment. Though the invitation letter clearly shows the points breakup
Age 25
Education 15
English 10
Employment 0
SS 10
Will this create any issues?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sid1987 said:


> Should I give SD instead? Can the CO check what documents were submitted in ACS? And then question and then probably I can say that manager wasn’t supportive in verifying outside organisation so I submitted SD.


By doing that you are raising suspicion that the reference letter was a forgery 

In all probability, the co has access to the documents you have submitted for skills assessment 
In fact I merged all the documents I had submitted for my skills assessment and uploaded them in DHA also

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I recently happened to import my appliction through immi account. I have pplied through n agent and awaiting grant after co contact.
> 
> ...


It may

Ask him to file a Form 1023 and correct it

Cheers


----------



## sid1987 (Jul 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> sid1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Should I give SD instead? Can the CO check what documents were submitted in ACS? And then question and then probably I can say that manager wasn’t supportive in verifying outside organisation so I submitted SD.
> ...


Thanks Man, will proceed with RnR


----------



## itsvijay (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi NB,

Came again with few more questions for you and waiting for your reply. 

1.I am not seeing the prefilled details from EOI as mentioned by many members in my 189 visa application in immiaccount. I can see only ACS entries, education and other mandatory details filled but the employment history is not populated automatically and I had to enter them again. Am I missing something here ? One reason what I can think of for this is I created my Immiaccount with a different email id than that used for skillselect.
Is it fine if I manually enter all employment details in visa application or you suggest me to use the EOI with same mail id.

2.I have done my kids health assessment during a dependent visa application six months ago( for a company sponsored visa). Can I use the same HAPID and mention that in visa application?

3.I am not claiming points for partner but in visa have to furnish her employment details in past 10 years. Does it ask for any kind of documentation related to that employment after submitting visa ?

Waiting for your reply and thanks for your time on this.

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

itsvijay said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Came again with few more questions for you and waiting for your reply.
> 
> ...


1. It’s normal.. nothing to worry
Just fill the details again which are missing

2. You can use the same Hapid as long as it is valid
Mention the number in the application 

3. You have to give her employment details but no evidence is required

Cheers


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

*Citizenship Residence Calculator*

Does any one else having some unexpected outcomes from Residence Calculator on immi website? Even if I put more than 90 Days stay in last year immediately before applying , its not affecting eligibility date. I am bit worried about calculator outcomes. 

following is summary of my travel 



PR Visa Grant: 28 Oct 2014

First Entry (Lawful Date) : 26 Feb 2015 



30 May 2015 ( First Departure Australia)

31 July 2015 ( arrival Australia) 63 days 



16 mar 2016 ( Depart Australia)

18 May 2016 ( Arrival Australia) 64 days


22 Apr 2017 ( Depart Australia)

28 May 2017 ( Arrival Australia) 37 days 



20 Nov 2017 ( Depart Australia)
2 Feb 2018 ( Arrival Australia) 75 Days



27 Oct 2018 ( Future Departure Australia)
20 Jan 2019 ( Future Arrival Australia) 86 Days

Total Days Out of Australia : 325 Days ( 10.7 Months)
Last Year Travel: 86 days ( Between 26 Feb 18 - 26 Feb 19)
Proposed Lodgement Date Showing on Calculator : 26 Feb 2019

1) with this information & manual calculation I believe I would be able to meet citizenship requirement on 26 Feb 2019? 

2) In my case 90 Days absence immediately before application date means roughly between 26 Feb 18 - 26 Feb 19? 

3) Even if I move my last travel return to 15 Feb 19 (which is more than 90 days in last year) calculator still saying I am eligible on 26 Feb 2019?

Thanks for your time and help in advance.


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It may
> 
> Ask him to file a Form 1023 and correct it
> 
> Cheers


Hello NB,

Your answer to this question created doubt in my mind.

I have also marked 'YES' for my employment that is assessed positively by Vet(break it in 2 terms, 6 months deducted and rest is positive).

It is still continuing but less than 3 years till date of invitation. 

To mirror my visa application with EOI, I have marked it 'Yes claiming points though ZERO' have I done something wrong?

TIA


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No alternative
> 
> It has to be under others only
> As I said earlier, rack your brains and name the documents creatively so that the CO can know at a glance what they contain
> ...


Okie thanks


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Abhi_ said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > It may
> ...


Hi Abhi,

Have you provided proof of employment for this job? I have given payslips, form 16, appraisal letters, pf stmnt and stat dec even though i did not claim points. But i am a bit concerned abt the agent marking YES. Anyways i will call him today to chk on the same.


----------



## mrk_aussie (May 22, 2018)

Hello, 

I've monthly bank statements and they don't fit into one PDF of size less than 5 MB while uploading for 189 Visa. Is it enough to have the pages from the statement which shows the salary credited? Or upload the complete monthly statement - but only about 4 per year instead of all 12? Or split them into several PDFs and name them numerically?
Thanks in advance..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

newbienz said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thanks NB. I will talk to my agent today. What worries me is it has been over 2 months since first co contact and i am awaiting grant now. Is it too late to do the correction now? Will it lead to NJL?


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> Have you provided proof of employment for this job? I have given payslips, form 16, appraisal letters, pf stmnt and stat dec even though i did not claim points. But i am a bit concerned abt the agent marking YES. Anyways i will call him today to chk on the same.


Yes I have uploaded: appointment letter, payslips, bank statement, PF Statement, appraisal letter, ref letter from HR.

Has your agent break your experience in 2 parts, 1 that is deducted by authority and 1 that is positive. 

If only positive experience is marked 'YES', hopefully there won't be any issue, rest NB will be able to guide.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Abhi_ said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Abhi,
> ...


Yes only positive experience is marked yes.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Photograph upload- do we need to load scanned passport photographs?? Can someone share some guideline on it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Photograph upload- do we need to load scanned passport photographs?? Can someone share some guideline on it?


I cannot find it in any list anywhere on the DHA website

I did not upload it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Thanks NB. I will talk to my agent today. What worries me is it has been over 2 months since first co contact and i am awaiting grant now. Is it too late to do the correction now? Will it lead to NJL?


You have not claimed points in the EOI
So it should not be an issue
Just that the co will be puzzled where you are claiming points

Post what the agent replies

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Your answer to this question created doubt in my mind.
> 
> ...


Why on earth do applicants mark yes as claiming points in the EOI when they are not getting any advantage 

Let it be, as you have claimed points as 0 in EOI

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

admalik said:


> Does any one else having some unexpected outcomes from Residence Calculator on immi website? Even if I put more than 90 Days stay in last year immediately before applying , its not affecting eligibility date. I am bit worried about calculator outcomes.
> 
> following is summary of my travel
> 
> ...


Just enter each date you have left and arrived in Australia in an excel sheet
Just check the number of days you are absent from that

That is what will be ultimately used by the co also

If it’s less then 365 in total and 90 days in last 1 year, you are eligible to apply

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrk_aussie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've monthly bank statements and they don't fit into one PDF of size less than 5 MB while uploading for 189 Visa. Is it enough to have the pages from the statement which shows the salary credited? Or upload the complete monthly statement - but only about 4 per year instead of all 12? Or split them into several PDFs and name them numerically?
> Thanks in advance..
> ...


You can reduce the size of the pdf using utilities 
Just google reduce pdf size 

Have you tried them ?

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Why on earth do applicants mark yes as claiming points in the EOI when they are not getting any advantage
> 
> Let it be, as you have claimed points as 0 in EOI
> 
> Cheers


You are right NB, however SA State nomination has requirement of 1 year of skilled employment in last 3 year, so I didn't want to confuse them, that's the only reason I marked it relevant in EOI and YES in Visa Application.

Thanks!


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Photograph upload- do we need to load scanned passport photographs?? Can someone share some guideline on it?


A scanned photo or soft copy of the photo has to be uploaded with name at the back of the photo. 
This is one of the mandatory document for submitting your visa application.

This is a generic guideline about the documents upload. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...and-appeals/guidelines-on-attaching-documents


----------



## mrk_aussie (May 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can reduce the size of the pdf using utilities
> Just google reduce pdf size
> 
> Have you tried them ?
> ...


I tried the option to save as reduced size PDF in Adobe Acrobat pro. But it didn't help much. I'm just hesitant to upload to an online PDF utility since the statements have personally identifiable information. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahaindia said:


> A scanned photo or soft copy of the photo has to be uploaded with name at the back of the photo.
> This is one of the mandatory document for submitting your visa application.
> 
> This is a generic guideline about the documents upload.
> ...


That is specifically for citizenship applications as the photograph has to be attested by a 3rd person

There are a thousand requirements for 100 type of visas so fill each and every form and attach each and every document 
I am sure the co will be very happy

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrk_aussie said:


> I tried the option to save as reduced size PDF in Adobe Acrobat pro. But it didn't help much. I'm just hesitant to upload to an online PDF utility since the statements have personally identifiable information.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Then you will have to split the files

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, while filling my application there is a place in which the passport size photograph has to be uploaded. The description of this on the DOHA website says that we have to print the name of the person on the back of the photograph. Can you please let me know what to do in this case ? 

Uploading the picture for details. 

Thanks









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz, while filling my application there is a place in which the passport size photograph has to be uploaded. The description of this on the DOHA website says that we have to print the name of the person on the back of the photograph. Can you please let me know what to do in this case ?
> 
> Uploading the picture for details.
> 
> ...


The list of documents that can be uploaded runs into thousands as the list is common to all type of visa applications including citizenship 

SO you can take your own decisions 

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Okay but what if what i upload does not match the DOHA's expectations ?


newbienz said:


> The list of documents that can be uploaded runs into thousands as the list is common to all type of visa applications including citizenship
> 
> SO you can take your own decisions
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Okay but what if what i upload does not match the DOHA's expectations ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I have no idea

You can ask a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Okay thanks , will try getting some clarity on couple of forums and then take a call 


newbienz said:


> I have no idea
> 
> You can ask a Mara agent
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

mrk_aussie said:


> I tried the option to save as reduced size PDF in Adobe Acrobat pro. But it didn't help much. I'm just hesitant to upload to an online PDF utility since the statements have personally identifiable information.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Open the PDF via Google chrome and then print it as PDF again and save it with the desired name. It will reduce the size to some extent. In my case it worked like a charm. There is definitely a menu option in Adobe Acrobat Pro where you can reduce the size of file, sorry I don't remember it now. Do a quick internet serahc, I am sure there are lot of websites which help you to find that option in Adobe Acrobat Pro. These will save you from using any online utilities.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz, while filling my application there is a place in which the passport size photograph has to be uploaded. The description of this on the DOHA website says that we have to print the name of the person on the back of the photograph. Can you please let me know what to do in this case ?
> 
> Uploading the picture for details.
> 
> ...


Just upload a soft copy of your passport size picture with a white background. Upload 45mm (height) x 35mm (width) size only.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks ankur 


ankur14 said:


> Just upload a soft copy of your passport size picture with a white background. Upload 45mm (height) x 35mm (width) size only.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I cannot find it in any list anywhere on the DHA website
> 
> I did not upload it
> 
> Cheers


It is a new requirement for applications lodged after 1st july 2018


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi nb and experts,

I have received a positive skills assessment for 261313 Software Engineer from ACS. I will now be creating my EOI and my current points are 65. (Age 30, Education 15, Experience 10, Language 10).

My wife's skills assessment for ICT Business Analyst is currently with the assessor via RPL route and the result is expected in the next 15-30 days.

I will be trying for a PTE exam this month to claim 20 points for language. Hoping for a positive assessment for my wife and if I get 79+ in PTE my score will reach 80 points.

I will be moving to a different country on a work permit in Dec'18.

Looking at the timespan of a month (Mid october till december), if I get the desired score and a positive assessment of my wife, I would still be out of India when I receive the invitation(fingers crossed).

Please suggest if I should apply for a PCC and get my medicals done in India before I update my EOI so that I avoid the hassle of completing these while I am out of the country.
Also, since my wife will be the secondary applicant, will a PCC and medical be required for her as well?

Regards,
A


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

newbienz said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB. I will talk to my agent today. What worries me is it has been over 2 months since first co contact and i am awaiting grant now. Is it too late to do the correction now? Will it lead to NJL?
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi nb and experts,
> 
> I have received a positive skills assessment for 261313 Software Engineer from ACS. I will now be creating my EOI and my current points are 65. (Age 30, Education 15, Experience 10, Language 10).
> 
> ...


The pcc and medicals are valid for only 1 year

How confident you are getting an invite within this year only you can tell

If you are not getting the invite in this year , then there is no point in getting the pcc and medicals done so early 

You will need both for spouse also

Cheers


----------



## Apple1309 (Oct 17, 2018)

*956a*

Hi All
I have received the grant and now want to create my own immi account. I have filled the 956A application to change the authorized person to myself. However, I do not know where to send the filled form. Does anyone know who should I be sending this form to?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Apple1309 said:


> Hi All
> I have received the grant and now want to create my own immi account. I have filled the 956A application to change the authorized person to myself. However, I do not know where to send the filled form. Does anyone know who should I be sending this form to?
> Thanks!


Send it to the nearest office

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/australia

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Send it to the nearest office
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi NB, question on the same topic. As the application is already loaded in the agent immiaccount as well, will the agent still be able to see the activity update of the applicant even if we change the correspondence email to the applicant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Hi NB, question on the same topic. As the application is already loaded in the agent immiaccount as well, will the agent still be able to see the activity update of the applicant even if we change the correspondence email to the applicant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He will not get a notification, but he will be able to see the activity if he chooses to login and check the status of the application 

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

hi NB, in my immi account, can i add my email as well to get notification. presently, my mara agent email ID is updated.

if yes, whats the options to update this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> hi NB, in my immi account, can i add my email as well to get notification. presently, my mara agent email ID is updated.
> 
> if yes, whats the options to update this.


You should speak to your Mara agent before you fiddle with the account 
He may wash his hands off your application if he finds you meddling in it

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You should speak to your Mara agent before you fiddle with the account
> He may wash his hands off your application if he finds you meddling in it
> 
> Cheers


Better not to fiddle or meddle:spy:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Better not to fiddle or meddle:spy:


Good call

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

NB, one query, i lodged my visa and now fingers crossed. 

I am expecting to relocate to another country. do need to make any changes in my application?

1. update new company, new country, PCC etc.

give me your advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> NB, one query, i lodged my visa and now fingers crossed.
> 
> I am expecting to relocate to another country. do need to make any changes in my application?
> 
> ...


File a form 1022 giving your new office and residences address and contact details

Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

*Relieving letter required?*

Hi,
I had worked for an IT company based on which I am claiming 5 points.
I am wondering if relieving letter is required.
In RnR letter, it is clearly mentioned the from and to dates I had worked in the company.

I have all other letters like offer letter, confirmation letter, RnR letter, payslips, bank statement, PF and tax returns.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> I had worked for an IT company based on which I am claiming 5 points.
> I am wondering if relieving letter is required.
> In RnR letter, it is clearly mentioned the from and to dates I had worked in the company.
> ...


If you have a reference letter which gives the period you worked plus the other evidence you have, it’s good enough 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB, 

I have a query with regards to my professional qualification which are not assessed by the relevant authority. I have assessed my bachelor's degree with vetassess and it is equivalent to AQF bachelors degree. I have entered only my assessed bachelors degree information in my EOI, Visa application and CV while lodging my visa and will claim 15 points based on this.Whereas in form 80 and 1221, i have entered all the details of my assessed and non assessed qualification. Is my approach correct? If not, then how to rectify this now? Kindly provide your valuable inputs.

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a query with regards to my professional qualification which are not assessed by the relevant authority. I have assessed my bachelor's degree with vetassess and it is equivalent to AQF bachelors degree. I have entered only my assessed bachelors degree information in my EOI, Visa application and CV while lodging my visa and will claim 15 points based on this.Whereas in form 80 and 1221, i have entered all the details of my assessed and non assessed qualification. Is my approach correct? If not, then how to rectify this now? Kindly provide your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thank You


You have done correctly 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> You have done correctly
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, was confused about declaring only assessed qualification in visa application whereas declaring all qualifications in form 80 and 1221 as they will mismatch.

Thank You


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello NB

I and my family got 189 grants today. 

Just want to say thanks a lot for your help through out the process. 

Keep rocking. 

Best regards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello NB
> 
> I and my family got 189 grants today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Happy to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## Apple1309 (Oct 17, 2018)

So, I will have to mail it in post.. is there any way to electronically send it? Can my agent submit it? I dont live in Australia and prefer sending it electronically if possible. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Apple1309 said:


> So, I will have to mail it in post.. is there any way to electronically send it? Can my agent submit it? I dont live in Australia and prefer sending it electronically if possible. Thanks!


Here you go

submit a completed Form 956A Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (300KB PDF)

or
advise the department in writing (for example, by email or letter) and include the name and address of the authorised recipient.

If you are not using a Form 956A, ensure you include the following details in your written notice to the department:
your full name as set out in the application
your date of birth
if the application was made outside Australia, the name of the office where you lodged the application
and
one of the following:
your client number
the immigration file number for your current application
the number of the receipt we issued when the application was made.

You can email it to the office from where the grant was processed 

Cheers


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> To cut a long story short, it’s just a question of 500 AUD
> I would get a fresh assessment done with all the correct details and be in peace
> 
> As this would just be a revised assessment, your existing EOI will remain valid
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for your response.

I had approached ACS requesting for correction in the assessment letter with regards to details provided above.

Today they have sent a revised assessment letter and corrected the above details.

However, the new letter has assessment date as 19th October 2018 though the assessment request date is same previous and also the reference number is same.

So now I that they changed the assessment date, Will my EOI becomes invalid if I update the details from this revised assessment (assessment date later than EOI ) ?

Also if I update the EOI with corrected details from the assessment letter, will my EOI date change ( the point remains same but the assessment date has changed so) ?

Please help as now I am more confused.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz, while filling my application there is a place in which the passport size photograph has to be uploaded. The description of this on the DOHA website says that we have to print the name of the person on the back of the photograph. Can you please let me know what to do in this case ?
> ...


No need to sign and attest? 

Kind of a stupid q- forgive me-
I have got a soft copy taken from my phone, how do it make it to the 45X35 mm size?
Googled it and found a website persofoto.

Any suggestions from anyone? 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AT03 said:


> No need to sign and attest?
> 
> Kind of a stupid q- forgive me-
> I have got a soft copy taken from my phone, how do it make it to the 45X35 mm size?
> ...


No stupid questions mate

I uploaded a passport sized picture (Aussie standards), and hand signed the reverse and uploaded the back too for my 485 visa and got approved no problem.

Did the same for my 190 too. 

Persofoto sounds like a neat website thanks for sharing, especially for those who already have soft copies already and wanted to resize only.


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

What is the suitable skill for an MBA having experience in Hospital Management in India.
Is there any skill under which he can apply for 189 , 190 or 489 visas.

Cheers,


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi newbienz

Kindly I need your support in the below inquiry 

During generating HAP ID for my 1 year daughter, I am facing the below questions:

1- Name of parent/guardian: ( I wrote my name ) is this correct or shall I write my wife's name?

2- Relationship to the client: If I write my name, what should I select? 

Please advice me with the common practice for the above questions.


Also during lodging, I did answer the following:

Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? I answered NO, Am I correct or I should say Yes and mention My Wifes name also?

That all, Thank you in advance


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*Query about Form 815*

Hi NB,

I have been reading various posts and I understand that in case a child is having mantoux positive there are high chances that CO would ask the parents to fill form 815. Since one of my children has mantoux positive, so I hope, I might be asked to fill the same. In, form 815, there is one section which asks for local contact details:

Contact details in Australia:
Note: Give full residential address, including postcode and telephone
number where possible. If you do not know what your address in
Australia will be, you must give the name and address of a person in
Australia who will know how to contact you (for example, a relative,
a friend, your employer or a staff member at your proposed study
institution).

I don't have any contact in Australia so I don't have any local contact details. What shall be done in that case?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

What other formalities other than immigration need to be completed pertaining to Initial Entry.

Can we just return within a day? Are registration for Medicare and bank account mandatory. 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


As there is no change of points, your date of effect will not change
There is no risk, even if this letter is after your date of effect as this just a clarification on the earlier order 
Go ahead and make the necessary changes in the EOI

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> Kindly I need your support in the below inquiry
> 
> ...


1. Correct
2. Father/ parent 

3. Wrong. Your wife also has custody of the child

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> What other formalities other than immigration need to be completed pertaining to Initial Entry.
> 
> ...


You can return even after one moment you cross the immigration checkpoint 

You can open the Medicare and bank accounts when you are here for good

Nothing is mandatory 

Cheers


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can return even after one moment you cross the immigration checkpoint
> 
> You can open the Medicare and bank accounts when you are here for good
> 
> ...


NB,

Thanks for the response. I'll shall stay in Australia for very short time (less than a week) during my initial entry and then planning to migrate after 2yrs. Will there be any problem? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

digitradar said:


> NB,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I'll shall stay in Australia for very short time (less than a week) during my initial entry and then planning to migrate after 2yrs. Will there be any problem?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No problem

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Payment Mode Query of Visa Fee*

Hi NB,

I have 1 query regarding the payment modes/options for the Primary + Secondary Applicant.

I have to pay 5630 AUD for me and my spouse as visa fee.

Now, my INR Currency Credit Limit is only 3.9Lakhs. 
I heard there is 2% surcharge if we pay by credit card, which is around INR6400/- extra.

Also, tried to enquire in banks, where they say they charge only Conversion fee + Tax.
They have no clue about the Surcharges


My query is, how did you make the payment?
And, what are the payment options available?
Is Internet Banking Payment mode available from Indian Bank Accounts in INR?
Are there any surcharges on any payment methods/options?
Is Paypal a Payment method?

Please revert.

Others also can PM me if you know about this. Thanks!


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have 1 query regarding the payment modes/options for the Primary + Secondary Applicant.
> 
> ...


1) I did the payment using my mastercard credit card even though it costs you slightly extra but then you get 40 days to clear the dues.
2) Payment options are mentioned on the site. Please refer to https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application
3) No netbanking is not allowed as a payment method.
4) Please refer to link shared in 2.
5) Yes

People suggest paying via the forex card is the cheapest option. Please explore that as well.


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

malik_mca said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have been reading various posts and I understand that in case a child is having mantoux positive there are high chances that CO would ask the parents to fill form 815. Since one of my children has mantoux positive, so I hope, I might be asked to fill the same. In, form 815, there is one section which asks for local contact details:
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

I am still looking for the answer. Replying to the post just incase it might have missed your attention.

TIA


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks Malik

Informative.

I have to explore PayPal with min surcharge and the Forex Card option.



malik_mca said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have 1 query regarding the payment modes/options for the Primary + Secondary Applicant.
> 
> ...


The charges applicable differ from card to card and bank to bank and even customer to customer 

You will have to speak to your bank and get the best possible deal

Forex cards are the best option from what I hear

You can use PayPal, but it will be ultimately costly

Online applications can be paid by PayPal. Payments using PayPal will be processed in Australian dollars.
If you pay for your application by PayPal, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rate for PayPal is 1%.

These are the various options

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have been reading various posts and I understand that in case a child is having mantoux positive there are high chances that CO would ask the parents to fill form 815. Since one of my children has mantoux positive, so I hope, I might be asked to fill the same. In, form 815, there is one section which asks for local contact details:
> 
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is the suitable skill for an MBA having experience in Hospital Management in India.
> Is there any skill under which he can apply for 189 , 190 or 489 visas.
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a starting point to learn it all about ACS process. Need to share it with a friend who is all new to the process.

Could somebody please share ACS related forum thread, telegram or WhatsApp group (s) ?

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI 189: 22-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invited: 11-Sep-2018
Logded: 02-Oct-2018
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov 2017)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun 2017)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a starting point to learn it all about ACS process. Need to share it with a friend who is all new to the process.
> 
> ...


See my opening post on this thread
You will get all the information you need

Cheers


----------



## swadiarujuta (Jun 27, 2018)

Experts,
I have a query after my diploma in mechanical I did my post diploma in thermal engineering and started working.
In between my work experience I started BE mechanical degree course I completed my degree in 2008 but joined my current company in 2007 now how do I represent this for my skill assessment.
My degree course certificate do not indicate that it was part time.

Seeking your expert advice

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swadiarujuta said:


> Experts,
> I have a query after my diploma in mechanical I did my post diploma in thermal engineering and started working.
> In between my work experience I started BE mechanical degree course I completed my degree in 2008 but joined my current company in 2007 now how do I represent this for my skill assessment.
> My degree course certificate do not indicate that it was part time.
> ...


As you will not be assessed by ACS, I have no idea

Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
I am an international student from India studying in Melbourne. I expect to be invited in the next couple of rounds. I am planning to apply for 189 with my wife who is in India.
Is it ok to apply for 189 with my wife onshore, because she is coming over next month on a tourist visa (granted last week, without a 'no further stay' condition?)
The conditions on her visa are just two- no work, and maximum period of study- 3 months.

Thanks


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,

I have inadvertently attached my wife's polio certificate and Health assessment confirmation documents under my "other documents section" I am aware that i can't remove it now. Can i upload the same in her "other document section" now?

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> I am an international student from India studying in Melbourne. I expect to be invited in the next couple of rounds. I am planning to apply for 189 with my wife who is in India.
> Is it ok to apply for 189 with my wife onshore, because she is coming over next month on a tourist visa (granted last week, without a 'no further stay' condition?)
> The conditions on her visa are just two- no work, and maximum period of study- 3 months.
> ...


No problem
Her Bridging visa may have the same restrictions as her tourist visa

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have inadvertently attached my wife's polio certificate and Health assessment confirmation documents under my "other documents section" I am aware that i can't remove it now. Can i upload the same in her "other document section" now?
> 
> Thank You


Yes 

You should do it asap

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Yes
> 
> You should do it asap
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz for your prompt response. I have 1 more question with regards to passport expiry. My wife's passport will expire in May 2019 and by next month end only 6 months will be left for its expiry. Is it a good idea to start her passport renewal procedures now only? 

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks newbienz for your prompt response. I have 1 more question with regards to passport expiry. My wife's passport will expire in May 2019 and by next month end only 6 months will be left for its expiry. Is it a good idea to start her passport renewal procedures now only?
> 
> Thank You


It depends on how many days it takes to get the passport renewed

If it takes a long time, then get it done now, else you can wait

Basically your decision 

Cheers


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I got my ACT sponsored visa in May 2018. I was in Canberra till October first week. Now I am in India due to personal reason. But I am planning to comeback by December end or early January. Currently I am looking for Jobs in Canberra, most of them are for Citizens. 

My query is how do i contact my settlement officer and explain my scenario? is there any time span which i need to spend without job in ACT? How do I convenience my settlement officer to get approval to work in other states?

Your quick response appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I got my ACT sponsored visa in May 2018. I was in Canberra till October first week. Now I am in India due to personal reason. But I am planning to comeback by December end or early January. Currently I am looking for Jobs in Canberra, most of them are for Citizens.
> 
> ...


You can contact the department through the email ids you have used during the sponsorship process
Show evidence to them that you have tried your level best to get a job and have been unsuccessful , as most employers are asking for citizenship 

Maybe the state will issue you a waiver 

Cheers


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

Thanks for quick response. How much possibility for waiver? Do you have any idea?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Thanks for quick response. How much possibility for waiver? Do you have any idea?
> 
> Cheers


It depends on the evidence and your luck

Cheers


----------



## anoopvjn3 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Need your suggestions here. 
I got n invite on 11th Oct and currently submitting my details and uploading the documents on myimmi site. 
I have a doubt regarding what address I should put and where to do the PCC from. 

My permanent address is in Kerala, have added this address in my passport and aadhar. 
Wife is having her home address in her passport and aadhar, and not my same address
We both work in Bangalore, but just have the agreement copy (for both of us) and gas bill(only my name) as address proof. Wife's name is added in my passport, but mine is not added in her passport. We also have the marriage certificate.

1. Which is the best option to get the PCC done for both of us. a) we do it in Kerala but out address may not match and both will be at different address. Will this matter? b) we do it in Bangalore. mentioning both current address and permanent address. Do we need any additional documents?

2. In both both options, while completing the online application and filling in form 80,1221, which address should we put in the section "residential address" and "postal address".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anoopvjn3 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestions here.
> I got n invite on 11th Oct and currently submitting my details and uploading the documents on myimmi site.
> ...


1. It is the name on the pcc which matters.
Not the address or where it is done
Spouse name in each other passport is just one more evidence of real marriage 

2. You have to list all the addresses you have stayed since birth truthfully in form 80/1221 
It does not matter there are how many

You can get the pcc done in Bangalore only if you have a residential proof 
Contact the PSK and confirm 

Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

Need your suggestions here:

I applied for sub-class 189 with 65 points and NSW (190) with 70 points in Aug 2018. Today I got the ACS report of my spouse in the same category and now our points are updated to 70 and 75 respectively. I have updated the EOI. Now the question is:

1. Should I also apply for Victoria (190) with 75 points?
2. What are the chances to get the invite from NSW and VIC under sub-class 190 with 75 points?

Thanks in advance,
ANZSCO - 261313
189 EOI - 16-08-2018 - 65+5 (spouse): Total - 70 points
190 EOI (NSW)- 16-08-2018 - 65+5 (state) +5 (spouse): Total - 75 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestions here:
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I don’t predict invites
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz, 

Can you suggest that "Should I also apply for Victoria (190) with 75 points"?

ANZSCO - 261313
189 EOI - 16-08-2018 - 70 points
190 EOI (NSW)- 16-08-2018 - 75 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Thanks newbienz,
> 
> Can you suggest that "Should I also apply for Victoria (190) with 75 points"?
> 
> ...


If you are ready to live in Vic for 2 years ...apply 
It’s your personal decision 

Cheers


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ashu270585 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz,
> ...


As someone who got the ACT visa in May and part of a whatsapp group of other successful ACT applicants, I can tell you that a friend had written to the migration team and had said he’s not able to find a job in ACT and has gotten a firm offer of employment in Melbourne.
The reply from the migration team was that while it’s not always possible to find openings of our choice, there are a lot of jobs available in the ACT. Also, to take help of the jobs portal of the government and the search should be on or to look for casual vacancies or volunteer work. The last line was very interesting, it went something like ( not exact words but similar ) “we have given you a nomination to make a life in Canberra and would expect you to honour it. In case you fail to do so, we will inform DoHA that obligations not met and close the file “ 

My take is that the 2 years commitment is no longer a moral obligation but a legal one. If not already, then surely it’s getting there. 

@ NB : Will try and see if I can send you a snapshot of the mail in PM. 
Would love to read what you make of it.


----------



## anoopvjn3 (Aug 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. It is the name on the pcc which matters.
> Not the address or where it is done
> Spouse name in each other passport is just one more evidence of real marriage
> 
> ...


Thanks Newbienz for the reply. So, while filling in the online application, it doesn't matter if I put my permanent address under the "residential address" section and no need to include the current address there, i just have to include the details in form 80/1221.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anoopvjn3 said:


> Thanks Newbienz for the reply. So, while filling in the online application, it doesn't matter if I put my permanent address under the "residential address" section and no need to include the current address there, i just have to include the details in form 80/1221.


When applying online, you have to give the address where you are staying at that moment
It need not be your permanent address

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ind2ozdream said:


> As someone who got the ACT visa in May and part of a whatsapp group of other successful ACT applicants, I can tell you that a friend had written to the migration team and had said he’s not able to find a job in ACT and has gotten a firm offer of employment in Melbourne.
> The reply from the migration team was that while it’s not always possible to find openings of our choice, there are a lot of jobs available in the ACT. Also, to take help of the jobs portal of the government and the search should be on or to look for casual vacancies or volunteer work. The last line was very interesting, it went something like ( not exact words but similar ) “we have given you a nomination to make a life in Canberra and would expect you to honour it. In case you fail to do so, we will inform DoHA that obligations not met and close the file “
> 
> My take is that the 2 years commitment is no longer a moral obligation but a legal one. If not already, then surely it’s getting there.
> ...


I have always maintained that this obligation is bound to get legal sooner or later
But there were some members who were recommending to flout the obligation with impunity and that it can never be enforced including Mara agents, sad to see that

Just copy paste the entire email in a post on the thread so that all members can read
Just blank out any sensitive personal information 

Cheers


----------



## nepalibabu1 (May 30, 2017)

nepalibabu1 said:


> So you mean to say I have no chance .........:confused2::confused2:
> 
> Can you please help me in person.
> What are the documents that i have to submit to prove my point.
> Since i have worked in the comapny


I have lodged my visa on the 25,06,2017 and was blessed with a baby girl on 22nd of July. I have informed the co about the change in the situation and then the next day i got a NJ 57 letter saying there was a problem in my employment verification. I have sent them the reply on this issue and i didn't hear from them for a long time. today they have created the application page for my baby. IS it a positive sign

do avice me


----------



## nepalibabu1 (May 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Having all and nsw will be duplicate
> You have to remove all and make it nsw
> You can lodge other EOIs for each other state you are interested in
> 
> Cheers


I have lodged my visa on the 25,06,2017 and was blessed with a baby girl on 22nd of July. I have informed the co about the change in the situation and then the next day i got a NJ 57 letter saying there was a problem in my employment verification. I have sent them the reply on this issue and i didn't hear from them for a long time. today they have created the application page for my baby. IS it a positive sign


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nepalibabu1 said:


> I have lodged my visa on the 25,06,2017 and was blessed with a baby girl on 22nd of July. I have informed the co about the change in the situation and then the next day i got a NJ 57 letter saying there was a problem in my employment verification. I have sent them the reply on this issue and i didn't hear from them for a long time. today they have created the application page for my baby. IS it a positive sign
> 
> do avice me


It’s a positive sign

Complete the baby paperwork asap

Cheers


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello,

I lodged visa and have claimed 15 points for employment.
For my first 2 companies I have managed to get RnR on Company's letter head but for my third and present company I produced SD signed by my manager who is now suffering from Cancer.
What should I do now?
Should I inform the department as he might not be able to answer calls or email and issue new document or should I keep watching everything silently.


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have a doubt on similar lines of migration with 190.
i am given a 190 for NSW and i got a job in Melbourne before landing.
Is it like if i spend a year in Melbourne first and go to Sydney a year later after settling in Australia.
I know landing here in Melbourne is not a problem, want to clear on the 2 years obligation whether its only during initial days or within the 5 year period.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

Attached is a reply from the ACT team


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KP said:


> Hello,
> 
> I lodged visa and have claimed 15 points for employment.
> For my first 2 companies I have managed to get RnR on Company's letter head but for my third and present company I produced SD signed by my manager who is now suffering from Cancer.
> ...


Has the manager left the employment ?

Who has replaced him ?
Can you give his name and will he corroborate all that has been written in the SD?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Somepeople said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a doubt on similar lines of migration with 190.
> i am given a 190 for NSW and i got a job in Melbourne before landing.
> ...


It is first 2 years and not any 2 years in the 5 year period

If you want it changed, you can approach NSW and ask for relaxation 
Maybe they will consider it

Cheers


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Has the manager left the employment ?
> 
> Who has replaced him ?
> Can you give his name and will he corroborate all that has been written in the SD?
> ...


The manager is on Sick leave and there is a new guy working in his position.
But I doubt that I can give his name as he might not be comfortable with signing the document.

Can I just keep my application without any changes and wait to see if any EV happens?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KP said:


> The manager is on Sick leave and there is a new guy working in his position.
> But I doubt that I can give his name as he might not be comfortable with signing the document.
> 
> Can I just keep my application without any changes and wait to see if any EV happens?



He does not have to give a new SD
He has to just corroborate what is written in the SD, in case of an EV

It’s a very personal decision 
There is nothing that someone else can do about it

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,

Good to know that there is some progress in your case. I remember you received NJ due to your manager's miscommunication with the officer. How did you overcome this? Did it by yourself or through a MARA agent?

Thank you



nepalibabu1 said:


> nepalibabu1 said:
> 
> 
> > So you mean to say I have no chance .........
> ...


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,

For those who have got a direct grant, will their processing status change in the IMMI account?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

antonychan11 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> For those who have got a direct grant, will their processing status change in the IMMI account?
> 
> Thank you.


A grant is a grant
I don’t know what you mean by direct grant
It’s just a word coined to gloat

Once you have got the grant, the Immiaccount will show completed or something similar
The grant letter for all the applicants will be sent to you by email

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> For the birth certificate to have full impact, it should have all 3 names,
> Applicant and both parents
> 
> Don’t be pro active
> ...


Hi Newbienz, 
My brief background , 
Had a CO contact for birth certificate . Original birth certificate is in bad shape ,working on getting a new one.
I have uploaded my SSC certificate and school leaving certificate as evidence of birth.

Quick question, 

I have a old photocopy of my birth certificate which is in good shape and clearly shows my birth date. Should i upload that ?

Thanks as always,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Quick question ,
> 
> I have a old photocopy of my birth certificate which is in good shape and clearly shows my birth date. Should i upload that ?
> ...


If it also has your AND parents name correctly spelled, you should upload it asap

CHEERS


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If it also has your AND parents name correctly spelled, you should upload it asap
> 
> CHEERS


Hi Newbienz,
Thanks for the quick reply. 

It has my mother's name(first and last).
Father's name is absent.
It only has my first name.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> It has my mother's name(first and last).
> ...


You may try your luck
It’s incomplete 

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You may try your luck
> It’s incomplete
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick reply.
Do you think it will adversely affect my application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Do you think it will adversely affect my application?


Have you uploaded the class x or XII marksheet?

What other evidence other then passport have you given for birth date ?

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you uploaded the class x or XII marksheet?
> 
> What other evidence other then passport have you given for birth date ?
> 
> Cheers


I have uploaded my Class X marksheet.
I have also uploaded my school leaving certificate and driver's license.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Somepeople said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a doubt on similar lines of migration with 190.
> i am given a 190 for NSW and i got a job in Melbourne before landing.
> ...


Hi somepeople,

Congrats on getting the job before landing. I just want to know that is it really possible to get a job before landing? I mean when one gets PR visa, should he expect that he can get a job offshore? Also do the employers ask for to attach your PR visa too with your application? Kindly assist me on this please. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> I have uploaded my Class X marksheet.
> I have also uploaded my school leaving certificate and driver's license.


You should be safe

Cheers


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi,

I have already applied for PR visa 189 application and awaiting their response. Meanwhile, I have come know that there is a step called employment verification by department of home affairs on number of years of employment claimed. I just want to know how the department verifies employment? Do they mail managers whose reference letters are submitted by us at the time of application? Also, should we expect mail too as a part of employment verification bt the dept? Please clarify..

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You should be safe
> 
> Cheers


Thanks man,
So do you recommend that I should skip on uploading my birth certificate ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Thanks man,
> So do you recommend that I should skip on uploading my birth certificate ?


I would not upload it if I were in your circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I would not upload it if I were in your circumstances
> 
> Cheers



Thanks buddy, 
I appreciate all your help.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

I have a query Wrt to parents visa.
I'm moving to Australia in March 2019 with my daughter
1.within how many days can I apply for my mother's visiting visa?
2.Without working , are we eligible to apply for parent visa?

Pls do let me know if your aware about it 
Thanks in advance
Seema Sharma.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi NB Sir,
Small inquiry for you to guide. Can I use the same mail ID provided by me in form 80 to open mirror immi account for being informed about details from consultant like all documents he has uploaded and to be updated on notifications. My consultant has agreed to provide details of application I need for same.
Also for each work experience following docs I have made available apart from some in existing company
Company Id card, offer letter, appointment letter, confirmation letter, payslips, bank statement, pf statement, performance reward group certificates, remuneration hike yearly group certificates, relieving certificate and experience certificate, rnr from hr, senior SD in 1 work experience.
Plz spare time and review.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I have a query Wrt to parents visa.
> I'm moving to Australia in March 2019 with my daughter
> ...


Would she not qualify for visitors visa on her own strength ?

How many days visa are you expecting for your mother !

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi NB Sir,
> Small inquiry for you to guide. Can I use the same mail ID provided by me in form 80 to open mirror immi account for being informed about details from consultant like all documents he has uploaded and to be updated on notifications. My consultant has agreed to provide details of application I need for same.
> Also for each work experience following docs I have made available apart from some in existing company
> Company Id card, offer letter, appointment letter, confirmation letter, payslips, bank statement, pf statement, performance reward group certificates, remuneration hike yearly group certificates, relieving certificate and experience certificate, rnr from hr, senior SD in 1 work experience.
> ...


You can use the same id

Don’t upload documents on your own 
Just use the access to monitor the happenings 
If you have any concerns, contact the agent

The list of documents looks good
But the income tax documents are missing
Try to upload them also

Cheers


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can use the same id
> 
> Don’t upload documents on your own
> Just use the access to monitor the happenings
> ...


Hi sir 

Many thanks as always, will follow the suggestion. For income tax IT return for last 3 years and form 26as from 2010-current years have provided.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Would she not qualify for visitors visa on her own strength ?
> 
> How many days visa are you expecting for your mother !
> 
> Cheers


6 - 8 months atleast.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Leave that out in the EOI as it was distant learning
> 
> But don’t forget to mention that in the form 80
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, 

I have received my South Australia state sponsorship 489 visa and am applying for visa. I have gone through lots of posts and still not sure about certain questions. Hence need your advice. 

In the online immiaccount form 
Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? - _I have lived in Australia for one month in 2015 and for around one month in 2018 on tourist visa. During this time I have travelled to couple of cities of australia do i need to mention about these stays in the above question or it should be only my country of residence_
Similarly in form 80 question 17 which is address history in 10 years do I need to mention australia addresses though the stay was around a month both times. As in form 80 there is already a question 35 Have you been to Australia where I shall enter details of my Australia trip. 

Also in online immiaccount under the main language I have selected my mother tongue as I have read in one of your posts. 

Thanks 
Alpana


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have received my South Australia state sponsorship 489 visa and am applying for visa. I have gone through lots of posts and still not sure about certain questions. Hence need your advice.
> 
> ...


In the online application the 2015 stay which I presume was for work has to be mentioned 
The 2018 tourist visit need not be mentioned

However, in the form 80 you have to give details of your Australia trip wherever asked
The forms are not user friendly and many times applicants have to fill the same detail again in various questions 
So repeat the stay details in Q 17 & 35
Better to be cautious then sorry

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> In the online application the 2015 stay which I presume was for work has to be mentioned
> The 2018 tourist visit need not be mentioned
> 
> However, in the form 80 you have to give details of your Australia trip wherever asked
> ...


Thanks NB for your super quick response. On both occasions in 2015 and 2018 I visited Australia on tourist visa to meet my brother in Australia. So i suppose i need not mention that on online form. 
So in online form I only mention my country of residence that is India and in form 80 i mention about Australia visits in both years in question 17 as well as question 35. 

Thanks 
Alpana


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, 

While uploading the PCC in my 189 application there are many options available in the drop down menu. Which option should i choose ? 
I am from India and have always lived in india
Please help









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> While uploading the PCC in my 189 application there are many options available in the drop down menu. Which option should i choose ?
> I am from India and have always lived in india
> ...


Overseas penal certificate 

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Okay thanks . But actually my certificate says police clearance certificate. What is the difference between the two ? Slightly confused 


newbienz said:


> Overseas penal certificate
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Okay thanks . But actually my certificate says police clearance certificate. What is the difference between the two ? Slightly confused
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Each country have their own name

In Australia they call it penal certificate 

Relax.its the same

Still having doubts ?
Best to consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi NB,
Have a query again. 

I am claiming partner points, when my wife's ACS assessment(ANZSCO 261313) was done in Nov 2017, she had 2.1 years of experience and her assessment was +ve as she is from CS background(so ACS deducted just 2 years and assessed +ve).

When I lodged the Visa application, I uploaded all her employment proofs like Offer/appointment letters, Bank Statements to till date, Payslips, PF Statements & Compensation letters. My query is, when I looked at the PF statement for financial year 2016-2017, the status is Leave Without Pay. But my wife was not on Leave Without Pay, but instead she was on Maternity Leave from Dec 2016 to Apr 2017(which are paid leaves and her payslips and bank statements shows full salary credit). ANd She was on LWP from 2nd May 2017 to 31st May 2017(just one month LWP). If CO looks at the status in the PF statements, he/she should not think that my wife was on LWP for the whole of 2016-2017 financial year!! But PF statement does show PF amount credited to the PF account for the entire 2016-2017 financial year. 

I can produce the LWP leave request copy from the system which shows LWP was availed from 2nd May 2017 till 31st May 2017. Also my wife has an email from HR stating that as per the company policy, she was only entitled for 30 days LWP. So Should I go-ahead and upload these proofs in the Visa application or wait for the CO to contact??

Also, as on 30th Sep 2018, she has completed 3 years in the same role(and designation) with which she was assessed by ACS. And she got promoted to next grade from 1st Oct 2018, for which I have already submitted from 1022 informing the change in circumstance that she got promoted to next grade. 

Please let me know if this could lead to any issues??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi NB,
> Have a query again.
> 
> I am claiming partner points, when my wife's ACS assessment(ANZSCO 261313) was done in Nov 2017, she had 2.1 years of experience and her assessment was +ve as she is from CS background(so ACS deducted just 2 years and assessed +ve).
> ...


Had you asked me earlier, I would have asked you not to consider the period she was on maternity leave when calculating the period of experience 
It’s immaterial that she was paid or not
It’s the experience that is important 

But as she is not the primary applicant, the CO may not look at her documents too closely
Moreover, ACS has accepted it so hopefully it should not be an issue

Now just sit quietly and let the co come back to you if he has any questions 

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Had you asked me earlier, I would have asked you not to consider the period she was on maternity leave when calculating the period of experience
> It’s immaterial that she was paid or not
> It’s the experience that is important
> 
> ...


Thank you so much NB, I will wait for the CO to contact(if he/she has any queries). I made a mistake, should have consulted you before going ahead with the ACS assessment, I am cursing myself for that. 

Also, as she has completed 3 years in the same role and designation with which ACS had assessed her +ve, even if CO takes out 5 months from her experience(Maternity + LWP leave), she should still be assessed +ve right?? So that way I am still safe??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thank you so much NB, I will wait for the CO to contact(if he/she has any queries). I made a mistake, should have consulted you before going ahead with the ACS assessment, I am cursing myself for that.
> 
> Also, as she has completed 3 years in the same role and designation with which ACS had assessed her +ve, even if CO takes out 5 months from her experience(Maternity + LWP leave), she should still be assessed +ve right?? So that way I am still safe??


Relax

I am sure all will be well

We will discuss the steps, in case the co contacts

Cheers


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

majjji said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already applied for PR visa 189 application and awaiting their response. Meanwhile, I have come know that there is a step called employment verification by department of home affairs on number of years of employment claimed. I just want to know how the department verifies employment? Do they mail managers whose reference letters are submitted by us at the time of application? Also, should we expect mail too as a part of employment verification bt the dept? Please clarify..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


NB or anyone? Assistance required. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majjji said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already applied for PR visa 189 application and awaiting their response. Meanwhile, I have come know that there is a step called employment verification by department of home affairs on number of years of employment claimed. I just want to know how the department verifies employment? Do they mail managers whose reference letters are submitted by us at the time of application? Also, should we expect mail too as a part of employment verification bt the dept? Please clarify..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


EV is not done in all cases
It is done on random basis as and when the CO wants it

Generally the high commission of Australia in that country will call up the company and speak to the HR or manager and try to check the claims of the applicant 
They can also email the company and in some rare instances, do a physical verification also by visiting the office

They never follow a set pattern so that they can surprise the applicant and get to the bottom of the case
If you have not fibbed or exaggerated your claims, then you have nothing to worry

You can at the most inform your manager or HR about your PR application and ask them to keep a watch for any call or email
Other then that there is nothing much you can do

Cheers


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> EV is not done in all cases
> It is done on random basis as and when the CO wants it
> 
> Generally the high commission of Australia in that country will call up the company and speak to the HR or manager and try to check the claims of the applicant
> ...


Great. Thanks NB for your response. Have a clear picture now. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Relax
> 
> I am sure all will be well
> 
> ...


I really don't have words to thank you NB. I might have asked you more than 50 queries till date and each time your guidance and response has been amazingly accurate. Probably, the only way I can return it back to you is to meet you personally in Australia(once I get my grant!!) and thank you for all the wonderful work you have been doing.

You helping hand is way beyond description. Thank you once again


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> I really don't have words to thank you NB. I might have asked you more than 50 queries till date and each time your guidance and response has been amazingly accurate. Probably, the only way I can return it back to you is to meet you personally in Australia(once I get my grant!!) and thank you for all the wonderful work you have been doing.
> 
> You helping hand is way beyond description. Thank you once again


Don’t worry

Let me come back from USA 

Will try to fix up an evening get together so that all those interested can meet

Cheers


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hey newbienz!

Do you by any chance have any idea about the new Naati ccl test? I am going to do the test this November and would like to prepare well before I take the test. Have you seen anyone share their results/ experiences or materials to study?

Any help would be really appreciated!

Thanks,
Karthik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikperu7 said:


> Hey newbienz!
> 
> Do you by any chance have any idea about the new Naati ccl test? I am going to do the test this November and would like to prepare well before I take the test. Have you seen anyone share their results/ experiences or materials to study?
> 
> ...


There are Some members who are selling the material
On this forum also some member tried to sell it, but I think the posts were deleted by the admin as it was against the rules
On Facebook also I found some selling it on Indians in Melbourne page

It all depends on the language you are interested in and if you are ready to pay 

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Don’t worry
> 
> Let me come back from USA
> 
> ...


I agree , 
Newbienz hope you are enjoying your stay in the US.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> I agree ,
> Newbienz hope you are enjoying your stay in the US.


It’s all work..no play

It’s making me a dull boy

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi guyz,

Has anyone transferred money from uae to a bank in Australia prior to their first entry?
Did u do via bank or exchange? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi NB,

We got our 489 visa grant. Thanks a lot for your advise and inputs. Everytime i had a doubt/concern this forum is where I turned to and you have been such a great help. Thanks once again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Has anyone transferred money from uae to a bank in Australia prior to their first entry?
> Did u do via bank or exchange?
> ...


You can open a bank account in m St of the big Australian banks even before you land here
But you can only deposit the funds and not withdraw them 

Once you are in Australia complete your identification process to start using the funds

Use only authorised channels like banks to transfer the funds as you may need to prove the source of your funds to the ATO in case of an enquiry

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can open a bank account in m St of the big Australian banks even before you land here
> But you can only deposit the funds and not withdraw them
> 
> Once you are in Australia complete your identification process to start using the funds
> ...


Thanks for the quick response!. I have already opened an account. And transferred some amount via bank. And there has been more than a weeks delay. So was wondering if the process is quicker and better through a money exchange

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Thanks for the quick response!. I have already opened an account. And transferred some amount via bank. And there has been more than a weeks delay. So was wondering if the process is quicker and better through a money exchange
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


 I Have only used TransferWise and banks to transfer funds wherever I have lived

Unfortunately I don’t think TransferWise allows transfer from uae to Australia 

I would be wary of using money exchanges in this environment where money laundering is a big issue 
You need to have rock solid evidence of the source of your funds 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> We got our 489 visa grant. Thanks a lot for your advise and inputs. Everytime i had a doubt/concern this forum is where I turned to and you have been such a great help. Thanks once again.


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi,

Please suggest for below scenario:

Currently, I am working on 457 visa for company A. Company B has offered me a job and confirmed that I can work on Bridging Visa once I submit my PR application.

Please let me know how and when the bridging visa can be activated.
My current 457 visa is valid till June, 2019 but since I will resign from Company A, what will be the status of 457 visa and the bridging visa.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

acc11241 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please suggest for below scenario:
> 
> ...


Your Bridging visa will kick in only when your existing 457 visa expires normally...that’s in June 2019

If you leave your present employer prematurely, then the Bridging visa and the 457 will both be cancelled immediately 

You will have to wait till June 2019 to leave the present employment

Be very careful if you still intend to resign 
Fly by night agents do not always tell you the complete truth

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please suggest for below scenario:
> 
> ...


If your 457 is active you will be in bridging visa E, and once the 457 is cancelled then you will be moved to bridging visa A. Which means stay in Australia with no work rights. However, you can raise an application to get the work clause removed. A friend of mine is in the same shoes. Call the department of home affairs to know how to get the work clauses waved off. 

Cheers!!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please suggest for below scenario:
> 
> ...


Same boat as you.
Your 457 mention employer A, if you resign A with proper reasoning as per contract. Then you have 60 days to get another employer who will sponsor you on same conditions and you just need to change employer on your 457.
Can be done through a lawyer. Bridging visa will be activated for that period of 60 days till you change your employer. Cannot work though.
457 expiry will remain same. Go through below details:

https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/457-visa-and-changing-employers.html

https://visaone.com.au/transfer-457-visa-changing-employers/


----------



## sun.rahul (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I have received an invite in this month's round to file 189 visa. since the Invite I have a new passport due to renewal. Can you suggest how can I link my new passport with the old one in the visa application. As of now I am not able to find any section where I can provide old(cancelled) passport.

Urgent Help is required.

Many Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun.rahul said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have received an invite in this month's round to file 189 visa. since the Invite I have a new passport due to renewal. Can you suggest how can I link my new passport with the old one in the visa application. As of now I am not able to find any section where I can provide old(cancelled) passport.
> 
> ...


In the form 80 you can list all your old passports
Don’t worry

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Same boat as you.
> Your 457 mention employer A, if you resign A with proper reasoning as per contract. Then you have 60 days to get another employer who will sponsor you on same conditions and you just need to change employer on your 457.
> Can be done through a lawyer. Bridging visa will be activated for that period of 60 days till you change your employer. Cannot work though.
> 457 expiry will remain same. Go through below details:
> ...


Can the application for transfer of the 457 visa to the new employer be actually processed in the 60 days period that you have ?

Any actual experience?
I don’t trust the timelines given by the agents

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Can the application for transfer of the 457 visa to the new employer be actually processed in the 60 days period that you have ?
> 
> Any actual experience?
> I don’t trust the timelines given by the agents
> ...


Well foremost conditon is roles must be similar and all depends on your new employer also being proactive helps with immi dept.
Before you can transfer a 457 visa to another employer, you must be nominated by your proposed new employer and have that nomination approved first. In my case i found employer first.
That 60-90 days period time is when you leave your employer and start search of employer who can nominate you within such time limit else for non employment visa is cancelled.

Employer applies to be a sponsor, nominates a position, employee applies for employer change. Applications for each of these three stages can be submitted at the same time. To be done while serving notice and your old employer knows that you are changing else is a violation. Already did that in my case.

Thankfully the transfer process happens quite promptly.
The normal processing time for a 457 nomination transfer is approximately 2 weeks given by immi dept ( max goes upto 3 weeks) once i am done serving notice period.
Finding a genuine reputable employer is key here.


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks ATO3. Could you please list down the steps if possible that I need to take in order to get this transition done smoothly.

Cheers


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello Guys, Another question on that, If I resign from Company A, served the Notice Period and on 60 days to get a new employer. Now, during this 60 day period If I submit my PR application , will the bridging A will be activated? I am just thinking of all possible scenarios.

Cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

acc11241 said:


> Hello Guys, Another question on that, If I resign from Company A, served the Notice Period and on 60 days to get a new employer. Now, during this 60 day period If I submit my PR application , will the bridging A will be activated? I am just thinking of all possible scenarios.
> 
> Cheers,


Nope

June 2019 only

No matter what you do, the Bridging visa will be activated in jun 2019 only

You should concentrate on getting the 457 transferred as suggested by himsrj within 60 days

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Thanks ATO3. Could you please list down the steps if possible that I need to take in order to get this transition done smoothly.
> 
> Cheers


It’s not me but my friend who was in this phase. I recommend you call 131881 to Dept of home affairs.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> acc11241 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys, Another question on that, If I resign from Company A, served the Notice Period and on 60 days to get a new employer. Now, during this 60 day period If I submit my PR application , will the bridging A will be activated? I am just thinking of all possible scenarios.
> ...


In my view the bridging visa kicks in when you are no longer on a valid visa while awaiting a decision on another application is in progress. 
In your case the day you finish 60 days boundary and have an active PR application. You will be moved to Briding Visa A. If your employer cancels your visa or till July 2019 when your visa expires, you will then move to bridging visa E. 
Again, when in doubt, please call the dept of home affairs and they are very helpful and reachable.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> In my view the bridging visa kicks in when you are no longer on a valid visa while awaiting a decision on another application is in progress.
> In your case the day you finish 60 days boundary and have an active PR application. You will be moved to Briding Visa A. If your employer cancels your visa or till July 2019 when your visa expires, you will then move to bridging visa E.
> Again, when in doubt, please call the dept of home affairs and they are very helpful and reachable.


Be very careful following this path

There have been numerous posts on the forum and some members have even got paid advice from reputed Mara agents and all are of the view that the Bridging visa is cancelled the moment the 457 visa is cancelled by the employer prematurely 

You just have the 60/90 days grace period to transfer to a new 457 or leave Australia to prevent overstaying 

If due to oversight you have the overstay stamp on your passport, you can kiss your dreams of getting a PR goodbye world over

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

I have got PCC from Germany. Is it required to be translated to English?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> I have got PCC from Germany. Is it required to be translated to English?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has to be translated 

For peace of mind use a NAATI accredited translator 

Cheers


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

I have posted this earlier and found no response.

Asking again as i am waiting to submit my visa for subclass 189

I am working in middleast on spouse visa. In this employment i am getting paid in cash therefore there are no bank statements and since middleeast is taxfree i am unable to show tax returns as third party evidence. I have contract letter, salaryslips, RNR letter, salary certificate,appointment letter and a letter endorsed by chamber of commerce affirming my employment ( this letter i used as third party evidence at the time of assessment with EA) What shall i provide else to ensure no visa rejection.

I am really confused as this might not lead to refusal despite the fact that i was assessed on same by EA. Experts please suggest as i still have time to lodge visa and if there is anything i can prepare or manage to get i will.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> I have posted this earlier and found no response.
> 
> Asking again as i am waiting to submit my visa for subclass 189
> 
> ...


Have you deposited even a part of the salary if not total every month in a bank ?

Secondly The chances of employment verification are very high in your case

Are your employer aware of your Australian PR application?
Will they support you to the hilt ?

How big is this organisation?

Cheers


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Have you deposited even a part of the salary if not total every month in a bank ? ( not really)

Secondly The chances of employment verification are very high in your case

Are your employer aware of your Australian PR application? ( Yes they are)
Will they support you to the hilt ? ( Yes they have said to )

How big is this organisation? ( it is small organization doing small telecom projects.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> Have you deposited even a part of the salary if not total every month in a bank ? ( not really)
> 
> Secondly The chances of employment verification are very high in your case
> 
> ...


In view of your replies, I would not be too worried 
Go ahead and submit the application 

Cheers


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

newbienz said:


> In view of your replies, I would not be too worried
> Go ahead and submit the application
> 
> Cheers


HEy man thanks for the response.

Why you say so that dont be worried. Can you elaborate just for my understanding.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> HEy man thanks for the response.
> 
> Why you say so that dont be worried. Can you elaborate just for my understanding.
> 
> Thanks


You do not have a very crucial third party evidence at all

So it will most probably boil down to verification by the local consulate 
The final decision will depend on the report that the co gets from the consulate 

So there is an element of uncertainty in your application , but it’s an acceptable risk in my view

You can also try to get certificates from the clients on whose projects you have worked.
They would carry a lot of weight as they would be big organisations, I presume

Cheers


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

by local consulate do you mean they will verify it from the local embassy ?? how does this work
verification through employer is ok but i am not sure how the consulate will work in this regard


----------



## sun.rahul (Sep 10, 2018)

*189 Visa - Passport Photo Upload*



newbienz said:


> In the form 80 you can list all your old passports
> Don’t worry
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. One more minor thing. its mentioned to upload recent passport size photograph and *Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph.​*

how to do this- *Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph.​*

Take the scan of the photo and name written (by hand) or upload a soft copy and another page attached with name?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> by local consulate do you mean they will verify it from the local embassy ?? how does this work
> verification through employer is ok but i am not sure how the consulate will work in this regard


Australian consulate or embassy or high commission in your country will do the verification on behalf of the DHA
They will call, or email your employer and in rare circumstances, may also visit your company to verify your claims

Just noticed that you have posted the same question in multiple threads 
I will not respond any further to your questions here 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun.rahul said:


> Thank you. One more minor thing. its mentioned to upload recent passport size photograph and *Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph.​*
> 
> how to do this- *Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph.​*
> 
> Take the scan of the photo and name written (by hand) or upload a soft copy and another page attached with name?


Take a xerox on the same page of both the sides of the photograph 
Then scan it and upload it

Cheers


----------



## yashudev (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello, 

I' ve applied for EOI on Oct 24th once I got 79+ in each module of PTEA. I'm on 70 points currently. However, after reading your post, have these queries. 
I had got ACS assessment done last year when I applied on Oct 13. Then got the letter on Dec 1st. I joined a new job on Nov 17 and I'm still on that same job which has same position, roles and responsibilities as my previous job. The ACS assessment is as below:

The*following*employment*after*November*2010is*considered*to*equate*to*work*at*an*appropriately*
skilled*level*and*relevant*to*261313*(Software*Engineer)*of*the*ANZSCO*Code.

Dates:* 05/06*‐*10/07*–*1*year(s)*5*month(s)*
Position:*xx
Employer:* xxxxx
Country:* India*
Job applicable for points? No

Dates:* 11/08*‐*04/10*–*1*year(s)*5*month(s)*
Position:* xy*
Employer:* yyyyy
Country:* India*
Job applicable for points? No


Dates:* 04/10*‐*10/17*–*7*year(s)*6*month(s)*
Position:* xz*
Employer:* zzzxxx
Country:* India
Job applicable for points? Yes but from 1st Nov 2010 only.

So will updating my EOI with my new job details from Nov 17th till date get me 5 additional points or should I apply for ACS assessment again? I will be getting relevant reference letters from the previous employer with the last working day again and another reference letter from my current employer. Will that work or should I get a new assessment done by ACS?

Please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks in advance.
PTEA - 20 points, Age - 25 points, Education - 15 points, experience - 10 points.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Same boat as you.
> Your 457 mention employer A, if you resign A with proper reasoning as per contract. Then you have 60 days to get another employer who will sponsor you on same conditions and you just need to change employer on your 457.
> Can be done through a lawyer. Bridging visa will be activated for that period of 60 days till you change your employer. Cannot work though.
> 457 expiry will remain same. Go through below details:
> ...


Hi Himsrj, please can you confirm if you have received your 457 transfer? Can u share when was it applied and when was the nomination transfer approved? Looks like now a days it is taking 4-8 weeks- same timeline as a new 482 application


----------



## teny.peter (May 7, 2018)

Hi experts, need an advice. I am having a tourist visa(sub class 600). The visa travel before date is on 19 feb 2019. I have submitted 189 visa as well. My question is can i travel 5 days before the last date and stay there for 3 months? Will it effect my 189 visa application? Thanks in advance


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

can a letter documented by a client company stating that i am providing them the services will work me as third party evidence to my claimed employment( i am running short of third party evidence )


----------



## yashudev (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Newbienz, so as per this thread, you have suggested a reassessment from ACS. Same applies to my case too I guess. Because I have changed to a new company after getting my ACS done last year. Please confirm.


----------



## yashudev (Aug 22, 2017)

yashudev said:


> Hello,
> 
> I' ve applied for EOI on Oct 24th once I got 79+ in each module of PTEA. I'm on 70 points currently. However, after reading your post, have these queries.
> I had got ACS assessment done last year when I applied on Oct 13. Then got the letter on Dec 1st. I joined a new job on Nov 17 and I'm still on that same job which has same position, roles and responsibilities as my previous job. The ACS assessment is as below:
> ...


Hi Newbienz, so as per the post in page 16, post #151 of this thread, you have suggested a reassessment from ACS if there's a company change. Same applies to my case too I guess. Because I have changed to a new company after getting my ACS done last year. Please confirm.


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Australian consulate or embassy or high commission in your country will do the verification on behalf of the DHA
> They will call, or email your employer and in rare circumstances, may also visit your company to verify your claims
> 
> Just noticed that you have posted the same question in multiple threads
> ...


Hello newbienz,

I have a question regarding document notarization for ACS.

Do we need to show all of the original documents while getting notarize?

Currently, I am in Australia and I don't have my original educational certificates with me. I have only scanned copies.

Will this suffice for getting the documents notarized for ACS assessment?

Thanks..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yashudev said:


> Hello,
> 
> I' ve applied for EOI on Oct 24th once I got 79+ in each module of PTEA. I'm on 70 points currently. However, after reading your post, have these queries.
> I had got ACS assessment done last year when I applied on Oct 13. Then got the letter on Dec 1st. I joined a new job on Nov 17 and I'm still on that same job which has same position, roles and responsibilities as my previous job. The ACS assessment is as below:
> ...



It is highly improbable that a person can keep doing the exact same job after joining another organisation , especially at mid management level

If I were in your shoes, I would not take a risk for 500 AUD and get myself assessed again before claiming points for the new job

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teny.peter said:


> Hi experts, need an advice. I am having a tourist visa(sub class 600). The visa travel before date is on 19 feb 2019. I have submitted 189 visa as well. My question is can i travel 5 days before the last date and stay there for 3 months? Will it effect my 189 visa application? Thanks in advance


If I were in your shoes, I would exit Australia before 19-2-19
You can plan to go earlier if you want to stay longer

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yashudev said:


> Hi Newbienz, so as per the post in page 16, post #151 of this thread, you have suggested a reassessment from ACS if there's a company change. Same applies to my case too I guess. Because I have changed to a new company after getting my ACS done last year. Please confirm.


For God’s sake please give me a couple of hours to at least do my own work

Within a span of 4 hours you have posted the same question multiple times

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ptepreparation said:


> Hello newbienz,
> 
> I have a question regarding document notarization for ACS.
> 
> ...


Nope

You can get them notarised in the country the original documents are

You just need the scanned copy after notarisation
I am sure there would be someone there who can do this

Cheers


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> You can get them notarised in the country the original documents are
> 
> ...


Hi Newbianz,

My original documents were in India. But I am not travelling to India at least for the next 6 months.

How to get my degree certificates notarized while I am in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi Newbianz,
> 
> My original documents were in India. But I am not travelling to India at least for the next 6 months.
> 
> ...


You cannot
There is no short cut or alternative 
You have to get them done in india only
Ask a colleague, friend, relative to do it

Cheers


----------



## yashudev (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey, my new job is the same position as before.
Secondly, I will have to be on 70 points forever then, isn't it? How will I even reach the 75 cutoff? What exactly is your input?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yashudev said:


> Hey, my new job is the same position as before.
> Secondly, I will have to be on 70 points forever then, isn't it? How will I even reach the 75 cutoff? What exactly is your input?


I think you are better off with a Mara agent

I don’t have any input for you 
I have told you what I know from my personal experience 
I am not your paid agent and so I don’t like your attitude and line of questioning 

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I think you are better off with a Mara agent
> 
> I don’t have any input for you
> I have told you what I know from my personal experience
> ...


bro,
just ignore, should not even reply if one suspect your 1st answer for the relevant question ,
don't waste your time


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> bro,
> just ignore, should not even reply if one suspect your 1st answer for the relevant question ,
> don't waste your time


No harm done 

I just add such members to my ignore list 

I give them one benefit of doubt and then second time put them on the ignore list
End of story
I doubt even an agent will reply to him the way he wants 

Cheers


----------



## yashudev (Aug 22, 2017)

Was just trying to have a constructive discussion and I have asked nothing out of context. I don't know what attitude you're talking about and I was merely voicing my thoughts and asking for suggestions because I had heard about this forum where I may probably find answers and like minded folks who are sailing on the same boat. You don't even know me talk about my attitude. If you have some rules before someone posts on your thread, please let people know. I don't know how you operate. Sorry if you're offended by my posts. I really meant no offence at all to you or anyone. Will find my way out, Thanks


----------



## yashudev (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh btw, it's not a gentleman here, it's a lady here, so you can expect such questions from a lady like me. So if you're offended by my questions, I can only be sorry because I haven't asked anything illegal like I said 🙂


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

can a recomendation and endorsement letter from a client i have worked for will work as proof of employment ? i am running short of third party evidence.. thanks


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have two companies whose names have been changed. It is mentioned in RnR letter as new(formerly known as old). Is it still required for me to request my employer(s) an extra affidavit of name change?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

yashudev said:


> Oh btw, it's not a gentleman here, it's a lady here, so you can expect such questions from a lady like me. So if you're offended by my questions, I can only be sorry because I haven't asked anything illegal like I said 🙂


Hi
You should understand that everyone here is a working professional and have other commitments/responsibilities of day2day life. You should have given him proper time to assess your case and reply.
I think you can go for reassessment if you want to add your latest work experience.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farooq41 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have two companies whose names have been changed. It is mentioned in RnR letter as new(formerly known as old). Is it still required for me to request my employer(s) an extra affidavit of name change?


Not required 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> You should understand that everyone here is a working professional and have other commitments/responsibilities of day2day life. You should have given him proper time to assess your case and reply.
> I think you can go for reassessment if you want to add your latest work experience.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


That is what I had told her in the first place

She doesn’t want to spend the 500AUD for reassessment and yet wants to claim the points for the new experience 

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Hi Himsrj, please can you confirm if you have received your 457 transfer? Can u share when was it applied and when was the nomination transfer approved? Looks like now a days it is taking 4-8 weeks- same timeline as a new 482 application


We are already sorted. Just closing the loop. Do update when your spouse gets it. My count starts from 12th nov.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB and experts,

I have received positive skills assessment from ACS for me and my wife. I am now proceeding to create an EOI for myself as the primary applicant.
While selecting the type of visa in the EOI, should I select both 189 and 190 in the same EOI or keep both of them separate?

I have seen some people keeping separate EOI for 189 and 190 applications, hence am curious to know the benefits of the same.

Thanks,
A


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> I have received positive skills assessment from ACS for me and my wife. I am now proceeding to create an EOI for myself as the primary applicant.
> While selecting the type of visa in the EOI, should I select both 189 and 190 in the same EOI or keep both of them separate?
> ...



create 2 EOIs one for 189 and one for 190.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Actually you can create multiple Eoi's, most applicants create 3. 1 for 189, 1 for 190(NSW) & 190(VIC) and so on..


shekar.ym said:


> create 2 EOIs one for 189 and one for 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> I have received positive skills assessment from ACS for me and my wife. I am now proceeding to create an EOI for myself as the primary applicant.
> While selecting the type of visa in the EOI, should I select both 189 and 190 in the same EOI or keep both of them separate?
> ...


In case the EOIs are separate you get a 60 day window to decide whether to accept the 190 or not in case you also have a chance at 189
Go for separate, you don’t lose anything 

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Actually you can create multiple Eoi's, most applicants create 3. 1 for 189, 1 for 190(NSW) & 190(VIC) and so on..


Thanks for the reply!

Any particular reason why doing this might help my application?

Regards,
A


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In case the EOIs are separate you get a 60 day window to decide whether to accept the 190 or not in case you also have a chance at 189
> Go for separate, you don’t lose anything
> 
> Cheers


Got my reply.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, it will increase your chances to get invite and apply early. 189 visa invitation follow monthly invitation round whereas 190 is state sponsored and you might be invited by the state earlier based on the demand of your job code in that state.


apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Any particular reason why doing this might help my application?
> 
> ...


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

How do I create multiple EOI's??


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Create a new account everytime in skill select for EOI, it will give you new EOI/accountID which is unique for each EOI. Do not select 189 & 190 together in one EOI.


RaviChopra said:


> How do I create multiple EOI's??


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

I had selected both options. After reading removed 190 option .Creating the other one now. I need to start from scratch. Btw, any idea on invite time for 75 points under 189??


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

RaviChopra said:


> I had selected both options. After reading removed 190 option .Creating the other one now. I need to start from scratch. Btw, any idea on invite time for 75 points under 189??


yes you need to start from scratch
occupation ??


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

133111 Construction Project Manager


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

RaviChopra said:


> 133111 Construction Project Manager



189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

this is unofficial estimate


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi All,

While updating the employment details in EOI, should I enter the actual start date of the employment or the date after which relevant experience has been considered effective by ACS?

If I update according to the latter - 
1. What date should I enter as the ACS letter says "The following employment after January 2012...". There is no specific date mentioned.
2. Will this not be different from the actual start date of my employment and will create an issue as the start dates will be different from that mentioned in my documents?

I think the employment details has added an extra 5 points to my total which can be an issue later.

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While updating the employment details in EOI, should I enter the actual start date of the employment or the date after which relevant experience has been considered effective by ACS?
> 
> ...


All employment till 31st jan 2012 will also be entered in the EOI but will all be marked as NON relevant 
Only from 1-feb-2012 mark the employment as RELEVANT 
Split the employment in 2012 in 2 parts to facilitate the above entries
Recheck after making the above entries that you do not get more points then your entitlement 

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s all work..no play
> 
> It’s making me a dull boy
> 
> Cheers


Hope you get some time to travel and have fun before you go back home.
Are you


----------



## Smart.dixit12 (Jul 15, 2018)

*Deputation Overseas*

Hi NB,
I have a small doubt, please help me to clarify whenever you get some time.

I worked in Company X for 8 years where I was on deputation in the UK for 3.5 years. When i asked HR to put both India and UK location, they said they can't mention because reference letter format is already predefined (I have an email). Hence, I submitted Reference letter with X, India location. My ACS is +Positive.

Now should I also apply for UK PCC and submit in VIsa application after EOI Invite. Do i need to provide any SD stating that I worked in both locations but primarily employed with X india unit?

Experts, please suggest if anyone of you faced similar challenges?

ACS Done in Aug18
PTE-20 in Oct18
Total 189 Points 75
Awaiting Invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Smart.dixit12 said:


> Hi NB,
> I have a small doubt, please help me to clarify whenever you get some time.
> 
> I worked in Company X for 8 years where I was on deputation in the UK for 3.5 years. When i asked HR to put both India and UK location, they said they can't mention because reference letter format is already predefined (I have an email). Hence, I submitted Reference letter with X, India location. My ACS is +Positive.
> ...


In the ACS application, did you split up the period of the 2 locations in separate episodes?
If not apply to ACS immediately and get it corrected
Suspend your EOI till you get a corrected ACS letter 

Go through my opening post in this thread to understand the precautions you have to take while getting the ACS skills assessment 

Cheers


----------



## Smart.dixit12 (Jul 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In the ACS application, did you split up the period of the 2 locations in separate episodes?
> If not apply to ACS immediately and get it corrected
> Suspend your EOI till you get a corrected ACS letter
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for quick reply,One more doubt on same. If my company HR is saying that i am an employee of India unit hence reference letter will only have india location. Then after splitting up India and UK location, how i will show proof on reference letter about my duration on UK because HR will not give me separate Reference letter for UK location.

Please help me to understand this situtation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Smart.dixit12 said:


> Thanks NB for quick reply,One more doubt on same. If my company HR is saying that i am an employee of India unit hence reference letter will only have india location. Then after splitting up India and UK location, how i will show proof on reference letter about my duration on UK because HR will not give me separate Reference letter for UK location.
> 
> Please help me to understand this situtation?


If you cannot get a Reference letter without the location split up, it’s useless

You will have to get by a SD which comes with its own set of problems 


Cheers


----------



## Smart.dixit12 (Jul 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you cannot get a Reference letter without the location split up, it’s useless
> 
> You will have to get by a SD which comes with its own set of problems
> 
> ...


So should I apply again to ACS with SD or I can go ahead and produce SD in visa application as role and responsibilty were same in both location.

Thanks

Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Smart.dixit12 said:


> So should I apply again to ACS with SD or I can go ahead and produce SD in visa application as role and responsibilty were same in both location.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


That ACS assessment is useless without a correction 
Write to ACS and ask them for the solution

Cheers


----------



## tofurad (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey NB, hope you are well.

we just lodged our visa. and despite having triple checked, etc. we were still able to notice something that may be off. not sure if these could be an issue. thought I’d try to get your thoughts on these:

1) we traveled to AUS last year, the flight details says OCT. 19-25, however on form 80, it asked for arrival and departure date so we wrote OCT. 20-26 - 20 because that was our arrival date, but we mistakenly adjusted the departure date to 26 as well. i guess we got confused with timezones. 

2) my home address used to say
B1 L11 Street, City, Country

but it has been changed locally to
1 Street, City, Country

all relevant documents uploaded has the new address, except for my driver’s license (also uploaded). however, i did not mention the old address on form 80 since most my documents have been updated and they are basically the same location

will these have any impact on our application? are they worth correcting?

thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tofurad said:


> Hey NB, hope you are well.
> 
> we just lodged our visa. and despite having triple checked, etc. we were still able to notice something that may be off. not sure if these could be an issue. thought I’d try to get your thoughts on these:
> 
> ...


Once you have noticed these anomalies, just file a form 1023 for both the correction

Nothing huge to be worried about
Just file the form and forget

Cheers


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

I did my ACS around 6 months back and the last location was in Australia. Now, I am moving back to India with the same employer and same role. Do I need to apply the ACS again, if I submit my EOI from India after giving the PTE exam?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> I did my ACS around 6 months back and the last location was in Australia. Now, I am moving back to India with the same employer and same role. Do I need to apply the ACS again, if I submit my EOI from India after giving the PTE exam?


Before going to Australia, were you in india in the same company in same designation ?
Give entire employment breakup with designation company and location 

Cheers


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello newbienz, 

We are currently in Australia on 457 Visa and are planning to accept Invite next week. I have few queries with regards to Centrelink benefits.

1) Can we apply for Centrelink card as soon as we accept the Invite and pay Visa fees? If yes whats the process?
2) How long it takes for the necessary formalities (issue of Card) after we apply for Centrelink card?
3) Will we be eligible for Medicare benefits once the card is issued? 
4) How about the child care subsidy? Is there any separate procedure for CCS? Can we enroll for CCS after paying Visa fees even while we are waiting for the grant?

Your inputs would be really helpful.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Hello newbienz,
> 
> We are currently in Australia on 457 Visa and are planning to accept Invite next week. I have few queries with regards to Centrelink benefits.
> 
> ...


1. No idea
2. No idea
3. You can apply for the Medicare card immediately after paying the visa fees
It takes about 2 weeks for the cards to arrive by post
4. No idea

Cheers


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi NewBienz ,

I have applied for QLD -190 EOI with DOE as 29th Oct , offshore , and points breakup as :
Age - 25
Edu - 15
Exp - 10
PTE A- 20
Partner - 5

my ANZSCO is 261111 ICT BA.

Total 75 + 5 for QLD 190 SS , any idea bout how QLD works in this dry season of Pre Invites , as well in Previous years. I heard that QLD removed job offer mandatory clause (while at offshore) for the 1st time for ICT 2611*.

Can you give some insights and my chances for QLD pre invite?

I have filed NSW and VIC too for 60+ days at 80 points but no luck so far.  , VIC to too picky and NSW I don't have 15 years of exp. , due to RPL , I only have 10 points as work exp. That's the reason. People with DOE after me have received Pre invites from NSW at 75+5 (with 15 exp.)


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi NB, 

before lodging my application, I got a promotion in present job and only the name of my position changed with raise. All other duties remained the same. Now I updated the EOI before getting the invite and also filled the same in the visa application and form 80 with new position only. The concern I have is that my experience certificate which I obtained before promotion for assessment has old position mentioned. 

Can I use the old experience letter with the promotion letter attached? Because getting the experience letter from present company was a pain and now I can't go through the whole process again.


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Before going to Australia, were you in india in the same company in same designation ?
> Give entire employment breakup with designation company and location
> 
> Cheers


Yes, Same designation previous in India also...


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,

I have been assessed positively and filed for my EOI, awaiting the invite. However looking at a "guesstimate" time of 2 months for Invite & 9 months for Grant (approx 1 year considering a month's time for submission), i had a few queries running through my mind. i have been assessed positive for my current job till September 2018. Can the team guide me what should be done in each of these scenarios if i take up a new job midway.

Scenario -1 

EOI :1st November 2018
Invite 1st January 2019
Submission 1st February 2019
New Job Taken up 1st March 2019
CO Assigned 1st May 2019.

Scenario-2
EOI :1st November 2018
New Job Taken up 1st December 2018
Invite 1st January 2019
Submission 1st February 2019
CO Assigned 1st May 2019.

Do i need to go through the Skill assessment again? Do i need to intimate the DIBP about the change? 

What is the way forward in each case?

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Guys for one of my employment i was getting salary in cash however at my utmost request they have agreed to provide same in the bank. However to submit this as proof in the visa application i will be having only one salary credited in the bank. ( as i have to submit visa application) shall j proceed witht this one salary submission ... is it ok.. or i shouldnt submit it now and wait till CO asks for third party( as by that time i ll probably be having 2/3 salaries desposited in that account ).. thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> before lodging my application, I got a promotion in present job and only the name of my position changed with raise. All other duties remained the same. Now I updated the EOI before getting the invite and also filled the same in the visa application and form 80 with new position only. The concern I have is that my experience certificate which I obtained before promotion for assessment has old position mentioned.
> 
> Can I use the old experience letter with the promotion letter attached? Because getting the experience letter from present company was a pain and now I can't go through the whole process again.


Do not claim points for experience beyond the promotion date
Mark the experience NON relevant from that date
Can you do that ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been assessed positively and filed for my EOI, awaiting the invite. However looking at a "guesstimate" time of 2 months for Invite & 9 months for Grant (approx 1 year considering a month's time for submission), i had a few queries running through my mind. i have been assessed positive for my current job till September 2018. Can the team guide me what should be done in each of these scenarios if i take up a new job midway.
> 
> ...


You can stop claiming points for experience the moment you change your jobs

Then you need not get assessed again

If you change jobs after submission of the application, then you would need to inform the CO

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi All,

I wanted to understand the significance of 'ANY' option while selecting the nominated state or territory in EOI for 190 visa

Since selecting 'ANY' will mean all the states will be able to view my EOI, does it have any ill-effect on my overall application or any negative effect on the way individual states will evaluate my EOI?

Is this recommended??

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to understand the significance of 'ANY' option while selecting the nominated state or territory in EOI for 190 visa
> 
> ...


Most members do not choose this option as they feel that it gives a hint to the state that you are not commited to it
They prefer to make separate EOI for each state

Whether true or not, you be the judge

Cheers


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to understand the significance of 'ANY' option while selecting the nominated state or territory in EOI for 190 visa
> 
> ...




Hi , 
Pls see attached screenshot from Tasmania state migration website:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

mariner2017 said:


> Hi ,
> Pls see attached screenshot from Tasmania state migration website:
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting, thanks! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz,
I don't have a birth certificate for age proof. But I have 10th, 12th, Aadhar and passport which have my DOB mentioned, please let me know whether Birth certificate is a mandatory document for 189 application..or I can manage that with other documents. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz,
> I don't have a birth certificate for age proof. But I have 10th, 12th, Aadhar and passport which have my DOB mentioned, please let me know whether Birth certificate is a mandatory document for 189 application..or I can manage that with other documents.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Supposedly @tc is njoying weekend. Yes you can go ahead with these docs.
But still having birth certificate is a plus for later in citizenship application.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Supposedly @tc is njoying weekend. Yes you can go ahead with these docs.
> But still having birth certificate is a plus for later in citizenship application.


OK, thanks a lot for the response.  

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi NB, 

Can we go for initial entry before the actual IED and complete the formalities? 

This query is based on the fact that the Visa date starts from the Grant Date, while IED can be a later date, say after 6 months. 

So, if we enter on IED, we will practically waste 6 months of the 5 year visa granted.

Looking for suggestions.

Keep up the Good Work, as always!


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> Can we go for initial entry before the actual IED and complete the formalities?
> This query is based on the fact that the Visa date starts from the Grant Date, while IED can be a later date, say after 6 months.
> So, if we enter on IED, we will practically waste 6 months of the 5 year visa granted.
> ...


Dude, you got the concept of IED absolutely wrong.

*You are supposed to Enter before the Initial Entry Date otherwise your Visa becomes void.*

You can entry, from the very first day you get the Visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I cannot reply to any message
Some technical problems 
Bear with me till it is resolved by the technical team

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, is form 1221 mandatory to be uploaded for 189 visa application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

It s not mandatory, but most members prefer to upload the form 80 and 1221 voluntarily for all applicants excluding children 

I also did it

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Is it a good idea to apply for Medicare card while you are waiting for your PR to be granted?

What is Lifetime Health cover letter, there a question in form, "Do you require a Lifetime Health Cover letter?"

Based on instructions below, i believe i have to get this letter and give this to my heath insurance company, am i right?

Instruction says "Newly arrived migrants and applicants for permanent residency
aged 31 or over will not have to pay a LHC loading if private hospital
cover is purchased within 12 months of being enrolled in Medicare.
If this applies to you, you will need to obtain a LHC letter from the
Department of Human Services as proof of your Medicare
registration date and give this to your private health insurer to
demonstrate your exemption from the loading."


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Is it a good idea to apply for Medicare card while you are waiting for your PR to be granted?
> 
> What is Lifetime Health cover letter, there a question in form, "Do you require a Lifetime Health Cover letter?"
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz,
Im waiting with 75 points for 189 application. In the meanwhile, I'm thinking of keeping all the documents ready(already did PCC and Medicals by following your advice). What are the forms that I can fill up now and keep them ready. Please guide me with the links.

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MY company tax experts told me that the moment I paid the visa fees for my PR, I became eligible to get a Medicare card
From that day onwards I became liable for the Medical levy surcharge, irrespective of water I applied for Medicare card or not unless I took private medical insurance 

I just took the private insurance immediately and when I filled my tax returns this year, the medical insurance was already prefilled and no additional surcharge was levied

I don’t remember having filled any additional forms 

Cheers


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Hi NB,

We got our grant today and I have a query which can be best answered by you. 

My query is: do all the applicants have to enter Australia togeather before IED? or i can enter first and the family can join me later? Is there any link you could guide me to to get a better understanding on the issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> We got our grant today and I have a query which can be best answered by you.
> 
> My query is: do all the applicants have to enter Australia togeather before IED? or i can enter first and the family can join me later? Is there any link you could guide me to to get a better understanding on the issue?


Each member of your family has to enter Australia individually before the IED date
There is no sequence to be followed and anyone can enter first or last or altogether 

But each one has to do it and only main applicant will not suffice 
I don’t have any link.
You can google for the same if you have any doubts or consult a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Dude, you got the concept of IED absolutely wrong.
> 
> *You are supposed to Enter before the Initial Entry Date otherwise your Visa becomes void.*
> 
> You can entry, from the very first day you get the Visa.


This is correct 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Im waiting with 75 points for 189 application. In the meanwhile, I'm thinking of keeping all the documents ready(already did PCC and Medicals by following your advice). What are the forms that I can fill up now and keep them ready. Please guide me with the links.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Form 80 and 1221 for all adult applicants including spouse
They are lengthy and require lot of patience 

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi NB,

Once I have Lodged the application, how will I know that it has been picked up by a case officer? 
Currently the status in immi shows as skill migration- Received. What all stages are there from this point till I get my PR?

Cheers


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Each member of your family has to enter Australia individually before the IED date
> There is no sequence to be followed and anyone can enter first or last or altogether
> 
> But each one has to do it and only main applicant will not suffice
> ...


Thanks, that helps.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks AsterixArmorica and NB!



newbienz said:


> AsterixArmorica said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, you got the concept of IED absolutely wrong.
> ...


----------



## baracuda1121 (May 11, 2018)

Hi,

Is it possible to get 489 invite for #261313 with 65 points ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Once I have Lodged the application, how will I know that it has been picked up by a case officer?
> Currently the status in immi shows as skill migration- Received. What all stages are there from this point till I get my PR?
> ...


Here you go

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf

But to be frank, you can get a direct grant also like I did without any change from received to directly finalised

So just wait patiently for grant or co contact 
Also some CO like to announce that they have got your case and some prefer to silently work in the background and contact you only if they need some documents from you

So no news is not necessarily bad news

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baracuda1121 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to get 489 invite for #261313 with 65 points ?


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks NB!!


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello everyone , i am collecting the documents for uploading , just want to make sure the following is sufficient: 
Payslips for all the three years of points claimed
Reference letter including salary, working hours and duties with hr contact number on letterhead
Appointment letter 
Increament letter for salary
Bank statements.( but some salary mode was cash)

What i dont have:
No pf was deducted
Itr dont show company name
Form 16 for one year only as tds was deducted only once, so i am not attaching that also..
Is it suffice?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharv said:


> Hello friends , i am collecting the documents for uploading , just want to make sure the following is sufficient:
> Payslips for all the three years of points claimed
> Reference letter including salary, working hours and duties with hr contact number on letterhead
> Appointment letter
> ...


Does the bank statement show the employer name ?
You are from which country
If not Armenia, then please take a minute to correct the same in your profile 

Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
Please help. I am in a tricky situation. I am an international student in Melbourne. My wife will be coming to Australia on Friday (Nov 9) under a visit visa for 3 months without a "no further stay" condition. I am expecting an invite 189 in the November 11 round and hence planning to apply with her as the secondary applicant while she is in Australia. 
I have heard that those coming onshore on visit visa needs to show return ticket. I have not booked a return ticket for her knowing that I will be applying with her if all goes well. My concern is, will she be denied permission to board the aircraft because she doesn't have a return ticket? Do i need to book a return ticket for her? (It will be useless because of me planning to apply for 189)?
Really looking for some help here. Thank you,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> Please help. I am in a tricky situation. I am an international student in Melbourne. My wife will be coming to Australia on Friday (Nov 9) under a visit visa for 3 months without a "no further stay" condition. I am expecting an invite 189 in the November 11 round and hence planning to apply with her as the secondary applicant while she is in Australia.
> I have heard that those coming onshore on visit visa needs to show return ticket. I have not booked a return ticket for her knowing that I will be applying with her if all goes well. My concern is, will she be denied permission to board the aircraft because she doesn't have a return ticket? Do i need to book a return ticket for her? (It will be useless because of me planning to apply for 189)?
> Really looking for some help here. Thank you,


Buy a fully refundable return ticket 

Just cancel it once she has cleared immigration 

No loss to you .just the amount will be blocked in the credit card and reversed

She will not get a Bridging visa as she has a no further stay condition on her visa
Please go through the rules carefully as I am sure you don’t want to fall in a trap
How will she stay after 3 months are over ?

Cheers


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Does the bank statement show the employer name ?
> You are from which country
> If not Armenia, then please take a minute to correct the same in your profile
> 
> Cheers


Yes the bank shows company name , but not in all entries , some jst say transfer.. while some have company name.. and i am from india.
Sorry i did not realize it show armenia in profile, and cant even check it in settings..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharv said:


> Yes the bank shows company name , but not in all entries , some jst say transfer.. while some have company name.. and i am from india.
> Sorry i did not realize it show armenia in profile, and cant even check it in settings..


You have very little 3rd party evidence

Have you filed an income tax return at least for all the 3 years and have an assessment order ?
Can you get some reputed client letter confirming you were working in the company 

How big is the company you are working for
Employees
Turnover 
Web presence 
Also I fail to understand why PF has not been deducted from day 1 for you


Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Buy a fully refundable return ticket
> 
> Just cancel it once she has cleared immigration
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and advice. I will do it that way. One mistake from my end. She does NOT have a "no further stay condition". So will she get a bridging visa right?
Thanks


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have very little 3rd party evidence
> 
> Have you filed an income tax return at least for all the 3 years and have an assessment order ?
> Can you get some reputed client letter confirming you were working in the company
> ...


Yes i have filled the itr, but it does not show the employer name neither the total amount recieved by company as it was filled showing only amount left after HRA , medical and conveyence deductions which falls in no tax slab..
Getting a client refferce would be diffi ult as it was in 2015 and company from west bengal..

In bank statements where comoany name is not stated it says .. BY SAL


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Thanks for the reply and advice. I will do it that way. One mistake from my end. She does NOT have a "no further stay condition". So will she get a bridging visa right?
> Thanks


Please be very careful when posting

Do not waste time for the members

She will get a Bridging visa which will allow her to stay but most probably she will not get working rights

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharv said:


> Yes i have filled the itr, but it does not show the employer name neither the total amount recieved by company as it was filled showing only amount left after HRA , medical and conveyence deductions which falls in no tax slab..
> Getting a client refferce would be diffi ult as it was in 2015 and company from west bengal..


I do not know what type of ITR you have filed 

Please read my previous post carefully and answer all questions 

Cheers


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I do not know what type of ITR you have filed
> 
> Please read my previous post carefully and answer all questions
> 
> Cheers


I have the basic aknoledgement of return as i filled it through a CA , which shows the income by salary and other sources. As per i see on internet assessment order is done for cases under scrutiny, but in my case no further document was asked.
As for refrence letter the client was indian railway and delhi PWD i can try to get some refrence from the juniour engineers of those departments.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharv said:


> I have the basic aknoledgement of return as i filled it through a CA , which shows the income by salary and other sources. As per i see on internet assessment order is done for cases under scrutiny, but in my case no further document was asked.
> As for refrence letter the client was indian railway and delhi PWD i can try to get some refrence from the juniour engineers of those departments.


I give up
You don’t have time to read my previous posts and yet expect me to answer

I am sure other members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have very little 3rd party evidence
> 
> Have you filed an income tax return at least for all the 3 years and have an assessment order ?
> Can you get some reputed client letter confirming you were working in the company
> ...


I am really sorry mate just realized you were reffering to this post.. i will try by best not to confuse thing again.

I worked in a limited construction xompany which has website on internet stating annual turnover of 1250 million INR and projects running all over the country. One can easily type the company name on google and see all the completed projects which includes the project i was working in too and ongoing projects also. It is a known name in construction companies in north india.

I am not sure about the PF policy because when i was new i do asked the other employees, and was told that pf is only deducted for head office emplyees not the site employees.

The total number of permanent employees as stated on website is more thqn 500


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharv said:


> I am really sorry mate just realized you were reffering to this post.. i will try by best not to confuse thing again.
> 
> I worked in a limited construction xompany which has website on internet stating annual turnover of 1250 million INR and projects running all over the country. One can easily type the company name on google and see all the completed projects which includes the project i was working in too and ongoing projects also. It is a known name in construction companies in north india.
> 
> ...


Better late then never

You have a weak 3rd party evidence
So you should try to augment it with client appreciation letters
You should also be prepared for verification so keep your manager and HR in good humour so that they back up your claims

Cheers


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Better late then never
> 
> You have a weak 3rd party evidence
> So you should try to augment it with client appreciation letters
> ...


Thanks a lot for your patience and advice newbienz. I will surely try to get appreciation letters from cleint which were in both case government agencies mentioning my role and date of emplyment.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi NZ, 

I was uploading my bank statement but could not figure out that under which category it is to be uploaded. There is a category called bank statement - business but i think it wont come under that category since its my personal savings account. Please help . Attaching the image of the options as well.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi NZ,
> 
> I was uploading my bank statement but could not figure out that under which category it is to be uploaded. There is a category called bank statement - business but i think it wont come under that category since its my personal savings account. Please help . Attaching the image of the options as well.
> 
> ...


Bank statement business appears to be the logical choice
It’s a question of choosing the least evil

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi Newbienz,
I have been assessed positively for 8.5 years. No problem with 7.5 years per se about the reference letter, payslips or tax records. However the last year is quite difficult. 
I am currently working with a company for last 1 year at a income of 1.0 Lac per month. It's start up & my ex boss. He used to pay us sporadically via cash. Never bothered much about it as ultimately the total amount would be settled. 
For skill assessment he provided the letter and with great begging a salary slip. 
However since the transactions were in cash neither he deducted TDS neither I accounted it in my IT returns.
Can you advice me how to proceed on your best judgement.
Regards
Ravi


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, I am filling form 1221 currently for my 189 visa application.

1. For question 34 - "Only complete the relevant sections for you. If you: " ... I should be selecting the option "have applied for a migration visa - Go to part L" and complete part L only, correct?

2. In part L, question 40 is " Do you intend to work in Australia? If you have organised your employment give details here" ... I should be selecting "Yes" here but since I do not have a job in Australia yet, I can leave the employment details blank .. correct?

3. For all questions in form 1221, which are not applicable to me, should I leave them blank or is it better to add "N/A" in the responses? For example, question 18 is "If you are outside Australia, give details of any intended travel".. should I just leave it blank, since I do not have any travel plans to Australia yet?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I have been assessed positively for 8.5 years. No problem with 7.5 years per se about the reference letter, payslips or tax records. However the last year is quite difficult.
> I am currently working with a company for last 1 year at a income of 1.0 Lac per month. It's start up & my ex boss. He used to pay us sporadically via cash. Never bothered much about it as ultimately the total amount would be settled.
> For skill assessment he provided the letter and with great begging a salary slip.
> ...


You have no records for the last year
So just enter that employment in the EOI but mark it as NON relevant 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, I am filling form 1221 currently for my 189 visa application.
> 
> 1. For question 34 - "Only complete the relevant sections for you. If you: " ... I should be selecting the option "have applied for a migration visa - Go to part L" and complete part L only, correct?
> 
> ...


1. Correct 
2. Correct
3. Do not leave any column blank.
Mark it as N/A

Cheers


----------



## tofurad (Oct 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Once you have noticed these anomalies, just file a form 1023 for both the correction
> 
> Nothing huge to be worried about
> Just file the form and forget
> ...


Will do, thanks NB!

Also, i lived in the U.S. as a minor for 4 years and I returned to my home country as I turned 18 to finish my tertiary studies. Any idea if I will be required to provide police clearance? Just wondering in case you might have heard a case like mine.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tofurad said:


> Will do, thanks NB!
> 
> Also, i lived in the U.S. as a minor for 4 years and I returned to my home country as I turned 18 to finish my tertiary studies. Any idea if I will be required to provide police clearance? Just wondering in case you might have heard a case like mine.


If you have left USA before 10 years, and that also before turning as a adult , the chances of a USA PCC is negligible 

Bu of course the CO has tremendous powers to ask for any pcc

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, In the form 1221 for 189 visa application, what should is a typical response for question 43 - "Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia"

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, In the form 1221 for 189 visa application, what should is a typical response for question 43 - "Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia"
> 
> Thanks.


N/A
It is to be filled by those who are coming for studies

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Just thought I'd update you all. I arrived in Australia on Oct. 31st to Melbourne (originally on a subclass 400 visa, 2 days later got my grant). Nov. 3rd I flew to my company's office in Perth. It is looking like they want me to relocate there.
So far the weather has been nice. Perth is very clean, a city of about 2million people. People are very friendly. Food is very good, but it tends to be expensive around the city centre. Most Australian cities are like this. You are better off going to the suburbs. Chinese/asian/indian food at restaurants tends to cost less (but much more tastey).
Shops and restaurants close very early. Shops (including most supermarkets) close at 5pm. Restaurants will mostly be open until 8 or 9pm. The only restaurants open later are a few pubs.

With the shops closing early at 5pm, it means at lunch time the shops have huge lines as people are trying to get their shopping done on their lunchbreak from work.
If you need to do any banking/going to a mobile phone store, i'd recommend just telling your boss you need to go first thing in the morning and you will work later into the night.

Getting a transit card (transperth) was simple, just going to the information booth at the main station.

I got a pay as you go local sim card until I settle into a more permanent house. Afterwards I will switch to a contract plan that is cheaper. Getting prepaid sim card was simple, just bring your passport to the shop.

Yesterday I registered for medicare, it was quite an easy setup, just brought my passport, my visa was electronically linked.

I plan to explore the botanical gardens and beaches this weekend.

Once my work contract shifts from Dubai to the Perth office, I will need to look at choosing a superannuation (retirement) fund. Companies are requirement by law to take 9.5% of your salary and deposit it into a retirement investment account of your choice. Companies usually partner with a provider to make it easier, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's best for you. There are a variety of website to help you compare superannuation funds: https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/super...oosing-a-super-fund/super-comparison-websites
If anyone needs help in Australia about this, I can help you choose, as I have done a lot of research and enjoy discussing investing. (I'm not a financial adviser, nor am I promoting any product, I will give my best personal advice to help, but the final decision is yours  ).

I will also have to look at getting additional private health insurance. There's public healthcare, but it is limited to emergency services, so will be looking at supplementary insurance for dental and other procedures. There are many websites that will help you compare, such as ( https://www.privatehealth.gov.au/dynamic/search). You should know that if you are over 31, and your salary is more than $90,000 the government will charge you 1.5% extra income tax if you DON'T take out private health insurance. 

I already have a bank account from my previous stay in Australia, but again, it's good to search around for the best bank for your needs. Again, lots of comparison websites (https://www.canstar.com.au/transaction-accounts/).

Does anyone know of any Perth whatsapp groups? Could you please PM me! I don't know anyone here!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> Just thought I'd update you all. I arrived in Australia on Oct. 31st to Melbourne (originally on a subclass 400 visa, 2 days later got my grant). Nov. 3rd I flew to my company's office in Perth. It is looking like they want me to relocate there.
> So far the weather has been nice. Perth is very clean, a city of about 2million people. People are very friendly. Food is very good, but it tends to be expensive around the city centre. Most Australian cities are like this. You are better off going to the suburbs. Chinese/asian/indian food at restaurants tends to cost less (but much more tastey).
> Shops and restaurants close very early. Shops (including most supermarkets) close at 5pm. Restaurants will mostly be open until 8 or 9pm. The only restaurants open later are a few pubs.
> 
> ...



That’s a wonderful sharing for a startup who wish to relocate. God bless you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

I also forgot to mention one this also, which depends on Each State. Each state has their own rental laws, which can make it difficult as a first arrival to sign a contract to rent an apartment on your own. Many times they will want references and a credit check. If this information is from overseas, it's meaningless.

Hotels are generally expensive for long term stays, and I'd recommend looking at renting an apartment from airbnb or similar website short-term for maybe a month. 

If you have a family, and you can make it work, especially if both spouses are working, is for 1 spouse to live and work in Australia single for 6months or a year, they can then rent a room as a subletter from a main renter. After a year of having a bank account and a local apartment reference, you could then get a studio/1-bedroom/2bedroom for your family and have your family come over permanently.
It also means that while one spouse is trying to look for work in Australia, your family can still have at least another spouse still working in in your home country to earn/save money for your family, instead of the stress of 2 unemployment parents and using up all your savings. It could put an emotional tole on your marriage if both of you are stressed about finances, as well as the stress of learning about living in a country.
That's just my suggestion based on my personal moves overseas (even though I was single), but also based on the complaints of other expats on how difficult they found their first move to Australia.



RockyRaj said:


> That’s a wonderful sharing for a startup who wish to relocate. God bless you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi All/NewBeinz,

I applied for visa on 30th Oct though got the invite on 11th Oct, didn't know we can apply and then upload the docs before it reaches the CO. Please confirm my understanding below:

1. After paying and applying for visa status is LODGED in the Skill Select. 
2. In Immi Account i have status of Health Assessment as submitted and Skilled Migration as Received.
3. In Skilled Migration it is showing Actions Required as "Arrange Health Examinations" with a link and on clicking that it is taking me to Health Assessment Section only. Not sure if i need to submit something to them? Or am i missing something?
4. In Health Assessment for me and my wife it says "Health clearance provided – no action required"

Please let me know if i need to do anything on these?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Hi All/NewBeinz,
> 
> I applied for visa on 30th Oct though got the invite on 11th Oct, didn't know we can apply and then upload the docs before it reaches the CO. Please confirm my understanding below:
> 
> ...


You have generated the hap I’d and completed medicals for all applicants?
You gave the hap I’d numbers during the online application?

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
For my 1.5 years old kid, what are the documents/forms I require for 189 visa apart from the following?
1)passport
2)birth certificate
3)medicals done
Any other documents or forms are required?
Note :kid is already with me in Australia. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> For my 1.5 years old kid, what are the documents/forms I require for 189 visa apart from the following?
> 1)passport
> 2)birth certificate
> ...


Vaccination chart maybe ??

Not too familiar with kids requirements 

Cheers


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have generated the hap I’d and completed medicals for all applicants?
> You gave the hap I’d numbers during the online application?
> 
> Cheers


Yes NewBienz, i had entered the HAP ID in the online Application already but still after submission it indicates as:

Actions required
Arrange health examinations 

But before we enter into the Application Summary below are the details published in the website after login, so should i ignore based on this?

Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:

Health Assessment
Character assessment
Biometrics
Additional payment requirement
This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Yes NewBienz, i had entered the HAP ID in the online Application already but still after submission it indicates as:
> 
> Actions required
> Arrange health examinations
> ...


It’s a bug

Nothing required to be done 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A very Happy Diwali to all members of the forum

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have no records for the last year
> So just enter that employment in the EOI but mark it as NON relevant
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,
Thanks for the quick response. But i have a doubt. That employment has been assessed positive by my assessing body. And included in the overall 8.5 years of assessment.
Is that okay if an assessing body gives you 8.5 years in the assessment and you claim 7.5 years in your EOI?
Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Thanks for the quick response. But i have a doubt. That employment has been assessed positive by my assessing body. And included in the overall 8.5 years of assessment.
> Is that okay if an assessing body gives you 8.5 years in the assessment and you claim 7.5 years in your EOI?
> Regards,
> Ravi


While assessing you they must have deducted some portion of the experience towards AQF

I hope you are not claiming points for that period 

It’s not an issue if you don’t claim points for experience which you cannot substantiate 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Vaccination chart maybe ??
> 
> Not too familiar with kids requirements
> 
> Cheers


OK, good idea to include vaccination chart.Please let me know if there is any link which can help. In the meanwhile I'll also search in the internet. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> While assessing you they must have deducted some portion of the experience towards AQF
> 
> I hope you are not claiming points for that period
> 
> ...


I have total 9.5 years of experience in last 10 years. They deducted 1 year for AQF and made it 8.5 years. That 8.5 years also includes the last 1 year for which there is no third party documentation like Tax records, Bank Statements that i am reffering here.

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> I have total 9.5 years of experience in last 10 years. They deducted 1 year for AQF and made it 8.5 years. That 8.5 years also includes the last 1 year for which there is no third party documentation like Tax records, Bank Statements that i am reffering here.
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi


In that case unfortunately you cannot get points for 8 years without taking a grave risk which at least I would not take in your circumstances 

How important are 5 points for you

Give your points table and assessing agency details

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In that case unfortunately you cannot get points for 8 years without taking a grave risk which at least I would not take in your circumstances
> 
> How important are 5 points for you
> 
> ...


Well, i don't need those 5 points. But my question is Can i apply for an EOI indicating an employment as Non Relevant when i have been assessed positive by the assessment agency? My assessment agency is VETASSESS

My Points breakup
Age 25
English 20
Education 15
Experience 15 
Total 75 Points

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Well, i don't need those 5 points. But my question is Can i apply for an EOI indicating an employment as Non Relevant when i have been assessed positive by the assessment agency? My assessment agency is VETASSESS
> 
> My Points breakup
> Age 25
> ...


YES you can

You have to split the experience in several parts in the EOI to reflect this correctly 

You should consult a MARA agent and clear your doubts

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks Newbienz


----------



## Expat_paris (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello NB,

I am not sure if this is right thread to ask but maybe you will be able to throw some light on my situation.

I received offer of permanent employment with one of the biggest australian company. I accepted it  . I submitted all my docs in the background check. They told me they will lodge the visa application for me. I wanted to ask, is it possible they can lodge it on my behalf as everyone here seems to be lodging it on their own and generally how long should i wait before checking with them? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Expat_paris said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I am not sure if this is right thread to ask but maybe you will be able to throw some light on my situation.
> 
> ...


From the looks of it , they are sponsoring you under 186
If so, they can lodge in your behalf

Anyways, before submitting the application, the Mara agent will give you the complete filled forms for you to recheck
You can also ask the HR department of the company the details of the visa they are sponsoring you under

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Hi 
Leaving oz for holidays in dec to auckland for a week then also do we need to update something somewhere to someone/co?
Shall be done via mail ??


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi NB,
I am extremely happy to let you know that we(family of 3) have been granted our 189 visa today. I sincerely thank you for all your unconditional help and support right from ACS journey till Grant. You have helped me out immensely in each and every step of my PR journey, I could probably write a book explaining your kindly help and support. You really play a major role in my PR success story. I just can't thank you enough 

Now heading towards a new journey. My IED is 22nd Aug 2019, so planning to be in Australia early next year. I work for one of the Indian service based companies which have quite a few Australian projects, so hoping to relocate via one of those projects. I would love to meet you once I am there, I will keep you posted on my travel plans.

Thanks once again for all your help and kind support. Though we haven't met, I adore and admire you a lot for all the extended support you have been rendering in this forum. Just hats off to you


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi NB,
> I am extremely happy to let you know that we(family of 3) have been granted our 189 visa today. I sincerely thank you for all your unconditional help and support right from ACS journey till Grant. You have helped me out immensely in each and every step of my PR journey, I could probably write a book explaining your kindly help and support. You really play a major role in my PR success story. I just can't thank you enough
> 
> Now heading towards a new journey. My IED is 22nd Aug 2019, so planning to be in Australia early next year. I work for one of the Indian service based companies which have quite a few Australian projects, so hoping to relocate via one of those projects. I would love to meet you once I am there, I will keep you posted on my travel plans.
> ...




First of all congrats on your grant.
That was a very quick grant like NB as well.

I acknowledge your view on NB. He is doing a great job reviewing each and everyone’s unique cases and rendering his advise with no expectation. I need to follow up with my agent to expedite every task but in this thread I can get response to all my queries in the shortest possible time.
God bless him and his family.

Much love and God bless us all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi NB,
> I am extremely happy to let you know that we(family of 3) have been granted our 189 visa today. I sincerely thank you for all your unconditional help and support right from ACS journey till Grant. You have helped me out immensely in each and every step of my PR journey, I could probably write a book explaining your kindly help and support. You really play a major role in my PR success story. I just can't thank you enough
> 
> Now heading towards a new journey. My IED is 22nd Aug 2019, so planning to be in Australia early next year. I work for one of the Indian service based companies which have quite a few Australian projects, so hoping to relocate via one of those projects. I would love to meet you once I am there, I will keep you posted on my travel plans.
> ...


can i PM you for some details?


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> can i PM you for some details?


Ya sure Shekar, happy to help.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

nnk_ec said:


> Ya sure Shekar, happy to help.


i have PMed you...thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Hi
> Leaving oz for holidays in dec to auckland for a week then also do we need to update something somewhere to someone/co?
> Shall be done via mail ??


Anything more then 3 weeks may be informed to co
1-week is too short for any action 

Just enjoy

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi NB,
> I am extremely happy to let you know that we(family of 3) have been granted our 189 visa today. I sincerely thank you for all your unconditional help and support right from ACS journey till Grant. You have helped me out immensely in each and every step of my PR journey, I could probably write a book explaining your kindly help and support. You really play a major role in my PR success story. I just can't thank you enough
> 
> Now heading towards a new journey. My IED is 22nd Aug 2019, so planning to be in Australia early next year. I work for one of the Indian service based companies which have quite a few Australian projects, so hoping to relocate via one of those projects. I would love to meet you once I am there, I will keep you posted on my travel plans.
> ...


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> i have PMed you...thanks


I have replied to your message.


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, Is it recommended to upload resume to 189 visa application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, Is it recommended to upload resume to 189 visa application?


I did

But it was more of a snapshot of my entire life rather then a resume for a job application, if you know what I mean

A birds eye view of your life, so the co can see at a glance how you have progressed through life

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for your response. Would you have a recommended format for resume to be uploaded? I understand that Australia has a specific resume format that is used. I can definitely Google it but I wanted to see if you have a "tried and tested" resume format available that I can use. Thanks again.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz,
I have already got JP signature for some of the documents such as marriage invitation and spot award documents . However I can also take color scan of those documents. Which is better: Color scan or black and white document with JP signature. Please clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Thanks for your response. Would you have a recommended format for resume to be uploaded? I understand that Australia has a specific resume format that is used. I can definitely Google it but I wanted to see if you have a "tried and tested" resume format available that I can use. Thanks again.


Those formats are for job applications 

As is said I gave it just as an eye view of my entire life in a couple of pages
1985 School
2000College
2001 Job A engineer
2002 Job B promote to senior engineer
2004 Job A transferred country b 
And so on

Cheers


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations!



nnk_ec said:


> Hi NB,
> I am extremely happy to let you know that we(family of 3) have been granted our 189 visa today. I sincerely thank you for all your unconditional help and support right from ACS journey till Grant. You have helped me out immensely in each and every step of my PR journey, I could probably write a book explaining your kindly help and support. You really play a major role in my PR success story. I just can't thank you enough
> 
> Now heading towards a new journey. My IED is 22nd Aug 2019, so planning to be in Australia early next year. I work for one of the Indian service based companies which have quite a few Australian projects, so hoping to relocate via one of those projects. I would love to meet you once I am there, I will keep you posted on my travel plans.
> ...


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey just to give you updated information regarding this issue.
I was being sent to Australia for work ahead of me getting my 189 Visa grant.
I called DHA about this saying I'd be in Australia for about 6weeks, and whether I should update my application.

They told me only to inform them about my location if it affected my contact information. Since I would still keep the same e-mail and mobile number, and not changing my home address, they said no need to update my application.




NB said:


> Anything more then 3 weeks may be informed to co
> 1-week is too short for any action
> 
> Just enjoy
> ...


----------



## mongapb05 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi NB, 

This is regarding resume upload in 189.

I have uploaded simple standard resume but now i can observe that people have used vic template for resume upload in 189 class. 

Is it mandatory to upload resume in vic format? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz,
> I have already got JP signature for some of the documents such as marriage invitation and spot award documents . However I can also take color scan of those documents. Which is better: Color scan or black and white document with JP signature. Please clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


I used colour scans without any problems 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mongapb05 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> This is regarding resume upload in 189.
> 
> ...


I also used my own template to upload my resume
You can see it in a few posts back
I faced no problems 

Cheers


----------



## mongapb05 (Sep 16, 2018)

NB said:


> I also used my own template to upload my resume
> You can see it in a few posts back
> I faced no problems
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

NB said:


> I used colour scans without any problems
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

For ACS assessment, Do I need to get the JP sign on my payslips and offer letter even if we upload the color copies? 

I usually receive the system generated pay slips as a PDF file.

Thanks


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi NB.
Can you, please, clarify the following:
I am the main applicant 263111 and I am waiting to get invited by December. My wife took Pte academic in October 2017 which is valid for two years and has a score of competent English. Right now I am waiting to be invited in December 2018 and I am wondering does she need to retake the English exam again as 12 months have passed based on the following note stated on the website of DOHA:
"Information about family members 18 years old or older
If an additional family member 18 years old or older is applying for the visa with you, either:
they must have Functional English, or
you must pay an additional fee called a second instalment.
*Tests proving Functional English must be completed no more than 12 months before applying for the visa or can be completed while your application is processed."*

Thanks in adavance.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For ACS assessment, Do I need to get the JP sign on my payslips and offer letter even if we upload the color copies?
> 
> ...


hi, can I upload the bank statements as they are downloaded from bank site or any stamping from bank required?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

NB said:


> I also used my own template to upload my resume
> You can see it in a few posts back
> I faced no problems
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,
Resume for 189 is mandatory or it is just another additional good to have document? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For ACS assessment, Do I need to get the JP sign on my payslips and offer letter even if we upload the color copies?
> 
> ...


For ACS assessment, sadly everything you upload has to be attested 
You take a printout of the same and get them attested 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FOKSH23 said:


> Hi NB.
> Can you, please, clarify the following:
> I am the main applicant 263111 and I am waiting to get invited by December. My wife took Pte academic in October 2017 which is valid for two years and has a score of competent English. Right now I am waiting to be invited in December 2018 and I am wondering does she need to retake the English exam again as 12 months have passed based on the following note stated on the website of DOHA:
> "Information about family members 18 years old or older
> ...


My personal interpretation is that as she has a competent score, the results will be valid for 2 years
Even if the CO doesn’t agree, there is nothing to be afraid 
She can take the test again, during the processing of the application and submit the same

So if I were in your shoes, I would submit the score and wait for the CO to come back

BTW have you explored all the other avenues of fulfilling the functional English requirements like school or college English medium certificate ?
From the looks of it your spouse has studied in an English medium school and college and that would be sufficient to prove the same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, can I upload the bank statements as they are downloaded from bank site or any stamping from bank required?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Where are you uploading them ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Resume for 189 is mandatory or it is just another additional good to have document?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


I don’t think it’s Mandatory, but I uploaded it as I felt if I were the CO, it would be very helpful to me in getting to know the applicant

I always put myself in the CO shoes when preparing documents and asked myself how I can make the life of the CO easier
So the more the trouble you take in preparing the application , the lesser the trouble the CO has to take and faster is the processing and the grant
That’s my mantra throughout my life of 3 successful PR application and countless visa application over a decade 
It’s not coincidence that my application always get processed in record times 
In NZ the co sent me a separate letter of appreciation that she wished more applicants submit an application like mine 

Cheers


----------



## saileshb (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello all, I'm a newbie to this forum & I'm in the process of gathering the required documentation for ACS assessment. One of the queries I have is this: I'm working with one of the leading IT services companies in India since 2010, but in 2015, I was posted to a new subsidiary company that was created. My manager & I, both of us moved to the new subsidiary company in 2015 and hence, would it be a concern to ACS if I have the SDs for both these companies (Parent + Subsidiary) signed by the same manager as I have been working in her team only for a very long time. Alternatively, should I prepare only 1 SD for both the parent & subsidiary together and get it signed from her?

I'm not sure which approach is better for ACS assessment. Any thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saileshb said:


> Hello all, I'm a newbie to this forum & I'm in the process of gathering the required documentation for ACS assessment. One of the queries I have is this: I'm working with one of the leading IT services companies in India since 2010, but in 2015, I was posted to a new subsidiary company that was created. My manager & I, both of us moved to the new subsidiary company in 2015 and hence, would it be a concern to ACS if I have the SDs for both these companies (Parent + Subsidiary) signed by the same manager as I have been working in her team only for a very long time. Alternatively, should I prepare only 1 SD for both the parent & subsidiary together and get it signed from her?
> 
> I'm not sure which approach is better for ACS assessment. Any thoughts?


If I were in your shoes, I would get 2 separate SDs made to avoid confusion 

It can be signed by the same person as long as she was actually your manager during both the experience 

No chance of getting a reference letter ?

Cheers


----------



## saileshb (Nov 9, 2018)

NB said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would get 2 separate SDs made to avoid confusion
> 
> It can be signed by the same person as long as she was actually your manager during both the experience
> 
> ...


Thank you for the super quick response mate. Yes, she is the same manager.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Fantastic. Thanks a lot newbienz for the such a detailed explanation. 


NB said:


> I don’t think it’s Mandatory, but I uploaded it as I felt if I were the CO, it would be very helpful to me in getting to know the applicant
> 
> I always put myself in the CO shoes when preparing documents and asked myself how I can make the life of the CO easier
> So the more the trouble you take in preparing the application , the lesser the trouble the CO has to take and faster is the processing and the grant
> ...


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

FOKSH23 said:


> Hi NB.
> Can you, please, clarify the following:
> I am the main applicant 263111 and I am waiting to get invited by December. My wife took Pte academic in October 2017 which is valid for two years and has a score of competent English. Right now I am waiting to be invited in December 2018 and I am wondering does she need to retake the English exam again as 12 months have passed based on the following note stated on the website of DOHA:
> "Information about family members 18 years old or older
> ...


Do they mean 12 in case of FUNCTIONAL English score only or for any level? because in my wife's case she had COMPETENT English which is in the description of what is competent is that it should be taken within 36 months, while Functional should be within 12 months.

Help is appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FOKSH23 said:


> Do they mean 12 in case of FUNCTIONAL English score only or for any level? because in my wife's case she had COMPETENT English which is in the description of what is competent is that it should be taken within 36 months, while Functional should be within 12 months.
> 
> Help is appreciated.


Its a grey area as far as I can see
I have already written what I know in my previous post
I have nothing more to add

You may like to consult a Mara agent to be sure

Cheers


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

NB said:


> Its a grey area as far as I can see
> I have already written what I know in my previous post
> I have nothing more to add
> 
> ...


Thank you, I posted before seeing your reply to my question.
I will try to ask an agent.
You mentioned to wait and then retake in case CO asked for, shouldn't I pay the cost of the visa for all of the family before I get asked by the officer? How would they calculate it in case?

Thanks, man.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FOKSH23 said:


> Thank you, I posted before seeing your reply to my question.
> I will try to ask an agent.
> You mentioned to wait and then retake in case CO asked for, shouldn't I pay the cost of the visa for all of the family before I get asked by the officer? How would they calculate it in case?
> 
> Thanks, man.


Initially you just have to pay the visa fees only for all the applicants 

If you cannot provide the functional English evidence for some family members, then the CO will send you a separate link to make the VAC2 payment

Cheers


----------



## vikki.gaddam (Nov 9, 2018)

*Got my GRANT on 31st October 2018*

Hi guys....Greetings!!! I have been a silent reader of this forum & it has helped me a lot in the process of getting my grant(direct) on 31st October. 

Thank you very much for all your valuable inputs.

Points: 75
Code: 261313
Invitation lodge date: 15 May 2018
Invitation: 11 August 2018
Lodged: 13th August 2018
Grant: 31st October 2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vikki.gaddam said:


> Hi guys....Greetings!!! I have been a silent reader of this forum & it has helped me a lot in the process of getting my grant(direct) on 31st October.
> 
> Thank you very much for all your valuable inputs.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## vikki.gaddam (Nov 9, 2018)

NB said:


> vikki.gaddam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys....Greetings!!! I have been a silent reader of this forum & it has helped me a lot in the process of getting my grant(direct) on 31st October.
> ...


Thank you very much 🙂


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you IC.


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, is it required to upload resume of partner also if she is included in the 189 visa application or only for primary applicant?


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi newbienz,
In my wife's college (B.sc) mark sheet or degree certificate, there is nothing mentioned that the medium of instruction is English. However she got the degree by studying in English only. Please let me know how can I claim that my spouse has functional English. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, is it required to upload resume of partner also if she is included in the 189 visa application or only for primary applicant?


If you have not claimed partner points, then no need for spouse resume

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi newbienz,
> In my wife's college (B.sc) mark sheet or degree certificate, there is nothing mentioned that the medium of instruction is English. However she got the degree by studying in English only. Please let me know how can I claim that my spouse has functional English.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


You have to get a letter from the college certifying that the medium of instruction was English
Just a simple letter giving the names etc of the applicant, the course she studied , the years she studied and that she passed and that the medium was English 
Routine letter

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

NB said:


> You have to get a letter from the college certifying that the medium of instruction was English
> Just a simple letter giving the names etc of the applicant, the course she studied , the years she studied and that she passed and that the medium was English
> Routine letter
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much Newbienz. Big relief. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

Need your opinion on my following case:

1. My ACS has given me positive letter with employment equate to work experience after Feb 2014. ACS assessment was done in May 2018. At that time my employer gave me letter with end date as "to date"

2. I was with the same employer till Sep 2018. At end of employment my employer again gave me exact same letter that I had submitted to ACS only with end date changed to Sep 2018. But I have not done ACS assessment again.

Now,
In EOI, I have marked relevant employment as Feb 2014 to Sep 2018.
New employment from Oct 2018 is marked as non relevant.

Will this be a problem if I get invite?

Thanks and Regards,
RJ


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rjadhav163 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your opinion on my following case:
> 
> ...


You have to enter even the employment disallowed by ACS in the EOI but mark that as non relevant 

You can claim from March 2014 and not Feb 2014 if ACS has allowed you after feb 2014 
As you have mentioned above.
You can claim points till sep 2018 without getting reassessed 

You can stop claiming points from Oct 2018 and mark that portion again as non relevant 
It will not be a problem 

Read my opening post in the thread carefully to understand how to do t correctly in the EOI 

Cheers


----------



## mongapb05 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi NB, 

Is salary info mandatory on rnr? 

I have lodged my visa, and wondering that salary info was missing from rnr

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mongapb05 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Is salary info mandatory on rnr?
> 
> ...


DHA wants that the salary should be mentioned in the reference letter

Try to get another one which has it and upload the same

Cheers


----------



## mongapb05 (Sep 16, 2018)

NB said:


> DHA wants that the salary should be mentioned in the reference letter
> 
> Try to get another one which has it and upload the same
> 
> Cheers


1.Thanks, reference mean, ur r referring RNR document? 

2.Shall i include monthly salary or annual package? 

3.I am claiming points for 3 employer, so i have to upload it again with salary update? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mongapb05 said:


> 1.Thanks, reference mean, ur r referring RNR document?
> 
> 2.Shall i include monthly salary or annual package?
> 
> ...


The technical word for the letter is reference letter
You can check the model reference letter in the ACS website 

Try to get it for all 3 employers and upload them
Don’t get the salary portion separately.it all has to be in the same letter

Cheers


----------



## mongapb05 (Sep 16, 2018)

NB said:


> The technical word for the letter is reference letter
> 
> Try to get it for all 3 employers and upload them
> Don’t get the salary portion separately.it all has to be in the same letter
> ...


Thanks, 

I was checking my rnr, only salary part was missing, 

Please confirm about below query? 

They have mentioned like xx was working in our company as full time regular employee, 

Working hours like 45 hours per week is not mentioned? 

Is it also required? 

Shall i include monthly salary in rnr or whole annual package?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mongapb05 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I was checking my rnr, only salary part was missing,
> 
> ...


You are posting the same questions all over the forums

I think I would refrain from answering any of your further questions 
I am sure you will find the answers of other members more useful 

Cheers


----------



## mongapb05 (Sep 16, 2018)

NB said:


> You are posting the same questions all over the forums
> 
> I think I would refrain from answering any of your further questions
> I am sure you will find the answers of other members more useful
> ...


Sorry mate, 

I got nervous and post the same question to other forum

I am extremely sorry for that, 

Thanks for you help 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sun.rahul (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi,
I am in process of filing visa under 189 category.
I received invite on 10/10/2018.
I need to file my visa by 10/12/2018.
I have completed all the forms and required documents and ready to file visa. Can someone help me undressed how long I can deffer health assessment ? Is it have to be within 60 days? Or I can wait for case officer to raise a query regarding the same. Why am I asking is i am currently in uk and health assessment here is costing a lot of money I have a planned travel to India in Middle of Jan 2019. Can I leave the health assessment pending till jan’ 19?


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Check the date after which you have been allowed to claim points for Skilled employment carefully
> Most members start claiming the points from the month written in the assessment rather then the next month as it should be


Hi NB,

I'm afraid I did that in EOI. Will that create a problem when I lodge. Can I update it while lodging Visa or is it better to edit EOI now ?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

sun.rahul said:


> Hi,
> I am in process of filing visa under 189 category.
> I received invite on 10/10/2018.
> I need to file my visa by 10/12/2018.
> I have completed all the forms and required documents and ready to file visa. Can someone help me undressed how long I can deffer health assessment ? Is it have to be within 60 days? Or I can wait for case officer to raise a query regarding the same. Why am I asking is i am currently in uk and health assessment here is costing a lot of money I have a planned travel to India in Middle of Jan 2019. Can I leave the health assessment pending till jan’ 19?




Don’t drag lodging till the end. Lodge at least 10days prior to the last date Incase if there are any planned maintenance in their system. It would take at the current situation at least 60 days to touch the file once lodged. So by then your medical will be also uploaded if you do by mid Jan. Even if CO picks your file earlier he will ask for health check to be done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun.rahul (Sep 10, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> sun.rahul said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


So its okay to file visa and do health assessment in January?


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

I wonder if 65 pointers stand any chance of being getting invitation soon. People suggest me to opt for PTE again, but I still feel to wait and have patience, as I still have time with my PTE score validity. I dont think any need of panic. What do u think?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun.rahul said:


> Hi,
> I am in process of filing visa under 189 category.
> I received invite on 10/10/2018.
> I need to file my visa by 10/12/2018.
> I have completed all the forms and required documents and ready to file visa. Can someone help me undressed how long I can deffer health assessment ? Is it have to be within 60 days? Or I can wait for case officer to raise a query regarding the same. Why am I asking is i am currently in uk and health assessment here is costing a lot of money I have a planned travel to India in Middle of Jan 2019. Can I leave the health assessment pending till jan’ 19?


Yes you can
But how important is some extra money over a faster grant, only you can decide
Read RockyRaj comments also carefully 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I'm afraid I did that in EOI. Will that create a problem when I lodge. Can I update it while lodging Visa or is it better to edit EOI now ?


Edit the EOI ASAP
Once you are invited, the EOI gets locked
Are you sure that you want to go through the process directly?

From your comments, it looks like you have no idea about the process and you can land into serious trouble if you make mistakes

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I wonder if 65 pointers stand any chance of being getting invitation soon. People suggest me to opt for PTE again, but I still feel to wait and have patience, as I still have time with my PTE score validity. I dont think any need of panic. What do u think?


I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

Hiya NB,

I completed a med check-up for 485 only 10 days ago. I received a 189 invitation Nov round and wondering if it's possible to take the HIV test only for 189 or it's compulsory to do a thorough med check-up again?

Cheers, S


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Edit the EOI ASAP
> Once you are invited, the EOI gets locked
> Are you sure that you want to go through the process directly?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I updated EOI. DOE in the home page did not change, as expected.

But when I click view points break down, the generated PDF file doesn't show the points and Date of Effect. 

Have you heard anyone else facing the same issue ?


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

If anyone is nervous about the decision to move to Australia check out these videos for some motivation:
https://www.facebook.com/JayShettyIW/videos/501266317036712/
https://www.facebook.com/JayShettyIW/videos/330936021067436/


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, question 3 in form 1221 is "Name in your own language or script". Is it required to fill in my name in the Indian regional language here?


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok. DOE in the PDF is different. It shows the date which is exactly at one year in the my current employment for which I claim zero points because it is overseas. They seems to have a different logic to calculate this date for PDF generation.

DOE in the main page has not changed and a search in the forum shows that many members faced the same issue. And they think that it does not impact the queue position.
Can I ignore the date in the PDF and believe that the DOE in the main page is the relevant one ? Can someone please confirm ?


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB and experts,

Does one's EOI score gets updated after he receives the ITA or the EOI freezes after getting the invite?

In my case, I will turn 33 in June 2019. Wanted to confirm if it will be a problem if I get an ITA but the grant takes time later than June 2019 to arrive.

Regards,
A


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> Does one's EOI score gets updated after he receives the ITA or the EOI freezes after getting the invite?
> 
> ...




Once you receive the invitation to apply, your info on the EOI gets frozen and your documentation should prove the points you’ve claimed on the date the invitation was issued. Therefore, once the ita has been issued, your age does not matter 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
First of all, thanks a lot for all your guidance so far. I got the invitation for 189.I noticed that first I need to submit the application with fee and then we need to attach the documents. My question is: can I submit the application now and attach documents whatever available now and can I upload the rest of the documents immediately it is available?
How long I am allowed to upload the documents later and when document upload will freeze? Please clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
I already had immi account using which I have already completed my Medicals. So by clicking the apply visa button I entered into my immi account. However, I noticed that the 189 visa application could not be imported into immi account using transaction reference number. Do I need to always use the "apply visa button" in skill select to get into my 189 application? Pleaee clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. It’s normal.. nothing to worry
> Just fill the details again which are missing
> 
> 2. You can use the same Hapid as long as it is valid
> ...


I received Invite yesterday and crawling through the online lodgement. Till now whatever query I am facing, I am not only finding questions in the post but also relevant and precise answers. Appreciate your tremendous contribution NB. ray2:


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
My Australia Payslips have old address not my current address. Is it OK to use the Payslips with old address? For my current address proof, I have rental agreement, PCC and utility bills. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello NB,

happy to update you that I got my 489 visa on 8th Nov.

Many Thanks to you and other experts on this forum.

All the Best!


----------



## saileshb (Nov 9, 2018)

*VETASSESS Mandatory?*

Since I'm a non IT engineer, I guess ACS would not assess my degree. So, in this case do I have to go for VETASSESS assessment while the ACS review is in progress or can I file EOI without vetting my degree and then carry out VETASSESS if DIAC suggests to do so? I have read online that in some cases, DIAC would not request for VETASSESS as they'd anyways do their independent assessment and bachelor degrees from very renowned universities are likely to be verified by DIAC directly. 

Can anyone advise if it is OK to file EOI without having my UG degree verified?


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

Any advise on how to remit visa fee if one does not have international currency support for debit/credit card. Also what will be best way to pay with minimum surcharge/commission involved ?


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

divyashil said:


> Any advise on how to remit visa fee if one does not have international currency support for debit/credit card. Also what will be best way to pay with minimum surcharge/commission involved ?




If you have anybody in Aus who could pay on your behalf, that would be cheapest. Else Go for the forex/ prepaid travel card . 

In India, hdfc and icici issue it quickly without much fuss( with netbanking and if you have account with them)


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Congratulations . When did you got the invite?


Abhi_ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> happy to update you that I got my 489 visa on 8th Nov.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rose99 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi,
We got invitation for 189 visa in this November round with 75 pts. My husband is claiming 15 points for 8 years experience as electrical engineer(233311). EA outcome is only for the degree and not for employment.However he had a 3 month leave period due to medical reasons. This is evident from the travel records since he is working overseas.Will this be deducted from his experience of 8 years. Will our visa be rejected due to over claiming of points? Should we file another eoi without accepting this one?


----------



## krishna090892 (Sep 7, 2017)

*What is the right time to pay the fee and upload the documents for visa*

NB,

I'd like to know what is the right time to pay the visa fee and upload the documents.

My current status

DOI - 11 Nov 2018
PCC - Applied Nov 12 (Expecting the PCC by Nov 15)
eMedical Date of Test - Nov 19
Forex for payment would be ready by Nov 13.

Please suggest.


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello NB and dear fellas,
Does anyone know how to check PR details on my vevo app? , I mean which document type we have to select and what document number do we have to provide? Anybody could tell me step by step would be very helpful and much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

And what is Immicard, do we have to apply that as well? thanks


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
I have received ITA on 11th Nov. My wife has arrived in Australia last week on a tourist visa. We have rented a house (in both our names), the lease period of which starts from 5th November 2018 only. I will be applying next week for 189. 
1. Do I need to submit the copy of this rental agreement too to show we are living together as it started from last week only? (we have been married for only 7 months- I have marriage certificate from India, function photos, videos etc, plus chat message logs from the past 1 year- but no other proof like joint bank account or anything from India. Will be opening one shortly here this week)
2. She doesn't require a PCC from here right? (Sorry for this silly question but have been nagged by this for sometime).
Thank you


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

My Employment Contracts mention designation, date of joining and my starting salary. But there is no mention of My Roles & Responsibilities. Is it worth submitting them?
I do have the reference letters on Company Letterhead signed by my Manager mentioning the designation, salary, working hours, dates of employment, roles & responsibilities.


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

NB said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Thanks for sharing such an informative post.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Why is there so much delay in posting invitation round results on their website. its increasing anxiety and creating uncertainity....


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

Hi 

I am looking for Tasmania 489 State Nomination. I do have two doubts. How far chances are good to get state nomination as per my current points? My points are mentioned in my signature. Second, Can we apply 489 State Sponsor EOI in Tasmania and 489 Family Sponsor EOI in Victoria at same time or Do I have to wait the outcome of one EOI first? Please let me know if anybody has idea about this. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sun.rahul (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thank you for yiur guidence and advice throughout the process. Just wondering if you know anyone who has used Revolut card for visa application fees.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello NB, 
I have received an invitation to apply for 190 and have lodged my visa on 10th Nov. I was granted TR 485 in October 2018. My question is regarding PCC.

I have a PCC from my home country for the time from birth till June 2016 which was issued in June 2016 at the time of my student visa application. I came to Australia in 2016 July and since then I have been living here except for 1 month in which I went back for holidays.

Can I use the same PCC for my 190 application? I know that PCCs are valid for 12 but still wanted to check if anyone has any info on this. Can I try my luck and upload this and see what CO does? I have made a fresh Australian PCC and all other docs have been lodged but I don't have a fresh home country PCC as I am currently in Australia and cannot get a fresh one until Jan 2019.

Awaiting valuable comments.

Thanks


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi All,
I have a quick question on unpaid leave for my PR application. I have total 9 years experience with BTECH ECE, I am guessing 4 years would be deducted out of my total experience. To get 5 years also I have 5 months of unpaid leave scattered around few months in same assessment year. Do I have to declare these 5 months while applying for ACS and DHS. The experience letter from my employer doesn't call out any unpaid leave specifically. I don't want to lose 10 points and get 5 points due to 5 months unpaid leave and also dont want to get into trouble not declaring it. Can you guys please suggest.. Thanks


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi NB,

My acs letter mentions the experience after june 2013 but my agent mentioned from 1st june 2013 and my experience points increased on 10th june 2018. So if I change it now in nov to 1st july will the doe change? Of course, I have to change it to reflect the correct info.I didn’t got invited because my eoi was freezed due to 489 SA invite for 263111 with 70 points.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

The golden mail arrived in the morning. We got the 189 Visa grant.
Thank you very much, NB for providing answers to so many queries, even plain stupid ones.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> The golden mail arrived in the morning. We got the 189 Visa grant.
> Thank you very much, NB for providing answers to so many queries, even plain stupid ones.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello, 

I have a clarification regarding my recent ACS and looking for an opinion. 

Education: B.Tech. in Information Technology completed in Apr 2005 
Experience1: 04/May/2005 – 12/June/2010 (India) 
Experience2: 18/June/2010 – 31/Mar/2017 ( India)
Experience3: 01/Apr/2017 - current ( Australia) 

In ACS assessment received positive my education was assessed as AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing and all experiences as suitable for 261313. But skill met date was mentioned as May 2009 removing 4 years. But as per my expectation, it should be 2 years. Am I correct in my calculation? 

Please let me know your thoughts. 

Thanks,


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

vsrini said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a clarification regarding my recent ACS and looking for an opinion.
> 
> ...


After reviewing further it seems to be correct to deduct 4 years from first employment date itself. As per Skill Summary Criteria

2 years relevant ICT work experience
completed in the last 10 years
OR
4 years relevant ICT work experience
completed anytime in past work history


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello NB,

I have clarification regarding uploading experience letters.
ACS deduced 6 years from my experience so I did not claim any points for it.
So while filling EOI , I did not mention anything about my experience or companies I worked for.

Now my concern is, while filling visa application , I plan to give all details about my experience and mark as non-relevant.

So , do I need to upload supporting documents like experience letter, Tax reports for these ...

Please let me know your thoughts on this.

Thanks


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I already had immi account using which I have already completed my Medicals. So by clicking the apply visa button I entered into my immi account. However, I noticed that the 189 visa application could not be imported into immi account using transaction reference number. Do I need to always use the "apply visa button" in skill select to get into my 189 application? Pleaee clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Hi Newbienz, hope you are doing good. Any update to this question please? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

vsrini said:


> After reviewing further it seems to be correct to deduct 4 years from first employment date itself. As per Skill Summary Criteria
> 
> 2 years relevant ICT work experience
> completed in the last 10 years
> ...


Hi Guys,

Does ACS call or mail our employer for employment verification during skill assessment?

Anyone please?

Thanks,


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does ACS call or mail our employer for employment verification during skill assessment?
> 
> ...


Never heard about employment verification happening during skills assessment, it does happen after for VISA application.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> The golden mail arrived in the morning. We got the 189 Visa grant.
> Thank you very much, NB for providing answers to so many queries, even plain stupid ones.


 Congratulations 🎊 please share your points breakdown


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does ACS call or mail our employer for employment verification during skill assessment?
> 
> ...



In my case, no.


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

vsrini said:


> ptepreparation said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


In my case YES

VETASSESS send an email to confirm the period of employment to my company


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Which occupation did you apply for and what all documents did you submit?



AJKuwait said:


> vsrini said:
> 
> 
> > ptepreparation said:
> ...


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s all work..no play
> 
> It’s making me a dull boy
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,
I got my grant today. 
Thanks for all your help and guidance.

Take care


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I got my grant today.
> Thanks for all your help and guidance.
> 
> Take care


Hi RedTar1979,
What did you provide for birth certificate in the visa application? Wondering why CO specifically requested birth certificate.

Thanks


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

nitinsy said:


> Hi RedTar1979,
> What did you provide for birth certificate in the visa application? Wondering why CO specifically requested birth certificate.
> 
> Thanks


Provided my SSC certificate and school leaving .


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

*Hello there,

Are online degrees recognized ? My girlfriend has a Bachelor degree from the United Kingdom. In order to add her on my application, she is trying to get a functional English certificate instead of taking an IELTS.*


----------



## applepiepro (Nov 14, 2018)

*Proofing Employment with irregular pay*

Hello there,

I am a little confused how to proof my employment as I worked for a company for about 3 years, but the pay was irregular. I stayed on because I was part of management and I could see light at the end of the tunnel.

But shockingly the Board decided to shutdown the company.

Now I have a few payslip, but no tax return. What do you advise?

I'll appreciate any feedback.


Thanks you


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi Can some one explain this... Thanks

Hi All,
I have a quick question on unpaid leave for my PR application. I have total 9 years experience with BTECH ECE, I am guessing 4 years would be deducted out of my total experience. To get 5 years also I have 5 months of unpaid leave scattered around few months in same assessment year. Do I have to declare these 5 months while applying for ACS and DHS. The experience letter from my employer doesn't call out any unpaid leave specifically. I don't want to lose 10 points and get 5 points due to 5 months unpaid leave and also don't want to get into trouble not declaring it. Can you guys please suggest.. Thanks


----------



## Prabha 1 (Sep 27, 2018)

applepiepro said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am a little confused how to proof my employment as I worked for a company for about 3 years, but the pay was irregular. I stayed on because I was part of management and I could see light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> ...


Hi are you planning to claim points for your employment? If so you might include your bank statements which indicate your salaries.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Satyant said:


> Hiya NB,
> 
> I completed a med check-up for 485 only 10 days ago. I received a 189 invitation Nov round and wondering if it's possible to take the HIV test only for 189 or it's compulsory to do a thorough med check-up again?
> 
> Cheers, S


You can submit the old hap I’d in the application 
Then the CO will ask you to get the hiv test done
This will delay the processing so you can decide what to do

Cheers


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi Can some one explain this... Thanks
> 
> Hi All,
> I have a quick question on unpaid leave for my PR application. I have total 9 years experience with BTECH ECE, I am guessing 4 years would be deducted out of my total experience. To get 5 years also I have 5 months of unpaid leave scattered around few months in same assessment year. Do I have to declare these 5 months while applying for ACS and DHS. The experience letter from my employer doesn't call out any unpaid leave specifically. I don't want to lose 10 points and get 5 points due to 5 months unpaid leave and also don't want to get into trouble not declaring it. Can you guys please suggest.. Thanks


If your employer is giving you a certificate covering the full period including unpaid leave then you are fine. It is completely based on the dates mentioned in the employer reference letter. You don't have to specifically mention unpaid leave.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rose99 said:


> Hi,
> We got invitation for 189 visa in this November round with 75 pts. My husband is claiming 15 points for 8 years experience as electrical engineer(233311). EA outcome is only for the degree and not for employment.However he had a 3 month leave period due to medical reasons. This is evident from the travel records since he is working overseas.Will this be deducted from his experience of 8 years. Will our visa be rejected due to over claiming of points? Should we file another eoi without accepting this one?


Is his experience exactly 8 years ?

Does he not have any cushion?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishna090892 said:


> NB,
> 
> I'd like to know what is the right time to pay the visa fee and upload the documents.
> 
> ...


Complete the medicals and apply
Upload the documents simultaneously 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hello NB and dear fellas,
> Does anyone know how to check PR details on my vevo app? , I mean which document type we have to select and what document number do we have to provide? Anybody could tell me step by step would be very helpful and much appreciated. Thanks


Here you go






Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> I have received ITA on 11th Nov. My wife has arrived in Australia last week on a tourist visa. We have rented a house (in both our names), the lease period of which starts from 5th November 2018 only. I will be applying next week for 189.
> 1. Do I need to submit the copy of this rental agreement too to show we are living together as it started from last week only? (we have been married for only 7 months- I have marriage certificate from India, function photos, videos etc, plus chat message logs from the past 1 year- but no other proof like joint bank account or anything from India. Will be opening one shortly here this week)
> 2. She doesn't require a PCC from here right? (Sorry for this silly question but have been nagged by this for sometime).
> Thank you


1. It will help
2. Not required


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahsen.m07 said:


> And what is Immicard, do we have to apply that as well? thanks


Not required 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> My Employment Contracts mention designation, date of joining and my starting salary. But there is no mention of My Roles & Responsibilities. Is it worth submitting them?
> I do have the reference letters on Company Letterhead signed by my Manager mentioning the designation, salary, working hours, dates of employment, roles & responsibilities.


Reference letter is sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> My Employment Contracts mention designation, date of joining and my starting salary. But there is no mention of My Roles & Responsibilities. Is it worth submitting them?
> I do have the reference letters on Company Letterhead signed by my Manager mentioning the designation, salary, working hours, dates of employment, roles & responsibilities.


Reference letter is required 

But submit all documents as per the DHA website 
So employment contracts are also required 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Why is there so much delay in posting invitation round results on their website. its increasing anxiety and creating uncertainity....


Learn how to be calm or else you will get an ulcer before you get a pr

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Victor123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for Tasmania 489 State Nomination. I do have two doubts. How far chances are good to get state nomination as per my current points? My points are mentioned in my signature. Second, Can we apply 489 State Sponsor EOI in Tasmania and 489 Family Sponsor EOI in Victoria at same time or Do I have to wait the outcome of one EOI first? Please let me know if anybody has idea about this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun.rahul said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for yiur guidence and advice throughout the process. Just wondering if you know anyone who has used Revolut card for visa application fees.


Never heard of it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hello NB,
> I have received an invitation to apply for 190 and have lodged my visa on 10th Nov. I was granted TR 485 in October 2018. My question is regarding PCC.
> 
> I have a PCC from my home country for the time from birth till June 2016 which was issued in June 2016 at the time of my student visa application. I came to Australia in 2016 July and since then I have been living here except for 1 month in which I went back for holidays.
> ...


Fresh pcc for home country would be required in all probability 
Upload the existing, but get the new one asap

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All,
> I have a quick question on unpaid leave for my PR application. I have total 9 years experience with BTECH ECE, I am guessing 4 years would be deducted out of my total experience. To get 5 years also I have 5 months of unpaid leave scattered around few months in same assessment year. Do I have to declare these 5 months while applying for ACS and DHS. The experience letter from my employer doesn't call out any unpaid leave specifically. I don't want to lose 10 points and get 5 points due to 5 months unpaid leave and also dont want to get into trouble not declaring it. Can you guys please suggest.. Thanks


THe unpaid leave will be reflected in the salary sheet
So whichever period you were on unpaid leave mark it as irrelevant in the ACS application and the EOI

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My acs letter mentions the experience after june 2013 but my agent mentioned from 1st june 2013 and my experience points increased on 10th june 2018. So if I change it now in nov to 1st july will the doe change? Of course, I have to change it to reflect the correct info.I didn’t got invited because my eoi was freezed due to 489 SA invite for 263111 with 70 points.
> 
> ...


You have to change the EOI date irrespective of the consequences 
So don’t bother with what will happen
In all probability, the date of effect will be same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> The golden mail arrived in the morning. We got the 189 Visa grant.
> Thank you very much, NB for providing answers to so many queries, even plain stupid ones.


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

No questions are stupid 
Not asking them are stupid 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vsrini said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a clarification regarding my recent ACS and looking for an opinion.
> 
> ...


ACS is correct 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anushadias89 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have clarification regarding uploading experience letters.
> ACS deduced 6 years from my experience so I did not claim any points for it.
> ...


You should have entered the experience disallowed by ACS also in the EOI
It was just that it had to be marked as irrelevant 

Anyways you have to give your entire experience in the visa application and mark that as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I already had immi account using which I have already completed my Medicals. So by clicking the apply visa button I entered into my immi account. However, I noticed that the 189 visa application could not be imported into immi account using transaction reference number. Do I need to always use the "apply visa button" in skill select to get into my 189 application? Pleaee clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


You will have to go through the link in Skillselect to apply for the visa
When you click on the link in the email, it will take you to Immiaccount, and therein you can give the user id and password you have created for the medicals 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does ACS call or mail our employer for employment verification during skill assessment?
> 
> ...


Never heard if it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I got my grant today.
> Thanks for all your help and guidance.
> 
> Take care


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Hello there,
> 
> Are online degrees recognized ? My girlfriend has a Bachelor degree from the United Kingdom. In order to add her on my application, she is trying to get a functional English certificate instead of taking an IELTS.*


Online courses would not be sufficient 
It has to be a full time education 


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

applepiepro said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am a little confused how to proof my employment as I worked for a company for about 3 years, but the pay was irregular. I stayed on because I was part of management and I could see light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> ...


The chances of refusal are very high if you claim points for experience for this period

Cheers


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello NB,

I have a question regarding my employment. 

I have recieved positive outcome from CPA and claimed 5 points for my employment, however i still have a doubt because of company acquisition. 

The company that i have been working for is always AAA but all AAA employees have been employed by a parental company called BBB but recently CCC has acquired AAA with all TnC and everything remained the same. So now AAA employees are now employed and paid by CCC.

In my EOI, my agent stated the employment history from 1 jan 2017- 31 dec 2017 employed by BBB and from 1 jan 2018 - present employed by CCC but still i have always been and still AAA employee. The reason my agent mentioned BBB n CCC because their ABN and ACN appear in my payslips.

So in form 80, 1221 and visa application, I just put i am employed by AAA from 1 jan 2017 until present with supporting docs like company transition with all TnC remain the same from CEO.

Questions is will there be an issue because in my EOI, name of employers are different from form 80, 1221 and visa application? Date and position are all the same.

I have attached all supporting such as:

1.Reference letter with company letter head

2.All payslips from the start until the latest one

3. Tax assessment

4. PAYG

5. Super statement

6. Bank statement (showing employer names in different period as mentioned)

7. CPA outcome(positive)

8. Company transition from BBB to CCC for AAA employee signed by CEO

I have been thinking over and over regarding issue. 

Thank you.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> My Australia Payslips have old address not my current address. Is it OK to use the Payslips with old address? For my current address proof, I have rental agreement, PCC and utility bills.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Hi Newbienz,
Could please let me know your comments on this? For last 4 months, I got updated Payslips from my employer but still other Payslips have my friend's address. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Could please let me know your comments on this? For last 4 months, I got updated Payslips from my employer but still other Payslips have my friend's address.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Just to provide further details, I got HR reference letter in company letter head recently which states my current adress(in Australia) properly. I updated my address a long back but company somehow did not update my address in pay slips. Is it OK if old Payslips have some other address(in fact it is my friend's address and I did not stay there) 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rose99 (Sep 24, 2018)

NB said:


> rose99 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



He started his career in may 2010. Deducting 3 months between job shifts he has a total of 8 years n 3 months. So if medical leave of 3 months is deducted it will be 8 years.If number of days are considered ,some days short of 8 years


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi @Newbeinz,
I worked in 3 companies for 11 years.
First company for 6 years and am claiming 4 years from that.

For employment proof for FIRST company,

What I have,
1. Reference letter signed by PM
2. Experience certificate
3. Full and final provisional certificate with my full tenure dates and monthly eligibility salary
4. IT returns for last 2 years
5. Pay slips for last 2 years
6. Appraisal letter for last 2 years
7. Congratulatory certificate for completing 5 years in the company



What i DONT have,
1. Pay slips for first 2 years (claimed)
2. Bank statement
3. IT returns for first 2 years (claimed)
4. Offer letter
5. Appoimtment letter
6. Pf statements


Now, can you please advice, if i have to mention all my DONT HAVES (as mentioned above) in the 17th page of visa application

Also am trying to get my PF statements through HR.
Is there any other letter from HR that could compensate the above 'Dont Haves'. ?

Please advice.





Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have a question regarding my employment.
> 
> ...


Should not be an issue

Relax 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> My Australia Payslips have old address not my current address. Is it OK to use the Payslips with old address? For my current address proof, I have rental agreement, PCC and utility bills.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Address on payslips is not important as long as it is declared in the form 80

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Just to provide further details, I got HR reference letter in company letter head recently which states my current adress(in Australia) properly. I updated my address a long back but company somehow did not update my address in pay slips. Is it OK if old Payslips have some other address(in fact it is my friend's address and I did not stay there)
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


You have obviously given a wrong address to the company and that’s why it appears in the payslips 
Get it corrected to the actual address you were staying in that period 

CHEERS


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz, My spouse took passport before marriage, so her surname was her father name and till now we did not change this one. Rest of the documents were consistent with the same surname. All of her documents such as passport, marriage certificate, recent rental agreement and everywhere it is holding the previous surname.Is that a problem or this is fine? Please clarify.

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz, My spouse took passport before marriage, so her surname was her father name and till now we did not change this one. Rest of the documents were consistent with the same surname. All of her documents such as passport, marriage certificate, recent rental agreement and everywhere it is holding the previous surname.Is that a problem or this is fine? Please clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


It’s not necessary for the wife to change name after marriage 

She can continue with her maiden name as long as she wants

Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi @nb,

Can you please advice on this.


ryanking said:


> Hi @Newbeinz,
> I worked in 3 companies for 11 years.
> First company for 6 years and am claiming 4 years from that.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> SAMYBOY said:
> 
> 
> > Hello NB,
> ...


Many thanks for your response, NB.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rose99 said:


> He started his career in may 2010. Deducting 3 months between job shifts he has a total of 8 years n 3 months. So if medical leave of 3 months is deducted it will be 8 years.If number of days are considered ,some days short of 8 years


Make a dummy EOI and enter the actual dates and see how many points are awarded for experience 

Mark the medicals leave period as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi @Newbeinz,
> I worked in 3 companies for 11 years.
> First company for 6 years and am claiming 4 years from that.
> 
> ...


You need at least 1 evidence from a 3rd party for the period that the points are claimed for experience 

For the 1st 2 years you have none and that may be an issue
How big is your company ?

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz, 
Sorry for too many questions in a same day. 

My name is mentioned in 3 variations in my certificates 1) initial. GivenName (in SSLC, HSC marksheets) 2)GivenName. Initial (in Degree certificate) 3)GivenName Surname (in experience certificate) .. Do I need to specify this in Form 80 and/or in main application? If yes, do I need to submit any other specific document for name change or give poof for these variations such as name change affidavit ?

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Sorry for too many questions in a same day.
> 
> My name is mentioned in 3 variations in my certificates 1) initial. GivenName (in SSLC, HSC marksheets) 2)GivenName. Initial (in Degree certificate) 3)GivenName Surname (in experience certificate) .. Do I need to specify this in Form 80 and/or in main application? If yes, do I need to submit any other specific document for name change or give poof for these variations such as name change affidavit ?
> ...


Give example

Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

NB said:


> You need at least 1 evidence from a 3rd party for the period that the points are claimed for experience
> 
> For the 1st 2 years you have none and that may be an issue
> How big is your company ?
> ...


Very big. Its HCL Technolgies.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

NB said:


> Give example
> 
> Cheers


For example, if My given name is Venkat and my father name is Shiva then this is how it appears in my documents:
1)S.Venkat (in SSLC and HSC marksheets) 
2)Venkat S (in Degree certificate)
3)Venkat Shiva (in company experience certificates, rental agreement and in all recent documents)

Is that an issue or I need to get one and same Affidavit? Please clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Very big. Its HCL Technolgies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Then why on earth you would not have pay slips bank statements and PF deduction statements is Beyond me for that period
Even the CO would be very suspicious 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> For example, if My given name is Venkat and my father name is Shiva then this is how it appears in my documents:
> 1)S.Venkat (in SSLC and HSC marksheets)
> 2)Venkat S (in Degree certificate)
> 3)Venkat Shiva (in company experience certificates, rental agreement and in all recent documents)
> ...


Not an issue
In the form 80 and in the application whenever asked if you were known by any other name, declare all 3 names

Secondly just as a safeguard, get an affidavit made and keep with you that all 3 names are of same person

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

NB said:


> Not an issue
> In the form 80 and in the application whenever asked if you were known by any other name, declare all 3 names
> 
> Secondly just as a safeguard, get an affidavit made and keep with you that all 3 names are of same person
> ...


Sure NB, can I get that affidavit online in India? for example, can I get it from legaldesk.com (operating online from India) while I'm currently in Australia? Is that acceptable or I need to do it locally? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Sure NB, can I get that affidavit online in India? for example, can I get it from legaldesk.com (operating online from India) while I'm currently in Australia? Is that acceptable or I need to do it locally?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Do it locally in front of a JP

Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

My indian salary accnt is closed, so i dont have the bank statements showing those salary credits. I had taken the back up of only last 2 years payslips while moving out as that was the period of payslips that any new comp would ask as proof. 
Regarding the PF deduction statements.Same like payslips i didnt have the back up of all 6 years. 

But the only hope is PF statements , which am trying to get from HR.. But payslips - they cannot provide now.

What do you suggest I can do in this scenario. Please help me out.


NB said:


> Then why on earth you would not have pay slips bank statements and PF deduction statements is Beyond me for that period
> Even the CO would be very suspicious
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

NB said:


> You should have entered the experience disallowed by ACS also in the EOI
> It was just that it had to be marked as irrelevant
> 
> Anyways you have to give your entire experience in the visa application and mark that as non relevant
> ...




Thanks for the response.... and one more thing, do I have to upload supporting documents for the same .. ??


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

ryanking said:


> My indian salary accnt is closed, so i dont have the bank statements showing those salary credits. I had taken the back up of only last 2 years payslips while moving out as that was the period of payslips that any new comp would ask as proof.
> Regarding the PF deduction statements.Same like payslips i didnt have the back up of all 6 years.
> 
> But the only hope is PF statements , which am trying to get from HR.. But payslips - they cannot provide now.
> ...


Even if the account is closed, you can get a statement from the bank if you have the account number. Even if you don't remember account number, bank can find it out based on phone number, PAN, etc. A friend of mine obtained statement in the same manner.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> My indian salary accnt is closed, so i dont have the bank statements showing those salary credits. I had taken the back up of only last 2 years payslips while moving out as that was the period of payslips that any new comp would ask as proof.
> Regarding the PF deduction statements.Same like payslips i didnt have the back up of all 6 years.
> 
> But the only hope is PF statements , which am trying to get from HR.. But payslips - they cannot provide now.
> ...


Be prepared for a employment verification 
Will the HR back you fully ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anushadias89 said:


> Thanks for the response.... and one more thing, do I have to upload supporting documents for the same .. ??


Your choice.

Some do it , some don’t

I did it

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello NB, 

I have got my 489 visa on 8th Nov, thank you so much for your support.

I want to apply for visitor visa for my Mother, hope you will be able to help:

Little Brief: She has 3 daughters and I am the only son, 1st - Australian Citizen & staying in SA(married), 2nd - New Zeland Citizen & staying in SA(married), 3rd - in India(married). She has travelled in 2009 from Ind to NZ, NZ to Aus, Aus to NZ and NZ to Ind, all on single entry visa(she has stamp of 2 NZ visas and 1 Aus visa).

I recently got my 489 visa and want to travel SA in Apr along with my Mother.

Kindly suggest on following queries:

1) What duration should we request for(ideally we want her to stay their for atleast 7-8 months in 1st visit).
2) Any particular condition to meet, if we want to get 3 year multiple entry visa for her.
3) She is widow and housewife, her entire bank statement and Fixed deposits are joint with me(she is primary holder i.e 1st name is of for her), can we upload them as a proof of fund or not and how much fund is necessary to show provided my sister will support in accommodation and other and will provide Letter of Invitation.
4) Which stream to apply for : Tourist or Family sponsored 

TIA


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

NB said:


> Be prepared for a employment verification
> Will the HR back you fully ?
> 
> Cheers


Yea. They will definitely confirm I was employed in the company from 2007 - 2013.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have got my 489 visa on 8th Nov, thank you so much for your support.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

No idea

Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi @nb, You think i can go ahead in this scenario ?


ryanking said:


> Yea. They will definitely confirm I was employed in the company from 2007 - 2013.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi @nb, You think i can go ahead in this scenario ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


It’s an acceptable risk, which i would have taken had I been in your shoes

Don’t give up on PF statements till last moment 


Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the kind words NB. 
Should i mention about any of the missing docs upfront ? 


NB said:


> It’s an acceptable risk, which i would have taken had I been in your shoes
> 
> Don’t give up on PF statements till last moment
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> 
> No idea
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, read your post related to visa 600 on some other thread, so thought of asking you

No worries, Thanks a lot


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

NB said:


> You have to change the EOI date irrespective of the consequences
> 
> So don’t bother with what will happen
> 
> ...




Thanks NB. I corrected it and the doe remained same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Thanks a lot for the kind words NB.
> Should i mention about any of the missing docs upfront ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Nope

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks, read your post related to visa 600 on some other thread, so thought of asking you
> 
> No worries, Thanks a lot


 Am in USA and very busy with a project
Don’t have time to really think hard
Don’t want to reply just for the sake of replying unless I am sure of my facts
Rules change everyday and everyone circumstances are different 

Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks a lot NB. By any chance you have come across any sample HR letter / affidavit that we could attach in this case, along the R and R letter and experience letter. If yes can you please share the link. That would be very helpful for me. Thanks a lot again.


NB said:


> Nope
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Thanks a lot NB. By any chance you have come across any sample HR letter / affidavit that we could attach in this case, along the R and R letter and experience letter. If yes can you please share the link. That would be very helpful for me. Thanks a lot again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Just get a letter from the HR on company letter head confirming your entire working in the company from day 1 giving with dates your promotions and location changes ,if any , and the salary drawn each month 

Get a rubber stamp also on that letter if possible 

Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Will do. Thanks a lot NB 


NB said:


> Just get a letter from the HR on company letter head confirming your entire working in the company from day 1 giving with dates your promotions and location changes ,if any , and the salary drawn each month
> 
> Get a rubber stamp also on that letter if possible
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Your choice.
> 
> Some do it , some don’t
> 
> ...



Thanks for your response.... 

Also, Is it fine to submit visa application and then submit PCC .

I applied for PCC on 19th and it has gone for police verification , which might take a week.

I am in dilemma whether to submit the application with other documents and then upload PCC once I get it , or to wait for it and then submit all at once.

your opinion is highly appreciated .


----------



## saileshb (Nov 9, 2018)

About to file for ACS assessment and I had this query at the last step of ACS document upload. Should the RPL also be notary attested & True Copy certified?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Risk of prolonging processing time?*

Hi Newbie,

My family has applied for visa subclass 190 on 15th August, husband as primary applicant and not likely to get visa before December. However, we have planned a trip home during Christmas. If we dependent leave for our home, will the processing be delayed? Or doesn't matter as long as primary remained here? Kindly advise if you have any idea.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## baracuda1121 (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB,

Do we have to get "true copy of certified" stamp on tax and salary slips ?


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have messaged u a lot of times before as well, I know that you don't predict invites....My ques. is a bit different. I hope that u will Pls listen patiently...

As per ISCAH and immitracker, if I see my case...I find that with 65 points at present, I may or may not get invited in 189 category by July 2019. However, due to my busy schedule and an ongoing project, I dont want to reappear for PTE half heartedly.

But as per my queue position in immitracker 189 visa, approx 1300 people are before me, and next two or three lots of minimum 600 invites, may clear them all approx., considering additional 50-100 applicants as well.

If u were in my place, please share your opinion, whether Im estimating it right or should I reappear for PTE, immediately??

I would be really greatful if U could advise me on that....



Since,


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have messaged u a lot of times before as well, I know that you don't predict invites....My ques. is a bit different. I hope that u will Pls listen patiently...
> 
> ...



my suggestion would be to take up PTE again and get 20 points.

Numbers from immi tracker is hardly 10 to 20% of the real number of EOIs filed.


----------



## yajina Padmanabhan (Sep 26, 2018)

I successfully completed the first level document verification and proceeding to the second level of VETASSESS assessment. I applied for elctronics equipment trade worker profile. I hqve the doubt that the 2nd level assessment have practical and interview for electronic equipment trade worker


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi NB,

Finally we have received the golden email. A big thanks to you!!! We uploaded all the documents and took all the steps as per your suggestions and guidance. You made it very easy for us. Thanks once again.


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

*Need information*

Hi NB,

Thanks again for guidance .Please help in answering/guiding below:

1) In the IMMI Account, the status is finalized, Do we need to take any further action on immi account ?
2) The PDF we got have VISA GRANT NUMBER and dates and other generic section. Hope this is enough or do we need to take any further actions before travel ? 
3) Any further actions required ?

Thanks in advance for sharing your view on this.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks again for guidance .Please help in answering/guiding below:
> 
> ...


No further action.

You might have to update DHA regarding change of circumstances (usually offshore applicants will have to update after receiving their visa too) - but your visa grant letter should have all that info. Similarly if your passport is changed / updated - you will have to update DHA accordingly to travel.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

> *Claiming points for Experience*
> 
> When entering the employment, ensure that you give even those employments which have been disallowed by ACS, but mark them all as non relevant
> Then start entering the entries for which you are claiming points but this time mark them as relevant
> ...


Please tell me if the DIBP can assess experience gained in Australia? 
And that the statement above may be incorrect. My assessment was positive. 

I have relevant work experience. Should it marked "relevant" if it is related to my ANZSCO code? I am asking about the EOI. I was positively assessed. See signature.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kgplearns said:


> Please tell me if the DIBP can assess experience gained in Australia?
> And that the statement above may be incorrect. My assessment was positive.
> 
> I have relevant work experience. Should it marked "relevant" if it is related to my ANZSCO code? I am asking about the EOI. I was positively assessed. See signature.


DHA has the final say regarding the awarding of points of skilled migration. So they will always assess skilled employment claims gained onshore or offshore. 

E.g. there are people who have a valid suitable (aka positive) skills assessment who have been refused a visa due to not satisfying DHA with the skilled employment evidence they submitted. 

Some of these visa refusal decision summary's are on this forum - here is one: 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-753.html#post14618548 

To mark an employment episode as "relevant" - two things need to take place:

1) Your skills assessment from your assessing authority has to be valid. E.g. ACS results letters are valid 24 months from date of issue. 

2) Only employment after your "skill level requirement met date" will count - and ACS will list these episodes for you. 

This is outlined in page 4-5 of the ACS handout: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

3) If you have an employment episode after your ACS issue date, you can still claim points for this experience only if: "you are working in the same company, Designation, RNR and location" as your last positively assessed employment episode by ACS." Again, DHA has the final say regarding the awarding of points. 

In addition to a valid suitable (aka positive) skills assessment for your nominated occupation, if you are claiming points for employment, your skills assessment should affirm this (there are some exceptions, e.g. Engineers Australia, although an option exists to get employment assessed too). 

In addition, you need to provide all the evidence DHA lists as needed to corroborate your skilled employment claims (e.g. https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx)

Short answer: the statement you quoted, which is from NB's first post, is still accurate.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In addition, you need to provide all the evidence DHA lists as needed to corroborate your skilled employment claims (e.g. https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx)
> 
> Short answer: the statement you quoted, which is from NB's first post, is still accurate.


Thank you! It looks like I should ignore suggestions to submit the EOI now.


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

*Query on UK PCC*

Hello NB,

I have lodged my 189 visa application on 11th Nov 2018, i uploaded with all necessary documents, Medicals, PCC India, PCC UK and PCC Ecuador. However i have gotten my UK PCC before lodging the visa application which was dated 15th Feb 2018, as per my knowledge it is valid till 15th FEB 2019. My query is

If by any chance will get our grant before FEB 2019, will the initial entry date is based on UK PCC expiration or they will consider India PCC date(Oct 2019) as we are currently living in India? 
If the CO will consider UK PCC expiration date then i might not get much time for my initial entry, hence Can i get a fresh UK PCC with updated date and upload it now itself ?

Please give your suggestion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi NB, 

need your advice:

When lodging the 189 application, is the work contract absolutely necessary? I have a 12 page non-english contract and getting it translated would just cost a lot.

I have the letter from the employer in english which I had submitted to ACS.

So if adding the contract just "adds credibility" but does not really expedite the process or if no contract will not reject my application, then I am not willing to translate the contract.

BR,
RJ


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

Need your advise.

I got my ACS assessment done for code 2613*13* and filed my EOI - 190 for NSW, DOE of 4th April'18 with 70+5 points. Now, as per the trend - NSW has been sending "pre-invites" only for 2613*12* to 70+5 pointers and backlog has been cleared till September '18. (None sent out this financial year for 261313 with 70+5 points). NSW is choosing 261312 with 20 points in English and people with work ex. Both of which I have, but have an assessment for 2613*13*. I am thinking to get myself reassessed for 12 now and then update my job code on the same EOI. So, could you please help in answering the below questions.
1. Is it advisable to do so?
2. Is it legal to do so, because someone mentioned that your date of assessment should not be greater than the date of effect. But in this case, my assessment was valid which I later updated
3. Also, Would my DOE change or remain the same if i change the Job Code. I think since the points haven't changed so the DOE should remain the same.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Prabha 1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi Bhuto, 
According to my knowledge the entry date has no connection with any of the PCC (police character certificate).
If you stayed in uk until feb 2018 only, then of course UK provide you the PCC only for that particular period. Ensure you have provided PCC for last 10 years and it could be from any where in this world.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Finally we have received the golden email. A big thanks to you!!! We uploaded all the documents and took all the steps as per your suggestions and guidance. You made it very easy for us. Thanks once again.


congrats and good luck


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Finally we have received the golden email. A big thanks to you!!! We uploaded all the documents and took all the steps as per your suggestions and guidance. You made it very easy for us. Thanks once again.


 please share your nominated occupation and points breakdown


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz /others,
Just a basic question. While uploading passports, it is OK to upload first and last pages alone or all non-blank pages have to be submitted? Please clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

*Need information*



personalmailtest said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks again for guidance .Please help in answering/guiding below:
> 
> ...


4) If we have Visa 190, can we first land in Sydney , do the formalities and then travel to Melbourne as we have relatives in Melbourne and not in Sydney? Is it possible to travel from Melbourne to Sydney as many number of times as required?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> 4) If we have Visa 190, can we first land in Sydney , do the formalities and then travel to Melbourne as we have relatives in Melbourne and not in Sydney? Is it possible to travel from Melbourne to Sydney as many number of times as required?


A long as you rent a house in Sydney, you can travel as many times you want to Melbourne for personal visits

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz /others,
> Just a basic question. While uploading passports, it is OK to upload first and last pages alone or all non-blank pages have to be submitted? Please clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


As NB says, no basic / stupid questions - it is only stupid to have not asked!

Generally for passports the bio page is most important (your passport details, picture etc.). For some passports (like Singapore) there is also a signature page, and that page is recommended too.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz /others,
> Just a basic question. While uploading passports, it is OK to upload first and last pages alone or all non-blank pages have to be submitted? Please clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Only first and last page

No blank page required

You can upload visa stamps page as evidence of travels if the immigration stamps are clear


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anushadias89 said:


> Thanks for your response....
> 
> Also, Is it fine to submit visa application and then submit PCC .
> 
> ...


You can easily submit your pcc after a week

It’s not as if the day you submit, someone will start to look at your case

It will be several weeks before even someone takes a look

Get in the queue asap

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saileshb said:


> About to file for ACS assessment and I had this query at the last step of ACS document upload. Should the RPL also be notary attested & True Copy certified?


No idea

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hi Newbie,
> 
> My family has applied for visa subclass 190 on 15th August, husband as primary applicant and not likely to get visa before December. However, we have planned a trip home during Christmas. If we dependent leave for our home, will the processing be delayed? Or doesn't matter as long as primary remained here? Kindly advise if you have any idea.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


As long as the primary applicant is accessible on email and phone, the processing will not be delayed 

Moreover from 15dec to 15 jan practically everything will be at a standstill 

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

NB said:


> A long as you rent a house in Sydney, you can travel as many times you want to Melbourne for personal visits
> 
> Cheers


We are planning to rent a house once we get a job in Sydney. So can we travel to Melbourne if we dont rent a house.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baracuda1121 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do we have to get "true copy of certified" stamp on tax and salary slips ?


Depends on where you are submitting it

If ACS yes, if DHA then NO, if scanning in colour

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have messaged u a lot of times before as well, I know that you don't predict invites....My ques. is a bit different. I hope that u will Pls listen patiently...
> 
> ...


No idea

Please use black ink only 
Red hurts the eyes

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yajina Padmanabhan said:


> I successfully completed the first level document verification and proceeding to the second level of VETASSESS assessment. I applied for elctronics equipment trade worker profile. I hqve the doubt that the 2nd level assessment have practical and interview for electronic equipment trade worker


No idea about Vetassess processes

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Finally we have received the golden email. A big thanks to you!!! We uploaded all the documents and took all the steps as per your suggestions and guidance. You made it very easy for us. Thanks once again.


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks again for guidance .Please help in answering/guiding below:
> 
> ...


1. NO

2. Check your passport numbers and spelling to the last dot in the visa grant letter

3. Make sure all applicants and dependent’s travel before your IED

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kgplearns said:


> Please tell me if the DIBP can assess experience gained in Australia?
> And that the statement above may be incorrect. My assessment was positive.
> 
> I have relevant work experience. Should it marked "relevant" if it is related to my ANZSCO code? I am asking about the EOI. I was positively assessed. See signature.


I don’t understand your question 

My opening post is very clear
If you want to claim points beyond ACS assessment, there are conditions you have to meet
If you meet them, claim points, if not then don’t

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz, the 189 application is asking for the reason for not filling up national ID for my 1 year old kid. This error was not thrown last week but it throws that error this week. We don't have Aadhar card for my kid, we have birth certificate and passport. In the reason section, can I say that we have not applied for Aaadhaar yet? while my visit to India in December, we will try to get that done and upload it later.? Please clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

Yajina padmanabhan 

If your occupation need a license to work in Australia, you must conduct a practical test otherwise no. It should be a technical interview.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi,

Need your advise.

I got my ACS assessment done for code 2613*13* and filed my EOI - 190 for NSW, DOE of 4th April'18 with 70+5 points. Now, as per the trend - NSW has been sending "pre-invites" only for 2613*12* to 70+5 pointers and backlog has been cleared till September '18. (None sent out this financial year for 261313 with 70+5 points). NSW is choosing 2613*12* with 20 points in English and people with work ex. Both of which I have, but have an assessment for 2613*13*. I am thinking to get myself reassessed for 12 now and then update my job code on the same EOI. So, could you please help in answering the below questions.
1. Is it advisable to do so?
2. Is it legal to do so, because someone mentioned that your date of assessment should not be greater than the date of effect. But in this case, my assessment was valid which I later updated
3. Also, Would my DOE change or remain the same if i change the Job Code. I think since the points haven't changed so the DOE should remain the same.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello NB can you pleqse share your expertise on following
My name appears on passport as 
Surname: (blank)
Given name: XY

But my agent did the EA assessment as ,EOi and preparing application as 
Surname: Y
Given name : X
Is it okay or will it create a problem
Secondly if i change it in passport, as i see on internet name burification can be done easily on indian passport without any notary or name change if there is no spelling change.
My father and mothers surname appear on my passport which is say Z
.. is it okay have surname Y while my father is not using it..

Lastly, i am claiming poinys for 3 years and now working in diffrent firm. So in case of physical verication it is most likely to hapen in older firm or new one, because i have three diffrent sites.. if they visit on a difrentonr and not find me there will it be an issue??
Thank you.


----------



## baracuda1121 (May 11, 2018)

NB said:


> Depends on where you are submitting it
> 
> If ACS yes, if DHA then NO, if scanning in colour
> 
> Cheers


Thanks .

Can you tell which documents need "true certified" for DHA submission ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi NB,
I have greatly benefited from your earlier feedback. I need a bit more guidance on few topics.
Let me explain my scenario. We are 3 siblings, me the middle one- One elder brother & one younger sister. The younger one is based out of Australia with a PR Visa for last 4 years. My dad has passed away 12 years back. My mom stays with my elder brother. I am currently in the process of filing my visa application. i have a few queries. Some of them might be extremely stupid.
1. Can i file for PR Visa for my mom once i get a grant or i need to be based out of Australia and working there for some time before i apply for my mom's visa? What is the best way to proceed.
2. How do i include my mom's details in my form 80 if i plan to take her there along with me for say a visitor visa? As a migrating member or non migrating member.
3. I am divorcee, do i need to include my ex partner's details? (Her name is mentioned as a spouse in my passport. I am submitting the divorce certificate)
4. In the education details, do i need to include 10th & 12th standard details?
5. Can i include Certification details in the education. I have few global certifications like Prince, Lean sigma etc.If yes, what should be the campus details- as these are certifications and their main office is based out of USA. And the timeline for the certifications- Is it the validity time 
6. i am currently filing up form 80. Is it necessary to submit form 1221 as well?

Waiting eagerly for your feedback.
Thanks & Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz, the 189 application is asking for the reason for not filling up national ID for my 1 year old kid. This error was not thrown last week but it throws that error this week. We don't have Aadhar card for my kid, we have birth certificate and passport. In the reason section, can I say that we have not applied for Aaadhaar yet? while my visit to India in December, we will try to get that done and upload it later.? Please clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need your advise.
> 
> ...


1. If ACS gives you a positive assessment, no harm
But make sure that your revised RnR is true and not tailor made to suit the Anzsco code

2. Many people get themselves assessed under different codes. It’s legally allowed

3. Your points will remain the same and so will the DOE
But as state sponsorship is not based on seniority, it makes no sense to continue with the same EOI
File a separate EOI with the new code

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baracuda1121 said:


> Thanks .
> 
> Can you tell which documents need "true certified" for DHA submission ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


None

Just scan all in colour 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharv said:


> Hello NB can you pleqse share your expertise on following
> My name appears on passport as
> Surname: (blank)
> Given name: XY
> ...


Give examples of full names not single alphabet 

Verification can be done in either or both or none
No one can predict

Give your location to the CO so that the verification is done in the correct place

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi NB,
> I have greatly benefited from your earlier feedback. I need a bit more guidance on few topics.
> Let me explain my scenario. We are 3 siblings, me the middle one- One elder brother & one younger sister. The younger one is based out of Australia with a PR Visa for last 4 years. My dad has passed away 12 years back. My mom stays with my elder brother. I am currently in the process of filing my visa application. i have a few queries. Some of them might be extremely stupid.
> 1. Can i file for PR Visa for my mom once i get a grant or i need to be based out of Australia and working there for some time before i apply for my mom's visa? What is the best way to proceed.
> ...


1. You can sponsor your mom only after living in Australia for at least 2 years.
But as your brother is already a pr for 4 years, let him sponsor her

2. Non migranting member. Except spouse and children, do not include anyone in the application 

3. No. Her name will only appear in the form 80

4. Primary applicant..NO .. for dependent, you can include the certificates to prove functional English 

5. Where do you want to give the details?

6. I submitted both forms

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
For my roles and responsibilities in the current company, I did Statutory in Feb 2016 got done with ACS in April 2016.I am continuing with the same role, same location and same company.Along with the Statutory letter, I submit the HR reference letter in company letter head. Is that sufficient or I need to get Statutory done again? My senior who signed Statutory moved to some other locations. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> For my roles and responsibilities in the current company, I did Statutory in Feb 2016 got done with ACS in April 2016.I am continuing with the same role, same location and same company.Along with the Statutory letter, I submit the HR reference letter in company letter head. Is that sufficient or I need to get Statutory done again? My senior who signed Statutory moved to some other locations.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


If you had a reference letter, why did you submit a statutory declaration?

SD is required only if you don’t have a reference letter

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

NB said:


> If you had a reference letter, why did you submit a statutory declaration?
> 
> SD is required only if you don’t have a reference letter
> 
> Cheers


For roles and responsibilities in the current company, I submitted Statutory declaration along with reference letter in HR letter head since ACS asked for roles and responsibilities in the current company and my current employer did not give that in company letter head.Now for 189 application, Can I use the Statutory declaration and the reference letter both for my current company? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> For roles and responsibilities in the current company, I submitted Statutory declaration along with reference letter in HR letter head since ACS asked for roles and responsibilities in the current company and my current employer did not give that in company letter head.Now for 189 application, Can I use the Statutory declaration and the reference letter both for my current company?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


For other two companies, I have roles and responsibilities in company letter. Do I need resume, I have roles and responsibilities for all (2 in company letter head and 1 Statutory for current company). Please clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

NB said:


> Give examples of full names not single alphabet
> 
> Verification can be done in either or both or none
> No one can predict
> ...


On passport 
given name :Sharvan anand
Surname blank)
Fathers name: mohan lal thakur

Eoi/ aplication made as 
Given name: sharvan
Surname : anand
So my question is it okay if it appears like that on eoi and passport and if not, then i can change it in passport by adding surname -anand, which keeps my complete name same, but surname of my father is thakur. So is it okay to have diffrent surname.


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. You can sponsor your mom only after living in Australia for at least 2 years.
> But as your brother is already a pr for 4 years, let him sponsor her
> 
> 2. Non migranting member. Except spouse and children, do not include anyone in the application
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Few more queries bro.
With regards to Point 3, do i still need to include my ex- wife 's details even though we are divorced?
With regards to Point 5, the query was- whether we can include our certifications in the "Education" subheading of form 80? If yes, how to provide the campus address as its a certification course?
With regards to point no 6, will fill in and share both the forms.

New queries:
1. Whats your suggestion for the timeline of PCC & Health Check- 30 Days from filing or 60 days from filing? Please suggest.
2. List of Documents submission. I know there are 100's of posts on the same. But your look out on the list below will be great.

Currently i have compiled the below documents:
Identity
•	the pages of current passport showing your photo, personal details and passport issue and expiry dates
•	A birth certificate showing the names of both parents.
•	A national identity card
•	Proof of change of name. Documents that show other names you have been known by.
•	A marriage or divorce certificate
Employment
•	Positive skills assessment Letter
•	Employment reference letter for each role claiming points for 
•	Company organisational charts showing position in the business and reporting lines
•	Payslips covering every year 
•	Annual tax records
•	Certificate of membership of professional body to show that I met the requirements 
Education
•	Positive skills assessment
•	Degree certificates for each degree conferred
•	Academic transcripts for each degree
•	High school diploma (10th & 12th )
English
•	Results of IELTS test/ PTE Test
Miscellaneous
•	Form 80
•	Form 1221
•	Passport Size Photo (45mm x 35mm)


Other suggested documents i found in the forum as below, but currently not compiled: (Any of this below list you strongly suggest to include).
•	Employment contracts for every role over the past 10 years, even those not claiming points for
•	Amendments/promotion letters where role and responsibility within an organisation changed
•	Offer Letter/ Relieving Letter
•	Bank Statement/ Provident Fund Statement

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> For roles and responsibilities in the current company, I submitted Statutory declaration along with reference letter in HR letter head since ACS asked for roles and responsibilities in the current company and my current employer did not give that in company letter head.Now for 189 application, Can I use the Statutory declaration and the reference letter both for my current company?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


You are using the wrong terminology 

SD and reference letter have basically the same content.
Your employment details and your RNR 
Just that the reference letter is on company letter head and SD is on stamp paper

So I still don’t understand why you want to give a SD for current employment unless what you have is actually not a reference letter.

Cheers


----------



## baracuda1121 (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB,

Are the documents for work experience marked as non relevant have to be provided to DHA if an invite is sent ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

NB said:


> You are using the wrong terminology
> 
> SD and reference letter have basically the same content.
> Your employment details and your RNR
> ...


Hi Newbienz,
My current company reference letter in company letter head just contains my date of joining, date from which I came to Australia, my current adress and salary. It has No roles and responsibilities. Company is not ready to give RNR in company letter head. So for RNR, I got Statutory and using those two, ACS did the positive assessment. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baracuda1121 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Are the documents for work experience marked as non relevant have to be provided to DHA if an invite is sent ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


It’s an individual decision

Most don’t provide

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> My current company reference letter in company letter head just contains my date of joining, date from which I came to Australia, my current adress and salary. It has No roles and responsibilities. Company is not ready to give RNR in company letter head. So for RNR, I got Statutory and using those two, ACS did the positive assessment.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


So you don’t have a reference letter
You only have a SD and experience letter

You can submit both to DHA

Cheers


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hey NB! Thanks for all the help you have been providing to the people in need.

I would also like some help with my current visa situation in Australia.

I have lodged 189 (with 70 points) and 190 (75) points. The cutoff for my field of work/study is 75 (software engineer) and I have already finished writing NAATI (1 week ago) for the 5 extra points to qualify . I am now waiting for my reults but from what I have heard, it takes minimum 6 weeks which maybe a bit late for me.

My visa expires in March 2019 and I do not have a lot of time left. Do you know if there are any other ways to extend my temporary visa for say at least a few more months? I am currently on my graduate visa which I got after completing my study here and have been working as a software engineer ever since.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikperu7 said:


> Hey NB! Thanks for all the help you have been providing to the people in need.
> 
> I would also like some help with my current visa situation in Australia.
> 
> ...



Sorry

No idea
But make sure that you ar not illegal in the country for even a day

Cheers


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hhmm no worries! 

I might try to create a new thread to get more help.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## baracuda1121 (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB,

Does seniority matter for 489 family sponsored ?

Also does it have pro rata ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

NB said:


> So you don’t have a reference letter
> You only have a SD and experience letter
> 
> You can submit both to DHA
> ...


Thanks a lot for the clarification. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey NB,

I am confused as to what my response should be to this question under section Employment History of the 17 page VISA form.

"Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"

Scenario is that I have worked in Australia for a month only (Sometime in 2012) *but not immediately before invitation to lodge the application*, From my understanding my response should be 'NO' but wanted to know if it is otherwise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I am confused as to what my response should be to this question under section Employment History of the 17 page VISA form.
> 
> ...


I would have written YES

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Ok, thanks for confirming


NB said:


> I would have written YES
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi NB, in my immi login : view details >> messages tab : its showing email ID of my MARA Agent.

however, when immi account login was created, it was created with my email id (same as the one linked to EOI), so my query is : any communication on my visa will come to my email id or not ?

please clarify.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi NB and other Experts,

Have posted this before, but I guess was missed in the flood of posts you get!!
Would really appreciate if you could help me on this.

I got my ACS assessment done for code 2613*13* and filed my EOI - 190 for NSW, DOE of 4th April'18 with 70+5 points. Now, as per the trend - NSW has been sending "pre-invites" only for 2613*12* to 70+5 pointers and backlog has been cleared till September '18. (None sent out this financial year for 2613*13* with 70+5 points). NSW is choosing 2613*12 *with 20 points in English and people with work ex. Both of which I have, but have an assessment for 2613*13*. I am thinking to get myself reassessed for 12 now and then update my job code on the same EOI. So, could you please help in answering the below questions.
1. Is it advisable to do so?
2. Is it legal to do so, because someone mentioned that your date of assessment should not be greater than the date of effect. But in this case, my assessment was valid which I later updated
3. Also, Would my DOE change or remain the same if i change the Job Code. I think since the points haven't changed so the DOE should remain the same. 
Please advise.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

For relationship , I have submitted marriage certificate and passport with husbands name in it.
I do not have any joint accounts to show nor rent agreement or utility bills in both our names.
And also , we have each others name in passport with same address .

Is marriage certificate and passport sufficient enough or do I have to submit any other docs as well.

Other document i can think of is my company's health insurance.

Please advice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Hi NB, in my immi login : view details >> messages tab : its showing email ID of my MARA Agent.
> 
> however, when immi account login was created, it was created with my email id (same as the one linked to EOI), so my query is : any communication on my visa will come to my email id or not ?
> 
> please clarify.


AFAIK it will go to your Mara agent only

You can login regularly and check if any emails have been sent from the message folder

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hi NB and other Experts,
> 
> Have posted this before, but I guess was missed in the flood of posts you get!!
> Would really appreciate if you could help me on this.
> ...


I have already replied

Search this thread carefully 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anushadias89 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For relationship , I have submitted marriage certificate and passport with husbands name in it.
> I do not have any joint accounts to show nor rent agreement or utility bills in both our names.
> ...


How long have you been married ?

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
For my spouse's work experience, I'm not claiming any points. Do I need to submit the experience letters since I'm declaring in Form 80?

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> For my spouse's work experience, I'm not claiming any points. Do I need to submit the experience letters since I'm declaring in Form 80?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Nope

Cheers


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

this January it would be 3 years


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

NB said:


> How long have you been married ?
> 
> Cheers


This January it would be 3 years


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anushadias89 said:


> this January it would be 3 years


Then those documents should be sufficient 

I hope during the entire 3 years you stayed together 

Cheers


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Then those documents should be sufficient
> 
> I hope during the entire 3 years you stayed together
> 
> Cheers



Yes.. We stayed together for entire 3 years.. even in address details in form 80 for past 10 years shows that after marriage address details are same for both

Thanks a lot NB..


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey NB,

One critical question and need your view on this. As I mentioned in earlier query, I had been to Australia on 457 for a month and my employer didn't deduct accurate tax as they considered me a resident. However, when I filled tax return few years later, the registered accountant informed me that I owe some amount back to ATO. 
I have paid the dues to the ATO in full already. In character declaration of the Visa form it asks if I ever had debt to Commonwealth of Australia.

What is the ideal response for the aforementioned question?

Awaiting your response keenly.

Best,


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
I have the following documents for the relationship proof :
marriage certificate, wedding invitation, Aus rental agreement, kid's passport and Birth certificate. Please let me know whether these documents sufficient. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> One critical question and need your view on this. As I mentioned in earlier query, I had been to Australia on 457 for a month and my employer didn't deduct accurate tax as they considered me a resident. However, when I filled tax return few years later, the registered accountant informed me that I owe some amount back to ATO.
> I have paid the dues to the ATO in full already. In character declaration of the Visa form it asks if I ever had debt to Commonwealth of Australia.
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would have declared the same with a clarification that you have repaid the same immediately after it was brought to your notice 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I have the following documents for the relationship proof :
> marriage certificate, wedding invitation, Aus rental agreement, kid's passport and Birth certificate. Please let me know whether these documents sufficient.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Add some wedding photos and photos of post wedding holidays etc you have taken together 

Also joint bank account or credit cards, if any 

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

NB said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would have declared the same with a clarification that you have repaid the same immediately after it was brought to your notice
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Perfect ! 

Thanks for confirming, I have mentioned all the necessary details upfront in visa application form and form 80 as well.
Appreciate your response on this critical matter. Will be lodging the VISA now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi sir,
I got the invite and in the process of filling application. But i am facing a serious issue now, my aadhar doesn't have full name, where's in my passport full name is mentioned. Now when I give aadhar details for national identity , will it cause any issue?
I have checked all the ways to get it corrected, but currently I am in Australia and it is not possible to do from here. What is the proper solution for this?


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi NB, 

had posted on this thread earlier but i guess my post got lost in so many posts that you get each day. So here again: Need your advice:

When lodging the 189 application, is the work contract absolutely necessary? I have a 12 page non-english contract and getting it translated would just cost a lot.

I have the letter from the employer in english which I had submitted to ACS.

So if adding the contract just "adds credibility" but does not really expedite the process or if no contract will not reject my application, then I am not willing to translate the contract.

BR,
RJ


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Need Documents For EOI And visa for 190*

HI experts,

I got positive assessment under ICT Security Specialist with 5+ yrs experience.

I have some doubts and need your advice.

1. In these five years experiences I have 4 years TAX Returns. *Do I need all years ITR?*

2. Without experience I will reach at 70 pt. Should I submit file without experience. *Negative outcome?*

Truly 
Anand


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz, 
In my offshore Payslips and everywhere, I got my company name as "COMPANYNAME limited" but in my offshore Payslips and recent HR reference letter it is "COMPANYNAME technologies limited" and in many other documents companies main name only present.. The word "technologies" is not present.. I'm my Statutory letter, I have my company name without "Technologies" word. Now in the main application for 189 and Form 80 and 1221, how do I need to mention my company name? Is it going to be an issue?

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramant8800 (Nov 28, 2018)

*System Analyst*

Hi Team,

My details

ACS with 9+ years in the system analyst -261112 


PTE- 10 points

Age-25 points

Degree -15 points
Exp-15 points

Total 65 points and (+5 for applied for VIC).

Now i have two questions

1) Can i apply through live in victoria site directly in 190 State category for 261112? I don't have any job offer now. Please note, on skillset i have already applied EOI for vic with 70 points

2)My company is sending me AUS-VIC under TSS 482(2 year visa -Project manager role-STSOL) and i will get visa in 1 month from now. 

Now can i use our deputation letter(for Telstra customer) and visa copy as an offer letter and can apply to VIC with job offer details or do we need to switch job first and go for Aus local job/contract to apply VIC under job category?

Please advice.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi NB,

Do we need to upload medical completion letter by downloading from e medical client after compelting medicals with our visa application? Despite correctly entering HAP id in the application form, is there a need to also upload this letter?


----------



## baracuda1121 (May 11, 2018)

baracuda1121 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Does seniority matter for 489 family sponsored ?
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Can you help with this question?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jascha said:


> Hi sir,
> I got the invite and in the process of filling application. But i am facing a serious issue now, my aadhar doesn't have full name, where's in my passport full name is mentioned. Now when I give aadhar details for national identity , will it cause any issue?
> I have checked all the ways to get it corrected, but currently I am in Australia and it is not possible to do from here. What is the proper solution for this?


Whenever asked if you have ever been known by any other name during application and form 80 etc, you can mention the short name

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rjadhav163 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> had posted on this thread earlier but i guess my post got lost in so many posts that you get each day. So here again: Need your advice:
> 
> ...


There is nothing absolutely compulsory 

Each and every document you submit is like a piece of a giant jigsaw puzzle 
You alone can decide how important that document is to prove your employment is geniuine 


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anand797 said:


> HI experts,
> 
> I got positive assessment under ICT Security Specialist with 5+ yrs experience.
> 
> ...


1. It depends on what other evidence you have for the year that you don’t have the itr

2. Didn’t understand the question 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> In my offshore Payslips and everywhere, I got my company name as "COMPANYNAME limited" but in my offshore Payslips and recent HR reference letter it is "COMPANYNAME technologies limited" and in many other documents companies main name only present.. The word "technologies" is not present.. I'm my Statutory letter, I have my company name without "Technologies" word. Now in the main application for 189 and Form 80 and 1221, how do I need to mention my company name? Is it going to be an issue?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


You can use the name which is in most of the documents 
To avoid any problems, get a letter from hr that all variations of the company names are of the same company 

Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi NB,
Regarding the photo part, is a scanned pic with the name written underneath suffice? They say something about name being printed in the back- that part is not clear.
Thank you


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Hi NB,
> Regarding the photo part, is a scanned pic with the name written underneath suffice? They say something about name being printed in the back- that part is not clear.
> Thank you




As is instructed, you have to write your name on the back of the photo and scan both sides. You cannot write your name underneath 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi NB,

Hope you see this message in your busy schedule.
We got our 189 grant today.
I would like to thank you for all the help you have provided/providing in this forum. You are a super hero for many here including me.

I learnt a lot on the visa process from your thread and posts.

I will surely get in touch with you once I land in Aus. I would be very happy if we meet and have a coffee atleast.

Thanks man.. You rock.

Thanks again.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you see this message in your busy schedule.
> We got our 189 grant today.
> ...


 Congratulations 🎊 please share your nominated occupation and points breakdown


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> Congratulations 🎊 please share your nominated occupation and points breakdown


Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age 25 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience 15 points 
Total 75 Points
EOI: 18-June-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
189 Invitation : 11-Aug-2018
PCC: Done
189 Visa Lodge: 22-Aug-2018
Medicals: 18-Sept-2018
Grant: 29-Nov-2018 
IED: 14-August-2019 (1 year from PCC)


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations 🎊 please share your nominated occupation and points breakdown
> ...


 Thank you.. Wishing you the best


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi NB, 
Another problem just popped up. 
I had initiated medicals before visa lodge and now it has been deferred to additional medical tests which might take 3 more months to get the clearance.
Now my question is , 
Is it okay to lodge the Visa with HAP Id that is deferred ( ' Examinations assessed but further information required ') ? 
If I lodge my application now, will my visa application be processed when the additional examination is in progress ? 

Please advice what could be the best path now.. Thanks


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

NB said:


> Whenever asked if you have ever been known by any other name during application and form 80 etc, you can mention the short name
> 
> Cheers


Thank You so much Sir!!


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi NB,


Is it required to send transcripts as a proof for qualification ?.
I have attached scanned copy of degree certificate and all mark sheets (from VTU)

In another forum I read there was contact from CO for degree certificate and transcripts for overseas education(even though he has attached mark sheets and degree certificate) . 

So wanted to know whether to get the transcripts from university or mark sheets are sufficient enough.

Please advice


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

ryanking said:


> Hi NB,
> Another problem just popped up.
> I had initiated medicals before visa lodge and now it has been deferred to additional medical tests which might take 3 more months to get the clearance.
> Now my question is ,
> ...


Continue with your application as per normal. Visa will get processed once the medical assessment is completed.


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. It depends on what other evidence you have for the year that you don’t have the itr
> 
> 2. Didn’t understand the question
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply

1. My salary was cash therefore I have only salary slip and reference letter for this one year.

2. If i dont claim my employment point I will gain 70 points. Will it be negative impact on my profile while apply EOI?

With experience 80pts and without 70pts



Thanks 
Anand


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

ryanking said:


> Hi NB,
> Another problem just popped up.
> I had initiated medicals before visa lodge and now it has been deferred to additional medical tests which might take 3 more months to get the clearance.
> Now my question is ,
> ...




you have 60 days from the invite date to lodge your visa and pay the fee.
CO might contact you back for medicals when he picks up the case


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

anushadias89 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> Is it required to send transcripts as a proof for qualification ?.
> ...



i am from VTU too and i uploaded transcripts. Better to get them from VTU and upload it


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi NB,
> Another problem just popped up.
> I had initiated medicals before visa lodge and now it has been deferred to additional medical tests which might take 3 more months to get the clearance.
> Now my question is ,
> ...


wht kind of test is it and y they asked u to do that


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> i am from VTU too and i uploaded transcripts. Better to get them from VTU and upload it


Hi Shekar,

Did you get it from Bangalore or Belgaum... 
What is the procedure to get it ?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

anushadias89 said:


> Hi Shekar,
> 
> Did you get it from Bangalore or Belgaum...
> What is the procedure to get it ?


you can get it from Bangalore regional office. You can go to their office. They have a form (you can download this form VTU site too), which needs to be filed, pay fee (500 INR i guess) using a DD and submit the form. Usually they post it to your address provided on the application form. You need to submit degree certificate and marks sheet copies.


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> you can get it from Bangalore regional office. You can go to their office. They have a form (you can download this form VTU site too), which needs to be filed, pay fee (500 INR i guess) using a DD and submit the form. Usually they post it to your address provided on the application form. You need to submit degree certificate and marks sheet copies.




ok... Now they are redirecting applicants to send to Belgaum directly itseems..

Do we have to write a letter to registerer or just sending the application form with payment slip would be sufficient enough ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramant8800 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> My details
> 
> ...


If you go under a STSOL Anzsco code, you are not entitled to apply for a PR

You should try to go under a MLTSSL Anzsco code only, if possible 

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

anushadias89 said:


> ok... Now they are redirecting applicants to send to Belgaum directly itseems..
> 
> Do we have to write a letter to registerer or just sending the application form with payment slip would be sufficient enough ??



i am not sure of the process to get the transcripts from Belgaum.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi NB,
> Regarding the photo part, is a scanned pic with the name written underneath suffice? They say something about name being printed in the back- that part is not clear.
> Thank you


As far as I know, it’s only applicable for citizenship applicants 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you see this message in your busy schedule.
> We got our 189 grant today.
> ...


Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi NB,
> Another problem just popped up.
> I had initiated medicals before visa lodge and now it has been deferred to additional medical tests which might take 3 more months to get the clearance.
> Now my question is ,
> ...


Do you already have the invite ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anushadias89 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> Is it required to send transcripts as a proof for qualification ?.
> ...


I submitted the mark sheets and degree certificate and faced no problems 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anand797 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 1. My salary was cash therefore I have only salary slip and reference letter for this one year.
> 
> ...


There will be no negative impact in processing even if you dont claim points for experience 
Whether you will get an invite or not with lesser points, no idea

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, 

I need a small suggestion. In the form 80 there is a column where i need to tell if i have a partner and it is mentioned that partner can be - spouse , de facto , girlfriend , boyfriend etc. I do have a girlfriend. Will it be fine to mention her in form 80 ? I hope this wont again require extensive proofs ? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> We are planning to rent a house once we get a job in Sydney. So can we travel to Melbourne if we dont rent a house.


You should not take a job or rent a house outside nsw to honour your commitment 
Short travel outside nsw is not an issue but it should not continue for several months

Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

NB said:


> Do you already have the invite ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes. Nov 11

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## R#2018 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Doubt regarding spouse employment in 189 application*

Hello NB,
I have recently received invitation from skill select.
While filling the application, even though I have not claimed partner points, the application form has questions regarding my spouse's employment history. She is working in a college here. Will I be required to provide employment verification documents for her also ?

Thanks


----------



## R#2018 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Doubt regarding spouse employment in 189 application*

Hello NB,
I have recently received invitation from skill select.
While filling the application, even though I have not claimed partner points, the application form has questions regarding my spouse's employment history. She is working in a college here. Will I be required to provide employment verification documents for her also ?

Can you please suggest

Thanks


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Which month is good for landing in Sydney and job hunt for a software eng?

261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I need a small suggestion. In the form 80 there is a column where i need to tell if i have a partner and it is mentioned that partner can be - spouse , de facto , girlfriend , boyfriend etc. I do have a girlfriend. Will it be fine to mention her in form 80 ? I hope this wont again require extensive proofs ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Please help

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi NB,
> Another problem just popped up.
> I had initiated medicals before visa lodge and now it has been deferred to additional medical tests which might take 3 more months to get the clearance.
> Now my question is ,
> ...


There is no point in wasting the invite unless you are highly apprehensive that you may not clear the medical examinations and your visa fees will be wasted

If that not be the case, then just submit the application and let it take its own course 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I need a small suggestion. In the form 80 there is a column where i need to tell if i have a partner and it is mentioned that partner can be - spouse , de facto , girlfriend , boyfriend etc. I do have a girlfriend. Will it be fine to mention her in form 80 ? I hope this wont again require extensive proofs ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Is she a part of the application?

Are you really serious that at some point of time you would be sponsoring her visa as your partner ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R#2018 said:


> Hello NB,
> I have recently received invitation from skill select.
> While filling the application, even though I have not claimed partner points, the application form has questions regarding my spouse's employment history. She is working in a college here. Will I be required to provide employment verification documents for her also ?
> 
> Thanks


You have to give her entire education and working history but no supporting evidence is required 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

behappy99 said:


> Which month is good for landing in Sydney and job hunt for a software eng?
> 
> 261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


No idea except that mid dec to mid jan is bad due to holidays

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi NB, 

No she is not the part of the application since our relationship could not be termed as a de facto since we are staying in different cities due to work. Hence we were not having sufficient proofs to be called a de facto. I discussed with you this also at that point of time. 

But yes she is my girlfriend and i plan to marry her in the next 1 year and sponsor her. What do you suggest ?


NB said:


> Is she a part of the application?
> 
> Are you really serious that at some point of time you would be sponsoring her visa as your partner ?
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

We did not apply as a de facto right now since we live apart due to work and do not fullfill the condition of living together to be called as a de facto. So if i would have mentioned her a de facto i would not have been able to provide proof of living together. But i guess mentioning her as my girlfriend should be fine since i am sure i will marry her in next 1 year and also there should not be any issue of providing proofs right now. What do you suggest?


NB said:


> Is she a part of the application?
> 
> Are you really serious that at some point of time you would be sponsoring her visa as your partner ?
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

NB said:


> There will be no negative impact in processing even if you dont claim points for experience
> Whether you will get an invite or not with lesser points, no idea
> 
> Cheers


Thanks '

One more thing can I claim 4 years instead of five years experience??
Because For these five years I have ITRs, Payslips and reference letter. 

Thanks 
Anand


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Why results are not posted at Skillselect website.It's been more than 2 months gap now....

Anyone having any clue???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> No she is not the part of the application since our relationship could not be termed as a de facto since we are staying in different cities due to work. Hence we were not having sufficient proofs to be called a de facto. I discussed with you this also at that point of time.
> 
> ...


I think you should take professional advice of a Mara agent on the same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anand797 said:


> Thanks '
> 
> One more thing can I claim 4 years instead of five years experience??
> Because For these five years I have ITRs, Payslips and reference letter.
> ...


Of course you can

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Why results are not posted at Skillselect website.It's been more than 2 months gap now....
> 
> Anyone having any clue???


They are erratic

Nothing much anyone can do about it

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I'm in the process of applying and uploading documents for 189 application.

1)which section to upload PAN card, Aadhar card? Where the section in which all personal identity documents can be uploaded. There is only birth evidence section for personal documents. 

2) in the member of family unit section for my spouse, can I upload kid's passport in which my name and my spouse name is mentioned?

3)what is the impact of uploading the document in wrong section?









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I'm in the process of applying and uploading documents for 189 application.
> 
> ...


1. Birth age evidence
2. Yes
3. No implication. Just that if the CO cannot find the document in the correct section, he may ask you for the same again, which may in turn delay the grant 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. Birth age evidence
> 2. Yes
> 3. No implication. Just that if the CO cannot find the document in the correct section, he may ask you for the same again, which may in turn delay the grant
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for the quick clarification. While uploading the documents, the immi account went down. It is currently down till tomorrow morning. Will the documents that I attached be saved?

Moreover, Only in the EOI I could mention that I'm not claiming points for my first employment. But in 189 application no where I could find an option to specify to exclude my first employment for points calculation. While selecting overseas experience I reduced those years and specified less years. Am I missing something? Where can I find that option? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

During adding employment whilst applying VISA, you do have an option to make the experience relevant or not.


bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick clarification. While uploading the documents, the immi account went down. It is currently down till tomorrow morning. Will the documents that I attached be saved?
> 
> Moreover, Only in the EOI I could mention that I'm not claiming points for my first employment. But in 189 application no where I could find an option to specify to exclude my first employment for points calculation. While selecting overseas experience I reduced those years and specified less years. Am I missing something? Where can I find that option?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> During adding employment whilst applying VISA, you do have an option to make the experience relevant or not.


Thanks for the response. But I could not find that option. It asks for employment for last 10 year.. And there is no option to specify whether the particular employment is for points calculation or not. Only during EOI I could select No for points calculation. I can share the screenshots once the system is up. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> I think you should take professional advice of a Mara agent on the same
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB , 

Thanks for the reply . 

Last time for the de facto query i took an advice of a mara agent and ended up being confused. I spoke with 2 mara agents and paid there hefty fees and both of them said different things. And hence in the end i decided not to mention my relationship status as de facto since it does not fullfill the staying together clause. 

Hence i am little hesitant in taking advice from them and spending a lot in the same sort of an issue which i think should not be a big deal. 

If i am having a girlfriend and i mention it in my form 80 which is a fact, what do you think can be the issue? Do you think there can be any problem in this? And she is not migrating. 

Just wanted to understand your thinking in this issue, can there be a problem? If yes then what sort ? 

Would love too know what you think

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

NB said:


> There is no point in wasting the invite unless you are highly apprehensive that you may not clear the medical examinations and your visa fees will be wasted
> 
> If that not be the case, then just submit the application and let it take its own course
> 
> Cheers


Okay. Thanks a lot. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick clarification. While uploading the documents, the immi account went down. It is currently down till tomorrow morning. Will the documents that I attached be saved?
> 
> Moreover, Only in the EOI I could mention that I'm not claiming points for my first employment. But in 189 application no where I could find an option to specify to exclude my first employment for points calculation. While selecting overseas experience I reduced those years and specified less years. Am I missing something? Where can I find that option?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Hi Newbienz,
Could you please let me know your comments on this? Especially where I can mark to skip points calculation for my first employment in 189 application? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramant8800 (Nov 28, 2018)

*Preinvite Victoria*



NB said:


> If you go under a STSOL Anzsco code, you are not entitled to apply for a PR
> 
> You should try to go under a MLTSSL Anzsco code only, if possible
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for the reply.

For system analyst category(190 MSTSOL) can we apply to live in victoria webesite as well . Just to let you know i have already submiited eoi with 65(+5 state) to skillset for quick pre-invite?

On the other hand , if i have only TSS 482(STSOL category) visa for Melbourne location then is that get me any benefit in applying 190 PR for victoria?

Please note , i have deputation letter and TSS 482 visa is only in my hand for Telstra customer in Melbourne.

Regards


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Could you please let me know your comments on this? Especially where I can mark to skip points calculation for my first employment in 189 application?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Hi,
I found the answer for this question. In the employment history section, there is a question which explicitly asks whether to include this experience for points calculation. I used that option. Thank you. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

I was wondering why your were not able to see it in first place.


bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi,
> I found the answer for this question. In the employment history section, there is a question which explicitly asks whether to include this experience for points calculation. I used that option. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> I was wondering why your were not able to see it in first place.


Yes, I filled up sometime back and totally forgot there is such option. Moreover, while asking the question, the site was down so I could not cross check before asking.Once the site is up, when I specifically look for that information, I could find. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Could you please let me know your comments on this? Especially where I can mark to skip points calculation for my first employment in 189 application?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


When I submitted the application last year, there was an option

Now they have changed the layout and I no longer have access to the screen, I cannot help you

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

NB said:


> When I submitted the application last year, there was an option
> 
> Now they have changed the layout and I no longer have access to the screen, I cannot help you
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for the Response Newbienz. I already replied to this question. After asking you, I could find that option. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz, 
Just wanted to cross check on my bridging visa. 
I lodged the application and got bridging visa. I'm currently in 457 Visa in Australia which is valid till next Aug 2019.So the bridging visa in NOT active state.It will turn active after my current visa before I get 189.
I'm planning to visit India this December. So I don't need a bridging visa B for the travel? Please clarify.









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramant8800 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


You get no benefit of going under STSOL category under 482 as far as your pr is concerned 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Just wanted to cross check on my bridging visa.
> I lodged the application and got bridging visa. I'm currently in 457 Visa in Australia which is valid till next Aug 2019.So the bridging visa in NOT active state.It will turn active after my current visa before I get 189.
> I'm planning to visit India this December. So I don't need a bridging visa B for the travel? Please clarify.
> ...


No Bridging visa B required

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

qazx said:


> Hi NB ,
> 
> Thanks for the reply .
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz can you please let me know what do you think

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz can you please let me know what do you think
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


This requires professional advice 
I will refrain from any comments on this issue

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> This requires professional advice
> I will refrain from any comments on this issue
> 
> Cheers


Okay, atleast can you tell me why is it so critical ? Is it because it will affect my future sponsoring capability ? 

Since i feel everything being discussed here needs some level of professional guidance. Just wanted to know why is this so critical ? If it because it will affect who i can sponsor in the future. ? 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Newbienz
Need your suggestion.

I have a student visa Subclass 500 with unlimited work rights. I am currently in India and have a job offer from Australia with joining date 10th December. I had to get my passport reissued and I got a new passport this Thursday itself. As my passport details had changed, I had to upload form 929 to update DHA regarding my new passport details. I did this last Friday and as per VFS global, it takes min 2-5 days for the dept to update the new details but I have seen cases when it even took 2-3 weeks for the changes to reflect on VEVO. My question is, should I go ahead and book my flights as per the joining date or should I wait for the department to update the details?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a4arunav said:


> Hi Newbienz
> Need your suggestion.
> 
> I have a student visa Subclass 500 with unlimited work rights. I am currently in India and have a job offer from Australia with joining date 10th December. I had to get my passport reissued and I got a new passport this Thursday itself. As my passport details had changed, I had to upload form 929 to update DHA regarding my new passport details. I did this last Friday and as per VFS global, it takes min 2-5 days for the dept to update the new details but I have seen cases when it even took 2-3 weeks for the changes to reflect on VEVO. My question is, should I go ahead and book my flights as per the joining date or should I wait for the department to update the details?


It’s your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Okay, atleast can you tell me why is it so critical ? Is it because it will affect my future sponsoring capability ?
> 
> Since i feel everything being discussed here needs some level of professional guidance. Just wanted to know why is this so critical ? If it because it will affect who i can sponsor in the future. ?
> 
> ...


That’s correct

If you don’t mention her at this stage, then it may affect your sponsorship in future 

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks NB for the suggestion


NB said:


> That’s correct
> 
> If you don’t mention her at this stage, then it may affect your sponsorship in future
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey guyz,

How to link the PR visa with new passport?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hey guyz,
> 
> How to link the PR visa with new passport?
> 
> ...




Login to your immiaccount and update the new passport details


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepalibabu1 (May 30, 2017)

I have applied for 189 Visa.I lodged my visa in mid of 2017 and got a NJL on June2018. I have replied on it on time and now they have half added my baby to my application (No link for health assessment).In my iimi account, They have added my child's name in "Applicant's Home" and in "Attach Documents" but they have not added in the section of "Health assessments"

I am in huge stress due to this reason can someone shear their experience in similar situation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nepalibabu1 said:


> I have applied for 189 Visa.I lodged my visa in mid of 2017 and got a NJL on June2018. I have replied on it on time and now they have half added my baby to my application (No link for health assessment).In my iimi account, They have added my child's name in "Applicant's Home" and in "Attach Documents" but they have not added in the section of "Health assessments"
> 
> I am in huge stress due to this reason can someone shear their experience in similar situation


There is nothing to be stressed about
It will be done in due course

You have to be patient 

Cheers


----------



## nepalibabu1 (May 30, 2017)

NB said:


> There is nothing to be stressed about
> It will be done in due course
> 
> You have to be patient
> ...


Sorry to ask the same question again. But is it normal that I am not getting a name of my child in "Health assessments" section? The addition of a baby in my account was not in 10th of October?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

nepalibabu1 said:


> Sorry to ask the same question again. But is it normal that I am not getting a name of my child in "Health assessments" section? The addition of a baby in my account was not in 10th of October?




There is a post in 190 visa lodge/grant group wherein “sana0306” had posted(Post ID 7961) regarding the same to send an email to the health department to get this activated for your child if you have been waiting long for CO to respond on the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Hope not breaking the thread.

I am in the midst of collecting the documents and I have a query regarding the PF statements. 

My 1st employer never paid the PFs as it was a small company. 

Hence, I had asked my employer to provide me on the letter head that they never used to deduct any PF to which they have denied. 

My query is do I need to submit any proof that I never used to receive any PFs from my employer ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope not breaking the thread.
> 
> ...


take a pdf version of that email and use as a proof that you tried to get the PF details and the same was denied


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks a lot Shekhar.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope not breaking the thread.
> 
> ...


It depends on what other proofs you have for that employment 

Cheers


----------



## chaps (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi NewBienz, 
Need your suggestion on attaching documents. I am primary applicant with 2 dependents. I have claimed 15 points for experience. I have uploaded RNR letters, tax documents, few pay slips for the three companies I have worked with. Unfortunately, I have uploaded single pay slips and consumed all the available slots (60 attachments). Now I want to upload Bank statement and PF statement just to avoid CO contact. Since I don't have space in main applicant's attachment, can we upload the main applicant documents in the dependent's document list by providing any means of communication or mentioning on the file name. thanks for your response


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chaps said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> Need your suggestion on attaching documents. I am primary applicant with 2 dependents. I have claimed 15 points for experience. I have uploaded RNR letters, tax documents, few pay slips for the three companies I have worked with. Unfortunately, I have uploaded single pay slips and consumed all the available slots (60 attachments). Now I want to upload Bank statement and PF statement just to avoid CO contact. Since I don't have space in main applicant's attachment, can we upload the main applicant documents in the dependent's document list by providing any means of communication or mentioning on the file name. thanks for your response


You cannot do that, without messing up the entire evidence
You have to be very careful when making sets of documents for uploading

Anyways You will now have to wait for the CO to contact you for additional evidence 

Cheers


----------



## chaps (Dec 4, 2018)

Ok, thanks NewBienz.


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
For my previous company where I worked for 3 years, I have submitted the following list of documents. Please let me know whether this is sufficient.

1)experience certificate
2)job offer letter
3)all 3 years bank ststements
4)all 3 years payslips
5)confirmation letter
6)RNR in company letter head
7)resignation acceptance letter
8)form 26 as for all 3 years. 
9)pf statements for 1 year only (could not get for other two years)
10)1 compensation revision letter (could not get other two)
11) 2 years Form 16 (could not get for 1 year)
12)1 spot award
13)1 local certification in that company

I'm bit concerned about not having full Form 16 and PF statements. I also raised grievance request with PF organizations but they said to collect from company but company has given for only PF monthly statements for current company.

Moreover, I can download ITR and attach that too? My documents count is already 58 just having only 2 slots. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> For my previous company where I worked for 3 years, I have submitted the following list of documents. Please let me know whether this is sufficient.
> 
> 1)experience certificate
> ...


Download the itr and combine them and upload as 1 document

You will still have 1 standby

Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

NB said:


> It depends on what other proofs you have for that employment
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the response.

I have the below proofs for that employment:
1. Salary Slips for 3 months
2. Appointment Letter and
3. Relieving Letter
4. Bank Statement showing credited salary
5. All Form 16
6. All 26 AS

Are these good enough or should I try to get any other additional document ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanks NB for the response.
> 
> I have the below proofs for that employment:
> 1. Salary Slips for 3 months
> ...


Can you get a reference letter ?
All payslips ?

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi NB,

We got Visa 190 and in Grant document its mentioned
Visa Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)

On VEVO, its mentioned 
Visa class / subclass SN / 190

*But we couldn't see NSW mentioned anywhere. Could you please put some light on this ?*
Are we missing anything or just Grant letter is fine , meant to say do we need to do anything anywhere ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> We got Visa 190 and in Grant document its mentioned
> Visa Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)
> ...


It’s not mentioned in the grant letter

But you are aware that you have been sponsored by NSW and you have given them a commitment when applying for sponsorship to live and work for 2 years in the state

So now to honour that commitment or not, is your decision 
There may or not be repurcussions, which only time will tell

Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Can you get a reference letter ?
> All payslips ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for inputs. 

Could you please suggest the contents of the reference letter and whom should i get it from?

Does it have to be from my reporting manager or the HR?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanks NB for inputs.
> 
> Could you please suggest the contents of the reference letter and whom should i get it from?
> 
> Does it have to be from my reporting manager or the HR?


You can check the reference letter format in ACS website

It can be issued by your manager or HR
Just make sure that it is issued on company letter head

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s not mentioned in the grant letter
> 
> But you are aware that you have been sponsored by NSW and you have given them a commitment when applying for sponsorship to live and work for 2 years in the state
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for responding. We are planning to move to Sydney. Just had thoughts in mind. So wanted to get it clarified


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Special thanks to NB for assisting me on my queries.

Got direct grant today.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi NB,
Am claiming partner points. Acs assesed her skills based on her old employment. She was not employed at the time of assesment. Now while applying visa she has joined a company and the role is different from assessed skill (developer).

Now I believe I have to add this current job in form 80. But should I add this current job in visa application ? If i try adding this current job in visa application, I dont see any option to mark it as irrelevant or not assesed. Will this be a problem ? 

Pleaese help how to proceed on this.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Special thanks to NB for assisting me on my queries.
> 
> Got direct grant today.


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 
Most members active on the thread get direct grant or at least faster then most applicants 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi NB,
> Am claiming partner points. Acs assesed her skills based on her old employment. She was not employed at the time of assesment. Now while applying visa she has joined a company and the role is different from assessed skill (developer).
> 
> Now I believe I have to add this current job in form 80. But should I add this current job in visa application ? If i try adding this current job in visa application, I dont see any option to mark it as irrelevant or not assesed. Will this be a problem ?
> ...


The spouse employment are not marked as relevant or not relevant 

Just add the jobs truthfully in the visa application and form 80 /1221 etc
You have nothing to worry about

Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the quick response


NB said:


> The spouse employment are not marked as relevant or not relevant
> 
> Just add the jobs truthfully in the visa application and form 80 /1221 etc
> You have nothing to worry about
> ...


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Special thanks to NB for assisting me on my queries.
> 
> Got direct grant today.




Congratulations!!!


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

HI NB,

I am claiming points for my partner . Do I need to submit his experience letter and everything or just ACS skill assessment letter is enough .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anushadias89 said:


> HI NB,
> 
> I am claiming points for my partner . Do I need to submit his experience letter and everything or just ACS skill assessment letter is enough .


You should submit the complete set of evidence for the spouse also as you are submitting for yourself

Cheers


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

NB said:


> You should submit the complete set of evidence for the spouse also as you are submitting for yourself
> 
> Cheers



Ok thanks... Will do the same


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi guys .. I arrived in sydney last week .. My wife is pregnant .. Now i want to knw the procedure for medical check ups .. Experince people please guide me .. ??


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi, I need your advice for documents to apply for the visa once Invited. I get a sense of tough road from reading forum posts about the documents. Can anyone give me the link to his continuation to the first post? I also want information about below major unknown areas for me.

1. How to apply for medicals, PCC etc from India - Is that the all of it?
2. How necessary is IT return form? Will the Form-16 alone serve the purpose? How many years' are needed?
3. Do they need the resume? Why do they need the resume? Is it resume or CV, they needed?
4. Apart from the documents submitted for ACS, do we need other documents related to study and work?
5. What is form-80, form-1100 (or something like that)?

I am too looking for a direct grand. Time is the most precious thing to me now. Help me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Hi guys .. I arrived in sydney last week .. My wife is pregnant .. Now i want to knw the procedure for medical check ups .. Experince people please guide me .. ??


Apply for a Medicare card asap and then take it forward from there

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineethelias said:


> Hi, I need your advice for documents to apply for the visa once Invited. I get a sense of tough road from reading forum posts about the documents. Can anyone give me the link to his continuation to the first post? I also want information about below major unknown areas for me.
> 
> 1. How to apply for medicals, PCC etc from India - Is that the all of it?
> 2. How necessary is IT return form? Will the Form-16 alone serve the purpose? How many years' are needed?
> ...


1. Generate a HAP I’d and get the tests done at the nearest authorised clinic
If you have not lived in any other country for more then 10 months, then you will need only Indian PCC.
You can get the same from the nearest PSK

2. It return forms are an important 3rd party evidence 
It is preferred that you have the same for all the years of your experience 

3. You can submit a resume which gives an eagle eye view of your entire life, without going too much into the technical details

4. A lot more documents will be required then what has been submitted to ACS.
You can go through the list on the DHA website

5. You can download the form 80/1221 from DHA website and start filling the same.
It’s a lengthy form and will require a considerable effort on your part 

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Generate a HAP I’d and get the tests done at the nearest authorised clinic
> If you have not lived in any other country for more then 10 months, then you will need only Indian PCC.
> You can get the same from the nearest PSK
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. Why I asked specifically about IT return is because I do not have the ITR report for the first year of my employment (2008) and for the last year (I have some arrears to be given to IT dept). But I think I have the form-16 for all these years.

Is it possible for you to give the list of documents you provided to CO? And, if we are providing such multiple documents, do we need to give an index file or something which makes it easier for the CO to go through the documents, if yes, how can I prepare one?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

vineethelias said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Generate a HAP I’d and get the tests done at the nearest authorised clinic
> ...


You could also download form26as from TRACES.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> You could also download form26as from TRACES.


Hmm, I like that idea.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vineethelias said:


> Thanks for the reply. Why I asked specifically about IT return is because I do not have the ITR report for the first year of my employment (2008) and for the last year (I have some arrears to be given to IT dept). But I think I have the form-16 for all these years.
> 
> Is it possible for you to give the list of documents you provided to CO? And, if we are providing such multiple documents, do we need to give an index file or something which makes it easier for the CO to go through the documents, if yes, how can I prepare one?


The list of my documents will not help you as each case is unique 
You have to prepare one based on your career

As long as you have alternative evidence for those years, lack of itr should not be an issue 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

A quick question.. I got 190 NSW visa, so is it mandatory to enter NSW during my validation trip or can I visit any other city and go back without stepping in NSW? And do I need to inform the authorities about my visit and after the validation how one can check that initial entry formalities are completed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> A quick question.. I got 190 NSW visa, so is it mandatory to enter NSW during my validation trip or can I visit any other city and go back without stepping in NSW? And do I need to inform the authorities about my visit and after the validation how one can check that initial entry formalities are completed.


You can enter and leave from any city in Australia for your validation trip without touching nsw also
No need to inform nsw of the same
There is no way you can check that the IED is complete 
As an extreme precaution, Just keep the tickets and boarding passes safely in case of a dispute at any later stage, but I have not heard of the same 

When you are in Australia for good, remember your commitment and live and work in nsw for at least the initial 2 years

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

NB said:


> You can enter and leave from any city in Australia for your validation trip without touching nsw also
> No need to inform nsw of the same
> There is no way you can check that the IED is complete
> As an extreme precaution, Just keep the tickets and boarding passes safely in case of a dispute at any later stage, but I have not heard of the same
> ...



That's great... 

Cheers


----------



## Prabha 1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey NB,
I got my gran and planing to fly in March.
I am bit confused with the stuff to carry. What are the essentials i should carry and what should i do before leave. Also should i rent a house online or should i visit the places and rent out. 
Please advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prabha 1 said:


> Hey NB,
> I got my gran and planing to fly in March.
> I am bit confused with the stuff to carry. What are the essentials i should carry and what should i do before leave. Also should i rent a house online or should i visit the places and rent out.
> Please advice.


Congratulations 

Are you travelling to settle first time or just to validate your IED ?


Cheers


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

NB said:


> There is no way you can check that the IED is complete
> As an extreme precaution, Just keep the tickets and boarding passes safely in case of a dispute at any later stage, but I have not heard of the same


NB, there is a stamp put on Passport page on entry or exit. That can be a proof of validation trip, right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> NB, there is a stamp put on Passport page on entry or exit. That can be a proof of validation trip, right?


In Australia, no immigration stamps are put on the passports when you enter or exit the country 

Cheers


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

NB said:


> In Australia, no immigration stamps are put on the passports when you enter or exit the country
> Cheers


Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## AU_VISA_189 (May 2, 2018)

Hi, 
I am looking to apply for Australia 189 visa under ICT Business Analyst Occupation and have below queries:

1. I have done mechanical engineering and have experience as BA for 9+ years. How many years will be deducted by ACS from my experience?

2. To get points for educations do I need to get my mechanical engineering degree accessed by Engineers's australia? If No, how many points i can get for education?

3. I am born in Nov 1986. My current age is 32 completed and 33 running. What age group i belong to in Points table?

4. My wife has total 9 years of experience out of which 5 years she has worked as developer and rest as software tester. Will she be able to add 5 points for partner skill if she applies under Software Engineer (261313) or Software Tester (261314)? She is an E&TC engineer.

5. I am applying for visa for occupation listed in MTSSL. To get partner skill points, your partner's qualification should also be from same list? or is it ok if it is from STSOL ( Software Tester :261314)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AU_VISA_189 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to apply for Australia 189 visa under ICT Business Analyst Occupation and have below queries:
> 
> 1. I have done mechanical engineering and have experience as BA for 9+ years. How many years will be deducted by ACS from my experience?
> ...


1. 6 years 
2. You can get 15 points if positively assessed by EA 
3. You can get 30 points for age as long as you get the invite before your 33rd birthday 
4. You can claim 5 points under 189 only if she is positively assessed as 261313
5. You can claim points under 189 if she is assessed as positive under 261313. 
Even if she is assessed positive under 261314, you can only claim points under 190

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Dear NB

I have a few queries please help 

I graduated in the month of may 2016, i have course completion cetificate issued on 6th may 2016, my transfer certificate states that i left the college on 31st may 2016. I have started working from 1st june 2016 and i have a 3 year contract with my current employer which expires on 31st may 2019, the twist is my degree certificate although states that the exam was held in may 2016 and i passed, at the bottom it states that the certificate was given to me on 3rd August 2016. Now i have spoken to engineers Australia manager he said that assesmment from them is not mandatory and if choose to go with them i would lose 2 months, but he also said that my claim was legitimate its just that they have this silly rule. I have spoken to someone from this forum who has already got his invite he started working in august 2012 and his certificate came in dec 2012 so there is a 4 month difference, he claimed 5yrs 3 months of experience from august and DHA didnt remove his 4 months of experience. He chose not to go for EA assessment. What do u suggest i do? 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear NB
> 
> I have a few queries please help
> 
> ...


No idea about EA processes 

But without any skilled assessment, how one can submit an EOI, I fail to understand 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

I am talking about relevant skilled employment assessment. Skills assessment has to be done by EA compulsorily its just that the employment assessment is not mandatory. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> I am talking about relevant skilled employment assessment. Skills assessment has to be done by EA compulsorily its just that the employment assessment is not mandatory.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I have no idea about EA process 

Cheers


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

I lodged my visa last Oct 12. My medicals expired last Nov 7 (I used the same HAP ID last year as it is still valid). What are the chances of a repeat medical??

Also, can I add my defacto partner after I receive the visa grant?? I didn’t mentioned that I will be including someone in a future application when I lodged the visa but I mentioned in Form 80 that I have a defacto partner. The reason I did not include her in the first place is lack of supporting documents to convince the CO.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> I lodged my visa last Oct 12. My medicals expired last Nov 7 (I used the same HAP ID last year as it is still valid). What are the chances of a repeat medical??
> 
> Also, can I add my defacto partner after I receive the visa grant?? I didn’t mentioned that I will be including someone in a future application when I lodged the visa but I mentioned in Form 80 that I have a defacto partner. The reason I did not include her in the first place is lack of supporting documents to convince the CO.


Even if you are asked to do the medical again, it’s a small matter
There is nothing to be worried about 
If asked just do it, matter over

You have all rights to apply for the visa for your de facto partner in future, once you have collected more evidence, but it would be a lengthy and costly process

Cheers


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi NB I lodged visa on 29 March 18 Co contacted on 23-07-18 responded to co on 24-07-18 from then no update No 2nd co contact noting on my application I crossed eight and half month last month I called to DHA they said everything is received the only decision is pending please send mail to DHA ,I sent email & feedback form in nov 1st week but still now no response can i send feedback again ?as I am going to cross global processing in next 15 days kindly advice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> Hi NB I lodged visa on 29 March 18 Co contacted on 23-07-18 responded to co on 24-07-18 from then no update No 2nd co contact noting on my application I crossed eight and half month last month I called to DHA they said everything is received the only decision is pending please send mail to DHA ,I sent email & feedback form in nov 1st week but still now no response can i send feedback again ?as I am going to cross global processing in next 15 days kindly advice


I don’t think anything would be done now for the next one month due to the holidays season

Wait till the 2nd week of January to send a polite reminder 

Cheers


----------



## Albertto (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi NB,

I got my invite for 189 on the 11th.I am looking for the submission checklist.I think you once shared it on this forum.I intend to submit once off together with my de-facto.Kindly reshare the post.I am in the process of gathering all the requisite documents.That post will be of great help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Albertto said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got my invite for 189 on the 11th.I am looking for the submission checklist.I think you once shared it on this forum.I intend to submit once off together with my de-facto.Kindly reshare the post.I am in the process of gathering all the requisite documents.That post will be of great help.


I never got around to actually doing it although I wanted to do it several times

Anyways, I believe that a list submitted by any other applicant, has no use by any other member as each case is unique

The standard list of documents to be submitted is given in the DHA website 
Use that as a starting points and then add or remove documents as per your own circumstances 
Remember to complete the list with just 50 documents per applicant, and keep 10 as reserve 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,
I have SD (for RNR) and experience letter(in company letter head) for my current company in Australia. Do I need employer rejection mail about RNR?

Is it like RNR Vs SD Or along with SD I need rejection mail? Please clarify. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I have SD (for RNR) and experience letter(in company letter head) for my current company in Australia. Do I need employer rejection mail about RNR?
> 
> Is it like RNR Vs SD Or along with SD I need rejection mail? Please clarify.
> ...


Many co insist for a reference letter despite having a valid SD 

At that time you can show that the company refused to give you the reference letter although you tried

Hopefully the co will agree

Cheers


----------



## chaps (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi NewBienz,

Can you please help me with the below question. I have lodged 190 on Sep 3 and submitted RNR letter on company letter head and got sign from my manager with his mobile and company email. However, a month back- the manager had to travel back to India due to visa issues and his mobile number and email id is changed. (Email id is changed as he was rehired to company as offshore resource now). In this regard, three weeks back I have submitted another RNR letter from my current company but this time I took the letter from HR. I have attached the docuement as 'Company Name-Roles letter -HR". My question is that I have submitted two RNR letters for the same company- will that be an issue? 

also, is there any way to update in immi that the manager who signed the letter is moved to India and his mobile and email id is changed and update with latest details?

PS: I have utilized 59 attachments out of 60 so will be hard to utilize the one last space unless it is really required.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chaps said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> 
> Can you please help me with the below question. I have lodged 190 on Sep 3 and submitted RNR letter on company letter head and got sign from my manager with his mobile and company email. However, a month back- the manager had to travel back to India due to visa issues and his mobile number and email id is changed. (Email id is changed as he was rehired to company as offshore resource now). In this regard, three weeks back I have submitted another RNR letter from my current company but this time I took the letter from HR. I have attached the docuement as 'Company Name-Roles letter -HR". My question is that I have submitted two RNR letters for the same company- will that be an issue?
> 
> ...


You should have attached the letter and named it as reference letter

Anyways what’s done is done
And SD and reference letter will.not be an issue

As you have attached a reference letter, hopefully the co will have no need to contact the manager who signed the SD
I hope the SD and reference letters are identical as far as your RnR goes

Cheers


----------



## chaps (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi NewBienz,

I named the first letter as "Company name-Experience Roles letter" and the latest one named as "Company name-Experience Roles_HR letter" and yes both the letters have similar RNR.

Initially I submitted the manager signed letter on company letter head as official letter as generally in my company manager will sign for roles letter related to visa. Since he had to travel, then I got the similar letter from HR.

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chaps said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> 
> I named the first letter as "Company name-Experience Roles letter" and the latest one named as "Company name-Experience Roles_HR letter" and yes both the letters have similar RNR.
> 
> ...


I don’t know where and how you have decided to give these weird names to documents 

The best name were Statutory declaration - company name for the initial one and reference letter- company name for the next one

Anyways as I said what’s done is done

Wait for grant or Co contact 
There is nothing else you can do about it

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

*RRV Query*

Hi NB,

What are the constraints for getting an RRV?

IF: I am in Australia for 2.5 years of the 5 on PR189,
AND: I fail to find a relevant job as per my ANZSCO (261313)
AND: I work on different odd jobs in these 2.5 years
AND: I apply for RRV

Will i be getting the RRV?

Also, will my spouse be also getting RRV on my single RRV as Secondary applicant like the PR?

Or, she have to apply separately? (She is not in any ANZSCO - She is a Travel Consultant)


Looking forward for some useful info..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> What are the constraints for getting an RRV?
> 
> ...


To get an RRV, it’s only important how many days you are on Australian soil
What job you have done or not done is immaterial 
You should not have violated any visa conditions 

Your spouse will have to apply separately and same rules will apply for her

If you stay for 2.5 years in Australia, you should not have any problems in getting a 5 years RRV under present rules

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks NB! 



NB said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Urgent Query.

Not sure if it is an appropriate question for this forum. Just seeking for any possible help. Desperate times, desperate measures. 
My parents are in Australia and my father is hospitalised. I have an immediate family member there who would much prefer to have me over in these difficult times. I am planning to apply for an emergency visa. But my 190 application is under process, it's been close to 3 months and I haven't received any email. So I'm guessing even a CO hasn't been allocated. Is it okay to go ahead and apply? Will I still be granted the emergency visitor visa? Any thoughts will be of much help.

Also, I was contemplating on calling DoHa. Can someone please help me with the number to reach them on? I will be calling from India.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Hi

* We request that you advise us when you have been formally invited by the Department of Home Affairs to make a visa application, and also when you have completed the visa application. You must inform the Skilled and Business Migration Program of your visa application reference number. *

This is what is mentioned in VIC nomination mail (marked as special note /point 2). Plz help to decipher it, got one confused. Shall one inform VIC after lodging visa application as well or only after outcome. Same query was raised on lodgement thread by other poster as well.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*US State Police Clearance*

Hi NB and all experts on this forum,
kindly help!

I submitted my application on Oct 1 2018 and today ( 13-Dec) I for a request for information email from Department of Home Affairs.

Following is what has been asked to provide:

1. Please provide a US State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months.

2. Medicals for each of our family members including me.

Now for pt1, we already submitted FBI document for my wife and I. Is there a separate State police clearance required too? 

For pt2, my wife is pregnant so I will be using change of circumstances when our baby is born end of Jan 2019.
We have not provided medicals yet . So should I go ahead with providing me and my daughter's medicals and provide evidence for my wife that she is pregnant and medicals will be provided later?

waiting for your replies.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frozen said:


> Urgent Query.
> 
> Not sure if it is an appropriate question for this forum. Just seeking for any possible help. Desperate times, desperate measures.
> My parents are in Australia and my father is hospitalised. I have an immediate family member there who would much prefer to have me over in these difficult times. I am planning to apply for an emergency visa. But my 190 application is under process, it's been close to 3 months and I haven't received any email. So I'm guessing even a CO hasn't been allocated. Is it okay to go ahead and apply? Will I still be granted the emergency visitor visa? Any thoughts will be of much help.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your father’s illness 
I hope he recovers soon

You are entitled to apply for the emergency visitors visa even if you have a 190 pending
Make sure that you declare it in case asked during application 
But if by a quirk of fate your 190 is issued first and then the 600, then the 190 will stand cancelled 

That’s a risk you will have to take although the chances are less in view of the holidays season and very high chances of the 600 being granted very quickly as it’s an emergency 

Have you tried contacting the Australia high commission in Delhi ?
In my opinion they can help you out better

Anyways the Australian contact number is

+61 2 61960196, Monday to Friday 9 am to 5 pm local time

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Hi
> 
> * We request that you advise us when you have been formally invited by the Department of Home Affairs to make a visa application, and also when you have completed the visa application. You must inform the Skilled and Business Migration Program of your visa application reference number. *
> 
> This is what is mentioned in VIC nomination mail (marked as special note /point 2). Plz help to decipher it, got one confused. Shall one inform VIC after lodging visa application as well or only after outcome. Same query was raised on lodgement thread by other poster as well.


No big deal

Just send an email to the department when:

1. When you get the invitation link in the EOI 
2. When you submit your application. Give the application number also 
3. When you get the grant . Give the grant number also

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi NB and all experts on this forum,
> kindly help!
> 
> I submitted my application on Oct 1 2018 and today ( 13-Dec) I for a request for information email from Department of Home Affairs.
> ...


1. No idea. But I am sure other members will help you out

2. You can complete yours and your daughters medicals and upload them.
For your wife, you can upload a doctor certificate confirming that she is pregnant and x Ray is not advised and ask for permission to submit the same after the baby is born
Try to get the doctors certificate from a DHA clinic to avoid doubts

Cheers


----------



## rrman83 (Aug 14, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. No idea. But I am sure other members will help you out
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For point 1, yes, you will need to get a PCC from the Department of State Police of the state. I got FBI PCC as well as State PCC when I submitted my 189 application . Just google “{State} Police clearance” for the website of your state to understand the process to get a PCC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

NB, my friend

I am relocating to new employer and new company. although my points of experience is upto 2017 only. is it necessary to inform to DHA>


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> NB, my friend
> 
> I am relocating to new employer and new company. although my points of experience is upto 2017 only. is it necessary to inform to DHA>


Until you get the grant, you should inform the co about your contact details in case he needs to contact you

Cheers


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Sincere Thanks.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Hi NB and all experts on this forum,
> kindly help!
> 
> I submitted my application on Oct 1 2018 and today ( 13-Dec) I for a request for information email from Department of Home Affairs.
> ...


yes, you need to get the PCC from State separately. This is different from FBI PCC. Search for something like ' StateName Identity History Check'...


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi NB , 

I got my grant today  

Thank you for all the help along the way. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi NB ,
> 
> I got my grant today
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Glad to have helped
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NP , you have been very kind and patient in helping everyone. 

I also wanted to let you know that they did not ask me for my form 80. I was about to upload it but i got my grant before that. 

Do you think i should send them form 80 seperately ? 

Just asking since i would be applying for a partner/spouse visa , i hope not submitting form 80 wont be a problem then ? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Thanks NP , you have been very kind and patient in helping everyone.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that they did not ask me for my form 80. I was about to upload it but i got my grant before that.
> 
> ...


It’s an optional form
The issue is over
Don’t try to complicate matters

Cheers


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi NB,

I received ITA in November for subclass 189 and currently in the process of arranging and uploading docs.

I have a query related to employment documents.

Do I need to upload each document related to each employment separately like payslip/Tax/Reference letter/Bank statement/Employment contract (total 5) for each employer ?
I have been employed in 5 different companies so that would mean total 25 documents or more.

Or should I club documents of similar type like payslip (for all employers) in one document and upload under "Payslip". Similarly for other categories like Tax/Bank statement etc.

The problem I am facing is that the total documents count is going beyond 60 if I am collating separately for each employer along with my wife's employment related document( I am claiming spouse points).

Please advise.

Thanks.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I received ITA in November for subclass 189 and currently in the process of arranging and uploading docs.
> 
> ...


You have to combine several documents in 1 file for uploading
I spent nearly 15 days doing the splitting and merging before finally uploading the documents 

Initially just finish the exercise within 50 documents per applicant and keep 10 in reserve for last minute 

How you will do it, depends on your own peculiar circumstances , as each case is unique and what was good for me may not work for you

Cheers


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for your response.

Even I have been doing this merging and splitting activity for past 2 weeks after reading your post on journey to grant.

Just worried that I should not confused the CO by merging too many documents into single file.

As u suggested, I also want to keep some buffer and not use up the entire 60 count of documents.

So I will try to club few more documents into single file to free up some space.

Thanks again.


NB said:


> You have to combine several documents in 1 file for uploading
> I spent nearly 15 days doing the splitting and merging before finally uploading the documents
> 
> Initially just finish the exercise within 50 documents per applicant and keep 10 in reserve for last minute
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Even I have been doing this merging and splitting activity for past 2 weeks after reading your post on journey to grant.
> 
> ...


You have to choose the least evil

You are just feeling overwhelmed with 5 employments

I had similar employments but mine were spread over 3 continents

Moreover I already had PR for 2 countries so I had to give documents for them also

So nothing to be worried, just do as best as you can

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi NB,

We have got NSW Visa 190 PR and entry date is till May'2019. My query is, is it mandatory for primary applicant first to make an entry to NSW, or secondary applicant can go alone now in February. Once he is settled, got job there, primary applicant can go anytime till May?


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi there,

Is the form 1221 necessary or form 80 is sufficient?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> We have got NSW Visa 190 PR and entry date is till May'2019. My query is, is it mandatory for primary applicant first to make an entry to NSW, or secondary applicant can go alone now in February. Once he is settled, got job there, primary applicant can go anytime till May?


Both persons can go independently 

Who goes first or later or which city , it is immaterial, as long as the IED is done before the last date

But if you want to honour your commitment to NSW, then do not take any job or rent a house other then NSW for the first 2 years

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azam_qr said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is the form 1221 necessary or form 80 is sufficient?


I submitted both
It’s your decision 

Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

NB said:


> Both persons can go independently
> 
> Who goes first or later or which city , it is immaterial, as long as the IED is done before the last date
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response. We have plan to stay in Sydney only


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Dear NB,
Thank you for answering all the queries. would you please advise when will I get NSW nomination for ICT security specialist? my DOE is on 3 Sep 2018. Also, I only submitted the EOI for 189 and 190 ( NSW ). do you think that I should submit another eoi for VIC? not a single invitation has been issued to ICT security in the recent months.
thank you for your time.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

NB said:


> I submitted both
> It’s your decision
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply. But will affect my application?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

azam_qr said:


> Thanks for the reply. But will affect my application?


As per the latest update, you need to submit both forms. You don't have the liberty now to submit form 80 only. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Dear NB,
> Thank you for answering all the queries. would you please advise when will I get NSW nomination for ICT security specialist? my DOE is on 3 Sep 2018. Also, I only submitted the EOI for 189 and 190 ( NSW ). do you think that I should submit another eoi for VIC? not a single invitation has been issued to ICT security in the recent months.
> thank you for your time.


I do not predict invites

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azam_qr said:


> Thanks for the reply. But will affect my application?


I can tell you what I did

I certainly thought it was necessary and that’s why I uploaded it
I did not upload any documents just for fun

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> I do not predict invites
> 
> Cheers


Dear NB,
I know you dont predict invitation. But I will be grateful if could share anything based on your previous experience .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Dear NB,
> I know you dont predict invitation. But I will be grateful if could share anything based on your previous experience .


Sorry

Got nothing

I was invited in a few days after I submitted my EOI

So never researched the process 

Cheers


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

Dear NB,

I have my first job positively assessed by the assessing authority. Now the problem is that I don't have the offer letter for this job. If I don't claim points for this job, should I input it as irrelevant in my EOI? Because as far as I know, I need to provide the offer letter for each job for which I am claiming points during visa lodging.

Kindly advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi NB,

In Form 80 - Part F - Employment, did you split it based on onsite secondment or added as a single entry with base branch address ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I have my first job positively assessed by the assessing authority. Now the problem is that I don't have the offer letter for this job. If I don't claim points for this job, should I input it as irrelevant in my EOI? Because as far as I know, I need to provide the offer letter for each job for which I am claiming points during visa lodging.
> 
> Kindly advise. Thanks in advance.


What all evidence do you have for this experience?

How important is this experience in your points table ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In Form 80 - Part F - Employment, did you split it based on onsite secondment or added as a single entry with base branch address ?


I split each company , designation, location

Cheers


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

NB said:


> I split each company , designation, location
> 
> Cheers


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

NB said:


> What all evidence do you have for this experience?
> 
> How important is this experience in your points table ?
> 
> Cheers


For this experience, I have the Employment Reference letter (with R&R) signed by HR, payslips, related Bank statements, Experience certificate, and Annual Salary/Tax certificate.

My points will not increase even if I consider this experience.

Thanks.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

srb10139 said:


> For this experience, I have the Employment Reference letter (with R&R) signed by HR, payslips, related Bank statements, Experience certificate, and Annual Salary/Tax certificate.
> 
> My points will not increase even if I consider this experience.
> 
> Thanks.


I am in a same situation. I don't have offer letter for my first company where I worked 5 years. I got the offer letter in paper format and I must have misplaced it somewhere.
But just like him, I do have employment reference letter ( without r&r), all months payslips, form 16 etc, ITR etc. 

How important is the offer letter in front of CO ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi NB,
When uploading bank statements as an additional proof of employment, do i need to upload all pages of the statement or only the relevant pages where salary transfer is reflected would suffice?
Also is form 26AS & ITR-V acceptable proof of income tax instead of form 16. I dont have form 16 from my earlier employers. whereas 26AS & ITR-V can be downloaded from the IT Website.
Thanks & Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> For this experience, I have the Employment Reference letter (with R&R) signed by HR, payslips, related Bank statements, Experience certificate, and Annual Salary/Tax certificate.
> 
> My points will not increase even if I consider this experience.
> 
> Thanks.


Then mark it an non relevant 

It is a no brainier 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi NB,
> When uploading bank statements as an additional proof of employment, do i need to upload all pages of the statement or only the relevant pages where salary transfer is reflected would suffice?
> Also is form 26AS & ITR-V acceptable proof of income tax instead of form 16. I dont have form 16 from my earlier employers. whereas 26AS & ITR-V can be downloaded from the IT Website.
> Thanks & Regards,
> Ravi


To maintain continuity it is better to upload the complete statement.
Just highlight the salary credit entries

Try to do with what documents you have

Do you have the PF statement ?

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Then mark it an non relevant
> 
> It is a no brainier
> 
> Cheers


NB, could you please share your thoughts on my query above?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> I am in a same situation. I don't have offer letter for my first company where I worked 5 years. I got the offer letter in paper format and I must have misplaced it somewhere.
> But just like him, I do have employment reference letter ( without r&r), all months payslips, form 16 etc, ITR etc.
> 
> How important is the offer letter in front of CO ?
> ...


Bank statement showing salary credits ?

PF statement ?

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Bank statement showing salary credits ?
> 
> PF statement ?
> 
> Cheers


Bank statement have to be checked. I closed the account in one bank Long ago, and I doubt I have pf statement as well

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Bank statement have to be checked. I closed the account in one bank Long ago, and I doubt I have pf statement as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You are taking things very casually 

If you want to give a strong application, then you have to try to arrange the requisite documents

If you want to try your luck and just give what you have, so be it

The choice is yours 

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> You are taking things very casually
> 
> If you want to give a strong application, then you have to try to arrange the requisite documents
> 
> ...


Thanks, I need to work hard then. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

A quick question.

I had filed for my EOI under BA 261111 on 5th Nov'18 with 75 points.

I need to get the Philippines PCC which takes around 3 weeks. India PCC is a pre-requisite and goes as one of the documents for getting the Philippines PCC.

Doubt:
Is there any chance of getting invite in Jan or Feb round so that I can start my PCC process from now onwards?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

*Post IED*

Hi Newbienz,

My IED is March 2019.
I just made a 4 day trip to Australia .

Does this trip update my details on the VEVO site ?


My visa expiry date is in November 2023.
Does this mean i am technically good till that date ?

Is there anything else that needs to be done ?

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick question.
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites 

But nevertheless, see the jan round and then decide

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> My IED is March 2019.
> I just made a 4 day trip to Australia .
> ...


No trips are reflected on VEVO

You are technically good till Nov 2023

Nothing else to be done except to make your plans to move permanently to Australia because I am sure you have not taken the pains and expenses to get the PR just for the fun of it

Cheers


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi,

My wife is 5 months pregnant right now so what should be recommended option for her medical test -

1) Go for wife’s medical now and skip x-ray. Upload remaining test report and wait for co contact. Once co contacts, let him know the scenario. Go for remaining wife’s test after delivery.

2) Just upload my medical report now and hold wife’s complete medical report upload till the delivery. If co contact happens, let me him know the situation. Upload medical and child’s passport after delivery for processing.

Please suggest.

Thanks !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is 5 months pregnant right now so what should be recommended option for her medical test -
> 
> ...


I would go with option 2

Cheers


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

NB said:


> I would go with option 2
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hey thanks for quick response !!

One query, option 2 will not add up additional time ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey thanks for quick response !!
> 
> One query, option 2 will not add up additional time ?


Option 1 & 2 will both have the same timelines

You can expedite the process only by getting a complete medical test done on your spouse including x Ray using radiation shields 

Cheers


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for clarifying !!

I will go with option 2 as suggested by you.

Regarding newborn medical - what they do and how much that cost ?

Thanks !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Thanks for clarifying !!
> 
> I will go with option 2 as suggested by you.
> 
> ...


No idea

You can call up and ask the nearest DHA clinic 

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick question.
> 
> ...


You might as well just get your PCC, I don't know how it works in Philippines but most PCC are valid for 1-2 years. 

Also based on your points and DOE, it is very unlikely you'll get an invite Jan or Feb. You will probably be looking at closer to May-June-July depending on invite numbers.


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

NB said:


> Then mark it an non relevant
> 
> It is a no brainier
> 
> Cheers


Thanks

Sent from my FLA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cssrivathsan (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi NB and others
I applied through an agent and got my Grant last month and planning to do a validation trip in April 2019. My son's passport is expiring in June 2019 and the agent advised that I renew the passport and provide him the details so he can update the immi account.
1. Is it better to renew the passport and travel or complete the validation trip and then renew the passport ?
2. My agent told that i need to go thorough him only to update the passport details since he owns the immi account ? Is there a way to get it done myself as I don't want to be dependent on him.

Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cssrivathsan said:


> Hi NB and others
> I applied through an agent and got my Grant last month and planning to do a validation trip in April 2019. My son's passport is expiring in June 2019 and the agent advised that I renew the passport and provide him the details so he can update the immi account.
> 1. Is it better to renew the passport and travel or complete the validation trip and then renew the passport ?
> 2. My agent told that i need to go thorough him only to update the passport details since he owns the immi account ? Is there a way to get it done myself as I don't want to be dependent on him.
> ...


I would get the passport renewed and have peace of mind

Unless the agent shares the details of the application he made, you cannot create a mirror Immiaccount 
Ask him for the same, I am sure he will have no objections as the work is already over

Alternatively you can create an Immiaccount using the details given in the grant and try to import the same
That may also work, but I am not sure, but no harm in trying

If all fails just give the agent the passport details and ask him to update it

Cheers


----------



## cssrivathsan (Jan 14, 2018)

NB said:


> I would get the passport renewed and have peace of mind
> 
> Unless the agent shares the details of the application he made, you cannot create a mirror Immiaccount
> Ask him for the same, I am sure he will have no objections as the work is already over
> ...


Thanks NB. I will renew the passport to have a peace of mind. Will see how it goes with the agent for the immi account stuff.


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> You might as well just get your PCC, I don't know how it works in Philippines but most PCC are valid for 1-2 years.
> 
> Also based on your points and DOE, it is very unlikely you'll get an invite Jan or Feb. You will probably be looking at closer to May-June-July depending on invite numbers.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t predict invites
> 
> But nevertheless, see the jan round and then decide
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi NB,

Does the CO expedite the application process as per points. I mean higher the points , faster the application process. Is that the case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azam_qr said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Does the CO expedite the application process as per points. I mean higher the points , faster the application process. Is that the case?


Never observed that

My personal opinion is that if the application and evidence is presented well with a cast iron case, then your grant is expedited

I myself got the grant in 2 weeks after I finished uploading my documents for which I took nearly 2 weeks
So end to end less then 4 weeks and I had only 70 points

Cheers


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*Seeking Guidence for birth certificate*

Hi NB,

I have applied for 189 visa for me, wife and 2 kids. The birth certificate of one of my kid is having my wife name mentioned as AAAA Malik(Surname) however rest of all documents mentioned her name as AAAA only which includes the birth certificate of my 2nd child, our marriage certificate, her passport etc.

If we go and get the birth certificate corrected they would update the certificate with her name as AAAA Malik Alias AAAA. This would mean that she has been known by multiple names in the past which is not true as apart from this there is not a single document where here name is other than AAAA. That would also mean that the form 80 which was filled for her also require updates as in the form we filled she has never been known by any other name than AAAA.

What shall we do in such a case? Should we wait for CO contact or we shall submit an Affidavit that there is a mistake in the birth certificate and her name shall be read as AAAA and not AAAA Malik.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa for me, wife and 2 kids. The birth certificate of one of my kid is having my wife name mentioned as AAAA Malik(Surname) however rest of all documents mentioned her name as AAAA only which includes the birth certificate of my 2nd child, our marriage certificate, her passport etc.
> 
> ...


You should have been careful when submitting the original application 
Members take things very lightly when applying 

Once it has come on record that she is also known as AAAA Malik, you have no option but to correct the form 80 also as well as any other form or online application it is mentioned 

Also get an affidavit made that AAAA and AAAA Malik are the same person

I see no other way out
You may like to consult a Mara agent also for clarification 

Cheers


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

NB said:


> You should have been careful when submitting the original application
> Members take things very lightly when applying
> 
> Once it has come on record that she is also known as AAAA Malik, you have no option but to correct the form 80 also as well as any other form or online application it is mentioned
> ...


Thanks, NB for the quick response. This thing skipped of my mind completely as this was the only document which had her name mentioned like it. Should we wait for CO contact or we can upload the corrected form 80 before that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Thanks, NB for the quick response. This thing skipped of my mind completely as this was the only document which had her name mentioned like it. Should we wait for CO contact or we can upload the corrected form 80 before that?


You have to do it asap
If the co sees it and asks, it may become a case of suppression of facts

Moreover, you should have have never opted for a single name
Throughout her life she will face problems in filling forms etc.

Cheers


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to do it asap
> If the co sees it and asks, it may become a case of suppression of facts
> 
> Moreover, you should have have never opted for a single name
> ...


Thank you...I have updated the form mentioning about the change...


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi NB,
My medical examinations (additional examination) are still in progress and it will take another 2 months to get the clearance. Since am sure it would get cleared, am planning to lodge the visa this week. 
Should I say 'NO' to 'Have you completed the required medical examinations before ?' (as my examinations are still in progress and would be in progress when CO picks up my case) 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi NB,
> My medical examinations (additional examination) are still in progress and it will take another 2 months to get the clearance. Since am sure it would get cleared, am planning to lodge the visa this week.
> Should I say 'NO' to 'Have you completed the required medical examinations before ?' (as my examinations are still in progress and would be in progress when CO picks up my case)
> Or say 'yes' and put 'Examination In progress' ?
> ...


You have to put yes because only then will you get the option to use the hap I’d under which you have given the medical tests

Only after you have paid the visa fees, will the department look at your test results and give you the clearance or ask for further tests as the case maybe

If you say NO, then the co will generate a new hap I’d and you will have to get tested under that again

Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

NB said:


> You have to put yes because only then will you get the option to use the hap I’d under which you have given the medical tests
> 
> Only after you have paid the visa fees, will the department look at your test results and give you the clearance or ask for further tests as the case maybe
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. 
I still have not lodged visa. But I have already got the mail from BUPA, that i have to do additional tests based on the initial test results. Which I have already started and is in progress.

But i get your point , 'll go ahead and put the hap ID. One more question - In this case will CO continue to process my visa application or wait until my medicals are cleared. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Thanks NB.
> I still have not lodged visa. But I have already got the mail from BUPA, that i have to do additional tests based on the initial test results. Which I have already started and is in progress.
> 
> But i get your point , 'll go ahead and put the hap ID. One more question - In this case will CO continue to process my visa application or wait until my medicals are cleared.
> ...


It’s surprising that your case was sent to bupa 
The department generally sends it only after the applicant has paid the fees
Anyways good for you

In all probability,he will wait to get the all clear from bupa before proceeding with your application other areas
This is just an assumption as each co have individual working styles 

Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for your response.
I'll go ahead, put my hapid and lodge the visa.



NB said:


> It’s surprising that your case was sent to bupa
> The department generally sends it only after the applicant has paid the fees
> Anyways good for you
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

@NB
Below is the list of documents i have collected for the Visa.

Identity
the pages of current passport showing photo, personal details and passport issue and expiry dates
A birth certificate: 10th Standard Marks Card.
A national identity card: AADHAAR Card, PAN Card, Voter's ID Card.
Proof of change of name. Affidavit stating "One and Same Person"
A marriage or divorce certificate
Employment
Positive skills assessment Letter
Employment reference letter on Company Letterhead for each role claiming points for
Company organisational charts showing position in the business and reporting lines
Payslips for every 3 months covering every year
Annual tax records. (Form 16)
Bank Statement
Certificate of membership of professional body to show that I met the requirements
Education
Positive skills assessment
Degree certificates for each degree conferred
Academic transcripts for each degree
High school diploma (10th & 12th )
English
Results of IELTS test/ PTE Test
Miscellaneous
Form 80
Form 1221
Passport Size Photo (45mm x 35mm)
Organizing the following 30 Days after filing the Visa Application
Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)
Medical Test Report.

As per your earlier feedback, organizing form 16 as a tax record from my earlier employers for the same. Does this Form 16 need to be sealed & stamped by my employer. Also if i am unable to get this organized, which is preferable to be uploaded- ITR V ? or Form 29AS?
Please let me know if the above list of documents are sufficient? Apart from this list any other document which you feel is absolutely "mandatory" and needs to be uploaded?

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> @NB
> Below is the list of documents i have collected for the Visa.
> 
> Identity
> ...


PF statement 
Original birth certificate 
CV

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

NB said:


> PF statement
> Original birth certificate
> CV
> 
> Cheers


 Thanks NB for your exemplary patience to go through and guide us. I am not sure how i would proceed without your guidance. 
Coming to the documents, few more queries.

PF Statement: Out of 10 years, i have only for 2 years, as the other organizations did not have PF component. Is it okay if i upload it only for the 2 years?
Birth Certificate: I do have it. But there is a small problem. The birth certificate states my name as "K. Ravi Chopra". All my government ID's are as "Ravi Chandrashekhar Chopra" but my educational documents are "Ravi C. Chopra". I have done an affidavit "One and same person" for the names in Government ID's and Educational documents. i thought it might create a confusion by submitting a document with totally different name mentioned in birth certificate which is not a part of the affidavit. What do you suggest?
As per your earlier feedback, organizing form 16 as a tax record from my earlier employers for the same. Does this Form 16 need to be sealed & stamped by my employer. Also if i am unable to get this organized, which is preferable to be uploaded- ITR V ? or Form 29AS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Thanks NB for your exemplary patience to go through and guide us. I am not sure how i would proceed without your guidance.
> Coming to the documents, few more queries.
> 
> PF Statement: Out of 10 years, i have only for 2 years, as the other organizations did not have PF component. Is it okay if i upload it only for the 2 years?
> ...


Can you get a letter from the previous employer that they were not eligible to deduct PF?
If so then give the letter and the record of the PF
Else avoid giving PF at all
Better not to give the birth certificate 

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Can you get a letter from the previous employer that they were not eligible to deduct PF?
> If so then give the letter and the record of the PF
> Else avoid giving PF at all
> Better not to give the birth certificate
> ...


Well they were eligible to deduct the PF. But as a company policy, they dont provide PF. Infact, they take an undertaking from all employees on day one stating the same- Form 11. This is reflected in my Payslip that there is no PF deduction.
Birth certificate- Thought so too. 
Please provide the clarification on Tax records bro.
"As per your earlier feedback, organizing form 16 as a tax record from my earlier employers for the same. Does this Form 16 need to be sealed & stamped by my employer. Also if i am unable to get this organized, which is preferable to be uploaded- ITR V ? or Form 29AS?"


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Hi... how many new year and chrismas holidays will be there amd staring from when pls ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 489 (Feb 15, 2018)

Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers[/QUOTE]
Hi NB
I have been w8ing for my skilled 489 visa since 2017 September. Do you think I will be able to get decision from department or they will hide my file for forever? Please share your experience regarding this. 
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Well they were eligible to deduct the PF. But as a company policy, they dont provide PF. Infact, they take an undertaking from all employees on day one stating the same- Form 11. This is reflected in my Payslip that there is no PF deduction.
> Birth certificate- Thought so too.
> Please provide the clarification on Tax records bro.
> "As per your earlier feedback, organizing form 16 as a tax record from my earlier employers for the same. Does this Form 16 need to be sealed & stamped by my employer. Also if i am unable to get this organized, which is preferable to be uploaded- ITR V ? or Form 29AS?"


Form 16 need not be stamped and sealed if it is computer generated 

Form 29as is better

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Hi... how many new year and chrismas holidays will be there amd staring from when pls ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t have exact dates
But all said and done, routine work comes to practically stand still after 3rd week of December to 1st Monday of jan

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

489 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Glad to have helped
> 
> Cheers


 Hi NB
I have been w8ing for my skilled 489 visa since 2017 September. Do you think I will be able to get decision from department or they will hide my file for forever? Please share your experience regarding this. 
Thanks.[/QUOTE]

Did you have any co contact ?

Cheers


----------



## 489 (Feb 15, 2018)

NB said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations
> ...


Did you have any co contact ?

Cheers[/QUOTE]
CO contacted me in may 2018, asked me to submit more evidence for my Work. Which I did with in 10 days- bank statements in which my salary is credited, etc. till now no co contact & not even answering my emails. My question is do they will provide me decision or my file will be elapse??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

489 said:


> Did you have any co contact ?
> 
> Cheers


CO contacted me in may 2018, asked me to submit more evidence for my Work. Which I did with in 10 days- bank statements in which my salary is credited, etc. till now no co contact & not even answering my emails. My question is do they will provide me decision or my file will be elapse??[/QUOTE]

There is nothing called lapse

The department has to finalise the case either ways

You have no option but to wait it out

You can try calling them up

Cheers


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

489 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > 489 said:
> ...


CO contacted me in may 2018, asked me to submit more evidence for my Work. Which I did with in 10 days- bank statements in which my salary is credited, etc. till now no co contact & not even answering my emails. My question is do they will provide me decision or my file will be elapse??[/QUOTE]

can you please confirm what proofs you submitted at the time of visa submissiont dat CO askef for more evidence


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi NB,

A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. My timeline is as below.


*To NB:*
I cannot thank you enough for your help! You are nothing less than a blessing from God! Everytime I asked questions, you made the effort to respond and guide me. I’m humbled and appreciative for all you’ve done. To you Sir I would like to say I thank you. 


*To everyonelse on this thread:*
You have no idea how much you assisted me indirectly through your various questions to NB. I got a lot of answers and ideas from your posts. Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. My timeline is as below.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi I wanted to know everything which I have to do once I receive an ITA and any preparation in advance which can be done like PCC pls advise. Also the cost and how and when to pay it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi I wanted to know everything which I have to do once I receive an ITA and any preparation in advance which can be done like PCC pls advise. Also the cost and how and when to pay it


Please do not post any roving enquires 

There is enough posts available on the forum on the process 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...r-threads-things-do-before-after-arrival.html


Go through them carefully and then if you have specific questions. Post

I believe in teaching a man how to fish rather then giving him a fish

All said and done, if you don’t have the time and tenacity to go through the posts, you can always engage a Mara agent to do it for you, after all they also have to make a living


Cheers


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello NB,

I have been deputed to UK,Ecuador and Japan TCS from India TCS. I have lodged my 189 visa application on 11th Nov 2018.

Document submitted for my deputation in VISA application as below:

TCS, UK Deputation:

1. Deputation Letter from TCS
2. UK Pay Slips
3. UK Bank Statements
4. Immigration stamping details.
5. TAX Proofs from UK.

TCS, JAPAN Deputation:

1. Email From TCS with Deputation details : Do not have the deputation letter, hence i got an email confirmation from TCS stating the deputation start and end dates.
2. Payslips : No JAPAN payslips as i was getting my salary credited in INDIAN account, hence provided my Indian payslip, where in it is clearly mentioned that my "Deputed Brach: JAPAN" 
3. Bank Statement: Indian bank statement for my complete tenure in JAPAN as my salary was credited into my INDIAN bank account.
4. Immigration stamps: Provided all my immigration stamp(travel in/out dates) details from my passport.
5. TAX Document : Given FORM-16(INDIA)for all the years as my salary was credited in INDIA even though I was deputed to JAPAN.

TCS, ECUADOR Deputation:

1. Email From TCS with Deputation details : Do not have the deputation letter, hence i got an email confirmation from TCS stating the deputation start and end dates.
2. Payslips : No ECUADOR payslips as i was getting my salary credited in INDIAN account, hence provided all my Indian payslips, where in it is clearly mentioned that my "Deputed Brach: ECUADOR" 
3. Bank Statement: Indian bank statement for my complete tenure stated in ECUADOR as my salary was credited into my INDIAN bank account.
4. Immigration stamps: Provided all my immigration stamp(travel in/out dates) details from my passport for ECUADOR.
5. TAX Document : Given FORM-16(INDIA)for all the years as my salary was credited in INDIA even though I was deputed to ECUADOR.

Now my queries are:
1. Do I need to produce JAPAN and ECUADOR payslips, bank statements and tax proofs which i do not have currently, for which i have already produce all my INDIAN proofs as that time my salary was credited in INDIA?

Please clarify.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have been deputed to UK,Ecuador and Japan TCS from India TCS. I have lodged my 189 visa application on 11th Nov 2018.
> 
> ...


If your entire salary was paid in india, how did you survive in the deputed locations ?

In most IT companies in India, only a portion of the salary is paid in india , and the balance is paid in the local accounts where deputed 

Cheers


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

I was getting allowances over there, which is not salary hence they have not provided salary slips and other things.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> I was getting allowances over there, which is not salary hence they have not provided salary slips and other things.


That must have been credited in a bank account

Do you have the statements for them ?

Did you file any tax returns in any of those countries?

What was the period of each deputations?
Cheers


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

For Ecuador I have the bank statements but again its in SPANISH and for JAPAN i do not have the bank details as it was in 2011 hence i lost the details some where. Is it necessary to provide those as i have already provided all the evidence from INDIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> For Ecuador I have the bank statements but again its in SPANISH and for JAPAN i do not have the bank details as it was in 2011 hence i lost the details some where. Is it necessary to provide those as i have already provided all the evidence from INDIA


What was the period of each deputations and the years when it happened ?

Cheers


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

JAPAN - 6 Months (Sept 2011 - Feb 2012)
Ecuador - 3 yrs (Dec 2013 - Oct 2016)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> JAPAN - 6 Months (Sept 2011 - Feb 2012)
> Ecuador - 3 yrs (Dec 2013 - Oct 2016)


Japan .. you may get away with as it was a short period but Ecuador you will need a a lot of evidence

Did you not need to file any tax return in Ecuador ?

Cheers


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes i do have some TAX docs and its in spanish, i need to provide a translated copy.
But for JAPAN i have some income certificate, shall i provide those? But getting bank statement i dont think so its possible as i lost all the bank details. Is that fine whatever i have i will just upload it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> Yes i do have some TAX docs and its in spanish, i need to provide a translated copy.
> But for JAPAN i have some income certificate, shall i provide those? But getting bank statement i dont think so its possible as i lost all the bank details. Is that fine whatever i have i will just upload it


As I said, Japan will not be a major issue as it’s a short period
Your Ecuador experience evidence documents have to very strong
Get them all translated to English 

Cheers


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

NB said:


> As I said, Japan will not be a major issue as it’s a short period
> Your Ecuador experience evidence documents have to very strong
> Get them all translated to English
> 
> Cheers



Thanks a lot NB!!!


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi NB

Please guide us through what’s next to grant !! 

Kindly share me group link or any website etc to work on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Please guide us through what’s next to grant !!
> 
> ...


No group link or website 

Just make arrangements to migrate within the IED

If you can’t come for ever, immediately, atleast complete your IED and go back and come for good when ready

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

NB said:


> No group link or website
> 
> Just make arrangements to migrate within the IED
> 
> ...


Three Cheers NB...


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi NB

Is there any action item from my end like updating or intimating in any Australian site regarding my PR details or is it just packing and flying to Australia before the expire date provided in my PR.


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hemanth87 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Is there any action item from my end like updating or intimating in any Australian site regarding my PR details or is it just packing and flying to Australia before the expire date provided in my PR.
> 
> ...


Just check your passport number and name in VEVO to the last alphabet of the entire family 

I hope you had completed your IED

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi NB need some info iam graduated as MBA and working as test analyst and BA. If i apply for ACS wht can i except how many years are they going to deduct and can i claim 15 points for my MBA degree please help me out


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Hi NB need some info iam graduated as MBA and working as test analyst and BA. If i apply for ACS wht can i except how many years are they going to deduct and can i claim 15 points for my MBA degree please help me out


You should presume 6 years will be deducted

For claiming points for mba , no idea

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

NB said:


> You should presume 6 years will be deducted
> 
> For claiming points for mba , no idea
> 
> Cheers


thanks for the reply


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

NB said:


> hemanth87 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Thanks for the info.I will check in VEVO.
Iam yet to enter Australia .My IED is given as 16th July,2019.


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Can you please tell me estimated time between preinvite and invite for victoria 190 nomination.... As i would loose points otherwise after 12 jan...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Duajaved said:


> Can you please tell me estimated time between preinvite and invite for victoria 190 nomination.... As i would loose points otherwise after 12 jan...


It is nearly 12 weeks but you may email and inform them that you will lose points on 12-Jan, maybe they will expedite 
It’s sheer bad luck that your decision falls bang in the middle of the holidays season 

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi NB,

I just read you reply on another thread about the recommend way for Medicals. In my case, I generated HAP ID for all the members in my application before lodging VISA, However, I have not undergone the Medicals yet as I plan to get it done in my home country in couple of weeks. 

Secondly, I clicked on the the organize Health button post lodgement and to my surprise exactly same HAP IDs were generated again.

Is my understanding that one can generate IDs before VISA Lodge and undergo medicals later correct? Will there be issues with this approach?

Best,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I just read you reply on another thread about the recommend way for Medicals. In my case, I generated HAP ID for all the members in my application before lodging VISA, However, I have not undergone the Medicals yet as I plan to get it done in my home country in couple of weeks.
> 
> ...



It was best avoided, but as you have already lodged the application, get it done in india asap on the hap I’d already generated


Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

NB said:


> It was best avoided, but as you have already lodged the application, get it done in india asap on the hap I’d already generated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming. Have arranged for the tests in India.

Best,


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

*Received Grant*

Hi everyone, 

Another grant to count before Christmas. I was in for some major surprise this morning. Received 190 grant sometime ago.😁 Someone at DoHA decided to spread some happiness just before leaving for their festival holidays I guess. My timelines are as below :

ANZSCO - 133111 Construction Project Manager
EOI - 16th August 2018 (65+5)
NSW invite for nomination - 23.08.18
Approval & ITA - 12.09.18
Lodged Visa with all documents upfront- 20.09.18
Medicals-18.10.18
Direct Grant - 21.12.18 🎉 🤩

My sincere thanks to NB and all the others who helped selflessly. Hope all of ya'll get your grant sooner than soon 😁🤗


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frozen said:


> *Received Grant*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

It’s a quick grant comparatively, like most active members on this thread 

Cheers


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> 
> It’s a quick grant comparatively, like most active members on this thread
> 
> Cheers


It sure is 🙂 Thank you very much NB.


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi NB,

I received an invitation on 11th September 2018 and lodged it on 25th September 2018 by MARA agent. On 4th Dec 2018, the CO officer contacted my agent for more documents which are PCCs, Form 80, and Form 1339, and medical checkup. The questions I have are:

1. As far as I know, form 1339 is Declaration of Service which is used for security checking and only few applicants have to fill this form. Am I in bad situation if I was asked to fill this form? Do you have any knowledge regarding this particular form?

2. I did medical checkup in AU in 20th Dec 2017 and CO officer asked me to do it again because it lasts only a month. During registration at the hospital, the panel physician informed me that the new HAP ID was error and she was unable to use it on eMedical. My agent already sent the email to inform the GSM regarding that issue. How long it takes for CO to reply and fix this HAP ID issue during Xmas and New Year holiday?

Apologise for the long story.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I received an invitation on 11th September 2018 and lodged it on 25th September 2018 by MARA agent. On 4th Dec 2018, the CO officer contacted my agent for more documents which are PCCs, Form 80, and Form 1339, and medical checkup. The questions I have are:
> 
> ...


Have you been in military service or connected with it ?

If so, you would have been correctly asked to fill the form 1339
As most members have no military record, they obviously don’t have to fill the same 

I do not know of any medical test which is valid for only a month

Is t a typo ?

If so, Please correct and post

Cheers


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Have you been in military service or connected with it ?
> 
> If so, you would have been correctly asked to fill the form 1339
> As most members have no military record, they obviously don’t have to fill the same
> ...



Hi NB,

No, I have never been in military. 

I did my medical checkup on 20th Dec 2017 for my tourist visa and on 4th Dec 2018 the CO asked me to do it again.


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

hakim92 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> No, I have never been in military.
> 
> 2. I did medical checkup in AU in 20th Dec 2017 and on 4th December 2018,CO officer asked me to do it again because it is still valid. During registration at the hospital, the panel physician informed me that the new HAP ID was error and she was unable to use it on eMedical. My agent already sent the email to inform the GSM regarding that issue. How long it takes for CO to reply and fix this HAP ID issue during Xmas and New Year holiday?


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Is a reference letter accepted by the manager for DIBP or it has to be from HR? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> No, I have never been in military.
> 
> I did my medical checkup on 20th Dec 2017 for my tourist visa and on 4th Dec 2018 the CO asked me to do it again.


Probably the co has mixed up and asked you to submit the form
Anyways, nothing to lose
Just fill and submit it

The tests required for tourist visa and permanent visa are different
If there is a discrepancy in the hap I’d generated for you, you have no option but to wait as your agent has already brought the same to the notice of the agent.
How long it will take is anybody’s guess

You will have to wait patiently for the correction to be done

If the DHA clinic is nearby, just ask the clinic to check again as the previous hap I’d has expired on 20th dec and maybe the system will accept it now

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Is a reference letter accepted by the manager for DIBP or it has to be from HR?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


It can be signed by anyone in the organisation 
It’s the content which is important, not who signs it as long as the details of the person signing it are given on the letter

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Nb

What are the rules of ensuring the grant is live, any blog or group is there for understanding rules of pr, I mean when we must live there, how many years min we need to stay there minimum or work there.

After pr is it direct citizenship? Please share bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Hi Nb
> 
> What are the rules of ensuring the grant is live, any blog or group is there for understanding rules of pr, I mean when we must live there, how many years min we need to stay there minimum or work there.
> 
> ...


PR is forever

It’s just the travel rights which expire every 5 years

To get the travel right 5 years RRV 155, you should have lived in Australia for at least 2 years out of 5

You can apply for citizenship after 4 years under present rules

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

NB said:


> PR is forever
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you

So, you mean min 2yrs to be in Australia within these 5yrs for eligiblilty to apply for RRV?

if so does it mean that stay of 2yrs should be continuous?

Can I leave my family in Australia till I get a good decent job in Australia? Will this be considered as “my stay” but technically I am not staying , my family will stay!! 

I got a great job opportunity here and want to work min 2yrs here before moving to Australia!! Pls guide bro


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Thank you
> 
> So, you mean min 2yrs to be in Australia within these 5yrs for eligiblilty to apply for RRV?
> 
> ...


The 2 years can be broken also

Your family does not count for you
Each applicant except children have to satisfy this requirements individually 

If you move after 2 years, no issue
You still have 3 years left in the present 5 years term
Moreover even if you go after 4 years, or even 4 years 364 days heavens will not fall, stay for 2 years and then apply for RRV

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

NB said:


> The 2 years can be broken also
> 
> Your family does not count for you
> Each applicant except children have to satisfy this requirements individually
> ...




After 4 year 364 days, I will loose travel rights? Isn’t t it? So does it mean , once we enter we can stay indefinitely?

In the mean time after 4yrs 364 days , if we exit country, we loose eligibility to enter?
Am I right? Pls correct me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> After 4 year 364 days, I will loose travel rights? Isn’t t it? So does it mean , once we enter we can stay indefinitely?
> 
> In the mean time after 4yrs 364 days , if we exit country, we loose eligibility to enter?
> Am I right? Pls correct me
> ...


That’s correct

You can get RRV 157 for 3 months easily once you are in Australia if you have to travel for an emergency for a short period

If you exit Australia without RRV then for all practical purposes you can’t enter again as PR

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> 
> You can get RRV 157 for 3 months easily once you are in Australia if you have to travel for an emergency for a short period
> 
> ...




Thanks 

so coming back to query !!

If we enter in 4yrs 364th days, let’s say.

And I didn’t exit the country

Does it mean, I am staying legally? Ever after 5years !! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Thanks
> 
> so coming back to query !!
> 
> ...


YES
You can live happily ever after legally

Cheers


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello... Kindly guide that form 80 should be filled with pen only or ballpoint can also be used .. Or which ink..secondly police certificate should be og date only after invitation or on the day of invite or pcc of almost 10 days earlier would also create no problem....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Duajaved said:


> Hello... Kindly guide that form 80 should be filled with pen only or ballpoint can also be used .. Or which ink..secondly police certificate should be og date only after invitation or on the day of invite or pcc of almost 10 days earlier would also create no problem....


I filled all the columns online and then took a printout and signed the page and then rescanned the set
Alternatively you can just print the signature page , sign it, scan it and then merge it with the other pages

This is what most applicants do
It is immaterial if you use a ink pen or ball point pen as long as it is black if you want to fill manually 

PCC can be of any date
Just remember that it is valid for only 1 year since it was issued

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi NB iam filling form 80 and 1221 and iam primary applicant and my partner had worked for only 2 year from past 7 years and reaming time he spent in giving online trainings so in experience section wht should i mention for form 80 and 1221 and iam not claimg points for my partner.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nelutla said:


> hi NB iam filling form 80 and 1221 and iam primary applicant and my partner had worked for only 2 year from past 7 years and reaming time he spent in giving online trainings so in experience section wht should i mention for form 80 and 1221 and iam not claimg points for my partner.


No problem

Just fill the forms truthfully on what you and your husband did

There is nothing to be worried about if he was not doing a full time regular job
Just write that he was giving online training and you were supporting him, if required 

The main focus is on the primary applicant, the spouse is mainly checked from the character and security angle

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

NB said:


> No problem
> 
> Just fill the forms truthfully on what you and your husband did
> 
> ...


Thanks NB


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Duajaved said:


> Hello... Kindly guide that form 80 should be filled with pen only or ballpoint can also be used .. Or which ink..secondly police certificate should be og date only after invitation or on the day of invite or pcc of almost 10 days earlier would also create no problem....


I'd fill out digitally on the computer and then just signature being in regular ink. I would've gone insane filling out by hand just question 18 alone had me fill up 90% of the last page alone. (before anybody thinks I am pretending to be some hot shot jet set moron: I live in a place that if you drive in any random direction a little over an hour you're in a different country... make that 3 and you will have been in at least 2/3 other countries).

I go with digital, check it, double check it, show your agent if you are working with one, and once it's done print and sign. 

Police certificates are valid for 1 year after issue.


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Duajaved said:


> Hello... Kindly guide that form 80 should be filled with pen only or ballpoint can also be used .. Or which ink..secondly police certificate should be og date only after invitation or on the day of invite or pcc of almost 10 days earlier would also create no problem....


thank you


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

Dear NB,

I was in UK from 21-Sep-2010 to 02-Jun-2011 (total <9 months) for study purpose. Then I went to Denmark 15-Sep-2011 via UK and stayed there until 13-Jul-2012 (around 10 months). 
DO I need PCC for UK & Denmark?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

While submitting EOI, do I need to specify each role in my company?
Like if I promoted one level while in a company, Do I need to make two entries for one company for both the roles?

Also, as per my ACS, I can claim points from August 2012. Can I update in EOI the job from Sept 2012? I still don't lose any points if I push one month further. The reason is, If I can omit one month, I can omit one employer altogether so that I have less paperwork to worry about. I do not have offer letter for that employment as well. My next employment starts exactly on 01 Sept 2012. I have every document from that employment onwards.

Another query is: In my offer letter, I did not sign at the end (because I got it as a pdf and I had to reply in mail with confirmation) and on one page, the year is mentioned as 2011 instead of 2012 (clerical typo). My offer letter is in company letter head.

Please help as I am in EOI submit stage.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I was in UK from 21-Sep-2010 to 02-Jun-2011 (total <9 months) for study purpose. Then I went to Denmark 15-Sep-2011 via UK and stayed there until 13-Jul-2012 (around 10 months).
> DO I need PCC for UK & Denmark?
> ...


Theoretically you don’t need, but CO have been known to ask for PCC for border line cases like yours

How much time and money is required to get a PCC for both countries?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> While submitting EOI, do I need to specify each role in my company?
> Like if I promoted one level while in a company, Do I need to make two entries for one company for both the roles?
> 
> Also, as per my ACS, I can claim points from August 2012. Can I update in EOI the job from Sept 2012? I still don't lose any points if I push one month further. The reason is, If I can omit one month, I can omit one employer altogether so that I have less paperwork to worry about. I do not have offer letter for that employment as well. My next employment starts exactly on 01 Sept 2012. I have every document from that employment onwards.
> ...


I split each company also by designation and location

All employment till 31st August 2012 can be marked as non relevant 
You can start claiming points from 1st sep 2012

But that may not absolve you totally from submission of evidence for the earlier periods

Recently some members have been asked to submit evidence for the period that they did not claim points for also

Regarding, the typo, can you not get it corrected ?
Your not signing is not an issue, you can always sign and scan and use that copy for submission to DHA 

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> I split each company also by designation and location
> 
> All employment till 31st August 2012 can be marked as non relevant
> You can start claiming points from 1st sep 2012
> ...


I don't think I can get that offer letter corrected. Even if at the slightest chance they correct it, they are obliged to put new dates for that. I cannot find a logical way a company can do it. Is that typo gonna hurt me? 

Only the date in the document header(where we put today's date) is wrong on one page. The joining date and other info are all correct.

And about the signature, is it mandatory? Do I need to print it out and sign at the bottom before submitting?

When you say some CO asks for the previous employment which are not considered for points also, Do you think I can add those documents as well as a proactive way?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> I don't think I can get that offer letter corrected. Even if at the slightest chance they correct it, they are obliged to put new dates for that. I cannot find a logical way a company can do it. Is that typo gonna hurt me?
> 
> Only the date in the document header(where we put today's date) is wrong on one page. The joining date and other info are all correct.
> 
> ...


If it is just on one page, I don’t think the co would be bothered
Leave it

If the offer letter says sign and send back to the company, then just take a print out , sign and rescan it
What’s the big deal and hesitation?

I added all the evidence for the period I did not claim points for also right at the beginning 

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

NB said:


> Theoretically you don’t need, but CO have been known to ask for PCC for border line cases like yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I haven't yet tried to check the process, steps and monetary matters of obtaining the PCC from both countries, since I thought that I dont need it.

Now it seems that I have to make an effort to do the same.

By the way, how do we prove our stay in foreign countries especially if it is for study purpose? By the entry/exit dates stamped in passport?

Sent from my FLA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Actually I haven't yet tried to check the process, steps and monetary matters of obtaining the PCC from both countries, since I thought that I dont need it.
> 
> Now it seems that I have to make an effort to do the same.
> 
> ...


The passport is the evidence where it is stamped


Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

NB

Greetings

After grant, what all changes we need to notify. Below changes are expected in near future :

1. Change in job - next week 
2. Change in country of job
3. Renew my son passport

Please advise



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> NB
> 
> Greetings
> 
> ...


After grant only passport number changes to be updated

It’s high time you started googling for trivial matters

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

NB said:


> After grant only passport number changes to be updated
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> If it is just on one page, I don’t think the co would be bothered
> 
> Leave it
> 
> ...


Do we need to mention the previous work experience in EOI which we are not claiming points for ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aypn (Dec 16, 2018)

*Partner points and US temporary refusal of Visa*

Hello NB

I got an invitation with 75 point on 11 Dec 2018. I am collecting documents. I have couple of queries. It would be great if you can help with the queries
1. My wife has a positive ACS assessment. It is mentioned that "experience after Dec 2015 can be considered". ACS deducted 6 years. My wife worked from Dec 2009 till Dec 2016. I have got her payslips, bank statements, 26AS, offer letter, promotion letter, annual compensation letter etc., The problem is after Feb 2016 she went on loss of pay for few months. Given the fact that she has satisfied the ACS requirement for the skill (6 years), I believe that it should be fine. Does what I believe makes sense ?
2. Recently I traveled from US to India and had to go for US Visa stamping. I got my Visa refused with 221(g) asking for some documents from my employer. Meanwhile, I am in India and my family is stuck in US. So some documents like Indian PCC will look different because mine will be from RPO and my wife's will be from Consulate. Will this be a problem?. Also, I am confused about my residential address. Whether to mention India or US as my company has already responded to the US consulate and a decision is awaited. Also, will this refusal of US visa become a problem. I will include sufficient details while lodging the PR 189 where-ever applicable

Thanks for your time to share your thoughts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Do we need to mention the previous work experience in EOI which we are not claiming points for ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes
Just mark them as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aypn said:


> Hello NB
> 
> I got an invitation with 75 point on 11 Dec 2018. I am collecting documents. I have couple of queries. It would be great if you can help with the queries
> 1. My wife has a positive ACS assessment. It is mentioned that "experience after Dec 2015 can be considered". ACS deducted 6 years. My wife worked from Dec 2009 till Dec 2016. I have got her payslips, bank statements, 26AS, offer letter, promotion letter, annual compensation letter etc., The problem is after Feb 2016 she went on loss of pay for few months. Given the fact that she has satisfied the ACS requirement for the skill (6 years), I believe that it should be fine. Does what I believe makes sense ?
> ...


1. I presume you are claiming spouse points, and hence the question 
If so , she has a positive assessment.
If she meets the other requirements also, you can claim 5 points 

What happened after 1st jan 2016 is immaterial 
End of story 

2. Where the pcc is issued is immaterial 
Problem may come in proving geniuine relationship if you are apart for long period 
H1B rejection should also not be a problem as it is quite common as long as it was not on account of character or security reasons
You should give your Indian address as you cannot be sure that USA will issue the visa

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi NB,

Shall i skip providing documents of my "current" employment as i have marked it as "non relevant" even though assessed positively by VETASSESS
I am currently filling in form 80 & form 1221 and have a few queries.

Form 80
1.Q.No. 19- Employment details. Do we need to indicate the details of my "current" employment which though assesses positively, i have marked as "non relevant" due to lack of documentation.
2. Q.No.20- Can i include online certification courses in Education.
3. Q.No.23:- Expected Date & City of arrival: Are these details flexible (Say plus or minus 6 months) or set in stone?
4. Q.NO.42- Do i need to include the details of my Ex- wife as i am divorcee.
5. Q.No.43- In "Associated People" section do i need to include the details of my family- Parents, siblings etc. that is asked even though they are not migrating/ travelling with me?

Form 1221
1.Q.No. 24- Employment details. Do we need to indicate the details of my "current" employment which though assesses positively, i have marked as "non relevant" due to lack of documentation.
2. Q.No. 27- Can i include online certification courses in Education.

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Shall i skip providing documents of my "current" employment as i have marked it as "non relevant" even though assessed positively by VETASSESS
> I am currently filling in form 80 & form 1221 and have a few queries.
> ...


Form 80

1. YES

2. Your choice. 
If It doesnt add to the value but increases the CO workload in verification , then no sense 

3. You can give any approximate date. It has no sanctity as you have no way of knowing when you will actually get the grant

4. No idea. You will have to study it yourself

5. YES

Form 1221

1. YES
2. Same as form 80

Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Happy and peaceful holidays everyone!
And many many thanks to everyone for helping us with all our idiotic queries and enquiries.
You guys are wonderful!! 

Hope everyone around the world, be it expats or locals, who are struggling internally and externally make it big and make the world a beautiful place to live


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

I want to ask that i have done two full jobs one i in private sector and other in government sector... I have claimed points for private sector job... Now in form 80 should I declare my both jobs as both of them are current.... If yes then how... Would it effect my process of p. R??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Duajaved said:


> I want to ask that i have done two full jobs one i in private sector and other in government sector... I have claimed points for private sector job... Now in form 80 should I declare my both jobs as both of them are current.... If yes then how... Would it effect my process of p. R??


You have to truthfully give details of all your jobs in form 80

Even in the EOI you should have given both jobs and marked the government job as non relevant if you did not want to claim points for it

Moreover I don’t understand how you can hold 2 full time jobs simultaneously for long periods especially as one is a government job

Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

I agree that how can a person hold two full time jobs


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Private job was on weekends and hours were only 20 per week ...so easily managable... Computer based analysis job it is ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Duajaved said:


> Private job was on weekends and hours were only 20 per week ...so easily managable... Computer based analysis job it is ...


Then it’s not a full time job
It’s a part time job
And you have claimed points for only the part time job ?

I think you are not giving the facts clearly 
I am confused

Cheers


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

But Engineers australia has considered it full time and gave positive assessment..


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

No in their booklet it was mentioned that they conside 20 hours as full time


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi NB,

In form 80, there is a question on previous passport.

I don't have it with me now. Some details such as issue date and passport number is present in current document. Other than that I don't have any other details especially name and expiry.

Can I leave some of those columns blank and explain in part T, that I don't have the old passport with me ? Or should I leave all fields blank. The passport was pretty old which was taken when I was an infant. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Duajaved said:


> No in their booklet it was mentioned that they conside 20 hours as full time


I dont understand your case

I am sure others will help you out

Cheers


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

N. P... Thank you ..


----------



## shamilkpm (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi NB,

I am in a situation that, my ex-company couldn't provide payslips earlier to to 2015 and tax form as well.

Also in my bank statements salary credits only mention as "Auto pay credit" only.

Ex-company willing to give employment reference letter. 

Can you please advise how can i proceed further. ? 

Should I get any statutory Declaration from my ex-manager ? Ex-Ceo also willing to provide statutory declaration but he is retired now.

Please advice.

Thank you.
Shamil

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shamilkpm said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am in a situation that, my ex-company couldn't provide payslips earlier to to 2015 and tax form as well.
> 
> ...



You can download the tax forms from the income tax website if TDS was deducted in any year

If you get a reference letter then no SD is required
I hope you know what a reference letter means

Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thanks for the all help so far. 

A quick question:
I am employed with my current company for last 3 years. Do I need to submit the bank statements for last 3 years showing the salary credited for all the months?

I tried downloading the bank statement online for last 3 years, but the bank is only showing the details of last 2 years. I have downloaded the bank statements for last 2 years.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the all help so far.
> 
> ...


You can easily go to the branch and get the statement for the 3rd year that you don’t have

It’s better to give the statement for all the years as it is a very Important 3rd party evidence 

Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

NB said:


> You can easily go to the branch and get the statement for the 3rd year that you don’t have
> 
> It’s better to give the statement for all the years as it is a very Important 3rd party evidence
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a ton NB for a quick response.


----------



## shamilkpm (Dec 22, 2018)

NB said:


> You can download the tax forms from the income tax website if TDS was deducted in any year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

I may be in wrong understanding that, Employment Reference letter and Payslips together need to submit. But I am out of payslips availability. Due to lack of payslips as supporting documents what we can provide? 

I had thought of tax form instead. But tax form in Malaysia doesn't show employer name.? 

Please advise. Thanks alot.

Regards
Shamil

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

shamilkpm said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I may be in wrong understanding that, Employment Reference letter and Payslips together need to submit. But I am out of payslips availability. Due to lack of payslips as supporting documents what we can provide?
> 
> ...


Official bank statements should suffice, if you have nothing else I think. ALso don't know if you guys have like a social security system of some kind, but employers tend to pay into that and that usually has a record too. You could use that, if the tax records don't contain employer information.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shamilkpm said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I may be in wrong understanding that, Employment Reference letter and Payslips together need to submit. But I am out of payslips availability. Due to lack of payslips as supporting documents what we can provide?
> 
> ...


Reference letter and SD are one and the same
No sense in providing both

Instead of payslip can you get a letter from the company giving each month salary details in a letter ?

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

NB said:


> I filled all the columns online and then took a printout and signed the page and then rescanned the set
> Alternatively you can just print the signature page , sign it, scan it and then merge it with the other pages
> 
> This is what most applicants do
> ...


Hi NB,

I am filling my form 80, form 1221 online. I was planning to print the last page only to sign, scan and upload.
Or is it required to print out all the pages after filling online, then scanned and uploaded.

A stupid doubt.

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am filling my form 80, form 1221 online. I was planning to print the last page only to sign, scan and upload.
> Or is it required to print out all the pages after filling online, then scanned and uploaded.
> ...


Either way is fine

Cheers


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hii guys is there any group , which can help in getting jobs in Sydney Australia ..Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Hii guys is there any group , which can help in getting jobs in Sydney Australia ..Thanks


No idea

Cheers


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

hey, bro.. sorry i couldnt see signatures on my mobile app.. apologize about the DM.. posting my question here, pls let me know basis your convenience.. 

i applied for SA 489 in Jan, got CO contact in May 1st week, replied very next day and got grant in August.

around May also got invited for 190 NSW, so applied for that too. do i have to withdraw my 489? is been 7 month and it still hasnt moved. got immi commencement mail after 6 months. 

look fwd to your advice in case u know about this.. thanks


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi NB,
In form 1221, what are the secondary qualificatsions that we need to fill in 10th, 12th & then University?
Regards,
ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

theotherashish said:


> hey, bro.. sorry i couldnt see signatures on my mobile app.. apologize about the DM.. posting my question here, pls let me know basis your convenience..
> 
> i applied for SA 489 in Jan, got CO contact in May 1st week, replied very next day and got grant in August.
> 
> ...


You don’t have to withdraw the 489
It’s an independent visa and has no connection with the 190

Some cases fall through the cracks and are delayed
You have already been security vetted to a great extent when the 489 was granted and there is no justification in your case being delayed so much

Anyways, there is nothing much you can do about it

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi NB,
> In form 1221, what are the secondary qualificatsions that we need to fill in 10th, 12th & then University?
> Regards,
> ravi


Only after 12th has to be filled
So in your case university onwards 

Cheers


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

thanks man, appreciate your response.. ill wait till global processing time is over, which is 2 months from now, then write to the case officer.. got his email address when i got the immi commencement mail.. cheers!!





NB said:


> You don’t have to withdraw the 489
> It’s an independent visa and has no connection with the 190
> 
> Some cases fall through the cracks and are delayed
> ...


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

In Immi accoubt, when i am filling in the details of the Language test and the details, it also asks for Main Language?
What is the "Main Language" being reffered here? - Mother tongue or English?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> In Immi accoubt, when i am filling in the details of the Language test and the details, it also asks for Main Language?
> What is the "Main Language" being reffered here? - Mother tongue or English?


I wrote Hindi which is my mother tongue and faced no problems 

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Do we need the PCC to be done before filing the visa application? 
I was under the impression that PCC & Health could be done once the CO asks?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Do we need the PCC to be done before filing the visa application?
> I was under the impression that PCC & Health could be done once the CO asks?


Your choice

If you submit an application with these 2 documents, the CO need not contact you and you may get a faster grant

Most members on the forum including Me prefer to submit a complete application 

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi NB,
For Visa, Do i need to upload the documents for my current employment even though i am not claiming points for the same.
P.S. I had provided them for VETASSESS for my skill assessment.
Regards,
Ravi


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello guys, any idea whether CO is asking for aadhaar these days?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi NB,
> For Visa, Do i need to upload the documents for my current employment even though i am not claiming points for the same.
> P.S. I had provided them for VETASSESS for my skill assessment.
> Regards,
> Ravi


It’s your choice
Some do it some don’t
I did it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Hello guys, any idea whether CO is asking for aadhaar these days?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It’s an additional evidence that you can provide

If you have one or can get one, best to upload it

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s an additional evidence that you can provide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have one. Need to apply for that.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi NB,
Thanks to your guidance, I submitted my Visa applications. And now arranging for the PCC & Medicals. i have few queries regarding the same:

Medicals:
I generated my HAP Id and the refferal letter for the medical tests. At the top of the letter, It shows "NO PHOTO AVAILABLE". Is it the usual case, or have i missed something?

PCC:
I have currently downloaded the PCC form and filling it in. I am applying under 189 visa. What is the purpose that i need to select in the application form for PCC?
1. Immigration purposes other than Citizenship OR
2. Long Term Visa/ Stay OR
3. Residency Permit.

Also how does PCC gets tied to my Visa application, as i have already submitted my visa application.
There is a separate health tab in immi account, but not tab for PCC.

Just asking!!

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks to your guidance, I submitted my Visa applications. And now arranging for the PCC & Medicals. i have few queries regarding the same:
> 
> Medicals:
> ...


The photo will be taken by the doctor and attached to the application 

For pcc you can write option 1 or 3

There is a specific drop down for PCCs in the document upload section
Look for it carefully under character 

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Few more queries:
My mom's name in her passport is "Arati Chandrasekhara Chopra", but in my passport in parents section is listed as "Arati Chandrasekhar Chopra". 
She has gotten her passport after me.
While filling in form 80 for myself, I filled out her name as per her passport and not mine, is that a problem???
If yes, how can this be rectified.
Also will this create a problem in future in applying a parent visa for her considering her names listed in my passport & her passport is different
Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Few more queries:
> My mom's name in her passport is "Arati Chandrasekhara Chopra", but in my passport in parents section is listed as "Arati Chandrasekhar Chopra".
> She has gotten her passport after me.
> While filling in form 80 for myself, I filled out her name as per her passport and not mine, is that a problem???
> ...


You should have given both versions of the spelling in the form 80 and application whenever asked if she was known by any other name

File a form 1023 and give both versions of her name
In the form Give details of all places where you have filled her name

Cheers


----------



## Nikki_Blr (Dec 10, 2018)

*Need your help regarding PR Visa*

Hi 

I am glad to say that I found your post is really helpful & guiding in the right way! 

I have few queries, regarding PR visa. I hope you can help me in clearing my doubts & that could be of great help too 

Need your help regarding PR VISA. 

Here are my points:

Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
State sponsorship- 10
----------------------------
total: 75 points
----------------------------

Would like to mention, that I have my masters degree in Software Engineering. I have work experience for 3 years in a Software company. Now am planning to opt-in for CCNA & Python programming course. Will this course be any benefit for Skillset in Australia? Or should I have to take some other course which can help me to get PR

Suggestions are Welcomed! Accordingly, I can join a course
please feel free to guide me 

I’m looking forward to your reply.

Many Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nikki_Blr said:


> Hi
> 
> I am glad to say that I found your post is really helpful & guiding in the right way!
> 
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Nikki_Blr said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These courses will add value to your professional profile but will not add any PR points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikki_Blr (Dec 10, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> These courses will add value to your professional profile but will not add any PR points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi , Thanks for getting back!

Can you please suggest me what other courses can I avail, in order to get more PR Points.
I mean to say after course completion I can work in the respective field again to gain additional work experience.
Like say, most happening course/skill in demand?? accordingly, i can enroll


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello NB,

I've been watching your posts and few others silently since long.
Finally got the moment that I can have a conversation with you : )
Glad that you've stated this thread to help others with your experience. Kudos..!!

Ok, to start with, i would like to prepare for most of the documentation before getting the invite and all prior to VISA lodge.
I don't have the current checklist in case you have posted this info in any thread, then could you please pass on the link ?
Or shall i use this one. Any info in this not relevant now ?
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

Primary i'm looking for all documentations required + approach for Medicals prior to VISA lodge.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I've been watching your posts and few others silently since long.
> Finally got the moment that I can have a conversation with you : )
> ...


Use the list given on DHA website
Add or remove documents as per your own situation 

Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html


Cheers


----------



## _Singh_ (Dec 28, 2018)

Extremely helpful thread. Thanks


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

NB said:


> Use the list given on DHA website
> Add or remove documents as per your own situation
> Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein
> Cheers


Sure i'll have a look.
Thanks man.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi NB

Can you advise the list of recruitment consultants in power and energy sector in Australia, please

Regards



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Can you advise the list of recruitment consultants in power and energy sector in Australia, please
> 
> ...


No idea

Did you think I am google ?

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

NB said:


> No idea
> 
> Did you think I am google ?
> 
> Cheers




Yes thanks.

You are more than google for many of us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Yes thanks.
> 
> You are more than google for many of us
> 
> ...


You have left me speechless 

What can I Say

Cheers


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey NB,
Hope you can throw some light.

My First Entry date was waived off upon my request and I was sent a notice (pdf) for the same.
Howver, myVEVO app still shows my first entry date as that mentioned in the grant letter.

Is the waive off not reflected in myVEVO app ?
Or, shall I reclarify from HomeAffairs ?

Cheers!
Nanho


----------



## Takker (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I am 37 years old and having 16 years of experience in healthcare industry as an Field Service Engineer.Currently working in Dubai.Following are my educational details 
1) BBA - Distance learning program 
2) Diploma In electronics & video engineering ( I did my Diploma after 12th , Unfortunately I could not passed 12th exam due to drop out in one subject) 

I want to start my PR process.I have some basic questions.I am expecting all your practical views , which will help me to take some imp decisions.

1) Should I apply through agent ? Is it really worth?
2) On given details what are the chances to get basic 65 points? For age? Education? Experience?

Thank you in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Hey NB,
> Hope you can throw some light.
> 
> My First Entry date was waived off upon my request and I was sent a notice (pdf) for the same.
> ...


It is better to get it reclarified 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Takker said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am 37 years old and having 16 years of experience in healthcare industry as an Field Service Engineer.Currently working in Dubai.Following are my educational details
> 1) BBA - Distance learning program
> 2) Diploma In electronics & video engineering ( I did my Diploma after 12th , Unfortunately I could not passed 12th exam due to drop out in one subject)
> ...


1. It all depends on how much time and energy you are ready to spend in researching on various possibilities 
If you think that just posting in the forum is enough, you are sadly mistaken 
You will have to do your own research

If you don’t have the time or inclination, then better to go through an agent

2. No idea

Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> Takker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Takker said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am 37 years old and having 16 years of experience in healthcare industry as an Field Service Engineer.Currently working in Dubai.Following are my educational details
> 1) BBA - Distance learning program
> 2) Diploma In electronics & video engineering ( I did my Diploma after 12th , Unfortunately I could not passed 12th exam due to drop out in one subject)
> ...


To Each his Own with regards to MARA agents. I know for a fact I could not have gone through it without my agent, she was super, I could not have been more pleased. When my skills assesment needed appeal she went ahead like a bull and put in a lot of extra work and didn't ask for more money just because it was more work (she works with a flat fee, which I was very fortunate to get). 

I am very lucky with her. I had preinvite and nomination within a week after submitting the EOI. I am ever greatful for her.

But some people like to do it themselves, and more power to them. I have nothing but respect for them because it's such a daunting task, but I wouldn't've gotten a PR nomination without my agent so I am super greatful I met her and chose her as my agent.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyad said:


> To Each his Own with regards to MARA agents. I know for a fact I could not have gone through it without my agent, she was super, I could not have been more pleased. When my skills assesment needed appeal she went ahead like a bull and put in a lot of extra work and didn't ask for more money just because it was more work (she works with a flat fee, which I was very fortunate to get).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contact info?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

NB said:


> No trips are reflected on VEVO
> 
> You are technically good till Nov 2023
> 
> ...


Thank you Newbienz,
I agree with you .

Even though i made my initial trip , VEVO still shows my initial entry date.
Is this normal ?

Thanks


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

redtar1979 said:


> Thank you Newbienz,
> I agree with you .
> 
> Even though i made my initial trip , VEVO still shows my initial entry date.
> ...


I'm resident in Australia and my VEVO still shows the "Enter before date" in the past.


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

FFacs said:


> I'm resident in Australia and my VEVO still shows the "Enter before date" in the past.


Hmm , interesting ,
My VEVO details before and after entry are the same , no changes. 
Is there a way to confirm if my Initial entry was recorded.

I saw the VEVO customer service number 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/telephone/outside-australia

Thanks


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

redtar1979 said:


> Hmm , interesting ,
> My VEVO details before and after entry are the same , no changes.
> Is there a way to confirm if my Initial entry was recorded.
> 
> ...


I guess you could give them a call. I know your fear well, I had the same. I checked on VEVO the day before and day after IED fearing it might say "VISA CANCELLED" or something equally horrifying despite me taking the validation trip. It didn't. Look at it this way: when you entered your PP details for check-in, the visa was checked, when they scanned your passport at the desk/gate of the departure airport, your visa was checked, when you arrived in Oz, your visa was checked. But still, if it puts your mind at ease, give them a call.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

outspoken said:


> Contact info?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They are called NextVisa... drop them an e-mail.


----------



## AU_VISA_189 (May 2, 2018)

Dear All, 

I am Indian citizen and currently working in Singapore. I will be applying for ACS skills assessment and wanted to know if I can get the documents certified by legal professional in Singapore. (All my educational certificates, passport, etc are issued in India). 

Below is the snippet from Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants: 
_Documents Certified Outside Australia can be *certified by an equivalent authority within the country of
origin*. Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide information regarding certification of
documents outside Australia._

Based on the above, any idea if getting this certified in Singapore (outside of country of Origin) would be acceptable?

TIA for your response.


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

FFacs said:


> I'm resident in Australia and my VEVO still shows the "Enter before date" in the past.


Thanks FFacs, 
I called the number and they confirmed my entry and exit


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Wish NB and everyone here a very happy new year x

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AU_VISA_189 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am Indian citizen and currently working in Singapore. I will be applying for ACS skills assessment and wanted to know if I can get the documents certified by legal professional in Singapore. (All my educational certificates, passport, etc are issued in India).
> 
> ...


You can get the documents certified in Singapore also even if they are issued in india
I have got my Indian issued documents attested all over the world, and faced no problems 

There are notaries in Singapore also whom you can use

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB, Happy New year !!

How can we submit bank statement? I have monthly statements available in my email for one year (from 2012 - 2013) and that account is closed now. So I cannot generate whole statement for a year.
Shall I submit those monthly statements?
Also, after 2013, my salary goes to my present account. Shall I generate the whole 5 year statement from bank?

Apart from these, I do not have bank statements for the years before 2012 but those years are not used for point calculation. Shall I skip statement for the those years?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> NB, Happy New year !!
> 
> How can we submit bank statement? I have monthly statements available in my email for one year (from 2012 - 2013) and that account is closed now. So I cannot generate whole statement for a year.
> Shall I submit those monthly statements?
> ...


Merge the monthly statements in 1 pdf file along with the other bank statements
No problem
You have to make a plan on how you are going to upload the evidence and merge or bifurcate the bank statements accordingly 

Do not go above 50 documents initially and keep 10 in hand for last moment use

I had uploaded the bank statements for the periods that I did not claim points for

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Merge the monthly statements in 1 pdf file along with the other bank statements
> No problem
> You have to make a plan on how you are going to upload the evidence and merge or bifurcate the bank statements accordingly
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll go with yearly statements as I have divided salary slips yearly.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Merge the monthly statements in 1 pdf file along with the other bank statements
> No problem
> You have to make a plan on how you are going to upload the evidence and merge or bifurcate the bank statements accordingly
> 
> ...


Merging PDF files is a good idea.

Do you think it is best to merge salary slips of every year?
Can the same go with form16, pf statement as well ?
I thought to zip all PDFs and upload it.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Merging PDF files is a good idea.
> 
> Do you think it is best to merge salary slips of every year?
> Can the same go with form16, pf statement as well ?
> ...


You cannot zip the files

You have to make sure that the files are under the uploading limit size

Cheers


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

outspoken said:


> Thanks, I'll go with yearly statements as I have divided salary slips yearly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi

Just some experience (might not apply but it's best you know still). My bank provides "custom" statements for a small price (let's say $10 per statement) and they filter all transactions you want and put it in one document, letter head and sign all pages etc. Legally official bank statement (it can be quiet long when I proved de facto with 2 years spending every transaction on credit card from our account we used it was 50 A4 pages). 

So it might be worth giving your bank a call and ask if they can do something similar. Might make your life (and the COs / assessors life a lot easier, which will surely help you to get your grant sooner).

But also important for assessment: my assessment got rejected on the first go, and when it went through I had paid my bank for another statement where they only filtered for transactions that were paid by one specific company (who was giving me client testimonial) then it went through when (in addition to other documents) I attached this new bank statement. 

TL-DR:
Ask your bank if they can make one custom statement with the transactions you need, it might make things easier on you and whoever needs to review those documents from Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyad said:


> Hi
> 
> Just some experience (might not apply but it's best you know still). My bank provides "custom" statements for a small price (let's say $10 per statement) and they filter all transactions you want and put it in one document, letter head and sign all pages etc. Legally official bank statement (it can be quiet long when I proved de facto with 2 years spending every transaction on credit card from our account we used it was 50 A4 pages).
> 
> ...


I would not filter my statement as there is no continuity 
The CO would never be sure what you are hiding
Better to give the complete statement .
Just highlight the specific entries relevant to your application 

Cheers


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> I would not filter my statement as there is no continuity
> The CO would never be sure what you are hiding
> Better to give the complete statement .
> Just highlight the specific entries relevant to your application
> ...


I'd err on the side of caution and provide both actually. At least that is what I did, for most of my bank accounts. The most important one anyway. 

I think it's best to judge on a case by case basis tho: in my example keep in mind I provided bank statements for 6 bank accounts (and it should've been more but with a Stat Dec I got out of the others) some of those accounts with 10+ years history. In one case I just needed incoming transactions from my wife for the past 2 years. Not so sure diluting that with super irrelavant paypal transactions from 12 years ago would've been the wise choice. 

But you are right for example on my main company account I provided the full details and when I got rejected I provided the filtered transactions, and after that I got my positive assessment. So the only thing we can deduct for sure is full details didn't work, and full details + filtered transactions did.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> I would not filter my statement as there is no continuity
> The CO would never be sure what you are hiding
> Better to give the complete statement .
> Just highlight the specific entries relevant to your application
> ...


One more thing, I looked it over and got some of the details:

Steps:

1) I got the rejection (after filing full detail bank statements)
2) I filed the appeal (no further details regard bank provided)
3) Got contacted by the authorities requesting further details specifically with regards to payment details (as well amongst others). It made me a bit angry as like you I thought "they already have all the details"... paid for a filtered bank statement provided that.

Got the positive assessment next week. 

If I were to go through it again I'd go full details plus filtered relevant transactions as well to speed things up. If speed not important I'd wait to be asked for full details like I was eventually. 

And regardless of whether all transactions are relevant or not: I'd still try and figure out if my bank can just give me one statement to submit, as it's easier than processing many statements.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> I would not filter my statement as there is no continuity
> The CO would never be sure what you are hiding
> Better to give the complete statement .
> Just highlight the specific entries relevant to your application
> ...


Do you mean highlighting inside PDF or taking printout of PDF first and highlight using marker and then scan it ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Do you mean highlighting inside PDF or taking printout of PDF first and highlight using marker and then scan it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Highlighting it inside PDF file electronically 

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

Query regarding employment proofs
=======================

I have worked in 5 different companies in last 14 years and the first one's experience ( last 2 years 2007 onwards) counted in ACS evaluation.
Now going ahead apart from the Relieving Letter + RnR (used in ACS) , what all other documents i need to furnish (mandatory) ? Form 16 + Payslips i can arrange for all except for first company i dont have the bank statement + only payslips of first company since 2007 (started in 2005) , missing 2005-6 payslips.
Also...
1) How many payslips should we attach (first+last of each FY?)
2) How the documents are arranged ? Per company or Per FY ?

Thanks...!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Query regarding employment proofs
> =======================
> 
> I have worked in 5 different companies in last 14 years and the first one's experience ( last 2 years 2007 onwards) counted in ACS evaluation.
> ...


1. I attached each and every payslips 

2. You have to work it out yourself based on your own circumstances 
Each case is unique and what was good for me , may not hold good for you

Spend a few days figuring out the best method to make the job of the CO easier and then only upload the 
documents 

Try to finish the evidence in maximum 50 documents so that you have 10 more in hand for last minute 

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

I just want your opinion on this::

I had filed my earlier EOIs in 189 and 190 visa (for NSW and VIC) with overall 65 points with 10 points for PTE exam in which my score was overall 76. This exam was given by me in Nov 2017. 
I waited for almost one year to get an invite, but all in vain.
So, I decided to reappear for PTE few days back, i appeared for the same on 31st Dec 2018, and got the results the very next day. This time my overall score is 84. 
As far my knowledge is concerned 79+ in PTE gives 20 points. If that's true, than my score may rise to 75.
Do u agree on that?

If yes, than I shall update my EOI in next 3-4 days.
Pls suggest....


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

You need 79+ individually in all the four sections of PTE as well .... If you have got it, then yes.....Go ahead and update your eoi.


amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I just want your opinion on this::
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I just want your opinion on this::
> 
> ...


It’s not the overall score that gives you the points
You need to have at least 79 in all 4 subjects to get 20 points 
If so then update the EOI immediately or better lodge a new EOI with the new score

Cheers


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys, a quick (and important) question. I have worked remotely for an overseas company while here in AUS and ACS has acknowledged when I contacted them that they will consider this as Australian work experience. I've worked remotely for about 3 years and 5 months but my question is how much out of this would ACS consider as work experience. I have completed a Bsc in IT from Sri Lanka in 2008 and completed my Masters in AUS in 2014. Professional year ended in mid 2015. In my previous ACS assessment they have considered my education and professional year as suitable for assessment in the relevant ANZCO code. Im not sure if the duties I had working remotely will qualify but I still thought I'd give it a shot. Anyway the so will ACS consider my experience after my Masters in AUS or will it be the full 3 years?

I hope someone can help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

y2j said:


> Hi Guys, a quick (and important) question. I have worked remotely for an overseas company while here in AUS and ACS has acknowledged when I contacted them that they will consider this as Australian work experience. I've worked remotely for about 3 years and 5 months but my question is how much out of this would ACS consider as work experience. I have completed a Bsc in IT from Sri Lanka in 2008 and completed my Masters in AUS in 2014. Professional year ended in mid 2015. In my previous ACS assessment they have considered my education and professional year as suitable for assessment in the relevant ANZCO code. Im not sure if the duties I had working remotely will qualify but I still thought I'd give it a shot. Anyway the so will ACS consider my experience after my Masters in AUS or will it be the full 3 years?
> 
> I hope someone can help.


All said and done, remember that ACS is not the final authority for deciding if your Australian experience is valid or not

There is possibility that the CO will not allow the points for the remote Australian experience 
You may have to fight it out at the tribunal which is a costly and time consuming affair 

You should keep that in mind when taking a decision 

Cheers


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

NB said:


> All said and done, remember that ACS is not the final authority for deciding if your Australian experience is valid or not
> 
> There is possibility that the CO will not allow the points for the remote Australian experience
> You may have to fight it out at the tribunal which is a costly and time consuming affair
> ...


I actually called the immigration and spoke to a consultant there and she said they will consider the experience depending on whether I have paid tax for the relevant period of time. Which I have done. That's the only reason for me to even consider this as this experience has just been sitting there and I didn't want to include it in my EOI. Anyway do you have any idea when ACS would consider experience will begin from?

Appreciate your help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

y2j said:


> I actually called the immigration and spoke to a consultant there and she said they will consider the experience depending on whether I have paid tax for the relevant period of time. Which I have done. That's the only reason for me to even consider this as this experience has just been sitting there and I didn't want to include it in my EOI. Anyway do you have any idea when ACS would consider experience will begin from?
> 
> Appreciate your help


You have paid taxes in Australia for the work you did remotely from Sri Lanka ?

Cheers


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

NB said:


> You have paid taxes in Australia for the work you did remotely from Sri Lanka ?
> 
> Cheers


I was in Australia and worked remotely for a company in Sri Lanka. I had to disclose the salary as overseas income in my tax returns.


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi NB,
Thanks for your guidance, I have lodged my Visa application. However as i wait for my Visa, had a few more queries popping up for future course of action.

1. Mom's Visa:
We are 3 of us- 1 elder brother, myself, and 1 younger sister. Elder brother is based out of Bangalore. Younger sister migrated to Oz in Feb 2015. Now, i am waiting for my Grant to Oz (Fingers crossed). We intend to take our mom as well to Oz. She is 70. As i understand, to apply for a parent visa: More than 50% of your children need to be in Oz. Secondly, you need to be based out of Oz for atleast 2 years.
Assuming, that i get my Grant by June 2019 and move to OZ by Dec 2019. When can my sister apply for my Mom's Visa?
a. In June 2019, as soon as i get my grant OR
b. In Dec 2019, after i move to Oz.

2. Partner Visa:
I was married for 5 years and divorced with my partner in September 2017. However, after total blackout b/w us for 6 months, We started conversing and we are planning to give our relationship another chance. My ex- wife is unaware of my plan to migrate to Oz. 
Facts: Both our names are imprinted on each other's Passport in spouse section. We are staying separately for last 2 years. We want to give our relationship another chance without any legal obligation like marriage. See if it works out, and then make it official. I see that there is an option for "De Facto Partner". Am i legible to use that in the current scenario. Also what would be the documents that would be expected to submitted for the same?

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks for your guidance, I have lodged my Visa application. However as i wait for my Visa, had a few more queries popping up for future course of action.
> 
> 1. Mom's Visa:
> ...


Before you proceed any further , you should get your mother a hap I’d medical test and ask the clinic if she passes the criteria 

Moreover are you aware of the charges for the paid parents visa which is nearly 50,000 AUD ?
Even after paying that much there is nearly a 4 year wait by which time your mother will be closer to 75 and that’s when the CO will ask for the tests to be done

Give these points a serious thought
Now coming to your questions
1. Dec 2019

2. De facto relationship has to be proved by staying together for a considerable time which should be at least a year if not more

It will also include joint property, credit cards, bank accounts, rental agreements, utility bills etc.
Moreover after a divorce, the co will be suspicious that this de facto relationship is just a ploy to get into Australia by your ex wife and you will need very strong evidence 

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Before you proceed any further , you should get your mother a hap I’d medical test and ask the clinic if she passes the criteria
> 
> Moreover are you aware of the charges for the paid parents visa which is nearly 50,000 AUD ?
> Even after paying that much there is nearly a 4 year wait by which time your mother will be closer to 75 and that’s when the CO will ask for the tests to be done
> ...


Thanks for that feedback NB. If i may ask, i have the following constraints and please suggest appropriate action in both the cases?
In case of Mom, i just want to her to be happy at her old age. Since you are already based out of Oz, what do you recommend 
a. appropriate visa (please suggest) and we kids footing the health care bill OR
b. Try for PR Visa 

In case of my ex-wife,as of right now we don't intend to get into any legal binding. We just want to stay together for sometime and see whether things work out before legalizing it.
Do you suggest Tourist visa (or any other) for the initial period and then if things work out legalize our relationship and then apply partner visa?

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Thanks for that feedback NB. If i may ask, i have the following constraints and please suggest appropriate action in both the cases?
> In case of Mom, i just want to her to be happy at her old age. Since you are already based out of Oz, what do you recommend
> a. appropriate visa (please suggest) and we kids footing the health care bill OR
> b. Try for PR Visa
> ...


These are very personal decisions which have to be taken by you only after discussion with your friends and family
I have given you the likely hurdles you will face in both the cases, even if you want to apply for the PR

May parents are not even 60 and absolutely fit and fine and yet I am worried whether they will clear the medicals or not after 5 years when the co will probably ask them to get it done 

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

qazx said:


> You need 79+ individually in all the four sections of PTE as well .... If you have got it, then yes.....Go ahead and update your eoi.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Thanks 4 advice....updated my EOI.....now at 75 points....


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s not the overall score that gives you the points
> You need to have at least 79 in all 4 subjects to get 20 points
> If so then update the EOI immediately or better lodge a new EOI with the new score
> 
> Cheers



Have updated my EOIs with revised points, but since it changes the DOE as well, so I hope that I may hear good news abt Invite soon.

Anyways, do you think that there will be near to 800 invites or more in January Round as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Have updated my EOIs with revised points, but since it changes the DOE as well, so I hope that I may hear good news abt Invite soon.
> 
> Anyways, do you think that there will be near to 800 invites or more in January Round as well.


I don’t speculate on things over which I have no control or can make a meaningful contribution

Cheers


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB,
In case of spouse points claim, do we need to add spouse’s professional experience letters and if yes then under which field in spouse’s documents part.
Or only spouse’s ACS and Ielts are enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Hi NB,
> In case of spouse points claim, do we need to add spouse’s professional experience letters and if yes then under which field in spouse’s documents part.
> Or only spouse’s ACS and Ielts are enough?


If you are claiming spouse points , then the same set of evidence that you are uploading for the primary applicant, the same set has to be uploaded for the spouse also

You can upload them under others as I don’t think there is a dedicated section for such documents for the spouse as far as I remember 

Cheers


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> If you are claiming spouse points , then the same set of evidence that you are uploading for the primary applicant, the same set has to be uploaded for the spouse also
> 
> You can upload them under others as I don’t think there is a dedicated section for such documents for the spouse as far as I remember
> 
> Cheers


Would they not need a proper skills assessment first?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyad said:


> Would they not need a proper skills assessment first?


Of course the spouse not only needs a positive skills assessment, she also has to meet other criteria before the points can be claimed

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> These are very personal decisions which have to be taken by you only after discussion with your friends and family
> I have given you the likely hurdles you will face in both the cases, even if you want to apply for the PR
> 
> May parents are not even 60 and absolutely fit and fine and yet I am worried whether they will clear the medicals or not after 5 years when the co will probably ask them to get it done
> ...


Hi NB, 

Was just going through your comments. 

Just wanted to know, if the parents dont clear the medical test , then are there any other ways of calling them to Aus ? Can we claim to foot the medical bill ourselves or may be take some third party insurance ? 

I guess this would be a very general problem, since mostly parents would move to Aus when they retire i.e. approx 60 years old. At that age they cant expect them to be totally fit and have the same criteria for medical fitness which they have for may be a 25-35 year old bracket.

Am i right ? 

Are there any alternatives ? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Was just going through your comments.
> 
> ...


You can get them on visitors visa with an insurance cover, if they fail the medical tests 

I was talking about PR and in that route I don’t think there is any provision for opting to do your own medicals 

The criteria I think remains the same for all ages
They are not expected to be a major burden on the state exchequer for their medical needs at the time of the test 
As long as the costs of the treatment are not very heavy, I think they don’t refuse, but of course all this is heresay for me
I have to yet cross the bridge 

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello NB,

I am in filling Visa 600 application for my mother. One of my sis is NZ Citizen and living in Aus from 2015 on SCV 400 visa.

While mentioning her Aus Visa Status on Application, which is best suitable from following:
1) Aus Citizen
2) Aus PR
3) Aus Temp(Work Visa)
4) Aus Temp(Student)
5) Other
6) Unknown

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I am in filling Visa 600 application for my mother. One of my sis is NZ Citizen and living in Aus from 2015 on SCV 400 visa.
> 
> ...


I would go with 5. Other

Cheers


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for usual support.



NB said:


> Ahs_Mal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## wrecker (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey NB,

I had an ECR stamp on my Indian passport. I applied for a new passport without the ECR stamp and will receive it tomorrow. 

How do I update DHA about my the change? Should I just update my passport in Immi Account? Or did I need to change anything in VEVO as well? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wrecker said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I had an ECR stamp on my Indian passport. I applied for a new passport without the ECR stamp and will receive it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


You have to update in Immiaccount 
It will be updated in VEVO automatically 

It used to be done in a few minutes earlier, but now it takes a few weeks

Cheers


----------



## wrecker (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to update in Immiaccount
> 
> It will be updated in VEVO automatically
> 
> ...


I am travelling on 22nd March. So can I expect it to be updated in VEVO by then? 

If not, can I travel with both my passports? 

Thanks NB 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wrecker said:


> I am travelling on 22nd March. So can I expect it to be updated in VEVO by then?
> 
> If not, can I travel with both my passports?
> 
> ...


I don’t think it will take beyond that
Worst come worst, carry both passports 
Have a discussion with the airlines before hand

Cheers


----------



## wrecker (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t think it will take beyond that
> 
> Worst come worst, carry both passports
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t think it will take beyond that
> 
> Worst come worst, carry both passports
> 
> ...


NB, 

what specific discussion should I have with the airline? 

That "the visa mentions my previous passport but I have renewed my passport since then?"

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wrecker said:


> NB,
> 
> what specific discussion should I have with the airline?
> 
> ...


Exactly

Cheers


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi NB ,

I have a query regarding form 80.

I have already uploaded form 80 and lodged my visa on sept 22nd .

While lodging the visa my wife had resigned and same was updated . Now she has got a job opportunity in a different country . She was on 3 month visit visa to that country and I had updated the expected return date(22nd oct) as per the return date bookings which was well before her 3 month visit visa expiry when I lodged my visa application .but she landed a job and work visa was issued .

I have already updated the change in circumstances (new job) and change in address/contact number for her and also updated the notification of wrong answer for providing the return date and mentioned that she continued her stay as she had 3 month visit visa validity and is looking out for a job .

Now my query is after submitting all the above forms notifying the changes should I submit a updated form 80 with all the new details added for my wife ? 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi NB ,
> 
> I have a query regarding form 80.
> 
> ...


Nope

The forms have been made for that purpose only

You have to inform of all changes through the forms 1022/1023 as the case may be

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello NB,

I know you have told me to split my work experience according to the job role in EOI, but ACS listed my whole employment with the latest position I held in the company.

ACS considered my work for points from the final month of my first position in the first company. And I served in the company for another year with a higher role.

Should I really be mentioning the one month separately as a different position in EOI or can I list it under my final position in the company?


----------



## wrecker (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot, NB

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t think it will take beyond that
> Worst come worst, carry both passports
> Have a discussion with the airlines before hand
> 
> Cheers



Hey NB,

While updating the details of my new passport on Immi Account, would selecting "Cancelled" as reason for change cause a problem? Since I renewed my passport for getting ECR removed, and PSK having stamped "Repealed" and returned the passport, that seems to be the most appropriate reason out of the list given.

Just checking for sanity.

Regards and thanks.


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi NB,

I am writing this post again in your thread, as most of us, I trust your knowledge.

I had written to GSM allocated to extend my initial date of entry and received the following. I am unable to understand whether they have granted an extension, if yes, for how long?




*Facilitation letter for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa *

Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa Initial Entry Date for an SN 190 visa, for the following visa holders: 
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504 - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister." 

This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted. General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition. 
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date. 

*General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition. *

-2- 
Visa Validity Period 
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice. 
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa. 

Children born outside of Australia 
Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the department’s website. See: www.homeaffairs.gov.au 

Travelling to Australia 
This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa. Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia. 

Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I know you have told me to split my work experience according to the job role in EOI, but ACS listed my whole employment with the latest position I held in the company.
> 
> ...


I don’t understand the reluctance in splitting the employment 
You don’t pay anything for each entry

I have told you what I did
You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi NB,
for PCC:
My wife who is an Indian citizen was born in Saudi Arabia. She had traveled to Saudi in 2008 for 1 month and 2009 for again 1 month to visit parents- and no international travel till Nov 2018 when she moved in with me to Australia. I might not be asked to submit a Saudi PCC for her right (or aussie one)? If it does, I have heard it is a nightmare to get one.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi NB,
> for PCC:
> My wife who is an Indian citizen was born in Saudi Arabia. She had traveled to Saudi in 2008 for 1 month and 2009 for again 1 month to visit parents- and no international travel till Nov 2018 when she moved in with me to Australia. I might not be asked to submit a Saudi PCC for her right (or aussie one)? If it does, I have heard it is a nightmare to get one.


The chances of asking for Saudi pcc are very very low
But nevertheless, it’s not 100% sure that she will not be asked

Cross the bridge when you come to it
No use having sleepless nights right now

As she has not completed a year in Australia , this pcc should also not be asked

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi NB, 
If one crosses 33 years of age and have applied for EOI before that, will the points be changed.

Thanks!!


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> The chances of asking for Saudi pcc are very very low
> But nevertheless, it’s not 100% sure that she will not be asked
> 
> Cross the bridge when you come to it
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Hi NB,
> If one crosses 33 years of age and have applied for EOI before that, will the points be changed.
> 
> Thanks!!


Unfortunately YES

The age on the date of invite is counted for points , when you lodged the EOI is immaterial 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

opto said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am writing this post again in your thread, as most of us, I trust your knowledge.
> 
> ...


Your IED is waived
You can enter Australia at your own sweet will within the 5 years travel validity of the PR
Carry a printout of this letter when you cross Australian immigration and be prepared to spend some time at the counter, while your case is verified 

Cheers


----------



## wrecker (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to update in Immiaccount
> It will be updated in VEVO automatically
> 
> It used to be done in a few minutes earlier, but now it takes a few weeks
> ...


Hello NB,

I updated my passport on ImmiAccount, uploaded a colored scan copy and it reflected on VEVO immediately. Thanks for your support and help. I really appreciate it.

By the way, I selected "Cancelled" as the option since that seemed most logical.

Thanks once again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wrecker said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I updated my passport on ImmiAccount, uploaded a colored scan copy and it reflected on VEVO immediately. Thanks for your support and help. I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


That used to be the case earlier also

But recently some member reported that his passport was not updated and when he contacted the department, he was told that the process has changed and it takes a few weeks to reflect in VEVO

Glad to know that was an isolated incident

Glad to have helped


Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Ok thanks. So does the EOI gets automatically updated? Or one has to go and update the EOI?



NB said:


> AT03 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Ok thanks. So does the EOI gets automatically updated? Or one has to go and update the EOI?


For age, the points get updated automatically 

Cheers


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi all, it's been a long journey for me for my 189 visa, applied on 13th April 2017, received Natural justice letter in the month of September 2017 and replied with my explanations same month. After that, it's a complete void and have been writing n complaining to feedback unit only to get a standard message to wait. My request in this forum is to know whether is there any fixed maximum number of days within which the 189 visa output as to be provided.Thanks in advance.
Regards 
Nitin


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi NB 
One more query please. I stayed in regional area in 2009 to 2010 and had worked in that area but my study was in city. So can i claim points for that or not


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi all, it's been a long journey for me for my 189 visa, applied on 13th April 2017, received Natural justice letter in the month of September 2017 and replied with my explanations same month. After that, it's a complete void and have been writing n complaining to feedback unit only to get a standard message to wait. My request in this forum is to know whether is there any fixed maximum number of days within which the 189 visa output as to be provided.Thanks in advance.
> Regards
> Nitin


There have been cases where applicants have waited for grants up to 2 years without the issue of a NJL

You have a complication of NJL so all bets are off
The department can take as much time as they want 

You have to wait patiently for grant

If I were in your position, I would not make too many complaints 

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Dear NB,

I got a salary revision in December ‘18 with revision letter. Is this required to be updated to DoHA as well together with the last received pay slip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I got a salary revision in December ‘18 with revision letter. Is this required to be updated to DoHA as well together with the last received pay slip?
> 
> ...


Salary revision information is not required 
Designation change can be intimated as the CO May enquire about you

Cheers


----------



## sithashi (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi,
Could you please clarify me about the ACS assessment process.

I have Bachelors Degree in Commerce and My profession is ICT. I have professional certifications like CCIE, MCITP. I heard from one of my friend saying that I can submit my CCIE certificate for ACS assessment and after that I can submit my Bachelors Degree in Commerce for VETASSES assessment for point advice. That way I can claim 15 points for Bachelors Degree.

Could you please shed some light on this if this is possible and how the exact procedure I should go through.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sithashi said:


> Hi,
> Could you please clarify me about the ACS assessment process.
> 
> I have Bachelors Degree in Commerce and My profession is ICT. I have professional certifications like CCIE, MCITP. I heard from one of my friend saying that I can submit my CCIE certificate for ACS assessment and after that I can submit my Bachelors Degree in Commerce for VETASSES assessment for point advice. That way I can claim 15 points for Bachelors Degree.
> ...


This is possible

Apply for both assessment in parallel or one after one another, as per your convenience and conviction 

If you get a positive assessment from both agencies , you can claim points accordingly 

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

NB said:


> For age, the points get updated automatically
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB!!


----------



## sithashi (Aug 8, 2018)

NB said:


> This is possible
> 
> Apply for both assessment in parallel or one after one another, as per your convenience and conviction
> 
> ...


Thanks, NB for your valuable advice. Highly appreciate it


----------



## vikas6782000 (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks NB for replying on other thread regarding Request for information.

I am missing contracts,pay slips, ITR on Requested details mail from CO. I am confused if this contracts, pay slip soft copies can be uploaded as it is or need to certified.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vikas6782000 said:


> Thanks NB for replying on other thread regarding Request for information.
> 
> I am missing contracts,pay slips, ITR on Requested details mail from CO. I am confused if this contracts, pay slip soft copies can be uploaded as it is or need to certified.


Scan them in colour
No certification required

Make sure that they are legible and the files are not corrupted
Do not zip the files and they should not be password protected 


Cheers


----------



## vikas6782000 (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks NB for your quick reply and advice.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB, Can we upload PDF soft copies of salary slips, pf,bank statements, and form16 directly or do we need to print them out and take scan and upload?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> NB, Can we upload PDF soft copies of salary slips, pf,bank statements, and form16 directly or do we need to print them out and take scan and upload?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I uploaded them directly 

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Thank you for your quick reply.

Sorry for bothering with another query.

It is about language proficiency certificate for the spouse. From where do we need to get the letter? University or the college? If it is from College, who should issue such a letter? Principal?



NB said:


> I uploaded them directly
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Thank you for your quick reply.
> 
> Sorry for bothering with another query.
> 
> It is about language proficiency certificate for the spouse. From where do we need to get the letter? University or the college? If it is from College, who should issue such a letter? Principal?


The college will issue the letter
Principal or anyone authorised in the office can sign

Try to get a rubber stamp on the letter

Make sure you have the course passed marksheet 

Cheers


----------



## Roots_india (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi NB. 

A new user to the forum.

I have a few doubt and mentioned below is my profile.

I have 80 points in the skill private tutors and teachers nec. I have already filed my EOI under 190 in nsw and ACT . 

My doubts 
1 . What is the expected timeline to get an invite for nsw and act. 
2. Where else will my skill open becoz as of now it is closed in most of states. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Roots_india said:


> Hi NB.
> 
> A new user to the forum.
> 
> ...


1. I don’t predict invites 

2. Lookup delta immigration website and search with your Anzsco code which states sponsor you 

Cheers


----------



## Roots_india (Jan 6, 2019)

Thnx NB for the quick response. Plz advice whether to get the Pcc done beforehand or wait for an invite and then get it done 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Roots_india said:


> Thnx NB for the quick response. Plz advice whether to get the Pcc done beforehand or wait for an invite and then get it done
> Thanks


It depends on how much time it takes to get the pcc and how confident you are in getting the invite within a time frame

Cheers


----------



## Roots_india (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks . Highly appreciate your inputs.


----------



## as3 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi NB,

I would like you to help me out from a difficult situation I am facing while filling Form 80 for subclass 189 visa lodgement. This is obviously the Employment History Section. 
I had a year gap in schooling after 10th. After that, I had attended school further for two years, however, I had not completed 12th standard. Apparently, there is a three years gap being formed in my education.
My query is whether and how this gap needs to be indicated especially in form 80. Furthermore, I am already showing myself unemployed from birth till my first job and only tertiary education is asked in the education details section. Please help me with your expertise!

Thanks in advance


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello NB sir, has 2 questions, please let me know your advice on them 

1. Our PCC expires in March. In another 10 days we are going to Adelaide, SA on our 489. there is no news on the 190 yet. Global processing time ends in February (9 months). Is it advisable to get PCC done again before we leave for Adelaide as CO may ask for that in March? 

2. Once global processing times are crossed, do we have the option to do anything? Or still just wait? Please let me know. 

Thank you and appreciate your time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

as3 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I would like you to help me out from a difficult situation I am facing while filling Form 80 for subclass 189 visa lodgement. This is obviously the Employment History Section.
> I had a year gap in schooling after 10th. After that, I had attended school further for two years, however, I had not completed 12th standard. Apparently, there is a three years gap being formed in my education.
> ...


There is no problem in that 
Just write truthfully 
1980-1990 class 1-10
1990-1991- studying at home to prepare for further studies
1991-1993- class 11-12


And so on

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

theotherashish said:


> Hello NB sir, has 2 questions, please let me know your advice on them
> 
> 1. Our PCC expires in March. In another 10 days we are going to Adelaide, SA on our 489. there is no news on the 190 yet. Global processing time ends in February (9 months). Is it advisable to get PCC done again before we leave for Adelaide as CO may ask for that in March?
> 
> ...


You can get the pcc done in Adelaide also, if at all required

Nothing to be anxious about
Just wait patiently for grant or co contact

Cheers


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

oh, thats great then, thanks a lot for the quick response. 



NB said:


> You can get the pcc done in Adelaide also, if at all required
> 
> Nothing to be anxious about
> Just wait patiently for grant or co contact
> ...


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi NB, I received mail from EA asking to upload latest passport photograph , and to correct spelling in college name, if i respond immediately in how many days I can expect result.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Hi NB, I received mail from EA asking to upload latest passport photograph , and to correct spelling in college name, if i respond immediately in how many days I can expect result.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


No idea about EA processes or timelines 

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi NB,
My NT state nomination application got approved and i have to send them signed decleration after that i will have invite in Skillselect. Now my question is that can i make few changes in my EOI before sending the decleration. 
Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Hi NB,
> My NT state nomination application got approved and i have to send them signed decleration after that i will have invite in Skillselect. Now my question is that can i make few changes in my EOI before sending the decleration.
> Regards


Once you have been approved, no changes in the EOI should be made

It will be unethical if not illegal 

If at all it is very important, then inform NT of the changes you have made to the EOI
While sending the declaration 

Cheers


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello kindly guide me that for health declaration do husband(main applicant) and wife(dependent) need to create two different hap ids or same hap id for main applicant will work for wife too....


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Hi NB, I received mail from EA asking to upload latest passport photograph , and to correct spelling in college name, if i respond immediately in how many days I can expect result.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Within 1/2 days. Same thing happened with me as they asked form 26AS & EPF passbook and after submission of these docs within 48 hours i had positive outcome. So i would say do upload ASAP.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sheikh359 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi NB

I would really appreciate if you can provide some input on this

I am about to do the online 189 visa lodgement and a window with required documents comes up before payment. It is mentioned there to attach the documents before payment and if you opt not to attach now then you will need to give reason.

For my case, wife is pregnant and I haven't done PCC and medicals. But here in the required documents PCC is also requested.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Duajaved said:


> Hello kindly guide me that for health declaration do husband(main applicant) and wife(dependent) need to create two different hap ids or same hap id for main applicant will work for wife too....


Each applicant will have a separate hap I’d

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sheikh359 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I would really appreciate if you can provide some input on this
> 
> ...


You can write that you will get the pcc done with the medicals only as else it may expire during the processing of the application 
See if it accepts this and allows you to move to the next screen for payment 

Cheers


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Ok thank you... And to create a different hap id do we need to create a different immiaccount too??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Duajaved said:


> Ok thank you... And to create a different hap id do we need to create a different immiaccount too??


No
It can be created from the same Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Ok thank you...


----------



## sourav.mukherj (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi NB,
I was in Australia for work visa (457) for four times from 2008.
I have submitted my EOI with 75 points and got invited on 11 Sept and lodged 189 visa on 20th Sept.
At the time of my invitation my Australia experience was 5 years 1 month and 3 days. And rest of last 10 years was having overseas experience (India, UK).
In ACS and for the invitation, I had put my Australia experience start and end date for each of the tenure based on immigration details from passport.
Today I found that in two occasions the dates were incorrect (I found it from the Australian tax document PAYG for the corresponding years).
Once instead of start date as 22/11/2009, I put 21/11/2009 and instead of experience end date as 09/06/2014, I have put 10/06/2014.
These essentially added two days to my Australia experience.
Although, these two days has not impacted my overall points and invitation, should I intimate the CO through 1022?
My agent is telling that it is not needed as it will not impacting anything.
Regards


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hi NB,
> I was in Australia for work visa (457) for four times from 2008.
> I have submitted my EOI with 75 points and got invited on 11 Sept and lodged 189 visa on 20th Sept.
> At the time of my invitation my Australia experience was 5 years 1 month and 3 days. And rest of last 10 years was having overseas experience (India, UK).
> ...


There is no need t inform if it is not included in the points claim.


----------



## sourav.mukherj (Aug 10, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> sourav.mukherj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thanks for your response. Those dates are included for calculating my points. However, changing those two dates ( total 2 days) will not change my points ( 5 year 1 month 3 days of Aus experience vs 5 year 1 month 1 day).


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members, Is the 190 process same as 189? I am confused with the comments I read in the forum that 190 is totally luck based. Moreover, If I do get 5 points from the state then the process for visa application is commenced or still, the ITA is required?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I came back from USA in January 2017 after staying there for almost 2 years (Stayed for 11 months in 2014 and then again for 11 months in 2016). I have done FBI verification already. Will I still need to go state (WA) police verification also ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hi NB,
> I was in Australia for work visa (457) for four times from 2008.
> I have submitted my EOI with 75 points and got invited on 11 Sept and lodged 189 visa on 20th Sept.
> At the time of my invitation my Australia experience was 5 years 1 month and 3 days. And rest of last 10 years was having overseas experience (India, UK).
> ...


Your agent is correct
It’s a typo
Nothing to worry about
But it’s an eye opener for other members to be careful when entering dates and to recheck them from all angles



Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, Is the 190 process same as 189? I am confused with the comments I read in the forum that 190 is totally luck based. Moreover, If I do get 5 points from the state then the process for visa application is commenced or still, the ITA is required?


The states invite you 

You do not have the basic knowledge about the process

Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I came back from USA in January 2017 after staying there for almost 2 years (Stayed for 11 months in 2014 and then again for 11 months in 2016). I have done FBI verification already. Will I still need to go state (WA) police verification also ?


No idea

Cheers


----------



## kanika kakkar (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks for providing the valuable information. However , can you help with the few queries : 
1. If one of the partners jobs fall under medium or long term and other partners job code falls under STSOL , is there a problem in getting the points for application .
2. How long can it basically take up to land up a job 
3. How to obtain state sponsorship and what should be the preferred states considering Sydney and Melbourne are difficult to crack in .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanika kakkar said:


> Thanks for providing the valuable information. However , can you help with the few queries :
> 1. If one of the partners jobs fall under medium or long term and other partners job code falls under STSOL , is there a problem in getting the points for application .
> 2. How long can it basically take up to land up a job
> 3. How to obtain state sponsorship and what should be the preferred states considering Sydney and Melbourne are difficult to crack in .


1. You cannot claim partner points under 189
Only under 190

2. No idea. I don’t think any one can else can also tell you that
I know IT managers drawing 40-50 lakhs salary in india driving Ubers and stocking shelves in Australia 

3. No idea. I would be a billionaire if I knew that answer

Cheers


----------



## kinas (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello @NB, Firstly, thank you very much for your support.
I have a question please, I am trying to get 5 points from my spouse. She is telecommunication engineer. she graduated around 8 years ago and she did not have any work experience.
1- can she still apply for CDR with EA with only university degree without any work experience.
2- as she did not work during this period "8 years", she still can get positive assessment from EA with only her university degree. 
3- EA require CPD "Continuing Professional Development" How can she prove that as she did not work for long time.
4- Most important question, if my wife get positive assessment from EA based only on her university degree without work experience, I will get 5 points on my EOI application.

Sorry for this long inquiry and Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kinas said:


> Hello @NB, Firstly, thank you very much for your support.
> I have a question please, I am trying to get 5 points from my spouse. She is telecommunication engineer. she graduated around 8 years ago and she did not have any work experience.
> 1- can she still apply for CDR with EA with only university degree without any work experience.
> 2- as she did not work during this period "8 years", she still can get positive assessment from EA with only her university degree.
> ...


1-3 no idea
4. As long as she gets a positive assessment, under MLTSSL Anzsco code, that’s sufficient to claim spouse points as far as the skills are concerned . She need not have any experience compulsorily 

She has to also qualify for English, age etc. which I am sure you know

Cheers


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

copy of all passport pages?
Hi, 
i had submitted visa in october.
But i had submitted only front and last page of my passport.
Is it mandatory to give them all stamped pages copy?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi @NB,

I have a query on ITR (Indian).

In all my ITR acknowledgement, I am seeing my 15 years old address. It seems that I had taken PAN card with that address approximately 15 years back and when I filed ITR this address was picked by default.

So what option I have now ?

Thanks !!


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

I've been told by my agent," the new visa rules framed for 189 or 190 category gets applied to any individual only till the invite is sent to him or her".
So, as per my agent, if any such new rules will be framed and passed by July 2019, they will not be applicable on my case only if I get invite, irrespective of when my case gets granted...
I was actually worried of the upcoming rule by Aussies that is to make an individual spend a time of 4-5 years, in a regional area, before enjoying any PR benefits in a city....How true is that??

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibishop (Mar 10, 2016)

You think that's bad ? $100,000 for a contributory parent Visa (for 2) plus $14,000 assurance of support locked up for 10 years. 

(Prices due to rise)

My son, who has PR separately also had to sit an English test (and pay for it) despite being born and brought up in the UK for 32 years and having a Masters Degree in Civil Engineering from leading UK University


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amarsandhu said:


> copy of all passport pages?
> Hi,
> i had submitted visa in october.
> But i had submitted only front and last page of my passport.
> Is it mandatory to give them all stamped pages copy?


I also did not submit all stamped pages and faced no problems

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> I have a query on ITR (Indian).
> 
> ...


No problem
As long as that address appears somewhere in your form 80, it doesn’t matter

It’s the name that is Important, not the address

But for your own safety, you should get your PAN card updated to your new address
It’s all online and very convenient 

Cheers


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

NB said:


> No problem
> 
> As long as that address appears somewhere in your form 80, it doesn’t matter
> 
> ...




Hey thanks for your reply !!


As the address is 15 years old, it is not mentioned in form 80. I did not update my pan address for long time.

I updated my pan address last year, so in last ITR address is perfect.

Should I need to do some affidavit that ITR address is my 15years old address ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I've been told by my agent," the new visa rules framed for 189 or 190 category gets applied to any individual only till the invite is sent to him or her".
> So, as per my agent, if any such new rules will be framed and passed by July 2019, they will not be applicable on my case only if I get invite, irrespective of when my case gets granted...
> I was actually worried of the upcoming rule by Aussies that is to make an individual spend a time of 4-5 years, in a regional area, before enjoying any PR benefits in a city....How true is that??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes 
your agent is partially correct.
The rules applicable on the date you Submit the application and pay the fees for the PR will be valid, irrespective of when the grant actually comes
But, The invite alone may not help, you must have also paid the fees

All said and done, the notification will have the final details 

What the government has in mind, I think even they don’t know
Everyone is confused 
But bad days ahead for immigrants world over, That’s for sure

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ibishop said:


> You think that's bad ? $100,000 for a contributory parent Visa (for 2) plus $14,000 assurance of support locked up for 10 years.
> 
> (Prices due to rise)
> 
> My son, who has PR separately also had to sit an English test (and pay for it) despite being born and brought up in the UK for 32 years and having a Masters Degree in Civil Engineering from leading UK University


Is there a question in here ?

I don’t remember saying anything about parents visa costs
In fact I will be applying for my parents contributory visa the day I become eligible 

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ibishop said:


> You think that's bad ? $100,000 for a contributory parent Visa (for 2) plus $14,000 assurance of support locked up for 10 years.
> 
> (Prices due to rise)
> 
> My son, who has PR separately also had to sit an English test (and pay for it) despite being born and brought up in the UK for 32 years and having a Masters Degree in Civil Engineering from leading UK University


Of course that's a lot from your point of view, but parent visas are effectively very highly subsidised by Australian taxpayers - the average cost to Australia in medical expenses incurred to Medicare by Parent Visa holders for the remainder of their lifetime in Australia after they arrive is estimated to be somewhere about $350,000 each. 

Given the age of Parent Visa applicants, it's unlikely that most will contribute much to Government coffers, so the system is actually very generous to them.

The assurance of support is not all that different. The sponsor does get the bond money back after 10 years - unless your sponsor can't look after you (if needed) in the first 10 years. In some cases, for whatever reason, a sponsor may find their situation changes and they cannot provide the support they promised to the visaholder/s for the 10 year period. 

The idea of an Assuror is that they do provide support if needed for the first 10 years - so the Australian community doesn't have to. But if they can't, the visaholders are here in Australia and won't be thrown out - and Australia will give them a very basic level of support in that case - they would likely be eligible for Special Benefit from Centrelink if their income is very low (again, generous considering that they likely have not and will not contribute anything apart from visa fees to the government). 

Let's say after 5 years the assuror says "I'm bankrupt and can't support my parents". Then the parents apply for Special Benefit and get paid (depending on their income and assets) up to perhaps $26,000 a year. The assuror loses their $14,000 bond because they could not provide the promised support, and the government had to pay more than $14,000 instead - in this imaginary case, the government might pay up to $130,000 of taxpayers money (in Special Benefit alone) to the Parent Visa holders over the next 5 years, and so it will claim the $14,000 bond from the Assuror. Seems very generous to me, given the government uses taxpayer funds to do this, and given most parent visa holders will never contribute much if anything by way of taxes. 

Back in the day, there was much discussion about this in Parliament, with many MP's suggesting the cost of Parent Visas should be much higher to reflect more of the real cost to the Australian community. In the end the amount was substantially reduced as a way for the government of the day to introduce a raft of welfare measures combined in new legislation.

And, after 10 or 15 years (depending on whether they have claimed any Centrelink payments in the first 10 years), they may also be eligible for anything from a few dollars a fortnight to a full Age Pension of about $36,000 a year (married rate) for the rest of their lives. In most cases, having never contributed anything apart from visa fees.


In terms of your son, I assume he chose to do an English test in order to get the requisite number of points for his visa. Just being from an English-speaking country and having a degree often isn't enough to meet migration program requirements.

Australia wants to get the best skilled people, but only in the areas and numbers that it needs. So the process is often highly competitive. While it doesn't matter where you come from, proficient or superior English skills do add more points. 

People from several countries including the UK do get what is effectively an "automatic" pass for "competent" English skills, but can get more points if they are tested and pass at a higher level than that. 

It's often necessary for people (including those with English as a mother tongue) to seek to gain a higher English result, as the required points to be invited to apply for a visa might otherwise be difficult for them to attain. For example, if you are 25 to 32 years old, you get double the points that a 40 year old would get for age. You can get more points for having studied in Australia, more for a higher degree, more based on how many years of experience you have, more for experience in Australia, more if your partner is skilled, and so on. 

But then, you still have to compete against people from all over the world that want to migrate to Australia for the same occupation, in a migration program with a limited number of skilled migration places. All of those people are trying to maximise their points too, as the migration program not surprisingly aims to take the people with the highest points in each occupation - which may also have limited numbers of places available.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

NB said:


> amitisscorpion10 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been told by my agent," the new visa rules framed for 189 or 190 category gets applied to any individual only till the invite is sent to him or her".
> ...


 Hi NB, as you have said that bad days ahead for immigrants world over, That’s for sure... I am confused... Does it mean tough times for immigrants are over??? 😥


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abysmal said:


> Hi NB, as you have said that bad days ahead for immigrants world over, That’s for sure... I am confused... Does it mean tough times for immigrants are over??? 😥


By World over I meant world wide
It’s not limited only to Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB, as you have said that bad days ahead for immigrants world over, That’s for sure... I am confused... Does it mean tough times for immigrants are over??? 😥
> ...


 Thanks dear 😊 that gives me a ray of hope... I rely on your words. Hope I end up somewhere soon 🔜 😊.


----------



## chaps (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi NB,

Can you please help me with the below question? 

We have lodged 190 visa application as my husband as primary applicant on September 3rd 2018 with two dependents. Our healthy clearance was provided - no action required on September 22 2018. We received IMMI Assessment commencement mail on 14th December 2018. Unfortunately my husband white playing badminton fell down and suffered multiple fractures in right hand elbow. He underwent surgery day before yesterday and fractures have been fixed using plates n screws. 
Do we have to inform CO/DOHA about this incidsnt/Surgery? If yes, will they ask any additional Check up with panel doctors? Will this cause delay in our application processing? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sheikh359 (Nov 9, 2018)

NB said:


> You can write that you will get the pcc done with the medicals only as else it may expire during the processing of the application
> See if it accepts this and allows you to move to the next screen for payment
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi NB,

Quick question, I am currently monitoring the trend of the visa invitations and have noticed that the Department of home affairs are quite slow in updating the number of invitations each month. Currently they have only update the report until Oct 2018: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds Is there a way to see what has the trend been in Nov and Dec 2018? Even to get a rough estimates of what the current cut off points are would be very helpful.

Please let me know if you have any ideas.


----------



## as3 (Dec 17, 2016)

For subclass 189, the purpose mentioned on my PCC is for getting residence permit in Australia. Will that work or it has to be changed. If change is required, what purpose I should mention for Indian PCC at PSK? Please help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chaps said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please help me with the below question?
> 
> ...


I doubt this will have any repurcussions on your application as there is no medical costs to Australia in the long run due to this accident 

So you should declare this by filing a form 1022

If you are a cautious applicant, you can consult a Mara agent who specialises in medical cases

A couple of names are quite recommended on the forum in several threads
George Lombard and Peter Bollard
Please do your due diligence before consulting them

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikperu7 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Quick question, I am currently monitoring the trend of the visa invitations and have noticed that the Department of home affairs are quite slow in updating the number of invitations each month. Currently they have only update the report until Oct 2018: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds Is there a way to see what has the trend been in Nov and Dec 2018? Even to get a rough estimates of what the current cut off points are would be very helpful.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any ideas.


You can check the Iscah unofficial results
They are mostly accurate 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

as3 said:


> For subclass 189, the purpose mentioned on my PCC is for getting residence permit in Australia. Will that work or it has to be changed. If change is required, what purpose I should mention for Indian PCC at PSK? Please help!


189 is residence permit

No change required 

Cheers


----------



## as3 (Dec 17, 2016)

NB said:


> 189 is residence permit
> 
> No change required
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot, NB! and sorry for not reading the older post. You are really doing an incredible job. I pray for you and may God help you in all your endeavours. 

My Best Regards


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

hi NB , 
1) I got positive assessment from EA and lodged EOI. since, I forgot the dates mentioned for my education in skill assessment, I gave different dates in EOI (with same month and year). 

2)EA has mentioned degree awarded month for my M.Tech instead of completed month in their letter. (ofcourse mentioned it as awarded date.) but in EOI as per the option, I provided completed date and month.

Is there anything I need to do, to avoid problem in future.



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi NB , I got positive assessment from EA. But I forgot the dates I gave for my education. though month and year is correct, I am not sure about the date. Is it ok if dates dont match exactly?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


No one can exactly remember the dates for years ago
Just give the 1st date of the month, where you are not sure
No one is bothered

Cheers


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

I have applied for my visa on 28th Nov.
Point breakdown:
Age – 30
Education – 20
English – 10
NAATI – 5
Professional Year – 5

No points claimed for experience.

When can I expect the grant? Or CO contact?

My medicals will expire on 4th Feb, do I need to go for my medicals again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> I have applied for my visa on 28th Nov.
> Point breakdown:
> Age – 30
> Education – 20
> ...


4-6 months is a reasonable expectation 

Wait for the CO to ask you to do the medicals again
It’s the discretion of the CO to ask you to do it again or not

Cheers


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

NB said:


> 4-6 months is a reasonable expectation
> 
> Wait for the CO to ask you to do the medicals again
> It’s the discretion of the CO to ask you to do it again or not
> ...


Thanks for the info. My husband took his PTE exam in Sept 2017 and got more than 36 in each module. Is this still valid or not?

He already took another PTE test last week but haven't got result yet. I was wondering if we can upload his previous score report.


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

NB said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > copy of all passport pages?
> ...


Thanks 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Thanks for the info. My husband took his PTE exam in Sept 2017 and got more than 36 in each module. Is this still valid or not?
> 
> He already took another PTE test last week but haven't got result yet. I was wondering if we can upload his previous score report.


This is for spouse functional English ?

When did you submit the application?

Cheers


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

NB said:


> This is for spouse functional English ?
> 
> When did you submit the application?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, for my spouse. Functional english is required, but he got Vocational english which is valid for 3 years according to DHA website. so I am confused.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Yes, for my spouse. Functional english is required, but he got Vocational english which is valid for 3 years according to DHA website. so I am confused.


Have you already submitted your application ?

Please read the full comments and reply if you want to have a meaningful discussion 

Cheers


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

NB said:


> Have you already submitted your application ?
> 
> Please read the full comments and reply if you want to have a meaningful discussion
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I submitted my application on 28th Nov 2018. Sorry not sure why my signature did not work.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Yes, I submitted my application on 28th Nov 2018. Sorry not sure why my signature did not work.


No problem 

If he has vocational English score, it will be valid for 3 years

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi NB

I am a Software Engineer awaiting my grant.

I read an article on indeed that said July-Sep is the best time to look for jobs in Australia, as the demand is more, and people don't change jobs expecting a hike and bonus in December. 

Jan-Mar is a period where demand and supply both are on the higher side and competition is more as people already get a hike and bonus in December.

Based on the above, I am planning a move in July month after serving my notice period, if I get a grant in Feb or March.

Any inputs?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I am a Software Engineer awaiting my grant.
> 
> ...


Looks good

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

NB said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Awesm! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

NB said:


> No problem
> 
> If he has vocational English score, it will be valid for 3 years
> 
> Cheers


Hello NB,

My agent told me that spouse scores have to be less than 12 months old no matter the English language level is Functional, Vocational or Competent. I got the same reply on another forum also(Though I contested this argument against what is stated on DHA website).
It's for that reason i had to submit a certificate from her Post-Grad institute saying the course was delivered in English language although she has a valid Competent score in IELTS.

My question is : Have you seen cases where Dependent applicant had a Vocational or Competent English score which is More than 1 year old (at time of lodging visa) and has been accepted by DHA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogjeet1984 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> My agent told me that spouse scores have to be less than 12 months old no matter the English language level is Functional, Vocational or Competent. I got the same reply on another forum also(Though I contested this argument against what is stated on DHA website).
> It's for that reason i had to submit a certificate from her Post-Grad institute saying the course was delivered in English language although she had a valid Competent score in IELTS.
> ...


I have personally not seen any specific case as such
I posted based on my interpretation of the DHA website rules

Cheers


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB,

Just a little advise. My PCC is going to expire on 21st Jan. Should I go to get a new one and upload it or current one suffice for grant.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB, please provide your views on my another query.
I have submitted statutory declaration to ACS for evaluation. Now that everyone saying CO might ask for employer letter for skills, I am thinking of asking HR.
My SD is lengthy and contain 15 plus roles mentioned in it and I elaborated points just to make sure ACS understand.
If I ask r&r letter from HR, can I reduce/summarize the roles so that I can fit everything in one page?
HR is also willing to provide r&r letter having multiple pages (whatever elaborated story I write in it with manager approval) as well. 
Please let me know which should I choose.

Another thing HR confirmed to me is that, they won't mention my salary in any bonafide letter. Rather, I have an option to attest my latest payslip with HR, so that it can be a proof that I got the salary from company.
So, can I combine my r&r letter and payslip attestation in one PDF so that CO won't ask any other proof?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Just a little advise. My PCC is going to expire on 21st Jan. Should I go to get a new one and upload it or current one suffice for grant.


It is totally the prerogative of the CO
He can ask for a fresh or waive it

If you want to be hyper active, upload a fresh one or else wait for the co to ask for it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> NB, please provide your views on my another query.
> I have submitted statutory declaration to ACS for evaluation. Now that everyone saying CO might ask for employer letter for skills, I am thinking of asking HR.
> My SD is lengthy and contain 15 plus roles mentioned in it and I elaborated points just to make sure ACS understand.
> If I ask r&r letter from HR, can I reduce/summarize the roles so that I can fit everything in one page?
> ...


How much time will it take to get the letter from HR ?
If it’s a few days, then wait for the co to ask and then start processing 
If lengthy process, then start processing and keep with you

Get the best you can which resembles closest to your SD
Get the payslip attested by HR .That should do the trick

Cheers


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Just a little advise. My PCC is going to expire on 21st Jan. Should I go to get a new one and upload it or current one suffice for grant.


My MARA agent said that if the PCC expires during the wait period it is best to upload one (but like NB said it might not be essential). It's free in my country, I log in to a website 3 clicks and have it delivered by post in 3 days so it's no stress for us. If it might be troublesome I'd wait out the CO contact (unless grant is urgent, then I'd be proactive and get it done now).


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> How much time will it take to get the letter from HR ?
> If it’s a few days, then wait for the co to ask and then start processing
> If lengthy process, then start processing and keep with you
> 
> ...


Thank you man! HR will take three days for issuing this. I just got invited yesterday and I'll lodge the visa within a week. I hope I can attach these letters along with the application.
Appreciate your help.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

yogjeet1984 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> My agent told me that spouse scores have to be less than 12 months old no matter the English language level is Functional, Vocational or Competent. I got the same reply on another forum also(Though I contested this argument against what is stated on DHA website).
> It's for that reason i had to submit a certificate from her Post-Grad institute saying the course was delivered in English language although she has a valid Competent score in IELTS.
> ...


Hello all,

I just want to add that my wife scored overall 34 in PTE which was enough for functional English back in August 2017. We lodged our application on 3rd of November 2018. It means PTE score was 15 months old at the time of application. We decided to wait and see what CO will say. Either he approves it or he will ask for a new PTE result. In the worst case, CO will give us 28 days for providing new PTE score and my wife will take a new exam within this timeframe. I will inform everbody about the outcome (grant or CO contact for PTE)..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just want to add that my wife scored overall 34 in PTE which was enough for functional English back in August 2017. We lodged our application on 3rd of November 2018. It means PTE score was 15 months old at the time of application. We decided to wait and see what CO will say. Either he approves it or he will ask for a new PTE result. In the worst case, CO will give us 28 days for providing new PTE score and my wife will take a new exam within this timeframe. I will inform everbody about the outcome (grant or CO contact for PTE)..


You can wait but 34 Pte score means she is at the bottom of the table which means that she only has functional English

In this case most probably she will have to go for PTEA again

Don’t go for the test, but ask your spouse to prepare for it, so that she can clear it without any problems 


Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

NB said:


> You can wait but 34 Pte score means she is at the bottom of the table which means that she only has functional English
> 
> In this case most probably she will have to go for PTEA again
> 
> ...


Thank you! It´s exactly what we want to do.. She needs to repeat what she learned one year ago and then wait until CO contact if any.

Another thing which might be interesting for other people who decide to pay VAC2 instead of taking exam in order to get English courses in Australia.
I learned from some people (who expected to get these 500 hours of English course in Australia after paying VAC2 fee) that they were refused to attend these courses once they arrived in AU. The reason for refusal was permanent residence. After contacting many departments they were offered a course somewhere in regional Australia about 300km away from home. Then, they went directly to the language school and luckily they were offered the course in the city they live. After such stories I would really recommend to try to take PTE or IELTS instead of paying VAC2 fee if possible!
Good luck!


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have a real problem in hand, My spouse does not have an English medium in studies and graduation. Moreover, she has no or a little competency in English. Cannot even afford 4.5 bands in English in PTE. 

Lastly 5000 AUD, is what is reqd to bypass this, which amounts a lot.

What can be done to face this difficult situation???

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

hi, can somebody please explain the list of dependent (spouse) documents required to be submit 189 visa application. my wife completed her graduation (B.Tech) and working for a IT company from 4 years.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...etent-english-family-members-18-or-older.aspx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a real problem in hand, My spouse does not have an English medium in studies and graduation. Moreover, she has no or a little competency in English. Cannot even afford 4.5 bands in English in PTE.
> 
> ...


In PTEA it’s overall 30 and not minimum 30 in all 4

She can attend some English classes at a training institute and try

If she can’t, then other then paying vac2 fees there is no alternative, difficult as it maybe
That’s the price you pay for migration 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, can somebody please explain the list of dependent (spouse) documents required to be submit 189 visa application. my wife completed her graduation (B.Tech) and working for a IT company from 4 years.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Are you claiming spouse points ?

Cheers


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

NB said:


> Are you claiming spouse points ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


No NB , I am not claiming spouse points. 

I have following proofs. 
1) Birth certificate 
2) Marriage certificate
3) Passport

I learned from other threads that I need to present our marriage photos and travel tickets as well along with marriage certificate. And also I need to get PCC , and medicals done for her( with a different Hap ID).

Are the above mentioned documents correct? 

a)Do I need to fill seperate form 80 & form 1221 for her?

b) In her 4 years 'B.tech certificate' and 2 years '+2 certificate' it was mentioned as "English medium", can I submit the same as proof for functional English?

c) After marriage we didn't add each other's name in our passports. Is that ok?



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi NB got my visa thankyou very much for your guidance and help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> No NB , I am not claiming spouse points.
> 
> I have following proofs.
> 1) Birth certificate
> ...


You will need to get her pcc and medicals also.
Her hapid will be separate 

Try to atttach some photo evidence that you are married and travel hotel receipts etc

A. YES
B. No . You need a letter from the college confirming here bio details, the course she took, the years she studied and that the course was taught in English
It’s a very standard letter which the college will issue easily 
You also need the final passing marksheet and degree

C. Not an issue , but better to get it done for the long run

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> Hi NB got my visa thankyou very much for your guidance and help


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

*Help with adding partner*

Hi NB, 

Need your advice on this. 

I got my ITA for visa 189 on 11th Jan. I had applied for EOI on Jan 9th. I had thought it could take sometime before I get my ITA, not trying to boast but there it was. 

Anyways, I am in a relationship and we were planning to get married in the next 3-4months. I want to add my partner in my VISA application, which I have to lodge before 12th March. What are my options now? Also, seems like applying for a partner VISA at a later stage is a tardy process and also expensive. 

We have a joint account active since August 2017 but we do not live-in together so I can apply for de-facto. How should I proceed so I get a grant for my partner along with me?

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

auscall said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your advice on this.
> 
> ...


I think an important question would be have you legitimately been together for 12 months or more? As that is what you will be asked to prove without fabricating anything.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyad said:


> I think an important question would be have you legitimately been together for 12 months or more? As that is what you will be asked to prove without fabricating anything.


I fully agree

Just having a joint bank account is not sufficient 

You need a complete set of evidence proving that you are actually living together for at least 12 months

Cheers


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyad said:


> I think an important question would be have you legitimately been together for 12 months or more? As that is what you will be asked to prove without fabricating anything.


Yes, we have been together in a relationship for more than 3 years now, and we personally know each other for close to 10 years. We've traveled around a bit (Thailand, Cambodia, Bhutan, many places within India). Our families and friends can vouch for our relationship. We have a lot of pictures together. That's all we have for now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

auscall said:


> Yes, we have been together in a relationship for more than 3 years now, and we personally know each other for close to 10 years. We've traveled around a bit (Thailand, Cambodia, Bhutan, many places within India). Our families and friends can vouch for our relationship. We have a lot of pictures together. That's all we have for now.


You have to be very specific in your reply

Have you two been living together under one roof for More then a year ?

Just meeting each other everyday or talking or occasionally staying over or joint holidays doesn’t cut the ice 

Cheers


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to be very specific in your reply
> 
> Have you two been living together under one roof for More then a year ?
> 
> ...


NB, people come to this thread to get your experienced take on stuff, this is what I told auscall in another thread, not sure if it helps or not but if you reflect on it, it might put is mind at ease and minimize going through the same things again, if you can take a look at what I said / suggested:



Anyad said:


> Also I looked up the info from my MARA agent and give you a few pointers on the 4 aspects. Again: my thoughts, my point of view, I do not have a grant or CO contact yet, but this is what I did:
> 
> Social: friends and family see you as a couple, you are public and open (not secret) about your relationship. You go to social gatherings (birthdays weddings funerals concerts theater) etc together and openly (photos are good evidence), travel together (plane tickets, boarding cards anything with both your names on them... I am lucky because couple years back I used my own immi account to apply for a visa for my defacto... so "we have an Australian immigration history".
> 
> ...


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

NB said:


> You have to be very specific in your reply
> 
> Have you two been living together under one roof for More then a year ?
> 
> Cheers


No.


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyad said:


> NB, people come to this thread to get your experienced take on stuff, this is what I told auscall in another thread, not sure if it helps or not but if you reflect on it, it might put is mind at ease and minimize going through the same things again, if you can take a look at what I said / suggested:


Hi Anyad, thanks for your honest and prompt responses for my query in the other thread as well. As you did mention, posted here again to get some expert advice. Thank you again


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

auscall said:


> No.


That could very well mean your spouse isn't eligible to be put on your visa, as part of "family unit". I am not saying you shouldn't try, but prepare for this possibility. 

I've seen an accepted de facto relationship where they moved in together Sept 28 and applied next year April 28 and was accepted so it isn't hopeless or anything (they had legit been together a year when they applied, which is 3 years for you)

But NB is right, it does not cut it automatically. 

Can you get married real quick? That may help I think.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

auscall said:


> Hi Anyad, thanks for your honest and prompt responses for my query in the other thread as well. As you did mention, posted here again to get some expert advice. Thank you again


Yeah NB's input can be rather valuable for sure!


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyad said:


> Can you get married real quick? That may help I think.


Yeah, that's something we are giving a thought now. We were hoping that I can submit the application adding my partner as de-facto by 1st week of March, and probably by the time CO gets assigned (I think 30-45 days), we get married and explain the change of situation to the CO. Not sure if this is the right way to go through...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyad said:


> Yeah NB's input can be rather valuable for sure!


I don’t think everyone likes my comments

I am very blunt and call a spade a spade when I see one

I don’t think hiding bad news and giving false hopes to any applicant is in their ultimate benefit 

So those posting on this thread should be prepared to take bad news with the good as the case maybe

Cheers


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> call a spade a spade


That's pretty much my definition of valuable...


----------



## k2rulz (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi NB,

I filed my application in the last week of November last year. I did claim partner skill points against which I got the invite. She has now resigned from the current company due to personal circumstances. Do we need to add anything in the case? Currently, she is serving notice period and wil be associated with the company until March 1st week. Do you think this can cause a negative impact on the application?
I have filed through an agent, however, I wanted to take a second opinion.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

k2rulz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I filed my application in the last week of November last year. I did claim partner skill points against which I got the invite. She has now resigned from the current company due to personal circumstances. Do we need to add anything in the case? Currently, she is serving notice period and wil be associated with the company until March 1st week. Do you think this can cause a negative impact on the application?
> I have filed through an agent, however, I wanted to take a second opinion.
> ...


Nope

Just file a form 1022 once she actually leaves the company

Make sure that she parts amicably with the company so that there is no bad mouthing in case of EV , the chances of which of course is anyways low in case of spouse

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

De facto relationship in India, no matter how strong is it, is hard to pass. Social set up in India is to marry for you to have a partner (of course you can live together, have children etc without getting married) and that's what India's image across world countries. 
If you really want to get your partner a visa along with you, go to a registrar office and register your marriage ASAP. It will take only a month for you to get your marriage certificate.




auscall said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your advice on this.
> 
> ...


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi NB/Experts!! 

I have filed my 190 PR sometime back. 
1. My wife had previous experience of working in Australia but was not working at that time of filing the PR. She has now back to work. I have upload the most recent salary slip and the offer letters now. Do I need to fill any form also?
2. We have travelled for a 5 day vacation during Christmas break. How do I declare these as days spent outside Australia now?

Cheers!!


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi NB,

I am expecting 189 invitation next month, so was looking at the required documents for visa lodge (offshore). My wife & daughter will also accompany me in my visa application. And I am not claiming any partner points. Now I have the following queries which I hope you can help to answer/clarify:
1. I got a Reference letter with R&R for my current company from my manager in company letterhead back in July 2018 during EA assessment. The format of the letter complies with DHA requirements. Do I need a fresh letter for visa lodge?
2. There is a mismatch in the names of my parents between my passport & theirs. How do I handle this situation? By filling up if they are known by other names in form 80? In that case do I need an affidavit?
3. My wife is currently working for the last 1 & half year, Do I need to upload her work documents also? If yes, then which documents. Please note that she does not have Tax documents yet since her salary was not enough to pay tax during the last financial year.
4. What is meant by tertiary education, starting from higher secondary (HSC)?
5. In form 80 & 1221, if I answer no to questions like if I have any contacts in Australia, if I have proposed travel dates, if I know the address where I will stay etc.; will it be a problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am expecting 189 invitation next month, so was looking at the required documents for visa lodge (offshore). My wife & daughter will also accompany me in my visa application. And I am not claiming any partner points. Now I have the following queries which I hope you can help to answer/clarify:
> 1. I got a Reference letter with R&R for my current company from my manager in company letterhead back in July 2018 during EA assessment. The format of the letter complies with DHA requirements. Do I need a fresh letter for visa lodge?
> ...


Never seen an applicant so sure that they will get an invite under 190 next month
I do not know on what basis you have this optimism . Tone down your expectations so you don’t get disappointed 

Anyways , now to your answer

1. It’s sufficient 
2. Give the different spellings in form 80 
Get an affidavit made and keep with you that both names are of same person 

3. Not required. Just fill her experience wherever asked in the application and forms

4. After class 12 only 

5. Answer truthfully.. no problem


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

NB said:


> Never seen an applicant so sure that they will get an invite under 190 next month
> 
> I do not know on what basis you have this optimism . Tone down your expectations so you don’t get disappointed
> 
> ...


Brother, I mentioned 189 in my original post, pls check again 

Thanks for your prompt response as usual, highly appreciated.

Another query which I missed in my last post: Do I need to fill-up form 80 & 1221 for my 2 & a half years old daughter as part of character documents? My understanding is 'no'.

Sent from my FLA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

NB said:


> You will need to get her pcc and medicals also.
> 
> Her hapid will be separate
> 
> ...


Hi NB, I want to launch my visa application, today. In 2 weeks I can get a letter from my spouse college mentioning her graduation medium of insruction as English, otherwise she will give PTE exam. Is it ok ,if the date of her college certificate or PTE score card are with a date post visa application date. or is it compulsory to first get the proof and then to apply for visa? Please help. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Brother, I mentioned 189 in my original post, pls check again
> 
> Thanks for your prompt response as usual, highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


80/1221 not required 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Hi NB, I want to launch my visa application, today. In 2 weeks I can get a letter from my spouse college mentioning her graduation medium of insruction as English, otherwise she will give PTE exam. Is it ok ,if the date of her college certificate or PTE score card are with a date post visa application date. or is it compulsory to first get the proof and then to apply for visa? Please help.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Functional English evidence cannbe submitted at any stage
Dates don’t matter as long as you submit it
It can even be procured after the CO asks for it
Relax

Cheers


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

NB said:


> 80/1221 not required
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thank you.

Sent from my FLA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

NB said:


> Functional English evidence cannbe submitted at any stage
> 
> Dates don’t matter as long as you submit it
> 
> ...


NB, during skill assessment by EA , I submitted my roles and responsibilities letter from my current employer and received a positive outcome. Do I need to add roles and responsibilities letter( SD with Notary sign) to my Visa application also? ( or is it not required as EA has already assessed my Relevent skilled experience)

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> NB, during skill assessment by EA , I submitted my roles and responsibilities letter from my current employer and received a positive outcome. Do I need to add roles and responsibilities letter( SD with Notary sign) to my Visa application also? ( or is it not required as EA has already assessed my Relevent skilled experience)
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


You should submit documentation pertaining to your skilled employment for your VISA application as well. EA Assessment of Relevant Skilled Employment is an optional Assessment that will be taken into account by the CO, but the final decision will rest with the CO.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> NB, during skill assessment by EA , I submitted my roles and responsibilities letter from my current employer and received a positive outcome. Do I need to add roles and responsibilities letter( SD with Notary sign) to my Visa application also? ( or is it not required as EA has already assessed my Relevent skilled experience)
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


You can use the same RnR letter for visa application also
It is required 

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello, I got my Invite two days back and was planning to book the medical tests. I have a small query here I stay in Dubai and travelling to India for a family vacation hence I was thinking I have my medicals there as it less expensive when compared to the same in Dubai. But is that ok or do I provide a proof somewhere that y did i chose India. Or better to be safe I do in Dubai pls advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hello, I got my Invite two days back and was planning to book the medical tests. I have a small query here I stay in Dubai and travelling to India for a family vacation hence I was thinking I have my medicals there as it less expensive when compared to the same in Dubai. But is that ok or do I provide a proof somewhere that y did i chose India. Or better to be safe I do in Dubai pls advise.


It’s immaterial where you get it done 
No explanation required 

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you and I I will be providing a address proof of Dubai as a part of identity docs and the tenancy agreement is on my husband's name is that fine am anyways including my marriage certificate.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi NB,

Can you please suggest?



AT03 said:


> Hi NB/Experts!!
> 
> I have filed my 190 PR sometime back.
> 1. My wife had previous experience of working in Australia but was not working at that time of filing the PR. She has now back to work. I have upload the most recent salary slip and the offer letters now. Do I need to fill any form also?
> ...


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

megateja said:


> Hi NB got my visa thankyou very much for your guidance and help


 Congratulations 🎊 please share your nominated occupation and points breakdown


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB Bro, Another doubt,

In form 80, it asks for your previous 10 years address details. I was most of the times away from my permanent address for this period for work. So is there any problem If I mention my addresses of properties where I lived in during my work?
All my documents (passport, driving licence, etc) are in the permanent address. Also, I did my PCC from my home city. But I cannot mention that address anywhere in my form 80. Will that be an issue?

<What's the sole purpose of form 80? Is it to verify/crosscheck whatever proof/info we provided in the visa application?>


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> NB Bro, Another doubt,
> 
> In form 80, it asks for your previous 10 years address details. I was most of the times away from my permanent address for this period for work. So is there any problem If I mention my addresses of properties where I lived in during my work?
> All my documents (passport, driving licence, etc) are in the permanent address. Also, I did my PCC from my home city. But I cannot mention that address anywhere in my form 80. Will that be an issue?
> ...


You have to give the actual addresses where you lived in the last 10 years
The permanent address is immaterial

While applying for pcc also , you have to give the addresses where you lived in the last 2/3 years I think 
If you have given that correctly, nothing to worry 

My form 80 ran to 50 pages as I lived in several countries and cities and continents 

I have not analysed what they do with form 80 as that is not my prerogative 

Cheers


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Just be truthful and honest. All they want to know is where you lived for 10 years. Don’t try and second guess it. Just tell them. 

Honesty is the best policy with this process.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

I was filling the details in immiaccount and in page 13 the employment page is all empty and asking me to fill. Is that normal as I see my eoi has all details of my employment. I have to fill all the details same as eoi and in case anything new right ?? Both relevant and irrelevant correct .


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Also the duration of overseas employment do I give total years or whatever is relevant.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Any one who has recently submitted their immiaccount I need a small information let me know.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi , I was moving further to complete my application and read in the immiaccount site that if we are out from our usual stay for more than 14 days we have to update them the address during the stay. So is it a good practice to travel or refrain from doing so. Am out for almost 1.5 months. And I will have to submit my application during this as the 60 days period lies somewhere in between.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> I was filling the details in immiaccount and in page 13 the employment page is all empty and asking me to fill. Is that normal as I see my eoi has all details of my employment. I have to fill all the details same as eoi and in case anything new right ?? Both relevant and irrelevant correct .


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi , I was moving further to complete my application and read in the immiaccount site that if we are out from our usual stay for more than 14 days we have to update them the address during the stay. So is it a good practice to travel or refrain from doing so. Am out for almost 1.5 months. And I will have to submit my application during this as the 60 days period lies somewhere in between.


No restrictions on travelling as long as you keep the co informed 
Your processing is not affected

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanku Sir, so I have given my current address as of now and will not be submitting the visa application unless I finish my medicals in India so after that I hit update and give the Indian address and again once am back redo the same right ?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,

I have not stayed in my home country since birth. I have only visited in my vacations(like for 1 month something) and in last 10 years, I have just visited for about 2 months cumulatively. Do i require to provide PCC from my home country also?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Thanku Sir, so I have given my current address as of now and will not be submitting the visa application unless I finish my medicals in India so after that I hit update and give the Indian address and again once am back redo the same right ?


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have not stayed in my home country since birth. I have only visited in my vacations(like for 1 month something) and in last 10 years, I have just visited for about 2 months cumulatively. Do i require to provide PCC from my home country also?


YES
You will have to provide 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

So the clause of living more than a year in past 10 years does not apply for home country?



NB said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

In form 80 we have to provide the visa refusal details I had one refusal 7 years back which was a B1/b2 to USA for some training sponsored by my company. So I have mentioned the below in description box and I have no clue y it was rejected I only heard from my HR as my association with the company was just one month when my visa was planned could be the reason " I had a B1/b2 refusal on date xyz for USA travel the intended stay was for four weeks and travel and visa was sponsored by my company ABC for training purpose" is this information sufficient, pls advise


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello Sir Kindly guide me I had third co contact on 08/01/19 for uploading SD for PCC waiver and national I card copy as I have already exhausted the limit to upload the documents 59/60.This time there is neither E mail address of the CO nor they have activated the IP switch.I had sent an email mail to the co who contacted second time though the co name is same but so far they haven't replied. E mail to the technical team has been replied as an auto generated reply which is generic and doesn't solve the purpose , please guide me in this scenario how can I upload the documents or whom to contact.Thanks very much.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hello Sir Kindly guide me I had third co contact on 08/01/19 for uploading SD for PCC waiver and national I card copy as I have already exhausted the limit to upload the documents 59/60.This time there is neither E mail address of the CO nor they have activated the IP switch.I had sent an email mail to the co who contacted second time though the co name is same but so far they haven't replied. E mail to the technical team has been replied as an auto generated reply which is generic and doesn't solve the purpose , please guide me in this scenario how can I upload the documents or whom to contact.Thanks very much.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


for what reasons you have been contacted thrice hy CO ? Also does everytime Co changes ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> So the clause of living more than a year in past 10 years does not apply for home country?


Repeating the same question will not change my reply
It is better you contact a Mara agent and be sure

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> In form 80 we have to provide the visa refusal details I had one refusal 7 years back which was a B1/b2 to USA for some training sponsored by my company. So I have mentioned the below in description box and I have no clue y it was rejected I only heard from my HR as my association with the company was just one month when my visa was planned could be the reason " I had a B1/b2 refusal on date xyz for USA travel the intended stay was for four weeks and travel and visa was sponsored by my company ABC for training purpose" is this information sufficient, pls advise


As you do not know the reason for refusal with surety, you can write that you do do not know the reason for refusal in the relevant column

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hello Sir Kindly guide me I had third co contact on 08/01/19 for uploading SD for PCC waiver and national I card copy as I have already exhausted the limit to upload the documents 59/60.This time there is neither E mail address of the CO nor they have activated the IP switch.I had sent an email mail to the co who contacted second time though the co name is same but so far they haven't replied. E mail to the technical team has been replied as an auto generated reply which is generic and doesn't solve the purpose , please guide me in this scenario how can I upload the documents or whom to contact.Thanks very much.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


You can call up the department

+61 2 61960196, 

Cheers


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

NB said:


> You can call up the department
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply NB

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Thanks for the reply NB
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


You can use Nymgo or any such calling app
You may have to wait for a long time to actually speak to an agent

Call at exactly 9 am AEST for quick connection 

Cheers


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> for what reasons you have been contacted thrice hy CO ? Also does everytime Co changes ?


It was my multiple stay on business visas for more than a year for which I could not get PCC as Qatar do not provide PCC on business visas.My second and third CO contact is regarding that and first one also for RR on company letterhead.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> rkhalid said:
> 
> 
> > for what reasons you have been contacted thrice hy CO ? Also does everytime Co changes ?
> ...


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi I have got ITA to apply 189 and I was applying for medical and we have a question
In health declaration what do I select here has the applicant already submitted visa or waiting for the decision to be made by the department??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi I have got ITA to apply 189 and I was applying for medical and we have a question
> In health declaration what do I select here has the applicant already submitted visa or waiting for the decision to be made by the department??


If you have not submitted the 189 application, then write NO

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Hi NB/Experts!!
> 
> I have filed my 190 PR sometime back.
> 1. My wife had previous experience of working in Australia but was not working at that time of filing the PR. She has now back to work. I have upload the most recent salary slip and the offer letters now. Do I need to fill any form also?
> ...


Have you claimed spouse points ?
Give complete details about your application
If you make a signature like most members do, then nobody needs to ask

Cheers 



Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi NB- yes, I have claimed.


NB said:


> Have you claimed spouse points ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Hi NB/Experts!!
> 
> I have filed my 190 PR sometime back.
> 1. My wife had previous experience of working in Australia but was not working at that time of filing the PR. She has now back to work. I have upload the most recent salary slip and the offer letters now. Do I need to fill any form also?
> ...


1. File a form 1022 giving the contact details of your wife and her employer details and designation 

2. No action required 

Please make a signature like most members have done

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Okie thanks! Yep, I’ll update the signatures.


NB said:


> AT03 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB/Experts!!
> ...


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi NB, Do you know if how long it takes for ACS review application outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB, Do you know if how long it takes for ACS review application outcome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea

There is a very active ACS thread in the forum
If you post there, I am sure you will get a good response

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi, 
I have an expired h1b approved petition. I haven't stamped the visa on passport.
Do I need to mention this in form 80, as it was only asking for visa information

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Hi,
> I have an expired h1b approved petition. I haven't stamped the visa on passport.
> Do I need to mention this in form 80, as it was only asking for visa information
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Just mention it to be on the safe side
Give in remarks that the visa was not actually stamped and only the petition was approved 

Cheers


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing great.

I have a doubt regarding work experience for the EOI from which I received 189 Invite recently.

My EOI was submitted on April 2018 with 70 points (5 for experience). In Jan 2019 I received an email that my EOI is updated to 75 Points (+5 for experience) and subsequently received an invite the following round.

I traveled to Australia for 2.5 months and mentioned those deputation details in my ACS referral letter as well. According to ACS, my experience after December 2013 is considered for skilled migration. 
But my ACS letter do not contain any mention of deputation and shows that experience in India experience only.

I followed the same while filing EOI and did not split the 2.5 months which I was deputed to Australia separately because I was paid India salary during this time.

Below are my doubts :

1. Should my work experience (Visa Subclass 400) in Australia be mentioned as a separate split in EOI and marked as non relevant since I cannot claim points for it? 
I was under assumption that I am ok because I traveled to a different branch (Sydney) with in the same organization and paid salary in India only during that period

2. In the current EOI from which I received invitation my points were increased to 75 considering the 2.5 months of Australia experience as India experience. 
But if Australia experience should not be considered, then ideally my points should be 75 in March and not in January. 
If this is the case, I may be falsely over-claiming points and should I let my invite expire?


Experience Details :
Employer A - Dec 2011 to April 2017
Employer B - May 2017 to till Date
Deputed to Australia - Employer B - Oct - Dec 2017.


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing great.
> 
> ...


THe EOI is defective 
You have overclaimed points
You had come to work on a work visa to Australia 
There is no ambiguity 

Let this invite go waste
Then edit the EOI to separate the Australia experience and mark it as non relevant
And wait for a fresh invite 



Cheers


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

NB said:


> THe EOI is defective
> You have overclaimed points
> You had come to work on a work visa to Australia
> There is no ambiguity
> ...


Thank you for your response.

Can I create a new EOI during this period rather than waiting for the old one to be unblocked and edit it again? 

I am asking this because my current invite will expire on March 12. But if I create a new invite I might stand a chance for March 11 round :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Can I create a new EOI during this period rather than waiting for the old one to be unblocked and edit it again?
> 
> I am asking this because my current invite will expire on March 12. But if I create a new invite I might stand a chance for March 11 round :fingerscrossed:.


I am not sure if it’s legal or ethical
Your EOI is under suspension due to invite 
Many members have multiple EOIs but they are all in different types of visas

Better to consult a Mara agent and take a decision 

Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

HI NB,

Thanks for your inputs so far. 

I have a doubt regarding overseas travel details in form 80.

I travelled to one of the countries for official visit and had travelled to multiple cities but don't remember the exact dates and name of the places that I stayed at.

Doubt:
1.Do i need to mention the name of both the cities or can I mention only one?
2. Do I need to mention the name of the places or can i just mention the name of the city?

Thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> HI NB,
> 
> Thanks for your inputs so far.
> 
> ...


1. Mention all cities.
2. You have to give the address at which you stayed to the best you can remember

Cheers


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey NB,

General Question: I have seen CO asking for files that we have already loaded and for this the reason could probably be a corrupted PDF file. Do you / anybody have a method/idea that makes the PDF file "corrupt-proof"? 

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

CN you please share this form 80? When I filled in there was no detail for cities for international travel only countries



NB said:


> 1. Mention all cities.
> 2. You have to give the address at which you stayed to the best you can remember
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozzzy said:


> CN you please share this form 80? When I filled in there was no detail for cities for international travel only countries


Q17 
You have to give details of the last 10 years where you lived

International travel only country 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhaggy said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> General Question: I have seen CO asking for files that we have already loaded and for this the reason could probably be a corrupted PDF file. Do you / anybody have a method/idea that makes the PDF file "corrupt-proof"?
> 
> ...


Yes 

Put the pendrive with the files in front of god and pray for 30 minutes before using it to upload it

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NB said:


> Yes
> 
> Put the pendrive with the files in front of god and pray for 30 minutes before using it to upload it
> 
> Cheers


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOO

Dude, I can't stop snorting and laughing


----------



## k2rulz (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi NB/Experts,

Unsure if this is the correct thread to post, but would appreciate if you could answer a small query. What would be a good time for securing jobs in the Australian market. Any specifications relating to 263111 will be appreciated. Is May/June a good time to seek jobs or would you reckon making a move in July-August period.

Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

k2rulz said:


> Hi NB/Experts,
> 
> Unsure if this is the correct thread to post, but would appreciate if you could answer a small query. What would be a good time for securing jobs in the Australian market. Any specifications relating to 263111 will be appreciated. Is May/June a good time to seek jobs or would you reckon making a move in July-August period.
> 
> ...


Analyse SEEK data to check when are the maximum openings for your skills

Cheers


----------



## k2rulz (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks NB, will chase it.

Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey NB, I received NSW 190 preinvite today. I was looking for 189 though.
May I know if there is any major differences between the two in terms of processing time and visa fee.
What are the State obligations for NSW 190 visa.

Regards,
Amit

261312
Points:70+5
PTE:20

Expecting 189 EOI with 75 points in Feb 1st week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hey NB, I received NSW 190 preinvite today. I was looking for 189 though.
> May I know if there is any major differences between the two in terms of processing time and visa fee.
> What are the State obligations for NSW 190 visa.
> 
> ...


The processing of 190 is theoretically faster then 189

Other then the 2 years live and work in NSW commitment, there is no drawback between 189 and 190

Fees documents, evidence etc remains the same 

Cheers


----------



## techievee (Jul 5, 2018)

How did u filled your Visa form for work experience? Did u specified each and every designation separately or combined all the designation into one as specified in your ACS result form


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techievee said:


> How did u filled your Visa form for work experience? Did u specified each and every designation separately or combined all the designation into one as specified in your ACS result form


In ACS as well as EOI as well as 189 applications, everywhere I split up the designation 
No 2 companies, designation or location was clubbed
Every time anything changed, I split it

Cheers


----------



## as3 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi NB,

In the new document uploading format, I have provided all the documents as per the list generated as per my application, but still, a message is appearing stating that I have not provided all my documents. Please let me know the solution. In addition, I have provided a single document like passport and marriage registration multiple times (as per the prescribed list) for my son and wife respectively. Is this the issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

as3 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In the new document uploading format, I have provided all the documents as per the list generated as per my application, but still, a message is appearing stating that I have not provided all my documents. Please let me know the solution. In addition, I have provided a single document like passport and marriage registration multiple times (as per the prescribed list) for my son and wife respectively. Is this the issue?


Yah are missing an important document as per their list
Go through the documents uploaded checklist and see what is missing
I don’t think anyone can help you with what’s missing

You will have to figure it out yourself

Cheers


----------



## mrk_aussie (May 22, 2018)

outspoken said:


> Hi,
> I have an expired h1b approved petition. I haven't stamped the visa on passport.
> Do I need to mention this in form 80, as it was only asking for visa information
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi, 

Which part of form 80 asks for your h1b details? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrk_aussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which part of form 80 asks for your h1b details?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


You have to give details if any visa has been refused
It may be in form 80 or application, don’t remember

He plans to give it in that as his h1b although applied, ultimately did not result in grant

Cheers


----------



## mrk_aussie (May 22, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to give details if any visa has been refused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe his case is different. He got his h1b approved, but it allows to work in the US for 6 years unless the green card processed. After the 6th year, the h1b expires. So technically I don't think it counts as a Visa denial

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

mrk_aussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which part of form 80 asks for your h1b details?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I wanted to inform that in the visa refusals. I do not have a stamped h1b, and I was thinking to mention the expired petition to be on the safe side.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello... Kindly tell me how name can be printed on back of picture... Can we write name with pen on back of picture and then scan it.... Moreover should it be saved as pdf as single file with both front and back???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Duajaved said:


> Hello... Kindly tell me how name can be printed on back of picture... Can we write name with pen on back of picture and then scan it.... Moreover should it be saved as pdf as single file with both front and back???


That’s what most members are doing
Front and back and then merge

Cheers


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Duajaved said:
> 
> 
> > Hello... Kindly tell me how name can be printed on back of picture... Can we write name with pen on back of picture and then scan it.... Moreover should it be saved as pdf as single file with both front and back???
> ...


Okay thanks... And only name is ok or i should sign and put date too??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Duajaved said:


> Okay thanks... And only name is ok or i should sign and put date too??


Just name

Cheers


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello Friends,

For the PCC, I choose the reason as "Residence Permit" and below screenshot is from the PCC.. Do you think it is fine as I see few people selecting another option "Immigration Purposes other than citizenship"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samp365 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> For the PCC, I choose the reason as "Residence Permit" and below screenshot is from the PCC.. Do you think it is fine as I see few people selecting another option "Immigration Purposes other than citizenship"


I think it’s good enough , but already expired 
Pcc are valid only for 1 year

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB, any tips for naming documents?
Also, for date of birth proof, is it better to combine and attach birth certificate and sslc cert together or should I attach them separately under DOB ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> NB, any tips for naming documents?
> Also, for date of birth proof, is it better to combine and attach birth certificate and sslc cert together or should I attach them separately under DOB ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Passport_Name_surname
Reference_letter_tcs
Birth_certificate_name_surname

Don’t combine
Upload separately 

Cheers


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

NB said:


> I think it’s good enough , but already expired
> Pcc are valid only for 1 year
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. The date corresponds to the passport date and the PCC is taken just a week back.. Thanks again.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi NB,

I am working on submitting VISA application for 189 category, having some query on partner’s document upload. 

I am seeing only following upload documents categories for partners.











I am not claiming any point for partner’s skill.

I am not seeing option to upload language ability (IELTS score card) for partner.

Where should I upload it ?

Thanks !!


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am working on submitting VISA application for 189 category, having some query on partner’s document upload.
> 
> ...


I just checked it for you and my MARA agent put my wife's IELTS under "other" documents. She had 50 successful PR lodgments last year so I think that has to be the right place.

Good luck!


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi NB,

I received NSW pre invite. 

Its saying link in valid only for 14 days and opening the link multiple times makes it invalid. Thats why I did not opened the link.


Question 1:
Please let me know what are all the documents I need to submit. I am confused.
Shall I need to submit the same documents uploaded for ACS assessment?. Those documents have attestations with dates mentioned before submitting to ACS. Can I submit those same documents which has attestations mentioned before submitting to ACS. In that case shall I need to go for attestations again and submit those documents? otherwise shall I need to submit fresh documents (which does not contain any previous attestations) with new attestations. Please let me know.


Question 2:
Please let me know when should I submit pcc during visa process. Can I submit pcc when CO asks for medicals and pcc at later point of time. 

Regards,
Jeet


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Mention all cities.
> 2. You have to give the address at which you stayed to the best you can remember
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the suggestion NB. 

One more doubt: Might be a very basic one.

1. I got the visa for one of the countries and went out for a day but didn't stay there as I had another flight on the same day.

Any idea what can I mention in the address for this country. e.g. Layover for a day. Didn't Stay. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB NB,
One more query, Education upload section has "degree cert" and "transcripts" drop down separately. For ACS, I combined my degree cert+mark sheets in one pdf. Can I upload the same in under degree cert section or do I need to split degree cert and transcripts into 2?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jeet123 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I received NSW pre invite.
> 
> ...


You can use the same set of documents you have used for ACS
The other documents need not be notarised if you are scanning in colour

This is the list of documents required
Basically it’s the complete set of evidence that you will need to upload to DHA after getting the final invite

The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

2. You can submit when CO asks for it, but most members upload the pcc and medicals during application itself to avoid co contact 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanks for the suggestion NB.
> 
> One more doubt: Might be a very basic one.
> 
> ...


Just write did not stay overnight 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> NB NB,
> One more query, Education upload section has "degree cert" and "transcripts" drop down separately. For ACS, I combined my degree cert+mark sheets in one pdf. Can I upload the same in under degree cert section or do I need to split degree cert and transcripts into 2?


You have to split it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I am facing issues in opening the thread

I have brought it to the notice of the webmaster but till it is resolved, I am having difficulty in reading and replying 

Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Just write did not stay overnight
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for quick responses


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you NB.

Regards,
Jeet



NB said:


> You can use the same set of documents you have used for ACS
> The other documents need not be notarised if you are scanning in colour
> 
> This is the list of documents required
> ...


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Thank you!

Final query (I hope),

Where do I upload Salary revision letters?
Employment contract, or Letter-Employer or under Others?

And do I need to mention my name in every document?



NB said:


> You have to split it
> 
> Cheers


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Hey NB... Dont know if this is a relevant question here.. But if you have any idea... Please respond...
How did you take money/savings to aussie land.. I'm in a fix right now knowing that airports don't allow much.. Please help.. Forex card, remote bank account.. Ideas please.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi, am uploading docs for 189 and for spouse docs do I upload his job letter salary slip experience cert etc . Am not claiming any points from my spouse .pls advise what all do I upload.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Final query (I hope),
> 
> ...


Documents naming
Merging and splitting documents into sets for uploading 
Under Which dropdown to upload

I took 15 days to do it

It’s an exercise you have to do yourself as it’s the overall uploading pattern which decides what goes where

I took pains so that the CO doesn’t and I was awarded with the fastest grant in recent times in 2 weeks

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Documents naming
> Merging and splitting documents into sets for uploading
> Under Which dropdown to upload
> 
> ...


Happy Sunday!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

I have got my positive ACS assessment result on 29-Jan-2018 for ANZSCO code 261313 and updated the same in my Skillselect EOI. I have changed my employer here in Australia on 16th November 2018, but my roles and responsibilities are still the same to what I mentioned in my ACS assessment. Further, I have the supporting documents ( statutory declaration, payslips, bank statement etc) for the new Employer.

I will be completing 3 years of Australian work experience on 30th January 2019. 

I have the following concerns as per my current situation :
Can I mark my new work experience as relevant while updating my EOI, as my roles and responsibilities remain the same?
If I mark my new work experience as relevant, do I need to reassess my skills via ACS or providing adequate documents supporting my new work experience shall suffice?

Please help me in taking the correct action.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> I have got my positive ACS assessment result on 29-Jan-2018 for ANZSCO code 261313 and updated the same in my Skillselect EOI. I have changed my employer here in Australia on 16th November 2018, but my roles and responsibilities are still the same to what I mentioned in my ACS assessment. Further, I have the supporting documents ( statutory declaration, payslips, bank statement etc) for the new Employer.
> 
> I will be completing 3 years of Australian work experience on 30th January 2019.
> 
> ...


If you are a risk taker you need not get yourself reassessed and continue to claim points
You can try to convince the CO that nothing changed after you switched jobs, in case of a query

But If you are a very cautious applicant like me , who doesn’t mind spending 500 AUD to get peace of mind, get yourself reassessed

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hibamenai said:


> Hey NB... Dont know if this is a relevant question here.. But if you have any idea... Please respond...
> How did you take money/savings to aussie land.. I'm in a fix right now knowing that airports don't allow much.. Please help.. Forex card, remote bank account.. Ideas please.


I transferred everything online using banking channels

No hassles and risk and peace of mind that I don’t have to ever explain to ATO my source of funds

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks, Mate.
I will get the Reassessment done.
Meanwhile, I will mark my new experience as non-relevant in EOI. After ACS result I will mark it as relevant to add more points.
Hope it won't take much time this time as it will be linked to previous ACS application.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi, am uploading docs for 189 and for spouse docs do I upload his job letter salary slip experience cert etc . Am not claiming any points from my spouse .pls advise what all do I upload.


I did not upload any experience evidence for my spouse 
Only gave details in form 80/1221 and application, wherever asked

I also did not claim spouse points

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Thanks, Mate.
> I will get the Reassessment done.
> Meanwhile, I will mark my new experience as non-relevant in EOI. After ACS result I will mark it as relevant to add more points.
> Hope it won't take much time this time as it will be linked to previous ACS application.
> ...


That’s exactly what I would have done

Cheers


----------



## tofurad (Oct 15, 2018)

hey Nb. sorry if this is a dumb question, trying not to mess up. 

i recently got co contacted for further medical examination and to respond via immiaccount. meanwhile i was thinking of showing my return slip saying that i need to return on FEB11to get the results to notify the co that it’s already pending. 

is it a simple matter of uploading that or is there anything else like including a cover letter to explain? is this considered as a “response” to the co contact or do i need to click on the “i have provided required info.” button? 

thanks a lot!


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi, am uploading docs for 189 and for spouse docs do I upload his job letter salary slip experience cert etc . Am not claiming any points from my spouse .pls advise what all do I upload.


 NB pls advise if I can only upload the basic documents like I'd proof marriage proof English ability etc ?


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

I was going through immigration website and found this. Might be your case. This talks about the "Visa Holder" but, it's best to check with a registered agent about the possibilities of your case before getting any further.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=189-63#

These conditions will or might be attached to this visa:
8515 - Not marry before first entry
8515 - Not marry before first entry: The visa holder must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia.

Do


auscall said:


> Yeah, that's something we are giving a thought now. We were hoping that I can submit the application adding my partner as de-facto by 1st week of March, and probably by the time CO gets assigned (I think 30-45 days), we get married and explain the change of situation to the CO. Not sure if this is the right way to go through...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tofurad said:


> hey Nb. sorry if this is a dumb question, trying not to mess up.
> 
> i recently got co contacted for further medical examination and to respond via immiaccount. meanwhile i was thinking of showing my return slip saying that i need to return on FEB11to get the results to notify the co that it’s already pending.
> 
> ...


I don’t understand what you mean by return slip

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> NB pls advise if I can only upload the basic documents like I'd proof marriage proof English ability etc ?


All evidence except those related to experience 

Cheers


----------



## tofurad (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> tofurad said:
> 
> 
> > hey Nb. sorry if this is a dumb question, trying not to mess up.
> ...


thanks for your response. it’s just a piece of paper from the hospital saying i need to return by FEB11 to get the results of my medical exam.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey NB , have lodged my 190 nsw in dec 2018 ( all docs loaded except hkg pcc which can be done on a DHA referral letter) , i am on day 40 now , any idea when they start touching the cases / opening the file ? Thx


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

What should be the right time to get medicals done? Are they required before lodging the case or after? I may be lodging my case in 1st week of March. Another querry is what is the average time of getting grant after case is lodge??

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tofurad said:


> hey Nb. sorry if this is a dumb question, trying not to mess up.
> 
> i recently got co contacted for further medical examination and to respond via immiaccount. meanwhile i was thinking of showing my return slip saying that i need to return on FEB11to get the results to notify the co that it’s already pending.
> 
> ...


Once you get the final results , upload the same to Immiaccount and press the IP button

You can in the meantime reply back to the email from where you got the request for additional tests informing that the tests are under progress and attach the hospital return slip

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> What should be the right time to get medicals done? Are they required before lodging the case or after? I may be lodging my case in 1st week of March. Another querry is what is the average time of getting grant after case is lodge??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Mists members on the forum including me, get the medical done beforenthe application is submitted 
You can also wait for the co to ask you to do the same
The Choice is yours

4-6 months is a reasonable time to expect a grant if your application is complete , but ultimately it depends on the strength of your evidence 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

auscall said:


> -snip-


My unsolicited 2 cents - 

#ICYMI I posted here too:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...471678-got-my-ita-what-next.html#post14767442

But reproducing with more info here for the lurkers.

Partner visas are indeed lengthy and expensive, but do note - de facto does not mean boyfriend / girlfriend, it means that for all intents and purposes you have combined your affairs with your partner and you have the evidence to show that intertwining. 

Full disclosure I am not a MARA agent, so sharing my opinion and this is not migration assistance or advice:

1.
DHA's regulations regarding what constitutes a de facto relationship and for how long is laid out here:
MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 2.03A Criteria applicable to de facto partners.

You need to have been in this de facto relationship for at least 12 months prior to the date of application - unless - you have registered your relationship in a state / territory in Australia (all qualify except Western Australia if I am not mistaken). 

However, like marriage, this alone is insufficient to show that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship.

If you are married, you need to (similar to the link above) show evidence across these areas: MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 1.15A Spouse.

In fact in some rejection decision records I have seen, the delegate makes reference to how easy it is to get married / register a relationship - hence they give that bit of evidence low weight. Similar for recently opened joint bank accounts. 

So while this removes the 12 month de facto relationship requirement, you still have to meet the criteria across the other four areas as outlined in the regulations. 

If you have registered your relationship in a state / territory in Australia, then you do not have to have been in a de facto relationship for at least 12 months. In addition you will only have to show you were in a de facto relationship at the point of decision (as opposed to point of application). 

This is because (pasting advice from my MARA agent who presumably got this from PAM 3 (Procedures Advice Manual 3) aka guidelines, which are not publicly available unfortunately):

"_Under regulation 2.03A(5), the 12 month minimum relationship period does not apply if the relationship is registered under a State/Territory law prescribed in the Acts Interpretation Act (Registered Relationship) Regulations (namely, regulation 3) as a kind of relationship as prescribed in those Regulations.

Unlike regulation 2.03(A)(3), which explicitly requires the 12 month relationship criterion to be met at the time of visa application, regulation 2.03A(5) is silent on when the relationship must be registered. As such, an applicant who registers their de facto relationship after the application is made but before it is decided is taken to have met regulation 2.03A(5)._
"

So you could conceivably include your partner as your de facto, and register the relationship after your application but before a decision is made, assuming you meet all the other thresholds too. 

2.
Part of the other criteria is living together, or at least showing you do not live apart on a permanent basis:

"_Living together
Living together is regarded as a common element in most on-going relationships. It is recognised that, for various reasons, couples may sometimes have to live apart. Provided the separation is temporary and the couple had, at some point since commencement of the relationship lived together, their relationship might still satisfy the requirements of a de facto relationship.

For this reason, the one year relationship criterion does not require the couple to have physically lived together for the entire 12 months, but rather to have been in a de facto relationship for that period.

Partners who are currently not living together may be required to provide additional evidence that they are not living separately and apart on a permanent basis in order to satisfy the requirements of a de facto relationship._"

See this fact sheet: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/a...35relationship

3.
My partner and I have been in a de facto relationship for less than 12 months, but registered our relationship in Australia. I added my partner to my pending 190 application, and the timeline is in my signature in case that helps.

From reading AAT rulings and excerpts of the relevant sections from PAM3 (Procedures Advice Manual 3) - each bit of evidence you upload will be given a weightage (e.g. low, medium, high). 

So it is essential to have evidence that corroborates each other and covers the 4 areas mentioned in the migration regulations to show that you have intertwined your lives. 

There are tonnes of checklists and examples of what folks have submitted as evidence, I personally think this MARA website is the best place with free resources (I also consulted blogs and other forums of course):
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/category/partner-visa/

That was also the MARA agent we used for this phase. 

a.
Our timeline in case it helps:

21 August 2018 - I lodge my 190 visa. 

Early October 2018 - de facto begins (date our joint lease began)

Early November 2018 - receive our registration certificate

12 November 2018 - formerly added my partner via Form 1436

14 November 2018 - partner was added by a CO (Bridging Visa also generated as my partner is onshore)

b.
Below is the evidence we attached, about 48 documents (many of them listed below were merged PDFs), specifically the relationship evidence was:

-Statutory declaration from each of us (about 7 pages each) describing the development of our relationship, financial commitments, nature of our household, social aspects of our relationship, and our commitment to each other - we referenced multiple times evidence we would be attaching. 

-Our relationship registration certificate (as we are de facto less than 12 months).

-Joint lease agreement. 

-Rental bonds office receipt and email addressed to both of us. 

-Joint account statements (regular savings, utilities, insurance deducted). 

-Joint utilities account (electricity, gas, internet). 

We don't use our joint account for day-to-day spending, so we attached a cover sheet (Excel) detailing purchases (e.g. groceries, social activities etc.) and corresponding personal bank statements to show the purchases / transfer of monies in some cases, original receipts (e.g. for white goods / furniture / household items etc.)

-Joint insurance (home contents, car). 

-Joint ownership of vehicles. 

-Each of our driving licenses listing our home address.

-Each of us listed as "spouse" and emergency contact at work.

-Each of us listed as the others binding death beneficiary for our Superannuation (provident fund / retirement fund). 

-Joint Flybuys account (Supermarket rewards scheme). 

-Joint emails to both of us (e.g. from our rental agency).

-About 15 photos - each with a blurb: we pasted the picture in a Word Doc, then added an explanation of who took the photo, where it is, who is in it, the significance to us - then converted that word doc into a PDF. Combined all the photos together. The photos were a range of just us as a couple, with our respective families, and friends. 

-WhatsApp summary page for each of us (showing number of messages sent / photos / videos). 

-Itemised phone statements for each of us (showing daily contact with each other before we were living together). 

-All the electronic tickets of social activities we could get our hands on e.g. movie bookings, dinner reservations, theatre plays / recitals. 

-Each month we upload our joint bank account statement and any purchases we have made together, e.g. summer holiday bookings, new tires for our car etc. 

-

There have been instances on this forum of members only having the primary applicant approved as the CO was not satisfied with the evidence to prove the relationship as well.

Your partner will need to meet the character requirements (where relevant), health requirement, and show Functional English proof unless you are willing to pay the VAC2 of ~$5,000. 

- 

tl;dr - 

-If you don't have solid evidence of being in a de facto relationship / having a genuine and continuing relationship (if married), your partner risks having their visa refused (in some instances the CO may be kind enough to ask them to withdraw). Do consider the implications of a visa refusal to your circumstances, if relevant. 

-Would highly recommend you get advice from a reputable MARA agent (or two) given how subjective some of the requirements are  

It took me awhile to familiarise myself with the above, and I would be happy to share the actual process to add your partner to your application (if you choose to do so after lodging) via PM.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi NB

Need some advice my friend went to Uk in 2008 and have a simple caution in UK for theft in shop in 2012 and drink and drive in 2018 without any aggravating factor- received driving disqualification for 12 months, will there be any issue in applying PR visa to Australia presently he is in UK. Please help me out with this


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Need some advice my friend went to Uk in 2008 and have a simple caution in UK for theft in shop in 2012 and drink and drive in 2018 without any aggravating factor- received driving disqualification for 12 months, will there be any issue in applying PR visa to Australia presently he is in UK. Please help me out with this


It all depends on what his UK PCC will say

If these incidents are marked in the PCC, then it may be an issue

Better to consult a Mara agent who specialises in these type of cases

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

NB said:


> It all depends on what his UK PCC will say
> 
> If these incidents are marked in the PCC, then it may be an issue
> 
> ...


ok thanks NB it Showed under PC as same thing wht i mentioned


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nelutla said:


> ok thanks NB it Showed under PC as same thing wht i mentioned


Drink and drive is considered as a very serious offence in Australia 

Better to consult a specialist Mara agent if he is seriously interested to migrate

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

NB said:


> Drink and drive is considered as a very serious offence in Australia
> 
> Better to consult a specialist Mara agent if he is seriously interested to migrate
> 
> Cheers


thanks NB


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi NB,

I got the DG today. I owe you a lot for all your inputs/answers.

You have been a ROCK STAR!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got the DG today. I owe you a lot for all your inputs/answers.
> 
> You have been a ROCK STAR!!!


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi NB In form 80 education my husband completed his engg in 2008 and the did his executive MBA in year 2011 in between he was working and MBA was executive so he was working along with studies. So when I look at the education history it shows like a gap do I explain or as I have defined the experience in job column at that tenure it's fine.pla advise


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi NB,


I know that it is something weird, but since you help all, and I am really feeling a bit shattered on this, but anyhow can't resist myself asking you the same.

As, discussed before, I am trying my level best so as my wife could crack the functional English PTE test with 30 in each module, but I am in doubt really, despite of us trying for 1 mock test daily.....

Is there anything that you may suggest me to do, as she is having her exam scheduled on 4th Feb 2019. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi NB In form 80 education my husband completed his engg in 2008 and the did his executive MBA in year 2011 in between he was working and MBA was executive so he was working along with studies. So when I look at the education history it shows like a gap do I explain or as I have defined the experience in job column at that tenure it's fine.pla advise


You do not have to explain any gaps 
As long as you have given the details correctly, all good

If there is an overlap between working and studying, just write in the education that it was executive mba conducted only on weekends 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> I know that it is something weird, but since you help all, and I am really feeling a bit shattered on this, but anyhow can't resist myself asking you the same.
> ...


Get her to do a professional course
There is a lot of difference in studying yourself and studying in a good English coaching centre

Cheers


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi NB,

I need your advice.

I was looking for 189. But I got 190 NSW pre invite.

anzsco code 261313. 70 points for 189 n 75 for 190.

I will get additional 5 points by June for experience. Its not that far, matter of 5 months timeframe.

That's why am in confusion. 
What if I get 189 invite while 190 is still under processing stage.

These days I heard they take 3-4 months for grant.

Could you please advice me your stand or opinion on this. It would be lot helpful. 

Thanks in advance ~

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I need your advice.
> 
> ...


My 2 cents... Waiting for 5 months timeframe is too long. Things can change in DHA and we never know what is going come up next year quota. If I were in your position, I would go with 190 invitation!!!


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

scorpion24 said:


> My 2 cents... Waiting for 5 months timeframe is too long. Things can change in DHA and we never know what is going come up next year quota. If I were in your position, I would go with 190 invitation!!!


Exactly

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I need your advice.
> 
> ...


If you don’t have a committed job in Melbourne, then you should accept the 190

5 months is a lot of time

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi, anyone know any NAATI certified translator , I have to get my birth certificate translated from hindi to english...pls advise.me the details... Online process or anyone in Hyderabad or UAE will also help.


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi NB,

I got IMMI Acknowledgement documents received mail today.. 
Whats that mean?

Is it similar to immi commence? 
Will it lead to delay my grant like who get immi commence mail?

my status in immi account is still received..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amarsandhu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got IMMI Acknowledgement documents received mail today..
> Whats that mean?
> ...


Nope

The department I think is experimenting ways to be applicant friendly and this looks like a step in that direction 

Relax

Moreover my rule is one should worry only about those things over which you have control
You get nothing by doing so except maybe an ulcer

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I need your advice.
> 
> ...



When did u get your invite? what's ur DOE? please share


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi, anyone know any NAATI certified translator , I have to get my birth certificate translated from hindi to english...pls advise.me the details... Online process or anyone in Hyderabad or UAE will also help.


Just google NAATI translator Hindi to English 

You will get 100 hits
Choose one which is easiest

Cheers


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

NB said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Ok bro thanks... 🙂


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> When did u get your invite? what's ur DOE? please share


FYI, It's not invite. Its pre invite email.

Pre invite link in the email is valid for 14 days within which you need to submit online application to (NSW or whichever ) state for your points claim you made in EOI, alongwith fee payment of 300 AUD.

They will asses and send invite via Skillselect EOI in 10 ~20 days time.


Pre invite - 18th Jan 2019
DOE - 25th Aug 2018
ANZSCO - 261313
189 - 70 points 
190 - 75 points

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

shanthosh.nk said:


> FYI, It's not invite. Its pre invite email.
> 
> Pre invite link in the email is valid for 14 days within which you need to submit online application to (NSW or whichever ) state for your points claim you made in EOI, alongwith fee payment of 300 AUD.
> 
> ...


I am just wondering how is this possible. My details are-
DOE- 16 Jun 2018
ANZCO -261313
189- 70
190- 75
Still waiting for state or 189 invite? :O


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> I am just wondering how is this possible. My details are-
> DOE- 16 Jun 2018
> ANZCO -261313
> 189- 70
> ...


State invites are not on first come first served basis or on points 
They have their own criteria for issuing invites which is very opaque

They can invite someone with just 60 points who applied yesterday and not invite someone with 100 points who applied a year back

Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

I have a query regarding the spelling of my name in some documents. I was living in KSA for some years where my name on the local ID was spelled wrong and middle name was missing. For this duration bank account was on the wrongly spelled name. How to explain this while lodging a visa. The experience letter from the company and payslips are all with the correct spelling. Any idea how to tackle it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> I have a query regarding the spelling of my name in some documents. I was living in KSA for some years where my name on the local ID was spelled wrong and middle name was missing. For this duration bank account was on the wrongly spelled name. How to explain this while lodging a visa. The experience letter from the company and payslips are all with the correct spelling. Any idea how to tackle it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


How wrong is it ?

Give example

Also is it in Arabic or English ?

Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB said:


> How wrong is it ?
> 
> Give example
> 
> ...


Instead of alphabet "I" they have used in "ee" in first name and missed the middle name. In last name they missed alphabet "a" and replace "i" with "ee". However, if one pronounce it is somehow right.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

I have some exit and re-entry paper and final exit paper on which both my passport number and local id number are mentioned. Will it gonna help in claiming the spelling mistake.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB said:


> How wrong is it ?
> 
> Give example
> 
> ...


Mistake is in English.
Like "Malik" is spelled as "Maleek"
And "Mawaid" is spelled as "Maweed".
Given name / Middle name in passport is missed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Get her to do a professional course
> 
> There is a lot of difference in studying yourself and studying in a good English coaching centre
> 
> ...


Another confusion is that as per DIBP website FAQs, they are saying that in PTE academics avg. 30 score is reqd. Is it overall or 30 each module.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

As per my interpretation, its 30 overall, but some say....its 30 in each section for secondary applicant....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi NB

just completed my medicals and i can my status changed to medical clearance provided no action required does it mean clear? and if i want check my health report is it possible from any website?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Mistake is in English.
> Like "Malik" is spelled as "Maleek"
> And "Mawaid" is spelled as "Maweed".
> Given name / Middle name in passport is missed.
> ...


Get an affidavit made that all the versions of the spelling are of the same person

I’ve as much evidence as you can including the exit entry permits you talked about in the earlier post

It should not be a big problem
Just be ready for a ev

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Hi NB
> 
> just completed my medicals and i can my status changed to medical clearance provided no action required does it mean clear? and if i want check my health report is it possible from any website?


Your medical reportsbare acceptable

There is nothing more you can or need to do

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Another confusion is that as per DIBP website FAQs, they are saying that in PTE academics avg. 30 score is reqd. Is it overall or 30 each module.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> ...


All 4 combined score should be atleast 120

Don’t get confused
She can get 0 in a section and yet if she gets 120 overall score , she is through 

Cheers


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have applied for VISA (189 category) and made payment couple of days back, have some query on partner’s documents upload part.

I have not claimed partner’s point. While I was applying for VISA, I did not get any upload sub-category to upload partner’s educational and employment documents so I did not upload. Now after making fee payment, I am able to see a new upload sub-category with name “others” where I can upload any document.

What do you suggest, should I upload partner’s educational and employment document even if I am not claiming partner’s point?

Thanks !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have applied for VISA (189 category) and made payment couple of days back, have some query on partner’s documents upload part.
> 
> ...


I uploaded the spouse educational documents but not the employment 

I also did not claim spouse points

Cheers


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for quick response !!

One more query !!

You had updated ur partner’s employment information in form 80 but did not upload any documents. Right ?


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB said:


> Get an affidavit made that all the versions of the spelling are of the same person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I make affidavit from Pakistan as the said mistake is in some Saudi Arabian documents.

I am bit dumb. What do u mean by ev.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Thanks for quick response !!
> 
> One more query !!
> 
> You had updated ur partner’s employment information in form 80 but did not upload any documents. Right ?


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Can I make affidavit from Pakistan as the said mistake is in some Saudi Arabian documents.
> 
> I am bit dumb. What do u mean by ev.
> 
> ...


Yes
You can make the affidavit in Pakistan 
Get it notarised 

EV..employment verification 

Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB said:


> Yes
> 
> You can make the affidavit in Pakistan
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. It is a daunting task to inform the previous employer of an ev.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> Rupesh_Oz said:
> 
> 
> > I am just wondering how is this possible. My details are-
> ...



Can they invite 60 points as the minimum points are 65


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Is it possible/advisable to upload documents through the mirrored account? My agent looks like a miser when it comes to uploading documents. His policy is, the fewer documents, lesser will be the hassle for CO.
Another query, My Birth Certificate having both English and regional language in it. The same thing is written in English and regional language on every line. Do I need to translate the document?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Is it possible/advisable to upload documents through the mirrored account? My agent looks like a miser when it comes to uploading documents. His policy is, the fewer documents, lesser will be the hassle for CO.
> Another query, My Birth Certificate having both English and regional language in it. The same thing is written in English and regional language on every line. Do I need to translate the document?


You can upload it through your mirror account
But if I was your agent and you did it, I would wash my hands off your case

Think over the implications of doing so and then decide

As long as the birth certificate has the English version also along with the vernacular, no problems
There should be nothing missing in English which is given in the vernacular 

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Thank you, then I think I'll have to persuade him.

two more queries:

I see the agent has uploaded the relationship documents under the spouse's document section. Is that the right way?

Also, he uploaded HR letter for roles and responsibilities, relieving letter etc under "Employment Letter" section and not under "Reference Letters" section. Under "Reference Letters" section, he only attached the Statutory declarations. Is it ok?



NB said:


> You can upload it through your mirror account
> But if I was your agent and you did it, I would wash my hands off your case
> 
> Think over the implications of doing so and then decide
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Thank you, then I think I'll have to persuade him.
> 
> two more queries:
> 
> ...


You have hired a driver for your car and now you are trying to drive from the back seat

It will inevitably result in an accident 

I am sure you were impressed with his work and that’s why you appointed him in the first place

Let him do his job and if you keep meddling at every stage, he will hold you responsible for delays, which would be correct 

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah, that's the whole point. I was impressed with the knowledge and advice of the sales guy and post the sales phase, I was assigned to one of their lawyers and I am not at all happy with his performance. My case was handled by a different lawyer in the starting, but she left the company.
Things might be different in Australia, but here in India, these agents do not have time to hear you out or to explain the scenario. As far as they are concerned, the application should not get rejected. They do not care about how long does it take for the grant. So they do not care much about strengthening the case to avoid CO contact.

If I did not put my nose into the immigration stuff myself, I might have been happy with their work. But since I know stuff (from the knowledge I gained from this forum), I fee impatient not to respond or act.



NB said:


> You have hired a driver for your car and now you are trying to drive from the back seat
> 
> It will inevitably result in an accident
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Yeah, that's the whole point. I was impressed with the knowledge and advice of the sales guy and post the sales phase, I was assigned to one of their lawyers and I am not at all happy with his performance. My case was handled by a different lawyer in the starting, but she left the company.
> Things might be different in Australia, but here in India, these agents do not have time to hear you out or to explain the scenario. As far as they are concerned, the application should not get rejected. They do not care about how long does it take for the grant. So they do not care much about strengthening the case to avoid CO contact.
> 
> If I did not put my nose into the immigration stuff myself, I might have been happy with their work. But since I know stuff (from the knowledge I gained from this forum), I fee impatient not to respond or act.


Your decision as after all it’s your application 

If I were in your shoes, I would not meddle over Minor things like you are doing

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

NB said:


> All 4 combined score should be atleast 120
> 
> Don’t get confused
> She can get 0 in a section and yet if she gets 120 overall score , she is through
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Now another point here is that, my wife had already appeared for IELTS in July 2017.....Sheet attached for detailed score.
It was approx. 6 months before initial EOI i.e 13 Dec 2017. But, as per my agent, it is reqd. within 12 months of filing visa. But as per my interpretation, it should be within 12 months of initial EOI,which I was told earlier.

SO, ACCORDING TO YOU, WILL THIS WORK???


My credentials are as under::

ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer

ACS : 08-Dec-2017

Rev. PTE-A: 31-Dec-2018

Rev. Points-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(20)/WorkEx(15)

Initial EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13 Dec 2017.

Revised EOI Subclass 189 (75 Points) : 02 Jan-2019

INVITE FOR 189 - 12 Jan 2019.

PCC - YET TO BE DONE.

CASE LODGE - YET TO BE DONE.

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Now another point here is that, my wife had already appeared for IELTS in July 2017.....Sheet attached for detailed score.
> It was approx. 6 months before initial EOI i.e 13 Dec 2017. But, as per my agent, it is reqd. within 12 months of filing visa. But as per my interpretation, it should be within 12 months of initial EOI,which I was told earlier.
> 
> SO, ACCORDING TO YOU, WILL THIS WORK???
> ...


Your agent is correct 

This has expired in July 2018

The date of the EOI is immaterial 
It’s the date of invite which is important 

She will have to sit for the exam again but looking at her score, I don’t think she will face any problems in clearing it again

You need not delay your application for the test
She can appear for the test even while the application is under process 

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Your agent is correct
> 
> This has expired in July 2018
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have booked her PTE test for 4th of Feb 2019. Hope to get her score past 30 this time....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB,
I have been asked by co to submit bank statement for salary transfer but the issue is, my company pays the salary in cash and it is also mentioned in every salary slip that mode of payment is cash, please suggest what should be course of action?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Dear NB,

Got CO contact for spouse English. Had submitted letter from the college she had graduated but it appears from the CO message that it should be from the university. Is it due to the reason that the degree certificate was issued from the university? Just realized that the degree certificate nowhere indicates that the student graduated from the particular college affiliated to them. The transcripts are also issued from the university but college of study indicted the name. I am surprised despite the letter issued from college indicated that the college is affiliated to that university. Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Hi NB,
> I have been asked by co to submit bank statement for salary transfer but the issue is, my company pays the salary in cash and it is also mentioned in every salary slip that mode of payment is cash, please suggest what should be course of action?


Which country ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Got CO contact for spouse English. Had submitted letter from the college she had graduated but it appears from the CO message that it should be from the university. Is it due to the reason that the degree certificate was issued from the university? Just realized that the degree certificate nowhere indicates that the student graduated from the particular college affiliated to them. The transcripts are also issued from the university but college of study indicted the name. I am surprised despite the letter issued from college indicated that the college is affiliated to that university. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Attach the transcript also with the degree certificate to prove that the college is affiliated to the university 

You can try to get the English confirmation letter from the university directly, but I doubt they will issue

Other then these the only route left is to give a PTEA 

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello NB, 

Got my mother's visa 600 (multiple entry, 3 years validity, 1 year per arrival). Thank you for your support.

Wanted to check, 1) if we have to book return ticket or can go on single ticket.
2) Which insurance is better, Bupa or Alliance? 

TIA


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi NB, My Profile as below:

ANZSCO: 261312
PTE: 20 points
Experience: 10+ years

EOI - 190 NSW - pre-Invited On 70 points 18th Jan
Pre-invite to expire on 01-02-2019

New EOI - 189 - Will be 75 points on 29th January

Waiting for 11 Feb round.
Please provide your suggestions what should be my course of action.

Thanks,
Amit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Pakistan.

QUOTE=NB;14781528]


Ahs_Mal said:


> Hi NB,
> I have been asked by co to submit bank statement for salary transfer but the issue is, my company pays the salary in cash and it is also mentioned in every salary slip that mode of payment is cash, please suggest what should be course of action?


Which country ?

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi_ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Got my mother's visa 600 (multiple entry, 3 years validity, 1 year per arrival). Thank you for your support.
> 
> ...


1. No return ticket required 
2. I would prefer bupa 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB, My Profile as below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261312
> PTE: 20 points
> ...


You can take a risk of 300 $ and submit an application to nsw for SS
But if I were in your shoes, would allow the invite to lapse and wait for 189 invites 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Pakistan.
> 
> QUOTE=NB;14781528]
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

As cash salary payment in quite common in your country, you can write the same to the co

Be prepared for an employment verification 

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> You can take a risk of 300 $ and submit an application to nsw for SS
> 
> But if I were in your shoes, would allow the invite to lapse and wait for 189 invites
> 
> ...




Thanks NB. Let me wait until 29 Jan and proceed accordingly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. No return ticket required
> 2. I would prefer bupa
> 
> Cheers


Thank you!


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

As cash salary payment in quite common in your country, you can write the same to the co

Be prepared for an employment verification 

Cheers[/QUOTE]

I have a similar case where I got the salary in cash for one of my company in UAE. All the payslips already mention that salary was paid in cash and now the company has also closed down so no chance of verification. What could be the course of action in this scenario?


----------



## sourav.mukherj (Aug 10, 2018)

Dear NB,

I have applied 189 (261313) on 20/09/2018 through my agent. Got CO contact on 21/11/2018 for Medical, which I have completed on 27/11/2018.
My wife and kid passport were supposed to expire in next 3-4 months, so I have renewed their passport and uploaded on 21/01/2019.
Today I have noticed that under my wife’s application, “Member of Family Unit, Evidence of” is empty under required section.
Under my kid application “Member of Family Unit, Evidence of” as well as “Custody, Evidence of” is empty under required section.
Should I worry about that? For my kid the passport and birth certificate is provided where both parents names are there.
For my wife marriage certificate and passport (where my name is included) is uploaded.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sourav.mukherj said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I have applied 189 (261313) on 20/09/2018 through my agent. Got CO contact on 21/11/2018 for Medical, which I have completed on 27/11/2018.
> My wife and kid passport were supposed to expire in next 3-4 months, so I have renewed their passport and uploaded on 21/01/2019.
> ...


You have applied through an agent
Bring it to his notice and leave it that

Let him worry 

Cheers


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

My salary slips clearly state that mode of payment is cash.
What about getting a official letter from my company stating that they pay salary in form of cash?

QUOTE=NB;14781970]


Ahs_Mal said:


> Pakistan.
> 
> QUOTE=NB;14781528]
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

As cash salary payment in quite common in your country, you can write the same to the co

Be prepared for an employment verification 

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## sourav.mukherj (Aug 10, 2018)

NB said:


> sourav.mukherj said:
> 
> 
> > Dear NB,
> ...


I have sent him a note. My doubt is that if the documents ( wife’s passport with my name, kid passport with parents name, marriage certificate, kid birth certificate with parents name) are already uploaded in different section, if it is mandatory to upload again in the mentioned sections. And by keeping those empty, am I missing the opportunity.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> My salary slips clearly state that mode of payment is cash.
> What about getting a official letter from my company stating that they pay salary in form of cash?
> 
> QUOTE=NB;14781970]


As cash salary payment in quite common in your country, you can write the same to the co

Be prepared for an employment verification 

Cheers[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

It will strengthen your case

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi I am just starting to upload documents and see only the below options qualifications is not there for my husband's list and no form 1221 for both of us. Below is the list which we have pls confirm if it's same for all. Where do I upload my husband's qualifications. And there are two drop downs for partner member of family unit and relationships spouse ... I have no kids to give any member of family unit so do I give marriage certificate passport and few pics in those options. Our rent agreement is only on his name my name is not there so do I upload it ? No joint account as of today.pls help on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi I am just starting to upload documents and see only the below options qualifications is not there for my husband's list and no form 1221 for both of us. Below is the list which we have pls confirm if it's same for all. Where do I upload my husband's qualifications. And there are two drop downs for partner member of family unit and relationships spouse ... I have no kids to give any member of family unit so do I give marriage certificate passport and few pics in those options. Our rent agreement is only on his name my name is not there so do I upload it ? No joint account as of today.pls help on this.


Have you claimed spouse points ?

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

No I have not claimed any points.


----------



## techievee (Jul 5, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Hi I am just starting to upload documents and see only the below options qualifications is not there for my husband's list and no form 1221 for both of us. Below is the list which we have pls confirm if it's same for all. Where do I upload my husband's qualifications. And there are two drop downs for partner member of family unit and relationships spouse ... I have no kids to give any member of family unit so do I give marriage certificate passport and few pics in those options. Our rent agreement is only on his name my name is not there so do I upload it ? No joint account as of today.pls help on this.


I also got the same set of documents for upload.. i had not claimed points for my wife and i didnt get an option to upload her documents.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

One query..My husband's current job start date is Mar 31st 2015. As per ACS skill assessment result letter, skill met date is after Aug 2015. So while filling the online application, do we need to split this as Mar 31st to Aug 31st and say 'No' to claiming points and from Sep 1st to now and say 'Yes' to claiming points? This in immiaccount.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Which city should I choose to be settled in for my very 1st visit to Australia? As I must be having around 9-10 months from now. By profession Im an electrical engineer.
The monthly expenses that Im expecting to be per month is about INR 1.5 to 2 lakhs per month for our family of 3....Pls suggest...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> One query..My husband's current job start date is Mar 31st 2015. As per ACS skill assessment result letter, skill met date is after Aug 2015. So while filling the online application, do we need to split this as Mar 31st to Aug 31st and say 'No' to claiming points and from Sep 1st to now and say 'Yes' to claiming points? This in immiaccount.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Which city should I choose to be settled in for my very 1st visit to Australia? As I must be having around 9-10 months from now. By profession Im an electrical engineer.
> The monthly expenses that Im expecting to be per month is about INR 1.5 to 2 lakhs per month for our family of 3....Pls suggest...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


No idea about jobs for electrical engineer 
You should settle in the city where you have the maximum chance of getting a job
3.5k to 4K AUD per month is sufficient for a decent lifestyle 

Cheers


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

One more...Under required documents, for both me and hubby only Form 80 is asked. Does it mean 1221 is not required for both us.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> One more...Under required documents, for both me and hubby only Form 80 is asked. Does it mean 1221 is not required for both us.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


I uploaded the 1221 also for both of us

Cheers


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

NB said:


> I uploaded the 1221 also for both of us
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the swift response.Where do we upload them?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

I lodged EOI application last year but have not received an invite. After lodging the EOI, I got a new passport. However, there is no option in EOI to update the passport number. I am confident of getting an invite in the next round. Should I lodge a new EOI and withdraw this EOI or leave it as it is.


----------



## MohitR (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

My wife has completed her BA and MA in French from Delhi University. In this case, will a medium of instruction letter from University or Department suffice or she needs to give IELTS/PTE?

I am not claiming partner points.

Thanks


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

falcon22 said:


> I lodged EOI application last year but have not received an invite. After lodging the EOI, I got a new passport. However, there is no option in EOI to update the passport number. I am confident of getting an invite in the next round. Should I lodge a new EOI and withdraw this EOI or leave it as it is.


I just created a new EOI after realizing a stupid and fatal mistake  in the last EOI submitted on January 11th. I entered wrong score in writing and speaking section. This EOI lodge date is now 27 January. I don't know the chances of getting an invite in the next round but confidence level is down.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Thanks NB for the swift response.Where do we upload them?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


If there is no dedicated section then upload under others

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> I lodged EOI application last year but have not received an invite. After lodging the EOI, I got a new passport. However, there is no option in EOI to update the passport number. I am confident of getting an invite in the next round. Should I lodge a new EOI and withdraw this EOI or leave it as it is.


You can enter the new passport in the Immiaccount when making the application after you get the invite 
Not necessary to lodge a new EOI 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MohitR said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My wife has completed her BA and MA in French from Delhi University. In this case, will a medium of instruction letter from University or Department suffice or she needs to give IELTS/PTE?
> 
> ...


What about school?
I Am sure she must have studied in English 
Even school in English is sufficient 

Get a letter from the school and attach the class10/12 certificate 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> I just created a new EOI after realizing a stupid and fatal mistake  in the last EOI submitted on January 11th. I entered wrong score in writing and speaking section. This EOI lodge date is now 27 January. I don't know the chances of getting an invite in the next round but confidence level is down.


You could have just edited the EOI and corrected the scores 
It would not have changed your date of effect
Have you withdrawn the previous EOI of jan 11th ?

Cheers


----------



## meticulous1986 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi All 

If have a question regarding software engineer jobs for 261313. I will have to change my field if i need a job in Australia because the industry in which i have experience of 10 years does not exist there. Since there is uncertainy about job , my current Indian emloyer is OK if i want to visit Aus for say 3 months and keep doing work-from-home during that period. If i don't like my stay there, i can come back to India.Want to know is this legally feasible n correct?

Also, if i like stay during those 3 months, can we continue doing this way for some more time? My employer does not want to lose me but not in illegal way. My org does not have office in Aus..I have calculated that i can meet my expenses with my current Indian salary also.

Regards


Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

meticulous1986 said:


> Hi All
> 
> If have a question regarding software engineer jobs for 261313. I will have to change my field if i need a job in Australia because the industry in which i have experience of 10 years does not exist there. Since there is uncertainy about job , my current Indian emloyer is OK if i want to visit Aus for say 3 months and keep doing work-from-home during that period. If i don't like my stay there, i can come back to India.Want to know is this legally feasible n correct?
> 
> ...


You are from which country ?
working holidays visa would have been ideal for you , but if you are from india, then you are not eligible 

You are legally not allowed to work on a tourist visa so that is also ruled out
You can consult a Mara agent in case there is some visa on which you can achieve your objectives 
A good agent fees will be money well spent if you are serious 



Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB said:


> You could have just edited the EOI and corrected the scores
> It would not have changed your date of effect
> Have you withdrawn the previous EOI of jan 11th ?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah I withdraw that EOI.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## meticulous1986 (Jun 11, 2018)

NB said:


> You are from which country ?
> working holidays visa would have been ideal for you , but if you are from india, then you are not eligible
> 
> You are legally not allowed to work on a tourist visa so that is also ruled out
> ...


Hi NB

Thanks a lot for your reply...

I forgot to mention that i have got Sc189 PR for myself n family on 15Jan2019 and my IED is 3rd Oct2019...I m from India...so i have work rights to work in Australia but dont want to take risk of giving resignation without having job from Australian employer + i want to experience first whether stay will be enjoyable for me n family or not....

In that context, i asked my previous question...

If u have any better suggestion, please guide.

Regards


Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

meticulous1986 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply...
> 
> ...


If you have a 189, then no problem
Just continue to work from Australia 
As you will not be paid in Australia, there is no tax liability as such

Decide after 3 months whether you want to make the permanent move or not

What is your apprehension I could not understand 

Cheers


----------



## meticulous1986 (Jun 11, 2018)

NB said:


> If you have a 189, then no problem
> 
> Just continue to work from Australia
> 
> ...


Firstly i was not sure abt this...so thanks for confirmation that this can be done legally...

Secondly, in worst case if i dont get good Aus job in 3 months but like to continue in this fashion for longer, will it still be legally Ok to stay in Aus n not paying taxes in Aus...also this period of stay in Aus (but working for Indian employer) will not be counted in eligibility for citizenship right?....

Regards


Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

meticulous1986 said:


> Firstly i was not sure abt this...so thanks for confirmation that this can be done legally...
> 
> Secondly, in worst case if i dont get good Aus job in 3 months but like to continue in this fashion for longer, will it still be legally Ok to stay in Aus n not paying taxes in Aus...also this period of stay in Aus (but working for Indian employer) will not be counted in eligibility for citizenship right?....
> 
> ...


If you continue to work for a longer period then 3 months, then you may need to get registered with the ATO and have to submit returns and pay taxes on your worldwide income
Speak to a chartered accountant in Australia and get a clarification 

Everyday that you spend on Australian soil is counted for citizenship eligibility 
Working or not working, does not change it 

Cheers


----------



## meticulous1986 (Jun 11, 2018)

NB said:


> If you continue to work for a longer period then 3 months, then you may need to get registered with the ATO and have to submit returns and pay taxes on your worldwide income
> 
> Speak to a chartered accountant in Australia and get a clarification
> 
> ...


Hi NB

Thanks a lot for your valuable time n inputs to guide me...

Regards,
Mahesh

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hey NB,

I am hoping for an invite next month :fingerscrossed: . Is it best to get all the documents ready in advance now? Is there something that takes a lot of time that I need to arrange for right away? How long does the Police certificate take to be granted from India?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikperu7 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I am hoping for an invite next month :fingerscrossed: . Is it best to get all the documents ready in advance now? Is there something that takes a lot of time that I need to arrange for right away? How long does the Police certificate take to be granted from India?
> 
> Thanks


Complete your pcc and medicals asap if you are confident of getting invited in feb

Start putting in order all your experience letters, bank statements pay slips etc.

Cheers


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

Ok thanks NB!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Hi NB. I have some queries related to form 80.

1. I have 5 old passports and the last one was damaged after it was washed along-with the clothes. Rest of the 4 expired. How to list them in the form.

2. I have a residency permit of KSA which I believe cannot be listed in the permanent residency question. Am I right?

3. International travel is causing a lot of confusion. I am based in KSA and normally travel back to my home country twice or thrice a year. I am unable to figure out point A of travel whether it will be KSA or Pakistan. GCC travel is other than that and that too is from KSA. How to list them in the Travel history as it just states travel to a country not from country. 

Thank you for an amazing support.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi NB

i just want to know when is application process start after we lodge or after doing medicals and pcc ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Hi NB. I have some queries related to form 80.
> 
> 1. I have 5 old passports and the last one was damaged after it was washed along-with the clothes. Rest of the 4 expired. How to list them in the form.
> 
> ...


I am sorry

I don’t have the patience or time to figure it out

You will have to do it yourself 
I took a month to fill out my own form 80 so I know very well how difficult it is to fill it especially for those who have lots of international travel

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Hi NB
> 
> i just want to know when is application process start after we lodge or after doing medicals and pcc ?


Process will start the moment you submit the application 
It falls in queue
As and when the co is allotted and he takes up your case, when he sees that the pcc and medicals are missing he will ask you to submit the same

Cheers


----------



## MohitR (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> What about school?
> I Am sure she must have studied in English
> Even school in English is sufficient
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. I will get a letter from School. 

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB said:


> I am sorry
> 
> I don’t have the patience or time to figure it out
> 
> ...


I think you didn't get me. I am based in KSA on a work visa. So, should I mention my trips to anywhere from Pakistan or KSA. 

I have all my traveling details in place. Confusion is people like me who are expats, what would be their starting travel point in form 80: country of citizenship or country where they are located for work permanently.

I totally agree with the level of digging and amount of time required for filing this information.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> You can take a risk of 300 $ and submit an application to nsw for SS
> 
> But if I were in your shoes, would allow the invite to lapse and wait for 189 invites
> 
> ...




Hi NB, My points are now 75 for 189 in 261312. I am going ahead for 189 and will not apply for 190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> I think you didn't get me. I am based in KSA on a work visa. So, should I mention my trips to anywhere from Pakistan or KSA.
> 
> I have all my traveling details in place. Confusion is people like me who are expats, what would be their starting travel point in form 80: country of citizenship or country where they are located for work permanently.
> 
> ...


You have to mention each and every trip to any country irrespective of the starting country

As I said earlier you have to spend some time studying the form and then filling it
It’s a test of your patience 

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

Query for Health Declaration
==================

Hi NB, 

Need one clarification in MHD questionnaire as it seems the workflow has been changed recently.
"Does any applicant intend to work as, or study to be a doctor, dentist, nurse or paramedic during their stay in Australia? "
Shall i answer it as NO as being Software Engineer i have intentions to work their but not as a doctor, dentist etc ?

If i select NO, i dont see any option to mention that i intend to work their under PR VISA 189. So would that be correct ?

Please assist.
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Query for Health Declaration
> ==================
> 
> Hi NB,
> ...


Just answer NO and move on

Cheers


----------



## Curiouscat (Jan 29, 2019)

*PR journey*

Hi I am an Indian trying to apply for aussie PR under skilled migration independent application for PR which is sponsored by self, and I see that the migration class 189 now reads as new zealand migration stream - skilled class 189. Please help with which option should I opt for instead


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Curiouscat said:


> Hi I am an Indian trying to apply for aussie PR under skilled migration independent application for PR which is sponsored by self, and I see that the migration class 189 now reads as new zealand migration stream - skilled class 189. Please help with which option should I opt for instead


Please go through this thread and all the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Spend a few days studying the process and then post if you still have any questions 

At the moment you have absolutely no idea about the process 

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

NB said:


> Just answer NO and move on
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Man..!!


----------



## Aypn (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello NB, I got an invite on 11 Dec 2018 (Effective date 01 Dec 2018 - points 75). I need some more time to arrange documents and medicals. My invitation expires on 09 Feb 2019. If i did not lodge the visa by then, will my EOI go to the pool again and will my effective date stay the same as 01 Dec 2018. Also, does this mean that if the cut off score for 11 Feb 2019 round is 75 points with effective date less than 02 Dec 2018, Will I be invited again?

P.S: I know the value of an invite. But still have some personal situation so I want to delay things


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aypn said:


> Hello NB, I got an invite on 11 Dec 2018 (Effective date 01 Dec 2018 - points 75). I need some more time to arrange documents and medicals. My invitation expires on 09 Feb 2019. If i did not lodge the visa by then, will my EOI go to the pool again and will my effective date stay the same as 01 Dec 2018. Also, does this mean that if the cut off score for 11 Feb 2019 round is 75 points with effective date less than 02 Dec 2018, Will I be invited again?
> 
> P.S: I know the value of an invite. But still have some personal situation so I want to delay things


Your date of effect will remain the same and it will participate in the round immediately after its unfrozen 

It’s an anomaly in the system which allows applicants like you to exploit the system, but I don’t blame you per se

Cheers


----------



## newkidinthetown (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi NB,

Does bridging visa from student 500 to 189 has unlimited work rights? I got invited and lodged the 189 application last December, so I didn't apply for 485. But now it worries me that I must wait for the decision before having a full-time job.

I must apologise if I asked something you have explained since I didn't go through the thread. It would be appreciated if you could tell with your experience as the information on the internet is conflicting.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newkidinthetown said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Does bridging visa from student 500 to 189 has unlimited work rights? I got invited and lodged the 189 application last December, so I didn't apply for 485. But now it worries me that I must wait for the decision before having a full-time job.
> 
> I must apologise if I asked something you have explained since I didn't go through the thread. It would be appreciated if you could tell with your experience as the information on the internet is conflicting.


Have you got the Bridging visa ?
Check the wordings of the visa letter
Also the Bridging visa will kick in only after normal expiry of your 500 visa

If still have doubts, post the letter here hiding and sensitive information 

Cheers


----------



## newkidinthetown (Jan 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Have you got the Bridging visa ?
> Check the wordings of the visa letter
> Also the Bridging visa will kick in only after normal expiry of your 500 visa
> 
> ...


We have issued you a Bridging A visa while your Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested)
(subclass 189) application is being processed.
Application status
New Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested)
(subclass 189) application:
Received
Current Student (Temporary) visa: Active
Bridging A visa: Not active
When will my Bridging visa become active?
This Bridging A visa will only become active if your current visa ends before your new
application has been finalised. This Bridging visa allows you to stay lawfully in Australia while
your Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) application is being processed.
Planning to travel?
This Bridging visa will end if you leave Australia.
If you plan to leave Australia while on a Bridging visa, you will need to apply for a Bridging
visa B (BVB)
You will need to be granted a Bridging visa B before you depart Australia. A Bridging visa B
allows you to leave and return to Australia while your Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested)
(subclass 189) application is being processed.
When does my Bridging visa end?
If your application is granted, your Bridging visa will end and your new visa will become
active.
If your application is invalid, refused, withdrawn or has an outcome from a merits review
decision, your Bridging visa will end after a specified period of time.

Bridging visa summary
Type Bridging A visa
Status Not Active
Travel No Travel
Planning to travel?
Apply for a Bridging visa B
Bridging visa conditions No conditions




Sorry for the poor formatting because it is originally a PDF.

Actually I tried to check the conditions of the BV through VEVO, but it can only be done on a current visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newkidinthetown said:


> We have issued you a Bridging A visa while your Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested)
> (subclass 189) application is being processed.
> Application status
> New Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested)
> ...


Your Bridging visa has no condition attached

You can work also once it becomes active after your current visa expires

Make sure that it expires normally and it is not cancelled for any reason prematurely 

Cheers


----------



## newkidinthetown (Jan 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Your Bridging visa has no condition attached
> 
> You can work also once it becomes active after your current visa expires
> 
> ...


Actually it is "no conditions" line that confused me.

In my 500 grant letter, it was worded as "Visa conditions: blah blah". But the BV letter referred to "Bridging Visa conditions", which I can't judge if it's the same thing with visa conditions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newkidinthetown said:


> Actually it is "no conditions" line that confused me.
> 
> In my 500 grant letter, it was worded as "Visa conditions: blah blah". But the BV letter referred to "Bridging Visa conditions", which I can't judge if it's the same thing with visa conditions.


Consult a reputed Mara agent and be sure
It will be money well spent

Cheers


----------



## newkidinthetown (Jan 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Consult a reputed Mara agent and be sure
> It will be money well spent
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

Hii 

Kindly look into my case as I seek help 

Visa lodged : 8th march under 233111

PCC, Medicals uploaded : 15 june 2018

CO Contact for PTE Scores : 17 july 2018 ; Replied : 18 june 2018 ; CO Team : Adelaide

Its been almost 11 months and I am still waiting for my grant. My agent has been sending reminder emails since last 2 months but still no update.

Please guide what can I do in this scenario.

I thank you for ur advice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> Hii
> 
> Kindly look into my case as I seek help
> 
> ...


There is nothing you can do except wait patiently 

Some cases falls through the cracks and yours just happens to be one

Part of the delay can be attributed to you also as you did not complete the medicals and pcc voluntarily and waited for the co to ask for it
I presume the same to be for your PTEA scores also 

Your agent is sending the reminder which is all he can also do

Relax and use this time to meet friends and family 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newkidinthetown said:


> Thanks for the advice!


If you do consult finally, please post the outcome 

Cheers


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your quick response and valued advice.
Can u please predict how much more time it may in the worst case to get the grant.

THANKS A LOT


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick response and valued advice.
> Can u please predict how much more time it may in the worst case to get the grant.
> 
> THANKS A LOT


I think a recent record was 2 years

Cheers


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Newbeinz,

Need your inputs on below:

I have received 1st communication from Aus seeking for Polio Vaccination Certificate as mentioned below by them:

Polio Vaccination Certificate
If you have spent a period of 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Democratic Republic of the
Congo, Kenya, Nigeria, Pakistan, Papua New Guinea, Somalia, Syrian Arab Republic (or in
any combination of these countries) since 5 May 2014, you are requested to provide a copy
of a current certificate of polio vaccination with your visa application documentation. If you
have not spent 28 days or longer in any of the countries listed above then please respond
declaring that you are not required to provide evidence of polio vaccination on this basis.
Failure to provide this certificate may result in unnecessary delays to the processing of
your visa application. If you do not comply with the above request as applicable to you
then you may be requested to make an appointment with a panel physician for a medical
examination at your own expense, and will be expected to provide the certificate at the
medical examination.

Please let me know as i'm planning to do the below:

1. To get Polio Vaccination Certificate from Government Hospital or recognized institutions in India and send them the same.
2. Now do we need to reply to the mail or is it just enough if i upload the document in the dockets ?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*Thank you NB*

Hi NB,

I would like to thank you for all the help you have extended in the past couple of months. Finally, today we received Direct Grant for Family of 4 (2+2Kid)...Thank you again and hope to meet you sometime in future


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Hi Newbeinz,
> 
> Need your inputs on below:
> 
> ...


1. See if you an getbthe vaccination certificate from a DHA panel clinic
That would make it very easy to be accepted 

2. You should reply to the mail and attach the certificate 
Also upload the same in Immiaccount under medicals in your section
Check if the IP button is active, and if so press that

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I would like to thank you for all the help you have extended in the past couple of months. Finally, today we received Direct Grant for Family of 4 (2+2Kid)...Thank you again and hope to meet you sometime in future


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks NB,

I traveled in 2014 and if i get a new certificate it would be of today's date and it holds a validity of 1 year and my 2014 polio certificate is lost, so i guess as per the below statement it means latest polio vaccination copy is required and not the old one of 2014. Please let me know what you think on the same.
* "you are requested to provide a copy of a current certificate of polio vaccination with your visa application documentation".*

Regards,
Hari R



NB said:


> 1. See if you an getbthe vaccination certificate from a DHA panel clinic
> That would make it very easy to be accepted
> 
> 2. You should reply to the mail and attach the certificate
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> I traveled in 2014 and if i get a new certificate it would be of today's date and it holds a validity of 1 year and my 2014 polio certificate is lost, so i guess as per the below statement it means latest polio vaccination copy is required and not the old one of 2014. Please let me know what you think on the same.
> * "you are requested to provide a copy of a current certificate of polio vaccination with your visa application documentation".*
> ...


I think they require a current polio vaccination certificate 

Get your self vaccinated and get the certificate 

Nothing much to think about

Cheers


----------



## jamal_mia (Oct 20, 2018)

Dear,

Please help me for below 2 questions:
1) After getting 189 visa, if I resign from my job, do I need to inform this to DOHA?

2) Before entering in AU, if I visit any other foreign country, is there any problem for my pr?


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

Can you please clarify if I need Australia PCC if I was there for 15 days on tourist visa in 2018 ?

I would be visiting again to Australia in Feb'19 for NAATI CCL exam, this time for 2 weeks. 
Please reply.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello NB,

This is regarding statutory declaration. . We took passport when my kid was 1month . Now he is 1 year . Do we need to provide statutory declarations as his face changed . . If so please let me know the process for it. My kid is born in usa. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello NB,

Need ur urgent suggestion.

Below is my timeline for Queensland 489 visa .


Queensland pre invite 29 Nov2018
Submitted docs and paid fees on 1 Dec 2018
Final approval 18 dec.
Spouse English report validity till 5 dec 2018
Iam claiming partner points and the final approval for applying visa came after the expiry of English report.

What should I do now?

I will highly appreciate ur efforts to answer my query .

Thanks
AP singh


----------



## sheikh359 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi NB,

I would like to seek your opinion on this. I have lodged visa application as primary applicant and wife as secondary applicant. I am an expat in UAE and recently renewed spouse visa. I am thinking to upload the updated visa stamp and UAE ID card.

I have also mentioned about the UAE ID card in form 80 & 1221 with old expiry date. What would you suggest shall I use change in circumstances form to provide latest details about this card.

Regards


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

NB said:


> I think they require a current polio vaccination certificate
> 
> Get your self vaccinated and get the certificate
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Bro, 

Will meet you once i'm settled in Australia.

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jamal_mia said:


> Dear,
> 
> Please help me for below 2 questions:
> 1) After getting 189 visa, if I resign from my job, do I need to inform this to DOHA?
> ...


1. No
2. No problem as long as you enter within the IED

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cjindal90 said:


> Can you please clarify if I need Australia PCC if I was there for 15 days on tourist visa in 2018 ?
> 
> I would be visiting again to Australia in Feb'19 for NAATI CCL exam, this time for 2 weeks.
> Please reply.


NO

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Divkasi said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> This is regarding statutory declaration. . We took passport when my kid was 1month . Now he is 1 year . Do we need to provide statutory declarations as his face changed . . If so please let me know the process for it. My kid is born in usa.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Please make a signature like most members have done
Without that no one can understand at what stage of the process you are

Post again after you have made the signature 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Need ur urgent suggestion.
> 
> ...


When did she appear for the English exam ?

Cheers


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

NB said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Hello NB,
> ...


5 Dec 2015


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sheikh359 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I would like to seek your opinion on this. I have lodged visa application as primary applicant and wife as secondary applicant. I am an expat in UAE and recently renewed spouse visa. I am thinking to upload the updated visa stamp and UAE ID card.
> 
> ...


Not required

Wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > AP SINGH said:
> ...


Appeared for IELTS and scored 7


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> Appeared for IELTS and scored 7


You cannot accept this invite

She has to appear for a test again and if she scores competent and above , then only apply for a fresh SS

Cheers


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

NB said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Appeared for IELTS and scored 7
> ...


I have answered in above comment .
Appeared on 5 Dec 2015 
IELTS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> I have answered in above comment .
> Appeared on 5 Dec 2015
> IELTS


Sorry
I missed that

Anyways I have edited my previous reply and answered your questions 

Cheers


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB,

I was contacted by CO for following but all were already uploaded except one.

1- PF certificate (Already provided for every year, now uploading a letter from company stated the confirmation of PF deduction).
2- Bank Statement( didn't upload as salary is in cash. Now uploading a official letter with confirmation of salary mode in cash).
3- Spouse English Certificate (IELTS was uploaded already with 6 in each, now uploading again).
4- My son's passport bio page(uploaded previously, uploading again).

My concern is that my agent is saying that he will reply the email with attachments to co on her initial email. Pls confirm, is it right course of action or do we need to upload the documents on immiaccount? Further, are these documents OK to upload to address the points raised by CO?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I was contacted by CO for following but all were already uploaded except one.
> 
> ...


Attach the documents in the email to the CO 
Also upload the same set in Immiaccount also
Check if the IP button is active in the Immiaccount and if so, press it after you email the CO and upload the documents in Immiaccount 

This is what I would have done 
Whether your agent will agree or not, it’s between you and him

Cheers


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions.
One thing more pls, what do you suggest about the documents that we are going to forward?



Hi NB,

I was contacted by CO for following but all were already uploaded except one.

1- PF certificate (Already provided for every year, now uploading a letter from company stated the confirmation of PF deduction).
2- Bank Statement( didn't upload as salary is in cash. Now uploading a official letter with confirmation of salary mode in cash).
3- Spouse English Certificate (IELTS was uploaded already with 6 in each, now uploading again).
4- My son's passport bio page(uploaded previously, uploading again).

My concern is that my agent is saying that he will reply the email with attachments to co on her initial email. Pls confirm, is it right course of action or do we need to upload the documents on immiaccount? Further, are these documents OK to upload to address the points raised by CO?[/quote]

Attach the documents in the email to the CO 
Also upload the same set in Immiaccount also
Check if the IP button is active in the Immiaccount and if so, press it after you email the CO and upload the documents in Immiaccount 

This is what I would have done 
Whether your agent will agree or not, it’s between you and him

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> One thing more pls, what do you suggest about the documents that we are going to forward?
> 
> 
> ...


Attach the documents in the email to the CO 
Also upload the same set in Immiaccount also
Check if the IP button is active in the Immiaccount and if so, press it after you email the CO and upload the documents in Immiaccount 

This is what I would have done 
Whether your agent will agree or not, it’s between you and him

Cheers[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

That’s the best you can do in these circumstances 
Just check If IELTS scores have to be sent directly to DHA like PTEA, do that as well

Cheers


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello Nb,

We took my kid passport when he was 1 month. Now he is 1 year old. Do we need to provide statutory declaration. If so what’s the process for offshore applicants. My son. was born in usa 

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Divkasi said:


> Hello Nb,
> 
> We took my kid passport when he was 1 month. Now he is 1 year old. Do we need to provide statutory declaration. If so what’s the process for offshore applicants. My son. was born in usa
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have no idea

Cheers


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

NB said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Appeared for IELTS and scored 7
> ...


But state nomination was given before IELTS expiry ...How come this invitation not valid ??


----------



## jamal_mia (Oct 20, 2018)

NB said:


> jamal_mia said:
> 
> 
> > Dear,
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## vabhs192003 (Jul 28, 2018)

Hey NB,

So just now I received an IMMI Assessment Commence email indicating that my application's assessment is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. 

_What does this mean? Does this imply that a CO was just assigned to my case and further processing could mean More Delay? _

_What has been the recent trend on this status? Any insights would be very helpful.
_
Thanks in advance buddy.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> But state nomination was given before IELTS expiry ...How come this invitation not valid ??


The final invite was after the expiry
The preinvite has no value 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vabhs192003 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> So just now I received an IMMI Assessment Commence email indicating that my application's assessment is progressing and has been allocated for further processing.
> 
> ...


Nothing to get worried or excited about

At a routine email

Just wait patiently for the grant or CO contact 

5-6 months is the current trend for grants

Cheers


----------



## vabhs192003 (Jul 28, 2018)

NB said:


> Nothing to get worried or excited about
> 
> At a routine email
> 
> ...



So there are no action items on me for now I suppose.

Given my ANZSCO code 261313, the grants are getting issued in steadfast 3-4 months fashion. Let's hope my app doesn't break the trend by much. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

NB said:


> There is nothing you can do except wait patiently
> 
> Some cases falls through the cracks and yours just happens to be one
> 
> ...


Hii 
By your experience can u please guide how much time it may take for me to get the grant.

Il be highly grateful


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Dear,

In the last 7 years, I had 3 leisure trips to Dubai, 1 to Malaysia and 7 to Vietnam, which usually lasted between 2 to 6 days except for Malaysia which lasted for 15 days.
1. Do I need to arrange PCC from each of these countries?
2. I know it's not a good idea but for the sake of argument, If I don't mention these trips at all in my visa application, is there any stage of confirmation by CO or documentation where CO can find out about these trips?
Please spare sometime to give your opinion on the two queries.
Thanks.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Dear,
> 
> In the last 7 years, I had 3 leisure trips to Dubai, 1 to Malaysia and 7 to Vietnam, which usually lasted between 2 to 6 days except for Malaysia which lasted for 15 days.
> 1. Do I need to arrange PCC from each of these countries?
> ...


PCCs from all countries where you spend more than a year, and your country of citizenship (usually most people have spent more than a year there so they need PCC because of that anyway)


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

Dear NB,

Hope you can suggest on my below case:

My Master studies in country X actually ended on 20-Jun-2012 and I lived there until 13-Jul-2012 when I returned to my country of residence. However, I received my Master certificate dated 12-Nov-2012. During this period I did not work. 
Should I input my Master study end date 12-Nov-2012 or 20-Jun-2012?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Anyad said:


> PCCs from all countries where you spend more than a year, and your country of citizenship (usually most people have spent more than a year there so they need PCC because of that anyway)


Oh Thanks. That's a relief.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

My friend is claiming 8 years work experience overseas (15 points)
ANZSCO: 254415

Philippines: 20/08/2008 - 04/10/2013 (Registered Nurse)
Qatar: 06/10/2013 - 09/10/2016 (Registered Nurse)

The EOI Points calculator only detected 10 total points. She made sure that she answered "yes" when given the option if the employment is related to the nominated occupation. 

Any suggestions??


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess the system calculated only past 10 years job experience. So it will be basically from 2009 till 2016, which is 7 years. Others can provide further information on this.



aljon_villar said:


> My friend is claiming 8 years work experience overseas (15 points)
> ANZSCO: 254415
> 
> Philippines: 20/08/2008 - 04/10/2013 (Registered Nurse)
> ...


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

*Clarification on change in circumstances after visa is lodged*

Hello NB,
Greetings and a big thanks for your contribution to the forum.

I lodged my visa on 11th of November, 2018 against the ANZSCO 261313- SOFTWARE ENGINEER and the application is currently in RECEIVED status.

I just changed my job and the designation in the new employer awarded me is MANAGER ( though I am not sure if the role would be management role or Software Development role).


Questions:
1. Do I need to update CO on the change in Circumstances ? If yes, which form should I use?
2. Is it OK if I update only on change in employment keeping the role still as Software Engineer (as I am not sure of the role in the new employer as the designation "Manager" is awarded based on the hierarchy of the employer) or I have to report the change in Role also?
3. Can I use the same form if I have to update on both the scenarios?

Please help with a response at your earliest opportunity.

Kindest regards,
Bhuto


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

Did you assess your employment with an assessment body?


Ahs_Mal said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> One thing more pls, what do you suggest about the documents that we are going to forward?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> Hii
> By your experience can u please guide how much time it may take for me to get the grant.
> 
> Il be highly grateful


Sorry

No one in the world can predict 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Dear,
> 
> In the last 7 years, I had 3 leisure trips to Dubai, 1 to Malaysia and 7 to Vietnam, which usually lasted between 2 to 6 days except for Malaysia which lasted for 15 days.
> 1. Do I need to arrange PCC from each of these countries?
> ...


I don’t understand why you want to start on a wrong foot
If you are looking to take short cuts, I am sorry, this is not the thread for it

This is only for those who are ready to walk the path of truth , no matter how hard



Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Hope you can suggest on my below case:
> 
> ...


20 jun 2012

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> My friend is claiming 8 years work experience overseas (15 points)
> ANZSCO: 254415
> 
> Philippines: 20/08/2008 - 04/10/2013 (Registered Nurse)
> ...


Only last 10 years experience is considered 

So experience prior to 31st jan 2009 has not been considered 

So she will get only 10 points 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> Hello NB,
> Greetings and a big thanks for your contribution to the forum.
> 
> I lodged my visa on 11th of November, 2018 against the ANZSCO 261313- SOFTWARE ENGINEER and the application is currently in RECEIVED status.
> ...


1. Yes..form 1022

2. Be truthful.just say that your designation has been changed to manager.
Give new contact details if anything has changed 
You can update the change in role again later, as and when you get the confirmation from the management 

3. Same form can be used 

Cheers


----------



## sarson (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have lodged my 189 visa under 261312 on 23rd Nov 2018. It is still in received status. I have uploaded my documents in color scan but not notarized. I had done notarized copies for ACS but not for visa lodging. Just want to confirm that I am on right track or do you think I should redo everything to notarized copy?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sarson said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa under 261312 on 23rd Nov 2018. It is still in received status. I have uploaded my documents in color scan but not notarized. I had done notarized copies for ACS but not for visa lodging. Just want to confirm that I am on right track or do you think I should redo everything to notarized copy?


You are on the right track


Don’t worry

Cheers


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello NB,
Thanks for your reply! Greatly appreciated.

I just got to know that the ADDRESS of my immediate previous company and its PHONE number has changed ( I have claimed points against it).

Can I use the SAME FORM to update the new address and telephone number of my previous employment ALONG WITH the change of my employment details?

Or I have to use the same form and submit it twice (one for change in address and telephone number of previous employment and one for change of my employment) ?

Please help with a response. Your advise counts a lot.

Kindest regards,
Bhuto


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> Hello NB,
> Thanks for your reply! Greatly appreciated.
> 
> I just got to know that the ADDRESS of my immediate previous company and its PHONE number has changed ( I have claimed points against it).
> ...


In the same form you can give upto 3 changes at the same time
No need to upload twice

Cheers


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

A big thanks for this swift response. You are the best!!

Kindest regards,
Bhuto


----------



## sarson (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks much NB


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello NB,
Greetings!

I opened the page. However, I didnt see any FORM NO - 1022 mentioned there. 

Here is what I did to navigate to the page:
Clicked on UPDATE DETAILS under menu in Immi account -> Then clicked on NOTIFICATION OF CHANGES IN CIRCUMSTANCES

Here is what I see in the page:

NAME: Applicant to be selected
INFORMATION WHICH IS NO LONGER CURRENT: 
GIVE CURRENT INFORMATION:
CANCEL/CONFIRM

I have cancelled it as I wanted to confirm if this is the right page. I didnt see the FORM No 1022 anywhere in the page.
Question: Is it the right page or I have to navigate in some other place?

Kindest regards,
Bhuto


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello NB,
Thanks again for your help.

I could see CHANGE OF ADDRESS DETAILS also.

Wanted to check with you politely whether Address change of the previous employment will go against CHANGE OF ADDRESS DETAILS or I have to merge it along with change of my employment UNDER CHANGE IN CIRCUMSTANCES as you advised.

My apology for asking you too much questions.

Kindest regards,
Bhuto


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

NB said:


> 20 jun 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response. However, I have a related query:

My Master studies involved studying in 2 different universities in 2 countries. The first year was spent in country y and completed in My 2011, while the 2nd year was done in country x and finished on June 2012 as mentioned before.
Now what should I input as the Masters completion date: June 2012, right? Also I need to input both universities separately in form 80 with completion date as May 2011 and June 2012 respectively, correct?

Please again note that my joint Masters certificate (combinedly for both universities) was given on 12-NOV-2012 as already mentioned.

Kindly assist.

Sent from my FLA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello NB,
My sincere apology for a chase.

Is it the right place to update the change? Should I go ahead and submit the change?

Kindest regards,
Bhuto


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> Hello NB,
> Greetings!
> 
> I opened the page. However, I didnt see any FORM NO - 1022 mentioned there.
> ...


You can use this route also to update the new information 
Go ahead

BTW Form 1022 is a separate form which has to be downloaded from DHA website, filled and then uploaded 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> Hello NB,
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> I could see CHANGE OF ADDRESS DETAILS also.
> ...


It is better to give 2 separate entries

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Thanks for the response. However, I have a related query:
> 
> My Master studies involved studying in 2 different universities in 2 countries. The first year was spent in country y and completed in My 2011, while the 2nd year was done in country x and finished on June 2012 as mentioned before.
> Now what should I input as the Masters completion date: June 2012, right? Also I need to input both universities separately in form 80 with completion date as May 2011 and June 2012 respectively, correct?
> ...


You are absolutely correct
Except that may 2011 cannot be shown as complete. It was only half way of the course . Word it suitably so that there is no ambiguity 

Cheers


----------



## newkidinthetown (Jan 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Consult a reputed Mara agent and be sure
> It will be money well spent
> 
> Cheers


The registered agent said I'll have unlimited work rights and medicare once the bridging visa is in effect. But he also mentioned some HRs may reject me because they aren't informed that BVs have various conditions and won't bother to know.


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello NB
Kindly tell me that for police certificate upload there are two slots one is overseas police certificate national and second one is overseas police certificate local/state... Which one we have to select?... What's the difference


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Iscah latest detailed analysis for 2613 invitations.

http://www.iscah.com/heck-happened-2613-software-applications-programmers/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel3878 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello NB. 
Need suggestion. I have submitted 3 overseas PCC's for my spouse.
1-pre marriage address
2.post marriage address & 
3- current living address
Just realised after submitting all documents that I have submitted her pre merriage PCC issued with wrong lived dates compared to mentioned on form 80. Rest two are fine now what to do? Please help I have already lodged my visa application on 22 December 2018.
I have already applied for new pcc with correct dates. Do i need to fill any form or simply upload in other document folder. 
Both pre & post merriage addresses are in same state but PCc's issued by two different police stations. 
Please suggest. Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Duajaved said:


> Hello NB
> Kindly tell me that for police certificate upload there are two slots one is overseas police certificate national and second one is overseas police certificate local/state... Which one we have to select?... What's the difference


Overseas local/ state is only applicable for USA as far as I know

You have to upload under national if it’s not USA

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adeel3878 said:


> Hello NB.
> Need suggestion. I have submitted 3 overseas PCC's for my spouse.
> 1-pre marriage address
> 2.post marriage address &
> ...


Just upload the correct pcc again once you get it
There is nothing much you can do about it at this stage

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

If we are submitting multiple EOI's then is it compulsory to provide every email to the Visa Officer when applying for a visa? Or simply just delete the other EOI's? Thank You.

P.s my consultant submitted one EOI and the other one I submitted myself. But with different email addresses.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> If we are submitting multiple EOI's then is it compulsory to provide every email to the Visa Officer when applying for a visa? Or simply just delete the other EOI's? Thank You.
> 
> P.s my consultant submitted one EOI and the other one I submitted myself. But with different email addresses.


You can delete the other EOIs or you can give both
No harm in either.
Cheers


----------



## vabhs192003 (Jul 28, 2018)

NB said:


> vabhs192003 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey NB,
> ...




You were so correct. IACM email is a routine email that's being sent to some if not all applicants. Some COs are more particular than others to intimate the applicant that their app is being picked up.

I got my grant today.

Thank you for all the support and knowledge sharing you did to calm me down in tough times. 

Please continue the good work...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vabhs192003 said:


> You were so correct. IACM email is a routine email that's being sent to some if not all applicants. Some COs are more particular than others to intimate the applicant that their app is being picked up.
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
POLL: Are you expecting or got grant in 2019
Yes93%220 votes
No7%17 votes
You Voted

Load Previous
Ravish84
online
New Member
Join: Jul 2018
Posts: 43



Hi NB,



Have a query below



Scenario
One of my friends is currently on 457 visa in Australia. He got 457 in IT Project Manager occupation. His wife is with him on a dependent visa and currently both are working in Australia. They came to Australia in May 2018 on this 457 visa.

He has lodged 189 Visa in October 2018 with his wife as the primary applicant in 261312 (App Developer) code which is different than their 457 occupation . He is her dependent in 189 application. Both of them have ACS certificate which they got in July 2017 before getting the 457 visa.

Query:
He is now worried that will his occupation (IT project Manager) in his current 457 visa has any impact on his or his wife's 189 application? This is because occupation code for 457 and 189 visa are different while the primary applicants are also different in both these applications.

Response would be appreciated.


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi NB,



Have a query below



Scenario
One of my friends is currently on 457 visa in Australia. He got 457 in IT Project Manager occupation. His wife is with him on a dependent visa and currently both are working in Australia. They came to Australia in May 2018 on this 457 visa.

He has lodged 189 Visa in October 2018 with his wife as the primary applicant in 261312 (App Developer) code which is different than their 457 occupation . He is her dependent in 189 application. Both of them have ACS certificate which they got in July 2017 before getting the 457 visa.

Query:
He is now worried that will his occupation (IT project Manager) in his current 457 visa has any impact on his or his wife's 189 application? This is because occupation code for 457 and 189 visa are different while the primary applicants are also different in both these applications.

Response would be appreciated.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello NB, may i request your views on the query below please? 




Ravish84 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi NB, Need your suggestion badly.

I have a company which I worked in the past on contact roles for 2 months; I requested for Emp ref letter during ACS assessment but they denied providing any letter as i have not completed at least 3 months. So I excluded this company from ACS assessment. However, I have seen in your comments to mention all the experience in EOI. But since i have not mentioned in the ACS assessment should I produce these details in EOI or not is my question.

Please advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ravish84 said:


> SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
> AND SHOW ME
> POLL: Are you expecting or got grant in 2019
> Yes93%220 votes
> ...


Did she claim spouse points?
Give details clearly of Anzsco codes for both of you in both applications 

Cheers


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> Hi NB, Need your suggestion badly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi NB, can you suggest here please.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> Hi NB, Need your suggestion badly.
> 
> I have a company which I worked in the past on contact roles for 2 months; I requested for Emp ref letter during ACS assessment but they denied providing any letter as i have not completed at least 3 months. So I excluded this company from ACS assessment. However, I have seen in your comments to mention all the experience in EOI. But since i have not mentioned in the ACS assessment should I produce these details in EOI or not is my question.
> 
> Please advice.


You should have mentioned it in the ACS application also and should have let them not give you points for the same

Anyways, 2 months is a very short period so doesn’t matter 

Give it in the EOI and mark it irrelevant 

Cheers


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

NB said:


> You should have mentioned it in the ACS application also and should have let them not give you points for the same
> 
> Anyways, 2 months is a very short period so doesn’t matter
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice mate. Will produce the details in eoi.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

She has claimed partner points in 189 application... In 189 application, both have got ACS certificate for 261312. 



NB said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> > SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
> ...


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

She has claimed partner points in 189 application... In 189 application, both have got ACS certificate for 261312. In 457, her husband got this visa for ict Project manager which is 135112..She didn't have any anzsco code for 457 as she was on dependent visa. 



NB said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> > SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB, 

I had a student visa in 2017 but I did not continue my studies in Australia. I went there for 15 days and came back to my home country and then after two months, I went again for 15 days and came back again. 

1. My question is do I have to mention this when lodging the Visa? 

2. And Do I need to provide evidence of leave from my workplace so that these 30 days won't be deducted from my experience claim? Thank You.


----------



## K_9 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey Guys,

One question - I have my ACS dated March 2017 and Visa lodge (263111) date is 10OCT2018.

Not sure if i will get grant by March2019, do you think i should start working towards a new ACS assessment application. I am working in the same organization though.

263111
ACS -MAR17
EOI-11SEP18
LODGE-10OCT18


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

You don't need to.. ACS gets frozen when you Lodge ur VISA. 



K_9 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> One question - I have my ACS dated March 2017 and Visa lodge (263111) date is 10OCT2018.
> 
> ...


----------



## as3 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi NB,
How are you doing?
One unconventional query: 
As you are from India you may be familiar with the National Cadet Corps. 
I had been in NCC during my college days and for the military training question in visa and form 80, I clicked yes and provided the brief detail of my NCC training (as it provides basic military training in small arms and parades). I am doubting whether I should add additional documents before CO contact or let the CO contact me for the details. I am also worried about the detrimental effects on my application if misunderstood.
Please share with me if have some idea in this regard.

Best Regards


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

Queries regarding VISA application
======================

Hi NB,
Could someone please help me with below queries ?

1 ) Can we attach the same document as evidence proof, for different categories, for the same applicant ?
Like for my Wife documents -->
a) Change of Name, Evidence of -> MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE & her PASSPORT
b) Member of Family Unit, Evidence of - > MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE & her PASSPORT (as my name under spouse name listed in her passport)
c) Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - > MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE & her PASSPORT

2) FORM 80 needs to be uploaded under Character, Evidence of - > FORM 80 (document type drop down)
OR under "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" section ? 
## To me, the second one seems to be more apt but then why did the put as a doc type in first..wondering.

3) FORM 1221 needs to be uploaded under which section and document type ?

4) For PCC we need to select OVERSEAS POLICE CLEARANCE - NATIONAL OR OVERSEAS POLICE CLEARANCE - STATE/LOCAL document type ?


Thanks a lot..!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ravish84 said:


> She has claimed partner points in 189 application... In 189 application, both have got ACS certificate for 261312. In 457, her husband got this visa for ict Project manager which is 135112..She didn't have any anzsco code for 457 as she was on dependent visa.


[/QUOTE]

It should not be a problem

Members have faced no problem with far worse combination 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I had a student visa in 2017 but I did not continue my studies in Australia. I went there for 15 days and came back to my home country and then after two months, I went again for 15 days and came back again.
> 
> ...


1. YES

2. Were you paid full salary for these 2 periods ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

K_9 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> One question - I have my ACS dated March 2017 and Visa lodge (263111) date is 10OCT2018.
> 
> ...


Once you have lodged the visa, and paid the application fees, the clock is stopped
Your ACS results have to be valid only till the date of invite

Now even if the grant takes 10 years, you are not bothered 
No action required whatsoever 

Cheers


----------



## K_9 (Feb 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Once you have lodged the visa, and paid the application fees, the clock is stopped
> Your ACS results have to be valid only till the date of invite
> 
> Now even if the grant takes 10 years, you are not bothered
> ...


Cool, thanks NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

as3 said:


> Hi NB,
> How are you doing?
> One unconventional query:
> As you are from India you may be familiar with the National Cadet Corps.
> ...


There is no detrimental effect for your NCC training

IF you have any more evidence, you can upload the same right away

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Queries regarding VISA application
> ======================
> 
> Hi NB,
> ...


1. YES ..same document can be attached several times
2. I would also fomin the 2nd option. Why they have given is best left to them
3. Upload under others
4. Overseas national ( if USA then you may need both separately)

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. YES
> 
> 2. Were you paid full salary for these 2 periods ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes. My company paid a full salary in both of these periods and I have that proof in my bank statement as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Yes. My company paid a full salary in both of these periods and I have that proof in my bank statement as well.


In that case you can claim full employment 
Just mention these trips wherever asked about visiting Australia in application and forms


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. YES ..same document can be attached several times
> 2. I would also fomin the 2nd option. Why they have given is best left to them
> 3. Upload under others
> 4. Overseas national ( if USA then you may need both separately)
> ...


Thanks man..!!
Appreciate your help once again.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

I need to correct overseas deputation year, for ACS positive outcome. ACS outcome came around 6 months back. Year was incorrect in SD. Please help what can I do, as I need to fill EOI?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> In that case you can claim full employment
> Just mention these trips wherever asked about visiting Australia in application and forms


My consultant was saying that I need leave letter from my company, clearly stating that If I spend more than a month in Australia then I would be suspended from Service, but as I spend 15 days and came back; therefore I resumed my service.

I want to ask you is it even mandatory to mention such statements in my visa application? Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> I need to correct overseas deputation year, for ACS positive outcome. ACS outcome came around 6 months back. Year was incorrect in SD. Please help what can I do, as I need to fill EOI?


Get a fresh SD with correct dates and then get afresh ACS assessment 

Then only file EOI

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> My consultant was saying that I need leave letter from my company, clearly stating that If I spend more than a month in Australia then I would be suspended from Service, but as I spend 15 days and came back; therefore I resumed my service.
> 
> I want to ask you is it even mandatory to mention such statements in my visa application? Thank You.


If you have a consultant trust him
Do as he says

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Get a fresh SD with correct dates and then get afresh ACS assessment
> 
> Then only file EOI
> 
> Cheers


Can we request for updating the existing one?
What is the current time frame in weeks for a fresh ACS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Can we request for updating the existing one?
> What is the current time frame in weeks for a fresh ACS?


I doubt they will entertain your request to update the existing assessment without the application fees

However you can link the old assessment to the application so maybe you can get your assessment faster then 6-8 weeks

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

*VIC nominations*

can anyone share with their experience if VIC is inviting for 70 points (including SS)
and if yes what is the approx time? Thanks in Advance
This is for software engineer code and onshore in Melbourne.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> can anyone share with their experience if VIC is inviting for 70 points (including SS)
> and if yes what is the approx time? Thanks in Advance
> This is for software engineer code and onshore in Melbourne.


No one in the world can predict a SS 
When . and if at all, you will get is impossible to guess

You have to wait patiently for invite 

Cheers


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

*Confusion in job titles at current role*

Hello,

When I was applying for my skills assessment (Nov'18), i was in the job role/title called 'Sr.Consultant'. After that only my title was changed to 'Product Expert' from Nov'18 - Jan'19 (no promotion and role change, just title) and then recently, i got promoted to 'Digital Marketing Architect' (same job role, but a senior position).

In my EOI, which was submitted on Jan'19, my agent has put my job title as 'Sr.Consultant'.

My questions are:
1. Should I change the EOI to reflect all the job role/changes?
2. Should I ignore the title of 'Product Expert' (and keep as Sr.Consultant) while filing future documents?

Job Code I am applying: 261111 (Biz. Analyst)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pradeep.s said:


> Hello,
> 
> When I was applying for my skills assessment (Nov'18), i was in the job role/title called 'Sr.Consultant'. After that only my title was changed to 'Product Expert' from Nov'18 - Jan'19 (no promotion and role change, just title) and then recently, i got promoted to 'Digital Marketing Architect' (same job role, but a senior position).
> 
> ...


I did not merge any 2 designation in the EOI
Each designation, location, company was split 

Are you claiming points for experience after your designation has been changed?

Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Hi NB. I have the same problem discussed in last two posts.

The job title were changed 2 times (no promotion or duties changed) during last 2.5 years along with the name of the department. When I joined the company my title was abc. After approx 6 months they adopted generic job title scheme and assigned xyz job title wrt new scheme. The job description and function remained the same. I have an internal email stating such change in the grading system, also stating that job description will be shared later which didn't happen due to same department and job function. 

I have received the invite and ACS assessment is also with xyz title. The letter issued by HR is with the "xyz" which is also the current title.

What is your suggestion.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyone has any experience on the journey from a 489 to PR? I have recently received an ITA from Queensland for IT job 263212.
A bit apprehensive on what I need to do. If I fulfil my obligations will I definitely get a PR?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Hi NB. I have the same problem discussed in last two posts.
> 
> The job title were changed 2 times (no promotion or duties changed) during last 2.5 years along with the name of the department. When I joined the company my title was abc. After approx 6 months they adopted generic job title scheme and assigned xyz job title wrt new scheme. The job description and function remained the same. I have an internal email stating such change in the grading system, also stating that job description will be shared later which didn't happen due to same department and job function.
> 
> ...


When applying for ACS assessment, did you give the splitup of various designation?
Did your SD or reference letter have the split up ?



Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB said:


> When applying for ACS assessment, did you give the splitup of various designation?
> 
> Did your SD or reference letter have the split up ?
> 
> ...


 I didn't provide any splitup of designations to acs and assessment also do not state it. The reference letter also shows the single designation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Hi NB. I have the same problem discussed in last two posts.
> 
> The job title were changed 2 times (no promotion or duties changed) during last 2.5 years along with the name of the department. When I joined the company my title was abc. After approx 6 months they adopted generic job title scheme and assigned xyz job title wrt new scheme. The job description and function remained the same. I have an internal email stating such change in the grading system, also stating that job description will be shared later which didn't happen due to same department and job function.
> 
> ...


When applying for ACS assessment, did you give the splitup of various designation?
Did your SD or reference letter have the split up ?



Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> I didn't provide any splitup of designations to acs and assessment also do not state it. The reference letter also shows the single designation.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


As abc was only for a short period, nothing much to worry

Cheers


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

NB said:


> I did not merge any 2 designation in the EOI
> Each designation, location, company was split
> 
> Are you claiming points for experience after your designation has been changed?
> ...


Thanks NB!
Yes, i am planning to claim points after the designation change.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

*When applying for a new ACS, how can we link that to the old(still valid) one?*

When applying for a new ACS, how can we link that to the old(still valid) one?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pradeep.s said:


> Hello,
> 
> When I was applying for my skills assessment (Nov'18), i was in the job role/title called 'Sr.Consultant'. After that only my title was changed to 'Product Expert' from Nov'18 - Jan'19 (no promotion and role change, just title) and then recently, i got promoted to 'Digital Marketing Architect' (same job role, but a senior position).
> 
> ...


You have appointed a consultant to process your pr

Why don’t you allow him to do his job ?
If you don’t have faith in him, you shouldn’t continue with him

Cheers


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

*I need your advise in my case.*

I need your advise in my case.

Submitted my VISA application on 29 Sep-2018.
CO asked for Medicals, employment proof and Spouse English proficiency on 14-Dec-2018. Submitted all docs by December end and medicals submitted on 09-Jan.

From that time status is Further Assessment.

Still I need to make additional payment for my spouse english classes post landing.

Now my question was can I peep in through some way so that the CO will look in to my case?
Please advise.
Thanks,
Ria


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> I need your advise in my case.
> 
> Submitted my VISA application on 29 Sep-2018.
> CO asked for Medicals, employment proof and Spouse English proficiency on 14-Dec-2018. Submitted all docs by December end and medicals submitted on 09-Jan.
> ...


Why would you need to make additional payments for spouse English post landing ?


You have delayed the grant by your own carelessness by not submitting the medicals , employment and English proficiency evidence with the application as most members do

You have to now wait patiently for the next co contact or grant

Review the list of what all you have submitted and recheck if anything is still missing

Cheers


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> I need your advise in my case.
> 
> Submitted my VISA application on 29 Sep-2018.
> CO asked for Medicals, employment proof and Spouse English proficiency on 14-Dec-2018. Submitted all docs by December end and medicals submitted on 09-Jan.
> ...


Hey NB,
Already with my application submitted all employment documents. not sure why they came back for that.
VAC2 payment is required for applications without english test score right?


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

NB said:


> Why would you need to make additional payments for spouse English post landing ?
> 
> 
> You have delayed the grant by your own carelessness by not submitting the medicals , employment and English proficiency evidence with the application as most members do
> ...



Hey NB,
Already with my application submitted all employment documents. not sure why they came back for that.
VAC2 payment is required for applications without english test score right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Hey NB,
> Already with my application submitted all employment documents. not sure why they came back for that.
> VAC2 payment is required for applications without english test score right?


Vac 2 payments for English has to be made before the grant of visa not post landing

But, There are several methods of proving functional English other then English test also 

Go through the DHA website for the same and recheck if your spouse can qualify for any of them
From the earlier answers , I don’t think you have researched functional English at all

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

I have ACS outcome letter under software engineer code have company1,company2,company3 for positive assessment.
I want company1 and company2 , under software engineer, but for company3 roles were of a tester(also stated tester roles in SD),but designationed mentioned in SD for company3 was of software engineer.

Is it fine if I apply for reassessment (60 days passed and as per CO mail, they asked to apply a new one), link it to old assessment and provide new SD for Company3- by changing designation and adding more software tester roles and responsibilities?
So, will I get ACS outcome letter for software engineer for company1 and complany2 (that is what I need now) ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> I have ACS outcome letter under software engineer code have company1,company2,company3 for positive assessment.
> I want company1 and company2 , under software engineer, but for company3 roles were of a tester(also stated tester roles in SD),but designationed mentioned in SD for company3 was of software engineer.
> 
> Is it fine if I apply for reassessment (60 days passed and as per CO mail, they asked to apply a new one), link it to old assessment and provide new SD for Company3- by changing designation and adding more software tester roles and responsibilities?
> So, will I get ACS outcome letter for software engineer for company1 and complany2 (that is what I need now) ?


I just can’t understand what you mean

You don’t want to claim points for company 3 ?
If so don’t submit any evidence for that 
You will be assessed only for company 1 and 2 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> I just can’t understand what you mean
> 
> You don’t want to claim points for company 3 ?
> If so don’t submit any evidence for that
> ...


For first ACS outcome letter , I aleady gave SD for company3. So , in the new ACS application, which is linked to old one. I cannot remove any document. So, should I add new SD for company3, with updated designation for testing, and add more testing roles and responsibilities?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> For first ACS outcome letter , I aleady gave SD for company3. So , in the new ACS application, which is linked to old one. I cannot remove any document. So, should I add new SD for company3, with updated designation for testing, and add more testing roles and responsibilities?


I don’t understand why you want to go for reassessment?

You can always not claim points for the experience for company 3 even if you have a positive assessment from ACS
That’s your decision
Just mark company 3 as non relevant in the EOI with the existing assessment itself

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t understand why you want to go for reassessment?
> 
> You can always not claim points for the experience for company 3 even if you have a positive assessment from ACS
> That’s your decision
> ...


In case if I want reassessment and a new letter, then on updating SD with updated designation and added testing roels and responsibilities , will ACS have questions about it , against me?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> In case if I want reassessment and a new letter, then on updating SD with updated designation and added testing roels and responsibilities , will ACS have questions about it , against me?


I fail to make head or tails of what is your ultimate goal

I am sure other members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi NB
i need your inputs on this my partner worked in kuwait for 10 months with multiple breaks in a year like 2months+3months+4months+1months do i need to pcc for that time period?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Hi NB
> i need your inputs on this my partner worked in kuwait for 10 months with multiple breaks in a year like 2months+3months+4months+1months do i need to pcc for that time period?


Most probably YES

Technically it’s not required for less then a year but it’s a border line case, in all probability the CO will ask for one
If you are prepared to risk a co contact, you can not submit it initially and wait for him to ask 

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

NB said:


> Most probably YES
> 
> Technically it’s not required for less then a year but it’s a border line case, in all probability the CO will ask for one
> If you are prepared to risk a co contact, you can not submit it initially and wait for him to ask
> ...


ok but it was not continue period of 10 months


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nelutla said:


> ok but it was not continue period of 10 months


The 12 month criteria is also cumulative , not necessarily at a stretch

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

NB said:


> The 12 month criteria is also cumulative , not necessarily at a stretch
> 
> Cheers


thanks NB one more think while filling the application 

Australian Study Requirement
Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test?
i answered NO 

is it correct


----------



## manojsharmakkr (Jul 23, 2018)

*Form 80 Help*

Hi NB

I am filling my form 80 and there is a question about my parents' details. My father is in Australia currently on a tourist visa. In the section, country of current residence, should i write Australia or India. Please suggest. Thanks in advance.

Manoj Sharma


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Hello All,

I received a 189 Invite and was filling the application

I have total work exp of 8yrs which got reduced to 5.5 as per ACS standard deduction, in my Visa application should I fill 8yrs overseas or 5yrs in last 10 yrs work experience.

Also, the portal is asking for all the employment history and mark the ACS deducted work exp as not claiming points, but should I submit all documents for this work experience or can ignore it, I have got all documents Salary,Tax, Appraisal, PF etc.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> I fail to make head or tails of what is your ultimate goal
> 
> I am sure other members will help you out
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Sorry for the confusing questions. 
Let me please rephrease it.
We have ACS positive outcome letter, for software engineer for a company'abc' .Designation mentioned in SD for 'abc' was 'Software engineer' and roles and responsibilities were mostly of testing.


Now I do not want company'abc' experience under software engineer (as roles were of tester). When I file a new ACS application (as its already 60 days over) , it will be linked to my old application and hence will not be able to edit old data.

So, may I have an updated SD- with designation as 'Software QA Engineer' and adding more testing roles and responsibilities, and upload the same while filing new ACS application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Sorry for the confusing questions.
> Let me please rephrease it.
> ...


Still can’t understand your goal
There is no category of software QA engineer
It’s either software engineer 261313 or software tester 261314

From the looks of it you are just trying to fabricate experience to suit the Anzsco code

As such I will not be in a position to help

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

Looking at the current condition for 189. I dont think I might be able to get an invite with 70 points. Therefore, now the option for 190 is left for me. But, I dont know much about it. I have already opted for 190 and choose the option of "ANY" state in EOI. Can you please tell me will I have to apply for each state separately on their website or is the EOI with 190 enough? Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Looking at the current condition for 189. I dont think I might be able to get an invite with 70 points. Therefore, now the option for 190 is left for me. But, I dont know much about it. I have already opted for 190 and choose the option of "ANY" state in EOI. Can you please tell me will I have to apply for each state separately on their website or is the EOI with 190 enough? Thank You.


Most members apply to each state individually 
This is a better choice apparently 

So have multiple EOIs in the system..one for each state and one for 189
Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Most members apply to each state individually
> This is a better choice apparently
> 
> So have multiple EOIs in the system..one for each state and one for 189
> Cheers


Thank You.


----------



## Lanny286 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm about to apply for visa 190 but a bit confused with the following:
1. As one of the companies I claim points for experience paid salary in cash and I don't have all necessary documents as normally submitted by other applicants (I have ER, contract, termination letter, no payslips, no tax return as my salary was lower than taxable income threshold). Should I have my manager come to Australian embassy to make a statutory declaration or wait until CO contact?
2. I underwent a medical check for tourist visa 4 months ago (as my X-ray shows some abnormal although I don't have tuberculosis record), should I go for a medical check for PR purpose before lodging or wait until CO contact?
I highly appreciate your advice. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manojsharmakkr said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I am filling my form 80 and there is a question about my parents' details. My father is in Australia currently on a tourist visa. In the section, country of current residence, should i write Australia or India. Please suggest. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Manoj Sharma


If he intends to stay for more then 6 months in Australia from this date , then it will be Australia, else it will be india 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lanny286 said:


> I'm about to apply for visa 190 but a bit confused with the following:
> 1. As one of the companies I claim points for experience paid salary in cash and I don't have all necessary documents as normally submitted by other applicants (I have ER, contract, termination letter, no payslips, no tax return as my salary was lower than taxable income threshold). Should I have my manager come to Australian embassy to make a statutory declaration or wait until CO contact?
> 2. I underwent a medical check for tourist visa 4 months ago (as my X-ray shows some abnormal although I don't have tuberculosis record), should I go for a medical check for PR purpose before lodging or wait until CO contact?
> I highly appreciate your advice. Thanks


1. I presume you have submitted a reference letter for this experience 
If not, submit it.
Thereafter you will have to wait for the co to contact you.
You cannot ask the manager to depose in the Australian consulates unless asked by the DHA

2. As you have already completed a medical test recently, you maybe just asked to do the hiv test and be done with it
Wait for the co to ask for the additional tests

Cheers


----------



## Lanny286 (Oct 16, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. I presume you have submitted a reference letter for this experience
> If not, submit it.
> Thereafter you will have to wait for the co to contact you.
> You cannot ask the manager to depose in the Australian consulates unless asked by the DHA
> ...


Thanks NB


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi NB,



I need you advice on my case..



I had lodged 189 visa application for 261312 on 11th September and had a CO contact on 22nd November which I responded on 30th November.



However, now checking my application, I found that we have put incorrect R&R for my partner for a small period of 6 months against a total 10 years of experience which we have declared for her. She had an R&R of a Project Manager from her previous organization which she had used to get her current 457 Visa. She also has an ACS certificate for 261312 (as in most IT organization, you do not have the same role for 10 years and it keeps on changing) which we have used to claim the partner points in 189 visa. Now in 189 Visa application, she has not mentioned her project management experience for 6 months and in fact by mistake we just copied the R&R from her previous experience.



Since we already had a CO contact nearly 3 months ago, we are wondering if we should go ahead and change it since we believe we are very close to the grant and notifying an incorrect information may increase our timelines. Not sure how much they look at EV for partner but we are circumspect since she has her own 457 visa with project manager R&R from her previous organization.



Can you please suggest?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ravish84 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 months out of 10 years is not a big issue for spouse

If I were in your shoes I would wait patiently and no t take any pro active steps at this stage

Cheers


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks NB.. The problem is a bit bigger than what I highlighted.. My apologies.Should have been clear at the 1st instance…



My wife got her R&R from TCS. She worked in TCS for 10 years and post leaving TCS, she obtained the R&R. TCS has provided her R&R with PM responsibilities stating that this has been approved by the last Supervisor (This is what TCS does; they provide you experience certificate after approval from the last Supervisor).. Now my wife had worked with her last supervisor in TCS for only 6 months but the R&R states these are her PM duties for the entire tenure and approved by last supervisor (her last supervisor would not know what she has done for the entire tenure)...She wanted to get this R&R from TCS (it was mandated as per 457 rules to get experience for more than 2 years in ICT project manager and in her current organization, she had spent only 1 year)…. Now to get the 189 visa, she had obtained her ACS certificate while providing SD for her entire tenure in TCS and not just 6 months.. They were aligning towards ode 261312 and she subsequently got her ACS certificate …



Now while filing her 189 visa as a dependent (partner), we had mentioned her experience in TCS more as developer aligning with the overall experience but if the department refers to the TCS R&R which has been submitted to get her 457 visa it will be a problem as TCS R&R have duties of a Project Manager and not a developer..The truth is her Project Management experience was only for her last 6 months in TCS .. We could have mentioned last 6 months as a developer in 189 visa application but it was an oversight from our end…My worry is if department goes back and checks the documents submitted to get 457 Visa for my partner (my wife) , then we will be in trouble…



My apologies for having such a big post but thought I will clarify to get an informed advice from you.. Happy to answer any questions that you may have

QUOTE=NB;14801158]


Ravish84 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 months out of 10 years is not a big issue for spouse

If I were in your shoes I would wait patiently and no t take any pro active steps at this stage

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hey NB,

Thanks for all the help.

My question: I have been invited to lodge 189 from the last round. I am thinking of doing Medicals before I actually lodge the application. However I am unable to create a HAP ID that is required to make an appointment. There are instructions to create a HAP ID before lodgement and after lodgement but not when you have an invite and haven't lodged the visa yet. Do you have any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

I just received a pre-invite from NSW yesterday. Please tell me do I need the updated version of my documents e.g Experience Letter, RnR Letter, Salary Slips, Bank Statements? I have all of these documents which are 3 months old, will it be fine to upload them or should I arrange the new ones? 

I did not open the link provided in the pre-invite as it was mentioned that opening it several times will result in blocking of the form. Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I just received a pre-invite from NSW yesterday. Please tell me do I need the updated version of my documents e.g Experience Letter, RnR Letter, Salary Slips, Bank Statements? I have all of these documents which are 3 months old, will it be fine to upload them or should I arrange the new ones?
> 
> I did not open the link provided in the pre-invite as it was mentioned that opening it several times will result in blocking of the form. Thank You.


They are good enough
Just use the latest bank statements and payslips

Also make sure that you upload each and every documents asked by them
NSW has very low rate of rejection as compared to Vic after issuing a pre invite 

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikperu7 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> ...


You can create a hap I’d at any stage
Just logon to your Immiaccount and navigate to the medicals page

Create the hap I’d for all applicants and get the tests done
When submitting the application, when asked if you have done the medical tests, answer yes and give the hap ids for all applicants 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I just received a pre-invite from NSW yesterday. Please tell me do I need the updated version of my documents e.g Experience Letter, RnR Letter, Salary Slips, Bank Statements? I have all of these documents which are 3 months old, will it be fine to upload them or should I arrange the new ones?
> 
> I did not open the link provided in the pre-invite as it was mentioned that opening it several times will result in blocking of the form. Thank You.


Dear mahnoor101

What is your ANZSCO code and how many points do you have without SS? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear mahnoor101
> 
> What is your ANZSCO code and how many points do you have without SS?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


233311 Electrical Engineer. 70 points without SS.


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

NB said:


> You can create a hap I’d at any stage
> Just logon to your Immiaccount and navigate to the medicals page
> 
> Create the hap I’d for all applicants and get the tests done
> ...


Where exactly is the medicals page? I can only see the applications that I are in progress after I log in to my immiaccount. :/


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi NB need some helps do i need to get reference letter for which we are not claimg points i mean i have changed my job after i got my acs and lodged my application based on that only


----------



## karthikperu7 (Jul 1, 2018)

karthikperu7 said:


> Where exactly is the medicals page? I can only see the applications that I are in progress after I log in to my immiaccount. :/


Don't worry, found it. I had to click on new application. 

Thanks!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> They are good enough
> Just use the latest bank statements and payslips
> 
> Also make sure that you upload each and every documents asked by them
> ...


Can you please tell me if it is fine that my CV is of 4,5 pages and mentions most of my job responsibilities, qualification, and achievements for NSW. I heard that they are quite conscious in terms of a good CV. Can you please give me some suggestions. Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Can you please tell me if it is fine that my CV is of 4,5 pages and mentions most of my job responsibilities, qualification, and achievements for NSW. I heard that they are quite conscious in terms of a good CV. Can you please give me some suggestions. Thank You.


Use the template available on Vic website

Make sure that you correct it using Australian English, not USA

Cheers


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear mahnoor101
> 
> What is your ANZSCO code and how many points do you have without SS?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk





mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I just received a pre-invite from NSW yesterday. Please tell me do I need the updated version of my documents e.g Experience Letter, RnR Letter, Salary Slips, Bank Statements? I have all of these documents which are 3 months old, will it be fine to upload them or should I arrange the new ones?
> 
> I did not open the link provided in the pre-invite as it was mentioned that opening it several times will result in blocking of the form. Thank You.


Hi Mahnoor, after creating a eoi 190 for NSW, did you apply on their nsw state website? Just curious if we need to apply or nominate in NSW website?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Deva007 said:


> Hi Mahnoor, after creating a eoi 190 for NSW, did you apply on their nsw state website? Just curious if we need to apply or nominate in NSW website?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


No I just applied on skill select.


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi N, Request your suggestion please.. 




Ravish84 said:


> Thanks NB.. The problem is a bit bigger than what I highlighted.. My apologies.Should have been clear at the 1st instance…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ravish84 said:


> Hi N, Request your suggestion please..


[/QUOTE]

I have already replied 

What more do you want ?

Cheers


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have this doubt regarding my driver's license.

Should I be applying for an international driver's license before moving to Australia?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have this doubt regarding my driver's license.
> 
> ...


Indian driving license is valid as long as the spelling and other details is absolutely as per your passport 
Ensure that it’s a plastic license not the old booklet type

Cheers


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Indian driving license is valid as long as the spelling and other details is absolutely as per your passport
> 
> Ensure that it’s a plastic license not the old booklet type
> 
> ...


Sure..
Thanks for the info and clarity.

Also I have another doubt.

On the Vic govt site, I found that if our license is less than 3 years old, we will get a probationary 2 license.

What does it [email protected]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> Sure..
> Thanks for the info and clarity.
> 
> Also I have another doubt.
> ...


Are you moving on PR ?
You have only 6 months to get your license 

https://www.team-bhp.com/forum/inte...ralia-i-got-my-victorian-drivers-license.html



Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Use the template available on Vic website
> 
> Make sure that you correct it using Australian English, not USA
> 
> Cheers


Dear NB,

When applying for Vic nomination how much $ should we mention In the Financial Section? As I am offshore there is a figure of 30k mentioned on the site. Do I have to mention the same amount? And after do I have to prove it as well? Or is it just fine if I mention 0$ in the financial section? Thank You.


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi 

I have a question, I used to get paid in cash for my employment back in 2009 and I have proof of cash being submitted in PSU bank by self.
Now it is very difficult to get that old statement from Public sector bank but I do have a passbook with all historical entries, do I need bank statement or will scanned passbook suffice along with salary slip and employment contracts, this is however for the work experience for which I am not claiming points but it is still in my Form 80 and Visa application as not claiming points.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Are you moving on PR ?
> You have only 6 months to get your license
> 
> https://www.team-bhp.com/forum/inte...ralia-i-got-my-victorian-drivers-license.html
> ...


Great info.. Thanks for sharing the experience..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi NB,

I got my 189 invite and we recently (last week) submitted the medicals for my family.
My kid is 18 months old and i was told that TB test is not required for him since he is under 2 years.
But the facility told me that if we travel to Australia after he turns 2, we will need to get the TB test done. 
Can you shed more light on the 2 scenarios below:
1> I get my grant before he turns 2, will we need to travel before he turns 2 (Sep 2019) or as per the IED date (I assume Feb 2020) ?
2> If i do not get the grant before he turns 2, will the CO ask us to resubmit his medicals especially for TB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> When applying for Vic nomination how much $ should we mention In the Financial Section? As I am offshore there is a figure of 30k mentioned on the site. Do I have to mention the same amount? And after do I have to prove it as well? Or is it just fine if I mention 0$ in the financial section? Thank You.


That’s the minimum 
You can show more also if you actually have it
I have not heard of anyone being actually asked to give evidence, but who knows what the future holds

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> That’s the minimum
> You can show more also if you actually have it
> I have not heard of anyone being actually asked to give evidence, but who knows what the future holds
> 
> Cheers


Should the financials be my own or can I include my parent's finances with mine?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Should the financials be my own or can I include my parent's finances with mine?


Nope

It has to be in your or wives name

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> 
> 
> When applying for Vic nomination how much $ should we mention In the Financial Section? As I am offshore there is a figure of 30k mentioned on the site. Do I have to mention the same amount? And after do I have to prove it as well? Or is it just fine if I mention 0$ in the financial section? Thank You.


This nomination application is once we get invitation to apply after submitting eoi right?
Just making sure that am not missing any step as I have just filed eoi for Vic 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> This nomination application is once we get invitation to apply after submitting eoi right?
> Just making sure that am not missing any step as I have just filed eoi for Vic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That’s correct
What is your Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> What is your Anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


Software engineer
Thankyou 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

*PCC Question*

I have just received my ITA, and am planning to lodge my visa in the next few days.

Brief history: From 2006-2017, I lived in the US. In Oct, 2017, I moved back to India. 

I have applied for a PCC from the FBI. Do I need to get a PCC from the state police as well? The guidelines say: "_US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months._" Hence the confusion.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

am0gh said:


> I have just received my ITA, and am planning to lodge my visa in the next few days.
> 
> Brief history: From 2006-2017, I lived in the US. In Oct, 2017, I moved back to India.
> 
> ...


Most probably NO
Only a small chance that co will ask for it, but possible nevertheless 

So if you want to avoid co contact at all costs, then get the state clearance also
It’s totally your decision 

Cheers


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi NB, I got an ied waiver and facilitation letter from DIBP already. Is there any prescribed time I should still travel by to Aus or can travel anytime in next 5 years. Thanks


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I will go ahead and lodge ASAP and meanwhile submit for the state PCC as well.


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Aussyzz said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question, I used to get paid in cash for my employment back in 2009 and I have proof of cash being submitted in PSU bank by self.
> Now it is very difficult to get that old statement from Public sector bank but I do have a passbook with all historical entries, do I need bank statement or will scanned passbook suffice along with salary slip and employment contracts, this is however for the work experience for which I am not claiming points but it is still in my Form 80 and Visa application as not claiming points.
> ...


Hi NB

Any inputs here !!


Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Myid711 said:


> Hi NB, I got an ied waiver and facilitation letter from DIBP already. Is there any prescribed time I should still travel by to Aus or can travel anytime in next 5 years. Thanks


Anytime within the next 5 years
But be aware that you need to get a RRV after 5 years which will be difficult to get without you living in Australia for at least 2 years

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussyzz said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question, I used to get paid in cash for my employment back in 2009 and I have proof of cash being submitted in PSU bank by self.
> Now it is very difficult to get that old statement from Public sector bank but I do have a passbook with all historical entries, do I need bank statement or will scanned passbook suffice along with salary slip and employment contracts, this is however for the work experience for which I am not claiming points but it is still in my Form 80 and Visa application as not claiming points.
> ...


The scanned passbook is sufficient along with the other evidence

I would not worry 

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi NB

What if my wife conceives after visa grant and before we move to Oz?
What options do I have then to include the baby ?

Plz suggest.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> What if my wife conceives after visa grant and before we move to Oz?
> What options do I have then to include the baby ?
> ...


It’s a lengthy process

Most members take the baby on a visitor visa and apply for the PR

I am not aware of the complete process 

The ideal situation would be to deliver in Australia 
Think over that option seriously 
The child gets an Australian passport from day 1

Cheers


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi NB, 

I have few questions and hope you can advice me. 

1) The passport photo - Do we really have to submit the "back of the photo with the name and signature written?" I have written the name and tried to scan it but I looks so white. Can I submit the photo version of it? I have submitted my passport photo (Digital copy in Jpeg). 

2) The company I currently work have relocated to the new address. The phone number remain unchanged. I submitted visa on 1am (Sydney time) on 28/1/19. Our new office operation starts on next day from new address. My RnR letter was on October 2018 with the letter head showing the old address. Where can I update this information? 

Looks forward to your reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Julyhtet said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have few questions and hope you can advice me.
> 
> ...


1. Just upload the best scan you have. No one is actually going to look at it. Don’t worry too much
2. Use the update us link in Immiaccount and give the new address
If you can’t find it, fill a form 1022 and upload it

Cheers


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Just upload the best scan you have. No one is actually going to look at it. Don’t worry too much
> 
> 2. Use the update us link in Immiaccount and give the new address
> 
> ...


Hi NB, can you please help me with this.

I applied for 189 visa on 15th Jan, I uploaded all docs except wife's functional English certi. (Will get in 15 days).

1)I have uploaded one year old passport size photo of my wife. Is it ok to upload her latest photo again, if ok, under what section should I upload it?

2) Also, is it really required to upload back of passport photograph with signature, If, yes, what is the section to upload that?

3) I have uploaded "one and the same affidavit" for Engineers Australia assessment, since words in my name were used in different order in some of the proofs. Can I upload the same here?

4) I have seen a few posts, where expats suggested to purchase an Australian phone number online to give interview calls from India, what is the procedure to do that?

THANK YOU


Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Hi NB, can you please help me with this.
> 
> I applied for 189 visa on 15th Jan, I uploaded all docs except wife's functional English certi. (Will get in 15 days).
> 
> ...


1. Don’t bother
2. Upload under others if you can’t find a section
3. Yes
4. No idea

Cheers


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

NB said:


> Anytime within the next 5 years
> But be aware that you need to get a RRV after 5 years which will be difficult to get without you living in Australia for at least 2 years
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for the prompt reply bro. My agent told me its advisable to go there at an earliest (within next 2 months) that created confusion in my mind. Well noted about RRV and 2 years living.


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi NB, need your valuable suggestion:
One of the company I worked with is no longer active; I mean, they have stopped their operations 5-6yrs back. However, I worked for 2.8 yrs there and manged to secure a Self-declaration from the manager I worked with during that tenure. Now, the query is, if DHA try to contact the HR team, and if they do not respond @visa verification, what will happen? Should I have to mention some where tat tis company no longer exist? 
Please advice mate.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> Hi NB, need your valuable suggestion:
> One of the company I worked with is no longer active; I mean, they have stopped their operations 5-6yrs back. However, I worked for 2.8 yrs there and manged to secure a Self-declaration from the manager I worked with during that tenure. Now, the query is, if DHA try to contact the HR team, and if they do not respond @visa verification, what will happen? Should I have to mention some where tat tis company no longer exist?
> Please advice mate.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


What all evidence do you have for that company experience?
If the evidence is strong and true, you should not face any problems 
Is the Manager from whom you got the SD still working somewhere?
Is he ready to back you if he is asked ?

In the entries for the experience, in the address column you can give in the brackets that company closed 

Cheers


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

NB said:


> What all evidence do you have for that company experience?
> If the evidence is strong and true, you should not face any problems
> Is the Manager from whom you got the SD still working somewhere?
> Is he ready to back you if he is asked ?
> ...


What all evidence do you have for that company experience?
Reliving letter; offer letter; SD;


Is the Manager from whom you got the SD still working somewhere?
Yes! She is working in an MNC same location as mine.

Is he ready to back you if he is asked ?
Yep, while doing the SD for ACS, I have explained the details and she agreed. 

Also, while I was changing company 4yrs back, the background verification was done for this closed company, and surprisingly the closed company hr team contacted me if I was changing company and verified my position and responded to new company regarding my employment. Not sure if they are still active as I didn't receive any response from them to my emails recently when I notified their team through LinkedIn about my migartion verification. Uff.. a bit tensed and confused mate.
Even thinking of going for re-assessement removing this closed company.

U provide pretty practical and true response mate; so let me know what you would do if Ur in my shoes 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> What all evidence do you have for that company experience?
> Reliving letter; offer letter; SD;
> 
> 
> ...


No bank statement where salary credited ? no income tax , no PF ?

Cheers


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

NB said:


> No bank statement where salary credited ? no income tax , no PF ?
> 
> Cheers


No mate. No bank statements and pf slips or payslips; no form 16 .

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> What all evidence do you have for that company experience?
> Reliving letter; offer letter; SD;
> 
> 
> ...


If you don’t any to claim points for this experience, then you need not get your self reassessed 
You just mark this experience as NON relevant in the EOI

Frankly speaking this experience looks very dodgy to me personally also leave alone a CO, as no respectable company pays its employees in cash 


Cheers


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi NB

I did not mentioned my work experience in the EOI but it is there in ACS letter and in Visa application marked it as not claiming points and also mentioned it in Form-80 , the same was mentioned in Form-80 when I traveled to Australia on a visit visa 3 yrs back, now should I provide documentation for this or can ignore this particular work experience's documentation, I do have offer letter, payslips, relieving letter and reference letter, there was no TDS as it was not taxable and Form26 of this 9 yrs old work experience income tax is blank with no figure in it




Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

NB said:


> If you don’t any to claim points for this experience, then you need not get your self reassessed
> You just mark this experience as NON relevant in the EOI
> 
> Frankly speaking this experience looks very dodgy to me personally also leave alone a CO, as no respectable company pays its employees in cash
> ...


Right mate. It looks suspicious. I gave it a lot of thought and reading to go with this experience, as it would look in-appropriate without proper evidence of payslip and income-tax forms; but, tats the nature of company I worked; it's an iso-recognized company with hand-full of employees started by a ex-employee of Oracle. So i joined and trained on .net and used to get stipend of 4500 per month in check. I thought Self-declaration from my manager would suffice; even the manger also suffers to claim this experience while she changes companies; she backed me as she would adhere to any verifications. So I took the step to go with it. I am worried that if this would prove costly later on.

For now I stick with your words as I marked it non-relevant; and purse if any hr team or previous employees could provide any evidence to make my case strong for DHA.
ANY WAYS, A HUNDRED THANKS TO YOU mate, taking time to listen and replying to queries. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussyzz said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I did not mentioned my work experience in the EOI but it is there in ACS letter and in Visa application marked it as not claiming points and also mentioned it in Form-80 , the same was mentioned in Form-80 when I traveled to Australia on a visit visa 3 yrs back, now should I provide documentation for this or can ignore this particular work experience's documentation, I do have offer letter, payslips, relieving letter and reference letter, there was no TDS as it was not taxable and Form26 of this 9 yrs old work experience income tax is blank with no figure in it
> 
> ...


Some members give it it, some don’t.
Entirely your decision 
I gave it

Cheers


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,

What does status 'awaiting grading' means in chest x-ray for health assessment??

Has anyone gone through this status??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> What does status 'awaiting grading' means in chest x-ray for health assessment??
> 
> Has anyone gone through this status??


It means that your case has been referred to BUPA for their further assessment 
They must have found an anomaly in your x-Ray
Did you ever have TB in your life ?

You will have to wait patiently for their decision 

Cheers


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

NB said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...



No Sir, I never had TB .... What could be consequences for referring my case to BUPA ??


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

Can you please share Roles and Responsibility for Australian PR for Software Engineer Category.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

anshu1987 said:


> Can you please share Roles and Responsibility for Australian PR for Software Engineer Category.


Hi anshu

You can go to ACS website and search for Anzsco 261313 where you will find all RnR for Software Engineers. 

You can browse others as well for instance 261312 and others in 2613xx category and decide which one fits you best.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

anshu1987 said:


> Can you please share Roles and Responsibility for Australian PR for Software Engineer Category.


See:
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf (page 21-23)

From:
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf (page 2)


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

shades said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got my 189 invite and we recently (last week) submitted the medicals for my family.
> My kid is 18 months old and i was told that TB test is not required for him since he is under 2 years.
> ...


Hi NB,

Re-posting in case you missed my query. Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shades said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got my 189 invite and we recently (last week) submitted the medicals for my family.
> My kid is 18 months old and i was told that TB test is not required for him since he is under 2 years.
> ...


No idea about medicals

You have to trust the clinics
Just get the test done and close the issue
I don’t understand the hesitation 
I am sure it’s not a invasive test

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> No Sir, I never had TB .... What could be consequences for referring my case to BUPA ??


If everything is fine, you need not worry

It’s just a referral.
You should see the all clear soon on the medicals tab, if you are confident that there is nothing wrong with you 

Cheers


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey NB, 
I have 189-70 and 190-75; and according to the trend the prediction for invite for 189 is b/w Aug-Nov 19; however, would you suggest if I may create an immi account before hand and produce my pcc and medicals before the invite? Or will it be too early? In Nov I will get 5 more points for exp, so asking this query.

Advice me mate.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> Hey NB,
> I have 189-70 and 190-75; and according to the trend the prediction for invite for 189 is b/w Aug-Nov 19; however, would you suggest if I may create an immi account before hand and produce my pcc and medicals before the invite? Or will it be too early? In Nov I will get 5 more points for exp, so asking this query.
> 
> Advice me mate.
> ...


You can get the pcc and medicals once you are sure of an invite in the next round
Indian pcc and medicals is not a time taking exercise 

Wait patiently for the rounds to happen and then assess the situation and see when you can realistically get the invite

Cheers


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Okay. Nd thanks for the prompt response.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

I just filled the form for NSW nomination and paid the fee. But unfortunately, I forgot to upload my payslips . I have sent them through an email to [email protected] will it create a problem? I am worried to the core  Please guide me here. Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I just filled the form for NSW nomination and paid the fee. But unfortunately, I forgot to upload my payslips . I have sent them through an email to [email protected] will it create a problem? I am worried to the core  Please guide me here. Thank You.


It reflects badly on you and was best avoided

Anyways, what’s done is done

You have done the next best thing by sending them through the email
I am sure they will attach it to your application 

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> It reflects badly on you and was best avoided
> 
> Anyways, what’s done is done
> 
> ...


I hope they will attach it with my application


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi anshu
> 
> You can go to ACS website and search for Anzsco 261313 where you will find all RnR for Software Engineers.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi, 
Can you please suggest on below queries:

Query 1: I want to claim 5 points for my spouse skill assessment , for 189 visa. So should I first get her skill assessment done and then mine? I would be primary applicant filling my application under Software Engineer Category.My spouse by profession is CA with 4.5 years of work ex.

Query2:I have total 9.5 years of work ex after my graduation completed , so how much points should I claim for work ex, is it 10 or 15?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anshu1987 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please suggest on below queries:
> 
> Query 1: I want to claim 5 points for my spouse skill assessment , for 189 visa. So should I first get her skill assessment done and then mine? I would be primary applicant filling my application under Software Engineer Category.My spouse by profession is CA with 4.5 years of work ex.
> ...


2 year will be deducted for sure 
So you cannot get 15 points 

CA assessment I have no idea

You can get both the assessment done in parallel 

But the main thing is that you as primary applicant need 20 in English to get a good score and stand a chance at an invite 
Get that out of the way and then proceed with skill assessments
Else it’s most likely money down the drain 

Cheers


----------



## sun.rahul (Sep 10, 2018)

Dear NB,

Thank you for your help and advise to get this far, I have received Grant as on 20-Feb-2019.
I am currently residing in UK and looking for job opportunities in Australia from UK.

Need your advise on what best can be done to find IT jobs in Australia from outside Australia.
Also how practical it is to secure a job from outside Australia.

Any pointers or guidance will be a highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun.rahul said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Thank you for your help and advise to get this far, I have received Grant as on 20-Feb-2019.
> I am currently residing in UK and looking for job opportunities in Australia from UK.
> ...


Congratulations 

No idea frankly 

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sun.rahul said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Thank you for your help and advise to get this far, I have received Grant as on 20-Feb-2019.
> I am currently residing in UK and looking for job opportunities in Australia from UK.
> ...


Congratulations Rahul!


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi,

I am planning to file my 190 NSW visa post Mar 11 round of 189. I have got all my docs ready but have a few queries and would be glad if any help:

1. Bank statements showing salary credits: My first job was way back in 2004 and much of the time was spent in UK so many salary credits did not happen in India bank account. The UK bank only provides statement up to 2013. Also I do not have salary slips for all those years. However I have tax forms, compensation letters, promotion letters. Will it still be a problem? I am claiming points starting from 2008.

2. I do not see an option to do my medicals prior to lodging the visa. My analysis says that first I need to upload the docs, pay visa fees and then generate HAP id and upload medicals prior to CO contact. Is that the best way? Am trying to front load all pre-reqs, hence the query.

3. CV, passport photo and old/expired passport scans: are all these required to be uploaded along with all the mandatory docs?

TIA!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

I received a pre-invite from NSW on 13th Feb and I uploaded the documents and paid the fee on 18th Feb. Can you please tell me when should I expect a full ITA from NSW? Thank You.


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I received a pre-invite from NSW on 13th Feb and I uploaded the documents and paid the fee on 18th Feb. Can you please tell me when should I expect a full ITA from NSW? Thank You.


Should be a week as my real experience with nsw.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

cloudy6868 said:


> Should be a week as my real experience with nsw.


Some people were saying that it might take more than a month. I don't know if it is true or not.


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

Dear NB,

I got another post but still would like to have your idea here. My timeline is about 10m already and CO contacted 6m ago, nothing until now. I started to worry a lot about if there is anything wrong with my application. I am seeing for others, it just 2 or 3m, even a few days after CO contact, their application has been "touched" again. Mine seems forever "untouched"  Please share your thoughts if you have any in mind.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I received a pre-invite from NSW on 13th Feb and I uploaded the documents and paid the fee on 18th Feb. Can you please tell me when should I expect a full ITA from NSW? Thank You.


Congratulations Mahnoor for your 190 NSW pre-invite. 
After you have paid the $300 AUD NSW fees and uploaded all the required documents, the Dates cannot be predicted to receive the 190 NSW ITA. As seen earlier that people received their ITA from anything between 1 day and 12 weeks.

Good Luck!


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> Some people were saying that it might take more than a month. I don't know if it is true or not.


well, experience then you would know and share pls


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

*Current trend for ACS processing time*

Hi NB,
Any idea about current trend for ACS processing time?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prandood said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to file my 190 NSW visa post Mar 11 round of 189. I have got all my docs ready but have a few queries and would be glad if any help:
> 
> ...


1. What you do not have, you do not have.
Try to get them. If you can’t there is nothing you can do about it

2. You can generate a hap I’d right away and get the medicals done.
Just login to Immiaccount and navigate to medicals and generate the hap ids for all applicants 

3. Most members upload all documents when submitting the application 
You need not do it in 1 shot.
Take upto even 15 days and upload all the documents carefully

Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just want to add that my wife scored overall 34 in PTE which was enough for functional English back in August 2017. We lodged our application on 3rd of November 2018. It means PTE score was 15 months old at the time of application. We decided to wait and see what CO will say. Either he approves it or he will ask for a new PTE result. In the worst case, CO will give us 28 days for providing new PTE score and my wife will take a new exam within this timeframe. I will inform everbody about the outcome (grant or CO contact for PTE)..


Hi NB,

Maybe you´ve already seen people with the same issue and you can reply my question. As I mentioned before, my wife´s PTE result for functional English was 15 months old once we lodged our visa, so it was actually expired because it was valid for 12 months only.
3 weeks ago I was contacted by CO regarding PCC for my wife and some other things but nothing about functional English. Does it mean that CO accepted her PTE certificate and already asked for all docs he needs? Or he might contact us again for VAC2 or updated PTE result? 
As for me, CO could ask for functional English already in his first request in order to avoid another contact.. 
Appreciate your reply and opinion!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Maybe you´ve already seen people with the same issue and you can reply my question. As I mentioned before, my wife´s PTE result for functional English was 15 months old once we lodged our visa, so it was actually expired because it was valid for 12 months only.
> 3 weeks ago I was contacted by CO regarding PCC for my wife and some other things but nothing about functional English. Does it mean that CO accepted her PTE certificate and already asked for all docs he needs? Or he might contact us again for VAC2 or updated PTE result?
> ...


Each CO has their own style of working
He may be informing as soon as he finds a document missing instead of asking them all at once 
Until you actually get the grant, don’t assume that all is good

As long as you are confident that your spouse can complete her English test successfully again, in case asked by the CO, you need not worry
But ask your spouse to keep rehearsing her English in the meantime 

Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

NB said:


> Each CO has their own style of working
> He may be informing as soon as he finds a document missing instead of asking them all at once
> Until you actually get the grant, don’t assume that all is good
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I don´t worry for her English but just want to avoid any CO contact and waiting times again.. Anyway, I would rather wait and see what happens.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi NB,

I recently got a CO contact saying that:

Police clearance certificates - the document you have provided recently was not issued by the regional passport office in your city - making this document unsatisfactory. It is a requirement that you provide a Police Clearance for your city and any other state or region you have lived in for 12 months or more in the last 12 months issued by the regional passport office/embassy.

Now this is really ridiculous as at homeaffairs website, it is clearly written that for my country Pakistan, PCC needs to be issued by SSP (Senior Superintendent Police) office in my city, which I had submitted in the first place and it turns out to be unsatisfactory.

Therefore, I'm stuck here and don't know what to do as I also called my regional passport office and they said that no such process is initiated here in the passport office. 

Need your input and if anyone faced the same issue in Pakistan, do let me know. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majjji said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I recently got a CO contact saying that:
> 
> ...


The co is probably mixing your country 

Reply back with the link to the website which confirms that the SSP has to issue the PCC 
That should do the trick

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Dear All, 

Glad to inform you all that I have received my Grant yesterday.
I am writing this to thank everyone and especially NB.

Thanks a ton NB. 
I have updated my timelines in signature.
I hope everyone gets their PR soon. 

Cheers,
Ankur


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

I went to Australia in July 2017 on a student visa but unfortunately, due to some compelling circumstances I had to leave my studies and I came back to my home country. Now I have mentioned that in my NSW pre-invite application as well. I wanted to remain truthful in my application; therefore I mentioned my student visa which expires in August this year. I want to ask you will it create a problem in my case? Or is it just normal? Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Glad to inform you all that I have received my Grant yesterday.
> I am writing this to thank everyone and especially NB.
> ...


Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I went to Australia in July 2017 on a student visa but unfortunately, due to some compelling circumstances I had to leave my studies and I came back to my home country. Now I have mentioned that in my NSW pre-invite application as well. I wanted to remain truthful in my application; therefore I mentioned my student visa which expires in August this year. I want to ask you will it create a problem in my case? Or is it just normal? Thank You.


As long as you are truthful, it will not create any problems 
I am sure you informed the university that you are leaving the course and have no student or credit card unpaid loans or fines 

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> As long as you are truthful, it will not create any problems
> I am sure you informed the university that you are leaving the course and have no student or credit card unpaid loans or fines
> 
> Cheers


Yes I opted for my fee refund as well. And yes no credit card unpaid, no loans and no fines. I was there just for 15 days and then I came back to my home country.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,

I have a query with regards to my spouse PCC.I have renewed my spouse's passport after lodging my 189 visa and submitting the PCC. After receiving the new passport, i have updated the details through the immi account. Now my query is, do i have to get new PCC's with new passport details for her?

Thank You


Thank You


----------



## arkaonelovemanu (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi NB,

I posted this in a separate thread, however wanted to get your suggestion hence posting it here.


My partner is working with a reputed IT company in India and has a work ex of 5+ years as a Software Tester. We decided to do an ACS evaluation with the same role so that we can apply for the 190 Pr(VIC). She also reached out to her HR suggesting that if there is any new openings in Melbourne since her company also has an office in Melbourne. They informed her that there might be a pre-sales opening in here but it might take some time. 

We want to continue with the ACS evaluation and the 190 PR process because the work visa might or might not happen.

So my question is do we still go for the evaluation from ACS under Software Tester role because she has 5+ exp in it? Or should we wait till the work visa comes, in which case since it is a change of domain altogether, we will have to do the ACS evaulation in the future for pre-sales occupation (maybe ICT Business Analyst?)

The dilemma if we get the ACS evaulation under Software Tester and then she comes here with a work visa for the pre-sales role. She will continue to work in the pre-sales role.So that means while applying for the PR here, we will need to do another ACS?

Pls suggest what will be the best option here. The intention is to bring her here with full work rights after we are married(this Nov).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arkaonelovemanu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I posted this in a separate thread, however wanted to get your suggestion hence posting it here.
> 
> ...


Are you aware that only a handful of applicants are sponsored under 261314 by VIC ?
It may not even be in double digits as far as I know
And there are thousands waiting with even 80 points for sponsorship 

So the chances are negligible or rather impossible as software tester
She is much better off getting her self assessed in the new role, as and when and if it materialises 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a query with regards to my spouse PCC.I have renewed my spouse's passport after lodging my 189 visa and submitting the PCC. After receiving the new passport, i have updated the details through the immi account. Now my query is, do i have to get new PCC's with new passport details for her?
> 
> ...


Not required, as long as the pcc is valid

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

NB said:


> Not required, as long as the pcc is valid
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your prompt response. Actually, after renewing her passport, i had a CO contact for providing UAE PCC which is not electronically signed as electronically signed PCCs are not accepted by the Australian Authority. The previous PCC which i submitted while lodging the visa was electronically signed so i provided them the PCC as per their request. But in UAE, all the PCCs are issued based on the 3 or 2 years visa details and her visa includes her previous passport details. The same old passport number is reflected in the PCC as well even after renewing the passport as the new passport number can only be reflected in the visa and pcc after renewing her visa. So do you think the UAE PCC is valid with old passport number despite of the availability of new passport at that time? Sorry for bothering you

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response. Actually, after renewing her passport, i had a CO contact for providing UAE PCC which is not electronically signed as electronically signed PCCs are not accepted by the Australian Authority. The previous PCC which i submitted while lodging the visa was electronically signed so i provided them the PCC as per their request. But in UAE, all the PCCs are issued based on the 3 or 2 years visa details and her visa includes her previous passport details. The same old passport number is reflected in the PCC as well even after renewing the passport as the new passport number can only be reflected in the visa and pcc after renewing her visa. So do you think the UAE PCC is valid with old passport number despite of the availability of new passport at that time? Sorry for bothering you
> 
> Thank You


Is that uae pcc still valid ?
If so, just sit tight and wait

Cheers


----------



## arkaonelovemanu (Feb 1, 2018)

NB said:


> Are you aware that only a handful of applicants are sponsored under 261314 by VIC ?
> It may not even be in double digits as far as I know
> And there are thousands waiting with even 80 points for sponsorship
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, re the 261314 part,I heard about it but one of the MARA agents told me its the best way to go(vs the Software Engg) and he was not aware of the rejections. So I had mixed feelings about this.

If the new role materializes, are you aware of what might be the possible role which we will apply for Pre Sales in IT? The fact that I am afraid of is it will negate all the previous 5+ yr experience and that we will need to wait 3 yrs at least before applying.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

NB said:


> Is that uae pcc still valid ?
> If so, just sit tight and wait
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response. Yes, the UAE PCC is still valid.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arkaonelovemanu said:


> Thanks for your reply, re the 261314 part,I heard about it but one of the MARA agents told me its the best way to go(vs the Software Engg) and he was not aware of the rejections. So I had mixed feelings about this.
> 
> If the new role materializes, are you aware of what might be the possible role which we will apply for Pre Sales in IT? The fact that I am afraid of is it will negate all the previous 5+ yr experience and that we will need to wait 3 yrs at least before applying.


261314 is a graveyard

If you want to throw good money, who am I to stop you

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

arkaonelovemanu said:


> Thanks for your reply, re the 261314 part,I heard about it but one of the MARA agents told me its the best way to go(vs the Software Engg) and he was not aware of the rejections. So I had mixed feelings about this.
> 
> 
> 
> If the new role materializes, are you aware of what might be the possible role which we will apply for Pre Sales in IT? The fact that I am afraid of is it will negate all the previous 5+ yr experience and that we will need to wait 3 yrs at least before applying.


Also if she is non-cs student, anyway acs will deduct 4 Years. So relevant experience may start only after 4th year and she won't be able to claim work experience points (based on total experience of 5 years as you have mentioned) if you want her to be primary applicant 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Newbienz , 

As you know that i have got my 189 grant . Now i plan to go to USA to persue my higher education. What will happen if i don't stay in Australia after getting 189. Will i be able to come back if i later decide to come ? 

Would request if you can let me know if you are aware about the whereabouts. 

Because on the immigration website it is written that for getting a PR extension you have to live 2 years out of 5 ?? But it is also mentioned that a person can be outside for extended periods under special circumstances like work commitments, study commitments, health issues etc. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz ,
> 
> As you know that i have got my 189 grant . Now i plan to go to USA to persue my higher education. What will happen if i don't stay in Australia after getting 189. Will i be able to come back if i later decide to come ?
> 
> ...


As long as you complete your IED, you can enter even on the last day of the validity of the PR and live happily thereafter indefinitely 

It’s the 5 year RRV travel rights out of Australia which is a problem if you have not lived for at least 2 years in the last 5 years

Even in that, you can get a 3 month RRV if you want to go out of Australia for a short trip

Let me know if you still have any doubts 

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> As long as you complete your IED, you can enter even on the last day of the validity of the PR and live happily thereafter indefinitely
> 
> It’s the 5 year RRV travel rights out of Australia which is a problem if you have not lived for at least 2 years in the last 5 years
> 
> ...


Ohh great , its clear  .

So basically even if i enter the last day i can get a 3 month validity RRV , its just the 5 year RRV that requires to stay for 2 years out of 5 . 

Thanks again for the help 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have positive assessment for Test Engineer. Considering there are almost negligible invitation from VIC should i get reassessed as Software Engineer? I am afraid it may get rejected and may result into co contact and rejection. I have 65 incl SS and working in VIC from last two year. Couple of my friends got PR on software tester but they applied before 10 Sept changes for streamlined 457. 

Role - Test Engineer 
Exp -5 Year 
PTE deducted- 4 years 

Current point 65 including SS

Please help. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maggo1234 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have positive assessment for Test Engineer. Considering there are almost negligible invitation from VIC should i get reassessed as Software Engineer? I am afraid it may get rejected and may result into co contact and rejection. I have 65 incl SS and working in VIC from last two year. Couple of my friends got PR on software tester but they applied before 10 Sept changes for streamlined 457.
> 
> ...


Even if you take a risk and get assessed as a software engineer, what will you do with just 65 points ?

You can never get a SS with just 65 points under the present circumstances 

Maybe you can get your employer to sponsor you as a software engineer
I see no other possibility 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Quick Question on 190 requirements..

I have NSW 190 which requires a person to stay for 2years but the issue is I might be getting a job offer from a company in Melbourne... so my question is can i accept that and live in Melbourne or is it legally mandatory to live in NSW only? Can the job offer be used to get the 2year condition waived off?


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello Newbienz,

I am happy to share the news of my grant on your thread and would like to thank you for all your help.

Further, with my grant I got a Immi letter stating below.

Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa Initial Entry Date for a Skilled – Nominated (SN-190) visa.

This information is regarding the applicants:

The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504 - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister."

This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted. General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.

Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.

General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.

DOES THIS MEAN I CAN TRAVEL TO AUSTRALIA EVEN AFTER IED, WITHOUT ANY PROBLEM.

Thanks Again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgankan (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi NB ,

We got our 189 granted today. We came to know it through our mirror account . The whole day is gone our agent never communicated anything nor did she pick our calls.

We have downloaded all(3) the grant letters from the mirror account. Should we approach the agent for receiving the mail from their end or can we travel with the letters downloaded by us ? 

Will it cause any trouble ? 


Thanks


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

How necessary it is to fill the employment gaps in form 80? My agent asked me to fill the form 80 as much as I could and he told me that he will take care of the rest. I did not fill the employment gaps, I suspect my agent didn’t too. Also he told me that form 1221 is not a required document, so he did not upload form 1221. Can someone please let me know if I can still get a direct grant and when I can expect it?


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Your agent is correct
> 
> This has expired in July 2018
> 
> ...


I have a problem, with functional english of my spouse. 

She cleared reqd. points i.e 4.5 in IELTS in July 2017. But since, we got an invite quite late i.e on 12th Jan 2019, so she had tried PTE on 4th Feb 2019, but unfortunately could not clear. She is again appearing for PTE day after 2morrow. 

Irrespective now she clears it or not, I have to file visa application, since I have to file it by 11th March. 

I will attach her latest PTE, and cleared IELTS both score cards.

Is there any chance that I dont have to spend $4885, against functional English, however its possible in only that case when CO agrees to consider July 2017 IELTS scores. Any suggetions?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Quick Question on 190 requirements..
> 
> I have NSW 190 which requires a person to stay for 2years but the issue is I might be getting a job offer from a company in Melbourne... so my question is can i accept that and live in Melbourne or is it legally mandatory to live in NSW only? Can the job offer be used to get the 2year condition waived off?


There is a divided opinion whether it’s a legal or just a moral requirement 
I believe it’s legal
You can apply to nsw with your job offer and try to get a waiver, but that will depend entirely on your luck
Chances are low

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> I am happy to share the news of my grant on your thread and would like to thank you for all your help.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

That’s correct
You have no IED 
You can enter at anytime within the 5 years

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bgankan said:


> Hi NB ,
> 
> We got our 189 granted today. We came to know it through our mirror account . The whole day is gone our agent never communicated anything nor did she pick our calls.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

It’s good enough
Just verify that everything is correct in VEVO 
Your passport numbers and name spellings to the last dot 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> How necessary it is to fill the employment gaps in form 80? My agent asked me to fill the form 80 as much as I could and he told me that he will take care of the rest. I did not fill the employment gaps, I suspect my agent didn’t too. Also he told me that form 1221 is not a required document, so he did not upload form 1221. Can someone please let me know if I can still get a direct grant and when I can expect it?


Form 1221 is optional but most members prefer to upload it
So now it’s a decision you and your agent can take

You should never allow your agent to fill blanks
He may fill it with something that’s not correct as all agents are not scrupulous 

You should fill all the gaps yourself and upload a revised form 80

No one can predict a grant, at least not me

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I have a problem, with functional english of my spouse.
> 
> She cleared reqd. points i.e 4.5 in IELTS in July 2017. But since, we got an invite quite late i.e on 12th Jan 2019, so she had tried PTE on 4th Feb 2019, but unfortunately could not clear. She is again appearing for PTE day after 2morrow.
> 
> ...


She can take the tests even during the processing of the visa
It need not be before 11th March

Let her practice for a couple of months and then give a test again
In the meantime submit your application with existing scores 

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

NB said:


> There is a divided opinion whether it’s a legal or just a moral requirement
> 
> I believe it’s legal
> 
> ...




Dear NB,

I watched yesterday the 4 questions 5min video of Steven from Iscah and his view on this is different on this topic. So I understand it is more of moral than legal.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I watched yesterday the 4 questions 5min video of Steven from Iscah and his view on this is different on this topic. So I understand it is more of moral than legal.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ER2SJ6QV0NM


As I said in my earlier post, the throughts are divided 
I don’t believe what Iscah says
As per me , it is enforceable 

You can take your own decision based on whom you want to believe, after all it’s your pr which is at stake 
I know of a case of a pr holder who got an email from nsw asking why his pr should not be cancelled as he did not live in the state for 2 years

Cheers


----------



## Katshah (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello Vijay,
My case is same as yours as I have worked in Qatar on business visa for 1.5 year each time on 3 months trip and now unable to obtain PCC.
I have already uploaded my application along with exit/entry stamps plus email history showing that I have made efforts to obtain the PCC. Did you already provide statutory declaration to apply for the waiver? What was the content and was there any other form requested from you in 3rd CO contact for this matter?


vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hello Sir Kindly guide me I had third co contact on 08/01/19 for uploading SD for PCC waiver and national I card copy as I have already exhausted the limit to upload the documents 59/60.This time there is neither E mail address of the CO nor they have activated the IP switch.I had sent an email mail to the co who contacted second time though the co name is same but so far they haven't replied. E mail to the technical team has been replied as an auto generated reply which is generic and doesn't solve the purpose , please guide me in this scenario how can I upload the documents or whom to contact.Thanks very much.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi NB,

In Form-80, under address details, do we need to provide all the addresses including International stay even if it was for short duration (couple of weeks) for business travel ?


Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In Form-80, under address details, do we need to provide all the addresses including International stay even if it was for short duration (couple of weeks) for business travel ?
> 
> ...


I provided any stay details which extended to 2 weeks or more 
You can take take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

*Can i call the CO*

Hii NB,
Is there a way to contact the CO on telephone.






ANZSCO: 233111
189 LODGED: 8 March 2018
CO Contact: 17-Jul-2018 ; Responded : 18 July 2018
CO Team : Adelaide
Grant: Waiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> Hii NB,
> Is there a way to contact the CO on telephone.
> 
> 
> ...


Nope

You will always be speaking to a call centre agent

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In Form-80, under address details, do we need to provide all the addresses including International stay even if it was for short duration (couple of weeks) for business travel ?
> 
> ...


Deepak, you can give the business travel details. There is no harm in providing information to DHA.


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

NB said:


> I provided any stay details which extended to 2 weeks or more
> 
> You can take take your own decision
> 
> ...


Thanks NB.

I will upload an new form-80 mentioning all the addresses.

I hope I do not have to send separate intimation to DHA using incorrect answer option.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> I will upload an new form-80 mentioning all the addresses.
> 
> ...


You should not upload a fresh form 80

You have to intimate via wrong answer option only

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> I will upload an new form-80 mentioning all the addresses.
> 
> ...


You can go ahead and upload the new Form 80 and also, you can fill-up and upload the Form 1023 which is for Notification of incorrect answer(s).
The Form 1023 is to inform the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (the department) of any incorrect information that you may have given in your visa application.
Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1023.pdf


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> You can go ahead and upload the new Form 80 and also, you can fill-up and upload the Form 1023 which is for Notification of incorrect answer(s).
> The Form 1023 is to inform the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (the department) of any incorrect information that you may have given in your visa application.
> Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1023.pdf


I would not go this route
It will confuse the co to a great extent on what all change you have made in the new form 80

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> <*SNIP*>


No idea about engineers Australia process 

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

I have already applied for NSW pre-invitation but my priority was Victoria and I just got it's Pre Invite and I would like to continue with it. 

Would the NSW pre-invitation or full ITA cause a problem for the Victorian invitation? 

And should I mention the Pre-invite of NSW in the Victorian Declaration form as well?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello NB,

I have 15+ years of IT experience in total.

In ACS, I did not mention my current job as my previous jobs were sufficient to get maximum points. (silly me) Also my current employer was not aware of my visa plans at that time. 

On EOI, I mentioned my current job but I selected it as not relevant.

I got ITA and now I will lodge 190 application.

Should I still mention my current job as not relevant on 190 visa? It is obviously relevant actually. And actually I want to claim points from my current job. Because some years, I have been paid as cash in hand and I don't have pay slips but I have social insurance-tax documents for all years from the government and reference-letter from employer. So you know.. just in case I want to claim points for my current job.

In ACS my current job was not mentioned at all.
In EOI, it is mentioned as not relevant.

Would it be a problem if I claim points for my current job on 190 visa application?

Looking for your suggestion.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I have already applied for NSW pre-invitation but my priority was Victoria and I just got it's Pre Invite and I would like to continue with it.
> 
> ...


There is a column in the Vic application wherein it asks if you have applied to any other state also 
How will you deal with that ?
You have to declare that you have applied to NSW

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have 15+ years of IT experience in total.
> 
> ...


You cannot change anything in the EOI once you are invited .
You should have taken a final decision on what you want to claim and what you don’t and Mary it relevant or non relevant accordingly 
Once you are invited, the die is cast and no changes are possible 
So if you have claimed points for a particular experience, you have to show the evidence for it to the satisfaction of the co
You cannot offer alternative experience in lieu of the same

Cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

NB said:


> You cannot change anything in the EOI once you are invited .
> You should have taken a final decision on what you want to claim and what you don’t and Mary it relevant or non relevant accordingly
> Once you are invited, the die is cast and no changes are possible
> So if you have claimed points for a particular experience, you have to show the evidence for it to the satisfaction of the co
> ...


Ok, so I won't claim point for my current job in 190 visa. But I will write a small note to the case officer and say that this is actually a relevant job but I am not claiming points. I ll upload the evidences of the current job also. After all, more info doesn't harm..

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> Ok, so I won't claim point for my current job in 190 visa. But I will write a small note to the case officer and say that this is actually a relevant job but I am not claiming points. I ll upload the evidences of the current job also. After all, more info doesn't harm..
> 
> Thank you


If you want to complicate the application, so be it

Cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

NB said:


> If you want to complicate the application, so be it
> 
> Cheers


What do you suggest? Not to write a note to the case officer and not to upload any document for my current job?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> What do you suggest? Not to write a note to the case officer and not to upload any document for my current job?


You can upload the evidence for the current job also if you want but don’t try to complicate by writing notes or anything on the current job 

Let it be an usual application ..that’s all

Cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

NB said:


> You can upload the evidence for the current job also if you want but don’t try to complicate by writing notes or anything on the current job
> 
> Let it be an usual application ..that’s all
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for suggestion, that sounds reasonable.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> There is a column in the Vic application wherein it asks if you have applied to any other state also
> How will you deal with that ?
> You have to declare that you have applied to NSW
> 
> Cheers


If I mention that I have applied for NSW then Victoria won't consider my application or will it create any problems?

P.s I have applied for NSW but it didn't receive a full ITA, just a pre-invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> If I mention that I have applied for NSW then Victoria won't consider my application or will it create any problems?
> 
> P.s I have applied for NSW but it didn't receive a full ITA, just a pre-invite.


If you write that you have applied to nsw then it may create doubts in the mind of VIC that you are not serious. As it is a very big number of pre invites are rejected by Vic even without this complication 

But on the other hand do you want to give a wrong statement to VIC ?

You have to take this decision on your own..I can’t help you any further


Cheers


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

*Canberra State Nomination*

For Canberra residents. do I still need to upload Declaration of Financial Capacity? I have been working as a registered nurse in Canberra since July 2018 up to present. Or is the form only for overseas residents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> For Canberra residents. do I still need to upload Declaration of Financial Capacity? I have been working as a registered nurse in Canberra since July 2018 up to present. Or is the form only for overseas residents?


No idea what you are talking about

Cheers


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi NB,

I would love to thank you for all the help you have rendered. Finally, we have received Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1 Kid). Thank you again and wish to meet you sometimes. You are such a wonderful person and your contribution is simply priceless. 

I have a few more questions:

1. In the grant document there is a link as below: 
Check your visa details in VEVO: www.homeaffairs.gov.au/vevo

What exactly is it? Can I check my visa details? Seems like there are some conditions for using this link can be used. 

2. Can I land and work in New Zealand directly with this Grant mail? or I need to report in Australia first as per the initial entry date mentioned in Grant Document? 

3. We are planning for our initial entry. How much time would be needed to complete the initial formalities in Australia if it is a mandate to make an entry in Australia first ? I mean to say one day or two days or more? Can I travel back to India on the same day? will they give my medical insurance details in the airport itself? 

4. Is there any specific mandate that we have to comply before we make our first entry in Australia?

Kindest regards,
Bhuto


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I would love to thank you for all the help you have rendered. Finally, we have received Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1 Kid). Thank you again and wish to meet you sometimes. You are such a wonderful person and your contribution is simply priceless.
> 
> ...



Congratulations 

1. Just goto the VEVO website. Give the grant number and other details and check everything is correct ..the names and passport numbers to the last dot

2. You can land any where you wish but you have to enter Australia once before your IED

3. You can leave even after 1 minute of crossing the Immigration counter, technically speaking .

4. Nope

A good idea would be go to nz through Australia. Just take the next days flight instead of being a transit passenger and that will satisfy the IED 


Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi NB, 

Received Grant today for three of us, wanted to thank you for answering to all the similar queries from different members again and again. Highly obliged for the prompt and most appropriate responses. 

Cheers to you as well.

Best regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Received Grant today for three of us, wanted to thank you for answering to all the similar queries from different members again and again. Highly obliged for the prompt and most appropriate responses.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

1. Is commitment letter mandatory for Vic Nomination application?

2. When I submit my commitment letter and I focus more on Victoria in terms of job, living standards etc rather than NSW will it have an effect on my NSW application? As it is still in process I haven't received a full ITA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> 1. Is commitment letter mandatory for Vic Nomination application?
> 
> 2. When I submit my commitment letter and I focus more on Victoria in terms of job, living standards etc rather than NSW will it have an effect on my NSW application? As it is still in process I haven't received a full ITA.


You can check the list of documents 

“Candidates who are selected to apply are still required to meet Victoria’s minimum eligibility requirements, including demonstrating employability and commitment to Victoria, and are not guaranteed nomination.”

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

While filing EOI :
1) As per ACS suppose experience after 2009 is relevant , then in EOI should we fill any experience before 2009 ?
2) Should we fill complete work experience , or just last 10 years?
3) If current job is not mentioned in ACS outcome letter, do we need to fill that in EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> While filing EOI :
> 1) As per ACS suppose experience after 2009 is relevant , then in EOI should we fill any experience before 2009 ?
> 2) Should we fill complete work experience , or just last 10 years?
> 3) If current job is not mentioned in ACS outcome letter, do we need to fill that in EOI?


1. Yes..but mark all those as non relevant 
2. Better to fill all . Your choice
3. Yes. But again mark that as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Yes..but mark all those as non relevant
> 2. Better to fill all . Your choice
> 3. Yes. But again mark that as non relevant
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply!

1) While filing EOI what should be "Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)" for the current company and current job is not mentioned in ACS?
2) While applying for 190 for NSW and Victoria - for Software Engineer, do I need to apply on state website as well, or only on SkillSelect?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> 1) While filing EOI what should be "Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)" for the current company and current job is not mentioned in ACS?
> 2) While applying for 190 for NSW and Victoria - for Software Engineer, do I need to apply on state website as well, or only on SkillSelect?


1. You leave the TO DATE blank for the current job

2. Only Skillselect 

Cheers


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi NB

I submitted my 189 Visa application on 19th Feb and got medical clearance as well, the application is still in submitted state.
Will there be a notification of assessment started or how it is going to be processed from here on.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussyzz said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I submitted my 189 Visa application on 19th Feb and got medical clearance as well, the application is still in submitted state.
> Will there be a notification of assessment started or how it is going to be processed from here on.
> ...


It all depends on the co to whom your application is allotted 
Some co like to announce themselves, others prefer to work silently in the background and contact you only if they need some documents from you

So your application can move from submitted to finalised directly also like mine did

You have to wait patiently for the grant or co contact 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

What is the process to obtain USA PCC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> What is the process to obtain USA PCC?


Have you tried googling it ?

this is a forum wherein you are expected to do your homework and only if stuck ask for help.

So do your basic research and then come back with specific queries 

If you don’t have the time, it’s better to go through an agent as after all they also have to make a living

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Have you tried googling it ?
> 
> this is a forum wherein you are expected to do your homework and only if stuck ask for help.
> 
> ...


Sure, Thanks !


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

PSA said:


> What is the process to obtain USA PCC?


Follow the instructions on this link

https://www.edo.cjis.gov/#/

You will have to visit your nearest police station to capture fingerprints for all applicants aged 16+ and send those to the address mentioned on the link.


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Received Grant today for three of us, wanted to thank you for answering to all the similar queries from different members again and again. Highly obliged for the prompt and most appropriate responses.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi NB - thank you for all your help on this forum, it was invaluable especially when I was first getting started on actually kicking the PR process off roughly a year ago. Your structured first post and quick responses with your 2 cents has been a great resource. 

We got our grant today


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hi NB - thank you for all your help on this forum, it was invaluable especially when I was first getting started on actually kicking the PR process off roughly a year ago. Your structured first post and quick responses with your 2 cents has been a great resource.
> 
> We got our grant today


Congratulations 

As I said in another post, hope you stick around in the forum

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

If Canada stay was around 6 months, do we need PCC for Canada then?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> If Canada stay was around 6 months, do we need PCC for Canada then?


Most probably not

But as it is the prerogative of the co to ask for it , it cannot be totally ruled out

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Most probably not
> 
> But as it is the prerogative of the co to ask for it , it cannot be totally ruled out
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply.
What you suggest in general, should I wait in case CO asks ,then apply or apply for Canada PCC for around 6 months of stay beforehand?


----------



## R#2018 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi NB, 
Last week I had done my 189 Visa medicals. During the test my BP was observed @ 170/90. So the doctor referred for a cardiology report. This week I have done the cardiology tests. The cardiologist told me that I have LVH (Left ventricular hypertrophy). Will this affect my chance of getting visa. Can you please advise. I know you are not an expert in this. Kindly suggest, Is there anyone I can ask this question.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> What you suggest in general, should I wait in case CO asks ,then apply or apply for Canada PCC for around 6 months of stay beforehand?


How long does it take to get the pcc and what are the charges ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R#2018 said:


> Hi NB,
> Last week I had done my 189 Visa medicals. During the test my BP was observed @ 170/90. So the doctor referred for a cardiology report. This week I have done the cardiology tests. The cardiologist told me that I have LVH (Left ventricular hypertrophy). Will this affect my chance of getting visa. Can you please advise. I know you are not an expert in this. Kindly suggest, Is there anyone I can ask this question.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


THere are a couple of migration agents who are specialists in medical cases

They have been mentioned in several threads on the forum.
If you search the forum, I am sure you will get their names, if you are inclined to consult them 

Cheers


----------



## R#2018 (Apr 5, 2018)

NB said:


> THere are a couple of migration agents who are specialists in medical cases
> 
> They have been mentioned in several threads on the forum.
> If you search the forum, I am sure you will get their names, if you are inclined to consult them
> ...


Thanks Mate, God bless you


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Thanks for your reply. I don´t worry for her English but just want to avoid any CO contact and waiting times again.. Anyway, I would rather wait and see what happens.


Hi NB,
I received my grant today! Thanks a lot for you help and all the tips.
I just want to confirm that my wife doesn´t need to take PTE again although her result was expired.. Maybe it might be interesing for all people who need prove functional English.
P.S.: on the grant letter, my wife´s passport number is wrong (one number too much). Do you know whom should I contact in this case to correct this error? I checked by VEVO and it´s also wrong.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi NB,
> I received my grant today! Thanks a lot for you help and all the tips.
> I just want to confirm that my wife doesn´t need to take PTE again although her result was expired.. Maybe it might be interesing for all people who need prove functional English.
> P.S.: on the grant letter, my wife´s passport number is wrong (one number too much). Do you know whom should I contact in this case to correct this error? I checked by VEVO and it´s also wrong.
> ...


Congratulations 

Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and upload the correct passport number

That should do the trick

Check in VEVO if it is corrected or not

Do give it a couple of days to take effect although most members have reported that the change is almost immediate

Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and upload the correct passport number
> 
> ...


Thanks for your fast reply. 

Maybe you know whether it´s normal but for my wife it´s mentioned that she can´t get married. I assume they mean another person than me as we´re already married..)) Do you know by chance what does it mean?

---
8515 - Not marry before first entry.
This condition means that you must not marry or enter into a defacto relationship before entering Australia.

---


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Thanks for your fast reply.
> 
> Maybe you know whether it´s normal but for my wife it´s mentioned that she can´t get married. I assume they mean another person than me as we´re already married..)) Do you know by chance what does it mean?
> 
> ...


Are you in a de facto relationship at present or married before applying?

If married before, I have no idea what it means
It would be a good idea to check back with the DHA on its implications 
I suspect it’s just a typo on the part of the CO

Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

NB said:


> Are you in a de facto relationship at present or married before applying?
> 
> If married before, I have no idea what it means
> It would be a good idea to check back with the DHA on its implications
> ...


I married long time before lodging my application. I will check with CO. 
Do you know how to contact CO?
Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> I married long time before lodging my application. I will check with CO.
> Do you know how to contact CO?
> Thank you!


You have to email back to the department using the reply option on your grant

You can also call their helpline 

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Thanks for your fast reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe it is standard Terms and Conditions. Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. I will contact them and inform you.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

Have Lodged for Visa finally, but still one thing is pending i.e Spouse functional English. Unfortunately, my wife could not crack PTE second time even. My agent has suggested me to lodge the application with 1 of her IELTS score (4.5) in July 2017, and 2 nos. PTE scores in Feb 2019, with an explanation letter.

I have done that finally, and will be waiting for CO's comments upon it. What do you think, CO may ask for most probably??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Have Lodged for Visa finally, but still one thing is pending i.e Spouse functional English. Unfortunately, my wife could not crack PTE second time even. My agent has suggested me to lodge the application with 1 of her IELTS score (4.5) in July 2017, and 2 nos. PTE scores in Feb 2019, with an explanation letter.
> 
> I have done that finally, and will be waiting for CO's comments upon it. What do you think, CO may ask for most probably??


You have done your part
No use speculating what the co will do

Relax and wait for the grant or co contact 

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

I want to ask that I mentioned my student visa which expires on 1st August this year in my NSW pre-invite application. Will it cause any problem or delay with the NSW application approval. Just curious.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I want to ask that I mentioned my student visa which expires on 1st August this year in my NSW pre-invite application. Will it cause any problem or delay with the NSW application approval. Just curious.


Nope

The chances of getting a final invite from nsw are extremely high, if you have not given any wrong information in the EOI 

Relax

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> The chances of getting a final invite from nsw are extremely high, if you have not given any wrong information in the EOI
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Hi ,

I need to apply Visa till 12th march I have done my medicals and have also loaded forex card.

My wife medical is pending. However we went to a local clinic in City to get few tests done and found she has grade 2 fatty lever. So if I take tests in panel clinic her medical reports will not be available until 12th march as there is waiting period for appointment.

Now , should I go ahead and pay my application fee and get my wife medical done later?
Will panel clinic find out about fatty lever as they don't do specific test?
Will it be better not to say it to panel doctors as even we were not aware until today?

She just delivered baby 6 months back and has gained weight now.

Kindly suggest how to go forward.



Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

1) Is Birth certificate mandatory for visa?
2) Are transcripts mandatory for visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sohanbir said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I need to apply Visa till 12th march I have done my medicals and have also loaded forex card.
> 
> ...


You basically have 2 options only

Do the tests right away and hope for th best or delay the tests till the co asks you to do the same
That way you get maybe a couple of months in which you can ask your wife to reduce her weight so that the results may be better

Whether the grade 2 fatty liver will come up in the tests to be done by the panel clinic or not, I have no idea 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1) Is Birth certificate mandatory for visa?
> 2) Are transcripts mandatory for visa?


Birth certificate is preferred 
If not class x markesheets which shows birth date and both parents name can also serve the purpose

2. Depends on the co
I uploaded the semester mark sheets only and faced no problems 

Cheers


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

NB said:


> You basically have 2 options only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more thing.

Since I have already generate hapid for my child and wife and while filling this health application it was asked at one point have you already applied for Visa? So I have said NO as I thought doing medical first.

Now in Visa application for question have you already done medical, if I mention as no and don't provide hapid. Will I be able to link same hapid later? Or shall I mention yes for medical done and list the hapid in the Visa application so that when I do medical later it will be automatically linked to this Visa application.

Lastly, the date to apply for Visa( 2 months) is to complete Visa application and pay fee and I will have have additional time to upload documents? Because until now I don't see any place to attach documents.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sohanbir said:


> One more thing.
> 
> Since I have already generate hapid for my child and wife and while filling this health application it was asked at one point have you already applied for Visa? So I have said NO as I thought doing medical first.
> 
> ...


You have to upload the basic documents before you can pay the visa fees 
But you will still be able to upload the majority of documents even after you pay the visas fees 

Now as far as th medical goes, are you getting the tests for your wife done right now or only when the co asks you to get it done ?

Cheers


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to upload the basic documents before you can pay the visa fees
> But you will still be able to upload the majority of documents even after you pay the visas fees
> 
> Now as far as th medical goes, are you getting the tests for your wife done right now or only when the co asks you to get it done ?
> ...


So far I have filled the 17 page Visa application form and have entered details what ever asked but at no places it was asked to upload or attach documents.
So may be when I submit they might ask. Not sure.

I plan to do it after I pay my Visa fee and get it done in next 20-30 days.
Basically before co asks for it.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sohanbir said:


> So far I have filled the 17 page Visa application form and have entered details what ever asked but at no places it was asked to upload or attach documents.
> So may be when I submit they might ask. Not sure.
> 
> I plan to do it after I pay my Visa fee and get it done in next 20-30 days.
> ...


So if you plan to get it done before the co asks, then give the hap ids already generated for All the applicants including your wife and confirm that the tests have been done in the last 12 months and proceed ahead

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Newbienz, 

Just wanted your advice . 

I plan to do my first entry to validate my PR soon. However after that i plan to study in USA for a couple of years and then come back to Australia may be . So i was planning to validate my PR by visiting. 

Can you please tell me what things are to be done to validate the PR during first visit ? 

Some people say that i need to apply for a medicard and some tax documents and apply for a bank account. 

Should i do all this now considering i am not moving now untill next 2 years ? 

Can i apply for all these above mentioned things when i move permanently after a couple of years ? 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Just wanted your advice .
> 
> ...


If you are not planning on moving anytime soon, then no need to do anything else

Just enter Australia and pass immigration to validate the IED and you can leave even by the next available flight also as far as the department rules are concerned 

You can complete the Medicare and the tax number etc when you are here for good after 2 years 

Cheers


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi 
What is your anzsco and timeline.


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello Experts,

Me and my family got 190 visa granted in May 2018. we were living happily in unit which had lease contained all of our names on it. Due to change in circumstances my wife and son has to travel to India and I have to move to sharing accommodation in Australia. I have updated my address in Immi account. Do i need to update my wife's and son's India address in Immi account? Hopefully they will soon travel once situation is in favor.

Please response your suggestion NB.

Thanks,
Ash


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Me and my family got 190 visa granted in May 2018. we were living happily in unit which had lease contained all of our names on it. Due to change in circumstances my wife and son has to travel to India and I have to move to sharing accommodation in Australia. I have updated my address in Immi account. Do i need to update my wife's and son's India address in Immi account? Hopefully they will soon travel once situation is in favor.
> 
> ...


Are you living and working in the state which sponsored you ?


If so, nothing to worry
It’s immaterial whether you are staying in your own rental or shared
Your wife and children can visit india and spend some time there. No restrictions 

You don’t have to update your addresses every time you move in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

awara said:


> Hi
> What is your anzsco and timeline.


Quote the message you are referring to

Cheers


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

NB said:


> Are you living and working in the state which sponsored you ?
> 
> 
> If so, nothing to worry
> ...


Hi NB,

I am living in sponsored stare and currently looking for job. I have not updated settlement officer yet that I don't have job at the moment. Also I have not completed my 2 years obligations. In this case what will be best advice you can give? Also what about my wife's and son's address details?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am living in sponsored stare and currently looking for job. I have not updated settlement officer yet that I don't have job at the moment. Also I have not completed my 2 years obligations. In this case what will be best advice you can give? Also what about my wife's and son's address details?
> 
> Thanks


You don’t have to update Immiaccount for change in addresses ever
Period
Stop worrying about it 
The role of Immiaccount is over the moment you got your grant
Now it can be used just to update the passport numbers etc. in future 

As long as you live and work or even look for work , in the state which has sponsored you, you are safe
Your wife and son can join you again when you get a job
You are not doing anything illegal
If you still have doubts consult a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

NB said:


> You don’t have to update Immiaccount for change in addresses ever
> Period
> Stop worrying about it
> The role of Immiaccount is over the moment you got your grant
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks a ton for quick response. If i get job in other state then how do i approach settlement officer to get waiver as i need job for my survival?

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks a ton for quick response. If i get job in other state then how do i approach settlement officer to get waiver as i need job for my survival?
> 
> Thanks,


You can approach the department for waiver but the chances are extremely low
You have to make a strong case with evidence that you have tried your level best to get a job in the state but failed 

Only then maybe you may get a waiver

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

*Psa*

H NB,

When we may expect invite from NSW for 75+5 points for software engineer with 20 points in English ?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> H NB,
> 
> When we may expect invite from NSW for 75+5 points for software engineer with 20 points in English ?
> Thanks!


No one can predict a sponsorship invite

You are living in a fools paradise if you believe anyone can predict

Cheers


----------



## sapdeva (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi NB,

one of my previous employer closed down, Luckily I've all the docs including form 16.

I lodged the application

one doubt is do I need to inform the DIBP about my employer closure or wait for CO contact?

anyhow all my managers colleagues are in touch with me.

please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sapdeva said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> one of my previous employer closed down, Luckily I've all the docs including form 16.
> 
> ...


Don’t be hyper active
Relax

You have not done anything wrong
It’s not your fault that the company has closed down

Wait for the co to contact you, which I doubt he will do , if you have given strong evidence for all your experiences 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Do we receive any email after filing EOI for 189 and 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Do we receive any email after filing EOI for 189 and 190?


Email is immaterial 
Just check in Skillselect if the EOI is correct or not especially your points, Anzsco code and the date of effect

That’s all that you need to be bothered about 

Cheers


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi NB
I have a query 
I am working as a technician in Kuwait from 2008 .I have 11 years of work experience in total. I don't have any formal qualifications related to my trade. I have positive skill assessment from Vetassess. I want to claim 15 points for my work experience. 
I heard that DHA will cut the first 3 years from my experience because I don't have formal qualification. 
How they count my experience? 

Will they cut 3 years from my 11 years of experience or 10 years?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJKuwait said:


> Hi NB
> I have a query
> I am working as a technician in Kuwait from 2008 .I have 11 years of work experience in total. I don't have any formal qualifications related to my trade. I have positive skill assessment from Vetassess. I want to claim 15 points for my work experience.
> I heard that DHA will cut the first 3 years from my experience because I don't have formal qualification.
> ...


I have no idea about Vetassess processes and what experience can be claimed and what cannot be 

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Many thanks


NB said:


> If you are not planning on moving anytime soon, then no need to do anything else
> 
> Just enter Australia and pass immigration to validate the IED and you can leave even by the next available flight also as far as the department rules are concerned
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

NB said:


> You have done your part
> 
> No use speculating what the co will do
> 
> ...


Hmmm....Please clarify, whether my spouse can appear for IELTS/PTE in between and can share the updated scorecard with the CO, before any requirements from CO? 
Is it also likely that CO don't considers her updated score as it is on the later date after visa lodge date?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hmmm....Please clarify, whether my spouse can appear for IELTS/PTE in between and can share the updated scorecard with the CO, before any requirements from CO?
> Is it also likely that CO don't considers her updated score as it is on the later date after visa lodge date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Repeating the same question again and again doesn’t help

She can appear for her English test and upload her score at any point of time till you ask for the invoice to pay the vac2 fees
I hope I am very clear and will not have to answer the same question again and again

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi NB , one last doubt. 

After validating my PR how would i get to know that it has been validated ? 

Does it reflect in my online immi account ? 

Thanks again in advance . Sorry to bother again 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Repeating the same question again and again doesn’t help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...I asked u this now only because I wanted my wife to prepare and re-appear for PTE once more but my agent is saying that you need not give exam now and update your spouse's score, as if CO does not ask for the score again and only $4885, than your score won't be of any use, despite your wife scores the required scores now....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi NB , one last doubt.
> 
> After validating my PR how would i get to know that it has been validated ?
> 
> ...


It is unfortunately not reflected anywhere 

You can keep your boarding pass and tickets safely in the unlikely event that your IED records are in dispute 

I have never come across any such case, but yet no harm in keeping them

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Thanks...I asked u this now only because I wanted my wife to prepare and re-appear for PTE once more but my agent is saying that you need not give exam now and update your spouse's score, as if CO does not ask for the score again and only $4885, than your score won't be of any use, despite your wife scores the required scores now....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You have to believe what your agent tells you
After all you have appointed him after being satisfied that he is competent 
I am sure he knows more then the entire forum combined together 

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

NB said:


> You have to believe what your agent tells you
> After all you have appointed him after being satisfied that he is competent
> I am sure he knows more then the entire forum combined together
> 
> Cheers


Dear NB, As you know, I'm presently in Delhi India. My agent is actually a company guiding me and they have many faces. But I don't think that the girl guiding me (my agent's company) has much more info than you have shared in this forum on various topics, as I remember she was not even sure of 30 overall in PTE or 30 individual. I convinced her only after you guided me on that.
I know, it may seem awkward to you, but I trust your word more than any1 else here, same as most of the forum member must be doing.
So, it will be a favour, if you can advise me for that.....


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Dear NB, As you know, I'm presently in Delhi India. My agent is actually a company guiding me and they have many faces. But I don't think that the girl guiding me (my agent's company) has much more info than you have shared in this forum on various topics, as I remember she was not even sure of 30 overall in PTE or 30 individual. I convinced her only after you guided me on that.
> I know, it may seem awkward to you, but I trust your word more than any1 else here, same as most of the forum member must be doing.
> So, it will be a favour, if you can advise me for that.....
> 
> ...




That’s a fact and I also acknowledge Amit’s view. The company employs these people at a meager salary and these people will move when they find something better. So at the end they learn at the cost of us. This forum has been of great help. I am also a live example teaching them with the information I am gathering from this forum. I came to know about this forum only after selecting the company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Dear NB, As you know, I'm presently in Delhi India. My agent is actually a company guiding me and they have many faces. But I don't think that the girl guiding me (my agent's company) has much more info than you have shared in this forum on various topics, as I remember she was not even sure of 30 overall in PTE or 30 individual. I convinced her only after you guided me on that.
> I know, it may seem awkward to you, but I trust your word more than any1 else here, same as most of the forum member must be doing.
> So, it will be a favour, if you can advise me for that.....
> 
> ...


Dad my post #6951

I cannot add anything more then that

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Dear NB, As you know, I'm presently in Delhi India. My agent is actually a company guiding me and they have many faces. But I don't think that the girl guiding me (my agent's company) has much more info than you have shared in this forum on various topics, as I remember she was not even sure of 30 overall in PTE or 30 individual. I convinced her only after you guided me on that.
> I know, it may seem awkward to you, but I trust your word more than any1 else here, same as most of the forum member must be doing.
> So, it will be a favour, if you can advise me for that.....
> 
> ...


I concur with NB - even if the department generates a VAC2 invoice, if you are able to demonstrate functional english, I highly doubt they would force you to pay the VAC2 instead. 

I think it is reasonable to assume they will not refund the VAC2 if you meet the functional english requirements after payment or only show the evidence after payment. 

If you want absolute certainty, spend some dollaroos and consult a reputable MARA agent - for the segment of my application that I used a MARA agent, it was all via email / phone.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Is high cholesterol an issue for medical tests?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Is high cholesterol an issue for medical tests?


No idea about medical cases

As a layman, it should not be an issue unless it’s very high as it can then lead to heart diseases 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> No idea about medical cases
> 
> As a layman, it should not be an issue unless it’s very high as it can then lead to heart diseases
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply!
Any idea of any medical thread to post the same for confirmation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Any idea of any medical thread to post the same for confirmation.


No matter where you post , no one will dabble in medical cases
Moreover no 2 persons are alike
A single parameter is never taken into account when deciding medical cases
So if another person has got a clean chit, it’s not necessary that you will also

So if you really want a opinion you can trust then contact one of these Mara agents

George Lombard 
Or Peter bollard

Cheers


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

hello NB, i have applied for 189 on 3 december 2018 and got immi assessment commence mail on 4 march 2019 without asking for any document. my hr confirmed that he got EV mail on same day.

do you think further co contact can happn or now i just have to wait for outcome? the IAC mail makes me worried a bit as many speculate it as a delay...
thank you

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharv said:


> hello NB, i have applied for 189 on 3 december 2018 and got immi assessment commence mail on 4 march 2019 without asking for any document. my hr confirmed that he got EV mail on same day.
> 
> do you think further co contact can happn or now i just have to wait for outcome? the IAC mail makes me worried a bit as many speculate it as a delay...
> thank you
> ...


Just stop speculating and getting anxious

Take a break from the forum and especially immitracker if you use it

The grant or co contact will come in its own sweet time

Just relax and use this time to catch up with your family and friends

Cheers


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

NB said:


> Just stop speculating and getting anxious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are right!! should get a break ,its making me restless..

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have NSW Visa 190 for Sydney. I have a query: If I am getting some job opportunity in Melbourne, does anyone know if we can send an email to NSW authority confirming the same, to work outside NSW. I have been searching in Sydney since 1 month but getting good opportunity in Melbourne. Do you have the email ID of NSW authority?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have NSW Visa 190 for Sydney. I have a query: If I am getting some job opportunity in Melbourne, does anyone know if we can send an email to NSW authority confirming the same, to work outside NSW. I have been searching in Sydney since 1 month but getting good opportunity in Melbourne. Do you have the email ID of NSW authority?


It’s the same email id which you used to apply for the sponsorship 

[email protected]

But don’t think that it is so easy to get the official waiver 

You have to give evidence that you tried your level best and yet you could not get a job in nsw and now you have an offer from Vic, so you may be released from the commitment 

Maybe you will get lucky 

Cheers


----------



## Lanny286 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have applied for PR and underwent my health check 2 days ago, now I see this information in immiaccount:" The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
I'm wondering if its normal or not? 


Thanks NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lanny286 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have applied for PR and underwent my health check 2 days ago, now I see this information in immiaccount:" The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> I'm wondering if its normal or not?
> ...


It’s still under evaluation 

Wait for a few days to get a final confirmation if everything is ok

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have received the 189 invite for March round. I am progressing to obtain PCC for local and home country.
Regarding Medical, should I also go for it now or when CO asks for ?
What is the benefit if I go for Medical now along with PCC and lodge visa

Versus 

If I submit only PCC now and lodge the visa application and go for Medical when CO asks for Medical report ?

Please advice.

Thanks,
Amit



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have received the 189 invite for March round. I am progressing to obtain PCC for local and home country.
> Regarding Medical, should I also go for it now or when CO asks for ?
> ...


You waste a considerable amount of time if you do the medicals only when the co asks you

The IED of a later date is not worth it to do the medicals and pcc later

Most of the members on the forum Complete their medicals and pcc and submit a decision ready application 
I also did the same 

If a quick decision, is not important for you then you can submit each document as and when the co asks for it

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> You waste a considerable amount of time if you do the medicals only when the co asks you
> 
> The IED of a later date is not worth it to do the medicals and pcc later
> 
> ...




Thanks NB. Let me proceed with complete application and apply.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

I also got the invite and want to make a decision ready application.

1. I have already done my PCC in Dec-2018
2. I can go for medicals before Paying my VISA fees.
3. My Question is what is the best way to Pay the fees for VISA as it is 360,000 INR for me including my family.

I have a credit card, but no card has this high limit.
I have money in my Bank Account, shall I get some Forex card or what is the best approach.

Kindly Suggest.

Cheers
Vinay Kumar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> I also got the invite and want to make a decision ready application.
> 
> 1. I have already done my PCC in Dec-2018
> 2. I can go for medicals before Paying my VISA fees.
> ...


1. Good
2. Yes. Complete the medicals and give the hapid numbers in the application 
3. Forex card would be a good choice. Keep a buffer of 10-20k in the card so that it is not declined
You can always use the money later

Cheers


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

not sure if this is called forex card but a money exchange should be able to give you a card wherein you pay them in INR and get currency of your choice loaded on the card. I got a card called GO CASH card from UAE exchange in Dubai.





vinay_1187 said:


> I also got the invite and want to make a decision ready application.
> 
> 1. I have already done my PCC in Dec-2018
> 2. I can go for medicals before Paying my VISA fees.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rollodxb said:


> not sure if this is called forex card but a money exchange should be able to give you a card wherein you pay them in INR and get currency of your choice loaded on the card. I got a card called GO CASH card from UAE exchange in Dubai.


The types of cards you are suggesting are not legal in india

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Do we need to submit supporting documents for complete employment history or only for the period we are claiming points, for visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Do we need to submit supporting documents for complete employment history or only for the period we are claiming points, for visa?


It depends on the individual 

Some give only for the period they claimed points for, some give for the entire employment 

You can take your own decision 
I submitted for the entire experience 

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Are we supposed to fill the form 80 and 1221, Both are exhaustive and seems similar.
I am yet to create my ImmiAccount.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Are we supposed to fill the form 80 and 1221, Both are exhaustive and seems similar.
> I am yet to create my ImmiAccount.


It’s your choice
After filling form 80, form 1221 is just cut and paste

So I just filled both and got it out of the way

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Dear NB

I have recieved positive skills assesement from engineers Australia and I have superior English. In another 4 months I will gain 10 points for work experience and age (5 each). I'm 24 years old. This July 13 th I shall have 70 points. My occupation is production engineer it comes under pro rata. As per the iscah invite prediction for the guys who Lodged EOI in February the predicted ITA IS not before next Feb. Would you wait for the 189 invite or apply for 489 South Australia under the high points category. Assuming things remain same.

Do u recommend a 489 visa?

My hope is to just make it to OZ as these days the uncertainty is very certain. 

I also plan to get my medicals and PCC IN advance. Kindly advise how do I get medicals done in advance before visa lodgmeent? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

I am starting my process of PR with a positive skill assessment from CPA. I am working with a small size firm as an accountant. I wanted to know what kind of verification will be done by DIBP. Do they come in person as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> I am starting my process of PR with a positive skill assessment from CPA. I am working with a small size firm as an accountant. I wanted to know what kind of verification will be done by DIBP. Do they come in person as well?


Very rarely do they make a personal visit, but if they are suspicious I have known some cases where they actually visited the premises and checked 

Generally it’s by calling up or by email

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear NB
> 
> I have recieved positive skills assesement from engineers Australia and I have superior English. In another 4 months I will gain 10 points for work experience and age (5 each). I'm 24 years old. This July 13 th I shall have 70 points. My occupation is production engineer it comes under pro rata. As per the iscah invite prediction for the guys who Lodged EOI in February the predicted ITA IS not before next Feb. Would you wait for the 189 invite or apply for 489 South Australia under the high points category. Assuming things remain same.
> 
> ...


It’s easier said then done to live and work in rural Australia 

You are a young person
Don’t be in a tearing hurry
Get the requisite points and then get an invite under 189/190

You can create an Immiaccount and then from within that you can generate the hap I’d and complete the medicals 

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks a lot for replying NB

How will I get to know whether they are suspicious or not. Is there a set criteria that they look for. Can you please share any example where they got suspicious and visited the place?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> Thanks a lot for replying NB
> 
> How will I get to know whether they are suspicious or not. Is there a set criteria that they look for. Can you please share any example where they got suspicious and visited the place?


The department always stays one step ahead of the applicants

They never follow a fixed pattern so that they can weed out the false applicants

You cannot predict if your case will be taken up for employment verification, and if so how it will be conducted 
If you have not given any false information in the application, you should have no anxiety about the same

Go through the posts on the forum and you will find all kinds of instances 
I don’t have the time to specifically search out the posts and give them to you 

Relax

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

NB said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for replying NB
> ...


Thanks a lot NB

Cheers


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi NB,
My kids medicals required to do additional x Ray before the clearance was given. On this ground, I am suspecting that Co would ask for 815 declaration. 
The dilemma is whether to front load the form or wait for CO contact?
What do you think? Idea is to avoid a CO Contact

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DVS105 said:


> Hi NB,
> My kids medicals required to do additional x Ray before the clearance was given. On this ground, I am suspecting that Co would ask for 815 declaration.
> The dilemma is whether to front load the form or wait for CO contact?
> What do you think? Idea is to avoid a CO Contact
> ...


Don’t try to second guess the co

These forms should not be uploaded randomly 
Heavens will not fall if the co contacts you

Wait patiently for the grant or co contact

Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

Me and my wife are planning to go for PTE and one with high score will apply as primary applicant for PR, and other will be dependant, along with Kids.

My doubt are:
- Once we get PR for Primary and dependants, anyone can go first to search for job (Primary or dependant)?
- Are there any difference in who applied as Primary (dependant) and who will go first?

--- TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Me and my wife are planning to go for PTE and one with high score will apply as primary applicant for PR, and other will be dependant, along with Kids.
> 
> My doubt are:
> - Once we get PR for Primary and dependants, anyone can go first to search for job (Primary or dependant)?
> ...


Once you have got the grant, everybody is equal
You can go alone, together , as long as all make the first entry with the IED, if given

Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s easier said then done to live and work in rural Australia
> 
> You are a young person
> Don’t be in a tearing hurry
> ...


I just want to add that South Australia is not only rural area but includes also Adelaide for subclass 489. I suggest to file EOI for SA (pay $200) in July and wait what happens with your 189/190. Once you get invite for SA (489 subclass) in approx. 6 weeks, you can decide what to do..
You need to lodge your EOI fro SA in first week of July, otherwise there will be no more places in two weeks..


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi NB,

I was expecting my 189 invitation in April or May rounds but seeing the current trend it seems like I won't get an invitation until July or August round. Hence, I want to explore more options as my current visa (476) is expiring on 23rd August 2019. I have few questions and I would really appreciate if you can shed some light on them.

1. My wife is also eligible for 476 visa as we both studied from the same university. Is it possible that my wife applies for 476 as primary applicant (off-shore) and me as secondary applicant (on-shore)? 

(She wasn't included in my application for 476 because we got married after I got my 476 grant)

2. If she includes me as a secondary applicant, then what will happen to my current visa status after it expires? Will my status change to bridging (before visa decision) or I will have to exit country and wait for decision (if visa is not finalised and my current visa expires)?

I am looking forward to your reply.

Cheers!


*My details* 

Current Visa subclass: 476 (Skill recognized graduate visa)
Visa Expiry: 23rd August 2019
Anzsco code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
EA Assessment: 20th July 2018 (Positive)
English: Superior (PTE-A)
EOI submitted (189): DOE 30/12/2018 - 70 points
EOI submitted (190 - NSW): DOE 17/1/2019 - 75 points
Points Breakdown: 30 (age), 15(education), 20 (english - pte), 5 (partner)

I will get additional 5 points for Australian work experience on/after 18th June 2019.

*Partner details:*

Anzsco code: 233913 (Biomedical engineer)
EA assessment: 15/10/2018 (positive)
English: Superior (86 L, 89 R, 88 W, 90 S) PTE-A
EOI Submitted (189): DOE 31/12/2018 - 70 points

Marriage date: 23rd December 2018


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

ACS CO sent mail for asking for more documents for employment period 2015-2018.

They need one of the following documents:
Payslip or Service Certificate

Already uploaded Service Certificate while filing ACS application.I do not have pay slips as it was direct bank deposit.I had already attached Bank statements while filing.

Please let me know how to respond to ACS CO query.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I was expecting my 189 invitation in April or May rounds but seeing the current trend it seems like I won't get an invitation until July or August round. Hence, I want to explore more options as my current visa (476) is expiring on 23rd August 2019. I have few questions and I would really appreciate if you can shed some light on them.
> 
> ...


No idea about 476 visa 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> ACS CO sent mail for asking for more documents for employment period 2015-2018.
> 
> They need one of the following documents:
> Payslip or Service Certificate
> ...


All salary now a days are deposite directly in the bank
But that doesn’t mean a salary slip is not generated
It has to be generated to show your gross salary and the various deductions made

Which country were you working in ?

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> All salary now a days are deposite directly in the bank
> But that doesn’t mean a salary slip is not generated
> It has to be generated to show your gross salary and the various deductions made
> 
> ...


USA, was on 1099


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> USA, was on 1099


Then there is no way the salary slip would not have been generated, it would just not have been emailed to you 
Contact the HR or accounts department of the company.
I am sure they will send you the payslips

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> ACS CO sent mail for asking for more documents for employment period 2015-2018.
> 
> They need one of the following documents:
> Payslip or Service Certificate
> ...


Is the service certificate that you uploaded as per the ACS requirement?
Does it have all the required details as per ACS guidelines?

Check that again 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Is the service request that you uploaded as per the ACS requirement?
> Does it have all the required details as per ACS guidelines?
> 
> Check that again
> ...


Service Certificate had start and end dates on company letter head. Also, I attached SD along with that with complete details as per ACS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Service Certificate had start and end dates on company letter head. Also, I attached SD along with that with complete details as per ACS.


Did you get them notarised?

If so, maybe the copy you have uploaded is corrupted 

Scan a fresh set and upload again

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Did you get them notarised?
> 
> If so, maybe the copy you have uploaded is corrupted
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Yes, was notarized and clear. 

Is it fine if I upload :
1. Same Service Certificate (having start and end date on letterhead), SD (same as previous one, as per ACS guidelines) - that was uploaded during ACS application filing.
2. Banks and Tax documents.

As getting payslips will take time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes, was notarized and clear.
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. You cannot. The list of documents is very clear on the ACS website 


Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> Is the service certificate that you uploaded as per the ACS requirement?
> Does it have all the required details as per ACS guidelines?
> 
> Check that again
> ...


Is Salary Slip mandatory? What's the alternative, if initial salary slips (8-10 years old) are not available now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Is Salary Slip mandatory? What's the alternative, if initial salary slips (8-10 years old) are not available now?


Your question is in which context ?

Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> Your question is in which context ?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry for not been clear.. I'm referring to the documents submitted for ACS. As mentioned in the original question about the non availability of Salary slips


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. You cannot. The list of documents is very clear on the ACS website
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply.

Is it worth to wait for payslips, as I need to contact HR for the same, or reply immediately to CO. Are payslips mandatory? Could not find that its mandatory on ACS website.

Appreciate your help. You are a gem.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi NB 
i need some inputs on my situation am working from 2012-till date
1. From 2012- 2015 for company X and for this company i have RnR provided SD from my Manager and his payslip as supporting doc 
2 shifted to other company Y from 2016-2017 and provided RnR on company letter heads 
3 from 2018- till now rejoined company X 
-my question is can CO ask RnR on company letter head for company X as i submitted SD and rejoined it now, if he ask that i cant provide because i have told the company that iam not moving for 2 years from this company, wht are the chances of CO asking RnR on company letter head ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Sorry for not been clear.. I'm referring to the documents submitted for ACS. As mentioned in the original question about the non availability of Salary slips


Salary slip is not mandatory 
It depends on what all evidence you are providing 

The ACS website is very clear on that

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is it worth to wait for payslips, as I need to contact HR for the same, or reply immediately to CO. Are payslips mandatory? Could not find that its mandatory on ACS website.
> 
> Appreciate your help. You are a gem.


You are correct
Salary slips are not mandatory if you are providing a service letter

Upload the service letter and the SD again and wait for the co to respond

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> You are correct
> Salary slips are not mandatory if you are providing a service letter
> 
> Upload the service letter and the SD again and wait for the co to respond
> ...


Thanks again!


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

Hi Guys, need some advice please.

I am an Indian national with Australian visa grant and travelling Delhi - Singapore - Sydney to activate the PR. Thought I'd spend 3 days in Singapore on the way to Australia.

It seems there is a Visa Free Transit Facility at Singapore which allows you to visit Singapore for 96 hours., this is available for long term visa holders of certain countries including Australia. Anyone availed this using a grant ?

I have the Australian visa grant which still needs to be activated by doing the first landing so I am not sure if this qualifies as long term visa. Thanks. 

My query is if I can use the grant to avail VFTF in Singapore.



below information is from Singapore immigration website.

Nationals of India and the PRC

If you are in transit to or from any third country via Singapore, you may be eligible for the 96-hour VFTF if you meet these requirements:
•You may enter Singapore by any mode of transport but depart only via air or sea. You must have a valid onward air/ferry/cruise ticket departing Singapore within 96 hours; and
•You must have a valid visa*/long-term pass (with a validity of at least 1 month from the date of entry into Singapore under the VFTF) issued by any of the following countries:
•Australia
•Canada
•Germany^
•Japan
•New Zealand
•Switzerland^
•United Kingdom
•United States of America


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi NB,

PCC is only required for Adults and not for kids < 16 year. Is it correct assumption ?
I need to procure from my local country Singapore and Home country India. 
Both countries I need to do for myself and spouse only ?
Pls suggest 

Thanks,
Amit



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> PCC is only required for Adults and not for kids < 16 year. Is it correct assumption ?
> I need to procure from my local country Singapore and Home country India.
> ...


Yes , Amit it's not required for minors as far as I know.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> PCC is only required for Adults and not for kids < 16 year. Is it correct assumption ?
> I need to procure from my local country Singapore and Home country India.
> ...


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rollodxb said:


> Hi Guys, need some advice please.
> 
> I am an Indian national with Australian visa grant and travelling Delhi - Singapore - Sydney to activate the PR. Thought I'd spend 3 days in Singapore on the way to Australia.
> 
> ...


CHeck with your airlines or just drop an email to Singapore consulate and recheck with them

In any case singapore visa is not very costly, just get it it and be secure 

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

I just received an Invite from NSW. Now I wanted to ask you that some people were saying that the Non-Pro rata with 70 points will be invited for 189 in April or definitely in May. Therefore, I wanted to ask you whether it is possible and I should wait for April's round or should I go with the NSW invite.
Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I just received an Invite from NSW. Now I wanted to ask you that some people were saying that the Non-Pro rata with 70 points will be invited for 189 in April or definitely in May. Therefore, I wanted to ask you whether it is possible and I should wait for April's round or should I go with the NSW invite.
> Thank You.


Don’t take a chance

Apply for nsw SS

The processing of SS will take time and even after you get the final invite, you will have 60 days to take decision

If you get the 189 before the 60 days are over, then let the 190 go waste, else use it

I hope you have filed separate EOIs for 189 and 190

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Don’t take a chance
> 
> Apply for nsw SS
> 
> ...


Sorry I mean I got the final invite from NSW today. And 60 days starts from now till 12 MAY 2019. So should I wait for the next round or apply for a visa with this ITA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Sorry I mean I got the final invite from NSW today. And 60 days starts from now till 12 MAY 2019. So should I wait for the next round or apply for a visa with this ITA?


No harm in waiting
Let the April round at least get over

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> No harm in waiting
> Let the April round at least get over
> 
> Cheers


Thank You, NB. I will wait although I don't think 70 pointers have a chance till July-August's Round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Thank You, NB. I will wait although I don't think 70 pointers have a chance till July-August's Round.


Don’t track invites, so really can’t comment 
But as I said there maybe a bumper round, who knows , so no harm in waiting

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Don’t track invites, so really can’t comment
> But as I said there maybe a bumper round, who knows , so no harm in waiting
> 
> Cheers


Yup, I will certainly wait and try my luck.


----------



## mongapb05 (Sep 16, 2018)

*Grant?*

Hi NB,

I need your advice. 

It's been 150 days since I have lodged my application. 

Application status is Received and there is no any progress yet.

Shall I call at DHA helpline number to know the status of my application? 

I am trying to be in patience and don't panic.

__________________
ANZSCO: 261313
ACS: April-2018
EOI: June-2018, 65 Pts
PTE: Sept-2018(5th attempt) , L/R/W/S: 82/88/90/90
EOI Update: 06-Oct-2018, 75 Pts
Calimed: 3 companies experience & 5 spouse points (Engineering Technologist only CDR)
ITA: 11-Oct-2018
Visa Lodged: 14-Oct-2018
Grant:


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

For USA FBI PCC, does it mention in the PCC soft copy we receive, that it is for Australia immigration? Though, while applying for PCC we have to mention that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> For USA FBI PCC, does it mention in the PCC soft copy we receive, that it is for Australia immigration? Though, while applying for PCC we have to mention that.


It is immaterial it is written or not

Make sure that you get the USA state pcc also if applicable for you

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB, 
I have received the invite for 189 visa and I'm in the process of filling the visa application.

I have not yet applied for the medicals. Should I get my medicals done before submitting the documents in my visa application?

If yes, do I need to create a new application for 'My health declarations' in Immiaccount as I have one incomplete application where I am currently filling in the details?

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB,
> I have received the invite for 189 visa and I'm in the process of filling the visa application.
> 
> I have not yet applied for the medicals. Should I get my medicals done before submitting the documents in my visa application?
> ...


In the same Immiaccount, you should be able to see medicals tab also in the page where the list of visas are given

If so, you can generate the hapid after entering the details of all the applicants 

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks NB.

I have another question related to my 189 visa application.

I have relocated to Sweden from India in Dec 2018 on a work visa hence have marked Sweden as my usual country of residence, as I am not planning to move to India in the next 1 year.

In page 15 of the application, in Previous countries of residence, it asks me to give the last permanent address in this country.

My permanent address in India was different from the one where I was last staying.

Should I mention my permanent address in this section which is also mentioned in my passport?

or

Should I mention my latest address where I was staying before I moved to Sweden.

Also,

Since this section has from date and to date mentioned, I suppose they want me to list all the addresses I have stayed in the past.

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> I have another question related to my 189 visa application.
> 
> ...


The last permanent address in any country would be where you stayed last for a considerable amount of time ( that means excluded hotels etc.)
So in india also, if you did not live at the address given in the passport, no problem.
Give the address where you last stayed in india
You have to give the periods with dates you stayed at each address

Filling the forms is real pain, but can’t be helped

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> It is immaterial it is written or not
> 
> Make sure that you get the USA state pcc also if applicable for you
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi NB,

If you remember, you suggested me to go for ACS reassessment. So i did it and today i got NSW pre invite.
Need your help again.
Most likely i will get 189 invite on 11th April.
I am inclined towards waiting for 189 as i don't have to wait for 190 full invite. and also 189 timelines are pretty fast now a days. What do you suggest.

Thanks
DOE: 15-02-2019
Total points - 75+ 5 (NSW)
Stream - 261313
NSW Pre Invite - 14/03/2019
Location: Sydney (past 3 years)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If you remember, you suggested me to go for ACS reassessment. So i did it and today i got NSW pre invite.
> Need your help again.
> ...


I agree
There is a 99% probability that you will get the invite in the April round
No sense in going with the nsw invite unless you want to buy an insurance for 300$ for that 1% and apply for the nsw invite

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> I agree
> There is a 99% probability that you will get the invite in the April round
> No sense in going with the nsw invite unless you want to buy an insurance for 300$ for that 1% and apply for the nsw invite
> 
> Cheers


Exactly, 330$ + 2 year obligation doesn't seem like its worth it.
So i am ignoring it for now.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

After receiving pre-invite for NSW for software engineer:

1) In approx how much time the final invite is expected?
2) What are the chances that the final invite may not come?

I know for state we cannot predict, but just an idea from your experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> After receiving pre-invite for NSW for software engineer:
> 
> ...


1. Members have get it in a few days also but 4-6 weeks is reasonable timers expect 

2. If you have not made some major error in your EOI, the chances of getting the final invite I would say is 90% for nsw

Cheers


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi,

My current company refused to issue a letter with roles and responsibilities but they issued HR letter (on company letterhead) with basic information (position, date of joining, salary and bank account number). Therefore, I got a SD from a colleague and uploaded both the SD & HR letter with other required proofs.

My question: the HR letter has a statement that it’s only valid for 3 month. In case of this validity expired, do I need to get and upload a new HR letter? 

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*



NB said:


> I agree
> There is a 99% probability that you will get the invite in the April round
> No sense in going with the nsw invite unless you want to buy an insurance for 300$ for that 1% and apply for the nsw invite
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
Just letting you know then that i am ignoring 190 NSW invite and will wait for 189 invite next month.
I hope will get it this time.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Hi,
> 
> My current company refused to issue a letter with roles and responsibilities but they issued HR letter (on company letterhead) with basic information (position, date of joining, salary and bank account number). Therefore, I got a SD from a colleague and uploaded both the SD & HR letter with other required proofs.
> 
> ...


At what stage of the process are you?
You should make a signature like most members have done so that the replies can be more meaningful 

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

I have an EOI with Victoria but my consultant received a Pre-Invite of VIC on another EOI. Now If I update the EOI I used for Vic and just Unselect 190 and select 189 instead so will the date for my EOI change or will it remain the same?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I have an EOI with Victoria but my consultant received a Pre-Invite of VIC on another EOI. Now If I update the EOI I used for Vic and just Unselect 190 and select 189 instead so will the date for my EOI change or will it remain the same?


I don’t understand what you mean

How many EOIs in all in the system and each EOI is for what and what is the doe for each of them ?

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t understand what you mean
> 
> How many EOIs in all in the system and each EOI is for what and what is the doe for each of them ?
> 
> Cheers


3 EOI's and two of them for 190 lodged on 14th Feb. The third one which was for 189 was lodged on 6th March.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> 3 EOI's and two of them for 190 lodged on 14th Feb. The third one which was for 189 was lodged on 6th March.


If you have lodged through an agent, why are you interfering at every stage
Let him do his work
He knows more then any one on the forum

Cheers


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

NB said:


> At what stage of the process are you?
> 
> You should make a signature like most members have done so that the replies can be more meaningful
> 
> ...




Waiting grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Hi,
> 
> My current company refused to issue a letter with roles and responsibilities but they issued HR letter (on company letterhead) with basic information (position, date of joining, salary and bank account number). Therefore, I got a SD from a colleague and uploaded both the SD & HR letter with other required proofs.
> 
> ...


Not required 

If at all required, the CO will ask for a letter from HR which has your RnR also

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> I agree
> There is a 99% probability that you will get the invite in the April round
> No sense in going with the nsw invite unless you want to buy an insurance for 300$ for that 1% and apply for the nsw invite
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
So i am ignoring 190 NSW invite and will wait for 189 next month.

Thanks
DOE: 15-02-2019
Total points - 75+ 5 (NSW)
Stream - 261313
NSW Pre Invite - 14/03/2019
Location: Sydney (past 3 years)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> So i am ignoring 190 NSW invite and will wait for 189 next month.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


This is the 3rd time you are posting the same message today
I don’t understand what’s the idea and what response your are expecting from me

Please don’t do it again or else, I will add you to my ignore list

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> This is the 3rd time you are posting the same message today
> I don’t understand what’s the idea and what response your are expecting from me
> 
> Please don’t do it again or else, I will add you to my ignore list
> ...


Oh Sorry for that, I didn't see your last reply.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi NB and all,

Finally I got overall 90 in PTE ( 87 in Listening, 90 in others)

1) I have lodged a single EOI today via agent and selected 189 and 190 NSW. When can I expect invite? any, and which is faster?

2)What are my chances of getting nominated from NSW?

3)Shall I go for 190 VIC as well with separate EOI?

Code: 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer

Points:

Age: 25 (will be 37 next month)
Edu: 15
Exp: 10 (in Oct 2019, I can claim 5 points more, for 8 yrs experience suitablto ACS)
PTE: 20

189: 70 pts
190 NSW: 75 pts (if nominated)

Thanks in advance for your valuable input.

Cheers.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi NB and all,
> 
> Finally I got overall 90 in PTE ( 87 in Listening, 90 in others)
> 
> ...


I don’t understand the line if thinking of some members

The idea of appointing an agent is to let him take care of the process 

Once you have appointed him, which I am sure you would have done after due diligence that he is competent, why don’t you let him do his job?

If you are going to instruct him at every stage, then what’s the use of appointing him ?
Don’t try to ride on 2 boats at the same time 

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi NB,

Just wanted to confirm that PCC is required for only Adults. Not for child.

Please advise.

Thanks,
Amit



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Just wanted to confirm that PCC is required for only Adults. Not for child.
> 
> ...


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t understand the line if thinking of some members
> 
> The idea of appointing an agent is to let him take care of the process
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Regardless of agent, suppose if I had mention agent, then what would have been your response. 

Any suggestions on my questions are appreciated. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Regardless of agent, suppose if I had mention agent, then what would have been your response.
> 
> ...


I will refrain from answering

I am sure that your agent knows much more then my experience which is limited to submitting my own personal application 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

For India PCC, the PCC we got, its mentioned "Immigration purpose other than citizenship for Commanwealth of Australia". Is that accepted or it should be "for travel facilities including visa".
Thanks!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For India PCC, the PCC we got, its mentioned "Immigration purpose other than citizenship for Commanwealth of Australia". Is that accepted or it should be "for travel facilities including visa".
> Thanks!


This is fine and accepted.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For India PCC, the PCC we got, its mentioned "Immigration purpose other than citizenship for Commanwealth of Australia". Is that accepted or it should be "for travel facilities including visa".
> Thanks!


It’s good enough 

Cheers


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing well.

According to DHA, 75% visa processed is approx 5 months and 90% is 7 months. In my case, my agent received 2 CO contacts on separate date asking (2 PCCs, form 80 and 1339) on Dec 2018 and Med Check which was Jan 2019 . My questions are:

1. Do CO contacts put me the back of the queue and make me wait 5-7 months again starting from the exact date of the contacts? 
2. Is Case Officer change every time my case picked?

I apologise for any inconvenience. Thank you very much and have a nice day.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


1. Not necessarily 
But your agent could have avoided these CO contacts.
He has delayed your grant by not uploading these documents voluntarily 

2. Probably not

You will just have to wait patiently for the grant or CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## neo-the-one (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

would like to have your opinion on this as well:

After the 189 Visa grant I am planning to do a validation trip. However my final permanent move with the family will be, most probably, 1.5 to 2 years after the validation trip ( dont ask me why :-| )

I know that 189 visa is valid 5 years from the date of grant. But is there any limit for continuous stay outside Australia in those 5 years after doing the validation trip?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neo-the-one said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> would like to have your opinion on this as well:
> 
> ...


Nope 
You can enter even on the last day of your PR travel rights and live happily thereafter forever

It’s just if you want to travel out of Australia, when you may face problem getting a RRV if you have not stayed in Australia for at least 2 years in the last 5 years
Secondly, if you apply for citizenship, you may have a hard time convincing them that you intend to actually migrate to Australia if you live abroad too often for extended periods 

Other then that no issues

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

I am currently in the process of filling my 189 visa application.
I have also generated the HAP Id for me and my wife using the My Health Declarations section.
I will be taking the health examinations sometime next week based on the availability.

In the Visa Application, should I mention the HAP Id in the main applicant details page and the dependent member details page?

If I am not able to take the health checkup before I submit my VISA application, is it okay to write 'I have generated HAP ID and planning to appear for medical check up' in the description column?

Please suggest.

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am currently in the process of filling my 189 visa application.
> I have also generated the HAP Id for me and my wife using the My Health Declarations section.
> ...


Complete the health exam and then submit the application 
2/3 days delay doesn’t matter in the scheme of things

Cheers


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

Hii NB,
I'm still waiting
Pls suggest ...

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> Hii NB,
> I'm still waiting
> Pls suggest ...
> 
> Thank you


Quote the post you are talking about

I don’t have the time to search all your posts and then answer

Cheers


----------



## jayanthps (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi NB,

First of all, you're awesome!! Taking your time out to help people here and replying to almost all queries is commendable 

Long story short, I asked my consultant to put my application on hold for my son's birth(1st week, Dec '19) and have submitted passport and birth certificate along with medicals on 13th Feb '19. I'm waiting for my grant since then. Over a month now and still haven't received the grant. When I see few people announcing the arrival of their grants within a week after submission or in some cases even a day or two, it strikes to me that something is not ok. Is it wise to followup with CO for status? I'm trying not to pester the CO because I understand they too have piles of applications to process and my "is it done?" note might piss that person off. Any advice?

Cheers!
Jay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jayanthps said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> First of all, you're awesome!! Taking your time out to help people here and replying to almost all queries is commendable
> 
> ...


You have to wait patiently 
For every grant that you see on the forum ahead of you, be rest assured that there would be 10 who would be delayed more then you

Relax

Cheers


----------



## dreamabraod (Dec 16, 2018)

That's one great article! Many Thanks for taking out the time to pen it down.

you mentioned:
"For example a Software Tester will be tempted to get assessed as Software Engineer so that he does not have to wait for sponsorship, but may fail to convince the CO how his job is that of an engineer and not of a Tester, even if he gets a positive assessment from ACS"

I am a software tester and will be soon applying for the Aus PR. Which anzsco code will be suitable for me? I could only find that of a Software Engineer. If that's the one, do you think I will have any difficulties in getting the PR grant?

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Post from a worried applicant.

Hey NB,

Hope you are doing great and remember me.

I lodged my visa on July 2nd
Had my new born on July 30th 
Uploaded son's passport and bcc
Had first CO contact October 17th for wife and sons medicals
Completed it on October 30th
Moved to USA on November 17th, uploaded the same on December 21st as change of circumstances 

There has been no news from CO after October 30th. Am clueless now. 

Please advise me if I can do anything to get an answer from them.

I have already crossed 8 months now in terms of processing timelines


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamabraod said:


> That's one great article! Many Thanks for taking out the time to pen it down.
> 
> you mentioned:
> "For example a Software Tester will be tempted to get assessed as Software Engineer so that he does not have to wait for sponsorship, but may fail to convince the CO how his job is that of an engineer and not of a Tester, even if he gets a positive assessment from ACS"
> ...


It depends on your RnR
If you are doing only manual testing , then the ideal Anzsco code for you will be 261314
If you are doing automation testing, then you may qualify as software engineer 261313

You see your RnR and decide

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

For submitting NSW pre-invite,for software engineer, what "employemnt related documents" we should give?
As per website:
"Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application."

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For submitting NSW pre-invite,for software engineer, what "employemnt related documents" we should give?
> As per website:
> ...


The same set of documents you would give to the DHA

Give the Maximum possible evidence like offer letter, payslips, bank statements , tax documents, PF documents, promotion letters, commendation letters, reference letter or SD 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> The same set of documents you would give to the DHA
> 
> Give the Maximum possible evidence like offer letter, payslips, bank statements , tax documents, PF documents, promotion letters, commendation letters, reference letter or SD
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!'=
In case if we miss some document related to employment while submitting NSW pre-invite, can we add those after we receive final invite for visa lodge?


----------



## Aussie dream 1980 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

Been a silent observer and got my NSW 190 PR for family of 4 yesterday (16/Mar/19). I have a doubt. For a validation trip to Aus, can I land in Perth and return to India instead of going to Sydney. I shall go to Sydney at a later date which shall be beyond my IED... Is that fine... Pls let me know.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks!'=
> In case if we miss some document related to employment while submitting NSW pre-invite, can we add those after we receive final invite for visa lodge?


These 2 departments are absolutely different and have nothing to do with each other 

Once you get the final invite , You can add or remove documents from those you submitted to nsw as you deem fit

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussie dream 1980 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Been a silent observer and got my NSW 190 PR for family of 4 yesterday (16/Mar/19). I have a doubt. For a validation trip to Aus, can I land in Perth and return to India instead of going to Sydney. I shall go to Sydney at a later date which shall be beyond my IED... Is that fine... Pls let me know.


You can land at any airport in Australia 

It’s immaterial 
You can land in Perth and go back, and your IED will be considered as complete 

Just make sure that all applicants complete the IED, and not just the main applicant 

Cheers


----------



## Aussie dream 1980 (Mar 16, 2019)

NB said:


> You can land at any airport in Australia
> 
> It’s immaterial
> You can land in Perth and go back, and your IED will be considered as complete
> ...


Thanks NB for your immediate response. Yes, all 4 shall complete.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> These 2 departments are absolutely different and have nothing to do with each other
> 
> Once you get the final invite , You can add or remove documents from those you submitted to nsw as you deem fit
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!
Any idea what is the max size in GB for each document and also the total size in GB allowed for the documents?


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> These 2 departments are absolutely different and have nothing to do with each other
> 
> Once you get the final invite , You can add or remove documents from those you submitted to nsw as you deem fit
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!
Any idea what is the max size in GB for each document and also the total size in GB allowed for the documents?
Apreciate your help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks!
> Any idea what is the max size in GB for each document and also the total size in GB allowed for the documents?


No idea

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Post from a worried applicant.
> 
> Hey NB,
> 
> ...


NB,

Any thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Post from a worried applicant.
> 
> Hey NB,
> 
> ...


I was not tracking your posts as you preferred to be active on other threads all these months

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> No idea
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!

Do we need to submit employment documents for claimed points period , or for complete employment history (and current) , while submitting NSW pre-invite?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do we need to submit employment documents for claimed points period , or for complete employment history (and current) , while submitting NSW pre-invite?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


The period for which points are claimed would be sufficient for nsw preinvite 

You would anyways be uploading a CV which would have all your other employment details


Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> The period for which points are claimed would be sufficient for nsw preinvite
> 
> You would anyways be uploading a CV which would have all your other employment details
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot again!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

NB said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Post from a worried applicant.
> ...


But what it has to do with asking for your thoughts?


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

Hii NB,

Visa lodged : 8th march under 233111

PCC, Medicals uploaded : 15 june 2018

CO Contact for PTE Scores : 17 july 2018 ; Replied : 18 june 2018 ; CO Team : Adelaide

Still waiting.
Pls guide what can I do .
Il be highly grateful


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi NB,


I had lodged my visa application on 28th Feb 2019. My time to lodge application was till 12th March 2019. As per my agent, the login etc should have expired on Skill select website, once the time to accept invite is over. But even after my invite is accepted and my timeline for accepting invite i.e. 12 th March is over, but still I am able to login there and see my case as LODGED.

What does that resemble? I hope that it does not have anything bad for my grant like....a CO is not yet alloted, or DIBP has not start processing my case for grant etc......

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> I had lodged my visa application on 28th Feb 2019. My time to lodge application was till 12th March 2019. As per my agent, the login etc should have expired on Skill select website, once the time to accept invite is over. But even after my invite is accepted and my timeline for accepting invite i.e. 12 th March is over, but still I am able to login there and see my case as LODGED.
> ...


The role of Skillselect is over the moment you lodge your visa application 

You are getting paranoid 
It’s better you take a break from the forum and forget that you have applied for PR

You have appointed an agent and so let him do his work
He will keep track of your application, and advise you if there is any development

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> Hii NB,
> 
> Visa lodged : 8th march under 233111
> 
> ...


189 or 190 ?

Cheers


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

189

Visa lodged : 8th march under 233111

PCC, Medicals uploaded : 15 june 2018

CO Contact for PTE Scores : 17 july 2018 ; Replied : 18 june 2018 ; CO Team : Adelaide


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> 189
> 
> Visa lodged : 8th march under 233111
> 
> ...


Try to call up the help centre and maybe it will nudge them

You can also use their feedback form on the website to enquire the status of your application 

Make sure that you are extremely polite

Cheers


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

NB said:


> Try to call up the help centre and maybe it will nudge them
> 
> You can also use their feedback form on the website to enquire the status of your application
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Finally entered OZ befor IED... now the question is, there is no stamping on my passport and I will be going back to come back later permanently. Now what proof do I have that my trip is validated and there will be no issue when I enter again? Can anyone share there experience


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Finally entered OZ befor IED... now the question is, there is no stamping on my passport and I will be going back to come back later permanently. Now what proof do I have that my trip is validated and there will be no issue when I enter again? Can anyone share there experience


There is no hard evidence 
It’s all recorded electronically 
I have not heard of any case where the IED was disputed 

Keep the airlines boarding pass safely in case you still want to as evidence 

Cheers


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Finally entered OZ befor IED... now the question is, there is no stamping on my passport and I will be going back to come back later permanently. Now what proof do I have that my trip is validated and there will be no issue when I enter again? Can anyone share there experience


They don't do stamping anymore ? All my previous arrivals until 2 years ago were stamped.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Dear NB,

Your prediction was right. Today I receive NJL after 14 months since my Bank's MD replied in generic which contradicts branch Manager"s certificate.

What can I do?


----------



## harleyy_10 (Feb 10, 2019)

*Parents Visa*

Hi,
Thank you for sharing the information. It's very helpful. I have a follow-up question after one gets the PR. How can they ensure their parents are able to live with them if they pass the balance family test. Does 143 guarantee permanent residency to parents after 2-3 years and in the meanwhile, can they come on a temporary visa?

Thanks


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

> Originally Posted by apoorva.agrawal.86 View Post
> Hi NB,
> 
> I am currently in the process of filling my 189 visa application.
> ...





NB said:


> Complete the health exam and then submit the application
> 2/3 days delay doesn’t matter in the scheme of things
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I contacted the health center in Sweden for the health assessment appointment, but the earliest appointment that I am getting is on 8th April, as all earlier slots are full.

Would you recommend I still wait for the health assessment to take place and then submit the visa application or should I add a comment stating the assessment date is 8th April, in case my documents are in place for the application?

Regards,
A


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

If relevant experience is 10+years (as per EIO), then:

1) Can we edit EIO for NSW after pre-invite, but before final invite?
2) If yes, then relevant experience as per EIO is 11+ for NSW, 
if I edit "Relevant employment as Yes" and make that as "Relevant employment as NO" for couple of years , showing total relevant experience as 8+ as per EIO.
Points for employment will remain same, so is it fine if that is done?
Will it have any adverse effect later?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> If relevant experience is 10+years (as per EIO), then:
> 
> 1) Can we edit EIO for NSW after pre-invite, but before final invite?
> 2) If yes, then relevant experience as per EIO is 11+ for NSW,
> ...


You should not edit the EOI after you have got the preinvite
If at all you have made a mistake, you should inform the state that you have made an error and you have made the following correction in the EOI

You may fall into trouble if you are trying to do it deliberately 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Your prediction was right. Today I receive NJL after 14 months since my Bank's MD replied in generic which contradicts branch Manager"s certificate.
> 
> What can I do?


I don’t remember your case

But if it is complicated, then appoint a good Mara agent and reply to the NJL through him

But a good Mara agent will not be cheap

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harleyy_10 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for sharing the information. It's very helpful. I have a follow-up question after one gets the PR. How can they ensure their parents are able to live with them if they pass the balance family test. Does 143 guarantee permanent residency to parents after 2-3 years and in the meanwhile, can they come on a temporary visa?
> 
> Thanks


You can sponsor your parents for PR after you have lived for 2 years
It’s a costly visa about 50k per person so nearly 100K aud for both the parents
In addition, you also have to give bond for 10k for 10 years if I remember correctly 

The processing delay is still 3-4 years even for this visa and they will need to pass the medicals exams

In this meantime they can certainly visit you on tourist visa
How long visa they will get will depend on the strength of the evidence they provide on their roots in their home country

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I contacted the health center in Sweden for the health assessment appointment, but the earliest appointment that I am getting is on 8th April, as all earlier slots are full.
> 
> ...


It’s too late
If you are ready to submit and have the basic documents and fees ready, go ahead and submit

Give the hap ids in the application for all applicants
No need for any note
The clinic will upload the results and the same will be attached to your application automatically 

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

I am filling up my VISA application and below are my doubts.

When putting details for Migrant Family Member.

1. Shall I choose Child\Parent in Relationship type when entering details for my Baby.
2. Intended state of residence in Australia? I opted Unknown because I am not sure which state\city I will go.
3. Shall I also quote the details of my Parents under Non Migrating family members ?
4. Clear me about Health details. Shall we go before paying fees or what is the best approach I am very confused at least on this point.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> I am filling up my VISA application and below are my doubts.
> 
> When putting details for Migrant Family Member.
> 
> ...


1. Child
2. Give a state. It doesn’t matter
3. NO
4. Most members complete their medical before submitting the application 
I don’t understand what’s the hesitation and confusion 

Cheers


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

NB said:


> CHeck with your airlines or just drop an email to Singapore consulate and recheck with them
> 
> In any case singapore visa is not very costly, just get it it and be secure
> 
> Cheers


Singapore air confirmed that I can use this facility. local SIN embassy and SIN ICA could not give a definite answer. thanks.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

*Posting on behalf of my friend:*

As per ACS , employment after Jan 2007 is relevant.
Already filed EOI 189, for Feb,2007 - Nov,2018 - Employment for Company1 as relevant. Claiming 15 points for employment.

1) Now, if she edit 189 EOI and mark employment for Feb,2007 - Apr,2015 as relevant, and from May,2015 - Nov,2018 as non-relevant.
Then will claimed points be same as 15 for employment?, Will it affect Visa grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> *Posting on behalf of my friend:*
> 
> As per ACS , employment after Jan 2007 is relevant.
> Already filed EOI 189, for Feb,2007 - Nov,2018 - Employment for Company1 as relevant. Claiming 15 points for employment.
> ...


Have you already got the invite ?
If not, then edit the EOI as above.
The points will remain the same


Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Have you already got the invite ?
> If not, then edit the EOI as above.
> The points will remain the same
> 
> ...


Thanks!
*Posting on behalf of a friend*

She did not get invite yet.
As per EIO, last 10 years of experience is asked, if claming points for Feb,2007- Apr- 2015, then experience considering for last 10 years will be considered from 2009?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks!
> *Posting on behalf of a friend*
> 
> She did not get invite yet.
> As per EIO, last 10 years of experience is asked, if claming points for Feb,2007- Apr- 2015, then experience considering for last 10 years will be considered from 2009?


I am sorry
My bad
You are right
Only experience for the last 10 years will be considered 

So she has no option but to claim points for the current employment also to get 15 points for experience 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> I am sorry
> My bad
> You are right
> Only experience for the last 10 years will be considered
> ...


Thanks again for your help!


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

After submitting NSW pre-invite, NSW Payment Receipt email came.
Any other emails/notifications expected?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> After submitting NSW pre-invite, NSW Payment Receipt email came.
> Any other emails/notifications expected?
> Thanks!


Only if they need some clarification or documents 

Else it will be the final invite

Cheers


----------



## pbp2018 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi NB, 

I applied for my 189 in August 2018 and received grant on 1st week of Jan 2019. In parallel, late November 2018 I also applied for Canadian PR as I did not want to take a chance. Now on March 1st week, I got my Canadian PR application approved (though the PR has not been activated yet, as I have not made my first landing in Canada and got the IRCC formalities completed). When I filled my 189 application form, in form 80, I mentioned that I do not have PR rights in another country. Given this, will this be considered a change in circumstance? That I got my PR application for Canada approved after about 2 months of my 189 grant? I am not sure if I am expected to complete the Form 1022 to let the department know that my application has approved (however I am still not a permanent resident of Canada). Appreciate your response as I am struggling to get a direction from all other sources I have tried so far. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pbp2018 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I applied for my 189 in August 2018 and received grant on 1st week of Jan 2019. In parallel, late November 2018 I also applied for Canadian PR as I did not want to take a chance. Now on March 1st week, I got my Canadian PR application approved (though the PR has not been activated yet, as I have not made my first landing in Canada and got the IRCC formalities completed). When I filled my 189 application form, in form 80, I mentioned that I do not have PR rights in another country. Given this, will this be considered a change in circumstance? That I got my PR application for Canada approved after about 2 months of my 189 grant? I am not sure if I am expected to complete the Form 1022 to let the department know that my application has approved (however I am still not a permanent resident of Canada). Appreciate your response as I am struggling to get a direction from all other sources I have tried so far. Thanks!


You have already got a grant in jan 19 for Australia 

Till that point you were not a pr holder in any other country
So as far as Australia goes, you have nothing to inform them on what happens after the pr is granted

Check what you should have done in your Canadian application post Jan 19 after being granted the Australian pr



Cheers


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi NB

I submitted my 189 Visa application on 19th February with almost all possible documents, recently I got PF statement from my previous organisation who had PF trust instead of Govt managed PF fund, should I now attach the notarized PF statement ( CO hasn't asked it yet ) I however have attached all bank statement and Tax statements for that my tenure with that employer.

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussyzz said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I submitted my 189 Visa application on 19th February with almost all possible documents, recently I got PF statement from my previous organisation who had PF trust instead of Govt managed PF fund, should I now attach the notarized PF statement ( CO hasn't asked it yet ) I however have attached all bank statement and Tax statements for that my tenure with that employer.
> 
> ...


PF is an important 3rd party evidence

Upload it asap

Cheers


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

Could you please confirm on the below.

I have an EOI lodged on 22nd Feb for 261313.

I have applied for reassessment on 261312.

Can i update job code in the old EOI or do i need to create a new EOI for this job code.

If a person gets invitation on this update EOI will there be any problem at later stage because assessment date will be after EOI date.

Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Baljeet20186 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Could you please confirm on the below.
> 
> ...


As long as you have a valid ACS assessment for another Anzsco code prior to the EOI date, it will not be a problem
So in your case you have a valid assessment for 261313 prior to the EOI, so even if the 261312 assessment is after the EOI, it will not matter

Cheers


----------



## Cool123 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

I am going to apply for ACS reassessment as my previous ACS expired last month. I just want to confirm regarding the below two points before submitting my new application.

1: I have two changes since my last assessment. One is experience added with same employer and same designation and renewed my old passport. I will be uploading new passport and updated Statutory declaration(having additional experience with same employer and same designation). All my old documents are automatically linked to my new application. Please suggest if any other document required for reassessment.

2: Do I need to follow any naming convention while uploading the documents? Since my last assessment, I was in US for nearly 1 year and for remaining duration(1 year) in 
India. I will be uploading the same Statutory declaration for last two years with employment durations listed for US and India. Can I name it as 
*Work_Experience_Document_India_and_USA* or need to follow any specific naming convention? Please suggest.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cool123 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS reassessment as my previous ACS expired last month. I just want to confirm regarding the below two points before submitting my new application.
> 
> ...


As far as ACS is concerned, they require so few documents, that it is not possible for the assessor to accidentally miss any
Don’t make the name so long..the assessor is not a class 1 student that he has to be spoonfed

Work_exp_sd_2019

Cheers


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

Need opinion /university lecturer /65 points

I need expert opinion on my situation as I will loose 10 points from age after May 2019. I already have applied as software engineer with 70 points and no invite yet.
With new occupation added to list this month, if I apply for university lecturer do I stand a chance to get invite within next 2 months with 65 points. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Schawla said:


> Need opinion /university lecturer /65 points
> 
> I need expert opinion on my situation as I will loose 10 points from age after May 2019. I already have applied as software engineer with 70 points and no invite yet.
> With new occupation added to list this month, if I apply for university lecturer do I stand a chance to get invite within next 2 months with 65 points. Thanks!


The government is encouraging applicants to go regional 

Explore the possibilities of regional jobs as an university lecturer in your field 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

For some of my documents, there is firstname, middle name(Father's name) and last name. But for some there is no middle name (just first and last name). Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For some of my documents, there is firstname, middle name(Father's name) and last name. But for some there is no middle name (just first and last name). Please suggest.


Not an issue

Wherever asked in the application and various forms, if you have been known by any other name, just give the short name

Also get an affidavit made that both the names are of the same person
Any local notary will do it

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Not an issue
> 
> Wherever asked in the application and various forms, if you have been known by any other name, just give the short name
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi 
Please answer my silly query.
Is there an official link like dha has for invitation no's, for official grants each months as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

awara said:


> Hi
> Please answer my silly query.
> Is there an official link like dha has for invitation no's, for official grants each months as well.


Invitation- YES- Skillselect website
There is a lag of a month or so, but the data does get published 

Number of grants- only a month or so after the end of the year which is 30th June

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Dear NB

Do you think the skilled work regional is going to be a new visa just like 189? And is it going to be a separate visa other than 489 or an added quota to 489?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear NB
> 
> Do you think the skilled work regional is going to be a new visa just like 189? And is it going to be a separate visa other than 489 or an added quota to 489?
> 
> ...


I think it will be a whole new category 

Wait for the fine print

It’s going to be implemented only from July this year, provided the new government after the elections also approves it

Nothing to be hurried about

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

NB said:


> I think it will be a whole new category
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was asking your opinion about 489 visa you said no need to be in a tearing hurry a few days ago as I'm a young person , seems it's the new normal now funny how life changes drastically. Pretty much the end of 189 though very very few will get. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbp2018 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi NB,

I sincerely appreciate your response. I was worried about this statement in the Form #1022 (Notification of changes in circumstances).

Use this form to notify the Department of any changes in your circumstances that affect any answers on your application form. 

You do not have to notify the Department of any changes in your circumstances that occurred:

* after you have been immigration cleared (if you applied 
for your visa outside Australia).

I have just got the grant and haven't cleared the immigration yet in Australia.

Please can you advise?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pbp2018 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I sincerely appreciate your response. I was worried about this statement in the Form #1022 (Notification of changes in circumstances).
> 
> ...


Then upload the changed details


Cheers


----------



## pbp2018 (Apr 23, 2018)

I apologize for another follow up. There is no option to update this detail in my immiaccount and the email I got my grant was an 'auto-generate' email. Please do you know if there is an email to contact department for updating these details?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pbp2018 said:


> I apologize for another follow up. There is no option to update this detail in my immiaccount and the email I got my grant was an 'auto-generate' email. Please do you know if there is an email to contact department for updating these details?


Fill a form 1022 and upload it

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,
USA FBI PCC is valid for how many months? Its not mentioned on PCC.
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> USA FBI PCC is valid for how many months? Its not mentioned on PCC.
> Thanks!


Any pcc is valid for 12 months from the date of issue as far as DHA is concerned 

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi NB,

There has been some announcements by Australia Govt with regards to migration program 2019-2020

https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au/davidcoleman/Pages/plan-for-australias-future-population.aspx

Does any of this impact to already invited folks and waiting for PR grant ?

Thanks,
Amit



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> There has been some announcements by Australia Govt with regards to migration program 2019-2020
> 
> ...


Nope

Those already invited or whose applications are under processing will not be affected

Relax


Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi NB,

Looking at the current changes suggested for new FY, is that possible that they will stop clearing 75 pointers backlog (189) as well until new FY? As the new grants will fall in new FY.
What do you suggest?

Cheers
DOE- 15-Feb-2019
Stream: 261313
points: 75+5
NSW pre invite -14-03-19 (on hold)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Looking at the current changes suggested for new FY, is that possible that they will stop clearing 75 pointers backlog (189) as well until new FY? As the new grants will fall in new FY.
> What do you suggest?
> ...


I don’t predict grants

But 189 concept is very clear
There is no ambiguity or leeway with anyone

High points will always beat lower points irrespective of the DOE

So if there are sufficient 80 pointers in the system, on the date of the round , then there is no question of 75 pointers being cleared

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

*Posing on behalf of a friend*

For claiming parter points, if relevant experience for the partner, is 3 months (after deducting years by ACS). Can partner points be claimed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> *Posing on behalf of a friend*
> 
> For claiming parter points, if relevant experience for the partner, is 3 months (after deducting years by ACS). Can partner points be claimed?


Even if it is just one day after deduction, it’s good enough
The partner just needs a positive assessment 
Check if s/he meets the other requirements like age and English score

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

*Posting for behalf of a friend
*
One of the employments was assessed as Software Engineer, though was a testing role.
She applied again for ACS, uploading updated SD with additional testing roles and responsibilities.
Still, ACS included that under software engineer code.On sending an email to CO, to exclude testing employment tenure from software engineer, reply was we are not able to edit result letter.
Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> *Posting for behalf of a friend
> *
> One of the employments was assessed as Software Engineer, though was a testing role.
> She applied again for ACS, uploading updated SD with additional testing roles and responsibilities.
> ...


I am not able to understand what you are saying

When you apply for ACS assessment , you choose under which Anzsco code you want the assessment done
The assessor cannot take a unilateral decision and change the Anzsco code

So you mean to say you applied under 261314 and yet the asssesor unilaterally assessed you under 261313 ?

MOreover, the chances of invite under 261313 are a hundred times more then 261314, so why does she still want 261314 only ?

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> I am not able to understand what you are saying
> 
> When you apply for ACS assessment , you choose under which Anzsco code you want the assessment done
> The assessor cannot take a unilateral decision and change the Anzsco code
> ...


 ACS first application : Company1,Company2,Company3 and Company4 - applied under 261313, but for company 4 roles and responsible were of software tester, but designation as software engineer.
In ACS outcome letter Company1,Company2,Company3 and Company4 were assessed under 261313

ACS second application : applied under 261313 and uploaded updated SD for company 4 with designation as Software QA engineer and additional testing roles and responsibilities.
In ACS outcome letter Company1,Company2,Company3 and Company4 were assessed under 261313. Designation for company4 was still mentioned as Software Engineer in outcome letter.
Though for company4, it was a testing role.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> ACS first application : Company1,Company2,Company3 and Company4 - applied under 261313, but for company 4 roles and responsible were of software tester, but designation as software engineer.
> In ACS outcome letter Company1,Company2,Company3 and Company4 were assessed under 261313
> 
> ACS second application : applied under 261313 and uploaded updated SD for company 4 with designation as Software QA engineer and additional testing roles and responsibilities.
> ...


So what is the problem ?

Don’t claim points for experience in the EOI for company 4
Mark it as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> So what is the problem ?
> 
> Don’t claim points for experience in the EOI for company 4
> Mark it as non relevant
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

Will Visa CO may have any questions, on ACS outcome being different than what is relevant in EOI? Does she need to provide documents for company4 as well during visa lodge?
Sorry, if these are silly questions.
Thanks again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Will Visa CO may have any questions, on ACS outcome being different than what is relevant in EOI? Does she need to provide documents for company4 as well during visa lodge?
> Sorry, if these are silly questions.
> Thanks again.


The problem mainly arises when you claim points
If you are not claiming points for a particular employment, it’s not an issue, even if allowed by ACS 


Some members provide evidence for company 4, some don’t

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,

Me and my family have received our grants today.Thanks for all your valuable inputs throughout my journey.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Me and my family have received our grants today.Thanks for all your valuable inputs throughout my journey.


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> There has been some announcements by Australia Govt with regards to migration program 2019-2020
> 
> ...


no it does not impact people who already are invited.


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

I am filling form 1221.

For question 3. Name in your own language.
Do I need to type my name here in Hindi ? Secondly I am not able to type in this field but for other fields I am allowed to write?

For question 24 where I need to provide current employment details.

Under contact telephone and email address section.
Do I need to provide my personal mobile phone number here OR my office desk phone number OR general phone number which company has mentioned in the reference letter?
Do I need to provide my work email address ( [email protected] ) or something else?









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sohanbir said:


> I am filling form 1221.
> 
> For question 3. Name in your own language.
> Do I need to type my name here in Hindi ? Secondly I am not able to type in this field but for other fields I am allowed to write?
> ...


Q3. Leave it blank

Q24. Give company phone and company general email id given on website for contact 

Cheers


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi NB,
Is it mandatory for everyone to upload form 1221 along with form 80.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi NB,
> Is it mandatory for everyone to upload form 1221 along with form 80.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


It’s absolutely optional

But most members prefer to fill and upload it as most of the information is just cut and paste from form 80

Cheers


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

Sir, I have quick question on vetassess:

I submitted my application 10 days ago (in progress)
Today I was browsing my docs, and discovered that the SD that I created has job title mismatch.
SD says: Manager, and my payslip says: Assistant Manager

I tried to upload new doc. But it wont replace the old pdf file on vetasses portal. So i called Vetasses, and they said that I can still email them new file. I am just a little worried now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aerohit said:


> Sir, I have quick question on vetassess:
> 
> I submitted my application 10 days ago (in progress)
> Today I was browsing my docs, and discovered that the SD that I created has job title mismatch.
> ...


I have no idea about Vetassess, butif they have asked you to email them the new file, I think you should believe them

There should be no reason to worry although the issue was best avoided 

cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi NB\ALL,

I have generated my and my family HAP ID from my Immi account.
Now I want to schedule my appointment.

Searching AU website: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...s/health/your-health-examinations-appointment

It says:
You must be examined by one of the Department’s approved panel physicians or clinics.
A panel physician is a doctor or radiologist appointed by the department to do health examinations outside Australia at an approved clinic. See how to contact a panel physician by finding the immigration office nearest to you.

I found the 2 centres in Delhi where I can go. Does anyone recently visited these centres.
How can I book my appointment?

Max Multi Speciality Centre: Lajpat Nagar 4
Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre: Shantiniketan

Any suggestions \ Precautions will be appreciated.

Cheers
Vinay Kumar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB\ALL,
> 
> I have generated my and my family HAP ID from my Immi account.
> Now I want to schedule my appointment.
> ...


Don’t waste time and energy searching for a better clinic
Both will be more or less the same as they are monitored by DHA

Goto the one which is the nearest to you
Just phone the clinic and take an appointment suitable to you 

Take a printout of the hap I’d for all applicants and passports
Take a list of the medicines also you are taking on regular basis, if any

If your wife is also taking the exam, read the precautions applicable for her 

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

NB said:


> Don’t waste time and energy searching for a better clinic
> Both will be more or less the same as they are monitored by DHA
> 
> Goto the one which is the nearest to you
> ...


Thanks again for your guidance. Will ring them and Go.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi sir my question is whether there will be any change in effective date of EOI when points are updated automatically due change in age. Thanks and re […]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kanwar37 said:


> Hi sir my question is whether there will be any change in effective date of EOI when points are updated automatically due change in age. Thanks and re […]


The date of effect will be reset to the date when your points change, irrespective of whether they change manually or automatically or reason including age

Cheers


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks sir


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

If claming partner points, and partner is having 65+ in pte, during visa lodge any other document is required related to English level of the partner?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If claming partner points, and partner is having 65+ in pte, during visa lodge any other document is required related to English level of the partner?
> Thanks!


It should be 50+ in all 4 sections in PTEA, not more then 3 years old

Only the score card has to be sent directly to DHA through PTEA website as far as English is concerned and a copy attached in the application 

Cheers


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

*query*

Hi NB,
I appreciate your replies to so many queries. I have been invited to apply for PR.

My questions is:
I have two kids, while filling the online form there is a question: Are the children in the primary applicant's care and legal custody? I answered it YES.
Now the next question after it, which asks " *Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to the children?*" My query do I have to answer this question as YES, as my wife has equal rights over our children or just answer it NO......

Thanks for your patience.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drdeepak said:


> Hi NB,
> I appreciate your replies to so many queries. I have been invited to apply for PR.
> 
> My questions is:
> ...


The answer is YES
If your wife is a dependent in the application, it will not be a problem 

Cheers


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

*Form 80 query*

Hi NB, 

Many thanks for your reply to my first query & its really amazing that you're so quick to respond. Highly appreciate your support .

In form 80,Part F is related to employment (Ques.19).

It ask to provide details of all employment and unemployment. Specifically, under the heading of Unemployment it asks to provide details (i) from birth up until first employment, (ii) all gaps and breaks between employment and (iii) all gaps between education

for (i) do we have to break up the timeline till 1st employment or can we just mention DOB - date of first employment: From birth till my first employment my daily living expenses and educational expenses were borne by my parents...

for (iii) do we have to provide school education details or just tertiary education details (as asked in question 17).

Regards


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thank you for all your help. Me and my family have received a direct grant. 

1. Is it required to update change of job, change of address, etc to DIBP after first entry to Australia (after the PR grant) ?

2. Would you suggest any steps for first entry travellers to Australia such as opening bank account, medical insurance, etc during first entry visit? I am still not living in Australia and will take at least a few months (maybe 6 to 8 months) before I fully relocate.

3. What documents should I take with me during first entry visit apart from the grant letter? I am assuming I don't have to apply for a tourist visa since I have my PR granted.

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drdeepak said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply to my first query & its really amazing that you're so quick to respond. Highly appreciate your support .
> 
> ...


I gave my schooling details from kg to engineering breaking them up school wise

I also gave details of all my employments from day 1

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for all your help. Me and my family have received a direct grant.
> 
> ...


1. NO
2. All these should be done when you are coming for good
You can think of opening a bank account in case you intend to transfer funds from abroad before you actually migrate 
3. No tourists visa required.
No other documents 

Cheers


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

Dear NB,

In order to attain partner points, I am planning to get my spouse assessed under 261313. She has around 3 years related experience. However, the problem is that she did Bachelor in Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering. So if, as per general trend, ACS wants to deduct 4 years of her experience, is it possible to get a positive assessment in this ANZSCO code?

Appreciate your kind assistance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> In order to attain partner points, I am planning to get my spouse assessed under 261313. She has around 3 years related experience. However, the problem is that she did Bachelor in Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering. So if, as per general trend, ACS wants to deduct 4 years of her experience, is it possible to get a positive assessment in this ANZSCO code?
> 
> Appreciate your kind assistance.


Highly improbable that she will get a positive assessment with only 3 years experience 

If you want to take a chance, apply

Cheers


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

*189*

Hi NB, 
Good morning. 

I would like to know is it _useful_ to provide "Other identity documents" while we have already mentioned "Aadhaar number" as National identity card. 

Thanks in advance 


Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drdeepak said:


> Hi NB,
> Good morning.
> 
> I would like to know is it _useful_ to provide "Other identity documents" while we have already mentioned "Aadhaar number" as National identity card.
> ...


What other identity card are your proposing to give ?

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Hi NB,

I am planning to file a new EOI today for 190 NSW visa only. All the details will be the same(passport, ACS, work exp) as my current EOI, except email id.

Just wanted to confirm, can it create any conflict with my current EOI which is already in the queue? 

Thanks
DOE- 15-Feb-2019
Stream: 261313
points: 75+5
NSW pre-invite -14-03-19 (on hold)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am planning to file a new EOI today for 190 NSW visa only. All the details will be the same(passport, ACS, work exp) as my current EOI, except email id.
> 
> ...


Nope

Go ahead

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> Go ahead
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, Mate.


----------



## sanjai26 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi NB ,
Me and my wife took IELTS and have attached the color copies of the certificate. Should the scores be sent from IELTS directly just like PTE ? 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> Go ahead
> 
> Cheers


I am presuming that the other EOIs are for 189 and other states

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjai26 said:


> Hi NB ,
> Me and my wife took IELTS and have attached the color copies of the certificate. Should the scores be sent from IELTS directly just like PTE ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


PTEA scores have to be sent directly to DHA
No idea about IELTS

Cheers


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Please advise regarding chances of invitation with 65 points of own for registered nurse under 189 and chances of invitation under 190 nsw with 65+5=70 points


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*



NB said:


> I am presuming that the other EOIs are for 189 and other states
> 
> Cheers


I have my current EOI with 189 and 190 NSW selected. I got NSW pre-invite through this EOI. But since I am waiting for 189 next month I can't accept 190 NSW through this.
So I was thinking to create a new EOI for 190 NSW just in case if I don't receive 189 next month I will have a chance of getting 190 again through the new EOI. Please suggest if I am wrong.

Thanks
DOE- 15-Feb-2019
Stream: 261313
points: 75+5
NSW pre-invite -14-03-19 (on hold)


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

NB said:


> Highly improbable that she will get a positive assessment with only 3 years experience
> 
> If you want to take a chance, apply
> 
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kanwar37 said:


> Please advise regarding chances of invitation with 65 points of own for registered nurse under 189 and chances of invitation under 190 nsw with 65+5=70 points


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> I have my current EOI with 189 and 190 NSW selected. I got NSW pre-invite through this EOI. But since I am waiting for 189 next month I can't accept 190 NSW through this.
> So I was thinking to create a new EOI for 190 NSW just in case if I don't receive 189 next month I will have a chance of getting 190 again through the new EOI. Please suggest if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


If you don’t accept this invite, then even if you make a new invite, NSW may not sponsor you as they will consider that you are not serious
You want to take that chance or not, only you can decide 

You can pay the nsw application fees and submit the application and hope that the final invite doesn’t come before 11th April round
That’s the best way I can think of
Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Is there any hope to get 189 invite at 80 points under the code 221111 in the next round?


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*



NB said:


> If you don’t accept this invite, then even if you make a new invite, NSW may not sponsor you as they will consider that you are not serious
> You want to take that chance or not, only you can decide
> 
> You can pay the nsw application fees and submit the application and hope that the final invite doesn’t come before 11th April round
> ...


Considering people getting a final invite after submitting docs in 6-7 days. and my DOE which is 15-02-2019, what do you suggest in my case?

FYI. NSW invite is gonna expire on 28th March.

Thanks
DOE- 15-Feb-2019
Stream: 261313
points: 75+5
NSW pre-invite -14-03-19 (on hold)


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> Is there any hope to get 189 invite at 80 points under the code 221111 in the next round?




I always feel sorry and sympathy for people with such high points do still need to ask such questions. Anyway, wish you good luck my friend. Did you check immitracker for a guidance for your profession. You shall also check in Iscah Migration for that. Their analysis gives a good judgement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

*PTE Scores*

Thanks NB for answering my query regarding PTE Scores.

Actually, I wishing for a direct grant because CO contact will further delay it.

I thought to go with process follwd by "urfriend.rajat1286" to attach "email receipt that I received from pearson confirming the scores have been sent to DHA".

My application is still is in received status in Immiaccount. But I am also concerned that whould it be good or not (Lets hope this doesn't push our decision and cause any further delay).

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Thanks NB for answering my query regarding PTE Scores.
> 
> Actually, I wishing for a direct grant because CO contact will further delay it.
> 
> ...


You can do it even now
I had attached it with my PTEA score card when uploading initial documents itself

No problem. It shouldn’t delay the grant
Make sure you upload in the correct slot

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist.. where can I find this list?


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

Is electronically downloaded Aadhar Card accepted as Identity proof?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist.. where can I find this list?


Here you go

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

There is no difference in documents for 189/190

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Is electronically downloaded Aadhar Card accepted as Identity proof?
> Thanks!


There should be no problem

Cheers


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

*Address change*

Hi NB, 
I received my 189 grant in November 2018.
I made the initial trip in December 2018. 

I recently changed my address. 
I assume i need to fill form 929 and email home affairs. 
Is there anything else i need to do ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redtar1979 said:


> Hi NB,
> I received my 189 grant in November 2018.
> I made the initial trip in December 2018.
> 
> ...


You have already got the grant
Now there is no need whatsoever to keep the DHA uptodate with your current address

Only passport number changes as and when happening, need to be updated

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*



Rupesh_Oz said:


> Considering people getting a final invite after submitting docs in 6-7 days. and my DOE which is 15-02-2019, what do you suggest in my case?
> 
> FYI. NSW invite is gonna expire on 28th March.
> 
> ...


Hi NB,
Please suggest here. Some people suggesting me to go for 190 as nobody knows what's gonna happen in April. they might cease the quota and open in next July.
Seems like a very tough decision for me. 

Thanks
DOE- 15-Feb-2019
Stream: 261313
points: 75+5
NSW pre-invite -14-03-19 (on hold)


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks Buddy


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

*Another 190 grant from Feb*

Guys, looks like another 190 grant with lodgement date of 7 Feb in immitracker. NSW / Sw eng (2613).
Is this the begining of a new trend? 

Experts - any views?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> Please suggest here. Some people suggesting me to go for 190 as nobody knows what's gonna happen in April. they might cease the quota and open in next July.
> Seems like a very tough decision for me.
> 
> ...


That’s a decision only you can take

No sense in asking here and there

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prandood said:


> Guys, looks like another 190 grant with lodgement date of 7 Feb in immitracker. NSW / Sw eng (2613).
> Is this the begining of a new trend?
> 
> Experts - any views?


I don’t believe in immitracker data

No one can predict a grant
It’s all a myth


Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> That’s a decision only you can take
> 
> No sense in asking here and there
> 
> Cheers


Yae, I know its totally my call.

Might I ask what you would have done if you would have been in my situation, as you have seen all the trends and a lot more experience than me?

Thanks
DOE- 15-Feb-2019
Stream: 261313
points: 75+5
NSW pre-invite -14-03-19 (on hold)


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

1. Looking at the new Immigration changes Is it wise to wait for the April's round for 189 with 70 points or should I lodge a visa of my NSW Invite? 

2. Will I be affected by the recent changes for 190 to live outside of Sydney? 

Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> 1. Looking at the new Immigration changes Is it wise to wait for the April's round for 189 with 70 points or should I lodge a visa of my NSW Invite?
> 
> ...


1. Many members are asking me the same question 
But I cannot answer that as each person risk taking capacity is different
I am a cat where’s you may be a tiger so both will not think alike

2. You will not be affected
You can live and work anywhere you like in nsw including Sydney if you accept this invite

Cheers


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I got my grant in Dec 2014 & landed in Sydney May 2015 (five months after the grant) & staying here. Coming May I am eligible to apply citizenship. 

Do I need Indian PCC for Australian citizenship application ? Could anyone confirm this?

Thanks
Siva


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siva19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant in Dec 2014 & landed in Sydney May 2015 (five months after the grant) & staying here. Coming May I am eligible to apply citizenship.
> 
> ...


You will need the Indian pcc
Period of stay in india exceeds 90 days after getting the PR

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB, 

If I Travel After my visa lodgment. Then Do I have to update that in my visa application afterward?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> If I Travel After my visa lodgment. Then Do I have to update that in my visa application afterward?


Any travel more then 14 days should be intimated to the CO

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

If for some employment marked as non-relevant in EOI (but is there in ACS outcome letter) , if we submit Offer letter, experience certificate (without R&R), SD and Bank statements. Will that be fine or CO may ask for more docs for those employments?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> If for some employment marked as non-relevant in EOI (but is there in ACS outcome letter) , if we submit Offer letter, experience certificate (without R&R), SD and Bank statements. Will that be fine or CO may ask for more docs for those employments?


It should be sufficient 
In some cases the CO may insist on RnR on company letter head, so you should be able to get a letter from the hr that as per company policy they can’t issue RnR on letterhead 
The chances of asking this for an experience for which you have not claimed points is very rare 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

If we attach below order confirmation mail form Pearson, for visa application, then it indicates score sent to New Zealand as well. Is that fine if we attach this mail to visa application?

"As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.

Immigration New Zealand Visa Applications 
Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications "


----------



## Aypn (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi NB, I have all documents ready to upload and submit the document. I have booked for medicals on 3 April. Where will i get the HAP id.. i browsed through old posts and got to know that I can submit the documents, pay and and from health declaration link, generate referral letters for medical checkup. Is this correct thing to do. As in previous posts I also see some posts suggesting to do medical checkup first and then submit the documents. What is the difference? can you please help by clarifying. Thanks


----------



## Aypn (Dec 16, 2018)

Aypn said:


> Hi NB, I have all documents ready to upload and submit the document. I have booked for medicals on 3 April. Where will i get the HAP id.. i browsed through old posts and got to know that I can submit the documents, pay and and from health declaration link, generate referral letters for medical checkup. Is this correct thing to do. As in previous posts I also see some posts suggesting to do medical checkup first and then submit the documents. What is the difference? can you please help by clarifying. Thanks


To be more clear this is my plan

1. I lodge the application by 27 Mar 2019 
2. Generate hap id from my health declaration (will there be a link to generate this after lodging the application or only CO can generate after lodging)
3. Go for medicals on 3 April 2019

Please advice regarding point 2

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> If we attach below order confirmation mail form Pearson, for visa application, then it indicates score sent to New Zealand as well. Is that fine if we attach this mail to visa application?
> 
> "As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
> 
> ...


No problem 
Go ahead

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aypn said:


> Hi NB, I have all documents ready to upload and submit the document. I have booked for medicals on 3 April. Where will i get the HAP id.. i browsed through old posts and got to know that I can submit the documents, pay and and from health declaration link, generate referral letters for medical checkup. Is this correct thing to do. As in previous posts I also see some posts suggesting to do medical checkup first and then submit the documents. What is the difference? can you please help by clarifying. Thanks


Generate the hapid first so that you can enter the number in the online application 

That’s what most members do and I also did

In the Immiaccount there is a medicals link in the list of visas
Use that link to generate the hap ids



Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aypn said:


> To be more clear this is my plan
> 
> 1. I lodge the application by 27 Mar 2019
> 2. Generate hap id from my health declaration (will there be a link to generate this after lodging the application or only CO can generate after lodging)
> ...


You can generate hap I’d at any point of time

But read my previous post

Cheers


----------



## Aypn (Dec 16, 2018)

NB said:


> You can generate hap I’d at any point of time
> 
> But read my previous post
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response NB. I will generate the Hap ID and update the HAP ID in the application and lodge it by next couple of days. Is it OK if I go for medicals on 03 Apr. Or should i hold back from lodging the visa application till 03 April. Thanks

PS: I just want to check if my credit card goes through asap - as my last day of submission is 12 Apr


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> No problem
> Go ahead
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi NB ,
I am planning to travel on 189 Visa with my daughter in April 2019 but her passport is expiring in December. Is it a good idea to update the passport here in India and update in Vevo ? Vevo update will take about 30 to 60 days and I dont have that much time so enquiring on this .

Regards


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

I think its time to rename your thread to My 2 Giga Bits


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aypn said:


> Thanks for your response NB. I will generate the Hap ID and update the HAP ID in the application and lodge it by next couple of days. Is it OK if I go for medicals on 03 Apr. Or should i hold back from lodging the visa application till 03 April. Thanks
> 
> PS: I just want to check if my credit card goes through asap - as my last day of submission is 12 Apr


Generate the hap I’d , enter the number in the application and go ahead with visa fees payment

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi NB ,
> I am planning to travel on 189 Visa with my daughter in April 2019 but her passport is expiring in December. Is it a good idea to update the passport here in India and update in Vevo ? Vevo update will take about 30 to 60 days and I dont have that much time so enquiring on this .
> 
> Regards


You have little time left

Do it in Australia 

No sense in taking a risk
In future please make it a point to plan these in advance

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi NB,

I am currently in Singapore and procured all the documents required for submitting the visa application.
However regarding my India PCC, I today came to know from HCI Singapore that there is some adverse report on my last passport. So they have submitted request for fresh Police verification in India on my permanent address back in hometown.

My last date of application submission of documents along with visa application is 9th May,2019.
I have completed all other formalities like Medical, Singapore PCC etc.

As per HCI people the police verification may take 1 month complete and send the report to us.

Please advise what should be my next steps. Should I wait a month for my PCC to arrive or submit my application without Indian PCC ?

Regards,
Amit



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am currently in Singapore and procured all the documents required for submitting the visa application.
> However regarding my India PCC, I today came to know from HCI Singapore that there is some adverse report on my last passport. So they have submitted request for fresh Police verification in India on my permanent address back in hometown.
> ...


You can always attach the pcc at a later date

No sense in delaying the application 

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> You can always attach the pcc at a later date
> 
> No sense in delaying the application
> 
> Cheers




Thanks NB, Do I need to mention any explanation note saying why India PCC is not attached with application ?
As per the current trend is it wise to say that CO will not ask for missing documents until before 2 months ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Thanks NB, Do I need to mention any explanation note saying why India PCC is not attached with application ?
> As per the current trend is it wise to say that CO will not ask for missing documents until before 2 months ?
> 
> 
> ...


Nope
You need not mention it anywhere

You will have to relax
All things will come in its own sweet time

Cheers


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi,
My Query is regarding ACS document verification.

1) I have R&R letter prepared document from all my organization , but in one of the R&R letter neither hours nor keyword 'full time' is mentioned ,so would it be any issue.?
2) How can i claim my spouse points , do I need to get her document access parallel with mine.She is C.A. and accessing body is different.
3) Can I get her document access later one once mine get accesses successfully and then claim points.?
4)Regarding document notarization , can i get them attested from doctor , if yes lets say doctor doesn't have stamp saying"certify to be true" what will I do in this case.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anshu1987 said:


> Hi,
> My Query is regarding ACS document verification.
> 
> 1) I have R&R letter prepared document from all my organization , but in one of the R&R letter neither hours nor keyword 'full time' is mentioned ,so would it be any issue.?
> ...


1. Not acceptable . It has to be there 

2. As long as she has a positive assessment, the agency doesn’t matter
The Anzsco code should be in MLTSSL and she should have competent English

3. You can claim points at any point of time

4. Where are you living ?
India..it has to be done by a notary
In Australia, then just get it done by any JP

Cheers


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

*189*

Hi NB, 

Good Day.


Couple of questions:

1. Is National identity document essential for kids? Won't passport suffice??

2. Do I need to upload certified scanned copies of the documents or scanned copies of original is ok?


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drdeepak said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Good Day.
> 
> ...


1. If they have Aadhar, upload it or leave it

2. Scanned copies is sufficient as long as you scan them using the colour option even for black and white documents 

If you are here for the long run, make a signature like most members have made
It makes life much easier 

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

NB said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> > Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist.. where can I find this list?
> ...


 thanks a lot mate.


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

What are the things to be done when i move permanently to Australia with a PR? ( Medicare, centrelink etc)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the things to be done when i move permanently to Australia with a PR? ( Medicare, centrelink etc)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Medicare
Tax number
Bank account
Private health insurance 

Cheers


----------



## LeoB (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi NB,

After lodging 190 visa (NSW), I checked the health assessment status and it saying: EXAMINATION IN PROGRESS. quoted 

"A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter"

I am totally confused since I have not done any visa health check in the last 12 months. Last time I did was Aug 2017 in Singapore.

Do you have any idea on this?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

anshu1987 said:


> Hi,
> My Query is regarding ACS document verification.
> 
> 1) I have R&R letter prepared document from all my organization , but in one of the R&R letter neither hours nor keyword 'full time' is mentioned ,so would it be any issue.?
> ...


1. Get another letter issued where "full time employee" is mentioned.
2. I ma sure you would have done the research for spouse skills assessment, why don't you get this done side-by-side (parallel) to your skills assessment. You would save a good time in doing this.
3. You can do it anytime. As I said in the earlier point, if you think spouse points have to be added to your application, get it done along with your application. Why do you want to wait for another time?
4. Documents have to be notarized by notary, not a doctor. Have a look at this: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LeoB said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> After lodging 190 visa (NSW), I checked the health assessment status and it saying: EXAMINATION IN PROGRESS. quoted
> 
> ...


Did you enter the 2017 medical tests hap I’d in your application?

Cheers


----------



## LeoB (Mar 27, 2019)

No, I didn't. But I used same immi account to lodge visa in 2017. Could it be linked up?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LeoB said:


> No, I didn't. But I used same immi account to lodge visa in 2017. Could it be linked up?


Looks like a bug and the old hap I’d has been linked to the current application also

Anyways, as it has expired, most probably in a couple of days, you will see a new message for submitting the medicals

You have no plans to get the medicals done voluntarily, and you will wait for the co to generate the hap I’d and ask you to get them done ?

Cheers


----------



## jayanthps (Feb 28, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to wait patiently
> For every grant that you see on the forum ahead of you, be rest assured that there would be 10 who would be delayed more then you
> 
> Relax
> ...


Thanks brother! 

I got my grant 2 days ago. 26th March. :first:

Thanks to you and other active members here who gave their 2 bits too, which made a hell lot of bits for people like me who were and are still waiting for the grant!

Flying to Melbourne on 4th May for validation trip along with my family lane:

Cheers


----------



## nikita9 (Feb 7, 2018)

HI 

Could you please help me.

I got a second query. but this time the status is showing further assessment and Click Button for Information provided is not enable. However I have uploaded the required document. On fisrt query click button was enable. Is this normal ?

Visa Lodge on 15 Oct 2018
1st CO contact 23 Jan 2019 (uploaded the requested docs and Click the button)
2nd CO Contact 22 Mar 2019 ( uploaded the doc, BUT NO CLICK BUTTON , Status On IMMI - further assessment)

Thanks for help.

Thanks
Nikita


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikita9 said:


> HI
> 
> Could you please help me.
> 
> ...


Give details of both contact reasons 

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi NB,
I wanted to share my happiness that i received my direct Grant today- exactly 3 months from date of Lodgment. I wanted to specially thank you for patiently going through all my queries and answering them sufficiently. No words are enough to describe your help and support. Please let me know if i can seek further guidance from you about Oz.
Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi NB,
> I wanted to share my happiness that i received my direct Grant today- exactly 3 months from date of Lodgment. I wanted to specially thank you for patiently going through all my queries and answering them sufficiently. No words are enough to describe your help and support. Please let me know if i can seek further guidance from you about Oz.
> Regards,
> Ravi


Congratulations 

No problem in asking

Cheers


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB
This time I am writing in your thread to say thanks to you unlike my previous messages where I had to ask questions.
Today I got PR, thanks for your support and suggestions during my journey.
I really appreciate your efforts for everybody and your straightforward but helping attitude.


----------



## nikita9 (Feb 7, 2018)

*nikita9*



NB said:


> Give details of both contact reasons
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for you response, Below is details :

1st Query 23 Jan 2019, ( CO - A )
For health assessment ( as previous ones had been expired, so its expected.) Health Assesment completed on 30 Jan , and IMMI account reflected the same (no further action on Health assement ) Clicked the button "Yes, I have provided all the information required."

2nd Query 22 Mar 2019 (CO - B )
FOr Child Evidence of Identity( child passport has old pic of him ). CO Asking Statutory Declaration from an Australian Citizen. Completed and uploaded the required DOC on 24th Mar 2019. But Because this time button "Yes, I have provided all the information required." is not enable so NOT able to click. Spoken Immi Customer care they are saying its fine. as Apllication shwing status is Being assessment (further assessment ).

Please guide. Just worry if CO is waiting for an intimation ??

Thanks
Nikita
Visa 189 Lodge - 15 Oct 2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Hi NB
> This time I am writing in your thread to say thanks to you unlike my previous messages where I had to ask questions.
> Today I got PR, thanks for your support and suggestions during my journey.
> I really appreciate your efforts for everybody and your straightforward but helping attitude.


Congratulations 

Many members don’t like it when I call a spade a spade
But it helps them in the long run

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikita9 said:


> Thanks for you response, Below is details :
> 
> 1st Query 23 Jan 2019, ( CO - A )
> For health assessment ( as previous ones had been expired, so its expected.) Health Assesment completed on 30 Jan , and IMMI account reflected the same (no further action on Health assement ) Clicked the button "Yes, I have provided all the information required."
> ...


Don’t worry 

You are good 
You have done what was required 

You have to now wait patiently for the grant 
Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi Newbie,

Just a quick doubt mate. I got my first CO contact to provide docs for my spouse on Jan 31 and I submitted the docs on Feb 6. Now I received another CO contact on March 26 asking to submit form 1281 (Australian Values form) for my wife which I submitted on the same day. My concern is, my medicals will be expired this week. Does that mean I will have to re-do the medicals even though I lodged my application in October? 

Thanks,
Dragon


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Newbie,
> 
> Just a quick doubt mate. I got my first CO contact to provide docs for my spouse on Jan 31 and I submitted the docs on Feb 6. Now I received another CO contact on March 26 asking to submit form 1281 (Australian Values form) for my wife which I submitted on the same day. My concern is, my medicals will be expired this week. Does that mean I will have to re-do the medicals even though I lodged my application in October?
> 
> ...


It depends on the CO
Some ask for a fresh medical, some don’t

You will have to wait for the co to inform you

Cheers


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi All,

I had recently submitted my Visa Application in the last week of Feb and did not claim any spouse points and the status is "Received".

Now, my wife left her company and joined a new one. So, I uploaded the old service letter and the new offer letter using the "Attach Documents" option under "Actions". Along with this do you think I should use the "Notification of changes in circumstances" to add this information or is it used for other purposes.

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samp365 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had recently submitted my Visa Application in the last week of Feb and did not claim any spouse points and the status is "Received".
> 
> ...


You should update using the notifications of changes in circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

NB said:


> You should update using the notifications of changes in circumstances
> 
> Cheers


Thanks will do it.. 
Thanks for that super quick reply..


----------



## LeoB (Mar 27, 2019)

NB said:


> Looks like a bug and the old hap I’d has been linked to the current application also
> 
> Anyways, as it has expired, most probably in a couple of days, you will see a new message for submitting the medicals
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Thank you for your prompt reply.

I wanted to get the health assessment done ASAP but since I already lodged visa I guess I have to wait for CO. Am I right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LeoB said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for your prompt reply.
> 
> I wanted to get the health assessment done ASAP but since I already lodged visa I guess I have to wait for CO. Am I right?


If you did not have this complications, you could have generated a new hap I’d and gone ahead

However now wait for co to ask you

Cheers


----------



## nikita9 (Feb 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Don’t worry
> 
> You are good
> You have done what was required
> ...


Hi 
Could you also please help me on that.

I saw sometimes Co asks for Australian Value Statement , However till now I haven't got any query on that. Should I upload that as well. Or should not As CO did not ask for that in his last query.

Thanks for your help.

Regards
Nikita


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikita9 said:


> Hi
> Could you also please help me on that.
> 
> I saw sometimes Co asks for Australian Value Statement , However till now I haven't got any query on that. Should I upload that as well. Or should not As CO did not ask for that in his last query.
> ...


There are 100s of forms available on the DHA website which are required to be filled by some category of applicant
Will you fill and upload all of them ?

You have to stop getting paranoid 
It’s not the end of the world if the co does contact you
I have seen cases of members getting co contact but yet getting a grant faster then those with no co contact

Relax and wait for co contact or grant 
The grant will come in its own sweet time

Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Hi NB. I have some queries and need your suggestion and guidance.

1. I have 2 employment reference of one job. The first reference letter was issued to me while leaving that job signed by the HR manager. The reference letter hard copy somehow got misplaced and I requested for a second reference letter around 1.5 years latter signed by another HR manager who was at that time. Which letter should I use 1st one or the second one or both.

2. My name in the current bank account was written wrong which I got it corrected. The last one year statement is coming fine with the correct name but consolidated statement of 1.7 year is coming with the wrong name. Should I upload statement of 1 year and 7 month separately. The mistake in the name was "Father name + My first name". I write my name as "My first name + Surname".

3. I currently live in Saudi Arabia. I also used to live here before but left for sometime and came back with a new visa. I got the police clearance of Saudi Arabia but it has details of my new Saudi id and duration is also from the new arrival date. Will it be a issue. In my opinion it should not be since everything here is associated with the biometrics.

Thanks for your continuous support.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Hi NB. I have some queries and need your suggestion and guidance.
> 
> 1. I have 2 employment reference of one job. The first reference letter was issued to me while leaving that job signed by the HR manager. The reference letter hard copy somehow got misplaced and I requested for a second reference letter around 1.5 years latter signed by another HR manager who was at that time. Which letter should I use 1st one or the second one or both.
> 
> ...


1. Are the contents of both the reference letters identical?
If so use the later date

2. Get an affidavit made that both names are of the same person

3. No idea how Saudi Arabia system works
But try to get the pcc for the entire period if possible
If not, then you should have strong hard evidence that SA does not issue PCCs for previous periods

Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB said:


> 1. Are the contents of both the reference letters identical?
> 
> If so use the later date
> 
> ...


1. Yes contents of both letters are same. Only name and designation of signing authority is changed. Since, later was signed by "group admin and hr manager" after merger of admin & hr function of the company in the group's hr. The second signee has also left the company now. It is worth mentioning that in all of my appraisal letters signee was the hr manager of 1st letter.

3. I have an exit-only visa paper issued to me from government's e-system and has stamp of the company I was working for during that time. Exit-only visa is sort of NOC by government. What do u say, can I use it if CO asks for a PCC.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> 1. Yes contents of both letters are same. Only name and designation of signing authority is changed. Since, later was signed by "group admin and hr manager" after merger of admin & hr function of the company in the group's hr. The second signee has also left the company now. It is worth mentioning that in all of my appraisal letters signee was the hr manager of 1st letter.
> 
> 3. I have an exit-only visa paper issued to me from government's e-system and has stamp of the company I was working for during that time. Exit-only visa is sort of NOC by government. What do u say, can I use it if CO asks for a PCC.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


1. Use the laterbdated
3. Absolutely no idea
You have to solve this your self 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Dear NB

I have a strange query please help!!! I know you don't advice about EA but tell me what would you do if you were in my shoes.

I'm a chemical engineer assesed as a production engineer by EA.

During the course of my assessor asked me to submit new career episodes for an assessment as a chemical engineer.

She also gave me the option of taking a production engineer or engineering technologist.

I took production engineer as the chances of securing invite for any visa under the category of technologist is almost impossible.

Now my main worry is regarding the validation of my work experience. I have written a lengthy mail to the assessor regarding the relevance of my work experience. She basically assured me of 3 factors which led to her assessing me as a chemical engineer.

She said the subjects completed by me during university, career epsidoes provided by me all fall under the production engineer field. She also told the my roles and responsibilities are more relevant to production engineering than chemical engineering. So she assured me that if I submit all docs she will consider my work experience as relevant.

Now the catch is I will gain three years on 1 st June this year. If I go through EA I have to wait till the end of September as they woudl deduct three months due to mismatch of my degree conferral date with my actual work start date.

Now one more twist is I haven't paid tax for the first year, I have heard that they don't consider the employment period where tax hasn't been paid as relevant.

Shall I directly apply to DIBP using the written proof give to me by EA or do I need to apply got RELEVANT SKILLED EMPLOYMENT ASSESSMENT from EA. Please note this is optional and not mandatory.

What do u suggest i do?

If I go through EA I stand to lose some portion of my work experience. If I go to DIBP I can claim everything and I have tons of proofs for that one year except for form 26 AS.

KINDLY advise what woudl you do if you were in my situation. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear NB
> 
> I have a strange query please help!!! I know you don't advice about EA but tell me what would you do if you were in my shoes.
> 
> ...


I am sorry
I can’t

I just don’t write anything just for the heck of it
It would require me to study the complete EA process, for which I don’t have the time or inclination 

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi dear NB

I got my employment assessment done from CPA under the accountant general code.They rejected the experience of my previous company. Can I still go ahead with my PR? Does it effect the chances of getting a grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> Hi dear NB
> 
> I got my employment assessment done from CPA under the accountant general code.They rejected the experience of my previous company. Can I still go ahead with my PR? Does it effect the chances of getting a grant?


I have no idea about the system followed by cpa and it’s implications 

There is a dedicated accountant thread on the forum and if you post there, I am sure they will help you out

Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB said:


> 1. Use the laterbdated
> 
> 3. Absolutely no idea
> 
> ...


Can we use online system generated bank statements instead of the one provided by banks which have stamps on it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Can we use online system generated bank statements instead of the one provided by banks which have stamps on it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


No problem
I also used those only

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Dear NB,

Regarding NJL, I have contacted with a MARA agent of my country Bangladesh. But how can I understand he is a good MARA agent?
I have claimed 15 points for job experience of 3 companies. But NJL issued as PIC4020 for latest companies MD's adverse information during employment verification.

The agent takes my case and he said that he will draft a letter which will required to be signed by Managing director.

If managing director do not agree to sign, then what should I do?

What kind of supporting documents I have to submit to prove my branches certificate is correct?

I receive NJL on 18/03/2019, with in 28 day's I have to reply. On which date it is better to reply?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Regarding NJL, I have contacted with a MARA agent of my country Bangladesh. But how can I understand he is a good MARA agent?
> I have claimed 15 points for job experience of 3 companies. But NJL issued as PIC4020 for latest companies MD's adverse information during employment verification.
> ...


You have to follow the advice of the Mara agent
He is correct that as the issue has been raised by the MD, it is best he solves it
You should try your level best to get the managing director to clear the air

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi NB,

May I ask for your advice? Could I do the medical check before ITA because I would like to save time. And if yes, what would be the procedure?

Thank you very much,
Robert


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> May I ask for your advice? Could I do the medical check before ITA because I would like to save time. And if yes, what would be the procedure?
> 
> ...


Most members complete the medicals before submitting the application 
You can generate the hap ids using the Immiaccount 
Login to Immiaccount and it the page which gives the list of visas, you will find medicals also
Click on that and proceed and generat Hap IDs for all applicants 

Do the medicals just before you are expecting the invite and not too much in advance 

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks NB..So later if we get ITA, do we need to have another Immi account to lodge Visa? And we can use same HAP ID to update medical check results? Is there any notice I should be aware of so that i can avoid any conflict / mismatch in the later stage of applying visa here? 

Thank you very much,
Robert


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> Thanks NB..So later if we get ITA, do we need to have another Immi account to lodge Visa? And we can use same HAP ID to update medical check results? Is there any notice I should be aware of so that i can avoid any conflict / mismatch in the later stage of applying visa here?
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Robert


You should use the same Immiaccount that you are using to generate the hapid

When you are filling the application after invite, th system will ask you if you have done any medical tests in the last 12 months
You should say yes and give the haps ids there for all the applicants and the tests will be linked to your application 

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Understood..Thank you


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi @NB,
While filling up the application form , what end date should I choose for current employer?
Also does passport attestation is mandatory from certified person , I am planning to get my document access by ACS under ANZSCO code : 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

anshu1987 said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> While filling up the application form , what end date should I choose for current employer?
> 
> Also does passport attestation is mandatory from certified person , I am planning to get my document access by ACS under ANZSCO code : 261313 (Software Engineer)


1. You can leave it as blank.
2. Yes , you need to attest passport also.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

sohanbir said:


> 1. You can leave it as blank.
> 2. Yes , you need to attest passport also.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for quick revert but site does not allowing me to proceed further without entering end date.
I have attached passport copy without attestation and now it's not allowing me to delete the already attached copy.
I have only saved the application and not submitted it.Is there any way I can attached the updated copy and delete the earlier one?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anshu1987 said:


> Thanks for quick revert but site does not allowing me to proceed further without entering end date.
> I have attached passport copy without attestation and now it's not allowing me to delete the already attached copy.
> I have only saved the application and not submitted it.Is there any way I can attached the updated copy and delete the earlier one?


Give the end date as the date you are applying 
Upload 1 more passport scan duly certified

You can also drop an email to help ACS and ask them to delete the old passport scan

Cheers


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Give the end date as the date you are applying
> Upload 1 more passport scan duly certified
> 
> You can also drop an email to help ACS and ask them to delete the old passport scan
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*Passport near Expiry*

Hello NB,
I applied for 489 visa in December 2019, no CO contact yet, application status is 'received' till date. 
I want to get my passport renewed now.......its expiry is approaching....what should I do ? Please guide


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jonny Walker said:


> Hello NB,
> I applied for 489 visa in December 2019, no CO contact yet, application status is 'received' till date.
> I want to get my passport renewed now.......its expiry is approaching....what should I do ? Please guide


Get the passport renewed 
No issues
Once you have the new passport number , just enter it in the Immiaccount 
It’s a routine matter

Cheers


----------



## hash007 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi,
I have an issue with my DOB. The DOB on my Saudi resident permit is the same as my passport/birth certificate. Also, I tried to fix it and I am unable to fix it. Can anyone tell me my next course of action? I have an invite from 189 stream. Should i just mention the issue in form-80 nd move on?

Please advise. My PCC from Saudi will also be based on the wrong DOB.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hash007 said:


> Hi,
> I have an issue with my DOB. The DOB on my Saudi resident permit is the same as my passport/birth certificate. Also, I tried to fix it and I am unable to fix it. Can anyone tell me my next course of action? I have an invite from 189 stream. Should i just mention the issue in form-80 nd move on?
> 
> Please advise. My PCC from Saudi will also be based on the wrong DOB.


Can you read what you are writing
As per you the date in Saudi permit and passport is same 
So what is the problem ?

Cheers


----------



## hash007 (Nov 4, 2018)

Apologies for the Typo. The DOB in my Saudi residency card is not same as DOB on my passport and other documents i.e. home country National identity card, Birth Certificate, HighSchool Mark sheets etc.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hash007 said:


> Apologies for the Typo. The DOB in my Saudi residency card is not same as DOB on my passport and other documents i.e. home country National identity card, Birth Certificate, HighSchool Mark sheets etc.


WHat is the date given in Saudi permit and your passport ?

Cheers


----------



## hash007 (Nov 4, 2018)

on my Saudi residency 26/08/1984 and on my passport 27/08/1986.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hash007 said:


> on my Saudi residency 26/08/1984 and on my passport 27/08/1986.


Does the Saudi permit mention your passport number ?

Cheers


----------



## hash007 (Nov 4, 2018)

No, nut in the Saudi government's online system, my passport details are mentioned correctly, specifically, the passport number, passport expiry, issue date etc. 

Moreover, I have been traveling on the same passport back and forth in Saudi Arabia without any issue for many years. When I am leaving Saudi, they issue me an exit permit. The permit has my passport no. and my residency number on it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hash007 said:


> No, nut in the Saudi government's online system, my passport details are mentioned correctly, specifically, the passport number, passport expiry, issue date etc.
> 
> Moreover, I have been traveling on the same passport back and forth in Saudi Arabia without any issue for many years. When I am leaving Saudi, they issue me an exit permit. The permit has my passport no. and my residency number on it.


As there is no direct link to the permit and passport, it is better you consult a Mara agent

Do not take this issue lightly 

Cheers


----------



## hash007 (Nov 4, 2018)

NB said:


> As there is no direct link to the permit and passport, it is better you consult a Mara agent
> 
> Do not take this issue lightly
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much for your valuable input. I will consult with a MARA agent.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB, 

As I had a student visa but I did not commence my studies in Australia due to some unfortunate circumstances. Should I mention it all while filling form 80 & 1221?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> As I had a student visa but I did not commence my studies in Australia due to some unfortunate circumstances. Should I mention it all while filling form 80 & 1221?


Yes you have to 
Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

you might also have to pay bank or currency conversion fees

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online/how-to-pay

It is preety clear from the website that I can pay the VISA fees online from VISA debit card as well

We accept these credit cards for online payments in ImmiAccount. The surcharge shown applies.

MasterCard (including Debit MasterCard) – 1.32%
VISA (including VISA DebitCard) – 1.32%
American Express (AMEX)– 1.40%
Diners Club – 1.99%
JCB – 1.40%
pre-paid credit cards


I have SBI debit card with enough balance. I guess I can go with it.
Does anybody paid the fees recently?

What is the best way to Pay the fees. Or shall I buy a Forex Card from my SBI and load Australian Dollars via bank itself.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> you might also have to pay bank or currency conversion fees
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online/how-to-pay
> 
> ...


Check with sbi again
They may not allow such a big foreign exchange transaction in one shot in the debit card even if you have a balance 

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> you might also have to pay bank or currency conversion fees
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online/how-to-pay
> 
> ...


Hi Vinay,

1. If you have a friend / anyone you know in Australia, you can transfer the amount to your them and ask to pay the Visa fees.
2. Forex cards - HDFC / ICICI
3. Indian Credit Card - be careful. Check with Bank about how much extra you have to pay extra.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> 1. If you have a friend / anyone you know in Australia, you can transfer the amount to your them and ask to pay the Visa fees.
> 2. Forex cards - HDFC / ICICI
> 3. Indian Credit Card - be careful. Check with Bank about how much extra you have to pay extra.


1. Do not use under any circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi all,

Would much prefer your help. I seem to have an issue with forex. 

A lil bit of background - I had to travel to Australia on an emergency basis (father was critically ill) and thankfully I got my PR grant in time. I booked my tickets and headed to Oz the very next day. I had no time to re-load my travel card with forex. I came back to India with my parents in 15-20 days. 

Now, book-my-forex says as per RBI rules, once I've made the VALIDATION trip, I'm ineligible to apply for forex and can only look at bank to bank transfer. This situation has got me completely thrown. Is this true? Has this happened to anyone before? Can anybody tell me how to work around this situation? 

I am completely clueless as I need to carry at least 8000$ as I'm permanently moving now. Is bank transfer the only way out?

Awaiting your reply, 
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frozen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would much prefer your help. I seem to have an issue with forex.
> 
> ...


You can open a bank account online and transfer the funds
DO not waste any time in looking for alternatives 
Your money is safe as it can be withdrawn only after you reach Australia and validate the account personally 
I see no reason for you to hesitate to transfer the funds through the Bank to bank route

Cheers


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you for your reply.

I have opened a NAB account. Turns out, to send money from here, it'll cost me 20$. And even NAB charges 35$ for funds transfer.

Is this the only way out?


----------



## tOnks13 (Mar 5, 2019)

Can someone send me the link for state nomination (each state) 

Thank you.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. Do not use under any circumstances
> 
> Cheers


Any particular reason why 1 is a problem? The one where:

1. If you have a friend / anyone you know in Australia, you can transfer the amount to your them and ask to pay the Visa fees.

(I plan to use that option by sending money from India to my brother here in AU. And then he'll pay up my visa fees. That's the plan..)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sk2019au said:


> Any particular reason why 1 is a problem? The one where:
> 
> 1. If you have a friend / anyone you know in Australia, you can transfer the amount to your them and ask to pay the Visa fees.
> 
> (I plan to use that option by sending money from India to my brother here in AU. And then he'll pay up my visa fees. That's the plan..)


Under fema law in india you have to be very clear on how and whom you can send money out of the country

You can be in problem if you do not make a direct payment to DHA

However, if you are confident that it is legal please ignore and go ahead

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frozen said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I have opened a NAB account. Turns out, to send money from here, it'll cost me 20$. And even NAB charges 35$ for funds transfer.
> 
> Is this the only way out?


It’s a pittance 
Don’t bother

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tOnks13 said:


> Can someone send me the link for state nomination (each state)
> 
> Thank you.


Go through this thread and all the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html


You have to understand the process yourself and then still have problems, then post

Cheers


----------



## sukanya (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello Friends,
Could someone please advise on my below queries:
1) I got a CO contact 2 weeks ago to do a health assessment for my husband and form 815 for my daughter. I had a valid health assessment already done but the CO had generated a different HAP ID and have asked us to do the same assessment. So I have uploaded the health assessment doc in immiaccount. I have got a different CO contact yesterday to submit form 815 for my daughter. Since the second CO didn't ask about health assessment for my husband does it mean that he is convinced with the one already uploaded? 
2) I had uploaded form 815, 2 weeks ago but the new CO is asking for the same. Could someone please suggest how to contact CO directly/indirectly through Immiaccount?
3) My form is in Further assessment status, so how will the CO contact if he wants any information from me or will they take the final call without contacting me?

Regards,
Sukanya


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sukanya said:


> Hello Friends,
> Could someone please advise on my below queries:
> 1) I got a CO contact 2 weeks ago to do a health assessment for my husband and form 815 for my daughter. I had a valid health assessment already done but the CO had generated a different HAP ID and have asked us to do the same assessment. So I have uploaded the health assessment doc in immiaccount. I have got a different CO contact yesterday to submit form 815 for my daughter. Since the second CO didn't ask about health assessment for my husband does it mean that he is convinced with the one already uploaded?
> 2) I had uploaded form 815, 2 weeks ago but the new CO is asking for the same. Could someone please suggest how to contact CO directly/indirectly through Immiaccount?
> ...


1. Check the medicals tab for your husband in the Immiaccount dashboard.
If it says no further action required for this applicant, then you are safe

2. The copy you had uploaded may have been corrupted 
Upload a fresh copy again
If the IP button is active press it
I presume that the co must have asked you for the 815 through email.
Reply to him using the same email id from which it was sent

3. The Co will generally not take any unilateral decision of rejecting your application without giving you an opportunity to be heard
He will email you again if he needs any more documents or issue the grant

Relax

Cheers


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi NB, 

I trust that you can help me with this one.

I got an ITA on 10/03/19 Round and it expires on 12/04/19, barely 2 weeks from now! My problem is while gathering my documents, getting PCC in South Africa takes forever. So in a bid to beat my ITA expiring, i sought a PCC from a private investigator. They say it is drawn from the SA Police database and there is actually legislature that allows for that, it works with a lot of visa processing requirements, not sure for Aussy. 

I dont know if this will suffice or the DoHA only accepts PCC from the actual Police department. Do you think this PCC will work or i need to wait for the one from the police department that will probably come when my ITA is already expired?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Skay844 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I trust that you can help me with this one.
> 
> ...


The private investigator pcc may not work
You will have to get the official pcc in all probability 

But you need not delay your application for the same
You can submit the application asap and upload the official pcc as and when you get the same
In the meantime as you have already procured the private pcc, no harm in uploading it now when applying 
Maybe it will suffice

Relax

Cheers


----------



## sukanya (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Check the medicals tab for your husband in the Immiaccount dashboard.
> If it says no further action required for this applicant, then you are safe
> 
> 2. The copy you had uploaded may have been corrupted
> ...


Hello NB,
1.I am able to see "Health clearance provided no action required for my husband under My Health Declarations" but in the Visa application summary page it's present as "Examinations required" in action required section as it's a different HAP ID and I have mailed to gsm.allocate mail id to cofirm whether we have to do it again but no acknowledgment. I have also raised a service request to sync my old HAP results to the new HAP ID and they replied that they are working on it. Not sure of their timelines as its been more than 10 days now, but my second CO didt ask for that now.

2. I didn't get the IP button when the first CO contacted me for husband's medicals and kid's 815. So, I just uploaded and my status was also in received. Whereas with the second CO contact it was in Initial assessment and uploaded the form 815 again and pressed the IP button and the status got changed to Further assessment.

Thanks, I feel much better after your advice.

Cheers,
Sukanya


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

NB said:


> The private investigator pcc may not work
> 
> You will have to get the official pcc in all probability
> 
> ...


Thanks NB,

Much appreciated!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sheikh359 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thanks a lot for your valuable comments on my previous queries.

Please suggest me on this, I have got the CO contact today and CO requested medicals for me (primary applicant) and passport and medicals for new born baby.

But there is no request made for medicals of my wife and she has not undergone any medicals earlier.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sheikh359 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your valuable comments on my previous queries.
> 
> ...


Has the hapid been generated for your wife in the past ?

Cheers


----------



## sheikh359 (Nov 9, 2018)

NB said:


> sheikh359 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


No that was not and currently in the immiaccount there is an option "arrange your health examinations" under health assessment.


----------



## badermushta (Mar 20, 2018)

NB said:


> Any travel more then 14 days should be intimated to the CO
> 
> Cheers


How to intimate to the CO, I have applied 190NSW in December 2018, and I am traveling next week for more than 14 days (22 days). 

Until Case Officer (CO) hasn't been assigned and I have submitted Medicals and PCC in January 2019.

Do I need to update form 80, 1221 or online through immiaccount?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

badermushta said:


> How to intimate to the CO, I have applied 190NSW in December 2018, and I am traveling next week for more than 14 days (22 days).
> 
> Until Case Officer (CO) hasn't been assigned and I have submitted Medicals and PCC in January 2019.
> 
> Do I need to update form 80, 1221 or online through immiaccount?


You can do it through uploading a form 1022 or use the update us link in the Immiaccount 

Which ever you feel comfortable with

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sheikh359 said:


> No that was not and currently in the immiaccount there is an option "arrange your health examinations" under health assessment.


Can you generate a hapid through that link in the Immiaccount for your wife ?

Cheers


----------



## sheikh359 (Nov 9, 2018)

NB said:


> sheikh359 said:
> 
> 
> > No that was not and currently in the immiaccount there is an option "arrange your health examinations" under health assessment.
> ...


I haven't tried yet but I think its possible. So self generation of Hapid at this stage is recommended?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sheikh359 said:


> I haven't tried yet but I think its possible. So self generation of Hapid at this stage is recommended?


It’s not recommended at all

You should ideally let the CO generate the hap I’d 

It’s only if you are getting desperate 

Cheers


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

More points will be awarded to secondary applicant for scoring 6.0 in IELTS or PTE from your partner when you apply for skilled migration visa.Budget 2019-2020 announcement. What does it imply. Kindly comments.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

*Posting on behalf of a friend*

Her name is as per below for the documents:

Passport : Firstname Father'sname Lastname
Marriage Certificate : Firstname Lastname
PAN Card: Firstname Lastname
Aadhar Card: Firstname Lastname

She got a CO contact to give proof of the same, that these names are of the same person, CO did not mention any specific document to be provided .
She already submitted Affidavit and giving different names known in the form during visa lodge.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kanwar37 said:


> More points will be awarded to secondary applicant for scoring 6.0 in IELTS or PTE from your partner when you apply for skilled migration visa.Budget 2019-2020 announcement. What does it imply. Kindly comments.


Wait for the fine print

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> *Posting on behalf of a friend*
> 
> ...


Let her upload the affidavit again confirming the same
Maybe it was corrupted when uploading earlier

Cheers


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello NB,

Seeking your suggestion. I got grant by ACT state for Developer Programmer skills. I had a job but last Dec I lost job and looking for jobs in ACT as SAP consultant. But I am not able to get any job as most of jobs are for citizens. Also for my first 6 months settlement officer asked me for proof of payslips and rent agreement. That time i was employed but now I am not employed. There are potential jobs in other states. Could you please help me out with what to mention to settlement officer to get exemption. Also what are chances? I am jobless from last 6 months and there are very less opportunities in ACT.

Please suggest.

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

*Psa*



NB said:


> Let her upload the affidavit again confirming the same
> Maybe it was corrupted when uploading earlier
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! Any additional document other than Affidavit you suggest?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Seeking your suggestion. I got grant by ACT state for Developer Programmer skills. I had a job but last Dec I lost job and looking for jobs in ACT as SAP consultant. But I am not able to get any job as most of jobs are for citizens. Also for my first 6 months settlement officer asked me for proof of payslips and rent agreement. That time i was employed but now I am not employed. There are potential jobs in other states. Could you please help me out with what to mention to settlement officer to get exemption. Also what are chances? I am jobless from last 6 months and there are very less opportunities in ACT.
> 
> ...


You have to give complete details of all the application that you made to various openings, but because you did not have a citizenship, you were not considered 

As you have already lived in act, there is a chance that you may get an exemption 
Also give a list of the openings available for you in Sydney and Melbourne 

Draft a letter well and take professional help if necessary in drafting it
I can’t help you in drafting it

You have taken a big risk by accepting invite from act knowing fully well that the majority of the IT jobs are in Melbourne and Sydney 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks! Any additional document other than Affidavit you suggest?


All her identity documents you have already submitted

Maybe this time you can swear the affidavit in a court in front of a judge instead of a notary
That may carry more weight

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My family and I generated the HAP ID and got the medical done on 01-April.
Today I logged into my Immi account and can read *"This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department."*

However, when I click the Health Assessment Tab, it still says "Examination in Progress" for me , wife and baby. I guess this is only for information although medical institute had already shared the reports to immigration Department.

I am planning to complete my Application and start with Upload Document work.

Is this OK now ?

Regards
Vinay Kumar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My family and I generated the HAP ID and got the medical done on 01-April.
> Today I logged into my Immi account and can read *"This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department."*
> ...


No problem

Go ahead

Make sure that you enter the hap id number for all applicants in the application when asked about medical tests having been conducted in the last 12 months

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> All her identity documents you have already submitted
> 
> Maybe this time you can swear the affidavit in a court in front of a judge instead of a notary
> That may carry more weight
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

NB said:


> No problem
> 
> Go ahead
> 
> ...


OK Cool. Always appreciate your help and more or less expert advice.


----------



## Shiva_S (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello,

Do we have to submit salary slips or any other proof for the work experience prior to the skill set met date mentioned by ACS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shiva_S said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do we have to submit salary slips or any other proof for the work experience prior to the skill set met date mentioned by ACS?


Please read this thread for the last 2/3 days

It has been explained 

Cheers


----------



## Shiva_S (Apr 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Please read this thread for the last 2/3 days
> 
> It has been explained
> 
> Cheers


Went till March 30th. Guess I missed it. Thanks.

Cheer!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shiva_S said:


> Went till March 30th. Guess I missed it. Thanks.
> 
> Cheer!


Some members give evidence for the period deducted by ACS also and some don’t

If you choose to give the evidence, make sure that it is complete in all respects 

Some CO specifically ask this period evidence also to be submitted as has been seen on the forum lately

The choice is yours

Cheers


----------



## Shiva_S (Apr 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Some members give evidence for the period deducted by ACS also and some don’t
> 
> If you choose to give the evidence, make sure that it is complete in all respects
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.
Cheers!


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,

CO contacted today asking for AUS PCC.The message reads as below:

"Australian Federal Police(AFP) clearance National Police Checklease provide an updated clearance with all names and alias names noted."

I submitted my visa application in dec'18 with all the required documents, but wondering why they asking it. And I do not have any alias name. The name in my Passport and the name in Aus PCC is same.

Please help me to know what are they actually after!!

Thanks !!


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Hi NB,

I have submitted my docs after 190 NSW pre-invite and till now haven't received their approval/ final invite.
Just curious to know what will happen if I don't receive final approval till 10th April. Will I be able to get 189 invite? in that case what about the fee(330$) that I paid for pre-invite?

Thanks
DOE: 15-Feb-2019
points: 75+5
Stream: 261313
NSW pre-invite: 14-Mar-2019
Accepted pre invite: 24-Mar-2019 (docs submitted)
Final invite: Awaiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manjusha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO contacted today asking for AUS PCC.The message reads as below:
> 
> ...


Have you lived in Australia ever ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have submitted my docs after 190 NSW pre-invite and till now haven't received their approval/ final invite.
> Just curious to know what will happen if I don't receive final approval till 10th April. Will I be able to get 189 invite? in that case what about the fee(330$) that I paid for pre-invite?
> ...


If you get the 189 invite in April round, the EOI will be frozen
Your EOI will participate in the round and if it reaches the top, you will get invited 

You can write to nsw that you are no longer interested in the SS and request for refund of processing fees, but I doubt they will oblige

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> If you get the 189 invite in April round, the EOI will be frozen
> Your EOI will participate in the round and if it reaches the top, you will get invited
> 
> You can write to nsw that you are no longer interested in the SS and request for refund of processing fees, but I doubt they will oblige
> ...


Thanks, NB for the reply.


Thanks
DOE: 15-Feb-2019
points: 75+5
Stream: 261313
NSW pre-invite: 14-Mar-2019
Accepted pre invite: 24-Mar-2019 (docs submitted)
Final invite: Awaiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Thanks, NB for the reply.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Why did you accept the pre invite so quickly?
You could have waited till the April round to get over

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> Why did you accept the pre invite so quickly?
> You could have waited till the April round to get over
> 
> Cheers


I had a single EOI and Pre invite link was gonna expire on 28th Feb. and I was okay with the 2-year obligation as I am already in Sydney. But I haven't received the full invite after 11 days also 

Thanks
DOE: 15-Feb-2019
points: 75+5
Stream: 261313
NSW pre-invite: 14-Mar-2019
Accepted pre invite: 24-Mar-2019 (docs submitted)
Final invite: Awaiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> I had a single EOI and Pre invite link was gonna expire on 28th Feb. and I was okay with the 2-year obligation as I am already in Sydney. But I haven't received the full invite after 11 days also
> 
> Thanks
> DOE: 15-Feb-2019
> ...


Why this long face I don’t understand 

It’s good for you
Maybe you will get the 189 after all

If not then nsw SS is anyways coming
You are one lucky guy who is eating that cake and having it too

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> Why this long face I don’t understand
> 
> It’s good for you
> Maybe you will get the 189 after all
> ...


Hehe,
I just wanna get this over with as quickly as possible.

Thanks
DOE: 15-Feb-2019
points: 75+5
Stream: 261313
NSW pre-invite: 14-Mar-2019
Accepted pre invite: 24-Mar-2019 (docs submitted)
Final invite: Awaiting


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

Yes NB,I was working in Aus for 4 years.but now in India after my project completion.And applying PR from India.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Guys, I am looking to Merge my PDF files. Is there any authenticated tool being used by any of you as I do not want to mess my documents.

Cheers
Vinay Kumar


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> Have you lived in Australia ever ?
> 
> Cheers



Yes NB,

I was working in Aus for 4 years and on project completion moved back to India.

I got the Aus PCC in Nov'18 and submitted the visa in Dec'18.


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> Guys, I am looking to Merge my PDF files. Is there any authenticated tool being used by any of you as I do not want to mess my documents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can use Adobe Acrobat pro for the same . However it is paid it but will allow to use the same for trail for the period of 7 days . You can merge, highlight di what ever u want with the pdf. Can download from official source.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> All her identity documents you have already submitted
> 
> Maybe this time you can swear the affidavit in a court in front of a judge instead of a notary
> That may carry more weight
> ...


Hi NB,

Do you think it will be a good idea to get name updated in Aadhar?

Currently, it is as follows:
Passport : Firstname Father'sname Lastname
Marriage Certificate : Firstname Lastname
PAN Card: Firstname Lastname
Aadhar Card: Firstname Lastname


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi NB,

Need a word of advice here.

I have already submitted my visa application (189) on 25th Dec including my wife and Son.

My son's passport was due to expire in Jan 2020 and as I am expecting my grant any time soon (due to my wife's medical being referred for additional test(Sputum) which may get completed only in May 2019) hence I went ahead and applied for his passport renewal on 1st April-2019.

Now on 2nd April, we got a CO contact asking to provide Form-815(Health decl) for my kid and Form-80 (already provided) for my wife.

I have received my kids passport today.

So now my question is:
1. Should I update my kids new passport details in immiaccount first and then upload the Form-815 with new passport details. Note: Medical was done with old passport.
2. Or should I first upload the Form-815 with new passport details and Form-80, click on Information provided and then update the new passport details in Immiaccount.
3. The third option (less likely) is to upload Form-80 and Form-815 with old passport details and then later update new passport details in immiaccount.

This may be a trivial thing I think, but still wanted to get your opinion before uploading the docs.

Another mistake Passport dept has done is that they have put a ECR (Emigration check Required) stamp on my kids passport but I believe this should not matter as it only relates to ECR countries for Employment purpose. The removal of ECR stamp would take another month and considering that the current passport has already been cancelled, I think its better to use the new one with the stamp.

Hope you would advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manjusha said:


> Yes NB,I was working in Aus for 4 years.but now in India after my project completion.And applying PR from India.


While applying for Australian pcc, I think you can give your maiden name also. To be checked 
Did you tick that option ?
Also there are other options to be ticked like hidden entries etc.

Go through the afp website again thoroughly and checkif you hadticked all options 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do you think it will be a good idea to get name updated in Aadhar?
> 
> ...


Her Aadhar name and actually all other names should be ideally as per passport
Why you are following a dual name I don’t know

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Guys, I am looking to Merge my PDF files. Is there any authenticated tool being used by any of you as I do not want to mess my documents.
> 
> Cheers
> Vinay Kumar


There are many free online utilities available 
Use any one of them 
No use spending money
I won’t mess as long as you don’t zip

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need a word of advice here.
> 
> ...


Use option 1

Get the ecr stamp removed asap

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Her Aadhar name and actually all other names should be ideally as per passport
> Why you are following a dual name I don’t know
> 
> Cheers



Original Post:
Hi NB,

Posting on behalf of a friend

Her name is as per below for the documents:

Passport : Firstname Father'sname Lastname
Marriage Certificate : Firstname Lastname
PAN Card: Firstname Lastname
Aadhar Card: Firstname Lastname

She got a CO contact to give proof of the same, that these names are of the same person, CO did not mention any specific document to be provided .
She already submitted Affidavit and giving different names known in the form during visa lodge.


------------

As suggessted by you will upload Affidavit again. Is it a good idea to get Aadhar card name aslo changed?


----------



## Aypn (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi NB

Firstly,I want to thank you for all your help.

I recently had medicals for my daughter, wife and myself. Mine and My wife is showing Completed and for my daughter the status is shown as "referred" in the eMedical portal. Is this a problem or is it a temporary status

Thanks


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

NB said:


> Use option 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for the advice.

Just wanted to know about the ECR stamp.

Will it cause any issue ? 

The reason I ask is if I have to get it removed, it will take another month. I need to meet the APO at the Regional passport office for which I have got the earliest available appointment on 25th April. Only after meeting him the correction would be possible.
Even if I assume that I get to apply for correction on the same day, it may take around a week before I get the new passport. I read that the new passport will have a different passport number.

This means I cannot update the new passport number or upload form-815 until new passport is issued and that does not seem to happen in 28 days timeframe given by CO.

Please advise if u have come across any similar case of ECR.

Thanks a ton for your help. Really appreciate it.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Thanks NB for the advice.
> 
> Just wanted to know about the ECR stamp.
> 
> ...


ECR stamp has nothing to do directly with your pr application 
DHA is not bothered with that stamp

Use option 1 and go ahead with the pr process

Do that parallelly and get over with it in due course
No hurry as such

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aypn said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Firstly,I want to thank you for all your help.
> 
> ...


Your daughter case has been referred to BUPA

You will have to wait for the notification to change to cleared or more tests required 

Cheers


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> While applying for Australian pcc, I think you can give your maiden name also. To be checked
> Did you tick that option ?
> Also there are other options to be ticked like hidden entries etc.
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for your reply.

I filled in the online application in which i entered only my Family Name and Given Name . As I dont have any alias name and no other options were clicked or entered. 

Thanks!!


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

PSA said:


> Original Post:
> Hi NB,
> 
> Posting on behalf of a friend
> ...





As suggessted by you will upload Affidavit again. Is it a good idea to get Aadhar card name updated now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> As suggessted by you will upload Affidavit again. Is it a good idea to get Aadhar card name updated now?


Yes
Get all your papers in a single name
Will save you trouble in future

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey @NB,

My wife has 9 years of IT experience out of which first 3 years is as BA and then software tester.

Now in form 80, I should only employment details of my spouse for those 3 years or till date?

I have claimed 5 points rewarded for the spouse as BA.

One more quick questions.
During her employment as BA in the first three years, she was deputed to attend business meetings Singapore for 3 weeks but her payroll was India only. Therefore, we did not mention that in ACS. But now I can see form 1221, need to declare all the travels as per passport. Will this cause any issue, Not mentioned in ACs but declaring here in form 1221.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Hey @NB,
> 
> My wife has 9 years of IT experience out of which first 3 years is as BA and then software tester.
> 
> ...


You cannot hide any employment or education in form 80 irrespective of what you have declared elsewhere 

Any trips on business visa need not be declared in ACS

It will not cause any issue in 1221 or 80

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,
Is it recommended to open joint bank and do some transactions after receiving invite, and show that as one of the proofs for marriage/spouse relationship?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> Is it recommended to open joint bank and do some transactions after receiving invite, and show that as one of the proofs for marriage/spouse relationship?


Yes
In fact you should have joint credit cards, rentals, utilities, property also

Cheers


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

Hi NB,

Could you please advice on my query regarding my CO contact for Aus PCC.

As mentioned I dont have any alias name and have not clicked on any option asking to check on the alias name.

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manjusha said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Could you please advice on my query regarding my CO contact for Aus PCC.
> 
> ...


The following requirements must be met when submitting an AFP National Police Check (NPC) application. Failure to meet the required standards will result in the application not being processed.

All other names by which you are known or have previously been known (such as your maiden name), must be provided in full, including given names. Check that your date of birth is correctly entered.

I do not know you are male or female so if you have a maiden name or not
Cheers


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> The following requirements must be met when submitting an AFP National Police Check (NPC) application. Failure to meet the required standards will result in the application not being processed.
> 
> All other names by which you are known or have previously been known (such as your maiden name), must be provided in full, including given names. Check that your date of birth is correctly entered.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply NB,

I am a married female.But I have not included my husband name anywhere. My records are same as how it was before marriage.My given name and surname in the certificate is same as in my passport. And my DOB is also correct . I see that the scan copy of the back side of the certificate is not that clear or readable.would that be a reason ?

Thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manjusha said:


> Thanks for your reply NB,
> 
> I am a married female.But I have not included my husband name anywhere. My records are same as how it was before marriage.My given name and surname in the certificate is same as in my passport. And my DOB is also correct . I see that the scan copy of the back side of the certificate is not that clear or readable.would that be a reason ?
> 
> Thanks!!


It’s quite possible

Scan a fresh set of the certificate and upload it 

Hopefully that should do the trick

Cheers


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s quite possible
> 
> Scan a fresh set of the certificate and upload it
> 
> ...


Thanks NB.

I have a question here. I did my education in India and name on my university degree certificate ,aadhar has the name as "S.Manjusha" whereas my exp letter , my passport,aus driving license and my PCC the surname has been expanded.For Aus PCC i submitted my Indian passport and Aus driving license. I have already attached affidavit for all these names separately.

Now does that mean CO is asking to mention the other name (S.Manjusha) also in the PCC ? 

Please advice.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

When claming partner points, ACS details for partner is as below:

1) ACS for partner shows relevant experience for company3 from Nov,2012 - Dec.2015

But from July'2015 - Dec'2015 partner was on leave without pay for personal travel abroad(leaves approved by manager)
Please suggest here how to fill form 80 while visa filing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manjusha said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> I have a question here. I did my education in India and name on my university degree certificate ,aadhar has the name as "S.Manjusha" whereas my exp letter , my passport,aus driving license and my PCC the surname has been expanded.For Aus PCC i submitted my Indian passport and Aus driving license. I have already attached affidavit for all these names separately.
> 
> ...


Of course

Again and again it is saying that you should do the pcc for all alias and you insisted that you have no alias 

You have to get a fresh pcc done with the expanded and the shortened name both given in the application ( all variations, however small they maybe)

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> When claming partner points, ACS details for partner is as below:
> 
> ...


I hope you have not claimed points for experience between that period ?

Now coming to your question, what’s the difficulty?
Break up the employment into several parts
Just show travelling abroad for tourism or what ever reason in that period
Show that partner survived on savings or you supported, whichever is true


Cheers


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> Of course
> 
> Again and again it is saying that you should do the pcc for all alias and you insisted that you have no alias
> 
> ...



since I uploaded an affidavit separately i tot that would suffice.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> I hope you have not claimed points for experience between that period ?
> 
> Now coming to your question, what’s the difficulty?
> Break up the employment into several parts
> ...


Hi NB,
Thanks for the reply.

The below ACS outcome and leaves are of partner and I am claiming partner points.
1) ACS for partner shows relevant experience for company3 from Nov,2012 - Dec.2015. But from July'2015 - Dec'2015 partner was on leave without pay for personal travel abroad(leaves approved by manager)

There was no unpaid leaves for main applicant.

Please suggest here how to fill form 80 while visa filing.
Please suggest will this cause any issues in visa, as ACS dates for relevant experience for partner , includes some months of leaves as well. I am claming partner points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The below ACS outcome and leaves are of partner and I am claiming partner points.
> ...


Have you already submitted the application and paid the visa fees?

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Have you already submitted the application and paid the visa fees?
> 
> Cheers


I have received the invite, not yet paid the fee.


The below ACS outcome and leaves are of partner and I am claiming partner points.
1) ACS for partner shows relevant experience for company3 from Nov,2012 - Dec.2015. But from July'2015 - Dec'2015 partner was on leave without pay for personal travel abroad(leaves approved by manager)

There were no unpaid leaves for main applicant.

Please suggest here how to fill form 80 while visa filing.
Please suggest will this cause any issues in visa, as ACS dates for relevant experience for partner , includes some months of approved unpaid leaves as well. I am claming partner points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> I have received the invite, not yet paid the fee.
> 
> 
> The below ACS outcome and leaves are of partner and I am claiming partner points.
> ...


If you remove the period when your partner was on leave, Would the partner still have got a positive assessment from ACS ?

When applying for partner ACS assessment, have you marked the leave period not relevant ?
Rom what date has ACS allowed your partner to claim experience points ?

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi NB,

Please advise below concern..When the system is sending out ITA ( within 24hours in 11th each month) and it is based on any timezone? As I am planning the medical checks before ITA, how do we know if the check is ok? Does doctors inform us if we have problems with health?

Thank you,
Robert


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> If you remove the period when your partner was on leave, Would the partner still have got a positive assessment from ACS ?
> 
> When applying for partner ACS assessment, have you marked the leave period not relevant ?
> Rom what date has ACS allowed your partner to claim experience points ?
> ...


Hi NB,

1) Partner Experience after Feb,2013 is relevant as per ACS. Partner was on leave from July'2015 - Dec'2015

2) When applying for Partner ACS , I did not mark the leave period as not relevant. In ACS outcome letter for Company3 dates are mentioned from Nov,2012 - Dec.2015

3) Partner Experience after Feb,2013 is relevant as per ACS

Appreciate your help and suggestions.
I have received the invite, and claiming Partner points. Not yet paid visa fee.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Dear NB,
I appreciate it if you could answer this question for me. unfortunately I have lost the access to the email which I used for my EOIs and I could not withdraw them. I created new EOI with a new email address but with the same information. Is it going to cause any issue in case I get an invite with my latest EOI?
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Please advise below concern..When the system is sending out ITA ( within 24hours in 11th each month) and it is based on any timezone? As I am planning the medical checks before ITA, how do we know if the check is ok? Does doctors inform us if we have problems with health?
> 
> ...


It is sent at 12.01am of 11th of each month Canberra time

The clinic where you are getting the test done can inform you unofficially of the test results, if they so desire
However, the final acceptance of the result is done by the department after you have lodged your application 
The clinic has no role in the interpretation of the results.
That is done by the department through BUPA

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1) Partner Experience after Feb,2013 is relevant as per ACS. Partner was on leave from July'2015 - Dec'2015
> 
> ...


Your partner does not need any experience beyond feb 2013 for you to claim partner points 
So the entire issue is baseless

Just go ahead and shown the leave period as not working in form 80

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Dear NB,
> I appreciate it if you could answer this question for me. unfortunately I have lost the access to the email which I used for my EOIs and I could not withdraw them. I created new EOI with a new email address but with the same information. Is it going to cause any issue in case I get an invite with my latest EOI?
> Cheers


If you have lost access to the old EOI, you can create a new EOI

There will no problem even if you get an invite with the latest EOI
But you should have been more careful


Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Your partner does not need any experience beyond feb 2013 for you to claim partner points
> So the entire issue is baseless
> 
> Just go ahead and shown the leave period as not working in form 80
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply!

So, I will fill leave details in form 80. Any other forms to be updated for the same?


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

It is sent at 12.01am of 11th of each month Canberra time

The clinic where you are getting the test done can inform you unofficially of the test results, if they so desire
However, the final acceptance of the result is done by the department after you have lodged your application 
The clinic has no role in the interpretation of the results.
That is done by the department through BUPA

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Thanks NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply!
> 
> So, I will fill leave details in form 80. Any other forms to be updated for the same?


You can fill form 1221 also

Cheers


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

I was wondering if you could kindly answer my query.

I will soon be applying for 189 Visa with my wife as a secondary applicant. She takes medication for thyroid and I was wondering if it will be an issue when she gets her medical done. Note that she is in perfectly good health and routinely goes to a specialist for checkup. Look forward to your reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

account444 said:


> I was wondering if you could kindly answer my query.
> 
> I will soon be applying for 189 Visa with my wife as a secondary applicant. She takes medication for thyroid and I was wondering if it will be an issue when she gets her medical done. Note that she is in perfectly good health and routinely goes to a specialist for checkup. Look forward to your reply.


I don’t think thyroid medication will have any issues
Nearly 25% of Indian women suffer from thyroid problems

Cheers


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t think thyroid medication will have any issues
> Nearly 25% of Indian women suffer from thyroid problems
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick reply. I wasn't particularly worried either, until my migration agent mentioned it to me. He cited an incident when someone with dementia (I know its far worse than thyroid) was forced to withdraw their application (with fear of refusal) as his doctor gave a negative report to the dept. of immigration when they asked for prognosis of his condition.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

account444 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I wasn't particularly worried either, until my migration agent mentioned it to me. He cited an incident when someone with dementia (I know its far worse than thyroid) was forced to withdraw their application (with fear of refusal) as his doctor gave a negative report to the dept. of immigration when they asked for prognosis of his condition.


You cannot compare the 2 disease by any stretch of imagination 

Dementia requires a lot of care which is costly

Thyroid just requires a single dose of medicine

Anyways as you already have a Mara agent, best to listen to his advice

Cheers


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

NB said:


> You cannot compare the 2 disease by any stretch of imagination
> 
> Dementia requires a lot of care which is costly
> 
> ...


He suggested talking to her specialist first to get a prognosis. This is just in case BUPA asks for further proof from a doctor to gauge the state of her condition.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

account444 said:


> He suggested talking to her specialist first to get a prognosis. This is just in case BUPA asks for further proof from a doctor to gauge the state of her condition.


You should do that
The Mara agent knows best 

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

My spouse worked in FIITJEE coaching CENTRE in Delhi from 2008-2013 as assistant professor - Chemistry. Her duties were there to coach the students for competitive exams such as AIEEE and IIT-JEE. So what anzco code she shall fall under based on her profile?


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Filling up *Form 80* and have below* 4 doubts*. Need your suggestions

Part H Proposed travel or further stay details

*Question 21*: Why are you travelling to Australia? Include any relevant dates or events

What should we answer here?
------------------------------------------

Part I – Address(es) in Australia

*"Located outside Australia"*

Question 31: Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?

I answered it NO or tell me What should we answer here?
-------------------------------------------------
Part Q – Associated people

*Question 47: Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?*

I have many friends who already Migrated to Australia. Shall I mention some one.

-------------------------------------------------

Part R – Sponsoring employer details


Question 49: Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or organisation in Australia?

Here I am confused because in India I am working for an Australian Listed company named Bravura Solutions but I am applying this VISA in my own capacity so what should I tick for this question.


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

Dear NB, i am a little lost here.. recently got preinvite from VIC..i have confussion regarding the documents i have to provide for my work experience as my work experienxe is not assessed by EA. I am claiming points for 8years.. can you please guide me what documents i have to provide for my work experience in detail...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amjad_755 said:


> Dear NB, i am a little lost here.. recently got preinvite from VIC..i have confussion regarding the documents i have to provide for my work experience as my work experienxe is not assessed by EA. I am claiming points for 8years.. can you please guide me what documents i have to provide for my work experience in detail...


No idea about EA processes 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> My spouse worked in FIITJEE coaching CENTRE in Delhi from 2008-2013 as assistant professor - Chemistry. Her duties were there to coach the students for competitive exams such as AIEEE and IIT-JEE. So what anzco code she shall fall under based on her profile?


Check 242111

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

punisher134920 said:


> Hi experts.
> Yesterday me and my wife had a big frustration due to Case Officer's second contact.
> She is a main applicant.
> We lodged our application 16th of november and got contacted by CO to provide new AFP(to mention our father's names on certificate as well, as in our country's birth certificate we have our father's name, however on passport only Name and Surname) and proof of military exemption in my country.
> ...


Please don’t blame the co for your delays
You and the agent are squarely responsible for the same

Each co has a different style of working 
Looks like he points out the errors as soon as he finds them and moves forward only when it’s rectified 
Go through your application with a fine tooth comb and check if anything is still missing to avoid further co contact 

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey NB,

Is spouse English test required even if you are not claiming points for her in 189.

I am about to lodge my visa application and my spouse had given IELTS in Feb,2018 , Is it okay and good enough to be considered in my application or validity is required for within 1 year ?

Please suggest. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> Is spouse English test required even if you are not claiming points for her in 189.
> 
> ...


If the spouse has studied in English medium school or college, then no English test is required 

Else she will need to prove functional English by way of test
That score is valid for only 1 year
So the feb 18 score is expired

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> If the spouse has studied in English medium school or college, then no English test is required
> 
> Else she will need to prove functional English by way of test
> That score is valid for only 1 year
> ...




Yes it has been all English medium schools and college, however is there any evidence required for specifically English Medium. 
CBSE High School Marksheet and UPTU BTech Degree are good enough to certify this ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Yes it has been all English medium schools and college, however is there any evidence required for specifically English Medium.
> CBSE High School Marksheet and UPTU BTech Degree are good enough to certify this ?
> 
> 
> ...


All years of primary and at least 3 years of secondary study
a secondary school in or outside Australia where all instruction was in English	At least 5 years of study

She will need a certificate from the school confirming that she studied there, her biological details, classes she studied, the years she studied and that the medium of instruction in the school was English

She will also need the passing certificate 
Ditto for college
Only one is sufficient, both not required, so get the one which is easier 

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> All years of primary and at least 3 years of secondary study
> a secondary school in or outside Australia where all instruction was in EnglishAt least 5 years of study
> 
> She will need a certificate from the school confirming that she studied there, her biological details, classes she studied, the years she studied and that the medium of instruction in the school was English
> ...




Thanks a lot NB. This info definetely helps. 
Can you or anyone in the group please share the sample such evidence. It will be easy to ask the School and college authorities basis on such sample.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Thanks a lot NB. This info definetely helps.
> Can you or anyone in the group please share the sample such evidence. It will be easy to ask the School and college authorities basis on such sample.
> 
> 
> ...


Even if you don’t get a sample, just ensure that all the points I mentioned above are given in the letter
That’s all that is required 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

When availing paid company leaves like Casual leave , earned leaves and sick leaves , should we update EOI for those leaves as well, and mark that period as non relevant?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> When availing paid company leaves like Casual leave , earned leaves and sick leaves , should we update EOI for those leaves as well, and mark that period as non relevant?
> 
> Thanks!


Nope

Only huge amount of unpaid leaves or maternity leaves or sabbatical etc need to be marked as non relevant 

cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> Only huge amount of unpaid leaves or maternity leaves or sabbatical etc need to be marked as non relevant
> 
> cheers


Thanks for the reply!

Is 2-3 weeks of unpaid marriage leaves, to be marked as non relevant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Is 2-3 weeks of unpaid marriage leaves, to be marked as non relevant?


To be safe , anything more then 2 weeks should be marked as non relevant 

But it is an individual decision 

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Even if you don’t get a sample, just ensure that all the points I mentioned above are given in the letter
> 
> That’s all that is required
> 
> ...




One more point NB, when you say college, Does it mean if I get it from college rather than university, will it be okay ?
Like UPTU is university based in Lucknow, while college is in Bareilly. Shall I get it from College letter head ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> One more point NB, when you say college, Does it mean if I get it from college rather than university, will it be okay ?
> Like UPTU is university based in Lucknow, while college is in Bareilly. Shall I get it from College letter head ?
> 
> 
> ...


I am using the below format, which I found using Google. Also it is better to get it from University rather than college.

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN

This is to certify that <FULL NAME> has completed his <DEGREE NAME> from <UNIV NAME> University during <PERIOD OF STUDY>. He was awarded the degree by the University on <DATE OF AWARD>.

The medium of instruction for the above mentioned course was in English for the entire <NO. of YEARS> years duration both written and spoken.

His Register Number (ID) in the Univeristy was <Reg No.>.

I the undersigned confirm that the above facts are true and correct to the best of my knowledge and belief.

Signed by Assistant Registrar (Evaluation)
Address of the University: XXXXXX XXXXXX
Telephone: xxxxxx
Fax: xxxxxx
Email: [email protected]


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Filling up *Form 80* and have below* 4 doubts*. Need your suggestions
> 
> ...


Hi All,

Any suggestions for above queries please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> One more point NB, when you say college, Does it mean if I get it from college rather than university, will it be okay ?
> Like UPTU is university based in Lucknow, while college is in Bareilly. Shall I get it from College letter head ?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes

It’s required on the college letter head not the university
Same for school
It is required from the school not the cbse or whatever board it comes under

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any suggestions for above queries please.


Q21. Permanent migration 

Q31. Correct answer

Q47. Not required 

Q49. Give details of Australian employer as you are associated with them

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks NB.
Query on my friend behalf:
If spouse has done BCom 3 years course and MBA 2 years course, If she get for MBA only, will it help ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Thanks NB.
> Query on my friend behalf:
> If spouse has done BCom 3 years course and MBA 2 years course, If she get for MBA only, will it help ?
> 
> ...


What context are you asking ?
Please don’t post random questions 

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> What context are you asking ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




For Spouse Functional English evidence.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> For Spouse Functional English evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as the mba was a full time course and resulted in the award of a degree

Cheers


----------



## punisher134920 (Apr 7, 2019)

NB said:


> Please don’t blame the co for your delays
> You and the agent are squarely responsible for the same
> 
> Each co has a different style of working
> ...


So it looks like CO need only my new English language score. If he did not request anything. Does it mean that we can get a grant after lodging required document?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

punisher134920 said:


> So it looks like CO need only my new English language score. If he did not request anything. Does it mean that we can get a grant after lodging required document?


Until you get the grant, nothing is sure
As I said each co likes to work differently 

Some bunch up requests, some send it one by one

You have to wait patiently for the next co contact or grant 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

Can we send an email to the department of home affairs and ask for confirmation that they have received our PTE score sent from Pearson, before visa lodge?
Or attaching PTE score order confirmation mail along with PTE score report, during visa lodge is the only option?

Thanks!


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> Of course
> 
> Again and again it is saying that you should do the pcc for all alias and you insisted that you have no alias
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

I am now applying for a fresh PCC. According to my passport
My given name is Manjusha
Family Name is Shankar Rao

Now my alternate names read as { Manjusha.S , S.Manjusha}
When adding each name in the othername columns section .I see the section asks again for 
Family Name:
Given Name:
Other Name:

Should I enter the name Manjusha.S under :
other name : Manjusha S

(or)

Family Name : S
Given Name:Manjusha

Please advice.

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manjusha said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am now applying for a fresh PCC. According to my passport
> My given name is Manjusha
> ...


I am seeing a very different form when I go on line to afp website

That is very simple to fill as compared to what you are showing above
There is no ambiguity 

I am sorry we are not on the same page so cannot help you

Cheers


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> I am seeing a very different form when I go on line to afp website
> 
> That is very simple to fill as compared to what you are showing above
> There is no ambiguity
> ...


Yeah,May be i am applying outside australia. 

Thank you so much for all your time.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,
*
Posting on behalf of a friend*

He has got final inite for NSW. Waiting for April round for 189. 
If he updates 189 EOI for 2 weeks paid leaves (his points are not changing due to this, points will remain same as before) marking those two weeks as non-relevant employment.
Will this cause any issues at this point?


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> If you have lost access to the old EOI, you can create a new EOI
> 
> There will no problem even if you get an invite with the latest EOI
> But you should have been more careful
> ...


Thank you for your reply NB. I appreciate it.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

If in USA on work visa, and came to India for 2-3 weeks on paid leaves. How to update EOI in this case?


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If in USA on work visa, and came to India for 2-3 weeks on paid leaves. How to update EOI in this case?


Hi NB,

May you please help me .
Appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If in USA on work visa, and came to India for 2-3 weeks on paid leaves. How to update EOI in this case?


Paid leaves need not be reflected in the EOI
It will be shown as USA experience only

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Paid leaves need not be reflected in the EOI
> It will be shown as USA experience only
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! Appreciate your help

So will just update India family vacation for 3 weeks trip details in form 80. And mark complete USA tenure as relevant employment (including India vacation)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So will just update India family vacation for 3 weeks trip details in form 80. And mark complete USA tenure as relevant employment (including India vacation)


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## Goin'DownUnder (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi,

I have a question related to passport update.

I have completed my ACS skills assessment last week. I am planning to do PTE in the next 2 weeks. 

I also need to update my passport with an address change since I have moved out of Bangalore recently. Changing the address would require a re-issue of passport which means my passport number will change (won't it?). 

Presently I am planning to do my PTE and then submit for passport address change. 

If I take this route, will I have to defer my EOI submission until I get the new passport? Or, can I submit EOI with my current passport numbner and update it later by providing justification?

thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Goin'DownUnder said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question related to passport update.
> 
> ...


You can submit the EOI with the current passport

You can update the passport number after you get the invite

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi NB,

Regarding the medical check before getting invite, I have generated HAP ID. However, If I am prescribed certain health problems during the check, Should I go for the treatment and do another health check with different HAP ID? 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Regarding the medical check before getting invite, I have generated HAP ID. However, If I am prescribed certain health problems during the check, Should I go for the treatment and do another health check with different HAP ID?
> 
> ...


I would not generate another hap id for this reason

If the tests shows any problems, you have to deal with it and get the treatment done to the satisfaction of the department 

Moreover, how generating another hap id will help you I fail to understand, because no matter where you do the test, the results will remain the same

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ok noted NB, just one more question. I have coughing and chest X- Ray shows abnormal by clinic comment. Although I have tested at another medical center and showed clean for TB.My question is that the department may ask for further check to confirm TB, if in worse case, I got catch with such things ..my visa application will be rejected or department will give a chance for the treatment? I just want to know in worse case to plan out..

Thank you very much,
Robert


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

hello NB, i got my visa grant today. idk if u remember but u helped me a lot and answered many of my stupid questions. i am greatful to you.

thank you very much. 

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharv said:


> hello NB, i got my visa grant today. idk if u remember but u helped me a lot and answered many of my stupid questions. i am greatful to you.
> 
> thank you very much.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

I do remember 
No questions are stupid 
Not asking is stupid 

Cheers


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

Thank you for your time replying on the query.

Do you know anybody who updated the job code in the Old EOI and successfully processed their application.

I searched a lot but did not find anything related.

Cheers.
Baljeet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Baljeet20186 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for your time replying on the query.
> 
> ...


You mean to say that you have got a fresh skill assessment under a different Anzsco code but instead of filing afresh eoi, you want to use the existing EOI to maintain seniority?

Cheers


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

Yes. I have got a fresh skill assessment on 261312 and previous EOI is for 261313. Can i update the old one.

I know I can and it will not update the DOE as well.

Is it advisable to do so?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Baljeet20186 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Yes. I have got a fresh skill assessment on 261312 and previous EOI is for 261313. Can i update the old one.
> 
> ...


Under 189, it’s immaterial if your application is for 261313 or 261312
They will participate in the round under the same group

As far as 190 is concerned, there is no advantage in a older EOI as it is not time sensitive 
In fact you should not disturb the existing application under 261313 for both 189 and 190 and file a fresh application for 190 only under 261312 for whichever states you want

So you have twice the chances of getting SS under either of the codes
Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

There have been couple of CO contacts reported on different forums for PCC for alias names. Some have already submitted Name Affidavit while visa lodge, some have not.
If we have alias names, what is the best possible way to avoid such CO contact?
How can we have PCC with all alias names listed, as per my understanding we may have name on PCC as per passport.

Thanks !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> There have been couple of CO contacts reported on different forums for PCC for alias names. Some have already submitted Name Affidavit while visa lodge, some have not.
> If we have alias names, what is the best possible way to avoid such CO contact?
> ...


Some countries allow it, but india doesn’t 
If you have pcc applicable for any country other then india, then you should check the rules if they allow alias pcc also

If only india, then there is nothing you can do about it

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Some countries allow it, but india doesn’t
> If you have pcc applicable for any country other then india, then you should check the rules if they allow alias pcc also
> 
> If only india, then there is nothing you can do about it
> ...


Thanks for the reply!
For USA, there is an option to enter Alias in FD-258, but not sure it will be printed on the PCC. There website do not specifically mention that they will print alias names on the PCC. Any idea about USA PCC alias names?

Appreciate your help.
Thanks!


----------



## yousuf008 (Jun 3, 2016)

very informative thread thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> For USA, there is an option to enter Alias in FD-258, but not sure it will be printed on the PCC. There website do not specifically mention that they will print alias names on the PCC. Any idea about USA PCC alias names?
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> Thanks!


No idea

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Robert1985 said:


> Ok noted NB, just one more question. I have coughing and chest X- Ray shows abnormal by clinic comment. Although I have tested at another medical center and showed clean for TB.My question is that the department may ask for further check to confirm TB, if in worse case, I got catch with such things ..my visa application will be rejected or department will give a chance for the treatment? I just want to know in worse case to plan out..
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Robert



Hi NB,

Do you have any 2 cent of thought on this?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

Do you suggest to get Canada PCC, for six months stay in 2007.
As per website they do not need, but in general do CO asks from your experience?

Thanks!


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do you suggest to get Canada PCC, for six months stay in 2007.
> As per website they do not need, but in general do CO asks from your experience?
> ...


Hi NB,

May you please suggest as per your experience. Appreciate your reply!

Thnaks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do you suggest to get Canada PCC, for six months stay in 2007.
> As per website they do not need, but in general do CO asks from your experience?
> ...


It was more then 10 years ago and less then a year
Chances of being asked are low

If you are one of those applicants who think that heavens will fall if the co contacts you, then get the pcc
I would not not have gotten it done till the co would ask me for it

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> It was more then 10 years ago and less then a year
> Chances of being asked are low
> 
> If you are one of those applicants who think that heavens will fall if the co contacts you, then get the pcc
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

I am filling up form 1221 for me and my wife and can see a lot of questions are pertaining to Departure and Travel as well. Still, can you help out what to fill for below 3 questions.


*Que 17* What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
Permanent Migration
*Que 18* If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival

*Que 43* Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> I am filling up form 1221 for me and my wife and can see a lot of questions are pertaining to Departure and Travel as well. Still, can you help out what to fill for below 3 questions.
> 
> 
> *Que 17* What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
> ...


Q18. Not decided

Q43. Not applicable 

Cheers


----------



## Midit629 (Mar 13, 2019)

Midit629 said:
Hi NB...I have small problem,while I uploaded all the documents for 189 after invite,I worked in 3 companies A B and C for company B I obtained reference letter from senior colleague for ACS as well as I uploaded it in 189 application,today I came to know he has shifted out of the country and his contact number and all changed though he is working in same Company B ,what should I do? Should I notify by attaching cover letter his new contact details or leave it as it is? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Hi NB. Do we need to provide details of grade 10 schooling and grade 12 college related information in the 189 visa form and form 80.

Can we upload a new document after paying fees and applying for the visa.

Thanks for your efforts.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Midit629 said:


> Midit629 said:
> Hi NB...I have small problem,while I uploaded all the documents for 189 after invite,I worked in 3 companies A B and C for company B I obtained reference letter from senior colleague for ACS as well as I uploaded it in 189 application,today I came to know he has shifted out of the country and his contact number and all changed though he is working in same Company B ,what should I do? Should I notify by attaching cover letter his new contact details or leave it as it is? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Just use the update us link in Immiaccount and give the new contact details of company B colleague 

If you can’t find it, fill a form 1022 and upload it

Cheers


----------



## sukanya (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Check the medicals tab for your husband in the Immiaccount dashboard.
> If it says no further action required for this applicant, then you are safe
> 
> 2. The copy you had uploaded may have been corrupted
> ...


Hello NB,
Looking for your inputs on the below:
1) Will the CO access emails sent to [email protected] or what is the best way to mail them if we know only their name and not their mail id.
2) In my case, the first CO asked for Health assessment and 815, to which I responded to [email protected] about the technical glitch in Immiaccount page due to which assessment details are not flowing to visa form from My health declarations. My second CO didn't ask me about health assessment, so does it mean that he has seen my mail on health assessment issue and was fine with it. Its showing as "Health clearance provided" in My Health Declarations but "Examinations required" in visa form with a different HAP ID.
3) I called up the DHA yesterday to check whether they have received my form 815 which I have uploaded. They responded that they are not able to see the forms and asked me to check at a later day as they will be able to see only after CO submits it. Is that the case? I was mainly worried that all my husband's documents were deleted suddenly after the second CO contact and so i have uploaded them all again in "other document" category, so just wanted to make sure that they have received it as i have also clicked "Information provided" button.

Regards,
Sukanya


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Has anybody recently paid the VISA fee. I have to pay for my family and I guess it is OK to use my ICICI bank Debit card. Will it be costly or Suggest me the best possible method.


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> Has anybody recently paid the VISA fee. I have to pay for my family and I guess it is OK to use my ICICI bank Debit card. Will it be costly or Suggest me the best possible method.


Better to go for Forex card from HDFC/Axis Bank.


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

Can anyone guide to the thread or any other group for the discussions regarding settlement / jobs, post visa grant. It would be very helpful. 
Thanks
DivyaShil


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Dear NB,

I lodged my 190 visa application. But..

I guess I have done a mistake in my EOI and visa application. My work experience is as below

from 09-11-2000 to 15-12-2014 in Company A
from 17-08-2015 to 25-12-2017 in Company B

so it is 15+ years in total

ACS deducted 6 years and considered experience after 01-11-2006 is relevant. I claim 8+ years of experience with no problem.

The problem is I did not split my experience that deducted by ACS in my EOI and visa application! I should have split that 6 years and mark as not relevant right? 

Interesting thing is NSW approved my nomination and I submitted my visa application. Sadly I realize that I have done wrong...

I did not overclaim points, I still have 8+ years of experience after deduction. All my docs are genuine. I just was not aware that I should have split it and mark as 'not relevant', how stupid I am...

Do you think this will delay my visa process or even worse.. Might I get a rejection? I am really concerned 

What do you suggest?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,
I have lodged my visa recently I wanted to ask you:

1. Do I need to provide proof of income tax or income tax certificate if the taxes and funds deducted from my salary are mentioned on my salary slips? 

2. Also, Do I need to prove with documents that my company is registered with the Federal Revenue Authority, which my company is registered to as it is A Government Organization? Looking forward to your suggestions. 

Thank You.


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have another query.

I am claiming spouse points. Now my Wife has resigned from her present company(Company-A) and joined another one (Company-B) yesterday.

Company-A was not assessed as relevant exp by ACS as we had submitted a self-declaration and not an RnR from HR/colleague.

Now, do we need to update DHA using "Change in Circumstances" option for her job change ? 

Also do we need to provide any documents(offer letter,Relieving letter etc) for the current and previous organization.


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi NB / All,
I have just started my PR process and first step ACS assessment is in progress ,meanwhile I have some query related to my EOI that I am going to submit in couple of months hoping ACS and IELTS will go well.
Also I have to submit my EOI before August for sure just not to loose my age points.
Query 1 :
My second baby is expected in the month of October or November, so in that case would I be able to update my EOI with new born?
Query 2: 
Currently based on point calculator I am scoring 80 Points (assuming IELTS good score).Let's say my point comes out to be 80 so in that case and I file EOI in month of July or August so is it possible I could get PR by October.

I know both of my queries seems optimistic but just thinking both positive and negative which will help me in planning further.
Thanks in Advance for response.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Has anybody recently paid the VISA fee. I have to pay for my family and I guess it is OK to use my ICICI bank Debit card. Will it be costly or Suggest me the best possible method.


1. Forex Card - ICICI / HDFC Forex card
2. If you have a friend in Australia, ask them to do the payment and then you can transfer the amount to their account.
3. Credit card - last option as you have to shell out heavy taxes.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

anshu1987 said:


> Hi NB / All,
> I have just started my PR process and first step ACS assessment is in progress ,meanwhile I have some query related to my EOI that I am going to submit in couple of months hoping ACS and IELTS will go well.
> Also I have to submit my EOI before August for sure just not to loose my age points.
> Query 1 :
> ...


Go with first thing first.
First give PTE and try to get 20 points as soon as possible. 
Secondly, get your ACS skills assessment done.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> I have lodged my visa recently I wanted to ask you:
> 
> 1. Do I need to provide proof of income tax or income tax certificate if the taxes and funds deducted from my salary are mentioned on my salary slips?
> ...


Mahnoor, if you add your tax documents, it's a proof that you paid taxes when you were working. Regarding your second question, you can give the document if you wish to.

Addition of extra documents is fine.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have another query.
> 
> ...


Deepak, since you had submitted the documents for Company-A for claiming spouse points, and now that spouse has resigned from Company-A, you can upload the Relieving letter to ImmiAccount in spouse section - "Other documents".


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

I have received the invite and have below names for the documents:

Passport : FirstName Father'sName Last Name
Marriage Certificate : FirstName LastName

I will be getting Name Affidate, but wanted to know is it advisable to go for name correction on Marrigae certificate as for the current one date of issue was 2008.
If I get the name correction done, date of issue will be 2019. Will CO have doubt that Marriage Certificate date of issue is 2019, and Marrige was in 2008?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

aise said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa application. But..
> 
> ...


Hi aise,

It does not affect your visa application as long as your points remain unchanged.
You can use Form 1023 to correct the error.
Form 23 - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1023.pdf

There is no need of worry. You yourself have figured it out and you are correcting your mistake. There can be a human error any given point of time.

There is a section in Form 23, Page 2, #14 - Why was incorrect information provided? Just prepare something rock solid to write here as to why this error happened in the first place.

Upload the Form 23 in the "Others section" in ImmiAccount under your documents list.

Good Luck!


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi aise,
> 
> It does not affect your visa application as long as your points remain unchanged.
> You can use Form 1023 to correct the error.
> ...


Thank you, SG! This was such a relief. 

There is a section under 'Update Details'=>'Notification of incorrect answer(s)' 

It has the same 3 questions in form 1023. Is it enough if I update them using this feature? Or should I fill form 1023 and upload it as you mention?


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

aise said:


> Thank you, SG! This was such a relief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is same. You can fill it and submit. An automatically generated form 1023 will get attached to your application. There is no need to download the form.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

SG said:


> Mahnoor, if you add your tax documents, it's a proof that you paid taxes when you were working. Regarding your second question, you can give the document if you wish to.
> 
> Addition of extra documents is fine.


Taxes are mentioned on my salary slip which is issued from the Government Financial Department. When I asked them about the tax certificate or how they send it to the Federal Revenue Authority they said they are not allowed to share this information.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

aise said:


> Thank you, SG! This was such a relief.
> 
> There is a section under 'Update Details'=>'Notification of incorrect answer(s)'
> 
> It has the same 3 questions in form 1023. Is it enough if I update them using this feature? Or should I fill form 1023 and upload it as you mention?


Yes "aise", you can do that as well.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

PSA said:


> I have received the invite and have below names for the documents:
> 
> Passport : FirstName Father'sName Last Name
> Marriage Certificate : FirstName LastName
> ...


Please help me with this query!
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> I have received the invite and have below names for the documents:
> 
> Passport : FirstName Father'sName Last Name
> Marriage Certificate : FirstName LastName
> ...


Names in all other documents like salary, tax, college, school birth are as per passport ?

If you can get the marriage certificate corrected, it doesn’t matter when it was issued

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Names in all other documents like salary, tax, college, school birth are as per passport ?
> 
> If you can get the marriage certificate corrected, it doesn’t matter when it was issued
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply!
Names in Pan card , tax documents are not as per passport
Should I go ahead and get marriage certificate name as per passport?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sukanya said:


> Hello NB,
> Looking for your inputs on the below:
> 1) Will the CO access emails sent to [email protected] or what is the best way to mail them if we know only their name and not their mail id.
> 2) In my case, the first CO asked for Health assessment and 815, to which I responded to [email protected] about the technical glitch in Immiaccount page due to which assessment details are not flowing to visa form from My health declarations. My second CO didn't ask me about health assessment, so does it mean that he has seen my mail on health assessment issue and was fine with it. Its showing as "Health clearance provided" in My Health Declarations but "Examinations required" in visa form with a different HAP ID.
> ...


1. You can write back to the co using the reply button in the email that you got from the co through which he asked for form 815 etc.
Mark a copy to the generic email id also
2. Why have multiple hap ids been generated?

3. Recheck with DHA call centre again after a few days about your status

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Names in Pan card , tax documents are not as per passport
> Should I go ahead and get marriage certificate name as per passport?


If there are many documents with the short name, then correcting one document doesn’t really help

Still no harm in getting it done if it’s not too much trouble 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Has anybody recently paid the VISA fee. I have to pay for my family and I guess it is OK to use my ICICI bank Debit card. Will it be costly or Suggest me the best possible method.


Which method will be the cheapest depends on your relationship with the bank
For each client, they have different rates

You have to ask your bank whether forex or debit card or credit card will be cheaper

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> If there are many documents with the short name, then correcting one document doesn’t really help
> 
> Still no harm in getting it done if it’s not too much trouble
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for the reply!

While uploading docs for visa, do I need to upload both old (issued in 2008) and the new issued Marriage Certificate? Or just uploading the new one issued in 2019 should be sufficient?

Appreciate your time and help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa application. But..
> 
> ...


DHA doesn’t consider any experience more then 10 years old for giving points, no matter whether you show it as relevant or non relevant 

I think you are safe 
You cannot do anything about a mistake in the EOI anyways
Once you are invited, its cast in stone 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> I have lodged my visa recently I wanted to ask you:
> 
> 1. Do I need to provide proof of income tax or income tax certificate if the taxes and funds deducted from my salary are mentioned on my salary slips?
> ...


1. YES
2. NO

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have another query.
> 
> ...


If company A was not considered for experience, then you can just ignore the job change

You have to provide the full set of evidence for the companies which were considered by ACS during assessment 



Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

divyashil said:


> Can anyone guide to the thread or any other group for the discussions regarding settlement / jobs, post visa grant. It would be very helpful.
> Thanks
> DivyaShil


No idea

Cheers


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> I have lodged my visa recently I wanted to ask you:
> 
> 1. Do I need to provide proof of income tax or income tax certificate if the taxes and funds deducted from my salary are mentioned on my salary slips?
> ...


Mahnoor did you get final nomination?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anshu1987 said:


> Hi NB / All,
> I have just started my PR process and first step ACS assessment is in progress ,meanwhile I have some query related to my EOI that I am going to submit in couple of months hoping ACS and IELTS will go well.
> Also I have to submit my EOI before August for sure just not to loose my age points.
> Query 1 :
> ...


Get your facts right
Filing an EOI doesn’t freeze the point for age
If you have not got the invite before you lose points for age, then no matter how old is the EOI, you will lose points

1. If you have not been invited, then you can
2. You should expect to get the pr around 4-5 months after you get the invite, apply and pay the visa fees
To get by October you need to have a cast iron application and evidence like I submitted and of course have 80 points
It’s difficult, but possible as I got my pr in less then a month after applying 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SG said:


> 1. Forex Card - ICICI / HDFC Forex card
> 2. If you have a friend in Australia, ask them to do the payment and then you can transfer the amount to their account.
> 3. Credit card - last option as you have to shell out heavy taxes.


Please don’t follow point 2 under any circumstances 
SG doesnt realise the implications of the same
You will be in serious trouble under Indian foreign exchange laws

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi aise,
> 
> It does not affect your visa application as long as your points remain unchanged.
> You can use Form 1023 to correct the error.
> ...


Please just don’t give remarks without knowing the implications of the same

Any mistake in the EOI cannot be ever corrected once you have the invite
The form 1023 is meant to correct errors made during submitting the application after getting the invite

I take a lot of pride in maintaining this thread, and would request you that you post remarks in this thread only if you are very sure if the facts
There are umpteen other threads where you can help out other members as much as you want

DONT FILE A FORM 1023 FOR A MISTAKE MADE IN THE EOI, if not done


Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

NB said:


> DHA doesn’t consider any experience more then 10 years old for giving points, no matter whether you show it as relevant or non relevant
> 
> I think you are safe
> You cannot do anything about a mistake in the EOI anyways
> ...


Thank you for answering, so you don't think I should send an update via form 1023?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> ...


Only the corrected 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Only the corrected
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> Thank you for answering, so you don't think I should send an update via form 1023?


I would have not have uploaded the form under your circumstances 

Consult a Mara agent to be sure

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. YES
> 2. NO
> 
> Cheers


Even if the Salary Slips are issued from the Government District Accounts Office? And everything including the details of Income-tax, Benevolent funds, and GPF subscription deduction is mentioned on it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Even if the Salary Slips are issued from the Government District Accounts Office? And everything including the details of Income-tax, Benevolent funds, and GPF subscription deduction is mentioned on it?


I don’t know what you are reading and understanding 

Q1. I have said that you should provide the salary slips which has all the details mentioned by you 

Q2. You need not provide details about the company paying taxes for its profits, or whereall the company is registered 

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Dear NB,

I need a quick reply..

I receive NJL on 18/03/2019.

I have to reply within 28 days that is with in 14/04/2019 but My agent want to apply for time extension for another 7 days. is it allowed in my case?

what will be wise?

please suggest..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I need a quick reply..
> 
> ...


7 days extension is no big deal
I am sure the co will grant it
It will not affect your case
If the agent wants more time to prepare your defence, I don’t you should object 

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

NB said:


> 7 days extension is no big deal
> I am sure the co will grant it
> It will not affect your case
> If the agent wants more time to prepare your defence, I don’t you should object
> ...


Thanks NB..


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

While doing ACS, I uploaded RnR on company1 letterhead. RnR issue date is in 2018. Employment period on letter was mention start date - till date for company1

Then resigned from the company1 in Nov'2018 and got RnR again in 2019 for company1 mentioning employment period as start date - end date.

During Visa filing, for company1 , should I upload both RnR's, the latest one which I got after resignation in 2019 or the one uploaded during ACS in 2018.

RnR's description is same in both the RnR letters on company letterhead.

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> While doing ACS, I uploaded RnR on company1 letterhead. RnR issue date is in 2018. Employment period on letter was mention start date - till date for company1
> 
> ...


Use the latest one

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Use the latest one
> 
> Cheers



Thanks!


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

While downloading old payslips in 2018 from the company's intranet portal:

On the payslip at the bottom it is printed as 'Generated on dd-mm-2018' for all payslips from 2009 to 2018, for a single company.
Will this be an issue , as even for 2009 year payslips it displays at bottom as 'Generated on dd-mm-2018'

Appreciate your help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> While downloading old payslips in 2018 from the company's intranet portal:
> 
> ...


Nope

It’s the content which is important, not when it was generated 
Ask long as you are not editing the payslips, you have no reason to worry 

Cheers


----------



## vijayraju12 (Mar 13, 2019)

vinay_1187 said:


> Has anybody recently paid the VISA fee. I have to pay for my family and I guess it is OK to use my ICICI bank Debit card. Will it be costly or Suggest me the best possible method.



My agent suggested this card "NIYO Global Card".

www(.)goniyo(.)com

There is 0 forex markup charge and only be charged at the prevalent VISA exchange rate


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijayraju12 said:


> My agent suggested this card "NIYO Global Card".
> 
> www(.)goniyo(.)com
> 
> There is 0 forex markup charge and only be charged at the prevalent VISA exchange rate


NEver heard of this company 

Don’t take any risk with these companies to save a small amount of money
Stick with the tried and tested reputed bank cards only

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> It’s the content which is important, not when it was generated
> Ask long as you are not editing the payslips, you have no reason to worry
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## vijayraju12 (Mar 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Ever heard of this company
> 
> Don’t take any risk with these companies to save a small amount of money
> Stick with the tried and tested reputed bank cards only
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## as3 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi NB, 

How are you doing?

So I have lodged my 189 visa application on 20th of Jan and I can see on myimmitracker that a number of people, post my application date, are getting either an invite or CO contact; I was just wondering about my situation, which is still showing as "Received" in my immiaccount. Secondly, I am also afraid about employment verification at my office, as my organisation has clearly included a policy against giving references for immigration, and thus, I have attached SD from former senior employees.

Could you please enlighten me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

as3 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> ...


Don’t get anxious looking at these trackers
They are based on unverifiable data 

As long as you have not fibbed on your application, you have nothing to worry

Even if the employer is hostile,the department does not necessarily reject the application 

Relax and wait for the co contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## garimsha (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi NB, 
I have lodged visa application on 24 September 2018 for 189 visa. CO contacted for salary slips on 16 December, provided the details on 9 January. Its been 7 months since my visa lodgement .I have emailed them but got standard reply. Please advice how can I contact CO for speedy process and ask them to look back into my application.
Thanks, Garimsha


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

garimsha said:


> Hi NB,
> I have lodged visa application on 24 September 2018 for 189 visa. CO contacted for salary slips on 16 December, provided the details on 9 January. Its been 7 months since my visa lodgement .I have emailed them but got standard reply. Please advice how can I contact CO for speedy process and ask them to look back into my application.
> Thanks, Garimsha


Hi, you have mentioned you got CO contact asking to provide pay slips. Could you please tell me what proofs you provided at the time of visa application and what did CO ask you. Also please let me know your reply to CO. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone recommend me a good & reliable accounting migration agent in Brisbane?

Thank you very much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

garimsha said:


> Hi NB,
> I have lodged visa application on 24 September 2018 for 189 visa. CO contacted for salary slips on 16 December, provided the details on 9 January. Its been 7 months since my visa lodgement .I have emailed them but got standard reply. Please advice how can I contact CO for speedy process and ask them to look back into my application.
> Thanks, Garimsha


There is nothing that you can do except maybe calling them once
But that also doesn’t really help, but no harm in trying 

You will have to wait patiently
I am sure there is light at the end of the tunnel

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good & reliable accounting migration agent in Brisbane?
> 
> Thank you very much.


No idea

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

May sound a silly question, but will appreciate your relpy.

After paying the visa fee with minimum documents, will I be able to upload more documents in 'Others' section only or under specific revevant sections like we upload before paying the visa fee?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> May sound a silly question, but will appreciate your relpy.
> 
> ...


In any section you like subject to the overall limit of 60 documents per applicant

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> In any section you like subject to the overall limit of 60 documents per applicant
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## igetfourpointos (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi all, I am hoping to claim my previous work experience for the nominated occupation Group: 2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers.

However, my previous job title was Project Coordinator; but half of my job required tasks outlined in the above ANZSCO code. Is it possible to claim this work experience (provided my referee outlines the job requirements) for an Auditor occupation, even though the name of my position was not relevant?

Also, what kind of evidence do I need to provide to claim any work experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

igetfourpointos said:


> Hi all, I am hoping to claim my previous work experience for the nominated occupation Group: 2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers.
> 
> However, my previous job title was Project Coordinator; but half of my job required tasks outlined in the above ANZSCO code. Is it possible to claim this work experience (provided my referee outlines the job requirements) for an Auditor occupation, even though the name of my position was not relevant?
> 
> Also, what kind of evidence do I need to provide to claim any work experience?


You have to check the website of Vetassess who will be doing your skills assessment 

Afaik, they can also certify if your employment is suitable to claim points for the Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

During my USA tenure (deputation to USA from India) for company1, I received ADP generated paystubs, for company1. Paystubs shows 'Taxable Marital Status: Single' - what is the significance for this?

I was married, and even filed USA tax including my spouse, who accompanied me to USA and also my spouse got a job after around one year landing to USA. Have IRS form 8879, with both mine and my spouse name printed/dispalyed.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> During my USA tenure (deputation to USA from India) for company1, I received ADP generated paystubs, for company1. Paystubs shows 'Taxable Marital Status: Single' - what is the significance for this?
> 
> ...


It’s an error on part of the company processing the payroll

Mail them and ask them if they can correct it
Attach the relevant evidence that shows you have paid taxes as married

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s an error on part of the company processing the payroll
> 
> Mail them and ask them if they can correct it
> Attach the relevant evidence that shows you have paid taxes as married
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

*Visa Documents*

Hi NB

Can anyone help me with the scenario, if out of say 10 years of employment if 8-9 months salary slips are not available for reasons such as HR system upgraded, old payslips not available, or previous company payslip mails not accessible, etc. But for all 10 years bank salary statements are available depicting credit of salary along with form 16 and IT return in place. Can this be considered as a problem. Anyone here faced similar situation, please help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

carmelitegwl said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Can anyone help me with the scenario, if out of say 10 years of employment if 8-9 months salary slips are not available for reasons such as HR system upgraded, old payslips not available, or previous company payslip mails not accessible, etc. But for all 10 years bank salary statements are available depicting credit of salary along with form 16 and IT return in place. Can this be considered as a problem. Anyone here faced similar situation, please help.
> 
> Thanks in advance


As you have 90% of the payslips and even the missing are supported by corresponding bank entries, and it returns etc I don’t think it should be an issue

You don’t have anything to worry

Cheers


----------



## Ptj1 (Dec 15, 2016)

carmelitegwl said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Can anyone help me with the scenario, if out of say 10 years of employment if 8-9 months salary slips are not available for reasons such as HR system upgraded, old payslips not available, or previous company payslip mails not accessible, etc. But for all 10 years bank salary statements are available depicting credit of salary along with form 16 and IT return in place. Can this be considered as a problem. Anyone here faced similar situation, please help.
> 
> Thanks in advance



You will not have any issues proving your work experience. Between, you do not even have to show up all the payslips for the period you claim your employment as long as you have other forms of proof: bank statement salary credits or Form 16 and since you have both, just relax, you are doing ok.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB and experts,

I am in the process of uploading the documents for 189 invite.

For my wife's proof of employment, I have around 100 payslips for the entire duration of employment. Is it okay to upload all 100 payslips in a single pdf file?

Regards,
A


----------



## Ptj1 (Dec 15, 2016)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> I am in the process of uploading the documents for 189 invite.
> 
> ...


While it doesn't hurt to upload all the payslips, I would suggest to upload only a few of them spanning the entire employment duration. Say last 6 payslips + 1 payslip per quarter prior to that, would suffice. Also, if possible, upload your bank statements highlighting the salary credits. That would be more than enough.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> I am in the process of uploading the documents for 189 invite.
> 
> ...


Are they from the same company ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptj1 said:


> While it doesn't hurt to upload all the payslips, I would suggest to upload only a few of them spanning the entire employment duration. Say last 6 payslips + 1 payslip per quarter prior to that, would suffice. Also, if possible, upload your bank statements highlighting the salary credits. That would be more than enough.


Many members are getting co contacts asking for each and every payslip

I fail to understand the reluctance of some members to upload all the payslips when they are available 
It is short cuts like these which lead to delays in grants and the blame is put on the department 

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

I am submitting my VISA application and submit almost all documents under all heads on screen. Clicking the *Next* button says below:

Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.


Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time

Any suggestions OR shall I ignore the message.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> I am submitting my VISA application and submit almost all documents under all heads on screen. Clicking the *Next* button says below:
> 
> Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
> 
> ...


Just ignore and proceed

If you have to give reason, write documents being collected 
Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> I am in the process of uploading the documents for 189 invite.
> 
> ...





Ptj1 said:


> While it doesn't hurt to upload all the payslips, I would suggest to upload only a few of them spanning the entire employment duration. Say last 6 payslips + 1 payslip per quarter prior to that, would suffice. Also, if possible, upload your bank statements highlighting the salary credits. That would be more than enough.



Yes that is fine to upload all 100 payslips + the bank statements showcasing each salary credit too - that is what I did - and then you eliminate any reason for the CO to ask for payslips / third party evidence to corroborate them. 

Reposting from a visa refusal decision shared with me:

*"With regard to the payslips for the period January 2016 to October 2018 whilst I place some weight on these documents as evidence of the applicant's remuneration, 11 payslips as evidence of income claimed employment for the said period is grossly inadequate."*

*That is presumably one payslip per quarter* - and the CO had similar comments for most employment episodes.

Unfortunately this applicant wasn't asked for more documents, or issued a NJL - just a straight up visa refusal. 

If you have the evidence, just submit it me thinks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes that is fine to upload all 100 payslips + the bank statements showcasing each salary credit too - that is what I did - and then you eliminate any reason for the CO to ask for payslips / third party evidence to corroborate them.
> 
> Reposting from a visa refusal decision shared with me:
> 
> ...


I do not understand the logic behind submitting partial evidence which is extensively advocated on the forum

It’s almost as if it’s a crime to submit the entire evidence

Maybe once a few more cases gets rejected, the members will realise the folly of following such advice

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vinay_1187 said:


> I am submitting my VISA application and submit almost all documents under all heads on screen. Clicking the *Next* button says below:
> 
> Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
> 
> ...


Depends what they ask for. If it is for something that is required / you have claimed points for, give a legitimate reason as NB suggested. 

Otherwise, my experience was, for example (presumably due to a bug) Immiaccount gave me the same notice for not uploading evidence of offshore skilled employment, so the reason I gave was: 

"I don't have any claims of skilled employment offshore, nor am I claiming points for employment offshore, hence I am not uploading any evidence of offshore employment. The offshore employment I have listed on my visa application is for DHA's record keeping purposes, not for points claims purposes related to my skilled visa application."


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NB said:


> I do not understand the logic behind submitting partial evidence which is extensively advocated on the forum
> 
> It’s almost as if it’s a crime to submit the entire evidence
> 
> ...


Me neither mate.

As applicants we are paying thousands of dollars for DHA to vet our applications, why undermine that vetting process by withholding evidence that is on-hand / easily accessible is bizzare to me.


----------



## garimsha (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi NB,

Thanks for the quick reply. 

I have called the Immigration helpline. The agent looked into my application and verified my documents and told they looked fine. He told he will add a note (internal purpose) that application is due for 7 months and all requested documents are provided. He told but this doesn't guarantee for a quick look into application. 
I am staying positive hopefully CO will look into application and I will receive the golden email 
Thanks again.


----------



## garimsha (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi sasidhar_vadapalli ,

I received an email and a message in Immi account to give employment proof. I have submitted salary slips, offer letter, Experience letter from all previous companies. From my current company I also provided my latest salary slip and confirmation of employment letter. 

~garimsha


----------



## Shenali12 (Sep 11, 2018)

What all Visa options do we have for parents ?

For longer stays preferably. And are they costly ? What about medical insurance as they are above 60.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shenali12 said:


> What all Visa options do we have for parents ?
> 
> For longer stays preferably. And are they costly ? What about medical insurance as they are above 60.


There is a dedicated thread on the forum for parents visa

You can go through the same and get all your answers
I also post in the same thread for queries pertaining to parent visas

Cheers


----------



## Shenali12 (Sep 11, 2018)

NB said:


> There is a dedicated thread on the forum for parents visa
> 
> You can go through the same and get all your answers
> I also post in the same thread for queries pertaining to parent visas
> ...


Okay thanks. Will search for it


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes that is fine to upload all 100 payslips + the bank statements showcasing each salary credit too - that is what I did - and then you eliminate any reason for the CO to ask for payslips / third party evidence to corroborate them.
> 
> Reposting from a visa refusal decision shared with me:
> 
> ...


Hi prettyisotonic and NB. Can u comment on my situation related to payslips and salary transfer to bank account.

Employment 1 duration 8 months: all payslips submitted. No points claimed as it comes under ACS 2 years of experience deduction. All cash payments.

Employment 2 duration 11 months: 6 payslips submitted. No points claimed as it comes under ACS 2 years of experience deduction. All cash payments.

Employment 3 duration 4 years: 11 payslips missing that includes annual leaves of 4 months. For the last two years salary was deposited in bank. First 9 months are deducted by ACS. Bank statement attached.

Employment 4 duration 1 year: 11 payslip summited. Last one not provided as it was added with End of service benefits. The 1st 2 months salary were in cash while remaining salaries were deposited in the bank. Bank statement attached.

Employment 5 current duration 2.7 year: 1 payslip not submitted. All salary deposits are in bank account. Banks statement attached.

Now, I have managed to get 6 missing payslips of employment 3. Rest of them can't be generated as they were provided out of payroll with my annual leaves. Can I submit my travel tickets provided by my employer as a proof for those durations. 

I can request for 1 missing payslips from employer 4 and 5 or the provided evidence is enough.

Employment points claimed is for 5 years.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Hi prettyisotonic and NB. Can u comment on my situation related to payslips and salary transfer to bank account.
> 
> Employment 1 duration 8 months: all payslips submitted. No points claimed as it comes under ACS 2 years of experience deduction. All cash payments.
> 
> ...


Employment 3
Why no payslips generated for leave months?
If it is paid leave, then payslips are generated 
Only if it’s unpaid leave, the payslips are not generated
Which category do you fall under ?
Also why bank deposits for only last 2 years ? Earlier cash payments ?
How big was the organisation? How many employees ?
Why no PF deduction ?
Why no TDS deducted ?
Did you file income tax returns for any of the years ?
Also give complete details on how many payslips missing from the period claimed

Ditto for employments 4& 5

Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB said:


> Employment 3
> Why no payslips generated for leave months?
> If it is paid leave, then payslips are generated
> Only if it’s unpaid leave, the payslips are not generated
> ...


I am working in KSA. Therefore no tax deduction. I didn't have a bank account for the first two years. Hence, no salary transfer for that duration.

Yes, all the leaves were paid vacations and annual tickets with company email can proof it. I have medical insurance cards scans which were provided by the employers.

Total missing payslips from claimed period is of 10 months for the duration of 6 years 2 months.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB said:


> Employment 3
> Why no payslips generated for leave months?
> If it is paid leave, then payslips are generated
> Only if it’s unpaid leave, the payslips are not generated
> ...


Employer 3 used to be a mid size organization employing around 200 people. They have now shrunk to small number and some functions are merged with the parent company i.e. group holding. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Employer 3 used to be a mid size organization employing around 200 people. They have now shrunk to small number and some functions are merged with the parent company i.e. group holding.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Just noticed
You were working in Pakistan?
All your employment is Pakistan based ?

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Are they from the same company ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, they are from the same company.

Regards,
A


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Employment 4 was with a local manpower supplying company employing more than 5000 employees in KSA. No tax deduction. I have submitted following documents for this employment.

1. Reference / Experience letter with r&r
2. 11 months Payslips - 1 missing.
3. Bank statement. 1st 2 salary were paid in cash as account was not opened since I came with a new visa and resident permit was not issued.
4. Offer Letter.
5. Job Contract
6. Resignation letter / form
7. Insurance cards bearing name of the employer.
8. Outsource company information.
9. Employee id generated by outsourced company. Also having logo of the employer.

Employment 5 is also in KSA which is my outsourced company employing around 2000 people. A local tech company to be exact. No tax deduction. Following details submitted for this employment history.

1. Reference / Experience letter with r&r
2. 32 months Payslips - 1 missing.
3. Bank statement from 2 banks. All salary was transferred.
4. Offer Letter.
5. Job Contract
6. Appraisal letters, contract renewal letters.
7. Insurance cards bearing name of the employer.
8. Joining letter
9. Employee id and business card.
10. Appreciation certificates.
11. Resident permit and its translation.

Employment 3 was in KSA with a local mid size tech company. I submitted following details. No tax deduction.

1. Job offer
2. Photo copy of job contract. Original was not provided.
3. 37 Payslips, 11 missing. 9 of them are of the period, points for which are claimed.
4. Bank Statements of last 2 years. First 2 years account was not opened.
5. Reference / experience letter with r&r
6. NOC letter at the time of leaving.
7. Resignation letter and clearance for photocopies.
8. Insurance card bearing company name of 3 years. Lost the card of the first year.
7. Appraisal letters.
8. Employee id

Not submitted details for employment 3 is the final exit visa issued by employer bearing number of my passport resident permit and their stamp. Airline tickets email of annual leaves. 6 months payslips which I didn't added to the existing payslips file.

Employment 2 was also in KSA with a small company probably non-functional now. But their website works. No employment points claimed. Submitted details includes following.
1. Experience letter having r&r
2. 6 months Payslips, 5 months missing.

Employment 1 was in Pakistan with a small company. No employment points claimed. No tax filed and salary was under tax eligible slab. Submitted details includes following.
1. Experience letter having r&r
2. 8 months Payslips

What do u think. Am I fine or some actions are required.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a couple of small queries, hope to get some help:
1. To claim spouse 5 points, how much minimum score is needed in PTE test by spouse?
2. For Experience letter, i'm getting it signed from senior/manager from previous and current company. Do i need to take it on plain paper or Stamp paper before getting it Notarized?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a couple of small queries, hope to get some help:
> 1. To claim spouse 5 points, how much minimum score is needed in PTE test by spouse?
> ...


1. Minimum 50 in all 4 subjects

2. If it is on company letter head, then not required.
If it is not on letterhead then you have to use a stamp paper and get it sworn before a notary

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Employment 4 was with a local manpower supplying company employing more than 5000 employees in KSA. No tax deduction. I have submitted following documents for this employment.
> 
> 1. Reference / Experience letter with r&r
> 2. 11 months Payslips - 1 missing.
> ...


Too long and complicated case

Will look into it when I have time

Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Minimum 50 in all 4 subjects
> 
> 2. If it is on company letter head, then not required.
> If it is not on letterhead then you have to use a stamp paper and get it sworn before a notary
> ...


Thanks NB. For point 2:
Experience letter reference copy i found on ACS link https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf page 13, but this seems to be on Company letter head. Can i use same format to get it signed from Senior/Manager, or there is any other format available or provided by ACS?


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

NB said:


> Too long and complicated case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the support.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Thanks NB. For point 2:
> Experience letter reference copy i found on ACS link https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf page 13, but this seems to be on Company letter head. Can i use same format to get it signed from Senior/Manager, or there is any other format available or provided by ACS?


The format remains the same just the details of the person issuing the SD gets added

It has to be issued on a stamp paper and sworn before a notary
The notary from where you are planning to get it done will advise you on the value of the stamp paper to be used

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi NB, I have few queries. 

1. Is preschool and kindergarten free for pr holders. 
2. Is it mandatory that kids should not be left home alone until certain age limit. If so what is the age limit.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Hi NB, I have few queries.
> 
> 1. Is preschool and kindergarten free for pr holders.
> 2. Is it mandatory that kids should not be left home alone until certain age limit. If so what is the age limit.


Post these queries in the life in Australia section of the forum

I have no idea

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,
*
Posting on behalf of a friend
*
Company issued Experience letter to him after he resigned, but unfortunately he lost the original colored experience letter with company hologram. He has black and white copy of the original.
He requested company for a duplicate one and got a copy with "Duplicate Copy" printed on the letter with company hologram.
Please suggest which one to upload for visa filing.
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> *
> Posting on behalf of a friend
> *
> ...


Use the one with duplicate written.
No harm

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Use the one with duplicate written.
> No harm
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB!
I have email conversation from my personal id to company's respective settlement department for issue of duplicate experience letter. Should I upload that email as well or not required?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks NB!
> I have email conversation from my personal id to company's respective settlement department for issue of duplicate experience letter. Should I upload that email as well or not required?


Not required 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Not required
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

I got the HDFC forex card and I am going to load it with 6571.25 AUD.
However on https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online/how-to-pay

*It is written that* 

We accept these credit cards for online payments in ImmiAccount. The surcharge shown applies.
MasterCard (including Debit MasterCard) – 1.32%

Have you guys been charged with more than 6571.25 Dollars or more as final Payment


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes that is fine to upload all 100 payslips + the bank statements showcasing each salary credit too - that is what I did - and then you eliminate any reason for the CO to ask for payslips / third party evidence to corroborate them.
> 
> Reposting from a visa refusal decision shared with me:
> 
> ...


dear PrettyIsotonic

Its very unfortunate to get the visa refusal based on above.
what if bank statements depicting salary credit and IT Returns are available in case payslips are not available due to HR system upgrade, etc.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> I got the HDFC forex card and I am going to load it with 6571.25 AUD.
> However on https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online/how-to-pay
> 
> *It is written that*
> ...


How many dependents do you have ?
You can do the maths yourself also

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

carmelitegwl said:


> dear PrettyIsotonic
> 
> Its very unfortunate to get the visa refusal based on above.
> what if bank statements depicting salary credit and IT Returns are available in case payslips are not available due to HR system upgrade, etc.


Payslips are the most vital piece of evidence in my opinion

If you are not submitting those, you are taking a grave risk

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

carmelitegwl said:


> dear PrettyIsotonic
> 
> Its very unfortunate to get the visa refusal based on above.
> what if bank statements depicting salary credit and IT Returns are available in case payslips are not available due to HR system upgrade, etc.


There are other ways.. such as bank statement showing pay being credited, any tax file/refund, superannuation fund etc..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> There are other ways.. such as bank statement showing pay being credited, any tax file/refund, superannuation fund etc..


I am sure that applicant followed a similar advice and got his application rejected

Cheers


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

vinay_1187 said:


> I got the HDFC forex card and I am going to load it with 6571.25 AUD.
> However on https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online/how-to-pay
> 
> *It is written that*
> ...


I'm my case for a family of 3 —spouse, self and child I loaded 6700 ( fee being 6570 aud)on my Icici forex card and after the transaction which included 86.50 AUD I was left with 43aud.

Suggest you load 6700 aud just to be on the safer side.


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

I totally agree with you NB, but unfortunately i have tried almost everything to get them , but HR, third party who handles financial said there is no way you can get the payslips. But as i said all bank statements and Form 16, IT return are available


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

carmelitegwl said:


> I totally agree with you NB, but unfortunately i have tried almost everything to get them , but HR, third party who handles financial said there is no way you can get the payslips. But as i said all bank statements and Form 16, IT return are available


Pray hard then , that’s all I can suggest

Cheers


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

NB said:


> Payslips are the most vital piece of evidence in my opinion
> 
> If you are not submitting those, you are taking a grave risk
> 
> Cheers


I totally agree with you NB, but unfortunately i have tried almost everything to get them , but HR, third party who handles financial said there is no way you can get the payslips. But as i said all bank statements and Form 16, IT return are available


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Hi NB. Appreciate if you can comment on my case.

Thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi NB,

For salary Slips again for me also for my past organisations i do not have all the slips handy with me.
Rather I have last 4-5 months which i have uploaded along with my Bank Statements showing salary credits for the tenure I was with my past companies.

However for my current Org I am providing all 4 years slips.

ANy thoughts ?

Regards
Vinay Kumar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For salary Slips again for me also for my past organisations i do not have all the slips handy with me.
> Rather I have last 4-5 months which i have uploaded along with my Bank Statements showing salary credits for the tenure I was with my past companies.
> ...


It all boils down on the co

But some payslips are better then no payslips

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Does the Problem of Visa refusal from DIBP still persists, If the State nominates the applicant for 190, I think they nominate a candidate after proper documents scrutiny?

Or the checking process for Nomination and Visa Grant is different?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> I got the HDFC forex card and I am going to load it with 6571.25 AUD.
> However on https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online/how-to-pay
> 
> *It is written that*
> ...


I believe you are a family of 3 — self, spouse and child.
Self = $3755 AUD
Spouse = $1875 AUD
Child = $940 AUD

Total = $6,570 AUD

For HDFC Forex Card, you will be charged 1.32% surcharge.

So, 6570 + 1.32% = $6656.724 AUD

In you case, as "vyks365" mentioned, add a little bit more to your Forex card, say 6660 or 6700, this is only for you to be on the safer side.

You can carry the HDFC Forex card during your travel to Australia and swipe it to use the remaining amount OR you may add some more to it when you travel. That's completely your choice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Does the Problem of Visa refusal from DIBP still persists, If the State nominates the applicant for 190, I think they nominate a candidate after proper documents scrutiny?
> 
> Or the checking process for Nomination and Visa Grant is different?


Nomination has nothing to do with grant

The states check very minimal documents just limited to your skills assessment and experience 

The main checking is done by the DHA when you apply for pr after the invite
If any of your documents are found not to be in order, your application will be rejected despite you having got a nomination 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have a black and white copy of my previous company's offer letter. I requested company for a color copy, but did not receive yet.
Uploading black and white copy of offer letter for visa will cause any issues? Do I need to upload email conversation with company's HR department for color copy as well?

Appreciate your time and help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a black and white copy of my previous company's offer letter. I requested company for a color copy, but did not receive yet.
> Uploading black and white copy of offer letter for visa will cause any issues? Do I need to upload email conversation with company's HR department for color copy as well?
> ...


Not required 

Black and white is good enough 
Just scan the same in colour

Cheers


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing good.

I just received pre-invite from NSW for 261313 with 75+5 Points. 
My spouse skill evaluation is in progress and I expect to receive it in first week of May, post which my points will be increased to 80 for 189.

Do you think it would be wise for me to wait for 189 or should I go ahead with this 190.

I am pretty confused now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> ...


If you invariably want to settle in Sydney, then you can go with the nsw invite

If you want to keep your options open, then wait for the 189 invite

But apply for the nsw invite as an insurance 
It will be 330$ well spent even if you ultimately get the 189 invite 

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB, 

I asked my company for a Tax Certificate, which they have given me and it has all the details about my income tax returns but in the Federal Government Bank Account Deposit Section, they have not mentioned the details about the Bank Branch, account number, etc. And are saying that is Confidential thus cannot be shared. Instead, they wrote a Ref Acknowledgment Number.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I asked my company for a Tax Certificate, which they have given me and it has all the details about my income tax returns but in the Federal Government Bank Account Deposit Section, they have not mentioned the details about the Bank Branch, account number, etc. And are saying that is Confidential thus cannot be shared. Instead, they wrote a Ref Acknowledgment Number.


No idea how Pakistan works
You have to use your best judgement 

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB and experts,

In form 80, Part B - Passport/Travel document details, in the date of issue there is another question stating 'Is this the original issue date? No -> Give original issue date'

I have recently renewed my passport.

Does this mean I have to submit the previous passport's issue date in the original issue date?

In another question, they ask 'Do you have any other country passport/travel document?'

I have recently moved to Sweden and have a valid Visa for this country. Do I need to submit the details for my Visa in this question or is it asking specifically for the passport?

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> In form 80, Part B - Passport/Travel document details, in the date of issue there is another question stating 'Is this the original issue date? No -> Give original issue date'
> 
> ...


Nope

It is this passports date only

Previous passport details will come in Q11

Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

So, does that mean we need to submit all the payslips for the NSW pre-invite as well?

I have 13 years of experience and recently got the NSW pre-invite. My Agent is planning on submitting only first and last payslips for every company. What do you think so?

Should I ask him to submit more than that?

Thanks,
Vidya




NB said:


> Payslips are the most vital piece of evidence in my opinion
> 
> If you are not submitting those, you are taking a grave risk
> 
> Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Tjhe reason he gave me for submitting just two docs is , that is what he has submitted for ACS.

Is that correct?



vidyaajay said:


> So, does that mean we need to submit all the payslips for the NSW pre-invite as well?
> 
> I have 13 years of experience and recently got the NSW pre-invite. My Agent is planning on submitting only first and last payslips for every company. What do you think so?
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> So, does that mean we need to submit all the payslips for the NSW pre-invite as well?
> 
> I have 13 years of experience and recently got the NSW pre-invite. My Agent is planning on submitting only first and last payslips for every company. What do you think so?
> 
> ...


There is a difference between preinvite processing by the state and the DHA processing for the pr

For the state invite processing , a skeletal payslip may work, but when you submit the application for pr , all payslips should be the way to go

But as you are going through an agent, let him decide how to proceed, as after all you have appointed him for that purpose after due diligence of his capabilities 

Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Ok, I get it. 

Thank you,




NB said:


> There is a difference between preinvite processing by the state and the DHA processing for the pr
> 
> For the state invite processing , a skeletal payslip may work, but when you submit the application for pr , all payslips should be the way to go
> 
> ...


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

DEAR NB,

My agent submitted reply against NJL for PIC4020 on 17/04/2019.

lodged visa on 18/01/2018
received NJL on 18/03/2019
replied NJL on 17/04/2019

What is the probable time for reply from DHA?

Cheers,

MASUM


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> DEAR NB,
> 
> My agent submitted reply against NJL for PIC4020 on 17/04/2019.
> 
> ...


It can take several months

You will have to wait patiently 
Forget that you have applied for pr and go on with your normal life
Stop checking the Immiaccount and the forum
The agent will inform you once he has received the decision


Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

For Name Affidavit:

I have couple of alias names:

1) FirstName MiddleName FirstName - Do I have to mention all documents in Name Affidavit with that name like educational, identity, tax , employment or just any one document with this name?

1) FirstName FirstName - Do I have to mention all documents in Name Affidavit with that name like educational, identity, tax ,marriage certificate, employment or just any one document with this name?

3) 1) FirstName MiddleNameInitial FirstName - Do I have to mention all documents in Name Affidavit with that name like educational, identity, tax, employment or just any one document with this name?

Appreciate for help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For Name Affidavit:
> 
> ...


The name on your passport will be your main name

All others are aliases irrespective of where they appear
You don’t have to specify which alias appears where 

So whenever asked in forms or when filling application, if you have been known by any other name, give the other 2 names

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> The name on your passport will be your main name
> 
> All others are aliases irrespective of where they appear
> You don’t have to specify which alias appears where
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

So, in Name Affidatvit what to mention?
FirstName MiddleName FirstName - Do I have to mention all documents in Name Affidavit with that name like educational, identity, tax , employment or just any one document with this name?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> So, in Name Affidatvit what to mention?
> FirstName MiddleName FirstName - Do I have to mention all documents in Name Affidavit with that name like educational, identity, tax , employment or just any one document with this name?
> ...


I really don’t understand what you mean

In the affidavit also you don’t have to mention what names appears where

You just have to say that this is my name ( the passport name ) and then I am also known as Give the other 2 names

Then confirm that all 3 names are of same person

The number of posts that you have made in this thread is a record for any member
You have to understand the process better
Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> I really don’t understand what you mean
> 
> In the affidavit also you don’t have to mention what names appears where
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks in advance for your help! A couple of doubts.

1. While uploading documents in immiaccount, I've uploaded statutory declaration from my colleague, which I gave while submitting documents for ACS. However, the supervisor has moved to USA and his contact number has changed. Do I need to update the same thing in immiaccount? If yes, how to update and should any additional documents be submitted?
2. Can I study in Australia (full time/distance learning) if I have PR (190)? Or I need another visa?


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

NB said:


> There is a difference between preinvite processing by the state and the DHA processing for the pr
> 
> For the state invite processing , a skeletal payslip may work, but when you submit the application for pr , all payslips should be the way to go
> 
> ...


Hello NB,

I have similar issue where my name is spelt with different spellings in different documents. I have an affidavit. My question is, along with the affidavit, do i have to mention all these different names in the response to question 4 of Form 80. Asking because, after reading your response, went back to double check my Form 80 and then noticed the spelling clause.

Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
• name at birth
• name before or after marriage
• adoptive or foster name
• alias or pseudonym
• cultural or tribal name or
clan/subclan name
• preferred name
• other spellings of names


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thanks in advance for your help! A couple of doubts.
> 
> 1. While uploading documents in immiaccount, I've uploaded statutory declaration from my colleague, which I gave while submitting documents for ACS. However, the supervisor has moved to USA and his contact number has changed. Do I need to update the same thing in immiaccount? If yes, how to update and should any additional documents be submitted?
> 2. Can I study in Australia (full time/distance learning) if I have PR (190)? Or I need another visa?


1. You can use the update button in Immiaccount and give the new contact details of the colleague who issued the SD
Is he in the same organisation or he has left the company?
No additional documents required 

2. You can study in NSW afaik under this visa but do recheck

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantcd said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have similar issue where my name is spelt with different spellings in different documents. I have an affidavit. My question is, along with the affidavit, do i have to mention all these different names in the response to question 4 of Form 80. Asking because, after reading your response, went back to double check my Form 80 and then noticed the spelling clause.
> 
> ...


You have to give all the aliases in the form 80 /1221 and during application when asked if you have ever been known by any other name
If you have missed, you can file a form 1023 of wrong answers

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi Vidhya,

Can you please share the point break down and occupation?


Thanks


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi NB,
Have a question regarding employer address in Form 80 and 1221.

My employer is based out of Sri Lanka, however my employer has offices in USA. I have worked in the United States for a couple of years as part of a onsite work assignment for the same employer. For the onsite work episodes should I give the address of the US office of my employer or the base office address of Sri Lanka?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

herap said:


> Hi NB,
> Have a question regarding employer address in Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> My employer is based out of Sri Lanka, however my employer has offices in USA. I have worked in the United States for a couple of years as part of a onsite work assignment for the same employer. For the onsite work episodes should I give the address of the US office of my employer or the base office address of Sri Lanka?
> ...


You must have letters from Srilanka that they are sending you USA for sometime. Attach those and in address you should quote your BASE location which I guess was always Srilanka.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

herap said:


> Hi NB,
> Have a question regarding employer address in Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> My employer is based out of Sri Lanka, however my employer has offices in USA. I have worked in the United States for a couple of years as part of a onsite work assignment for the same employer. For the onsite work episodes should I give the address of the US office of my employer or the base office address of Sri Lanka?
> ...


For the on-site experience give local USA office address
I am presuming that you were paid salary in USA bank account 

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

I have names as below:

Engineering Marksheet: lastname firstname middlename

Engineering Degree / Passport and other docs: firstname middlename lastname 

1) Do I need Name Affidavit in this case? I do not have any identity proof for name that is on Engineering Marksheet.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have names as below:
> 
> ...


1. You should keep an affidavit ready in case asked
You don’t need any evidence as such

Just make sure that whenever asked in the forms or application if you were known by any other name , give the engineering marksheet name

Cheers


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> You must have letters from Srilanka that they are sending you USA for sometime. Attach those and in address you should quote your BASE location which I guess was always Srilanka.


Thanks for the response, but my ACS shows work location as USA for that episode so I thought I would have to put the US office address.


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

NB said:


> For the on-site experience give local USA office address
> I am presuming that you were paid salary in USA bank account
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB for the response, have one more query. For my US work episodes should I show the US pay slips, US tax returns, W2's and US bank statements separately from my Sri Lanka documents or can I merge them together? .
Option 1: Employment_Payslips_United_States, Employment_Payslips_Sri_Lanka
OR
Option 2: Employment_Payslips (All merged together chronologically)

I dont won't to confuse the CO to think I had two employers

Thanks in advance.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB and experts,

While uploading the photograph, will the soft copy work or I have to scan a physical photograph and then upload it?

For the soft copy of the photograph I am making sure to keep it in the required size 45mm*35mm.

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

herap said:


> Thank you NB for the response, have one more query. For my US work episodes should I show the US pay slips, US tax returns, W2's and US bank statements separately from my Sri Lanka documents or can I merge them together? .
> Option 1: Employment_Payslips_United_States, Employment_Payslips_Sri_Lanka
> OR
> Option 2: Employment_Payslips (All merged together chronologically)
> ...


Go for option 1
In fact split them as per episodes

Sri Lanka
USA
Sri Lanka


The co is not a child

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> While uploading the photograph, will the soft copy work or I have to scan a physical photograph and then upload it?
> 
> ...


You need to scan a hard copy

Cheers


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

NB said:


> Go for option 1
> In fact split them as per episodes
> 
> Sri Lanka
> ...


Thank you NB for the response.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

I had an Australian student visa and did not commence my studies but I went to Australia for 15 days. Now when submitting the visa documents for 190 should I have to prove about my purpose of visit to Australia for that period.

I uploaded a Leave letter for Studies from my company should I upload my CoE certificate and Student Visa grant letter as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I had an Australian student visa and did not commence my studies but I went to Australia for 15 days. Now when submitting the visa documents for 190 should I have to prove about my purpose of visit to Australia for that period.
> 
> I uploaded a Leave letter for Studies from my company should I upload my CoE certificate and Student Visa grant letter as well?


In form 80 you have to give the reason for the visit to Australia 

Moreover, when you applied for the student visa, you would have given the reason, which are all part of the DHA records which will be attached to your application 

So give as much evidence as you can from your side to show that you are not hiding anything related to the student visa

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> In form 80 you have to give the reason for the visit to Australia
> 
> Moreover, when you applied for the student visa, you would have given the reason, which are all part of the DHA records which will be attached to your application
> 
> ...


Yes I have clearly mentioned everything in form 80. I am more concerned about the documents which ones to upload and which one not to.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Yes I have clearly mentioned everything in form 80. I am more concerned about the documents which ones to upload and which one not to.


 NO idea about student vjsas document 

Upload as many as you think are necessary 
No harm in giving an extra document 
Merge them in 1 file


Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB and experts,

In the document upload section, there are 2 fields for entering the family member details -> Evidence of member of family unit and Evidence of relationship - Spouse, De Facto Partner.

I have my wife in my family unit (no kids). 

Do I need to fill the details in both these fields or in only Evidence of relationship field?

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> In the document upload section, there are 2 fields for entering the family member details -> Evidence of member of family unit and Evidence of relationship - Spouse, De Facto Partner.
> 
> ...


I uploaded the documents only under evidence of relationships spouse

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

What is the best way to fill Form 80? The pdf form allows us to fill the pdf electronically and save it as well.

In Question 17, it asks us to fill our address history for the last 10 years. In my case, I had changed addresses 10 times in the last 10 years. However, there are only 5 rows to fill our details in this section. Where should I fill the other details?

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> What is the best way to fill Form 80? The pdf form allows us to fill the pdf electronically and save it as well.
> 
> ...


Fill it up electronically, take a printout, sign and then scan
That’s what I did

If you need more rows to answer any question, use part T of the form
I filled 20 pages in part T

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB, I have recently moved to Sweden from India in Dec 2018, hence my usual country of residence is Sweden. In question 18, it asks to list all travels outside your usual country of residence.

I have been on International trips for holidays on multiple occasions when I was in India and after moving to Sweden as well. How should I describe my stay in India before Dec 2018 (when India was my usual country of residence)?

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB, I have recently moved to Sweden from India in Dec 2018, hence my usual country of residence is Sweden. In question 18, it asks to list all travels outside your usual country of residence.
> 
> I have been on International trips for holidays on multiple occasions when I was in India and after moving to Sweden as well. How should I describe my stay in India before Dec 2018 (when India was my usual country of residence)?
> 
> ...


You have to list them all one by one
As I wrote in my previous reply I had to attach 20 pages of page T in my form 80

Cheers


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

*Acs & vetassess*

Hello All,
Can I apply for skills assessment with both the assessing institutions?

Background:
I have a BE + MBA degree and have about 8 yrs of experience in consulting (includes business analyst + business consulting work). 
My ACS assessment, for my BE degree (as ICT Business Analyst), was positive with 4 yrs deduction.
I am considering another VETASSESS assessment for MBA my degree (Management Consultant) which might result only in 3 yrs of deduction max so that i gain additional points for work-ex.

Will there be any problem if I apply across different skills with different assessors?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pradeep.s said:


> Hello All,
> Can I apply for skills assessment with both the assessing institutions?
> 
> Background:
> ...


Absolutely no issues

Whether you get it not depends on your paperwork
But from DHA points of view no issues
If you get a positive assessment in the Anzsco codes, you can have an EOI for both simultaneously so whichever you get invite first, you can use

Cheers


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

NB said:


> Absolutely no issues
> 
> Whether you get it not depends on your paperwork
> But from DHA points of view no issues
> ...


Thanks a lot NB!


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

on behalf of my friend, 261313, 190 NSW

Hi friends, 
My friend had paid the visa fees and uploaded all the documents. After 2 weeks , PCC was uploaded.

Now after 3 months, his updated date haan changed to April 15,2019. There is no activity and the status still shows " Received ". Could anyone let know if they have seen such changes and does it mean something.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lion_king said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have submitted single EOI for 189 and 190, and select preferred location “Any” for 190 state nomination. I am looking forward nomination from NSW and victoria state. As I have read in multiple forums that it is preferable to submit separate EOI’s for each state. What is the best option now, should I submit two more separate EOI’s to referring each state and keep the current submitted EOI as it is.
> 
> Thanks


YOu should not have multiple EOIs for the same state

So you edit the original EOI and remove the states from it and let it be only for 189
Your date of effect will not change 

Then lodge fresh separate EOIs for nsw and Vic

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

st080805 said:


> on behalf of my friend, 261313, 190 NSW
> 
> Hi friends,
> My friend had paid the visa fees and uploaded all the documents. After 2 weeks , PCC was uploaded.
> ...


The IT people in the department keep trying new ideas

Don’t give too much credence to these notifications 

He has to wait patiently for co contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## PYIND (Apr 4, 2019)

*Information to be provided to VETASSESS*

Hi NB,

To start, Thanks alot for providing guidance to folks on this forum.

I need your insights and guidance on my case:

Here is my timeline:
2002-2006- Btech completed (Computer Science)
2006-2013- Company 1 (7.5 years)
2013-2014 Company 2 *(4 months)*
2014-2015- MBA ( 1.2 year)
2015-current - Company 3 - (4 years)

I am planning to go for Management Consultant assessment with VETASSESS. 

Based on my role and also discussion with some folks, I am planning NOT to use my work ex for company 2, as I was there only for 4 months (essentially no doing much due to short period and would not contribute to my assessment)

Query for you:

1- Should I still go ahead and provide the details about company 2 to VETASSES, just submitting the basic docs and not the R&R.
2- If I donot submit any details for comp 2 to VETASSESS, can I still submit details about comp 2 in my EOI? and If I do that won't the Case officer challenge that whenever i get an invite (if at all that happens). I want to present all in EOI as I dont want to be challenged for with-helding information

Can you please help answer these queries.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

May I please know if we are expected to upload payslip every month for the period between lodging the visa and getting the decision.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> May I please know if we are expected to upload payslip every month for the period between lodging the visa and getting the decision.


Once you have lodged the application, you need not upload any evidence for employment beyond that date

All evidence has to be provided only till the date you were invited

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PYIND said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> To start, Thanks alot for providing guidance to folks on this forum.
> 
> ...


I have no idea about Vetassess processes and requirements 

Sorry

But generally speaking, you can mark any experience as not relevant in the EOI, for which you don’t want to claim points for any reason including insufficient evidence



Cheers


----------



## PYIND (Apr 4, 2019)

NB said:


> I have no idea about Vetassess processes and requirements
> 
> Sorry
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for info. I will post this message on VETASSESS page to get more insights


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello NB,

Needed some expert opinion on the following question in Visa Application : 

“Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before invitation to lodge this application.”

Yes/No ??

Does overseas here means everywhere outside Australia or countries other than your home country ??

I am in India and claiming points for employment between 5-8 yrs. What should be my answer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adityaM (Feb 23, 2019)

sczachariah said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Needed some expert opinion on the following question in Visa Application :
> 
> ...


Overseas here is anywhere outside Australia. So your india experience is overseas experience.


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

adityaM said:


> Overseas here is anywhere outside Australia. So your india experience is overseas experience.




Thanks buddy..


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

Last 10 years bank statements are sufficient or have to provide more, as have 12+ years of experience, for visa lodge.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Last 10 years bank statements are sufficient or have to provide more, as have 12+ years of experience, for visa lodge.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


10 years is sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi NB,

I provided social security documents from the government's web site (also notarized them) for all the years. Also, CO can verify these documents on the government web site if he wishes.

But I provided bank statements and pay slips *partially*. I think these social security documents are pretty good evidence as they state every detail about my work. (days of work, gross wage, company name, start-end dates of employments, etc) I guess in India you call these documents form26 or something I am not sure.

Do you think CO will ask for more payslips? What is the equivalent of these social security documents in India? I am asking because I am trying to understand similar cases on forum or immitracker.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I provided social security documents from the government's web site (also notarized them) for all the years. Also, CO can verify these documents on the government web site if he wishes.
> 
> ...


Whether the evidence is good enough, you don’t get to decide 

You have to provide the evidence which is asked by the CO
If you cannot, you have to give a valid reason for the same which is acceptable to him

Payslips are a very vital evidence.
You should try to get the missing, if possible 

The social security equivalent in india is PF or provident fund
Form 26AS is income tax evidence 

Cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Whether the evidence is good enough, you don’t get to decide
> 
> You have to provide the evidence which is asked by the CO
> If you cannot, you have to give a valid reason for the same which is acceptable to him
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

In Part G - Education, Q20, it asks to give details of all tertiary education and qualifications.

Does this mean we have to describe all education since birth (schooling + college)?

I am confused with the word Tertiary.

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In Part G - Education, Q20, it asks to give details of all tertiary education and qualifications.
> 
> ...


Which form ?

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Which form ?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, Its Form 80.

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Sorry, Its Form 80.
> 
> Regards,
> A


You have to give only post class 12 education 

Primary..till class 8

Secondary..till class 12

Tertiary..after class 12
Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

NB said:


> 10 years is sufficient
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

In my EIO I marked relevant experince after Jan 2007 (as per ACS assessment ). Do I need to give all PF , bank , payslips after Jan 2007, or just all these thing for last 10 years?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> In my EIO I marked relevant experince after Jan 2007 (as per ACS assessment ). Do I need to give all PF , bank , payslips after Jan 2007, or just all these thing for last 10 years?


Points for experience are given only for the last 10 years, no matter what you have marked in the EOI

So last 10 years counting back from the date of invite should be sufficient 

If you have prior date also, no harm in giving

Cheers


----------



## SSSShhhh (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi NB, 

Hope you are doing good. 
I am going to apply for employment assessment for 221111
The duties mentioned in my reference letter is as below:

Preparation of financial statements of companies, trusts and self-managed superfunds for presentation, following the checklists and work procedures set up.
Examine and analyse journal and ledger entries, bank statements, expenditures, tax returns and other accounting and financial records, documents and systems.
Consultation with entrepreneurs regarding financial state of business and analyse the financial state.
Forecasting future cash flows and financial risks of investing or deposit to financial intuitions
Introducing, maintaining, operating and monitoring of computer-based accounting systems (Sage ERP accounting system)
Assisting in formulating budgetary reports and checking budget spending.
Preparing operating costs and expenditure reports quarterly and semi-annually.
Prepare GST, Business Activity Statements and Instalment Activity Statements for companies, trusts and sole traders.
Creation of new companies, trusts and providing financial advice on structure, plans and operation of business.
Dealing with Australian Taxation Office (ATO) regarding GST, income tax and objections of companies, individuals and other entities. 
Preparation of tax lodgements of individuals, companies, trusts, partnerships and self-managed superfunds and assisting clients in management of their tax affairs.

Is these duites good enough for positive assessment? 
My duties match 70% to ANZSCO.

Thanks
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harryz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> I am going to apply for employment assessment for 221111
> ...


No ideas about this Anzsco code

But if it meets 70% then you should get a positive assessment 

Cheers


----------



## SSSShhhh (Sep 6, 2016)

NB said:


> No ideas about this Anzsco code
> 
> But if it meets 70% then you should get a positive assessment
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for the prompt reply.
I going to provide IPA following documents for assessment

1. Bank statement
2. 15 fortnightly payslips including starting, middle and end.
3. Copy of office email conversation with clients regarding Job
4. Letters from Australian Taxation Office (Sent to me for job purposes)
5. Reference letter from my employer
6. Group certificate/ PAYG summary
7. Income tax returns

I don't have job contract but do have have reference letter with all duties and dates mentioned. Do I need contract or it will be fine.
Do I need any other documents?

Thanks mate!:tea:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harryz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> I going to provide IPA following documents for assessment
> ...


You will have to check the IPA website yourself

I have no idea

Cheers


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi NB, I have launched my visa application on Jan 15 th, I have added a few documents on April 5th, does this delay my grant( a friend of mine ,who launched his application on Jan 23 received grant last week) ?

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Hi NB, I have launched my visa application on Jan 15 th, I have added a few documents on April 5th, does this delay my grant( a friend of mine ,who launched his application on Jan 23 received grant last week) ?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


You should be careful in uploading documents after a long gap

Upload only those which really make a strong evidence

Anyways you have to wait for the grant

Don’t compare your timelines with others
It doesn’t work that way
Each case is unique and will be decided on its own merits

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

> Originally Posted by tinks21 View Post
> Hi NB,
> 
> I have names as below:
> ...





NB said:


> 1. You should keep an affidavit ready in case asked
> You don’t need any evidence as such
> 
> Just make sure that whenever asked in the forms or application if you were known by any other name , give the engineering marksheet name
> ...


Hi NB,

Background:
As I have alias names, I checked with FBI, if I give alias names on FD-258 fingerprint card then also FBI will print only the main applicant name on the PCC(alias names will not be printed). 
If I need PCC for alias names, it should be a separate application for each alias name 
mentioned as main applicant name.

Question:
As I need PCC for alias name "lastname firstname middlename" , in FD-258 fingerprint card how should I mention name, as FD-258 have fields for first name, last name and middle name, and in PCC they print field values, in order of first name, last name and middle name.

Thanks in adavance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Background:
> As I have alias names, I checked with FBI, if I give alias names on FD-258 fingerprint card then also FBI will print only the main applicant name on the PCC(alias names will not be printed).
> ...


I have not applied for a fbi pcc so no idea 

Cheers


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

My Husband is the primary applicant. We have lodged EOI and waiting for pre invite. Its been close to three months. Im tensed whether NSW would consider my EOI or not. we just have few months in hand as my Husband would be 40 by next year April. Thought of NAATI, but there are very less chance of getting the exam date before 4 months. we have no other option left to increase the score. 

Do we have any chance of getting Pre Invite from NSW.

Is there any chance of getting invite for 189 (in how many months)


TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bubbu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My Husband is the primary applicant. We have lodged EOI and waiting for pre invite. Its been close to three months. Im tensed whether NSW would consider my EOI or not. we just have few months in hand as my Husband would be 40 by next year April. Thought of NAATI, but there are very less chance of getting the exam date before 4 months. we have no other option left to increase the score.
> 
> ...


Sorry

I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

NB said:


> I have not applied for a fbi pcc so no idea
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!
Just need your suggestion in general, if a country needs separate PCC application for each alias name, is it recommended to upload alias names PCC while visa lodge, or wait for CO contact in this case?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Thanks!
> Just need your suggestion in general, if a country needs separate PCC application for each alias name, is it recommended to upload alias names PCC while visa lodge, or wait for CO contact in this case?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


In most cases if an alias pcc is applicable, then the co ask for it

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

Will there be a problem if my designation is Assistant Director, written on my employ card whereas on Experience letter it is mentioned Electrical Engineer? The card was quite old though.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Will there be a problem if my designation is Assistant Director, written on my employ card whereas on Experience letter it is mentioned Electrical Engineer? The card was quite old though.


What is an employ card ?

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> What is an employ card ?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, its employee card issued by my company. And it mentions my designation in the company. Does it matter in when l lodge my visa application? My consultant uploaded it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Sorry, its employee card issued by my company. And it mentions my designation in the company. Does it matter in when l lodge my visa application? My consultant uploaded it.


If you upload any evidence that is contrary to your claims, its bound to create a legitimate suspicion in the mind of the CO that all Is not well

Why on earth would you given your consultant that card scan in the first place even if you did, and why would he upload it, is beyond me

I do not know what explanation you can give the co in case he notices it and asks you about it

Have you been recently promoted as Asstt Director ?

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> If you upload any evidence that is contrary to your claims, its bound to create a legitimate suspicion in the mind of the CO that all Is not well
> 
> Why on earth would you given your consultant that card scan in the first place even if you did, and why would he upload it, is beyond me
> 
> ...


The post that I am working on for more than 3 years is Assistant Director Electrical Engineer. Actually the company has many engineers from civil to mechanical and so on. So I used mine as Electrical Engineer. But on my document of experience letter, it is mentioned Electrical Engineer. And the company changed the designaton from Assistant Directors to the names of their Qualifications. They did that 2 years ago.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> The post that I am working on for more than 3 years is Assistant Director Electrical Engineer. Actually the company has many engineers from civil to mechanical and so on. So I used mine as Electrical Engineer. But on my document of experience letter, it is mentioned Electrical Engineer. And the company changed the designaton from Assistant Directors to the names of their Qualifications. They did that 2 years ago.


As long as you have a credible reply and the CO is convinced, no problem
But all said and done, it was a controversy which could have been avoided

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear NB
> 
> woudl you prefer a EU blue card vs a Subclass 489 /491 visa in this situation, considering the ease of converting them into PR AND long term settlement
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


It’s not for me to take that decision
It involves where you would spend the next phase of your life 
You should consult your friends and family

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s not for me to take that decision
> 
> It involves where you would spend the next phase of your life
> 
> ...


No I'm asking with regards to the current situation where 189 is extremely hard to obtain, you have to live and work in regional Oz and then apply for PR. What woudl you do?, since a well paid job is what keeps u at peace at the end of the day. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> As long as you have a credible reply and the CO is convinced, no problem
> But all said and done, it was a controversy which could have been avoided
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, the stupidest thing, I also forgot that I have given this card to my consultant untill I noticed it on my immiaccount that she uploaded the card.  

Having said that I guess now there would be a CO contact, which I was trying to avoid by giving as much proof of my documents as possible.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> No I'm asking with regards to the current situation where 189 is extremely hard to obtain, you have to live and work in regional Oz and then apply for PR. What woudl you do?, since a well paid job is what keeps u at peace at the end of the day.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I can only tell you that there is no pot of gold at the end of every rainbow 

I could have taken my Australia PR 5 years back but I did not, as I did not have a job offer 
Jobs are not so easy to get as you may be presuming 

I have seen IT managers who used to be driven by chauffeurs in india, after migrating to Australia are forced to driving ubers, pumping gas and stocking shelves just to keep themselves busy and not fall into depression 

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

While uploading documents for 189 Visa Application, I could not find any field for 'Evidence of work experience' for the secondary applicant (my wife in my case). 

I am claiming points for spouse skills assessment and have uploaded the ACS Skills assessment letter in the 'Evidence of Skills Assessment' field.

Do I need to upload the evidence of work experience documents like Payslips, Reference Letter, PF Documents, Account Statements etc. for the secondary applicant as well?

If yes, where should I upload them? 

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> While uploading documents for 189 Visa Application, I could not find any field for 'Evidence of work experience' for the secondary applicant (my wife in my case).
> 
> ...


As you have claimed spouse points, you will have to upload all the evidence that you have submitted for the primary 

As I did not claim spouse points, I did not have access to that drop down

You will have to use your best judgement under which section it is best uploaded and if still confused, you can always upload under others

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB and experts,

Is there an official naming convention for the documents to be uploaded in the VISA application?

I could not find any relevant information on the Australia immigration website.

I read in some other thread that spaces and '-' are not allowed in the naming convention.

Request your inputs on this.

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> Is there an official naming convention for the documents to be uploaded in the VISA application?
> 
> ...


Apoorva_passport
TCS_reference_letter

Don’t make the file names too big in eagerness to make it very descriptive 
Remember that The co is not a child

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...ppeals/guidelines-on-attaching-documents#file

File naming tips
When naming your files to be attached to your online application only use numbers 0 – 9 and letters A – Z (upper and lower case), dashes '-' and underscores '_'.
Do not use spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.

Cheers


----------



## SSSShhhh (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi NB,

I worked from home (overseas) for 1 month. Initially, my company approved my leave but due to work load they offered me work from home using company software. During my partner visa i provided leave letter to immigration. Did it will effect my application in any way? I have positive employment assessment (including that work from home period).
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harryz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I worked from home (overseas) for 1 month. Initially, my company approved my leave but due to work load they offered me work from home using company software. During my partner visa i provided leave letter to immigration. Did it will effect my application in any way? I have positive employment assessment (including that work from home period).
> Thanks


If you do not claim points for that one month, will it affect your points ?
At what stage of the process are you ?

Cheers


----------



## SSSShhhh (Sep 6, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI with experience and hoping for NSW preinvite
I will lose 5 points without it and also another 5 points in November
I have been paid in full during that period.
If I get a letter from employer is that good enough to support claim?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harryz said:


> I have submitted my EOI with experience and hoping for NSW preinvite
> I will lose 5 points without it and also another 5 points in November
> I have been paid in full during that period.
> If I get a letter from employer is that good enough to support claim?


you showed that you were on leave how many days after it happened?
When was the partner visa application filed and at what stage it is ?
It’s never a good idea to give conflicting information in 2 visa applications 

If you were not on leave then you have given wrong information in the partner visa

Are you willing to risk that ?

Cheers


----------



## SSSShhhh (Sep 6, 2016)

NB said:


> you showed that you were on leave how many days after it happened?
> When was the partner visa application filed and at what stage it is ?
> It’s never a good idea to give conflicting information in 2 visa applications
> 
> ...


Partner Visitor visa was granted on 10 Feb 2019. 
I applied leave on 20 Jan for travel and but after few weeks when I already submitted application they offered me to work from home. 
Should i wait or keep EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harryz said:


> Partner Visitor visa was granted on 10 Feb 2019.
> I applied leave on 20 Jan for travel and but after few weeks when I already submitted application they offered me to work from home.
> Should i wait or keep EOI.


It’s a risk but one that I would take if I were in your shoes

Cheers


----------



## SSSShhhh (Sep 6, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s a risk but one that I would take if I were in your shoes
> 
> Cheers


I am also thinking same. Lets see:fingerscrossed:
Thanks mate!


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

In the roles and responsibility letter provided by my company which is already approved with ACS contains only one designation and one location for my entire duration with that company. Even though I possessed multiple designations in that company and have worked in India and USA.
Is it ok??

I already got the pre-invite and waiting for the final invite. 

1) Which employment-related letter i have to share apart from roles and responsibility letter while lodging the final application. 

2) Also, if I submit the payslip or any other document like form16 which shows designation different than what ACS has verified ( for example, my payslip shows software engineer while ACS and the roles&responsibility letter shows Sr. software engineer). Will it create any issue?

Please advise which document I should submit so that It will not create any issue.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

I am very happy to share with you guys that I received grant for me and my wife at 8.23AM IST today.  I am really thankful to NB for promptly responding to my queries.
I wish everyone in this group a speedy grant. 

My timeline is as follows,
Offshore applicant, 189 skilled independent visa for me and my wife ( spouse experience points not claimed)
Age :30 points
PTE: 20 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 10 points
Total 75 points

PTE: 07thJan 2019 (3rd attempt) I have given the exam on 07th Jan, 3PM, received results on 8th Jan 10AM (L 87, R 88, S 90, W 88)
EA assessment: received a mail from EA on 7 January 2019 at 6.30AM to write full name of college and to update a recent passport size photo (initially I uploaded an old one)
I uploaded at 11AM, With in two hours , they have sent positive assessment letter.
EOI: on 9th Jan I have created EOI for 189, NSW & Victoria
189 invite: 11th Jan, 07:03 PM I received invitation to apply.
I received NSW preinvite by that time , I immediately withdrawn my EOI for NSW and Victoria.
Visa applied on : 15 th January 
In the month of February completed PCC and Medicals , also uploaded spouse medium of instruction certificate
Grant Received: today April 29th 8.23AM
IED: 24 Jan 2020

Thank you all for this wonderful group 

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In the roles and responsibility letter provided by my company which is already approved with ACS contains only one designation and one location for my entire duration with that company. Even though I possessed multiple designations in that company and have worked in India and USA.
> Is it ok??
> ...


The reference letter is defective and so along with it the ACS assessment as is it based on the same

The reference letter should have given your various designation and locations in split form

If I were in your shoes, I would get a fresh reference letter, and then get a fresh ACS assessment done, edit the EOI to reflect the same and then only accept an invitation 

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> I am very happy to share with you guys that I received grant for me and my wife at 8.23AM IST today.  I am really thankful to NB for promptly responding to my queries.
> I wish everyone in this group a speedy grant.
> 
> My timeline is as follows,
> ...


Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

NB said:


> In most cases if an alias pcc is applicable, then the co ask for it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply!

So, in my case, for a single country, there will be a separate PCC for each alias name and not one PCC will all alias names on it. 
Is that fine or will have any issues?
Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> So, in my case, for a single country, there will be a separate PCC for each alias name and not one PCC will all alias names on it.
> Is that fine or will have any issues?
> Please suggest.


I do not know how fbi issues the pcc

If they mention all the alias names in one pcc, even that will be acceptable

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

NB said:


> I do not know how fbi issues the pcc
> 
> If they mention all the alias names in one pcc, even that will be acceptable
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for the reply!

FBI will not mention all alias names in one PCC, they will give separate PCC for each alias name.
Just wanted to know is that fine as per DHA, having separate PCC for each alias name for a single country?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> ...


No issues 
They want a pcc for each name that’s all

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

As per company norms, Company1 gave rnr letter mentioning just my last designation(Software Lead) and not all other designations I had, in company1 (like software engineer)
Also, work location is not mentioned in the reference letter (it was India and USA)
They will not issue as per location and all designations.

For ACS I gave same reference letter and SD splitting location and designation, and got outcome split wise.

What documents I may upload regarding this, during visa filing?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> As per company norms, Company1 gave rnr letter mentioning just my last designation(Software Lead) and not all other designations I had, in company1 (like software engineer)
> Also, work location is not mentioned in the reference letter (it was India and USA)
> ...


You can use the SD which shows the location and designation split

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> The reference letter is defective and so along with it the ACS assessment as is it based on the same
> 
> The reference letter should have given your various designation and locations in split form
> 
> ...


I also have a similar situation. In my organization (TCS), the designation of an individual is not related to his roles and responsibilities. Therefore, even though my designation kept on changing after promotions, my role remained the same (Developer). Even in the statutory declaration, I have mentioned my role as Developer, and didn't mention anything about designations. So, is there anything that I could do to avoid any problems/misunderstandings in future?


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi,
My ACS result is out and as per letter I am suitable for migration under Software Engineer category.Now I have following query:
Query 1 : What should be my next step now?
Query 2 :ACS deducted my 2 years and my work experience is coming out as 7.5 years, so what's my educational point going to be 10 or 15?


Regards
AK


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

anshu1987 said:


> Hi,
> My ACS result is out and as per letter I am suitable for migration under Software Engineer category.Now I have following query:
> Query 1 : What should be my next step now?
> Query 2 :ACS deducted my 2 years and my work experience is coming out as 7.5 years, so what's my educational point going to be 10 or 15?
> ...


1. Take PTE or IELTS exam if you haven't already done it. Try to get a score that'll qualify you as a superior user (PTE: 79+ each section or IELTS: 8+ each section).
2. It should be 15, if you have a bachelor's degree.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> I also have a similar situation. In my organization (TCS), the designation of an individual is not related to his roles and responsibilities. Therefore, even though my designation kept on changing after promotions, my role remained the same (Developer). Even in the statutory declaration, I have mentioned my role as Developer, and didn't mention anything about designations. So, is there anything that I could do to avoid any problems/misunderstandings in future?


What prevented you from mentioning the different designation even if the roles remained the same
It’s an SD so the content was totally in your hands

At what stage of the process are you ?

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> What prevented you from mentioning the different designation even if the roles remained the same
> It’s an SD so the content was totally in your hands
> 
> At what stage of the process are you ?
> ...


I've lodged visa.


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

dineshsshinkar said:


> 1. Take PTE or IELTS exam if you haven't already done it. Try to get a score that'll qualify you as a superior user (PTE: 79+ each section or IELTS: 8+ each section).
> 2. It should be 15, if you have a bachelor's degree.


I do have bachelor's degree, but are you sure that it's going to be 15?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anshu1987 said:


> Hi,
> My ACS result is out and as per letter I am suitable for migration under Software Engineer category.Now I have following query:
> Query 1 : What should be my next step now?
> Query 2 :ACS deducted my 2 years and my work experience is coming out as 7.5 years, so what's my educational point going to be 10 or 15?
> ...


Looks like you have not studied the process at all

Work experience points have nothing to do with the education points
They are independent of each other

Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Looks like you have not studied the process at all
> 
> Work experience points have nothing to do with the education points
> They are independent of each other
> ...


Sorry about posting my comment wrong , actually i want to find out with 7.5 year work experience , how much will i get 10 or 15?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> I've lodged visa.


Then there is nothing you can do now

Wait for the grant or co contact

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anshu1987 said:


> Sorry about posting my comment wrong , actually i want to find out with 7.5 year work experience , how much will i get 10 or 15?


10 points

But if you are continuing in the same company, job, designation, location and RnR, you can continue to claim points for experience and after 6 months your points will bump to 15

Cheers


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

NB said:


> 10 points
> 
> But if you are continuing in the same company, job, designation m location and RnR, you can continue to claim points for experience and after 6 months your points will bump to 15
> 
> Cheers


So for that, do I need to again undergo skill assessment via ACS or it will be automatically calculated?

Also to submit EOI after my IELTS exam can you please suggest some suitable link where I can find out what all other documents are required. so that I can timely prepare them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anshu1987 said:


> So for that, do I need to again undergo skill assessment via ACS or it will be automatically calculated?
> 
> Also to submit EOI after my IELTS exam can you please suggest some suitable link where I can find out what all other documents are required. so that I can timely prepare them.


The thread that I gave in my previous post has all the information that you need

Go through that thoroughly and then all the links and then post if you still have any specific questions 

If you are expecting that you will be hand held through the entire process, you are talking to the wrong person

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

If I have company's Employee ID card (Employee Badge) scanned copy , should we upload it during visa lodge?


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

NB said:


> The thread that I gave in my previous post has all the information that you need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi NB, is it ok to share our Visa grant letter with HR people? I applied for a job and the HR asked to mail EA assessment letter and Visa grant letter. I want to make sure I am not going in to trouble by sharing any sensitive information.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi NB, 

I trust that you can help with this one. 

I will be making my 189 visa lodgement on the 4th of May. But i will have half the money paid by someo e in Aus. I am in South Africa. 

Wanted to know if its possible to have the payment made in 2 bits?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If I have company's Employee ID card (Employee Badge) scanned copy , should we upload it during visa lodge?


Not required

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Hi NB, is it ok to share our Visa grant letter with HR people? I applied for a job and the HR asked to mail EA assessment letter and Visa grant letter. I want to make sure I am not going in to trouble by sharing any sensitive information.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


It’s not sensitive information 

You can share it with the HR

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Skay844 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I trust that you can help with this one.
> 
> ...


The payment has to be made is a single shot

If your country laws allows it, you can transfer the balance money also to the person in Australia and make the entire payment by him

Or vice versa

Cheers


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

*Passport Update in EOI*

Hi NB,

Can you please suggest what action need to be taken:

I have applied EOI on 2nd Nov,2018 with 70 points(261313) with old passport details. And in Dec,2018 I got the new passport (as old passport valid till April,2019). I am waiting for my 5 points from my work experience. So, should I suspend the current EOI for 189 and can apply fresh EOI with 75 points in future as the current EOI has old passport number OR will I simply add 5 points to the current EOI ?


Please revert.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cjindal90 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please suggest what action need to be taken:
> 
> ...


Yours is a comparatively new EOI
You need not make a new EOI just for the sake of the passport 

That you can always enter the new number when you get the invite

But if you want to have full 2 years validity of the EOI, then on the day that your points go up, suspend or withdraw the present EOI and file a fresh one

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

> Hi NB,
> 
> I have names as below:
> 
> ...





NB said:


> 1. You should keep an affidavit ready in case asked
> You don’t need any evidence as such
> 
> Just make sure that whenever asked in the forms or application if you were known by any other name , give the engineering marksheet
> ...


For Engineering Marksheet name printed as : "lastname firstname middlename" ,while filing form 80, Have you been known by any other name(s)? - what values to write in 'Family name' and 'Given Name' fields?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> For Engineering Marksheet name printed as : "lastname firstname middlename" ,while filing form 80, Have you been known by any other name(s)? - what values to write in 'Family name' and 'Given Name' fields?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Family name- give the given name and middle name
Given name - give the family name

That’s all I can think of

It’s tricky how to handle it

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Family name- give the given name and middle name
> Given name - give the family name
> 
> That’s all I can think of
> ...


Thanks NB, will go ahead as per your suggestion.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

While filling the visa application form, in page 13 - Employment - Employment in nominated occupation - How many years of experience should I put?

a) The experience assessed by ACS in the skills assessment (this will deduct 2 years from my total relevant experience).
or
b) my total work experience in the past 10 years (this will be 10 years in my case. Since the drop down only allows 8 years in the last 10 years, I am selecting 8).

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> While filling the visa application form, in page 13 - Employment - Employment in nominated occupation - How many years of experience should I put?
> 
> ...


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## jackmacq (Jun 26, 2017)

Dear NB and other bros.

I've just received my ACS assessment result today (3 May 2019).

This is information in the letter.




> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society *on 02 April 2019*.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migra&#56256;&#57132;on under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> ...


My confusion is: considering ACS will minus 2 years experience (equal to 24 months) in the last 10 years.

Because: 24 months = 6 months (company A) + 10 months (company B) + 8 months (company C).

And 8 months of company C = From 09/2013 to 4/2014 (or 30/4/2014)


*so my skilled meet date should be after April 2014 (from 1 May 2014), NOT after May 2014 (from 1 June 2014)*.

I have searched some previous posts in our forum, some members were deducted more than 2 years experience by ACS because they only consider the experience in the last 10 years, which is not my case, since i started to work from Sep 2010.

Please confirm if i am wrong.

Thank mates!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jackmacq said:


> Dear NB and other bros.
> 
> I've just received my ACS assessment result today (3 May 2019).
> 
> ...


Does one month really make a difference in your points ?

Cheers


----------



## jackmacq (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi NB,

Yes, I now can only claim experience Zero points for 2 years and 7 months.

So i have to wait 5 months more to get 5 points of experience.

With 5 experience points, I have 75 points before Nov 2019, after that, the point system will change, and it will have negative impact on my application since I cannot claim point for my wife.

I have emailed ACS and asked for a specific date, and they emailed back, said that: 



> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The specific date that can be used is 06/05/2014
> 
> Kind Regards,


So I could use 06/05/2014 for EOI skill met date right?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jackmacq said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Yes, I now can only claim experience Zero points for 2 years and 7 months.
> 
> ...


YES ..you can
Keep this email safely

Cheers


----------



## jackmacq (Jun 26, 2017)

NB said:


> YES ..you can
> Keep this email safely
> 
> Cheers


Thanks alot NB.

Regards,


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

Where should I provide the information in my visa application that the contact number of the person who wrote my SD has changed?

Since the SD was prepared last year during the ACS skills assessment and was notarized, I cannot make any changes to it but will have to update the contact number of the person since he has moved to the US.

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Where should I provide the information in my visa application that the contact number of the person who wrote my SD has changed?
> 
> ...


Don’t do anything now

After you submit the application, use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new contact numbers of the person

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

One small request to all members
No need to thank me or any other member if you appreciate the post
Just use the like button in the post

This will reduce the clutter in the threads as half the posts are just thank yous and thank yous for the thank yous and congratulations 

It makes the reading very easy for members who are looking for actual information in the thread, if these posts are eliminated 

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

In Form 80, Q4 it asks have you been known by any other names - Include - other spelling of names.

My bank account statement for company 1 experience shows my name as : Apoorva Agarwal, whereas my correct spelling (which is mentioned in all identity documents) is Apoorva Agrawal.

Should I mention this in Q4 in Form 80 or should I leave it as it is?

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In Form 80, Q4 it asks have you been known by any other names - Include - other spelling of names.
> 
> ...


Nope

You have to declare this not only in form 80 but also in the application and other forms, if you have been known by any other name

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> You have to declare this not only in form 80 but also in the application and other forms, if you have been known by any other name
> 
> Cheers



My incorrect name spelling on the bank statement is an error and I don't have a name with multiple spellings officially.

Can it cause a problem later when the CO assesses my application and asks for some documentary evidence or some sort of ID with the other spelling if I mention that I had been known by other names

or

I should mention it beforehand so that the CO keeps that in mind while verifying the documents and does not contact me for further clarification?


Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> My incorrect name spelling on the bank statement is an error and I don't have a name with multiple spellings officially.
> 
> Can it cause a problem later when the CO assesses my application and asks for some documentary evidence or some sort of ID with the other spelling if I mention that I had been known by other names
> 
> ...


I also had a spelling mistake in one of my documents
I declared it as I told you above

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi NB,

I want to enquire something if you don’t mind me, I’m still waiting grant and for my current company I’ve uploaded a SD from colleague for RnR and a reference letter from HR with very basic details such as name, salary, position, date of joining, civil ID# and it has a statement that it’s only valid for 3 month from the date of issuance. Currently, it got expired few weeks ago, therefore, I need to upload a new one or no need?!

What about Payslips and bank statement for current company? Do I’ve to keep uploading them?

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I want to enquire something if you don’t mind me, I’m still waiting grant and for my current company I’ve uploaded a SD from colleague for RnR and a reference letter from HR with very basic details such as name, salary, position, date of joining, civil ID# and it has a statement that it’s only valid for 3 month from the date of issuance. Currently, it got expired few weeks ago, therefore, I need to upload a new one or no need?!
> 
> ...


You only need evidence till the date you got the invite

No need to upload any more evidence listed above

Wait for the co to contact you in case he needs anything 

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Just realised this. After lodging visa (190, NSW), I received two mails. One of them was from '[email protected]'. This mail had a person's name in the signature and it mentioned 'Position Number'. May I please know what position number means and if the person whose name appears in the signature is my case officer?
Thank you in advance for clarifying.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Just realised this. After lodging visa (190, NSW), I received two mails. One of them was from '[email protected]'. This mail had a person's name in the signature and it mentioned 'Position Number'. May I please know what position number means and if the person whose name appears in the signature is my case officer?
> Thank you in advance for clarifying.


I presume it’s just a mail to inform you that a co has been allocated
Don’t go too much into it

Wait for the co to actually contact you if he needs something or the grant

You have to relax

Takentime off from the forum and trackers if you don’t want to feel frustrated and/or anxious 

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

1) Are below evidences enough for relationship (marriage was in 2008):
Marriage Certificate
Passports with spouse name endorsed
Child’s Passport with parents name endorsed
Child’s Birth Certificate with parents name endorsed
Marriage pictures, Family pictures(6-8 pictures)
Joint Bank Account
Insurance policy with spouse name as nominee
Family travel tickets

Do I need to submit any other evidences for relationship, other than above ones ?


2) When I was in USA (2+ years) of company1 USA tenure:
For India payslip during USA tenure, for a month India Salary was paid for 18 days, though I was in USA, (and for rest of the days it was USA salary), due to delay in quarterly contract renewals between client and company1. Then India paid salary was recovered in India payslip in the next month.
In USA payslips for the corresponding months, I was paid the full amount, which was expected as I was billable and working in company1 tenure in USA.

Do I have to mention that in the cover letter for paylsips, as some payslips shows India salary , then India salary recovery, though I was in USA during that time.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1) Are below evidences enough for relationship (marriage was in 2008):
> Marriage Certificate
> ...


1. Good enough

2. Not required 

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, are there any mandatory documents that I have to take with me during my first entry visit to Australia after visa grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, are there any mandatory documents that I have to take with me during my first entry visit to Australia after visa grant?


Passport and grant letter only for all members 

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

NB said:


> I also had a spelling mistake in one of my documents
> I declared it as I told you above
> 
> You can take your own decision
> ...


Hi NB,

I updated the section of 'Have you ever been known by other names' in my visa application as well as form 80 and 1221 to show that I had a different spelling of my surname in the bank statement for Employment 1.

However, now it has added 'Evidence of change of name' field in the 'Attach Documents' page.

What document should I attach here?

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I updated the section of 'Have you ever been known by other names' in my visa application as well as form 80 and 1221 to show that I had a different spelling of my surname in the bank statement for Employment 1.
> 
> ...


Nothing
Let it be

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Nothing
> Let it be
> 
> Cheers


On proceeding forward, it gives me a pop up to provide supporting evidence and explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time.

Shall I explain the reason why I am not attaching the document and that it is an error in the bank statement?

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> On proceeding forward, it gives me a pop up to provide supporting evidence and explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time.
> 
> Shall I explain the reason why I am not attaching the document and that it is an error in the bank statement?
> 
> ...


You are correct

Just say that there is no official name change from your end and it’s just a spelling mistake on the part of the ABCD bank

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

For form 80:
Q17: Your address history for the last 10 years. 
Q19 : Give details of all employment and unemployment  
It gives an option for Month Year (MMM-YYYY ). How can we give exact dates, as location and employment were different within same month.
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For form 80:
> Q17: Your address history for the last 10 years.
> ...


Let the months overlap..no problem

May 89- June 90 add A
June 90- June 90 Add b
June 90 - mar 91:add c

Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi NB,
I and my wife are currently living in Aus and got our PR 2 months back. Now she is going back to India (while I stay onshore and maybe possibly buy a house in 1 year) to prepare for NEET exam and do her PG which would take 3 years (total would be around 4 years). The plan is to eventually settle down in Aus once she finishes and comes back.
She would occasionally visit me during these 4 years. Would it affect her eligibility for a resident return visa down the line? Maybe if I can buy property in both our names, would it help our case?
TIA


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi,
I applied for 189 for me and wife on 27th Dec 2018 (130 days today). It has been just too long without any contact and I'm getting more anxious everyday. Quite a few people who applied close to me got their grants or CO Contacts in less than 90 days but now I'm the only one left in pretty much everyone I know. What's the max time this can take and what can I expect?

I heard that if you don't get a CO contact within 4 months, there won't be a CO contact at all and it'll be a direct grant. Myth or truth?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi NB,
> I and my wife are currently living in Aus and got our PR 2 months back. Now she is going back to India (while I stay onshore and maybe possibly buy a house in 1 year) to prepare for NEET exam and do her PG which would take 3 years (total would be around 4 years). The plan is to eventually settle down in Aus once she finishes and comes back.
> She would occasionally visit me during these 4 years. Would it affect her eligibility for a resident return visa down the line? Maybe if I can buy property in both our names, would it help our case?
> TIA


As long as she completes 2 years stay out of 5 years, even if it’s in bits and pieces, she will get a further 5 year RRV

Without that she may get a 1 year RRV if she has properties in her name and you and your children if any continue to live in Australia 
But that would depend on the rules in force 5 years in future

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Famedevon said:


> Hi,
> I applied for 189 for me and wife on 27th Dec 2018 (130 days today). It has been just too long without any contact and I'm getting more anxious everyday. Quite a few people who applied close to me got their grants or CO Contacts in less than 90 days but now I'm the only one left in pretty much everyone I know. What's the max time this can take and what can I expect?
> 
> I heard that if you don't get a CO contact within 4 months, there won't be a CO contact at all and it'll be a direct grant. Myth or truth?
> Thanks


No one can predict a grant
You can choose to get as much anxious or frustrated you want, but that will not expedite the grant

All these are myths about co contacts and grants

Stop seeing the forum and trackers for a few days forgetting that you have even applied for PR

Just wait patiently for CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi,

Since i can't tell in my current company about my PR process, so can't get the Skill set letter from HR or Manager. So i contacted one of my senior colleague and he is ready to sign my Experience reference letter. But i got one doubt:

How they verify experience reference letter for current company:
- Will ACS contact my current company to enquire? (this will again same case of telling my company of my PR process)
- or they will contact the person who is signing the letter? (this will not be of any problem)

TIA--


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since i can't tell in my current company about my PR process, so can't get the Skill set letter from HR or Manager. So i contacted one of my senior colleague and he is ready to sign my Experience reference letter. But i got one doubt:
> 
> ...


ACS will not do any verification 

Once you get the invite and submit your application, at that stage, the co may decide to go for employment verification 
In this case they Generally they contact the HR directly or your manager, and not the person signing the SD

Moreover, in quite a few cases recently, CO have been asking to submit a reference letter on company letterhead confirming your RNR and salary etc

It does not happen in all cases but You have to be mentally prepared for the worst circumstances of a EV or request for reference letter

Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

Any one has an idea what's the difference between ANZSCO Code:
1) 261399 - Software and Application Programmer
2) 261313 - Software Engineer
they both have same Description of Employment Duties. Confused which one to select?


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> ACS will not do any verification
> 
> Once you get the invite and submit your application, at that stage, the co may decide to go for employment verification
> In this case they Generally they contact the HR directly or your manager, and not the person signing the SD
> ...


Thanks NB.
One more doubt. If i worked in same company for long period and worked under 3 different managers/team for different projects. Do i need to prepare 3 different SD letters signed individually or 1 SD is ok on which i can get sign from all 3 managers/senior colleague? Not possible to get letter from HR, since this is my current company 

What do u suggest?

TIA..


----------



## SSSShhhh (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi NB,

Can I use work emails (work related) and posts (in my name) as a third party evidence for work experience. I will hide the contact details but keep the message. 
What else documents we can submit as third party evidence apart from bank statement and ITR?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Thanks NB.
> One more doubt. If i worked in same company for long period and worked under 3 different managers/team for different projects. Do i need to prepare 3 different SD letters signed individually or 1 SD is ok on which i can get sign from all 3 managers/senior colleague? Not possible to get letter from HR, since this is my current company
> 
> What do u suggest?
> ...


I think the person who has seen you through out the entire period need only sign

If a single person has not been in the company as long as you have been, then you will need more then one person to sign

It cannot be on the same SD
You will have to prepare period wise separate SD for them to sign

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harryz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can I use work emails (work related) and posts (in my name) as a third party evidence for work experience. I will hide the contact details but keep the message.
> What else documents we can submit as third party evidence apart from bank statement and ITR?
> ...


Emails with contact details hidden are useless 

See if you can get them to issue a certificate of appreciation or something like that 

You have missed PF documents

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Any one has an idea what's the difference between ANZSCO Code:
> 1) 261399 - Software and Application Programmer
> 2) 261313 - Software Engineer
> they both have same Description of Employment Duties. Confused which one to select?


When in doubt, go for 261313

That’s the all encompassing Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> When in doubt, go for 261313
> 
> That’s the all encompassing Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, will go with 261313


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

How much time does it take for a CO to be allotted in a case?


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

1) The PF document which I got from my previous company does not have any company logo. Also, there is no signature of any authorized person. I do have the mail, in which the company provided me the PF documents. 
Should I upload the PF document and the mail as well for visa application?

2) In one of my payslips, it shows LOP for 18 days. Actually, that was paid leaves.
LOPs was wrongly mentioned, as I was back from my onsite assignment and had ample number of India paid leaves(which I applied late). I also received Salary Arrears in the next month payslip for the same.
I have email conversation from the company stating that Salary Arrears were given for the LOP. Should I upload the email conversation during visa application?

Thanks!


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

> Originally Posted by PSA View Post
> Hi NB,
> 
> During my USA tenure (deputation to USA from India) for company1, I received ADP generated paystubs, for company1. Paystubs shows 'Taxable Marital Status: Single' - what is the significance for this?
> ...





NB said:


> It’s an error on part of the company processing the payroll
> 
> Mail them and ask them if they can correct it
> Attach the relevant evidence that shows you have paid taxes as married
> ...


Hi NB,

'Taxable Marital Status: Single' showed because I did not submit W4(form completed by an employee in the United States to indicate his or her tax situation (exemptions, status, etc.) to the employer), hence for taxation purposes by default it is considered as Martial Status “ Single “ . I have email from my company for the same.
WiIl not be able to correct the past paystubs now. 

Please suggest should I upload pay slip showing 'Taxable Marital Status: Single' and email from company stating W4 default option, and tax documents jointly filed with my spouse ?


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1) The PF document which I got from my previous company does not have any company logo. Also, there is no signature of any authorized person. I do have the mail, in which the company provided me the PF documents.
> Should I upload the PF document and the mail as well for visa application?
> ...


LOP = Loss of Pay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> How much time does it take for a CO to be allotted in a case?


I am not sure even GOD knows that

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1) The PF document which I got from my previous company does not have any company logo. Also, there is no signature of any authorized person. I do have the mail, in which the company provided me the PF documents.
> Should I upload the PF document and the mail as well for visa application?
> ...


1. Merge the email and PF statement in 1 file and upload 
2. Not required at this stage

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 'Taxable Marital Status: Single' showed because I did not submit W4(form completed by an employee in the United States to indicate his or her tax situation (exemptions, status, etc.) to the employer), hence for taxation purposes by default it is considered as Martial Status “ Single “ . I have email from my company for the same.
> WiIl not be able to correct the past paystubs now.
> ...


Keep the email safely with you and upload only if the co has any query

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Dear Memeber thank you for your reply,

i am going to asses my degree from ACS for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer and have following query.

1. I have ICT major degree (Electronics Engineering) with more than years work experience within last 10 years ( between 5 and 10 years). Is acceptable to go ahead.

2. My designation was Lab Engineer, which sounds like less like Computer Network and Systems Engineer, but whole job description matches 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer requirement.

3. How long ACS takes to asses in normal track ?



looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Dear Memeber thank you for your reply,
> 
> i am going to asses my degree from ACS for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer and have following query.
> 
> ...


1. ACS will deduct 2-4 years from your experience towards AQF
The decision will depend on the assessor 

2. The designation doesn’t matter. It’s the RNR which is important.
But make sure that it’s true as the chances of employment verification in such cases is high

3. Now a days it’s very fast

You can expect the the results in 2-3 weeks if not earlier

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. ACS will deduct 2-4 years from your experience towards AQF
> 
> The decision will depend on the assessor
> 
> ...




Thank you for your reply.

My experience is less than 3 and more than 2. If it depends on assessor then it’s sounds like tricky?

After I work as Lecturer in university!


What do you think!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> My experience is less than 3 and more than 2. If it depends on assessor then it’s sounds like tricky?
> 
> ...


You wrote 5-10 in previous post

I don’t understand what’s your actual experience

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for reply.

Experience is between last 5 and 10 years (2010 to 2012).

The duration of experience is in between 2 and 3! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> My experience is less than 3 and more than 2. If it depends on assessor then it’s sounds like tricky?
> 
> ...


There is nothing more I can add

Have you completed your English test ?

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Dear NB,

Yes. I am looking at 190 QLD through PhD alumni track.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Yes. I am looking at 190 QLD through PhD alumni track.


What’s your English score?

Have you made a points table

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

10 English.

Points doest matter with PhD alumi track. 

I need some help as I am going go ACS assessment.

I am not sure is sufficient to claim and get assessed with 2 years of experience!


----------



## Muhammad Atif (May 15, 2017)

*ACS Result - Negative*

Dear NB,

Please find below result of my ACS assessment.


Dear Mr Atif

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 16 April 2019.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering from XYZ completed December 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

Your Master of Science in Computer Networks and Communications from XYZ University completed December 2015 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after October 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates:	10/11 - 06/14 - 2 year(s) 9 month(s)
Position:	Network Engineer
Employer: XYZ
Country:	Pakistan

Dates:	07/14 - 01/16 - 1 year(s) 7 month(s)
Position:	Network Engineer
Employer:XYZ
Country:	Pakistan

Dates:	02/16 - 04/19 - 3 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position:	Network Consultant
Employer:	XYZ
Country:	Pakistan

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates:	04/08 - 09/11 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position:	Network Engineer - Not Assessable Due to Insuﬃcient Detail
Employer:	XYZ
Country:	Pakistan


What could be the possibile issue for my employment considered as not suitable?

What do I exactly need to do here? Email to Case officer? Or Review my assessment?

Please guide.

Best Regards,
Muhammad Atif


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Muhammad Atif said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Please find below result of my ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Muhammad, 

Sorry about your assessment but please don't lose heart.
Had you provided the required details for the last employment?
Like Description of duties, Contact details of the employer etc?


----------



## Muhammad Atif (May 15, 2017)

prseeker said:


> Hi Muhammad,
> 
> Sorry about your assessment but please don't lose heart.
> Had you provided the required details for the last employment?
> Like Description of duties, Contact details of the employer etc?


Yes, I did provide a description of duties printed on company letterhead. 

BR
Atif


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi NB, first of all I would like to say that I got my NSW 190 grant on Monday (after almost a year). Very happy that I am a PR holder now, but I had one question. I had moved on the 489 in January to Adelaide. I have a very good job here. How much time do I have to move from Adelaide to Sydney considering my visa has now changed from 489 SA to 190 NSW. I understand that I can just stay in Adelaide and never go to Sydney, but I dont want problems in my future citizenship application. Hence wanted to check the maximum number of months after which I should definitely move to NSW. Thanks as always for the help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Muhammad Atif said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Please find below result of my ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


You can claim points for 5 years experience 

I don’t think under any circumstances you would have reached 8 years experience points

I would not pursue the issue if I were in your shoes

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

After we lodge the visa application, do we receive emails whenever our application status change?

In case we get a CO contact, do we receive an email then?

Regards,
A


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Dear All,

I am posting this information on behalf of someone for Visitor visa 600.

Due to unforeseen delays, medical examination delayed and visa officer sent an email say, you must provide medical before this X date otherwise visa willl be rejected.

Q. Can we request for extension in medical examination timeline ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

theotherashish said:


> Hi NB, first of all I would like to say that I got my NSW 190 grant on Monday (after almost a year). Very happy that I am a PR holder now, but I had one question. I had moved on the 489 in January to Adelaide. I have a very good job here. How much time do I have to move from Adelaide to Sydney considering my visa has now changed from 489 SA to 190 NSW. I understand that I can just stay in Adelaide and never go to Sydney, but I dont want problems in my future citizenship application. Hence wanted to check the maximum number of months after which I should definitely move to NSW. Thanks as always for the help!


As per rules, you have to move immediately 

But a few months back, a member applied to nsw and asked for an extension to move

He was given the extension

You can also apply to nsw giving your circumstances and ask them for extension 

There is a talk that 190 2 years rule will be enforced very strictly , and some people who got grants but moved to other states, got letters asking why their pr should not be cancelled 

So be very careful 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> After we lodge the visa application, do we receive emails whenever our application status change?
> 
> ...


Some co give a commencement mail, some don’t
If the co needs any documents, you will get an email

Sometimes the emails may get lost, so keep checking your Immiaccount message box

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am posting this information on behalf of someone for Visitor visa 600.
> 
> ...


You have to give a very convincing reason to the co why you are asking for the extension 

Just a vague reply that unforeseen, will not do

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

> Hi NB,
> 
> 1) The PF document which I got from my previous company does not have any company logo. Also, there is no signature of any authorized person. I do have the mail, in which the company provided me the PF documents.
> Should I upload the PF document and the mail as well for visa application?
> ...





NB said:


> 1. Merge the email and PF statement in 1 file and upload
> 2. Not required at this stage
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for the reply, will follow your advice.

Just curious to know the reason for not uploading the email conversation for LOP during visa application.CO may have questions for LOP(loss of pay) mentioned for 18 days on payslips.So, uploading email conversation from the company stating that Salary Arrears were given next month for the LOP, and LOP was wrongly mentioned, will have adverse impact on the case?
Thanks!


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Muhammad Atif said:


> Yes, I did provide a description of duties printed on company letterhead.
> 
> BR
> Atif


What about the contact details of the references and supporting documents like salary slips


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, will follow your advice.
> 
> ...


The next month would have shown the extra payment 
The co is not a child
They have basic knowledge on how companies work

I always like to keep things simple
If you think it’s a good idea to attach the email, do it

It all boils down to individual decisions 

Cheers


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

For one of my company along with the offer letter key roles and responsibilities are mentioned in the letter head of the company in the same PDF. Stating in the below manner


-----------
Basic Details of the offer

xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx

---------------------------


Your Key Responsibilities areas will be:

1.
2.
3.
So on


Will this be suitable to submit to Vetassess.

Will there be any issue submitting only this?

Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Baljeet20186 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For one of my company along with the offer letter key roles and responsibilities are mentioned in the letter head of the company in the same PDF. Stating in the below manner
> 
> ...


No idea about Vetassess requirements and processes 

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,
I have my bank account in bank1, and salary for both my current company and previous company were credited to the same account -bank1.
I am claiming points for my previous company. I am not calming points for my current company.
Do I need to highlight salary in bank statements for both current and previous company, or only for previous company for which I am claiming points.
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> I have my bank account in bank1, and salary for both my current company and previous company were credited to the same account -bank1.
> I am claiming points for my previous company. I am not calming points for my current company.
> Do I need to highlight salary in bank statements for both current and previous company, or only for previous company for which I am claiming points.
> Thanks!


You can highlight only for the previous company only
Are you submitting any evidence for the current job ?



Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

NB said:


> You can highlight only for the previous company only
> Are you submitting any evidence for the current job ?
> 
> 
> ...


Please suggest should I submit documents for current company, when not calming points for the same?
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Please suggest should I submit documents for current company, when not calming points for the same?
> Thanks in advance


Some so, some don’t


It’s totally a personal decision 

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Some so, some don’t
> 
> 
> It’s totally a personal decision
> ...



If submitting offer letter for the current company, then should I highlight the salary on the bank account?
I am not claiming points for the current employment. Bank account is same for current and previous employment (claiming points for previous employment)


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,
Please let me know the suggested approach:
1) Do we need to combine 10th, 12th , Engineering marksheets and Degree Certificate in one pdf or separate?
2) For Employment claming points : Offer letter , Experience letter, Reference Letter with RnR - in one pdf or separate pdf?
3) PCC for different countries in one pdf or separate?
Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> Please let me know the suggested approach:
> 1) Do we need to combine 10th, 12th , Engineering marksheets and Degree Certificate in one pdf or separate?
> 2) For Employment claming points : Offer letter , Experience letter, Reference Letter with RnR - in one pdf or separate pdf?
> ...


1. 10th 12th not required unless being used in place of birth certificate

You have to see the overall number of documents you have and then merge and split them
I spent 15 days doing that
Try to finish all the documents within 50 documents so that you have 10 in hand for items you have forgotten or the co may ask

Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi NB,

I need you assistance on the following:

I have claimed 5 points for my partner skills but now the problem is that her referee has left the company and she's still working there.

What should we do now?

Thanks in advance,

ANZSCO : 261313 Software Engineer
Points Breakdown:
Age: 30
PTE: 20
Edu: 15
Experience: 10
Partner Skills: 5

Total 189: 80
Total 190: 85


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I need you assistance on the following:
> 
> ...


Referee .. you mean the person who signed the SD ?

Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I need you assistance on the following:
> 
> ...


It doesn’t matter
As it is generally during the employment verification , seldom is the person signing the SD asked to confirm the same
The department generally contacts the HR or the manager of the applicant 

So as long as your wife has been truthful, you have nothing to worry

Also In very few cases, spouse employment verification is done

Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Ok, thanks for prompt response.


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

Do we need to upload USA SSN card (that will not have the individual photo), in the identity documents for visa?
Thanks!


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

For ACS Reference letter, which is better format?

Designation 1: 2010-2014
Designation 2: 2014-2019

Overall Role & Responsibilities:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Designation 1: 2010-2014
Role & Responsibilities:


Designation 2: 2014-2019
Role & Responsibilities:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Most recent Designation:
Overall Role & Responsibilities:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do we need to upload USA SSN card (that will not have the individual photo), in the identity documents for visa?
> Thanks!


Are you an USA citizen ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aerohit said:


> For ACS Reference letter, which is better format?
> 
> Designation 1: 2010-2014
> Designation 2: 2014-2019
> ...



The 1st option
Overall RnR 

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

> Hi NB,
> 
> Do we need to upload USA SSN card (that will not have the individual photo), in the identity documents for visa?
> Thanks!





NB said:


> Are you an USA citizen ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
No, I am not a USA citizen. Was in USA for 4+ years.
1)
Do I need to upload USA SSN card (that will not have the individual photo), in the identity documents for visa?
2) Do I need to mention SSN number in form 80, under indentity documents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> No, I am not a USA citizen. Was in USA for 4+ years.
> 1)
> Do I need to upload USA SSN card (that will not have the individual photo), in the identity documents for visa?
> 2) Do I need to mention SSN number in form 80, under indentity documents?


1. You can
2. You should

Cheers


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

Hi 

we are on 482 visa and will expire on 10 sep 2019. we had CO contact for additional documents and we have replied on that on 11 april. it is now further assessment stage. later that we had baby on 29 April. i have updated 1022 form in immi account and childs birth certificate on 2 may 2019. and applied for passport but not received yet 

1. is there anything else i need to do ? 
2 . Do child has to go though medical examination ? If yes can we get HAPID fatser to reduce delay ? 
3. can you tell step by step on this process what happens next ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

donchummar said:


> Hi
> 
> we are on 482 visa and will expire on 10 sep 2019. we had CO contact for additional documents and we have replied on that on 11 april. it is now further assessment stage. later that we had baby on 29 April. i have updated 1022 form in immi account and childs birth certificate on 2 may 2019. and applied for passport but not received yet
> 
> ...


Till the baby is not added to your application by the CO, there is nothing you can do

You have to wait patiently for the co to add the baby to your application 
The co will decide if the baby requires medicals or not. But probably it will be required 
It’s just a small physical examination, nothing to be worried about

Cheers


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

hi NB
can you please guide on the case of my cousin, who has lawyer degree and three years experience as lawyer in high court. how can she practice law in Australia, reading on official site it says about getting one year course from UTS. 
can you please give an overview that where to start from!! thank you

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

For the below question in form 80
Question 18: Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?

a) On way to USA form India, I got Singapore tourist visa (on arrival) for 4 days, but during transit in Singapore, I was out of Singapore airport for 3 hours. Do I have to mention that?

b) My home country is India, but I have been in USA for couple of years. Do I have to mention India as well, for this question? How this needs to be filled?
Stay was as per below order:
-India (2009)
-USA
- India (on vacation for 2-3 weeks)
-USA
-India (current)

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharv said:


> hi NB
> can you please guide on the case of my cousin, who has lawyer degree and three years experience as lawyer in high court. how can she practice law in Australia, reading on official site it says about getting one year course from UTS.
> can you please give an overview that where to start from!! thank you
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


No idea about lawyers 

If she is a lawyer, I am sure she can understand rules and laws much better then us and in fact guide us instead of asking

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For the below question in form 80
> Question 18: Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> ...


A. Yes
B. Correct . In the order you have shown

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi all, one important update.
This is regarding ACS relevant experience.
I have sent a mail to ACS CO regarding the query of after October 2011.
My 6 years deducted experience is from Sept 2005 to Sept 2011. However, in ACS report it has mentioned as after October 2011. Therefore, I have updated my EOI from November 2011 as my relevant experience.
When I asked the CO, they have calculated my experience and asked me to put the relevant experience from 02 October 2011 in my EOI.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Hi all, one important update.
> This is regarding ACS relevant experience.
> I have sent a mail to ACS CO regarding the query of after October 2011.
> My 6 years deducted experience is from Sept 2005 to Sept 2011. However, in ACS report it has mentioned as after October 2011. Therefore, I have updated my EOI from November 2011 as my relevant experience.
> ...


Thanks for posting 
However, I was aware of it

Generally a few days here and there don’t make a difference to most applicants 

Very rarely does an applicant gets more points if his start date becomes a few days earlier



Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes for my case it is too close. As the new update may come on November 2019 for regional visas, it will be helpful for me if my points are higher before that date. I will get 80 for 190 only on October 2019.
Before I contacted CO, I have created my EOI with Nov 2011 as my relevant experience.

Could you please suggest me if I can create new EOI now with updated relevant experience or can I wait for the July changes with the current EOI hoping to get the invite from NSW.

If I leave my current EOI as it is, I will get 5 points only on Nov 1st. If I create new EOI, I will get it on Oct 1st itself.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Yes for my case it is too close. As the new update may come on November 2019 for regional visas, it will be helpful for me if my points are higher before that date. I will get 80 for 190 only on October 2019.
> Before I contacted CO, I have created my EOI with Nov 2011 as my relevant experience.
> 
> Could you please suggest me if I can create new EOI now with updated relevant experience or can I wait for the July changes with the current EOI hoping to get the invite from NSW.
> ...


You can edit this EOI even now and change the date of points claim to 2nd October 2011
Your date of effect will not change, as their is no change of points

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Sure thanks a lot NB

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi NB,
One more clarification please.
My EOI for NSW is expiring on 25 Nov 2019. I have updated my EOI on March 2019 with 70+5 points. It's been 2 months now after the effective date.
Can I wait with that EOI or is it wise to create new one?

Already I have withdrawn 189 eoi last month itself and created new one. I thought for 190 I will get it in 4 to 5 months. But the current trend makes it difficult to get the invite in few months.

Note: As I have mentioned earlier, I will get 75+5 points on 02 October 2019.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Hi NB,
> One more clarification please.
> My EOI for NSW is expiring on 25 Nov 2019. I have updated my EOI on March 2019 with 70+5 points. It's been 2 months now after the effective date.
> Can I wait with that EOI or is it wise to create new one?
> ...


190 actually doesn’t have any advantage of date of effect

The states look at all the EOIs and filter from them as per their requirements 
They don’t believe in giving preference to earlier EOIs

So in October when again you get points bump, make a new EOI for all the categories 

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

My points will be increased for my experience automatically in October. So it is better to create new EOI now itself right?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> My points will be increased for my experience automatically in October. So it is better to create new EOI now itself right?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


The date of effect resets to the date of the increase in points
You never know how many months or years you may have to wait for the invite

So it’s a good practice to make new EOIs everytime your points change
You don’t lose anything , but gain additional validity 

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

This is applicable for 189 as well right.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> This is applicable for 189 as well right.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you very much...


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello NB Good day I have a query regarding the two years stay after getting the PR grant 190 How these two years are counted.?Is there a count of days or suppose in between I come back to my home country for a month and would that month will be counted or excluded to gain my RRV ? Thanks .

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Moved from unrelated thread - kaju/moderator

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hello NB Good day I have a query regarding the two years stay after getting the PR grant 190 How these two years are counted.?Is there a count of days or suppose in between I come back to my home country for a month and would that month will be counted or excluded to gain my RRV ? Thanks .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


A short holiday back home would be counted towards the 2 years for the 190

However, it would not count towards the 2 years for the RRV

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

In form 16, for Ques19. GIVE DETAILS OF ALL EMPLOYMENT AND UNEMPLOYMENT
1) Do we need to provide information starting from birth?
2) Do we need to give school and college details?
3)Do we need to give gap(uneployment) details after engineering college and first employment, and can specify reason as job hunt?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In form 16, for Ques19. GIVE DETAILS OF ALL EMPLOYMENT AND UNEMPLOYMENT
> 1) Do we need to provide information starting from birth?
> ...


1. I gave from birth
2. I gave
3. Correct

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,
Background:
- As per ACS employment after Jan 2007 is relevant ( anzsco as software engineer)
- In EOI, I have mentioned Feb 2007 - May 2013 as relevant=yes and designation as D2, company1, location=India
- I have been in the same company1 - from Jan 2003 to Nov 2018, with location as below:
2003- May 2013 : India - company1
June 2013 - June 2018 - overseas - company1 deputation 
June 2018 - Nov 2018 - India - company1
My designation from Jan 2003 - Dec 2006 was D0
My designation from Jan 2007 - Sep 2009 was D1
My designation from Oct 2009 - Nov 2018 was D2

Please help with the below question:
In EOI and ACS designation for the period 2007 - 2013 is D2, though my designation from Jan 2007 - Sep 2009 was D1 and my designation from Oct 2009 - Nov 2018 was D2 (For both D1 and D2 designations, roles and responsibilites map to software engineer anzsco code)
Will this be an issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> Background:
> - As per ACS employment after Jan 2007 is relevant ( anzsco as software engineer)
> - In EOI, I have mentioned Feb 2007 - May 2013 as relevant=yes and designation as D2, company1, location=India
> ...


More important when applying for ACS, have you split the overseas location separately from india ?

Does your reference letter or SD also reflect the same?

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> More important when applying for ACS, have you split the overseas location separately from india ?
> 
> Does your reference letter or SD also reflect the same?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, ACS and SD are split as per location. In company reference letter on letterhead, company mentioned last designation (D2) and rnr, location is not mentioned.
My main worry is designation for the period 2007 - 2013 is D2 on ACS and SD, though my designation from Jan 2007 - Sep 2009 was D1 and my designation from Oct 2009 - Nov 2018 was D2.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Yes, ACS and SD are split as per location. In company reference letter on letterhead, company mentioned last designation (D2) and rnr, location is not mentioned.
> My main worry is designation for the period 2007 - 2013 is D2 on ACS and SD, though my designation from Jan 2007 - Sep 2009 was D1 and my designation from Oct 2009 - Nov 2018 was D2.


It doesn’t matter too much
Try to get it corrected if possible 
If not, don’t lose sleep over it

The reference letter is useless
You have to use the SD only everywhere 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> It doesn’t matter too much
> Try to get it corrected if possible
> If not, don’t lose sleep over it
> 
> ...


Thanks!
1) I have already received the invite, what should I mention in form80?
2) As 2007- 2009 is beyond last 10 years, should I submit payslips, bank and Tax details for that period as I mentioned relevant=yes in eio?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks!
> I have already received the invite, what should I mention in form80?


Go by what you have shown in the SD

I am sure you would be having the promotion letters


Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Go by what you have shown in the SD
> 
> I am sure you would be having the promotion letters
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do have promotion letters. So, should I provide any evidences from 2007 - 2009, as its beyond 10 years (but in EOI relevant=yes)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Yeah, I do have promotion letters. So, should I provide any evidences from 2007 - 2009, as its beyond 10 years (but in EOI relevant=yes)


Why in the world did you tick the period beyond 10 years as relevant I fail to understand 

You have to give a serious thought to these issues before you lodge an EOI

You don’t get any points but you are saddled with the burden of proving that the employment was genuine 

Anyway, as you have ticked it as relevant, it depends on the co to ask you or not for evidence for that period if you don’t upload it

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

My name is spelled differently in PAN Card compared to Aadhar / Passport. 
Like, it's PAWAN in Aadhar / Passport whereas its PAVAN in PAN. Because of this name in PAN, even in my salary bank account, its PAVAN. 

Will this cause any issues, as some docs will have PAWAN, and some have PAVAN? Can anything be done to avoid questions? 

Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My name is spelled differently in PAN Card compared to Aadhar / Passport.
> Like, it's PAWAN in Aadhar / Passport whereas its PAVAN in PAN. Because of this name in PAN, even in my salary bank account, its PAVAN.
> ...


Get an affidavit made that both spelling are of the same person

Whenever asked in the application and forms, if you were known by any other name, give the other spelling

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Why in the world did you tick the period beyond 10 years as relevant I fail to understand
> 
> You have to give a serious thought to these issues before you lodge an EOI
> 
> ...



Thanks NB,

This is my current situation now. Please suggest what you would have done as the next step now, related to form 80 and documents submission for visa?
Thanking you!


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have a question regarding PCC. Will it matter to DHA from which state I get the PCC done, for my India PCC? I live in XYZ city for Job purpose and my permanent / birthplace in ABC city in a different state. I am planning to apply for PCC in my native. Will DHA ask any questions regarding this? 

Appreciate your inputs.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> This is my current situation now. Please suggest what you would have done as the next step now, related to form 80 and documents submission for visa?
> Thanking you!


Form 80 There is no issue at all
You have to give all employment one after the other
What is your doubt ?

Do you have the complete set of documents for the 2 years also?
Payslips, tax joining relieving everything ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a question regarding PCC. Will it matter to DHA from which state I get the PCC done, for my India PCC? I live in XYZ city for Job purpose and my permanent / birthplace in ABC city in a different state. I am planning to apply for PCC in my native. Will DHA ask any questions regarding this?
> 
> ...


Nope

You get it done in Timbuctoo for all they care
It should be genuine 
I hope you are aware that it has to be done through PSK and not police station 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Form 80 There is no issue at all
> You have to give all employment one after the other
> What is your doubt ?
> 
> ...


In form 80, should I mention the designation not mentioned in ACS and EOI?
Yes, I have the set of documents for the 2 years also.
Thanks!


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi NB Good day Sir I have an query regarding PCC suppose after my validation trip I am unable to move permanently for eight months or a year and then move permanently will I be required to submit a fresh PCC for the period I remained out of Australia when applying for citizenship.Thanks .

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> In form 80, should I mention the designation not mentioned in ACS and EOI?
> Yes, I have the set of documents for the 2 years also.
> Thanks!


Where all does the designation appear ?
In pay slips ? IT forms ?
Check carefully

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi NB Good day Sir I have an query regarding PCC suppose after my validation trip I am unable to move permanently for eight months or a year and then move permanently will I be required to submit a fresh PCC for the period I remained out of Australia when applying for citizenship.Thanks .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


You will have to check the citizenship rules in force at that time

You are years and years away

We don’t know what will happen tomorrow
But presume that you will need a PCC and don’t do any crimes

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Where all does the designation appear ?
> In pay slips ? IT forms ?
> Check carefully
> 
> Cheers


It is there in IT forms, in payslips pay band is mentioned and not designation.
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> It is there in IT forms, in payslips pay band is mentioned and not designation.
> Thanks!


Do you have the promotion letter ?

If so then go with that

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Do you have the promotion letter ?
> 
> If so then go with that
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply! Really appreciate it a lot !

Yes, I have the promotion letter as well.
So, for 2007-2009 , I should upload payslips, promotion letter, bank stmts , PF?
In form 80, should I mention the designation for 2007-09?
Should I upload tax forms as well for 2007-09?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply! Really appreciate it a lot !
> 
> Yes, I have the promotion letter as well.
> So, for 2007-2009 , I should upload payslips, promotion letter, bank stmts , PF?
> ...


All are YES

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks NB, yes I am aware of that. 

Also, I have 2 years exp in Singapore, for which, I know that once SPF approves my appeal, I need to submit fingerprints. Do you have any idea, if this fingerprint is done in Police station or in PSK.

Thank you!!



NB said:


> Nope
> 
> You get it done in Timbuctoo for all they care
> It should be genuine
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Thanks NB, yes I am aware of that.
> 
> Also, I have 2 years exp in Singapore, for which, I know that once SPF approves my appeal, I need to submit fingerprints. Do you have any idea, if this fingerprint is done in Police station or in PSK.
> 
> Thank you!!


Neither
There are other agencies who provide you with finger printing services 

Google and check 
I have no idea 

Cheers


----------



## Renw (May 16, 2019)

*Accounting - Professional Yeat & Work Experience claim*

Hi NB,

So my situation is that I started working full time as an Accountant on 15th Feb 2018 and then started a PY course on Accouting on 15 Oct 2018 and will graduate on august 2019. Seeing how they overlap each other like that, is there any rule that prevents me from claiming 10 points for both of them?

Many thanks.

Vishwa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Renw said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> So my situation is that I started working full time as an Accountant on 15th Feb 2018 and then started a PY course on Accouting on 15 Oct 2018 and will graduate on august 2019. Seeing how they overlap each other like that, is there any rule that prevents me from claiming 10 points for both of them?
> 
> ...


I don’t think you can claim the same period in both the sections logically 

You may consult a Mara Agent to be sure as I have no idea about how PY works

Cheers


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi NB
I lodged my file 190 on 18th Nov 2018 against Construction Project Manager for NSW.
Still no contact from CO.

I want to take your advice about my grant. Any prediction - I know you wrote NO Prediction under your signature but still I want to know your guess.

Thanks


----------



## Permanent (May 14, 2019)

Hi NB,

Delighted to see your knowledge in Australian Visa affairs and your generosity towards helping others. I have a bit complicated case of mine as well about which I'm looking forward to have your valuable opinion.

First, I would like to tell briefly about my Australia experience.
1. I and my wife got Australian PR under 189 Skilled Category in early 2015 in which I was a secondary applicant.
2. We both traveled to Australia in 2015 in order to activate our PR. We stayed for around 3 months and traveled back to our native country afterwards.
3. In 2016, after about 1 year, we were divorced in our native country and got separated.
4. My wife traveled back to Australia in early 2017, she got married there to an Australian National and is still staying in Australia since then.
5. I returned to Australia in 2017 for second time and manged to stay there for about 3 months and had to return back gain to my native country owing to some domestic reasons.
6. This year, in 2019, I got married again in my native country and now I intend to return to Australia, to settle there permanently this time, by end of this year.
7. My travel rights are about to expire early next year, i.e 2020. 
8. So, my total stay period in Australia from last 5 years is just 6 months.

Now my queries!

1. After I get back in Australia late this year, would I be able to obtain a RRV easily? If yes, for how much time I would have to stay in Australia without exiting in order to become eligible for a RRV?

2. After getting back in Australia, I would also need to sponsor my current wife to get a partner visa so that she too could come in Australia and live with me. For that, being a 4 years divorced secondary permanent resident, am I eligible to sponsor my current wife for her PR?

4. I'm currently offshore, got divorced 4 years back, can I still apply for PR of my current wife from offshore, provided my current marriage is just a couple of months old?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Permanent said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Delighted to see your knowledge in Australian Visa affairs and your generosity towards helping others. I have a bit complicated case of mine as well about which I'm looking forward to have your valuable opinion.
> 
> ...


1. You would need to live for 24 months out of the last 60 months on date you apply for RRV to get a 5 year RRV
If in the meantime if you need to travel urgently, you can get a 3 month RRV.
You would need to show that it’s urgent but you have a job or property investments and intend to return 

2. As you have not sponsored your previous wife, I don’t think there is any restrictions on you sponsoring your present wife

4. No idea

But you should consult a good Mara agent on all the possibilities of sponsoring your wife
The forum members may not be aware of all the routes available 

Cheers


----------



## Permanent (May 14, 2019)

Thanks a lot dear


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

*Invitation Chance*

Hello! Just wanted to ask, I applied for Visa 189 with 80 points for 261312 last March. However, I haven't received an invite yet. I applied for 190 for NSW and VIC with 85 points last April and I got an invite from NSW. Our target state is really VIC and I was hoping that I would get an invite for 190 VIC or 189. Do you think there is still a chance of getting invited before the fiscal year ends?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAProgrammer said:


> Hello! Just wanted to ask, I applied for Visa 189 with 80 points for 261312 last March. However, I haven't received an invite yet. I applied for 190 for NSW and VIC with 85 points last April and I got an invite from NSW. Our target state is really VIC and I was hoping that I would get an invite for 190 VIC or 189. Do you think there is still a chance of getting invited before the fiscal year ends?


I don’t predict invites 

Moreover SS can really be never predicted

But beware of those who tell you that you can accept the nsw invite and yet live in Vic without any repurcussions




If you accept nsw invite, be mentally prepared to stay in nsw for 2 years

Cheers


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t predict invites
> 
> Moreover SS can really be never predicted
> 
> ...


Appreciate your response.


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi NB and other members,
Need clarification on below doubt:

I am working in same company from last 10 years, but during this duration below changes happen:
X company ->Acquired by Y for few years
now Y again sold my X company under it to Z company
Z again spin off it and company got new name A.

I have letter from X company, which mentioned my X company details of acquisition and my start date with X company and last date with Y company. Since there was continuity of service in Y company

-- I have prepared one Skill set letter with relieving letter from Y company, mentioning date and experience for both X and Y company. This skill set letter i got from HR of Y company.

Now, Z company and A company have service continuity.
-- I have prepared one skill set letter for this and got it signed by my Manager.

I hope 1 letter for X and Y, and 1 letter for Z and A will be fine with ACS.

Please correct me, if i am wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Hi NB and other members,
> Need clarification on below doubt:
> 
> I am working in same company from last 10 years, but during this duration below changes happen:
> ...


As long as there is a clear paper trail confirming the mergers and spin offs, no issues

The confirmation has to be from HR or the company secretary on company letter head and not just mentioned in the SD

Cheers


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

NB said:


> I don’t predict invites
> 
> Moreover SS can really be never predicted
> 
> ...


Hi NB
Awaiting reply of my message.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harish Singh said:


> Hi NB
> Awaiting reply of my message.
> 
> Thanks


What message ?

Cheers


----------



## jamal_mia (Oct 20, 2018)

Dear NB, I have got my grant and my application was done by a immi agent. I've recently renewed my passport and want to update my passport information. Can I open an immi account for this with my granted visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jamal_mia said:


> Dear NB, I have got my grant and my application was done by a immi agent. I've recently renewed my passport and want to update my passport information. Can I open an immi account for this with my granted visa?


Yes you can
Make a new Immiaccount and Import your application using the grant number given in the letter

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

For visa application, please suggest:

Q1 and Q4 - Do we need to provide the same set of alias names like first last , first midde 
last, first middleInitial last, in both of these questions? 

Q9 "Is this the Original Issue Date" ? - I have current and one expired passport. Have mentioned date of issue for the current passport.
So, answer for "Is this the Original Issue Date" should be "yes" or "No"?
If "No", then what date to give in "Give original issue date" ?

Q18 Do we need to mention the Air travel dates as well ? For example:
02 Aug, I started from country1 and landed in country2 on 04th Aug. Did not go out of any international airport during transit. What should I mention for 02 August to 04 August dates?


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi,

1. Do we need certified copies of documents for ACS assessment ?

2. Anyone can checklist for ACS assessment?

many thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Do we need certified copies of documents for ACS assessment ?
> 
> ...


1. Yes

2. See page 7 onwards
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

Cheers


----------



## jamal_mia (Oct 20, 2018)

NB said:


> jamal_mia said:
> 
> 
> > Dear NB, I have got my grant and my application was done by a immi agent. I've recently renewed my passport and want to update my passport information. Can I open an immi account for this with my granted visa?
> ...


Dear NB, thanks a lot. However, just now I have found at this page https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online You cannot import:finalised applications. As I have already got grant, isn't finalized? In this case, I won't be able to import.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jamal_mia said:


> Dear NB, thanks a lot. However, just now I have found at this page https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online You cannot import:finalised applications. As I have already got grant, isn't finalized? In this case, I won't be able to import.


Maybe you can call up DHA and ask for a solution 

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For visa application, please suggest:
> 
> ...


Hi NB,
Please suggest whenever you get a chance.

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For visa application, please suggest:
> 
> ...


Q1/4 YES

Q9 YES

Q18 if you did not take a transit visa, then no need to mention the transit airport.
Just say enroute from a to b

Cheers


----------



## jamal_mia (Oct 20, 2018)

NB said:


> jamal_mia said:
> 
> 
> > Dear NB, thanks a lot. However, just now I have found at this page https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online You cannot import:finalised applications. As I have already got grant, isn't finalized? In this case, I won't be able to import.
> ...


Dear, DHA have option to update passport details by emailing them a form. I'm just wondering how many days it will take as I'm in a tight schedule.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jamal_mia said:


> Dear, DHA have option to update passport details by emailing them a form. I'm just wondering how many days it will take as I'm in a tight schedule.


If you do it through the Immiaccount, in some cases it happens in a few minutes but in most cases maximum in a couple of days

No idea how much time it will take through email

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

During visa application, do we need to sign at the back of the photograph, and then upload front and the back of the photograph for main and secondary applicant? How about for a kid less than 7 years?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> During visa application, do we need to sign at the back of the photograph, and then upload front and the back of the photograph for main and secondary applicant? How about for a kid less than 7 years?
> Thanks!


The photo was added in the list of documents checklist in the DHA website some times back

Can you still see it ?

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for reply.


1. Anyone knows about current ACS turnaround time (4 weeks)?

2. Is there any limit of number of documents as i will submitting these documents.

Passport

Degrees, BS, MS, PhD certificates

Experience: R&R, Salary slips, tax return, bank statment.


Anything else recommended ? 

Looking forward to hearing from you all.








NB said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 2. See page 7 onwards
> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf
> ...


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

our 189 application is in process and we had baby we updated 1022 form and uploaded Birth Certificate, today we got confirmation email that child has been added to application. As the child is born in australia i wonder whether he has to gone through medical ? They have not provided HAP ID , but i read somewhere for somebody CO asked letter from GP and consent letter and babies under 6 month does not need to go through medical examination but has to provide letter from GP and a consent letter. i would like to know what is the letter format look like and what is this consent letter and from where can i get it ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> 
> 1. Anyone knows about current ACS turnaround time (4 weeks)?
> ...


You don’t need most of these documents 
You will just antagonise the assessor 

Read the ACS list of documents carefully and submit exactly those
Not one more not one less

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

donchummar said:


> our 189 application is in process and we had baby we updated 1022 form and uploaded Birth Certificate, today we got confirmation email that child has been added to application. As the child is born in australia i wonder whether he has to gone through medical ? They have not provided HAP ID , but i read somewhere for somebody CO asked letter from GP and consent letter and babies under 6 month does not need to go through medical examination but has to provide letter from GP and a consent letter. i would like to know what is the letter format look like and what is this consent letter and from where can i get it ?


Call up DHA and ask for the next steps

I also have no idea 

Cheers


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing good.

I am posting on behalf of my friend.

He is waiting for 189 invite with 70 points for the job code 261313 (software engineer).

His previous ACS outcome got expired and the agent is asking money to re-apply again.

Hence we have decided to do it by ourselves.

He has got 9+ years of experience.

Are all the payslips need to be attached in the ACS application? 
If so are all the payslips need to be notarized?

We will be uploading a statutory declaration and RPL to support employment.

Looking forward to hearing from you.


Regards,
Marshall


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marshall153 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> ...


For SD, only ONE of these evidence is required

All third party Statutory Declaration or Affidavits must include one of the following as supporting evidence: (these must be in relation to you, the applicant and not the declarant)
• Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
• Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
• Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates


So choose whichever is the easiest

If payslips, then only first and last and those need to be notarised 

Cheers


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

Harish Singh said:


> Hi NB
> I lodged my file 190 on 18th Nov 2018 against Construction Project Manager for NSW.
> Still no contact from CO.
> 
> ...


Hi NB
Pls have a look on my request.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harish Singh said:


> Hi NB
> I lodged my file 190 on 18th Nov 2018 against Construction Project Manager for NSW.
> Still no contact from CO.
> 
> ...


I DONT predict grants

Neither can any one else for that matter

Those who claimed that they can, have shut shop

You want me to guess
OK..tomorrow..Happy ?

Cheers


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

NB said:


> I DONT predict grants
> 
> Neither can any one else for that matter
> 
> ...



 Tks NB


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks much NB.

Regards,
Marshall C


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

For spouse, I am not claiming points. While filling form 80, I have mentioned spouse's employment history for 7 different companies. I do not have any document for company4 (tenure 1 month) , company5 (tenure 2 months) other than bank statements. It may be very different to get any document from the company now. For other companies I do have all the documents. Recently heard of CO contacts for asking spouse employment Experience letter, when not claiming spouse points.
Please suggest which all companies should I mention in visa application?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For spouse, I am not claiming points. While filling form 80, I have mentioned spouse's employment history for 7 different companies. I do not have any document for company4 (tenure 1 month) , company5 (tenure 2 months) other than bank statements. It may be very different to get any document from the company now. For other companies I do have all the documents. Recently heard of CO contacts for asking spouse employment Experience letter, when not claiming spouse points.
> Please suggest which all companies should I mention in visa application?
> ...


From where did you hear about the CO asking ?
I don’t think it’s true, but if at all true, There must be have been some extra ordinary circumstances 

Anyways, the golden rule of immigration is that don’t give any false information 
So you should give all the employment details

Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

Have a doubt. 

My current employer's office has moved to a separate location recently after i have lodged the visa. 

Do I need to inform the DOHA about the same. If yes, could you please suggest how to do the same?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

In visa application, for previous countries of residence. - should mention for last 10 years or for all the countries other than usual country of residence ?

Thanks!


----------



## Sandhyam (May 12, 2019)

Hi NB,hope you are doing great. I have applied EOI for 190 and after few days i had to quit my job due to personal reasons, will it affect my process


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Have a doubt.
> 
> ...


You can use the update us link in Immiaccount and give the new office address 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sandhyam said:


> Hi NB,hope you are doing great. I have applied EOI for 190 and after few days i had to quit my job due to personal reasons, will it affect my process


In the EOI you have to stop the employment entry

It will not affect your chances

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In visa application, for previous countries of residence. - should mention for last 10 years or for all the countries other than usual country of residence ?
> 
> Thanks!


You are practically expecting me to complete the application for you
It’s not done

Cheers


----------



## Sandhyam (May 12, 2019)

NB said:


> Sandhyam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,hope you are doing great. I have applied EOI for 190 and after few days i had to quit my job due to personal reasons, will it affect my process
> ...



Thank you NB, yes I updated my lwd


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I recently did the 1st landing, spent around 5 days in Sydney and now back in UAE. I was casually talking to my agent and she mentioned that I should have applied for PR and medical card in Australia while I was there and that if I don't apply for this within a year then the PR might get cancelled or something. Can someone please let me know if this is true? They did not mention anything about this before I left.

Since people are discussing costs related to the whole PR process, if you'd like to ask me anything, feel free to do so. I spent around 20K AUD including visa for me + wife, flights and other expenses.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rollodxb said:


> Hi Guys,
> I recently did the 1st landing, spent around 5 days in Sydney and now back in UAE. I was casually talking to my agent and she mentioned that I should have applied for PR and medical card in Australia while I was there and that if I don't apply for this within a year then the PR might get cancelled or something. Can someone please let me know if this is true? They did not mention anything about this before I left.
> 
> Since people are discussing costs related to the whole PR process, if you'd like to ask me anything, feel free to do so. I spent around 20K AUD including visa for me + wife, flights and other expenses.


This is absolutely false
The agent doesn’t know what he is talking about
You are lucky he didn’t mess up your application 

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

*Query: Work Experience documents submitted for a firm which is now acquired*

Hi NB,

I recently came to know that a company A, in which i had worked in Aug-2009 to Oct-2010 was acquired by company B in July 2018. I had submitted playslips, HR RnR letter etc of company A which i had received in March 2017 (during ACS evaluation).
I'm claiming points for this company in last 10 years.

I'm afraid that if CO trys to contact my company A via email/phone, he wont go through as company A now acquired. Both A & B are reputed MNC's.

What shall you propose as per your experience with different threads of this forum ?
1) Shall i add an additional document in Work Experience section (website prints etc) about my parent company acquisition in July 2018 ?
2)Or do i need to get a fresh RnR from company B for my experience done in company A ?
3) Any other suggestions ?

I had filled my complete application on 23-Feb-2019.
I'm worried now.

Thanks...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I recently came to know that a company A, in which i had worked in Aug-2009 to Oct-2010 was acquired by company B in July 2018. I had submitted playslips, HR RnR letter etc of company A which i had received in March 2017 (during ACS evaluation).
> I'm claiming points for this company in last 10 years.
> ...


When you submitted your application in Feb 19 you were already aware of this takeover 

What action did you take to ensure that your paper work reflected the same ?

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

NB said:


> When you submitted your application in Feb 19 you were already aware of this takeover
> 
> What action did you take to ensure that your paper work reflected the same ?
> 
> Cheers


I wasn't aware of it as last time i contacted the company A was on March 2017.
Its only recently, a month ago, i came to know about the acquisition.
If i was aware about it i had taken other steps for the documentation.

Thanks...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I recently came to know that a company A, in which i had worked in Aug-2009 to Oct-2010 was acquired by company B in July 2018. I had submitted playslips, HR RnR letter etc of company A which i had received in March 2017 (during ACS evaluation).
> I'm claiming points for this company in last 10 years.
> ...


Can you get the same reference letter which was issued earlier on the new company letterhead ?
If that’s possible, it solves all the headaches
Just let them add a last line that the company A has been taken over by Company B and hence this fresh letter

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

NB said:


> Can you get the same reference letter which was issued earlier on the new company letterhead ?
> If that’s possible, it solves all the headaches
> Just let them add a last line that the company A has been taken over by Company B and hence this fresh letter
> 
> Cheers



Makes sense....let me try to work upon on this one.
Thanks a lot..!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Makes sense....let me try to work upon on this one.
> Thanks a lot..!!


In the meantime use the update us link in Immiaccount and Inform the CO that Company A has been taken over by Company B and these are the new contact details

Cheers


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...



thanks, NB

I have got the fresh statutory declaration with all the designation and locations for my 2nd company. However, in ACS Website I am unable to edit old letters and details. 

My 1st and current Company details were correct in ACS form. only, in 2nd company , I had multiple designation and locations.

I got stuck and not sure how to proceed further and to get a new ACS assessment again. 
Can anyone please look into my issue and advise me. 
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> thanks, NB
> 
> I have got the fresh statutory declaration with all the designation and locations for my 2nd company. However, in ACS Website I am unable to edit old letters and details.
> 
> ...


Just drop an email to help ACS, giving your complete details

They will immediately give you the solution 

Cheers


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing good.

I have a question while filling visa application in ImmiAccount portal.

While uploading documents for Spouse, there are 2 required fields.
1. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of	
2. Member of Family Unit, Evidence of	

I have uploaded Marriage Certificate for #1.

But for #2, I do not have any other evidence. i.e. My name is not on my Spouse Passport , nor I have any joint bank accounts / loans. 

My name is mentioned in my spouse PCC form, but I have already uploaded it in a different section(Character, Evidence of).

I thought of re-uploading marriage certificate even for #2. But somehow I don't feel it is right.

Since this is a required field, could you please suggest me how to go about with this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> ...


You don’t have to upload documents in each and every dropdown or Section
You have to upload only in the ones applicable for you 

I don’t know what you mean by required field?

But all said and done, you will have to strengthen your relationship evidence
Just the marriage certificate may not be enough
How many years are you married ?
Any kids ?


Cheers


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thanks for your response. I got married 8 months ago and have no kids.
Apart from Marriage Certificate, my name is on my Spouse Aadhar card and PCC. But all these are uploaded against their respective fields (drop down list).
Eg. PCC for Character Evidence
Aadhaar for Birth or Age , Evidence of (National ID).

I am attaching a couple of screenshots with this post so that my question can be a little more specific.

Attachments:
1. Documents Upload Page - Showing Required docs dropdown for spouse.
2. Warning Message - When I click next without uploading document in that required field.

Thank You.


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

I have query regarding ACS:

1) My ACS is expired now and I need to reapply it, is there any process change?

2) Earlier, when I did my ACS I was not having RnR on letterhead and now I am having it. So, I need to submit both experience letter or RnR on letterhead only is fine?

Please suggest

Many thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I got married 8 months ago and have no kids.
> Apart from Marriage Certificate, my name is on my Spouse Aadhar card and PCC. But all these are uploaded against their respective fields (drop down list).
> ...


Exit and then login again

This time you should be able to proceed

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> I have query regarding ACS:
> 
> 1) My ACS is expired now and I need to reapply it, is there any process change?
> 
> ...


RnR on letterhead is sufficient 
Make sure that it contains all the details as is shown in the specimen in ACS website 
Make sure that’s current date as ACS will show assessment only till date

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

NB said:


> RnR on letterhead is sufficient
> Make sure that it contains all the details as is shown in the specimen in ACS website
> Make sure that’s current date as ACS will show assessment only till date
> 
> Cheers


Sure, thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## arunleo83 (May 23, 2019)

*PR journey for Australia*

Its really nice to hear your journey.
I have also applied for PR under 189 visa with 75 points. I submitted my EOI on dec 2018 under "ICT Business Analyst - 261111"however I still didn't get it Approved.
In aprl and May only 100 are invited under 189 and its look like in june also number will be the same and the cut off is going 85 in this sector, to improve my score I have to do my spouse ACS to get 5 points and my experience is completing more then 8 years so I will get 5 more points. then only we have 85
As per my knowledge from 1 july number of applications going to decrease by 20% under 189 then it will become challenge for me .

Could you help me to fill my ACS as consultant are charging heavily (Rs 29500). Seeking your advice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arunleo83 said:


> Its really nice to hear your journey.
> I have also applied for PR under 189 visa with 75 points. I submitted my EOI on dec 2018 under "ICT Business Analyst - 261111"however I still didn't get it Approved.
> In aprl and May only 100 are invited under 189 and its look like in june also number will be the same and the cut off is going 85 in this sector, to improve my score I have to do my spouse ACS to get 5 points and my experience is completing more then 8 years so I will get 5 more points. then only we have 85
> As per my knowledge from 1 july number of applications going to decrease by 20% under 189 then it will become challenge for me .
> ...


Submission of ACS application for assessment is one of the most simplest of the tasks in the entire PR process
If you are stuck at any particular point, I can help you out, but if you think I can fill the entire application for you, that’s not possible 

If you are not confident in even submitting such a simple application, then you should go through a consultant as the steps will keep getting harder 

The complete process is given in the thread and the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html



Cheers


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

NB said:


> Exit and then login again
> 
> This time you should be able to proceed
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I did try that way. But the warning message still pops up when I click next. 

Maybe I need to provide justification for "Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time" , mentioning that I have already uploaded document in "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" field.

Or, will Wedding Photo work as an evidence?

Kindly suggest?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I did try that way. But the warning message still pops up when I click next.
> 
> ...


Upload some wedding photos
I missed that last time
Also evidence of any hotels or travels where you stayed together

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Estimated processing time changed from 8 to 10 months to 11 to 14 months. Any idea why that happened?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> Estimated processing time changed from 8 to 10 months to 11 to 14 months. Any idea why that happened?


There is nothing to be perturbed about
It’s a routine data released by the department
It may be due to officers being used for maybe election duty or similar one off event
If the high processing time remains constant, then it’s a master of concern

Moreover you have no control over the time taken, so why worry

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

NB said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> > Estimated processing time changed from 8 to 10 months to 11 to 14 months. Any idea why that happened?
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi NB

I did acs for three company...it was positive.
But between 1st and 2nd company, I worked at place for three months, but I absconded from there and don't have releliving letter from them. But I did not apply for ACS for that company.So should I mention that company in form 80/immi account or should mention it as a gap.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I did acs for three company...it was positive.
> But between 1st and 2nd company, I worked at place for three months, but I absconded from there and don't have releliving letter from them. But I did not apply for ACS for that company.So should I mention that company in form 80/immi account or should mention it as a gap.


You should not have hidden that in the ACS also
If you would not have submitted the evidence, they would not have considered it, that’s all

Anyways, you should not hide anything
Just mention that employment and mark it as non relevant in the EOI, and then the application and in form 80

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Yeah...that true.

But I was not aware of these things at that point of time and now it's gone. Eoi is already frozen....so I will mention it in application and form 80....but what if co ask for the documents for this employment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Yeah...that true.
> 
> But I was not aware of these things at that point of time and now it's gone. Eoi is already frozen....so I will mention it in application and form 80....but what if co ask for the documents for this employment.


As you have not claimed points for this experience, the co will not ask for any evidence

Cheers


----------



## abc789 (May 25, 2019)

Hi NB,

As per acs experience after Mar2007 is relevant for software engineer code:

If it fine, if claiming below points?

Apr2007 - Dec2018 -Software Engineer/Lead - Claiming points (positively accessed by acs)

Jan2019 -till date : Manager - Not Claiming points (I did not mention this while filing acs)

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abc789 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> As per acs experience after Mar2007 is relevant for software engineer code:
> 
> ...


In the EOI Enter experience before Apr 2007 and from jan 2019 to date also but mark both as non relevant 

cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

I am applying for revaluation of ACS as it is expired now, it is not allowing me to edit the employment dates in ACS website, is it normal? It is showing my current company end as 2017 and I am not able to edit it. I have uploaded all the documents but unable to change the dates of employments. Please suggest whether I should go ahead with the same?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> I am applying for revaluation of ACS as it is expired now, it is not allowing me to edit the employment dates in ACS website, is it normal? It is showing my current company end as 2017 and I am not able to edit it. I have uploaded all the documents but unable to change the dates of employments. Please suggest whether I should go ahead with the same?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Drop an email to help ACS
They will give you the correct solution 
They are very quick in their response 

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Dear All,

I am about to submit my application for ACS assessment.
Unforntaly i cann see any tab to create a new account for ACS website. Strange. We have few option ACS member login or Reset password.

Any pointer, how to move forward ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am about to submit my application for ACS assessment.
> Unforntaly i cann see any tab to create a new account for ACS website. Strange. We have few option ACS member login or Reset password.
> ...


Are you applying for the first time ?
If yes, then start here 

https://www.acs.org.au/msa/secure/application-type.html

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

NB said:


> Drop an email to help ACS
> 
> They will give you the correct solution
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. I have sent email to them.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

uqmraza2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am about to submit my application for ACS assessment.
> Unforntaly i cann see any tab to create a new account for ACS website. Strange. We have few option ACS member login or Reset password.
> ...


Dear all,

thanks i find the link to submit an application. thanks


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

Need your inputs on the below query.

I have been recently promoted to a new role as Senior Manager. My earlier role was Sr. Business Analyst. I have already lodged the visa approx. 3 months back. 

Do I need to update the DIBP about this promotion?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sheikh359 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi NB!

I have lodged visa in Jan 2019 and got CO contact in Apr 2019, already responded to CO in April.

Two queries now

I am based in UAE and planning to travel to Pakistan for two weeks now, anything needs to be updated in Immi account?

Second in case if I switch the job now,residential addresses will change as well. What needs to be updated in Immi account or nothing required at all??

Please suggest

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your inputs on the below query.
> 
> ...


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your new designation and contact details 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sheikh359 said:


> Hi NB!
> 
> I have lodged visa in Jan 2019 and got CO contact in Apr 2019, already responded to CO in April.
> 
> ...


2 week travel need not be informed 
If you switch jobs, you should inform the department of your new job details 

Cheers


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi NB, What are the documents one should have before joining a job, also how many days before joining job one should plan travel to allow sufficient time for getting these essential documents. (I am planning my trip to Brisbane)

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your new designation and contact details
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the quick response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Hi NB, What are the documents one should have before joining a job, also how many days before joining job one should plan travel to allow sufficient time for getting these essential documents. (I am planning my trip to Brisbane)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


I do not know what you are talking about

Cheers


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi NB,
I have a query regarding employment reference. I have lodged my visa (189) one month back end of April and uploaded the same employment reference letter (Issued in Jan 2019) used in the ACS assessment in the immi account. However I noticed that this reference letter does not have my employee Id in it. I'm worried that in the event of an employment verification HR will respond negatively as there is no employee Id mentioned in the letter (Usually my company HR uses the employee Id to look up info as Sri Lankan names are very common).

Would it be a good idea to get a new letter with employee Id included (and everything else the same) and upload in immi account? I am asking this because I have already uploaded an employment reference letter and if a new letter would cause confusion.

If I'm getting a new reference letter would it be okay if its addressed to the local AUS embassy or should I address it to the DHA? (Previous one was addressed to ACS)

Do you have any idea on how employment verification is done? i.e. Local embassy emails company HR a set of questions along with the a copy of the uploaded reference letter, someone from the local embassy calls HR 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

herap said:


> Hi NB,
> I have a query regarding employment reference. I have lodged my visa (189) one month back end of April and uploaded the same employment reference letter (Issued in Jan 2019) used in the ACS assessment in the immi account. However I noticed that this reference letter does not have my employee Id in it. I'm worried that in the event of an employment verification HR will respond negatively as there is no employee Id mentioned in the letter (Usually my company HR uses the employee Id to look up info as Sri Lankan names are very common).
> 
> Would it be a good idea to get a new letter with employee Id included (and everything else the same) and upload in immi account? I am asking this because I have already uploaded an employment reference letter and if a new letter would cause confusion.
> ...


You can get and upload a fresh reference letter.
It can be addressed to DHA 

Just name it like latest reference letter 

Ev is done through the local embassy 
They can email or call up the company and in very rare cases even personally visit the company 
They can call the hr or your manager

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

Do you think 190 will move faster after some time? As for 189, March lodge are getting grants, and after March invites were very less for 189.
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do you think 190 will move faster after some time? As for 189, March lodge are getting grants, and after March invites were very less for 189.
> Thanks!


I have no time or inclination to waste my time on such a non issue
I spend my time on issues over which one has control

Does your decision whether to apply for 189 or 190 depend on the time taken for processing.. the answer is NO

So don’t bother 


Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi NB,

For EOI, when creating new application on https://online.immi.gov.au, it shows Skilled Migration -> NZ Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189).

Is this the correct one for 189 - Independent Skilled Visa? Got confused, since it's prefixed with NZ Stream.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For EOI, when creating new application on https://online.immi.gov.au, it shows Skilled Migration -> NZ Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189).
> 
> Is this the correct one for 189 - Independent Skilled Visa? Got confused, since it's prefixed with NZ Stream.


You are in the wrong place
You will need Immiaccount only after you have got the invite

This is the link to create the EOI

https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start

Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> You are in the wrong place
> You will need Immiaccount only after you have got the invite
> 
> This is the link to create the EOI
> ...


Thanks NB, seems i got some wrong info. thanks for helping me out


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Thanks NB, seems i got some wrong info. thanks for helping me out


Looks like you have not done any basic research also before applying 

Spend some time on this thread

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

You can never know whether the replies you are getting are correct or not unless you have some basic knowledge 

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

prashantagstya said:


> Yeah...that true.
> 
> But I was not aware of these things at that point of time and now it's gone. Eoi is already frozen....so I will mention it in application and form 80....but what if co ask for the documents for this employment.


Hi NB,

I was thinking to keep the immi account as is like EOI and mention the absconded employment in from 80 and 1121 and mark them as non-relevant in roles and responsibilities column.
Please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I was thinking to keep the immi account as is like EOI and mention the absconded employment in from 80 and 1121 and mark them as non-relevant in roles and responsibilities column.
> Please suggest


This is the least damaging course

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> This is the least damaging course
> 
> Cheers


And what if, I don't mention it at anywhere. I mean, just mention it as a gap in form 1221 and 80. Do you see any problem in that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> And what if, I don't mention it at anywhere. I mean, just mention it as a gap in form 1221 and 80. Do you see any problem in that?


I don’t believe in hiding any facts from the immigration department
You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t believe in hiding any facts from the immigration department
> You can take your own decision
> 
> Cheers


Okay.
My only fear is that if they ask for the documents or verify it with the employer, I would not be having the docs and EV will also be negative.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Okay.
> My only fear is that if they ask for the documents or verify it with the employer, I would not be having the docs and EV will also be negative.


As I said, you can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> As I said, you can take your own decision
> 
> Cheers


Cool thanks for the advice.
But as per your prior experience, they don't verify/ask document for the employment for which points are not claimed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Cool thanks for the advice.
> But as per your prior experience, they don't verify/ask document for the employment for which points are not claimed?


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## kushanmw (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am trying to apply for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 which is assessed by ACS. 
My VERY FIRST industrial experience was before doing my Degree (BSC Qualification with relevant ICT major), I joined this company after my secondary education, and worked for 10 months as a Trainee - Network Admin. This was a training, and was only paid with a small Stipend by cash for my work. I worked around 40 hours per week. I had to resign from this company since my BSC was going to start. What I have as the employment confirmation documents are only Offer Letter, Resignation Approval letter, and the Contract. I can obtain a Employment reference letter from the company. But I didn't go for it yet because, this was a training and was paid stipend only, so I DO NOT have any documents of income such as payslips, bank deposits or any tax document. In Sri Lanka, even though we work fully dedicated manner in a training / Internship, It does not apply for taxing / EPF / ETF. 
Even if I consider this employment, I do not get enough exp. for claiming points as well. Because, ACS is deducting 2 years from my total exp. I have to wait another 7 or 8 months to get 5 points. In that case also, latest November new rules will be applied. And it will be more difficult for me to claim points as I can't claim points for my partner. 
So, my question is, shall I leave behind this employment period totally from ACS and DIBP? Surely, there are no governmental records/ taxation of this employment period. Or else, shall I include this for ACS assessment? ACS can surely get the confirmation by contacting the employer. But, the biggest challenge is DIBP. If CO ask about any taxation document, I can't provide it. May be that will lead to 3 year ban as well. Huge risk! 
Could you please advice me how to proceed?? HUGE HELP!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kushanmw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am trying to apply for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 which is assessed by ACS.
> My VERY FIRST industrial experience was before doing my Degree (BSC Qualification with relevant ICT major), I joined this company after my secondary education, and worked for 10 months as a Trainee - Network Admin. This was a training, and was only paid with a small Stipend by cash for my work. I worked around 40 hours per week. I had to resign from this company since my BSC was going to start. What I have as the employment confirmation documents are only Offer Letter, Resignation Approval letter, and the Contract. I can obtain a Employment reference letter from the company. But I didn't go for it yet because, this was a training and was paid stipend only, so I DO NOT have any documents of income such as payslips, bank deposits or any tax document. In Sri Lanka, even though we work fully dedicated manner in a training / Internship, It does not apply for taxing / EPF / ETF.
> ...


If you do not get any advantage by claiming points for this experience, then why do you want to claim it ?

You can shown the employment in ACS but to do not give any supporting evidence so ACS will also not consider it , and you can mark it as non relevant in the EOI so that you don’t have to give any evidence for the same

One should never give a wrong statement knowingly when making an Immigration application 

Cheers


----------



## kushanmw (Dec 7, 2018)

NB said:


> If you do not get any advantage by claiming points for this experience, then why do you want to claim it ?
> 
> You can shown the employment in ACS but to do not give any supporting evidence so ACS will also not consider it , and you can mark it as non relevant in the EOI so that you don’t have to give any evidence for the same
> 
> ...


If I claim this 10 months exp., I can claim 5 points after 7 more months. 
In that case, this experience will be assessed by ACS for the initial 2 year "cutoff" period, which will be used to calculate "Skill Level Requirement Met Date". If I did not submit this 10 months exp, then "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" will be shifted forward by 10 more months. That means I have to wait for 17 months to claim 5 points.
Actually, my question is more inclined with DIBP verification. They are the people who might ask for salary confirmation and taxation. If I select this as "Non relevant" in EOI as it is in the initial 2 year "cutoff" period, won't they (DIBP) ask for salary or taxation proofs? Will the CO does not care about the documents related to experience in ACS 2 year pre cut-off period which is used to calculate skill met date?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kushanmw said:


> If I claim this 10 months exp., I can claim 5 points after 7 more months.
> In that case, this experience will be assessed by ACS for the initial 2 year "cutoff" period, which will be used to calculate "Skill Level Requirement Met Date". If I did not submit this 10 months exp, then "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" will be shifted forward by 10 more months. That means I have to wait for 17 months to claim 5 points.
> Actually, my question is more inclined with DIBP verification. They are the people who might ask for salary confirmation and taxation. If I select this as "Non relevant" in EOI as it is in the initial 2 year "cutoff" period, won't they (DIBP) ask for salary or taxation proofs? Will the CO does not care about the documents related to experience in ACS 2 year pre cut-off period which is used to calculate skill met date?


Earlier DIBP would Generally not ask for any evidence for the pre cut off date period
But recently a member posted that he was asked by the co to give the evidence as that period was used for AQF
It’s still rare but can happen

Cheers


----------



## kushanmw (Dec 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Earlier DIBP would Generally not ask for any evidence for the pre cut off date period
> But recently a member posted that he was asked by the co to give the evidence as that period was used for AQF
> It’s still rare but can happen
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the valuable information. As you told earlier, since this experience does not help to get 5 points, I'll not claim this.


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

*Inform CO - New Documents*

Hi NB,

A quick question...Today i have added an additional work reference document to support my "Change in Circumstances" intimation (did last week).
Does CO automatically get the notification about the new additional docs which are uploaded in the application or do we need to perform any action to inform the CO.
Please suggest.

Thanks..!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> A quick question...Today i have added an additional work reference document to support my "Change in Circumstances" intimation (did last week).
> Does CO automatically get the notification about the new additional docs which are uploaded in the application or do we need to perform any action to inform the CO.
> ...


The co can see documents which are uploaded date wise

So the next time he opens your case, he will be able to see that new documents have been uploaded

There is nothing more you can do

Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

*Acs*

Hi NB,

I have got positive ACS assessment last year on 16th March, 2018, since April, 2018 i am working in Perth. Do i need to reply for ACS for claiming 5 points for onshore experience or i can use the previous one in EOI. My designation didn't changed and my company did an internal transfer. I got a new letter stating that i will be working in Perth under their Australia company name. 

Indian company name " XXXX XXXX PVT LTD." 

Australia company Name "XXXX XXXX PTY LTD"

Thanks
Devendra


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

devendravelegandla said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have got positive ACS assessment last year on 16th March, 2018, since April, 2018 i am working in Perth. Do i need to reply for ACS for claiming 5 points for onshore experience or i can use the previous one in EOI. My designation didn't changed and my company did an internal transfer. I got a new letter stating that i will be working in Perth under their Australia company name.
> 
> ...


As there is a location change, you have to get yourself reassessed if you want to claim the points safely

Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Thanks, NB for quick response. I will apply for new ACS. 



NB said:


> As there is a location change, you have to get yourself reassessed if you want to claim the points safely
> 
> Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have already submitted my VISA application on 18-April-2019. Submitted all my documents and also went through the medicals for all applicants. All well so far. Is there any time for getting the biometrics. When should we ideally do this part.

Regards
Vinay Kumar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have already submitted my VISA application on 18-April-2019. Submitted all my documents and also went through the medicals for all applicants. All well so far. Is there any time for getting the biometrics. When should we ideally do this part.
> 
> ...


There are no biometric required in an Australian Visa
I hope you have given the PCC for all the countries applicable for all the applicants 

You now just have to patiently wait for the co contact or grant 

Cheers


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi NB! What will I put in the awards received section?


----------



## DelhitoSydney (Mar 8, 2018)

aljon_villar said:


> Hi NB! What will I put in the awards received section?


Wrong post


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Posting on behalf of one of my friends. Thanks in advance for your help!

My highest qualification is MBA Finance, but ACS assessed my BTech as ICT major. So while creating an EOI, should I put my highest qualification as BTech?


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

My age points will reduce in next month. I have already lodged the visa. Just wanted to confirm that age points reduction will not cause any issues once visa is lodge?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Posting on behalf of one of my friends. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> My highest qualification is MBA Finance, but ACS assessed my BTech as ICT major. So while creating an EOI, should I put my highest qualification as BTech?


Your mba finance is assessed ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My age points will reduce in next month. I have already lodged the visa. Just wanted to confirm that age points reduction will not cause any issues once visa is lodge?
> Thanks


Your Skillselect portion is over
You need not ever go back to Skillselect 
Once you got the invite, your points were frozen

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> Hi NB! What will I put in the awards received section?


I cannot open the attachment 

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> dineshsshinkar said:
> 
> 
> > Posting on behalf of one of my friends. Thanks in advance for your help!
> ...


No, its not assessed. Only B Tech was assessed as ICT major by ACS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> No, its not assessed. Only B Tech was assessed as ICT major by ACS


Then you can’t show that degree

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

Need your advice. 
I recently got invited to NSW (190). I am indeed waiting for 189 invite - 80 points. 

In case, If I lodge my application for 190, will I be able to lodge my visa for 189 as well, if at all i get invite in this month? 

Are there any disadvantages of applying for both? Your thoughts on this, please.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your advice.
> I recently got invited to NSW (190). I am indeed waiting for 189 invite - 80 points.
> ...


You can lodge as many applications as you want, but remember that you have to pay the fees for each of them
The chances of getting a refund are negligible for the one you withdraw

So if you are prepared to forego the 190 application fees of $5,000, no harm

When does the 190 final invite expire ?

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

I got the invitation on 29th May, so till 27th July it is valid.

And forgot to mention, for 189 with 80 points I am waiting invite, is towards ICT Business Analyst - 261111.

Thank you. 



NB said:


> You can lodge as many applications as you want, but remember that you have to pay the fees for each of them
> The chances of getting a refund are negligible for the one you withdraw
> 
> So if you are prepared to forego the 190 application fees of $5,000, no harm
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got the invitation on 29th May, so till 27th July it is valid.
> 
> ...


So wait till the July 11 round and if you still don’t have a chance of even getting it in the August round, then use the 190 invite 

What’s the dilemma I don’t understand 

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks, NB for the quick reply.

Initially, I was not sure if we can apply for both 189 and 190 Visas, though we get invite for both. Based on the current trends for 189, I am not sure of the invite in this month as well. EOI last updated with 80 points on 5th May. 

Will see this month trends, and then apply accordingly. Meanwhile, will work on the documentation part. Will the processing times for 189 / 190 be similar in general or will there be a drastic difference to prefer one against another? 





NB said:


> So wait till the July 11 round and if you still don’t have a chance of even getting it in the August round, then use the 190 invite
> 
> What’s the dilemma I don’t understand
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Thanks, NB for the quick reply.
> 
> Initially, I was not sure if we can apply for both 189 and 190 Visas, though we get invite for both. Based on the current trends for 189, I am not sure of the invite in this month as well. EOI last updated with 80 points on 5th May.
> 
> Will see this month trends, and then apply accordingly. Meanwhile, will work on the documentation part. Will the processing times for 189 / 190 be similar in general or will there be a drastic difference to prefer one against another?


I hope both the EOIs are separate?

The processing time for both 189/190 are similar

It actually depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Yes NB, both are separate EOI's.

In that case, will wait till then and work on documentation till then.

Thank you.



NB said:


> I hope both the EOIs are separate?
> 
> The processing time for both 189/190 are similar
> 
> ...


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a question: If my Bsc is non-ict, then should I only submit MCA to ACS? Should I skip Bsc to them? And will i still get 15 points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aerohit said:


> I have a question: If my Bsc is non-ict, then should I only submit MCA to ACS? Should I skip Bsc to them? And will i still get 15 points?


No idea

Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

*[email protected]*



aerohit said:


> I have a question: If my Bsc is non-ict, then should I only submit MCA to ACS? Should I skip Bsc to them? And will i still get 15 points?


You have to submit both the degrees even if your bachelors is in IT or not.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Dear All.,

ACS get back to me and looking for reply.

•	An Abstract of Thesis (1-2 pages) with the following content:
o	Overview of thesis & Design involved for the main section of the thesis
o	Letter from a supervisor providing a clear indication of:
	* Percentage of ICT and percentage of non-ICT (e.g math, stats, etc)
	* % of original development/implementation work done - what languages were involved

We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 14 days. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Dear All.,
> 
> ACS get back to me and looking for reply.
> 
> ...


What is your question?

Cheers


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your advice.
> I recently got invited to NSW (190). I am indeed waiting for 189 invite - 80 points.
> ...


Dear Pawan, could you update your timeline please.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Dear NB

I started working from June 1st 2016 as an Assistant manager, in April 2019 I got promoted as a Deputy Manager, should I mention these two positions separately in the EOI or override the current Designation and write Deputy Manager. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear NB
> 
> I started working from June 1st 2016 as an Assistant manager, in April 2019 I got promoted as a Deputy Manager, should I mention these two positions separately in the EOI or override the current Designation and write Deputy Manager.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Breakup into 2 parts
Easier to check the evidence by the co
Make sure that you are safe in claiming points for experience after the promotion 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Dear NB

Do you mean to say that since some of my responsibilities would change after promotion so there would be a mismatch. In my case the r and r woudl be the same.

And also I need to apply for a PCC

MY passport has hyderabad address and I am living in vizag for the last 3 yrs. Shoudl I apply for PCC in vizag only or can I apply In Hyderabad as well? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear NB
> 
> Do you mean to say that since some of my responsibilities would change after promotion so there would be a mismatch. In my case the r and r woudl be the same.
> 
> ...


Please always use the quote button when replying to a post
It makes it easy to understand the context

Can you get a reference letter from your company confirming that your RnR remained the same after you were promoted ?

You can apply for pcc at Vizag also , but it will be delayed as you are not staying at the address mentioned in the passport

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

NB said:


> Please always use the quote button when replying to a post
> 
> It makes it easy to understand the context
> 
> ...


Yes I can get the r and r saying the roles and responsibilities remained same after promotion.

Will apply at hyderabad only, will use the quote button.

Thanks
Rahul 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi NB,

There has been this article which Iscah posted oj their FB page.

https://www.smh.com.au/federal-elec...-to-receive-new-migrants-20190529-p51sct.html

Does this info means Au government will start diverting new migrants to regional areas ?

If they do so, whom does this rule applies to. The existing applications who have paid the visa fee and waiting for 189 grant are also affected or new visa rules will be applied in new year starting July,1st.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> There has been this article which Iscah posted oj their FB page.
> 
> ...


This is very old news 

There will be a cut in the number of invites under 189 from July 
More invites will be sent to those who are willing to live in rural Australia under a new visa
Those already invited and submitted the application are not affected 

Only those who are still waiting for an invite need to be worried

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

NB said:


> eramitsingh1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


NB, you mean worried about reduced number of invites from July ?


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

Hi NB,

Could you please your inputs on below ?

as per link below link for Occupation ID :2621 only ( 1,104 are invited as on 9-May -2019 ) of the ceiling of 2660. 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings

does that mean 2612 code is not pro rated like 2613 to 80 points and any one in the queue for 2612 below might also get a invite , Assumption that no candidate was not there below 80 points available for 2612 so no invite in May 2019 Round 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OP2 said:


> NB, you mean worried about reduced number of invites from July ?


That’s correct 
Will be Harder for them to get an invite 
The points required will go up 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nmg said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Could you please your inputs on below ?
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites 
I don’t keep track of what’s happening as I cannot contribute anything to what’s happening and neither can anyone else

The process is 100% automated with no chance of any discretion 

Cheers


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t predict invites
> I don’t keep track of what’s happening as I cannot contribute anything to what’s happening and neither can anyone else
> 
> The process is 100% automated with no chance of any discretion
> ...


Hi NB,
Thank you for the quick response .
agree, i am not looking for predictable invite timeline for 2612 .
I was trying to understand is that 2612 the minimum point of 65 applies and not 80 similar to 2613 ( which has a prorated minimum point of 80 :https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds )

even though 65 will be minimum it all depends on the ranking of the queue for 2612 
Thanks


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

nb said:


> the pr process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating english tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> the total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 aud for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> you should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


hi nb,

i have lodged nsw 190 visa on 23.03.2019 and waiting for grant. I have a query that my mother name in my education mark sheet is wrong by one letter, but in my passport and my father passport her name is correctly spelled. 

Will there be any issue on this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> hi nb,
> 
> i have lodged nsw 190 visa on 23.03.2019 and waiting for grant. I have a query that my mother name in my education mark sheet is wrong by one letter, but in my passport and my father passport her name is correctly spelled.
> 
> ...


Should not be a problem 

But get an affidavit made and keep with you that your mother is known by those 2 names
The correct name and the one with the error
Any notary will make it

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Should not be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for solution mate. Appreciate ur help.

Cheers...

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Should not be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I upload it before contacted by CO?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

I had already lodge visa in May'2019. My passport will expire in May 2020.
Please suggest:
1) Should I renew passport now? If yes, how to update visa application for the updated passport?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I had already lodge visa in May'2019. My passport will expire in May 2020.
> Please suggest:
> 1) Should I renew passport now? If yes, how to update visa application for the updated passport?


Once you get the new passport, upload a copy and also use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new passport number

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Can I upload it before contacted by CO?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Do not be pro active

Relax

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Dear carmelitegwl,

Here are the timelines for 190 NSW:
Points: 80 + 5
PRE-INVITE: 17th May (I think I applied 2 days before this) 
Applied On: 28th May
Final Invite on 29th May 

189: 
EOI Initially Submitted On 24/01/2019 [This is with 65 Points]
EOI Last Submitted On: 03/05/2019 [80 points - Updated with 10 more pts for PTEA and 5 more for exp]
Waiting for 189 Invite

Let me know if I missed anything.




carmelitegwl said:


> Dear Pawan, could you update your timeline please.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi NB,

I just read on a thread on 189 VISA lodge regarding the PCC and same applies to me as well and need your thoughts for the same.

1. My PCC was issued on 5-Nov-2018 and will expire on 05-May-2019 (6 months validity).
2. However, I got my 189 invite in Mar-2019 and Applied my VISA in 18-April-2019 before PCC expires.
3. Since my Application is already been received by DHA in April-2019 and hence no complications for PCC now getting expired.

Your feedback, please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I just read on a thread on 189 VISA lodge regarding the PCC and same applies to me as well and need your thoughts for the same.
> 
> ...


1, pcc is valid for 1 year and not 6 months

It depends on the co to ask you for a fresh pcc if the previous has expired
Even if it was valid when you applied, the co can still ask for fresh

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Ho mate,


Sorry I am getting difficulty to get the letter from supervisor first.

I can know perctaage ICT and non ICT course. 

I have seen the document, about for my nominated occupation and it contains all the courses in Transcript. 


My worry is there is no office percentage is available?

Please do advise 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Ho mate,
> 
> 
> Sorry I am getting difficulty to get the letter from supervisor first.
> ...


I cannot understand the context

Use the reply with quote option when replying to a post

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB

I lodged 190 NSW visa by uploading documents on 23.03.19. I uploaded the same employment reference letter dt 27.03.17 received from my immediate manager which was used for skilled assessment to CPA.

My query is that employment reference letter for skilled assessment was having date 2017 and I got invite in 2019.

Does that same old reference letter will suffice or DHA will ask for new one?.

Thanks in advance

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I lodged 190 NSW visa by uploading documents on 23.03.19. I uploaded the same employment reference letter dt 27.03.17 received from my immediate manager which was used for skilled assessment to CPA.
> 
> ...


When was the cpa assessment completed ?
You have claimed points for experience for what period ?

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

NB said:


> When was the cpa assessment completed ?
> 
> You have claimed points for experience for what period ?
> 
> ...


Many thanks for ur prompt reply. Appreciate alot.

CPA application dt was 20.04.2017
CPA assessment positive complete dt 12.02. 2018 ( it took almost one year as I need to pass one accounting subject from CPA)

Points claimed from 05.05.2011 to 20.04.2017 ( 10 points)


Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Many thanks for ur prompt reply. Appreciate alot.
> 
> CPA application dt was 20.04.2017
> CPA assessment positive complete dt 12.02. 2018 ( it took almost one year as I need to pass one accounting subject from CPA)
> ...


As you have not not claimed points since the reference letter was issued, you may get away with it

But if it is not too much trouble, try to get a new one
Make sure that your salary is also mentioned in it

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

NB said:


> As you have not not claimed points since the reference letter was issued, you may get away with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The issue is that I have resigned from that organisation n relieved on 08.04.2019. 

Also the reference letter was signed by my immediate reporting manager who has also left the organisation in march 2019. One month before me.

I have received the relieving and experience letter mentioning the date of service from 23.07.2012 to 08.04.2019.

But the experience letter don't contains any rnr. Also my HR was not ready to provide the detailed RNR letter that time in 2017.

Most important the Rnr contained my previous reporting manager offical mail id which is blocked now due to his resignation but his mobile no is working.

If DHA performs employment reference n there mail get bounch back will there be any negative impact?

Please guide mate.

Thanks 


Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> The issue is that I have resigned from that organisation n relieved on 08.04.2019.
> 
> Also the reference letter was signed by my immediate reporting manager who has also left the organisation in march 2019. One month before me.
> 
> ...


Are you aware what is a reference letter ?
Reference letter is experience letter +RnR in the same letter 

Have you got a reference letter ?

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Are you aware what is a reference letter ?
> 
> Reference letter is experience letter +RnR in the same letter
> 
> ...


Yup it's a reference letter mentioning my name, designation, service joining date from 23.07.2012 till date, permanent employee, working more than 40 hrs per week, duties performed ( around 10 to 12 duties related to management accountant code)
And

Signed by him. His designation as branch manger, official mail id, mobile no, corporate CIN NO and his signature no.

All this provided on company letterhead.

Also while lodging I have uploaded salary slips, form 16, tax returns, form 26 AS, salary account statement, pension statement for period 23.07.2012 to 01.03.2019. 

Any issues on this?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Hey NB,

I received my PR (offshore) and I am moving to Sydney in August. Do i need a travel insurance or any other documents except my grant letter?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tejasvichugh said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I received my PR (offshore) and I am moving to Sydney in August. Do i need a travel insurance or any other documents except my grant letter?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Nope

You can take a private insurance if you desire to save on medical levy, once you have been employed

Cheers


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> tejasvichugh said:
> 
> 
> > Hey NB,
> ...


Okay thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Yup it's a reference letter mentioning my name, designation, service joining date from 23.07.2012 till date, permanent employee, working more than 40 hrs per week, duties performed ( around 10 to 12 duties related to management accountant code)
> And
> 
> Signed by him. His designation as branch manger, official mail id, mobile no, corporate CIN NO and his signature no.
> ...


Many co are asking that the reference letter also mention the salary 
That is missing from this letter
Otherwise it’s all good

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Many co are asking that the reference letter also mention the salary
> 
> That is missing from this letter
> 
> ...


Thanks NB

Cheers

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello NB,

Have question related to above answer. When you land in Australia, generally you don't have job at hand. Hence, there is no earning. In this case MLS (Medical Levy Surcharge) and ML (Medical Levy) are not applicable. Is the understanding correct?

When one lands in Aus, is it not sufficient to get Govt. provided Medicare card? 

After getting job, one needs to relook if Private hospital insurance is provided by the company or not. If it not provided, then taking private insurance makes sense to avoid MLS.

Please refer to: https://www.etax.com.au/medicare-levy-versus-medicare-levy-surcharge/

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maximus said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Have question related to above answer. When you land in Australia, generally you don't have job at hand. Hence, there is no earning. In this case MLS (Medical Levy Surcharge) and ML (Medical Levy) are not applicable. Is the understanding correct?
> 
> ...


I have written clearly after you are employed
Medicare can take of you in need but not to the extent that a good private insurance would do
The decision is entirely yours

Cheers


----------



## kithoos (Dec 13, 2018)

NB, 

Was reading through this thread for the last few days, and thought of getting your opinion on one thing. I have about 12+ years of experience and I have applied for visa on May 8th and submitted employment docs from 2010 (based on ACS outcome). I submitted salary slips 1 per quarter. Reading some of the comments from you, I think I should have submitted more. I also saw a comment from you asking to be cautious in submitting additional docs after a gap, unless its important.

Do you recommend submitting additional payslips for the whole period now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kithoos said:


> NB,
> 
> Was reading through this thread for the last few days, and thought of getting your opinion on one thing. I have about 12+ years of experience and I have applied for visa on May 8th and submitted employment docs from 2010 (based on ACS outcome). I submitted salary slips 1 per quarter. Reading some of the comments from you, I think I should have submitted more. I also saw a comment from you asking to be cautious in submitting additional docs after a gap, unless its important.
> 
> Do you recommend submitting additional payslips for the whole period now?


Yes I would

Why on earth applicants submit partial payslips, I just fail to understand 
If they are not available, then I can understand , but after having them and not submitting is just plain foolishness 

Cheers


----------



## SanjaySurii (Jun 7, 2019)

A small question - My application status shows 'Further Assessment' since the CO contacted me sometime in Feb 2019 for some additional documents and I had submitted in March 2019. 

Last month, my official designation got changed because of some shuffling in the organization but everything else remains same like roles and responsibilities, organization, etc. 

Do i need to submit from 1023 again to intimate this change? Yes or No

If Yes, will it delay my grant?
If No, what should i tell the person in Employment Verification call?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SanjaySurii said:


> A small question - My application status shows 'Further Assessment' since the CO contacted me sometime in Feb 2019 for some additional documents and I had submitted in March 2019.
> 
> Last month, my official designation got changed because of some shuffling in the organization but everything else remains same like roles and responsibilities, organization, etc.
> 
> ...


Answered on another thread

Cheers


----------



## kithoos (Dec 13, 2018)

In some of the certificates and national ID cards, the middle name of mine and spouse's is abbreviated, but in passport, its full name. Unfortunately, I submitted form 80 and 1221 without mentioning about 'other names'. Should I create an affidavit mentioning its the same person? If yes, under which category it should be uploaded? Should I also upload updated form 80 and 1221?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kithoos said:


> In some of the certificates and national ID cards, the middle name of mine and spouse's is abbreviated, but in passport, its full name. Unfortunately, I submitted form 80 and 1221 without mentioning about 'other names'. Should I create an affidavit mentioning its the same person? If yes, under which category it should be uploaded? Should I also upload updated form 80 and 1221?


Make an affidavit and keep with you

You can use the form 1023 and give the correct answers instead of uploading a fresh form 80/1221

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

NB said:


> What is your question?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry I am getting difficulty to get the letter from supervisor first.

I can know percentage ICT and non ICT course. 

I have seen the document on ACS website, about for my nominated occupation and it contains all the courses in Transcript. 


My worry is there is no official percentage or numbers are available?

Please do advise


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

uqmraza2 said:


> Dear All.,
> 
> ACS get back to me and asking for following items. Please help me to answer this :tsk:
> 
> ...




My query is give below.



Sorry I am getting difficulty to get the letter from supervisor first.

I can know percentage ICT and non ICT course. 

I have seen the document on ACS website, about for my nominated occupation and it contains all the courses in Transcript. 


My worry is there is no official percentage or numbers are available?

Please do advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> My query is give below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea

Cheers


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thanks for your replies.

I have the PR through 189 and currently not living in Australia. I want to sponsor my brother for the 489 visa. Entire state of Victoria falls under the designated area category. Do you know for how much time I need to stay in VIC before sponsoring my brother ? And do I need to continue staying after sponsoring him ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rollodxb said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I have the PR through 189 and currently not living in Australia. I want to sponsor my brother for the 489 visa. Entire state of Victoria falls under the designated area category. Do you know for how much time I need to stay in VIC before sponsoring my brother ? And do I need to continue staying after sponsoring him ?


Usual resident generally means 2 years

No idea about your requirements to continue to stay after sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## Wondergirl88 (May 25, 2019)

Hi,

I have one simple question related to immiaccount. I am the main applicant. 
Please confirm whether only the main applicant need to fill the immiaccount form or other applicants (spouse and kid) also need to fill the form.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wondergirl88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one simple question related to immiaccount. I am the main applicant.
> Please confirm whether only the main applicant need to fill the immiaccount form or other applicants (spouse and kid) also need to fill the form.
> ...


You are the main applicant so there will be only one Immiaccount 
But you have to give the details of your spouse and kid also
They have a separate section for uploading their documents

Cheers


----------



## Wondergirl88 (May 25, 2019)

NB said:


> You are the main applicant so there will be only one Immiaccount
> But you have to give the details of your spouse and kid also
> They have a separate section for uploading their documents
> 
> Cheers



Thank you NB.


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

I want to update the answer for Q20 for form 80 "Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications". I have already submitted visa application. Please let me know the process to update my answer.
Thanks


----------



## abc789 (May 25, 2019)

Hi NB,

I had joined a Defence institute in India for Masters of Technology cource. I was there just for 2-3 months and then left the institute as got a good job offer.
What should I mentioned in form 80 for the same?


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi,

I got an ITA on the 9th of May, 60th day would be 8th of July. We are expecting a baby in the middle of July. I've been advised to pay fee and upload all docs except PCC and medical.

Once the baby is born, I'll apply for the passport and inform the CO. We'll also arrange PCC. I'll then wait for the CO to generate HAP-IDs for all four of us since I won't be generating them myself. Then we'll get our medicals done.

Is my strategy correct?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I want to update the answer for Q20 for form 80 "Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications". I have already submitted visa application. Please let me know the process to update my answer.
> Thanks


Upload a form 1023

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abc789 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I had joined a Defence institute in India for Masters of Technology cource. I was there just for 2-3 months and then left the institute as got a good job offer.
> What should I mentioned in form 80 for the same?


Give the period you studied and in the remarks mention that you left it midway as you got a job

There is no harm

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an ITA on the 9th of May, 60th day would be 8th of July. We are expecting a baby in the middle of July. I've been advised to pay fee and upload all docs except PCC and medical.
> 
> ...


Good enough
But you actually don’t need to wait to upload the pcc
You don’t need the pcc for the baby

Cheers


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

NB said:


> Good enough
> 
> But you actually don’t need to wait to upload the pcc
> 
> ...


So now that I am not uploading our medicals, when I will get a CO contact for medical, will he be providing me the HAP-IDs himself with the contact?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> So now that I am not uploading our medicals, when I will get a CO contact for medical, will he be providing me the HAP-IDs himself with the contact?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi NB,

My ACS got expired on 23rd May 2019 and on the same day my points got increased from 65 to 75. So, shall I go ahead and submit the EOI with expired ACS? I have already applied for reassessment on 25th May 2019, awaiting for the result. Please suggest is it advisable?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My ACS got expired on 23rd May 2019 and on the same day my points got increased from 65 to 75. So, shall I go ahead and submit the EOI with expired ACS? I have already applied for reassessment on 25th May 2019, awaiting for the result. Please suggest is it advisable?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Withdraw this EOI immediately 

Once you get the ACS assessment in hand, submit a fresh EOI, so that you get full 2 years validity 

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks NB.

I have not yet submitted yet, I won't submit. Thanks again for the confirmation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

kahafeez said:


> So now that I am not uploading our medicals, when I will get a CO contact for medical, will he be providing me the HAP-IDs himself with the contact?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You can generate HAP Id by yourself, even before Lodging the application. 

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Hi NB,
Quick question. Can a person have a multiple EOIs for 189 for exact same things?
As my agent is tied up so I would like to create an EOI for myself. Once he creates the EOI for me, I will withdraw it from my side.
Will that work?

Many thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi NB,
> Quick question. Can a person have a multiple EOIs for 189 for exact same things?
> As my agent is tied up so I would like to create an EOI for myself. Once he creates the EOI for me, I will withdraw it from my side.
> Will that work?
> ...


If you are anyways going to withdraw it, what’s the idea ?
Better to convince the agent to file it

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> If you are anyways going to withdraw it, what’s the idea ?
> Better to convince the agent to file it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick reply NB.
Idea is to create the EOI and stand in the queue ASAP to increase the chance of getting invited. I already press hard on him but not sure when he will create the one. so don't want to solely depend on him.

So technically is it possible to have two EOIs for the exact same things except for different DOE or will there be an issue while creating 2nd EOI?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply NB.
> Idea is to create the EOI and stand in the queue ASAP to increase the chance of getting invited. I already press hard on him but not sure when he will create the one. so don't want to solely depend on him.
> 
> So technically is it possible to have two EOIs for the exact same things except for different DOE or will there be an issue while creating 2nd EOI?
> ...


How can you remain in the queue, if you are going to withdraw it ?
Can you read what you have written in the opening post ?
If you want the seniority for the one you have created, then the agent has to withdraw, not you

Anyways, it’s not ethical, if not illegal to have 2 EOIs for the same 189

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> How can you remain in the queue, if you are going to withdraw it ?
> Can you read what you have written in the opening post ?
> If you want the seniority for the one you have created, then the agent has to withdraw, not you
> 
> ...


Hi NB,
Thanks. Yes. You are correct. He needs to withdraw and not me. Apology for the confusion. I understand that it is not ethical to have 2 EOIs for the same thing and will try not to duplicate the things. Instead, I'll crate the one myself and tell the agent not to create one. 

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks. Yes. You are correct. He needs to withdraw and not me. Apology for the confusion. I understand that it is not ethical to have 2 EOIs for the same thing and will try not to duplicate the things. Instead, I'll crate the one myself and tell the agent not to create one.
> 
> Cheers.



Better to think logically and then post
Else you lose your credibility 

But no agent who has any self respect, will proceed with an EOI filed by you
You want to engage and agent yet do everything yourself
This is the most dangerous situation possible

Cheers


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing great. 

I am asking this question on behalf of my friend who want to understand how the new rules which kick in from November 2019 affect him. 

My friend currently has 75 points for 189 visa. His wife passed away last year and he has a daughter aged 12.

Would he be considered as a single applicant and be awarded 10 points when the new rules come to effect even though he as a dependent family member(daughter) in his application?

I see that he can either get 10 points for being "single" or 0 points if treated as "any other case" based on the below table.

10 points – if you are single
10 points – if you have a partner who is an Australian citizen or Permanent resident
10 points – if partner has an acceptable skills assessment and competent English
05 points – if your partner has competent English
00 points – any other case


Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing great.
> 
> ...


It’s too early
Wait for a couple of months and I am sure there will be clarifications coming through

Cheers


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

While reviewing pdf files, I noticed that one of the document was not in correct order. I fixed the pdf and emailed them about the updated pdf file.

Hope this is fine?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aerohit said:


> While reviewing pdf files, I noticed that one of the document was not in correct order. I fixed the pdf and emailed them about the updated pdf file.
> 
> Hope this is fine?


With such cryptic information I can’t understand anything 

Cheers


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

NB said:


> With such cryptic information I can’t understand anything
> 
> Cheers


I have several Form16 docs, while arranging pages for tax pdf file i discovered that one of the page was attached incorrectly , it was from wrong year. I fixed the pdf file sent them again by email. I did mention the name of incorrect file to them, hope they will replace it. I know they wont delete old file, which is fine, but they should refer to updated file.

Hope it is OK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aerohit said:


> I have several Form16 docs, while arranging pages for tax pdf file i discovered that one of the page was attached incorrectly , it was from wrong year. I fixed the pdf file sent them again by email. I did mention the name of incorrect file to them, hope they will replace it. I know they wont delete old file, which is fine, but they should refer to updated file.
> 
> Hope it is OK


It was really not required 

Anyways it should be good enough

Cheers


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi NB;

I have 70 pts now for 189, and 75 for 190 with 20 pts in PTE (L/W/R/S. 87/90/90/90). On October 1st 2019, i will get 5 additional points, what are ny chances of getting invite before November 16 2019 changes? Either 189 or 190, Code 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer. I am married, but I can't claim points for my wife neither skilled nor English. Considering I am 37 years old. Shall I go for 489 in july 2019 visa? 

Really confused, don't know what to do? Kindly suggest.

EOI: 24 march 2019.
DOE: 07 april 2019.

Regards,

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi NB;
> 
> I have 70 pts now for 189, and 75 for 190 with 20 pts in PTE (L/W/R/S. 87/90/90/90). On October 1st 2019, i will get 5 additional points, what are ny chances of getting invite before November 16 2019 changes? Either 189 or 190, Code 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer. I am married, but I can't claim points for my wife neither skilled nor English. Considering I am 37 years old. Shall I go for 489 in july 2019 visa?
> 
> ...


I am sorry

I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

My wife ACS will expire on 21.09.2019. I have lodged NSW 190 visa n waiting for grant. Most probably by September the case officer might be assigned.( As per latest trend of 6 months for 190 NSW).

Will CO ask for fresh ACS or should I apply for fresh ACS now itself to avoid delays later?

Appreciate ur help .

Thanks in advance.. cheers





Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My wife ACS will expire on 21.09.2019. I have lodged NSW 190 visa n waiting for grant. Most probably by September the case officer might be assigned.( As per latest trend of 6 months for 190 NSW).
> 
> ...



No need to renew

It had to be valid only till the date of the invite 

Relax


Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

I am just checking the details required to fill in by creating immi account with the 190 invite I got. Can you please clarify on the below 2 questions:

1. At which stage will I be able to create HAP ID and go for medical examination? Is it after paying the fees for Visa and lodging the application? 

2. Since I have my name misspelled in my PAN card, I will be entering the same in other names/spelling section. There is a drop down for "Reason for Name Change" and the options are 'Deed Pool' , 'Marriage' and 'Other'. Can you please confirm if the right option for me would be 'Other'? 

Thank you.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am just checking the details required to fill in by creating immi account with the 190 invite I got. Can you please clarify on the below 2 questions:
> 
> ...


YOu can generate the HAP ID at your own and can also undergo medicals so as to give them full fledge application , this is what NB suggested me and I did.

If your PAN has wrong name what is the need to doscilose that document whilst you have handfull of others like AADHAR, Passport, Driving Licence, Marriage certificate ,Degrees etc.

Meanwhile what is the harm in applying new PAN


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

I have just lodged my 190 application. Considering the employment proof, I have uploaded as many documents as possible but they are a bit fragmented. 
I have 2 employments in total claiming points. The followings are what I have uploaded:

Employment A (3 yrs in total)
1. contract
2. payslips - annual summary (NOT monthly)
3. reference letter from HR - but no RnR as HR refused to mention
4. annual appraisals with company letter head and stamp
5. taxation with first 2 years missing as revenue department was unable to provide tax info older than 6 years
6. superannuation - I have lost the document of the first year but instead provided the joining letter with date of employment mentioned, my employment starting date is also mentioned in rest of the superannuation documents

Employment B (2+ years)
1. contract
2. reference letter with everything including a very brief RnR
3. taxation proof (not covering current financial year)
4. bank statements starting from current financial year 

Do you think the documents are sufficient enough?

I am a bit concerned about the solidity of employment A as the only third party proof of my first year experience is the joining letter from the superannuation company.

Also, can the appraisals with company letter head be regarded as RnR?

Thanks in advance for your wise opinion.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

Does 3 month infant child need to get addhar card. He has passport and birth certificate?

Appreciate ur help

Thanks in advance.cheers mate
...

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Does 3 month infant child need to get addhar card. He has passport and birth certificate?
> 
> ...


Not required really

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_chanty said:


> I have just lodged my 190 application. Considering the employment proof, I have uploaded as many documents as possible but they are a bit fragmented.
> I have 2 employments in total claiming points. The followings are what I have uploaded:
> 
> Employment A (3 yrs in total)
> ...


The payslips are the foundation of the evidence
You are not even providing that for 2nd employment 

If you are going to post on this thread and expect credible replies, you have to be very sure of the facts

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> YOu can generate the HAP ID at your own and can also undergo medicals so as to give them full fledge application , this is what NB suggested me and I did.
> 
> If your PAN has wrong name what is the need to doscilose that document whilst you have handfull of others like AADHAR, Passport, Driving Licence, Marriage certificate ,Degrees etc.
> 
> Meanwhile what is the harm in applying new PAN


Absolutely correct

Only you cannot apply for a new PAN. It’s illegal 

Just get the existing one corrected

Cheers


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

NB said:


> The payslips are the foundation of the evidence
> You are not even providing that for 2nd employment
> 
> If you are going to post on this thread and expect credible replies, you have to be very sure of the facts
> ...


I realize that I didn't explain it well. My company doesn't issue payslips. Yet, the taxation documents from the revenue department actually mentioned my entire remuneration in each financial year with my employment date like this:

Period of service/employment: xx/xx/xxxx - yy/yy/yyyy
Name of payer/employer: xxxxxxxx
Income: $xxxxx

So they are like annual payslips issued by the revenue department. Are they eligible enough to replace payslips? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_chanty said:


> I realize that I didn't explain it well. My company doesn't issue payslips. Yet, the taxation documents from the revenue department actually mentioned my entire remuneration in each financial year with my employment date like this:
> 
> Period of service/employment: xx/xx/xxxx - yy/yy/yyyy
> Name of payer/employer: xxxxxxxx
> ...


Which country are you working in?

Cheers


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Which country are you working in?
> 
> Cheers


Hong Kong. 

In Hong Kong, the revenue department is able to issue tax information on request showing details of income of specific financial years. That's why I assumed this form of evidence was capable of replacing company payslips in the first place.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_chanty said:


> Hong Kong.
> 
> In Hong Kong, the revenue department is able to issue tax information on request showing details of income of specific financial years. That's why I assumed this form of evidence was capable of replacing company payslips in the first place.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


As far as I have seen, it is mandatory for the HK employers to issue monthly payslips

Issuing Pay-records

You can try to submit the evidence that you have and wait for the CO to respond

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Thank you both Vinay and NB. 

Because my name is misspelled in PAN, all the ITR statements have this name misspelled. I applied for name change/correction and they are asking for some more forms to submit, as they found discrepancy is address as well. Though it may take some more time, I will go for it. I am not sure if the old ITR Statements will reflect this name change or not. If any one has insight into this please suggest.

Thank you. 



NB said:


> Absolutely correct
> 
> Only you cannot apply for a new PAN. It’s illegal
> 
> ...


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

NB said:


> As far as I have seen, it is mandatory for the HK employers to issue monthly payslips
> 
> Issuing Pay-records
> 
> ...


Appreciate your help so much. 

Some small companies here simply skip offering monthly payslips as the governmental monitoring of this aspect is quite loose. As long as the companies have submitted the annual remuneration at the end of each financial year, they would be fine. Though, I will try to negotiate with my company to get my payslips back. 

Other concerns are the evidence of my first employment.

Is the joining letter from the superannuation company valid enough as a third party evidence for my first year employment?

Can the appraisals with company letter head be regarded as RnR? Comments from my previous supervisors have mentioned some of my work duties.

Employment A (3 yrs)
1. contract
2. payslips - annual summary (NOT monthly)
3. reference letter from HR - but no RnR as HR refused to mention
4. annual appraisals with company letter head and stamp
5. taxation with first 2 years missing as revenue department was unable to provide tax info older than 6 years
*6. superannuation* - I have lost the document of the first year but instead provided the joining letter with date of employment mentioned, my employment starting date is also mentioned in rest of the superannuation documents


Once again, a million thanks.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Thank you both Vinay and NB.
> 
> Because my name is misspelled in PAN, all the ITR statements have this name misspelled. I applied for name change/correction and they are asking for some more forms to submit, as they found discrepancy is address as well. Though it may take some more time, I will go for it. I am not sure if the old ITR Statements will reflect this name change or not. If any one has insight into this please suggest.
> 
> Thank you.


Then it is a catch. Some expert can now guide you, how to get those ITR corrected if possible do check with some CA for this. Don't you have Form 16 generated by your employer that is equivalent too I guess.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_chanty said:


> Appreciate your help so much.
> 
> Some small companies here simply skip offering monthly payslips as the governmental monitoring of this aspect is quite loose. As long as the companies have submitted the annual remuneration at the end of each financial year, they would be fine. Though, I will try to negotiate with my company to get my payslips back.
> 
> ...


You have to make do with what you have

Let the CO come back and see what he says
In the meantime get the pan card etc. corrected and see if you can gather any more third party evidence

Cheers


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

NB said:


> cat_chanty said:
> 
> 
> > Appreciate your help so much.
> ...



I really can’t think of any other third party evidence I can get. Hope the CO is satisfied with what I have submitted

Thank you 3000 NB.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> Then it is a catch. Some expert can now guide you, how to get those ITR corrected if possible do check with some CA for this. Don't you have Form 16 generated by your employer that is equivalent too I guess.


I do have Form16 Vinay. I thought I should upload both Form16 and ITR statements. Will form16s alone will be enough? Please advise.


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

We lodged visa in May'2019. My spouse medical have been deferred, as further tests are requested. Hoping Medical clearance may take 2-3 months from now. His passport will expire in May'2020. 
Do you recommend to get passport renewal before or after the medical clearance.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> We lodged visa in May'2019. My spouse medical have been deferred, as further tests are requested. Hoping Medical clearance may take 2-3 months from now. His passport will expire in May'2020.
> Do you recommend to get passport renewal before or after the medical clearance.
> ...


You may need the passport every time you go for tests
So get it renewed only after the medical tests are cleared
You still have a lot of validity left

Cheers


----------



## abc789 (May 25, 2019)

Employer wants to initiate USA B1 visa for secondary appliant in our visa application (not claiming points). As USA B1 rejections are very high, and we have already lodge visa, should secondary applicaant file B1 visa? Is it as safe bet considering 190 already filed, and in case B1 is rejected, CO may have questions?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abc789 said:


> Employer wants to initiate USA B1 visa for secondary appliant in our visa application (not claiming points). As USA B1 rejections are very high, and we have already lodge visa, should secondary applicaant file B1 visa? Is it as safe bet considering 190 already filed, and in case B1 is rejected, CO may have questions?


If the USA B1 visa is rejected, you will have to inform the CO
But as you said, the rate of rejection is very high, so most probably it will not affect your application unless it is rejected on security grounds

You alone can decide whether to apply for the B1 visa or not

Cheers


----------



## abc789 (May 25, 2019)

NB said:


> If the USA B1 visa is rejected, you will have to inform the CO
> But as you said, the rate of rejection is very high, so most probably it will not affect your application unless it is rejected on security grounds
> 
> You alone can decide whether to apply for the B1 visa or not
> ...


Thanks NB. Please share, if feasible, what you would have done if in my shoes


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abc789 said:


> Thanks NB. Please share, if feasible, what you would have done if in my shoes


I would have applied
No sense in burning bridges with the existing employer untill I am sure I am ready to resign
Moreover, I don’t think B1 visa has a very high rejection rate as compared to H1B

Cheers


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

Hii NB,

Please look into my case:

Visa Applied (offshore) : 8th MARCH 2018 ,ANZSCO : 261133

CO Contact : 17 JULY 2018 (for PTE Scores) ; Replied : 18th JULY 2018 

Spouse information updated (via change in circumstance option) : 31st May 2019

CO Team : Adelaide

My Agent has been sending reminder details but there is no update on my case.

What sgould I do in this scenario ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> Hii NB,
> 
> Please look into my case:
> 
> ...


What was the spouse information?

Cheers


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

NB said:


> What was the spouse information?
> 
> Cheers


I got married on 20th april 2019 so updated the spouse's information. Still there has been no movement.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> I got married on 20th april 2019 so updated the spouse's information. Still there has been no movement.


So the clock starts again
It’s a major change
Have you made the spouse visa additional fees payment 
Have you uploaded all her bio evidence and your genuine relationship evidence ?

Cheers


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

NB said:


> So the clock starts again
> It’s a major change
> Have you made the spouse visa additional fees payment
> Have you uploaded all her bio evidence and your genuine relationship evidence ?
> ...


The agent has uploaded her passport, marriage certificate, and updated form 1022.

As per the agent updation of other documents and the payment of spouse addition fees will be done once the department acknowledges the change in circumstances.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> The agent has uploaded her passport, marriage certificate, and updated form 1022.
> 
> As per the agent updation of other documents and the payment of spouse addition fees will be done once the department acknowledges the change in circumstances.
> 
> Regards


So when the fees even have not been paid, why are you getting anxious about getting the grant
Prettyisotonic has given the method to make the spouse visa fees payment without waiting for the co to raise the invoice
Check with your agent, if it can be done 


You have to wait patiently 
In the mean time try to get more evidence of genuine relationship 
Just a marriage certificate will not be sufficient 

Look on the threads on the forum and see what all evidence is uploaded by most applicants 

Cheers


----------



## abc789 (May 25, 2019)

NB said:


> I would have applied
> No sense in burning bridges with the existing employer untill I am sure I am ready to resign
> Moreover, I don’t think B1 visa has a very high rejection rate as compared to H1B
> 
> Cheers


"Moreover, I don’t think B1 visa has a very high rejection rate as compared to H1B"
In that case, if B1 is rejected than CO may be suspicious (if not on security grounds)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abc789 said:


> "Moreover, I don’t think B1 visa has a very high rejection rate as compared to H1B"
> In that case, if B1 is rejected than CO may be suspicious (if not on security grounds)?


He would be suspicious if it was on security grounds
Any other reason would not usually affect your application 

Why are you apprehensive that your B1 visa may be rejected?
Have you had a visa refusal before ?

Cheers


----------



## abc789 (May 25, 2019)

NB said:


> He would be suspicious if it was on security grounds
> Any other reason would not usually affect your application
> 
> Why are you apprehensive that your B1 visa may be rejected?
> ...


No, no visa refusals before. Was just worried looking atthe B1 trends.
Thanks!


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

In one of my old reference letters from HR, the words "FULL TIME" is missing. Is that fine, or mandatory? It is mentioned as 40 hours / week. If 'FULL TIME" is mandatory as mentioned as highlighted in Example Reference Letter of ACS, I can go and ask the HR accordingly. 

Please suggest.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In one of my old reference letters from HR, the words "FULL TIME" is missing. Is that fine, or mandatory? It is mentioned as 40 hours / week. If 'FULL TIME" is mandatory as mentioned as highlighted in Example Reference Letter of ACS, I can go and ask the HR accordingly.
> 
> ...


Give your Anzsco code and at what stage of the process are you?
Make your signature like most members have done
It makes it easy to understand 

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> Give your Anzsco code and at what stage of the process are you?
> Make your signature like most members have done
> It makes it easy to understand
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

ANZSCO Code is 261111 ICT BA. Received the 190 Invite for NSW, waiting for 189 Invite. Added the signature accordingly. Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In one of my old reference letters from HR, the words "FULL TIME" is missing. Is that fine, or mandatory? It is mentioned as 40 hours / week. If 'FULL TIME" is mandatory as mentioned as highlighted in Example Reference Letter of ACS, I can go and ask the HR accordingly.
> 
> ...


If it is not too much of a bother, get it added and keep with you
And while you are at it, get your salary mentioned, which would probably be not there

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> If it is not too much of a bother, get it added and keep with you
> And while you are at it, get your salary mentioned, which would probably be not there
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the quick response. Actually, the salary was already mentioned. Will try if they can send me an updated one.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

My VISA application seems got new estimated time today. I remember a few days back it shows *6 To 7* months and now when I log in today it says *7 To 8* months.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

For one and same affidavit notary for my mother's name difference on education certificate has to been signed by me or mother?

Who should give or signed the affidavit?


Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> My VISA application seems got new estimated time today. I remember a few days back it shows *6 To 7* months and now when I log in today it says *7 To 8* months.


Nothing to be worried about 
It’s just the global processing times which is shown on the DHA website 

It’s the same for all 189 applicants who are in queue 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For one and same affidavit notary for my mother's name difference on education certificate has to been signed by me or mother?
> 
> ...


Better to be done by the mother

Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Hi NB,

I worked in India then in Philippines for three years as an temporary transfer and later returned to India. I used to get the payslips and form 16 in both places with same company name but location is different, so i did mentioned my work location as India in ACS for offshore experience got the + ve assessment. While updating the EOI i did the same as in ACS. Should this be an issue ? Do i need to update the EOI to reflect the actual work location though my base location is India? 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

devendravelegandla said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I worked in India then in Philippines for three years as an temporary transfer and later returned to India. I used to get the payslips and form 16 in both places with same company name but location is different, so i did mentioned my work location as India in ACS for offshore experience got the + ve assessment. While updating the EOI i did the same as in ACS. Should this be an issue ? Do i need to update the EOI to reflect the actual work location though my base location is India?
> 
> Thanks.


Suspend your EOI immediately 
The ACS assessment is defective 
You have to show the Philippines experience separately from india even if the base was india
If you have recently got the assessment done, maybe they will rectify it without any charges or else that may ask you to apply afresh
What ever the case maybe, you should get the correct ACS assessment done
Once you have the correct assessment, activate the EOI again

Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Done. Thanks for quick reply. I will apply for ACS again.



NB said:


> Suspend your EOI immediately
> The ACS assessment is defective
> You have to show the Philippines experience separately from india even if the base was india
> If you have recently got the assessment done, maybe they will rectify it without any charges or else that may ask you to apply afresh
> ...


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Question on ACS.

When i recently applied for RnR from the company, they just gave one letter with employment duration as below
<Duration> <Company Name> India
<Duration> <Company Name> Philippines 
<Duration> <Company Name> India
<Duration> <Company Name> Australia

I don't think i might be getting multiple RnR letters for each location seperately. So just one RnR letter sufficient for reapplying the ACS.?

In addition, should i mention to ACS about my old assessment while applying for a new one?



NB said:


> Suspend your EOI immediately
> The ACS assessment is defective
> You have to show the Philippines experience separately from india even if the base was india
> If you have recently got the assessment done, maybe they will rectify it without any charges or else that may ask you to apply afresh
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

devendravelegandla said:


> Question on ACS.
> 
> When i recently applied for RnR from the company, they just gave one letter with employment duration as below
> <Duration> <Company Name> India
> ...


You don’t need separate reference letters
The above is good enough.
Just get your designation added to the above rows

You will have to link your old assessment to the fresh one in ACS 

Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

I traveled to my home country for holidays. The trip was of 11 days. Advise me shall I update them about this trip. If yes, how can I do it.

I lodged visa application on 10th April. As of now, the status is application received. Is this normal.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> I traveled to my home country for holidays. The trip was of 11 days. Advise me shall I update them about this trip. If yes, how can I do it.
> 
> I lodged visa application on 10th April. As of now, the status is application received. Is this normal.


1. Not required 

2. It’s normal 

Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

I missed to upload some of the documents like an updated version of SD declaring spelling and variations in names, one document having 6 months payslips, translation and image of old KSA permit, form 1221 and updated form 80. It was all because of my laziness.

I lodged my application 68 days ago. Please advice if uploading these set of documents are fine.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> I missed to upload some of the documents like an updated version of SD declaring spelling and variations in names, one document having 6 months payslips, translation and image of old KSA permit, form 1221 and updated form 80. It was all because of my laziness.
> 
> I lodged my application 68 days ago. Please advice if uploading these set of documents are fine.


Better late then never
It’s high time you become serious as even a small negligence can get your application rejected 

Cheers


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

*Spouse name variation*

Hi NB,

I have a doubt regarding variations in names.
My spouse name is e.g. Archie Ben Clint Dominic where Dominic is her surname.
However, in her PAN card, it is written as Archie Ben Dominic without Clint.

Will that be alright? Should it be mentioned as "Yes" in this section in any further forms: "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding variations in names.
> My spouse name is e.g. Archie Ben Clint Dominic where Dominic is her surname.
> ...


Yes

You should give this variation where ever asked if she was known by any other name in the application and forms

No change in name after marriage?

Cheers


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Yes
> 
> You should give this variation where ever asked if she was known by any other name in the application and forms
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. There is no change in name after marriage.

However, in My Health Declaration, I did not say "She is known by any other name" as I had to give her passport and pan number in them. Will that be a problem later in the EOI/PR application? I will definitely give the variation in EOI and PR applications.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Ok thanks. There is no change in name after marriage.
> 
> However, in My Health Declaration, I did not say "She is known by any other name" as I had to give her passport and pan number in them. Will that be a problem later in the EOI/PR application? I will definitely give the variation in EOI and PR applications.


It’s a very minor issue
Make sure that you don’t miss anywhere else here onwards

Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Hi NB,

I am trying to apply for the ACS and it shows below message on Experience, which means i think ACS assessment is correct? 

_"If you have worked in multiple countries (excluding Australia) for the same employer and in the same or closely related occupation this should be recorded as a single period of outside Australia employment in the online application"
_

All i have to do now is reapply the ACS for Australia experience? Meanwhile can i enable the EOIs since i got the RnR as same as my offshore?

Another question is: 

When i try to link the existing assignment, the end date shows as "24/01/2018" and not editable. Can i add one more entry to with date from "24/01/2018" to "April/2018" since i worked few more months before moving to Australia?




NB said:


> Suspend your EOI immediately
> The ACS assessment is defective
> You have to show the Philippines experience separately from india even if the base was india
> If you have recently got the assessment done, maybe they will rectify it without any charges or else that may ask you to apply afresh
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

devendravelegandla said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am trying to apply for the ACS and it shows below message on Experience, which means i think ACS assessment is correct?
> 
> ...


Look at page 12 of the ACS booklet

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf



The country in which the employment was performed must be stated clearly in the reference. If you have worked in multiple countries for one company, the employment reference MUST clearly show the specific dates and corresponding locations where the employment was completed. An example of the required breakdown is provided in the example employment reference below.

I worked in several countries for the same employer, but I marked them all clearly as different episodes in my application to ACS
The assessment order that I got also showed all the experiences separately 
It was accepted by ACS at that time, and if rules have changed now, I have no idea 

You can take your own decision , but I would not use your assessment even today unless I have it in writing from ACS 

Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Thank you, NB. I will get a letter as you stated before and apply for assessment again. I really appreciate your quick response. 



NB said:


> Look at page 12 of the ACS booklet
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB,


Does dependent partner mother's name difference in marksheet will require notary affidavit?



Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> Does dependent partner mother's name difference in marksheet will require notary affidavit?
> ...


Are you claiming partner points or using that marksheet for functional English evidence?

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Are you claiming partner points or using that marksheet for functional English evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yes I am claiming 5 points but not using for functional English evidence. She has IELTS score 6 band in all section.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Yes I am claiming 5 points but not using for functional English evidence. She has IELTS score 6 band in all section.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Then better to get it done and keep it ready in case the co asks for it

Cheers


----------



## randomlyjobless (Apr 20, 2016)

Can some one tell me wether ACS is the assessing authority for my wife who is Data scientist and falls under Software engineer/application degree.However her bachelors was in Pharmacy and did M pharmacy as well.I am planning to claim partner points .

Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randomlyjobless said:


> Can some one tell me wether ACS is the assessing authority for my wife who is Data scientist and falls under Software engineer/application degree.However her bachelors was in Pharmacy and did M pharmacy as well.I am planning to claim partner points .
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You have to first decide under which Anzsco code you are going to get her assessed 

If she has a non ict degree, then she will need minimum 6 years of experience to get positive assessment from ACS

Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi NB,

Today i received my ACS +ve report. But there is a small error. My University name is PUN*J*AB, but they mentioned it as PUN*K*AB (instead of K it should be J). 
Any idea or suggestion what should i do now?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi NB,

When submitting documents for SS (e.g. QLD), do I have to submit my partner's (secondary applicant) documents if I am claiming partner points (assessment letter, english score)?

Or do we only submit partner documents to DHA after getting final invitation to lodge visa with DHA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Today i received my ACS +ve report. But there is a small error. My University name is PUN*J*AB, but they mentioned it as PUN*K*AB (instead of K it should be J).
> Any idea or suggestion what should i do now?


No problem 
Just send an email to help ACS and inform the error clearly
They will send you the corrected assessment in a couple of days

Do it asap

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> When submitting documents for SS (e.g. QLD), do I have to submit my partner's (secondary applicant) documents if I am claiming partner points (assessment letter, english score)?
> 
> Or do we only submit partner documents to DHA after getting final invitation to lodge visa with DHA?


I have no idea about SS for QLD and their requirements 

Cheers


----------



## abc789 (May 25, 2019)

Hi NB,
I have lodged visa in may'19. 
I have uploaded reference letter(salary not mentioned, rnr is there) dated March'19, from a company I resigned in Nov'18. I have Salary Certificate stating my salary breakdown for Sep'18, from the same company dated Sep'18. 
Should I upload that Salary Certificate now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abc789 said:


> Hi NB,
> I have lodged visa in may'19.
> I have uploaded reference letter(salary not mentioned, rnr is there) dated March'19, from a company I resigned in Nov'18. I have Salary Certificate stating my salary breakdown for Sep'18, from the same company dated Sep'18.
> Should I upload that Salary Certificate now?


What is your date if invite ?

You have claimed points for experience till which date?

Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> No problem
> Just send an email to help ACS and inform the error clearly
> They will send you the corrected assessment in a couple of days
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for help, i have sent a mail to acs.
One more doubt:
I will claim 5 points for my spouse too, but ACS result is still pending for him. Can i submit my EOI with my details and update/add dependent later once his result will come?

Will this help in any way? or should i wait for his result and submit EOI with all details together (claiming spouse 5 points).

What's your suggestion?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Thanks NB for help, i have sent a mail to acs.
> One more doubt:
> I will claim 5 points for my spouse too, but ACS result is still pending for him. Can i submit my EOI with my details and update/add dependent later once his result will come?
> 
> ...


You can complete your portion now and add her points once you have the results in hand

This is how most members do

Cheers


----------



## abc789 (May 25, 2019)

NB said:


> What is your date if invite ?
> 
> You have claimed points for experience till which date?
> 
> Cheers


Date of invite is in April'19. Have claimed points for emplyment till Nov'18


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abc789 said:


> Date of invite is in April'19. Have claimed points for emplyment till Nov'18


If the certificate is for the period you have claimed points for, upload it 

Don’t use up all the available slots for uploading 
Keep a few in reserve 

Cheers


----------



## abc789 (May 25, 2019)

NB said:


> If the certificate is for the period you have claimed points for, upload it
> 
> Don’t use up all the available slots for uploading
> Keep a few in reserve
> ...


The Salary certificate is for the period I have claimed points. But certificate only shows my Sep'18 (one month) salary breakdown, and not all the monthly salaries credited. Is that fine?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abc789 said:


> The Salary certificate is for the period I have claimed points. But certificate only shows my Sep'18 (one month) salary breakdown, and not all the monthly salaries credited. Is that fine?


Its useless in my opinion

Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> You can complete your portion now and add her points once you have the results in hand
> 
> This is how most members do
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

While filling Employment details in EOI, i'm referring to ACS report. 
As per that below are my exp which are accessed suitable:
Dates: 01/06 - 05/08 - 2 year(s) 4 month(s)
Dates: 05/08 - 01/18 - 9 year(s) 8 month(s)
Dates: 03/19 - 05/19 - 0 year(s) 2 month(s)

and my exp which is accessed non-suitable:
Dates: 01/18 - 02/19 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)

Now the issue is, they had mentioned "The following employment after 28 January 2010 is considered to equate to work" So seems from 01/2006 till 28 January 2010 is not considered.

So what should i select "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" for period from 01/2006 till 28 January 2010. Since this period is accessed as Suitable but not considered ? this seems to be 4 years of period.

Thanks..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> While filling Employment details in EOI, i'm referring to ACS report.
> As per that below are my exp which are accessed suitable:
> ...


You will have to split the second employment in 2 parts
So from 5/8 to 28/01/10 will be not relevant 
29/01/10 to 01/18 will be relevant 

The entire first experience will also be added in the EOI but marked as non relevant 
Mark the current employment as non relevant as you get no advantage from it if you get the 15 points from the 2 Nd employment 

Cheers


----------



## Drathnayake (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey NB,

My current visa (476 graduate visa) expires on 31 of Sept 2019. I have lodge 189 EOI with 70 points in April 2019 and I can claim another 5 points from PY program by 2nd August 2019. Therefore total would be 75 points . But I am not sure whether I will get the invitation before my visa get expired. What are the options that I can stay in Australia until I get the invitation? Thank you !


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

HI NB,

Need your advise - question while filling Form 80 - PART E.
Regarding the International movements (including visits back to your home country): I have 2 questions:
Q1. For suppose, I traveled from India to USA in 2016 from India (Nov 2016 to Dec 2016 in USA) - how many entries will this have in the Form? 

Only 1 Entry stating Nov 2016 to Dec 2016 - USA
OR
One more entry from Dec 2016 to present - INDIA 

Q2) I had several trips between SG and India for 2 years, do I need to mention each and every trip including even 2 / 3 days trips? 

Please clarify.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drathnayake said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> My current visa (476 graduate visa) expires on 31 of Sept 2019. I have lodge 189 EOI with 70 points in April 2019 and I can claim another 5 points from PY program by 2nd August 2019. Therefore total would be 75 points . But I am not sure whether I will get the invitation before my visa get expired. What are the options that I can stay in Australia until I get the invitation? Thank you !


No idea

Cheers


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi NB,
I just realised that I made some error in my EOI. Some of the dates in my EOI 10 years employment history are not correct, therefore not fully aligned with the ones in my application and form 80. I am not claiming points for any of these mentioned work experiences, so this has no effects on the points I was invited on. The dates on my application and form 80 are the correct ones that I've used in different visa applications in the past.
Is this a big issue, and if so please can you suggest on what to do from here?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chinny50 said:


> Hi NB,
> I just realised that I made some error in my EOI. Some of the dates in my EOI 10 years employment history are not correct, therefore not fully aligned with the ones in my application and form 80. I am not claiming points for any of these mentioned work experiences, so this has no effects on the points I was invited on. The dates on my application and form 80 are the correct ones that I've used in different visa applications in the past.
> Is this a big issue, and if so please can you suggest on what to do from here?
> Thanks


There is nothing you can do about the dates that you have given in the EOI after you have been invited

give details of the correct date and what you have given 

Cheers


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi NB,
Thanks for your response. To understand you clearly, are you saying that I should leave the application as it is, so long as it's the correct information. Does that mean that the likelihood of CO asking about the discrepancy in dates, is low. Since I'm not claiming points for them. I'm just trying to ease my anxiety/panic.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chinny50 said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks for your response. To understand you clearly, are you saying that I should leave the application as it is, so long as it's the correct information. Does that mean that the likelihood of CO asking about the discrepancy in dates, is low. Since I'm not claiming points for them. I'm just trying to ease my anxiety/panic.


I have said no such thing

I asked you to give the details of the correct dates and what you have written in the EOI

One cannot answer without knowing the extent of the problem 


Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi,

I tried to find a link to do medical checks via 189 visa (for 190, but no option for 190), could you please send me the link?

Much appreciated, thank you in advance!


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

NB said:


> I have said no such thing
> 
> I asked you to give the details of the correct dates and what you have written in the EOI
> 
> ...


Hi NB, sorry for the misunderstanding. The affected dates are as follows..

Dates on EOI:
Emp1: 23/03/16 - 27/01/19
Emp2: 31/01/13 - 08/11/13. Both non relevant and no points claimed.

Correct dates on application and form 80
Emp1: 23/03/16 - 01/07/17
Emp2: 01/02/2013- 31/10/2013

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to find a link to do medical checks via 189 visa (for 190, but no option for 190), could you please send me the link?
> 
> Much appreciated, thank you in advance!


You have to use the 189 link
There is no difference between the 2 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chinny50 said:


> Hi NB, sorry for the misunderstanding. The affected dates are as follows..
> 
> Dates on EOI:
> Emp1: 23/03/16 - 27/01/19
> ...


Which visa have you applied for ?
Anzsco code ?
During skills assessment, you have used the correct dates ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> HI NB,
> 
> Need your advise - question while filling Form 80 - PART E.
> Regarding the International movements (including visits back to your home country): I have 2 questions:
> ...


Q1 2 entries

Q2. I mentioned even the smallest trips. I had to attach 20 sheets of paper to my form 80

Cheers


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Which visa have you applied for ?
> Anzsco code ?
> During skills assessment, you have used the correct dates ?
> 
> Cheers


190 Visa
254499 Reg nurse NEC
Did not include either employment during skills assessment, so no dates.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chinny50 said:


> 190 Visa
> 254499 Reg nurse NEC
> Did not include either employment during skills assessment, so no dates.
> 
> Thanks


It maybe a problem for you , as your EOI May have been picked up from the pool due to the excess experience shown by you , even if you did not claim points
You got an unfair advantage over other applicants 

I hope I am wrong but you should Consult a good Mara immigration agent preferably Australia based and get clarity 
It will be money well spent

Cheers


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s a problem for you , as your EOI May have been picked up from the pool due to the experience shown by you even if you did not claim points
> You got an unfair advantage
> 
> Consult a good Mara immigration agent preferably Australia based
> ...


My EOI wasn't actually picked from the pool as I applied straight to liveinvictoria through the recent graduate pathway. Also, the employment was on disability/aged care work and therefore not closely related to the profession. So no advantage whatsoever there.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chinny50 said:


> My EOI wasn't actually picked from the pool as I applied straight to liveinvictoria through the recent graduate pathway. Also, the employment was on disability/aged care work and therefore not closely related to the profession. So no advantage whatsoever there.


Absolutely no idea 

You can consult a Mara agent or wait for the co to ask you for a clarification 
If you are lucky , the co may not look at your EOI dates too closely as you have marked them as non relevant and have not claimed points

I Have not come across a case like yours 


Cheers


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Absolutely no idea
> 
> You can consult a Mara agent or wait for the co to ask you for a clarification
> If you are lucky , the co may not look at your EOI dates too closely as you have marked them as non relevant and have not claimed points
> ...


No worries, thanks for your input. 
Cheers


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

Hi NB 

Could you please provide clarification on below queries ? 

Sample employment 
1) 
1.1 Employer: ABC 
1.2 Designation :Software engineer 
1.3 From 4/7/2004 to 04/08/2006 (DD MM YYYY)
1.4 Employment Country : India 

2) 
2.1 Employer: ABC 
2.2 Designation :Senior Software engineer 
3.3 From 06/08/2006 to 04/08/2007 (DD MM YYYY)
1.4 Employment Country : Canada 

3) 
3.1 Employer: ABC 
3.2 Designation :Senior Software engineer 
3.3 From 04/08/2007 to 10/09/2008(DD MM YYYY)
3.4 Employment Country : Canada 



Query #1 if there are multiple cities in india do we need to mention each city or just India for that duration(as per ACS Guideline it is only country "Country where Employment was undertaken" ? in example the first entry From 4/7/2004 to 04/08/2006 if employment was in multiple cities across india , can we just have one entry as show in the sample employment 

Query #2 is this correct assumption :

Any onsite US Business trip (on B1/b2) in 2005 for 45 days will not be need as the employment will be India 



Query #3 do I have to show the Roles an Responsibility for each designation for an employer ? 
or have the consolidated table in top of the letter with all designation ( sa shown in sample employment ) and all the duties listed together for an employer 



Duties performed 

1 Duties Performed -1

2 Duties Performed -2

3 Duties Performed -3

4 Duties Performed -4

5 Duties Performed -5

6 Duties Performed -6

7 Duties Performed -7

8 Duties Performed -8





Query # 4: is Transcript ( one printed on paper with course subject and stamped by college and university ) required if below true copy is provided?

1) Mark sheet for each year/semester with each subject along with marks obtained from Max.

2) Consolidated mark sheet of the Course

3) Degree certificate for the course


Thank you in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nmg said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Could you please provide clarification on below queries ?
> 
> ...


Why have you split employment 2 & 3 ?
They are identical 

Cheers


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Why have you split employment 2 & 3 ?
> They are identical
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thank for catching it. it's a Typo the location was supposed to be India again in Employment Three or either the designation changes(location) that's were split the employment even if same employer

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nmg said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank for catching it. it's a Typo the location was supposed to be India again in Employment Three or either the designation changes(location) that's were split the employment even if same employer
> 
> Thanks


Post the entire question again correctly 

Cheers


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Post the entire question again correctly
> 
> Cheers


please find below the update query

Sample employment 
1) 
1.1 Employer: ABC 
1.2 Designation :Software engineer 
1.3 From 4/7/2004 to 04/08/2006 (DD MM YYYY)
1.4 Employment Country : India 

2) 
2.1 Employer: ABC 
2.2 Designation :Software engineer 
3.3 From 06/08/2006 to 04/08/2007 (DD MM YYYY)
2.4 Employment Country : Canada 

3) 
3.1 Employer: ABC 
3.2 Designation :Software engineer 
3.3 From 04/08/2007 to 10/09/2008(DD MM YYYY)
3.4 Employment Country : India

4) 
4.1 Employer: ABC 
4.2 Designation :Senior Software engineer
4.3 From 11/09/2008 to 04/08/2009(DD MM YYYY)
4.4 Employment Country : India

5) 
5.1 Employer: ABC
5.2 Designation : System Analyst
5.3 From 05/08/2009 to 10/09/2010 to (DD MM YYYY)
6.4 Employment Country : India



Query #1 if there are multiple cities in india do we need to mention each city or just India for that duration(as per ACS Guideline it is only country: "Country where Employment was undertaken" ? in example the first entry From 4/7/2004 to 04/08/2006 if employment was in multiple cities across india , can we just have one entry as show entry #1 in the sample employment or break down as per cities.

Query #2 is this correct assumption :

Any onsite US Business trip (on B1/B2) in 2005 for 45 days will not be need as the employment will be India 



Query #3 do I have to show the Roles and Responsibility for each designation for an employer ? 
or have the consolidated table in top of the letter with all designation ( as shown in sample employment ) and followed by consolidated duties for all designation of that employer as below 

Sample Employment table ( as per show in the start of the query here)


Duties performed ( below list as consolidated duties for all designation of that employer )

1 Duties Performed -1

2 Duties Performed -2

3 Duties Performed -3

4 Duties Performed -4

5 Duties Performed -5

6 Duties Performed -6

7 Duties Performed -7

8 Duties Performed -8





Query # 4: is Transcript ( one printed on paper with course subject and stamped by college and university ) required if below true copy is provided?

1) Mark sheet for each year/semester with each subject along with marks obtained from Max.

2) Consolidated mark sheet of the Course

3) Degree certificate for the course


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nmg said:


> please find below the update query
> 
> Sample employment
> 1)
> ...


Q1,2,3, all correct

Q4 evidence 1,2,3, is sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

@NB

For ACS experience do we need to exclude the experience before skilled met date and mark it as non-relevant in EOI? ACS deducted two years but I forgot to mark it non-relevant due to which one of my state sponsored EOI got updated to 8 years experience thus giving me 15 points. Maybe i did the data entry wrong because I didnt know if we have to put the experience this way! Please advise. 

For example, my first job started on 20-June-2011 but ACS deducted 2 years and suggested my assessment date as 23-June-2013. Does that mean I have to put my first job experience 20-June-2011 till 26-April-2013 and 2 months from the 2nd job as not relevant in the Skillselect for my EOI to stay correct even though its as soft engineer? shall I update my first 2 year experience as not relevant or whats the correct path for this in skill select EOI. Thanks


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Q1,2,3, all correct
> 
> Q4 evidence 1,2,3, is sufficient
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the clarification . Appreciate the quick response

Thanks


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> @NB
> 
> For ACS experience do we need to exclude the experience before skilled met date and mark it as non-relevant in EOI? ACS deducted two years but I forgot to mark it non-relevant due to which one of my state sponsored EOI got updated to 8 years experience thus giving me 15 points. Maybe i did the data entry wrong because I didnt know if we have to put the experience this way! Please advise.
> 
> For example, my first job started on 20-June-2011 but ACS deducted 2 years and suggested my assessment date as 23-June-2013. Does that mean I have to put my first job experience 20-June-2011 till 26-April-2013 and 2 months from the 2nd job as not relevant in the Skillselect for my EOI to stay correct even though its as soft engineer? shall I update my first 2 year experience as not relevant or whats the correct path for this in skill select EOI. Thanks


Found answer in one of the old threads. The experience before skilled met date needs to be marked as irrelevant. And if an experience started before skilled met date then you would need to split it and Mark the before date as irrelevant while after the date as relevant. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi NB,

I have few doubts. I would really appreciate it if you could clarify the same.

1) I have recently got married to my girlfriend in 2019. She and I had both come here on a student visa two years ago. Now that our circumstances have changed (from Single to Married), do I or both of us need to inform the Department about the change via Form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances?
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1022.pdf

2) In Employment History, I will be putting all of my employment details (Australia and India)- both short-term and long-term (Full-Time, Contract, Internship & Casual) in Form 80 and subsequently in EOI and PR applications. Is that the correct way to approach the section?

3) Will a passport suffice for Proof of Birth, or a birth certificate is needed as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have few doubts. I would really appreciate it if you could clarify the same.
> 
> ...


1. You can
2. That’s correct 
3. Only passport will not do. You will need a original birth certificate or class x marksheet

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi NB,

One query

In my Vetasseses report, in one sentence they've mentioned "bachelors of arts honor course awarded by university of Delhi in 2001 is assessed as comparable to AQF bachelor degree"

However my passing year is 2006. Are hey referring to something else here (like they may have assessed this course for comparison in 2001) or are they referring to my degree?

If they're referring to my degree, then I should ask them to correct the year. 

My EoI is filed and points are updated (for your reference)

Many thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> One query
> 
> ...


It’s a typing error
It should be 2006

Get it corrected asap

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s a typing error
> 
> It should be 2006
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Will send them an email attaching the report and mentioning the typo. 

Hopefully nothing else will get impacted (EoI etc)

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Thanks
> 
> Will send them an email attaching the report and mentioning the typo.
> 
> ...


They should just send a new assessment order with the correct year, so it will not affect your EOI

Cheers


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

Hi NB, 

Could you please provide your inputs on below?

==================Employment info Start =============
Current Employer ABC
1)	Software Engineer (From 01/January/2014 To 01 / January /2016)
2)	Senior Software Engineer (From 02/ January /2016 To 01 / January /2018)
3)	System Analyst ( From 02/ January /2018 To Till date )
Leave of Absence( without pay ) was from 01/June/2016 to 01/October/2016 .

Additional info : Leave of absence ( without pay ) above should hopefully not have the impact on ACS cutoff date , as the employment experience is starting from 2004 . hope the cutoff date should be in year 2006 or 2008 . Education Master of Computer Application.

==================Employment info End =============

Query # 1: How to show the leave of absence( without pay ) in RNR letter from employer to ACS 
Which option is the better approach based on the information of employment above? 


Option # 1 : 
1)	Software Engineer ( From 01/ January /2014 To 01 / January /2016)
2)	Senior Software Engineer ( From 02/ January /2016 To 01 / January /2018)
Note : Leave of Absence without pay ( From 01/June/2016 To 01 /October /2016)
3)	System Analyst ( From 02/January/2018 To Till date )

Responsibilities : Followed by Consolidate duties for all of the above designation 


Option # 2 : 
1)	Software Engineer ( From 01/ January /2014 To 01 / January /2016)
2)	Senior Software Engineer ( From 02/ January /2016 To 31 /May /2016)
3)	Leave of Absence without pay ( From 01/June/2016 To 01 /October /2016)
4)	Senior Software Engineer ( From 02/October/2016 To 01 / January /2018)
5)	System Analyst ( From 02/ January /2018 To Till date )

Responsibilities : Followed by Consolidate duties for all of the above designation 






Query #2: please validate if the below assumption is correct
Assumption : Leave of Absence( without pay ) period should not be counted in ACS or EOI (as it is not paid even though employed). 
Query # 3: please validate if the below assumption correct or any additional action will be required in EOI
Assumption: in EOI will be able to show the leave of absence by splitting the single employment to show the leave of absence duration and mark that duration as irrelevant employment 


Thank you in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nmg said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Could you please provide your inputs on below?
> 
> ...


Q1. Option 2

Q2. That’s correct

Q3. That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Q1. Option 2
> 
> Q2. That’s correct
> 
> ...


Thank you for inputs.

Thanks


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

*Notarize Payslips, offer and RnR*

Hi NB,

As i am reapplying for the ACS for Australia experience, Do i need to Notarize Payslips, Offer and RnR.? I am asking because i need to print these before going for notarized, which means they will not do it i assume. 

Shall i submit these documents as it is for ACS assessment? 

Thanks,
Devendra


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

devendravelegandla said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> As i am reapplying for the ACS for Australia experience, Do i need to Notarize Payslips, Offer and RnR.? I am asking because i need to print these before going for notarized, which means they will not do it i assume.
> 
> ...


Look at the list of documents required in ACS website 

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

Don’t upload documents randomly

Are you giving a reference letter or SD ?

Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Its a reference letter from my company stating my employment duration in India, Philippines and Australia along with RnR.

I have already submitted the Required documents (Birth Certificate or Passport, Degree or Award Certificate and Degree or Award Transcript) by Notarizing during the first time. I will updating the employment reference and updated CV to claim points for Australia experience. 



NB said:


> Look at the list of documents required in ACS website
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

devendravelegandla said:


> Its a reference letter from my company stating my employment duration in India, Philippines and Australia along with RnR.


So then did you bother to read what documents are required in that booklet if you are giving a reference letter ?
Please read it and follow it
Not one document more not one less

Cheers


----------



## SKanchan (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi NB, I am new to this whole migration process. I have worked in the same company since the start of my career and therefore in EOI for the "Date from" section under Employment, I had kept the date I joined this company. Is that what they mean by "Date from" or should we keep the date that ACS granted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SKanchan said:


> Hi NB, I am new to this whole migration process. I have worked in the same company since the start of my career and therefore in EOI for the "Date from" section under Employment, I had kept the date I joined this company. Is that what they mean by "Date from" or should we keep the date that ACS granted?


There will be 2 entries in the EOI
The first from the date you started working till the date that ACS allowed you to claim points for.
Mark this as non relevant
Then start a 2Nd entry from the next day and leave the to date blank and mark this entry as relevant 

Cheers


----------



## SKanchan (Sep 29, 2018)

NB said:


> SKanchan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB, I am new to this whole migration process. I have worked in the same company since the start of my career and therefore in EOI for the "Date from" section under Employment, I had kept the date I joined this company. Is that what they mean by "Date from" or should we keep the date that ACS granted?
> ...


 Thanks for the quick reply NB. I had only mentioned my current position when I submitted but now I am thinking should I have mentioned the career ladder even though all the positions where within the same company. My position is analyst programmer and initially I started out as junior, then became analyst and now senior analyst but I have only mentioned the latest position, I.e., senior analyst.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SKanchan said:


> Thanks for the quick reply NB. I had only mentioned my current position when I submitted but now I am thinking should I have mentioned the career ladder even though all the positions where within the same company. My position is analyst programmer and initially I started out as junior, then became analyst and now senior analyst but I have only mentioned the latest position, I.e., senior analyst.


Did you show all the positions when you applied to ACS ?

Cheers


----------



## SKanchan (Sep 29, 2018)

NB said:


> SKanchan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the quick reply NB. I had only mentioned my current position when I submitted but now I am thinking should I have mentioned the career ladder even though all the positions where within the same company. My position is analyst programmer and initially I started out as junior, then became analyst and now senior analyst but I have only mentioned the latest position, I.e., senior analyst.
> ...


 Yes I did and received a positive assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SKanchan said:


> Thanks for the quick reply NB. I had only mentioned my current position when I submitted but now I am thinking should I have mentioned the career ladder even though all the positions where within the same company. My position is analyst programmer and initially I started out as junior, then became analyst and now senior analyst but I have only mentioned the latest position, I.e., senior analyst.


Then split the various positions also in the EOI
Make sure that you don’t mix up the relevant and non relevant entries

Cheers


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

*Marriage certificate registration number*



NB said:


> 1. You can
> 2. That’s correct
> 3. Only passport will not do. You will need a original birth certificate or class x marksheet
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply NB.
In Form 1022, I will be answering the major change like this ------

_Q 14. List details of the information provided on your application which is no
longer current and provide the new correct information_
Information which is no longer current:
_Relationship status - Never Married_
New correct information:
_Relationship status - Married
Spouse name - xx
Date of Marriage - xx
Place of Marriage - xx
Marriage registration number - xx

Will explain the background information as well._

However, I am unable to find the marriage registration number on the certificate. I have been searching the marriage registration number format online to no avail. I am able to locate a number on the back of the certificate which is stamped as Dy.No. 04xxxx from Home Department (6 digit number). I'm from Mumbai, India.

Is this the registration number?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Thanks for the reply NB.
> In Form 1022, I will be answering the major change like this ------
> 
> _Q 14. List details of the information provided on your application which is no
> ...


Is this how your marriage certificate looks like ?

https://www.google.com/search?q=mum..._AUIFigC&biw=768&bih=911#imgrc=_gf1M2ITCExgaM

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Can we submit two EOI with in towo different occupations. Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Can we submit two EOI with in towo different occupations. Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can

As long as you have valid skills assessment in both

Many applicants do it especially in IT and accounting 

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

NB said:


> Yes you can
> 
> As long as you have valid skills assessment in both
> 
> ...


Hi NB.

Thanks for your reply. Much apperciated.

How we can do that on Skillselect portal.

I am assuming that, we can have one EOI unique number.

secondly, there is an option to select the 189 and 190 with one occupation option?


Please let me know ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi NB.
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Much apperciated.
> 
> ...


You start a fresh EOI
So you will get a fresh EOI unique number
Proceed with that for the 2nd Anzsco code

You can have multiple unique EOI numbers. It’s legally allowed and most applicants have even 5-6 EOIs at the same time 

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

NB said:


> You start a fresh EOI
> So you will get a fresh EOI unique number
> Proceed with that for the 2nd Anzsco code
> 
> ...


Thank you.
Much appreciated


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

NB said:


> You start a fresh EOI
> So you will get a fresh EOI unique number
> Proceed with that for the 2nd Anzsco code
> 
> ...




Thanks.


If I got you corrctly, one has to use another Email ADDRESS to create EOI and then submit it.

I cannot see any option in existing EOI page to add another one


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> If I got you corrctly, one has to use another Email ADDRESS to create EOI and then submit it.
> ...


Do not try to add from existing EOI

Start afresh as if you have no EOI and proceed
You can give the existing email id also

Cheers


----------



## Capriconzz (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi NB,

Thanks for detailed and very useful information. I lodged my 189 visa on 5th November 2018 and process is bit delayed as I had a new born who added in application on 18 April 2019. Based on your knowledge and experience, can you please answer my following queries

1. After CO contact, they give you deadline of 28 days but gets back after much longer time. Is there any logic or some norm that after each contact, they will take minimum 2/3 months to get back to your application? Like in my case first CO contact was on 25 feb 2019 for medicals and on 23 april 2019 for medicals of new born but still have not heard from them again.

2. Is there any norm or tradition that if CO have to do second contact, they will process your application much slow?

3. How do they give the deadline of validation trip? In my case I submitted mine and my son's medicals in march while wife and new born medicals were done in May 2019. PCC of both of us were submitted in Dec 18

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Capriconzz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for detailed and very useful information. I lodged my 189 visa on 5th November 2018 and process is bit delayed as I had a new born who added in application on 18 April 2019. Based on your knowledge and experience, can you please answer my following queries
> 
> ...


1. Learn to live with it
The grant will come in its own sweet time

2. Same as 1

3. Theoretically it’s the earliest expiry date of all PCCs and medicals 
But the co have a lot of leeway and can extend the IED or waive it altogether 

Cheers


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi NB

My 189 grant came last week, I haven't planned for the initial entry but here my passport is going to expire in next 5 months.
The passport was issued in City A while I am now working in City B and can get it renewed easily from there.
Should I make a initial entry before renewing or can renew it from City B in India and then make travel plans ? I believe the new passport will get reflected in my Vevo in max 3-4 days.
Additionally, the grant letter won't change it will still have my old cancelled passport details.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussyzz said:


> Hi NB
> 
> My 189 grant came last week, I haven't planned for the initial entry but here my passport is going to expire in next 5 months.
> The passport was issued in City A while I am now working in City B and can get it renewed easily from there.
> ...


You are correct on all counts

Don’t make a faster plan just to do the IED on your old passport

Which passport is shown on the grant letter is immaterial 
It’s the VEVO which should show the new passport correctly 



Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

I lodged visa in May'19, went for medicals in June'19. Due to chest Xray scar (not TB scar, just old chest congestion scar), have been advised for more tests, so may get medical clearance by Sep mid.
Will CO process my file only after medical clearance or CO may process my application before medical clearance?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I lodged visa in May'19, went for medicals in June'19. Due to chest Xray scar (not TB scar, just old chest congestion scar), have been advised for more tests, so may get medical clearance by Sep mid.
> Will CO process my file only after medical clearance or CO may process my application before medical clearance?


Most likely only after you get the full medical clearance 

Cheers


----------



## vr2312 (Jun 12, 2018)

*Thank You*

Thank you for sharing this as i am currently contemplating whether i have to go for a PR. I will find the posts that are related to my situation or probably create a new post where i can ask the forum so that i can be helped.



NB said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vr2312 said:


> Thank you for sharing this as i am currently contemplating whether i have to go for a PR. I will find the posts that are related to my situation or probably create a new post where i can ask the forum so that i can be helped.


IF you have any questions specifically for me, post on this thread only, as I may not see other threads so frequently


----------



## vr2312 (Jun 12, 2018)

*Quick Questions*

Hey NB, thanks for responding quick and here's a quick question for you.

I know you are not an agent and you provide only guidance, i am completely aware of that.

Question : I am an Electronics and Electrical Engineer but i have around 7-8 years of Experience in CyberSecurity in India. I am currently on 482 with ANZSCO 262112 - ICT Security Specialist working for around a year in Sydney. Will my work experience/education points be deducted ?



NB said:


> IF you have any questions specifically for me, post on this thread only, as I may not see other threads so frequently


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vr2312 said:


> Hey NB, thanks for responding quick and here's a quick question for you.
> 
> I know you are not an agent and you provide only guidance, i am completely aware of that.
> 
> Question : I am an Electronics and Electrical Engineer but i have around 7-8 years of Experience in CyberSecurity in India. I am currently on 482 with ANZSCO 262112 - ICT Security Specialist working for around a year in Sydney. Will my work experience/education points be deducted ?


Points are not deducted Per se 
It’s the experience which is deducted towards AQF and therefore indirectly the points

If you have studied in india, then experience will be deducted anywhere from 2-4 years depending on your education and your RnR and the Anzsco code you apply under

Cheers


----------



## vr2312 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks mate. Atleast let me initiate the process and see where it goes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vr2312 said:


> Thanks mate. Atleast let me initiate the process and see where it goes.


Make a realistic assessment of the points that you are likely to get and then only start getting skills assessment and taking English tests

The points requirements for invites has gone up dramatically in the recent days, and so unless you are sure of getting 75-80 points at least, it will be a wastage of money time and effort

Cheers


----------



## vr2312 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks NB, i currently have 80 points with Superior English and no deductions. I am still not sure if it would be worth it, but just gonna start prepping stuffs so that this can be used either 1. Now 2. 2 Years from now if things improve.



NB said:


> Make a realistic assessment of the points that you are likely to get and then only start getting skills assessment and taking English tests
> 
> The points requirements for invites has gone up dramatically in the recent days, and so unless you are sure of getting 75-80 points at least, it will be a wastage of money time and effort
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vr2312 said:


> Thanks NB, i currently have 80 points with Superior English and no deductions. I am still not sure if it would be worth it, but just gonna start prepping stuffs so that this can be used either 1. Now 2. 2 Years from now if things improve.


Remember the skills assessment is valid for only 2 years and the PTEA for 3 years

Cheers


----------



## vr2312 (Jun 12, 2018)

Yup. Thanks for your well rounded response 

Let me see if i can do 189/190. Seems i am gonna give this forum more visits.


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi NB

I am in a situation, could you help get this addressed. My ACS assessment states employment after Aug 2009 (i.e. 1st Sep 2009)is considered to equate for the ANZSCO code.

I do have Australia experience of for which i am claiming 5 points which is in duration from 2010-2012.


Now in Dec 2019 i would complete 8 years of outside australia experience(currently claiming 10 points as exp is >5 years). Have a basic question as the points can be claimed for within last 10 years, does that mean after Sep 2019, i wont be able to claim experience benefit for the period starting 1-Sep-2009.
And does it mean i will never be able to claim additional points for my experience going forward.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

carmelitegwl said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I am in a situation, could you help get this addressed. My ACS assessment states employment after Aug 2009 (i.e. 1st Sep 2009)is considered to equate for the ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


I don’t understand your dilemma
Please give exact dates for employment after aug 2009 with country of experience 
If there is a break between employment, mention that clearly

Cheers


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t understand your dilemma
> Please give exact dates for employment after aug 2009 with country of experience
> If there is a break between employment, mention that clearly
> 
> Cheers


INDIA	
01-Sep-09 to	11-Jun-10
24-Jul-10	to 01-Oct-10
*02-Oct-10 to 07-Nov-10(Gap)*
08-Nov-10	to 27-Apr-12
17-May-14 to	11-May-15
*12-May-15 to 17-May-15(Gap)*
18-May-15-till date


AUSTRALIA	
12-Jun-10 to 23-Jul-10
28-Apr-12 to 16-May-14


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

carmelitegwl said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I am in a situation, could you help get this addressed. My ACS assessment states employment after Aug 2009 (i.e. 1st Sep 2009)is considered to equate for the ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


You are correct 
Only after the Australia experience starts getting eliminated due to the 10 year restriction, you have a chance of getting 15 points for Indian experience 
Not before that 

Cheers


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi @NB,

Do you know if someone is having h1b visa then to get Australia PR he has to go same usual process and same waiting period? 


Regards,
Anshu Khandelwal


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anshu1987 said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> Do you know if someone is having h1b visa then to get Australia PR he has to go same usual process and same waiting period?
> 
> ...


Even NZ PR holders don’t get any advantage in Australia and you are asking about USA H1B work visa

Be realistic 

It has zero value whatsoever as far as Australia immigration is concerned 

I was a PR holder of 2 countries NZ and Ireland and yet I had to complete the entire process again in Australia right from English test to skills assessment to invite to application 

Cheers


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Even NZ PR holders don’t get any advantage in Australia and you are asking about USA H1B work visa
> 
> Be realistic
> 
> ...


okays, thanks for clarification.


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

PFA PCC I obtained from DELHI PSK.

It says ineligible, is this phrase okay?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> PFA PCC I obtained from DELHI PSK.
> 
> It says ineligible, is this phrase okay?


It’s a standard pcc

Nothing to be worried about

All good

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s a standard pcc
> 
> Nothing to be worried about
> 
> ...


But words are quite confusing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> But words are quite confusing.


It’s crystal clear

I don’t know why you are getting confused 

If you still have doubts, best to consult a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s crystal clear
> 
> I don’t know why you are getting confused
> 
> ...


I am confused over word "Ineligible", otherwise it is crystal clear.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> I am confused over word "Ineligible", otherwise it is crystal clear.


You are fixating on a single word
You have to read the full sentence 
Anyways I am done with this question 

Cheers


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

prashantagstya said:


> I am confused over word "Ineligible", otherwise it is crystal clear.


Combine "no adverse" and "ineligible" -> Negation of a Negation


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi NB, I and my husband got my Grant on 1 July 2019 which was 2 days back. we are planning to move in october and i have a IED until 1 July 2020, am the primary applicant . My passport is due to expire in Dec-2020. can you advise if i get a fresh passport right away or i can get it done in australia itself. And if i get it done here in India am now married my current passport doesnt have my husband name and the address is of my native when i apply for fresh can i add husbands name and the new address. will i have any problem during the immigration as my passoprt number would change. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi NB, I and my husband got my Grant on 1 July 2019 which was 2 days back. we are planning to move in october and i have a IED until 1 July 2020, am the primary applicant . My passport is due to expire in Dec-2020. can you advise if i get a fresh passport right away or i can get it done in australia itself. And if i get it done here in India am now married my current passport doesnt have my husband name and the address is of my native when i apply for fresh can i add husbands name and the new address. will i have any problem during the immigration as my passoprt number would change. Thanks.


You can get it renewed here also without any issues
You just have to update the same in Immiaccount and in a few days when you recheck in VEVO, and it should reflect the updated number 
Don’t cut it too close to your travel dates, as sometimes these things take time 

You still have a lot of time left on your passport
You can easily get it renewed in Australia through VFS
It’s a simple process although you would of course be paying more then what you would pay in india 

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank You, i hope during the immigration they will not question me as just another year is left for expiry right.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Thank You, i hope during the immigration they will not question me as just another year is left for expiry right.


Only temporary visa holders require at least 6 months
Not pr holders 

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank You


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Are we seeing some change in IED date calculation recently ? 

NB please comment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Are we seeing some change in IED date calculation recently ?
> 
> NB please comment.


Not really

Cheers


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

NB said:


> Not really
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




As my analysis, everyone who is getting grant 1 July onwards getting IED date as one year from the grant date. 

People who got grant in last 2-3 days can confirm.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> As my analysis, everyone who is getting grant 1 July onwards getting IED date as one year from the grant date.
> 
> People who got grant in last 2-3 days can confirm.


If they have taken this decision, I think it’s very applicant friendly

We can be be sure only when we get the feedback from some more applicants 

Cheers


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah true, it will be good for people who are waiting for grant !!

Please confirm whoever got grant in July month (this month).


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Yeah true, it will be good for people who are waiting for grant !!
> 
> Please confirm whoever got grant in July month (this month).


Someone in the group got 189 grant today with IED 4th July 2020. Seems there is indeed a change in IED calculation. Not sure if it is temporary or permanent.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailgrvc said:


> Someone in the group got 189 grant today with IED 4th July 2020. Seems there is indeed a change in IED calculation. Not sure if it is temporary or permanent.


I personally fail to understand the benefit to the Australian government in having an IED

An applicant can complete his IED and fly back from where he came from and continue live there for nearly 5 years and yet enter Australia on the last day and live happily thereafter 

These are legacy laws and should be repealed altogether 

If at all you want a law, laws similar to green card wherein you stay minimum of 6 months in a year in the country to maintain your pr status is actually useful

Cheers


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

NB said:


> I personally fail to understand the benefit to the Australian government in having an IED
> 
> An applicant can complete his IED and fly back from where he came from and continue live there for nearly 5 years and yet enter Australia on the last day and live happily thereafter
> 
> ...


Absolutely make sense. It is a log of inconvenience for candidates as well as they have to unnecessarily make an IED trip to adhere to the condition resulting in a lot of time and money loss. They should either make it more strict so that people have no option other than moving or completely waive it off.


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

NB said:


> You are correct on all counts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi NB

Got my passport renewed in 3 days without Urgent/Tatkal quota, VEVO started reflecting the new passport number immediately after submitting the application.

Thanks for your assistance in every single phase of this process.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussyzz said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Got my passport renewed in 3 days without Urgent/Tatkal quota, VEVO started reflecting the new passport number immediately after submitting the application.
> 
> ...


Glad to have helped

Pass it on in any way you can 

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Dear NB,
I was able to submit my application succesfully to SA, but I noticed that I made a huge mistake of uploading my english test result instead of my spouse in the corresponding section... Please tell me what to do... because I have not any other option expect SA... I am actually experiencing a nightmare... I dont know what to do please help. but the information related to my spouse IELTS is in the EOI. SO do you think they will contact me?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Dear NB,
> I was able to submit my application succesfully to SA, but I noticed that I made a huge mistake of uploading my english test result instead of my spouse in the corresponding section... Please tell me what to do... because I have not any other option expect SA... I am actually experiencing a nightmare... I dont know what to do please help. but the information related to my spouse IELTS is in the EOI. SO do you think they will contact me?


You can email SA attaching the spouse IELTS score
Explain in the email that you have made a mistake and are attaching it here 
I am sure they will remove your score and attach the spouse score and process your application 

You can also contact them by phone

General Skilled Migration 
T: +61 (8) 8303 2420


Cheers


----------



## prasanth.marpuri (Jun 28, 2016)

+1 - the IED for my grant which i received on 1st July is July 2020.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> You can email SA attaching the spouse IELTS score
> Explain in the email that you have made a mistake and are attaching it here
> I am sure they will remove your score and attach the spouse score and process your application
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply NB. I've sent an email and I will follow it up with the phone number you provided. I hope everything goes well. Will it?!


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi NB, this is regarding the IED. I and my husband have got the PR and we are planning to travel separately is that OK . we will for sure make the entry before the IED but as my IED is of 2020 July. we wanted to travel separately i read thorough few posts and everyone gives a different advise can you tell me your expert opinion ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi NB, this is regarding the IED. I and my husband have got the PR and we are planning to travel separately is that OK . we will for sure make the entry before the IED but as my IED is of 2020 July. we wanted to travel separately i read thorough few posts and everyone gives a different advise can you tell me your expert opinion ?


Firstly let me make it clear I am not an expert
I just share my PR journey experience 

Now as far as IED is concerned , after the grant all applicants are equal
There is no primary or dependent 

They can travel in any sequence together or separately as per their convenience as long as they meet the IED date individually 

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Okay so we can travel separately this is i wanted to understand. thank you.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

NB said:


> Firstly let me make it clear I am not an expert
> I just share my PR journey experience
> 
> Now as far as IED is concerned , after the grant all applicants are equal
> ...


It is still possible to get an 8502 condition, although imposition of the 8502 is much rarer than it once was. It always pays to read the grant letter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> It is still possible to get an 8502 condition, although imposition of the 8502 is much rarer than it once was. It always pays to read the grant letter.


I was under the impression that 8502 is given only in case of temporary work visas

I have never heard of anyone getting this condition in PR grants

Have you personally come across any such case recently ?

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

NB said:


> I was under the impression that 8502 is given only in case of temporary work visas
> 
> I have never heard of anyone getting this condition in PR grants
> 
> ...


No - I don't think it can be used anymore for skilled PR grants, although it can for other PR visas. 

Still, it's always a good idea to actually read the grant letter, just to check (for any conditions).


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

HI, neither of our (mine and my husbands) grant letter has any such conditions we are given same IED this is what is mentioned


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Expats,

1. Do the child have to Medical’s as dependent for PR visa application? 

2. If yes then what are things included in medical for baby around 4 years old ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> 1. Do the child have to Medical’s as dependent for PR visa application?
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. The clinic doctors will tell you the tests to be done
You can call up the nearest DHA clinic and enquire 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> HI, neither of our (mine and my husbands) grant letter has any such conditions we are given same IED this is what is mentioned


So then either of you can enter in any sequence together or separate as per your convenience 

Cheers


----------



## rahul.shankar (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello Dear Members,

Need some urgent help regarding PTE examination. I have attempted it twice but unfortunately couldn't clear it both the times. Below is the score i got on my previous attempt: 

L: 64, R: 72, S: 82, W: 69

On my second attempt after preparation I am still lacking behind in listening, even the score was worst than previous one. Here's the score of my second attempt on 3rd July 2019. 

L: 64, R: 62, S: 80, W: 61

Request someone to please help me out & advise me to get better score in all of them. Please help me out members. It's my kind request to all of you. Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Dear Members,
> 
> Need some urgent help regarding PTE examination. I have attempted it twice but unfortunately couldn't clear it both the times. Below is the score i got on my previous attempt:
> 
> ...


There is dedicated thread on the forum for PTEA which is very active

It’s also a gold mine for Important tips and strategies and YouTube links
You can go through the same and also post there for credible response 

Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

You may check dedicated thread here for PTE exam
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html

then i would start looking for experiences like this which might save so many hours in your prep

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2738.html#post14859562

Personally, i would start with areas which provides more scoring marks.






And Moni Magic which helped me to achieve the score 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC75E-GWY0hj3Dkt_qhZzECw

Just to reiterate, understanding scoring pattern and working towards it is key to get your designed score..



rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Dear Members,
> 
> Need some urgent help regarding PTE examination. I have attempted it twice but unfortunately couldn't clear it both the times. Below is the score i got on my previous attempt:
> 
> ...


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

*Pic*



NB said:


> Is this how your marriage certificate looks like ?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mum..._AUIFigC&biw=768&bih=911#imgrc=_gf1M2ITCExgaM
> 
> Cheers


It looks like this. Herein, there is a column which is "No.". Therein, it says ##/2019 where ## is a 2 digit number, is this the registration number?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> It looks like this. Herein, there is a column which is "No.". Therein, it says ##/2019 where ## is a 2 digit number, is this the registration number?


You have blanked out most of the Certificate so unable to understand anything

It’s better you call up a lawyer in Mumbai and ask him for his opinion

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

Is polio certificate mandatory for 4 month baby? I have lodged visa for NSW 190 from india.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Is polio certificate mandatory for 4 month baby? I have lodged visa for NSW 190 from india.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Have you traveled to Pakistan ?

If not then probably you will not be asked for it

But it is advisable to get the polio vaccination done anyways 

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi NB,

Can you please advise for the below.

One of my friend submitted SA application on July 4th 2019. After few minutes he realised that he had made some errors in EOI and immediately correct that in EOI. Now every data in EOI and SA application is same. My doubt is do we need to mail these issues to SA ?

Please advise.


Regards,
Priya


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Capriconzz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for detailed and very useful information. I lodged my 189 visa on 5th November 2018 and process is bit delayed as I had a new born who added in application on 18 April 2019. Based on your knowledge and experience, can you please answer my following queries
> 
> ...


Hi Capricornzz,

Thought I will share my 1st hand knowledge on why there is a delay in response from CO after 1st contact.

I had this experience when I submitted all my documents for visa, I was waiting for SA PCC and CO contacted me to submit SA PCC and form 80 for myself and wife.

I got SA PCC within a week after CO email and called them after submitting the documents. The lady who answered informed all responses such as emails, document submission will go into queue and the CO will look at them one by one in order of the queue. Due to huge backlog, the next contact from CO will be delayed and varies from time to time. 

I am just sharing my experience and I believe in some cases, they take more time to validate/background check few requirements which take much longer else the respond to the queries/check the documents as per queue priority.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please advise for the below.
> 
> ...


As long as the data is same now and was also corrected within a short time, I don’t think you need to do anything 

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

NB said:


> As long as the data is same now and was also corrected within a short time, I don’t think you need to do anything
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your quick response.


----------



## Sandhyam (May 12, 2019)

Hi NB, 

This is for a friend of mine, he is actually confused and needs help. He is working in 482 TSS and learnt he cannot apply PR for 3 years, but his colleague who is in same visa has dropped EOI through consultancy who claim that there is no rule as such. Kindly advice. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sandhyam said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> This is for a friend of mine, he is actually confused and needs help. He is working in 482 TSS and learnt he cannot apply PR for 3 years, but his colleague who is in same visa has dropped EOI through consultancy who claim that there is no rule as such. Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks


There are 2 ways to get PR
One is a direct route through Skillselect, where you lodge an EOI and if your application is at top of the points table you get the invite
This is the route that your colleague had followed, and nothing prevents you also from following 
But you need 75 - 85 points to get an invite in the present scenario for most Anzsco codes 

Second is the 482 to PR
This doesn’t require you to compete in Skillselect based on points, but your employer will need to sponsor you again at the end of 3 years. So you are at his mercy 


Medium-Term TSS visa holders who have been working in Australia with the same employer for three years may be eligible to apply for Permanent Residency though the Transitional (TRT) Stream. Based on their postcode being regional or Metropolitan Australia, TSS visa holders will apply through either the Employer Nominated Scheme (186 ENS) or the Regional Employer Sponsored Scheme (187 RSMS). The employer must be willing to sponsor the candidate for permanent residency under the Temporary Residence Transition stream and must lodge a valid nomination with the Department of Home Affairs (Previously the Department of Immigration). This is one of the most common pathways to permanent residency and gives you all the PR entitlements.

So in th e end it all boils down to your Anzsco code and the points that you have to choose the path

Cheers


----------



## Sandhyam (May 12, 2019)

Thanks s lot NB, it's very clear now.


----------



## Sandhyam (May 12, 2019)

NB said:


> Sandhyam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sandhyam said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > There are 2 ways to get PR
> ...


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have lodged visa, waiting for grant, but do not have any job offer for Australia. But I do want to work in Australia after PR grant.

For Q 44, for form 1221
Do you intend to work in Australia?
What should I answer?
If yes, then should leave below blank?
If you have organised your employment, give details below


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have lodged visa, waiting for grant, but do not have any job offer for Australia. But I do want to work in Australia after PR grant.
> 
> ...


You mean Q 42
Say yes
In name of employer say to be finalised 

Cheers


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi NB,

I lodged 190 application already in March 19. Just want to ask for your opinion.

I did claim for 5 points of partner. My partner is a PhD and at that time of his skill assessment (Jan 2018), VETASSESS still accepted PhD with stipends as experience and they require min 1 year working experience to be assessed as positive, he doesnt have any working experience besides that. So my partner got his positive skill assessment. But we all know that VETASSESS changed their policy in Dec 2018 and not accepting Phd as working experience anymore. When I lodged my application, I submitted everything that we sent to VETASSESS, including his statement of service, bank statement (which stated his stipends as salary), together with skill assessment (no PAYG cause he doesnt have to pay tax with scholarship). And as I understand, as long as we meet the 3 requirements for partner points (age, english and skill assessment), we should be fine. My husband is still studying and only starts his casual job at uni in Sep'19. 

So do you think that we can have any issue with CO about my partner point? The SA is valid for 3 years.

Thanks so much for your support.

Thanks a lot for your support.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haha90 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I lodged 190 application already in March 19. Just want to ask for your opinion.
> 
> ...


You have nothing to worry
As long as you got assessed correctly under the rules prevalent at that time, it’s valid

Cheers


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

NB said:


> You have nothing to worry
> As long as you got assessed correctly under the rules prevalent at that time, it’s valid
> 
> Cheers


Thank you  Will let you know my final result.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haha90 said:


> Thank you  Will let you know my final result.


I am expecting a beer pack with the grant news

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

For Reference letters, Is notary / attestation required while lodging visa? I thought it is required only when it is not a color scan copy. After going through some posts, I am confused again. Please clarify. 

Thank you.


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

I received NSW 190 final invite in April and filed visa in May.
Now, I received 189 in July round. Considering the job market, and willing to get first job in Australia (after grant) asap (due to personal reasons) , what would you do being in my shoes? 
I asked my agent to withdrew 189 after 190 visa lodge , but to my surprise he missed that.

Please advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I received NSW 190 final invite in April and filed visa in May.
> Now, I received 189 in July round. Considering the job market, and willing to get first job in Australia (after grant) asap (due to personal reasons) , what would you do being in my shoes?
> ...


It depends
If you were planning to anyways settle in Sydney, then no point in wasting 5000 Aud in applying for 189
If you want to keep your options open, and 5000 aud is not an issue, go for 189

It’s a very personal decision, not for a forum

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For Reference letters, Is notary / attestation required while lodging visa? I thought it is required only when it is not a color scan copy. After going through some posts, I am confused again. Please clarify.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Nb,

I also have the same doubt as mentioned above. Can you please clarify?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi Nb,
> 
> I also have the same doubt as mentioned above. Can you please clarify?


For Lodging visa application in DHA, no attestation required if you are scanning in colour


Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> For Lodging visa application in DHA, no attestation required if you are scanning in colour
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the clarification NB and really hats off to your patience.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Thank you for the clarification NB and really hats off to your patience.




Thanks a ton NB


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi NB,

I really appreciate the work you are doing here and helping a lot of people seeking information on this forum.
Can you please also help me on some questions regarding claiming partner's point? I have created a separate thread so that it's easier to find for other people also who are in similar situation. 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...laiming-partners-point-189-all-questions.html

Please check and provide your inputs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I really appreciate the work you are doing here and helping a lot of people seeking information on this forum.
> Can you please also help me on some questions regarding claiming partner's point? I have created a separate thread so that it's easier to find for other people also who are in similar situation.
> ...


Already answered 

Cheers


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I really appreciate the work you are doing here and helping a lot of people seeking information on this forum.
> Can you please also help me on some questions regarding claiming partner's point? I have created a separate thread so that it's easier to find for other people also who are in similar situation.
> ...


Just saw your reply there, Thanks a lot for answering


----------



## connectneethutc (Jul 4, 2019)

*connectneethutc*

Hi Newbienz,

I have applied for Software tester under 190 for Victoria with 80 points . 

Its been 3 months and no response yet ...I know I need to wait though

I havent gone through an agent because of the expense factor .From all the threads ,i have got to know like testers get minimal invites .

Do you reckon if it would be better for me to submit a separate EOI for NSW or Queensland ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

connectneethutc said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have applied for Software tester under 190 for Victoria with 80 points .
> 
> ...


261314 is a dead end Anzsco code

I don’t think other then Vic it’s in any other state list
Vic maybe inviting a few per year, which is also doubtful 

Don’t waste your time waiting for an invite
You have maybe 1 in a thousand chance
Better to try in Canada
If you are in automation testing, you can be assessed as 261313
You can check if your RnR allows you to apply under 261313

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi Nb,

Can you please advise me for the below. I am in the process of collecting documents to lodge 489 visa application.

I have claimed points for experience, and for two companies I was paid salary as cash in hand. 

I do not have any third party evidences like bank statement, PF, tax documents etc.

I have R and R, appointment letter, experience letter, salary certificate and pay slip for both companies.

I heard nowadays CO is contacting for third party evidence. Please advise, what I can provide to avoid these hassles? what documents we can submit if we do not have any third party evidence.

Please advise


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have a question regarding visa documentation of employment episodes. Should I have to submit all the documents for Company-A (whose experience deducted by ACS and gives me only from Feb-2009 to Sep-2009).
Also i have read that one can claim experience in immiaccount only for the last 10 years, so in that case my experience from Company-A should be from Aug-2009 to Sep-2009 (i'm planning to file visa in August) and that 1 months doesn't effect my points as well.
So is it adviseable that I should not submit any documents for Company-A in visa application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi Nb,
> 
> Can you please advise me for the below. I am in the process of collecting documents to lodge 489 visa application.
> 
> ...


See if you can get any client appreciation letter
Did you deposit the salary in part or in full in the bank every month ?
Anything from a third party other then your employer 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majidk said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a question regarding visa documentation of employment episodes. Should I have to submit all the documents for Company-A (whose experience deducted by ACS and gives me only from Feb-2009 to Sep-2009).
> Also i have read that one can claim experience in immiaccount only for the last 10 years, so in that case my experience from Company-A should be from Aug-2009 to Sep-2009 (i'm planning to file visa in August) and that 1 months doesn't effect my points as well.
> So is it adviseable that I should not submit any documents for Company-A in visa application?


Even If that experience has been deducted by ACS, it has been used towards AQF
So it is best to give the evidence for the period which falls within the 10 year limit
Also the date of filing application is not important. It’s the date of final invite for calculating 10 years

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you for your quick response NB. As I was receiving very low salary like 9k from first company and 17k from second company. I did not deposit it to any other account. I can ask my employer for a letter in their letterhead saying that I was receiving salary as cash in hand. Is this acceptable?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Thank you for your quick response NB. As I was receiving very low salary like 9k from first company and 17k from second company. I did not deposit it to any other account. I can ask my employer for a letter in their letterhead saying that I was receiving salary as cash in hand. Is this acceptable?


Each additional document makes your evidence stronger.

But remember that no matter how many documents you give, you will still be in danger as none of them are third party

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks NB for your quick response. So what I can do in my case? What third party evidence I can prepare as a strong evidence. Please advice.


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

*Query: Daughter passport getting expired in 7 months*

Hi NB,

I have a query around my daughter passport as per below

1) Got CO contact for spouse functional english proof and resubmitted her IELTS score card on 02/07/19.
2) My daughter passport will be expired by 12/02/20 (Exactly 7 months from now)

Considering on average, CO might respond to my case in next 2 months (aware that it can be extended, can't predict) , can i get another CO contact for daughter's passport if getting grant in next 2 months ?

Did you came across any case where there is CO contact for passport validity less than 6 months for dependent child ?
Or shall i renew her passport ? Please advice.

Thanks Man...!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a query around my daughter passport as per below
> 
> ...


Many co may not give the grant if the validity of the passport is less then 6 months

Just get it renewed and get it out of the way

It’s no big deal, that you have to give it so much thought

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

Need your advice for Part F - Employment section in Form 80.
I have gaps during employment which are less than a week. They are generally a day or 2 between employments. Can you please let me know if I need to mention those 1 / 2 days as well separately?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your advice for Part F - Employment section in Form 80.
> I have gaps during employment which are less than a week. They are generally a day or 2 between employments. Can you please let me know if I need to mention those 1 / 2 days as well separately?
> ...


Just mention it and be done with it

What’s the dilemma
Just some extra lines
My form 80 ran into 50 pages.
I attached 20 extra sheets

I have seen that when it comes to immigration if you take short cuts, the Case officer takes long cuts



Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello NB,

I submitted my EOI on 27-May-19 with request for NSW nomination. Now, when NSW starts sending invitations for the FY 2019-20, will I have to file a new EOI? 

Also, I filed as a Construction Project Manager (133111) with 65 points (70 points with NSW nomination) and I saw on the myimmitracker (I understand it is unofficial) that people with 60 points (w/o SS) have gotten NSW state nominations within 30 days approx. Is that a possibility? I mean do the NSW nominations depend on job profiles/ANZSCO? What I am trying to get at and pardon my many questions, do I have a chance to get a NSW nomination with 65 points (w/o SS) in the new FY 2019-20? 

Thank you in advance for your response. 

Best,

AJ.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 27-May-19 with request for NSW nomination. Now, when NSW starts sending invitations for the FY 2019-20, will I have to file a new EOI?
> 
> ...


No one can predict state sponsorship 
They are absolutely opaque no matter what any one may say

The idea of state sponsorship is to give the state a free hand to invite any applicant they want irrespective of the points whose skills they need in the state

So you just have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Thank you NB. That is one thought put to rest. But, will I have to file new EOI for the new financial year?


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> Just mention it and be done with it
> 
> What’s the dilemma
> Just some extra lines
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Thank you NB. That is one thought put to rest. But, will I have to file new EOI for the new financial year?


As long as the EOI is valid, it will keep showing up in the state database

You don’t have to submit a new EOI every year

Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi,

Can someone redirect me to the documents required to file visa application for sub-class 189? As I got the invitation on 11 July, 2019.


----------



## sreedharbhatt777 (Jan 27, 2019)

hi guys i have a doubt, i got my invite on 11th Jul 2019, and i was filling my application form and uploading documents in immi account. I have uploaded all the documents except PCC, generated HAP ID for medical test and schheduled a medical test on 13/07/19 however i am going abroad on 14/07/19 and will be back only by 25/07/19 and i dont want the application to be delayed so i checked in some groupd about this and many told me i can do my PCC later however when i am trying to submit my application without uploading PCC, it is asking me the reson for not submitting the complete documents. Can anyone suggest what to do in this case?


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing great.

I have lodged my 190 visa in May 2019. Now in July 2019, I am promoted to a senior level in my current organization. Same R&R with few additional responsibilities. 

1. Do I have to intimate DIBP about this change? If yes, should I also upload the promotion letter and salary revision letter in immiaccount?
2. Also I have received my Form-16 for FY2018-19 recently. Should I now upload it as well, since I am claiming points for experience during that period?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone redirect me to the documents required to file visa application for sub-class 189? As I got the invitation on 11 July, 2019.


Here you go
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sreedharbhatt777 said:


> hi guys i have a doubt, i got my invite on 11th Jul 2019, and i was filling my application form and uploading documents in immi account. I have uploaded all the documents except PCC, generated HAP ID for medical test and schheduled a medical test on 13/07/19 however i am going abroad on 14/07/19 and will be back only by 25/07/19 and i dont want the application to be delayed so i checked in some groupd about this and many told me i can do my PCC later however when i am trying to submit my application without uploading PCC, it is asking me the reson for not submitting the complete documents. Can anyone suggest what to do in this case?


Write that it’s under process

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing great.
> 
> ...


1. Just your new designation and contact details
2. YES

Cheers


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Just your new designation and contact details
> 2. YES
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for your response.

Sorry for being naive. Could you also guide me on what goes into contact details.
Should it be Designation Before / After. Organization Details with full address and my contact number or something else .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount 
It will guide you 
You just have to give details of what changed
So if only your designation changed and everything else remains the same, then just give that

Cheers


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi NB,

I read your quite a few posts and they seemed detailed and helpful.
I wanted to know based on your experience what's the probability on when I will get my invite(ITA). My details are -

PTE - 20,
Age - 30,
ACS/Exp - 10
Edu - 15
Total - 75 for 189
-80 for 190(NSW)

Thanks and regards.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi NB,

I read your quite a few posts and they seemed detailed and helpful.
I wanted to know based on your experience what's the probability on when I will get my invite(ITA). My details are -

PTE - 20,
Age - 30,
ACS/Exp - 10
Edu - 15
Total - 75 for 189
-80 for 190(NSW)

ANZSOC - 261313 - Software and Applications Programmers*

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Ranzeet (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi NB,
I have applied for 489 SS in SA. My spouse may not be able to get functional english score. Do we have any other option in place for spouse english requirement ? Please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankit07 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I read your quite a few posts and they seemed detailed and helpful.
> I wanted to know based on your experience what's the probability on when I will get my invite(ITA). My details are -
> ...


I don’t predict invites
You can check Iscah for 189
No one can predict 190

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ranzeet said:


> Hi NB,
> I have applied for 489 SS in SA. My spouse may not be able to get functional english score. Do we have any other option in place for spouse english requirement ? Please help.


a primary school and secondary school where all instruction was in English in or outside Australia
All years of primary and at least 3 years of secondary study
a secondary school in or outside Australia where all instruction was in English	At least 5 years of study
an institution in Australia where all instruction was in English	At least 1 year of full-time study towards an award
an institution in Australia where all instruction was in English	The part-time equivalent of 1 year of full-time study towards an award

If nothing is possible then you can pay the approx 5000 and VAC fees and get the exemption 

Cheers


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi NB,
Your guidance is required to choose the best option in choosing between 189 and 190.
Option#1 (190): I have a valid invite from VIC-190 but the visa processing time is too high as compared to 189.
Option#2 (189): If I don't get 189 invite in August round, then I have to go with 190 or waste the invitation and wait for 189 next rounds. 

Which one is best as per the current stats of invitations and visa processing times ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majidk said:


> Hi NB,
> Your guidance is required to choose the best option in choosing between 189 and 190.
> Option#1 (190): I have a valid invite from VIC-190 but the visa processing time is too high as compared to 189.
> Option#2 (189): If I don't get 189 invite in August round, then I have to go with 190 or waste the invitation and wait for 189 next rounds.
> ...


For me the visa processing time is immaterial 
Today 189 is getting processed faster, tomorrow you will find that it’s 190

You have to decide if you can take the risk of wasting the 190 as you may not get it again and 189 is very uncertain as no clarity on how many invites they will issue in each round

Cheers


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

NB said:


> For me the visa processing time is immaterial
> Today 189 is getting processed faster, tomorrow you will find that it’s 190
> 
> You have to decide if you can take the risk of wasting the 190 as you may not get it again and 189 is very uncertain as no clarity on how many invites they will issue in each round
> ...


Thanks. It would be wise to go with one in hand rather than 100 in bushes...


----------



## Ranzeet (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks NB.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks NB for your time


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

srb10139 said:


> 1. My previous passport and all educational certificates have my name as *m. xyz-n-d*; but my current passport name is *m xyz n d* due to new regulation from the Government, this new naming standard is also reflected at my present employment as well as bank statement.
> 2. In one of my old Bank statements, my name was wrongly spelled as *xz n d*.
> 
> Hope it is clear now. Kindly suggest my way forward.
> Thanks in advance.





NB said:


> Not a big issue
> When ever asked in the application and other forms like 80/1221 if you have been known by any other name, give the other 2 combinations
> 
> In the meanwhile get an affidavit made from a notary that all 3 names belong to the same person and keep with you, in case asked by the CO
> ...


Hi NB,

I am currently applying for Visitor Visa (subclass 600 tourist) to sit for NAATI CCL test. 
1. Do I need to input all the different spellings of my name in my application separately? 
2. If yes to 1, then what evidence I provide for all the different variations - the affidavit that you mentioned above? 
3.Do I need to include also my old bank statement where one wrong spelling occurred?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am currently applying for Visitor Visa (subclass 600 tourist) to sit for NAATI CCL test.
> 1. Do I need to input all the different spellings of my name in my application separately?
> ...


1. YES
2. May not be required for a visitor visa
3. Depends on what evidence you are providing with the application. You have to show your roots in your home country even for a visitor visa
Last 6 months of 12 months bank statement is generally sufficient for a visitors visa along with other assets and your employment evidence

Cheers


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thanks for your reply. Bit more clarifications required:

If I input all the different variations of the name on ImmiAccount, the system is asking for evidence for each. So here what should I provide- that specific document where the name was spelled like that or the affidavit?

For the wrong spelling in one of the old bank statements, I don't normally need to include this bank statement for this visa application, but since I am mentioning the different name spelling of this bank statement, should I also include it as the evidence of the name variation?

Appreciate your kind assistance.

Sent from my FLA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi there NB, hope you're doing good. What are the risks of making the permanent move 3 years after getting granted 189 visa? Considering we'd require the RRV for traveling after 5 years have passed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Hi there NB, hope you're doing good. What are the risks of making the permanent move 3 years after getting granted 189 visa? Considering we'd require the RRV after 5 years has passes for traveling.


No risk
Apply for RRV after you complete 2 years of stay
You can continue to stay in Australia indefinitely even without a RRV after 5 years of grant 
RRV is needed only if you intend to travel out of Australia 
If you do not complete 2 years and yet you need to travel, you can easily get a 3 months RRV 157

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srb10139 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Bit more clarifications required:
> 
> ...


Best to consult a Mara agent
I can’t go into such specific 

Cheers


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

NB said:


> No risk
> Apply for RRV after you complete 2 years of stay
> You can continue to stay in Australia indefinitely even without a RRV after 5 years of grant
> RRV is needed only if you intend to travel out of Australia
> ...


Thanks NB! So ideally it would be Subclass 155 RRV with 5 year validity. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

I have submitted a single EOI (189) and have indicated in the application that I would be interested in the state nomination (visa 190 NSW). Should I submit another EOI separately for state nomination (NSW)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have submitted a single EOI (189) and have indicated in the application that I would be interested in the state nomination (visa 190 NSW). Should I submit another EOI separately for state nomination (NSW)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Most members submit separate EOIs for 189 and each state
Edit the 189 EOI and remove 190 nsw and file a separate EOI for nsw 190

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> Most members submit separate EOIs for 189 and each state
> Edit the 189 EOI and remove 190 nsw and file a separate EOI for nsw 190
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, this was of great help. I will go ahead and create a separate EOI for NSW. Thanks again! Cheers!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Sorry to bother you again NB. 

1. What is DOE and will it affect my application if I create a separate EOI for NSW? I saw a few posts which said that DOE will change if new EOI is submitted for NSW. 
2.And if I have to create a separate EOI, should I create it with a separate email id?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Sorry to bother you again NB.
> 
> 1. What is DOE and will it affect my application if I create a separate EOI for NSW? I saw a few posts which said that DOE will change if new EOI is submitted for NSW.
> 2.And if I have to create a separate EOI, should I create it with a separate email id?
> ...


1. DOE..Date of effect
That’s the date used for calculating the seniority in 189 invite 
The date of effect for nsw will be the current date, but as there is no seniority concept in 190, it doesn’t matter

2. you can use the same email id

Cheers


----------



## k1207 (Dec 12, 2018)

hi,

i applied for 189 visa on 27 feb, its been more than 4 months and no co contacted so far. Kindly suggeast me what to do next. 

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

k1207 said:


> hi,
> 
> i applied for 189 visa on 27 feb, its been more than 4 months and no co contacted so far. Kindly suggeast me what to do next.
> 
> Thank you


Wait patiently 
Do yoga and meditation to release stress
Forget that you have applied for PR and go about your daily routine 

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi,

I lodged 190 visa in May (without partner points), in form 80 and visa application did not mention any alias name for spouse (left other names for spouse as blank)

I got 189 invite in July (with partner points) and decided to lodge the 189 visa.
Only in tax documents, my spouse name is First SpouseFirstName Lastname, rest all documents my spouse name is firstname lastname.
I did not notice that during 190 visa filing as I did not claim partner points.
Please help what to mention in visa application and form 80 for 189, regarding spouse name. Any other things that need to be taken care, regarding spouse name for 189 visa lodge?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged 190 visa in May (without partner points), in form 80 and visa application did not mention any alias name for spouse (left other names for spouse as blank)
> 
> ...


Are you going to withdraw the 190 as you have submitted the 189 ?
If so, then nothing has to be done

This time wherever asked during application and various forms if your spouse has been known by any other name, give the tax document name
Get an affidavit made and keep with you that both names are of the same person

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Are you going to withdraw the 190 as you have submitted the 189 ?
> If so, then nothing has to be done
> 
> This time wherever asked during application and various forms if your spouse has been known by any other name, give the tax document name
> ...


I was thinking to withdraw 190, once I get 189 grant.
In that case form 80 and visa application, for 190 and 189 will have contradictory spouse names?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> I was thinking to withdraw 190, once I get 189 grant.
> In that case form 80 and visa application, for 190 and 189 will have contradictory spouse names?


You are complicating your own case
Better consult a Mara agent and take decision 
I have nothing further to add 

Cheers


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

1ab2 said:


> I was thinking to withdraw 190, once I get 189 grant.
> In that case form 80 and visa application, for 190 and 189 will have contradictory spouse names?


Can you get your visa fee refund if withdraw 190 application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majidk said:


> Can you get your visa fee refund if withdraw 190 application?


It depends when you lodged the visa and how much work they have already done on it

The chances are extremely low of getting a refund, but the faster you apply more the chances of maybe a partial refund 

Presume that you will not get a refund when taking a decision

Cheers


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi NB,
I got my PR in March 2019 and travelling to Oz in last week of July 2019. 
Unfortunately, today morning was bit by a stray dog and need to do my rabies shots. While the first 3 shots (Day 0, Day 7, Day 14) will be done in India. The last shot of the course on 28th day will be in Oz. Now, i have a few queries:
1. I am taking the doctors prescription that will be provided in India which will have the vaccination dates mentioned. Do i need to take any additional document other than this?
2. Do i need to upload this as "vaccination" schedule once i land in Oz? 
3. Would this be covered under Medicare? Or do i need to seek consultation or what would be the procedure?
Thanks & Regards,
Ravi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi NB,
> I got my PR in March 2019 and travelling to Oz in last week of July 2019.
> Unfortunately, today morning was bit by a stray dog and need to do my rabies shots. While the first 3 shots (Day 0, Day 7, Day 14) will be done in India. The last shot of the course on 28th day will be in Oz. Now, i have a few queries:
> 1. I am taking the doctors prescription that will be provided in India which will have the vaccination dates mentioned. Do i need to take any additional document other than this?
> ...


Absolutely no idea
AlSo recheck if you are allowed to enter Australia before your rabies shots are completed
Don’t take it lightly, is all I can say

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi NB,

Can you please advise for the below.

I have submitted R and R from my current company in 2017 for Vetessess Assessment. Now I am collecting documents for 489 visa. I am still working in the same company with same roles and responsibilities. I am going to take updated R and R from my manger. I mentioned in the letter like "This certificate is issued to Ms. XX on her request to submit the same to Australian Government, Department of Home Affairs - Immigration." Do I need to add anything extra other than mentioned above?

Please advise.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please advise for the below.
> 
> ...


If you can get your salary mentioned, it would be helpful 

I presume that it would be on the company letterhead 

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

NB said:


> If you can get your salary mentioned, it would be helpful
> 
> I presume that it would be on the company letterhead
> 
> Cheers



Thanks a ton NB.

Yes I have mentioned everything in letter like salary, permanent full time, all roles and responsibilities and I added the above mentioned line as last line, and going to take in company letter head also.

Is this ok?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Thanks a ton NB.
> 
> Yes I have mentioned everything in letter like salary, permanent full time, all roles and responsibilities and I added the above mentioned line as last line, and going to take in company letter head also.
> 
> Is this ok?


Good enough 

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

NB said:


> Good enough
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a ton NB.


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing good.

I am a Biotech engineering graduate, working as a software engineer.

I was using an agent for my application and waiting with 70 points for 261313 and my DOE August 2017.

My Skill assessment outcome got expired and I am trying to apply for ACS by myself this time (as my Agent is asking money to launch the ACS application).

I have prepared the documents, RPL, statutory declaration etc...

I have changed the RPL slightly and Statutory declaration.

But, Need some guidance on how to apply.
Whether my old outcome/application need to be linked with the new application?
ACS application was launched by my Agent before and I am doing this by myself now - will there be anything I need to take care like correspondence address, email etc... ?

Could you please help and direct on how to apply? and share any forums/links if possible?

As always, your help is greatly appreciated !

Regards,
Marshall


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marshall153 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> ...


You will have to link your old application to the new
ACS website has a very detailed booklet on how to apply
If you still have any doubts, you can drop an email to help ACS and they will respond promptly 
They are extremely helpful

Cheers


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks a lot NB.

When you say Booklet, Is the "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants" you refer to?

Regards,
Marshall


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

In general as per your experience, is it a good practice to keep both 190 and 189 in processing, or should withdraw 190 as soon as 189 visa is lodged?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Marshall153 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> ...


Hi Marshall,

Login with your old ACS credentials.
Next you will see - Create a New Application.
Select RPL ( as you know the charge/ fees is higher than the normal way)
Proceed further accordingly.

All applications are different. 

It won't allow you to create a new application. You need to use the same email address as the first case. Ask your agent about the login credentials. If you agent is using your email address in ACS, then go to the ACS page and click on Forgot Password so that you can receive the link to reset the password and then you can proceed further with a new application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In general as per your experience, is it a good practice to keep both 190 and 189 in processing, or should withdraw 190 as soon as 189 visa is lodged?


I would have withdrawn asap

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> I would have withdrawn asap
> 
> Cheers


Appreciate your reply.
May you please guide me for reasons to withdraw asap, as risk of 190 grant after 189 is one ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Appreciate your reply.
> May you please guide me for reasons to withdraw asap, as risk of 190 grant after 189 is one ?


Your questions are above my pay grade
You should consult a Mara agent
Bye

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Your questions are above my pay grade
> You should consult a Mara agent
> Bye
> 
> Cheers


I consulted couple of Mara agents, they said as I did not file through them, they cannot help here.


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi SG and NB,

Thanks a lot for the reply.

I believe my agent will be using a generalized credentials for all clients.

I will ask the credentials to my agent, but not sure whether he will share it 

I am sure, he was not using my email ID.

Can I create a new login and launch the application?

Anyhow, I understand I need to link my old ACS application with the ACS application which I am going to launch.

PS: My previous outcome was positive but the validity got expired. Hence I am applying once again.

As always, your help is greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Marshall C


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

1ab2 said:


> I consulted couple of Mara agents, they said as I did not file through them, they cannot help here.


Hi NB,
I just do not want to take any wrong decision, so wanted to weigh pros and cons , other than risk of 190 grant after 189.
Appreciate your help on this


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

The only difference between 189 and 190 is that you are required to live and work in the State (in this case NSW) that sponsors you for 2 years. Am I right?

I am asking because, a lot of people are willing to wait for 189 even after they get invited for 190. Are there any other restrictions from the state particularly NSW that discourage people from going ahead and taking the chance they have gotten (190)? I looked on the NSW website, but I don't see anything except the live and work for 2 years restriction. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> The only difference between 189 and 190 is that you are required to live and work in the State (in this case NSW) that sponsors you for 2 years. Am I right?
> 
> ...


That’s correct
No other difference between 189/190

Cheers


----------



## neo-the-one (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

in your reply to someone you mentioned "the chances of getting a lease without a credit and rental history will be an uphill task. You should plan to stay at an Airbnb property for few weeks till you can rent a place."

But what should I do after coming to Australia that would make getting rented apartment easier? I mean getting a job would help  What else?

Thanks and Regards,
neo-the-one


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neo-the-one said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> in your reply to someone you mentioned "the chances of getting a lease without a credit and rental history will be an uphill task. You should plan to stay at an Airbnb property for few weeks till you can rent a place."
> 
> ...


The landlord wants surety that you will be able to make the rental payments on time and will not wreck the place
That history takes time to build so initially you may have to settle for B grade properties which no one wants to rent till you have this history
For the rentals surety you can offer to pay a substantial rent in advance to sweeten your application 
But still Be prepared to get a lot of rejection for the properties you apply for

I am a landlord myself, so I know I would not like to rent my house to a new immigrant who has no prior references , unless I am desperate to rent it out 

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB

What is priority occupation list for 190 NSW which is recently released. My sister is HR manger with 5 years of experience. Can she apply?

I guess last year Human Resource manager occupation was not listed, but this is it is available with low priority.
Is it worth applying and is the rules same as 189.

Appreciate ur help mate.

Thanks and Cheers 


Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> What is priority occupation list for 190 NSW which is recently released. My sister is HR manger with 5 years of experience. Can she apply?
> 
> ...


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


You loose nothing in lodging an EOI in Skillselect if you are willing to live and work in nsw for 2 years

The rules are not the same as 189
Nsw can choose any applicant they like irrespective of when they applied or how many points they have 

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi NB,

It's regarding Visa documents submission, there is a designation mismatch in between Offer letter and experience letter. In offer letter it is "abc" and in experience letter it is "xyz", i didn't get any promotion during my tenure. I did ACS with "xyz" as my designation. So, will it create any confusion if I submit both the letters? I approached my company to provide revised offer letter but they denied.

Please suggest.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> It's regarding Visa documents submission, there is a designation mismatch in between Offer letter and experience letter. In offer letter it is "abc" and in experience letter it is "xyz", i didn't get any promotion during my tenure. I did ACS with "xyz" as my designation. So, will it create any confusion if I submit both the letters? I approached my company to provide revised offer letter but they denied.
> 
> ...


What about all other evidence ?
Passport, tax, bank statement, income tax etc.. what name do they show ?
Why this discrepancy in offer letter ?

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

NB said:


> What about all other evidence ?
> 
> Passport, tax, bank statement, income tax etc.. what name do they show ?
> 
> ...


There is no problem with rest of the documents.

Not sure why there is discrepancy in offer letter.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello NB,

I have few questions with regards to Medicare Levy and Medicare Levy Surcharge.

1) Are they applicable from the day we are granted Medicare Card? Or Do we get 1 year window from the date we are granted Medicare card in Australia before we are subject to Medicare Levy and Medicare Levy Surcharge?

2) Can we take Private Health Insurance to get exemption from both Medicare Levy and Medicare Levy Surcharge?

3) Are there any specific guidelines on the Private Insurance that we must buy to seek exemption?

4) Which is the cheapest Private Insurance that we can buy if the intention is just to avoid Medicare Levy and Medicare Levy Surcharge?

Thanks a lot for your inputs in this regard.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have few questions with regards to Medicare Levy and Medicare Levy Surcharge.
> 
> ...


1. There is no window
The day you become eligible to apply for a Medicare card, you become liable to pay the medical levy and surcharge, irrespective of whether you apply for the Medicare card or not

2. you cannot get exemption from Medical levy, only the medical levy surcharge

3. You can check the health insurance you are proposing to buy, if it is MLS compliant or not

4. HCF is the cheapest as far as I know. But it’s a useless piece of paper in case of a real emergency. It just saves MLS and has been pulled up by regulatory authorities several times

I hope you are aware that MLS kicks in only after you cross 90,000 aud individually or 180,000 aud as a couple

Cheers


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. There is no window
> 
> 4. HCF is the cheapest as far as I know. But it’s a useless piece of paper in case of a real emergency. It just saves MLS and has been pulled up by regulatory authorities several times
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. So if I understand correctly, if our taxable family income is 200,000 we will be subject to Medicare Levy Surcharge of 1.25% (AUD 2500) per annum. So its better to go for Private insurance where the premium is less than 2500 per annum !

Can we go for private health insurance only for Hospital cover and not any Extra cover?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Thanks NB. So if I understand correctly, if our taxable family income is 200,000 we will be subject to Medicare Levy Surcharge of 1.25% (AUD 2500) per annum. So its better to go for Private insurance where the premium is less than 2500 per annum !
> 
> Can we go for private health insurance only for Hospital cover and not any Extra cover?


Yes

But I went for a really good insurance as I believed that even if spend a few hundred dollars more, I have an insurance I can really rely on
I bought from Phoenix 

I hope you are aware that the longer you delay the private health insurance, the higher the premium you pay as they add a penalty

You can take your own decision

Cheers


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi NB,

During lodging an EOI, there is a question where they ask the usual country of residence. 
I am currently living in Australia but my home country is Nepal and I mentioned the same in EOI.
Do I need to change it to Australia or Keep it the same way?


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi NB,

During lodging an EOI, there is a question where they ask the usual country of residence. 
I am currently living in Australia but my home country is Nepal and I mentioned the same in EOI.
Do I need to change it to Australia or Keep it the same way?

Thanks a ton


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Piyali said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> During lodging an EOI, there is a question where they ask the usual country of residence.
> I am currently living in Australia but my home country is Nepal and I mentioned the same in EOI.
> ...


Any thoughts @NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyali said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> During lodging an EOI, there is a question where they ask the usual country of residence.
> I am currently living in Australia but my home country is Nepal and I mentioned the same in EOI.
> ...


Usual country of residence is where you have stayed for the last 6 months or intend to stay for the next 6 months

So i presume that the above will match your stay so it will be Australia 

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

NB said:


> What about all other evidence ?
> 
> Passport, tax, bank statement, income tax etc.. what name do they show ?
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

There is no problem with other documents/evidences.

There was a change in designation in the company tool by the manager. It was not a promotion, it was as per process.

So, what should I do? Shall I submit offer and experience letter with discrepancy in designation?

The company can not provide revised offer letter. 

Please suggest.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> There is no problem with other documents/evidences.
> 
> ...


Not a big deal
I would not worry too much as long as you have not fabricated any evidence especially RnR 

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

NB said:


> Not a big deal
> 
> I would not worry too much as long as you have not fabricated any evidence especially RnR
> 
> ...


Cool, I will submit both then.

Thanks NB.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

While uploading documents for visa (already lodged) , for provident fund statements, by mistake I selected document type as tax document. The name of the file I have given as "Company Name -Provident Fund.pdf"
Will this be an issue?


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

Dear All,
Today, I have received +VE assessment from the Engineering Australia as Civil Engineer ANZSCO Code 233211. My total points are 65 (Age. 30. Degree 15. Work Experience. 10. PTE-A .10)
I have following question
1.	My PTE-A is 26 months old and only 10 months left as DIBP accepts within 36 months. Will I be able to complete the process (EOI, ITA, VISA APPLICATION) till I get PR grant in the 10 months with THESE scores?

2.	I am going to get married by the end of this year. My spouse is an Architect. How can I involve her in the process and increase points? Do I need to get married now to include her in EOI or it can be done later? (also considering my PTE-A will be expired in 10 months).

It will be really helpful if you guys can help me to move ahead wisely. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Dear All,
> Today, I have received +VE assessment from the Engineering Australia as Civil Engineer ANZSCO Code 233211. My total points are 65 (Age. 30. Degree 15. Work Experience. 10. PTE-A .10)
> I have following question
> 1.	My PTE-A is 26 months old and only 10 months left as DIBP accepts within 36 months. Will I be able to complete the process (EOI, ITA, VISA APPLICATION) till I get PR grant in the 10 months with THESE scores?
> ...


1. I hope you have already sent your scores to DHA through the PTEA website ?
Because PTEA scores are valid for only 2 years and DHA has no way of verifying that the scores are genuine after that

Your scores need to be valid only till the date of the invite, not the grant

2. You can add your wife at any point of time before you get the grant
Getting a PR for a spouse after grant is very time consuming, costly and cumbersome 

I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> While uploading documents for visa (already lodged) , for provident fund statements, by mistake I selected document type as tax document. The name of the file I have given as "Company Name -Provident Fund.pdf"
> Will this be an issue?


Hi Nb,

Please suggest


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. I hope you have already sent your scores to DHA through the PTEA website ?
> Because PTEA scores are valid for only 2 years and DHA has no way of verifying that the scores are genuine after that
> 
> Your scores need to be valid only till the date of the invite, not the grant
> ...


Unfortunately, i haven't sent my scores to DHA. I only mentioned during filling out the form of PTE A that i am giving PTE A for skilled immigration to Australia. I thought this was it.
I faced the same problem during CDR assessment from EA when EA was unable to verify my scores. I contacted PTE team. They gave me an email on which Institutions can verify results after expiry of scores.
EA accepted it as they sent email to Pearson to confirm my scores. I hope DHA would do the same. Otherwise, i will have no other option and i cant give PTE again as my country does not conduct it. I was employed in Saudi Arabia back then when i gave my PTE A. 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Unfortunately, i haven't sent my scores to DHA. I only mentioned during filling out the form of PTE A that i am giving PTE A for skilled immigration to Australia. I thought this was it.
> I faced the same problem during CDR assessment from EA when EA was unable to verify my scores. I contacted PTE team. They gave me an email on which Institutions can verify results after expiry of scores.
> EA accepted it as they sent email to Pearson to confirm my scores. I hope DHA would do the same. Otherwise, i will have no other option and i cant give PTE again as my country does not conduct it. I was employed in Saudi Arabia back then when i gave my PTE A.
> Thanks
> ...


Try your luck

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> While uploading documents for visa (already lodged) , for provident fund statements, by mistake I selected document type as tax document. The name of the file I have given as "Company Name -Provident Fund.pdf"
> Will this be an issue?


Forgot to mention, its for the claimed employment period
NB, Please suggest.
Thanks in advance


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi NB,

Hope you are fine, and thank you in advance for your help!

One of my friends is planning to submit his EOI for 189 and 190 with 261312 (Developer). His partner is a tester (261314). If the partner has a positive ACS score and qualifies English conditions, will it be possible for them to claim partner points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are fine, and thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> One of my friends is planning to submit his EOI for 189 and 190 with 261312 (Developer). His partner is a tester (261314). If the partner has a positive ACS score and qualifies English conditions, will it be possible for them to claim partner points?


He will get partner points in 190 not in 189
If they are in nsw, they have a chance of SS as software tester

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

1ab2 said:


> Forgot to mention, its for the claimed employment period
> NB, Please suggest.
> Thanks in advance


While uploading documents for visa (already lodged) , for provident fund statements, by mistake I selected document type as tax document. The name of the file I have given as "Company Name -Provident Fund.pdf"
Will this be an issue?

Hi NB,
May you please . help on this one.


----------



## Ranzeet (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi, I had applied SA 489 as offshore 80 points on 4th july but my skill assessment from EA will complete 2 years on 27th july. Will SA consider it or aks for new skill assessment? On outcome letter from Engineers australia no validity or expiry mentioned. Please help me out. NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ranzeet said:


> Hi, I had applied SA 489 as offshore 80 points on 4th july but my skill assessment from EA will complete 2 years on 27th july. Will SA consider it or aks for new skill assessment? On outcome letter from Engineers australia no validity or expiry mentioned. Please help me out. NB


No idea about SA or EA process 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello NB,

I am planning to get the PCCs (US & India) for myself and my family. In this regard, please advise if I need a PCC for my 8 year old son, or should it be just for my wife and I? Also, I still haven't received any invites from NSW, I am thinking of getting the PCCs in advance as I am worried that they might not arrive on time. Will it negatively impact the IED? Thank you in advance.

Regards,

AJ


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

1ab2 said:


> While uploading documents for visa (already lodged) , for provident fund statements, by mistake I selected document type as tax document. The name of the file I have given as "Company Name -Provident Fund.pdf"
> Will this be an issue?
> 
> Hi NB,
> May you please . help on this one.


Hi NB, May you please answer my query


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

I think there's no time line given for expiry of EA assessment and it should hold good for at least 3 yrs as does the language ability score. Experts can elaborate further. 
Best of luck 🙂


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB, May you please answer my query


While uploading documents for visa (already lodged) , for provident fund statements, by mistake I selected document type as tax document. The name of the file I have given as "Company Name -Provident Fund.pdf"
Will this be an issue?

Bumping it up, in case you missed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello NB,

I am planning to get the PCCs (US & India) for myself and my family. In this regard, please advise if I need a PCC for my 8 year old son, or should it be just for my wife and I? Also, I still haven't received any invites from NSW, I am thinking of getting the PCCs in advance as I am worried that they might not arrive on time. Will it negatively impact the IED? Thank you in advance.

Regards,

AJ


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I am planning to get the PCCs (US & India) for myself and my family. In this regard, please advise if I need a PCC for my 8 year old son, or should it be just for my wife and I? Also, I still haven't received any invites from NSW, I am thinking of getting the PCCs in advance as I am worried that they might not arrive on time. Will it negatively impact the IED? Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...


Your son doesn’t need PCC

DHA is probably moving towards the system of 1 year IED irrespective of medical and pcc expiry 

It’s still being implemented and not very widespread but my personal understanding is that this will be the norm in coming days

Don’t time too hard just estimate the time required and likely date of invite and apply 

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

While uploading documents for visa (already lodged) , for provident fund statements, by mistake I selected document type as tax document. The name of the file I have given as "Company Name -Provident Fund.pdf"
Will this be an issue?

Please help!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> Your son doesn’t need PCC
> 
> DHA is probably moving towards the system of 1 year IED irrespective of medical and pcc expiry
> 
> ...


Thank you so much NB. I appreciate your advice. Thank you!


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

NB said:


> If you can get your salary mentioned, it would be helpful
> 
> I presume that it would be on the company letterhead
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Is getting salary mentioned important?
I've already got my ACS cleared with current employer RnR, trying to get a Stat declaration from a colleague in previous employer... Will it important to have last drawn salary mentioned on previous employers RnR via Stat declaration?
Thanks..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sk2019au said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Is getting salary mentioned important?
> I've already got my ACS cleared with current employer RnR, trying to get a Stat declaration from a colleague in previous employer... Will it important to have last drawn salary mentioned on previous employers RnR via Stat declaration?
> Thanks..


The CO in many cases insist on having the salary mentioned in the reference letter
If you are getting a Statutory declaration, then it it may not be necessary 

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey
I have filed my application without medicals. Can that be the reason of slow processing? Is medical mandatory for allotment of a CO? Can someone please guide me how the process works? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> Hey
> I have filed my application without medicals. Can that be the reason of slow processing? Is medical mandatory for allotment of a CO? Can someone please guide me how the process works? Thanks.


Any particular reason you haven’t completed the medicals ?
Most members submit a complete application which includes medicals and pcc

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

NB said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...


I was busy and could not take time out for medicals.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> I was busy and could not take time out for medicals.


If you can spare time for medicals, I am sure DHA will be grateful

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

NB said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> > I was busy and could not take time out for medicals.
> ...


Is it because of an incomplete file that they have increased my time from 9 -13 months to 10-15 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> Is it because of an incomplete file that they have increased my time from 9 -13 months to 10-15 months.


Do you think that time limit has been increased specifically for your case ?
You need to understand the process, but then again , I forgot you don’t have the time

So let it be
Wait for the CO to contact you and as and when you have time complete your medicals 

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

NB said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it because of an incomplete file that they have increased my time from 9 -13 months to 10-15 months.
> ...


I dont know whether the time limit has been increased for my case specifically. I would really appreciate if you could share with me any link or file which can give me a deeper understanding of the process. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> I dont know whether the time limit has been increased for my case specifically. I would really appreciate if you could share with me any link or file which can give me a deeper understanding of the process. Thanks


Here you go

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

NB said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know whether the time limit has been increased for my case specifically. I would really appreciate if you could share with me any link or file which can give me a deeper understanding of the process. Thanks
> ...


Thanks a lot. Much obliged.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

You sure do have a sense of humor NB!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> You sure do have a sense of humor NB!!


What else do I tell such people
They think they are obliging the Australian government by applying to migrate
For 6 months he hasn’t been able to spare a couple of hours for medicals

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB, May you please answer my query


While uploading documents for visa (already lodged) , for provident fund statements, by mistake I selected document type as tax document. The name of the file I have given as "Company Name -Provident Fund.pdf"
Will this be an issue?

Hi NB,
May you please . help on this one.

Hi NB,
I am posting this since last 1-2 days, not sure you not have missed the same.
Can you please help me?


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi NB,

Unfortunately, I missed the pre-invite from 190 victoria, and its expired now. What I can do now?

Please advice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Unfortunately, I missed the pre-invite from 190 victoria, and its expired now. What I can do now?
> 
> Please advice


You can write to Vic and request them to revalidate the same
You have to give extremely strong and credible reasons why you missed the invite 
Maybe they will issue the invite again

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

NB said:


> You can write to Vic and request them to revalidate the same
> You have to give extremely strong and credible reasons why you missed the invite
> Maybe they will issue the invite again
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thank you NB for your prompt response.

I will write them. In between can I submit a new EOI also without with drawing the old one?


Please advice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you NB for your prompt response.
> 
> ...


Nope

You cannot have 2 identical EOIs

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks NB for your prompt response


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi NB,
I have lodged my application(262112-ICT Security Specialist) on 4th Jun with 80 points for NSW as a primary applicant. My wife is in USA and I have got my dependent visa and I will be moving to USA and will wait till the time we get our grant.
What all things do I need to update in my application with regards to my USA visa and my movement.(total docs uploaded so far-56).

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Hi NB,
> I have lodged my application(262112-ICT Security Specialist) on 4th Jun with 80 points for NSW as a primary applicant. My wife is in USA and I have got my dependent visa and I will be moving to USA and will wait till the time we get our grant.
> What all things do I need to update in my application with regards to my USA visa and my movement.(total docs uploaded so far-56).
> 
> Thanks


Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your new USA address and contact details once you have moved


Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks NB.
1. Don't I need to upload my visa copy.
2. Apart from this do I need to upload any doc if in case I switch my job or if my payroll shifts from India to USA.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 1. Don't I need to upload my visa copy.
> 2. Apart from this do I need to upload any doc if in case I switch my job or if my payroll shifts from India to USA.
> 
> Thanks


In that same link as I said you give your new details, company, designation , address, email, phone number, residential address etc.
Visa copy is not required 

Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Great, thanks a lot.


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get to know you missed it? Did the email go to spam folder? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

inspi said:


> How did you get to know you missed it? Did the email go to spam folder?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi NB,

Can you please advice for the below.

Yesterday I have updated my 190 Victoria EOI by removing one company's employment and my date of effect will remains the same. After that I came to know that I have received my pre-invite from Victoria on May 15th. Unfortunately I missed that email. 

Today I withdrawn my 190 EOI Victoria, because there is no point in sending an email to re-validate the invite because I have already updated some changes in EOI after the pre-invite. 

And today I created new EOI for 190 Victoria. 

Is it helpful if I mail them saying I missed pre invite for XXX EOI number and withdrawn the same application and I created new EOI XX number for the same. Do you recommend to send an email to them saying the above?

Please advice.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please advice for the below.
> 
> ...


You can 

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

priyasanuel said:


> Yeah



which email id you would be emailing to to check with Vic govt?

Now am getting doubtful if I have missed the invite in similar way.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Dear NB,
I got the below response after I made an Enquiery for my mistake during submission of my application for south australia 489 : 
Thank you for your recent email.



We have attached your email to your application and it will be considered during the assessment.



Please note that you cannot submit any mandatory documents after submission. If you have failed to attach a mandatory document, the information may not be considered.



Unless Immigration SA specifically request further documentation, you do not need to submit anything further.



Thank you for your interest in South Australia.

I do not get it, they are stating that I cannot upload a document after the submission of my application and at the same time during my phone conversation with the support officer she said that it will be fine and we will ask you for further documentation and you won't be rejected due to a simple mistake. What is going on with them?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Dear NB,
> I got the below response after I made an Enquiery for my mistake during submission of my application for south australia 489 :
> Thank you for your recent email.
> 
> ...


You need to wait patiently 
I think this email is just to encourage applicants to submit a complete application 
I am sure that the documents you attached in the email will be considered 

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> You need to wait patiently
> I think this email is just to encourage applicants to submit a complete application
> I am sure that the documents you attached in the email will be considered
> 
> Cheers


Oh... I get it now, that is probable. By the way I love it when you say " You need to wait patiently" . LOL


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

*Email and Status in EOI*

HI NB,

Want to check a scenario, Lets says the email for Pre-invite is missed or goes unnoticed either it goes to spam or after adding the migration id as contact and there is change in email id from which pre-invite is sent and it goes to spam. Anyhow, the email is missed, does the status in skillselect also changes from Submitted to something else. 

Would request you to reply.

Thank you.

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajat Bhandari said:


> HI NB,
> 
> Want to check a scenario, Lets says the email for Pre-invite is missed or goes unnoticed either it goes to spam or after adding the migration id as contact and there is change in email id from which pre-invite is sent and it goes to spam. Anyhow, the email is missed, does the status in skillselect also changes from Submitted to something else.
> 
> ...


Skillselect status changes only when you get the final invite from the state
All steps prior to that are not reflected at all on Skillselect



All the correspondence is directly between the state and the applicant with out involving Skillselect 

Cheers


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

Okay thanks. So, nowhere else you get to know if email is missed. 




NB said:


> Skillselect status changes only when you get the final invite from the state
> All steps prior to that are not reflected at all on Skillselect
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajat Bhandari said:


> Okay thanks. So, nowhere else you get to know if email is missed.


Contact the state and check

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

NB said:


> You can
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much NB. I will write them today itself.


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

NB said:


> Contact the state and check
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

I have a query on ACS assessment for Australian PR.
If I have a B.tech degree in EEE, graduated in 2010,
2 years of IT experience from 2010-2012, a full-time MBA,majored in IT from 2012-2014 and 5 years of experience in IT from 2014 to 2019(all in India).

Could you plz tell me, How many years of experience will be considered from ACS assessment?

Thank you.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## Midit629 (Mar 13, 2019)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> I have a query on ACS assessment for Australian PR.
> If I have a B.tech degree in EEE, graduated in 2010,
> 2 years of IT experience from 2010-2012, a full-time MBA,majored in IT from 2012-2014 and 5 years of experience in IT from 2014 to 2019(all in India).
> 
> ...



Most probably ACS will deduct 4 years as criterion for meeting AQF you will be left with 3 years of experience.


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

NB said:


> Contact the state and check
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Any particular email if where we can contact victoria state.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

inspi said:


> Any particular email if where we can contact victoria state.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I mean email id. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> Any particular email if where we can contact victoria state.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Here you go

[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello NB

I have a query regarding the ACS assessment. I have submitted my application with all the details on 12th of July after receiving the positive assessment from the ACS. But ACS has missed one of my oversees( Melbourne) experience of 3 months which is dated back more than 6 years back and now they have corrected it. My doubt is should I update my application again with the new ACS details or not as the new ACS assessment is not impacting the overall points. My only concern is that my profile will get updated with the new date and I will eventually lose 30 days.

Please suggest .....


263111 - Computer Network & System Engineer
Work Ex - 10 |Language - 20 | Age - 25 | Qualifications- 15 | Partner skills - 5 | 
EoI - July1, 2019 
189 - 75 Points
190 ( NSW) - 80 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AG_PR said:


> Hello NB
> 
> I have a query regarding the ACS assessment. I have submitted my application with all the details on 12th of July after receiving the positive assessment from the ACS. But ACS has missed one of my oversees( Melbourne) experience of 3 months which is dated back more than 6 years back and now they have corrected it. My doubt is should I update my application again with the new ACS details or not as the new ACS assessment is not impacting the overall points. My only concern is that my profile will get updated with the new date and I will eventually lose 30 days.
> 
> ...


Your date of effect will not change, if there is no change of points
You should do it asap

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,
What is the process to withdraw a visa application? Form 1446 needs to be uploaded in "others " section, or anything else required?


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

*Query Regarding NSW*

Hi NB,

First of all, thank you so much for taking out time and helping out so many people with answering their queries, that too with amazing turn around time. 

I have submitted an EOI for NSW 190 under job code 225113 (75 +5 points). 

I have query, does having a blood relative in NSW help?

If yes, how do you communicate it to state authorities after you get the pre-invite (not received yet), is there a question in NSW Nomination form or anywhere else it can be?

Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajat Bhandari said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for taking out time and helping out so many people with answering their queries, that too with amazing turn around time.
> 
> ...


There is nearly a 100% conversion of pre invites to final invites in case of nsw
So unless you have made a mistake in claiming points or experience, there is no chance of being rejected by nsw after getting a preinvite 



If you have a blood relation you can try for 489 family sponsored visa if you are eligible and interested 

Cheers


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks. I have not received the pre invite yet. I would wait for 190 first, then will take a call on 489. 

Cheers. 



NB said:


> There is nearly a 100% conversion of pre invites to final invites in case of nsw
> So unless you have made a mistake in claiming points or experience, there is no chance of being rejected by nsw after getting a preinvite
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Your date of effect will not change, if there is no change of points
> You should do it asap
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your prompt response. I have made the changes and although my points remains same it shows "Your EOI has been updated" on 30/07/2019. So my EOI effective date will be 30th july or my earlier date.


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

AG_PR said:


> Thanks NB for your prompt response. I have made the changes and although my points remains same it shows "Your EOI has been updated" on 30/07/2019. So my EOI effective date will be 30th july or my earlier date.


Thanks NB , I just checked Date of effect is showing as old date only. 

Regards,
AG


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> What is the process to withdraw a visa application? Form 1446 needs to be uploaded in "others " section, or anything else required?


Its urgent. Can you pls help me.


----------



## Icecoldtoto (May 11, 2019)

Hi guys, please advise.

85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AG_PR said:


> Thanks NB for your prompt response. I have made the changes and although my points remains same it shows "Your EOI has been updated" on 30/07/2019. So my EOI effective date will be 30th july or my earlier date.


In the EOI you can check your date of effect at the very end 
That is what is important and that should show the earlier date

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> What is the process to withdraw a visa application? Form 1446 needs to be uploaded in "others " section, or anything else required?


You have to check all the drop downs carefully in the Immiaccount Under documents uploading section
I don’t have access to Immiaccount drop downs as I have got my pr
If you are sure that there is no specific drop down for 1446, then only upload under others 
Nothing else is required 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Icecoldtoto said:


> Hi guys, please advise.
> 
> 85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?
> 
> Thanks


I don’t predict invites 
Check in Iscah website 

Cheers


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi NB,

I need your advise or suggestions.
I will be in Mebourne during mid of August for my initial entry. Its just for one week. So in this weeks time what best I can do interms of job search. 
Also for travelling what and all documents to be carried otherthan passport and grant letter.
Need your all suggesgions.

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I need your advise or suggestions.
> I will be in Mebourne during mid of August for my initial entry. Its just for one week. So in this weeks time what best I can do interms of job search.
> ...


I don’t think you can do any job search in such a short period, unless you have interviews lined up in advance

The time may be better used in selecting a suburb where you would like to live when you move permanently 

Cheers


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi NB, need your advice on following point regarding whether PGDM should be called Masters or a Graduate diploma. 

The degree says "Post Graduate Diploma in Management" followed by "Approved by All India Council for Technical Education and Association of Indian Universities as equivalent to MBA". Further, Vetassess has recognized, in skills assessment letter, it as "as comparable to the educational level of an* AQF Master degree* and is therefore at the required level". 
However, from the other perspective, the name itself contains ‘diploma’ and not ‘masters’.

In this context, what would be appropriate to be mentioned as qualification type for this education- ‘Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology’ or ‘Graduate Diploma’?
Thanks


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi NB,
I have submitted two EOI's with same points for NSW 190 with *different email addresses* so that I don't miss an email from NSW. Does it have any adverse impact on my application? 
My friend has lodged multiple EOIs for 189 with same email ID. He suggested me to do so. Is there will be any problem with two same EOIs. Please guide


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Icecoldtoto said:


> Hi guys, please advise.
> 
> 85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Piyali said:


> Hi NB,
> I have submitted two EOI's with same points for NSW 190 with *different email addresses* so that I don't miss an email from NSW. Does it have any adverse impact on my application?
> My friend has lodged multiple EOIs for 189 with same email ID. He suggested me to do so. Is there will be any problem with two same EOIs. Please guide


I hope your friend hasn't placed multiple EOI on the same date. If so, hr will get invited multiple times & will waste other's chance of getting invited.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Rockstarapaque said:


> I hope your friend hasn't placed multiple EOI on the same date. If so, hr will get invited multiple times & will waste other's chance of getting invited.


Greedy agents motivating people to lodge multiple EOI so that they can charge them $500 to $600. People blindly follow them. Even I am doubtful that DOHA might not take down both EOI's for 190 as they are same. I should not have listened to him.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VK246 said:


> Hi NB, need your advice on following point regarding whether PGDM should be called Masters or a Graduate diploma.
> 
> The degree says "Post Graduate Diploma in Management" followed by "Approved by All India Council for Technical Education and Association of Indian Universities as equivalent to MBA". Further, Vetassess has recognized, in skills assessment letter, it as "as comparable to the educational level of an* AQF Master degree* and is therefore at the required level".
> However, from the other perspective, the name itself contains ‘diploma’ and not ‘masters’.
> ...


I would have gone with masters
Vetassess assessment is more important then what the degree says

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyali said:


> Hi NB,
> I have submitted two EOI's with same points for NSW 190 with *different email addresses* so that I don't miss an email from NSW. Does it have any adverse impact on my application?
> My friend has lodged multiple EOIs for 189 with same email ID. He suggested me to do so. Is there will be any problem with two same EOIs. Please guide


It’s absolutely unethical and may even be illegal
You should immediately withdraw one

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyali said:


> Icecoldtoto said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, please advise.
> ...


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s absolutely unethical and may even be illegal
> You should immediately withdraw one
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB 
I have same thoughts, so withdrawn the EOI submitted last night.


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

NB said:


> Many co may not give the grant if the validity of the passport is less then 6 months
> 
> Just get it renewed and get it out of the way
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

This is to update the new passport details for my daughter in the Immi Account.
While mentioning in the change in circumstances -> update passport details,

What shall i select from below reasons as per the website ?
Reason ->
Expired
Cancelled
Damaged
Stolen
Incorrectly recorded
Lost

As none of above are valid since her passport is not expired yet. It just that i have renewed it considering its expiry date is close.

Thanks..!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> This is to update the new passport details for my daughter in the Immi Account.
> While mentioning in the change in circumstances -> update passport details,
> ...


I would have gone with expired 

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

NB said:


> I would have gone with expired
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Man..!!


----------



## kinas (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello NB,

I need your kind advice please of my case.

my profile:

261313 Software Engineer

75 points for 189 (10 points English + 5 partner assessment)

I just have 489 visa invitation from Queensland.

I will lose 5 points of age in March 2020

I will gain extra 5 points for my wife assessment if November changes applied



1. Should I accept the 489 Queensland invitation, or I have a chance to get 189 before I lose age points?

2. If I accepted the 489 invitation, can I still get invitation for 189 or 190? (I created separate EOIs for each visa type)

3. At which stage of 489 visa process I still be able to receive invitation for 189 and cancel the 489 visa? I mean if I accepted the invitation and then the visa is granted, I still safely be able to cancel the 489 visa and continue with the 189 invitation (the processing of 489 visa will be very fast because it will be removed at mid of November).

4. If I landed at Australia with the 489 visa can I improve my points for 189 invitation to get PR quickly rather than waiting 2 years with 489 visa?



Sorry for this long question, but I am confused and need your support.



Thanks,


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

kinas said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> 
> 1. Should I accept the 489 Queensland invitation, or I have a chance to get 189 before I lose age points?


This is a decision you have to make. It's difficult to predict any invites as there has been a lot many changes in recent month and lot many yet to come.




kinas said:


> 2. If I accepted the 489 invitation, can I still get invitation for 189 or 190? (I created separate EOIs for each visa type)


Yes, you are eligible to apply for 189 visa even if you have a 489 invite or grant.




kinas said:


> 3. At which stage of 489 visa process I still be able to receive invitation for 189 and cancel the 489 visa? I mean if I accepted the invitation and then the visa is granted, I still safely be able to cancel the 489 visa and continue with the 189 invitation (the processing of 489 visa will be very fast because it will be removed at mid of November).


If you have a separate EOI for 189 then no impact of 489 processing will be on 189. They will remain completely independent. As per DHA, whatever is the latest visa you will have will be the valid one. For e.g. , if you get 489 grant and get 189 grant after that, then 189 will be considered valid and vice-a-versa. Anyhow, you can withdraw your 489 application the moment you get a 189 invite. 
Do remember that there won't be any refund of the visa fee in any case.



kinas said:


> 4. If I landed at Australia with the 489 visa can I improve my points for 189 invitation to get PR quickly rather than waiting 2 years with 489 visa?


Yes, you can. 



Sorry for this long question, but I am confused and need your support.



Thanks,


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi NB,

Can you please advice for the below.

I have lodged EOI for 190 Victoria on 29th July and waiting for invite now, and after that Victoria has introduced a new platform to manage visa nomination. 

My doubt is do I need to register in that new platform also or I need to wait for invite and register in the new platform within 14 days?


Please advice.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please advice for the below.
> 
> ...


Depends on the profession code. For some only EOI is needed for the invite and no state application is needed while for some state application is needed. Anyone can advise better if you provide your job code. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Depends on the profession code. For some only EOI is needed for the invite and no state application is needed while for some state application is needed. Anyone can advise better if you provide your job code.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Hi,

Thanks you for your quick response.

My job Code is 312211 - Civil Engineering Draft Person.

How to know if EOI is required or not? Any reference for the same.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check state site and it would tell you all the details you need to know. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## balajimn (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi NB
Could you please go thru my case, help me as I am in dilemma. 
Many thanks and much appreciated for your time spending on this case.

This is my case,
1.	My current 4 year 457 visa (2614) is expiring on 30-oct-19.

2.	My EOI (189 & 190) on code 2613 is 75 pts, with DOE: 19-jun-19, this total points included the 5 pts after my spouse skill accessed in same job code 2613 & PTE 50+. After 16th Nov, Will my points increase to 80 or 85. I am not using any agent.
I have checked in below site calculator and it shows 85 pts (10 for spouse skill accessment & 5 for English test)
seekvisa.com.au/australia-pr-points-calculator-from-16-november-2019/
Will I get invitation on Dec 11th based on new points added? Based on current trend for 75 pts, I have doubt whether I will get PR before Oct end, so I have to ask my company to do 482 visa.

3.	I have informed my company with above details and they gave me two options
i)	ENS 186 TRTS Visa, but all agent fees (4500 AUD) + applications charges I have to pay. Company will pay only the SAF levy.
ii)	482 Visa for renewal and company will do this.
I really bothered about this extra cost involved with agent (must), if I accept company sponsorship but how long this 186 TRTS visa for 2614 code, no idea for me. Is it depends on job code? In general 12 – 16 months according to homeaffairs site.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

balajimn said:


> Hi NB
> Could you please go thru my case, help me as I am in dilemma.
> Many thanks and much appreciated for your time spending on this case.
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites
I don’t know what help I can give you 

Cheers


----------



## kushanmw (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi NB,

Can you please comment on below queries?

1). Can I lodge EOI for TAS in the stream of Computer System and Network Engineer 263111? Is this occupation in Tasmania occupation list?

2). I have only 65 points with the nomination 10 points, So, what are the territories I can apply for 489 right now?

Regards,
Kush.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kushanmw said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please comment on below queries?
> 
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Hi NB,

The recent assessment from ACS doesn't show the countries that i have worked (India and Philippines) but simply mentioned as outside Australia. Also, it has latest designation as "Application Development associate manager".

While updating the EOIs

*Option 1:* The breakdown of each location and mention the positions for various duration as submitted in RnR 
or 
*Option 2:* Specify my latest designation for all locations?

I think, the first option makes more sense to me, could you please clarify?

Thanks,
-Devendra


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

devendravelegandla said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> The recent assessment from ACS doesn't show the countries that i have worked (India and Philippines) but simply mentioned as outside Australia. Also, it has latest designation as "Application Development associate manager".
> 
> ...


When applying for ACS assessment, did you show separate episodes for each country ?
If so, you can write back to ACS and ask them to revise the assessment orders to show the various countries separately 


Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Yes, i did. My latest RnR has all the locations and designations i have worked till date. 



NB said:


> When applying for ACS assessment, did you show separate episodes for each country ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

ok, thanks.



NB said:


> When applying for ACS assessment, did you show separate episodes for each country ?
> If so, you can write back to ACS and ask them to revise the assessment orders to show the various countries separately
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi NB,

Appreciate if you can help whether these documents are considered as proof of fund by South Australia 

1. Employee Provident Fund = Yes / No
2. Public Provident Fund = Yes / No
3. Mutual fund Investment statement = Yes / No

Thank you in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

toakagrawal said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Appreciate if you can help whether these documents are considered as proof of fund by South Australia
> 
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have uploaded renewed passport details under change of passport as it was about to expire in 6months.

Do I need to update any more form like 80 or 1221 with new passport details? 

Please guide.

Thanks n cheers

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have uploaded renewed passport details under change of passport as it was about to expire in 6months.
> 
> ...


Nope
Upload a scan copy of the new passport, if not already done 

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello NB, 

Is there a list of invitation rounds points required for non pro rata occupations? 

The one one skill select shows a few pro rata ones but what about other? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mbpr (Aug 12, 2019)

*Reg 802 Visa*

Hi

My child is is on tourist visa and its not mentioned on "8503" condition on tourist visa SC 600, could you please know what is process of applying 802 visa and documents required to apply for this


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mbpr said:


> Hi
> 
> My child is is on tourist visa and its not mentioned on "8503" condition on tourist visa SC 600, could you please know what is process of applying 802 visa and documents required to apply for this


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-802#HowTo

Check both list with the tab on the page 
Applicant and sponsor

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello NB, 

Is there a list of invitation rounds points required for non pro rata occupations? 

The one one skill select shows a few pro rata ones but what about other? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Is there a list of invitation rounds points required for non pro rata occupations?
> 
> ...


Non pro rata occupations are all bundled together and invited
The highest points from them are invited
Nobody less then 80 points was invited irrespective of the Anzsco code in the July 19 round

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

NB said:


> Non pro rata occupations are all bundled together and invited
> 
> The highest points from them are invited
> 
> ...


Thank you NB 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

Need your advice. 

I lodged my application for 190 NSW. For Age proof, I do not have a Birth Certificate. I uploaded SSC Marklist, and Passport copy. SSC has only my father's name and mother's name is not mentioned. 

Can you please let me know what are the other documents I can submit for Birth Certificate in place the actual Birth Certificate not exists.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your advice.
> 
> ...


Aadhaar
Pan card
Driving license

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Thank you very much NB for the quick response. 



NB said:


> Aadhaar
> Pan card
> Driving license
> 
> Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

1 more question. When uploading all the below documents, can we merge all the below into 1 and upload, or only 1 is preferred. 

Thank you. 



NB said:


> Aadhaar
> Pan card
> Driving license
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1 more question. When uploading all the below documents, can we merge all the below into 1 and upload, or only 1 is preferred.
> 
> Thank you.


It depends on how many pending documents slots you have
You should not exceed 50 during the early stage of application 

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Then, I will combine them as I am at the verge of approaching 50. 

Thanks Again!! 



NB said:


> It depends on how many pending documents slots you have
> You should not exceed 50 during the early stage of application
> 
> Cheers


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

After the Nov 16th changes whether for eligibility for skilled partner whether we need to complete skilled employment assesment also or only skills assessment is sufficient?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siby.kuriakose said:


> After the Nov 16th changes whether for eligibility for skilled partner whether we need to complete skilled employment assesment also or only skills assessment is sufficient?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


The partner has to get a positive skills assessment from the agency
If employment assessment is a part of the skills assessment, like in ACS, then you would need to get it done
Else not required 
You have to check the requirements of the agency the Anzsco code falls under

Cheers


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

NB said:


> The partner has to get a positive skills assessment from the agency
> 
> If employment assessment is a part of the skills assessment, like in ACS, then you would need to get it done
> 
> ...


It is for social work and they will do it seperately.So hope skills assesment is sufficient in that case..

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

I need your advice. My wife has a Masters in Computer Applications (2006). She worked as a Software Tester (2008-2009) and as a lecturer (2009-2010) in her field. Her occupation as a Software Tester (261314/STSOL) is not on the same occupation list as mine (133111/MLTSSL). She has not worked post 2010. My questions are:

1. Will I be able to claim 5 points if she gets 30 in each band in PTE post the November rule kicks in?

OR

2. Will I be able to claim 5 points if she proves the functional English requirement: _"completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English" _

Please advise. Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I need your advice. My wife has a Masters in Computer Applications (2006). She worked as a Software Tester (2008-2009) and as a lecturer (2009-2010) in her field. Her occupation as a Software Tester (261314/STSOL) is not on the same occupation list as mine (133111/MLTSSL). She has not worked post 2010. My questions are:
> 
> ...


She cannot get a positive assessment under 261314 with just the experience she has, so 10 points are ruled out 

You can try to get 5 points for English at best 
But it cannot be functional 
It has to be competent English for which she needs to take an English test and get minimum 50 in LRSW 

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> She cannot get a positive assessment under 261314 with just the experience she has, so 10 points are ruled out
> 
> You can try to get 5 points for English at best
> But it cannot be functional
> ...


 competent means 50+ in PTE for each category. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Thank you NB for the quick response!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Can you please explain what do you mean by it cannot be functional? Would it be problem if somebody have their partner English as 65+ making it functional?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I don’t know what context you are asking
My previous reply was for a question where the member was asking if he can claim 5 points for his wife after November with functional English evidence

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t know what context you are asking
> 
> My previous reply was for a question where the member was asking if he can claim 5 points for his wife after November with functional English evidence
> 
> ...


My bad, I mixed functional with proficient but upon checking my confusion is clear. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> competent means 50+ in PTE for each category.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


What NB means is that for someone who is JUST claiming points for their spouse's language (5 points) their English cannot be "Functional (30 in each band of PTE)". It has to be at least "Competent English (50 in each band of PTE)". So if someone has 65+ in each band of PTE it is competent English and can claim the extra 5 points. Pl be advised that this is for spouses who's occupation is not on the same occupation list and as such cannot claim the additional 10 points post the Nov rule. I hope this clarifies.


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

Whether partner skill set need to be in 189 SOL for me to claim partner 10 points or if is it in 190 SOL also will do?
I am aiming for 189.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siby.kuriakose said:


> Whether partner skill set need to be in 189 SOL for me to claim partner 10 points or if is it in 190 SOL also will do?
> I am aiming for 189.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You cannot claim under 189 If partner is under 190 sol
You can only claim under 190

However from November you can get 5 points for spouse English, if she has competent score

Cheers


----------



## banu85 (Jul 25, 2018)

*ACS skill assessment*

Hi all,
I have done my bachelor's degree in production engineering. I had couple of computer subjects during my 5 years course but I am not sure how calculate ICT percentage. I have 12+ years experience in IT as people system administrator but my roles are closely related to ICT security specialist ANSZCO code. How many years of experience will AcS deduct in my case? if they deduct 6 years, then it's quite difficult for me to get adequate score Do I need to apply through RPL? TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

banu85 said:


> Hi all,
> I have done my bachelor's degree in production engineering. I had couple of computer subjects during my 5 years course but I am not sure how calculate ICT percentage. I have 12+ years experience in IT as people system administrator but my roles are closely related to ICT security specialist ANSZCO code. How many years of experience will AcS deduct in my case? if they deduct 6 years, then it's quite difficult for me to get adequate score Do I need to apply through RPL? TIA


Just a couple of courses will not meet the criteria 
You will probably have to go through the RPL route and so 6 years will be deducted 
To be sure, you have to get the assessment done

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Dear NB somthing weire happened right now, I go the the following email from SA. 
Thank you for the application for South Australian State nomination.

As part of the assessment process, Immigration SA requires the following information:

• Evidence of employment – Please provide evidence of employment with Qatar Airways beyond May 2018. To meet Immigration SA work experience requirement you must have worked 1 full year (within the last three years). The evidence you have provided falls short of this requirement.

Please provide this information by 21/8/19

The thing is that I have never worked for this company and I have not made any claim for the work experience related to Qatar Airways nor in my EOI or SA application and ACS. I emailed them about the mistake they made. But is it normal?! I am so confused.


----------



## banu85 (Jul 25, 2018)

NB said:


> banu85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thanks NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Dear NB somthing weire happened right now, I go the the following email from SA.
> Thank you for the application for South Australian State nomination.
> 
> As part of the assessment process, Immigration SA requires the following information:
> ...


It happens
Case officers are also human
I am sure they will correct their records and move on with your case
Give the evidence that you meet the 1 year working requirements 

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> It happens
> Case officers are also human
> I am sure they will correct their records and move on with your case
> Give the evidence that you meet the 1 year working requirements
> ...


Thanks NB, I emailed them and I am waiting for their response,,, I will call them tomorrow if I dont hear from them.


----------



## hairypandi (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi NB,
I was the one who asked you about the missing experience in ACS letter earlier today and you told that as long as the company, location,designation and RnR are same, then I am safe.

However, I JUST noticed that my work location for a period of 8 months is wrong in the ACS letter.
I traveled to USA for the same company on Dec 2016 but its mentioned as April 2016 in ACS letter. I have given the correct details in the visa application and also in the Experience letter submitted to DIBP and ACS(this is a mistake from my side.Instead of entering Dec 4 2016, I enter 04/2016 as ACS only takes month and year).

I am in the same company from 2009 and in the same designation since 2015. I have claimed work experience points from Dec 2013 till Dec 2018. Lodged my visa application on March 22. What do I do now? I am worried .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hairypandi said:


> Hi NB,
> I was the one who asked you about the missing experience in ACS letter earlier today and you told that as long as the company, location,designation and RnR are same, then I am safe.
> 
> However, I JUST noticed that my work location for a period of 8 months is wrong in the ACS letter.
> ...


What is the actual period of travel to USA ?
What is shown in the ACS assessment?

Cheers


----------



## hairypandi (Aug 14, 2019)

NB said:


> What is the actual period of travel to USA ?
> What is shown in the ACS assessment?
> 
> Cheers


I came to USA on Dec 2016 and staying here still.
In ACS, its from Apr 2016 to May 2018 till which the experience letter was given as I mentioned earlier.

Prior to December 2016, I was working in the same company in India.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hairypandi said:


> I came to USA on Dec 2016 and staying here still.
> In ACS, its from Apr 2016 to May 2018 till which the experience letter was given as I mentioned earlier.
> 
> Prior to December 2016, I was working in the same company in India.


As in the EOI and visa application, you have entered the correct dates, it should not be a problem
There is nothing you can do anyways at this stage

Wait for the grant or CO to contact you

Moreover You always mention experience letter in your posts 
I don’t understand what is an experience letter
It cannot be used for ACS assessment 
Is it a Statutory declaration or a reference letter ?

Cheers


----------



## hairypandi (Aug 14, 2019)

I think I am referring to reference letter that details my current employment with the employer with Rnr and designation. Used the same for the ACS assessment.

Thank you very much NB for your reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hairypandi said:


> I think I am referring to reference letter that details my current employment with the employer with Rnr and designation. Used the same for the ACS assessment.
> 
> Thank you very much NB for your reply


Then in future posts, please call it a reference letter to avoid confusion 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

For benefit of those reading this thread :

Experience letter- issued on company letterhead giving details of your employment in the company but without the RNR( Roles and responsibilities)
Reference letter - Same as above but includes the RNR
Statutory declaration or SD - Same as reference letter but issued on a stamp or plain paper and not the company letter head

Please use the correct term in your posts to avoid confusion as they are not interchangeable 

Cheers


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

*Tourist Visa Renewal and NSW EOI 190*

Hi NB,

I already have a tourist Visa for Australia for one year (Had travelled to Australia last year as my brother stays in sydney). The tourist visa expires on August 23. I submitted EOI 190 for NSW on 28th June 2019.

I want to renew the tourist visa and have it ready with me, if it is required for me to travel to sydney in case of any unforeseen family urgency.

1) Is there any harm or negative aspects in renewing the tourist visa?
2) Will it have any negative impact on EOI 190?

Would appreciate a reply. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajat Bhandari said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I already have a tourist Visa for Australia for one year (Had travelled to Australia last year as my brother stays in sydney). The tourist visa expires on August 23. I submitted EOI 190 for NSW on 28th June 2019.
> 
> ...


1. NO
2. NO

Cheers


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks a lot NB. 



NB said:


> 1. NO
> 2. NO
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi NB

A quick question, I am moving to Australia later this month on SC-189, but I have already arranged a residential address under my name and a valid activated SIM card, now coming to the TFN If I apply for the TFN from outside of Australia before actually being there so will there be any problem as I am satisfying all the conditions except for the one that says one has to be in Australia to get TFN.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussyzz said:


> Hi NB
> 
> A quick question, I am moving to Australia later this month on SC-189, but I have already arranged a residential address under my name and a valid activated SIM card, now coming to the TFN If I apply for the TFN from outside of Australia before actually being there so will there be any problem as I am satisfying all the conditions except for the one that says one has to be in Australia to get TFN.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


What is the tearing hurry in applying for a TFN ?
Apply it once you are here
It cannot be used as an ID proof , if that be your intention 
It’s allotted almost immediately, so don’t be in a such a rush and break the rules

Cheers


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Got it, makes sense to apply for it peacefully post the visa activation, Thanks once again !!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussyzz said:


> Got it, makes sense to apply for it peacefully post the visa activation, Thanks once again !!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Do not apply for the TFN, unless you are migrating for good
If you intend to go back after just activating your PR, then no need to apply for TFN

You should do i tonight when you have relocated permanently 

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Hi NB,
I am in the process of lodging the 189 visa application. In Form80 , Q47 asks the applicant to mention any friends who are in Australia. I have a couple of friends who are on PR visa. Should one say yes and give the details ? 
Thanks


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Dear NB, 
Regarding the mistake SA did when asking for more documents. I emailed them but got no response from them. I also make a call and talked to the support officer and she said they will check it and reply but news so far...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Dear NB,
> Regarding the mistake SA did when asking for more documents. I emailed them but got no response from them. I also make a call and talked to the support officer and she said they will check it and reply but news so far...


You have to wait patiently 
Give a call again after 2 weeks

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to wait patiently
> Give a call again after 2 weeks
> 
> Cheers


The thing is they set a deadline in their last email which is 21/8/2019.


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello Guys...Need help!

I am preparing the roles and responsibilities for skill code 511112. Could someone help me with the same for this role? I have checked the same online but the content is very generic. Any help would be really appreciated in this regard.


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OzDown said:


> Hello Guys...Need help!
> 
> I am preparing the roles and responsibilities for skill code 511112. Could someone help me with the same for this role? I have checked the same online but the content is very generic. Any help would be really appreciated in this regard.
> 
> ...


You have to write the RnR which you actually do, not what someone else does
Trying to use someone else’s RnR will land you in serious trouble in case of verification 

Cheers


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

NB said:


> You have to write the RnR which you actually do, not what someone else does
> Trying to use someone else’s RnR will land you in serious trouble in case of verification
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the prompt reply.

I was just looking for some pointers/Best Practices so that I can refine the language as per that. Not sure, If my approach is correct??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OzDown said:


> Thanks NB for the prompt reply.
> 
> I was just looking for some pointers/Best Practices so that I can refine the language as per that. Not sure, If my approach is correct??


Best practice is to write what you actually do
For general guidance, you already have the description in the Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

OP2 said:


> Hi NB,
> I am in the process of lodging the 189 visa application. In Form80 , Q47 asks the applicant to mention any friends who are in Australia. I have a couple of friends who are on PR visa. Should one say yes and give the details ?
> Thanks


Any idea about this ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Hi NB,
> I am in the process of lodging the 189 visa application. In Form80 , Q47 asks the applicant to mention any friends who are in Australia. I have a couple of friends who are on PR visa. Should one say yes and give the details ?
> Thanks


If they are close friends, then only it is required
If they are just casual acquaintances, then not required 
You can decide to give or not

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> The thing is they set a deadline in their last email which is 21/8/2019.


Contact them again on 21/08 and remind them of their commitment 
What else can one do

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> Contact them again on 21/08 and remind them of their commitment
> What else can one do
> 
> Cheers


Okay will do that... I will inform you ... Thanks for the reply man.


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

NB said:


> You have to wait patiently
> Give a call again after 2 weeks
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB ,

I have an inquiry about changing passport details after the grant if you could help . I renewed my baby's passport recently and i got it delivered in post yesterday.

The thing is when i logged into immiaccount to update passport details it asks for a passport expiry date , 

my baby's passport's bio page has the expiry date printed as *1 july 2029* and under the alterations and observations page of passport it has mentioned with a special note that the passport is *only valid for 3 years from the date of issue* ( baby passports are only valid for 3 years in my country and for some reason they did not mention 1 july 2022 as expiry date in bio page and decided to mention this in alterations page) 

now my question is , which date should i put as expiry date in change of passport details , should i count 3 years from the date of issue and put 1 july 2022 as expiry date or 1 july 2029 as printed in bio page ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dar8 said:


> Hi NB ,
> 
> I have an inquiry about changing passport details after the grant if you could help . I renewed my baby's passport recently and i got it delivered in post yesterday.
> 
> ...


1/07/22

Make sure that you upload the observation page also in Immiaccount along with the other pages 

Cheers


----------



## Mohit_Sachdeva (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi NB, my question is little off the discussion. Can anyone please help on what paperwork is required for Australia PCC. I lived in Australia from 2009-2011 on a student visa. I currently do not hold any Australian document of that period. Referring to the 100 point checklist that i see on AFP website, I only have Foreign Passport (current) under Primary Documents worth 70 points. Below are my queries:-

1. I need to cover balance 30 points, so what do I choose under Secondary Documents? 
Someone suggested that I can use my birth certificate as the secondary document. Kindly advise. If 2. so can I use my 10th Class Mark sheet. 
3. Any other document that I can use to strengthen my case. 
Please help..TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohit_Sachdeva said:


> Hi NB, my question is little off the discussion. Can anyone please help on what paperwork is required for Australia PCC. I lived in Australia from 2009-2011 on a student visa. I currently do not hold any Australian document of that period. Referring to the 100 point checklist that i see on AFP website, I only have Foreign Passport (current) under Primary Documents worth 70 points. Below are my queries:-
> 
> 1. I need to cover balance 30 points, so what do I choose under Secondary Documents?
> Someone suggested that I can use my birth certificate as the secondary document. Kindly advise. If 2. so can I use my 10th Class Mark sheet.
> ...


What do you need the PCC for ?
Where are you currently living ?

Cheers


----------



## Mohit_Sachdeva (Aug 28, 2018)

NB said:


> What do you need the PCC for ?
> Where are you currently living ?
> 
> Cheers


1. My wife is going to apply for 489 Visa and i will be the secondary applicant. Hence i need it while submitting our documents.

2. I am currently working in India

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohit_Sachdeva said:


> 1. My wife is going to apply for 489 Visa and i will be the secondary applicant. Hence i need it while submitting our documents.
> 
> 2. I am currently working in India
> 
> Thanks


You can use any 2 of these documents also issued from india along with your passport to reach the 100 points

Department of Veterans Affairs (DVA) card


Centrelink card (with reference number)


Birth Certificate Extract


Birth card (NSW Births, Deaths, Marriages issue only)


Medicare card


Credit card or account card


Australian Marriage certificate (Australian Registry issue only)


Decree Nisi / Decree Absolute (Australian Registry issue only)


Change of name certificate (Australian Registry issue only)


Bank statement (showing transactions)


Property lease agreement - current address


Taxation assessment notice


Australian Mortgage Documents - Current address


Rating Authority - Current address eg Land Rates


Utility Bill - electricity, gas, telephone - Current address (less than 12 months old)


Reference from Indigenous Organisation


Documents issued outside Australia (equivalent to Australian documents). Must have official translation attached


Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

During visa filing I did not upload my spouse employment documents and count for uploaded spouse documents was 30 . I am claming spouse points. 

She worked for 6 different companies, for which I am planning to upload documents now(no CO contact yet), for which documents count (tax, bank, pf, offer letter, Reference letter for some, for some companies SD,payslips) is coming around 32. Please suggest, which all employment documents I may combine, so as to decrease the count?
TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> During visa filing I did not upload my spouse employment documents and count for uploaded spouse documents was 30 . I am claming spouse points.
> 
> ...


I cannot suggest
You have to mix and match

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Okay will do that... I will inform you ... Thanks for the reply man.


Dear NB, 
I just wanted to thank you for all the replies. 
SA replied to my email : 
Dear Soheil,



Thank you for your email.

You are correct, this email was sent to you in error. Your application contains the information we require, although it was sent after the application was submitted.



Please disregard my previous email.



Regards


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

For spouse ACS , SD was submitted(4 companies). However, now got reference letter for three companies. Do I need to upload SD also for visa, for the companies my spouse now got reference letter? 
I am claming spouse points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For spouse ACS , SD was submitted(4 companies). However, now got reference letter for three companies. Do I need to upload SD also for visa, for the companies my spouse now got reference letter?
> I am claming spouse points.


No need to submit both
Upload the reference letters where available, else SD

I presume SD and reference letter are identical in RnR 
Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

For one of my previous company that I left on 22-June'2010: for payslip of June'2010, the amount mentioned in June'2010 paylip was credited to my bank account in Oct'2010.
In bank statements, if I highlight that amount against Oct'2010 month, will this cause any issues?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For one of my previous company that I left on 22-June'2010: for payslip of June'2010, the amount mentioned in June'2010 paylip was credited to my bank account in Oct'2010.
> In bank statements, if I highlight that amount against Oct'2010 month, will this cause any issues?


Nope

As long as the name of the company and the amount matches
Late salary especially final settlement is not an issue

Cheers


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing great.

I wanted to get clarified a few points from you.
I received my grant on 13-June-2019 with IED of 21-Aug-2019. 
Last week I traveled and stayed for 4 days in Australia. Is this is sufficient to complete my IED?

Am I need to drop an email to immi? Maybe the question is childish, but I don't want to take a chance.

Thanks,
Ria Varma


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Ria Varma said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing great.
> 
> ...


Thats sufficient. 

No need to drop any email to DHA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing great.
> 
> ...


You have completed your IED
No further action required 

Cheers


----------



## kamiek (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi, 
getting myself redirected to your thread. I have applied 489 SA under high point of 80, with 10 points of positive TRA assessment and 15 for the experience. SA has just asked today for the tenure for my education (i.e diploma) which was used for skill assessment with TRA. as it was 2 years and the same response was provided by my agent. perhaps its getting my worried out of no where why SA would ask this question as i have not come across with anyone being asked this question. 

In your opinion what is the reason and how would it impact my ITA at all?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamiek said:


> Hi,
> getting myself redirected to your thread. I have applied 489 SA under high point of 80, with 10 points of positive TRA assessment and 15 for the experience. SA has just asked today for the tenure for my education (i.e diploma) which was used for skill assessment with TRA. as it was 2 years and the same response was provided by my agent. perhaps its getting my worried out of no where why SA would ask this question as i have not come across with anyone being asked this question.
> 
> In your opinion what is the reason and how would it impact my ITA at all?


I have no idea about how TRA works 
Do they assess your education as well as skills like ACS ?

As long as you have not made any false or wrong claims, you have nothing to worry about
Give the desired information to SA and wait for their response

Cheers


----------



## kamiek (Jun 27, 2019)

NB said:


> I have no idea about how TRA works
> Do they assess your education as well as skills like ACS ?
> 
> As long as you have not made any false or wrong claims, you have nothing to worry about
> ...


Hi, 

Yeah, the TRA also provide MPA(Migration point assessment) in which the education is also taken into consideration to AQF(Australian qualification framework) and accumulation of relevant education is then advise to be equivalent to AQF just like vetassess not sure about ACS. 

the EOI has TRA positive assessment that it self is 10 points as i am not claiming any points for education since my diploma was taken into point assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamiek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah, the TRA also provide MPA(Migration point assessment) in which the education is also taken into consideration to AQF(Australian qualification framework) and accumulation of relevant education is then advise to be equivalent to AQF just like vetassess not sure about ACS.
> 
> the EOI has TRA positive assessment that it self is 10 points as i am not claiming any points for education since my diploma was taken into point assessment.


The 10 points you are claiming for diploma comes under education or qualification only

If TRA has certified it, then you have nothing to be worried about
Give the evidence to SA and relax

Cheers


----------



## kamiek (Jun 27, 2019)

NB said:


> The 10 points you are claiming for diploma comes under education or qualification only
> 
> If TRA has certified it, then you have nothing to be worried about
> Give the evidence to SA and relax
> ...


10 points for + assessment. agent has already replied as the question wasnt with regards to verification, it was just a about y diploma tenure used for assessment.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Dear NB, 
Thank you so much for answering our queries. I just have one question. Do I need to provide work experience documents ( Payslip, Contract, Ref letter...) even though im not going to claim any point for my work experience as i have only 2.5 year of relevent experience. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Dear NB



The below profile belongs to me:



Education: BSc Biochemistry (May 2011), MSc Biochemistry (March 2014) and Ph.D in Medical Biotechnology (October 2018).



Experience: 1. January 2012-October 2012 (10 months) Biochemistry Research Assistant

2. February 2018- October 2018 - Life Science Consultant (9 months) 

3. February 2019-To date (6 months) Biochemist/Lecturer.



I need your advice on getting assessed as a Life Scientist, considering this statement from vetassess "applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation"

whereas my employment 2 was embedded at the tail end of my PhD degree.

Thank you in anticipation.



Sincerely


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Dear NB,
> Thank you so much for answering our queries. I just have one question. Do I need to provide work experience documents ( Payslip, Contract, Ref letter...) even though im not going to claim any point for my work experience as i have only 2.5 year of relevent experience.
> Thanks in advance


In the EOI, have you shown the experience as relevant or non relevant?
Is some experience used for AQF during skills assessment?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sucess said:


> Dear NB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> In the EOI, have you shown the experience as relevant or non relevant?
> Is some experience used for AQF during skills assessment?
> 
> Cheers


In my EOI there are 4 work experience mentioned. 3 of them are non-relevant and the fourth one is relevant but it is only 2.5 years. I used the work experience for the assessment. 
thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> In my EOI there are 4 work experience mentioned. 3 of them are non-relevant and the fourth one is relevant but it is only 2.5 years. I used the work experience for the assessment.
> thanks


In that case it is better to provide for the entire period including non relevant 
I also provided it

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> In that case it is better to provide for the entire period including non relevant
> I also provided it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks man.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi NB,

1) My assessment agency evaluated my experience till April 2018 (time I submitted application) as relevant to my profession. I continued same job till January 2019. Can I claim points till April 2018 or January 2019?

2) After January 2019, my job title changed (new contract signed in same company) but RnR remained same. Can I claim points for this new position without re-assessment?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1) My assessment agency evaluated my experience till April 2018 (time I submitted application) as relevant to my profession. I continued same job till January 2019. Can I claim points till April 2018 or January 2019?
> 
> ...


1. If you remained in the same company, job, designation, location and RNR, you can claim points till jan 2019
You should be able to get a fresh reference letter from the company confirming that your RnR remained the same as it was in April 2018

2. With a small risk, you can claim points 

You should be able to get a fresh reference letter from the company confirming that your RnR remained the same as it was in April 2018 despite the change in designation 

Cheers


----------



## baru369 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello NB ,

I have lodged on SC 189 Visa on Feb 17th 2019 and got a CO contact on 18th Jun 2019 and responded on 19th Jun 2019 and waiting for the grant as on today .

Is it the right decision to change the company at this moment ? If so do we need to keep updated the CO as well ? Could you please share your thoughts on this . Thanks in advance !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baru369 said:


> Hello NB ,
> 
> I have lodged on SC 189 Visa on Feb 17th 2019 and got a CO contact on 18th Jun 2019 and responded on 19th Jun 2019 and waiting for the grant as on today .
> 
> Is it the right decision to change the company at this moment ? If so do we need to keep updated the CO as well ? Could you please share your thoughts on this . Thanks in advance !!


You need to inform the CO that you have changed your job
But it will not affect the processing of the PR
Just make sure that you leave the company on good terms as the employment verification may not have been completed 

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have submitted my 190 application visa couple of months ago. I will most likely change job in autumn. My question is do I need to inform Home Office about it? I don't claim any points for my current position.
Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have submitted my 190 application visa couple of months ago. I will most likely change job in autumn. My question is do I need to inform Home Office about it? I don't claim any points for my current position.
> Thank you!


You should keep the CO informed of your contact details, in case he needs to contact you 
So it’s better to use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the name address and contact details of your new company

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> You should keep the CO informed of your contact details, in case he needs to contact you
> So it’s better to use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the name address and contact details of your new company
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## shaon9 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi NB

Your help would be much appreciated. 

My friend has finished a 4 year bachelor degree in computer science in 2014 and he also has work experience (ongoing) in relevant field out of Australia. He contacted an agent and was told that the degree can assessed as a diploma with 6 years of experience. 

Do you think it’s possible to get an outcome from ACS. 

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shaon9 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Your help would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


If he has relevant experience, aligned to his CS degree, and the Anzsco code he is applying under, I see no reason why more then 2 years will be deducted 

But you have to understand that relevant field is not sufficient
It is the roles and responsibilities which have to match the education and the Anzsco code he is applying under

Cheers


----------



## baru369 (Aug 26, 2019)

NB said:


> You need to inform the CO that you have changed your job
> But it will not affect the processing of the PR
> Just make sure that you leave the company on good terms as the employment verification may not have been completed
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your quick response NB !!!


----------



## kamiek (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi,
Once i receive the ITA, i would like to immediately launch my visa application. since, i am applying with my spouse, i dont want to wait for her english test. My agent told me the option of english tution fee. could you please advise what are the details of it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamiek said:


> Hi,
> Once i receive the ITA, i would like to immediately launch my visa application. since, i am applying with my spouse, i dont want to wait for her english test. My agent told me the option of english tution fee. could you please advise what are the details of it?


That’s should be the last resort, not the first
There are several easy ways to prove functional English 
Did your spouse study in a English medium school or college ?
Can she get a score of at least 30 in PTEA ?

Cheers


----------



## ninjatalli (Jan 27, 2019)

NB said:


> Cheers




Hi @NB,
This is a general question to you and others; currently awaiting ACS evaluation results for BA skillset code/role. Now my work experience has been aligned to the generic R&R of BA (as per the ANZCO Code information). But my recent years have been more of a managerial role than a pureplay BA.

Has anyone been asked to re-apply (or automatically realigned) for a different skill code? Wondering if that has happened over the last few years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ninjatalli said:


> Hi @NB,
> This is a general question to you and others; currently awaiting ACS evaluation results for BA skillset code/role. Now my work experience has been aligned to the generic R&R of BA (as per the ANZCO Code information). But my recent years have been more of a managerial role than a pureplay BA.
> 
> Has anyone been asked to re-apply (or automatically realigned) for a different skill code? Wondering if that has happened over the last few years.


ACS during assessment have the option of offering you the result under a different Anzsco code if the assessor feels that your RnR is more suited to that code and you have a chance to get a positive assessment 
It happens in quite a few cases
You have the option to accept it or insist that you be assessed only under the code you applied for, even if it leads to a negative result 

Cheers


----------



## estydark (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi NB,

First of all, thanks for all the information you've shared. It's really helpful.
I have a question!

I started off my higher education (University) in Singapore and finished it in Australia (Melbourne) (Mid 2019). Also took several breaks between the transfers. During this period, i was running my own company (IT based) (remotely and full-time (During breaks/university transfers). This adds up-to about 3 years and 5 months in total.

I have always maintained finances and paid good amount of income tax. I was the Director in the company which i sold before i started working in Australia.

I am able to get referral letter on a company letterhead from current directors. Please note it's a registered Private Limited company in India.

Will i be able to use this experience for my points when applying for a point-based VISA? It would give me 5 more points as the experience is just over 3 years. 

Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

estydark said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> First of all, thanks for all the information you've shared. It's really helpful.
> I have a question!
> ...



The Skill Level Requirement Met Date is dependent on the completion of both the relevant qualification and relevant work experience.

So the earliest you can start claiming points for experience is from Mid 2019 and hence 0 points 

See if you can get points for being single or Australian study to make it up
Cheers


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Anyone can help me to let me know how to import info from skill select?

A bit urgent.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kallol said:


> Anyone can help me to let me know how to import info from skill select?
> 
> A bit urgent.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You have to be more clear
What is the information you exactly want to import ?

Cheers


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

Please can you help with queries regarding NAATI CCL Hindi.

My situation:

-- I am an Indian and currently living in India
-- I do not hold any Australian visa.
-- I have submitted 189 EOI with 75 points.
-- I want to claim 5 points for NAATI CCL

Regarding NAATI CCL I found info on their website a) the exam is conducted in Australia only. b) different exam locations available to choose from c) next available date as 19 Feb 2020.

Based on above scenario, my queries are:
1. Which is the most suitable Visa applicable for writing the exam and how many months before exam date Visa should be applied?
2. Is it right that there are no pre-conditions for writing the exam?
3. There are different locations available for the exam, so what factors should be considered while choosing the exam location?
4. Different dates are available, so which one should be considered for writing exam(maybe based on weather, Invitation round scenario, holidays in Australia or any other scenario)?
5. Are ther any pointers to get started with the preparation of CCL Hindi exam?

Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ankush0987 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Please can you help with queries regarding NAATI CCL Hindi.
> 
> ...


1. 600 tourist visa. Make sure that you fill that you are going for a NAATI exam
You can check the delay in Australian high commission delhi and apply accordingly 
2. Not that I am aware of
3. Air fare hotel and if you want to see the country 
4. It’s opposite weather in Australia as compared to india
So after April it starts getting colder
5. Check the NAATI thread for material 

Cheers


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Ankush0987 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thank you NB for quick response.


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi NB,

I have two questions regarding to health check:

1. I have done health check for Visa 189, if I apply for Visa 489, do I need to redo health examination ?

2. Once the health assessment was done and it showed in the Immi page that " the health clearance is provided and no action required". Does it mean that my health assessment has been received by case officer and the result was ok? So, basically I do not need to do any further check?


Thank you very much for your inputs on this matter.


Cheers,

Robert


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have two questions regarding to health check:
> 
> ...


1. Health check is valid for only 1 year from the date it was done 
If it’s still valid, then you can use 

2. You need not do anything 
Your medical is clear

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks NB


----------



## golfblue (Aug 29, 2019)

*Need Advice*

Hi NB,

You are doing great work and your knowledge and suggestions has helped us all. I need your advice on my case. Briefly explaining my case, after my EOI I applied for my 189 on 2nd Sept 2018. Later in December 2018, I added my wife on my file. Since than 3 CO's have been changed on my case and each CO requested different things. Last CO asked me to do my medical again which I submitted on 25th July. Since than I am waiting for the approval. It will be a whole year this coming 2nd Sept and I still haven't got my grant.

What you recommend I should do? I have been suggested by a friend that I should file a complain now. Any other option you could suggest.

Your advice will be much appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## golfblue (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi NB,

You are doing great work and your knowledge and suggestions have helped us all. I need your advice on my case. 
Briefly explaining my case, after my EOI I applied for my 189 on 2nd Sept 2018. Later in December 2018, I added my wife on my file. Since than 3 CO's have been changed on my case and each CO requested different things. Last CO asked me to do my medical again which I submitted on 25th July. Since than I am waiting for the approval. It will be a whole year this coming 2nd Sept and I still haven't got my grant.

What you recommend I should do? I have been suggested by a friend that I should file a complain now. Any other option you could suggest.

Your advice will be much appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

golfblue said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> You are doing great work and your knowledge and suggestions has helped us all. I need your advice on my case. Briefly explaining my case, after my EOI I applied for my 189 on 2nd Sept 2018. Later in December 2018, I added my wife on my file. Since than 3 CO's have been changed on my case and each CO requested different things. Last CO asked me to do my medical again which I submitted on 25th July. Since than I am waiting for the approval. It will be a whole year this coming 2nd Sept and I still haven't got my grant.
> 
> ...


The department is going slow on giving grants, for reasons best known to them
You have to wait patiently 
You can try to complain, but I doubt if it will lead to any benefit 

Cheers


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

*Query related to ACS*

Hi NB,

I have a query.

I got a positive ACS assessment via RPL route for ANZSCO 261111 in 2017. Consequently, 6 years of my experience in India were deducted to satisfy the eligiblity criteria.
I continued in that role for the next 1.5 years. In total, I had 8.5 years of experience in ANZSCO code 261111 and only 2.5 years of relevant experience so I didn't get any points. 

Now,from the past 7 months I have been working as an Analyst programmer(261311) in Australia.

My question is, Can I now directly apply for ACS assessment under new code for these 7 months of Australian experience? (My RPL application stated code 261111). No RPL route is required this time right?
Once I complete 5 more months in Australia, I should get 5 points for 261311.
Which means for overall experience of 9.5 years( 8.5 years as a BA overseas and 1 year as an Analyst programmer in Australia) I'll get 5 points but for code 261311. 
Is that right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a4arunav said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a query.
> 
> ...


You cannot mix 2 Anzsco codes even if you have positive assessment for both
So if you want to claim points for 261311, you have to first get a positive assessment under that code and see from what date ACS allows you to claim points

why do you think you will not have to go through the RPL route for the new assessment?

Cheers


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

So how do I claim points for Australian experience? under which job code? 
After 6 years of experience as a BA, I was assessed as suitable for migration. Is RPL specific to the job code? What would happen in my case?

Another example can be a person with IT degree and 2 years of experience as a programmer, switches his/her job and starts working as a BA. Can't he/she now claim points for experience as a BA?


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

NB said:


> You cannot mix 2 Anzsco codes even if you have positive assessment for both
> So if you want to claim points for 261311, you have to first get a positive assessment under that code and see from what date ACS allows you to claim points
> 
> why do you think you will not have to go through the RPL route for the new assessment?
> ...


So how do I claim points for Australian experience? under which job code? 
After 6 years of experience as a BA, I was assessed as suitable for migration. Is RPL specific to the job code? What would happen in my case?

Another example can be a person with IT degree and 2 years of experience as a programmer, switches his/her job and starts working as a BA. Can't he/she now claim points for experience as a BA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a4arunav said:


> So how do I claim points for Australian experience? under which job code?
> After 6 years of experience as a BA, I was assessed as suitable for migration. Is RPL specific to the job code? What would happen in my case?
> 
> Another example can be a person with IT degree and 2 years of experience as a programmer, switches his/her job and starts working as a BA. Can't he/she now claim points for experience as a BA?


You have to claim points for Australian experience under the same code under which you have got the visa I,e 261311

If you are switching jobs, the skills assessment agency will decide how much experience you can claim
RPL if applicable, is specific to the Anzsco code you are applying under 
You have to start from scratch and see if your education and experience meets the requirements of the Anzsco code or not and then decide if you have to go through the RPL route or not 

Cheers


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

My current visa isn't under any job code. I have full working rights as a dependent of a primary visa holder who is pursuing an advanced degree.
Any advice on how I should proceed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a4arunav said:


> My current visa isn't under any job code. I have full working rights as a dependent of a primary visa holder who is pursuing an advanced degree.
> Any advice on how I should proceed?


Is the job description of a BA and analyst programmer very similar?
Check that 

Cheers


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

NB said:


> You cannot mix 2 Anzsco codes even if you have positive assessment for both
> So if you want to claim points for 261311, you have to first get a positive assessment under that code and see from what date ACS allows you to claim points
> 
> why do you think you will not have to go through the RPL route for the new assessment?
> ...





NB said:


> Is the job description of a BA and analyst programmer very similar?
> Check that
> 
> Cheers


No , it isn't. That's the issue. The letters that I had submitted for assessment under 261111 (BA )were pretty much in line with BA itself. They don't have much overlap with my current role which is heavy on coding.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a4arunav said:


> No , it isn't. That's the issue. The letters that I had submitted for assessment under 261111 (BA )were pretty much in line with BA itself. They don't have much overlap with my current role which is heavy on coding.


Then there is no way you can claim points for this experience 

Cheers


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

NB said:


> Then there is no way you can claim points for this experience
> 
> Cheers


So there's no way I can get myself assessed under the new job code is it? That's kind of strange and probably unfair don't know think? 
I could arrange new letters for previous experience (matching current R&R) but that would be conflicting because R&Rs for both the roles aren't similar.

What's the best course of action under these circumstances?


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello,
I have a question regarding notification of circumstances. I applied for my 190 visa in June. However, I recently (today) had a UK visit visa refusal for incomplete docs. I intend to reapply to correct the situation. My question is, do I now have to inform DHA of this recent refusal? If yes, then how do I go about it. Should I wait for the outcome of the reapplication and go on from there.
I appreciate your response.


----------



## manabeins (Aug 29, 2019)

Sucess said:


> Dear NB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi! I did this process for biochemistry. You can PM


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a4arunav said:


> So there's no way I can get myself assessed under the new job code is it? That's kind of strange and probably unfair don't know think?
> I could arrange new letters for previous experience (matching current R&R) but that would be conflicting because R&Rs for both the roles aren't similar.
> 
> What's the best course of action under these circumstances?


Your new application will be attached to your old application , so the assessor will have access to both set of documents 
If one or 2 points are changed in the RnR, the assessor will not be bothered
But if you have an absolutely different RnR, it means that either you were lying earlier or you are lying now
Do you want to put yourself in such a situation 
You can rave and rant all you want, but rules are rules and they can’t be fair to everybody 

You can only try to get state sponsorship as a BA, that’s all that I can think of 
Cheers


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi NB
Please can you make a suggestion re my post?
Much appreciated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chinny50 said:


> Hello,
> I have a question regarding notification of circumstances. I applied for my 190 visa in June. However, I recently (today) had a UK visit visa refusal for incomplete docs. I intend to reapply to correct the situation. My question is, do I now have to inform DHA of this recent refusal? If yes, then how do I go about it. Should I wait for the outcome of the reapplication and go on from there.
> I appreciate your response.


Fill up a form 1022 and upload it
You should not hide it
As long as it was not on character grounds, it will not affect your 190 visa

Cheers


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

[/quote]

Fill up a form 1022 and upload it
You should not hide it
As long as it was not on character grounds, it will not affect your 190 visa

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Thanks NB, I'll do that


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

From 2015-2018 , I was working in USA. I had already resigned Indian employer in India and then joined a company in USA (it was not a deputation case).
Do I need to provide form 26AS for India tax for years 2015-2018, or USA tax documents should be sufficient?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> From 2015-2018 , I was working in USA. I had already resigned Indian employer in India and then joined a company in USA (it was not a deputation case).
> Do I need to provide form 26AS for India tax for years 2015-2018, or USA tax documents should be sufficient?


If you filed your tax return in india for that period, better to upload it
If you didn’t, then not required
Cheers


----------



## varindergill (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi NB
If we apply new born baby 489 visa in India then how much time immigration will take to grant visa any idea. 

Thanks


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi NB,

I need your suggestion on the following situation:

My spouse has got the positive assessment for the ANZSCO Code - 261313 ( Software Engineer) and have applied the EOI for 189 & 190 on the same code. Currently she is working in Australia on 457 Visa and I have noticed that on her Visa, nominated occupation is Developer Programmer - 261312.

And I understand that there are lot of overlap of the role between both the codes and Should we do the reassessment with the ACS again for the 261312 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AG_PR said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I need your suggestion on the following situation:
> 
> ...


Who is the primary applicant ?
If you are going to post regularly, then make a signature like most of us have done
It makes it easier to understand at what stage of the process you are 

Cheers


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Who is the primary applicant ?
> If you are going to post regularly, then make a signature like most of us have done
> It makes it easier to understand at what stage of the process you are
> 
> Cheers


Currently both of us have submitted their respective EOI :

These are my details: 

263111 - Computer Network & System Engineer
Work Ex - 10 |Language - 20 | Age - 25 | Qualifications- 15 | Partner skills - 5 | 
EoI - 15 July, 2019 ( 189 & 190)
189 - 75 Points
190 ( NSW) - 80 points


And my partner's details are mentioned and she is expected to complete one year in NSW by the END of this year: 

263113 -Software Engineer
Work Ex - 10 |Language - 10 | Age - 30 | Qualifications- 15 | Partner skills - 5 | 
EoI -27 June, 2019 ( 189 & 190)
189 - 70 Points
190 ( NSW) - 75 points

Thanks for the suggestion, Going forward I will include these details in my signature.

-AG


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AG_PR said:


> Currently both of us have submitted their respective EOI :
> 
> These are my details:
> 
> ...


500$ is nothing in the scheme of things
Get her reassessed under 261312 and once you have the assessment in hand change the Anzsco code in all the EOIs whether she is primary or dependent 

Cheers


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks NB !!!


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing well!!

Have a query regarding the job change.

I had lodged my 190 Visa in mid Feb'19 ( NSW - 80 points - BA) and currently waiting for the grant.

I am now thinking to move out of current employer and join my friend's start-up. My doubts are:
1. Do I need to update DIBP once I resign from my current employer ?
2. Do I need to update DIBP about the new employer and about the position that I am going to get ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing well!!
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. Yes. The co will need your new contact details 

Make sure you leave your existing employer amicably so that they don’t create trouble for you in case of employment verification 

Cheers


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

I submitted first 189 EOI in July with 70 points for 261313.
On 1st Sep, I resubmitted it with 75 points.
Would you know current invitation trend?
As per iscah, it is going to be AUG 2020, which i think is too long!


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

aerohit said:


> I submitted first 189 EOI in July with 70 points for 261313.
> On 1st Sep, I resubmitted it with 75 points.
> Would you know current invitation trend?
> As per iscah, it is going to be AUG 2020, which i think is too long!


No one knows the answer to this. It all depends on what happens with the points changes in November. If you're single things might go your way. If not then who knows. You could be in for an incredibly long wait for a 189. Maybe even infinite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aerohit said:


> I submitted first 189 EOI in July with 70 points for 261313.
> On 1st Sep, I resubmitted it with 75 points.
> Would you know current invitation trend?
> As per iscah, it is going to be AUG 2020, which i think is too long!


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## ststsk99 (Aug 28, 2019)

NB said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...



Your information is very helpful. I need your thoughts on the below. 

I received my ACS Skills Assessment result for 263112-Network Admin(which was a Typo from my end) on 23/Aug/19. So then on 26-Aug-2019 gone for a Review Application with ANZSCO Code 263111 attaching additional RnR letters. The application status shows "with ASSESSOR" from the next day onward and shows the result will be available within 8-10 weeks.
But as per "ACS Review & Appeal Information.pdf", given as it takes 3-4 weeks to proceed.

So when I expect my ACS result letter assessed positively with the new ANZSCO Code-263111 ??

Is it advisable to contact the CO via email or it is too early to contact them ??

Thank you.


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

Consider this scenario-
In Jan I got ACS assessment. Here I had submitted company reference letter and salary slips.

Now if i receive nomination in December, I will be asked to upload reference letter on skillselect. By this time my reference letter will be an year old. Is that OK?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ststsk99 said:


> Your information is very helpful. I need your thoughts on the below.
> 
> I received my ACS Skills Assessment result for 263112-Network Admin(which was a Typo from my end) on 23/Aug/19. So then on 26-Aug-2019 gone for a Review Application with ANZSCO Code 263111 attaching additional RnR letters. The application status shows "with ASSESSOR" from the next day onward and shows the result will be available within 8-10 weeks.
> But as per "ACS Review & Appeal Information.pdf", given as it takes 3-4 weeks to proceed.
> ...


Is too early
You should contact them only after 3 weeks have passed since you re applied

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aerohit said:


> Consider this scenario-
> In Jan I got ACS assessment. Here I had submitted company reference letter and salary slips.
> 
> Now if i receive nomination in December, I will be asked to upload reference letter on skillselect. By this time my reference letter will be an year old. Is that OK?


If you are continuing in the same company, job, designation, location and RnR , then only you can claim points for experience beyond the ACS assessment 
If even one parameter has changed, you should get yourself reassessed 

You should also be in a position to get an updated reference letter from the company, if asked by the CO

Cheers


----------



## sarahlee (Dec 8, 2016)

*189 Waiting period*

Hi NB,

I applied for 189 visa since Dec 2018 with 75 points.
CO contacted twice now. Th last contact was in June and I submitted all document requested for immediately. This September, it will be officially 9 months that I lodge application.
What do you suggest I do. This waiting is killing me. Any number or email I can send inquiry too?
The processing time on my immi account is now stagnant at 8 months but this month will make it 9 months that I have applied.
Any idea or suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sarahlee said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I applied for 189 visa since Dec 2018 with 75 points.
> CO contacted twice now. Th last contact was in June and I submitted all document requested for immediately. This September, it will be officially 9 months that I lodge application.
> ...


Every time the co has to contact you, your processing times increases

The grants have slowed down probably because they are processing 489 visas on priority

You have to wait

Cheers


----------



## sarahlee (Dec 8, 2016)

NB said:


> Every time the co has to contact you, your processing times increases
> 
> The grants have slowed down probably because they are processing 489 visas on priority
> 
> ...


Thank you NB for your response. I really appreciate it.
It's just annoying that even the immigration number i got online cannot give status or update on my application. They just keep telling me to wait.
We have done medicals and immi account shows no action required for health assessment then in June, the CO requested that I get a Stat declaration for my youngest child because his look now does not match the infant photo on his passport. We responded back since June first week and haven't heard anything again.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi There,

I have applied for 190 in the month of Feb and am awaiting grant.

I have been working in an Organization for a couple of years now.

This Organization is now being acquired by one of the larger corporations and all of us are being absorbed into the larger one.

How should this be affecting the processing of my Visa? I have not changed the job, but Organization that I work for changed.

Though the management is still the same, there could be a difference in what the Org is called.

I would like to get suggestions on what to be done to inform the DHA and if it is actually required.

Regards,
Manu.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have applied for 190 in the month of Feb and am awaiting grant.
> 
> ...


Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the name of your new company, designation your email id and contact number

This is to enable the co to contact you or your employer for verification 
It will not delay your processing 

Cheers


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the name of your new company, designation your email id and contact number
> 
> This is to enable the co to contact you or your employer for verification
> It will not delay your processing
> ...


Thanks NB.

I have another question.

I have worked in company 1 for 4.5 years, in company 2 for 5.5 years and the current company for 2.5 years.

ACS has recognized my experience from the last 11 months of company 1. 

So the experience considered is 
Comp 1 - 11 months,
Comp 2 - 5.5 years &
Comp 3 - 2.5 years. 

So I would like to know to which of the organizations does the CO contact for emoloyment verification.

Does he contact all 3? Or the later 2? Or only the latest?

Regards,
Manu.




Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> I have another question.
> 
> ...


Any or all or none 
No one can predict 
Be mentally prepared for all 3

Cheers


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Any or all or none
> 
> No one can predict
> 
> ...


Thanks for the prompt response NB.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi NB,

I received a CO Contact for my 190 (Lodgement Date: 12th Jan) and it is still under process, might take few more months to process and get the grant.

My question is : We also received Canada PR and we are moving soon there(since Aus process got delayed), Are we supposed to inform them about this? And will it in any way affect our Canada PR.

Thanks
SR


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I received a CO Contact for my 190 (Lodgement Date: 12th Jan) and it is still under process, might take few more months to process and get the grant.
> 
> ...


You should inform the co that you have got the Canada PR
Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and do the same

No idea if it will affect your Canada PR or not, but it will not affect your Australian PR application 
For Canada PR affect, you can post your question on the Canada chapter of the expat forum

Cheers


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

NB said:


> You should inform the co that you have got the Canada PR
> Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and do the same
> 
> No idea if it will affect your Canada PR or not, but it will not affect your Australian PR application
> ...


Thanks for prompt response.


----------



## derek1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi NB

I have a query regarding the medicals to be done. Do I have to do them only at the designated Panel of Physicians or can I do it at my local Physician and then email them the results , Coz the nearest designated panel physician is quite distant for me


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derek1969 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I have a query regarding the medicals to be done. Do I have to do them only at the designated Panel of Physicians or can I do it at my local Physician and then email them the results , Coz the nearest designated panel physician is quite distant for me


You have to get it done only from the list of DHA approved clinics only
You can choose which is most convenient 

Cheers


----------



## derek1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

NB said:


> derek1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Thanks NB for the response


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi NB,
I have a query, I lodged 190 visa on Mar 2019.My ACS skill assessment will expire by 20th Nov 2019.

Do I need to get it reassessed and keep it ready, inorder to avoid the time waste incase the CO asks for it ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Hi NB,
> I have a query, I lodged 190 visa on Mar 2019.My ACS skill assessment will expire by 20th Nov 2019.
> 
> Do I need to get it reassessed and keep it ready, inorder to avoid the time waste incase the CO asks for it ?
> ...


Nope
Your ACS assessment needs to be valid only till the date of the invite
No need for renewal 

Cheers


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

NB said:


> Nope
> Your ACS assessment needs to be valid only till the date of the invite
> No need for renewal
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your prompt response ~

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi NB, I recently received my grant. I would like to thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your help and timely responses. With so many confusions around, if not for your responses, it would have been really difficult. Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi NB, I recently received my grant. I would like to thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your help and timely responses. With so many confusions around, if not for your responses, it would have been really difficult. Thanks a lot !!!


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi,
My Age-35- PR-190 Australia-Mech Tradie/Technician. If I Returned after 1st entry, Is it wise to save (100K to 125K AUD) from my current Gulf job for next 4 years & go back permanently.? I have 20K now & Single earning person of my family of five (3 kids).


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi NB,

My assessing authority has stated that my Master's degree is equivalent to Australian Bachelor's degree. In EOI, I have selected "Masters degree in science, business, or technology" and claimed 15 points according to the following guideline:

Points Tested Visas
Clients can receive points for their highest educational qualification held at the time they were invited to apply.

Clients who hold qualifications obtained outside of Australia: the department will need to be satisfied the qualification attained is of a recognised standard to a qualification awarded by an Australian institution. The assessing authority that conducts your skills assessment can determine whether any relevant qualifications earned outside Australia are of a standard that is comparable to the relevant Australian qualification.

If you hold a Masters qualification, whether obtained in Australia or overseas, you will be eligible for the award of 15 points, if you:

also completed a Bachelor Degree, either in or outside of Australia or
the relevant assessing authority has recognised the qualification as being of a similar standard to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.

Is my interpretation of the above statement correct?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My assessing authority has stated that my Master's degree is equivalent to Australian Bachelor's degree. In EOI, I have selected "Masters degree in science, business, or technology" and claimed 15 points according to the following guideline:
> 
> ...


It’s incorrect 
You have to choose bachelors not masters
Your points will still be same 


Cheers


----------



## zali10 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi NB, I have asked the following in another thread, but liked to ask it in your thread too, please.
"I have a query that may require experienced members of the thread to help with, please. 
My wife and I already applied for 189 in December 2018, me as main applicant. Now we expect a baby, if not earlier, in March 2019. Our medical expiry will be one year in December 2019. The question is if they ask us to redo medical assessments after December to issue the visa, probably the medical center avoids doing it for my wife because of X-ray effects on the pregnant woman; therefore, whether I may request the officer to accept my medical and issue my visa first so that the baby will be automatically a citizen, or they have to issue both main applicant and dependant visas always together. 
I believe this is a critical issue and would like to know if there is any previous precedent in the forum, please.
Best regards."


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zali10 said:


> Hi NB, I have asked the following in another thread, but liked to ask it in your thread too, please.
> "I have a query that may require experienced members of the thread to help with, please.
> My wife and I already applied for 189 in December 2018, me as main applicant. Now we expect a baby, if not earlier, in March 2019. Our medical expiry will be one year in December 2019. The question is if they ask us to redo medical assessments after December to issue the visa, probably the medical center avoids doing it for my wife because of X-ray effects on the pregnant woman; therefore, whether I may request the officer to accept my medical and issue my visa first so that the baby will be automatically a citizen, or they have to issue both main applicant and dependant visas always together.
> I believe this is a critical issue and would like to know if there is any previous precedent in the forum, please.
> Best regards."


Most probably they will not ask you to redo the medicals, even if they expire before grant

But if they do, then you can postpone the medical till the baby is born and get the baby and spouse medicals together
You save a lot of headache and time and money as the baby will also get the pr with your without any charges

But you cannot ask the co to separate the application.
Both of you will get together only and not separately 

Cheers


----------



## zali10 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you, NB for the prompt reply. So, if they ask us for redoing medical after December, there is no way for baby to become directly citizen and we need to wait for it after the delivery that he/she becomes PR like us.
Bests.


----------



## karanexpat (Sep 4, 2019)

hi
I am graduate in Civil and have one and half years experience. I want to apply for Civil Engineering Technician 312212 assessment. Can you please help me to write duties in effective way.
thanks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*Skilled Assessment Query*

Hi NB,

I hope you are doing well. I have a query regarding the skills assessment outcome that I have from VETASSESS. Following are the details of my assessment. 

Outcome: Positive
Nominated Occupation: Construction Project Manager (ANZSCO Code: 133111)
Education: Diploma in Civil Engg (India)
B.E. in Civil Engg (India)
M.S. in Civil Engg (USA)

My query is regarding claiming points for education. VETASSESS says the following in the outcome letter: 

*"Master of Science awarded in 2013 by Syracuse University, United States of America is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Master degree and is therefore at the required level."*

*"Bachelor of Engineering awarded in 2011 by Visveswaraiah Technological University, Belgaum, India is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree and is therefore at the required level."*

Can I claim 5 additional points for the M.S? I have already claimed 15 points for my B.E. in my EOI. Please advise. Thank you in advance.

Best,

AJ.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I hope you are doing well. I have a query regarding the skills assessment outcome that I have from VETASSESS. Following are the details of my assessment.
> 
> ...


Masters and bachelors both get 15 points only
You can claim points in the EOI under equivalent to masters which is 15 points 

You need a PHD doctorate to claim the extra 5 points 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> Masters and bachelors both get 15 points only
> You can claim points in the EOI under equivalent to masters which is 15 points
> 
> You need a PHD doctorate to claim the extra 5 points
> ...


Got it. Thank you NB!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhythmgurjar said:


> If my subsequent Student visa 500 is refused and it is in AAT Tribunal.
> 
> - Can i take back my AAT appeal after I accept my 189 invite, but still waiting for grant?
> - Will I get a grant for 189 visa if my case is still going on in AAT and waiting for my hearing?


You will need to ask the lawyer who is handling your case in AAT

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

zali10 said:


> Thank you, NB for the prompt reply. So, if they ask us for redoing medical after December, there is no way for baby to become directly citizen and we need to wait for it after the delivery that he/she becomes PR like us.
> Bests.


The best thing possible outcome is all three of you getting the pr without any hassles. Being a citizen doesn't change much. It only gives you voting rights. Everything else is the basically the same. And your infant can't vote either. So better thing to do is, do exactly as the co says and get the visa. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

NB said:


> 500$ is nothing in the scheme of things
> Get her reassessed under 261312 and once you have the assessment in hand change the Anzsco code in all the EOIs whether she is primary or dependent
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I have got the new SD for my spouse and will be applying for the new assessment in a day or two. While submitting for the review, we still have the option of review as she has got her updated ACS letter on the 11th of July( her onshore experience was missing in the letter dated 27th June). My question is should we go for review or new application?

I understand, the new application will also be linked to the old one and I have not changed her SD ( only added a couple of responsibilities related to 261312)

The only thing I am worried about the review is that it may impact her current ACS assessment in case of any issues and new assessment will not impact her current assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AG_PR said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have got the new SD for my spouse and will be applying for the new assessment in a day or two. While submitting for the review, we still have the option of review as she has got her updated ACS letter on the 11th of July( her onshore experience was missing in the letter dated 27th June). My question is should we go for review or new application?
> 
> ...


Then go for a fresh assessment
But don’t forget to link your old assessment 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> The best thing possible outcome is all three of you getting the pr without any hassles. Being a citizen doesn't change much. It only gives you voting rights. Everything else is the basically the same. And your infant can't vote either. So better thing to do is, do exactly as the co says and get the visa.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


The question is not about citizenship 
It’s best for everyone if you read the post carefully

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi NB,

I wish you are doing great !!!

By mistake I requested a reference letter to one of my company addressing "Department of Immigration and Border Protection" instead of "Department of Home Affairs" as they were not providing "To whomsoever concern" . Will it be fine at the time of lodging Visa or should I request for a new one?

Highly appreciate your inputs.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

toakagrawal said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I wish you are doing great !!!
> 
> ...


If it is not too much trouble, try to get a fresh one
If you fail, not a big deal

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

NB said:


> If it is not too much trouble, try to get a fresh one
> If you fail, not a big deal
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much for your valuable input.  God bless you !!!


----------



## Xaved (Jan 3, 2018)

There may not be a pot full of gold on the other side of the rainbow, *but this post is a PIECE OF GOLD. *

For anyone who is trying to apply for a visa from offshore/onshore or are waiting to get an invitation/visa must realize that there are other captivating factors which will pull someone towards the back all the time. Let me clear the cloud:

1. Very high expenditure (rent/bill/food/transportation/medical/who knows what else)
2. Very high maintenance cost (property/car/anything that you use)
3. Very high labor cost
4. Very high tax deduction and not being able to claim the full amount 
5. Superannuation: It could have been a good subject for the X-Files episodes.
6. Very low median salary.
7. Very low profit margin for small businesses


Overall, quite hectic lifestyle and work-life balance is pretty low. 


Look before you leap, think before you chose to live here.



WELCOME


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Xaved said:


> There may not be a pot full of gold on the other side of the rainbow, *but this post is a PIECE OF GOLD. *
> 
> For anyone who is trying to apply for a visa from offshore/onshore or are waiting to get an invitation/visa must realize that there are other captivating factors which will pull someone towards the back all the time. Let me clear the cloud:
> 
> ...


tough, it does look like.. 99% present here would still take it. 

cheers 🙂


----------



## estydark (Aug 28, 2019)

NB said:


> The Skill Level Requirement Met Date is dependent on the completion of both the relevant qualification and relevant work experience.
> 
> So the earliest you can start claiming points for experience is from Mid 2019 and hence 0 points
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for getting back! As always, appreciate your response.
Before i commenced my Bachelor's in Australia, i had already been granted a "Diploma in IT" from an Australian based university in Singapore with a valid CRICOS.

Can i then get my Australian work experience accessed?
During this period (3 month internship) and about 320 hours (paid) work as an IT support in Melbourne?

Also, will the 320 hours be divided by 20 hours/week (minimum baseline for a valid work week) which comes out to 16 weeks (4 months) and counted as 4 month experience? Some weeks i worked all 5 days and some weeks were just 2 days.

I hope that's not confusing.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

estydark said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for getting back! As always, appreciate your response.
> Before i commenced my Bachelor's in Australia, i had already been granted a "Diploma in IT" from an Australian based university in Singapore with a valid CRICOS.
> ...


If you claim points for diploma, then you get only 10 points instead of 15 for bachelor
You will have to do the calculations yourself
I am not in a position to do it

Cheers


----------



## estydark (Aug 28, 2019)

NB said:


> If you claim points for diploma, then you get only 10 points instead of 15 for bachelor
> You will have to do the calculations yourself
> I am not in a position to do it
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I can't assess both Diploma and Bachelor ?
That's interesting.

Looking forward,

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

estydark said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I can't assess both Diploma and Bachelor ?
> That's interesting.
> ...


You can
But then you can’t claim for experience before bachelor 


Cheers


----------



## estydark (Aug 28, 2019)

NB said:


> You can
> But then you can’t claim for experience before bachelor
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

One last question.
I am currently enrolled into PY for ICT and plan to start my Hons year for Bachelor in February which will be ending around October 2020.

If i apply for ACS assessment to get my education assessed including my Hons year for IT.

Will my current experience (commenced after bachelor) (full-time) be assessed as Australian Experience? 

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

estydark said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> One last question.
> I am currently enrolled into PY for ICT and plan to start my Hons year for Bachelor in February which will be ending around October 2020.
> ...


No idea

You will have to ask ACS

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi NB,

If the work is paid by cash not by bank account, is it possible to claim this working experience? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If the work is paid by cash not by bank account, is it possible to claim this working experience? Thanks


Depends on the country, period of the employment, and what other evidence you have

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

In fact, I have all documents ready ( social insurance, payslips) except the bank statement and this work is about 1 year only.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> In fact, I have all documents ready ( social insurance, payslips) except the bank statement and this work is about 1 year only.


Which country ?
Which job ?
Which year ?
How big is the organisation ?

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Which country ?
> Which job ?
> Which year ?
> How big is the organisation ?
> ...


Which country ? Viet Nam
Which job ? Mechanical and Electrical Engineer
Which year ? 2018/2019
How big is the organisation ? 50 people( this is kind of construction company who hire contractor to conduct construction project).


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello sir ,
I am a secondary applicant .
In acs , for one of the employer , designation is mentioned as “senior support analyst “ but on salary slip it is “senior analyst” . Would it be ok ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> Which country ? Viet Nam
> Which job ? Mechanical and Electrical Engineer
> Which year ? 2018/2019
> How big is the organisation ? 50 people( this is kind of construction company who hire contractor to conduct construction project).


Not very familiar with Vietnam business culture
Is it quite common to pay salary by cash in current times by organisations such as yours ?
( In India, for example, it would be very rare and treated suspiciously)
If it is common , then it doesn’t matter 
You have a third party evidence by way of social security 

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Not very familiar with Vietnam business culture
> Is it quite common to pay salary by cash in current times by organisations such as yours
> ( In India, for example, it would be very rare and treated suspiciously)
> If it is common , then it doesn’t matter
> ...


Thanks NB


----------



## derek1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi NB

Had two queries:

1) I did my medicals for 489 Visa. Is there any way to find out whether the clinic has submitted or uploaded the medicals on emedical portal

2) For the 489 Visa they assign us a couple of Post Code Areas to live in. Is there a way wherein we can move to another post code regional area only, for work purposes only, by informing the Regional 489 Office.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derek1969 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Had two queries:
> 
> ...


1. Within a week you should be able to see medicals cleared on the Immiaccount dashboard
Before that you can’t find out
2. No idea how 489 works
But logically as long as it is the regional area in the same state, I think you should get the approval 

Cheers


----------



## derek1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

NB said:


> derek1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Thanks NB for your help


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi NB,
When I lodged my 190 NSW visa application Mar 2019, I didn't have all relevant years Form16, now I got them.

Also, for bank statement I didn't highlight monthly salary credit when I uploaded.

Now, Can I upload
1. Form 16 for relevant years of work experience claim as additional proof ?

2. Highlighted bank statements for monthly salary credit again. Do I really need to upload highlighted doc again ?

Whether uploading these docs will put me back in the queue for processing ?

Could you please share your thoughts on this.

Thanks in advance ~



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Hi NB,
> When I lodged my 190 NSW visa application Mar 2019, I didn't have all relevant years Form16, now I got them.
> 
> Also, for bank statement I didn't highlight monthly salary credit when I uploaded.
> ...


1. You should
2. Not required 

It may not necessarily set you back 
Moreover form 16 is an important evidence, so you should upload it

Cheers


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. You should
> 
> 2. Not required
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification ~

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bhaskar.1237 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi NB,

I need your inputs please....

Last year, I moved to Australia on 457 VISA with Electronics Engineer (233411) Job code.
Now, I don't want to wait for 3 years completion to become eligible for PR under TRT stream.
My employer is also ready to sponsor my PR under DE stream.

I'm a post graduate in Master of Computer Applications (MCA, from India) and working on PLCs, electricity control systems,
protocol development for field communication devices, and automation systems for last 13 years.
My question here is, do I need to go for skills assessment from EA (because of 233411 jobcode) OR ACS (because of my educational background)?
and I'm not sure of whether I'm eligible for EA assessment due to my educational background.

I'm in big dilemma now. guys, could you please let me know your suggestions.

Advanced Thanks for your valuable inputs.

Regards,
Bhaskar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhaskar.1237 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I need your inputs please....
> 
> ...


The safest route is to go with 233411

Whether you will get a positive assessment or not from EA, I have no idea

Explore this route thoroughly before thinking of anything else

Cheers


----------



## bhaskar.1237 (Jul 16, 2018)

NB said:


> The safest route is to go with 233411
> 
> Whether you will get a positive assessment or not from EA, I have no idea
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for your valuable inputs.

Regards,
Bhaskar


----------



## bhaskar.1237 (Jul 16, 2018)

bhaskar.1237 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable inputs.
> 
> ...


one more quick question, please. 
Can I write my career episodes from work experience NOT from academic projects? please clarify.

Thanks,
Bhaskar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhaskar.1237 said:


> one more quick question, please.
> Can I write my career episodes from work experience NOT from academic projects? please clarify.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bhaskar


Absolutely no idea about EA process
Cheers


----------



## bhaskar.1237 (Jul 16, 2018)

NB said:


> Absolutely no idea about EA process
> Cheers


No worries. Thank you


----------



## ManSooR. (Jul 19, 2019)

bhaskar.1237 said:


> No worries. Thank you


You can write career episodes both from academic projects and work experience. 
My first career was based on Final Year Project of my Bachelors degree. While the other two were from Work Experience. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi NB,

My friend has a query on ACS. I am asking on behalf of him for your advice.

*****************
I have completed my Btech/Graduation from electronics and communication stream from year 2007-2011. And then started working in IT, later from 2012-2015 i have did my post graduation from Amity university distance learning. currently i have total experience of 7+ years.

post graduation : MBA in IT distance learning

Ques: How they will calculate my experience , which degree they will consider?

******************



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My friend has a query on ACS. I am asking on behalf of him for your advice.
> 
> ...


He doesn’t get any advantage in the long distance MBA
So better not to give any documents for that
They will consider the ECE degree for which he can claim 15 points 

So 4 years deducted from the experience of 7 years , so he should be left with 3 years of experience for which he can claim 5 points

Cheers


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

*Info Regarding Assessment*

@NB : please reply. 

My designation has changed due to promotion in April,2018 but the roles and responsibilities remains same. Do I need to get "new" assessment from ACS ?

ACS Assessment already completed in Feb,2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cjindal90 said:


> @NB : please reply.
> 
> My designation has changed due to promotion in April,2018 but the roles and responsibilities remains same. Do I need to get "new" assessment from ACS ?
> 
> ACS Assessment already completed in Feb,2018.


Can you get a reference letter form your company confirming that your RnR remained unchanged even after your promotion ?
It has to be from your manager or HR on company letterhead 

Cheers


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

NB said:


> Can you get a reference letter form your company confirming that your RnR remained unchanged even after your promotion ?
> It has to be from your manager or HR on company letterhead
> 
> Cheers


Company will never issue any R&R on letterhead. Earlier I used SD for ACS assessment.
Do I need to get another SD from my colleague?


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi NB,

I just received the state pre-invitation and have some time before all documents are approved and ITA is issued to check and update my EOI. Do you have any advice on the kinds common errors or mistakes I should look out before my EOI is closed? I want to be as careful as possible and avoid any fatal error that would cost me dearly later on.

Thank you so much!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I just received the state pre-invitation and have some time before all documents are approved and ITA is issued to check and update my EOI. Do you have any advice on the kinds common errors or mistakes I should look out before my EOI is closed? I want to be as careful as possible and avoid any fatal error that would cost me dearly later on.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Check 
that all the dates that you have entered are correct
That the PTEA test number and scores are correct
That all employment dates are correct
That you have not claimed points for experience disallowed by the skills assessment agency
That the points you have eligible are correctly showing in the EOI 

Cheers


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

NB said:


> Check
> that all the dates that you have entered are correct
> That the PTEA test number and scores are correct
> That all employment dates are correct
> ...


I would also suggest checking if the state in NSW and you really are in NSW ...

I was issued an NSW 190 invite because I had mentioned my usual stay in Austalia. But I had returned offshore meanwhile but never updated that point.

So had to let it go...


----------



## ninjatalli (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi @NB,
Need a second set of eyes on the situation I am wrt the assessment done by ACS for 261111. Before I provide the assessment output, a brief of my experience

Employer 1: 07/2004 - 06/2007 (2Y 11M): Relevant experience 
Employer 2: 10/2009 - 11/2010 (1Y 1M): Not relevant experience
Employer 3: 2/2011 - 6/2017 (6Y 5M): Relevant experience
Employer 4: 7/2017 - 8/2019 (2Y 1M): Relevant experience

When I submitted the documents, I mentioned all 4 employment periods in the resume, but unfortunately, my 2nd employer didn't give me an experience letter so I didn't submit any for this particular experience; I also thought since it wasn't relevant - this seems to be a big mistake at my end.

Now ACS has come out with the evaluation as below
"_The following employment after *06 March 2012* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261111

Dates: 07/04 - 06/07 - 2 year(s) 11 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Country: Outside Of Australia

Dates: 02/11 - 06/17 - 6 year(s) 5 month(s)
Position: Manager
Country: Outside Of Australia

Dates: 07/17 - 08/19 - 2 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: Manager
Country: Outside Of Australia
_"

My understanding - they are deducting 4 years of my overall experience (2Y 11M in first company & 1Y 1M in 3rd company) but they haven't considered the second company which was a non-technical (sales) role in a FMCG firm. 

This is putting me at a bit of a problem as the net consideration is 7Y 6M, leaving me at only 10 points from work experience.

Now I seem to have two options 
*Opt 1>* Go for a re-evaluation (with fee) with additional documentation of the experience letter of the 2nd company. I'm wondering if they would then consider the 13 months from that firm allowing my next 8+ years of experience to be considered for points evaluation

*Opt 2*> I will be spending another 4 months at Employer 4 (unfortunately I'm exiting the firm in Nov'19). Please correct my understanding; if I have to consider my 5th employer (say later in Q12020), I will have to undergo the complete re-assessment again (say later in Q1 2020) with an experience letter from that firm too.


Need your views wrt to Op1 - if I am able to source the experience letter from the firm, considering it is not relevant to the ANZ code I'm applying for; will the situation change?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ninjatalli said:


> Hi @NB,
> Need a second set of eyes on the situation I am wrt the assessment done by ACS for 261111. Before I provide the assessment output, a brief of my experience
> 
> Employer 1: 07/2004 - 06/2007 (2Y 11M): Relevant experience
> ...


1. It will be money wasted
Any non relevant experience will not be considered even for deductions purposes 
If you feel that they should deduct only 2 years and not 4 years, then on that ground you can appeal, but not for the 2nd employment 

You have to wait till you join the 5th firm, complete the balance experience and then apply for ACS assessment again to get 15 points

There are no short cuts, if you want to be safe 

Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi NB,

1) I am working in middle east for over 8 years now. For this job, I have experience letter, reference letter, bank statement. However, my employer does not give payslips. Upon request, they might give maximum 6 months payslips. Will the experience letter, reference letter, bank statement be enough to prove my experience?

2) Before coming to middle east, I had around 5 years experience (4 workplaces) from my home country. For these jobs, I only have experience letters issued by employer. I can not get bank statements as my accounts are inactive and my circumstances don't allow me to visit my home country (in near future) and activate these. If I submit only experience letters to DHA, will that be acceptable?

3) Since my current experience enables me to get maximum points (over 8 years), is there a chance that CO may not bother to verify my previous experience (for which I only possess experience letters)?

Thank you for your time and guidance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1) I am working in middle east for over 8 years now. For this job, I have experience letter, reference letter, bank statement. However, my employer does not give payslips. Upon request, they might give maximum 6 months payslips. Will the experience letter, reference letter, bank statement be enough to prove my experience?
> 
> ...


When did the skills assessment agency allow you to claim points for experience from ?

Cheers


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I just received the state pre-invitation and have some time before all documents are approved and ITA is issued to check and update my EOI. Do you have any advice on the kinds common errors or mistakes I should look out before my EOI is closed? I want to be as careful as possible and avoid any fatal error that would cost me dearly later on.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Can you please update us from which state you got pre invite


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

NB said:


> When did the skills assessment agency allow you to claim points for experience from ?


They have considered all my experience as relevant from first job till present.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 1) I am working in middle east for over 8 years now. For this job, I have experience letter, reference letter, bank statement. However, my employer does not give payslips. Upon request, they might give maximum 6 months payslips. Will the experience letter, reference letter, bank statement be enough to prove my experience?
> 
> ...


Mark all the experience in your home country as NON relevant 
Try to get the maximum payslips as you can
For the balance period try to atleast get the salary statement from the HR
That means month wise salary in a letter
Jan 2011- 1000 $
Feb 2011- 1100$

And so on

Cheers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

Just wanted to thank u all that you have been doing here, helping thousands of applicants and helping them realize their dreams.

The entire PR process, from EOI to 189 application I did myself, solely based on ur feedback and others like u on forum, and I couldn't have done it without this tremendous amount of help! Cheers!


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

For some of my payslips, the "transfer date" mentioned on the payslip do not match the salary credit date in bank statements.
For eg: "transfer date" on payslip: 31-MM-YYYY , on bank statement salary credit date: 29-MM-YYYY.
Please suggest.
Amount is matching on payslips and bank statements.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For some of my payslips, the "transfer date" mentioned on the payslip do not match the salary credit date in bank statements.
> For eg: "transfer date" on payslip: 31-MM-YYYY , on bank statement salary credit date: 29-MM-YYYY.
> ...


It is the month and amount which is important, not the dates
As long as each month salary can be matched with the amount..all good

Cheers


----------



## kinas (Nov 30, 2017)

Dear NB,
Kindly advice me with my problem.
I have received 489 invitation, and while filling the lodge application it automatically filled some fields with the data from my EOI. So I realized I have done a mistake in the EOI at "Highest recognized qualification".
I selected from the drop down list "Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology - Computers and Information" instead of "Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology".
There is an option to edit this information in immi account but I can not update this in the EOI.

please note that my ACS outcome letter mentioned that my assessment is for Bachelor, and as you know Masters gives the same points as Bachelor so I did not claim extra points by this mistake.

1. is this mistake may cause a rejection of my invitation?
2. should I contact the state or the immigration department before lodging my application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

NB said:


> Mark all the experience in your home country as NON relevant
> Try to get the maximum payslips as you can
> For the balance period try to atleast get the salary statement from the HR
> That means month wise salary in a letter
> ...


Thank you for your valuable input.

I applied for SA 190 and claimed all experience as relevant in state application as well as in EOI. I can modify EOI but application can not be edited. Also, I can not lodge a new application as my profession has been recently placed into "special conditions apply" category. What you suggest in this case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kinas said:


> Dear NB,
> Kindly advice me with my problem.
> I have received 489 invitation, and while filling the lodge application it automatically filled some fields with the data from my EOI. So I realized I have done a mistake in the EOI at "Highest recognized qualification".
> I selected from the drop down list "Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology - Computers and Information" instead of "Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology".
> ...


It is a mistake as you have also realised
How the CO will consider it, I have no idea
The immigration department will not reply to any query
Better to consult a Mara agent
One has to be very careful when submitting the EOI 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Thank you for your valuable input.
> 
> I applied for SA 190 and claimed all experience as relevant in state application as well as in EOI. I can modify EOI but application can not be edited. Also, I can not lodge a new application as my profession has been recently placed into "special conditions apply" category. What you suggest in this case?


As you have marked the home experience as RELEVANT, the CO can ask you to submit complete evidence for the same
Whether you now want to take that risk or not, you only can decide
Try to consult a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

Hi NB,
Thanks a lot for everything that you have done for this forum and the others. Really appreciate you taking the time out to provide all the necessary details to explain the E2E process. 
I'm in the same boat as many as of now - VIC 190 applicant (lodged 11th Feb, 2019) with 85 points, waiting for CO contact or a DG. Given the pace of VIC 190 grants lately, it seems like a waiting game for the applicants with the likes of me. 
Has VIC grants come to halt currently, or they being deprioritised over other states? Would love to have your insights on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

some2609 said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks a lot for everything that you have done for this forum and the others. Really appreciate you taking the time out to provide all the necessary details to explain the E2E process.
> I'm in the same boat as many as of now - VIC 190 applicant (lodged 11th Feb, 2019) with 85 points, waiting for CO contact or a DG. Given the pace of VIC 190 grants lately, it seems like a waiting game for the applicants with the likes of me.
> Has VIC grants come to halt currently, or they being deprioritised over other states? Would love to have your insights on this.


Nobody can predict a grant
It depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 
I got my grant in less then a month when the waiting time was 6-8 months

Just wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

NB said:


> Nobody can predict a grant
> It depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted
> I got my grant in less then a month when the waiting time was 6-8 months
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. Appreciate the quick response!


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

"Expression of interest date:" in Visa Application Form, is the EOI date of initial submission or EOI date of last (modified) submission date? Are we able to modify "Expression of interest date:" in visa application form or its fetched by the system?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> "Expression of interest date:" in Visa Application Form, is the EOI date of initial submission or EOI date of last (modified) submission date? Are we able to modify "Expression of interest date:" in visa application form or its fetched by the system?


What visa are you talking about ?
What do you need the date for ?

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> What visa are you talking about ?
> What do you need the date for ?
> 
> Cheers


189 visa. 
Initial EOI date submission date: 2-MM-2019 = date1
Update EOI for partner's points on 21-MM-2019 = date2
ACS result date and pte result date for partner is 20-MM-2019.
Received invite next month(one month after date2). 

In visa application form, there is a field "Expression of interest date:" . Is the EOI date of initial submission or EOI date of last (modified) submission date? Are we able to modify "Expression of interest date:" in visa application form or its fetched by the system?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

PSA said:


> 189 visa.
> Initial EOI date submission date: 2-MM-2019 = date1
> Update EOI for partner's points on 21-MM-2019 = date2
> ACS result date and pte result date for partner is 20-MM-2019.
> ...


According to the following video from 2016, the info is automatically populated (see 2m 57s mark):

https://youtu.be/vBWrg9ksAmo?t=177


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> 189 visa.
> Initial EOI date submission date: 2-MM-2019 = date1
> Update EOI for partner's points on 21-MM-2019 = date2
> ACS result date and pte result date for partner is 20-MM-2019.
> ...


Have you got the invite and are filling the application or it is just a theoretical question ?

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Have you got the invite and are filling the application or it is just a theoretical question ?
> 
> Cheers


I already received the invite and want to confirm regarding "Expression of interest date:" in visa application form


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> I already received the invite and want to confirm regarding "Expression of interest date:" in visa application form


I don’t think it’s editable in the first case, and even if editable, you shouldn’t tamper with it unless the dates shown are absolutely wrong
What date is auto filled by the system ?
Dies it match your date ?

Cheers


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi All,
I am already PR and In Australia now. I have done name splitting in my Indian passport.
While uploading the new passport in Immiaccount, it shows two options to select. One is with name change and other is with same name as previous submitted to immiaccount.
which one should I select ?
My full name is still the same as I just split my name in given name and surname field.
and also I don't have any supporting doc to show change in my name because for name splitting one just need to submit self declaration.

Kindly suggest.

Thanks
RP


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t think it’s editable in the first case, and even if editable, you shouldn’t tamper with it unless the dates shown are absolutely wrong
> What date is auto filled by the system ?
> Dies it match your date ?
> 
> Cheers


Visa application form takes Initial EOI submission date. 
As parter points were updated after Initial EOI submission date, but before the invite, the acs and pte results dates for parter are after "Expression of interest date:" in visa application


Initial EOI date submission date: 2-MM-2019 = date1
Update EOI for partner's points on 21-MM-2019 = date2
ACS result date and pte result date for partner is 20-MM-2019.
Received invite next month(one month after date2).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi All,
> I am already PR and In Australia now. I have done name splitting in my Indian passport.
> While uploading the new passport in Immiaccount, it shows two options to select. One is with name change and other is with same name as previous submitted to immiaccount.
> which one should I select ?
> ...


You have to call up the department and ask
As far as I understand you should have gone through the name change route to avoid all this issue 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Visa application form takes Initial EOI submission date.
> As parter points were updated after Initial EOI submission date, but before the invite, the acs and pte results dates for parter are after "Expression of interest date:" in visa application
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t understand at all all what you are trying to say


Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> I can’t understand at all all what you are trying to say
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Let me try to reframe better

Visa application form takes Initial EOI submission date for "Expression of interest date:" field.


for eg:
Initial EOI submission date: 2-July, 2019
Updated partner points: 21-July,2019
Invite in Aug,2019
Partner acs and pte results date: 20-July,2019

In visa application "Expression of interest date:" is 2-July, 2019. 
For partner, acs results date and pte results date are after "Expression of interest date:" in visa application, is that fine?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks NB. Let me try to reframe better
> 
> Visa application form takes Initial EOI submission date for "Expression of interest date:" field.
> 
> ...


It’s good enough
The question is date of expression not date of effect

I don’t understand why you couldn’t give this in the first instance instead if ddmmyyy etc

Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

*Age proof document*

Hello NB,

You are really helping quite a lot of people here. thanks for that. I have following question.

With respect to the Age proof, which document can I use. Is it birth certificate or Passport. I have both of them, but the DOB in my passport is wrong. So will it cause any problem in future once the application is filed, or I need to correct it in passport before invite.

Thanks.
Regards,
KSR


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> You are really helping quite a lot of people here. thanks for that. I have following question.
> 
> ...


Get the passport date corrected asap
Else You will be in severe problem 

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> Get the passport date corrected asap
> Else You will be in severe problem
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I am in reverse situation, whereas my DOB in Birth Certificate is different than in any other document because my date of birth in 10th class is misspelled after which all other documents are based on 10th. 

Now, so far, I have not uploaded my Birth certificate, and for age proof, I uploaded my 10th class mark list ( DOB and Father's name is mentioned) along with the passport.

Can you please let me know if this is fine.

Thank you.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi NB,

Please help me, 

I have been in australia from 5 years, I came here on student visa then got TR (485). One more student visa (second time)

Now I am on bridging visa 190,

My doubt is that I am not claiming any points for my oerseas work experience but I never mentioned that on my other visa form 80 application.

Now I have mentioned that overseas work experience on my form 80 because it was close to my current assessment skill. Will it be a problem.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

um.heygau said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Please help me,
> 
> ...


What is done is done
There is nothing to think about now
Wait for the grant or CO contact

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

On my appointment letter joining date is from 23 July 2012 but while on work experience Rnr signed by my reporting manager on company letterhead date is 21july 2012. I got appointment letter dt 18 july 2012 and acknowledgement letter dt 19 July. I have updated 23 July in form 80.

Will be there any issue with date. 

I have submitted following documents

Appointment letter
Appointment confirmation letter
Pay slip for 6 yrs
ITR for 6 yrs
Pension statement 6 yrs
Form 16 6 yrs
Form 26 AS 6 yrs
Salary Statement 6 yrs.
Salary increment letter
Reliving letter
Resignation letter

I left that organisation and joined new one. Also my reporting manager has left.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> On my appointment letter joining date is from 23 July 2012 but while on work experience Rnr signed by my reporting manager on company letterhead date is 21july 2012. I got appointment letter dt 18 july 2012 and acknowledgement letter dt 19 July. I have updated 23 July in form 80.
> 
> ...


How many days salary did you get in July 2012?

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

NB said:


> How many days salary did you get in July 2012?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I got in August together with July. I don't remember exact days. Our salary day used to be 22nd of every month.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> I got in August together with July. I don't remember exact days. Our salary day used to be 22nd of every month.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


That’s the problem with applicants and then they wonder why they didn’t get the grant fast
Is it so hard to see the August payslip ?

Anyways I am sure someone will help you out

Cheers


----------



## rhythmgurjar (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi all,
I want to get my degress Vetassess as a Tv Director (group B).
I have done bachelor's in mass Media and then 3.5 years of work experience. 

Currently doing Masters in Australia, global communication and media

Will this be sufficient to get positive outcome? 

Thanks


----------



## ahmad.muscat (Jul 2, 2019)

Hello NB , i need your suggestion on my below situation.

i got 489 visa granted this year and i will for IED later this month. but due to family issues i am not sure if i can move permanently to AU in 2020 or 21. my 489 visa is still valid till 2022 and i am not sure if i can move before 2 years of expiry to qualify for 2 year living and 1 year job.

so now i want to check if i can still apply for 491 while my 489 is still valid? please let me know your suggestion ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahmad.muscat said:


> Hello NB , i need your suggestion on my below situation.
> 
> i got 489 visa granted this year and i will for IED later this month. but due to family issues i am not sure if i can move permanently to AU in 2020 or 21. my 489 visa is still valid till 2022 and i am not sure if i can move before 2 years of expiry to qualify for 2 year living and 1 year job.
> 
> so now i want to check if i can still apply for 491 while my 489 is still valid? please let me know your suggestion ?


Till the fine print of the 491 comes, you cannot be sure
Wait another month

Cheers


----------



## ahmad.muscat (Jul 2, 2019)

NB said:


> Till the fine print of the 491 comes, you cannot be sure
> Wait another month
> 
> Cheers



yes sure. thanks a lot for replying.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

Dear NB,

While filling the 489 VISA application form, 

Previous country of Residence: I will mention as India as I am presently living and working in France.

But the " Date from" _____ to be mentioned as my birth date ? and " Date to" the date i moved to France.

Is it right ?

Regards
PK.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> While filling the 489 VISA application form,
> 
> ...


Posting on the open thread helps other members also

That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## Midit629 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi NB,
I have small query ,my 189 visa application was filed in March 2019 and still I haven't heard back from DIBP ,since my passport was about to get expired in next 6 months and in coming days if co picked up my application then surely he would as for it's renewal,so to prevent that scenario I filed for renewal of passport by myself today and it's in progress and it will take 4 weeks to get renewed passport..should I update this info now in immi account or I should update once I receive new passport.


----------



## Midit629 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi NB ,

Any thoughts?


----------



## Midit629 (Mar 13, 2019)

Midit629 said:


> Hi NB,
> I have small query ,my 189 visa application was filed in March 2019 and still I haven't heard back from DIBP ,since my passport was about to get expired in next 6 months and in coming days if co picked up my application then surely he would as for it's renewal,so to prevent that scenario I filed for renewal of passport by myself today and it's in progress and it will take 4 weeks to get renewed passport..should I update this info now in immi account or I should update once I receive new passport.



Hi NB ,
Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Midit629 said:


> Hi NB,
> I have small query ,my 189 visa application was filed in March 2019 and still I haven't heard back from DIBP ,since my passport was about to get expired in next 6 months and in coming days if co picked up my application then surely he would as for it's renewal,so to prevent that scenario I filed for renewal of passport by myself today and it's in progress and it will take 4 weeks to get renewed passport..should I update this info now in immi account or I should update once I receive new passport.


Update the new passport number and upload copy of the passport only when you get it in your hand
Nothing at the moment

Cheers


----------



## Sudz92 (May 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

SORRY this isn't regarding the 189 visa. But I thought of writing directly to you because I have seen you're very knowledgeable on the whole Australia immigration process.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...l#post14955764

Can you help me out on the below questions when you have a free time.
1. Will I get a bridging visa if I apply for 476 subclass visa onshore?
Reason for the above question: This visa can be applied for either in Australia or outside Australia. But you need to be outside of Australia when it's granted. Since it will only be granted if you're outside of Australia, will they actually give a bridging visa? Is there such a criteria for bridging visas that to get one, the visa you applied for should be able to be granted while you're in Australia?

2. Do you think it's realistic that I will get work rights on the BVA if I make a request proving financial hardship. Since this particular visa will have full work rights, I assume it's reasonable to request for work rights even on the bridging visa.


Thank you in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sudz92 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> SORRY this isn't regarding the 189 visa. But I thought of writing directly to you because I have seen you're very knowledgeable on the whole Australia immigration process.
> 
> ...


1. As you will not be in Australia on the date of grant, you will not be issued any Bridging visa 

2. Not applicable as you will have no BVA

Cheers


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi NB,

My MARA agent received a CO contact today, asking for a colour copy of my daughter's passport.

But that was already uploaded at the time of submission.

My agent uploaded it again and the status is now Further Assessment.

I just want to understand why would he ask for something that is already available?

Also when can the CO take up my case again?

Regards,
Manu.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My MARA agent received a CO contact today, asking for a colour copy of my daughter's passport.
> 
> ...


There can be many reasons 

The file got corrupted when uploading it
You uploaded it in the wrong section or did not name it correctly 

When he will take up your case again, no one can predict 
He may do it in a day or 2 or may wait for months

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey NB,

How do you see this 11-22 months processing timeline for 189. This is like indefinite now.

Thanks,
Amit



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> How do you see this 11-22 months processing timeline for 189. This is like indefinite now.
> 
> ...


No one can predict grants
So why waste time over it

Cheers


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello NB, 

I recently obtained my skill assessment from VETASSESS. In the letter I understand that the date deemed skilled should be the starting date that my relevant skill job will be counting towards the points. But since the assessment was issued a while ago, when I fill out the employment history in my EOI, should I put two entry for my current employment as follow:
Current Job A
Date from: XX/XX/2015
Date to: The date as suggested by VETASSESS that was taken into assessment (A date before the letter was issued)
Relevant: Yes

Current Job A
Date From: The date as suggested by VETASSESS that was taken into assessment (A date before the letter was issued)
Date To: blank (since I'm still working under this job title)
Relevant: No

Is this the correct entry format? 
Or can I just delete the second entry since I am still working under that title? (I'm confused because the letter issued by VETASSESS does not cover the period after the letter is issued... but I never change my job and is still working in the same company).

If I delete the second country, my experience will continue to count. As long as my assessment is still valid (for 5 years) and I still work in the same company under the same title, I do not need to get reassessment again and can gain additional points once the year fulfilment is met, am I right?

Thanks in advance for reading this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ethika said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I recently obtained my skill assessment from VETASSESS. In the letter I understand that the date deemed skilled should be the starting date that my relevant skill job will be counting towards the points. But since the assessment was issued a while ago, when I fill out the employment history in my EOI, should I put two entry for my current employment as follow:
> Current Job A
> ...


You are complicating a simple question

1. When did you actually start working ?
2. What is the skills met date allowed by Vetassess 
3. Have you changed job, designation, location or RnR after getting the assessment done ?

Cheers


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

NB said:


> You are complicating a simple question
> 
> 1. When did you actually start working ?
> 2. What is the skills met date allowed by Vetassess
> ...


Thanks for the reply, NB.

1. I started working in my current company back in 2013, got promoted in 2014, both are relevant skill jobs
2. The date deem skilled is 11/2013
3. I never change job after 2014, and the designation, location and RnR are still the same after the assessment was done


----------



## Sudz92 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. As you will not be in Australia on the date of grant, you will not be issued any Bridging visa
> 
> 2. Not applicable as you will have no BVA
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB.


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

Ethika said:


> Thanks for the reply, NB.
> 
> 1. I started working in my current company back in 2013, got promoted in 2014, both are relevant skill jobs
> 2. The date deem skilled is 11/2013
> 3. I never change job after 2014, and the designation, location and RnR are still the same after the assessment was done


BTW, my RnR will be the same but my salary will increase soon, do I need to get reassessment after my salary change?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ethika said:


> Thanks for the reply, NB.
> 
> 1. I started working in my current company back in 2013, got promoted in 2014, both are relevant skill jobs
> 2. The date deem skilled is 11/2013
> 3. I never change job after 2014, and the designation, location and RnR are still the same after the assessment was done


Then in the EOI from the date you started working till xx.11.2013 it will be marked as non relevant 
Then from the next date till TO DATE you will mark it as RELEVANT 
Only 2 entries

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ethika said:


> BTW, my RnR will be the same but my salary will increase soon, do I need to get reassessment after my salary change?


Salary change will not require a reassessment 

Cheers


----------



## Midit629 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi NB,
Is it normal that DIBP have increased time processing time for 189 to 11 months to 22 months? Are they putting this visa category on hold or it is not unusual.?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Midit629 said:


> Hi NB,
> Is it normal that DIBP have increased time processing time for 189 to 11 months to 22 months? Are they putting this visa category on hold or it is not unusual.?


Doubling the time is unusual 
But then we are living in unusual times
Everybody is shooting in the dark
The politicians, bureaucrats are all just experimenting on how to force the applicants to the rural areas

491 will have the top priority in processing so obviously all other visas will have to suffer

Cheers


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

NB said:


> Then in the EOI from the date you started working till xx.11.2013 it will be marked as non relevant
> Then from the next date till TO DATE you will mark it as RELEVANT
> Only 2 entries
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your reply NB.


----------



## Midit629 (Mar 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Midit629 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...




Does that mean they won't even process this 189 visa for already invited applicants,can applicants who already lodged application for 189 go for 491 visa now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Midit629 said:


> Does that mean they won't even process this 189 visa for already invited applicants,can applicants who already lodged application for 189 go for 491 visa now?


All those who have already applied, I don’t think they would be refused
It’s just that the grants will be delayed

Cheers


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi NB,

I will travelling to Australia next week on 482 dependent Visa and will updating my work experience and address details accordingly in EOI.

I have a question on the PCC, Should I get the new PCC done offshore before travelling. I already have one copy of the PCC which was done in the month of April-2019 for the 482 Visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AG_PR said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I will travelling to Australia next week on 482 dependent Visa and will updating my work experience and address details accordingly in EOI.
> 
> I have a question on the PCC, Should I get the new PCC done offshore before travelling. I already have one copy of the PCC which was done in the month of April-2019 for the 482 Visa.


Not required 
The pcc is valid for 1 year
If the processing is delayed and an Australian pcc is required in future, the CO will let you know 

Cheers


----------



## Midit629 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi NB,
I lodged my 189 visa application in March 2019,but I believe grants won't be coming anytime sooner,so I just wanted to know if I can apply for student visa or my dependent in 189 application can apply for student visa? ..if yes then what affect it will have on our 189 application.do we need to update this in change of circumstances.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Midit629 said:


> Hi NB,
> I lodged my 189 visa application in March 2019,but I believe grants won't be coming anytime sooner,so I just wanted to know if I can apply for student visa or my dependent in 189 application can apply for student visa? ..if yes then what affect it will have on our 189 application.do we need to update this in change of circumstances.


You need not take any action as far as your 189 is concerned and can apply for any other visa as primary or dependent 
All will be processed simultaneously 
But beware that if the student or dependent visa is issued after the 189 is issued , then the 189 will stand cancelled

You can never be sure in how many days your 189 will be granted
When I applied for my 189, the waiting time was nearly 8 months but I got my grant in less then a month of application 
I took 2 weeks to upload my documents carefully and in another 2 weeks I got my grant

Cheers


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi mates,

I have an existing EOI dated 2-Aug-2019 for 189 (75 points) and several state's 190s (80 points) under 261313. I just passed NAATI CCL exam which allows me for 5 additional points. Just wondering if I go ahead and update all the EOIs with NAATI CCL points. I know this changes the DOE. Is there anything I should be aware before updating the EOI? Sorry I didn't know which thread to post this and not sure if this question is phrased properly as I am still quite excited because of my exam results! Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

MN8 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have an existing EOI dated 2-Aug-2019 for 189 (75 points) and several state's 190s (80 points) under 261313. I just passed NAATI CCL exam which allows me for 5 additional points. Just wondering if I go ahead and update all the EOIs with NAATI CCL points. I know this changes the DOE. Is there anything I should be aware before updating the EOI? Sorry I didn't know which thread to post this and not sure if this question is phrased properly as I am still quite excited because of my exam results! Thanks


Congrats!

I would double check all the existing info in your EOI to ensure it is all accurate and up-to-date (from big things like relevant employment episode dates being consistent with your skills assessment outcome letter, to reference numbers for an English test etc.) - good opportunity to do so while moving ahead in the EOI Q with a higher overall score.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I would double check all the existing info in your EOI to ensure it is all accurate and up-to-date (from big things like relevant employment episode dates being consistent with your skills assessment outcome letter, to reference numbers for an English test etc.) - good opportunity to do so while moving ahead in the EOI Q with a higher overall score.


Adding Further , if any of the EOIs are more then 6 months old, then withdraw those and file new ones

The date of effect will anyways change even for the old EOIs and with the new EOIs , you will get full 2 years validity

Cheers


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Adding Further , if any of the EOIs are more then 6 months old, then withdraw those and file new ones
> 
> The date of effect will anyways change even for the old EOIs and with the new EOIs , you will get full 2 years validity
> 
> Cheers


Great point! I have all my EOIs under 2 months, so I will update the existing ones.

One more question if you could answer please. I hope there are no state(s) which prefer the DOE over total points? If they do, then updating the EOI (DOE updated) might push me back in the queue. Thanks


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

I am losing points for staying over 2 years and less than 3 years in Australia. This reduced my points from 15 overseas experience to 10. Despite having more than 10 years overseas experience since they only calculate in last 10 years...the day i crossed 2 years in Australia I lost 5 points for overseas experience . ...


----------



## Aish$ (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello NB,

I did not get a chance to complete my Under Graduation
I claimed spouse points(my wife primary)by submitting and assessing my Microsoft certications and my acs was positive.

While filling form 80 in the education column I chose the option "withdrew" for my UG.
I submitted my school docs and Microsoft docs as a part of my proofs for education

Is it enough or should I submit the TC of my college too??

Note : My wife is the primary and I am the secondary

Thanks a ton


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aish$ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I did not get a chance to complete my Under Graduation
> I claimed spouse points(my wife primary)by submitting and assessing my Microsoft certications and my acs was positive.
> ...


TC would not be required

Cheers


----------



## Aish$ (Jun 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> > Hello NB,
> ...



Thanks a ton


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

Hello dear NB, how are you? Hope everything is fine there. Need some information about CO contact. My agent asked me for some documents, according to him he received email from the department to provide spouse birth certificate, PTE, photograph and child's birth certificate & photograph. When I enquire him about that, Is CO assigned to our file? then he said 'NO' not yet, They are only assessing your documents at first stage. So dear NB my question is that according to my knowledge as I had seen in almost every case only CO asked for the documents, not a department. What is your opinion on this? Is this CO contact or something else?

Thanks and regards
Harry.

Visa Lodge Date_4 August 2019
489 visa with 75 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry786786 said:


> Hello dear NB, how are you? Hope everything is fine there. Need some information about CO contact. My agent asked me for some documents, according to him he received email from the department to provide spouse birth certificate, PTE, photograph and child's birth certificate & photograph. When I enquire him about that, Is CO assigned to our file? then he said 'NO' not yet, They are only assessing your documents at first stage. So dear NB my question is that according to my knowledge as I had seen in almost every case only CO asked for the documents, not a department. What is your opinion on this? Is this CO contact or something else?
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Harry.
> ...


The agent may have got a generic email generated by the system when it finds that certain important documents are missing 

Don’t read too much into it and give these documents to the agent asap so that they can be uploaded as they are very important 
I fail to understand why you have not provided these at the first instance when applying 

Cheers


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> The agent may have got a generic email generated by the system when it finds that certain important documents are missing
> 
> Don’t read too much into it and give these documents to the agent asap so that they can be uploaded as they are very important
> I fail to understand why you have not provided these at the first instance when applying
> ...


Thanks for your quick reply dear. I had already given these documents to the agent and hopefully, he updated these documents asap. I don't know how they (agent) working on this system. When they (agent) asked for any required document I provided them immediately, Only our photographs were not given at the time of visa lodge those I provide them now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry786786 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply dear. I had already given these documents to the agent and hopefully, he updated these documents asap. I don't know how they (agent) working on this system. When they (agent) asked for any required document I provided them immediately, Only our photographs were not given at the time of visa lodge those I provide them now.


I hope you are aware that you can have a mirror account of the Immiaccount on your computer also if you would like to see what’s happening in your case

Get the application details from your agent and you can have it 

Cheers


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> I hope you are aware that you can have a mirror account of the Immiaccount on your computer also if you would like to see what’s happening in your case
> 
> Get the application details from your agent and you can have it
> 
> Cheers


I was not aware of that mirror account, Thanks for the knowledge. I will request to my agent to share details of my account, Hopefully, he will share mirror account details.


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

Not here to ask a question and sorry to sidetrack your convo guys. Just wanna say that I have never come across such an approachable and helpful person on any similar forums. Keep being amazing NB. 

Kim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

*Naati Hindi*

Any existing page where i can look out for details related to Naati Hindi.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

carmelitegwl said:


> Any existing page where i can look out for details related to Naati Hindi.


Here it is: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...living-australia/1457200-naati-ccl-hindi.html


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

kimba0705 said:


> Not here to ask a question and sorry to sidetrack your convo guys. Just wanna say that I have never come across such an approachable and helpful person on any similar forums. Keep being amazing NB.
> 
> Kim
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right dear.He is very helpful person.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi NB, 
My cousin is an Australian PR and currently living in regional Australia. Can I apply for the 491 family stream? Did they invite pro-rata occupations under Family Sponsered visas or not. Please shed some light on this as I will prepare my paperwork accordingly.
Thanks NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyali said:


> Hi NB,
> My cousin is an Australian PR and currently living in regional Australia. Can I apply for the 491 family stream? Did they invite pro-rata occupations under Family Sponsered visas or not. Please shed some light on this as I will prepare my paperwork accordingly.
> Thanks NB


You have to give your exact relationship with him

Cheers


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

NB said:


> You have to give your exact relationship with him
> 
> Cheers


Did they invite people with pro-rata code under the FS visa? I heard that the FS visa is only given if other categories fill the quota for year. Please update me if you have any information regarding this.
Is there any thread for FS visa, please copy link so I can have look.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyali said:


> Did they invite people with pro-rata code under the FS visa? I heard that the FS visa is only given if other categories fill the quota for year. Please update me if you have any information regarding this.
> Thanks


Last round they invited 100 from 489 and 100 from 189

As the focus is now more on rural areas, I think a lot of invites will be given to FS491 also

Cheers


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

kimba0705 said:


> Not here to ask a question and sorry to sidetrack your convo guys. Just wanna say that I have never come across such an approachable and helpful person on any similar forums. Keep being amazing NB.
> 
> Kim
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. NB is a Rockstar! Beyond any doubt. Thank you NB. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, is age of the applicant a criteria for Australia citizenship applications? For example, does a younger applicant have a better chance for approval than an older applicant? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, is age of the applicant a criteria for Australia citizenship applications? For example, does a younger applicant have a better chance for approval than an older applicant? Thanks


Nope

It’s your track record and the identity evidence that your provide which matters
Cheers


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi NB, Need your Inputs. I have 80 points for 189 with Job Code 261313 with DOE 26th June. By Nov 16, I should be 85 (5 additional points for Skilled Spouse) I have booked NAATI exam in January. Hopefully by March 1st week I shall have 90 points. I would be losing age points in October 2020. Is there any possibility of getting 189/190 invite before July 2020 with 85/90 points that I'm expected to have across different time periods? For 190, I had applied for Victoria and NSW with same DOE.

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ninja87 said:


> Hi NB, Need your Inputs. I have 80 points for 189 with Job Code 261313 with DOE 26th June. By Nov 16, I should be 85 (5 additional points for Skilled Spouse) I have booked NAATI exam in January. Hopefully by March 1st week I shall have 90 points. I would be losing age points in October 2020. Is there any possibility of getting 189/190 invite before July 2020 with 85/90 points that I'm expected to have across different time periods? For 190, I had applied for Victoria and NSW with same DOE.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


I don’t predict invites
Are you eligible for NSW SS?
Recheck as it has specific conditions 

Cheers


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

No, I'm not eligible for NSW. I had filed my EOI in April for NSW when this special condition was not imposed. By June I had just updated my PTE scores for the same EOI.

I'm just thinking even if 90 points are not going to be sufficient doing NAATI may not be helpful as well. As of now, I'm proceeding with my preparation for NAATI and travel arrangements.

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ninja87 said:


> No, I'm not eligible for NSW. I had filed my EOI in April for NSW when this special condition was not imposed. By June I had just updated my PTE scores for the same EOI.
> 
> I'm just thinking even if 90 points are not going to be sufficient doing NAATI may not be helpful as well. As of now, I'm proceeding with my preparation for NAATI and travel arrangements.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


You may not need NAATI after all
Wait for the December round

Cheers


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

For December & January rounds, I would have 85 points (after adding additional 5 points for Spouse) with DOE 26th June. Do you think I have chances before my NAATI exam on January 20?

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ninja87 said:


> For December & January rounds, I would have 85 points (after adding additional 5 points for Spouse) with DOE 26th June. Do you think I have chances before my NAATI exam on January 20?
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


I thought it was 90 before NAATI 

Cheers


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Do I have chances with 90 (85+5) points for 190 after November 16 with Job Code 261313?

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ninja87 said:


> Do I have chances with 90 (85+5) points for 190 after November 16 with Job Code 261313?
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi NB
Can you please tell me how to create mirror account if my agent is doing everything for me.
Thanks


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi NB,

I applied for my VISA on 18-April-2019 against 261313 (Software Engineer). I am a Computer Science Engineer and having the same experience in Software development so far.

Now my company is promoting me from "Lead Technical Specialist" To "Lead Business Consultant" as I am having more than five years of experience in the same and they find me a relevant candidate for this new role.

If I accept this role, Does it have consequences on my VISA as the roles and responsibilities for a Business Consultant will vary from Technical? 

I am afraid if CO asks me any latest RnR than I will have against the "Business Consultant" role.

I am in a dilemma for my promotion as everything is at stake because oi DHA delays...

Your thoughts?

Cheers
Vinay KUmar


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

It is a silly question to ask, Well I got a loan in Australia in 2017 and paid it back a year after, will it cause any problem for my PR case? Do I have to inform DHA about it and submit any proof of my payment?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> It is a silly question to ask, Well I got a loan in Australia in 2017 and paid it back a year after, will it cause any problem for my PR case? Do I have to inform DHA about it and submit any proof of my payment?


I also have a question as my spouse got some fine back in 2010 and we paid one installment but due to some emergency we need to come back to our home country and we didn't pay that. Will that create any problem in getting a visa? We are ready to pay but don't know exact amount now.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> I also have a question as my spouse got some fine back in 2010 and we paid one installment but due to some emergency we need to come back to our home country and we didn't pay that. Will that create any problem in getting a visa? We are ready to pay but don't know exact amount now.


Ohh I see. I read somewhere that the applicant must not have any due loan or payments remaining to pay to the Australian Government when applying for PR. I am not sure about it though


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi NB, 

Kindly assist with my query. 

We got our PR in Feb 2019 where we had not added our new born BABY to our initial application. We live in US and need to file my baby PR application now.

Query: 

We got our PR in feb 2019 and we shifted to new apartment address in JULY 2019. There is no change in state and city, only we move to a bigger apartment due to which apartment number changed. 

Do we need to file a chance of circumstance form for this address change before filing PR for my baby? 


Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I applied for my VISA on 18-April-2019 against 261313 (Software Engineer). I am a Computer Science Engineer and having the same experience in Software development so far.
> 
> ...


You will have to give evidence only till the date you were invited
Any role change after that date, doesn’t affect your application 
Even if the co asks you for the latest RnR, you can provide one that shows your RnR as on the date of the invite 

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

NB said:


> You will have to give evidence only till the date you were invited
> Any role change after that date, doesn’t affect your application
> Even if the co asks you for the latest RnR, you can provide one that shows your RnR as on the date of the invite
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, makes sense.
It means I should get a latest dated RnR for my current technical role as that RnR is 2 years back and CO may ask new one.

Further, I can go with my promotion as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Thanks NB, makes sense.
> It means I should get a latest dated RnR for my current technical role as that RnR is 2 years back and CO may ask new one.
> 
> Further, I can go with my promotion as well.


That’s correct
No harm in getting the fresh RnR and keeping it ready to give it, if asked for

Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

NB
Please address my query too. That will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> It is a silly question to ask, Well I got a loan in Australia in 2017 and paid it back a year after, will it cause any problem for my PR case? Do I have to inform DHA about it and submit any proof of my payment?


The department is only bothered about government dues, not any banks or from private individual 
Even If it was a government loan and you repaid it in time, then you need not inform DHA about it
You should not have any overdue outstanding dues to the government while your application is being processed 

Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

NB
As posted earlier I told that one fine was pending and would it incur anything in my visa application. Or any way to pay it out.
Thanx


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> The department is only bothered about government dues, not any banks or from private individual
> Even If it was a government loan and you repaid it in time, then you need not inform DHA about it
> You should not have any overdue outstanding dues to the government while your application is being processed
> 
> Cheers


Thank You NB. It was from a Mobile company (Vodafone) I purchased two iPhones on installment and paid the full amount before lodging my application.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

*Posting on behalf of a friend:*

Secondary applicant (calming points) enrolled for Masters degree course (2 year course) for a defense institute . She got a job offer and withdrew from the course after attending for 3 months.
She did not mention the same in form80, visa application is already filed.

1) Should she upload new form 80 as Form80_Updated.pdf mentioning Master's withdrawal details ?
or/and
2) Should she fill incorrect answer form. What reason you suggest , can she mention here for incorrect information?

Appreciate you reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> *Posting on behalf of a friend:*
> 
> ...


2. Form 1023
The truth which I presume is that she got a job offer so she left her studies
I hope she left the studies taking care of all formalities and she was legally allowed to do so



Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> 2. Form 1023
> The truth which I presume is that she got a job offer so she left her studies
> I hope she left the studies taking care of all formalities and she was legally allowed to do so
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
She notified the admin office then left the institute (no pending dues) and joined the job. She has only joining letter for the defence institute.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Was that something very difficult I asked to clear my doubts. 
Please experts advise me as I said that nine years ago I had one fine and due to my visa expiry I didn't pay that and left the country. And I don't exactly remember the amount. I had already filed my visa and would appreciate your advice. What to do in this circumstance....
As I have yet to apply for PCC also.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello NB,
Though the 189 visa holder are not obligated to update address details if they change address but if they want to can they still update the department through immi account?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Hello NB,
> Though the 189 visa holder are not obligated to update address details if they change address but if they want to can they still update the department through immi account?


Immiaccount is available to you for life
You can use the update us link and give your new address

Cheers


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Was that something very difficult I asked to clear my doubts.
> Please experts advise me as I said that nine years ago I had one fine and due to my visa expiry I didn't pay that and left the country. And I don't exactly remember the amount. I had already filed my visa and would appreciate your advice. What to do in this circumstance....
> As I have yet to apply for PCC also.


If the fine is to be paid to government organization.. i will suggest you to contact them and pay them. The visa requirements state you should not have outstanding money to be paid to government.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Julyhtet said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Was that something very difficult I asked to clear my doubts.
> ...


Thanks a lot and will it create any problem even if we pay it


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi NB,

My wife have overseas working experience as an electrical designer using AutoCAD and revit. She is a PR and now looking to start her career in Australia. Could you please help me understand whether she need any license to work as a designer.
Thank you so much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jjacobp said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My wife have overseas working experience as an electrical designer using AutoCAD and revit. She is a PR and now looking to start her career in Australia. Could you please help me understand whether she need any license to work as a designer.
> Thank you so much.


No idea

Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi NB,

I am in the process to lodge VISA application for 190 (SA). I have seen some posts saying to submit SD (statutory declaration).

What do we need to state in SD? I shall submit one SD about my name which is different in papers issued in middle east. What else should I include in SD (experience, education, family info)?

I highly appreciate your time to answer my query.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am in the process to lodge VISA application for 190 (SA). I have seen some posts saying to submit SD (statutory declaration).
> 
> ...


There is a very active thread for SA 190

Post in that

Cheers


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Julyhtet said:
> 
> 
> > Realy85 said:
> ...


If you ask my opinion.. i think yes. But at least you will have cleared the fine then file the visa.If i am in your shoes I will have cleared the fine then apply PCC from ausi first then file the visa. I understand your feeling mate. Do not carry that around for so long. 

However i am not a qualified person to advice on this. These are just the steps i will do. Please consult MARA agent amd explain your case.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Julyhtet said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Julyhtet said:
> ...


Thanks for the advice and I will contact through email regarding the query as I don't even remember the amount.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> She notified the admin office then left the institute (no pending dues) and joined the job. She has only joining letter for the defence institute.


Hi NB, 
May you please suggest a reason to mention for incorrect answer.
Genuinely, she just missed adding that.

Thanks!


----------



## MNawal (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey NB,
Looking for advise 
Wife’s visitor visa has 12 month validity, max 6 months stay.
Can we visitor NZ and re-enter Australia ?
Or she needs to go back to India and than can re-visit.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MNawal said:


> Hey NB,
> Looking for advise
> Wife’s visitor visa has 12 month validity, max 6 months stay.
> Can we visitor NZ and re-enter Australia ?
> ...


She can enter any number of times she wants during the 12 month period from any country as long as she doesn’t exceed the 6 months stay condition 
She need not return to india to renter Australia
Go ahead and visit beautiful NZ and come back
I am presuming it’s a multiple entry visa 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> May you please suggest a reason to mention for incorrect answer.
> Genuinely, she just missed adding that.
> 
> Thanks!


That’s what you write
It’s an oversight and missed it. There was no mal intention 

Cheers


----------



## MNawal (Apr 8, 2019)

NB said:


> She can enter any number of times she wants during the 12 month period from any country as long as she doesn’t exceed the 6 months stay condition
> She need not return to india to renter Australia
> Go ahead and visit beautiful NZ and come back
> I am presuming it’s a multiple entry visa
> ...




Thanks for review and advise NB !!
Yes it’s multiple entry, will plan now.

Have a nice evening !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> That’s what you write
> It’s an oversight and missed it. There was no mal intention
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply.
As the institute had "defense" name, any questions may be raised by CO?
She was just a student there for 2 months as a civilian, and got stipend for 2 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> As the institute had "defense" name, any questions may be raised by CO?
> She was just a student there for 2 months as a civilian, and got stipend for 2 months.


It depends on the co
He may ask some details, if he has doubts
No use speculating 

Cheers


----------



## Aish$ (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello NB,

For certain companies which my wife worked and claimed points(she is the primary applicant), she got the roles and responsibilities in SD which was attested.

The roles and responsibilities were given by her senior colleague(since it is difficult to get from her manager) and thus her colleague's mobile number and work Email was mentioned as well in the SD

I am planning to enclose a separate cover letter which has the employment details such as :

Employment 1 - Reference Email address and phone number

A HR's email number isn't available because the roles weren't in a letterhead
Thus can I mention the senior colleague's Email address itself?

Additionally one of her companies which she worked for three months(claimed points)is closed now and for that company too, the roles and resp are in an SD
Considering the latest queries for other people, I am planning to enclose a cover letter stating that the company is closed as well

Are these fine or am I overthinking stuffs?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aish$ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> For certain companies which my wife worked and claimed points(she is the primary applicant), she got the roles and responsibilities in SD which was attested.
> 
> ...


At what stage of the process are you?

Cheers


----------



## Aish$ (Jun 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> > Hello NB,
> ...


Yes, we have lodged our Visa by June 20
Application is in "received" status

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aish$ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> For certain companies which my wife worked and claimed points(she is the primary applicant), she got the roles and responsibilities in SD which was attested.
> 
> ...


Don’t try to complicate the application 
You should have thought of these things when uploading the documents 
Now Wait for the co contact or grant 

Cheers


----------



## Aish$ (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi NB ..this is regarding my eoi for 190 qld applied on July 30th 2019. While submitting the eoi my dob got flipped and I emailed to bsmq as soon as when I noticed it..after sensing multiple emails to them finally I got respond today as below

HI 



We have picked up your EOI it however has not been assessed yet.



So because we have picked it up you can now edit it.



We don’t prioritise application based on document expiring. You may have to get another assessment done.



What is the actual date it expires.

I'm confused with second line ..they stated my eoi is picked up so it means can I expect a pre invite soon ? Please share your thoughts thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hari2665 said:


> Hi NB ..this is regarding my eoi for 190 qld applied on July 30th 2019. While submitting the eoi my dob got flipped and I emailed to bsmq as soon as when I noticed it..after sensing multiple emails to them finally I got respond today as below
> 
> HI
> 
> ...


I do not know how QLD sponsorship works
What I don’t understand is that why you were emailing QLD again and again, for the wrong DOB, , when you had no preinvite 
You could have just corrected the EOI, and that would have been the end of it
Did you apply directly to QLD website also ?

WHat am I missing ?

Cheers


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

NB said:


> hari2665 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB ..this is regarding my eoi for 190 qld applied on July 30th 2019. While submitting the eoi my dob got flipped and I emailed to bsmq as soon as when I noticed it..after sensing multiple emails to them finally I got respond today as below
> ...


Qld have different process they asked to create EOIs on July 29th to 30th 05:30 PM aest who all lodged eois in this time frame will be considered as valid and they do mentioned if any updates to the eois will stand a chance that you will be removed out of the queue and they will not consider that eoi.so, this made me to email QLD couple of times . No need to apply on qld website just eoi is enough ...so the reply which I got from qld mentioned that my eoi is picked up and do they mentioned since it was picked up I can edit the dob..now my question is when they mentioned that eoi is picked up they are good to send a pre invite ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hari2665 said:


> Qld have different process they asked to create EOIs on July 29th to 30th 05:30 PM aest who all lodged eois in this time frame will be considered as valid and they do mentioned if any updates to the eois will stand a chance that you will be removed out of the queue and they will not consider that eoi.so, this made me to email QLD couple of times . No need to apply on qld website just eoi is enough ...so the reply which I got from qld mentioned that my eoi is picked up and do they mentioned since it was picked up I can edit the dob..now my question is when they mentioned that eoi is picked up they are good to send a pre invite ?


My 2 cents and short answer: no. 

In my mind it means you have a 'valid' EOI that was created as per their requirements between 29/7 and COB 30/7 - so you are in the pool now to be considered for BMSQ sponsorship.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hari2665 said:


> Qld have different process they asked to create EOIs on July 29th to 30th 05:30 PM aest who all lodged eois in this time frame will be considered as valid and they do mentioned if any updates to the eois will stand a chance that you will be removed out of the queue and they will not consider that eoi.so, this made me to email QLD couple of times . No need to apply on qld website just eoi is enough ...so the reply which I got from qld mentioned that my eoi is picked up and do they mentioned since it was picked up I can edit the dob..now my question is when they mentioned that eoi is picked up they are good to send a pre invite ?


Anyways you edit the DOB and correct it as QLD has permitted you 

Wait and see if you get the pre invite or not because anyways there is nothing you can do about it

So No use speculating 

Cheers


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

I can only speak for my personal experience but I would encourage people to think of this as a long tail investment, there is unlikely to be an immediate pot of gold once you're through.

The process, then the process after the process as you settle will be challenging even with the best of circumstances.

You're paying $10k ish for the ability to live here for good at a very high standard of living, not just for the initial period which is hard for everyone.


----------



## Vava (Oct 11, 2019)

*citizenship documents upload*

Hi NB,
I have applied for citizenship on 10 october 2019.i have different spelling of name in passport and school certificate.While attaching documents in required documents list,Dept asked for "Evidence of Name change "and i uploaded the supporting document.In recommended documents list they asked again "Evidence of change of name or date of birth or gender". I did not upload anything as i already uploaded it in required list ( i have only one supporting document to show name change and no change in date of birth and gender).now i am confused,do i need to upload same document in recommended list as well? can i upload document after submission?

thanking you
Vava


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vava said:


> Hi NB,
> I have applied for citizenship on 10 october 2019.i have different spelling of name in passport and school certificate.While attaching documents in required documents list,Dept asked for "Evidence of Name change "and i uploaded the supporting document.In recommended documents list they asked again "Evidence of change of name or date of birth or gender". I did not upload anything as i already uploaded it in required list ( i have only one supporting document to show name change and no change in date of birth and gender).now i am confused,do i need to upload same document in recommended list as well? can i upload document after submission?
> 
> thanking you
> Vava


Just upload the same document again and be done with it 
You can upload documents at any point of time even after submitting the application 

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

Form 1023 is used for incorrect answer in visa application. 
1) Can I use the same form(Form 1023) for any incorrect answer in Form80.
2) As per my understanding, I just have to fill and sign the form and upload it under "Others" section. Is that correct? 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Form 1023 is used for incorrect answer in visa application.
> 1) Can I use the same form(Form 1023) for any incorrect answer in Form80.
> ...


1. YES
2. Earlier if I remember correctly there was a specific dropdown for 1023
If not, then upload under others

Cheers


----------



## Vava (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you for your quick reply.I need one more clarification too.i am including my son in my citizenship application.Dept asks for "evidence of custody".what does it mean?i am the birth mother of my son and he live with me and my husband in the same address.I have my sons birth certificate.can i upload it?or skip it without uploading anything?.please advice.
Thanking you
Vava


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vava said:


> Thank you for your quick reply.I need one more clarification too.i am including my son in my citizenship application.Dept asks for "evidence of custody".what does it mean?i am the birth mother of my son and he live with me and my husband in the same address.I have my sons birth certificate.can i upload it?or skip it without uploading anything?.please advice.
> Thanking you
> Vava


Upload the birth certificate again

Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Documents Upload-Doubt*

Dear NB,

So far I have worked in 4 companies, out of 4 companies I am claiming points for only the 3rd and 4th company which i worked for 10 years. I have collected all the document s to support my last 10 years to support my Visa file.

But for the first 2 small companies, I have not claimed the points since those are irrelevant work experience, moreover I don't have any documents to support. Does these irrelevant work experience documents also required to support the visa file?

Please advise.

Regards
PK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> So far I have worked in 4 companies, out of 4 companies I am claiming points for only the 3rd and 4th company which i worked for 10 years. I have collected all the document s to support my last 10 years to support my Visa file.
> 
> ...


Did you use the experience from the first 2 companies during skills assessment?

Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Did you use the experience from the first 2 companies during skills assessment?
> 
> Cheers


Dear NB,

No, I never used first two companies anywhere except EOI.

Regards
Prakash K.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> No, I never used first two companies anywhere except EOI.
> 
> ...


Then no need to upload any evidence for those experience 

Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Then no need to upload any evidence for those experience
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

Regards
PK.


----------



## smrt (Sep 21, 2018)

*Required documents to prove regional study and living.*

Hi NB, hope you are well, I have gone through some websites regarding additional 5 points for regional study and living for the length of course but I couldn’t find required information, can you please help me with the documents needed to prove the regional study and living. I have course completion letter stating mode of study as on-campus(regional area) and rental house agreement (2 years) from the regional area near my university. Are these two documents sufficient to claim and prove regional 5 points. Your help is much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smrt said:


> Hi NB, hope you are well, I have gone through some websites regarding additional 5 points for regional study and living for the length of course but I couldn’t find required information, can you please help me with the documents needed to prove the regional study and living. I have course completion letter stating mode of study as on-campus(regional area) and rental house agreement (2 years) from the regional area near my university. Are these two documents sufficient to claim and prove regional 5 points. Your help is much appreciated.
> Thank you.


Give complete details of your course and college
Give the postcode you were living in 

I can try

Cheers


----------



## smrt (Sep 21, 2018)

Master’s in information systems in University of southern queensland post code-4350.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smrt said:


> Master’s in information systems in University of southern queensland post code-4350.


How many years course, duration of the course etc
I don’t think anyone will be able to help you if you are going to be so cryptic

Cheers


----------



## smrt (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you NB for your response, I not trying to be a cryptic I thought I gave all the information my bad, it is a two years full time on campus course with 16 units CRICOS code: 082461C.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi NB,

Do I need to Certify marrige certificate or I can upload scanned one.thanks


----------



## expatforumboy (Jun 3, 2019)

If you know you are getting additional points say in a month's time (pending the result of a skills assessment for an additional work episode), will you update your EOI now considering that it is highly unlikely you'll get invited anytime in the next 3 months? Read somewhere that some people do this.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have a query related to the ACT 190 PR nomination email / pre-invite. My wife is the main applicant (ANZSCO: 261313, ICT Software Engineer) and myself as secondary (ANZSCO: 261111, ICT Business Analyst). Based on our Canberra Matrix points (75), we received an invitation to apply yesterday. 

I went through the ACT occupation list and saw my profession listed as "Open", hence continued with my matrix application. However, later on while double checking the application guidelines mentioned in the website, my profession comes with an Employment Caveat. 

Both me and my husband are living and working offshore in India. Is it mandatory for me to have an employment contract with an ACT employer to proceed with the nomination application?

To satisfy the employment caveat can we provide a personal research document citing the evidence of availability of relevant jobs in our profession? In addition, can we provide an employment statement to explain how our knowledge, qualification and experiences meet the requirements of advertised jobs in our profession?

If I am able to provide my employability documents as noted above. Can I still proceed submitting my nomination application for ACT 190?

There are a few folks in other forums who cited receiving the 190 ITA even if they didn’t comply with the employment caveat. Is it advisable still to proceed with the application in our case?


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

um.heygau said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do I need to Certify marrige certificate or I can upload scanned one.thanks


Scan is sufficient as long as it’s in colour

Cheers


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

NB said:


> um.heygau said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a query related to the ACT 190 PR nomination email / pre-invite. My wife is the main applicant (ANZSCO: 261313, ICT Software Engineer) and myself as secondary (ANZSCO: 261111, ICT Business Analyst). Based on our Canberra Matrix points (75), we received an invitation to apply yesterday.
> 
> ...


Only the primary applicant has to satisfy the conditions of the invite
The spouse gets a free ride
Check if the main applicant in this case your wife meets all the caveats or not
Please don’t confuse by giving the secondary applicant details


Cheers


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> Only the primary applicant has to satisfy the conditions of the invite
> 
> The spouse gets a free ride
> 
> ...


Thanks NB, even I dropped migration desk - ACT a note this morning. There response seems to be negetive for my wife's profession - 261313.

Just wondering how a few got ITAs submitting a personal research doc of employment opportunities in ACT.

Given the risk, is it advisable to apply for 190 act nomination? Or, wait for other states to open up. 

Our points baseline come to 80 without state sponsorship points. The current situation seems like even 80 is not enough 









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi said:


> Thanks NB, even I dropped migration desk - ACT a note this morning. There response seems to be negetive for my wife's profession - 261313.
> 
> Just wondering how a few got ITAs submitting a personal research doc of employment opportunities in ACT.
> 
> ...


If there are no fees to be paid for nominations, then do it. 
You don’t lose anything if rejected 
If there are fees, then don’t

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Thanks NB, there is an application fees of Aud $300. 

I'll not proceed, even the job prospects don't look promising. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankitlohia (Sep 18, 2018)

*Acs Assessment After job change*

Hi Guys,
I have changed my job after acs assessment and this current job is not been assessed by ACS. I want to ask you guys if I want to claim points for this current job also. Can I show this on EOI and at the time of invitation and at the time of visa I "ll show all statutory docs for this current job. I got this reply from iscah


Kindly help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhi said:


> Thanks NB, there is an application fees of Aud $300.
> 
> I'll not proceed, even the job prospects don't look promising.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


They will reject it outright 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ankitlohia said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have changed my job after acs assessment and this current job is not been assessed by ACS. I want to ask you guys if I want to claim points for this current job also. Can I show this on EOI and at the time of invitation and at the time of visa I "ll show all statutory docs for this current job. I got this reply from iscah
> 
> 
> Kindly help


If you are a dare devil and can take a risk of getting rejected, you can follow Iscah advice

I personally wouldn’t take the risk

Cheers


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi NB,

Thanks a lot for helping.

My educational background 

Masters - mechanical engineering, Australia 
Bachloers - mechanical engineering, India 
Diploma - mechanical engineering, India 

But based on my work experience I have got skill assessment as a WELDER (FIRST CLASS). 

To claim my education points (15 points). Should assess my bacheloer degree with Engineer australia.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

um.heygau said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping.
> 
> ...


As you have done your masters in Australia, I am not sure you have to get the degree assessed to claim points 
Recheck with your university

Cheers


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Alhamdulillah by the grace of Allah Almighty received our 489 grant today for 489 visa lodged on 8th Feb 2019... thanks to all people for the guidance and courage....and special thanks to NB for always guiding me and other people in his best possible way....😊😊😊


----------



## Ankitlohia (Sep 18, 2018)

Okay thanks for the help. So should I FOCUS on English exam and renew ACS paralelly. What do u suggest?




NB said:


> If you are a dare devil and can take a risk of getting rejected, you can follow Iscah advice
> 
> I personally wouldn’t take the risk
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ankitlohia said:


> Okay thanks for the help. So should I FOCUS on English exam and renew ACS paralelly. What do u suggest?


Instead of wasting money on ACS, concentrate on getting 20 in English 
Without a 20 in English no one stands a chance of invite under present circumstances 
ACS is just a 5 week process with no uncertainties involved 

Cheers


----------



## Ankitlohia (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks Bro for the help.



NB said:


> Instead of wasting money on ACS, concentrate on getting 20 in English
> Without a 20 in English no one stands a chance of invite under present circumstances
> ACS is just a 5 week process with no uncertainties involved
> 
> Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, I am a PR and I will probably be relocating to Australia in Dec-2019. My family will be joining me in Australia after a few months. Should I register my spouse and daughter for Medicare and any other PR benefits along with me in Dec-2019? Will they be covered by Medicare from Dec-2019 too? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, I am a PR and I will probably be relocating to Australia in Dec-2019. My family will be joining me in Australia after a few months. Should I register my spouse and daughter for Medicare and any other PR benefits along with me in Dec-2019? Will they be covered by Medicare from Dec-2019 too? Thanks


The applicant has to go in person , if I am not mistaken
When you go to register yourself, ask if they can also be registered in absence
Anyways, medicare has advantage only if you are physically in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi NB,

I just wanted to know which forms we should submit while lodging 190 visa. 

1) Form 80 
2) Form 929 - Change of address 

These two forms, I have submitted, Can you please let me know are there any other forms I should submit. Thank you 

My lodgement date is April 16th.


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the response. Just to confirm, do you mean even if I register my family in absence, they will not be covered by Medicare while they are outside Australia and will only be covered when they move to Australia later?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

smart_friend said:


> Thanks for the response. Just to confirm, do you mean even if I register my family in absence, they will not be covered by Medicare while they are outside Australia and will only be covered when they move to Australia later?


You cannot register for them in their absence. They have to visit themselves with their passports.
Medicare *won't cover* them in Singapore or India. See *reciprocal health care agreements* for more details.


----------



## LeoB (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi NB,

I am doing postgraduate degree in Aus until 2021. When lodging visa 190 it requires me to upload the evidence of Australian qualification (as a REQUIRED DOCUMENT), even though I did not claim point or finish it yet. 

Any idea what to do?

Many thanks.


----------



## wandererstyle (May 1, 2018)

Hi NB,

Kudos to you for the amazing help you always are.

Quick query/point of view about my situation. I am in the 9th month of my 189 lodgement with last CO contact in June.

I was thinking of changing houses in the same locality and I understand that I can update the new address using change my address option in immi account.

Do you think there will be a requirement of submitting any new address proof documents post this move. I don't think I will be able to get proofs like these right away & I should rather defer the move if this can be a roadblock in any way.

Cheers

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

um.heygau said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I just wanted to know which forms we should submit while lodging 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Form 1221


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Thanks for the response. Just to confirm, do you mean even if I register my family in absence, they will not be covered by Medicare while they are outside Australia and will only be covered when they move to Australia later?


They can get some basic coverage in some countries with whom Australia has reciprocal arrangements like UK NZ etc
In india it’s useless

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LeoB said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am doing postgraduate degree in Aus until 2021. When lodging visa 190 it requires me to upload the evidence of Australian qualification (as a REQUIRED DOCUMENT), even though I did not claim point or finish it yet.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the system does that
Log out and log in again, and you should be able to move ahead

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wandererstyle said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Kudos to you for the amazing help you always are.
> 
> ...


No evidence will be required
Just use the update us link in Immiaccount and give your new address
The residential address update is not important unless you are changing countries 

Cheers


----------



## LeoB (Mar 27, 2019)

NB said:


> Sometimes the system does that
> Log out and log in again, and you should be able to move ahead
> 
> Cheers


I did and it still persisted.

Now I have submitted and my Australian qualification document is empty. I am concerned that DHA understand my application is incomplete so they won't touch it until the end of the time frame.

I am thinking of uploading my COE and/or letter from uni. What do you think?

Many thanks.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi NB
I am again asking you one query as it has not been solved. During my stay in Australia in 2009 to 2010 should I apply for PCC to avoid any delay in processing.
Second query is that somehow I have made a mistake in visa filing for the employment that I am not claiming points and neither I mentioned during vetassess is that I have entered months incorrectly. Do I need to mention in any other form regarding this mistake or is it fine as I am not claiming any points and neither I am submitting any documents for this employment. 
Moreover my agent asked me to not mention in CV too.
Please advice me as I am really in a dilemma.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LeoB said:


> I did and it still persisted.
> 
> Now I have submitted and my Australian qualification document is empty. I am concerned that DHA understand my application is incomplete so they won't touch it until the end of the time frame.
> 
> ...


As long as you have been able to submit the application it’s not an issue
In many cases, unless you upload a document, the system doesn’t allow you to proceed

The CO is not a robot. He will not look for a document that is not required
Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

NB any advice on my query.


----------



## sanjusoptionb (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi NB,

*removed*


----------



## expataususer (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi NB,

I got a CO contact today asking for more details pertaining to Employment: *'Evidence of employment: Tax Returns + Group Certificates + Superannuation for each employer you are claiming points.

Evidence to include:
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.'*

I had only submitted experience letters which seems insufficient. I worked with 4 companies out of which first one was closed so it's not possible for me to get any kind of Salary slips or contract from them. I have Form 16 and ITR Acknowledgement of this company.

For second company, I have few salary slips with details about salary paid, salary breakage and bank account where it's been submitted.

For the third company, I don't have any salary slips and owners are refusing to pay salary slips or any other document/s.

And I'm currently working with the fourth company till date.

The salary from all those 4 companies were/are credited to one single bank account. I have got bank statement arranged as well. Apart from bank statement, I have tax returns(7 out of 10 years). Form 16 showing TDS deductions for first two companies.

Lastly, kindly let me know if I may highlight the columns showing salary credited in the bank statement for quick reference.

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expataususer said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got a CO contact today asking for more details pertaining to Employment: *'Evidence of employment: Tax Returns + Group Certificates + Superannuation for each employer you are claiming points.
> 
> ...


You can highlight the salary credits entries in the bank statements
Any other query ?

Cheers


----------



## expataususer (Oct 17, 2019)

NB said:


> You can highlight the salary credits entries in the bank statements
> Any other query ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your prompt reply.

1. Yes, I want to confirm about the *third company*. I have experience letter(already submitted) exactly as per ACS. The owners are not ready to provide any salary slips or additional documents. I have bank statement showing salary credited from them.* Is there any alternative document that can be or needs to be submitted.*

2. Since I worked for more than 4 years in second company so do I need to submit all salary slips which may reach upto 50.* Is it good to have a summary of salaries received each month during my tenure with them on company's letter head? And do they need to mention anything else specifically.
*

TIA


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> I am again asking you one query as it has not been solved. During my stay in Australia in 2009 to 2010 should I apply for PCC to avoid any delay in processing.
> Second query is that somehow I have made a mistake in visa filing for the employment that I am not claiming points and neither I mentioned during vetassess is that I have entered months incorrectly. Do I need to mention in any other form regarding this mistake or is it fine as I am not claiming any points and neither I am submitting any documents for this employment.
> Moreover my agent asked me to not mention in CV too.
> Please advice me as I am really in a dilemma.



Can someone clear my doubts please


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

expataususer said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got a CO contact today asking for more details pertaining to Employment: *'Evidence of employment: Tax Returns + Group Certificates + Superannuation for each employer you are claiming points.
> 
> ...


Only experience letters is definitely insufficient and the request you've received isn't surprising at all. You should've uploaded payslips and bank statements at least. For companies where you do not have payslips, download 26AS from income tax department website - it is free for you and you can download as many as 8 years in the past which should be sufficient. This should serve the purpose of payslips as well as tax documents. For superannuation- download the e-passbook from EPFO website. By "contracts" - CO means your employment joining letter and you may as well club the relieving letter in the same pdf. *This* and *this* is how I had arranged each of my employment evidences, see if it helps.

_Edit:_ I assumed you are from India; if not, find out which document/ certificate it is from your income tax department that would replace 26AS.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Realy85 said:


> Hi NB
> I am again asking you one query as it has not been solved. During my stay in Australia in 2009 to 2010 should I apply for PCC to avoid any delay in processing.
> Second query is that somehow I have made a mistake in visa filing for the employment that I am not claiming points and neither I mentioned during vetassess is that I have entered months incorrectly. Do I need to mention in any other form regarding this mistake or is it fine as I am not claiming any points and neither I am submitting any documents for this employment.
> Moreover my agent asked me to not mention in CV too.
> Please advice me as I am really in a dilemma.





Realy85 said:


> Can someone clear my doubts please


If I were you, I would get the PCC because it is on the boundary of 10 years.
As for the dates on non-relevant work- again, if I were you, it is something I still haven't realised is a mistake.


----------



## expataususer (Oct 17, 2019)

KeeDa said:


> Only experience letters is definitely insufficient and the request you've received isn't surprising at all. You should've uploaded payslips and bank statements at least. For companies where you do not have payslips, download 26AS from income tax department website - it is free for you and you can download as many as 8 years in the past which should be sufficient. This should serve the purpose of payslips as well as tax documents. For superannuation- download the e-passbook from EPFO website. By "contracts" - CO means your employment joining letter and you may as well club the relieving letter in the same pdf. *This* and *this* is how I had arranged each of my employment evidences, see if it helps.
> 
> _Edit:_ I assumed you are from India; if not, find out which document/ certificate it is from your income tax department that would replace 26AS.


Thanks KeeDa for your reply and guidance. I want to thanks rest of the group members for being so much active with their thoughts and suggestions. 

I have couple more queries which I have listed below. Please let me know your thoughts so that I will submit documents to CO asap.

1. I want to confirm about the *third company*. I have *experience letter*(already submitted) exactly as per ACS. The owners are not ready to provide any salary slips or additional documents. *I have bank statement showing salary credited from them. Is there any alternative document that can be or needs to be submitted.
*
2. Since I worked for *more than 4 years in second company* so do I need to get and submit all salary slips which may reach more than 50. *Is it good to have a summary of salaries received each month during my tenure with them on company's letter head? And do they need to mention anything else specifically.*

Your inputs will really help to proceed ahead further.

TIA


----------



## KTB (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello all
We a family of 3 received our grant just recently.
I am the main applicant and was wondering if my husband could do the first entry without us. We intend for him to travel by Feb 20 and me and my daughter would follow in 3 - 4 months after wrapping up my current work project. Is this possible or not advisable? As we are intending to follow in a few months and it makes no sense travelling and spending on our tickets twice.. hence would appreciate your inputs or anyone who has done so.
TIA


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

expataususer said:


> 1. I want to confirm about the *third company*. I have *experience letter*(already submitted) exactly as per ACS. The owners are not ready to provide any salary slips or additional documents. *I have bank statement showing salary credited from them. Is there any alternative document that can be or needs to be submitted.
> *


Yes, bank statements and additionally 26AS- it shows monthly payments and tax deductions. The records in 26AS will match with your bank statements thus proving that the credit entries in your bank statements are from your employment.


expataususer said:


> 2. Since I worked for *more than 4 years in second company* so do I need to get and submit all salary slips which may reach more than 50. *Is it good to have a summary of salaries received each month during my tenure with them on company's letter head? And do they need to mention anything else specifically.*


No, not all but one each quarter suffices. See the second link from my previous post for an example. Nothing else and no additional letters are required at this stage.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

expataususer said:


> 2. Since I worked for *more than 4 years in second company* so do I need to get and submit all salary slips which may reach more than 50. *Is it good to have a summary of salaries received each month during my tenure with them on company's letter head? And do they need to mention anything else specifically.*





KeeDa said:


> No, not all but one each quarter suffices. See the second link from my previous post for an example. Nothing else and no additional letters are required at this stage.


Just my 2 cents here regarding payslips - if you have all of them - just upload all of them, it won't harm your application.

Reposting from a visa refusal decision shared with me:

*"With regard to the payslips for the period January 2016 to October 2018 whilst I place some weight on these documents as evidence of the applicant's remuneration, 11 payslips as evidence of income claimed employment for the said period is grossly inadequate."*

That is presumably one payslip per quarter - and the CO had similar comments for most employment episodes.

Unfortunately this applicant wasn't asked for more documents, or issued a NJL - just a straight up visa refusal.

If you have the evidence, just submit it me thinks.


----------



## expataususer (Oct 17, 2019)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, bank statements and additionally 26AS- it shows monthly payments and tax deductions. The records in 26AS will match with your bank statements thus proving that the credit entries in your bank statements are from your employment.
> 
> No, not all but one each quarter suffices. See the second link from my previous post for an example. Nothing else and no additional letters are required at this stage.


Thanks again for your promptness. There were no tax deductions in my third company because of my savings and lesser salary however I have filled income tax during those years. I have ITR acknowledgements and Form 26as( without any company name in it ) likewise suggested by you.

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expataususer said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> 1. Yes, I want to confirm about the *third company*. I have experience letter(already submitted) exactly as per ACS. The owners are not ready to provide any salary slips or additional documents. I have bank statement showing salary credited from them.* Is there any alternative document that can be or needs to be submitted.*
> 
> ...


1.If you have any client appreciation letter or basically any third party evidence that proves you worked in that company in that period it’s helpful
PF statements and income tax returns can also be given

2. I don’t understand the reluctance to give all payslips, when you have them

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KTB said:


> Hello all
> We a family of 3 received our grant just recently.
> I am the main applicant and was wondering if my husband could do the first entry without us. We intend for him to travel by Feb 20 and me and my daughter would follow in 3 - 4 months after wrapping up my current work project. Is this possible or not advisable? As we are intending to follow in a few months and it makes no sense travelling and spending on our tickets twice.. hence would appreciate your inputs or anyone who has done so.
> TIA


You have to check the conditions if any in the grant letter
If there is no condition 8502, you can enter in any sequence or together
It’s quite common for family members to travel separately as per their convenience 

Cheers


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*looking for some hope*

I have 85 points for 189 and 90 for 190 DOE July 2019.

Any hopes for me in or after November.

Accountant
Single

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mr. said:


> I have 85 points for 189 and 90 for 190 DOE July 2019.
> 
> Any hopes for me in or after November.
> 
> ...


Wrong thread
I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Thanks dear. I will apply for PCC soon.
But I couldn't get your second point regarding wrong dates of employment for non relevent work which was not even given to vetassess. Please could you clarify more details.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Friends,,

I got CO for PCC from Oman and India. I had submitted both before during visa application.

Indian PCC- Got on 17-10-2019

Oman PCC- required by DIBP as per the VISA/ID card name which was included with my father's full name but not as per passport, ie: for example my name is JOHN SAM and they required it as JOHN SAM SAMSON GEORGE KUTTY(my father full name)- The initial PCC got from Oman was as per name in Passport ie; JOHN SAM.

I requested again to ROP-Oman and they have issued only JOHN SAM SAMSON.
How I can respond to DIBP with this newly issued PCC, as their requirement is as JOHN SAM SAMSON GEORGE KUTTY.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Realy85 said:


> But I couldn't get your second point regarding wrong dates of employment for non relevent work which was not even given to vetassess. Please could you clarify more details.


PM me, I'll explain.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Friends,,
> 
> I got CO for PCC from Oman and India. I had submitted both before during visa application.
> 
> ...


Along with the pcc attach a copy of your application to OMAN police 
Also explain that as per Oman rules they can only issue it like this
I am sure the CO will accept it
Can you get any letter from ROP Oman which shows the rules ?

Cheers


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

expataususer said:


> Thanks again for your promptness. There were no tax deductions in my third company because of my savings and lesser salary however I have filled income tax during those years. I have ITR acknowledgements and Form 26as( without any company name in it ) likewise suggested by you.
> 
> TIA


This comment made me think. My wife also did not have any tax deductions as her salary was less than 2/2.5L INR and she had not filed any ITR. And the 26as form is blank as well as there are no deductions. She only has last 3 months payslip but we have her offer letter with her salary details, a salary revision letter and can get the bank transactions for the same as well. Will that be enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission65points said:


> This comment made me think. My wife also did not have any tax deductions as her salary was less than 2/2.5L INR and she had not filed any ITR. And the 26as form is blank as well as there are no deductions. She only has last 3 months payslip but we have her offer letter with her salary details, a salary revision letter and can get the bank transactions for the same as well. Will that be enough?


What about PF ?
Any other third party evidence?
Is she the primary applicant or spouse ?

Cheers


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

NB said:


> What about PF ?
> Any other third party evidence?
> Is she the primary applicant or spouse ?
> 
> Cheers


PF? 
Yes, there are PF deductions, so we can get that report.

third party evidence? 
I am sorry I don't know what all qualifies as third party evidence. I think there should not be an issue in getting a salary paid acknowledgement of some sort from her company.

primary applicant or spouse? 
Spouse


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission65points said:


> PF?
> Yes, there are PF deductions, so we can get that report.
> 
> third party evidence?
> ...


For a spouse that should be enough
Get the PF report

Cheers


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

NB said:


> For a spouse that should be enough
> Get the PF report
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. I got the PF report. But aren't spouse and primary applicant's skill assessment done individually? I am just a bit confused by your statement that for a spouse applicant these documents will be enough.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission65points said:


> Thanks. I got the PF report. But aren't spouse and primary applicant's skill assessment done individually? I am just a bit confused by your statement that for a spouse applicant these documents will be enough.


You are correct that It’s individually done
But the spouse is not subjected to same rigorous scrutiny as the main applicant even if you have claimed spouse points
So as long as you have reasonable amounts of evidence, it should be accepted 
This is my personal understanding and not from any confirmed source

Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Is there any thread for the activities to done after one has received the 190 grant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## expataususer (Oct 17, 2019)

NB said:


> 1.If you have any client appreciation letter or basically any third party evidence that proves you worked in that company in that period it’s helpful
> PF statements and income tax returns can also be given
> 
> 2. I don’t understand the reluctance to give all payslips, when you have them
> ...


Thanks *NB, KeeDa and PrettyIsotonic* for sharing detailed thoughts. I have two points to get more clarification. They are listed below.

Based on your thoughts, I have requested my current employer(4th company) for all salary slips and they agreed. Thanks!

1. Now in regards to the *third company*, they are not agreeing to provide me any kind of documents thus I am only left with *bank statements showing salary credited, tax return acknowledgements* however with *no tax paid*(salary being less), *no TDS deductions*, *no PF deduction*. 

*Let me know if I will raise a complaint against them. If so whom do I need to contact.*

I have read *NB's feedback* to provide *client's appreciation*. I'm not sure what exactly needs to be mentioned in the appreciation letter. We were not allowed to have contact details of the clients.

And if possible, do I need to ask client/s to provide me something mentioning that I worked for the client on project and my company was hired. In that case, does it needs to be in end clients letter head and do they need to provide any kind of payments made to the company too. If that is case then it will be really difficult.

Is/Are there any *other alternative/s* other than bank statement, tax returns which may be applied.

*2. Lastly, do I need to get all these documents i.e. Joining letters, increment letters, salary slips(80-90) and bank statements notarized too?*

Warm regards


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any thread for the activities to done after one has received the 190 grant.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Found it.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1197073-landing-australia-gang-74.html

Thanks


----------



## Bradkina (May 12, 2019)

Hi,
I want to ask if i need any other post-work experience to be eligible for skills assessment, after i completed 4 years of apprenticeship as a Fitter and Turner (offshore)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any thread for the activities to done after one has received the 190 grant.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


All applicants should enter Australia once before the IED
Then when you come to Australia for good, then live and work in the state which sponsored you for 2 years

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expataususer said:


> Thanks *NB, KeeDa and PrettyIsotonic* for sharing detailed thoughts. I have two points to get more clarification. They are listed below.
> 
> Based on your thoughts, I have requested my current employer(4th company) for all salary slips and they agreed. Thanks!
> 
> ...


At what stage of the process are you ?
Have you already been invited and you have applied ?
If so, have you shown the 3rd company experience as relevant?

Cheers


----------



## expataususer (Oct 17, 2019)

NB said:


> At what stage of the process are you ?
> Have you already been invited and you have applied ?
> If so, have you shown the 3rd company experience as relevant?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I had got *CO contact* in regards to *190 Visa*. And *yes, I have submitted the experience letter of third company with relevant skills, duties and responsibilities as per ACS. *

Your and replies from other members of this forum really helped me a lot and expecting the same again for this tricky situation too.

TIA


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

I wanted to confirm on ACS reassessment.

Recently, my company shifted me from its Delhi office to its Gurgaon Office. Also the distance between two offices is no more than 20km.

In this scenario, should I go for ACS reassessment?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expataususer said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I had got *CO contact* in regards to *190 Visa*. And *yes, I have submitted the experience letter of third company with relevant skills, duties and responsibilities as per ACS. *
> 
> ...


What is the CO contact for ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ankush0987 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I wanted to confirm on ACS reassessment.
> 
> ...


Nope
As long as your designation and RnR remains the same

Cheers


----------



## expataususer (Oct 17, 2019)

NB said:


> What is the CO contact for ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

The CO contact mentions following:

1. *First PDF with general instructions:*

Request for more information for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa application. 

We need more information to help us assess your application..... 28 days time period,... 
You do not need to get documents certified if you attach them through ImmiAccount.


2. Second PDF with more details.

*Evidence of employment: Tax Returns + Group Certificates + Superannuation for
each employer you are claiming points.*

*Evidence of employment*

The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment *prior to the date of invitation*.

Evidence to include:
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.

Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).

Let me know if these help else I will share more details.

Regards,


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Ankush0987 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thank you NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expataususer said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I had got *CO contact* in regards to *190 Visa*. And *yes, I have submitted the experience letter of third company with relevant skills, duties and responsibilities as per ACS. *
> 
> ...


You are giving all the information in bits and pieces
It’s not possible for me to keep asking you again and again and then collate the information 
What is your Anzsco code? 
Did you have sd or reference letter
If you can give your relevant history from start to end, in 1 post , maybe only then I can help
Cheers


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Then go for a fresh assessment
> But don’t forget to link your old assessment
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for all your valuable inputs NB. Yesterday, My spouse has got the positive re-assessment from ACS for 261312 (Developer
Programmer) and I have got MY EOI accordingly.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

expataususer said:


> Thanks KeeDa for your reply and guidance. I want to thanks rest of the group members for being so much active with their thoughts and suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

I submitted first and last salary slip for all my previous three employments and first and latest (at the time of lodgement) for the current one. Got direct grant last month. Submitting all or few salary slips is subjective depends on CO to CO. 

If you have all, no harm in submitting it. However first and last salary slip for any employment tenure is extremely important.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maximus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted first and last salary slip for all my previous three employments and first and latest (at the time of lodgement) for the current one. Got direct grant last month. Submitting all or few salary slips is subjective depends on CO to CO.
> 
> ...


On the other hand, I can show you a case where the application was outrightly rejected by the CO because not all payslips were uploaded

And above all, I don’t understand the logic or benefit behind giving selected payslips only when having all of them 

Cheers


----------



## kinas (Nov 30, 2017)

Kindly I need you to check my problem below and give me your valuable advice.

I received an invitation to lodge my visa application "Skilled Migration", but there is a wrong entry in my EOI in the work experience section.

My work experience:

06/07 - 07/09 Company A

08/09 - 02/13 Company B

03/13 - 11/17 Company C

ACS assessment: "The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313"

in EOI created in July 2019: I marked the period deducted by ACS from July 2007 to January 2010 as relevant in the EOI so my total experience in the last 10 years is full 10 years.
but the correct experience is from February 2010 so my total experience in the last 10 years is 9 years and 5 months.

In both cases, I DID NOT claim any extra points as I worked for more than 8 years in the last 10 years.

1. Will this mistake in EOI affect my visa application or could lead to visa refusal?

2. Another Question please, the ACS report states last company till 11/2017 based on the reference letter date from my company, I am still in the same company till now and I prepared all supporting documents for the visa application that I am still working with the same company like bank statements and payslips. so my work experience should be calculated till today not 11/2017 as ACS outcome letter. correct?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kinas said:


> Kindly I need you to check my problem below and give me your valuable advice.
> 
> I received an invitation to lodge my visa application "Skilled Migration", but there is a wrong entry in my EOI in the work experience section.
> 
> ...


1. Almost certainly your application will be rejected and fees forfeited
Let this invite go waste and after the EOI gets unfrozen, edit the EOI to reflect the experience correctly and wait for a fresh invite

2. 2 years is a long time to prove that there was no change in your RnR
You should use this time in getting a fresh reference letter from your company and get a re assessment done

Cheers


----------



## kinas (Nov 30, 2017)

Dear NB,
Thank you for your reply, could you please explain more why the application will be rejected, as I did not claim extra points?
Thanks,

Edit: I also have newer reference letter from my company "dated one week ago"


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi NB,

Been exploring 190(Victoria) in addition to 189.

I have 5.5 years experience as developer and 3 years experience as BA(post-MBA). I am planning to apply under 261313 as I get more points and since I do not qualify under the 5 years experience cut off for 261111. Given that my recent/current experience is as BA, will that play against me?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission65points said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Been exploring 190(Victoria) in addition to 189.
> 
> I have 5.5 years experience as developer and 3 years experience as BA(post-MBA). I am planning to apply under 261313 as I get more points and since I do not qualify under the 5 years experience cut off for 261111. Given that my recent/current experience is as BA, will that play against me?


Vic is so choosy you can never be sure what they are looking for

Cheers


----------



## kinas (Nov 30, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. Almost certainly your application will be rejected and fees forfeited
> Let this invite go waste and after the EOI gets unfrozen, edit the EOI to reflect the experience correctly and wait for a fresh invite
> 
> 2. 2 years is a long time to prove that there was no change in your RnR
> ...


Dear NB,
Thank you for your reply, could you please explain more why the application will be rejected, as I did not claim extra points?
Thanks,

Edit: I also have newer reference letter from my company "dated one week ago"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kinas said:


> Dear NB,
> Thank you for your reply, could you please explain more why the application will be rejected, as I did not claim extra points?
> Thanks,
> 
> Edit: I also have newer reference letter from my company "dated one week ago"


You break into someone house and leave without taking anything
Is it a crime or not ?
As per you it’s not a crime as you didn’t steal anything

Cheers


----------



## kinas (Nov 30, 2017)

NB said:


> You break into someone house and leave without taking anything
> Is it a crime or not ?
> As per you it’s not a crime as you didn’t steal anything
> 
> Cheers


Sorry man, I really did not understand your point. 
I thought this was a common problem that people by mistake entered deducted ACS years as relevant. and in case they gain extra points this should be a problem but in case no points increase it may be fine. but I am not sure that what I was asking about.

the problem that I will lose age points soon, so it may be hard to get another invitation
that is why it is hard decision to leave this invitation.

thank you.


----------



## Midit629 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi Kinas,
Recently guy got direct grant ..and he did same mistake as you did ,all he did was attaching form 1023 with visa application.


----------



## ManSooR. (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi NB, 

Hope you are doing fine. Its great to see you helping a lot of friends. 

My NAATI CCL test is scheduled for 3rd Dec. I am currently residing in Pakistan. Now, i have to apply for Visitor Visa Subclass 600. My question is; 
Should i apply for Tourist Stream or Business Visitor Stream? 
Someone told me to go for Business Visitor Stream because NAATI is considered as a professional exam and you can visit Australia for professional exams on Business Visitor Stream. But i am not so sure about this that's why i asking your opinion/experience about this. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kinas (Nov 30, 2017)

Midit629 said:


> Hi Kinas,
> Recently guy got direct grant ..and he did same mistake as you did ,all he did was attaching form 1023 with visa application.


Thank you Midit, I think form 1023 for errors in Visa application not EOI. I still did not lodge the visa application. My mistake is in the EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kinas said:


> Sorry man, I really did not understand your point.
> I thought this was a common problem that people by mistake entered deducted ACS years as relevant. and in case they gain extra points this should be a problem but in case no points increase it may be fine. but I am not sure that what I was asking about.
> 
> the problem that I will lose age points soon, so it may be hard to get another invitation
> ...


The point I am trying to make is that can you break a rule if you don’t get any advantage from it ?
The rules of the department says that you cannot claim points for experience for which you are not entitled 
But you have done precisely that

If you are sure that there will be consequences because you got no points advantage who am I to say otherwise 
It’s your application and fees which is at stake and who better then you to decide what to do 
I am not a Mara agent to give you advice
I can only share what I would do in similar circumstances

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Midit629 said:


> Hi Kinas,
> Recently guy got direct grant ..and he did same mistake as you did ,all he did was attaching form 1023 with visa application.


Can you be more specific on the mistakes you did ?
Each mistake has its own gravity and consequences 
You cannot equate a 1 day mistake in entering a date with some one claiming points for years of additional experience 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ManSooR. said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing fine. Its great to see you helping a lot of friends.
> 
> ...


It’s better to apply as business stream
Attach the NAATI examination date confirmation as evidence

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

Main applicant medicals are deferred. 
Main applicant Passport will expire in April'2010. Can I go ahead and apply for passport renewal now, as medicals are linked to passport number?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Main applicant medicals are deferred.
> Main applicant Passport will expire in April'2010. Can I go ahead and apply for passport renewal now, as medicals are linked to passport number?
> ...


No problem
Carry the old passport also with you when you go for medicals, so that the clinic can link the 2 passports

Use the update us link in Immiaccount and update the passport number and upload a copy of the new passport also
Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

*Posting on behalf of a friend*
Visa is already lodged. 
Projects, unpaid trainings or unpaid internship from company during engineering degree, that was as a part of engineering, is not mentioned in form80. Four year engineering degree tenure and course name is mentioned in form80. Is correction form required to to uploaded to mention unpaid trainings from company, as part of engineering degree?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> *Posting on behalf of a friend*
> Visa is already lodged.
> ...


Projects may not be required as it’s a part of the curriculum 
File a form 1023 for Unpaid training and internship to be on the safe side

Cheers


----------



## Midit629 (Mar 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Midit629 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kinas,
> ...


The guy whom screenshot is posted,by mistake didn't marked his experience as irrelevant in EOI as it was deducted by ACS ..since this does not changed his overall score, recently I saw his post 4 days back that he got direct grant.He is on the forum with name "aise".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Midit629 said:


> The guy whom screenshot is posted,by mistake didn't marked his experience as irrelevant in EOI as it was deducted by ACS ..since this does not changed his overall score, recently I saw his post 4 days back that he got direct grant.He is on the forum with name "aise".


If the applicant is confident that the application cannot be rejected, then the post makes no sense
Just go ahead and apply

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Projects may not be required as it’s a part of the curriculum
> File a form 1023 for Unpaid training and internship to be on the safe side
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks taking time and answering the query.That helps.
The unpaid trainings in the company, were also part of the curriculum, as got credits/marks for that. Also, worked on a project during unpaid training in the company, in curriculum is was accounted for major/minor project.
Kindly suggest do I still need to upload a correction form.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks taking time and answering the query.That helps.
> The unpaid trainings in the company, were also part of the curriculum, as got credits/marks for that. Also, worked on a project during unpaid training in the company, in curriculum is was accounted for major/minor project.
> ...


If all these were a part of the curriculum applicable to all fellow students, then nothing is required

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> If all these were a part of the curriculum applicable to all fellow students, then nothing is required
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB. God bless you. 

Yes, these were part of the curriculum applicable to all fellow students.
Though student choose their own company to do project at. It was an Indian government sector, where unpaid training was done.
Appreciate your help.


----------



## Bradkina (May 12, 2019)

Hi,
I want to ask if i need any other post-work experience to be eligible for skills assessment, after i completed 4 years of apprenticeship as a Fitter and Turner (offshore)?


----------



## saaheb595 (Aug 21, 2016)

Originally Posted by saaheb595
Need your advise, recently in aug my acs got expired, so to reapply I had got documents attested in India itself in July. Currently I’m in Belfast. So following are my queries for getting acs reassessment:

1) is there any time limit that the affidavit we use should be Old and if so for how much time will the affidavit be valid till ? 

2) Since I had salary slips till July attested in India and upto now I received for aug/sept (Indian & UK) so it will also be required. So can I get them attested from India and use them or do I need to get them attested here in Belfast only or attestation of salary slips, Form 16, Salry Certificate is not required ?

3) I’m currently deputed in Belfast (Antrim, United Kingdom) for a period of 9-10 months by the same organization that I’ve been working in India. I’ve already got my Statutory Declaration done in India in July 2019 before coming to my current location that is Belfast. Could you please let me know that do I need to get the details of new location added in a new Statutory Declaration though my role and responsibilities, organization have not changed or the one that was earlier created will suffice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bradkina said:


> Hi,
> I want to ask if i need any other post-work experience to be eligible for skills assessment, after i completed 4 years of apprenticeship as a Fitter and Turner (offshore)?


No idea
Look at the website of the skills assessment agency applicable in your case for their requirements 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saaheb595 said:


> Originally Posted by saaheb595
> Need your advise, recently in aug my acs got expired, so to reapply I had got documents attested in India itself in July. Currently I’m in Belfast. So following are my queries for getting acs reassessment:
> 
> 1) is there any time limit that the affidavit we use should be Old and if so for how much time will the affidavit be valid till ?
> ...


1. There is no specific time limit
2. Documents no longer have to be attested
3. You will need to get a new SD else ACS will consider employment only till the date the SD was issued

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

NB said:


> 2. Form 1023
> The truth which I presume is that she got a job offer so she left her studies
> I hope she left the studies taking care of all formalities and she was legally allowed to do so
> 
> ...




Hi NB,

Thanks for the suggestion, will fill form 1023.

"Secondary applicant (calming points) enrolled for Masters degree course (2 year course) for a defense institute . She got a job offer and withdrew from the course after attending for 3 months."

Question:
She got a letter from her defense college that she was a civilian student and not involved in defense activities. Should she upload the same under "Other's" documents as well?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, will fill form 1023.
> 
> ...


It’s better to upload it as defence does create a suspicion 
Others is the best section
Name it well so that the CO can know at a glance what it contains 

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> If all these were a part of the curriculum applicable to all fellow students, then nothing is required
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
Will upload form 1023(visa lodged), to specify voluntary unpaid trainees during semester breaks of full time four-year Engineering degree.
Could not find specific question in form80, to specify voluntary unpaid trainees, that was not part of the curriculum, during semester breaks of full time four-year Engineering degree.*
It will be really kind if you may you please suggest the best question it may go under.
Should it be specified for form 1221,*Q44:Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Originally Posted by NB View Post
If all these were a part of the curriculum applicable to all fellow students said:


> 1ab2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> It would be a great help if you may please suggest your view here.
> 
> TIA


No idea

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> No idea
> 
> Cheers


We are also not able to decide on the same. Consulted Mara agent , they are not able to help as visa was not filed through them.
Totally trust your advise, may you please suggest what you would have opted for in this situation.


----------



## rurouni777 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi NB,
Thanks a lot for all your advises, I know it helped a lot of people in these forum.

I resume my case. My brother has been working 5 years this month for a building company that renovate offices. He asked his boss if the company could sponsor him as right now is the only way for him to get a path for PR. The boss asked his agent/lawyer and came back to my brother saying they could do it for him but they need to find a position. He has been working as a kind of Handyman-Building Associate ANZSCO 312112 which is not in the MLTSSL. But, because he also does plastering, it was recommended to him to get recognition as a Fibrous Plasterer ANZSCO 333211 which is in the MTLSSL . The doubts we are having are :

1-	I read your posts and I saw you mention that is important that the company nominate/sponsor with a good ANZSCO code. (we assume that is why the boss said ‘find a position’) what is a good ANZSCO code? Is Fibrous Platerer a good ANZSCO code to be sponsored? 
2-	He has to do the RPL skilled assessment recognition. He is aiming to get 5.0 and maybe 5.5 IELTS. If he is the luckiest guy in the world and gets 6.0 IELTS, Could he apply straight to the Employer Nomination Scheme 186 Direct Entry with the same Skilled Assessment ? because I read that the skilled assessment for 482 is different than for 189-190 ? do you know anything about it?

Thanks a lot fo your help.


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi NB, 
We received our grant yesterday, family of 3. 

A Special thanks to you from the bottom of my heart for all your valuable and timely advice.

I would like to continue getting your advice till I move 

Keep up the good work. ~

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rurouni777 said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks a lot for all your advises, I know it helped a lot of people in these forum.
> 
> I resume my case. My brother has been working 5 years this month for a building company that renovate offices. He asked his boss if the company could sponsor him as right now is the only way for him to get a path for PR. The boss asked his agent/lawyer and came back to my brother saying they could do it for him but they need to find a position. He has been working as a kind of Handyman-Building Associate ANZSCO 312112 which is not in the MLTSSL. But, because he also does plastering, it was recommended to him to get recognition as a Fibrous Plasterer ANZSCO 333211 which is in the MTLSSL . The doubts we are having are :
> ...


If he is getting sponsorship from the company, then any Anzsco code under which the company can sponsor him is good enough
The good Anzsco code comes into play when you are competing for an invite under 189 or 190
333211 seems a plausible match to his existing Anzsco code so if he can get a positive skills assessment , it should be fine
As the complete process has to be completed by the company through an agent only, best is to consult him and move forward 

Cheers


----------



## rurouni777 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for your advise NB. Much appreciated.


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

Dear NB,

Currently, my spouse is on a 457 visa( expiring in June 2020) and am on a 482 dependent visa in Australia. I understand if we got invite for 189 or 190 and we don't get our grant by June 2020 then we need to apply for bridge Visa.

It seems her organization has an internal policy of not allowing to work on a Bridging visa which will force us to go offshore and come back only after the final grant. My employer is ready to sponsor a new 482 visa for me after January.

My concern in case if we got the invite by January, Can my employer sponsor a new 482 visa after invite? Will it cause any issue to ongoing pr application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AG_PR said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Currently, my spouse is on a 457 visa( expiring in June 2020) and am on a 482 dependent visa in Australia. I understand if we got invite for 189 or 190 and we don't get our grant by June 2020 then we need to apply for bridge Visa.
> 
> ...


You don’t apply for a bridging visa
If you are eligible, it is granted to you the moment you submit your application 

Your employer can sponsor you for 482 visa even if you have applied for the 189/190
But just remember that both applications will be processed simultaneously by different teams independently 
If by chance your 189/190 is issued first and the 482 later, then your 189/190 will stand cancelled
If your 482 is issued first, then you are safe
So the moment your 189/190 is granted, you have to immediately withdraw the 482 application 

Cheers


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi NB,

In submitting the supporting documents for 189, should the R&R letter for the current job be a recent one or the one submitted for skill assessment?


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi NB,
I have got my whole work experience (IT) in one company and got promotions - Break up below

Nov - 2010 to Dec 2011 - programmer analyst
Jan 2012 to Jun 2014 - Technical Analyst 
July 2014 to Till Date - Consultant 
I have submitted same to ACS and got positive assessment, But i have one query

The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261313 (Sofware Engineer).
Dates: 11/10 - 06/19 - 8 year(s) 6 month(s)
position: Consultant

I don’t see my Technical Analyst position break - up. Please let me what should i do ?
Do i need to followup with ACS ? If yes - please help me out with the steps.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ethika said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In submitting the supporting documents for 189, should the R&R letter for the current job be a recent one or the one submitted for skill assessment?


If it is identical in all respects, then give the current one

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Hi NB,
> I have got my whole work experience (IT) in one company and got promotions - Break up below
> 
> Nov - 2010 to Dec 2011 - programmer analyst
> ...


In many cases, ACS just gives one designation for the entire experience 

But to be on the safe side just drop an email to help ACS and ask them to correct the assessment to reflect the various designation 

If they do it, well and good, else Keep their reply safely in your records as evidence 

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi NB,

I had a quick doubt I hope you can guide me here.

I received my degree completion letter with completion date of 10/07/18

I was employed fulltime before this date but because I did not have a qualification before the completion date, I am only able to claim my relevant employment from this date.

In the EOI, I have put degree end date as 10/07/18 and my employment claim period from 10/07/18

Is this correct or should I start it from 11/07/18? 

Because technically I can finish my degree and start working on the same day itself as I am deemed qualified on the same day. 

I am a bit confused as I don't want to falsely claim anything 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I had a quick doubt I hope you can guide me here.
> 
> ...


I don’t understand the fixation for 1 day
It’s nothing
Just claim from 11th and be done with it

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t understand the fixation for 1 day
> 
> It’s nothing
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding. If I change it in the EOI now, my effective date would be 11/07/18 and not today's date right? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Thanks for responding. If I change it in the EOI now, my effective date would be 11/07/18 and not today's date right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I have changed the date to 11/07/19 but my EOI effect date is still the old one. I guess I can explain it if needs be.
Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit (Sep 29, 2019)

NB said:


> In many cases, ACS just gives one designation for the entire experience
> 
> But to be on the safe side just drop an email to help ACS and ask them to correct the assessment to reflect the various designation
> 
> ...


Thanks a Lot NB, Will speak to ACS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Thanks for responding. If I change it in the EOI now, my effective date would be 11/07/18 and not today's date right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi NB,

As my current 189 application is in processing stage, if I apply for Australia jobs and plan my move, what visa can Australian employer give to me and what would happen to my PR application.

Thanks,
Amit



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> As my current 189 application is in processing stage, if I apply for Australia jobs and plan my move, what visa can Australian employer give to me and what would happen to my PR application.
> 
> ...


482 visa is the best option
It will be processed in parallel with the 189 application 
You have to make sure that if the 189 is issued, you immediately withdraw the 482, else the 189 will be overwritten by the 482

Cheers


----------



## CRSB (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi NB,

I need some help in choosing ANZSCO code for ACS assessment. To give you a background, I have BE degree in Electronics and communication and 13+ years of experience working in IT Products and Services industry.

2006-2011 - 6 years worked as Software engineer for Networking start up company
2012-till date -7.5 years working Lead and project manager for IT services major 

I also have onshore experience (Sydeny) of 2 years from June 2017 to August-2019 on 457/482 visa. The nominated occupation is ICT Project Manager - 135112 by my compnay and visa is valid till 2021 May.

I'm back in offshore now. Considering 135112 ICT Project Manager is not in MLTSSL/189 and chance of getting NSW invite looks bleak.

1. If i choose 261313 Software engineer, will i have problem claiming experience points for my onshore experience?
2. Would there will be a issue if nominated occupation for work visa and PR are different?
3. If i don't claim project manager experience, I will loose probably 5 onshore and 5 offshore points. Also ACS may deduct some of my experience. 

Exp & points breakdown:

Offshore exp: 12 years
Offshore excluding PM exp :10 years
Onshore:2 years (PM role)

Age: 25
Degree:15 
PTE: Yet to try

Thanks,
sb


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CRSB said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I need some help in choosing ANZSCO code for ACS assessment. To give you a background, I have BE degree in Electronics and communication and 13+ years of experience working in IT Products and Services industry.
> 
> ...


135112 is a natural progression from software engineer
I think you should be able to get a positive assessment and will be allowed to claim the nsw experience also

But before spending money on skills assessment, see your scores in PTEA
Unless you get 20 in PTEA, there is no chance of invite under present circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

NB said:


> If it is identical in all respects, then give the current one
> 
> Cheers


What if there's slight difference?
In the old one submitted for skill assessment, it mentioned that I was a team leader of a specific task force (team A), but then very recently I was promoted to another team (team B) as senior team leader so my original role of team A was replaced by someone else. Both of the tasks are just a side track job task not affecting any of the main job duties.

Thanks in advance for answering me, NB.


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

Dear NB,
(Other expert members- please feel free to advise) 

Need your advice on one issue pertaining to passport(s) details in EOI as explained below.

•	Context: In the 1st page of the EOI (under personal details), there is one question “Does the client have other current passports?*”. If one selects “yes” as answer, then the next field pops up which is the “Country of passport*”, in which one country is to be selected from the drop-down list.

•	My situation: I have a national passport issued by the Govt of India. Additionally, I also have United Nations Laissez-Passer (UNLP), which is a passport issued to me by my organization (UN) for official travels. FYI- Unlike national passport, UNLP doesn’t mention ‘country of issuance’ or ‘nationality’. Instead it mentions “Issuing authority- United Nations”.

•	What I have done in the EOI (already submitted): For the question “Does the client have other current passports?*”, I answered “No”. The reason being- if I select “Yes”, then I’m unable to answer the next question (Country of passport) because UN isn’t listed there.

•	Advice needed from you: I know that answering “No” to the question “Does the client have other current passports?*” is factually incorrect, as I do have UNLP. But then the UNLP isn’t issued by any other country. What is your advice on this matter- should I leave the EOI as it is or is there any other way to mention that I have another passport (UNLP) but not issued by any country.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

Need your advice. I applied for 190 and waiting for Grant. I am planning to leave my current company in near future and it has few months notice period. Do I need to inform DHA once I resign itself, or I can inform them after my last working day in my present company.

And will it create any problem for my grant. Please advice. 

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ethika said:


> What if there's slight difference?
> In the old one submitted for skill assessment, it mentioned that I was a team leader of a specific task force (team A), but then very recently I was promoted to another team (team B) as senior team leader so my original role of team A was replaced by someone else. Both of the tasks are just a side track job task not affecting any of the main job duties.
> 
> Thanks in advance for answering me, NB.


It’s too minor
You can give the fresh one

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VK246 said:


> Dear NB,
> (Other expert members- please feel free to advise)
> 
> Need your advice on one issue pertaining to passport(s) details in EOI as explained below.
> ...


Absolutely no idea
You should consult a good Mara agent and get the solution
A wrong answer in a question of such importance , can land you in severe trouble

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your advice. I applied for 190 and waiting for Grant. I am planning to leave my current company in near future and it has few months notice period. Do I need to inform DHA once I resign itself, or I can inform them after my last working day in my present company.
> 
> ...


On the last working day at the office , update the CO of this decision
It will not affect your grant

Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> On the last working day at the office , update the CO of this decision
> It will not affect your grant
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much NB for your quick response.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> 482 visa is the best option
> 
> It will be processed in parallel with the 189 application
> 
> ...




Thanks NB. How about Bridging visa ? Can that also be provided by the sponsoring employer ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Thanks NB. How about Bridging visa ? Can that also be provided by the sponsoring employer ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bridging visa is issued automatically by DHA when you submit your 189/190 application 
Your employer has no role to play

Cheers


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

NB said:


> Absolutely no idea
> 
> You should consult a good Mara agent and get the solution
> 
> ...


Thanks NB.. I agree, this question, though basic, is of utmost importance. Sure, will consult a good Mara agent on this.

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Bridging visa is issued automatically by DHA when you submit your 189/190 application
> 
> Your employer has no role to play
> 
> ...




Hi NB,

I may not be clear in my question hence re posting again.

Currently I am not in Australia and waiting for my 189 grant from Singapore. I am an Indian national.

As 189 grants have stopped to tickle, I am thinking to look for the jobs and try my move to Australia on Employer sponsored visa.

Let’s say If I get a job and sponsorship as well for 482, how will it impact ongoing 189 application ?
Do I need to update the change of circumstances in my application once I have the 482 visa ?

Once I am in Australia and all goes well and 189 PR application goes through, the 482 will get automatically overwritten by 189 ?

What are disadvantages as compared to PR for 482 visa in terms of monetary benefits like health, living, child schooling etc.

Child born to 482 holder parents will get the Australian passport or not ?

My Apologies for so many queries in a single post.

Thanks,
Amit




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

NB said:


> Absolutely no idea
> 
> You should consult a good Mara agent and get the solution
> 
> ...


Also, is it possible for you to recommend a good Mara agent for this? I mean one who handles such matters or could provide an advice for case like mine.. Thanks again

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VK246 said:


> Also, is it possible for you to recommend a good Mara agent for this? I mean one who handles such matters or could provide an advice for case like mine.. Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk


Nope
On the other hand you can call up the department and ask for a solution
Or use their feedback form
Not sure even Mara agents will have encountered this situation as it must be only 1 in a million 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I may not be clear in my question hence re posting again.
> 
> ...


You need not inform the department of your 482 grant, but you will have to inform them your new employer details and residential address when you actually move to Australia 
If you get a 482, it actually expedites the PR grant as you are already security vetted

You can google and find out the difference between 482 and PR facilities and benefit
Don’t expect me to spoon feed you

Baby born on 482 dont get Australian citizenship 

Cheers


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit (Sep 29, 2019)

NB said:


> In many cases, ACS just gives one designation for the entire experience
> 
> But to be on the safe side just drop an email to help ACS and ask them to correct the assessment to reflect the various designation
> 
> ...


I emailed ACS - It's negative response from them. (I saved Email for future purpose as noted by you)

Now I don’t want to bother for Technical Analyst position break up post ACS Assessment ? and How to go with my 189 EOI - filling data for Employment section (as per ACS Assessment ) or below

Employment submitted to ACS :-
Nov - 2010 to Dec 2011 - programmer analyst
Jan 2012 to Jun 2014 - Technical Analyst
July 2014 to Till Date - Consultant

or 
ACS Assessment
Dates: 11/10 - 06/19 - 8 year(s) 6 month(s)
position: Consultant

Please help me out (Because in 189 EOI application - It clearly asks date and role, So i am confusing ).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> I emailed ACS - It's negative response from them. (I saved Email for future purpose as noted by you)
> 
> Now I don’t want to bother for Technical Analyst position break up post ACS Assessment ? and How to go with my 189 EOI - filling data for Employment section (as per ACS Assessment ) or below
> 
> ...


I would go with as submitted to ACS
Make sure that you mark all employment till 30 November 2012 as non relevant 
You should claim points for experience only from 1 dec 2012

Cheers


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit (Sep 29, 2019)

NB said:


> I would go with as submitted to ACS
> Make sure that you mark all employment till 30 November 2012 as non relevant
> You should claim points for experience only from 1 dec 2012
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Hi NB,
What are your views on current processing? they are processing May/June applications while a lot of backlog is there for march and april month.

NSW
261313
lodged- 06-Apr-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> What are your views on current processing? they are processing May/June applications while a lot of backlog is there for march and april month.
> 
> NSW
> ...


I don’t predict invites or grants
Look for someone with a crystal ball

Cheers


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

Hi NB,
Could you please provide your inputs on below ?

info : 
1) One of my previous employer ( Infosys) does not provide the hours per week in the skill letter as a policy . The letter has all designation , location and RNR details 
2) They helped alternatively by providing in email replay that : standard number of hours per week are 40 and as per policy they cannot mention in letter.
3) I am planning to scan the email mentioning hours and merger with the letter 
Query : please let me know if there is any additional things i can add?
Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nmg said:


> Hi NB,
> Could you please provide your inputs on below ?
> 
> info :
> ...


It’s good enough 

Cheers


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s good enough
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi NB/All,

Can someone please help me out with the list of documents to be uploaded for visa 190 in order to avoid a CO contact. Also, let me know what are the documents that require attestation/notary.
Basically I am from INDIA. I really appreciate If someone could help me on this.


Thanks & Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi NB/All,
> 
> Can someone please help me out with the list of documents to be uploaded for visa 190 in order to avoid a CO contact. Also, let me know what are the documents that require attestation/notary.
> Basically I am from INDIA. I really appreciate If someone could help me on this.
> ...


The list of documents is given in the DHA website as well as on many threads
But you can use them only as a guideline as each applicant has unique circumstances 
So you have to spend some time compiling all the evidence that you have which you think is important and reinforces your claims

As long as you are scanning in colour, no attestation or notarisation is required for any documents

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> The list of documents is given in the DHA website as well as on many threads
> But you can use them only as a guideline as each applicant has unique circumstances
> So you have to spend some time compiling all the evidence that you have which you think is important and reinforces your claims
> 
> ...


Thank you NB


----------



## Sudha.apple4 (May 29, 2019)

Hi NB

I had applied to QLD 190. When I had emailed to QLD regarding my incorrect DOB in my EOI, they replied that my EOI has not been selected yet.

When I asked them in specific when I could update my DOB, they said, I have to wait until I receive my invite to apply an application to update my EOI.

Could you please advise what to infer from that?

Another query, will QLD issues pre invites for all the EOIs lodged when it was open?


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Sudha.apple4 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I had applied to QLD 190. When I had emailed to QLD regarding my incorrect DOB in my EOI, they replied that my EOI has not been selected yet.
> 
> ...



To me, your EOI will only be picked up if thr is an availability still remain, which has been allocated for your occupation.

Please wait until your EOI is picked. You can thn correct you DOB b4 getting the final invite. If thr is no point change related issues with your correct DOB, you will be all fine.


----------



## Sudha.apple4 (May 29, 2019)

Thank you very much!

I belong to 261313 : Software Engineer.

Its hard to predict, yet asking you...can I hope for a pre-invite?


----------



## Sudha.apple4 (May 29, 2019)

Thank you very much!

I belong to 261313 : Software Engineer.

Its hard to predict, yet asking you...can I hope for a pre-invite?


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi NB, I am looking to create a CBA account online and transfer money from outside Australia before I land in Australia. However, I saw this comment in Comm bank website. "Money transferred into the account from a foreign, non CBA account may attract a fee". What is the best possible option with minimal or no fee for fund transfers into an Australia bank account from overseas? Thanks


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Sudha.apple4 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I belong to 261313 : Software Engineer.
> 
> Its hard to predict, yet asking you...can I hope for a pre-invite?



Nobody can predict and provide u a precise answer. Until now what I've understood that they have a very complex way for nomination. Maybe they prioritize those who have got more experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Hi NB, I am looking to create a CBA account online and transfer money from outside Australia before I land in Australia. However, I saw this comment in Comm bank website. "Money transferred into the account from a foreign, non CBA account may attract a fee". What is the best possible option with minimal or no fee for fund transfers into an Australia bank account from overseas? Thanks


All banks will charge fees when foreign funds are credited
But it’s quite negligible
You can email and ask them giving the amount that will be credited
Transferwise has still not started sending money from india to Australia , else they are the easiest fastest and cheapest agency

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks NB. After relocating, I will be registering for Medicare and Tax number (TFN). Are there any other steps to be completed by 189 visa holders after moving to Australia to activate any other PR benefits?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Thanks NB. After relocating, I will be registering for Medicare and Tax number (TFN). Are there any other steps to be completed by 189 visa holders after moving to Australia to activate any other PR benefits?


You will have to take private health insurance or you will have to pay a medical levy

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

NB said:


> You will have to take private health insurance or you will have to pay a medical levy
> 
> Cheers


Every tax payer pays Medicare levy, enrolled in the private system or not.
Private insurance only exempts high income earners (90K single, 180K family) from the Medicare Levy Surcharge (MLS).


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the MLS details. Will the family income calculated for MLS include my spouse's salary if she works outside Australia or is it only my salary in Australia? My family will be relocating to Australia after a few months and hence this question.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smart_friend said:


> Thanks for sharing the MLS details. Will the family income calculated for MLS include my spouse's salary if she works outside Australia or is it only my salary in Australia? My family will be relocating to Australia after a few months and hence this question.


You have to decide her tax residency status 
If she is a tax resident, then her income will be added , else not
Consult a tax advisor to be sure

Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Avoid exchange rates for visa fees*

Dear NB,

Presently , I am in Paris, I shall be paying my visa fees next week for my 489 visa. (4 members)

Shall be much thankful, if you can provide the best way to pay the visa fees (by avoiding excessive exchange rates), since I am abroad i could not get ICICI currency card.

Any advise please

Regards
Prakash k.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Presently , I am in Paris, I shall be paying my visa fees next week for my 489 visa. (4 members)
> 
> ...


Use the NiYo Global card , I did the same , there is zero markup rates are visa exchange rates , rate as of now is 48.58 . But I am not sure if you will be able to get the card from Paris.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Presently , I am in Paris, I shall be paying my visa fees next week for my 489 visa. (4 members)
> 
> ...


If you are in Paris and going to make payments from an Indian bank account, I am not sure you will be able to do it at all
The banks may require you to sign papers for the foreign exchange transactions which you will be unable to do
Speak to your existing bank ASAP 
It may be much easier to remit the payment directly from Paris, if you access to local funds

Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Use the NiYo Global card , I did the same , there is zero markup rates are visa exchange rates , rate as of now is 48.58 . But I am not sure if you will be able to get the card from Paris.


Thank you bro.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

NB said:


> If you are in Paris and going to make payments from an Indian bank account, I am not sure you will be able to do it at all
> The banks may require you to sign papers for the foreign exchange transactions which you will be unable to do
> Speak to your existing bank ASAP
> It may be much easier to remit the payment directly from Paris, if you access to local funds
> ...


Thanks NB. 

Let me check with my banker.

Regards
PK.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

I hope everyone is doing good. I need some help today.

Currently I am in a process of arranging documents(pdf's) for visa and I need some help here.
I've worked in 4 companies and I would like to have 1 pdf for 1 company.
Starting with Roles and Responsbilities letter on company letter head followed by payslips(per quarterly) then bankstatement(all or quarterly) then form 16/26AS and then Offer letter/ relieving letter/appraisal letter.

Is that the right way to have them? Please share me your thoughts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing good. I need some help today.
> 
> ...


Give all pay slips and entire bank statement
No 1 per quarter business 
How you put them together is best decided by you depending on how many documents you want to upload 

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> Give all pay slips and entire bank statement
> No 1 per quarter business
> How you put them together is best decided by you depending on how many documents you want to upload
> 
> Cheers



Thanks NB for your quick reply. I will try to put all I have.


----------



## sysafi (Oct 29, 2019)

The more the documents with clarity is easier for CO to process and may be direct grant as well. 
Good luck with you application


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi NB,

I have a question EOI points update. How do we claim points of Parter having competent English but not skill qualification in EOI? Even the answer is yes, will the DOE be impacted after the change? 

Cheers,


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

I have already lodged visa. I renewed my passport after visa lodge, and got the renewed passport yesterday.

Questions:
1) Do I need to upload old passport scanned copy under "Change of Circumstances", as while renewal "Cancelled" stamp is put on my old passport.

2) New passport scanned copy to be uploaded under "Change of Circumstances" ?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have already lodged visa. I renewed my passport after visa lodge, and got the renewed passport yesterday.
> 
> ...


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your new passport number
Upload a scanned copy of your new passport under the passport section
Old cancelled passport scan is not required

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a question EOI points update. How do we claim points of Parter having competent English but not skill qualification in EOI? Even the answer is yes, will the DOE be impacted after the change?
> 
> Cheers,


No one is sure how this will be implemented and the effect on the DOE
Probably in the next 10 days, the department will come out with the clarification 

Cheers


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi 

Need an advice. I was in Qatar for less than 12 months (to be precise 11 months and 1 week), over the course of 3 visits. As per the DHA website, PCC is required if a person has been in a country for more than 12 months. Given this, would I be asked for a PCC from Qatar? 

Getting PCC from Qatar is extremely cumbersome process. An agent is asking INR 30,000. Hence wanted to check, based on previous experiences of members of this group. Would you recommend I get it?

Any advice would be of great help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hisumesh said:


> Hi
> 
> Need an advice. I was in Qatar for less than 12 months (to be precise 11 months and 1 week), over the course of 3 visits. As per the DHA website, PCC is required if a person has been in a country for more than 12 months. Given this, would I be asked for a PCC from Qatar?
> 
> ...


Chances of him asking for it is high 
But a slim chance he may not as its spread over 3 trips
If you are comfortable with a CO contact, then wait for him to ask and then only get it

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

NB said:


> No one is sure how this will be implemented and the effect on the DOE
> Probably in the next 10 days, the department will come out with the clarification
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

NB said:


> Chances of him asking for it is high
> But a slim chance he may not as its spread over 3 trips
> If you are comfortable with a CO contact, then wait for him to ask and then only get it
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Happy to share that we got Direct grant for NSW 190 221112. 23 March 2019 visa lodged date. Thank this forum has provided immense help in achieving the ultimate goal. All the best to all who are waiting for grant. Most important patience is key to success. 

Special thanks to NB for guiding and sharing his vital views. Your solutions have help alot to gain direct grant. Cheers mate!!!

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Happy to share that we got Direct grant for NSW 190 221112. 23 March 2019 visa lodged date. Thank this forum has provided immense help in achieving the ultimate goal. All the best to all who are waiting for grant. Most important patience is key to success.
> 
> Special thanks to NB for guiding and sharing his vital views. Your solutions have help alot to gain direct grant. Cheers mate!!!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped

Cheers


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> .....
> *Claiming points for Experience*
> 
> When entering the employment, ensure that you give even those employments which have been disallowed by ACS, but mark them all as non relevant
> ...


Is it perfectly fine if I leave out all my employments before the 'deemed skilled date' in the EOI and in the future application?

My reasoning is that the more things I claim, the more evidence I have to put, and the longer the DHA takes to verify them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

denominator said:


> Is it perfectly fine if I leave out all my employments before the 'deemed skilled date' in the EOI and in the future application?
> 
> My reasoning is that the more things I claim, the more evidence I have to put, and the longer the DHA takes to verify them.


The option to mark an experience as non relevant in the EOI and DHA application has been made with the intention that applicants are supposed to give those details also

Otherwise that option would not have been there in the first place 

You will anyways have to declare all your employments in form 80, so you cannot hide that disallowed experience from the CO


Cheers


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All

I'm in the process of lodigg 190 visa after receiving the ITA. All the documents except PCC are in place now. I've below questions.

a) Can I apply for the visa before getting the PCC? Or do you suggest I wait for the PCC.
b) Can I undertake medicals now itself?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All

Need some guidance regarding Form 1221.

QUESTION 16 - Have you previously held an Australian visa?

I'm currently on 457 visa and my wife 457 Dependent. Should we mention the same?

QUESTION 17 - What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?

Should we mention "We are already here in Australia." or "Work and live on 457 visa" etc.?

QUESTION 34 - Which option should I select? or should I skip this question? Below is what the form says for this question:

Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
If you:
have applied for a Visitor visa or 
have applied for a Business visa or 
have applied for a Migration visa or 
are a student, academic, researcher or fellow


Thanks in advance for your suggestions/guidance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hisumesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need some guidance regarding Form 1221.
> 
> ...


Q16: give 457 details
Q17. Permanently migrate
Q34: migration visa

Cheers


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

NB said:


> Q16: give 457 details
> Q17. Permanently migrate
> Q34: migration visa
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

hisumesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm in the process of lodigg 190 visa after receiving the ITA. All the documents except PCC are in place now. I've below questions.
> 
> ...


Hi NB

Can you help with your guidance regarding this as well? Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hisumesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm in the process of lodigg 190 visa after receiving the ITA. All the documents except PCC are in place now. I've below questions.
> 
> ...


A. I presume you have applied for the pcc and will get it soon 
If so, go ahead and apply and upload it once You get it

B. Most members including me, completed our medicals and then submitted the application 

Cheers


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

NB said:


> A. I presume you have applied for the pcc and will get it soon
> If so, go ahead and apply and upload it once You get it
> 
> B. Most members including me, completed our medicals and then submitted the application
> ...


Thank you very much NB. Yes , I have applied for the PCCs.

Also do we need to mention the details of STD X and XII education?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hisumesh said:


> Thank you very much NB. Yes , I have applied for the PCCs.
> 
> Also do we need to mention the details of STD X and XII education?


Nope
Please don’t make me complete the application 

Cheers


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

NB said:


> Nope
> Please don’t make me complete the application
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. Immensely grateful for your guidance.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

Has there been any official notification from DHA regarding how points can be updated for existing applicants in SkillSelect? I am guessing post Nov 16th applicants should be able to log in to SkillSelect and make changes to reflect additional points (for e.g. 5 points for spouse with competent English). Thanks in advance.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*Point Changes in SkillSelect post Nov 16th*

Sorry, for some reason there was a duplicate post.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Has there been any official notification from DHA regarding how points can be updated for existing applicants in SkillSelect? I am guessing post Nov 16th applicants should be able to log in to SkillSelect and make changes to reflect additional points (for e.g. 5 points for spouse with competent English). Thanks in advance.


All other points will be updated automatically as the data is already available in the system
It’s only the spouse competent English English that’s an issue
I think before the 16th, they will add the column in the EOI and ask applicants to fill it if they are eligible

Cheers


----------



## Vishnu118 (Mar 26, 2018)

*491 Visa Query*

Hi,

I was planning on applying for 491 Regional Visa for 263111 .
I am currently having 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190 visa and I will be eligible for 10 more points from 16th November. 
What do you think are my chances for 189 and 190 visas? Should I try for 491?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vishnu118 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was planning on applying for 491 Regional Visa for 263111 .
> I am currently having 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190 visa and I will be eligible for 10 more points from 16th November.
> ...


I don’t predict invites

But I can only say that, be very careful with a 491 because once you take that, there is no escape route
You cannot apply for 189/190 for the next 3 years in case your points go up
Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey Guys,


My DOEis from the 10th of september. I was just doing a quick review and I just realised that the reference number is missing a digit at the end, for my skills assessment. the actualy number is like 26045, but on skillselect it is 2604.

At this stage does this mean I'm screwed? because if I update that info my DOE will be updated.

Is there a way around this?

Please help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> My DOEis from the 10th of september. I was just doing a quick review and I just realised that the reference number is missing a digit at the end, for my skills assessment. the actualy number is like 26045, but on skillselect it is 2604.
> ...


Go ahead and edit it
As there is no change of points , the date of effect will remain same
Moreover, members have to realise that they can’t have wrong data in the EOI
The consequences of wrong data is much more then a delayed invite

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> All other points will be updated automatically as the data is already available in the system
> It’s only the spouse competent English English that’s an issue
> I think before the 16th, they will add the column in the EOI and ask applicants to fill it if they are eligible
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much NB. My spouse is taking the IELTS next week and if we get the required 6 in each band we should be able to update as and when the DHA allows it. I hope that is all we have to do on our end??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Thank you so much NB. My spouse is taking the IELTS next week and if we get the required 6 in each band we should be able to update as and when the DHA allows it. I hope that is all we have to do on our end??


Till DHA come with their details, everyone is in the dark
But in all probability it will just be simple addition of the spouse scores 

Cheers


----------



## Vishnu118 (Mar 26, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t predict invites
> 
> But I can only say that, be very careful with a 491 because once you take that, there is no escape route
> You cannot apply for 189/190 for the next 3 years in case your points go up
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply.

Can you please clarify, what all should I really be worried about 491 visa? 

According to ISCAH estimation, my EOI will expire before invite. That is why I am worried whether I should consider 491 or not.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vishnu118 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Can you please clarify, what all should I really be worried about 491 visa?
> 
> According to ISCAH estimation, my EOI will expire before invite. That is why I am worried whether I should consider 491 or not.


Whether you will get a job or not that pays nearly 55,000 aud per year for at least 3 years in rural Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Vishnu118 (Mar 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Whether you will get a job or not that pays nearly 55,000 aud per year for at least 3 years in rural Australia
> 
> Cheers


 
Ohh. So its really difficult to get that kind of salary in rural Australia. So you suggest its better to wait for 189 or 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vishnu118 said:


> Ohh. So its really difficult to get that kind of salary in rural Australia. So you suggest its better to wait for 189 or 190?


Do your own research
It depends on the job you are in

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

After getting NSW 190 visa what are vital things to remember. 

I m planning to send my wife n kid to Sydney and I will join them after 3 months.

Any rules or process to follow.

Please guide again.

Thanks mate!!!!

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> After getting NSW 190 visa what are vital things to remember.
> 
> ...


Check the grants carefully 
If there is no condition 8502 , then there is no problem in entering in any sequence 
No rules or process 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> Till DHA come with their details, everyone is in the dark
> 
> But in all probability it will just be simple addition of the spouse scores
> 
> ...


Thanks again NB!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkds (Oct 25, 2019)

NB said:


> The option to mark an experience as non relevant in the EOI and DHA application has been made with the intention that applicants are supposed to give those details also
> 
> Otherwise that option would not have been there in the first place
> 
> ...



Hi NB,

I have a similar query.

I have total 15+ years of experience, ACS has approved the experience post June 2006 (13+), in experience section, it says enter last 10 years of experience. So I have added experience from June 2009 onwards, all relevant. 

Please advise if I need to show all experience in EOI else it will have adverse impact?

Also if I need to add the previous experience, will it results in DOE of my current EOI. Current DOE is 01/08/2019.

Many thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pkds said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a similar query.
> 
> ...


You can add all your 15 years experience in the EOI
Mark them all not relevant till May 2009 
This will have the same dates across all your documents
There is no adverse effect as such even if you don’t add it 

As there will be no change in points, your date of effect will remain same

Cheers


----------



## pkds (Oct 25, 2019)

thanks NB


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi NB,
I got 190 NSW grant 2 weeks back, regarding further steps I have few queries.

1. Do I need to travel to only NSW to activate my PR ? 
Or
Can I travel to any other city(Melbourne) as well.? 

2. I plan for only 7 days stay(including family) to activate PR and return back.

Could you please let me know, apart from getting first entry registered at airport immigration desk is there anything we need to do to activate PR.

3. I plan for a week before my IED due to financial requirements, few ppl are advising me not to go on the neck of the moment.

My qn is that arriving there just a week before my IED will have implications or not for further visits?

Thanks in advance ~

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Hi NB,
> I got 190 NSW grant 2 weeks back, regarding further steps I have few queries.
> 
> 1. Do I need to travel to only NSW to activate my PR ?
> ...


1. You can land Anywhere in Australia.
You can travel anywhere also after that you want to 

2. The moment you cross the Immigration counter, your IED is completed
Keep the boarding passes safely as proof of your travel

3. People are correct. Flights get cancelled . There may be other circumstances which may prevent your travel at the last minute. Try to go earlier if you can, else it doesn’t matter even if you do it one day before also
When you activated your IED does not affect the future, as long as it is done in time 

Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Visa fees paid*

Dear NB,

I have just paid the Visa fees for my 489, after paying the visa fees, does the status of EOI have to show "suspended" ? or it will be existing like that " apply for visa" ?

Somewhere i read after the payment of visa fees EOI should show that its "suspended" , can you clarify this ?

Regards
PK.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I have just paid the Visa fees for my 489, after paying the visa fees, does the status of EOI have to show "suspended" ? or it will be existing like that " apply for visa" ?
> 
> ...


Once you have applied for the visa, the role of the EOI is over
Forget what the EOI shows and concentrate on what the Immiaccount says

Once I got my invite and I applied, I never ever visited Skillselect again 

Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Once you have applied for the visa, the role of the EOI is over
> Forget what the EOI shows and concentrate on what the Immiaccount says
> 
> Once I got my invite and I applied, I never ever visited Skillselect again
> ...


Thanks,

Perfect.

Regards
PK.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

@NB....

People say that 189 visa gtants are at hold presently to promote 190 visa grants in order to develop regional areas. How do you rate this statement, as I may still see few CO contacts and grants via immittacker....


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. You can land Anywhere in Australia.
> 
> You can travel anywhere also after that you want to
> 
> ...


Dear NB, 
First of all thanks a ton for your reply. 

I have extended question related to point number 1.

1. Regarding IED activation travel, I dont know anyone in Sydney. I have few friends in Melbourne. So I plan to reach Sydney airport with family, activate IED and immediately board a flight to have a weeks stay at Melbourne and return back via Sydney.

My question is that for 190 NSW visa, 


a. Can I proceed as per above plan, because my 7 days stay is going to be with one of my friend's house at Melbourne! Since I have small baby, my family feels comfortable with known person house for stay.

Only travel part entry and exit, I am thinking to make it via Sydney (arrival n departure).

Or 
Is it something like land anywhere in Australia, but should stay only in NSW including the first time short stay ?

b. Will this initial short stint in Melbourne after arriving in Melbourne acceptable for 190 NSW visa ?

If this is not preferred way of activating IED, I would better book via Airbnb and stay at Sydney itself after arriving.

c. Am looking for any IED activation travel requirements for 190 SS visa (NSW)

Link/ forum topic, anything would be lot helpful.
If you're aware of any such, could you please share the same.

Thanks again ~


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Dear NB,
> First of all thanks a ton for your reply.
> 
> I have extended question related to point number 1.
> ...


All your questions have one common answer
For the purpose of IED activation only, it’s immaterial where you land and where you exit, how long you stay , where all you travel, where you stay 
I have taken into account that you have a 190 SS visa 

As long as you cross the Immigration counter in any city in Australia, your IED is complete
Nsw is not bothered what all you did in this short trip and even if you don’t touch nsw at all, it doesn’t matter to them 
Nsw will come into picture only when you come here for good and rent a house and take a job

Stop being paranoid and enjoy your trip as a tourist 

Cheers


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

NB said:


> All your questions have one common answer
> For the purpose of IED activation only, it’s immaterial where you land and where you exit, how long you stay , where all you travel, where you stay
> I have taken into account that you have a 190 SS visa
> 
> ...


 Thank you Nb 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayeed14347 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hello NB and Others,

I am not sure if this is the right post to ask ACS related questions. Please excuse me if i am asking in wrong post.

Today I got my ACS assessment result where they have deducted four years from my work experience. I have done B.Tech in Computer science engineering and my profile is DBA (262111)

The reason is, the RnR letter which I got from my first company which was Dell, did not mention RnR related to DBA profile, rather they gave me a standard job description letter which had generic RnR for a developer profile.


ACS assessed my two years Dell's exp as not suitable. and again they deducted two years from the another company where i worked as a DBA. 

Now, to get my Dell's exp assessed as suitable and claim points for it, Can I submit again a fresh application where instead of giving Dell company's letter, I provide SD from one of my colleague ?

I have more than 6yrs of exp but with today's ACS result, I am notable to claim any point as of now.

Can you please guide me correct direction.

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sayeed14347 said:


> Hello NB and Others,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the right post to ask ACS related questions. Please excuse me if i am asking in wrong post.
> 
> ...


You can go for review
But make sure that the colleague should not be junior to you 
Preferably he should by senior and worst come worst parallel

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> I must have uploaded about 500 odd documents overall
> Now I had to merge them into 50 odd files
> 
> This is also a tricky part and requires a lot of attention so that the documents are not haphazard and the CO can immediately see what he wants one after the other
> ...


Sorry for quoting an old post. By any chance you have this excel sheet outlinging which document was uploaded under what subsection etc?


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

NB said:


> I must have uploaded about 500 odd documents overall
> Now I had to merge them into 50 odd files
> 
> This is also a tricky part and requires a lot of attention so that the documents are not haphazard and the CO can immediately see what he wants one after the other
> ...


Do you still has a copy of that the great NB?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Sorry for quoting an old post. By any chance you have this excel sheet outlinging which document was uploaded under what subsection etc?


I have
But as it has personal information, I would not like to share it
Moreover, each applicant has unique circumstances 
So my sheet will not really help
I have shown you the path

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> I have
> But as it has personal information, I would not like to share it
> Moreover, each applicant has unique circumstances
> So my sheet will not really help
> ...


No worries. Thanks for the reply. Some more questions for the guidance 

*Question-1:*
For employment documents how shall we organize/upload these? 
1- One document per job title per company containing all stuff like a reference letter, salary slips, bank statements, income tax... For example all_docs_job1_company_x.pdf
or
2- One document per proof per job title for each company. Like salary_job1_companyx.pdf, tax_job1_companyx.pdf etc etc. 

*Question-2:*
Do we need to get employment proofs notarized like appointment letter, increment/appraisal documents? (Reference letter, salary and bank statements are already notarized). For the safe end, I guess its better. 

*Question-3:*
Do we need to get PCC notarized as well? 

*Question-4:*
Is it okay to get documents from one country to notarized in another country?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> No worries. Thanks for the reply. Some more questions for the guidance
> 
> *Question-1:*
> For employment documents how shall we organize/upload these?
> ...


1. It’s not a one size fits all
You have to see how many documents you have to upload and then decide

2. If you are scanning in colour, no documents needs to be notarised 
If you still want to notarise, it’s your wish

3. NO

4. YES

Cheers


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

Hello Folks Just asking on behalf of my friend he applied on 31 Jan 2019 75 pointers for 189 around June mid he saw some changes in his immi account in next to his son sir name in immi account showing null as no surname in his son passport he called immigration helpdesk and asked about the issue and they put on hold by a lady after 20 mins wait she said a case officer has been assigned to your file and he dont need any further documents again in Sep 2019 null removed from his son name but still showing null in medicals section he called again in sep and asked again they put him hold said co is working on your file no further documents required. It 9 months no co contact so how he will take this a Direct Grant or still possibilty a contact.still status is showing received since day one.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alisadafamnahamza said:


> Hello Folks Just asking on behalf of my friend he applied on 31 Jan 2019 75 pointers for 189 around June mid he saw some changes in his immi account in next to his son sir name in immi account showing null as no surname in his son passport he called immigration helpdesk and asked about the issue and they put on hold by a lady after 20 mins wait she said a case officer has been assigned to your file and he dont need any further documents again in Sep 2019 null removed from his son name but still showing null in medicals section he called again in sep and asked again they put him hold said co is working on your file no further documents required. It 9 months no co contact so how he will take this a Direct Grant or still possibilty a contact.still status is showing received since day one.


There is a long delay in 189

He has to wait patiently 
Has he completed the medicals tests and pcc for all applicants?

Cheers


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

yes everything is front loaded for all applicants


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

NB said:


> alisadafamnahamza said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Folks Just asking on behalf of my friend he applied on 31 Jan 2019 75 pointers for 189 around June mid he saw some changes in his immi account in next to his son sir name in immi account showing null as no surname in his son passport he called immigration helpdesk and asked about the issue and they put on hold by a lady after 20 mins wait she said a case officer has been assigned to your file and he dont need any further documents again in Sep 2019 null removed from his son name but still showing null in medicals section he called again in sep and asked again they put him hold said co is working on your file no further documents required. It 9 months no co contact so how he will take this a Direct Grant or still possibilty a contact.still status is showing received since day one.
> ...


----------



## RonaldMain (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi NB, I have been issued visa 190 NSW. I am currently offshore since 3 months for personal reasons but was working in WA for 2+years on Visa 457. My employer has requested me to work for another 6 months to complete the project in WA before embarking on NSW. Is it possible that I can request any relevant authorities if I can be allowed to work in WA for another 6 months and then start for NSW. Any idea whom can I contact.also will this be treated negatively as against the moral obligation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RonaldMain said:


> Hi NB, I have been issued visa 190 NSW. I am currently offshore since 3 months for personal reasons but was working in WA for 2+years on Visa 457. My employer has requested me to work for another 6 months to complete the project in WA before embarking on NSW. Is it possible that I can request any relevant authorities if I can be allowed to work in WA for another 6 months and then start for NSW. Any idea whom can I contact.also will this be treated negatively as against the moral obligation


A few months back another member had the same situation 
He approached nsw and he was granted a 6 months waiver
You can approach the nsw sponsorship department and submit your request 
Attach the request from your wa employer 
You can call them up also and discuss

Cheers


----------



## RonaldMain (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks for the prompt response NB. Just a question: Does the department actually need employer's email? Will they actually ask for it as I am not sure they will give one.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RonaldMain said:


> Thanks for the prompt response NB. Just a question: Does the department actually need employer's email? Will they actually ask for it as I am not sure they will give one.


You don’t have your own employers email id ?
I don’t understand what you are implying 

Cheers


----------



## RonaldMain (Mar 31, 2018)

My bad. I mean is an evidence mandatory. I need to check with my employer if they will provide one over email.


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

alisadafamnahamza said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > There is a long delay in 189
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RonaldMain said:


> My bad. I mean is an evidence mandatory. I need to check with my employer if they will provide one over email.


NSW May call up or email your employers
You have to make sure that they get a good response from them
It’s in the interest of your employer also that you get the waiver, so I am not sure why they will not verify your claim

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alisadafamnahamza said:


> alisadafamnahamza said:
> 
> 
> > Medicals submitted on 15 April PCC 15 Jan mean all are front loaded so what shall I expect on this stage still a co contact is possible after 280 days of visa apply.
> ...


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

NB said:


> alisadafamnahamza said:
> 
> 
> > Till you get the grant, you can always get a CO contact
> ...


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

*Evidence of Registration Document QLD Nomination*

Hi NB, 

Hope you are doing good. 

I am in the process of responding to QLD 190 Nomination and as per the email need to submit documents and I am not sure on one of the document named "Evidence of Registration" . Do you have any idea of what this means? 

I am applying for Software Engineer - 261313. 

Below are the list of documents as per email: 
Awaiting Document Upload:

1. payslips (onshore/Masters)
Evidence of Registration
Evidence of job & acceptance
5. Lease Agreement or another Bill
6. Onshore Commitment Statement
Statement of service
3. Settlement Funds Declaration Form
4. Bank Statement (personal)
2. Skills Assessment
190 application form


Thanks in advance,


----------



## Vishnu118 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi NB,

Could you let me know, how I can know current openings for each state for subclass 190? And how often do they get updated?

Thanks


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

*Info regarding lodged EOI*

@NB: I need to lodge new EOI due to change in passport number and also points are increasing in work-exp segment. I want to know the difference between SUSPEND/WITHDRAW option of the already lodged EOI.

Please revert.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vsrini said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> ...


It probably refers to this

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/guide-migrating-queensland-engineering-registration/

I Don’t think software engineers are covered by it and applicable for those who have got the skills assessment done through EA

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vishnu118 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Could you let me know, how I can know current openings for each state for subclass 190? And how often do they get updated?
> 
> Thanks


Each state have their own website for sponsorship 
Just google each state sponsorship 
There is no fixed pattern when they will update it
You have to keep checking the websites of the states you are interested in

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cjindal90 said:


> @NB: I need to lodge new EOI due to change in passport number and also points are increasing in work-exp segment. I want to know the difference between SUSPEND/WITHDRAW option of the already lodged EOI.
> 
> Please revert.


Once your points are increasing just lodge a new EOI and withdraw the old one
So that you will get full 2 years validity
You can activate an EOI you have suspended, but once a EOI is withdrawn, it’s forever

Cheers


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

NB said:


> It probably refers to this
> 
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/guide-migrating-queensland-engineering-registration/
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. I am also under same impression. I emailed the CO for clarification. Hope to receive the reply soon.


----------



## ssuuzzyy (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi NB,

My agent told my husband to resit an IELTS test because his is expired.

But I checked the DHA website said 'To prove you have functional English, show us evidence that:* in the 12 months before you applied for the visa*, you scored one of the following.....'

My husband was took the exam in 10/2018, and we lodged the application in 03/2019, do we really need to resit the IELTS exam? Thank you so much NB.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssuuzzyy said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My agent told my husband to resit an IELTS test because his is expired.
> 
> ...


It depends on the CO
He may or may not ask the test to be taken again
Some insist that the functional English result should be valid on the date of the grant
It’s a grey area 
The chances of him asking is very low
Are you aware that there are other simpler ways to prove functional English like school or college study in English medium ?

Cheers


----------



## ssuuzzyy (Nov 4, 2019)

NB said:


> It depends on the CO
> He may or may not ask the test to be taken again
> Some insist that the functional English result should be valid on the date of the grant
> It’s a grey area
> ...


Hi NB, Thank you so much for your prompt reply. I aware that there are other ways, but none of this applies to my husband, the only way he can prove is take exam...too bad


----------



## RonaldMain (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks NB. I have mailed the nsw Dept about the same. I mailed to the email id on their site and got a standard response saying this email id is for nomination inquiry only. If they don't respond, I should refer their FAQ. I tried calling them, but no one responded from the other side. Any other pointers that you can suggest?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RonaldMain said:


> Thanks NB. I have mailed the nsw Dept about the same. I mailed to the email id on their site and got a standard response saying this email id is for nomination inquiry only. If they don't respond, I should refer their FAQ. I tried calling them, but no one responded from the other side. Any other pointers that you can suggest?


I am surprised that no one picked up the call
Many applicants have called in the past and they have been successful in contacting them 
Check the number is correct or not 

Cheers


----------



## RonaldMain (Mar 31, 2018)

I referred the number on their site. It went on automated voice message. But after a certain point, got disconnected. I will try again.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi NB, need your guidance on following point. 
I forgot to mention my temporary address in Form 80 where I lived about 6 months before moving to another city. I find out this mistake during scrutiny where I find out that temporary address is mentioned in my payslip and appointment letter.
What should I do now? Kindly help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majidk said:


> Hi NB, need your guidance on following point.
> I forgot to mention my temporary address in Form 80 where I lived about 6 months before moving to another city. I find out this mistake during scrutiny where I find out that temporary address is mentioned in my payslip and appointment letter.
> What should I do now? Kindly help.


Not a big issue
Upload a form 1023 giving the correct answer

Cheers


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

NB said:


> It probably refers to this
> 
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/guide-migrating-queensland-engineering-registration/
> 
> ...


Update: 

CO confirmed it as a system error and corrected it. No "Evidence of Registration" is required for "Software Engineer" 

Thanks.


----------



## wandererstyle (May 1, 2018)

Hi NB,

A query around the name and the possible actions required wrt PCC and form 80.

My friends name is Barun Kapoor and all his official documents starting from education to identity records and professional records have the name as "Barun Kapoor".

The informal name used on Facebook is "Varun Kapoor". Friends and family call by this name. But There are no records or entry into official databases anywhere for name as "Varun Kapoor".

So now when a PCC is done, it will be for "Barun Kapoor" 

1. how should the public record on social media be tackled here. Is it a good idea to simply modify name to the formal name on 1-2 social platforms now where the name is showing as Varun.

2. If not, What should be filled in form 80 wrt to multiple names/aliases.

3. In the case of mentioning this on form 80, how the PCC should be handled as no records will be there on any official document. 

4. If there is an affidavit to be filled, could you please guide on the content. 


Thanks much for your help. 



Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wandererstyle said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> A query around the name and the possible actions required wrt PCC and form 80.
> 
> ...


1. That’s the easiest and logical path

2/3/4 are obsolete

Cheers


----------



## Raj_aud (Nov 9, 2019)

*EOI submission question*

Hello,

I'm in the process of filling up my EOI in skillselect for 189 subclass for Business Analyst (ANZSCO 261111). I have a question and it would be helpful if anyone can response:

I was working in an IT firm in India from 2010 for 4 years and then came to US through the same company in 2014 and worked for the company till 2019. SHould I enter 2 employment entries for India from 2010 to 2014 and an entry for US from 2014 to 2019?ALso, as i was working in the same company, there were a quite a few promotions and designation changes but I dont have all those letters. WHile leaving the company, I have received an experience letter from 2010 to 2019 (entire term including India and US) with the designation that I had on my last day with roles and responsibilities of business analyst.

Can I please get some advice on how to fill the employment in my case?

Also. my wife will be joining me. So should i select 'yes' for family members with 1 number or should I only select the partner option?

Thankyou


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi NB,

Am I able get 15 points for my education, if I do my bachloer through distance education program. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj_aud said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in the process of filling up my EOI in skillselect for 189 subclass for Business Analyst (ANZSCO 261111). I have a question and it would be helpful if anyone can response:
> 
> ...


Check the designations given in your payslips and/or form 16 / irs forms 
According to that enter the designations in the EOI
Separate entries for india and USA

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

um.heygau said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Am I able get 15 points for my education, if I do my bachloer through distance education program. Thanks


You have the check the website of the skills assessment agency 

Cheers


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello! 

(1) My Bachelor degree was awarded as Advanced Diploma, Associate Degree (AQF Level). My occupation is Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist, which also requires Skill Level 2 or Advanced Diploma degree to make the work experience relevant. 

(2) I started my job from January, 2016 and I am still continuing with the same job. In the meantime, while doing my full time job, I completed my Master of Engineering in Information Systems Security (Jan 2017- Dec 2018). My question is:

- Can I update my Highest Relevant Qualification (probably will be awarded as Bachelor because I have done my 2 years, 36 credits Master degree) without my work experience years being reduced? Because my occupation requires Skill Level 2 or Advanced Diploma degree and I completed that in 2015. 

Thanks.


----------



## Raj_aud (Nov 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Check the designations given in your payslips and/or form 16 / irs forms
> According to that enter the designations in the EOI
> Separate entries for india and USA
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply. I will have separate entry for INdia and US.

Should I have an entry for each designation? The problem is I dont have the letters received for these designation changes. I only have the experience letter that I received when I left the company.

Will it be ok if I have only 2 entries : one for india and one for US?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj_aud said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will have separate entry for INdia and US.
> 
> Should I have an entry for each designation? The problem is I dont have the letters received for these designation changes. I only have the experience letter that I received when I left the company.
> 
> Will it be ok if I have only 2 entries : one for india and one for US?


Yes you can
But there will be one initial entry for the period deducted by ACS which will be shown as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## Raj_aud (Nov 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Yes you can
> But there will be one initial entry for the period deducted by ACS which will be shown as non relevant
> 
> Cheers


Thankyou.

Sorry one more unique issue. My 1st company (Igate) was acquired and merged by the company (capgemini) in 2015. The experience letter i have is from capgemini for my full tenure i.e. years 2010 to 2019 (including my igate years) 

Will it be ok if i have only 2 entries: one for capgemini with india location and other for capgemini with US location? 

Is it ok if I dont mention Igate as that company does not exist now


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj_aud said:


> Thankyou.
> 
> Sorry one more unique issue. My 1st company (Igate) was acquired and merged by the company (capgemini) in 2015. The experience letter i have is from capgemini for my full tenure i.e. years 2010 to 2019 (including my igate years)
> 
> ...


You can do that
But you will have to give evidence that igate was taken over by capegemini as your payslips will show igate

Cheers


----------



## Raj_aud (Nov 9, 2019)

NB said:


> You can do that
> But you will have to give evidence that igate was taken over by capegemini as your payslips will show igate
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.

Yes the acquisition is in public domain so I can get evidence from the web. WIll that be ok?

ALso in your previous reply, you had mentioned 'But there will be one initial entry for the period deducted by ACS which will be shown as non relevant'. Can you please explain this? SHould I have an entry which I should mark as 'non relevant'?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj_aud said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes the acquisition is in public domain so I can get evidence from the web. WIll that be ok?
> 
> ALso in your previous reply, you had mentioned 'But there will be one initial entry for the period deducted by ACS which will be shown as non relevant'. Can you please explain this? SHould I have an entry which I should mark as 'non relevant'?


ACS when giving the assessment must have given a date after which you can claim points for experience 
So all experience before that date will be marked as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## Raj_aud (Nov 9, 2019)

NB said:


> ACS when giving the assessment must have given a date after which you can claim points for experience
> So all experience before that date will be marked as non relevant
> 
> Cheers


I have not yet submitted my EOI in skillselect. I'm just in my 1st step of filling my EOI.Sorry if Im asking this in the wrong thread.

Am I missing something?

WHere do I see the date given by ACS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj_aud said:


> I have not yet submitted my EOI in skillselect. I'm just in my 1st step of filling my EOI.Sorry if Im asking this in the wrong thread.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> WHere do I see the date given by ACS?


You have not studied the process at all
You will land yourself in severe trouble down the road

Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Then only submit the EOI
Else go through a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## Raj_aud (Nov 9, 2019)

NB said:


> You have not studied the process at all
> You will land yourself in severe trouble down the road
> 
> Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein
> ...


Thanks for this. I will go through this.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello! 

(1) My Bachelor degree was awarded as Advanced Diploma, Associate Degree (AQF Level). My occupation is Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist, which also requires Skill Level 2 or Advanced Diploma degree to make the work experience relevant. 

(2) I started my job from January, 2016 and I am still continuing with the same job. In the meantime, while doing my full time job, I completed my Master of Engineering in Information Systems Security (Jan 2017- Dec 2018). My question is:

- Can I update my Highest Relevant Qualification (probably will be awarded as Bachelor because I have done my 2 years, 36 credits Master degree) without my work experience years being reduced? Because my occupation requires Skill Level 2 or Advanced Diploma degree and I completed that in 2015. 

Thanks.


----------



## Raj_aud (Nov 9, 2019)

NB said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


This is very helpful. While filling up the experience in ACS, it says 'If you have worked in multiple countries (excluding Australia) for the same employer and in the same or closely related occupation this should be recorded as a single period of outside Australia employment in the online application

I have worked for the same employer for 3 years in india and 5 years in US. So should I have just one entry or 2 for this employer while filling up experience in ACS? Although its the same company, the name is XYZ Pvt ltd and XYZ America Inc. in India and US respectively.

Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hello!
> 
> (1) My Bachelor degree was awarded as Advanced Diploma, Associate Degree (AQF Level). My occupation is Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist, which also requires Skill Level 2 or Advanced Diploma degree to make the work experience relevant.
> 
> ...


As far as I can see, you need to get reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj_aud said:


> This is very helpful. While filling up the experience in ACS, it says 'If you have worked in multiple countries (excluding Australia) for the same employer and in the same or closely related occupation this should be recorded as a single period of outside Australia employment in the online application
> 
> I have worked for the same employer for 3 years in india and 5 years in US. So should I have just one entry or 2 for this employer while filling up experience in ACS? Although its the same company, the name is XYZ Pvt ltd and XYZ America Inc. in India and US respectively.
> 
> Please advise.


I don’t understand at what stage of the process you are at
You said that you are ready to submit the EOI that means that your skills assessment and English tests are done

Is this correct ?

Cheers


----------



## Raj_aud (Nov 9, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t understand at what stage of the process you are at
> You said that you are ready to submit the EOI that means that your skills assessment and English tests are done
> 
> Is this correct ?
> ...


I have completed my IELTS and have got my results (Superior)

Im currently filling skills assessment in ACS.

I have not reached my EOI yet.

I apologize, I didnt grow through the steps when I posted my 1st question.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj_aud said:


> I have completed my IELTS and have got my results (Superior)
> 
> Im currently filling skills assessment in ACS.
> 
> ...


Complete your skills assessment and then post if you have any doubts

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj_aud said:


> This is very helpful. While filling up the experience in ACS, it says 'If you have worked in multiple countries (excluding Australia) for the same employer and in the same or closely related occupation this should be recorded as a single period of outside Australia employment in the online application
> 
> I have worked for the same employer for 3 years in india and 5 years in US. So should I have just one entry or 2 for this employer while filling up experience in ACS? Although its the same company, the name is XYZ Pvt ltd and XYZ America Inc. in India and US respectively.
> 
> Please advise.


Better to have 2 entries
Drop a email to [email protected],au and recheck 

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*Medicare*

Hi NB,

I am currently on 457 visa ending on 13th Jan. I have also applied 190 on 6th April which they are taking forever to finalise. I know i am eligible for medicare but haven't applied for it yet. I have a private insurance to maintain 457 condition. Can i get medicare and use it to maintain my 457 condition? or i still need to maintain my private insurance?

Thanks
261313
190 NSW
lodged -06-Apr


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am currently on 457 visa ending on 13th Jan. I have also applied 190 on 6th April which they are taking forever to finalise. I know i am eligible for medicare but haven't applied for it yet. I have a private insurance to maintain 457 condition. Can i get medicare and use it to maintain my 457 condition? or i still need to maintain my private insurance?
> 
> ...


You are paying for your private insurance unnecessarily 
You became eligible to get the Medicare card the very day that you applied for the 190 and became liable to pay the MLS
Anyways, it’s better late then never
Cancel the private insurance if it’s taken only for the 457 visa conditions 

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> You are paying for your private insurance unnecessarily
> You became eligible to get the Medicare card the very day that you applied for the 190 and became liable to pay the MLS
> Anyways, it’s better late then never
> Cancel the private insurance if it’s taken only for the 457 visa conditions
> ...


Thanks NB,
I took it just to maintain 457 condition. but i was confused since i am still on 457, can medicare card fulfil this condition or not.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

NB said:


> You are paying for your private insurance unnecessarily
> You became eligible to get the Medicare card the very day that you applied for the 190 and became liable to pay the MLS
> Anyways, it’s better late then never
> Cancel the private insurance if it’s taken only for the 457 visa conditions
> ...


Hi NB,

I thought you are only liable to pay ML when you enrol in Medicare? So even though at time at 190 lodgement, let's say I am eligible but not yet enrolled in Medicare, I should not be liable for Medicare levy until I enrol and get started at Centerlink?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I thought you are only liable to pay ML when you enrol in Medicare? So even though at time at 190 lodgement, let's say I am eligible but not yet enrolled in Medicare, I should not be liable for Medicare levy until I enrol and get started at Centerlink?


Nope
The day you applied you became eligible 
Whether you take that advantage or not, it doesn’t change your liability to pay the medical levy
I also applied for Medicare after a few days, but in my tax returns I paid ML from the date I applied my 189

Recheck with a tax accountant if you have any doubts


----------



## RonaldMain (Mar 31, 2018)

RonaldMain said:


> I referred the number on their site. It went on automated voice message. But after a certain point, got disconnected. I will try again.


 Hi NB, earlier in the morning today I discussed the request with NSW department. However, they didn't give any conclusive response. They said do what you want to do and complete moral obligation. I can't figure it out. No response on mail yet as well. Any other suggestions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RonaldMain said:


> Hi NB, earlier in the morning today I discussed the request with NSW department. However, they didn't give any conclusive response. They said do what you want to do and complete moral obligation. I can't figure it out. No response on mail yet as well. Any other suggestions.


Nope

Wait for an email response

Cheers


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi @NB

Need to ask one question my friend called to DHA immigration help desk and the guy checked his file put him on hold for around few mins and said there is nothing outstanding in your file so how he will take this his lodge date is 31-Jan-2019 
couples of time done changes in immi account. No request no contact from co


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alisadafamnahamza said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> Need to ask one question my friend called to DHA immigration help desk and the guy checked his file put him on hold for around few mins and said there is nothing outstanding in your file so how he will take this his lodge date is 31-Jan-2019
> couples of time done changes in immi account. No request no contact from co


It only means that the department is not waiting for any documents from you
It does not mean at all that the file is decision ready 
There is nothing more to be read from this conversation 

Cheers


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

NB said:


> It only means that the department is not waiting for any documents from you
> It does not mean at all that the file is decision ready
> There is nothing more to be read from this conversation
> 
> Cheers



Many Thanks


----------



## sarthaka777 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hi NB,

I'm stuck with a particular query relevant to skill assessment for Management Consulting (224711). I am elaborating on my case with the timeline below:

March 2011: Completed a combined undergrad + masters degree in Economics 
April 2011 - March 2017: Period of employment highly relevant to Mgt Consulting [6 years]
April 2017 - April 2018: Post graduate programme in Management
June 2018 - current: Period of employment highly relevant to Mgt Consulting [1.5 years]

I would like to assume that my undergrad/masters degree (2011) is not in a highly relevant field while my most recent degree in management (2018) is highly relevant. 

As per the requirements laid out by VETASSESS, "if qualification is not in a highly relevant field, 3 years of highly relevant post qualification employment is required within the past 5 years. This is reduced to 2 years if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field". 

Despite several attempts, I am not able to understand as to when do I met the entry level requirements for my occupation and how many years of skilled employment I would have based on the above. In particular, looking for clarity on whether they would consider skilled employment only post my latest/ "relevant" degree in 2018 or consider skilled employment before it as well.

I've written to VETASSESS but not sure if they will opine on this. Appreciate any inputs from you at all. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sarthaka777 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I'm stuck with a particular query relevant to skill assessment for Management Consulting (224711). I am elaborating on my case with the timeline below:
> 
> ...


No idea 

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi NB,
I have lodged my 190 on 06-Apr and my AFP is going to expire on 29th Nov and medicals on 4th Dec. What do you suggest should i apply AFP in advance? what about medicals.

Thanks
261313
06-Apr


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi NB,

I am planning to apply for Australia PR in 1-2 months time. My daughter is 4 years old and her passport expires next year. We had taken her passport within a month of her birth as we had to travel internationally before she was 3 months old. Needless to say her passport pic looks nothing like her and I am worried either the picture is not good enough for identification or even if it is good enough, the PR process will not be complete before her passport expiry, which is in 11 months time. Should I go ahead and renew her passport now itself or can I wait till the expiry date? If I renew now, my daughter's address will be different to the ones me and my wife have on our passports as we changed residences and cities during this time. I can try to get the passport renewed at the old address itself as it is our hometown.

p.s: we are in India


----------



## RonaldMain (Mar 31, 2018)

NB said:


> RonaldMain said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB, earlier in the morning today I discussed the request with NSW department. However, they didn't give any conclusive response. They said do what you want to do and complete moral obligation. I can't figure it out. No response on mail yet as well. Any other suggestions.
> ...


 Got a response today. The dept copied and pasted the same statement that they have on their website under FAQs for release letter.


----------



## pkds (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi NB / senior members, on new 491, will kids (university going) will be treated at par as regular PR (189/190 etc) or will be treated as international student like dependent of 482.

Any information or source will be really helpful in taking call.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> I have lodged my 190 on 06-Apr and my AFP is going to expire on 29th Nov and medicals on 4th Dec. What do you suggest should i apply AFP in advance? what about medicals.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


To ask for fresh medical and pcc or not is the sole prerogative of the CO
I would not be pro active and wait for the CO to ask for the same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission65points said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Australia PR in 1-2 months time. My daughter is 4 years old and her passport expires next year. We had taken her passport within a month of her birth as we had to travel internationally before she was 3 months old. Needless to say her passport pic looks nothing like her and I am worried either the picture is not good enough for identification or even if it is good enough, the PR process will not be complete before her passport expiry, which is in 11 months time. Should I go ahead and renew her passport now itself or can I wait till the expiry date? If I renew now, my daughter's address will be different to the ones me and my wife have on our passports as we changed residences and cities during this time. I can try to get the passport renewed at the old address itself as it is our hometown.
> 
> p.s: we are in India


Get the passport renewed
The different address will not matter as you would be giving that address in form 80 anyways 

It’s a 10 years validity so 6 months here and there doesn’t matter 

Cheers


----------



## Satheesh1988 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi NB, for a single consolidated PDF ( for example employment evidence) - can we create a table of contents/index so that CO can easily refer it ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Satheesh1988 said:


> Hi NB, for a single consolidated PDF ( for example employment evidence) - can we create a table of contents/index so that CO can easily refer it ?


It depends on you

Cheers


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

*Previous countries of residence*

Hi NB,

Would really appreciate if you could answer this question as I have found different answers regarding it in the forum. In the 190 visa application, there is a question under "Previous countries of residence" section:
*Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?*

I have gone ahead in the application and there is no other section regarding short stays/business/leisure visits. The confusing part of the question is "lived" as I have only been to Oman to visit some relatives.

Now, I am in Australia since 2 years 4 months. Originally from India. I have got PCC from India as well.

According to the question:
1. Shouldn't my usual country of residence be Australia?
2. If so, should I include my visits to and from India?
3. I did visit Oman 4-5 times though not for more than 1 month at any given time and my last visit was in October 2009. Do I need to include this as well?
4. Should I consider the last 10 years or 30 years?

Thanking in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Would really appreciate if you could answer this question as I have found different answers regarding it in the forum. In the 190 visa application, there is a question under "Previous countries of residence" section:
> *Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?*
> ...


Your usual country of residence will be Australia 
You have lived in india
Oman does not count as you did not live for 6 months at a stretch

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sarthaka777 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I'm stuck with a particular query relevant to skill assessment for Management Consulting (224711). I am elaborating on my case with the timeline below:
> 
> ...


Assuming your undergrad / masters is not in a highly relevant field to Management Consulting:

If the post-graduate program you were awarded in April 2018 is at least at the AQF Diploma level as is in a highly relevant field - then 2 years - i.e. June 2018 to June 2020 of relevant post qualification employment will be used / deducted to deem you skilled.

That is my understanding. 

Do update if you hear something from VETASSESS. 

It may be worth paying VETASSESS for their consultation service. I have a friend who did it, and the VETASSESS consultant went through with them discussing the subjects they had taken and that appear on their transcript in detail giving some insight into whether it would be highly relevant or not for the ANZSCO code they were hoping to nominate.

Edit:

It also may be worth consulting a reputable MARA agent or two to see if you may qualify for any other ANZSCO codes out there that are not on your radar based on your qualifications and experience. Quite a few agents provide a free first consultation.


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Your usual country of residence will be Australia
> You have lived in india
> Oman does not count as you did not live for 6 months at a stretch
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot, NB. Should I mention only the visits for the last 10 years or 30 years (INDIA)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Thanks a lot, NB. Should I mention only the visits for the last 10 years or 30 years (INDIA)?


Your choice

Cheers


----------



## ii7stryker (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi, I have some confusion on how to provide employment evidence for the period I was only working as freelancing. I don't want assessment for that period so do I need to inform ACS about it?

Company 1 Experience:
Start Date: May 2016
End Date: August 2017
Months: 15

Company 2 Experience:
Start Date: 1st July 2018
End Date: Current
Months: 16+

Total months: 31+ &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


Freelancing period:
September 2017 - June 2018

Also, where do I mention this freelancing period? In CV?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ii7stryker said:


> Hi, I have some confusion on how to provide employment evidence for the period I was only working as freelancing. I don't want assessment for that period so do I need to inform ACS about it?
> 
> Company 1 Experience:
> Start Date: May 2016
> ...



You have to give all employment in the cv 

But The employment period that you do not want considered, do not give any evidence to ACS whatsoever and mention in brackets In cv that you don’t want it considered 

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi NB and experts,

I have lived in UK from 2006-2009 until June 16th which is more than 10 years from now.

Do I need still need an UK PCC which is older then 10 years? Please advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi NB and experts,
> 
> I have lived in UK from 2006-2009 until June 16th which is more than 10 years from now.
> 
> Do I need still need an UK PCC which is older then 10 years? Please advice.


It’s totally the prerogative of the CO
Very hard to tell
It’s a 50/50 chance

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s totally the prerogative of the CO
> Very hard to tell
> It’s a 50/50 chance
> 
> Cheers


Thank you but generally it's 10 years right that they are asking for PCC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Thank you but generally it's 10 years right that they are asking for PCC?


That’s correct
But the CO have full freedom to ask any pcc for any period or waive it 

Cheers


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

NB said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


________________


Hi,

I have a question related to my EOI submission.

My skillset comes under the Analyst programmer 261311 and I have a total of 4 years, 8 months in experience which is from March 2015 to present (same company).

I have assessed my skills with ACS (positive) and the letter states that the “following employment after 21 March 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).” So that means I can claim points only from April 2017 to April 2020 (Three Years) another 4 months to go.

So, while submitting in SkillSelect, the option is given as “is this relevant to the nominated occupation” provided which if I select, I will be awarded points for the same.

My question is can I select them now or should I update it in the month of April 2020?

If I select now and if I get an invite with this claimed points, will it affect me?

Please advise

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi NB,

Do I need to mention national insurance number card from UK which is more than 10+ years old from my last visit to the country in the form 80? please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> ________________
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


Split the experience in 2 parts 
In the EOI, you have to mark the experience from start till 21 March 2017 as NON RELEVANT 
Then From 22nd March 2017 till date start a new entry but this time mark it as RELEVANT 
Leave the end date blank so the system will automatically give you the points when you are eligible in April 2020

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do I need to mention national insurance number card from UK which is more than 10+ years old from my last visit to the country in the form 80? please suggest


National insurance card need not be mentioned 

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> National insurance card need not be mentioned
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks a lot NB....


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hai, I would like to submit a 491 EOI in Newcastle NSW as my sister is staying there. Can I submit it now?
Did Newcastle come under RDASI?
I came to know via iscah that RDA Southern Inland will open on 28th of November 2019 so should I wait up to 29th Nov to submit the EOI?.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

freedom4 said:


> Hai, I would like to submit a 491 EOI in Newcastle NSW as my sister is staying there. Can I submit it now?
> Did Newcastle come under RDASI?
> I came to know via iscah that RDA Southern Inland will open on 28th of November 2019 so should I wait up to 29th Nov to submit the EOI?.


No idea

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi NB,

Can you please assist with the following few questions related to the visa application. 

1- Do I need to add a Masters degree in visa application if it was not assessed by ACS? (Its already added in Form-80 and Form-1221.
2- Do I need to mention experience which was not assessed by ACS like internships or non-paid work in visa application under employment history and mark it non-relevant? (I have mentioned it in Form 80)
3- Do we need to mention any education history in visa application before university (like high school or college). (This wasn't mentioned in EOI because it was not needed for assessment). For form 80 etc. I am not sure though. )
4- Is it okay to shorten the designation name in visa application underemployment as it has 40 char limit so just confirming if it's okay to make it short and no cause any issue with ACS results for CO. 


Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please assist with the following few questions related to the visa application.
> 
> ...


1. NO
2. Your choice
3. Not required in application. Required in form 80
4. No problem 

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. NO
> 
> 2. Your choice
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for the prompt reply. Appreciate it. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi NB..

Points calculator for all visa classes is now showing 'partner with competent english' and adding 5 points to the total for the same.
My query is; is this an essentiality now.
Does this mean that those with spouses not having competent english can not even lodge an EOI ?
Shed some light please
Thanks a ton

Cheers !


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

gurdeep001 said:


> Hi NB..
> 
> Points calculator for all visa classes is now showing 'partner with competent english' and adding 5 points to the total for the same.
> My query is; is this an essentiality now.
> ...


This is optional and you can lodge EOI without these points and can be eligible you have the high score in your job code. Though the first priority would be given to people who are single or Australian Partner or Partner with skill assessment and enlish followed by partner with competent english. So anyone without spouse english would get the least priority if they all have the same points.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. NO
> 2. Your choice
> 3. Not required in application. Required in form 80
> 4. No problem
> ...


Sorry to bother but have 2 more questions. 

Q1- I am not claiming partner points so spouse employment history in visa application is optional? (Already mentioning this in Form-80 and 1221.)
Q2- employment history breakdown in the visa application. We should be following the same breakdown as per ACS letter in this section. Right?

For my current company, I have had 2 titles but in different ACS applications, this became a total of 3 entries with the latest title being divided into two durations. Like following

Title# 1, Company #3, Dec 2017-Dec 2018
Title# 2, Company #3, Jan 2019-Jun 2019
Title# 2, Company #3, Jul 2019-current


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi NB

CO asked for further evidence of employment. Does that mean evidence for current company or previous company as well?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Sorry to bother but have 2 more questions.
> 
> Q1- I am not claiming partner points so spouse employment history in visa application is optional? (Already mentioning this in Form-80 and 1221.)
> Q2- employment history breakdown in the visa application. We should be following the same breakdown as per ACS letter in this section. Right?
> ...


1. You have to give the employment history but no evidence is required

2. That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> CO asked for further evidence of employment. Does that mean evidence for current company or previous company as well?
> 
> Thanks


It covers all employment as the period has not been specified

Cheers


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

NB said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Thanks NB


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

*Posting on behalf of a friend.*

Company1 tenure: From Jan 2004 to Oct 2018

As per ACS: employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer).
ACS accessed for Company1

In EOI : Relevant experience marked as 'Yes' staring from Feb,2007 to Oct,2018.

Is that correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> *Posting on behalf of a friend.*
> 
> ...


Jan 2004 to jan 2007 also has to be entered in the EOI but marked as non relevant 

Rest is correct

Cheers


----------



## hslim0921 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hey NB, I tried to update my EOI for 491 today and when I had to select the visa type, I thought I had to check only for the box of 491 because I wanted to leave my 189 as it is ... at the end of the process I realised that checking 491 only withdrew my 189 EOI ... do you know any possible way to get my 189 EOI revived? I have now 3months disadvantage on my 189 EOI ... my point is 80 I know it's not hopeful situation anyway but this just devastates me ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hslim0921 said:


> Hey NB, I tried to update my EOI for 491 today and when I had to select the visa type, I thought I had to check only for the box of 491 because I wanted to leave my 189 as it is ... at the end of the process I realised that checking 491 only withdrew my 189 EOI ... do you know any possible way to get my 189 EOI revived? I have now 3months disadvantage on my 189 EOI ... my point is 80 I know it's not hopeful situation anyway but this just devastates me ...


Why on earth would you use the same EOI to lodge the 491
Time and again it has been mentioned that you should always lodge separate EOIs for each type of visa
Now that the 189 is withdrawn, there is nothing you can do
Submit a new EOI for 189 exclusively again

Cheers


----------



## hslim0921 (Jun 14, 2018)

I was a fool not knowing anything obviously ... will do as you said. 
totally my fault that I didn't research enough to do all of visa process on my own


----------



## Green_cool (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi, Is there any quota for TSS 482 visas per year? What are the major criteria for an employer to sponsor 482 visa for someone overseas?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Green_cool said:


> Hi, Is there any quota for TSS 482 visas per year? What are the major criteria for an employer to sponsor 482 visa for someone overseas?


There is no specific quota
The employers have to show that they could not find any local employee before they can sponsor someone overseas

You can check more details here

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/temporary-skill-shortage-482

Cheers


----------



## smart_friend (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks NB


----------



## Green_cool (Nov 17, 2019)

Thank you for the link, will check it


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello NB...I want to ask that on 489 visa for South Australia can I stay in Melbourne with my relatives and study some course there for 1 month...then I will move to South Australia...can I or I can't???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Duajaved said:


> Hello NB...I want to ask that on 489 visa for South Australia can I stay in Melbourne with my relatives and study some course there for 1 month...then I will move to South Australia...can I or I can't???


You cannot officially live for even 1 day in Melbourne except maybe as a tourist for a day or 2 
Certainly not to study a course under any circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

> Company1 tenure: From Jan 2004 to Oct 2018
> 
> As per ACS: employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer).
> ACS accessed for Company1
> ...





NB said:


> Jan 2004 to jan 2007 also has to be entered in the EOI but marked as non relevant
> 
> Rest is correct
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. 
1) EOI will consider last 10 years experience only for points calculation, but in case "relevant experience marked as 'Yes' staring from Feb, 2007" is that acceptable as per AU PR visa policies? (considering no change in points)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 1) EOI will consider last 10 years experience only for points calculation, but in case "relevant experience marked as 'Yes' staring from Feb, 2007" is that acceptable as per AU PR visa policies? (considering no change in points)


No problem

Cheers


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

@NB my friend checked his immi account today as he told me there is come shuffling in his immi account some shuffling in the name sequence so it happen around 5 months before as well so did co check his file again after 5 months


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alisadafamnahamza said:


> @NB my friend checked his immi account today as he told me there is come shuffling in his immi account some shuffling in the name sequence so it happen around 5 months before as well so did co check his file again after 5 months


I don’t understand the question 

Cheers


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

mean to say in immi account the name squence of the applicants haa been changed like main applicant then spouse then kids before 5 months it is changed as well


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alisadafamnahamza said:


> mean to say in immi account the name squence of the applicants haa been changed like main applicant then spouse then kids before 5 months it is changed as well


Do not look at these things
They have no value
Just wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Elllie (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi @NB...just want to have your take on below

I'm a Commercial Executive in a Cosmetics Industry for 8 years now. I have checked the Technical Sales Representative NEC 225499 and the job requirements are at least 80% matched with my qualifications. The question is, do you think cosmetics includes in the NEC category? I have researched other Sales representative ANZSCO code but they are under industrial and pharmaceutical industries.. So I'm thinking to just choose the "not elsewhere classified" category. What do you think? Hopefully, after positive outcome in Vetassess, I will apply for 491 visa since my brother resides in the regional area of QLD. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Elllie said:


> Hi @NB...just want to have your take on below
> 
> I'm a Commercial Executive in a Cosmetics Industry for 8 years now. I have checked the Technical Sales Representative NEC 225499 and the job requirements are at least 80% matched with my qualifications. The question is, do you think cosmetics includes in the NEC category? I have researched other Sales representative ANZSCO code but they are under industrial and pharmaceutical industries.. So I'm thinking to just choose the "not elsewhere classified" category. What do you think? Hopefully, after positive outcome in Vetassess, I will apply for 491 visa since my brother resides in the regional area of QLD. Thanks


Looks good on the face of it
But frankly no idea how vetassess works

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi NB,

My 457 visa ending on 13th Jan and i was planning to travel overseas in Feb-19. When should i apply for BVB as i haven't booked my tickets yet. are they required while applying for BVB as evidence?
How much time it can take to process?

Thanks
06-Apr 190
261313 NSW


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My 457 visa ending on 13th Jan and i was planning to travel overseas in Feb-19. When should i apply for BVB as i haven't booked my tickets yet. are they required while applying for BVB as evidence?
> How much time it can take to process?
> ...


I don’t think tickets would be required 
I don’t know Time taken to process 

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi NB,
Just in regards to the question I asked you in messages, I didn't claim any work experience in my 2613 as I didn't complete 1 year work then.

Now for 2611, I am going to apply both 1 year experience and my PY. 

Will it impact my 2613 skill assessment or my current EOI ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyHuman said:


> Hi NB,
> Just in regards to the question I asked you in messages, I didn't claim any work experience in my 2613 as I didn't complete 1 year work then.
> 
> Now for 2611, I am going to apply both 1 year experience and my PY.
> ...


As long as your RNR PF the earlier period is not very different from what you are claiming now, you should be safe
What period you claimed earlier, does not make any difference 

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thank you NB. 

If the 2611 skill assessment comes as unsuccessful, it won’t affect my current EOI yeah ? 

I am just in the process of getting my R&R approved by the people leader and have it printed on the company’s letter head before I lodge another skill assessment with ACS. I don’t want all this to affect my current EOI for 2613.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyHuman said:


> Thank you NB.
> 
> If the 2611 skill assessment comes as unsuccessful, it won’t affect my current EOI yeah ?
> 
> I am just in the process of getting my R&R approved by the people leader and have it printed on the company’s letter head before I lodge another skill assessment with ACS. I don’t want all this to affect my current EOI for 2613.


Existing assessment will not be affected even if the new 2611 is rejected 

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi NB,

*FORM-80: International Travel/Movement Query. *
Do I need to write my current residence country movements as well? Like I came here in 2017 and since then I am residing here. But have visited 4 countries in 2 years including my home country. If yes then the end date would stay empty?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

One more question. Does DHA usually verify the past addresses as well mentioned in PCC or thats for just record purposes in form-80. I know they can verify if needed. but asking do they usually do this.


----------



## RonaldMain (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi, I have a visa 190 NSW granted few weeks back. I was working in WA from mid March to mid June 2019 and currently offshore due to personal reasons. My employer is requesting me to work in WA for around 10 weeks before relocating to NSW. Is it fine if I work in WA before relocating or will that have any negative implications on my visa. Can anyone please advise me on this. Appreciate your help.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi NB,

I am in process of attaching documents for VISA 190. I need your help for passports to be attached.
I have an expired passport with UK visa stamps in it ( though all visas expired)
and a fresh passport with a valid B1 US visa in it.

My questions over here are, 
a) Do I need to scan old passport with all the stamp and visas pages which is expired along with biodata?
b) Or scan fresh passport biodata with stamped US visa
c) Or scan fresh passport with biodata only


Please suggest.


----------



## RonaldMain (Mar 31, 2018)

RonaldMain said:


> Hi, I have a visa 190 NSW granted few weeks back. I was working in WA from mid March to mid June 2019 and currently offshore due to personal reasons. My employer is requesting me to work in WA for around 10 weeks before relocating to NSW. Is it fine if I work in WA before relocating or will that have any negative implications on my visa. Can anyone please advise me on this. Appreciate your help.


Hi NB, any suggestions? Appreciate your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> *FORM-80: International Travel/Movement Query. *
> Do I need to write my current residence country movements as well? Like I came here in 2017 and since then I am residing here. But have visited 4 countries in 2 years including my home country. If yes then the end date would stay empty?


You have to give last 10 years international movement
Which Q are you talking about ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> One more question. Does DHA usually verify the past addresses as well mentioned in PCC or thats for just record purposes in form-80. I know they can verify if needed. but asking do they usually do this.


I have not heard of any verification ,
It may be in very rare cases where they have severe doubt

Cheers


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

@NB applicant applied on 31 Jan 2019 till now no co contact no grant so what he will expect a case officer can ask any document or grant usually how many days co contact if any more information required.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RonaldMain said:


> Hi, I have a visa 190 NSW granted few weeks back. I was working in WA from mid March to mid June 2019 and currently offshore due to personal reasons. My employer is requesting me to work in WA for around 10 weeks before relocating to NSW. Is it fine if I work in WA before relocating or will that have any negative implications on my visa. Can anyone please advise me on this. Appreciate your help.


You are breaking the condition that you accepted when you took the sponsorship from NSW to live and work in nsw for first 2 years 
But as it is only A matter of 10 weeks, I don’t think it will blow out to a very big issue
But a very small risk nevertheless 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am in process of attaching documents for VISA 190. I need your help for passports to be attached.
> I have an expired passport with UK visa stamps in it ( though all visas expired)
> ...


a . It depends on how clear the stamps are
In my case I had so many stamps that they were all overlapping and smudged
So I did not give any Immigration stamps
You can scan the biodata page of the old passport

B. Can do
C. Your choice 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RonaldMain said:


> Hi NB, any suggestions? Appreciate your help.


At 4 pm you posted and in 30 minutes you have posted a reminder and also sent me a PM
Please understand that I am not your Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alisadafamnahamza said:


> @NB applicant applied on 31 Jan 2019 till now no co contact no grant so what he will expect a case officer can ask any document or grant usually how many days co contact if any more information required.


189 or 190 ?

Cheers


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

189


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alisadafamnahamza said:


> @NB applicant applied on 31 Jan 2019 till now no co contact no grant so what he will expect a case officer can ask any document or grant usually how many days co contact if any more information required.


189 is heavily delayed
No one is sure when they will process the application 

You have to just wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to give last 10 years international movement
> 
> Which Q are you talking about ?
> 
> ...


Was talking about the travel question in form 80 because one of the travel was one sided only and still on going because it's my residence country (different from home country). Thanks for the answer. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Was talking about the travel question in form 80 because one of the travel was one sided only and still on going because it's my residence country (different from home country). Thanks for the answer.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Why can’t you give the Q number I don’t understand 

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

alisadafamnahamza said:


> 189


Track 189 on immi tracker and visa post on this forum as well to keep track of which month applicants are getting grants or CO query. That would give you some idea. Rest as NB said, DHA is delaying things just to push other agenda. So good luck

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> Why can’t you give the Q number I don’t understand
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


 Sorry wasn't on laptop so didn't have the exact Q number. It's Q-18. 

"International travel/movements in last 10 years. "

On side note, I had understood the answer so all good. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

@NB 189 no co contact till now he called 3 times to DOHA as per them co do not require any further documents and nothing is outstanding in his file.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alisadafamnahamza said:


> @NB 189 no co contact till now he called 3 times to DOHA as per them co do not require any further documents and nothing is outstanding in his file.


He can call 300 times also and he will get the same reply
You have to wait patiently maybe for even 1 more year
Cheers


----------



## alisadafamnahamza (Nov 5, 2019)

@NB yes they have a generic reply as I said to him lets see as today they drop the processing time 12-20 months may be 1 year or 1 month hope for best


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> a . It depends on how clear the stamps are
> In my case I had so many stamps that they were all overlapping and smudged
> So I did not give any Immigration stamps
> You can scan the biodata page of the old passport
> ...


Thank you NB


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

Hello NB, I got CO contact to provide some details like English scores (me and spouse), childbirth certificate, form 80,PCC and further employment evidence(everything is ready)... I am a bit confused about employment evidences kindly help me on this.
Co asked for...

Further evidence of employment. Evidence can include, but are not limited to:


● payslips (I am on cash in hand basis)
● tax returns (i have all the tax returns mentioning my profession on it)
● group certificates (what is this ? )
● superannuation information (what is this ?)
So according to you what kind of evidences for employment should be uploaded? thankyou for your time in advance..


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

After preinvite, when we upload all documents will they call our company to enquire?

When will they contact our company? What all questions they may ask


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry786786 said:


> Hello NB, I got CO contact to provide some details like English scores (me and spouse), childbirth certificate, form 80,PCC and further employment evidence(everything is ready)... I am a bit confused about employment evidences kindly help me on this.
> Co asked for...
> 
> Further evidence of employment. Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ...


Group certificate is applicable only if you worked in Australia , so not applicable for you
Superannuation means PF statement in India

You have to upload any evidence that you can provide to prove the employment was genuine 
Which country are you working in ?
What’s your Anzsco code ?
Have you claimed points for experience?
Do you have a bank account in which you deposited the salary ?


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> After preinvite, when we upload all documents will they call our company to enquire?
> 
> When will they contact our company? What all questions they may ask


Which state ?
Which ANZSCO code?
Are you onshore?

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just my 2 cents here regarding payslips - if you have all of them - just upload all of them, it won't harm your application.
> 
> Reposting from a visa refusal decision shared with me:
> 
> ...


Okay to upload mixture of notarized slips with normal slips? I was thinking of only uploading 4 slips per year for my 2nd job where I was employed for 4.5 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Okay to upload mixture of notarized slips with normal slips? I was thinking of only uploading 4 slips per year for my 2nd job where I was employed for 4.5 years.


That is regarding DHA
Here we are discussing ACS
You cannot give random pay slips
You have to give the jan and dec payslips or the last month you worked 

Cheers


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

*bijoytsamuel*

Can someone clarify this? I just started my PR process for Aus. I have submitted ACS, just two days back and the status is with the assessor. I have not even taken up the PTE exam itself. But my consultancy fellow asking me to arrange visa fees now. And telling that " Visa Fees/Background & Integrity checks process takes up to 2 to 3 longs months" - Can anyone what is this all about? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bijoytsamuel said:


> Can someone clarify this? I just started my PR process for Aus. I have submitted ACS, just two days back and the status is with the assessor. I have not even taken up the PTE exam itself. But my consultancy fellow asking me to arrange visa fees now. And telling that " Visa Fees/Background & Integrity checks process takes up to 2 to 3 longs months" - Can anyone what is this all about?
> Thanks in advance


This is All false

Till you complete your PTEA and skills assessment , lodge your EOI, get an invite , submit your application, no background check are done


Either your agent is a fool or he is making you a fool

Which visa are you intending to apply and what’s your Anzsco code?


Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein to understand the process

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

hello NB,
I am a structural engineer. I got my positive assessment in may 2019. At the time of lodging file file for 190, my consultant didnt claim points for 3+ years of experience. He said that he will have to get the experience assessed from EA in order to claim points and 189 have no such requirements. Please clarify that is it important to get the experience assessed beforehand or let the DHA CO do themselves..
please.help bro!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

panky said:


> hello NB,
> I am a structural engineer. I got my positive assessment in may 2019. At the time of lodging file file for 190, my consultant didnt claim points for 3+ years of experience. He said that he will have to get the experience assessed from EA in order to claim points and 189 have no such requirements. Please clarify that is it important to get the experience assessed beforehand or let the DHA CO do themselves..
> please.help bro!!!


It’s a question of how risk averse you are
If you are daring, then let the CO do the assessment, if not , then it’s better to get it done from EA
You are eligible for 5 points, so why have you not claimed it ?
Each point is so important and you are wasting 5 points !
I don’t understand the working style of your agent 

Cheers


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks, Buddy.

He may try to fool me and I have clearly told him that without getting the invite, I won't provide any fees for you. And he is claiming that the visa amount should go through his channel and there should be some foreign transaction permit to be taken if the amount is more than 1 lac.

And I am trying for 189 and 2611 ICT Business Analysts

Cheers


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> Group certificate is applicable only if you worked in Australia , so not applicable for you
> Superannuation means PF statement in India
> 
> You have to upload any evidence that you can provide to prove the employment was genuine
> ...


I am from India
249212 
15 years work exp---full time .still doing this job
I have a bank account but salary not deposited directly in the bank, but so many transactions of my expenditures. As you know I received my salary by cash in hand.i have an employer's salary certificate of cash in hand as well. Apart from that, I have lot of newspaper articles related to my work and videos of my work and choreographies.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bijoytsamuel said:


> Thanks, Buddy.
> 
> He may try to fool me and I have clearly told him that without getting the invite, I won't provide any fees for you. And he is claiming that the visa amount should go through his channel and there should be some foreign transaction permit to be taken if the amount is more than 1 lac.
> 
> ...


He looks very dodgy to me
If I were in your place I would do a very through scrutiny of his credentials and only then continue with him
He has told you nothing but lies till,now

The sooner you get rid of him, the better for you

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry786786 said:


> I am from India
> 249212
> 15 years work exp---full time .still doing this job
> I have a bank account but salary not deposited directly in the bank, but so many transactions of my expenditures. As you know I received my salary by cash in hand.i have an employer's salary certificate of cash in hand as well. Apart from that, I have lot of newspaper articles related to my work and videos of my work and choreographies.


No employer gives salary in cash for the past several years now in india
So the CO will be very suspicious 
What is it that you exactly want to know ?

Cheers


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> No employer gives salary in cash for the past several years now in India
> So the CO will be very suspicious
> What is it that you exactly want to know?
> 
> Cheers


But My institute is not that big for electronic transactions..My owner still does transactions by cash, all my other 3 colleagues also received their pay by cash. All I want o know is that, is cash in hand salary accepted by the department?


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

You may if you want. But it’s not necessary. Even EA tells you it’s not mandatory. I’d leave it for the CO provided you’re sure it’s relevant experience to the Anzsco code. Don’t hesitate to claim the points though.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry786786 said:


> But My institute is not that big for electronic transactions..My owner still does transactions by cash, all my other 3 colleagues also received their pay by cash. All I want o know is that, is cash in hand salary accepted by the department?


Even income tax rules don’t permit salary payment if more then 20,000 per month in cash 
So there is very high chance of your application being treated as suspicious 
Consult a good Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> Even income tax rules don’t permit salary payment if more then 20,000 per month in cash
> So there is very high chance of your application being treated as suspicious
> Consult a good Mara agent
> 
> Cheers


My salary is below 20000.I have all the income tax returns with me showing my salary in computation...This year my salary has crossed 20000. My agent is so busy to lodge 491 visas these days so he said to wait for 2 3 days we have plenty of time to reply CO then he discusses all the things.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry786786 said:


> My salary is below 20000.I have all the income tax returns with me showing my salary in computation...This year my salary has crossed 20000. My agent is so busy to lodge 491 visas these days so he said to wait for 2 3 days we have plenty of time to reply CO then he discusses all the things.


If you have the income tax evidence , then you have a strong case
Salary payment in cash is acceptable with third party evidence which you have

If you already have an agent , then discuss with him and reply
2-3 days delay is not a big deal

Cheers


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

"Big process ahead; including filling of PR forms and full-fledged documentation for you and everyone of your migrating family member. Besides, visa fees being a big amount, exchange clearances mandate; thereon initiate background/integrity checks on your claims. If you pay visa fees after receiving invitation and prefer to do documentation at that stage; your invitation would lapse resulting in suspension for 120 days"

This is a message i got from my consultancy and telling that I have to arrange visa fees before getting the invite as it needs exchange clearances mandate,backgorund/integrity checks on your claims.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

bijoytsamuel said:


> "Big process ahead; including filling of PR forms and full-fledged documentation for you and everyone of your migrating family member. Besides, visa fees being a big amount, exchange clearances mandate; thereon initiate background/integrity checks on your claims. If you pay visa fees after receiving invitation and prefer to do documentation at that stage; your invitation would lapse resulting in suspension for 120 days"
> 
> This is a message i got from my consultancy and telling that I have to arrange visa fees before getting the invite as it needs exchange clearances mandate,backgorund/integrity checks on your claims.


Your agent is fooling you. Even i did with the help of an agent and i paid directly to immigration from my credit card. Before invitation how can we pay. You people are educated enough to find out from internet and also some experts have also given you their view points on it. Whether you want to go like this now it's your own wish but we have already told you that it's not the truth. You can't pay before invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bijoytsamuel said:


> "Big process ahead; including filling of PR forms and full-fledged documentation for you and everyone of your migrating family member. Besides, visa fees being a big amount, exchange clearances mandate; thereon initiate background/integrity checks on your claims. If you pay visa fees after receiving invitation and prefer to do documentation at that stage; your invitation would lapse resulting in suspension for 120 days"
> 
> This is a message i got from my consultancy and telling that I have to arrange visa fees before getting the invite as it needs exchange clearances mandate,backgorund/integrity checks on your claims.


It’s fraud 
Run away as fast as you can from him
Don’t pay him a single rupee

If he is Mara registered, make a complaint to Mara
What is the name of the agency and link ?

Cheers


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

NB said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Hi NB,

I have a question, I have submitted my EOI in skillselect and seeking interest for all three visa's together 189 190 and 491. I choose the preferred state as "Any".

I was thinking that I will create multiple EOI's for each different state for both 190 and 491. i.e.
189 Separate EOI 
190 Seperate EOI (preferred state NSW)
190 Seperate EOI (preferred state SA)
...
491 Seperate EOI (preferred state NSW)
491 seperate EOI (preferred state SA)
....
will there be any problem creating multiple EOI's and can I use my same email ID for all the EOI's ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a question, I have submitted my EOI in skillselect and seeking interest for all three visa's together 189 190 and 491. I choose the preferred state as "Any".
> 
> ...


No problem
That’s what most members do

Cheers


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> If you have the income tax evidence , then you have a strong case
> Salary payment in cash is acceptable with third party evidence which you have
> 
> If you already have an agent , then discuss with him and reply
> ...


Thanks a lot for the reply.


----------



## Green_cool (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi NB, For the purpose of Australian citizenship applications, what date is considered to meet the 4 years in Australia criteria? Is it the initial entry date after PR grant or is it the date when someone permanently moves to live in Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Green_cool said:


> Hi NB, For the purpose of Australian citizenship applications, what date is considered to meet the 4 years in Australia criteria? Is it the initial entry date after PR grant or is it the date when someone permanently moves to live in Australia?


You can use the initial entry date also to start the calculation but you cannot be out for more then 1 year from the date you start calculating till the date you submit the application 

So see if you can meet the not more then 1 year out condition 
Use the citizenship calculator and see whether you meet it or not 

Cheers


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks NB and others, anyway I have clearly told i wont pay any single money to him..the consultancy name is MM Visa. Below is the link. This is run by Mr K S Madhusudhan, all other employees working there are like rubber stamps. I have given consultancy fee already around 1.4 lac...thats my concern. They helped only for ACS till now...Im waiting for thr result. After getting that I planning to get rid of from this fraud..Please advise. Thanks
http://www.mmvisa.com/index.jsp


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bijoytsamuel said:


> Thanks NB and others, anyway I have clearly told i wont pay any single money to him..the consultancy name is MM Visa. Below is the link. This is run by Mr K S Madhusudhan, all other employees working there are like rubber stamps. I have given consultancy fee already around 1.4 lac...thats my concern. They helped only for ACS till now...Im waiting for thr result. After getting that I planning to get rid of from this fraud..Please advise. Thanks
> M M VISA-AID CONSULTANCY


If you continue with him, he may defraud you further or sabotage your application 

Better to stay away from such crooks
Write off the 1.4 lacs and apply directly or through some other reputed agency

Cheers


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

Can we apply directly? And I have submitted my acs through his portal only. Is it possible for him to edit or delete any documents already submitted? 

Also one more funny thing, he always claim that we have lobby in australia acs and visa office. So you will get it very fast😊 my acs is assigned to Ishani, i think an indian. So he is telling that its their person.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bijoytsamuel said:


> Can we apply directly? And I have submitted my acs through his portal only. Is it possible for him to edit or delete any documents already submitted?
> 
> Also one more funny thing, he always claim that we have lobby in australia acs and visa office. So you will get it very fast😊 my acs is assigned to Ishani, i think an indian. So he is telling that its their person.


ACS is a very straight forward and simple assessment 
There is nothing to worry
Just get the ACS assessment letter from him and then abandon him

Send an email to ACS that you are no longer represented by that agency

Cheers


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Krh123 said:
> 
> 
> > After preinvite, when we upload all documents will they call our company to enquire?
> ...


Victoria
262111
Offshore


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

NB said:


> ACS is a very straight forward and simple assessment
> There is nothing to worry
> Just get the ACS assessment letter from him and then abandon him
> 
> ...


Ok Thanks NB


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have received the PR for Australia, NSW.

Can my brother-in-law get 5 additional points while he is applying for his PR process?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have received the PR for Australia, NSW.
> 
> Can my brother-in-law get 5 additional points while he is applying for his PR process?


If you are living in regional Australia, you can sponsor him 
He cannot get points from you

Cheers


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

Dear NB,

Many thanks for your support and guidance in my PR process. I have lodged my 190 visa application for 190 NSW under ANZSCO code 233999. I have few queries, if you and other members can guide me on how to deal with them :
1- There is name change in my Oman's Resident Card, the name mentioned in it is in format "first name + my father's first name + family name", while in my passport and all other documents it is in the format of "first name + family name". I already mentioned this in my visa application and form 80, and also uploaded the scan copy of the Oman's resident card. Do I need to submit an affidavit for the same?
2- I got refusal for Canada Business Visitor Visa, which I mentioned in form 80, do I need to upload all the relevant documents along with the copy of refusal letter?
3- I had US B1/B2 visitor visa valid for 3 months, but unfortunately was unable to travel in that specific time and visa got expired. I mentioned this also in Additional information in form 80, is there any need to upload the copy of Visa and relevant documents?

Your kind support is highly appreciated in this regard.

Stay Blessed


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Baaghi said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Many thanks for your support and guidance in my PR process. I have lodged my 190 visa application for 190 NSW under ANZSCO code 233999. I have few queries, if you and other members can guide me on how to deal with them :
> 1- There is name change in my Oman's Resident Card, the name mentioned in it is in format "first name + my father's first name + family name", while in my passport and all other documents it is in the format of "first name + family name". I already mentioned this in my visa application and form 80, and also uploaded the scan copy of the Oman's resident card. Do I need to submit an affidavit for the same?
> ...


1. Get an affidavit made and keep with you

2. I am sure you must have declared it in form 80 about this refusal 
No need to upload any evidence

3. Whether you travel or not is immaterial 
Nothing to be done

Cheers


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. Get an affidavit made and keep with you
> 
> 2. I am sure you must have declared it in form 80 about this refusal
> No need to upload any evidence
> ...



Thanks a lot NB for your kind and quick response. I will make the affidavit ready for name change. For visa refusal, I mentioned in form 80 and added a note of explanation for the reasons on behalf of which visa was refused.

Stay Blessed.


----------



## calviny (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi NB, 

I'm a secondary teacher with 85 points. My EOI for 189 has a DOE of 26/08/2019. I don't think I will get an invite anytime soon. Should I go straight for VIC 491 or wait for 189? 
Many thanks, 
Calvin


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi NB,

Quick question, My 457 expires on 13th Jan, i was planning to go overseas and come back in first week of jan. is that ok? or should i apply for BVB in advance?

Thanks
261313
06-Apr
190 NSW


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Quick question, My 457 expires on 13th Jan, i was planning to go overseas and come back in first week of jan. is that ok? or should i apply for BVB in advance?
> 
> ...


If you are confident that you will return before your existing 457 expires, the you don’t need the BVB

If there is a chance of a delay then apply ASAP for the BVB

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> If you are confident that you will return before your existing 457 expires, the you don’t need the BVB
> 
> If there is a chance of a delay then apply ASAP for the BVB
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, 
I will make sure i enter somehow/ anyhow before 13th Jan.

Cheers


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hey NB, asking on behalf of a friend. I have few queries regarding ACS assessment. The timeline is as following:

Bachelors 2012-2016 (3 year - UK)

Work Experience (offshore) : 2017 - 2019 ( 3 year relevant experience)

Masters Australia: 2020-2022 
Professional year: Finish around mid 2023

Questions:
1. Can the PY be used for assessment of Bachelors or only for Australian Masters? 
2. If only for Masters, then can he get the 3 year offshore experience assessed with Masters for claiming points? 

Basically he wants to get his experience assessed too without losing two years for assessment hence the reason for doing PY.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> Hey NB, asking on behalf of a friend. I have few queries regarding ACS assessment. The timeline is as following:
> 
> Bachelors 2012-2016 (3 year - UK)
> 
> ...


He will be applying in 2023 and you want confirmation what will happen at that time
No one can predict what the rules will be tomorrow leave alone 2023

Cheers


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yea, I forgot to add “based on current rules”.


----------



## usandeepgrewal (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi NB and everyone
Thanks for help you are doing
Myself Sandeep
My question is this
In 190 skill select for Queensland in employment history page
If I select relevant job to my occupation, it automatically give me 5 extra migration points for work experience which I do not want to claim as my experience is not assessed 
If I select non relevant then I am not fulfilling condition of qld 190 visa to be working in nominated occupation
So what I have to select as my job is relevant but not due to working hours in the starting not good enough to be get assessed 
Please help me out 
Thanks 
Sandeep


----------



## rhythmgurjar (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi All,

NSW 190 they need one year of work experience in NSW. I have done my skill assessment through ACS as a BA. (Masters in Aus + 1 year PY) 


Currently working in NSW in my feild. If i get an invitation

Do i still need to do Employment Skill Assessment through ACS? Or i can just provide my employment proof.

Thanks
Rhythm


----------



## Vava (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi NB,
I got citizenship test appointment date on 30 january 2019 and i am trying to reschedule it.my question is that " How many times i can reschedule test date to get an earliest date?"is there any limit? if i reschedule multiple times does it impact negatively on my application?

Regards
Vava


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

calviny said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I'm a secondary teacher with 85 points. My EOI for 189 has a DOE of 26/08/2019. I don't think I will get an invite anytime soon. Should I go straight for VIC 491 or wait for 189?
> Many thanks,
> Calvin


I don’t predict invites or grants

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

usandeepgrewal said:


> Hi NB and everyone
> Thanks for help you are doing
> Myself Sandeep
> My question is this
> ...


I don’t think it’s possible 
You will get the points if you show it as relevant 
There is no way I can see where you can show it as relevant and yet not get the points
Consult a Mara agent, in case they know of some trick 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhythmgurjar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> NSW 190 they need one year of work experience in NSW. I have done my skill assessment through ACS as a BA. (Masters in Aus + 1 year PY)
> 
> ...


ACS is a skills assessment also. Education +skills
If you mean you have done it prior to starting this job, then you need to get assessed again to claim points for this experience 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vava said:


> Hi NB,
> I got citizenship test appointment date on 30 january 2019 and i am trying to reschedule it.my question is that " How many times i can reschedule test date to get an earliest date?"is there any limit? if i reschedule multiple times does it impact negatively on my application?
> 
> Regards
> Vava


It has no impact or limit 
You can reschedule even 1000 times if you want

Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

*489-form 80 query*

Dear NB,

I have submitted my visa application along with mine and my wife form -80.

In my wife Form-80, even though she completed her BDS she didn't work from the beginning, hence i mentioned " Never worked" , but she was doing her home baking for birthday cakes and wedding cakes, sold to few people for 3 years. (not registered company), do we have to mention this in form-80 ?

If we have to register this in form-80, can i apply new form-80 with the new date and upload in immiaccount or we can avoid this upload, because her all of selling proof was in Facebook.


Any advise please.

Regards
PK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I have submitted my visa application along with mine and my wife form -80.
> 
> ...


What was the total value of the sales each year ?

Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

NB said:


> What was the total value of the sales each year ?
> 
> Cheers


Dear NB

It was approx 2 lakhs Rupees for all 3 years including.

Regards
PK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear NB
> 
> It was approx 2 lakhs Rupees for all 3 years including.
> 
> ...


Then it’s better to submit a form 1023 or a fresh form 80 showing this activity


Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Then it’s better to submit a form 1023 or a fresh form 80 showing this activity
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB,

I will submit the new form-80 and upload it in immiaccount.

Regards
PK


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB, 

Can I update my email address even after my visa grant? 

Should I use the update tab in ImmiAcoount? 

And will it cause any problem with my visa? 

I am just curious to know. Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Can I update my email address even after my visa grant?
> 
> ...


There will be no problems with your visa 

Change your account email address
You can change your account email address anytime in ImmiAccount.
To change your account email address:
log in to ImmiAccount
select 'Manage users' (for an organisation ImmiAccount) or 'Manage account' (for individual accounts)
select the 'Account Details' tab
enter your current email address
select 'Save'

Cheers


----------



## Green_cool (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi, Are there any documents required from previous employers for Australia citizenship application similar to Australia PR application? From what I understand, it is not required but I wanted to confirm this. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Green_cool said:


> Hi, Are there any documents required from previous employers for Australia citizenship application similar to Australia PR application? From what I understand, it is not required but I wanted to confirm this. Thanks.


Nope
No documents required

Cheers


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi NB,

Thanks for your ongoing help with countless others on our visa journey. I am currently filling the application for my 190 visa, and came across a difference in dates between my actual degree completion. In my eoi I filled the end of semester date, while when i logged on to my university account, I found on the documents that the actual completion dates are different. 

Since I heard that we cannot modify what was already filled out on eoi, could I enter the correct date of degree completion in my visa application or shall I stick to what was filled in eoi and fill out a form for the changes?

Many thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

marzipan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your ongoing help with countless others on our visa journey. I am currently filling the application for my 190 visa, and came across a difference in dates between my actual degree completion. In my eoi I filled the end of semester date, while when i logged on to my university account, I found on the documents that the actual completion dates are different.
> 
> ...


Give what dates have been used where

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> There will be no problems with your visa
> 
> Change your account email address
> You can change your account email address anytime in ImmiAccount.
> ...


Thank You NB, But I selected the update details tab and then "Change of Email Address Details" in that tab. Now I think one more file is attached with my case files  

That why I was asking I did something wrong here?


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Give what dates have been used where
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



In short, my question was:

In my eoi I put the end date of my degree as 19/11/2016, whereas the actual end date according to a document is 30/11/2016. Could I put the latter in my visa application?

If that makes sense. 

Cheers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

marzipan said:


> In short, my question was:
> 
> In my eoi I put the end date of my degree as 19/11/2016, whereas the actual end date according to a document is 30/11/2016. Could I put the latter in my visa application?
> 
> ...


When have you claimed the points for experience from ?
Do 11 days make a difference to points ?

Cheers


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

NB said:


> When have you claimed the points for experience from ?
> 
> Do 11 days make a difference to points ?
> 
> ...




This is only my bachelors degree, this makes no difference to claiming points from experience and what not 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

marzipan said:


> This is only my bachelors degree, this makes no difference to claiming points from experience and what not
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


I am sure you know better then me

Bye

Cheers


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

NB said:


> I am sure you know better then me
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tbh not really, but thanks anyways for the input. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

PCC and Medical for Victoria

When is the best time to get PCC and Medical?

Generally how long will it take to get in INDIA?

should we take it while we wait for Final invite?


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> We have got our PCC today morning and now we are uploading it in Visa application. The PCC is issued by *Government of India Ministry of External Affairs Regional Passport Office, Bengaluru*. What should be the document category for the PCC while uploading it in visa application?
> 
> ...


How long it took to get your PCC from Bangalore ?

We should take it after lodging visa or when we wait for Final invite?


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

Krh123 said:


> How long it took to get your PCC from Bangalore ?
> 
> We should take it after lodging visa or when we wait for Final invite?


Normally PCC is valid for 6 months from its issuance date, I would suggest to get it later after lodging your visa application. Same is the case for medicals. I did the same. Senior members will give you better suggestion in this regard.


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

Baaghi said:


> Krh123 said:
> 
> 
> > How long it took to get your PCC from Bangalore ?
> ...


Thank you... After lodging visa, if I change my company then will it anyway cause delay in grant?

Is it okay to change company or stay same to fast the process?!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Baaghi said:


> Normally PCC is valid for 6 months from its issuance date, I would suggest to get it later after lodging your visa application. Same is the case for medicals. I did the same. Senior members will give you better suggestion in this regard.


You are wrong
Please check at least basic facts before replying
Both pcc amd medicals are valid for 1 year from the date of issue

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> Thank you... After lodging visa, if I change my company then will it anyway cause delay in grant?
> 
> Is it okay to change company or stay same to fast the process?!


Changing the company after lodging application does not affect the processing in any way
Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your new employment and contact details 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> PCC and Medical for Victoria
> 
> When is the best time to get PCC and Medical?
> 
> ...


Victoria is notorious for not converting pre invites to final invites in more then half the cases
So wait for the final invite to come through before you get the pcc and medicals done 
It doesn’t take long in Bangalore 

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> You are wrong
> 
> Please check at least basic facts before replying
> 
> ...


Is this 1 year validity considered by DHA? Asking as my home country issues PCC valid for only 180 days. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Is this 1 year validity considered by DHA? Asking as my home country issues PCC valid for only 180 days.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


DHA accepts the validity as one year, irrespective of what it says on the certificate 

Police certificates
We may ask you to provide a police certificate (also called a penal clearance certificate) from every country you lived in. If we ask you for one, it will usually be if you are over 17 and lived in any of the listed countries, including Australia, for at least 12 months in the past 10 years.
Police certificates are valid for 12 months from the issue date. They must cover:
the time you turned 16 up to the issue date
or
the whole time you were in the country

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> DHA accepts the validity as one year, irrespective of what it says on the certificate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarification. Appreciate it. 

One more clarification please. So for home country and state, is it fine to only get it for the duration overlapping with last 10 years instead of covering whole time in the home country.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Dear Newbin,

My self and my husband has been granted Subclass 489 visa - Invited Pathway( Sponsored by South Australia) on 21st November 2019. 


Can you please confirm the following:-

1) Can we move to other areas as mentioned in the DHA Skilled Visa eNews - November 2019, Table 1: Definition of Regional Areas in Australia such as Perth, Adelaide, Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast, Canberra, Newcastle, Lake Macquaire, Wollongong, Illawarra, Geelong and Hobart.

2) If so, can we work in all post codes for the above mentioned Regional areas?

3) If we are moving to Perth, do we need to get any release letter from the visa sponsored state, that is South Australia? Is it mandatory to get release letter.

4) If we are not moving to our visa sponsored sate - South Australia, will it create any issue during the application of 887 visa?


I got a job offer from Perth and I am confused to take it or not. Please advice



Regards

Priya


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Thanks for clarification. Appreciate it.
> 
> One more clarification please. So for home country and state, is it fine to only get it for the duration overlapping with last 10 years instead of covering whole time in the home country.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


I don’t know what you mean
In india for example, we don’t specify the period
It’s for entire life

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Dear Newbin,
> 
> My self and my husband has been granted Subclass 489 visa - Invited Pathway( Sponsored by South Australia) on 21st November 2019.
> 
> ...


It’s a million dollar question to which there is no definitive answer on what happens if you move without a release letter
Try to get a release letter from SA ,giving evidence that you tried to get a job sincerely
Also attach the job offer from other states
Maybe you will get a release

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t know what you mean
> 
> In india for example, we don’t specify the period
> 
> ...


In my home country, I had to specify the duration. Prior to 10 year, I was moving a lot due study/hostel so only opting to get PCC for last 10 years from invitation date. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> In my home country, I had to specify the duration. Prior to 10 year, I was moving a lot due study/hostel so only opting to get PCC for last 10 years from invitation date.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


I have no idea
You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## Aish$ (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello Nb,

Hope you are well
Today is my last working day post which I ll be in a break for a couple of months
While uploading the change of circumstances form, what should be my current contact details??can I just mention not working at the moment?
Also apart from change of circumstances, anything else is required??

Thank you again!!


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

NB said:


> DHA accepts the validity as one year, irrespective of what it says on the certificate
> 
> Police certificates
> We may ask you to provide a police certificate (also called a penal clearance certificate) from every country you lived in. If we ask you for one, it will usually be if you are over 17 and lived in any of the listed countries, including Australia, for at least 12 months in the past 10 years.
> ...


Dear NB,

Thank you Sir for clarification and explanation. My bad on understanding the validity of PCC document itself and the acceptance criteria for DHA. As the PCC which I got has 6 months validity, so that's why I suggested to get PCC and Medicals at the time of visa application not before getting an ITA.


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi NB,

I have done my Heath examination before lodging visa. It was 7 months ago, and the status is " No action Required". I just lodged 2 months ago. Now, CO asked me to redo health check again. My question is that " how do I know if the previous result have been uploaded? and How can I contact with my CO to ask for question/ clarification? 

I am looking forward for your reply.

Cheers,
Robert


----------



## 090426 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi,
I have submitted my eoi last month for NSW 190 without partner, 80 including SS, doe 21/10/19. I've noticed new section is added in eoi to capture partner English competence. For me, yes is selected for the question 'does your partner hold passport of UK, Canada, NZ ou USA'. I have never updated eoi after 21/10/19. Not sure how this was selected. When i checked my points it is showing 85 with SS. Doe is not changed stays at 21/10/19. EOI pdf (view eoi) is also not having this section. Having said, I've booked pte coming Tuesday for my partner. 

Now the twist is i received NSW pre invite last evening. What are my options?

Update eoi after my partner English score, irrespective this is must. DOE will change in this case because of pte test date. I don't want pte test date is greater than the DOE. In this case i still have 85 points including SS, doe is 03/12/19(if i receive pte result same day), which is matching pre invite points.

Is it ok to follow above and submit documents to NSW portal? Or should i contact NSW Migration team and explain my situation. Looking for valuable suggestions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aish$ said:


> Hello Nb,
> 
> Hope you are well
> Today is my last working day post which I ll be in a break for a couple of months
> ...


Just tell them not working

Nothing else required 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have done my Heath examination before lodging visa. It was 7 months ago, and the status is " No action Required". I just lodged 2 months ago. Now, CO asked me to redo health check again. My question is that " how do I know if the previous result have been uploaded? and How can I contact with my CO to ask for question/ clarification?
> 
> ...


Your medical tests are still valid
What does the dashboard say under medicals ?
You can reply back to the CO on the same email id attaching the medical tests reports or confirmation 
You can also write to [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

090426 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my eoi last month for NSW 190 without partner, 80 including SS, doe 21/10/19. I've noticed new section is added in eoi to capture partner English competence. For me, yes is selected for the question 'does your partner hold passport of UK, Canada, NZ ou USA'. I have never updated eoi after 21/10/19. Not sure how this was selected. When i checked my points it is showing 85 with SS. Doe is not changed stays at 21/10/19. EOI pdf (view eoi) is also not having this section. Having said, I've booked pte coming Tuesday for my partner.
> 
> Now the twist is i received NSW pre invite last evening. What are my options?
> ...


I have been asking members again and again to check their EOI but no one bothers

It’s a known bug
Anyways get the wife PTEA test done, and if she gets a competent score then contact nsw and explain the whole issue 

Cheers


----------



## nickoletta1219 (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

My situation is that I lodged my 190 visa application on 6th Nov, but the medical tests are still not done. My agent suggests me to wait until a co requests for that.
I am wondering if I should get medical tests ASAP or just wait for a co contact. What should I do can make the process easier?

Thanks. I really appreciate any of your reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nickoletta1219 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My situation is that I lodged my 190 visa application on 6th Nov, but the medical tests are still not done. My agent suggests me to wait until a co requests for that.
> I am wondering if I should get medical tests ASAP or just wait for a co contact. What should I do can make the process easier?
> ...


If you have gone through an agent, go by his advice 
If you would have applied directly, the to get it done right away was the way to go 

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

nickoletta1219 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People used to wait for PCC and medical based on CO request so that they get IED of later date. Recently almost everyone have been getting IED of one year so it doesn't matter when you do medicals. 

CO contacting for medicals would only delay things for you so if you are okay to delay it by 2-12 weeks then sure thing for waiting CO contact. If you want direct grant then I would suggest you to go do medicals.you doing medical earlier before CO contact definitely makes things easier. But if you are dealing with agent then listen to him

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## nickoletta1219 (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> If you have gone through an agent, go by his advice
> If you would have applied directly, the to get it done right away was the way to go
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your quick reply, NB.
But why the agent deal with it like this? what is the differences between these two ways? I have no idea...


----------



## nickoletta1219 (Aug 16, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> People used to wait for PCC and medical based on CO request so that they get IED of later date. Recently almost everyone have been getting IED of one year so it doesn't matter when you do medicals.
> 
> CO contacting for medicals would only delay things for you so if you are okay to delay it by 2-12 weeks then sure thing for waiting CO contact. If you want direct grant then I would suggest you to go do medicals.you doing medical earlier before CO contact definitely makes things easier. But if you are dealing with agent then listen to him
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk



Thank you mate for the detailed reply! 
I hope the agent not delaying things.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nickoletta1219 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, NB.
> But why the agent deal with it like this? what is the differences between these two ways? I have no idea...


agents have thousand clients, so they want to do Things systematically without jumping queues
They are not bothered with your delay as long as it saves them some work

Cheers


----------



## arif420 (Jan 1, 2016)

NB i had a question for you.Appreciate your help.I had got my PR four years.I stayed in australia for only 1 month.When should i apply for RRV .Just want to make sure than in case my RRV is rejected i immediately go to Australia before my last date


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arif420 said:


> NB i had a question for you.Appreciate your help.I had got my PR four years.I stayed in australia for only 1 month.When should i apply for RRV .Just want to make sure than in case my RRV is rejected i immediately go to Australia before my last date


there is no question of you getting a 2 year RRV right now
its a waste of fees
You will have to live in australia and then only apply
If you want short term 157 for 3 months you can get that easily
if you still want to try, its your decision and money

Cheers


----------



## arif420 (Jan 1, 2016)

You are right i would not get 2 years RRV .What about 1 year RRV.I have parents who are old and i cannot leave them and go.Money is a not problem.Can i apply one year before my last date of visa.Appreciate your response


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arif420 said:


> You are right i would not get 2 years RRV .What about 1 year RRV.I have parents who are old and i cannot leave them and go.Money is a not problem.Can i apply one year before my last date of visa.Appreciate your response


No chance as per me
max 3 months that also if you apply from Australia
If money is not an object ask a mara agent

cheers


----------



## arif420 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you NB as usual for your support.You have more knowledge and insight about the immigration process than so many so called MARA agents.I am saying this after paying money to agents.I will go with your advice.


----------



## 090426 (Aug 21, 2019)

NB said:


> 090426 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks NB. Will do the same.


----------



## musa2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

*Seeking Help Pls*

Dear NB,
Could you pls advise?
Its long story but telling you shortly.
#Submitted eoi expired.
#Ielts expired
#Just received the PTE-A score ,currently its competent but possible to change to next level.
#Now I wish to submit EOI again 
#Pls note my age will reach 33 next month and skill assessment will expire on March 2020.
#Since long time out of this blog and others in this moment I have no idea ,what to do and how to do?
Could you pls advise which Visa I should apply in my situation.It would be great help for me,.Thanks in advance.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

musa2017 said:


> Dear NB,
> Could you pls advise?
> Its long story but telling you shortly.
> #Submitted eoi expired.
> ...



You haven't mentioned ur occupation.....i suppose, without this info nobody can show u a pathway......


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musa2017 said:


> Dear NB,
> Could you pls advise?
> Its long story but telling you shortly.
> #Submitted eoi expired.
> ...


You have tried for 2 years
If you have not got it till now, the chances of you getting it now is nil
You will lose points for age
Don’t waste any more money in assessment and English tests 
So better to drop the idea unless you want to try for regional Australia

Cheers


----------



## musa2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

Dear NB,
Sorry for not mentioning occupation which is Civil Engineer with 65 points.Still i wish to try for Regional australia.Is it no chance for 189/190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musa2017 said:


> Dear NB,
> Sorry for not mentioning occupation which is Civil Engineer with 65 points.Still i wish to try for Regional australia.Is it no chance for 189/190?


I can’t stop you from trying
It’s your money and time
189/190 ruled out
491 a very small chance

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Hi NB,

Quick question about bridging visas.

I will be on bridging visa A in Jan and in order to travel overseas m planning to apply for BVB. when I will come back, what will be the status of BVA? will it stand canceled and replaced by BVB? what about working rights? ( from 457)

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Quick question about bridging visas.
> 
> ...


Nothing will change as far as I know
Both BVA and BVB will be together
BVB will have a specific validity only and not indefinite like BVA 
You can work as usual till your pr application is decided

But consult a Mara agent to be sure

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> Nothing will change as far as I know
> Both BVA and BVB will be together
> BVB will have a specific validity only and not indefinite like BVA
> You can work as usual till your pr application is decided
> ...


hmm. ok Thanks. Will clarify this thing before applying BVB
Thank You


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Quick question about bridging visas.
> 
> ...


Just adding onto NB's comment. Once you are granted BVB, it replaces BVA.
BVB becomes _active _as soon as it is granted - meaning BVA story ends here.

The only difference is that BVB will allow you travel outside Australia _multiple times_ provided you come back to Aus within "Arrive by - xxxx " date mentioned on BVB grant. 

The work rights will be same as BVA.

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Just adding onto NB's comment. Once you are granted BVB, it replaces BVA.
> BVB becomes _active _as soon as it is granted - meaning BVA story ends here.
> 
> The only difference is that BVB will allow you travel outside Australia _multiple times_ provided you come back to Aus within "Arrive by - xxxx " date mentioned on BVB grant.
> ...


Thanks Hamza.

lodged- 06-Apr
No contact so far
261313 NSW


----------



## chadchad (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi NB how are you?

Just need your advice. I made an error in my EOI and I have received the pre-invite from NSW for 190 last Friday. I have submitted my application yesterday. Today I just realised the error.

In my EOI, i put my skilled employment in Australia from the time I started my job which was in Feb 2018. But I read online that you can only claim points for work experience in Australia after the deemed skilled date (which is a year after) as stated in VETASSESS positive letter.

Below is my points breakdown:
Age - 30
Education - 15
AU Study Requirement - 5
PTE - 20
CCL - 5
Partner Proficient English - 5
Experience (Feb 2018 to July 2019) - 5
Total: 85

But the experience should only start Feb 2019 so minus 5
Total: 80

What should I do now? I am so worried.


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a question regarding EOI. 
1. Is the DOE the date when the EOI was initially submitted?
2. I accidentally put an end date on the EOI for the experience. However, I am still working there. Is there a way to remove that?

TIA


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi NB.. since you are from IT field, a quick question on which ANZSCO code out of the two has more chances / weightage 261312 -Developer Programmer or 261313 -Software Engineer, whats your take?

And any idea if partner's points for english can be claimed on the basis of school / college certificates under new points scheme


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Rockstarapaque said:


> Hey guys, I have a question regarding EOI.
> 1. Is the DOE the date when the EOI was initially submitted?
> 2. I accidentally put an end date on the EOI for the experience. However, I am still working there. Is there a way to remove that?
> 
> TIA


1- no. It's the last date you have EOai submitted with any point changes. 

2- you can edit it. If removing end date doesn't changee your points then you can go and change it. No worries. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chadchad said:


> Hi NB how are you?
> 
> Just need your advice. I made an error in my EOI and I have received the pre-invite from NSW for 190 last Friday. I have submitted my application yesterday. Today I just realised the error.
> 
> ...


You have paid the DHA Application fees ?
If so, withdraw the application immediately
Maybe you will get some portion refund as you have just applied yesterday
Consult a Mara agent to be sure
but do asap

If you have paid just the NSW SS processing fees, email them your situation and ask for the next step

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rockstarapaque said:


> Hey guys, I have a question regarding EOI.
> 1. Is the DOE the date when the EOI was initially submitted?
> 2. I accidentally put an end date on the EOI for the experience. However, I am still working there. Is there a way to remove that?
> 
> TIA


1. The date of effect changes only when there is a change of points. Else it remains the same as it was when you lodged


2. You can edit the EOI
just leave the TO DATE blank

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Hi NB.. since you are from IT field, a quick question on which ANZSCO code out of the two has more chances / weightage 261312 -Developer Programmer or 261313 -Software Engineer, whats your take?
> 
> And any idea if partner's points for English can be claimed on the basis of school / college certificates under new points scheme


Under 189, equal
under 190 its like the flavour of the month
changes from state to state and time to time

You cant claim points for competent based on school college English certificate
Thats only functional English

Cheers


----------



## Sayeed14347 (Nov 5, 2019)

HI NB,

I got my ACS review result today where, again, they did not consider my Dell's experience and mentioned "Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO"

For review, I provided SD from my team lead where I mentioned only the RnR related to the DBA related work i did in Dell company. The same RnR i mentioned in my other company's work exp letter which is accepted.

Below is the reason they mentioned.

"I refer to your recent application for review of your pre-migration skills assessment requesting reassessment of your experience at Dell International Services in support of which you have submitted additional documentation which was not included in your original application.

One of senior assessors has closely gone through your revised documentation, as well as earlier job reference and confirms that the new reference document is not merely providing clarification of the role but is substantially at variance with the document that you had supplied earlier. In order to address this anomaly, the assessor has decided to consider both your references taken together. In examining those documents the assessor has concluded that your experience at Dell International Services is not closely related to your nominated occupation ANZSCO code 262111 (Database Administrator).
I can therefore confirm that your Review application is not successful. "



I am not able to understand why they didn't consider my dell exp even after i provided SD with correct RnR.

What should I do now to get this exp considered.

I am not able to get 3 yrs exp considered even though i have 6.5 yrs exp in DBA field and i can not apply for 190 as it needs minimum 3yrs exp.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sayeed14347 said:


> HI NB,
> 
> I got my ACS review result today where, again, they did not consider my Dell's experience and mentioned "Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO"
> 
> ...


There is nothing you can do about it
You should have given the sd in the first instance
You have to accept it and move on

Cheers


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi,

In Form 1221, Question 24 "Current Emplyment Details", Do I need to mention my Email address or HR Manager's Email address ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majidk said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Form 1221, Question 24 "Current Emplyment Details", Do I need to mention my Email address or HR Manager's Email address ?


HR manager

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> HR manager
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Is it mandatory for both applicants to mention the HR email address? As in my spouse case it's a start-up and they don't have HR. So mentioning founder email address may result them knowing about PR application before we tell them. 

I have submitted my visa application yesterday with my email address mentioned in this question (spouse office email address in spouse 1221 form). Shall I leave it as it is or submit some correction form. 

P.S: it keeps the email field name as vague (not specifying it to be employer) as it clearly mention the employer word in same question for other fields. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Is it mandatory for both applicants to mention the HR email address? As in my spouse case it's a start-up and they don't have HR. So mentioning founder email address may result them knowing about PR application before we tell them.
> 
> I have submitted my visa application yesterday with my email address mentioned in this question (spouse office email address in spouse 1221 form). Shall I leave it as it is or submit some correction form.
> 
> ...


Nothing is mandatory 
It’s all on how much comfortable you are about giving the information 
You have to give the employer email in that
Founder, hr or team leader is immaterial
The department is not going to start calling up your employer from tomorrow 
Don’t be paranoid

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> Nothing is mandatory
> It’s all on how much comfortable you are about giving the information
> You have to give the employer email in that
> Founder, hr or team leader is immaterial
> ...


So what's the right process to fix it. 1023 form?

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> So what's the right process to fix it. 1023 form?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Yes

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing good.

My 189 visa is already lodge.
Recently, my USA B1/B2 visa is approved. My travel dates to USA are not fixed (have tentative dates) 
Please suggest how to inform the department for the approval for B1/B2 visa.

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> ...


It’s not required
Only as and when you actually move to USA, you have to inform the co

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s not required
> Only as and when you actually move to USA, you have to inform the co
> 
> Cheers


Visit to USA may be after an year or later, in that case also I do not have to inform the department about the Business visa for USA approval?


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi guys, My PTE score is expiring on 15th december but I have heard it will valid for 3 yrs for immigration purpose. My question is that how do I send the score to DHA. I am pretty sure i haven't sent my dcore to them when we are asked to book the test.

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Visit to USA may be after an year or later, in that case also I do not have to inform the department about the Business visa for USA approval?


Nope
Visas issue by other countries is a day to day affair
If you would have got a green card, that you would have to inform 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rockstarapaque said:


> Hi guys, My PTE score is expiring on 15th december but I have heard it will valid for 3 yrs for immigration purpose. My question is that how do I send the score to DHA. I am pretty sure i haven't sent my dcore to them when we are asked to book the test.
> 
> TIA


Login to PTEA website and send your scores to DHA ASAP

Keep the confirmation email safely

Cheers


----------



## ahmad.muscat (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi NB,

just want to check with you regarding 887 visa for dependents. i would be the primary applicant .do dependents also need to stay 2 years while applying for 887 visa? i checked online but could not find right information regarding dependents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahmad.muscat said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> just want to check with you regarding 887 visa for dependents. i would be the primary applicant .do dependents also need to stay 2 years while applying for 887 visa? i checked online but could not find right information regarding dependents.


What are the conditions put on the Dependent visa grant letters ?

Cheers


----------



## ahmad.muscat (Jul 2, 2019)

NB said:


> What are the conditions put on the Dependent visa grant letters ?
> 
> Cheers


condition 8539 - must stay in specified area.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahmad.muscat said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> just want to check with you regarding 887 visa for dependents. i would be the primary applicant .do dependents also need to stay 2 years while applying for 887 visa? i checked online but could not find right information regarding dependents.


See the conditions on the dependent visa grant letter 

Cheers


----------



## ahmad.muscat (Jul 2, 2019)

NB said:


> See the conditions on the dependent visa grant letter
> 
> Cheers


for all visa holders , the condition is same "stay in specified area'


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahmad.muscat said:


> for all visa holders , the condition is same "stay in specified area'


Consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## ahmad.muscat (Jul 2, 2019)

NB said:


> Consult a Mara agent
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, i will try to get in touch with MARA agent. thx for your help


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> Visas issue by other countries is a day to day affair
> If you would have got a green card, that you would have to inform
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB!


----------



## khirve (Sep 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Consult a Mara agent
> 
> Cheers


Heard that definition of regional area has changed and even though you have 489 visa from SA you can go to Perth for a job. Is it so ?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you NB.
> ...


Hi NB,
Hope you are well. 
So I got my acs skill assessment result letter today. 
As per it , my qualifications (Master in IT and Bachelors in IT) has been assessed as “unsuitable” Under 261111. The reason is - due to lack of information/documentation. I am not sure what I missed as I uploaded all the documents I used for my 2613 assessment. 
However, my work experience has been assessed as suitable for 2.5 years. 
They didn’t even assess my PY certificate as there is no mention of that in the ACS letter. 

Question- 
What do you think I should do? I matched the courses for MIT and MIS from my university and 7-8 courses are same for both. 

Kind regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

khirve said:


> Heard that definition of regional area has changed and even though you have 489 visa from SA you can go to Perth for a job. Is it so ?


Not sure how it will work out

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyHuman said:


> Hi NB,
> Hope you are well.
> So I got my acs skill assessment result letter today.
> As per it , my qualifications (Master in IT and Bachelors in IT) has been assessed as “unsuitable” Under 261111. The reason is - due to lack of information/documentation. I am not sure what I missed as I uploaded all the documents I used for my 2613 assessment.
> ...


The documents required for ACS assessment has changed recently 
Did you apply with the complete new set of evidence ?

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


The link I followed was this : 
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...lines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf#page15

Do you know if there is any updated one? I am sorry I couldn’t find any other. 

Kind regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyHuman said:


> The link I followed was this :
> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...lines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf#page15
> 
> Do you know if there is any updated one? I am sorry I couldn’t find any other.
> ...


This is the latest version

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > The link I followed was this :
> ...


So what do you reckon i should or can do? 
Is it worth applying for a review or appeal as my work experience is assessed positive but had my qualification been assessed as well, I would have received 10 points. 

I know people who studied business analysis and IS and got assessed under 261313. Not sure what happened in my case. 😞 😕


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi,

My first cousin ( Dad'd brother's son) is having PR in Australia. Is he can sponsor me for PR. Will i get any additional points. What are the procedure for the same to get that points. Can anyone explain me. Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bijoytsamuel said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first cousin ( Dad'd brother's son) is having PR in Australia. Is he can sponsor me for PR. Will i get any additional points. What are the procedure for the same to get that points. Can anyone explain me. Thanks in advance


Does he live in regional Australia ?
Only then he can sponsor you as family and you will also have to live and work in regional Australia 
Under 189/190 you get no additional points from him

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

I got NSW 190 PR grant last month. My wife n son are moving to Sydney on 23rd Dec 19. Is there any rule wherein primary applicant has to visit first. Both are dependents.

We have no visa conditions mentioned on PR.

Please guide.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got NSW 190 PR grant last month. My wife n son are moving to Sydney on 23rd Dec 19. Is there any rule wherein primary applicant has to visit first. Both are dependents.
> 
> ...


If there is no condition, then you can move in any sequence 

Cheers


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got NSW 190 PR grant last month. My wife n son are moving to Sydney on 23rd Dec 19. Is there any rule wherein primary applicant has to visit first. Both are dependents.
> 
> ...


Anyone can visit first. Primary or the dependents.


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes he lives in perth. Whats the procedure to sponsor. I heard in 491 we will get some additional points if a relative sponsor


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bijoytsamuel said:


> Yes he lives in perth. Whats the procedure to sponsor. I heard in 491 we will get some additional points if a relative sponsor


You Will get 15 points 
You can be sponsored by him 
Check the rules for family sponsorship under 491
I have no idea about it 

Cheers


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi, NB.

I wanted to take NAATI in the coming year. However, I need to secure a tourist visa first. Will my tourist visa application be rejected if it is my first time travelling out of my country? Let’s also assume that I already booked a schedule for NAATI and attached it with my visa application.

Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Hi, NB.
> 
> I wanted to take NAATI in the coming year. However, I need to secure a tourist visa first. Will my tourist visa application be rejected if it is my first time travelling out of my country? Let’s also assume that I already booked a schedule for NAATI and attached it with my visa application.
> 
> Thank you!


Do you have a steady job ?
Property in india 
Relatives ?

If so, most probably your application will not be rejected 
Apply under tourist visa business class option and attach the NAATI test date confirmation 

Cheers


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

australiandreams said:


> Hi, NB.
> 
> I wanted to take NAATI in the coming year. However, I need to secure a tourist visa first. Will my tourist visa application be rejected if it is my first time travelling out of my country? Let’s also assume that I already booked a schedule for NAATI and attached it with my visa application.
> 
> Thank you!



Travelled last February to Australia on Tourist 600 class visa. Your proper bank documents (steady income source) and specific reason to travel to Australia will be enough. If you have relatives there, put their name, address and contact details (This will help in avoiding hotel bookings and all).


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you very much to the both of you! 😊


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi NB,

One query.
Can I apply for jobs in New Zealand with Australia PR?

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi NB,

For employment payment evidence, I am planning to attach bank statements in addition to payslips. Some questions around the bank statement -
a. Couple of banks(SBI) just supplied a plain PDF with branch details and name without any logo. Whereas statements from banks like HDFC and ICICI have their logo's, customer details etc and looks more proper. Will ACS accept this plain looking PDF as payment evidence? Should I get them put a bank seal or something? 
b. Couple of past employer salary credit statements in the bank statements do not include the employer name - just mentions "Salary for month..." - is that sufficient?
c. The bank statements contain plenty of other transactions - should I highlight the salary credit ones?

Thanks for your time, NB..

d. And, also is it fine that I am missing 3 payslips for an employment I held for 3.5 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> One query.
> Can I apply for jobs in New Zealand with Australia PR?
> ...


Yes
You are eligible to live and work in NZ with an Australian PR

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission65points said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For employment payment evidence, I am planning to attach bank statements in addition to payslips. Some questions around the bank statement -
> a. Couple of banks(SBI) just supplied a plain PDF with branch details and name without any logo. Whereas statements from banks like HDFC and ICICI have their logo's, customer details etc and looks more proper. Will ACS accept this plain looking PDF as payment evidence? Should I get them put a bank seal or something?
> ...


a. A seal is desirable 
b. As long as the figures match, it should be ok
c. Yes
d. Not an issue 

Cheers


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi NB, sorry but one more question - some of the experience letter issued do not have the hours worked per week. It does state that I was a full time employee. Is that sufficient? One experience letter do not contain full time/part time status as well. It is doubtful that I can get these letters resissued as well. Any advice?


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB, 

I have a similar question on submitting bank statements while lodging VISA. 

I have monthly bank statements as pdf from ING VYASA Bank in my inbox emails. 
And the bank got merged into some other bank probably in 2015. In this situation, would submitting the bank statement pdfs without bank seal as a proof of employment work?
Any thoughts, how it can be taken forward.

Thanks.


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

Ankush0987 said:


> And the bank got merged into some other bank probably in 2015. .


Just my 2 cents here. I had the same situation with SBT which got merged with SBI. The same branch(which is now SBI) provided the bank statements. Won't the bank(I think Kotak) that ING Vysya got merged into give you the statements? They should have all the records..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission65points said:


> Hi NB, sorry but one more question - some of the experience letter issued do not have the hours worked per week. It does state that I was a full time employee. Is that sufficient? One experience letter do not contain full time/part time status as well. It is doubtful that I can get these letters resissued as well. Any advice?


At what stage of the process are you
Make a signature like most members have done

Cheers


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

Venerable NB Sir,

I need to confirm that the affidavit for the 'one and the same person' used for evidence of name change in visa application, can be notarized only or it must be attested from the Foreign Affairs Office and Embassy?

Your kind response is highly appreciated.


----------



## sraju (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Team, 
I have applied for my PR (189 visa) but it's not active yet as I am currently on my Temporary Resident Visa (485). If I need to travel overseas while my TR is active and bridging visa is not active yet, do I need to apply for Bridging visa (B). My 485 visa will expire next year only.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Baaghi said:


> Venerable NB Sir,
> 
> I need to confirm that the affidavit for the 'one and the same person' used for evidence of name change in visa application, can be notarized only or it must be attested from the Foreign Affairs Office and Embassy?
> 
> Your kind response is highly appreciated.


Notary is sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sraju said:


> Hi Team,
> I have applied for my PR (189 visa) but it's not active yet as I am currently on my Temporary Resident Visa (485). If I need to travel overseas while my TR is active and bridging visa is not active yet, do I need to apply for Bridging visa (B). My 485 visa will expire next year only.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


Your bridging visa is not active, so the question of BVB doesn’t arise

You will enter on your 485

Cheers


----------



## taurus555 (Dec 8, 2019)

@NB You are a great help for people here. I have a query. 
I have always been interested to migrating to Canada but recently started to lookup Australian immigration, I have read most of your posts on this forum and have some basic understanding about the process. 
But still I have a very basic question that my points in SkillSelect add up to 70 points. With 7 bands in all modules in IELTS GT. 
All the applicants who are applying for 189 or 491, do they get an ITA with such low scores?? Considering that recent rounds of Invitations for Accountants (ID 22111) was 90(sky-high). If not, then how can one improve this score being in home country ?? Because even if I score 8 each in IELTS this will push my score to 80, which is still not enough? 

Am I missing something very basic in all this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

taurus555 said:


> @NB You are a great help for people here. I have a query.
> I have always been interested to migrating to Canada but recently started to lookup Australian immigration, I have read most of your posts on this forum and have some basic understanding about the process.
> But still I have a very basic question that my points in SkillSelect add up to 70 points. With 7 bands in all modules in IELTS GT.
> All the applicants who are applying for 189 or 491, do they get an ITA with such low scores?? Considering that recent rounds of Invitations for Accountants (ID 22111) was 90(sky-high). If not, then how can one improve this score being in home country ?? Because even if I score 8 each in IELTS this will push my score to 80, which is still not enough?
> ...


The points system is not rocket science
Use any points calculator and you can see what all points can be scored by an applicant 
It’s extremely hard to go above 80 points without doing PY, NAATI etc. 

In the coming round after 16 nov changes, I will not be surprised if the points requirements for accountants touch 100

Cheers


----------



## taurus555 (Dec 8, 2019)

NB said:


> The points system is not rocket science
> Use any points calculator and you can see what all points can be scored by an applicant
> It’s extremely hard to go above 80 points without doing PY, NAATI etc.
> 
> ...


Exactly. There is no rocket science. How people even on this forum are getting the invitations then? With scores in 70 range?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

taurus555 said:


> Exactly. There is no rocket science. How people even on this forum are getting the invitations then? With scores in 70 range?


Become a plumber and you will get invited even at 60 points

Cheers


----------



## taurus555 (Dec 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Become a plumber and you will get invited even at 60 points
> 
> Cheers


Haha. Got your point.


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

NB said:


> At what stage of the process are you
> Make a signature like most members have done
> 
> Cheers


I am still consolidating documents. I just gave my IELTS exam and awaiting results. Once I have them, I shall put a signature.

Do you think the absence of mention of number of hours worked will lead to rejection of work experience by ACS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission65points said:


> I am still consolidating documents. I just gave my IELTS exam and awaiting results. Once I have them, I shall put a signature.
> 
> Do you think the absence of mention of number of hours worked will lead to rejection of work experience by ACS?


Drop an email to ACS and ask

Cheers


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi NB. Kindly confirm this if you don’t mind:

If my work experience is about to cross the 5-year mark (w/c means additional 5 points), will my DOE change? Or will it reman the same from the date I submit my EOI?


I have read that my DOE will change to the date my points changed. Please confirm sir.
Thank you! 😊


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

NB said:


> If you continue with him, he may defraud you further or sabotage your application
> 
> Better to stay away from such crooks
> Write off the 1.4 lacs and apply directly or through some other reputed agency
> ...


Hi NB,

I have got my ACS skills assessment with a positive result. Now I have told my agent that I don't want to continue with their relationship. Still, Do i need to send out an email to ACS?


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

australiandreams said:


> Hi NB. Kindly confirm this if you don’t mind:
> 
> If my work experience is about to cross the 5-year mark (w/c means additional 5 points), will my DOE change? Or will it reman the same from the date I submit my EOI?
> 
> ...


Sorry i just found the answer (i.e. the doe will change) from the December 2019 thread. Thanks!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

australiandreams said:


> Hi NB. Kindly confirm this if you don’t mind:
> 
> If my work experience is about to cross the 5-year mark (w/c means additional 5 points), will my DOE change? Or will it reman the same from the date I submit my EOI?
> 
> ...


It would only change if it's 5 year from skill assessment met date and not overall 5 years experience. 

For example you graduated in June 2014 but ACS or whatever assessment authority counter skill assessment met date as July 2016 or whatever. Then your experience counts from met date to current date minus any gaps. If that becomes year then DOE would change but at this point DOE doesn't matter as first priority is points among other criteria

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bijoytsamuel said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> I have got my ACS skills assessment with a positive result. Now I have told my agent that I don't want to continue with their relationship. Still, Do i need to send out an email to ACS?


You don't have to inform anything to ACS. Their job is done after giving you the assessment. 

EOI on other hand you need to lodge yourself now if not already lodged by agent. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

*Usual country of residence in EOI?*

Hi NB,

Need clarification to complete the EOI application.

I am from India.

Currently, I am living in NSW for the last 3 years under 457 visa.

What should be the Usual country of residence? 

Australia or India?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need clarification to complete the EOI application.
> 
> ...


Australia

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Hi NB. Kindly confirm this if you don’t mind:
> 
> If my work experience is about to cross the 5-year mark (w/c means additional 5 points), will my DOE change? Or will it reman the same from the date I submit my EOI?
> 
> ...


That’s correct
Your DOE will reset to the current date 
If the EOI is more then a few months old, then withdraw that EOI and submit a fresh one

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bijoytsamuel said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have got my ACS skills assessment with a positive result. Now I have told my agent that I don't want to continue with their relationship. Still, Do i need to send out an email to ACS?


No harm in informing ACS

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> It would only change if it's 5 year from skill assessment met date and not overall 5 years experience.
> 
> For example you graduated in June 2014 but ACS or whatever assessment authority counter skill assessment met date as July 2016 or whatever. Then your experience counts from met date to current date minus any gaps. If that becomes year then DOE would change but at this point DOE doesn't matter as first priority is points among other criteria
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Even GOD cannot understand what you are trying to say

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> Even GOD cannot understand what you are trying to say
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Glad to know you asked God about this ;p 

No offence, but please allow margin as one can make mistake while typing from mobile. Afterall I am human not God  also I accept that it's my mistake that I didn't proof read it due to rushing towards meeting.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## SyedUmairAshraf (Dec 11, 2019)

Dear,

I have completed my assessment thru RPL route. I got following result:

- My qualification, completed on May 2019, has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a Major in computing.

- My employment after 31 August 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 262112 (ICT Security Specialist).

However, my following experience was considered as relevant:

Dates: 09/09 - 05/18 - 8 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Assistant Manager Infrastructure Security Analyst
Employer 1
Country: Outside Of Australia

Dates: 05/18 - 03/19 - 0 year(s) 11 month(s)
Position: Manager IT Security
Employer 2
Country: Outside Of Australia 

My question is:

1. Can i claim points from 31 August 2017 in DOHA/EOI? or else my work experience will be counted after the completion of my qualification/AQF equivalent Diploma (i.e. May 2019)?

2. My work experience deduction should be maximum 5 years as per ACS criteria since I am having AQF Diploma with a Major in computing?

Thank you for your guidance....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Glad to know you asked God about this ;p
> 
> No offence, but please allow margin as one can make mistake while typing from mobile. Afterall I am human not God  also I accept that it's my mistake that I didn't proof read it due to rushing towards meeting.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


I don’t understand the urgency in answering the question when you were in a hurry
There was no life or death situation here
Anyways, as long as you are careful, no harm done

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SyedUmairAshraf said:


> Dear,
> 
> I have completed my assessment thru RPL route. I got following result:
> 
> ...


1. You can claim points from 01 sep 2017
2. Without knowing your complete education and work history , I can’t comment
I don’t have time to go into such detail
If you are sure that it should be 5 years, you can go for review or appeal

Cheers


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi NB,

Hope all is well with you.

Needed a favour, if you can assist in getting a clarity about Parents Visa:-

1. Me and my wife landed in Mel, Aus on June 7,2019 as PR (189).
2. We are expecting in last week of December and hence, I applied and got Visitor Visa for my parents (aged Father 67yrs, Mother 59yrs) on Sept.10,2019 (Must not enter after/Expiry date Sept.10, 2020). Their Visitor visa doesnt have 'No Further Stay' condition, hence they can apply for another visa within Australia. In addition, they can stay for 12 months max in 18 months period. They were planning to visit us in the first week of December, 2019.
3. Unfortunately, my father got ill in October and I had to travel back to India on Oct.8, 2019. Things further tuned ugly for us, and my father passed away on Nov.15,2019. In the meantime, my wife also joined me in India on Nov.1,2019. 

Since Oct.7,2019, I am in India and as we are in no fly zone (due to wife's pregnancy), we will have to stay here in India until Feb, 2020.

Now, my question is, :-
As the only child, I wish to apply PR (143 contributory parent Visa) for my mother. But I wont be able to apply for the same until I complete 2 years as a lawful Australian resident.

1. Can I consider myself as a 2-year lawful resident on June 8, 2021? even though I ll be absent from Australia for four months (Oct, 2019 to Feb, 2020)?

2. Will I be able to apply for 143 Contributory Visa for my Mom from within Australia after June8, 2021 and she will be granted a bridge visa? or she will not be granted a 'Bridge' Visa at all?

I ll highly appreciate your suggestions re the same. or If you have contact details of any Immi lawyer who can help me with the situation online, I ll be grateful.

Thanks in anticipation.

BR
AusMigrant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope all is well with you.
> 
> ...


1. It would be risky.
There is an early 4-5 years wait in getting the grant
So 3 months really doesn’t matter
Apply when you actually complete 2 years in Australia 

2. 143 visa applications dont get bridging visa

Cheers


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant (Jun 6, 2018)

How about Subclass 173 visa? Does it get Bridge visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> How about Subclass 173 visa? Does it get Bridge visa?


No idea

Cheers


----------



## SyedUmairAshraf (Dec 11, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. You can claim points from 01 sep 2017
> 2. Without knowing your complete education and work history , I can’t comment
> I don’t have time to go into such detail
> If you are sure that it should be 5 years, you can go for review or appeal
> ...


My qualification is Certified Information Security Manager (CISM) from Information Systems Audit and Control Association (ISACA)


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi NB,

I am seeing some of the posts here in expat related to the s56 form asking for a reference letter mentioning the salary in that. Is that seriously required? Does all the CO asks for it? Recently I have lodged my visa but I didn't have this salary mentioned in my reference letter. What do you suggest getting me this letter up now or wait until the CO contact? Please advise me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am seeing some of the posts here in expat related to the s56 form asking for a reference letter mentioning the salary in that. Is that seriously required? Does all the CO asks for it? Recently I have lodged my visa but I didn't have this salary mentioned in my reference letter. What do you suggest getting me this letter up now or wait until the CO contact? Please advise me.


Some cases the CO ask for it
Very difficult to say it will be asked from you or not
If it is not too much trouble you can get the letter and keep with you
Else wait for the co to ask

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> Some cases the CO ask for it
> Very difficult to say it will be asked from you or not
> If it is not too much trouble you can get the letter and keep with you
> Else wait for the co to ask
> ...


Ok fine. I will try to get them once asked from CO. Thank you NB for your answer.


----------



## SyedUmairAshraf (Dec 11, 2019)

SyedUmairAshraf said:


> My qualification is Certified Information Security Manager (CISM) from Information Systems Audit and Control Association (ISACA)


anyone?


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> I must have uploaded about 500 odd documents overall
> Now I had to merge them into 50 odd files
> 
> This is also a tricky part and requires a lot of attention so that the documents are not haphazard and the CO can immediately see what he wants one after the other
> ...


Hi NB,

Can you please give an idea on how one can arrange tax documents ?

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ankush0987 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please give an idea on how one can arrange tax documents ?
> 
> Thanks,


You have to do the hard work yourself

Each person has unique circumstances and there is no one size fits all solution 

Cheers


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Ankush0987 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Sure.
Another question is, can I provide all three tax documents( Form 16, Form 26AS and ITR-V.), if available?


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Hi NB, 

I have filed my 190 application on 06-Apr. At that time I didn't upload the payg and tax assessment notice (3rd party evidence) for the period July-2018 to jun-2019 since it wasn't tax ready. Although I uploaded payslips till April 2019.

Now I have payg, ATO notice, and payslips up till today.

Should I upload these docs? will it impact my processing time?

Thanks
06-Apr
261313
Received.


----------



## Aish$ (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello NB,

Hope you are well and good

A query:

One of the company my wife worked paid salary through cash...we submitted everything and now going to submit cash vouchers(since there was no payslip, we have salary certificate though)

My query is, the voucher is not colored and it is black/white

Should I get it notarized??

I lodged visa by June 20 and waiting without any co contact

Thanks for all your help as always


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have filed my 190 application on 06-Apr. At that time I didn't upload the payg and tax assessment notice (3rd party evidence) for the period July-2018 to jun-2019 since it wasn't tax ready. Although I uploaded payslips till April 2019.
> 
> ...


Do it asap

They are very important 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ankush0987 said:


> Sure.
> Another question is, can I provide all three tax documents( Form 16, Form 26AS and ITR-V.), if available?


Yes

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aish$ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Hope you are well and good
> 
> ...


Have you claimed spouse points ?
Which country was this experience in ?
How long was this experience?
Better to get it notarised

Cheers


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Ankush0987 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure.
> ...


Thank you NB.


----------



## Harsh2604 (May 19, 2018)

*Moving to Australia*

I have been granted visa 489 state sponsorship from Tasmania. Can I stay for short period of time with my family member in another state before moving to Tasmania?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harsh2604 said:


> I have been granted visa 489 state sponsorship from Tasmania. Can I stay for short period of time with my family member in another state before moving to Tasmania?


How much time ?
You cannot rent a house or work under any circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## Harsh2604 (May 19, 2018)

NB said:


> How much time ?
> You cannot rent a house or work under any circumstances
> 
> Cheers


Probably a month and yes I am not planning on renting or working while I am there. 

Thank you for your response. I highly appreciate it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harsh2604 said:


> Probably a month and yes I am not planning on renting or working while I am there.
> 
> Thank you for your response. I highly appreciate it.


That should not be an issue 

Cheers


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi NB,

Request your advice regarding whether to mark past employment (which recently became more than 10 years old, but a portion of it was assessed positive by Vetassess earlier) as relevant or not-relevant in the EOI. The details are as follows.

Total period of employment: 01-Apr-2008 to 30-Nov-2009. 
Skills assessment was done by Vetassess in June 2019 in which it considered:
Period 01-Jun-2008 to 31-May-2009 towards qualifying period and 
Period 01-Jun-2009 to 30-Nov-2009 as positive.
I’m creating a fresh EOI now and thus this employment is now beyond 10 years. So, the question is which of the following two options would you recommend:

Marking the period ‘01-Jun-2009 to 30-Nov-2009’ as relevant and prior period as not-relevant (rationale: to be consistent with Vetassess outcome letter)
Marking entire employment as not-relevant in EOI (rationale: it is now beyond 10 years)
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VK246 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Request your advice regarding whether to mark past employment (which recently became more than 10 years old, but a portion of it was assessed positive by Vetassess earlier) as relevant or not-relevant in the EOI. The details are as follows.
> 
> ...


Option 2

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello NB,

I am yet to receive a "pre-invite" from the state of NSW (I am hoping). The problem is, the company for which I work recently changed their address (physical location). It is in the same city, just a few kms from our previous office location. Also, my company just launched a new website (change in email address of HR), they got a new phone number and their letterhead has changed as well along with the above information. I had supplied the old contact information during my VETASSESS assessment. Now, if I get an invitation, should I provide a letter from my HR/Company mentioning the new contact information (in case they want to verify my employment)? Please advise. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I am yet to receive a "pre-invite" from the state of NSW (I am hoping). The problem is, the company for which I work recently changed their address (physical location). It is in the same city, just a few kms from our previous office location. Also, my company just launched a new website (change in email address of HR), they got a new phone number and their letterhead has changed as well along with the above information. I had supplied the old contact information during my VETASSESS assessment. Now, if I get an invitation, should I provide a letter from my HR/Company mentioning the new contact information (in case they want to verify my employment)? Please advise.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Nsw does not do any verification 
Verification if any to be done will be done by DHA after you get the final invite and submit your application 
At that time you can get a letter from HR mentioning the new address and contact details in the application 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> Nsw does not do any verification
> Verification if any to be done will be done by DHA after you get the final invite and submit your application
> At that time you can get a letter from HR mentioning the new address and contact details in the application
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much NB, much appreciated! Like always, you are a great guide in the immigration process.


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

One of my friend got this statement in his acs letter and currently unable to understand the outcome of his result. He has done his Btech in Information technology

Dates: 10/15 - 03/17 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Analyst - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: xyz
Country: Outside Of Australia

Dates: 01/18 - 11/19 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Marketing Automation Specialist - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: xyz
Country: Outside Of Australia

His report states that - Your skills have been assessed to be unsuitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 261312 (Developer Programmer). Does that mean it falls under any of the other below skills?
If so, can you please advice as in which code should he be going with? As he is about to submit a review application to be assessed with a different ANZSCO code.

261311 Analyst Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester

Please do advice.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> One of my friend got this statement in his acs letter and currently unable to understand the outcome of his result. He has done his Btech in Information technology
> 
> Dates: 10/15 - 03/17 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
> Position: Analyst - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation
> ...


Recently a lot of applications were rejected by ACS as they did not give the evidence as per the new requirements 

Did he do do ?

Cheers


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

I am not aware of what the new requirements are? Can you please let me know!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> I am not aware of what the new requirements are? Can you please let me know!


Check ACS website 

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi NB,

I am already having an EOI with 85+5 points for Victoria 261313. I am thinking of applying ACS with software tester job code 261314 as i have done those roles as part of my projects too. I want to increase my chances for 190 Victoria. Please advise if i can apply ACS for with Software tester job code. Is this allowed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am already having an EOI with 85+5 points for Victoria 261313. I am thinking of applying ACS with software tester job code 261314 as i have done those roles as part of my projects too. I want to increase my chances for 190 Victoria. Please advise if i can apply ACS for with Software tester job code. Is this allowed?


Many applicants have assessment done under multiple Anzsco codes 
Whether ACS will give you a positive assessment or not, will depend on your paperwork 
Make sure that you submit the evidence as per the new rules

Cheers


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Is there any support to the claim that people should avoid moving to AU in the months of Dec-Jan?
They state that hiring is almost non existent due to Christmas and the holidays season.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lucky_chikna said:


> Is there any support to the claim that people should avoid moving to AU in the months of Dec-Jan?
> They state that hiring is almost non existent due to Christmas and the holidays season.


That’s the consensus 

Cheers


----------



## derek1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi NB

Just had a doubt. If at all DHA does an employment verification does it contact only the person who has signed on your statutory declaration (roles Letter) or does it contact a higher up at the organisation. Just wanted to clear the air because the higher ups would never ever reply to such a mail


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derek1969 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Just had a doubt. If at all DHA does an employment verification does it contact only the person who has signed on your statutory declaration (roles Letter) or does it contact a higher up at the organisation. Just wanted to clear the air because the higher ups would never ever reply to such a mail


Generally they contact the hr or manager after looking up the contact details from the website 
They rarely contact the person signing the SD

Cheers


----------



## derek1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks NB for your reply.Just another quick question Is there any way of finding out whether they have sent the verification mail and are waiting for the reply. Coz the higher ups may not let me necessarily know about the mail and may not even reply to it. What to do in such a situation. 



NB said:


> derek1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derek1969 said:


> Thanks NB for your reply.Just another quick question Is there any way of finding out whether they have sent the verification mail and are waiting for the reply. Coz the higher ups may not let me necessarily know about the mail and may not even reply to it. What to do in such a situation.


Nope

The person to whom it has been sent , if at all, can let you know
DHA will not share the details with you
If there is no reply or an adverse reply, the CO will issue you a natural justice letter asking for your explanation 

Cheers


----------



## derek1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks NB



NB said:


> derek1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB for your reply.Just another quick question Is there any way of finding out whether they have sent the verification mail and are waiting for the reply. Coz the higher ups may not let me necessarily know about the mail and may not even reply to it. What to do in such a situation.
> ...


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Many applicants have assessment done under multiple Anzsco codes
> Whether ACS will give you a positive assessment or not, will depend on your paperwork
> Make sure that you submit the evidence as per the new rules
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi all, I will be at around 85 points by July 2020 with state nomination if I clear NAATI coming February. I will be at 90 points with state nomination if I wait till July 2021 due to 1 year of Australian Work experience. I'm currently on a TSS 482 Visa, do you think it is even worth to apply EOI with 85 coming July? Reading all the comments on all the threads is just outright scary with people saying it is impossible even with 90 points. If I apply with 85, how long do I have to wait to even get an invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultraquantum said:


> Hi all, I will be at around 85 points by July 2020 with state nomination if I clear NAATI coming February. I will be at 90 points with state nomination if I wait till July 2021 due to 1 year of Australian Work experience. I'm currently on a TSS 482 Visa, do you think it is even worth to apply EOI with 85 coming July? Reading all the comments on all the threads is just outright scary with people saying it is impossible even with 90 points. If I apply with 85, how long do I have to wait to even get an invite?


You don’t lose anything by applying right now
Maybe you will get lucky and get SS
Everytime your points increase, withdraw the earlier EOI and submit a fresh one

Cheers


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

NB said:


> You don’t lose anything by applying right now
> Maybe you will get lucky and get SS
> Everytime your points increase, withdraw the earlier EOI and submit a fresh one
> 
> Cheers


Thanks so much NB. I will try and apply coming July 2020 once I clear my NAATI and hopefully I get Vic state nomination.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Is it possible to obtain PCC in India before obtaining grant!? Since I saw we need to provide proof of visa or employment with foreign company to passport seva Kendra for PCC.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Is it possible to obtain PCC in India before obtaining grant!? Since I saw we need to provide proof of visa or employment with foreign company to passport seva Kendra for PCC.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Yes
numerous cities now have online police portals - create an account > login & generate a request > upload a request document e.g. from your employer > make the payment, usually Rs. 250/- 
either u contact your local Police Station or wait for them to contact you
Cheers ! n a merry Christmas 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Is it possible to obtain PCC in India before obtaining grant!? Since I saw we need to provide proof of visa or employment with foreign company to passport seva Kendra for PCC.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


You cannot get a grant Untill you provide the Indian pcc
You have heard wrong

Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

POSTING IT FOR A FRIEND.

There are 3 different codes for Software Engineers mentioned on anzco website with almost same roles and responsibilities.

261312 - Developer Programmer 
261399 - Software and Application Programmer
261313 - Software Engineer

My friend is working as 'Technical Lead' in his current organization.

Could you please suggest 
1. which one should he choose for ACS application as all three codes have almost same roles and responsibilities mentioned on Anzco website?
2. Is the time frame same for each one of these in terms of recieving the visa after lodgement or will it vary as per the code?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> POSTING IT FOR A FRIEND.
> 
> ...


1- if he is targeting only 189 then it doesn't matter. For 190 it may have some difference but lately I haven't seen any. So it's fine for picking any 261312/261313. These two are the common ones. 

2- overall 2613 is what matters and not the last two digit. Processing time for all are same so as the points for invite. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> POSTING IT FOR A FRIEND.
> 
> ...


1. Most go for 261313

2. The time taken for processing is same for all ANzsco codes and points

If he is looking for state sponsorship, then it may differ from code to code and state to state and time to time

Cheers


----------



## Shwetha10 (Feb 5, 2018)

SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
Load Previous
NB
Member
Join: Mar 2017
Posts: 18000
Down under



1 day ago · #8416
krishnamurthyraju said:
Original Post
Hi All,

One of my friends is helping me on my PR - ACS Documents submission.
He has done it by his own in 2017, he did notary for each and every document stating "True Copy" along with stamp and lawyer signature on it.

When I checked the ACS -Skill Assessment Guidelines, it seems above was mandatory till 2018. As per the latest Guidelines they only ask for Colour copy min 300dpi and nothing mentioned about "True Copy".

Can someone please clarify, Do we need to have all the documents(colour) to be assessted ?

Also, I prepared RPL document as per his guidance, but after reading the "Skill Assessment Guidelines", it was only required for NON-ICT education background.
My education Qualification is B.Tech CSE & Profession: Oracle DBA - 262111, Do I need go with (Skills) or (RPL) ?

As I have my RPL document ready, is there any advantage if I go with it?

Skills Assessment (Skills)
Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)

experience:
1year - system administrator
7years - Oracle Apps DBA

I am little confused, someone please clarify.

Thanks,
Raju


Each case is unique

If you are going to follow your friend, you are going to land in serious trouble
He does not know anything and I am surprised that he got a grant

If you don’t have the time or inclination to study the process, you should go through a Mara agent

Specifically To your query, you have to study the ACS guidelines and apply
RPL is not required in your case nor attestation


Cheers
krishnamurthyraju
New Member
Join: Sep 2019
Posts: 23
India



1 day ago · #8417
NB said:
Original Post
Each case is unique

If you are going to follow your friend, you are going to land in serious trouble
He does not know anything and I am surprised that he got a grant

If you don’t have the time or inclination to study the process, you should go through a Mara agent

Specifically To your query, you have to study the ACS guidelines and apply
RPL is not required in your case nor attestation


Cheers


Thanks Newbiez, I will make time and study the document.
Shwetha10
online
New Member
Join: Feb 2018
Posts: 13
India



1 day ago · #8418
Hello NB,

I would like to take your advice on my profile in detail, please suggest.

ANSZCO - 234111 ( Agriculture Consultant)

Age : 32 30 Points
Experience: 8+ Years 15 Points
Qualification: Bsc Agriculture 15 Points
English - Competent ( As of now)
Assesment : Vetessass - Positive

Total : 60 + State 5

I have two kids planing to move Australia, preferably through 189 Visa . My Spouse has a skilled profile with competent english.

We have applied for 190 Visa to Victoria and NSW in year 2018 but nothing turned positive.

I seek your help and advice on better scoring options as per the new changes since we been chasing for the visa more than two years now.

Thanks in advance,
Happy Christmas and New Year


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

> Everytime your points increase, withdraw the earlier EOI and submit a fresh one


Hi NB,

1. Is there a reason behind withdrawing (earlier EOI) and submitting a fresh EOI every time there is an increase in points? 

2. Do we need to do this for 190, 189 or both? 

Please advise.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- Reason is to keep the validity of EOI to be one 2 year from the date of points change. You can use the existing EOI without withdrawing if you are confident that you would get the invite before EOI is expired.

2- Yes this needs to be done for all EOIs. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> 1- Reason is to keep the validity of EOI to be one 2 year from the date of points change. You can use the existing EOI without withdrawing if you are confident that you would get the invite before EOI is expired.
> 
> 2- Yes this needs to be done for all EOIs.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Gauranga1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to obtain PCC in India before obtaining grant!? Since I saw we need to provide proof of visa or employment with foreign company to passport seva Kendra for PCC.
> ...


Hey NB,

Happy new year,
I believe india pcc, Bangalore to be specific may need atleast ITA proof, please xorrecte here.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> Happy new year,
> I believe india pcc, Bangalore to be specific may need atleast ITA proof, please xorrecte here.
> ...


Nothing is required
You just take an appointment at the PSK and apply

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Happy New Year NB! May this year be a better one to you and your family than the last and I pray that you continue helping people like you always do! May this year be filled with joy and happiness!


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

NB said:


> Check ACS website
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB...


----------



## Luhar (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi NB,

I and my wife are PR holders and have a daughter who was born outside Australia. We plan to bring our daughter to Australia and then apply PR for her in the subclass 802 Child visa. I have the following questions regarding this

1. I will have to bring my daughter on a tourist visa. Is my understanding correct?

2. How to get 'No further Stay' condition waived for her tourist visa? I mean do I need to fill form Form 1447 while applying for her visa or do I need to submit the form after she has been granted the visa.

3. Once she is in Australia on a tourist visa with the no further stay condition waived off, how do I get a bridging visa? What is the procedure for it?

4. How long does it take to get a bridging visa?

5. Will she get a medicare card once she is granted a Bridging visa?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Luhar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I and my wife are PR holders and have a daughter who was born outside Australia. We plan to bring our daughter to Australia and then apply PR for her in the subclass 802 Child visa. I have the following questions regarding this
> 
> ...


1. YES
2. After the visa issued and if it has the no further stay condition 
3. The moment you apply for the 820 from Australia, the child will get the bridging visa 
4. Instantly 
5. YES

There are many threads on the forum specifically for child visa
You should check them out also as I don’t keep track of child visa rules 

Cheers


----------



## Luhar (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your quick response. You are a legend!

Will follow other threads regarding subclass 820.


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

hi NB,

Good day!
You having observed AU immigration process for sometime now, Solicit your views / suggestions on below scenario:
Myself and spouse SOL id : 261313
Points :
Age - 30
Education - 15 (BE telecom engg)
Work - 10 (to be assessed by ACS, considering 4 yrs deduction)
Eng - 20 (scores obtained)
Partner - 10
Total - 85
Planning on 189 and 491 for applicable provinces.

Being offshore applicants, Would it be appropriate to apply under 189 and wait?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauranga1988 said:


> hi NB,
> 
> Good day!
> You having observed AU immigration process for sometime now, Solicit your views / suggestions on below scenario:
> ...


I don’t predict invites
But if the 189 is restricted as is it is now , 85 may not be enough
491 most states want a confirmed job offer to consider you

Cheers


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi NB, would you happened to have any idea as to how related a work has to be towards attaining 1 year of work experience with ACS? 

I am thinking of applying with 263212 - ICT Support Engineer but my role is titled 'customer service & logistics officer', however my role does involve with testing modems/routers for defects, operating and maintaining an envelope machine, and supplying a document of stocks of inventory of modems/routers

What do you reckon?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

awkwardmon said:


> Hi NB, would you happened to have any idea as to how related a work has to be towards attaining 1 year of work experience with ACS?
> 
> I am thinking of applying with 263212 - ICT Support Engineer but my role is titled 'customer service & logistics officer', however my role does involve with testing modems/routers for defects, operating and maintaining an envelope machine, and supplying a document of stocks of inventory of modems/routers
> 
> What do you reckon?


ACS generally doesn’t bother with your designation 
They assess you based on the RnR that is given in the reference letter or SD

Cheers


----------



## farh (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi NB

Wanted to ask if you know anything about name split. 

On my Indian passport i have name AB as given name. Medicare card has surname as AB as its their rule for only one name. 
Now I'm not able to link mygov with medicare and they're asking to change name. Have decided to just split name as given name A and surname B.

I've read about name split on vfs website. Seems easy but when I have to update the immi dept they're asking for evidence for name change. No mention of what evidence 

Do you have any idea what evidence needs to be given to immi dept in this case? 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farh said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Wanted to ask if you know anything about name split.
> 
> ...


You will have to change your name legally
You will have to follow the due process of law in which ever country you are getting it done
You just can’t say that I have split my name and everyone should accept it

Cheers


----------



## Vava (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi NB,
Happy New year.......

I did my test on 12 December 2019, got approved on the same day and received the approval letter after one week. I just checked my application and I noticed that I answered the media attention section as follows


Citizenship ceremonies and media attention

“The department occasionally conducts citizenship ceremonies that may attract media attention. Indicate if the applicant does not want to take part in such a ceremony.”

No
“The applicant does not want to be involved in a ceremony which may attract media attention.”


I was really wanted to take part ceremony which may attract attention, but I was confused with the options YES/NO.
Is NO correct answer in my case?
If the answer was YES what I do to change my answer to YES as I don’t want to be delayed. Please advise.
Thank you.

Vava


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi NB.. for ACS assessment, it states that there should be one PDF for one employment, so does that mean a single PDF doc needs to be created for all employment related docs i.e. Ref Letter, Salary slips, returns, bank statement etc. (all consolidated in one file) or can we have separate files for each of them


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Hi NB.. for ACS assessment, it states that there should be one PDF for one employment, so does that mean a single PDF doc needs to be created for all employment related docs i.e. Ref Letter, Salary slips, returns, bank statement etc. (all consolidated in one file) or can we have separate files for each of them


Yes. It means all those docs in one pdf. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

Hi , i have applied 189 application Nov '18 and had couple of CO contacts and still waiting for the decision , now i am wondering if they take my case again my medical might be expired , i have seen many people has been asked to do medical again ? if i want to do the medical again before they ask me , can we use old HAPID or do we need to create new HAPID ?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

donchummar said:


> Hi , i have applied 189 application Nov '18 and had couple of CO contacts and still waiting for the decision , now i am wondering if they take my case again my medical might be expired , i have seen many people has been asked to do medical again ? if i want to do the medical again before they ask me , can we use old HAPID or do we need to create new HAPID ?


You will have to generate new ID. Better to wait for CO as you may get lucky and Direct grant. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vava said:


> Hi NB,
> Happy New year.......
> 
> I did my test on 12 December 2019, got approved on the same day and received the approval letter after one week. I just checked my application and I noticed that I answered the media attention section as follows
> ...


You have answered correctly 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Hi NB.. for ACS assessment, it states that there should be one PDF for one employment, so does that mean a single PDF doc needs to be created for all employment related docs i.e. Ref Letter, Salary slips, returns, bank statement etc. (all consolidated in one file) or can we have separate files for each of them


All documents pertaining to a employment have to be merged
You cannot submit more then 1 file for a single employment 

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

ok.. thanks


----------



## Vava (Oct 11, 2019)

NB said:


> You have answered correctly
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much for your quick reply,

That means if i choose" YES " i can be invited only to a ceremony which MAY NOT attract media attention and if i choose "NO"i can be invited for ceremony with media attention as well. right?

Thank you
Vava


----------



## Vishnu118 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi,

Saw a news on Iscah regarding "Important change to Work Experience Points".
I had my skills assessed by ACS for 263111 and was deducted 2 years experience and received only 5 Points. 

Is this official?
Thanks


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Hi NB,

I have completed 9 months without any contact and my status is still received.
What are my options from here? anything that I can do from here or wait for 10 months in order to ask for status?

What may be the reason for this delay in my case only?

Thanks
06-Apr
261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vishnu118 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Saw a news on Iscah regarding "Important change to Work Experience Points".
> I had my skills assessed by ACS for 263111 and was deducted 2 years experience and received only 5 Points.
> ...


I don’t have any confirmation 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have completed 9 months without any contact and my status is still received.
> What are my options from here? anything that I can do from here or wait for 10 months in order to ask for status?
> ...


Which visa have you applied for ?

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> Which visa have you applied for ?
> 
> Cheers


Its 190 NSW
261313
06-Apr


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Its 190 NSW
> 261313
> 06-Apr


Each case is unique and there is nothing you can do about it
You can make complaints, but its all useless 

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> Each case is unique and there is nothing you can do about it
> You can make complaints, but its all useless
> 
> You have to wait patiently
> ...


Thanks :eyebrows::confused2:


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

Could you suggest any offline or desktop based utility or app for pdf compression. My files for ACS assessment are like 20MB but they need it under 3MB.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

Any chances for 2613 85 points DOE 30 June 2019...In 11 Jan 2020 round ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

prash205 said:


> Any chances for 2613 85 points DOE 30 June 2019...In 11 Jan 2020 round ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Quite impossible unless you are super super lucky. Quite a queue on 90 already.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Could you suggest any offline or desktop based utility or app for pdf compression. My files for ACS assessment are like 20MB but they need it under 3MB.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There many free apps available online
Just google and choose the one which gives the best results
You may have to try 2-3

Cheers


----------



## chadchad (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi NB, happy to inform you that my application has been approved. I have called NSW Dept of Industry the day after I submitted my application and explained the situation, they understood and accepted the explanation. I have received the final invite last Tuesday!. Thank you for all your pieces of advice.



NB said:


> You have paid the DHA Application fees ?
> If so, withdraw the application immediately
> Maybe you will get some portion refund as you have just applied yesterday
> Consult a Mara agent to be sure
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chadchad said:


> Hi NB, happy to inform you that my application has been approved. I have called NSW Dept of Industry the day after I submitted my application and explained the situation, they understood and accepted the explanation. I have received the final invite last Tuesday!. Thank you for all your pieces of advice.


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi All,

Asking for a friend - his TR (485) expires in April, he is planning to enroll for another course in July intake. Will he be able to get a Student Visa then?
He plans to get a COE (Admission Letter) in April and then apply.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Asking for a friend - his TR (485) expires in April, he is planning to enroll for another course in July intake. Will he be able to get a Student Visa then?
> He plans to get a COE (Admission Letter) in April and then apply.
> ...


No idea
Best to consult a counsellor in the college he intends to enrol

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi @NB 

In the 190 VIC Visa application, what document need to provide for relationship status ? We are married from 4 years, no kids. We have attached Marriage Certificate and Passport Copy. Is there any other documents we need to include ? 
We are from India and expat in Singapore.

Thanks for your help. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> In the 190 VIC Visa application, what document need to provide for relationship status ? We are married from 4 years, no kids. We have attached Marriage Certificate and Passport Copy. Is there any other documents we need to include ?
> We are from India and expat in Singapore.
> ...


Joint bank account
Joint property
Joint car or any other asset
Marriage photos
Holidays taken together evidence

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

We do not have any joint property or car etc. Possible to submit Marriage photos and travel tickets. Will there be any problem in this case ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> We do not have any joint property or car etc. Possible to submit Marriage photos and travel tickets. Will there be any problem in this case ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It’s a 4 years old marriage, so shouldn’t be a problem
At least have joint bank accounts and credit cards 

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

We have Tenancy Agreement with us. No joint bank account no credit card. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> We have Tenancy Agreement with us. No joint bank account no credit card.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


May be sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi ,

In the bank statement showing salary credit, employer name is not present in remarks , just showing "salary"


Will it work ?


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi NB,

I am about to apply for BVB next week. Just wondering when I apply for it, will they stop processing my main application and will restart only once m back in Australia? Or the main application can be granted while m overseas as well?

Thanks
261313
190 NSW
06-Apr


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

prash205 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should be fine.not everyone puts their name in transaction. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am about to apply for BVB next week. Just wondering when I apply for it, will they stop processing my main application and will restart only once m back in Australia? Or the main application can be granted while m overseas as well?
> 
> ...


The processing will continue as usual
It can be granted when you are overseas also

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> In the bank statement showing salary credit, employer name is not present in remarks , just showing "salary"
> 
> ...


As long as the amounts match to the last paisa it should not be a problem

Cheers


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi,
What are the chances of employment verification of secondary applicant, if i have provided all of the documents like
Payslips
SD on Notary
All tax documents
Offer letter
Salary Revisions
PF statements
Bank Statements

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> Hi,
> What are the chances of employment verification of secondary applicant, if i have provided all of the documents like
> Payslips
> SD on Notary
> ...


Very low chances
Only hurdle is an SD instead of a reference letter

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi @NB 

What are the documents that need to be Notarized for the 190 Visa applications ? 

Thanks for your help. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> What are the documents that need to be Notarized for the 190 Visa applications ?
> 
> ...


If you mean for DHA, then nothing
Make sure that you scan them in colour 

Cheers


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Very low chances
> 
> Only hurdle is an SD instead of a reference letter
> 
> ...


Hi NB...Thanks for reply 

Actually the problem is getting the RR on Letter head is bit difficult. What if I just request for employment letter, will that be fine ?


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> Hi NB...Thanks for reply
> 
> Actually the problem is getting the RR on Letter head is bit difficult. What if I just request for employment letter, will that be fine ?
> 
> ...


Does not really help 

As I said chances are extremely low as you have all other rock solid evidence 

Cheers


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

NB said:


> As long as the amounts match to the last paisa it should not be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB...Thank you for the reply

The problem is I don't have pay slips for that period...So only address of company is written on bank statement ...Also in the transaction remarks company name is not mentioned along with salary...

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> Hi NB...Thank you for the reply
> 
> The problem is I don't have pay slips for that period...So only address of company is written on bank statement ...Also in the transaction remarks company name is not mentioned along with salary...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Payslips are the foundation on which the entire evidence stands
If some payslips are missing it may be overlooked, but no payslips at all may cause a problem
Consult a good Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Payslips are the foundation on which the entire evidence stands
> 
> If some payslips are missing it may be overlooked, but no payslips at all may cause a problem
> 
> ...


I have last 4 months payslips with me..For a 4
year experience ..Along with it I have 

Salary revision letter for each year
tax statement for last 3 years as first year was non taxable
offer letter
Relieving letter
Reference letter on company letterhead






Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> I have last 4 months payslips with me..For a 4
> year experience ..Along with it I have
> 
> Salary revision letter for each year
> ...


You can get the payslips for the previous years also
Talk to hr or accounts
Alternatively atleast you can get a statement from the company giving the salary month wise in a statement 

You have to try instead of just giving up 

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi @NB 

Is it required to submit form 1221 in DHA application. While applying I only see they have asked for form 80 but I have read at many threads that CO will ask for form 1221 as well. My query is where to upload this 1221 form ? Can I upload it along with form 80 ?

Thanks for your help.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> Is it required to submit form 1221 in DHA application. While applying I only see they have asked for form 80 but I have read at many threads that CO will ask for form 1221 as well. My query is where to upload this 1221 form ? Can I upload it along with form 80 ?
> 
> ...


Most members do it

I also did it

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

@NB thanks for the reply. So I upload along with form 80 is it ? 
And also in form 80 all the overseas travel need to include even if it is for 1 week for Tourism purpose ? 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> @NB thanks for the reply. So I upload along with form 80 is it ?
> And also in form 80 all the overseas travel need to include even if it is for 1 week for Tourism purpose ?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


1. YES
2. YES

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks a lot NB for your help. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi NB,

Today, I have noticed that I have overlooked a question in immiaccount for Non-migrating members of the family unit and given answer as 'No'. But I understand now that the question is realted to the members who are citizens. I have my co-brother and sister-in-law who are citizens. Do you want to me to fill a 1023 form or can I just leave it for now? Though I did mentioned them in form 80.

On the other hand I already have one 1023 form for Question: Previous countries of residence and I do not know on how to deal with this now? Multiple incorrect answers might throw me bad impact on my application. Please advise me.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi NB.
afer receiving the invitation can I lodge an application without my PCC certificates? my visa expires on the 31st so I wanted to apply before hand. how soon do I have to provide the PCC?

Second question is, is it a good idea to do the lodgement with a MARA agent? I am scared I might do something wrong in lodging the application.

Kind regards,
Wafz


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Today, I have noticed that I have overlooked a question in immiaccount for Non-migrating members of the family unit and given answer as 'No'. But I understand now that the question is realted to the members who are citizens. I have my co-brother and sister-in-law who are citizens. Do you want to me to fill a 1023 form or can I just leave it for now? Though I did mentioned them in form 80.
> 
> On the other hand I already have one 1023 form for Question: Previous countries of residence and I do not know on how to deal with this now? Multiple incorrect answers might throw me bad impact on my application. Please advise me.


I don’t want you to fill any form
You have to decide that yourself 
I can only tell you what I would have done
I would have filled the form 1023 once again irrespective of the delay it causes 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> Hi NB.
> afer receiving the invitation can I lodge an application without my PCC certificates? my visa expires on the 31st so I wanted to apply before hand. how soon do I have to provide the PCC?
> 
> Second question is, is it a good idea to do the lodgement with a MARA agent? I am scared I might do something wrong in lodging the application.
> ...


You can upload the PCC later also
If you can upload it in a month also, it’s good enough 

It’s always a good idea to go through a reputed Mara agent if you don’t have confidence and can afford the fees
Good agent do tend to charge higher fees , but it’s money well spent 

Cheers


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi,

Under which section , do we need to upload bank statements for salary proof ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Under which section , do we need to upload bank statements for salary proof ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


You have to spend time in understanding all the various sections and sub sections available for uploading documents 

I spent 15 days in deciding that and then only uploaded my documents 

Cheers


----------



## Dcz (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Expert,
In my passport as of now First Name and Last Name is included in First Name itself and Surname is blank, and same details i have filled while lodging the Visa Application to be consistent.
Can i correct this after gettitg the Visa, as i am planning to correct it first in passport after grant?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi @NB 

Do we need to upload the expired passport as well ? For the DHA 190 visa application.

Thanks for your help..!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dcz said:


> Hi Expert,
> In my passport as of now First Name and Last Name is included in First Name itself and Surname is blank, and same details i have filled while lodging the Visa Application to be consistent.
> Can i correct this after gettitg the Visa, as i am planning to correct it first in passport after grant?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Once you have got it corrected, upload all the evidence of the name change and the new passport in Immiaccount using the update us link

Check in VEVO after a day to ensure that it’s being reflected correctly 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> Do we need to upload the expired passport as well ? For the DHA 190 visa application.
> 
> ...


No harm

Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi dear
I have received my husband's Australian AFP report and in that they have written that the person named "first name surname" has no case in any Australian territory but the person was known as "surname, first name".
So they have interchanged the name format but this is not the case. He has never been known like this and what should be done right now. 

Should i proceed as it is or any other declaration needs to be given or reapply again.

Your inputs will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dcz (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Expert,
For requesting the Employment proof in my organization i need to provide following details:
1. To whom it is addressed
2. Company of the person to whom it is addressed
3.City of the person to whom it is addressed

Shall i mention as
1. Visa Officer, DOHA, Sydney??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dcz said:


> Hi Expert,
> For requesting the Employment proof in my organization i need to provide following details:
> 1. To whom it is addressed
> 2. Company of the person to whom it is addressed
> ...


Looks good 

Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

*regarding docs for visa lodge*

hello NB,

I am lodging my visa recently, and have following questions. could you plz help me in this case.
1) in form 80 for section related to education, how to enter college details, as i studied in a college xyz which is affiliated to abc uni. also which address to give in "address of institution". is it Uni or college address.?

2) is it mandate to submit 1221 form?

thanks.
Regards,
SRK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> hello NB,
> 
> I am lodging my visa recently, and have following questions. could you plz help me in this case.
> 1) in form 80 for section related to education, how to enter college details, as i studied in a college xyz which is affiliated to abc uni. also which address to give in "address of institution". is it Uni or college address.?
> ...


Give the address of the college you actually studied
In brackets you can give the name of the university and short address it is affiliated to

Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Give the address of the college you actually studied
> In brackets you can give the name of the university and short address it is affiliated to
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the answer NB. But while filling my immiaccount i filled my university name only as it was taking from ACS submission. So is it ok if I mention my college name in form 80 now? Will it be fine to be different from what i entered in immiaccount?

Regards,
SRK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> Thanks for the answer NB. But while filling my immiaccount i filled my university name only as it was taking from ACS submission. So is it ok if I mention my college name in form 80 now? Will it be fine to be different from what i entered in immiaccount?
> 
> Regards,
> SRK


Then you can give the university name as main and in brackets write the college name and address

Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Then you can give the university name as main and in brackets write the college name and address
> 
> Cheers


I tried to add the name, but the space is main constraint. i can enter either college name or university name not both. So just puzzled on what to write.

your insight is highly helpful.

Regards,
SRK


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Ksvr said:


> I tried to add the name, but the space is main constraint. i can enter either college name or university name not both. So just puzzled on what to write.
> 
> your insight is highly helpful.
> 
> ...


Type is lowercase in form 80

Capital takes more space, all lowercase takes less space


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Type is lowercase in form 80
> 
> Capital takes more space, all lowercase takes less space


unfortunately my college and uni name is big, so even with small letters can't write both names.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> unfortunately my college and uni name is big, so even with small letters can't write both names.


So Shakespeare was wrong when he said what’s in a name
A rose would smell as sweet 

You will have to decide yourself 


Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Ksvr said:


> unfortunately my college and uni name is big, so even with small letters can't write both names.


Type

College Name in Part T

in Part T

Question 20 - Type your College name


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

*Regarding international travel after visa lodge*

hi,

I have already lodged my visa and now if me & my wife do international travel other than Aus, where do i need to mention these details. We have plan to go for 3 to 6 months based on work schedule.

Thanks.
Regards,
SRK


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi NB,
Hope you have been well. 
I have a quick question in regards to medicals for 189 visa. 

I did my medicals for my student visa in October (501 and 502). 
Now, I got my 189 invite and got the medical referral letter. In that letter, it says the following - 

501 - reused
502- reused
507- required. 

My questions are - 
1. According to the letter, I am only required to do 507 yeah ? Because they will use the other 2 from my student visa medical. 
2. If I only get 507 done and I don’t get my grant before October, am I required to do the medicals again ? Does it depend on the CO ? 

I checked immi website and they haven’t mentioned the processing times for 189. 
What do you think is best ? 

Regards,


----------



## Ruodnam (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello NB, 

I have a question regarding work experience when submitting EOI. I have different experience letter for different periods, which have 1 or 1.5 months gap between them. EA only mentioned the 1st and last working date, meaning they considered the full duration without mentioning the gaps, but when submitting the EOI with the exact dates, it will affect my experience duration. I`m supposed to complete 8 years by next May, but with the consideration of the gaps between the experience certs (different companies) I will have to wait for extra 5 month. 

Can you advice please ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> hi,
> 
> I have already lodged my visa and now if me & my wife do international travel other than Aus, where do i need to mention these details. We have plan to go for 3 to 6 months based on work schedule.
> 
> ...


You can use the update us link in Immiaccount and give the travel details

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyHuman said:


> Hi NB,
> Hope you have been well.
> I have a quick question in regards to medicals for 189 visa.
> 
> ...


1. You have to get the 507 done only
Contact the nearest DHA clinic with the hap id printout 
They will do the needful
2. It’s the prerogative of the CO
No one can predict 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruodnam said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have a question regarding work experience when submitting EOI. I have different experience letter for different periods, which have 1 or 1.5 months gap between them. EA only mentioned the 1st and last working date, meaning they considered the full duration without mentioning the gaps, but when submitting the EOI with the exact dates, it will affect my experience duration. I`m supposed to complete 8 years by next May, but with the consideration of the gaps between the experience certs (different companies) I will have to wait for extra 5 month.
> 
> Can you advice please ?


You have to omit the gaps in the EOI
You cannot claim points for the period you were not working irrespective of whether EA has allowed it or not

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruodnam said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have a question regarding work experience when submitting EOI. I have different experience letter for different periods, which have 1 or 1.5 months gap between them. EA only mentioned the 1st and last working date, meaning they considered the full duration without mentioning the gaps, but when submitting the EOI with the exact dates, it will affect my experience duration. I`m supposed to complete 8 years by next May, but with the consideration of the gaps between the experience certs (different companies) I will have to wait for extra 5 month.
> 
> Can you advice please ?


you have to wait extra 5 months
There is no alternative 

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi @NB 

I got my invite for 190 Visa and have submitted all my documents on immi account. My query is do i need to update anything to DHA if i move back to India now and will it affect my visa application. From last 7 years I am living in Singapore.

Thanks for your help. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> I got my invite for 190 Visa and have submitted all my documents on immi account. My query is do i need to update anything to DHA if i move back to India now and will it affect my visa application. From last 7 years I am living in Singapore.
> 
> ...


Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your new contact details

It will not affect your processing 
Just make sure that you leave your employer in good taste so they don’t bad mouth you in case of employment verification 

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks a lot NB for your quick response. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

NB said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


Hey NB - can you advice on this?

Also, I reached out to ISCAH and they stated the below in an email:-

DHA have changed their work experience policy as follows (started Nov/Dec 2019) –
(this is an extract from their Policy Advice Manual as it is not listed anywhere on their website)

“If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level.”

In most cases this will mean that all work after obtaining the ANZSCO skill level (usually a relevant diploma or degree or in some cases 3-5 years work experience) will count as skilled work experience. If you do not have this skill level directly related to your occupation, you will not benefit from this new policy.

Note that if you want to count work experience from your ACS assessment as an overseas qualified person your ACS assessment needs to confirm that your degree was a MAJOR in IT RELEVANT to your occupation and they only deducted 2 years work from your work history in most cases.

Any change you want to make to your EOI points you can make now. However it would be wise to keep your current EOI and score active and create a new EOI claiming any new work points you believe you may be eligible for. You do not need a new skills assessment to make any additional claims.

___________________

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Hey NB - can you advice on this?
> 
> Also, I reached out to ISCAH and they stated the below in an email:-
> 
> ...


It is a risk I would not take 
No other agent in the world except Iscah is recommending this route 
You can take your own decision

Cheers


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi NB, i wanna say thanks for your help. Regards/ Omer

also 2 questions : 01 - Did you have made any thread regarding settlement of immigrants after Grant??? if yes plz do let me know please.

02 - My Friend got grant but lost passport before first entry what should he do next? or refer tread plz.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> Hi NB, i wanna say thanks for your help. Regards/ Omer
> 
> also 2 questions : 01 - Did you have made any thread regarding settlement of immigrants after Grant??? if yes plz do let me know please.
> 
> 02 - My Friend got grant but lost passport before first entry what should he do next? or refer tread plz.


1. NO
2. No problem 
Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and update the new passport number
Also upload a scan copy of the new passport 
Check in VEVO after a couple of days to make sure that the new passport number is reflected 
Don’t travel at any cost till the new passport number is reflected in VEVO 

Cheers


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi NB,

I just have one question. If my nomination for 491 is approved by some state and I am invited from DHA, can I ignore this invitation in case I get 190 nominations approved from another state? Can DHA invite an applicant for 2 VISAs ( 190 and 491) with different EOIs each but the same passport number?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi NB,

I would like to thank you in advance for your help.

My wife has already attended to the health assessment and the status on Immiaccount has been changed;

_Health clearance provided – no action required_

My question is does it mean the health part of the assessment has been done completely from DHA perspective? Can they request some additional reports etc. after that?

Thanks,


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I don't quite understand the DHA's logic. in the document checklist just before paying for the lodgement fees, it asks you to submit passport size photos, with your name printed on the back of them. How exactly am I meant to upload digital photos with my name printed on the back? I am actually confused.

Please advise.


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

NB said:


> It is a risk I would not take
> No other agent in the world except Iscah is recommending this route
> You can take your own decision
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, I'll just leave it to my luck with the points, won't risk claiming anything for now..

Also, I need a advice on the Northern Territory region -this is for 491 regional visa, they has asked to show assets worth 35K AUD - do all my assets should be valued by a CA along with his signature?

Also, they have asked to submit a complete research on the NT and also a statement of commitment for NT. Do you happen to know or have any formats which I could leverage on?

Any advice is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Thanks NB, I'll just leave it to my luck with the points, won't risk claiming anything for now..
> 
> Also, I need a advice on the Northern Territory region -this is for 491 regional visa, they has asked to show assets worth 35K AUD - do all my assets should be valued by a CA along with his signature?
> 
> ...


No idea on both

Cheers


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I don't quite understand the DHA's logic. in the document checklist just before paying for the lodgement fees, it asks you to submit passport size photos, with your name printed on the back of them. How exactly am I meant to upload digital photos with my name printed on the back? I am actually confused.
> 
> Please advise.


You can attach digital photo and your signature's photo.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi NB, Hi Team,

I have ceated a new EOI with extra points for work ex deducted by ACS. I have a question around this -
I read somewehere that we should create separate EOIs for 189 and 190. Unfortunateky I used same EOI to create both 189 and 190 application.

I need suggestion on -
1. Should I create a separate EOI for 189 and 190. (one each).
2. Can I edit the same EOI and keep it for any one either say 189 and create a new EOI with only 190.
I need suggestions based on experience else I need to try out in skill select but I don't want to mess my application.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Question, how will the bridging visa process work? will I get it as soon as I pay and apply? my 485 expires on the 31st of January. I'm almost done with my application and paying the fee. All I'll have left will be PCC and Medical.

Is there any extra step I need to get bridging visa? How will they know I'm an onshore applicant? 

Second question is, which documents are to be JP notorised? some say it's color scan, others say you need JP notorised documents.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi NB,

I am Currently working as a Business/Test Analyst in Sydney. My degree is assessed as a business analyst (Masters + PY). I will soon complete one year of my employment. i would want to get my work experience assessed by ACS.

1- Can i claim my points for work exp as an BA? I spoken to my manager and he is happy to give a reference letter my roles and responsibilities close to a BA.

2- How specific should the roles and responsibilities be? i am using ACS Guideline mentioned for a BA. Should i mention all the details such a Project and Systems names which I worked on (most of them are inhouse) they might not be aware about it . 

3- The payslips has a different title only Test Analyst, so will this cause an issue ?

5- If i get a positive assessment as Closely related to my field, can i still expect NSW invitation as their eligibility criteria mentions must be living and working in the nominated field.

cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankit07 said:


> Hi NB, Hi Team,
> 
> I have ceated a new EOI with extra points for work ex deducted by ACS. I have a question around this -
> I read somewehere that we should create separate EOIs for 189 and 190. Unfortunateky I used same EOI to create both 189 and 190 application.
> ...


Remove only the 190 from the existing EOI and create a new one

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> Question, how will the bridging visa process work? will I get it as soon as I pay and apply? my 485 expires on the 31st of January. I'm almost done with my application and paying the fee. All I'll have left will be PCC and Medical.
> 
> Is there any extra step I need to get bridging visa? How will they know I'm an onshore applicant?
> 
> Second question is, which documents are to be JP notorised? some say it's color scan, others say you need JP notorised documents.


1. DHA will know that you are onshore from your current address
No additional steps
2. No notary required if you scan in colour

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R.Max said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am Currently working as a Business/Test Analyst in Sydney. My degree is assessed as a business analyst (Masters + PY). I will soon complete one year of my employment. i would want to get my work experience assessed by ACS.
> 
> ...


1. You can claim for either PY or experience for a particular period 
2. Try to give as any details as possible 
The assessors are experienced and can understand 
3. The RnR is important not the designation 
5. NO
You have to meet their requirements 

Cheers


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Remove only the 190 from the existing EOI and create a new one
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankit07 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Based on my research I think only South Australia is offshore 190 applicants for 261313. Request you to please confirm same and if so shed some light on the scope of job opportunties in SA for 261313.
> 
> ...


No idea 

Cheers


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi NB,
I just have one question. If my nomination for 491 is approved by some state and I am invited from DHA, can I ignore this invitation in case I get 190 nominations approved from another state? Can DHA invite an applicant for 2 VISAs ( 190 and 491) with different EOIs each but the same passport number?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

rhythmgurjar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> NSW 190 they need one year of work experience in NSW. I have done my skill assessment through ACS as a BA. (Masters in Aus + 1 year PY)
> 
> ...





NB said:


> 1. You can claim for either PY or experience for a particular period
> 2. Try to give as any details as possible
> The assessors are experienced and can understand
> 3. The RnR is important not the designation
> ...


Hi NB, 

Thank you for your response.. 

Lastly, under ACS which option should i select.. 

1. Temporary Graduate (TG)
2. Post Australian Study (PAS)
3. Skills Assessment (Skills)
4. Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)

previously while assessing my masters degree (masters + PY) i opted for PAS.

for just work experience what should i opt ?


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi NB,

First of all, thank you on behalf of all those whom you have helped! 

Posting this question on behalf of my friend. These days, many Australian universities are offering online masters degree (e.g. masters in data science), which we can complete from anywhere in the world. We'd like to know if such degree can get positive assessment from assessing authority (like ACS) and if yes, will that be considered as Australia education? Tried to search a lot on this, but couldn't get much info. Kindly provide if there is any link.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

NB said:


> No idea
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

ankit07 said:


> Hi NB, Hi Team,
> 
> I have ceated a new EOI with extra points for work ex deducted by ACS. I have a question around this -
> I read somewehere that we should create separate EOIs for 189 and 190. Unfortunateky I used same EOI to create both 189 and 190 application.
> ...


Hi Ankit,

Regarding your claim for the points which were deducted by ACS, do you happen to get this information to claim points from your MARA agent? or how sure that the claimed points does not affect your application?

Do let me know as I am also on the same boat and dilemma whether to claims the points for the deducted years by ACS.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R.Max said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for your response..
> 
> ...


Skills assessment 
But to be sure drop an email to ACS help and reconfirm 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sydneykar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> First of all, thank you on behalf of all those whom you have helped!
> 
> Posting this question on behalf of my friend. These days, many Australian universities are offering online masters degree (e.g. masters in data science), which we can complete from anywhere in the world. We'd like to know if such degree can get positive assessment from assessing authority (like ACS) and if yes, will that be considered as Australia education? Tried to search a lot on this, but couldn't get much info. Kindly provide if there is any link.


I don’t think long distance education is accepted in general

But to be sure drop an email to help ACS and ask

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

For question 6 in form 80 Do you have citizenship from any country?

I said yes chose Bangladesh, and said by "descent". however I am unsure what date I should be putting in.

I am born in Iran but never held an iranian citizenship at all. I always had the bangladeshi citizenship. Do I just put my date of birth?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> For question 6 in form 80 Do you have citizenship from any country?
> 
> I said yes chose Bangladesh, and said by "descent". however I am unsure what date I should be putting in.
> 
> I am born in Iran but never held an iranian citizenship at all. I always had the bangladeshi citizenship. Do I just put my date of birth?


Yes

Cheers


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi Ankit,
> 
> Regarding your claim for the points which were deducted by ACS, do you happen to get this information to claim points from your MARA agent? or how sure that the claimed points does not affect your application?
> 
> ...



Hi Alex,

I have not used services of any MARA agent. I relied on information in this thread 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...s-work-experience-points-20.html#post15029656
and motivation by fellow member Welshtone. Also member Bamf created a new EOI and gained points and lodged visa so this guidance of claiming points for deducted work ex is acceptable.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

NB said:


> Skills assessment
> But to be sure drop an email to ACS help and reconfirm
> 
> Cheers


Checked with ACS it will be Under Post Study Qualification 

Post Australian Study
• You will require an Australian bachelor’s degree or higher with a major in ICT which is closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) plus one of the following requirements for a suitable skills assessment:

o 1 year of relevant work experience completed after the completion date of the relevant Australian degree, or
o Completion of an ACS Professional Year Program.

Post Australian Study Notes:
• The skill level requirement date for the Post Australian Study pathway will be noted as the completion date of the relevant Australian degree. *Suitable employment completed after the completion date of the relevant Australian degree will be eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.*


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok some real help needed.. 
my brother's experience is more than 10 years in one company i.e. 2006-till date, we have done everything to fit all those documents in single PDF but the size of 3mb doesn't seems to be achievable..
Is it advisable to not submit few years of docs given that they deduct initial years experience or has anyone submitted the doc with size more than prescribed and got positive assessment... Does ACS have any exceptions for these cases or shall we email them about this as it seems difficult to reduce that much.. please advise guys, can't let things go away just bcoz of this reason.. 
please share your thoughts


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi @NB 

I missed to add in the Passport issuing Authority in the DHA application form and have submitted the application. Can I submit now under update details "Notification of incorrect answers" and add there. Will it affect my visa processing time? 

Thanks for your help. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Ok some real help needed..
> my brother's experience is more than 10 years in one company i.e. 2006-till date, we have done everything to fit all those documents in single PDF but the size of 3mb doesn't seems to be achievable..
> Is it advisable to not submit few years of docs given that they deduct initial years experience or has anyone submitted the doc with size more than prescribed and got positive assessment... Does ACS have any exceptions for these cases or shall we email them about this as it seems difficult to reduce that much.. please advise guys, can't let things go away just bcoz of this reason..
> please share your thoughts


Drop an email to help ACS and ask

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> I missed to add in the Passport issuing Authority in the DHA application form and have submitted the application. Can I submit now under update details "Notification of incorrect answers" and add there. Will it affect my visa processing time?
> 
> ...


You can
It will not affect the processing 

Cheers


----------



## GHSH (Jul 14, 2019)

*applying for 491 in multiple states*

Hi NB. I am planning to apply for 491 in NT and SA from offshore. My doubt is if I submit two separate EOIs for both, will that affect my application from the states' perspective because I have applied for two states? I have good chances for one state but I am eligible to apply for the second. Is it advisable to apply for both or do one at a time? Confused because an immigration lawyer told me I should apply for one state at a time! Does sound illogical imo.. aren't you supposed to lodge different EOIs for different states? Can you please help out in this regard? 

Thanks in advance! Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GHSH said:


> Hi NB. I am planning to apply for 491 in NT and SA from offshore. My doubt is if I submit two separate EOIs for both, will that affect my application from the states' perspective because I have applied for two states? I have good chances for one state but I am eligible to apply for the second. Is it advisable to apply for both or do one at a time? Confused because an immigration lawyer told me I should apply for one state at a time! Does sound illogical imo.. aren't you supposed to lodge different EOIs for different states? Can you please help out in this regard?
> 
> Thanks in advance! Cheers.


Most applicants apply in separate EOIs without any problems 

If you get a pre invite, withdraw the other before submitting the application 

Cheers


----------



## GHSH (Jul 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Most applicants apply in separate EOIs without any problems
> 
> If you get a pre invite, withdraw the other before submitting the application
> 
> Cheers


Okay, got it. Thanks a lot, NB!


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi @NB 

Is it okay to log two different 190 EOIs for a state (e.g., NSW) for the same profile & job code. Will it impact the pre-invite being sent by the state?

E.g., 

EOI 1 --> 261111 with a point 80 for 190 NSW logged on March 2018 
EOI 2 --> 261111 with a point 80 for 190 NSW logged on January 2020

Reason for multiple EOI is because when EOI 1 expires, one can still have a valid EOI 2 (yes, ACS will be renewed).

Please advise if having two EOIs of the same profile (exactly same details) affect the NSW to send pre-invites?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rati Potter said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> Is it okay to log two different 190 EOIs for a state (e.g., NSW) for the same profile & job code. Will it impact the pre-invite being sent by the state?
> 
> ...


190 invites are not based on dates like 189
Have only one EOI in the system at a time for nsw 261111

Cheers


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

NB said:


> 190 invites are not based on dates like 189
> 
> Have only one EOI in the system at a time for nsw 261111
> 
> ...



Thanks @NB for your response.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey guys. so we need to provied addresses for 10 years prior the application right? I provided my full history. However because I was in iran when I was a kid and it was more than 20 years ago. I didn't have the exact address in Iran. so I provided an approximate address and the postal code was not available. in the application I put down 'N/A' in Post code. on the form 80 I didn't have to provide that address because it was a very long time ago. Will I be in trouble because of this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> Hey guys. so we need to provied addresses for 10 years prior the application right? I provided my full history. However because I was in iran when I was a kid and it was more than 20 years ago. I didn't have the exact address in Iran. so I provided an approximate address and the postal code was not available. in the application I put down 'N/A' in Post code. on the form 80 I didn't have to provide that address because it was a very long time ago. Will I be in trouble because of this?


I don’t think it will be an issue

Cheers


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey NB, got my tas489 grant today. Thanks for helping and clearing all the doubts covering almost all areas. You have been very helpful along with Prettyisotonic along with some other amazing guys, always helping. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Hey NB, got my tas489 grant today. Thanks for helping and clearing all the doubts covering almost all areas. You have been very helpful along with Prettyisotonic along with some other amazing guys, always helping.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk




Awesome Sandeep. Wonderful to hear about your grant.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Visa Category-189
ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Awesome Sandeep. Wonderful to hear about your grant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate and may you get it soon as they have start prioritizing 189 applications as per my immitracker data. But still they are in March territory but you can expect something within Feb'20. Hope you get it soon and then can move on with your life. Waiting for almost an year sucks big time but my grant shows they are working on Sundays and public holidays too (Australian day yesterday). So that shows their commitment towards the cause. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi NB, i have been following this thread for a while now. as i am also stuck in the process of getting invitation. I thought maybe ask you some advice which might help me in applying state sponsor

I have the following:

Civil Engineer 233211 - 15 
Age - 30 
2 years education in Australia - 5 
Spouse skill assessment and ielts- 10 
Australian exp in my field 1 year- 5 ( full time)
Australian exp in my field total - 3 years ( done on student visa 20 hrs per week) the points in EOI automatically updated to 10 points. ( is this acceptable or we can claim either 2 year education point or Australian exp on student visa)
PTE - 10 ( trying to get 20 points since 1 year) 

total points 75 without ( 3 year exp )
total points 80 if ( 3 year exp is acceptable)

I cant go for Victoria 190 as they require 5 year exp in my civil engineering. i cant go for south Australia either 
what can you suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

invader992 said:


> Hi NB, i have been following this thread for a while now. as i am also stuck in the process of getting invitation. I thought maybe ask you some advice which might help me in applying state sponsor
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey guys, is there a specific timeframe to submit the medicals? Do I need to submit medicals as soon as possible or wait a little bit?

What about PCC? I am a little bit nervous; as it is a bit of a hassle and process to get PCC from bangladesh the correct way. How long can I wait? 

Kind regards,

Wafi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> Hey guys, is there a specific timeframe to submit the medicals? Do I need to submit medicals as soon as possible or wait a little bit?
> 
> What about PCC? I am a little bit nervous; as it is a bit of a hassle and process to get PCC from bangladesh the correct way. How long can I wait?
> 
> ...


Most members submit a complete application which includes PCC and medicals 
How much you want to delay is your personal choice

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Most members submit a complete application which includes PCC and medicals
> How much you want to delay is your personal choice
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB always very helpful.

How long does it take for the initial CO contact on average?

Will my visa get rejected if I delay PCC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> Thank you NB always very helpful.
> 
> How long does it take for the initial CO contact on average?
> 
> Will my visa get rejected if I delay PCC?


Co can contact you tomorrow, he can contact you after 1 year
No one can predict
Once the CO asks for the PCC, you have 28 days to provide it
If you don’t provide it, or give evidence that you have applied for it, the CO can refuse the visa

Cheers


----------



## MohitR (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi,

I got CO contact on Jan 16th for my 189 application. My lodgement date was March 10, 2019.

CO contact is for:

1. Passport, Birth Certificate and Form 1436 for new born child.
2. Evidence of relationship with spouse for my wife.

Can you please help with the following queries:

1. Form 1436 is for "Adding an additional applicant after lodgement. Details and Payment Form" - This form includes a section where i need to fill details for payment mode for the new applicant. I have been reading on this forum that usually they don't charge for a child to be added before a Grant and they have not specifically asked for payment in the email i got. Should i anyways fill the credit card details?

2. For Evidence of Relationship with Spouse i submitted Marriage Certificate and have each others name endorsed on our passports. Now i am planning to submit a joint Bank Account Statement, some Photos as well as some tickets of our travel together. - Any suggestions on what else should i be submitting in this regard?

Thank You


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

I hope you are doing well. I will be 39 years old in a couple of months. Will my points for age change from 25 to 20, or will I still have 25 points till I become 40? Thank you in advance.

Kind Regards

AJ.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I hope you are doing well. I will be 39 years old in a couple of months. Will my points for age change from 25 to 20, or will I still have 25 points till I become 40? Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...


You will lose 10 points on your 40th birthday
Till 39 years + 364 days you will have 25 points 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MohitR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got CO contact on Jan 16th for my 189 application. My lodgement date was March 10, 2019.
> 
> ...


1. Not required
There are no fees
2. Joint bank account
Joint property
Joint credit card
Joint rental agreement
Wedding photos
Holidays taken together -evidence hotel bills air tickets
Joint utility bills

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi @NB,

Below is my profile.

My ANZSCO is 2611. My total points without State Sponsorship is 85. Including state nomination, it is 90 (85+5).

I'm residing in Sydney for the past ~2 years in a temporary work visa 457 for a financial institution.

Lodged my 190 (NSW) EOI 1 through a migration agent in Nov 2018 (points = 70) and updated it in May 2019 (points = 75). It got increased to 85 automatically in Nov 2019 after the 'partner' points being single (points = 85). In Nov round (that happened on 29 Nov), 2611 got invites for 80 & 85 points but I didn't receive the NSW invite despite having 90 points. After checking, it is found that my 'usual country of residence' was mentioned as 'Armenia' by the agent. It should ideally have been 'Australia' and the NSW pin code in 'usual country of residence'. The agent changed the EOI 1 in the 1st week of December. He also said he is ambiguous that NSW could've ignored my EOI 1 already in the past and even after this new address update, it won't consider my profile (and told let's give it a try).

Thinking of the ambiguous confirmation my agent gave me, I created another EOI in Skill Select (190 NSW) for my profile in the 3rd week of December 2019. This is the EOI 2.


@NB, can you please advise on the below:


Is the ambiguous confirmation my agent gave (that NSW won't consider my updated profile because they would've filtered and rejected my application in early months) true?
Is there any issue on having two EOIs for 190 NSW visa in Skill Select? Will it impact NSW reviewing the EOI?
Do u think I'll get an invite from NSW either on EOI 1 or EOI 2?
Will NSW not consider my case at all for invite? I get this feeling because even with 90 points (85+5), I didn't get invite in both Dec & Jan 
Is there a way I can inform or check with NSW on which EOI they will consider for invite?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> Below is my profile.
> 
> ...


1. Withdraw the EOI submitted by the agent and have only EOI 2
Seriously think over if you want to continue with an agent who is stupid enough to give your address as Armenia and maybe costed you an invite
He can create more blunders going forward which may have more serious consequences 

You can never predict SS
You can do nothing about it proactively 

You have to wait patiently for pre invite or ask your employer to sponsor you 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Withdraw the EOI submitted by the agent and have only EOI 2
> 
> Seriously think over if you want to continue with an agent who is stupid enough to give your address as Armenia and maybe costed you an invite
> 
> ...


Thanks @NB. Your answer helps.

Yes, I'm planning to inform my agent to withdraw the EOI 1.

Just one confirmation - will EOI 1 get any preference over EOI 2 because of the Date of Effect? Or is it okay to not consider dates for 190 visa?

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Thanks @NB. Your answer helps.
> 
> Yes, I'm planning to inform my agent to withdraw the EOI 1.
> 
> ...


Dates have no preference in 190

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> You will lose 10 points on your 40th birthday
> Till 39 years + 364 days you will have 25 points
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB!


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> Dates have no preference in 190
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Got you @NB.

I now know what to do next. Thanks for your help as always. 

Cheers


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi NB,
I received my Visa 189 grant on 29 Jan 2020. The IED is 29 Jan 2021. My plan is to make the move in Jan 2021.

Adding further to the context, my marriage is in April 2020. There is no Visa condition on my grant letter such as 8515. I am in need of guidance on following questions:

1] Do I need to apply for Partner Visa from India for my spouse in April 2020? Before I make first entry.

2] Is there a way I can apply for Partner Visa onshore? given my situation.

Awaiting your suggestions.

P.S. I am in no hurry to move, as I have started a new job in India just now, the MNC has a branch in Australia.

Thanks.
Oarjon


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oarjon said:


> Hi NB,
> I received my Visa 189 grant on 29 Jan 2020. The IED is 29 Jan 2021. My plan is to make the move in Jan 2021.
> 
> Adding further to the context, my marriage is in April 2020. There is no Visa condition on my grant letter such as 8515. I am in need of guidance on following questions:
> ...


No idea about spouse visa

Cheers


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi NB,

Request you to please confirm my understanding. Only offshore applicants (261313) can apply for South Australia 190 visa currently, my research sources are below -

NSW 190 - only for onshore
Additional criteria - https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da..._Sept-2019.pdf

Victoria 190 - only who has job offer
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/m...a-subclass-190

Western Australis - 190 - 261313 only for graduates
https://migration.wa.gov.au/services...pation lists

QLD - 190 - closed
https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/

South Australia - 190 is possible it seems
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skil...n-requirements


Tasmania - 190 - closed
https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/ski...nominated_visa

NT - It can only issue 491 to offshore applicants - https://theterritory.com.au/migrate/...ibility#item-6

ACT - Needs job offer.

So I want to confirm that an offshore candidate in 261313 cannot apply for 190 for any state except South Australia, please correct me ?

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankit07 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Request you to please confirm my understanding. Only offshore applicants (261313) can apply for South Australia 190 visa currently, my research sources are below -
> 
> ...


I do not know what research you have done
Vic 190 is open for nominations for overseas applicants with 7.0 IELTS and 3 years experience . No job offer is required 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

Do your research again for all states
I cannot do it for you

Cheers


----------



## MohitR (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Not required
> There are no fees
> 2. Joint bank account
> Joint property
> ...


Thanks for your help NB.


----------



## AUSRAS (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi NB, You are the best in answering such queries if you dont mind.

I got my grant in june 2018 and made my first entry to australia in September 2018. now i am planning a 3 weeks visit to australia in may 2020 to prepare for my permenant stay in Oct 2020.

When i apply for citizenship, can i count May 2020 as the date for citizenship? and what do i need to do when im there in May for 3 weeks for it to count? do i need to rent or pay tax or apply for RRV? what are the tips for May 2020 to be counted?

Regards

Ausras


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AUSRAS said:


> Hi NB, You are the best in answering such queries if you dont mind.
> 
> I got my grant in june 2018 and made my first entry to australia in September 2018. now i am planning a 3 weeks visit to australia in may 2020 to prepare for my permenant stay in Oct 2020.
> 
> ...


Nothing
As long as you don’t cross the 1 year out of Australia limit, no issues 
You can start calculating your residency from May 2020
So under present rules, you should be eligible to apply in May 2024
In fact it can be even earlier depending on how many days you leave Australia after migrating in Sep 2020
If you don’t leave for a single day also, you can apply in sep 2023

Cheers


----------



## AUSRAS (Apr 16, 2017)

NB said:


> AUSRAS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB, You are the best in answering such queries if you dont mind.
> ...


Thank you so much. when i go in May 2020 for three weeks do i need to apply for RRV before leaving Australia?

Regards

AUSRAS


----------



## AUSRAS (Apr 16, 2017)

AUSRAS said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > AUSRAS said:
> ...


Sorry for asking many questions. but can you please explain how if i dont leave australia for a single day, i can apply in Sep 2023. as fro. may 2020 to sep 2023 wouldnt be 4 years.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

NB said:


> I do not know what research you have done
> Vic 190 is open for nominations for overseas applicants with 7.0 IELTS and 3 years experience . No job offer is required
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## pkds (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello NB, I have successful assessment for 261313 (ICT software Eng) and 135112 (ICT Project manager). For both i will be landing to 85 point (include SS). 

1. Can I submit two separate EOI for each category for NSW? 
2. Or Will it be a consider negative while evaluating pre-invite? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

in my immi application for 189, I put my degree name as Bachelors of Engineering (Honours). The full name of the degree is Bachelors of Engineering (Honours) (Computer and Software Systems). That is basically the major's name. 

Will that be an issue? I supplied my certificates and academic transcript that have the full name of my degree on it.

Regards,

Wafi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> in my immi application for 189, I put my degree name as Bachelors of Engineering (Honours). The full name of the degree is Bachelors of Engineering (Honours) (Computer and Software Systems). That is basically the major's name.
> 
> Will that be an issue? I supplied my certificates and academic transcript that have the full name of my degree on it.
> 
> ...


A better option would have been BEngg comp software

But it should not be a problem 

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> A better option would have been BEngg comp software
> 
> But it should not be a problem
> 
> Cheers


Thanks always helpful! in the form 80, in my past addresses I changed address on may of 2014, but I accidentally put march on the timeline. Can that cause issues?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> Thanks always helpful! in the form 80, in my past addresses I changed address on may of 2014, but I accidentally put march on the timeline. Can that cause issues?


Now that you have noticed it, just use the wrong answer link in Immiaccount and give the correct answer

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Now that you have noticed it, just use the wrong answer link in Immiaccount and give the correct answer
> 
> Cheers


That is not present in the actual application, because I was not required to provide that info. just countries, but I can see that on my form 80 so do I just edit my form 80?


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

*491 visa grant*

How long it will take to grant the 491 family sponsor visa. I logged the visa on 29th Jan 2020. does 491 visa grant has been started? i didn't find a person who mentioned it in the forum or in immitracker.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> That is not present in the actual application, because I was not required to provide that info. just countries, but I can see that on my form 80 so do I just edit my form 80?


As per your choice
You can edit the form and upload again or use the incorrect answer option

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

freedom4 said:


> How long it will take to grant the 491 family sponsor visa. I logged the visa on 29th Jan 2020. does 491 visa grant has been started? i didn't find a person who mentioned it in the forum or in immitracker.


You have to wait
As it is a new visa, it may take some time

Cheers


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi all,

I have received my ACS today and it states 19 Dec 2016 as my skills met date. As per the old system, I can claim 5 points for 3 years. But I started working in October, 2014. As per the new set of rules(which state we can claim points for years deducted by ACS) can I claim 10 points for 5 years of work experience?

My degree has been assessed as an IT Major and my ANZSCO is 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my ACS today and it states 19 Dec 2016 as my skills met date. As per the old system, I can claim 5 points for 3 years. But I started working in October, 2014. As per the new set of rules(which state we can claim points for years deducted by ACS) can I claim 10 points for 5 years of work experience?
> 
> ...


Whether you claim under 189 or 190, the risk is the same
Just because the state has given you sponsorship, doesn’t mean that your claim for extra points for experience has been accepted 
DHA can still reject your application for over claiming points, if the CO is not convinced 

You have to decide if you want to take that risk or not
I cannot do it for you

Cheers


----------



## baru369 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dear NB , My sincere thanks for all your support and guidance through out my PR journey(SC189 ) . After a long wait , finally we got our grant on yesterday . 
Just would like to double check with you regarding the dependent travel , Can the dependent applicant travel alone initially with out main applicant . Thanks in advance !!

Regards,
Bhargavi


----------



## Dcz (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi NB,

Do we need to upload vaccination report of baby , if the baby is 3 years old ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baru369 said:


> Dear NB , My sincere thanks for all your support and guidance through out my PR journey(SC189 ) . After a long wait , finally we got our grant on yesterday .
> Just would like to double check with you regarding the dependent travel , Can the dependent applicant travel alone initially with out main applicant . Thanks in advance !!
> 
> Regards,
> Bhargavi


Congratulations 

If there is no condition 8502 in the grant letters, then they can

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dcz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do we need to upload vaccination report of baby , if the baby is 3 years old ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Which country ?

Cheers


----------



## Dcz (Jan 10, 2020)

NB said:


> Which country ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


For India

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi NB,

Do we need to upload any eveidence for overseas work experience for which WE ARE NOT claiming points. Because , it has mentioned in the required documents list in immi account .Thanks


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi All,

Im seeing people getting grants with lodgement date in march, april and later, but I don't know whether they are picking cases with CO or not,as my lodgement date is Feb 2019.....Anyone please suggest...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dcz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do we need to upload vaccination report of baby , if the baby is 3 years old ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


No harm
You can do it 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

um.heygau said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do we need to upload any eveidence for overseas work experience for which WE ARE NOT claiming points. Because , it has mentioned in the required documents list in immi account .Thanks


Many CO ask for it as it may have been used for AQF during skills assessment 

Cheers


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi NB,

For ACS Work Experience Reference Letter- Authorised Person can be my direct manager ? 


"Company Letterhead and signed by an authorised person for the organisation (digital signatures are acceptable and must be verifiable)"


Thanks


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

NB said:


> um.heygau said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Yes, I have used my overseas work experience for welder skill assessment. But I don't claim points from them. Because I have only letter from company and statutory declaration for cash payment, will it be a problem. 

Should I upload them. Thanks NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R.Max said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For ACS Work Experience Reference Letter- Authorised Person can be my direct manager ?
> 
> ...


It depends on your company rules
As long as the manager is authorised to issue the certificate, it’s good enough
There have been cases where during employment verification, the company refused to accept the certificate issued by the manager saying that he was not authorised by the company to issue it
So make sure that the manager takes due approval before issuing the certificate 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

um.heygau said:


> Yes, I have used my overseas work experience for welder skill assessment. But I don't claim points from them. Because I have only letter from company and statutory declaration for cash payment, will it be a problem.
> 
> Should I upload them. Thanks NB


The evidence is very flimsy
Better to wait for the CO to ask for it

Cheers


----------



## baru369 (Aug 26, 2019)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> 
> If there is no condition 8502 in the grant letters, then they can
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a Ton for your quick response and valuable update NB , yes there is no condition 8502 as such in our grant letters .
Once again highly appreciated for all your inputs and may god bless you NB !!

Regards,
Bhargavi


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi NB, asking on behalf of a friend who got CO contact on 12th Jan asking for spouse's functional English and then they tried and got LRSW 27/38/29/27. Her overall score is 32.
Now confusion comes with the fact it's not clearly mentioned that whether you need 30 each or overall 30. Check attached screenshot of her scorecard. 

So what do you think is it okay to send this score and will it be acceptable.?









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

*491 visa regional change*

Thank you for the quick reply, Please help me to understand the below mentioned queries. I already post this in a different link and received positive and negative reply so i am confused. I tried to email the NSW from the contact details available in the https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/ site but i didn't revived any reply.

I have received a invitation for electrical engineer 491 family sponsor for NSW from skill select. Even though, i received the invitation from NSW can I directly go to bendigo Victoria state and live and work there. Without going to NSW. As my visa is family sponsored and i didnt submit any documents to NSW state.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

freedom4 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, Please help me to understand the below mentioned queries. I already post this in a different link and received positive and negative reply so i am confused. I tried to email the NSW from the contact details available in the https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/ site but i didn't revived any reply.
> 
> I have received a invitation for electrical engineer 491 family sponsor for NSW from skill select. Even though, i received the invitation from NSW can I directly go to bendigo Victoria state and live and work there. Without going to NSW. As my visa is family sponsored and i didnt submit any documents to NSW state.


491 family sponsor has no restrictions on where you live as long as it is regional

Only state sponsored visas may have restrictions on where you live

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi NB, asking on behalf of a friend who got CO contact on 12th Jan asking for spouse's functional English and then they tried and got LRSW 27/38/29/27. Her overall score is 32.
> Now confusion comes with the fact it's not clearly mentioned that whether you need 30 each or overall 30. Check attached screenshot of her scorecard.
> 
> So what do you think is it okay to send this score and will it be acceptable.?
> ...


It’s a very ambiguous clause
It’s totally dependent on the CO
He can treat it as 30 minimum or 30 average 
You can try sending the score once and see what the CO says

Cheers


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

*freedom4*



NB said:


> 491 family sponsor has no restrictions on where you live as long as it is regional
> 
> Only state sponsored visas may have restrictions on where you live
> 
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## pkds (Oct 25, 2019)

pkds said:


> Hello NB, I have successful assessment for 261313 (ICT software Eng) and 135112 (ICT Project manager). For both i will be landing to 85 point (include SS).
> 
> 1. Can I submit two separate EOI for each category for NSW?
> 2. Or Will it be a consider negative while evaluating pre-invite?
> ...


Hi NB, Any advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pkds said:


> Hello NB, I have successful assessment for 261313 (ICT software Eng) and 135112 (ICT Project manager). For both i will be landing to 85 point (include SS).
> 
> 1. Can I submit two separate EOI for each category for NSW?
> 2. Or Will it be a consider negative while evaluating pre-invite?
> ...


No problem
Many applicants do it without any issues

Cheers


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

Dear NB,

Will renewal of passport affect my application status in any way. I have lodged 189 on April 2nd 2019, thinking to renew as per your advice i.e. passport should be of 6 month validity while receiving Grant . My passport is expiring in Jan 2021. Thanks in advance.

261313, 189
Lodged 2 April 2019
Offshore
No CO contact yet.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sid_846252 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Will renewal of passport affect my application status in any way. I have lodged 189 on April 2nd 2019, thinking to renew as per your advice i.e. passport should be of 6 month validity while receiving Grant . My passport is expiring in Jan 2021. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Passport renewal has absolutely no effect on visa processing 
It can delay your grant if you don’t have sufficient validity
Go ahead and get it renewed at your convenience and upload the new numbers in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## Sid_846252 (Apr 13, 2016)

NB said:


> Sid_846252 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear NB,
> ...


Thanks NB, really appreciate your efforts to help us all.


----------



## pkds (Oct 25, 2019)

NB said:


> No problem
> Many applicants do it without any issues
> 
> Cheers



thanks!!


----------



## baru369 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dear NB ,

We got our Grant on Feb 04th , I'm 6 weeks pregnant and I'm the primary applicant , my husband is planning to travel alone in next month as there are no 8502 conditions in our grant letters .I will be planning to travel in 7th month. In this regard , Is it feasible to avail benefits like Medicare and Central link if i go directly in 7th month or do i need to travel right now and finish all the formalities . Also , is there way we can apply for Medicare through online from India(and if so could you please provide me the reference links) . Thank you so much in anticipation !!

Regards,
Bhargavi P


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baru369 said:


> Dear NB ,
> 
> We got our Grant on Feb 04th , I'm 6 weeks pregnant and I'm the primary applicant , my husband is planning to travel alone in next month as there are no 8502 conditions in our grant letters .I will be planning to travel in 7th month. In this regard , Is it feasible to avail benefits like Medicare and Central link if i go directly in 7th month or do i need to travel right now and finish all the formalities . Also , is there way we can apply for Medicare through online from India(and if so could you please provide me the reference links) . Thank you so much in anticipation !!
> 
> ...


Your husband is going anyways
Ask him to speak to Medicare and the local hospitals where you will be renting
Don’t depend on experience of mine or other members

Cheers


----------



## mayfair (May 2, 2018)

Hi All,

I am going to apply my education+skill assessment to CPAA. I have bachelor degree (BBA) and ACCA full membership. I am facing difficulties to get the detailed syllabus for bachelor degree.

Can anyone advise if I shall proceed without detailed syllabus for bachelor degree and with ACCA full membership? I have all other documents, ie transcripts for degree, ACCA transcripts, ACCA syllabus, letter of good standing from ACCA, etc. If the result turns out to be positive, can I claim 15points with ACCA?

TIA


----------



## phqtuyen (Jan 9, 2020)

*Not Declaring + Not Claiming Work experience*

Hi all,

I hope you are all doing well. I have a question regarding EOI, I launched my EOI last year and did not declaring any work experience and hence NOT CLAIMING ANY POINTS. Later on, I applied for 482 visa which was successful because those work experience proof DID NOT require any ACS, just need reference letter and pay check. Now I just received my Invitation during the Jan round, was my eoi invalid because I did not declare my work experience (I was stupid I simply thought since I did not claim so did not have to declare ). If my eoi still valid, I believe that I have to declare the work exp in form 80 but just mark them as non-relevant? Many thanks.


@NB Hi NB, if you see this, I hope that you can provide some insights.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mayfair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to apply my education+skill assessment to CPAA. I have bachelor degree (BBA) and ACCA full membership. I am facing difficulties to get the detailed syllabus for bachelor degree.
> 
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

phqtuyen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. I have a question regarding EOI, I launched my EOI last year and did not declaring any work experience and hence NOT CLAIMING ANY POINTS. Later on, I applied for 482 visa which was successful because those work experience proof DID NOT require any ACS, just need reference letter and pay check. Now I just received my Invitation during the Jan round, was my eoi invalid because I did not declare my work experience (I was stupid I simply thought since I did not claim so did not have to declare ). If my eoi still valid, I believe that I have to declare the work exp in form 80 but just mark them as non-relevant? Many thanks.
> 
> ...


Get professional advice from a reputed Mara agent
It will be money well spent

Cheers


----------



## Josh_Andrew (Jan 28, 2020)

*Please Help!*

Background details:

- Received a positive assessment from ACS already Dec 2018.
- Work experience - Jan 2017 to present.
- Finished Masters - July 2017
- ACS letter says that employment after July 2017 (after finishing Masters) is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.
- My Masters is articulating from Graduate Cert to Graduate Diploma to Masters

I like to send another Assessment using Graduate Diploma which was completed Nov 2016. 

Questions:
1. Do you guys think that I will be able to get a positive assessment as well? 
2. Should ACS consider work experience from Jan 2017 to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.

Thank you for your answers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Josh_Andrew said:


> Background details:
> 
> - Received a positive assessment from ACS already Dec 2018.
> - Work experience - Jan 2017 to present.
> ...


If you use diploma, you will lose 5 points in education 

No use, even if successful 

Cheers


----------



## Josh_Andrew (Jan 28, 2020)

NB said:


> If you use diploma, you will lose 5 points in education
> 
> No use, even if successful
> 
> Cheers


Appreciate your urgent reply...

Can you please explain this for me further = If you use diploma, you will lose 5 points in education 

Not sure what you mean by loosing 5 points in education since its a Graduate Diploma


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Josh_Andrew said:


> Appreciate your urgent reply...
> 
> Can you please explain this for me further = If you use diploma, you will lose 5 points in education
> 
> Not sure what you mean by loosing 5 points in education since its a Graduate Diploma


I do not know if graduate diploma is equal to bachelors 

Cheers


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi NB,

I trust that you are well.

Just a quick question. 

After getting my PR, before i land in Oz for the first time, Is it possible to start visa application for my family?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Skay844 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I trust that you are well.
> 
> ...


It would depend on which visa you are planning and for whom

Cheers


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

NB said:


> It would depend on which visa you are planning and for whom
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response. It would be for my wife and kid

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Skay844 said:


> Thanks for the response. It would be for my wife and kid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Any particular reason you did not include them in your application?

Cheers


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

NB said:


> Any particular reason you did not include them in your application?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


They had some passport issues at the time of my application.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Skay844 said:


> They had some passport issues at the time of my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


There is a dedicated thread on the forum for spouse visa
You can post there for better response 
I have no idea

Cheers


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

NB said:


> There is a dedicated thread on the forum for spouse visa
> 
> You can post there for better response
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

NB said:


> It’s a very ambiguous clause
> 
> It’s totally dependent on the CO
> 
> ...


Hey NB, my friend got their PR with overall 30 scorecard. It was 189. That would clear it for future applicants.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hey NB, my friend got their PR with overall 30 scorecard. It was 189. That would clear it for future applicants.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


It may not 
It would still depend on the individual CO
Another applicant can’t quote this case as no member would give his grant details on the forum
So there is no way you can argue with the CO if he doesn’t agree

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi NB,

It's being long since i have posted any queries. Do you have any idea if my sister in laws husband (as a main applicant) can apply for Subclass 491 visa based on family relationship? I am aware that i will have to live in regional area for him to be eligible to apply for 491 visa.

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> It's being long since i have posted any queries. Do you have any idea if my sister in laws husband (as a main applicant) can apply for Subclass 491 visa based on family relationship? I am aware that i will have to live in regional area for him to be eligible to apply for 491 visa.
> 
> Thank You


Are you also living in regional ?
You cannot sponsor if you are not regional 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

NB said:


> Are you also living in regional ?
> You cannot sponsor if you are not regional
> 
> Cheers


Not currently, but will be planning if i can sponsor my brother in law. I believe he can, if eligible, only apply for 491 after i have stayed about a year in the regional area. Is this right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Not currently, but will be planning if i can sponsor my brother in law. I believe he can, if eligible, only apply for 491 after i have stayed about a year in the regional area. Is this right?


You not only have to live in regional but also work regional 

I don’t know how far you can do that as it’s easier said then done

I think you would need to live 2 years before you can sponsor but I still think it’s wishful thinking

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

NB said:


> You not only have to live in regional but also work regional
> 
> I don’t know how far you can do that as it’s easier said then done
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional info.

Yeah you are right about the difficulties of staying and working in regional area's.


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi NB,

Thanks a lot for your help and support to all of us. One doubt please.

I recently got my grant for 190, NSW. With this PR, can I go to Melbourne on a business trip? Can it result in a problem for me in future?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Sydneykar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help and support to all of us. One doubt please.
> 
> I recently got my grant for 190, NSW. With this PR, can I go to Melbourne on a business trip? Can it result in a problem for me in future?


No issue, you can travel anywhere you want.


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

*ACS Skill assessment - Ishani Not Assessed properly*

Hi NB, All

I got My ACS output today. My experience was horrible as it was not assessed and its marked "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient documentation" by Ishani.skills, no reason specified. [review attachment]


I had submitted All the companies offer letters, relieving letters, Job description/credence letter/ reference letters (Attested - True copy) and Payslips of whatever I have for the previous companies and complete 3years payslips for current company - All color copies of 300+DPI. I am not sure what else was expected and I could probably submit to my assessor, who marked all the 4 companies "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient documentation" and gave a negative assessment output under 5weeks. No mail/communication regarding additional documentation/ no update I got during assessment.
As per ACS, they take 8-10weeks for assessment, but for me it only took 5 weeks.

I really wonder, she checked any of the documents I've uploaded.

I saw couple posts in myimmitracker stating they had bitter experience with Ishani and its happening from last 3-4months.

All my efforts and money I've spent are useless now.

I am not being judgmental, but I really have no clue on "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient documentation".

Please advise, if anything changed / I miss any documentation.

Also suggest if there is a way i can report/request/escalate my improper assessment - Kindly help. I am not willing to Appeal / Review by spending another $400 as it seems to be easy money for ACS but its hard earned money for anyone(me).

If any of your applications' assessed was Ishani, kindly share your experiences as well.

Your's Faithfully,
Raju


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sydneykar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help and support to all of us. One doubt please.
> 
> I recently got my grant for 190, NSW. With this PR, can I go to Melbourne on a business trip? Can it result in a problem for me in future?


As long as you don’t take employment or rent a house, it’s not a problem

Cheers


----------



## baralbkt (Aug 9, 2013)

hi i have one question regarding partner points and score validity. how long is the pte score of partner valid when claiming 5 points for competent english? i read somewhere that the functional english should be within 12 months. i have had my english over 12 months can i still use that to claim points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi NB, All
> 
> I got My ACS output today. My experience was horrible as it was not assessed and its marked "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient documentation" by Ishani.skills, no reason specified. [review attachment]
> 
> ...


Do not make the issues personal
No I even in ACS is interested in rejecting your assessment purposely 

For one employment, give the complete list of documents you have submitted
Do not mix up between reference letter and SD ( Be very sure what you have given)
Give the start and end dates of the employment and your designation 
Give the anzsco code you have applied under 
Give the RnR 

Give only for one employment not all

Cheers


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Do not make the issues personal
> No I even in ACS is interested in rejecting your assessment purposely
> 
> For one employment, give the complete list of documents you have submitted
> ...


Hi NB,
Could you please share your contact details, so that i can share the document for one employer.

Also, I make sure to respect your privacy.

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi NB, All
> 
> I got My ACS output today. My experience was horrible as it was not assessed and its marked "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient documentation" by Ishani.skills, no reason specified. [review attachment]
> 
> ...


Same experience with me as well with the same person. My ACS renewal results for nearly 14 yrs have been said as not suitable due to insufficient documentation, which was two years before counted. Am also clueless as I submitted almost all documents. Now I get there is a pattern with Ishani skills.. I have sent an email three days before and I haven't got a response yet.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

NB said:


> krishnamurthyraju said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB, All
> ...


Hi NB,

I submitted the same way and the docs that you had mentioned here and yet I have also faced the negative outcome in ACS that too in my renewal. Am seriously clueless on what should I do now. I sent an email two days before and haven't received a response yet. Waiting to hear back so I can review or appeal.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi NB,
> Could you please share your contact details, so that i can share the document for one employer.
> 
> Also, I make sure to respect your privacy.
> ...


You have to post here only
You can blank out sensitive information 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baralbkt said:


> hi i have one question regarding partner points and score validity. how long is the pte score of partner valid when claiming 5 points for competent english? i read somewhere that the functional english should be within 12 months. i have had my english over 12 months can i still use that to claim points.


Why are you mixing up competent and functional English and creating confusion

Competent English scores are valid for 3 years if used to claim points

Cheers


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

NB said:


> You have to post here only
> You can blank out sensitive information
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

Kindly review the document attached.
Employer - CSI Technologies pvt ltd.

Dates: 05/15 - 10/16
Position: Oracle Apps DBA
Employer: CSI Technology Services Private Limited
Country: Outside Of Australia

ANZSCO Code 262111 (Database Administrator).

Reference number: A-288125

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Kindly review the document attached.
> Employer - CSI Technologies pvt ltd.
> ...


You were supposed to give 4 payslips for this employment 
( 1st and last of every year you have worked )

May 2015
Dec 2015
Jan 2016
October 2016

Have you given ?

Cheers


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

NB said:


> You were supposed to give 4 slips
> ( 1st and last of every year you have worked )
> 
> May 2015
> ...


I have given all the payslips I've for previous employers as I can't get payslips from them as my account was closed under the HR portal. For CSI - Nov 2015, June, July, Aug, Spec, Oct 2016. [Attached document to forum]
I've submitted detailed documents for Current employer Accenture.
Period : Nov 2016 - Till date - Payslips submitted for all months till date.

For all of them, ACS marked insufficient documentation. I have no clue.

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> I have given all the payslips I've for previous employers as I can't get payslips from them as my account was closed under the HR portal. For CSI - Nov 2015, June, July, Aug, Spec, Oct 2016. [Attached document to forum]
> I've submitted detailed documents for Current employer Accenture.
> Period : Nov 2016 - Till date - Payslips submitted for all months till date.
> 
> ...


I don’t have the time and energy to analyse each any everyone of your employment
I asked you to give one and I showed you that you have provided insufficient documentation and hence the assessor was correct in rejecting this employment 

You just cannot decide unilaterally that these are the evidence that you will give as you cannot get the others and expect ACS to accept that 

Stop blaming the assessors and take a close look at the evidence that you have provided for each employment 


Cheers


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t have the time and energy to analyse each any everyone of your employment
> I asked you to give one and I showed you that you have provided insufficient documentation and hence the assessor was correct in rejecting this employment
> 
> You just cannot decide unilaterally that these are the evidence that you will give as you cannot get the others and expect ACS to accept that
> ...


Hi NB,

As mentioned, For current employer - I have submitted joining letter, payslips - All months, employment letter, reference letter.
Why it was marked insufficient documentation.

I am here to understand what went wrong. It might be a mistake by the assessor / my understanding. Please advise what else I can submit for the previous employer if I've to submit first 2months.

It still not clear for me why all the companies are marked insufficient documentation, even for the one I've submitted end-end payslips.
I did shared her Tax acknowledgements for all years.

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## TPCC147 (Feb 2, 2020)

NB looking for some help please:

- Can you imagine the points thresholds for the 189 going back to what it was this time last year (70/75/80) etc . i have the following points:
Age: 30 PTS
English: 20 PTS
Partner: 10 PTS
Qualifications: 15 PTS
Work Exp in Aus: 5 PTS

Perhaps we could get 190 sponsorship, but not sure how likely that is for 2 secondary teachers?

- We really want to get back to Melbourne but maybe a regional visa is better than nothing. Would you suggest this route if we wish to be back to Australia (a lot) sooner?

Thanks in advance,

a desperate man


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TPCC147 said:


> NB looking for some help please:
> 
> - Can you imagine the points thresholds for the 189 going back to what it was this time last year (70/75/80) etc . i have the following points:
> Age: 30 PTS
> ...


Secondary teachers would get an employment even in rural Australia 
No harm in trying
If there is an association of secondary schools, you could contact them to see if any school is interested in sponsoring you as they get 2 teachers with one sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi @NB 

For the secondary applicant, we do not have pay slips from the first month of employment. She has worked in same company for 5 years +. We have submitted Notice of Tax Assessments, pay slip for last 3 years, bank statement of last 3 years and employer reference letter showing all 5 years. Any other document to upload ? Since, she is a secondary applicant, we just claimed her skilled points and have 5 years positive assessment from Engineer Australia. Will CO ask for further documentation or is this enough ? 

Thanks for your help.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> For the secondary applicant, we do not have pay slips from the first month of employment. She has worked in same company for 5 years +. We have submitted Notice of Tax Assessments, pay slip for last 3 years, bank statement of last 3 years and employer reference letter showing all 5 years. Any other document to upload ? Since, she is a secondary applicant, we just claimed her skilled points and have 5 years positive assessment from Engineer Australia. Will CO ask for further documentation or is this enough ?
> 
> ...


More then enough
Relax
Even if the primary applicant gives the evidence you have given for spouse, he will get a direct grant

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks a lot for your reply. Really helpful.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TPCC147 (Feb 2, 2020)

NB said:


> TPCC147 said:
> 
> 
> > NB looking for some help please:
> ...



Thanks NB! That’s the 186 visa i take it? We have looked at this and are waiting on our old employer to get back to us. Do you have any ideas how difficult or easy that process is? 

Thanks so much


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TPCC147 said:


> Thanks NB! That’s the 186 visa i take it? We have looked at this and are waiting on our old employer to get back to us. Do you have any ideas how difficult or easy that process is?
> 
> Thanks so much


The process is easy 
Generally employers engage a Mara agent who complete the entire process for the employer and the applicants 
It’s the willingness of the employer to sponsor you, which is hard

Cheers


----------



## TPCC147 (Feb 2, 2020)

NB said:


> TPCC147 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB! That’s the 186 visa i take it? We have looked at this and are waiting on our old employer to get back to us. Do you have any ideas how difficult or easy that process is?
> ...


Many thanks!


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

While creating an account they are asking surname but according to my Indian passport my name is in given name. Can anyone suggest what should i do


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uraiba said:


> While creating an account they are asking surname but according to my Indian passport my name is in given name. Can anyone suggest what should i do


Put your entire name in surname
Leave the given name blank
Try it out 

Cheers


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi NB,
Could you please advise the processing time of 190 will be depends on points we have at the time of invitation. Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

AUVic190 said:


> Hi NB,
> Could you please advise the processing time of 190 will be depends on points we have at the time of invitation. Thanks


No it doesn't work like that. Points are not a factor for the time taken for grant.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AUVic190 said:


> Hi NB,
> Could you please advise the processing time of 190 will be depends on points we have at the time of invitation. Thanks


Nope
The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 
Points have no value

Cheers


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi NB,

If we apply for a student visa or TSS visa through employer and get a bridging visa, and during bridging time we get 189 invitation, can we withdraw student/TSS visa application and continue on bridging for 189?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ev12 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If we apply for a student visa or TSS visa through employer and get a bridging visa, and during bridging time we get 189 invitation, can we withdraw student/TSS visa application and continue on bridging for 189?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Your bridging visa will kick in only when your substantive visa expires naturally 
If your TSS or student visa is cancelled or withdrawn voluntarily, before it expires naturally, then your bridging visa will also stand cancelled

Cheers


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi,

While submitting EOI, which is better selecting multiple visa types in one EOI or create separate EOI's for 189, 190 & 491? Is this possible? From the same Id can we create multiple EOI's in that case? Please help. Thanks


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi,

While submitting EOI, which is better selecting multiple visa types in one EOI or create separate EOI's for 189, 190 & 491? Is this possible? From the same Id can we create multiple EOI's in that case? Please help. Thanks


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bijoytsamuel said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> While submitting EOI, which is better selecting multiple visa types in one EOI or create separate EOI's for 189, 190 & 491? Is this possible? From the same Id can we create multiple EOI's in that case? Please help. Thanks


Yes. Separate EOIs are better. 

Yes you can create it using same ID. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bijoytsamuel said:


> Hi,
> 
> While submitting EOI, which is better selecting multiple visa types in one EOI or create separate EOI's for 189, 190 & 491? Is this possible? From the same Id can we create multiple EOI's in that case? Please help. Thanks


Most applicants make separate EOIs for each state and each class of visa
You can use the same email id
Each EOI will have a unique number which you can use to login


Cheers


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

Thank you, one more doubt , when submitting eoi can mention only acs assessed education and experience as in my case i have bsc comp sc + mba.. mba is not assessed. Do i need to mention that as well? And experience which is not assessed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bijoytsamuel said:


> Thank you, one more doubt , when submitting eoi can mention only acs assessed education and experience as in my case i have bsc comp sc + mba.. mba is not assessed. Do i need to mention that as well? And experience which is not assessed?


No
You cannot mention any education that is not assessed 

Cheers


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

Sure. Thank you


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

NB, I can't stop my self to Thanks you for all your help and sharing your wise inputs at every stage.
You are a great person who is helping masses without any special interests and saving a lot of time and money for people like me by letting them know about the true facts and details of AU VISA process.

Below is my story and signature for timeline.

Very happy to announce today that we the family of 3 have been Granted VISA today.It was a long journey of *2.5* Years when I started compiling my documents. I remember it was a roller coaster ride, as a lot of changes happen in immigration laws and point system has been revised by AU authorities.

However, *I want to thanks this group for always sharing every information quickly on forum that help us taking the right decisions at right time.*

*Special thanks to NB* for his kind guidance at every stage of the process, and he is a true robin hood of Expats in AU and always provide true inputs and never confuse you.

I also want to share that those who are waiting for their VISA, Just be patient as you have already played your ROLE and rest is now Destiny and in hands of God.Live your life and do not feel down for any little delay in this aspect of life as we have a lot lot other stuff to live and enjoy as well.

*Lesson*: *Always submit decision ready application to minimize your delays in processing.*


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

In my acs report, they have assessed my experience after 4th Sep 2010. While mentioning the current employment, they have mentioned initial date as 12/2018 though my joining date as 11/2018. So when I submit EOI, i should mention 12/2018 right? Please advise.


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

vinay_1187 said:


> NB, I can't stop my self to Thanks you for all your help and sharing your wise inputs at every stage.
> You are a great person who is helping masses without any special interests and saving a lot of time and money for people like me by letting them know about the true facts and details of AU VISA process.
> 
> Below is my story and signature for timeline.
> ...


Congratulations... !


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

*bijoytsamuel*

So that means a separate login id for each EOI, right?



NB said:


> Most applicants make separate EOIs for each state and each class of visa
> You can use the same email id
> Each EOI will have a unique number which you can use to login
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bijoytsamuel said:


> So that means a separate login id for each EOI, right?


You will get a unique login id for each EOI you create
Just create it
It’s not rocket science 

Cheers


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks, Cheers

@NB Can you check this also: In my acs report, they have assessed my experience after 4th Sep 2010. While mentioning the current employment, they have mentioned initial date as 12/2018 though my joining date as 11/2018. So when I submit EOI, i should mention 12/2018 right? Please advise.



NB said:


> You will get a unique login id for each EOI you create
> Just create it
> It’s not rocket science
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bijoytsamuel said:


> Thanks, Cheers
> 
> @NB Can you check this also: In my acs report, they have assessed my experience after 4th Sep 2010. While mentioning the current employment, they have mentioned initial date as 12/2018 though my joining date as 11/2018. So when I submit EOI, i should mention 12/2018 right? Please advise.


Get the ACS assessment corrected.

In the EOI give the actual dates as you have to give evidence for the same

Cheers


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

Sure NB, Thank you!



NB said:


> Get the ACS assessment corrected.
> 
> In the EOI give the actual dates as you have to give evidence for the same
> 
> Cheers


----------



## robintaneja.01 (Oct 14, 2018)

*Health examinations including new Born*

Hi NB,

Today we recieved first CO contact and we have been asked to go for medicals for which HAP ID's are shared in email. Two month back we have requested for change in circumstances(1022) for new born addition along with BC and passport of new born. 

There is no addition of new born in application yet and only me and my wife HAP ID's are created. Please advise how to further contact them for addition of newborn as well and his HAPiD or shall we wait for new born additon for few more days? but meanwhile go for our health examination.

thanks


----------



## robintaneja.01 (Oct 14, 2018)

Just found out, i didnt updated the details in "update detail" Tab. Instead just uploaded the docs of newborn( BC, passport, 1022)in primary applicant documents. Is there a way to conact CO now? any email id? if yes, where can i find it?. The additional documents request we recieved just contains the name of CO.

Thanks


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

NB can you help me out
What is date from is after date to error while adding employment records? what does this means? Do I need to start the employment from current to past or past to present?
Pls help me out struck with this or else everything is fine


----------



## gurmee11 (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi NB
Can you guide me regarding Australian Work assessment for ACS?
I will complete 1 year next month and I am working as Desktop support but I did Bachelors degree in IT major in Software Development.
Can I use this experience to get five points ?

Looking forward to hear from you 

Regards


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

gurmee11 said:


> Hi NB
> Can you guide me regarding Australian Work assessment for ACS?
> I will complete 1 year next month and I am working as Desktop support but I did Bachelors degree in IT major in Software Development.
> Can I use this experience to get five points ?
> ...


Usual ACS can act bit pricey to give a positive outcome for Desktop support or IT Help Support jobs to give positive outcome against 2631 or 2611 job codes. But you can try your luck.....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uraiba said:


> NB can you help me out
> What is date from is after date to error while adding employment records? what does this means? Do I need to start the employment from current to past or past to present?
> Pls help me out struck with this or else everything is fine


In Skillselect when submitting eoi ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

robintaneja.01 said:


> Just found out, i didnt updated the details in "update detail" Tab. Instead just uploaded the docs of newborn( BC, passport, 1022)in primary applicant documents. Is there a way to conact CO now? any email id? if yes, where can i find it?. The additional documents request we recieved just contains the name of CO.
> 
> Thanks


Email to [email protected]
[email protected]

Also call up the helpline oncce and inform
Keep sending the email reminders every week till the baby is added to the application and you the get Baby hap id

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmee11 said:


> Hi NB
> Can you guide me regarding Australian Work assessment for ACS?
> I will complete 1 year next month and I am working as Desktop support but I did Bachelors degree in IT major in Software Development.
> Can I use this experience to get five points ?
> ...


Where did you study ?
Is this your first employment?

Cheers


----------



## gurmee11 (Oct 7, 2019)

NB said:


> Where did you study ?
> Is this your first employment?
> 
> Cheers


In southern cross university Melbourne 

Yeah , this is my first employment also I have completed PY


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> AUVic190 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...



I wonder how offshore people get grant in 2 to 3 months? As per immigration tracker alot of offshore guys got recently grants in 2-4 months.... Any thoughts?!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> I wonder how offshore people get grant in 2 to 3 months? As per immigration tracker alot of offshore guys got recently grants in 2-4 months.... Any thoughts?!


These trackers have unverified and unsubstantiated data
Any one can write that he got the grant in 1 day.
So will you believe that ?
When people can submit fake EOIs, they can also manipulate these tracker data 
Don’t believe in trackers and wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmee11 said:


> Hi NB
> Can you guide me regarding Australian Work assessment for ACS?
> I will complete 1 year next month and I am working as Desktop support but I did Bachelors degree in IT major in Software Development.
> Can I use this experience to get five points ?
> ...


As you have done your degree in Australia, the chances of deducting experience is low if your education and job match
But ACS is very ruthless recently and you cannot guess or analyse what they will do

Cheers


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

No Skill assessment from Engineers Australia


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi NB,

I have an assessment from EA-233513 in July 2019. I lodged my EOI then. Later I got another assessment through EA with 233914. So I updated my EOI with new occupation. DOE is still with old date. Will there be any issues as date of effect is before date of current assessment?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ev12 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have an assessment from EA-233513 in July 2019. I lodged my EOI then. Later I got another assessment through EA with 233914. So I updated my EOI with new occupation. DOE is still with old date. Will there be any issues as date of effect is before date of current assessment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


As you already had a valid skills assessment as on the date of effect shown in the EOI , you are not in a problem
Auditors and accountants keep jumping like this and face no problem
Relax

Cheers


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

NB said:


> As you already had a valid skills assessment as on the date of effect shown in the EOI , you are not in a problem
> 
> Auditors and accountants keep jumping like this and face no problem
> 
> ...


Thanks NB! Appreciate your response.

Doesn't it matter even if it is in different occupation group? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ev12 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have an assessment from EA-233513 in July 2019. I lodged my EOI then. Later I got another assessment through EA with 233914. So I updated my EOI with new occupation. DOE is still with old date. Will there be any issues as date of effect is before date of current assessment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You can have multiple EOIs together at the same time as you have 2 skill assessment for each state and 189
Make another EOI with the earlier Anzsco code
You don’t lose anything

Cheers


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

NB said:


> You can have multiple EOIs together at the same time as you have 2 skill assessment for each state and 189
> Make another EOI with the earlier Anzsco code
> You don’t lose anything
> 
> Cheers


Sure. Thanks NB.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Regional relative sponsorship:
Hi NB,

Do you reckon the regional postcodes may be relaxed for 491 visa in coming months?? Ps: I know it's DHA decision, but what are your thoughts. 

Regards,
Shreyas


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Regional relative sponsorship:
> Hi NB,
> 
> Do you reckon the regional postcodes may be relaxed for 491 visa in coming months?? Ps: I know it's DHA decision, but what are your thoughts.
> ...


Unfortunately I am not the minister for immigration 

Cheers


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> As mentioned, For current employer - I have submitted joining letter, payslips - All months, employment letter, reference letter.
> Why it was marked insufficient documentation.
> ...


Hi NB,

Good Evening.
I got a reply from the assessor mentioning "we require two types of payment evidence for each year of employment." even for the one i submitted end-end payslips. 
Also, ACS didn't consider my tax acknowledgments.

I checked with couple of people during submission and they said payslips are more than enough.

One more clarification:
Employer 1 - was a startup and I don't have EPF / healthcare and they paid me direct cash during my tenure.
I only have payslips from them. Can you advise what else i can submit to sort it out if the above requirement has to be met?

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Good Evening.
> I got a reply from the assessor mentioning "we require two types of payment evidence for each year of employment." even for the one i submitted end-end payslips.
> ...


You were being optimistic if you thought that tax return acknowledgement would suffice
You should have given form 16 
For the startup unless you have a secondary evidence, I doubt you can claim it

In my opinion you should apply through a Mara agent as your document require a lot of work
Don’t depend on the forum to sort out your issues

Cheers


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Gauranga1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Regional relative sponsorship:
> ...


Thanks NB, nevertheless appreciate all your help 🙂


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Hi NB. Suggestion needed. I didn't upload some extra 3rd party evidences for the employment. I got a CO contact on 29th Jan 2020 for polio certificate. Can I upload those document now as the application is under further assessment. Will it be a wise move. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

Hi NB,
Could you please provide your inputs on below ?

Info 
In All employment assessment they counted zero experience and gave the reason "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation ?

I have provide all the documentation as per the checklist , and have emailed them to clarify .

Clarification 
have you noticed similar message in assessment for other in queries and if so what is the most common reason ( if one applicable) ?

Thanks


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Guys.. I think JAN 2020 FOI has number "4" printed as blank everywhere. Just checked few occupation codes. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Hi NB. Suggestion needed. I didn't upload some extra 3rd party evidences for the employment. I got a CO contact on 29th Jan 2020 for polio certificate. Can I upload those document now as the application is under further assessment. Will it be a wise move.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


If the evidence really strengthens your application, then do it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nmg said:


> Hi NB,
> Could you please provide your inputs on below ?
> 
> Info
> ...


Most common is the missing letter from company that they do not issue reference letter with duties and the deponent evidence

Cheers


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Most common is the missing letter from company that they do not issue reference letter with duties and the deponent evidence
> 
> Cheers



Hi nmg,

I have faced the same issue.
They are asking 2 financial documents for each year. have you submitted those?
you need to submit the reason letter from the company if you are submitting a reference letter, why they can't provide the Job description letter.

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Most common is the missing letter from company that they do not issue reference letter with duties and the deponent evidence
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the inputs.
I have provided the letter in company letter head with below details
1) Salary 
2) Hours per week ( 40)
3) Last designation 
4) All designation history
5) Consolidated list of duties

Supporting document
1) Income Tax T4 ( Similar to Form 16 in India)
2) All the salary slip for 60 Months

Thanks


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi nmg,
> 
> I have faced the same issue.
> They are asking 2 financial documents for each year. have you submitted those?
> ...


Hi Raju,

Thank you for the inputs.
I have provided the letter in company letter head with below details
1) Salary 
2) Hours per week ( 40), Full Time 
3) Last designation 
4) All designation history
5) Consolidated list of duties

Supporting document
1) Income Tax T4 ( Similar to Form 16 in India given by government )
2) All the salary slip for 60 Months for that employment 

Thanks


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

nmg said:


> Hi Raju,
> 
> Thank you for the inputs.
> I have provided the letter in company letter head with below details
> ...


Hi nmg,

In my case, They didn't accept my tax acknowledgments and was advised to submit form 16 as well. 
I doubt the supporting documents and let's wait for the assessor reply.

NB Could be of more help.

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing great. I got my grant on 18-Feb and I am planning to travel in next few months. Any suggestions for first time entry in Australia:-

1.Any formalities at airport during first visit.
2.How and When to Apply TFN (Tax File Number).
3.Any Free Government Facilities \ Welfare schemes we are elgible for.
4.How and When to enroll for healthcare.

Any thing we can do online irrespective of our travel plans.

Regards
VK


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

nmg said:


> Hi NB,
> Could you please provide your inputs on below ?
> 
> Info
> ...


Did you send an email to ACS to check what was missing? If not, I would suggest you to do that as for different people different responses have been provided from ACS for missing documents. They reply on the 5th day.


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi nmg,
> 
> In my case, They didn't accept my tax acknowledgments and was advised to submit form 16 as well.
> I doubt the supporting documents and let's wait for the assessor reply.
> ...


T4 is the tax form that Canada government/employer provides you similar to Form 16 in India.
sure will update once receive the updates from the assessor . 
My main concern is they normally ask for the documentation , in my case they just finalized the application.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing great. I got my grant on 18-Feb and I am planning to travel in next few months. Any suggestions for first time entry in Australia:-
> 
> ...


1. None
2. You can apply once you have an address
You get it instantly 
3. No idea
4. As soon as you have an address proof, you can apply for Medicare
If you want to buy private health insurance you can do that also 

Cheers


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Did you send an email to ACS to check what was missing? If not, I would suggest you to do that as for different people different responses have been provided from ACS for missing documents. They reply on the 5th day.


Thank you for sharing the timeline of ACS team response. Yes have emailed ACS and waiting for the reply. will keep posted based on the response from ACS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nmg said:


> T4 is the tax form that Canada government/employer provides you similar to Form 16 in India.
> sure will update once receive the updates from the assessor .
> My main concern is they normally ask for the documentation , in my case they just finalized the application.
> 
> Thanks


They used to ask for missing documents in the good old days
Now adays they are just rejecting the application without giving any opportunity to the applicants to submit the same
ACS assessment was the easiest and now it’s become the hardest

Cheers


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

NB said:


> They used to ask for missing documents in the good old days
> Now adays they are just rejecting the application without giving any opportunity to the applicants to submit the same
> ACS assessment was the easiest and now it’s become the hardest
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for updates in the process, will wait for ACS response and file a review /Appeal based on their response.


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

I am an offshore (residing out of Australia) candidate. A query regarding 190 EOIs, Appreciate if you can help. 

What is best practice in creating/keeping 190 EOIs?

For an offshore candidate, I understand as of now only VIC is open, so i will create and keep an EOI for VIC. NSW is completely closed as it has 1 year in state requirements, so I won't create an EOI. I read that QLD asks for a fresh EOI when the BSMQ is open, so that's also clear that create a fresh EOI when BSMQ opens. 

What to do in cases of SA, ACT, NT etc. Should I create an EOI and wait to get nominated or create when the state invites open news breaks? What's the best way to approach this?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MN8 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am an offshore (residing out of Australia) candidate. A query regarding 190 EOIs, Appreciate if you can help.
> 
> ...


There is no short cut
You have to research each state requirements for your Anzsco code and submit EOIs accordingly 
You also have to keep close watch on regular basis of the states you are interested in if they have changed their rules

Cheers


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> There is no short cut
> You have to research each state requirements for your Anzsco code and submit EOIs accordingly
> You also have to keep close watch on regular basis of the states you are interested in if they have changed their rules
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.

Does this mean for 190, age of EOI doesn't have a preference? 

Also - I know that keep visiting the various state portals is an ideal way to keep an eye. However, I was wondering if there is any particular forum/page which provide a consolidated (all states) alerts?

Cheers


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

NB said:


> nmg said:
> 
> 
> > T4 is the tax form that Canada government/employer provides you similar to Form 16 in India.
> ...


That's really true and am terribly perplexed, even to submit a review. I am still in the process of making a decision on what all documents are still required to upload while I submit a review, as I don't want to face the negative outcome again..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MN8 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Does this mean for 190, age of EOI doesn't have a preference?
> 
> ...


Age of EOI has no value
I am not aware of any site which gives the information 
On the forum there are dedicated threads for each state, but how updated they are, I cannot say 

Cheers


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

What are all the pros and cons of Australian Govt Jobs for immigrants?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> What are all the pros and cons of Australian Govt Jobs for immigrants?


Most require citizenships for security clearance especially in ICT

Cheers


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Krh123 said:
> 
> 
> > What are all the pros and cons of Australian Govt Jobs for immigrants?
> ...



Security clearance is their job, so why we need to bother?
Any challenges here we need to face?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> Security clearance is their job, so why we need to bother?
> Any challenges here we need to face?


You have no idea how the employment system works
Do some research 
Most government jobs in ict will have a condition in the ad that it’s open only to citizens
So who is bothered ?

Cheers


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi NB, till Aug 2019 ( 7.3 yrs in india 3 months in melbourne from may -aug) I was working as a senior consultant and hence had acs positive for systems analyst. However my acs will expire in september. I am presenltly working in melbourne since Oct 2019 but am working as a tester now. If I have to claim 5 points for exp 1) how can I claim the 3 months i worked in aus on dependent 482 2) under which anzsco code do I submit my assesment now? As a systems analyst or Software tester( approx 6 months). I am sure to have a role change by the time i submit for assesment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sowmyaa83 said:


> Hi NB, till Aug 2019 ( 7.3 yrs in india 3 months in melbourne from may -aug) I was working as a senior consultant and hence had acs positive for systems analyst. However my acs will expire in september. I am presenltly working in melbourne since Oct 2019 but am working as a tester now. If I have to claim 5 points for exp 1) how can I claim the 3 months i worked in aus on dependent 482 2) under which anzsco code do I submit my assesment now? As a systems analyst or Software tester( approx 6 months). I am sure to have a role change by the time i submit for assesment.


You cannot mix the Indian and Australia experience for points
You will get 10 points only for india experience untill you go back to india and work for 9 more months
Australia you will be able to claim only after you complete 1 year

So think over if you want to do an assessment with ACS now and get 10 points or wait till you have 1 year Australia experience and get 15 points

Cheers


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi NB,
My friend has a doubt regarding spelling mistake. Currently he has received his PR Visa. His Name is Pradeep Mishra and his wife name is Sunitha Pradeeep( surname field in passport ). In his daughter birth certificate the name provided for mother is Sunitha Pradeeep and the same holds for his daughters passport. His entire family has already received the PR and his wife name has an additional e in Pradeeep.
He wants to reciting this. This can be done at the passport office and surname could be rectified. But however would this have an impact on the existing approved PR ( Note none of them have made the initial entry yet ) 

🙏 thanks in advanced


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Hi NB,
> My friend has a doubt regarding spelling mistake. Currently he has received his PR Visa. His Name is Pradeep Mishra and his wife name is Sunitha Pradeeep( surname field in passport ). In his daughter birth certificate the name provided for mother is Sunitha Pradeeep and the same holds for his daughters passport. His entire family has already received the PR and his wife name has an additional e in Pradeeep.
> He wants to reciting this. This can be done at the passport office and surname could be rectified. But however would this have an impact on the existing approved PR ( Note none of them have made the initial entry yet )
> 
> ðŸ™� thanks in advanced


Just the change in passport name will not suffice
You will have to complete the formalities for name change and provide that evidence to DHA along with the new passport to get the new name registered in their records

Change of name in passport
Where a new passport has been issued with a new name, you should provide certified copies of the Bio-data page of the previous passport, new passport and official evidence of name change (eg. change of name certificate, marriage certificate) with this form in order for the Department to confirm your identity.

Keep some time in hand and do not plan any trip till the name change is reflected in the VEVO

Cheers


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> st080805 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


So once name change in done in the passport by means of providing say marriage certificate, the same information should be sent to them.

Before starting the process of rectifying the spelling mistake in the name in the passport , would it be advisable to inform them about it ? Any chances of complications or rejections or problems . Any caution he would have to take Care ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

st080805 said:


> So once name change in done in the passport by means of providing say marriage certificate, the same information should be sent to them.
> 
> Before starting the process of rectifying the spelling mistake in the name in the passport , would it be advisable to inform them about it ? Any chances of complications or rejections or problems . Any caution he would have to take Care ?


Nothing to be informed before, it is only after the change that you have to submit your new passport, new ID documents, and gazette.


----------



## Patrickbatman01 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi NB,

I will be applying for Indian PCC at VFS Melbourne. Do I need to fill out 'Form J' even if my appearance had not changed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Patrickbatman01 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I will be applying for Indian PCC at VFS Melbourne. Do I need to fill out 'Form J' even if my appearance had not changed?


Nope

Cheers


----------



## robintaneja.01 (Oct 14, 2018)

*new born addition*

hi NB,

Recently I have notified for change in circumstance through immi account and added newborn BC and passport (in others section of primary application) along with 1022. In update detail tab i can now see the notification added.

Last week we got first CO contact, and only health examinations were requested for me and my wife (as newborn is still not added in the application). HE's are now completed and status in immiacount is changed to health clearance provided-no action required.

Now shall i go and confirm information provided as requested tab or wait for addition of newborn name first? I already updated the form 1022, BC and Passport of newborn long back but didnt added instance through"updated details tab", so i went unnoticed. Is there any other place where i need to update about change in situation before the decision is made? i have already sent an email to [email protected] & [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you to everyone who have provided your valuable inputs in this community.

Especially you NB. I never went through any agent after reading your posts and others inputs.

Got my grant finally. It still hasn't sunk in yet.

TAS 190 - 263311 Telecom Engg:
Age 30, Bachelors 15, PTE 20, Skilled partner 10, Aus study 5 TAS study 5 with 85 points

Nomination lodged: 20-Sep-19
Invitation received: 25-Oct-19
190 applied: 20-Nov-19
Direct grant: 24-Feb-20

Thank you once again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

robintaneja.01 said:


> hi NB,
> 
> Recently I have notified for change in circumstance through immi account and added newborn BC and passport (in others section of primary application) along with 1022. In update detail tab i can now see the notification added.
> 
> ...


Keep sending them reminders by email every week to both the ids
Call them up occasionally also till such time that the baby is added to your application you get the baby hap id 

Cheers


----------



## robintaneja.01 (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks NB.

I can press "information provided as requested button"? or shall i wait for name additon & HAP ID of new born. I will keep reminding them weekly as suggested.

Only fear in mind is that they should see change in circumstances intimation before making decision on application.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

robintaneja.01 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> I can press "information provided as requested button"? or shall i wait for name additon & HAP ID of new born. I will keep reminding them weekly as suggested.
> 
> ...


Better to wait for the child to be added to your application 

Call up the department once

You can use Nymgo or such service

Cheers


----------



## robintaneja.01 (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks NB.

Need further advise on few more doubts

1. We got total of 28 days to provide info as requested, and i hope that baby gets added before that, otherwise i think we need to click on info provided button. Please advise? Can we wait more than 28 days? as in this forum i read somehwere that it genrally takes 28 days for baby addition and another 28 for HAPID creation.

2.For calling dept, in immi.homeaffairs website , number mentioned is +61 2 6196 0196. But below text is also mentinoned
"If you are calling from the Americas, Europe, South Korea or Japan call our Global Service Centre (GSC) located in Australia on +61 2 6196 0196, Monday to Friday 9am to 5pm local time in your country". is there any other contact details if we are calling from India? 
Any advise on best way to reach them.


Also i got delivery failure notice on [email protected]. Is this the right one?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

robintaneja.01 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> Need further advise on few more doubts
> 
> ...


That’s the correct number and the email id 

Cheers


----------



## robintaneja.01 (Oct 14, 2018)

*new born addition*

hi NB,

I called immi helpline today regarding new born addditon in application.
He suggested to fill form 1436 to add new applicant after visa lodgment even in case of newborn.

In Immiaccount only form 1022 along with supporting documents are mentioned.

Shall i submit 1436 also as suggested by them?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

robintaneja.01 said:


> hi NB,
> 
> I called immi helpline today regarding new born addditon in application.
> He suggested to fill form 1436 to add new applicant after visa lodgment even in case of newborn.
> ...


Certainly
There is nothing you lose
Cheers


----------



## balim (May 27, 2018)

Hi All,

What kind of documents does a completely offshore applicant (haven't studied, worked or lived in Australia) need to submit upon receiving ITA for 189 visa. Below is the list I've compiled. Appreciate your comments if I missed anything. 

1. Identity/Age documents - passport and national ID; is birth of certificate mandatory (would like to avoid additional costs for translation)?
2. Skilled employment & educational qualification documents - ACS skill assessment letter, Uni Degree & Transcript, company reference letter, payslips, tax clearance letters, company ID cards. Are these sufficient or do I need to provide any additional documents? 
3. English language skills documents - PTE score report
4. Credentialed community language - NAATI letter
5. Character documents - got PCC for all countries where I lived for more than 1 year except for home country. Is it mandatory to include the PCC for home country considering that I haven't lived there in the last 10 years and didn't spend more than 12 months in total there in the last 10 years? Consulted 2 agents - one says it's not required, the other says it's better to include. Also, can I submit additional documents after 60 days after submitting all the documents?
6. Relationship/Partner & dependent documents - N/A (I'm single; no dependents)

P.S. I haven't received the invite yet but would like to prepare everything now since I've been living abroad in multiple countries and it might not be easy to gather all the documents within 60 days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What kind of documents does a completely offshore applicant (haven't studied, worked or lived in Australia) need to submit upon receiving ITA for 189 visa. Below is the list I've compiled. Appreciate your comments if I missed anything.
> 
> ...


1. If you are you to be worried about translating costs, you should seriously reconsider if you can afford to migrate or not 
This cost is pennies compared to your overall impact on your finances by the time you get a job

Cheers


----------



## balim (May 27, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. If you are you to be worried about translating costs, you should seriously reconsider if you can afford to migrate or not
> This cost is pennies compared to your overall impact on your finances by the time you get a job
> 
> Cheers


NB, I asked to clarify the list of required documents. I'm not asking to evaluate if I have enough financial capacity or not.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

balim said:


> NB, I asked to clarify the list of required documents. I'm not asking to evaluate if I have enough financial capacity or not.


I don’t have the time or energy to clarify it
I would rather spend my time helping those who are seriously trying to get the PR and appreciate my views
Best to consult a Mara agent or wait for response from other members 

Cheers


----------



## balim (May 27, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t have the time or energy to clarify it
> I would rather spend my time helping those who are seriously trying to get the PR and appreciate my views
> Best to consult a Mara agent or wait for response from other members
> 
> Cheers


You free not to respond, nobody is forcing 
P.S. An efficient person wouldn't post non-relevant comments if his/her objective was to help people.


----------



## Lancenathan0012 (Jan 4, 2020)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What kind of documents does a completely offshore applicant (haven't studied, worked or lived in Australia) need to submit upon receiving ITA for 189 visa. Below is the list I've compiled. Appreciate your comments if I missed anything.
> 
> ...


1. I would like to provide all the documents that I can provide in the selection of documents that I can provide inorder to prevent case contact by the C.O. If you have been contacted by the case officer, it will further delay your application

2. I added bank payroll statement of account with company indicated, appraisal letter issued by the company, employment contract, provident fund payments, social security payments, resume/curriculum vitae

3. I included in the Others portion proof coming from PTE that I send the score report to DHA. (Email from Pearson)

5. Better to include. If the global processing is more than a year, better wait for case officer contact before having this document. It has an expiry of 1 year.
You will also include Form 80 and Form 1221. You need to fill this out as per immi.homeaffairs. The medicals also have an expiry for 1 year.


----------



## balim (May 27, 2018)

Lancenathan0012 said:


> 1. I would like to provide all the documents that I can provide in the selection of documents that I can provide inorder to prevent case contact by the C.O. If you have been contacted by the case officer, it will further delay your application
> 
> 2. I added bank payroll statement of account with company indicated, appraisal letter issued by the company, employment contract, provident fund payments, social security payments, resume/curriculum vitae
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your response.
After submitting the application is it possible to add additional documents? I'm afraid I might not be able to get the PCC from home country in 60 days. It would be great to have this option to add on the documents later on.
Also, does immigration contact the employer to verify the employment? Do I need to provide specific person's contact details and inform them that they might get contacted? In your experience, have they contacted all your employers?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

balim said:


> Thank you very much for your response.
> 
> After submitting the application is it possible to add additional documents? I'm afraid I might not be able to get the PCC from home country in 60 days. It would be great to have this option to add on the documents later on.
> 
> Also, does immigration contact the employer to verify the employment? Do I need to provide specific person's contact details and inform them that they might get contacted? In your experience, have they contacted all your employers?


Yes you can add documents later on. 60 days limit is just to lodge the visa application while there is no time limit on uploading extra docs after visa application submission. Only thing is that you would have limit of 60 docs per applicant. 

They may or may not contact the employers. CO can contact the person mentioned on the reference letter or extract the information from companies website or any public info available. It's upto them and you won't have any control over it. Few people had reported physical verification as well. So this is something totally upto you if you want to notify your employers (usually HR) regarding this or not. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear NB,

Can you please tell me if I can request DIBP to extend my IED? My IED is on the 4th of April 2020, but due to some problems, I would not be able to make it in time.

Is there any way I can request DIBP to extend my IED? If yes can you please tell me how to contact them. 

I look forward to hearing from you soon. Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Can you please tell me if I can request DIBP to extend my IED? My IED is on the 4th of April 2020, but due to some problems, I would not be able to make it in time.
> 
> ...


IED cannot be extended
It can be waived off only
If you have a credible reason you can email them at 
[email protected]
[email protected].
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


Try calling helpline

Whether they will do it or not is totally their decision
Chances are low so have a plan B 

Cheers


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

491 SS
Hi NB,

Could not find any pointers, hence posting here:

I went through SA immigration website and found that for SOL ID 261313 it says:
Not available for high points nomination..

And, in occupation special requirements:
please note: if your occupation is 'not available for high points nomination', you are not eligible to apply for a 190 or 491 nomination

Does it mean for this occupation, one cannot apply for 491 state sponsorship?

TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauranga1988 said:


> 491 SS
> Hi NB,
> 
> Could not find any pointers, hence posting here:
> ...


Sorry
No idea about SA 

Cheers


----------



## robintaneja.01 (Oct 14, 2018)

hi NB,
Newborn is added to the application and HAP ID is also shared for HE of newborn.
Also in immiacount, under actions required, pay oustanding payment link is created. when i am clicking on it, it goes to manage payments but no mention of pending payments. I checked this forum and found no payment required for newborn addition after visa lodgment and before decision is made. Same is also mentioned in immi website. can i just ignore it or any action required from myside wrt to payments?

thanks


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi NB,

Can you please tell me if my siblings can come to Australia on Student Visa or not? We are two sisters and a Brother my brother did his MBA and sister recently passed college. 

As I am already a Permanent Resident and in Australia will it impact their case and might get a student visa refusal? 

And will they both be able to apply for Student Visa at the same time? 

Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please tell me if my siblings can come to Australia on Student Visa or not? We are two sisters and a Brother my brother did his MBA and sister recently passed college.
> 
> ...


They will have to declare that you are living in Australia when they apply
So their application will be scrutinised carefully to ensure that it’s not a fake application 
As long as they are actually coming to study a valid course which will enhance their employment and earning capacity, it should not be a problem

Both can apply at same time also
It doesn’t really matter

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

robintaneja.01 said:


> hi NB,
> Newborn is added to the application and HAP ID is also shared for HE of newborn.
> Also in immiacount, under actions required, pay oustanding payment link is created. when i am clicking on it, it goes to manage payments but no mention of pending payments. I checked this forum and found no payment required for newborn addition after visa lodgment and before decision is made. Same is also mentioned in immi website. can i just ignore it or any action required from myside wrt to payments?
> 
> thanks


Just ignore
No payment for new born

Cheers


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

*Processing time*

Hi NB,

I am placing a question on behalf of my cousin and his situation is 

He applied for PR on January 9th 2019, got CO contact on April 27th of 2019 regarding missing of his photo on score card (CAE paper based Test) and we replied to CO on may 27th with information got from CAE authority through mail. Australian Immigration has verified the same with CAE and replied regarding this in July of 2019. 

My question, is there any way to contact immigration regarding the status of his application because he crossed the processing time line which is max of 13 months.

Please suggest me the best way ( either mail or phone, which is better)

I appreciate for your reply and Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am placing a question on behalf of my cousin and his situation is
> 
> ...


You can try both but neither will actually help
But no harm in trying 
It will come in its own sweet time 

Cheers


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

NB said:


> You can try both but neither will actually help
> But no harm in trying
> It will come in its own sweet time
> 
> Cheers


Hi Can I get the official Email of Australian Immigration to try. Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Can I get the official Email of Australian Immigration to try. Thanks in advance


Skil[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## jainunnayan (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi NB

Hope you are doing good. Just wanted a small advice from you.

I received my 190 grant in Dec 2019 with 1 year for IED. Now with this Covid-19 outbreak from January, i have not been able to plan first entry for visa activation and the situation is not improving yet.

I am getting a bit skeptical here, what should be the right approach here? If the situation doesn't improve can the Visa get wasted also?

Kindly suggest.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi NB,

I have got PR last month, last night I have received mail from Skill select (not to immi account). When I try to login it says invalid username and password. Is something to worry about


----------



## sreekanthpart (May 23, 2015)

*Wrong ANZSCO code*

Hello guys,

I would like to have very important question. I have lodged my EOI under 261311(Analyst programmer), but today I just came across my old Australian Work permit visa where it states that my employer lodged my visa under 261312(Developer programmer). Now i started worrying if the Australian department refers my old work permit visa to evaluate the points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jainunnayan said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Hope you are doing good. Just wanted a small advice from you.
> 
> ...


You have 9 months in hand
Too early to panic

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

um.heygau said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have got PR last month, last night I have received mail from Skill select (not to immi account). When I try to login it says invalid username and password. Is something to worry about


Skillselect role is over the moment you got invited
Forget Skillselect 
You will only need immiaccount in future 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sreekanthpart said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I would like to have very important question. I have lodged my EOI under 261311(Analyst programmer), but today I just came across my old Australian Work permit visa where it states that my employer lodged my visa under 261312(Developer programmer). Now i started worrying if the Australian department refers my old work permit visa to evaluate the points.


It doesn’t matter
261311/12/13 are all interchangeable 

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

For Canada pcc, address is incorrect. Instead of "Flat 123", it is mentioned as "Flat 12" on pcc. Though City/state details are correct. 
Address details were correctly filled while applying for pcc.
Please suggest should I apply for a new pcc or can upload the one which I got, as Canada does not entertain much pcc correction requests.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1ab2 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For Canada pcc, address is incorrect. Instead of "Flat 123", it is mentioned as "Flat 12" on pcc. Though City/state details are correct.
> Address details were correctly filled while applying for pcc.
> ...


As long as the name and passport number etc is correct to the last dot, the slight address discrepancy should not matter

Cheers


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi NB,

With grace of Vaheguru, and your kind support and guidance, I received my grant for 190 NSW yesterday. You are incredible, for me you are angel of immigration.

Thank you once again for your kind support throughout the PR process.


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi NB,

When adding spouse to an already lodged 189 visa, about the payment that needs to be done before uploading documets, what reference number do you?

Is it the same as the Ref. Number used for main applicant?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## areteservicesptyltd (Apr 7, 2019)

*Next steps*

Hi NB,

I have 85 points for 189 and 90 points for NSW, QLD and VIC state sponsorships 190 visas. I submitted the EOI for all eligible states and have been waiting for the last 18 months. Seems everytime i am missing the invites by 5 points for the last 18 months. I am finishing 32 years by this december. I am very worried and now thinking whether i am running out of options. Is the fate for 189 and 190 offshore visa are over? 

What are the next steps i should consider?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

areteservicesptyltd said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Submitting 190 EOI blindly won't help. Have you checked if you occupation is open and available for the states in which you applied? It's quite possible that they may have additional criteria as well and you submitted the application outside the time window due to which state didn't invite you so far. So to me it seems that you need to do some more research first. 

For 190 state doesn't necessarily invite high pointers and therefore every state have their own way of selecting candidates where they can invite a 65 pointer but not invite 100 pointer. alternative is you try for 491 visa if you doesn't have good chance for 189. So better look for your job code in terms of 190/491.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## areteservicesptyltd (Apr 7, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Submitting 190 EOI blindly won't help. Have you checked if you occupation is open and available for the states in which you applied? It's quite possible that they may have additional criteria as well and you submitted the application outside the time window due to which state didn't invite you so far. So to me it seems that you need to do some more research first.
> 
> For 190 state doesn't necessarily invite high pointers and therefore every state have their own way of selecting candidates where they can invite a 65 pointer but not invite 100 pointer. alternative is you try for 491 visa if you doesn't have good chance for 189. So better look for your job code in terms of 190/491.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Yes, I applied for 190 but i am offshore. based on my research, i believe i am not meeting the additional criteria for my asco code 261312 (i.e. 1 year job offer in state). So wondering will they consider any exemptions.

Also for 491 i dont have any relations staying in regional australia. In that do i need to get a job offer from any agency for my skillset?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

areteservicesptyltd said:


> Yes, I applied for 190 but i am offshore. based on my research, i believe i am not meeting the additional criteria for my asco code 261312 (i.e. 1 year job offer in state). So wondering will they consider any exemptions.
> 
> 
> 
> Also for 491 i dont have any relations staying in regional australia. In that do i need to get a job offer from any agency for my skillset?


No, they won't make any exemptions for you. you were eligible most likely for QLD but perhaps you missed it during July application window. Same for SA. Vic you have some chance but don't keep high hopes. 

For 491 you can get state sponsorship as well and family sponsorship isn't necessary. For the job part you would have to check state criteria. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

areteservicesptyltd said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have 85 points for 189 and 90 points for NSW, QLD and VIC state sponsorships 190 visas. I submitted the EOI for all eligible states and have been waiting for the last 18 months. Seems everytime i am missing the invites by 5 points for the last 18 months. I am finishing 32 years by this december. I am very worried and now thinking whether i am running out of options. Is the fate for 189 and 190 offshore visa are over?
> 
> What are the next steps i should consider?


Plan B
Canada

Cheers


----------



## randomlyjobless (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello NB

I need your inputs on this. 

My wife educational qualifications are B. Pharm and M.Pharm in india. However her current job RnR matches to that of ICT business analyst. I want to claim spouse points after her ACS assessment. She has 7 years of experience. Do i need to go via RPL?

If its RPL,i might hire a consultancy.

BTW my job code would be of a software engineer 261313(ACS pending)

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randomlyjobless said:


> Hello NB
> 
> I need your inputs on this.
> 
> ...


She will have to go through the RPL route
You will be be able to claim points if she gets positive assessment and also has competent English 

You can negotiate with the consultant that you want their involvement only in spouse ACS assessment if you are confident that you can complete the rest if the process yourself

Cheers


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi NB,
After get my permanent resident Visa of Australia and planning to move to Australia by 2020 December with family. 

Now I am working in Gulf country. I have a job of Oil& GAS FIFO-30 days/30 days in Gulf. After moving to Australia and after every 30 days if I am planning to go to gulf and doing job there, How will be my tax calculated.

I have an approximate income of 6500AUD/Month(12 month in year).
Thanks,
Roy


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Hi NB,
> After get my permanent resident Visa of Australia and planning to move to Australia by 2020 December with family.
> 
> Now I am working in Gulf country. I have a job of Oil& GAS FIFO-30 days/30 days in Gulf. After moving to Australia and after every 30 days if I am planning to go to gulf and doing job there, How will be my tax calculated.
> ...


It will depend on where your tax residency will be
Consult a chartered accountant as it’s a complicated case
Most likely you will be taxed on your worldwide income in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi NB,
A quick question. I have applied for my PR under 189 and I currently hold a student visa which finishes in November. 
Am I still able to able for Medicare as I am still entitled to work or do I have to wait until i get my PR/my bridging visa gets active? 
Kind regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyHuman said:


> Hi NB,
> A quick question. I have applied for my PR under 189 and I currently hold a student visa which finishes in November.
> Am I still able to able for Medicare as I am still entitled to work or do I have to wait until i get my PR/my bridging visa gets active?
> Kind regards,


You are entitled to get Medicare card
Apply ASAP with a copy of the visa payment fees evidence

Cheers


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Dear NB..
I request your input in this condition.
How to apply for IED waiver?

Dear all..I have received PR in October 2019.and IED is till Oct2020. We have booked our flights for 1st week of May from Malaysia. Currently our child is in India and are unable to bring her because of travel restriction in Malaysia and India..looks like this covid 19 situation is getting worse.. most of the airlines are getting cancelled all around the globe.


We ne

Can anyone tell me how can I request for an IED Waiver? 
I don't see any email Id through which I can contact immigration Australia. 

I received a grant letter through autogenerated email..hence cannot respond them back too.. please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drish said:


> Dear NB..
> I request your input in this condition.
> How to apply for IED waiver?
> 
> ...


Any one of these:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thank you for your response. 

I was just not sure if I was eligible as my Bridging visa doesn’t come into effect until my current student visa finishes.


----------



## derek1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi NB

I had received my 489 Visa from SA during January 2020 end. I was initially planning on leaving at the start of the May month. The Australian Government has now declared a 6-month emergency and raised the Alert to Level 4.

My question is should I try and enter as quickly as possible considering the situation? Does this Alert to level 4 affect my entry into the Country? I was a liitle concerned that since time is running out on my Visa and IED.

I have a cousin of mine in SA. Will that help me? I'm currently in India.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derek1969 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I had received my 489 Visa from SA during January 2020 end. I was initially planning on leaving at the start of the May month. The Australian Government has now declared a 6-month emergency and raised the Alert to Level 4.
> 
> ...


I think all entry into Australia is banned except for citizens and PR holders
I don’t think you would be able to enter Australia 
There is too much news and no one knows what’s correct and what’s not
Call up or email the department and recheck 

Cheers


----------



## derek1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks NB fo your response. Can I use these addresses that you shared above to contact them:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derek1969 said:


> Thanks NB fo your response. Can I use these addresses that you shared above to contact them:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Yes you can

Cheers


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi NB

I applied for 491 visa on 17/03/2020 . The immigration requested me to provide biometrics detail within 14 days. Unfortunately the biometrics collection centre in Kuwait closed until April 12 due to Covid 19 crisis. That means I can't do the biometrics. I need an extension to do the biometrics. How can I inform immiaustralia about this situation . I searched their website but I couldn't find any relevant link

Please help me


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJKuwait said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I applied for 491 visa on 17/03/2020 . The immigration requested me to provide biometrics detail within 14 days. Unfortunately the biometrics collection centre in Kuwait closed until April 12 due to Covid 19 crisis. That means I can't do the biometrics. I need an extension to do the biometrics. How can I inform immiaustralia about this situation . I searched their website but I couldn't find any relevant link
> 
> Please help me


Here you go


[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Send email to all the above

Cheers


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

NB said:


> AJKuwait said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Thanks a lot for your immediate response 

I will send the mail to all addressess


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi NB 

I have one more doubt

In my 491 visa application ( applied 17 March 2020)

Attach documents 

Applicant A

Required documents ( remaining in immiaccount )

1. Character history, Evidence of- Kuwait 

It will get After April 12 - 2020

2. Qualifications- Australian, evidence

I don't have any australian qualification 


Applicant B

1. Character history, evidence of - Kuwait 

It will get after April 12


Applicant C

1. Consent document for children under 18 ( Form 1229)

Is it a required document? My child will travel with parents ( applicant A & B)

Can I press the button " I confirm I have provided information as requested " now


How many days I have to upload the required documents after submitting the visa application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJKuwait said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I have one more doubt
> 
> ...


Untill you get all the documents, you cannot press the button
These are uncertain times, and case officers are also aware of the lockdown world over
So once you get the documents and upload them , then only press the button
No harm in anyways filling up the form 1229 and submitting 

Recheck your application for australian qualifications 
Make sure that you have not ticked yes to any answer on this subject 

Cheers


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

NB said:


> AJKuwait said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Thank you NB
I will check about the australian qualification


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

AJKuwait said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > AJKuwait said:
> ...


I sent emails to all above address but I received an automated response. Will they look at my mail?
I am little bit nervous because the days are passing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJKuwait said:


> I sent emails to all above address but I received an automated response. Will they look at my mail?
> I am little bit nervous because the days are passing.


Don’t worry
Someone will look at the mail
You can upload the evidence that the biometric centre is closed in Immiaccount under others
These are uncertain and unprecedented times 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

NB said:


> AJKuwait said:
> 
> 
> > I sent emails to all above address but I received an automated response. Will they look at my mail?
> ...


Thank you 

I will do the same 

A great relief and I feel happy. I believe I can sleep very well tonight. 

Thank you NB , you are awesome man


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi,

I also just sent an email for an IED waiver (11th Sep 2020) and got an automated reply from them which had an attachment. I think this is a default IED waiver letter that anyone can use. Can anyone who has gotten their IED waived onfirm the content is the same. i.e. Can this letter be used as an IED Waiver if we travel after that.

Thanks

SKILLED MIGRATION VISAS
INFORMATION FOR FIRST ENTRY TO AUSTRALIA
This information is only for holders of one of the following Skilled visas
 Skilled Independent (subclass 189)
 Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)
 Skilled Regional (subclass 489)
 Skilled Work Regional (subclass 491)
THIS OFFICE WILL NOT RESPOND TO FACILITATION REQUESTS FOR OTHER VISA SUBCLASSES.
PLEASE DIRECT YOUR ENQUIRY TO THE DEPARTMENTAL OFFICE THAT GRANTED THE VISA.
If you were outside Australia when you were granted one of the above Skilled visas then your visa grant is subject to
visa Condition 8504 which provides that:
The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified
by the Minister.
This condition requires that each visa holder must make their first entry into Australia before the date specified in the
“Grant Notification” letter.
Skilled Migration is aware that in certain circumstances you and/or family members who were granted a visa as part of
your application may not be able to comply with this condition
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa
holders are strongly encouraged to make their first entry to Australia by the initial entry date provided in your grant
notification, however, generally we will not seek to cancel a Skilled visa where the only reason for doing so would be
breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity
period is available in the “Grant Notification” letter.
We cannot extend the validity period of your visa to enable you to travel to Australia and if your Skilled visa ceases for
any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.
Children born outside of Australia
Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian citizen) you will need
to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable
visas please refer to the Department’s website. See: www.homeaffairs.gov.au
Travelling to Australia
This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as
the holder of a Skilled visa. Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when
checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia. Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival
into Australia while visa validity is verified.
Before arranging travel to Australia visa holder(s) should refer to the Department’s website for information regarding
any travel restrictions that may be in effect. See: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/
If you are unable to use this notice then email [email protected] with the details of the relevant
issue and supporting evidence. If supporting documentation is not provided you will not receive a further response.
Issued by Skilled Program Delivery South Australia


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also just sent an email for an IED waiver (11th Sep 2020) and got an automated reply from them which had an attachment. I think this is a default IED waiver letter that anyone can use. Can anyone who has gotten their IED waived onfirm the content is the same. i.e. Can this letter be used as an IED Waiver if we travel after that.
> 
> ...


It’s not a letter that anyone can use
It can be used only by the person to whom it has been issued
Make sure that the passport and grant numbers of all your family members are included in this letter or separate letters issued for all of them

Cheers


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

When did you send the email and what did you write in it to receive the waiver?

I also sent an email last week but didn't receive any reply from them except an automated reply of how to update details etc.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s not a letter that anyone can use
> It can be used only by the person to whom it has been issued
> Make sure that the passport and grant numbers of all your family members are included in this letter or separate letters issued for all of them
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I think due to Corona they have issued this as a general letter for all. I just sent an email to them with my details for the IED waiver, and those emails you get immediately as an acknowledgement from these addresses that they have received your email and you will get a response in 28 days and all,contained this pdf as an attachment. That's the content i pasted in my earlier post. It completely matches with other peoples's post about their IED waiver letter. So just thinking could this be like a general statement they have issued for all a this crucial time.

Thanks


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> When did you send the email and what did you write in it to receive the waiver?
> 
> I also sent an email last week but didn't receive any reply from them except an automated reply of how to update details etc.


I got this as an automated reply from [email protected] as soon as I sent them an email for an IED waiver. The automated reply has this attachment.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I think due to Corona they have issued this as a general letter for all. I just sent an email to them with my details for the IED waiver, and those emails you get immediately as an acknowledgement from these addresses that they have received your email and you will get a response in 28 days and all,contained this pdf as an attachment. That's the content i pasted in my earlier post. It completely matches with other peoples's post about their IED waiver letter. So just thinking could this be like a general statement they have issued for all a this crucial time.
> 
> Thanks


Earlier, the waiver would contain the name, grant number passport number etc of the applicant clearly
Maybe you will get that letter containing the above within 28 days
These are uncertain times so maybe this may suffice but unless it is confirmed by DHA on phone or separate email, I would not be confident

Cheers


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi NB 

One more issue

I uploaded OET result under my partner english language ability. But she had given the same result for revaluation( she did not tell me about this). Now the revaluated result came .there is only one change in result ,the reading score decreased from 310 to 300,the overall score remains same.
What should I do? 

Upload the new result in the same category or fill the form for mistake and upload the result with the form.

Waiting for your response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJKuwait said:


> Hi NB
> 
> One more issue
> 
> ...


At what stage of the process are you in ?

OET test is not allowed for Proving functional English 

Only these 4 are allowed 

Test	Score
International English Language Testing System (IELTS)	An average band score of at least 4.5 for each of the 4 test components
Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT)	A total band score of at least 32 based on the 4 test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening
Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)	An overall band score of at least 30 for each of the 4 test components
Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)	An overall band score of at least 147 for each of the four test components

Give one of the above tests ASAP and load the results 
I presume that your spouse has not studied ever in an English medium school

Cheers


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

NB said:


> AJKuwait said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


But in immiaccount account there is an option to upload OET

See attached image

I applied for 491 visa and uploading (waiting to get complete) documents


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

AJKuwait said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > AJKuwait said:
> ...


See the attached image


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJKuwait said:


> See the attached image


You can use OET as evidence for competent English etc
It’s not allowed for proving functional English 
Check what is allowed here 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

If you still have doubts, best to consult a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

NB said:


> AJKuwait said:
> 
> 
> > See the attached image
> ...


I read this but still in doubt. Hope CO will accept the OET result. My wife studied bachelor of nursing ( 4 year) I will try to get the letter from the college to prove her functional english.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJKuwait said:


> I read this but still in doubt. Hope CO will accept the OET result. My wife studied bachelor of nursing ( 4 year) I will try to get the letter from the college to prove her functional english.


Try to get the letter from college ASAP
That solves your problem 

Cheers


----------



## Harry468 (Dec 16, 2019)

um.heygau said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping.
> 
> ...


Dear did you get welder first class assessment through MSA program through TRA?? If yes I need some information. Thanks


----------



## Harry468 (Dec 16, 2019)

Did anyone get Welder First class assessment through MSA program by TRA recently???? I need some information. Thanks


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi NB.. I'm on 90 points for 189 with 261313 job code and DOE 7th April 2020. When can I expect an invite?

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ninja87 said:


> Hi NB.. I'm on 90 points for 189 with 261313 job code and DOE 7th April 2020. When can I expect an invite?
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Sorry 
I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Dear NB,
Medical for my family and me going to finish one year in April 30. Due to Covid-19 issue I am stuck in overseas. I had two CO contact since lodging of my Visa 190 on March 2019(13 months approx now). Since the time has exceeded than as mentioned in DIBP website(10-11 months), are they really going to ask to do the medical again based on your previous experience with others here?

By the way,I had been asked twice by CO( Oct 2019 & Feb 2020) for only PCCs correction and renewed PCCs. I called DIBP and they replied only typically as they received all documents. 

Is there a chance to ask for redo the medicals again and if so shall I get a time extension for that instead of 28 days?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Dear NB,
> Medical for my family and me going to finish one year in April 30. Due to Covid-19 issue I am stuck in overseas. I had two CO contact since lodging of my Visa 190 on March 2019(13 months approx now). Since the time has exceeded than as mentioned in DIBP website(10-11 months), are they really going to ask to do the medical again based on your previous experience with others here?
> 
> By the way,I had been asked twice by CO( Oct 2019 & Feb 2020) for only PCCs correction and renewed PCCs. I called DIBP and they replied only typically as they received all documents.
> ...


No one can predict whether you will be asked to do the medicals or pcc again
It is totally the prerogative of the CO
If the medical facilities are shut like now, you will be given a time extension, don’t worry
No one will be unreasonable in these unprecedented times 

Cheers


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

*Pregnancy*

Hope you're doing fine NB.

We plan to make the permanent move in few months. Our 2nd baby is due on November end. Is it advisable to move by early September? (Assuming the flights are resumed)

Secondly we're thinking to rent a house in Reservoir, VIC, is it family friendly? We're just concerned about the crime rate. Any other suburbs you'd recommend? Please ignore this question if you're in NSW.

Lastly, Is it advisable to get an International Driving Permit if I already have the UAE license?

Take care.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Hope you're doing fine NB.
> 
> We plan to make the permanent move in few months. Our 2nd baby is due on November end. Is it advisable to move by early September? (Assuming the flights are resumed)
> 
> ...


If the baby is delivered in Australia, it solves a lot of your headaches by way of baby visa and pr
Whether or not to do it, is your personal decision and depends on the lockdown 

Eastern melbourne has a lower crime rate as compared to any other direction
You can decide based on your budget

Driving license 
You get no advantage of the IDP if your uae License is in English 

If your overseas licence is in a language other than English, you also need to carry an English translation or international driving permit whenever you drive.

You will have 6 months to convert to a Vic License 

Cheers


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

NB said:


> If the baby is delivered in Australia, it solves a lot of your headaches by way of baby visa and pr
> Whether or not to do it, is your personal decision and depends on the lockdown
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. We're praying the flights are gonna resume by then and Australia be past it's peak infection rate. We could wait, but I don't wanna go through the visa procedure.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Polio Vaccaniation*



Mikail_Zubair said:


> Thanks NB. We're praying the flights are gonna resume by then and Australia be past it's peak infection rate. We could wait, but I don't wanna go through the visa procedure.


Hello NB,

I have read in my forums that, CO is asking for Polio vaccination sheet.

But i am not sure that CO ask Polio vaccination for kids or main applicants ?

In case of main applicant, I don't have vaccination record for me or my wife, how to justify that we have been vaccinated ?

Thanks in advance for your answer

Regards
PK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have read in my forums that, CO is asking for Polio vaccination sheet.
> 
> ...


It’s only for polio infected countries like Pakistan etc
I have not heard of Indians being asked for the same

Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks a lot for this information.


----------



## orcun1622 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi NB,

I hope , you are doing fine.

I'm very new here. I have almost read every each topic but I didn't find my answer.

Here is my question for you

I have 10 years job experiences between 2010-2020 but I finished my degree in 2015 ,

Do they accept my ex job experinces which ones before my education ? or They only accept after the my education ? 

According to these information , Can i claim points for all job experinces or only for 5 years ?


----------



## BrownMan (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey NB, looks like you are the popular one in this thread for clarifications.
just joined. Have few questions regarding NT 491 nomination.
My Profile:
I got positive skills assessment for 233914 Engineering Technologist
Total points in EOI 70 including State Nomination.
I am currently living in Sydney
Don’t have experience in nominated occupation.

As per my research I am not eligible for any sate 491 nomination, except for NT I hope. Since in the NT website when I tried for applying it states: Your application type has been identified as: Interstate - I take this msg as that I may apply?

There are 13 mandatory documents for upload, and I don’t know what to upload for ;
Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which they have provided an assessment ( I don’t have nominated occupation experience & I did not claim for any experience) what should i upload?

Will I be eligible to apply?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

orcun1622 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I hope , you are doing fine.
> 
> ...


Give your Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BrownMan said:


> Hey NB, looks like you are the popular one in this thread for clarifications.
> just joined. Have few questions regarding NT 491 nomination.
> My Profile:
> I got positive skills assessment for 233914 Engineering Technologist
> ...


You are on which visa ?

Cheers


----------



## BrownMan (Apr 10, 2020)

NB said:


> You are on which visa ?
> 
> Cheers


I am on Visa 476, oversees engineering graduate from Washington Accord University. 
Visa expiring on 1st Nov 2020.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BrownMan said:


> I am on Visa 476, oversees engineering graduate from Washington Accord University.
> Visa expiring on 1st Nov 2020.


Any particular reason you are living in Sydney?
If you move to NT and get a job, I think you may have a better chance for sponsorship 
Frankly with such low points and no experience, I doubt NT would be interested in sponsoring you even if you are eligible to apply

Cheers


----------



## BrownMan (Apr 10, 2020)

NB said:


> Any particular reason you are living in Sydney?
> If you move to NT and get a job, I think you may have a better chance for sponsorship
> Frankly with such low points and no experience, I doubt NT would be interested in sponsoring you even if you are eligible to apply
> 
> Cheers


I got a job straight away when i moved here with my previous Employer in India, that is the reason Sydney.
I am in Shipping & Logistics, since there is no ANZSCO on the Skilled list, I had to go with my Engineering Degree for assessment.
My company do have a Sister company in Darwin, if my employer gives a statement stating ''that i will be eligible for internal transfer to Darwin if i get the Visa 491 nomination for NT'' will this statement be considered by NT, although it is not in my nominated occupation? 
does the statement counts towards strong evidence of good employment prospects in the NT? (can i shows job listing towards my job experience such as customer service / marketing or should the job listings had to be in line with my nominated occupation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BrownMan said:


> I got a job straight away when i moved here with my previous Employer in India, that is the reason Sydney.
> I am in Shipping & Logistics, since there is no ANZSCO on the Skilled list, I had to go with my Engineering Degree for assessment.
> My company do have a Sister company in Darwin, if my employer gives a statement stating ''that i will be eligible for internal transfer to Darwin if i get the Visa 491 nomination for NT'' will this statement be considered by NT, although it is not in my nominated occupation?
> does the statement counts towards strong evidence of good employment prospects in the NT? (can i shows job listing towards my job experience such as customer service / marketing or should the job listings had to be in line with my nominated occupation?


What is the Anzsco code given in your present visa ?
Which visa are you on ?
No chance of employer sponsorship ?

Cheers


----------



## BrownMan (Apr 10, 2020)

NB said:


> What is the Anzsco code given in your present visa ?
> Which visa are you on ?
> No chance of employer sponsorship ?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry no ANZSCO on my visa letter.
Subclass 476 Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa 
i am afraid no employer sponsorship...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BrownMan said:


> Sorry no ANZSCO on my visa letter.
> Subclass 476 Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa
> i am afraid no employer sponsorship...


Consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## orcun1622 (Apr 11, 2020)

NB said:


> Give your Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


3132	Telecommunications Technical Specialists or 313214 ( I guess same code)

Thank you so much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

orcun1622 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I hope , you are doing fine.
> 
> ...


Sorry
No idea about engineers Australia process 

Cheers


----------



## remya. (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi NB,

Please reply to me...I would like to apply for SOUTH AUSTRALIA -491 VISA. Below snip shows the details i found in SA occupation list on my specific ANZSCO CODE.

*312111	Architectural Draftsperson	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 04/07/2019;Provisional 491 visa only - 190 nomination offered to applicants under specific circumstances only (see 3.5)

*

I have no experience in SA and i have not yet been there. Do i am eligible to apply for 491 visa in SA

NB, please reply and help me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

remya. said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Please reply to me...I would like to apply for SOUTH AUSTRALIA -491 VISA. Below snip shows the details i found in SA occupation list on my specific ANZSCO CODE.
> 
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## vkumarh6 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi NB,

ANZ 261312 Developer Programmer
EOI 189 = 85 points(DOE 06-Jan-2020)
EOI 190 = 90 points (DOE 05-Jan-2020)
Currently living in NSW with 1+ year exp in AUS

Hope you are doing well. I initially submitted my EOI 190 with 85 points (DOE 12-AUG-2019) and EOI for 189 with 80 points (DOE 22-JUL-2019) . There was'nt any luck with my invites. Later I updated my partner points (5 points for language competency) in January 2020 . So currently I have 90 points for 190 (DOE 05-Jan-2020). Still I did not received any invite whereas I am seeing some getting 190 invite with 85 points since last AUG.

I am wondering if there is any issue with my EOI . I recently compared my EOI application with one other friend who received the 190 invite and the only highlight was the "Usual Country of Residence" which I have mentioned as India (which is home country) whereas he mentioned it as Australia.

Please suggest if this could be an issue . Should I have to update as Australia since I am living here more than a year. If I update will it change my Date of effect which will push me down the queue. However I have mentioned my NSW work experience under "Employment" section in the EOI.


----------



## noman561 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello. I have applied for EA assesment (CDR Pathway) for ANZSCO 233311(Electrical Engineer). My majority of courses that I studied during my bachelor are related to Electronics but experience is related to Electrical i.e Solar Power Generation. I wanted to be assesed as Electrical Engineer. Now CO contact me and send the following query. 

"EDUCATION

To give recognition as an Electrical Engineer, we seek evidence of proper and sufficient underpinning knowledge in that discipline. To be suitable your qualification would need to be in Electrical Engineering dealing with high voltage and large current your qualification would need to include such core subjects as power stations, power generation, transformers, circuit breakers, switch gear, transmission lines, distribution equipment, and electric motors.

Your qualification is in Electronics regardless of the title and does not support an assessment outcome of Electrical Engineer ANZSCO No 233311 as there are no such subjects in your degree program."

I have studied these topics that he mentioned related to Power under different course names and due to coronavirus situation my university is closed so it is impossible for me to get any verifcation from uni related to this query.

Anyone have faced this before? Or what reply should I submit to EA.

P.S. CO asked me to provide this evidence for above problem or choose Electronics Engineer/Engineering Technologist.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vkumarh6 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> ANZ 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI 189 = 85 points(DOE 06-Jan-2020)
> ...


I can’t believe what I am reading 

Of course the country of residence is making all the difference between getting invited or not 
Change it to Australia immediately
Your date of effect will not change 
Moreover just FYI, in 190 there is no value of an earlier date of effect
The states are free to invite anyone they like irrespective of their points or date of effect

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

noman561 said:


> Hello. I have applied for EA assesment (CDR Pathway) for ANZSCO 233311(Electrical Engineer). My majority of courses that I studied during my bachelor are related to Electronics but experience is related to Electrical i.e Solar Power Generation. I wanted to be assesed as Electrical Engineer. Now CO contact me and send the following query.
> 
> "EDUCATION
> 
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

vkumarh6 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> ANZ 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI 189 = 85 points(DOE 06-Jan-2020)
> ...


I myself assessed successfully as Electrical Engineer (completed Electrical & Electronics in 2013) last year. I reckon you have one of your project as a CDR or have linked your experience in Solar Power generation field with 'Electronics' rather than Electrical. Even though we have studied Electrical & Electronics, ANZSCO alla for only electrical roles. The best thing to do is check for role descriptions in ANZSCO and try to include those in your CDR.

Make sure that you have your transcripts for the whole course to be submitted. That should be the proof that you had electrical subjects throughout your study.


----------



## vkumarh6 (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks very much! I updated my EOI with "Country of Residence" as Australia and State as "NSW".
As you said there was no change in my DOE. 
So this means NSW Department filters EOI using this field to confirm if the applicant is local resident ?Is tenure in NSW also one of the filter ?How can they check our tenure here in NSW? 
However have declared my NSW work experience in the EOI application(as per ACS letter).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vkumarh6 said:


> Thanks very much! I updated my EOI with "Country of Residence" as Australia and State as "NSW".
> As you said there was no change in my DOE.
> So this means NSW Department filters EOI using this field to confirm if the applicant is local resident ?Is tenure in NSW also one of the filter ?How can they check our tenure here in NSW?
> However have declared my NSW work experience in the EOI application(as per ACS letter).


They can check your tenure in nNSW tentatively based on the points you have claimed for Australia experience 

Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

noman561 said:


> Hello. I have applied for EA assesment (CDR Pathway) for ANZSCO 233311(Electrical Engineer). My majority of courses that I studied during my bachelor are related to Electronics but experience is related to Electrical i.e Solar Power Generation. I wanted to be assesed as Electrical Engineer. Now CO contact me and send the following query.
> 
> "EDUCATION
> 
> ...


See when u submitted the ur full degree marks sheet, the subjects you studied were already there. And I think the CO is expecting you studied these subjects(Electrical course subjects) to the core, not to the basic level as some topics from Electrical overlap in Electronics course. So I don't think even you submit any letter from University there is no genuine proof that you studied those subjects to the core. Further, it is hard to get a positive assessment for being studied Electronics Course and assess under Electrical Engineer. There is an obvious difference between Electrical and Electronics course and I believe you know it.


----------



## Patrickbatman01 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have applied for 189 visa. I am on 485 visa till Oct 2020 and I am with a private health insurance company. I am thinking of applying for Medicare, in that case can I cancel my health insurance after I get my Medicare card? Asking because one of the conditions of 485 visa is you must have health insurance while you are on 485 visa. Also, when I file my taxes, do I have to pay Medicare levy for the whole financial year July 2019 - June 2020 after I get Medicare? How does the Medicare levy work if you get it towards the end of the financial year? 

Thanks in advance for your valuable input


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Patrickbatman01 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa. I am on 485 visa till Oct 2020 and I am with a private health insurance company. I am thinking of applying for Medicare, in that case can I cancel my health insurance after I get my Medicare card? Asking because one of the conditions of 485 visa is you must have health insurance while you are on 485 visa. Also, when I file my taxes, do I have to pay Medicare levy for the whole financial year July 2019 - June 2020 after I get Medicare? How does the Medicare levy work if you get it towards the end of the financial year?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your valuable input


The moment you applied for PR, you became eligible for Medicare card and liable for Medicare levy
Whether you apply or not for Medicare card, it doesn’t change your liability
You can stop the private insurance the moment you have the Medicare card in your hand
When filing taxes you will have to Pay the Medicare levy for the date from which you applied for PR ( you count the days )

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

I hope all is well with you. My DoE for 189 changed (spouse points for competent English) on 18/12/2019. I made changes in my 190 EOI on the same day as well (I am aware that DoE here has no relevance). Now, I will get additional 5 points in May (completion of 5 years of work experience). 

Should I withdraw both EOIs and create new ones, or should I just make changes in the existing EOIs?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I hope all is well with you. My DoE for 189 changed (spouse points for competent English) on 18/12/2019. I made changes in my 190 EOI on the same day as well (I am aware that DoE here has no relevance). Now, I will get additional 5 points in May (completion of 5 years of work experience).
> 
> ...


When your points change, withdraw old EOIs and submit fresh ones so that you get full 2 years validity
Given the uncertain future, it’s better to be prepared for the long haul 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> When your points change, withdraw old EOIs and submit fresh ones so that you get full 2 years validity
> Given the uncertain future, it’s better to be prepared for the long haul
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much! Much appreciated! I will withdraw the old ones when the points change takes place and submit new ones. Tough times ahead!


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have some questions about 482 to ENS 186 visa and I hope you can help/advise me based on your knowledge and experience.

1) If I'm on my 482 visa and eventually my employer will be willing to convert my 482 visa to 186 (TRT scheme), will I be eligible to apply if I've been employed by my sponsor for 3 years but only 2 years under the 482 visa? My first year with the company is under 476 visa. Or should we opt for the direct entry scheme?

2) In connection with question #1, is it allowed to apply through DE scheme even if I currently hold a 482 visa? I'm afraid that the DE scheme is solely for those who haven't been under the 482 visa.

3) Are there significant differences (pros and cons) when applying through TRT or DE schemes? 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ava26 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have some questions about 482 to ENS 186 visa and I hope you can help/advise me based on your knowledge and experience.
> 
> ...


Whats your Anzsco code under 482 ?

Cheers


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> ava26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


It’s 233212 (geotechnical engineer).


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

FFacs said:


> Very decent of you to write this up, much of it rings true. Regarding costs, I'd also add:
> Have money for the validation trip budgeted from the start. If you're travelling from further and with family members especially. This added another AUD7.5K to my costs. This is a non-negotiable, time limited requirement. If you're waiting 9 months for grant, you may need to book flights with little notice. Waive of IED is for last minute grants only, and even then not guaranteed. I'd also add that people be careful on what they do on the validation trip. Activating Medicare on validation especially could cost you an absolute fortune in the long run if you're a little older.


Can you, or somebody please explain why activating medicare on a IED trip can cost a fortune? I actually did that when I was on my validation trip in 2016 and didn't know about this. I have been offshore since then.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

I have come here after a very long time. No, there are no questions as I have my PR. All I wish to express is gratitude to this guy called NB, who has helped me a lot to achieve my dreams.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> I have come here after a very long time. No, there are no questions as I have my PR. All I wish to express is gratitude to this guy called NB, who has helped me a lot to achieve my dreams.


Congratulations 

Are you offshore and got the grant ?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Are you offshore and got the grant ?


I received the grant last year in the month of November. Offshore applicant. You might not remember me but you and pretty isotonic helped me a lot in my journey towards Pr. you made my mission impossible to possible. I am now back in this forum to help people and I can see you have been relentlessly helping people.


----------



## vjm241 (Apr 22, 2020)

A doubt. Totally a new to here.

Is state nominations given for 491 visa (provisional not family based) listed in the below link
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Or is it separate irrespective of the minimum points mentioned in the lists.?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vjm241 said:


> A doubt. Totally a new to here.
> 
> Is state nominations given for 491 visa (provisional not family based) listed in the below link
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> ...


State nominations don’t appear in this list
Only those sponsored by their family participate in the Skillselect round amd their points are reflected here
Those who are sponsored by the state apply directly to DHA 

Cheers


----------



## Kpkbsg (May 17, 2020)

Hi all, been lurking on the forums for a while now. 

I recently submitted my EOI for visa 189 and 491 (state - NSW) for financial Investment Adviser - ANZSCO 222311. I have 80 points for subclass 189 and 90 points for 491 provisional state nominated NSW, with positive skills assessment.

As I've applied individually without use of any MARA agent, I would like any advice you can give me regarding my chances or decisions that I've been. I hope to get some info on EOI data for my occupation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kpkbsg said:


> Hi all, been lurking on the forums for a while now.
> 
> I recently submitted my EOI for visa 189 and 491 (state - NSW) for financial Investment Adviser - ANZSCO 222311. I have 80 points for subclass 189 and 90 points for 491 provisional state nominated NSW, with positive skills assessment.
> 
> As I've applied individually without use of any MARA agent, I would like any advice you can give me regarding my chances or decisions that I've been. I hope to get some info on EOI data for my occupation.


No one can predict state sponsorship , irrespective of the state, points or Anzsco code 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Moreover the chances of offshore applicants getting sponsorship except in health related codes is extremely low
No state will have the guts to sponsor offshore applicants, given the high unemployment in all states 

Cheers


----------



## Kpkbsg (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for your reply NB. Was not asking for predictions on my chances.. I know they are slim given the current macro and micro economic situation. 

Would like someone to shed some light on the statistics for my occupation though. Have not found much data for FIA. I have family members in Brisbane and NSW. Would it be more advisable to be sponsored by family?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kpkbsg said:


> Thanks for your reply NB. Was not asking for predictions on my chances.. I know they are slim given the current macro and micro economic situation.
> 
> Would like someone to shed some light on the statistics for my occupation though. Have not found much data for FIA. I have family members in Brisbane and NSW. Would it be more advisable to be sponsored by family?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Family sponsorship is any day preferable in the current scenario 
there is a slim chance of getting sponsored 
You can have multiple EOIs so have one for 491 state sponsorship and another one for family sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## kumarakh (May 10, 2020)

Hi NB,

Please suggest what are the chances of getting Invitation with following points for Jobcode 261313 (Software engr.) What could be the tentative time lines in terms of months for each.

Subclass 189 – 80 points

Subclass 190 – 90 points

Subclass 491 – 95 points

I have worked in NSW for 3 years [2016 -2019] and returned back to my country now. Will there any benefit of the same except for availing the points. Do they consider the work history of Aus while sending the invitations…?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

kumarakh said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Please suggest what are the chances of getting Invitation with following points for Jobcode 261313 (Software engr.) What could be the tentative time lines in terms of months for each.
> 
> ...


 for 189 unfortunately no chance. For 190 you can try luck with all states from new FY. 491 check state requirements in new FY.. and for NSW, sadly I don't think you might be considered as they want people who are residing there now. So wait for July and try out all states 190 & 491


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

I just need one confirmation that those who have lodged their visas and not received any decision yet, will they get after the pandemic is under control. What will happen to their profiles???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumarakh said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Please suggest what are the chances of getting Invitation with following points for Jobcode 261313 (Software engr.) What could be the tentative time lines in terms of months for each.
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

*PR process initiate in two countries*

Hi NB

Have 85 points in 189 pool, was also considering Canada as an option. However, is it possible to have the process initiated in both countries (Canada & Aus)?
Will it cause any problems?
Can we chose to apply to country A(if one gets ITA) while one has already applied to PR (post ITA) in another country B?

About to start preparing assessment docs for WES.
Appreciate you thoughts on this.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDJ said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Have 85 points in 189 pool, was also considering Canada as an option. However, is it possible to have the process initiated in both countries (Canada & Aus)?
> Will it cause any problems?
> ...


Both countries are independent and the applications have no connection whatsoever 
You don’t have to disclose in either of the countries that you have applied for PR in the other country till such time that you actually get the final PR in either

Moreover, your application is strengthened if you have a PR from a rich country amd it’s not a negative 

If you can afford the expenses to complete the process in both of them simultaneously, go ahead

Cheers


----------



## muhabib (Nov 4, 2016)

*Advice needed*

Dear NB 

I trust you are well. 

I am an offshore applicant applied my 189 visa on 20th May 2019 and had my medicals on 8th June 2019. I had my first CO contact on 20th Feb 2020 for VAC 2 payment and I responded the same day about my intention of willingness to pay VAC 2. And then this COVID thing happen and everything is now on hold. I have some questions and I see you as the best resource for an answer . 

1. Any idea when the offshore grants are going to start/speed up
2. Since I am waiting for VAC 2 invoice, do I expect a quick CO contact and grant when the things open
3. My PCCs have expired, will the CO ask for the new ones (as my application is already under final assessment) and should I get the new one and upload them
4. My medical is also expiring on 10th June for that I understand that the CO has to initiate the HAP IDs if required.

I shall be grateful for your response and I might contact you again for any further question.

Best Wishes


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

muhabib said:


> Dear NB
> 
> I trust you are well.
> 
> ...


1. No one can predict. Only healthcare related applicants are being given grants currently 
2. Once they reopen, things should start moving fast 
3. It depends on the CO. He may or may not ask
If you want to be pro active, you can upload a fresh set of PCC
4. That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## ragurajesh (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi NB,

I did my assessment during 2018 May and it has only 24 months validity.

Hence i was reapplied during last week of may 2020, need your suggestion, during this pandemic is there any delay expected from ACS.

how long does it took to get the assessment done once status moved as "With Assessor".

Kindly suggest.

Apologies if i did multiple post on your page.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ragurajesh said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I did my assessment during 2018 May and it has only 24 months validity.
> 
> ...


More importantly did you submit the evidence as per the ACS new requirements?

Due to corona, all old data is useless
You will have to wait and see how much time it takes
Personally I don’t think there should be much delays

Cheers


----------



## ragurajesh (Apr 28, 2018)

NB said:


> More importantly did you submit the evidence as per the ACS new requirements?
> 
> Due to corona, all old data is useless
> You will have to wait and see how much time it takes
> ...


I did submitted with payslip / IT return / PF statements as proof of my employments, Currently i am in Melbourne and my current visa expiring in SEP 7 2020, Hence, my employer willing to sponsor me in to the other visa where i need to submit ACS as mandatory document.

My employer said they can support only if i am able to get my ACS done before June end (2020), i was submitted on 28th May (2020).

Really scarred weather i will be getting by ACS before end of June. 

I sent email to ACS to consider my case as priority assessment. ACS refused that Visa expiry is not in less than 12 weeks of time (unfortunately my visa expiry is in 13 weeks from the date when i was applied).

Though of getting your expertise opinion based on your previous experience can i get it before june?


----------



## ragurajesh (Apr 28, 2018)

NB said:


> More importantly did you submit the evidence as per the ACS new requirements?
> 
> Due to corona, all old data is useless
> You will have to wait and see how much time it takes
> ...


I did submitted with payslip / IT return / PF statements as proof of my employments, Currently i am in Melbourne and my current visa expiring in SEP 7 2020, Hence, my employer willing to sponsor me in to the other visa where i need to submit ACS as mandatory document.

My employer said they can support only if i am able to get my ACS done before June end (2020), i was submitted on 28th May (2020).

Really scarred weather i will be getting by ACS before end of June.

I sent email to ACS to consider my case as priority assessment. ACS refused that Visa expiry is not in less than 12 weeks of time (unfortunately my visa expiry is in 13 weeks from the date when i was applied).

Though of getting your expertise opinion based on your previous experience can i get it before june?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ragurajesh said:


> I did submitted with payslip / IT return / PF statements as proof of my employments, Currently i am in Melbourne and my current visa expiring in SEP 7 2020, Hence, my employer willing to sponsor me in to the other visa where i need to submit ACS as mandatory document.
> 
> My employer said they can support only if i am able to get my ACS done before June end (2020), i was submitted on 28th May (2020).
> 
> ...


Very hard to predict
Forward the mail you got from your employer giving the 30th June deadline, maybe then ACS will reconsider
Can’t think of anything else

Cheers


----------



## ragurajesh (Apr 28, 2018)

NB said:


> Very hard to predict
> Forward the mail you got from your employer giving the 30th June deadline, maybe then ACS will reconsider
> Can’t think of anything else
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the suggestion NB.


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

While waiting for Visa grant, if I change my current role to from technical to management (in a new company) then will it effect my Visa


----------



## nishkarshv (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi @NB,
It was a very detailed and helpful post. I have two questions if you or anybody can help me here:-
1) Since due to current lockdown, it's very difficult to get the Transcripts from colleges....is it possible for ACS assessment I can show my Marksheets and Degree Certificates (Scanned copies)? Will those work for both bachelors and masters degree?
2) Getting RnR letter from current employer is extremely difficult, they will ask for reasons....what is the alternative to have one.....? Do you have any suggestions how can i ask my current employer?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## harleyy_10 (Feb 10, 2019)

Following. Have a same worry. Not a good time to reach out to employer saying this is for PR. current scenario they are looking to fire people


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi NB,

I have a query here.

My Visa grant wait will complete one year in July and both PCC and Medicals will expire in August'20.

Question - Do I get the PCC and Medicals redone in July in order to avoid a CO contact and further wait of 3-4 months?

I understand its CO's discretion , however , need inputs on handling this.


Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rsm_2681 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a query here.
> 
> ...


You cannot get the medicals done again as a new hap id has to be generated by the CO
The old hap id cannot be used again
If you want to be pro active, you can submit a fresh set of PCC, or wait for the CO to ask 
It’s entirely your decision, and no one else can take it for you

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> While waiting for Visa grant, if I change my current role to from technical to management (in a new company) then will it effect my Visa


Absolutely not
Just inform the co of your new contact details 

Cheers


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Krh123 said:
> 
> 
> > While waiting for Visa grant, if I change my current role to from technical to management (in a new company) then will it effect my Visa
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely not
> ...


----------



## robintaneja.01 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

While waiting for visa grant, i travelled outside india on a buisness trip for one week. Since FORM 80 has international Travel details section, do i need to update CO for this?. Also, I am secondary applicant in our case. I didnt find anything regarding short travel under change of circumstances in immi.homeaffairs.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

robintaneja.01 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> While waiting for visa grant, i travelled outside india on a buisness trip for one week. Since FORM 80 has international Travel details section, do i need to update CO for this?. Also, I am secondary applicant in our case. I didnt find anything regarding short travel under change of circumstances in immi.homeaffairs.
> 
> Thanks


You need not inform the CO for such trips

Cheers


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey experts, I have a question-

My girfriend just received sc189 invite in nursing.

We have been living together since the last 5 months & been in a relationship for the last 4 years.

My question is- My gf claimed single points. However, I also bring 10 points on the table. Am I eligible to apply PR alongside my GF. If yes, what sought of procedure do we have to follow?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

NB said:


> You cannot get the medicals done again as a new hap id has to be generated by the CO
> The old hap id cannot be used again
> If you want to be pro active, you can submit a fresh set of PCC, or wait for the CO to ask
> It’s entirely your decision, and no one else can take it for you
> ...


Thanks NB , Can Hap id's be generated by ourselves as well or only CO can do it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rsm_2681 said:


> Thanks NB , Can Hap id's be generated by ourselves as well or only CO can do it?


Initial hap ids can be generated by the applicant 
Re test hap ids can be generated only by the CO

Cheers


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

*Jun 2020 NSW 190 invite*

Hello NB

Hope you are well.

Just wanted to share my experience with 10 June 2020 NSW Invite round. I missed the invite due to a mistake I made in my EOI where I put usual residence as India in place of Australia.
I have 90 points for Nsw state, developer programmer code.
Is there any hope for me to get invite now in upcoming months.
I have read your comments in forum and seems really informative.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Hello NB
> 
> Hope you are well.
> 
> ...


As you are in NSW, I think you should get the invite in due course
You may have to wait for a few months in case NSW has exhausted their quota for this year

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have a few questions related to ACS assessment and EOI ?

1) My ACS assement is expiring in August 2020 and the EOI was submitted on Sept. 2019. Do i again need to renew or get a new assessment done from ACS ?

2) Will the total points in EOI, remian same after the expiry of ACS assessment (August 2020)

3) In ACS report its mentioned that the report is valid for 24 months. But I was reading online somewhere and found that, the skills assessment report is valid for 3 years from the date of the assessment for the visa application. So i guess in that case no need to again get the asssessment done from ACS ?

Looking forward for a response. Thanks in advance

Ashu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu.miglani1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a few questions related to ACS assessment and EOI ?
> 
> ...


1. You will have to get a fresh assessment done from ACS
ACS evidence rules have changed drastically 
Read the new rules and then apply

2. Points will change based on experience or age. Whether your ACS is valid or not, Skillselect is not bothered

3. It’s valid for 2 years only 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi @NB,

How are you?

Hope you and family are doing great.

I received my 190 NSW pre-invite on 10 June 2020.

I'm collating details to submit the docs for NSW review and invite.

Here are few questions I have. Would you mind checking and advising on the same? TIA.


1. My ACS assessment is expiring mid July. Will this affect NSW reviewing and approving my invite?
2. Any idea how long NSW takes to approve the request - I see it's 6 weeks in FAQs but does it really take that long?
3. Do you think I need to start the process of ACS renewal now?
4. If I start the renewal process now but my ACS approval doesn't come in time and also my review continue to happen with NSW after the ACS expiry date, will they decline the invite?
5. Is there any other option to fast track the NSW review or ACS renewal if your suggestion to me is to file renewal now?

Anything else that you think / suggest I should do?

Thanks to you for keeping this thread live and help many of us pursue our dreams. Can't thank you enough.

Cheers
Kuta

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


1. If the ACS is Not valid on the date of final invite, you cannot use that invite

2. They are usually fast but due to Covid no one knows
You can request them that your assessment is expiring and maybe they will expedite 

3. You should if you don’t want to take the risk of not having a valid assessment on the date of final invite
Further beware that ACS documents requirements have changed drastically 
You will need much more evidence to apply then earlier

4. NSW will probably not stop the process, but the final invite will be wasted if you don’t have a valid assessment on that date

5. You can request both ACS and NSW to expedite but how much they will actually accept , no one can say

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. If the ACS is Not valid on the date of final invite, you cannot use that invite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @NB, the info helps.

Just a couple of questions.

1. Assume if NSW approves my invite after my current ACS expiry date and ACS renewal happens a week after - does it mean I can't change or communicate to DIBP that the ACS assessment is renewed? 

2. If NSW approves my pre-invite request before my ACS expiry, do you think I still need to have my assessment renewal done?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Thanks @NB, the info helps.
> 
> Just a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


1. Nope 
Your assessment has to be valid on the date of final invite
If you still apply, your application will be rejected for over claiming points

2. As long as you get the final invite before expiry, you need not get the ACS renewed
But can you take that chance ?

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thanks a lot for the reply. 

By point no. 1 you mean my EOI will not be valid after expiry of assessment. Please correct if my understanding is wrong. Also, i was not able to find the latest infomation related to ACS rules anywhere. Is it advisable to write to ACS directly ? 

Regards,
Ashu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu.miglani1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply.
> 
> ...


Your EOI is valid even if your ACS has expired
Skillselect doesn’t check the validity of your skills assessment as it varies between agencies 
You are free to apply to DHA using the invite as far as skillselect is concerned 
The case officer will reject your application as you have claimed wrong points for skills assessment 

You can write to ACS or consult a Mara agent, which is the best course when you have doubts

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi NB,

Really appriciating for your quick replies. Now i have some understanding. I will further check with the ACS / Mara agent

Cheers
Ashu


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Nope
> Your assessment has to be valid on the date of final invite
> If you still apply, your application will be rejected for over claiming points
> 
> ...


Thanks @NB!

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi NB,

Below is the reply i received from a consultant. Would appreciate if you can reply.

i The points in EOI will remaim same after the expiry of ACS assessment Aug.'20, as the report is valid for 3 years for the visa application.

ii If you receive the ITA /PR logement before August '21, no need to apply for a a new ACS assessment report but if you receive the ITA /PR logement after August '21, yes you need to apply for a a new ACS assessment report

iii Skills assessment reports are valid for 3 years for the visa application. So suppose you get an invite in july 2021, your ACS report is valid then because it will expire in August 2021

Can the case office (DHA) reject the application or EOI if the ITA is received in b/w Aug '20 and Aug'21 wherein i would be submitting the documents


Thanks 
Regards,
Ashu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashumA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Below is the reply i received from a consultant. Would appreciate if you can reply.
> 
> ...


I do not know whether the consultant was drunk or high on drugs when he gave this advice or is a complete idiot 

Nothing more to add 

Cheers


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi Guys,

A general query just to make sure my application is correct.
Acs has deducted my 2 yrs of experience.
So I need to mention ‘NO’ for the option is this occupation closed related to employment and rest of the years as ‘YES’.
Is that correct ?
My exp starts feom 2014 till date and acs deducted first two years from 2014


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A general query just to make sure my application is correct.
> Acs has deducted my 2 yrs of experience.
> ...


That’s correct 
2014-2016 will be marked as NO in Skillselect 
After that will be YES

Cheers


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

*alok_au*

Hi ,

Is there any link where we can find number of applicants waiting at different points for 189 visa occupation code wise.
Or if there is any workaround to derive it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alok_au said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is there any link where we can find number of applicants waiting at different points for 189 visa occupation code wise.
> Or if there is any workaround to derive it.


You can submit a freedom of information act application 
It’s just like RTI in india

You can google and find out the process 

Cheers


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

pratika said:


> please tell me is it difficult to survive in australia as i m qiute settle in india and i have 2 kids with helping hand i m very confused it wll be a good decision to start a new life again


You started off a thread with same question where atleast 7-8 people already replied. Do you mind checking those replies once before spamming? And i am sorry to say if you are so worried then immigration is not for you!


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

NSW new criteria

Some occupations have an additional requirement to have BOTH:

1) been residing in NSW for six months immediately before being invited by NSW,

2) completed at least one full year of skilled employment in NSW in your nominated 
occupation in the past ten years.

My query here is how NSW understands that someone is has completed one year of skilled employment from EOI or is it something that we need to prove after getting invite


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

NB said:


> alok_au said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ,
> ...


Thanks. This is perfect what i was looking for.


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> The PR process is a money guzzling exercise, requiring substantial payments at every stage and especially repeating English tests to achieve the desired score
> 
> The total expenses from end to end can easily be 10,000 AUD for a family of 3 by the time you actually get the grant
> You should be mentally and financially be prepared for the same
> ...


I am a Bangladeshi citizen, recently applied for INDIAN PCC for my 858 visa application. Usually they require 4 to 6 weeks, do you have any idea regarding current processing time of PCC.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> I am a Bangladeshi citizen, recently applied for INDIAN PCC for my 858 visa application. Usually they require 4 to 6 weeks, do you have any idea regarding current processing time of PCC.


Where have you applied ?

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> Where have you applied ?
> 
> Cheers


From Canberra via VFS Canberra, Applied on 26th of May 2020.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> From Canberra via VFS Canberra, Applied on 26th of May 2020.


Due to covid everything is haywire, so 4-6 weeks looks plausible 
However if they send your case to india for verification then it will take even longer
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi NB,

A general query. Can you please help.

Its mentioned on the DHA website that "Once you have completed your EOI, it is stored in SkillSelect and is valid for 2 years"

The valid of EOI for 2 years is form the "Initial submiited date" or "Last sumbitted date" as i have updated EOI 2 times for increasing points

Thanks
Ashu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashumA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> A general query. Can you please help.
> 
> ...


It’s 2 years from the date it was created 
That’s why it’s always advised that everytime your points change you should submit a fresh EOI and withdraw the old 

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> Due to covid everything is haywire, so 4-6 weeks looks plausible
> However if they send your case to india for verification then it will take even longer
> You have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, so i need to upload the receipt of my PCC application and let my case officer know that i have applied for that.

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks NB for information

My 189- EOI, Initial submitted date- Sept. 2018 and Last submitted- Sept. 2019. So i understand the EOI will expire in Sept . 2020 form initial submission date. Shall i withdraw the EOI and submit a new EOI, but right now i will not be able to increase the points for my english language as of covid situation . I will only be able to update EOI point around sept. Oct.2020. 

What do you recommend

Thanks 
Ashu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> Thanks, so i need to upload the receipt of my PCC application and let my case officer know that i have applied for that.
> 
> Cheers


Good idea

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashumA said:


> Thanks NB for information
> 
> My 189- EOI, Initial submitted date- Sept. 2018 and Last submitted- Sept. 2019. So i understand the EOI will expire in Sept . 2020 form initial submission date. Shall i withdraw the EOI and submit a new EOI, but right now i will not be able to increase the points for my english language as of covid situation . I will only be able to update EOI point around sept. Oct.2020.
> 
> ...


You can submit a new EOI when this one expires 
Update it it in October when you have the PTEA results 
Anyways nothing is going to happen in the short term

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> Due to covid everything is haywire, so 4-6 weeks looks plausible
> However if they send your case to india for verification then it will take even longer
> You have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers


Just wondering, you mentioned that if they send my application for verification it might take longer time, if they don't send it to India then? I am a Bangladeshi citizen and I have had my Mtech study in 2012 to 2014 session at Indian institute of remote sensing (IIRS) dehradun. I stayed in their international hostel and, due to ISRO formalities, I even needed security clearance that time to stay inside campus.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> Just wondering, you mentioned that if they send my application for verification it might take longer time, if they don't send it to India then? I am a Bangladeshi citizen and I have had my Mtech study in 2012 to 2014 session at Indian institute of remote sensing (IIRS) dehradun. I stayed in their international hostel and, due to ISRO formalities, I even needed security clearance that time to stay inside campus.
> 
> Cheers


Read carefully 
4-6 weeks otherwise 

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Thansk a lot NB


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi @NB,

I applied my ACS in July 2018 and got positive assessment.

Back then, I was in role A.

I moved from role A to role B towards early 2019.

Now that my ACS is expiring, I'm planning to renew my assessment.

While filing my renewal, system is not allowing me to edit the existing details. How can I add my new role B in ACS renewal application?

Any guidance will be appreciated.

Cheers
Kuta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> I applied my ACS in July 2018 and got positive assessment.
> 
> ...


You will have to upload the complete set of documents again
Beware that the evidence required by ACS has changed drastically 
You will have to give evidence for even the old experience as per the new guidelines, else you will get a negative assessment 

As far as editing the existing details is concerned, drop an email to ACS and ask for the solution 

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi NB, 

I would be submitting my ACS assessment again, as its expiring in August '20. Further, I can'nt show the job experience for the last 2 years in my new application. Earlier in my EOI i claimed the maximum 15 points and the same experiene i will be showing again.

1) While re-submitting the application to ACS, will it be making any difference in the outcome letter from ACS if i do not show the experience/supporting documents of last 2 years.

2) Does the ACS or latter DHA asks for the employment letter from employer as i only have the affidavits from my team Manager from different organisations

Thanks 
Ashu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashumA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I would be submitting my ACS assessment again, as its expiring in August '20. Further, I can'nt show the job experience for the last 2 years in my new application. Earlier in my EOI i claimed the maximum 15 points and the same experiene i will be showing again.
> 
> ...


1. No.. it’s your choice
2. You have to give letter from employer confirming that they don’t issue RnR on letter head 
Also you may not get 15 points for experience as only last 10 years is considered by DHA , so recheck carefully if you can afford to abandon last 2 years

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thanks for reply. I had expereince from "06 to '18 total 12 years wherein ACS deducted 4 years and considered the experience from 2010 to 2018 total 8 years and awarded 15 points. 

No i am working in a startup company from last 1.5 years, but not withdrawing any salary. I can give a joining letter but i can'nt show any bank statement for salary. That the reason i dnt want to show last 1.5- 2 years experience. Please guide. 

Thanks 
Ashu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashumA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for reply. I had expereince from "06 to '18 total 12 years wherein ACS deducted 4 years and considered the experience from 2010 to 2018 total 8 years and awarded 15 points.
> 
> ...


There is nothing you can do
Just get the previous experience assessed again with the complete evidence
But before you spend money revisit your points and see if you really stand a chance to get an invite 

Points requirements are bound to go up only in the coming future
No sense in throwing good money after bad

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thanks . Your replies and information does a great help. The maximum points which i can get for 189 is 85 and for 190 is 90 (including state points) these are both both applications for computers as well as mechanical. 

As per DHA the cut offs are 95 nowdays, not sure whether it will come down or not in 2020-2021. As per your experience is 85 and 90 points a goode enough or a complete no go 

Thanks 
Ashu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashumA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks . Your replies and information does a great help. The maximum points which i can get for 189 is 85 and for 190 is 90 (including state points) these are both both applications for computers as well as mechanical.
> 
> ...


If you are not onshore, then your chances are practically nil with those points

Cheers


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

What is the possibilty of getting an invite at 85 (189) and 90 (190 nsw) invite for developer programmer. Currently at onshore from 2 yrs.
Stating australia news which says migration resets in october 2020 which pretty means no invite till october. And iscah on the other hand is predicting 189 round for july.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> What is the possibilty of getting an invite at 85 (189) and 90 (190 nsw) invite for developer programmer. Currently at onshore from 2 yrs.
> Stating australia news which says migration resets in october 2020 which pretty means no invite till october. And iscah on the other hand is predicting 189 round for july.


I don’t predict invites 
Iscah is just shooting in the dark
No one knows what will happen in July 

Cheers


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi NB

Can you please suggest whether there will be a validity for JP certified documents. I have mine from 2018. Can I use the same for visa lodging ?

Thanks
Sameena


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sameena.mahil said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Can you please suggest whether there will be a validity for JP certified documents. I have mine from 2018. Can I use the same for visa lodging ?
> 
> ...


JP certification don’t expire
You can use it for any period of time
I hope you are aware that DHA doesn’t need any documents to be certified as long as it is scanned in colour

Cheers


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks much NB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

How long is PTE score is valid. Score card says valid for 2 yrs but have heard that after nov 2019, dha will accept it till 3 yrs.
Is that correct ?
I gave pte in dec 2018. So will it be valid till dec 2020 or dec 2021 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> How long is PTE score is valid. Score card says valid for 2 yrs but have heard that after nov 2019, dha will accept it till 3 yrs.
> Is that correct ?
> I gave pte in dec 2018. So will it be valid till dec 2020 or dec 2021 ?


It’s valid for 3 years so in your case dec 2021
Make sure that you send your score to DHA using the link within the PTEA website before 2 years are complete

Cheers


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s valid for 3 years so in your case dec 2021
> Make sure that you send your score to DHA using the link within the PTEA website before 2 years are complete
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I had lodged visa and paid fees but forget to attach PCC and Form 80. 


Immi account is showing Form 80 as mandatory document and has separate section for it.

But issue is now I have lost 5 points of age.

Can I upload Form 80 and PCC now ?

Will it create any complications and issues ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I had lodged visa and paid fees but forget to attach PCC and Form 80.
> 
> ...


All your points are frozen on the date of invite
So any points you lose after that date doesn’t matter
Attach all missing documents ASAP to prevent any further delay

Cheers


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

NB said:


> All your points are frozen on the date of invite
> 
> So any points you lose after that date doesn’t matter
> 
> ...


But the visa processing is paused for offshore.
If I upload it in few days..Will it be fine ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> But the visa processing is paused for offshore.
> If I upload it in few days..Will it be fine ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Do it when you get it
Why do want to delay it if you already have it in hand
If you don’t have it, you can’t upload it

Cheers


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Do it when you get it
> 
> Why do want to delay it if you already have it in hand
> 
> ...


I need to Fill form 80.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> I need to Fill form 80.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


You don’t have time to fill form 80 ?

I am surprised 

Cheers


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

NB said:


> You don’t have time to fill form 80 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like that..I have filled earlier ..n uploaded it too..But might be it's not get attached there...

So I was just checking documents...And saw it's not there..But somehow I am not able to retrieve my old form 80...


So need to fill again

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Why canberra is still inviting for 190 visa when all other states have stopped and waiting for allocation of quota from dha ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Why canberra is still inviting for 190 visa when all other states have stopped and waiting for allocation of quota from dha ?


Each states have their quotas
Looks like Canberra has not completely used it yet so they are inviting 
Moreover maybe even if they have quotas left, in view of the unemployment, other states are not interested in issuing invites
They would prefer the migrants to return 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> It's not like that..I have filled earlier ..n uploaded it too..But might be it's not get attached there...
> 
> So I was just checking documents...And saw it's not there..But somehow I am not able to retrieve my old form 80...
> 
> ...


I can’t imagine me losing a document as important as those uploaded in DHA
Anyways, what’s done is done

Cheers


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

*Duplicate EOIs*

Hi NB,

How does DoHA track duplicate EOIs in skillselect (created for same visa subclass and for same individual)?
Because one need not enter passport number while creating EOI.

TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> How does DoHA track duplicate EOIs in skillselect (created for same visa subclass and for same individual)?
> Because one need not enter passport number while creating EOI.
> ...


Doha does not track anything
There are thousand and thousands of fake EOIs in the system which the department is well aware of
But they re happy that these EOIs are there so that they can get 1/3 of the invites wasted and in turn show more invites to prospective applicants 

Australia earns billions of dollars every year through skills assessment, ENGLISH tests , NAATI, Mara agents fees other then of course the application fees

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Nope
> Your assessment has to be valid on the date of final invite
> If you still apply, your application will be rejected for over claiming points
> 
> ...


Hi @NB

My nomination is now approved by NSW. But I've also applied for ACS renewal (didn't want to risk it as you suggested previously). 

There are a couple of questions I need your inputs. Can you please answer?

1. I've an ACS assessment (reference A) valid till July 2020 and now I've applied a renewal which will be a new assessment (reference B). Reference A & B has two unique IDs from ACS. As my NSW nomination is approved with reference A, should I proceed with visa application with reference A or B? And which one is valid because I'll have two assessments in hand sometime soon?

2. Assume my ACS renewal does not go through (negative assessment of reference B), does it mean my reference A is also considered 'not usable'?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> My nomination is now approved by NSW. But I've also applied for ACS renewal (didn't want to risk it as you suggested previously).
> 
> ...


1. Ask ACS to stop the assessment 
Maybe you will get some refund
No harm in asking
2. You need not update the new ACS assessment details in Skillselect 
Just abandon it even if you get it

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Ask ACS to stop the assessment
> Maybe you will get some refund
> No harm in asking
> 2. You need not update the new ACS assessment details in Skillselect
> ...


Thanks a lot @NB.

Renewal results does not affect my original assessment right?

Cheers
Kuta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Thanks a lot @NB.
> 
> Renewal results does not affect my original assessment right?
> 
> ...


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi NB

I have seen how responsive and amazingly helpful in the forum! Refreshing to see someone so willing to try and help!

I just wanted to confirm in relation to what I posted in the citizenship forum. Would like to get your insight on whether you think I might be eligible to apply soon

Summary
1. PR Granted Feb 2015
2. Landed (First Visit) June 2015 for couple weeks - then went back home.
3. May 2017 Moved to Australia for Good.

Does June 2015 count as my lawful residence date? 

Hope all is well at your end and keeping safe


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farishkj said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I have seen how responsive and amazingly helpful in the forum! Refreshing to see someone so willing to try and help!
> 
> ...


Yes 
You are eligible to apply based on 2015 entry date

Cheers


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

NB said:


> Yes
> You are eligible to apply based on 2015 entry date
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much NB!  Much Appreciated


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi @NB 

Any idea what are the tests taken as part of medical examination for 190 visa?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> Any idea what are the tests taken as part of medical examination for 190 visa?
> 
> Cheers


Your local DHA clinic will be able to tell you

Cheers


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

*Spouse name and address in passport*

Hi NB,

Got my spouse name added in my passport and mine in her's few months ago. However missed a part to update her address to our present address(since it was her parents address before). Will it be important to show same address in our passports in further stages like lodging visa application?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDJ said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Got my spouse name added in my passport and mine in her's few months ago. However missed a part to update her address to our present address(since it was her parents address before). Will it be important to show same address in our passports in further stages like lodging visa application?
> 
> Thanks.


If you have different addresses in the passport, it becomes a hindrance to prove genuine relationship 

If the couple are living together, ideally they should have the same address
Get a fresh passport with the same address 
It’s not a big expense 

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi NB,

My spouse has a different address in her passport but we have marriage registration certificate. Won't this be fine? Or do we have to get the address updated in our passports?



NB said:


> AussieDJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

AussieDJ said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Got my spouse name added in my passport and mine in her's few months ago. However missed a part to update her address to our present address(since it was her parents address before). Will it be important to show same address in our passports in further stages like lodging visa application?
> 
> Thanks.





Gadget Guru said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My spouse has a different address in her passport but we have marriage registration certificate. Won't this be fine? Or do we have to get the address updated in our passports?


It doesnt matter for Australian visa purposes, or for that matter any visa. Marriage Certificate is all that matters and also the spouse reference in your respective passports, for you to prove marital status and identity of your spouse.

I'm married for more than a decade and half, and we still dont have matching address on our passport. Never had any issue..!


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks, but we don't even have respective names in our passports. Shall I get it included?


fugitive_4u said:


> AussieDJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Gadget Guru said:


> Thanks, but we don't even have respective names in our passports. Shall I get it included?


Having at least one passport updated with Spouse name helps. Maybe you should update spouse name and use this opportunity to fix the address as well.


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you.
Last query- I'm yet to receive an invite or middle in process. I hope changing address and details on passport won't affect my application.



fugitive_4u said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, but we don't even have respective names in our passports. Shall I get it included?
> ...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Gadget Guru said:


> Thank you.
> Last query- I'm yet to receive an invite or middle in process. I hope changing address and details on passport won't affect my application.


If you get an updated passport after this change, update the details in your EOI. It will not hamper anything or change your DOE.


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

*AussieDJ*



Gadget Guru said:


> Thanks, but we don't even have respective names in our passports. Shall I get it included?


If you decide to update names, check if you can get address also updated in same passport re-issue application. We missed it when we did


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> It doesnt matter for Australian visa purposes, or for that matter any visa. Marriage Certificate is all that matters and also the spouse reference in your respective passports, for you to prove marital status and identity of your spouse.
> 
> I'm married for more than a decade and half, and we still dont have matching address on our passport. Never had any issue..!


If you are married for more then decade, it doesn’t matter
One should be very careful in giving evidence if you have a short history 

Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello NB and other seniors

I am the process of filling up an application under 858 and in attach documents there is a section for "evidence of dependency" do I have to fill in form 47a for my partner (we are already together in Australia)?

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> If you are married for more then decade, it doesn’t matter
> One should be very careful in giving evidence if you have a short history
> 
> Cheers


Agree'd, but it's difficult to say what do they look for. I've had work visa with partner added as dependent with just a marriage certificate and no spouse name or matching addresses in passports, and that was more than a decade ago.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Agree'd, but it's difficult to say what do they look for. I've had work visa with partner added as dependent with just a marriage certificate and no spouse name or matching addresses in passports, and that was more than a decade ago.


A decade back no one had heard of sham marriages for PR
There were a few cases only in USA for green card 
These are all recent developments 
Can’t blame the agencies for being careful as we have seen such cases on the rise worldwide in all 
countries 

My parents were married around 40 years back and they never had a marriage certificate as it was not required all these years despite they having travelled the world
Now that they are applying for parents PR in Australia, I asked them to get it made just to be on the safe side

Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

NB said:


> A decade back no one had heard of sham marriages for PR
> There were a few cases only in USA for green card
> These are all recent developments
> Can’t blame the agencies for being careful as we have seen such cases on the rise worldwide in all
> ...


Hello NB 

A bit off-topic, may you please advise me on the following.
Hello NB and other seniors

I am the process of filling up an application under 858 and in attach documents there is a section for "evidence of dependency" do I have to fill in form 47a for my partner (we are already together in Australia)?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunpreet said:


> Hello NB
> 
> A bit off-topic, may you please advise me on the following.
> Hello NB and other seniors
> ...


No idea about 858

Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

NB said:


> No idea about 858
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

NB said:


> No idea about 858
> 
> Cheers


Another question is where can I attach my birth certificate as there is no specific selection for it.
Should I attach it under the National Identity Document?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunpreet said:


> Another question is where can I attach my birth certificate as there is no specific selection for it.
> Should I attach it under the National Identity Document?


I Am sure there should be a section. Look carefully 
You shouldn’t attach under NID anyways 
Attach under others if no option

Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

NB said:


> I Am sure there should be a section. Look carefully
> You shouldn’t attach under NID anyways
> Attach under others if no option
> 
> Cheers


Well, this is really strange as there is actually no specific section.
However, I will try to attach it under another.
Thanks, NB for your help


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

*Regarding requested documents*

Hi NB

Thanks for your previous reply on my query. I have another query regarding additional requested documents from DHA.

I have lodged my application on 30th May 2020 under 858 visa category. Just after one day i was requested to provide my wife's and my PCC from Bangladesh, Australia and India. For these documents I was given 28 days to provide my documents.

Meanwhile I have received all the PCCs except the Indian one and i sent an email 4 days before to my CO with all the PCCs as attachments, in addition i also sent the application receipt and a email proof probable time for obtaining PCC from VFS. 

I haven't heard anything from my co after that. Just wonder if you suggest that I should send him another email by asking him for extra time to upload the documents Because my deadline will close on 28 June 2020.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Thanks for your previous reply on my query. I have another query regarding additional requested documents from DHA.
> 
> ...


DHA has mentioned on their website that they are aware that applicants are facing problems in getting documents from government departments in view of the covid situation 
So additional time will be given for submission 
Don’t worry
Upload it once you get it

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> DHA has mentioned on their website that they are aware that applicants are facing problems in getting documents from government departments in view of the covid situation
> So additional time will be given for submission
> Don’t worry
> Upload it once you get it
> ...


Thanks mate, so i don't need to ask him about an additional time? 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> Thanks mate, so i don't need to ask him about an additional time?
> 
> Cheers


You can upload a word document requesting for additional time and giving all the details of the pcc application if you wish

Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

HIML said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Thanks for your previous reply on my query. I have another query regarding additional requested documents from DHA.
> 
> ...


Hello HTML. 

An off-topic question as I am also applying under 858.

Did you have to attach "evidence of dependency" document in the attachment section you? Did you fill in form 47a for you partner?


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> You can upload a word document requesting for additional time and giving all the details of the pcc application if you wish
> 
> Cheers


I would do, thanks 


Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> Hello HTML.
> 
> An off-topic question as I am also applying under 858.
> 
> Did you have to attach "evidence of dependency" document in the attachment section you? Did you fill in form 47a for you partner?


Hi 

No i did not. I have applied single because my wife and kids are not in Australia now. Nevertheless CO ask my wife's PCC. Just wondering are you from India? and have you got your recent PCCs from India?

Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

HIML said:


> Hi
> 
> No i did not. I have applied single because my wife and kids are not in Australia now. Nevertheless CO ask my wife's PCC. Just wondering are you from India? and have you got your recent PCCs from India?
> 
> Cheers


Cool, thanks. 
I am onshore, I actually applied PCC in March, got it in in 3 weeks.


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> Cool, thanks.
> I am onshore, I actually applied PCC in March, got it in in 3 weeks.


I have applied its been one month, dont know when i'm gonna get this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> I have applied its been one month, dont know when i'm gonna get this.


There is a possibility that your case has been referred to india

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> There is a possibility that your case has been referred to india
> 
> Cheers


Maybe, I'm a Bangladeshi citizen and was there for my Mtech study from 2012 to 2014. They have no information concerning me perhaps.


Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hey NB 

Is it necessary for my partner to fill in separate form 80 and form 1221? Or only the primary application need to fill this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunpreet said:


> Hey NB
> 
> Is it necessary for my partner to fill in separate form 80 and form 1221? Or only the primary application need to fill this?


All applicants except children have to fill individually 
it’s not mandatory, but in most cases the CO ask for them

Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

NB said:


> All applicants except children have to fill individually
> it’s not mandatory, but in most cases the CO ask for them
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi NB and other fellow Expats

I would like to know if I am eligible to lodge an application for NSW 491 State Sponsored Nomination from postcode 2617. The nomination requirements states applicant has to be living in regional NSW (No minimum residence time) as per the link below. Even though it comes under ACT, the postcode 2617 has been published on NSW’s regional centres and other regional areas (Category 3) as shown in DoHA’s Designated Regional area postcodes within NSW. Here's the link
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list/regional-postcodes

I consulted two migration agents. One is saying that you have to be living in other postcodes which are truly regional NSW to be eligible (Since, even Canberra 2600 comes under list of regional NSW postcodes as per above link which they claim is not appropriate). However, the other migration agent is saying that since 2617 is listed under regional NSW, it will not be viewed as ACT. I had dropped an e-mail to NSW treasury (Official e-mail contact wrt Skilled Migration NSW) 4 days ago. But, I haven't heard from them. The last date to submit the application is tomorrow 26 June 5pm

What do you suggest?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Hi NB and other fellow Expats
> 
> I would like to know if I am eligible to lodge an application for NSW 491 State Sponsored Nomination from postcode 2617. The nomination requirements states applicant has to be living in regional NSW (No minimum residence time) as per the link below. Even though it comes under ACT, the postcode 2617 has been published on NSW’s regional centres and other regional areas (Category 3) as shown in DoHA’s Designated Regional area postcodes within NSW. Here's the link
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list/regional-postcodes
> ...


Post code 2617 comes under ACT and not NSW
Just google the post code and it will show that’s ACT under state 
So you are not eligible to apply

The list will come into play only if first and foremost the postcode is under NSW, which in this case is not 

Cheers


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

NB said:


> Post code 2617 comes under ACT and not NSW
> Just google the post code and it will show that’s ACT under state
> So you are not eligible to apply
> 
> ...


Thanks NB! It totally makes sense 

You saved me from spending $330 in NSW nomination fee


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

Hi,

Just checking, I gained a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS with 9 years positive work experience for Biotechnologist for 186 DE sponsored visa. When applying for my visa on IMMI site do I just attach the outcome letter for the DIBP to look at as evidence for quals and work claims, or do I supply them with the ref number and they review my skills assessment application with VETASSESS or are they looking at the outcome information and then use that to check my work references and experience claims?

Any help would be amazing

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

garryheaney said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checking, I gained a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS with 9 years positive work experience for Biotechnologist for 186 DE sponsored visa. When applying for my visa on IMMI site do I just attach the outcome letter for the DIBP to look at as evidence for quals and work claims, or do I supply them with the ref number and they review my skills assessment application with VETASSESS or are they looking at the outcome information and then use that to check my work references and experience claims?
> 
> ...


You have to give the reference details of your skills assessment and also attach the outcome letter
You also have to give the complete set of evidence that you have provided to Vetassess for assessment along with any additional evidence that you have to prove a genuine experience 

Cheers


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to give the reference details of your skills assessment and also attach the outcome letter
> You also have to give the complete set of evidence that you have provided to Vetassess for assessment along with any additional evidence that you have to prove a genuine experience
> 
> Cheers


So the DIBP essentially review your full skills assessment again? what is the point in vetassess then if the DIBP review the full skills assessment application again?


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi @NB,

Hope you're fine. I remember you saying in some posts that we need to trigger an email to DoHA / DIBP from PTE results. Can you please tell me what and how to do.

I tried to locate that message but couldn't. Sorry for the trouble!

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> Hope you're fine. I remember you saying in some posts that we need to trigger an email to DoHA / DIBP from PTE results. Can you please tell me what and how to do.
> 
> ...


Login to your PTEA account and you will see the option to send the results
You can choose several agencies and amongst them will be DHA Australia 
Send your results to DHA and save the e-mail confirming the same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

garryheaney said:


> So the DIBP essentially review your full skills assessment again? what is the point in vetassess then if the DIBP review the full skills assessment application again?


Sadly you and I don’t decide who does what and why

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

*Hi NB*

Hi NB 
Thanks again. One issue which make me a bit worried. initially I was requested five documents to submit in my 858 visa application. I have attached all the documents except the Indian PCC rather i attached the PCC application receipt . But i wrongly pressed the option " I confirmed I have provided information requested". Subsequently i also sent an email to my case officer knowing the fact that my India PCC might need more times to get. At present my application status is showing further assessment. Just wondering, whether it would create any problem as i confirmed that i provided all the required documents ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> Hi NB
> Thanks again. One issue which make me a bit worried. initially I was requested five documents to submit in my 858 visa application. I have attached all the documents except the Indian PCC rather i attached the PCC application receipt . But i wrongly pressed the option " I confirmed I have provided information requested". Subsequently i also sent an email to my case officer knowing the fact that my India PCC might need more times to get. At present my application status is showing further assessment. Just wondering, whether it would create any problem as i confirmed that i provided all the required documents ?
> 
> Cheers


It was best avoided, but it’s a genuine mistake only. Nothing more then that 
I don’t think it will create any problems as such
Upload the pcc as and when you get it

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> It was best avoided, but it’s a genuine mistake only. Nothing more then that
> I don’t think it will create any problems as such
> Upload the pcc as and when you get it
> 
> Yes my mistake indeed. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi NB, 

I applied for QLD 190 in Oct 2019 and still waiting for a decision.

In the near future, if I decided to change my job (similar field but different to my skills assessment occupation) or suddenly lose my job, would this adversely affect my pending application in any way?

Appreciate your input.

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

js94 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I applied for QLD 190 in Oct 2019 and still waiting for a decision.
> 
> ...


Already got the final invite and submitted application in DHA ?

Cheers


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Already got the final invite and submitted application in DHA ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, just updated my signature to include the info.

Final invite 5th October. Have been waiting since then on Bridging visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

js94 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I applied for QLD 190 in Oct 2019 and still waiting for a decision.
> 
> ...


Your 190 will not be affected with whatever you do or don’t do 

Cheers


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Your 190 will not be affected with whatever you do or don’t do
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the input.


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

I have got multiple EOI for 189/190 visa for different occupation codes Software Engineer and Business Analyst.
All the EOI's have the same email id.
By any chance are you aware if there is any check at DHA that if a single EOI for an email id is invited, there will be no invitation sent for the other EOI's?
Any cases you have heard or seen?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alok_au said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have got multiple EOI for 189/190 visa for different occupation codes Software Engineer and Business Analyst.
> All the EOI's have the same email id.
> ...


Nope

Each EOI is unique and not connected with any other EOI, irrespective of the email id

The department benefits indirectly of invites are wasted , so you have nothing to worry

Cheers


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

NB said:


> alok_au said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thanks NB for your quick response.


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

*Invitation date or EOI lodge date considered for point validation by CO?*

Hi NB,

I have 9.3 years of total IT experience. But due to the deduction of 2 years by ACS I cannot claim 5 points now for 189 visa- Software Engineer Occupation although it is closely related.

Currently I am at 85 points.
I will be completing 10 years in April 2021 and then would reach 90 points. After this, I can wait for 7-8 months only to get invited. Because after Dec 2021, I would loose points drastically and never able to reach 90.

So, I wanted to know whether the CO validates the points from the date of invitation or the date on which I claimed for the points in my EOI. If you could share any DHA link where I can get these policies it would be very helpful.

If the CO validates the points from the date of invitation then I would claim the experience points earlier in advance by 3-4 months towards the end of this year. As per the current trends , I dont think EOI's with 90 points would be picked earlier than 4 months and this time is increasing. In this way , I would be getting 1 year of time to wait at 90 points which should be good.

Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alok_au said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have 9.3 years of total IT experience. But due to the deduction of 2 years by ACS I cannot claim 5 points now for 189 visa- Software Engineer Occupation although it is closely related.
> 
> ...


Whatever be your points on the date of the final invite, that’s your points
Points are frozen on that date and they don’t change for experience and age
I don’t know what you mean by claim the points in advance and how you intend to do it 

You can google and check or consult a Mara agent if you have doubts

Cheers


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

NB said:


> Whatever be your points on the date of the final invite, that’s your points
> Points are frozen on that date and they don’t change for experience and age
> I don’t know what you mean by claim the points in advance and how you intend to do it
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for your reply. Can you please suggest any seasoned MARA agent for discussion purpose.
By claiming points in advance, i meant to include the 2 years of experience deducted by ACS.
I would include this experience 3-4 months prior to my completion of 10 years and then I would omit this experience again after i am eligible for points above 8 years of skilled experience.


1) The date of effect will be reflecting the earlier date itself since there will be no change in points in my EOI even if i add/delete work experience. Please suggest.

2) Does the "Date of Effect" changes if there is automatic change in points due to Experience/Age?

3) Does the "Date of Effect" changes if there is any change in EOI which doesnot lead to change in points?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

alok_au said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever be your points on the date of the final invite, that’s your points
> ...


I think it's basic sense that we shouldn't include the ACS deduct exp for claim points.. do you think you are smart than all others, if this is possible then everyone who are short of exp to claim points can put ACS deducted exp as valid and get more points. So don't try anything like that, just wait till Apr 2021 where u get points automatically.. moreover all the changes you do in EOI is recorded in correspondence and if CO saw something like this, then most likely your Visa will be rejected..


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

Ksvr said:


> I think it's basic sense that we shouldn't include the ACS deduct exp for claim points.. do you think you are smart than all others, if this is possible then everyone who are short of exp to claim points can put ACS deducted exp as valid and get more points. So don't try anything like that, just wait till Apr 2021 where u get points automatically.. moreover all the changes you do in EOI is recorded in correspondence and if CO saw something like this, then most likely your Visa will be rejected..


Well , if the thumb rule for a CO is to validate all the proofs, which support the points at the time of invitation and not at the time of EOI lodgement, then this is a loop hole in the system.

Most of the people will not lie in this bracket where 3-4 months can be decisive.
This is not being smart but knowing the system/policy. 
That is why raised the few questions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alok_au said:


> Thanks NB for your reply. Can you please suggest any seasoned MARA agent for discussion purpose.
> By claiming points in advance, i meant to include the 2 years of experience deducted by ACS.
> I would include this experience 3-4 months prior to my completion of 10 years and then I would omit this experience again after i am eligible for points above 8 years of skilled experience.
> 
> ...


I don’t know any Mara agent who will do all these things
Look for shady agents 

I don’t believe in the tricks you are trying to do
I believe in straightforward applications 

Everytime there is a change of points for whatever reason.. be it age or experience automatically or manually, the date of effect is reset to that date


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

Hi NB,

I am a offshore 189 applicant and ANZSCO code is 261313. My points is 85 and DOE is 17th Oct 2019. I will be gaining 5 points for Experience on September 01st 2020 and I'm appearing for NAATI this month.
So hopefully after clearing NAATI, I can reach 95 points on Sept 01st 2020. My ACS expires on March 2021 and I will be losing 5 points for age in August 2021.

Is there any realistic chance for me to get an 189 invite before March 2021.


Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am a offshore 189 applicant and ANZSCO code is 261313. My points is 85 and DOE is 17th Oct 2019. I will be gaining 5 points for Experience on September 01st 2020 and I'm appearing for NAATI this month.
> So hopefully after clearing NAATI, I can reach 95 points on Sept 01st 2020. My ACS expires on March 2021 and I will be losing 5 points for age in August 2021.
> ...


I don’t predict invites
Just one tip
Everytime your points change, withdraw the old EOI and submit a new one so that you get full 2 years validity without any downsides 

Cheers


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

Noted. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Nehasingh (Mar 13, 2018)

*Clarification on experience points*

Hi NB,

My experience points are increasing on 8th Jul. But in ACS report, it was mentioned that my experience would be counted after Jul onwards. So, I had created EOI with start date as 1st Aug initially. 

Hence I am not sure if I am already eligible for additional 5 points or should wait till Aug. 

Please guide me:
1. if I am already eligible
2. how to update my points, as it's not auto-updated yet, so shall I update the start date to 8th Jul in EOI

Thanks in advance
(18May 85 points)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nehasingh said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My experience points are increasing on 8th Jul. But in ACS report, it was mentioned that my experience would be counted after Jul onwards. So, I had created EOI with start date as 1st Aug initially.
> 
> ...


You can claim points for experience only from 1st August
If you want to claim from 8th july you have to get it in writing from ACS
Many applicants have done it successfully 

As your points are changing, withdraw the old EOI and submit a new one on the date you become eligible for the increased points

Cheers


----------



## Nehasingh (Mar 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Nehasingh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...



Thanks for providing the info. 

Actually, my ACS is also expiring by this month end (2 yrs getting completed) 
- Is there any way ACS assessment can be extended or renewed?
- And for the documents in case of new assessment, is it mandatory to get them notarized from the state of your employment? Since most of us traveled to home state due to COVID.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nehasingh said:


> Thanks for providing the info.
> 
> Actually, my ACS is also expiring by this month end (2 yrs getting completed)
> - Is there any way ACS assessment can be extended or renewed?
> - And for the documents in case of new assessment, is it mandatory to get them notarized from the state of your employment? Since most of us traveled to home state due to COVID.


You have to go for complete reassessment 
ACS have changed their evidence rules drastically and ruthlessly implement it 
You will have to submit a complete set of evidence as per new rules even for the employment already assessed previously 
ACS doesn’t need notarisation now
Just make sure that all your evidence is complete for all employments otherwise you will get a negative assessment 

Cheers


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

NB said:


> You can claim points for experience only from 1st August
> If you want to claim from 8th july you have to get it in writing from ACS
> Many applicants have done it successfully
> 
> ...



Hi NB,

I also have the same scenario. In my ACS letter it has been mentioned that I can claim after August 2012 but I will be having 10 years of exp on 10th August 2020.
Should I write a email to ACS attaching the ACS letter & other supporting documents like experience certificate or payslips for them to validate.?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I also have the same scenario. In my ACS letter it has been mentioned that I can claim after August 2012 but I will be having 10 years of exp on 10th August 2020.
> Should I write a email to ACS attaching the ACS letter & other supporting documents like experience certificate or payslips for them to validate.?


you can try

Cheers


----------



## cyberseclead (Jan 21, 2018)

*Advice on initial travel*

Dear All,
I have received grant for me and my family on Dec 2019 (189 visa). We were planning to do our initial arrival / stamping in the month of March 2020, however due to the COVID situation we thought of postponing and since then we have no clarity regarding forthcoming travels. Can anyone advise me on how to proceed..Will the initial arrival timelines can be extended ? Do I need to send emails to any departments to ensure I have already approached them. Really, it would be helpful if any experts in the forum can advise further on this subject.


Regards
CS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cyberseclead said:


> Dear All,
> I have received grant for me and my family on Dec 2019 (189 visa). We were planning to do our initial arrival / stamping in the month of March 2020, however due to the COVID situation we thought of postponing and since then we have no clarity regarding forthcoming travels. Can anyone advise me on how to proceed..Will the initial arrival timelines can be extended ? Do I need to send emails to any departments to ensure I have already approached them. Really, it would be helpful if any experts in the forum can advise further on this subject.
> 
> 
> ...


You can send email to [email protected]
Asking for waiver of the IED 
Mention each family member included in the grant specifically 

Cheers


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

NB said:


> you can try
> 
> Cheers


NB,

I have been following your posts and you have been really helpful and direct to the point  thank you for all the help. Im sure a ton of people here will agree with me. cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello NB.

May you please advise me on the following.

Yesterday, I got my medicals done as requested by the department through s56 and on immiaccount the current status is "Examinations in progress". When should I click on "I have submitted the requested info." in the attach documents section? Now or should I wait until the medical status is changed?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunpreet said:


> Hello NB.
> 
> May you please advise me on the following.
> 
> ...


If only the medicals were pending, then you can click the IP button now

Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

NB said:


> If only the medicals were pending, then you can click the IP button now
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB.
s56 asked was for police check and medicals.
I submitted the police check last week, however, I did my medicals yesterday.

Just had a doubt that whether I need to wait until the backend processing of medicals is clear.

But as you suggested, I have just submitted that I have provided the requested info. as only medicals were pending (Although the current status on medicals is Examination in Process).

Thanks for your response.


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

NB said:


> You can claim points for experience only from 1st August
> If you want to claim from 8th july you have to get it in writing from ACS
> Many applicants have done it successfully
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Of late ACS Result Letter mentions date too, below is a snippet from the letter.
"The following employment after 12 September xxxx is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software Engineer)."

Can I safely claim experience points from 13 September xxxx?

Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDJ said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Of late ACS Result Letter mentions date too, below is a snippet from the letter.
> "The following employment after 12 September xxxx is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software Engineer)."
> ...


It’s not a blanket approval
If your letter gives date, you can claim date wise, if not then next month
If a few days matter, then write to ACS and ask them to change your assessment letter 

Cheers


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

Is there any restriction that there will be no invitations sent to a person if he has received invitation of 189 visa twice or thrice but not applied for it?

Also Is there any waiting period to raise another EOI for 189 visa if an invitation is already received and need to be ignored?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alok_au said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Is there any restriction that there will be no invitations sent to a person if he has received invitation of 189 visa twice or thrice but not applied for it?
> 
> Also Is there any waiting period to raise another EOI for 189 visa if an invitation is already received and need to be ignored?


Only 2 invites are sent on an EOI under 189
If you don’t accept both, your EOI stands cancelled 
Applicants are submitting multiple EOIs simultaneously for the same Anzsco code under 189 , so nothing prevents you also
DHA is happy if more and more invites go waste and so they are not bothered how many duplicate EOIs an applicant has submitted

Cheers


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

NB said:


> Only 2 invites are sent on an EOI under 189
> If you don’t accept both, your EOI stands cancelled
> Applicants are submitting multiple EOIs simultaneously for the same Anzsco code under 189 , so nothing prevents you also
> DHA is happy if more and more invites go waste and so they are not bothered how many duplicate EOIs an applicant has submitted
> ...


Thanks NB for your prompt response


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

What will happen if i claim complete work experience including the deducted years by ACS in EOI but the CO abides by the ACS assessment.
However, If I have achieved 8+ years of skilled experience at the invitation date but NOT on the EOI date of effect? Is this an issue or we are good to process the application?
We can justify the points even based on ACS on the basis of invitation date but not on the date of effect. 
This is a case of claiming the points in advance. But is this a check during the application process?
As per PAM, I have the right to claim for deducted years by ACS but CO has the right to decide on it. So I am good to claim for it. But not sure on which date is used for EOI validation and application processing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alok_au said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> What will happen if i claim complete work experience including the deducted years by ACS in EOI but the CO abides by the ACS assessment.
> However, If I have achieved 8+ years of skilled experience at the invitation date but NOT on the EOI date of effect? Is this an issue or we are good to process the application?
> ...


If you are a daredevil qnd can afford to forfeit the visa application fees, then try these tricks
I have not heard of anyone actually claiming years deducted by ACS
It’s just loose talk and nobody is actually ready to walk the talk

You cannot legally claim the points in advance
If you want to try these tricks, look for a shady immigration agent.
I am sure the forum is of no use to you 

Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

alok_au said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> What will happen if i claim complete work experience including the deducted years by ACS in EOI but the CO abides by the ACS assessment.
> However, If I have achieved 8+ years of skilled experience at the invitation date but NOT on the EOI date of effect? Is this an issue or we are good to process the application?
> ...


 I don't understand why you want to do such false things where others playing game fairly.. it's not about your right, DHA clearly told to claim points as given by ACS report. Otherwise what's the need of ACS.. if you still done this false claim prepare for visa rejection and possible ban..


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi NB,

Can you please guide for the below query- 

If my spouse has received the 20 points (+8 years experience) from ACS skill assessment but is unemployed for last 2 years or more, does DHA raise any concern during visa issue/final documentation submission or can DHA reject visa because of unemployment ?

Thanks
BR
Ashu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashumA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please guide for the below query-
> 
> ...



No issue at all as long as long all your previous employment claims are correct 
But only last 10 years experience are considered for points, so I don’t understand how she can get 20 points if she is unemployed for the last 2 years

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi NB, 

Thanks for your reply

Sorry i mentioned incorrectly, we only got maximum 15 points (Equal to or greater than 8 yeras), as we dnt have overseas experience.

The total experience is from 2006 to 2018, but ACS earlier deducted 4 years, and considered experience from 2010 to 2018. But from last 1 year my spouse was unemployed and later joined a startup company from last 6 months. 

For ACS reassessment- So, is it really required to show the experience of last 6 months as there is a gap in between for experience and moreover we dnt have all the supporting docs from this company. Please suggest.

Thanks
BR
Ashu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashumA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> ...


No issue if you don’t want to claim points for the latest 6 months

Cheers


----------



## lekhilucky (Jan 27, 2020)

Good evening Friends!! I got my skill assessment done with IPA(mentioned in EOI) in August 2017. Later on i got full assessment done from CPA as well in August 2019. The problem now is that My skill assessment with IPA is getting expired in August 2020. Can i update my EOI with skill assessment done from CPA which is greater than date of EOI? Will it effect my DATE of EFFECT? MY EOI date of effect is - 07th July 2019
NB after updating skills assessment details, will my date of effect change or it will be 07th July 2019?


----------



## malviysh (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi NB/All,

Reposting my query here because I unfortunately did not get traction on other links regarding 190 invites. I have submitted my EOI for 190 (NSW) under 261313 occupation on July 2019 and then updated 5 more points in NOV 2019. Currently I am at 85+5 points for 190 and working/living in NSW for couple of years now (Currently onshore). I have seen that there are many people with these many points and similar criteria got their invites last financial year (particularly June 2020) but I did not get the invite as yet..

Could you please advise what could be the potential reason of this delay?

Let me know if further details required about my EOI for you to comment.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lekhilucky said:


> Good evening Friends!! I got my skill assessment done with IPA(mentioned in EOI) in August 2017. Later on i got full assessment done from CPA as well in August 2019. The problem now is that My skill assessment with IPA is getting expired in August 2020. Can i update my EOI with skill assessment done from CPA which is greater than date of EOI? Will it effect my DATE of EFFECT? MY EOI date of effect is - 07th July 2019
> NB after updating skills assessment details, will my date of effect change or it will be 07th July 2019?


No issues

As you have a previous valid assessment, you need not bother with the date

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

malviysh said:


> Hi NB/All,
> 
> Reposting my query here because I unfortunately did not get traction on other links regarding 190 invites. I have submitted my EOI for 190 (NSW) under 261313 occupation on July 2019 and then updated 5 more points in NOV 2019. Currently I am at 85+5 points for 190 and working/living in NSW for couple of years now (Currently onshore). I have seen that there are many people with these many points and similar criteria got their invites last financial year (particularly June 2020) but I did not get the invite as yet..
> 
> ...


Hey Malviysh,

What's the usual country of residence in ur EOI?

If it's Australia & you've given a NSW post code, the only answer I can give is to patiently wait as there are no ways we can find out when and who states will invite TBH.

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malviysh said:


> Hi NB/All,
> 
> Reposting my query here because I unfortunately did not get traction on other links regarding 190 invites. I have submitted my EOI for 190 (NSW) under 261313 occupation on July 2019 and then updated 5 more points in NOV 2019. Currently I am at 85+5 points for 190 and working/living in NSW for couple of years now (Currently onshore). I have seen that there are many people with these many points and similar criteria got their invites last financial year (particularly June 2020) but I did not get the invite as yet..
> 
> ...


Does your EOI show your current address as NSW ?
Have you claimed points for Australia experience correctly ?

Cheers


----------



## malviysh (Mar 17, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Hey Malviysh,
> 
> What's the usual country of residence in ur EOI?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. Usual country of residence in my EOI is INDIA. Is that a problem?


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

malviysh said:


> Thanks for your response. Usual country of residence in my EOI is INDIA. Is that a problem?


Oh no! Yes it is.

Which means your EOI will not be considered by NSW as you're defined "offshore" based on the EOI

Usual country of residence need to be Australia and then it will ask you to enter a Postcode.

Please change ASAP. 

I had a similar experience 6 months back. My agent mentioned Armenia instead of Australia. 

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## malviysh (Mar 17, 2020)

NB said:


> Does your EOI show your current address as NSW ?
> Have you claimed points for Australia experience correctly ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response NB. When you say current address, does that mean "Usual country of residence"? If yes then I have mentioned "INDIA", However in my work experience - I have mentioned my employers Australia NSW Address. Is that a problem?

Mentioning the details below on your second question regarding Australian experience:

I am from Non-IT background working in IT Industry and hence ACS has considered my experience only from Nov 2017 onward (though I am in Australia, NSW even before that time). Considering that, I have broken down my experience and marked the question "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" as "No" in all experiences in India and Australia... And marked the same question "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" as "Yes" only after Nov 2017 (which have given me only 5 points till date). 

Is that a problem? and if yes (in any of the above context) what is the potential solution? Getting worried now..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malviysh said:


> Thanks for your response NB. When you say current address, does that mean "Usual country of residence"? If yes then I have mentioned "INDIA", However in my work experience - I have mentioned my employers Australia NSW Address. Is that a problem?
> 
> Mentioning the details below on your second question regarding Australian experience:
> 
> ...


You have marked correctly in the EOI as far as points claim is concerned 
It’s just that you have made a fatal mistake of showing india as your country of residence and that’s why you have not been invited till now
Change the usual country of residence to Australia and give the nsw post code

Maybe you will get an invite in future, but it has become 10 times harder then last year

Cheers


----------



## malviysh (Mar 17, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Oh no! Yes it is.
> 
> Which means your EOI will not be considered by NSW as you're defined "offshore" based on the EOI
> 
> ...


Oh no!  Since I am in this situation, please advise what should be the best option here.. Would it be okay to lodge a new EOI with country of residence as Australia (and NSW Post code) and keep the existing one as is? --OR-- Update the existing EOI with usual country of residence from India to Australia... 

Furthermore, I think I need to update the same in my 189 EOI as well because there also I have mentioned INDIA. (Same question as above in 189 context as well please)

Thanks again for your quick response.
Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

malviysh said:


> Oh no!  Since I am in this situation, please advise what should be the best option here.. Would it be okay to lodge a new EOI with country of residence as Australia (and NSW Post code) and keep the existing one as is? --OR-- Update the existing EOI with usual country of residence from India to Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I did this 6 months before (I was in same position as yours now)

Applied new EOI for 190 with country of residence as Australia with NSW post code

189 - didn't change anything but with this COVID thing, I'm sure 189 would also see something like that in future who knows!

I'd recommend you to lodge a new EOI for 190 with the updated country of residence (DoE does not matter for 190 anyway)

For 189, just update the old EOI and preserve your DoE.

Why I recommend new EOI for 190 NSW - what if NSW ditched your EOI already considering its offshore and never considers it even after u update it? That's all.

@NB can add if he knows a better option. In fact he showed me the way 6 months back - saviour Xoxo 

Cheers


----------



## malviysh (Mar 17, 2020)

Kuta said:


> So, I did this 6 months before (I was in same position as yours now)
> 
> Applied new EOI for 190 with country of residence as Australia with NSW post code
> 
> ...


Thanks Kuta. I think I am also inclining towards lodging a new EOI for 190 NSW. 

I have another doubt if you can advise. My current work VISA has the occupation code as 261312 but I have completed my ACS in 261313 (because someone has advised me to do so) and hence I have lodged the EOI also mentioning 261313 as occupation code. Does it matter? especially in case of NSW considering local experience for 190? If yes - would it better if I get my ACS done again with 261312 and lodge a new EOI for 190? 

@NB - Thanks for your response on my post. Could you also add your expert advise in below 2 situations? 

1) on updating the existing EOI vs submitting a new one 
2) getting the ACS done with the same occupation code as my work visa. 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

malviysh said:


> Thanks Kuta. I think I am also inclining towards lodging a new EOI for 190 NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not very sure on how it works.

Probably something @NB or experts in the group to comment.

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## jainunnayan (Dec 11, 2019)

*190 Status*

Hi NB

Looking for your guidance.

I m based offshore, 190 granted 11 DEC 2019 (Victoria). But unable to plan IED due to COVID travel restrictions and having sleepless nights now.

Do we have to follow any process or inform some authority to request for exemption?

Please suggest. Thanks for your guidance.

Regards
Unnayan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jainunnayan said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Looking for your guidance.
> 
> ...


Nothing is required actually
But for peace of mind you can send an email to [email protected] and ask for waiver of IED
Make sure that you specifically mention the names of all family members included in the grant

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

HIML said:


> Hi NB
> Thanks again. One issue which make me a bit worried. initially I was requested five documents to submit in my 858 visa application. I have attached all the documents except the Indian PCC rather i attached the PCC application receipt . But i wrongly pressed the option " I confirmed I have provided information requested". Subsequently i also sent an email to my case officer knowing the fact that my India PCC might need more times to get. At present my application status is showing further assessment. Just wondering, whether it would create any problem as i confirmed that i provided all the required documents ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB 

Hope you are fine. I'm really upset about the delay of my visa approval. As you know, i did a mistake while uploading documents. Just wondering, whether this eventually creates the delay or it's a serious mistake. Really tensed as other people are getting visa within the given time. 

Cheers


----------



## ArtemKa (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi NB!
First of all, thank you for all your tips and all the information that you share!

I wanted to ask you some questions about my case: 85 points(PTE 79+, max work exp 263111, 35 yo, +10 points from wife), my EOI updated in April 2020.

I'm thinking about taking NAATI(CCL), but not sure if the step is reasonable.
The problem is in my ACS assessment exp date - Jan 2021. Is it true that I'll have to go through the ENTIRE path again? No simplified renewal procedures exist? If so, after Jan 2021 I believe that I will lose 5 points for work experience. Do you think I should take the NAATI exam in October just to be with 90 points in November and December rounds and from Jan back to my 85 pts?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ArtemKa said:


> Hi NB!
> First of all, thank you for all your tips and all the information that you share!
> 
> I wanted to ask you some questions about my case: 85 points(PTE 79+, max work exp 263111, 35 yo, +10 points from wife), my EOI updated in April 2020.
> ...


ACS assessment has become a nightmare now
You will have to start from scratch as the evidence requirements have changed drastically . You will get no benefit whatsoever of previous assessment 

If you miss even one document, you will get a negative assessment as the rules are being implemented ruthlessly 

Every point counts and if you can get NAATI, it may just take you across the winning line

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Hope you are fine. I'm really upset about the delay of my visa approval. As you know, i did a mistake while uploading documents. Just wondering, whether this eventually creates the delay or it's a serious mistake. Really tensed as other people are getting visa within the given time.
> 
> Cheers


As long as you have corrected the error, no issues
You have to wait patiently 
All grants are delayed, no sense in getting tense

Cheers


----------



## ArtemKa (Jan 12, 2020)

Thank you for detailed answer!


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

Boss,
Are MARA's from EY (ernst & young) good? How to rank them among others?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonhcnet said:


> Boss,
> Are MARA's from EY (ernst & young) good? How to rank them among others?


If you are a big client, you will get attention and good service
If you are a small fry, better to go with a smaller Mara agency

Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

NB said:


> If you are a big client, you will get attention and good service
> If you are a small fry, better to go with a smaller Mara agency
> 
> Cheers


My employer is already EY's client. Is there any advantage or priority having them as MARA, let say in terms of processing time?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonhcnet said:


> My employer is already EY's client. Is there any advantage or priority having them as MARA, let say in terms of processing time?


No one gets priority in processing based on their size 
It’s just that if the paperwork is impeccable, you get a faster grant

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> As long as you have corrected the error, no issues
> You have to wait patiently
> All grants are delayed, no sense in getting tense
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

NB said:


> No one gets priority in processing based on their size
> It’s just that if the paperwork is impeccable, you get a faster grant
> 
> Cheers


Hmm, that's fair enough.
Thanks boss


----------



## Iron_Phoenix (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello expats,

I am presently on student visa (valid up to Nov 2021) on-shore. I have applied for 190 and have a inactive bridging visa. Most probably I will finish Masters by Mar 2021. I wish to pursue PhD post completion of my Masters. 

I understand at the present scenario visa grant can take from months to years. 

My query is - will I be able to continue my PhD with my active bridging visa ? I called up DHA, they failed to give a clear answer. 

Any response will be highly appreciated.

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Iron_Phoenix said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> I am presently on student visa (valid up to Nov 2021) on-shore. I have applied for 190 and have a inactive bridging visa. Most probably I will finish Masters by Mar 2021. I wish to pursue PhD post completion of my Masters.
> 
> ...


Are there any conditions mentioned in the bridging visa letter ?

Cheers


----------



## Iron_Phoenix (Sep 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Are there any conditions mentioned in the bridging visa letter ?
> 
> Cheers



Thank you for your response NB. There is No conditions on bridging visa. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Iron_Phoenix said:


> Thank you for your response NB. There is No conditions on bridging visa.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


If there are no conditions in the bridging visa, then you are free to join any course you like
You will have to check with the university if they will accept you on a bridging visa or not

Cheers


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi NB, 
I know this is not the right thread for my query but not sure where to post it. Could you please lemme know or guide me to the right thread regarding my sis ( she holds BE in electronics and MBA in HR & Marketing with 6 years exp as in HR)

1) To get PR as HR executive is tough so she wants to go for study route to get PR. What is the best course for her ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi NB,
> I know this is not the right thread for my query but not sure where to post it. Could you please lemme know or guide me to the right thread regarding my sis ( she holds BE in electronics and MBA in HR & Marketing with 6 years exp as in HR)
> 
> 1) To get PR as HR executive is tough so she wants to go for study route to get PR. What is the best course for her ?


By the time she finishes her study, she would have lost points for age
She would be wasting money to study in Australia if her only intention is to get PR 
If she wants to study to advance her career, then it’s another matter
But she should be aware that she will have to most likely go back from Australia after studying and maybe working for a couple of years 

Cheers


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

NB said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


She will be 33 in early Feb, study would be of 2 years, then upto 39 she will still have 3 years. What do u think?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> She will be 33 in early Feb, study would be of 2 years, then upto 39 she will still have 3 years. What do u think?


Very clear
Only For getting PR I would not spend so much money
Only 1 in 1000 chance from what I see 

Cheers


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

NB said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> > She will be 33 in early Feb, study would be of 2 years, then upto 39 she will still have 3 years. What do u think?
> ...


Ok, Thank you. Getting hopeless since not getting enough support in HR executive PR process. Will She able to clear AIM since she doesn’t have managers reporting under her.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Ok, Thank you. Getting hopeless since not getting enough support in HR executive PR process. Will She able to clear AIM since she doesn’t have managers reporting under her.


No idea

Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi Boss, just a random question

English test result is usually valid for 3 years, except that Functional English is valid for only 1 year.

A spouse took a test 2 years ago and scored at least Competent English, does he/she need to take another test to fulfill the Funtional English requirement?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sonhcnet said:


> Hi Boss, just a random question
> 
> English test result is usually valid for 3 years, except that Functional English is valid for only 1 year.
> 
> A spouse took a test 2 years ago and scored at least Competent English, does he/she need to take another test to fulfill the Funtional English requirement?


Validity is not based on the band earned (functional, competent, etc) but rather on the intended purpose of the test score. If you are using the score to satisfy the minimum functional English for your partner as a dependent not contributing towards any points, then such a score should not be more than 12 months old. Note: it is just the requirement of having Functional band score as a minimum, it might as well be Competent or Superior, but still should be under 12 months in this case.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonhcnet said:


> Hi Boss, just a random question
> 
> English test result is usually valid for 3 years, except that Functional English is valid for only 1 year.
> 
> A spouse took a test 2 years ago and scored at least Competent English, does he/she need to take another test to fulfill the Funtional English requirement?


Any score being used to prove functional English will be only valid for a year irrespective of even if the applicant got 90 in everything

It’s an anomaly 
You can take a chance and see if the CO accepts it, as there are no repurcussion
You can take the test even after applying 

Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

KeeDa said:


> Validity is not based on the band earned (functional, competent, etc) but rather on the intended purpose of the test score. If you are using the score to satisfy the minimum functional English for your partner as a dependent not contributing towards any points, then such a score should not be more than 12 months old. Note: it is just the requirement of having Functional band score as a minimum, it might as well be Competent or Superior, but still should be under 12 months in this case.


Let take an example of a couple applying visa 186, where both main and secondary applicants have Competent English. Now, the secondary applicant has to retake the test every year just to fulfill Functional English requirement, whereas the main applicant does not as his test is valid for 3 years. So what is the rationale behind requiring Functional rather than Competent or so?

Honestly, there should be an option that having at least Vocational English (or so) in the past three year would fulfill the Functional English requirement. For some people, proving Competent English is even more comfortable than showing Functional English in terms of time, cost, and anxiety.


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi All, 

Found some Video on Youtube that 189, 190 and 491 Visa were on hold indefinitely 

Is this news true ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonhcnet said:


> Let take an example of a couple applying visa 186, where both main and secondary applicants have Competent English. Now, the secondary applicant has to retake the test every year just to fulfill Functional English requirement, whereas the main applicant does not as his test is valid for 3 years. So what is the rationale behind requiring Functional rather than Competent or so?
> 
> Honestly, there should be an option that having at least Vocational English (or so) in the past three year would fulfill the Functional English requirement. For some people, proving Competent English is even more comfortable than showing Functional English in terms of time, cost, and anxiety.


If you see statistically , most applicants prove functional English through school or college study
Very few non English speaking countries applicants give the tests
Moreover, if your wife has competent English, you will obviously claim 5 points for the same, and then you don’t need to prove functional English 

Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

NB said:


> Any score being used to prove functional English will be only valid for a year irrespective of even if the applicant got 90 in everything
> 
> It’s an anomaly
> You can take a chance and see if the CO accepts it, as there are no repurcussion
> ...


Yeah, I am clear about the current rules, but an obvious truth must rely on CO's mood to pass is not reasonable. What I want to see is an explicit regulation about the fact that a person does not need to prove his Functional English annually if he's already had Competent English or so in the past three years. I think it should not be so hard to be implemented.:juggle:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jobs4avinash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Found some Video on Youtube that 189, 190 and 491 Visa were on hold indefinitely
> 
> ...


Every body is speculating 
Immigration agents have no work, so are just time passing

Cheers


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

*a4arunav*



sonhcnet said:


> Hi Boss, just a random question
> 
> English test result is usually valid for 3 years, except that Functional English is valid for only 1 year.
> 
> A spouse took a test 2 years ago and scored at least Competent English, does he/she need to take another test to fulfill the Funtional English requirement?


My wife had 'competent' english score from 2.5 years ago. I submitted that as the proof of functional english. CO didn't ask for any other evidence.


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

Hi NB,

Good Day.One query. 
In my ACS letter they had not mentioned the exact date after which I can claim work experience points but mentioned the Month and year after which I can claim (i.e After August 2012).

I am gaining 5 points for work experience on Aug 9th 2020. So I wrote to ACS requesting for an update in ACS letter and I got a reply stating ACS result letter cannot be amended but they had mentioned below.

According to your skills assessment, the date you met the Skill Level Requirement is 09/08/2012.All relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.

So can I claim points from 10th August 2020 instead of September 1st 2020.? Later if I get invite and any query from CO, can this email be a proof ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Good Day.One query.
> In my ACS letter they had not mentioned the exact date after which I can claim work experience points but mentioned the Month and year after which I can claim (i.e After August 2012).
> ...


Yes ..you can

Save the email carefully as you may need it in case of query by CO

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> It was best avoided, but it’s a genuine mistake only. Nothing more then that
> I don’t think it will create any problems as such
> Upload the pcc as and when you get it
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB

Just wondering if you share your opinion regarding my case given below in brief 

I have submitted my visa application (858) on 30th May, and the last requested document on 6th July, since then i have been waiting for three weeks. On 27th July i sent an email to my case officer regarding the update/decision of my visa. If no response is received in the next week, i'm planning to call Home Affairs about the update. Would it be a wise decision to call them for visa query or i should send another email? 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Just wondering if you share your opinion regarding my case given below in brief
> 
> ...


You can call or email or both as long as you are polite 
But I doubt any action will have any effect 

Cheers


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi NB,

I am in Autralia (Melbourne since Jan 2020) and has already lodged for 190 (VIC) on Skillselect with 85+5 points (Electrical Engineer: 233311). I am on a student dependent visa right now. I recently got a job offer as an Electrical Quality Engineer (Position: Fixed term Full-time) and will be joining next week. I have overseas experience of more than 5 years as well.

I am confused about the fact whether I'll be able to apply directly on 'liveinmelbourne' website on the basis of job offer after going through the following link:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...as/supporting-documentation-for-skilled-visas

Can you shed your thoughts on this please?


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing well and it's been a while now I on expat.

My question to you is what is happenign to people who have crossed their IED but not travelled dut to COVID ?

What is the process to extend your IED if supposes IED is 30-Aug-2020?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing well and it's been a while now I on expat.
> 
> ...


There is a blanket waiver of all IED
For your peace of your mind you can email [email protected] and get a confirmation back by email

Cheers


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello NB sir, I have a query.. I will be very grateful if you can guide me through... My sister had got her pr in 2009... And in the same year she and her husband did a pr landing then came back after 4 days of stay in Australia. Then they never returned to Australia. Is there any chance of their arrival in Australia with the expired pr status or can they get a rrv visa to land in Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abysmal said:


> Hello NB sir, I have a query.. I will be very grateful if you can guide me through... My sister had got her pr in 2009... And in the same year she and her husband did a pr landing then came back after 4 days of stay in Australia. Then they never returned to Australia. Is there any chance of their arrival in Australia with the expired pr status or can they get a rrv visa to land in Australia?


The pr is dead
They will have to start the process afresh 
They will get no benefit from this PR

Cheers


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi NB,

I am in Autralia (Melbourne since Jan 2020) and has already lodged for 190 (VIC) on Skillselect with 85+5 points (Electrical Engineer: 233311). I am on a student dependent visa right now. I recently got a job offer as an Electrical Quality Engineer (Position: Fixed term Full-time) and will be joining next week. I have overseas experience of more than 5 years as well.

I am confused about the fact whether I'll be able to apply directly on 'liveinmelbourne' website on the basis of job offer after going through the following link:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...as/supporting-documentation-for-skilled-visas

Can you shed your thoughts on this please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VineethViswan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am in Autralia (Melbourne since Jan 2020) and has already lodged for 190 (VIC) on Skillselect with 85+5 points (Electrical Engineer: 233311). I am on a student dependent visa right now. I recently got a job offer as an Electrical Quality Engineer (Position: Fixed term Full-time) and will be joining next week. I have overseas experience of more than 5 years as well.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you cannot 
You will have to wait for a pre invite
However, there maybe changes to the list of Anzsco codes eligible to apply directly in view of covid
So keep checking the Vic website for updates

Cheers


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

*Almost No Chance*



Abysmal said:


> Hello NB sir, I have a query.. I will be very grateful if you can guide me through... My sister had got her pr in 2009... And in the same year she and her husband did a pr landing then came back after 4 days of stay in Australia. Then they never returned to Australia. Is there any chance of their arrival in Australia with the expired pr status or can they get a rrv visa to land in Australia?


Unless your sister has a solid valid reason for leaving such a long time, the PR is dead like NB said.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Thank you NB sir and locomo... I will convey this to my sister.... Actually her mother in law was suffering from cancer that's why they couldn't migrate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abysmal said:


> Thank you NB sir and locomo... I will convey this to my sister.... Actually her mother in law was suffering from cancer that's why they couldn't migrate.


Australia will not take personal issues into consideration unless you have strong ties to Australia like investments and properties in Australia 
As she had visited only for 4 days, I have presumed that she has no such ties

Cheers


----------



## gtisp2020 (May 31, 2020)

Hello NB, my EOI for GTI program (through 858 subclass) was recently rejected due to my visa status (currently on bridging visa). I contacted the GTO and she confirmed me that's the only reason for rejection and suggested me to submit another EOI as soon as my 485 (post-study) visa has been granted. It's been one month since I submitted my 485 application. Is there any way (phone/email) to contact my CO or the department to expedite the process? Do you think it will work?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pSudip said:


> Hello NB, my EOI for GTI program (through 858 subclass) was recently rejected due to my visa status (currently on bridging visa). I contacted the GTO and she confirmed me that's the only reason for rejection and suggested me to submit another EOI as soon as my 485 (post-study) visa has been granted. It's been one month since I submitted my 485 application. Is there any way (phone/email) to contact my CO or the department to expedite the process? Do you think it will work?
> 
> Thanks


You can phone the DHA helpline and speak to an agent
But they are of no help as such
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Ac7 (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi NB,

I recently got an invite in July 189 round and I have applied already for my visa.

I did a silly thing of accepting the invite as I had not updated the end date of employment experience (which I lost due to COVID). The employment date remained current until the EOI got locked.

PS: I am not over-claiming points. Points remain the same.

I am worried now for a rejection.

Does you have any experience in this?

Help/suggestions/opinions would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

Hi NB,

One more query with respect to ACS. My ACS is expiring on March 2021. I recently had a role change in the my organization but the roles and responsibilities remain the same and I have not switched companies. Do I need to renew my ACS for role change ? I'm also due to work experience points increase by next week.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> One more query with respect to ACS. My ACS is expiring on March 2021. I recently had a role change in the my organization but the roles and responsibilities remain the same and I have not switched companies. Do I need to renew my ACS for role change ? I'm also due to work experience points increase by next week.


Can you get a reference letter from the company confirming that there was no change in your RNR after the designation change ( not SD ) ?

Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Dear NB,
Greetings!
Do you know the cost of professional education (like medicine, engineering) for the Australian PR holders? Or please direct me to a relevant thread/link/contact (I could not find one).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Dear NB,
> Greetings!
> Do you know the cost of professional education (like medicine, engineering) for the Australian PR holders? Or please direct me to a relevant thread/link/contact (I could not find one).


You will have to search for each branch of study and check the fees
The fees for same degree may vary from college to college
WHat you are looking for maybe available with an education consultant on a broader scale

Cheers


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi NB,


I have worked for 5 months as position x and then transferred to position y for 4 years and 7 months now (same company). Assuming all are relevant experience, will it be counted as 5 years of experience? Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> I have worked for 5 months as position x and then transferred to position y for 4 years and 7 months now (same company). Assuming all are relevant experience, will it be counted as 5 years of experience? Thank you.


If they are both out of Australia, then yes
FYI..they need not compulsory be in the same company to be clubbed 

Cheers


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

NB said:


> australiandreams said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...



Alright. Thank you very much!


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

NB said:


> Can you get a reference letter from the company confirming that there was no change in your RNR after the designation change ( not SD ) ?
> 
> Cheers



Hi NB,

When I did my ACS earlier back in 2019 I had submitted RnR written by a senior colleague of mine (as declarant) and got it certified. Now I can get employment letter from my company with my current designation and date of joining mentioned. But ideally the CO might ask for reference letter from company with RnR mentioned is it ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> When I did my ACS earlier back in 2019 I had submitted RnR written by a senior colleague of mine (as declarant) and got it certified. Now I can get employment letter from my company with my current designation and date of joining mentioned. But ideally the CO might ask for reference letter from company with RnR mentioned is it ?


ACS now requires that you get a reference letter or a letter from company that they dont issue reference letters

In your case , it would be risky to claim points for experience after designation change without a reference letter

Cheers


----------



## chetan1987chd (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi NB,

I have lodged visa last year nd still waiting for the outcome. In the next few months i might be promoted. So i have two questions over this..
1. Do i need to update the DHA through "Change in circumstances"
2. My RnR was a notarized nd was signed by my colleague, who then was at my same level, would it be any problem now, as i would be at senior position now?

Thanks in advance...

Sent from my RMX1992 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chetan1987chd said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have lodged visa last year nd still waiting for the outcome. In the next few months i might be promoted. So i have two questions over this..
> 1. Do i need to update the DHA through "Change in circumstances"
> ...


1. Yes
2. Probably not. But CO can insist that you get a reference letter from the company as some applicants have been asked in the past despite submitting SD 

Cheers


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you NB sir and locomo... I will convey this to my sister.... Actually her mother in law was suffering from cancer that's why they couldn't migrate.
> ...


Yes right... She never bought any properties.. Only ties we have there is my brother and his family..who is a citizen since 2010.


----------



## Dcz123 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello NB,

My partner's current organization has been acquired by some other firm. Do i need to update DHA and what all docs do i need to upload on immiaccount?
I am claiming spouse points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dcz123 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> My partner's current organization has been acquired by some other firm. Do i need to update DHA and what all docs do i need to upload on immiaccount?
> I am claiming spouse points


Inform the new name of the company with contact details 
Give designation change also if applicable
You can upload any official information that you have for the acquisition 

Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Abysmal said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Abysmal said:
> ...


Then it's unfortunately no chance to expect some favourable answer for your sister old PR.. so ask them to try again if they are really willing to move to Auz..


----------



## dsion7 (Jan 7, 2019)

*Points question*

Hello NB,
I'd like to ask for your help.
I have a quick question before making an important decision. 
I got my ACS assessment letter under ANZSCO Code 261211 (Multimedia
Specialist) back on September 25 2019.
I have submitted my EOI application (189) with the following points:
Age: 25
English: 10
educational qualification: 15
Australia Exp: 5 points (currently working as a multimedia specialist for an Australian employer)
Overseas experience: 10
Spouse English: 5 points
-----
Total points: 70

My current visa is student, my wife is studying and I'm under her visa allowed to work 20 hours per week. The visa expires in DEC this year.

For 2021, I plan to study a PhD in something closely related to my profession (Multimedia).
According to my research, the PhD degree will give me:
- 5 points: for the Australian study requirement (2 years)
- 10 points: for Specialist education qualification (I could also study a Masters by Research but I don't want to study something out of my field given that the MRes has to be in science, engineering or math fields to get the points)

So, at the end of the PhD, I'll have 85 points
Am I interpreting the information right?

Please let me know,
I appreciate it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dsion7 said:


> Hello NB,
> I'd like to ask for your help.
> I have a quick question before making an important decision.
> I got my ACS assessment letter under ANZSCO Code 261211 (Multimedia
> ...


I don’t see how you will be able to claim 10 points for PHD

Cheers


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

dsion7 said:


> Hello NB,
> I'd like to ask for your help.
> I have a quick question before making an important decision.
> I got my ACS assessment letter under ANZSCO Code 261211 (Multimedia
> ...


PhD will take minimum 4 years of time. In 4 years complete Visa system can be overhauled. Right now people don't even know what will be policy change next month so its bit risky to plan future which is atleast 4-5 years away!


----------



## Shibi111 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi NB,

Can you please advice on the ICT Units for Multimedia Specialist profile, I have a Bachelors of Digital media from Australia, PGDCA and MCA from India. I applied my ACS with grads and PGDCA- result- insufficient ICT Content.

Do you reckon adding MCA would solve the issue or would still have the ICT Content -closely related to occupation issue arise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shibi111 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please advice on the ICT Units for Multimedia Specialist profile, I have a Bachelors of Digital media from Australia, PGDCA and MCA from India. I applied my ACS with grads and PGDCA- result- insufficient ICT Content.
> 
> Do you reckon adding MCA would solve the issue or would still have the ICT Content -closely related to occupation issue arise.


No idea about multimedia 

Cheers


----------



## Loxy85 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi NB
Quick question on a 489 and contemplating applying for 189. My family is still offshore. Subsequent entry application in process. If you have any idea please help. If one pays second instalment (vac 2) for subsequent entry, when applying for 189 do l have to pay another vac 2 or like medicals its possible to go ahead with what is already in the system. Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Loxy85 said:


> Hi NB
> Quick question on a 489 and contemplating applying for 189. My family is still offshore. Subsequent entry application in process. If you have any idea please help. If one pays second instalment (vac 2) for subsequent entry, when applying for 189 do l have to pay another vac 2 or like medicals its possible to go ahead with what is already in the system. Thank you


If the vac2 charges for 489 and 189 is same, then most probably you won’t have to pay it again
But get a confirmation from DHA as I am not sure and only thinking logically 

Cheers


----------



## Loxy85 (Jan 3, 2019)

NB said:


> If the vac2 charges for 489 and 189 is same, then most probably you won’t have to pay it again
> But get a confirmation from DHA as I am not sure and only thinking logically
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, l am yet to pay first vac but just thinking and looking at options as 189 is processing faster than 887 on the general.


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi NB,
Is the state occupation list out for this year?

Do you have any links where I can see that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hi NB,
> Is the state occupation list out for this year?
> 
> Do you have any links where I can see that?


The states have been asked to invite only critical sector applicants in very few numbers till the final list is released in October 
It’s mainly health care related workers and some civil engineers etc.

Cheers


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks NB. Can I get the link to read the info for the current occupation list pls?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

manusaavi said:


> Thanks NB. Can I get the link to read the info for the current occupation list pls?


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB. Can I get the link to read the info for the current occupation list pls?
> ...


I can not find the list here😳, Is it possible to share the list directly here Pls?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> I can not find the list here😳, Is it possible to share the list directly here Pls?


Occupation ID	Description	Occupation Ceiling Value 2020-21	Invitations to 14/07/2020
1331	Construction Managers	7,145	0
1332	Engineering Managers	1,474	0
1341	Child Care Centre Managers	1,000	0
1342	Health and Welfare Services Managers	1,666	0
1399	Other Specialist Managers	4,188	0
2111	Actors, Dancers and Other Entertainers	1,000	0
2112	Music Professionals	1,000	0
2121	Artistic Directors, and Media Producers and Presenters	1,000	0
2211	Accountants*	1,000	0
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers*	1,619	0
2241	Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians	1,000	0
2243	Economists	1,000	0
2245	Land Economists and Valuers	1,000	0
2247	Management consultant	4,526	0
2321	Architects and Landscape Architects	1,452	0
2322	Cartographers and Surveyors	1,000	0
2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	1,000	65
2332	Civil Engineering Professionals	3,919	141
2333	Electrical Engineers	1,348	98
2334	Electronics Engineers*	1,000	<20
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers*	2,682	48
2336	Mining Engineers	1,000	20
2339	Other Engineering Professionals*	1,000	<20
2341	Agricultural and Forestry Scientists	1,000	<20
2342	Chemists, and Food and Wine Scientists	1,000	<20
2343	Environmental Scientists	1,295	0
2344	Geologists, Geophysicists and Hydrogeologists	1,000	0
2345	Life Scientists	1,000	<20
2346	Medical Laboratory Scientists	1,536	0
2347	Veterinarians	1,000	0
2349	Other Natural and Physical Science Professionals	1,056	0
2411	Early Childhood (Pre-primary School) Teachers	3,321	0
2414	Secondary School Teachers	8,716	0
2415	Special Education Teachers	1,721	0
2421	University Lecturers and Tutors	5,042	0
2512	Medical Imaging Professionals	1,161	<20
2514	Optometrists and Orthoptists	1,000	0
2519	Other Health Diagnostic and Promotion Professionals	1,000	0
2521	Chiropractors and Osteopaths	1,000	0
2524	Occupational Therapists	1,461	<20
2525	Physiotherapists	1,685	<20
2526	Podiatrists	1,000	0
2527	Speech Professionals and Audiologists	1,000	0
2531	General Practitioners and Resident Medical officers	4,257	<20
2533	Internal Medicine Specialists	1,000	<20
2534	Psychiatrists	1,000	0
2535	Surgeons	1,000	0
2539	Other Medical Practitioners	1,168	<20
2541	Midwives	1,333	<20
2544	Registered Nurses	17,859	40
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	2,273	0
2612	Multimedia Specialists and Web Developers	1,000	0
2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	8,405	0
2621	Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists	2,667	0
2631	Computer Network Professionals*	2,245	0
2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	1,000	76
2711	Barristers	1,000	0
2713	Solicitors	4,535	0
2723	Psychologists	1,545	<20
2725	Social Workers	1,862	0
3122	Civil Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians	1,000	<20
3123	Electrical Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians	1,000	<20
3132	Telecommunications Technical Specialists	1,000	<20
3211	Automotive Electricians	1,000	0
3212	Motor Mechanics	5,205	0
3222	Sheetmetal Trades Workers	1,000	0
3223	Structural Steel and Welding Trades Workers	4,866	0
3232	Metal Fitters and Machinists	6,335	0
3233	Precision Metal Trades Workers	1,000	0
3241	Panelbeaters	1,000	0
3311	Bricklayers and Stonemasons	1,712	0
3312	Carpenters and Joiners	6,812	0
3322	Painting Trades Workers	3,303	0
3331	Glaziers	1,000	0
3332	Plasterers	1,452	0
3334	Wall and Floor Tilers	1,000	0
3341	Plumbers	5,861	0
3411	Electricians	8,021	0
3421	Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanics	1,581	0
3422	Electrical Distribution Trades Workers	1,000	0
3423	Electronics Trades Workers	2,047	0
3513	Chefs	2,256	0
3611	Animal Attendants and Trainers	1,239	0
3941	Cabinetmakers	1,694	0
3991	Boat Builders and Shipwrights	1,000	0
4523	Sports Coaches, Instructors and Officials	1,262	0
4524	Sportspersons	1,000	0
*Occupations that are subject to pro rata arrangements. For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories.

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi,
I can't see ICT support engineer (263212), any comments on it?


----------



## Ruodnam (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello NB, is it better to create a multiple EOIs for 190 with different email address to get a better chance of being invited ? and is there any kind of problems if I applied for 189,190 with the same email address ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi,
> I can't see ICT support engineer (263212), any comments on it?


It is what it is
If some codes have been left out accidentally, they will be added
Anyways the October budget will give actual clarity on what the government really wants going forward 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruodnam said:


> Hello NB, is it better to create a multiple EOIs for 190 with different email address to get a better chance of being invited ? and is there any kind of problems if I applied for 189,190 with the same email address ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Email ids have no effect
It’s the points which matter in 189 and the Anzsco code in 190

Cheers


----------



## derek1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi NB

I had a 489 Visa issued to be in January 2020 and was just about to leave for Australia when this Covid Pandemic happened and the borders got sealed. I realize that the IED can be waived off but was just wondering whether I could get an exemption to enter the country or maybe extend the visa expiry date considering the clock is running and the time on the visa is running out. Sorry for this its just that I'm getting tensed by the moment with the passing months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derek1969 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I had a 489 Visa issued to be in January 2020 and was just about to leave for Australia when this Covid Pandemic happened and the borders got sealed. I realize that the IED can be waived off but was just wondering whether I could get an exemption to enter the country or maybe extend the visa expiry date considering the clock is running and the time on the visa is running out. Sorry for this its just that I'm getting tensed by the moment with the passing months.


It’s a 5 years visa
You need to prove income for just 2 years
Early next year, hopefully they will allow temporary work visa holders also
So nothing to worry or do at this stage 

Cheers


----------



## derek1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks NB for the reply 


NB said:


> derek1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s a 5 years visa
> You need to prove income for just 2 years
> Early next year, hopefully they will allow temporary work visa holders also
> So nothing to worry or do at this stage
> ...


489 is 4 years visa not 5 year. 

Regards


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks NB , Just wandering why I didn’t see this on the home affairs website? Is it that since o tried opening the link using my mobile I couldn’t see it?



NB said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> > I can not find the list here😳, Is it possible to share the list directly here Pls?
> ...


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

manusaavi said:


> Is it that since o tried opening the link using my mobile I couldn’t see it?


Yes.


----------



## curvysquid (Aug 19, 2020)

How often do states nominate from the CSOL / Supplementary List ? 
85 points under 639211 Retail Buyer , Lodging 491 for SA. 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

curvysquid said:


> How often do states nominate from the CSOL / Supplementary List ?
> 85 points under 639211 Retail Buyer , Lodging 491 for SA.
> 
> Thanks.


I don’t predict invites 
But as a matter of fact, no one can predict state sponsorship 
They are absolutely opaque and arbitrary 

Cheers


----------



## curvysquid (Aug 19, 2020)

I don’t predict invites 
But as a matter of fact, no one can predict state sponsorship 
They are absolutely opaque and arbitrary 

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Thanks.. i'll just lodge the EOI i guess.

Any idea whether only main applicant has to achieve minimum taxable income or can it be the subsequent / spouse ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

curvysquid said:


> I don’t predict invites
> But as a matter of fact, no one can predict state sponsorship
> They are absolutely opaque and arbitrary
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.. i'll just lodge the EOI i guess.

Any idea whether only main applicant has to achieve minimum taxable income or can it be the subsequent / spouse ?[/QUOTE]

It can be either
But it cannot be a combination of both

Cheers


----------



## curvysquid (Aug 19, 2020)

NB said:


> curvysquid said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t predict invites
> ...


It can be either
But it cannot be a combination of both

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Thanks. 
It's almost impossible to grab a job offer in "regional" victoria as i can shift to Melbourne later... but obviously they designed the program this way.


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

Hi NB,

For ACS renewal, I could not get the reference letter from my old company since it has closed its operations. Will the old SD and the relieving letter of my colleague who signed the SD will work ? I can provide payslips, bank statements of my old company and I have all the documents required from my current company.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For ACS renewal, I could not get the reference letter from my old company since it has closed its operations. Will the old SD and the relieving letter of my colleague who signed the SD will work ? I can provide payslips, bank statements of my old company and I have all the documents required from my current company.


Does the bank statement show the name of the company in the salary credit entry ?

Cheers


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

NB said:


> Does the bank statement show the name of the company in the salary credit entry ?
> 
> Cheers



Hi NB,

Yes, name of the employer is available in my bank statement. Do I need to provide any other evidence to support my case ? 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Yes, name of the employer is available in my bank statement. Do I need to provide any other evidence to support my case ?
> 
> Thanks.


That will do 

Make sure that you emphasise that the company is closed so you cannot provide a reference letter or the letter that the company doesn’t issue reference letters

Cheers


----------



## RTY (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi NB,

During my 485, I worked as AR then junior accountant for a local company for total 1.5 years, and they really like me and want to sponsor me, but at that time I didn't meet work experience requirement for 482, 407 was not that popular, and my parents really wanted me to go back home. When I left in Sep 2019, company managements and colleagues held a thank-you dinner for me and told me I can go back anytime (they will sure sponsor).

After that, I went back to my home country. Due to multiple reasons, I finally got a job through family connection in May 2020. However, I don't like this job nor the general work environment/atmosphere in my home country, and I have been exploring options to come back (after covid-19 ends of course).

Option 1, new student visa in non pro-rata occupation, maybe early childhood education? Also work part-time as accountant to gain accountant experience points for 189. After graduation, also try 189 for this new occupation.
Option 2, 407, then 189/186/491FS.
Option 3, work for another 3 months in home country so that I have total 2 years experience for 482, then 186. Good thing is, I have been doing some accounting work here recently, so that it will be relevant experience.
Option 4, if covid-19 situation won't end soon, work/*suffer* for another 15 months here so that I have total 3 years experience for 186.

Personally I like option 2 and 3 better, but I don't know which one is better, 407 or 482. 

Could you please provide some insights? Thank you very much.


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

NB said:


> That will do
> 
> Make sure that you emphasise that the company is closed so you cannot provide a reference letter or the letter that the company doesn’t issue reference letters
> 
> Cheers



Noted. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Nehasingh (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi NB,

I am appying for ACS reassessment since my existint assessment expired. 
New application shows all details and documents from old assessment. 
I am confused wrt evidencing experience - as per new guidelines, only 1 entry per employer is needed even if you worked at onsite, but I created muiltple entries earlier. So, should I add all experience (including onsite) at the bottom using Add Experience option as per new guideline, as I can't delete existing one. Please guide.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nehasingh said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am appying for ACS reassessment since my existint assessment expired.
> New application shows all details and documents from old assessment.
> I am confused wrt evidencing experience - as per new guidelines, only 1 entry per employer is needed even if you worked at onsite, but I created muiltple entries earlier. So, should I add all experience (including onsite) at the bottom using Add Experience option as per new guideline, as I can't delete existing one. Please guide.


ACS has made a mess of the entire assessment process
The only good thing is that they are very responsive to queries 
So just drop them an email and reconfirm 

Cheers


----------



## Renuka05 (Aug 26, 2020)

*vetassess skill assessment*

Hello All,
I am Renuka from India and a newbie to this forum. I needed some guidance about Vetassess skill assessment for my self. I did Bachelors in Chemistry, Analytical Chemistry and Computer Science and Masters in Environmental Studies and Resource Management in India in 2014. Post my masters I have worked for NGOs focused on Rural Development & Women Empowerment, Environmental awareness and advocacy and in corporate sector for ESG (Environmental, Social and Corporate Governance) research. In total I have around 4 years of work experience.
Need Guidance regarding this.
Regards,
Renuka


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Renuka05 said:


> Hello All,
> I am Renuka from India and a newbie to this forum. I needed some guidance about Vetassess skill assessment for my self. I did Bachelors in Chemistry, Analytical Chemistry and Computer Science and Masters in Environmental Studies and Resource Management in India in 2014. Post my masters I have worked for NGOs focused on Rural Development & Women Empowerment, Environmental awareness and advocacy and in corporate sector for ESG (Environmental, Social and Corporate Governance) research. In total I have around 4 years of work experience.
> Need Guidance regarding this.
> Regards,
> Renuka


The points required for invite in Australia have gone through the roof unless you are connected with medicals field
You need minimum 90-95 points 
Do you have a reasonable chance to get those points ?
Assess realistically by making a points table
Else it’s just time money and effort down the drain 

Cheers


----------



## Renuka05 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hello,
I am not the primary applicant, my partner is and barring the skill assessment, we have 90 points and if my skill assessment is positive then we get 95 points. So, I really need to get my skill assessment done and result should have positive outcome. So really need some guidance.
Regards,
Renuka


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Renuka05 said:


> Hello,
> I am not the primary applicant, my partner is and barring the skill assessment, we have 90 points and if my skill assessment is positive then we get 95 points. So, I really need to get my skill assessment done and result should have positive outcome. So really need some guidance.
> Regards,
> Renuka


I am sorry but I have no idea at all about Vetassess process 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Renuka05 said:


> Hello,
> I am not the primary applicant, my partner is and barring the skill assessment, we have 90 points and if my skill assessment is positive then we get 95 points. So, I really need to get my skill assessment done and result should have positive outcome. So really need some guidance.
> Regards,
> Renuka


Please post here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...750-vetassess-skill-assessment-time-1254.html

Apologies NB for posting on your page.


----------



## Renuka05 (Aug 26, 2020)

thank you for your time!!


----------



## Maxi11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi NB,
I currently work as an accountant. My EOI is for Accountant. But I have been thinking creating another EOI as a finance manager as I have positive skill assessment for it.
A friend of mine suggested that although I work as an accountant, I could also claim points as a finance officer as my work is relevant to finance officer. But I am not too sure if that's true and I have no idea how I would be able to check if my work is relevant to finance manager, so that I would be able to claim points for finance manager occupation.
Would you have any information on it please?
Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maxi11 said:


> Hi NB,
> I currently work as an accountant. My EOI is for Accountant. But I have been thinking creating another EOI as a finance manager as I have positive skill assessment for it.
> A friend of mine suggested that although I work as an accountant, I could also claim points as a finance officer as my work is relevant to finance officer. But I am not too sure if that's true and I have no idea how I would be able to check if my work is relevant to finance manager, so that I would be able to claim points for finance manager occupation.
> Would you have any information on it please?
> Thank you


You say you have a positive assessment as a Finance manager
I presume you have 2 valid assessment, one as accountant and another as Finance manager
So what’s the problem ?

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

*Regarding 802 visa application*

Hi NB

Hope you are doing well. Just wondering if you provide some idea about the child visa subclass 802. I have two sons one is 13 years and another is 5 years old. Do i need two separate applications or i can apply through a single application. I made a contact with a MARA agent, initially he told me one application but now he is saying i might need two separate applications. I'm a bit confused.

My second query is for paper application which require the certified copy of all documents, My question is if i certified all my documents from my country, will these certified copies be applicable here if i apply the visa from onshore ( 802 is onshore child visa). 

Looking forward to hear from you 


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Just wondering if you provide some idea about the child visa subclass 802. I have two sons one is 13 years and another is 5 years old. Do i need two separate applications or i can apply through a single application. I made a contact with a MARA agent, initially he told me one application but now he is saying i might need two separate applications. I'm a bit confused.
> 
> ...


1. Note: Siblings of the child who wish to migrate together are not considered members of the family unit and should make their own application.
So each child has to make own application 

2. Where you get them certified is immaterial 

Cheers


----------



## Maxi11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Because I currently work as an accountant, and I get points for working as an accountant but
Would I be able to claim points as currently working as a finance officer, is my work relevant to finance manager?
Thank you


----------



## Maxi11 (Oct 25, 2019)

NB said:


> Maxi11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Because I currently work as an accountant, and I get points for working as an accountant but
Would I be able to claim points as currently working as a finance officer, is my work relevant to finance manager?
Thank you


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Note: Siblings of the child who wish to migrate together are not considered members of the family unit and should make their own application.
> So each child has to make own application
> 
> 2. Where you get them certified is immaterial
> ...





NB said:


> 1. Note: Siblings of the child who wish to migrate together are not considered members of the family unit and should make their own application.
> So each child has to make own application
> 
> 2. Where you get them certified is immaterial
> ...


Hi NB

Indeed worthy mate, you always provide solid info. Just wondering, why the additional applicant option is given in 802? even the visa fee is one third ( primary applicant ~2600$ and additional ~600$). Is there any written documents in support of this statement. I would definitely go for separate applications but my agent did not provide me any evidence just expressed his concern about the separate applications.


I have got this info regarding certification from DHA website 

When you apply on paper you must provide certified copies of your documents.

Have your copies certified by someone who:
is an Australian citizen
is not related to you (by birth, marriage or de facto relationship)
works in one of the occupations listed below

If you are applying from outside Australia and you don't know an Australian citizen, have your documents certified by someone who:

is a citizen of the country you are in
is not related to you (by birth, marriage or de facto relationship)
works in one of the occupations listed below
If the certifier has known you for at least one year, they can:



But i'm applying from Australia, and i have all the docs already certified from my home country, I'm a bit confused here whether i need certification from Australia or not.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maxi11 said:


> Because I currently work as an accountant, and I get points for working as an accountant but
> Would I be able to claim points as currently working as a finance officer, is my work relevant to finance manager?
> Thank you


I cannot be the judge of that

As long as the skills assessment agency has accepted your RNR and given you a positive assessment as finance manager, you should be safe
Consult a Mara agent if you have doubts

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Indeed worthy mate, you always provide solid info. Just wondering, why the additional applicant option is given in 802? even the visa fee is one third ( primary applicant ~2600$ and additional ~600$). Is there any written documents in support of this statement. I would definitely go for separate applications but my agent did not provide me any evidence just expressed his concern about the separate applications.
> 
> ...


The additional applicant allowed In the form are spouse and children of the applicant ( your son)
Siblings cannot be added here
The form gives the details.
I have quoted from the form only in my earlier post 

Don’t take a chance
Get the documents certified in Australia again

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> The additional applicant allowed In the form are spouse and children of the applicant ( your son)
> Siblings cannot be added here
> The form gives the details.
> I have quoted from the form only in my earlier post
> ...


Hi NB

Thanks


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

HIML said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Thanks


Hi NB

Just wondering how my wife can be included in the 802 visa, not clear to me. Doesn’t she fall under partner visa category which I guess a different visa? In fact my wife cannot apply now as she is under some restriction due to her previous scholarship from Australian government i.e., AusAID (need to return to home country and reside there for 2 years). Meanwhile she completed one year and now planning to come to Australia for her PhD research as she managed exemption from DFAT to continue here PhD and then return again to her home country to complete the remaining time. Since I got my PR recently, all my family members (my wife with two kids) already got travel exemption as an immediate family members. Accordingly, I’m planning to apply for my two kids under visa subclass 802 asap, once they will be here. Please note that my two kids are dependent of my wife’s visa (student 500) now. 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Just wondering how my wife can be included in the 802 visa, not clear to me. Doesn’t she fall under partner visa category which I guess a different visa? In fact my wife cannot apply now as she is under some restriction due to her previous scholarship from Australian government i.e., AusAID (need to return to home country and reside there for 2 years). Meanwhile she completed one year and now planning to come to Australia for her PhD research as she managed exemption from DFAT to continue here PhD and then return again to her home country to complete the remaining time. Since I got my PR recently, all my family members (my wife with two kids) already got travel exemption as an immediate family members. Accordingly, I’m planning to apply for my two kids under visa subclass 802 asap, once they will be here. Please note that my two kids are dependent of my wife’s visa (student 500) now.
> 
> Cheers


Why did you not add your wife and children in your PR application?

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> Why did you not add your wife and children in your PR application?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB

A bit complex. I got my PR grant recently under 858 subclass. While i applied they were not in Australia. As i mentioned my wife is not eligible to apply any PR visa before completing her two years home country residence condition. Even i did not take risk to go offshore to take my two kids in my visa. Hence i consider the 802 visa only to include my two kids under my PR . Hope you understand my situation.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Just wondering how my wife can be included in the 802 visa, not clear to me. Doesn’t she fall under partner visa category which I guess a different visa? In fact my wife cannot apply now as she is under some restriction due to her previous scholarship from Australian government i.e., AusAID (need to return to home country and reside there for 2 years). Meanwhile she completed one year and now planning to come to Australia for her PhD research as she managed exemption from DFAT to continue here PhD and then return again to her home country to complete the remaining time. Since I got my PR recently, all my family members (my wife with two kids) already got travel exemption as an immediate family members. Accordingly, I’m planning to apply for my two kids under visa subclass 802 asap, once they will be here. Please note that my two kids are dependent of my wife’s visa (student 500) now.
> 
> Cheers


You will have to apply for partner visa for your wife
She cannot be included in 802

Cheers


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

NB said:


> You will have to apply for partner visa for your wife
> She cannot be included in 802
> 
> Cheers


Yes mate i know, even we are not planning for partner visa now. Just thinking about my two kids to include in my PR visa. Still i need to apply through two separate applications for my two kids? 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HIML said:


> Yes mate i know, even we are not planning for partner visa now. Just thinking about my two kids to include in my PR visa. Still i need to apply through two separate applications for my two kids?
> 
> Cheers


That’s correct as far as I can see
If you still have doubts, best to consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## curvysquid (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi again, just need your humble opinion.

In forms 80 & 1221 I will mention my 4 tourist visa refusals in the past, one was actually a renewal of the previous USA visa, and 3 were EU countries, on mixed grounds of unclear itinerary, unknown source of funds, insufficient ties to my home country. The typical reasons but not fraudulent docs or immigration issues. 

I'm the secondary applicant as well. Could this have any effect on our 491/190 visa ? 

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

curvysquid said:


> Hi again, just need your humble opinion.
> 
> In forms 80 & 1221 I will mention my 4 tourist visa refusals in the past, one was actually a renewal of the previous USA visa, and 3 were EU countries, on mixed grounds of unclear itinerary, unknown source of funds, insufficient ties to my home country. The typical reasons but not fraudulent docs or immigration issues.
> 
> ...


As you are the secondary applicant, most likely it will not affect your application 
However, there would be a greater degree of scrutiny then normal cases
But don’t hide any refusal whatsoever or change the reason for refusal, no matter how damaging it may look to you 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi @NB 

Can we have two visa processed in parallel? Like 189 and 482?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> Can we have two visa processed in parallel? Like 189 and 482?
> 
> Cheers


You can have as many visas processed in parallel as you want

You pay fees for all of them and don’t get refund if you withdraw them before grant

Most importantly every time a visa is issued, all previous visa will stand cancelled
So if you get the 189, and then before you can withdraw the 482 application, you also get the 482, then the 189 will stand cancelled 

Cheers


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi NB

I have lodged my 190 visa and have a query on updating new passport details( old passport was due to expire so got a new one)

I have attached my new passport to the list of documents in immi account. However , I could see another option Update details from where I can select update passport details and submit the application. 

Can you please let me know correct way of updating new passport details?

CO is not assigned yet.

Thanks
Sam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sameena.mahil said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa and have a query on updating new passport details( old passport was due to expire so got a new one)
> 
> ...


Use the update us option in Immiaccount and give your new passport details 
You have already uploaded the scan copy of the new passport so no action required

Cheers


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you NB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sampath.karumuri88 (Jul 5, 2017)

*offshore partner visa application*

Hi all,

I need your valuable advice.

I lodged a offshore partner visa and then a visitor visa to join my partner in Australia.
I am in Australia for an year now and my visitor visa is about to expire.

In Immi acount>my application for partner visa, I see a tab for bridging visa and link to apply bridging visa. Am i legally allowed to that and will I get a bridging visa so that I no longer needed to apply for visitor visa extension.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sampath.karumuri88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your valuable advice.
> 
> ...


Are there any conditions given in your visitors visa ?

Cheers


----------



## sampath.karumuri88 (Jul 5, 2017)

NB said:


> Are there any conditions given in your visitors visa ?
> 
> Cheers


Below are the conditions in my visitor visa grant,
8101 - No work
8201 - Maximum three months study


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sampath.karumuri88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your valuable advice.
> 
> ...


I am not aware of any option to get a bridging visa after you have already applied 

I guess That tab maybe to apply for bridging visa B applicable for applicants who have bridging visa A but wish to travel out of Australia 

Consult a Mara agent or call up DHA to be sure

Cheers


----------



## sampath.karumuri88 (Jul 5, 2017)

NB said:


> I am not aware of any option to get a bridging visa after you have already applied
> 
> I guess That tab maybe to apply for bridging visa B applicable for applicants who have bridging visa A but wish to travel out of Australia
> 
> ...


I called them and even they are not sure and asked me to check with an agent.

I was wondering can we apply for bridging visa a or c?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sampath.karumuri88 said:


> I called them and even they are not sure and asked me to check with an agent.
> 
> I was wondering can we apply for bridging visa a or c?


Consult a good Mara agent 
It will be money well spent 

Cheers


----------



## sampath.karumuri88 (Jul 5, 2017)

NB said:


> Consult a good Mara agent
> It will be money well spent
> 
> Cheers


Will do, Thanks.


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi NB 

Is there Any scope to be invited as secondary school teacher at 75 for 189 in the next year?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Is there Any scope to be invited as secondary school teacher at 75 for 189 in the next year?


Sorry

I don’t predict invites 

As a thumb rule, anything below 90 including Ss points has no chance except in healthcare related codes

Cheers


----------



## Ruodnam (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello NB, if the Dentists are not on subclass 189 or 190, does it mean we cannot claim the partner points if the dentist is partner ? 

Also, anyone has any idea if the Dentists can submit EOI before completing the 3 stages of assessment or its enough with the initial assessment only ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruodnam said:


> Hello NB, if the Dentists are not on subclass 189 or 190, does it mean we cannot claim the partner points if the dentist is partner ?
> 
> Also, anyone has any idea if the Dentists can submit EOI before completing the 3 stages of assessment or its enough with the initial assessment only ?


You cannot claim points for partner skills if they are not assessed under a 189/190 Anzsco code
You can however claim 5 points for English even without skills assessment if the partner has competent English score

No idea about dentists eligibility 

Cheers


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

*Student Visa post EOI submission*

Hi NB,

We have submitted EOI on 31st Aug 2020 as we are not aware about the GTE condition on Student visa.

After 14days, we realised the current situation, with 75 points under STOL including SS - it will take more than a year and withdrawn the application as my spouse was interested in pursuing her masters in Australia (Queensland - Gold coast, at our friends' family place).

We haven't received any update and not sure if the information filled during EOI submission have reached the high commission or not and the adverse effects.

As per GTE, we need to explain the reason if there are any quessionarie and also got to know that we have to declare our previous history of PR/ Visa applications.

Could you please advise, how can we deal this situation? and what options we have.
We have enquired couple of Migration agents and the answer was not same.

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> We have submitted EOI on 31st Aug 2020 as we are not aware about the GTE condition on Student visa.
> 
> ...


Sorry

No idea at all

Cheers


----------



## Lijokurien (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi There,

I have an experience of 8 years and have worked for two companies. the experience letter I received from my first company only has my designation, date of joining and date of leaving.
So how can I show my experience matches with my education ?
Do we have a set format for the Reference Letter that we can get from the company ?

Thanks,
Lijo


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lijokurien said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have an experience of 8 years and have worked for two companies. the experience letter I received from my first company only has my designation, date of joining and date of leaving.
> So how can I show my experience matches with my education ?
> ...


You can check the template given in the ACS guidelines for reference letter

Cheers


----------



## andreN (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi NB

I got married and added my wife 6 months after I lodged as a sole applicant (189 visa). When considering relationship evidence, will the case officer only consider evidence prior to the date I added my wife or will the case officer also consider evidence generated after I added her to the application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreN said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I got married and added my wife 6 months after I lodged as a sole applicant (189 visa). When considering relationship evidence, will the case officer only consider evidence prior to the date I added my wife or will the case officer also consider evidence generated after I added her to the application?


The bigger question is whether you claimed points for being single?

Cheers


----------



## andreN (Apr 12, 2019)

NB said:


> The bigger question is whether you claimed points for being single?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB. 

I did not claim points for being single and I also did not claim points from her and her qualifications.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreN said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I got married and added my wife 6 months after I lodged as a sole applicant (189 visa). When considering relationship evidence, will the case officer only consider evidence prior to the date I added my wife or will the case officer also consider evidence generated after I added her to the application?


When considering relationships, the CO will look at the entire evidence right from where the relationship started till the date of the grant
In some cases, the department sends officers to the houses of the applicants and speak to neighbour to check the actual state of relationship 
But such cases are rare

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi @NB,

Will there be positive or negative impacts on the no. of. grants after budget on Oct 6th?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> Will there be positive or negative impacts on the no. of. grants after budget on Oct 6th?
> 
> Cheers


Even GOD doesn’t know what will happen
Moreover, they may say one thing in the budget and do the absolute opposite
The numbers given in the program in the budget have no sanctity 


Cheers


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

*family sponsored 491 visa*

Hi
I am a Civil engineer by profession, please can anyone suggest shall I proceed to apply for 491 family sponsored visa with 80 points or its a waste of money and time. If i can proceed, how much time will it take to get the invitation, going by the current trend. Planning to apply for Western Australia.

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi
> I am a Civil engineer by profession, please can anyone suggest shall I proceed to apply for 491 family sponsored visa with 80 points or its a waste of money and time. If i can proceed, how much time will it take to get the invitation, going by the current trend. Planning to apply for Western Australia.
> 
> Thank you


Under family sponsorship, you have no chance unless DHA makes exceptions for civil engineers like they are doing for medical occupations 
State sponsorship will depend on how much construction activity actually happens to boost the economy 

If you are a gambling person, and can afford to lose the skills assessment and English tests fees without straining your finances, you can try

Cheers


----------



## shankar.shetty29 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi NB,
Had created a new thread, but was advised to reach out to you on this one. 

I am a newbie member here but have been referring to Expat Forum for a number of years, want to take this opportunity to thank you for the invaluable information you share here with us hopefuls!

Want to talk a bit about my profile before posting my queries:
1. 36 year old BE in Computers (Mumbai) - 2006
2. Work Profile: (Nearly 13.5 yrs)
- Company A: Aug06 - Dec06 (3 months) - Technical Staff
- Company B: Dec06 - Apr12 (5.4 yrs) which included a 1 year Stint in Australia (Secondment) from Aug09-Aug10 - Technology Analyst
- Company C: Jul12 - Aug 13 (1 yr) - Lead
- Company D: Aug13 - Current (7.2 yrs) - Manager

I am hoping to get my skills assessed with ACS for 261313 (Software Engineer) as it best matches my education and work profile.

Queries:
1. Company A work ex of 3 months is too short to go through the trouble of getting reference letters as its now been taken over. Can I skip mentioning this in ACS and directly start from Company B - Dec 06?
2. Company B (5.4 yrs)
Query1: This was an involuntary resignation due to some extenuating circumstances! The organization has refused to give me a detailed work ex letter citing the same. Have managed to get statutory declaration from my manager with my skills, but I still do not have HR note on letter head indicating the reason for refusal! Not sure how to proceed here - Do I simply attach email from the department giving the letters indicating their inability to give me the letter? Would that suffice? I have all the Payslips, Relieving letter and Form 16's as further evidence!
Query2: Does the involuntary resignation pose an issue for assessment? considering my successful stint post Company 2?
Query3: Should I show my 1 year Australia secondment (Aug09 - Aug10) in my statutory declaration from my Manager? Will that be considered in my last 10 years work ex by ACS since it falls just within the 10 year period!
3. Company 3 & 4 designations on the experience letter indicates Lead and Manager respectively, however the roles and responsibilities completely relate to the Software Engineer role as required. Does the designation make an impact on the assessment?

My self assessment hints at ACS accepting my work ex as ICT Major and greater than 8 years which will give me 15 points.

Overall points: 85
Age - 25
Work Ex - 15
Education - 15
PTE - 20 Points (Overall 87)
Marital Status/Spouse skills - 10

Realistically 85 points is not nearly enough to get me in on 189 or any of the state sponsorships (with 90). Should I give NAATI for additional 5 points to boost my overall points to 90-95 and have a better chance with 189/190? Any other options?

Sorry for the long post and large number of queries, hoping for your two cents in terms of best approach ahead.

Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shankar.shetty29 said:


> Hi NB,
> Had created a new thread, but was advised to reach out to you on this one.
> 
> I am a newbie member here but have been referring to Expat Forum for a number of years, want to take this opportunity to thank you for the invaluable information you share here with us hopefuls!
> ...


I make it a point to answer all posts on this thread
I answer other threads if I have time

1. To maintain uniformity across all forms, mention it in ACS
Anyways, as you will not submit evidence, it will be ignored by them
2. You will have to make do with the email. The final decision will that be of ACS, but chances of it being accepted. Whether involuntary resignation will affect or not, time will tell
3. You have to show the Australian experience separately in the SD and the ACS application. It will be counted if it falls within the 10 year limit for points
3.b Designation don’t matter. The RNR does

Basically you will have to spend $500 to know where you stand
Make sure that you give all evidence as required by ACS without presuming that you can get away with less

Cheers


----------



## shankar.shetty29 (Sep 19, 2020)

NB said:


> I make it a point to answer all posts on this thread
> I answer other threads if I have time
> 
> 1. To maintain uniformity across all forms, mention it in ACS
> ...


Thanks NB for the prompt response. Appreciate it!

Response and some further queries to your points:

1. I will mention company A experience and only submit my relieving letter for reference (knowing it wont be counted)
2. I am actively chasing HR for a formal response on company letterhead - fingers crossed else will go with their standard response on email as evidence
3. My Australia Secondment between Aug09-Aug10 falls just outside 10 years if counted backwards from current. It should be counted if they calculate from Jan 2009 onwards (Dec 2006 - Dec 2008 deducted since ICT Major) - Is my assumption correct? will that give me 5 more points for Australia experience? I have the Secondment letter and bank records from Australian bank - Will this suffice as evidence? 
Can I use one SD from my India Manager with table indicating India and Aus work ex? Or should I get a separate SD from my Australian manager for relevant 1 year?

And agree with you - I basically have to spend $500 to hope for a positive response basis all my current evidence. Fingers crossed!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shankar.shetty29 said:


> Thanks NB for the prompt response. Appreciate it!
> 
> Response and some further queries to your points:
> 
> ...


You can use the SD from your Indian manager if he supervised you in Australia also
Your tax must have been deducted in Australia?

Cheers


----------



## shankar.shetty29 (Sep 19, 2020)

NB said:


> You can use the SD from your Indian manager if he supervised you in Australia also
> Your tax must have been deducted in Australia?
> 
> Cheers


He was the Delivery Manager during my whole tenure both offshore and onshore, hence his SD should work for both.

My tax has been deducted in Australia, base salary received in India which I have the pay slips for. I am chasing to get the Tax details for the one year in Australia.

Thanks NB, been really helpful. Appreciate it greatly


----------



## John_123 (Oct 28, 2019)

*Confused and Paranoid about losing my PR*

Greetings NB. Needed some information in regards to my PR(190). Looking at the current Australian Budget news with regards to Immigration, there was some information about VAC waivers and refunds for people who can't travel during the international travel restrictions. I already have been granted my PR and have an Initial Entry Date clause of 28th October,2020 which I know I won't be able to fulfill. I have applied for IED waiver and received a generic reply that everyone got.

My concern now is that based on the recent budget news which I may have misunderstood about the VAC refund, in anyway does this mean my Visa can be cancelled and we can apply for VAC refunds since I haven't yet made the Initial Entry.

I am just paranoid about losing my PR(190).

Thanks.

Best Regards.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

John_123 said:


> Greetings NB. Needed some information in regards to my PR(190). Looking at the current Australian Budget news with regards to Immigration, there was some information about VAC waivers and refunds for people who can't travel during the international travel restrictions. I already have been granted my PR and have an Initial Entry Date clause of 28th October,2020 which I know I won't be able to fulfill. I have applied for IED waiver and received a generic reply that everyone got.
> 
> My concern now is that based on the recent budget news which I may have misunderstood about the VAC refund, in anyway does this mean my Visa can be cancelled and we can apply for VAC refunds since I haven't yet made the Initial Entry.
> 
> ...


Youre a PR. You can travel without travel exemption. But if you cant because there's no flight, there is a letter/notice that you can enter beyond the IED without cancellation of PR visa. It is made because of covid. Search it in the website.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

John_123 said:


> Greetings NB. Needed some information in regards to my PR(190). Looking at the current Australian Budget news with regards to Immigration, there was some information about VAC waivers and refunds for people who can't travel during the international travel restrictions. I already have been granted my PR and have an Initial Entry Date clause of 28th October,2020 which I know I won't be able to fulfill. I have applied for IED waiver and received a generic reply that everyone got.
> 
> My concern now is that based on the recent budget news which I may have misunderstood about the VAC refund, in anyway does this mean my Visa can be cancelled and we can apply for VAC refunds since I haven't yet made the Initial Entry.
> 
> ...


The budget talks about the temporary visas like tourist visas etc which expired without use due to covid restrictions 
Your PR grant is safe
Take a deep breath and chill

Cheers


----------



## John_123 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> The budget talks about the temporary visas like tourist visas etc which expired without use due to covid restrictions
> Your PR grant is safe
> Take a deep breath and chill
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the prompt assuring reply.....

Cheers


----------



## John_123 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> The budget talks about the temporary visas like tourist visas etc which expired without use due to covid restrictions
> Your PR grant is safe
> Take a deep breath and chill
> 
> Cheers





ga2au said:


> Youre a PR. You can travel without travel exemption. But if you cant because there's no flight, there is a letter/notice that you can enter beyond the IED without cancellation of PR visa. It is made because of covid. Search it in the website.


Thank you for the reply.

Cheers


----------



## alimirza (Feb 10, 2020)

NB please help.. what i need to do for adding a newborn in 189 visa application tht is already submitted... apart from the change of circumstance option in immiaccount...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alimirza said:


> NB please help.. what i need to do for adding a newborn in 189 visa application tht is already submitted... apart from the change of circumstance option in immiaccount...


You have to upload the baby passport and birth certificate 
Keep mailing evey week to [email protected] to remind DHA to add the baby to your application and generate the hapid

Do not complete the spouse medicals if not done as yet
Do it together with the baby medicals

Cheers


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

*Regarding Parent Visa*

hope everyone safe and good. Due to COVID my mom (58 yr old) unable to travel back to India and is there any best way to apply for Permanent Resident for her while she is in Australia or is there any way to apply for my father who is 68 yr old living in India now (due to COVID he can't travel to Australia even though he has valid tourist visa). we are two siblings(elder sister settled in India) I am a Permanent Resident here . Please suggest possible ways to apply for PR either father as the main applicant and the mother as dependent or vice versa.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> hope everyone safe and good. Due to COVID my mom (58 yr old) unable to travel back to India and is there any best way to apply for Permanent Resident for her while she is in Australia or is there any way to apply for my father who is 68 yr old living in India now (due to COVID he can't travel to Australia even though he has valid tourist visa). we are two siblings(elder sister settled in India) I am a Permanent Resident here . Please suggest possible ways to apply for PR either father as the main applicant and the mother as dependent or vice versa.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your mother can qualify only for parents visa 
Your father can qualify for aged parents visa
If you go for the non contributory option, then the chances of them getting it extremely low in their lifetime
The contributory visa will also take 5 years and will cost 50,000 AUD per person

Moreover, at 73 age, for your father to pass the medicals test maybe hard 

It’s better to go for the 3 years and 5 years visa

Cheers


----------



## OZM_2020 (Oct 13, 2020)

*GTI information and suggestion*

Hey NB, 

I am a new member and have couple of questions on the GTI program, I see you a very knowledgeable and supportive member so I thought you might shed some light on the below queries. 

I am a public health professional with 40 publications and a PhD from Australia (2 years old), Presently offshore working in an academic university and potentially have a nominator, Am I eligible and what are my chances.

I am also waiting for my 189 grant (applied in June 2019, last CO contact in Feb 2020), with the new changes in place it appears that the 189 grant for offshore visa will take ages. Do you think it is worth applying for GTI to fast track the visa grant (I understand that there will be cost implications but was thinking in terms of time saved) but would be willing to hear from you on your take on this thought. Further if I get an invitation would a New/parallel visa application will affect my existing case (189 application).

In your opinion what could be the timelines in either case. 

Thanks in advance.

OZM


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OZM_2020 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I am a new member and have couple of questions on the GTI program, I see you a very knowledgeable and supportive member so I thought you might shed some light on the below queries.
> 
> ...


What is your current salary now and in which country and probable salary in Australia?

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi NB,

Need your guidance on this-

I'm applying for GTI visa application and have two questions-

1.) One of my organization is closed permanently and have statutory declaration from ex employee along with bank statements, pay slips, letter etc but don't have form 16 or ITR.

2.) One of my organization used to give me salary via cash and have no payment evidence except salary slip, letters. Shall I get a letter from the proprietor that it was paid via cash and I was working there with stamp on a notary attested stamp paper.


Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## OZM_2020 (Oct 13, 2020)

OZM_2020 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I am a new member and have couple of questions on the GTI program, I see you a very knowledgeable and supportive member so I thought you might shed some light on the below queries.
> 
> ...





NB said:


> What is your current salary now and in which country and probable salary in Australia?
> 
> Cheers


Dear NB 

The Current annual salary is about 75,000 AUD and am in UAE, the probable salary would be around 120 to 140, in fact I had an offer of 120 but was withdrawn due to COVID 19, the program got rolled back. 

Best Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OZM_2020 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I am a new member and have couple of questions on the GTI program, I see you a very knowledgeable and supportive member so I thought you might shed some light on the below queries.
> 
> ...


Give it a shot
You have nothing to lose even if it doesn’t come through
If you get the nomination, it will be money well spent as you rightly said 189 may take ages

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your guidance on this-
> 
> ...


No tax paid and salary paid in cash , will raise huge red flags
You will have a hard time getting 189/190 leave alone GTI

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

NB said:


> No tax paid and salary paid in cash , will raise huge red flags
> You will have a hard time getting 189/190 leave alone GTI
> 
> Cheers


That's worrying.
For the organization that is closed, I am bit confident that bank statements should work if the company is closed. For another company, if the owner/proprietor gives in writing that I had worked in this tenure on a notarized stamp paper, won't that work?
It's a very small organization where I worked 10 years back.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> That's worrying.
> For the organization that is closed, I am bit confident that bank statements should work if the company is closed. For another company, if the owner/proprietor gives in writing that I had worked in this tenure on a notarized stamp paper, won't that work?
> It's a very small organization where I worked 10 years back.


If you omit these experiences, how much will it affect your CV ?

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

NB said:


> If you omit these experiences, how much will it affect your CV ?
> 
> Cheers


Not much but I showed them before getting an invitation. As I have received the invite for GTI, it's not good to hide anything. I have to show everything but this is the only problem.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Not much but I showed them before getting an invitation. As I have received the invite for GTI, it's not good to hide anything. I have to show everything but this is the only problem.


Then go ahead and submit the application with the evidence that you have 
I don’t see There is anything else that you can do at this stage

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

NB said:


> Then go ahead and submit the application with the evidence that you have
> I don’t see There is anything else that you can do at this stage
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, NB. I will get a stamp paper signed by another company owner and let's see what happens. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jai87 (Dec 4, 2019)

*Mr*

Hi Nab,

I have submitted by 190 application. Recently i renewed my passport as it was approaching the expiry date. I have updated my application with new passport details and attached the same (JP certified) under change passport tab. Names address in the passport remains the same. Do i need to do anything else?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jai87 said:


> Hi Nab,
> 
> I have submitted by 190 application. Recently i renewed my passport as it was approaching the expiry date. I have updated my application with new passport details and attached the same (JP certified) under change passport tab. Names address in the passport remains the same. Do i need to do anything else?


Nope 
When you get the grant, recheck that the new passport is reflected in the same

Cheers


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi NB

I lodged my 491 visa application on 17 March 2020. I uploaded all the documents except Biometrics. The VFS global office in Kuwait is temporarly closed from March , when they will open is a mystery. Can I click the button " I submitted all the documents as requested". Or should I wait for the VFS to open.
Stressed about the PCC and Medical expiry date


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJKuwait said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I lodged my 491 visa application on 17 March 2020. I uploaded all the documents except Biometrics. The VFS global office in Kuwait is temporarly closed from March , when they will open is a mystery. Can I click the button " I submitted all the documents as requested". Or should I wait for the VFS to open.
> Stressed about the PCC and Medical expiry date


Till you complete Biometrics, you cannot press the button
You have to wait for VFS to reopen
You can email the CO explaining the situation and ask for exemption 

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi NB,
I have created a sample letter from GP for pregnancy, Let me know your thoughts on this as I need to get one.


TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN

Date: ____________

This letter confirms that Mrs. [NAME] is affirmatively pregnant. According to the tests she is 20 weeks pregnant & this way her delivery date is anticipated in January of the year 2021. The ultrasound shows that the fetus is of right size & perfectly positioned but would recommend her taking proper rest considering the third trimester of her pregnancy. Also, it is not advisable to undergo X-ray and should be done after the delivery.

(Signature & Stamp)

Name
Medical Practice or Hospital Name
Street Address
City, ST, ZIP Code


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi NB,
> I have created a sample letter from GP for pregnancy, Let me know your thoughts on this as I need to get one.
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect

Just make sure that he adds his medical registration number allotted to all doctors in the letter 

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Sure NB,
Thank you!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi NB,

Some queries for form 80 & 1022 w.r.t 190 visa. Do we need to update form 80 & 1022 for any of following situations

1- relatives address in AU has changed. Shall we update our forms 80/1022?

2- my spouse got laid off (no partner points claimed). Do we need to update DHA for this?

3- if I switch job from my current employer to new one. 


Thanks in advance for assistance. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Some queries for form 80 & 1022 w.r.t 190 visa. Do we need to update form 80 & 1022 for any of following situations
> 
> ...


For 1&2 it’s optional but better to do it
It may act as a reminder
Form 80 need not be uploaded again, just give the details in form 1022

For 3 it’s a must to file form 1022

Cheers


----------



## compusanju (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi NB,

Thanks for sharing details.

I have applied for NSW 190 visa last year on 12/11/2019 with Database Administrator (job code - 262111) and 80 points(including SS points). I am planning to give PTE again to increase chances of having 90 points. I haven't seen any invite from NSW for Database Administrator (job code - 262111) in last 1.5 year and was planning to get my application assess from ACS with Software engineer jobcode(261313) . Since my job involved some work of software engineer as well but not sure whether ACS will accept my experience for same.

Please advise

1) Is there any issue in getting assessment done with software engineer jobcode?
(I am staying in sydney on 457 visa and my company applied new 482 with database administrator jobcode.My previous ACS assessment was also done with database administrator jobcode only) ?

2) Are there any other ways my chances of getting NSW 190 state sponsorship can increase?

Any suggestions will be very helpful.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

compusanju said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for sharing details.
> 
> ...


1. You should not change the RnR too much as compared to the RnR you gave while getting the 262111 assessment done
Do you think that it is possible to get a positive assessment under these circumstances?
I will not be able to help you in this regard at all
If you get a positive assessment then there is only a minor risk that it may affect your existing 457 visa as the 2 assessment are in separate codes when you apply after invite

2. Try to increase your points in English, NAATI or experience 

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi NB,

Does address on Income tax return matter? 
Address on ITR and actual stayed addresses are different.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Does address on Income tax return matter?
> Address on ITR and actual stayed addresses are different.


Whom does that address belong to ?
Is it because you stayed there previously and moved but did not update the ITO ?

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

NB said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Yes moved 3-4 rental addresses but didn't care to update ITO address.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Yes moved 3-4 rental addresses but didn't care to update ITO address.


As long as the address appears in form 80 at some point of time, it shouldn’t be a problem

But let it be a lesson for other applicants the importance of updating addresses in all records when you move

Cheers


----------



## Michael1977 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi NB, Me and my wife have done our medicals last Monday. My wife examinations show as *Examinations ready for assessment – no action required*
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment)

whereas my status is bit different and shown as *health clearance provided - no action required*

what is the reason that my wife has this status? I am super worried. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Michael1977 said:


> Hi NB, Me and my wife have done our medicals last Monday. My wife examinations show as *Examinations ready for assessment – no action required*
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment)
> 
> whereas my status is bit different and shown as *health clearance provided - no action required*
> ...


There is nothing to be worried about at this stage
It should be a minor issue which will be sorted out by BUPA
Keep a close eye on the dashboard for any changes in the status

Cheers


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

I am having 482 visa and stuck offshore since march. How can I request a travel exemption? My employer is ready to support with some document for urgency


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi NB,

I have successfully got the HAP ID created for my newborn and also got the medicals done. 

On the immiaccount, there is a new button showing that says "Pay Outstanding Payment" and when i click on it it says no records.

I understand that adding a newborn is free of cost. Please let me know if I need to do something here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have successfully got the HAP ID created for my newborn and also got the medicals done.
> 
> ...


just ignore the button
Nothing is payable
Make sure that the baby medicals shows that no action required 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> just ignore the button
> Nothing is payable
> Make sure that the baby medicals shows that no action required
> 
> Cheers


Great - thanks a ton. Yes the medicals were done today so will take a few days for status to change. 

Then the next hurdle is to get a job offer and update on my application to expedite the move.. phew!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Great - thanks a ton. Yes the medicals were done today so will take a few days for status to change.
> 
> Then the next hurdle is to get a job offer and update on my application to expedite the move.. phew!


You uploading a job offer will not carry as much weight as your employer writing to dha
Once you get an employment, ask your employer to write to DHA asking for your grant 

Cheers


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi, 

My Bro has done his masters in US, and his skillset is '233511 Industrial Engineer' and has two years of experience in US. 

should he go for the 189 or 190 visa? I am in adelaide. So planning to ask him to apply for 190 SA.. but looking for some guidance on it.. Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

manojnrock said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Bro has done his masters in US, and his skillset is '233511 Industrial Engineer' and has two years of experience in US.
> 
> should he go for the 189 or 190 visa? I am in adelaide. So planning to ask him to apply for 190 SA.. but looking for some guidance on it.. Please let me know your thoughts.


Pretty sure SA will only nominate you for 190 if you've been working in SA for the past 3 months. If he doesn't meet that requirement he can only go for the 189 or try another visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manojnrock said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Bro has done his masters in US, and his skillset is '233511 Industrial Engineer' and has two years of experience in US.
> 
> should he go for the 189 or 190 visa? I am in adelaide. So planning to ask him to apply for 190 SA.. but looking for some guidance on it.. Please let me know your thoughts.


He need not choose one
He can go for both simultaneously in all states which sponsor this code
Cheers


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

NB said:


> He need not choose one
> He can go for both simultaneously in all states which sponsor this code
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi NB,

Need your guidance and expert opinion here:


I have my 190 NSW under processing - application is complete with my newborn added and medicals done
The lodgment was in December 2019, newborn added in Oct 2020
I want to get the grant and move to Sydney, and I saw some cases where an attached job offer made the grant come for offshore applicants (non critical sectors too)
Hence I started trying my luck for a transfer to Sydney within my firm (I work in a Big 4)
The conversations have been productive but they are confused on the next steps, so am I

There are 2 options:
1. I ask for a job offer and then attach that to my 190 application and hope that the grant comes - but the employer wont have nay visibility on my date of arrival and starting work
2. I ask them to sponsor my visa (employer sponsored) and I move basis that, and wait for 190 grant while onshore

I am ok with both, but I dont know if Employer Sponsored Visa's are getting processed or not. They need my skills as I will develop the different types of business I do in India, that is not their bread & butter in Australia. But I am a Management Consultant, not in health, medical, software etc. professions.

I have told them about these two options but not sure if it will work out. I may lose the only window of opportunity for a transfer too. 

Would welcome your advice on this. Many thanks!


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Great - thanks a ton. Yes the medicals were done today so will take a few days for status to change.
> 
> Then the next hurdle is to get a job offer and update on my application to expedite the move.. phew!


Just wanted to know the medicals for new born, is it required? As I read somewhere that newborn less than 6 months doesn't need to go through medicals.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Gadget Guru said:


> Just wanted to know the medicals for new born, is it required? As I read somewhere that newborn less than 6 months doesn't need to go through medicals.


Yes it is required. Height, Weight and General Check by the Doctor. No real tests happened. We also carried all the reports we had which he briefly saw.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Just wanted to know the medicals for new born, is it required? As I read somewhere that newborn less than 6 months doesn't need to go through medicals.


Medical check is required
Hap id will be generated
Only a physical examination will be done for children under two years of age. This includes height, weight and head circumference measurements and a general check up by a doctor (checking for reflexes, eyes, limbs, etc). They will ask you questions about the child’s medical history especially TB and previous hospitalisations as well as family history of inherited diseases like thelesemia, heart conditions, etc.
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your guidance and expert opinion here:
> 
> ...


1. No harm in doing that, but as I said earlier, it doesn’t carry weight
A letter from the employer to DHA stressing that they need you may be more helpful 
2. Even if you get a 482 temporary visa, you may not get the grant and thereafter exemption to travel
Your best bet is 190 only or 186 employers sponsored 
Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

NB said:


> Medical check is required
> Hap id will be generated
> Only a physical examination will be done for children under two years of age. This includes height, weight and head circumference measurements and a general check up by a doctor (checking for reflexes, eyes, limbs, etc). They will ask you questions about the child’s medical history especially TB and previous hospitalisations as well as family history of inherited diseases like thelesemia, heart conditions, etc.
> Cheers


Thanks NB.
Does this physical examination has to be done at the authorized medical center or from any GP? I remember a post from someone in which they just took a letter from the hospital that the baby is healthy. Won't that work?
Also, we are expecting our baby in 3 weeks and will inform CO next week with a cover letter to include our baby in the application and a letter from GP that my spouse is pregnant. I hope this is fine and I am on track.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Thanks NB.
> Does this physical examination has to be done at the authorized medical center or from any GP? I remember a post from someone in which they just took a letter from the hospital that the baby is healthy. Won't that work?
> Also, we are expecting our baby in 3 weeks and will inform CO next week with a cover letter to include our baby in the application and a letter from GP that my spouse is pregnant. I hope this is fine and I am on track.


Nope
After the baby is born, you will have to fill form 1022 , upload the birth certificate and passport and request the CO to include the baby in your application
Thereafter the CO will add the baby and generate a hapid for the baby
Then with the hapid, you have to goto a DHA clinic for completing the examinations,
The clinic will send the results to dha
It can’t be done by a random GP
Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

NB said:


> Nope
> After the baby is born, you will have to fill form 1022 , upload the birth certificate and passport and request the CO to include the baby in your application
> Thereafter the CO will add the baby and generate a hapid for the baby
> Then with the hapid, you have to goto a DHA clinic for completing the examinations,
> ...


Thank you NB, appreciate the clarification.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. No harm in doing that, but as I said earlier, it doesn’t carry weight
> A letter from the employer to DHA stressing that they need you may be more helpful
> 2. Even if you get a 482 temporary visa, you may not get the grant and thereafter exemption to travel
> Your best bet is 190 only or 186 employers sponsored
> Cheers


Got it - so I will tell them they need to sponsor a 186 Visa for me? Sorry i dont know anything about 186 so asking.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Got it - so I will tell them they need to sponsor a 186 Visa for me? Sorry i dont know anything about 186 so asking.


Research 186 employee sponsorship 
Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Research 186 employee sponsorship
> Cheers


Yes I did. Chanced look bleak as its quite expensive and they might have to convince the government too for getting me from offshore.

190 grant is my best bet.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello NB,

I have lodged my 489 visa end of last year, during that time my wife was working hence, I have mentioned the same in the application form.
But, from last June onwards her contract was over and she is not working anymore,

Could you please inform how to inform this information to DOHA ? (I have not claimed any points for my wife-fyi)

Thanks in advance for your information.

Regards
PK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have lodged my 489 visa end of last year, during that time my wife was working hence, I have mentioned the same in the application form.
> But, from last June onwards her contract was over and she is not working anymore,
> ...


If you have not claimed points, it’s actually not required
But even then if you want to inform the CO, just use the update us link in Immiaccount and enter the details in that
Cheers


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello NB,

Need your opinion 


I have to get Indian Police character certificate for applying Australia PR. I live in US and it will take approx 8 weeks if I apply for PCC from US. I am traveling to India fro 4-8 weeks. Is it recommended to apply for verification when in India ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Need your opinion
> 
> ...


If your indian address remains the same, then the process will be very fast in india
I have no idea how much delay is there in getting appointments at PSK 
You can check that for your area before taking a decision
Cheers


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks NB 

My Indian address is same.
Sure, will check and book appointment.

Thanks a TON


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello NB,

How can I generate HAP ID before submitting 858 application

I have googled and followed steps but I can’t see Health tab in my IMMI Account 

Thanks a lot for your support.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> How can I generate HAP ID before submitting 858 application
> 
> ...







You can can choose any permanent visa class..it doesn’t matter
Cheers


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello NB, 

My Health Declaration (MHD) temporarily suspended


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

NB said:


> If your indian address remains the same, then the process will be very fast in india
> I have no idea how much delay is there in getting appointments at PSK
> You can check that for your area before taking a decision
> Cheers


Hi,
I just took a PCC from India and it took me 2 weeks. After April 2020 changes, irrespective of the address and duration you are staying, there would be a police verification.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> My Health Declaration (MHD) temporarily suspended
> 
> ...


Then you have to wait for the CO to generate it
Cheers


----------



## Arin14440 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi NB,
Currently I am working in Singapore and have lodged 190 Visa in Jan 2020. I am planning to go to India for 3 to 4 months and then come back to Singapore. Do I need to inform anything to DIBP ? As my current address that I have given in application form was of Singapore and that one does not belongs to me anymore as I have vacated the place. So, what should I inform to DIBP ? Should I put my Indian address as my new address ? But I will come back to Singapore in about 3-4 months.
Appreciate your help on this.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin14440 said:


> Hi NB,
> Currently I am working in Singapore and have lodged 190 Visa in Jan 2020. I am planning to go to India for 3 to 4 months and then come back to Singapore. Do I need to inform anything to DIBP ? As my current address that I have given in application form was of Singapore and that one does not belongs to me anymore as I have vacated the place. So, what should I inform to DIBP ? Should I put my Indian address as my new address ? But I will come back to Singapore in about 3-4 months.
> Appreciate your help on this.
> 
> Thanks


As it’s a long period, just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new Indian address and contact details
Once you are back in singapore, you can once again update the Singapore address like above 
Cheers


----------



## Arin14440 (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks NB for your help. Really Appreciated.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi NB,

I know someone who mailed a Senator about delayed grant (filed for visa in June 2019) and got a CO contact within 10 days. I am not sure how and why this method has been adopted but maybe I am missing something. Have you seen this in your experience? Like mailing the Senator of the sponsoring state to explain the situation and request faster visa processing. She was told this by a fellow applicant who also got her grant after such request.

Many thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I know someone who mailed a Senator about delayed grant (filed for visa in June 2019) and got a CO contact within 10 days. I am not sure how and why this method has been adopted but maybe I am missing something. Have you seen this in your experience? Like mailing the Senator of the sponsoring state to explain the situation and request faster visa processing. She was told this by a fellow applicant who also got her grant after such request.
> 
> Many thanks!


Its generally seen that DHA doesn’t give much weightage to MPs queries or recommendations 
They just buff them off saying that it’s under process
Under what circumstances this has happened, I am unable to say
Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi NB,

Our baby was born a few days back. Now we have to proceed for passport. Birth certificate don't have baby's name, will passport office accept this certificate or do we need to get the name added.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Our baby was born a few days back. Now we have to proceed for passport. Birth certificate don't have baby's name, will passport office accept this certificate or do we need to get the name added.


It would depend on local rules where the baby is born
Even if the passport is issued, get the birth certificate with the correct name for long run convenience
Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi NB,

My two kids will have their passports expired in April 2021. I applied for 190 in Nov 2019 and still waiting for the grant. My query is: if passport validity is less than 6 months, will a person receive grant letter or another CO contact for passport renewal?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My two kids will have their passports expired in April 2021. I applied for 190 in Nov 2019 and still waiting for the grant. My query is: if passport validity is less than 6 months, will a person receive grant letter or another CO contact for passport renewal?
> 
> Thank you.


If it is less then 6 months validity, in all likelihood you will get a co contact asking for renewal
Get it renewed asap
Cheers


----------



## Quiksylver789 (Oct 14, 2020)

While submitting the EOI, it asks us to enter any “Bachelors degree in Science, Business or Technology”. Since my B.Com degree matches the Business degree requirement I enter it and the tool is accepting it and gives me 15 points for it. Will this be a problem and will my visa application get rejected because in the ACS Assessment letter the B.Com degree is not recognized? Or does the visa process grant you 15 points for completing graduation in any of the 3 mentioned streams - Science, Business or Technology?

Should I not enter any graduation degree while submitting my EOI? But then I will look like a candidate who did not do any study for graduation .


----------



## Quiksylver789 (Oct 14, 2020)

After submission of EOI does the tool automatically recalculate and update the points before the monthly draw?

Let's say I submitted my EOI in the month of June (leaving the "Last day of employment" field blank since I'm still continuing in the same job) and I will be completing 8 years of work experience in the month of Nov. Will the tool automatically update my points as per the new bracket of work experience before the draw in the month of Nov or do I have to do it manually and submit a new EOI? But if I modify my EOI manually I guess I will fall back in the queue? What is the best approach in this case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Quiksylver789 said:


> While submitting the EOI, it asks us to enter any “Bachelors degree in Science, Business or Technology”. Since my B.Com degree matches the Business degree requirement I enter it and the tool is accepting it and gives me 15 points for it. Will this be a problem and will my visa application get rejected because in the ACS Assessment letter the B.Com degree is not recognized? Or does the visa process grant you 15 points for completing graduation in any of the 3 mentioned streams - Science, Business or Technology?
> 
> Should I not enter any graduation degree while submitting my EOI? But then I will look like a candidate who did not do any study for graduation .


Have you got your BCom degree assessed by any agency in Australia as ACS has not assessed the same ?
When your degree is assessed, they will tell you the equivalent of Australian study and you have to claim points accordingly 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Quiksylver789 said:


> After submission of EOI does the tool automatically recalculate and update the points before the monthly draw?
> 
> Let's say I submitted my EOI in the month of June (leaving the "Last day of employment" field blank since I'm still continuing in the same job) and I will be completing 8 years of work experience in the month of Nov. Will the tool automatically update my points as per the new bracket of work experience before the draw in the month of Nov or do I have to do it manually and submit a new EOI? But if I modify my EOI manually I guess I will fall back in the queue? What is the best approach in this case?


Have you already submitted an EOI ?
You may have claimed wrong points from the looks of your previous question 
Get professional help from a Mara agent , as claiming wrong points can have severe consequences when you apply
Cheers


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

Hi NB, can my child travel to Australia with 6 months validity on Indian passport ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry786786 said:


> Hi NB, can my child travel to Australia with 6 months validity on Indian passport ?


As a PR or visitors visa ?
Cheers


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> As a PR or visitors visa ?
> Cheers


As a 489 Visa holder.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NB said:


> As a PR or visitors visa ?
> Cheers


It would be a risk
The airlines or immigration in india or Australia May deny the baby entry
Cheers


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> It would be a risk
> The airlines or immigration in india or Australia May deny the baby entry
> Cheers


Ok thanks NB.
So how to update new passport details in system and how much time it will take?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry786786 said:


> Ok thanks NB.
> So how to update new passport details in system and how much time it will take?


You can use the update us link in Immiaccount 
It generally updates in a couple of days at most
Check in VEVO after a couple of day
Cheers


----------



## Quiksylver789 (Oct 14, 2020)

NB said:


> Have you got your BCom degree assessed by any agency in Australia as ACS has not assessed the same ?
> When your degree is assessed, they will tell you the equivalent of Australian study and you have to claim points accordingly
> 
> Cheers


I got it assessed by ACS and they don't recognize it as it is insufficient ICT (rightly so). But then the EOI website says "enter your degrees related to Science, Business or Technology" and it is giving 15 points for the B.Com degree. Will they reject my visa application later when they see that ACS has not recognized my B.Com degree? Or does the visa process / DHA grant you 15 points for completing graduation in any of the 3 mentioned streams - Science, Business or Technology?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Quiksylver789 said:


> I got it assessed by ACS and they don't recognize it as it is insufficient ICT (rightly so). But then the EOI website says "enter your degrees related to Science, Business or Technology" and it is giving 15 points for the B.Com degree. Will they reject my visa application later when they see that ACS has not recognized my B.Com degree? Or does the visa process / DHA grant you 15 points for completing graduation in any of the 3 mentioned streams - Science, Business or Technology?


Your application will be rejected when you apply after invite for over claiming points
You cannot claim points for your degree under any head unless it has been assessed by a skill ing agency
Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

Need your advice please. 

I moved to Sydney in Mar 2020 (190 SC) and right now came to India on vacation (few months).

I want to bring my parents to Australia sometime in 2021. Can you please tell me what are the options I have, if I want to bring them for long term. Since I am in India (not working) right now I don't have any pay slips from Dec 2020. I was working from March 2020 and have enough bank bank balance if DHA needs that as a proof to show that I can bear my parents expenses.

Will Visitor visa 600 be given for long term (atleast for a year)? And if yes, will it be possible to apply while I am still in India. If not visitor visa 600, are there any options considering the fact that it is not 2 years for me living in Australia. 

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need your advice please.
> 
> ...


The period of visa will depend a lot on how much evidence your parents can show for their roots in india
CO has to be convinced that they will return to india after expiry of their visa 
Stronger the evidence, more the chances of getting longer visa
You can apply for 3 years and hope for the best
They can apply while you are in india 
Cheers


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> You can use the update us link in Immiaccount
> It generally updates in a couple of days at most
> Check in VEVO after a couple of day
> Cheers


Is there any way to use my immiaccount without permission of my agent, actually I don't want my agent services any more because he is a careless person. I face many hurdles from them during my Visa process.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> The period of visa will depend a lot on how much evidence your parents can show for their roots in india
> CO has to be convinced that they will return to india after expiry of their visa
> Stronger the evidence, more the chances of getting longer visa
> You can apply for 3 years and hope for the best
> ...


Thank you so much for the quick reply NB. Sure, will apply for 3 years and hope for the best.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply NB. Sure, will apply for 3 years and hope for the best.


I am also applying for my parents, but I was advised to apply only after Australia opens up for visitors 
You may also think of delaying your application 
Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> I am also applying for my parents, but I was advised to apply only after Australia opens up for visitors
> You may also think of delaying your application
> Cheers


Oh, I see.. Strange times and not able to decide on anything yet. Looks like it is good to wait to get a clear picture..
What about the Visa conditions when visa is grant. Is it case by case basis or all conditions specified in below link applies to all by default? 



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1418.pdf



Also, in the above form, it is mentioned that the sponsor must be settled in Australia for a reasonable period (usually 2 years). Is it really 2 years, in which case I will not be able to sponsor? Please advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Oh, I see.. Strange times and not able to decide on anything yet. Looks like it is good to wait to get a clear picture..
> What about the Visa conditions when visa is grant. Is it case by case basis or all conditions specified in below link applies to all by default?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes
You won’t be able to sponsor them
They can apply for tourist visa
Cheers


----------



## Quiksylver789 (Oct 14, 2020)

Is there any email-id to contact Department of Home Affairs for queries/clarifications?


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi NB
Any idea how 186 is turning out to be in this pandemic. Any impact on the same from processing perspective and grants?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

carmelitegwl said:


> Hi NB
> Any idea how 186 is turning out to be in this pandemic. Any impact on the same from processing perspective and grants?


It’s much faster then other categories like 189/190 even for offshore applicants
Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi NB,
Department has added our baby to the existing ongoing visa application when I updated them via "Change in circumstances" but HAP ID is still pending. Will they create once I share baby's passport copy?
Also, can we go for medicals without passport? I think the passport is mandatory for medicals.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi NB,
> Department has added our baby to the existing ongoing visa application when I updated them via "Change in circumstances" but HAP ID is still pending. Will they create once I share baby's passport copy?
> Also, can we go for medicals without passport? I think the passport is mandatory for medicals.


You need the baby passport number to create the hap id
Till then nothing moves
Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Hi Nb, 

My ACS is expiring soon.
Is it ok to share the same statutory declaration used in last assesment if there is no change in employer? Or does have to be recent one?

I have one affidavit for India experience and one for Australia experience with same employer.

I will add additional payment proofs as required now which were not required earlier. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

inspi said:


> Hi Nb,
> 
> My ACS is expiring soon.
> Is it ok to share the same statutory declaration used in last assesment if there is no change in employer? Or does have to be recent one?
> ...


as long as your role and responsibilities are the same, you should be fine


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> Hi Nb,
> 
> My ACS is expiring soon.
> Is it ok to share the same statutory declaration used in last assesment if there is no change in employer? Or does have to be recent one?
> ...


It’s better to get new one for the current employment
You also have to get a letter from your employers that they don’t issue a reference letter
There are many changes in the evidence requirements and ready the booklet carefully
Don’t presume anything and give the evidence exactly as required by them
Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> Yes
> You won’t be able to sponsor them
> They can apply for tourist visa
> Cheers



Thanks NB. I have few questions in regard to this:
1. Health Insurance: Do we need to take Health Insurance before applying for Visa, or after Visa is granted. How does that work, any idea? In Visa application, there is a question whether they already hold insurance or not? What is your recommendation?

2. Accommodation: Do we need to mention the address which is 100% their stay in Australia for their entire stay, or can we give a probable address. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Thanks NB. I have few questions in regard to this:
> 1. Health Insurance: Do we need to take Health Insurance before applying for Visa, or after Visa is granted. How does that work, any idea? In Visa application, there is a question whether they already hold insurance or not? What is your recommendation?
> 
> 2. Accommodation: Do we need to mention the address which is 100% their stay in Australia for their entire stay, or can we give a probable address.
> ...


1. They can buy after the visa is granted
2. Give as best as you can
Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. They can buy after the visa is granted
> 2. Give as best as you can
> Cheers


Thanks NB for prompt reply.

For accommodation details, do we need to submit any proofs?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nope
If you are declaring as hotel, then maybe at the immigration counter in Australia they may ask you for the booking confirmation of any hotel
Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi NB,

Need an advice, my PTE is expiring tomorrow and I've already lodged my visa application 2 months back but waiting for my spouse documents. I hope CO won't ask for revised English results since visa application was filed 2 months back.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need an advice, my PTE is expiring tomorrow and I've already lodged my visa application 2 months back but waiting for my spouse documents. I hope CO won't ask for revised English results since visa application was filed 2 months back.


Nope
Primary applicants english test score needs to be valid till the date of the final invite
You are safe
Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

NB said:


> Nope
> Primary applicants english test score needs to be valid till the date of the final invite
> You are safe
> Cheers


Thanks a ton 🙏
PTE is more of a stress exam rather just an English test 😀


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

NB said:


> If it is less then 6 months validity, in all likelihood you will get a co contact asking for renewal
> Get it renewed asap
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Please see below if I have followed the correct steps or missed any step/form?

I renewed passport and uploaded through Immiaccount > Update details > Change of passport details. There I filled an online electronic form. After form submission, next screen was for document uploading where I uploaded scanned copy of passport. After submitting, I received a confirmation email from DHA.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Please see below if I have followed the correct steps or missed any step/form?
> 
> ...


All good
Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi NB,

Happy New year and hope you are doing fine.
I need your suggestion on below:

I believe, I may not be able to meet my IED which is 18-Feb-2021.
I am planning to drop a note as a formality to "[email protected]" for IED waiver.

Is this the only e-mail ID we should write to or is there anyone else as well.

Regards
Vinay


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi NB,
Do you have any estimated timeline to add the HAP ID of newborn to the application? It's been 10 days and it seems my CO is still on leaves. All documents shared 10 days back. 
Applied for: Subclass 858 GTI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi NB,
> Do you have any estimated timeline to add the HAP ID of newborn to the application? It's been 10 days and it seems my CO is still on leaves. All documents shared 10 days back.
> Applied for: Subclass 858 GTI.


No one can predict
Just keep sending polite reminders each week to dha
Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi NB,
While filling my VISA application, I uploaded my national identity card in lieu of birth certificate (as I don't have one). Later, while reading different threads, I came to know that other applicants usually attach secondary school certificate for that. I attached my school certificate in education section. Should I upload that to birth certificate section now or the ID card will be sufficient? Please note that I have uploaded 55/60 documents to my application already.
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Hi NB,
> While filling my VISA application, I uploaded my national identity card in lieu of birth certificate (as I don't have one). Later, while reading different threads, I came to know that other applicants usually attach secondary school certificate for that. I attached my school certificate in education section. Should I upload that to birth certificate section now or the ID card will be sufficient? Please note that I have uploaded 55/60 documents to my application already.
> Thank you.


Don’t waste slots
You are at the border line
The CO has all the attachments, no matter which section you uploaded it
In fact DHA requests that applicants shouldn’t upload the same documents twice even if it is used in 2 sections
Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

NB said:


> Don’t waste slots
> You are at the border line
> The CO has all the attachments, no matter which section you uploaded it
> In fact DHA requests that applicants shouldn’t upload the same documents twice even if it is used in 2 sections
> Cheers


Thanks and kind regards.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> Nope
> If you are declaring as hotel, then maybe at the immigration counter in Australia they may ask you for the booking confirmation of any hotel
> Cheers


Hi NB,

For Tourist Visa for my parents, for Financial support, which is good / recommended approach? Will they themselves be better for funding themselves or me? Either they or I have enough balance in our bank accounts for their funding to visit Australia.
Also, What kind of documents are recommended. Will the e-statements downloaded from bank enough or we need to get the physical copy from bank? And Do we need to produce any proof of the fixed assets? 

And for bank statements, how many months or years is recommended?

Thank you!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For Tourist Visa for my parents, for Financial support, which is good / recommended approach? Will they themselves be better for funding themselves or me? Either they or I have enough balance in our bank accounts for their funding to visit Australia.
> Also, What kind of documents are recommended. Will the e-statements downloaded from bank enough or we need to get the physical copy from bank? And Do we need to produce any proof of the fixed assets?
> ...


It can be a mixture of both your funds and their funds
The more you show, the better it is
DHA want to be sure that the applicant has roots in the home country and will go back after the visit
So evidence based assets will have more impact then just saying that I own a house
6 months bank statements should be sufficient and it doesn’t matter they are downloaded or taken from the branch
Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NB said:


> It can be a mixture of both your funds and their funds
> The more you show, the better it is
> DHA want to be sure that the applicant has roots in the home country and will go back after the visit
> So evidence based assets will have more impact then just saying that I own a house
> ...


Thanks NB, I have 1 more question.

For Tourist Visa, will we be able to add/ attach documents once we 'submit' the application? (Similar to 189/190 Visa)? Or will it freeze once we submit the application? Please advise if you have any insight into this.

Thanks again!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Thanks NB, I have 1 more question.
> 
> For Tourist Visa, will we be able to add/ attach documents once we 'submit' the application? (Similar to 189/190 Visa)? Or will it freeze once we submit the application? Please advise if you have any insight into this.
> 
> Thanks again!!


No idea
Cheers


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing fine. 
Can you please help me with the below question .

Is there any other organisation’s/ institutions which we can get Nominator apart from ACS.

I am offshore candidate 

Thanks for your help and support.

Thanks,
Anil Y


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi NB, 
Can I place an EOI now for NSW 491 visa now or do I need to wait for February? 
.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uraiba said:


> Hi NB,
> Can I place an EOI now for NSW 491 visa now or do I need to wait for February?
> .


This time around, only submitting an EOI may not be sufficient 
You will probably have to apply to the RDA also directly 
Keep a very close eye on the NSW 491 website for updates so that you don’t miss the opening
Cheers


----------



## SK Wolf (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello NB,

Trust you are keeping well. I have submitted my EOI in Dec 2020 as a CPM (133111).

My points tally is as follows;
Age: 25
Eng: 20
Employment: 0 at the moment. 5 points in May 2021.
Education: 15
Partner skills: 5
*189 score: 65
190 score: 75* (+5 for partner's assessment)
*491 score: 85*

I am offshore!

I know that after Covid the offshore applications are no longer being considered. Any idea when they might reopen?
I am reading some news that it will likely reopen after Mar 17, 2021 after the airspace and int'l flights resume operations. Happy to see that CPM is on their priority list, however, not sure how much this will be applicable to offshore applicants. Could use your thoughts!


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

pawan1 said:


> Thanks NB, I have 1 more question.
> 
> For Tourist Visa, will we be able to add/ attach documents once we 'submit' the application? (Similar to 189/190 Visa)? Or will it freeze once we submit the application? Please advise if you have any insight into this.
> 
> Thanks again!!


HI,

We applied in 2019 and visited sister in law , as I remember you cant attach any documents after submission.


----------



## vikas6782000 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi NB,

I have applied for PR 189 in Sep2018 and was contacted by CO in Dec 2018 for evidence of employment. I missed to attach salary slips initially so updated it on portal. 
I have qualified with partner points. I and my partner had change of employment which I updated on 1-Jun-2019
After that it is stuck in further assessment for over 2 years now. I have called Australian immigration department multiple times. They always say we have all the details and unfortunately your application went to back and is taking more time. Processing time for 189 is 20-24 months and it is over that time after the last CO contact.

Is there a way to escalate it? Calling and email immigration department is kind of useless. I am email them at [email protected]. Is there any other alias which can help.

There has been lot of change like we moved to USA and now we have a child also. Shall we update PCC from USA and include the child.

Please suggest how to proceed as I am kind of feeling helpless.



Skilled Independent 189 
EOI invitation: 14-Sep-2018 (75 points, Partner points included)
Visa Applied: 24-Sep-2019 
CO Contact: 18-Dec-2019 (Evidence of employment requested, Missed to attach Salary slips initially)
Provided evidence- 10-Jan-2019
Updated Change of Employment for Self and Partner: 1-Jun-2019
Visa grant: Still waiting for over 2 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vikas6782000 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have applied for PR 189 in Sep2018 and was contacted by CO in Dec 2018 for evidence of employment. I missed to attach salary slips initially so updated it on portal.
> I have qualified with partner points. I and my partner had change of employment which I updated on 1-Jun-2019
> ...


It’s surprising that you have not added the child to the application yet
Please do it today
Submit a form 1022 giving details of the child and upload his passport and birth certificate 
You will not have to pay any additional fees as the baby was born after you applied during processing 
Thereafter keep requesting every week to include the baby in the application and generate the hap id
You will need the usa pcc in all likelihood and you can upload the same if you want to be proactive 
Cheers


----------



## vikas6782000 (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s surprising that you have not added the child to the application yet
> Please do it today
> Submit a form 1022 giving details of the child and upload his passport and birth certificate
> You will not have to pay any additional fees as the baby was born after you applied during processing
> ...


Thanks NB for responding. Baby is just 1 month old and I am yet to get a passport for her. I will speed up process to get passport and get new PCC.
Is there any other mailer which can help in getting attention on my case?


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Romeshk said:


> HI,
> 
> We applied in 2019 and visited sister in law , as I remember you cant attach any documents after submission.


Thanks Romeshk, that really help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vikas6782000 said:


> Thanks NB for responding. Baby is just 1 month old and I am yet to get a passport for her. I will speed up process to get passport and get new PCC.
> Is there any other mailer which can help in getting attention on my case?


Have you Atleast submitted a form 1022 giving the baby birth details ?
Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi NB, 

Hope you are doing fine, I am planning to write a formal to [email protected] regarding my IED missing date, Can you check if this is OK?

To,

The Department of Home Affairs,
Australia.

Sub: Intimating DHA for not meeting initial entry date against VISA # during pandemic times.

Dear Sir \ Madam,

Greetings !! I hope this e-mail finds you in good health during these pandemic times.

I am writing this e-mail to notify you that I am an Australian PR holder subclass-189 with grant date 18-Feb-2020 and my initial entry date is 18-Feb-2021. However, due to global travel restrictions in place, I could not manage to travel to Australia. 

Also, following the guidelines and travel restrictions released by DHA and smarttraveller.gov.au it seems, I am not yet able to meet the initial entry date considering all the factors like ticket availability and limits on passenger flights into Australia.

I hope this will not impact my permanent visa. 

I am looking forward to travelling to Australia asap once the Australian government or health authorities ease down the restrictions in their jurisdiction for the benefit of masses.

Please find below my VISA detail below:

Name: ABC
DoB: DD-MON-YYYY
VISA grant number : 00000000
Passport: HJHJHJHJJ
Passport Country: India

Is the above format of email OK?

I know it is already waived off but still dropping a note to them.

Cheers
Vinay Kumar


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing fine, I am planning to write a formal to [email protected] regarding my IED missing date, Can you check if this is OK?
> 
> ...


Ideally you should include details of your future travel date, their advice encourages you to only contact them when you have firm plans to travel.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

mt3467 said:


> Ideally you should include details of your future travel date, their advice encourages you to only contact them when you have firm plans to travel.


Makes sense, thanks I will do it. One more thing my ANZSCO code is 261313 and it falls in critical skills category can I get assistance in securing my air tickets etc.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Makes sense, thanks I will do it. One more thing my ANZSCO code is 261313 and it falls in critical skills category can I get assistance in securing my air tickets etc.


Assistance is not even being provided to their own citizens leave alone pr holders
You can try but don’t expect any help
You have to get a ticket on your own
Cheers


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

vinay_1187 said:


> Makes sense, thanks I will do it. One more thing my ANZSCO code is 261313 and it falls in critical skills category can I get assistance in securing my air tickets etc.


Unfortunately not, they're focussing on getting highly vulnerable people home at the moment (with Qantas). The later in the year you leave your plans, the more likely you will be able to arrive on an Economy ticket. Bear in mind Australia's vaccination plans indicate they will jab 1 million people per week starting April so the tail end of the year is looking promising.


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

We received NSW state SN190 and We did our first entry on 7Feb 2019(me, my husband and kid). Then I went back to my native place on 23rd Feb2019 with my kid as we didnt have any job at that time and my husband stayed here to find a job. Once he got a job, i came back to Sydney on 17th May 2019 and we all are staying here since then. Now as per Visa rules, we have moral obligation to stay in the same state for 2 years. If we take first entry date, then we have competed. But me being a primary applicant, went back and then came in May, not sure whether I can move to Victoria now or from May 2021. I am getting an opportunity in Victoria and planning to move. Please suggest if first entry date is considered or the date from which you stayed continuously. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> We received NSW state SN190 and We did our first entry on 7Feb 2019(me, my husband and kid). Then I went back to my native place on 23rd Feb2019 with my kid as we didnt have any job at that time and my husband stayed here to find a job. Once he got a job, i came back to Sydney on 17th May 2019 and we all are staying here since then. Now as per Visa rules, we have moral obligation to stay in the same state for 2 years. If we take first entry date, then we have competed. But me being a primary applicant, went back and then came in May, not sure whether I can move to Victoria now or from May 2021. I am getting an opportunity in Victoria and planning to move. Please suggest if first entry date is considered or the date from which you stayed continuously. Thanks in advance!!


It’s actually from the date you actually moved
If you have completed a big portion of the 2 years, then you can make the move
Covid has really inconvenienced the entire country and you are no exception 
If it’s a good job offer, it’s a risk worth taking
Cheers


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s actually from the date you actually moved
> If you have completed a big portion of the 2 years, then you can make the move
> Covid has really inconvenienced the entire country and you are no exception
> If it’s a good job offer, it’s a risk worth taking
> Cheers


Thanks NB. you are always helping.

I also called Immigration - They told, there is no restriction from their side. however, call your state skillset helpline to confirm obligations from their side.

Then I called to NSW state skillset helpline, they told me, two years are from the Grant Date. and it is fine. so hopefully it will be fine.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi NB, 
I have applied for 482 visa in April 2020. DHA asked for medicals in October. But after medicals, there is no response from DHA. The immigration lawyer has sent email regarding the progress, but again no response from DHA. Is there any way we can contact case officer? What should i do to speed up process. I called DHA many times but standard reply every time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyali said:


> Hi NB,
> I have applied for 482 visa in April 2020. DHA asked for medicals in October. But after medicals, there is no response from DHA. The immigration lawyer has sent email regarding the progress, but again no response from DHA. Is there any way we can contact case officer? What should i do to speed up process. I called DHA many times but standard reply every time.


You cannot contact the case officer
If your employer writes to DHA that their work is suffering without you, it may expedite the grant
Cheers


----------



## malviysh (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi @NB,
This is regarding my ACS skill assessment. I have got the assessment letter with a section of my work experience notified as “not accessible due to insufficient documentation”

I would like to get your suggestion on which option to choose from below 3

1) Applicants who wish to query the outcome of the assessment can contact the ACS via email [email protected] to discuss the result quoting their Application ID reference number.

2)Applicants wishing to submit additional information or dispute the outcome result can submit a Review or Appeal application. Please refer to ACS Review & Appeal Information

3)lodge a new application 

I am confused between first 2 options. I was personally thinking to go with option 1 where I would ask them what addition documentation they would need. However if you can advise here, would be a great help.

Cheers


----------



## TIJIV (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello @NB,

Can help with below queries, it will be helpful.

Scenario:
Currently having 80 Points (85 for 190).
Analyst programmer 261311
Onshore 4+ yrs (Sydney)
Overall exp : 13+yrs

My ACS is getting expired soon and I can reassess my skill under 261312 (Developer programmer) or 261313 (Software engineer) as both suites my R&R

Queries.
1) Considering the current situation which code has a higher chance for the invite - 261312 (Developer programmer) or 261313 (Software engineer)? So I will do ACS in that code.
2) Booked NAATI in May, so if I clear it, I will be having 85 points (90 for 190), Any chance for an invitation with these points?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TIJIV said:


> Hello @NB,
> 
> Can help with below queries, it will be helpful.
> 
> ...


It’s like the flavour of the month
It will keep changing time to time
Use the Anzsco code under which you are currently working
Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s better to get new one for the current employment
> You also have to get a letter from your employers that they don’t issue a reference letter
> There are many changes in the evidence requirements and ready the booklet carefully
> Don’t presume anything and give the evidence exactly as required by them
> Cheers


Hi Nb, 
I got my new acs assessment and I have provided PAYG and sal slips for my Australian experience yet they have assessed it as 'non assessed' quoting not enough payment evidence.

I am so furious, as they didn't even ask me additional documents if they required and what is missing? The bank statements?

I have replied to them and hoping to receive a response.

Is there anything else I should be doing?
Do you think I may need to pay again and get it reassessed?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

inspi said:


> Hi Nb,
> I got my new acs assessment and I have provided PAYG and sal slips for my Australian experience yet they have assessed it as 'non assessed' quoting not enough payment evidence.
> 
> I am so furious, as they didn't even ask me additional documents if they required and what is missing? The bank statements?
> ...


The ACS guidelines clearly state what is needed for payment evidence. Refer to the checklist. You should additionally provide your bank statements, ATO summaries and Super summaries. The more evidence the better.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> Hi Nb,
> I got my new acs assessment and I have provided PAYG and sal slips for my Australian experience yet they have assessed it as 'non assessed' quoting not enough payment evidence.
> 
> I am so furious, as they didn't even ask me additional documents if they required and what is missing? The bank statements?
> ...


You don’t have any rights to be furious
You are supposed to provide all evidence when you submit your application
I have been shouting myself hoarse that ACS is ruthless, please don’t submit an incomplete application, but you probably didn’t read any of my posts
Anyways as you have already written to them, wait for their reply
Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

NB said:


> You don’t have any rights to be furious
> You are supposed to provide all evidence when you submit your application
> I have been shouting myself hoarse that ACS is ruthless, please don’t submit an incomplete application, but you probably didn’t read any of my posts
> Anyways as you have already written to them, wait for their reply
> Cheers


I understand. But I gave two proofs which is sal slips for each and every month and PAYG. 

So it's definitely not incomplete application.
They could atleast ask if they wanted anything else isn't it?

Just directly giving out non-assessed result is so disappointing and also time consuming now as I will do to and fro with them.

Fyi my overseas experience is assessed correctly.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> I understand. But I gave two proofs which is sal slips for each and every month and PAYG.
> 
> So it's definitely not incomplete application.
> They could atleast ask if they wanted anything else isn't it?
> ...


As I said wait for their response
Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

NB said:


> As I said wait for their response
> Cheers


So I got a reply from case officer saying they are under no obligations to demand additional documents and as they found my payment evidence is incomplete, my Australian experience was unassessed.
Case officer said that documents should be according to Assessment guidelines.

According to guidelines we are to submit atleast two payment evidence. I challenged them saying I have indeed submitted 2 evidences which are pay slips for each and every month and PAYG for every year. And in case more documents are required I am happy to provide, but in no way my application is incomplete, hence I would not be applying for Review application which is additional cost for me until they actually give me valid reason for my non-assessed result.

They agreed to recheck and provided me an updated positive Australian assessed experience today along with already assessed overseas experience.

So the moral of the story is, if you have provided valid documents according to the guidelines, then you can challenge them in case you are not satisfied with the result instead of review or fresh application again.

They are approachable and respond to your queries promptly.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> So I got a reply from case officer saying they are under no obligations to demand additional documents and as they found my payment evidence is incomplete, my Australian experience was unassessed.
> Case officer said that documents should be according to Assessment guidelines.
> 
> According to guidelines we are to submit atleast two payment evidence. I challenged them saying I have indeed submitted 2 evidences which are pay slips for each and every month and PAYG for every year. And in case more documents are required I am happy to provide, but in no way my application is incomplete, hence I would not be applying for Review application which is additional cost for me until they actually give me valid reason for my non-assessed result.
> ...


Great
Congratulations 
Cheers


----------



## Dhakolifamily (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi NB,

I have filed 189 offshore visa and waiting for the grant.
My current organization is filing H1B visa, do i need to inform to DHA before filing and US Immigration as well that i have filed the 189 visa?
And by any chance will it effect my 189 application, because this is my main and primary priority?

Thanks in Advance...

Please note, the US lottery will happen in the month of April...

Sent from my RMX1992 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dhakolifamily said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have filed 189 offshore visa and waiting for the grant.
> My current organization is filing H1B visa, do i need to inform to DHA before filing and US Immigration as well that i have filed the 189 visa?
> ...


Australia is not bothered what visa you apply to other countries
As long as it is not refused, you don’t have to inform dha
Check H1B rules for information to USA about your 189. I have no idea about USA
As you are offshore and I presume not in healthcare, the chances of an early grant are low irrespective of your H1B
If you do move to USA, or win the lottery, then you have to inform dha 
Tilll then nothing 
Cheers


----------



## Dhakolifamily (Mar 21, 2021)

NB said:


> Australia is not bothered what visa you apply to other countries
> As long as it is not refused, you don’t have to inform dha
> Check H1B rules for information to USA about your 189. I have no idea about USA
> As you are offshore and I presume not in healthcare, the chances of an early grant are low irrespective of your H1B
> ...


Thanks NB

Sent from my RMX1992 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi NB
I have a question 
While I got 491 visa grant I was in Kuwait. At present I am in India after resigning my job. Should I update my current address in immiaccount?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJKuwait said:


> Hi NB
> I have a question
> While I got 491 visa grant I was in Kuwait. At present I am in India after resigning my job. Should I update my current address in immiaccount?


You are out of Australia and have the grant so it really doesn’t matter
But no harm in updating it
Cheers


----------



## NamanS (May 11, 2021)

Hi NB,

Hope you are doing well!

I just had a quick query and hope you could help. Google has confused me a little.

I am about to file my 190 visa (Skill - 261313).
I did my ACS in Sep 2019. I was deemed skill post 2012 after deducting 2 years (2010 -2012).
I have claimed overseas employment points from 2012 to 2019 (5-8 Years). My question is on Australian Employment which I started in late 2019. I have claimed 5 points for 1 year. This is not assessed. As per ACS and Immi site, I can claim points after I am deemed skill. But Google makes it confusing with various posts. I have done everything myself.

I have all documents for this (Contract, Reference letter, payslips, Bank statement, ATO, Super) which includes roles and responsibilities. All Claims are genuine, and any document asked can be provided.
I am already invited so can’t do ACS again.

If you could let me know if there can be any issue with this. I know hard to do anything at this stage. But any helpful advice would be great.
Let me know if you need more details.
Thanks in advance.

Regards
Naman


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NamanS said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Hope you are doing well!
> 
> ...


Personally, I would have got assessed the moment I changed my employer if I wanted to claim points for that experience 
But if you are very confident that you can prove to the CO that nothing changed in your RNR after changing jobs, you can go ahead and use the invite
It’s a risk, which to take or not , only you can decide
Cheers


----------



## NamanS (May 11, 2021)

NB said:


> Personally, I would have got assessed the moment I changed my employer if I wanted to claim points for that experience
> But if you are very confident that you can prove to the CO that nothing changed in your RNR after changing jobs, you can go ahead and use the invite
> It’s a risk, which to take or not , only you can decide
> Cheers


Thanks! What proof can they ask if it comes to? 
I would have submitted same documents to ACS for assessment.
I dont think CO rejects the claim directly saying this is not assessed right?
I have been working on same skill, same technology for last many years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NamanS said:


> Thanks! What proof can they ask if it comes to?
> I would have submitted same documents to ACS for assessment.
> I dont think CO rejects the claim directly saying this is not assessed right?
> I have been working on same skill, same technology for last many years.


The CO would not reject your application right away
He will issue you a S56 notice and ask you to explain the basis on which you have claimed points for Australian experience without getting assessed
Cheers
You can think of getting it assessed right away before you apply, as the assessment is generally issued in a month and you have 60 days to accept the nomination to give you some leverage
It has no basis and just out of the box thinking 
Cheers


----------



## NamanS (May 11, 2021)

NB said:


> The CO would not reject your application right away
> He will issue you a S56 notice and ask you to explain the basis on which you have claimed points for Australian experience without getting assessed
> Cheers
> You can think of getting it assessed right away before you apply, as the assessment is generally issued in a month and you have 60 days to accept the nomination to give you some leverage
> ...


Okays, I did the application myself and nowhere was it written that we have to do assessment again. It was just written that you can claim points for employment after you are deemed skilled. But while completing my application, I found various links with ambiguous info that pushed me to ask this.

Will it not be good if CO asks for new Assessment? The application is locked the day when you are invited. So if I do it myself now, I cannot submit it anyways as I will have to give Assessment as per EOI.
Or I can start a new assessment and if CO asks, I can provide a new one?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NamanS said:


> Okays, I did the application myself and nowhere was it written that we have to do assessment again. It was just written that you can claim points for employment after you are deemed skilled. But while completing my application, I found various links with ambiguous info that pushed me to ask this.
> 
> Will it not be good if CO asks for new Assessment? The application is locked the day when you are invited. So if I do it myself now, I cannot submit it anyways as I will have to give Assessment as per EOI.
> Or I can start a new assessment and if CO asks, I can provide a new one?
> ...


Co don’t give you indefinite time to reply
So it’s totally your decision to assess it now or when co asks or never
Cheers


----------



## NamanS (May 11, 2021)

NB said:


> Co don’t give you indefinite time to reply
> So it’s totally your decision to assess it now or when co asks or never
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi NB, may I please ask whether you come across any case that the applicant sucessfully claim the deducted 1 years from Vetassess?
I claimed that one year exprerience in my EOI and got pre-invitation for 190. 
I know that the EOI is not locked yet as I still wait for my final state approval. Should I know change my work exprerience as " not relevant to nominated occupation"
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tieuly1 said:


> Hi NB, may I please ask whether you come across any case that the applicant sucessfully claim the deducted 1 years from Vetassess?
> I claimed that one year exprerience in my EOI and got pre-invitation for 190.
> I know that the EOI is not locked yet as I still wait for my final state approval. Should I know change my work exprerience as " not relevant to nominated occupation"
> Thanks


There are some claims but one can never be sure whether they are true or not
A lot of sadistic people out in the world who get pleasure in seeing others fall even if they don’t get any benefit
You have to take a risk , if you want assuming that your fees maybe down the drain
If you are going to change your experience from relevant to non relevant after getting the pre invite, then you should inform the state of the change 
Cheers


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi NB,

I have a small question for you and wondering if you had any information regarding this.

My Student Subsequent Visa 500 was refused last year on the bases of GTE. I had my hearing and member remitted my decision and now department has granted me a valid sub. student visa 500.

My question is - I have NSW 190 nomination which is waiting for approval by the NSW Govt. Once they approve it, will it cause any issue if i apply for NSW 190 visa? Reason i am asking is that my Student Visa was refused on the bases of GTE and in the hearing one of the thing I mentioned was that i will be going back and not staying here.
Since I have my NSW 190 visa I want to apply for my PR

Will that cause any trouble when i apply for NSW 190 visa ?

your thoughts are much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R.Max said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a small question for you and wondering if you had any information regarding this.
> 
> ...


It’s a complicated case
Best not to rely on members experience 
Consult a lawyer
Did you represent yourself at the hearing or you went through a lawyer?
Cheers


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi NB,

How often should i send a reminder email to the department given its been 38 months i applied for 189 visa.

I had a co contact on 10 th may 2021 for uploading new passport to which i replied on 10 th may 2021 only.

Applied : 8 th march 2018. offshore 
1st co contact : 20 th july 2018 - replied same day
Added spouse : 20 th may 2019
Added child : 20 th april 2020
2nd co contact : 7th april 2021 , replied : 17 th april 2021
3rd co contact : 10 th may 2021 , replied: 10 th april 2021


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> How often should i send a reminder email to the department given its been 38 months i applied for 189 visa.
> 
> ...


Maybe once a month for your mental satisfaction 
Cheers


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

NB said:


> Maybe once a month for your mental satisfaction
> Cheers


I have submitted updated pcc and medicals for all family members as asked by the co.

seeing the situation when can i expect a grant.
Other than sending reminder emails anything else i can do to expedite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> I have submitted updated pcc and medicals for all family members as asked by the co.
> 
> seeing the situation when can i expect a grant.
> Other than sending reminder emails anything else i can do to expedite?


Eat love and pray
Yoga and pranayama 
Cheers


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

Th


NB said:


> Eat love and pray
> Yoga and pranayama
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Dear @NB 
Regarding to claim 5 point for working experience from EOI and State nomination.
The WA state criteria clearly state that applicant needs at least 5 point claim on the EOI and the experience will only be counted after qualifcation (graduation?)
Now WA state would like to reject me as I am not be able to claim 5 point experience due to the deeming date Vetassess. 
I just to clarify with them that their criteria is relied on working experience after qualifcation and no information on WA website state that I only can claim after deeming date of Vetassess as NSW. 
And My colleage passed the state approval without claiming year experience and I did the same. 
After they check my colleage file and instead of agreeing, they force me to change my 1 year experience as relevant to nominated skill.
Should I follow-up with any laywer about it as it sounds like their system is so inconsistant?
Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tieuly1 said:


> Dear @NB
> Regarding to claim 5 point for working experience from EOI and State nomination.
> The WA state criteria clearly state that applicant needs at least 5 point claim on the EOI and the experience will only be counted after qualifcation (graduation?)
> Now WA state would like to reject me as I am not be able to claim 5 point experience due to the deeming date Vetassess.
> ...


I don’t understand what a lawyer can do about state nomination
It’s their absolute right to sponsor or reject any applicant
At what stage of the process are you ?
Have you got the pre invite and they have rejected the final invite ?
Cheers


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

I am at the final State and when they declaired that I was in shock. 
All my colleage as orthoptists were getting state approval without claiming point experience and the case officer admited it. 
Now I dont know should I rejection the ITA and apply another one with hope of other reasonable case officers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tieuly1 said:


> I am at the final State and when they declaired that I was in shock.
> All my colleage as orthoptists were getting state approval without claiming point experience and the case officer admited it.
> Now I dont know should I rejection the ITA and apply another one with hope of other reasonable case officers


I really don’t understand what you are saying
What is final state ?
Cheers


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

@NB I am at the final stage for WA state nomination. Based on my previous colleage application, all of them got state nomination without claiming 1 year experience due to SA year deduction, 
Case officer admitted those cases but refuse to correct it but force me in 5 hours, I have to change to "related to nominated occupation" or they will reject it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tieuly1 said:


> @NB I am at the final stage for WA state nomination. Based on my previous colleage application, all of them got state nomination without claiming 1 year experience due to SA year deduction,
> Case officer admitted those cases but refuse to correct it but force me in 5 hours, I have to change to "related to nominated occupation" or they will reject it.


I am sorry
I can’t understand in the least what you are trying to say
Please consult a Mara agent or some other member
Cheers


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

NB said:


> Eat love and pray
> Yoga and pranayama
> Cheers


Hii NB
I got my grant on 10 th june 2021. IED : 10 june 2022
I am a chemical engineer working in project sales for industrial plants currently in india.
I tried applying to jobs in Australia but with an indian address nothing happened.
Can u guide regarding the job hunt.
Also which city to migrate to ?
Also pls suggest a thread i can subscribe to where i can get more information.

thanks a lot


----------



## Kurt Semmler (Dec 2, 2020)

mailshivankit said:


> Hii NB
> I got my grant on 10 th june 2021. IED : 10 june 2022
> I am a chemical engineer working in project sales for industrial plants currently in india.
> I tried applying to jobs in Australia but with an indian address nothing happened.
> ...


Congrats Bro. Just reading what you've gone through blew my mind. Wish you and your family the best in Australia


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailshivankit said:


> Hii NB
> I got my grant on 10 th june 2021. IED : 10 june 2022
> I am a chemical engineer working in project sales for industrial plants currently in india.
> I tried applying to jobs in Australia but with an indian address nothing happened.
> ...


Congratulations 
I am sorry I can’t help you with your job hunt
Cheers


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

I need a help here. I have got my PR for Subclass 189 granted in 2018 and the Visa Expiry Date is Jan 2023. Looking at current situation, it seems I cannot enter Australia before 2022. Please could you advise 
1) by when I need to apply for extension of this Visa considering it is getting expired in Jan 2023? 
2) how log this processing for extension takes?

Thanks for your help

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a help here. I have got my PR for Subclass 189 granted in 2018 and the Visa Expiry Date is Jan 2023. Looking at current situation, it seems I cannot enter Australia before 2022. Please could you advise
> 1) by when I need to apply for extension of this Visa considering it is getting expired in Jan 2023?
> ...


Pr is for life
It doesn’t expire
It’s the travel rights which expire in 5 years and in your case it will be in jan2023
So as long as you move to Australia before that date, you can live happily thereafter
In case you cannot move before that, you can apply for a RRV
Pre covid it was difficult to get a RRV unless you would have lived in Australia at least for some time after getting the PR
But now adays they are granting a 1 year RRV to most applicants 
It is taking 3-6 months to get a RRV in most cases where the applicants have not lived in Australia for substantial time
Cheers


----------



## web_expert (Aug 1, 2015)

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a help here. I have got my PR for Subclass 189 granted in 2018 and the Visa Expiry Date is Jan 2023. Looking at current situation, it seems I cannot enter Australia before 2022. Please could you advise
> 1) by when I need to apply for extension of this Visa considering it is getting expired in Jan 2023?
> ...


You should speak to the Department of Home Affiars about your case. I hope you are aware that PR (including first timers) & Citizens can fly into Australia, please check the Australian Government website for accurate & up-to-date information.


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

NB said:


> Pr is for life
> It doesn’t expire
> It’s the travel rights which expire in 5 years and in your case it will be in jan2023
> So as long as you move to Australia before that date, you can live happily thereafter
> ...





NB said:


> Pr is for life
> It doesn’t expire
> It’s the travel rights which expire in 5 years and in your case it will be in jan2023
> So as long as you move to Australia before that date, you can live happily thereafter
> ...


Thanks a lot

Just wanted to know, currently Vevo shows the expiry date as Jan 2023. So, considering I will enter Australia before the expiry date, after Jan 2023 what will be the valid document of proof for my permanent residency, please?

Not sure. Apologies in case asking anything silly.

Regards
Sourabh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sourabh123 said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Just wanted to know, currently Vevo shows the expiry date as Jan 2023. So, considering I will enter Australia before the expiry date, after Jan 2023 what will be the valid document of proof for my permanent residency, please?
> 
> ...


VEVO only shows your travel rights
You can live indefinitely in Australia without taking any steps as long as you don’t travel out of Australia
Your PR grant letter is sufficient to prove your bonafides if questions arise
If you wish to travel, you will need a RRV
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sourabh123 said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Just wanted to know, currently Vevo shows the expiry date as Jan 2023. So, considering I will enter Australia before the expiry date, after Jan 2023 what will be the valid document of proof for my permanent residency, please?
> 
> ...


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Your visa grant letter is your proof of residency at all times.Travel validaity is 5 years from date if grant and can be renewed by applying an RRV-return resident visa


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Your visa grant letter is your proof of residency at all times.Travel validaity is 5 years from date if grant and can be renewed by applying an RRV-return resident visa


Understood. Thanks much for the help.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

I am an Australian PR and currently in India. I have got my passport renewed in India recently. Could you please let me know how to update the details of my new Passport to Australia DHA.

Thank you


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

pawan1 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am an Australian PR and currently in India. I have got my passport renewed in India recently. Could you please let me know how to update the details of my new Passport to Australia DHA.
> 
> Thank you


Please login into immiaccount and click update details,select passport and then give details and upload copy of it.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Please login into immiaccount and click update details,select passport and then give details and upload copy of it.


Thanks Vinod


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello NB,

Can you please share the email ID of D.O.H.A and contact number (related to visa application), to enquire about my 489 visa lodgement done in Nov 2019 ?, I have searched in the website but couldn't find one, shall be much thankful to share the same.

Also, I have uploaded my latest PCC and Vaccination certificates in the immiportal, but the last updated date remains unchanged- may I know the reason please?

Regards
PK.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Can you please share the email ID of D.O.H.A and contact number (related to visa application), to enquire about my 489 visa lodgement done in Nov 2019 ?, I have searched in the website but couldn't find one, shall be much thankful to share the same.
> 
> ...


There is no email id
You can use the feedback form on the DHA website or use social media like Facebook or twitter
The last updated will not change Untill the CO takes a look at your file
As long as you can see that the documents have been uploaded, you are safe 
Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

NB said:


> There is no email id
> You can use the feedback form on the DHA website or use social media like Facebook or twitter
> The last updated will not change Untill the CO takes a look at your file
> As long as you can see that the documents have been uploaded, you are safe
> Cheers


Thanks a lot..


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi NB

I need your help with 887.
I had 476 first, 407 refused while in Australia, got 489 (offshore application) after.
Now on 489 and about to apply 887(onshore application). Can I make an onshore application for 887 having refused 407 in the past?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I need your help with 887.
> I had 476 first, 407 refused while in Australia, got 489 (offshore application) after.
> ...


You can apply for the 887
The very fact that you were granted the 489 after the tne 407 refusal proves that DHA does not consider the 407 refusal as serious
But consult a Mara agent to be sure
It will be money well spent 
Cheers


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

NB said:


> You can apply for the 887
> The very fact that you were granted the 489 after the tne 407 refusal proves that DHA does not consider the 407 refusal as serious
> But consult a Mara agent to be sure
> It will be money well spent
> Cheers


Thanks mate.
I will ask MARA agent.


----------



## NamanS (May 11, 2021)

NB said:


> Co don’t give you indefinite time to reply
> So it’s totally your decision to assess it now or when co asks or never
> Cheers


Hey NB,
Thanks again. Got my Grant Today. Had done my ACS again after submission and uploaded the same.
No Co Contact, direct grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NamanS said:


> Hey NB,
> Thanks again. Got my Grant Today. Had done my ACS again after submission and uploaded the same.
> No Co Contact, direct grant.


Congratulations 
Cheers


----------



## Freeza (Jun 21, 2019)

DIBP is now Department of Home Affairs (DHA).
PTE-A will send your score to DHA if you agreed while booking the test.


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi NB,
Hai, i am planning to apply for 491 subsequent visa for my wife, should I apply it in my immiaccount or should I create a new immiaccount for my wife. Also, I cannot find the health declaration in my immiaccount new application section to generate the HAP id for my wife.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

freedom4 said:


> Hi NB,
> Hai, i am planning to apply for 491 subsequent visa for my wife, should I apply it in my immiaccount or should I create a new immiaccount for my wife. Also, I cannot find the health declaration in my immiaccount new application section to generate the HAP id for my wife.


You can use your existing Immiaccount safely
You can no longer generate your own hapid
It will be generated by the system or co after you apply
Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi NB,

We have applied for 190 visa in Jan 2020 and not yet received our grant. Now we have a baby also. Can you please advise on what we should do to add the baby to our existing application.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> We have applied for 190 visa in Jan 2020 and not yet received our grant. Now we have a baby also. Can you please advise on what we should do to add the baby to our existing application.
> 
> ...


Get the baby birth certificate and passport asap
Upload them
Then submit a form 1436
You can also submit a form 1022
Ask the co to create the hap id for the baby 
Also request co to delay the grant till such time that the baby is added to the application 
Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks a lot for your reply NB. How should I contact CO to generate HAP ID ? And can I submit form 1022 now also. I don't have passport yet for my baby. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply NB. How should I contact CO to generate HAP ID ? And can I submit form 1022 now also. I don't have passport yet for my baby.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


The hap id cannot be generated without the passport number
You can submit the 1022 now also , but you will have to submit again when you get the passport
Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks for your reply NB. How should I inform my CO to generate HAP ID foe my child ? 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Thanks for your reply NB. How should I inform my CO to generate HAP ID foe my child ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Once you have the passport number and the child is added to the application, then only can you ask for the hap id
Becoming impatient is not going to help
So first get the passport and baby added in your application and then think about HAPID 
Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks a lot NB. Passport is under process now. So one last thing once I have the passport, I need to upload the forms 1436 and 1022 and Passport and the child will be added automatically to the application. Is my understanding correct ? 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Thanks a lot NB. Passport is under process now. So one last thing once I have the passport, I need to upload the forms 1436 and 1022 and Passport and the child will be added automatically to the application. Is my understanding correct ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Nothing is automatic now adays
You will have keep reminding them gently every week till such time that it is done
Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

So basically sending them message via Immiaccount correct ? 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> So basically sending them message via Immiaccount correct ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Yes
Using social media is also an option
Feedback on the website may also help
Desperate times calls for desperate measures
Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks a lot NB for your help !! Really appreciated!! 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## sonam2 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello 
May you please help me to know the eligibility/chances to get PR of Australia. 
I have consulted an agency for the said and they informed that My chances to get PR of Australia is very less because I am a HR professional and adviced to apply for PR of Canada.
These are details:
Highest Qualification: MBA (HR)
Graduation: B.E. ( ECE)
Total years of experience: 06 ( in the field of HR)
Age:33

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonam2 said:


> Hello
> May you please help me to know the eligibility/chances to get PR of Australia.
> I have consulted an agency for the said and they informed that My chances to get PR of Australia is very less because I am a HR professional and adviced to apply for PR of Canada.
> These are details:
> ...


Your agent is absolutely correct as far as Australia is concerned 
Cheers


----------



## sonam2 (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks for prompt reply!🙂

So, shall I apply for Canada? Are there any changes to get PR ? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonam2 said:


> Thanks for prompt reply!🙂
> 
> So, shall I apply for Canada? Are there any changes to get PR ?
> 
> Thanks


No idea about Canada
You will have to research on the Canada expat forum
They are much more liberal in granting PR as they desperately need more people to live the in the cold and wet country 
Cheers


----------



## darkknight5500 (Oct 22, 2020)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi NB,
> Do you have any estimated timeline to add the HAP ID of newborn to the application? It's been 10 days and it seems my CO is still on leaves. All documents shared 10 days back.
> Applied for: Subclass 858 GTI.


Hi @


Gadget Guru said:


> Hi NB,
> Do you have any estimated timeline to add the HAP ID of newborn to the application? It's been 10 days and it seems my CO is still on leaves. All documents shared 10 days back.
> Applied for: Subclass 858 GTI.


Hi, I am in a similar situation. How long did it take for you to get the grant after getting a HAP id for the newborn? I have been waiting for more than two weeks since we got the hap id and submitted the health certificate for our newborn.


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Yes
> Using social media is also an option
> Feedback on the website may also help
> Desperate times calls for desperate measures
> Cheers


Hi NB 
I have uploaded the 1022 and 1436 forms. Also uploaded Passport and Birth Certificate for my new born. But no acknowledgement email received. Tried calling them also but no response. Is there any email address where I can email ? 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

darkknight5500 said:


> Hi @
> 
> Hi, I am in a similar situation. How long did it take for you to get the grant after getting a HAP id for the newborn? I have been waiting for more than two weeks since we got the hap id and submitted the health certificate for our newborn.


Hi
I am adding my newborn to my application. I have uploaded the Passport and Birth certificate on immiaccount and added the form 1436 and 1022. How long did it take you to get HAP ID for your newborn ? 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight5500 (Oct 22, 2020)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi
> I am adding my newborn to my application. I have uploaded the Passport and Birth certificate on immiaccount and added the form 1436 and 1022. How long did it take you to get HAP ID for your newborn ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Hi! Around 2 weeks from when I submitted the passport.


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. Passport and Birth Certificate are to be uploaded in the additional documents list of the main applicant ? Did u receive any acknowledgement email from them ?

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight5500 (Oct 22, 2020)

Arin_Sg said:


> Thanks for your reply. Passport and Birth Certificate are to be uploaded in the additional documents list of the main applicant ? Did u receive any acknowledgement email from them ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


I didn’t submit mine, the agent did. I don’t think they received some confirmation either. All you receive is an email from CO issuing a hap id and asking you to submit a health examination report (if the baby is less than 6 months old). I think it’s a slow process even though one has applied for a fast-track visa. We just have to wait patiently.


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. Is there any fast track option available ? We have applied for 190 visa and are offshore. Waiting from 2 years !! 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Thanks for your reply. Is there any fast track option available ? We have applied for 190 visa and are offshore. Waiting from 2 years !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


The fast track option is praying to GOD
Cheers


----------



## darkknight5500 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi @NB, hope you are well. I lodged my 858 application (with UID) last year. Since my wife was pregnant, we deferred her health examinations and recently took it after the baby was born. It took some time for us to add him to our application. The newborn also has completed the health examination on paper but we have been waiting for a long time thereafter. Our agent said the department is understaffed due to COVID and have a lot of backlogs and they were also seeing delays in some of their applications. While I know that you are not a registered agent, are you aware of any delays in processing times recently? I also noticed that they have updated the processing time for 858 recently. Since I can’t remember what was there before, I am not sure where the change has happened. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darkknight5500 said:


> Hi @NB, hope you are well. I lodged my 858 application (with UID) last year. Since my wife was pregnant, we deferred her health examinations and recently took it after the baby was born. It took some time for us to add him to our application. The newborn also has completed the health examination on paper but we have been waiting for a long time thereafter. Our agent said the department is understaffed due to COVID and have a lot of backlogs and they were also seeing delays in some of their applications. While I know that you are not a registered agent, are you aware of any delays in processing times recently? I also noticed that they have updated the processing time for 858 recently. Since I can’t remember what was there before, I am not sure where the change has happened. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


I am sorry 
I have nothing to add
Cheers


----------



## darkknight5500 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi @NB , thank you for the reply.

Can I ask you another question? I have recently applied for a visitor visa (600 tourist) for my parents in law. I recently noticed that when I log into the immi portal, one of the applicant’s name (that you see on your home page) changed to a name that she was also known as, which is different from her passport. I have kept her original name as the one in the passport and also provided an affidavit stating the original name and other names. Now, I am confused seeing the other name the home page. I am sure it was the correct name which was shown until yesterday. I can also see that application was updated yesterday. Would this be a problem? Would they issue a visa with this name? 

Also, I noticed that I can attach documents under the “action” tab now. Is it common for the applicants to continue accessing the “attachment” section even after submitting the visa application?
Appreciate your help. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darkknight5500 said:


> Hi @NB , thank you for the reply.
> 
> Can I ask you another question? I have recently applied for a visitor visa (600 tourist) for my parents in law. I recently noticed that when I log into the immi portal, one of the applicant’s name (that you see on your home page) changed to a name that she was also known as, which is different from her passport. I have kept her original name as the one in the passport and also provided an affidavit stating the original name and other names. Now, I am confused seeing the other name the home page. I am sure it was the correct name which was shown until yesterday. I can also see that application was updated yesterday. Would this be a problem? Would they issue a visa with this name?
> 
> ...


It’s a problem
They will probably issue the visa in the name shown in the portal
You will have to contact them to correct it
Cheers


----------



## darkknight5500 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you, @NB . What is the best way to contact them? I am wondering why this "other name" got updated in the portal.. It is only mentioned once where you have to list "other names/spelling". In our case, surname was different in her daughter's passport and in our marriage certificate. All her documents have her original name.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darkknight5500 said:


> Thank you, @NB . What is the best way to contact them? I am wondering why this "other name" got updated in the portal.. It is only mentioned once where you have to list "other names/spelling". In our case, surname was different in her daughter's passport and in our marriage certificate. All her documents have her original name.


You can try the feedback form in DHA website
Alternatively reach out through Facebook or twitter
Cheers


----------



## vikas6782000 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi @NB

I have received CO contact after 3 years asking for PCC, health checkup and my Newborn passport and health checkup. I moved to USA in 2019 and I provided USA pcc proactively from my side last year in Feb 2021. While updating PCC I also asked for how to add baby document. We did not have any passport for baby back then.
My question is that I provided PCC on Feb 1st 2021. I received CO contact on Feb 28 2022. I know it is 1 month more than 1 year but do I still need to provide PCC for CO mistake who forgot our application for years.


Also they have asked me to provide document in 28 days, but state PCC in USA takes more time. Last time when I filed it took me almost a month to obtain PCC here.
Do they provide any extension for document submission?

I have lost faith in Australia immigration agency. I don't know if I provide documents now , will they really process this time and not again ask for document after 1 year.

Application lodge date:28 Sep-2018
CO contact for salary slips: 28-Dec-2018
Document provided: Jan-10-2018
PCC update after moving to US: 21-Feb-2021
CO contact for PCC, health checkup and newborn passport, health checkup: 28-Feb-2022


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vikas6782000 said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> I have received CO contact after 3 years asking for PCC, health checkup and my Newborn passport and health checkup. I moved to USA in 2019 and I provided USA pcc proactively from my side last year in Feb 2021. While updating PCC I also asked for how to add baby document. We did not have any passport for baby back then.
> My question is that I provided PCC on Feb 1st 2021. I received CO contact on Feb 28 2022. I know it is 1 month more than 1 year but do I still need to provide PCC for CO mistake who forgot our application for years.
> ...


If your plans to migrate are still open, then you have to provide whatever they have asked
You can upload the application for the pcc and ask for extension..that’s not an issue
But you will not get waiver for the delay on their side
Cheers


----------



## vikas6782000 (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> If your plans to migrate are still open, then you have to provide whatever they have asked
> You can upload the application for the pcc and ask for extension..that’s not an issue
> But you will not get waiver for the delay on their side
> Cheers


Thanks @NB: One more question. I have been in US for 3 years. Do I need to provide PCC for India as well? India PCC earlier provided was valid(not 1 year old) when I left India. I did not get travel to India after that.


----------



## mehakriaz1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello NB WILL BE GREAT IF YOU SHED LIGHT ON OUR ISSUE. we applied for our child visa 101 for baby and my husband submitted Afp and pcc from different countries where we have lived.. by nationality we are pakistani.. in few of job related documents from qatar his name is like his name complete + father name.. while all other documents he has only has his complete mame.. so now doha is asking for AFP on alias name also.. 
In the document they have given they have only asked for AFP as my husband has worked before in australia.. 
So my question is do we have to apply for only AFP for alias name or all other pcc as well .. which they did not asked..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mehakriaz1 said:


> Hello NB WILL BE GREAT IF YOU SHED LIGHT ON OUR ISSUE. we applied for our child visa 101 for baby and my husband submitted Afp and pcc from different countries where we have lived.. by nationality we are pakistani.. in few of job related documents from qatar his name is like his name complete + father name.. while all other documents he has only has his complete mame.. so now doha is asking for AFP on alias name also..
> In the document they have given they have only asked for AFP as my husband has worked before in australia..
> So my question is do we have to apply for only AFP for alias name or all other pcc as well .. which they did not asked..


No idea
Cheers


----------



## sonam2 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello NB,
Can you please tell me prospects of getting nomination from state or territory government for Work visa - subclass 491in Recruitment Consultant or HR advisor profile.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonam2 said:


> Hello NB,
> Can you please tell me prospects of getting nomination from state or territory government for Work visa - subclass 491in Recruitment Consultant or HR advisor profile.
> Thanks


Sorry
I can’t predict invites or grants
But if you are offshore, then the chances are negligible 
Cheers


----------



## sonam2 (Jul 25, 2020)

NB said:


> Sorry
> I can’t predict invites or grants
> But if you are offshore, then the chances are negligible
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## dewangank (10 mo ago)

@NB Hi, How are you? I came to know about you through a friend of mine. I recently for 190 NSW invite. Now I am filling up the details in the skill select website. do I have to give detail of each and every house we stayed in the last 10 years? What is the relevance of this, should I just give one address which is prominent in each country.














[/ATTACH]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dewangank said:


> @NB Hi, How are you? I came to know about you through a friend of mine. I recently for 190 NSW invite. Now I am filling up the details in the skill select website. do I have to give detail of each and every house we stayed in the last 10 years? What is the relevance of this, should I just give one address which is prominent in each country.
> View attachment 101350
> View attachment 101350
> [/ATTACH]


I gave each and every address and it ran to several pages
Why they need it is not for me to decide or question 
Cheers


----------



## dewangank (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> I gave each and every address and it ran to several pages
> Why they need it is not for me to decide or question
> Cheers





NB said:


> u give even those employments which have been disallowed by ACS, but mark them all as non relevant
> Then start entering the entries for which you are claiming points but this time ma





NB said:


> I gave each and every address and it ran to several pages
> Why they need it is not for me to decide or question
> Cheers


Dear @NB thanks for your response. In other identity document, should i put the I card for Qatar , where i am staying for last 7 years. Or an indian documents like driving licence PAN etc?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dewangank said:


> Dear @NB thanks for your response. In other identity document, should i put the I card for Qatar , where i am staying for last 7 years. Or an indian documents like driving licence PAN etc?
> View attachment 101352


Give both
It reinforces your stay in Qatar claim
Cheers


----------



## dewangank (10 mo ago)

Dear Sir @NB , what should be the usual country of residence?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dewangank said:


> Dear Sir @NB , what should be the usual country of residence?


Where you are residing in the last 6 months 
Cheers


----------



## dewangank (10 mo ago)

Dear Sr @NB I have reached upto this stage, but there is no option to uplocad any documents what sould i do, will it come next?
There is a question asking whether i too health medical check up in last 12 monhts, i have said no. should i say yes?
Where do i ahve to upload the PCC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dewangank said:


> Dear Sr @NB I have reached upto this stage, but there is no option to uplocad any documents what sould i do, will it come next?
> There is a question asking whether i too health medical check up in last 12 monhts, i have said no. should i say yes?
> Where do i ahve to upload the PCC?
> View attachment 101360


You will get the option to upload the documents later
If you have not got any medical tests done for Australia visa application in the last one year, you will answer NO
There will be security evidence columns in the documents section and you will have to upload there
It’s not possible for me to answer these questions as I have submitted my application several years ago and the layout changes
You will have to study the options and upload the documents in the best suited section
I took 15 days to upload the documents slowly one by one 
Cheers


----------



## dewangank (10 mo ago)

Sir @NB for the travel history section, it says the following.
My usual country of residence is Qatar, travel history will be nothing right?
Deep apologies I am asking you too many questions.

f the applicant has resided temporarily in a country outside of their usual country of residence rather than just visiting that country for a short period, that information should be included in the 'Countries of residence' question and not recorded here as 'Travel history' as well.


----------



## dewangank (10 mo ago)

@NB Hi Sir, "This may include a certified copy of the personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page." i am a member of EA and also a chartered engineer myself, do I need to provide a certified copy?


----------



## Sumesh Dethan (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi NB,
I had submitted my EOI for skillselect last year June but haven't received any update on it yet, do you have any idea about the status of my profession i.e Engineering Technologist. My points are 95 with state points.


----------



## dewangank (10 mo ago)

Sumesh Dethan said:


> Hi NB,
> I had submitted my EOI for skillselect last year June but haven't received any update on it yet, do you have any idea about the status of my profession i.e Engineering Technologist. My points are 95 with state points.


@Sumesh Dethan just a suggestion, try to make the EOI, same points with different mail ID.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sumesh Dethan said:


> Hi NB,
> I had submitted my EOI for skillselect last year June but haven't received any update on it yet, do you have any idea about the status of my profession i.e Engineering Technologist. My points are 95 with state points.


No idea
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dewangank said:


> @Sumesh Dethan just a suggestion, try to make the EOI, same points with different mail ID.


You cannot have multiple identical EOIs in the system simultaneously 
I really don’t see how this will be of any advantage 
Cheers


----------



## Bunny86 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi NB,

I have followed your posts on the Citizenship thread and decided to ask you directly. 

My wife applied for her citizenship on 14/02/2021 and I on 04/03/2021 from Melbourne. We visited our families overseas earlier this year for a couple of months after informing DOHA of our trip and now we are back in Melbourne. I have noticed that files are being picked in a date wise order and people who had applied on the same date as us and even later have already received an invite for the citizenship test. Is it normal when a file doesn't get picked date wise or should I be concerned? I am wondering if our recent overseas trip could have delayed our file. Do you have any idea for the delay, or a suggestion to speed things up?

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bunny86 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have followed your posts on the Citizenship thread and decided to ask you directly.
> 
> ...


You can submit a FOI request 
If your file has slipped through the cracks, it will be back on the radar
Most February and March applicants have already received test invites and now they are probably on April 
Cheers


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

NB said:


> You can submit a FOI request
> If your file has slipped through the cracks, it will be back on the radar
> Most February and March applicants have already received test invites and now they are probably on April
> Cheers


I wish that was true.. march applicant still waiting ✋️.. only reached around 1st week of march..


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Do you believe processing of applications (sponsored visitor and partner visas) has picked up since borders opened? the immigration website hasn't updated the global processing times since May


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

N.magh said:


> Do you believe processing of applications (sponsored visitor and partner visas) has picked up since borders opened? the immigration website hasn't updated the global processing times since May


Visitors visa processing and grants have definitely picked up and is quite visible
Not sure about partner visas
Cheers


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hai, I have logged 491 subsequent visa for my wife on December 2021, any idea how long it will take to get the grant.


----------



## maxxxyy (Oct 1, 2015)

freedom4 said:


> Hai, I have logged 491 subsequent visa for my wife on December 2021, any idea how long it will take to get the grant.











Very soon if you are lucky. End of next year if you are unlucky.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Dear NB,

I want to open an Australian bank account from offshore, in order to transfer funds before arriving onshore. I visited many banks' websites and concluded that only ANZ offers such an account. Therefore, on the 19th of July, I submitted an online application at ANZ website and still waiting for their response. I tried to call their helpline but in vain.

I want to know if ANZ offers accounts to offshore people as other banks have stopped opening such accounts. Please share your thoughts on that. Thank you.


----------



## Jink (Jan 19, 2021)

Dear NB, Appreciate your guidance on this.
I have a 189 EOI waiting to receive an invite, which is 12 months old. The previous one expired in July 2021.
My current employer is providing sponsorship for the 482 visa and wants me to move to Australia before Jan-2023.
My query here is,
Can I continue to keep the 189 Skillselect application while the company applies for 482?
After moving to Australia through 482, can I move to 189 if I get invited? 

Thanks
JP


----------



## maxxxyy (Oct 1, 2015)

Jink said:


> Dear NB, Appreciate your guidance on this.
> I have a 189 EOI waiting to receive an invite, which is 12 months old. The previous one expired in July 2021.
> My current employer is providing sponsorship for the 482 visa and wants me to move to Australia before Jan-2023.
> My query here is,
> ...


Yes, you can. The only problem might arise if it is the short-term stream of the 482 visa because that stream requires that you are a 'Genuine Temporary Entrant'. So if immigration finds out you have lodged an application for 189 before, they may consider that to be evidence that you wish to move here permanently and not grant you a 482 visa. But if its the medium-term stream, then there is no problem. You can be granted the visa and still submit an EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jink said:


> Dear NB, Appreciate your guidance on this.
> I have a 189 EOI waiting to receive an invite, which is 12 months old. The previous one expired in July 2021.
> My current employer is providing sponsorship for the 482 visa and wants me to move to Australia before Jan-2023.
> My query here is,
> ...


How many points do you have under 189 ?
Which Anzsco code?
Is the 482 and 189 being applied under the same Anzsco code ?
Cheers


----------



## Jink (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi NB, 
Thanks for your response.
How many points do you have under 189? 90
Which Anzsco code? Software Engineering (261313)
Is the 482 and 189 being applied under the same Anzsco code? No, it will be different. 

Thanks 
JP


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jink said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks for your response.
> How many points do you have under 189? 90
> Which Anzsco code? Software Engineering (261313)
> ...


If the 482 and 189 are different, it may raise questions
What’s the 482 Anzsco code ?
Cheers


----------



## Jink (Jan 19, 2021)

NB said:


> If the 482 and 189 are different, it may raise questions
> What’s the 482 Anzsco code ?
> Cheers


482 ANZSCO code will be 224711 (Management Consultant).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jink said:


> 482 ANZSCO code will be 224711 (Management Consultant).


You may be in trouble when you apply for 189 as both the Anzsco codes are very different
Consult a good Mara agent to make sure that you don’t jeopardise your 482 also in the quest for 189
Cheers


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Hi @NB, what would compassionate grounds be for assessment of partner visa?


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi NB,

In my skills assessment outcome letter by vetassess, MBA is assessed equal to Master's Degree and my professional qualification is assessed equal to AQF Diploma , Can I claim 15 points for the master degree or only 10 points as I do not have a bachelor degree , your advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Romeshk said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In my skills assessment outcome letter by vetassess, MBA is assessed equal to Master's Degree and my professional qualification is assessed equal to AQF Diploma , Can I claim 15 points for the master degree or only 10 points as I do not have a bachelor degree , your advice is highly appreciated.


I have no idea about vetassess 
Cheers


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi NB ,

Thank you , in the meantime, I got to know from another friend in a similar situation, MARA agent advised to claim 10 points only. Also found below from the home affairs website.


in the case of a master’s degree — satisfactory completion of a bachelor’s degree awarded at an Australian tertiary educational institution or of an equivalent award; 




https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/glossary#recognised-standard


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi NB.

Just a quick scenario. My freind had applied for his student visa last month.

He added his employement which he was doing in home country. He added his end date as 28th may 2022 - but he started working on 5th June 2022 again in the "same company and same occupation" -Nothing changed. He also provided an expreince letter which show the job ended on 28th May 2022 with is docs.

His student visa is still pending but he has NOT updated immi about starting the job again after one week.

"Will this create an issue in future visa application if he tries to claim points for this same employment" ?
Its all genuine employment and can provide tax, payslips bank statements and etc.

Your insight and feedback would be highly appreciated NB. Thanks. @NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi NB.
> 
> Just a quick scenario. My freind had applied for his student visa last month.
> 
> ...


It’s best to submit a form 1022 updating the start of the job again
The cleaner is the records, better it is for the future 
Cheers


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi NB.

Just wanted to find out if a 489 visa holder can sponsor family to visit Australia. My 489 expires in Dec 2022 then I go on BVA. Applied for 887 in August 2021 still no contact. I am having a wedding so need my family to attend. I have looked at the Sponsored family stream visa (subclass 600) but it appears on Citizens and PR holders can apply.

Someone has probably asked this question on this forum but couldn't find an answer even after many hours of going through the threads.If someone can help me by pointing me in the direction where this question has been asked and answered before I would appreciate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi NB.
> 
> Just wanted to find out if a 489 visa holder can sponsor family to visit Australia. My 489 expires in Dec 2022 then I go on BVA. Applied for 887 in August 2021 still no contact. I am having a wedding so need my family to attend. I have looked at the Sponsored family stream visa (subclass 600) but it appears on Citizens and PR holders can apply.
> 
> Someone has probably asked this question on this forum but couldn't find an answer even after many hours of going through the threads.If someone can help me by pointing me in the direction where this question has been asked and answered before I would appreciate.


You cannot sponsor them
They will have to come on regular visitor visa
It’s not too hard to get the visitors visa if the applicants have strong roots in the home country 
It will not be for a long period, thats all
Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi NB, I got the CO contact where he has asked me to provide the employment evidence. I already submitted all employment evidences while lodging the application in August 2019.

CO Asked to provide the following:

*Evidence of employment*
Please provide evidence may include but is not limited to:
● personal bank statements for period July 2012 to July 2018 to demponstrate funds received for your salary/wages
● provident funds/superannuation statement issue by the provident funds company for period July 2012 to July 2019 Thanks in advance,

*Question:*
1. Do I need to provide only the requested information i.e. Bank Statement and Provident Fund? 
2. OR Do I need to again provide all employment evidence including joining letter, salary slips etc.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Hi NB, I got the CO contact where he has asked me to provide the employment evidence. I already submitted all employment evidences while lodging the application in August 2019.
> 
> CO Asked to provide the following:
> 
> ...


I think bank statement and PF statement should suffice
Just highlight the salary entries in the bank statement for easy reference 
Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have applied for 489 visa on 24 Jan, 2019 but still waiting for my grant. 
Now recently my job designation has been changed so should i inform DHA about that re-designation of my job title ? if yes that should simply upload re-designation letter in immiaccount or through Form 1022 ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have applied for 489 visa on 24 Jan, 2019 but still waiting for my grant.
> Now recently my job designation has been changed so should i inform DHA about that re-designation of my job title ? if yes that should simply upload re-designation letter in immiaccount or through Form 1022 ?
> ...


Do both
Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi NB, 

I stayed in different cities in India in past 12 years. Do I need to mention all locations in Form 80D or Do I need to fill the current location only?

Thanks, KK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I stayed in different cities in India in past 12 years. Do I need to mention all locations in Form 80D or Do I need to fill the current location only?
> 
> Thanks, KK


Each and every city 
Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi NB,

Can you please assist me in Question No. 6 in form 80 (Do you have citizenship from any country?).

We are 3 applicants in our application, my spouse is main applicant and I am secondary applicant (claimed 5 points), and our daughter. We lodged our application in August 2019 wherein we filled form 80 for both Primary and Secondary applicants and I mistakenly answered Question 6 (Do you have citizenship from any country?) as "No, I am stateless" however we are Indian citizens since birth.

Now we received Co contact and he asked us to re-submit form 80 for both my spouse (Primary applicant) and our child and I selected Question 6 as "Yes, By Birth" while filling their forms.

Question:
1. Do I need to fill any form to correct my answer for Question 6? as the CO has not requested to re-submit form 80 for me.

Thanks in Advance,
KK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please assist me in Question No. 6 in form 80 (Do you have citizenship from any country?).
> 
> ...


The form 1023 does not have any option to choose form 80 for giving details of the wrong answer
It’s best that you make a word letter giving the details of the mistake that you made and upload it in the Immiaccount
You can also upload a fresh Form 80 for yourself also voluntarily 
Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

NB said:


> The form 1023 does not have any option to choose form 80 for giving details of the wrong answer
> It’s best that you make a word letter giving the details of the mistake that you made and upload it in the Immiaccount
> You can also upload a fresh Form 80 for yourself also voluntarily
> Cheers


Any suggestions on 'Update Details' option?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Any suggestions on 'Update Details' option?


You can’t use that option
It’s a wrong answer , not a change in circumstances
Cheers


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi @NB ,

I was asked to do my medicals again. Since I, the primary applicant is not fully vaccinated - completed 2 shots - waiting for booster, and my husband has completed only 1 shot - the doctor has updated the vaccination worksheet as follows. Will this be a major issue or will it cause another big delay in my processing. What is the next course of action.

Primary Applicant:-









Secondary Applicant(Husband):-









Offshore Applicant
EOI : Mar 2019
Invitation : Aug 2019
Visa Lodged : Sep 2019
1st Medical : Mar 2020
Re-Medical/PCC : Aug 2022
Status: Further Assessment


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

freakytrends said:


> Hi @NB ,
> 
> I was asked to do my medicals again. Since I, the primary applicant is not fully vaccinated - completed 2 shots - waiting for booster, and my husband has completed only 1 shot - the doctor has updated the vaccination worksheet as follows. Will this be a major issue or will it cause another big delay in my processing. What is the next course of action.
> 
> ...


Absolutely no idea
If I were to guess, I don’t think covid is an issue now in Australia.
Cheers


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

freakytrends said:


> Hi @NB ,
> 
> I was asked to do my medicals again. Since I, the primary applicant is not fully vaccinated - completed 2 shots - waiting for booster, and my husband has completed only 1 shot - the doctor has updated the vaccination worksheet as follows. Will this be a major issue or will it cause another big delay in my processing. What is the next course of action.
> 
> ...


I hope you are based in India, did you get the pcc on time?

As I have also asked to submit the pcc and got the appointment on 30th Aug, however I have to submit all requested documents till 7th August and I don't think so that I will get the pcc till then.


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

kanavkalra85 said:


> I hope you are based in India, did you get the pcc on time?
> 
> As I have also asked to submit the pcc and got the appointment on 30th Aug, however I have to submit all requested documents till 7th August and I don't think so that I will get the pcc till then.


Yes I was also asked to do PCC again. Had raised the request in PSK, the police had made the visit. Just waiting for clearance from their end.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

kanavkalra85 said:


> I hope you are based in India, did you get the pcc on time?
> 
> As I have also asked to submit the pcc and got the appointment on 30th Aug, however I have to submit all requested documents till 7th August and I don't think so that I will get the pcc till then.


You can try to meet Police in Police station next day of Passport visit and get the certificate by Post in max one week time.


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

ratheeshpd said:


> You can try to meet Police in Police station next day of Passport visit and get the certificate by Post in max one week time.


That's cool, I will do that


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi, NB. I hope you’re doing well.

Quick question. In my EOI, i forgot to include my middle name under the “given name” section. I have received my invitation and now filling up Form 80. Is it okay to include my middle name now in Form 80? All my documents contain my middle name.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Hi, NB. I hope you’re doing well.
> 
> Quick question. In my EOI, i forgot to include my middle name under the “given name” section. I have received my invitation and now filling up Form 80. Is it okay to include my middle name now in Form 80? All my documents contain my middle name.


You have no option of omitting the middle name in the application
You have made a error in omitting the middle name in the EOI
I am not sure what will be the repurcussions 
Anyways make sure that you give the middle name everywhere in the application including the form 80
Cheers


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you, NB!


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi @NB

Looking for some insights here please regarding a friend

I had gone on a personal leave from my work on 28th May 2022 till 21st June 2022 - not claiming points for this period it was unpaid leave.

I got COE from a university and lodged a student visa on 20th June 2022
I had put this job in my visa application with end of 28th May 2022 - Thinking I will not to continue with my work on 21st June 2022 (Leave end date as per above)

Looked at the processing times of student visas and it was 4-6 months. So I decided to continue my job on 22nd June 2022 and still working till date. Taking 1 day online classes with university as semester started when visa was processing. Got visa on 20th September (10 days ago) - I will travel "first time" to Australia after my online semester now which ends in November this year.

I never submitted a change of circumstance 1022 Form for my job that i continued after my apply date and still working that Job.

Would it be wise to claim points for this period from 21st June 2022 till my travel date - to Australia in November (have all the evidence to back it up) ?

Please share some insights if you can. Much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> Looking for some insights here please regarding a friend
> 
> ...


I have no idea about student visas
Cheers


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

NB said:


> I have no idea about student visas
> Cheers


NB, Thanks for your reply. My question was related to claiming points for the time while the visa was lodged. Could you please refer to my question kindly. Appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> Looking for some insights here please regarding a friend
> 
> ...


If you were actually working and you have all the evidence, then what is the doubt in your mind in claiming points ?
Cheers


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

NB said:


> If you were actually working and you have all the evidence, then what is the doubt in your mind in claiming points ?
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply NB. The only doubt is that. I started working again in the same job after I applied for student visa and never told immi about change in circumstances. Doubt is that when i get my 190 visa done and claim that work exp period from June 2022 till November 2022. Can the office question why you did not submit form 1022 regarding you started the same job again ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> Thanks for your reply NB. The only doubt is that. I started working again in the same job after I applied for student visa and never told immi about change in circumstances. Doubt is that when i get my 190 visa done and claim that work exp period from June 2022 till November 2022. Can the office question why you did not submit form 1022 regarding you started the same job again ?


I am unable to understand your situation clearly
Better to consult a Mara agent 
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Uzi19 said:


> Thanks for your reply NB. The only doubt is that. I started working again in the same job after I applied for student visa and never told immi about change in circumstances. Doubt is that when i get my 190 visa done and claim that work exp period from June 2022 till November 2022. Can the office question why you did not submit form 1022 regarding you started the same job again ?


I will take a stab at this. 

Where is this 190 convo coming from? Haven't you just applied for a Student Visa? You need to give full context mate - do you have valid skills assessment, ANZSCO code for your occupation, your points, is this job covered in your assessment etc etc. Finding it extremely hard to understand your problem statement.

Or maybe you are trying to accumulate points for future NSW 190 EOI and application and wondering how this June till Nov experience is going to be considered? If that's the case - I think what you are saying is that this Jun till Nov period - will this be considered for future work exp. points? As long as you get the TICK from relevant skills assessing body for this (provided you meet all the eligibility criteria) then yes nothing to worry about here.

Just forget about what you have written on your student visa application for now as that has got nothing to do with your ability to claim work exp. points for future PR application (if/when your EOI is invited). You need to get a proper skills assessment done


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

RDStranger said:


> I will take a stab at this.
> 
> Where is this 190 convo coming from? Haven't you just applied for a Student Visa? You need to give full context mate - do you have valid skills assessment, ANZSCO code for your occupation, your points, is this job covered in your assessment etc etc. Finding it extremely hard to understand your problem statement.
> 
> ...


Thanks RD stranger. Yes the 190 convo is for future only. I am currently working in an occupation already assessed by Vetasses and have received a positive assssment. 
I am working for same company A and same occupation which i got assesed positive in. So i dont need another assesment for contituing work.

My only doubt is that when i lodged my student visa (now granted 20 days ago) - i had mentioned in my application that my finished work in company A in May 2022. But when i looked at the processing tiem - i started working again and did not notify immi in my studnet visa application that i have started work again for same company. i.e Form 1022.

Now the question will this work exp gained after ending the employment in studnet visa application will cause iussues in futrue applications. I have all valid evidecne verifiable for my currnet job in same company A.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Uzi19 said:


> Thanks RD stranger. Yes the 190 convo is for future only. I am currently working in an occupation already assessed by Vetasses and have received a positive assssment.
> I am working for same company A and same occupation which i got assesed positive in. So i dont need another assesment for contituing work.
> 
> My only doubt is that when i lodged my student visa (now granted 20 days ago) - i had mentioned in my application that my finished work in company A in May 2022. But when i looked at the processing tiem - i started working again and did not notify immi in my studnet visa application that i have started work again for same company. i.e Form 1022.
> ...


Answer is No - you are just stuck too much into the nitty gritty things related to your student visa application. When you will submit your EOI (if not already done) you will simply show period of employment as you stated - have your payslips, bank statements, experience letter etc etc in order for future and you are sorted


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> Thanks RD stranger. Yes the 190 convo is for future only. I am currently working in an occupation already assessed by Vetasses and have received a positive assssment.
> I am working for same company A and same occupation which i got assesed positive in. So i dont need another assesment for contituing work.
> 
> My only doubt is that when i lodged my student visa (now granted 20 days ago) - i had mentioned in my application that my finished work in company A in May 2022. But when i looked at the processing tiem - i started working again and did not notify immi in my studnet visa application that i have started work again for same company. i.e Form 1022.
> ...


Are you legally allowed to work on your student visa ?
Are there any restrictions whatsoever?
Cheers


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

RDStranger said:


> Answer is No - you are just stuck too much into the nitty gritty things related to your student visa application. When you will submit your EOI (if not already done) you will simply show period of employment as you stated - have your payslips, bank statements, experience letter etc etc in order for future and you are sorted


Thanks RDStanger. - I understand and thanks for clarifying and yesI have all documents for income and exp letters. 

Hi NB, Yes you can work on a student visa too here in Australia but I am overseas at the moment and have not made my first entry (student visa) just yet so I can work in my home country still I believe.


----------



## Blacktomatoes45 (3 mo ago)

I've applied for a 190 visa and I've never been to Australia before and I live offshore. Furthermore, it's currently in "Received" status for the past month. Meanwhile, my work has requested that I travel to Africa for a week on a business trip.

My inquiry here is, should I send a notification within Immi Account to notify the department that I'm travelling?

Note: RDStranger already informed me there isn't anything I should do. However, I'd just like to confirm this by having a second opinion please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Blacktomatoes45 said:


> I've applied for a 190 visa and I've never been to Australia before and I live offshore. Furthermore, it's currently in "Received" status for the past month. Meanwhile, my work has requested that I travel to Africa for a week on a business trip.
> 
> My inquiry here is, should I send a notification within Immi Account to notify the department that I'm travelling?
> 
> Note: RDStranger already informed me there isn't anything I should do. However, I'd just like to confirm this by having a second opinion please?


As you are offshore, you can travel to any country except Australia without giving any information to DHA.
Cheers


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi,

I am a computer science engineer with 15 years of experience. I tried my luck couple of years back but then didn’t get my EOI. Here is my current situation and if someone can guide that what are the chances of making it?

Code: 261313 software
Age: 25
Edu: 15
Exp: 15
PTE: 20
Spouse: 5+5
Total: 85

what are the chances for 189? And if I want to take state sponsorship only for NSW which would mean 90 points then what are the chances looking there?

I will have to do ACS and PTE again as it’s been more than 2 years now.

Pls suggest based on your experience and knowledge of current situation.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

yessunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a computer science engineer with 15 years of experience. I tried my luck couple of years back but then didn’t get my EOI. Here is my current situation and if someone can guide that what are the chances of making it?
> 
> ...


You have a good chance for 189 mate based on how govt. is going about their business

Your occupation is in PMSOL so one would hope for reasonable good chance.






Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List


This list identifies occupations which fill critical skills needs that support Australia’s economic recovery from COVID-19 based on expert advice from the National Skills Commission and consultation with Commonwealth departments




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





Get that ACS and PTE sorted and then file for EOI.

For NSW it's a no as min. you need is 100 points for your job code. Check NSW website

VIC however yes it's open


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yessunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a computer science engineer with 15 years of experience. I tried my luck couple of years back but then didn’t get my EOI. Here is my current situation and if someone can guide that what are the chances of making it?
> 
> ...


Try to get 5 NAATI points to have a reasonable chance of getting an invite
85 points is not enough in my opinion 
Cheers


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

NB said:


> Try to get 5 NAATI points to have a reasonable chance of getting an invite
> 85 points is not enough in my opinion
> Cheers


Thank you NB for sharing that. 2 follow up ques that I have:
1. How easy it is to clear NAATI? I know it depends on the individual but generally checking of people opinion if it requires immense preparation?

2. with 90 points for 189, how easy it would be to get the PR? Again, knowing current situation.

appreciate your response on the above 2 points as that will help me set some realistic goals.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yessunny said:


> Thank you NB for sharing that. 2 follow up ques that I have:
> 1. How easy it is to clear NAATI? I know it depends on the individual but generally checking of people opinion if it requires immense preparation?
> 
> 2. with 90 points for 189, how easy it would be to get the PR? Again, knowing current situation.
> ...


1. No idea. I didn’t appear for it
2. Some chance..not sure
Cheers


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Does Australian immigration accept the TOFEL iBT edition? One of the people who applied for TR asked to provide a PTE score despite the submission of TOFEL iBT. So a bit confused. 
One of my friends trying to apply for PR as an Electrical Engineer from offshore hence need clarity before proceeding with TOFEL.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ria Varma said:


> Does Australian immigration accept the TOFEL iBT edition? One of the people who applied for TR asked to provide a PTE score despite the submission of TOFEL iBT. So a bit confused.
> One of my friends trying to apply for PR as an Electrical Engineer from offshore hence need clarity before proceeding with TOFEL.


Yes, they do

Check this page for Visa lists --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, they do
> 
> Check this page for Visa lists --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english



Thank you.


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Hi All, My partner has been granted a 3 month sponsored visitor visa with no further stay, (we also have a partner 309 application in process). There is currently major civil unrest in Iran and would like to know if there is a possibility of requesting the 3 month to be extended to a longer stay and/or the no further stay to be lifted?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

N.magh said:


> Hi All, My partner has been granted a 3 month sponsored visitor visa with no further stay, (we also have a partner 309 application in process). There is currently major civil unrest in Iran and would like to know if there is a possibility of requesting the 3 month to be extended to a longer stay and/or the no further stay to be lifted?


Refer below and file the application provided proof of unexceptionable circumstances since the grant of the visa.



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/already-have-a-visa/check-visa-details-and-conditions/waivers-and-permissions/no-further-stay-waiver



Should you get this lifted, your partner can apply for a Bridging Visa A on the basis of partner visa application.


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Refer below and file the application provided proof of unexceptionable circumstances since the grant of the visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, does he need to be here to apply for this waiver? he still hasn't come to Australia


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

N.magh said:


> Thank you, does he need to be here to apply for this waiver? he still hasn't come to Australia


Why would he apply for waiver from offshore when he is free to apply for any visa from offshore. The condition applies to onshore folks so yes he needs to be onshore

Alsoz there is no guarantee condition will be waived but worth a try


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Why would he apply for waiver from offshore when he is free to apply for any visa from offshore. The condition applies to onshore folks so yes he needs to be onshore
> 
> Alsoz there is no guarantee condition will be waived but worth a try


Thank you for assisting.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi NB,

Myself lodged 489 visa application on 5th Nov 2019 and got my CO contact 24-Oct-2022 for asking PCC-France and Medicals.

We were in France with family from 2018 to Oct 2021,I have already applied and received PCC while in France through Indian Embassy, however CO is asking again PCC-France. I am not sure what they are asking.

Apart from Indian embassy issued PCC in France, do we need to get local police PCC in France ? please advise.

Regards
PK.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Prakash4551 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Myself lodged 489 visa application on 5th Nov 2019 and got my CO contact 24-Oct-2022 for asking PCC-France and Medicals.
> 
> ...


Hey mate you need to obtain France equivalent of national/federal police clearance. For every country you have lived in for 12 or more months you need to obtain one.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Myself lodged 489 visa application on 5th Nov 2019 and got my CO contact 24-Oct-2022 for asking PCC-France and Medicals.
> 
> ...








Demande d'extrait de casier judiciaire (bulletin n°3) - Casier judiciaire national - Ministère de la Justice


Service en ligne officiel et gratuit de demande d'extrait de casier judiciaire (bulletin n° 3) - Casier judiciaire national - Ministère de la Justice




casier-judiciaire.justice.gouv.fr


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi everyone

I used to be on this forum in 2018-19. Back then the points required were 70/75. However, in 2019 government made 189 almost impossible for most people. After then covid happened. Australia shut down borders. I had PTE 90 /90. skills assesed by EA as a production engineer. I was distraught that I couldn't move to Australia. I tried to go to Canada but the same story the cut offs increased there too. Finally, now I got a job in Belgium. I am 28. I happened to check the Australian 189 invitations for October. I see more than 10k ppl invited. Cut off seems to be back at 65 pts

My profile
Age - 30 pts
English - 20 pts ( my pte expired hopefully I can get a 90 again)
Degree - 15
Partner points - 10
Work experience - next Feb I will have 5 years of assesable experience (10)

Total - 85 

I want to have a backup of Australia PR

Is it true that we can get invite at 65 pts now again? 

Sent from my LE2101 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I used to be on this forum in 2018-19. Back then the points required were 70/75. However, in 2019 government made 189 almost impossible for most people. After then covid happened. Australia shut down borders. I had PTE 90 /90. skills assesed by EA as a production engineer. I was distraught that I couldn't move to Australia. I tried to go to Canada but the same story the cut offs increased there too. Finally, now I got a job in Belgium. I am 28. I happened to check the Australian 189 invitations for October. I see more than 10k ppl invited. Cut off seems to be back at 65 pts
> 
> ...


65 points is only for healthcare 
85 points has some chance in the future provided you don’t lose points for age
Give the PTEA exam and get the skills assessment revalidate S ( if required) and try your luck
Cheers


----------



## ansi.francis (2 mo ago)

I am civil engineer and got invitation at 65 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ansi.francis said:


> I am civil engineer and got invitation at 65 points.


It’s news to me
Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Demande d'extrait de casier judiciaire (bulletin n°3) - Casier judiciaire national - Ministère de la Justice
> 
> 
> Service en ligne officiel et gratuit de demande d'extrait de casier judiciaire (bulletin n° 3) - Casier judiciaire national - Ministère de la Justice
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

I logged in after almost 3 year, and NB is continues to help people here.
Great work NB, thank


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

Hi @NB,

I had got my ACS assessment done back in 2019 with designation as "Team Lead". I recently got my ACS assessment done again in August 2022. I could not edit my job title / position in online application during submission, hence requested case officer to update employment end dates and position to "Senior Engineer". ACS CO had replied that details have been updated. I continue to work in same organization from 2017 till date with changes in my job title due to relocation, promotion etc. But in result letter ACS has mentioned old job title "Team Lead" and considered employment till Aug'22. I dropped a gentle/polite email to check for updated letter but no response since 10 days. Any suggestions to get this corrected? Is review only option?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDJ said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> I had got my ACS assessment done back in 2019 with designation as "Team Lead". I recently got my ACS assessment done again in August 2022. I could not edit my job title / position in online application during submission, hence requested case officer to update employment end dates and position to "Senior Engineer". ACS CO had replied that details have been updated. I continue to work in same organization from 2017 till date with changes in my job title due to relocation, promotion etc. But in result letter ACS has mentioned old job title "Team Lead" and considered employment till Aug'22. I dropped a gentle/polite email to check for updated letter but no response since 10 days. Any suggestions to get this corrected? Is review only option?
> 
> Thanks.


As long as you are satisfied with the results, the designation mentioned in the assessment isn’t really very important 
Keep chasing ACS every couple of weeks politely
Cheers


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

NB said:


> As long as you are satisfied with the results, the designation mentioned in the assessment isn’t really very important
> Keep chasing ACS every couple of weeks politely
> Cheers


Hi @NB,

Thanks for the opinion / suggestion.
I got pre invite on 22/11/2022 from VIC for 85+5 points.
However, my experience points increase by 5 points on 13th Dec 2022.
I'm awaiting nomination approval from VIC & in my EOI i have already entered end date for employment as 30/08/2022 (per ACS result letter).
1) Will it increase my chances of approval with higher points if i remove end date of latest employment and allow the system to update my points score? or will it cause confusion during decision making for nomination approval?
2) Shall i just ignore that i'm gaining 5 more points? Would it be a concern while lodging visa application (scrutiny by CO that still working but not mentioned in EOI)?
3) For latest employment i worked in two countries with four designations (same R&R of 261313), can i add four entries in EOI? My ACS result obtained in Nov 2022 shows the first designation of this employment experience (between 2017-present).

Please share any pointers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDJ said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> Thanks for the opinion / suggestion.
> I got pre invite on 22/11/2022 from VIC for 85+5 points.
> ...


1. Higher points especially in experience certainly go in your favour
Claim the points and inform Vic 
Vic were notorious before covid to reject half the Pre invite 
2. It does look a bit suspicious if you leave points on the table especially in this highly competitive environment. 
3. you already have a preinvite..Don’t tinker with the eoi now by adding episodes
Cheers


----------



## Eliav29 (2 mo ago)

It might seem as a silly question, but once your PR is granted... do you receive something "physical" like an ID, card or something? or is it just electronically linked to your passport? Do you usually bring some proof with you that you can show to people who might ask or just you tell them to check VEVO? I've received my grant and I'm still offshore but I'm wondering how it is going to be once I'm there.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Eliav29 said:


> It might seem as a silly question, but once your PR is granted... do you receive something "physical" like an ID, card or something? or is it just electronically linked to your passport? Do you usually bring some proof with you that you can show to people who might ask or just you tell them to check VEVO? I've received my grant and I'm still offshore but I'm wondering how it is going to be once I'm there.


It’s all electronic 
Anyone who wants to check can do it in VEVO 
Cheers


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

👋 
Not forwarded, it’s mine.
Yes the Golden Mail reached to my inbox.

Granted 190 visa SA
Applied :March 2019
4th CO contact : Sep 2022
Granted : 9 Dec 2022
Fitter(General)-Oil & Gas.

Anybody can share "what to do next" checklist for after visa grant?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> 👋
> Not forwarded, it’s mine.
> Yes the Golden Mail reached to my inbox.
> 
> ...


Check the grant and make sure that your spelling and passport numbers are all Correct 
There is nothing else left for you to do , but make plans to migrate
You should plan to live and work in SA for the first 2 years after landing 
Cheers


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Higher points especially in experience certainly go in your favour
> Claim the points and inform Vic
> Vic were notorious before covid to reject half the Pre invite
> 2. It does look a bit suspicious if you leave points on the table especially in this highly competitive environment.
> ...


Thanks @NB, i received nomination approval from Vic.
Would like to know your opinion on this before starting visa lodging process.
For latest experience, this is the split of designations with same employer (though different entities in two countries):
06/17 to 03/21 -> Team Lead (India - ABC Tech Pvt Ltd)
04/21 to 10/21 -> Assistant Manager (India - ABC Tech Pvt Ltd)
11/21 to 07/22 -> Developer (Holland - ABC consulting BV)
08/22 to present -> Senior Developer (Holland - ABC consulting BV)

This experience was assessed by ACS for Developer designation till 08/22. 
Period after 12/22 adds 5 points.
However i have a RnR letter to show same responsibilities for Senior Developer. 
Company, RnR, country is same as ACS assessment, however the designation changed. Do you reckon its ok to lodge application by attaching latest RnR letter from employer?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDJ said:


> Thanks @NB, i received nomination approval from Vic.
> Would like to know your opinion on this before starting visa lodging process.
> For latest experience, this is the split of designations with same employer (though different entities in two countries):
> 06/17 to 03/21 -> Team Lead (India - ABC Tech Pvt Ltd)
> ...


Only attach the RnR which you gave to ACS for assessment 
Don’t bother about any changes post ACS application 
Your points have frozen on the date of final invite so your 5 points increase actually did not go through 
Cheers


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

NB said:


> Only attach the RnR which you gave to ACS for assessment
> Don’t bother about any changes post ACS application
> Your points have frozen on the date of final invite so your 5 points increase actually did not go through
> Cheers


Checked again that actually nomination is including 5 additional points gained on 10th dec, three days ahead of what I calculated manually (13th dec)


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

AussieDJ said:


> Checked again that actually nomination is including 5 additional points gained on 10th dec, three days ahead of what I calculated manually (13th dec)


Hi @NB,

Any thoughts on this?
Can I attach latest RnR letter with same responsibilities and proceed to justify the points in visa application? Will request the HR to add an additional statement in it that due to salary restructuring(actual reason for designation change) designation has changed.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDJ said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> Can I attach latest RnR letter with same responsibilities and proceed to justify the points in visa application? Will request the HR to add an additional statement in it that due to salary restructuring(actual reason for designation change) designation has changed.
> ...


I think that’s good enough
Just make sure that the HR also writes that the RNR remained the same even after the designation change 
You should be safe 
Cheers


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

Thank you 🙏 Appreciate the time you take out to help people.


----------



## vishyiyerno1 (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> 65 points is only for healthcare
> 85 points has some chance in the future provided you don’t lose points for age
> Give the PTEA exam and get the skills assessment revalidate S ( if required) and try your luck
> Cheers


Many ANSZCO codes with 65 have got invites in October and December. I got invited with 70 points Electronics Engineer (233411).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishyiyerno1 said:


> Many ANSZCO codes with 65 have got invites in October and December. I got invited with 70 points Electronics Engineer (233411).


There has been a substantial policy change in the last round
They have invited in bulk like they used to invite about 4 years back
How long they will keep on doing it, I am not sure
Cheers


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi NB,
Need ur inputs.. I got 189 invite on 8th Dec 2022. In October 2022 I joined a new organization, which I did not mentioned in the EOI..as I was not expecting I will get the invite.. even my PTE score is going to expire on 15 Dec 2022.. I gave up on this process. So I kept my last organization in the EOI...with Date to as blank.... Is this going to have any impact on my visa decision.. In my new organization I'm working on the same profile.. even without my current organization (which I joined in Oct 2022) I have more than 8 years of experience( as per ACS date)....


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi @NB , I am on a Student dependent visa subclass 500 (Secondary applicant) and

as per the current work restrictions it says 40 hours a fortnight and I believe this is only for students (Primary applicant in my case),

as I am a dependent (Secondary applicant) can I take up fulltime jobs? The primary applicant is studying a masters degree.

8104 - Work restriction: 40 hours a fortnight:
Due to current workforce shortages, the Government is temporarily removing the limit on working hours for student and secondary training visa holders. This temporary measures applies to all sectors of the economy.
If you are a member of the family unit of a primary student visa holder, you may find and start work prior to the student’s course commencement. Family members of students studying a masters or a doctorate degree can also work unrestricted hours once the primary student visa holder has started their course.

Please advise.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi @NB , I am on a Student dependent visa subclass 500 (Secondary applicant) and
> 
> as per the current work restrictions it says 40 hours a fortnight and I believe this is only for students (Primary applicant in my case),
> 
> ...


The rules are clear
If the primary student has started the course, you can work full time
What’s the doubt you have ?
Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi NB,

Finally got our grant yesterday - 190 NSW.

Making the first landing in June/ July 2023 and coming back to India for now.

Anything I need to do (like regular travel, buy assets etc.) to continue to enjoy PR status uninterrupted in the longer run. I don't plan to move for the next 4-5 years (maybe longer). But want to keep it safe for my daughters.

Many thanks as always.

Regards
Vik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Finally got our grant yesterday - 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
IF you want to keep the PR really alive, you should plan to live in Australia for at least 2 years in every 5 years block
Else the travel rights will expire and the PR will practically be dead
I am presuming that they will tighten the screws in the coming years to make sure that the PR holders actually migrate to Australia failing which it will no longer be valid 
Cheers


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi @NB 

Need ur inputs.. I got 189 an invite on 8th Dec 2022. In October 2022 I joined a new organization, which I did not mentioned in the EOI..as I was not expecting I will get the invite.. even my PTE score is going to expire on 15 Dec 2022.. I gave up on this process. So I kept my last organization in the EOI...with Date to as blank.... Is this going to have any impact on my visa decision.. In my new organization I'm working on the same profile.. even without my current organization (which I joined in Oct 2022) I have more than 8 years of experience( as per ACS date)....


----------



## cn1991 (26 d ago)

Hi @NB,

I received invitation for 189 visa and i claimed 10 points for skilled partner, my partner ACS assessment expired in Feb 2022.
But the below is from FOI reg spouse assessment. is it still possible to proceed with visa application with expired ACS assessment for spouse?










Ref : https : // www.homeaffairs.gov.au /foi/files/2020/fa-200601127-document-released.pdf


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

cn1991 said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> I received invitation for 189 visa and i claimed 10 points for skilled partner, my partner ACS assessment expired in Feb 2022.
> But the below is from FOI reg spouse assessment. is it still possible to proceed with visa application with expired ACS assessment for spouse?
> ...


You sure can


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cn1991 said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> I received invitation for 189 visa and i claimed 10 points for skilled partner, my partner ACS assessment expired in Feb 2022.
> But the below is from FOI reg spouse assessment. is it still possible to proceed with visa application with expired ACS assessment for spouse?
> ...


This is the first time am seeing this document 
I was under the impression that the assessment has to be valid even for the spouse
Please consult a Mara agent before proceeding as there may be some sub clauses or other conditions attached to this clause which are not shown in the portion
Cheers


----------



## Readytofly (Jan 21, 2020)

I have received 189 invitation. Just now noticed in EOI I forgot to mention my master degree. ACS has validated my master degree. Any issue later if master degree is not mentioned in EOI.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Readytofly said:


> I have received 189 invitation. Just now noticed in EOI I forgot to mention my master degree. ACS has validated my master degree. Any issue later if master degree is not mentioned in EOI.


No issues. Simply add Masters in the application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Readytofly said:


> I have received 189 invitation. Just now noticed in EOI I forgot to mention my master degree. ACS has validated my master degree. Any issue later if master degree is not mentioned in EOI.


It would have been better if you had shown it in the EOI, but no harm done
Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

I hope you are doing well. I received an invitation from NSW a week ago. Upon logging in to SkillSelect, I used the 'Apply Visa' button in order to lodge my application. I was directed to ImmiAccount where I created a login id. I started filling out all the details and after completing a few pages, I logged out in order to come back and continue later. Yesterday, when I logged back in to ImmiAccount, my incomplete application is missing and when I clicked on the 'Create New Application' link, I don't see the option to select Visa 190. I reached out to the DHA and they advised me to reach out to the ImmiAccount Technical team using their online form. I have already done that. In your experience, have you seen something like this before? Should I be worried? Please advise. Thank you in advance. 

Kind Regards,

AJ


----------



## Readytofly (Jan 21, 2020)

Does anyone noticed 189 processing time has been reduced to 3 months as stated in home affairs website,,is that true? somehow I can not believe this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Readytofly said:


> Does anyone noticed 189 processing time has been reduced to 3 months as stated in home affairs website,,is that true? somehow I can not believe this.
> View attachment 102840


The department can skew the figures as they want
If they process only 10% of the highly delayed application and process 90% of the very recent applications, you will get the above results 
Cheers


----------



## Ozoioioimate (2 mo ago)

Hi NB
I’ve posted this elsewhere in this forum but thought here would have more visibility, so here goes.. really appreciate your opinion on these questions!

1) I’ve received 189 invite on 6/Oct/2022 (85 pts Offshore currently) and submitted the application on the 8/Nov/2022 (medicals done later on 28/11/2022 due to wife was on her monthlies). Now I have signed a job offer from an onshore employer who is willing to sponsor me for 482 due to the uncertainty time of 189 grant. The HR told me that the LMT has started as the position is now advertised for the next 28 days.

My question is, would there be any chance that my 189 could be jeopardised by the 482 application? Anything I need to be aware or do as precautionary?. I was afraid that potentially 482 grant could overwrite the 189 (is this possible?).

2) Also, I’m wondering if we could use the same medical result and HAP ID from 189 medical for the 482 application purpose. (So that we dont have to do medicals again). Is this possible?

Many thanks and appreciate your thoughts!
Rez


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ozoioioimate said:


> Hi NB
> I’ve posted this elsewhere in this forum but thought here would have more visibility, so here goes.. really appreciate your opinion on these questions!
> 
> 1) I’ve received 189 invite on 6/Oct/2022 (85 pts Offshore currently) and submitted the application on the 8/Nov/2022 (medicals done later on 28/11/2022 due to wife was on her monthlies). Now I have signed a job offer from an onshore employer who is willing to sponsor me for 482 due to the uncertainty time of 189 grant. The HR told me that the LMT has started as the position is now advertised for the next 28 days.
> ...


Answered on the other thread
Cheers


----------



## Ozoioioimate (2 mo ago)

NB said:


> Answered on the other thread
> Cheers


Many thanks NB!


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

cn1991 said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> I received invitation for 189 visa and i claimed 10 points for skilled partner, my partner ACS assessment expired in Feb 2022.
> But the below is from FOI reg spouse assessment. is it still possible to proceed with visa application with expired ACS assessment for spouse?
> ...


Hi Cn1991.
What did you end up doing regarding your partner’s skills assessment?I am in the same boat.


----------



## vjmchi241 (15 d ago)

Hi All,

I have been frequent visitor of this forum since 2014. Have gained lot of insights into Aus immigration since then. Thought I share my updates now, if it helps anyone in this forum for their immigration dreams.


ANZCO Code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
Offshore Candidate
EOI : 4th Jan 2022
Points : 70
189 Invite : 6th Oct 2022
Application date : 31st Oct 2022.
PCC & Medicals done. Didn't wait for CO contact.

My journey started back in 2019 Dec through a MAARA agent, after multiple attempts by trying to do myself between 2013- 2018. EA assessment was done in Mid Apr'20. And was looking for 491 visa then, but Covid stopped everything. Was in complete shock when 189 invite came in Oct! Literally waited 3 years for this invite. Though the journey for immigration started much before. To all immigration aspirants, patience is the key. Back in 2013 (Aged 22) I used to think this is an enormous task, but now I'm sure this can be done with patience and systematic approach.

Awaiting further update from my agent. As per discussion with him yesterday, 2 of his clients who got invite in Aug 2022 (both 189 visa & offshore) have got grants this month. He is expecting faster processing for offshore candidates post-holiday season from mid - Jan 2022.

Fingers crossed & now the waiting game starts...


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

Hi @NB

This is reg PCC check for India.
I already got a PCC check for India through VFS two weeks ago with my Bangalore address (also the address in passport) that I stayed from 1995 till Jun-2020. but we moved to our new house in Jun-2020 within Bangalore (different Police station limits). my Aadhaar & Passport still have old address.
1. Should I get the PCC with latest address (post Jun-2020)?
2. have you heard of any instances of physical verification on residential address by DoHA during visa grant process?
I’m living outside India since Nov-2021

thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDJ said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> This is reg PCC check for India.
> I already got a PCC check for India through VFS two weeks ago with my Bangalore address (also the address in passport) that I stayed from 1995 till Jun-2020. but we moved to our new house in Jun-2020 within Bangalore (different Police station limits). my Aadhaar & Passport still have old address.
> ...


In bangalore I have heard of physical verification if the applicant or someone else on his behalf doesn’t visit the police station and satisfy them 
Cheers


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

Sorry I meant to ask : verification by DoHA during grant process.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDJ said:


> Sorry I meant to ask : verification by DoHA during grant process.


I have not heard of DHA doing a house verification 
Cheers


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

AussieDJ said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> This is reg PCC check for India.
> I already got a PCC check for India through VFS two weeks ago with my Bangalore address (also the address in passport) that I stayed from 1995 till Jun-2020. but we moved to our new house in Jun-2020 within Bangalore (different Police station limits). my Aadhaar & Passport still have old address.
> ...


any opinion on this?
1. Should I get the PCC with latest address (post Jun-2020)? 
i will mention this address in visa application/ form 80.

thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDJ said:


> any opinion on this?
> 1. Should I get the PCC with latest address (post Jun-2020)?
> i will mention this address in visa application/ form 80.
> 
> thanks.


I don’t think it matters
As long as the PCC is valid, I don’t really expect the CO to ask you to get another just because you changed houses
Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thanks for your support till date for the group, 
I am 489 visa holder, and intend to move to QLD my sponsoring state.
My present company in India is asking my to work in contract from QLD, may I know what is the process of the same please?
Many thanks for your support
Regards
Prakash K.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your support till date for the group,
> I am 489 visa holder, and intend to move to QLD my sponsoring state.
> ...


You will be working on contract from QLD for a company in india ?
You will be paid in AUD or INR ?

Cheers


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Just checking in after 3 years and seeing you active NB. Good job mate!


----------



## AJ2023 (5 d ago)

Hello NB,

I am from India and looking to apply for subclass 189 visa for Australia. I have recently seen that the cutoff score Internal Auditor (*ANZSCO 221214 - Internal Auditor*) was 65 and hence encouraged to apply for the same.
I have done internal auditor throughout my career, however when i worked with Big 4s, the name of the department is not titled as Internal Audit Department and rather called "Risk Consulting Department", while everyone in the domain are familiar that the department is responsible for performing internal audits of the clients, i am concerned about how to convince Vetasses about the same.

Further the Vetasses website says "This position requires organization Chart", Does it mean we have to request HR department for the same, Its been long time and department may as well be restrucutred as well.

If you have any knowledge about applying for Vetassess assessment preferably in Internal Auditor role or with Big 4 experience, can please help me with this situation.

I would even prefer any leads to the agents who have handled similiar case like mine.

Below are my credentials:

*DOB/Age: *May'1989 Born (33 Years 8 months)

*Qualifications:*

1. Chartered Accountant from The Institute of Chartered Accountants of India cleared in November'2011 attempt
2. Bachelor of Commerce - Mithibai College, Mumbai University cleared in 2010

*Experience:*

Company Name - Private Bank listed on Stock exchange
Department - Audit & Compliance
Designation - Deputy Manager
Period - 2012-2014

Company Name - Big 4
Department - Governance, Risk and Compliance Services
Designation - Senior Consultant
Period - 2014-2016

Company Name - Big 4
Department - Risk assurance Services
Designation - Assistant Manager
Period - 2016-2020

Company Name - Steel Company listed on stock exchange
Department - Global Assurance
Designation - Senior Auditor
Period - 2020 - Currently


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJ2023 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I am from India and looking to apply for subclass 189 visa for Australia. I have recently seen that the cutoff score Internal Auditor (*ANZSCO 221214 - Internal Auditor*) was 65 and hence encouraged to apply for the same.
> I have done internal auditor throughout my career, however when i worked with Big 4s, the name of the department is not titled as Internal Audit Department and rather called "Risk Consulting Department", while everyone in the domain are familiar that the department is responsible for performing internal audits of the clients, i am concerned about how to convince Vetasses about the same.
> ...


See my reply on another post you made
Unless you can reach 95-100 points, don’t start the process till you see the cutoff from the next round
Cheers


----------



## MNawal (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello NB

Asking for a friend

Received Chef NSW 190 invitation @ 80 points yesterday. (onshore)
But I have just completed 5 weeks in Australia

The NSW residence requirements state’s minimum 6 months must be onshore or 3 months offshore

Had submited the EOI last year in Aug when i was offshore, later updated on 28 December after reaching Australia on 4th Dec.

Will it be rejected if I apply for the Invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MNawal said:


> Hello NB
> 
> Asking for a friend
> 
> ...


You can write to NSW and seek clarification
Your EOI was probably picked up when you were offshore and the processing took time, so nsw was not aware that you had come onshore
Cheers


----------



## MNawal (Apr 8, 2019)

NB said:


> You can write to NSW and seek clarification
> Your EOI was probably picked up when you were offshore and the processing took time, so nsw was not aware that you had come onshore
> Cheers


Thanks NB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

